# Sticky  Księga skarg i wniosków (zgłoszenia z linkami!)



## zonc

> Księga ma służyć do zawiadamiania moderatorów Forum Polskich Wieżowców o rzeczach, które was denerwują i gdzie moderator powinien interweniować, a także możecie tutaj przedstawiać własne idee dotyczące przyszłego wyglądu forum!!!!


----------



## Koniaczeq

Zgadzam sie !!! Niektóre budynki sa poniżej krytyki :/ I raczej do Miss polski nie należą , podejżewam, że nawet do Miss Białegostoku tez nie


----------



## Pysio

Zdjęcia można przenieść do nowego wątku.


----------



## Rafalisko

jestem za. NIe mam nic do Białegostoku, owszem każdy nawet najbrzydszy budynek jest jakąś tam formą architektury, ale nie umieszczajcei tego aż tak lawinowo ! Pozdrawiam.


----------



## antoslaw

Czy ktos z szanownych przedmowcow zastanowil sie choc przez chwile nad slusznoscia zalozenia tego watku? Ja sie nie zgadzam,aby polle dotyczace bialostockich budowli zostaly wykasowane, byly polle poswiecone bazylikom, moga byc tez budynki krwiodawstwa itd , nawet jesli sa one kiepskie. Jesli ktokolwiek ma jakas prosbe to admina, to forum umozliwia bezposrednia komunikacje z moderatorem poprzez PM, wiecej takich bezsensownych watkow i forum bedzie przypominalo smietnik!


----------



## Koniaczeq

No sorry, ale wystawianie do wyborów Miss Starej Baby 150 cm wzrostu bez zębów mija sie z celem...


----------



## zonc

ale bazyliki mają jakąś architekturę! I podobać się mogą!! A te budynki można pokazywać ale w dziale architektura i urbanistyka albo w wiesiach z budowy!! A nie MISS POLSKI!


więc proszę o przeniesienie a nie kasowanie


----------



## Raine

Ja nie robiłbym nic, niech te budynki zostaną i tak wcześniej czy później spadną, a na przyszłość trzeba się ubezpieczyć przed takimi problemami, może stworzyć podwieszony temat coś w stylu regulaminu w którym będzie określone jakie budynki mogą być umieszczane w tym dziale (np. brak jest tematów z zabytkami i dobrze czy ktoś sobie wyobraża by Wawel miał mniej punktów od Metropolitana ? ) dalej : jak założyć polla i jaka powinna być punktacja (patrz thread Jan'a) ,oraz warunek który jasno mówi które tematy będą usuwane (np. te bez polla)


----------



## antoslaw

Koniaczeq said:


> No sorry, ale wystawianie do wyborów Miss Starej Baby 150 cm wzrostu bez zębów mija sie z celem...


Wiesz,wystawianie budynkow koscielnych, wygladem przypominajacych wielkie latryny tez mija sie z celem...


----------



## antoslaw

zonc said:


> ale bazyliki mają jakąś architekturę! I podobać się mogą!! A te budynki można pokazywać ale w dziale architektura i urbanistyka albo w wiesiach z budowy!! A nie MISS POLSKI!
> 
> 
> więc proszę o przeniesienie a nie kasowanie


Z kolei mi nie podobaja sie bazyliki i tez nie zyczylbym sobie ich obecnosci w tym dziale, jednak nigdy nie przyszloby mi na mysl, aby je usuwac...Budowle prezentowane przez naszego kolege tez moga sie podobac niektorym...


----------



## eosendil

Budynki z Białegostoku pokazywane tutaj przez martm'a nie są - jak by to powiedzieć - najciekawsze , ale po to jest poll i po to jest też ocena "1" jak się komuś nie podoba...

Kto wie, może znajdzie się paru forumowiczów, którym włąśnie ten budynek "krwiodawstwa" się podoba i dostanie pare razy "10" :nuts:

Jestem za tym, żeby te wątki zostawić... chociaż jako przestrzeżenie co się może stać, jeśli na ważnych pozycjach znajdą się nie ci ludzie co powinni


----------



## OlekD

> Księga ma służyć do zawiadamiania moderatorów Forum Polskich Wieżowców o rzeczach, które was denerwują i gdzie moderator powinien interweniować, a także możecie tutaj przedstawiać własne idee dotyczące przyszłego wyglądu forum!!!!​


----------



## kędziorek

http://www.lady-jewel.mylog.pl/ 

ehh :bash: czy mozna na to jakies prawo wprowadzic? najlepiej kara katorgi do konca zycia.


----------



## Macieks

Chłopie nie rób wiochy !!


----------



## Petr

jak wyżej


----------



## Tommy

A Ty nie rzucisz pierwszy kamieniem?


----------



## Petr

już


----------



## Petr

Właśnie sprawdziłem i na 666 postów marpy, 67 to posty w księdze skarg i wniosków. Stanowi to niewątpliwie rekord wszechczasów. Żaden z moderatorów nawet nie zbliżył się do tego wyniku.


----------



## decapitated

Ja też jest za. Przykro mi marpa, ale tym tym juz przesadzileś



marpa said:


> Proszę o wrzucenie tych zawieruszonych w *[Szczecin] Inwestycje* postów:
> # 17, # 18, # 19 do właściwego wątku
> 
> Z kolei te: # 177, # 222, # 224 , # 322 do tego wątku tematycznego
> 
> Natomiast te posty: # 283 # 292 , # 302 , # 304 ,# 309
> wypadałoby dołączyć do tegoż wątku tematycznego
> 
> Ten wątek proszę uzupełnić o te posty: # 189 , # 190 , # 191 , # 192 , # 196
> 
> A do [Szczecin] THE TALL SHIPS' RACE 2007  proszę dołączyć # 63 # 64
> 
> Z góry dzięki


Ja rozumiem, ordnung muss sein, ale z umiarem


----------



## rcube

Glosuje na NIE 

Marpa to taka prawa reka moderatorow - dzieki niemu moderatorzy wiedza co gdzie i jak polaczyc  

Zreszta nie lamie regulaminu, koles wie jak wykorzystac ta ksiege. Przeciez nie zabronicie jemu w niej pisac ?


----------



## Petr

rcube said:


> Glosuje na NIE
> 
> Marpa to taka prawa reka moderatorow - dzieki niemu moderatorzy wiedza co gdzie i jak polaczyc
> 
> Zreszta nie lamie regulaminu, koles wie jak wykorzystac ta ksiege. Przeciez nie zabronicie jemu w niej pisac ?


Księga to jednak dobro wspólne i moim zdaniem marpa doszedl do punktu, w którym zaczął utrudniać korzystanie z księgi innym użytkownikom. Poza tym księga była dotąd używana przede wszystkim w sprawach poważnych, a marpa spowodował, że teraz moderatorom łatwiej jest ignorować prośby zwykłych użytkowników. Jeśli inni pójdą w jego ślady, to sama księga straci sens.


----------



## Raine

_ihihihihihihihii_


----------



## decapitated

W filmie "Bitwa o Midway" (cudo, polecam gorąco), jak amerykański pilot wywiadowczy zobaczył japońskie lotniskowce ("główne siły") to powiedził: DŻIZAAAAAS, Teraz ja to powtórze :eek2: DŻIZAAAS :eek2: 

Panie Boże, Ty to widzisz i nie grzmisz!!!???


----------



## talkinghead

rcube said:


> Glosuje na NIE
> 
> Marpa to taka prawa reka moderatorow - dzieki niemu moderatorzy wiedza co gdzie i jak polaczyc
> 
> Zreszta nie lamie regulaminu, koles wie jak wykorzystac ta ksiege. Przeciez nie zabronicie jemu w niej pisac ?


j.w.


----------



## Tommy

ok to teraz ja.
Nie mam zdania na ten temat
więc zagłosowałem "kto to jest marpa?"


----------



## hermit

@kędzior
lepiej pisanie dyktand Lema do konca życia 
@kvl`
że też ludziom chce się coś takiego czytać!

a skoro przy dziwnym blogach jesteśmy - szybko, bo moze czyjeś uczucia/odczucia zostaną urażone - moze znacie, a jeśli nie, to co powiecie na to: http://bialekozaczki.blog.pl/ ??


----------



## khay

hermit said:


> (...)
> @kvl`
> że też ludziom chce się coś takiego czytać!


że też ludzie potrafią to przeczytać!


----------



## Admiral Dochodiaga

i jeszcze alert mówiący ile sekund jestem na stronie :|


----------



## kędziorek

ha ha a sprobujcie kliknac prawy przycisk na stronie glownej  fAjNe sKrYpCiQi!!


----------



## Kac

Ooo ja pierdole...


----------



## talkinghead

kurde. za trudne. bola mnie oczy

hermit rulez


----------



## Polishman

> Proszę o wrzucenie tych zawieruszonych w [Szczecin] Inwestycje postów:
> # 17, # 18, # 19 do właściwego wątku
> 
> Z kolei te: # 177, # 222, # 224 , # 322 do tego wątku tematycznego
> 
> Natomiast te posty: # 283 # 292 , # 302 , # 304 ,# 309
> wypadałoby dołączyć do tegoż wątku tematycznego
> 
> Ten wątek proszę uzupełnić o te posty: # 189 , # 190 , # 191 , # 192 , # 196
> 
> A do [Szczecin] THE TALL SHIPS' RACE 2007 proszę dołączyć # 63 # 64


 :lol:

Detektyw Monk 

w zasadzie jest mi to objętne jako, że go wczesniej nie znałem głosuje na "kto to jest?"


----------



## Ullgive

Ma do tego prawo, by tam postować!


----------



## paku

Różowość widzę!!! uke:


----------



## kafarek

@marpa nie ma sensu tak głeboko grzebać .to bezsensu.
A jeśli chce pisać to niech pisze.Zgodnie z regulaminem jest .Pisze zażalenia.
Mógby być urzędnikiem.Dokładny i solidny


----------



## decapitated

A modowie jeszcze zaglądaja do księgi? Zadałem pytanie i odpowiedzi sie nie doczekałem.


----------



## UZI

Jak im się chce to pisać?! :/


----------



## MIKI

Nie wiem czy zaśmieca księgę skarg bo tam rzadko zaglądam, ale wiem, że zaśmiecał w kółko wątek "Po godzinach" wszystkimi newsami z gazety metra czy tam głosu szczecińskiego jakie wyczytał. Komuś się koło urwało od roweru, a tu matka pobiła syna. Ja powtarzałem Mu, że nie od tego jest to forum ale i tak mnie nie sluchał.

DLATEGO ODDAJE GŁOS NA *TAK !*


----------



## MIKI

Nie ma tej strony :/


----------



## raul

Dla mnie każdy blog to porażka . Dzielą sie tylko na złe i beznadziejne


----------



## BARTzZABŁOCIA

Fakt i strona WDRa i SCC rownoczesnie mi nie hulaly na moim szybkim londynskim necie...

A za co Dziad znow bana dostal? Dziadu wroc!!!


----------



## kotbehemot

Mam nadzieje zonc,ze zmienisz ten banner do 15 lutego,bo ten jest naprawde tragiczny


----------



## miro

pierwszego baner nie rozumiem zupelnie... tymbardziej niezrozumie go nikt z zagranicy.


----------



## AGC

pierwszy baner do dupy. drugi (z flaga) z trudem ujdzie, ale przeciez mozecie sie przylozyc i zrobic z bydgoszczy COS FAJNEGO!!!


----------



## zonc

eh  Widac i Ja i JAN mamy inny gust... on byl zachwycony  










DO CHOINKI Z FLAGA JUZ BYL!!!!!!!!

Ten wyzej to przerobione zdjecie ethlanka, jednak bylo juz usiete! 

EDIT: gora byla zla  i zle pocialem... sorry, mam 39 temp  Wracam do wyrka...


----------



## Kaczor

Ten "wyburzeniowy" baner jest tragiczny! Ale ten powyżej bardzo fajny


----------



## NorthPole

^^ Faktycznie bardzo ładny banerek. Trza tylko nieco górę podrichtować (jest poszarpana i trzeba ją dopełnić ) i troszkę bardziej zblendować przejście pomiędzy zdjęciami w centrum (to ze sloneczkiem i to z lewą stroną Opery mające nieco fioletowej poświaty od iluminacji). Po tych zabiegach będzie prawie jak Opera w Sydney 
Kiedy byłem w Bydgoszczy jakieś 15 lat temu (potem byłem jeszcze wielokrotnie), wówczas "opera w (wiecznej) budowie" wyglądała jak elektrownia atomowa 
Życzę rychłego powrotu do zdrowia (i żadnych zabaw z banerami do momentu zbicia temperatury do 37!).


----------



## MAR_tm

pierwszy szczerze mnie nie zachwyca, choć niezły technicznie, natomiast ten drugi jest o nieeeebo lepszy (sam koncept), tak jak mój przedmówca, parę szczegułów do poprawienia tylko

a swoją drogą na forum prezentowano już masę żenujących bannerów z zagranicy, że o jakości zdjęć nie wspomnę


----------



## zonc

te zdjecia polepil wczesniej ethlank...  Gadalem dzisz Janem... nic nie zmieni 1  da 2 z Bydgoszczy  Pierwszy mu sie podoba, bo to forum o budowie i zmianach do jakich ona prowadzi  

Dodatkowo powiem wam, ze mam jeszcze jeden pomysl... ale musicie mi pomoc  ale to potem.


----------



## Rafalisko

Boże, co za analne banery... Ja to rozumiem bo co można dać w bydzi na baner? Bre juz był milion razy a kosciół zwany operą nova* nie jest szałowy  

*budowany juz chyba z 40 lat


----------



## AGC

nie podoba mi sie ot co! moze daj zonc zlepek roznych fajnych miesc - tego banku znad kanalu, jakiejs zabytkowej barki na kanale i cos tam starego, bo pojedyncze obiekty sa za slabe


----------



## zonc

Rafalisko said:


> Boże, co za analne banery... Ja to rozumiem bo co można dać w bydzi na baner? Bre juz był milion razy a kosciół zwany operą nova* nie jest szałowy
> 
> *budowany juz chyba z 40 lat


i kto to mowi... od paru miesiecy masz aparat a nadal wstydzisz sie pokazac swojego miasta... Najwieksza furore w Pile robi brakujacy ***** na waszym godle ;=\ z tej okazji nawet w Wiadomosciach o was mowili... a RMFFM robi dzis z pily niezla jazde


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

A oto mój nowy baner:










Co sądzicie?

I ciągle aktualna propozycja, żeby nie było:


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

i jeszcze jeden:


----------



## kędziorek

ten ostatni swietny! :]


----------



## PB

Schroedinger's Cat said:


>


świetny baner  podoba mi się


----------



## zonc

Tyle, ze to ja wybieram  Bo ja mam zaklepany  bla bla bla bla  hehe heheh  Na pewno nie bedzie na nim tego ostatniego, ani Pily.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Zonc jak zgłasza się propozycję baneru, jest jakiś wątek w tym celu, czy wysyła się PM do Jana?


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

aha i ma ktoś gif logo ssc? Żeby był przezroczysty, chciałbym zobaczyć, jak baner będzie wyglądał po dodaniu do niego logo.


----------



## Koniaczeq

zonc said:


> Tyle, ze to ja wybieram  Bo ja mam zaklepany  bla bla bla bla  hehe heheh  Na pewno nie bedzie na nim tego ostatniego, ani Pily.


To zrob cos łądnego z Bydgoszczy


----------



## WotaN

tez to mam


----------



## grzaniec z galicji

i ja, myslalem ze znowu cos z kompem mam, ale inne strony wzglednie lepiej chodza :/


----------



## kafarek

Generalnie raz wolno ,bardzo wolno raz szybko,bardzo szybko.




zonc said:


> Wejscie do tego watku trwalo 46 sekund ;\


Czy to wiarygodne źródło??


----------



## kędziorek

lipa!


----------



## DJanos

mam 1,5 Mb łacze i wolno mi strasznie sie wszystko otwiera ;/ az tyle teraz nie siedze na forum własnie przez ta niedogodnosc. Pocieszam sie ze to nie tylko moj problem bo juz myslałem ze mam robaki w kompie


----------



## zonc

46 to bylo wyjatkowo dlugie czekanko  a mam 1 megowe lacze!!


----------



## SoboleuS

Teraz jest w miarę znośnie ale z godzinę temu to w ogóle mi się nie chciało załadować ;/


----------



## AMS guy

Stompi said:


> *Prędkość forum, problem ogółu?*


*TAK*


----------



## G5

U mnie to samo. Raz lepiej raz gorzej, jednak ogolnie gorzej niz kilka tygodni temu.


----------



## gigi28

Strasznie wolno wszystko chodzi. Chociaż dzisiaj przed południem było już trochę lepiej, to teraz mi się ładowało gdzieś minutę (a mam łącze 2048kb). I pewnie póki się mój post doda to kolejna minuta minie.


----------



## MAR_tm

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307186


----------



## miglanc

Bardzo wolno.


----------



## NorthPole

Ciekaw jestem jak wygląda geograficzna dystrybucja forumowiczów całego SSC.
Jako że problemy zaczynają się często wczesnym popołudniem i kończą po północy, sugeruję mieszkańców półkuli zachodniej jako przyczynę (może też częściowo osoby piszące wieczorami z domu na półkuli wschodniej, ale wątpię ).
Podejrzewam, że jak zwykle "winni są Amerykanie" 
Ponieważ cały sprzęt jest chyba w Holandii, to nie jest kwestia zapychania łączy, ale przeciążenia serwera zapytaniami. Może też jakieś amerykańskie robale w godzinach pracy (setki milionów PC-tów!) bombardują całą sieć? Brrrrrrr!!! W 10% zmian strony mam timeouty


----------



## decapitated

a rozmiar majtek tez mają podac?


----------



## talkinghead

Od kiedy w stopce widnieje to: "Hosted by Blacksun, dedicated to this site too! "
Moze to dlatego?


----------



## kędziorek

tak. numer konta i hasło również.


----------



## sojuz

oj problem problem


----------



## ChrisPL

zalezy jak lezy. Ogolnie rewelacji nie ma.


----------



## AGC

u mnie strasznie wolno ale net ogolnie. w nocy (teraz) jest znosnie


----------



## markus1234

rcube

1.rusz dupe

2.kup baterie

3.wsadz do aparatu

4.cieplo sie ubierz

5.wyjdz z domu

6.jedz do centrum

7.i rob to co robisz najlepiej

8.a skoncz z tym offtopic'owaniem


----------



## hal

Teraz to całkiem przyjemnie ale za dnia to kilka razy mi sie wątki nie chciały otwierać


----------



## The_Sentinel

Żeby móc wpisać komentarz musiałem policzyć do czterech. Teraz czyli o 02.05 SSC hula ile wlezie. Niestety w dzień, zwłaszcza po południu jest koszmar. Wieczorem ok. 20ej, 21ej dałem sobie spokój z wpisami i komentarzami, ponieważ nic nie chciało mi się otworzyć. Może gdybym dłużej poczekał.
Nie wiem co tak obciąża serwer ale myślę że w interesie nas wszystkich jest zbadanie tej sprawy.
Zgłaszam wniosek formalny aby powołaś Komisję śledczą do spraw spowolnień forum   

A na poważnie: Jeśli są na tym forum spece od sieci i kompów to fajnie gdyby ruszyli głową. A tak w ogóle to FPW ma swoje serwery w jakim miejscu?? W Holandii tam gdzie wszystko??


----------



## AMS guy

Tera o 4:34 rano, wszystko idzie sprawnie.


----------



## kędziorek

no wlasnie sprawnie


----------



## AMS guy

A ty co tak wczesnie wstal?


----------



## hermit

^^
nie mógł zasnąć bez Ciebie :lol:
Mniej więcej do popołodnia wszystko idzie sprawnie - wieczorem jest tragedia, bywa, że się nie otwiera wcale albo trwa to tyle, ze się zupełnie mija z celem. Nie zawsze tak było, ale ostatnio coraz częściej. Może to też kwestia tego rodzaju, że albo chcemy mieć wątki od połowy lipca, albo szybkie forum - więc nie zdziwłibym się, gdyby pewnego pięknego dnia 3/4 zawartosci forum "szlag trafił".


----------



## talkinghead

The_Sentinel said:


> (...)
> A na poważnie: Jeśli są na tym forum spece od sieci i kompów to fajnie gdyby ruszyli głową. A tak w ogóle to FPW ma swoje serwery w jakim miejscu?? W Holandii tam gdzie wszystko??


Napisalem juz ze cala tajemnica gdzie sa serwery zawarta jest w ostatnim wierszu stopki strony ssc (nawet niniejszej). Pytanie - kiedys sie ten wpis w stopce pojawil i czy przypadkiem nie wtedy kiedy wszystko zwolnilo....

pzdr


----------



## Białostoczanin

U mnie wszystko jest OK. Jedynie czasami forum wcale się nie otwiera.


----------



## MIKI

Słabo, naprawdę słabo…


----------



## ChrisPL

z whois mozna wyczytac, ze serwer ma ustawione nastepujace dnsy:
NS1.AUTSON.COM 66.28.36.8
NS2.AUTSON.COM 66.28.36.9

a domena jest wykupiona na... 8 lat 
Created on..............: Thu, Sep 12, 2002
Expires on..............: Sun, Sep 12, 2010


----------



## ervinn

no właśnie... tak w ciągu dnia to jeszcze jest nieźle, ale wieczorem to po prostu beznadzieja...tak w okolicach 22 to juz w ogole sobie darowałem wchodzenie na to forum bo otwieranie podstron trwa i trwa, czasami wcale się nie otwierają


----------



## Stompi

Jak jeszcze pare dni tak będzie to przestane tu zglądac, obejrzenie forum zajmuje mi zbyt wiele czasu. A jest według mnie coraz gorzej...


----------



## embercadero

Mam to samo co ty Stompi, normalnie miałem czas w pracy by przejrzeć forum, w tej chwili musiałbym przestać pracować w ogóle i zajmować się wyłącznie forum, tak sprawnie to działa...

Moje obserwacje mówią co następuje: do 9 rano działa ok, później na jakąś godzinę-dwie zwalnia, ale jeszcze nie bardzo, potem jest akceptowalnie i gdzieś tak koło 15-tej zaczyna się koszmar. Który kończy się dopiero dobrze po północy.

Nie sądzę by chodziło o hosting czy łącze (Blacksun jest w stopce daaawno). Raczej o to że serwer bazodanowy, nawet na gównianym mysqlu który jest za kiepski na tej skali aplikację, wymaga od czasu do czasu ręki administratora. Tu mam wrażenie że jedyne czynności administracyjne sprowadzają się do dodania RAMu. Przynajmniej tyle wywnioskowałem z wątku zalinkowanego z forum "globalnego" i z faktu ze ram chcą dodawać na serwerze bazy a nie na webowym.


----------



## cudak

Panie rcube . Powiem tak .... jesli byłaby to funkcja / praca płatna - prosze Pana bardzo . Czas jaki poświęcamy temu forum , jest naszym prywatnym czasem . Robimy to , bo to lubimy , zaangażowaliśmy się, cieszy nas to co tutaj się dzieje, nikomu nie wypowiadamy i narzekamy na prace jaką wykonujemy . 

Jak nigdy nie ukrywałem swojej tożsamości , często i gęsto podpisuje się swoim imieniem i nazwiskiem . Niejednokrotnie podawałem na publicznym forum swój numer komórki , ale ...... trochę przesadziłeś ! Sam nie dawno znalazłeś (chyba bez problemu ) do mnie numer GG , więc nie widze aby miałoby się cos zmienić . Kontakt do nas pozostaje nie zmieniony : PM , księga skarg i tyle . Kto zna do mnie inny kontakt również nie zabraniam , ale prosze pamietać wszyscy mamy swoje prywatne życie , swoje sprawy , problemy itp. 

Mogę uspokoić wszystkich , nie mam zamiaru odchodzić ( na razie ) , ale pewnie przyjdzie kiedyś taki dzień , że ja odejdę , ale o tym fakcie na pewno wszystkich poinformuje . 

Pozdrawiam ,

Zbigniew Cudnik
CUDAK


----------



## cudak

Tak jak napisał Masstah - czyli Oni powinni dodać gdzie tego RAM'u nie na danych , ale na sieci czy tak ? No nic poczekajmy do momentu jak Jan upgejduje serwer , kiedys juz to robił i pomogło , ale od tamtej pory forum strasznie się "rozlazło" . Co do ręki administratora , kiedyś praktycznie co tydzień była oficjalna przerwa - maintanace , teraz dawno nie widziałem i chyba są tego efekty ! 

Siedze najczęściej rano , wieczorem sobie daruje , a moderowaniu to zapominam bo czytanie postów jako tako , ale poprawienie czegoś , usunięcie , zamiana lub połączenie .... ehhhh .


----------



## piter89

mi teraz smiga dobrze, w tygodniu nie narzekam 
chodzi chyba o to ze serwer baz danych mysql nie wyrabia. Jakie sa statystyki forum?(odwiedziny dzienne itp)


----------



## rcube

cudak said:


> Tak jak napisał Masstah - czyli Oni powinni dodać gdzie tego RAM'u nie na danych , ale na sieci czy tak ? No nic poczekajmy do momentu jak Jan upgejduje serwer , kiedys juz to robił i pomogło , ale od tamtej pory forum strasznie się "rozlazło" . Co do ręki administratora , kiedyś praktycznie co tydzień była oficjalna przerwa - maintanace , teraz dawno nie widziałem i chyba są tego efekty !
> 
> Siedze najczęściej rano , wieczorem sobie daruje , a moderowaniu to zapominam bo czytanie postów jako tako , ale poprawienie czegoś , usunięcie , zamiana lub połączenie .... ehhhh .


W takich chwilach gdy forum "ciezko chodzi" jestem myslami przy Naszych Moderatorach a zwlaszcza przy Cudaku kay:


----------



## AGC

apgrejdowali juz serwer? bo mi smiga o wiele lepiej niz jeszcze 2 dni temu..


----------



## szalony_okon

Przepraszam ze zasmiecam forum, ale przeszukuje neta w te i wewte i nie moge praktycznie nic znalezc..mianowicie chodzi mi o turystyke w Polsce i w Niemczech<dane, fakty, liczby itd. itp.> Jesli ktos bedzie mogl pomoc to z gory dziekuje  :cheers:


----------



## Ursyn

Co do przerw technicznych to niedawno sie na taka natknalem. Nie wiem jak u Was , ale u mnie od kilku dni jest lepiej. Skoro nie jestem sam i AGC ma podobne odczucia to jest to znak lepszych czasow. Oby :cheers:


----------



## Stompi

^^ TAk, od dwóch dni jest lepiej. Aczkolwiek zobaczymy jak będzie w tygodniu około 17...


----------



## SebastianNS

www.pot.gov.pl/default.asp 

Sporo o Polsce znajdziesz tutaj


----------



## Stompi

Zgodnie z moimi przwidywaniami znów się stan pogorszył...Nie jest tak tragicznie jak było, ale jak na solidną, holenderską produkcje to lekko beznadziejnie jest...


----------



## miro

lipa.


----------



## Ursyn

Stompi said:


> Zgodnie z moimi przwidywaniami znów się stan pogorszył...Nie jest tak tragicznie jak było, ale jak na solidną, holenderską produkcje to lekko beznadziejnie jest...


Niestety musze potwierdzic slowa Stompiego.


----------



## Guest

U mnie różnie. Niekedy śmiga jak TGV , a niekiedy sie wlecze jak PKP. I nie ma to związku z ogólną szybkością mojego łącza która też jest zmienna (osiedlówka). Czasami w nocy potrafi być transfer 700kb a forum się wlecze, to znowu w dzien net się muli, a forum lata. Metafizyka jakaś czy cuś


----------



## miro

teraz jest calkiem ok. wieczorami tragedia.


----------



## Phelot

Kurcze doczekałem się w końcu baneru z Polski (ba! nawet z mojej Bydgoszczy!) a tu takie badziwie... echhhh


----------



## rcube

Ten obecny baner to jakas zoncowa tworczos  Po lewej fotka Zonca jakiejs ruiny (sama fotka bardzo fajna w wersji czarnobialej) , po prawej *cos*, elementem laczacym oba obrazki jest przeistaczajace sie drzewo.

Ogolnie badziewie  (jak na baner) Ciekaw jestem czy ludzie z Bydzi wiedza wogole co to jest po prawej ?


----------



## Koniaczeq

Ale gowno na tym banerze !


----------



## AMS guy

Dzisiejszy baner jest bez sensu. Malo charakterystyczny. Co on przedstawia? To mogloby byc kazde miejsce na ziemi. Bleeeee... Zonc, wstydz sie! 

Te z Krakowem sa okay.


----------



## Balsen

Mnie się nie podoba... mało sensu to ma....


----------



## MIKI

Eh, może jestem dziwny, ale ten baner mnie się bardzo podoba!


----------



## Phelot

rcube said:


> Ten obecny baner to jakas zoncowa tworczos  Po lewej fotka Zonca jakiejs ruiny (sama fotka bardzo fajna w wersji czarnobialej) , po prawej *cos*, elementem laczacym oba obrazki jest przeistaczajace sie drzewo.
> 
> Ogolnie badziewie  (jak na baner) Ciekaw jestem czy ludzie z Bydzi wiedza wogole co to jest po prawej ?


Sens jest, acz ukryty i zrozumiały tylko dla Bydgoszczan... ech
Po lewej widać ruiny bydgoskiej drukarni, która była wyburzana w zeszłym roku,
a po prawej widzicie projekt galerii, która powstanie właśnie na miejscu drukarni.
Właściwe prace budowlane ruszą na wiosnę.

Załamuje mnie ten baner...
Ktoś na jego podstawie mógłby pomyśleć, że do niedawana całe miasto wyglądało tak jak te ruiny. :bash:


----------



## filosss

Beznadzieja... takich przykladow wyburzenia czegos i postawienia czegos nowego mozna przeciez podac setki...


----------



## mcl

Jestem za głupi, żeby zrozumieć o co chodz i z tym banerem. Po lewej jakiś zniszczony domek, po prawjej pawilon. Co to ma przedstawiać?


----------



## Phelot

^^ Masz napisane... "metamorfoza w Bydgoszczy"... kiepska to reklama Bydzi... ech


----------



## emti

:sleepy: słabo, bardzo słabo


----------



## sojuz

kupa gruzów i jakiś pawilon a'la budka z gastronomią i piwem :/


----------



## zonc

jasne bez sensu  zazdrosnicy  Janowi sie bardzo podobal  Nie macie gustu  To forum o budownictwie, a burzony budynek i wizualizacja nowego to juz skandal... ;\ 

PUK PUK czy to forum o kwiatkach doniczkowych?

a co do pawilonu ;\ projekt JSK Architekten... chociaz pewno tez nie znacie


----------



## bb78

To jakies tragiczne nieporozumienie.


----------



## Tommy

Jako bezstronny obserwator mogę wyrazic tylko swoje ubolewanie nad tym beznadziejnym banerem, który dzis ukazał się moim oczom na SSC.

Ludzie co to ma być?


----------



## paku

Dzisiejszy banner to totalne dno, kurcze, już lepiej w ogóle Polski nie "reklamować", jeśli tak to ma wyglądać. I po cholere ten dworzec centralny...?


----------



## Eldorado

zonk to jak widac czlowiek bardzo odporny na krytyke. Problem w tym ze takim zalosnym banerem nie osmiesza tylko siebie ale cale polskie forum. Co za lolek.... Wstyd! :bash: :toilet: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

A może by tak zrobić poll (jawny) żeby pokazać autorowi że pomysł z tym nieszczęsnym bannerem nie bardzo mu się udał?

M.·. M.·.


----------



## pinkaVa88

Rażący przykład połączenie braku krytycyzmu wobec własnych "dokonań"z brakiem wyczucia , i najzwyklejszą ignorancją.Gratulacje...


----------



## sky's_the_limit

pinkaVa88 said:


> Rażący przykład połączenie braku krytycyzmu wobec własnych "dokonań"z brakiem wyczucia , i najzwyklejszą ignorancją.Gratulacje...


czyli swietny material na jakiegos polityka


----------



## AGC

mowilem od poczatku, ze jak chcecie cos z Bydgoszczy, to cos fajnego. Jest przeciez kanal i ten bank nad nim..chocby to..jakies ladne zdjecie tego banku nad kanalem..byloby 100 razy lepsze niz to co straszy dzis na gorze strony..


----------



## kaspric

buahahahahha. Ej nei mogę . Musiałem dojść do 1 posta z dzisiejszego dnia by zczaić, że to jest banner z Bydgoszczy. Jakie badziewie ;]


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Krótko, bez zbędnego gadania: Co sądzisz o tym bannerze:


----------



## grzaniec z galicji

IMO takiej Polski lepiej nie pokazywac bez wzgledu cy to Bydgoszcz czy inne miasto


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Ten baner jest kompletnie bez sensu :dunno:


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Nie powstrzymałem się od zrobienia polla 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318191 

M.·. M.·.


----------



## behemot

Ja proponuje, zeby nastepnym razem pobliski Torun wystwil banner z ojcem Dyrektorem i jego ma-ryjem..
Zapewne bedzie rownie 'udany'

Bydgoszcz -miasto gruzu i kioskow z prasa....


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

BTW zonc pokazał ten baner kiedyś i wszyscy chórem orzekli, żeby go nie dawać, a jednak zonc go wysłał do Jana. Na tej samej zasadzie mogę wysłać do Jana mój baner z pijaczkami albo z rozpadającymi się chatami, swoją drogą uważam że i tak są lepsze od dzisiejszego;-)


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Zdecydowanie najgorszy baner z Polski jak dotąd i jeden z najgorszych w historii tego forum...


----------



## behemot

trzeba bylo zrobic pool ze skala 1-10
jak dla mnie 0...ale moze nie rozumiem sztuki wspolczesnej


----------



## ervinn

d n o . . . a przecież była juz o tym mowa żeby go nie dawać


----------



## Eldorado

0 gustu, 0 dobrego smaku, 0 ambicji


----------



## Bakos

Jako mieszkaniec Bydgoszczy mowie - liiiiipa


----------



## The Real Sputnik

shit . pomyliłem kratki i wyszło że mi się podobał :/ baner beznadziejny , a ten krzaczek maskujacy łączenia obrazków oke: amatroszczyzna

bana mu


----------



## Krzycho

paku said:


> Zonc, nie głupio ci tak głosować na samego siebie?


To jest typowe dla pana Zonca
Baner do dupy, jak to dobrze, ze juz po 15.
Zonc, ledwo zakopalismy topor wojenny, a Ty znowu wypalasz z takim kwiatkiem....po co zaprezentowales go miesiac wczesniej, skoro i tak nie posluchales glosu krytyki i wyslales baner do Jana? Mowisz, ze to lepsze niz "pijackie" banery, ale ten pijacki baner to zart i jestem pewien, ze kazdy by to tak odebral, natomiast ten Twoj gniot na zart nie wyglada...


----------



## Admiral Dochodiaga

oj, myślałem, że kolejny dach się zawalił. No cóż...
Dzisiaj też za dobrze to nie jest


----------



## eosendil

no ok, dajmy już spokój... każdy może sobie banner zrobić i wysłać do Jana. A jak oglądam takie kiczowate bannery jak ten dzisiejszy to...


----------



## zonc

Krzycho said:


> To jest typowe dla pana Zonca
> Baner do dupy, jak to dobrze, ze juz po 15.
> Zonc, ledwo zakopalismy topor wojenny, a Ty znowu wypalasz z takim kwiatkiem....po co zaprezentowales go miesiac wczesniej, skoro i tak nie posluchales glosu krytyki i wyslales baner do Jana? Mowisz, ze to lepsze niz "pijackie" banery, ale ten pijacki baner to zart i jestem pewien, ze kazdy by to tak odebral, natomiast ten Twoj gniot na zart nie wyglada...



eh kochanie... cos tu nie czaicie...

WYSLALEM DO JANA ON ZAAKCEPTOWAL A POTEM POKAZALEM WAM!! I juz bylo pozamiatane... Jan nic nie zamienica.. i jemu i mi sie podobalo  Wczesniej konsultowalem sie z Ivica, jemu tez  Zatem bylo nas 3...

a Jan nic nie zamienia... chcecie to pytajcie, podmienia w przypadkach ekstremalnych (jakies swieto cos, to moze przesowac...)


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Było pozamiatane? a Nie dało się wysłać PMki do Jana, żeby anulował ten baner?? 
W ogóle po co ta zabawa z pollami z banerami, skoro można sobie wysyłać co się tylko podoba? W ogóle nie masz racji zonc


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

zonc said:


> WYSLALEM DO JANA ON ZAAKCEPTOWAL A POTEM POKAZALEM WAM!!


a powinieneś na odwrót. Ale jak widać nie każdy potrafi przyznać się do błędu  Brak Ci klasy, zonc.

M.


----------



## NorthPole

Eh, co ja będę pisał, że się podobało, jak się nie podobało 
Tłumaczenie, że innym zdarzają się gorsze przypomina mi tylko słynne "drugie miejsce... za Albanią" (z całym szacunkiem dla Albanii), a twierdzenie, że zasięganie opinii forumowiczów było tylko formalnością, bo Jan przyklepał... ehhhhh... :sleepy: 

Sama idea "przed użyciem szamponu" i "po użyciu" była świetna (i wielu na DML to zauważyło), ale dobra idea to tylko pół sukcesu. Mieliśmy możliwość zapodania zdjęć zniszczonych w czasie wojny miejskich rejonów i efektów ich odbudowy, a wyszła z tego szara nieczytelna masa, którą trzeba łopatologicznie wyjaśniać oglądającym (dla wyjaśnienia: to najbardziej poniżająca czynność, jaką artysta może robić na wystawie własnych dzieł :lol: ).
Sorry zonk, dołączyłem do peletonu.

Nie łam się, następnym razem będzie lepiej. Poza tym prawdziwy artysta powinien płacić krytykom za uwagi


----------



## The_Sentinel

Wiecie co jest najgorsze w tym bannerze??
On jest totalnie nijaki. Fajnie że Polska ma być kojażona z nijakością 

Zresztą portal jest głównie o wierzowcach, więc może na bannerze powinny się takie znaleźć.

Po tym wstydzie chyba pomyślę sam o zaprojektowaniu jakiegoś bannera, coś między historią a nowoczesnością. Ale nie tą Bydgoską


----------



## zonc

Dzielnie usery po forum buszują
Cube i kaliszanin wciąż psocić chcą
Iron mądrala znów nam się przechwala
Zonc nagrody zgarnia co krok ...

Ref. Zobacz sam, jak usery piszą tam i siam
bo SKYscrapery każdy dobrze zna
drapacz to wielki gmach!

Choć NAM im przeszkadza
To AMS ma przepis na "Gumisiowy sok" :cheers: 
Choć stompi się stara to PB da mu bana
Drapacze zwyciężą, dla Boro to szok

Ref. Zobacz sam, jak usery piszą tam i siam
bo SKYscrapery każdy dobrze zna
drapacz to wielki gmach!


=========================
na melodie (sa dwie wersje tego):
=========================


Dzielnie Gumisie po lesie buszują
Sami i Kabi wciąż tam psocić chcą
Grafi mądrala znów nam się przechwala
Tami zajada jagody co krok ...

Ref. Zobacz sam, jak Gumisie skaczą tam i siam
bo Gumisie każdy dobrze zna
Gumiś to dzielny miś

Choć Książe Ightorn im ciągle przeszkadza
To Bunia ma przepis na Gumisiowy sok
Choć Tołdi się stara to Zami zna czary
Gumisie zwyciężą, dla ogrów to sok

Ref. Zobacz sam, jak Gumisie skaczą tam i siam
bo Gumisie każdy dobrze zna
Gumiś to dzielny miś
Gumiś to dzielny miś



Kto nastepny... :cheers:


----------



## Iron

Łiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jestem w piosence!!!!!!!! MUSZĘ MIEĆ TO NA KOMÓRKĘ!!!!!!!!!!! 

PS.Zoncu już poprawiłem


----------



## Koniaczeq

:hahaha: nie bierz tego wiecej ! Szkodzi Ci ! :hahaha: :weirdo:


----------



## zonc

Iron said:


> Łiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jestem w piosence!!!!!!!! MUSZĘ MIEĆ TO NA KOMURKĘ!!!!!!!!!!!1



Komórke :cheers: 

Zażywarz Pszegryfaż!


----------



## AMS guy

Co to jest gumisiowy sok?


----------



## mateq

był już wierszyk  może być i piosnka


----------



## adikk

AMS guy said:


> Co to jest gumisiowy sok?


Dętka, dykta czyli denaturat


----------



## Rafalisko

Myśle ze spokojnie zonc możesz uderzać na eurowizję. A jeśli nie to do sopotu


----------



## zonc

PRZEPIS NA SOK Z GUMMI JAGÓD. (Gumisiowy sok)

Mam nadzieję, że Gumisie nie mają dostępu do Internetu...

Składniki 
6 garści czerwonych jagód 
4 garście pomarańczowych jagód 
3 garście purpurowych jagód 
4 garście niebieskich jagód 
3 garście zielonych jagód 
1 garść żółtych jagód 

Etap mieszania : 
Najpierw mieszamy powoli w lewo, następnie powoli w prawo, by w końcu łagodnie uderzyć łyżką w kocioł (garnek) by bąbelki wydostały się na zewnątrz.

Jeżeli chcemy zaś poeksperymentować - proszę bardzo :
1. Wyrzućmy purpurowe jagody : stworzymy napój pompujący nas jak balon.
2. Zamiast 6 garści czerwonych jagód dajmy 4: bardzo niebezpieczne


----------



## mateq

a kto zna przepis na dobre kalifornijskie wino??

- bierzesz jabłka, gruszki, czy co tam jeszcze masz pod ręką, ugniatasz to wszystko i czekasz aż sfermentuje...
- a winogrona??
- ...winogrona też mogą być...

:lol:


----------



## Koniaczeq

Zonc, doszlismy do wniosku, ze powinienes wziąc jakis bardzo cieżki przedmiot do reki i pouderzac nim w głowe kilka raz az zmądrzejesz


----------



## AMS guy

zonc said:


> Składniki
> 6 garści czerwonych jagód
> 4 garście pomarańczowych jagód
> 3 garście purpurowych jagód
> 4 garście niebieskich jagód
> 3 garście zielonych jagód
> 1 garść żółtych jagód


Ale gdzie takie jagody rosna? Bo nie u mnie w lesie.


----------



## decapitated

^^ AMS, zonc, w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie, nie wie, kiedy trzeba przestać brać tabletki


----------



## kaliszanin177

lol ja też jestem...


----------



## AUTO

Nie mam mnie


----------



## kaliszanin177

Rafalisko said:


> Myśle ze spokojnie zonc możesz uderzać na eurowizję. A jeśli nie to do sopotu


Czemu nie doceniasz chłopaka? Widać że ma talent a ty chcesz go z takim przebojem wysłać na chałe jaką jest Sopot albo Eurowizja??? no co Ty!!! Sopot niech okupuje "Margaryna" a Eurowizję pozostawmy Ich Troje ....

Ja proponuje żeby z tą piosenką pojechał na festiwal piosenki radzieckiej do Zielonej Góry


----------



## NorthPole

AMS guy said:


> Co to jest gumisiowy sok?


Coś takiego, po czym ma się wyskoki, ale oddanie sprawy preparowania tego elixiru Tobie skończyłoby się niechybnie na odlotach.
Właściwie Gumisie nie miałyby nic przeciwko, to nawet lepiej :jippo:


----------



## The Real Sputnik

piosenka prawie tak dobra jak baner


----------



## zonc

^^

a juz zaklepany kolejny bydgoski... buahaha


----------



## Krzycho

zonc said:


> Komórke :cheers:
> 
> Zażywarz Pszegryfaż!


Nie bierzesz, nie nalezysz! 

Piosenka do bani, Dziad lepiej rymowal


----------



## mikeleg

krótka


----------



## AMS guy

NorthPole said:


> Coś takiego, po czym ma się wyskoki, ale oddanie sprawy preparowania tego elixiru Tobie skończyłoby się niechybnie na odlotach.
> Właściwie Gumisie nie miałyby nic przeciwko, to nawet lepiej :jippo:


Aha, sliczne te Misie. Takie kolorowe.
W Amster-damster na dyskach sa sprzedawane male flaszeczki wielkosci, chyba nawet nie, 10 cm. Golniesz sobie jednym zamachem ow czarodziejski eliksirek i lezysz pol wieczora pod barem. Trza wolniutko popijac.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Ten przepis jest do bani, pamiętasz AMS to:

_ W poradniku młodego zielarza
Napisanym dla szczęścia ludzkości
Pewien przepis się ciągle powtarza,
A zawiera on sekret młodości:
Kwiat rumianku, liść pokrzywy,
Ziele bratka, pieprz prawdziwy,
Pestki z dyni i borówki,
A do tego sok z makówki,
Owoc głogu, dzikiej róży
I tymianku liść nieduży.
Zsuszyć, skruszyć, 
Zmielić, zwarzyć,
Po czym zalać i zaparzyć.
A gdy wywar jest gotowy,
To ma rozum pójść do głowy,
Nie próbować, wylać, wypić,
Tylko słońcem się pokrzepić.
Umyć głowę zimną wodą
I zachować formę młodą

Biegać, skakać, latać, pływać,
W tańcu w ruchu wypoczywać._

:crazy2:


----------



## Rafalisko

To tylko na razie propozycja  Podoba się wam?


----------



## Krzycho

Bardzo oryginalny


----------



## Pulse

kay:


----------



## kaliszanin177

i jaki treściwy 
a to zdjęcie z lewej strony superrrr


----------



## oki

ciekawy kay:


----------



## hif

oplułem monitor ze smiechu buhahahaaaa .. :lol:

ciekawe jaka będzie zemsta zonca


----------



## PB

hehe, dobre 

czekamy na zonca


----------



## zonc

nie no  Rafal uznanie!! Udalo ci sie... mam monitor brudny od pizzy 


pozdrawiam serdecznie ciebie i twoj garnitur!


----------



## Balsen

a właśnie ^^^ co z koszulkami??


----------



## DuraAce

olac loszulki, mam w czym chodzic , a z olowkami zawsze problem jest


----------



## azzy

też jestem chętny


----------



## raul

jestem chetny kupie z 5 ;] jak cos to PM


----------



## Stompi

Najpierw pokaż jak to będzie wyglądać A potem pewnie wezmę nieco


----------



## tresor

też jestem chętny  tylko żeby to bubel nie był


----------



## AGC

ja tez sie pisze na taki olowek
choc uzywam tylko automatow..


----------



## michal_w

Ja tez wezme z 10 sztuk.


----------



## hif

a co Ty Zonc za handel się bierzesz?  najpierw forum potem akwizycja


----------



## grzaniec z galicji

a bez gumki bedzie tanszy?
jak tak to wezme jeden ....

hehe tez sie pisze na kilka sztuk, tylko zapodaj ten projekt


----------



## Guest

Też wezmę chyba ze beda baaaardo kiepskie.

Co to był za motyw z koszulkami?? Bo jak zobaczyłem temat z ołówkami to zaraz pomyślałem o koszulce. Może kubeczki


----------



## kotbehemot

a będą 6B?


----------



## zonc

0,70 groszy 










1,10 zl

+-0,10 groszy

Jednak jest wada... 500 sztuk trzeba... ;\ Olowkow tylko 150 bo w "olowkarskim" znam kolesia  Tutaj to zwykla, standardowa oferta... ale trzeba wszystko przemyslec 

PS. logo na calosc "pstrykacza"


----------



## decapitated

^^ ja sie pisze na ten za 1,10


----------



## zonc

Trzeba 500 sztuk  I tu jest bol...


----------



## AGC

no to jeszcze tylko 498 chetnych..bo ja tez bym wzial dlugopis


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Mam 2 ołówki automatyczne Pentela, więc po cholerę mi taki badziew


----------



## Balsen

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Mam 2 ołówki automatyczne Pentela, więc po cholerę mi taki badziew


Cholera, zupełnie zapomniałem o tym, że istnieje taki wynalazek jak ołowek automatyczny - tylko męczę się z tym struganiem nipotrzebnie :bash:


----------



## zonc

;p to nie


----------



## maciekwr

Lublinianie do boju!

Moje propozycje:




























p.s. czy nazwę miasta się wkleja jak powyżej samemu czy ktoś to wrzuca tak jak logo?


----------



## wooky

1 lub 3, więcej juz napisałem w zoncowo-brigowym poście, a z nazwą nie pomoge bo nie wiem


----------



## emti

swietne... to jest baner, którego nikomu nie trzeba tłumaczyć i o to chodzi mówi sam za siebie. mi najbardziej odpowiada pierwszy jako najbardziej spójny kolorystycznie


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

tak jest, jedynka najlepsza


----------



## kaspric

ciezko powiedziec... chyab 3, chociaż szkoda, że nie ma zamku


----------



## michal_w

Mi tez jedynaka podoba sie najbardziej. 
Mozna by bylo dolaczyc polla do tego watku.


----------



## maciekwr

dziękuję za miłe słowa, a polla się zrobi, trzeba dać szansę innym Lublinianom, z resztą ja jeszcze nie powiedziałem ostatniego słowa


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Pierwszy lub trzeci. Tylko tak jak już w innym wątku pisałem - podpis powinien być naprawdę miniaturowy.

Fr. M.


----------



## DuraAce

Jak dla mnie 3, (juz pisalem u zonca) ale jak pierwszy pojdzie specjalnie zly nie bede


----------



## MIKI

Stop "Dwumiastu", Lublin do dzieła !


----------



## emti

dopisac koniecznie Lublin - Jedn'O'miasto


----------



## maciekwr

będzie będzie!! Emti special 4 You


----------



## DuraAce

Hmmm a gdyby tak rozpropagowac idee (a co trzeba miec rozmach!) dwumiasta Wroclaw-Warszawa, to moze by wybudowali nie tylko jakos szybka kolej (Magistrala B-W) ale i A8 by byla. A co by bylo w centrum tego gigantycznego obszaru metropolitarnego? Oczywiscie ze Łódź!


----------



## czarny

pierwszy baner jast bardzo fajny szkoda ze nie na zamku i moze zdjecia letnie nadaly by wiecej ciepla ,ogolnie bardzo na pluuuus.


----------



## zonc

Nazwe miasta dajesz sam...  Jan tylko logo. 

1 lub 2... bardzo mi sie podoba  Mam nadizeje, ze przejdzie i nie stanie sie Warszawa... a ja bede juz grzeczny ;] tylko dajcie innym szanse = Lublinowi


----------



## sky's_the_limit

jedynka


----------



## subs

1
tylko wywal napisy


----------



## barbapapa

Trzeci bo:
- pierwsze zdjęcie jest rewelacyjne i jest go więcej niż na 1-szym,
- brama wyszła bardzo pogodnie i widać, ze nie tylko zima jest w Lublinie 
- ta czerwona ściana z okienkiem pokazuje fajny klimacik miasta z perspektywy ulicy.

Zamku nie żałuję, bo go nie lubię 
A to pierwsze zdjęcie trochę inaczej bym wykadrował. Tak, żeby na dole był szerszy pas czarnego - miejsce na logo.
Pzdr.


----------



## myszoman

brawo za aktywność, ja chyba wole nr 3 . Podoba mi się natomiast pomysł jednej rozciągniętej panoramy, może następnym razem? A napisy faktycznie powinny być mniejsze wtedy ten kto na banner spojrzy najpierw skupia wzrok na tym co przedstawia a dopiero później gdzie to jest


----------



## MAR_tm

wszystkie dobre - ciężko się zdecydować


----------



## Macieks

Ja typuje pierwszy


----------



## sonnenkind

Swietny pomysl!! Jak dla mnie dwojka pokazuje najwiecej tego co wartosciowe w Lublinie, ale ogolnie wybralbym 3. Choc w zasadzie najlepiej bazowac na opinii nie-Lubelakow, bo patrza bardziej obiektywnie. Chyba Pozdrawiam!


----------



## rafael

Moim zdaniem "3", bardzo mi on się podoba.


----------



## DuraAce

To bedzie jakis poll?


----------



## maciekwr

Poll będzie, ale później może jutro, bo dojdą jeszcze nowe banery. Wszystko musibyć dopracowane i przemyślane. nie na łapu capu  Cierpliwości.   Pozdrawiam.


----------



## hubertkm

Chyba jednak 2, chociaż ja bym inaczej dobrał zabytki. Dworzec bym sobie odpuścił  
Pierwszy, tak chwalony, mi się nie podoba, bo: 
1. jest, owszem, jednolity kolorystycznie, ale zarazem rpzez to dosć "jesienno-ponury", a tak bym miasta nie promował, żadnego.
2. bo w kilku ujęciach sa pokazane te same obiekty, wcale nie najważniejsze i nie najcenniejsze, a wygląda to w rezultacie tak, jakby byly tylko one. A przecież jest w Lublinie o wiele, wiele, wiele, wiele więcej ważnych zabytków.
Pozdr.


----------



## kaspric

maciekwr said:


> Poll będzie, ale później może jutro, bo dojdą jeszcze nowe banery. Wszystko musibyć dopracowane i przemyślane. nie na łapu capu


cóż za perfidia 

* a te jutrzejasze banerki z Wawą?


----------



## nikmin

jedyneczka, tylko zamiast jednej panoramki z wieżą trynitarska wstawiłbym zamek


----------



## kędziorek

heh kiedyś dawałem propozycje banerka lublina ale się on nie pojawił. może jest brzydki, ale nie zaszkodzi zapostować go znów:


----------



## kaspric

popatrz wyżej .. nie powiedziałbym, że ten baner jest brzydki


----------



## DuraAce

Nie jest to zły baner, ba jest dobry, ale maćkowe jednak lepsze . Moze wstawisz jakies inne fotki?


----------



## kędziorek

heh, nie wstawie innych fotek bo nie mam pliku fotoszopowego, ale jak mi sie bedzie chcialo to może inny zrobie jakiś heh, a tak wogole to moim zdaniem ten kozioł z winoroślą musi być  on jest taki... taki lubelski


----------



## maciekwr

proszę o skasowanie!


----------



## kotbehemot

OK, zakładam nowy wątek, zeby trafil fo jak najwiekszej ilosci osób. Po pierwsze, chcialbym, abyscie potwierdzili to, co mniej wiecej napisaliscie juz w wątkach o zonc-owych bannerach Tzn zapraszam do prostego głosowania

*Czy wolicie, zeby:

1) kazdy mógł wysłać swój banner do Jana

2) bannerek był wybierany w pollu, a poźniej wysyłany

*


Ja zdecydowanie opowiadam sie za drugą opcją. Do tej pory zrobilismy kilka polli i zdecydowanie dawały one lepsze rezultaty niż samowole zonca.

Procedura, którą ja proponuje wyglądałaby następująco.

1) Reprezentant danego miasta chce mieć banner, zakłada wątek np "zróbmy banner dla miasta xxxxxxxx", w tym wątku prezentuje swoje propozycje. A inni forumowicze dołączają oczywiscie swoje pomysły

2) Kiedy zbierze się 15 bannerków (albo mniej - ale np stwierdzicie ze juz wystarczy) tworzony jest drugi wątek z pollem i przez kilka dni możecie głosowac na najlepszy

3) Kiedy zostanie wybrany najlepsy banner któryś z moderatorów wysyła go Janowi. Podkreslam tutaj, ze rola modów ograniczyłaby się tylko do wysyłania wybranego przez *was* banneru, a nie robienia machlojek czy zachwiania demokracją jak niektórzy sądzą.


Oprócz głosowania zapraszam do wyrażania w tym wątków swoich opinii i *pomysłów*, nie twierdze,ze mój plan jest idealny, może wymyslicie lepszy


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Głosuję na opcję nr 2, choć wydaje mi się ze wystarczyłoby, gdyby osoba która zaprojektuje banner miała dość cywilnej odwagi by po prostu pokazać go na forum zanim prześle do Jana. I dopiero jeśli banner się bardzo nie spodoba lub zostanie uznany za kompromitujący, autor powinien przemyśleć czy przekazywanie go dalej ma sens. 

Fr. M


----------



## sky's_the_limit

opcja 2 choc bez koniecznosci uzbierania tych 15 wariantow 
jezeli ktos zaproponuje nawet jeden a jest dobrze zrobiony to niech bedzie opcja w pollu
tak/nie


----------



## Torney

Moja propozycja jest taka, aby baner miasta X był konsultowany z użytkownikami pochodzącymi z tego miasta / związanymi z nim. W wielu przypadkach pozwoli to na uniknięcie niepotrzebnych dyskusji na forum ogólnym. Jeśli zyskuje poparcie, to informowany o tym jest moderator, a baner wędruje do administracji. Jeśli pojawiają się inne propozycje od użytkowników z którymi prowadzone są konsultacje, to zakładamy poll i wszyscy wybierają najlepszy.
To właśnie mieszkańcy winni być przede wszystkim zadowoleni z tego, jak prezentuje się ich miasto, wszak oni znają je najlepiej. Nie wyobrażam sobie sytuacji w której pół Polski marudzi i narzeka na baner, który podoba się większości z danego miasta.


----------



## talkinghead

nonsens. ktos moze sie przeniesc na inne subforum i posylac banerki do Jana.

musielibysmy sie w pewien sposob "zorganizowac" i uznac ze obowiazuja nas zasady. teoretycznie czyms takim jest netykieta.

z drugiej strony co.. ktos posle baner poza konkursem i dajemy mu briga? 

Niby wystarczy ze modowie wysla prosbe do Jana ze beda dokonywac superakceptacji... Choc to da Janowi do myslenia jaki my tu mamy ".. burdel w archeo.."

pzdr


----------



## rcube

Sorry . Moj glos mial isc na trzecia pozycje  Ale forum sie wlecze i takie lagi i nie trafilem :/ Jeden glos na opcje numer pierwsza (moj) sie nie liczy  Mi to tak naprawde zwisa - opcja numer 3


----------



## kotbehemot

@ Frater M.M. - w sumie racja.. ale taki system panował do tej chwili (niepisana umowa ) i jak widac niektorzy nic sobie z tego nie robią.. moim zdaniem trzeba to w koncu jakos uzgodnic..

@ Sky's - w sumie masz racje

@ Torney - z jednej strony racja, ale z drugiej - kazdy banner jest podpisany "Poland" i promuje całą Polskę, a nie tylko miasto Poza tym tu moim zdaniem nie ma sprzecznosci, zwykle ten sam banner podoba się mieszkańcom miasta, co i Polski - po prostu ten najlepszy Tak przynajmniej było do tej pory.....


----------



## kotbehemot

@ talkinghead - 
1)selekcja jest prosta. Kazdy banner podpisany "Poland" jest od nas Tu nie chodzi przeciez o to, zeby zabronic czegos dla zabraniania tylko zeby bannery takie jak ten zonca o walącej się bydgoszczy nie kompromitowały Polski.
2) jesli zonc nie dostał briga za swoje wyczyny to chyba nikt za banner nie dostanie
3) superakceptacja modów - czyli wyobrażasz sobie tak, ze kazdy kto chce wysyła bannerek do Jana, a Jan kazdy z nich konsultuje z nami i my wybieramy? To juz chyba bardziej sensowne jest to co ja zaproponowałem - mniej zawracania głowy Janowi, poza tym Wy wybieracie, nie my.

pozdr


----------



## MIKI

Bardzo podoba mi się ta inicjatywa...Tak!


----------



## oki

nie wiem jak sie do tego ustosunkowac, ale wiem ze mozesz dostac za ta propzycje banna


----------



## 625

pomysl sympatyczny, ja bym zaproponowal wyszukiwarke nowych postow jak na www.aqua-soft.org - stamtad silnik mozna dostac jak sie ladnie poprosi. a kwestia przenosin - nie ma co pytac - jak ludzie sprawdza, to kazdy sam zadecyduje, sprawdzi w praniu. mysle, ze lepiej, zeby kazdy powiedzial czego potrzebuje i jezeli to zanjdzie, to sie przeniesie na pewno.


----------



## Petr

Ja z natury jestem sceptykiem, ale już od dawna uważam, że powinniśmy iść "na swoje".


----------



## Eldorado

stary, nikt w ciemno nie bedzie przenosil sie na inne forum  Widze duzo checi ale stanowczo za malo konkretow. w tej chwili jestem na NIE


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

kotbehemot said:


> Pasuje Wam taki układ?


Mi pasuje, choć uprościłbym go do takiej zasady:

* Każdy banner jest dozwolony pod warunkiem wcześniejszego pokazania go na forum oraz braku weta ze strony większości forumowiczów albo moderatora.

Fr. M


----------



## kuniokun

No coz w ostatecznosci moge to forum zrobic. Ze 3 dni roboty to bedzie, ale sie poswiece. Jak sie spodoba to sie ludzie przeniosa.
Modami moga byc te osoby co tutaj, ja nie musze miec zadnej wladzy


----------



## kaspric

kotbehemot said:


> Pasuje Wam taki układ?


moim zdaniem teraz powinna się odbyc 2 tura, w której wybralibyśmy, jakby to mogło wyglądać. Dalej jestem przeciwny konieczności zakładania polla - na tyle ufam modom <podlizówa >, że uważam, że dobrze ocenią, czy forumowiczom się podoba. Poll musiałby być założony dopiero, gdy byłyby zbyt rozbieżne zdania - i w moim przekonaniu, aby baner mógł być zamieszczony, powinna być większość przynajmnij 2/3 głosów! Bez urazy, ale większość banerów się podoba, ja przynajmniej jak narazie niezagłosowałbym chyba na 2 ... a jeśli baner nie podoba się np 40% osób, to chyba coś z nim jest nie tak...


----------



## ChrisPL

tez jestem za wlasnym forum. Problem w tym, ze w ten sposob rozstaniemy sie z duza "rodzina" jaka jest miedzynarodowe SkryScraperCity.


----------



## bb78

kuniokun said:


> Ogolnie projekt jest ambitny mam nadzieje, ze pomozecie


Nie wyglada to zle. Podoba mi sie, ze nie jest we flaszu. Jest czytelne i przejrzyste, a przynajmniej takie sprawia wrazenie 



> Mam pytanie czy nie chielibyscie przeniesc forum w to miejsce? Bo jak nie to po prostu nie bede sie meczyl nad forum bo nie ma sensu robic konkurencyjnego, ale jak tak to:
> - forum bedzie sie ladowalo w 1 sekunde nawet przy 0,5 mln postow, a jak sie rozrosnie to przeniose na lepszy serwer
> - nie bedzie usuwania starych watkow
> - BEDZIE WYSZUKIWARKA


Ja tak sobie mysle, ze zamiast forum na www, mozna postawic inna. Do tych kilkuset postow dziennie to jakis rzech systemu K6 200 na laczu 512kbit wystarczy az nadto. A wyszukiwarka to chyba nawet w outlook expressie jakas jest... Ja wolalbym to, niz jakies forum...


----------



## mateq

i co będziesz tam adminem??


----------



## Darek_W

Pomysł uważam za interesujący...


----------



## rcube

Twórz twórz  Dobrze ze ma byc stronka a nie tylko same forum. Prawdopodobnie z forum to bedzie tak ze na poczatku kupa luda z SSC sie tam zarejestruje  A potem... a potem tak czy siak beda dublowane watki z SSC , ludzie beda pisac tu i tam to samo, dzial OT sie nie rozrosnie, w ruch pojdzie crtl+c i ctrl+v, a potem zacznie powoli umierac. Ludzie powroca do starych korzeni.

Chyba ze forum bedzie nie o tym samym dokladnie co SSC to wtedy ma szane zaistniec na dluzej  Lub jesli SSC padnie lub bedzie mialo wieczne lagi  Wtedy by mozna bylo poprosic Jana o skopiowanie bazy FPW na Kuniokunkowe forum 
No i dodac nalezy ze gdyby bylo o tym samym dokladnie co SSC nowi forumowicze musieli by pochodzic niekoniecznie z SSC to wtedy tez jest szansa.


Ogolnie sprawa jest taka ze trudno jest pisac na dwoch forach jednoczesnie o tej samej tematyce chyba ze jedno z forow ogranicza sie do czytania newsow, wklejania i ogladania fot i nic poza tym  Pozniej trzeba wybrac. Dlatego radze na poczatek stworzyc forum jednak niby o tematyce wiezowcow ale wychodzacy znacznie poza ten temat i rozniace sie tematyka od SSC (FPW) (inne dzialy)


----------



## MIKI

mateq said:


> i co będziesz tam adminem??


Jan


----------



## schabzkoscia

Pomysl fajny, ale niestety rcube ma 100% racji, forum szybko wybuchnie i jeszcze szybciej sie wypali...
Ale sam wyglad i zapowiadana predkosc dzialania sa zachecajace  Tylko dlaczego zawsze na takich mapkach Bydgoszcz jest w zlym miejscu? Czy to pogoda, czy serwis internetowy, czy mapka w gazecie, zawsze zle


----------



## schabzkoscia

Mozecie sobie ustalic, a potem te ustalenia o kant dupy rozbic. Przeciez Jan nie da briga za banner ktory sam przyjal :/ Jedyna sankcja mogloby byc solidarne, forumowe obrazenie sie na jegomoscia :lol:
Tak samo nie sadze, zeby admin zgodzil sie na przyjmowanie bannerow z Polski tylko od polskich modow. To idiotyczne rozwiazanie, nieobecne gdziekolwiek indziej.
Ja jestem zwolennikiem kontynuowania dobrego obyczaju pokazywania bannera przeznaczonego do wysylki. Co nie zmienia faktu, ze moga byc osoby przeciwne takiemu postepowaniu. I one tez moga sobie wysylac bannery, a wy nie jestescie w stanie ich powstrzymac...


----------



## kafarek

napewno nie będę pisać tego samego na dwóch forach

Odpinamy FPW całość na Polisch  serwer i podpinamy koniokuna pod baner tak jak jest to tutaj na górze "Website" ,"Library News" i "Portals" itp


----------



## NorthPole

Raine said:


> nie
> za dużo w tym wszystkim biurokracji


Myślę, że sporą część tej biurokracji możnaby przerzucić na modów (po wypracowaniu pewnych powtarzalnych sposobów postępowania przez twórców propozycji banerów i zamieszczeniu ich w regulaminie naszego forum nie byłoby to takie uciążliwe).
Modowie zbieraliby propozycje i co jakiś czas urządzali polla. Twórcy propozycji w każdej chwili (do momentu otwarcia polla) mogliby dodać lub wycofać propozycję. Propozycje okupujące przez ostatnie 3 polle najniższe pozycje byłyby usuwane z puli propozycji przez modów itp. Pierwszy raz szedłby pewnie z oporami, ale potem to już byłaby rutyna. Poll trwałby 3-5 dni i zwycięzcę mod wysyłałby do Jana (chyba, że stalibyśmy się ofiarami wrogiego ataku typu "denial of quality" i wroga grupa przegłosowałaby ewiedntnego bohomaza, wówczas wkracza odważny mod i robi porządek  ).


----------



## Guest

schabzkoscia said:


> Jedyna sankcja mogloby byc solidarne, forumowe obrazenie sie na jegomoscia :lol:


To przecież już jest Ci którym nie podoba się strona wizualna banneru, sposób jego zamieszczenia czy też przedstawiane w nim treści obrażają się na twórcę banneru i opieprzaja go. Ci natomiast którzy banner popieraja biora twórcę w obronę i chwalą go. 



> Tak samo nie sadze, zeby admin zgodzil sie na przyjmowanie bannerow z Polski tylko od polskich modow. To idiotyczne rozwiazanie, nieobecne gdziekolwiek indziej.


Oczywiscie z eidiotyczne i nieobecne nigdize indizje ale grupce forumowiczów zachciało się anrzucać innym sowje poglądy.



> Ja jestem zwolennikiem kontynuowania dobrego obyczaju pokazywania bannera przeznaczonego do wysylki. Co nie zmienia faktu, ze moga byc osoby przeciwne takiemu postepowaniu. I one tez moga sobie wysylac bannery, a wy nie jestescie w stanie ich powstrzymac...


Dokładnie: jeżlei ktoś np zrobi kilka bannerów i nie moze sie zdecydowac, lub nie jest pewien jak zostanie on odebrany (zakładając ze mu an tym zależy) to robi poll. Natomiast jeśli ktoś nie chce pokazywac banneru to tego nie robi. Nie zapominajmy o czyms tkaim jak "wolnosć wyboru".


----------



## Zboro

Jestem za


----------



## Guest

kotbehemot said:


> Wątek już powoli umiera, wnoszę więc, ze wszyscy, którzy mieli sie wypowiedziec, się wypowiedzieli. Czas podjąć decyzję.
> 
> Każdy, kto będzie chciał zrobić banner dla swojego miasta musi skonsultować go jakoś z innymi forumowiczami. Moze zrobic pięc wersji, różni forumowicze mogą się skrzyknąć i zrobić 15 wersji, a może tez zrobić tylko jedną dopracowaną. Wtedy *zakłada poll* który może być albo tak/nie albo "wybierz banner który Ci sie najbardziej podoba" (wtedy wypadałoby zeby była tez odpowiedz, nie podoba mi się zaden!). jesli banner zostanie wybrany, zaakceptowany przez forum to którys z moderatorów wysle go do admina.
> Admin zaś nie będzie przyjmował bannerów od innych osób niż modowie.
> 
> 
> Pasuje Wam taki układ?


Nie pasuje. Co by sie Twoim zdaniem działo z bannerami które byłyby wetowane z powody niezgodności poglądów twórcy z poglądami głosujących? Stworyzłą by sie w ten sposób dyktatura większości gdzie każdy musiałby sie podporządkowac temu co chce większość.


----------



## kaspric

michal-skoczen said:


> Nie pasuje. Co by sie Twoim zdaniem działo z bannerami które byłyby wetowane z powody niezgodności poglądów twórcy z poglądami głosujących? Stworyzłą by sie w ten sposób dyktatura większości gdzie każdy musiałby sie podporządkowac temu co chce większość.


polski język ma na to ładne okreslenie - demokracja


----------



## kuniokun

Dobra, biore sie ostro do roboty - layout juz praktycznie skonczony.


----------



## sky's_the_limit

kotbehemot said:


> Wątek już powoli umiera, wnoszę więc, ze wszyscy, którzy mieli sie wypowiedziec, się wypowiedzieli. Czas podjąć decyzję.
> 
> Każdy, kto będzie chciał zrobić banner dla swojego miasta musi skonsultować go jakoś z innymi forumowiczami. Moze zrobic pięc wersji, różni forumowicze mogą się skrzyknąć i zrobić 15 wersji, a może tez zrobić tylko jedną dopracowaną. Wtedy *zakłada poll* który może być albo tak/nie albo "wybierz banner który Ci sie najbardziej podoba" (wtedy wypadałoby zeby była tez odpowiedz, nie podoba mi się zaden!). jesli banner zostanie wybrany, zaakceptowany przez forum to którys z moderatorów wysle go do admina.
> Admin zaś nie będzie przyjmował bannerów od innych osób niż modowie.
> 
> 
> Pasuje Wam taki układ?



tak 

z tym ze dodalbym ze poll powinien byc publiczny i osoby ktore glosuja ze nie podoba im sie zaden banner powinny podac dlaczego im sie nie podoba


----------



## Guest

kaspric said:


> polski język ma na to ładne okreslenie - demokracja


Aha to jak demokratycznie zagłosujemy ze kogoś trzeba zabić lub zrobić z kogos niewolnika to też będize w porządku twoim zdaniem??


----------



## kotbehemot

@ michal- skoczen - przesadzasz.. Tu chodzi tylko o to, zeby jak najmniejsza ilosc ludzi była niezadowolona z banneru. Kiedys było tak, ze jak sie pojawiał banner Polski to wszyscy się cieszyli, a ostatnio sie załamują, ze ktos nam robi wstyd


----------



## decapitated

forum bym nie ruszał. nie wchodze na ssc tylko dla fpw, wiec na ssc i tak bede wchodził. I watpie, żeby mi sie chciało na jeszcze jedno forum wchodzić. Przykład: jestem tez na SSP zarejestrowany, ale bardzo zadko tam zaglądam, nie mam czasu na dwa fora o tej samej tematyce. Głosuje wiec: nie. 
Ale sama stronka bardzo ciekawa


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Jesteśmy członkami największej na świecie wspólnoty internetowej poświęconej tej tematyce, poza tym jest to jedno z największych for na świecie. Nie mam zamiaru się stąd nigdzie przenosić
Wszystko inne uważam za super pomysł, kupę roboty z tym na pewno masz, trzymam kciuki


----------



## kędziorek

swietny pomysl! trzymam mocno kciuki ze wypali pzdr!


----------



## Guest

kotbehemot said:


> @ michal- skoczen - przesadzasz.. Tu chodzi tylko o to, zeby jak najmniejsza ilosc ludzi była niezadowolona z banneru. Kiedys było tak, ze jak sie pojawiał banner Polski to wszyscy się cieszyli, a ostatnio sie załamują, ze ktos nam robi wstyd


Akurat to co pisał kaspric ma ewidente przesłanie że jeżeli większoś ccoś postanowi to tak ma być i jednostka ma się zastosować. Tak więc *@kaspric*: wyobraź sobie taka sytuacje: forumowicze przegłosowali zebyś każdemu wpłacił na konot 1000zł, powinieneś to zrobić bo taką decyzje podjeliśmy demokratycznie.

*@kotbehemot:*
Z tymi bannerami to jedyne głosowanie jaki wg mnie powinno być to odnosżace się do strony wizualnej banneru. Nie mozemy robić czegoś takieog zeby większosc mogła zablokować banner z powodu jego treści merytorycznej. Jak zonc chce zrobić dwumiasto to niech robi. A jak komuś się to nie podoba (mi też sie ta idea średnio podoba szczerze mówiąc z powodu braku ciągłości zabudowy) to może siedziec cicho lub zrobić swój banner dla teog miasta (wątpię żeby zaraz po sobie pokazały sie dwa bannery odnośnie jednego miasta). Zwyczajnie kto pierwsyz ten lepszy. Najlepiej żeby sprawy toczyły sie możliwie jak najbardizej samodzilenie. Zgodnie z zasadą "jak najmniej państwa w państwie". A jak ktoś będzie chciał żeby forumowicze wyrazili opinie co do jego banneru to i tak zamieści poll z własnej woli.


----------



## Guest

sky's_the_limit said:


> z tym ze dodalbym ze poll powinien byc publiczny i osoby ktore glosuja ze nie podoba im sie zaden banner powinny podac dlaczego im sie nie podoba


To jest pewne rozwiązanie. Jezlei nie podoba się komuś ideoplogia banneru (np wybrane obiekty, opisy) to niech to napisze i taki głos nie będzie brany pod uwagę. Oceniajmy tlyko stronę graficzną banneru.


----------



## MAR_tm

widzę "elita bydgoska" wprowadzić chce anarchię :hahaha:

*michau-skoczen* - czekamy na kolejne parterowe domki z napisem POLSKA czcionką - 15stką na bannerze


----------



## Piczer

Przedstawiam kilka moich propozycji,
może dojdą kolejne...? 

1.










2.










3.










4.


----------



## grzaniec z galicji

W zasadzie to powinno wystarczyc zalozenie watku z pollem...ale bardziej sluzacemu zobaczeniu tego co koles chce wyslac, poll to taki dodatek..czy wiekszosc akceptuje jego "sztuke" czy tez nie zgadza sie z nia. Jednak nawet jesli wiekszosc bedzie na nie, to nie moze to byc jakas sankcja...zwyczajnie, "zdrowy" osobnik zaakceptuje proponowane zmiany i nie bedzie sie rzucal....
Moje zdanie jest takie:
jak cos chcesz wyslac, pokaz to wpierw na polskim forum...zaakceptuj pewne zmiany proponowane przez polskich forumowiczow...bo to jest taki papierek lakmusowy....jak Twoj baner widzi PL tak zapewne bedzie widziany w swiecie. 
np pal licho juz te zdjecia bydgoszczy (kiepsko sklejone i kiepsko dobrane, nieczytelne) ale ta czcionka?? wprost zapozyczona z reklamy na targowiskach: TANIE JAJA :|


----------



## talkinghead

90% watkow na forum zaczyna sie na "Bydgoszcz". Jakas hiperaktywnosc.. zamkneli wam wszystkie kina i dyskoteki?


----------



## Piczer

^^ Doba ma aż 24 godziny...


----------



## Eldorado

^^ problem w tym ze sa osoby ktore nie maja w sobie za grosz samokrytyki i ktore w d*** beda mialy opinie innych. Na takich osobnikow jedyny sposob to jasne, okreslone zasady :|


----------



## grzaniec z galicji

no i widzisz ^^
tutaj sie rozbija rzecz bardzije o modow...jak daleko chca posunac ta swoja opiniotworczosc...mogloby sie zdarzyc ze nigdy bysmy nie mieli polskich twarzyczek na bannerze (ktore to "zarazily" idea pare innych krajow) bo modowi sie nie spodobaly..a to juz by byla strata... ale modow mamy czterech, wiec smiem twierdzic ze oni lepiej zdecyduja czy jest ok czy nie jest ok, w koncu co 4 glowy to nie jedna, zreszta mozna wprowadzic cos takiego....
jak moderatorzy beda mieli watpliwosci co do banneru, lub tez z gory go nie zaakceptuja to wowczas moderator tworzy polla (troche zasmiecanie forum ale coz) i po glosowaniu ma sprawe jasna.
^^ W takim przypadku zadnego polla zwykly zjadacz wczesniej nie musialby robic, conajwyzej w jednym wydzielonym watku dac swoj pomysl na banner i juz.
A poll lezalby w gestii modeatora wowczas gdy mialby jakies watpliwosci co do "piekna" bannera. 
ZAZNACZYC, nalezy ze to skad jest banner (miasto) nie bedzie mialo zadnego znaczenia! Choc wiadomo ze moderatorzy chyba z tego sobie zdaja sprawe, natomiast uzytkownicy mniejszych miejscowosci mogliby sie czuc na starcie przegrani wiec,.... jest jasne zrob porzadny banner, a bedziesz mogł go pokazac !
Lepiej?


----------



## MAR_tm

ja natomiast nie mam wątpliwości - prędzej zaufałbym 4 starszym, kształcącym się / wykształconym modom niż jakiemuś 18-letniemu szczynowi [bez urazy]

poza tym wydaje mi się, że kilkuosobowe lobby bydgoskie głosujące nawet za najgorszym chłamem raczej nie przebije względnie obiektywnej opinii kilkudziesięciu osób z innych miast, nastawionych jeszcze bardziej "pozytywnie" do samego miasta "Bydzia" po szturmie antyreklamowym ekipy


----------



## MAR_tm

ja bym postawił na tradycjonalizm, bannery z bydgoskąj nowoczesną architeturą nikogo nie zachwycą, każde miasto bowiem ma te swoje biurowce, a zdaje mi się, że w jednym wątku z wycieczką po mieście są fajne zdjęcia starej części miasta ?


----------



## piter89

nie chce mi sie czytac calego watku, ale zgodze sie z kims z poczatku. Ze czemu czyjs bannerek ma odpasc, jesli ktos zrobi odrobine lepszy. 
Patrze tez z innej strony.
Rok temu (moze troche wiecej) byl bannerek ze Świdnicy, zapostowalem go do watku z bannerami, lecz przeszedl bez echa, chodz byla to ladna panorama centrum Świdnicy. Wstawilem go do watku glownego na scc i za troche wisial. 

Czyli chodzi mi o to ze mniejsze miejscowosci beda (chodzby przez liczbe forumowiczow z duzych miast) dyskrymionowane i taki bannerek z Ś-cy czy np. Konina bedzie mnial znikome szanse na przebicie sie ze skylinem Warszawy na ktory zaglosuje chodzby polowa forumowiczow z wawy.

Proponuje proste rozwiazanie (moze pojawilo sie wczesniej). Zalozyc watek, 'bannery' i tam wstawiac propozycje, jak jakis banner bedzie do d... to sie forumowicze poprostu wypowiedza na ten temat i jego tworca nie wysle go dalej.


----------



## kędziorek

przecież one sa za duze


----------



## Iron

Piczu w 4 czyli ostatnim lepiej przedstaw astorię od Gdańskiej.......skadrowałem dla Ciebie coś takiego...

Wersja dzienna:



Wersja nocna:



lepiej będzie wyglądać chyba od tej strony...spróbuj i wklej do tego wątku zobaczymy.....


----------



## Piczer

kędzior said:


> przecież one sa za duze


Ale masz problem
- zawsze można zmniejszyc...


----------



## Paskuda

Sorry, ale aby zrobić dobry banner nie wystarczy skleić kilka wykadrowanych zdjęć ... :runaway: 

Dobry banner można zrobić albo z jednej panoramy, albo umiejętnie sklejając kilka ujęć. Ale a takim wypadku naprawdę trzeba usiąść i popracować nad jakimiś przejściami ...


----------



## Iron

^^ a mnie się pocztówkowe podobają a ta ostatnia 4 propozycja Piczera jest naprawdę ok....... 
panoramki też są git ale nie mów że tylko panoramki mają być a jak pocztówki to konieczna jest mgiełka... baner nr 4 nawet bez przejść wygląda dobrze...jakby te budynki stały jeden przy drugim.....


----------



## Piczer

Dzięki Iron...

Oto co udało mi się zrobic - może byc? 









Jeżeli chodzi o połączenie między zdjęciami - celowo nie robiłem żadnych 'przejsc'
- tak po prostu mi się podoba, choc oczywiście to nie żaden problem.


----------



## kaspric

^^ była już o tym mowa 

Generalnie nei chodzi o konkurencję - możesz zrobić poll "tak lub nie".

@Kot: proponuję jednak zrobić tę 2gą turę. Są spore rozbieżności jak to do końca ma wyglądać.
Może poll z 2 opcjami?
1 - trzeba założyć polla <albo kilka bannerów z 1 miasta i wybieramy - należy również umieścić opcję "żaden", albo baner i opcja "tak" "nie">. W przypadku, jeśli baner się spodoba, modowie są tylko pośrednikami i automatycznie przesyłają banner Janowi. Jeśli się nie spodoba, modowie mogą go jednak dopuścić, jeśli uznają, że jest t po prostu dyskryminacja. Głosując na "nie" lub "żaden" należy podać powody. Poll jest publiczny.

2 - forumowicz może założyć poll, ale nie jest do tego zobligowany. Musi natomiast założyć wątek o bannerze, gdzie inni forumowicze przekażą swoje uwagi. Osobą decydującą o wysłaniu bannera Janowi jest mod <jeden>, który obiektywnie ocenia, czy banner się podoba. 

* uważam, że należy dopuścić możliwość bannerów - niespodzianek. W taki wypadku banner nie musiałby być pokazany, jednak o jego wysłaniu musiałoby zdecydować przynajmniej 3 modów. 

*poprosimy Jana, by nie przyjmował bannerów od polskich forumowiczów. Należy jednak założyć, że Jan nie sprawdzałby tego tak pieczołowicie - więc w przypadku, gdyby taki banner się pojawił, do modów należy ocena, czy forumowicz wysłał banner z niewiedzy <bo np jest nowy>, czy wiedział o wszystkim. Jeżeli tak - proponuję symboliczną  karę - tygodniowy brig.

____________

hmm?


----------



## zonc

zrobmy cos o ptasiej grypie... a watek niech bedzie, ale juz nawiazujacy do 660 urodzin


----------



## Guest

MAR_tm said:


> *michau-skoczen* - czekamy na kolejne parterowe domki z napisem POLSKA czcionką - 15stką na bannerze


A powiem Ci ze miałem ochotę zrobić banner z placami targowymi Krakowa. I to chciałem zrboć zdjecia najbardziej syfiastych bud. Ale to był raczej efekt chwilowej irytacji po czytaniu głupot ludzi wychwalajacych syfiaste place targowe w centrum Krakowa  Moze jakby całe forum wyśmiało te ich place to by poszli po rozum do głowy


----------



## schabzkoscia

MAR_tm said:


> ja natomiast nie mam wątpliwości - prędzej zaufałbym 4 starszym, kształcącym się / wykształconym modom niż jakiemuś 18-letniemu szczynowi [bez urazy]
> 
> poza tym wydaje mi się, że kilkuosobowe lobby bydgoskie głosujące nawet za najgorszym chłamem raczej nie przebije względnie obiektywnej opinii kilkudziesięciu osób z innych miast, nastawionych jeszcze bardziej "pozytywnie" do samego miasta "Bydzia" po szturmie antyreklamowym ekipy


Czemu tyle w Tobie jadu? 
BTW Napisze to przy okazji tego watku, ale to moje ogolne zdanie. Nie lubie wyciagania pewnych faktow przy takich okazjach. Co ma do calej sprawy wiek? Przeciez niektorzy "dorosli" na tym forum pisza i zachowuja sie jakby nie mieli skonczonej podstawowki :/

----

Kaspric, pomysl przez chwile, prosze. Czy naprawde widzisz szanse, ze Jan zgodzi sie nie przyjmowac bannerow od Polakow? Do tego na podstawie opinii polskiej spolecznosci na temat kontrowersyjnego banneru, ktory osobiscie zaakceptowal i umiescil?
W ogole tworzenie nowego systemu  z powodu jednego wybryku, przesada


----------



## Guest

MAR_tm said:


> ja natomiast nie mam wątpliwości - prędzej zaufałbym 4 starszym, kształcącym się / wykształconym modom niż jakiemuś 18-letniemu szczynowi [bez urazy]


A jakie to ma znaczenie?


----------



## MAR_tm

^^ mieć znaczenia nie powinno, ale siedzę na tym forum od paru lat i widzę jasno, że niektóre młodsze osoby tutaj nie mają za grosz samokrytyki, jakiegoś takiego ogólniejszego, obiektywniejszego spojrzenia i przez to rozwijają się takie jałowe dyskusje jak te; btw nie miałem zamiaru wdawać się w nią, ale poprostu nie wytrzymałem

*schabzkascia* - tak, są ludzie dorośli, z którymi nie warto zaczynać wymiany zdań, ale nawiązując do obaw *grzańca z galicji* chciałem zauważyć, ze modów mamy na poziomie, i o ich decyzje raczej bym się nie bał, a o to się chyba rozchodzi

i żeby było jasne - nie mam nic do Bydgoszczy, ale czasami "co za dużo to nie zdrowo", przynajmniej nie w takiej formie jak to ma ostatnimi czasy


----------



## decapitated

Coś mi sie wydaje, ze baner z nowoczesna architektura to murowana porażka... nieciekawe i tyle


----------



## JaCeK !

a może tak banner z motywem łabędzi i podpis "dwumiasto razem w walce z ptasią grypą" 

Ale szczerze mówiąc to na 660-lecie proponowalbym podzielic banner na 2 częsci- ale umięjetnie polączone. Po jednej stronie flaga miasta z herbem po drugiej najstarsza panorama miasta z 1656 roku. Plus jakis podpis zeby bylo wiadomo o co chodzi. Czyli po prostu neutralna historia zamiast podniecania się kazdą szklaną scianą w miescie.


----------



## Piczer

JaCeK ! said:


> Ale szczerze mówiąc to na 660-lecie proponowalbym podzielic banner na 2 częsci- ale umięjetnie polączone. Po jednej stronie flaga miasta z herbem po drugiej najstarsza panorama miasta z 1656 roku. Plus jakis podpis zeby bylo wiadomo o co chodzi. Czyli po prostu neutralna historia zamiast podniecania się kazdą szklaną scianą w miescie.


No to Jacek - do roboty... !!!


A ja jeszcze dołącze taki obrazek 
(co prawda klimat jesienny, no ale...)


----------



## grzaniec z galicji

ale dlaczego zakladacie ze 50% bannerow z poza wawy bedzie kiepskich?
ja naprawde bym widzial nawet i kolejny banner w bydgoszczy tylko niech bedzie dobrze zrobiony! 
MAR_tm ja nie mam obaw co do modow  i wiem ze jesli jeden osobnik nawet z konina czy torunia chcialby cos podrzucic to dlaczego mu tego zabraniac? Modowie na pewno sie zgodza jesli bedzie on prezentowal przyzwoity poziom. Przeciez nie w tym rzecz zeby kogos ograniczac ale bardziej w tym aby pilnowac jakosci co nie zawsze idzie w parze z iloscia ....
czego mamy niedawny przyklad, nawal bannerow z bydgoszczy ale jeden od drugiego nie lepszy. I co wazne, bydgoszcz ma calkiem mocna pozycje na FPW a jeden osobnik tak naprawde robi jej kolo dupy myslac ze jest ok, w innym watku ktos z bydgoszczy wystawil kilka propozycji tegoz miasta i bija one na glowe te poprzednie, a to oznacza ze nie przemysleli tego w swoim gronie tylko wyrwal sie jeden myslac sobie niewiadomo co. 
Zreszta czy rzeczywiscie jest taka dominacja bannerow z Wawy (tyczy sie to tych obaw forumowiczow z mnijeszych mniejscowosci?) bo mi sie wydaje ze jest na odwrot.


----------



## grzesiekko

Chwile, chciałbym zauważyć, że TO forum też jest tylko częścią pewnej strony (www.skyscrapercity.info) i nie wiem jak sobie wyobrażasz przejęcie części cudzego serwisu (budowanego przez lata m.in. właśnie przez to forum)...


----------



## Iron

JaCeK ! said:


> a może tak banner z motywem łabędzi i podpis "dwumiasto razem w walce z ptasią grypą"



:rofl: :rofl: to Ci się udało.......

PS. Piczu lepiej jest...mi się podoba.....a i panoramka ostatnia jest fajna tylko trzeba poczekać na słoneczny dzień i wtedy zrobić taką fotkę....na tej straszna szaruga jest.....


----------



## kuniokun

Nie chce przejmowac zadnej czesci tego serwisu!

Dalem tylko propozycje, ze jakby kogos denerwowalo wolno chodzace forum (z ktorego coraz czesciej nie da sie w ogole korzystac) to bedzie alternatywa w postaci forum strony, ktora wlasnie tworze.

Ludzie nie sa integralna czescia tego seriwsu


----------



## sky's_the_limit

slaba typografia


----------



## Tommy

Opcja numer 2. Ostatnio pojawiło sie kilka polskich bannerów, które odstraszały od naszego kraju.


----------



## behemot

A moze tak krotka przerwa z ta Bydgoszcza??
Zaczyna sie nam tu robic Monopoly...
poza tym banery slabe i za duze.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Ostatni z pierwszego postu jest beznadziejny, ten także:
http://images3.fotosik.pl/34/9ej816sdbyg0weof.jpg
Poza tym zapomniałeś, że banery muszą mieć konkretny rozmiar (709X79pix), jak rozciągniesz te obrazki do tych proporcji to wyjdzie jedno wielkie gówno.
-Niestety, ale musisz się zabrać do tego od nowa i to radzę z 3 pierwszymi propozycjami, bo reszta to kicha.
Poza tym zgadzam się z behemotem - NYC czy Londyn nie jest tak często na banerze jak Bydgoszcz (pomijam to, że jak już jest, to baner jest świetny) robicie wiochę tym wciskaniem Bydgoszczy na baner co miesiąc, wyluzujcie.


----------



## Piczer

Wobec nachalnych uwag odnośnie wymiarów i nie tylko stwierdzam
-> potraktujcie to jako propozycje do propozycji na banery... 
I już... 

A jeżeli chcecie by nie było aż tyle wątków Bydgoszczy na forum to...
sami ku... weźcie się do roboty... 
No...


----------



## The Real Sputnik

jeżeli chodzi o ilość wątków o Bydgoszczy to wystarczy ,że Kot i PB wezmą się do roboty


----------



## Bakos

Bez urazy, ale bardzo słabe - zle posklejane fotki.


----------



## smuthny

Moze troche OT ale nie wiem gdzie to napisac.... wchodze dzisiaj od niechcenia na forum zobaczyc co tam ciekawego dzisiaj napisaliscie.... i widze baner z Polski ktorego nie musze sie wstydzić!!!!!! BRAWO DLA AUTORA!!!!! ... o to tylko chodzi... nie tam o debaty, glosaowania czy poll'e.... tylko o ODROBINE DOBREGO SMAKU I ZMYSŁU ESTETYCZNEGO.... dziekuje za uwagę i jeszcze raz gratuluje i dziekuje autorowi za miłe zaskoczenie.


----------



## kaspric

bravo Rafael!!


----------



## JaCeK !

A ja najpierw dostrzeglem nowy baner, spojrzalem od prawej strony i nie wiedząc skąd jest uznalem ze jest fantastyczny :cheers: . Szybko przekierowalem wzrok na lewo żeby sprawdzic skąd te cudo i... wszystko jasne   
Gratulacje !


----------



## khay

Śliczny ten dzisiejszy banner... aż uwierzyć nie mogłem, że to Polska


----------



## NorthPole

JaCeK, to samo ze mną 
Lukrowate fiolety i granaty świetnie pasują do banerka.
Przejścia pomiędzy kadrami świetnie wykonane (zonk, to ma właśnie tak wyglądać!), a połączenie ostatnich dwóch kadrów to już prawdziwy majstersztyk


----------



## rafael

Miło mi, że się spodobał. 
Mimo to, gdybym robił go dzisiaj, na pewno poprawiłbym kilka rzeczy (dla przypomnienia baner był wykonany ok. 5 miesięcy temu).










Dla osób nieznających Poznania, od lewej:

Ratusz, Stary Browar, Delta, PGK, Terminal Ławica, Targi, PFC, Kupiec Poznański


----------



## kafarek

ja sobie zrobiłem parę wizytówek w wersji 1.0 .
Spotyka sie czasem kierowników budów lub osoby które "coś wiedzą". tak to jest jak się włuczy wokół budów z aparatem lub wchodzi tam gdzie nie trzeba.
Najbardziej mnie wkurzało zostawianie namiarów na słowo.









wizytówka jest oprawiona specjalną folią chroniącą przed zniszczeniem,podarciem itp
z tyłu zawsze można zostawić np nr tel.

Mam jeszcze chęć zrobienia ulotek informacyjno-propagandowych dotyczących złych rzeczy jakie dzieja sie w naszym mieście.
I jak to mówi rcube zrzucimy z pałacu kultury jak za czasów wojny :nocrook: tak aby przysypało KDT


----------



## zonc

^^

glupie by to nie bylo... zrzucic i uciec... nikt by sie nie zorientowal!!  A jazda... na pewno w gazetach by bylo... 

Powtarzam... zmuscie ekipy kandydujace do ukazania swojej wizji WAWY


----------



## DuraAce

kafarek o ile mi wiadomo mamy lotniarzy na forum, wiec......


----------



## markus1234

zonc said:


> Pytanie czysto teoretyczne... kto kypił by srebrny\czarny\szary ołóweczek z gumeczka z logo naszego forum za cenę 50 groszy...
> 
> 
> Kto i ile!?!
> 
> Tylko sie nie smiac  Pytanie calkiem serio... i nie męczcie o dlugopisy.


ja bym kupil "gumeczke" z logo naszego forum


----------



## rcube

Zonc ale zdzierasz za te dlugopisy  Powinienes stalym klientom (czyli forumowiczom) ZA DARMO jak prywatna firma kapitalistyczna rozeslac te dlugopisy poczta


----------



## Filo

No wlasnie to juz rok...

:cheers: za wszytkich ktorych znam i tych ktorych jeszcze nie

Ps to nie zart


----------



## decapitated

A to krócej ode mnie

Ale masz wiecej postów


----------



## Tomaso

Ja równiez gratuluję, choć na forum jestem dopiero 0.5 roku. :cheers:


----------



## Petr

Gratulacje! :cheers:
Mi również po roku na forum, zdaje się, przyszedł do głowy taki oryginalny pomysł, żeby się pochwalić.


----------



## maciekwr

Jak piorun z nieba, z powodów rodzinno-osobistych jestem zmuszony wyjechać z naszego Pięknego Kraju. Wszystkim dziękuję, miło było. Może czasami będę tu zaglądał, może kiedyś wróce (daj Boże). Wszystkiego dobrego życzę.

Trzymajcie się maniacy 

Proszę moderatorów o usunięcie mojego profilu.


----------



## talkinghead

Szkoda. Powodzenia


----------



## baks22

Sie ma ziomek, zapodaj czasami jakieś zdjecia z tamtąd gdzie się wybierasz Trzymana


----------



## rcube

Prosze moderatorow o zachowanie Twojego profilu 

Wszyscy/wiekszosc wraca na forum  Wrocisz i Ty  Nie warto kasowac  Zapamietaj password do konta  Jak juz wszystko bedzie ok i bedziesz mial wolny czas plus net pod reka odwiedz ssc


----------



## Raine

^^Po pół roku nieużywany nick automatycznie jest usuwany.

Udanej podróży.


----------



## DuraAce

Od ssc nie uciekniesz , sam teraz cholera zamiast sie do matury uczyc jakies pierdoly pisze .


----------



## maciekwr

dzięki za miłe słowa, szkoda tylko, że swojego banner lubelskiego nie doczekałem się...


----------



## wooky

przecież zagramanicą też maja internet ???


----------



## emti

szkoda


----------



## MAR_tm

dokąd ? może san francisco ? czekam wkażdym razie na jakieś fotki w razie zinternetowania


----------



## Assurbanipal

Hej, Maciekwr, ja spamuje SSC z Leeds, wiec Ty na pewno moglbys pisac posty ze swojego nowego miejsca zamieszkania! Jesli jedziesz na Zachod to tym latwiej, tu internet jest taniutki i kosztuje dwie, moze trzy godziny pracy (miesiac stalego podlaczenia). Pozdrawiam, zycze powodzenia w nowym miejscu!


----------



## Darek_W

maciekwr said:


> Jak piorun z nieba, z powodów rodzinno-osobistych jestem zmuszony wyjechać z naszego Pięknego Kraju. Wszystkim dziękuję, miło było. Może czasami będę tu zaglądał, może kiedyś wróce (daj Boże). Wszystkiego dobrego życzę.
> 
> Trzymajcie się maniacy
> 
> Proszę moderatorów o usunięcie mojego profilu.


Wyjeżdzasz na Saharę i będziesz prowadził koczownicze życie?  Przeciez internet jest nawet tam dostępny


----------



## hubertkm

Zaglądaj stamtąd, gdzie będziesz! Szkoda, że się lubelska załoga zmniejsza o bardzo aktywną osobę... 
Powody rodzinno-osobiste - dobrze, że nie polityczne 
Pozdrowienia i trzymaj się!


----------



## Tomaso

Nie znikaj na zawsze, po prostu wejdź co jakiś czas! 
Chyba nie jedziesz na Antarktydę?


----------



## behemot

Tomaso said:


> Nie znikaj na zawsze, po prostu wejdź co jakiś czas!
> Chyba nie jedziesz na Antarktydę?


Wiesz. Ja z Antarktyda przez GG nawijam  Siedzac w Reykjaviku w dodatku.

Da sie....


----------



## maciekwr

na koniec świata anioły wezwały mnie...

w czwartek wyjazd ;(


----------



## kotbehemot

mam nadzieję, ze do czwartku doczekasz się Twojego bannera - a jeśli nie - wiedz, ze na pewno będzie Zastanów sie jeszcze z tym profilem - a nuż będziesz chciał zaglądnąć czasem na forum

pozdr


----------



## Misiek

maciekwr said:


> na koniec świata anioły wezwały mnie...
> 
> w czwartek wyjazd ;(



Miasto Aniołów wzywa ??

Żegnaj Macieju!  :sleepy:


----------



## myszoman

Najwyraźniej nasz kolega jedzie szukać źródeł amazonki bądź na syberie, bądź do obozu pracy przymusowej w korei północnej. 
Mistrzu wróć i odezwij się kiedyś 
Pa Pa :wave: 
Szkoda tylko że nie udało się uskutecznic przed wyjzadem spotkania forumowego w Lublinie :drunk: 
Pozdrowienia!!


----------



## Krzychu

maciekwr said:


> Tam ciężko będzie z internetem no i z moim czasem


Na pierwszą myśl przchodzą mi skojarzenia: Korea Płn., Kuba, Mongolia   Bo gdzie może byc ciężej z internetem jak nie u nas i w związku z tym nie zdajduję takiego kraju do którego Polacy by chętnie wyjeżdżali. Co za tajemniczy jesteś... Powodzenia na emigracji! Zapomniałeś o nostalgii więc zajrzysz tu na forum szybciej niz myślisz na 99,99%


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

maciekwr said:


> A wyjeżdżam nie do LA, nie do Stanów. Nie moge narazie powiedzieć gdzie. Nie chce o tym pisać. Tam ciężko będzie z interetem


Wiedziałem! Burkina Faso! No cóż, trzymaj się

A ja także wyjeżdżam
na 3 dni do Nowego Sącza
i proszę moderatorów o niekasowanie mojego konta


----------



## AMS guy

maciekwr said:


> nie chcę się zabić - co za pomysł?! A wyjeżdżam nie do LA, nie do Stanów. Nie moge narazie powiedzieć gdzie. Nie chce o tym pisać. Tam ciężko będzie z interetem no i z moim czasem... Dzięki Wam. Kiedyś może jeszcze tu zajrzę.
> Trzymajcie się.


:runaway:

Maciek, jedziesz sprzatać plebanie w Lourdes? Skoro anioly wzywaja...
Jakas mała panszczyzna? :runaway:


----------



## Guest

Delfin coś wie


----------



## AGC

robimy poll'a pt.: "gdzie wyjezdza maciekwr?"


----------



## AMS guy

^^ Zrobmy! Ale ja wam mowie, ze to bedzie jakas misja.


----------



## hif

a Afryce, wśród ziemianek i zebr.  tam z netem ciężko..


----------



## Rafis

maciekwr nie łam sie PIS nie bedzie wiecznie przy władzy 
niedługo bedziesz mógł wrócic...


----------



## subs

maciekwr said:


> Nie moge narazie powiedzieć gdzie. Nie chce o tym pisać. Tam ciężko będzie z interetem no i z moim czasem... Dzięki Wam. Kiedyś może jeszcze tu zajrzę.


hmm... tajemnicze to wszystko, do wojska cię powołali czy co?  teraz będą krążyły pewnie różne teorie


----------



## Koniaczeq

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Wiedziałem! Burkina Faso! No cóż, trzymaj się
> 
> A ja także wyjeżdżam
> na 3 dni do Nowego Sącza
> i proszę moderatorów o niekasowanie mojego konta


Będziemy z Sojuzem za Tobą tesknić  :lovethem: 
Wracaj szybko ! :laugh:


----------



## AMS guy

^^ Koniaq, zawsze wiedzialem, ze wasza kombinacja astroligoczna: Panna, Byk i Skorpion, wróży pozorumienie doskonale - niemalze tak doskonale, jak Swieta Trojca.


----------



## decapitated

Na gościa komprnik wszedł i kompa mu zabrał, ot cala tajemnica

A tak wogóle, to szkoda, ze nas opuszczasz


----------



## Koniaczeq

AMS guy said:


> ^^ Koniaq, zawsze wiedzialem, ze wasza kombinacja astroligoczna: Panna, Byk i Skorpion, wróży pozorumienie doskonale - niemalze tak doskonale, jak Swieta Trojca.


a coz to za kombinacja ? I kto jest panna ?


----------



## hermit

jak to kto? Mikael!!
@AMS
jak niby? Skorpion będzie zarabiał (odłóżmy na bok spekulacje w jaki sposób), Byk inwestował, a Panna prowadziła ksiegowość.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

jak na ironię panną w tym towarzystwie jest jedyny prawdziwy mężczyzna


----------



## hermit

^^ :lol:


----------



## Koniaczeq

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> jak na ironię panną w tym towarzystwie jest jedyny prawdziwy mężczyzna


:laugh: , sugerujesz ze jestesmy z sojuzem dmuchani (w sensie nie z krwi i kosci  ) ?

Mikael czyli zachowales jescze wianek. Nie zalamuj sie. Kazda potwora znajdzie ...


----------



## maciekwr

o jak miło, ile wpisów  pisze juz ostatni raz w tym miejscu - w moim kochanym Lublinie. Nie kasujcie profilu  Jak tyle będę miał dostęp i się wszystko ustabilizuje to napisze. Pozdrawiam wszyskich. Szczególne pozdrowinia dla ekipy lubelskiej  Zrobiło sie z lekka patetycznie :/  TRZYMAJTA SIĘ!!!


----------



## hermit

nie. Mikael miał mnie na myśli :cheer:


----------



## hermit

hmm, mam teraz ochotę "wulkany" zmienić na "gejzery" ale niech zostanie już tak, jak jest.
@AMS
oczywiście boski Jimi

hm, teraz mi do głowy przyszła jedna rzecz, której onegdaj nie podjąłęś - gdzieś się spotkałem, że mężczyznę bardziej określa księżyc - akurat Twój mógłby wiele wyjasnić.


----------



## oki

tez zegnam, 
nie bedzie mnie tydzien na forum, musze wyjechac. nie kasujcie mojego frofilu, bo wroce i bede tu jeszcze zagladal.
Maciekwr, nie zegnaj sie, zrob sobie przerwe na jakis okres skoro masz problemy, jesli lubiles forum to tu wrocisz, a bez internetu dzisiaj sie prawie zyc nie da, wiec znajdziesz pewnie tez w usa mozliwosc wejscia na forum.


----------



## AMS guy

hermit said:


> zacytuję mojego polonistę: "Uproszczenie pod maską pogłębienia przy wyraźnych symptomach niezrozumienia i *braku orientacji...*"


Hm.... rozne rzeczy przychodza mi teraz do glowy. :| 


> chodzi mi o to, o co Tobie chodzio, gdy tworzyłeś konfgurację dla Koniaqa.


Panna kretaczka. 


> hm, teraz mi do głowy przyszła jedna rzecz, której onegdaj nie podjąłęś - gdzieś się spotkałem, że mężczyznę bardziej określa księżyc - akurat Twój mógłby wiele wyjasnić.


Tutaj mozesz miec, o zgrozo, racje.


> mam teraz ochotę "wulkany" zmienić na "gejzery"


Jak mam ten piekny tekst zdefiniowac? Podyktowala go blyskotliwosc i elokwencja Lwa, czy zlosliwosc Panny? 


oki said:


> Maciekwr, nie zegnaj sie, zrob sobie przerwe na jakis okres skoro masz problemy, jesli lubiles forum to tu wrocisz, a bez internetu dzisiaj sie prawie zyc nie da, wiec znajdziesz pewnie tez w usa mozliwosc wejscia na forum.


Ale Maciek jedzie w cholere, a tam naprawde nie ma internetu.


----------



## Koniaczeq

Widzisz maciek !!! przez Ciebie Sojuz tez odchodzi !  Gdyby nie ty to by nie wpadł na taki głupi pomysł  !!


----------



## AMS guy

^^ Pojebalo ich chyba. :sleepy:


----------



## hermit

> Panna kretaczka.


Sprzątaczka.  Kobieta pracująca, która żadnej pracy się nie boi. (nota bene boska Irenka to też Panna).


> Tutaj mozesz miec, o zgrozo, racje.


a dlaczegóż to "o zgrozo"? 


> Podyktowala go blyskotliwosc i elokwencja Lwa, czy zlosliwosc Panny?


nawiązując do powyższego - może niefrasobliwość Postrzelonego? 
stawiam na Pannę. ASC to tylko percepcja w otoczeniu.


----------



## subs

niezła jazda się zrobiła z tego "Żegnam"


----------



## AMS guy

subs said:


> niezła jazda się zrobiła z tego "Żegnam"


*Niezła ciotodrama.*
:sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy:


----------



## NorthPole

subs said:


> niezła jazda się zrobiła z tego "Żegnam"


Możnaby pomyśleć, że to forum parafialne :lol:


----------



## zonc

Leshchoo said:


> Od ssc nie uciekniesz , sam teraz cholera zamiast sie do matury uczyc jakies pierdoly pisze .



 LOL ... skad to znam ?? 


AMS... zakochales sie w tej ikonce?? MAM JEJ DOSC 


Panie MAciekwr ... wrócisz  Nie ma co żegnać...


----------



## AMS guy

zonc said:


> AMS... zakochales sie w tej ikonce?? MAM JEJ DOSC


No wiesz? Przeciez jest swietna. :sleepy:


----------



## AMS guy

Drodzy moderatorzy. Niechcacy zablokowalem temat "Zdjecia panow... ", kiedy wrzucilem tam ponad 500 ikonek: :sleepy: 
Czy da sie go odblokowac? Czy dostane za to bana? :sleepy:

Tak mi wstyd! To moze ja sie tez pozegnam z tym forum. :sleepy: Lepiej odejsc, niz spalic sie ze wstydu. :runaway:


----------



## kaspric

oj już się tak nie chwal


----------



## AMS guy

Nie chwale sie wcale! Chcialem tam przed chwila dalej postowac, ale sie nie da nawet dorzucic nowego postu. Jutro rano jak sie wszystkie forumowe ciotki obudza i beda sobie chlopow chcialy poogladac, to mnie zakrzycza, ze im temat rozpieprzylem. Bedzie znowu o teorii spisku, o dyskryminacji, beda sie zegnac, odchodzic, piszczec, lamentowac. 
Ja sie boje co to bedzie!!!! :runaway: 
I co teraz robic?


----------



## kaspric

przyznaj się, jesteś najabrdziej konserwatywnym forumowiczem 
taka utajona konserwa 
obronimy


----------



## AMS guy

Jestem straszna konserwa, ale... raczej tylko na twarzy - dobrze zakonserwowany. :sleepy: 
Ide spac.


----------



## miglanc

Czy to nie wymowne ze ten watek zakonczyl sie taka ikonka? :sleepy: Jest tyle innych ikonek :sleepy:

Skandal obyczajowy by sie stala gdybys zrobil to ikonka: :tongue4:


----------



## rcube

^^

Kurcze 


Ja tam dalem te emotki, tzn quote Twojego posta ale jescze dzialalo, a teraz faktycznie nie dziala   Moj kochany watek............ odchodze !!


----------



## rcube

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=329404&page=34&pp=20

35 strona nie dziala, wczesniejsze dzialaja  Hm.... Error, fatal error. Spisek, zablkowali 35 strone, ale mam pomysl  trzeba robic quote z 34 strony jakiejs wypowiedzi az sie otworzy 36 strona


----------



## rcube

Mozna nabijac z 34 strony, nabijam test test test.... zeby otworzyc nowa strone i moze bedzie ok...... 35 strona - czarna dziura


----------



## Tuzin

Ale wy wszyscy jestescie wysrani.


----------



## kuniokun

Cudak, chociaz sie nie wylogowywuj, ale dalej udzielaj w miare mozliwosci. Czesto masz dobre newsy i celne spostrzezenia. Bylaby to duza starta


----------



## paku

Szkoda dobrego moderatora . Przynajmniej nie odchodź z forum...


----------



## marpa

*Panie Prezesie, tak się nie robi...*

A poważnie, to mogę zrozumieć Twoje rozgoryczenie, ale mam nadzieję, że jeszcze ochłoniesz i nie opuścisz nas definitywnie. Tak sobie myślę, iż każdy z nas ma jakiś wkład tzn. raz większy, raz mniejszy, raz lepszy, raz gorszy. Wiadomo, są ludzie i ludziska, ale żeby zaraz wylogowywać się na dobre... hno: 

Pozdrawiam, Marcin


----------



## delfin_pl

...odchodzę z forum.

za duzo czasu tu poswiecalem,mam dosc pyskowki i braku poszanowania czlowieka, za duzo razy bylo mi przykro czytajac obrzydliwe posty z tej ultra prawej strony, zycze wszystkim szczescia, 3majcie sie!!!


----------



## hif

nie dziwię sie że ma dość modowania..ile można bawić się w kotka i myszkę z osobami które notorycznie i w moim odczuciu specjalnie zakładają konfliktogenne wątki..jak jakaś banda przedszkolaków. Dodatkowo te ostatnie wygłupy ze zmianami ników.. :bash: 

Szkoda tylko, że odchodzisz w ogóle z forum nasz Modzie..


----------



## paku

Ludzie, poje....ło was??? Przecież to jakaś paranoja... :sleepy:


----------



## Jacek

Ja jestem z prawej strony a nie mam nic przeciwko tobie. Nawet wiecej jestes jedna z osob, ktora najbardziej cenie na forum bo od lat swietnie promujesz Trojmiasto i Polske na forach miedzynarodowych (nawet czytam religijnie twoje "update" jako Delfinas - sam wiesz gdzie) 

Wiec z prawej strony mowie zebys nie odchodzil absolutnie. Kompletnie mnie nie interesuja kogos osobiste preferencje, dla mnie wazne jest jak dzialasz na forum. Wedlug mnie swietnie.


----------



## sojuz

Delfin uspokój się


----------



## smolak

Powiesz może czemu podejmujesz taką o to decyzję?? 
Boisz się dyskutować z ludźmi mającymi inne niż ty zdanie i wyznającymi inne wartości??
Mi to jakoś nie przeszkadza że jesteś z ultra lewej strony widać twoja tolerancja jest bardzo płytka...


----------



## god

Nie powinno byc watkow religijnych i o pedalach to wtedy ludzie na forum mniej by sie klucili i byla by lepsza atmosfera.


----------



## sojuz

god said:


> Nie powinno byc watkow religijnych i o pedalach to wtedy ludzie na forum mniej by sie klucili i byla by lepsza atmosfera.


kłÓcili skarbie


----------



## oralB

Ej, nie róbcie scen - jeszcze trochę, to wszyscy sobie pozakładamy takie wątki a ostatni zgasi światło. Przykre jest szczególnie to, że deklarują opuszczenie tego forum ludzie, którzy naprawde dużo wnoszą w jego istnienie - jeszcze kilka innych osób odejdzie, to i ja chyba przestanę wierzyć w sens udzielania sie tutaj


----------



## delfin_pl

smolak said:


> Powiesz może czemu podejmujesz taką o to decyzję??
> Boisz się dyskutować z ludźmi mającymi inne niż ty zdanie i wyznającymi inne wartości??
> Mi to jakoś nie przeszkadza że jesteś z ultra lewej strony widać twoja tolerancja jest bardzo płytka...


smolaku mam dosc porownywania mnie z zoofilem pedofilem nekrofilem itd przez min Twoja osobe, poza tym zrobila sie totalna pyskowka, banuje sie Tomaso, ktory akurat duzo nie zawinil na tym forum a presidentne swoja nienawisc tutaj sieje otwarcie, double standard?


----------



## sojuz

masowa histeria zapanowała na forum; delfin nie przeginaj


----------



## delfin_pl

sojuz said:


> masowa histeria zapanowała na forum; delfin nie przeginaj


sojuz odchodze i mowie powaznie, forum to zabralo mi dwa lata zycia - musze z tym skonczyc a teraz ku temu sa najlepsze powody


----------



## sky's_the_limit

ja zaczynam zalowac ze istnieje podforum "po godzinach" bo to jest w wiekszoasci forum o pierdolach, pierdolach ktore tylko dziela forumowiczow ktorych jak sie wydaje jednoczylo zainteresowanie takimi tematami jak architektura, inwestycje etc.


----------



## sojuz

delfin_pl said:


> sojuz odchodze i mowie powaznie, forum to zabralo mi dwa lata zycia - musze z tym skonczyc a teraz sa ku temu sa najlepsze powody


przestań bo się zezłoszczę


----------



## tvnmaniak

No Cuuuudaaakkkk! 

Jestes jedną ze wspaniałych osob, ktore poznalem dzieki ssc. Nie wyobrazam sobie zadnego warszawskiego spotkania forumowego bez Ciebie!! :no: 

Nie opuszczaj nas


----------



## adikk

delfin, daj spokoj. Pokaz, ze jestes ponad to i nie pozwol , aby Ci przez ktorych chcesz odejsc wygrali. Badz dla nich sola w oku, ale nie daj sie


----------



## delfin_pl

Dotyczyl mojego odejscia z forum, widze ze sluszna decyzje podjalem, modowie dajcie sobie troche na luz bo zostaniecie tu sami.


----------



## Kubster

Delfin - nie siej eskapizmu


----------



## wonsbelfer

Ot i przykrość.....
Rozumiem, że cholera człeka wziąć może, kiedy kubły pomyj na łeb wylewają. Rozumiem nawet ucieczkę w rezygnację z funkcji, ale odejścia z forum nie rozumiem i uważam za przejaw uzasadnionego rozgoryczenia wynikającego z odczuwania przez Cudaka niewdzięczności forumowiczów wobec niego.
Nawiązując do tego, co pisałem w wątku poświęconym wyrzuceniu Tomaso - na forum będziemy mieli gruntowne przemeblowanie. Nie wiem czy mi się to podoba.... właściwie - wiem : nie podoba mi się wcale.
Nie zrobię tego, co zapowiada Cudak, czyli się nie wyloguję, ale zaglądać na forum, będę z co raz mniejszym entuzjazmem.

_P.S.
a tak w ogóle, to ciekawe dlaczego zwykle tak aktywny pan Anakin w wiadomej kwestii Tomaso przycichł, czyżby nie miał nic do powiedzenia?_


----------



## MAR_tm

cieżko opuścić forum, nieprawdaż ? :sleepy:


----------



## talkinghead

Delfin. Nie badz dzieckiem. 

Z tymi odejsciami zrobil sie traszny spam. Trzeba bylo posprzatac.


----------



## kaliszanin177

ej mój też usuneli.. a tak dobrze się zapowiadał


----------



## Arazzz

Kaliszanin Ty musisz zostac !  Delfin tez bez takich jak wy to forum straci !  Kto bedzie lobbowal kalisz na forum ?? No kto ??


----------



## kaliszanin177

Arazzzz oprócz mnie jest jeszcze 4 kaliszan na forum......
ale to zdecydowanie mniej niż Wrocławian... więc ja jako Wrocławski Kaliszanin postanowiłem "reklamować" Kalisz, bo Wrocław już jest reklamowany, a jak ja się pojawiłem na forum to o Kaliszu były ze 2 tematy...


----------



## Stompi

O nie Zbyszku. Teraz nie udawaj twardziela i mów, że jesteś konsekwentny w swoich decyzjach i i tak odejdziesz.

Przecież można przestać moderować, i być jednocześnie na forum. Nasza warszawska część, straci klimat zupełnie...

Swoją drogą ukarał bym winnych takiego stanu rzeczy. Kiedyś rozmawialiśmy w pogodnym duchu, dział po godzinach nie był drugim co do wielkości, oraz nie było kilku radykałów, za wszelka cene chcących udowodnić swoje racje.


----------



## anakin

szkoda


----------



## PB

powtórzę słowa talkingheada, nie bądź dzieckiem, koniec tej dziecinady!


----------



## barbapapa

To na pewno nie była łatwa decyzja. Dzięki za poświęcony czas i energię.


----------



## AGC

@cudak:
> z forum nie odchodz, po prostu trzeba sie ograniczyc, zeby zbyt duzo czasu tu nie TRACIC (tak, nie bojmy sie tego slowa
> a ze masz dosc roli moda, to jak najbardziej rozumiem. dzieki za wklad w forum


----------



## smolak

Presidente said:


> Ja się dziwię, że za pisanie wyzwisk ad persona nikt Ciebie jeszcze nie zbanował. Spokojnej krytyki wobec zjawisk i ruchów nikt nie zabroni mi stosować. Natomiast moja kultura osobista nie pozwoliła mi na tym forum używać obelg osobistych, a widzę, że Ty nie masz z tym żadnych problemów. Cokolwiek bym nie napisał, to zaraz i tak wyskoczy dziesięciu tolerancyjnych osobników Twojego pokroju wyzywając mnie publicznie.
> 
> Widzę że czas zmienić doktrynę. DOSYĆ ROBIENIA Z SIEBIE PIERDOŁY KTÓRY PRÓBUJE SIĘ UŚMIECHAĆ KIEDY NA NIEGO PLUJĄ. Najwyżej mnie zbanują ale chamskie mordy i lewackie ścierwo przynajmniej będą mogły przeczytać kim naprawdę są. Dosyć neutralnej osobiście retoryki.
> 
> pzdr.


Niestety według lewicowej tolerencji i poprawności która zagościła na tym forum, ciebie można wyzywać ,a nawet jest to w dobrym tonie.
Powiedzenie weszpolak, pisior, katol itd nie są obraźliwe ponieważ, jakby to wielu powiedziało są "słuszne społecznie". 

Delfinie ja cię nie wyzywałem od zoofili itd, tylko dawałem pewne porównania ,a ty sobie ideologie jakąś dorobiłeś. Masz za duże o sobie mniemanie i wszystko traktujesz jako atak na swoją osobę, musisz chodzić po ulicy strasznie wystraszony. 
Pozatym skoro nietolerujesz zoofili to powinieneś też zrozumieć że niektórzy nie muszą tolerować ciebie.
Nie masz monopolu na prawdę i jedynie słuszny punkt widzenia ,zresztą nikt go nie ma. Od tego żeby dojść do jakiegoś porozumienia potrzebna jest właśnie dyskusja, jednak ludzie tacy jak ty gdy usłyszą "herezję" niezgodne z ich światopoglądem to od razu idą na skargę i się oburzają To tak jakbyś dyskutował z księdzem który usłyszawszy od ciebie że nie wierzysz w boga obraziłby się i uznał że z takim "heretykiem" nie można dalej gadać..


----------



## myszoman

/\/\/\/\ Dats rajt! Ale wątki polityczno religine dobrze że zostały zamknięte, nicego to nie wnosiło do forum.


----------



## sojuz

Dajcie już spokój. Jakaś zbiorowa histeria. Usuwać, ciąć, reformować. Zupełnie jakby PiS dorwał się do władzy. Do tej pory sobie radziliśmy to i dalej będziemy sobie radzić. Po godzinach pełni funkcję równiez integrującą i dlagtego jest potrzebne


----------



## myszoman

Presidente, smolak, filoss, nie znam was ale nie zgadzam się z waszymi poglądami razem i każdego pojedyńczo ale radze wam dajcie sobie na luz bo to przez was odbywa sie pyskówka i później dostaniecie bana jak Tomaso i po co to komu? Napewno nie jest to dobre dla naszego forum.


----------



## sojuz

Proszę przestańcie już.


----------



## raul

Presidente said:


> Ja się dziwię, że za pisanie wyzwisk ad persona nikt Ciebie jeszcze nie zbanował. Spokojnej krytyki wobec zjawisk i ruchów nikt nie zabroni mi stosować. Natomiast moja kultura osobista nie pozwoliła mi na tym forum używać obelg osobistych, a widzę, że Ty nie masz z tym żadnych problemów. Cokolwiek bym nie napisał, to zaraz i tak wyskoczy dziesięciu tolerancyjnych osobników Twojego pokroju wyzywając mnie publicznie.
> 
> Widzę że czas zmienić doktrynę. DOSYĆ ROBIENIA Z SIEBIE PIERDOŁY KTÓRY PRÓBUJE SIĘ UŚMIECHAĆ KIEDY NA NIEGO PLUJĄ. Najwyżej mnie zbanują ale *chamskie mordy i lewackie ścierwo przynajmniej będą mogły przeczytać kim naprawdę są*. Dosyć neutralnej osobiście retoryki.
> 
> pzdr.


Najpierw zastanow się nad tym kim Ty naprawde jesteś. Jesteś człowiekiem który toleruje tylko takich samych jak Ty. Człowiekiem który nie znosi jakiejkolwiek krytyki merytorycznej. Zastanow się nad tym. Ludzie na całym swiecie są różni mają inne poglądy, inne orientacje, inne kolory skóry. ale czy to oznacza że jedni sa gorsi od drugich??

PS. Zaznaczam że nie mam wcale poglądów lewicowych mimo to jestem zapewne ścierwem.


----------



## Jacek

Raul zaatakowales Presidente wyzwiskami mimo tego ze nawet on sie w tym watku nie wypowiadal. Dolales oliwy do ognia, nie wiem tylko po co. Teraz odwracasz kota ogonem i robisz z siebie ofiare. 

Chciales wesprzec Delfina to mogles to zrobic w cywilizowany sposob, nie musiales na kims sie wyzywac. Powinienes Presidente przeprosic.


----------



## sojuz

Kłócicie się jak baby w maglu.


----------



## miglanc

smolak said:


> Niestety według lewicowej tolerencji i poprawności która zagościła na tym forum, ciebie można wyzywać ,a nawet jest to w dobrym tonie.
> Powiedzenie weszpolak, pisior, katol itd nie są obraźliwe ponieważ, jakby to wielu powiedziało są "słuszne społecznie".
> 
> Delfinie ja cię nie wyzywałem od zoofili itd, tylko dawałem pewne porównania ,a ty sobie ideologie jakąś dorobiłeś. Masz za duże o sobie mniemanie i wszystko traktujesz jako atak na swoją osobę, musisz chodzić po ulicy strasznie wystraszony.
> Pozatym skoro nietolerujesz zoofili to powinieneś też zrozumieć że niektórzy nie muszą tolerować ciebie.
> Nie masz monopolu na prawdę i jedynie słuszny punkt widzenia ,zresztą nikt go nie ma. Od tego żeby dojść do jakiegoś porozumienia potrzebna jest właśnie dyskusja, jednak ludzie tacy jak ty gdy usłyszą "herezję" niezgodne z ich światopoglądem to od razu idą na skargę i się oburzają To tak jakbyś dyskutował z księdzem który usłyszawszy od ciebie że nie wierzysz w boga obraziłby się i uznał że z takim "heretykiem" nie można dalej gadać..


A Ty nie widzisz ze w tym poscie brakuje logiki? Najpierw porownujesz homeskualistow do zoofilow i nekrofilow, potwem piszesz ze nie musisz tolerowac Delfina, a potem chcesz z nim dyskutowac? I jeszcze ten przyklad z ksiedzem, po co to? To Ty sie jak na razie zachowujesz jak ten ksiadz, ktory spotykajac niewierzacego zwyzywa go od heretykow!

I jeszcze jednak kwestia. Uwazam ze slwoa "katol" "pisior" sa obrazliwe i nie powinno sie ich stosoac. Co do Mlodzierzy Wszechpolskiej to uwazam ja za organizacje kryminalna, antypatriotyczna i faszystowska i dlatego powinna ona zostac zlikwidowana. Tolerancja ma swoje granice, jedna z nich jest szerzenie nienawisci.


----------



## delfin_pl

Dobrze chlopcy, mam prawdopodobnie (napewno juz 2 razy mnie operowali)raka i duzo czasu mi nie zostalo, kochalem to forum, boje sie smierci jak chyba kazdy ale szans juz mi nie daja , mialem juz 2 operacje tym razem sie nie uda, pozdrawiam wszystkich.


----------



## Arazzz

chlip


----------



## kotbehemot

Zamykam ten wątek.


----------



## Admiral Dochodiaga

To chyba nie pierwszy taki pomysł pseudo-reformacji. Nic to nie da, a żale przeleją się do innych działów 
Wogóle zastanawiam się co się tu ostanio dzieje... Wszyscy sobie odchodzą, potem wchodzą, raz się od zoofili wyzywają, potem przepraszają, a ja jako osoba nie-aż-tak-udzielająca-się myśle "ale oco chodzi?"


----------



## Eldorado

jak kogos drazni niech nie wchodzi


----------



## behemot

Oczywiscie, ze problem pyskowek nie zniknie. Dla niektorych kontrowersyjne moze byc wszystko. Jestem tu od 3 lat i bywaly juz awantury krakowsko-warszawskie, wroclawsko-poznanskie, teraz jest czas awantur swiatopogladowych...ot takie widac u nas (znaczy u was bo na polnocnym Atlantyku spokoj) nastroje...
W kazdym razie lepiej ze niecheci sa wyladowywane tu niz w Inwestycjach..


----------



## billy-the-kid

można zamknąc forum i w ogóle nie będzie pyskówek i problemów.


----------



## subs

he he he  - jasne że NIE!!! To taki mały (o)hyde park więc pyskówek nie unikniemy, gdzieś trzreba pokrzyczeć przecież!


----------



## fgdf

usunąć HIFa za szerzenie poglądów rewolucyjno-secesyjnych


----------



## The_Sentinel

Coś tu się kupy nie trzyma.
Jak można założyć wątek w części którą postuluje się zlikwidować??

totalny brak logiki..ale to może od tego permanentnego kręcenia makówką.

*Podstępnym zamykaczom po godzinach mówimy NIE!!!*


----------



## kotbehemot

Został zbanowany na naszą prośbę Presidente. Za co - za wulgarność i wzniecanie różnych waśni. Mam nadzieję, ze w tym wypadku zgodzicie się, ze to był dobry pomysł.


----------



## PB

Tomaso zamiast bana otrzymał briga miesięcznego.

UWAGA!
nowa zasada od dnia dzisiejszego, każdy kto nawywija otrzyma ostrzeżenie i zakaz wypowiadania się w dziale w którym nabroił (okres trwania kary uzależniony od decyzji moderadora), jeżeli zakaz złamie, automatycznie otrzyma briga!


----------



## ChrisPL

nie likwidowac i nie brac udzialu w tematach prowadzacych do klotni.


----------



## AMS guy

*NIE*
ja musze sie gdzies przeciez wykrzyczec. :sleepy:


----------



## rcube

*DOBRA WIADOMOSC* (na ten pomysl wpadl Kafarek)

Imo wszyscy ktorzy odeszli (a przede wszystkim Cudak) wroca najpozniej w czerwcu 

Czemu ? Panowie, ORCO !  Na przelomie czerwca i lipca rusza Libeskind  To bedzie cos tak fantastycznego ze bedzie przyciagal jak magnes  Nie ma bata.... Ci ktorzy odeszli o tym nie pomysleli ....  Nie sledzic i nie komentowac budowy tego wiezowca to imo grzech


----------



## AMS guy

Mysle, ze cos wisi nad Europa w tej chwili. Innego wyjasnienia nie mam. Forum oszalalo, dookola wszyscy w apatii.

*Co sie do cholery dzieje?*

Choc rozumiem Cudaka, bo moderowanie to chyba nic milego. I tak sie wszystkim nie dogodzi!


:dunno:


----------



## eosendil

Nie!!!!


----------



## hermit

AMS
forpoczty 2012


----------



## kaspric

AMS guy said:


> Mysle, ze cos wisi nad Europa w tej chwili. Innego wyjasnienia nie mam. Forum oszalalo, dookola wszyscy w apatii.
> 
> *Co sie do cholery dzieje?*
> 
> Choc rozumiem Cudaka, bo moderowanie to chyba nic milego. I tak sie wszystkim nie dogodzi!
> 
> 
> :dunno:


kurde, AMS, mnie też coś kur*** bierze... ale jeszcze zmysłów nie straciłem


----------



## Jacek

To normalne ze jedni odchodza a inni przychodza. Stara gwardia sie wykrusza, przychodza nowi zapalency. Tylko "die hard hardcore nuts" tu zostaja na czas dlugi. Starzy ucza nowych co wolno a czego nie, tworzy sie nowe pokolenie.

Ja osobiscie nie wierze ze jezeli ktos jest na serio zapalencem i fanem inwestycji i zmian to po prostu odejdzie tak nagle z powodu pracy/kobiety/sutuacji materialnej etc. Najwyzej jezeli komus znudzi sie ta zabawa, co oznacza ze jego entuzjazm do tych tematow po prostu opadl, nie jest juz zapalencem takim jak byl. Bo jezeli jest zapalencem to zone mozna w odstawke chociaz na godzinke dziennie, babcie mozna poprosic o kilka zlotych z emerytury na net, w pracy w przerwie tez mozna z kafejki przy kawce wskoczyc i obadac co z Libeskindem.

I impreza sie kreci :dj:


----------



## markus1234

no wlasnie


----------



## Dziki REX

Gorsze obelgi znosiłem na forach a jako admin i moderator czasami miałem wrażenie, że toważystwo jakby na siłę robi z forum telenowele brazylijskie i spektakle shekspirowskie a jednak wytrzymałem, w zeszłym miechu przepracowałem 280godzin, mam bardzo wymagającą dziewczynę, cierpię na chroniczne przemęczenie a na forum czas i zapał mam   Ja jeszcze po swoim pogrzebie napisze tu ze sto postów nim mnie zbanują za sianie grozy hehe. Cudak nie poddawaj się, i tak wiemy, że długo nie wytrzymasz bez wieżowców.


----------



## glicek

Jakieś złe fluidy rozchodzą się w powietrzu... Ja np. jestem w trakcie zmiany pracy.

Cudak! mozę kupię Ci czekoladę na humorek? mieszkam na Służewiu to blisko a chyba i tak jeżdzisz Puławską. co?


----------



## embercadero

Przykro to mówić ale team moderatorski w dużym stopniu sam sobie ten pasztet sprokurował. Od dawna ignorowano bagno jakie odbywało się notorycznie w "po godzinach" - nie tylko w wątku politycznym. Gdyby kilka tygodni (może miesięcy) temu rozdzielono (co najmniej) brigi kilku burakom notorycznie obrażającym wszystkich wkoło to nie doszłoby do tego do czego doszło. Tak to czuli się zupełnie bezkarni i pozwalali sobie na coraz więcej, efektem czego Filoss, Tomaso i Presidente mieli np u mnie ignora od jakis 2 tygodni bo tego rynsztoka jaki z siebie wypluwali się po prostu nie dawało czytać bez znacznego wzrostu ciśnienia krwi. A ja to forum zwykłem czytać dla przyjemności a nie po to by się wkurwiać. A niestety tak było. Do tego dochodzi zupełnie dla mnie niezrozumiałe pospolite ruszenie w obronie Tomaso który na swego bana zasłużył bardzo bardzo i to WIELOKROTNIE. I co więcej - wynikiem tego obniżenie mu wymiaru kary. Czyli de facto przyzwolenie. W tej sytuacji na prawdę odechciewa się to forum czytać. Także Cudaku, Rafael i inni - w pełni was rozumiem. Nie ma sensu się bić z gównem. Też byłem bliski podobnej decyzji pare dni temu. Ale nie bedę się zarzekał że mnie tu więcej nie będzie bo to jest jednak nałóg. Ale niesmak we mnie na pewno pozostanie.


----------



## marek bielski

Twoja praca jaka moderator SSC byla imo bez zastrzezen a Twoje fotki Warszawy wiele wniosly do naszego forum. Szkoda ze odchodzisz Zbyszku. Wszystkiego najlepszego i powodzen zycze. 

Thanks za spotkanie i opis centrum Warszawy, fajne bylo.


----------



## Krzyżak

Masstah said:


> Przykro to mówić ale team moderatorski w dużym stopniu sam sobie ten pasztet sprokurował. Od dawna ignorowano bagno jakie odbywało się notorycznie w "po godzinach" - nie tylko w wątku politycznym. Gdyby kilka tygodni (może miesięcy) temu rozdzielono (co najmniej) brigi kilku burakom notorycznie obrażającym wszystkich wkoło to nie doszłoby do tego do czego doszło....



Popieram, popieram, popieram - więcej zdecydowania trzeba...


----------



## kaspric

@Masstah: Rafael akurat chyba bronił Tomaso...

@Cudak: cholera, zrób to dla nas, nie odchodź. Nie musisz postować dzień w dzień, nie musisz być moderatorem. Ważne, że mamy świadomość, że jesteś nadal jednym z nas. Jesteś ikoną tego forum, zawsze, gdy wymieniałem wartościowych forumowiczów, znajdywałeś się miedzy nimi - nie tylko dlatego, że jesteś "produktywny", ale dlatego, że jesteś jedną z tych osób najbardziej na poziomie. Nie ważne, kto odpowiada za bagno, nie ważne, czy to bagno jest, nie musisz odchodzić, by się od niego uwolnić. Zawitaj tu za tydzień, 2... miesiąc... ale wróć


----------



## Dziki REX

Masstah said:


> Przykro to mówić ale team moderatorski w dużym stopniu sam sobie ten pasztet sprokurował. Od dawna ignorowano bagno jakie odbywało się notorycznie w "po godzinach" - nie tylko w wątku politycznym. Gdyby kilka tygodni (może miesięcy) temu rozdzielono (co najmniej) brigi kilku burakom notorycznie obrażającym wszystkich wkoło to nie doszłoby do tego do czego doszło. Tak to czuli się zupełnie bezkarni i pozwalali sobie na coraz więcej, efektem czego Filoss, Tomaso i Presidente mieli np u mnie ignora od jakis 2 tygodni bo tego rynsztoka jaki z siebie wypluwali się po prostu nie dawało czytać bez znacznego wzrostu ciśnienia krwi. A ja to forum zwykłem czytać dla przyjemności a nie po to by się wkurwiać. A niestety tak było. Do tego dochodzi zupełnie dla mnie niezrozumiałe pospolite ruszenie w obronie Tomaso który na swego bana zasłużył bardzo bardzo i to WIELOKROTNIE. I co więcej - wynikiem tego obniżenie mu wymiaru kary. Czyli de facto przyzwolenie. W tej sytuacji na prawdę odechciewa się to forum czytać. Także Cudaku, Rafael i inni - w pełni was rozumiem. Nie ma sensu się bić z gównem. Też byłem bliski podobnej decyzji pare dni temu. Ale nie bedę się zarzekał że mnie tu więcej nie będzie bo to jest jednak nałóg. Ale niesmak we mnie na pewno pozostanie.


Przestań się rozklejać heh. Prawdziwemu el partiznate to nie przystoi


----------



## Tommy

Likwidowac w pierony.
To źródło zła!


----------



## myszoman

nie, muszą być miejsca na pierdoły


----------



## mikeleg

Mówią 'życie toczy się dalej', ale decyzja o odejściu z forum jest dziwna, ja bardzo rzadko czytam Po Godzinach, a polityki to już w ogóle, no cóż...


----------



## Filo

Cudaku! Nie znamy sie osobicie, ale jestes jedna z niewielu osob ktore postrafilo mnie zachecic w chwilach zwatpienia do pisasania na tym forum.Tyle


----------



## ChrisPL

Cudak wroci, nie wytrzyma bez wiezowcow


----------



## kafarek

Masstah said:


> Przykro to mówić ale team moderatorski w dużym stopniu sam sobie ten pasztet sprokurował. Od dawna ignorowano bagno jakie odbywało się notorycznie w "po godzinach" - nie tylko w wątku politycznym. Gdyby kilka tygodni (może miesięcy) temu rozdzielono (co najmniej) brigi kilku burakom notorycznie obrażającym wszystkich wkoło to nie doszłoby do tego do czego doszło. Tak to czuli się zupełnie bezkarni i pozwalali sobie na coraz więcej, efektem czego Filoss, Tomaso i Presidente mieli np u mnie ignora od jakis 2 tygodni bo tego rynsztoka jaki z siebie wypluwali się po prostu nie dawało czytać bez znacznego wzrostu ciśnienia krwi. A ja to forum zwykłem czytać dla przyjemności a nie po to by się wkurwiać. A niestety tak było. Do tego dochodzi zupełnie dla mnie niezrozumiałe pospolite ruszenie w obronie Tomaso który na swego bana zasłużył bardzo bardzo i to WIELOKROTNIE. I co więcej - wynikiem tego obniżenie mu wymiaru kary. Czyli de facto przyzwolenie. W tej sytuacji na prawdę odechciewa się to forum czytać. Także Cudaku, Rafael i inni - w pełni was rozumiem. Nie ma sensu się bić z gównem. Też byłem bliski podobnej decyzji pare dni temu. Ale nie bedę się zarzekał że mnie tu więcej nie będzie bo to jest jednak nałóg. Ale niesmak we mnie na pewno pozostanie.



powiem tak..ja kompletnie nie widzę tego rynsztoku...Dlaczego? Nie wchodze to 80-90% wątków w PG. 
Dla mnie przyjemność to odpalenie na wstępie Nowości i Zapowiedzi , relaks w Wieściach z budowy a na podwieczorek Infra drogowa,kolejowa i panoramy[tu żadko-wiedomo dział specjal]
Natomiast w PG interesują mnie tylko spotkania forumowe,wątki organizacyjno-decyzyjne i ciekawostki z życia forum np Nasze zdjęcia itp
Wychodzi ze tylko wątkach kontrowersyjnych w PG pojawiły sie te bzdury ludzkiej komunikacyji które doprowadziło do kryzysu Forum :bash: 
Nie mam zadnego niesmaku ponieważ jaki mam mieć niesmak kiedy czytam i dyskutuję z wami w wątkach Nam,Orco,zt,R1,Nowe inwestycje itp itd o tematach przeznaczonych na forum
Dla mnie PG mógby mieć góra 10 wątków i styka...jak ktos pisze tylko tam to niech poda się do dymisji i loguje się na Onet :bash:

Ogólnie to bym pokasował z 80%wątków śmieciowych z PG .Nie wiem ale napewno będzie to z pozytkiem dla Jana i jego serwerów!


----------



## Dziki REX

Tak usunąć. Żatrowałem nie usuwać.  Co to za pomysł wogule ... foch...


----------



## DJ_Pablo

^^ Racja, niektórzy włażą tylko na PG i pier**** o dupie Maryni.


----------



## KRN¥BRNY

Tia, Cudak jako admin, sam namieszal namieszal tworzac, przypominam w zalozeniu, dzial ktory mial byc smietnikiem o wszystkim i niczym, a teraz jak zgrabny polityk umyl rece, ktore mi opadaja,.
powodzenia Cudak


----------



## Stompi

Dział po godzinach ma teraz więcej postów niz każdy inny, a to już nie jest normalne. Cięcia.


----------



## Tommy

Rozumiem Zbyszka - jeśli chodzi o moderowanie.
Nie rozumiem jeśli chodzi o uczestnictwo w forum.


----------



## Jakub

nieee, no to szkoda kurde
życze powodzenia i słusznych decyzji


----------



## hif

dobra dobra..mi też juz przeszła awersja do tego działu


----------



## darius.

Proszę zostań


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Nie, bo pyskówki i offtopiczne wypowiedzi przeniosą się do wątków 'merytorycznych'. Wentyl bezpieczeństwa jest konieczny.


Totalna bzdura!


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

SoboleuS said:


> Dajcie spokój, taki offtopiczny dział jest potrzebny - chociażby dla wątków o sporcie, albo typu "nasze zdjęcia". Należy tylko unikać wątków na pewne, drażliwe tematy... :sleepy:


Tjaa jasne, to samo mówił cudak kilka miesięcy temu..


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

The_Sentinel said:


> Coś tu się kupy nie trzyma.
> Jak można założyć wątek w części którą postuluje się zlikwidować??
> 
> totalny brak logiki..ale to może od tego permanentnego kręcenia makówką.


Wszystko jest okej, widać że filozofii nigdy nie liznąłeś. Problem by był, gdyby ktoś zalożył wątek w tym dziale, po jego zlikwidowaniu


----------



## darius.

^^^ o wrócił z NS Pan "Wszystko wiem najlepiej"  ...wiesz, a taka sielanka sie tu przez ostatnie 3 dni zrobiła w tym wątku...


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat




----------



## rcube

Musieliscie odgrzac stary topic :sleepy:


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Totalna bzdura!


dlaczego tak uważasz?

Fr. M


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Frater M.:M.: said:


> dlaczego tak uważasz?
> 
> Fr. M


Bo nie mogę sobie wyobrazić jak w wątku np. "Secesyjna architektura Krakowa" mogłoby dojść do kłótni na temat związków homoseksualistów i do wyzywania się od pedałów itepe.
Nie wiem skąd wzięła się teza o "wentylu bezpieczeństwa" ale jak dla mnie to totalna bzdura, kłótnie i wiadome tematy są dlatego, bo przedmiot dyskusji w tym subforum jest właśnie taki a nie inny i na to zezwala.
Moim zdaniem to może być porządne forum o tematyce "urban", tylko trzeba je takie uczynić przez likwidację innych tematów, nie związanych z miastem i architekturą, a dotychczasowe kłótnie znikną.
Zostaną tylko takie w stylu: "Wrocław jest ładniejszy od Poznania ty pacanie"


----------



## sojuz

^^ Nie kwękaj Majkel


----------



## anakin

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Bo nie moge sobie wyobrazic jak w watku np. "Secesyjna architektura Krakowa" mogloby dojsc do klótni na temat zwiazków homoseksualistów i do wyzywania sie od pedalów itepe.
> Nie wiem skad wziela sie teza o "wentylu bezpieczenstwa" ale jak dla mnie to totalna bzdura, klótnie i wiadome tematy sa dlatego, bo przedmiot dyskusji w tym subforum jest wlasnie taki a nie inny i na to zezwala.


Zgadzam sie Mikaelem. Poza tematami, gdzie bedzie styk architektury i polityki trudno sobie wyobrazic, aby dyskuscje swiatopogladowe mogly przejsc na watki zasadnicze dla istnienia forum. Wyrzucic Po godzinach


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Bo nie mogę sobie wyobrazić jak w wątku np. "Secesyjna architektura Krakowa" mogłoby dojść do kłótni na temat związków homoseksualistów i do wyzywania się od pedałów itepe.
> Nie wiem skąd wzięła się teza o "wentylu bezpieczeństwa" ale jak dla mnie to totalna bzdura, kłótnie i wiadome tematy są dlatego, bo przedmiot dyskusji w tym subforum jest właśnie taki a nie inny i na to zezwala.
> Moim zdaniem to może być porządne forum o tematyce "urban", tylko trzeba je takie uczynić przez likwidację innych tematów, nie związanych z miastem i architekturą, a dotychczasowe kłótnie znikną.
> Zostaną tylko takie w stylu: "Wrocław jest ładniejszy od Poznania ty pacanie"


Mi chodziło o coś zupełnie innego niż kwestie polityki czy homoseksualizmu. Jako 'wentyl' ja rozumiem miejsce, w którym mogą poszaleć osoby, które mają ogromną wewnętrzną potrzebę by pisać, a jednocześnie zupelnie nie mają nic ciekawego do powiedzenia w 'merytorycznych' sprawach. Ja wolę, żeby takie osoby wyżywały się 'po godzinach', pisząc o głupotach (oczywiście oprócz tematów które nieuchronnie prowadzą do awantur), o spotkaniach, o sporcie, telewizji, modzie, urodzie, czymkolwiek, niż żeby te same osoby miały śmiecić bezwartościowymi postami w dyskusjach związanych z tematyką forum. Mam powyżej uszu postów w stylu 'o ja p... jakie ładne zdjęcie', 'zgadzam się' albo 'ja też nic nie wiem'. Jak ktoś koniecznie chce pisać, niech pisze tutaj, na dowolny temat, byle nikogo nie obrażał i nie prowokował do obrażania. 

Fr. M


----------



## DuraAce

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> "Wrocław jest ładniejszy od Poznania ty pacanie"


Bo jest!









(no poznaniaki, rozkrecmy kłótnie jakiej SSC jeszcze nie widzialo )


----------



## hif

ciężko byłoby przebić te ostatnie


----------



## Zorbi

Niech modzi się wykazują a nie dział cały usuwać. Co to za pomysł jakiś durnowaty...


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Mi chodziło o coś zupełnie innego niż kwestie polityki czy homoseksualizmu. Jako 'wentyl' ja rozumiem miejsce, w którym mogą poszaleć osoby, które mają ogromną wewnętrzną potrzebę by pisać, a jednocześnie zupelnie nie mają nic ciekawego do powiedzenia w 'merytorycznych' sprawach. Ja wolę, żeby takie osoby wyżywały się 'po godzinach', pisząc o głupotach


A widzisz i tu ujawnia się zupełnie inne podejście do tematu. Ja bowiem uważam, że takie osoby w ogóle nie powinny były się na tym forum pojawić!!


----------



## embercadero

Jak ktoś ma wewnętrzną potrzebę by pisać to powinien sobie założyć bloga... Też uważam że forum by tylko zyskało gdyby PG wyp***olić na drzewo. Kilka "cennych" wątków typu "nasze zdjęcia" czy o spotkaniach można zawsze dać w roocie forum a nieaktualne stamtąd kasować.


----------



## hif

najprostszym rozwiązaniem byłoby po prostu uporczywe zamykanie wątków politycznych, homoseksualnych, "tolerancyjnych", wywrotowych, religijnych itp. Osobiście dziwię się, że Presidente (którego poglądów skrajnie nie popieram) dostał bana, bo moim zdaniem akurat on starał sie dyskutować na argumenty i robił to w miarę kulturalnie. Są znacznie gorsi na tym forum.


----------



## kafarek

sojuz said:


> ok skoro uważasz że Ty jesteś bez zarzutu a ja nie mam prawa proponować stworzenia polskiej wersji regulaminu to ja już ostatecznie żegnam się z tym forum i tym razem to jest już rzeczywiście męska decyzja


kasuj tego posta :gaah: 
Będziesz się przejmował.
Idea regulaminu jest bardzo dobra.
Tylko aby zasady były jasne aby nie było niedomówień.


----------



## Eldorado

Juz dawno o tym mowilem ale zostalem zignorowany... 
Co do powyzszych propozycji mysle ze sa za bardzo zagmatwane. Regulamin powinien byc krotki, prosty i klarowny. np;

1. Zabronione jest:
-przekrecanie nickow innych forumowiczów
-obrazanie innych forumowiczow
-obrazanie grup spolecznych i organizacji religijnych
-poslugiwanie sie obrazliwymi stereotypami
-uzywanie przeklenstw
-?

2.
-dbanie o przestrzeganie zapisów regulaminu jest obowiazkiem moderatorow
-kazdy forumowicz ktory podejrzewa lamanie regulaminu zobilowany jest do zgloszenia sprawy moderatorowi
-wszystkie zgloszone przypadki powinny byc jak najszybciej weryfikowane przez moderatorow

3. Kary
W przypadku nie przestrzegania regulaminu forumowicz moze zostac:
-ostrzezony
-ukarany brigiem na okres....
-ukarany banem na okres...
-trwale usuniety z forum (tylko w przypadku recydywy).
-o wymiarze kary decyduje co najmniej 2 moderatorow
-decyzja moderatorow co do kary musi byc jednomyslna
-kazdy ukarany pernamentnie trafia na (przyklejona) Liste Skazancow gdzie znajduja sie informacje o przewinieniu oraz wymiar zasadzonej kary ukaranego.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

sojuz said:


> ok skoro uważasz że Ty jesteś bez zarzutu a ja nie mam prawa proponować stworzenia polskiej wersji regulaminu to ja już ostatecznie żegnam się z tym forum i tym razem to jest już rzeczywiście męska decyzja


haha sojuz nie rozśmieszaj mnie, to z "męską" decyzją nie ma nic wspólnego!*

*foch i obrót na pięcie


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Regulamin to dobry pomysł, tyle że jego przygotowanie wymaga bardzo dużo pracy, jeśli wszystko ma być precyzyjnie zrobione. Dajmy na to, dla przykładu, tak mogłaby wyglądać część poświęcaona moderatorom (po części wstępnej i zdefiniowaniu kim jest 'polski użytkownik'  :




> § 1 Spośród swojego grona użytkownicy wybierają moderatorów
> § 2 Zadaniem moderatorów jest w szczególności:
> 1. Kontrola prawidłowego funkcjonowania forum
> 2. Czuwanie nad przestrzeganiem regulaminu przez użytkowników
> 3. Stwierdzanie naruszenia postanowień regulaminu przez użytkowników
> 4. Wymierzanie kar na zasadach przewidzianych w regulaminie
> § 3 Moderator jest wybierany jest spośród polskich użytkowników na czas nieoznaczony
> 1. Na moderatora może zostać wybrany polski użytkownik zarejestrowany na forum od (....) cieszący się szczególnym szacunkiem i poważaniem wśród pozostałych użytkowników, niekarany za naruszenie zasad zachowania na forum określonych w niniejszym regulaminie
> 2. Prawo do wybierania moderatora przysługuje każdemu polskiemu użytkownikowi, zarejestrowanemu na forum od co najmniej 6 miesięcy licząc od dnia rozpoczęcia głosowania
> § 4 Głosowanie w wyborach moderatora (poll) jest jawne i trwa co najmniej 5 dni, nie dłużej niż 7
> § 5 Prawo do zgłaszania kandydatów na moderatora przysługuje każdemu polskiemu użytkownikowi uprawnionemu do głosowania
> § 6 Moderatorem zostaje wybrana osoba, która uzyska poparcie więcej niż 50 % użytkowników przy frekwencji... (określić liczbą )
> 1. W przypadku nieuzyskania przez żadnego z kandydatów na moderatora wymaganej większości głosów przeprowadza się drugą turę wyborów, w której uczestniczą dwaj kandydaci, którzy uzyskali największą liczbę głosów
> 2. głosy oddane z naruszeniem § 3 pkt 2 są nieważne
> § 7 Moderator przestaje pełnić swoją funkcję na skutek:
> 1. Zrzeczenia się
> 2. Odwołania
> § 8 Moderator może zostać w każdym czasie odwołany na wniosek co najmniej trzech użytkowników zarejestrowanych na forum od co najmniej 1 roku licząc od dnia złożenia wniosku
> 1. W sprawie odwołania moderatora odbywa się jawne głosowanie, które trwa co najmniej 5 i nie dłużej niż 7 dni
> 2. Prawo do głosowania w sprawie o której mowa w pkt 1 przysługuje każdemu polskiemu użytkownikowi zarejestrowanemu na forum na co najmniej 6 miesięcy przed datą złożenia wniosku o odwołanie moderatora
> 3. Decyzja o odwołaniu moderatora zostaje podjęta większością 66% głosów
> 4. głosy oddane z naruszeniem § 8 pkt 2 są nieważne


Fr. M


----------



## wooky

w tej chwili ten wątek pokrywa się treścią z wątkiem "Regulamin FPW" po co ciągnąć 2 wątki o tym samym...


----------



## kotbehemot

myślę, ze regulamin to dobry pomysł. Sam się zastanawiam, czy powinien być prosty i przyswajalny , czy precyzyjny (niestety jak widać - jedno wyklucza w pewnym stopniu drugie).
Na pewno w regulaminie powinien się znaleźć zapis o braku polityki i ideologicznego zacietrzewienia na forum


----------



## smolak

kotbehemot said:


> myślę, ze regulamin to dobry pomysł. Sam się zastanawiam, czy powinien być prosty i przyswajalny , czy precyzyjny (niestety jak widać - jedno wyklucza w pewnym stopniu drugie).
> Na pewno w regulaminie powinien się znaleźć zapis o braku polityki i ideologicznego zacietrzewienia na forum


Tylko problem może być z interpretacją regulaminu  np "zacietrzewienie ideologiczne" każdy inaczej interpretuje. 

Sądze że regulamin powinien być jak najprostszy i zawierać tylko paragrafy dotyczące po prostu kultury osobistej. Jak nie będzie wycieczek osobistych ,używania chamskich określeń czy wyśmiewania lub obrażania czyiś poglądów to dyskusja będzie jak najbardziej ok.

Czy jeśli będzie wątek np. o tym czy lepszy jest fiat 126p czy Trabant i "pokłucą" się w nim właściciele tych pojazdów, to zakazane będzie gadanie o motoryzacji


----------



## sky's_the_limit

smolak said:


> Tylko problem może być z interpretacją regulaminu  np "zacietrzewienie ideologiczne" każdy inaczej interpretuje.


to nie jest problem
interpretowac sobie moze kazdy ale wiazace w danej sprawie sa interpretacje moderatora i tyle


----------



## billy-the-kid

Wątek do zamknięcia, jego formuła się już wyczerpała i przeradza się w pyskówkę i wylewanie pretensji.


----------



## Adolf Warski

----


----------



## AMS guy

> 1. Zabronione jest:
> -przekrecanie nickow innych forumowiczów


Ojej, a co wtedy, gdy forumowicz nie ma nic przeciwko, jesli jego nick jest przekrecany? :| 

Ja bardzo lubie kiedy Hermit przekreca moj nick (a robi to nader czesto) i nie QUOTUJE AMSguy, tylko np. *A*utobusowe*M*ilusie*S*licznosci.


----------



## PB

/\ a kto udowani, że nick celowo został przekręcony?  może zdarzyć się całkiem niechcąco, 
jak mi np. zamiast polewski napisalem kiedyś podlewski ...


----------



## zonc

nicki: zonc, PB, iron, czy sojuz są normalne... ale admiral docleghghgjhe coś tam ... i inne wieloskładniowe są nonsensowne... jakieś mariciny 127219847,12 z setką liczb i myślników ;\ czy dodatki w stylu dublowanych liter ;\ Głupie i nieporęczne ... jak tego nie przekręcać ?? 

inny dziwny nick: Frater M.:M.: << sorry ... czy nie można go nazywać poprostu Fraterem ?? 

Nie wiem po co robicie te unowocześnienia... ;\ żałosne


----------



## kaspric

^^ zgadzam się z Zonciem, najważniejsza jest sprawa bannerów


----------



## AMS guy

PB said:


> /\ a kto udowani, że nick celowo został przekręcony?  może zdarzyć się całkiem niechcąco,
> jak mi np. zamiast polewski napisalem kiedyś podlewski ...


To przekrecenie brzmi jednak bardzo sugestywnie i zahacza o wykroczenie o jakim mowa w regulaminie. :sleepy:
Mozna sie bowiem szybko domyslic, ze quotujac owego forumowicza, zamiast skupic sie na jego wypowiedzi, za duzo myslales.... o pewnych cechach jego charakteru.


----------



## PB

/\ nie, po prostu zrobiłem literówkę, cała filozofia;
a zauważyłem gdy zwrócono mi uwagę 
więc z tym przekręcaniem nicków to ja bym się wstrzymał, no chyba, że forma niewłaściwa używana jest nagminnie


----------



## Eldorado

hmm no to moze



> -*powtarzajace sie, złośliwe *przekrecanie nickow innych forumowiczów


mozna sie tez umowic ze moderator reguje w takich przypadkach tylko na wyrazna prozbe "pokrzywdzonego"...


----------



## zonc

Poprosze Jana by zmienil mi nick na: Z=-';O"",,.;N%$#@!!C kto przekręci ban


----------



## salutuj

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Dajmy na to, dla przykładu, tak mogłaby wyglądać część poświęcaona moderatorom (po części wstępnej i zdefiniowaniu kim jest 'polski użytkownik'  :


Trafna uwaga bo jak dla mnie śląski uzytkownik to już niekonieczie polski uzytkownik


----------



## NorthPole

Też nie uważam, że "przeniesienie się" ma jakikolwiek sens, choć uczciwa konkurencja nie jest niczym złym (i założę się, że Jan jest podobnego zdania).
Przeniesienia nie tłumaczy wielkość rynku inwestycji budowlanych (są dziesiątki krajów, którym do pięt nie dorastamy, a mimo to kraje te nie wynoszą się z SSC, ponieważ sama obecność tutaj jest formą reklamy). Myślę, że chęć wielu wyniesienia się z SSC wynika stąd, że FPW jest (w porównaniu do innuch forów) bardzo... hmmm... zamknięte (ksenofobiczne byłoby chyba za mocnym słowem) i polskich forumowiczów rzadko ujrzeć można na innych forach. Częściowo to skutek małej znajomości angielskiego (a raczej obaw w jego używaniu), częściowo pewnie jakieś kompleksy (kto tam chciałby się chwalić aktualnym stanem polskiej infrastruktury kolejowej i dworcowej lub reketem różnych "organizacji" na wielkich inwestycjach - trudno inaczej nazwać większość "protestów").
Rzeczywiście jak na forum o takiej wielkości (chyba drugie po hiszpańskim) nie dorobiliśmy się nawet malutkiego subforum dla zbłąkanych wędrowców SSC, a niektórzy za szczyt dobrego smaku uważają chwalenie się nieznajomością tego czy owego języka (jakby fakt ten zasługował na oddzielny post)...
Marzy mi się niewielkie subforum o nazwie przyciągającej forumowiczów nie władających najpiękniejszym językiem świata :|


----------



## daauyi

coz, wlaciwie to moj zawod (serwisy www) wiec wtrace swoje 3 grosze. wybacz jesli bedzie czasem nie po twojej mysli.

1. forum - nie mam nic przeciwko. dobre forum + wyszukiwarka - brzmi necaco. ja bede zagladal. 
2. funkcjonalnosc strony glownej serwisu jest niestety slaba a wrecz zla. na jakiej podstwie wybierales miasta po prawej? panel po prawej to system newsow? odciaga uwage od reszty, jest przeladowany. po co ta ogromna mapa na srodku? na srodku widze znow newsy, powyzej mapki i ponizej... gdzie jest hierarchia? jakimi wytycznymi kierowales sie budujac schemat layoutu pod katem zalozen infromacyjnych?
3. lay jest niestety wyjatkowo nieatrakcyjny graficznie. oczywiscie powiesz ze liczy sie content, ale zaufaj mi ze docelowo przyjemnosc z obcowania z serwisem jest mnoznikiem pozyskanych uzytkownikow. ty startujesz od zera i kazdy element musisz dopracowac, jesli chcesz osiagnac jakis sukces. pamietaj o tym ze funkcjonalny serwis ostro windujacy sie w google staje sie od razu lakomym kaskiem reklamowym. nie oszukujmy sie, poswiecajac na cos miesiace czasu dajesz sobie nadzieje na przyszle zyski i nie ma w tym nic zdroznego.
4. rady - mozesz popatrzec, nie musisz korzystac. od bardzo dlugiego czasu wytycznym serwisem pod katem rozkladu siatkowego informacji jest:
www.bbc.co.uk
lay nie musii ci sie podobac, natomiast romieszczenie informacyjne i ergonomia korzystania z serwisu jest na dzien dzisiejszy bliska doskonalosci.

luknij tez na:
www.thinkvitamin.com - estetyka i funkcjonalnosc w jednym
oraz
www.rr.com/flash/index.cfm - ja go osobiscie troche na wyrost nazywam portalem 3 generacji. 

podsumowujac. fajnie ze masz plany i bede kibicowal. ale to ze robisz cos sam nie oznacza, ze zwalnia cie to z dopracowania wielu drobiazgow.

to by bylo tak w skrocie :]


----------



## ChrisPL

a ja jestem za  sam prowadze od ponad 5 lat wlasne forum i strone WAP o calkowicie innym profilu niz SSC. Nikt jakos nie narzeka, ze jestem stronniczy itp. Najwazniejsza jest jednak (jak ktos zauwazyl) regularna opieka nad strona. Jestem ciekaw koncowego efektu 

EDIT: nie bede mowil nic odnosnie grafiki, bo sam jestem z tego noga (to chyba widac, po kliknieciu w stopce ). Moge najwyzej poradzic w budowie strony dla komorek - tutaj nie ma az takich problemow z ukladem, doborem kolorow itp


----------



## kuniokun

Oj, forum to bedzie tylko dodatek w sumie malo istotny (szczegolnie ze ostatnio SSC chodzi w miare dobrze). Glownym zadaniem tego seriwsu bedzie olbrzymia baza budynkow i zdjec, ktore bedzie mozna dowolnie i bardzo wygodnie przeszukiwac. Jednym kliknieciem myszki bedzie mozna np. wyswietlic liste budynkow biurowych, ktore sa w budowie, o powierzchni > 50 tys m2, i >10 kondygnacjach w wojewodztwie mazowieckim. Na tym forum z czasem zdjecia, informacje znikaja, czesto bezpowrotnie. By je zachowac robie wlasnie te strone.


----------



## ChrisPL

^^ moglbys zarzucic jakies nowe skriny strony  ?


----------



## daauyi

i jeszcze jedna rada, ktora powinienes wziac pod uwage. 
absolutnie nie buduje serwisu od zera pod 800x600. to juz przeszlosc. w fazie testowej jest obecnie nowy lay yahoo.com (slaby notabene) robiony pod 1024 - to bedzie wlasciwie ostateczne pozegnanie osiemsetki. 
przy budowie malych stron reklamowych 800 jeszcze ma jakis sens - ze wzgledu na mala ilosc informacji, ale portalowki i corpo powinny wykorzystywac maximum rozdzielczosci poziomej. 
990px - przebuduj, rozszerz, zmultiplikuj kolumny. pomysl co jest najwazniejsze. dodaj czytelne naglowki. poszukaj atrakcyjnych ikonek. zmien kolorystyke (jeszcze raz zajrzyj na thinkvitamin).
zrezygnuj z bansensownego w tym projekcie zamkniacia laya i naroznikow, wyrzuc w diably ten brzydki cien. wstaw caly lay ladnie na border=0.

powodzenia!
maciek


----------



## kuniokun

daauyi said:


> coz, wlaciwie to moj zawod (serwisy www) wiec wtrace swoje 3 grosze. wybacz jesli bedzie czasem nie po twojej mysli.
> 
> 1. forum - nie mam nic przeciwko. dobre forum + wyszukiwarka - brzmi necaco. ja bede zagladal.


Ciesze sie


daauyi said:


> 2. funkcjonalnosc strony glownej serwisu jest niestety slaba a wrecz zla. na jakiej podstwie wybierales miasta po prawej?


Miasta sa po lewej, wybralem najwiekszych 40 miast Polski - to chyba naturalne. Oczywiscie sa wszytskie inne polskie miasta, ale nie ma do nich odnosnikow bezposrednio ze strony glownej


daauyi said:


> panel po prawej to system newsow? odciaga uwage od reszty, jest przeladowany.


System newsow to nie jest, ale osnosniki do ostatnich kilkunastu newsow. Skoro jest on przeladowany to jaki jest ten na np. Onecie?


daauyi said:


> po co ta ogromna mapa na srodku? na srodku widze znow newsy, powyzej mapki i ponizej... gdzie jest hierarchia?


Mapa jest to odnosnik do poszczegolnych wojewodztw. W zaleznosci na jakie wojewodztwo klikniesz - na takie sie przeniesiesz


daauyi said:


> jakimi wytycznymi kierowales sie budujac schemat layoutu pod katem zalozen infromacyjnych?


Zrobilem juz kilkadzisiat stron - takze dla powaznych firm - wierz mi schemat jest przemyslany i maksymalnie intuicyjny - przekonasz sie juz po pierwszej wizycie na stronie


daauyi said:


> 3. lay jest niestety wyjatkowo nieatrakcyjny graficznie. oczywiscie powiesz ze liczy sie content, ale zaufaj mi ze docelowo przyjemnosc z obcowania z serwisem jest mnoznikiem pozyskanych uzytkownikow. ty startujesz od zera i kazdy element musisz dopracowac, jesli chcesz osiagnac jakis sukces. pamietaj o tym ze funkcjonalny serwis ostro windujacy sie w google staje sie od razu lakomym kaskiem reklamowym. nie oszukujmy sie, poswiecajac na cos miesiace czasu dajesz sobie nadzieje na przyszle zyski i nie ma w tym nic zdroznego.


Layout robilem pod katem przejrzystosci, estetyki i SZYBKOSCI LADOWANIA, poza tym w ostatecznej wersji nanioslem na niego kilkanascie znaczacych poprawek. Na zyski nie licze, bedzie dobrze jak zwroci mi sie kasa za serwer i domene


daauyi said:


> 4. rady - mozesz popatrzec, nie musisz korzystac. od bardzo dlugiego czasu wytycznym serwisem pod katem rozkladu siatkowego informacji jest:
> www.bbc.co.uk
> lay nie musii ci sie podobac, natomiast romieszczenie informacyjne i ergonomia korzystania z serwisu jest na dzien dzisiejszy bliska doskonalosci.
> 
> luknij tez na:
> www.thinkvitamin.com - estetyka i funkcjonalnosc w jednym
> oraz
> www.rr.com/flash/index.cfm - ja go osobiscie troche na wyrost nazywam portalem 3 generacji.


Zanim zaczalem pisac strone rozrysowalem sobie jej plan, ktory bylwytyczna funkcjonalnosci kilkuset stron, ktore przejrzalem zanim zaczalem pisac.



daauyi said:


> podsumowujac. fajnie ze masz plany i bede kibicowal. ale to ze robisz cos sam nie oznacza, ze zwalnia cie to z dopracowania wielu drobiazgow.
> 
> to by bylo tak w skrocie :]


Dziekuje za cenna opinie


----------



## kuniokun

daauyi said:


> i jeszcze jedna rada, ktora powinienes wziac pod uwage.
> absolutnie nie buduje serwisu od zera pod 800x600. to juz przeszlosc. w fazie testowej jest obecnie nowy lay yahoo.com (slaby notabene) robiony pod 1024 - to bedzie wlasciwie ostateczne pozegnanie osiemsetki.
> przy budowie malych stron reklamowych 800 jeszcze ma jakis sens - ze wzgledu na mala ilosc informacji, ale portalowki i corpo powinny wykorzystywac maximum rozdzielczosci poziomej.
> 990px - przebuduj, rozszerz, zmultiplikuj kolumny. pomysl co jest najwazniejsze. dodaj czytelne naglowki. poszukaj atrakcyjnych ikonek. zmien kolorystyke (jeszcze raz zajrzyj na thinkvitamin).
> zrezygnuj z bansensownego w tym projekcie zamkniacia laya i naroznikow, wyrzuc w diably ten brzydki cien. wstaw caly lay ladnie na border=0.
> 
> powodzenia!
> maciek


Na razie bedzie pod 800, ale zmiana rozdzilczosci to kwestia edycji kilku stron i 1-2 dni roboty. Na pewno 800 juz powoli odhcodzi w przeszlosc i na pewno w przyszlosci zmienie to.
co do stronki http://www.thinkvitamin.com/ to osobiscie mi sie nie podoba. Wykorzystuje tylko 1 kolor (i odcienie tego koloru) - wyglada mdle.

Co do cienia to jak go nie bylo to stronka wydawala mi sie niedokonczona, ale pomysle jeszcze z tym.

Nowe screeny moze wrzuce jutro. Beda z wersji prawie ostatecznej


----------



## daauyi

kuniokun said:


> Ciesze sie
> 
> Miasta sa po lewej, wybralem najwiekszych 40 miast Polski - to chyba naturalne. Oczywiscie sa wszytskie inne polskie miasta, ale nie ma do nich odnosnikow bezposrednio ze strony glownej


to zredukuj to 15. bedzie o wiele lepiej. naprawde.



kuniokun said:


> System newsow to nie jest, ale osnosniki do ostatnich kilkunastu newsow. Skoro jest on przeladowany to jaki jest ten na np. Onecie?


onet? najgorzej rozplanowany polski portal. jesli juz gawedzimy o portalach, to zerknij na origo.hu



kuniokun said:


> Mapa jest to odnosnik do poszczegolnych wojewodztw. W zaleznosci na jakie wojewodztwo klikniesz - na takie sie przeniesiesz


ok, ale po co umiejsacawiac to tak centralnie. wyrzuc to pod miasta po lewej, zmniejsz i sflashuj.



kuniokun said:


> Zrobilem juz kilkadzisiat stron - takze dla powaznych firm - wierz mi schemat jest przemyslany i maksymalnie intuicyjny - przekonasz sie juz po pierwszej wizycie na stronie


nie mam powodu by ci nie wierzyc. oceniam tylko to co pokazales 



kuniokun said:


> Layout robilem pod katem przejrzystosci, estetyki i SZYBKOSCI LADOWANIA, poza tym w ostatecznej wersji nanioslem na niego kilkanascie znaczacych poprawek. Na zyski nie licze, bedzie dobrze jak zwroci mi sie kasa za serwer i domene


uwierz mi, grafikow z dziada pradziada :] ze to co pokazales nie jest estetyczne. polacznie kolorow jest nieatrakcyjne. trzymanie sie sztywno niebieskiego jest jedna z glownycg bolaczek netgrafiki. blu jest be 



kuniokun said:


> Zanim zaczalem pisac strone rozrysowalem sobie jej plan, ktory bylwytyczna funkcjonalnosci kilkuset stron, ktore przejrzalem zanim zaczalem pisac.
> 
> 
> Dziekuje za cenna opinie


do uslug


----------



## kuniokun

daauyi said:


> to zredukuj to 15. bedzie o wiele lepiej. naprawde.


Chyba tak zrobie


daauyi said:


> onet? najgorzej rozplanowany polski portal. jesli juz gawedzimy o portalach, to zerknij na origo.hu


Zle rozplanowany jak prawie wszystkie polskie portale.


daauyi said:


> ok, ale po co umiejsacawiac to tak centralnie. wyrzuc to pod miasta po lewej, zmniejsz i sflashuj.


Zamiast czesci miast, wrzuce calkowicie cos innego. Flasha nie lubie, jak okolo 30% internautow


daauyi said:


> uwierz mi, grafikow z dziada pradziada :] ze to co pokazales nie jest estetyczne. polacznie kolorow jest nieatrakcyjne. trzymanie sie sztywno niebieskiego jest jedna z glownycg bolaczek netgrafiki. blu jest be


Niebieskiego jest nieco wiecej tylko na glownje stronie, na innych przewaza raczej szary i czerwony. Niebieski jest tylko 1 z 5 kolorow, ktorych sie trzymam. Jest on na niemal KAZDYM duzym portalu (takze na origo.hu, ktory uznales za wzorowy) i to w ilosci duzo wiekszej wiec watpie bym przesadzil. Charakter strony niejest stricte portaloway, raczej vortalowy


----------



## pan_tomas

No właśnie... zaglądając ostatnio na forum znajduję ot takie wątki:

Jaki jest kolor Twoich oczu?  
Wasz znak zodiaku 
Jaki jest kolor waszych wlosow ? 
Zdjecia kobiet i dziewczyn jakie wam sie podobaja
Mój samochód 
Zdjecia panow i facetow jakie wam sie podobaja 
Polskie dziewczyny 

Jaki to ma związek z tematyką forum. Jak ktoś chce sobie pogadać o dupach, facetach, pieprzykach, to znajdzie to na Onecie. Przez te wszystkie wątki przychodzą tutaj onetowe trolle, które później nie tylko brudzą w "Po godzinach" ale i w innych sekcjach forum. Niedługo pojawią się pewnie wątki Kto ma dłuższego, grubszego, kto ma większą dupę itd. Pytanie tylko po co? 

Proponuję ograniczyć tematykę tego forum do wydarzeń w miastach, składania życzeń lub innych luźniejszych tematów, ale jednak związanych z tematyką forum?


----------



## sasiad

Jestem za!!!


----------



## behemot

Slowem IV RP nadciaga...
Moze jeszcze zalozmy Komisje do Spraw Ochrony Poprawnosci Tematyki na Forum
bzdura 
Jaestem na NIE

BTWytanie 'jestes za?' konkretnie do czego sie odnosi??


----------



## Koniaczeq

Nadgorliwosc jest gorsza od faszyzmu ! Człowiek nie sama arch i urb zyje. Na kazdym forum jest dział offtopicowy więc wyluzuj ! Jak ci sie nudzi to zamiast ratować świat bys poszedl na rower, basen :]


----------



## Guest

^^ racja...


----------



## Macieks

Nadgorliwości mówimy stanowcze !! NIE !!


----------



## wisza90

hmmm uwazam że przecież mozna tu nie zaglądać nie??Jestem za nie.


----------



## Zorbi

Absolutnie, zdecydowanie NIE 
Po godzinach to ma być po godzinach. Skoro rozmawiamy wszędzie tylko o głównej tematyce forum, to w po godzinach chyba już nie musimy, prawda ? Po cholerę ma być po godzinach skoro wszędzie, łącznie z tym działem będziemy musieli gadać o budowlach itp. ? To już lepiej w stosownych działach. Po godzinach jest bardzo potrzebnym wentylem na forum i należy tego działu bronić jak niepodległości !!!


----------



## pan_tomas

Do przedmówców.
To forum jest poświęcone określonej tematyce, jak sama nazwa wskazuje i dywagacje nt. koloru włosów, oczu itp. są najzwyczajniej w świecie zbędne. A na Po godzinach zaglądam (zaglądałem) choćby po to, żeby dowiedzieć się o tym co się dzieje w innych miastach (taki był pierwotny zamysł) co w chwili obecnej jest mocno utrudnione, gdyz giną one między debilnymi wątkami o kolorze włosów forumowiczów, które nic nie wnoszą i zaśmiecają FPW.
A z IV RP nie ma to nic wspólnego. Wolność nie polega na tym, że sie robi co chce i gdzie chce. Można robić wszystko byle w granicach prawa. I właśnie ustalenia takich zasad dla Po godzianch się domagam. Jeśli nie ma prawa, jest anarchia i robi się burdel.


----------



## Koniaczeq

^^^ cos sobie ubzdurałeś ! Nikt nie zlikwiduje po godzinach, bo ja tutaj rzadze  !


----------



## behemot

pan_tomas said:


> Do przedmówców.
> To forum jest poświęcone określonej tematyce, jak sama nazwa wskazuje i dywagacje nt. koloru włosów, oczu itp. są najzwyczajniej w świecie zbędne. A na Po godzinach zaglądam (zaglądałem) choćby po to, żeby dowiedzieć się o tym co się dzieje w innych miastach (taki był pierwotny zamysł) co w chwili obecnej jest mocno utrudnione, gdyz giną one między debilnymi wątkami o kolorze włosów forumowiczów, które nic nie wnoszą i zaśmiecają FPW.
> A z IV RP nie ma to nic wspólnego. Wolność nie polega na tym, że sie robi co chce i gdzie chce. Można robić wszystko byle w granicach prawa. I właśnie ustalenia takich zasad dla Po godzianch się domagam. Jeśli nie ma prawa, jest anarchia i robi się burdel.


Widzisz tylko clue IV RP jest ustalenie 'granic prawa' takich jakie aktualnie pasuja temu-kto-sie-domaga. Ja np. moge sie domagac zakazu zakladania tego typu watkow jak twoj, ktore absolutnie nic nie wnosza, a strescic je mozna krotko "co by tu jeszcze spieprzyc, Panowie"
Zasady prawa juz istnieja i wiecej niz pare osob wylecialo z forum za ich nieprzestrzeganie.


----------



## pan_tomas

Koniaczeq said:


> ^^^ cos sobie ubzdurałeś ! Nikt nie zlikwiduje po godzinach, bo ja tutaj rzadze  !


^^^ Coś sobie ubzdurałeś. Nikt nie pisał o likiwidacji Po godzianch.

No i potwierdza się co pisałem. Tutaj się nawet nie czyta co ktoś wcześniej napisał. Pisanie pierdół dla samego pisania.


----------



## behemot

pan_tomas said:


> ^^^ Coś sobie ubzdurałeś. Nikt nie pisał o likiwidacji Po godzianch.
> 
> No i potwierdza się co pisałem. Tutaj się nawet nie czyta co ktoś wcześniej napisał. Pisanie pierdół dla samego pisania.


no patrz, to tak jak caly ten watek.


----------



## sojuz

ło rety ło rety idzie anarchia i burdel będzie; łolaboga trzeba nam silnej ręki coby porządek wnet zaprowadziła; co by chyciła hydrę jedną za grdyke i ją ociupinę przydusiła coby za bardzo pyszczyć się jej nie chcialo :sleepy:


----------



## Koniaczeq

pan_tomas said:


> ^^^ Coś sobie ubzdurałeś. Nikt nie pisał o likiwidacji Po godzianch.
> 
> No i potwierdza się co pisałem. Tutaj się nawet nie czyta co ktoś wcześniej napisał. Pisanie pierdół dla samego pisania.


Nie zesraj sie  :hahaha:


----------



## raul

Forum Polskich Wieżowców czy....
Jesteś za?
*tak
*nie
-----------------------------------------

nie rozumiem...


----------



## adikk

Troche racji w tym jest, ale glosowalem na "nie". Owszem zadarzaja sie tematy (jak chocby te o kolorach), ktore mocno odbiegaja od pierwotnego zamyslu tego dzialu, ale przycinac bezwzglednie wszystko co nie jest zwiazne z tematyka forum tez jest IMO chybionym pomyslem. Mozna jedynie postulowac, aby mo(r)dki ostrzej traktowaly niektore poronione tematy.


----------



## filosss

pan_tomas said:


> No właśnie... zaglądając ostatnio na forum znajduję ot takie wątki:
> 
> Jaki jest kolor Twoich oczu?
> Wasz znak zodiaku
> Jaki jest kolor waszych wlosow ?
> Zdjecia kobiet i dziewczyn jakie wam sie podobaja
> Mój samochód
> Zdjecia panow i facetow jakie wam sie podobaja
> Polskie dziewczyny
> 
> Jaki to ma związek z tematyką forum. Jak ktoś chce sobie pogadać o dupach, facetach, pieprzykach, to znajdzie to na Onecie. Przez te wszystkie wątki przychodzą tutaj onetowe trolle, które później nie tylko brudzą w "Po godzinach" ale i w innych sekcjach forum. Niedługo pojawią się pewnie wątki Kto ma dłuższego, grubszego, kto ma większą dupę itd. Pytanie tylko po co?
> 
> Proponuję ograniczyć tematykę tego forum do wydarzeń w miastach, składania życzeń lub innych luźniejszych tematów, ale jednak związanych z tematyką forum?


Przesadzasz Pantomasie Nikt nie musi tu zaglądać... Ja tam lubie tu zajrzec... Polityki na szczescie (nieszczescie) juz nie ma... ale jest sporo innych atrakcji... A ten Dzial skutecznie integruje forumowiczow... Wielu mozna nielubiec za poglady takie czy owe ale dyskusje w takich wlasnie duperelskich watkach konsoliduja forumowiczow...


----------



## pan_tomas

behemot said:


> Widzisz tylko clue IV RP jest ustalenie 'granic prawa' takich jakie aktualnie pasuja temu-kto-sie-domaga.


Zgadza się. Tak się dzieje gdy jedna strona narzuca prawo pozostałym. I to rzeczywiście jest nie fair. Ja natomiast proponuję dyskusję, co powinniśmy zmienić a by większość była zadowolona. Taka drobna różnica.



behemot said:


> Ja np. moge sie domagac zakazu zakladania tego typu watkow jak twoj, ktore absolutnie nic nie wnosza, a strescic je mozna krotko "co by tu jeszcze spieprzyc, Panowie"


Tego typu wątków zapewne by nie było, gdyby nie fakt że idea forum Po godzinach wypaczyła się.



behemot said:


> Zasady prawa juz istnieja i wiecej niz pare osob wylecialo z forum za ich nieprzestrzeganie.


Zasady prawa są po to żeby je zmieniać, zwłaszcza gdy prawo jest złe.


----------



## pan_tomas

Koniaczeq said:


> Nie zesraj sie  :hahaha:


No to wykazałeś się elokwencją. Gratuluję.


----------



## Koniaczeq

pan_tomas said:


> No to wykazałeś się elokwencją. Gratuluję.



A ty kreatywnoscią ! :]


----------



## pan_tomas

A tutaj jeszcze przedstawiam zakres tematyki tego forum, przedstawiony na forum

"Po Godzinach 
Kultura, Polska po godzinach i wydarzenia z twojego miasta"


----------



## 625

ja jestem za forum o inwestycjach - im wiecej onetu, tym mniej ludzi z wiedza. a dobrze by bylo, gdyby ludzie o sporej wiedzy tu czesciej zagladali. wierzcie lub nie, robia to - tylko nie loguja sie widzac ta cala otoczke


----------



## behemot

pan_tomas said:


> Zgadza się. Tak się dzieje gdy jedna strona narzuca prawo pozostałym. I to rzeczywiście jest nie fair. Ja natomiast proponuję dyskusję, co powinniśmy zmienić a by większość była zadowolona. Taka drobna różnica.
> 
> 
> Tego typu wątków zapewne by nie było, gdyby nie fakt że idea forum Po godzinach wypaczyła się.
> 
> 
> Zasady prawa są po to żeby je zmieniać, zwłaszcza gdy prawo jest złe.


1. W twoich wypowiedziach pojawiaja sie zwroty typu 'domagam sie'. Poza tym poki co wiekszosc jest na nie i wychodzi na to ze to ty jestes niezadowolony. Od poczatku prezentujesz postawe jasnieoswieconego obroncy wartosci, jedyniewiedzacego co wypacza idee forum. 
2. Patrz p. 1. A teraz mi odpowiedz jak technicznie chcesz rozwiazac sprawe oceny ktory watek wypacza a ktory nie. To jednak zakladamy te Komisje??
3. Jakbym slyszal Ziobre, Wassermana i Kaczynskich....poza tym....patrz p.1


----------



## behemot

625 said:


> ja jestem za forum o inwestycjach - im wiecej onetu, tym mniej ludzi z wiedza. a dobrze by bylo, gdyby ludzie o sporej wiedzy tu czesciej zagladali. wierzcie lub nie, robia to - tylko nie loguja sie widzac ta cala otoczke


Uno pikolo problemo:
W watkach, ktore nie pasuja do wizji pana_tomasa czyli 'Zdjecia pan/panow" czy 'torebki i te sprawy' panuje wieksza kultura niz w niejednym inwestycyjnym...kwestia kultury dyskutantow a nie tematu.


----------



## pan_tomas

behemot said:


> 1. W twoich wypowiedziach pojawiaja sie zwroty typu 'domagam sie'. Poza tym poki co wiekszosc jest na nie i wychodzi na to ze to ty jestes niezadowolony. Od poczatku prezentujesz postawe jasnieoswieconego obroncy wartosci, jedyniewiedzacego co wypacza idee forum.
> 2. Patrz p. 1. A teraz mi odpowiedz jak technicznie chcesz rozwiazac sprawe oceny ktory watek wypacza a ktory nie. To jednak zakladamy te Komisje??
> 3. Jakbym slyszal Ziobre, Wassermana i Kaczynskich....poza tym....patrz p.1


1. Owszem. Domagam się ustalenia pewnych zasad. A jakie będą to zasady ustalmy wspólnie. Nie jestem wszechwiedzący, ale czytać umiem i przeznaczenie tego forum oraz jego pierwotna idea ma się nijak do tego co jest.

2. W tej chwili nie ma żadnych zasad dla tego forum. Ot taki śmietnik. Co wpadnie to zostaje i już. Porządki w domu czasem trzeba robić.

3. Może się źle wyraziłem. Winno być "Jeśli prawo jest złe (nie ze względów ideologicznych ale funkcjonalnych) to należy je zmieniać"


----------



## 625

behemot said:


> Uno pikolo problemo:
> W watkach, ktore nie pasuja do wizji pana_tomasa czyli 'Zdjecia pan/panow" czy 'torebki i te sprawy' panuje wieksza kultura niz w niejednym inwestycyjnym...kwestia kultury dyskutantow a nie tematu.


to swiadczy tylko o tym, ze tzreba je ostrzej moderowac. moze tak mala rewolucja kulturalna? np. [miasto] inwestycje - zero komentarzy, tylko suche fakty? komentarze tylko w [miasto] budynek - bez usmieszkow i "fajne"?


----------



## behemot

pan_tomas said:


> 1. Owszem. Domagam się ustalenia pewnych zasad. A jakie będą to zasady ustalmy wspólnie. Nie jestem wszechwiedzący, ale czytać umiem i przeznaczenie tego forum oraz jego pierwotna idea ma się nijak do tego co jest.
> 
> 2. W tej chwili nie ma żadnych zasad dla tego forum. Ot taki śmietnik. Co wpadnie to zostaje i już. Porządki w domu czasem trzeba robić.
> 
> 3. Może się źle wyraziłem. Winno być "Jeśli prawo jest złe (nie ze względów ideologicznych ale funkcjonalnych) to należy je zmieniać"


Nie odpowiedziales na moje pytanie. Kto i jak bedzie ocenial czy watek spelnia wymogi wizji i koncepcji FPW??


----------



## behemot

625 said:


> to swiadczy tylko o tym, ze tzreba je ostrzej moderowac. moze tak mala rewolucja kulturalna? np. [miasto] inwestycje - zero komentarzy, tylko suche fakty? komentarze tylko w [miasto] budynek - bez usmieszkow i "fajne"?



Rewolucja kulturalna?? To teraz juz nie Kaczynski tylko Mao...coraz lepsze propozycje :lol:
To moze od razu zwinmy manele. Wrzucmy kilka watkow z linkami do lokalnych gazet i dajmy sobie spokoj z calym forum...


----------



## pan_tomas

behemot said:


> Nie odpowiedziales na moje pytanie. Kto i jak bedzie ocenial czy watek spelnia wymogi wizji i koncepcji FPW??


Przede wszystkim należy się samemu pilnować, chociaż Polakom ciężko to przychodzi. Wtedy nie będzie probemu z czyszczeniem forum. Jednakże będąc realistą... mamy ściśle określoną tematykę forum i wątki odbiegające od przenosimy lub kasujemy. Kto? "Święta czwórka" wybrana przez forumową społeczność.
Poza tym, czy o tak istotnych sprawach jak kolor włosów forumowiczów nie można pogadać na czacie alb na innym forum, których linki byłyby podlinkowane?


----------



## WroFanatyk

behemot said:


> Uno pikolo problemo:
> W watkach, ktore nie pasuja do wizji pana_tomasa czyli 'Zdjecia pan/panow" czy 'torebki i te sprawy' panuje wieksza kultura niz w niejednym inwestycyjnym...kwestia kultury dyskutantow a nie tematu.


Dokladnie tak!!

Luz jest wskazany i kultura


----------



## 625

behemot said:


> Rewolucja kulturalna?? To teraz juz nie Kaczynski tylko Mao...coraz lepsze propozycje :lol:
> To moze od razu zwinmy manele. Wrzucmy kilka watkow z linkami do lokalnych gazet i dajmy sobie spokoj z calym forum...


chcesz zeby wypowiadali sie powaznie ludzie? jezeli tak,. to trzeba stworzyc watki, w ktorych nmie bedzie syfu. jak ktos ma na niego ochote, niech pisze w "po godzinach" i to i tak z umiarem - nie pamietasz co niedawno sie dzialo?


----------



## behemot

pan_tomas said:


> Przede wszystkim należy się samemu pilnować, chociaż Polakom ciężko to przychodzi. Wtedy nie będzie probemu z czyszczeniem forum. Jednakże będąc realistą... mamy ściśle określoną tematykę forum i wątki odbiegające od przenosimy lub kasujemy. Kto? "Święta czwórka" wybrana przez forumową społeczność.
> Poza tym, czy o tak istotnych sprawach jak kolor włosów forumowiczów nie można pogadać na czacie alb na innym forum, których linki byłyby podlinkowane?


1. Juz przy brigowaniu/banowaniu okazalo sie ze swieta czworka to nie Swieta Trojca i tez sie myli. Chcesz wywolywac nastepne konflikty i nastepna 'fale' odejsc. 
2. Mozna, ale mozna tez w dziale Po godzinach, Ktorego ty doprawdy nie musisz czytac. Skoro watki w Po godzinach dorabiaja sie 100 stron to znaczy ze wiekszosci to odpowiada, prawda?


----------



## behemot

625 said:


> chcesz zeby wypowiadali sie powaznie ludzie? jezeli tak,. to trzeba stworzyc watki, w ktorych nmie bedzie syfu. jak ktos ma na niego ochote, niech pisze w "po godzinach" i to i tak z umiarem - nie pamietasz co niedawno sie dzialo?


Pozwolisz ze ci przypomne:



> [miasto] inwestycje - zero komentarzy, tylko suche fakty?


WYPOWIADALI...
czy wklejali niusy z gazet??


----------



## pan_tomas

behemot said:


> 1. Juz przy brigowaniu/banowaniu okazalo sie ze swieta czworka to nie Swieta Trojca i tez sie myli. Chcesz wywolywac nastepne konflikty i nastepna 'fale' odejsc.
> 2. Mozna, ale mozna tez w dziale Po godzinach, Ktorego ty doprawdy nie musisz czytac. Skoro watki w Po godzinach dorabiaja sie 100 stron to znaczy ze wiekszosci to odpowiada, prawda?


1. Nigdy nie będzie tak, że wszyscy są zadowoleni. 
2. Stwórzmy dział np. "Na luzie" i tam będzie można rozmawiać o wszystkim. Czy ma to być integralna cześć tego forum czy tylko link (ze względów technicznych opowiadam się za tym drugi rozwiązaniem) ustalmy razem. Byle tylko trzymać się jako tako porządku. I tutaj się sprawa rozwiązuje. Wątek nie na temat w Po godzianch, przenosimy do "Na luzie" itd.


----------



## behemot

pan_tomas said:


> 1. Nigdy nie będzie tak, że wszyscy są zadowoleni.
> 2. Stwórzmy dział np. "Na luzie" i tam będzie można rozmawiać o wszystkim. Czy ma to być integralna cześć tego forum czy tylko link (ze względów technicznych opowiadam się za tym drugi rozwiązaniem) ustalmy razem. Byle tylko trzymać się jako tako porządku. I tutaj się sprawa rozwiązuje. Wątek nie na temat w Po godzianch, przenosimy do "Na luzie" itd.


1. Patrz:



> 2. Mozna, ale mozna tez w dziale Po godzinach, Ktorego ty doprawdy nie musisz czytac. *Skoro watki w Po godzinach dorabiaja sie 100 stron to znaczy ze wiekszosci to odpowiada, prawda?*


wychodzi na to, ze to ty jestes ten niezadowolony
a z 'twardego' moderowania niezadowolona byla(by) spora grupa

2. "Ale to juz byloooo"...
Przypominam ze juz mielismy 2 dzialy w Po Godzinach i forumowicze opowiedzieli sie za polaczeniem. Poza tym takie mnozenie bytow jest bez sensu...Poza tym powiedz co konkretnie nie odpowiada ci w obecnej formie "po godzinach"?? Formie, a nie konkretnych przypadkach chamstwa, ktore zdarzaja sie we wszystkich dzialach.


----------



## NorthPole

Nie widzę powodu, aby polskie forum różniło się od wszystkich innych. Czy po skończeniu pracy wpadacie do baru aby ględzić o sprawach służbowych?
Jak komuś nie podobają się czyjeś poglądy i sam jest w gorącej wodzie kąpany (ergo: boi się bana), niech tutaj nie zagląda albo omija podejrzane wątki szerokim łukiem (ja tak konsekwentnie robiłem z politycznymi). Jeśli modowie zauważą, że jakieś tematy są banotwórcze (np. wątek o kolorze oczu czy inne wątki antropometryczne), wciągną je po prostu na "Indeks Tematów Zakazanych" :sleepy:
Krótko mówiąc jestem za _status quo_.


----------



## pan_tomas

behemot said:


> 2. "Ale to juz byloooo"...
> Przypominam ze juz mielismy 2 dzialy w Po Godzinach i forumowicze opowiedzieli sie za polaczeniem. Poza tym takie mnozenie bytow jest bez sensu...Poza tym powiedz co konkretnie nie odpowiada ci w obecnej formie "po godzinach"?? Formie, a nie konkretnych przypadkach chamstwa, ktore zdarzaja sie we wszystkich dzialach.


A no to, że szukając ciekawych informacji z innych miast ciężko cokolwiek znaleźć. Taki był pierwotny zamysł tego forum i zakres jego tematyki. Ważne wydarzenia, informacje z innych miast uciekają w niepamięć dzięki mnożącym się z prędkością światła wątkom o włosach, torebkach, pieprzykach, itp.
Poza tym jak już napisałem, nie jestem pewien czy aby Forum Polskich Wieżowców jest miejscem odpowiednim (z założenia) do rozmów o w/w rzeczach (chociaż idąc w drugą stronę to powinniśmy rozmawiać tylko o wieżowcach).


----------



## 625

na razie wlasnie jest glownie wklejanie z gazet. a gdyby zaostrzyc kryteria do faktow, pojaili by sie insiderzy - spojrz jak wygladaja niektore posty w [wroclaw] inwestycje - miedzy wierszami sa ciekawostki, ale dyskusja jest kulturalna - o cos takiego mi chodzi.
a odchodzenie bylo spowodowane wlasnie przez rozpasanie dzialu [po godzinach]


----------



## 625

zadam pytanie inaczej:
jestescie za przyciaganiem nowych userow:
1. ludzi zawodowo zwiazancyh z inwestycjami i milosnikow wiezowcow?
2. mlodziezy podniecajacej sie wysokoscia wiezowcow i milosnikow wiezowcow?


----------



## behemot

pan_tomas said:


> A no to, że szukając ciekawych informacji z innych miast ciężko cokolwiek znaleźć. Taki był pierwotny zamysł tego forum i zakres jego tematyki. Ważne wydarzenia, informacje z innych miast uciekają w niepamięć dzięki mnożącym się z prędkością światła wątkom o włosach, torebkach, pieprzykach, itp.
> Poza tym jak już napisałem, nie jestem pewien czy aby Forum Polskich Wieżowców jest miejscem odpowiednim (z założenia) do rozmów o w/w rzeczach (chociaż idąc w drugą stronę to powinniśmy rozmawiać tylko o wieżowcach).


Sek w tym, ze te wazna informacje sa wazne zwykle dla paru osob z danego miasta. Gdyby bylo inaczej, nie uciekalyby. 
Forum nie jest miejscem odpowiednim, dlatego zalozono Po godzinach. tak jest na wszystkich forach SSC. I nie widze powodu zeby to zmieniac.


----------



## decapitated

^^ mozna przyciągac obie grupy. "po godzinach" powinno zostać takie jakie jest. jesteśmy w końcu wesołymi i ciekawymi świata ludzmi i troche dyskusji o muzyce, kobietach, samochodach, czy humorze nie zaszkodzi. A wątki o inwestycjach, czy o wieżowcach, drogach itp sa na dość wysokim poziomie.


----------



## pan_tomas

behemot said:


> 1. Patrz:
> 
> 
> 
> wychodzi na to, ze to ty jestes ten niezadowolony
> a z 'twardego' moderowania niezadowolona byla(by) spora grupa
> 
> 2. "Ale to juz byloooo"...
> Przypominam ze juz mielismy 2 dzialy w Po Godzinach i forumowicze opowiedzieli sie za polaczeniem. Poza tym takie mnozenie bytow jest bez sensu...Poza tym powiedz co konkretnie nie odpowiada ci w obecnej formie "po godzinach"?? Formie, a nie konkretnych przypadkach chamstwa, ktore zdarzaja sie we wszystkich dzialach.


Jeszcz jedno na dziś. Zobacz który dział ma najwięcej wątków? Czy to jest istotą tego forum? Czy nie stajemy sie powoli takim Onetem?


----------



## behemot

625 said:


> zadam pytanie inaczej:
> jestescie za przyciaganiem nowych userow:
> 1. ludzi zawodowo zwiazancyh z inwestycjami i milosnikow wiezowcow?
> 2. mlodziezy podniecajacej sie wysokoscia wiezowcow i milosnikow wiezowcow?


1. Na forum jest paru nastolatkow o poziomie wiedzy i kultury wyzszym niz niejeden zawodowiec. 
2. To nie jest worum dla zawodowcow
3. Argument mniej wiecej z tych jaki zawsze krakowscy pozal sie boze architekci wytaczaja przeciw Archiszopie -nie wam maluczkim oceniac nasze 'dziela'


----------



## behemot

pan_tomas said:


> Jeszcz jedno na dziś. Zobacz który dział ma najwięcej wątków? Czy to jest istotą tego forum? Czy nie stajemy sie powoli takim Onetem?


No i o czym konkretnie to swiadczy??Jak mawiaja, sa 2 rodzaje klamst, zwykle i statystyka...


----------



## 625

> 1. Na forum jest paru nastolatkow o poziomie wiedzy i kultury wyzszym niz niejeden zawodowiec.


ja tam chcialbym zebysmy mieli swoja kulture. ale teraz to nie zawsze tak jest


> 2. To nie jest worum dla zawodowcow


a czemu nie? niech bedzie ich wiecej!


> 3. Argument mniej wiecej z tych jaki zawsze krakowscy pozal sie boze architekci wytaczaja przeciw Archiszopie -nie wam maluczkim oceniac nasze 'dziela'


czytaj co pisze - komentowanie bedzie, ale na poziomie, bez fajne - jak sie nie podoba, to bardzo dobrze! byle z kultura i argumentami!


----------



## behemot

625 said:


> ja tam chcialbym zebysmy mieli swoja kulture. ale teraz to nie zawsze tak jest
> 
> a czemu nie? niech bedzie ich wiecej!
> 
> czytaj co pisze - komentowanie bedzie, ale na poziomie, bez fajne - jak sie nie podoba, to bardzo dobrze! byle z kultura i argumentami!


1. Swoja kulture?? Mozesz wyjasnic to skomplikowane pojecie??
2. Forum jest otwarte. Nie jest forum branzowym. Badz laskaw to zrozumiec.
3. Ty czytaj co pisze: od zlikwidowania jednego dzialu, lub arbitralnego decydowania o tym jaki temat jest 'dozwolony' nie zmieni sie poziom dyskusji. Natomiast wprowadzanie takiej cenzury to bedzie koniec forum. Eliminowac mozna chamskie wypowiedzi, w razie recydywy niepotrafiacych sie dostosowac uzytkownikow, ale nie 'niewygodne' tematy. Wystarczy ze pani senator jedna czy druga juz chce czytac sztuki przed wystawieniem.


----------



## billy-the-kid

Wydaje mi się że forum nie jest absolutnie tylko dla insiderów i zawodowców bo wtedy byłoby małym hermetycznym bytem wirtualnym o którym wiedziałoby niewielu ludzi. 
Przecież nawet moderatorzy nie są fachowcami z branży. Jeśli oni i im podobni odejdą to nie będzie kogo moderowac. 
To prawda że w "Po Godzinach" pojawia się wiele bzdurnych i mało poważnych wątków ale komu to tak naprawdę przeszkadza? Myślę że dopóki nie ma pyskówek i chamstwa (co zdarza się też nierzadko w wątkach inwestycyjnych) i nie potrzebna jest interwencja moderatorów to wszystko jest OK. 
Zresztą nawet fachowcy lubią sobie pogadac o samochodach, dupach, kawałach itp. Dlaczego nie mogliby robic tego tutaj?


----------



## 625

behemot said:


> 1. Swoja kulture?? Mozesz wyjasnic to skomplikowane pojecie??
> 2. Forum jest otwarte. Nie jest forum branzowym. Badz laskaw to zrozumiec.
> 3. Ty czytaj co pisze: od zlikwidowania jednego dzialu, lub arbitralnego decydowania o tym jaki temat jest 'dozwolony' nie zmieni sie poziom dyskusji. Natomiast wprowadzanie takiej cenzury to bedzie koniec forum. Eliminowac mozna chamskie wypowiedzi, w razie recydywy niepotrafiacych sie dostosowac uzytkownikow, ale nie 'niewygodne' tematy. Wystarczy ze pani senator jedna czy druga juz chce czytac sztuki przed wystawieniem.


czytaj co pisze - nie cenzura, tylko zasada, ze w pewnych watkach nie komentujemy bez sensu. od tego sa inne dzialy. swoja kulture - nie kulture nastolatkow czy zawodowcow - ty to napisales. nie jestem za cenzura, ale jestem pewien, ze nawet jej wprowadzenie nie byloby koncem forum. ja nie mowie o niewygodnych tematach. po prostu nalezy zalozyc ostrzejsze rygory, bo zobacz w jakim kierunku zmierza wiekszosc tematow z po godzinach - jak mam ochote pogadac o pierdolach to ide na piwo, a nie tworze watki zeby sie nie nudzic.


----------



## behemot

625 said:


> czytaj co pisze - nie cenzura, tylko zasada, ze w pewnych watkach nie komentujemy bez sensu. od tego sa inne dzialy. swoja kulture - nie kulture nastolatkow czy zawodowcow - ty to napisales. nie jestem za cenzura, ale jestem pewien, ze nawet jej wprowadzenie nie byloby koncem forum. ja nie mowie o niewygodnych tematach. po prostu nalezy zalozyc ostrzejsze rygory, bo zobacz w jakim kierunku zmierza wiekszosc tematow z po godzinach - jak mam ochote pogadac o pierdolach to ide na piwo, a nie tworze watki zeby sie nie nudzic.


To idz na piwo zamiast zagladac do Po godzinach. Nikt cie nie zmusza. Natomiast ty chcesz zmusic forumowiczow do trzymania sie 'slusznej' linii.
A jak na razie sam nie trzymasz sie tematu.


----------



## 625

behemot said:


> To idz na piwo zamiast zagladac do Po godzinach. Nikt cie nie zmusza. Natomiast ty chcesz zmusic forumowiczow do trzymania sie 'slusznej' linii.
> A jak na razie sam nie trzymasz sie tematu.


trzymam sie tematu. a zajrzalem tu, bo ten watek dotyczy w duzym stopniu reszty forum i wiem takze, ze moznaby przyciagnac do forum ludzi, ktorzy wniesliby tu duzo ciekawych informacji, analiz, takze humoru. ale na poziomie.


----------



## Bodrum

I znowu komuś coś przeszkadza... Po Godzinach to Po Godzinach, wyluzujcie, luuudzie...


----------



## kędziorek

co za jelopy wogole glosuja za tak  precz z cenzurą na forum-takie me skromne zdanie. a po godzinach to po godzinach, posty tu się nie liczą więc wyluzuj 

EDIT: hehe, nie zaglądałem na 2 i 3 strone tego watku, a okazalo sie ze post przed moim jest prawie identyczny


----------



## behemot

625 said:


> trzymam sie tematu. a zajrzalem tu, bo ten watek dotyczy w duzym stopniu reszty forum i wiem takze, ze moznaby przyciagnac do forum ludzi, ktorzy wniesliby tu duzo ciekawych informacji, analiz, takze humoru. ale na poziomie.


Wiesz? ale skad?Badania?, Ankiety?? Telemarketing?? Wrozka??
Wiesz ale nie powiesz??
Ostatnio duzo ludzi duzo rzeczy wie, tylko nie wie skad...


----------



## markus1234

jestem zdecydowanie za TAK.

Kiedys bylo to forum powazne z newsami ,fotkami z budowy ,dyskusjami o miastach (na przyklad o starej wawie) a teraz to forum coraz barziej przypomina mi portal 16 latkow ,ktorzy przychodzac ze szkoly nie maja co robic i zbijaja czas bezsensownymi dyskusjami. A jak nikt z nimi bezsensownie dyskutowac nie chce to zakladaja watki...

"ile macie wzrostu" "jaki macie kau" "co by bylo gdyby.." "czy podoba wam sie..." itd.

Kiedys w "po godzinach" dyskutowalismy o diagramach na SSP ,o newsach na temat rynku biurowego w wawie ,na temat zagranicznych miast ,warr dawal fajne fotki ,dyskutowalismy o polskih miastach itd. czyli o zeczach zwiazanych z tematyka. A teraz jest to porostu dugi ONET.

Jednak najbardziej denerwuje mnie zasmiecanie OFF topicem watkow "libeskinda" i innych podobnych "ON topicowych"


----------



## behemot

hmmm jakos sobie nie przypominam tego co piszesz..i dramatycznej roznicy jakosci pomiedzy 2002 kiedy przyszedlem i 2006, nie widze..
Moze ci sie wlaczyly wspomnienia z cyklu 'kiedys, jak bylem piekny i mlody, to byly czasy' :lol:


----------



## markus1234

no coz ,jak sie siedzi na zadupiu w rejkjawiku ,to sie moze niektore zeczy przeoczylo..


----------



## decapitated

^^ a tak a propos to co budują tego libeskinda, czy nie?


----------



## kotbehemot

jako osoba sprzątajaca tutaj odpowiem w ten sposób:
jest pewna grupa tematów, które wykluwały się często w "po godzinach", po czym przenosiły na inne wątki i stwarzały bardzo nieprzyjemną atmosferę na forum. Te tematy to polityka, seks i religia (a dokładniej PiS, homoseksualizm i katolicyzm) dlatego te tematy są zabronione, wyklęte i ocenzurowane Poza tym nie widze zadnego powodu, zeby czegokolwiek zabraniać - ponieważ nie widzę zadnego wpływu wątku torebkowego na wątek np o Nowym Miescie w Krakowie.

pozdr


----------



## embercadero

Nie opowiadaj behemot, dramatyczna różnica niestety jest i to nie porównując nawet z zamierzchłą przeszłością ale nawet z tym co było jeszcze z pół roku temu. To forum zdycha, większość kompetentnych i rzeczywiście zainteresowanych architekturą użytkowników przestała tu bywać wcale albo bywa bardzo rzadko. Zostało przekomarzające się przedszkole, ja tylko czekam na wątek pod tytułem "mój pierwszy orgazm".


----------



## decapitated

^^ pół roku temu byly watki: czy lubisz dżem itp i brylował w nich np. rcube (czyli dośc powazny forumowicz, laureat konkursu GW) Teraz są wątki o wzroście i kolorze owłosienia, czy to aż taka różnica? Mają za to jedna wspólna ceche, sa idiotyczne.


----------



## embercadero

Tak, tylko że jeszcze pół roku temu masa ciekawych i kompetentnych ludzi pisywała dużo i często w wątkach merytorycznych. A teraz nie. Teraz piszą głównie dzieci chcące obracać kamienice, zadające pytania czemu się nie wyburza bloków albo narzekające że bloki brzydkie. Ewentualnie zadające pytanie "co to jest i czy to wybudują" na czterdziestej stronie wątku. Posty merytoryczne zniknęły z podforów architektonicznych, jeszcze tylko getto w infrastrukturze trzyma poziom.


----------



## decapitated

To fakt, posty o obarcaniu jeszcze przebole, bo kazdy ma jakies pomysły, tym bardziej, że już w Wawie przekręcano palac Ale pytania, co, jak, czemu, gdzie rzeczywiście denerwują i czasem trudno prowadzic normalna rozmowe. Ale wydaje mi sie, że to głównie problem duzych inwestycji, jak stadiony, Libeskind, Nowe Miasto itp.


----------



## MAR_tm

Masstah said:


> Tak, tylko że jeszcze pół roku temu masa ciekawych i kompetentnych ludzi pisywała dużo i często w wątkach merytorycznych. A teraz nie. Teraz piszą głównie dzieci chcące obracać kamienice, zadające pytania czemu się nie wyburza bloków albo narzekające że bloki brzydkie. Ewentualnie zadające pytanie "co to jest i czy to wybudują" na czterdziestej stronie wątku. Posty merytoryczne zniknęły z podforów architektonicznych, jeszcze tylko getto w infrastrukturze trzyma poziom.


wnosząc wiele świerzości do merytorycznej dyskusji, pragnę wyrazić moją zgodność z zapatrywaniami na problem forumowicza wyżej zacytowanego 


*RCUBE - PRZYBYWAJ ZE SWOIM KETCHUPEM!*


----------



## billy-the-kid

Masstah said:


> Tak, tylko że jeszcze pół roku temu masa ciekawych i kompetentnych ludzi pisywała dużo i często w wątkach merytorycznych. A teraz nie. Teraz piszą głównie dzieci chcące obracać kamienice, zadające pytania czemu się nie wyburza bloków albo narzekające że bloki brzydkie. Ewentualnie zadające pytanie "co to jest i czy to wybudują" na czterdziestej stronie wątku. Posty merytoryczne zniknęły z podforów architektonicznych, jeszcze tylko getto w infrastrukturze trzyma poziom.


To prawda że nieraz takie posty są irytujące. Pojawiło się chyba tutaj ostatnio sporo 15-18 latków którzy faktycznie zaśmiecają wątki inwestycyjne. Ale nie sądzę żeby likwidacja "Po Godzinach" pomogła. Może byc nawet gorzej - zaczną byc jeszcze aktywniejsi w wątkach fachowych a moderatorzy nie będą mogli ich usuwac bo nie będzie właściwie za co. Forum robi się coraz bardziej popularne i ceną za to jest właśnie przyrost ilościowy ale niekoniecznie jakościowy. 

Może dałoby się zrobic coś takiego że każdy user rejestrujący się na forum musi kliknąc na "I Agree" po przeczytaniu krótkiego opisu zasad tutaj panujących - np. nie zaśmiecania wątków inwestycyjnych "ochami i achami" i zadawaniem głupich pytań bo nie chce im się czytac od początku?


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

pan_tomas said:


> No właśnie... zaglądając ostatnio na forum znajduję ot takie wątki:
> 
> Jaki jest kolor Twoich oczu?
> Wasz znak zodiaku
> Jaki jest kolor waszych wlosow ?
> Zdjecia kobiet i dziewczyn jakie wam sie podobaja
> Mój samochód
> Zdjecia panow i facetow jakie wam sie podobaja
> Polskie dziewczyny
> 
> Jaki to ma związek z tematyką forum. Jak ktoś chce sobie pogadać o dupach, facetach, pieprzykach, to znajdzie to na Onecie. Przez te wszystkie wątki przychodzą tutaj onetowe trolle, które później nie tylko brudzą w "Po godzinach" ale i w innych sekcjach forum. Niedługo pojawią się pewnie wątki Kto ma dłuższego, grubszego, kto ma większą dupę itd. Pytanie tylko po co?


sad but true
już od dawna o tym mówię...


----------



## Kiryl

He, w amerykańskim dziale są wątki typu dogs vs cats


----------



## XZIBIT **kraków**

zdjecia panów i facetów jakie wam się podobaja ?? boze kochany co to jest za wątek?? jakis zdrowo walnięty koleś go załozył !! niech bóg go ma w opiece . biedne dziecko!!


----------



## decapitated

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> sad but true


Nie offtopicuj, to nie jest watek o muzyce
Wiecie, takie dyskusje są w sumie bezcelowe, SSC jest forum otwartym i nikomu nie zabronimy tu pisać.


----------



## salutuj

Jestem przeciwny ograniczaniu tematyki po godzinach.


----------



## rcube

MAR_tm said:


> *RCUBE - PRZYBYWAJ ZE SWOIM KETCHUPEM!*



Chodzi Ci o sloik ?  Mam go tutaj pokazac wszystkim ?  Mam nowa wersje  Mam nadzieje ze macie 2GB ramu na pokladzie i ewenetualnie miejsce na spory plik wymiany


----------



## talkinghead

pan_tomas said:


> Tyle że przeznaczenie tego forum miało być inne
> Kultura, Polska po godzinach i wydarzenia z twojego miasta. I w tym cały sęk.


Na poczatku tak walsnie bylo. Wrzucalo sie koncerty, spektakle itp. Nawet dochodzilo do polemik ktore miasto ma bardziej prestizowe festiwale itp.



na poczatku bylo slowo. potem stal sie chaos


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Mam wielką prośbę do naszych speców od internetu:
W jaki sposób można stworzyć forum internetowe, dopinając je do istniejącej strony? Jakie szablony (że tak to jako laik nazwę ) polecacie?
Czy są darmowe fora, czy tylko płatne?
Bardzo proszę o poradę, z góry dziękuję!


----------



## kotbehemot

Poszukaj czegoś co się nazywa PHPbb - to jest silnik do for internetowych, którym mnie kiedys udało się postawić całkiem fajne forum. Poszukaj w polskim internecie - jest kilka for poświęconych PHPbb i tam sobie poczytasz FAQi, ściągniesz odpowiedni silnik i skina jakiego potrzebujesz a spece Ci pomogą jak czegoś nie będziesz wiedział.

PS jedyny darmowy serwer, jak w tej chwili obsługuje PHPbb to Lycos - i na nim będziesz musiał ustawić forum.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

^^dlatego, że moderatorzy zaczęli tolerować pokemonologię, o czym napisał orzeu.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

dzięki za info! poszperam o tym, a w razie wątpliwości, zjawię się tutaj
A co jeżeli chodzi o płatne serwery? Tego nie wykluczam, wydaje mi się, że niewygórowana cena nie byłaby problemem.
Czekam na dalsze edvajsy


----------



## kotbehemot

@ Mikael - chciałbym przypomnieć, ze swego czasu byłeś osobą, która najwięcej sie udzielała w różnego rodzaju offtopikach. Ja nie widzę różnicy między rozmawianiem o gejach we wspólczesnym świecie na Forum Polskich Wieżowców, a rozmawianiem o zdjęciach pań i panów na FPW... Tak więc nie bądź taki radykalny, bo gdybyśmy mieli usuwać za offtopic to....


----------



## 625

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Mam wielką prośbę do naszych speców od internetu:
> W jaki sposób można stworzyć forum internetowe, dopinając je do istniejącej strony? Jakie szablony (że tak to jako laik nazwę ) polecacie?
> Czy są darmowe fora, czy tylko płatne?
> Bardzo proszę o poradę, z góry dziękuję!


wpisz w googlu phpbb - gotowce, opisy, tutoriale. jak bede w domu to podesle Ci linki - wszystko po polsku. ale powinienes latwo sam znalezc.


----------



## kotbehemot

Najpierw spróbuj postawić bezpłatnie forum. Mnie jako zupełnemu laikowi, rozkminienie tego systemu zajęło kilka dni - a więc da się Załóż sobie konto na lycosie, skonfiguruj silnik (choć o ile pamiętam tam nie ma dużo konfigurowania), wrzuć go na serwer, spróbuj się tym pobawić, czy silnik PHPbb Ci odpowiada, jak nie, to poszukaj innego (choć nie wiem, czy inne silniki są bezpłatne!) i dopiero jak bedziesz przekonany o tym, czy Ci to odpowiada, poszukaj serwera komercyjnego. No i wtedy oczywiscie też trzeba szukać takiego, który obsługuje silnik forum, który sobie wybrałeś - a to nie jest takie oczywiste!


----------



## 625

ja korzystam z jeszcze jednego forum. pojawia sie na nim caly czas bardzo duzo nowych ludzi. ale kazdy z miejsca jest ustawiany. dzieki temu poziom jest caly czas utrzymywany. ale do tego potrzeba tez paru pluginoiw, a bez Jana tego nie zrobimy.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

kotbehemot said:


> @ Mikael - chciałbym przypomnieć, ze swego czasu byłeś osobą, która najwięcej sie udzielała w różnego rodzaju offtopikach. Ja nie widzę różnicy między rozmawianiem o gejach we wspólczesnym świecie na Forum Polskich Wieżowców, a rozmawianiem o zdjęciach pań i panów na FPW... Tak więc nie bądź taki radykalny, bo gdybyśmy mieli usuwać za offtopic to....


Okej - praktycznie wszystkie sprawy polityczne, muzyka, sport, ewentualnie jakieś hobby, które podzielałem. Tu się udzielałem
Ale to nie to samo, co pokemoństwo, jak to nazwał orzeu.
Z drugiej strony staram się być konsekwentny i odkąd zauważyłem degrengoladę tego działu i zacząłem o tym pisać, ograniczyłem swój udział w wątkach, w których faktycznie kiedyś spamowałem


----------



## kotbehemot

^^ ja jednak byłbym ostrożny z tym pokemoństwem.. Pamietasz start forumowicza AUTO? Chyba wszyscy pamietają - wtedy wszyscy go chcieli wyrzuci. Minęły 2 miesiące i stał się normalnym uzytkownikiem, który na dodatek jest z nami do teraz i z tego co się orientuję, wypowiada sie głównie w merytoycznych wątkach.. Sądzę, ze Wasz nowy krakowski kolega też się opanuje


----------



## eosendil

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Z drugiej strony staram się być konsekwentny i odkąd zauważyłem degrengoladę tego działu i zacząłem o tym pisać, ograniczyłem swój udział w wątkach, w których faktycznie kiedyś spamowałem


to samo zauważyłem u mnie :cheers:


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> To jest forum o wieżowcach. Jeżeli forumowicz chciałby się wyżyć, jak to piszesz, w wątkach merytorycznych, to należałoby go bezwzględnie zbanować. Proste.
> Jest tak, że forum jest dla nas, a nie my dla forum, ale są tego granice. Forum jest dla nas, miłośników inwestycji i architektury. Coś ci się pomyliło Frater, celem tego forum NIE JEST zapewnienie ludziom którzy potrzebują się wyżyć odpowiedniego miejsca na to, aby potem nie zaśmiecali wątków merytorycznych! Cóż za paranoja, czy sobie zdajesz sprawe z tego, co napisałeś?!


Tak, zdaję sobie sprawę z tego co napisałem. Rzecz w tym, że sprawa nie jest tak oczywista i czarno-biała jak to Ty ją postrzegasz. Jeśli przyjąć Twój punkt widzenia, to należałoby zbanować 3/4 userów. Bo tak naprawdę na tym forum nie ma wielu osób, które rzeczywiście wnoszą coś nowego, mają dostęp do ciekawych informacji i coś ciekawego do powiedzenia. Jest za to sporo ludzi młodych ('inwazja małoletnich pokemonow' to może przesada, ale coś w tym jest), którzy poza wklejaniem zdjęć (czasem bardzo dobrych), w zasadzie nie mają wiele do powiedzenia. A jednocześnie, jak to w tym wieku - chcą się udzielać, chcą być widoczni. I to oni (nie wymieniając konkretnych nicków) najbardziej szaleją w 'po godzinach'. Co do tego jaka jest tematyka forum - sporu nie ma. Zamiast dopatrywać się paranoi (bardzo merytoryczny argument, swoją drogą ), popatrz na to jak funkcjonują inne tego rodzaju fora. To ze forum potrzebuje 'wentyla bezpieczeństwa', nie oznacza, ze jako takie ma służyć do tego, by przychodzili tu ludzie których wyłącznym celem jest 'wyżywanie się' w off-topicu. Po prostu potrzeba racjonalnego marginesu, odrobiny luzu. Ja rozumiem to, ze niektórzy mają potrzebę 'elitarności' i jednocześnie zgadzam się z tymi, ktorzy mówią że niektóre wątki z 'po godzinach' mogą odstraszać poważniejsze osoby chcące czytać forum (tak jak swego czasu żałosny wątek o wielkości przyrodzenia, który krótko bo krótko, ale był ). Ale tu jest zadanie dla modów, żeby pilnować ludzi. Tak samo tu, jak i w tej części forum, która stanowi o jego istocie. Zakładanie proponowanego przez Ciebie kagańca to zły pomysł z prostej przyczyny - ludzie nigdy się na to nie zgodzą. Dlatego jeżeli wysuwasz jakieś propozycje, uwzględniaj to czy realistyczne jest ich wprowadzenie. Moim zdaniem jedynym wyjściem jest sensowne eliminowanie głupoty i agresji w 'po godzinach' i off-topicu w pozostałej części forum. Po prostu bezlitosne kasowanie postów. Jeśli moderatorzy nie dają sobie rady z tym zajęciem, to można spokojnie wyznaczyć kogoś w miarę neutralnego, kto lubi pisywać 'po godzinach', kto miałby czas i ochotę na pilnowanie tego bajzlu.




> Dla tych osób są dziesiątki setki, jeśli nie tysiące inn ych for na internecie, stricte przeznaczone do realizowania tej ich wewnętrzenej potrzeby. Polecam Gejowo, czaty towarzyskie i tematyczne na Onecie, ewentualnie serwisy matrymonialne. Jeszcze raz powtarzam: Celem SSC nie jest to, aby zapewniać im miejsce na swoim forum. Zawsze wydawało mi się, że cel SSC jest inny, dość specyficzny, i paranoją jest to, że w ogóle o tym piszę


Nie rozumiesz, albo nie chcesz rozumieć. Nikt nie mówi o tym, by 'po godzinach' stanowilo istotną, podstawową część polskiego SSC. To ma być dodatek, tak jak Skybar w głównym forum. Ludzie są tylko ludźmi, chcą omawiać bannery, spotkania itd. i pisać DO LUDZI Z TEGO FORUM na jakieś bardziej ogólne tematy. Nie widzę powodow żeby im tego zabraniać. Nie widzę sensownego środka by dało się to wprowadzić. I powtórzę, lepszy jest off-topic 'po godzinach' niż w innych częściach forum. I lepiej jest - w granicach rozsądku oczywiście - pozwalać ludziom na luźniejsze tematy, niż ostro każdego banować.

Fr. M


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

kotbehemot said:


> Sądzę, ze Wasz nowy krakowski kolega też się opanuje


o tak


----------



## orzeu

na fora.pl zdaje sie mozna za darmo zalozyc.


----------



## jacekq

Przy okazji tej dyskusji przyszło mi na myśl, ze powinny być dwa wątki off-topicowe. Jeden z merytorycznymi tematami nie związanymi z głównym nurtem forum i drugi z tematami bzdurnymi i głupimi, służący jako wentyl bezpieczeństwa. Moderatorzy powinni sobie poradzić z właściwą selekcją i po problemie.


----------



## Dziki REX

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> o tak


Gdyby nasz dział luźnych tematów nie był areną dla róznego rodzaju wiejskich zawadiaków pewnie srpawdzał by się nie gorzej niż na innych forach, ale fakty są następujące dział ten ściąga na forum i utrzymuje na nim ludzi, którzy w temacie wiezowców nie mają do pwiedzienie więcej niż "Ale super" albo "Ale zjebane" za to w tematach nie związanych z architekturą wykazują wiele gorliwości aby udowodnić wyższośc swojej głupoty nad głupotą kolegi hehe. Gdyby nie to, że posty w tym dziale nie są liczone dawno już nabili by po dziesięć tysięcy na liczniku, a potem narzekania, że forum muli. Jestem na tak choć nie można nic z tym zrobić poza odwoływaniem się do rozsądku. Gorzej gdy go braknie. Wtedy są awantury, obrażania się słowem wielki dramatyczny spektakl. Trzeba naprawdę mieć wielką dyscypline aby tu nie włazić i nie czytać tych głupot. Ten dział miał być tylko marginesem, dodatkiem do naszego forum a nikt chyba niema wątpliwości, że ostatnio to co się dzieje w tym dziale przesłania wszelkie newsy odnosnie inwestycji, przytłumia je i odbiera cały power temu forum. Jestem na tak, ale to porzeba zmiany w zachowaniu niektórych forumowiczów a nie w zamykaniu takich działów bo jak ktoś będzie złośliwy to to nawet bany go nie powstrzymają by odstawiać nadal swoje spektakle.


----------



## Koniaczeq

Dziki zrob cos dla ludzkości i oducz sie pisania hehe heh co chwile ! Wpisałem w Google dziki rex heh i wyszlo mi ok 600 wskazan :] !


----------



## Dziki REX

A ja wpiszałem koniaczeq i znalazłem sex z orangutanem i co z tego? To ty masz więcej postów  Gdyby doliczyć posty z tego działu miałbyś pewnie z 8 tysięcy.


----------



## Koniaczeq

Dziki REX said:


> A ja wpiszałem koniaczeq i znalazłem sex z orangutanem i co z tego? To ty masz więcej postów


To perfidne kłamstwo ! Nigdy z Toba nie uprawialem sexu ! :eek2: :runaway:


----------



## Dziki REX

Let's fight  I tak dalej i tak dalej blablabla, twoja konstrukcja psychiki zmusza cię do odpisywania na moje posty, w pewnym sensie jesteś przezemnie zniewolony.  ale niestety w tej chwili wolę skoczyć na peta.


----------



## hif

i właśnie ze względu na takie dyskusje jak powyższa, "Po godzinach" staje sie powoli zbiorem bezwartościowych śmieci..jak zobaczyłem temat "ile masz wzrostu" "jaki masz kolor włosów" to pomyslałem sobie, że pewne osoby lepiej by się czuły na stronie bravo.pl a nie na ssc..


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

625
Prosiłbym bardzo, jak już będziesz w domu, o przesłanie linka do jakiegoś dobrego tutariala dla zupełnego laika Tutorial od samego początku
Szperam trochę po necie, ale na razie znajduję jakieś urywki, niekompletne instruktaże..


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Fora.pl to super sprawa dla takiego laika jak ja i dla kogoś tak niewymagającego jak ja, ale wątpię, aby mój szef był zadowolony z takiego rozwiązania


----------



## 625

http://www.phpbb2.pl/
http://www.phpbbstyles.com/
tyle pamietam w tej chwili.
ps: opisz co to ma byc - od wymagan zalezy jaki silnik postawic, ale ten ma wieksze mozliwosc niz vbulletin (sky). ma sporo darmowych pluginow.


----------



## behemot

kotbehemot said:


> ^^ ja jednak byłbym ostrożny z tym pokemoństwem.. Pamietasz start forumowicza AUTO? Chyba wszyscy pamietają - wtedy wszyscy go chcieli wyrzuci. Minęły 2 miesiące i stał się normalnym uzytkownikiem, który na dodatek jest z nami do teraz i z tego co się orientuję, wypowiada sie głównie w merytoycznych wątkach.. Sądzę, ze Wasz nowy krakowski kolega też się opanuje


Tak w kwestii formalnej 
Poszlo o watki: 

Jaki jest kolor Twoich oczu? 
Wasz znak zodiaku 
Jaki jest kolor waszych wlosow ? 
Zdjecia kobiet i dziewczyn jakie wam sie podobaja
Mój samochód 
Zdjecia panow i facetow jakie wam sie podobaja 
Polskie dziewczyn

Wiec lista ojcow-zalozycieli:

Jaki jest kolor Twoich oczu? - gregry: Join Date: Dec 2003
Wasz znak zodiaku - Kubstrer: Join Date: Sep 2003
Jaki jest kolor waszych wlosow ? - rcube: Join Date: Jul 2003
Zdjecia kobiet i dziewczyn jakie wam sie podobaja - Koreanczyk: Join Date: Jul 2005
Zdjecia panow i facetow jakie wam sie podobaja - rcube: Join Date: Jul 2003
Mój samochód - bolo: Join Date: Nov 2004
Polskie dziewczyn - blix: Join Date: Apr 2006


Czyli w wiekszosci to stzray forumowicze sie nudza, przepraszam, integruja


----------



## Kubster

^^przepraszam bardzo - moj watek o znakach zodiaku byl oryginalny i potrzebny 
Natomiast reszta to nasladowcy


----------



## darius.

hif said:


> i właśnie ze względu na takie dyskusje jak powyższa, "Po godzinach" staje sie powoli zbiorem bezwartościowych śmieci..jak zobaczyłem temat "ile masz wzrostu" "jaki masz kolor włosów" to pomyslałem sobie, że pewne osoby lepiej by się czuły na stronie bravo.pl a nie na ssc..


to po co tu zaglądasz? Nikt Cię do tego nie zmusza.
Tez uważam,że przez ostatnie pół roku albo i więcej forum obniżyło loty. Ale moze dlatego,że wbrew temu co podaje GUS, to ostatnio jest jakby mniej interesujących inwestycji w Polsce i nie ma o czy dyskutować. Druga kwestia, na forum jest obecnie znacznie więcej użytkowników niż rok temu, więc chyba nie ma się co dziwić, że coraz mniej merytorycznej dysksuji, bo kazdy chce napisac jakie ma zdanie o czymś, a że przeważnie już ktoś to napisał przed nim (bo ile może być róznych zdań, komentarzy??), to zagląda do PG, zeby tu błysnąć czymś nowym, żeby zwrócić na siebie uwagę... A jest to widoczne szczególnie wśród nowych, a przykładów mnóstwo, zaczynajac np. od największego (kiedyś..choć teraz juz nie wiem  ) spamera, czyli rcube. Zresztą jest wielu innych takich przykładów dojrzewania pod wpływem forum...z pkt. widzenia socjologii jest to bardzo ciekawe zjawisko...takie obserwowanie dojrzewania poglądów i zachowania forumowiczów..(przypomniał mi się jeszcze jeden przypadek podobny do AUTO, to HTP z działu Infrastruktura drogowa, a nawet kaliszanin i kędzior już nie rażą tak jak na poczatku   ...)
Swego czasu w "po godzinach" było bardzo duzo interesujacych dyskusji na tematy historyczne, naukowe itp., które często, a sorry prawie zawsze, schodziły do kwestii światopoglądowej, wiec przewaznie kończyły sie zamknięciem watku i teraz już rzadko kto podemuje się zakładania kolejnych, a jeśli sa to starzy "wyjadacze" nie biora udziału w dyskusji lub szybko sobie odpuszczają.
Poza tym nie jestem pewien, czy licznik "po godzinach" wskazuje prawidłową ilość tematów w tym dziale, bo prosze zobaczyć, co pokazuje "Ekonomia i biznes" i "Technologia", a ile jest w rzeczywistości....


----------



## decapitated

rcube ciągle bryluje ale serio, wątkek np. o dziewczynach jest bardzo ciekawy O facetach był założony jako żart (beznajdziejny zresztą). Istnienia watku o polskich dziewczynach nie rozumiem, jak juz jest o dziewczynach. wlosy itp oczywieście niepotrzebne, oczywiście robiene tez na przekór i modowie w sumie mogli, ale nie musieli, zareagowac i je poprostu wykasowac.


----------



## sasiad

decapitated said:


> wątkek np. o dziewczynach jest bardzo ciekawy O facetach był założony jako żart (beznajdziejny zresztą


Jako żart? Człowieku, osoby, które tam postują robią to (niestety!!!) całkiem serio. :runaway:


----------



## rcube

Masz tutaj step by step opisane
http://forum.purepc.pl/index.php?showtopic=128994


----------



## sojuz

sasiad said:


> Jako żart? Człowieku, osoby, które tam postują robią to (niestety!!!) całkiem serio. :runaway:


o zgrozo! :gaah:


----------



## decapitated

sasiad said:


> Jako żart? Człowieku, osoby, które tam postują robią to (niestety!!!) całkiem serio. :runaway:


Ech, tak samo serio jak w watku o kobietach. Zalożony był jako zart. Widac nie znasz jeszcze durnego poczucia humoru rcuba


----------



## sojuz

Nie oszukujmy się. To forum nie było, nie jest i nie będzie profesjonalnym forum eksperckim. Zostało pomyślane jako miejsce spotkań ludzi w mniejszym czy większym stopniu zainteresowanych architekturą i urbanistyką a niekoniecznie świetnie się na tych dziedzinach znających i jako takie doskonale spełnia swoją rolę. Frustracji mówimy: NIE


----------



## Koniaczeq

sasiad said:


> Jako żart? Człowieku, osoby, które tam postują robią to (niestety!!!) całkiem serio. :runaway:





Sojuz said:


> o zgrozo!



:laugh:


----------



## sasiad

no to chyba nie znam.


----------



## rcube

decapitated said:


> rcube ciągle bryluje



No pewnie ze ciagle bryluje  W kazdym watku w "Wiesciach z Budowy" gdzie zostawilem swoj slad zostalem nazwany przez wielu powazanych forumowiczow Bogiem, Krolem, Panem..... (komplementy odmienione przez wszystkie przypadki) i sporo oklaskow i gratulacji  Trendy


----------



## behemot

sasiad said:


> Jako żart? Człowieku, osoby, które tam postują robią to (niestety!!!) całkiem serio. :runaway:


No po prostu dramat, mysle ze polskie spoleczenstwo schodzi na psy...na serio


----------



## decapitated

@sasiad: i w tym polega chyba Twoje szczeście
@rcube: Twoje post rzeczowe, foty, wiedza o stadionach itp. są wielkie, nigdy nie twierdziłem, ze jest inaczej, ale o Twoim poczuciu humoru ma swoje zdanie (i nie tylko ja) jest one mianowicie żalosne:sleepy:
Komentarz do wymieniania przez Ciebie tych wszystkich komplementów::sleepy:


----------



## sasiad

behemot said:


> No po prostu dramat, mysle ze polskie spoleczenstwo schodzi na psy...na serio


O schodzeniu polskiego społeczeństwa na psy to raczej świadczą wątki takie jak ten o którym mówimy.


----------



## behemot

sasiad said:


> O schodzeniu polskiego społeczeństwa na psy to raczej świadczą wątki takie jak ten o którym mówimy.


Raczej to ze niektorzy potrafia sie skupic tylko na jednym temacie i niewazne skad zacznie sie dyskusja zawsze dojdzie do tego samego punktu :bash:


----------



## sasiad

Nie chce mi się już na ten temat gadać, bo wg mnie to kwestia smaku i estetyki. Widzocznie różnimy się w tej kwestii i przy całym szacunku dla ciebie nie mam zamiaru cię przekonywać, ani ty mnie nie przekonasz. 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## behemot

sasiad said:


> Nie chce mi się już na ten temat gadać, bo wg mnie to kwestia smaku i estetyki. Widzocznie różnimy się w tej kwestii i przy całym szacunku dla ciebie nie mam zamiaru cię przekonywać, ani ty mnie nie przekonasz.
> Pozdrawiam


a co ma to wspolnego ze smakiem i estetyka??
Czy 'Dawid' jest nieestetyczny??


----------



## Koniaczeq

nikt Ciebie nie chce przekonywac :rofl: kiedys sam dojdziesz do tego, ze byles w błedzie


----------



## embercadero

sasiad said:


> Nie chce mi się już na ten temat gadać, bo wg mnie to kwestia smaku i estetyki. Widzocznie różnimy się w tej kwestii i przy całym szacunku dla ciebie nie mam zamiaru cię przekonywać, ani ty mnie nie przekonasz.
> Pozdrawiam


Przecież nikt tam nie zamieszcza twojego zdjęcia, tylko osobników którzy są raczej estetyczni (a dla co poniektórych również smaczni).


----------



## rcube

decapitated said:


> @rcube: Twoje post rzeczowe, foty, wiedza o stadionach itp. są wielkie, nigdy nie twierdziłem, ze jest inaczej, ale o Twoim poczuciu humoru ma swoje zdanie (i nie tylko ja) jest one mianowicie żalosne:sleepy:


Poczucie humoru a spamowanie to dwa rozne konce kija. Humorem nie wyjedzam poza "Po Godzinach" gdzie nawet tutaj jest jego malo acz zauwazalne - bo orginalne  Spytaj sie Jana kto ma najwiecej postow z ostatniego miesiaca, pol roku i wogole w tym dziale  Wyniki Ciebie zdziwia (powiem tylko ze mam piec razy mniej od Ciebie) 

Ostatnio pojechalem po kims (to co odebrales jako zart o dziwo) za to ze ktos poraz n-ty spytal sie w watku nieofftopicowmym (Libeskind) o to czy bedzie ta wieza budowana, kilka postow wyzej bylo to samo wiec dalem im odpowiedz by se w googlach poszukali. 
Watki w Wiesciach budowy i Nowosci sa ciagle spamowane przez glownie przybyszy i ludzi nie interesujacych sie tematem ale chcacy zaznaczyc swoja obecnosc w ow watku. Txty w tych dzialach w stylu "LOL" , "ZT sa brzydkie", "Kiedy skoncza" "kiedy zaczna" "bleee" "bloki brzydkie" "dobrze idzie" "super zdjecie" "ale czad ja pierdole" "ladne buty ma robotnik" sa powtarzane po n-ty i nigdy nikogo za to nie obwiniam i staram sie wytrzymac. Raz mi jednak zylka poszla jak ktos na tej samej stronie zadal poraz n-ty to samo pytanie (Libeskind) to mu pojechalem z googlami.

Dlatego jestem za regionalizacja w owych dzialach by podzielic na kilka grup. Wtedy zaden nie zainteresowany nie bedzie wchodzil do ow watka na sile by puscic komentarz "a kiedy koncza? "


----------



## sasiad

behemot said:


> a co ma to wspolnego ze smakiem i estetyka??
> Czy 'Dawid' jest nieestetyczny??


Dawid???


----------



## Koniaczeq

sasiad said:


> Dawid???


OMG tak Dawid !


----------



## MAR_tm

Koniaq said:


> OMG tak Dawid !


dla takich smaczkó warto czytać po godzinach :hahaha:


----------



## sasiad

Masstah said:


> Przecież nikt tam nie zamieszcza twojego zdjęcia, tylko osobników którzy są raczej estetyczni (a dla co poniektórych również smaczni).


Ja jestem po prostu hetero - dla tego zachwyty nad panami ze strony panów dla mnie są niesmaczne. 
Żeby była jasność - jeśli ktoś uważa inaczej to niech się zachwyca - ja nawiązuję tylko do tego, czy akurat to forum jest najodpowiedniejsze do tego typu wątków (zresztą nie tylko tego)


----------



## marek bielski

pan_tomas said:


> No właśnie... zaglądając ostatnio na forum znajduję ot takie wątki:
> 
> Jaki jest kolor Twoich oczu?
> Wasz znak zodiaku
> Jaki jest kolor waszych wlosow ?
> Zdjecia kobiet i dziewczyn jakie wam sie podobaja
> Mój samochód
> Zdjecia panow i facetow jakie wam sie podobaja
> Polskie dziewczyny
> 
> Jaki to ma związek z tematyką forum. Jak ktoś chce sobie pogadać o dupach, facetach, pieprzykach, to znajdzie to na Onecie. Przez te wszystkie wątki przychodzą tutaj onetowe trolle, które później nie tylko brudzą w "Po godzinach" ale i w innych sekcjach forum. Niedługo pojawią się pewnie wątki Kto ma dłuższego, grubszego, kto ma większą dupę itd. Pytanie tylko po co?
> 
> Proponuję ograniczyć tematykę tego forum do wydarzeń w miastach, składania życzeń lub innych luźniejszych tematów, ale jednak związanych z tematyką forum?


Nie podoba sie to nie czytaj.
Po co znowu wprowadzac jakies zmiany.


----------



## behemot

rcube said:


> Poczucie humoru a spamowanie to dwa rozne konce kija. Humorem nie wyjedzam poza "Po Godzinach" gdzie nawet tutaj jest jego malo acz zauwazalne - bo orginalne  Spytaj sie Jana kto ma najwiecej postow z ostatniego miesiaca, pol roku i wogole w tym dziale  Wyniki Ciebie zdziwia (powiem tylko ze mam piec razy mniej od Ciebie)
> 
> Ostatnio pojechalem po kims (to co odebrales jako zart o dziwo) za to ze ktos poraz n-ty spytal sie w watku nieofftopicowmym (Libeskind) o to czy bedzie ta wieza budowana, kilka postow wyzej bylo to samo wiec dalem im odpowiedz by se w googlach poszukali.
> Watki w Wiesciach budowy i Nowosci sa ciagle spamowane przez glownie przybyszy i ludzi nie interesujacych sie tematem ale chcacy zaznaczyc swoja obecnosc w ow watku. Txty w tych dzialach w stylu "LOL" , "ZT sa brzydkie", "Kiedy skoncza" "kiedy zaczna" "bleee" "bloki brzydkie" "dobrze idzie" "super zdjecie" "ale czad ja pierdole" "ladne buty ma robotnik" sa powtarzane po n-ty i nigdy nikogo za to nie obwiniam i staram sie wytrzymac. Raz mi jednak zylka poszla jak ktos na tej samej stronie zadal poraz n-ty to samo pytanie (Libeskind) to mu pojechalem z googlami.
> 
> Dlatego jestem za regionalizacja w owych dzialach by podzielic na kilka grup. Wtedy zaden nie zainteresowany nie bedzie wchodzil do ow watka na sile by puscic komentarz "a kiedy koncza? "


Ta teza nie jest poparta zadnymi racjonalnymi przeslankami 
Dlaczego niby do inwestycji podzielonych na regiony nie beda wchodzic ludzie spoza??Raczej liczba glupich lub 'glupich' komentarzy sie zwiekszy. Po prostu teraz ludzie mniej zainteresowani czasem sledza watki spoza swoich regionow. Po podziale nie bedzie mi sie chcialo skakac przez wszystkie regiony, juz teraz dzialow jest IMO za duzo. Wiec jak zjawie sie tylko od czasu do czasu w watku niekrakowskim to prawdopodobienstwo 'glupiego' komentarza wzrosnie, prawda?


----------



## Koniaczeq

MAR_tm said:


> dla takich smaczkó warto czytać po godzinach :hahaha:


co w tym zabawnego było ? To bylo raczej żałosne, ze nie wie co to Dawid


----------



## decapitated

@rcube: Przepraszam, nie mogę sobie pogadac w Po Godzinach? Ukamienuj mnie!
Tego pojechania po kims na Libeskindzie nie odebrałem jako żart, tylko chamstwo (to róznica, nie wiem, czy wiesz). Bo chyba Ci chodzi o "Use Google, Motherfucker". Per sukinsyn, to sobie mozesz mówić do swoich kolegów, a nie obcych ludzi. 
Mnie tez denerwują takie osoby, ostatnio sam pojechałem po jednym, ale nie musialem go obrażać.
A że humorem nie brylujesz poza PG, to owszem zgadzam sie. Choc było inaczej, nawet Cudak Ci uwage zwracał, nie? 
Orginalne poczucie humoru? Ok, kazdemu swoje. Dłubanie kijkem w oku tez jest orginalne.
Po co ma sie pytac Jana o ilośc postów? Jesli Tobie sie chce to bardzo współczuje:sleepy:


----------



## behemot

sasiad said:


> Dawid???


Twoje pytanie baaaardzo dobitnie swiadczy ze polskie spoleczenstwo schodzi na psy...."Dawida" zapostowal ci Koniaq, gwoli uzupelnienia Michal Aniol, Accademia dell' Arte, Florencja...


----------



## Koniaczeq

behemot said:


> Twoje pytanie baaaardzo dobitnie swiadczy ze polskie spoleczenstwo schodzi na psy...."Dawida" zapostowal ci Koniaq, gwoli uzupelnienia *Michal Aniol*, Accademia dell' Arte, Florencja...


ten sam zboczeniec co namalował freski w kaplicy sykstynskiej :hahaha:


----------



## sasiad

behemot said:


> Twoje pytanie baaaardzo dobitnie swiadczy ze polskie spoleczenstwo schodzi na psy...."Dawida" zapostowal ci Koniaq, gwoli uzupelnienia Michal Aniol, Accademia dell' Arte, Florencja...


A jak tobie napiszę, Aleksander to co? Od razu załapiesz czy chodzi mi o Aleksandra Wielkiego czy Kwaśniewskiego. Nie uprawiaj chłopcze dziecinnej demagogii.


----------



## behemot

Koniaczeq said:


> ten sam zboczeniec co namalował freski w kaplicy sykstynskiej :hahaha:


Spokojnie, juz zamalowali 
Daniele da Volterra - pseudonim 'nakladacz majtek'


----------



## behemot

sasiad said:


> A jak tobie napiszę, Aleksander to co? Od razu załapiesz czy chodzi mi o Aleksandra Wielkiego czy Kwaśniewskiego. Nie uprawiaj chłopcze dziecinnej demagogii.


Chlopcze to mozesz to swoich dzieci.
Aleksander i 'Dawid' -no coz 'prawie robi roznice'...wiec 'chlopcze' nie uprawiaj dziecinnej demagogii. Jezeli tobie haslo 'Dawid', w dodatku w okreslonym kontekscie, nie kojarzy sie jednoznacznie to ty masz problem nie ja
A Aleksander (Wielki oczywiscie) to w kontekscie panow zachwycajacych sie panami nienajlepszy przyklad


----------



## Tuzin

Ciekawe czy tamten watek jest inspirowany wydadzeniami w Belgii.


----------



## embercadero

Wracając do języków to pamiętam że dawno temu czytałem ze współczesny niemiecki powstał z "kompilacji" pięciu języków "źródłowych" - a mianowicie frankońskiego, saskiego, bawarskiego, alemańskiego i fryzyjskiego. Jeszcze w XI - X wieku różniły się one na tyle że w zasadzie uniemożliwiały komunikacje, a co śmieszniejsze to niektóre z nich miały większe powinowactwo do języków zachodniosłowiańskich niż do tych pozostałych "niemieckich". W ogóle pierwotne języki słowiańskie i germańskie były dużo bardziej podobne, dopiero potem się to rozjechało. A wracając do tematu to niderlandzki wyewoluował z tego fryzyjskiego - więc spokrewniony blisko z niemieckim jest niewątpliwie. Aczkolwiek w ogóle tego nie słychać. Natomiast mój dobry kolega z Utrechtu wiem że nigdy się niemieckiego nie uczył a jak swego czasu byliśmy razem dłuższy czas w Dusseldorfie to dogadywał się z autochtonami bez większego problemu.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Masstah said:


> Wracając do języków to pamiętam że dawno temu czytałem ze współczesny niemiecki powstał z "kompilacji" pięciu języków "źródłowych" - a mianowicie frankońskiego, saskiego, bawarskiego, alemańskiego i fryzyjskiego. Jeszcze w XI - X wieku różniły się one na tyle że w zasadzie uniemożliwiały komunikacje, a co śmieszniejsze to niektóre z nich miały większe powinowactwo do języków zachodniosłowiańskich niż do tych pozostałych "niemieckich". W ogóle pierwotne języki słowiańskie i germańskie były dużo bardziej podobne, dopiero potem się to rozjechało.


Współczesny niemiecki powstał z dialektów frankijskich i środkowoniemieckich, które to wszystkie pięć języków odczepiło się od praniemieckiego. I te dialekty różnią się do tej pory: Hamburczyk czy Amsterdamczyk znający tylko swój język nie zrozumie Monachijczyka i Wiedeńczyka. Co innego zasięg _Hochdeutsch_a, to na pewno RFN, Austria i w pewnym stopniu (urzędowym) Szwajcaria. Czyli wszystkie tereny języków niemieckich poza właśnie Holandią i Flandrią, stąd te wielkie teorie - i nie ma w tym nic dziwnego, tak jak w tym, że tylko Polacy mieszkający w ZSRR zaciągają w klasyczny sposób - w Polsce wszyscy chodzili do szkoły i oglódają telewizję.
Z tymi Słowaniami to na pewno jest nieprawda: te języki były zawsze zupełnie inne (samo słowo "Niemcy") odkąd w Indiach poszły innymi drogami. Co innego, że języki wpływały na siebie: w górnośląski-słowiańskim jest dużo słów niemieckich, w dolnośląskim-germańskim było dużo słów słowiańskich. Jednak różnica jest widoczna.


Masstah said:


> Natomiast mój dobry kolega z Utrechtu wiem że nigdy się niemieckiego nie uczył a jak swego czasu byliśmy razem dłuższy czas w Dusseldorfie to dogadywał się z autochtonami bez większego problemu.


I Utrecht i Düsseldorf to dialekt zachodniofrankijski - czy jest coś dziwnego że Polak z Przemyśla dobrze dogaduje się z Polakiem ze Lwowa?


----------



## Jacek

Adolf Warski said:


> Czyli wszystkie tereny języków niemieckich poza właśnie Holandią i Flandrią, stąd te wielkie teorie - i nie ma w tym nic dziwnego, tak jak w tym, że tylko Polacy mieszkający w ZSRR zaciągają w klasyczny sposób - w Polsce wszyscy chodzili do szkoły i oglódają telewizję.


A Polacy we wschodniej Polsce nie zaciagali przed powstaniem ZSRR, atakiem na Polske i powstaniem telewizji ? :gaah:


----------



## barbapapa

Adolf Warski said:


> :llama:
> Czyli rozumiem że jak Niemiec z Hamburga nie rozumie rodaka z Monachium gadającego po bawarsku - albo Szwajcara po alemańsku- to to nie są języki (dialekty) niemieckie? :hahaha:
> Ta teoria nt. niderlandzkiego to coś w stylu N.J. Marra, Wielkiego Językoznawcy Radzieckiego, który uważał że istnieje "język proletariacki" i "język burżuazyjny" - i w kłamstwie wszystko jedno, czy chodzi o podział klasowy, czy państwowy.
> 
> Znasz może taki język jak _Plattdeutsch_? Nie znasz się na językoznawstwie (to co pisałeś o łacinie to uwypukla), więc objaśniam że to "brakujące ogniwo" pomiędzy dialektem niderlandzkim a górnym (Hochdeutsch).
> http://nds.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hööftsiet


Nie jestem językoznawcą, ale na stronie wikipedii, którą podałeś, jest wyraźnie napisane, że holenderski to odrębny język, a nie dialekt. "The language is also closely related to other Low German languages (like Dutch), and to English; both of which developed from Old Low German." 
To chyba analogiczne do współczesnych języków słowiańskich i starocerkiewnosłowiańskiego.

Dziwne poza tym to, co napisałeś o dolnośląskim, że to język germański. Czy nie właśnie z Henrykowa na Dolnym Śląsku pochodzi pierwsze zapisane zdanie po polsku? W formie cytatu, bo w tamtych czasach oczywiście w piśmie posługiwano się wyłącznie łaciną. Poza tym na zachód od historycznego Dolnego Śląska ludzie posługiwali się (i czasem nadal się posługują ) jeszcze innymi językami słowiańskimi: dolnołużyckim i górnołużyckim. http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Łużyce
Może chodziło Ci o dolnośląski dialekt języka niemieckiego i gwarę górnośląską j. polskiego (którą nazywasz j. górnośląskim)? 

Łatwo się chyba pogubić co jest językiem, co dialektem i co gwarą. Np w Gdańsku przed wojną posługiwano się gdańskim dialektem języka Plattdeutsch. W Polsce jest wiele gwar regionalnych. Ale np. kaszubski jest językiem i ma kilka dialektów.
Pzdr.


----------



## Ka-8

Rafalisko said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=8230405#post8230405
> 
> Jak ktos rozumie cos z tego pogańskiego jezyka mógłby strescic w kilku zdaniach OCB?


Tyle o ile rozumiem, i jak widze niektorym bardzo sie nie podoba ze przyjezdzamy do Holandii pracowac, i oczywiscie wypisuja ze Polacy to chleje i debile itp...

Tymczasem z moich holenderskich doswiadczen, gdzie w miare regularnie bywam delegowany przez pracodawce, wynika ze miejscowi wygaduja takie rzeczy bo chyba sie boja naszej konkurencji. Jestesmy lepiej wyksztalceni od nich (oj niewielu Guldenow jest po studiach u mnie w firmie), gotowi znacznie ciezej i efektywniej pracowac, a to wszystko za mniejsze pieniadze. Moze poza kierowcami bo to w znacznej czesci niestety straszna banda matolow (nie wszyscy!).

Niestety Holendrzy w moim odbiorze traktuja nas jak malo inteligentnych, uwazaja ze nic nie potrafimy i jestesmy tepi, tymczasem praktyka pokazuje cos zupelnie odwrotnego. Jakos my dajemy rade, a holenderskie twarde lby czasem znajduja rozwiazanie dokladnie takie samo jakie juz od dawna proponowalismy (tyle ze ladnych pare godzin czy dni i euro w plecy od tego momentu) i sa zachwyceni swoja pomyslowoscia. Kiedy my zalatwimy cos sprawnie to wtedy sa wielkie oczy... 

Po prostu nie dopuszczaja mysli ze my mozemy cos wykombinowac poza kradzeniem paliwa i piciem, efektem czego koncentruja wszystko w swoich rekach, a Polakow wlasciwie nie dopuszczja na stanowiska oczko tylko wyzsze niz produkcyjne...

Jezeli chodzi o podejscie do ludzi z nowej UE, to bardzo sie na Holendrach zawiodlem. Mam wrazenie ze jeszcze sobie snia snem o epoce kiedy byli potega... 

Dosc ciekawe jest tez to, ze mam wrazenie ze znacznie lepiej sa traktowani zarowno przez Holendrow jak i przez Niemcow nasi poludniowi sasiedzi Czesi. Ciekawe dlaczego... :-/


----------



## AMS guy

Masstah said:


> Natomiast mój dobry kolega z Utrechtu wiem że nigdy się niemieckiego nie uczył a jak swego czasu byliśmy razem dłuższy czas w Dusseldorfie to dogadywał się z autochtonami bez większego problemu.


Polacy w Czechach tez sie dogaduja z autochtonami bez wiekszych problemow, mimo ze jedni i drudzy posluguja sie innymi jezykami. 


Adolf Warski said:


> Czyli rozumiem że jak Niemiec z Hamburga nie rozumie rodaka z Monachium gadającego po bawarsku - albo Szwajcara po alemańsku- to to nie są języki (dialekty) niemieckie?


Niemiecki z Bawarii, to jest dialekt jezyka niemieckiego. Niderlandzki nie jest dialektem jezyka niemieckiego, poniewaz ma zupelnie odrebne slownictwo i to jest ta zasadnicza roznica. Nawet dziecko zrozumie, ze jezyk, ktory ma odrebne slownictwo, nie bedzie dialektem, tylko wlasnie odrebnym jezykiem.
Historia jezyka i jego korzeni, to cos zupelnie innego.

Dialekt (z gr. dialektos = *'rozmowa, sposób mówienia'*) - regionalna odmiana języka, odznaczająca się swoistymi cechami fonetycznymi, leksykalnymi, itp

Czyli Niemiec z Hamburga doskonale zrozumie jezyk pisany Niemca z Bawarii, ale bedzie mial problem ze zrozumieniem jezyka mowionego.
Z kolei z pisanego jezyka niderlandzkiego bedzie rozumial zapis gramatyczny (podobne reguly pisowni) oraz niektore - czasem calkiem duzo - slowa.

Mam dalej tlumaczyc lopatologicznie, czy po prostu sie z nas tutaj nabijasz, nabierajac nas na zagrana ignorancje?
Powiedz mi czy w niemieckim istnieje chocby slowo "mooi", a jest ono tylko jednym malym przykladem, ze sa to dwa odrebne jezyki.



Adolf Warski said:


> Ta teoria nt. niderlandzkiego to coś w stylu N.J. Marra, Wielkiego Językoznawcy Radzieckiego, który uważał że istnieje "język proletariacki" i "język burżuazyjny" - i w kłamstwie wszystko jedno, czy chodzi o podział klasowy, czy państwowy.


A co nie ma w tym troche prawdy? Jest przeciez rowniez jezyk literacki oraz jezyk potoczny, jest jezyk, ktorym posluguja sie politycy, jest jezyk ktorym mowia kolesie spod budki z piwem, ale te rewelacje dzieja sie w obrebie jednego jezyka, ze tak sie wyraze - narodowego i nie maja nic wspolnego z odrebnym jezykiem - jezykiem innego kraju.
Nie uzyles tutaj dobrego porownania, bo idac ta droga rozumowania, mozna dojsc do wniosku, ze mamy jeszcze jeden jezyk - ten w jamie ustnej.



Adolf Warski said:


> Znasz może taki język jak Plattdeutsch? Nie znasz się na językoznawstwie (to co pisałeś o łacinie to uwypukla)


1. to, co napisalem o lacinie, to bylo prowokacyjne uproszczenie - zupelnie w twoim stylu.
Kazdy z nas uczyl sie w pierwszej klasie liceum, historii jezykow europejskich i dobrze wiem, ze nie wszystkie jezyki wywodza sie z laciny.

2. nie wiem czym jest Plattdeutsch, ale wiem czym jest platAmsterdams - dialektem jezyka niderlandzkiego, ktorym posluguja sie mieszkancy Amsterdamu, a ktorego zapis jest identyczny, jak zapis niderlandzkiego z innych czesci Holandii. Analogia z Plattdeutsch bedzie pewnie podobna, choc wcale nie musi.


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^ Czesi nie wyjeżdżali masowo na saksy jak kiedyś i teraz Polacy i nie dali się tak we znaki Holendrom czy Niemcom. Stąd brak negatywnych stereotypów na ich temat. W ogóle jest ich znacznie mniej i są już obecnie lepiej rozwiniętym krajem niż Polska więc aż tylu ich nie musi wyjeżdżac. Polska jako największy z nowych członków (i najbardziej kłótliwy  ) od początku skupiała na sobie więcej uwagi i była bardziej kontrowersyjna. 

To prawda że Holendrzy (zresztą inni też) są zaskoczeni kiedy przyjeżdżają do Poznania i widzą knajpy, fajne sklepy, modnie ubraną, pozbawioną kompleksów młodzież (nawet znającą od biedy angielski), przyzwoitą komunikację miejską, wypasione fury na ulicach itp. Spodziewali się przecież czegoś pośredniego pomiędzy Azerbejdżanem i Kambodżą


----------



## AMS guy

^^ Mysle, ze ich zdziwienie mozna porownac do zdziwienia polskich turystow w Moskwie, ktorzy wracaja i mowia, ze widzieli tam na ulicach lepiej ubranych ludzi, niz w Paryzu.


----------



## emti

AMS guy said:


> ^^ Mysle, ze ich zdziwienie mozna porownac do zdziwienia polskich turystow w Moskwie, ktorzy wracaja i mowia, ze widzieli tam na ulicach lepiej ubranych ludzi, niz w Paryzu.


zły przykład... Polacy są (czy to się komuś podoba czy nie) dużo mniejszymi ignorantami niż większość narodów europy zachodniej (jak choćby tacy Szwajcarzy).


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^ Dokładnie 
AMS zachęcaj Holendrów do odwiedzania Polski (Poznania w szczególności) !

Może by tak utworzyc forumowe komórki informacyjne dla przyjezdnych z Holandii i reszty Europy? Każde duże miasto mogłoby stworzyc swój własny wątek obsługujący (po angielsku i jak trzeba innych językach) gości z zachodu z informacją co warto zobaczyc, hotele, taxi, knajpy itp. na zasadzie wolontariatu. W końcu ludzie tutaj chrzanią o tylu różnych głupotach że mogliby zrobic coś pożytecznego. Zamiast jęczec na forum że "nas nie lubią, nie cenią, uważają za półgłówków.."


----------



## Ka-8

^^
Póki co nie jęczę tylko piszę co zaobserwowałem na miejscu. Mnie osobiście to wali co sobie myślą bo wiem że i tak im udowodnię że to my "dajemy radę" a nie oni. 

@emti: Już nie wspomnę o kulturze i wyczuciu Holendrów, choć to może być specyfika ludzi w akurat tej firmie. Teksty jakie rzucaja i specyficzne poczucie humoru wobec Polaków jest delikatnie rzecz ujmując irytujące. My się hamujemy, ale gdyby niektóre z tekstów usłyszeli kierowcy (i je zrozumieli bo to już inna sprawa) to podejrzewam że chirurg szczękowy mógłby zarobić - oni są mniej wyszukani jeżeli chodzi o wyrażanie swojej dezaprobaty.


----------



## Guest

Frajerzy  Te firmy by pewnie duuuuuuużo a nawet jeszcze więcej $$$ zapłaciły aby nikomu nie przekazali informacji jak obejsć SSL  Same by też pewnie były skłonne zapąłcic żeby otrzymać te in formacje, a tka to dostały wszystko za darmo jak na tacy.


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^ Wiem, nie mówiłem o Tobie tylko ogólnie


----------



## AMS guy

Wiecie jaka jest zasadnicza roznica miedzy Polakami, a Holendrami? I nie chodzi tu o ignorancje. Oni po prostu nie chca na sile innych uswiadamiac jaki ich kraj jest wspanialy, czy tez leczyc ze stereotypu kraju wariatow - eutanazja, dragi i inne takie.
Oni maja w nosie to, co sie o nich gdzieindziej mowi, a my chcemy, by na nas wszedzie patrzono z respektem. Nie rozumiem tego u Polakow - tej checi bycia postrzeganym jako "porzadni ludzie". Przeciez na Zachodzie wszyscy sie ze wszystkich smieja - Holendrzy z Belgow, Belgowie z Anglikow, Francuzi z Holendrow, Hiszpanie z Portugalczykow - tylko my chcemy miec monopol na nietykalnosc i niestereotypowosc. 

Przeczytalem caly tamten temat na holenderskim forum. Oni tam sie wyrazaja w wiekszosci przychylnie Polakom, a jesli cos krytykuja, to robia to w (niegrozny) zartobliwy sposob.


@ Billy
Holendrzy lubia Polske. Nie trzeba organizowac zadnych specjalnych wycieczek uswiadamiajacych.


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^ Nie uświadamiające. Tylko i wyłącznie dla przyjemności i rekreacyjnie 

Polacy ciągle jeszcze myślą o sobie jako o ofierze cierpiącej za narody. I jednocześnie upośledzonej. To jest nasz kompleks narodowy. To my sami stawiamy siebie w pozycji gorszego a kiedy ktoś z nas się śmieje to potwierdza nasze kompleksy i to właśnie powoduje u nas takie rozdrażnienie żeby nie powiedziec histerię.


----------



## Ka-8

AMS guy said:


> Przeciez na Zachodzie wszyscy sie ze wszystkich smieja - Holendrzy z Belgow, Belgowie z Anglikow, Francuzi z Holendrow, Hiszpanie z Portugalczykow - tylko my chcemy miec monopol na nietykalnosc i niestereotypowosc.



To akurat wiem, ale co powiesz na takie sytuacje:

1. Menedżer dość wysoko w firmie pyta się co oznacza słowo "kurwa" (osłuchał się). Po wyjaśnieniu, przekazał jeszcze koleżance co to znaczy (czyli zrozumiał poprawnie) i obydwoje się nieźle uśmiali. Paręnaście minut później, ten sam gość wychodzi na nasz "open space" i robi zdjęcie cyfrówką, coby pokazać kolegom jak wygląda nasze biuro (i my). Po zrobieniu zdjęcia patrzy na wyświetlacz z zadowoleniem i mówi niby do siebie ale na tyle głośno żebyśmy słyszeli "now I've got all the kurwas together...". Jak się czujesz wtedy???

2. Na prezentacji dotyczącej bezpieczeństwa pracy na zakończenie pokazują nam efekty pracy bez zabezpieczeń, i na koniec jest slajd z siedzącym żołnierzem, który nad głową trzyma tarczę do strzelań (żołnież jest azjatą). Tutaj prowadzący niby pyta się drugiego Holendra który prowadził z nim szkolenie "Hey, (dajmy na to) Pieter, look! Polish army!".

3. Kolejny z menedzerów przyjechał do nas i z racji braku miejsc siadł na miejscu jednego z nas którego akurat nie było w pracy. Biurko było czyste i uporządkowane. Wyjeżdżając zostawił dwie nadgryzione kanapki porzucone na biurku, niedopitą filiżankę kawy, i wypaćkaną masłem klawiaturę. Do kuchni było 5 metrów.

4. Prawie wszyscy Holendrzy którzy do nas przyjeżdżają wynoszą z hotelu w sporych ilościach hotelowe długopisy, notesy, skrzętnie korzystają też z możliwości wzięcia wody mineralnej na zasadzie że jak darmo to brać. Rozumiem oszczędność, ale ja miałbym opory mimo że zarabiam ułamek ich pensji...

Mimo że często mamy braki w wychowaniu, to jednak póki co Guldeni wskazują mi nowe granice dobrego smaku.


----------



## emti

AMS guy said:


> Oni maja w nosie to, co sie o nich gdzieindziej mowi, a my chcemy, by na nas wszedzie patrzono z respektem. Nie rozumiem tego u Polakow - tej checi bycia postrzeganym jako "porzadni ludzie". Przeciez na Zachodzie wszyscy sie ze wszystkich smieja - Holendrzy z Belgow, Belgowie z Anglikow, Francuzi z Holendrow, Hiszpanie z Portugalczykow - tylko my chcemy miec monopol na nietykalnosc i niestereotypowosc.


wszystko to prawda... ale > kraje europy zachodniej mają jeden problem. nauczyli się myśleć w ten sposób, że jak to oni dbają o swój interes to jest to oczywiste i naturalne natomiast jeśli to robią Polacy to jest nie fair w stosunku do reszty jakże egalitarnej i braterskiej europy :sleepy:


----------



## jacekq

Kompleksy, nie kompleksy, raczej permanenta indoktrynacja w tę lub w tamtą stronę. Ciągła walka o godność, honor, wolność. Każdy rozumie to po swojemu, ale w sumie wszsystko sprowadza się do chwytliwych komunałów. Były rozbiory, dwie wojny, komuna, stan wojenny, okrągły stół, potem przyszli Lepper, Giertych, Kaczyńscy, Rydzyk - i mącenie narodowi w głowach trwa nadal. Dopóki będą żyli ludzie pamiętający komunę to się nie zmieni, jeśli w międzyczasie nie stanie się nic szczególnego, to i Polacy znormalnieją. Tyle, że czai się już terroryzm i znowu walczymy o coś...


----------



## Adolf Warski

AMS guy said:


> Niemiecki z Bawarii, to jest dialekt jezyka niemieckiego. Niderlandzki nie jest dialektem jezyka niemieckiego, poniewaz ma zupelnie odrebne slownictwo i to jest ta zasadnicza roznica. Nawet dziecko zrozumie, ze jezyk, ktory ma odrebne slownictwo, nie bedzie dialektem, tylko wlasnie odrebnym jezykiem.
> Historia jezyka i jego korzeni, to cos zupelnie innego.
> Czyli Niemiec z Hamburga doskonale zrozumie jezyk pisany Niemca z Bawarii, ale bedzie mial problem ze zrozumieniem jezyka mowionego.
> Z kolei z pisanego jezyka niderlandzkiego bedzie rozumial zapis gramatyczny (podobne reguly pisowni) oraz niektore - czasem calkiem duzo - slowa.


Niemiec z Hamburga nie zrozumie języka pisanego Bawarskiego ani Monachijczyk nie zrozumie języka pisanego Dolnoniemieckiego - nie mył języków niemieckich z _Hochdeutschem_! Ani sposobów wymawiania _Hochdeutscha _przez ludzi skądśtam z tymi językami!



AMS guy said:


> Powiedz mi czy w niemieckim istnieje chocby slowo "mooi", a jest ono tylko jednym malym przykladem, ze sa to dwa odrebne jezyki.


W Hochdeutschu nie, ale *Hochdeutsch nie jest jedynym językiem niemieckim*.
Inny przykład: w języku Plattdeustch isteniej słowo "Scheet" (język angielski wziął się z niego, dzięki czemu to słowo jest przecież wszystkim znane) W Hochdeutschu go nie ma, i co - już nie niemiecki?
A zresztą dlaczego to



> De Hanse (latiniseert:Hansa, egentlich: Schar) weer een Tohaupsluten toeerst vun Kooplü, denn ok vun Steden. De Tiet vun de Hanse is de Hansetied.
> All in't 11. Jorhunnert hebbt sik Kooplü to Hansen tohaupsluten, dat weern de Kooplü-Hansen. Dat weer vun wegen dat dor veel Rövers weern, to Lann un ok op de See.


Jest _niemieckie _a to nie????????????



> Een Hanze of Hanza was een samenwerkingsverband van een groep kooplieden uit de Middeleeuwen die in hetzelfde product handelde in verschillende steden. Door samenwerking probeerden ze hun handel te beschermen en uit te bouwen. Er hebben diverse Hanzeverbonden bestaan, maar de Duitse Hanze is veruit de belangrijkste en bekendste, en wordt vaak de Hanze genoemd.





AMS guy said:


> 2. nie wiem czym jest Plattdeutsch, ale wiem czym jest platAmsterdams - dialektem jezyka niderlandzkiego, ktorym posluguja sie mieszkancy Amsterdamu, a ktorego zapis jest identyczny, jak zapis niderlandzkiego z innych czesci Holandii. Analogia z Plattdeutsch bedzie pewnie podobna, choc wcale nie musi.


To może jeszcze ciekawszy język: niderlandzko-dolnosaksoński
http://nds-nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heufdpagina
To kolejny język niemiecki, czyli trochę bardziej zbliżony do dolnofrankijskiego/ niderlandzkiego język dolnosaksoński (_Plattdeutsch_)


----------



## anakin

Warski ma rację. Holenderski jest oddzielnym językiem, a bawarski dialektem bo Holandia jest niepodległym państwem a Bawaria jednym z landów Niemiec. Poodbnie jest z innymi językami które są do siebie podobne - tka jest z jezykami (gwarami) kaszubskimi - to jezyk dosyć odległy od polszczyzny, bardziej niż język słowacki. Z powódów politycznych jednak uznano za go za polski dialekt


----------



## anakin

I jeszcze jedno wspólczesne jezyki narodowe stały się nimi niedawno - języki ponadlokalne kształtowały się dopiero wraz z powstaniem narodowego państwa. Wybierano najcześciej jeden z dialektów, który nastepnie dzięki szkole i mediom rozpowszechniał się i wypierał miejscowe dialekty, które różniły się dosyć sporo od siebie


----------



## glicek

edit


----------



## glicek

AMS guy said:


> Wiecie jaka jest zasadnicza roznica miedzy Polakami, a Holendrami? I nie chodzi tu o ignorancje. Oni po prostu nie chca na sile innych uswiadamiac jaki ich kraj jest wspanialy, czy tez leczyc ze stereotypu kraju wariatow - eutanazja, dragi i inne takie.
> Oni maja w nosie to, co sie o nich gdzieindziej mowi, a my chcemy, by na nas wszedzie patrzono z respektem. Nie rozumiem tego u Polakow - tej checi bycia postrzeganym jako "porzadni ludzie". Przeciez na Zachodzie wszyscy sie ze wszystkich smieja - Holendrzy z Belgow, Belgowie z Anglikow, Francuzi z Holendrow, Hiszpanie z Portugalczykow - tylko my chcemy miec monopol na nietykalnosc i niestereotypowosc.
> 
> Przeczytalem caly tamten temat na holenderskim forum. Oni tam sie wyrazaja w wiekszosci przychylnie Polakom, a jesli cos krytykuja, to robia to w (niegrozny) zartobliwy sposob.
> 
> @ Billy
> Holendrzy lubia Polske. Nie trzeba organizowac zadnych specjalnych wycieczek uswiadamiajacych.


My po prostu jesteśmy strasznie przewrażliwieni na swoim punkcie. Niepotrzebnie.

Ale ciekaw jestem - czy oni np. myślą że my zyjemy tylko kościołem i papieżem? )) Ale czy w Amsterdamie ludzie wiedza np. ile jest knajp gejowskich w Warszawie albo Krakowie? Bo to by oznaczało że mimo papieża, kościoła i całej tej otoczki bywają w PL geje a knajpy jak nazwa wskazuje - to liczba mnoga 

Bo w Polsce ludzie czasem myślą że w Amsterdamie to tylko coffe shopy, jointy na kazdym rogu ulicy i geje wszedzie na dodatek  Ja wiem, że to nieprawda  ale kazdy stereotyp jest fajny co nie? :cheers:


----------



## salutuj

no fakt że zapłaciliby sporo z drugiej strony zastępy wynajętych (lub i nie) kryptologów pewnie zaczynają już pracować nad tym. Przejście na nowy (inny) system szyfrowania danych będzie przypuszczalnie mozolne bo SSL zdominowało internet, a przeciez nie zamkną nagle bankowości elektronicznej i innych systemów opartych na SSL. Jest sporo do ugrania (wykradnięcia)


----------



## cjk303

Dlaczego nie dziala ??

Zainstalowalem Internet Explorera 7.0 ale to raczej nie powod. Swoja droga ladniejsze czcionki ma...


----------



## emti

działa 
trzeba bylo nie instalowac, hahahahahahaha


----------



## cjk303

OK teraz dziala


----------



## emti

jakoś Cie tam nie widze


----------



## NorthPole

Tak sobie spieramy się co jest językiem, a co dialektem, tymczasem mam przeczucie, że języki germańskie od Szwajcarii po Danię i północną Belgię stanowią niemieckie kontinuum językowe (zdaje się, że właśnie tak opisuje to encykopedia językowa) i podział na odrębne języki jest tu bardziej polityczny niż rzeczywisty (wiąże się z niezbyt zaszłą historią), czyli poparty jest tym samym argumentem co powody rozróżnienia narodów i mniejszości etnicznych - głównie własna armia  . Sam Niderlandzki jest potomkiem języka frankońskiego (języka Franków, którzy byli naturalnie Germanami), który to język złożył się także na język starofrancuski (innymi jego składnikami był celtycki galijski i romańska łacina - niezły melanż  ). Gdyby "odromanizować" (a ściślej rzecz ujmując "odnormandyzować" :lol: ) angielski, pewnie również załapałby się do tego kontinuum.
Ludność dowolnych sąsiadujących ze sobą rejonów dogada się ze sobą bez trudu, ale kilkaset kilometrów dalej mogą się już pojawić problemy. Może nie widać tego tak bardzo ale tylko dlatego, bo większość mieszkańców tego rejonu Europy świetnie zna górnoniemiecki i stanowi on swego rodzaju ich _lingua franca_ (jakkolwiek dziwnie to zabrzmiało) i wywiera silny wpływ na leksykę ich lokalnych języków/dialektów/gwar.


----------



## Adolf Warski

NorthPole said:


> Tak sobie spieramy się co jest językiem, a co dialektem, tymczasem mam przeczucie, że języki germańskie od Szwajcarii po Danię i północną Belgię stanowią niemieckie kontinuum językowe (zdaje się, że właśnie tak opisuje to encykopedia językowa) i podział na odrębne języki jest tu bardziej polityczny niż rzeczywisty (wiąże się z niezbyt zaszłą historią), czyli poparty jest tym samym argumentem co powody rozróżnienia narodów i mniejszości etnicznych - głównie własna armia  . Sam Niderlandzki jest potomkiem języka frankońskiego (języka Franków, którzy byli naturalnie Germanami), który to język złożył się także na język starofrancuski (innymi jego składnikami był celtycki galijski i romańska łacina - niezły melanż  ). Gdyby "odromanizować" (a ściślej rzecz ujmując "odnormandyzować" :lol: ) angielski, pewnie również załapałby się do tego kontinuum.
> Ludność dowolnych sąsiadujących ze sobą rejonów dogada się ze sobą bez trudu, ale kilkaset kilometrów dalej mogą się już pojawić problemy. Może nie widać tego tak bardzo ale tylko dlatego, bo większość mieszkańców tego rejonu Europy świetnie zna górnoniemiecki i stanowi on swego rodzaju ich _lingua franca_ (jakkolwiek dziwnie to zabrzmiało) i wywiera silny wpływ na leksykę ich lokalnych języków/dialektów/gwar.


Dokładnie to pisałem!
Tyle że jedno sprostowanie: niderlandzki nie jest "potomkiem frankijskiego" tylko tylko jedną z gwar (obok flandryjskiej,południowo-klevskiej i fryzyjsko-niderlandzkiej) języka dolnofrankońskiego.

Jeszcze cytat: "Het Nederlands is een Indo-Europese en Germaanse, West-Germaanse, Nederduitse, Nederfrankische" http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nederlands
Nederduits to tyle co dolnoniemiecki - i problem czy niderladzki jest dialektem niemieckim jest rozwiązany.


----------



## MMXX

gdzie chat ;k ?

del, już mam


----------



## kędziorek

z skyscraperowym czatem kiepsko, na innych forach zazwyczaj po 20 osob siedzi na czacie.. trzeba by go jakos uwidocznic


----------



## barbapapa

anakin said:


> Warski ma rację. Holenderski jest oddzielnym językiem, a bawarski dialektem bo Holandia jest niepodległym państwem a Bawaria jednym z landów Niemiec. Poodbnie jest z innymi językami które są do siebie podobne - tka jest z jezykami (gwarami) kaszubskimi - to jezyk dosyć odległy od polszczyzny, bardziej niż język słowacki. Z powódów politycznych jednak uznano za go za polski dialekt


To, że Holandia jest niezależnym krajem, a Bawaria nie, raczej nie ma wielkiego znaczenia. Bo przykładowo nie nie ma odrębnego języka austriackiego, za to jest (używany w północnych landach) "Plattdeutsch" (dolnomiemiecki) - regionalny język (nie gwara) używany w landach północnych.
Kaszubski faktycznie do niedawna był uważany za dialekt (może ze względów politycznych), ale obecnie ma oficjalnie status języka regionalnego.



Adolf Warski said:


> Dokładnie to pisałem!
> Tyle że jedno sprostowanie: niderlandzki nie jest "potomkiem frankijskiego" tylko tylko jedną z gwar (obok flandryjskiej,południowo-klevskiej i fryzyjsko-niderlandzkiej) języka dolnofrankońskiego.
> 
> Jeszcze cytat: "Het Nederlands is een Indo-Europese en Germaanse, West-Germaanse, Nederduitse, Nederfrankische" http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nederlands
> Nederduits to tyle co dolnoniemiecki - i problem czy niderladzki jest dialektem niemieckim jest rozwiązany.


Niderlandzki nie jest gwarą. Określenie, że jest "potomkiem" dolnofrankońskiego chyba jest najtrafniejsze. Wykształcił się jako odrębny język w średniowieczu (podobnie jak polski). Flamandzki (raczej nie "flandryjski") i holenderski to gwary niderlandzkiego. Fryzyjski to natomiast także odrębny język (ma status języka regionalnego).


----------



## anakin

Co do Austrii - w czasach Habsburgów Austria miała pretensje do przewodzenia Niemcom, więc to powodowało, że przeciwieństwie do Niderlandów nie zgłaszali pretensji do nazywania swojego dialektu jako odrebny język. W czasach przed wojennych Austria uważała sie za część Niemiec odłączona od ojczyzny, więc trudno aby nie podtrzymywała takiego rozróznienia.
Nqjlepiej różnicę pomiędzy dialektami a jezykami pokazuje anegdota związana z językiem arabskim. Arab z Iraku ożeniony z Polką przebywał w Maroku gdzie złąmał noge. Poszedł do lekarza Araba z Maroka. Porozumiewanie pomiędzy nimi wyglądało tak, że Arab z Iraku mówił po polsku swojej żonie co mu jest, a ta przekazywała to arabowi z Maroka po francusku. Obahj panowie nie byli się w stanie zreozumieć, choć dla obu arabski jest językiem rodzimym. Język arabski jest dziś fikcją naprawdę to rodzina języków, róznice pomiędzy poszczególnymi dlalektami sprowadzaja się do występowania deklinacji (arabski klasyczny) lub nie (dialekt egipski). Różnice pomiędzy dialektami Arabskiego są takie jak róznice pomiędzy językami rodizny romańskiej języków indoeuropejskich.
Co do tego kontinuum, to nie jest to zjawisko dziwne. tak było wszedzie. Nowoczesne języki, ich literackie wersje powstały przez wybór jednego z dialektów i podniesienie go do urzędowej wersji rozpowszechnianej dzięki mediom i szkole


----------



## tanaka

^^ panowie przeciez nie wiecie na czym ta cala dziura polega, moze wystarczy cos dodac do algorytmu szyfrujacego.....
przeciez jak zlamali SHA-1 z MD5 to telefonie komorkowe nie padly, a przecierz mogly bo zlamanie tego daje mozliwosc podsluchu...tak samo bedzie z bankami , nic sie nie stanie , a zwykly uzytkownik poprostu sciagnie uaktualnienie do swojego systemu i nawet nie zauwazy roznicy ............. takich dziur jest codzien conajmniej kilkadziesiat choc trzeba przyznac ze nie tak powaznych jak w przypadku SSL
pozdrawiam


----------



## Adolf Warski

barbapapa said:


> Niderlandzki nie jest gwarą. Określenie, że jest "potomkiem" dolnofrankońskiego chyba jest najtrafniejsze. Wykształcił się jako odrębny język w średniowieczu (podobnie jak polski). Flamandzki raczej nie "flandryjski") i holenderski to gwary niderlandzkiego. Fryzyjski to natomiast także odrębny język (ma status języka regionalnego).


To co piszesz pod nazwą "niderlandzki" to właśnie dolnofrankoński - z odmianami: niderlandzką, flamandzką i południową (w tym klevską, miasto w RFN ). I wszystkie one wykształciły sią w średniowieczu.
Państwa do tego nic nie ma, co sam zresztą napisałeś - a prawda jest taka że Holendrzy teraz sami to przyznają (wikipedia). Oczywiście oficjalnie nikogo prawda nie obchodzi, ale...:
_Het Nederlands is een Indo-Europese en Germaanse, West-Germaanse, Nederduitse, Nederfrankische taal._ http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nederlands
Indoeuropejski, Germański, Zachodniogermański, Dolnoniemiecki, Dolnofrankoński.


----------



## NorthPole

Adolf Warski said:


> Dokładnie to pisałem!
> Tyle że jedno sprostowanie: niderlandzki nie jest "potomkiem frankijskiego" tylko tylko jedną z gwar (...) dolnofrankońskiego.
> 
> Jeszcze cytat: "Het Nederlands is een Indo-Europese en Germaanse, West-Germaanse, Nederduitse, Nederfrankische" http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nederlands
> Nederduits to tyle co dolnoniemiecki - i problem czy niderladzki jest dialektem niemieckim jest rozwiązany.


Wikipedia mówi, że stary dolnofrankoński (zwany też starodolnofrankijskim lub staroholenderskim) pochodzi właśnie od starofrankijskiego (ten fragmencik).
Współczesny niderlandzki jest językiem dolnogermańskim, zaś współczesny górnoniemiecki jest górnogermańskim. Oba są zachodniogermańskie. 
Czy niderlandzki jest językiem niemieckim? Nie byłbym na 100% pewny (oczywiście Dutch = Deutch, ale to raczej dlatego, że oznacza to tam po prostu "język zrozumiały" niczym np. niemieckie "deutlich", w przeciwieńsktwie do polskiego "niemiecki"="język niemowy/niemoty" :crazy:, inaczej musielibyśmy po prostu uznać, że wszystkie języki zachodniogermańskie są językami niemieckimi, a w takm razie po groma rozróżniać jedne od drugich :? ).
Dla porównania: j.polski należy do języków zachodniosłowiańskich, co nie znaczy że wszystkie zachodniosłowiańskie są dialektami polskiego. Nawet wśród lechickiej części tych języków mamy odrębny kaszubski (pozostałe wyginęły dzięki usilnym staraniom narodu polskiego: albo w wyprawach krzyżowych gdzie przy współudziale Niemców wybito Połabian, albo na skutek prześladowań politycznych Słowińców tuż po wojnie hno: ).

Jeśli chodzi o kaszubski, to przez etnografów uważany był za odrębny język wczesniej niż oficjalnie uznał to rząd polski po 1989 roku (Kaszubi mieli już wówczas niezłe lobby i wypracowane wsparcie Unii). Choć kaszubski jest oficjalnie odrębnym językiem (w ramach którego istnieje wiele dialektów i to na obszarach o wielkości kliku-kilkunastu kilometrów), to sami Kaszubi w większości za mniejszość narodową się nie uważają. Na razie wystarcza im status mniejszości etnicznej (choć zaczyna się słyszeć tu i ówdzie bardziej radykalne głosy mówiące, że na razie na uznanie narodowości za wcześnie, ale wysiłki trwają...).

Tak więc *obecnie mamy OFICJALNIE 2 języki narodowe* (choć wciąż tylko 1 państwowy/administracyjny), ponieważ osoby o narodowości polskiej posługują się dwoma różnymi językami lechickimi


----------



## cjk303

Buduje wlasnie nowy czat... moze sie przyjmie.

Nie bedzie na polchacie raczej 

Ale bedzie oddzielna strona


----------



## wooky

a o jaki czat chodzi? ja też troche nie w temacie jestem? :dunno:


----------



## talkinghead

No to srednia kompetencji forumowiczow spada nam o 80%. Wielka szkoda.


----------



## Rafis

STARA GWARDIA SIĘ SYPIE


----------



## oralB

Zgłosiłem swoją chęć do bycia moderatorem dlatego przede wszystkim, by już nikt od nas nie odszedł z powodu pogarszającej się stale atmosfery - nie zdążyłem  Mam nadzieję, że jednak do nas wrócisz - przemyśl to jeszcze.


----------



## PB

hmmm, bądź co bądź ktoś musi nieokiełznanych młokosów uświadamiać; szkoda wielka by była aby jakaś głupia dyskusja zaowocowała podjęciem powyższej decyzji ... :/


----------



## Wrocek_fan

wielka szkoda , brakuje na forum ludzi o wyrazistych i popartych wiedza pogladach.
mozna sie z nimi nie zgadzac ,ale nie sposob je zlekcewazyc.
jako Wroclawianina szczegolnie interesowaly mnie Twoje wypowiedzi o Lwowie (w polowie moje korzenie pochodza z tego miasta).
moze jednak zostalo na tym forum pare osob dla ktorych warto zostac


----------



## kotbehemot

Również mam nadzieję, że zostaniesz na forum. Szczególnie, że to właśnie sprzeczka ze mną była "kropką nad i" Twojej decyzji


----------



## jacekq

Strata to wielka. Szkoda. Podobały mi się zwłaszcza wypowiedzi w kontekście stereotypów wrocławsko-warszawskich, kawał rzetelnej wiedzy... Również mam nadzieję, że to nie definitywna decyzja.


----------



## NorthPole

Właściwie o co chodzi z tą złą atmoseferą?
Najpierw zlikwidowano wątki polityczne, bo niektórzy nie mogli się powstrzymać przed taplaniem w błocie (zdaje się, że nigdy do żadnego z nich nie zajrzałem, ale może po prostu rozwaga przychodzi z wiekiem). Jakie wątki są niebezpieczne tym razem? Co się stanie, gdy kłótnie przeniosą się do wątków merytorycznych, czy zostaną wówczas zabronione?

Jeśli ktoś nadużywa epitetów lub nieusprawiedliwionych ocen _ad personam_, piłka powinna być krótka i nie polegać na włączaniu się w kłótnię, ale na zaraportowaniu postów do modów. Tolerowanie chamstwa i, zamiast jego raportowania, włączanie się w walkę, szkodzi wszystkim bez względu na to, czy są stronami sporu czy nie (przecież w ten sposób wszyscy tracimy cennych forumowiczów!) hno:


----------



## WotaN

To... bardzo źle.


----------



## decapitated

Wielka szkoda...


----------



## zonc

Powinieneś zostać ... troszkę Ci się much nazbierało w nosie ) takkk wiem co mówię ... zacząłeś szukać zaczepki tam, gdzie było naprawdę miło.


----------



## kafarek

*hej !*

Słuchajcie,wróciłem do domu i włąnczam stronę ssc
Szybko Nowości i Zapowiedzi ! i jeszcze szybciej zaglądam do Wieści z budowy...super fajnie , ktoś zamieścił świeże fotki lub cenione krótkie newsy 
Załanczam infrę drogową ...itd aż do momentu działu "po godzinach"..
.i co widzę?
Urodzinowe wątki,spotkanie nowe sie szykuje ale jednak coś nie tak ,widzę takze w jakiś wątkach o drzewach sprzeczkę a może juz coś przegapiłem[?]
no i po chwili widzę wątek sflustrowanego warszawiaka "Odchodzę"...haha praktycznie tylko warszawiacy odchodzą.....czemu czemu ..!
Każdy ma swoją opinię i kiedy dochodzi do spięcia trzeba poluzować,wycofać sie . 
W rzeczewistości znam wielu forumowiczów i również mogę się nie zgadzać z ich różnymi opiniami ale zawsze ich szanuję i można to potraktować z humorem,dojść do porozumienia .Spotykam się na mieście z wieloma i z cyframi wyruszmy na łowy budowlnae.luz blus]..co wielu moich kolegów uwielbia tak jak ja. ...
Proponuję więcej wnosić konkretnych newsów,spostrzeżeń ,uwag w wątkach strikte związanych z naszymi miastami [a szczególnie w wątkach warszawskich które niezbyt dobrze wyglądają]
...być może mało się dzieje ale to nie powód aby się kłócić z kimś tam o czymś tam w PG.
Także więcej luzu...i nie boje sie powiedzieć Przestańcie pieprzyć[!] i ogarnijcie się .
Nie lubię się kłócić i nie wchodzę w bezsensowne wyzywanki.
W tekstach można domniemywać wiele podtekstów i to one są przeważnie motorem do kłótni...


pozdrawiam usery tj:.... a także szczęśliwych i nieszczęśliwych:hi:


----------



## Assurbanipal

Jak mam dosyc dysput na LDM albo Po godzinach (albo gdziekolwiek), po prostu nie wchodze tam przez kilka tygodni, a forum przegladam tylko i wylacznie w poszukiwaniu ciekawych wiezowcow, ewentualne dania glosu w jakims pollu o wiezowcach tudziez skyline'ach.

I po stresie - wiezowce naprawde uspokajaja, nawet takiego spamera jak ja.
I ta metode polecam goraco wszystkim co mysla o odejsciu.


----------



## hermit

Szkoda. Wielka, bo przyjemnie się czytało Twoje słowa. Wyważone i po prostu mądre - nie w jakiś przeintelektualizowany sposób, tylko tak zwyczajnie, "życiowo". Przychodzi mi na myśl pewna piwniczna piosenka do słów Dymnego:

_Nasza mała wyspa

Na naszej wyspie
żyjemy wszyscy
Śliczni i czyści
Nagle do wyspy
Płynie nieczysty
Chrapie i sapie
On nas na pewno
Łajnem ochlapie
Wszystko nam wyje
Whisky wypije
Zła sytuacja!
Zła sytuacja!
A więc zarządzam:
EWAKUACJA!!! _


----------



## rcube

Kolejny Warszawiak odchodzi


----------



## earth intruder

ja już sam nie wiem co o tym myśleć...
moze kolega się zreaktywuje tak jak ja


----------



## markus1234

mysle ze jak libeskind ruszy w gore ,potem kurylowicz ,jemsi ,itd.. i jak zaczna sie "wycieczki na szczyt" to warszawiacy powrócą na forum...


----------



## Erni79

Żegnam was już wiem nie załatwie wszystkich pilnych spraw
ide sam własnie tam gdzie czekaja mnie
Tam przyjaciól kilku mam od lat , dla nich zawsze śpiewam dla nich gram
jeszcze raz zegnam was nie spotkamy sie.

Proza życia to przyjazni kat pęka cienka nić
telewizor meble mały fiat oto marzen szczyt
hej prorocy moi z gniewnych lat obrastacie w tluszcz
juz was w swoje szpony dopadł szmal zdrada płynie z ust.


----------



## wonsbelfer

Podkreślałem, że nie chodzi o czyjąkolwiek winę. Na moją decyzję wpłynęła nie tyle dyskusja z dwoma łebkami o drzewach, ani uszczypliwości Kiciusia w wątku kwidzyńskim (zabytki), ile rosnący we mnie brak entuzjazmu do zabierania głosu. 
Jestem naukowcem, nauczycielem akademickim, dziennikarzem i ... jeszcze kimś dłużej niż wielu z Was żyje. 
Czytałem forum wiele miesięcy zanim się zarejestrowałem. A powodem rejestracji było moje osłupienie brakiem elementarnej wiedzy na temat Lwowa. Dziś nie jestem tu już jedynym, który miałby coś do powiedzenia o historii (nie tylko Lwowa). Znakomicie o zabytkach czy historii opowiedzieć może hubertkm, no.morro, Vars, którego opieprzyłem swego czasu, że wspomnę tylko tych. Swoje zrobiłem. Wolę się wyrejestrować, aby nie kusiło mnie do zabierania głosu w sprawach, które uważam za ważne i aby nie spierać się z postaciami, z którymi spór okazuje się zawsze stratą czasu. 
Bo obojętnie wobec nadętej głupoty nigdy mi się nie udało przejść...
Swoją rolę belfra mogę pełnić tam, gdzie od dwudziestu lat to robię - tu już po prostu nie chcę.
Żegnam 
wonsbelfer


----------



## hermit

jeszcze raz powtórze, że to smutna wiadomosć, ale rozumiem i szanuję decyzję.
Spór nie jest stratą czasu - bo nie jest ważny jego wynik, spór ma swoich obserwatorów i cichych kibiców, a peknie prowadzony, nawet z głupcem, czy nieświadomym ma swój urok i wartość.
rozumiem, że decyzja ostateczna - w takim razie dziękuję za poświęcony czas i życzę powodzenia na własnej drodze.


----------



## kędziorek

zaznacze ze nie glosowalem na siebie ani na nikogo innego (zebyscie mnie nie podejrzewali o to _ )


----------



## aleph_null

zaden... 


raul said:


> na pewno zonca albo kędziora. Na trzecim bannerze *Warszawa wyglada jak wiocha 10 tysięczna.*


to sie koledzy z Torunia uciesza :cheers:


----------



## earth intruder

raul said:


> na pewno zonca albo kędziora. Na trzecim bannerze Warszawa wyglada jak wiocha 10 tysięczna.


ale wpadka.................. :/


----------



## zonc

glos dla Kedziora...

...decapitaded daj swoją fote woryginale... może ktos zrobi cos wyrzniej  bo ogólnie nie jestem zwolennikiem tego klejenia... mimo ze ladne  bardziej wielkomiejski jest SKYLINE...


----------



## oralB

Według mnie jest jeszcze za mało propozycji, by robić poll (nie ma wielkiego wyboru), więc proponuję wstrzymać się jeszcze trochę. Jak będzie około 10 projektów na odpowiednim poziomie, to wtedy będziemy się zastanawiać.

Tymczasem wątek zamykam.


----------



## kędziorek

forum mi się wyświetlilo w odbiciu lustrzanym:










jan chyba się nudzi?


----------



## Mi-V

tez mialem odwrocona strone SCC !!


----------



## Jedrzej

Ja też!!!!


----------



## earth intruder

a ja nie


----------



## kryszakk

mi równiez to sie wyświetliło


----------



## Raine




----------



## Guest

Ja nie miałem odwrócone, za to przez całyd zień nie było jak wejsc na forum bo ani jeden obrazek nie raczył sie wyświetlić. To zresztą nie pierwszy tak przypadek u mnie. Czasami wysarczy zrestartowac kompa, a czasami mimo kilkunastu restartów nei działa. I nie wiem czy to wina forum czy teog że mam na kompie wirusa (nazywa się Microsoft Windows).


----------



## AGC

kedzior - masz manie gg


----------



## kaspric

^^ :laugh: k:


----------



## kędziorek

AGC said:


> kedzior - masz manie gg




kiedyś rozmawialem z 15, czasami 20 osobami naraz, lecz od paru miesiecy siedze na niewidocznym i gadam max. z 5.

po prostu nie wylaczam okienek, z ktorymi nie gadam (wylaczam je dopiero wtedy jak mi sie nie mieszcza na pasku zadan hihi)


----------



## kędziorek

usuwa posty i wątki zamyka bez powodu


----------



## oralB

^^polityka jest zakazana na tym forum a na taki własnie tor zeszła dyskusja w wątku o zmianie nazwy Marszałkowskiej. Ja usuwam wątki a Ty zakładasz bezsensowne - chcesz złożyć skargę, to jest odpowiedni do tego wątek na forum.


----------



## Admiral Dochodiaga

hm, trudno mi potwierdzić jak i zaprzeczyć...
Chociaż szkoda, że wątek o obrzydliwej lewackiej propagandzie (uszczypnijcie mnie) został tak szybko zamknięty


----------



## kędziorek

nie no po prostu odkad on zostal modem to mi zaczely posty znikac... 

wole dostac jawnego briga, niz niewiedziec czemu posty maja mi znikac 

pzdr


----------



## oralB

^^czyli rozumiem, że ilość postów jest dla Ciebie najważniejsza? I tak aby nie było niedomówień - nie usuwam nikomu specjalnie postów, by komuś zrobić na złość (usuwane są kłótnie, OT's oraz coś w stylu "fajne fotki tylko trochę małe").


ps. fajnie, że doczekałem się "swojego" wątku, ale osobiście wolałbym, by został on założony z innych powodów


----------



## oralB

timit said:


> hardkor! w takim niewinnym watku takie rzeczy... zaraz go zamkna!!


Nie zamknął jesli przestaniecie paskudzić


----------



## rcube

Alez rozwiazanie jest banalne !

Zakazac sprzedazy markerow, flamastrow i dlugopisow ! To sa przedmioty niebezpieczne, przynoszace szkody materialne. Imo Solaris wraz z innymi producentami autobusow powiniec powolac na wzor w przemysle muzycznym cos na wzor RIAA ktora zamiast walczyc z nielegalna sprzedaza plyt powinna robic naloty na kioski Ruchu by uniemozliwic sprzedaz przeroznych pisakow. Dorn do dziela ! :]


----------



## filosss

Wiecie śmiechy chichy okej... Ale ja bym chciał takiego gówniarza spotkać... Już by sobie nie popisał...


----------



## 625

rcube said:


> Alez rozwiazanie jest banalne !
> 
> Zakazac sprzedazy markerow, flamastrow i dlugopisow ! To sa przedmioty niebezpieczne, przynoszace szkody materialne. Imo Solaris wraz z innymi producentami autobusow powiniec powolac na wzor w przemysle muzycznym cos na wzor RIAA ktora zamiast walczyc z nielegalna sprzedaza plyt powinna robic naloty na kioski Ruchu by uniemozliwic sprzedaz przeroznych pisakow. Dorn do dziela ! :]


w nyc zakazano sprzedazy farb w sprayu. tylko w wyjatkowych okolicznosciach mozna je kupic.


----------



## rcube

Bez jaj :eek2: Druga Grecja ?


----------



## TTank

W nowych Solarisach (i MANach chyba też) dla Poznania będzie monitoring (i klima!!) Może to pomoże. Kierowca widzą gnoja może będzie mógł wysłać sygnał na komendę i pierwszy poinformowany krawężnik na trasie będzie mógł wejść i zwinąć wandala, mając dowód na taśmie. Może to pomoże? A może akcje wychowawcza społeczeństwa? (hasło - "nie jesteś w kiblu - nie pisz po ścianach"


----------



## zonc

W Bydgoszczy w części autobusów jest monitoring... faktycznie są one czyste (nie licząc zachlapanych szyb)


----------



## hif

taak..będzie monitoring bo mpk kupuje wszystkieautobusy z kamerami ale na Combina za 7 baniek załowali i wczoraj widziałem 506 który miał w drugim członie porysowaną szybę..jak można być aż takim debilem?!!


----------



## earth intruder

obcinać łapska! ;]


----------



## mmjp

rcube said:


> Alez rozwiazanie jest banalne !
> 
> Zakazac sprzedazy markerow, flamastrow i dlugopisow ! To sa przedmioty niebezpieczne, przynoszace szkody materialne. Imo Solaris wraz z innymi producentami autobusow powiniec powolac na wzor w przemysle muzycznym cos na wzor RIAA ktora zamiast walczyc z nielegalna sprzedaza plyt powinna robic naloty na kioski Ruchu by uniemozliwic sprzedaz przeroznych pisakow. Dorn do dziela ! :]


Mówisz serio??





Swoją drogą to wczoraj na Planet był fajny film dokumentalny o wrtterach, tagerach i graficiarzach w Paryżu. Naprawdę doby film. Historia francuskiego i europejskiego grafitti. Wojna na wybrzeżu to pestka w porównaniu do tego, co się działo w paryskim Metrze i na liniach kolei podmiejskiej. Choć tam nikt nie wypowiedział wojny kolejarzom. Jednego roku zarząd paryskiego metra wydał na zmywanie wagonów 30 mln franków. Najlepsze było jak objechali stacje metra pod Luwrem.
Generalnie większość tych, co taguje to są "smarkacze", którzy tak na prawdę nie wiedzą, o co chodzi. Nigdy nie uważałem tagów za coś specjalnego. Czasami jak widzę najmizerniejsze okazy to chce mi się rzygać. Więc tutaj się mogę zgodzić, że powinno się ich ścigać jak najdotkliwiej*. Ale już porządne kolorki* to według mnie już sztuka w nowoczesnym wydaniu. Inaczej się ma sprawa bomb-sreberek, najczęściej są to partactwa nic nie wnoszące.

______________
najdotkliwiej - nie znaczy karnie, ani finansowo, najlepsze byłyby prace społeczne.
kolorek - kolorowy wrzut, najczęściej legalny i dopracowany artystycznie.


----------



## filosss

mmjp said:


> Mówisz serio??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swoją drogą to wczoraj na Planet był fajny film dokumentalny o wrtterach, tagerach i graficiarzach w Paryżu. Naprawdę doby film. Historia francuskiego i europejskiego grafitti. Wojna na wybrzeżu to pestka w porównaniu do tego, co się działo w paryskim Metrze i na liniach kolei podmiejskiej. Choć tam nikt nie wypowiedział wojny kolejarzom. Jednego roku zarząd paryskiego metra wydał na zmywanie wagonów 30 mln franków. Najlepsze było jak objechali stacje metra pod Luwrem.
> Generalnie większość tych, co taguje to są "smarkacze", którzy tak na prawdę nie wiedzą, o co chodzi. Nigdy nie uważałem tagów za coś specjalnego. Czasami jak widzę najmizerniejsze okazy to chce mi się rzygać. Więc tutaj się mogę zgodzić, że powinno się ich ścigać jak najdotkliwiej*. Ale już porządne kolorki* to według mnie już sztuka w nowoczesnym wydaniu. Inaczej się ma sprawa bomb-sreberek, najczęściej są to partactwa nic nie wnoszące.
> 
> ______________
> najdotkliwiej - nie znaczy karnie, ani finansowo, najlepsze byłyby prace społeczne.
> kolorek - kolorowy wrzut, najczęściej legalny i dopracowany artystycznie.


Zadna sztuka... niezrozumiałe brzydactwa niszczace dobro publiczne... Zero estetyki...


----------



## kędziorek

dobre graffiti to dla mnie sztuka, trzeba do tego nie lada zdolnosci;





































tagi mi zwisaja, chyba ze na *ZABYTKACH* :mad2:


----------



## Admiral Dochodiaga

Cóż, trzeba im wybaczyć, chcą być "joł"


----------



## Castle_Bravo

Kamery powinny, choc nie musza rozwiazac sprawe, bo takie bazgranie w pod oknami moze nie byc "wychwycone" przez kamere.


----------



## XZIBIT **kraków**

jak widac warszawiaki brudasy !!!! taki solaris nowy od kilku miesiecy u was jezdzi???? buhahah!!!! jak widac czesto go sprzataja!!! brud,syf na tej podlodze taki ze ,czlowieka odpycha!!!!jeszcze raz buuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## filosss

XZIBIT **kraków** said:


> jak widac warszawiaki brudasy !!!! taki solaris nowy od kilku miesiecy u was jezdzi???? buhahah!!!! jak widac czesto go sprzataja!!! brud,syf na tej podlodze taki ze ,czlowieka odpycha!!!!jeszcze raz buuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Mulat a może popatrz o jakiej porze roku były robione te zdjęcia??? Przyuważ jedną panią na jednym ze zdjęć... Fotki robione wczesną wiosną lub jak kto woli późną zimą... Wtedy to nawet u Ciebie na klatce jest taki syf pozdro


----------



## kędziorek

filosss said:


> Mulat


ale to juz troche zajezdza dyskryminacja rasowa


----------



## Admiral Dochodiaga

filosss said:


> Mulat


 :sleepy: hno:


----------



## filosss

k?dzior said:


> ale to juz troche zajezdza dyskryminacja rasowa


Aj no nie przesadzaj mam kolesia z ojca argenty?czyka o takiej ksywce st?d nawi?zanie nie jest to ani obra?liwe ani dyskryminuj?ce zreszta XZBIT chyba si? nie obrazi? Pozdro dla niego przedewszystkim...

PS: czy Wy wszedzie musicie widziec rasistow antysemitow i homofobow hehe pozdro


----------



## kędziorek

filosss said:


> Aj no nie przesadzaj mam kolesia z ojca argenty?czyka o takiej ksywce st?d nawi?zanie nie jest to ani obra?liwe ani dyskryminuj?ce zreszta XZBIT chyba si? nie obrazi? Pozdro dla niego przedewszystkim...
> 
> PS: czy Wy wszedzie musicie widziec rasistow antysemitow i homofobow hehe pozdro


ok Bialasie


----------



## earth intruder

oralB said:


> Koniaq nie wygłupiaj się - zostań
> 
> Ktoś kiedyś zapoczątkował ten trend odchodzenia z forum i widzę, że nadal ta forma jest bardzo popularna - przykre to.


 Kto to był? 

Koniaq, przejdzie ci za jakiś czas. pozdrawiam.


----------



## Lares

no to pa :wave:


----------



## Tommy

See You too.

Ciekawe na jak długo


----------



## Tommy

bizi said:


> Kto to był?
> 
> Koniaq, przejdzie ci za jakiś czas. pozdrawiam.


Stompi - ale wrócił - jak większość


----------



## Raine

Ciekawe czy wyjdziesz z tej sytuacji którą sam sobie stworzyłeś z twarzą
- zapewne nie


----------



## AGC

no to nara!
nie podoba sie wam SSC, to idzcie. po co robic z tego jakis cyrk.
ja jestem tu od czasow hoogbouwa.
w watkach off-topicowych zawsze sie ludzie pokloca. jak nie potrafisz podejsc do tego na luzie, to nie miejsce dla ciebie. traktuje SSC glownie jako zrodlo informacji i nie obchodzi mnie ze jeden tutaj to gej-socjalista a drugi narodowiec-socjalista


----------



## Petr

...


----------



## Eldorado

krzyzyk na droge!


----------



## Koniaczeq

Skoro mikael tak uwazasz to Twoja sprawa, dla Ciebie moge byc nawet wielbłądem z altzheimerem i parkinsonem mało mnie to interesuje. Ci ludzie, ktorzy mnie poznali wiedza jaki jestem. 
Zdawalem sobie sprawe, ze moge byc kontrowersyjna osobą, ale żeby aż tak :|... No cóż widać, niektorzy nie maja tyle oleju w głowie by dostrzec u mnie cos pozytywnego poza pseudo otoczka polityczno-jajcarską. Jezeli ktos mi chce zarzucac brak tolerancji dla konserwatywnych poglądów niech spojrzy na tomaso, uwielbiam tego faceta  i zupelnie mi nie przeszkadzaja jego poglądy. A wiecie dlaczego ? Bo to człowiek na poziomie. Niestety o innych konserwatystach z forum tego powiedziec nie moge :| !


edit : Takie podpisy jak ten Eldorado nawet nie sa obraxliwe, tylko po prostu głupie !!!:hahaha: Eldorado nie umiesz uzyć innych rymow tylko takie banalne czestochowskie :hahaha: ?


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Jeszcze piszesz? A myślałem, że już sobie poszedłeś :]

Ja cię nie znam osobiście, więc oceniam po tym, co piszesz. I tak robią wszyscy, którzy cię nie znają osobiście. A to co wczoraj pokazałeś rozwaliło misternie budowany wizerunek koniaczka-fajnego-gościa na tym forum. 
A jaki jesteś na prawdę, to inna bajka.
już to kiedyś mówiłem.


----------



## Koniaczeq

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Jeszcze piszesz? A myślałem, że już sobie poszedłeś :]
> 
> Ja cię nie znam osobiście, więc oceniam po tym, co piszesz. I tak robią wszyscy, którzy cię nie znają osobiście. A to co wczoraj pokazałeś rozwaliło misternie budowany wizerunek koniaczka-fajnego-gościa na tym forum.
> A jaki jesteś na prawdę, to inna bajka.
> już to kiedyś mówiłem.



Nie mysl za dużo bo ci sie cos w głowce przepali i zapomnisz jakiejs litanii :| i co wtedy będzie ? 
Powtarzasz sie jak zdarta płyta mikael, myslisz ze jeden dzien zmienia obrazu budowany przez prawie 3 letnipobyt na forum ? Nie sądze ... Swoja drogą bo nawet nie bylo budowane, taki jestem. Szkoda, ze tyle ludzi mi tego zazdrości  !


----------



## Guest

Myśle że ludzie stąd odchodzą bo podchodzą zbyt emocjonalnie do teog co inni forumowicze o nich sądza. Przejmują się niepochlebnymi opiniami, i odchodzą. Po co? To jest forum architektoniczne, i ja piszę w wątkach architektonicznych, jako ż ejest po godzinach to udzielam sie też tam. Ale to jest tylko forum i nawet jeśli częśc forumowiczów tutaj chętnie by mi dała bana, to mam to gdzieś. Tobie radzę to samo Koniaczeq, pisz swoje, a dos ieibe bierz tlyko to co piszą o Tobie ludzie których znasz osobiście, nie tylko z forum, bo tylko oni Cie znają i wiedzą jaki jesteś w życiu, poza forum.

PS. Ja Cie np osobiście nie znam ale wolę żebyś został, tak jak wolę zeby ludzie generalnie raczej porzychodzili na forum niz z nieog odchodzili. Jak sie forum wyludni to nie bedzie nawet miał kto pisac wątkach o architekturze.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

> Nie mysl za dużo bo ci sie cos w głowce przepali i zapomnisz jakiejs litanii i co wtedy będzie ?
> Powtarzasz sie jak zdarta płyta mikael, myslisz ze jeden dzien zmienia obrazu budowany przez prawie 3 letnipobyt na forum ? Nie sądze ... Swoja drogą bo nawet nie bylo budowane, taki jestem. Szkoda, ze tyle ludzi mi tego zazdrości !


Jaki jesteś, pokazałeś wczoraj.
Kilka przysłów polskich na drogę:
"wyszło szydło z worka"
"kłamstwo ma krótkie nogi"
no i przypomina mi się slogan z takiego spotu w TV a propo internetu: "nigdy nie wiesz, kto jest po drugiej stronie"
wiesz koniaq, ja jestem seksowną blondynką tak samo jak ty fajnym wyluzowanym gościem :lol:


----------



## Koniaczeq

ivica said:


> mam nadzieje ze choc raz zachowasz sie jak facet i nie bedziesz rzucal slow na wiatr



:hahaha: te biedne próby wpłyniecia na moja osobe po przez załosne pseudo wywody psychologiczne sobie zostaw dla swoim kolegów ministrantów. Tam pewnie bedziesz świecil inteligencja i mądrościa :]


----------



## kotbehemot

mam wrażenie, ze ten wątek powstał w celu autoprezentacji:sleepy:

Ponawiam prośbę do Mikaela i Koniaczqa - dojcie sobie po ignorze, skończcie te wygłupy i wrocmy do rozmów o wiezowcach.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

kotbehemot said:


> mam wrażenie, ze ten wątek powstał w celu autoprezentacji
> 
> Ponawiam prośbę do Mikaela i Koniaczqa - dojcie sobie po ignorze, skończcie te wygłupy i wrocmy do rozmów o wiezowcach.


ale po to jest chyba dział "po godzinach". o wieżowcach pogadamy w innym subforum
heh, "kto mieczem wojuje ten od miecza ginie"


----------



## oralB

Zaczyna się robić niemiło - Schroedinger's Cat i Koniaczeq (złościsz się, że ktoś się z Ciebie ponabijał a tu sam wyskakujesz z "ministrantami" - bez komentarza) skończcie już dyskusję jak już to zaproponował kotbehemot!!!


----------



## marpa

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Jeszcze piszesz? A myślałem, że już sobie poszedłeś :]
> 
> Ja cię nie znam osobiście, więc oceniam po tym, co piszesz. I tak robią wszyscy, którzy cię nie znają osobiście. A to co wczoraj pokazałeś rozwaliło misternie budowany wizerunek koniaczka-fajnego-gościa na tym forum.
> A jaki jesteś na prawdę, to inna bajka.
> już to kiedyś mówiłem.





Koniaczeq said:


> Nie mysl za dużo bo ci sie cos w głowce przepali i zapomnisz jakiejs litanii :| i co wtedy będzie ?
> Powtarzasz sie jak zdarta płyta mikael, myslisz ze jeden dzien zmienia obrazu budowany przez prawie 3 letnipobyt na forum ? Nie sądze ... Swoja drogą bo nawet nie bylo budowane, taki jestem. Szkoda, ze tyle ludzi mi tego zazdrości  !


Panowie, a wszystko to jest przecież takie proste. Ano tak to jest, że jak świat światem, każdy człek ma swoje racje. Idzie tylko o to żeby wzajemnie się szanować, a w szczególności prawa jednostki.


kotbehemot said:


> mam wrażenie, ze ten wątek powstał w celu autoprezentacji:sleepy:
> 
> Ponawiam prośbę do Mikaela i Koniaczqa - dojcie sobie po ignorze, skończcie te wygłupy i wrocmy do rozmów o wiezowcach.


Wierzowcach & ...


----------



## jacek_t83

Koniaq wiesz kogo mi teraz przypominasz swoim zachowaniem?? Tequille


----------



## Duopolis

O co chodzi w tym wątku?


----------



## Balsen

Wszystkie te podziały są wyznaczone na podstawie województw - a może by tak podział historyczny:










BTW: czy ten poll jest już ostatecznym głosowanie na temat podziału??


----------



## SIMSI

Ja bym Warszawy nie wydzielał, na Mazowszu poza stolicą prawie nie ma wątków, chyba ze 2 z Radomia. Łączenie Łądzi z Wawą jest bez sensu, dlatego żadna propozycja mi nie pasuje.
Najbliżej jest 7


----------



## zonc

5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pan_tomas

Jeżeli zostanie takie nazewnictwo to z całym szacunkiem ale opuszczę to forum.


----------



## Mroberto

Podział nr 5 jest dobry, z tego co widziałem chyba na podstawie województw.


----------



## zonc

UWAGA!!

W propozycji 5 i 6 Warszawa jest osobno... (patrz różowa kropka) czyli 6 regionów ...


----------



## Spencer

edit
Ps. doczytałem


----------



## Petr

Pozycje 5, 6 i 7 są niejasne. Czy przewidują one wydzielenie Warszawy? :sly:


----------



## schabzkoscia

pan_tomas said:


> Jeżeli zostanie takie nazewnictwo to z całym szacunkiem ale opuszczę to forum.


:lol:
Bo chyba zartujesz :sleepy: :sleepy: 

Dla mojego regionu z propozycji pierwszej proponuje nazwy ciechocinski, albo pilski :lol: Szczegolnie ta druga propozycja wydaje mi sie trafna. Trzeba jasno pokazac, ktore miasto odgrywa role gospodarczej stolicy.

Zdecydowalem, glosuje na 1., 4 regiony w zupelnosci wystarcza. Dwojka od biedy tez moze byc.


----------



## pan_tomas

schabzkoscia said:


> :lol:
> Bo chyba zartujesz :sleepy: :sleepy:
> 
> Dla mojego regionu z propozycji pierwszej proponuje nazwy ciechocinski, albo pilski :lol: Szczegolnie ta druga propozycja wydaje mi sie trafna. Trzeba jasno pokazac, ktore miasto odgrywa role gospodarczej stolicy.
> 
> Zdecydowalem, glosuje na 1., 4 regiony w zupelnosci wystarcza. Dwojka od biedy tez moze byc.


Nie zgadzam się na marginalizację drugiego co do liczby ludności miasta w Polsce. Ot tyle.


----------



## Bodrum

^^ Jaką marginalizację, na Boga?


----------



## schabzkoscia

Bodrum said:


> ^^ Jaką marginalizację, na Boga?


Wyjales mi to z ust 
Chociaz pochodzac z podobnie niedocenianego miasta w pewnym, malym, stopniu rozumiem Tomasa.
Poza tym przeciez wszyscy doskonale wiemy, ze nazwami beda alfabetycznie wojewodztwa. Po co ktos mialby sklocac forum? Bo takich reakcji jak Tomasa byloby pelno.
Serio to zaluje, ze nie mozemy sobie pozwolic na troche humoru i nazwac dzialy: pilski, elblaski, zgierski, tarnowski, olesnicki etc.  :colgate:


----------



## embercadero

Trójeczka. Nie ma sensu robić więcej niż 4 regiony ani wydzielać samej Warszawy.


----------



## fifqa

Stanowczo podzial historyczny ! Elblag nie chce miec nic wspolnego z woj. warminsko-mazurskim .


----------



## Lares

rcube podpisz pozycje 5-7 żeby była jasność
5 i 6 - W-wa wydzielona
7 - bez wydzielanania W-wy bo byłoby to bez sensu


----------



## hif

wybrałem 5..ale jakoś ten podział budzi we mnie mieszane uczucia..i jeśli już to wolałbym historyczny


----------



## god

Lubuskie powinno byc z Wlkp. a nie z DŚ, bo ma duzo mniej wspolnego z DŚ niz Wlkp. Zanim powstalo woj. Lubuskie to sie mowilo ze mieszkamy w Wielkopolsce. Zawsze jezdzi sie do Poznania a nie Wrocka. Dlatego glosowalem na propozycje nr 5 ;]


----------



## 625

god said:


> Lubuskie powinno byc z Wlkp. a nie z DŚ, bo ma duzo mniej wspolnego z DŚ niz Wlkp. Zanim powstalo woj. Lubuskie to sie mowilo ze mieszkamy w Wielkopolsce. Zawsze jezdzi sie do Poznania a nie Wrocka. Dlatego glosowalem na propozycje nr 5 ;]


dobre. ciekawe dlaczego w takim razie gorzow WLKP. chcial do zachpomorskiego i to oficjalnie?


----------



## Spencer

Widzę, że głosów najwięcej jest na 5 i 6. One się różnią tylko przynależnością Lublina? Jeśli tak to bardziej logiczny wydaje się być wariant 6 z Lublinem razem z Wawa, Mazowszem i Podlasiem. To taka quasi Kongresówka się robi. Lublin praktycznie nie ma związków z Krakowem, to że leży w szerzej pojętej Małopolsce, to jednak chyba za mało, żeby łączyć lubelskie z krakowskim.


----------



## Mika'el

^^ Zgadzam sie z toba ,co do tego ze Lublinowi jest blizej do Wawy niz Krakowa, i to pod kazdym wzgledem ale nie to powinno miec decydujacy wplyw na podzialSkonczmy z tymi sympatiami i antypatiami.Najwazniejsza jest funkcjonalnosc forum, dlatego moim zdaniem Lublin powinien byc z Krakowem, Rzeszowem i Kielcami.Natomiast bedac razem z Białymstokiem i mazowieckim bez Wawy zdominujemy region, a to nie o to chodzi
Ja głosowałem na wariant 2
Pozdr.


----------



## zonc

PROPOZYCJA:

Szkoda mi Lublina... chłopaków nie ma tak dużo. Z grubsza propozycja 5 lub 6 większego wpływu nie ma na los pozostałych. Może niech ludzie z tego regionu zadecyduja, czy wolą być z Wawą , czy z Krakowem ? 

Chyba już oczywiste, że 5 i 6 się nam podobają ... lub ewentualnie niech głosują Ci z Wawy, Krakowa i Lublina... (mogą w końcu go nie chcieć u siebie  )

Bo szczerze... zagłosowałem na 5 bo chodziło mi o bliskość z Poznaniem... ale równie dobrze może być 6.


----------



## broker

glosowalem na 5, ale uwazam, ze w-wa nie powinna byc wydzielona osobno.


----------



## Mika'el

Przyłączam sie do propozycji ZoncaW koncu te warianty rozbijaja sie o nas


----------



## kotbehemot

Dziękuję rcube,ze zrobiłeś ten wątek - ja ostatnio nie mam nawet pol godziny,zeby sie tym zająć (mam nadzieje,ze w weekend sie skończy młyn).


----------



## Koooler

propozycja nr 7 chyba najlepsza. choć narazie nie głosuję...


----------



## Berserker

Dałem propozycję numer 5 - pod warunkiem, że Warszawa NIE będzie wydzielona - czy tam buduje się na aż taką potęgę by tworzyć oddzielny dział? Nie sądzę.


----------



## Zorbi

Stawiam na 3. Chyba w miarę najsensowniejsze zblokowanie


----------



## 625

moze niech ktos znow wrzuci statystyki watkow. 
@Berserker: z wawy jest mniej wiecej tyle watkow co z kazdej 1/4 polski. do tego tam jest najwiecej forumowiczow. gdyby wawa byla z wro, nasze watki spadlyby zaraz na dalsze strony! dlatego trzeba ja oddzielic!


----------



## Dziarskihank

Zaglosowalem na 5 pozycje, widze , ze wiekszosc ankietowanych ma podobne zdanie .


----------



## pan_tomas

Bodrum said:


> ^^ Jaką marginalizację, na Boga?


Mówię o przypadkach, w których Łódź znalazłaby się w regionie Krakowskim, lub Poznańskim (a takie przykłady są na górze). Natomiast nie jestem przeciwny wypisaniu nazw województw w nagłówku (nie w podpisie). A i tak najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest podzielenie wieści z budowy tematycznie.


----------



## zonc

Najlepszy podział byl na :

Warszawę

miasta ponad 300 tys.

ponad 100 tys.

ponad 50 tys.

Wtedy mali mieliby szansę


----------



## Petr

*Ponawiam swoje pytanie.* @rcube jak już coś robisz, to rób to dobrze. :|


StPetr said:


> Pozycje 5, 6 i 7 są niejasne. Czy przewidują one wydzielenie Warszawy? :sly:


@zonc ten etap dyskusji mamy już za sobą.


----------



## SoboleuS

Ja oczywiscie wybieram swoją własną koncepcję czyli nr. 4.


----------



## Petr

A w ogóle całe głosowanie jest do bani. Rcube tak to ustawił, że wprowadził trzy bardzo podobne opcje: 1, 2 i 4, z których żadna nie ma teraz szans. W ten sposób pomysł podziału forum na 4 duże regiony został na samym początku wykluczony z gry. :sleepy:


----------



## rcube

StPetr said:


> A w ogóle całe głosowanie jest do bani. Rcube tak to ustawił, że wprowadził trzy bardzo podobne opcje: 1, 2 i 4, z których żadna nie ma teraz szans. W ten sposób pomysł podziału forum na 4 duże regiony został na samym początku wykluczony z gry. :sleepy:


Po pierwsze praktycznie wiecej mapek i propozycji w tym watku nie bylo ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361539 ). Po drugie oparlem sie na podsumowaniu White Zombiego ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8927280&postcount=179 ) z ktorym sie tez zgadzam i tyle.


----------



## Petr

^^
Dla mnie to jest ustawianie głosowania, więc sie wstrzymuję od głosu. :bash:


----------



## rcube

Demokracja 

Zaznaczam ze Twoja propozycja rowniez jest w Pollu. Sam tez wstrzymuje sie od glosowania bo dla mnie jest sukcesem juz sam podzial a jak dokladnie bedzie wygladal to mi to rybka i orzeszek :cheers:


----------



## mateq

Będzie dobrze kay:

W ogóle to wczoraj stwierdziłem, że na FPW panuje zbyt duża demokracja. Przydałyby się rządy twardej ręki!!!! :devil:


----------



## zonc

StPetr said:


> *Ponawiam swoje pytanie.* @rcube jak już coś robisz, to rób to dobrze. :|
> 
> @zonc ten etap dyskusji mamy już za sobą.



"Propozycje 5,6,7 - 5 regionów + wydzielona Warszawa"

Jak coś czytasz  Czytaj do końca 

PS. Dodał Soboleus 10 minut po Twoim poście  ale to było oczywiste. Żadne inne miasto nie było zaznaczone


----------



## Petr

rcube said:


> Demokracja
> 
> Zaznaczam ze Twoja propozycja rowniez jest w Pollu. Sam tez wstrzymuje sie od glosowania bo dla mnie jest sukcesem juz sam podzial a jak dokladnie bedzie wygladal to mi to rybka i orzeszek :cheers:


Znalazł się znawca demokracji... Ja bym się bardzo chętnie ze swojej propozycji wycofał, jeśli zamiast czterech podziałów na 4 regiony byłyby dwa takie podziały.


----------



## rcube

StPetr said:


> Znalazł się znawca demokracji... Ja bym się bardzo chętnie ze swojej propozycji wycofał, jeśli zamiast czterech podziałów na 4 regiony byłyby dwa takie podziały.


ojej


----------



## pan_tomas

rcube said:


> Demokracja
> 
> Zaznaczam ze Twoja propozycja rowniez jest w Pollu. Sam tez wstrzymuje sie od glosowania bo dla mnie jest sukcesem juz sam podzial a jak dokladnie bedzie wygladal to mi to rybka i orzeszek :cheers:


Ale juz na przykład mojej zabrakło w Twoim Pollu


----------



## ervinn

StPetr said:


> A w ogóle całe głosowanie jest do bani. Rcube tak to ustawił, że wprowadził trzy bardzo podobne opcje: 1, 2 i 4, z których żadna nie ma teraz szans. W ten sposób pomysł podziału forum na 4 duże regiony został na samym początku wykluczony z gry. :sleepy:



własnie. też żałuję że 4 regiony nie wygrają


----------



## Spencer

mateq said:


> Będzie dobrze kay:
> 
> W ogóle to wczoraj stwierdziłem, że na FPW panuje zbyt duża demokracja. Przydałyby się rządy twardej ręki!!!! :devil:


może kaczej?


----------



## Spencer

zonc said:


> PROPOZYCJA:
> 
> Szkoda mi Lublina... chłopaków nie ma tak dużo. Z grubsza propozycja 5 lub 6 większego wpływu nie ma na los pozostałych. Może niech ludzie z tego regionu zadecyduja, czy wolą być z Wawą , czy z Krakowem ?
> 
> Chyba już oczywiste, że 5 i 6 się nam podobają ... lub ewentualnie niech głosują Ci z Wawy, Krakowa i Lublina... (mogą w końcu go nie chcieć u siebie  )
> 
> Bo szczerze... zagłosowałem na 5 bo chodziło mi o bliskość z Poznaniem... ale równie dobrze może być 6.


Zgadzam się. Jeżeli wygrają warianty 5 i 6, to niech Lublinianie wybiorą, do którego działu chcą przynależeć. Nie potrzebne jest głosowanie ogólnopolskie.


----------



## cichus1

mi to wyglada na rozbiory kolejne, po co wogole rozbijac wiesci z budowy??


----------



## ervinn

ech...5 jest kiepska, bo bez Białegostoku...
a 6 to już total porażka...po co Lublin z Łodzią? Ja bym chciał my city razem z Białymstokiem, Rzeszowem

dlatego wariant *2!!!*


----------



## wisza90

opcja 3 mi sie podoba.


----------



## myszoman

Widzę że walka odbedzie się między wersją 5 a 6. Patrząc na to obiektywnie to najlepszym podziałem wg mnie byłybe wersje 1 lub 2. Patrząc subiektywnie z punktu widzenia lubelaka, czy lublin dołączyć do mazowieckiego (kongresówka) czy do krakowa (małopolska) to się jeszcze zastanawiam. Ogólnie Lublin z Rzeszowe i Krakowem ma niewiele wspólnego, więcej z mazowieckim a napewno z Białymstokiem, ale w tym przypadku nie ma to większego znaczenia. Argumentem byłby tu równomierny rozkład wątków ( chociaż tym zawsze może być więcej, ja w lublinie optuje aby nie mnożyć niepotrzebnie wątków, to kryterium może być jednak trochę mylące). Tak więc jeszcze nie wiem, zagłosuje później.


----------



## Darek_W

Zagłosowałem na propozycję numer 5.


----------



## zonc

Bydgoszcz i Poznań to całkiem podobne pyry (kulturowo, mentalnie). Chociaż lubuskie... chyba nic współnego z nimi nie mamy  Może łączy nas Poznań ? Gdańsk ma coś w nazwie z nami wspólnego (pomorskie), ale nic poza tym. Dla nas to odległa kraina do której jeździ się na wakacje  Do Poznania uczyć, pracować, czy robić zakupy 

Regiony zachodnie (w szczególności śląsk) uważam za ładnie podzielone... natomiast dwa wschodnie... coś mi nie gra.


----------



## Darek_W

W lubuskim część "zielonogórska" zawsze bardziej ciążyła i ciąży ku Dolnemu Śląskowi, z kolei część "gorzowska" tradycyjnie ciążyła i ciąży ku Wielkopolsce...


----------



## myszoman

głosuje na 6 aby odbyła się druga tura


----------



## TTank

Darek_W said:


> W lubuskim część "zielonogórska" zawsze bardziej ciążyła i ciąży ku Dolnemu Śląskowi, z kolei część "gorzowska" tradycyjnie ciążyła i ciąży ku Wielkopolsce...


Pierwsze słyszę by Zielona ciążyła na Dolny Śląsk. Chyba tylko wtedy gdy miała być wcielona do Wlkp gadali takie bzdury by utworzyć Lubuskie.


----------



## PB

Uprzedzając spory w tej kwestii najlepiej będzie jak wypowiedzą się mieszkańcy Zielonej Góry.


----------



## HuBar

Fantometka said:


> Dla mnie odpadają te które łączą Łódzkie z Warszawą, koszmar.


Zgadza się. :runaway: Mamy juz tego dosyć!


----------



## Adolf Warski

TTank said:


> Pierwsze słyszę by Zielona ciążyła na Dolny Śląsk. Chyba tylko wtedy gdy miała być wcielona do Wlkp gadali takie bzdury by utworzyć Lubuskie.


Ja też pierwsze słyszę takie bzdury.

Zielona Góra nie może sobie "ciążyć" na Dolny Śląsk, bo sama jest na Dolnym Śląsku!!!

Lubuskie można podzielić na dwie części - śląską i braniborską, z racji położenia połączoną wielkopolską. Czyli zielonogórską i gorzowską.
I nie jest to jakieś widzimisię tylko podział na 12 województw później rozmyty przez SLDowców.


----------



## Lares

Ciekawe są głosy na poz 7 z pustym regionem zielonym :nuts: , swoją droga gdyby go podzilić między sąsiednie regiony lub po prostu nie wydzielać z niego Warszawy mielibyśmy ciekawą propozycję 5-regionową jaka w tym pollu się nie pojawiła.


----------



## zonc

:scouserd:


----------



## NorthPole

Wygląda, jakby stadion pobierał całą energię elektryczną przeznaczoną dla miasta - sportowy wampiryzm :crazy2:


----------



## marek bielski

Najciekawszym miejscem w Kielcach jest ul.Sienkiewicza ktora mozna smialo porownac do Piotrkowskiej oraz gora Telegraf na granicach miasta. Mysle ze ewentualny baner powinien w jakis sposob wlasnie je podkreslic.


----------



## zonc

Lubię Kielce, gdyż często mnie zaskakują (tak samo Rzeszów ostatnio) myślałem, że troszke Was bannerowo- rozruszam


----------



## raul

marek bielski said:


> Najciekawszym miejscem w Kielcach jest ul.Sienkiewicza ktora mozna smialo porownac do Piotrkowskiej...


Może bez przesady. To jest jednak nie ta klasa zdecydowanie...


----------



## Tuzin

Chlubienie sie takim stadionem na swiecie podkresla tylko nasze dziadostwo.


----------



## Petr

To moja propozycja obszaru Aglomeracji Warszawskiej, która ma być wydzielona jako odrębny region. Jeśli nie pojawią sie żadne ostre głosy sprzeciwu, to chyba możemy uznać propozycję za przyjętą, bez dodatkowego głosowania.


----------



## rcube

Jutro rano bedzie Poll  Wiec czasu malo  Minimum to trzy banerki zeby Poll mial sens (bo wybieramy dwie propozycje).


----------



## kotbehemot

^^ mnie się ta propozycja wydaje naturalna. Mam nadzieję, ze wszyscy (około-)warszawiacy zgodzą sie z Tobą.


----------



## rcube

Szukac zdjec Kielc i robic banerki :]


----------



## rcube

Z gory przesadzone i logiczne  Zreszta Sobo trzyma reke na pulsie  Trabil mi na gg ze nie pozwoli swojego miasta umiescic gdzie indziej niz w "regionie Wawa"


----------



## qbas

Ja proponuje na banerku zamieścić Święty Krzyż, który jest niedaleko Kielc. W tym roku są obchody 1000 lecia klasztoru, więc okazja jest niezła. (nawet teraz w czerwcu). http://swietokrzyskie-milenium.pl/

Rzuciłem tylko pomysł, na grafice nieznam się kompletnie


----------



## zonc

mi co prawda Żyrardów też się z Wawą kojarzy, ale może jestem w błędzie


----------



## Petr

^^
Żyrardów od aglomeracji oddziela Puszcza Jaktorowska, a obszary na zachód i południe od miasta to tereny czysto rolnicze.


----------



## Adolf Warski

kotbehemot said:


> ^^ mnie się ta propozycja wydaje naturalna. Mam nadzieję, ze wszyscy (około-)warszawiacy zgodzą sie z Tobą.





rcube said:


> Z gory przesadzone i logiczne  Zreszta Sobo trzyma reke na pulsie  Trabil mi na gg ze nie pozwoli swojego miasta umiescic gdzie indziej niz w "regionie Wawa"


No dobrze, ale region z Wrocławiem i Katowicami powinien nazywać się Śląsk, ew. (ale niekoniecznie  ) z podpisem z tzw. województwami. I tyle - a potem wszyscy się cieszą.


----------



## Filo

Z uwagi na 50 rocznice poznanskiego czerwca 56 proponuje baner zwiazany z ta uroczystoscia. Zrobilem kiela przykladowych, ale przyznaje ze nie jestem spcem w tym temacie wiec prosze o wyrozumialosc Mysle ze im wiecej bedzie propozycji tym lepiej ale nie ma juz duzo czasu

Czekam na opinie i rzeczowe komentarze

*1*









*2*









*3*









*4*









*5*


----------



## lewik

Żaden z nich. Najlepszy byłoby to samo co na bilboardzie. To jest zdjęcie noworodka z wymownym hasłem. Natomiast ostatni baner do powstania jak się odnosi?


----------



## Filo

lewik said:


> Żaden z nich. Najlepszy byłoby to samo co na bilboardzie. To jest zdjęcie noworodka z wymownym hasłem. Natomiast ostatni baner do powstania jak się odnosi?


Ostani jest inny niz wszystkie Jak juz pisalem nie jestem specem w banerach wiec zparaszam do wlasnej radosznej tworczosci


----------



## mateq

Na 28 czerwca jest już zaplanowany taki baner:










Jeśli Filo'wi uda się wynegocjować zmianę z Janem, to nie mam nic przeciwko.


----------



## Filo

*6*


----------



## Filo

mateq said:


> Na 28 czerwca jest już zaplanowany taki baner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeśli Filo'wi uda się wynegocjować zmianę z Janem, to nie mam nic przeciwko.


Jasne jaki problem...


----------



## Filo

*7*


----------



## Filo

*8*


----------



## Lares




----------



## rcube

Te banerki nie ida do ogolnego konkursu ?


----------



## Filo

wreszcie czyjas propozycja


----------



## TTank

Adolf Warski said:


> Ja też pierwsze słyszę takie bzdury.
> 
> Zielona Góra nie może sobie "ciążyć" na Dolny Śląsk, bo sama jest na Dolnym Śląsku!!!
> 
> Lubuskie można podzielić na dwie części - śląską i braniborską, z racji położenia połączoną wielkopolską. Czyli zielonogórską i gorzowską.
> I nie jest to jakieś widzimisię tylko podział na 12 województw później rozmyty przez SLDowców.


Historycznie rzecz biorąc masz rację. Znam jednak dobrze paru mieszkańców Zielonej Góry i wszyscy są silnie związani z Wielkopolską. Może więc oddajmy głos Zielonym


----------



## Lares

rcube said:


> Te banerki nie ida do ogolnego konkursu ?


no nie bardzo skoro ten ma być na 28 czerwca


----------



## Filo

rcube said:


> Te banerki nie ida do ogolnego konkursu ?


Troszke nie mamy czasu na ogolny konkurs Zreszta myslalem ze na 28 juz mamy ale jak sie okazuje niestety nie:/


----------



## rcube

ok rozumiem  Bo juz sie wachalem i chcialem podlinkowac Was do glownego watka.... btw ale moze jednak Poznan cos przygotuje ogolnie ? Bo te z konkursu to pewnie jakos w lipcu beda na poczatku


----------



## rcube

Adolf Warski said:


> No dobrze, ale region z Wrocławiem i Katowicami powinien nazywać się Śląsk, ew. (ale niekoniecznie  ) z podpisem z tzw. województwami. I tyle - a potem wszyscy się cieszą.


Pod warunkiem ze Mazury nie beda Prusami  

Oczywiscie ze tak  Mi tylko chodzi o wykorzystanie tej malej czcionki czarnej pod glowna nazwa dzialu (na nazwy wojewodztw) ktorej o dziwo wczesniej nie zauwazylem i stad bylo to wczesniejsze zamieszanie :]

Podobnie mozna by w Regionie Warszawskim dla porzadku wymienic po dwukropku te powiaty


----------



## Filo

rcube said:


> ok rozumiem  Bo juz sie wachalem i chcialem podlinkowac Was do glownego watka.... btw ale moze jednak Poznan cos przygotuje ogolnie ? Bo te z konkursu to pewnie jakos w lipcu beda na poczatku


OK! Pomyslimy nad tym


----------



## Lares




----------



## mmjp

Po co się bawić w jakieś tam sklejanie zdjęć. Nie ma czasu...
Dajemy takie coś.

W końcu jest to oficjalny baner miasta.
Po środku jeszcze jakieś gustowne anglojęzyczne napisy i już.

edit:
lub to

albo bez ramki


----------



## lewik

Mmjp twoje propozycje są najlepsze, dorzuć tylko tekst o rocznicy i szafa gra. Ten, który wyciąłeś spod krzyży . I koniecznie dodaj hasło: "pierwszy krzyk" bez niego przecież ten dzieciak nie ma sensu.


----------



## rcube

Eee propozycja Zonca raczej sie nie nadaje....


----------



## wooky

z miłą chęcią pobawiłbym się nad kieleckim banerem ale niestety nie mam zielonego pojęcia jak się robi banery, jaki rozmiar itd. :dunno:


----------



## ervinn

^^
ja też nie umiem  może ktoś założy forumową szkółkę robienia banerów


----------



## emti

a ile jestescie sklonni zaplacic za kursik fotoszopa?


----------



## wooky

^^
materialista :tongue:


----------



## Kaoz

Ale hasło w jezyku angielskim oczywiście, z tego bannera z dzieckiem dla obcokrajowca nic nie wynika.


----------



## DJ_Pablo

^^ dobra myśl, ale te napisy to po polsku czy angielsku lepiej?


----------



## mateq

HuBar said:


> Solidarność i jego 25 rocznica powstania, czy też Stan Wojenny, są nieco bardziej znane i rozpoznawalne poza granicami Polski. A wiesz, że na to forum zaglądają także zagraniczniacy? :-> I dawanie tym bardziej w tym miejscu polskich napisów jest... nie zrozumiałe.


Dlatego tymbardziej należy upowszechniać inne zrwywy niepodległościowe najnowszej historii Polski. Niezrozumiałe są posty przeciwne temu banerowi.


----------



## zonc

^^

baner może być , ale wtedy Poznań nie powinien brać udziału w wyborze banera Polski kolejnego...


----------



## mateq

Baner upamiętniający Czerwiec 56' nie ma nic wspólnego z poznańskim architektonicznym banerem


----------



## HuBar

Filo said:


> Tak Cie to boli ze chcemy upamietnic ofiary czerwca, moze jestes synem oficera UB?


 :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: 


I własnie dlatego mam zamiar :runaway: z tego kraju


----------



## Tomaso

mateq said:


> Dlatego tymbardziej należy upowszechniać inne zrwywy niepodległościowe najnowszej historii Polski. Niezrozumiałe są posty przeciwne temu banerowi.


:applause:


----------



## mmjp

to co z tym banerem??


----------



## wooky

rcube said:


> Ale to juz nie ma znaczenia..... Kielce odpadlo


odpadły nie odpadło :tongue:

ps. następnym razem postaram się nauczyć obsługi photoshopa i może Kielce w końcu się doczekają choćby propozycji na baner:colgate:


----------



## kaliszanin177

dlaczego nie ma Banera Kalisza ?


----------



## subs

MAR_tm said:


> odznacz stadion i zwiększ kontrast na przedmieściach, bo ch** widać oprócz zielonej plamy



/\ chyba autorowi o to chodziło

poza tym baner rewelka


----------



## morris71

Szanowna firmo Tishmann!!!!
To nic ze poprzednia wladza zajeta walka o stolki i skorumpowana na maxa nie potrafila docenić waszych chęci i zamiarów stworzenia w niektórych miastach Polski nowych standartów śródmiejskiej zabudowy. My uzytkownicy tego forum apelujemy o powrót do naszego kraju bo i decydenci sie zmienili i inny jest klimat inwestycyjny. Zastanówcie się i rozwarzcie czy nie jest warto spróbować raz jeszcze. 
Z poważaniem 
wkurwiony mażyciel
Morris


----------



## vlad

niestety morris obecna jest jeszcze gorsza


----------



## bb78

morris71 said:


> Tishmann


Tischman czy Tishmann? A moze jeszcze inaczej?



> standartów


standardow



> rozwarzcie


rozwazcie



> ma?yciel


marzyciel

3 ort.
ndst.


----------



## mmjp

^^ dop+


----------



## bb78

mmjp said:


> ^^ dop+


Terefere, jade wg starej skali 

A plus niby za co? Bo chyba nie za gramatyke i interpunkcje w zaniku


----------



## Tuzin

Plus za inicjatywe, choc skazana na porazke.


----------



## mmjp

bb78 said:


> Terefere, jade wg starej skali
> 
> A plus niby za co? Bo chyba nie za gramatyke i interpunkcje w zaniku


A to, dlatego że 3 błędy to nie jest jakoś tragicznie, a dop to jest ostatnia pozytywna ocena. Za dużo na dst za mało dopry    
Choć po przemyśleniu sprawy na tak małą ilość słów tyle błędów to ndst z minusem do Wrocławia.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

z takimi bykami chcemy do "Ełropy"?

a raczej :/


----------



## morris71

ehhh liczy sie meritum sprawy przecież
pisalem to w samolocie na kolanie ,po drinalu, w towarzystwie pięknej kobiety która zainteresowala się mną bardzooooooo i nie moglem się skupić za bardzo. Byly blędy za co przepraszam przewrażliwionych uczestników tego forum. Biję się w pierś i przepraszam swoich profesorów z uczelni że takiego nieuka wypuścili w świat. :sleepy:


----------



## rafael

morris71 said:


> ...decydenci sie zmienili i inny jest klimat inwestycyjny.


Jest inny - jeszcze gorszy.



morris71 said:


> pisalem to w samolocie na kolanie ,po drinalu, w towarzystwie pięknej kobiety która zainteresowala się mną bardzooooooo...


...i wtedy się obudziłem.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

morris71 said:


> ehhh liczy sie meritum sprawy przecież
> pisalem to w samolocie na kolanie ,po drinalu, w towarzystwie pięknej kobiety która zainteresowala się mną bardzooooooo i nie moglem się skupić za bardzo. Byly blędy za co przepraszam przewrażliwionych uczestników tego forum. Biję się w pierś i przepraszam swoich profesorów z uczelni że takiego nieuka wypuścili w świat. :sleepy:


w towarzystwie pieknej kobiety myslisz o klimacie inwestycyjnym w Polsce? zboczeniec!


----------



## kryszakk

DB

 *3majmy się razem. Symfonia metropolitalna*  

Metropolia, o której mówimy, miałaby rozciągać się poza Trójmiasto, od Pruszcza, a nawet Tczewa po Wejherowo, oraz sięgać - przez lasy opatów oliwskich - aż do Żukowa. W sumie trzynaście większych i mniejszych miast z milionem mieszkańców. To polis, które może liczyć się w Europie. I Warszawa nie mogłaby już traktować nas z przymrużeniem oka, jak zabitą deskami prowincję.
****

Leszek Możdżer, młody i świetny pianista, twierdzi, że Trójmiasto zasługuje na to, żeby błyszczeć i dawać czadu. I pewnie jest wyrazicielem nas wszystkich, którzy tu mieszkamy.
Też chcielibyśmy, żeby miasto nasze, było piękne i bogate, ale jeśli pojedziemy do Wrocławia czy Krakowa, o Sztokholmie i Berlinie już nie wspominając, to wpadamy w kompleksy. Mówiąc „nasze miasto”, co właściwie mamy na myśli? Gdańsk, Gdynię, Sopot, czy jednak wszystkie te trzy miasta razem, czyli wielką metropolię? Czy miałby to być jeden organizm miejski, czy trzy oddzielne? Czy dla jadącego ścieżką rowerową z Brzeźna do
Sopotu ważne jest, że przekracza granicę miasta, czy też raczej irytuje go, że ścieżka urywa się w Sopocie i na Skwer Kościuszki dojechać już nie może?
W mijającym tygodniu - z inicjatywy „Dziennika Bałtyckiego” - odbyła się debata na ten właśnie temat. Jej hasło brzmiało: „3majmy się razem”. Przybyło liczne grono prezydentów i burmistrzów, bowiem metropolia, o której mówimy, miałaby rozciągać się poza Trójmiasto, od Pruszcza, a nawet Tczewa po Wejherowo, oraz sięgać - przez lasy opatów oliwskich - aż do Żukowa. W sumie trzynaście większych i mniejszych miast z milionem mieszkańców. To polis, które może liczyć się w Europie. I Warszawa nie mogłaby już traktować nas z przymrużeniem oka, jak zabitą deskami prowincję.
- Nawet Kościół ma gdańską metropolię! - wołał prof. Janusz Rachoń, rektor Politechniki Gdańskiej i wielki orędownik idei metropolitalnej. - Duży może więcej, ale większy jeszcze więcej!

*Kto będzie dyrygentem? * 

Koncepcja ta właściwie nie ma przeciwników, ale słuchając dyskusji i rozmawiając z jej uczestnikami w kuluarach, nie można oprzeć się wrażeniu, że - jak w operze - wszyscy śpiewają „więc śpieszmy, więc śpieszmy” stojąc w miejscu. Solistą w tym zespole, śpiewającym własne, notabene piękne arie, jest prezydent Gdyni, Wojciech Szczurek. Niewątpliwy prymus, bowiem Gdynia w rozmaitych rankingach lokuje się na pierwszych miejscach, a spacer ulicą Świętojańską i wystawy markowych butików kontentują nawet największe snobki. Jednak dorzućmy łyżkę dziegciu do tej beczki miodu - nie samą Świętojańską żyje człowiek - byłam niedawno na wcale nie peryferyjnej ulicy Orlicz-Dreszera i wpadłam w przerażenie: dziury w jezdni takie, że ani przejść ani przejechać nie sposób.
Prezydent Gdańska, Paweł Adamowicz też ma muzyczne skojarzenia. Porównał metropolię do wielkiej orkiestry symfonicznej. Wszyscy się rozmarzyli, ale zaraz pojawiło się pytanie: kto będzie dyrygentem? No kto?
I tu właśnie być może jest pies pogrzebany.

*Solo Wojciecha Szczurka * 

- Separatyzm - ciągnął Adamowicz - jest anachroniczny, XIX-wieczny! A my żyjemy w XXI wieku! Każdy może oczywiście mieć swoja małą ojczyznę, ale działać powinniśmy w ramach metropolii.
Prezydent Szczurek odrzuca oskarżenia o separatyzm. Mówi mi w kuluarach:
- Jestem najgorętszym fanem metropolizacji, ale rozumianej jako współpraca i partnerstwo. Jako szacunek dla odrębności. Każde z miast ma swoją tożsamość i tradycję i to należy zachować bezapelacyjnie. Jeśli ktoś myśli, że metropolia oznacza jedno miasto, to jest to nie tylko niemądre, ale i niemożliwe! Gdynianie na myśl o tym uśmiechają się z politowaniem! Proponuję, byśmy zaczęli współpracę od pokazywania dobrych przykładów.
- Proszę zatem o te przykłady.
- Wspólny bilet.
- No nie, przecież biletu nie ma!
- Ale lada moment będzie. Dalej: ścieżka rowerowa z Sopotu do Gdyni, która już się buduje. Mamy wspólne biuro promocji, wspólny port lotniczy, wspólne działania w ramach funduszu pożyczkowego... Przez współdziałanie nie należy jednak rozumieć tylko współpracy Gdańska z Gdynią, ale także Gdańska z Pruszczem, czy Gdyni z Rumią i Wejherowem. I tak się dzieje. No, ale jeśli ktoś mi mówi: nie budujcie hali sportowej w Gdyni, bo będzie nowa hala na granicy Gdańska i Sopotu, to protestuję. Po pierwsze, zaczęliśmy rok wcześniej, po drugie - nawet tych dwóch hal za mało! Powinny powstać jeszcze inne. Dopiero wtedy będziemy mogli myśleć o zorganizowaniu wielkiej imprezy sportowej.

*Pierwsze skrzypce*

Prezydenta Adamowicza łapię po dyskusji już na schodach:
- Nie zgadzamy się co do tempa integracji. Prezydent Szczurek jest bardziej sceptyczny, zachowawczy. Wspólne Bałtyckie Metropolitalne Forum Gospodarcze mogło powstać już dawno, ale był opór Gdyni, która chce przodować. Związek komunalny ds. komunikacji także mógł powstać wcześniej, podobnie wspólny kalendarz imprez, z którego turysta z wyprzedzeniem dowiedziałby się, na co tu może liczyć. Gdańsk i Sopot promowały się w Szanghaju i Hamburgu, ale nie było niestety z nami prezydenta Gdyni. Wydaje mi się, że Wojciech Szczurek trochę boi się silniejszego Gdańska. Ten brak zapału widzą urzędnicy i też nie znajdują w sobie entuzjazmu. Mówią: my byśmy chcieli, ale prezydent nam nie pozwala.
- W rywalizacji nie ma niczego niestosownego - twierdzi prezydent Szczurek. - Przeciwnie, korzystają na tym mieszkańcy naszych miast.

*Didaskalia*

Prezydenci podkreślają, że prywatnie się lubią. Są młodzi, odnieśli sukcesy (Adamowicz na piątkę zorganizował zeszłoroczne obchody 25-lecia „Solidarności”, które porównywano z obchodami rocznicy Powstania Warszawskiego, przygotowanymi przez Lecha Kaczyńskiego, Karnowski pięknie oprawia swoją Perłę Bałtyku). Wszyscy trzej deklarują, że są konserwatystami, choć politycznie nieco się różnią. Adamowicz i Karnowski są działaczami Platformy Obywatelskiej, Szczurek do niedawna balansował między PO a PiS, ale niedawno samookreślił się, przyjmując stanowisko doradcy ds. samorządności prezydenta Kaczyńskiego. - Moją partią jest Gdynia - lubi jednak podkreślać. Adamowicz i Karnowski uważają, że najlepiej trzymać się sprawdzonych w świecie reguł demokratycznych, a nikt nie wymyślił niczego lepszego od systemu partyjnego.
Jacek Karnowski, choć miasto ma najmniejsze, nie ma się czego bać, bo ze swoim kurortem wpasuje się znakomicie w metropolię. Przykłady światowe, choćby Long Island w Nowym Jorku, czy Barcelona z piękną turystyczną dzielnicą i plażą to potwierdzają. A Sopot staje się ostatnio eldorado dla snobów, wypada tu mieć apartament, co podbija ceny mieszkań.

*Polonez*

Istotnie jest między prezydentami pewna naturalna konkurencja – ocenia marszałek Jan Kozłowski. - Jak nie przymierzając między Mickiewiczem a Słowackim. „Dwa na słońcach swych przeciwnych bogi”. Ale – trzymając się dalej Mickiewicza – poloneza czas zacząć. Zaczęliśmy zatem i krok po kroku posuwamy się do przodu. Powołaliśmy Radę Metropolitalną Zatoki Gdańskiej (nie „gdańską”, by nazwa nie budziła kontrowersji) i to jest sukces. Szukamy kompromisów. Prezydent Szczurek chciał na przykład, by Gospodarcze Forum Metropolitalne odbywało się w Gdyni. Zaproponowałem „chodzonego” - raz w tym mieście, raz w innym, nawet w Pruszczu, czy Wejherowie. Wszystko jest na dobrej drodze, bo teraz działa zespół na poziomie wiceprezydentów i oni lepiej dogadują się niż prezydenci. Metropolia rodzi się w bólach, ale najważniejsze, że poród już się zaczął. Trzeba działać tak, żeby wszyscy na tym skorzystali.

A profesor Rachoń dodaje, że konkurencja, owszem, jest potrzebna, ale nie miedzy Gdańskim a Gdynią. Między Trójmiastem a Kłajpedą, Sztokholemem, Szczecinem - jak najbardziej. Profesor uważa też, że nie można konkurować o środki europejskie w ramach trzech miast, ale trzeba myśleć o dużych inwestycjach dla całej aglomeracji. Daje przykład z własnego podwórka. Na początku lat dziewięćdziesiątych namówił trzech rektorów pomorskich uczelni do złożenia wspólnego wniosku o grant inwestycyjny do Komitetu Badań Naukowych. Udało się i w 1995 roku powstało w Gdańsku najnowocześniejsze w świecie Laboratorium Magnetycznego Rezonansu Jądrowego.

*Forte*

Profesor Rachoń naraził się marszałkowi Kozłowskiemu. Stwierdził bowiem, że port lotniczy im. Lecha Wałęsy traci na znaczeniu. Więc marszałek przytoczył liczby. Trzy lata temu było 250 tysięcy pasażerów, a dziś – milion.

- Pan marszałek za mało lata – odcina się profesor. – Kraków ma połączenie nawet ze Stanami Zjednoczonymi! A czy u nas ktokolwiek myśli o rozbudowie portu lotniczego? Czy ktokolwiek myśli o zbudowaniu kolejki na gdańskie lotnisko z wykorzystaniem starego nasypu?

- W sprawie metropolii potrzebny jest lobbing obywatelski. Nie możemy popełnić grzechu zaniechania, bo to jest grzech ciężki – ciągnie profesor Rachoń, który zaangażował się do tego stopnia, ze stanął na czele Obywatelskiego Komitetu na Rzecz Tworzenia Metropolii Trójmiejskiej. – Metropolia musi powstać, jeśli chcemy coś znaczyć w Polsce i w basenie Morza Bałtyckiego.

Najbardziej denerwuje się, gdy ludzie mówią „Small Is Beautiful”. Jeśli ktoś tak myśli, niech przeniesie się do Kolbud, albo Skarszew i żyje sobie w spokoju. I nie bruździ.

I jeszcze jedno. Nie wszyscy wiedzą, co to za zwierzę ta metropolia. Wyobrażają ją sobie na wzór miast amerykańskich, jakieś dzielnice nędzy, przemoc, prostytucja i strzelanina. Więc pojawiają się lęki. I dlatego należy ludziom wyjaśniać dokładnie i szczegółowo, a edukacyjna rola mediów jest ogromna.

I dlatego właśnie dziennikarze „Dziennika Bałtyckiego” oraz gdańskiej telewizyjnej Trójki i Radia Gdańsk zajęli się tą sprawą z takim zapałem.


----------



## AUTO

Biznes się nie obraża. Jak zwietrzą interes to wrócą.


----------



## cyriak

trójmiasto jest i nie ma dyskusji - gdyby nie bliskość miast nie byłoby nawet połowy inwestycji w regionie - ktoś by postawił ponad 100 metrowy apartamentowiec w 200 000 mieście w polu nad brzegiem brudnej zatoki? inho nie.
dużo inwestycji lokuje się tutaj ze względu na rozmiar lokalnego rynku - nawet największy gdańsk to 400 z groszem tysięcy mieszkańców - z czym do ludzi ? nie mówię tu o europie ale nawet w polsce jest na pęczki porównywalnych lub większych miast (nawet pobliska bydgoszcz jest podobna wielkością z czego większość gdańszczan nie zdaje sobie sprawy)- natomiast milionowa aglomeracja na mapie polski to już druga liga obok krakowa poznania wrocławia itp ( pierwsza liga to warszawa i gop)

więc naprawdę śmiszy mnie chwalenie się poszczególnych miast inwestycjami które są możliwe tylko dzieki wzajemnej bliskości i niechętnej ale jednak współpracy...


jak rozmawiam z kimś z dzielnicy to mówię nazwę ulicy na której mieszkam... jeśli to ktoś z 3miasta to mówie że mieszkam na chełmie jeśli spoza 3miasta to mówie że z gdańska ... jeśli rozmawiam z kimś z zagranicy mówieże jestem z polski a jeśli dalej nie wie o co chodzi dodaję że to europa 

w miejscu 3 kropek jest miejsce promowania się naszej aglomeracji jako jednego trójmiasta - poziom europejski i wyżej powinniśmy atakować wspólnie podcas gdy w na poziomie naszego kraju można *jeszcze* działać osobno...

takie moje spaczone zdanie...


a na flamy nie odpisuję...


----------



## Dziki REX

Gdyby właśnie nie unikalny ci całkiem odmienny charakter każdego z miast pwenie zamiast nazwy 3miasto mieli bysmy nazwę Aglomeracja Gdańska a tak będzie to bardzo trudna sprawa aby połączyć jakoś wszystkie miasta w jedną całość. Tymniemniej trzeba potrzeba silnej promocji samej idei połączenia naszych miast by kiedyś mogło to dojść do skutku. Ja jestem jaknajbardziej za takim pomysłem bez względu na przeszkody.


----------



## god

Jak jest z tym wspolnym biletem? Kiedy to ma szanse wejsc w zycie? Byl by to bilet na zkm gdynia, gdansk i skm? Wczoraj przyjechalem do Gdyni i byla reklama w autobusie wspolnej informacji skm i zkm gdynia. Bylo tam napisane "narazie wspolna informacja" czy jakos tak, wiec cos sie w tej sprawie dzieje.
ps. Co to za duza budowa we wrzeszczu kolo torow?


----------



## NorthPole

^^ Budowa we Wrzeszczu 

Czy ktoś się orientuje jak ściśle uregulowana jest kwestia wewnętrznej organizacji struktur samorządowych, tj. czy np. prawo polskie dopuszcza istnienie instytucji nadburmistrza (_niem._ Oberbürgermeister/Obermeister), na którego burmistrzowie aglomeracji mogliby scedować terminowo lub bezterminowo niektóre funkcje? Takie rozwiązania są powszechne w krajach unijnych (i nie tylko unijnych) i świetnie się sprawdzają.

Istnienie "czapy" rozliczanej co jakiś czas z dokonań mogłoby przyśpieszyć trójmiejską integrację, a z racji ograniczonych kompetencji (a więc i ilości urzędników) koszt takiej instytucji nie byłby wielki (tym bardziej, że koszty rozłożyłyby się na wiele podmiotów proporcjonalnie do ich budżetów).


----------



## Bodrum

Hmmm z tego co wiem - głowy nie daję, ale zajmowałem się trochę tą sprawą ze zlecenia promotora - to są w polskim prawie specjalne uregulowania dot. Warszawy i chyba trzeba będzie wprowadzić podobne dla Trójmiasta... Ale nie pamiętam, skąd ta informacja i odpowiedzialności za to nie biorę - promotor zaangażował się w powołanie metropolii trójmiejskiej i gdy się znowu zobaczymy (pewnie nie w wakacje), to na pewno będę mógł więcej na ten temat powiedzieć.

Sam osobiście jestem wielkim zwolennikiem powołania związku gmin, bo na razie o wspólnych sprawach znacznie więcej się gada niż robi. Bo to jest właśnie problem naszych elit: wszyscy piękne słowa o współpracy, a wynika z tego póki co niewiele.


----------



## Slainte Mhath

cyriak said:


> trójmiasto jest i nie ma dyskusji - gdyby nie bliskość miast nie byłoby nawet połowy inwestycji w regionie - ktoś by postawił ponad 100 metrowy apartamentowiec w 200 000 mieście w polu nad brzegiem brudnej zatoki? inho nie.
> dużo inwestycji lokuje się tutaj ze względu na rozmiar lokalnego rynku - nawet największy gdańsk to 400 z groszem tysięcy mieszkańców - z czym do ludzi ? nie mówię tu o europie ale nawet w polsce jest na pęczki porównywalnych lub większych miast (nawet pobliska bydgoszcz jest podobna wielkością z czego większość gdańszczan nie zdaje sobie sprawy)- natomiast milionowa aglomeracja na mapie polski to już druga liga obok krakowa poznania wrocławia itp ( pierwsza liga to warszawa i gop)
> 
> więc naprawdę śmiszy mnie chwalenie się poszczególnych miast inwestycjami które są możliwe tylko dzieki wzajemnej bliskości i niechętnej ale jednak współpracy...
> 
> 
> jak rozmawiam z kimś z dzielnicy to mówię nazwę ulicy na której mieszkam... jeśli to ktoś z 3miasta to mówie że mieszkam na chełmie jeśli spoza 3miasta to mówie że z gdańska ... jeśli rozmawiam z kimś z zagranicy mówieże jestem z polski a jeśli dalej nie wie o co chodzi dodaję że to europa
> 
> w miejscu 3 kropek jest miejsce promowania się naszej aglomeracji jako jednego trójmiasta - poziom europejski i wyżej powinniśmy atakować wspólnie podcas gdy w na poziomie naszego kraju można *jeszcze* działać osobno...
> 
> takie moje spaczone zdanie...
> 
> 
> a na flamy nie odpisuję...


Szanuję Twoją wypowiedż Cyriaku,nie chcę jej komentować,z jednym się nie zgodzę,sam Gdańsk ma 460 tysięcy mieszkańców,podczas gdy Bydgoszcz 370 tysięcy,więc nie są to podobne wielkości, GD jest o ćwiarę większy od CB,pozdrawiam


----------



## Bodrum

Hmmm no i to taka wielka różnica? Ja np. swobodnie orientuję się w wielkościach miast w PL, ale nieraz spotkałem się z opinią, że Bydgoszcz jest mniejsza od Gdyni :lol:

Zresztą to chyba nie temat do debaty


----------



## delfin_pl

^^^ dokladnie chlopak cos zaniza, Gdynia ma 254tys. mieszkancow nie 200.


----------



## ChrisPL

jak znam nasze wladze (a szczegolnie prezydenta Szczurka) to szybciej doczekamy sie dwoch "Trojmiast" niz jednego: Gdynia-Rumia-Reda oraz Gdansk-Sopot-Pruszcz Gdanski.


----------



## zonc

Czy jestes za podzialem FOTOFORUM ze wzgledu na rodzaj aparatu z jakiego bylo robione zdjecie?


----------



## rcube

lol


----------



## zakrzemarski

:booze: Popieram


----------



## hubertkm

A co ty chcesz od cannonistów? Też ludzie, jak i ty. Ja tam wrogów miłuję  Mogę być z cannonistami w jednym forum


----------



## Tomaso

Ktoś tu się boi armatek? 
Ja na swoją G trójkę nie narzekam.


----------



## Admiral Dochodiaga

Ta, zrób forum specjalnie dla Olka E-500 to se sam modem i jedynym użytkownikiem będe :|
Forum jest zbyt małe by je dzielić...


----------



## Tim999

Lubelszczyzna i Podkarpacie to wogóle powinien być inny dział...podział jest dla mnie troche nielogiczny...wrzucili nam do wora jeszcze świetokrtskie. Jak ktoś z zagranicy przegląda forum to powinien mieć jasno napisane gdzie jest Kraków. W małopolsce poza Krakowem na tym forum nic nie ma!!! Apeluje o zmiane.


----------



## Erni79

Coś jest nie tak z Cannonami? To jest forum inwestycji, a nie fotografii.


----------



## Dziarskihank

Jestes za podzialem !!


----------



## RobPaine

kędzior said:


> właśnie, ewentualnie sami userzy moga "naskarżyć" na zbytnio awanturującego się, wtedy moderatorzy dopiero powinni interweniowac


Panowie

Od początku kiedy powstały pierwsze internetowe fora jest zasada zasad:

Pkt. 1 moderator ma zawsze racje
Pkt. 2 jesli sie z tym nie zgadzasz patrz pkt 1

jakos tak to brzmialo :tongue3:


----------



## markus1234

625 said:


> to zalozcie sobie takie forum. nikt wam nie broni. bo poki co, te glupawe tematy przyciagaja do tego forum coraz to nowych lanserow forumowych, a odeszlo dzieki nim pare osob, m.in. Cudak


To ze ktos odszedl z powodu obnizenia poziomu ,to sa bajki.
cudak ,lupus ,adelmus i inni odeszli bo im sie poprostu hobby wiezowcowe znudzilo a praca i zycie prywatne stalo sie wazniejsze...
A lupus ,czyli insider z wolf immobilien opuscil forum ,bo jego firma nic nie buduje..tak samo jak pan maciek lub chaladia (ktory sam niezle wulgaryzmy uzywal)....


----------



## AMS guy

625 said:


> to zalozcie sobie takie forum. nikt wam nie broni. bo poki co, te glupawe tematy przyciagaja do tego forum coraz to nowych lanserow forumowych, a odeszlo dzieki nim pare wartosciowych osob, m.in. Cudak


Ale dzial Po Godzinach taki jest i taki chyba ma byc - "wolny", czyli glupoty tez powinne byc dozwolone.
Holendrzy maja swoja "Kawiarnie" - "Hoogbouw Cafe". Wiesz o czym oni tam nawet rozmawiaja? Maja temat Klaagmuur, gdzie kazdy moze otwarcie napisac, co go w danej chwili drazni. Oczywiscie Holendrzy to nie Polacy - to znaczy, sa do siebie znacznie bardziej zdynsowani, niz my Slowianie, majacy jakas dziwna dumę, szybko sie oburzajacy i wietrzacy wszedzie zagrozenie, wiec sobie pisza bzdury typu. "Dzisiaj rano wk*urwila mnie mucha, ktora mi wpadla do talerza z grysikiem".

Czy naprawde musimy byc wszedzie i zawsze poprawni intelektualnie?


----------



## Dziki REX

@ markus1234: Widziałem już fora, które umierały z powodu braku silnej reki moderatorów choć przez lata byłem takiego samego zdania jak ty.


----------



## AMS guy

sorki
EDIT


----------



## emti

Dziki REX said:


> @ markus1234: Widziałem już fora, które umierały z powodu braku silnej reki moderatorów choć przez lata byłem takiego samego zdania jak ty.


a ja myslalem, ze Ty Rex jesteś mlodym czlowiekiem... jak to mozna sie pomylic ;P


----------



## markus1234

Gebt Das Hanf Frei! (( Stefan Raab feat. Shaggy ))
(dajcie zezwolenie na konopie!)..tak krzyczal niemiecki polityk zielonych. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yDKRc3EmkZM&search=stefan raab


a my krzyczymy "dajcie zezwolenie na po godzinach bez cenzury!"


----------



## Dziki REX

@AMS: Ok loozik, ale czy naprawdę uważasz, że zakłądanie dwa razy w tygodniu tematu o homseksualiźmie na forum poświęconym wieżowcom ma jakiś sens? Nie tylko moderatorzy są tym znudzeni. Jeszcze do tego najlepiej jakby moązna było zakładać takie tematy, ale żeby mogli w nich brać udział tylko ci którzy prezentują jedną opcję bo jak pojawia się inny głos to zaraz grupa wzajemnej adoracji kulku forumowiczów wyzywa ich od wichrzycieli, troli itp. Do tego sprowadza się w gruncie rzeczy sens twoich wypowiedzi i jeszcze kilku forumowiczów. Zastanów się czy to naprawdę jest nam wszystkim potrzebne? Ja nie zakłądam takich wątków i gorzej się z tego powodu nie czuję.



emti said:


> a ja myslalem, ze Ty Rex jesteś mlodym czlowiekiem... jak to mozna sie pomylic ;P


Nie miałem na myśli forum romanum tylko coś bardziej współczesnego.


----------



## PB

Jako ciekawostkę podam, iż coraz częściej na forum moderatorów pojawiają się głosy za likwidacją wszystkich skybarów. Długo ta farsa nie potrwa.


----------



## emti

PB said:


> Długo ta farsa nie potrwa.


a z nią odejdzie w niepamięć wiele innych bardzo pozytywnych aspektów tego forum... zdechnie całe kiedyś. amen


----------



## zonc

Wkurzajace jest to, ze czesc userow np. "cioteczka" ma ogólna ilosc postow w granicy 50, jednak gdyby doliczyc po godzinach pewnie z 30 razy tyle ;]

To jest najwiekszy bol tego forum...


----------



## talkinghead

AMS guy said:


> W moim przypadku PM'ki byly skuteczne. Za pierwszym i drugim razem natychmiast wyedytowalem swoje posty, po Twoich uwagach.
> 
> A tak na serio to *przeraza mnie*, ze tak malo tutaj mozna. Napisalismy pare postow o narkotykach i nagle protest. Ja naprawde rozumiem, ze dragi sa w Polsce zakazane, ale przeciez nie wymienialismy sie numerami telefonow swoich dilerow - nie bylo mowy o propagowaniu zjawiska, a tylko napisalismy pare zdan, wydawalo mi sie - w humorystycznym tonie.
> 
> Ten pierwszy konflikt, na ktory mi kiedys zwrociles uwage, dotyczyl mojego wulgarnego slownictwa. Przyznaje, ze czasem przeklinam - lubie jezyk w kazdej formie, siarczysty rowniez - jestem w koncu pisarzem  Ale jest pewna roznica - jezyka mocnego mozna uzywac zartobliwie i ja tak go wlasnie uzywam. Nigdy nie uzywalem go, zeby kogos urazic. Nie naleze do osob konfliktowych, ani do takich, ktorych hobby jest dosrywanie, ponizanie innych.
> 
> 
> Nie wiem za bardzo jak Twoja wypowiedz zrozumiec. Wyczytalem tu, miedzy wierszami, jakąs ukrytą fascynacje władzą. Chyba startowales na moda, o ile sobie przypominam?


to cytat z kabaretu Dudek skecz ucz sie Jasiu. Ogolnie chodzilo mi o to ze modowie maja nasze zdanei serdecznie gdzies. Oni wiedza lepjej a my mamy "zamknac jadaczke". to rowniez cytat. 

pzdr

startowalem poprzednio. tym razem powiedzialem pas. do tego trzeba miec duzo wol nego czasu


----------



## nikmin

poprawnosci politycznej przybywa z wiekiem, tyle, ze roznym roznie. Nie jestm na tym forum dlugo , nie jestem tez za "anarchistycznym piszemy co nam sie podoba i zkladajmy na ten temat 1000 watkow" ale moje obserwacje wywoluja wrazenie , ze niektorzy zbyt wczesnie a przede wszystkim zbyt ostentacyjnie zamieniaja trampki na polbuty (a wiekowo nie jestem wcale taki juz mlody, w stosunku do sredniej forum )


----------



## [email protected]

Tez uwazam ze ta cenzura w po godzinach to glupota...po to jest taki dzial zeby mozna sobie rozmawiac o wszystkim. Moderatorzy powinni interweniowac jedynie gdy ktos obraza innego forumowicza jakimis wulgaryzmami itp., a tą interwencją powinno byc ukaranie forumowicza, a nie zamykanie watku! A juz calkowicie nielogiczne jest dla mnie zamykanie watku bo " tematyka wątku rozbieżna jest z tematyką forum"-w takim razie proponuje zamknac w ogole Po godzinach bo tam prawie wszystkie watki sa rozbiezne z tematyka forum....


----------



## AMS guy

emti said:


> a z nią odejdzie w niepamięć wiele innych bardzo pozytywnych aspektów tego forum... zdechnie całe kiedyś. amen


Tez tak uwazam. Ale prawde mowiac i bez dzialu "Po Godzinach" bede sie tutaj udzielał, bo mimo wszystko przyciagneła mnie tu architektura. 


Dziki REX said:


> @AMS: Ok loozik, ale czy naprawdę uważasz, że zakłądanie dwa razy w tygodniu tematu o homseksualiźmie na forum poświęconym wieżowcom ma jakiś sens? Nie tylko moderatorzy są tym znudzeni. Jeszcze do tego najlepiej jakby moązna było zakładać takie tematy, ale żeby mogli w nich brać udział tylko ci którzy prezentują jedną opcję bo jak pojawia się inny głos to zaraz grupa wzajemnej adoracji kulku forumowiczów wyzywa ich od wichrzycieli, troli itp. Do tego sprowadza się w gruncie rzeczy sens twoich wypowiedzi i jeszcze kilku forumowiczów. Zastanów się czy to naprawdę jest nam wszystkim potrzebne? Ja nie zakłądam takich wątków i gorzej się z tego powodu nie czuję.


Nie uwazam, ze zakladanie takich tematow jak ten o Reality Show jest konieczne, ale widzisz - istnieje pewna roznica - do tematow, ktore mnie nie interesuja, ja nie zagladam. W zadnym z tematow politycznych sie nie udzielalem, ani w tych o druzynach pilkarskich itp. Nie wchodze tam i nie pisze tekstow typu: *"Jak wy mozecie patrzec na futbol? Przeciez to glupota biegac tak dwie godziny za pilka, po trawie. Jak moga was fascynowac mistrzostwa swiata, skoro kibice rozwalaja cale centra miast, gdy po meczu sie schleja jak swinie."*
To jest ta zasadnicza roznica.

W Reality Show nabijalismy sie z programu, ktory ma sie pojawic w telewizji, do momentu, gdy przyszli komentowac forumowicze tacy, jak ty i snuc wizje upadku swiata, pisac glupoty o legalizacji zoofilii, pedofilii etc.
Co ma z tym wspolnego program o kilku przegietych ciotkach, zeby ich nie nazwac transwestytami, bo stricte homoseksualistami raczej nie byli?

Lubie krytyke i z checia polemizuje na rozne tematy, ale lubie krytyke konstruktywna. Natomiast meczy mnie uzywanie wciaz tych samych argumentow w sytuacjach, kiedy to jest naprawde nie na miejscu. Gdybys napisal wyraznie, ze denerwuja cie banalne, komercyjne programy, bo to zwykla papka dla mas - wowczas bym sie z toba zgodzil. Ale te, zawsze sie pojawiajace, odnosniki do parad, zwiazkow jednoplciowych, te wizje co to bedzie za sto lat - to jest naprawde tak oklepane, ze juz nuzące. 
Smutne, ze te same argumenty pojawiaja sie nawet w sytuacjach, gdy jest mowa o jakims glupim programie.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

625 said:


> to zalozcie sobie takie forum. nikt wam nie broni. bo poki co, te glupawe tematy przyciagaja do tego forum coraz to nowych lanserow forumowych, a odeszlo dzieki nim pare wartosciowych osob, m.in. Cudak


Swiete slowa! Na Boga czemu nie potraficie zrozumiec,ze pewne tematy nie maja byc poruszane na tym forum?? Zalozcie wlasne forum-ktoz Wam tego broni? Ja tez chetnie bede je odwiedzal,ale TO forum zostalo stworzone w innym celu. Mam czasem wrazenie,ze moderatorzy gadaja do sciany-czesc userow nie moze sie z tym pogodzic i co rusz powstaje nowe bagno. Nie wiem, to chyba ociera sie juz o masochizm...


----------



## broker

Piotrek/// said:


> Swiete slowa! Na Boga czemu nie potraficie zrozumiec,ze pewne tematy nie maja byc poruszane na tym forum?? Zalozcie wlasne forum-ktoz Wam tego broni? Ja tez chetnie bede je odwiedzal,ale TO forum zostalo stworzone w innym celu. Mam czasem wrazenie,ze moderatorzy gadaja do sciany-czesc userow nie moze sie z tym pogodzic i co rusz powstaje nowe bagno. Nie wiem, to chyba ociera sie juz o masochizm...


ja tez sie podpisuje. normalnie nie wierze, ze ktos moze sie awanturowac, ze na naszym forum nie mozna poglebiac tematu kultury gejowskiej. czy doczekam sie dnia, ze nie uslysze slowa gej ? czy to jakas epidemia ? ja rozumiem, ze dla niektorych to najwazniejszy problem na swiecie, ale sa chyba inne fora stworzone specjalnie dla tej kategorii tematycznej. a wasze nachalne zakladanie nowych watkow swiadczy tylko o jakiejs obsesji.


----------



## kaspric

^^ 100% poparcia. Są pewne zasady i wyjątków nie może być. Do 3 zakazanych tematów się nie zbliżać.

PS Tak się zastanawiam, ile stron więcej miałby ten wątek, gdyby był z nami Michał Skoczeń


----------



## The_Sentinel

^^Ok. No to jedynym rozwiązaniem jest usunięcie *Po Godzinach* i powołanie rady naukowej która pilnowałaby merytoryczności wątków i wysokiego poziomu pisanych komentarzy. Proponuję również wprowadzić zasadę iż moderator ma zawsze rację i nie można go rozliczać (to podważa autorytet władzy), a dla bezpieczeństwa zlikwidujmy Avatary - żeby nikt się nie wyróżniał.

Kurde, jestem genialny. Chyba przekleję ten komentarz do Księgi skarg i wniosków. Co myślicie


----------



## sky's_the_limit

Piotrek/// said:


> Swiete slowa! Na Boga czemu nie potraficie zrozumiec,ze pewne tematy nie maja byc poruszane na tym forum?? Zalozcie wlasne forum-ktoz Wam tego broni? Ja tez chetnie bede je odwiedzal,ale TO forum zostalo stworzone w innym celu. Mam czasem wrazenie,ze moderatorzy gadaja do sciany-czesc userow nie moze sie z tym pogodzic i co rusz powstaje nowe bagno. Nie wiem, to chyba ociera sie juz o masochizm...


nie wyrazilbym tego leiej...


----------



## Arazzz

Oki to likwidujemy po godzinach i finito... a modowie stajasie maszynkami do brigow i poprawiania bledow... a za rok dwa ebdzie to prywatny folwark  Cos jak wejscie do utopi... ty tak a ty nie :D Musialem to dodac dla smiechu calego watku 

Likwidujemy tez watek ekonomiczny, miasta za granica, kolejowy drogowy itd to wszystko mozna podciagnac np do investycji w danym regionie... a jesli podchodzi pod dwa regiony to zrobic jakos dzial ogolny dot watkow ogolnokrajowych, tak samo watek panoramy nie ma za wiele z architektura wspolnego... bo to wyrazamy w watku o miastach, Tak naprawde powinny zostac zapowiedzi w czasiebudowy i ukonczone i to wszystko reszta odbiega od forum lub bardziej albo mniej narusza regulamin forum.

Niech modowie beda konsekwetni albo niech usuna wszystkie dzialy nie zwiazane z budownictwem i architektura albo niech wprowadza jakies specjalne zasady dla dzialu po godzinach i tyle !

Tym samym kasujemy dzialy:

- Klub Forum
- Inne Tematy (jak sama nazwa skazuja sa to inne niz tematyka forum)Z
- Infrastruktura i Technologia (zostawic ew. technika i technologia)
- Wiezowce i Skylines

Wszystkie te dzialy odbiegaja o macierzystych zalozen tematycznych forum.

Co ma wymiana nawierzchni lub remont ulicy zwiazanego z architektura ?? 
Co ma wspolnego wzrost gospodarczy sloweni ?? 
Co ma wpsolnego linia horyzontu ? 
Co ma wspolnego zagraniczne miasto... jesli to polskie forum i rozmawiamy o polskiej architekturze... a jak co mozna zawsze nawiazac...
Co przebudowa wezla kolejowego ?? 
Co ma kupno przez poz. MPK nowych atubosow? 
Co ma Ilosc polaczen lotniczych ?? 

Niech mi ktos powie co to ma wspolnego z budownictem i architektura ?? 
Niech modowie beda konsekwetni... i nie zpominaja ze forum to tez nie strona na ktorej mozna pisac o rzeczach typu... zakladanie stow. zycie stow. itd 
Jestem upierdliwy ale badzmy chociaz konsekwetni jesli juz tak wszyscy krzycza na to "po godzinach"


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

@AMS - w zasadzie zgadzam się z tym co piszesz. Choć problem niestety jest wielopłaszczyznowy i myślę że nie da się go tutaj rozwiązać tak, jak na holenderskim forum. Tu jest zbyt wiele osób zacietrzewionych w swoich poglądach, nie potrafiących - tak jak piszesz - po prostu nie zajrzeć do wątka, którego temat ich nie interesuje. To kwestia kultury - a raczej jej braku i nieumiejętności dyskutowania na poziomie i zabierania głosu jedynie wtedy, kiedy ma to sens. I jeszcze może tego, że sa na forum osoby które po prostu bardzo lubią wdawać się w nie kończące się pyskówki nie po to, by kogoś kulturalnie przekonywać do swojego stanowiska, a po prostu po to, żeby się 'wyszczekać'.
To jedna strona medalu. Drugą zaś jest to, że moderatorzy za cholere nie mają pomysłu na to, jak sobie z tym wszystkim radzić. Co więcej, dam głowę, że każdy z nich ma swoją wizję, która nie koniecznie musi być spójna z wizjami pozostałych modów. 
Dlaczego OralB nadal nie napisał regulaminu? Ile jeszcze czasu mu to zajmie? OK, każdy z nas ma bardzo mało wolnego czasu, jedni mają studia, inni pracę, żony, życie prywatne, obowiązki, cokolwiek. Ale napisać taki regulamin, tak naprawdę - to kwestia kilku godzin. Trzeba siąść na tyłku i poukładać to co jest ważne, a potem to przedyskutować. Nie ma co tego odwlekać, bo jeśli tak dalej to będzie wyglądało, to forum rozlezie się w diabły. 
A likwidacja 'po godzinach' nie nauczy kultury osób, które jeśli zabraknie im równowagi psychicznej lub racjonalnych argumentów sięgają po obelgi, ulegają emocjom i sprowadzają ciekawą czasem wymianę poglądów do prostackiego okładania się cepami, jak na wiejskim weselu.

Fr. M


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

^^swego czasu bylem za likwidacja PG (gdyby zlikwidowac kluby w kazdym subforum pomyslcie o ile szybciej SSC by dzialalo...),teraz jednak zmienilem zdanie. Wystarczy by nie zakladac w PG watkow o tematyce, ktorej Jan sobie nie zyczy i tyle. Czy to faktycznie takie trudne. Domyslam sie,ze co poniektorzy userzy wracaja wk**** z pracy/szkoly-gdzies sie musza wyzyc,a akurat trafi sie taki i owaki watek, wiec wylewaja swoje frustracje. To forum nie sluzy do tego! Jesli ktos nie dorasta zeby w kulturze porozmawiac na tematy nawet nie zwiazane z szeroka pojetymi inwestycjami, architekturze, urbanistyce, tylko na kwestie pojawiajace sie w PG to o czym tu mowimy? Niektorzy nie dorosli do tego forum,powiedzmy to sobie szczerze. Nie chodzi tu o spam, bo kazdy z nas jest w wiekszym lub mniejszym stopniu spamerem, ale o zwykla ludzka uprzejmosc-za duzo powiedziane-tolerancje dla odmiennych pogladow. Jesli ktos sie nie czuje na silach by brac czynny udzial w zyciu forum to niech sobie podziekuje i tylko je przeglada. Czy to takie trudne? Czlowiek potrafi wyladowac na Ksiezycu, skonstuowac samochod a nie potrafi zrozumiec, ze to forum nie sluzy do permanentnego uzerania sie ze soba. 
Niech chetni zaloza sobie forum www.polityka/seks/religia.com.pl i przestana sie w koncu dasac na zamykanie watkow.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Arazzz

Ja tylko mowilem o KONSEKWETNOSCI niczym wiecej... Zgadzam sie piotrek... czesto leca texty nie mile lub nie potrzebne  Ale mowie ja chce tylko by modowie w zamykaniu dzialow byli konsekwetni... nic wiecej... jesli uznajemy po godzinach za watek zbedny... ze wzgledu na... to tak samo mozna by wiele innych tematow i dzialow podciagnac! Co do pogodzinach nalezy wprowadzic jakies specjalny przepis dot. modow oraz userow i konkretnie okreslic co jest dopuszczalne, a co nie i w trakcie uzywania forum prawo to rozwijac.. w koncu niewiedza prawa nie usprawiedliwia jak ktos zlamie prawo, dostal juz upomnienie to tylko jedno to znaczy...  pora na briga


----------



## Dziki REX

AMS guy said:


> W Reality Show nabijalismy sie z programu, ktory ma sie pojawic w telewizji, do momentu, gdy przyszli komentowac forumowicze tacy, jak ty i snuc wizje upadku swiata, pisac glupoty o legalizacji zoofilii, pedofilii etc.
> Co ma z tym wspolnego program o kilku przegietych ciotkach, zeby ich nie nazwac transwestytami, bo stricte homoseksualistami raczej nie byli?


To nawyraźniej nie byli forumowicze tacy jak ja bo ja czegoś takiego nie napisałem, jak masz sklerozę to sobie wróć do tamtego tematu.



AMS guy said:


> Lubie krytyke i z checia polemizuje na rozne tematy, ale lubie krytyke konstruktywna. Natomiast meczy mnie uzywanie wciaz tych samych argumentow w sytuacjach, kiedy to jest naprawde nie na miejscu. Gdybys napisal wyraznie, ze denerwuja cie banalne, komercyjne programy, bo to zwykla papka dla mas - wowczas bym sie z toba zgodzil. Ale te, zawsze sie pojawiajace, odnosniki do parad, zwiazkow jednoplciowych, te wizje co to bedzie za sto lat - to jest naprawde tak oklepane, ze juz nuzące.
> Smutne, ze te same argumenty pojawiaja sie nawet w sytuacjach, gdy jest mowa o jakims glupim programie.


Wyłożyłem jeden prosty argument który jest faktem. Reszta to twoja sprawa.


----------



## The_Sentinel

Dobrym pomysłem byłoby również obcinanie wątków powyżej pewnej ilości postów. Skoro to śmietnik w pewnym sensie to nie ma co się przyzwyczajać. I problem spamu zalegającego byłby z głowy 



> Z doświadczenia wiem, że zwykle ludzie marzą o tym by znaleźć powód aby się ze mną nie zgodzić


*Dziki Rex* powinieneś chyba przemyśleć dlaczego tak się dzieje..


----------



## AMS guy

Dziki REX said:


> To nawyraźniej nie byli forumowicze tacy jak ja, bo ja czegoś takiego nie napisałem, jak masz sklerozę to sobie wróć do tamtego tematu.


Piszac "tacy forumowicze, jak ty", mialem na mysli forumowiczow, ktorzy chetnie udzielaja sie w tematach, ktore ich draznia, zeby wyrazic swoj sprzeciw. Jakos dziwnym trafem Dziki REX zawsze pojawia sie tam, gdzie padnie to nieszczesne slowo "homoseksualizm". 



Dziki REX said:


> Wyłożyłem jeden prosty argument który jest faktem. Reszta to twoja sprawa.


Zanim napisales to - co zakladam, jest tym "prostym argumentem", ktory ma byc *faktem*, a raczej nim nie jest - tylko twoim *przekonaniem*:


Dziki REX said:


> No to całkiem spoko, bo z innej perspektywy wydaje mi się, że ktoś kręci jednak lody na naiwności pewnych grup społecznych i już tak wesołe to nie jest


Bylo zapostowane to:


Dziki REX said:


> Skróćcie te cierpienia i zamknijcie temat. Serce się kraje jak *biedni i ucisnieni znów muszą walczyć o prawa w tym pełnym nietolerancji kraju...* hehe aby znów ktoś inny mógł na tym ukisić trochę hajcu lub punktów do kampanii .


^^ Wyczuwam w tym swoista manipulacje. Zakladasz, ze ci, ktorzy sobie zartowali w temacie Reality Show, sa *biedni i ucisnieni*, mimo ze nikt tam sie nie skarzyl na nietolerancje - przedstawiasz zatem, uzywajac takich slow, swoj poglad na temat danej grupy spolecznej, niezbyt dla niej przyjazny. Moze nie uzyles slow takich jak Tomaso, ale jestescie na tej samej linii atakujacych. 



Dziki REX said:


> Proponuję przeanalizować sprawę pod kątem tego, kto w takim razie zakłada wątki które są najczęsciej zamykane. To grupa tych samych osób.


A ja proponuję raczej przeanalizować inna sprawę - wypowiedzi ktorych forumowiczow przyczyniaja sie do zamykania watkow.  Bo jesli przyjmiemy twoja wersje, kazdy bedzie sobie mogl wejsc do dowolnego tematu, nabluzgac tam, spowodowac jego zamkniecie - a briga dostanie autor wątku, zamiast glowny winowajca. To nie jest sprawiedliwe. I nie ma w tym logiki.


----------



## AMS guy

broker said:


> Normalnie nie wierze, ze ktos moze sie awanturowac, ze na naszym forum nie mozna poglebiac tematu kultury gejowskiej.


Kto sie (dokladnie na ten temat "poglebiania kultury gejowskiej") *awanturowal?* Prosze mi podpowiedziec, bo nie mam pojecia. Dyskusja toczy sie o niekonsekwencji moderatorow - to jest jej glowny nurt.
Czy tamten temat o Reality Show mial az tak duzo wspolnego z "poglebianiem kultury gejowskiej"? Czy gdyby byl to Reality Show o bialych mezczyznach mieszkajacych na bezludniej wyspie z czarnymi kobietami, rowniez zostalby tak szybko sprowadzony na manowce...? Tu wlasnie lezy pies pogrzebany.



> czy doczekam sie dnia, ze nie uslysze slowa gej? czy to jakas epidemia?


Czy doczekam sie zdystansowania do tego tematu i nie porownywania pewnej grupy spolecznej (przy kazdej niemalze okazji) do zoofili i pedofili?


> ja rozumiem, ze dla niektorych to najwazniejszy problem na swiecie, ale sa chyba inne fora stworzone specjalnie dla tej kategorii tematycznej.


Sa tez fora stworzone do rozmawiania na temat sportu, a tematy zwiazane ze sportem pojawiaja sie na FPW regularnie i nikt nie protestuje.


> a wasze nachalne zakladanie nowych watkow swiadczy tylko o jakiejs obsesji.


O "jakiejs obsesji" swiadczy brak kultury ludzi, ktorzy te watki ochoczo odwiedzaja i wypisuja tam prowokacyjne teksty.



Piotrek/// said:


> Na Boga czemu nie potraficie zrozumiec,ze pewne tematy nie maja byc poruszane na tym forum?? Zalozcie wlasne forum-ktoz Wam tego broni? Ja tez chetnie bede je odwiedzal,ale TO forum zostalo stworzone w innym celu.


Tak, racja. To forum zostalo stworzone w celu wymieniania sie pogladami na temat architektury.
Kasujemy wiec nastepujace tematy (niektore z nich bijace rekordy popularnosci):

1. Zdjecia kobiet i dziewczyn jakie wam sie podobaja.
2. Zdjecia panow.... jak powyzej.
3. Nasze zdjecia.
4. Weekend w Warszawie.
5. Wraca pobor (do wojska)
6. Szczecin za 50 lat zniknie pod woda.
7. Pieniadze szczescia nie daja.
8. Kto zdobedzie mistrzostwo swiata w pilce noznej.
9. Nowy temat muzyczny.
10. Czego sluchacie w tej chwili.
11. Czas na smiech.
12. Problemy Borowskiego

Dalej - wszystkie tematy o bannerach, spotkaniach, studiach, uczelniach, handlu, festiwalach, diagramach, turystyce, hobby, samochodach, ciekawostkach przyrodniczych, tematy historyczne itd. itp.
nie chce mi sie tej listy ciagnac. 

Jezeli celem tego forum ma byc przyciagniecie tutaj wylacznie architektow, badz studentow architektury, ktorzy beda dyskutowac tylko o budownictwie, to ja nie mam nic przeciwko. Bede je sobie przegladac, udzielac sie nie musze.


Kaspric said:


> Są pewne zasady i wyjątków nie może być. Do 3 zakazanych tematów się nie zbliżać.


Tak, Kaspric, konczymy z rozmowami o bucikach, spodenkach, okularach przeciwslonecznych oraz koszulkach DKNY i D&G.


----------



## AMS guy

Jeszcze jedna mała dygresja odnosnie pojawiajacych sie głosow, zeby zamknac Po Godzinach.
Czy nie przyszło wam do głowy, ze to własnie dzieki temu działowi lepiej sie ze soba poznalismy?


----------



## Adolf Warski

PB said:


> Jako ciekawostkę podam, iż coraz częściej na forum moderatorów pojawiają się głosy za likwidacją wszystkich skybarów. Długo ta farsa nie potrwa.


"Farsa – odmiana komedii oparta na błahych konfliktach, karykaturze i komizmie sytuacyjnym." Farsę przypomina raczej to z zapałem obywatele występują przeciw rozmowom o czymś tam (np. geje) z powodów o których nie za bardzo wiadomo - i całą tą pseudo-nagonkę na nich.
Tak samo elementem komizmu sytuacyjnego jest postawa moderatorów - w szczególności PB i oralB - przypomina nieco chłopa, który dostał stanowisko wiceprzewodniczącego komisji i stawał się od razu mądrzejszy od masy. Najlepsze są dwie odzywki typu: "załóżcie sobie własne forum" i "nie można pozwalać na dużo". Ta "farsa" też dobra. Oczywiście wszystko przebija sposób reagowania na takie coś jak ja piszę - bez przykładu, bo to w każdym przypadku zaskakuje inaczej.

Oczywiście wytworzyły się różne mity - jak wspomniane "trzy tematy" do których zbliżeniem się w czymkolwiek ktoś zawsze dopisuje "Zamkną wam to  " albo "Do zamknięcia" albo spiżowe tezy: z jednej strony o "wentylu bezpieczeństwa" a z drugiej o "rozlewaniu się konfliktów". Do tego jeszcze różne argumenty o "wolności wypowiedzi" a z drugiej strony "dyscyplinie" wywołujące wrażenie że jest to pojedynek kaznodziejów albo debata "Forum". Do tego szczegółowe analizy prawa karnego i procedury karnej w połączeniu z wiktymologią i teorią resocjalizacji w przedmiocie brigów i banów.
A to wszystko tylko tak na marginesie _farsy_, spowodowanej przede wszystkim braniem rzeczywistości wirtualnej za prawdziwą. No i, co udowodnił C.N. Parkinson, każda organizacja w końcu zaczyna zajmować się sama sobą. A poza tym uwielbiam farsy.

Zresztą jest jeden sposób by farsę przerwać a mianowicie kompletna likwidacja forum albo zbiorowy ban dla wszystkich.
Naprawdę: trzeba dać sobie siana przede wszystkim - koniom to pomaga, dlaczego nie pomogłoby na forum?


----------



## Koniaczeq

rafael said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry ale ciężko było się powstrzymać!
> 
> 
> A co do tematu, zauważalny jest brak konsekwencji. Czemu pozostają jedne wątki nie związane z forum, a inne są zamykane? Wszystko, to wszystko, jak w Korei!



Kocham Rafael twoję poczucię humoru :laugh: kay:


----------



## kozi_rocks

Szanowni moderatorzy,

Trafiłem na to forum, bo jest budowlano-architektoniczne, ale również korzystam z zakładki 'po godzinach' i mimo, iż niektóre tematy mnie irytują, to...jest już moje zmartwienie
O ile brak wyszukiwarki na tym forum jest rzeczą niezbyt wygodną, to brak regulaminu powoduje nazbyt niewygodne i powiedzmy 'zapalne' topiki. Stwórzcie takowe zasady + faq, bo póki co, faktycznie są tematy równe i równiejsze w dziale 'po godzinach'...co moim skromnym zdaniem zachacza o dyskryminację.
Zatem im szybciej powstanie 'Do's & Dont's' (który na większości forach istnieje od początku), tym szybciej sytuacja topiców się wyklaruje. 
Panowie, do klawiapiór !


----------



## Tomaso

Może zabrzmi to przewrotnie ,ale powtórzę to, co już kiedys napisałem: nie łudź się przeciętny userze ( don't boat yourself ) , że wraz z opublikowaniem regulaminu znikną problemiki. 
Znam co najmniej kilku userów, którze takowy regulamin będą wykorzystywac do niekończących się dyskusji, przepychanek z modami. 

Mimo, że jak wiecie jestem userem po przejściach, *uważam, ze regulamin nie jest potrzebny bardziej niż rozsądne działania modów*, a ja ostatnio wielkich zastrzeżeń nie mam. 
Wyraziłem, żal, że zamknięto to i owo, ale nic poza tym, bo na forum pojawiłem się wrzucać fotki, a PG odkryłem dopiero później i prawie było ono przyczyną mojej całkowitej zguby. Pomijam dlaczego i przez kogo bo mam na ten temat postępującą amnezję, a zresztą "co było, a nie jest nie pisze się w rejestr"...
Więc jeśli ktoś kasuje moją uboczną twórczośc, to nie robię z tego wielkiej afery.

*Miało nie być polityki, religii, seksu - proste jak budowa cepa!*
Ostatnio było to trochę obchodzone, ale w granicach akceptowalnych przez userów i modów, więc jakiś tam margines jest nam przez modów dany.
Przeciez wiadomo, ze czasem para musi pójśc w gwizdek, bo kocioł lokomotywy wybuchnie od nadmiaru ciśnienia. Tak traktujmy te niektóre watki, na które czasowo dano przyzwolenie.
Cieszmy się więc i bawmy. Niech gra muzyka w "Czego słuchacie...", a piękne kobiety ze "Zdjęcia kobiet..." tańczą dla nas do upadłego. .:crazy:


----------



## delfin_pl

^^^ watek nie byl o seksie tylko o reality show, co to ma wspolnego z seksem?


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

AMS guy said:


> Tak, racja. To forum zostalo stworzone w celu wymieniania sie pogladami na temat architektury.
> Kasujemy wiec nastepujace tematy (niektore z nich bijace rekordy popularnosci):
> 
> 1. Zdjecia kobiet i dziewczyn jakie wam sie podobaja.
> 2. Zdjecia panow.... jak powyzej.
> 3. Nasze zdjecia.
> 4. Weekend w Warszawie.
> 5. Wraca pobor (do wojska)
> 6. Szczecin za 50 lat zniknie pod woda.
> 7. Pieniadze szczescia nie daja.
> 8. Kto zdobedzie mistrzostwo swiata w pilce noznej.
> 9. Nowy temat muzyczny.
> 10. Czego sluchacie w tej chwili.
> 11. Czas na smiech.
> 12. Problemy Borowskiego
> 
> Dalej - wszystkie tematy o bannerach, spotkaniach, studiach, uczelniach, handlu, festiwalach, diagramach, turystyce, hobby, samochodach, ciekawostkach przyrodniczych, tematy historyczne itd. itp.
> nie chce mi sie tej listy ciagnac.
> 
> Jezeli celem tego forum ma byc przyciagniecie tutaj wylacznie architektow, badz studentow architektury, ktorzy beda dyskutowac tylko o budownictwie, to ja nie mam nic przeciwko. Bede je sobie przegladac, udzielac sie nie musze.


Alez AMS'ie gdie to jest napisane,ze watki takie nie moga istniec? Oczywiscie, ze moga. Nalzey jedynie omijac szerokim lukiem tematy, ktore sa tu zakazane. Tylko tyle czy az tyle?
Wytlumacze bardziej lopatologicznie. Jan zaklada sobie forum o srubkach lewoskretnych. Tworzy tez dzial Skybar, w ktorym uzytkownicy moga sobie podyskutowac na kazdy inny dowolny temat BYLEBY NIE byl to temat o srubkach prawoskretnych. To jego forum wiec moze sobie wymyslac co chce. Tymczasem niektorzy forumowicze obrazaja i burza sie, maja pretensje dlaczego modowie bez pytania zamykaja watki o srubkach prawoskretnych bez uzasadnienia i konsekwentnie zakladaja watki o tychze. Panowie-macie jeszcze pretensje o to do modow? Zastanowcie sie. A moderatorom faktycznie zycze bardziej konsekwentnego podejscia,zeby potem nie bylo placzu, ze jeden krewki user dostal briga wiec czemu drugi nie dostal itepe


----------



## Tomaso

Mój wątek o wydaniu w USA kolejnej oszczerczej wobec Polaków ksiązki (napisanej przez Zyda polskiego pochodzenia) też został zamknięty jako polityczny.


----------



## Tomaso

Piotrek/// said:


> A moderatorom faktycznie zycze bardziej konsekwentnego podejscia,zeby potem nie bylo placzu, ze jeden krewki user dostal briga wiec czemu drugi nie dostal itepe


Dlatego często powinny byc dawane krótkie, prewencyjne, 3 - dniowe brigi bez ostrzeżenia. Tak dla zaakcentowania, że gość przegina. Niby nic, a jednak boli.


----------



## kozi_rocks

Tomaso said:


> Może zabrzmi to przewrotnie ,ale powtórzę to, co już kiedys napisałem: nie łudź się przeciętny userze ( don't boat yourself ) , że wraz z opublikowaniem regulaminu znikną problemiki.
> Znam co najmniej kilku userów, którze takowy regulamin będą wykorzystywac do niekończących się dyskusji, przepychanek z modami.


Ja się nie łudzę (don't boat myself). Regulamin jest po to, żeby go przestrzegać. Tak jak jazda samochodem i kodeks drogowy. Złamanie go - taryfikator - kara. Proste i skuteczne, 'nie' dla piratów drogowych. Wstawić punkt typu: 'Uczestnicząc w forum, zgadzasz się na przestrzeganie w/w regulaminu. Jeśli nie, proszę opuść to forum', a wszelkie zastrzeżenia należy kierować do moderatorów na priv, bo jeśli ma się jakieś wątpliwości, to rozmawia się z człowiek odpowiedzialnym za daną materię bezpośrednio, a nie zaśmieca formum (co powinno też być uwzględnione w reg).
W moim dc++ i innych forach, w których uczestniczę nie ma takich problemów. Jest jasny regulamin, są bany (sam dostałem pare) i wszyscy znają zasady (po kilku banach są niejako zmuszeni z zapoznaniem się). Kwestia wyrobienia w 'przeciętnych userach' (average użytkownik) pokory, czy jak to tam się zwie.
Może napisze zbyt ogólnikowo, ale poziom przestrzegania regulaminów i stosunek do nich w tym kraju, jest co najmniej obojętny.


----------



## Dziki REX

@AMS: Jestem pewien, że z każdego tematu, również tego możemy w każdej chwili zrobić dyskusję, którą trzeba będzie zamknąć więc cię nie skomentuje. Zawsze możesz napisać do mnie PMa jak czegoś nie rozumiesz zamiast wylewać swoje żale tutaj.


----------



## billy-the-kid

Myślę że i moderatorzy coraz bardziej zdają sobie sprawę że nadchodzi czas radykalnych zmian na forum i półśrodki już nie wystarczą. Ja rozwiązanie problemu widzę następująco:

*A. Likwidacja działu PG a następnie ścisłe przestrzeganie zapisu o niezakładaniu wątków niezwiązanych bezpośrednio z architekturą i urbanistyką (które można ewentualnie poszerzyc o inwestycje budowlane i infrastrukturalne). Wątki takie należałoby od razu usuwac a ich twórców ostrzegac, brigowac i w ostateczności banowac.* 

*Plusy* tego rozwiązania: znacznie ułatwiona kontrola modów nad forum, mniej spamowych wątków, mniej różnych pierdół, mniej miejsca na potencjalne konflikty, forum bardziej trzymające się ze swoją zasadniczą tematyką, więcej konsekwencji działań modów, prostsze reguły.

*Minusy*: brak miejsca na integrację forumowiczów - wątki takie jak Stowarzyszenie dla... również musiałyby zniknąc, częśc userów (idę o zakład) pożegna się z forum/zostanie zbanowanych z powodu odchodzenia od tematyki forum, obawiam się że konflikty i tak będą wybuchały z jeszcze większą szkodą jako że będą zaburzały wątki "fachowe", będzie więcej OT wypowiedzi - więcej pracy dla modów w wątkach "fachowych". 

W sumie nie jestem przekonany czy jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie, z pewnością jest ono najprostsze i najłatwiejsze do przeprowadzenia. Uważam jednak że stracimy częśc bardzo istotnej dla funkcjonowania forum przestrzeni a może się okazac że najważniejsze problemy i tak nie zostaną rozwiązane. W każdym razie jest to opcja którą należy rozważyc.

*B. Nie wprowadzac żadnych większych zmian w funkcjonowaniu forum. Więcej stanowczości modów wobec userów jątrzących i ciągle powracających do swoich frustracji i wylewających je na forum. Najpierw ostrzeżenie, potem krótki 3,4 - dniowy brig, następnie 2 tygodniowy brig i w końcu ban, BEZ MOŻLIWOŚCI REAKTYWACJI chocby prosił o to sam papież. Konsekwencja działania modów wydaje mi się ważniejsza niż tworzenie skomplikowanych procedur, reguł, wyjątków od reguł itp*.

*plusy:* brak konieczności tworzenia skomplikowanych reguł, większy szacunek userów dla modów - przejrzyste decyzje modów, większy porządek na forum, mniej konfliktów, większe liczenie się userów ze swoimi słowami.

*minusy:* oznaczałoby to w praktyce zezwolenie na poruszanie wątków których nie życzy sobie na forum jego właściciel - bardzo ważny minus! Ewentualnie możnaby rzeczywiście bezwzględnie przestrzegac zakazu polityki, religii i seksu, ale zakaz ten teraz również nie jest bezwzględnie przestrzegany (zdjęcia kobiet i dziewczyn...) i wydaje mi się że niekoniecznie w tym należy szukac powodów konfliktów na forum.


----------



## PB

/\ są starsi, którzy popierają np. De Snor (47)


----------



## talkinghead

O wlasnie. skoro "starzy wyjadacze i inne rosliny.." .. to moze zrobmy taki oto poll.

Zaglosujmy jak ma byc z tymi watkami politycznymi.

Ale poll niedemokratyczny a z wagami. GLOS = glos x liczbapostow x staz na forum.

glosowac moga tylko z rocznym stazem i z iloscia postow powyzej 500.

To bedzie glos "starszyzny". jak u Apaczow.

pzdr

a ogolnie - powinien byc jedenwatek jak kiedys "zycie polityczne". I niech sie rzna i zabijaja.


----------



## talkinghead

PB said:


> /\ są starsi, którzy popierają np. De Snor (47)


on jest z fpw?


----------



## PB

/\ z SSC

a dlaczego rocznym a nie np. 3 letnim?  ... bądź 4000 postów?


----------



## talkinghead

Ojcze Dyrektorze. Jak zwal tak zwal. Ustalic zasady i juz.

edit: PB jestes uparty jak Szkot. Ponoc bylo ich swego czasu sporo w Poznaniu ..


----------



## zonc

talkinghead said:


> O wlasnie. skoro "starzy wyjadacze i inne rosliny.." .. to moze zrobmy taki oto poll.
> 
> Zaglosujmy jak ma byc z tymi watkami politycznymi.
> 
> Ale poll niedemokratyczny a z wagami. GLOS = glos x liczbapostow x staz na forum.
> 
> glosowac moga tylko z rocznym stazem i z iloscia postow powyzej 500.
> 
> To bedzie glos "starszyzny". jak u Apaczow.
> 
> pzdr
> 
> a ogolnie - powinien byc jedenwatek jak kiedys "zycie polityczne". I niech sie rzna i zabijaja.



Piekny watek mojego autorstwa  Jeden z wiekszych w historii FPW.. w tym dziale ofc. 

Jestem za glosowaniem starszyzny, ale tylko tej co ma conajmniej 5 tys postow


----------



## AMS guy

PB said:


> /\ są starsi, którzy popierają np. De Snor (47)


Pana Wąsacza, czyli De Snor'a, raczej bym nie uwazal za autorytet.  Znany byl na holenderskim forum ze swojego rozkapryszenia i nawet przez jakis okres zniknal z SSC. O cos sie chyba posprzeczal z Janem.


----------



## Petr

PB said:


> To nie mój pomysł, likwidację poparło sporo modów, w tym naprawdę starzy wyjadacze. Tylko główny jakiś niepewny i się wstrzymuje. Zobaczymy jak długo


Nie wróżę dobrze takim pomysłom, chociaż aż zacieram ręce, żeby zobaczyć ten masowy opór i jego pacyfikację oraz szkody jakie ona wyrządzi forum. Uwielbiam jak coś się dzieje.


----------



## PB

AMS guy said:


> Pana Wąsacza, czyli De Snor'a, raczej bym nie uwazal za autorytet.  Znany byl na holenderskim forum ze swojego rozkapryszenia i nawet przez jakis okres zniknal z SSC. O cos sie chyba posprzeczal z Janem.


napisałem stary wyjadacz, nie autorytet

P.S
ale już go ściągnęli, no i z nadania otrzymał teke moda


----------



## AMS guy

StPetr said:


> Nie wróżę dobrze takim pomysłom, chociaż aż zacieram ręce, żeby zobaczyć ten masowy opór i jego pacyfikację oraz szkody jakie ona wyrządzi forum.


Podejrzewam, ze szkody beda nastepujace - odejdzie bardzo duzo osob, a pozostana w wiekszosci architekci i studenci architektury. SSC stanie sie "forum technicznym", prawie martwym. 

Znam kilka for z surowymi regulaminami. Na jednym z nich jest raptem 30 osob, zawsze sie ze soba zgadzajacych. 


> Uwielbiam jak coś się dzieje.


To przyjedz do Amsterdamu. Tutaj zawsze sie bardzo duzo dzieje.


----------



## AMS guy

PB said:


> napisałem stary wyjadacz, nie autorytet
> 
> P.S
> ale już go ściągnęli, no i z nadania otrzymał teke moda


"Stary wyjadacz" odebralem jako pozytywny epitet. 

A De Snor byl w sumie nie groznym gosciem. Miewal fajne pomysly, postowal ciekawe zdjecia. Pewnie dlatego go sciagneli z powrotem.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

zonc said:


> Jestem za glosowaniem starszyzny, ale tylko tej co ma conajmniej 5 tys postow


Bardzo dobry pomysł. Pod jednym warunkiem jeszcze: ukończone 21 lat. 

Fr. M


----------



## billy-the-kid

AMS guy said:


> Podejrzewam, ze szkody beda nastepujace - odejdzie bardzo duzo osob, a pozostana w wiekszosci architekci i studenci architektury. SSC stanie sie "forum technicznym", prawie martwym.
> 
> Znam kilka for z surowymi regulaminami. Na jednym z nich jest raptem 30 osob, zawsze sie ze soba zgadzajacych.


Może właśnie o to chodzi, żeby było to forum techniczne. A laicy będą mogli sobie je poprzeglądac od czasu do czasu ale broń Boże zabierac głos i robic OT i spam


----------



## Petr

AMS guy said:


> Podejrzewam, ze szkody beda nastepujace - odejdzie bardzo duzo osob, a pozostana w wiekszosci architekci i studenci architektury. SSC stanie sie "forum technicznym", prawie martwym.
> 
> Znam kilka for z surowymi regulaminami. Na jednym z nich jest raptem 30 osob, zawsze sie ze soba zgadzajacych.


Znam przynajmniej jednego takiego architekta, który również odejdzie z tego forum, jeśli nie będzie "po godzinach".  Jeśli brac likwidację "po godzinach" na serio, to oznaczłoby powolny koniec społeczności, zanik zjawiska spotkań, brak możliwości rozmowy z forumowiczmi, którzy reprezentują sobą coś więcej poza zainteresowaniem architekturą. Oznacza to 0 inspiracji muzycznych itd. Poza tym nie widzę żadnego powodu, żeby dyskusje o ekonomii traktować w sposób uprzywilejowany w stosunku do innych tematów offtopicowych.



> To przyjedz do Amsterdamu. Tutaj zawsze sie bardzo duzo dzieje.


Nie omieszkam skorzystać z zaproszenia, jeśli kiedykolwiek będzie mnie stać na jakieś dalsze wyjazdy o charakterze turystycznym.


----------



## AMS guy

billy-the-kid said:


> Może właśnie o to chodzi, żeby było to forum techniczne. A laicy będą mogli sobie je poprzeglądac od czasu do czasu ale broń Boże zabierac głos i robic OT i spam


Jezeli "wladzy" o to chodzi, to okay. Nalezy to uszanowac. Ja spamuje jeszcze 4 inne fora, wiec bede mial sie gdzie wyszumiec. A tutaj strzele focha i nie bede robic ani fotorelacji z (architektonicznych) podrozy, ani updates z placow budowy Beneluxu.


----------



## AMS guy

Jeszcze taka mala ciekawostka. Forum holenderskie HHF, na ktorym udzielam sie znacznie rzadziej, niz tutaj, jest wlasnie przykladem forum bardzo scisle zwiazanego z architektura. Kiedy sledze tamtejsze dyskusje, odnosze wrazenie, ze kazdy holenderski forumowicz ma cos wspolnego z budownictwem, jest architektem, studentem architektury albo ma zamiar architekture studiowac. W dziale offtopic - ichniejszym dziale Po Godzinach, udziela sie pare osob nie zwiazanych zawodowo z architektura, w tym dwie mile dziewczyny, ktore troche rozkrecaja sztywna atmosfere tam panujaca, ale reszta to ludzie siedzacy po uszy w temacie.

Powiem wam bez owijania w bawelne - to holenderskie forum moze jest bardziej kulturalne od naszego (Holendrzy rozmawiali np. na temat partii pedofilskiej rzeczowo i bez rzucania miesem) ale panuje tam *potworna nuda*. Daleko im do naszej dynamiki.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Piekny watek mojego autorstwa  Jeden z wiekszych w historii FPW.. w tym dziale ofc.
> 
> Jestem za glosowaniem starszyzny, ale tylko tej co ma conajmniej 5 tys postow


I zarejestrowali sie w 2002 i wczesniej.


----------



## Ernie_Ampero

zonc said:


> Wkurzajace jest to, ze czesc userow np. "cioteczka" ma ogólna ilosc postow w granicy 50, jednak gdyby doliczyc po godzinach pewnie z 30 razy tyle ;]
> 
> To jest najwiekszy bol tego forum...


Najwięszy ból tego forum to ty


----------



## jacek_t83

Ernie_Ampero said:


> Najwięszy ból tego forum to ty


ales pojechal po bandzie no nie ma co :sleepy: 
cos czuje ze ten watek tez za chwile zamkna


----------



## Arazzz

Przeciez sa watki bardziej i mnie wygodne adminom i tyle... bo 90% nawiazuje do polityki religi badz orientacji...  

jacekt83 a chcesz powiedziec ze okreslenie "cioteczka" nie jest prawidlowe ?

Niech zamkna watek, wszystkie niech zamkna... wszyscy badzmu przestepcami po przez nawiazania...  Tworzyc prawo tak by kazdy byl przestepca


----------



## kaspric

StPetr said:


> Poza tym nie widzę żadnego powodu, żeby dyskusje o ekonomii traktować w sposób uprzywilejowany w stosunku do innych tematów offtopicowych.


od biedy torebki można przenieść do ekonomii


----------



## AMS guy

kaspric said:


> ^^ ale jak 4ty, Ty dobrze napisałeś! To ja zwaliłem sprawe [k*rz*tusi ]


Nie, to jednak ja strzelilem orta. Ty napisales poprawnie. 
"K*rz*tusic" pisze sie przez *"rz"*.


kaspric said:


> od biedy torebki można przenieść do ekonomii


Zgadzam sie z tym postulatem. W koncu zawartosc torebek to niezly investment. :lol:


----------



## kaspric

^^ no możliwe . Sprawdzałem w google <tj czy pojawi się "alternatywa" >. Ostatnio tak sprawdzałem grunty na laborkę z geotechniki, jak powiedziałem o tym prowadzącemu, to prawie spadł z krzesła ... i itak mnie wyjebał


----------



## Maurycy

Czego brakuje na tym forum Waszym zdaniem? Zdjęć z jakich miast jest za mało? Informacji o czym jest niedostatek? Czyli po prostu czego nie ma, a być powinno?


----------



## kaliszanin177

Zdjęć z :
A - AUGUSTOWA
B - Bielska-Białej
C - Częstochowy
D - Dąbrowy Górniczej
E - Elbląga
F - ----------
G -Gorzowa Wlkp
H - hmmm... Hrubieszowa 
I - Inowrocławia
J - Jastarni
K - Koszalina
L - Lubina
Ł - Łeby
M - Mysłowic. Myślenic
N - ------
O - Opola, Olsztyna, Oleśnicy
P -------
R--------
S---------
T-----------
U-------------
W- --------
Y ------
Z - Zabrza
Ż - Żywca


----------



## zonc

^^

B - Bydgoszczy 

Brakuje nam zdecydowanie podzialu analogicznego Nowosci i Zapowiedzi. Zlikwidowal bym MIASTA POLSKIE i wrzucil do Fotoforum, ktore zyskalo by dzialy:

-sprzet i technika fotografowania
- miasta polskie
- skyline 
- kolejowa

pozatym dzial Architektura i Urabistyka... nie czaje go. Laczy w sobie inwestycje ukonczone z miastami polskimi. Taki mysz masz... Problemy lokalne itp. DZIWNY

Na sam koniec dodal byl tlumaczenia po angielsku\ niemiecku (moze byc sam angol)

Polskie Miasta - polish city itd. 

Sam mam trudnosc na forach hiszpnsko jezycznych, czy chinskich ...

Ograniczyc i sprecyzowac nazewnictwo w dziale MIASTA POLSKIE

[Szczecin] Na kolana lizac stopy klaniac sie nisko bo Szczecin jest cudny ;\ 

Ani to chwytne, ani poreczne... limit znakow dac oraz nakaz wpisywania miasta w nawiasie, jak to jest w nowosciach.


----------



## delfin_pl

Zielonej Gory
Jeleniej Gory
Klodzka
Sandomierza
Chelmu
Slupska
Zamoscia
Suwalk
Piotrkowa Tryb.
Sfornych Gaci
Kozich Dołów
Cyców
Twarogów Ruskich
Nowych Rumunek
Starych Niemyj
Jęczedołów
Rekowa dolnego i gornego
Pucka
Helu
Kościerzyny
Kartuz
Spalin Wielkich
Wągier
Męcikału - fajne miejscowosc z ekstra jeziorkiem na Kaszebach
Szczekaczki


----------



## kaspric

zonc said:


> ^^
> B - Bydgoszczy


właśnie chciałem to napisać! :laugh:


----------



## emti

delfin_pl said:


> *Zamoscia*


przypadkiem posiadam pewną fotorelację ale mi sie nie chce wrzucać ;P


----------



## ervinn

hmmm, wydaję mi się że fotorelacja z Zamościa na forum jest


----------



## emti

z lotu ptaka napewno... inna pewnie też

edit. ale moja jest wyjątkowa


----------



## Torney

zonc said:


> [Szczecin] Na kolana lizac stopy klaniac sie nisko bo Szczecin jest cudny


Zazdrość - straszna rzecz.


----------



## ervinn

> z lotu ptaka napewno... inna pewnie też edit. ale moja jest wyjątkowa



aha, to czekamy z niecierpliwością 
a jakby ktoś nie mógł się doczekać to:

Zamość - Fotki 

,oraz:

Zamość - Zdjęcia miasta


----------



## earth intruder

emti said:


> z lotu ptaka napewno... inna pewnie też
> 
> edit. ale moja jest wyjątkowa


emti wrzucaj. z wielką ochotą obejrzymy.


----------



## kryszakk

F - Forumowiczek ! 

bo Panów jest tu od cholery i ciut, ciut.


----------



## billy-the-kid

kaliszanin177 said:


> Zdjęć z :
> J - Jastarni
> K - Koszalina
> L - *Lubina*
> Ł - Łeby
> M - Mysłowic. Myślenic


Zdjęc z Lubina to chyba w ogóle nie ma na forum :|


----------



## sky's_the_limit

z Myslowic byl fotothread w dziale miasta polskie albo arch i urbanistyka io to calkiem niedawno


----------



## subs

Koszalina,
Mielna, Unieścia itp idąc brzegiem zbaczając wydmami do centrum ,
*Gorzowa Wlkp* (!) straszne zaniedbanie w fotach - NIC,
Łodzi (zdjęcia MIASTA, nie pocztówki i eksperymenty) 
Krakowa (update, dzielnic poza centrum)
dalej...

WRONKI - więzienie, podobno robi wrażenie
... i *KOSZALIN* to miasto jeszcze istnieje?! Na forum cisza!


----------



## kaspric

Darłowa!!


----------



## jacekq

delfin_pl said:


> Sfornych Gaci


Swornychgaci


----------



## Torney

jacekq said:


> Po Hitlerze tam był PRL...


PRL pojawił się 7 lat po Hitlerze .


----------



## NorthPole

No przecież wiadomo, że chodziło o zabudowania pohitlerowskie, a nie posthitlerowskie.
Każda większa szycha Wehrmachtu miała swoją kwaterę (bunkry i cały system umocnień ) na Mazurach (Gierłoż była akurat kwaterą Hitlera, ale było też kilka innych kwater). Własnych pałacyków i dworów raczej nie stawiali, bo mieli je na miejscu "do wynajęcia na czas wojny".
Jest nawet nieczynna (nie zdziwię się, jesli w większości już rozebrana przez okoliczną ludność :| ) linia kolejowa (Kętrzyn-Węgorzewo) biegnąca lasami nieopodal kilku z nich.


----------



## Macieks

A - Augustów

B - Biała Podlaska, Bełchatów, Bochnia, Bytom, Biłgoraj, Bartoszyce, Braniewo

C - Ciechocinek, Ciechanów, Cieszyn, Chełmno, Chojnice

D - Dąbrowa Górnicza, Drawsko Pomorskie

E - Elbląg, Ełk

F - Frombork

G - Grudziądz, Gorzów Wielkopolski

H - Hel

I - Iława, Inowrocław

J - Jasło, Jastrzęia Góra

K - Krosno, Kościerzyna, Kraków, Kielce, Koszalin, Kudowa Zdrój, Krynica Morska, Kędzierzyn Koźle, Kwidzyn

L - Leszno, Lębork

Ł - Łeba, Łomża

M - Mysłowice

N - Namysłów, Nowy Targ, Nowy Sącz, Nysa

O - Oświęcim, Olsztyn, Ostróda

P - Poznań, Piotrków Trybunalski, Płock, Pruszków, Pińczów, Pelplin

R - Radom, Radomsko, Rabka

S - Sanok, Skierniewice, Stargard Szczeciński, Stalowa Wola, Sosnowiec, Starogard Gdański

Ś - Świnoujście, Świecie

T - Terespol, Tyniec, Tarnów, Tuchola, Tczew

U - Ustroń, Ustka

W - Wieliczka, Wadowice, Wołomin, Wisła, Wolin, Władysławowo

Y

Z - Zielona Góra, Zakopane, Zabrze

Ż - Żywiec


----------



## jacekq

Torney said:


> PRL pojawił się 7 lat po Hitlerze .


Czepiasz się formalizmów. OK PRL jeszcze nie było, ale PPR już był.


----------



## kaliszanin177

Jak można pisać że brakuje zdjęć np. Poznania czy Krakowa skoro na forum jest ich od zajeeeeee*ania


----------



## Maurycy

Brakuje Olsztyna,Lubina,Elbląga,Ełku, Płocka, Gorzowa Wlk,


----------



## Kiryl

kaliszanin177 said:


> Jak można pisać że brakuje zdjęć np. Poznania czy Krakowa skoro na forum jest ich od zajeeeeee**ania*


Widzę że to nie przypadek że stawiasz * akurat w miejscu b 

Brakuje 
-forumowiczek.
-fotorelacji Gorzowa wlkp.

W celu wyszukania można. wejśc na google a nastepnie wpisac


> "tekst" site:www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kaliszanin177

Zdjęcia Płocka prosze bardzo:

http://www.plock24.pl/

Zdjęcia Olsztyna proszę bardzo:

http://www.moje-fotografie.olsztyn.pl/

Zdjęcia Kalisza proszę bardzo:

http://kaliszfornia.fajnafotka.pl

Zdjęcia Ostrowa Wlkp. również prosze

http://www.dera.za.pl/ostrow.html


----------



## Maurycy

^^ 
ale nie ma ich TU.


----------



## kotbehemot

Po roku sprawowania "urzędu" moderatora na naszym forum chciałbym *zakończyć pracę jako moderator.* Bardzo dziękuję wszystkim, którzy wspierali mnie i to co robię na forum, nawet w bardzo kryzysowych sytuacjach. Takimi osobami są na pewno pozostali modowie (Cudak, PB, Sobo, Oral - dzięki!) a takze wielu forumowiczów na forum.
Chciałbym także przeprosić jeszcze raz tych, których przez ten czas jakoś skrzywdziłem czy uraziłem (np wonsbelfer)

Powodów tego stanu rzeczy jest kilka. Nie będę pisał o wszystkich, napiszę tylko, ze ta decyzja wykluwała sie w mojej głowie od pewnego czasu, czekałem tylko na odpowiedni moment. Gwozdziem do trumny mojego moderowania okazała się burza, która 2 tygodnie temu przeszła nad Wrocławiem i spaliła mi komputer

O decyzji odejscia od moderowania powiadomiłem PB juz podczas naszej wycieczki, więc mam nadzieje, ze nie będzie kłopotów z wyborem kolejnego moderatora. Mam nadzieje,ze dobrze się sprawdzi i będzie czerpal z tego radosc Moderowanie sky to była przyjemna praca (mimo pewnych stresowych momentów) k:

Pozdrawiam wszystkich, Kuba


----------



## delfin_pl

zapamietam Ciebie jako najmniej upierdliwego moderatora, naprawde szkoda,ze rezygnujesz.


----------



## behemot

Szkoda.
Dzieki za moderowanie.


----------



## oralB

Jestem zaskoczony, choć słyszałem tu i ówdzie, że już od jakiegoś czasu miałeś taki zamiar - wielka szkoda. Chcę podziękować za niedługą, lecz udaną współpracę  Mam nadzieję, że nie opuszczasz nas definitywnie. 

Mam nadzieję, że następca będzie równie dobrze sprawował swoje obowiązki. 
Chyba trzeba powoli szykować się do wyboru tego 11 w historii FPW moderatora


----------



## kędziorek

JA NA MODA!


----------



## BinioII

Dziękujemy  za moderowanie


----------



## SoboleuS

Eh, naprawdę wielka szkoda, spodziewałem się tego od pewnego czasu, ale liczyłem na to że jednak zmienisz zdanie... W każdym razie również dziękuję za bardzo miłą i owocną współpracę...


----------



## kędziorek

kotbehemot (bez urazy dla innych modow) byl wg mnie najsympatyczniejszym moderatorem... szkoda, ciekawe kto bedzie nastepny


----------



## embercadero

Bardzo duza szkoda, byłeś bardzo dobrym moderatorem. No ale jasna sprawa, twoja decyzja kiedy przestać, nam nic do tego...

Co do wyborów to wydaje mi się że ostatnie były na tyle niedawno a wynik na tyle wyrównany że modem powinien zostać Mateq, bez dodatkowego certolenia się w kolejną demokrację.


----------



## 625

dzieki za modowanie. po wyborach, w ktorych kandydowalem, blizej przyjrzalem sie pracy modow i szczerze wam wspolczuje ciezkiej pracy i wielu zlosliwosci. polecam kazdemu na tydzien sprobowac zobaczyc, ile mod musi pracowac.


----------



## AMS guy

Kot, szkoda ze rezygnujesz, ale cos mi sie zdaje, ze moderowanie, nie jest przyjemnym zajeciem. Potrafiles byc obiektywny i chociaz zwrociles mi kilka razy uwage, to nigdy nie mialem Ci tego za zle. 

Mam nadzieje, ze moimi wyskokami nie przyczynilem sie do Twojej decyzji o rezygnacji - wszak po awanturze z dragami wyznales, ze odechciewa Ci sie moderowania.


----------



## jacekq

Również dziękuję i żałuję, bo byłeś bardzo roztropny ale i stanowczy w swoim moderowaniu - no i szkoda że Wrocław traci swojego przedstawiciela


----------



## Marcin

Szkoda dla forum, ale dobrze dla kota  ... w kazdym razie dzieki za pilnowanie.

A odnosnie nowego moderatora to prosze wybierzcie go miedzy soba (wy moderatorzy) te forumowe wybory sa uciazliwe i kojarza sie za bardzo z sejmem ... eh - burdelem, przepraszam.

Pzdr.


----------



## Bodrum

Ukłon, Kocie. Dzięki wielkie.


----------



## DuraAce

Wielka szkoda, nastepcy ciezko bedzie zaskarbic sobie taka sympatie, przy jednoczsnym wykonywaniu dobrej roboty, u forumowiczow jaka Ty miales, ale nie wierze ze to niemozliwe .

(hmmm to pierwszy moderator pod ktorego rzadami bylem od poczatku do konca kadencji - jak ten czas leeeeci......)


----------



## The_Sentinel

Kocie szkoda że przestajesz modować ale jak inni mam nadzieję że nie znikniesz całkowicie z Forum. Chyba będzie brakowało twojego głosu rozsądku wśród modów. Dzięki za włożoną pracę


----------



## sonnenkind

I ja przylaczam sie do podziekowan. Wywazone i obiektywne podejsscie do spraw poruszanych na naszym forum nie jest zbyt czesta cnota. Tym bardziej szkoda. Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieje, ze rezygnujesz tylko z ciezkiej pracy, ale nie z udzialu w forum. Pozdrawiam!


----------



## Petr

Dzięki, że wytrzymałeś ten rok, bo coraz bardziej zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że to niezbyt wdzięczna funkcja. 



Masstah said:


> Co do wyborów to wydaje mi się że ostatnie były na tyle niedawno a wynik na tyle wyrównany że modem powinien zostać Mateq, bez dodatkowego certolenia się w kolejną demokrację.


Pozwolę sobie mieć w tej sprawie inne zdanie.


----------



## Raine

Też dziękuję Jakubie. Możesz spać spokojnie dobry był z Ciebie moderator


----------



## emti

Kuba, wiesz już od dawna jakie było na ten temat moje zdanie 
Przyłączam się do podziękowań. Gratuluje decyzji  

btw. po roku muszę stwierdzić, że głos oddany na Ciebie w wyborach (mimo, że nieważny dzięki PB  ) był słuszną decyzją hehe :tongue2:


----------



## Koniaczeq

odchodzi przez mikaela :]


----------



## doctor_

Spox kot dzięki.


----------



## PB

Kot jest strasznie uparty, mówiłem mu aby tego nie robił, ba nawet własne łóżko mu odstąpiłem (wycieczka), cóż postawił na swoje.
Dziękuję za współpracę.


----------



## Jakub

Fajnie modowałeś, ogólnie masz ciekawy pogląd na sporo rzeczy itd. 
Jak Ci nie jest szkoda, że odchodzisz to mi też nie jest aż tak szkoda, ale pod warunkiem, że nie znikiesz ani z forum itd, bo szkoda by było tracić taki kontakt. 

ps masz już komputer?


----------



## matej

hmm KOT byl bardzo pomocny na forum
rozwiazal kilka spraw i nieco przykrucil balowania co niekturych 
bardzo podobala mi sie jego praca
hoc krutka
pozdrawiam i trzym sie 
( a dziadek mowil wylanczaj kompa kiedy jest borza ,)


----------



## NorthPole

PB said:


> Kot jest strasznie uparty, mówiłem mu aby tego nie robił, ba nawet własne łóżko mu odstąpiłem (wycieczka), cóż postawił na swoje.
> Dziękuję za współpracę.


To wciąż nie wyjaśnia, czy było to użyczenie, czy współużytkowanie :lol:

Bez urazy, ale zawsze uważałem, że Sierściuch wprowadza do naszego Panteonu pierwiastek ludzki.

Dzięki Jakov za modowanie.


----------



## raul

Moderator powinien, tak jak i sędzia sportowy być tylko tłem dla normalnych użytkowników. Nie powinno byc o nim głośno w negatywnym tego słowa znaczeniu. 
Taki był własnie Kotbehemot dlatego wszyscy serdecznie dziękujemy mu za ten świetny rok moderowania.


----------



## billy-the-kid

MARCIN said:


> Szkoda dla forum, ale dobrze dla kota  ... w kazdym razie dzieki za pilnowanie.
> 
> A odnosnie nowego moderatora to prosze wybierzcie go miedzy soba (wy moderatorzy) te forumowe wybory sa uciazliwe i kojarza sie za bardzo z sejmem ... eh - burdelem, przepraszam.
> 
> Pzdr.


Dołączam się do podziękowań za ciężką pracę.... szkoda że forum traci tak sympatycznego i jednocześnie sprawnego moderatora. 

Popieram MARCINA, proponuje aby moderatorzy sami wybrali nowego moda, jeśli będą jednogłośni. Jeśli nie będziecie w stanie jednogłośnie wybrac to wtedy można przeprowadzic wybory, lub po prostu wybrac Mateq'a - aby zaoszczędzic nam wszystkim zamieszania z tym związanego


----------



## salutuj

Ja też dziękuję Kocie za rok moderowania i nieoceniony wkład w forum z tego tytułu


----------



## talkinghead

Szkoda Kocie. teraz to sie zacznie ... 

No coz. Umarl krol niech zyje krol.

pzdr


----------



## wisza90

nie mówcie ze umarłnic nie mówił o odchodzeniu z forum. ja też sie przyłaczam do podzikowan.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Tomaso said:


> vice versa.
> Nie będę przytaczał Twoich wypowiedzi, ale coś nazbyt często są one prowokatorskie, więc Twoja akurat opinia jest z lekka nie na miejscu...
> 
> Zresztą, to jest chore wyzywać od homofoba kogoś kto nim nie jest. Co to wogóle jest?
> Tak mnie nazwał MARCIN, który także jest niezłym lewym prowokatorem.
> Prawie wszyscy udzielający się mocno w PG są umaczani w jakieś prowokacje. Najczęściej polityczne.


Drogi Tomaso

Oceniaj mnie i moje wypowiedzi na dowolne sposoby, wedle własnej woli, gustu i uznania, tak długo jak jest to kwestia Twoich przeżyć wewnętrznych. Jednocześnie, jeśli publicznie, tu na forum coś mi zarzucasz, jeśli twierdzisz, że jakieś moje posty były 'prowokatorskie', to byłbym niezmiernie wdzięczny za przynajmniej ogólne naprowadzenie mnie na to, która to moja wypowiedź zasługuje na tak krytyczną ocenę z Twojej strony. Jeśli przyznam Ci rację, to się pokajam, jeśli nie - wzruszę ramionami i przejdę do porzadku dziennego nad tym, że ktoś na forum ocenia mnie na swój sposób. Tak czy inaczej nie zniżajmy się tu w dyskusji do ripost w stylu 'a nieprawda, bo to ty jesteś większym prowokatorem', albo co gorsza 'lewym prowokatorem', bo to jest niepoważne. Trochę rozsądku, spokoju - i zawsze konkrety.

Mi chodziło o dwie konkretne sytuacje, które nijak miały się do pierwszego posta w wątku, który dotyczył prezydenta Kaczynskiego w różowych okularach zdaje się.
Jeśli zas chodzi o mnie, to nie przypominam też sobie, bym rozpoczynał jakiekolwiek dyskusje czy tematy choćby w dalekim stopniu związane z PISem, gejami, Kaczyńskim czy homofobami. Ty zaś jesteś inteligentnym facetem, który doskonale zdaje sobie sprawę z tego, jaki skutek ma na tym forum wrzucenie zaskakujących wyników sondażu albo dyskusja nad zakresem znaczeniowym takich pojęć jak 'homofobia', 'antysemityzm', 'antypolonizm' itd. 

Ja nie ukrywam że czasem puszczają mi nerwy i że zdarza mi się coś napisać w wątkach w których pojawiają się 'zakazane' tematy. Ostatnio zdaje się zdarzyło mi się dyskutować z Tobą o pogromie w Kielcach, ale nie wspominam tej dyskusji jako nieuprzejmą czy w jakikolwiek sposób niestosowną.

Chciałbym tez zauważyć, że nie jestem tutaj orędownikiem ścisłego przestrzegania zakazu poruszania tematów 'tabu' i mam na tę sprawe własne zdanie. Tak więc to, czy moja opinia była na miejscu czy nie, pozostawmy wszystkim, którzy mają dość cierpliwości by nas tu czytać 

Fr. M


----------



## Tomaso

A ty masz w sygnaturce napisane Alleluja i od tyłu i co sobie o Tobie myśleć, Emti? 
I dziwisz się modom, że ostro działają?
Miało nie być religii, a Ty tu takie numery...
W tej sytuacji powinieneś się wcale nie odzywać.
Nikt nie jest święty, ale spójrz trochę na siebie.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## zonc

oralB jest OK  Moderator nie moze byc dobrym kumplem, cos jak nauczyciel 

Focha ma wielka trojka... mam nadzieje, ktora niedlugo wywalimy


----------



## emti

Tomaso said:


> A ty masz w sygnaturce napisane Alleluja i od tyłu i co sobie o Tobie myśleć, Emti?
> I dziwisz się modom, że ostro działają?
> Pwinieneś się wcale nie odzywać.


moja sygnatura ma sie nijak do tego wszystkiego... każdy widzi tam to co chce. kilka pustych słów, które można zinterpretować dowolnie... 
powinienem sie wcale nie odzywać? brawo. skąd ja to znam


edit. w sygnaturce mam również "architecture sucks" będąc... architektem...


----------



## broker

Modowie sa okay. Gdyby nie grupa pajacow bylby spokoj. Im bedzie przeszkadzal kazdy mod, ktory wtraci sie do ich zadym w stylu wolnej amerykanki.


----------



## zonc

schabzkoscia said:


> Po pierwsze, zrobmy to, co mowi Frater. Po drugie, nie podoba mi sie, ze mimo mojej prosby nie uzasadniles skasowania moich postow z watku o lotnisku w Toruniu. Poza tym glosowalem na Ciebie i przyznaje szczerze, ze nie przekonales mnie [edit: swoja dzialanoscia]... W PG tnij wszystko jak leci bez ogladania sie, ale niszczenie watkow zwiazanych z tematyka forum nie jest w porzadku. Ale z drugiej strony nie skonczyl Ci sie jeszcze moj kredyt zaufania, dlatego odebraniu Ci funkcji moderatora mowie NIE


Niezgadzan sie... watek o lotnisku byl tragiczny.

- Torun jest maly i poco mu lotnisko
- Bydgoszcz jest duza i tez atrakcyjna turystycznie, a i na UNESCO bedzie... tak jak Torun.
- u nas jest tylu studentow, a w Toruniu tylu...

PO CO TO BYLO???

Sam dalem ten watek do kasacji!! Jestem z tego dumny


----------



## Szycha

To może jeszcze polla zrobimy??  Daj sobie spokój, rób swoje!


----------



## oralB

emti said:


> w pewnym wątku poinformowany zostałem, że zasady zmieniają się o mniej więcej 180 stopni... moda wybierają modzi... drobnostka :sleepy:


Tak i poprzez kolesiostwo wybierzemy takiego, który będzie tak samo jak my krzywdził bogu ducha winnych forumowiczów  



Ja nadal nie widzę tej zdecydowanej większości, o której pisał Delfin, która to chce mnie odwołać - czekam cierpliwie :sleepy: Wbrew wielu opiniom - wcale nie zależy mi na "władzy". Zdecydowałem się kandydować na moderatora, gdyż to forum to kawał mojego życia, swego rodzaju pasja, ...


----------



## SoboleuS

emti said:


> w pewnym wątku poinformowany zostałem, że zasady zmieniają się o mniej więcej 180 stopni... moda wybierają modzi... drobnostka :sleepy:


PB w tej kwestii wyskoczył trochę przed szereg  ponieważ w sprawie wyboru nowego moda nic jeszcze nie zostało ustalone. Rzeczywiście wybór nowego moderatora przez pozostałych moderatorów był jedną z rozważanych opcji, ale tak jak mówiłem nie doszliśmy do zgody w tej sprawie, poza tym jak widać ta metoda nie cieszy się poparciem forumowiczów  Myślę więc że nowego moda wybierzemy w ten sam sposób co poprzednio.


----------



## marpa

Łukasz, poparłem Ciebie i popieram, jednakże wszelki przesadyzm jest niezdrowy.
Ufam Tobie, że wiesz co robisz i dlatego nie odwołuj się z funkcji!


----------



## oralB

Szycha said:


> To może jeszcze polla zrobimy??  Daj sobie spokój, rób swoje!


Nie Mój Drogi - to nie ja domagałem się tej debaty. 

Swoje robię codziennie podczas kilkugodzinnej wędrówki po naszym forum


----------



## emti

SoboleuS said:


> PB w tej kwestii wyskoczył trochę przed szereg  ponieważ w sprawie wyboru nowego moda nic jeszcze nie zostało ustalone.


dziękuję. nie mam więcej pytań :sleepy:


----------



## raul

Zonc idź się przejdź na świerze powietrze. To Ci pomoze.


----------



## oralB

marpa said:


> Ufam Tobie, że wiesz co robisz i dlatego nie odwołuj się z funkcji!


Spokojnie - nie mógłbym tego zrobić tak pozostałym moderatorom (a jest ich obecnie dwóch), jak i FPW, które obecnie potrzebuje stałej kontroli. Poza tym krytyka mnie wzmacnia i im jest jej więcej, bym bardziej zależy mi, aby pozostać "u władzy" (jak to pięknie się niektórym wydaje) i robić swoje.


----------



## michal_w

Ja jestem za Twoim odwolaniem, poniewaz nie robisz tego com obiecywales kandydujac na to stanowisko. Teraz bedzie ku temu dobra okazja, wybor nowego moda. Mozna by zrobic tak, ze bedziemy glosowac na trzy osoby, w gronie ktorych bedziesz Ty. Jezeli przejdziesz to OK, jezeli nie to trudno.


----------



## Tomaso

Mogłeś to napisać krócej, a nie owijać w bawełnę...


----------



## marpa

*@ oralB*

Znaczy się, rozumiemy się bez słów  
Przydałaby się też funkcja admina dla jednego z polskich moderatorów


----------



## oralB

michal_w said:


> Ja jestem za Twoim odwolaniem, poniewaz nie robisz tego com obiecywales kandydujac na to stanowisko. Teraz bedzie ku temu dobra okazja, wybor nowego moda. Mozna by zrobic tak, ze bedziemy glosowac na trzy osoby, w gronie ktorych bedziesz Ty. Jezeli przejdziesz to OK, jezeli nie to trudno.


Proszę o konkrety - co takiego obiecywałem co nie realizuję? Rzucanie pustych haseł do mnie nie przemawia :sleepy:


----------



## marpa

michal_w said:


> Ja jestem za Twoim odwolaniem, poniewaz nie robisz tego com obiecywales kandydujac na to stanowisko. Teraz bedzie ku temu dobra okazja, wybor nowego moda. Mozna by zrobic tak, ze bedziemy glosowac na trzy osoby, w gronie ktorych bedziesz Ty. Jezeli przejdziesz to OK, jezeli nie to trudno.


^^ Cóż za cudaczna fantastyka ^^


----------



## Tomaso

emti said:


> moja sygnatura ma sie nijak do tego wszystkiego... każdy widzi tam to co chce. kilka pustych słów, które można zinterpretować dowolnie...
> powinienem sie wcale nie odzywać? brawo. skąd ja to znam
> 
> 
> edit. w sygnaturce mam również "architecture sucks" będąc... architektem...


Wiem, ale prowokuje. 
Jesli obraża Cię moja sygnaturka, napisz, a zmienię.

Chodzi o to, że jeśli chce się o cos walczyć, to samemu trzeba być czystym. 
Wybacz, ale słowa "Alleluja i od tyłu" na pewno nie sa na miejscu.


----------



## Dziki REX

Przerabiałem już takie fochy na innych forach dwa razy stoją raz po stronie buntowników a raz po stronie "prawa" hehe, ale jedno wiem napewno. Niektórzy nawet nie zdają sobie sprawy jak własnymi fochami potrafią popsuć nerwy moderaotorm. Znam ten bul oral, ale się nie poddawaj. Z moderatorami tak już jest, żeciągle się ich oskarża o tao albo o tamto. Nie pamiętam ale chyba nie głoswałem na ciebie jednak to jak wykonaujesz swoją misję całkowicie mnie do ciebie przekonało. Nie ma co pekać. Milczącej wiekszości której nie obchodzą tematy w tym dziale zależy na sprawnym funkcjonowaniu tego forum gdyż dostarcza im sporo przyjemności a ty wraz z resztą wesołej kompani wodzów jesteś gwarantem ładu bo taka jest przecież prawda. Wydaje mi sie, że masz murowane popracie ludu jeśli byś chciał to sprawdzić wygrywasz w cuglach.


----------



## michal_w

oralB said:


> Proszę o konkrety - co takiego obiecywałem co nie realizuję? Rzucanie pustych haseł do mnie nie przemawia :sleepy:


Szkoda, ze juz nie pamietasz co obiecywales, nie najlepiej to o Tobie swiadczy, ale przypomne Ci:

Mial byc taryfikator kar - nie ma
Mialo nie byc zamykania watkow z definicji, a jedynie przygladanie sie i w miare potrzeby reagowanie, nie zamykaniem, a prostowaniem do pionu forumowiczow lamiacych zasady. - nie ma
Mial byc napisany jasny regulamin - nie ma

Jest za to mod, ktory zamyka profilaktycznie watki na zasadzie - cos zlego moze sie zdazyc.

Dziekuje.


----------



## emti

Tomaso said:


> Wiem, ale prowokuje.
> Jesli obraża Cię moja sygnaturka, napisz, a zmienię.
> 
> Chodzi o to, że jeśli chce się o cos walczyć, to samemu trzeba być czystym.
> Wybacz, ale słowa "Alleluja i od tyłu" na pewno nie sa na miejscu.


aha czyli mam nie zmieniac zasad gry w trakcie jej trwania? bo o tym był mój rzeczony post ;] no to muszę napisać, że nie zmieniam 

nie ustosunkowałeś się ostatecznie do mojej sygnaturki...


----------



## mateq

Ratujcie mnie, to wszystko staje się już tak żałosne, że nie wiem czy może być gorzej. 

Jakieś pseudo morale, dziwne tłumaczenia, cackanie. 

*Oralu B bardzo mnie zmartwiłeś tym wątkiem.* Trochę więcej wiary w siebie, mniej przejmowania się tym wszystkim.

Forum to nie pełnia życia, tutaj realna krzywda się nikomu nie dzieje. 

Jeśli moderatorzy nadal będą się tak cackać, to ja przyszłości temu forum nie wróżę. Kiedyś już zadałem to pytanie: Czy kto kolwiek z Was udziela się na innych forach?? Nawet mniej specjalistycznych? Ja sam aktywnie działam na minimum trzech, czterech, a zalogowany jestem pewnie na dziesięciu. Sam przez pewien czas byłem moderatorem jednego z nich. I wiecie co?? Tam nie ma dyskusji!! Za takie wątki w jakich dzisiaj rozmawiamy, każdy wypowiadający się dostałby bana. Wielokrotnie próba każdej polemiki z modem kończy się banem. I co?? I jest porządek.

Dam konkretny przykład. Największe forum w polskim necie, czyli insomnia. Wywodzi się ona z SFD i może dlatego rządzona jest silną ręką  Tam jest rozdawany ban, za banem. Tam nie ma cackania. Ktoś pyskuje, spamuje, troluje, prowokuje, pisze nie na temat, czy przeklina od razu ma bana. Pomimo wielu wątków o dupie maryni, pomimo oddzielnej sekcji o polityce panuje tam względny porządek. 

Pod tym względem FPW to dla niektórych naprawdę sielanka...


Sprawa kolejnych wyborów moda. Wybaczcie, ale ja w przeciągu miesiąca w kolejnej kampanii nie wystartuję na pewno. To już się staje gorzej niż nudne. Nie jesteście modowie tak silni, żeby sami zdecydować??


----------



## 625

chlopaki - jest lato, idzcie na wodke i poderwac jakies laski, to wam dobrze zrobi!!


----------



## Tomaso

michal_w said:


> Szkoda, ze juz nie pamietasz co obiecywales, nie najlepiej to o Tobie swiadczy, ale przypomne Ci:
> 
> Mial byc taryfikator kar - nie ma
> Mialo nie byc zamykania watkow z definicji, a jedynie przygladanie sie i w miare potrzeby reagowanie, nie zamykaniem, a prostowaniem do pionu forumowiczow lamiacych zasady. - nie ma
> Mial byc napisany jasny regulamin - nie ma
> 
> Jest za to mod, ktory zamyka profilaktycznie watki na zasadzie - cos zlego moze sie zdazyc.
> 
> Dziekuje.


Michał, a przypomnij sobie lepiej swoje numery, miałeś mieć przecież 3 dni briga i wywinąłeś się, a teraz jeszcze pyszczysz!


----------



## oralB

michal_w said:


> Szkoda, ze juz nie pamietasz co obiecywales, nie najlepiej to o Tobie swiadczy, ale przypomne Ci:
> 
> Mial byc taryfikator kar - nie ma


Mówisz o tym? 

"Rozdział X. Kary

Art.X [Katalog] Karami na FPW są:
1)ostrzeżenie
2)dwutygodniowy brig
3)miesięczy brig
4)ban

Art.X+1 [Ostrzeżenie] § 1. Ostrzeżenie ma na celu zwrócenie uwagi użytkownikowi FPW, który dopuścił się złamania zasad zawartych w tym regulaminie.
§ 2.. Moderator, obok ostrzeżenia, może nałożyć na forumowicza zakaz wypowiadania się w wątku, w którym dopuścił się on złamania regulaminu, pod groźbą wniesienia wniosku o nałożenie kary dwutygodniowego briga.
§ 3. Ostrzeżenie za każdym razem musi być zakomunikowane w Księdze brigów i banów oraz bezpośrednio na PM danego forumowicza.

Art.X+2 [Dwutygodniowy brig] § 1. Dwutygodniowy brig nakładany jest na forumowicza, który dostał wcześniej ostrzeżenie i nadal dopuszcza się łamania regulaminu. 
§ 2. Dwutygodniowego briga może dostać osoba, która wcześniej nie dostała ostrzeżenia, lecz dopuściła się poważnego naruszenia regulaminu zasługującego na surowszą karę.
§ 3. Za każdym razem musi zostać złożony wniosek wraz z uzasadnieniem w Księdze brigów i banów oraz forumowicz musi zostać poinformowany o złożeniu takiego wniosku na PM. 
§ 4. Wniosek, by wszedł w życie, musi zostać zatwierdzony bezwzględną większością głosów moderatorów, czyli 50% + 1. 

Art.X+3 [Miesięczny brig] § 1. Miesięczny brig nakładany jest na forumowicza, który został już ukarany dwutygodniowym brigiem i nadal dopuszcza się łamania regulaminu.
§ 2. Za każdym razem musi zostać złożony wniosek wraz z uzasadnieniem w Księdze brigów i banów oraz forumowicz musi zostać poinformowany o złożeniu takiego wniosku na PM.
§ 3. Wniosek, by wszedł w życie, musi zostać zatwierdzony bezwzględną większością głosów moderatorów, czyli 50% + 1.

Art.X+4 [Ban] § 1. Ban nakładany jest na forumowicza, który został już ukarany miesięcznym brigiem i nadal dopuszcza się łamania regulaminu.
§ 2. Ban nakładany jest na forumowicza, który wcześniej został już ukarany banem i zarejestrował się ponownie – w takim przypadku nie ma wymogu składania wniosku i głosowania moderatorów.
§ 3. Za każdym razem, oprócz przypadku opisanego w § 2., musi zostać złożony wniosek wraz z uzasadnieniem w Księdze brigów i banów oraz forumowicz musi zostać poinformowany o złożeniu takiego wniosku na PM.
§ 4. Wniosek, by wszedł w życie, musi zostać zatwierdzony bezwzględną większością głosów moderatorów, czyli 50% + 1.

Art.X+5 [Ostateczność] § 1. Decyzje podjęte przez moderatorów są ostateczne i nie można się od nich odwołać.
§ 2. Wszelkie zapytania i wnioski w danej sprawie powinny być składane w Księdze brigów i banów przed wydaniem decyzji, przy czym moderatorzy nie są nimi związani."

Wybacz, ale nie mam tyle czasu, by w takim czasie stworzyć cały regulamin, a bez niego taryfikator kar jest bezużyteczny.





michal_w said:


> Mialo nie byc zamykania watkow z definicji, a jedynie przygladanie sie i w miare potrzeby reagowanie, nie zamykaniem, a prostowaniem do pionu forumowiczow lamiacych zasady. - nie ma
> Mial byc napisany jasny regulamin - nie ma
> 
> Jest za to mod, ktory zamyka profilaktycznie watki na zasadzie - cos zlego moze sie zdazyc.
> 
> Dziekuje.


Zapewne chodzi Ci m.in. o ostatni wątek o Kaczyńskim. Otóż napisałem, że jeśli ktoś chce się ponabijać ze zdjęć naszego prezydenta, to niech je zapostuje w wątku "czas na śmiech" i nie tworzy niepotrzebnie nowych topiców. Wątek został zamknięty z powodu dyskusji o homofobii oraz sklejaniu tam sądaży politycznych itp. 
Czyż nie tak było?


----------



## mateq

625 said:


> chlopaki - jest lato, idzcie na wodke i poderwac jakies laski, to wam dobrze zrobi!!


^^ chętnie bym sobie poszedł przynajmniej z jednym z nich  a tak to mu tu tyłeczek zawracają 

Konkretny zarzut do modów to ja mam jeden. Mianowicie nie potrafią wywalczyć usunięcia dawnych wieści z budowy!! Admin pewnie już zapomniał, proszę o nieustanne dopominanie się tego. W przypadku, kiedy to nie znikni, powiedzmy do końca tygodnia, będę domagał się impeachment'u wszystkich modów, gdyż stwierdzę, że wszyscy są niekompetentni


----------



## PB

SoboleuS said:


> PB w tej kwestii wyskoczył trochę przed szereg  ponieważ w sprawie wyboru nowego moda nic jeszcze nie zostało ustalone. Rzeczywiście wybór nowego moderatora przez pozostałych moderatorów był jedną z rozważanych opcji, ale tak jak mówiłem nie doszliśmy do zgody w tej sprawie, poza tym jak widać ta metoda nie cieszy się poparciem forumowiczów  Myślę więc że nowego moda wybierzemy w ten sam sposób co poprzednio.


Pomysł zaproponował odchodzący mod czyli kotbehemot proponując na swoje stanowisko XXX, ja optuję za takim samym rozwiązaniem, tyle, że każdy z nas zaproponuje swojego kandydata i dokonamy wyboru. OralB również zaakceptował ten pomysł i z tego co pamiętam również to uczyniełeś.
Zatem jak dla mnie wybory będą takie jak kiedyś, czyli wśród moderatorów.


----------



## embercadero

Tomaso said:


> Miałem się nie odzywać, ale muszę.
> 
> *To po zakończeniu tej sprawy ustalono na FPW twarde stosowanie zasady 3xnie - dla polityki, religi, seksualności.*Bardzo sobie wziąłem do serca to, że mogłem wrócić i przestałem angażowac się w dyskusje na te tematy.


...powiedział ten który nie ma dnia by nie założył jakiegoś wątku z podtekstami politycznymi.


----------



## PB

michal_w said:


> Ja jestem za Twoim odwolaniem, poniewaz nie robisz tego com obiecywales kandydujac na to stanowisko. Teraz bedzie ku temu dobra okazja, wybor nowego moda. Mozna by zrobic tak, ze bedziemy glosowac na trzy osoby, w gronie ktorych bedziesz Ty. Jezeli przejdziesz to OK, jezeli nie to trudno.


skargi do admina, boisz się napisać? a może argumentów brak?


----------



## raul

PB said:


> Pomysł zaproponował odchodzący mod czyli kotbehemot proponując na swoje stanowisko XXX, ja optuję za takim samym rozwiązaniem, tyle, że każdy z nas zaproponuje swojego kandydata i dokonamy wyboru. OralB również zaakceptował ten pomysł i z tego co pamiętam również to uczyniełeś.
> Zatem jak dla mnie wybory będą takie jak kiedyś, czyli wśród moderatorów.


dla mnie to kolesiostwo, ale moje zdanie się i tak nie liczy wiec nie bede sie tu skarżył


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

oralB said:


> Poza tym krytyka mnie wzmacnia i im jest jej więcej, bym bardziej zależy mi, aby pozostać "u władzy" (jak to pięknie się niektórym wydaje) i robić swoje.


Ważne jest tylko, żeby ta krytyka Cię wzmacniała w taki sposób, że dzięki niej lepiej rozumiesz swoje niedociągnięcia i chcesz je poprawiać, a nie na zasadzie mechanizmu oblężonej twierdzy, czyli 'im więcej ludzi protestuje, tym bardziej jestem pewny, że to ja mam racje'.

Fr. M


----------



## michal_w

oralB said:


> Mówisz o tym?
> 
> "Rozdział X. Kary


W ktorym miejscu na forum jest umiesczony ten regulamin, bo jakos nie natrafilem na niego.


oralB said:


> Wybacz, ale nie mam tyle czasu, by w takim czasie stworzyć cały regulamin, a bez niego taryfikator kar jest bezużyteczny.


No wiesz dobrych kilka tygodni jestes juz modem, oprocz Ciebie sa jeszcze 3 inne osoby, wydaje mi sie ze jakbyscie chciali to napisalibyscie cos sensownego przez ten czas. Ale OKdajmy na to, ze nie miales czasu sesja i te sprawy.




oralB said:


> Zapewne chodzi Ci m.in. o ostatni wątek o Kaczyńskim. Otóż napisałem, że jeśli ktoś chce się ponabijać ze zdjęć naszego prezydenta, to niech je zapostuje w wątku "czas na śmiech" i nie tworzy niepotrzebnie nowych topiców. Wątek został zamknięty z powodu dyskusji o homofobii oraz sklejaniu tam sądaży politycznych itp.
> Czyż nie tak było?


Nie chodzi mi o zaden konkretny watek, a ten o ktorym piszesz nawet nie odwiedzilem. Chodzi mi o zuplenie cos innego, a mianowicie o to, ze podczas kampanii wyborczej zaproponowalem, aby nie bylo prewencyjnego zamykania watkow w ktorych moze sie cos dziac, tylko, zeby modowie przygladali sie takim watkom i w razie pogarszania sie w nich atmosfery reagowali karami dla zadymiarzy, a nie zamykali watek, de facto krzac w ten sposob osoby, ktore tak naprawde nic zlego nie zrobily. Opowiedziales sie wtedy przychylnie za tym pomyslem i miedzy innymi dlatego na Ciebie zaglosowalem.


----------



## michal_w

PB said:


> skargi do admina, boisz się napisać? a może argumentów brak?


Przeciez napisalem argumenty w pozniejszym poscie. A w pierwszym nie podalem ich z premedytacja, bo chcialem sprawdzic czy Oral pamieta jeszcze co obiecywal.


----------



## DuraAce

W wyborach zaden z kandydatow z drugiej tury mnie nie przekonywal - nie glosowalem. Teraz juz wiem ze moglem zagłosować na Orala, moze nie zawsze mi sie podoba to co robisz, ale jesli dla ciebie to cokolwiek znaczy - wiedz ze oceniam cie pozytywnie i masz moje poparcie. Szkoda tej calej afery, szkoda nerwow wielu ludzi, szkoda Delfina, dlaczego dostal bana skoro inni dostaja dowolna ilosc razy dowolnie dlugie brige?


----------



## Tomaso

Masstah said:


> ...powiedział ten który nie ma dnia by nie założył jakiegoś wątku z podtekstami politycznymi.


Powiedział ten, który nie może żyć bez politycznych komentarzy...


----------



## oralB

michal_w said:


> Nie chodzi mi o zaden konkretny watek, a ten o ktorym piszesz nawet nie odwiedzilem. Chodzi mi o zuplenie cos innego, a mianowicie o to, ze podczas kampanii wyborczej zaproponowalem, aby nie bylo prewencyjnego zamykania watkow w ktorych moze sie cos dziac, tylko, zeby modowie przygladali sie takim watkom i w razie pogarszania sie w nich atmosfery reagowali karami dla zadymiarzy, a nie zamykali watek, de facto krzac w ten sposob osoby, ktore tak naprawde nic zlego nie zrobily. Opowiedziales sie wtedy przychylnie za tym pomyslem i miedzy innymi dlatego na Ciebie zaglosowalem.


I tak było - dajmy np. wątek o sexy teledyskach. Od początku nie podobał mnie sie ten pomysł, ale stwierdziłem, że w końcu to Po Godzinach i luz blus ma być. Przeglądam prewencyjnie linki tam zamieszczane i nagle kilkanaście postów zawierających teledyski, gdzie m.in. koleś robi minetę lasce itp. Ja zachowałem się ok - to niektórzy forumowicze kolejny raz nadwyrężyli zaufania :sleepy:


----------



## PB

Leshchoo said:


> W wyborach zaden z kandydatow z drugiej tury mnie nie przekonywal - nie glosowalem. Teraz juz wiem ze moglem zagłosować na Orala, moze nie zawsze mi sie podoba to co robisz, ale jesli dla ciebie to cokolwiek znaczy - wiedz ze oceniam cie pozytywnie i masz moje poparcie. Szkoda tej calej afery, szkoda nerwow wielu ludzi, szkoda Delfina, dlaczego dostal bana skoro inni dostaja dowolna ilosc razy dowolnie dlugie brige?


delfin miał wcześniej 2 brigi i jednego bana


----------



## rafael

Dziki REX said:


> Przerabiałem już takie fochy na innych forach dwa razy stoją raz po stronie buntowników a raz po stronie "prawa" hehe, ale jedno wiem napewno. Niektórzy nawet nie zdają sobie sprawy jak własnymi fochami potrafią popsuć nerwy moderaotorm. Znam ten bul oral, ale się nie poddawaj. Z moderatorami tak już jest, żeciągle się ich oskarża o tao albo o tamto. Nie pamiętam ale chyba nie głoswałem na ciebie jednak to jak wykonaujesz swoją misję całkowicie mnie do ciebie przekonało. Nie ma co pekać. Milczącej wiekszości której nie obchodzą tematy w tym dziale zależy na sprawnym funkcjonowaniu tego forum gdyż dostarcza im sporo przyjemności a ty wraz z resztą wesołej kompani wodzów jesteś gwarantem ładu bo taka jest przecież prawda. Wydaje mi sie, że masz murowane popracie ludu jeśli byś chciał to sprawdzić wygrywasz w cuglach.


Och, wchodzisz bez wazeliny! 

A oprócz tego jako patryjota wielki, czemu tak kaleczysz ojczysty język?


----------



## Tomaso

O to chodzi Oral, o to chodzi!


----------



## rcube

Tomaso said:


> Powiedział ten, który nie może żyć bez politycznych komentarzy...


Powiedzial ten od ktorego wszystko sie zaczelo 






PS.
Zonc zawsze "przegrywal" i "przegrywa" ankiety


----------



## mateq

Nie zamykamy, ale rozdzielamy i zmieniamy przeznaczenie 

Ale o tym jutro


----------



## Tomaso

rcube said:


> Powiedzial ten od ktorego wszystko sie zaczelo
> 
> PS.
> Zonc zawsze "przegrywal" i "przegrywa" ankiety


Nieprawda, na poczatku był chaos albo Chuck Norris, a nie ja!


----------



## schabzkoscia

mateq said:


> Ratujcie mnie, to wszystko staje się już tak żałosne, że nie wiem czy może być gorzej.
> 
> Jakieś pseudo morale, dziwne tłumaczenia, cackanie.
> 
> *Oralu B bardzo mnie zmartwiłeś tym wątkiem.* Trochę więcej wiary w siebie, mniej przejmowania się tym wszystkim.
> 
> Forum to nie pełnia życia, tutaj realna krzywda się nikomu nie dzieje.
> 
> Jeśli moderatorzy nadal będą się tak cackać, to ja przyszłości temu forum nie wróżę. Kiedyś już zadałem to pytanie: Czy kto kolwiek z Was udziela się na innych forach?? Nawet mniej specjalistycznych? Ja sam aktywnie działam na minimum trzech, czterech, a zalogowany jestem pewnie na dziesięciu. Sam przez pewien czas byłem moderatorem jednego z nich. I wiecie co?? Tam nie ma dyskusji!! Za takie wątki w jakich dzisiaj rozmawiamy, każdy wypowiadający się dostałby bana. Wielokrotnie próba każdej polemiki z modem kończy się banem. I co?? I jest porządek.
> 
> Dam konkretny przykład. Największe forum w polskim necie, czyli insomnia. Wywodzi się ona z SFD i może dlatego rządzona jest silną ręką  Tam jest rozdawany ban, za banem. Tam nie ma cackania. Ktoś pyskuje, spamuje, troluje, prowokuje, pisze nie na temat, czy przeklina od razu ma bana. Pomimo wielu wątków o dupie maryni, pomimo oddzielnej sekcji o polityce panuje tam względny porządek.
> 
> Pod tym względem FPW to dla niektórych naprawdę sielanka...
> 
> 
> Sprawa kolejnych wyborów moda. Wybaczcie, ale ja w przeciągu miesiąca w kolejnej kampanii nie wystartuję na pewno. To już się staje gorzej niż nudne. Nie jesteście modowie tak silni, żeby sami zdecydować??


Daje to jeszcze raz, bo moze ktos nie przeczytal, a sama prawda


----------



## schabzkoscia

rcube said:


> PS.
> Zonc zawsze "przegrywal" i "przegrywa" ankiety


To jesli ktos wpadnie na pomysl zakladania watku z pollem "odbanujmy Delfina" to prosze powierzyc to wlasnie zoncowi :tongue2:


----------



## behemot

PB said:


> delfin miał wcześniej 2 brigi i jednego bana


a konkretnie za co dostal bana?


----------



## rcube

Swoja droga to ja zadnej jeszcze ankiety na FPW nie przegralem lacznie z konkursami foto


----------



## PB

dostał na Euroscrapers, nie pamiętam dokładnie za co, bodajze za kłótnie z obcokrajowcami


----------



## mateq

albo nic


----------



## embercadero

Tomaso said:


> Powiedział ten, który nie może żyć bez politycznych komentarzy...


Ale przynajmniej nie twierdzę że ich nie wygłaszam


----------



## behemot

mateq said:


> albo nic


Szybkie Edytowanie postow mateq??
Brak odwagi?
Konkretnie nie wiem kolego, gdzie splodzili, a ty pytales rodzicow?

Pytam, bo w ksiedze banow nie ma uzasadnienia.
Pytam bo watki za ktore mial wyleciec wyparowaly.
I nie o poprzedniego bana, tylko o tego


----------



## mateq

Nie ma sensu Behemot, nie ma sensu... 

Zrozumiałem, że chcesz wyciągnąć poprzedniego bana Delfina.


----------



## behemot

mateq said:


> Nie ma sensu Behemot, nie ma sensu...
> 
> Zrozumiałem, że chcesz wyciągnąć poprzedniego bana Delfina.


Owszem MA sens. Jezeli jest ban powinno byc uzasadnienie?Podstawowa zasada, prawda?Czy tez forum stalo sie prywatnym przedsiewzieciem moderatorow?


----------



## AMS guy

behemot said:


> Prowokacji w druga strone jest mnostwo. Mniej lub bardziej wprost...niektorym sie wszystko kojarzy z zoo lub martwa materia organiczna, innym z osobami ponizej lat 18 (*ale mundurki w krateczki na panienkach z gimnazjum sa cacy...*) inni sa bardziej 'delikatni' i tylko cos napomykaja o normalnosci, politycznej nie-poprawnosci i wlasnym zdaniu....


Behemot :applause:


*Mam nastepujaca uwage. Oral (i PB), nie wszystko, co wam sie skojarzy z ****, musi byc zaraz dyskusja o seksualnosci - vide chociazby watek Gay Army. To dziala w obie strony. Panienki w bikini, to tez seksualnosc - i to seksualnosc jak na patelni. Jesli seksualnosc jest na forum zakazana, to prosze byc konsekwentnym - watek o dziewczynach, czy facetach natychmiast do kasacji.*

Poza tym wciaz nie pojmuje zasad panujacych na FPW oraz skybarach zagranicznych - po prostu nie pojmuje. Tam wolno, tu nie.
Zacytowalem Behemota, bo napisal bardzo dobry post, traktujacy o podwojnej moralnosci na tym forum.

Zbanowanie Delfina (to juz do PB), nawet jesli na jego zyczenie, wywoluje u mnie mieszane uczucia. Emocje po obu stronach wziely gore. Moze trzeba mu bylo raczej dac briga na trzy tygodnie. Za ten czas wszystkim by przeszlo.


Nie jestem za odwolaniem Orala z funkcji moda, nie mam wiekszych zastrzezen do PB. Dzialajcie mniej impulsywnie, a bedzie dobrze.


PS Pomysl z odrebnym modem do dzialu po Godzinach uwazam za dobry.


----------



## talkinghead

ale sie robi kiepsko. pb odbiera mi chec 

Z Oralem sie tylko nie zgadzam. Ale nie zachowuje sie jak maturzysta.

pzdr


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

behemot said:


> Owszem MA sens. Jezeli jest ban powinno byc uzasadnienie?Podstawowa zasada, prawda?Czy tez forum stalo sie prywatnym przedsiewzieciem moderatorow?


Problemem jest to, żeby nie pojawiło się uzasadnienie w stylu 'a bo tak, a jak się komuś nie podoba to niech (się pospiesznie oddali), albo dołączy do zbanowanego'.

Fr. M


----------



## PB

@talkinghead

i dobrze, im mniej wątków w PG tym lepiej


----------



## rcube

^^ zona juz spi ?


----------



## DuraAce

PB said:


> delfin miał wcześniej 2 brigi i jednego bana


Tak tylko on mial tyle kar. Nie chcialbym rzucac ksywami ale nawet w tym watku juz widze 3 takich "aparatów". Trzeba nie było tworzyc precedensow np wstawiajac sie u Jana za pewnymi ludzmi, teraz to wyglada na niesprawiedliwe traktowanie.


----------



## talkinghead

PB said:


> @talkinghead
> 
> i dobrze, im mniej wątków w PG tym lepiej


zamknij jadaczke ze zacytuje zlotoustego.

nie zakladam watkow w pg


----------



## PB

@Leshchoo 

kto taki?


----------



## embercadero

^^ no pewnie, dawno.


----------



## PB

talkinghead said:


> zamknij jadaczke ze zacytuje zlotoustego.
> 
> nie zakladam watkow w pg


żadnego dźwięku z siebie nie wydałem


----------



## rcube

lezysz obok niej ? :hug: Czy przy biurku jestes ?


----------



## embercadero

Na leżaczku na tarasie ;-)))


----------



## behemot

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Problemem jest to, żeby nie pojawiło się uzasadnienie w stylu 'a bo tak, a jak się komuś nie podoba to niech (się pospiesznie oddali), albo dołączy do zbanowanego'.
> 
> Fr. M


alez sie pojawilo....


----------



## rcube

Ja mam okno otwarte ale to nie to samo


----------



## oralB

Pytam grzecznie - czy ktoś jeszcze ma do mnie jakieś sprawy, pretensje, pytania itp.?


----------



## DuraAce

PB said:


> @Leshchoo
> 
> kto taki?


Nie udawaj, przeanalizuj co głośniejsze sprawy z zeszlego roku, sam wybroniles kogos, wiecej w tym watku sie nie udzielam, odchodze z niesmakiem, jak za kazdym razem gdy spada czyjas glowa.


----------



## raul

ja mam pytanie Oral, które zadałem zaraz na początku tego tematu, ale nikt mi nie raczył odpisac.
Czemu delfin dostał bana?? Tylko prosze o konkrety , a nie odpowiedź typu : "bo złamał regulamin"
I drugie pytanie:
Po co ta cała kłótnia?? Czy naprawde był powód do takiej afery?? Któś komuś ojca zabił czy co??
aa i i jak chcesz to mozesz mi na priv odpowiedzieć. bedzie milej i przyjemniej


----------



## PB

@Leshchoo

fakt, wiem już o kogo chodzi, 
więcej takich przypadków tutaj nie będzie


----------



## embercadero

W środku sie nie da wytrzymać, że o spaniu nie wspomnę. Chyba tu dziś zostaje do rana...


----------



## DuraAce

rcube said:


> Ja mam okno otwarte ale to nie to samo


 Ja tyż i jest fajnie , ale ja na mroźnej północy mieszkam .


----------



## AMS guy

U mnie w sypialni jest teraz 30 stopni. Hiszpanskie lato! Super.
Ale robimy spam


----------



## rcube

@Masstah: Mieszkasz na poddaszu ? Od ktorej strony masz okna ?


----------



## behemot

A tu jest 15...i ciagle jasno :d


----------



## embercadero

rcube said:


> Mieszkasz na poddaszu ? Od ktorej strony masz okna ?


Poddaszem tego nazwać nie można, ostatnie piętro po prostu. Okna na wschód i południe, taras na południe więc w ciągu dnia można na nim smażyć placki  Ale teraz jest bardzo miło.

Spam robimy niemiłosierny, to fakt. Rozwalamy zoncowi cały wątek :hahaha:


----------



## rcube

U mnie teraz jest w pokoju 32 stopnie


----------



## fgdf

Mam pomysł możę przestaniemy sie na siebie obrażać i obwiniać a stworzymy 

*eksterytorialne forum pogodzinach*

- Ci sami ludzie z SSC jakis bezposredni link Sticky na stronie SSC tam bedzie sie mozna wyżywać do woli. Żadnych niedobrych adminow i niewypazonych userow i niewygodnych tematow a SSC pozostanie w zgodzie ze swoją natura . (Byloby to forum tylko dla osob z SSC naturalnie)


----------



## embercadero

... a na zewnątrz 24. W sam raz


----------



## rcube

No kurde to jest urok wielkiej plyty  Mam nagrzany pokoj (sypialnie).... komp tez ledwo zipie. Pierwszy raz widzialem 65 stopni na procu :O (idle) o stresie juz nie chce myslec


----------



## behemot

rcube said:


> U mnie teraz jest w pokoju 32 stopnie


I wy mozecie zyc w tym upale?? Dla mnie po 7 miesiacach w Reykjaviku 30 st. to abstrakcja taka sama jak 60 czy 70. 12 to norma, przy 15 robi sie za goraco...
Gdybym wrocil teraz do Polski chyba spalbym w zamrazarce...


----------



## wojo_2000

oralB said:


> Pytam grzecznie - czy ktoś jeszcze ma do mnie jakieś sprawy, pretensje, pytania itp.?


Dlaczego skasowales mojego posta?


----------



## MAR_tm

niech zostanie kultura, jakieś imprezy z miast

cały inny syf z onetu i innych badziewi wywalić (zabronić)
zrobić duży wątek polityczny (do rzucania mięsem) i duży wątek społeczno-gejowsko-religijny) :rofl:


----------



## kędziorek

obosh. mam lepszy pomysl - wywalic cala netykiete, a moderatorom dac tylko prawo przenoszenia/zamykania niepotrzebnych watkow (nieaktualnych), i banowania userow ktorzy NAPRAWDE przeszkadzają innym foumowiczom.

tu jest straszny brak swobody, ludzie to jest TYLKO forum internetowe, jesli ktos napisze "religia" albo "gej" to Polska na prawde nie zginie.


----------



## rafael

Jak to już ktoś napisał, zróbmy sobie inne forum, do którego z ssc będzie tylko linkowanie. Zero regół, zasad, moralności etc., pełna swoboda i możliwość głoszenia wszelkich treści. Jeżeli nie chce ktoś tam wchodzić z ssc to niech nie wchodzi.

Jeden warunek to taki, aby forum miało bardzo egzotyczną końcówkę, żadnych ".pl". Wtedy będzie można sobie jechać na wszystko i wszystkich, a fajnie by to robić w tutejszym składzie. Uniknie są banowania na ssc, gdzie toczyć będą się jedynie prawe i poprawne dyskusje.


----------



## DuraAce

Sadzisz ze cenzura polityczna (rzadowa) wkroczyła juz na fora internetowe? :|


----------



## kędziorek

mozna zalozyc takie forum na jakims free ameykanskim serwerku forumowym (takie ze wystarczy wypelnic i masz forum) bez zbednychc ceregieli


----------



## The_Sentinel

^^Też o tym myślałem i powiem że jest to good idea.
Po pierwsze likwiduje kwestię spamu bo spamowany jest inny serwer 
Po drugie likwiduje to jurysdykcję modów nad *Po Godzinach* co chyba wszyscy przyjmą z ulgą (również oni sami).
Więc pozostałoby się dogadać czy jakieś wątki pozascrayperowe zostawiamy w Po Godzinach czy wszystko przeżucamy do spamerni a na Forum zostaje _Po godzinach_link_ do odpowiedniego miejsca.
*Mar_tm* twój komentarz nt. wątku społeczno-gejowsko-religijnego jest w zaistaniałej sytuacji wyjątkowo nie na miejscu nawet jeśli miał to być żart.


----------



## zonc

fgdf said:


> Mam pomysł możę przestaniemy sie na siebie obrażać i obwiniać a stworzymy
> 
> *eksterytorialne forum pogodzinach*
> 
> - Ci sami ludzie z SSC jakis bezposredni link Sticky na stronie SSC tam bedzie sie mozna wyżywać do woli. Żadnych niedobrych adminow i niewypazonych userow i niewygodnych tematow a SSC pozostanie w zgodzie ze swoją natura . (Byloby to forum tylko dla osob z SSC naturalnie)


Jak eksterytorialne to mozemy je na mazurach umiescic razem z baza USA.


----------



## PB

OralB zostaje


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

rafael said:


> Jak to już ktoś napisał, zróbmy sobie inne forum, do którego z ssc będzie tylko linkowanie. Zero regół, zasad, moralności etc., pełna swoboda i możliwość głoszenia wszelkich treści. Jeżeli nie chce ktoś tam wchodzić z ssc to niech nie wchodzi.
> 
> Jeden warunek to taki, aby forum miało bardzo egzotyczną końcówkę, żadnych ".pl". Wtedy będzie można sobie jechać na wszystko i wszystkich, a fajnie by to robić w tutejszym składzie. Uniknie są banowania na ssc, gdzie toczyć będą się jedynie prawe i poprawne dyskusje.


No i o to chodzi, w koncu ktos ta propozycje podchwycil.Najprostsze rozwiazania sa najbardziej skuteczne. Modowie beda mieli spokoj, a wszyscy beda mogli sobie pouzywac do woli. To co-kolejna ankieta? 
Byleby zonc jej nie robil


----------



## Zorbi

Zamknąć po godzinach ? Pogibało chyba kogoś, przepraszam bardzo. To już tylko o budyneczkach i drogach będziemy gadać. ZAMYKANIU STANOWCZE NIE !!!


----------



## fgdf

Mam pomysł możę przestaniemy sie na siebie obrażać i obwiniać a stworzymy

eksterytorialne forum pogodzinach

- Ci sami ludzie z SSC jakis bezposredni link Sticky na stronie SSC tam bedzie sie mozna wyżywać do woli. Żadnych niedobrych adminow i niewypazonych userow i niewygodnych tematow a SSC pozostanie w zgodzie ze swoją natura . (Byloby to forum tylko dla osob z SSC naturalnie umieszczone na innym serwerze)


----------



## PB

Zorbi said:


> Zamknąć po godzinach ? Pogibało chyba kogoś, przepraszam bardzo. To już tylko o budyneczkach i drogach będziemy gadać. ZAMYKANIU STANOWCZE NIE !!!


a o czym chcesz gadać na Forum Polskich Wieżowców?
nie podoba się to żegnamy


----------



## PB

miłośnikom PG polecam już powoli zakładać swój nowy oddzielny dział


----------



## rafael

Leshchoo said:


> Sadzisz ze cenzura polityczna (rzadowa) wkroczyła juz na fora internetowe? :|


Nie o to chodzi, jadąc na kaczyńskiego na naszym forum narażasz się na konsekwencje prawne. Natomiast kto Cię znajdzie np. na forum zerejestrowanym na Filipinach?

Eksterytorialne forum to doskonały pomysł. Będzie można poużywać w obecnym składzie i nikomu nic do tego. Jestem za kolejnym glosowaniem.


----------



## The_Sentinel

Coś niebardzo widać PB żebyś był na urlopie, a szkoda. Twój urlop jest ci do życia koniecznie potrzebny (i nam też ).
PS Rozumiem że wraz z PG zniknie wątek o Prezydencie Warszawy w imię konsekwencji, czy też mamy składać pisemne podania do Jana o pozostawienie koniecznych naszym zdaniem wątków??


----------



## rcube

rafael said:


> Eksterytorialne forum to doskonały pomysł. Będzie można poużywać w obecnym składzie i nikomu nic do tego. Jestem za kolejnym glosowaniem.



LOL zeby zrobic forum (wlasne) potrzebujesz glosowania (zgody?) na tym forum ? 

Chce mi sie siusiu  Czy moge isc do WC ? Zrobmy polla


----------



## fgdf

ale majace tylko 1 dział PO GODZINACH i tylko dla luzi z SSC - (weryfikacja przez PMy)


----------



## rafael

rcube said:


> LOL zeby zrobic forum (wlasne) potrzebujesz glosowania (zgody?) na tym forum ?


To się nazywa badanie grupy docelowej, mające na celu określenie, ilu będzie chętnych. :]

Co do siusiu, glosuję na NIE! Siedź tak sobie!


----------



## Arazzz

Oczywiscie zostana watki wygodne modom  Bezwzgledu czy sa zwiazane bardziej lub mniej z polityka!  To jest wszystko pierdolenie kotka za pomoca mlotka... i tak nic dobrego z tego all nie wyjdzie! Ludzie sa przywczajeni do SSC! To jak powiedziec Homosexualista jedzcie do holnadii bo tam mozna normalnie zyc... idzie z SSC bo gdzie indziej mozecie "normalnie" gadac!


----------



## sojuz

Przede wszystkim chciałbym zauważyć, ze niektórzy zbyt dosłownie interpretują nazwę forum i na podstawie tejże nazwy subiektywnie i samowolnie zakreslają obszar dozwolonej dyskusji. Zwracając uwagę na to, że forum nosi nazwę "Forum Polskich Wieżowców" upominają innych, że odbiegają od tematu w dyskusjach w "Po godzinach". Kierując się tą logiką, należałoby zapytać co w wątku o WIEżOWCACH robią dyskusje o kolejach, drogach, niskich budynkach czy zabytkach? Nie trzymajmy sie zbyt dosłownie nazw-nalepek-szufladek. Z moich obserwacji - również for zagranicznych na SSC - wynika, że forum to wcale nie jest ani stricte o wieżowcach, ani o urbanistyce, ani o urbanistyce i transporcie; ani o szeroko rozumianej architekturze czy budownictiwe. Wg mnie jest ono o tym co z nowo-angielska można by określić "Urbanity" - czyli jest to forum dla ludzi którzy identyfikują się z kwestiami życia w mieście, komuinikacji między miastami, przestrzenią pomiędzymiejską (wakacje/urlopy/ochrona przyrody) ale również kwestiami rozrywki w miescie, sztuki, przemianami społecznymi, równiez polityką do pewnego stopnia - sprawami które zajmują ludzi mieszkających czy zafascynowanych życiem na obszarach zurbanizowanych.


----------



## mateq

Jako , że już jest jutro  przedstawiam swoją propozycję.

*KLUB FORUM*
--> Spotkania forumowe
--> Kultura, rozrywka i sport w Twoim mieście
--> Czas na śmiech

i finito  komu sie nie podoba, niech bierze zabawki


----------



## The_Sentinel

matqu Spotkania forumowe ok.
ale w jaki sposób Kultura rozrywka i sport są związane z tematyką tego Forum.
nie wspominając o czasie na śmiech.

Proponuję żeby w PG zostały jedynie "niezbędne" wątki + linka do Po Godzinach na innym serwerze. I wypowiedzcie się w tej kwestii bo może jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie. Po prostu jak chcesz wejść na Po godzinach to wchodzisz na linka, jak chcesz pisać w wątkach to bez zmian. Propozycja zamkniętego dla innych Po godzinach jest oczywista. Czekam na wasz i modów respond.


----------



## talkinghead

Ty.. 

w ktorym miejscu konczy sie ta propozycja.


----------



## The_Sentinel




----------



## rafael

mateq said:


> *KLUB FORUM*
> --> Spotkania forumowe
> --> Kultura, rozrywka i sport w Twoim mieście
> --> Czas na śmiech


Ależ to będzie nudne! :sleepy:


----------



## mateq

^^ Nasze spotkania nie są nudne


----------



## rafael

A czy nie lepiej w "Po Godzinach" rozmawiać o tym, o czym na spotkaniach, czyli o wszystkim?


----------



## nikmin

jestem za calkowitym zlikwidowaniem PG, a scislej mowiac przeniesieniem wszystkich dyskusji stad na jakies alternatywne forum dostepne dla wszystkich uzytkownikow, nie moderowane przez modow stad; mysle, ze w pewien sposob uzdrowiłoby to sytuacje


----------



## rafael

nikmin said:


> jestem za calkowitym zlikwidowaniem PG, a scislej mowiac przeniesieniem wszystkich dyskusji stad na jakies alternatywne forum dostepne dla wszystkich uzytkownikow, nie moderowane przez modow stad; mysle, ze w pewien sposob uzdrowiłoby to sytuacje


Tak też powinno być. Odciąży to tutejszy serwer, a w innym miejscu nie będzie niepotrzebnej cenzury.


----------



## wooky

ostatnie posty podobaja mi się coraz bardziej, jak widac "po godzinach" w takiej formie jak obecnie nie ma szans na przetrwanie na forum, najlepszym wyjsciem jest całkowite zamknięcie "po godzinach" na ssc a w jego miejsce wstawienie linka do nowego PG (bez cenzury oczywiście), jak ktoś nie będzie miał ochoty nie bedzie musiał zaglądac popieram też pomysł aby do nowego PG dostęp miały tylko osoby zarejstrowane na SSC.


----------



## PB

podoba mi się pomysł Matka, a pozostała część PG niech przeniesie się w inne miejsce


----------



## rcube

Tym ktorym sie nie podoba PG niech sobie zaloza wlasne forum tak jak planuja ale niech nie kaza zamykac PG na FPW.

Zreszta wiekszosc jest za tym by PG pozostalo i tyle. Mi ono wogole nie przeszkadza. Mozna sie czasem posmiac i dowiedziec rzeczy ktore nie pasuja do reszty forum jak rowniez dowiedziec sie o spotkaniach forumowych. Zwykly dzial offtopic ktory mozna znalezc na kazdym forum w necie.

Problemem jest tylko niejasny regulamin (albo raczej jego brak) dla tego dzialu (konkretnie dla PG, mozna sie domyslac ze dla pozostalych dzialow jest odgorny regulamin Jana) oraz forumowicze ktorzy nie potrafia sie dostosowac do panujaych tutaj obyczajow i poki co "regulaminu voodu".


----------



## rcube

A i patrzac na to jak "Wiesci z Budowy" znikaja z forum mozna sie domyslec ze nawet gdyby Moderatorzy chcieli by zlikidowac PG to by to nie bylo takie proste


----------



## wooky

edit


----------



## nikmin

rcube said:


> Tym ktorym sie nie podoba PG niech sobie zaloza wlasne forum tak jak planuja ale niech nie kaza zamykac PG na FPW.
> 
> Zreszta wiekszosc jest za tym by PG pozostalo i tyle. Mi ono wogole nie przeszkadza. Mozna sie czasem posmiac i dowiedziec rzeczy ktore nie pasuja do reszty forum jak rowniez dowiedziec sie o spotkaniach forumowych. Zwykly dzial offtopic ktory mozna znalezc na kazdym forum w necie.
> 
> Problemem jest tylko niejasny regulamin (albo raczej jego brak) dla tego dzialu (konkretnie dla PG, mozna sie domyslac ze dla pozostalych dzialow jest odgorny regulamin Jana) oraz forumowicze ktorzy nie potrafia sie dostosowac do panujaych tutaj obyczajow i poki co "regulaminu voodu".


no wlasnie , brak jasnych kryteriow oraz rozny poziom autocenzury u forumowiczow powodują, ze ciezko jest czasem dyskutowac na jakies tematy jesli nie wiesz czy watek ze sprawami , ktore naprawde Cie interesuja , nurtuja i o ktorych mialbys ochote porozmiamiawic z innymi , zeby podzielic sie swoimi watpliwosciami nie zostanie za chwile zamkniety- to powoduje frustracje i poczucie niesprawiedliwosci
przeniesienie wiekszosci watkow gdzie indziej pozwoli pozostaniu forum w miare spojnym i zapobiegnie rozbiciu forum jako grupy ludzi


----------



## rafael

@rcube
A po co Ci "Po Godzinach" tutaj, skoro w identycznym składzie byłoby w innym miejscu, gdzie w dodatku nie musiałbyś się szczypać z wypowiedziami? Jeżeli będzie to na zasadzie bezpośredniego linka, nawet nie zauważysz, że przeszedłeś na inne forum. 
Dzięki likwidacji tutejszego PG przynajmniej wszystko będzie chodziło szybciej, a jeśli ma istnieć takie drętwe i sztuczne PG, to lepiej aby go tutaj wcale nie było.


----------



## talkinghead

Bardzo sie ciesze. 

Nie zgadzalem sie z Toba wiele razy ale uwazam Cie za jednego z najcenniejszych forumowiczow fpw.

tylko teraz.. johny be good 

pzdr


----------



## zakrzemarski

No i fajnie

Witaj Koreańczyku.

wonsbelfer, wszystko zepsułeś, 

ale to nic.

Pewnie niedługo będzie lawina fotek od "come back'owca"! 

hej 

No i bardzo fajnie  Tyle ostatnio było pożegnań, że to powitanie cieszy podwójnie

Bardzo sie ciesze.

Nie zgadzalem sie z Toba wiele razy ale uwazam Cie za jednego z najcenniejszych forumowiczow fpw.

tylko teraz.. johny be good 

pzdr


----------



## michas

Aparatu, który kolega nie chce mi oddac :|


----------



## sojuz

Git!


----------



## Jakub

siema siema


----------



## Admiral Dochodiaga

\m/


----------



## inSeoul

I zapraszam do galerii. PBase albo Flickr (wole Flickr, lepiej zorganizowane i najnowsze zdjecia za na wierzchu). troche przez ten czas jak mnie nie bylo nowych zdjec sie nazbieralo.


----------



## Szycha

heh kojarzę Twoje prace z TE, Jinju jeśli dobrze pamiętam


----------



## Ursyn

Dobrze ze wrociles. UPC bedzie ciekawszy, a przy okazji pewnie powrzucasz troche swoich fotek.


----------



## kaliszanin177

No i fajnie =]


----------



## Pstrykacz

Szkoda, że tak późno. Do soboty byłem w Seulu. Fajnie byłoby Cass lub hite wspólnie opróżnić.


----------



## Duopolis

Fajnie że wróciłeś!  Mam nadzieję że zaowocojue to nowiutką pokaźną fotorelacją z Seulu który bardzo lubię


----------



## doctor_

To ja sie wyłamie i powiem co o tym myśle. No i fajnie.


----------



## kotbehemot

Bardzo sie ciesze. Naprawde.


----------



## inSeoul

Pstrykacz said:


> Szkoda, że tak późno. Do soboty byłem w Seulu. Fajnie byłoby Cass lub hite wspólnie opróżnić.



No, byloby fajnie. Szkoda ze wczesniej nie bylem ale mialem bana za to ze nic nie zrobilem.


----------



## Piter_Gehry

*Witam wszystkich forumowiczów* 

Reprezentuję tu, że tak powiem, studentów _Wydziału Budownictwa Politechniki Częstochowskiej_ i pragnę Wam zaprezentować i tym samym zaprosić do odwiedzin naszego Forum internetowego. 
Osobiście regularnie zaglądam do Was, i jako administrator Forum WB, jestem przekonany iż, czytanie/śledzenie wątków które sie tu pojawiają ma duże przełożenie na wiedzę o bierzącej sytuacji budowlanej w Polsce. Dla nas studentów, którzy niejako są na początku drogi do budowlanego samodoskonalenia, dostęp do takich informacji uważam za prawie bezcenny. A udział w dyskusjach o strukturze, konstrukcji, formie istniejących budynków lub dopiero planowanych inwestycjach zarówno w sektorach dotyczących wieżowców, architektury i urbanistyki tudzież polskiej infrastruktury, byłby dla nas możliwością podzielenia się z Wami naszymi spostrzeżeniami na temat budowlanej kondycji naszego kraju oraz niebagatelną szansą na uzyskanie odpowiedzi na nurtujące nas pytania.
Z tych powodów, będę starał się zapraszać moich kolegów/koleżanki z uczelni do odwiedzania Waszego forum, jak również chciałbym Wam zaproponować odwiedziny u nas  
Byłbym rad, gdyby na samych odwiedzinach po obu stronach się nie skończyło, i byłby to tylko pretekst do podjęcia dyskusji przez obie grupy użytkowników, czy to Tu na forum, czy też u nas na forum wydziałowym.
Oczywiście, za wszelkie ewentualne sugestie co do formy, działania naszego forum, tudzież propozycje organizacyjne, będę bardzo wdzięczny  
Poniżej zamieszczam link do naszego Forum w formie userbar'a...




Z wyrazami poważania
Piotr - Administracja Forum Wydziału Budownictwa PCz


----------



## jacek_t83

mnie tu dobrze i nigdzie sie stad nie rusze :sleepy:


----------



## Petr

kolejny spam...


----------



## Piter_Gehry

StPetr said:


> kolejny spam...


No cóż, z tego co wiem za spam, można by uznać reklamę która jest rozsyłana po sieci bez zgody zarządu danego Forum, prawda?!
A tak się składa, że nim ten post pojawił się na łamach tego forum, rozmawiałem z moderatorem OralB, i ów Pan, taką formę promocji/prezentacji naszego Forum mi osobiście zaproponował :sly: 
Poza tym, czy można nazwać zaproszenie do dyskusji o tematach budowlanych spamem?! Według mnie, śmieciem predzej bedzie post nie wnoszący nic do tematu, jak choćby ten, który powyżej zacytowałem....Ale coż mamy demokrację i wolność wypowiedzi....

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr


----------



## oralB

Na wspomnianych Forum Wydziału Budownictwa PCz, jak poinformował mnie Piter_Gehry jest grono osób (studentów budownictwa), którzy interesują się wieżowcami i ogólnie inwestycjami budowlanymi. Niektórzy z Nich znajdują na naszym forum wiele cennych informacji (tak jak i setki innych forumowiczów, czytelników, dziennikarzy) a dzięki nabywanemu wykształceniu mogą i nieraz być pomocni nam w wielu sprawach. Dlatego też nie odbierałbym tego jako spam a pewnego rodzaju współpracę.


----------



## Petr

Piter_Gehry said:


> No cóż, z tego co wiem za spam, można by uznać reklamę która jest rozsyłana po sieci bez zgody zarządu danego Forum, prawda?!
> A tak się składa, że nim ten post pojawił się na łamach tego forum, rozmawiałem z moderatorem OralB, i ów Pan, taką formę promocji/prezentacji naszego Forum mi osobiście zaproponował :sly:
> Poza tym, czy można nazwać zaproszenie do dyskusji o tematach budowlanych spamem?! Według mnie, śmieciem predzej bedzie post nie wnoszący nic do tematu, jak choćby ten, który powyżej zacytowałem....Ale coż mamy demokrację i wolność wypowiedzi....
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie
> Piotr


Jeśli ktoś rejestruje się na forum tylko po to, żeby zareklamować cokolwiek, chocby inne forum i jeszcze poucza tutejszych użytkowników, to dla mnie zawsze jest i będzie spam. :sleepy:


----------



## Eldorado

Nie dosc ze spam to jeszcze tak pompatycznie napisany ze az zniecheca do skorzystania. :runaway:


----------



## kafarek

to jest dobre ale dla lokalnego społeczeństwa. Nie uzyska sie tam takich informacji jak na scc. 
Powodzenia.


----------



## Piter_Gehry

Eldorado said:


> Nie dosc ze spam to jeszcze tak pompatycznie napisany ze az zniecheca do skorzystania. :runaway:


Hehe, no cóż, takiego używam słownictwa :lol: Faktycznie, może zbyt wyniośle to opisałem, ( wezmę poprawkę na przyszłość ) ale grunt że zrozumiano treść :speech: 
Poza tym, dużego odzewu nie mam się co spodziewać, wszak uprzedzano mnie iż mogę tak zostać odebrany.... 



> Jeśli ktoś rejestruje się na forum tylko po to, żeby zareklamować cokolwiek, chocby inne forum i jeszcze poucza tutejszych użytkowników, to dla mnie zawsze jest i będzie spam.


Hmm, masz prawo do takiego wniosku. Nie rozumiem jednak dlaczego wiążesz fakt pouczania użytkownika z zasadnością pojawienia sie treści która krytykujesz? Czy gdybym nie skrytykował to nie byłby dla Ciebie spam?? :lol:
Poza tym, prawo do krytyki ma każdy, nawet ja. Chyba nie uważasz siebie za świętą krowę co ma zawsze rację, prawda?! Bo tylko w takim przypadku zrozumiałbym, odebranie przez Ciebie mojej krytyki jako ataku na Twoją osobę - użytkownika tegoż forum.... Tym bardziej iż _krytyka ta_ była na tyle delikatna iż nie widzę potrzeby dalszego kontynuowania. A propos, *skrytykowałem, tylko i wyłącznie Ciebie* a nie wszystkich użytkowników, więc liczba mnoga jest tu nie potrzebna. Nie oczekuję jakiegoś specjalnego uznania dla treści którą w topicu zamieściłem, ale traktowanie takiego ogłoszenia za spam, na równi z durnymi prośbami o np. głosowanie na kogoś w jakimś tam portalu, uważam za krzywdzące, a takie działanie za próbę pokazania wyższości pomimo braku zasadności postępowania. Ale to moja, jakże subiektywna opinia i nie będę tu sie kłócił o bzdety.... 
Jeżeli nie życzysz sobie krytyki, zapraszam na przyszłość na PW, gdzie możesz osobiście wyłuszczyć mi ewentualne zastrzeżenia co do mojego postępowania, bo tak się załatwia sprawę między dżentelmenami. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Piotr


----------



## grajewiak

Wiem, że bydgoscy forumowicze zrobili ze mnie przestępcę, zbrodniarza, oszusta, tylko dlatego, że piszę, że Toruń jets bardziej rozpoznawalny w Polsce i świecie, że ma większy potencjał i że ma szersze perspektywy niż Bydgoszcz. Za to bydgoszczanie postanowili mnie zniszczyć.

Proszę, pozwólcie zachować ten wątek o kulturze na forum, do jakiego stopnia można posunąć się w krytyce i dyskusji. Czy jeżeli nasi politycy reprezentują poziom zbliżony do wartości ujemnych to oznacza, że my na forach i w zwykłym życiu mamy ich naśladować??

Zachęcam do dusyusji: Do jakiego mometu można posunąć się dyskutując na forum??


----------



## filosss

grajewiak said:


> Wiem, że bydgoscy forumowicze zrobili ze mnie przestępcę, zbrodniarza, oszusta, tylko dlatego, że piszę, że Toruń jets bardziej rozpoznawalny w Polsce i świecie, że ma większy potencjał i że ma szersze perspektywy niż Bydgoszcz. Za to bydgoszczanie postanowili mnie zniszczyć.
> 
> Proszę, pozwólcie zachować ten wątek o kulturze na forum, do jakiego stopnia można posunąć się w krytyce i dyskusji. Czy jeżeli nasi politycy reprezentują poziom zbliżony do wartości ujemnych to oznacza, że my na forach i w zwykłym życiu mamy ich naśladować??
> 
> Zachęcam do dusyusji: Do jakiego mometu można posunąć się dyskutując na forum??


Zgodze sie z tym ze Torun jest bardziej w swiecie znany niz Bydgoszcz... Nawet w Polsce z cala pewnoscia wiecej osob potrafi wiecej powiedziec o Toruniu niz Bydgoszczy... 

A innych aspektow Twej sprawy nie znam.


----------



## zonc

- a pisz, ze wiecej osob zna Torun, bo tak jest (u nas turystow bylo... hmmm  u was chyba milion, dwa ?? )

- pozostale aspekty czekaja u wlasciciela forum na rozpatrzenie... daje Ci jeszcze gora tydzien


----------



## bb78

zonc said:


> - pozostale aspekty czekaja u wlasciciela forum na rozpatrzenie... daje Ci jeszcze gora tydzien


Napisz jeszcze do 'Przyjaciolki'...


----------



## zonc

^^

Ernie Empero chyba za mna nie przepada


----------



## schabzkoscia

bb78 said:


> Napisz jeszcze do 'Przyjaciolki'...


Dlaczego jeszcze? Juz dawno jestesmy w rubryce Porady Prawne.


----------



## Dziki REX

Heh, naprawdę nigdy nie traktowałem tego konfliktu Bydgoszcz-Toruń poważnie a tu się okazuje, że ludzie są wstanie nawet doprowadzić się z tego powodu do depresji.  Można by załozyć jakis nowy cykl na forum pod tytułem "Małe tragedie".


----------



## kozi_rocks

Dziki REX said:


> Można by załozyć jakis nowy cykl na forum pod tytułem "Małe tragedie".


A potem 'Zerwane więzi'


----------



## timit

no idac dalej to przyda sie jeszcze: "Wybacz mi"


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

A ja mam pytanie natury czysto porządkowej, gdzie (proszę o link) w regulaminie ssc jest napisane, ze pod karą bana nie można z jednego IP zarejestrować dwóch kont w sytuacji innej niż taka, w której pierwsze konto zostało zablokowane brigiem/banem?
Chodzi mi w szczególności o takie sytuacje, w których ktoś chciałby zalożyc drugie konto dla żony/męża/dziecka/siostry/współlokatora? Sprawa ciekawa i kto wie, może z perspektywami, cóż by to było jakby dwoje forumowiczów zapragnęło zamieszkać razem?

Fr. M


----------



## schabzkoscia

Jezeli Ci to potrzebne, bo chcesz zapisac siostre, to sam sobie szukaj, a nie innych wykorzystujesz


----------



## mako22

^^ popis 'kultury' w watku o kulturze na forum


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

^^
Wiesz, niektórzy co bardziej krewcy panowie z Bydgoszczy żywia do mnie szereg uprzedzeń natury osobistej, bo swego czasu ośmieliłem się do jednego z nich zwrócić per 'chłopcze', a do drugiego 'synku' (z powodów dla których dopuściłem się tych haniebnych czynów tłumaczyć się nie będę ). A powyższa odpowiedź to i tak szczyt uprzejmości i kultury w porównaniu z tym co zdarzało mi się od niektórych osób otrzymywać na PM.. ;> W sumie mnie to bawi, choć nie powinno.
A, jeszcze mi się przypomniał grzech  - ośmieliłem się suponować, że osoby trzecie winny mieć prawo uważać Bydgoszcz za brzydkie i prowincjonalne miasto.

Pytanie zaś jest aktualne i nadal liczę na pomoc życzliwych osób biegle znających regulamin i jednocześnie do mnie nie uprzedzonych 

EDIT:
@talkinghead (post poniżej) - nie zamierzam dyskutować, ale dla mnie tego typu nagonki i akcje są dla forum równie szkodliwe, co teksty ziejące homofobią albo antyklerykalizmem. Dlatego czasem jak nie starczy mi opanowania, to zdarza mi się to i owo konkretnie napisać 

Fr. M


----------



## talkinghead

@Frater Chyba nie masz co polemizowac z kolegami z Bydgoszczy . To ortodoksi.


----------



## kotbehemot

^^ moim zdaniem nie ma zadnej podstawy aby kogokolwiek karać za posiadanie dwóch kont. Jeśli o mnie chodzi, to jeśli ktoś robi z siebie błazna i sam z sobą dyskutuje z dwóch kont, to tez mi to nie przeszkadza, ale z tego co pamietam dla swietego spokoju i spokoju forumowiczów z Bydgoszczy zablokowaliśmy kiedys jedno z dwóch takich "podwójnych" kont. Ale poza taką sytuacją naprawde nie widzę problemu, jesli ktoś chce się w styczniu podpisywać "Dziadek mróz" a w sierpniu "pijany żniwiarz".
Natomiast zdecydowanym brakiem kultury można nazwać pisanie do najwyższych instancji z pominięciem wszystkich po drodze.


----------



## schabzkoscia

Kocie, naprawde na tym forum dopuszczalne jest posiadanie dwoch kont przez jedna osobe? Nie che mi sie wierzyc, to byloby cos wyjatkowego...


----------



## kędziorek

wg mnie jest bardzo ok.


----------



## RobPaine

dla mnie tragedia jest szybkosc ładowania sie forum - żenada


----------



## piter89

dzisiejszy banner jest swietnie przygotowany :eek2:


----------



## ZielonyGP

Zapraszam na stronę nowego serwisu - Gdynia Miasto Dynamiczne.

Pomysł zrodził się w głowach dwóch gdyńskich formułowiczów - gdynianina8 i mojej. Nad stroną pracowaliśmy od listopada ubiegłego roku, zatrudniliśmy znajomego grafika i powoli realizowaliśmy swoja wizję.

Planowaliśmy start już przed wakacjami, aczkolwiek gdynianin8 ze względu na problemy natury zawodowo - rodzinnej musiał przyjąć rolę recenzenta-doradcy, co nie zmienia faktu, że włożył sporo pracy i śmiało można go nazwać współtwórcą projektu. w ostatniej fazie pracy zaczęliśmy współpracować z Bolaskiem.

Celem strony jest promocja miasta oraz źródło informacji dla mieszkańców.

Liczymy na Wasze szczere uwagi, wydaje mi się, że wrzucenie strony na forum SSC jest jak test Solarisa w Poznaniu(kibice demolujący autobus), jeśli nasz serwis zaakceptują formuowicze, to możemy śmiało zaprezentować stronę wszystkim odbiorcą. Zdajemy sobie sprawę, że na stronie jest sporo niedociągnięć (szczególnie tych kosmetycznych), typu zdjęcia, opisy czy obsuga mapy. 
Cały czas pracujemy nad logo.

link tutaj

Podziękowania dla :
Barbapapy
The Sentinela
toRRone'a

i wszystkich formułowiczów bo dzięki Waszym informacją ta strona powstała.


----------



## ZielonyGP

*Kwestia logo*

Co myślicie o logo, które jest aktualnie na stronie? - to jest propozycja grafika.


Inna propozycja:


----------



## mateq

Nieźle 
IMO możesz coś na tej stronce zarobić


----------



## schabzkoscia

Super stronka, naprawde ladna. A zawartosc nie mnie oceniac


----------



## kędziorek

tlo jest przesuniete wyzej niz strona i pomaranczowy pasek sie "lamie". drazniace


----------



## emti

no calkiem calkiem 
co do logo to ta druga wersja kojarzy sie bardziej z praniem i pralką niż z inwestycjami


----------



## kotbehemot

Bardzo ładna stronka, naprawde. Jesli o mnie chodzi to
- rzeczywiscie to tło jest całe poprzesuwane i to strasznie drażni.. Zastanowiłbym sie, czy nie lepiej wogóle zlikwidowac tło i dać białe

- przyciski na głownej stronie są IMHO przekombinowane - skoro już tak fajnie nabierają koloru po najechaniu, to po co jeszcze efekt "wsunięcia" przycisku?

ale to detale, ogólnie super


----------



## ZielonyGP

^^ info od grafika: przesunięte tło ma dodać stronie dynamizmu 

emti - mój avatar kojarzy Ci się z pralką?


----------



## earth intruder

strona graficznie jest bardzo ładna i prezentuje się estetycznie i czytelnie.


----------



## Rafis

świetnie, zawsze chciałem żeby powstała taka strona o wrocławskich inwestycjach...


----------



## zonc

Moim zdaniem rewelacja... jedynie przyciski troszke inaczej bym rozwiazal 

2 logo jest... denne


----------



## kuniokun

Bardzo fajna stronka, szczegolnie mapa inwestycji super zrobiona. Za bardzo sie nie ma czego czepic co bardzo lubie robic. No moze troche za duzo grafiki - za malo tekstu, no i nowoczesne strony w troszeczke innym stylu sie robi teraz.


----------



## kryszakk

strona bardzo udana w moim mniemaniu. Gratuluje pomysłu i wytrwałości w realizacji


----------



## emti

ZielonyGP said:


> emti - mój avatar kojarzy Ci się z pralką?


dokładnie tak :colgate:


----------



## mateq

ZielonyGP said:


>























:scouserd:


----------



## ZielonyGP

^^ cos tym jest 

kuniokun - txt i opisy beda systematycznie dodawane


----------



## Ernie_Ampero

Na tej mapce inwestycji brakuje wiele. Na samym Obłużu, Pogórzu, Oksywiu nie zaznaczyłeś żadnej a tam się ostatnio dużo dzieje!


----------



## wisza90

super stronka!!jak wy takie cuda robicie??


----------



## ZielonyGP

Ernie_Ampero said:


> Na tej mapce inwestycji brakuje wiele. Na samym Obłużu, Pogórzu, Oksywiu nie zaznaczyłeś żadnej a tam się ostatnio dużo dzieje!


Zgadza się brakuje. Postram się systematycznie uzpupełniać wszytkie inwestycje.

Na pogórze i obłuże wybieram się jutro rano 

Edit. Jest chyba taka zasada w marketingu, wszytkiego na raz nie oferuje się


----------



## Ernie_Ampero

ZielonyGP said:


> Zgadza się brakuje. Postram się systematycznie uzpupełniać wszytkie inwestycje.
> 
> Na pogórze i obłuże wybieram się jutro rano
> 
> Edit. Jest chyba taka zasada w marketingu, wszytkiego na raz nie oferuje się


aaaa, myślałem że nie wiedziałeś


----------



## barbapapa

Też mi się logo ze strony z firefoxem skojarzyło 

Wydaje mi się, że w wersji roboczej strony było mniej pomarańczowego koloru i nie był taki intensywny. Jakaś taka bardziej "elegancka" się wydawała.


----------



## ZielonyGP

^^ z pomarańczowego koloru, zostało dodane tylko logo reszta się nie zmieniała

Mam pytanie czy macie problemy z wtyczkami(problemy z obsługą flasha) na stronie?
Dotyczy to osób działających w oprogramowaniach innych niż Windows i używających niestandardowych przeglądarek.


----------



## The Real Sputnik

mateq said:


> Zachował
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to były czasy!!


qrde matek a gdzie jesteś bo Cię znależć nie potrafię ??


----------



## kędziorek

ja matka znalazlem odrazu  szukaj szukaj


----------



## mateq

jestem, jestem... trochę jakby szczuplejszy hehe


----------



## Yeapcoque

A ja jako jedyny jestem dwa razy hehe


----------



## mateq

To co może powtórzymy??

Teraz mógłby być to 3-rzędowy baner!

O ile mi wiadomo dysponujemy też zdjęciami większej ilości forumowiczek.... łącznie dwoma


----------



## 625

moze wykorzystamy avatary z niedawnego portretowego okresu?


----------



## kryszakk

powinieneś mieć większe zdjęcia w galeriach ! ! !

..... i jakies tapety na pulpit !


----------



## ZielonyGP

Nad tapetami trzeba popracować, na razie nie mam odpowiednich zdjęć.


----------



## Petr

Zakończyliśmy już sondę na temat odwołania marpy z funkcji moderatora. Naszym zdaniem wyniki są jednoznaczne. Wątek ten został założony, bo ponad 400 osób, które dostały zapytanie, z całą pewnością jest ciekawych efektu.

Po tym jak sonda przeciekła do marpy, on wciąż nie zmienił swojego zachowania. Wyciął posta, do którego daliśmy linka w sondzie, a w swoim wątku próbował nas bezczelnie zniechęcić do doprowadzenia sprawy do końca, więc jestem przekonany, że nasza akcja okazała się słuszna. Na szczęście marpa nie wykasował innego posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389007&page=37&pp=20 (post #733) [tym razem mam zrobionego screena tego posta tak na wszelki wypadek]. To jest o tyle kuriozalne, że powyższy wątek założył Raine, kiedy marpa nie był jeszcze zarejestrowany na ssc. 

To końcowa wersja naszej sondy (wprowadzaliśmy kosmetyczne modyfikacje w miarę, jak spływały do nas wyniki):


> W odczuciu wielu użytkowników marpa nie sprawdził się jako moderator, więc postanowiliśmy przeprowadzić sondaż PM, w którym pytamy każdego, co sądzi postępowaniu marpy i czy powinien być odwołany z funkcji moderatora. Wszyscy użytkownicy, którzy mają co najmniej 100 postów, są na forum od 6 m-cy, dostali zapytanie tej samej treści. Odpowiedź na nie jest jednoznaczna z odpowiedzią w sondażu. Wiedzą o nim moderatorzy SoboleuS i OralB. Prosimy Was o ocenę podanych przez nas faktów i całokształtu działań marpy.
> 
> Marpa jest z nami od dość niedawna i dał się poznać z niejednoznacznej strony. Wielokrotnie moderatorzy odmawiali mu kasowania postów i łączenia wątków. Ten sposób postępowania spowodował, że marpa ma kłopoty na innych forach m. In. Na sedina.pl, gdzie został zbanowany i na mkm.szczecin.pl: http://www.mkm.szczecin.pl//forum.p...ich=02.04.01.02 Dziwne, że kogoś takiego wybrano na moderatora SsC/FPW.
> 
> Marpa jako jedyny moderator nie ma poparcia w swoim regionie. Traktuje forum jak encyklopedię, gdzie wszystko ma być pod sznurek i nie dopuszcza swobodnej dyskusji na forum dyskusyjnym. Szczecinianie ponoszą największe straty, bo marpa szaleje głównie w wątkach szczecińskich. Edytuje posty, które nie łamią regulaminu! Oto mała próbka:
> [do marpy przeciekła sonda i wyciął posty, do których dalismy linka]
> Jak ocenić sytuację, w której Torney wkleja relacje z budowy, a marpa mimo usilnych jego próśb, edytuje te jego relacje z błahych powodów?
> 
> Sytuacja jest patowa, bo marpa nie zgadza się zrezygnować z edytowania postów nie łamiących regulaminu, a użytkownicy nie godzą się, by ich autorskie wypowiedzi były zmieniane. Co więcej, marpa zachowuje się w sposób arogancki. Wykasowuje krytykujące go posty w Księdze Skarg i Wniosków, ciągle powtarzając, że moderator ma zawsze rację.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o sprawowanie funkcji moderatora, nie powinna się liczyć ilość postów i pociąg do porządkowania wszystkiego według własnego widzimisię, ale predyspozycje do tej funkcji takie, jak umiar, szacunek dla innych i umiejętność zachowania zimnej krwi. Zaangażowanie to niezbędny element, ale równie niezbędny jest odpowiedni temperament, a my takowego u marpy nie widzimy.
> 
> Jeśli jesteście zdecydowani, to odpowiedzcie zwięźle i jednoznacznie (TAK lub NIE), czy chcecie, żeby marpa wciąż był moderatorem.
> 
> Pozdrawiamy
> decapitated, Frater M.:M.:, rafael, Raine, StPetr.



Wysłaliśmy 420 PMów z sondą
Odpowiedziało 98 użytkowników
76 było za usunięciem marpy z funkcji moderatora
19 wstrzymało się od głosu
3 było przeciw usunięciu marpy z funkcji moderatora

Lista użytkowników, którzy odpowiedzieli na sondę:
635;
AMS guy; Adolf Warski; Anakin; Arazzz; alepasztet; Awik;
Behemot; Balsen; bystrzak2000; BadBoys; billy-the-kid; blue warsaw;
Chris16; Cytryna; Castle Bravo;
Diffel; Dziki Rex; d-8; darius;
Eldorado; emti;
fogel; Filo; fgdf; fairhair26;
grzaniec z galicji;
hazardously_wasted; hif; hermit;
ivica; Imperial; igorlan;
Jaroslaw1; jacek_t83; jacca;
Kotehemot; kryszakk; kaspric; Kubster; kafarek; korowiow86;
Luc84;
MAR_tm; michal_w; Mroberto; mikeleg; mateq; Misza; michas; michmaj; mmjp; martinextra; miglanc; MARCIN; Mr X;
Niebuszewiak; Nikodem;
OlekD;
paku; Pabloss; Paolo; piter89; Posenerr; polyken; Piotrek///; piotr_1079;
raul; ryjek; Rafis;
SLIMI-PL; Schroedinger's Cat; Strzala; Slawek_K; sojuz; snieg; szalony_okon;
Torney; talkinghead; tresor; Tommy; Tomaso; TTank; The Real Sputnik; timit; tvnamniak; The_Sentinel;
Ursyn;
Van der Rohe;
wisza90; WroFanatyk; WotaN; wonsbelfer; wrooblo;
yasioo7;
Zyzio; Zboro; zonc.


----------



## SoboleuS

Wyniki sondy przyjmujemy do wiadomości, ale w związku z tym że marpa sam zorganizował poll na swój temat, uważam że ten wątek nie jest konieczny...
Najlepiej będzie jeśli uczestnicy tej sondy po prostu wezmą udział w tym głosowaniu: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391292 
- tego typu sprawy powinno się załatwiać w jawny sposób.


----------



## zonc

A gdzie nasz PB??

Poznaje Soboleus'a, marpa'e, Javier'a, Kuesel'a i jeszcze jednego waznego Pana.

Wy kogo?


----------



## Raine

Wszystkiego najlepszego SSC :kiss: 
Dziękuje za to że jesteś i za to że marnujesz me młode życie na przeglądanie Twej zawartości 

ps: banner beznadziejny :]


----------



## SoboleuS

PB zaspał i nie dał zdjęcia ;] Ale za to jest moja głupia gęba 
A jakby ktoś chciałby się dowiedzieć kto jest kim na bannerku to służę pomocą


----------



## zonc

^^
To dawaj  Ja podalem wyzej typy, ale nie mam pewnosci bo kilka razy tylko ich widzialem


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Nie tak szybko, nie chcę psuć zabawy 
Dawaj swoje typy a ja powiem czy trafiłeś


----------



## MAR_tm

PB said:


> Signature Rule Violation


chodzi o długość, czy treść ?

i jeszcze jdno:
jak ma się sprawa avatarów ? pamiętam, że kiedyś był problem z jednym użytkownikiem, który w nim miał symbol bolszewizmu i to wywołało burzę (nie pamiętam dokładnie jak to się skończyło)

czy tak jak na przykład ja mam raczej kontrowersyjną twarz w avatarze, będzie to podlegało pod regulamin i stanowiło punkt wyjściowy pod roszczenia o bana ?


----------



## glicek

Chyba i to i to...


----------



## rafael

Szkoda, że o rozwoju można mówić wyłącznie w stosunku do możliwości modów, a nie ich samych. :sleepy:


----------



## sojuz

Czyli w sumie nic nowego. Nadal brak szczegółowego regulaminu, nadal modowie mają szerokie pole do interpretacji kto kogo obraża i co jest "niewłaściwym" językiem.


----------



## cichus1

jak czytam widomosc PB to sie czuje jak na jakims policyjnym forum gdzie trzeba caly czas przypominac o nieuchronnosci kary. I mam takie pyt. czemu nie zostal skasowany watek "Czy widzieliscie w TVN" ktory jest przesiakniety polityka i ludzie tam sobie ublizaja. Dostali bany?? Troche konsekwencji w dzialaniu moglbys wykazac


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^ Bez przesady, w wątku "Czy widzieliście..." wcale nie ma takiej rzeźni. Właściwie, biorąc pod uwagę tematykę wyszło to w sumie zadziwiająco spokojnie:|


----------



## decapitated

Ja zostałem kiedyś poproszony przez Cudaka o zmiane politycznej sygnaturki, i chyba przez Kota o zmiane ava z Tuskiem. A teraz? Widze kaczke i nic. Gdzie to zdecydowanie i konskwentne działanie?


----------



## Eldorado

no to pb musisz byc bardzo zadowolony z siebie... tyle wladzy w twoim reku..tylko zebys nam na apopleksje nie wykorkowal z wrazenia.


----------



## MAR_tm

^^ kaczka jest na czasie


----------



## sky's_the_limit

MAR_tm said:


> ^^ kaczka jest na czasie


dlatego ja mam rodzenstwo kaczek w avatarze


----------



## PB

Eldorado said:


> no to pb musisz byc bardzo zadowolony z siebie... tyle wladzy w twoim reku..tylko zebys nam na apopleksje nie wykorkowal z wrazenia.


ja też Ciebie lubię :hug: 
:lol:


----------



## decapitated

^^ No to co z tymi kaczkami? Mówie oczywiście o podobiźnie, a nie o WC-Kaczkach


----------



## AMS guy

MAR_tm said:


> ^^ kaczka jest na czasie


Tak, jest bardzo na czasie, ale za każdym razem kiedy widzę Twój post, to ta kaczka mnie odstręcza, więc uciekam przed nią, nie zdążywszy przeczytać, co napisałeś. 
Nie dobrze jest, gdy MAR_tm jest utożsamiany z kaczką z avataru, która na dodatek na tym zdjęciu wygląda przerażająco, jakas taka rozhisteryzowana, jak by była psychicznie chora.


----------



## MAR_tm

AMS guy said:


> Tak, jest bardzo na czasie, ale za każdym razem kiedy widzę Twój post, to ta kaczka mnie odstręcza, więc uciekam przed nią, nie zdążywszy przeczytać, co napisałeś.
> Nie dobrze jest, gdy MAR_tm jest utożsamiany z kaczką z avataru, która na dodatek na tym zdjęciu wygląda przerażająco, jakas taka rozhisteryzowana, jak by była psychicznie chora.


to tutaj na forum znalazłem jego zdjęcie, odpowiednio je odpicowałem i wwaliłem do avatara; jest lepszy od wcześniejszego (bobas-hitler);

jestem przerażony tym co się dzieje w moim kraju na scenie polityczno-społecznej i w swerze kulturalnej, stąd długa i skomplikowana historia z umieszczaniem twarz *idiotów** w avatarach...
jeżeli nie podoba Ci się on, to już go nie ma 


@*PB* - napisz mi proszę, o co chodzi z tymi sygnaturkami! 

*za te słowa powinienem otrzymać banana, nieprawdaż ?


----------



## PB

- nie mogą być za długie jak
- treść nie może naruszać ogólnoprzyjętych zasad dobrego wychowania


----------



## AMS guy

MAR_tm said:


> to tutaj na forum znalazłem jego zdjęcie, odpowiednio je odpicowałem i wwaliłem do avatara; jest lepszy od wcześniejszego (bobas-hitler);


No, Hitler też był mocno rocking! 


> jeżeli nie podoba Ci się on, to już go nie ma


Mustang teraz klasa. kay:


> jestem przerażony tym co się dzieje w moim kraju na scenie polityczno-społecznej i w swerze kulturalnej, stąd długa i skomplikowana historia z umieszczaniem twarz *idiotów** w avatarach...
> 
> *za te słowa powinienem otrzymać banana, nieprawdaż ?


Ależ skąd, przecież stwierdziłeś tylko fakt. :cheers2:


----------



## kaliszanin177

PB a powiedz mi co zrobiłeś w sprawie którą poruszyłem w dziale Skarg i Wniosków???????


----------



## Petr

Tym razem ma serio wrócił Search. :cheers: Ciekawe na jak długo.


----------



## decapitated

Elegancko :cheers:


----------



## decapitated

Nie tylko search jest, ale tez nowa funkcja: similar threads


----------



## kafarek

no właśnie o co chodzi z tym "similar threads"

Działa też wykrzyknik przy lampce online/offline "raport post"

a tak wogóle od wczoraj forum działa baardzo szybktwarcie strony wątku to ułamek sekundy!


----------



## Forza_imperial

Przez przypadek znalazlem u nich ten o to topic 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400236

nie wiem skad ten koles sie tak interesuje polska polityka ale dzieki niemu reszta hiszpanow widzi nas jako hemofobow, komuchow, radiowcow maryja a niektorzy juz by nas wyrzucili z UE !

co lepsza jeden koles pisze ze jeszcze jestesmy w zasiegu kultur panstw jak China, Camboya, Polonia, Birmania, Laos, Rusia!!!!!

mam do hiszpanow wielki szacunek, lecz czy mozna im przyznac racje ? :dunno:


----------



## marek bielski

Czy taka opinia o Polakach tez istnieje wsrod Meksykanow szturmujacych Rio Grande?


----------



## Forza_imperial

hehehe ci sa jeszcze gorsi bo nie wiedza gdzie lezy Polska


----------



## marek bielski

oi caramba! (copywrite: bart simpson)


----------



## MAR_tm

jużbył topic parę dni temu...


----------



## Eldorado

ok. za kare ja pisze tutaj ze hiszpanie to brudasy i cwoki  niech maja za swoje


----------



## RustySword

Lewacka hipokrycja i zacietrzewienie 
Kreacjonizm nie wynika z nauk konfucjanskich, buddystów, bolszewików czy kogotam jeszcze, a z Biblii i tego co zostało napisane w KR a wiec jak najbardziej liczącej siły tworzącej cywilizację łacińską, którą niektorzy zwą "zachodnią" by nie zostac uznanymi za antysemitów ;-) . Mozna sobie w to wierzyć lub nie, powszechnie uznawana jest teoria ewolucji, nic jednak nie mam przeciwko ludziom uznajacym kreacjonizm za prawdziwy dopoki nie będą mówić że jest jedynym wytlumaczeniem powstania człowieka i calej przyrody. To samo sie tyczy ewolucjonistów a ci niestety uważają sie za jedynych nieomylnych "naukowców".
Ja tam dalej sądze, że za wszystkim stoi Bóg w sensie, że ewolucja i wszystko co na tym swiecie zyje to sprawka boska


----------



## Wilq

DonQui said:


> La histeria electoral polones en pleno SSC.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10145714#post10145714
> 
> A ver si nuestros amigos polacos pueden ofrecernos una traduccion del siguente comentario:
> 
> 
> La unica palabras que reconozco son "Meksykanow" que es "Mexicano" y "Rio Grande."
> 
> Curioso, estas palabras en relacion con un hilo sobre un hilo en el foro espanyol.
> 
> :dunno:


Spokojnie chłopaki... oni też przeglądaja nasze forum 
Trzeba im na spokojnie, najlepiej przy winku wyjaśnić im jak wygląda sytuacja w Polsce


----------



## rafael

Forza_imperial said:


> nie wiem skad ten koles sie tak interesuje polska polityka ale dzieki niemu reszta hiszpanow widzi nas jako hemofobow, komuchow, radiowcow maryja a niektorzy juz by nas wyrzucili z UE !
> 
> co lepsza jeden koles pisze ze jeszcze jestesmy w zasiegu kultur panstw jak China, Camboya, Polonia, Birmania, Laos, Rusia!!!!!


A to tak dalekie od prawdy?
Wystarczy pooglądać nieco polskiej telewizji, by się przekonać o zawartości pierwszego akapitu, a przejść po centrum Warszawy, by przekonać się o drugim.


----------



## jacekq

Ba! Wystarczy poczytać kilka wątków w Po Godzinach!


----------



## AUTO

rafael said:


> A to tak dalekie od prawdy?
> Wystarczy pooglądać nieco polskiej telewizji, by się przekonać o zawartości pierwszego akapitu, a przejść po centrum Warszawy, by przekonać się o drugim.


A czemu akurat Warszawy?


----------



## Petr

MAR_tm said:


> jużbył topic parę dni temu...


no właśnie, więc wątek można spokojnie zamknąć, to problem Hiszpanów, co wypisują na swoim forum...


----------



## billy-the-kid

holliday said:


> Mozna sobie w to wierzyć lub nie, powszechnie uznawana jest teoria ewolucji, nic jednak nie mam przeciwko ludziom uznajacym kreacjonizm za prawdziwy dopoki nie będą mówić że jest jedynym wytlumaczeniem powstania człowieka i calej przyrody. *To samo sie tyczy ewolucjonistów a ci niestety uważają sie za jedynych nieomylnych "naukowców".*


Ludzie zajmujący się zawodowo teorią ewolucji to są właśnie naukowcy. Zwolennicy kreacjonizmu z nauką nie mają nic wspólnego, a to dlatego że kreacjonizm nie jest, i nigdy nie był teorią naukową. Jest to sfera wiary i religii, i mieszanie jej z nauką jest absurdalne. Jedni i drudzy nie są nieomylni, ale tworzenie teorii naukowcych należy zostawic naukowcom, a tworzenie doktryn religijnych teologom.



holliday said:


> Ja tam dalej sądze, że za wszystkim stoi Bóg w sensie, że ewolucja i wszystko co na tym swiecie zyje to sprawka boska


Byc może masz rację, ale takie twierdzenie nie musi chyba stac w sprzeczności z teoriami naukowymi?


----------



## rafael

AUTO said:


> A czemu akurat Warszawy?


Może m.in. dlatego?


----------



## ex.cffuny

^^niezłe laski w tej warszawie


----------



## NorthPole

Nie wiem czemu tak się pieklicie. DonQui i (nomen omen) Kampflamm znani są z częstych najazdów na Polskę (moim zdaniem czasami nawet jadą za daleko i inni forumowicze w podobnych sytuacjach mogliby dostać briga). W większości krytykują konkretne decyzje i postawy, co samo w sobie grzechem nie jest, ale traktowanie tego jako punktu zaczepnego do gloryfikacji historii Prus lub Rzeszy oraz rozciąganie jakichś przywar na cały polski naród to już lekkie przegięcie. Często trudno mi się połapać, czy to np. tylko retrospektywna autoironia Kampflamm-a czy już niedopuszczalny atak :dunno:
Możeby tak Biuro Prezydenta RP na nich nasłać? :scouserd:


----------



## Kaczor

A więc wojna! Bić Hiszpańca! Giertychu prowadź!


----------



## MAR_tm

a Kampflamm przpadkiem nie z ukochanych niemiec ?
na środkowoeuropejskim (jak jeszcze istniało) zawsze chwalił germańców przy każdej okazji


----------



## ex.cffuny

Kaczor said:


> A więc wojna! Bić Hiszpańca! Giertychu prowadź!


Romek na Koniu 
:horse::horse::horse:


----------



## WroFanatyk

Dziękuje Kotku, tylko o to mi chodziło. Ban wpisał w "...". Nie chcę popadać w skrajności, ale te sygnatury nie były na miejscu. Liczę też na reakcję Wrocmana.


Arazzz jesteś niepoważny.


----------



## Koniaczeq

WroFanatyk said:


> Dziękuje Kotku, tylko o to mi chodziło. Ban wpisał w "...". Nie chcę popadać w skrajności, ale te sygnatury nie były na miejscu. Liczę też na reakcję Wrocmana.
> 
> 
> *Arazzz jesteś niepoważny*.


:hahaha: 

odezwała sie najbardziej powazna osoba na forum ! LOL !


----------



## fogel

popieram WroFanatyka! to forum jest/było dlatego fajne, że o polityce i całym tym g.. się tu nie rozmawailo, a jak juz ktos chcial to zakladal sobie watek w Po godzinach. I tym to forum roznilo sie od Gazety Wyborczej. A niektorzy panowie w ferworze emocji troszke przesadzili i haslami, kolorami i rozmiarami podpisow. To jest forum o architekturze i niech tak zostanie...


----------



## Arazzz

To po co konkursy na moderatora ? :> Po co te wybory ? A jesli ma ich nie byc... to jak wybrac dobrego moda... i kto to ma robic... obecni modowie... zreszta widac jakie sa wybierania przez modow - modow :/


----------



## Arazzz

schabzkoscia said:


> Dlaczego takie odpowiedzi sa tu tolerowane?
> 
> 
> Osobiscie nie przeszkadzaja mi polityczne sygnatury, byle tylko mialy jakas rozsadnej wielkosci czcionke.


Chodzilo o to ze jesli gosc ma problem niech to zglosi modom sa odpowiednie watki... niech napisze PM do tej osoby albo co kolwiek  a nie zaklada teamty ktore sa w zupelnosci nie potrzebne!


----------



## TTank

Arasie tu chyba chodzi o wybory samorządowe

Ale widzę, że temat już był kiedyś wałkowany: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=268721

ps. jaja jak berety


----------



## emti

dla rozłądowania atmosfery... dodam tylko, że jak pierwszy raz spojrzałem na temat wątku to przeczytałem "bony za sygnatury".:happy: Radość ma wielką była, iż WroFanatyk będzie bony rozdawał....:crazy: a tu taki Zonc... znaczy się zonk


----------



## Bodrum

Daję dwa bony za Zonca!


----------



## decapitated

Ja chce bramke numer 2! Chce zestaw kucheny i klocki dla dziecka!


----------



## Petr

^^
Wow! Gratuluję latorośli.


----------



## decapitated

Jestem tylko przewidujący


----------



## Petr

^^
To taka stereotypowa niemiecka cecha.


----------



## Duopolis

Pewnie pierwsza połowa mojej sygnaturki również jest na celowniku? :sleepy:


----------



## WroFanatyk

Koniaczeq said:


> :hahaha:
> 
> odezwała sie najbardziej powazna osoba na forum ! LOL !


Zdziwiłbyś się.


----------



## Petr

Duopolis said:


> Pewnie pierwsza połowa mojej sygnaturki również jest na celowniku? :sleepy:


Zapomniałeś wspomnieć o avatarze.


----------



## Marcin

To moze bony na bany? Kto uzbiera 5 bonow moze komus dac bana ... ale by bylo zabawnie, tylko na co/za co dawac te bony? Moze za 10 zalozonych watkow ktore osiagna ponad 10 stron 1 bon?

Pzdr.


----------



## Duopolis

Petr said:


> Zapomniałeś wspomnieć o avatarze.


Przecież mój avatar nie ma absolutnie nic wspólnego z polityką  Ot miły piesek z gumową zabawką


----------



## zonc

^^

tak na oko mam dwa bany do rozdania.

sonnenkind i TH,czyli moi rywale w drodze po fotel moda  Resztę zbanuję już jako mod


----------



## blix

zonc said:


> ^^
> 
> tak na oko mam dwa bany do rozdania.
> 
> sonnenkind i TH,czyli moi rywale w drodze po fotel moda  Resztę zbanuję już jako mod


:lol:


----------



## zonc

^^

Zaznaczam, że bana nie otrzyma jedynie ta osoba, która odda głos na Zonca dobrowolnie... synu nie widzę ciebie na tej liście?? 


Ps. Na dowód, że nie kłamię zbamuję sam siebie. Przynajmniej będzie tutaj cisza... odwala nam wszystkim razem i z osobna. Z dnia na dzień głupsze wątki, problemy, himery... pomysleć, że niby koniety są histeryczkami... a takie rzeczy na męskim forum (prawie).


----------



## Petr

Chodzą słuchy, że rcube stracił rękę w wypadku i wpadł w depresję, że nie może robić już zdjęć. :crazy:


----------



## mateq

^^ myślę, że rączka może być przydatna jeszcze do kilku innych przyjemnych rzeczy w życiu.


----------



## zonc

^^

pisania na forum??


----------



## sojuz

Ja słyszałem, że ostatnio wyszedł bez czapki i mróz mu mózg ściął nieodwracalnie.


----------



## mariola2k

Witam.

Wczoraj dzwonił do mnie Rafał. Jesteśmy umówieni na poniedziałek (ostatni możliwy dzień ).


----------



## Tommy

No to sprawa wyjaśniona.

Normalnie thriller na forum SKY


----------



## timit

thrilller? a moze farsa??


----------



## DJ_Pablo

^^ Tragikomedia


----------



## hif

jesli to jest żart to jestem za daniem banów. Bo to wszystko jest żenujące.


----------



## DuraAce

Rcube na moderatora!


----------



## markus1234

DJ_Pablo said:


> ^^ Tragikomedia


czyli poprostu rcube ,mistrz offtopicu.


----------



## Arazzz

Biorąc pod uwagę jaką role zaczyna pełnić promocja... chciałbym stworzyć, a raczej zaproponować nowy dział pt: Rozwój i Promocja 
Każde miasto miało by swój topic  
Promocja... wszelki wpływ promocji, rozpoznawalność miast, ilość publikacji o miastach... poprostu sprawy takie zwykłe... np: ktoś informuje, że ukazał się jakiś artykuł w European Biznes << nazwę wymyśliłem ;P I wkleja nam artykuł, albo sprawy konkretnych kampanii promocyjnych naszych miast... kolejny pomysł to rzeczy z jakich nasze miasta są znane... cechy szczególne, regionalizm, turystyka, życie miast, bo to wszystko wpływa na postrzeganie miasta na zew.
Rozwój... to perspektywy dla miast... bardzo często jest tak, że otwiera się nowa firma... i ciężko w wątku o Budowie mówić o wpływie na wygląd i postrzeganie miasta w kraju. Można by tu wrzucić niektóre wątki o zabarwieniu lekko politycznym, jak wybory samorządowe... jakieś porównania, byłych, obecnych władz... 
Wpisujmy nasze pomysły na rozwój miast... mówmy o tym czego nam brakuje... w czym jesteśmy nieźli, co byśmy chcieli zmienić. Pamiętajmy, że rozwój, to też plany zagospodarowania przestrzennego - ich posiadanie, lub ich brak, ma duży wpływ na rozwój miasta.

Mówmy o szeroko rozumianej promocji, jak i rozwoju.

Oczywiście wszystko co wypisałem to propozycje tematów jakie miały by się zawierać w nowym dziale


----------



## starosta

dobry pomysł;

z Poznania niestety dużo wpisów nie będzie... chyba, że krytycznych:
jako pierwszy zgłaszam debilny projekt "Mielno-nadmorska dzielnica Poznania" autorstwa pana Grobelnego :bash:


----------



## Iron

Nie można by tego jakoś w stowarzyszeniach podkleić?? Pomysł dobry ale czy warty nowego działu??

edit: poczekam na więcej wpisów to zdecyduję...może ktos przedstwai argumenty które mnie nastawią na "TAK".


----------



## Arazzz

Ale stow. to nie cale miasto... dzialalnosc stow. nie ma nic wspolnego z promocja i rozwojem miast. Stowarzyszenia sobie... a całe miasto to co innego.


----------



## 625

mam pomysl - nowy dzial, a dokladniej zmiana nazwy dzialu Technika i Technologia - tam ise bardzo malo dzieje, wiec moznaby cos dorzucic, a szerokopojety Design bylby idealny - nie zawsze takie tematy pasuja do PG.

Czyli zmienmy nazwe tamtego dzialu na:
[Technologia i Design]


----------



## emti

jestem na TAK
.
.
.
.
.
.
ale chyba tylko ja;]


----------



## rafael

I ja r?wnież.


----------



## kafarek

:applause:


----------



## decapitated

Chodzi tylko o zmiane nazwy?


----------



## Adolf Warski

Bardzo dobre, ale czemu używać chwast?w językowych?

Może być:

*[Technologia i Wzornictwo]*


----------



## 625

bo dizajn jest bardziej trexi


----------



## mmjp

Tak przy okazji kolejnych zmian na forum, to co z podziałem infry drogowej??


----------



## kotbehemot

Jestem za Technologia i Wzornictwo ;] angielskie slowa w jezyku polskim brzmia glupio


----------



## Iron

Jestem za pomysłem...nazwa...niech będzie po "polskiemu" .


----------



## timit

^^rowniez popieram


----------



## rafael

Wzornictwo - jak to brzmi? :|


----------



## Raine

Design designersko brzmi, niech tak zostanie


----------



## timit

rafael said:


> Wzornictwo - jak to brzmi? :|


jak? po polsku chyba ze napiszemy: 'dizajn'


----------



## preslaw

Też jestem za polską pięknie brzmiącą nazwą: WZORNICTWO


----------



## Lares

dobry pomysł no i popieram wersję PL


----------



## myszoman

tez z checia bym poczytal troche o "dizajnie". Dzial jak bajbardziej, mam tylko nadzieje ze ktos kto wie wiecej na ten temat bedzie sie odzywal. Mi nie przeszkadza nazwa angielska.


----------



## rafael

timit said:


> jak? po polsku chyba ze napiszemy: 'dizajn'


Wszyscy powszechnie używają słowa design, wszyscy doskonale wiedzą, co ono oznacza. Ale cóż, trzeba wygrzebać jakiegoś słownego gniota, którego nikt powszechnie nie stosuje, byle by było polsko.

Może czas przyzwyczaić się, że powszechnie używa się "checklist", wyznacza "deadline'y", urządza "briefingi" etc.? Ewolucja języka w kierunku międzynarodowej standaryzacji nikomu nie zaszkodzi.


----------



## jacekq

To po co w ogóle używać polskiego? A z tym, że wszyscy rozumieją design, checklisty i briefingi to już duża przesada. Rozwój języka to jedno - ale wciskanie na siłę kalki, która jest zbędna, bo istnieje polski odpowiednik nie jest rozwojem, a degradacją języka. Rozwój języka dotyczy takich słów, jak telewizja, radio, laser, keczup, dżojstik, jazz, blues, interfejs - czyli takich, których polskie odpowiedniki ciężko znaleźć.

Niektórym makaronizmom z czasem udaje się przypisać polskie określenia, choć też nie w drodze rewolucji. Kto dziś mówi automobil, aeroplan, karburator?


----------



## rafael

jacekq said:


> To po co w ogóle używać polskiego?


:dunno:

Ja mam nadzieję, że kiedyś powstanie język ogólnoświatowy. Wszelkie inne mogą iść jak dla mnie w zapomnienie.


----------



## timit

rafael said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Ja mam nadzieję, że kiedyś powstanie język ogólnoświatowy. Wszelkie inne mogą iść jak dla mnie w zapomnienie.


i wszystko jasne:sleepy:

a polskie slowo 'wzornictwo' jak najbardziej istnieje, spójrzmy chociazby na nazwy wydzialow na ASP Wzornictwa Przemysłowego a nie Dizajnu/Desingu. i chyba nie brzmi to jakos koślawo?


----------



## rafael

timit said:


> i wszystko jasne:sleepy:


Czy źle być wszędzie rozumianym i rozumieć wszystkich? Lepiej używać peryferyjnego języka, którego znajomość nie przedstawia żadnej większej wartości w świecie?



timit said:


> a polskie slowo 'wzornictwo' jak najbardziej istnieje, spójrzmy chociazby na nazwy wydzialow na ASP Wzornictwa Przemysłowego a nie Dizajnu/Desingu. i chyba nie brzmi to jakos koślawo?


Owszem istnieje i co z tego? Istnieje też wiele innych słów, tylko nikt ich powszechnie nie używa.

Stosowanie w nazwie wydziału jakiejś zapyziałej uczelni jest marnym wyznacznikiem. Lepiej spojrzeć na firmy i pracownie, które designem się zajmują. Nie znajdziesz tam stanowiska "wzorzysta" czy "wzornik", a designer. Nie są to firmy wzornicze, a właśnie designerskie. To funkcjonujące jednostki w branży określają stosowany zakres słów, a nie stetryczali profesorowie na odstrzelonych od realnego świata uczelniach.


----------



## timit

rafael said:


> Czy źle być wszędzie rozumianym i rozumieć wszystkich? Lepiej używać peryferyjnego języka, którego znajomość nie przedstawia żadnej większej wartości w świecie?
> 
> .


a my sie po polsku juz nie mozemy porozumiec i musimy do tego uzwac miedzy soba slow obcych??



rafael said:


> Lepiej spojrzeć na firmy i pracownie, które designem się zajmują. Nie znajdziesz tam stanowiska "wzorzysta" czy "wzornik", a designer. Nie są to firmy wzornicze, a właśnie designerskie. To funkcjonujące jednostki w branży określają stosowany zakres słów, a nie stetryczali profesorowie na odstrzelonych od realnego świata uczelniach.


a nie znasz slowa projektant?

ja sie nie upieram, tylko uwazam ze polskie slowo jest rownie dobre jak zagraniczne, a skoro to polskie forum no to dlaczego nie po polsku??

w koncu to Forum Polskich Wiezowcow, a nie Polskich Skyscraperów


----------



## jacekq

rafael said:


> Czy źle być wszędzie rozumianym i rozumieć wszystkich? Lepiej używać peryferyjnego języka, którego znajomość nie przedstawia żadnej większej wartości w świecie?


Nie mam nic przeciwko powstaniu języka uniwersalnego, ale nic na siłę, a już zupełnie jestem przeciw bajaniem o takim uniwersum, by przykryć swoje braki w słowniku.



rafael said:


> Owszem istnieje i co z tego? Istnieje też wiele innych słów, tylko nikt ich powszechnie nie używa.


Twoje rozumienie powszechności, jak napisałem wcześniej jest mocno zafałszowane.



rafael said:


> Lepiej spojrzeć na firmy i pracownie, które designem się zajmują. Nie znajdziesz tam stanowiska "wzorzysta" czy "wzornik", a designer.


To też świadczy o brakach w wykształceniu i łatwiźnie. Mamy teraz piękne zawody - różne managery, designery, sellery. Na ulicach markety i shopy. Tylko o czym to świadczy? Bo moim zdaniem na pewno nie o uniwersalizowaniu się języka.


----------



## rafael

timit said:


> a my sie po polsku juz nie mozemy porozumiec i musimy do tego uzwac miedzy soba slow obcych??


Upowszechnianie słów "obcych" jest doskonałą drogą do uniwersalizacji języka. Jak najbardziej popieram takie praktyki.



timit said:


> a nie znasz slowa projektant?


Znam, ale również się go nie stosuje tak powszechnie jak designer. Zresztą projektant (w sumie dość błędnie), jest często kojarzony nieco inaczej niż designer.



timit said:


> ja sie nie upieram, tylko uwazam ze polskie slowo jest rownie dobre jak zagraniczne, a skoro to polskie forum no to dlaczego nie po polsku??


Gdyż tak mówi się w języku branżowym. Polski język biznesowy, marketingowy, techniczny i każdy inny, który dotyczy rozwijającej się dziedziny, przesiany jest obcymi wtrąceniami. Bywając w różnych firmach, często można spostrzec, że nawet co drugie słowo jakie jest tam używane, pochodzi z angielskiego.
Tak już jest i tego się nie zmieni. A moim zdaniem nawet nie należy próbować zmieniać, bo zjawisko to jest bardzo korzystne. Prowadzi do uniwersalizacji i internacjonalizacji języka. 

Czy nie milej byłoby się urodzić z angielskim, niż z polskim? Dzięki upodabnianiu się języków, być może któreś Twoje przyszłe pokolenie będzie miało taką okazję.


----------



## 625

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtzdxseO-gs&NR


----------



## NorthPole

rafael said:


> :dunno:
> Ja mam nadzieję, że kiedyś powstanie język ogólnoświatowy. Wszelkie inne mogą iść jak dla mnie w zapomnienie.


No właśnie jakiś czas temu zacząłem się uczyć tego języka, ale idzie mi jak po grudzie. Że pisze się od prawej do lewej to jeszcze pryszcz i literek też można się nauczyć, ale ten brak samogłosek jest dla mnie nie do przeskoczenia hno:
Uważam natomiast, że poczynając od gimnazjum należałoby wprowadzić obowiązkowe lekcje loglana/lojbana. Nad innymi sztucznymi językami ma tę przewagę, że jest logiczny i jednoznaczny (nie ma możliwości konstrukcji zdań niejednoznacznych w pisowni lub wymowie), a tym samym jest też wyśmienity do komunikacji z maszynami (w tę i we w tę).



rafael said:


> Tylko że kalkulator jest słowem obcym. Po polsku powinno być liczydło.


Kalkulator i liczydła to różne rzeczy. Po angielsku liczydła to abacus (u nas też kiedyś chyba było "abakus", ale postanowiliśmy mieć własny wyraz, wszak Polacy nie gęsi).


----------



## doctor_

Jak w temacie.


----------



## Arazzz

Oczywiscie... chocby sama kategoria "Miasta Polskie".


----------



## Szycha

Niby po co? Przecież FPW to polska sekcja na Skyscrapercity, nie zapominajmy o tym.


----------



## Tomaso

Pewnie, że powinna powstać! Dałoby to mozliwośc promowania Polski wśród zagranicznych forumowiczów.


----------



## bb78

Znaczy kawałek FPW po angielsku? Przeciw, I don't see the point.


----------



## Ka-8

Zdecydowanie tak.


----------



## darius.

A nie lepiej tworzyć polskie wątki po angielsku w innych sekcjach SSC?


----------



## Raine

Nie
...ale tak za większą autonomią


----------



## doctor_

Po co ? np po to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10715714&postcount=81

Nawet nie musi być sekcja, starczyłby jeden przyklejony wątek


----------



## Ka-8

doctor_ said:


> Nawet nie musi być sekcja, starczyłby jeden przyklejony wątek


Lepiej sekcja, w jednym watku bedzie mydlo i powidlo sie mieszalo. Obrazowo mowiac bedzie burdel.


----------



## billy-the-kid

bb78 said:


> Znaczy kawałek FPW po angielsku? Przeciw, I don't see the point.


^^ me neither...


----------



## MAR_tm

łajl meni of ju ar agejnst, i finkt it łud bi samtyn ryli rader speszjal


----------



## bb78

doctor_ said:


> Po co ? np po to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10715714&postcount=81


To może w jakimś widocznym miejscu (sticky na głównym forum? syganturki kilku osób udzielających się w działach obcojęzycznych?) umieścić coś w stylu:

Dear foreigners, if you would like to ask questions about Poland, Polish cities, Polish language, culture or traditions - do not hesitate to do it in this subforum. Some of us understand English very well and we can answer any questions you may have.

Jeszcze niech ktoś napisze wersję niemiecką i hiszpańską i 3/4 świata nie będzie miało problemów


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Nie widzę takiej potrzeby. To że czasami zagląda tu ktoś nie mówiący po polsku nie jest wystarczającym powodem by tworzyć odrębną, anglojęzyczną część. 

Fr. M


----------



## MAR_tm

bb78 said:


> Jeszcze niech ktoś napisze wersję niemiecką i hiszpańską i 3/4 świata nie będzie miało problemów


hmmmm a chiński ?


----------



## markus1234

zdecydowanie nie.

nie osmieszajmy sie. macie w polsce 1 200metrowiec ,dwie trzy powazne budowy ,a wy tutaj chcecie polska strone tak rozbudowac jak by w polsce powstawalo 10 nowych shanghaiow.


----------



## bb78

MAR_tm said:


> hmmmm a chiński ?


3/4 Chińczyków lepiej lub gorzej radzi sobie z angielskim.


----------



## raul

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Nie widzę takiej potrzeby. To że czasami zagląda tu ktoś nie mówiący po polsku nie jest wystarczającym powodem by tworzyć odrębną, anglojęzyczną część.
> 
> Fr. M


Otóż to!


----------



## decapitated

bb78 said:


> 3/4 Chińczyków lepiej lub gorzej radzi sobie z angielskim.


www.ce.cn
Sprache: Trotz der stark verbreiteten Fremdsprachenschulungen sind gute *Englischkenntnisse in China nur in den selteren Fällen* zu erwarten. Stets einen auf chinesisch geschriebenen Zettel mit der Anschrift ihres Hotels, Fahrzieles oder die Telefonnummer eines chinesisch sprechenden Bekannten bei sich zu haben, ist empfehlenswert. 
"Dobrej znajomości języka angielskiego można spodziewac sie tylko w rzadkich przypadkach. Radzą też na kartce napisać adres hotelu, cel podróży i numer telefonu chińskiego przyjaciela 
A na wikipedia.org piszą, że po angielsku mówi 200 do 300 milionów Chińczyków, czyli 15 do 23%. A wydaje mi sie, że o i tak dużo przesadzone liczby.


----------



## billy-the-kid

bb78 said:


> 3/4 Chińczyków lepiej lub gorzej radzi sobie z angielskim.


Negative. Na Discovery albo Planete mówili że nie tylko Chińczycy ale nawet większośc Japończyków nie zna angielskiego. Nawet w Hong-Kongu znajomośc angielskiego nie jest powszechna wbrew pozorom. Moje osobiste doświadczenia w pełni to potwierdzają, Chińczycy z Hong-Kongu na targach mieli fatalną znajomości angielskiego. Z jednym inżynierem prawie w ogóle nie mogłem się dogadac...


----------



## bb78

Aleście się uczepili tych Chińczyków 

Jeśli jest tak, jak mówicie, to niech ktoś jeszcze przetłumaczy te parę zdań na chiński, nie widzę problemu


----------



## decapitated

^^ a po co? Wystarczy wątek podczepiony tam gdzie jest księga skarg i jesli jakis zagraniczny user bedzie mial problem, pytanie to je tam zaga, a nie bedzi ezaśmiecał inne watki.


----------



## NorthPole

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Nie widzę takiej potrzeby. To że czasami zagląda tu ktoś nie mówiący po polsku nie jest wystarczającym powodem by tworzyć odrębną, anglojęzyczną część.
> 
> Fr. M


A może mylisz skutek z przyczyną?
Polscy forumowicze nie udzielają się zbytnio w innych forach, nawet tych z "urzędowym" językiem angielskim, stąd może mylne przekonanie, że obcokrajowcy na takie fora nie zaglądają, podczas gdy 20-30% postów na forach izraelskim czy tureckim pochodzi prawdopodobnie ob "inostranców".
Także polski język jest skutecznym straszakiem dla tych, którzy próbowaliby zagaić w szerzej znanym języku :bash:

Jestem za utworzeniem przyklejonego wątku lub dwóch (np. jeden bardziej merytoryczny i jeden w rodzaju "Everything you want to know about Poland"), a jeśli na ten lep przyklei się wystarczająco dużo zagranicznych much, za utworzeniem działu anglojęzycznego. Taki kraj jak Polska MUSI się promować, inaczej popełniamy grzech śmiertelny zaniechania hno:


----------



## timit

NorthPole said:


> Jestem za utworzeniem przyklejonego wątku lub dwóch (np. jeden bardziej merytoryczny i jeden w rodzaju "Everything you want to know about Poland"), a jeśli na ten lep przyklei się wystarczająco dużo zagranicznych much, za utworzeniem działu anglojęzycznego. Taki kraj jak Polska MUSI się promować, inaczej popełniamy grzech śmiertelny zaniechania hno:


zgadzam sie z tym co kolega zaproponowal powyzej:cheers:


----------



## decapitated

^^ Czyli tak jak mówie, podczepić pod Księgą. Timit, zakładaj.


----------



## timit

^^ co? pod Ksiega Przeprosin??


----------



## onslow

http://my.opera.com/propership/blog/


----------



## talkinghead

niezle. tzn witrynka.. bo nasi dziennikarze - no comments (nie dotyczy to tylko tego zagadnienia. mam wrazenie ze najlepiej znaja sie na seks aferach)

pzdr


----------



## 625

podbijam!
http://www.rzeczy.net/czytaj_249.php

i przy okazji, prosba do modow, o dodanie polla:
czy jestes za dodaniem do działu
[Technika i Technologia] Designu?
Tak/Nie


----------



## Adolf Warski

625 said:


> podbijam!
> http://www.rzeczy.net/czytaj_249.php
> 
> i przy okazji, prosba do modow, o dodanie polla:
> czy jestes za dodaniem do działu
> [Technika i Technologia] Designu?
> Tak/Nie


i jeszcze 3. możliwość: czy jestes za dodaniem do działu
[Technika i Technologia] Wzornictwa?


----------



## emti

ale wzornictwa jakiego? przemysłowego? czy ogólnie wzornictwa? ale co to jest ogólne wzornictwo?:crazy:


----------



## emti

pierwszy oddałem głos!!!!!!!!! ha


----------



## DuraAce

Design przełkne jeszcze, ale jak słysze superwajzor, superwajzer, superwejzor itd odmieniane przez wszystkie przypadki to mna rzuca na wszystkie strony.


----------



## TTank

Niech będzie dizajn, choć wzornictwo to takie fajne słowo...
A zwolennikom globalnego języka polecam odcinek South Parku z przyszłości, gdzie wszyscy mieli jednakowy, zmiksowany kolor skóry - sraczkowaty i oczywiście rozmawiali wspólnym językiem... Jakiś angielski czy amerykański profesor wpadł też na pomysł by stworzyć język globish, czyli chyba 1-2tyś słów opartych na uproszczonej (można bardziej?) angielskiej gramatyce. A przecież mamy już chinglish


----------



## MAR_tm

emti said:


> ale wzornictwa jakiego? przemysłowego? czy ogólnie wzornictwa? ale co to jest ogólne wzornictwo?:crazy:


nie pyskuj, emti 

swoją drogą wyrażenie *wsio ryba* to zwrot znany w całym kraju ?!


----------



## jacekq

emti said:


> ale wzornictwa jakiego? przemysłowego? czy ogólnie wzornictwa? ale co to jest ogólne wzornictwo?:crazy:


...a co to jest design? :bash:


----------



## emti

jacekq said:


> ...a co to jest design? :bash:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

detal elewacji budynku, indywidualnie projektowany, produkowany w setkach sztuk... czy to już jest wzornictwo przemysłowe? nie ;P


ps. drogi Jacku, czy ja napisałem gdzieś, iż jestem zwolennikiem terminu "design"? ;>


----------



## jacekq

Chodzi mi o to, że tworzy się kalki słów angielskich nie wykorzystując istniejących polskich. Argument, że wzornictwo oznacza co innego jest nijaki, bo wzornictwo w tej chwili niczego nie oznacza - wyszło niemal całkowicie z użycia na rzecz enigmatycznego dizajnu - czy to musi być wzornictwo przemysłowe? Nie, a czy dizajn dotyczy tylko detali architektonicznych? Nie.


----------



## kotbehemot

Niezbyt mi sie podoba ten banner, ale teraz kiedy juz rozumiem o co chodzi to powiem, ze to jest bardzo w niemieckim stylu..


----------



## bsu50_

Mnie sie bardziej kojarzy z tym


----------



## jacekq

Deadeye Reloaded said:


> A slowo "GEIL" odpowiada chyba polskiemu "EKSTRA" w jezyku mlodziezowym choc nie jestem tego pewny.


Hehehe, Ekstra polskim słowem 

A to coś z lewej z GODŁEM kojarzy mi się ze Szninklem


----------



## kafarek

Jak zobaczyłem to pomyślałem że [cholerne reklamy] Cyfra plus czy inny Polsat Cyfrowy reklamuje swoją platformę


----------



## darius.

a ja myślałem,że skoro zbliżają sie święta, to ten gość to Bóg, podziwiający jakiś niemiecki wynalazek


----------



## RobPaine

bsu50_ said:


> Mnie sie bardziej kojarzy z tym


Dokladnie to samo chcialem napisac - myslalem ze to jakas reklama :lol:


----------



## 625

podbijam i prosze modow, o dzialanie - ci, ktorzy nie glosowali chyba juz tego nie zrobia.


----------



## Darek_W

*Forumowicz złamał zabezpieczenia HD DVD?*


Kino Domowe 2006-12-29, ostatnia aktualizacja 
GAZETA WYBORCZA


*Niejaki Muslix64 - jeden z użytkowników forum Doom9 - twierdzi, że złamał stosowane na płytach HD DVD zabezpieczenia AACS (Advanced Access Content System), co pozwoliło mu na skopiowanie zawartości krążka na dysk twardy komputera. *


Muslix64 umieścił w serwisie YouTube wideo mające być dowodem skuteczności jego metody, pozwalającej na skopiowanie zawartości płyty HD DVD na dysk twardy komputera. Udostępnił również do pobrania (w serwisie RapidShare.com) odpowiednie narzędzie o nazwie BackupHDDVD (V0.99) umożliwiające podobno znalezienie odpowiedniego (dla każdego tytułu) klucza kryptograficznego i przeprowadzenie całej operacji.

Twórca podkreśla, że oprogramowanie, które zostało napisane w Javie, jest jeszcze dosyć niestabilne. Obiecuje jednak, że 2 stycznia opublikuje stosowne uaktualnienie (V1.00).

Więcej informacji (między innymi linki do filmu oraz aplikacji) można znaleźć na forum doom9.


Krzysztof Lech


----------



## talkinghead

Zabezpieczena sa po to by je lamac. Nie ma idealnych.


----------



## Castle_Bravo

No to mamy bodajze nowy rekord w lamaniu zabezpieczen  DVD lamano ponad rok (albo lepiej), a tu uwineli sie w pol roku


----------



## dawid_silesia

juz myslalem, ze ktorys z naszych forowiczow


----------



## piter89

ciekawa sprawa  trzeba miec lep aby cos takiego rozgryzc


----------



## Wilq

To tu!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oZGYb92isE

hehehe


----------



## bb78

piter89 said:


> trzeba miec lep aby cos takiego rozgryzc


Ja mam taki:








ale mi się nie udało...


----------



## piter89

^^ ha ha ha 
od teraz zaczynam stawiać polskie znaki


----------



## kotbehemot

^^ piter, Twoj komentarz niechcacy jest jeszcze smieszniejszy niz bb78, a juz bb mnie rozwalil


----------



## emti

bo procz lpa i musk by sie przydal  ;P


----------



## Petr

^^
Oprócz lepu ma się rozumieć. :crazy:


----------



## piter89

dobra, juz koniec!


----------



## Arazzz

co koniec  lep to lep ale bez musku nie da rady órzywadz


----------



## Tomaso

Popieram TH. Trzymajmy poziom.
Choć wrzuty np. Raula w tym temacie niesamowicie mnie rozśmieszyły.


----------



## Adolf Warski

MAR_tm said:


> w miarę subtelne, ale niezłe :hahaha:


Ciekawa seria bardzo:


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11182846&postcount=25

:lol:


----------



## Bodrum

^^ No, trzeba przyznać, to było piękne


----------



## blix

Adolf Warski said:


> ^^ Jest tego na youtube więcej - i dobre jest - to jest polityczne tylko zasadniczo


Hhahahha, ostatnie słowa true


----------



## Patryjota

popieram TH - jakiś poziom musi być


----------



## Arazzz

Kto pomoże... kogos od stron www potrzebuje, pilne w tej chwili pomoc potrzebna  

kontakt na gg nizej podany... w sygnaturze... thx !


----------



## Guest

W dziale Po Godzinach, napisano juz ponad 100 tysiecy postow 
Tak sobie napisalem, dla Waszej wiadomosci 

Za nastepne 100 tysiecy :cheers:


----------



## decapitated

Ole :cheers:


----------



## Raine

Nie pierwszy i nie ostatni raz pewnie 
zresztą nie wiem czy to powód do dumy


----------



## Bezimienny

No jak będziemy takimi postami nabijac forum :bash: to niedługo znowu będziemy mieli okazję do świętowania :cheers:


----------



## kafarek

Na zdrowie


----------



## AMS guy

Najwiecej postow pewnie nastukali Cappi i Bodrum. :sleepy:


----------



## 625

dlatego non toper mam teraz to:

500 - Internal Server Error


----------



## Bodrum

AMS guy said:


> Najwiecej postow pewnie nastukali Cappi i Bodrum. :sleepy:


Ciotka klotka z Amsterdamu niech nie myśli, że odsunie podejrzenia od siebie :sleepy:


----------



## raul

a mi nareszcie zaczeło działac forum bo od jakiejś godziny było z tym niezbyt dobrze...


----------



## darius.

^^ pewnie Jan zauważył te 100k i postanowił nas przystopowac w tej płodności


----------



## mybeer

lol


----------



## kotbehemot

a ile w torebkach?


----------



## pan_tomas

Pora likwidować...


----------



## MarcinK

poza śląskiem to najczęściej Warszawa


----------



## Niebuszewiak

Czasami zajrze do Poznania, wiec Wielkopolska.


----------



## Strzala

ervinn said:


> widzę @strzała,że się nudzisz dzisiaj....  a sesja zaliczona?


Ostatnią sesje zaliczyłem we wrześniu 2006Teraz rzeźbię koncówkę magisterki(niedługo zbuduje colloseum z puszek po energy drinkach),więc cały czas przy kompie,mam nadzieje,ze w koncu sie obronie w lutym:cheers:A jak u Ciebie?


----------



## EeddeekK

a ja zaznaczyłem Małopolska i Lubelszczyzna ;> 
a najczesciej to oczywiscie podlasie


----------



## darius.

Kurcze, pomyliło mi się  chciałem zaznaczyć Wawę...


----------



## Marceli Szpak

darius. said:


> Kurcze, pomyliło mi się  chciałem zaznaczyć Wawę...


A kogo zaznaczyles ze tak Ci smutno ??


----------



## ervinn

Strzala said:


> Ostatnią sesje zaliczyłem we wrześniu 2006Teraz rzeźbię koncówkę magisterki(niedługo zbuduje colloseum z puszek po energy drinkach),więc cały czas przy kompie,mam nadzieje,ze w koncu sie obronie w lutym:cheers:A jak u Ciebie?



ooo, ja magisterkę będę szlifował na dobre za rok , a tymczasem jeszcze 4 egzaminy...w ciągu najbliższego 1,5 tygodnia 
powodzenia 


A poza wątkami lubelskimi zaglądam też czasem na pomorze (w sumie nie wiem dlaczego - może przez te si tałers), podlasie, bydgoskie i szczecińskie...


----------



## timit

poza Wawą, Kraków i Małopolska


----------



## AUTO

Śląski ze względu na ST i CP we Wrocławiu


----------



## Guest

Po rowno Wlkp i Slaskie. Bo dokoptowali:angry: lubuskie do wielkopolskiego, a Slask bo Wro  Nic nie zaznaczylem, bo byloby niesprawiedliwe.


----------



## delfin_pl

Trojmiasto
gap
.
.
.
.
.
.
Warszawa


----------



## boogo

Wielkopolska.


----------



## MAR_tm

jeszcze do niedawna - Warszawę, teraz za dużo spekulacji, za mało konkretów 

także oprócz rodzimych stron - Lubelszczyznę i Małopolskę, ewentualnie Pomorze


----------



## mateq

Przy wchodzeniu na forum otwieram trzy działy: *Wielkopolska, Śląsk i Warszawa* - w tej kolejności  Dlatego jeśli mogę tylko raz wybrać, zaznaczam Śląsk. 

Niestety ten dział, a zwłaszcza wątki wrocławskie ostatnio nie zachęcają do czytania ogromnym dziennym przyrostem nowych postów, niekoniecznie na temat  - i jedna uwaga, mało zdjęć z pomniejszych budów. Nawet z Arkad rzadko kiedy mamy zdjęcia naszych forumowczów  Warszawa wprost przeciwnie. 

Często jestem także w wątkach Kołobrzeskich. 

Mam jeszcze kilka innych ulubionych, ale częstotliwość zaglądania tam jest znacznie mniejsza.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

mateq moze to dlatego ze w watku wrocławski info zasłyszane na przystanku autobusowym jest oficialnym info na forum i odowiednia iloscia postow skomentowane ja tam lubie podlasie


----------



## Curz

mateq said:


> i jedna uwaga, mało zdjęć z pomniejszych budów. Nawet z Arkad rzadko kiedy mamy zdjęcia naszych forumowczów  Warszawa wprost przeciwnie.


A na co ci codziennie zdjecia Arkad?  Juz na ukonczeniu sa, na zenwatrz sie juz prawie nic nie zmienia


----------



## Mika'el

Najczesciej zagladam do Wielkopolski, a w zasadzie to do budowy stadionu przy BulgarskiejGeneralnie sledze wszystkie stadiony w Polsce


----------



## mateq

Curz said:


> A na co ci codziennie zdjecia Arkad?  Juz na ukonczeniu sa, na zenwatrz sie juz prawie nic nie zmienia


To wbijajcie się do wewnątrz


----------



## ChrisPL

Darek_W said:


> Talkinghead przez pomyłkę wykasował z forum ogromny, liczący 2000 postów topik:
> 
> .


gratulacje :applause: a o czym byl ten temat?

edytka: a juz widze, w googlach sie zachowala pierwsza strona.


----------



## Bodrum

Warszawa. Kiedyś Śląsk, ale w zalewie spamu wrocławskie wątki stały się dla mnie mocno nieczytelne, a te z Katowic i okolic słabo żyją, bo oni mają forum GKW, plus ciężko je czasem odnaleźć w zalewie tych z Wrocka


----------



## kędziorek

tez ostatnio się zastanawialem, co z nim. czemu rzucil ssc? ;/


----------



## zonc

Kto wysłał ten baner?? Wygrał przecież inny z Warszawy... winny powinien otrzymać bana, gdyż z nikim nie konsultował decyzji... na mnie w końcu były najazdy... a inni są ponad prawem?

:nuts:


----------



## Raine

Ale robicie problemy z tymi banerami ;]


----------



## zonc

Zemszczę się )) Baner ładny, ale złamał zasady... chyba, że je odwołano... kary nie będzie to wracam do zabawy


----------



## behemot

Swoja droga przecietny. Kawalek dzwigu, sciana opieta siatka, jakas laczka w gornym rogu. To co teoretycznie najwazniejsze na tym zdjeciu, czyli Zielona Brame, zauwaza sie na samym koncu.


----------



## zonc

NA STOS NA STOS!!


----------



## ivica

ciekawe co powiedz mo(r)dy ??

od ich (braku)reakcji bedzie duzo zalezalo


----------



## Iron

Choć uwielbiam Gdańsk to baner kiepski...wogóle nie oddaje charakteru Długiego Targu...wogóle że to jest Długi Targ to domyśli się chyba tylko ten kto dobrze zna to miasto...a powinno byc tak że jak ktos był...zerknie i pomyśli sobie..."No tak...to przecież Długi Targ z cudnym ratuszem, fontanną Neptuna no i tymi pysznymi lodami "Soprano"...a tu nic z tego ...straszy za to niezagospodarowana jeszcze Wyspa Spichrzów i budowa Radissona...:sleepy:


----------



## markus1234

ten banner wyglada jak przecietna wiocha w polnocnych niemczech...


----------



## Bodrum

Kawałek kamienicy, dziura, tu jakieś kamienice, tu jakieś dachy, z czego jeden chyba w remoncie, krzywa Zielona Brama, coś co wygląda jak remont kamienicy, a jest budową hotelu, nagle spichrze, żuraw sięgający niebios, dziura... Chaos i malaria  Kompozycja beznadziejna... Jedyny plus jest taki, że Wyspa Spichrzów udaje ładną połać zieleni 

Cholera jasna, nie ma jak dobry PR


----------



## Adas_wch

noo lipa baner ale coz ;] bywa ;]


----------



## 0maniek0

eeee....nie znacie sie


----------



## wloczykij

zonc said:


> kary nie będzie to wracam do zabawy


O jejku 

btw: baner gorzej niż przeciętny


----------



## MAR_tm

słaby banner, w takim razie @zoncu przeprowadź śledztwo, dowiedz się kto sprawcą tego niecnego czynu, czy zrobił to z premedytacją, czy też może nieświadom wcześniejszych ustaleń (może nowy użytkownik ?) i ogłoś wyniki publicznie 
sam jestem ciekaw rezultatów :lol:


----------



## wloczykij

@ Mar_tm
rozwiązanie tej zagadki może być bardzo zaskakujące...
1. miasto Gdańsk: to tylko dla 'zmylenia przeciwnika'
2. pomysł i wykonanie banera: to akt konsekwencji
3. założenie wątku: patrz punkt pierwszy


----------



## Guest

Jak dla mnie w miare poprawny. 
Tylko ze moglby byc ze znaczniej wyzszej wysokosci i z dalszej odleglosci. Ale takie rzeczy to tylko z helikoptera


----------



## WuMike

nsolak said:


> Jak dla mnie w miare poprawny.
> Tylko ze moglby byc ze znaczniej wyzszej wysokosci i z dalszej odleglosci. Ale takie rzeczy to tylko z helikoptera


Podzielam zdanie.

Btw, trzeba zaprzegnac naszych motolotniarzy, zeby popstrykali fotki specjalnie na potrzeby nastepnych bannerow dla SSC


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Banner porażka...żal pięknego miasta.


----------



## MAR_tm

wloczykij said:


> @ Mar_tm
> rozwiązanie tej zagadki może być bardzo zaskakujące...
> 1. miasto Gdańsk: to tylko dla 'zmylenia przeciwnika'
> 2. pomysł i wykonanie banera: to akt konsekwencji
> 3. założenie wątku: patrz punkt pierwszy


sugerujesz, że banner ma pochodzenie poniekąd bydgoskie ?


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Krzywy, bardzo brzydki jak na możliwości Gdańska. Nie pokazuje nawet ułamka piękna tego miasta. Wstyd...

Fr. M


----------



## aleph_null

baner mi sie bardzo podoba. od razu widac, ze miasto sie buduje. ciekawa architektura, zielen, sloneczko. zdecydowanie jedna z lepszych reklam Gdanska na tym forum. brawa dla autora projektu!


----------



## rafael

Co do banneru, przesadzacie, co do zasad też. W porównaniu do ostatniej "bydgoszczanej" twórczości, jest on po prostu piękny!
Jeżeli ktoś ma ładny banner, niech go po prostu wysyła Janowi. Niech wyznacznikiem będzie opinia kilku osób, nie jakiś poll. W przeciwnym razie będą się sporadycznie pojawiać wyłącznie nudne widoczki z Warszawy.


----------



## piter89

^^ od dawna tak proponowalem.
Dzisiejszy banner jest całkiem ładny, nie wiem czemu wiekszosc ludzi sie czepia.


----------



## Bodrum

Rafael, ależ oczywiście, że ten banner nie jest taki zły, bo to w końcu kiepskie, bo kiepskie, ale zdjęcie centrum Gdańska, a nie jakieś koszmarki wyglądające na zrobione w Paincie (sorry, no ale tak to pamiętam), więc przewina jest nieporównanie mniejsza... No ale doprawdy, Główne Miasto naprawdę można o wiele wdzięczniej przedstawić


----------



## Szycha

Każdemu nie musi się podobać, grunt, że Jan- administrator forum- wyraził aprobatę. Można pisać o tym zdjęciu wiele rzeczy, ale krzywe to nie jest, przyłóżcie linijkę moi drodzy eksperci . 
Jak mogłem złamać zasady jeśli nie są one jasno przedstawione, no ludzie? Chyba admin wie lepiej co się dzieje na jego podwórku? Prawo niższego rzędu musi być zgodne z prawem wyższego. 
Mój banner pokazywałem od dłuższego czasu i jakoś NIKT się kwapił wtedy do jego oceny, kompletna zlewka. Jeśli dalej uważacie, że należy mi się ban to bardzo proszę, chociaż po takich akcjach to pewnie sam zrezygnuję. A, wysłałem kilka zdjęć tak więc pewnie za jakiś czas wyświetli się moja kolejna, obrzydliwa propozycja.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie


----------



## ivica

ha no wlasnie moi milo modowie jak sie ustosunkujecie do wypowiedzi szychy ??


----------



## zonc

Mi się tam nawet podoba... forum o budownictwie i budowa jest! 

PS.Nie chcę dla Ciebie bana... serio! Chodzi mi tylko o zasady... moderatorzy wymyślają głupie zasady... skutkiem czego nie ma żadnych banerów  

Popieram Szychę w stwierdzeniu, że nikt nie kwapi się do rzetelnej oceny...


Mam tylko nadzieję, że to koniec głupich zasad i rywalizacji o baner w której wygrać i tak musi Wawa (bo ma najwięcej userów).


----------



## piter89

Ja zgadzam się z Szychą. Polle i te wszystkie procedury powoduja tylko brak polskich bannerów.


----------



## Bodrum

Oczywiście, krzywizna to kwestia perspektywy i tego skąd robiono zdjęcie  (cholibcia, czy akademik ASP naprawdę jest taki pochylony?  Zad tamtej pierzei w ogóle wygląda dziwnie) Ale do licha, tu mamy wycinek tego - banner. Banner chaotyczny i kiepski jak na możliwości Gdańska. W centrum uwagi mamy co? Kamienicę w rusztowaniach! No alleluja!

Już chyba lepiej byłoby machnąć pocztówkowe ujęcie z Motławą i Żurawiem. Nie uważam tego banneru za jakoś fatalny, ale mógłby być znacznie lepszy, o.

@Zonc: Nagle wycofujesz się ze swoich słów z nocy? Już ci przeszło i dziecinada skończona? Uważaj co piszesz w emocjach, bo wiesz, jaki masz PR na tym forum...

Ale żeby nie było, ja również uważam, że ostatni sposób wybierania banneru okazał się fatalnie nieskuteczny. Zdaje mi się jednak, że to dlatego, że nikt przy tym nie posiedział, nie trzymał non-stop ręki na pulsie i nie pchał sprawy konsekwentnie do przodu. Bo polle jak najbardziej mogą być (może z jakąś rotacją widoczków, żeby nie było non-stop Wawy), tylko ktoś musi przy tym regularnie pracować :]


----------



## ervinn

no to lecimy z polskimi miastami! ponoć 16 lutego będzie baner z Łodzi! :cheers:


----------



## MAR_tm

rafael said:


> Co do banneru, przesadzacie, co do zasad też. W porównaniu do ostatniej "bydgoszczanej" twórczości, jest on po prostu piękny!
> Jeżeli ktoś ma ładny banner, niech go po prostu wysyła Janowi. Niech wyznacznikiem będzie opinia kilku osób, nie jakiś poll. W przeciwnym razie będą się sporadycznie pojawiać wyłącznie nudne widoczki z Warszawy.





Szycha said:


> Każdemu nie musi się podobać, grunt, że Jan- administrator forum- wyraził aprobatę. Można pisać o tym zdjęciu wiele rzeczy, ale krzywe to nie jest, przyłóżcie linijkę moi drodzy eksperci .
> Jak mogłem złamać zasady jeśli nie są one jasno przedstawione, no ludzie? Chyba admin wie lepiej co się dzieje na jego podwórku? Prawo niższego rzędu musi być zgodne z prawem wyższego.
> Mój banner pokazywałem od dłuższego czasu i jakoś NIKT się kwapił wtedy do jego oceny, kompletna zlewka. Jeśli dalej uważacie, że należy mi się ban to bardzo proszę, chociaż po takich akcjach to pewnie sam zrezygnuję. A, wysłałem kilka zdjęć tak więc pewnie za jakiś czas wyświetli się moja kolejna, obrzydliwa propozycja.
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


macie racje
olać sikiem sinusoidalnym polle i słać propozycje do Jana niezależnie od opinii forumowiczów

...żebyście się kiedyś nie zdziwili :lol:


----------



## rafael

MAR_tm said:


> macie racje
> olać sikiem sinusoidalnym polle i słać propozycje do Jana niezależnie od opinii forumowiczów
> 
> ...żebyście się kiedyś nie zdziwili :lol:


Opinie tak, ale nie polle, bo w kółko będzie Warszawa. Nikt specjalnie nie krytykuje - wysyłamy. Krótko i prosto!


----------



## Bodrum

^^ Wystarczy w pollach wprowadzić blokadę np. dla dwukrotnego z rzędu wystąpienia danego miasta. Żadna wielka filozofia, trzeba tylko chcieć.


----------



## Iron

MAR_tm said:


> macie racje
> olać sikiem sinusoidalnym polle i słać propozycje do Jana niezależnie od opinii forumowiczów
> 
> ...żebyście się kiedyś nie zdziwili :lol:



Cholernie to dziwne...były bydgoskie "zoncowe" banery w niedługim od siebie odstępie czasu to zaraz wprowadzono jakieś zasady żeby ograniczyć kiepścizne...teraz pojawia się brzydki baner Gdańska i nagle rezygnujemy z zasad??? O co wam chodzi ludzie!!??? Bądźcie choć konsekwentni

Modowie musicie zająć stanowisko obowiązują stare zasady czy możemy już rozpocząć prace nad banerami?? :colgate:

PS. Zonc...Ty też bądź konsekwentny najpierw afera "na stos" krzyczysz a teraz łagodny baranek... :/


----------



## behemot

Roznica jest taka, ze ten baner jest kiepski i nic wiecej, a to co wyczynial Zonc bylo zenujace.


----------



## Tomczas

no jak dla mnie przeciętny baner :| pomieszanie z poplątaniem i w sumie nic nie pokazuje. szkoda, napewno można było zrobić baner z Gdańska dużo lepiej.


----------



## rafael

Bodrum said:


> ^^ Wystarczy w pollach wprowadzić blokadę np. dla dwukrotnego z rzędu wystąpienia danego miasta. Żadna wielka filozofia, trzeba tylko chcieć.


Ale z pollami jest ten problem, że musi się zebrać kilka bannerów i trwa to miesiącami. Ta metoda zniechęca ewentualnych autorów. Inna sprawa, że nie musi być miasto, może być np. widoczek z gór.

Banner to nie jakieś dobro narodowe, jeżeli podoba się kilku osobom to niech sobie zawiśnie. Śmieszy mnie dodawanie do tego jakiejś ideologii czy innych bzdur. Ktoś zrobił ładne foto, to niech się nim pochwali, nie ważne czy z Polski czy innego miejsca.


----------



## Raine

I jaki zachęcający potencjalnych inwestorów, o tam z lewej jaki ładny teren ;P


----------



## miglanc

Kurcze to jest forum dyskusyjne miedzynarodowe i kazdy forumowicz wystepuje to w swoim imieniu, a nie jako funkcjonariusz FPW. Jesli zrobie banner z Katmandu to go posle, tak samo jakbym poslal banner z Bydgoszczy czy Wlodawy. Podobnie obcokrajowiec moze zrobic banner z polskim miastem.

Polacy sa przewraziliwieni na punkcie tego, co inni mysla o Polsce. Dlatgo chcecie robic z forum Polska Organizacje Turystyczna, tudziez Panstwowy Urzad Robienia Dobrego Wizerunku Najjasniejszej Solidarnej Czwartej Rzeczypospolitej. :sleepy:

Sam Jan niedawno narzekal, ze malo osob mu przysyla bannery i musi czasem ponownie pokazywac cos ,co juz bylo. Dlatego cieszy sie na kazda propozycje. 

Nikt nie ma prawa polskiemu uzytkownikowi zabronic wyslania bannera, bo FPW to nie jest organizacja przymusowa, tylko dzial wiekszego miedzynarodowego forum.


----------



## zonc

Bo Ironie drogi nie chodzi mi o postępowanie kolegi, który faktycznie może nie znać zasad... ale o niekonsekwentne postępowanie moderatorów... skoro nie mają czasu na forum niech zrezygnują... ;\ Kilka osób ma bo dwa konta... i doprosić o bana się nie dało, inni wyzywają, grożą i nadal są... a teraz? Wprowadzają zasady, które potem olewają... to oni powinni założyć ten wątek nie ja ;\

żenada ich zachowanie... teraz to pewnie albo skasują wypowiedź albo bana mi dadzą ;\


----------



## behemot

^^
Marian, Marian czemu my sie ciagle klocimy....Marian...no Marian odezwij sie..Marian ty mnie w ogole nie sluchasz

Zonc, ty myslales kiedys nad wystepami w kabarecie?


----------



## JaCeK !

A niedługo- mam nadzieję- coś podobnego do tego się pojawi  :










... z Brombergu

edit : ach jest przeciez wątek banerowy- wlasnie tam umiescilem moją propozycję


----------



## talkinghead

miglanc said:


> Kurcze to jest forum dyskusyjne miedzynarodowe i kazdy forumowicz wystepuje to w swoim imieniu, a nie jako funkcjonariusz FPW. Jesli zrobie banner z Katmandu to go posle, tak samo jakbym poslal banner z Bydgoszczy czy Wlodawy. Podobnie obcokrajowiec moze zrobic banner z polskim miastem.
> 
> Polacy sa przewraziliwieni na punkcie tego, co inni mysla o Polsce. Dlatgo chcecie robic z forum Polska Organizacje Turystyczna, tudziez Panstwowy Urzad Robienia Dobrego Wizerunku Najjasniejszej Solidarnej Czwartej Rzeczypospolitej. :sleepy:
> 
> Sam Jan niedawno narzekal, ze malo osob mu przysyla bannery i musi czasem ponownie pokazywac cos ,co juz bylo. Dlatego cieszy sie na kazda propozycje.
> 
> Nikt nie ma prawa polskiemu uzytkownikowi zabronic wyslania bannera, bo FPW to nie jest organizacja przymusowa, tylko dzial wiekszego miedzynarodowego forum.


mniej wiecej mysle podobnie. co do watku bannerow i polla.. zostalem spytany i odpowiedzialem - opcja z ollem wydawala mi sie lepsza - ale nie ja tu jestem wyrocznia a ogol uzytkownikow. 
ogolnie bannery i chec ich wystawiania to sprawa userow nie modow. modowie chyba sa od porzadku a nie organizowania czasu wolnego userom. poza tym zauwazylem ze watek powstal i sie ludzie wypowiadali ci co chcieli - czyli powiedzmy 1% ogolu.

a "reguly" do wystawiania bannerow powstaly pod zonca z tego co pamietam.. bo wysylal ich wiecej niz ja dostaje spamu tygodniowo a i poziom byl jaki byl (choc o gustach sie nie dyskutuje . 
no i zonc mature mial studia... mial sie uczyc a nie bannery 

te zale to troche pasuja mi do rubryki z bravo girl "listy od czytelniczek" 

pzdr

ps.. a jesli jan teraz w ramach zemsty zostanie zalany bannerami z Bydzi... coz. nie on pierwszy zostanie zalany  wystarczy ze zajrzy do "ksiegi brigow" i zrobi sobie liste "most active city in thread"


----------



## 0maniek0

error


----------



## schabzkoscia

Zonc zrobil drodzy moi 4 bannery. Jeden innowacyjny i rewelacyjny, dwa dobre i jeden oblesny. Oczywiscie pamietacie mu tylko ten ostatni :sleepy:
Macie prawo.
Niestety, stalo sie to, czego sie baliscie, zakazujac samodzielnego przesylania bannerow. Mamy dzis cos bardzo nieudanego, co w zyciu nie przeszloby w pollu. Ale jest cacy, bo autorem nie jest wrog publiczny Zonc, a obrazek nie przedstawia znienawidzonej Bydgoszczy 
Szkoda strzepic jezyka, w kazym razie drodzy modowie i inni pieniacze robicie sobie z geby dupy. 
Wasza sprawa.


----------



## Bodrum

Jurek, naprawdę - popracujcie wy wreszcie wszyscy w waszym forumowym gronie nad PR-em miasta na forum. Bo niedługo tak ugruntujecie stereotypy, że nic i nikt ich nie odwróci.

I może nieco więcej luzu? Spisek antybydgoski ocalił przed konieczną karą personę, która wysłała ten nieszczęsny banner Gdańska (który - co dość istotne - zebrał mimo wszystko różne, a nie wyłącznie druzgocące opinie). Teraz ja koloryzuję, oczywiście, ale buduję reakcję pod atmosferę Twojej wypowiedzi, widzisz, jak to może wyglądać. Czy wypowiedzi TH nie rozjaśniły trochę tej sytuacji?

Btw, czy 16. lutego czeka nas równie ciekawa niespodzianka, jak dziś?


----------



## billy-the-kid

schabzkoscia said:


> Niestety, stalo sie to, czego sie baliscie, zakazujac samodzielnego przesylania bannerow. Mamy dzis cos bardzo nieudanego, co w zyciu nie przeszloby w pollu. *Ale jest cacy, bo autorem nie jest wrog publiczny Zonc, a obrazek nie przedstawia znienawidzonej Bydgoszczy*
> Szkoda strzepic jezyka, w kazym razie drodzy modowie i inni pieniacze robicie sobie z geby dupy.
> Wasza sprawa.


Oczywiście że zawsze chodziło o to żeby udupic Zonca i całą Bydgoszcz. Taki był plan do samego początku, systematycznie umniejszac znaczenie Bydgoszczy i jej inwestycji, nie dopuścic do wyboru Zonca na moderatora, itp. Nie na darmo mamy ludzi wśród moderatorów i robimy czarny PR. Szatański spisek działa! :nuts:


----------



## schabzkoscia

Bodrum said:


> Jurek, naprawdę może nieco więcej luzu?


Troche moich madrosci na forum przeczytales, czy mi brakuje luzu  ?
Jesli chodzi o atmosfere mojej wypowiedzi, to raczej miala byc przesmiewcza, drwiaca ze zmieniajacych, w zaleznosci od nastrojow spolecznych, zdanie modow. Znowu nie udalo mi sie zrobic tego wystarczajaco czytelnie 
Trudno, Wasze zdrowie :cheers:


----------



## zasina

ervinn said:


> no to lecimy z polskimi miastami! ponoć 16 lutego będzie baner z Łodzi! :cheers:


Tak, będzie to mój banner  Wysłałem go osobiście Janowi. Uważam, że banner jest całkem niezły i będzie się podobał, co zresztą sprawdziłem na forum, dlatego postanowiłem go wysłać.



Bodrum said:


> Btw, czy 16. lutego czeka nas równie ciekawa niespodzianka, jak dziś?


Myślę, że to będzie dobra niespodzianka. Banner oddaje charakter Łodzi i pokazuje jej wyjątkową industrialną architekturę.


----------



## 0maniek0

error


----------



## Bodrum

schabzkoscia said:


> Troche moich madrosci na forum przeczytales, czy mi brakuje luzu  ?
> Jesli chodzi o atmosfere mojej wypowiedzi, to raczej miala byc przesmiewcza, drwiaca ze zmieniajacych, w zaleznosci od nastrojow spolecznych, zdanie modow. Znowu nie udalo mi sie zrobic tego wystarczajaco czytelnie
> Trudno, Wasze zdrowie :cheers:


Cholera, forum się wali, może wreszcie mi się uda odpowiedzieć 

O czytelność się nie martw, hehe (no, najlepsza była akcja ze zmianą nazwy tematu, o ile pamiętam, tak? ) O brak luzu chodziło mi właśnie w kwestii genezy tej Twojej drwiny. Po diabła ona? Wrzućta na luz!

Ale wiecie, w sumie cała ta akcja chyba wreszcie pchnie nieco sprawę bannerów  Przynajmniej kwestia została mocno zauważona, hehe. Szkoda, że Gdańsk przez to nieco ee oberwał, ale chyba się jakoś pozbieramy


----------



## 625

Bodrum said:


> Szkoda, że Gdańsk przez to nieco ee oberwał, ale chyba się jakoś pozbieramy


pusccie baner Trojmiasta - pano wzdluz brzegu! jak masz taka fote, to podaj linka, popracuje nad tym.


----------



## talkinghead

hmmm

watek o bannerach byl podpiety od dosc dawna. kazdy mogl sie wyzyc popaintowac czy cos tam od siebie dodac. wypowiedzialo sie artystycznie kilku userow, kilku mialo uwagi.

i moim zdaniem na temat banera tego czy kilku nastepnych z obecnej sesji zdanie nalezy do tych uzytkownikow. reszta miala temat gdzies (plus minus bo byc moze ktos nie zauwazyl lub byl niesmialy) ... wiec w sumie wypadaloby trzymac ta linie konsekwentnie.

dlatego ja sie nie wypowiadam i nie krytykuje.

(choc byloby dobrze poddawac sie ocenie przed wyslaniem do jana. ja wiem ze impresjonisci byli niedoceniani za zycia... ale tak to moze unikniemy dyskusji ze komus wyskoczyl krolik z kapelusza)


----------



## mateq

Strasznie mi z tego powodu wszystko jedno


----------



## ziMer

wszystkie pokolei jade  :cheers:


----------



## blix

Wielkopolska, Łódź, Warszawa .


----------



## damaged_one

Ziemia Łódzka mnie interesuje. :]


----------



## MAR_tm

ziMer said:


> wszystkie pokolei jade  :cheers:


:lol: przodownik forum


----------



## kędziorek

witam, kumpel niedawno nabył motorolę a1000.
ni cholery nie mozna jej podlaczyc do kompa, ani za posrednictwem bluetooth (komputer go nie wykrywa) ani przez kabel (ten sam problem.) mial ktos kiedys ten problem z tym telefonem? robimy wszystko tak jak nalezy, zgodnie z opisem z internetu. przeczytalismy juz chyba wszystkie watki dot. a1000 i nic.


----------



## kafarek

kabel do d..lub karta/gniazdo USB


----------



## Yeapcoque

Ale jaja, drugi raz w życiu moje zdjęcie jest w gazecie


----------



## decapitated

^^ Ale jak teraz miło wycieczke na R1 wspominac


----------



## EloyBr

VENEZUELA


----------



## Yeapcoque

^^ a temu o co chodzi?


----------



## zonc

ale LOL 


PS. Zapoczątkowałem Księgę skarg i wniosków... kurde on chyba w jakimś archiwum pracuje


----------



## decapitated

Zonc, powiedz mi czemu zakładasz poll, a nie uderzysz do modów w Księdze, czy na PM?


----------



## DJRexxx

Ludzie !! LITOŚCI!! :| od wczoraj Polak Polakowi wilkiem hno: 

No przecież do jakiego tematu nie wejde to jeden drugiemu chce oczy wydrapać ! A to że Kraków oszukali a to że Poznań ma słaby stadion a to ze Warszawa ma mld w kieszeni !:| No błagam Was ale to jest tak żałosne ze aż mdli.

Jestem z Kalisza. Mistrzostw u mnie nie ma i nigdy nie bedzie ! Autostrady u mmnie nie ma i nie bedzie ale przecież to nie powód zeby wyzywać od "debili" "idiotów" "kretynów" kolegów z Poznania czy Wrocławia , bo to nie ich wina.

Wydawało mi sie że wczoraj ze na 10 min Polacy znów byli razem ale szara rzeczywistośc wszystko szybko zweryfikowała. Zaraz sie okaże że jedni sie na drugich obraża i gówno bedzie w Polsce a nie EURO !!!

Błagam Was troche rozsądku i nie dajcie sie wciągnąć w nikomu nie potrzebne kłutnie bo to ani nie czas ani żaden powód.


----------



## BaalNamib

Podpisuje sie pod tym obydwiema łapami.


----------



## AUTO

Też popieram


----------



## Eroes

Co prawda to prawda. Od wczoraj panuje na forum nie miła atmosfera.


----------



## kamil.bukowski

W 100% się zgadzam.


----------



## oralB

mnie też to denerwuje, ale chyba nic nie poradzimy na to - wątek zamykam


----------



## oralB

W związku z tym, że TH abdykował rozpisane będą nowe wybory na moderatora. W tym wątku do soboty włącznie można zamieszczać swoje lub kogoś innego kandydatury (tutaj potrzebna jest zgoda danej osoby). Dobrze jeśli kandydat dysponuje sporą ilością wolnego czasu, interesuje się tym co dzieje się poza jego regionem, jest niekonfliktowy, niekarany, odporny na stres () oraz ma odpowiedni staż na forum (myślę, że przynajmniej rok). Dobrze jeśli każdy z kandydatów miałby na dzień dobry kilka osób, które go popierają, czyli może około 3-5 (tak, by choć zminimalizować ryzyko chęci głosowania osób "niekompetentnych"), ale nie jest to wymóg decydujący o posiadaniu biernego prawa wyborczego. Jeśli kandydatów będzie więcej niż 15 lub też osoba kandydata będzie nieodpowiednia, to rezerwujemy sobie prawo (czyli 4 obecni modowie) do selekcji. Dodam jeszcze tylko, że miejsce zamieszkania kandydata nie gra roli. 

Głosowanie zacznie się w niedzielę i będzie trwać tydzień - jeśli nie zostanie nikt wyłoniony w pierwszej turze (potrzeba ponad 50% ważnie oddanych głosów), to odbędzie się druga tura z udziałem dwóch kandydatów, którzy zdobyli najwięcej głosów.


----------



## Petr

Proponuję kandydaturę pana tomasa.


----------



## oralB

Petr said:


> Proponuję kandydaturę pana tomasa.


Dobrze, potrzebuję teraz Jego zgody


----------



## EeddeekK

Petr said:


> Proponuję kandydaturę pana tomasa.


przed chwilą chciałem zaproponować to samo


----------



## kotbehemot

ja proponuje Macieks, 625 i Sonnenkind.

EDIT: aha, i Mateq


----------



## oralB

Zaproponowani zostali:
- pan tomas
- Macieks
- 625
- Sonnenkind
- Mateq

zgody któregokolwiek z z potencjlanych kandydatów brak


----------



## 19przemek91

Już wysłałem priva do pan_tomasa  Oby się zgodził :]


----------



## salutuj

proponuję usera jacek_t83


----------



## Raine

Z mego podwórka polecam Piotra_Stettinera i jacce 
jestem również za 625.

oraz za Cappim:hug:


----------



## kotbehemot

625 jest neizly bo od razu zerknie na 2 wojewodztwa


----------



## Macieks

Zgłaszam swoją własną kandydature, jestem na forum ponad rok, jestem niekarany (brig,ban), co do ilości popierających mnie osób myśle że jest to ponad 5 osób, jeżeli chodzi o czas mam go dużo, przeglądam wątki w innych regionach poza swoim (Pomorskie) niekiedy również się w nich udzielam.
Jeszcze nigdy od momentu kiedy jestem na forum (od 2004) nie wdałem się w żaden konflikt czy to polityczny czy to między-regionalny.


----------



## zonc

Mateq
Schabzkością
marpa
VanDerRohe
emti


----------



## Guest

^^
do tego +zonc.


----------



## radekmysza

Raine said:


> Z mego podwórka polecam Piotra_Stettinera i jacce
> jestem również za 625.


Piotr, jacca i 625 to również moje typy


----------



## Krzyżak

Patryjota said:


> Może troche OT -ale w końcu watek Po Godzinach  - czy planowany jest 5 wielki mod -odpowiedzialny tylko za chyba największy wątek o infrastrukturze drogowej - bo takie propozycje się pojawiały ??


Dokładnie tak. Przydałby się.

Proponuję bez zbędnej zwłoki usera *smar*, po cichu, rzetelnie wykonującego prawdziwą pracę organiczną


----------



## oralB

Narazie oficjalnie mamy jednego kandydata - jest nim Macieks.


Co do moda dla infrastruktury drogowej, to osobiście jestem przeciw - po pierwsze nie jest to chyba aż takie konieczne, po drugie Jan się raczej nie zgodzi na 5 moda (a jesli, to wolałbym moda od wszystkiego a nie od jednego działu) a po trzecie, to tworzyłoby to niebezpieczny precedens (za niedługo wielu chciałoby jednego moda dla każdego działu).


----------



## eosendil

Macieks said:


> Zgłaszam swoją własną kandydature, jestem na forum ponad rok, jestem niekarany (brig,ban), co do ilości popierających mnie osób myśle że jest to ponad 5 osób, jeżeli chodzi o czas mam go dużo, przeglądam wątki w innych regionach poza swoim (Pomorskie) niekiedy również się w nich udzielam.
> Jeszcze nigdy od momentu kiedy jestem na forum (od 2004) nie wdałem się w żaden konflikt czy to polityczny czy to między-regionalny.


Popieram, Macieks to spoko gość... myśle że jest dobrym kandydatem na moda - no i jest z Trójmiasta. :cheers:


----------



## jacca

Po głębokim namyśle moje typy to: 625 i Piotr_Stettin - obydwa "typy" są mocno zaangażowane w forum  a u 625 występuje atut o którym wspomniał kotbehemot 

Ja dziękuję za zgłoszenie i poparcie ale muszę odmówić w związku ze świeżo rozpoczętym okresem próbnym w nowej pracy obawiam się, że mógłbym wypełniać obowiązki tylko i wyłącznie weekendowo, co samo w sobie chyba jest synonimem "jakości"


----------



## premier

Ja proponuje Pana Tomasa lub Marpe na moda.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

właśnie się dowiedziałem, że ktoś mnie zgłosił . Jacca nie chce... więc nie zgłaszam... 

P.S. Też uważam, że 625 byłby dobry...


----------



## embercadero

Megaptera byłby dobrym modem jeśli tylko miałby czas i chęć.


----------



## hermit

^^
:yes:


----------



## emti

Masstah said:


> Megaptera byłby dobrym modem jeśli tylko miałby czas i chęć.


Swego czasu chcieliśmy go zrobić prezesem FRW  
Mocny kandydat tyle czy znajdzie czas i chęci? 

aha.. moja osoba odpada... Potraktował bym listę Zonca jako żart gdyby nie towarzystwo w jakim się na niej znalazłem  Nie mam ani autorytetu  ani poparcia konkretnego regionu (co jednak się liczy hehe) ani czasu o czym więdzą choćby członkowie FRW


----------



## oralB

Nadal oficjalnym kandydatem jest tylko Macieks. Przypominam, że nie wystarczy kogoś zgłosić, ale ta osoba musi wypowiedzieć się w tym wątku czy też napisać mi na PM, że chce kandydować.


----------



## diffel

Macieks!


----------



## The_Sentinel

No i niech będzie *Macieks*. Myślę że dostanie poparcie całej aglomeracji 3M i okolic, choćby z tego powodu że jest od nas, nie było z nim konfliktów (albo bardzo dawno, więc nikt o nich nie pamięta ) i że chce być modem. Reszta z nas ma kocioł na głowie, więc z wyborami nie będzie wybrzydzania.

PS Macieks to chyba musisz iść dziś na zwiedzanie ST żeby zrobić foty do kampanii wyborczej


----------



## Dziki REX

Najlepiej jakby walnął fotę siebie z toważystwie gołych bab w każdym wątku i nie musieli byśmy już tej merytorycznej dyskusji prowadzić bo wszysto byłoby powiedziane. 
A tak na poważnie. *Macieks* to kandydatura z 3miasta, która ma wreszcie szanse na wybór. 3miasto bardzo długo czekało na taką okazję bo potrzebujemy tego moderatora by nawoził i orał te pole jakim jest forum Pomorza, ale wiem, że nie tylko bo *Macieks* ma w pip czasu by się w to forum bawić i zaglądać wszędzie gdzie potrzeba, ale to najważniejsze z punktu widzenia wszystkich. No i po trzecie *Macieks* ma wolę by działać aktywnie bo to typ człowieka organizatora.


----------



## Dalet

Dziki REX said:


> Najlepiej jakby walnął fotę siebie z toważystwie gołych bab w każdym wątku i nie musieli byśmy już tej merytorycznej dyskusji prowadzić bo wszysto byłoby powiedziane. A tak na poważnie. *Macieks* to kandydatura z 3miasta, która ma wreszcie szanse na wybór. 3miasto bardzo długo czekało na taką okazję bo potrzebujemy tego moderatora by nawoził i orał te pole jakim jest forum Pomorza, ale wiem, że nie tylko bo *Macieks* ma w pip czasu by się w to forum bawić, ale to najważniejsze z punktu widzenia wszystkich. No i po trzecie *Macieks* ma wolę by działać aktywnie bo to typ człowieka organizatora.


^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ 

Popieram. Macieks na prezydenta ee tzn moderatora :banana: :banana:


----------



## Bodrum

Nie wierzę, my w Trójmieście potrafimy się dogadać, nie mając noża na gardle? 

No chyba, że mamy.

I jasne, kolejny głos poparcia dla tej kandydatury.


----------



## pan_tomas

Ja raczej dam sobie spokój. Ostatni wynik pokazał, że nie mam większych szans, a poza tym od ostatnich wyborów jakby czasu trochę mniej mam.


----------



## delfin_pl

popoieram Maciasa!


----------



## C-mere

pan_tomas said:


> Ja raczej dam sobie spokój. Ostatni wynik pokazał, że nie mam większych szans, a poza tym od ostatnich wyborów jakby czasu trochę mniej mam.


Ale jeśli się zdecydujesz to na mój głos możesz liczyć


----------



## mateq

Dziękuję za wskazanie mnie, ale już raz przez szopkę wyborczą przechodziłem i wystarczy  Chociaż moje zeszłoroczne postulaty - np. tworzenie regionalnych stowarzyszeń i późniejsza ścisła współpraca międzyregionalna, są cały czas aktualne. 

Ewentualnie nie wykluczam, że za kilka lat obejmę schedę po PB  

Dziś żadne wybory mnie nie interesują, ale jeszcze raz dzięki za propozycję. 

W tym konkretnym przypadku jednak wydaje mi się, iż Trójmiastu przydałby się moderator i jestem gotów gorąco poprzeć Macieksa! :yes:


----------



## GeorgeGdansk

Myślę, że propozycja Maćka jest jak najbardziej rozsądną... tak więc w niedzielę głos oddaję na Macieks..


----------



## Tomaso

mateq said:


> Dziękuję za wskazanie mnie, ale już raz przez szopkę wyborczą przechodziłem i wystarczy  Chociaż moje zeszłoroczne postulaty - np. tworzenie regionalnych stowarzyszeń i późniejsza ścisła współpraca międzyregionalna, są cały czas aktualne.
> 
> Ewentualnie nie wykluczam, że za kilka lat obejmę schedę po PB
> 
> Dziś żadne wybory mnie nie interesują, ale jeszcze raz dzięki za propozycję.
> 
> W tym konkretnym przypadku jednak wydaje mi się, iż Trójmiastu przydałby się moderator i jestem gotów gorąco poprzeć Macieksa! :yes:


Skoro Mateq popiera Macieks'a to wydaje mi się, że i ja go poprę. 

Oby jako mod miał tyle cierpliwości i taktu w Hyde Parku co TH.


----------



## Stompi

mateq


----------



## billy-the-kid

mateq said:


> W tym konkretnym przypadku jednak wydaje mi się, iż Trójmiastu przydałby się moderator i jestem gotów gorąco poprzeć Macieksa! :yes:


^^ I second this motion.


----------



## hermit

forumowicz *MARCIN* dał się zbałamucić i wyraził zgodę na podanie jego kandydatury. Zatem zgłaszam MARCINa.


----------



## rafael

To ja MARCINa popieram.


----------



## Marcin

rafael said:


> To ja MARCINa popieram.


Potwierdzam moja kandydature .

Pzdr.


----------



## Paskuda

O proszę. To jest kandydat, który ma mój głos.


----------



## cudak

Proponuje , zgłosić do Jana większą ilość moderatorów nawet 5-6 osób . Forum się obecnie tak rozlazło , że 3-4 osoby nie dadzą sobię radę . Wiem bo byłem ....

Musimy mieć kogoś z północy ( będę głosował za Macieksem ) , z południa itd. Regionalizacja forum jest OK , ale muszą iść zatem zmiany w strukturze moderatorów . 

Proszę o petycję do Pana Klerk'sa o zwiększenie załogi moderatorów .


----------



## oralB

Ogłaszam, że oficjalnie mamy dwóch kandydatów - są nimi Macieks i MARCIN. 



@Cudak
myślę, że powalczymy o to - nam to także byłoby na rękę


----------



## emti

zonc said:


> Lista nie jest żartem. Z jednej strony należysz do "torebkowców" i potrafisz nieźle dowalić  Z drugiej natomiast "robisz co robisz", znasz się na tym i mimo uprzedzeń (np. do mnie  ) potrafisz w watkach ku temu przeznaczonych normalnie rozmawiać.


To forum nie potrzebuje moderatora merytorycznego.

Popieram MARCINA (jeśli pokaże zdjęcie  )


----------



## Bodrum

Qfa tak, rozwalcie wątek!

A co mi tam, popieram Cappiego! I Marcina też! A co! Ktoś jeszcze chce moje poparcie?


----------



## zonc

A może jednak CUDAK wróci...

Proponuję CUDAKA


----------



## ChrisPL

cudak, cudak, cudak!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Marcin

Czyli moja kandydatura stoi?

Jezeli tak to pare slow w wlasnej sprawie bo conieco tutaj sie juz o mnie powiedzialo; na tym forum jestem od samego poczatku, przez rok moderowalem, poza tym nie mam jakichs zaslug.
Moje zarty niekiedy przekraczaja granice dobrego smaku, czasami jestem uwiklany w pyskowki, nie lubie skarzyc - wole sie odciac. To sie oczywwiscie musialo by zmienic gdybym zostal ponownie moderatorem, mimo tego dotychczas jestem niekarany i nie upominany. 
Moze bylem traktowany lagodniej niz inni, moze mialem szczescie a moze wynika to z tego ze za zwyczaj wpierw sie musze naczytac roznych rzeczy pod moim adresem poki strace cierpliwosc.
Nie mam zadnego programu wyborczego, nie chce zadnych zmian. Moja motywacja jest aby pomoc w moderacji forum i zadbac o to aby wszystcy mogli sie tutaj czuc dobrze. Nie lubie unikac niewygodnych tematow, wole aby osoby ktore sprawiaja ze te tematy staja sie niewygodne zostaly przywolane do porzadku, przy czym uwazam ze niektore poglady tutaj po prostu nie maja miejsca.

Pzdr.


----------



## decapitated

Alez wcale nie twierdze, ze było naczej (tak samo jak u Ciebie)  Ale ja nie robie złośliwych docinków : P


----------



## Petr

^^
Jak to nie robisz? 


decapitated said:


> ^^ A jak Ty sie musiałes kiedyś nudzić :lol:


----------



## decapitated

Kontruje tylko cięta ripostą


----------



## Petr

^^
Cjk adwokata nie potrzebuje. :sleepy:


----------



## cjk303

Przegladalem historie stron na starym kompie ktorego nie uzywalem od prawie roku i byl tam ten chat. I jakos tak mi sie przypomnialo. 

Petr  Ostatnio nie mam kiedy sie nudzic


----------



## ssswirek1

Drodzy modowie mam do was pytanie dlaczego moj watek z "Miasta polskie" zostal przezucony do "po godzinach" ??????????? Odgadnij budynek to to jeszcze mozna by dac do "po godzinach" ale "Odgadnij miasto" nie. Zupełnie nie rozumiem o co chodzi.


Edit:
Oooo...i jeszcze mam takie cos...nie zeby mi zalezało ale wydaje mi się ze miałem więcej postów?? zostały usunięte?


----------



## Szycha

^^ według mnie słusznie, była to tylko zabawa a nie merytoryczna dyskusja nad poszczególnymi miastami. 

Posty nie zostały usunięte- tylko, że wszystko co napiszesz w Po Godzinach nie jest liczone.


----------



## ssswirek1

Ja jednak co do mojego wątku postóluję o przywrócenie go do "Miast Polskich"


A co do postów:aha


----------



## billy-the-kid

Nie lubię skarżyć, ale to jest chyba jakieś nieporozumienie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471623


----------



## senseless

proszę o połączenie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400152&page=5 z 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471254

^^
OK


----------



## SoboleuS

ssswirek1 said:


> Ja jednak co do mojego wątku postóluję o przywrócenie go do "Miast Polskich"


"Miasta polskie" służą do postowania fotorelacji a nie do tego typu zgadywanek...



billy-the-kid said:


> Nie lubię skarżyć, ale to jest chyba jakieś nieporozumienie
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471623


Nie lubię się czepiać, ale twoja skarga to jest chyba jakieś nieporozumienie


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^ Przepraszam, pomyliłem się, byłem przekonany że Ławica była oceniana w Miss Polski. Byłem tak wzburzony że od razu poleciałem na skargę do moderatorów no i proszę jak się wygłupiłem :doh:


----------



## ssswirek1

SoboleuS said:


> "Miasta polskie" służą do postowania fotorelacji a nie do tego typu zgadywanek...



Hmmm no dobra...jak uważasz  no ale był na miastach juz dosć długo i co dopiero teraz go zauważyłes??


----------



## matej

prosze o wykasowanie
Do wykasowania off topic 
kolejny raz jest problem z tym uzytkownikiem .
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412410&page=14





^^ done


----------



## Torney

SoboleuS said:


> "Miasta polskie" służą do postowania fotorelacji a nie do tego typu zgadywanek...


A do czego służy dział zagraniczny?


----------



## zajf

Bardzo bym prosił aby któryś z moderatorów przeniósł cały OT (tak sam tam ostro działam ) z wątku *[Wrocław] Plac Społeczny* -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401166&page=49 od postu autorstwa Karawki z godz 02:27 PM (post 966) do końca OT. 

Proponuję przenosiny do tego -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13075818#post13075818 wątku i wykasowanie pierwszego posta.

Z góry dzięki


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=179366
Prosze o zmiane nazwy watku na:
[Lubuskie] 2 obwodnice Nowej Soli w ciągu S3 i DW297

Nie chce tworzyc nowego watku o drugiej obwodnicy Nowej Soli, bo nie ma tak wielkiego ruchu zeby nie zmiescic obu tras w 1 miejscu.



^^ done


----------



## mmjp

Proszę o usunięcie postów 493 494 495. Trochę mi się naklikało. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459705&page=25




^^ done


----------



## Patryjota

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13079439#post13079439 - do zamknięcia - wątek dubluje wątek o S7 - i te informacje były już tam podane



^^ done

^^ dzięki oralB/Patryjota


----------



## Guest

nsolak said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13058593
> 
> Prosilbym modow, o zastanowieniem sie o celowosci tego watku, bo przeczuwam ze wkrotce zamieni sie w "rynsztok".


Ponawiam.


----------



## zonc

Robię wątek o Bułgarii, a ten mi znika... juz kilka razy


----------



## deteroos

Forum w ogóle się nie odświeża


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=683994

Do kasacji.


----------



## skansen

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=683994
> 
> Do kasacji.


Zonc, why?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=631521

^^ przeniesienie do inwestycji ukończonych, dziękuję



^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## pmaciej7

Ja proszę o zmianę nieco niechlujnego tytułu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339896 na *Żużel* ewentualnie *[Sport] Żużel*

Swoją drogą, czy nie można by ujednolicić nazw wątków w PG? W chwili wolnej mogę pomóc przy segregowaniu wątków do poszczególnych kategorii.


----------



## ufonut

Pyskowki nie na temat: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=23889238#post23889238

Niech ktos to wyczysci bo szkoda fajnego watku.

^^
ox
625


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku na:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=23906276#post23906276
[Łódź] Ogólnopolskie spotkanie FPW - II edycja

^^
ox
625


----------



## HS

Poproszę o wycięcie z wątku o kamienicach postów nr 71, 72 i potem od 79 do końca - bezsensowna dyskusja + bełkot bidzisia004

edit: dziękuję


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

OT z mojej winy z resztą:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228222&page=60

A tutaj poprosze o skasowanie dziwnej dyskusji z moim udzialem:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=23930464#post23930464


----------



## monarda

Proszę o przeczyszczenie ostatnich stron tego tematu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559267&page=193

To, że w sierpniu nic się nie dzieje, nie jest żadnym novum. Nie znaczy to, że można zaśmiecać wątek pierdołami, np. schematem z wymiarami budy dla psa, czy zamieszczeniem zdjęć "domku muminków".

Serdecznie dziękuję


----------



## wiewior

Prosiłbym o rozważenie czy wątku [Gdańsk] Komunikacyjny Hydepark nie przenieść z "Pomorze i Warmia" do "Infrastruktura i Technologia"


^^
on nie jest zbyt merytoryczny 
625

^^
Ale jakoś bardziej pasuje mi do działu drogowego, a nie inwestycji budowlanych


----------



## d_ANIEL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=338598&page=14

post numer 276 oraz 283, a forowicza wiewiór'a chyba trzeba trochę otrzeźwić


----------



## wiewior

^^
Prawda w oczy kole? 
Jeżeli moje posty miałby iść do piachu, to post Witta- również. Zarówno pod względem formy, jak i treści, jest to czysty bełkot 
A tekstu Motyla naprawdę nie rozumiem.


----------



## d_ANIEL

^^ prawda jest taka że za chwasty, które są g%&#@ warte cierpią ludzie


----------



## barbapapa

Gorąca prośba, aby ktoś przejrzał kilka ostatnich stron poniższych wątków pod kątem kultury wypowiedzi i ewentualnie przewietrzył co nieco:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595671&page=4
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553742&page=54
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=665478&page=4
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429764&page=81


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24077412&postcount=39

Proszę o wyedytowanie tej wiadomości tak, by nie wyświetlały się zawarte w niej zdjęcia. (Same linki).  Psuje mi to kompozycję wątku, a dodatkowo strasznie mozolnie się ładuje.

Dzięki.


----------



## decapitated

Chyba Ci sie w głowie poprzewracało... Mozolnie to sie ładują Twoje zdjęcia, a te kolegi w ułamek sekundy


----------



## mikeleg

Można prosić o oczyszczenie tagów :|, a autorom tych 'żartobliwych' PMke z przypomnieniem, że to nie jest forum dla dzieci:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406117&page=43


----------



## Crack

del


----------



## decapitated

Na święta jest festiwal zmiany nicków


----------



## Crack

del


----------



## Michał Ch.

decapitated said:


> Chyba Ci sie w głowie poprzewracało... Mozolnie to sie ładują Twoje zdjęcia, a te kolegi w ułamek sekundy


Zgadzam się.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zonc

decapitated said:


> Chyba Ci sie w głowie poprzewracało... Mozolnie to sie ładują Twoje zdjęcia, a te kolegi w ułamek sekundy


No co jak co, ale w swoim wątku mam prawo do posiadania wyłączności na wklejanie zdjęć.  Żadne novum to nie jest


----------



## Ullgive

Wczesniej udzielalem sie tutaj czesciej, teraz brak mi czasu, ale zagladam i tak regularnie. Przykro bylo mi ostatnio odkryc, ze jeden z niewielu watkow, ktory zalozylem, zostal w jakis dziwny sposob pozbawiony nazwy w poprawnym formacie, podzielony oraz zdublowany tu i tu, zas moje stare posty usuniete. Utworzono chyba wcale nie lepszy watek w jego miejsce lub traktuje sie go jako zastepczy, lecz tam tych postow tez nie ma. Czy ktos by zechcial moze laskawie wytlumaczyc mi te sytuacje, prosze?


----------



## decapitated

zonc said:


> No co jak co, ale w swoim wątku mam prawo do posiadania wyłączności na wklejanie zdjęć.  Żadne novum to nie jest


To w takim razie, piszesz grzecznie PMke do osoby, która wkleiła zdjęcia, wyjaśniasz sprawe i ją prosisz, żeby wyedytowała posta. Ale Ty wolisz donosić i w dodatku podpierając swój wniosek idiotycznym argumentem. No ale widać relacje międzyludzkie nie są Twoją mocną stroną...


----------



## zonc

decapitated said:


> To w takim razie, piszesz grzecznie PMke do osoby, która wkleiła zdjęcia, wyjaśniasz sprawe i ją prosisz, żeby wyedytowała posta. Ale Ty wolisz donosić i w dodatku podpierając swój wniosek idiotycznym argumentem. No ale widać relacje międzyludzkie nie są Twoją mocną stroną...


Ty, ale ja o bana nie wnioskuje. Do Bułgara pisałem 3 razy, ale on chyba nie zagląda do PMek.

Czy zmiana nazwy wątku też jest grzechem?  Przecież ten wątek po to jest.

"Księga Skarg i *Wniosków*."


----------



## pmaciej7

Tak zonc, my też za Tobą tęskniliśmy...


----------



## zonc

^^

;-) Płaczę ze śmiechu czytając Twój zawistny i nic nie wnoszący post. Robić aferę z zwykłej prośby, która tutaj padała już kilka razy. Eh.

Wyluzujcie, mamy złoto.


----------



## wiewior

^^
Myślę, że pmaciej7 wyraził po prostu odczucia ogromnej większości forumowiczów...


----------



## zonc

^^

Akurat Ty z maciejem zawsze mnie w tym wątku ścigacie. Jakiś uraz.

Masz mnie chyba w ulubionych.

EOT.

Wniosek słuszny, więc podtrzymuję.


----------



## pmaciej7

Sam wyluzuj. Mój post nie był zawistny, tylko pisany z sympatią. 

A tu jest dowód, że inni też czuli się nieswojo. :tongue2:



LB1989 said:


> Zauważyliście może coś dziwnego w księdze?





Handsome by nature said:


> ^^ Tak. Jest na wakacjach...


----------------------------

Mogłeś w nazwie wątku zaznaczyć, że tylko Ty wklejasz swoje fotki. A tak Bułgar uznał, że może to zrobić. Zresztą gdybym był w Bułgarii i miał stamtąd swoje fotki, to sam bym je dokleił uznając, że nie ma do tego przeciwwskazań.


----------



## zonc

^^

Unia Europejska popiera kultywowanie tradycji. Bądź zatem grzeczny, a nie sprzeciwiaj się polityce Brukseli. Ja jestem tradycjonalistą 

 Poważnie koniec z tym. Do Bułgara pisałem, ale nie odpowiada.


----------



## decapitated

zonc said:


> Unia Europejska popiera kultywowanie tradycji. Bądź zatem grzeczny, a nie sprzeciwiaj się polityce Brukseli. Ja jestem tradycjonalistą .


A to a propos czego? :dunno:


----------



## zonc

^^

Tradycyjnie tutaj piszę. Gdy mnie nie ma, Wam czegoś brakuje.



Polacy są przywiązani do tradycji. Ja jestem jej częścią.

Ps Jak nam po brigu nie dadzą moderatorzy to będzie dobrze.


----------



## decapitated

Ok, w Twoją facynacje Ue już nie wnikam...


----------



## Patryjota

Dajcie se już spokój wiecie jaki zonc jest i jeszcze go prowokujecie - dawać se na luz i tyle


----------



## J.T.Fly

Padła już wcześniej propozycja przeczyszczenia księgi (tj. zdeletowania pierwszych 150 stron) - może jednak to zrealizować?


----------



## Patryjota

J.T.Fly said:


> Padła już wcześniej propozycja przeczyszczenia księgi (tj. zdeletowania pierwszych 150 stron) - może jednak to zrealizować?


jakbym bym złośliwy -wystarczyło by dac bana czy cuś i spokój  - osobiście sensu czyszczenia księgi nie widzę - po co ?


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ Popieram.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555449&page=101 - offtopic wypadałoby albo wywalić, albo przenieść do wątku o wieży Lilium

Fr. M


----------



## Hyper

Spojrzy ktoś na tagi w Czas na śmiech? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=24210352


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Hyper said:


> Spojrzy ktoś na tagi w Czas na śmiech? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=24210352


Tagi są na poziomie "humoru", który się tam ostatnio pojawia... 

Fr. M


----------



## mateq

^^ 19Dako20, 3 dni brig.


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570626

Przenieść do architektury i urbanistyki.


----------



## mmjp

Przydało by się połączyć dwa Pilskie wątki. Traktują one o tym samym.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260510
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317951&page=3
I zmienić nazwę na:
*[Piła] Kolegium Uniwersytetu im. Adama Mickiewicza*


----------



## mmjp

Kolejna prośba o zmianę nazwy wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=554999&page=6
na
*[Poznań] XIV Konferencja Klimatyczna ONZ - przygotowania*


----------



## desmo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24256676&postcount=18
Spam, przydałoby się też jakieś małe ostrzeżenie

EDIT: Dzięki


----------



## mikeleg

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku do Architektura i Urbanistyka:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570626&page=22

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## mikeleg

Hmm, można w zasadzie zmienić nazwę wątku np. Na II Wojna w Osetii Południowej i jej skutki, co myślicie? Obecny tytuł jest dziwny i nieaktualny.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=24297868#post24297868


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ No Osetia to zbyt wąski tytuł, może od razu zmienić na coś w rodzaju "Zimna Wojna - wielki powrót?"


----------



## mikeleg

Brałem tytuł na podstawie wiki, ale faktycznie może to być zbyt wąski. Może po prostu "Wojna Gruzji z Rosją i jej skutki" i wsio A z tą Zimną Wojną to przesada troche...


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515019&page=66

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544981&page=34

Gadanina o tym kogo matka jest nauczycielką, kto na ojca woła wujek. 

Przeczyścić trzeba. 99,9 % SPAMU.


----------



## Forza_imperial

mozna poprosic o polla do tego watku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=24377580#post24377580

Jak oceniasz wystep polakow w Pekinie:
-zle
-norma wykonana
-bardzo dobrze

thnx


----------



## janex_wwa

koledze się post "ztryblował"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165151&page=49


----------



## krzewi

kiedy te odświeżanie się nowych postów odetka hno:


----------



## Adolf Warski

Chyba powraca oczekiwana przez wielu funkcja - czyli lista obecności.


----------



## krzewi

jeest kochana lista !!!!!!1


----------



## mateq

Dzisiejszy dzień będzie sprawdzianem dla forum, czy to wytrzyma. Jeśli się wywali, lista odpadnie na razie.


----------



## krzewi

oj wypraszam sobie vondeq jest merytoryczny


----------



## Michał78

Proszę o przeniesienie postów : 19-23 z wątku : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=696498
do wątku :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558566
Z GÓRY DZIĘKI


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Czy ktoś jeszcze moderuje to forum? (nie chodzi mi o brigi i zamykanie wątków, bo do tego wielu się pali).


----------



## ivica

prosze o nieusuwanie mojego avatara


By ivica

prosze o wytlumaczenie , czy to blad forum, czy celowe dzialanie


----------



## Esprit.

Proszę o usunięcie z wątku [Gdańsk] Młode Miasto + centrum Solidarności postów 1611 - 1612. Są inne wątki na polityczne dywagacje.


----------



## mikeleg

Dlaczego z tej strony: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456588&page=162 wyleciała część postów choć były zgodne z tematem??


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24775774&postcount=538
do skasowania


----------



## qlomyoth

Prosze o zmianę tytułu tego wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588986

na: 

[Świętochłowice] Zdjęcia najgęściej zaludnionego miasta w PL (4 165 osób/km²).


----------



## skansen

Gdyby ktoś mógł posprzątać w UPC i skasować te 2 wątki: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=699504 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=699254  
to poprawiłaby się przejrzystość tego działu i byłoby miło.

^^
ox
625


----------



## Lankosher

Proponuję rozszerzenie poniższego wątku o inne kraje i w związku z tym zmianę tytułu.

[Polska] Drogowe przejścia graniczne - na [Europa] Drogowe przejścia graniczne


----------



## wiewior

^^
Po pierwsze: złe miejsce
Po drugie: jestem przeciw


----------



## pmaciej7

Chyba nie odnotowało mojego wniosku, albo forum się znów psuje (_vide:_ brak chronologii postów), więc jeszcze raz:

Prosze o oczyszczenie Vondegu z bluzgów. Jajca jajcami, ale k***wy i p*do*nie to już są naprawdę mało śmieszne.


----------



## ivica

moderator 625 usunal po raz trzeci moj avatar..... dodatkowo zablokowal mozliwosc wstawiania avatarów


prosze w takim razie podac jaki punkt reg. ssc lamie moj avatar


----------



## 625

Insulted other members. brig


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Nie bądź śmieszny. Każdy wie, że ten avatar ma na celu wyśmiewanie zajęcia jedengo z forumowiczów i jest obraźliwy. Dobrze, że moderatorzy nie pozwalają na takie zagrywki i zdecydowanie reagują.


----------



## pmaciej7

Od zielonego pedała do gestapowca. Trzeba mieć w sobie sporą dozę masochizmu, żeby wykonywać tę robotę i czytać tyle bluzgów pod swoim adresem. 

Gdybym kiedykolwiek wyraził wolę kandydowania na stanowiesko moderatora, proszę mnie kopnąć w d*** na tyle mocno, żeby z głowy ten pomysł mi wypadł.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Hyper

Proszę o przeniesienie tego wątku o estetyce miasta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=691550 do architektury i urbanistyki, czyli tam gdzie inne wątki o tej samej tematyce: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=49
Dziękuję.


^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258436

Proszę dodać głosowanie:


"Czy budowa lotniska w Zegrzu to dobry pomysł?

i odp:

TAK
NIE 
NIE WIEM


----------



## Forza_imperial

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702956

do usuniecia taki temat juz jest


----------



## marco.406

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=244883

Proszę o zmianę nazwy na:
[Miechów] Bazylika Grobu Bożego


----------



## tombaks

Proszę o usunięcie tego posta. To się jedynie do PHP nadaje. Z góry dziękuje.

^^
brig, bo jeszcze ma polityczny sig
625


----------



## Hyper

Literówka w nazwie tego wątku (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=342723), powinno być "Mieszkaniówka". Przy okazji może też jakaś spacja między [Polska] a Mieszkaniówka by się przydało


----------



## Hyper

^^
Dziękuję. Widzę, że już zrobione 

Prosiłbym o następujące zmiany dla tego wątku (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490751&highlight=wakacje):
1) Zmiana w tytule z "Wakacje" na "Polska";
2) Przeniesienie do działu "miasta polskie", czyli http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=639
Dziękuję.


----------



## mark40

Prosze o zmianę tytułu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545847 na 
[Alstom-Konstal] Nowe tramwaje (Citadis X04), pociągi (TTNGs), metro

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## Fevon

proszę do nazwy tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449993&page=17 dodać "i Zagłębie Dąbrowskie"


----------



## esce

^^ Przyłączam się do wniosku.


----------



## mark40

^^ Autor wątku nie wyraza zgody na to.


----------



## piotrekb

del


----------



## mark40

No cóż, każdy je robi.


----------



## esce

^^ Nie wiem jak na to zapatruje się na to Szanowne Moderatorstwo, ale o ile weta autora mają sens w przypadku wątków autorskich, o tyle w "zwykłych" wątkach, gdzie kształt nadają mu wszyscy userzy, takie sprzeciwy nie mają sensu. Po prostu poruszana tematyka wychodzi poza Górny Śląsk i zamysł autora nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Poza tym, jeśli można, chciałbym wiedzieć czemu jesteś przeciwny by uczynić opis wątku bardziej przejrzystym i lepiej przedstawiającym treść?


----------



## mark40

Generalnie, póki co to w Zagłębiu zorganizowano w tym roku dwie imprezy ale czy będą one cykliczne żeby od razu dodawać je do tytułu?


----------



## Fevon

del


----------



## Fevon

hmm, byly szanty, exploris, strongman, imprezy, koncerty w parku na kazimierzu, targi w expo (np. w tym tygodniu gornicze, byl nawet wicepremier :lol beda i inne wiec chyba mozna to zapisac w temacie calej konurbacji 
aha exploris i szanty to imprezy cykliczne 

W dniach 11-14 września odbędzie się Festiwal Koszykówki Dziewcząt Sosnowiec 2008. W turnieju będą grać roczniki : 93,95 i 97. W imprezie startuje 26 zespołów z całej Polski.

:F


----------



## mark40

Kurcze napisać dzis jakiegoś posta na forum (500 - Internal Server Error) to trzeba anielska cierpliwość mieć.

Odpowiadając Fev; Miałem na myśli szanty i exploris. Reszta to takie mniejsze, chociaż jak komuś się chce o niech zapodaje, a nóż widelec ktoś znajdzie cos ciekawego dla siebie.

Koledzy z Zagłębia; a jak dodamy do tytułu "Zagłębie Dąbrowskie" to będziecie wrzucać informacje o takich czy innych imprezach?


----------



## Fevon

postaram sie wrzucac na bierzaco i moze jakies zdjecia
np. takie cos z zaglebie.info z targow gorniczych http://www.foto.zaglebie.info/albums/userpics/10001/14~18.jpg :cheers:


----------



## esce

^^ Z pewnością będziemy się starać


----------



## Signar

Pytanko do moda ktory usunol moj topic mozesz powiedziec mi dlaczego na PM?


----------



## mark40

OK. Prosimy o zmianę tytułu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449993&page=17
na: Górny Śląsk & Zagłębie Dąbrowskie - Mekka sportu, rozrywki, kultury

^^
ox
625


----------



## szymkalisz

z tematu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243738&page=91 usunąć posty nr 1810,1911,1812,1813. Jak najszybciej. Są nie na temat, bo nie o tym mieście i zawierają treści, które są nieodpowiednie na forum, czyli przechwalanie się bo oni mają to, a my jeszcze oprócz tego to, to i to.

^^
zrobione
625


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Bo chyba juz za dużo postów sie zrobiło (ponad 6000 :nuts ile to pierdól można napisać


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## HAL 9010

me too.


----------



## krzewi

najcenniejszy wontek i gdzie my teraz będziemy prowadzić rzetelne dyskusje  na pudelku nas nie zechcą


----------



## janex_wwa

to załóżmy jakiś nowy spamerski wątek, np "[OT] Nuda Wrzesień 2008"


----------



## krzewi

nie wiem czy czasem modowie zgody wydac nam nie muszą  ale dowiedzmy sie chociaz czemu go zamkneli


----------



## zonc

JaneX said:


> to załóżmy jakiś nowy spamerski wątek, np "[OT] Nuda Wrzesień 2008"


[Bydgoszcz] Inwestycje w miesice
[Bydgoszcz] Inwestycje mieszkaniowe
[Bydgoszcz] Strategia rozwoju miasta

Tutaj masz 3 wątki o pierdołach. Pisz do woli. Starczy spamu i dla Ciebie.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zygzak

Nie dosyć że zamknięto jedyny wentyl bezpieczeństwa jakim był *[vondeg]*, to jeszcze ostatniego wpisu dokonał Beton. To niesprawiedliwe! 

...tym bardziej, że właśnie od paru dni akcja w owym temacie bardzo nabrała tępa, i człowiek mógł się naprawdę dużo ciekawych rzeczy dowiedzieć, dziś np. zamiast zliczać stolarkę okienną poznałem historię okultyzmu i herezji, co ogólnie rzecz biorąc wstrząsneło moją wiedzą. Także fantastyczny odnośnik do dziesięciu najokrutniejszych tortur świata ukazał mi całkowicie nowe, odmienne stany świadomości, wybijając mnie z rytmu opisywania okuć i krat. Owszem historia o masturbacji była trochę niesmaczna ale to już kwestja odporności, jakiej powinni nabyć wszyscy odwiedzający ten dział.

Przyznaję że ostatnio pojawiło się zbyt dużo przekleństw...ale i tak w podobnych działach zagranicznych roi się od nich jeszcze więcej.

...w związku z powyższym musze to zrobić...:

*PROTESTUJĘ PRZECIWKO ZAMKNIĘCIU [Vondeg]-a!!!!!*


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## demmat

Vondeq od Onetu różnił się tym, że tu ludzie wiedzieli co piszą, a na onecie niekoniecznie. Rozróżniajmy wygłupy od debilnych wypowiedzi.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## 0maniek0

na moj wniosek zakmneli...sorka ale nie mieliscie mi nic do zaproponowania


----------



## jumping_jack

w zagranicznych dzialach istnieje "the spam thread", ja watku czesto nie odwiedzalem ale byl to jeden z typowych watkow skybarowych i mogl by pozostac, zwlaszcza ze sprawial frajde wielu osoba





*(Ograniczona Odpowiedzialnosc Ortograficzna)*


----------



## krzewi

roiło sie w nim od wszystkiego co najgorsze ale z dozą humoru  taka ostoja wolności....a teraz ....


----------



## zygzak

Też myślę że był to właśnie niejako wentyl bezpieczeństwa na forum. Każdy mógł tam napisać co chciał, nawet poobrażać, ale i tak nikt nie był traktowany serio. Poza tym jeśli to komuś nie odpowiadało to nie musiał na niego wchodzić. Wypowiedzi byly bezdennie głupie?...oczywiście że tak, w tym właśnie rzecz!, dla mnie to był taki nasz odpowiednik Kopenhaskiej Christianii.


----------



## trams

Miłośnikom Vondegu polecam forum 'niewyjasnione.pl' - morze głupoty, tylko się przyłączyć.


----------



## zygzak

e, to już nie to samo


----------



## jacca

Poproszę o zmianę tytułu wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281921 na *[Szczecin] Okruchy Miasta by jacca & Piotr-Stettin* (co jest mocno uzasadnione merytorycznie )


^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## krzewi

ktos znów z nudów zmienia emotikony?


----------



## ssswirek1

Który z modów będzie łaskawy wyjaśnić mi usunięcie mojego wątku z Po Godzinach ?


----------



## 625

Ustawa
z dnia 29 lipca 2005 r.
o przeciwdziałaniu narkomanii
(Dz. U. z 2005 r., Nr 179, poz. 148)
Art. 20. 1. Zabrania się reklamy i promocji substancji psychotropowych lub środków odurzających.

ps: skasowałem Ci awatar i siga.


----------



## mateq

^^ poza tym był wątek.


----------



## zonc

^^

Zmień sobie matqu lepiej avatar. Wyglądasz jakbyś fajkę wodną używał.


----------



## ssswirek1

625 said:


> Ustawa
> z dnia 29 lipca 2005 r.
> o przeciwdziałaniu narkomanii
> (Dz. U. z 2005 r., Nr 179, poz. 148)
> Art. 20. 1. Zabrania się reklamy i promocji substancji psychotropowych lub środków odurzających.
> 
> ps: skasowałem Ci awatar i siga.


Promocje !? hno: 
Co ma dyskusja o Ganji z jej promocją ? 
Z tego co pamiętam nie było tam słowa zachęcającego do palenia...co do mojego avatara i signa to 625 gratulacje hno:


----------



## Jareckic

wnioskuje o przeniesienie z
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559267&page=208
postów dotyczących węzła wschodniego i tramwaju do Fordonu..
4119-4125
4127-4132
4134-4136
4138-4146

do
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=331862&page=103


----------



## Budowlaniec

Ja mam takie pytanie czemu nie ma działu odnosnie Technolgii Elektroenergetycznej?
są drogi, transport miejski, koleje, wodny i lotniczy a gdzie mogę założyć temat na temat budowy Lini wysokiego napięcia 330kV ? bo był plan takiekiej lini...a chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy inni mają jakieś informację na ten temat.. tak samo wszystkie elektrownie powinny pójść do takiego wątku...


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ Załóż w dziale "Technologia i Design".


----------



## Hyper

Proszę o przeniesienie tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=631611 tutaj (ponieważ z racji postowanych informacji bardziej tutaj pasuje, aniżeli w po godzinach): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=49 i przy okazji można byłoby poprawić nazwę wątku, co by pojawiły się klamerki "[" i "]" przy nazwie miasta.
Z góry dziękuję :cheers:


----------



## mmjp

Budowlaniec said:


> Ja mam takie pytanie czemu nie ma działu odnosnie Technolgii Elektroenergetycznej?
> są drogi, transport miejski, koleje, wodny i lotniczy a gdzie mogę założyć temat na temat budowy Lini wysokiego napięcia 330kV ? bo był plan takiekiej lini...a chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy inni mają jakieś informację na ten temat.. tak samo wszystkie elektrownie powinny pójść do takiego wątku...


Myślę że na forum nie ma tylu osób zainteresowanych i posiadających odpowiednią wiedzę, aby był sens tworzenia takiego działu.
Jeżeli cię bardzo interesuje ten temat to musisz się udać do bardziej wyspecjalizowanego miejsca. Myślę że http://cire.pl będzie tu najlepsze.


----------



## alek

proszę o usunięcie postów 75 76 77 z wątku puchar uefa lech poznań (po godzinach). Dziękuję


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=289088&page=50

^^Proszę o usunięcie mojego posta (#983).


----------



## Offspring

Gdzie toczy się dyskusja o zadymie w PZPN? Szukałem i nie mogę znaleźć w PG... :|


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531908&page=110

^^Proszę o cięcie od postu 2192 w dół. 

Chyba nieumyślnie włożyłem kij w mrowisko. Z doświadczenia wiem, że ilekroć w trójmiejskich wątkach pojawi się gdyńskie lotnisko, wybucha mega flame war, który jest świetną pożywką dla rozmaitych pieniaczy... hno:


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższych wątków do *inwestycji ukończonych*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377933
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475381
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378026
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=353566
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532382
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399566
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397907
===============================================================
Proszę o *usunięcie* poniższych wątków :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=372188
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=508778
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516566&page=5
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306128
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604847&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256143
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570207
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487598
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=127415
==============================================================
Te poniższe wątki proszę o *połączenie* z tym : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507805

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=197292

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=514527

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=176552&page=8
================================
Ten http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327358 połączyć z tym http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=503446 

Ten http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454854 połączyć z tym http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=161783

Ten http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373640&page=2 połączyć z tym http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=478019

Ten http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564650&page=2 połączyć z tym http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582391
========================================================
Zmienić nazwę tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251440 na *[Łódź] Rezydencje Solaris*


^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## DooCharles

wnosze o zmiane nazwy z 

"[Wrocław] Stadion EURO [projekt: jsk]" 

na "[Wrocław] budowa stadionu w Myślenicach Euro 2012"

dziekuje z góry.


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ w Maśl*en*icach ? :lol:


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Nie wiem czemu ale został przeniesiony ten http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26084886#post26084886 wątek do działu Łódź, Mazowsze i Podlasie, prosze by wrócił on do działu infrastruktura lotnicza i wodna...

i ten wątek jeszcze usunąć http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313772

oraz wykasować post numer 2 w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26146816#post26146816


^^
done/Patryjota

Dzięki Patryjota  kawał pracy dla mnie dziś zrobiłeś, masz piwo !! :cheers: hehe


----------



## mmjp

Wnoszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557866
na: [Poznań] Trasa tramwajowa na Franowo

oraz zmianę nazwy wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=176139
na: [Poznań] Przedłużenie PST do Dworca Zachodniego


^^
done/Patryjota

^^
Dzięki


----------



## Hyper

Gwoli przypomnienia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26087200&postcount=3782


----------



## mateq

^^ nie jestem przekonany, czy to dobre posunięcie. Uzasadnij proszę.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę o pouczenie kolegi widzę, że szuka zaczepki http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26160302#post26160302 żarty o pewnym leku którym mordowano ludzi jest kompletnym prostactwem i debilizmem...


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Zamachowiec

^^to jak stachu, co z tym aquaparkiem?
^^
brig
625


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## 0maniek0

mysle ze sam prowokujesz bezmyslnymi i kretynskimi postami w stylu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26145250&postcount=496


stasiua said:


> Obok aquaparku.


----------



## krzewi

przeciez stasiu juz dawno dal znac ze jest trollem


----------



## Marcin

Po doswiadczeniach na tym forum pewne wydarzenia historyczne zwiazane z Bydgoszcza rozpatruje w zupelnie innym swietle …

Pzdr.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Hyper

@stasiua: Zamiast pisać post pod postem wystarczy, że użyjesz przycisku "Edit".


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## 0maniek0

zdaje sie ze za zalosne i nic nie wnoszace wypowiedzi w ksiegach mialy byc brigi


----------



## 625

0maniek0 said:


> zdaje sie ze za zalosne i nic nie wnoszace wypowiedzi w ksiegach mialy byc brigi


a co, chcesz?


----------



## 0maniek0

jesli bede pier..3 po 3 jak userzy powyzej to briguj mnie smialo


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

[Szczecin] Lofty w dawnej fabryce "Delfin"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395148

do inwestycji ukończonych,

z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam,

P.


----------



## Spencer

Czy można prosić o przeniesienie postów # 7347-7369 z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270631&page=368 do wątku o metrze http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392668 wraz z notką o przeniesieniu?


^^
done/Patryjota

---

dzięki


----------



## Wo92

Delete:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26241722&postcount=1048


----------



## mckfmn

wydaje mi się że wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=218984&page=2 _[Gdańsk] Aniołki_ powinien znaleźć się w "Miastach polskich" raczej niż w "Architekturze i Urbanistyce". Jeśli nie tylko mi się tak wydaje, prosze o przeniesienie. Pzdr!

edit: dziękuję


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248012

zmiana nazwy na: [Szczecin] Odolany / Warszewo

z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam,

P.


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413207

do wyczyszczenia posty od 1283 do 1300 - grozi długotrwałym flejmem o pierdołach

^^

ox
625


----------



## ufonut

Prosze o przeniesienie watku do "Po Godzinach"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724314

Dzieki.


----------



## ssswirek1

Czy któryś z modów obrał sobie za punkt honoru usuwanie każdego mojego wątku z PG ?
625 może ? Jeśli tak to może mi wyjaśni dlaczego tym razem ? ;/


----------



## 625

nie, usuwam tylko wątki o idiotycznych tytułach.


----------



## ssswirek1

^^ To 625, nie mogłeś zmienić tytułu, tylko od razu musisz kasować cały wątek ? Smucisz mnie już człowieku.


----------



## 625

nie mogłeś założyć sensownego wątku? nie znam się na gierkach, więc nie wiem jaki powinien być tytuł.

stara zasada na wszelkich forach mówi, że nazwy wątków muszą odpowiadać regułom, a ten był po prostu idiotyczny - EOT.


----------



## ssswirek1

^^ A myślisz że nazwa była bez sensu !? Sam nie wiedziałem jak go nazwać ! Przeczytałeś chociaż o co chodziło ?


----------



## 625

to na przyszłość najpierw pomyśl, a potem zakładaj wątek. nigdy odwrotnie.

ps: czytałem.


----------



## lMl

Proszę o przeniesienie do ukończonych poniższego wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=40661


----------



## Hyper

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od nr. 1299 do nr. 1308 z tego wątku (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413207&page=66) do właściwego, bo to o tej inwestycji toczy się dyskusja (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552381&page=8). Z góry dziękuję.

^^
zrobione
625


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Czyzby Vondeq zniknal...?:>


----------



## 625

tak. nieodwołalnie, wraz z tym G, które tam się ostatnio pojawiało.


----------



## Tygrys

Niestety to słuszna decyzja. Znowu zamiast absurdalnego humoru wiało w vondequ żenadą i wulgarnością. Gówniane zdjęcia(dosłownie), link do strony pornograficznej... Widać okoliczności zamknięcia I vondeqa zostały szybko zapomniane. Th ostrzegał, 625 ostrzegał, ja też prosiłem w vondequ o nieprzekraczanie pewnych granic. Tak jak mówiłem- vondqa nr.III już nie będzie.


----------



## krzewi

strona nie pornograficzna a po prostu porno a zdjecia gówna owszem z tego powodu wczorajsze kiełbaski na kolacje wyrzuciłem


----------



## _tomakow_

Prosze o skasowanie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26370020&postcount=784


----------



## pmaciej7

A czy wobec tych, którzy doprowadzili Vondeg do upadku, zostały lub zostaną wyciągnięte jakieś konsekwencje?

Edit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26387598#post26387598 :lock:


----------



## wiewior

Chyba ktoś straszne porządki zaczął robić - ale świadczy to tylko o tym, że brak mu nie tylko kultury, ale także "cojones", żeby przyznać się do błędu. Swoją drogą, jak dla mnie, podpada to pod nadużywanie funkcji Moda.


----------



## krzewi

sam byłem jednym z najbardziej broniących Vondeqa ale chyba dobrze sie stało EOT


----------



## Adolf Warski

Jeśli to ten moderator, o którym myślę, się bawi, to kolejny znak, że jest najsłabszym ogniwem moderatorskim tego forum.


----------



## Asinus

zwyciężył socjalizm.


----------



## wiewior

Adolf Warski said:


> Jeśli to ten moderator, o którym myślę, się bawi, to kolejny znak, że jest najsłabszym ogniwem moderatorskim tego forum.


Macieks?


----------



## Adolf Warski

wiewior said:


> Macieks?


O nim myślę. Nie wiem, czy on to robi, nie jestem tajnym administratorem - mógłby się ktoś jednak przyznać.


----------



## Tygrys

wiewior said:


> Chyba ktoś straszne porządki zaczął robić - ale świadczy to tylko o tym, że brak mu nie tylko kultury, ale także "cojones", żeby przyznać się do błędu. Swoją drogą, jak dla mnie, podpada to nadużywanie funkcji Moda.


Masz 100% racji. Niestety...

Widzę, że początkowe, nieudolne tuszowanie swojego błędu zostało już sprawniej zamaskowane przez Macieksa.

Przybliżę więc całą sytuację:

W jednym w trójmiejskich wątków na wieść o możliwej budowie kościoła Macieks użył następujących słów:

*"Na ch..j kolejny kościół. Chyba kogoś porąbało na głowę"*

wiewiór zwrócił mu uwagę na niecenzuralne słownictwo, oraz napisał posta w Skargach i wnioskach, cytując Macieksa i pytając, co wolno modom...

Na to Macieks wyciął tego posta ze skarg i edytował swój post(i post cytującego go tam wiewióra) z trójmiejskiego wątku zmieniając treść na:

*"Na ch..olerę kolejny kościół. Chyba kogoś porąbało na głowę"*

Dopisał też posta, że wie, iż użył niecenzuralnych słów ale się wkurzył i przynajmniej napisał szczerze co myśli...

Później ja w Skargach i wnioskach , odpowiadając na posta pmacieja7 dot. vondeqa przy okazji napisałem pod postem krótką notkę:

*"Macieks- wstydź się"*

Następnie wiewiór napisał w trójmiejskim wątku, że nie podoba mu się sposób, w jaki Macieks użył swoich uprawnień moda. Podobnie napisał też w Skargach i wnioskach.

Na to Macieks wyciął całą dyskusję w trójmiejskim wątku i usunął post wiewióra ze skarg (i mój też przy okazji)...


Piszę więc jeszcze raz:

*wstydź się Macieks*


----------



## zonc

^^

A mi dał briga za nic. Przyznał się do tego innym na GG.

On dawno powinien stracić funkcję.

To jak, głosowanie? Chyba mamy prawo zrobić ponowne referendum nad jego osobą?


----------



## Zamachowiec

Czy moderator 625 jest mi w stanie odpowiedzieć co jest niezgodnego z zasadami forum w sygnaturce: "KEBAP Z RANA JAK ŚMIETANA"? Dziękuje.


----------



## zonc

^^

To trollowanie. Stachu przyznał się, że był kebabiarzem, a Ty "lejesz" z tego i "lejesz".

Temat się przejadł.


----------



## ufonut

Ja juz od dawna przestalem rozumiec czym sie kieruja moderatorzy na tym naszym polskim forum. Prosilem o przeniesienie mojego watku to go kompletnie wykasowali, pojecia nie mam dlaczego (w watku pytalem ludzi, ktorzy mieszkaja za granica jak na nich osobiscie wplywa kryzys i co moga poradzic - sam sie wybieram za granice). Widac naruszylem jakies mi nieznane reguly gry i nawet mnie o tym nie poinformowano, po prostu watek zostal wyciety.

Oczywiscie z kazania mojego wylaczam Patryjote, ktorego uwazam za najbardziej profesjonalnego moda na forum.


----------



## zonc

^^

Do czasu aż ja nim zostanę. 


Moim zdaniem moderatorzy poświęcają za mało czasu na swoją pracę. Nie masz czasu - rezygnuj.

TH ostatnio się poprawił i ładnie u nas banuje i briguje.


----------



## krzewi

jak ty zonc zostaniesz modem to bedzie milicja i pały na forum:lol:


----------



## zonc

krzewi said:


> jak ty zonc zostaniesz modem to bedzie milicja i pały na forum:lol:


Klawiaturę mi pożyczysz. 

Bydgoszcz ma TH i niech on tu zostanie lepiej. Ja nie byłbym obiektywny. 


Biorę Łódź. :gunz:


----------



## Zamachowiec

zonc said:


> ^^
> 
> To trollowanie. Stachu przyznał się, że był kebabiarzem, a Ty "lejesz" z tego i "lejesz".
> 
> Temat się przejadł.


Dzięki za odpowiedź ale poczekam na kogoś bardziej poinformowanego. Ja po prostu lubię kebap...


----------



## 625

Zamachowiec said:


> Dzięki za odpowiedź ale poczekam na kogoś bardziej poinformowanego. Ja po prostu lubię kebap...


A ja nie.


----------



## Zamachowiec

rozumiem, że to jest max czego mogę oczekiwać...?


----------



## 625

przecież doskonale znasz odpowiedź, dyskusja na ten temat ciągnie się i tak zbyt długo.


----------



## Zamachowiec

Nie znam, dlatego mógłbyś uzasadnić.


----------



## zonc

Zamachowiec said:


> Nie znam, dlatego mógłbyś uzasadnić.


Jako przyszły dziennikarz\rzecznik powiem ci, że odpowiedź, której Tobie udzieliłem jest zgodna z prawdą. To był oficjalny komunikat.

Ok?

Stachu napisał niefortunnie o tym kebabie - w bardzo komiczny sposób. Trudno, każdy czasem coś głupiego trzepnie. Jednak, czy sam fakt pracy w fastfoodzie to powód do nabijania? Ile można?


----------



## Wesoły Romek

zonc said:


> Klawiaturę mi pożyczysz.
> 
> Bydgoszcz ma TH i niech on tu zostanie lepiej. Ja nie byłbym obiektywny.
> 
> 
> Biorę Łódź. :gunz:


Chciałbyś .....  jay jay jest naszym ojcem


----------



## _tomakow_

^^
mi tez sie tak cofa - jak sprawdzam nowe posty to wyświetlają sie ciągle te z 16:30


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## wiewior

Niejaki wariat daje popis swoich możliwości generowania nic nie znaczących postów w wątku o Baltic Arena (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=152 i strona wcześniejsza)


----------



## Tygrys

del.

wiewiór mnie ubiegł.


----------



## Wo92

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26545368&postcount=425 

Delete


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726534

^^ Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku na:

[Gdynia] Nowy ratusz + centrum wielofunkcyjne

^^
ox
625


----------



## mikeleg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728124

Spam na głównej stronie forum :crazy:


----------



## demmat

Proszę o dodanie/edytowanie polla w ty wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26588208#post26588208


----------



## Tygrys

wiewior said:


> Niejaki wariat daje popis swoich możliwości generowania nic nie znaczących postów w wątku o Baltic Arena (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=152 i strona wcześniejsza)


Ponawiam zapewne przeoczoną prośbę wiewiora, bo wątek o BA stał się już ciężkostrawny...

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## krzewi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728200

dowiedziałem się co chciałem a żeby duperelami nie zaśmiecać Po Godzinach proszę o skasowanie


----------



## skansen

W temacie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655918 i pierwszym jego poście, proszę zamienić wyraz "Jakie" na "Które" (dwa razy), bo raczej takie były intencje autora.


----------



## lMl

Proszę o połączenie tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455349]

z tym wątkiem http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26619886#post26619886

Tak żeby ten drugi pozostał jako wątek główny.

Z góry dziękuję.

^^
ox
625


----------



## skansen

Dziękuję za korektę tytułu tematu, wręcz nie śmiem prosić by w treści pierwszego postu tego tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22254580&postcount=1 również nastąpiła taka korekta (jakie -> które). Z góry dziękuję. 

^^
proszę
625


----------



## lMl

Do postu nieco wyżej i połączenia dwóch wątków, ponieważ zrobił się lekki bałagan.

Czy ten post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19309626&postcount=7

można zrobić żeby był pierwszy w tym wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600381 

Taka jest wola jego założyciela



TETA said:


> Hej. Mam tylko małą prośbę: czy mój pierwszy post z tego wątku mógłby być pierwszy w połączonym? Jest on swego rodzaju wprowadzeniem do tematu. Teraz jest on jako 7. odpowiedź.



thx

^^
ox
625


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26631508#post26631508

^^ proszę o przeniesienie postów od #31 do tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553742&page=66


----------



## swrsc

Witam,
Ze względu na prośbę naszego klienta, proszę o wyczyszczenie moich postów dotyczących budynku JWC DANA w Szczecinie w watku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413207&page=70

Dokładniej, proszę o wyczyszczenie moich postów o numerach:
1384
1382
1362
1365
1361 - inny autor, ale nasza wizualizacja
1355
1331
1302 - inny autor, nasza wiz.
1299

Przepraszam za zamieszanie.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## krzewi

no czasem tak bywa


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26663992#post26663992

Czy mógłby ktoś powiedzieć, dlaczego ten wątek jest tolerowany? Co on ma udowodnić? Jaki jest sens w publikowaniu zdjęć dennej jakości - co dnia takich samych.

Inne pytanie: Czy jak założę wątek o Toruniu i co dnia będę publikował zdjęcie jakiegoś pijaczka lub ew. psiej kupki to on też będzie mógł istnieć?

Nie wiem jak oceniać Stasia. Inne wątki i wpisy są często ciekawe. Tutaj totalnie płynie.


----------



## krzewi

stasiua said:


> To weź to usuń i dajmy na wstrzymanie wycieczkom osobistym na forum.
> edit:
> Dzięki


co to wycieczek osobistych lubie być zapraszany na kawe 

EOT


----------



## Petr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=63360
Proszę o dodanie do polla opcji:
"Wulgaryzmy to bardzo potrzebna forma wyrazu i nie powinno się ich ograniczać na forum."


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

przeniesie:

z wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412731

post od 1802 do 1827


do wydarzenia & kultura

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412930&page=25

Pzdr i z góry dzięki

P.


----------



## krzewi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456588&page=172

niech jakiś mod wyczyści wątek od 3430 raczej do końca Guienek w akcji hno:


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26666600&postcount=4340

;\ To dowcip, czy tak po prostu jazda po kościele?


----------



## a_weirdo

^^ A konkretnie?


----------



## zonc

^^

Razem z monardą urządzasz sobie z forum pudelka.pl. Jeden roznosi ploty o przeprowadzce prezydenta, a drugi pisze o agencjach towarzyskich prowadzonych przez księdza. Zgłoś to do biskupa lub papieża, ale daruj sobie na forum. Jaki to ma sens? Jaki wpływ na miasto? ( Zakładając, że to prawda, a w co raczej wątpię. Podejrzewam raczej, że szukasz punktu zaczepki. Bardzo często używasz sobie na seminarium itd. ).

Trollem się robisz.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26674922

z jakiej racji został zamknięty?


----------



## pmaciej7

Polityka poza PHP jak mniemam.


----------



## a_weirdo

zonc said:


> Razem z monardą urządzasz sobie z forum pudelka.pl. Jeden roznosi ploty o przeprowadzce prezydenta, a drugi pisze o agencjach towarzyskich prowadzonych przez księdza. Zgłoś to do biskupa lub papieża, ale daruj sobie na forum. Jaki to ma sens? Jaki wpływ na miasto? ( Zakładając, że to prawda, a w co raczej wątpię. Podejrzewam raczej, że szukasz punktu zaczepki. Bardzo często używasz sobie na seminarium itd. ).


1. Pudelka, ploty o wielkich inwestycjach, wieżowcach, ich wizualizacjach, czy dotrzymaniu obietnic przez obecnego prezydenta to przede wszystkim ty. 

2. Monarda, chociaż nie jest zbyt mądry, poruszył dość istotny temat (poruszany przez obecnego prezydenta i jego forumowych zwolenników kilkukrotnie w historii). Jeśli wiesz, że prezydent nie wyprowadził się z miasta, to po prostu to napisz.

3. Nie agencja towarzyska, tylko dom publiczny lub burdel. To nie plotka tylko historia (ale może w historii jest coś z plotki). Sądzę, że biskupa może specjalnie nie interesować historia Babiej Wsi, jej nazwy, a nawet związki księży z istniejącym tam w bodajże XVI w. domu publicznym.

4. Swoje wątpliwości możesz rozwiać czytając, jeśli dobrze pamiętam, Historię Bydgoszczy, tom I.

5. Jaki wpływ na miasto ma, co zrobimy na Starym Rynku i co tam będzie? Wiesz, od tego zależy życie Starego Miasta, trochę turyści, pośrednio inwestorzy, pewne znaczenie ma to, że Dombrowicz chce to z pieniędzy mieszkańców robić i tak dalej. Gdyby nie miało znaczenia, to już by stał tam blaszany market z plastikowymi oknami. Nawet Dombrowicz nie uważa, że to bez znaczenia.

6. Problem z seminarium nie jest, komu Dombrowicz dał nie swoje pieniądze, ale sam fakt, że sobie je rozdaje.


----------



## talkinghead

nie moglibyscie sobie tego zalatwic na priv? 
albo we wlasnych wątkach. Macie jakis tam hyde park co?

malo kogo interesuje co macie sobie do powiedzenia panowie.


----------



## mckfmn

dygresja o gdańskiej secesji w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526323&page=11 od postu 214 albo 216 w dół, bardziej pasuje do [Gdańsk] konserwacje i rnowacje zabytków: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26719360#post26719360 niż tam gdzie jest. Uprzejmie wnosze o przeniesienie.


----------



## Wo92

Ja mam pytanie z innej beczki, do kogo się można zgłosić ze zmianą nicku? Do Jana?


----------



## krzewi

zmiana chyba jest tylko możliwa na gwiazdke...ale nie jestem pewny


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Co roku jest akcja zmieniania nicków. Z tego, co pamiętam, to jakoś pomiędzy świętami Bożego Narodzenia a Nowym Rokiem. 

Jest nawet specjalny wątek:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559580&page=32


----------



## mateq

Na razie się nie można zgłaszać.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wojtek1992 said:


> Ja mam pytanie z innej beczki, do kogo się można zgłosić ze zmianą nicku? Do Jana?


A co, rok urodzenia Ci się zmienił? :tongue4:


----------



## demmat

Może imię...na żeńskie :nuts:


----------



## wiewior

Temu Panu proponuję podziękować: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26775222&postcount=3043


----------



## Offspring

@Wojtek:
W wakacje był Name Change Festival.  Zakończył się z wielkim hukiem zamknięciem dotyczącego tej sprawy wątku przez DaiTengu. Reason: people can't read.


----------



## J_J

Obaj po brigu.


----------



## Octavianus

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27197578&postcount=252

wyciąć i bezwzględnie ukarać. to jest wkurzające do granic. chłopak chyba nie ma co robić.

^^
ox
625


----------



## Guest

Chciałbym się poskarżyć na nsolaka, bo założył wątek, który już istnieje.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=27215034#post27215034

ŻENUA!


----------



## talkinghead

nsolak said:


> Chciałbym się poskarżyć na nsolaka, bo założył wątek, który już istnieje.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=27215034#post27215034
> 
> ŻENUA!


ban 3 miesiace (  )


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27240676&postcount=4305

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27238800&postcount=4304

Monardę skasować, a Filuka przekleić do odpowiedniego wątku. Proszę.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=134418&page=14


----------



## J.T.Fly

W wątku o łódzkich zabytkach (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=194112&page=136) poproszę o wycięcie komunikacyjnego OT, który zresztą ja sam współtworzę i przeniesienie go do właściwego tematu (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632640&page=76).

Chodzi o posty: 2703-2705, 2717, 2725, 2736-2742

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## decapitated

Trzeba tu troche poczycić http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239&page=76


----------



## Wo92

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=221352

^^ Jego sygnaturka, to lekka przesada.


----------



## mcl

Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku o F-16
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=116610&page=17
Skoro to wątek w dziale "Infrastruktura lotnicza i wodna" to powinien trzymać jakiś poziom, a dyskusje wojenne można toczyć w "po godzinach".


----------



## NorthPole

Wnioskuję o usunięcie postów od 1708 do zapewne samego końca (no, chyba że coś konkretnego pojawi się w tzw. międzyczasie) w wątku o inwestycjach na gdańskim Młodym Mieście.
Po latach czekania na inwestycyjne perełki i pogrzebaniu największych nadziei ostatnie zapowiedzi były przysłowiową iskrą w beczce prochu. Proszę o nie bicie uczestników tego niezbyt przystającego na SSC off-topu (bo się sam dołożyłem, ekhmmm...) :shifty:


----------



## pan_tomas

Jay Jay

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395098 myślę, że można usunąć


----------



## Adolf Warski

Do likwidacji:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=738272

^^
załatwiony
625


----------



## HAL 9010

Zamknąć ten temat:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=738314

a pierwszy post w temacie wrzucić do tego tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487652

^^
ox
625


----------



## J.T.Fly

J.T.Fly said:


> W wątku o łódzkich zabytkach (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=194112&page=136) poproszę o wycięcie komunikacyjnego OT, który zresztą ja sam współtworzę i przeniesienie go do właściwego tematu (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632640&page=76).
> 
> Chodzi o posty: 2703-2705, 2717, 2725, 2736-2742
> 
> Z góry dziękuję


Ponawiam...


----------



## mateq

Wątek McDonald's i inne sieci fast food w Polsce  przeniosłem do Po godzinach - stracił dużo ze swojego początkowego stylu i absolutnie w obecnej formie nie pasował do działu Architektura i urbanistyka.

Natomiast Wątek militarny, który jest dość merytoryczny przeniosłem do działu Technologia i design. Wiadomości w nim zawarte są mocno związane z najnowszą technologią wojskową. 

Pozdrawiam,
mateq


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=738020

Prosiłbym o usunięcie tego wątku. Krzycho dał fajnie zdjęcie, ale nie na temat. Szkoda by dostawał za to jedynie. Ta za dwa tygodnie w normalnym UPC to sobie wygra.


----------



## skansen

Popieram powyższą prośbę zonca. Szkoda zdjęcia, by się marnowało w tematycznej edycji konkursu.


----------



## _tomakow_

^^
jestem za - pytanie czy Krzycho sie zgodzi? ale mysle ze tak


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Pytanie: Dlaczego zostal zamkniety watek o stadionie Legii skoro za chwile zacznie sie budowa i pojawiaja sie nowe informacje nt. nowego stadionu?:|


----------



## 625

póki co, pojawiały się informacje o popisie 

otwieram.


----------



## cichy87

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=739584
to już przesada moim zdaniem jest. Wystarczy, że jest bajzel w innych dzialach, tu już go robić nie trzeba. Jeszcze znajdą się tacy co pójdą w ślady kolegi wloclawianina i będą wrzucać śląskie kopalnie, elektrownię w Bełchatowie czy inne cuda


----------



## ivica

jak to mowia "strzeż się fałszywych przyjaciół, z wrogami poradzisz sobie sam"


----------



## skansen

Przecież to, co zapodał wloclawianin jest genialne! Zaraz wrzucę fabrykę czekolady z podwrocławskich Kobierzyc. Będzie pojedynek! 
A kopalnie i elektrownie to, przepraszam, nie jest architektura?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248569&

zmiana nazywy na [Stargard Szczeciński] Zdjęcia


----------



## timit

proszę o dodanie polla do tego postu.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=739854
pzdr


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524898&page=153
Proszę o usunięcie postu #3811 i wszystkich dalej z nim zwiazanych. 
W wątku o pieknych kobietach, g600 zaczął wrzucac paszczury, po licznych prośbach żeby tego nie robił, dodał jeszcze jedną serię hno:


----------



## skansen

Dołączam się do prośby usera *nodikv*, bo co to k...wa jest?! Chodzi zapewne o usunięcie postu #3795 (i innych, podobnych) użytkownika g600, przynajmniej od strony http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524898&page=190. 



g600 said:


> to jest to co nazywał ładnym biustem
> 
> http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii287/Myy_bucket/_pw83674.jpg
> (...)
> http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc68/bibi890/103-1.jpg
> (...)


To jest *spam i trolling*. Ja też mogę zacząć wrzucać takie zdjęcia dla odreagowania, ale nie o to chyba chodzi w tym wątku. Ostrzegam.


^^g600 - 7 dni/Patryjota


----------



## pmaciej7

Jeszcze może by wyciąć z tego samego wątku cały offtop o macaniu jąder?


----------



## krzewi

ee lepiej przenieśc do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=27211342#post27211342


----------



## bb78

- edit


----------



## skansen

bb78 said:


> Przesada. Gusta sa rozne i jesli userowi g600 podobaja sie kobiety wazace ok. 40 kilogramow, to jego sprawa. Czy kazdy musi lubic 175/90/60/90 i koniecznie blond wlosy? Watek sluzy do wklejania zdjec kobiet, ktore sie podobaja jednostce, a nie wiekszosci.


Taaak? Przepraszam, ale to Patryjota założył ten wątek ze zdjęciami kobiet i dziewczyn i ma prawo go moderować wg własnego widzimisię. Zresztą dobry mod się nie tłumaczy. Wszyscy liczą w tamtym wątku na pewnien klasyczny kanon urody, a nie ekstrawagancje. 
To nie była tylko moja sugestia by dać nauczkę g600, bo lekcji pokory dla niego domagało się wielu userów. Ostrzegłem, że będę wklejał zdjęcia grubasek za każdym razem gdy g600 wkleji swoje trupy i tak będzie... bo sądy sądami, ale sprawiedliwość musi być po naszej stronie.


----------



## Tygrys

Ale macie problemy. Dajcie ignore temu g600 i nie będziecie musieli oglądać tych małoletnich, anorektycznych wieszaków.


----------



## Poz83

skansen said:


> Taaak? Przepraszam, ale to Patryjota założył ten wątek ze zdjęciami kobiet i dziewczyn i ma prawo go moderować wg własnego widzimisię. Zresztą dobry mod się nie tłumaczy. Wszyscy liczą w tamtym wątku na pewnien klasyczny kanon urody, a nie ekstrawagancje.
> To nie była tylko moja sugestia by dać nauczkę g600, bo lekcji pokory dla niego domagało się wielu userów. Ostrzegłem, że będę wklejał zdjęcia grubasek za każdym razem gdy g600 wkleji swoje trupy i tak będzie... bo sądy sądami, ale sprawiedliwość musi być po naszej stronie.


Co to jest "pewien klasyczny kanon urody"??? :?


----------



## pmaciej7

skansen said:


> Taaak? Przepraszam, ale to Patryjota założył ten wątek ze zdjęciami kobiet i dziewczyn i ma prawo go moderować wg własnego widzimisię.


Nie no, zaraz, to nie jest wątek autorski Patryjoty, on tylko założył trzecią część po 2000 postów w drugiej.

Co nie zmienia faktu, że zdjęcia g600 stanowiły spore przegięcie, a moderatorzy po to mają władzę, żeby z niej korzystać. Skoro problem został zgłoszony tutaj, to moderator mógł zrobić wedle własnego swobodnego uznania - ukarać winowajcę albo tylko wyciąć posty.


----------



## Rook Dio

W watku o Ujeździe http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507664&page=11
adam2a trolluje, wnosze o usuniecie postow od 202 do 206 wlacznie.


----------



## schabzkoscia

Lekka przeginka. 7 dni briga za zdjęcia niezdrowo szczupłych kobiet?


----------



## Conrado

Jeżeli kilka osób prosi g600 żeby nie dodawał tych trupów, a on wkleja kolejne to kara mu się należała^^


----------



## Nexus

Brig dla g600 to przegiecie... Ktory punkt regulaminu naruszyl g600?



nodikv said:


> Jeżeli kilka osób prosi g600 żeby nie dodawał tych trupów, a on wkleja kolejne to kara mu się należała^^


Przejzalem 14 stron do tylu i nie ma tam zadnego posta zawierajacego slowo "prosze"... :sleepy:

Tytlu tego watku brzmi: "Zdjęcia kobiet i dziewczyn *jakie* wam się podobają" - g600 podobaja sie wychudzone, blade, wysokie i ma do tego prawo. Nigdzie nie jest napisane jakie dziewczyny sa dozwolone, a jakie nie. W zwiazku z tym proponuje zalozyc nowy watek cz. IV z dokladnym opisem wygladu dziewczyn zabronionych w pierwszym poscie...


----------



## Tygrys

Z tym brigiem to duuuuuże przegięcie i bezsens.


----------



## skansen

Nie macie racji panowie. Promowanie chorobliwie chudych kobiet przez publikacje takich zdjęć jest działaniem wysoce szkodliwym. Obecnie wiele nastolatek ma problemy z własną tożsamością i poszukiwaniem odpowiedzi na to "jak powinnam wyglądać?". Niestety idą w złą stronę i narażają własne życie przez kretynki, które wklejał g600. Kreowanie własnej cielesności to ważny element rozwoju nie tylko fizycznego w młodym wieku. Gie600, który w sposób nachalny pokazywał te "modelki" robił złą robotę, bo anoreksja nie powinna byc popularyzowana.

Na całym świecie odbywają się kampanie przeciw "size zero" i to forum nie powinno promować czegoś, co zagraża życiu. 

Wasze naiwne obruszenia nie mają związku z wolnością wypowiedzi.


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Na tej zasadzie cały wątek o kobietach, które się podobają można uznać za wysoce szkodliwy. Na większości zdjęć kobiety epatują seksem, a przecież możliwe, że forum czytają małolaty. Za wcześnie zechcą być dorośli i potem będziemy mieli na sumieniu nastolatki w ciąży, rodzinne dramaty, zmarnowane dzieciństwo itd...

No i wątek o ulubionym piwie może wywołać u kogoś alkoholizm.

Nie dajmy się zwariować.


Z mojej strony EOT


----------



## skansen

Exar Kun said:


> Nie dajmy się zwariować.
> Z mojej strony EOT


Noo, staram się nie zwariować, właśnie piję zielonego Lecha :cheers: Ja też EOT


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=27453216#post27453216

na *[Łódź] Park Tower [200 m]*


----------



## zonc

Czegoś takiego bym się nie spodziewał Czy reszta użytkowników, która dawała tam zdjęcie sztucznych piersi też dostanie briga? Fotki kolegi były okropne, ale pochodziły z profesjonalnych sesji zdjęciowych - nie była to prowokacja. Widocznie ma beznadziejny gust i tyle. 7 dni... a tymczasem inny znany user za wiele przekleństw nie dostał nawet 3 dni. Żal.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579292&page=8

Można zmienić POLL na Obama \ McCain ?


----------



## janex_wwa

Moderator potrzebny w wątku o Narodowym:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=27456432

od 3426 do końca (może z wyjątkiem postu tszmiela, adama20 i nodikv'a)


----------



## skansen

TH - zamknąłeś wątek *Iwono, wróć!* a co on Ci przeszkadzał? Czyżby motywacja Wesołego Romka


> To jak Iwona wróciła to może zamkniemy wątek ?? bo zaraz tu się zrobi Vondeq z kobitkami w tle :]


 do Ciebie przemawiała? Czym? Nie wiadomo czy Iwona wróciła... dodała z powrotem zdjęcia? napisała, że wraca? Co złego było w rozmowach o różnicach między kobietami a mężczyznami??

Domagam się otwarcia!


----------



## talkinghead

skansen said:


> TH - zamknąłeś wątek *Iwono, wróć!* a co on Ci przeszkadzał? Czyżby motywacja Wesołego Romka do Ciebie przemawiała? Czym? Nie wiadomo czy Iwona wróciła... dodała z powrotem zdjęcia? napisała, że wraca? Co złego było w rozmowach o różnicach między kobietami a mężczyznami??
> 
> Domagam się otwarcia!


Zauważyłem właśnie że się domagasz.


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553742&page=69

^^ Posty nr. 1379 i 1380 do wycięcia. Niepotrzebne politykowanie.

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## skansen

talkinghead said:


> Zauważyłem właśnie że się domagasz.


No i lipa, widzę. Taka jest Twoja TH decyzja? Widocznie Warski się lepiej domaga. Szkoda.


----------



## Adolf Warski

skansen said:


> No i lipa, widzę. Taka jest Twoja TH decyzja? Widocznie Warski się lepiej domaga. Szkoda.


A kto to jest Warski i czego się domaga?


----------



## talkinghead

skansen said:


> No i lipa, widzę. Taka jest Twoja TH decyzja? Widocznie Warski się lepiej domaga. Szkoda.


Ty masz jakis syndrom Warskiego.

Dyskusje o kobietach mozesz przeciez prowadzic w watku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524898

(niby to o zdjeciach .. ale bedzie na temat)


----------



## Tygrys

^^Chyba tu byłoby lepiej:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516206&page=32


----------



## skansen

Ale jesteście na temat. :toilet: nara. Phiii... księga stykania się otworkami. uke:


Adolf Warski said:


> A kto to jest Warski i czego się domaga?


Nie wiem, ale ładne zdjęcia publikuje.


----------



## Polex

Drobna prośba: kim jest niejaki *reyaL*? 
Jego nick wymieniany jest WYŁĄCZNIE przez innych użytkowników w wątkach z poll`em - 4 X UPC oraz 1 X Miss Polski.
Każdorazowo proszony jest w tych wątkach o umotywowanie swoich niskich ocen. Nie tylko NIGDY tego nie zrobił, ale też NIGDY nie popełnił żadnego posta, a rejestrował się 8.6.2006 :nuts:
V kolumna? :bash:


----------



## skansen

Polex said:


> Drobna prośba: kim jest niejaki *reyaL*?(...):


Ha! Ów *reyaL *to zapewne zdublowana tożsamość jakiegoś użytkownika. Parę razy maiłem wrażenie, że zaniżał mi oceny w poll'ach na UPC, ale raz dał 10 więc się odczepiłem. Ale podejrzany user - nic nie robi tylko ocenia, kanalia. Krytykant patentowy. Tchórz.


----------



## Petr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=158053
Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na: [Śródmieście] Zebra Tower
Na stronie SB Gruppe funkcjonują obie nazwy, ale wersja bez "Warsaw" nie jest aż tak bardzo pretensjonalna. Poza tym inwestycja jest w dzielnicy Śródmieście.


----------



## bb78

skansen said:


> Nie macie racji panowie. Promowanie chorobliwie chudych kobiet przez publikacje takich zdjęć jest działaniem wysoce szkodliwym. Obecnie wiele nastolatek ma problemy z własną tożsamością i poszukiwaniem odpowiedzi na to "jak powinnam wyglądać?". Niestety idą w złą stronę i narażają własne życie przez kretynki, które wklejał g600.


To teraz powiedz ile nastolatek z kryzysem tożsamości zagląda do tamtego wątku i wybiera sobie za wzór do naśladowania panienki ze zdjęć wklejanych przez g600. I dlaczego akurat tamte, a nie te z kilogramami silikonu na klatce piersiowej?



> Wasze naiwne obruszenia nie mają związku z wolnością wypowiedzi.


Owszem, mają. Brig dla g600 i kasacja jego postów to zwykła chamska cenzura, bo komuś się coś wydawało.

Dlaczego istnieją wątki o alkoholu czy samochodach? Masz pojęcie ile nastolatków płci obojga z kryzysem tożsamości się teraz upija albo przekracza dozwoloną prędkość?


----------



## kacper1000

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=479608

Proszę przenieść ten wątek z działu "Architektura (...)" do działu "Zabytki".

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## pmaciej7

Ktoś się w tym wątku zes..ł, można wyczyścić (posty 57, 64, 67 i chyba też dalej do końca)?


^^done /Patryjota i chyba trzeba pomyśleć o tym czy ten wątek ma prawo bytu na forum


----------



## skansen

bb78 said:


> Dlaczego istnieją wątki o alkoholu czy samochodach? Masz pojęcie ile nastolatków płci obojga z kryzysem tożsamości się teraz upija albo przekracza dozwoloną prędkość?


 Alkohol i samochody są dozwolone przynajmniej od osiemnastego roku życia, (podobnie jak sztuczne piersi). *Głodzenie się i ćpanie leków z apteki na brak apetytu oraz zwracanie treści żołądka po każdym posiłku *jest łatwo dostępne dla bardzo młodych ludzi bez ograniczeń. Więc nie wyjeżdżaj mi tu z przykładami "na siłę" w imię błędnie rozumianej wolności wypowiedzi. Fenomen "size 0", jego zaraźliwość i zagrożenia z nim związane, zasługują na tępienie. Etyka, panowie, a nie retoryka.


----------



## Adolf Warski

skansen said:


> Alkohol i samochody są dozwolone przynajmniej od osiemnastego roku życia, (podobnie jak sztuczne piersi). *Głodzenie się i ćpanie leków z apteki na brak apetytu oraz zwracanie treści żołądka po każdym posiłku *jest łatwo dostępne dla bardzo młodych ludzi bez ograniczeń.


No popatrz, wypadanie z wieżowców też jest dozwolone bez ograniczeń. Jakieś wnioski dla forum?



skansen said:


> *Etyka*, panowie, a nie retoryka.


Attyka? Statyka? Perystaltyka?


----------



## skansen

@Adolf - to co uprawiasz teraz, to jest właśnie pusta retoryka. Albo zatwardzenie umysłowe.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Nic innego tu nie pasuje.

Ale o co chodzi z tą etyką? Co to ma z czymkolwiek wspólnego?


----------



## voy

netka said:


> jajku jak dobrze, ze remontują ten budynek...zawszemi się ko9jarzył z takim budowlanym komunizmem..bleeeee





netka said:


> talo prosty ten budyneczek..hmm nic szczególnego..ale może być...zobaczymy jak powstanie czy naprawde jest tak źle...;p;p





netka said:


> a gdzie ma powstać ten biurowec..chodziłą tam do gimnazjum nr 10 kurcze i nie wiem gdzie ni mogliby wybudowąc ten biurowiec..?? daleko od alimy gerber ??





Pawel6654 said:


> HEhe az miło widać mieli basen   no ale cóż teraz cos się dzieje bo widziałem zróbcie pare fotek





Pawel6654 said:


> Budowa trwa idzie tempo i dobrze





Pawel6654 said:


> Hehe już dali nowego żurawia i tera pomału fundamenty polali i tera bedą złaczać



Proszę któregoś moderatora o przejrzenie przynajmniej 5 ostatnich stron w rzeszowskich wątkach i wysprzątanie postów dzieciarni.


----------



## skansen

Adolf Warski said:


> Ale o co chodzi z tą etyką? Co to ma z czymkolwiek wspólnego?


Za takie pytania na forum, dotyczące sensu życia, powinien być ban!


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Ogólnie jestem za birgowaniem a nawet banowanie osób które tak składają zdania, co to jest ?? "Hehe już dali nowego żurawia i tera pomału fundamenty polali i tera bedą złaczać" jak ma się problemy to starać się pisać tak długo by przynajmniej ten kto to czyta nie musiał się trudzić trochę szacunku dla osób które chcą zrozumieć sens wypowiedzi, a robi im się tak bieg z przeszkodami....


----------



## pmaciej7

skansen said:


> *Głodzenie się i ćpanie leków z apteki na brak apetytu oraz zwracanie treści żołądka po każdym posiłku *jest łatwo dostępne dla bardzo młodych ludzi bez ograniczeń. (...) Fenomen "size 0", jego zaraźliwość i zagrożenia z nim związane, zasługują na tępienie.


Prawdę mówiąc nie brałem tego aspektu pod uwagę, ale to co mówisz jest dla mnie przekonujące.


----------



## Wo92

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531928&page=217

Posty od #4333 do usunięcia.

^^done/Patryjota


----------



## olvin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=75

Do usunięcia przynajmniej kilka ostatnich postów. Widać co poniektórym wątki sie chyba pomyliły.

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## Phelot

Proszę o usunięcie taga "inwestments": http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515019&page=71

Swoją drogą, ciekawe kto ma takie poczucie humoru :|

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## desmo

olvin said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=75
> 
> Do usunięcia przynajmniej kilka ostatnich postów. Widać co poniektórym wątki sie chyba pomyliły.
> 
> ^^
> done/Patryjota


Łącznie z postami niejakiego Dzwonnsona proszę, który jest twórcą tego całego OT...

^^ sorki nie zauważyłem - teraz myśle ok /Patryjota


----------



## pmaciej7

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=387671

Można znowu oczyścić? I zrobić porządek z tymi, dla których fizjologia jest najważniejszym wydarzenim w życiu. 



Patryjota said:


> ^^done /Patryjota i chyba trzeba pomyśleć o tym czy ten wątek ma prawo bytu na forum


Zamykać raczej nie ma co, bo co prawda niektore jednostki nie dorosły, ale to byłoby karanie wszystkich pozostałych użytkowników, a więc odpowiedzialność zbiorowa.

robi się vonteq - znowu będzie przyjdzie zły mod i zamknie/Patryjota


----------



## cichy87

ja proponuję zamknąć, jak już prowadzić politykę antyvondegową, to spójną, a nie jak PSL, raz w lewo raz w prawo.

^^zamknięte /Patryjota
Ja odpowiedzialności za ten wątek nie chce brać - jak co ktoś inny go otworzy


----------



## krzewi

ja proponuje zamknąć FPW bo zalatuje terrorem...zamykamy??


----------



## Adolf Warski

To nie był vondeq. Odchylenie merytoryczno-vondqowe na Forum po słusznym napiętnowaniu przez centralne gremia Forum doznało druzgocącej klęski i nie odrodzi się już nigdy, gdyż zawsze spotka się ze zdecydowanym sprzeciwem zdrowego trzonu aktywu forumowego. Dlatego doceniamy rewolucyjną czujność towarzysza Macieja oraz słuszne poparcie przez towarzysza Cichego generalnej wytyczonej odgórnie ku zasadniczej jedności linii.


----------



## piotrekb

del


----------



## pmaciej7

*@ Adolf Warski:* Zechciej swoje pierdololo ograniczyć tylko do posiedzeń komisji, bo nudny jesteś i w dodatku coraz bardziej irytujący.


----------



## cichy87

Warski, nie piernicz. Ja sam nic przeciwko vondegowi nigdy nie miałem, nawet gdy dochodziło do ostrych przegięć. Jednak skoro już zdecydowano się z nim walczyć, nad czym sam ubolewałem, to niech się moderatorstwo trzyma jednej linii (słusznej czy nie, każdy ma własne zdanie). Inaczej będą powstawać takie wątki o niczym, które ani nie beda oficjalnym vondegiem, ani miejscem na jakiekolwiek sensowne dyskusje. Będą się pojawiać odchylenia merytoryczno-vondegowe po czym na forum znowu rozgorzeje dyskusja na najwyzszym szczeblu - zamykac czy nie. I znowu będą prośby, groźby, ostrzeżenia, upomiananie się o własne prawa, zarzuty o terror - jednym słowem balagan. Albo będzie vondeg albo niech go nie będzie. Tylko niech każdy wie na czym stoi. Wejde potem w taki pseudovondeg, napiszę coś typowo vondegowego po czym znienacka jeszcze dostanę briga. Ciezko jest sobie prowadzić normalną vondgovą dyskusję, gdy wisi nad tobą widmo pacyfikacji. Dlatego mimo ze nie jestem przeciwnikiem, to napisalem by ten watek zamknac. Dla świętego spokoju i ograniczenia chaosu na forum


----------



## Adolf Warski

pmaciej7 said:


> *@ Adolf Warski:* Zechciej swoje pierdololo ograniczyć tylko do posiedzeń komisji, bo nudny jesteś i w dodatku coraz bardziej irytujący.


Też jesteś nudny i irytujący z tym swoim zniesmaczeniem, donoszeniem i ogólną wyniosłością. Zechciej swoje pierdololo ograniczyć do tych działów, gdzie to jest potrzebne. Jesteś takim samym przedszkolakiem jak reszta, ale do tego zabierającym grabki i skarżącym się pani.


----------



## Adolf Warski

@ cichy87: Co prawda w tej formie, ale jednak się zgodziłem z tą linią, dokładnie z tego powodu - potrzebujemy moralno-politycznej jedności Forum.


----------



## Tygrys

mateq said:


> city vs. city jest zakazane
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742922


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=727446&page=8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735860&page=12

^^ Jakieś konsekwencje w działaniu?


----------



## mateq

^^ w tamtym wątku założeniem było Kraków vs. Wrocław, plus koniecznie Łódź. 

Ale fakt, ten o Amerykaninie zboczył z toru.Ten drugi raczej nie budzi większych emocji, chociaż przyznaję, że się jeszcze nie zagłębiałem.


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Według mnie każdy wątek o tytule takim jak *"[Polska] Najlepsza historyczna panorama -dyskusja "* ma na celu wywołanie "dyskusji" w duchu city vs. city. Świetne zdjęcia i skany rycin są w tamtym wątku, ale żonglerka typu: Kraków jest ładniejszy a Gdańsk brzydszy (i na odwrót), psują strasznie ten wątek. 

Może korekta tytułu i przewietrzenie wątku coś by dały, choć osobiście w to wątpię, bo skład zakompleksionych i zawistnych ludzi jest w takich "dyskusjach" dziwnie niezmienny. 

Z mojej strony EOT.


----------



## Okno

Chciałem właśnie ponarzekać na wątek "Amerykanin w Polsce...", ale widzę, że Exar mnie uprzedził. Naprawdę poziom zrobił się żenujący, a autor czego miał się dowiedzieć, tego się dowiedział. Nie ma sensu przedłużać tamtejszej sprzeczki. Mierzenia przyrodzeń mamy i tak pod dostatek w innych wątkach (często, poza kłótniami, znacznie bardziej wartościowych - jak na przykład ten o panoramach).

Moim zdaniem temat w w/w przeze mnie wątku został wyczerpany. A zrobiła się szopka.


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=27672904#post27672904

^^
Proszę o cięcie od postu 3127 w dół. To jest wątek o BA, a zbiorczy o Euro2012 jest w Po godzinach (tam już ktoś wkleił ten artykuł).

ox


----------



## kowal 3D

Od postu *110* (IMO) off-topic do wycięcia (chyba że komuś chce się to gdzieś przenosić):

[Śródmieście] Apartamentowiec przy ul. Górskiego


----------



## skansen

Postuluję by wątek [Wrocław] info znalazł się w dziale [Śląsk], najlepiej jako przyklejony. 
Uważam, że zgodnie z tym, co napisane było w pierwszym poście...


625 said:


> Wątek newsów _zbyt ważnych dla PoGo_, ale nieinwestycyjnych - Targi, Spotkania, Wykłady.


 ...powinien być łatwiej dostępny, bo jest zbyt wartościowy dla działu "Po godzinach". Tym bardziej, że zawiera informacje o szeroko rozumianych wydarzeniach kulturalnych w stolicy Dolnego Śląska. 

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## 625

chcemy zrobić nowy dział tylko dla takich wątków.


----------



## Tygrys

^^ To dział Po godzinach już nie będzie kulturalny? 

A na poważnie, to bardzo dobry pomysł z tym osobnym działem.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: Żeby nie było, że tu tylko spamuję, to proszę o dodanie końcówki: *[wstrzymane] * do obu poniższych wątków:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=289088&page=54

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400115&page=19

^^
ox
625


----------



## Tygrys

Tak sobie patrzę na dział Stowarzyszenia i widzę w nim "aż" 5 wątków. Może by tak dać je na sticky i połączyć ten dział z pogodzinnymi wątkami informacyjnymi tworząc coś na kształt "Stowarzyszenia i Informator Miejski" ?


----------



## 19przemek91

A ja bym się chciał dowiedzieć jak wygląda aktualnie sprawa polskiego admina?


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Prosze wyciac posty 1782-1792 w watku o stadionie Legii (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=90). 
Niepotrzebny OT nt. Euro powoli sie rozwija. Ukrocic ten proceder

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## Phelot

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512119&page=226

tag "downtown" - do usunięcia

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## Handsome by nature

Phelot said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512119&page=226
> 
> tag "downtown" - do usunięcia


Dlaczego? Sa tez tacy co znaja jezyki obce.
A jak chcecie byc korekt to zmiencie na OLD TOWN / Altmarkt / Oude Markt van Bydgoszcz


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27740748&postcount=1951

Wulgaryzmy trochę ostre...

^^ 5 dni brig/Patryjota


----------



## Bedenk

Exar Kun said:


> Tak sobie patrzę na dział Stowarzyszenia i widzę w nim "aż" 5 wątków. Może by tak dać je na sticky i połączyć ten dział z pogodzinnymi wątkami informacyjnymi tworząc coś na kształt "Stowarzyszenia i Informator Miejski" ?


Na dole strony musisz wybrać "From the beginning". Po prostu nikt dawno w reszcie wątków nie pisał, dlatego się Tobie nie wyświetlają.


----------



## Tygrys

^^ No faktycznie. Coś podejrzane to było. :doh:


----------



## kowal 3D

kowal 3D said:


> Od postu *110* (IMO) off-topic do wycięcia (chyba że komuś chce się to gdzieś przenosić):
> 
> [Śródmieście] Apartamentowiec przy ul. Górskiego


Proszę, bo syf się zrobił trochę.

ox


----------



## Petr

Posty od 1421 do kosza: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315762&page=71

ox


----------



## rafael

^ No i znowu ten niedorobek z aspiracjami moderatora ingeruje w dyskusje.

Może byś najpierw przeczytał "mędrcze"? Bo była to dyskusja o malowaniu metra właśnie.


----------



## matej

Witam. 
Trzy posty radosnej twurczosci yarka do usuniecia.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27776352&postcount=2147
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27776536&postcount=2148
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27776576&postcount=2149

oraz ostatnią strone tworzaca offtopik


----------



## voy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400736&page=8 - ostatnie posty do wyrzucenia.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355592&page=47
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355592&page=46
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355592&page=45
- niektóre posty Pawel6654 do wywalenia.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600410&page=3 - znowu Pawel6654
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=169065&page=7 - ostatnie posty do usunięcia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344690&page=9
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344690&page=8 
- netka analfabetka. Posty do kasacji.

W ogóle zróbcie coś z użytkowikami Pawel6654, netka. Spamują i do tego koszmarnie składają posty. Proszę po raz kolejny o to, bo już wcześniej wnioskowałem o posprzątanie sprawy, ale nikt nie był łaskaw się zająć.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

del


----------



## zygzak

Powrót Guienka?, nowe pseudo: *zwykletak *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27777810&postcount=940


----------



## mmjp

625 said:


> chcemy zrobić nowy dział tylko dla takich wątków.


Kiedyś coś takiego zaproponowałem. Obecnie Po Godzinach to jeden wielki śmietnik. Według mnie powinno się wydzielić z niego prawdziwy dział Po Godzinach czyli: *Kultura, Polska po godzinach i wydarzenia z twojego miasta* oraz inne tematy merytoryczne nie mieszczące się w reszcie działów.
Z całej reszty tego bajzlu zrobić zwykły Hyde Park.
Swoją drogą to można by zrobić małe porządki z działami między innymi w końcu wprowadzić od dawna postulowane zmiany nazewnictwa (Po godzinach i Za granicą).


----------



## Hyper

Byłbym za tym, aby nie obniżać aż tak drastycznie poziomu forum i zamykać/kasować wątki takie jak ten (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=744766) :lock:


----------



## pmaciej7

Poziom? w Po Godzinach? Proszę Cię...

Ja byłbym za tym, by weryfikację wątków przeprowadzić po podziale działu. 

Póki co mamy takie kwiatki jak: Twój pulpit, Mój samochód, Ulubione piwo, Polska wódka, żarcie na osiemnastkę, Wasze sny, itd. Większość z nich ma się całkiem dobrze.


----------



## Hyper

O takich też myślałem  Ogólnie widziałbym właśnie jakieś odizolowanie takich "kwiatków".


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^ No to właśnie są odizolowane w dziale Po Godzinach. Ten dział jest w zamierzeniu niemerytoryczny i ogólnie niezwiązany z tematyką forum. Chcecie dzielić włos na czworo i wydzielać jeszcze mniej merytoryczne wątki z tych już niemerytorycznych? :|


----------



## Hyper

Uważam, że jest kilka ciekawych wątków w "po godzinach", które w takim razie można byłoby przenieść gdzieś indziej, co by nie zawyżały poziomu "po godzinach"


----------



## talkinghead

Bardzo dziękujemy za Waszą pomoc w ocenie które wątki pasują do "PG" a które nie. Zamkniemy je jednak i tak według własnego widzimisię  więc nie ma co "spamować" niniejszego wątku


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## J.T.Fly

Myślę, ze na takie określenie Turków nie powinno być miejsca na tym forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27735028&postcount=3169


----------



## Lady666

Proszę o przeniesienie mojego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=745204

do działu "Za granicą".

Dzięks.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

J.T.Fly said:


> Myślę, ze na takie określenie Turków nie powinno być miejsca na tym forum:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27735028&postcount=3169


Widze, ze masz problem. Na tym forum jest mnostwo okreslen odnoszacych sie do roznych grup, nacji itd. Czy "kebab" jest bardziej obrazliwy (jesli w ogole jest) niz "komuch", "makaroniarz", "polaczek" itp? Bo takie okreslenia na tym forum mozna znalezc.


----------



## 19przemek91

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=654090&page=74
Znaczne zboczenie z tematyki wątku


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Noodles_ZG said:


> Widze, ze masz problem. Na tym forum jest mnostwo okreslen odnoszacych sie do roznych grup, nacji itd. Czy "kebab" jest bardziej obrazliwy (jesli w ogole jest) niz "komuch", "makaroniarz", "polaczek" itp? Bo takie okreslenia na tym forum mozna znalezc.


No to widać skąd czerpiesz naukę języka - od "najlepszych". Swoją drogą "KOMUCH" nie odnosi się do GRUPY ETNICZNEJ, na którą niewiele ma wpływ decyzja w przeciwieństwie do poglądu politycznego.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> No to widać skąd czerpiesz naukę języka - od "najlepszych". Swoją drogą "KOMUCH" nie odnosi się do GRUPY ETNICZNEJ, na którą niewiele ma wpływ decyzja w przeciwieństwie do poglądu politycznego.


Kolejny "święty". Rozumiem, ze mozna pisac o kims "komuch" bo nie odnosi sie do grupy etnicznej w przeciwienstwie do "kebaba":applause:


----------



## kalle_sg

Może niech jakiś mod w ogóle przejrzy ostatnie strony wątku o Euro 2012:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500524&page=160
bo trochę się tam rozhulało.

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## alek

Post nr 955 z wątku Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej (out). Plus wykreślenie tego postu. Dziekuję.


----------



## Mosee

Mogłby ktoś z tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552245&page=30 wątku usunąć cały spam? Tak od #594 do końca. Ew. przenieść dyskusje na temat zdrowia rafaela do wątku medycznego? 
Poproszę.


----------



## wiewior

^^
A zwłaszcza http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27995082&postcount=602
To już się nudne robi...


----------



## Phelot

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559267&page=220

Proszę o usunięcie taga "inwestments"...


----------



## piotrekb

del


----------



## ivica

w watku o PESIE znowu ktos sie bawi tagami, prosze o interwencje


----------



## Darhet

salutuj said:


> Sorry, ale pierdolisz Ravel. Wyjeżdżając w wieku siedmiu lat świadomość ludzka jest wystarczajaco duża by nie zapomnieć skąd się pochodzi.
> To są przede wszystkim Ślązacy, dopiero potem Niemcy.
> Ale widać, że masz o nich zdanie na miarę nowinek Rydzyka Kaczora i Eriki Steinbach.





salutuj said:


> Niech sie Polacy nie wpieprzają, co za naród wszędzie muszą ryj wsadzić. Ci co nie żyja w Śląsku niech tam siedzą i się zajmą swoimi sprawami.


^^ Proszę o bana dla tego użytkownika.


----------



## Darhet

Oprócz salutuja proszę o zbanowanie kolegi bidzis004.
Wnoszę o następnego bana:


bidzis004 said:


> (mogliśmy zrobic to z gorolami co hitler zrobił z zydami to takich problemow by teraz nie było)


----------



## salutuj

Darhet said:


> ^^ Proszę o bana dla tego użytkownika.


Moja pierwsza wypowiedź jest skierowana do Ravela, którego poznałem osobiście, więc pozwól by to on zdecydował jak odbierze tę wypowiedź.

Moja druga wypowiedź jest parafrazą wypowiedzi użytkownika Siery.



Siera said:


> Niech sie Niemcy nie wpieprzają, co za naród wszędzie muszą ryj wsadzić. Ci co pouciekali niech tam siedzą i się zajmą swoimi sprawami.


Więc uczciwie byłoby najpierw rozważyć zbanowanie jego.


Poza tym, skoro nie potrafisz po męsku, to proponuję byś wnioskował o zbanowanie siebie najpierw za to (choć mam na uwadze, że to też wymaga drugiego elementu ze słów "bóg honor ojczyzna"):



Darhet said:


> Po co się podniecacie tym salutujem -przecież widać ze to wielki ....
> 
> Ja już dawno dał bym mu bana ł.Pie..od rzeczy .Chlopak pewnie się czegoś nawąchał.
> Leczy jakieś kompleksy dzieciak.


----------



## wiewior

Prośba o zmianę nazwy wątku Tramwaje na Świecie na "Tramwaje na świecie" (bo chyba nie chodzi o Świecie pod Toruniem/Bydgoszczą), albo i nawet na "[Świat] Tramwaje".

^^done/Patryjota

^^
Dzięki


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Proszę otworzyć ten wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=729310


Dlaczego szczeciński wątek został zamknięty, a wątków z Wrocławia i Bydgoszczy nikt nie dotyka?

Wrocław
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=744228

Bydgoszcz
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=676740&page=10

sprawiedliwość musi być


----------



## The Real Sputnik

prosze o przeczyszczenie ostatnich stron wątku 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487059&page=120

zlazło się tam ostatnio zbyt dużo dziwnych ludzi któzy prowadzą dyskusję na poziomie właścicieli bmw


----------



## mariusz-lca

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku [Legnica] Galeria Gwarna ‎
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321523&page=35


Do: Inwestycje ukonczone


----------



## Darhet

ok wyjaśniłem już z saltujem na PM.-wszytko ok.


----------



## kaspric

w tym wątku należałoby chyba wyczyścić ostatnie kilka postów

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28080780#post28080780


Zwracam uwagę szczególnie na ten


beatdown said:


> wciąż megaLOL
> 
> o czym ty piszesz? czego zazdrościć *piastowi*? braku szacunku nawet we własnym mieście? braku jakiejkolwiek historii? braku jakichkolwiek sukcesów? braku stadionu?
> 
> to są powody do zazdrości?
> 
> 
> 
> text o korupcji był malutką wzmianką, zdaniem składającym z 3-4 słówek a tobie i tak dźwignęło to nieźle ciśnienie. cała ta korupcja jest mi obojętna jak głód w afryce - każdy każdemu będzie wmawiał że jego klub jest czysty albo - obierze twoją taktykę - i będzie pisac ze KAŻDy jest w coś zamieszany.
> 
> i jeszcze jedno, nie można tego przeoczyć - co ma urojenie do oczerniania/gardzenia czymś?
> 
> dalej, co do pucowania się - czy to nie *piast* chciałby odnowić zgody z KIMKOLWIEK? zarówno *Górnik jak Ruch i GieKSa* ma się dobrze. to *piastowi* brakuje przyjaciół na arenie piłkarskiej dlatego wołają o 'dobrych stosunkach' z kimkolwiek - od *Wodzisławia*, przez Niebieskich na innych *Lechiach* kończąc.
> Opole i polonia podziękowały za współpracę - to nie są ekipy z górnej półki a nawet one potraktowały *piasta* tak a nie inaczej.
> dalej - po co bratać się z taką ekipą która podczas zadymy z Żabolami bije brawa ochronie a *Odrze W*. za wynajęcie stadionu odwdzięcza sie wyzwiskami?
> 
> piasta nie boli nic tak bardzo jak ignorowanie go.
> nie zapomnę nigdy jak na uczelni kilku gości z piasta bulwersowało się reakcją *GieKSy* (a raczej brakiem reakcji) podczas meczu z *piastem*.
> że jak można zignorować piasta kibicowsko?
> jak można nie mobilizowac sie przed takim meczem?
> jak można nie zrobić oprawy na taki mecz?
> i najwazniejsze - jak można zignorować DERBY :lol:
> 
> ano można, brak jakiejkolwiek reakcji tylko pokazał że był to szpil jakich wiele.
> piłkarsko *piast* był lepszy - ale co z tego skoro nie zmieniło to nic na kibicowskim Śląsku.
> 
> jednym prostym zdaniem - zmierzam do tego, że każdy powinien znać swoje miejsce w szeregu
> *GieKSa* w tym roku spada o ligę niżej a na mecze chodzi tyle co na piasta który jest w połowie tabeli ekstraklasy
> Żabole miały najgorszy sezon jaki można sobie było wyobrazić a na ich mecze chodzi po 12-15 tyś.
> 
> ale to i tak piast jest potęga porównywalną do *Ruchu* tylko jakoś tego nie widać. ani frekwencyjnie ani siłowo.
> 
> P.S.
> a dlaczego stadion jest zamknięty - wie każdy. jednak są drużyny, bijące np. brawa ochronie, dla których taka tematyka/sytuacja jest czymś nowym i zabawnym.
> i to wcale nie jest 'niekumatość' *piasta*! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to tyle w tym temacie. temat jest o stadionie w *ZABRZU* a nie *gliwicach*. swoje rozterki zostaw na osobny temat, który radze ci założyć bo inaczej te frustracje moga przejśc bez echa.
> chociaż ja podejrzewam, że dalej będzie ci skakac ciśnienie i poczujesz się nielicho urażony tym wszystkim dlatego będziesz starał się ciągnąc to dalej.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> gdy *piast* grał u siebie, w *gliwicach*, miał frekwencje po 1500 - 3000  wiec bajka o 40 km jest kulą w płot
> a nowe jupitery to tragedia - jeszcze tylko niech zmniejszą klatkę dla gości do 100 osób i będziemy mieli stadion rodem z *gliwic*. takie jupitery jakie miała przez te wszystkie lata *GieKSa*, nie miał i nie ma nikt
> 
> *Ruch* wyklinał wszystkich którzy *rozpierdolili *stadion na meczu z *ŁKSem*
> *GieKSa* ma często za złe bojówce ze dym zrobiła na stadionie
> logika i chęć nie-szkodzenia swojemu klubowi a frajerstwo to 2 inne sprawy


To chyba nie powinno zostać bez reakcji? Koleś pomylił fora najwyraźniej. Nie za bardzo wchodzę w takie sprzeczki, ale przyznam szczerze, że wyraźny i celowy brak szacunku do mojego miasta (i klubu z mojego miasta), co widać po tym, że tylko nazwy własne Gliwice i Piast są pisane z małej litery, po prostu jest chamski i raczej świadczy o braku kultury rodem z forum onetu. Nie będę mówił o reszcie posta, który ma na celu tylko i wyłącznie doprowadzenie do kłótni. Tym bardziej, że to subforum inwestycyjne a nie wątek w w Po godzinach.

Wyslalem PM. Mam nadzieje ze zrozumie. th


----------



## Noodles_ZG

^^Uzytkownikowi z Gliwic (megaziom) za prowokowanie do bezsensownej dyskusji (w dodatku nie na temat) w tamtym watku tez sie chyba cos nalezy.


----------



## kaspric

^^ Nie przeczę, choć prowokował, ale nie obrażał przynajmniej


----------



## J_J

@beatdown brig 3 dni.


----------



## Handsome by nature

Proponuje uzasadniac powod kasowania postow. Tak bedzie "transparentniej". Jesli wniosek nie bedzie uwzgledniony, prosze chociaz nie uwzgledniac wnioskow z tzw. PMek - sposob zbyt czesto wykorzystywany przez tzw. zwolennikow tzw. ograniczonej swobody wypowiedzi.


----------



## schabzkoscia

TH, co Ty mi właściwie skasowałeś jako OT? Bo nie pamiętam co tam napisałem


----------



## mamelux

Może warto było by zmienić w nazwie tematu wysokość na 260m
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482615&page=101


----------



## mikeleg

Proszę posprzątać bałagan:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394380&page=10


----------



## wojtekbp

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28422128&postcount=23

Rozumiem, że na tym forum tolerowane jest kłamliwe popieranie jakiś prawicowych szuj i zbrodniarzy?


----------



## Adolf Warski

wojtekbp said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28422128&postcount=23
> 
> Rozumiem, że na tym forum tolerowane jest kłamliwe popieranie jakiś prawicowych szuj i zbrodniarzy?


Yeah, niech żyje walka ideologiczna metodami administracyjnymi!


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28423388#post28423388

Prosiłbym o wydzielenie wątku dla kolegi.  Mam jeszcze z 200 zdjęć z Sozopola - kiedyś zimą dla poprawy humoru je wkleję. Słoneczny Brzeg to inny klimat, inny region. 

A poza tym... to mój wątek.  ( w tle np. rosyjski hymn, co by despotycznie zabrzmiało )


----------



## wojtekbp

Adolf Warski said:


> Yeah, niech żyje walka ideologiczna metodami administracyjnymi!


Kiedyś ktoś dostał ostrzeżenie lub nawet briga tylko za Che w avku (choć de facto byl to obraz Warhola) :|


----------



## pmaciej7

zonc said:


> A poza tym... to mój wątek.  ( w tle np. rosyjski hymn, co by despotycznie zabrzmiało )


Ja mam w związku z tym pomysł, żeby wątki znakować. Jeśli w nazwie wątku byłaby ®, to znaczałoby to, że jest to wątek autorski i nikt inny nie moze tam wklejać zdjęć, co najwyżej linki.


----------



## zonc

pmaciej7 said:


> Ja mam w związku z tym pomysł, żeby wątki znakować. Jeśli w nazwie wątku byłaby ®, to znaczałoby to, że jest to wątek autorski i nikt inny nie moze tam wklejać zdjęć, co najwyżej linki.


W tym wypadku bardziej chodzi mi raczej o niezasadność wkładania Sozopola i wszelakich Piasko-Brzegów do jednego wątku. Ogólnie jednak pomysł nie jest zły, tyle że ja tego znaczka robić nie umiem.


----------



## gregry

Czy można? przesunąć wątek:
[Kraków] Panoramy a lokalizacja dzielnicy wieżowców 

do działu
Wieżowce i Panoramy

dziękuję


----------



## zonc

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28423388#post28423388
> 
> Prosiłbym o wydzielenie wątku dla kolegi.  Mam jeszcze z 200 zdjęć z Sozopola - kiedyś zimą dla poprawy humoru je wkleję. Słoneczny Brzeg to inny klimat, inny region.
> 
> A poza tym... to mój wątek.  ( w tle np. rosyjski hymn, co by despotycznie zabrzmiało )


Ponawiam + za karę daję Wam to.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28429148&postcount=2431


----------



## Adolf Warski

wojtekbp said:


> Kiedyś ktoś dostał ostrzeżenie lub nawet briga tylko za Che w avku (choć de facto byl to obraz Warhola) :|


No i co, to sprawia, że nie jest to walka ideologiczna metodami administracyjnymi?


----------



## skansen

Czy może ktoś w końcu zmienić nazwę tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655918 "Jakie miasta przejazdem..." na *Które *miasta przejazdem... 

Jak można tolerować takie błędy gramatyczne? Rozumiem "Za Granica", że ten kiks naprawić można tylko na poziomie Admina, więc "niedasie"... Ale żeby "jakie"?? Nikt nie odpowiada przecież kolorowe, pachnące, z parkingiem w Rynku, tylko wymienia je! :rant:


^^ dzięki! :master:


----------



## mikeleg

Proszę o zajęcie się bzdurami w tym wątku :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28465664#post28465664


----------



## Petr

Proszę nie kasowanie przez jakiś czas wątków dotyczących działu "infrastruktura sportowa" w działach regionalnych. Jeśli moderatorzy pozwolili na rozwijanie się tematu do tej pory, to pozwólmy, żeby jak najwięcej osób miało szansę wypowiedzieć się na ten temat.


----------



## mateq

^^ ja nie wiem jak inni moderatorzy, ale w dziale Wielkopolska i Kujawy (przypominam: *Inwestycje w Polsce*) nie widzę miejsca dla tego wątku.


----------



## pmaciej7

No już nie przesadzajmy, nie jest to tak doniosła inicjatywa, że każdy musi o niej wiedzieć. Przecież nie dyskutujemy o zamknięciu FPW. A o organizacji forum rozmawia się tutaj albo w PG. Jeśli ktoś nie jest zainteresowany, to nie zakładajmy 100 wątków, żeby go zainteresować i zachęcić do oddania głosu. Temat jest w PG i wystarczy.


----------



## 625

*Propozycje tagów dla wątków [postulowane tagi pisać jednym ciągiem, po przecinku, bez cudzysłowów. Np. Gdańsk, Warszawa, zamiast "Gdańsk", "Warszawa"]*

Co powiecie na ustalenie listy tagów? Teraz wątki sportowe mają zasadę, przyda się to samo z wieżami, renowacjami typu Stary Browar i Renoma, itd. Chodzi o główne typy inwestycji, które są podzielona regionalnie, działami itd.

PS: aby nie być gołosłownym, dodałem w tym wątku oraz sportowym tag reforma, teraz łatwiej będzie szukać takich wątków.

PS2: nadal za głupawe tagi będą brigi


----------



## Tygrys

Bardzo potrzebna inicjatywa.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Słuszny kierunek ma nasza partia.


----------



## DzD1358

Zacna inicjatywa


----------



## Forza_imperial

Do panow modow, czy mozna byz zrobic porzadek z 2 takimi samymi tematami i umiescic go w odpowiednim dziale.

pzdr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475954

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=161887

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## Filip01

Proszę o przeniesienie z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404179&page=46 postów numer 895, 877 do 905 i 908 do 914 do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=673344


----------



## bart_breslau

Dawidny się rozbrykał w dodawaniu zdjęć w UPC.
Proszę o usunięcie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763194
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763190
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763184

dziękuje

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Proszę o usunięcie posta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29058024&postcount=3595

Prowokacyjny i nie na temat.

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## tombaks

del


----------



## wiewior

Obrażanie innych użytkowników:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29075880&postcount=722


----------



## Patryjota

Filip01 said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404179&page=46 postów numer 895, 877 do 905 i 908 do 914 do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=673344


Możesz jeszcze raz sprawdzić numery postów bo trochę to pokręcone - najpierw 895 później 877do 905 ?


----------



## Patryjota

[email protected] said:


> Proszę o usunięcie lub przeniesienie tutaj postów #315-#317 z tego wątku.


^^ sprawdź drugi link


----------



## BN

Można prosić o cofnięcie przeniesienia wątku ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=161887 ) na temat przebudowy/budowy dworca PKP i *innych obiektów NIE kolejowych* do działu Śląsk ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=707 ) z działu Infrastruktura kolejowa ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=241 )?


----------



## tombaks

[email protected] said:


> Proszę o usunięcie lub przeniesienie tutaj postów #315-#317 z tego wątku.


Poprawione . Parę osób robi notoryczny OT w tym wątku spójrz też dalej, dzięki.


----------



## krzysiu_

Kilka ostanich postów do skasowania:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608&page=208

@whp.th


----------



## zbylood

dyskusja totalnie nie na temat
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551337&page=53

@whp.th


----------



## olvin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608&page=208 

Można ciąć od #4148 do końca.

@whp.th


----------



## zbylood

o czym właściwie jest ten wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394380&page=14 ?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ O licytacji kto jest wrażliwszy na ciężki los milionerki z TVNu z samowolnie wybitym oknem, ilu członków ma FRW i kto za to płaci.


----------



## zbylood

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> ^^ O licytacji kto jest wrażliwszy na ciężki los milionerki z TVNu z samowolnie wybitym oknem, ilu członków ma FRW i kto za to płaci.


milionerka z TVNu może jeszcze jakoś łączy się z tematem, ale dyskusję o tym kto ma większego, przepraszam, więcej członków można by sobie darować. A do FRW nic nie mam, tylko tu taka gadka jest bez sensu :cheers:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Do tego właśnie zmierzałem.


----------



## pmaciej7

To chyba wymaga wcielenia w struktury PHP

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764090


----------



## J.T.Fly

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507805&page=145

Posty od 2894 w dół proszę skasować - merytoryczne inaczej dyskusje na temat fotki do artykułu nie są nam potrzebne.


----------



## krzysiu_

Spamu Oktawiusz ciąg dalszy...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29151556&postcount=4149


----------



## 625

Spam siejesz Ty. Po raz n-ty pytałeś dziś o podstawowe informacje o wrocławskim stadionie, wyciąłem Twój post.


----------



## PLH

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764512

Bardziej pasuje w dziale drogowym


----------



## Fellow_traveler

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764496

^^ watek do zamkniecia [uzasadnienie w moim poscie w tym watku]. Informacje o rozpoczeciu budowy mozna przeniesc do tego threadu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409012


----------



## zonc

Fellow_traveler said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764496
> 
> ^^ watek do zamkniecia [uzasadnienie w moim poscie w tym watku]. Informacje o rozpoczeciu budowy mozna przeniesc do tego threadu:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409012


Drugi wątek zatem przemianować na [Toruń] Inwestycje duszpasterskie lub [Toruń] Inwestycje O. Dyrektora.

Budowa tamtego kościoła nie ma nic wspólnego z rozbudową szkoły - nie widzę sensu łączenia.


----------



## Fellow_traveler

zonc said:


> Drugi wątek zatem przemianować na [Toruń] Inwestycje duszpasterskie lub [Toruń] Inwestycje O. Dyrektora.
> 
> Budowa tamtego kościoła nie ma nic wspólnego z rozbudową szkoły - nie widzę sensu łączenia.


Jak to nie ma? Przeciez ten kosciol ma pelnic funkcje koscioa akademickiego dla uczacych sie w WSKM.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Fellow_traveler said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764496
> 
> ^^ watek do zamkniecia [uzasadnienie w moim poscie w tym watku]. Informacje o rozpoczeciu budowy mozna przeniesc do tego threadu:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409012


Dołączam się do tej prośby. Trochę powagi hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

wątek Akinator http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764760
do kasacji


----------



## 625

Matej - miesiąc. ostatni. potem ban.


----------



## Fellow_traveler

Ponawiam prosbe o kasacje tego watku. Powody podane wczesniej.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764496


----------



## marboro

Chlopaki z Torunia wstydzicie sie tej inwestycji??? Napiszcie wprost a nie wymyslacie


----------



## 625

marboro said:


> Chlopaki z Torunia wstydzicie sie tej inwestycji??? Napiszcie wprost a nie wymyslacie


warn


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

625 said:


> Matej - miesiąc. ostatni. potem ban.


Alleluja!

Przynajmniej jak się zarejestruje ponownie, to łatwo go będzie wyłuskać po niezaprzeczalnie indywidualnym stylu.


----------



## 19przemek91

To co ma w końcu Briga czy Bana, bo nad pod nazwą profilu widnieje BANNED?


----------



## 625

ban na miesiąc. taki ostateczny brig


----------



## J_J

Matej i tak będzie dalej wzniecał takie kłótnie (o ile zostanie odbanowany)


----------



## demmat

może sobie wzniecać, ale niech trzyma jakiś poziom. Bez znaczącej poprawy nie wróżę mu długiej przygody z forum hno:


----------



## J_J

Właśnie o tym napisałeś.


----------



## miro

Czy moderator 625 mógłby wrócić na swoje poletko i nie zaglądać do łódzkich wątków jeśli go nikt oto nie prosi ? Zostawia po sobie niepotrzebne nikomu posty, poza tym moderatorem tego pod-forum jest jay_jay. Poza tym moderator 625 mógłby sobie darować karanie za poglądy polityczne a jak zauważyłem dziś to uczynił. 

Ponawiam prośbę o podanie adresu, wyślę słownik ten co obiecałem i dorzucę śłownik wyrazów trudnych. W promocji GRATIS!!!


----------



## skansen

Ależ to musi być przyjemność wpaść do łódzkich lub bydgoskich wątków i pozamiatać, utrzeć nosa, zasiać zamęt, zmylić tropy i wyprowadzić w maliny. :cheers:


----------



## miro

Gdyby to robił z głową nikt by do niego nie miał pretensji.


----------



## 625

miro said:


> karanie za poglądy polityczne


za poglądy polityczne? jakie? przecież w PHP nikt z Łodzi dziś się nie wypowiadał, poza tym nigdy nie wchodzę tam w kompetencje TH, a u Was wszystko konsultuję z J_J.


----------



## talkinghead

miro said:


> Gdyby to robił z głową nikt by do niego nie miał pretensji.


Udowdnij proszę że coś jest bez głowy.
Nie istnieje coś takiego jak wyłączność moderowania. Moderować wątki łódzkie może każdy mod - po ewentualnej konsultacji z JJ.

Miro.. zajmij się pisaniem postów a nie mieszaniem w księdze.

Matej się doigrał - zbierał na to latami można powiedzieć. Miał i tak wielką taryfę ulgową. Dano mu wielokrotnie szansę . Nie skorzystał - hasta la vista.


----------



## miro

to nie był user z Łodzi. Masz manię karania mimo że wielu przypadkach nie ma na to żadnych merytorycznych podstaw. Ukarałeś kogoś bo w słowie bolszewicko-.... umieścił również PIS. Nie było w tym poście nic czego w Polsce robić nie można. Wydaje się że funkcja moderatora powinna być tożsama ze znajomością prawa, czyż nie ?


----------



## 625

miro said:


> Ukarałeś kogoś bo w słowie bolszewicko-.... umieścił również PIS.


nie kojarzę tematu? sugerujesz, że jestem za pisem? :lol:

swoją drogą, gdzie w polskim prawie jest zapisane, że nie wolno zakładać wątków city vs city? bo na ssc to obowiązuje. nie pamiętam również paragrafu od sygnatur :lol:


----------



## talkinghead

Miro. Zamknijmy dyskusję tym że "przyjęliśmy do wiadomości twoje votum separatum".

I na tym eot.


----------



## miro

a gdzie w regulaminie forum jest napisane ze nie można użyć słowa "PiS" przy słowie "bolszewickie"?


----------



## miro

talkinghead said:


> Miro. Zamknijmy dyskusję tym że "przyjęliśmy do wiadomości twoje votum separatum".
> 
> I na tym eot.


ok. chciałem tylko zwrócić uwagę że idzie to w złym kierunku.


----------



## talkinghead

miro said:


> ok. chciałem tylko zwrócić uwagę że idzie to w złym kierunku.


Czyli mamy różne votumy separatumy. 

pzdr


----------



## 625

miro said:


> a gdzie w regulaminie forum jest napisane ze nie można użyć słowa "PiS" przy słowie "bolszewickie"?


a gdzie tego użyto? jedyne co pamiętam z podobnych rzeczy, to zarzucenie przez Sojuza innemu serowi, że prezentuje faszystowskie poglądy wymagając poszanowania urbanistyki.


----------



## haxman

miro said:


> a gdzie w regulaminie forum jest napisane ze nie można użyć słowa "PiS" przy słowie "bolszewickie"?


A gdzie jest napisane, że można? :nuts:


----------



## cichy87

zapomniałem chyba zaznaczyć, żeby poll był publiczny, proszę moderatorstwo o poprawienie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=765440


----------



## mateq

^^ tego się nie da zrobić.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Oczyścić i ostrzeżenie może na przyszłość by nie robić burdelu tam gdzie nie trzeba ?!

od 294 do 302 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299901&page=15

^^
brig


----------



## Spencer

Z watku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=699520&page=3 posty od nr 57 dotycza spalarni więc prosilbym o przeniesienie do watku wlasciwego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574340&page=9

ox


----------



## Piana

Proszę o usunięcie lub wklejenie do katowickich inwestycji hotelowych wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=765744

Wróżenie z fusów, nic więcej.

ox


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29304748#post29304748

Proszę o usunięcie postu 589 oraz mojego 590. Użytkownik reklamuje stronę aniżeli pisze na temat określony. Byłbym wdzięczny.

oraz o usunięcie postów 223,224 z tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29304770#post29304770

ox


----------



## Conrado

Czy tylko mi nie działa wyszukiwarka? Trudno stwierdzić czy jest już jakiś wątek gdy mam się przykopywać przez kilkaset tematów...:bash:
Modowie, mozecie zagadać do Jana żeby się wypowiedział w tej sprawie?


----------



## xsxxxxx

^^
Była już o tym mowa z tego co pamiętam.Są jakieś problemy,ale pracują nad tym.




> DaiTengu
> 
> I'm having some major issues with the search server.
> 
> Mainly due to the fact that there's not enough hard drive space on it.
> 
> I'm looking into replacing the blasted thing, but search may be down for a few weeks until that happens


----------



## Tygrys

Durny post do usunięcia:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29350894&postcount=3334

Radzę się zapoznać z postoteką tego osobnika. Dla mnie to troll.


----------



## Conrado

Zapraszam na czyszeczenie w wątku o Narodowym. Chłopcy sie rozmarzyli na temat otoczenia.


----------



## demmat

IQ :dunno:


----------



## Conrado

skansen said:


> Podobnie *Condrato *nie podoba mi się aż tak jak *nokvid *.


Skansen, ja zmieniam z *nodikv *na *Conrado *a nie z *nokvid *na *Condrato*
Nie martw się, za rok zmienimy swoje nicki na takie jakie są teraz To będzie taka tradycja coroczna  Też sobie zmień, moze na *muzem*

Edit: Prosze o przeniesienie tej dyskusji do odpowiedniego wątku w PG, po to go założyłem


----------



## zbylood

ten wątek podąża w jakimś bezsensownym kierunku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456619&page=25


----------



## wloclawianin

Poproszę ponownie o usunięcie postu, który reklamuje inną strone.
Proszę o skasowanie postu *2402*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409047&page=121


----------



## _tomakow_

Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć jak skasować swoje konto na tym forum? nie moge tego znlezc w ustawieniach profilu. I zeby nie bylo nie chce skasowac tego konta tylko drugie które kiedys stworzylem gdy pierwszy raz sie logowalem - przez to teraz mam problem z nickiem...


----------



## 625

daj linka, dostaniesz bana


----------



## tomakow

Skoro to jedyne wyjscie to poprosze o wiecznego bana  i z gory dziekuje i przepraszam za kłopot


----------



## _tomakow_

^^
@ 625:
To jest ten delikwent do skasowania (przy rejestracji mialem problemy jak wiekszosc z nas wiec stworzylem drugi profil i z niego korzystam co widac po liczbie postow )

PS mam rozdwojenie jazni :nuts: hehehe


----------



## 625

^^
zrobione
625


----------



## Conrado

_tomakow_ zdaje się, że chcesz aby Twój nick zminił się na tomakow. Ale tamto zbanowane konto się tak nazywa, tak wiec czy będzie możliwa zmiana skoro jest już takie konto?


----------



## Offspring

Żeby userzy sami prosili o bana, Sodoma i Gomora po prostu...


----------



## bart_breslau

Do skasowania:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29631356#post29631356

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239&page=106 

Posty 2119 i 2120 i jeżeli komuś się chce, to także te bezsensowne posty o Lub*l*inie. Masakra, co wejdę do tego wątku, to zawsze musi być syf.

^^
done/Patryjota i jeden na urlopie


----------



## Tygrys

Proszę o cięcie od postu 2991 w dół:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29633636#post29633636

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## mikeleg

Proszę o przeniesienie tego posta : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29645472&postcount=121 
do tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394380
i usunięcie mojego następnego postu.


----------



## Nexus

Sygnatury do poprawy:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=190203
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=105842
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=41764
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=9028


----------



## _tomakow_

nodikv said:


> _tomakow_ zdaje się, że chcesz aby Twój nick zminił się na tomakow. Ale tamto zbanowane konto się tak nazywa, tak wiec czy będzie możliwa zmiana skoro jest już takie konto?



No tez sie nad tym zastanawiam :nuts: 
czy taki zbanowany profil nie mogłby zniknąć zupełnie?



LB1989 said:


> Żeby userzy sami prosili o bana, Sodoma i Gomora po prostu...


zdarza się  :lol:


----------



## Offspring

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=771256

Co tego spamu przed świętami tyle?


----------



## mikeleg

Przed świętami się najlepiej sprzedaje...


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29661476#post29661476 do zamknięcia. Jest już taki sam wątek.


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165788&page=46#post29617808 spam [pierwszy post nowego użytkownika i już reklama strony]


----------



## darius.

Proszę o przeniesienie postów o numerach:
4489, 4491, 4493, 4494, 4497, 4498, 4499, 4500, 4502 - 4514, 4516, 4519, 4520 -4523, 4527, 4529
z wątku "Kryzys już jest" (Ekonomia i biznes)
do wątku "Polska - Rynek motoryzacji"


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239&page=109



Cała strona "olaboga", bo ktoś nie podał źródła zdjęcia(oczywiście przywalić się można, od tego jest PM), 2 poprzednie oprócz paru postów klasyczny już Lub*l*in.


----------



## Spencer

dałem ten post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29693348&postcount=3488 w brigach a powinienem raczej tutaj.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597483&page=34

Też nie rozumiem tej żałosnej arogancji polskich forumowiczów.


----------



## HAL 9010

Proszę o pacyfikację postów w temacie o stadionie w Lubienie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239&page=110


----------



## janex_wwa

wnioskuję o zmianę wysokości w tytule wątku z 235 na 260 metrów:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482615


----------



## Tygrys

Do oczyszczenia:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500524&page=173


----------



## Esprit.

heh, ubiegłeś mnie


----------



## Patryjota

Ostatnie 3 prośby załatwione - teraz muszę zmykać


----------



## darius.

darius. said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie postów o numerach:
> 4489, 4491, 4493, 4494, 4497, 4498, 4499, 4500, 4502 - 4514, 4516, 4519, 4520 -4523, 4527, 4529
> z wątku "Kryzys już jest" (Ekonomia i biznes)
> do wątku "Polska - Rynek motoryzacji"


przypominam


----------



## Filip01

Proszę o kompletne usunięcie postów:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29695472&postcount=185
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29695548&postcount=186
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29700990&postcount=194
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29701258&postcount=196
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29701636&postcount=197

I przeniesienie tych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29669958&postcount=163
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29671000&postcount=165
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29671386&postcount=166
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29674502&postcount=168
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29675962&postcount=169
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29677802&postcount=170
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29679374&postcount=171
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29682204&postcount=172
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29683478&postcount=173
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29683882&postcount=174
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29688368&postcount=177
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29688414&postcount=178
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29688494&postcount=179
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29688706&postcount=180
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29690354&postcount=181
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29690544&postcount=182
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29691766&postcount=183
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29694930&postcount=184
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29695706&postcount=187
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29696000&postcount=188
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29696476&postcount=189
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29697290&postcount=190
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29699012&postcount=191
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29699374&postcount=192
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29699694&postcount=193
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29701224&postcount=195

do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=300708

Dziękuje i przepraszam za papraninę  Ale nauczyłem się już żeby podlinkowywać posty


----------



## wojtekbp

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772440

Proszę o usunięcie. Zapomnialem dodać polla :/


----------



## DooCharles

Wnosze o przeniesienie watka 

[Gdynia] Hala Widowiskowo-Sportowa

do ukonczonych inwestycji

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=120235

HURAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Przyłączam się do prośby i przy okazji proszę o małe przewietrzenie dwóch ostatnich stron tego wątku.

Tutaj też przydałoby się poczyścić.


----------



## Slodi

chyba mozna odwiesic:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=649712


----------



## Hyper

Prosiłbym o zmianę tytułu wątku (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=253349) na "[Gorzów] Inwestycje w mieście". Z góry dziękuję!


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29766966#post29766966


Czy ktoś mógłby zamknąć ten i jemu podobne wątki w "Miastach polskich"? Przecież to jest wstyd dla tego forum.


----------



## mikeleg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29764664&postcount=17

spam


----------



## tmkj

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku: [Darłowo] Inwestycje

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764532

na [Powiat Sławieński]: Zapowiedzi, Inwestycje


----------



## zonc

talkinghead said:


> A co cie tak obchodzi co robią inni zonc ?
> Uwziąłeś się jak "życzliwy sąsiad".


Na szczęście nie jest moim sąsiadem. 

Problem zgłoszony w dziale o UPC spotkał się jednak z przychylną opinią innych użytkowników - oni już na pewno nie mieszkają w pobliżu Stasia.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Na szczęście nie jest moim sąsiadem.
> 
> Problem zgłoszony w dziale o UPC spotkał się jednak z przychylną opinią innych użytkowników - oni już na pewno nie mieszkają w pobliżu Stasia.


Nie rozumiem takiego donosicielstwa w nie swoim interesie.


----------



## zonc

talkinghead said:


> Nie rozumiem takiego donosicielstwa w nie swoim interesie.


To jest mój interes: lubię UPC, a przez takie typy się do niego zniechęcam. Widzę, że pojawiła się wiadomość a tam co? "9\10".  Załamka.


----------



## talkinghead

A moim interesem jest byś się odczepił od Stasia (a Staś od ciebie). 
Włączcie na siebie ignora - albo ignor się włączy na Was.

Nie interesuje mnie kto zaczął i kto ma nóżkę bardziej. Eot.


----------



## Tygrys

Trzeba ciut przewietrzyć:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=30403056#post30403056

krzysiu w akcji (znowu)...


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Chcialbym zwrocic uwage na pewna rzecz. Co jakis czas zdarza sie, ze ktorys z forumowiczow wkleja do stadionowych watkow (zwlaszcza tych zwiazanych ze stadionami na Euro) ten sam material (jak dzis uzytkownik "kasz" zapodal STARY filmik o przygotowaniach). Rozumiem, ze taki filmik po czesci jest zwiazany z kazdym ze stadionow na Euro jednak wklejanie tego typu materialow do wielu watkow prowadzi do balaganu bo zaraz w kazdym z tych watkow rozpoczyna sie dyskusja nt. tego filmiku.
Przeciez istnieja odpowiedniejsze watki na takie "zbiorcze materialy" (filmik dotyczy ogolnie powstawania stadionow na ME) jak np. "Stadiony" czy "Euro2012". To juz ktorys raz kiedy zdarza sie taka sytuacja.hno:
Moze odrazu po pojawieniu takiego materialu w kilku watkach powinien byc on kasowany lub przeniesiony do wyzej wspomnianych watkow?


----------



## 625

Noodles, zgadzam się. Problem w tym, że np. ja nie kojarzę wszystkiego, więc proszę o dokładne zgłoszenia.


----------



## cichy87

wątek o BA, ciągle dyskusja schodzi na wszelkie tematy tylko nie te dotyczące ściśle samego stadionu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=188


----------



## wojtekbp

może ktoś w wątku o konflikcie izraelsko-palestyńskim usunąć kilka ostatnich bezproduktywnych postów?

ox

danke


----------



## Conrado

*Ważne!*
Mam apel do moderatorów^^
Pierwszy post w wątku o Baltic Arenie to 'coś' czego nie można nazwać informacją. 
Powinny znaleźć się tam zdjęcia, linki, informacje. Tymczasem nie ma nic z tych rzeczy.
Proszę, któregoś z modów o wyedytowanie pierwszego posta, wklejenie zdjeć oraz linków 
^^


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Heh, kiedyś miałem propozycję, żeby każdy pierwszy post w wątkach inwestycyjnych zawierał aktualne dane, wizki, terminy itd.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Być może tą propozycją otwieram puszkę Pandory i wywołam jakąś burdę, ale nic to. Moim zdaniem, tytuł tego wątku - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=775688&page=16 trzeba zmienić na nieco bardziej neutralny, opisowy. Dajmy na to "Konflikt palestyńsko-izraelski" lub coś w tym kształcie.

Fr. M

ox


----------



## wojtekbp

Poprawność polityczna na tym forum jest mocno wybiórcza...


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=30505112

Proszę o zmianę daty w tytule wątku. Nowy tytuł: (do wklejenia, coby było prościej) [Kraków] Cracow Screen Festival, 15-16.05.2009.

Dziękować.

ox


----------



## pmaciej7

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524898

Niech się przyjrzom 4569-4575 i zabiorom to, czego w tym wątku nie potrzeba.

ox


----------



## Wo92

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=30507122#post30507122

Proszę o usunięcie tej spacji w nawiasie 

ox


----------



## Torney

^^ Przyłączam się do prośby .


----------



## 0maniek0

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30533760&postcount=4571
do usuniecia
+ przewietrzyc reszte bo inni podchwycili temat


----------



## ssswirek1

Z jakiej **** ktoś usunął moje posty w "kobiety i dziewczyny..." ? Nie było w nich nic obraźliwego, politycznego etc. nie łamały chyba żadnych zasad forum, więc?


----------



## decapitated

^^ Moj tez zniknąl, nie bardzo wiem czemu.


----------



## Conrado

I mój tez. user 0maniek0 prosił o ich usunięcie:bash:


----------



## 0maniek0

ssswirek1 said:


> Z jakiej **** ktoś usunął moje posty w "kobiety i dziewczyny..." ? Nie było w nich nic obraźliwego


jestes pewien?


----------



## zonc

^^

Obrońca brzydali.


----------



## decapitated

No ale o co chodzi?


----------



## 0maniek0

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524898&page=229
tagi tez warto przejrzec
edit: dzieki


----------



## ssswirek1

Od dosyć dawna wiadomo że forum nie lubi "listka", teraz okazuje się że nie lubi słowa "pasztet". Nie wiem, może jedna z tych dziewczyn to twoja matka, siostra, dziewczyna, 0maniek0 i się wstydzisz że tak cię to razi i tak gorliwie donosisz? Forum imo zmierza w bardzo złym kierunku, modowie dają sobą manipulować, i tną takie posty. Co nie mogę powiedzieć co myślę o tych dziewczynach? Są brzydkie i taki jest fakt. A ja mam prawo nazywać sobie jak chcę pasztet, smok czy jakkolwiek inaczej.
Mam nadzieję że modowie się opamiętają, bo za niedługo nie będę mógł powiedzieć że mi się nie podoba jakiś budynek albo projekt. :nuts:


----------



## Conrado

Popieram^^


----------



## kaktus

Prosił bym o przeniesienie wątku do Inwestycji Ukończonych:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=234134&page=4

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## Guest

Jak ktoś zapomni hasło, to już chyba go nie odzyska, bo maile z przypomnieniem nie przychodzą-możecie moderatorka coś zdziałać?


----------



## sky's_the_limit

prosze o przesuniecie do dzialu
architektura i urbanistyka
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=30577026#post30577026

^^
done/Patryjota


----------



## cichy87

nsolak said:


> Jak ktoś zapomni hasło, to już chyba go nie odzyska, bo maile z przypomnieniem nie przychodzą-możecie moderatorka coś zdziałać?


Podobnie jak nie przychodzą linki aktywacyjne przy rejestracji...


----------



## piotrekb

del


----------



## talkinghead

ssswirek1 said:


> Od dosyć dawna wiadomo że forum nie lubi "listka", teraz okazuje się że nie lubi słowa "pasztet". Nie wiem, może jedna z tych dziewczyn to twoja matka, siostra, dziewczyna, 0maniek0 i się wstydzisz że tak cię to razi i tak gorliwie donosisz? Forum imo zmierza w bardzo złym kierunku, modowie dają sobą manipulować, i tną takie posty. Co nie mogę powiedzieć co myślę o tych dziewczynach? Są brzydkie i taki jest fakt. A ja mam prawo nazywać sobie jak chcę pasztet, smok czy jakkolwiek inaczej.
> Mam nadzieję że modowie się opamiętają, bo za niedługo nie będę mógł powiedzieć że mi się nie podoba jakiś budynek albo projekt. :nuts:


A my możemy sobie brigować takich co nadużywają słowa pasztet. Taki jest fakt.


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=336615&page=11

^^ Niech zabiorom posty od 208 do 215 i od 220 do 222.

Z góry dzienkujem.

ox


----------



## ssswirek1

talkinghead said:


> A my możemy sobie brigować takich co nadużywają słowa pasztet. Taki jest fakt.



No mówię właśnie że forum zmierza w złym kierunku.


----------



## 625

W kierunku dyskusji o dupie maryni oraz ziołach? To jest forum polskich wieżowców plus infrastruktury. Nie podoba się? Onet czeka.


----------



## ssswirek1

^^Cyba żartujesz? O czym jest połowa wątków w "czas na śmiech"? O majonezie, o autach, o komórkach, o dupach, tych męskich jak i damskich, możliwe że też o dupie Maryny. Trzeba być nawiedzonym żeby ciąć posty w których jest słowo pasztet, w których sobie forumowicze luźno dyskutują o urodzie pań. Na taką pierdołę reagujecie w 3 minuty, ale czasami można wam zgłaszać trolling albo ostre bluzgi przez 3 strony w którejś z ksiąg i odzewu z waszej strony żadnego niema. Szanuję waszą pracę, bo robicie dużo ale przesadzacie i dajecie sobą manipulować.


----------



## talkinghead

Przyjęliśmy do wiadomości.
Btw, może zapytaj odwiedzające nasze forum panie co o tym myślą.


pzdr


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30634304&postcount=3897



JaCeK ! said:


> U nas jest taki debil...


Żal.


----------



## deteroos

Proszę o przeniesienie z tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=682538 postów nr 15-19, 22-25 i 27 do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=367938, wtedy mój post nr 28 można skasować. 

Podziękował.

ox


----------



## Petr

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku do działu Transport miejski i regionalny http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536875

ox


----------



## zonc

Za stronniczych moderatorów. :cheers:

Szkoda, że teksty-paszkwile z portali pokroju news24.bydgoszcz.pl lub info.bydgoszcz.com publikować można. Natomiast komentarze "Gazety Wyborczej" na ten sam temat są zakazane.

No, ale skoro TH woli brukowce ...


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=321060 zdaje się, że spamer albo inny boot. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30644534&postcount=2854


----------



## deteroos

deteroos said:


> th: ox


Ajjaj, rozpędziłeś się! Rozumiem, że posty Kuby Balicy były agresywne, ale zawierały cenne zdjęcia rekonstrukcji Bobolic. Szkoda, że poszły do piachu. Żal...


----------



## Guest

zonc said:


> Żal.





deteroos said:


> Żal...


Żal jest dramatycznie onetowe.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30670462&postcount=758

Przenieść do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=287703&page=2


----------



## ssswirek1

talkinghead said:


> Btw, może zapytaj odwiedzające nasze forum panie co o tym myślą.
> 
> 
> pzdr



To ma być jakiś argument?:lol:
Nie rozśmieszaj mnie. 

@nsolak
Onetowskie to jest nabijanie sobie postów.hno:
2 posty pod rząd. Żal...


----------



## Guest

Tutaj posty się nie liczą do puli, zresztą mam ją głęboko w poważaniu. 

Można ukarać ssswirek1 za trolling?


----------



## talkinghead

nsolak said:


> Tutaj posty się nie liczą do puli, zresztą mam ją głęboko w poważaniu.
> 
> Można ukarać ssswirek1 za trolling?


Można. 
Niniejszym ssswirek Ja karzę Cię.

już.


----------



## Guest

Przecież dla ironii piszę, bo przyczepia się bez powodu. Usuńcie te posty najlepiej


----------



## C-mere

Czy można zmienić tytuł wątku z "*[Łódź] XX-lecia międzywojennego*" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784032 na "*[Łódź] Budownictwo międzywojenne*" żeby było podobnie jak jest z:
"*[Warszawa] Budownictwo międzywojenne*" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=778632 i
"*[Górny Śląsk] Budownictwo międzywojenne*" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425965&page=20 ?


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755184&page=2

Od postu 28 do końca do wycięcia, offtop polityczny.

ox

/thx
B.


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=191

^^ niech zabiorom posty nr 3804 i 3808 (i ciąg dalszy OT, bo na pewno szybko się pojawi).

Dzienkujem.


----------



## talkinghead

Exar Kun said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=191
> 
> ^^ niech zabiorom posty nr 3804 i 3808 (i ciąg dalszy OT, bo na pewno szybko się pojawi).
> 
> Dzienkujem.


Ty sobie zmień nicka nie na tygrys a na dziecko neostrady.


----------



## Tygrys

talkinghead said:


> Ty sobie zmień nicka nie na tygrys a na dziecko neostrady.


O co Tobie konkretnie chodzi?

Aż tak Tobie przeszkadza ta niepoważna pisownia? Jeśli tak, to proponuję, żebyś zmienił sobie nicka na Jan Miodek.

Czy może masz obiekcje do zgłaszanego wniosku? Tam był wklejony artykuł o Euro2012 i zaczynał się OT nie dotyczący budowy Baltic Areny. Wiele razy było mówione, żeby nie dyskutować o samym Euro w wątkach stadionowych, tylko w wydzielonych wątkach. Mam nie zgłaszać offtopów? Zresztą ktoś usunął tamte posty, więc uznano wniosek za słuszny. Może chodzi o to, że za często zgłaszam wnioski? Mam czekać na rozwój OT, żebyście mieli więcej do wycinania? Po za tym zgłaszam je żeby był porządek na forum, a nie dla przyjemności, czy dla samego zgłaszania. Nie moje wina, że pomorskie wątki nie są czyszczone na bieżąco i wszystko trzeba zgłaszać w księgach.

Jeśli robię coś nie tak, to łaskawie powiedz, albo daj mi briga lub bana za łamanie zasad, a nie machasz mi tu jakąś neostradą.


----------



## Paul

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568049

wnioskuję o przeniesienie z działu Warszawa do AiU


----------



## talkinghead

Exar Kun said:


> O co Tobie konkretnie chodzi?
> 
> Aż tak Tobie przeszkadza ta niepoważna pisownia? Jeśli tak, to proponuję, żebyś zmienił sobie nicka na Jan Miodek.
> 
> Czy może masz obiekcje do zgłaszanego wniosku? Tam był wklejony artykuł o Euro2012 i zaczynał się OT nie dotyczący budowy Baltic Areny. Wiele razy było mówione, żeby nie dyskutować o samym Euro w wątkach stadionowych, tylko w wydzielonych wątkach. Mam nie zgłaszać offtopów? Zresztą ktoś usunął tamte posty, więc uznano wniosek za słuszny. Może chodzi o to, że za często zgłaszam wnioski? Mam czekać na rozwój OT, żebyście mieli więcej do wycinania? Po za tym zgłaszam je żeby był porządek na forum, a nie dla przyjemności, czy dla samego zgłaszania. Nie moje wina, że pomorskie wątki nie są czyszczone na bieżąco i wszystko trzeba zgłaszać w księgach.
> 
> Jeśli robię coś nie tak, to łaskawie powiedz, albo daj mi briga lub bana za łamanie zasad, a nie machasz mi tu jakąś neostradą.


Wniosek jak wniosek. Zrealizowany.
Chodzi mi o neostradową pisownię. Jest taki zalew "neostradyzmu" w sieci, że niech choć na ssc będzie normalniej. Inaczej pozostaje tylko zmienić czcionkę na różową.

W wątkach a'la vondeq - śmiało.


----------



## Tygrys

talkinghead said:


> Wniosek jak wniosek. Zrealizowany.
> Chodzi mi o neostradową pisownię. Jest taki zalew "neostradyzmu" w sieci, że niech choć na ssc będzie normalniej. Inaczej pozostaje tylko zmienić czcionkę na różową.
> 
> W wątkach a'la vondeq - śmiało.


A, czyli o taką bzdurę chodziło. Zazwyczaj używam betonowego "zabiorom" i podobnych zwrotów w Po Godzinach, choć kilka razy zdarzyło się też i tutaj, w księgach. Nie żebym wytykał palcami, ale nie byłem w tym osamotniony, ba nawet jeden z modów często tak tu pisał. No ale ok każdy odpowiada za siebie. Ja ze swojej strony mogę obiecać, że po za niepoważnymi wątkami będę dbał o jakość naszego wspaniałego języka i broń Boże nie skalam więcej naszych świętych ksiąg. Nie chcę dalej cisnąć tematu, ale mnie akurat bardziej rażą przekleństwa, wulgaryzmy, trollowanie i wzajemne obrażanie na forum, a nie głupie "zabiorom". 

No i może przydałoby się co nieco dopisać do NIETYKIETY i forumowych reguł, bo samym obrażaniem i karceniem nic nie wskórasz. To na prawdę lepiej wygląda i działa, jeśli jest egzekwowana jakaś pisana zasada. Podobnie jak z odkopywaniem wątków i nie tylko. Dbajmy o jakość forum, ale przede wszystkim szanujmy się nawzajem.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Temat do skasowania:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786706

ox


----------



## wiewior

Prosiłbym o wytłumaczenie użytkownikowi Dziki REX, że używanie sprawdzania pisowni nie boli, w odróżnieniu od takich ortów, jak w poniższym tekście:


> Nie koniecznie. Mieszkańcom chodzi raczej o to, że w warunkach wskazano niekożystne a byćmoże niezgodne z prawem sposoby rozwiązania komunikacji hali, ale ponieważ warunki są i na drogi i na chalę wspólne to jak im uda się je storpedować w sądzie to zatrzymają całą inwestycję bo niewżność warunków oznacza również nieważność pozwolenia na budowę. W ten sposób można udupić każdą inwestycję nawet jeśli już trwa a przynajmniej opóźnić ją do czasu przepchnięcia całej procedury odnowa.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30776556&postcount=3057


----------



## talkinghead

wiewior said:


> Prosiłbym o wytłumaczenie użytkownikowi Dziki REX, że używanie sprawdzania pisowni nie boli, w odróżnieniu od takich ortów, jak w poniższym tekście:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30776556&postcount=3057


Jest od tego specjalny wątek w "Po godzinach".
Twój tekst też coś mi gdzieś (ort? używanie w odróżnieniu od ortów?).. a może jest ok. Nie znam się 

Dziki - tłumaczę ci.


----------



## wiewior

No i co z tego, że jest? Dzikiemu już wiele razy różne osoby zwracały uwagę, że pisze jak ostatnia łajza, ale widać, że niektórym modom orty tylko ściśle określonych osób przeszkadzają...


----------



## mateq

^^ Wydawało mi się, że przez jakiś czas zauważałem poprawę. Nawet chciałem go pochwalić 

Jestem jednak wyczulony na tym punkcie. Niektóre osoby notorycznie łamiące zasady ortografii zostały już ode mnie odpowiednio nagrodzone...


----------



## jjarecki

do skasowania posty 2710 oraz 2702 mojego "ulubieńca" pod linkiem http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=136

chyba ox


----------



## DooCharles

Wnosze o przeniesienie watku:

Nazwa: [Łódź] Textorial Park

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375954&page=10

Do inwestycji zakonczonych =]


----------



## Conrado

Prosze o przeniesienie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787372
do działu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=705


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=192

^^ Proszę o usunięcie porażającego logicznie i jakościowo, krzysiowego posta. TH - to jest właśnie to, o czym pisałem - tak wygląda prawdziwy problem tego forum...

Dostał ostrzeżenie.


----------



## stelo

Proszę o przeniesienie postów nr 435-436 z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407997&page=22 do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787842

ox/P


----------



## Wo92

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30878472&postcount=831

delete


----------



## tolek_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539171&page=150
może się wychylę przed szereg, post #2981 jest chyba niemerytoryczny, #2982 jest tym samym artykułem co #2971

ox. choć koppel też mi zagotował krew tym "antyschematyzmem". th


----------



## Conrado

nodikv said:


> Prosze o przeniesienie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787372
> do działu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=705


^^ Ponawiam!


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566456&page=7

Proszę wykasować od postu 138 do końca (niezwiązane z tematem wątku)


----------



## krzysiu_

Sporo ot-ów

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216272&page=84


----------



## kalle_sg

Znów nikomu nie potrzebne dyskusje w wątku o chorzowskim stadionie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=79

W zasadzie wszystko poniżej posta marka40 o parkingu do wycięcia.

ox/P


----------



## pmaciej7

Czy można ten wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=782116

podzielić na dwa o takich przykładowych tytułach:
- [Kadzimy sobie] Kto jest userem roku 2008
- [Kadzimy Betonowi] Vondeq III

nie.th


----------



## Esprit.

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395929&page=61 do inwestycji ukończonych.

ox


----------



## wiewior

mateq said:


> ^^ Wydawało mi się, że przez jakiś czas zauważałem poprawę. Nawet chciałem go pochwalić


I znowu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31031862&postcount=1259


> Jestem chyba jednym z niewielu, którzy cieszą się z faktu, że tej budowy nie będzie. Ten gigantyczny blaszak strasznie spaskudził by ten rejon Gdyni. Gdyby to było centrum chandlowe to co innego, ale ten obiekt ideowo był sto lat za murzynami i nie wnosił żadnych kożyści dla miasta. Widział bym tam prędzej jakieś biurowce, hotel albo nawet mieszkaniówkę z usługami choć nie wiem kto by chciał przy tym istniejącycm blaszaku mieszkać. Wszystko lepsze niż wielkie płaskie pudło odcinające miasto od terenów zielonych.


----------



## J.T.Fly

pmaciej7 said:


> nie.th


:master:


----------



## haxman

Regionalny Spis Treści

Czy można ostatni post #13 przenieść wyżej na miejsce obecnie czwartego? Chodzi o uporządkowanie wątku, bo dodałem spis kielecki.

tyle mogłem zrobić /P


----------



## haxman

haxman said:


> Regionalny Spis Treści
> 
> Czy można ostatni post #13 przenieść wyżej na miejsce obecnie czwartego? Chodzi o uporządkowanie wątku, bo dodałem spis kielecki.
> 
> tyle mogłem zrobić /P


Gdybyś jeszcze mógł dodać tytuł "Kielecki Spis Treści", bo zniknął.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

tymczasowa zmiana nazwy wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=631611

na

Szczecin Floating Garden 2050 (Wyskocz z cynków i zaszalej!)

^^
ox
625


----------



## Torney

Ten wątek do połączenia z tym.

^^
ox
625


----------



## Asinus

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=167900&page=102
^^ cała ostatnia strona to spory offtop w dodatku jest to kontynuacja gigantycznego offtopu który został 2 dni temu wykasowany z wątku o MM i WS..

^^
ox
625


----------



## DzD1358

Witam,

mam pytanko odnośnie rejestracji nowych userów znajomemu nie przychodzi link aktywacyjny na pocztę(op.pl). Nie wiecie jak długo trzeba czekać na taki link? pzdr.


----------



## 625

Można w nieskończoność 

Daj dane, poślę adminom!


----------



## Nexus

Prosze ten post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31120310&postcount=1507

przeniesc tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=782898


----------



## krokos23

prosze o usuniecie mojego powtorzonego postu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31134070&postcount=248

dzieki


----------



## Dziki REX

TH jak zwykle udowadnia, że nie zasługuje na tytuł moderatora. Proszę pozostałe grono moderatorskie o to by wreszcie coś w tej kwesti zrobili. Złośliwe komentarze TH pojawiają się na tym forum zupełnie bezkarnie już od lat i nikt na to nie reaguje bo TH jest moderatorem. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31131134&postcount=475


----------



## haxman

haxman said:


> Gdybyś jeszcze mógł dodać tytuł "Kielecki Spis Treści", bo zniknął.


Ponawiam.


----------



## stelo

Proszę o usunięcie tego wątku. Identyczny już istnieje. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=791994

ox


----------



## tolek_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541312&page=212
#4222 cytuje ten sam artykuł co #4220. Co prawda ze zdjęciem, ale wklejanie tego samego w odległości jednego postu, to lekka przesada 

ox/P


----------



## zygzak

Uprzejmie prosze o usunięcie mojego postu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28718696&postcount=2

Nie rozumiem też dlaczego, pomimo wpisania del, system nie usuwa go automatycznie?
Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31199058&postcount=2563 i 2 następne del


----------



## tombaks

Moglibyście wywalić tą farsę z merytorycznego działu? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=793426 Z góry dzięki!


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=747884

^^Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku na: [Gdynia] by Tygrys


----------



## Rafis

Proszę o usunięcie wszystkich postów od postu nr 3470 (włącznie)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=174


----------



## SIMSI

Mam taką nietypową prośbę. Drobnostka, ale mnie drażni, chodzi o spację między nawiasem i "Arkady". http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705260 Z dołu dziękuję!


----------



## amar|

Rafis said:


> Proszę o usunięcie wszystkich postów od postu nr 3470 (włącznie)
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=174


Podpisuje sie pod ta prosba i prosze o jak najszybsze skasowanie i uciecie tej dyskusji. :bash:


----------



## Biały

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=31266780#post31266780

Wydaje mi się, że ktoś się zbytnio pospieszył, z przeniesieniem do ukończonych.


----------



## madolski

*Atak robotów na FPW*



> Hypnotic Spray | Aphrodisiac | ***** Enlargers
> Herbal Health Online|UK|US|Australia|New Zeland|Canada|Singappore|Malaysia|Philippines|india
> nuevo super hotmail mas actualizado y con nuevas cosas interesantes comi espiar conversaciones....


Oczywiście zaraz ktoś to zauważy i zabiorom, ale chciałem udokumentować.


----------



## skansen

Co masz do mojego postu? Przecież broniłem Bydgoszczy! Bez ironii.


----------



## talkinghead

henry hill said:


> To jest post Soboleusa z 2005 roku:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5780012&postcount=5
> 
> Jeśli również moderator śmieje się i zezwala na takie coś:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31357948&postcount=1592
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31361656&postcount=1600
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31359018&postcount=1595
> 
> to już sprawa jego poczucia wartości i funkcji jaką tu sprawuje. Przykre.


Zrezygnowałem z funkcji moderatora 2 lata temu. Jan mi pozostawił tytuł honorowy (jak i PB).
Zwróciłem tylko uwagę Conrado, że należy się do Pana zwracań per Pan, no chyba że Pan i conrado jesteście na ty.


----------



## demmat

Mam taką uwagę. Po jaką cholerę ma się mówić na forum per Pan/Pani. Po to mamy nicki, avatary, żeby ukrywać tożsamość i zwracać się do siebie bezosobowo. No chyba, że ktoś się zna, jest bratem, matką, sąsiadem, kochankiem, czy pasierbicą drugiego usera. 

henry hill(jakoś nie mogę się przyzwyczaić do nowego nicka), gwarantuję Ci, że jak ktoś pisze do Ciebie per "Stasiu" to nawiązuję do twojego dawnego nicka, a nie do imienia. Nie popadajmy w paranoję.


----------



## Rysiek Ochódzki

Proszę moderatorów o braterskie napomnienie użytkownika *ssswirek1* który bez skrupułów nazywa innego użytkownika śmieciem. O bezzasadnym trollu nie wspominam, bo akurat to miano funkcjonuje na forum dosyć powszechnie.


----------



## skansen

Prawda boli, nieprawdaż? ^^


----------



## pmaciej7

Można by jeszcze po nim posprzątać?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31396530&postcount=93
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31396680&postcount=94

^^
Można 
625


----------



## Biały

talkinghead said:


> Zrezygnowałem z funkcji moderatora 2 lata temu. Jan mi pozostawił tytuł honorowy (jak i PB).
> Zwróciłem tylko uwagę Conrado, że należy się do Pana zwracań per Pan, no chyba że Pan i conrado jesteście na ty.


Bzdura. 20 lutego 2008 ukarałeś mnie brigiem.


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Żeby tylko Ciebie. Nawet kilka osób zbanował. Mi wyciął sporo postów, tylko nie pamiętam kiedy to było. Gdzieś zapodziałem notes. TH cały czas moderuje. 

I CHWAŁA JEMU ZA TO. :cheers:


----------



## Biały

Żeby było jasne, ja nie mam pretensji, o tego briga. Poniosło mnie, zostałem upomniany, przyjąłem do wiadomości.

Chodzi mi tylko, o rzekomą rezygnacje talkingheada z moderowania forum.


----------



## Wo92

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31441000&postcount=46

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420685&page=22

^^ od #427 do usunięcia


----------



## wiewior

peelka trolluje w wątku o Trójmiejskiej Kolei Metropolitalnej, poza tym zrobił się tam wielki OT. W zasadzie od postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31415312&postcount=1855
do #1862, z wyjątkiem częsci #1861, wszystko do kosza.


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465291&page=40

Zróbcie coś z tym.


----------



## familok

Ten post świetnie rozluźnia klimacik w wątku o View Street dla Polski, a może by przenieść cały wątek do "Czasu na śmiech"? :rofl:


----------



## yorek

jestem uzytkownikiem , który z powodu braku mozliwosci odzyskania swojego dawnego konta "filuk" załozył sobie nowe konto.praktycznie codziennie po sparwdzeniu rano forum widze wszystkie swoje posty wykasowane.do kogo sie zwrócic mam w tej sparwie, tylko prosze nie mówic ze do Talkingheads bo prawdopodobnie o on własnie robi.raz na jakis czas mam z nim zatarg na pm i teraz prawdopodobnie odgryza sie.


----------



## talkinghead

Normalnie pomyślałem że nowy troll na forum.

Usunięte posty yorka:



> o! to jakas nowość.fajnie sobie poprojektowac cos na cudzych działkach!
> 
> tak a propos witam.kilka słow o mnie.mam dwa yorki.dwa samochody, jedna żonę, nie pracuje w UM, nie mam wyremontowanej elewacji, czasami jadam w restauracach i pisze o tym na forum co w dobie kryzysu jest niemile widziane np przez ivice.





> teraz mędrcy tego forum napiszą ci ,ze jak mozna nie wiedzieć o Bydgoszczy,ze zapewne otaczasz sie ludźmi nieoczytanymi, niewykształoconymi, itd itp.masz przesr...ne.





> hahahahah.a miało byc tak pieknie.wyburzyli przedwojenne budynki postawia blaszaka.ster na Bydgoszcz!!!!


Rreszta to uzalanie się że mu znikły powyższe albo że jest filukiem.


----------



## Guest

Inna sprawa, że na początku roku pisałem o nieprzychodzeniu maili do przypomnienia hasła-w końcu doszedł, jakieś 2-3 dni temu, czyli po jakichś trzech tygodniach.


----------



## tolek_88

w czym ten post

był niezgodny z tematem wątku [Wrocław] Infrastruktura drogowa  że został usunięty?


----------



## 625

tolek_88 said:


> w czym ten post
> 
> był niezgodny z tematem wątku [Wrocław] Infrastruktura drogowa  że został usunięty?


w tym, że powstał specjalny wątek na ten temat. czytaj wątki, potem pisz.


----------



## tolek_88

^^ sorry nie znalazłem tego wątku wcześniej, a szukałem po wszystkich znanych mi wątkach, a tu pojawił się nowy. Zawsze można życzliwie o tym poinformować...
EDIT: a zostawienie linka do wspomnianego postu w wątku o infrastrukturze drogowej nie byłoby głupim pomysłem, tak jak zrobiłeś np w wątku Lotnicza -> Kosmonautów...


----------



## 625

spoko, ale przecież ten pomysł to nie do infry, a do hydeparku conajwyżej


----------



## yorek

talkinghead said:


> Normalnie pomyślałem że nowy troll na forum.
> 
> Usunięte posty yorka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rreszta to uzalanie się że mu znikły powyższe albo że jest filukiem.




czyli zastosujesz takie same zasady jak dla innych? nie jakies specjalnie gorsze?


----------



## talkinghead

yorek said:


> czyli zastosujesz takie same zasady jak dla innych? nie jakies specjalnie gorsze?


Wiesz. Jak ktoś jest nowy i pisze "cześć mam 2 yorki" albo "ster na Bydgoszcz'.. to czego się można spodziewać.


----------



## yorek

mój opis był forma przywitania się, jak to opis-dokładnie opisywał mnie i każdy z bydgoskich watków bez problemu mogł mnie rozszyfrowac.


----------



## skansen

yorek said:


> mój opis był forma przywitania się


Tekst z awataru TH jest za to formą pożegnania się.  
...coś czuję że z Tobą.


----------



## xsxxxxx

Głupia sprawa,bardziej techniczna chyba ,ale:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=244691&page=140

Coś się pomieszało i posty 2794 i 2795 ...zamieniły się miejscami (?).


----------



## Conrado

Ostatnio to normahno:


----------



## pmaciej7

Do połączenia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...ww.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797292

Do wycięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31502540&postcount=9


----------



## yorek

skansen said:


> Tekst z awataru TH jest za to formą pożegnania się.
> ...coś czuję że z Tobą.


troszkę dłuzej tutaj siedze niz ty.


----------



## wiewior

wiewior said:


> peelka trolluje w wątku o Trójmiejskiej Kolei Metropolitalnej, poza tym zrobił się tam wielki OT. W zasadzie od postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31415312&postcount=1855
> do #1862, z wyjątkiem częsci #1861, wszystko do kosza.


Przypominam się z porządkami w powyższym wątku. Po drodze doszło jeszcze kilka postów.

^^
zatopiony
625


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=31585322#post31585322

^^ Proszę o wyczyszczenie OT. Niektórzy ciągle zapominają, że o Euro jest osobny wątek.

ox/P


----------



## Tygrys

Hmm, post pod postem... Chyba zostanę tu donosicielem nr.1. Ale trudno, zawsze i wszędzie są jacyś przodownicy.

Do rzeczy: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=31593686#post31593686

^^Nie jest to bezsensowne odgrzewanie kotletów, w dodatku w duchu city vs. city ?

Może już trochę przesadzam, ale powstające co chwilę wątki w stylu "kto lepszy, a kto gorszy" działają na mnie jak płachta na byka.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ktoś mocno napsuł krwi, proszę o posprzątanie.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434861&page=40

797, 798, 799, 780, 804, 805, 806, 809, 810


----------



## madolski

Tygrys said:


> ^^Nie jest to bezsensowne odgrzewanie kotletów, w dodatku w duchu city vs. city ?


Nawet jeśli nie, to trzeba poprawić błąd w tytule.


----------



## Tygrys

^^Jednak tak. 

Proszę o zamknięcie dublującego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=798654


ox/P


----------



## pmaciej7

Zdjęcia kobiet i dziewczyn jakie wam się podobają 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31623214&postcount=5118

hno:

O już wycięte, dzięki.


----------



## Pan Włodzimierz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=31623248#post31623248 proszę o wykasowanie ostatnich postów (proponuję od #1082), są zupełnie niezwiązane z tematem.
dzięki

ox/P
Dabek za wejście - tydzień wolnego /P


----------



## esce

Robiłem porządki w subskrypcjach i zwróciłem uwagę że wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403848 powinien być w ukończonych.


----------



## dudu21(ona)

proszę o przeniesienie tego http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31664080&postcount=3013 oraz tego http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30727558&postcount=2963
tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487918&page=5

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31470182&postcount=2982 oraz http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30314968&postcount=2949
hop siup do: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243012&page=35

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31418554&postcount=2977 do usunięcia - we właściwym wątku artykuł został wklejony wcześniej


dziękuję


----------



## HAL 9010

Ponawiam: do przeczyszczenia od #558 do #581 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465291&page=28

Od #781 do #801. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465291&page=40

Zaś tutaj:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488073

Proszę o poprawną nazwę wątku (wielkość liter) czyli: [Polska] Dywersyfikacja dostaw energii.

Jeszcze raz dziękuję


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Jak miło wrócić po przerwie  brakowało mi was kochani, nawet nie wiecie jak mi brakowało tego codziennego uśmiechu czytając ten wątek :cheers: ostra polewa


----------



## J_J

Nie dość, że na wszystkie, to jeszcze jak się podoba i żadna modmenda nie będzie się czepiać.


----------



## 0maniek0

625 said:


> daruj sobie te żenujące teksty. jak Ci się forum nie podoba, polecam Onet. tam można pisać na wszystkie tematy.


o kurka, 
dziękuję za radę, ale jednak nie skorzystam


----------



## Tygrys

Proszę o usunięcie postów nr 4029, 4031 i 4032 z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=202

Proszę też o zapoznanie się z postoteką usera *@Blady57*, bo to chyba zwykły trollus stadionus provocatus. hno:

^^
nieinaczej. siemanara z nim.
625


----------



## kalle_sg

Co prawda czasem pojawiają się teksty godne "Najlepszych cytatów...", ale generalnie mam wrażenie, że wątek [Chorzów] Stadion Śląski powinien zostać objęty programem stałego nadzoru moderatorskiego: czyszczenie co najmniej raz na trzy dni


----------



## orangy

Można prosić o wycięcie postów 1405 do 1408 w tym wątku ? Spam...


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32011328&postcount=680

prosze o przeniesienie posta do ponizszego watku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404069&page=59


----------



## Tygrys

Proszę o poprawienie literówki w tytule wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=805198

ox/P


----------



## Esprit.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531908&page=135
2681 - 2693 - do usunięcia


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=32104946#post32104946 - i znowu robi się onet....

Fr. M


----------



## Rafis

post nie na temat i mogący doprowadzic do zamieszek  prosze o usunięcie...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32122782&postcount=3766

^^
poszło do politycznyego hydeparku Wrocław
625


----------



## Conrado

Za co epigon dostał briga?


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=196591&page=22#post32146094 
Ostatnie kilka postów dosć żenujacych, można usunąć


----------



## olvin

Także tu można co nieco usunąć: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423892&page=7 powiedzmy od #121 do końca.

ox. do konca


----------



## markus1234

prosze modow aby demmat sobie zmieil avatar, bo obrzydzenie mnie bierze.


----------



## 625

Conrado said:


> Za co epigon dostał briga?


za nazwanie kierowców chamami i prostakami.


----------



## TommeT

markus1234 said:


> prosze modow aby demmat sobie zmieil avatar, bo obrzydzenie mnie bierze.


Kolego zajrzyj tu:
http://nataliall.com/
Chyba jesteś:
1. nadwrażliwy
2. niedoinformowany
/niepotrzebne skreślić/
Twój avatar też można różnie interpretować. Coś jak ścieżkę dialogową ze Sheka.

pzdr


----------



## demmat

markus1234 said:


> prosze modow aby demmat sobie zmieil avatar, bo obrzydzenie mnie bierze.


Markus. Obrazek przedstawia sztukę postkonsumpcyjną, czyli produkt po konsumpcji. Jak włożysz banana(albo inny produkt) do ust, a potem będziesz przeżuwał, to chcąc, nie chcąc jego konsystencja się zmieni. Jakbym zmienił na taki, w którym ta sama babka trzyma banana w ustach, to też można by uznać za niestosowny. Gwarantuję Ci że babkę ze spływającym nasieniem nie zamieścił bym na avatarze.


----------



## markus1234

Drodzy modowie, czy istnieje funkcja ignore na SSC ? chetnie z niej skorzystam.


----------



## 625

markus1234 said:


> Drodzy modowie, czy istnieje funkcja ignore na SSC ? chetnie z niej skorzystam.


co piszesz, bo mam Cię w ignorze? 







































sorka, żarcik taki. 
jest, chyba jak klikniesz nicka usera.


----------



## markus1234

demmat

View Public Profile
Send a private message to demmat
Find More Posts by demmat
Add demmat to Your Contacts



...tylko tyle jest


----------



## Conrado

W edycji profilu masz

*Your Control Panel *
Your Profile 
Edit Your Details 
Networking 
Contacts & Friends 
Social Groups 
Settings & Options 
Edit Avatar 
Edit Signature 
Edit Email & Password 
Edit Options 
*Edit Ignore List *


----------



## markus1234

dziala, dzieki !

"This message is hidden because demmat is on your ignore list."


----------



## skansen

Najczęściej ignoruje się to, czego się nie rozumie... :lol:


----------



## Black Label

Ignoranci. hno:


----------



## drugastrona

skansen said:


> Najczęściej ignoruje się to, czego się nie rozumie...


Jeszcze częściej się to zwalcza


----------



## markus1234

Sztuka ktora prowokuje przeksztalca sie w plytka tandete jezeli jest ona komus nieustannie narzucana.

Prowokacyjna sztuka, ktora widac na Avatarze demmata dziala pozytywnie w galerii czy w muzeum a nie jako "nieustanny" Avatar czy plachta reklamowa. Bo wtedy "jednorazowa" ciekawosc i pozytywna irytacja przeksztalca sie w obrzydzenie i znudzenie. Efekt takiego zdjecia staje sie odwrotny od zamierzonego. 

To by bylo na tyle. Mam nadzieje ze kiedys zrozumiecie co napisalem.


----------



## talkinghead

demmat said:


> Markus. Obrazek przedstawia sztukę postkonsumpcyjną, czyli produkt po konsumpcji. Jak włożysz banana(albo inny produkt) do ust, a potem będziesz przeżuwał, to chcąc, nie chcąc jego konsystencja się zmieni. Jakbym zmienił na taki, w którym ta sama babka trzyma banana w ustach, to też można by uznać za niestosowny. Gwarantuję Ci że babkę ze spływającym nasieniem nie zamieścił bym na avatarze.


Zmień ava proszę.


----------



## ssswirek1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567980&page=77 jakieś zaczepki etc. Bardzo bym prosił o przewietrzenie


----------



## demmat

Oj, ludzie, ludzie. Powiedzcie Markusowi żeby wyłączył tego ignora, bo dzisiaj zmienię avatar. 

Tylko teraz nie wiem co wybrać. Matkę Boską, cycuchy, penisa czy gołą babę.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji z wątku o ekstraklasie od postu #2032 do wątku Korupcja w polskiej piłce. Mega OT się zrobił. Z góry dzięki.

\/ Jasne, już poprawiam, od tego chloru po pływalni słabo widzę


----------



## Black Label

^^ Chciałeś chyba napisac od postu #2032?


----------



## ndbalbina

Pokłon niski dla moda, który by to nie był, za posprzątanie chlewu w wątku o Mińsku...


----------



## Asinus

markus1234 said:


> Sztuka ktora prowokuje przeksztalca sie w plytka tandete jezeli jest ona komus nieustannie narzucana.


a wiesz że swego czasu Twój awatar również reprezentował wielce postępową sztukę..



> Oficjalny idealizm ustępował stopniowo bardziej zmysłowemu realizmowi, który nie wahał się podkreślać kształtów ciała [...] Także w modzie zaszła ewolucja - nastąpił czas awangardy, nowych fryzur, nowych szat oraz drobnych szczegółów stylistycznych: umieszczanie oka w oprawie i wydłużenia jego linii, co da słynne migdałowe oczy. Chętnie zaznacza się też fałdy na szyi, przekłute uszy itp. [...] Achenaton od drugiego roku panowania radykalizuje tę tendencję - w odniesieniu do samego siebie i swej rodziny do skrajności - realizm sięga tu granic karykatury. Przesadne podkreślanie cech fizjonomii i obwisłości ciała dają efekt chorobliwy.
> N.Grimal, Dzieje Staroż. Egiptu. s.236


----------



## jacca

Poproszę o:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524015 - OT do przeczyszczenia od #759 do #773

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576916 - OT do przeczyszczenia od #315 do #330

^^
Załatwione!
625


----------



## wiewior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32254752&postcount=1958 i aż do 1962 do wywalenia.
Proszę 

ox/P


----------



## wiewior

^^
Niestety, niektórzy najprostszych spraw nie rozumieją i będą ciągle to samo wstawiać...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32275122&postcount=1959 - nie ten wątek


----------



## Tomek 2008

A ja bym prosił o usunięcie postów za bardzo odbiegających tematycznie od głównego wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484987&page=17

Posty nr: 324, 326-329, 331-332.


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608&page=254

ukrućcie ten nielegalny hazard.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

^^Czepiasz sie Szczepanie. Kazdy sposob dobry, by watek "zyl":lol:


A tak zupelnie powaznie to nie rozumiem tego, ze w watku merytorycznym dotyczacym jednej z najwazniejszych inwestycji w Polsce w ostatnich latach... robi sie konkurs:bash:


----------



## Conrado

W wątku o Złotej 44 przybyło 2 forumowiczów, którzy moga nam robić zdjecia wprost z budowy. Niestety zrobili straszny syf jeśli chodzi o ilość 'złych' postów. Potraktujcie to jakos delikatnie bo stracimy masę zdjeć z budowy [ przyszłych zdjeć ]


----------



## Molibden

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455597&page=19 
na [Zabrze] Nowy stadion Górnika
Z góry dzięki


----------



## bart_breslau

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33315410&postcount=5 do usunięcia nic nie wnoszące szlaczki:bash:


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=134123 - do przeczyszczenia (spam / trolling) - od #1333 do #1354

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## decapitated

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824742 Nie widze najmniejszych podowód, zeby zamykać ten wątek.


----------



## 625

decapitated said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824742 Nie widze najmniejszych podowód, zeby zamykać ten wątek.


przecież już był.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

OT do wykasowania

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=71988&page=119

posty od 2362 do 2366

ox/P


----------



## Hyper

Proszę o skasowanie ostatnich czterech, nic nie wnoszących postów: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420759&page=12
Z góry dziękuję!

ox/P


----------



## Torney

jacca said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=134123 - do przeczyszczenia (spam / trolling) - od #1333 do #1354


#1355-1356 też do wywalenia, bo (póki co) reakcji modów brak.

jakoś przegapione /P


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

[Stargard Szczeciński-Kluczewo] Inwestycja Bridgestone
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=356009

do ukończonych
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=637

z góry dziękuję


----------



## marpa

Torney said:


> #1355-1356 też do wywalenia, bo (póki co) reakcji modów brak.


Obermoderatorze, poczytaj swoje często gęsto spamerskie posty i nabierz choć odrobinę ogłady towarzyskiej. Panie Pawle, nieładnie tak nie widzieć u siebie, jeno widzieć u innych. Zresztą jacca również napędza "koninkturę"...


jacca said:


> ^^ a ile zrobiłeś w tym roku fotorelacji?


Ano niestety coponiektórzy forumowicze lubią uważać się za lepszych... Po prostu owi lepsi mają swoje problemy i lubią wyżywać się na innych... Znam kilku takich jegomości i to osobiście. Myślałem tylko, że Jacek do nich nie należy. 

PS
Zarówno spam, jak i trolling są bardzo względne. Bo zależą od punktu widzenia danej osoby i tym samym większego lub mniejszego związku z tematem danego wątku, bądź treścią danej dyskusji. 

PS 2
Poza tym uważam, że nasi modowie są dość obiektywni mimo wszystko. Oczywistością jest też to, że każdemu i wszystko można zarzucić, jeśli tylko chce się komuś kogoś skrytykować za cokolwiek. Jest nawet takie dość tragiczne stwierdzenie Stalina: "Dajcie mi człowieka, a ja już znajdę na niego paragraf". Tak więc zawsze można szukać dziury w całym, tylko trzeba chcieć - niestety... (szkoda słów)


----------



## Adolf Warski

marpa said:


> Jest nawet takie dość tragiczne stwierdzenie Stalina: "Dajcie mi człowieka, a ja już znajdę na niego paragraf".


To nie Stalin, ale Wyszyński.


----------



## marpa

^^
Ponoć powiedział to Dzierżyński, a Stalin tylko powtarzał.
Natomiast inne stwierdzenie jego autorstwa jest jeszcze lepsze w swojej wymowie: "Nie ma ludzi niewinnych, są tylko ludzie źle przesłuchani"


----------



## xsxxxxx

Wybaczcie,że zawracam gitarę ,ale...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484987&page=18 

posty #350-#355 (?) 
albo i troszkę więcej to ot ,a i parę poniżej poziomu tego forum się znajdzie...

ox/P


Dziękuję


----------



## Tomek 2008

Ponieważ zaglądają tu również dzieci proszę o usunięcie obrzydliwego posta nr 10 z wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825100

Może jakiś mały brig na przemyślenia dla Kędziorka


----------



## Conrado

O jakich dzieciach mówisz?
Nie ma nikogo poniżej 14 lat 
Nie przesadzajmy


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Pewnie o tych niezarejestrowanych na forum. Zresztą ja na przykład dzieckiem już od jakiegoś czasu nie jestem, a też nie chcę oglądać na forum takich zdjęć. 

A tak btw, nie można by zakamuflować działu Po Godzinach dla niezarejestrowanych? Na międzynarodowym forum i w europejskim, takie działy są widoczne tylko dla userów (Skybar, Domus Ludicrae Maximae). Może jest sens, żeby podobnie zrobić z naszym działem gier i zabaw? Da się, czy niedasie?


----------



## pmaciej7

Conrado said:


> O jakich dzieciach mówisz?
> Nie ma nikogo poniżej 14 lat


nsolak jest w wieku 1-12 



Tygrys said:


> A tak btw, nie można by zakamuflować działu Po Godzinach dla niezarejestrowanych?


Pomysł dobry. Przynajmniej nie będziemy zachęcać spamerów do rejestracji.


Aha i godzi się przypomnieć zasługi kędzior(k)a:
Najpierw wkleił zdjęcie gęby wysmarowanej kałem, po którym miał trzymiesiecznego bana.
Potem zdjęciami kału rozwalił II Vondeq, co uszło jemu bezkarnie, za to II Vondeq skasowano.
Teraz to. 

Chyba już czas na definitywne pożegnanie?


----------



## Conrado

pmaciej7 said:


> nsolak jest w wieku 1-12


Nie wiem czemu tak zagłosował. ale 12 to ona nie ma na 100% 
_
A kędziorka zostawcie, to, że czasem coś mu sie zdarzy można potraktowac najwyzej brigiem.


----------



## Guest

:lol: głosowałem na 12 lat w formie protestu wobec nie wpisywania wieku do profilu, a zarazem chwalenie się w wątku


----------



## Conrado

Czy można te dwa:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824216
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825540
wątki przenieść do wątku 'Koncerty' ?

Nie ma sensu zakładania miliona wątków:bash:
Co innego Open'er i Woodstock, które odbywają sie co roku. Wiec prosze o zamknięcie tamtych. 
A wątek 'Woodstock 09' polecam znić na 'Woodstock'


----------



## TommeT

Śmieć


----------



## Torney

Z tego wątku posty 2547-2556 (ew. kolejne, jeśli powstaną nim nastąpi interwencja modów) winny znaleźć się tutaj.

ox/P


----------



## kark

Dlaczego dział "Za granica" jest pisany osobno? Czy to od "za granicą" tylko ogonka zabrakło?


----------



## Patryjota

kark said:


> Dlaczego dział "Za granica" jest pisany osobno? Czy to od "za granicą" tylko ogonka zabrakło?


Dopóki nie będzie naszego admina zapewne ten błąd nie będzie poprawiony


----------



## Filimer

Proponuję zmienić nazwę tego tematu na "BRT vs reszta świata - hyde park" tudzież jakikolwiek inny adekwatny do sytuacji.


----------



## Falubaz

Filimer said:


> Proponuję zmienić nazwę tego tematu na "BRT vs reszta świata - hyde park" tudzież jakikolwiek inny adekwatny do sytuacji.


A ja proponuję, by w tymże wątku uspokoić co niektórych, co się za bardzo rozbestwili i zaczynają nieładnie odnosić się do adwersarzy wyzywając ich od "chomików syryjskich". 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33605010&postcount=872


----------



## k%

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku na [Kraków] Koletek 12

ox/P


----------



## wiewior

Falubaz said:


> A ja proponuję, by w tymże wątku uspokoić co niektórych, co się za bardzo rozbestwili i zaczynają nieładnie odnosić się do adwersarzy wyzywając ich od "chomików syryjskich".
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33605010&postcount=872


Ja nie widzę, żeby obrażał adwersarza, a tylko w sposób jakże celny określił jego poziom wiedzy. Poza tym posty horizon2 to poziom onetu i ani ani wyżej.


----------



## Jakub

A ja wnoszę wniosek o połączenie moich wątków w taki o to sposób  :

Proszę o przeniesienie tego threadu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=793482 tutaj http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=16825741 i wklejenie go za ostatnim postem, MIKI'ego, tak aby powstał jeden wątek pod tytułem [Berlin] Eng ? Wohl kaum, wohl kaum!

Dzięks :cheers:


----------



## Patryjota

Jakub said:


> A ja wnoszę wniosek o połączenie moich wątków w taki o to sposób  :
> 
> Proszę o przeniesienie tego threadu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=793482 tutaj http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=16825741 i wklejenie go za ostatnim postem, MIKI'ego, tak aby powstał jeden wątek pod tytułem [Berlin] Eng ? Wohl kaum, wohl kaum!
> 
> Dzięks :cheers:


Jak skleję - to posty ustawią sie wg kolejności postowania


----------



## Jakub

Patryjota said:


> Jak skleję - to posty ustawią sie wg kolejności postowania


oks to możesz skleić bo pierwszy wątek jest ponad rok starszy więc kolejność i tak będzie taka jak chcem ;] dzięki !

ox/P


----------



## TommeT

Falubaz said:


> A ja proponuję, by w tymże wątku uspokoić co niektórych, co się za bardzo rozbestwili i zaczynają nieładnie odnosić się do adwersarzy wyzywając ich od "chomików syryjskich".
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33605010&postcount=872


Ponieważ sprawa dotyczy mojego posta, czuję się zobowiązany coś Ci wyjaśnić. Porównanie czyjegoś poziomu wiedzy do np. poziomu wiedzy chomika syryjskiego nie jest równoznaczne z porównaniem tej osoby do tegoż. Mój poziom wiedzy na temat sportu jest np. na poziomie rzekotki nadrzewnej, dlatego nie udzielam się w wątkach sportowych. Gdybym się próbował udzielać i ktoś mi tak napisał, to zastanowiłbym się czy ja tu przypadkiem jakiś bzdur nie wypisuję.
A swoją drogą nieładnie Falubaz, że posuwasz się do skarżenia w księgach celem pozbycia się adwersarzy w dyskusji. I to w dodatku w nie swoim imieniu.hno:

pzdr


----------



## Adolf Warski

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=33648888

Apeluję o zmianę nazwy na "Bałagan w lasach".


----------



## Conrado

A ja proponuję "Zaśmiecanie lasów"


----------



## Marcin

Ja proponuje domniemany syf/balagan … lub domniemane zasmiecanie lasow.


----------



## Tygrys

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższych wątków do odpowiedniejszych działów:

1. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=828548

2. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=823020

3. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=828340

nr.1 i nr.2 chyba najbardziej pasują do Architektury i Urbanistyki, a nr.3 chyba raczej do Po Godzinach, albo też do AiU.


----------



## wojtekbp

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33687892&postcount=556

Do uznania modów.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33661652&postcount=196

bardzo prosze o realizacje postulatu 
nie ma sprzeciwu i na pewno jest to sensowne.


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33700748&postcount=7441

Dość niski poziom wypowiedzi. Ja bym kasował....


----------



## Molibden

Wnoszę o usunięcie n/w postów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33598012&postcount=913
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33681952&postcount=920
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33688384&postcount=921
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33689138&postcount=922
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33689138&postcount=922
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33690236&postcount=923
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33690322&postcount=924
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33691386&postcount=925
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33693632&postcount=926
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33696392&postcount=927
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33701906&postcount=928
z wątku:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=123605&page=47
Wywiązała się tam niezdrowa dyskusja "Bielsko vs reszta Górnego Śląska" wraz z licytowaniem się, czy w Katowicach, czy w Bielsku jest więcej knajp itp. itd...


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Szefostwo, zróbcie proszę porządek w wątku dotyczącym budowy stadionu Zagłębia Lubin. Zaczęło się od tej strony: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239&page=177 (od postu nr #3534) i kontynuowane jest na następnej a nie chce mi się czytać o prawie do manifestacji faszystowskich poglądów.

ox/P


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

A ja proszę o ponowne otwarcie wątku o Złotej 44. Zamykanie go w tym momencie jest przejawem lenistwa moderatorów, którym po prostu nie chce się wycinać głupot i karać spamerów. W ciągu najbliższych dni będzie sporo newsów o tej inwestycji i warto, żeby znalazły się na forum.

Fr. M


----------



## talkinghead

Frater. 
Otworzę po posprzątaniu. Spokojnie. Robienie tego online to jak gonienie króliczka.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

talkinghead said:


> Frater.
> Otworzę po posprzątaniu. Spokojnie. Robienie tego online to jak gonienie króliczka.


A, to przepraszam za zarzut lenistwa 

Fr. M


----------



## Tygrys

Tygrys said:


> Dlaczego przeniesiono wątek o Sea Towers do ukończonych inwestycji? Przecież tam cały czas prowadzone są roboty (również na zewnątrz) i mają się zakończyć w maju...


^^Ponawiam pytanie, a w zasadzie to proszę o przeniesienie wątku z powrotem do Pomorza i Warmii.


----------



## broker

broker said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33661652&postcount=196
> 
> bardzo prosze o realizacje postulatu
> nie ma sprzeciwu i na pewno jest to sensowne.


tez chcialbym ponowic prosbe...


----------



## Curz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327108&page=27
Widze krakowscy cenzorzy dzialaja...
Komu przeszkadzal moj komentarz w temacie o S.O.F.ie? Widocznie, kogos to zaklulo w oczy. A to nie moja wina, ze krakowianie maja jakis problem z czyims zdaniem.


----------



## Rafis

jakas dziwna pomyłka w nazwisku 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33849020&postcount=4389


----------



## voy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280370&page=108

Posty: 2143-2147


ox/P


----------



## Steel Rider

Prosze o zamkniecie zdublowanego watku Lublin teatr w budowie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=831536


----------



## Mika'el

^^Ten sam wątek jest jeszcze tu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=831538
Też do usunięcia


----------



## 625

^^

Ox!
625


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=368815&page=10
prosze o odwieszenie tego watku


i podwieszenie ponizszego
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404069


----------



## stelo

Proszę o przeniesienie tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832474 do działu architektura


----------



## Petr

Proponuję dyskusje o krzyżu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759820&page=33 od postu #650
przenieść do tego wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=269650&page=12
Tylko nazwę należałoby zmienić na coś a la [Śródmieście] Krzyż upamiętniający mszę papieską na Placu Piłsudskiego


----------



## Mruczek

Proszę o usunięcie.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30626030&postcount=104

Dziękuję


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437660
^^ do inwestycji ukończonych

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=637

z góry dziękuję


----------



## Handsome by nature

Cos mi nie wyszlo:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34012318&postcount=268

^^ Skasujcie. Dzieki.


----------



## Conrado

To miał być żart? 

No to Ci wyszedł :lol:


----------



## decapitated

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260820&page=90 Warto pare postów usunąć


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834744
Prosze o zamknięcie. Nie zauwazyłem, że taki watek juz jest 

ox/P


----------



## horizon2

Prosze o zmiane nazwy watku z "Opava" na " Dokąd z Ceskego Tesina..."

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=785526

dziekuje


----------



## pmaciej7

Czy jest na sali moderator?


----------



## Arkonada

Proszę o zrobienie CZYSTKI w tym wątku bo robi się jednym słowem ""GNÓJ""
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=34140394&posted=1#post34140394

^^
biorę się za to
625

----------------------------------------

Podziękowania za interwencje!!!


----------



## miro

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34151732&postcount=754
i dwa kolejne do usuniecia poki jest spokojnie


----------



## J.T.Fly

^^
racja, takie rzeczy to trzeba dusić w zarodku.


----------



## J_J

miro said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34151732&postcount=754
> i dwa kolejne do usuniecia poki jest spokojnie


Usunięte i prowodyr ma ostrzeżenie.


----------



## horizon2

Prosze o zmiane nazwy watku z "Opava" na " Dokąd z Ceskego Tesina..."

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=785526

dziekuje.


----------



## jacca

Proszę o usunięcie z http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446580&page=67 postów OT od #1331 bo grozi to kolejnym flejmem o kryzysie i blachach falistych.

^^
ox
625


----------



## michuu

Prosze o zmiane nazwy watku: [Toruń] Projekty hali sportowo-widowiskowej ‎ na [Toruń] Hala widowiskowo-sportowa
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290349&page=9


----------



## Petr

Petr said:


> Proponuję dyskusje o krzyżu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759820&page=33 od postu #650
> przenieść do tego wątku
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=269650&page=12
> Tylko nazwę należałoby zmienić na coś a la [Śródmieście] Krzyż upamiętniający mszę papieską na Placu Piłsudskiego


ponawiam prośbę...


----------



## horizon2

Prosze o zmiane nazwy watku z "Opava" na " Dokąd z Ceskego Tesina..."

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=785526

dziekuje.


----------



## Slodi

z tego watku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393069&page=14
prosze usunac posty numer 326 i 327
dzieki

^^ OK/ Macieks


----------



## Conrado

wro/wa/claw said:


> Prośba do modów o zmianę tytułu wątku na bardziej perspektywiczny. Moja propozycja
> [Wrocław] - Photo Days (anonse, relacje).


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=34248348#post34248348

^^
done
625


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## DooCharles

Wnosze o przeniesienie tego tematu do inwestycjii zakonczonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261634&page=31

pozdr


----------



## bart_breslau

Spam http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=836810


----------



## Black Label

Albo nie. Wycofuje donos.


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=837238

spam.


----------



## Tygrys

To znowu ja. TH wyciął mi sporo starych postów z tego wątku, więc muszę trochę dospamować. 

Proszę przenieść posty 2787-2789 z TEGO wątku do TEGO

Dziękuję z wysokości.

ox/P


----------



## skansen

Skończyło się pobłażanie dla niektórych i czas na porządki.


ssswirek1 said:


> Przez osoby tak ograniczone jak Ty zatykane są im usta. Nie bądź głupi.


 To mnie obraża - pochodzi z wątku o napisach na murach. Koleś z liściem marihuany na awatarze (zgłaszam to również jako promowanie narkomanii) wrzuca mi zdjęcia legendy street artu - Banksy'ego do tematu o bazgrołach na ścianie. Gdzie Rzym, gdzie Krym??


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=839198

do skasowania..


----------



## saakaszwili

Proszę o przeniesienie stąd:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559267&page=273 od #5460 
tutaj:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431268&page=69

Dziękuję


----------



## cichy87

del


----------



## saakaszwili

skansen said:


> ^^
> 
> Gdy spostrzegamy, iż siły przeciwnika są przemożniejsze i nasze racje nie będą górą, wtedy rozpoczyna się atak osobisty, wulgarny i obelżywy. (...)


A źródło powinienieś podać...


----------



## skansen

saakaszwili said:


> A źródło powinienieś podać...


O dialektyce Sokratesa można poczytać sobie w "Dialogach" jego ucznia Platona.


----------



## cyrkiel

skansen said:


> ^^
> 
> Gdy spostrzegamy, iż siły przeciwnika są przemożniejsze i nasze racje nie będą górą, wtedy rozpoczyna się atak osobisty, wulgarny i obelżywy. Skoro sprawa i tak jest przegrana, pomijamy przedmiot sporu i atakujemy wprost osobę przeciwnika na każdy możliwy sposób, co można nazwać argumentem osobistym (argumentum ad personam), w odróżnieniu od argumentu odwołującego się do człowieka (argumentum ad hominem).
> 
> Stosując ten ostatni rezygnujemy z przedmiotu sporu jako materii czysto obiektywnej i napadamy na to, co przeciwnik o nim powiedział lub mniemał. Natomiast zaczepka osobista oznacza całkowite zerwanie z przedmiotem sporu i zaatakowanie przeciwnika zupełnie bez związku z istotą dyskusji; a więc zjadliwie, obelżywie i grubiańsko. To odrzucenie sił duchowych na rzecz cielesnych lub zgoła zwierzęcych. Chwyt ten cieszy się wzięciem, albowiem każdy może go używać; toteż jest nader częsty. Wypada obecnie zapytać, w jaki sposób winien postępować lak zaczepiony przeciwnik; gdy bowiem postąpi identycznie, to efektem jest bójka, pojedynek lub sąd o obrazę.
> 
> Najlepszym wyjściem jest to, które proponuje Arystoteles w ostatnim rozdziale "O wybiegach sofistycznych": *Nie dyskutować z byle kim, a tylko z takim, którego znamy i wiemy, że jest dość rozumny, aby nie prawić absurdów, których sam się potem wstydzi. *Trzeba prowadzić dyskusję poprzez argumenty, a nie apodyktyczne wypowiedzi, trzeba argumentów słuchać i zgłębiać je. Wreszcie potrzebna jest dyskusja z ludźmi szanującymi prawdę, którzy lubią słuszne argumenty nawet z ust przeciwnika i są na tyle sprawiedliwi, by uznać, że brak im racji, skoro prawdę głosi przeciwnik.
> 
> Wniosek stąd taki: z setki ludzi może tylko jeden zasługuje na podjęcie z nim dyskusji, a reszta niech gada co dusza zapragnie, gdyż „prawem ludzi jest głupota" (desipere est juris gentium). Nie zapomnijmy o słowach Woltera (Poeme sur la loi naturelle): „Spokój wart jest jeszcze więcej niźli prawda." Zaś pewne przysłowie arabskie głosi: „Drzewo milczenia wydaje swój owoc — pokój".
> 
> W rzeczy samej ćwiczenie myśli, którym jest dyskusja, pozwala na obopólną korzyść, przynosząc sprawdzian własnego rozumowania oraz wykuwanie się nowych poglądów. Wszakże niezbędna jest względna równość obu dyskutantów tak pod względem erudycji jak i inteligencji. Gdy jeden pozbawiony jest erudycji, to wszystkiego nie pojmie, przeto nie będzie na poziomie. Gdy zaś zbraknie mu inteligencji rozgoryczy się tylko i sięgnie po nieuczciwość, szalbierstwo i w końcu grubiaństwo.


Mniej więcej taki tekst powinien być obowiązkowy do przeczytanie w trakcie rejestracji, albo wysyłany na PM do każdego niwego użytkownika:cheers:


----------



## DooCharles

Wnosze o przeniesienie wątku do inwestycji zakończonych

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343086&page=98

dzieki z góry


----------



## smar

DooCharles said:


> Wnosze o przeniesienie wątku do *inwestycji zakończonych*
> ...


No właśnie, a gdzie takie są? My mamy *Inwestycje ukonczone* - dobrze, jakby było po polsku.


----------



## demmat

Dobrze wiesz(albo powinieneś), że literówki w głównych działach może zmienić tylko admin. A że nie mamy na razie takowego z Polski, to niestety nie da się.


----------



## talkinghead

Jak dobrze pójdzie to niedługo nasz admin zrobi jeden dział "Polska" i wrzuci do niego wszystkie posty. I będzie pełna demokracja-decentralizacja.


----------



## pmaciej7

demmat said:


> Dobrze wiesz(albo powinieneś), że literówki w głównych działach może zmienić tylko admin. A że nie mamy na razie takowego z Polski, to niestety nie da się.


To nie można napisać do Jana, wysyłając mu poprawne nazwy? Skoro udało się jakimś psiejsko-czarodziejskim sposobem załatwić nieszczesne "Za granica", to i może tu się uda?

Swoją drogą, jestem na forum od półtora roku i ciągle słyszę: sprawa polskiego admina w toku, już niedługo powinna się wyjaśnić. A w sumie co przeszkadza, żeby wyświęcić TH czy kogokolwiek innego?

Tak tylko marudzę.


----------



## talkinghead

pmaciej7 said:


> To nie można napisać do Jana, wysyłając mu poprawne nazwy? Skoro udało się jakimś psiejsko-czarodziejskim sposobem załatwić nieszczesne "Za granica", to i może tu się uda?
> 
> Swoją drogą, jestem na forum od półtora roku i ciągle słyszę: sprawa polskiego admina w toku, już niedługo powinna się wyjaśnić. A w sumie co przeszkadza, żeby wyświęcić TH czy kogokolwiek innego?
> 
> Tak tylko marudzę.


No a tak w ogóle.. to po co nam polski admin? Mamy takie potrzeby? Prestiż?


----------



## Guest

talkinghead said:


> No a tak w ogóle.. to po co nam polski admin? Mamy takie potrzeby? Prestiż?


Będzie można zbanować Jana :lol:


----------



## Marcin

Czy to jakas wpadka techiczna czy dzialanie zamierzone ze wszystkie watki w Po Godzinach sa zamkniete?


----------



## krzewi

łoddawać !!!!!! wstałem przed południem należy mi się w nagrodę PoGo :lol:


----------



## 625

Zaraz zapytam Jana


----------



## billy-the-kid

Znowu obce wrogie siły ciemności knują przeciwko naszemu polskiemu spamowi? :|


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Widze, że niektórzy zapomnieli jaki dzień dzisiaj mamy


----------



## Piotrek Ziom

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=186628&page=119

proszę o wywalenie kilku ostatnich postów lub przenieść do tematu Marketing Miejsc


----------



## kacper1000

Proponuję to:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=853010

wrzucić do tego:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=13043231

Po co dwa wątki o tym samym? Autor nowego wątku, tłumaczy, że są nowe zasady gry (bo wątek jest grą), ale nie widzę problemu, żeby nowe zasady wrzucić do pierwszego wątku.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

zmiana nazwy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742222

[Szczecin] Biurowce Eko Park [12p] [9p] [7p]

z góry dzięki

^^
gotowe
625


----------



## maaarian

maaarian said:


> Mam pytanie: od kiedy i czemu trzeba się logować żeby wejść do jednej i drugiej forumowej księgi ?


Okazuje się, że jednak nie trzeba, chyba omyłkowo kliknąłem na nick usera zamiast na last page przy księdze.


----------



## rysiama

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=851290

Chciałabym zmienić na : *KONIN, Golina i....[r= 45 km]*
Długość tego promienia ma uzasadnienie.

ox/P


----------



## Szycha

^^ sugeruję przeniesienie w.w. tematu do działu z zabytkami, to chyba lepsze miejsce na prezentacje tak dużego obszaru.


----------



## ivica

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35521484&postcount=5066 od tego postu praktycznie do konca nalezalo by przeniesc do watku [Bydgoszcz]Hydepark


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742222 - proszę o zmianę tytułu na *[Szczecin] Biurowce Eko Park* ze względu na to, iż takie ilości pięter podane w tytule wątku są nieco żenujące (nawet jak na czasy recesji).

^^
ox
625


----------



## miro

do usuniecia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855140


----------



## pan_tomas

miro said:


> do usuniecia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855140


to przy okazji jeszcze to
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855192


----------



## miro

jeszcze watek o stadionie usunac bo przeciez i tak szybko nie powstanie, a przynajmniej zablokowac do czasu jakis wiazacych decyzji bo narazie to wiecej w nim zyczen niz rzeczywistych dzialan i sie tylko koledzy na forum niepotrzebnie spinaja


----------



## bart_breslau

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=35591848#post35591848 do zamknięcia


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## 625

henry hill said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855366
> :lock:? IMO beczka prochu, pomyłka i onet w jednym.


Poradziłem mu przeprowadzkę do Kolbergu - może nie niemieckie, ale pełne Niemców :lol:


----------



## DooCharles

Wnoszę o przeniesienie do ukończonych inwestycji 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393860&page=35

thx

^^
nie jest skończone, np. sklepy.

625


----------



## miro

miro said:


> do usuniecia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855140


kolejny klon tamtego tematu...

tez do usuniecia:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855512

oraz posty z powyzszym zwiazane zaczynajace sie od http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35632616&postcount=4018


----------



## dawidny

miro said:


> kolejny klon tamtego tematu...
> 
> tez do usuniecia:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855512
> 
> oraz posty z powyzszym zwiazane zaczynajace sie od http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35632616&postcount=4018


Liczę na to że jak odmknięty zostanie wątek od stadionie nie będziesz w nim wypisywał swoich przemyśleń poza wklejaniem konkretów. Pozdrawiam


----------



## Dziki REX

Chciałem zgłosić swój własny post.  Ha, tego jeszcze nie było. Zgłaszam go z prośbą o jego szczególną ochronę przed pochopnymi decyzjami. Chcę mieć choć raz prawo obrony publicznie przed atakami tego forumowego barbażyńcy. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35647804&postcount=288


----------



## Robb

del.


----------



## TommeT

^^Chyba jednak nie pusty.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Witam,

zwracam się z uprzejmą prośbą o litościwe skasowanie wszystkiego na tej stronie od samej góry w dół: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825950&page=4

Straszny śmietnik, bo ktoś zaspamował linkiem nie na temat.


----------



## wiewior

Dziki REX said:


> Chciałem zgłosić swój własny post.  Ha, tego jeszcze nie było. Zgłaszam go z prośbą o jego szczególną ochronę przed pochopnymi decyzjami. Chcę mieć choć raz prawo obrony publicznie przed atakami tego forumowego barbażyńcy.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35647804&postcount=288


Barba*rz*yńcy... I pięknie pokazałaś, jak masz głęboko w d*** ludzi, którzy muszą czytać Twój ortograficzny bełkot.
Czy do jasnej ciasnej ktoś z modów może temu "uciśnionemu biedakowi" zwrócić uwagę, że pisanie bez błędów to nie jest obciach i rzecz niemożliwa do zrealizowania?
I prośba, żeby zerknąć kto zaczął tę "dyskusję".


----------



## drugastrona

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=856974

Spam.

ox/P + BANNED


----------



## kamilbuk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500509&page=207

Dwie ostatnie strony do przejrzenia. Parę postów do usunięcia się zebrało.


^^ Ok/ Patryjota & Macieks


----------



## Robb

Proszę o przeniesienie:

[Wrocław] Rozbudowa Renomy ‎
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222402

do inwestycji ukończonych.
Dzisiaj otwarte.


----------



## Conrado

Ja bym poczekał jeszcze kilka dni. Pewnie będzie jeszcze kilka stron fotek, artykułów itp.


----------



## PiotrG

herezje do usunięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=328


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Proszę o przejrzenie wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=35729608#post35729608

Takiej ilości spamu już dawno tam nie było.


----------



## pmaciej7

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=35764316#post35764316

Następny miłośnik mybrute wymaga miotły.


----------



## pmaciej7

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=387252

wyjątkowo upierdliwa mynda.


----------



## jjarecki

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363769&page=33

post 653, dziekuje za takie uwagi (do skasowania)


----------



## Pawelski

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=858026

^^
Poll do dodania - coś mi NIE wyszło...


----------



## DooCharles

Wnoszę o przeniesienie do inwestycji ukończonych

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241133&page=34

thx


ox/P


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35815654&postcount=5077

Akcja zaczepna


----------



## el nino

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35838826&postcount=2057

Lepiej to wyciąć zanim się zacznie...

ox


----------



## Robb

OT: same zdjęcia, nie na temat i bez komentarza:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35865954&postcount=7013


----------



## TommeT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=859396
check this out


----------



## BN

Można prosić o rzeczowe uzasadnienie zamknięcia tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563778 ? Rozumiem że to takie widzi mi się 625, ale czy to forum to taki prywatny folwark że mod może sobie zamykać i otwierać wątki jak tylko mu się podoba?


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=229
w temacie o Stadionie Legii jakieś dziwne rankingi stadionów...


----------



## mateq

BN said:


> Można prosić o rzeczowe uzasadnienie zamknięcia tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563778 ? Rozumiem że to takie widzi mi się 625, ale czy to forum to taki prywatny folwark że mod może sobie zamykać i otwierać wątki jak tylko mu się podoba?


^^ tak. A co dopiero admin.


----------



## BN

mateq said:


> ^^ tak. A co dopiero admin.


Spoko, to już wolę spytać Jana.


----------



## jacca

Poproszę o przeniesienie do ukończonych: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=372841


----------



## mateq

Owszem, Jan też jest adminem. Innych poszukaj pod "Administrators" : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showgroups.php

A tak poważnie. O czym niby w tym wątku rozmawiać w tej chwili?

edit: No chyba, że tak jak w wątku PFP, o wzorach matematycznych 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35875014&postcount=1384 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Mnie dziwi, że kilka miesięcy tego "burdelu" było w porządku...


----------



## J_J

Hilton, Z44, ST - takie wątki prowadzą przeważnie do jednego.


----------



## 625

Zamknąłem podczas ostatniego cięcia OT, zapomniałem otworzyć po wpisaniu info, że oddają kasę za rezerwację, więc znów otwarte. Ale to i tak nie powstanie. A jak będzie inny projekt, to i nowy wątek - bo przecież nawet nazwa jest nieaktualna


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35890910&postcount=6570

Czy przypadkiem miało nie być wstawiania bezpośrednich linków do kamer ze stadionów?


----------



## Mruczek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233693&page=39

Przydałoby się trochę przeczyścić wątek w celu większego "umerytorycznienia", bo na razie to religijny hyde park tam się zrobił hno:


----------



## krzewi

^^ jakby nie patrzeć większość to dyskusja na temat


----------



## orangy

Moderator potrzebny do wyciecia OT ktory zaraz sie skonczy flame war

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35935764&postcount=620

od posta 620 wlacznie do konca watku.

^^
ox
625


----------



## Bodrum

Wow, PG się morfują!  Łihi! Kiedy możemy się spodziewać podzielenia ich na te dwa działy?


----------



## 625

Będą 4. Powoli, musi się skaszować wszytsko, mi jeszcze źle pokazuje. Sukcesywnie będziemy przenosić, wątki zakładajcie już we właściwych działach.


----------



## Fevon

Ale transformacja, hmm teraz już nie będzie, ze coś się nadaje do PoGo


----------



## cichy87

się porobiło bałem się już, że to ja jakoś niewłaściwie postrzegam rzeczywistość


----------



## krzewi

teraz trzeba bedzie pilnowac gdzie jest co


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

muszę się dziś napić, bo na trzeźwo tylu zmian w PG nie ogarnę.


----------



## batmans

czemu podskoczyła mi ilość postów? jak patrze na innych to też tak dużo mi się wydaje 
to związane z reorganizacja działu PG?


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ Więc wypadałoby aby modowie powiedzieli jaki dział jest objęty nabijaniem i czy to będzie tak na stałe. Mam nadzieję, że dział związany z ekonomią i polityką będzie objęty nabijaniem, choć nie jest związany z tematem forum, to jednak jest on merytoryczny niekiedy bardziej niż pozostałe, które dotyczą tematu forum. Nie wiem czemu jeszcze takie wątki jak: 1000, Zdjęcia kobiet i dziewczyn jakie wam się podobają III, GoogleEarth - zagadka, są w dziale kultura, sztuka społeczeństwo. Dla mnie to jest całkowita pomyłka.

Btw. skoro już nie ma zakładania następnych części tematów, to nie warto byłoby pousuwać w tytułach tematów ich części?


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Przybylo mi ponad 300 postow w zwiazku z reorganizacja. Mam nadzieje, ze mi ich nie zabiorom:|


PS. Szczepciu gonie Cie:banana2:


----------



## krzewi

ej mi chyba także jakies 200 doszło  za co ja się pytam komu koperte podesłac?


----------



## J.T.Fly

Bessęsu.


----------



## xsxxxxx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36022846&postcount=120

Hiszpania spamuje?

^^
nie, pomylił fora, argentyńskie z naszym
625


----------



## dawidny

Prosze o zamknięcie tematu...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36049110#post36049110


----------



## Milling

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410356&page=61

Proszę o przeczyszczenie tego wątku, bo to co tam się dzieje .....

^^
ok


----------



## Nexus

del


----------



## Mônsterior

Mônsterior said:


> Hę? Po cholerę ta reforma?


Nie chciałem żeby to tak wrogo zabrzmiało, a ponieważ zbrzmiało, przepraszam.


----------



## wielblad131

skarga do oczyszczonego watku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410356&page=61 przez 625....
ok wyczyscil ale czy banowal tych co trzeba? prosze zauwazyc co teraz sie dzieje... nadal jest to regionalny tygielek w ktorym atakuje sie sasiadow tylko dlatego ze cos napisali... bezsensu jest to atakowane... wiecej rozsadku!!!! banuj za takie posty!!!! to nie bedzie problemu...
idac dalej nasuwaja sie pytania 
1 czy na skyscrapercity nie mozna miec odmiennego zdania?
2 czy na skyscrapercity trzeba byc mieszkancem danej miejscowosci by moc wyrazic swoja opinie?
3 czy na skyscrapercity pochodzenie forumowicza jest podstawa dyskryminacji i uprzedzen?

o tym 625 zapomina a to najwiekszy problem tego watku... jesli mi nie wierzycie ze tak jest to prosze tam napisac ze jest sie z Glogowa badz z Legnicy i wyrazic swoje watpliwosci na temat tej inwestycji a zrozumiecie jak wielki blad popelnia moderator 625

ps
zostalem zbanowany zalogowalem sie tylko po to by wyrazic swoje niezadowolenie z pracy moderatora w tym konkretnym przypadku(choc sytuacja powtarza sie chyba we wszystkich lubinskich watkach)


----------



## Offspring

del

to było gupie i niepotrzebne


----------



## TommeT

wielblad131 said:


> ps
> zostalem zbanowany zalogowalem sie tylko po to by wyrazic swoje niezadowolenie z pracy moderatora w tym konkretnym przypadku(choc sytuacja powtarza sie chyba we wszystkich lubinskich watkach)


Nie zostałeś zbanowany tylko zbrigowany. Trzeba było poczekać do końca kary albo napisać do 625 na PM. Teraz za drugie konto grozi Ci prawdziwy BAN.

pzdr


----------



## J.T.Fly

Proszę o zamknięcie wątku o łodzkim Hiltonie do momentu aż nie pojawią się jakieś wiążące informacje o tej inwestycji, bo na razie tam straszą urzędnicy-łapownicy i krwiożercze warszawskie lobby hotelarskie blokujące budowę :nuts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235713&page=134

^^
ox
+ brig dla minigry za publiczne oskarżenia o łapownictwo bez dowodu.
625


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549197&page=18

prosze o przeniesienie do dzialu : Ekonomia, Biznes i *Polityka *

^^
ox
625


----------



## dawidny

Do usunięcia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36045240&postcount=9828


----------



## Elninio19PL

Bardzo bym prosił moderatora o zmianę nazwy tematu poniższego wątku z 

[Polska] nierealizowane wizje

na

[Polska] Niezrealizowane wizje

Będę bardzo wdzięczny


----------



## skansen

^^ to kosmetyka, która w sumie nie razi. Zależy od przyzwyczajenia. Ja bym za to wyrzucił [Polska] z tematu, ale to Twój wątek.


----------



## Guest

Podawajcie link do wątków.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=863123


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563778&page=384

Może jednak warto się zastanowić nad sensownością otwartości tego wątku?


----------



## Elninio19PL

nsolak said:


> Podawajcie link do wątków.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=863123


Miałem wstawić link, ale późno już i jakoś mi umknęło, dzięki za naprawę niedopatrzenia


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36131841#post36131841

Mój ulubiony wątek i jeden z ulubionych tam wątków-bandy.

Od 4005 do 4011 wszystko już było, czy usunąć, sami zdecydujcie.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Wiem, ze nie zaklada sie juz kolejnych odslon danego tematu ale czy nie moznaby zrobic wyjatku dla Stadionu Narodowego?? Podpisano dzis umowe, jutro nastepuje przekazanie placu budowy GW. To idealny moment na otwarcie nowego watku (a zarazem ostatniego)


----------



## 625

Nie rozumiem. Przecież takiego czegoś nie robiło się nawet przy dzieleniu po 2k postów, tak samo nie będą dzielone wątki o Baltic Arenie itp.


----------



## kalle_sg

W wątku o hotelu Silvia w Gliwicach (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601985&page=4) wywiązała się dyskusja o lwach, która bardziej pasuje do ogólnego wątku gliwickiego (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=118264&page=80). Proszę o przeniesienie tych kilku postów, żeby porządek był.

^^
done
625

^^ dzięki


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36179586&postcount=2925

Ehhh...


----------



## pmaciej7

Głębokie pokłony dla tego, kto zadecydował o powiększeniu mi skrzynki na pmki. Przyda się więcej miejsca.

Czy w księdze skarg i wniosków wypada pisać, że się jest z czegoś zadowolonym?


----------



## Guest

Zawsze możesz się poskarżyć, że skrzynka do tej pory była za mała i nie jesteś zadowolony, że musiałeś czekać tak długo


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566456
Proszę o zmianę nazwy na *[Kielce] Nowa Galeria Echo*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203842
Proszę o zmianę nazwy na *[Kielce] Ogród botaniczny z palmiarnią*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600415
Proszę o zmianę nazwy na *[Kielce] Hotel Ibis*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648261
Proszę o zmianę nazwy na *[Kielce] Politechnika Świętokrzyska - inwestycje - rozbudowa bazy*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568417
Proszę o zmianę nazwy na *[Kielce] Uniwersytet Jana Kochanowskiego - inwestycje - nowy kampus*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=508772
Proszę o zmianę nazwy na *[Kielce] Filharmonia Świętokrzyska*

^^
done
625

^^

dzięki


----------



## Han Solo

A może by tak...na powrót otworzyć wątek o Złotej ? I tak wszyscy komentują newsy o Orco, może wiec lepiej żeby we "własciwym" watku...


----------



## 625

A gdzie komentują?


----------



## Han Solo

Dziale "nowe inwestycje".

Nie zrozumcie mnie źle, wcale nie chce skasowania postów 
Po prostu traktuje to jako emanacje potrzeby klienta, czyli jednak aktywnego watku o złotej


----------



## 625

Na próbę


----------



## Wesoły Romek

pmaciej7 said:


> Głębokie pokłony dla tego, kto zadecydował o powiększeniu mi skrzynki na pmki. Przyda się więcej miejsca.
> 
> Czy w księdze skarg i wniosków wypada pisać, że się jest z czegoś zadowolonym?


Również dziękuje za powiększenie :cheers:




skrzynki oczywiście


----------



## dawidny

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tytułu wątku 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=862146

na 

[ESK 2016] *ANKIETA* NIE GŁOSUJEMY NA WŁASNE MIASTA!!! PRZECZYTAJ TEŻ PIERWSZY POST WĄTKU!


----------



## krzewi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36247878#post36247878


Zamknąć i zbanować hno:


----------



## Piana

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=854976

do 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=118264&page=81

wraz z przeczyszczeniem. Wątki nowe powinny być zakładane tylko gdy są już pewne inwestycje.


----------



## olvin

Proszę o przeniesienie tych postów: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36249542&postcount=462
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36251350&postcount=463
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36255520&postcount=464

do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266595&page=10


----------



## Maxymilian

User *VRX* troche rozwala posty swoimi "importowanymi" emotami. Jakieś zwrócenie uwagi od moderatora się mu należy, bo naszych już nie słucha. Forum przez jego emoty zrobiło się onetowsko-5-10-15 lub Mama,Tata, Komputer i Ja :]


----------



## 625

Już porozmawialiśmy, będzie ok. Za to VRX prosi, aby go nie krytykować tak mocno - i się z nim zgadzam.


----------



## dawidny

Prosiłbym o usunięcie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36259258&postcount=4


----------



## E2rdEm

Proszę o sczyszczenie spamera PPBG:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36213988#post36213988
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36211362#post36211362


----------



## krzewi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36279242#post36279242


znowu spamer


----------



## jaceq

Czy mi się zdaje, czy gdzieś się zapodział wątek [Lodz] Inwestycje drogowe?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=173635


----------



## 625

Zdaje 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632640


----------



## ivica

widze ze nasz admin kochany tu zaglada czy moze spelnic prosbe prostego usera ??
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36503934&postcount=1824

Edit: serdeczne wdzięcznosci


----------



## 625

ox


----------



## DooCharles

Wnoszę o przeniesienie do inwestycji ukończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412410&page=59

dzięki.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36540556#post36540556

Chłopaki się napinają w wątku o Cuprum 

^^
już nie.
625


^^
znowu :| Ehh, już tam nie wchodzę, bo chyba nadgorliwy jestem zbytnio.


----------



## TommeT

nsolak said:


> znowu :| Ehh, już tam nie wchodzę, bo chyba nadgorliwy jestem zbytnio.


Też próbowałem uspokoić kolegów z Lubina, ale to nic nie daje. Są tak nakręceni Galerią Cuprum, że pojawia się ona notorycznie we wszystkich wątkach dolnośląskich. Boję się otworzyć lodówkę...
Może by tak zamknąć wątek na moment z adnotacją:
"Proszę chwilowo o spokój, gdyż ADM do mnie dzwoni".

pzdr


----------



## 625




----------



## TommeT

^^:rofl:


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526101

Proszę o zmianę nazwy na: [Kielce] Becher RED

ox/P

Thanks


----------



## Guest

W związku z jutrzejszym ogłoszeniem przez UEFA miast organizatorów Euro 2012 chciałbym życzyć wszystkim moderatorom wystarczających sił na jutrzejszy dzień. Już dzisiaj jest masakra na forum, a boje się pomyśleć co będzie jutro. Powodzenia


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=336
temat do przeczyszczenia (kilka stron w tył) ("sprawy" EURO 2012 w Krakowie + kilka postów "kibicowskich" po meczu Wisła-Legia)


----------



## Dziki REX

Jakiś moderator beza twarzy bo podjoł działania bez podania przyczyny wycioł mój post z tematu o stadionie w gdańsku choć post polegał na zacytowaniu tam artykułu z WP, który żywotnie dotyczył kwesti budowy tego stadionu. Zupełnie nie rozumiem według jakiego klucza podejmuje się takie działania zwłaszcza, że oszczędził post obok z wykropkowanymi wulgaryzmami. Nie o to mi jednak chodzi by teraz wycioł i tan post należący do bogu ducha winnego człowieka tylko po co to wszystko się pytam. Mamy jakaś nową linię poprawności politycznej? Ja ruzumiem, że nasze forum jest wielkie i fenomenalne, ale jest wiele innych forów, gdzie tak absurdalne metody zapobiegawcze nie są stosowane tak gorliwie i krzywda się nikomu nie dzieje.


----------



## Biały

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239&page=205

Temat o stadionie Zagłębia Lubin. Przepychanki wrocławsko-lubińskie już dawno mi się przejadły.


----------



## 625

Dziki REX said:


> jest wiele innych forów, gdzie tak absurdalne metody zapobiegawcze nie są stosowane tak gorliwie i krzywda się nikomu nie dzieje.


Zapraszamy na te fora.


----------



## mardro2710

TommeT said:


> Też próbowałem uspokoić kolegów z Lubina, ale to nic nie daje. Są tak nakręceni Galerią Cuprum, że pojawia się ona notorycznie we wszystkich wątkach dolnośląskich. Boję się otworzyć lodówkę...


To się nazywa "agresywny marketing"


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

nsolak said:


> W związku z jutrzejszym ogłoszeniem przez UEFA miast organizatorów Euro 2012 chciałbym życzyć wszystkim moderatorom wystarczających sił na jutrzejszy dzień. Już dzisiaj jest masakra na forum, a boje się pomyśleć co będzie jutro. Powodzenia


tak a propos to proszę o otwarcie wątku o EURO 2012. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36536812#post36536812

Już niedługo decyzja, warto zacząć rozgrzewkę przed popołudniowymi zadymami na forum


----------



## Dziki REX

625 said:


> Zapraszamy na te fora.


Spodziewałem się takiej odpowiedzi. Bezczelnie i zarozumiale. Wydaje mi się poprostu, że mamy za dużo moderatorów w tej chwili a ci z nich, którzy to czują szczególnie gorliwie chcą pokazać jacy są potrzebni. Jest dokładnie taksamo jak z każdym przerośniętym aparatem władzy, który wie, że jest zbędny i sam sobie tworzy rzeczywistość by móc w niej działać. Takie działania wzmagają tylko napięcia na forum. Jest to przykre bo kiedyś tak na tym forum nie było. Można było wymieniać między sobą poglądy bez żadnego problemu. Teraz cenzura jest wszechpotężna. Nie zależnie o czym człowiek chce napisać musi się zastanawiać czy trafi z tym w gust cenzorów czy nie. Kiedyś było jasno określone, że nie wolno obrażać innych i dyskutować na tematy polityczne poza wątkiem politycznym a teraz to już kompletnie nie wiadomo co można pisać a czego nie.


----------



## 625

Nie wolno przede wszystkim pisać nie na temat. Niedawno jednego dnia wyciąłem 200 postów _nie_ o budowie stadionu Legii. To nie jest sekunda pracy, więc prosiłbym, abyś spróbował sobie wyobrazić jak wyglądałyby wszystkie wątki bez naszej pracy.


----------



## myszoman

Proszę o przeniesienie tych zdjeć nie na temat z wątku [Polska] Zdjęcia z lotu ptaka do innego wątku

Zdjęcia są ładne i można by przenieść chociażby do Fotografia kolejowa


----------



## Guest

Pozamykać wpizdu te wątki o euro, bo onet się straszny zrobił, a na dodatek kilka osób chodzi po wszystkich wątkach i wkleja to samo, albo gratulacje, albo kondolencje, więc robi się burdel. Cyrk jakiś.


----------



## skansen

Dokładnie ^^ jakieś trollowe ADHD? Zamknąć to i niech się uspokoją.


----------



## 0lo

nsolak said:


> Pozamykać wpizdu te wątki o euro


Wątek krakowski proponuję zostawić tylko zmienić tytuł na "Vondeq reaktywacja" i przenieść do odpowiedniego działu. To prawdziwa perełka.


----------



## Guest

Jeżeli brak działania jest celowym działaniem(możliwość wykrzyczenia się dziczy), to spoko, ale później czyszczenia będzie masa. A szkoda wątków

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500524&page=256 Tutaj od kilku stron normalnych wypowiedzi, lub wklejonych artykułów jest tylko kilka, a moim zdaniem pozostawienie na końcu oświadczenia UEFA będzie najlepszym rozwiązaniem: http://www.uefa.com/uefa/keytopics/kind=64/newsid=829457.html


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ nsolak, wyluzuj trochę i nie bądź taki sztywny, po pierwsze emocje dzisiaj są zrozumiałe i oczywiste i nikt oprócz ciebie nie ma tu dziś pretensji za wyrażanie radości. Po drugie wątek ten jest z założenia luźny i offtopowy, z resztą znajduje się w dziale po godzinach jeśli się nie mylę...


----------



## Guest

Możliwe, że przesadzam, ale to co tam piszą ludzie mnie przeraża. Jeżeli ma to być vondeq to spoko, ale wcześniej było "mniej gorzej" i było zamykane.
Na dodatek to samo jest w wątkach stadionowych i infrastrukturalnych, a to jest już psucie forum i robienie burdelu. O to mam głównie żal.


----------



## Petr

spam? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=113408&page=46


----------



## Michał Ch.

Kolejny kandydat na briga 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36620268&postcount=5282


----------



## jaceq

625 said:


> Zdaje
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632640


no to w spisie wątków na infrastrukturze jest zły odnośnik, bo nie działa


----------



## 625

jaceq said:


> no to w spisie wątków na infrastrukturze jest zły odnośnik, bo nie działa


Daj do księgi skarg drogowej.


----------



## Biały

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239&page=205

Stadion Zagłębia Lubin raz jeszcze.


----------



## 625

Pociąłem, ale otworzę jutro, niech chłopaki ochłoną, Zagłębie Miedziowe ostatnio ma za dużo ADHD.


----------



## mateq

625 said:


> Zagłębie Miedziowe ostatnio ma za dużo ADHD.


Fajnie to brzmi  Ale ADHD się ma, albo nie, bo to taki zespół  A oni mają za dużo np. noradrenaliny


----------



## Milling

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=870834

Do zamknięcia


----------



## jacca

W związku z przekazaniem działki na pl. Solidarności na budowę Muzeum Przełomów poproszę o przeniesienie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419814 do regionalnego działu inwestycji i zmianę tytułu na *[Szczecin] Muzeum Przełomów*

^^
ox
625


----------



## miro

do skaskowania http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36701496&postcount=4283 znowu post majacy na celu obrazenie i osmieszenie.... choc wyglada nie winnie to w Łodzi wszyscy sie domyslaja co autor miał na mysli....

^^
ox
625


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=749 - czy to jest jakieś ukryte tajemne forum  czy "future feature"?


----------



## 625

nie, to historic feature


----------



## J.T.Fly

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36704866#post36704866

Czy to znowu kolega Delfin szaleje w wątku o łódzkiej hali?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=346322 - facet ma 3 posty na koncie, wszystkie o naszej hali.


----------



## jacca

625 said:


> nie, to historic feature


... a rzeczywiście było coś takiego :lol: (dzięki za poprawienie przeniesienia :cheers


----------



## marboro

Czy ktorys z modow moze wytlumaczyc mi laskawie dlaczego kasuje sie moj post z prosba o podanie do publicznej informacji ilosc brigow userow Zonc oraz Ivica??? Czy moje zapytanie lamie jakis punkt regulaminu forum?


----------



## esce

^^ Przecież odpowiedź co do zonca została udzielona w księdze b&b - zonc miał 13 brigów


----------



## lusz1

Milling said:


> do posprzątania od str. 36:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=36
> 
> i zróbcie coś z @lusz1


widze że sławny jestem ! 

a może tak jakaś zakładka na forum pt; Bez cenzury ! tam można by było wyrzucic z siebie agresje ! co wy na to ??:|:|:|


----------



## marboro

esce said:


> ^^ Przecież odpowiedź co do zonca została udzielona w księdze b&b - zonc miał 13 brigów


13 to chyba liczba wieksza niz 3?? Jezeli tak to wg prewnego moderatora powinien byc zbanowany. Doczekam sie odpowiedzi dlaczego w tym przypadku cos nie zadzialalo???


----------



## Robb

Rzucam pomyśłem analogicznym do: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866580

- ostatnio w wątku światowym został otwarty nowy forum: Green and Urban Space

Możnaby w forum polskim;
-> Forum Polskich Wieżowców
-> Architektura i Urbanistyka
utworzyć
-> *Tereny zielone i przestrzeń urbanistyczna*

Moim zdaniem w takim wątki możnaby zawierać informacje np. o parkach(np. we Wrocławiu: ogród japonski, park Szycztnicki, park południowy), o budwanych fontanach (przy placu Grunwaldzie, przy Hali Stulecia, w Rynku), itp. 
(sorki za przykłady tylko z Wrocławia  )

Jeżeli pomysł wymaga dyskusji(np. inna nazwa forum, zawartość forum, sensowność powstania forum) , proszę Adminów/Modów o utworzenie odpowiedniego wątku i przerzucenie posta.


----------



## Robb

Spamer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=872538


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=340
do wycięcia kilka OT'ów


----------



## Virgileq

eee tam od razu OT, tylko kilka stron 

Ja zgłaszam dodanie tagów: Gdańsk, Trójmiasto, Euro 2012 do tematu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465324&page=35


----------



## Conrado

Virgileq said:


> Ja zgłaszam dodanie tagów: Gdańsk, Trójmiasto, Euro 2012 do tematu:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465324&page=35


Tagi można dodawac samemu
Do jednego tematu można dodać 2 tagi. Ale już wrzuciłem 2 z tych, które prosiłeś


----------



## zonc

df_bdg said:


> Za godzinę "marsz milczenia przeciw homofobii". Planowana jest jakaś kontr- demonstracja? Chętnie się przejdę.


Nie byłem pewien czy rozumiem, dlatego spytałem dokładniej i :



df_bdg said:


> @Zonc- propagowanie wynaturzeń jest ostatnią rzeczą o jaką można by mnie oskarżyć.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36805414&postcount=5377

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36800896&postcount=5372

Może któryś z modów wytłumaczy koledze, że słowo "wynaturzenie" może zostać tutaj źle odebrane.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=167900&page=108

czy mozna otworzyc watek ?
teraz posty o Europejskim Centrum Solidarnosci laduja w watku ogolnym tylko dlatego, ze ten o Mlodym Miescie jest zamkniety ...


----------



## DooCharles

Wnoszę o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do inwestycji ukończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600415&page=4

dzieki


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## dawidny

Chciałem przeprosić za bałagan jaki dzisiaj zrobiłem na Forum, el_barto sorry za niedomówienie pisałem, że jeśli napiszesz rzeczowo o Łodzi to nie uznam Cię za trolla nie powinienem się wtrącać... to raz, źle się wyraziłem myśląc że wiesz dużo więcej o Łodzi ale też oczekując szybkiej odpowiedzi, dwa odpowiedzałeś w łódzkim wątku jak uważałeś za słuszne OT się zrobił z tego za duży... to wszystko niepotrzebne było, sorry 

Sam w wątku skojarzeniowym nie powinienem przebywać bo się robią kłótnie tylko no nic może zrobię sobie zakaz na ten wątek chyba ze mi modowie na niego przymusowo założą... 

Ogólnie jakcoś czekam na briga może odpoczynek mi się może przydać...


----------



## marboro

henry hill said:


> Szkoda, że pozbawiono nas forumowicza "Karka". Jest mi w związku z tym bardzo źle. Nie mam zamiaru się wymądrzać, czy krzyczeć, ale chcę napisać, iż uważam, że zbyt pochopnie go "zlikwidowano". Są ostrzezenia, brigi, czasem bardzo długie, a tu od razu ścięto głowę. Pozdrawiam Karka i mam żal do moderatorów.  Takie moje małe zdanie.
> 
> Pozdrowienia.


Czy moderatorzy odpisza czy liczba 13 jest wieksza od 3*???

* wg moderatora ktory zbanowal @karka jedna z przyczyn tej decyzji byly 3 poprzednie brigi dla karka


----------



## 0maniek0

mysle ze nadszedl czas aby ustalic klarowne zasady


----------



## mateq

Ja nie rozumiem po co ten temat ciągniecie. Dla mnie to co napisał było niewyobrażalnie chore i ja czegoś takiego nie tolerowałem, nie toleruję i tolerować nie będę. 

W kwestii trzy brigi = ban, ja zawsze byłem konsekwentny i możecie się spodziewać, że osoby, które tę liczbę osiągną lub przekroczą przy pierwszym zauważonym przeze mnie przewinieniu, zostaną zbanowane.


----------



## 625

0maniek0 said:


> mysle ze nadszedl czas aby ustalic klarowne zasady


Jesteś pewien? Jedną z międzynarodowych zasad jest zakaz krytykowania modów.


----------



## J_J

Długo jeszcze będziecie ciągnąć ten temat, który jest zamknięty? Ktoś tu przekroczył zbyt mocno pewną granicę i tyle.


----------



## Phelot

625 said:


> Jesteś pewien? Jedną z międzynarodowych zasad jest zakaz krytykowania modów.


A mówią, że internet to medium wolne od cenzury


----------



## billy-the-kid

Phelot said:


> A mówią, że internet to medium wolne od cenzury


Jak widać, to te czasy to już przeszłość. Teraz mamy zamordyzm moderatorów. Nie to co na Onecie - tam jest jeszcze prawdziwa wolność.


----------



## marboro

mateq said:


> Ja nie rozumiem po co ten temat ciągniecie. Dla mnie to co napisał było niewyobrażalnie chore i ja czegoś takiego nie tolerowałem, nie toleruję i tolerować nie będę.
> 
> W kwestii trzy brigi = ban, ja zawsze byłem konsekwentny i możecie się spodziewać, że osoby, które tę liczbę osiągną lub przekroczą przy pierwszym zauważonym przeze mnie przewinieniu, zostaną zbanowane.


Nie napisalem slowem o tym co @kark napisal. Prosze tylko o policzenie brigow @Zonca


----------



## billy-the-kid

0maniek0 said:


> mysle ze nadszedl czas aby ustalic klarowne zasady


Punkt 1 - moderatorzy na podstawie arbitralnych, niekonsultowanych z nikim decyzji, brigują lub banują różnych userów.
Punkt 2 - jeśli istnieją jakieś uzasadnione wątpliwości co do zasadności zbrigowania lub zbanowania danego usera - patrz punkt 1.


----------



## el_barto

Szczerze mówiąc dziś odkryłem ten dział. Muszę przyznać, że jak patrzę na to co tu się dzieje to muszę przyznać, że modowie robią swoje. 

Bardziej bojaźliwi boją się więcej powiedzieć, a jak coś palną to lecą już przepraszać.
Mniej bojaźliwi są szybko brigowani.

Z drugiej strony jednak jak patrzę jak niektórzy tutaj spieszą donieść modom, że ktoś jedno słowo w tą czy w tamtą powiedział to mi się niedobrze robi ...

Co zaś do sprawy Karka to popieram Matqa w całej rozciągłości. Nie powinno być tolerancji dla takiego zachowania.

Nie znam też dokładnie regulaminu, ale powiem szczerze, że czasem brigi zdają mi się wyciągnięte z kapelusza, lub odnoszę wrażenie, że briguje się nie tych co trzeba. Wiem, że modzi też ludzi i jednych mimo woli lubią bardziej, a drugich mnie, ale czasem ma wrażenie, że więcej obiektywizmu by się przydało.


----------



## zonc

zonc said:


> Nie byłem pewien czy rozumiem, dlatego spytałem dokładniej i :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36805414&postcount=5377
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36800896&postcount=5372
> 
> Może któryś z modów wytłumaczy koledze, że słowo "wynaturzenie" może zostać tutaj źle odebrane.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36824156&postcount=5381



epo said:


> jeśli już to dołączyłbym się na ta przeciwko dewiacją, zboczeniom itp^^


Poważnie proszę o interwencję. Kolejni zaczęli się się wtrącać.


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36826210#post36826210

Wyczyścić Bo nam płaczek Sky Towera utopi


----------



## Tygrys

Dawno nie pisałem w "Księdze skarg i wniosków", więc nadrabiając stracony czas, oto skarżę i wnoszę o przeniesienie tych wątków:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=758604

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436266

do działu Architektura i Urbanistyka. Tradycyjnie "dziękuję z góry", mimo, że jestem na obszarze nizinnym. Choć mam pokój na poddaszu, więc w sumie mogę napisać, że to góra, bo przecież dół to piwnica, a kto by tam mieszkał w piwnicy... 

^^
done
625


----------



## Popiel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=123 OD posta 2451 do wywalenia wszystko do końca,wymiana argumentów na poziomie bagna.hno:


----------



## jjarecki

Proponuje podzielić wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385765&page=89 na kilka etapów (tak jak to ma miejsce pomiędzy Warszawą a Krakowem) m.in. Elbląg-Kalsk, odcinek przy Olsztynku, Nidzica - Napierki itp.

jest ktoś przeciw?


----------



## 625

jjarecki said:


> Proponuje podzielić wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385765&page=89 na kilka etapów (tak jak to ma miejsce pomiędzy Warszawą a Krakowem) m.in. Elbląg-Kalsk, odcinek przy Olsztynku, Nidzica - Napierki itp.
> 
> jest ktoś przeciw?


Oczywiście, że przeciw - zgłoś to w księdze drogowej!


----------



## 625

el_barto said:


> Wiem, że modzi też ludzi i jednych mimo woli lubią bardziej, a drugich mnie, ale czasem ma wrażenie, że więcej obiektywizmu by się przydało.


I kto to mówi


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36828338&postcount=2465 

Pokemon.

^^
:lol:
nie wiedziałem że zombie jeszcze istnieją
625


----------



## krzewi

Dali byście się też pośmiać


----------



## 625

To był fan Endrju Lepieja :lol:


----------



## Ellilamas

Przepraszam, ale dlaczego wątek hotelu Silvia w Gliwicach został zamknięty?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601985

Jeśli były jakieś racjonalne powody to ok, a jeśli nie to proszę o otwarcie.

VV Dzięki!


----------



## 625

Nie wiem, czemu było zamknięte, otworzyłem.


----------



## el_barto

625 said:


> I kto to mówi


Tylko, że ja się nie kryję ze swoim subiektywizmem i tak samo jak Wam wolno brigować ludzi tak mi wolno być subiektywnym  Coś za coś. Wy powinniście raczej być bezstronni


----------



## Virgileq

Uda się zakończyć tą międzynarodową kompromitację?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744&page=127

gdzieś od page 120


----------



## Milling

Może lepiej znowu zamknąć wątek o CA, bo znów mieszkańcy z Lubina się napinają hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36867874#post36867874

Albo wyciąć parę postów


----------



## Virgileq

Virgileq said:


> Uda się zakończyć tą międzynarodową kompromitację?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744&page=127
> 
> gdzieś od page 120


//EDIT: Już posprzątane thx (miało byyć edit. Wyszło quote ;( )


----------



## Black Label

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37118900&postcount=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37121462&postcount=7

Możecie usunąc?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=37118900#post37118900


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zonc

To już zakaz dyskutowania o inwestycjach mieszkaniowych wprowadzamy? Kolega ma manię robienia ze zwykłego bloku najlepszej inwestycji w mieście - a jest kilka dużo ciekawszych, dużo dużo... 

O estetyce rozmawiać raczej można. O stadionie żużlowym w inwestycjach też raczej - skoro ma być budowany.

Chyba złe linki wkleiłeś.


----------



## kamilbuk

Proszę o skontrolowanie i ewentualne przeczyszczenie tagów w tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=37124638


----------



## kamilbuk

Do usunięcia:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=37123552


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37216808&postcount=5732

tralalala


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Czy ktorys z moderatorow moglby *tymczasowo* zamknac watek o Stadionie Narodowym (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=37218244&posted=1#post37218244) ???

GW jeszcze nie wystartowal a ostatnio co mozna przeczytac w tym watku to same narzekania czemu nie wystartowala budowa i snucie kosmicznych teorii. To jest coraz bardziej irytujace.
Niech ktorys z moderatorow zamknie watek a otworzyc go gdy GW faktycznie pojawi sie na placu budowy i rozpocznie sie budowa.


----------



## PiotrG

Ja bym proponował przy okazji otworzyć nowy wątek wtedy - jak coś, to mogę przygotować pierwszy post z informacjami na temat samego obiektu i budowy, a tego tematu zasyfionego już nie otwierać... pewnie znowu nie wypali, no ale cóż warto spróbować.


----------



## 59oldman

A ja chciałbym złożyć skargę na osobę aktywującą konta  Kolega z pracy założył konto tydzień temu i od tego czasu żadnego majla aktywacyjnego ani nic. Z kim się kontaktować?


----------



## 625

59oldman said:


> A ja chciałbym złożyć skargę na osobę aktywującą konta  Kolega z pracy założył konto tydzień temu i od tego czasu żadnego majla aktywacyjnego ani nic. Z kim się kontaktować?


Ze mną. Podajcie mi dane na PM.


----------



## kalle_sg

post do wycięcia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37264124&postcount=1065
z góry dzięki


----------



## barbapapa

Prośba o zmianę tytułu wątku.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Zmiana nazwy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826786

na 

[Szczecin] Szczecin Rock Festival 24-25.06.2009 (Limp Bizkit, Kaiser Chiefs, Chris Cornell, Manic Street Preachers)

^^
ox
625


----------



## Black Label

Kto i dlaczego zamknął mój temat o Ekstraklasie? :evil:


----------



## Forza_imperial

Black Label said:


> Kto i dlaczego zamknął mój temat o Ekstraklasie? :evil:


idz do lekarza to ci odpowie


----------



## Black Label

Uhu, to chyba śmieszne miało byc.


----------



## Guest

Nie, to była rada.


----------



## daj_pan_spokoj

Może już czas otwierać wątek o Narodowym?


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406145

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tematu na "Głosuj poza miejscem zameldowania", bo obecny to jakby płód dziecka onetu.

^^
ox
625

Dzięki


----------



## Black Label

Ponawiam pytanie o temat kibicowski.


----------



## 625

Temat o ekstraklasie jest. A miejsce na ustawki macie na polu za Koninem.


----------



## Black Label

Jakie ustawki? Jeszcze nic się tam nie działo, ale ty już go zamknąłeś. Powstał zresztą na prośbę "sportowców" z tematu o Ekstraklasie, którym nie podobały się dyskusje na inne tematy niż sama piłka, a jest kilku użytkowników, którzy chętnie zaprezentują co się dzieje na ich stadionach. To źle, że ktoś chce coś uporządkowac? Daj chociaż szansę, apelowałem tam o spokój i będę apelował dalej.


----------



## 625

Przez jakiś czas patrzyłem na ten wątek, ale:


Dancerus Wallace said:


> Połączone grupy fanatyków Kolejorza i ŁkS - u ustawiają się na Motor Lublin
> Szykuje się nowy układ zapewne


nie chciałbym tu ustawek.


----------



## mateq

Ekstraklasa nie jest tematem przewodnim tegoż forum. Mamy jednak główny wątek o Ekstraklasie, typer, wątek o korupcji... wystarczy. Są inne fora, o bardziej sportowych profilach od naszego.


----------



## Black Label

I dlatego znajdują w dziale "Hydepark, SPORT I ZABAWA". Nie rozumiem tej argumentacji, którą przytaczasz nie pierwszy raz. Definicję Hydepark'u chyba znasz, a ten jest nawet ściślej określony.

@*625* prosiłem o pomijanie tych tematów, widocznie nie poskutkowało, ale ostrzeżenie w postaci zamknięcia poleciało. Możnaby przeciez przeczyścic teraz te głupkowate wpisy o tym, że jeden as myślał, że to temat o pociągu i nieco jaśniej wyperswadowac, że nie ma byc żadnych rozmów o tym kto, gdzie, z kim i czym. No i dac drugą szansę...


----------



## billy-the-kid

Black Label said:


> I dlatego znajdują w dziale "Hydepark, SPORT I ZABAWA". Nie rozumiem tej argumentacji, którą przytaczasz nie pierwszy raz. Definicję Hydepark'u chyba znasz, a ten jest nawet ściślej określony.


Nie rozumiesz tej argumentacji, podobnie jak wielu innych forumowiczów. A przecież nie jest taka skomplikowana. To jest prywatne forum o jasno określonej tematyce, i tylko od widzimisię moderatorów/administratorów zależy, które wątki mogą istnieć a które nie.


----------



## Dantiscum

Black Label said:


> I dlatego znajdują w dziale "Hydepark, SPORT I ZABAWA". Nie rozumiem tej argumentacji, którą przytaczasz nie pierwszy raz. Definicję Hydepark'u chyba znasz, a ten jest nawet ściślej określony.
> 
> @*625* prosiłem o pomijanie tych tematów, widocznie nie poskutkowało, ale ostrzeżenie w postaci zamknięcia poleciało. Możnaby przeciez przeczyścic teraz te głupkowate wpisy o tym, że jeden as myślał, że to temat o pociągu i nieco jaśniej wyperswadowac, że nie ma byc żadnych rozmów o tym kto, gdzie, z kim i czym. No i dac drugą szansę...


Popieram kolegę, podejrzewam, że z założenia miał to być temat o oprawach, dopingu, jakichś inicjatywach kibicowskich (typu akcje charytatywne itp.). Dajmy jeszcze szansę temu wątkowi


----------



## Guest

Idźcie sobie na google.


----------



## mateq

Większość wątków sportowych ma to do siebie, iż powoduje (wbrew definicji sportu) niezdrowe emocje. Kasowania jest tam sporo, brigów, a nawet banów również. Wątki o tej tematyce przyciągają jak magnes wszelkiego rodzaju "internetowych napinaczy" i prowokatorów. Tacy trolle wypowiadają się głównie w tych wątkach i z premedytacją (albo przez głupotę) powodują niepotrzebne kłótnie. Te same kłótnie mogą się jednak odbywać poza naszym forum, które jest z definicji o architekturze i inwestycjach, nawet pomimo istniejącego działu "Hydepark".

Niech za przykład posłuży zamknięty wątek, rzekomo o oprawach meczów. Tematem głównym już na początku była tam jednak ustawka kibiców gdzieś w lesie. Sorry, ale tu nie ma na to miejsca. W pełni popieram zamknięcie tegoż wątku.


----------



## Black Label

Cały temat rozwalili już na poczatku nsolak, Rafis i podobni, którzy wbrew temu co mówił pierwszy post, za główny cel obrali sobie atakowanie kibiców już na pierwszej stronie i próbowali udowadniac jakieś idiotyzmy.

A ty nsolak jesteś dla mnie śmieszny. Tutaj jesteś pierwszy oponent tematu, a póki był otwarty główny udzielający się. :lol:

Miało byc fajnie, spokojnie i porządnie, ale jak ktoś ma na coś alergię i wyrobione chody lizustwem, to zawsze wygra w tej księgowej "ustawce".

Dancerus Wallace podał jakiś fakt, który cała Polska widziała w Faktach, a Wy też robicie z tego wielkie halo... Ale jestem za tym, żeby takich tematów na tym forum nie poruszac, skoro niektórzy nie potrafią się pohamowac przed wtrąceniem swoich 3 groszy podnerwiając przy tym innych.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37333558&postcount=6523 - proszę o podmianę w pierwszym poście tematu (oczywiście o ile moderacja akceptuje mój projekt pierwszego postu)


----------



## Lilo_89

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573883

Wydaje mi się, że temat 'Sport!' pasuje bardziej do działu Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa, a jest w Społeczeństwo, Kultura i Sztuka. To tak żeby bałaganu nie było.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

^^Jeszcze nie wszystkie watki z bylego "Po godzinach" zostaly przyporzadkowane do nowych dzialow Troche tego jest wiec pewnie nie wszystko znajduje sie tam gdzie powinno


----------



## Lilo_89

^^ Dlatego ułatwiam sprawę.


----------



## DooCharles

Wnoszę o przeniesienie do inwestycji ukończonych 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=137509&page=30

dzięki


----------



## wiewior

Typowy "spamik" w wykonaniu onslow-a:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=880352


----------



## Maxymilian

Proszę o kontrolę zamieszczanych filmów w wątku *"Dziwne, szokujące i ciekawe"* w Hyde parku. Ostatnio zbyt dużo pojawia się treści filmów typu "masakryczny wypadek", "ludzie żywcem palący się" itp. Prosiłbym o karanie brigiem osoby, które takie treści będą zamieszczać tak, aby nie korciło innych do zamieszczania takich filmów na forum.


----------



## mzielezny

W wątku o budowę stadionu Legii, trzeba wyciąć ostatnie 10 postów


----------



## Guest

Maxymilian said:


> Proszę o kontrolę zamieszczanych filmów w wątku *"Dziwne, szokujące i ciekawe"* w Hyde parku. Ostatnio zbyt dużo pojawia się treści filmów typu "masakryczny wypadek", "ludzie żywcem palący się" itp. Prosiłbym o karanie brigiem osoby, które takie treści będą zamieszczać tak, aby nie korciło innych do zamieszczania takich filmów na forum.


Jeżeli ktoś nie napisze, że drastyczne, to owszem, ale na ogół takie filmy dają jednak trochę do myślenia.



mzielezny said:


> W wątku o budowę stadionu Legii, trzeba wyciąć ostatnie 10 postów


Prosi się o podawanie linków do tematów :|


----------



## Molibden

Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=245452&page=3
na "[Katowice] Centrum Informacji Naukowej i Biblioteka Akademicka", gdyż tak się po prawdzie ta inwestycja nazywa. Dziękuje

^^
ox
625


----------



## Guest

Działa wam wyszukiwanie postów użytkowników? U mnie pojawiają się błędy, czyli nic.


----------



## 625

search is kind of back up and running


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Z44:\

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=37432558#post37432558



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> PROPONUJE ZAMKNĄĆ WĄTEK DO JAKICHKOLWIEK NADZIEI NA COKOLWIEK.


----------



## Fatalista

Ehhhh. Chyba najsmutniejsze zamknięcie wątku...


----------



## Guest

O, właśnie miałem pisać-zaraz będzie tu kondukt "czemu zabrano złotą"...


----------



## Maxymilian

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku "McDonald's i inne sieci fast food w Polsce" ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=369754 ) na coś, pod co da się podpinać też dyskusje o prawdziwych restauracjach -np. *"Restauracje i fast food'y w Polsce"*

Z góry dziękuje.

ox/P


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=122

Można przeczyścić? Bo atmosfera robi się nieciekawa.

^^
zabieram się
625


----------



## Adolf Warski

Maxymilian said:


> Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku "McDonald's i inne sieci fast food w Polsce" ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=369754 ) na coś, pod co da się podpinać też dyskusje o prawdziwych restauracjach -np. *"Restauracje i fast food'y w Polsce"*


Ja też proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku, na właściwą: Restauracje i fast foody w Polsce. Bez apostrofu!

^^
oks
625


----------



## PHANTOM OF THE OPERA

...prosze o przeniesienie calej dyskusji o Smooth Festival Złote Przeboje Bydgoszcz 2009 ( posty od 2181 do konca http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37440292&postcount=2181 ) z watku o Rewaloryzacji Wyspy Młyńskiej
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515019&page=110

do odpowiedniego watku o Smooth Festival Złote Przeboje Bydgoszcz 2009

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=768816

...dzieki


----------



## demmat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375522

Do zamknięcia w obecnym milenium pewnie nie powstanie.


----------



## mikeleg

Proszę o przyklejenie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=882172



ox/P

Dzięki za szybką reakcję.


----------



## kowal 3D

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Z44:\
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=37432558#post37432558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> PROPONUJE ZAMKNĄĆ WĄTEK DO JAKICHKOLWIEK NADZIEI NA COKOLWIEK.
Click to expand...




demmat said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375522
> 
> Do zamknięcia w obecnym milenium pewnie nie powstanie.


To teraz będziemy zamykać każdy wątek w którym nic się nie dzieje? Co to, nowy zwyczaj jakiś? A co z samą ideą dyskusji o danej budowie? Bo nie po to tylko jest forum żeby wklejać nowe zdjęcia, ale także by rozmawiać o danej inwestycji (bez jakiś dużych OT oczywiście).


----------



## btyszko

Proszę o wyczyszczenie tego tematu, ponieważ zrobiła się tam ostatnio nieciekawa atmosfera... Do wycięcia wg mnie są posty 40-42 i 44-46.


----------



## demmat

kowal 3D said:


> To teraz będziemy zamykać każdy wątek w którym nic się nie dzieje? Co to, nowy zwyczaj jakiś? A co z samą ideą dyskusji o danej budowie? Bo nie po to tylko jest forum żeby wklejać nowe zdjęcia, ale także by rozmawiać o danej inwestycji (bez jakiś dużych OT oczywiście).


Tylko że takie dyskusje, to przeażnie przed zaczęciem robót się prowadzi. Jak budowany jest dany budynek, to dyskusja praktycznie się opiera na tym ile już zbudowano, albo na jakiś ciekawostkach natury technicznej. O obu tych budynkach już było tak dużo mówione, że nie ma sensu trzymać martwych wątków. Jak jeszcze przy Z44 były jakieś nadzieje (był sprzęt i często ktoś się kręcił na budowie), to przy Systemie od dobrych 2-3 miesięcy nic się nie dzieje, oprócz powieszenia reklamy. Nie ma najmniejszych szans na wznowienie robót w najbliższych kilku miesiącach.


----------



## kowal 3D

Dyskutować to dyskutuje się o różnych rzeczach, reguły nie ma.

A jak na budowie nic się nie będzie działo, to wątek sam w sposób naturalny opadnie na dalekie strony tego forum, po co mu w tym pomagać. Off-topy można przecież kasować, z czym nie ma zresztą problemów.


----------



## trup_tu_tupta14

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857632 wątek do usunięcia


----------



## pmaciej7

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37481164&postcount=127
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37493396&postcount=128
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37493662&postcount=129

Nie na temat.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37461010&postcount=126

Takim językiem chyba się tu nie posługujemy?


----------



## mikeleg

kowal 3D said:


> To teraz będziemy zamykać każdy wątek w którym nic się nie dzieje? Co to, nowy zwyczaj jakiś? A co z samą ideą dyskusji o danej budowie? Bo nie po to tylko jest forum żeby wklejać nowe zdjęcia, ale także by rozmawiać o danej inwestycji (bez jakiś dużych OT oczywiście).


Tego typu dyskusje już dawno były zamykane i są (przykłady - wieże w Gdańsku, Wrocławiu, Pałac Saski). Po prostu nie ma sensu, żeby wątki o których WIADOMO, że nic się nie zmieni były otwarte, a co parę miesięcy jakaś nowa osoba będzie się pytać czy się coś zmieniło i dlaczego nie. Po co to? Z drugiej strony owszem blokuje to np. możliwość dyskusji o zmianie tego stanu - niemniej tego typu inicjatywy są bardziej ogólne - coby tu nie mówić SSC ma dość mały wpływ na inwestycje. Wątek zawsze można otworzyć (z resztą były otwierane wielokrotnie) jeśli coś się zmieni.


----------



## 625

kowal 3D said:


> Off-topy można przecież kasować, z czym nie ma zresztą problemów.


90% wątku o Złotej 44 to były OTy, powstał nawet w PoGo specjalny wątek, ale dalej uparcie pisano głupoty we właściwym wątku.



btyszko said:


> Proszę o wyczyszczenie tego tematu, ponieważ zrobiła się tam ostatnio nieciekawa atmosfera... Do wycięcia wg mnie są posty 40-42 i 44-46.


Póki co tylko brig, ale Morte88 jest na cenzurowanym.


----------



## BN

Można prosić o posprzątanie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455597&page=26 z wylewania żalów przez niektórych użytkowników forum jaki to PZPN jest do bani i jak to w GOP jest źle? Wątek służy tylko i wyłącznie do informowania na temat NOWEGO stadionu Górnika Zabrze.

^^
ox
625


----------



## behemot

Adolf Warski said:


> Tak swoją drogą, to wiele tzw. poważnych artykułów z tzw. poważnej prasy nadawałoby się do wycięcia a ich autorzy do zbanowania.


Powiedz to dziennikarzom der Dziennika :lol:


----------



## 625

behemot said:


> Spam do wycięcia, "wedkarz" do zbanowania:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37711888&postcount=764


domagent.pl


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=269650&page=30

Czy nie wygodniej byłoby, aby istniał jeden wątek o placu Piłsudskiego ?

Pl.Defilad to także BARDZO wielowątkowy wątek  a nie rozbija sie go na częsci. IMO i dobrze, bo jest to bardziej czytelne...
W każdym razie pod rozwagę modów.


----------



## Dziki REX

Adolf Warski said:


> Tak swoją drogą, to wiele tzw. poważnych artykułów z tzw. poważnej prasy nadawałoby się do wycięcia a ich autorzy do zbanowania.


No i moderatorzy wycinają takie artykuły. Sam zapostowałem raz artykuł o mistrzostwach Europu będąc w przekonaniu, że skoro jest z poważnej prasy to wolno i został wycięty heh. :lol:


----------



## Jaroslaw

Pewnie już było.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37716782&postcount=3679


----------



## Esprit.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531908&page=151

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=114913&page=175

błagam, niech ktoś to wyczyści z dyskusji o przeniesieniu siedziby Prokom Trefl Sopot, można oszaleć.


----------



## dzejsek

Na wątku o autonomii śląska pojawił się niejaki *blaskovitz*
myślę, że FPW nie powinno tolerować takich prowokacji.

"Johannes Albrecht Blaskowitz
Dowódca wielu jednostek Wehrmachtu w czasie II wojny światowej. Podczas kampanii wrześniowej dowodził 8 Armią - po wojnie uznany winnym licznych zbrodni na ludności polskiej i jednym z odpowiedzialnych za zrujnowanie Warszawy. Blaskowitz, jako dowódca 8 Armii (wraz z Güntherem von Kluge dowodzącym 4 Armią), był głównym odpowiedzialnym[1] za zbrodnie Wehrmachtu w Wielkopolsce w okresie tzw. tymczasowego zarządu wojskowego (1 września - 25 października 1939)."


----------



## Petr

Czy moderatorzy rozważali rozpoczęcie nowego wątku wraz z rozpoczęciem drugiego etapu prac? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608&page=335
Nie sądzę, żeby obecny wątek przetrwał do 2011 roku, więc może lepiej rozpocząć nowy w jakimś logicznym momencie.


----------



## 625

Petr said:


> Czy moderatorzy rozważali rozpoczęcie nowego wątku wraz z rozpoczęciem drugiego etapu prac? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608&page=335
> Nie sądzę, żeby obecny wątek przetrwał do 2011 roku, więc może lepiej rozpocząć nowy w jakimś logicznym momencie.


Żadnego nie dzieliliśmy, a prace są nawet dalej, teraz już w ogóle się nie dzieli.


----------



## Petr

Niech i tak będzie. Za 2 i pół roku to będzie miało 2000 stron czyli 40000 postów...


----------



## 625

Jan nawet zakazał dzielenia wątków o najwyższych wieżowcach.


----------



## suriyawong

Prosiłbym o przeniesienie stąd postów nr:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30342410&postcount=124

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30343088&postcount=125

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30344496&postcount=126

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30345034&postcount=127

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30350054&postcount=128

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30350054&postcount=129

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30350054&postcount=130

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30350054&postcount=131

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30350054&postcount=132

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30350054&postcount=135

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31070068&postcount=137

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37823410&postcount=151

Do tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=506479. Tam bardziej pasują.
Dziękuję.



^^^^
Trochę namieszałeś z linkami , ale done


----------



## DooCharles

Wnoszę o przeniesienie inwestycji do ukończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=884596&page=9

Pozdrawiam 



^^^^done


----------



## dobisz

Wątek Legii, użytkownik adrianq troszeczke przesadza z obrażaniem innych, kilka postów do usuniecia pod linkiem:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=275


----------



## wro/wa/claw

W wątku "Wasz sprzęt fotograficzny" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165788 wnioskuję dodać polla "Jakiej firmy masz aparat cyfrowy?". Sądzę, że byłoby ciekawe statystycznie wiedzieć jakie marki preferują forumowicze. Jeżeli to możliwe to sądzę też, że odpowiedź mogłaby być wieloznaczna, ktoś może używać sprzętu kilku producentów. Moim zdaniem sam temat wątku nasuwa potrzebę dodania takiego polla.

done Piotr-Stettin


----------



## skansen

^^ Dzięki! A możesz dodać jeszcze markę Sony? Traktowanie tego w kategorii "Innej marki" będzie niejednoznaczne.

Aha, nie możesz już.... To zamień *Hewlett-Packard* na Sony! Nikt nie głosował na HP, a czy oni w ogóle robią jakieś aparaty fotograficzne?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Poprawiłem, a Hewlett-Packard robił aparaty  miałem cyfraka tej marki... 1,3Mpix


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410877&page=8

prosze o wykasowanie postow od 152 do 162

done, Piotr-Stettin


----------



## broker

^^ dzieki.

Piotr, co o tym sądzisz ?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33661652&postcount=196


a ponizszy tez juz chyba mozna odwiesić 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=885052


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Zgadzam się...wątek "Pomorzanie!" jest martwy...aktualnie nic się nie dzieje i chyba nic dziać nie będzie? Powstał po utworzeniu subforum, a potem miał chwilowy zryw gdy Macieks został moderatorem. Sprawdziłem pozostałe regiony i nikt tam nie ma takiego tworu (przyklejonego). Mogę go odwiesić, ale warto się skonsultować z pozostałymi forumowiczami.


----------



## mateq

Zjechało się


----------



## BN

Od nie dawna dajecie brigi za wojenki podjazdowe użytkowników z innych miast w wątkach innych miast. Takim przykładem jest wątek SŚ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=125 i posty m.in użytkownika kooba. Możecie tam zainterweniować?


^^^^PrzeczyszczoneJakby znowu coś sie działo to proszę o info/mika'el


----------



## Marceli Szpak

mateq said:


> Zjechało się


A mi się znowu rozjechało


----------



## skansen

Zje*ało czy rozje*ało - jeden ch...  Jest tragicznie, ale ma wrócić do normy. Jan się udziela na ten temat w tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38007236#post38007236


----------



## pioter76

Literówka w nazwie wątku: [Gdańsk] Ultranowoczeny szpital za 500 mln!!!

done, Piotr-Stettin


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334644&page=374

7461, 7463, 7465 

Przydałby się solidny brig dla tego Pana ( mac s ), to już nie pierwszy raz, kiedy w tak bezczelny sposób obraża resztę userów, a także poraz kolejny zaśmieca bardzo merytoryczny wątek hno:

Kolejnym argumentem za brigiem, niech będzie to, że również wątek o infrastrukturze drogowej w Afryce zaczął zaśmiecać ( zostało już usunięte przez Patryjotę, więc nie podam linków )

posprzątałem, Piotr-Stettin


----------



## demmat

Wnoszę o przywrócenie tego wątku :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=502436 do inwestycji w Warszawie. Zbyt pochopnie został przeniesiony do ukończonych. Dopiero zakończył się pierwszy etap, a do zrobienia jest jeszcze druga część.


^^^^done/mika'el


----------



## kalle_sg

Proszę, żeby dokończono sprzątanie wątku o Stadionie Śląskim i usunięto ten post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37986324&postcount=2470. Nie wnosi kompletnie nic, a jest prowokacyjny.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398426&page=8

prosze o zmiane tytulu watku na:

[Gdańsk] Uniwersyteckie Centrum Medyczne - nowe, supernowoczesne szpitale
.


----------



## Guest

^^
Albo urok, albo sraczka. Zdecydujcie się. Czy musi być coś koniecznie niepolskiego w nazwie wątku?


----------



## broker

a co, juz nie mozna cytowac gazety ? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10059688&postcount=1


----------



## Guest

Tylko, że parę wpisów wcześniej jest już zmiana nazwy. No i niestety, ale tutaj sugerowanie się gazetami to w wielu przypadkach błąd  Wejdź do infr.drogowej, tam nawet całe redakcje mają bany


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

broker said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398426&page=8
> 
> prosze o zmiane tytulu watku na:
> 
> [Gdańsk] Uniwersyteckie Centrum Medyczne - nowe, supernowoczesne szpitale
> .


A nie może być 
[Gdańsk] Uniwersyteckie Centrum Medyczne
???


----------



## broker

moze, moze 

-------
zmieniłem tytuł i wykasowałem dyskusję o nowej nazwie 
Piotr-Stettin


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Lankosher

[Kraków] Budowa stadionu Wisły Kraków 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189

Do usunięcia od 7327 do 7330 - bezsensowny OT

done, Piotr-Stettin


----------



## 625

Pomysł polega na 1 przyklejonym wątku, z kompletem info wewnątrz:
1. Obie listy wieżowców - Katowice | Wrocław
2. Lista innych ważnych inwestycji miejskich | regionalnych.
3. Linki do ważnych wątków spoza tego działu, bo mnóstwo ludzi nie ma pojęcia, gdzie jest wątek o AOW, nie mówiąc o choćby newsach kulturalnych.

Zamiast 4 wątków, które nie są zbyt żywe.


----------



## Jagoda

Pomysł dobry, ale kto się tym zajmie, tak żeby wszyscy byli zadowoleni  ?


----------



## 625

Wystarczy na początek przenieść 2 posty z listami wieżowców do 1 wątku oraz listy inwestycji w regionie a także spis inwestycji drogowych i gotowe.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Ale jak, jeden wątek katowicko-wrocławski?


----------



## skansen

> Robienie z nich jednego tematu z podrozdziałami, podziałami i nie wiadomo czym jeszcze jest po prostu bez sensu - nie tylko Ty tu zaglądasz. Są tu też osoby z innych miast, a także nowi userzy, którzy po prostu będą się pytać o bzdury, bo nie będą mogli znaleźć konkretnych tematów.


Po tym zdaniu widać, że nie rozumiesz o co mi chodzi. W jednym przyklejonym temacie byłoby wszystko - linki do tym tematów, które są obecnie przyklejone, plus linki do tematów śląskich spoza działu, w tym tematów z wydarzeniami i ciekawostkami z infry drogowej, wodnej, sportowej. Lista na pewno zmieściłaby się na ekranie. 

Jak w takim razie nowi userzy będą się pytać o bzdury i nie będą mogli nic znaleźć, skoro będzie jeden spis treści? 

Ale ok. Jesteś zatwardziałym przeciwnikiem zmian, więc i tak Cię nie przekonam. 

Dla mnie już sam fakt istnienia tematu "lista planowanych wieżowców" we wrocławskim kontekście to żenada. Ale nie neguję jego istnienia, co mi przypisujesz - chcę odklejenia go, a nie kasacji. Jeśli nie, to przyklejmy zatem temat "Metro we Wrocławiu" albo inne kurioza. Fetyszu na wysokościowce nie mam i trzeba być co najmniej dziwnym, by traktować FWP jako forum głównie o wieżowcach. Może wrzućmy do listy wieżowców plany M. Berga? - też nie weszły, no ale przecież były i są (w formie wizualizacji). 

Prosiłbym o więcej realizmu i elastyczności, o chłodny profesjonalizm, a nie stęchłe przyzwyczajenia.


----------



## Berserker

skansen said:


> Po tym zdaniu widać, że nie rozumiesz o co mi chodzi. W jednym przyklejonym temacie byłoby wszystko - linki do tym tematów, które są obecnie przyklejone, plus linki do tematów śląskich spoza działu, w tym tematów z wydarzeniami i ciekawostkami z infry drogowej, wodnej, sportowej. Lista na pewno zmieściłaby się na ekranie.


A ja się pytam PO CO?

Teraz są cztery tematyczne spisy i jest to jak najbardziej przejrzyste.

Widzisz: z tematami jak z telefonami komórkowymi - nie da się ich skomasować do minimalnych rozmiarów, bo po prostu przestają być ergonomiczne. 




skansen said:


> Jak w takim razie nowi userzy będą się pytać o bzdury i nie będą mogli nic znaleźć, skoro będzie jeden spis treści?


A no widzisz teraz rozumiem - będzie temat o tytule:
"Spis inwestycji dolnego śląska oraz spis inwestycji górnego śląska, a do tego spis budowanych i planowanych wieżowców we Wrocławiu oraz spis planowanych i budowanych wieżowców w Katowicach"

Szkoda tylko, że zabraknie rozdzielczości w większości monitorów aby to pokazać. 

A pomysł nadal uważam za głupi.



skansen said:


> Ale ok. Jesteś zatwardziałym przeciwnikiem zmian, więc i tak Cię nie przekonam.


A ja powtarzam - nie jestem przeciwnikiem zmian - jestem przeciwnikiem zmian na gorsze (czytaj: głupsze!).




skansen said:


> Dla mnie już sam fakt istnienia tematu "lista planowanych wieżowców" we wrocławskim kontekście to żenada. Ale nie neguję jego istnienia, co mi przypisujesz - chcę odklejenia go, a nie kasacji. Jeśli nie, to przyklejmy zatem temat "Metro we Wrocławiu" albo inne kurioza. Fetyszu na wysokościowce nie mam i trzeba być co najmniej dziwnym, by traktować FWP jako forum głównie o wieżowcach. Może wrzućmy do listy wieżowców plany M. Berga? - też nie weszły, no ale przecież były i są (w formie wizualizacji).
> 
> Prosiłbym o więcej realizmu i elastyczności, o chłodny profesjonalizm, a nie stęchłe przyzwyczajenia.


No cóż... prosisz o elastyczność, a sam jej nie wykazujesz. To jest forum o wysokościowcach i choć ja nie mam co mi usiłujesz przypisać fetyszu na punkcie wysokościowców to oczywistą sprawą jest, że takie tematy tu się pojawiają i pojawiać będą.

Czy lista jest wg Ciebie żenadą to tylko i wyłącznie Twoja sprawa. Muszę przyznać, że ja do niej prawie wcale nie zaglądałem, ale rozumiem jej istnienie i dlatego jej bronię - Ty jak widać nie rozumiesz na czym polega to forum i to właśnie Tobie jest brak elastyczności.

Co do wieżowców M. Berga to było o nich już tu pisane i była dosyć żywa dyskusja i także nie miałbym nic przeciw aby pojawiła się taka pozycja w liście wieżowców z linkiem do tego wątku - choćby jako ciekawostka, bo to przecież także była wizja (jak większość obecnych propozycji), a nas tu przecież interesuje wszystko (prawie) co się łączy z naszym miastem.


----------



## bb78

Z wątku PKB oraz inne dane statystyczne posty od numeru 2655 do końca, można przenieść do wątku Polscy emigranci - czy wrócą??.

TIA

done, Piotr-Stettin


----------



## skansen

Berserker said:


> A no widzisz teraz rozumiem - będzie temat o tytule:
> "Spis inwestycji dolnego śląska oraz spis inwestycji górnego śląska, a do tego spis budowanych i planowanych wieżowców we Wrocławiu oraz spis planowanych i budowanych wieżowców w Katowicach"


Mogłyby to być dwa przyklejone meta-tematy w stylu [info] Górny Śląsk i [info] Dolny Śląsk z linkami do tematów: ze spisem inwestycji, z listą wieżowców, do tematów spoza działu, ciekawostek i wydarzeń kulturalnych... Na pewno w takiej formie spis zmieściłyby się na ekranie. Aha, na przyszłość - jak czegoś nie rozumiesz, to nie nazywaj tego od razu "głupim", ok?

Edit: 
Kończę tę beznadziejną dyskusję. Poczekam na głosy innych, a Ty Berserker, jeśli się nudzisz, to może wykażesz swój profesjonalizm w tym temacie, bo wiem, że się znasz na tym.  Pisałem to bez cienia ironii, pozdrawiam! :cheers:


----------



## mark40

skansen said:


> Mogłyby to być dwa przyklejone meta-tematy w stylu [info] Górny Śląsk i [info] Dolny Śląsk z linkami do tematów: ze spisem inwestycji, z listą wieżowców, do tematów spoza działu, ciekawostek i wydarzeń kulturalnych...


W takiej formie ewentualnie mogło by to wyglądać, jednak nie rozumiem jaka będzie idea tych wątków przyklejonych. Bo piszesz, ze watek ten ma żyć, ale w jaki sposób? Jest spis inwestycji i nad czym tu dyskutować? Watek ma być de-facto informacyjny, przejrzysty wiec nie sa wskazane OTy, jakie się moga wytworzyć w dyskusjach o wieżowcach, ale ma być tam miejsce na wnioski dot dopiania tematu itp.

Widze, że lista katowickich wiezowców została odklejona. Dodałem ją do listy górnoślaskich inwestycji wiec tam ją można znaleźć. W sumie to obojetne czy będzie tam ona pod postacią linku czy w nastepnym, jednym poście z wszystkimi wizualizacjami.

Jesli chodzi o tematy spoza działu to można zrobić ich spis w dwóch tematach już istniejących LGI i LDI w następnym poscie, wyciąć stare wnioski, sugestie, zostawić tylko spis. I po problemie.


----------



## BN

Po co ruszać coś co się sprawdza i nikomu nie przeszkadza?


----------



## 625

Berserker said:


> Zobacz sobie ile jest przyklejonych wątków w Łódzkim czy Warszawskim i tam nikt nie jęczy i nie płacze.


Co chwilę mam PMki z prośbami o odklejanie wątków w niektórych działach.

Chodzi o to, że lista inwestycji jest niezauważalna i co chwilę ktoś pyta gdzie coś tam jest. Skoro zaś wątek z listą wieżowców powinien składać się z 1 posta, ot czemu drugi post nie może mieć listy inwestycji, a trzeci dróg?

Obecny system się nie sprawdza, bo co chwilę są pytania, a w wątkach o wieżowcach mamy dyskusję nie na temat.


----------



## BN

625 said:


> Obecny system się nie sprawdza, bo co chwilę są pytania, a w wątkach o wieżowcach mamy dyskusję nie na temat.


Może w Wrocławskim były dyskusje OT bo w Katowickim wątku był porządek i jako takich OT nie było. 

Może zamiast forsować swoją idee posłuchasz forumowiczów lub zrobisz ankietę ile osób jest za i przeciw reorganizacji przyklejonych wątków.


----------



## Jagoda

A może w FPW podzielmy Śląsk na województwa i nie będzie problemu :rofl: 
Przestańcie! Wg. mnie admin nie powinien pytać forumowiczów o zdanie (chociaż to miłe) tylko samemu podjąć jakieś działania ;] Jeśli to niezbędne. Inaczej nigdy nie dojdziemy do porozumienia.


----------



## Berserker

Jagoda said:


> (...)Wg. mnie admin nie powinien pytać forumowiczów o zdanie (chociaż to miłe) tylko samemu podjąć jakieś działania ;] Jeśli to niezbędne. Inaczej nigdy nie dojdziemy do porozumienia.


Aż dziwi mnie taka wypowiedź, bo to pierwszy jawny i bardzo pozytywny przykład, kiedy osoby pełniące pewne publiczne (w tym wypadku moderator) stanowisko rozumieją, że to one są dla nas, a nie my dla nich.


----------



## Jagoda

Ja wiem, ale zauważ. że ciężko idzie o porozumienie. Problem widać nawet w tym, który wątek ma być wyżej, mimo, że nie da się tego ustalić, który będzie nad którym (nie mówię tu o wszystkich forumowiczach).


----------



## 625

Dot. Wrocławia: 
Wyobraźcie sobie taką sytuację, że zgodnie z ostrzeżeniem w nazwie czyszczę OT we wrocławskim wątku o wieżowcach, a potem ze względu na mały sens trzymania 1 postowego wątku sticky, proponuję w drugim poście inwestycje z Wrocławia i okolic, które są w innych działach - AOW, lotnisko, mariny, zabytki, wiadukt kolejowy. Co myślicie o tym?


----------



## Jagoda

Mooże być ;]


----------



## skansen

Pewnie, że może być. 

Najlepsze jest to, że sama idea tematów "sticki" jest mylnie rozumiana w wielu innych miejscach forum. W "Zabytkach" Pozostałości Polski na Białorusi są przyklejone, a te na Litwie i Łotwie czy Ukrainie już nie... Dlaczego wiszą u góry dwa wątki o kościołach w Gdański i w Szczecinie? Idąc dalej tym dziwnym tropem - może przykleimy temat Lwów w dziale "Zagranica", bo już dawno przestał być fotorelacją i porusza drażliwy problem kresów?


----------



## Berserker

625 said:


> Dot. Wrocławia:
> Wyobraźcie sobie taką sytuację, że zgodnie z ostrzeżeniem w nazwie czyszczę OT we wrocławskim wątku o wieżowcach, a potem ze względu na mały sens trzymania 1 postowego wątku sticky, proponuję w drugim poście inwestycje z Wrocławia i okolic, które są w innych działach - AOW, lotnisko, mariny, zabytki, wiadukt kolejowy. Co myślicie o tym?


To jest bardzo dobry pomysł.


----------



## Mruczek

Proszę uprzejmie o wywalenie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30643428&postcount=499

^^
ox
625


----------



## shinzen

Proszę o usunięcie od postu #574 do końca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=145239&page=29

Zaczęło się od "jaki to Szn jest Be, bo nie ma stadionu" i nas trochę poniosło 

done, Piotr-Stettin


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889436
Nie lepiej jak by był w dziale Akcje, Stowarzyszenia, Wydarzenia?


----------



## skansen

^^ Ja tak uważam, pisałem już o tym. Po to jest ten dział. "Akcje" = zorganizowane akcje, interwencje, skandale... z resztą w "Wydarzeniach" powinny być aktualności kulturalne i edukacyjno-społeczne miast polskich. Taki przynajmniej był zamysł.


----------



## 1 6 D

Nie wiedziałem gdzie pisać, więc napiszę tu, od dzisiaj mam problem z SSC, otóż mój avast zaczął dziś wyświetlać żę SSC ma pasożyta: HTML:Iframe-inf

Co z tym mogę zrobić?


----------



## skansen

Mam to samo, od przed chwili. WTF?


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## mobilo

U mnie pojawia się komunikat ze strona naemnitibo.in została zablokowana zgodnie z ustawą o bezpieczeństwie.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

A Kaspersky niczego nie wykrywa :I


----------



## Offspring

Norton również milczy.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

E tam, wyłączyłem osłonę rezydentną i jestem hardkorem.


----------



## WanKenobi

też mam takie ostrzeżenie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=38202200\{gzip}

Wirus/Robak: HTML:Iframe-inf


----------



## shinzen

Eset Smart Security 4.0.314.0 nie wykrywa zagrożenia.

Z reguły to Kaspersky i Eset są nadwrażliwe, więc nie przejmowałbym się doniesieniami Avasta


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Proszę o przeniesienie następujących postów do wątku: [Wrocław] Sala Koncertowa Akademii Muzycznej

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33687214&postcount=115

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33688292&postcount=116

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33688414&postcount=117

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33689964&postcount=118

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33708030&postcount=119

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33708840&postcount=120

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37987202&postcount=144

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37988940&postcount=145

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33918966&postcount=33

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33921220&postcount=34

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33947226&postcount=36

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33960866&postcount=37

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33962960&postcount=38

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33970332&postcount=40

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33970384&postcount=41

Z góry dziękuję 

^^
Wielkie dzięki za komplet linków!
625

^^
Super, dzięki!


----------



## wloczykij

nie wiem czy to dobry wątek, ale dzis rano pojawił mi się taki oto problem:









otwierając jakąkolwiek stronę ssc, pojawia mi sie ten komunikat.


----------



## skansen

To chyba dobry wątek, bo jak na razie nie ma tematu "Problemy techniczne forum". To jest podobno ten wirus:
http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2008-080315-0217-99&tabid=2
Risk Level 1: Very Low
Wyłączyłem osłonę rezydentną Avasta i śmigam.


----------



## wloczykij

^ thx 
uroczyście zgłaszam wniosek o założenie wątku: problemy techniczne i inne awarie na ssc


----------



## 625

Sprawa załatwiona. Mam namiar na tego Rosjanina


----------



## skansen

Podbijam mój pomysł podbity przez wloczykija o założenie nowego przyklejonego wątku w dziale obok ksiąg pt. *Problemy techniczne forum*. 

Poza księgą skarg i wniosków - która dotyczy raczej treści forum - powinien istnieć temat dotyczący problemów technicznych (kłopotów z logowaniem, error 500, problemów z nawigacją, itp.).


----------



## 625

I jak nie będziesz mógł wejść na ssc to napiszesz tam? :lol: Lepiej zadzwonić


----------



## skansen

Hehe... albo pójść na spacer, naprawić coś w domu, poczytać książkę.


----------



## xsxxxxx

Czyli to przez to od wczoraj mi zamyka Operę czasem jak wejdę na SSC ?


----------



## krzewi

625 said:


> I jak nie będziesz mógł wejść na ssc to napiszesz tam? :lol: *Lepiej zadzwonić :*D


Please call to 0 625.... :lol:


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846652
na
[Warszawa] Coś tam coś tam bla bla bla, by Petr


----------



## zoviet

Prosze usunąć, niestety sie nie przydał wątek  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=890710

^^ z góry dzieki.


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38241144#post38241144
post 2382...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38225842#post38225842
post 1740...
I koleś nie ma zamiaru skończyć, jakiś bring, ban czy coś?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303224&page=171
post 3407


----------



## Conrado

:lol: A koleś do zbanowania! Chyba mu sie forum pomyliło...hno:


----------



## mobilo

Panowie, znów mi syf wyskakuje podczas załączana forum ;/


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Adolf Warski

Proszę o wyznaczenie minimalnej ilości znaków w poście w dziale Miss Polski, proponowana minimalna liczba to dwanaście znaków. Uzasadnienie: praktyka wskazuje, że mniejsza ilość nie wnosi żadnej dodatkowej treści. Z góry dziękuję za pozytywne rozpatrzenie.


----------



## Gokufan

Tak jak innym, wczoraj mi wyskoczył wirus w Avaście, a teraz cały czas w Google Chrome dostaje taki komunikat:



> Witryna www.skyscrapercity.com zawiera elementy z witryny ninetoraq.in zawierającej złośliwe oprogramowanie, które może uszkodzić komputer lub w inny sposób działać bez zgody użytkownika.


:sly:


----------



## mateq

Jest kolejny wirus.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## mateq

Generalnie bez paniki. Poprzedni wyszedł prawdopodobnie z Moskwy. 

Ten także jest diagnozowany i nic nadzwyczajnego nie wychodzi. Usuńcie cache i po zabawie.


----------



## Conrado

Adolf Warski said:


> Proszę o wyznaczenie minimalnej ilości znaków w poście w dziale Miss Polski, proponowana minimalna liczba to dwanaście znaków. Uzasadnienie: praktyka wskazuje, że mniejsza ilość nie wnosi żadnej dodatkowej treści. Z góry dziękuję za pozytywne rozpatrzenie.


^^Popieram!
Nabijanie postów jest fajne. Ale jednak przeszkadza. Nawet sprawdzajac nowe posty w wątkach, używając wyszukiwarki do tagów trudno się odnaleźc gdy nagle pojawia się kilka stron nowych postów w każdym wątku. A po sprawdzeniu okazjue się, że to 8/10, 5/10 7/10 itd. 

Czy można zrobić coś w tej sprawie?


----------



## broker

jestem za połączeniem

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811458
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=890100

połączyłem i bonusowo porobiłem tagi, Piotr-Stettin 

A co z nazwą? Jaką chcecie?


----------



## Petr

Petr said:


> Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846652
> na
> [Warszawa] Coś tam coś tam bla bla bla, by Petr


ponawiam prośbę

^^
ox
625


----------



## Carl92_pl

Czemu wchodząc na SCC Kaspersky wykrywa mi za każdym razem Trojana?
Już wiem troszkę  Tylko boję się wchodzić na kolejne strony czy ten wirus jest groźny?


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Carl92_pl said:


> Czemu wchodząc na SCC Kaspersky wykrywa mi za każdym razem Trojana?
> Już wiem troszkę  Tylko boję się wchodzić na kolejne strony czy ten wirus jest groźny?


U mnie norton tez cos wykrywahno: I tak od 2-3 dni:bash:


----------



## DooCharles

Wnoszę o przeniesienie do inwestycji ukończonych :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379501&page=45

thx 



^^done/ mika'el


----------



## zoviet

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=891328

Prosze usunąc, i to juz ostatni moj taki post z prośba o pomoc bo sesja sie kończy


----------



## zbi

awast dzisiaj mnie nie wpuszczał .co się dzieje


----------



## 625

Był atak wirusa, jeśli jeszcze gdzieś wykryje Wam, dajcie znać, choć powinno już być ok.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

625 said:


> Sprawa załatwiona. Mam namiar na tego Rosjanina


Rosja to jednak dziki kraj , kto dziś widział materiał z Moskwy w wiadomościach jak traktuje się pieszych na pasach, wie dlaczego tak mowie .Co chce osiągnąć taki ktoś puszczając wirusy w siec ?


----------



## 625

Kurde! Oznajmiam ogólnie, że organizuję ponowne spotkanie forumowe w ŁDZ, a mieszkańcy mają na biegusiu zorganizować atrakcje - termin - 3 tygodnie. Chyba nie ma innego wyjścia na te kłótnie. A Beton jak nie będzie ma zaległego bana.


----------



## skansen

User Zdenek Blacha trochę się skompromitował w wątku o Wilnie. 

Czuję się mocno znieważony w postach:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38546902&postcount=317

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38547260&postcount=319

Na dodatek obraża Litwinów. Przynajmniej poczyścić jeśli nie zbrigować. Proszę.

przeczyszczone, Piotr-Stettin


----------



## dawidny

skansen said:


> Dawidny, nikogo nie przyrównuję, tylko stwierdzam, że Beton jest po prostu wyluzowany. Poza tym każdy dział zasługuje na swój Vondeq (jeden, maksymalnie dwa) - znasz je a nie lubisz? to nie wchodź. Napisałem w pierwszym swoim poście w tamtym wątku, że to będzie city vs city. Tylko transformacja w vondeq uratowała ten temat.


Jeśli ładnie ubrana w słowa kpina jest dla Ciebie jest sytuacją która uratowała wątek to Ci gratuluje, jak Cię uderzą w twarz to się jeszcze z tego śmiejesz tak  Ja sam wkleiłem do wątku przerobione zdjęcie Wrocławia że na pasażu prowadzącym do Placu Grunwaldzkiego śmierdzi, a ZTCP faktycznie śmierdziało jak tam szedłem w 2007 roku  W każdym razie skasowałem posta. Ale zarzut na Historię tego miasta przez Warskiego mi wystarczył żebym na ten wątek spojrzał inaczej, reszta Forum nie skumała OCB, mnie to uraziło, i obraziłem Adolfa później jeśli było to obraźliwe (?) vondkowe (?) Nie gadam z Wami za często to nie wiem co jest dopuszczalną normą... W każdym razie są tematy w których ja ubieram w słowa też różne rzeczy, ale wątek skojarzeniowy jest pod "moją" opieką prawie od początku mojego pobytu na Forum. Nie chcę czytać w nim skojarzeń typu: brud, syf, smród inne. Jak piszesz 5 raz to samo o Łodzi to po ch... się wypowiadasz, tyle jest informacji na Forum o Łodzi by ją poznać bliżej i przekonać się że są rzeczy z których jesteśmy dumni. Takich to wysyłać Austrii, do Fritzla, do piwnicy. Dlatego tam czasami przesadzam jak puszczają mi nerwy i sam powiem coś obraźliwego albo coś ładnie ubiorę w słowa bo go dotknęło...


----------



## skansen

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38566874#post38566874 do działu Miasta Polskie. Dziękuję.

edit:
Pracuje ktoś dzisiaj? Mam z browarem przyjechać czy co? Dwie interwencje wrzucam raz na ruski rok a tu cisza. Wakacje się zaczęły czy jak? :lol:

Done, Piotr-Stettin

a gdzie piwo?


----------



## Dzwonsson

Podpinam się pod apel Skansena, Zdenek Blacha w wątku o Wilnie z rzeczowej dyskusji na temat miasta i jego historii wychodzi do antylitewskiej ofensywy, narusza dobre imię części użytkowników forum oraz tytułuje Litwinów oraz Rosjan bulwersującym mianem "Szaulisów" i "Kacapów".


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Jestem, zabieram się. Zdenek Blacha dostał ostrzeżenie za obrażanie, pyskówki i używanie dużych liter.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Wesoły Romek;38541656 said:


> Trzeba go olać i tyle, poprostu. Może nie ma innej rozrywki albo jest samotny i jedyną rzeczą do roboty są jego filozofie  ?


Ojej, to bardzo ciekawa wizja, jakby z Lyotarda - Warski ostentacyjnie odrzucany przez femme fatale Łódź, która okazuje się być łkającą do poduszki pensjonarką.


----------



## dawidny

za big_news GW Forum Łódź

- Nie zgadzam się z tym co mówisz, ale oddam życie, abyś miał prawo to powiedzieć -.

I choć czasami z trudem przychodzi mi się z panem François-Marie Arouet zgodzić,
zwłaszcza jak słyszę lub czytam czyjś bełkot, to biorę na wstrzymanie i
powtarzam za Francuzem:
a gadaj co Ci ślina na język przyniesie.

Pozdrowienia z Łodzi życzę zdrowia


----------



## Tygrys

Proszę o wycięcie "SENSACJI" od postu #3033 do postu #3047 z tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531908&page=152

Przydałby się też jakiś drobny prztyczek dla @danzigera za bezcelowe wszczynanie dyskusji w duchu city vs. city w wątku inwestycyjnym. Widać niektórym rankingi nie dają spać...
wycięte


----------



## broker

^^ bardzo slusznie, tez prosze o wyciecie tych postow.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

^^ Nie kłam, bo nie było obraźliwe. Prawdziwe było, tak jak to, że przed chwilą właśnie skłamałeś. Ale to przecież nikogo nie dziwi.


----------



## dexter2

Wnoszę o przeniesienie postów od #3080 z wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306689&page=124

do wątku: [Łódź] Piotrkowska (od)nowa

zrobione, Piotr-Stettin

P.S Ale dziwna nazwa wątku


----------



## dawidny

^^ do tego wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=664540&page=58


----------



## dexter2

dawidny said:


> ^^ do tego wątku
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=664540&page=58


Właśnie :lol:
Nie chciało mi się szukać.


----------



## shinzen

^^Na zachętę, żeby Ci się chciało szukać, dostaniesz od moderatorów briga :lol:


----------



## wizardist

Pryviteńnie ŭsim. Z samaha pačatku prabačajusia, što nie na polskaj move, tamu što nia viedaju 

Ja zaŭvažyŭ, što davoli šmat palakaŭ naviedvajuć i prymajuć udzieł u abmierkavańniach u supołcy, pryśviečanaj Biełarusi. Voś tamu j uźnikaje pytańnie: ci majece vy, Polskaja supolnaść na SSC, štości suprać udziełu bratoŭ-biełarusaŭ u vašaj utulnaj supołke Polskich karystalnikaŭ?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Ktoś mi to przetłumaczy?


----------



## skansen

Zapytaj Zdenka Blachy. :lol:


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## mateq

kowal 3D said:


> Tylko, jeśli dobrze rozumiem, 625 w momencie wystawiania bana nie wiedział że ma doczynienia z Donaldinio (a bana wystawił na podstawie rzekomego trollowania). Tak?


:nuts: 

Przecież efekt i tak jest ten sam.

Drugie konto było tylko potwierdzeniem słuszności pierwszej decyzji.


----------



## pmaciej7

kowal 3D said:


> Tylko, jeśli dobrze rozumiem, 625 w momencie wystawiania bana nie wiedział że ma doczynienia z Donaldinio (a bana wystawił na podstawie rzekomego trollowania). Tak?


No w sumie tak. Teraz porównałem godziny w obu księgach.



mateq said:


> Przecież efekt i tak jest ten sam.


No niezupełnie. To tak, jakby zamknąć kogoś do więzienia za to, że śmierdzi mu z gęby, a potem by się jeszcze okazało, że bije teściową.

Hmm..., może dla Ciebie z tym nieświeżym oddechem to nie jest najszczęśliwszy przykład


----------



## orangy

OT i trolling od posta 6002 do końca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38883924&postcount=6002

zrobione, Piotr


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409047&page=144
Prosiłbym o przeniesienia postów od 2863 z pozostawieniem tylko postu 2874 do wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606146&page=15


----------



## el_barto

Sądzę, iż modowie mają tak ciężkie życie z nami użytkownikami, że przydałoby się zmienić regulamin.

Mianowicie - jakiś wniosek/prośba użytkownika = brig
Odmienne zdanie od moda = ban.

I po kłopocie. Po miesiącu zostaną sami modowie i pewnie szczęśliwi będą z tego powodu.


----------



## Virgileq

Tak a propos równego traktowania, z wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303224&page=178



dawidny said:


> Jesteś nowy więc się dostosuj a nie się wpierdalasz!
> 
> Mnie chuj obchodzi jaki jest prezydent, z jakiej opcji politycznej będzie, dla mnie ważne żeby miał w sercu ŁÓDŹ i to mi wystarczy, jeśli będzie dla mieszkańców dostępny i będzie ich słuchał będzie okej. Mnie pierdoli Kropa, jest dla mnie prezydentem Izraela bardziej i całego świata tylko nie Łodzi i WSTYD mi za tego człowieka





dawidny said:


> Jedno z drugim nie ma wspólnego jestem wq... o Plac Wolności że wszyscy mają to w piździe i chuja się potrafią zdeklarować. GPO poskacze po citylajtach i samo się zrobi Kropa ich przeprosi i powie, że nie powinien wydział promocji czy inny wydział stosować samowoli i że ich wypierdoli na bruk bo są idiotami, tak dla mnie będzie to najlepszy prezydent w Historii Łodzi jak ich wypierdoli. Tyle Ci powiem. A każdy potrafi narzekać, że brudno brzydko, że śmierdzi na Placu Wolności Ale że konkurs był ch... warty





dawidny said:


> A ja mam w piździe Norbelanę i wiele innych łódzkich zabytków, które zburzono za czasów Kropiwnickiego. Jak jutro będą coś burzyć nie szukajcie mojego sprzeciwu, a jak będzie mnie Wasza obojętność wkurwiała bardziej sam wezmę butelkę z benzyną i sam spalę Cuba na chuj ma ta ruina straszyć. Po co jest dobry prezydent żeby jego mieszkańcom nie przychodziły takie pomysły nawet przez myśl.


Ostatnio ktoś za brak kultury "nowy" dostał bana stałego, ale w tym wypadku propozycje użytkowników są następujące:




markus1234 said:


> brig sie nalezy. 3 dni.





markus1234 said:


> kolejne 3 dni polecam.





markus1234 said:


> tydzien za caloksztalt.


Dawidny: 3.277 postów
Cres (oponent): 5 postów

brig, czy ban? ;>


----------



## krzewi

dawidny dla mnie przynajmniej długi odpoczynek...jak tak można rzucać mięsem i być bezkarnym? no coż te forum o równym traktowaniu nie słyszało chyba tylko broniąc gejów hno: boli.....


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Dostał briga, przeczyściłem Wam wątek o hali.


----------



## shinzen

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od #247 do #251
z tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38973186#post38973186

Do tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=885304&page=10


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Guest

Strzelcie sobie po twarzy i będzie po problemie.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Poza tym nie ma czegoś takiego jak "bring", ile razy jeszcze potrzeba, byś zrozumiał?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Henry & Skansen 

Czy wy macie po 15 lat, że latacie z takimi problemami do księgi skarg i wniosków? Nie potrafcie między sobą tego załatwić? Ustawka albo ignor, a nie zawracanie dupy Waszymi głupotami.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Ale nie dasz mu ignora, prawda? Lepiej żale wylewać.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

henry hill said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38984470&postcount=5
> Ten człowiek 4 dni z rzędu nie dawał mi spokoju, to pisząc skargi, to komentując uszczypliwie, z ironią każde moje zdanie, wnosząc o bringi, bany etc. Po kolejnych 5 dniach ponownie zaczyna prowokować, czy jest na to jakaś rada? Niech włączy sobie ignora na mnie, lub odreagowuje w inny sposób. To jest bardzo męczące, a takie prowokacje służą tylko sianiu zamętu i kłótniom. Czy chodzi o to, żebym 10 dnia odpisał coś brzydkiego i wtedy "posypią" się "upomnienia"?


O co Ci chodzi? Pytania nie można zadać? Obraziłem Cię tym pytaniem? Chciałem wiedzieć czemu piszesz pochlebnie, a ocenę najniższą wystawiasz. 
Po to walczyliśmy w UPC o choćby zdanie czy dwa słowa motywacji dla oceny. 
edit: a, widzę, że odpisałeś. Ok.


----------



## xsxxxxx

Może jestem przeczulony...



ziemniaki said:


> Więcej muzułmanów niech sobie sprowadzają, to będzie jeszcze gorzej .


----------



## Torney

^^ Przykład moderowania wątku przez pewnego moda: 1 i 2. Oczywiście mój post (zacytowany później przez xsxxxxx) zniknął, a intelektualny wywód ziemniaków ostał się.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Skasowałem post Ziemniaków


----------



## mateq

Torney said:


> ^^ Przykład moderowania wątku przez pewnego moda: 1 i 2. Oczywiście mój post (zacytowany później przez xsxxxxx) zniknął, (...)


A miał zostać?


----------



## Torney

^^ A post ziemniaków miał zostać?

PS


> Moderator to nie tylko osoba od mechanicznego usuwania postów. Oczywiście musi dbać o porządek, ale nie to tylko część z jego obowiązków. Jak sama nazwa wskazuje musi on przede wszystkim moderować, czyli w pewnym sensie kreować sens dyskusji. Musi mieć jasną wizję forum. Musi myśleć strategicznie. To od pracy moderatora zależy w dużym stopniu, jak nasze forum jest odbierane na zewnątrz.
> 
> Przypuśćmy, że taki moderator, zarządzający np. podforum małopolskim ma pewien plan dotyczący dalszego przebiegu dyskusji. Ma pewne cele, które zamierza osiągnąć w dalszej części wymiany zdań. W tym momencie do wątku wchodzi niezorientowany moderator z Wielkopolski. Kasuje poszczególne wypowiedzi, daje tygodniowego bringa jakiemuś userowi, pobudzając niezadowolone z jego pracy głosy do krytyki. I co?? I marnuje pracę trwającą czasem bardzo długo zmierzającą do uświadomienia innym userom gdzie jest racja.
> 
> W tym momencie zaczyna się konflikt... a konflikty pomiędzy moderatorami to najgorsze co może być.


Pozdrawiam.

Torney - przyjazny użytkownik.


----------



## mateq

Torney said:


> ^^ A post ziemniaków miał zostać?
> 
> PS
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> Torney - przyjazny użytkownik.


A czy ja jestem jedyny na sali? Twój się wyróżniał najgorzej, więc poleciał pierwszy. Dzieła dokończył Piotr, więc sprawa załatwiona. 

Również pozdrawiam.


----------



## kamilbuk

Dlaczego w wątku mysteryclient'a http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=814516&page=6 posty skansena i mój zostały usunięte? Jest mi to ktoś w stanie wytłumaczyć? To już pytać nie można czemu użytkownik niespodziewanie opuszcza forum?


----------



## skansen

No, trochę dziwne, tym bardziej, że uchyliłem tam rąbka tajemnicy za zgodą samego mysteryclienta. No cóż, lekka nadgorliwość moderatorska...


----------



## mateq

^^
A co Wy tacy ciekawscy? 

Gdyby Tommy chciał to by sam powiedział, to chyba naturalne. Więc nie ma o co pytać.


----------



## mikeleg

Prośba o przeniesienie postów do PHP od tego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39018242&postcount=7619


^^^^usunąłem bo to tylko dwa posty, a po przeniesieniu nie było by kontekstu


----------



## mikeleg

Dzięki, to jeszcze druga prośba - o zrobienie porządku z tym wątkiem:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898150



^^^^done


----------



## zbylood

zerknijcie drodzy Moderatorzy do wątku o Muzeum Żydów Polskich i zmoderujcie może dyskusję, bo moim zdanie nie ma ona już zbyt wiele wspólnego z inwestycją...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=173615&page=39

^^
Off topic przeniosłem:

Żydzi w Polsce - trudna historia

625

Dzięki!/zbylood


----------



## sharky_88

Ktoś mi pomoże znaleźć oficjalny wątek nt. zasad wyglądu sygnatury forumowej ? Wydaje mi się ,że był kiedyś jako "Announcement" ale teraz nie mogę znaleźć. pozdrawiam


----------



## demmat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5780012&postcount=5


----------



## 625

Rules for user signatures


1. Signature lines may be up to 5 lines of default sized (vBulletin size 2) text, spaces included.

2. Signature lines may be up to 3 lines of vBulletin size 3 text, spaces included.

3. No text over vBulletin size 3 is allowed, even if your signature line uses only one line.

4. Signature lines should not have nationalistic, combative, racist or any other kind of commentary which may offend other users.

5. Members are not permitted to quote other members in their signatures for any reason.


----------



## Matticitt

Proszę o Rozdzielenie postu Deschaina w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39107270 na 6, po jednym na każdą kamienice i nadanie im tytułów - nazw ulic.

Dziękuję.

NIEWAŻNE !!!


----------



## dawidny

Poproś o to deschaina jeśli możesz, będzie jemu wygodniej niż modom, wklei 6 postów, a skasuje jeden. W pierwszym wątku wypisz zasady wątku i wklej sobie nowy wątek w sygnaturę, zareklamujesz trochę nową jakość  Pozdrawiam


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903276

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na:

[Kielce] Odyssey ClubHotel**** i największe SPA w Polsce

oraz usunięcie postów nr 3 i 4


^^^^done/mika'el


^^ dzięki


----------



## Petr

Proszę o posprzątanie w wątku i uspoko9jenie użytkownika Tekila, bo zrobił się rynsztok.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456619&page=60


----------



## krzewi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=653239 widzę mateq machnął sie przy nazwie miasta  da sie poprawić ?

^^
ox
625


----------



## mikeleg

Jest takie pytanie.

Czy wątek o Wilnie dalej będzie okazją do porozmawiania na temat odebranych Polsce ziem, a jak się ożywi wątek o Lwowie to on?

Wątek o Historii Żydów w Polsce udało się przenieść do " 
Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo" z wątku o Muzeum Żydów Polskich.

Zdaję się sobie, że to może być dużo roboty, ale zasadniczo ciągle w kółko jest to samo. Nawet sam się dałem naciągnąć.


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608&page=364 do przeczyszczenia


ox/P


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

Mam propozycję!

Ponieważ wreszcie możemy wklejać mapki z Google Maps na forum, proponuję umieścić na pierwszej stronie wątku każdej inwestycji jej lokalizację. To ułatwi osobom nieznającym danego miasta zorientowanie się, o jakim miejscu mowa. Przykładowo proponuję wkleić to:

[gmap]<iframe width="640" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.pl/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=pl&geocode=&q=&ie=UTF8&t=k&ll=52.239469,21.045406&spn=0.006307,0.013733&z=16&output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.pl/maps?f=q&source=embed&hl=pl&geocode=&q=&ie=UTF8&t=k&ll=52.239469,21.045406&spn=0.006307,0.013733&z=16" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">Wyświetl większą mapę</a></small>[/gmap]

...na początku wątku o Stadionie Narodowym. Niestety tylko moderatorzy mogą to zrobić, bo trzeba wyedytować każdy wątek, a to trochę pracy, więc pytanie, czy będzie im się chciało?

(Mi by się chciało  )


----------



## Dzwonsson

Przed chwilą moderator *talkinghead* przyznał mi ostrzeżenie za poniższego posta, który jest reakcją na treści antysemickie, które pojawiły się wątku dotyczącym Ekstraklasy w sezonie 2009/2010. Jest naprawdę przykrym, iż ja, jako pokrzywdzony i w pewien sposób obrażony, jestem stawiany na równi z winnymi. Post, faktycznie nie dotyczył bezpośrednio tematu, jednak wydaje mi się, że to treści antysemickie powinny być karane, a nie stwierdzenie, iż takie treści występują.


Dzwonsson said:


> ^^A nie uważasz przypadkiem, że stawianie między żydami a hitlerowcami znaku równości jest zupełnie nie na miejscu? Zastanów się zanim coś napiszesz, być może nie jest to zagranie celowe, jednak twój post sugeruje, iż określenie kogokolwiek mianem żyda jest obraźliwym wulgaryzmem. Nie rozumiem zamieszania, które zaistniało w wątku. Gdyby ktokolwiek nazwał łódzkie kluby hitlerowskimi czy stalinowskimi podnóżkami zrozumiałbym twoje poruszenie. Jednak określenie żyd nie jest niczym negatywnym. To forum czytają między innymi żydzi (i jest ich na FPW całkiem sporo IMO), więc postaraj się swoją odpowiedź sformułować tak, by rzeczywiście nie obrazić innych userów.


----------



## talkinghead

Dzwonsson said:


> Przed chwilą moderator *talkinghead* przyznał mi ostrzeżenie za poniższego posta, który jest reakcją na treści antysemickie, które pojawiły się wątku dotyczącym Ekstraklasy w sezonie 2009/2010. Jest naprawdę przykrym, iż ja, jako pokrzywdzony i w pewien sposób obrażony, jestem stawiany na równi z winnymi. Post, faktycznie nie dotyczył bezpośrednio tematu, jednak wydaje mi się, że to treści antysemickie powinny być karane, a nie stwierdzenie, iż takie treści występują.


Był na temat związany z wątkiem? NIE
Wdałeś się w wymianę zdań nie na temat - trzeba było to zdanie napisać tu nie tam.

Jak to mawiał Ryjek z Muminków : "uczestniczysz w tych wątkach na własne ryzyko". Wątek ligowy jest wątkiem podwyższonego ryzyka.


----------



## olvin

A ja z innej beczki. Niedawno moderator ze Szczecina w wątku ze skojarzeniami groził kasacją postów zawierających słowa "Niemiaszki" i "Niemczury". Oczywiście nie muszę wspominać, że taki problem w tym wątku ma Białystok i chociaż osobiście do tej pory jedynie szczerze współczułem ludziom, którzy jako jedyne skojarzenie potrafili wydukać Rusy, Ruskie albo Białorusy, to jednak po takim kwiatku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39320558&postcount=2355 usera ze Szczecina oczekuję ww. reakcji owego moderatora oraz że nie okaże się wybiórczy i tego typu określenia także będzie kasował z góry.

skasowane


----------



## Robb

Do skasowania - brak źródła informacji i zaraz będzie flame:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39334234&postcount=6413

zrobione, P-S


----------



## Robb

i jeszcze:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39337434&postcount=6422
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39337242&postcount=6421
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39337132&postcount=6420
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39336540&postcount=6419
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39336450&postcount=6418
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39336174&postcount=6417
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39335694&postcount=6416
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39334498&postcount=6414

zrobione, P-S


----------



## Tygrys

Tygrys said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie postów od #425 do #434 z tego wątku, do tego.


Proszę po raz drugi.

zrobione, Piotr-Stettin

dzięki kay:


----------



## Dzwonsson

Chciałbym zwrócić uwagę, iż wątek na temat historii polsko-żydowskiej za sprawą niejakiego użytkownika *Powelll* wymyka się spod kontroli. Jeżeli moderatorzy nie zainterweniują zapewne skończy się na karczemnej awanturze.


----------



## Perun

Ten wątek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321102 można już przenieść do Ukończonych.


----------



## talkinghead

Dzwonsson said:


> Chciałbym zwrócić uwagę, iż wątek na temat historii polsko-żydowskiej za sprawą niejakiego użytkownika *Powelll* wymyka się spod kontroli. Jeżeli moderatorzy nie zainterweniują zapewne skończy się na karczemnej awanturze.


Powell się wymknął na dłuższy odpoczynek.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

*Czy można zmienić tytuł wątku:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400702&page=17

*na: *

[Toruń] Inwestycje i rozwój uczelni [UMK]

Jakoś się przyjęło, że o inwestycjach, rozwoju UMK i innych toruńskich uczelni piszemy w jednym i tym samym wątku. Jest dosyć przejrzyście, tylko tytuł wątku nie na czasie 

^^^^ done/Mika'el

Dziękuję


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399240&page=18

prosze o korekte tytulu watku:

[Gdańsk] Garnizon - zabudowa koszar przy Słowackiego

^^^^done/Mika'el


----------



## Phelot

Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku o remontach kamienic od tej strony do końca.
Zostają posty związane z remontami, reszta do usunięcia.
Dzięki z góry.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zonc

Sklepy w kamienicach to jednak są raczej w temacie. Prawie Ciebie Pawle nie ma, przyjdziesz i psujesz innym rozmowę.


----------



## Phelot

zonc said:


> Sklepy w kamienicach to jednak są raczej w temacie.


Bez żartów. Już prędzej pasuje to do inwestycji, choć jak dla mnie, to jedynie do hydeparku. Nie po to mamy osobny wątek o remontach kamienic, żeby w nim zamieszczać zdjęcia butów i czytać o tym gdzie ktoś przed laty robił zakupy.



zonc said:


> Prawie Ciebie Pawle nie ma, przyjdziesz i psujesz innym rozmowę.


Jeśli coś psuje, w czymś przeszkadzam, to w psuciu wątku przez część forumowiczów.

Zostawiam to do decyzji moderatora. Jeśli uzna, że dyskusja jest wartościowa, to przeniesie ją do hyde parku i tyle.

BTW, nie rozumiem tego przywiązania do postów. Za kilka dni i tak nikt nie będzie do nich wracał i ich czytał. Jeśli nie chodzi tu o nabijanie postów, to już nie wiem o co...


----------



## Mika'el

Ech... Bydziaki nawet o buty sie kłóciciecześć postów przeniosłem do Hyde Parku, cześć pyskówek miedzy dwoma forumowiczami usunąłem.Zażaleń i skarg na wykonana robotę nie przyjmuje
@ZoncBądźmy poważni.Dyskusja o butach nie mieści się w temacie kamienic.


----------



## ziemniaki

Oj skończcie już nadawać na Bydgoszcz, tu patrzcie jak przez kilka stron kłócą się...Radomiaki 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563376&page=4


----------



## pmaciej7

Mika'el said:


> cześć postów przeniosłem do Hyde Parku, cześć pyskówek miedzy dwoma forumowiczami usunąłem.


Oj chłopie, to wpadłeś hno:


----------



## Mika'el

pmaciej7 said:


> Oj chłopie, to wpadłeś hno:


Eee....to mity jakieś


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39452740&postcount=7393

direct link


----------



## Matticitt

No dobra, nie wiem o co chodzi, że moderatorzy ignorują moje prośby ?! Prosiłem o rozdzielenie postów na 1 stronie MOJEGO wątku po jednym na każdą kamienicę oraz usunięcie kłótni o balkonach, jako że kłóci się z ideą wątku. Dlaczego nikt nie zareagował ???


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39462696#post39462696

#2522



ZSB said:


> Przecież to kurwa jest kpina, że pociąg do Krakowa jest 1x dziennie.





ZSB said:


> I nie pitlocie mi o generowaniu potoków pasażerskich bo one są wtedy jak są połączenia i dobra infra.





ZSB said:


> Dupa !



hno:


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## talkinghead

Matticitt said:


> No dobra, nie wiem o co chodzi, że moderatorzy ignorują moje prośby ?! Prosiłem o rozdzielenie postów na 1 stronie MOJEGO wątku po jednym na każdą kamienicę oraz usunięcie kłótni o balkonach, jako że kłóci się z ideą wątku. Dlaczego nikt nie zareagował ???


Przecież możesz edytować własne posty.


----------



## dawidny

O prosi o zmoderowanie postu deschaina!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talkinghead

dawidny said:


> O prosi o zmoderowanie postu deschaina!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Po jednym zdjęciu na jeden post? I dexter chyba też? 
Bo ja już nie wiem o co chodzi...


----------



## dawidny

th napisz tym panom że jak nie zmoderują swoich postów to dostaną po brigu, taka droga na skróty, ale myślę że i dla Ciebie i dla nich i dla autora wątku jest najlepsza . Skoro on wyznaczył takie, a nie inne zasady postowania to niech się zastosują albo nic tam nie wklejają 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39097004&postcount=8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39098692&postcount=10


----------



## skansen

Post o zbyt dużej napince, a zdjęcie nie na temat: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39478912&postcount=525
Jakie "ahmedy"? czy z poprzednich postów "byle hasan czy halim"?, czy "mulongo bolongo z Londynu"? Nazistów tu nie potrzebujemy.

^^
Miesiąc
625


----------



## Solos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39476590&postcount=3578

Tu koledze pomyliły się chyba fora...

^^3 days/Mika'el


----------



## Matticitt

Dzięki za usunięcie kłótni. Wytłumaczę, o co Mi chodzi. Założyłem ten wątek. W pierwszym poście umieściłem informację, by każdą kamienicę dawać w osobnym poście, by łatwo można było je znaleźć i by stworzyć porządek. Deschain i Dexter dali swoje zdjęcia razem a Deschain na wiadomości na Priv nie odpowiada. Dlatego proszę modów o ich rozdzielenie. 


^^^^Ufff....zrobione, choć dużo z tym zabawyNie proś więcej o takie rzeczy/Mika'el


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606146&page=18
Proszę o usunięcie moich postów, tj. 355 oraz 356 


^^^^done/mika'el


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Proszę uprzejmie o skasowanie zbędnego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39515786&postcount=745

Pozdr.

done, P-S


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39513166&postcount=7457
hotlink do kamerki...

done, P-S


----------



## behemot

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=288641 na:
[Kraków]Projekt Nowe Centrum Miasta

oraz przypięcie wątku 

done, P-S


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Zwracam się z uprzejmą prośbą o wykasowanie tego nadmiernego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39568014&postcount=896

Pozdrawiam i dzięki.

ox/P


----------



## Raine

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=910470
do usunięcia z mojej winy 

ox/P


----------



## wiewior

Spamer
załatwiony, P-S


----------



## Offspring

Czy wy też macie tak, że po najechaniu kursorem na to kółko w lewym dolnym rogu posta pokazuje wam się tekst "[user] no esta en linea" albo "esta en linea ahora"? Po jakiemu to jest do diabła?


----------



## Guest

Kopiuj wklej---->google tłumacz

"użytkownik jest off/online"

hiszpański


----------



## Petr

proszę o połączenie wątków 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=910732&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274310&page=15

done, P-S


----------



## Petr

moim zdaniem niezbyt szczęśliwy pomysł http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39621216#post39621216
----
na razie niech będzie - zobaczymy jak się rozwinie , P-S


----------



## eSop

cholerka! fakt, że na forum piszę rzadko, zdecydowanie więcej czytam- ale dlaczego jak już coś napiszę, to często nie zwiększa mi się liczba postów?


----------



## Smuggler

W dziale Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa posty się nie nabijają.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

^^Nad czym wielu forumowiczow bardzo ubolewa:lol:


----------



## Offspring

nsolak said:


> Kopiuj wklej---->google tłumacz
> 
> "użytkownik jest off/online"
> 
> hiszpański


To wiem.  Ale dlaczego to akurat jest po hiszpańsku, gdy cały interfejs forum jest po angielsku?


----------



## 625

Tak dla jaj.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608&page=380

Zwracam uwagę na konieczność moderacji wątku, bo ostatnie parę stron jest o
a)hokeju we wschodnim Kirgistanie
b)długości przyrodzenia
c)zajebistości albańskich stadionów
d)rozbudowie SN do rozmiarów maracany
e)rozgrywaniu na SN mistrzostw w nurkowaniu głębinowym

-------
trochę skasowałem, ale to nie moja działka, nie jestem w temacie... niech ktoś dokończy porządki, P-S


----------



## jacca

Poproszę o wycięcie awanturnictwa z http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630275&page=8 czyli usunięcie postów od #146 do #153.

done, P-S


----------



## HS

Offspring said:


> To wiem.  Ale dlaczego to akurat jest po hiszpańsku, gdy cały interfejs forum jest po angielsku?


interfejs ma dwie wersje - angielską i hiszpańską, może to po prostu błąd systemu?


----------



## pmaciej7

Wątki do połączenia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909542
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=868212


Tu można by zmienić tytuł, bo mac_s już raczej nic nie doradzi:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520877


Chyba *Siedem* cudów?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=910522
Zresztą cały tytuł jest taki trochę masło-maślany.

poprawione, P-S


----------



## Guest

Kochani moderatorzy, może na prawdę spojrzycie do wątku o Stadionie Narodowym?


----------



## cichus1

moze ktos otworzyc watek o Swiatyni Opatrznosci Bozej, mam najnowsze foty, z wczoraj, z elemntami kopuly, nie wiem czy to osotatnio wybudowano ale zdjec aktualnych w watku nie ma 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233693&page=35


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39652258&postcount=6


Marcin said:


> Mnie tez niezmiernie wkurza halas … ale co zrobic? Nie zawsze widac skad idzie halas, a jak widac to nie zawsze ma sie karabin pod reka a jak sie ma to nie zawsze ma sie ochote na dozywotnia cisze w celi.
> 
> *Ludzie to debile*, lubia halas bo *sa tepi i znieczuleni *… pozabierac *motlochowi *wszystko; quady, komorki, ipody i telewizory i *gnac i ch batem do roboty *aby wiekszosc owocow ich pracy zabierac im sila. Jedynie w niedziele relaks i nauka w kosciele. Takie rozwiazanie proponuje.


^^ Mocno chore poglądy i propozycje. Nie wiem czy wpłynął na to poweekendowy kac, czy nieduane dzieciństwo ale uważam, że skasowanie tego jest oczywiste. A jako człowiek poczułem się urażony, gdyż nazwano mnie debilem, i innych, wszystkich forumowiczów też. Proponuję karę


----------



## kowal 3D

Marcin chyba po prostu żartował


----------



## 625

cichus1 said:


> moze ktos otworzyc watek o Swiatyni Opatrznosci Bozej, mam najnowsze foty, z wczoraj, z elemntami kopuly, nie wiem czy to osotatnio wybudowano ale zdjec aktualnych w watku nie ma
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233693&page=35


ok


----------



## PLH

Czy może ktoś zajrzeć do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565980&page=167 , bo ostatnio dyskusja sprowadza się, z przymrużeniem oka bądź bez, do zaprowadzenia u nas komunizu celem szybszej budowy dróg. Żenada i onet. Albo odwrotnie.


----------



## mikeleg

Proszę łodwiesić:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903806

Dziękłuje z góry 

Zrobione, P-S


----------



## Milling

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39720066&postcount=1750

Do usunięcia.

done, P-S

dzięki


----------



## mikeleg

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku z poza tematu (tj. dotyczących linii tramwajowej):
Stąd:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=808428&page=3
Tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=911844



^^^^done/Mika'el


----------



## Bolek

Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476412
*[Opole] Regiolne lotnisko Kamień Śląski* na *[Opolskie] lotniska i lądowiska* w ten sposób wątek będzie rozwojowy.


^^^^ done/Mika'el


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## pmaciej7

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=882888

Ostatnich parę stron to szczerzenie kłów na siebie. Czy to da się przeczyścić w taki sposób, żeby zostały tylko posty o piłce?

Skasowałem 12 postów o napinkach i bla bla bla, P-S


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446580&page=82 #1626 #1627 do wycięcia zanim się OT o pierdołach na dobre zacznie :/

done, P-S


----------



## miro

odblokujcie watek o ekstraklasie, za chwile ruszaja rozgrywki, sklady sie krystalizuja, rozgrywane sa ostatnie sparingi i nawet nie ma gdzie o tym poczytac i popisac.

tymbardziej ze dzis ten ciekawe mecz - Super Puchar Polski.


----------



## mateq

Ależ jest gdzie:

http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/f,1139,Ekstraklasa_tv.html

i inne.


----------



## miro

w takim razie proponuje zamknac SSC, forum GW wszystkich pomiesci...


----------



## lenin

miro said:


> w takim razie proponuje zamknac SSC, forum GW wszystkich pomiesci...



chcesz zatakować serwery GW..tożto crime


----------



## dawidny

:lol:


----------



## skansen

Kiedyś w dziale "Fotoforum" był wątek "Szkoła fotografowania" czy jakoś tak. Nie wiem czemu, po krótkim czasie zniknął. Jak można chcieć ożywienia działu, gdy kasuje się wszelką pozytywną aktywność, wzbogacającą go merytorycznie? Wiem, że istnieją specjalistyczne fora, ale tutaj można poradzić się "znajomych" userów w miłej atmosferze. Jeśli ten wątek istnieje, ale mi się nie wyświetla to proszę o radę jak go pokazać. Jeśli takiego nie ma, to proszę o niekasowanie, gdy się nagle pojawi.


----------



## xsxxxxx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=725610
ten?


----------



## skansen

^^ dzięki! dziwnym trafem nie wyświetlał mi się. Wkrótce go rozruszam! Chodzi właśnie o tego typu wątek, w którym będą porady dot. techniki fotografowania i obróbki.


----------



## elpolako

fotoforum jest chyba jedynym działem na FPW gdzie wyświetlają się tylko wątki z ostatniego miesiąca, więc takich "zaginionych" wątków jest więcej


----------



## Mruczek

Proszę o korektę na stronie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396858

Wieżowiec Kulczyk Holding nie jest w Śródmieściu tylko na Woli i link powinien być przeniesiony pod inwestycje wolskie.

Dziękuję


----------



## xsxxxxx

skansen said:


> ^^ dzięki! dziwnym trafem nie wyświetlał mi się. Wkrótce go rozruszam! Chodzi właśnie o tego typu wątek, w którym będą porady dot. techniki fotografowania i obróbki.


Nie ma za co,na dole strony w Fotoforum musisz sobie ustawić żeby wyświetlało tematy w których nie pisano dłużej niż 30 dni  (No chyba ,że masz ,wtedy to już tylko 625 Ci pewnie pomoże)

Teraz kolej na moje pytanie...
Czy to coś z moją pocztą ,czy zwariowała skrzynka SSC ,że dostałem wczoraj życzenia urodzinowe (automatycznie wysyłane) ,mimo że miałem je 20 kwietnia?


----------



## dawidny

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40299846#post40299846

Do zamknięcia...


----------



## esce

Witam,

mam pytanie techniczne, właśnie dowiedziałem się, że mój brat zarejestrował się na forum, oczywiście korzystamy z tej samej sieci. Czy może to być w przyszłości źródłem jakiegoś problemu, np. podejrzenia o multikonto?


----------



## michal_w

Mógłby mi ktoś wyjaśnić z jakiego powodu zostały usunięte moje posty z wątku o stadionie narodowym? Może być pm.


----------



## xsxxxxx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40330560&postcount=4199

Spójrzcie na jego posty...

del/P


----------



## mikeleg

Proponuję zmianę nazwy tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=143918

Na 
[Polska] Domy Handlowe

zrobione, P-S


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40341366#post40341366

Skasujcie mój post numer 4 .
Pomyłkowy pościk.

skasowany, P-S


----------



## mskuba

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40340260&postcount=1461

Trochę się koledzy rozpędzili...

Posprzątane, P-S


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40341634#post40341634 połączyć z tym : 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=915352

połączone, P-S


----------



## Biały

Prosiłbym o przeniesienie ostatnich postów (od 78), do wątku o DK22 (zapostowałem linka w temacie).

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544554&page=4

gotowe, P-S

dzięki, B


----------



## michal_w

michal_w said:


> Mógłby mi ktoś wyjaśnić z jakiego powodu zostały usunięte moje posty z wątku o stadionie narodowym? Może być pm.


Nikt się nie chce przynać? Trudno.
Szkoda tylko, że forum to z miesiąca na miesiąc zaczyna obniżać swój poziom, prym wiodą licealiści, którzy rozwalaja wątki pisząc o pierdołach przez dziesiątki stron, a usuwane są posty merytorycznych userów ze stażem, którzy zwracają na to uwagę.


----------



## skansen

Proszę o skasowanie trzech ostatnich stron napinania się i gadania o niczym od tego postu (8311) do końca wątku. Tego wątku.


----------



## stalowy

skansen said:


> Proszę o skasowanie trzech ostatnich stron napinania się i gadania o niczym od tego postu (8311) do końca wątku. Tego wątku.


Popieram,...jak najszybciej proszę o zrobienie tam porządku!!!


----------



## Madox

skansen said:


> Proszę o skasowanie trzech ostatnich stron napinania się i gadania o niczym od tego postu (8311) do końca wątku. Tego wątku.


Popieram, niezły bałagan się tam zrobił. hno:


----------



## Sulej

Też popieram


----------



## skansen

Ja rozumiem, że 625 i TH wyjechali... ale może któryś z modów spoza Wrocławia ulitowałby się nad biednym wątkiem o ST pełnym OT i spełnił nie tylko moją prośbę z wcześniejszego postu... --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40364492&postcount=2517


----------



## voy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=922066 

trzeba przenieść tu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400736

zrobione, P-S


----------



## skansen

Bezsensowne posty do kasacji:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40392636&postcount=8318

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40392796&postcount=8319

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40393060&postcount=8320

i sorry za kłopot, trochę w tym mojej winy, ale jak widzę, że Wrocman zaczyna pianę toczyć pogrubioną czcionką to nie mogę ze śmiechu.

zrobione, P-S


----------



## zajf

Ratujcie modowie!

Wątek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=885698&page=3

od postu #51 do #71 wszystko do wycięcia (choć niektóre posty zawierają merytoryczne odrobinki)

I proszę o napisanie jakiegoś posta kojącego nastroje, bo niektórym na wakacjach się nudzi.

załatwione, P-S


----------



## dawidny

Jaki według Was wątek Ziemia Obiecana miał wpływ na PR Łodzi, czy tu na SSC wpłynął w jakiś sposób na myślenie nie łodzian o Mieście Łodzi ?? Był to ważny wątek rozpoznawany, miał markę brakuje Wam go ??   

Jeżeli ktoś jest chętny do dyskusji na temat łódzkiego PR czy o Łodzi zapraszam 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=915096&page=6


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Ale to nie jest miejsce do reklamowania innych wątków.


----------



## dawidny

Ale to wniosek i prośba, gdzie mam coś takiego wkleić żeby nie zaśmiecać Forum i żeby znaleźć odbiorcę?? Nie takie wnioski już tu trafiały


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Ale jaki wniosek składasz?  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534640&page=89 jest otwarty, tak?  ten, który polecasz również... więc o co chodzi? .


----------



## dawidny

Wątek Ziemia Obiecana jest oficjalnie zamknięty nieoficjalnie kasuję z niego nieukazujące się zdjęcia co mi łatwo nie przychodzi bo to żmudna robota... Jak skończę może w ich miejsce wkleję właściwe. Wątek jest zamknięty i proszę w nim nie postować! Dyskusja na dziś to czy kogoś to interesuje i czy chce założyć wątek wzorem tego.

Tu w tym miejscu ==> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=915096&page=6


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453083&page=97

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na *Formuła 1*, bez kropki i po polsku, bo zaraz ktoś sraczki dostanie 


dziękuję


----------



## DooCharles

Wnoszę o przeniesienie do inwestycji ukończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40441354#post40441354

pozdrawiam


----------



## adam20

DooCharles said:


> Wnoszę o przeniesienie do inwestycji ukończonych:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40441354#post40441354
> pozdrawiam


Jakbys poczytal kilka ostatnich stron tamtego watka (a nie jeden komentarz) to bys wiedzial ze inwestycja jest nie ukonczona i nadal trwaja prace.


----------



## Carte

Możecie Panowie zrobić coś z tym postem, bo podane są bezpośrednie linki do kamer ze stadionu w Poznaniu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40482184&postcount=235


----------



## dawidny

Do wykasowania

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40486026&postcount=761
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40486178&postcount=762

skasowane, P-S


----------



## Marlon Monsoon

^^ Dzięki za info. Na ogół staram się nie ulegać rozmaitym propagandom, ale gdy zobaczysz, jak kroją rower tuż obok Twojego, to ciężko zachować rozsądek.
A poza tym nie powinniśmy się pocieszać tym, że gdzieś jest gorzej, lecz zawczasu pomyśleć o rozwiązaniu problemu (zwłaszcza, że prędzej czy później dołączymy do "ekstraklasy").


----------



## Middle-God

^^ Ostatnio sporo podróżuje pociągami i zauważyłem, że problem przewozu rowerów nie został w nich fachowo rozwiązany. Bo na cały pociąg relacji Katowice-Bielsko, czy Katowice-Żywiec, a w innych pewnie też przypada tylko kilka miejsc na rowery. Zwłaszcza w odnowionych składach. Czy PKP zapomniało o rowerzystach?


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40495700&postcount=2611

uprzedzam fakty - do wycięcia ten post i prawdopodobnie następne reperkusje po nim .

done, P-S


----------



## kwachu89

Od tej instytucji nie wymagałbym żadnych pozytywnych działań (bo negatywnych mamy aż nadto) a rowerzyści to już na pewno nie są ich priorytetem... Po prostu PKP oferuje "zgniły kompromis" bo wartość użytkowa ich projektów względem 2 kółek jest stosunkowo niska a przed opinią publiczną się zawsze obronią bo przecież coś już jest...


----------



## szotrab70

Co do PKP... za niedługo zostanie odblokowany rynek kolejowy dla zagranicznych przewoźników (2010 rok). Mam nadzieję, że CD i DB zrobią tu jakiś porządek, a przynajmniej zmotywują PKP do działania (może nawet nam odpadnie z rynku:devil.


----------



## Pstrykacz

szotrab70 said:


> To rusz tyłek z zaścianka i zacznij zwiedzać metropolie Europy zachodniej.
> Pierwszy przystanek - Paryż i jego VELIB.


Byłem prawie wszędzie. Jeśli stojakiem na rowery w Paryżu chcesz udowadniać, że to "ważny" środek transportu to nie mamy o czym rozmawiać. Odnieś to do kilometrów pokonywanych w tym czasie metrem i wyjdzie Ci nic.


----------



## kwachu89

szotrab70 said:


> Co do PKP... za niedługo zostanie odblokowany rynek kolejowy dla zagranicznych przewoźników (2010 rok). Mam nadzieję, że CD i DB zrobią tu jakiś porządek, a przynajmniej zmotywują PKP do działania (może nawet nam odpadnie z rynku:devil.


Śmiem twierdzić że to położy nie tylko PKP ale i całą polską kolej ale to nie ten temat...

@Pstrykacz

Był kiedyś w TVP Kultura (żeby nie było że się nie ukulturalniam  ) wywiad z liderem grupy Czesław Śpiewa... On się wychował w Danii i było tam kilka urywków z centrum Kopenhagi... Nie mam żadnych namacalnych dowodów ale rowerzystów było tam multum, nawet sam lider mówił że trzeba uważać na rowerzystów bo jest ich pełno po prostu... Może to nie jest wypowiedź jakiegoś eksperta  ale rower w Danii śmiało (tak mi się wydaje) można zaliczyć do ważnych środków transportu...


----------



## Pstrykacz

Przykład Kopenhagi jest powszechnie znany i przytaczany do znudzenia w Warszawie przez oszołomów z Masy Krytycznej. Oprócz Kopenhagi istnieją setki miast, które nie poszyły tym śladem z wielu powodów. Choćby dlatego, że są większe lub, że ludzie wolą podróżować sprawną komunikacją masową. Czy to źle ? Mi imponują miasta z rozbudowaną siatką metra a nie te, z tłumami ludzi na rowerach opatulonych w zimie i z muchami w zębach latem jak w Kopenhadze.


----------



## kwachu89

Ale metro = niesamowite koszty a my mówimy co można zrobić (przy rozsądnej polityce urzędów miejskich) tu i teraz za niewielkie pieniądze i przy okazji dać możliwość mieszkańcom trochę się poruszać... Oczywiście że polityka rowerowa nie jest w stanie zastąpić komunikacji miejskiej ale może być bardzo ważnym jej dodatkiem...


----------



## Phelot

Ponawiam prośbę...


Phelot said:


> Proszę o przeczyszczenie ostatniej strony tego wątku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422047&page=147
> Zrobił się tam nieprzyjemny offtop.


zrobione, P-S


----------



## Pstrykacz

Jestem lekko przewrażliwiony na tym punkcie. Popieram budowę ścieżek rowerowych i sam chętnie z nich korzystam. Sęk w tym, że wracając na moje podwórko czyli do Warszawy mamy sytuację w której lobby pro rowerowe jest bardzo głośne. Hasła przez nie głoszone wpisują się w popularną nutę proekologiczną a przez to zyskują poklask z automatu, bo nikt nie odważy się być przeciwko. W efekcie cienkie dziennikarzyny piszą artykuły, że rozwiązaniem bolączek stolicy jest budowa iluś tam tysięcy ścieżek rowerowych. Bzdura wielokrotnie powtarzana się utrwala i urzędnicy zaczynają się wypowiadać, że winni korkom są ludzie, bo zamiast jeździć samochodem powinni jeździć rowerami. I tu wracają zdjęcia z Kopenhagi. Nie pamiętam żeby ktokolwiek spróbował wniknąć i ustalić, czemu rowery na co dzień nie są popularne w Warszawie i czy jest cień szansy, żeby były.


----------



## Robak

Poruszyliście temat bezpieczeństwa. Ja także uważam, że to szalenie ważny problem. W zasadzie najważniejszy. Bo nawet jeśli na pewnym odcinku drogi nie ma ścieżki rowerowej to rowerzysta sobie poradzi. Oczywiście najlepiej, aby w miarę możliwości jak najdłużej mógł jeździć po ścieżce, ale po jezdni, po poboczy czy po trawie też da rade. A co do bezpieczeństwa to ja bym widział, aby choćby na próbę w najważniejszych punktach naszych miast postawić takie parkingi, które zapewniają bardzo duże poczucie bezpieczeństwa bez konieczności odpinania sakw, siodełek, liczników itp. A zwróćcie uwagę, że boksy (dość szerokie, sami przyznacie) na 10 rowerów zajmą co najwyżej 2 miejsca parkingowe.


----------



## settembrini

Pstrykacz said:


> Przykład Kopenhagi jest powszechnie znany i przytaczany do znudzenia w Warszawie przez oszołomów z Masy Krytycznej. Oprócz Kopenhagi istnieją setki miast, które nie poszyły tym śladem z wielu powodów.


kopenhaga jest bodaj najbardziej przyjaznym dla mieszkancow miastem w europie i rozwiazania tam zastosowane moga byc wzorem, wlaczniez rozbudowana siecia drog rowerowych. w czolowce tego rankingu jest tez wieden- ktory podobnie jak kopenhaga jest dla rowerzystow cholernie przyjazny, wzdluz niemal wszystkich ulic (na palcach jednej reki mozna policzyc miejsca, do ktorych nie dojedziesz jadac sciezka rowerowa) sa wyznaczone sciezki, w znacznej czesci sa to osobne od jezdni ciagi. oczywistym jest, ze rower nie jest zamiast komunikacji zbiorowej (i nikt przy zdrowych zmyslach tak nie twierdzi, wlacznie z masowiczami), jest jej podstawowym uzupelnieniem.


----------



## mateq

Carte said:


> Możecie Panowie zrobić coś z tym postem, bo podane są bezpośrednie linki do kamer ze stadionu w Poznaniu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40482184&postcount=235


Jedyne co mogłem, to wysłać prośbę do tamtejszych modów. Generalnie mógł to zrobić każdy


----------



## McReaked

Zgadzam się z Pstrykaczem, że sama budowa tysiąca kilometrów ścieżek rowerowych nie rozwiąże problemu.Ale drugiej strony odrzucenie roweru jako środka transportu, tylko dlatego że metro wydaje się lepsze, to krótkowzroczność. 

Otóż do najbliższej stacji metra mam około 8 minut drogi, i fakt - na plaże wolę wybrać się metrem, ale już gdy mam do przebycia mniej niż 3km wolę wsiąść na rower bo będzie szybciej i taniej. 

I prawda, że rower problemu korków w mieście nie rozwiąże, ale nie rozwiąże ich ani najlepszy autobus, ani żadne metro. Wydaje mi się że, połączony system metra, autobusów, podmiejskiej kolei i rowerów to rewelacyjny krok, aby problem korków zmniejszyć. 

Odległość pomiędzy przednimi zderzakami każdego z aut jadących za sobą po tej samej drodze to około 5 metrów. Zakładając, że 1000 aut jedzie po dwupasmowej jezdni będą zajmowały one około 2,5 km. Teraz wyobraźcie sobie 1000 samotnych kierowców, którzy pewnego dnia przesiadają się na rower. Może warto?


----------



## AdiBed

Codziennie jeżdżę do pracy rowerem. Około 10 km w jedną stronę po mieście. Jeżdżę głównie ulicami, w normalnym ruchu. Nudzi mnie jak słyszę to ględzenie o ścieżkach rowerowych. Jakoś w wielu miastach na Zachodzie masa rowerzystów czy cyklistów na skuterach jeździ w normalnym ruchu miejskim. W kaskach i co najważniejsze - zgodnie z przepisami. I jest to normalny, niesamowicie popularny środek transportu. Nie ma potrzeby wywalania milionów na ścieżki, na które zresztą nie ma w tych miastach miejsca (również w Polsce). Wystarczy kultura jazdy kierowców i rowerzystów.

Z własnej obserwacji wiem też, że jeżdżenie w normalnym ruchu zgodnie z przepisami jest bezpieczniejsze od skakania z chodnika na chodnik, przeciskania się między przechodniami czy przecinania przecznic ścieżką rowerową (bardzo niebezpieczne, kto jeździ ten wie). A najbardziej szlag mnie trafia jak idę w centrum miasta wśród tłumu pieszych, a między nami przeciska się rowerzysta... Tak - mówię to jako maniak rowerowy.

Rowery na ulice! Codziennie, nie tylko na Masie Krytycznej. Jechałem zresztą kilka razy, fajna zabawa!


----------



## DerMartini

Proszę o otwarcie wątku w dziale "Architektura i Urbanistyka" o nazwie:
*[Poznań] Urbanistyka* albo *[Poznań] Rozwój urbanistyczny miasta*
i przeniesienie tam postów nr 2014, 2016, 2020-2027
z [Poznań] Inwestycje mieszkaniowo-apartamentowe II


----------



## Bocian

To dlaczego nie są popularne? Może wiesz?
Poza tym na warszawie świat się nie kończy. We Wrocławiu widzę bardzo dużo rowerzystów.
Poza tym nikt nie twierdzi, że rowery są jedynie słusznym środkiem komunikacji. Kolej, tramwaj, autobusy, rowery i samochody powinny sie uzupełniać. Jako obywatel tego kraju mam prawo do wyboru takiego środka transportu, jaki mi pasuje w danym momencie. Na wakacje z małym dzieckiem i rodziną pojedziesz samochodem, na uczelnię lub do kina rowerem, na zakrapiana imprezę tramwajem. Każdy rodzaj transportu ma swoje wady i zalety przy czym w Polsce rowerzystom się kładzie kłody pod nogi. Na przykład ostatnio w Bydgoszczy jeden urzędas od dróg w wywiadzie dla Wyborczej powiedzial coś takiego:



> Kiedy zaczynałam przygotowywać ten tekst, zwróciłam się do dyrektora Zarządu Dróg Miejskich i Komunikacji Publicznej z pytaniami o strategie rozwoju bydgoskich dróg rowerowych w centrum miasta. - Po co w ogóle jeździć rowerem wśród spalin, po ulicach, zamiast po terenach zielonych? - usłyszałam od Jana Siudy.
> 
> - Żyjemy w XXI wieku - rower jest przecież środkiem lokomocji stosowanym powszechnie w bardziej rozwiniętej gospodarczo części Europy. U nas ścieżki są budowane chaotycznie, a w centrum ich brakuje. Rowerzyści żalą się, że nie ma dla nich miejsca na ulicach, a pobocza nie istnieją - wyjaśniam.
> 
> *- Jeśli narzekają na tłok, to niech sobie kupią węższe rowery - odpowiada.*
> 
> Zaniemówiłam.


http://miasta.gazeta.pl/bydgoszcz/1,35590,6865517,Jan_Siuda__Kupcie_sobie_wezsze_rowery.html
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=672326&page=2


----------



## Mimbla

Ciężko skomentować wypowiedź tego pana, bo cisną się na usta różne słowa.
Ja dojeżdżam rowerem do pracy prawie codziennie. Wynika to głównie z mojego lenistwa- z domu do tramwaju mam 5 minut piechotą, jadę 8 minut, od tramwaju do pracy mam 10 minut. Do tego dochodzi czas spędzony na przystankach i konieczność wcześniejszego wstawania, szczególnie latem, kiedy tramwaje jeżdżą tak rzadko. Rowerem dojazd zajmuje mi 20 minut. Jest zdrowiej, przyjemniej i oszczędniej. Co nie znaczy, że inne środki komunikacji są złe. Po prostu najlepiej wybrać taki, który w danym momencie jest jak najbardziej odpowiedni do sytuacji.
I nie polecam jazdę rowerem po chociaż jednym piwie- kolega tak stracił prawo jazdy.


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na [Warszawa] KDT 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456619
i przeniesienie go działu Architektura i Urbanistyka, albo do któregoś z działów Klub forum.
Inwestycja KDT na Placu Defilad już od jakiegoś czasu jest nieaktualna...

zrobione, P-S


----------



## mikeleg

Proponuję zmianę nazwy tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=131333&page=40
Na:
[Polska] Chaos przestrzenny

zrobione, P-S


----------



## Ellilamas

AdiBed said:


> Z własnej obserwacji wiem też, że jeżdżenie w normalnym ruchu zgodnie z przepisami jest bezpieczniejsze od skakania z chodnika na chodnik, przeciskania się między przechodniami czy przecinania przecznic ścieżką rowerową (bardzo niebezpieczne, kto jeździ ten wie). A najbardziej szlag mnie trafia jak idę w centrum miasta wśród tłumu pieszych, a między nami przeciska się rowerzysta... Tak - mówię to jako maniak rowerowy.


Właśnie dlatego tak ważne jest dobre zaprojektowanie ścieżki rowerowej.
http://rowerowegliwice.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2009-06-30T13:42:00+02:00&max-results=7


----------



## Robak

Dokładnie. Dodatkowo należy myśleć o wszystkich rowerzystach. Nie tylko młodych i zwinnych, ale także o osobach starszych lub rowerzystach, którzy boją się jeździć przy samochodach, na ruchliwych skrzyżowaniach lub tuż przy głośnych pojazdach. Więc choćby z tego względu ścieżki są potrzebne. I tak jak wspomniał Ellilamas, aby unikać sytuacji, że rowerzysta szarżuje chodnikiem, należy mu zapewnić bezpieczny tor jazdy. Znam wiele osób, które lubią jeździć na rowerze lecz po prostu boją się bliskości pojazdów mechanicznych. I jest to jak najbardziej dla mnie zrozumiałe.
A jeśli o ścieżkach będzie się mówiło, jeśli dużo osób będzie się zastanawiało jak je wybudować by były bezpieczne - i co najważniejsze - jeśli będą tworzone z ustalonymi już zasadami poprawności budowy ścieżek rowerowych to będzie Ci wygodniej jeździć choćby na niektórych odcinkach wzdłuż ścieżki. Jadąc skrajnią jezdni czasem natrafiamy na fałdy asfaltu, mnóstwo kanałów i czasem kałuże. W ten sposób wyjeżdżamy na środek jezdni. A to z kolei wzbudza niemiłe uczucia wśród kierowców.


----------



## 1000city

Zdecydowanie popieram inicjatywę. W Polsce dawno minęły już lata, gdy jeżdżenie rowerem wynikało z biedy - oznaczało, że delikwenta nie stać na auto, motocykl, choćby moplika. Nastał czas, by promować ten środek transportu. Oczywiście, co już wielu powyżej napisało, jako uzupełnienie - nie erzac - komunikacji zbiorowej czy indywidualnej. Pstrykacz odnosi się do Warszawy i chyba go rozumiem. Miasto znam słabo, ale na tyle, na ile widziałem zrobiło na mnie wrażenie bezkresnego blokowiska poprzecinanego kiepskimi, zakorkowanymi drogami. Jest przy tym rozległa i zatłoczona. To chyba nienajlepsze miejsce do wdrażania rowerowych innowacji. Ale inne, mniejsze i bardziej przyjazne człowiekowi miasta - czemu nie? Przychylam się do jednej z powyższych opinii, że budowa ścieżek rowerowych niekoniecznie jest priorytetem. Niemal do każdego miejsca w mieście prowadzi jezdnia i często wystarczy dbałość o wzajemne poszanownie kierowców, kolarzy i pieszych. Mam dwa samochody, ale od wiosny do jesieni na krótszych dystansach (powiedzmy do ok. 10 kilometrów, czyli większośc moich podróży) korzystam z roweru. A właściwie korzystałem, bo tydzień temu miałem kolizję z autem (wina obopólna) i rozwaliłem widelec (póki nie zrobię używam blachosmrodów). Z moich obserwacji - a bywało, że ciachałem po Kato 50-60 kilometrów dziennie - wynika, że jazda rowerem po jezdni nie nastręcza większych trudności i ryzyka (o ile nie stwarza go sam rowerzysta). Kultura kierowców systematycznie rośnie, podstawowym problemem są same drogi. W moim mieście niby najlepsze w kraju, a mimo to nie brakuje pozapadanych gulików czy nierówności na skraju jezdni, które wydatnie uprzykrzają jazdę rowerem. Poprawa stanu jezdni (konieczna tak czy siak) + intensywna edukacja uczestników ruchu to obok promocji rowerów klucz do sukcesu tego środka transportu. Ścieżki to wisienka do tortu, niezawsze realna, zawsze porządana. Ale często możliwa do zrobienia niewielkim kosztem w ramach chodnika i tego powinno być zdecydowanie więcej. W każdym razie najważniejsza jest zmiana podejścia do roweru. Obywatele! Na rowery! Większość z Was może. Wielu się przyda


----------



## Ellilamas

Gazeta.pl said:


> W piątek przed południem w Katowicach - Murckach doszło do napadu na oddział SKOK-u "Boże Dary". Złodziej, gdy otrzymał pieniądze, wsiadł na rower i odjechał. *Podczas ucieczki wpadł na kierowcę i oddał w jego kierunku strzał najprawdopodobniej z broni hukowej.*
> 
> - W godzinach przedpołudniowych w Katowicach - Murckach miał miejsce napad na oddział Spółdzielczej Kasy Oszczędnościowo - Kredytowej "Boże Dary". Nikt nie ucierpiał, złodziej uciekł z całą gotówką znajdującą się w placówce - napisał na Alert24 internauta Cam.
> 
> Katowicka policja potwierdza te informacje. Do napadu doszło po godz. 10. Do oddziału SKOK-u przy ul. Samsonowicza wszedł mężczyzna w kasku na głowie. - Przedmiotem przypominającym broń zaszantażował dwie kasjerki. Zażądał wydania pieniędzy, gdy je dostał wsiadł na rower i odjechał - powiedział rzecznik katowickiej policji.


Gdyby były ścieżki rowerowe to kierowcy nic by nie groziło. A co gdyby broń była prawdziwa?
I niech mi ktoś powie, że rower nie jest ważnym środkiem transportu!
:rofl:


----------



## Virgileq

zgłaszam: city vs city + trolling

miejsce: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871446&page=41

początek: #812
koniec: ostatni post.

Z góry dziękuję.

posprzątane, P-S


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Prośba o zamknięcie wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=925294
ok, P-S


----------



## shinzen

Proszę skasować ten wątek:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40640120#post40640120

Jest drugi wątek o tej samej nazwie.
done, P-S


----------



## Offspring

I dodatkowo do tytułu tego http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=925698 wątku proszę wstawić "ś" w słowie "oświetlenia". 

done, P-S


----------



## PLH

Drogowi modzi gdzies sie pochowali, wic daje tutaj:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204917&page=222

dwie ostatnie strony od 4411 del

done, P-S


----------



## Spencer

Proszę o wzmożoną kontrolę dwóch wątków dt. Powstania lub nawet ich prewencyjne zamknięcie na kilka dni, zanim się zacznie pyskówka.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=925574

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505954&page=5


----------



## Pawlo7

Spencer said:


> Proszę o wzmożoną kontrolę dwóch wątków dt. Powstania lub nawet ich prewencyjne zamknięcie na kilka dni, zanim się zacznie pyskówka.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=925574
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505954&page=5


Oki. Ja już obiecuję, że będę grzeczny :angel: A tak w ogóle to historia, w szczególności ta najnowsza to trudny temat, który często budzi kontrowersje.


----------



## 0lo

Po tym jak "zabrali" im Euro to jego posty były nawet zabawne ale teraz zaczyna się to robić już nudne.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40673848&postcount=25

Polityka poza PHP, city vs. city no i spamowanie. Czy można chcieć więcej?

Ogólnie cały wątek do przewietrzenia bo jeszcze się dobrze nie zaczął a już żółć kapie z monitora.


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40686224&postcount=694

Eh...takie komentarze są już niesmaczne i nudne. Poziom niesamowicie niski. Jeżeli ktoś nie potrafi w miarę obiektywnej wystawić oceny czy komentarza do projektu w trakcie realizacji to niech lepiej nic nie pisze. Po "litanii" tekstów o Czarnobylu, bunkrach, gniotach, sokowirówkach i co tam jeszcze było mam już dość czytania tak dennych postów. Myślę, że inni podzielają opinię, chyba, że to tylko moja własna opinia  Zresztą ten pan dostał już upomnienie w komentarzu do profilu, żeby bez sensu nie reaktywował starych wątków, a w tym wypadku tak jest. Ja osobiście z ciekawością śledzę wątek o ŚOB i nagle po miesiącu nieaktywności takiego wątku wchodzi jakiś ......(pozostawię dla siebie to określenie, bo nie chcę bringa za obrazę  ) z postem nic nie wnoszącym do dyskusji, wręcz obniżającym poziom dyskusji...wystarczająco już obniżony.
Da radę?


----------



## Robak

Nie tylko na Górnym Śląsku i Zagłębiu, ale i w całej Polsce potrzebne jest kompleksowe podejście do tematu. Nie tylko troska o ścieżki rowerowe. Przede wszystkim dbałość o kodeks ruchu drogowego, egzekwowanie wykroczeń kierowców oraz rowerzystów, wprowadzenie ubezpieczeń dla rowerzystów (od wypadku, kradzieży itp.). "Obywatele! Na rowery!" taki właśnie ma cel. Potrzebna jest edukacja urzędników by Ci nie marnowali pieniędzy na drogi rowerowe tworząc buble, po których rowerzyści później nie chcą jeździć.


----------



## Bolek

Prosze o uzupełnienie nazwy wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558566
na następującą *[Brzeg i Skarbimierz] Inwestycje i remonty*

gotowe, P-S


----------



## wloclawianin

Litanii o ŚOB ciąg dalszy, jestem ciekaw jak się to rozwinie, ale jednak regulamin ważniejszy 
Do usunięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40717834&postcount=698
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40718646&postcount=699
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40720046&postcount=703
i najwyżej posty powiązane:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40720234&postcount=704
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40719636&postcount=702
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40720342&postcount=705
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40720468&postcount=706

Jednocześnie wnoszę o zamknięcie wątku do pojawienia się znaczących zmian czy też postępów tej inwestycji.

pokasowane, P-S


----------



## DooCharles

proszę o utwożenie dwóch wątków 

"inwestycje ukończone" 

w tematach:
1.Infrastruktura kolejowa
2.Infrastruktura lotnicza i wodna

gdyż zakłóca to korzystanie z tematów.

Prosiłbym także by moneratorzy przejżeli wątki na forum i poprzenosili te wątki które już są dawno zapomniane, a nadal znajdują się w ogólnych wątkach inwestycji aktualnie budowanych, a nie są przeniesione do inwestycju ukończonych.

dziękuje z góry.


----------



## Petr

Petr said:


> proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284938
> na: [Warszawa] Wizje rozwoju sieci metra
> i przeniesienie tam off topicu, który się ciągnie przez kilka stron od tego postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39776292&postcount=1926
> rozumiem, że jest sezon ogórkowy, ale nie można przez to przebrnąć szukając wieści o przebiegu przetargu. :bash:


Moderatorzy mają wakacje, chyba już od kilku miesięcy...


----------



## HAL 9010

Ktoś może wyjaśnić dlaczego wątek o ekstraklasie jest zamykany wg jakiś wahadłowych schematów? Jakaś godzina policyjna? W każdym bądź razie chciałbym powiedzieć, że Cracovia staje się nowym Górnikiem Zabrze poprzedniego sezonu.


----------



## mateq

^^ wątek o ekstraklasie będzie zamykany i otwierany zgodnie ze wskaźnikiem napięcia - tj. jeśli ilość usuniętych postów przekroczy liczbę trzech na stronę, nastąpi automatyczne zamknięcie. 

Do wiadomości podaję, że obecnie ostatnia strona ma dwadzieścia sześć usuniętych postów.


----------



## Tomek 2008

^^ To może otworzyć jakiś alternatywny wątek o ekstraklasie dla sprawnych inaczej :lol:


----------



## HAL 9010

No dobra, w sumie to nie jest złe, ale wtedy pozostałe powiązane wątki zostaną zaspamowane, nie zastanawialiście się nad tym ?


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

mateq said:


> ^^ wątek o ekstraklasie będzie zamykany i otwierany zgodnie ze wskaźnikiem napięcia - tj. jeśli ilość usuniętych postów przekroczy liczbę trzech na stronę, nastąpi automatyczne zamknięcie.
> 
> Do wiadomości podaję, że obecnie ostatnia strona ma dwadzieścia sześć usuniętych postów.


26 usuniętych postów, pięknie... Ładnie że policzyłeś.
Albo mieliśmy do czynienia z jakimś totalnym ewenementem i te 26 postów wszystkie jak jeden mąż zawierały treści wulgarne bądź łamały netykietę w inny sposób, albo po prostu musimy zmienić moderatora, bo ten co jest i radośnie kasuje według własnego "widzimisię", zachowuje się powoli jak palant nadużywający swojej władzy, co jest niestety ze szkodą dla naszego forum.

Żądam przywrócenia moich postów, dlatego że ani nie złamały regulaminu forum i netykiety, ani nie były nie na temat.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Najlepsze jest to, że w wątku o LM i LE posypały się brigi, teraz lecą jakieś totalnie offtopowe dyskusje, ale moderator ma to w d**** i wątek dalej hula.
Tymczasem z wątku o ekstraklasie poleciały hurtem 26 postów, które nijak nie powinny były być skasowane, a sam wątek zamknięto. O co chodzi panie moderatorze? No bo chyba nie o to, że raczyłem przywołać ostatni wywiad Mirosława Okońskiego, w którym Okoński twierdzi, że Lecha już nie ma, tylko jest Amica? :?
Innych grzechów sobie panie moderatorze z Poznania nie przypominam [sic!]


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

henry hill said:


> Chyba szykuje się urlop dla kogoś.


Oczywiście czekam na niechybną karę niczym grom z nieba za uzasadnioną przeze mnie uwagę, że nadużywanie władzy przez moderatora jest zachowaniem głupim (godnym palanta). Nawet jeśli nie jest to uwaga ad personam tylko odnosząca się do zachowania, to przecież moderator nie zmarnuje takiej okazji, by mnie wywalić na parę dni i zamknąć usta - w końcu ma władzę, no nie?


----------



## mateq

Gadaj zdrów... ja ci wybaczam.

Dyskusja o Twoich, czy kogokolwiek innego "kompleksach" off-topiciem jednak bezdyskusyjnie jest. A i jakieś przerabiane flagi nie są sednem kolejnej kolejki ekstraklasy. Tyle.

Generalnie wątki piłkarskie są na najniższym poziomie na tym forum. Ilość spięć jest największa. Ilość kasowanych postów również, brgów, banów... trzeba zastanowić się nad sensem ich w ogóle istnienia.


----------



## Slaff

Ich sens istnienia jest tylko trzeba wprowadzic coś na wzór regulaminu z wątku exotic cars i zaznaczyc to w tytule tematu. No i do tego regularna moderacja.


----------



## mateq

^^ Sprawę będziemy dyskutować, gdyż ja na pewno sam decyzji o "banie na piłkę" nie podejmę - życie mi jeszcze miłe 

Już w zeszłorocznym wątku ostrzegałem, że tylko od udzielających się w nim i ich zachowania zależy, czy w tym sezonie taki wątek również będzie. Zapowiadało się nie tak źle, ale w tej chwili to jest dno! A to dopiero początek...

Podoba mi się natomiast wątek "Typer". Bez spięć, jest rywalizacja. Ok. Jak będziecie chcieli, to nawet go podwieszę.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Slaff said:


> Ich sens istnienia jest tylko trzeba wprowadzic coś na wzór regulaminu z wątku exotic cars i zaznaczyc to w tytule tematu. No i do tego *regularna moderacja*.


Myślisz, że każdy będzie specjalnie 24h moderował wątek by przypadkiem nie doszło do ''wybuchu'' ? na FPW jest tysiące wątków i każdy wymaga moderacji.
I specjalny wątek o ekstraklasie musi być pod czujnym okiem non-stop tak ? jeżeli wątek doprowadza do zbyt skrajnych napięć i kontrowersji - jest usuwany proste.

W końcu modowie to nie roboty .


----------



## HAL 9010

Akurat ja nie mam nic przeciwko kasowanym postom, tyle że nie ma sensu takie zamykanko na jakiś czas wątku o ekstraklasie, bo wówczas zostaną zaspamowane powiązane wątki typu 'typer' 'LM/LE' 'transfery' 'I liga' . No i ja popieram działania Mateq w tym zakresie, ale moim zdaniem sposób zamykania wątku jest niedobry. Wątek o ekstraklasie przeradzał się w kulturalną napinkę pozbawioną sensu i wzajemne międzyklubowe najeżdżanie się bez ładu i składu. Multum wielkich postów na temat tego jacy to są kibice przeciwnej drużyny czy też ich klub i dodawanie jakiś niejasnych jakiejś dziwacznej genezy klubów/kibiców. Może mieści się to jako tako w temacie, ale ustawiczna rozmowa na ten temat bez przerwy sprawia, że jest to OT. Moim zdaniem temat o ekstraklasie to przede wszystkim temat w którym powinno się dawać jakieś sensowne artykuły, filmy z bramek, dyskusje na temat meczów i ewentualnie krótkie zmianki na temat sytuacji w klubie albo też o kibicach etc. (tyle, że krótkie i zasadne w przeciwieństwie do tego co jest teraz, bo dyskusje o klubach, kibicach są najmniej ciekawe biorąc pod uwagę ogół czytającej ten temat społeczności). Z drugiej strony obecny temat to pikuś przy tym co działo się w poprzednim sezonie .


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

mateq said:


> Gadaj zdrów... ja ci wybaczam.
> 
> Dyskusja o Twoich, czy kogokolwiek innego "kompleksach" off-topiciem jednak bezdyskusyjnie jest. A i jakieś przerabiane flagi nie są sednem kolejnej kolejki ekstraklasy. Tyle.


Sorry, ale trzeba było wyciąć post lewika (o ile pamiętam) o kompleksach, a moje zostawić. Chociaż ja uważam, że lewik nie złamał regulaminu i jego post też powinien zostać (no chyba że uznamy, że gadanie o kompleksach jest nie na temat, ale nie sądzę, abyśmy powinni byli ustalić zasadę, że każemy każdy offtopik skasowaniem, bo trzeba by było wówczas skasować pół FPW).

A co do flagi - sytuacja została kulturalnie wyjaśniona. Flaga nie jest sednem ekstraklasy, ale była sednem konkretnej rozmowy na temat ekstraklasy, która się akurat toczyła i którą chamsko wyciąłeś.

Wiesz po co tu jesteś? Po to, aby kasować posty niezgodne z netykietą i karać ludzi, którzy tę netykietę łamią. Jeżeli dyskusja przebiega w ten sposób, że regulamin forum i netykieta nie są łamane, to wara ci od naszych postów. Możesz owszem wtrącić uwagę, że rozmowa zbacza na niebezpieczne tory, ale to wszystko co możesz. Kasowanie postów jak leci, postów, które na to nie zasługują, jest jawnym pogwałceniem zasad forum i nadużywaniem twojej władzy. Uważam że moderatorów za taką samowolkę powinno się karać tak samo jak zwykłych userów, którzy coś przeskrobią. Moderatorzy to nie święte krowy a to forum nie jest ich. Moderatorzy są dla nas, w końcu to my ich wybieramy, i taki jest sens tej roboty.



> Generalnie wątki piłkarskie są na najniższym poziomie na tym forum. Ilość spięć jest największa. Ilość kasowanych postów również, brgów, banów... trzeba zastanowić się nad sensem ich w ogóle istnienia.


A ja uważam, że powinniśmy się zastanowić nad zmianą moderatora albo zasad jakie tu niestety panują od jakiegoś czasu. Wątki piłkarskie są jednymi z najpopularniejszych miejsc w Hyde Parku i można śmiało powiedzieć, że dla wielu Hyde Park na FPW jest synonimem miejsca gdzie można pogadać o piłce. Że są spięcia? A co w tym złego? Wszyscy mamy gadać o pierdołach i komplementować swoje ciuszki jak w co po niektórych gejowskich wątkach tu obecnych? Spięcia nie są złe, jeżeli rozmówcy trzymają pewien poziom. Jestem pewien, że nie przekroczyłbym w tej dyskusji z lewikiem granicy, która oznacza pogwałcenie zasad forum. Nie możesz karać za coś, czego nie zrobiliśmy, tak jak policja nie może karać za posiadanie noża, bo nożem hipotetycznie można zabić.
Jeszcze bym jakoś ścierpiał te drakońskie zasady, gdyby tylko były stosowane dla wszystkich po równo. Tymczasem ty działasz podług własnej stronniczej logiki: Zamykasz wątek, w którym do niczego nie doszło i kasujesz 26 najzwyczajniejszych w świecie postów (z czego może 3 podpadały pod to "spięcie"), a w innym wątku, też piłkarskim, lecą brigi i bany, a także teksty nie na temat, które powinny być na privie raczej, a mimo to wątek dalej sobie działa.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Szczepann said:


> Akurat ja nie mam nic przeciwko kasowanym postom (...)


A ja mam, bo po nie po to poświęcam czas na to forum, aby po napisaniu mojego postu przyszedł sobie moderator i stwierdził "ach, ten post może się (choć nie musi) okazać w przyszłości przyczynkiem do jakiegoś spięcia, skasuję go bo mam władzę, a najlepiej, to zamknę wątek i pokażę kto tu rządzi".
To jest chore.


----------



## mateq

^^ Przykro mi Mikael, ale Twój dorobek brigów nie uprawnia Ciebie do pouczania moderatora. 

Wiemy natomiast, że jesteś tu od lat. 

Z racji Twojego stażu częściowo chociaż odpowiem. 

Wiesz jakie wątki byłby prawdopodobnie najpopularniejsze tutaj? Zapewne o religii, o seksie, światopoglądzie i temu podobne. I Ty byłbyś jednym z głównie się tam udzielających. Nie bez powodu takich wątków tu nie chcemy. Nie chcemy kłótni, ciągłego cięcia, brigowania, banowania. Nie chcemy niezdrowych emocji, które to właśnie bardzo często wybuchają m.in. w wątkach piłkarskich.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Slaff said:


> Ich sens istnienia jest tylko trzeba wprowadzic coś na wzór regulaminu z wątku exotic cars i zaznaczyc to w tytule tematu. No i do tego regularna moderacja.


Żadnego dodatkowego regulaminu nie trzeba wprowadzać. Jest regulamin mówiący o poszanowaniu netykiety i on powinien wystarczyć. Złamanie netykiety oznacza karę w postaci briga lub bana. Proste.
Jeżeli moderatorzy nie radzą sobie z takimi zasadami, to może należy ich zmienić? Nakładanie na forum dodatkowych arbitralnie ustalonych obostrzeń i zakazów jest w gruncie rzeczy ukróceniem wolności słowa. Idea forum, dla którego zostało stworzone, całkowicie ginie. Niedługo nie będzie można skrytykować żadnych zachowań i poglądów, a w wątku o piłce będzie można komentować tylko bieżące wyniki kolejek ekstraklasy :/


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

mateq said:


> ^^ Przykro mi Mikael, ale Twój dorobek brigów *nie uprawnia Ciebie do pouczania moderatora.*


Ho ho ho, tak jest panie pułkowniku

Mój dorobek brigów (jakieś 5 przez całe 6 lat, z czego większość ostatnio) zawdzięczam właśnie takiemu modowaniu jakie krytykuję i dobrze wiesz, że nieraz zostałem zbrigowany za coś takiego, jak to, co mi teraz łaskawie wybaczyłeś. Czyli właściwie za nic. Ale mniejsza o to. Fakt bycia wcześniej brigowanym nie umniejsza słuszności tego co teraz mówię.




> Wiesz jakie wątki byłby prawdopodobnie najpopularniejsze tutaj? Zapewne o religii, o seksie, światopoglądzie i temu podobne. I Ty byłbyś jednym z głównie się tam udzielających. Nie bez powodu takich wątków tu nie chcemy. Nie chcemy kłótni, ciągłego cięcia, brigowania, banowania. Nie chcemy niezdrowych emocji, które to właśnie bardzo często wybuchają m.in. w wątkach piłkarskich.


Seksu i światopoglądu na forum już nie ma, ale piłka powinna zostać, bo nie generuje nawet 1/4 spięć, jakie były w tych konfliktogennych wątkach.
A te spięcia które są, potrafisz ładnie wyciąć, czyli się da (wątek o LM i LE), sęk w tym, że często też zawodzisz na całej linii (wątek o ekstraklasie). Tu bym szukał problemu.


----------



## mateq

_(wątek o ekstraklasie). Tu bym szukał problemu._

Dokładnie. Trzeba ten wątek wyciąć, to rozwiąże problem z każdej ze stron 

Sprawę tę, jak mówiłem, poruszymy z innymi moderatorami oraz adminem 625 jak wróci. 
Do tego czasu będę naprawdę prosił o spokój. 
Jaka będzie decyzja? Nie wiem. Ale na dziś moja opinia co do dalszego funkcjonowania tegoż wątku jest negatywna.

BTW. Ja Tobie żadnego briga do dzisiaj nie dałem


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

mateq said:


> _(wątek o ekstraklasie). Tu bym szukał problemu._
> 
> Dokładnie. Trzeba ten wątek wyciąć, to rozwiąże problem z każdej ze stron


W pewien sposób jest to znamienne. Tak jak tutaj zmanipulowałeś moją wypowiedź, tak tez wygląda twoje modowanie w Hyde Parku;-)




> BTW. Ja Tobie żadnego briga do dzisiaj nie dałem


Miałem napisać, że masz jeszcze czas, ale zerknąłem na zegarek a tu klops - 2 minuty po północy


----------



## 0lo

^^
Tobie należy się ban choćby za to, że przez sześć lat nie nauczyłeś się edytować postów tylko walisz jeden pod drugim i hej do przodu, byle dogonić Zonca.


----------



## zonc

^^

Raczej 625 - teraz on wiedzie prym w ilości postów. 

PS Do skasowania:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40948556&postcount=2954

Pozwolę sobie nie odpowiadać, a jego poziom 1/10 niech pozostanie jego wyłącznym poziomem. Nie chce mi się wierzyć, że to dorosły facet z prawie odchowanymi dziećmi. Zaczepki jak 15-latek przed mutacją... straszne.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

0lo said:


> ^^
> Tobie należy się ban choćby za to, że przez sześć lat nie nauczyłeś się edytować postów tylko walisz jeden pod drugim i hej do przodu, byle dogonić Zonca.


A ciebie nie znam, ale widać żeś nowy, bo nawet nie wiesz o czym piszesz.


----------



## Elvenking

Wnioskuję o briga dla tego pana



arturro666 said:


> No, no ładny sarkofag nam w Wilanowie wyrósł.


To już nie pierwszy jego wpis w temacie o Świątyni. I nie chodzi mi o ocenę opinii, tylko o merytoryczność postów i pewien poziom dyskusji.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Elvenking said:


> Wnioskuję o briga dla tego pana
> 
> 
> 
> To już nie pierwszy jego wpis w temacie o Świątyni. I nie chodzi mi o ocenę opinii, tylko o merytoryczność postów i pewien poziom dyskusji.


Normalny post, każdy powinien móc się wypowiedzieć co do swojej oceny w sposób, w jaki ma ochotę.


----------



## Elvenking

Przeczytaj cały ten temat. Co chwilę ktoś wyskakuje z niemerytorycznym postem. To mogło bawić przez chwilę ale teraz jest już męczące. I trochę bezczelne.


----------



## skansen

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku na taką, która nie zaniża poziomu tego forum:

1. nie jakich, ale *których* 
2. Po Co Te Wielkie Litery Wszędzie? 

Z góry dziękuję.

^^done


----------



## monarda

[Bydgoszcz] Służba Zdrowia, Inwestycje szpitalne, Osiągnięcia naukowe, Collegium Medicum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=41005006&posted=1#post41005006

Moim zdaniem wątek do zamknięcia, gdyż:

1. dotychczas z powodzeniem dyskutowaliśmy o inwestycjach w infrastrukturę medyczną w innych wątkach, np. "Inwestycje w mieście", gdzie poruszaliśmy temat rozbudowy i nadbudowy Akademii przy Curie Skłodowskiej czy "Rewaloryzacja", gdzie mówiliśmy o szpitalu zakaźnym.

2. Wątek będzie służył wyłącznie przepychankom i pyskówkom, a i tak informacje o ewentualnych inwestycjach będą wklejane w wątku o inwestycjach.


----------



## tolek_88

wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436765&page=106 stał się ponownie dyskusją o płatnym moście (w którym sam się jakoś nie mogę powstrzymać od udzielania) a to już wszystko było tu. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=796904


----------



## Fatalista

mateq said:


> ^^
> Podoba mi się natomiast wątek "Typer". Bez spięć, jest rywalizacja. Ok. Jak będziecie chcieli, to nawet go podwieszę.


Jestem więc za podwieszeniem wątku "Typer", bo czasami niektórzy zapominają obstawic. Pozdrawiam.


----------



## skansen

Jak to jest? W tym temacie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888880 

Wyniki ankiety u mnie wyglądają tak:










Wykres graficznie nie pokrywa się z procentami!? Nikon (23) ma najmniejszy słupek?! WTF...


----------



## xsxxxxx

Sprawdz teraz ,a jak nie to może wyczyść ciasteczka forumowe? (Bo tak szczerze...u mnie działa )


----------



## esce

A z jakiej przeglądarki korzystasz? Problem jest raczej po Twojej stronie.


----------



## skansen

Firefox. Dalej jest źle, ale gdy klikam w numery i pojawia mi się dokładna statystyka "kto i komu" - wtedy jest dobrze. Wracam do widoku skróconego i dalej taki zonk.


----------



## talkinghead

skansen said:


> Jak to jest? W tym temacie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888880
> 
> Wyniki ankiety u mnie wyglądają tak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wykres graficznie nie pokrywa się z procentami!? Nikon (23) ma najmniejszy słupek?! WTF...


Masz zrąbana gospodarkę hormonalną.

Jakis cache..?


----------



## desmo

Znów bezpośredni link do kamerki: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=41007658#post41007658


----------



## skansen

talkinghead said:


> Jakis cache..?


Dziękówa ziom. Czyszczenie prywatnych danych pomogło.


----------



## talkinghead

skansen said:


> Dziękówa ziom. Czyszczenie prywatnych danych pomogło.


żółwik.


----------



## Virgileq

Bezpośrednie linki do kamer:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40980042&postcount=2871


EDIT:// Co do wątków piłkarskich, to ja na miejscu moderatorów zostawiłbym je otwarte i używał tych wątków, do banowania niewygodnych  - bo o ile o piłce można w kulturalny sposób pisać, o tyle akurat nie dotyczy to tego forum.


----------



## Hyper

Dzwonsson said:


> Wnoszę więc o odblokowanie tematu "zdjęcia dziewczyn...".


Albo odblokowanie, albo zablokowanie innych tym podobnych wątków, gdzie pokazują pół-nagich facetów, aby było sprawiedliwie. Aczkolwiek nie rozumiem tej polityki zamykania wątków, bo tak.


----------



## Dziki REX

Mam propozycję, by stworzyć dział zbiorczy o nazwie Euro 2012 i tam zdublować albo przenieść tematy związane z budowami bezpośrednio związanymi z euro, będzie to można łatwo i przyjemnie śledzić.


----------



## kamilbuk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470776&page=66

Może warto zmienić nazwę na "[Warszawa] Panoramy"?


----------



## mateq

^^ nie można. 

To jest tytuł z historią


----------



## Tygrys

Dziki REX said:


> Mam propozycję, by stworzyć dział zbiorczy o nazwie Euro 2012 i tam zdublować albo przenieść tematy związane z budowami bezpośrednio związanymi z euro, będzie to można łatwo i przyjemnie śledzić.


A nie lepiej/łatwiej dodać tag "Euro 2012"?

Edit: Taki tag już zresztą istnieje : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=euro+2012


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Co do omawianych wyżej nagich piersi, to rozumiem, że TH się wkurzył, bo bezczelne wjazdy ad personam na temat życia rodzinnego (wychowywania dzieci w tym przypadku) zdenerwowałyby by każdego. W sumie za podobne teksty bywały już w przeszłości brigi. Jednak nie powinno być odpowiedzialności zbiorowej. Piersi=brig, chamstwo=brig. Chyba, że jest już tak źle, że nie da się już dalej ciągnąć wątku, gdy wiadoma sytuacja powtarza się co 5 minut. Tak było z Vondeqiem nr.1. Zrobiło się szambo-vondeq został zamknięty. Później w ramach chęci wyrażenia poprawy został otwarty. Nie minęło dużo czasu i znowu szambo wróciło i vondeq został definitywnie usunięty z forum. Z "Podobającymi się kobietami" zrobiłbym tak samo. Otworzyć, a jak sytuacja się powtórzy-zamknąć definitywnie.


----------



## Dzwonsson

@Tygrys: Rozumiem zirytowanie talkinghead'a, jednak jako człowiek rozsądny powinien wiedzieć, że fakt szczęśliwego posiadania, bodajże dwójki, dzieciaków i elementy ich wychowania nie mogą być wytłumaczeniem dla decyzji jakie moderator podejmuje. Rozumiem, że potomstwo może być jeszcze w takim wieku, gdzie erotyka nie jest dobrze widziana, ale w takim wypadku niech sam talkinghead w gronie moderatorów rozwiąże problem. Przecież ten konkretny wątek może moderować ktokolwiek inny, choćby i uczynny wszem i wobec Piotr-Stettin. A jeżeli talkinghead lubi podziwiać babki w wątku, to niech robi to wieczorami, kiedy potomstwo smacznie śpi. Rzesza userów nie może cierpieć z powodu problemów wychowawczych jednego z moderatorów. To trochę tak jakby jeden z ministrów przepchnął ustawę zakazującą permanentnie erotyki w mediach, ponieważ jego dzieciaki lubią telewizję pod 23:00 oglądać... Absurd.


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Daj już spokój dzieciakom TH. Tu chodzi o pewne zasady. Wiadomo, że nie ma na forum przyzwolenia dla takich, a nie innych zdjęć:



Jasonhouse said:


> Forum Rules
> 
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> 
> Although the administrators and moderators of SkyscraperCity Forums will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of SkyscraperCity Forums, nor Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.
> 
> *By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
> 
> The owners of SkyscraperCity Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.*


W samym "kobiecym" wątku też niejednokrotnie była mowa o wklejaniu tylko grzecznych (bez zbytniej nagości) zdjęć. Czemu w drogowych "wiadomościach dnia" nie można dawać komentarzy? Dlaczego nie wolno dyskutować w ramach city vs. city? Przecież wielu ludzi na forum by tego chciało. Jednak zasady są, jakie są i nie można się dziwić, że gdy się je łamie, są jakieś tego konsekwencje. 

P.S. Z tym cierpieniem z powodu niemożności oglądania gołych cycków na FPW mnie rozwaliłeś.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Hyper said:


> Albo odblokowanie, albo zablokowanie innych tym podobnych wątków, gdzie pokazują pół-nagich facetów, aby było sprawiedliwie. Aczkolwiek nie rozumiem tej polityki zamykania wątków, bo tak.


:applause:

Niestety konsekwencji w pracy moderatorow nie widac:|


----------



## mikeleg

^^ Gdyby była tu konsekwencja należałoby zamknąć pół forum, a z 30% forumowiczów zbanować (bo coś tam).

Na forum jest jeszcze ten wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=783410

Zawsze można się tam przenieść :|


----------



## Nexus

del


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## krzewi

del

nie ma sensu wykłócać się z kimś tak zamkniętym na dyplomacje

Pozdrawiam


----------



## sharky_88

talkinghead said:


> Wątku bym nie zamknął - przyzwyczaiłem się do usuwania i brigowania samobójców.
> 
> *Wątek został zamkniety z powodu cwaniaczkowania.*


Aha, czyli wątek został zamknięty na złość forumowiczom, żeby im pokazać kto tu rządzi ? Autorytetu, myślałem ,że tak potrzebnego w pracy admina, to na pewno nikomu nie doda. Taka jest moja opinia.


----------



## Offspring

PB założył IV część wątku ze zdjęciami.  Z tym że narzucone zasady już mi się nie podobają, bo np. drugi człon punktu trzeciego oraz uwaga o bikini ograniczają pole manewru do:
-zdjęć szczelnie opatulonych kobiet-eskimosów podczas łowienia ryb w przeręblu (żeby nie było podtekstu erotycznego),
-starszych pań ze wsi na mszy,
-zdjęć ortodoksyjnych muzułmanek.


----------



## mateq

Wątek "Ekstraklasa" dorobił się specjalnych zasad. Do poczytania w pierwszym poście.


----------



## bart_breslau

Może dodaj tą adnotację w ostatnim poście,bo znając życie nie każdy czyta "1 posta".
pzdr


----------



## 625

Dziki REX said:


> Mam propozycję, by stworzyć dział zbiorczy o nazwie Euro 2012 i tam zdublować albo przenieść tematy związane z budowami bezpośrednio związanymi z euro, będzie to można łatwo i przyjemnie śledzić.


Dyskusje na ten temat już były. Refused.

Apropos pań, które nam się podobają - niektórzy zaglądają na ssc w pracy, np. w urzędach. Dlatego poziom musi być. Jak macie ochotę na więcej nagości, polecam inne portale.


----------



## 625

Noodles_ZG said:


> To chyba bedac w pracy moze lepiej unikac watkow


Jakich wątków unikać, wyznaczają moderatorzy. EOT.


----------



## orangy

Czy ktorys z modow warszawskich moglby rozwazyc propozycje polla przedstawiona w watku o DC ? Temat wydaje sie na czasie. Tu szczegoly - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41319566&postcount=4148


----------



## deteroos

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku [Bielsko-Biała] Krótka lipcowa wizyta na [Bielsko-Biała] moim spojrzeniem - bo mam i sierpniowe fotki

Zrobione , P-S


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=428722
Czy jest możliwe usunięcie wszystkich postów prócz #1,#2,#3 i #13? Post numer 4 jest powieleniem przez admina mojego postu numer 13. Chodzi oczywiście o uporządkowanie całego spisu treści.


----------



## J_J

krzewi said:


> ^^ To raczej modowie tak traktują użytkowników nadużywając władzy
> 
> EOT dobranoc


Jeden przyklad wg Ciebie to trochę mało by mówić raczej.


----------



## decapitated

Proszę o otworzenie wątka o Złotej 44 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555449&page=237


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## HAL 9010

Może to o czym pisze Darius i inni wynika z tego, że poziom tego forum z roku na rok spada? Zresztą, dziwię się, że bierzecie sobie te wszystkie strachy na lachy moderatorów do serca. Przecież to tylko propaganda mająca na celu ustanowienie ładu bez wojny i ofiar w ludziach . Przynajmniej tak uważam, bo sam prowadzę forum uniwersyteckie i gdybym miał przestrzegać regulamin ustanowiony przeze mnie, to 60% osób byłoby zbanowanych, dlatego sądzę, że tutaj jest podobnie, więc moderatorom zalecam dyskrecję w działaniach i zbytnie nie spowiadanie się userom z Waszych działań no i pewne ociąganie się w obowiązakach moderowania, dające złudzenie, że userzy mają pewną wolność - to pomaga, przynajmniej u mnie, możecie się z tym zgadzać czy nie, ale to po prostu taka mała rada. Z mojej strony to już ostatnia tak znacząca aktywność w tym wątku, bo takie bezzasadne wpisy tutaj nie mają dużego sensu.


----------



## Hyper

Ten wątek został zamknięty po raz drugi - dlaczego? Komu to nie pasuje? Któryś z modów mocno przesadza. Najlepiej pozamykajcie wszystkie wątki... hno: Nie widzę tam *NIC*, dlaczego ciągle ktoś zamyka.


----------



## Tomek 2008

^^ Proponuję przenieść ten wątek do hydeparku, może wtedy będzie mniej nerwowości ze strony modów


----------



## darius.

henry hill said:


> Darius, myślę, że to General anxiety disorder, czyli zespół lęku uogólnionego (nie piszesz o konkretnych wątkach i tematach). Z nieuzależniających polecę Ci Rexetin, Paxil (jeśli masz powyżej 30 lat), Deroxat = Paroksetyna - selektywny inhibitor wychwytu zwrotnego serotoniny. To powinno pomóc, skonsultuj się jednak ze specjalistą ponieważ są to środki z paroma przeciwwskazaniami.
> 
> Dobrej nocy Panowie. :cheers:


Jeśli to miało być śmieszne, to dla mnie nie było, co najwyżej żałosne lub sądząc po znajomości tematu i liczbie postów na tym forum, że sam w ten sposób odreagowujesz swoje lęki... hno:

Konkrety masz w tej księdze. Skoro masz tyle czasu, poczytaj sobie, ja nie mam zamiaru pisać o konkretnych osobach. Napisałem ogólnie, bo widzę, że znów zaczyna się tu coś złego dziać - coraz więcej, coraz dziwniejszych "regulaminów" wewnętrznych zupełnie z nikim niekonsultowanych. Większość moderatorów była wybrana demokratycznie, choć nie zawsze części userów pasowała (ale pogodziła się z czasem), czy nie można zrobić podobnie w sprawie niektórych kontrowersyjnych tematów, osób, które ciągle się tu pojawiają? Pod warunkiem, ze nie zrobi się z tego szopka, jak z niektórymi wyborami i w temacie będą się wypowiadać osoby, których sprawa dotyczy lub są zainteresowane.

Nie jestem zwolennikiem anarchii i chamstwa, ale widzę, że na forum coraz więcej nietykalnych kręgów wzajemnej adoracji "czyli masz takie zdanie jak ja, to super, ale masz inne, to:
a). jeśli jesteś dziecko - śmiejemy się z Ciebie i Twojej naiwności...a potem wywalamy za najmniejsze przewinienie. 
A ja mam pytanie: Czy nie jest czasem tak, ze jeśli ktoś jest ciągle poniżany (wyśmiewany) za swoje odrębne zdanie, to z czasem staje się przewrażliwiony na tym punkcie i jeszcze bardziej przekonany o swoich racjach? Są na tym forum osoby, dobrze znane, które często maja inne zdanie niż to "dominujące" i zamiast rzeczowej dyskusji o tym dlaczego? robi się pyskówka na emotikonki lub wyśmiewanie kolejnych argumentów (choć przyznaję, ze wg mnie są one często naiwne)

b). jeśli dorosły spoza kręgu to nie wdajemy się w dyskusje przekonani o własnej nieomylności lub sprowadzamy temat do absurdalnych argumentów, gdy brakuje tych rzeczowych.

c). jeśli ktoś obraża kogoś z "kręgu", to moderatorzy starają się natychmiast (i dość ostro) reagować bez wywołania do tablicy, w przypadku innych userów ta zasada nie obowiązuje - najczęściej trzeba samemu się poskarżyć w tej księdze.

Forum czytam od ponad 6-ciu lat i kiedyś tu panowała znacznie lepsza atmosfera, mimo większej rozbieżności poglądów (i nie chodzi o HP, ale całe forum) i to sprawiało, ze forum prezentowało bardzo wysoki poziom. Dziś w sporej części wątków poziomu nie ma żadnego, bo nie ma w nich dyskusji, a jak się pojawia możliwość zaprezentowania własnego zdania, to odrazu wybucha wojna, bo userzy sie odzwyczaili od tego, ze w czasie wymiany poglądów pojawiaja się różnice.
Owszem kiedys też były wojny, np. poznańsko - wrocławskie tak jak obecnie mają z tym problem userzy z ..... (myślę, ze każdy wie o jakie miasta chodzi  ), ale z czasem wszyscy dojrzeli, że to nie ma sensu, a dziś "młodzież" (krótki staż) forumowa najczęściej traktowana jest z pałki (skasować post, bo "Twoje zdanie wprowadza zamęt" lub bridge itp) nim sama dojdzie do podobnych wniosków, co ci "starsi".


----------



## miro

male czyszczenie by sie przydalo w watku o pierwszej lidze bo pare postow trafilo tam chyba przez przypadek...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41305826&postcount=230
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41334648&postcount=237
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41335488&postcount=239
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41335608&postcount=240
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41335762&postcount=241

i takie jeszcze rodzynek:


raul said:


> Generalnie Widziewiacy lubia trzymac meskie czlonki. Klarownie.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41351100&postcount=245
chyba ban ?

przeczyszczone, a Raul na razie dostał 2 tygodnie darmowych wakacji, P-S


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Słuszne uwagi darius, popieram


----------



## decapitated

Ponawiam prośbę o Z44.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## sharky_88

Zgodnie z sugestią użytkownika Arki89 proszę o przeniesienie postów (te nie o promocji miasta tylko o hałasie): 2079-2084, 2086-2088, 2097-2101 z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560059&page=104 do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560354&page=22 

dziękuję.


----------



## zonc

Budowa "Exploseum" rusza. Proszę zatem o przemodelowanie wątku na ten temat.

Ten post prosiłbym wkleić również jako część postu pierwszego:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41396788&postcount=191

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13757987&postcount=1

Proszę również o zmianę nazwy wątku na: 

[Bydgoszcz] D.A.G-Fabrik Bromberg [budowa "Exploseum"]

Chyba, że tamten wątek zostawiamy do zdjęć, a nowy o budowie mam założyć w inwestycjach.


----------



## Dzwonsson

Można wiedzieć co doprowadziło do ponownego zamknięcia wątku o Ekstraklasie? Czyżby wypowiedzi specjalisty od dmuchanych baloników? Jeżeli tak, proponowałbym kary indywidualne, nie jest winą większości osób przeglądających wątek, że jeden czy dwóch userów nie potrafią się dostosować do jasnych i czytelnych zasad.


----------



## mateq

Nie.

To było pierwsze:



> Kolego moja dobra rada , zostaw kibiców Lecha i ich reakcje na Wronki, a tak poza tym masz bardzo dużo do powiedzenia na temat Lecha , widać śledzisz jego mecze co potwierdzają statystyki oglądalności klubów w C+


I trzy kolejne, tym sprowokowane.


----------



## dawidny

Do wykasowania rozpędziłem się

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41380236&postcount=162
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41380444&postcount=163
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41380590&postcount=164
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41381090&postcount=166
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41381244&postcount=167
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41381838&postcount=169
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41396552&postcount=172
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41413284&postcount=173
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41413702&postcount=174
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41414270&postcount=175
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41414508&postcount=176
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41414656&postcount=177
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41414774&postcount=178


----------



## ChrisPL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=527679

Nie przenoszcie wątków bez przeczytania chociaż ostatnich 10 postów. Sea Towers cały czas są niegotowe!!


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Czy można poprosić uprzejmie o skasowanie nadmiernego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41453810&postcount=639 ?

Pozdr. i sorry za robotę 

gotowe, P-S


----------



## dawidny

Od tego postu w do końca następnej strony dyskusji do wykasowania

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40895418&postcount=1561


----------



## ww_lodz

Wszyscy mają w działach regionalnych, np.:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441146
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=939480


----------



## Mika'el

^^Czyli trzeba im przenieść do hydeParku


----------



## ww_lodz

^^ hno: Myślę, że mój pomysł jest lepszy :tongue: 

^^ok/mika'el


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

ww_lodz said:


> Wszyscy mają w działach regionalnych, np.:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441146



Hola hola! 

Tak się składa, że nasz wątek nie jest przewodnikiem . To jest wątek o nowych inwestycjach związanych z gastronomią i handlem.


----------



## bart_breslau

Proponuję zmienić nazwę wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=418752 na Telefony komórkowe- Newsy,gadżety,operatorzy


----------



## wit

podczepcie Nową Muzykę do gory, fenks
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=864272

zrobione, P-S


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42008680&postcount=4 do kasacji

gotowe, P-S


----------



## J.T.Fly

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42095854&postcount=200

Ten pan chyba nie bardzo pasuje do "cywilizowanego forum" z takimi tekstami.


----------



## miro

pasuje rownie dobrze jak Ty...forum jest dla wszystkich.


----------



## J_J

Bartasa ukarać musiałem, bo przesadził. Tak samo będę karać za blachosmrody itd. ale Ty JTFly mógłbyś się opanować i nie robić OT, który jest o bloku mieszkalnym. 

Wniosek jest jeden. Będą brigi za OT, skoro po dobroci nikt sobie z tego nic nie robi.


----------



## miro

J_J mógłbys napisać za co dokładnie został ukarany Bartas ?


----------



## J_J

Za to, że:
- nazwał JTfly autofobem (za samosmrody itd. też będą brigi)
- pisanie o folwarku w takim a nie innym kontekście jest obraźliwe

Napisałem mu, że zamiast tak ripostować, powinien zgłosić mi powstanie OT.


----------



## kowal 3D

J_J said:


> - nazwał JTfly autofobem (za samosmrody itd. też będą brigi)


Za homofoba też?

Blachosmrodziarz i autofob to nie są chyba jakieś obraźliwe stwierdzenia.


----------



## miro

jest mimo wszystko duza róznica miedzy autofobem a blachosmrodziarzem... autofob to zwyczajne okreslenie osob ktore nie czuja potrzeby posiadania auta czy prawa jazdy, traktuja samochody jako zbedny balast. Ale czy to jest obrazliwe ? Moim zdaniem zupełnie nie. Co innego nazwac kogos blachosmrodziarzem...


----------



## J_J

Będziesz bronił Bartasa, bo reprezentujecie swoją linię poglądową na tym forum. W porządku. Wg mnie racji nie masz. Jeśli jedno określenie ma być karalne, to drugie też. Inaczej ciągle będą wojneki jak te, które miały miejsce w związku z wyburzeniami. 

Po drugie nie tylko o tym mówiłem. JT zrobił OT a Bartas nerwowo zareagował. Po co?



> Za homofoba też?


Rzadko odwiedzam PoGo, a jeśli już to można prowadzić dyskusję bez personalnych przytyków? Chyba tak.


----------



## miro

ale jak mozna karac za uzycie slowa ktore jest w normalnym uzyciu ? Przeciez autofob to zwyczajne przeciwienstwo automaniaka. Dla mnie to nie zrozumiałe i to ze sie w wielu sprawach z Bartasem zgadzam nie ma znaczenia. Chodzi oto, że argumentacja zupełnie do mnie - i jak widze po wpisie wyżej nie tylko do mnie - nie trafia.


----------



## J_J

Czyli jak ktoś kocha auto - całujemy, nie kocha - pałujemy.

Wpis na który się powołujesz wynika chyba z niewiedzy na temat sytucji na forum Łodzi, a że się ze mną nie zgadzasz. Nic nowego.


----------



## kalle_sg

Czy to znaczy, że słowa "arachnofob" albo "klaustrofob" też są na forum zabronione? Wolę wiedzieć, zanim dostanę za nie briga


----------



## miro

J_J said:


> Czyli jak ktoś kocha auto - całujemy, nie kocha - pałujemy.


taka retoryke to tylko 625 stosuje, a dokladnie jej przeciwienstwo. Czy jedni z drugimi nie moga byc zostawieni sami sobie bez niepotrzebnego udziału moderatorow dopoki jest zachowany jako taki standard wypowiedzi ?


----------



## miro

kalle_sg said:


> Czy to znaczy, że słowa "arachnofob" albo "klaustrofob" też są na forum zabronione? Wolę wiedzieć, zanim dostanę za nie briga


bedzie potrzeba przygotowania słow, ktore mozna na forum uzywac. Bo widac słownik jezyka polskiego moze byc niewystarczajacym argumentem w dyskusji z moderatorami 

http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=fobia
http://www.sjp.pl/co/fobia


----------



## 625

1. Dyskusja o zmianach nie tu.
2. Klub forum ma ważniejsze podfora niż Hydepark.


----------



## adam20

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42144668#post42144668
Robi sie coraz bardziej nieprzyjemny OT


----------



## btyszko

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego tematu z "[Biłgoraj] Projekt miasteczka sitarzy" na "[Biłgoraj] Budowa miasteczka na szlaku kultur kresowych"
Miasteczko się już powoli buduje, więc nie jest to tylko projekt, a miasteczko sitarzy, to jest potoczna, a nie prawdziwa nazwa całego przedsięwzięcia.

Z góry dzięki 

^^done/Mika'el


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=369

Rozmowa na temat koloru krzesełek jest bardzo irytująca i drażniąca, ciągnie się entą stronę, ale nadal niektórzy nie widzą co pisze rzecznik.

^^
Buziek 10 dni, jak się nie uspokoją będą bany.
625


----------



## J.T.Fly

miro said:


> pasuje rownie dobrze jak Ty...forum jest dla wszystkich.


Tylko że on akurat pokazał mi z niego drzwi, jakbyś nie zauważył.



J_J said:


> ale Ty JTFly mógłbyś się opanować i nie robić OT, który jest o bloku mieszkalnym.


Przepraszam, po prostu to kolejny odcinek z serii "wygodne apartamenty w zacisznej okolicy blisko centrum" - ludzie się kierują takimi hasłami, a potem jest wielki płacz, że po sąsiedzku budują wielopasmówkę. W Łodzi mieliśmy już kilka takich przypadków i mogę się założyć, że to będzie kolejny. Dlatego napisałem o tej ulicy.



miro said:


> jest mimo wszystko duza róznica miedzy autofobem a blachosmrodziarzem...


Szkoda tylko, że akurat ja tego określenia nie stosuję, więc dlaczego je przytaczasz w tej sytuacji?

Ps - autofobem nie jestem, samochodem jeżdżę często, nie zauważyłem u siebie żadnych oznak chorobowych w trakcie jazdy.


----------



## Tygrys

Miałem już się nie wcinać w porządkowanie forum, ale proszę jeszcze o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do działu Architektura i Urbanistyka, gdzie jego miejsce:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=928144

^^^^done/mika'el


----------



## Kaczorm

W temacie System Informacji Miejskiej o Łodzi ZSB mnie od kmiota wyzywa. Bana mu hno:


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392016&page=17 - dwa ostatnie posty.



Oho, ktoś mnie uprzedził


----------



## Mika'el

ZSB - miesiąc urlopu.Widze ze ma juz parę brigów na koncie.Możliwy ban


----------



## talkinghead

Kaczorm 1 dzień. Za prowokację. Następnym razem prześcignie ZSB.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Kaczorm said:


> W temacie System Informacji Miejskiej o Łodzi ZSB mnie od kmiota wyzywa. Bana mu hno:


Nie jesteś bez winy pisząc nazwę klubu, kóremu kibicuje ZSB z małej litery.


----------



## J_J

Widzę minęła mnie ciekawa historia, a ZSB znowu coś zaszkodziło. Kaczor nie jest oczywiście bez winy.

Widocznie niektórzy nie potrafią przyjąć, że jest to forum o inwestycjach a nie o sympatiach klubowych. W takim razie rachunek jest prosty.


----------



## Milling

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku [Legnica] Park Miejski do działu Architektura i Urbanistyka.

zrobione, P-S

dzięki


----------



## HAL 9010

Koniecznie:

To przenieść tutaj oraz to przenieść tutaj 

Dziękuję.


----------



## miki100

Proszę o zmianę z nazwy wątku z [Legnica] Między Magnoliami na [Legnica] Inwestycje Mieszkaniowe.

^^
ox
625


----------



## Signar

Prosze o wyczyszczenie z postow nie na temat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949262 natomiast jesli dalej pojdzie dyskusja na tema religi to wątek do kosza

ok


----------



## miro

J.T.Fly said:


> Już wróciłeś z Lublina czy nethoolsujesz z fotela?


JTFly juz zaczyna zaczepiac w watku o 1 lidze pilkarskiej. Zupelnie bez powodu.

ok. JT dostał ostrzeżenie.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Widzew - ŁKS 2:0

Jeden prowokuje, drugi donosi.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=376

Znowu krzesełka, niektórych trolli zbyt ponosi, niektórzy chyba nawet piłkarscy recydywiści. Na dodatek teraz jeszcze premier się dołączył


----------



## Michał Ch.

nsolak said:


> Na dodatek teraz jeszcze premier się dołączył


Wnosisz o briga dla Pana Premiera  ?


----------



## elpolako

Michał Ch.;42282438 said:


> Wnosisz o briga dla Pana Premiera  ?


tak jak napisałem w cytowanym wątku, od tej dyskusji nie uciekniemy, zresztą dotyczy ona nie tylko samych krzesełek i temat jest ważny dla wielu osób. Dla mnie osobiście kolor krzesełek nie ma żadnego znaczenia, ale daleki jestem od karania osób wypowiadających się na ten temat, tylko dlatego, że się wypowiedziały w temacie. Niech moderator dba o poziom samej dyskusji a nie bawi się wycinanie całej dyskusji i brigi dla jej uczestników, bo część osób tematem nie jest zainteresowana.


----------



## noRTH1212

To zamykanie i otwierania wątku o gdańskim stadionie i wycinanie postów przez moda staje się już żenujące. Co to jest forum czy jakaś gazetka ścienna moderowana przez działacza PZPR? Jak tak brakuje Ci władzy kolego to uderz z baranka w mur to ci przejdzie...


----------



## talkinghead

Posty wrzucone do nowego wątku w PoGo. Tam jest teraz piaskownica


----------



## elpolako

jedna uwaga co do nowych watków, ten post to jest odpowiedź do tego posta, więc raczej powinnien być w wątku o stadionie. I jeszcze jedno, ten stadion nie nazywa się Baltic Arena, więc proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku w HP.


----------



## 625

noRTH1212 said:


> To zamykanie i otwierania wątku o gdańskim stadionie i wycinanie postów przez moda staje się już żenujące. Co to jest forum czy jakaś gazetka ścienna moderowana przez działacza PZPR? Jak tak brakuje Ci władzy kolego to uderz z baranka w mur to ci przejdzie...


10 dni.


----------



## elpolako

jeszcze w sprawie wątku o stadionie w Gdańsku. Może warto wzorem wątku poznańskiego dodać w tytule coś w stylu "przeczytaj pierwszy post" i tam info, że wątek dotyczy stricte budowy itp., bo posty w stylu tego będą się ciągle powtarzały.

Przy okazji odpoczynek dla autora postu


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=460798

Odbrigowany?


Ox


----------



## 625

Michał Ch.;42317968 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=460798
> 
> Odbrigowany?


Tak, wyjaśnione.


----------



## picaso2

Panie Moderatorze.

Zbanowano mnie dziś za to, że wyraziłem swoje zdanie sarkastycznym obrazkiem. Chodzi o post w wątku o Stadionie Piłarskim w Gdańsku. Był w nim umieszczony obrazek z porównaniem trybun bursztynowych z trybunami zielonymi, na których specjalnie dla sprowadzenia rzeczy do absurdu wkleiłe napis "JE AĆ ARKĘ".
Rozumiem, że post może się nie podobać chociaż dosłownie przekleństwa tam nie ma, a głównie chodziło o porównanie kolorów, tekst był tylko... żartem 
Czy jednak zamiast banować na czas nieokreślony moje konto, nie lepiej było usunąć posta albo nawet ostatecznie zbanować ale na powiedzmy tydzień?

Forum jest po to by wyrażać własne opinie. Ten sarkazm nie był wysokich lotów ale obrazował moje podejście do tematu krzesełek.

Prosiłbym o odbanowanie mojego konta "picaso" ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=188722 ).
Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## 625

Nie.


----------



## HAL 9010

No to ja się chciałbym spytać, czy jest możliwość zmiany wątku o 1 lidze na "Unibet 1 liga 2009/2010" ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37701714&postcount=1

Tutaj uzasadnienie:

http://sport.onet.pl/74325,1248759,2036752,,i_liga_swietna_wiadomosc_dla_klubow,wiadomosc.html

No i chciałbym ponowić prośbę o scalenie tych samych wątków o OTTD:

Ten: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=948438

Do tego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605041&page=7

Czy u mnie zapali się zielone światło do odjazdu ?  Ciuch ciuuuuuch 






;d


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Zbędny post do kasacji: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42344574&postcount=1245

Pozdr.


----------



## miro

JTFly kolejny raz prowokuje i obraza:

ostatnie posty w temacie....
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42595060&posted=1#post42595060
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42592168&postcount=5439

jak długo to bedzie jeszcze tolerowane ?


----------



## MSQ

Do sprzątnięcia offtopic (+ mała prowokacja J.T.Fly'a) od tego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42589004&postcount=5437


----------



## J.T.Fly

miro said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42592168&postcount=5439


A co, wyprzesz się tego? Już zapomniałeś, jak poleciałeś na skargę od razu, gdy tylko coś napisałem w temacie o I lidze? Teraz taki święty jesteś? Nawet minuta nie zdążyła minąć.

Ps - a skoro już się czepiasz uprzejmości, to przynajmniej naucz się pisać poprawnie mojego nicka mistrzu.


----------



## Pb1985

po raz kolejny polityka wdarła się do wątku. smutne
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=56

ok


----------



## Han Solo

1. 

Złota 44 przegrała w sądzie
http://www.urbanity.pl/wiadomosc5361/zlota-44-przegrala-w-sadzie

prosba o wstawienie do watku o złotej44 w warszawie.

2. mozeby tak po prostu odblokowac watek?


----------



## wujek_alf

Przydaloby sie jakies info na koniec w watku o stadionie w gdansku. Nie kazdy zaglada do ksiegi zeby dowiedziec sie czemu watek jest zamkniety.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=308641&page=120

Od 2398 do 2405 ciach. Dwóch panów się zapomniało i zrobił się burdel.

Z góry dziękuję 

gotowe, P-S


----------



## adam20

zmiencie tytul watka:
[Baltic Arena] Krzesełka i inne "ważne" sprawy
Trzeba byc konsekwentnym i uzywac jednej nazwy Stadion Piłkarski w Gdańsku


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949978&page=18

#359:



Black Label said:


> Ps. Kolorystyka narodowego w Warszawie jest strasznie dziwkarska i zalatuje sexem. Ja, Wacław stanowczo protestuję. Niech se ruskie budujom u siebie. ha ha ha ha.....





Black Label said:


> Ps. Sea Towers wygląda jak wielki czarny *****.



del


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Zresztą kolejne jego wybryki ...


----------



## Black Label

Widzę, że forumowej konfidencji nie dana umiejętność wychwytywania ironii tudzież lekkiej szyderki.  Wesoły Romek zawsze miał z tym problem, ale pozdrawiam go serdecznie. :*


----------



## talkinghead

Black Label said:


> Widzę, że forumowej konfidencji nie dana umiejętność wychwytywania ironii tudzież lekkiej szyderki.  Wesoły Romek zawsze miał z tym problem, ale pozdrawiam go serdecznie. :*


Ewentualnie twoja ironia była grubo ciosana. Z tym zawsze miałeś problem. Ale pozdrawiam serdecznie.


----------



## mamelux

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951952
spam


----------



## Black Label

talkinghead said:


> Ewentualnie twoja ironia była grubo ciosana. Z tym zawsze miałeś problem. Ale pozdrawiam serdecznie.


Testowałem, czy porównanie do penisa jest gorzej traktowane niż do gówna w lesie. Teraz wiem, zapamiętam.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404069

prosze o zmiane tytulu na:
[Trójmiasto] Gdzie wieżowce i nowa miejska zabudowa

gotowe, P-S


----------



## Wesoły Romek

del zresztą szkoda słów na oazę prostactwa


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

prosze niech ktos zmieni w tytule watku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42672250#post42672250

[Phenian] na [Pjongjang]


----------



## Adolf Warski

Gosc Niedzielny said:


> prosze niech ktos zmieni w tytule watku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42672250#post42672250
> 
> [Phenian] na [Pjongjang]


Myślę, że Komisja Nazewnictwa uczyniła coś strasznego, trzeba było zmienić na "Fenian", czyli tak jak jest przez wszystkich wymawiane, zamiast na coś, czego nawet nie da się normalnie przeczytać.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531908&page=160

prosze o uzupelnienie tytulu watku tak by brzmial:
[Trójmiasto] Inwestycje - nowości i zapowiedzi (II wątek)

gotowe, P-S


----------



## mardro2710

Wnoszę o zmianę tytułu wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531134

z
[Legnica-Lubin] KGHM chce wybudować elektrownię za 7 mld euro

na
[Legnica-Lubin] Kopalnia węgla brunatnego

(lub coś w tym stylu)
Bo z pierwotnym tytułem dyskusja ma niewiele wspólnego.

zrobione, P-S


----------



## tolek_88

czy można by wprowadzić jakieś embargo na dywagacje o opoźnieniach w tym wątku? To od kilku stron tylko jedni mówią, że są, inni że nie ma, a jeszcze inni liczą kary... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42716082#post42716082


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270758&page=78

Proszę o usunięcie postów: #1542 i #1543 jako nie związanych z tematem.

ox/P


----------



## Eyk88

Posty 1473, 1474, 1475, 1476, 1477, 1479 z tego wątku-http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42732710#post42732710 bardziej pasują do tego wątku-http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634633&page=8.

zrobione, P-S


----------



## bart_breslau

Do zamknięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=953232

Zaczyna się powoli zalew śmieciami na sschno:

skasowane, P-S

p.s.dziękuje


----------



## kasis

Proszę o dodatnie ankiety do wątku: [Legnica] Promocja Miasta-ESKADRA

Z czym tobie kojarzy się Legnica?

1. Huta Miedzi
2. Park Miejski
3. Zamek Piastowski
4. Sport
5. Satyrykon 
6. Teatr im.Modrzejewskiej 
7. Sport
8. inne... napisz w poście

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku do działu - Miasta Polskie "Śląsk"

Zrobione, ale następnym razem podawaj link, P-S


----------



## dreh11

Dlaczego został usunięty mój wątek o guzikach? Szukałem odpowiedzi na nurtująca mnie kwestie w necie i przy okazji założyłem wątek w hydeparku bo może ktoś by mi tu pomógł. To ze ktoś nie ma nic sensownego do powiedzenia nie oznacza ze od razu może żądać skasowania. Dlaczego nie skasujecie 2 z 3 wątków o studiach skoro sie powielaja i równie śmieciowego wątku o powrocie do szkoły?


----------



## Mika'el

Na wniosek forumowiczów.Ciesz sie ze nie masz briga za taki wątek


----------



## J_J

miro said:


> a w jaki sposob cytuje sie usunite posty ? myslalem ze sa niewidoczne...
> trzeba pietnowac zachowanie Matticitta dlatego dobrze ze to zrobil.


Usunąłem jeszcze w sierpniu. Środkowy post sam mi zgłosił i wyciąłem. No nic. Nie muszę wszystkiego rozumieć.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

^^ Wygląda moim skromnym zdaniem na zaplanowane działanie. Wystarczy skopiować sobie taką wypowiedź, żeby później wkleić w postaci odpowiedzi na cytat i napisać: "OJEJ, BLUZGI, BLUZGI"


----------



## susamuruago

Czy można tu zgłaszać prośby o przeniesienie wątku?? Jeśli tak to ten wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954466
pasuje mi bardziej do działu Architektura i Urbanistyka lub ewentualnie zabytki.

Co moderatorzy na to??


----------



## J_J

Przeniosłem do zabytków.


----------



## deteroos

Dlaczego wątek Mariopa70 o Białorusi w Zabytkach jest odstickowany?


----------



## Fellow_traveler

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222094&page=3
ostatnie strony do przeczyszczenia

ok


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

deteroos said:


> Dlaczego wątek Mariopa70 o Białorusi w Zabytkach jest odstickowany?


W tym dziale było za dużo przyklejonych wątków. 

Odkleiłem katedrę i pozostałości Polski na Białorusi. W zabytkach jest sporo równie ciekawych wątków, które można by przykleić, ale czy to ma sens?


----------



## MarcinK

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42894172&postcount=1338

na moim wątku pojawiło się takie cuś 

^^OK


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949978&page=2

#32



Buziek said:


> sss



Ktoś tu się wysłowić nie umie...


----------



## Mruczek

Składam wniosek o przeniesienie do działu "Miasta polskie"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261949

Dziękuję.

zrobione, P-S


----------



## wiewior

Wydaje mi się, że jeszcze zdecydowanie za wcześnie na wątek o słupskim Aquaparku . Wątek o inwestycjach jest zupełnie wystarczający...


----------



## _Piotrek_

Wnioskuje o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=956182

na : *[Bielany Wrocławskie] Centrum Filmowe ATM*

Z góry dziękuje


----------



## Picek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42935638&postcount=944

Proszę zbanować.

APELUJĘ DO WSZYSTKICH, ABY NIE KLIKAĆ W LINKI O DZIWNYCH ADRESACH WSTAWIANE PRZEZ DZIWNYCH, NOWYCH UŻYTKOWNIKÓW.

Ostatnio to jest plaga!


----------



## Black Label

Czasem się zastanawiam...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42938946&postcount=41

...czy to jest poważne forum?


----------



## wiewior

^^
Prawda w oczy kole?


----------



## Maxymilian

No ja już nie mogę!! Wnioskuję o karanie tego typu zachowań jak to:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42947580#post42947580

Co to ma być ?! Jakiś ogrish czy forum SSC ? Jak już są ludzie co rajcuje ich takie coś, to niech chociaż to szyfrują a nie kopiuj/wklej jak leci do tematu. 

brigować albo banować za takie coś.


----------



## J.T.Fly

O Jezu, kto przy zdrowych zmysłach wkleja takie rzeczy na forum? :bash:


----------



## markus1234

co sie stalosie z watkiem o "lodzkim pijarze" ?


----------



## J_J

Przeniosłem do HP.


----------



## Maxymilian

^^ skasuj post, który zamieściłem w linku wcześniej chodzi o post w temacie *Dziwne, ciekawe i szokujace*, a autora postrasz albo ukaraj.


----------



## J_J

Autor już nie będzie tak robić.


----------



## Raine

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481147
ten wątek powinien ponownie być w Architekturze i Urbanistyce moim zdaniem.


----------



## elpolako

może ktoś znowu posprzątać w wątku o gdańskm stadionie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=381


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Witam,

mam pytanie - kto mi wyjaśni jakim cudem od ostatniej mojej wizyty zniknęły mi 43 posty? 

Ktoś wie, czy mam się zgłosić z tym do agentów Mulder i Scully?


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Okej, wycofuję pytanie, już widzę, że ktoś przeniósł cały wątek z inwestycji do HP.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=957152

do kasacji.


----------



## shinzen

^^ to samo tutaj:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43008404&postcount=512


----------



## Guest

Black Label said:


> Może pukne Ci matkę, a Ty nie bądź dzieciak i nie miej nic przeciwko?


Zaraz ten cham i prostak przyjdzie i będzie pisać, że to dla żartu, i że ktoś się na nich nie zna, ale ile razy można tolerować takie zachowanie?


----------



## talkinghead

Black Label 1 miesiąc.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Czemu nie ban ? jego zachowania są poprostu chamskie, prostackie oraz diametralnie zaniża poziom dyskusji.


----------



## wujek_alf

Czemu zamykacie watek o stadionie w gdansku, czy wszyscy musza odpowiadac za to ze pare osob nie rozumie regul. Moim zdaniem lepsze bylyby kary indywidualne.


----------



## R20

*Psze Pana Moderatora*

Denerwuje mnie użytkownik Jakub Polewski. Swoimi postami zamazuje każdy temat. Obecnie jakieś połowa postów na podforum łódzkim to twórczość Jakuba. Czy mozna stworzyć jakieś specjalne podforum gdzie będzie wypisywał swoje mądrości? Kącik grafomana czy cuś?


----------



## LotusA

Pojawiają się kłopoty z wejściem na forum czy nawet wejście w odpowiedni dział co chwila informacja że nie można wyświetlić strony można temu zaradzić i co jest przyczyną.


----------



## Melankolic

^^ Świeżak jesteś więc Ci odpowiem , zmień przeglądarkę jesli nie pomoże wówczas oznacza, że wszystko jest w normie. Zapoznaj się z tematem "pad za padem".


----------



## oaktrees1969

Pytanie do moderatorów

Dlaczego wątek o Stadionie w Gdańsku jest zamknięty :bash:

pozdrawiam


----------



## 625

Bo nie ma o czym gadać.


----------



## elpolako

jest o czym dyskutować, są chętni z nowymi zdjęciami, więc to nie jest odpowiedź.


----------



## 625

To zgłoście do Macieksa.


----------



## elpolako

którego częściej nie ma niż jest... Wiem, że najłatwiej zamknąć wątek i mieć spokój, ale chyba nie o to chodzi w moderowaniu? To jest wątek dot. między innymi wniosków, więc piszę tutaj: czy któryś z moderatorów może otworzyć wątek o stadionie w Gdańsku?


----------



## skansen

I znów będzie forum Ikea.pl?


----------



## darius.

Posty numer 176 i 177 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42763620&postcount=176
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42765826&postcount=177
przenieść do wątku:
Racibórz [Inwestycje]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242982&page=25

^^
ox
625


----------



## mardro2710

Pb1985 said:


> MAM PYTANKO ...
> Rozpoczynają się inwestycje związane z dokumentem"Plan rewitalizacji centrum miasta Lubina"
> 23.06.2009.
> 
> pierwszą taką inwestycja będzie chyba przebudowa ulic Odrodzenia i Kolejowej.. - jeżeli sie mylę to mnie poprawcie..
> OGŁOSZENIE PREZYDENTA MIASTA LUBINA
> O wszczęciu postępowania w sprawie wydania decyzji o środowiskowych uwarunkowaniach realizacji przedsięwzięcia pn.: „Rewitalizacja ul. Odrodzenia i ul. Kolejowej w Lubinie – przebudowa infrastruktury komunalnej i drogowej”, którego Inwestorem jest Gmina Miejska Lubin, 59-300 Lubin, ul. Kilińskiego 10.
> Data publikacji: 14.09.2009
> 
> I stąd moje pytanie czy nie powinniśmy stworzyć nowego wątku pod Tym tytułem
> "rewitalizacji centrum miasta Lubina" ???
> oby nie mieszać wszystkich inwestycji w jednym ogólnym wątku " Lubin inwestycje""????
> 
> Te inwestycje będą powstawały w oparciu o jeden wspólny dokument więc może warto stworzyć oddzielny wątek????





kiko9107 said:


> Warto stworzyć osobny wątek.





r9999 said:


> *ADMINY, PROSIEMY...*


Ja też dołączam się do prośby...


----------



## wiewior

I znowu jakiś nawiedzony newbie wpatałętał się z krzesełkami do wątku o gdańskim stadionie....
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43133670&postcount=7590

^^
przeniesione
625


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Henry, Zonc, ale wy sie kochacie:lol: Jeden drugiemu nie popusci i tak bez konca


----------



## Perun

Prośba do któregoś moda,

To:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=959096
Dołączyć do tego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=770042


----------



## demmat

Proszę o pouczenie kilku użytkowników, że w Wilanowie nie budują i nie będą budowali reaktora atomowego.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233693&page=30

PS. Ja to bym zaserwował każdemu po brigu, bo to już kilkaset razy w tym wątku był ten lament. To już nawet nie jest irytujące.

^^
Neos11
30 dni
625

^^
Dzięki.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=959144


prosze o polla. nie zmiescilem sie w 5-ciu minutach 


^^^^Done/Mika'el


----------



## Matticitt

Witam, proszę o poprawienie błędu ort w nazwie wątku, w I poscie i w pollu i usunięcie postów 3 i 4 oraz zmianę "kojarzą" na "kojarzy" w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=959116.

Dzięki.

^^Zrobione.Zmieniłem tytuł na bardziej poprawny.Wątek przeniosę do innego działu, bo miasta polskie to nie jego miejsce


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43145208#post43145208

Nie wiem dlaczego, ale public poll nie wskoczył. Proszę o dodanie.


^^^^Done/mika'el

PS Henremu brakuje poczucia humoru.

^^tzn??


----------



## MarcinK

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43145438&postcount=198


Znowu ten sam.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Jakieś UFO spamuje podejrzane linki masowo na przypadkowych wątkach, proszę o pilną reakcję i wykasowanie tych śmieci: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43145792&postcount=84

Pozdr.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Zabity


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Piotr-Stettin said:


> ^^ Zabity


Ufff...  Dzięx.


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43150082#post43150082

lukaszgdanskbrzezno chyba koniecznie chce briga, znowu wątek o krzesełkach ...


----------



## pmaciej7

Może w tytule wątku dopisać [krzesełka=brig] :|


----------



## adam20

^^ To napiszcie, tak jak Mateq w watku poznanskim, WIELKIMI LITERAMI ze rozmowy o krzeselkach i barwach na stadionie sa zakazane. hno:


----------



## Michał Ch.

Tylko że on o tym wie


----------



## wiewior

^^
Jak i pozostali dyskutanci


----------



## elpolako

pmaciej7 said:


> Może w tytule wątku dopisać [krzesełka=brig] :|


proponowałem to już kilka razy...


----------



## 625

Michał Ch.;43151170 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43150082#post43150082
> 
> lukaszgdanskbrzezno chyba koniecznie chce briga, znowu wątek o krzesełkach ...





pmaciej7 said:


> Może w tytule wątku dopisać [krzesełka=brig] :|


oba załatwione


----------



## Falco Parker

Witam!

Proponuje utworzenie nowego działu o nazwie np "Inwestycje Przemysłowe" (huty, fabryki, elektrownie, rafinerie itd). Co o tym myślicie? 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## 625

Dobry pomysł, ale rozmawiamy na ten temat tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42007500#post42007500


----------



## Falco Parker

W takim razie przepraszam. Nie wiedziałem.


----------



## Matticitt

Witam! Proszę o dodanie do polla kilku nowych "miejsc" w wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=959116

9. Dworzec Łódź Fabryczna
10. Wieżowce SDM
11. Hotel Andel's

Dzięki .

^^Proszę/Mika'el


----------



## kasis

Proszę o skasowanie tego wątku, gdyż już taki sam istnieje:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=960260

Ok, P-S


----------



## DooCharles

Do ukończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43222298#post43222298


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Do skasowania zbędny post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43224818&postcount=10586

ok, P-S


----------



## Signar

Interweniuje zawczasu stad http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=375 prosze przeniesc posty od #7484 do odpowiedniego watku

P.S. Przydalo by sie wyczyscic i pozostale watki o stadionach


----------



## artur_js

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=375

Dalej jest bałagan. Przydało by się zlikwidowanie tego offtopa (posty od #7482 do #7489).

ok

pozamiatane, P-S


----------



## maaarian

W wątku o Lwowie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610482&page=44 ciągle Wrocław i Kraków. Zmieńmy może na "Lwów, a sprawy polskie."

ok


----------



## Kaoz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=960334&page=10

Można by się poprzyglądać temu wątkowi? Kilka osób raczej zasłużyło na briga a przynajmniej na ostrzeżenie (milan11). Jeżeli takie wątki są na międzynarodowym codziennością to nasze forum lokalne stoi na bardzo wysokim poziomie.


----------



## deteroos

^^Milan milanem, ale taki np. poxuy na naszym forum złapałby bana po dwóch wpisach, śmiem przypuszczać. A tam tymczasem moderator sam dorzuca do piecahno:


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627085

Wnioskuję o zmianę nazwy na 'Nowy Sąd i Prokuratura' i przeniesienie do 'ukończonych'

Pzdr.

ok, P-S


----------



## 625

Kaoz said:


> (milan11).


na międzynarodowym jest rzeźnia, więc milan ban, bo już mnie przepraszał kiedyś za atak na Polskę, ale z resztą OTów nie chce mi się czasu marnować


----------



## Lankosher

Sorry za wpis w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43281236#post43281236, ale tak się ucieszyłem tą informacją, ze spontanicznie dałem reply.


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Spis wrocławski/dolnośląski i drogowy uaktualniony, proszę admina/moda o wklejenie do pierwszego posta. Jeśli ktoś zauważył błąd lub brak jakiegoś wątku w spisie albo ma jakieś inne propozycje niech śmiało tutaj pisze.


----------



## Kaoz

625 said:


> na międzynarodowym jest rzeźnia, więc milan ban, bo już mnie przepraszał kiedyś za atak na Polskę, ale z resztą OTów nie chce mi się czasu marnować


Pierwszy raz wszedłem na tego typu wątek na międzynarodowym i dla mojego zdrowia psychicznego... po raz ostatni


----------



## 625

Kaoz said:


> Pierwszy raz wszedłem na tego typu wątek na międzynarodowym i dla mojego zdrowia psychicznego... po raz ostatni


Spoko - właśnie się okazało, że w rosyjskich wątkach torebkowych jest hardp0rn. I pomyśleć, że niektórzy uważają ten kraj za nadal policyjny


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44010590&postcount=6414

Większych logotypów nie ma? Facet rozwala całą stronę i w zasadzie nic nie pokazuje: tego loga nie da się ogarnąć.


----------



## shinzen

Ty chyba trochę przesadzasz :no:


----------



## zonc

^^

Może masz większy monitor. Mnie obrazki o rozmiarze ponad 2000 px zabijają.  Niech ktoś mu je podlinkuje, albo coś...


----------



## Wesoły Romek

shinzen said:


> Ty chyba trochę przesadzasz :no:


Nie, nie przesadza, rozlatuje się w cholere.


----------



## pmaciej7

zonc said:


> Facet rozwala całą stronę i w zasadzie nic nie pokazuje: tego loga nie da się ogarnąć.


Napisałbyś do _faceta_ pmkę, żeby skopiował te loga do siebie na komputer, zmniejszył je do rozmiaru 800x600 czy 640x480, wgrał na imageshacka i wyedytował posta wstawiając linki do pomniejszonych obrazków, a nie leciał od razu tutaj i zawracał głowę.


----------



## J.T.Fly

^^
:applause:


----------



## Luxis

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=665478&page=6 - temat trzeba przenieść do Inwestycji drogowych albo gdzie indziej, w sumie nie wiem gdzie lądują wątki tego typu (Komunikacyjny Hydepark w Gdańsku), ale na pewno nie w Inwestycjach.


----------



## michael_siberia

Luxis said:


> w sumie nie wiem gdzie lądują wątki tego typu (Komunikacyjny Hydepark w Gdańsku), ale na pewno nie w Inwestycjach.


Tutaj?

EDIT 

coś jeszcze:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44037876&postcount=462
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44037902&postcount=463 

oba do kasacji

ok


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=935158&page=25

wnioskuje o przywrócenie starej nazwy... albo przynajmniej sondę na ten temat, żeby nie było że mniejszość narzuca większości hno:

ok


----------



## maaarian

Uprasza się o zmianę tytułu wątku "Wielka kopuła nad centrum Huston"http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973082 w dziale Zagranica na "Wielka kopuła nad centrum Houston". Dopiero teraz zauważyłem, że strzeliłem babola.

ok


----------



## maaarian

^^ Ooo, to już!?


----------



## TETA

Prosze o przeniesienie czterech postów począwszy od tego:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=44083542#post44083542

do nowego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973786

Z góry dzięki


edit: 2,5h... ponawiam prośbę 

Ok, P-S


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608&page=459
ktoś sobie urządza kłótnie w nieco nie naszym (czy chociażby akceptowalnym angielskim) języku w wątku o budowie SN


----------



## Gromit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973128
Usunięcie tematu.


----------



## Gromit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973128
Usunięcie tematu.

edit. i usunięcie postu.


----------



## TETA

Jeszcze raz Wam dziś zawrócę głowę  Chodzi o ten wątek:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973786

Do niego były przenoszone posty z innego wątku. Chodzi mi by ten startowy, czyli mój (teraz jest on piaty) był jednak na początku jako pierwszy.

Z góry wielkie thx :cheers:
-----

Musiałbym skasować pozostałe posty. Zacytowałem Twoją wypowiedź w pierwszym poście. Czy to ma takie znaczenie kto się wyświetla przy wątku? hno: , P-S

teta: nie ma to az tak znaczenia kto się wyświetla przy wątku, ale dobrze jak jest to autor... mi chodziło o to by bylo jakieś wprowadzenie.

Dzieki


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44147684&postcount=6876

Dość mam jego prowokacji. Wąsy rosną z czasem, ale inne organy na podobnej wysokości raczej niekoniecznie.

To jest forum o architekturze i urbanistyce ( względnie o wieżowcach ). Do jakiejkolwiek dyskusji nie jest potrzebne przywoływanie: wieku, czy miejsca pracy drugiej osoby.

Wszystko co się napisze jest złe w imię zasady: urzędnik nie ma racji.


----------



## Phelot

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44010590&postcount=6414
> 
> Większych logotypów nie ma? Facet rozwala całą stronę i w zasadzie nic nie pokazuje: tego loga nie da się ogarnąć.


Przechodzisz sam siebie... Że też Ci się chce takie duperele tutaj zgłaszać.
W ramach przypomnienia czym to grozi:


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Zonc i Henry proszeni są o załatwianie swoich spraw w męski sposób. Macie 53 minuty  chwytać rewolwery i wio pod ratusz.


----------



## skansen

Wystarczyłyby im torty. ^^


----------



## kowal 3D

Z wątku "[Targówek] Varsovia Arena", posty:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35033434&postcount=23
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35039744&postcount=25
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44734524&postcount=28
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44745400&postcount=29
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44749300&postcount=31

- DEL (OT o Chrystusach i zmartwychwstaniach)

ox/P


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515019&page=121

Proszę o wycięcie wszystkich dyskusji ortograficznych. Mało mają wspólnego z rewitalizacją Wyspy Młyńskiej.


^^Oka/Miak'el


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Czyjś tam dubel do kasacji: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44757416&postcount=1232

Pozdr.

ok, P-S


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Tym razem mój dubel: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44788248&postcount=2756

Sorki, dzięki, pozdr.

ok, P-S


----------



## dobisz

Z wątku Budowa Stadionu Legii cała strona 407 z prosbą o DEL od postu 8123.
(wątek inwestycji gierkowskich,błedów ortograficznych i stażu na forum nic nie ma wspólnego z dyskusją)


----------



## kowal 3D

Z wątku "[Śródmieście] Ściana Wschodnia odzyskuje blask", posty:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44666620&postcount=3230
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44790404&postcount=3242
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44793182&postcount=3244

- DEL

ok, P-S


----------



## letowniak

letowniak said:


> Może jakiś mod wytłumaczyć dlaczego został zamknięty w dziale Hydepark wątek Miasta- szybkie skojarzenia ?? wątek sobie istniał dwa lata i nagle komuś znaczą przeszkadzać ? zmienił się jakoś regulamin czy co?


cierpliwie czekam...


----------



## mateq

^^ powodem jest fakt, iż większość stron wygląda tak:










Testowo mogę otworzyć. Jednak nie dam sobie ręki uciąć czy przetrwa próbę czasu.


----------



## demmat

Nieprawda, ja nie mam takiego jabłuszka na górze, ani tej prowokacji politycznej na dole.


----------



## mateq

Cyberduck


----------



## dkt1984

posty:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44857402&postcount=377
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44857488&postcount=379
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44857558&postcount=381
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44857644&postcount=382
do kasacji.


^^Oka/Mika'el


----------



## Handsome by nature

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44868796&postcount=6526
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44869398&postcount=6527
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44869972&postcount=6528

^^ Panowie sie zagalopowali i ciagna ten nudny OT. Wyciac im posty! Prosze?

i jeszcze to:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44813956&postcount=2420


^^Ok/Mika'el


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## tecumseh

prosze o przeniesienie watku do inwestycji ukonczonych
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414065

^^
ox
625


----------



## michael_siberia

Wątek "Windows 7" powinien być raczej w dziale o softwarze


----------



## Maxymilian

I znóóóóóóów wątek *'Nasze zdjęcia'* w Hyde Parku, zrobił się tym razem w serwis randkowy, tylko nie wiem dla jakiej płci do końca. Proszę o zrobienie porządku w temacie. Z góry podziękował.


----------



## Pb1985

Proszę o porządek w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=65 ( proszę wykasować wypowiedzi polityczne i nie na temat parku wodnego ) oraz ukarać użytkownika zl_fan za kolejne agresywne wypowiedzi pod moim adresem. Wkleiłem część suchego artykułu na temat inwestycji "park wodny" i zostałem zaatakowany.. szczerze nie wiem za co, może admin rozwiąże tą zagadkę..
po raz kolejny niektóre wypowiedzi skupiły się nie na temacie a na mojej osobie i podmiocie politycznym ( starostwie)

Ok, dostał 7 dni, P-S


----------



## Han Solo

Maxymilian said:


> I znóóóóóóów wątek *'Nasze zdjęcia'* w Hyde Parku, zrobił się tym razem w serwis randkowy, tylko nie wiem dla jakiej płci do końca. Proszę o zrobienie porządku w temacie. Z góry podziękował.


A może zmienić nazwę wątku? I wilk syty i owca cała, a wtedy można by było założyć normalny wątek, gdzie użytkownicy wrzucaliby swoje zdjęcia. Zupełnie poważnie piszę.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Maxymilian

Han Solo said:


> A może zmienić nazwę wątku? I wilk syty i owca cała, a wtedy można by było założyć normalny wątek, gdzie użytkownicy wrzucaliby swoje zdjęcia. Zupełnie poważnie piszę.


No można coś takiego zrobić, ale userzy zaczną spamować i w takim wątku zapewne. Może postraszyć ich albo odrazu im dać po brigu na kilka dni? To już nie pierwszy raz kiedy jest skarga na ten wątek, bo pewne osoby podrywają siebie w wątku o notabene NASZYCH zdjeciach...


----------



## Wo92

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=438138&page=202

#4033 - #4035 do wywalenia 

ok, P-S


----------



## Guest

Chyba można wyciąć:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45213957&highlight=#post45213957

i zainteresować się twórczością tegoż samego użytkownika: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=381856

^^
ban
625


----------



## Guest

To jeszcze można to, bo to są odpowiedzi do tego już wyciętego:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45212939&postcount=7650
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45218313&postcount=7651
^^
ox
625


----------



## Petr

Jak tniemy wątek, to sugeruję wszystkim po równo...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45212705&postcount=32


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45261409#post45261409
na: [Świat] Metro i systemy pokrewne

^^
ok
625


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=416

Sporo do czyszczenia, również strona wcześniej(ukochany Lubin ).

^^
zabieram się
625


----------



## Imperial

Prosił bym o wyczyszczenie bezsensownych postów z tematu o stadionie Legii, i na przyszłość większą uwagę moderatorów w tym temacie, ponieważ sporo nowych ludzi się tam udziela i czasem robi się bałagan.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022

^^
zabieram się
625


----------



## 625

Darek_S said:


> brzydki ten stadion w Lubinie ladniejszy


miesiąc.


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

^^ chyba przegioles...


----------



## el_barto

Ja proponuję rok od razu połączony z pielgrzymką na Jasną Górę w celu przemyślenia swego postępowania.


----------



## 625

Gosc Niedzielny said:


> ^^ chyba przegioles...


Chyba nie mam zamiaru po raz n-ty kasować stu postów, jak co drugi dzień w wątkach stadionowych. Jak lubisz pisać takie opinie, polecam onet. Tam można w kółko walić takie elaboraty na temat.


----------



## Raine

A ja mam takie pytanie, czy mogłoby się jakoś zarządzić żeby wątki stricte dotyczące jednej inwestycji, miały w pierwszym poście aktualne wizualizacje, rysunki? Tzn by nie musieć po kilkunastu, a nawet kilkudziesięciu stronach szukać o czym właściwie mowa w danym wątku.


----------



## shinzen

Tylko jak zmusisz autora wątku by aktualizował na bieżąco?


----------



## Guest

Nie autora, ale np. tych w brigu, jako karę dodatkową aktualizacje pierwszego postu, jako alternatywa wobec dłuższego urlopu, czy coś w ten deseń. Taka resocjalizacja


----------



## 625

Raine said:


> A ja mam takie pytanie, czy mogłoby się jakoś zarządzić żeby wątki stricte dotyczące jednej inwestycji, miały w pierwszym poście aktualne wizualizacje, rysunki?


Już dawno poprosiłem, aby wrzucać takie gotowe posty tu >


----------



## michael_siberia

I, jak widać, wątek "Pierwszy post" jest bardzo popularny.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=510

Niepotrzebna kropka w opisie działu. Wnerwia już na stronie głównej.


----------



## sharky_88

Wątek chyba zbędny:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=989985
skoro kolega już zapytał w innym:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45291755#post45291755

Niepotrzebne dublowanie/zaśmiecanie.


----------



## Fatalista

Proszę o wyczyszczenie tego wątku od postu nr 951 (oprócz 958) do końca - city vs city.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391124&page=48

Polecam również zwrócic uwagę użytkownikowi marsof, jego dotychczasowa tfurczośc forumowa wskazuje na to, że lubi w ten sposób prowokowac.


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ A ja jednak proponuję zostawić post asinusa nr 958, pokazuje w jednym miejscu przykłady ładnie odrestaurowanych kamienic, czyli jak najbardziej pasuje do tematu wątku. Reszta jak najbardziej out.


----------



## dexter2

Dantiscum said:


> ^^ A ja jednak proponuję zostawić post asinusa nr 958, pokazuje w jednym miejscu przykłady ładnie odrestaurowanych kamienic, czyli jak najbardziej pasuje do tematu wątku. Reszta jak najbardziej out.


Jeśli już, to niech same foty zostaną, a komentarz do nich poleci z resztą. Powód opisałem w tamtym wątku dwa posty niżej.


----------



## broker

czy modowie zapomnieli o tym watku ??

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904894&page=3

zrobione, P-S


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563778&page=465

Rozumiem zadowolenie z kontynuacji budowy, ale syf jaki się robi po raz setny w tym wątku już nie.



VV :lol:


----------



## 625

nsolak said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563778&page=465
> 
> Rozumiem zadowolenie z kontynuacji budowy, ale syf jaki się robi po raz setny w tym wątku już nie.


Wątek SkajTałerowy w warstwie lingwistycznej powiela formę urbanistyczną Centrum Południowego.


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45376021#post45376021

^ SPAM - reklama ( koleś zarejestrowany w październiku i 0 postów tylko ten )


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45417637&postcount=8340
"skisla" ehh... O poziomie samego postu nie wspominając.


----------



## Ellilamas

^^ do moda: przejrzyj też inne posty tego gagatka


----------



## talkinghead

Ellilamas said:


> ^^ do moda: przejrzyj też inne posty tego gagatka


1 miesiąc.


----------



## Hyper

Proszę o połączenie tego wątku (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45395863) z tym (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=849822) - zapomniałem, że taki wątek już jest.

ok, P-S


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307654&page=173

Proszę o wykreślenie części drugiej nazwy "odzyskuje blask". Zostawmy samą nazwę.
----------
Spytaj się kogoś z Wawy , P-S

---
skonsultowane i poprawione, P-S


----------



## Tomek 2008

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45422155&postcount=173 - ten i dwa kolejne nadają się do usunięcia.

ok, P-S


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## talkinghead

henry hill said:


> Proszę o wycięcie tego posta z mojego tematu. User ledwo wrócił z briga za obrażanie mnie, zostawił podobny wpis w dniu kary jeszcze przed "urlopem" i zaśmieca temat kontynuowaniem arcymądrych tematów na temat tego kim jestem a kim nie. Jeśli mam mu przedstawić zaświadczenie o niepełnosprawności to proszę mnie poprawić i upomnieć, a jeśli nie, to proszę o skasowanie posta. Dziękuję.


Ivica wcale nie brigował za obrażanie cie.


----------



## kowal 3D

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307654&page=173
> 
> Proszę o wykreślenie części drugiej nazwy "odzyskuje blask". Zostawmy samą nazwę.
> ----------
> Spytaj się kogoś z Wawy , P-S


Wg. mnie ok, można zmienić.

Ok, P-S


----------



## pawelmilosz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45458333&postcount=8363



Diesel83 said:


> Byłem z dwa lata temu na meczu w Krakowie Wisła-Legia, oczywiście siedziałem na sektorze przeznaczonym dla gości . Moje zdanie jest takie że nawet po przebudowie do docelowej pojemności tego stadionu to w porównaniu do naszego stadionu (czyt. Legii) można bedzie ten obiekt nazwać poprostu kurnikiem!
> Nasz bedzie o wiele ładniejszy - przedewszystkim dwie trybuny tutaj dają znakomite wrażenie.
> 
> Przeglądam systematycznie wątek o budowie Stadionu Legii jak i Stadionu Lecha i można powiedzieć ze Poznaniacy juz sikają w majtki ze beda mieli wieksze telebimy na swoim stadionie xD niż te które beda zamontowane na Legii - jest to przykre ale cóż, są ludzie i ludziska
> 
> Jednak muszę powiedzieć że ich stadion to zupełnie inna klasa niż stadion Legii, ponieważ także byłem z dwa lata temu na wyjazdowym meczu Legii rozgrywanym na poznańskim stadionie i juz wtedy tylko z dwoma nowymi trybunami stadion prezentował się naprawdę ciekawie, teraz gdy dojdą dwie dodatkowe nowe duże trybuny i najbardziej ten efektowny dach będzie to super obiekt.


Jak dla mnie subiektywne odczucia kolegi @Diesel83 są na granicy między przyzwoitością a brigiem. Proszę mu się przyjrzeć, bo czytanie takich komentarzy w merytorycznych wątkach, w większej ilości, jest co najmniej męczące...

edit - właśnie zauważyłem, że wkleiłem to nie do tego wątku co trzeba; nie będę przerzucał do Brigów i Banów, tu też go modowie przeczytają


----------



## DooCharles

Wnoszę o przeniesienie do inwestycji ukończonych

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267023&page=83

pozdro

zrobione, P-S


----------



## Handsome by nature

Prosze o usuniecie ponizszych postow:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45542505&postcount=6633
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45542797&postcount=6636
Dziekuje!

zrobione, P-S


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## kubako83

Kto przeniósł wątek o CH Port Łódź (Ikea) - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267023 do ukończonych? Przecież jeszcze conajmniej pół roku do otwarcia całego CH....


----------



## mzielezny

Wątek do skasowania
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993613
ktoś sieje niepotrzebny zamęt, bo w artykule chodziło o tramwaje które mają swoje miejsce na forum.


^^OK


----------



## sharky_88

Proszę o przeniesienie postów z wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414441&page=22

(od posta #422 do końca)

do właściwego dla tej dyskusji wątku tutaj:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=946558&page=14

Jakby można zaznaczyć w tytule pierwszego przeniesionego posta ,że przeniesiono z wątku o CHR Metropolis byłoby fajnie. z góry dziękuję


----------



## dexter2

kubako83 said:


> Kto przeniósł wątek o CH Port Łódź (Ikea) - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267023 do ukończonych? Przecież jeszcze conajmniej pół roku do otwarcia całego CH....


Dokładnie. Ikea może już stoi, ale widać przecież na fotach plac budowy i las Żurawi.

wróciło, P-S


----------



## smar

Wydawało mi się, że można mieć sygnaturę na 5 linijek (?): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45529375&postcount=2721

zwróciłem uwagę, P-S


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993139 - do zamknięcia; jest wątek o GBP, Tkacka to przynajmniej na razie "zwykła" inwestycja, poza tym dziwny post inicjujący (właściwie to _request_ o fotki)

ok, P-S


----------



## kakaduPL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993699

Do usunięcia, duplikat, złe miejsce itp itd

ok, P-S


----------



## Wesoły Romek

DooCharles said:


> Wnoszę o przeniesienie do inwestycji ukończonych
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267023&page=83
> 
> pozdro
> 
> zrobione, P-S


Dlaczego Ty zawsze kolego prosisz o przenieśnienie wątków łódzkich do ukończonych jak Ty nic nie wiesz o naszych inwestycjach i bezmyślnie prosisz o przenosiny jak Ty nawet nie umiesz przeczytać, że Ikea nie mówiąc już o reszcie PŁ - nawet nie zostały otwarte.

Proszę Cię nie wtykaj się w nie swoje sprawy !

P.S. Moderatorów proszę o pytanie się nas użytkowników z Łodzi czy inwestycja jest ukończona czy nie w odpowiednim wątku bo to kolejny raz się zdarza, że inwestycja jest bezmyślnie przeniesiona do ukończonych.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Przeważnie jest tak, że jak widzę, iż wniosek płynie od kogoś z innego regionu to zaznaczam, że trzeba to skonsultować. Tak było chociażby w przypadku warszawskiego wątku, zgłoszonego przez Zonca. 

DooCharles nie określił "location"

Skoro wprowadza Nas w błąd to jego wnioski nie będą brane pod uwagę.


----------



## Tygrys

Wesoły Romek;45571873 said:


> Dlaczego Ty zawsze kolego prosisz o przenieśnienie wątków łódzkich do ukończonych jak Ty nic nie wiesz o naszych inwestycjach i bezmyślnie prosisz o przenosiny jak Ty nawet nie umiesz przeczytać, że Ikea nie mówiąc już o reszcie PŁ - nawet nie zostały otwarte.
> 
> Proszę Cię nie wtykaj się w nie swoje sprawy !
> 
> P.S. Moderatorów proszę o pytanie się nas użytkowników z Łodzi czy inwestycja jest ukończona czy nie w odpowiednim wątku bo to kolejny raz się zdarza, że inwestycja jest bezmyślnie przeniesiona do ukończonych.


Nie tylko łódzkich. Podobnie było na przykład z gdyńskimi Sea Towers, które wędrowały do "Inwestycji ukończonych" chyba ze trzy razy. Widać niektórych interesuje tylko przenoszenie wątków i koniec budowy: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=5142045

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=120235&page=44 *- post nr. 867*

^^ Zapewne można by znaleźć więcej takich przykładów.

Może niepotrzebnie się dziwię, bo skoro czyimś konikiem na forum są bloki, inni lubią drogownictwo, a jeszcze inni tylko stadiony, to dlaczego ktoś nie mógłby ubóstwiać inwestycji ukończonych? Chyba najlepiej ostatnio mieli miłośnicy inwestycji wstrzymanych i zarzuconych. 



Piotr-Stettin said:


> Skoro wprowadza Nas w błąd to jego wnioski nie będą brane pod uwagę.


Dobra decyzja.


----------



## Slodi

spamer: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45606779&postcount=2194


^^BANNED


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45624413#post45624413
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45624359#post45624359
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45624473#post45624473
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45624329#post45624329
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45624433#post45624433
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45624565&postcount=289

...można z tym cos zrobić?

ok


----------



## Slodi

Slodi said:


> spamer: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45606779&postcount=2194
> 
> 
> ^^BANNED


można jeszcze to usunąć? odzew na atak spamera
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45608685&postcount=2194


----------



## markus1234

janex_wwa said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45624413#post45624413
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45624359#post45624359
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45624473#post45624473
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45624329#post45624329
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45624433#post45624433
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45624565&postcount=289
> 
> ...można z tym cos zrobić?
> 
> ok


Czemu moja prosba o swieze fotki zostala zmazana ? To nie byl zaden spam, tylko wyszukalem *pare (dokladnie 5) watkow*, gdzie przydaly by sie swierze zdjecia.

Totalny absurd. :weird:

Nastepnym razem drogi modzie TH napisz w ilu watkach na raz moge prosic o swierze fotki, i ewentualnie jak dlugo musze czekac zanim w nastepnym watku wyraze ta sama prosbe. :doh:


----------



## Darhet

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=859180&page=38
w wątku* Poland-Two photos per post * pan wloclawianin spamuje zdjeciami tylko ze swojego "pięknego" miasta.Rozwala robotę moją,DocentX i innych którzy zrozumieli watek.Niestety nie pan z wlcolawka.Tylko nie wiem czy chce zareklamowac swoje miasto-czy nim zrazic-niektóre zdjecia to odrapane domki, syfiaste ulice-i tak kilka postów pod rząd.
Dodam ze już raz watek byl zamknięty ponieważ cześć ludzi miało trudności ze zrozumieniem ze postujemy tylko 2 zdjęcia (postowali po kilkanaście!)- czasem może się co jakiś czas trafić 3.

^^
wycięte.
625


----------



## talkinghead

markus1234 said:


> Czemu moja prosba o swieze fotki zostala zmazana ? To nie byl zaden spam, tylko wyszukalem *pare (dokladnie 5) watkow*, gdzie przydaly by sie swierze zdjecia.
> 
> Totalny absurd. :weird:
> 
> Nastepnym razem drogi modzie TH napisz w ilu watkach na raz moge prosic o swierze fotki, i ewentualnie jak dlugo musze czekac zanim w nastepnym watku wyraze ta sama prosbe. :doh:


Następnytm razem zrób je sam i się podziel z innymi.


----------



## Pb1985

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=68 proszę o zrobienie porządku i upomnienie forumowicza zl_fana oraz mardro, koledzy tworzą nowe fakty a zl_fan jak zwykle skupia swoja uwagę na mojej osobie wypisując rzeczy niezaistniałe.. ostatnio miał za to kilka dni urlopu, może czas na kolejne?

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

i jeszcze proszę o porządek w TYM wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530728&page=13
watek dotyczy Hali widowiskowo-sportowej a ostatnie posty dotyczą budynku po starym szpitalu.. kolega mardro troszkę namieszał..


----------



## dexter2

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406486&page=8
do zakończonych. Dzięki.


----------



## mardro2710

Pb1985 said:


> proszę o zrobienie porządku i upomnienie forumowicza zl_fana oraz mardro, koledzy tworzą nowe fakty


Przepraszam bardzo, ale dlaczego moje posty zostały usunięte z tego wątku?
Dotyczyły jak najbardziej inwestycji w Lubinie (przyczyna ich nie realizowania to chyba też w zakresie tego tematu).
Nie były ani obraźliwe, ani w żaden sposób wulgarne.

I nie tworzę żadnych nowych faktów, tylko podałem nawet link do orzeczenia sądowego je potwierdzającego.

Zostały usunięte tylko dlatego że nie były po myśli kolegi Pb1985 i tutaj podkablował?
Chyba nie jest moderatorem, aby mógł o tym decydować?

Prawda jest taka że to właśnie kolega Pb1985 stara się przeinaczać fakty potwierdzone wyrokiem sądowym.


----------



## talkinghead

mardro2710 said:


> Przepraszam bardzo, ale dlaczego moje posty zostały usunięte z tego wątku?
> Dotyczyły jak najbardziej inwestycji w Lubinie (przyczyna ich nie realizowania to chyba też w zakresie tego tematu).
> Nie były ani obraźliwe, ani w żaden sposób wulgarne.
> 
> I nie tworzę żadnych nowych faktów, tylko podałem nawet link do orzeczenia sądowego je potwierdzającego.
> 
> Zostały usunięte tylko dlatego że nie były po myśli kolegi Pb1985 i tutaj podkablował?
> Chyba nie jest moderatorem, aby mógł o tym decydować?
> 
> Prawda jest taka że to właśnie kolega Pb1985 stara się przeinaczać fakty potwierdzone wyrokiem sądowym.


Zacieły ci się emotikony.
Nie ja usuwałem posty ale zrobiłbym dokładnie tak samo. Gdybym nie usuwał wiele razy bałaganu w wątku o stadionie lubińskim może miałbym nieco inne zdanie.

eot.


----------



## mardro2710

talkinghead said:


> Zacieły ci się emotikony.


Więc wystarczyło wyciąć co zbędne a nie wyorać całą stronę.



talkinghead said:


> Nie ja usuwałem posty ale zrobiłbym dokładnie tak samo. Gdybym nie usuwał wiele razy bałaganu w wątku o stadionie lubińskim może miałbym nieco inne zdanie.
> 
> eot.


Tyle że to nie był wątek o stadionie lubińskim.
Idąc tym tokiem rozumowania to może wykasujcie wszystkie "lubińskie" wątki i zbanujce wszystkich użytkowników z Lubina, bo wątek o stadionie się nie podoba...
Będziecie mieli spokój...

Prawda jest taka, że kolega Pb1985 sam prowokuje wypisując typowo "polityczne" posty, a potem kapuje na innych że niby piszą nie na temat jak prostują jego "wizje"


----------



## talkinghead

mardro2710 said:


> Więc wystarczyło wyciąć co zbędne a nie wyorać całą stronę.
> 
> 
> 
> Tyle że to nie był wątek o stadionie lubińskim.
> Idąc tym tokiem rozumowania to może wykasujcie wszystkie "lubińskie" wątki i zbanujce wszystkich użytkowników z Lubina, bo wątek o stadionie się nie podoba...
> Będziecie mieli spokój...
> 
> Prawda jest taka, że kolega Pb1985 sam prowokuje wypisując typowo "polityczne" posty, a potem kapuje na innych że niby piszą nie na temat jak prostują jego "wizje"


Więc trzeba było to zgłosić.


----------



## mardro2710

talkinghead said:


> Więc trzeba było to zgłosić.


Po co? Żeby znowu zniknęła "dla zasady" cała strona zamiast tylko tego co powinno?
Czy mam kablować na Pb1985 w myśl zasady - jak on na mnie to ja na niego?


----------



## 625

mardro2710 said:


> Po co? Żeby znowu zniknęła "dla zasady" cała strona zamiast tylko tego co powinno?
> Czy mam kablować na Pb1985 w myśl zasady - jak on na mnie to ja na niego?


Gdybyś zgłosił pierwszy post, to bym go wyciął. Wszyscy na razie jesteście siebie warci, robiąc flejmy na kilka stron.


----------



## Pb1985

mardro zastanów sie najpierw zanim coś znowu napiszesz.. jeżeli chcesz kablowac to kabluj chłopcze ale przestan politykowac !!! a później zwalac na innych wine za TO ! To nie ja pierwszy zacząłem pisać o polityce TYLKO TY koleś ! i Twój kompan zl_fan który wprost uwielbia rozpisywać sie na temat osób z którymi próbuje rozmawiać i zazwyczaj mu nie wychodzi... Wiecej szacunku dla innych kolego!!! jeżeli chcesz uprawiac politykę to rób to na portalach miejskich !! i przestań zaśmiecac w wzbudzać konflikty..! Gdyby administrator uznał, że to co napisałeś jest OK to zostawiłby to.. Więcej faktów, i dyskusji na temat a nie na tematy poboczne.. i przestań TY PROWOKOWAĆ.. ! 
pzykład? proszę..
Wątek o hali widowiskowo-sportowej!! ostatnia strona jest bajzlem a nie dyskusją na temat.. Wkleiłeś rewelacje z Lubin.pl o sprzedaży jak to stwierdziłeś ruiny ( bo jest to budynek starostwa) a co jest specjalistą od budownictwa? namieszałeś w wątku i na koniec rozmowa zeszła na temat mieszkań w budynku po starym szpitalu..
PROSZĘ administratora o posprzątanie tego !!!
sztuczne podbijanie wątków tez jest karalne z tego co słyszałem.. mardro jak nie wiedziałeś gdzie leży budynek o któym była mowa to trzeba było spojrzec na mapę a nie podbijac watek i wywoływać dyskusje na inny temat z jak zwykle podtekstem politycznym.. przestań sie ośmieszać !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530728&page=13

i kolejny [OFFTOP] Posts: 866 ... a kolega mów, że ja prowokuje heh..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=66


----------



## mardro2710

Pb1985 said:


> mardro zastanów sie najpierw zanim coś znowu napiszesz.. jeżeli chcesz kablowac to kabluj chłopcze ale przestan politykowac !!!


no proszę proszę... i kto tu pisze o kablowaniu i "politykowaniu"... 

Chciałem tylko zauważyć, że w postach (które zostały już wycięte) to nie ja pisałem teksty typu "referendum to była porażka prezydenta" tylko właśnie Ty Pb1985, po czym posypała się seria postów od innych.
I to nie ja na każdy zacytowany artykuł wklejam zaraz pod spodem identyczny, tylko "opozycyjny" ze strony powiatu - jako jedyny słuszny, tylko Ty.

A poza tym, to kim ty jesteś żeby decydować co jest na temat, a co nie?


----------



## 625

Pb1985 said:


> kabluj chłopcze ale przestan politykowac !!!


3 dni.


----------



## PiotrekKrk

Gatsby said:


> ^^jestem już tak zmęczony tą sytuacją, że dajcie tym złodziejom i szantażystom na tę halkę...[i o to im chodziło]


Oczywiście nikt nie zareaguję ?


----------



## LotusA

Proszę o pomoc. W dziale Województwo Pomorskie Warmińsko Mazurskie temacie Basen Olimpijski chciałem edytować swój post a wyszły dwa oddzielne posty tak jak bym sam z sobie cytował wyszło to głupio. Więc moja prośba brzmi tak czy można by było edytować mój wcześniejszy post i dopisać w nim informacje z drugiego postu. A ten drugi post wyrzucić. Bym był wdzięczny.


----------



## Guest

Masz przycisk EDIT i dzięki niemu możesz edytować swoje wpisy. Przeklej to z drugiego, do pierwszego, a w drugim zostaw napis "del" lub "do usunięcia", albo najlepiej daj link tutaj z prośbą u usunięcie. Link do wpisu znajduje się po prawej, górnej stronie ze znaczkiem *#*.


----------



## LotusA

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45683575&postcount=10
Proszę o usunięcie tego posta. Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki człowiek całe życie się uczy jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Do kasacji zbędny post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45713537&postcount=731

ok, P-S


----------



## bart_breslau

Do skasowania:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45721761&postcount=11487

Danke

ok, P-S


----------



## Petr

Proszę o połączenie obu wątków:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582660
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284938
pod nazwą: [Warszawa] Wizje rozwoju Metra: linia III, IV, ...


----------



## Tygrys

del


----------



## premier

Ciekawi mnie co się stało z moim ostatnim wpisem w wątku "Czas Na Śmiech" który się 'zgubił'. Czy był on celowo usunięty czy wystąpił jakiś problem na serwerach? Nie chodzi mi o robienie niepotrzebnego krzyku - post był niewiele znaczący, ale ciekawi mnie jego zaginięcie.  
Pzdr.


----------



## Petr

proszę o sprzątanie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45804433&postcount=8461

ponawiam prośbę:


Petr said:


> Proszę o połączenie obu wątków:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582660
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284938
> pod nazwą: [Warszawa] Wizje rozwoju Metra: linia III, IV, ...


----------



## kamilbuk

Proszę modów o przeniesienie postów z tego wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45843209 
poczynając od postu # 203 tutaj: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=838778&page=14

Z góry dziękuje


----------



## miki100

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=750476 na [Legnica] Letia Business Centre.

ok, P-S


----------



## Petr

Jak dla mnie limit infantylnych pytań wyczerpany. Proszę o kasację:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45868407&postcount=1404
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45871107&postcount=1406

ok, P-S


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=991143&page=4

^^

Proszę o usunięcie postu nr. 63, oraz postów od nr. 65 - 70.

Dyskusja, z mojej winy zeszła na drażliwe tory, nie mające wiele wspólnego z tematem wątku. Chyba jesienna aura za bardzo sprzyja takim zwierzeniom...


----------



## Eurotram

Petr said:


> Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=897250
> na: [Polska i Świat] Trolejbusy


A może by tak najpierw spytać autora wątku o zdanie?Zwłaszcza,że zmiana ta stanowiłaby pewne wypaczenie zarówno motywów powstania jak i mysli przewodniej wątku.


----------



## Pb1985

prowokacja ???



> __________________
> http://www.youtube.com/...
> http://www.youtube.com/...[/QUOTE]
> ...rapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=67
> 
> ok


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## maaarian

Postuluję zmianę nazwy działu "Łódź, Mazowsze i Podlasie " na "Łódzkie, Mazowsze i Podlasie ", analogicznie do " Małopolska i Lubelszczyzna ", czy "Wielkopolska i Kujawy". Przecież dział dotyczy też innych miast łódzkiego: Piotrkowa, Bełchatowa, czy Wielunia, a nie tylko samej Łodzi, poza tym bądźmy konsekwentni w nazewnictwie, nie ma działu " Małopolska i Lublin " na przykład.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Jestem za !!


----------



## Petr

Eurotram said:


> A może by tak najpierw spytać autora wątku o zdanie?Zwłaszcza,że zmiana ta stanowiłaby pewne wypaczenie zarówno motywów powstania jak i mysli przewodniej wątku.


Podszedłem do tematu z trochę innej perspektywy. Uznałem, że lepiej mieć żywy wątek o szerszej tematyce, niż niszowy, który szybko przepadnie na odległych stronach w dziale. A na forum nie praktyki pytania inicjatorów wątku o pozwolenie na zmianę jego tytułu. Może dlatego, że wątki nie są niczyją własnością, ponieważ tworzy je wiele osób.


----------



## Darhet

Swistak said:


> Teraz to juz za wiele... Csss... Co za marginez... Darhet, a moze Twoj dziadek z Rosji pochodzi? Gdzies tam za Buga? Ty jakis glupek jestes... :lol:


^^
.

Mozna troszkę wyciąć postów z tematu :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46048841#post46048841


----------



## mateq

^^ BANNED.


----------



## Petr

dyskusja od tego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45974149&postcount=6491
do wycięcia, albo do przeniesienia do połączonych wątków:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=262401
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=191475


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

maaarian said:


> Postuluję zmianę nazwy działu "Łódź, Mazowsze i Podlasie " na "Łódzkie, Mazowsze i Podlasie ", analogicznie do " Małopolska i Lubelszczyzna ", czy "Wielkopolska i Kujawy". Przecież dział dotyczy też innych miast łódzkiego: Piotrkowa, Bełchatowa, czy Wielunia, a nie tylko samej Łodzi, poza tym bądźmy konsekwentni w nazewnictwie, nie ma działu " Małopolska i Lublin " na przykład.


Ale jest Warszawa... ale poza tym się zgadzam z Tobą


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46063717&postcount=11588

Koleś na manię prześladowczą: łazi za mną gdzie popadnie i komentuje wszystkie moje wpisy i zdjęcia. Proszę o dozór kuratorski: zablokowałem go, ale co to ma dać, skoro ten ciągle we mnie napiernicza?

I tak widzę jego wypowiedzi, ale jako QUOTE.

Proszę o obustronny zakaz zbliżania się do siebie. Ze względu na natręctwa prześladowcze kolegi obawiam się o swoje zdrowie.


----------



## Phelot

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46069655&postcount=3061
+ dwa kolejne posty

Forumowicz claxxon miał problemy z prawidłowym wklejeniem zdjęć na forum. Proszę o wyczyszczenie.


----------



## marpa

Dziwna sprawa z tym usuwaniem postów...
Napisałem tylko, że WOJEWODA powinien zaprosić PREZYDENTA, a nie jakiegoś Szanownego Pana.


>


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46083977#post46083977

^^ Do przeczyszczenia. Te kamery z podglądami z budowy, są jednocześnie zbawieniem i przekleństwem forum.


----------



## kasis

Ten wątek należałoby przenieść w inne miejsce (do działu zabytki):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1001067


----------



## Polex

Jeszcze nie zwracałem się tu z taką prośbą, no, ale kiedyś trzeba chyba zacząć? 
Proszę o skasowanie postów od 473 do końca na tej stronie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46081859#post46081859
Do wspólnego mianownika nie doszliśmy, a posty te nijak nie pasują do wątku.

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Sądzę, że przebieg tej rozmowy od tego posta w dół (do końca) zasługuje na skasowanie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46036769&postcount=5911

Pozdr.


----------



## prom

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548739&page=14

Post nr 277 poproszę tu: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548732&page=2&highlight=zabrze+infrastruktura+drogowa. 

Mój następny można usunąć. Choć przydałoby się coś, co będzie ludzi kierować z tego rodzaju sprawami do właściwego wątku (chyba mało kto wie o jego istnieniu - nie pierwszy raz taka sytuacja).


----------



## Grobell

Prosiłem moderatora "PB" o pomoc w zamieszczeniu polla do założonego przeze mnie wątku w temacie mis Polski: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996843, a tymczasem wątek ten został skasowany. Proszę o wyjaśnienie sytuacji, zwłaszcza, że skasowano przy okazji posty innych użytkowników zamieszczone w tym wątku.


----------



## Ellilamas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46139235&postcount=16

To chyba nie jest miejsce na tego posta.
Przenieść albo skasować.


----------



## miki100

Do skasowania:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46154737&postcount=2176

ok


----------



## Polex

A co z moją prośbą?

ok


----------



## koko_city

Proszę moda o zmianę nazwy na [Legnica] Dworzec pkp:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1001995

ok


----------



## Robb

Proszę o przeniesienie mojego postu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46156917&postcount=7783

tutaj:
Wrocław - Galeria handlowa "Śląsk Wrocław"

ok


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441207&page=9

Do kasacji post 161 [powielenie posta 129]

Pozdro

ok


----------



## mmjp

ostatnie posty do wyczyszczenia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46176127#post46176127

skasowane, a gość dostał ostrzeżenie


----------



## alsen strasse 67

del


----------



## wiewior

onslow jak zwykle otwiera nowy wątek, zamiast dopisać się do istniejącego o gazoporcie, albo do newsów.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46201775#post46201775

Do tego sam tekst w stylu onetu (albo i poniżej)....


----------



## koko_city

Proszę moderatorów o przeniesienie tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1001995 do działu Infrastruktura Kolejowa

^^done/Mika'el


----------



## Eurotram

Petr said:


> Podszedłem do tematu z trochę innej perspektywy. Uznałem, że lepiej mieć żywy wątek o szerszej tematyce, niż niszowy, który szybko przepadnie na odległych stronach w dziale. A na forum nie praktyki pytania inicjatorów wątku o pozwolenie na zmianę jego tytułu. Może dlatego, że wątki nie są niczyją własnością, ponieważ tworzy je wiele osób.


Tylko,że nie chodziło o wątek o trolejbusach,a bardziej o przepisach dotyczących dopuszczalnego napełnienia pojazdów KM,które to przepisy niedawno (a właściwie obecnie też),świadomie bądź nieświadomie,łamał i łamie ZKM Gdynia (co zresztą wyjaśniłem w treści wątku).I chodziło o rozpoczęcie działań mających na celu rozciągnięcie norm napełnienia obowiązujących już dla tramwajów,trolejbusów (o czym nie wszyscy zdają się wiedzieć) także na autobusy,a nie o wrzucanie fotek trolejbusów z różnych stron świata.Wątek w razie potrzeby można ponownie wyciągnąć na światło dzienne;a zmiana nazwy zatrze tylko jego sens.


----------



## Pb1985

Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=70
Chyba kolegą z Głogowa się nudzi..

ok


----------



## Petr

proszę o posprzątanie tego postu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46145449&postcount=1360
i dalej od tego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46215405&postcount=1364


----------



## mikeleg

Ja mam pytanie a propos pewnego postu z ostatniej strony z PHP. Dlaczego został usunięty, a nie ukarany(jak rozumiem), albo odwrotnie po co są usuwane jak raz - bywały ostrzejsze wypowiedzi na tym forum, dwa - usunięcie nie daje możliwości ustosunkowania się do niej. Wystarczałaby krótka notka info - tak nie wiem, czy mam odpisywać czy nie. Wiem, że sama wypowiedź mogła stać się dość problematyczna, ale właśnie o tym piszę.

Mam nadzieję, że zostałem zrozumiany pozdrawiam.


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566806&page=5

Proszę o usunięcie postu 81 (powielenie)

Pozdr

ok, P-S


----------



## talkinghead

mikeleg said:


> Ja mam pytanie a propos pewnego postu z ostatniej strony z PHP. Dlaczego został usunięty, a nie ukarany(jak rozumiem), albo odwrotnie po co są usuwane jak raz - bywały ostrzejsze wypowiedzi na tym forum, dwa - usunięcie nie daje możliwości ustosunkowania się do niej. Wystarczałaby krótka notka info - tak nie wiem, czy mam odpisywać czy nie. Wiem, że sama wypowiedź mogła stać się dość problematyczna, ale właśnie o tym piszę.
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że zostałem zrozumiany pozdrawiam.


Bo tak to już jakoś z PHP jest 
Usunąłem na prośbę.


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594833

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na: [Kielce] Centrum hotelowo-biurowe przy Piotrkowskiej (Hotel DAL)

ok


----------



## 19przemek91

Marna prowokacja...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46288225&postcount=906


del/P


----------



## bart_breslau

Może było,a może nie...
Ciekawi mnie dlaczego nie ma na SSC/ FPW Shoutbox'a?
Z powodu bardzo dużej ilości użytkowników czy jest jakaś inna przyczyna?


----------



## kiwi_74

Jest szansa, że koleś który dostał bana za dwa konta (dostał miesięcznego bana, a chciał coś napisać i założył drugie konto), będzie mógł kiedyś wrócić? Gość był świeżutki, nie znał reguł, obiecuje poprawę.


----------



## miki100

Prozę o skasowanie tego posta:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46341389&postcount=530

ok


----------



## dkt1984

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od tego http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46312325&postcount=985 do końca, do nowego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1006241
poza tymi dwoma: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46361435&postcount=1002
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46404059&postcount=1006

Oraz o zmianę wielkości liter w nazwie z [RADOM] na [Radom]

^^ok/Mika'el


----------



## Hyper

Skasujcie proszę ten wątek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1006843


----------



## Han Solo

http://forsal.pl/artykuly/372453,deweloper_orco_wznowi_prace_nad_kluczowymi_inwestycjami.html

prosze o wklejenie tego artykułu do wątku o Złotej44 


:cheer: :dj:


ps. postulowałbym nawet odblokowanie, ale pewnie na razie to nie przejdzie... za Złotą :cheers:

^^
ox
625


----------



## onnn88

Księga ma służyć do skarg rzeczy które mnie denerwują więc ok denerwuje mnie typ który podpisuje sie 625 i absurdy które są związane z przebywaniem w tym miejscu .
Uczestnicząc w dyskusji normalnie przedstawiając swoje argumenty jestem obrażany od troli i analfabetów i kto dostaje bana od 625 oczywiście nie osoba obrażająca mnie tylko ja sam a więc nie wiem czy sie śmiać czy płakać no i co teraz też zostanę znowu zablokowany ? Ok nie ma sprawy ale blokujcie tak nadal wszystkich bez większego nie sora bez ŻADNEGO POWODU to nikogo tu nie będzie za jakiś czas .


----------



## mateq

onnn88 said:


> Księga ma służyć do skarg rzeczy które mnie denerwują więc ok denerwuje mnie typ który podpisuje sie 625 i absurdy które są związane z przebywaniem w tym miejscu .
> Uczestnicząc w dyskusji normalnie przedstawiając swoje argumenty jestem obrażany od troli i analfabetów i kto dostaje bana od 625 oczywiście nie osoba obrażająca mnie tylko ja sam a więc nie wiem czy sie śmiać czy płakać no i co teraz też zostanę znowu zablokowany ? Ok nie ma sprawy ale blokujcie tak nadal wszystkich bez większego nie sora bez ŻADNEGO POWODU to nikogo tu nie będzie za jakiś czas .


Proponowałbym najpierw nauczyć się zasad interpunkcji i ortografii.

Miałbyś większą szansę, żeby ktoś to w ogóle przeczytał.


----------



## onnn88

mateq said:


> Proponowałbym najpierw nauczyć się zasad interpunkcji i ortografii.
> 
> Miałbyś większą szansę, żeby ktoś to w ogóle przeczytał.


I czego jeszcze ? Zajmij sie lepiej sobą taka dobra moja rada a to jak ktoś pisze i dlaczego to indiwidualna sprawa dlatego wypraszam sobie wszelkich tego typu uwag za które powinny być bany a nie za przedstawianie swoich argumentów lecz jak widać na tym forum jest inaczej .


----------



## mateq

Człowieku. Nie na tym forum. 

Nie podoba się Tobie? Nie akceptujesz zasad tu panujących? Zrezygnuj sam, obędzie się bez nerwów. Jak dojrzejesz (za pięć, sześć lat), będziesz mógł wrócić. Jeśli Ciebie zbanujemy, nie będziesz miał takiej możliwości.


----------



## onnn88

Lubie to forum więc tutaj i jestem ale nie podobają mi sie pewne standardy które tutaj panują gdzie inni mogą obrażac pozostałych ja ty mnie teraz a jeszcze inni bez powodu są blokowani a jeśli jakiś powód jest to oczy człowiek przeciera ze zdziwienia .


----------



## mateq

W listopadzie zarobiłeś dwa brigi (czyli od Twojego początku tutaj), od dwóch różnych moderatorów. To Ty masz problem, nie my.

Trzeci będzie banem. 

Naprawdę zainwestuj w interpunkcję. Zyski z Twoich postów będą większe.


----------



## onnn88

mateq said:


> W listopadzie zarobiłeś dwa brigi (czyli od Twojego początku tutaj), od dwóch różnych moderatorów. To Ty masz problem, nie my.
> 
> Trzeci będzie banem.
> 
> Naprawdę zainwestuj w interpunkcję. Zyski z Twoich postów będą większe.


Tylko jakie to były powody tych brigów a w zasadzie ich brak ale spoko mozesz dać mi bana za nic naprawde nie ma sprawy
I możesz mnie również znowu obrażać z tą interpukcją w końcu tobie można luz ;-) bo nie zastanwoiłeś sie że niektórzy poprostu tak mają i nie grzeczne jest ciągle o tym wspominać ? Ale koniec z moim postowaniem w tym miejscy narazie .


----------



## Han Solo

onnn88 said:


> Uczestnicząc w dyskusji normalnie przedstawiając swoje argumenty jestem obrażany od troli i analfabetów i kto dostaje bana od 625 oczywiście nie osoba obrażająca mnie tylko ja sam.



Bo może za prawdę nie banują  Pozdro


----------



## shinzen

onnn88 said:


> Ale koniec z moim postowaniem w tym miejscy narazie .


Aż chce się rzec "no w końcu" :colgate:


----------



## mateq

^^ Podziwiam Was, że to przeczytaliście 

Nadajecie się na nauczycieli klas od 1 do 3.


----------



## Argo28

mógłbym prosić o usunięcie ostatniego mojego posta z tematu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397460

#72

zmęczenie dało o sobie znać hno:

ok, P-S


----------



## martm

mateq said:


> ^^ Podziwiam Was, że to przeczytaliście
> 
> Nadajecie się na nauczycieli klas od 1 do 3.


koleś 21 lat, a pisze, jakby był 13stoletnią laską
kosmos kto tu się rejestruje


----------



## Han Solo

To już któryś w tym miesiącu. Nie wiem, może jesień za oknem :dunno:



onnn88 said:


> Księga ma służyć do skarg rzeczy które mnie denerwują więc ok denerwuje mnie typ który podpisuje sie 625


Mnie też 625 rzeczy denerwuje w życiu, ale to na pewno nie ta księga


----------



## skansen

^^ "I got 99 problems but a bitch ain't one" /Jay-Z/ :lol:


----------



## Petr

nic nie wnosząca personalna wycieczka: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46556549&postcount=335


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=967320

Proszę o usunięcie z nazwy wątku części "jest źle". Każdy ma swoje zdanie, a kilka nagród za oświetlenie z zeszłego roku raczej to twierdzenie podważa. Lepiej zachowajmy nazwę neutralną wątku: Oświetlenie.


----------



## MSQ

Personalna wycieczka, do tego częste prowokowanie. Brak słów.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46587153&postcount=11035


----------



## orangy

Czy mo(r)derator mógłby się zająć tym wątkiem warszawskim:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206632&page=58

Jak dla mnie wszystkie posty od 1147 do końca do wywalenia.


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46671227&postcount=3030

Po co stosować tytuł pogrubiony na czerwono ( do tego czcionka 10 razy większa niż normalnie ) ? Czy nie lepiej wklejać normalnie artykuł ze zwykłym pogrubieniem na czarno, bez specjalnej zmiany wielkości ?


EDIT: Thx


----------



## mlose

Szanowni Admini

Proszę o rozpatrzenie wniosku wycinanie z automatu postów, naruszających uczucia religijne i wulgarne zarazem, jak poniższy: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46676357#post46676357
Taki "cytat" niestety widziałem już kilka razy.

ok


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46683189&postcount=7406

Skasować. Nie wiem co jest śmiesznego w chorym chłopcu.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## talkinghead

Usuwam. Rozumiem intencje HH ale jakoś... nie za bardzo pasuje mi to zdjęcie.


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=467157 na:
[Śródmieście] Wieżowiec Nowogrodzka 31 [92,7 m]

^^
ox
btw, jakie jest drugie miejsce po przecinku? 
625

^^
dzięki
wybiorę 92 albo 93, zawsze będą niezadowoleni :/


----------



## Petr

proszę o wykasowanie posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46709029&postcount=191
użytkownikowi nie chce się czytać :|

Ok, P-S


----------



## ja_kubek2

proszę o przeczyszczenie tego (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=989429&page=22) wątku, bo kilka osób zrobiło tam burdel (chodzi mi od te rozmowy o krakowie).http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=989429&page=22


^^^^Posprzątane/Mika'el


----------



## TETA

Witam

Sprawe kieruję do moderatorów w imieniu kolegi _Radomianina_. Oto jego wiadomość:

"Witam! Mam problem, mianowicie nie mogę odpowiadać na posty na SSC. Pojawia się komunikat, że muszę czekać na zatwierdzenie postu przez moderatora. Czekam jednak już chyba 5 dni i nic. Po kolejnych wysłanych postach również pojawia się taka informacja. O co tu chodzi? (Wcześniej mogłem odpowiadać od razu, bez oczekiwania na akceptację przez moderatorów). 

Byłbym bardzo zobowiązany za odpowiedź. 

Pozdrawiam 
Radomianin" 

Z góry dzieki za wyjasnienie problemu

Pzdr


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę o dodanie do tytułu wątku : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46734639#post46734639

[Łódź] Rozbudowa Lublinka *[Budowa terminala 3]*

ok


----------



## TommeT

hmmm...



> *Jaka jest prawidłowa forma rzeczownika terminal w dopełniaczu liczby pojedynczej? Chodzi mi o zdanie: „Spółka rozpoczęła budowę terminalu / terminala kontenerowego”.*
> 
> Względna frekwencja _terminalu_ i _terminala_ w Korpusie Języka Polskiego PWN ma się jak 85 do 15. _Wielki słownik ortograficzny_ PWN podaje tylko formę *terminalu*, a _Uniwersalny słownik języka polskiego_ PWN – obocznie: _terminalu_, rzadziej _terminala_. Różnicę między słownikami można wyjaśnić ich przeznaczeniem. Słownik ortograficzny jest z definicji słownikiem normatywnym, a normatywizm rozumie się w Polsce zazwyczaj jako eliminowanie wariantów, czyli ograniczanie pola swobody. _Uniwersalny słownik_ ma zaś w większym stopniu charakter opisowy, pokazuje nie tylko, *jak się powinno mówić* (pisać), ale też jak się naprawdę mówi. — Mirosław Bańko, PWN


pzdr


----------



## Mika'el

TETA said:


> Witam
> 
> Sprawe kieruję do moderatorów w imieniu kolegi _Radomianina_. Oto jego wiadomość:
> 
> "Witam! Mam problem, mianowicie nie mogę odpowiadać na posty na SSC. Pojawia się komunikat, że muszę czekać na zatwierdzenie postu przez moderatora. Czekam jednak już chyba 5 dni i nic. Po kolejnych wysłanych postach również pojawia się taka informacja. O co tu chodzi? (Wcześniej mogłem odpowiadać od razu, bez oczekiwania na akceptację przez moderatorów).
> 
> Byłbym bardzo zobowiązany za odpowiedź.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Radomianin"
> 
> Z góry dzieki za wyjasnienie problemu
> 
> Pzdr


Wszystkim forumowiczom, którym pojawia sie taki komunikat, proponuje pisanie pm do nas z podaniem wątku, w którym postowali.wtedy reakcja będzie szybka.Dotyczy to zwłaszcza wątków, z miast, które nie mają swojego moderatora.


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Proszę o skasowanie mojego tematu ze zdjęciem na UPC: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1010161

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## behemot

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1010165

Jeden mod tworzy wątek (z off-top w innym wątku), a drugi go zamyka. Może byście się dogadali między sobą? tym bardziej, że jeśli przyjąć takie uzasadnienie to spora część wątków typu "atrakcyjność regionów", "PKB i tym podobne" też kwalifikuje się do zamknięcia.


----------



## 625

behemot said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1010165
> 
> Jeden mod tworzy wątek (z off-top w innym wątku), a drugi go zamyka. Może byście się dogadali między sobą? tym bardziej, że jeśli przyjąć takie uzasadnienie to spora część wątków typu "atrakcyjność regionów", "PKB i tym podobne" też kwalifikuje się do zamknięcia.


Ten wątek momentami zmierza do kłótni, więc ok, po prostu będę brigował. Swoją drogą, stały team cityvscitowców. Może trzymając ich tam szybciej uwolnimy się od nich w ogóle.


----------



## mateq

behemot said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1010165
> 
> Jeden mod tworzy wątek (z off-top w innym wątku), a drugi go zamyka. Może byście się dogadali między sobą? tym bardziej, że jeśli przyjąć takie uzasadnienie to spora część wątków typu "atrakcyjność regionów", "PKB i tym podobne" też kwalifikuje się do zamknięcia.


Nie moderator. Zamknął administrator.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46775205&postcount=3864

Zamiast edit quote dałem


----------



## kwesto

Jeśli można, prosiłbym o jakiś nadzór moderatorski w wątku o Stadionie Legii. Ostatnio często pojawiają się tam dyskusje na tematy kibicowskie itp. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=439


----------



## salto_angel

Wątek o Stadionie Polonii Bytom:



Bercik_Myslowice said:


> Właśnie to polaków wkurwia, że większość naszych Śląskich miasta była zbudowana przez Niemców. Nie zależało im na Śląsku tylko na węglu... Kraków to jest zbieranina oklepanych już zabytków, Bytom w swej historii w niczym nie był gorszy od Krakowa czy Wrocławia i należy się tej historii szacunek, ale pol... tego nigdy nie docenią.


hno:


^^Tydzień urlopu/Mika'el


----------



## Michał Ch.

Michał Ch.;46676289 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46671227&postcount=3030
> 
> Po co stosować tytuł pogrubiony na czerwono ( do tego czcionka 10 razy większa niż normalnie ) ? Czy nie lepiej wklejać normalnie artykuł ze zwykłym pogrubieniem na czarno, bez specjalnej zmiany wielkości ?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thx



Znowu...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46741091&postcount=9793

W dodatku OT.

^^ok


----------



## TETA

Mika'el said:


> Wszystkim forumowiczom, którym pojawia sie taki komunikat, proponuje pisanie pm do nas z podaniem wątku, w którym postowali.wtedy reakcja będzie szybka.Dotyczy to zwłaszcza wątków, z miast, które nie mają swojego moderatora.


Kolega pisał, lecz nie wiadomo czy wiadomości dochodziły; odpowiedzi było brak.

PS. A tak mało skromnie lecz poważnie spytam - mogę zostać moderatorem?  Byłoby nam dużo wygodniej.


^^Zapewne byłoby wygodniej, ale zaraz moda zechcą Kielce, Olsztyn, Zielona i Jelenia Góra itd...będę nad Wami czuwałTwoja propozycja może rodzić niebezpieczny precedens


----------



## premier

Jeśli chcesz wspiąć się na szczyt, to radzę robić to subtelniej; parę razy poklaszcz TH przy głoszeniu sądu, powrzucaj linki do bliźniaczych kont, napisz 625 że ładnie dziś wygląda. Ewentualnie jeśli nie czujesz się na siłach, poprowadź rewolucje. Może uda Ci się pościągać cennych bywalców pod nową domenę.
A nie, prosto z mostu, taka rada.


----------



## skansen

premier said:


> parę razy poklaszcz TH przy głoszeniu sądu, powrzucaj linki do bliźniaczych kont, napisz 625 że ładnie dziś wygląda


625 zawsze ładnie wygląda - spytaj TH, on zawsze ma rację. :nuts:


----------



## talkinghead




----------



## letowniak

ktoś przeniósł wątek dotyczący terminalu do infrastruktura lotnicza i wodna
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398127
Proszę o przywrócenie wątku do działu regionalnego, 
uzasadnienie
- dyskusja dotyczy tylko i wyłącznie samego obiektu, dyskusje na temat całej obecnej infrastruktury rozbudowy inwestycji i połączeń odbywają się w już istniejącym wątku w dziale infrastruktura lotnicza i wodna 
- rzeszowska społeczność na forum SSC nie jest duża i lepiej jest prowadzić dyskusje w jednym dziale do którego zagląda większość rzeszowskiej społeczności SSC
- wątek od 3 lat znajduje się w tamtym miejscu i nikomu nie przeszkadzał do tej pory 
- budowany terminal w Warszawie od początku do końca był w dziale regionalnym bo tak było wygodniej, nie zgadza się na wybiórcze traktowanie.
- Budynki dworcowe PKP i PKS również znajdują się w działach regionalnych


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46893181#post46893181

zaczyna się offtopic.


----------



## 625

Widzę znów wojnę Widzew | ŁKS. Przez weekend mam nadzieję kibice ochłoną, póki co zamknę oba wątki, bo zaczęły się groźby podchodzące pod sprawę karną. A boję się, że niedługo pół łódzkiego forum będzie miało takie.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

talkinghead said:


>


TH, fajna emotka


----------



## Mika'el

^^Też chcesz być modem? Ha, ha, ha


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Czemu łodzianom zamknięto wątek o Studium Uwarunkowań i Kierunków Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego m. Łodzi i w ten sposób uniemożliwiono dyskusję o projekcie tego dokumentu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=929246 ???

Proszę o ponowne umożliwienie tam dyskusji poprzez otwarcie wątku i naprawę złych skutków tego zamknięcia, m.in. przeniesienie tam tego postu z artykułem prasowym: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46906023&postcount=144


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46958687&postcount=8

^^ Post do wycięcia. Już dawno przyjęto, że komentarze z samą oceną w UPC będą usuwane.
Najwyraźniej hiszpańskojęzyczny spamer nie spodziewał się takiego zabezpieczenia w polskim konkursie (Klasyka, potrójna ściana ognia. :lol.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46971545#post46971545

Proszę o usunięcie postów 213-214, 217-221. Nie na temat.

Dzięki.


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

prosze oczyscic ten watek
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1013003
z zaczetej przez Pawelskiego wojenki Krakow-Wroclaw-Poznan


----------



## mateq

^^ Nie uważam, żeby była ona zaczęta przez Pawelskiego.


----------



## wiewior

Czy kolega już podobnego wejścia nie miał? I bukwy w stopce nieco wielkie...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46973361&postcount=8386


----------



## Kevin007

Szanowny Panie Adminie, Wysoka Izbo Moderatorska, proszę o zmianę mojego nicka na Święty. Z góry dziękuje


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Zrób tak, jak user sprzedaz, który zmienił nick na okooko i różne inne. Teraz to jedyny sposób na zmianę nicka. Moderatorzy są w tym bardzo pomocni. :yes:


----------



## Piotrek Ziom

proszę o przeczyszczenie tego wątku [Rybnik] Inwestycje od postu 2708 do ostatniego dyskusja w ogolę nie na temat.


----------



## krzysiek22

Proszę moderatorów o wykasowanie wszystkich postów zaczynając od 457 postu do końca, w wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=671978&page=23, ponieważ nic nie wnoszą do dyskusji 

^^
ox
625

wielblad13, krzysiek22, zloty6363, misiek144 – każdy po tygodniu. Nudzą mnie wojenki Legnica – Głogów.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

Proszę o usunięcie mojego tematu z UPC, coś się zepsuło przy obróbce pliku i wyszła kaszana. Rezygnuję z tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=47043843


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Nadmierny post, można skasować: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47054381&postcount=3514

Sorki za kłopot.

Pozdr.

ok


----------



## Petr

Nazwa tego wątku, biorąc pod uwagę staż użytkownika, to świadomy sabotaż: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1014533


----------



## ivica

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47036537&postcount=1322

użytkownik calkowicie niepotrzebnie epatuje wulgaryzmem.

ivica - daj sobie na luz.th

ok rozumiem iz dajesz przyzwolenie na uzywanie wulgaryzmow ?? np. "upierdolony" by HH

nie daję - ale w stosunku do HH jesteś hiperaktywny. th


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487533&page=47

przydałoby się odblokować wątek z powodu tej informacji - http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/1,35136,7315472,Widzew_nie_zbuduje_stadionu_dla_kilkunastu_tysiecy_.html


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## ivica

tak HH, spisek, wszedzie spisek


----------



## adam20

Najwyzsza pora na wprowadzenie kolejnego zakazu rozmow o kolorach krzeselek. Teraz kolej na Stadion Slaski.



TROI said:


> ^^ nie damy spokoju hno: każde barwy mogą być... krzesełka mogą być całe czarne lub niebieskie ale nie czerwone! sztuczne narzucanie Polskości u nas nie przejdzie!! Dla mnie to biało-czerwony shit !!


Komentarz jest zbedny


----------



## talkinghead

ivica said:


> tak HH, spisek, wszedzie spisek


A ty ivica tym donoszeniem robisz się .. sam nie wiem jak to ująć.


----------



## ivica

donoszenie to chyba nie do tej ksiegi. tu sie tylko grzecznie prosi o m.in usuwanie postow ktore uwaza sie za niezgodne z regulaminem.


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1014803

SPAM

trafiony, zatopiony, P-S


----------



## ufonut

Nasze barwy narodowe to "bialo-czerwony" shit.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47060401&postcount=3232


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909886&page=12

^^ Czy można zmienić nazwę na "Zimowe okienko transferowe w piłce kopanej"?


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47089363&postcount=9948
brak słów.

^^
Kioteras99
Ban. Przejrzałem historię postów tego trolla, pochwalanie ONR i inne takie. Dziwne, że do teraz przetrwał na forum.
625


----------



## ja_kubek2

proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku o stolicach europejskich
zrobił się tam dość spory historyczny OT
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=989429&page=27


----------



## 0lo

Korzystając z dobrego humoru 625 donoszę o city vs city:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47097225&postcount=1822


----------



## Petr

ja_kubek2 said:


> proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku o stolicach europejskich
> zrobił się tam dość spory historyczny OT
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=989429&page=27


Trudno rozmawiać o stolicach europejskich bez poruszania kwestii historycznych.


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=562006
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824764

Proszę o doprowadzenie nazw wątków do przyjętego na SSC wzoru



^^ok/Mika'el


----------



## PLH

talkinghead said:


> Habemus moderatoeaeumus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLH i pmaciej7.


Obrońcy Westerplatte! Poddajcie się! Nie macie żadnych szans!


----------



## Wesoły Romek

I jeszcze raz ja  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=981786 

[Łódź] *Przędalnie* Braci Muehle - Żeligowskiego 3/5 drobna korekta, oczywiście powinno być przę*dz*alnie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=804202 
[Łódź]inwestycje logistyczne proszę poprawić na duże *I*

Ten wątek *połączyć *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=942340 z tym wątkiem ==> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=991999

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944504 tytuł przemianować na :
[Łódź] Inwestycje kulturalne

Z góry dzięki !

P.S. Gratulacje PLH :cheers: łódzki mod to dobry mod 


Wszystko poza łączeniem OK - wolę poćwiczyć na starych wątkach  / PLH


----------



## zonc

talkinghead said:


> Najpierw się trzeba zarejstrować w serwisie Rejestracja modów


http://www.bravo.pl/news/nie-wystapi-juz-w-telewizji--bo-jest-gejem/ida,579804/

Zarejestrowałem się i nawet złożyłem zapytanie.

Co teraz?

http://www.bravo.pl/profil/zonc/user_id,255104/


----------



## Petr

niezwiązane bezpośrednio z tematem politykierstwo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47281067&postcount=3041

ok/PLH


----------



## kamilbuk

To ci zonc!

:hahano:

P.S. Gratulacje dla nowych modów


----------



## ivica

talkinghead said:


> Najpierw się trzeba zarejstrować w serwisie Rejestracja modów






wez mnie, wez mnie


----------



## zonc

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na: [Bydgoszcz] D.A.G - Fabrik Bromberg (budowa "Exploseum")

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486646&page=11

Chyba dałem radę - pm7


----------



## zonc

^^

Dzięki.

+ kasowanko:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=47310509#post47310509

Zaczekaj na TH, on wie, kto jest ważniakiem - pm7


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Cały ten post jest nie na temat *Nowego Centrum Miasta*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47310453&postcount=3076

Nie chcę kontynuować OT którą jest analizowanie co ja miałem na myśli pisząc coś tam, proszę o usunięcie tego postu.

ok/PLH


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875

^^ Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na: 

[Gdynia] Nowy stadion GOSiR-u

tu byłem - pm7


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

To nie wątek o religii, proszę o kasację śmietnika: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47304929&postcount=1579

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47307357&postcount=1582

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47325207&postcount=1585

Od takich paplanin są *PM*, ale jakoś preferowane jest celowe pisanie na wątkach tematycznych, żeby mieć widownię, nie wiem po co.

Jeszcze jednen taki wniosek i będzie brig. Sam zrobiłes flejma. th


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Haha mieć widownię, nie powiem kto tu z nas chce mieć widownię .
Zresztą o co chodzi ?! Pański OT wkrada się wszędzie by tylko zrobić sobie "analizę" cudzych postów.

EDIT : Post jakże wymądzającego się kolegi *Zweig* "wielkiego jasnowidza" do kasacji :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=47326761#post47326761


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Wesoły Romek;47326811 said:


> ^^ Haha mieć widownię, nie powiem kto tu z nas chce mieć widownię .
> Zresztą o co chodzi ?! Pański OT wkrada się wszędzie by tylko zrobić sobie "analizę" cudzych postów.


Widzę, że chcesz dalej kontynuować niemerytoryczne zaczepki? Pomyliłeś SSC z forum religijnym.


----------



## J_J

Tutaj też będziecie trollować?


----------



## DerMartini

Być może było to już przez kogoś wspominane, ale po co właściwie nam dwa wątki:
*[Poznań] Estetyka miasta* oraz *[Poznań] Estetyka miasta - zdjęcia* skoro ewidentnie się dublują?


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=445#8894
Zaczyna się "dyskusja" nie na temat.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Wrócił po 3 dniach briga za niemerytoryczne oceny rozmówców i robi dalej dokładnie to samo:

O "specjaliście":
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47332941&postcount=11198

O "fantaście":
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47333035&postcount=11199


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Tu mu się pogłębia, czyli o "zniesławieniach" i "laniu na gołą d...": http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47332083&postcount=2679


----------



## J_J

^^
Ban do 19 grudnia.


----------



## bart_breslau

Nie kłócić się

625 bogiem, SSC nałogiem, FPW podstawą, Hyde Park zabawą:banana::banana::cheers:
Gratulacje dla nowych moderatorów i pozdrowienia dla starszyzny


----------



## Filip01

Proszę o przeniesienie postów:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47226991&postcount=1629
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47272257&postcount=1631
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47307985&postcount=1632
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47328471&postcount=1633
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47334597&postcount=1634
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47339083&postcount=1635
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47347111&postcount=1636

do tego wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=673626


----------



## PLH

Podaj numery postów zamiast linków.


----------



## Sandacz nizinny

Hm... Numery postów są w linkach


----------



## mateq

PLH said:


> Podaj numery postów zamiast linków.


Już zrobiłem


----------



## PLH

Hmmm.... Dziwne. Jak otwierałem je wcześniej, wyskakiwał post o numerze około 20, ale teraz już jest ok.

Nie przywykłem do robienia aż tak skomplikowanych rzeczy w sobotni wieczór :tongue4:


----------



## pawelmilosz

W wątku o budowie stadionu Legii od kilkunastu postów robi się mega OT na temat niekoniecznie związany z samą budową. Może i ciekawie się to czyta, ale można by tą dyskusję przenieść gdzieś do PoGo, a jak nie ma gdzie, to pokasować. 
Całość leci mniej więcej od tego miejsca:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47337869&postcount=8895


----------



## kwesto

^^mnie się wydaje, że kasowanie nic nie daje. Ja też zgłaszałem podobny OT, ktoś pokasowal posty i zaraz było to samo.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Myślę, że admini mają wystarczające argumenty za sobą, by nieco przewietrzyć forum z recydywy (czytaj nagminnie rozwijających bezsensowne offtopy). Ale co ja tam wiem, jestem tylko szarym mrówkiem na SSC


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47355919&postcount=3077

piractwo


----------



## Melankolic

^^ Obawiam się, że GTW na FPW nie posiada aż tak dużej władzy aby zbanować torrent`y


----------



## Virgileq

Macieks said:


> Może i nie jest to dużo ale zawsze, dodając do tego jeszcze 200 (hipotetycznie) żołnierzy ze zrytym beretem (będących na rencie) którz budząc się codziennie chcą skoczyć "tak dla przyjemności" z okna to wychodzi powiedzmy 215 osób którym trzeba zapłacić rente, im a także rodzinom zabitych, dajmy na to że 215 osób musi dostać te marne 2000 PLN co rocznie daje ponad 5 baniek rocznie, w sumie błacha sprawa i osiągalna dla każdego kwota, a *ch*j* tam, przecież to drobne wywalone w błoto.
> 
> Ja chce powiedzieć przez to że wojna i to co w trakcie i po niej to są pieniądze a pieniądze mogą być dobrze gospodarowane lub źle a w przypadku Afganistanu czy Iraku są źle gospodarowane, powinni jeszcze raz niektórzy pójść do szkoły i nauczyć się że pieniądze trzeba sensownie i z głową pomnażać a nie *wypierd*lać* na nic w zamian nic nie dostając. Bo przecież ropy w kraju bez ropy nie dostaniemy.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47348261&postcount=3149

Wiem, że moderator, ale chyba go trochę poniosło


----------



## Gokufan

Czy któryś z moderatorów mógłby przenieść ten wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=547476
do ukończonych? Z góry dzięki 

ok/PLH


----------



## shinzen

Tego wątku już się czytać nie da



Macieks said:


> Ale ta wojna nie jest Polska ani z Polską związana więc nie ma o czym mówic.
> Gramy w tą gre bo jesteśmy dymanymi przez USA frajer*mi i tyle... I to przez zbyt ambicjonalnych polityków.


* w słowie i kursywa w nicku nie może być wymówką do używania takiego języka.


----------



## wiewior

Heh... I jak zwykle posty dotyczące zachowania Macieksa nagle zniknęły...


----------



## talkinghead

Macieks posypał głowę popiołem.

625 naloży 3 dni briga. Ja nie mogę.


----------



## wiewior

^^
Tylko dlaczego dodatkowo wycinać całą dyskusję? Żeby potem nie było widać, że to nie jest jednorazowy przypadek?


----------



## ivica

talkinghead said:


> Macieks posypał głowę popiołem.
> 
> 625 naloży 3 dni briga. Ja nie mogę.


no Macieks wam sie nie udał. Moze czas na moda z Bydzi ??


----------



## talkinghead

Wniosek przywróciłem. 
Macieks przyznaje się do winy.

Wystarczy?


----------



## Dziki REX

wiewior said:


> ^^
> Tylko dlaczego dodatkowo wycinać całą dyskusję? Żeby potem nie było widać, że to nie jest jednorazowy przypadek?


Wiedziałem, że ciebie znajdę w tym wątku krzyczącego w pierwszym szeregu donosicielu  Wiewiór ma jakiś prywatny problem do Maćka i paru innych forumowiczów i nie traktował bym go poważnie. Stały ferment próbuje stworzyć.



ivica said:


> no Macieks wam sie nie udał. Moze czas na moda z Bydzi ??


Jak powiedział Władymir Putin na pytanie kiedy odejdzie z polityki "Wasze niedoczekanie"  Poza tym najpierw musieli byśmy zrobić anshlus Bydzi do 3miasta.


----------



## rediwan

Maciek przesadzil, dostanie kare i sprawa zalatwiona, nie ma sensu rozdmuchiwac calej sprawy, jest zbrodnia jest kara no i podobno jest zal za grzechy  wystarczy


----------



## wiewior

> Wiedziałem, że ciebie znajdę w tym wątku krzyczącego w pierwszym szeregu donosicielu


Czy można by koledze wytłumaczyć, że nazywanie kogoś "donosicielem" jest zwykłym obrażaniem?
I jest to kolejny dowód pokazujący bezsens wycięcia dyskusji.


----------



## Macieks

Przepraszam osoby urażone za moje zachowanie, poprawie się i będę grzeczny


----------



## GiovanniL

"Uprzejmie donoszę, że Dziki REX nazwał mnie donosicielem!"


----------



## pawelmilosz

GiovanniL - śmiało sobie poczynasz biorąc pod uwagę Twoją krótką obecność na forum. Uważaj, bo się zagapisz, przeholujesz i będzie płacz, bo się okaże, że admini Cię nie lubią 
Bez urazy oczywiście, ot tylko przyjacielska rada.


----------



## Tygrys

^^ On to wie i to bardzo dobrze. Ot, założy nowe konto. Ponownie.

--------------------------------------------------



Dziki REX said:


> Wiedziałem, że ciebie znajdę w tym wątku krzyczącego w pierwszym szeregu donosicielu  Wiewiór ma jakiś prywatny problem do Maćka i paru innych forumowiczów i nie traktował bym go poważnie. Stały ferment próbuje stworzyć.


Akurat Ty nie mów o prywatności, bo Macieks to Twój kuzyn, o czym sam kiedyś pisałeś. Zresztą baaaardzo skutecznie i czynnie lobbowałeś za Jego kandydaturą na moda. Ja dałem się wtedy nabrać na czcze obietnice i zapewnienia.

Z ciekawości - zostałeś poproszony o "interwencję" i zdyskredytowanie wiewiora, czy to Twoja własna inicjatywa?

Ręce opadają, jak się na to wszystko patrzy. Z mojej strony EOT, bo w sumie mam ważniejsze problemy, niż zadyma na jakimś forum. Szkoda mi nerwów.


----------



## ivica

Dziki REX said:


> Jak powiedział Władymir Putin na pytanie kiedy odejdzie z polityki "Wasze niedoczekanie"  Poza tym najpierw musieli byśmy zrobić anshlus Bydzi do 3miasta.


to nawet nie o to chodzi ale:

na 13 mod/adm z Polandu
- 2 jest z Wrocka,
- 2 z Pyrlandii
- 2 ze Szczecina
- 1 z Lublina
- jeden ze stolycy
- jeden z grodu Kraka
- jede z 3city
- jeden z Konina
- jeden z Białego ?? J-J
- nawet w Lodzi dalo sie wybrac moda

A Bydzia z calkiem duza grupa userow nie ma zadnego. TH daje sobie b.dobrze rade ale przeciez nie zawsze moze byc ... a u nas bydziakow krew goraca i do tego mamy sasiadow z piernikow, wiec mod 24h bylby zdecydowanie przydatny. Dodatkowo TH nie zawsze musi rozumiec pewne niuanse z naszego kujawsko-pomorskiego grajdolka.

Warto by modzi sie zastanowili i rozpoczeli poszukiwania moda wspoldzialajacego z TH.


----------



## kalle_sg

Katowice też nie mają moda i jakoś z tym żyją. A mają Sosnowiec za rzeką


----------



## zonc

^^

Jestem oficjalnym kandydatem: zalogowałem się na stronie bravo.pl (jak TH kazał). 

Wydaje mi się, że TH idzie wystarczająco dobrze. Podział w Bydzi na UM - nieUM jest tak silny, że ustanowienie moderatora z naszej grupy jest bezsensowne. Starzy są umoczeni, nowych na tyle wyrazistych nie ma.

Jeżeli będzie moderator z naszego miasta - a czemu by nie? - to może się zajmować odciążeniem innych modów np. działać w urbanistyce, zabytkach, missPolski i wszystkich innych tematach, które obecnie nikogo tylko do tego działania nie mają. Kategorycznie jednak nie powinien zajmować się sprawami Bydzi - powinien mieć zakaz kasowania postów, nadawania kar itd. Tutaj zostawiłbym TH.

To jednak pewnie daleka przyszłość.  6 lat w takim stanie rzeczy przeżyłem na forum, kolejne 6 też dam radę.

Tyle w temacie ode mnie.
pozdrawam
jeden z plemienia dzikich Bydów


----------



## ivica

eee bez przesady, da sie z nas wybrac tego jedynego sprawiedliwego. dalo sie w Lodzi to u nas tez sie da 
jest Bakos, jest ABBYS, damage_one, pit1233,

ha smiem twierdzic iz nawet ja mocno umoczony w wojenki podjazdowe, potrafilbym jako mod rozgraniczyc na co mozna sobie pozwolic a na co nie.

tyle rozgrzanych glow nie moze spoczywac jedynie na biednym TH bo szybko wrzodow zalapie z naszego powodu


----------



## Darhet

talkinghead said:


> Macieks posypał głowę popiołem.
> 
> 625 naloży 3 dni briga. Ja nie mogę.


Nie uważam aby Macikes jakoś wyszedł za po za ramy, proszę o darowanie mu kary.


----------



## zonc

ivica said:


> eee bez przesady, da sie z nas wybrac tego jedynego sprawiedliwego. dalo sie w Lodzi to u nas tez sie da
> jest Bakos, jest ABBYS, damage_one, pit1233,
> 
> ha smiem twierdzic iz nawet ja mocno umoczony w wojenki podjazdowe, potrafilbym jako mod rozgraniczyc na co mozna sobie pozwolic a na co nie.
> 
> tyle rozgrzanych glow nie moze spoczywac jedynie na biednym TH bo szybko wrzodow zalapie z naszego powodu


Bakos jest umoczony, ABYSSa i domaged_one jest tutaj za mało, pit też w takie rzeczy się chyba nie bawi.

A Ciebie znam za dobrze: nie dał byś rady.  Jesteś mściwy.


----------



## ivica

Bakos umoczony ?? a niby czym? tym iz udziela sie w dyskusjach ?? eeee Bakos jest na pewno osoba ktora nie daje sie ugiac jakimkolwiek naciskom i nie jest sfrateryzowany z zadnym ze stronnictw,

to ze damege czy pit nie maja tyle postow co ty czy HH to nie znaczy iz nie czytaja forum.
Ja np. mam postow ile mam dlatego ze wypowiadam sie gdy mam cos do napisania ...

Dodalbym jeszcze Davidecka z ktorym nie raz darlem koty ale uwazam iz jako mod moglby sie sprawdzic.

Co do mojej rzekomej msciwosci zobaczysz jutro w pracy


----------



## Handsome by nature

Jakie czasy nastaly... hno: Kandydaci honoru nie maja - sami sie zglaszaja...


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## ivica

Handsome by nature said:


> Jakie czasy nastaly... hno: Kandydaci honoru nie maja - sami sie zglaszaja...


tia tia misiu i co jeszcze wyczytasz miedzy wierszami ??


----------



## Handsome by nature

ivica said:


> tia tia misiu i co jeszcze wyczytasz miedzy wierszami ??


"misiu" moze byc, ale tylko od ladnej, dlugowlosej, mlodej kobiety, zrozumielismy sie zlotko? :nuts:


----------



## ivica

Handsome by nature said:


> "misiu" moze byc, ale tylko od ladnej, dlugowlosej, mlodej kobiety, zrozumielismy sie zlotko? :nuts:


jak sobie zyczysz zlociutki...:lol:


----------



## letowniak

letowniak said:


> ktoś przeniósł wątek dotyczący terminalu do infrastruktura lotnicza i wodna
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398127
> Proszę o przywrócenie wątku do działu regionalnego,
> uzasadnienie
> - dyskusja dotyczy tylko i wyłącznie samego obiektu, dyskusje na temat całej obecnej infrastruktury rozbudowy inwestycji i połączeń odbywają się w już istniejącym wątku w dziale infrastruktura lotnicza i wodna
> - rzeszowska społeczność na forum SSC nie jest duża i lepiej jest prowadzić dyskusje w jednym dziale do którego zagląda większość rzeszowskiej społeczności SSC
> - wątek od 3 lat znajduje się w tamtym miejscu i nikomu nie przeszkadzał do tej pory
> - budowany terminal w Warszawie od początku do końca był w dziale regionalnym bo tak było wygodniej, nie zgadza się na wybiórcze traktowanie.
> - Budynki dworcowe PKP i PKS również znajdują się w działach regionalnych


czekałem tydzień, poczekam i kolejny....


----------



## ivica

letowniak said:


> czekałem tydzień, poczekam i kolejny....


cierpliwosc szlifuje charakter


----------



## 625

Macieks said:


> Przepraszam osoby urażone za moje zachowanie, poprawie się i będę grzeczny


2 dni brakujące do środy. Musimy trzymać jednolite standardy.

Pierwszy raz zdarzyła się taka sytuacja, mam nadzieję, że wszyscy wyciągniemy z tego wnioski.


----------



## Tygrys

^^Polecam korzystanie z tagów. Tag  euro 2012


----------



## sharky_88

Ja polecam korzystanie z subskrypcji http://www.skyscrapercity.com/subscription.php 

Można sobie oddzielny folder zrobić np: "euro2012"


----------



## martusia

Argumenty do mnie przemówiły, forsować nie mam absolutnie zamiaru, dzięki za rady zastępcze.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Michał Ch.;46676289 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46671227&postcount=3030
> 
> Po co stosować tytuł pogrubiony na czerwono ( do tego czcionka 10 razy większa niż normalnie ) ? Czy nie lepiej wklejać normalnie artykuł ze zwykłym pogrubieniem na czarno, bez specjalnej zmiany wielkości ?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thx





Michał Ch.;46805495 said:


> Znowu...
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46741091&postcount=9793
> 
> W dodatku OT.
> 
> ^^ok



No i jest kolejny raz :| :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48419719&postcount=3788

No i już nie ma - pm7


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48381759&postcount=2553



marboro said:


> No brawo na zlosc pasozyta i marszalkowi niech Dombrowicz doprowadzi do zamkniecia portu.
> 
> PS. Polonisto to Ty nic nie zrozumiales


Znowu prywata: per polinisto. Czy to na prawdę jest tak trudne do opanowania?


----------



## Macieks

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48381759&postcount=2553
> 
> 
> 
> Znowu prywata: per polinisto. Czy to na prawdę jest tak trudne do opanowania?


"*Polonistyka* – dziedzina nauki, której przedmiotem badań jest polska literatura i język polski."

Zonek, czyś Ty za bardzo nie jest przewrażliwiony ??


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875&page=57

^^ Proszę oczyścić dwie ostatnie strony wątku z kibicowskiego bełkotu.

Coś tam pociąłem, ale niektórych postów nie jestem w stanie ocenić, w razie czego Macieks poprawi - pm7

Na przedostatniej stronie jest głupia licytacja "Arka vs. Lechia", ale w sumie chyba może zostać. Panowie sobie chyba już pogadali i do tego nie wrócą - mam nadzieje. Chyba wystarczy takie cięcie. Dzięki.

P.S. Dobry pomysł z tą czerwoną czcionką. Od razu lepiej widać rękę władzy.


----------



## zonc

Dlaczego skasowano mój wpis?

Poważne mogę pisać do innych per sprzedawco kebabów ? Przecież to takie samo zajęcie, jak moje studiowanie na polonistyce.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Dlaczego skasowano mój wpis?
> 
> Poważne mogę pisać do innych per sprzedawco kebabów ? Przecież to takie samo zajęcie, jak moje studiowanie na polonistyce.


HH powiedział że nie zgadza się. Wobec czego rozumiem, że on nie będzie cie nazywał polonistą a ty nie będziesz nazywać go sprzedawcą.

I żaden z Was nie będzie robic jakichkolwiek aluzji w tym temacie.

ok?

Proszę o TAK obu Panów.


----------



## demmat

...sakramentalne


----------



## 625

gorzko, gorzko!


----------



## pmaciej7

Tygrys said:


> P.S. Dobry pomysł z tą czerwoną czcionką. Od razu lepiej widać rękę władzy.


Władza w pełnej krasie:


----------



## Tygrys

^^

"Violators will be shot, survivors will be shot again" ?


----------



## zonc

TAK

:lovethem:

PS Rozumiem, że Sędzia Anna Maria TH będzie dbał o nasz związek i ewentualne złamanie przysięgi będzie ...


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> TAK
> 
> :lovethem:
> 
> PS Rozumiem, że Sędzia Anna Maria TH będzie dbał o nasz związek i ewentualne złamanie przysięgi będzie ...


Anna Maria Nie jest sędzią rodzinnym. Pomyliłeś seriale.


----------



## mateq

W tyn przypadku przyda się zapewne W11.


----------



## Phelot

Macieks said:


> "*Polonistyka* – dziedzina nauki, której przedmiotem badań jest polska literatura i język polski."
> 
> Zonek, czyś Ty za bardzo nie jest przewrażliwiony ??


Ledwo co się tydzień zaczął, a już zoncowi nerwy puszczają...


zonc said:


> Zarzucacie coś komuś, a widać sami chyba za "przydupasów" robicie.


A niechby ktoś tak zonca nazwał, to już byście mieli w "księgach" wniosek o dożywotniego bana dla takiego delikwenta


----------



## Juszatek

Dlaczego usunięto mój post z wrocławskiego hyde parku politycznego? Dotyczył przecież wrocławskiego problemu...


----------



## 625

Dotyczył krzyży w szkołach, a 2 takie wątki już musiały zostać zamknięte, bo niestety duża grupa userów obniżała ich poziom


----------



## Juszatek

Ok, rozumiem, ale tę informację mogliście zostawić. W końcu dotyczyła, że tak powiem, źródła problemu.  No, cóż wasze prawo.


----------



## mateq

Totutotam


----------



## zonc

Mam problem: nie mogę edytować postów. Otwiera się okienko edycji, ale potem zapisanie edycji nie wychodzi. Dzieje się tak na 2 komputerach, na 2 różnych przeglądarkach. 

To jakiś globalny problem?


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> Możesz to rozwinąć, wskazać jakiś przepis który zakazuje w Polsce homoseksualizmu?


Kolega chyba chciał powiedzieć, że ze prawo traktuje na równi **** i hetero i w związku z tym bycie homoseksualista z punktu widzenia prawa nie jest żadnym odstępstwem od normy.



Choć ja bym polemizował. Konstytucja, prawo cywilne wyraźnie uważają za normę związek kobiety i mężczyzny.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Michał Ch.;48673177 said:


> IMO powinno być "Linia tramwajowa do dworca Głównego". Nazwa Dworzec PKP może wprowadzać w błąd, bo o który dworzec chodzi, skoro ich liczba jest większa niż 1 w naszym mieście ( w węźle bydgoskim 14 ) ?


Ponawiam prośbę. Chodzi o ten wątek: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026181


----------



## zonc

Innej lini do dworca nie budujemy. Też nad tym myślałem, ale nazwa wątku i tak jest dość długa.


----------



## talkinghead

mateq said:


> Totutotam


Tutiturumtutu


----------



## pmaciej7

Michał Ch.;48709985 said:


> Ponawiam prośbę. Chodzi o ten wątek:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026181





zonc said:


> Innej lini do dworca nie budujemy. Też nad tym myślałem, ale nazwa wątku i tak jest dość długa.


Zmieniłem. Niech tylko ktoś biegły powie, czy powinno być "Głównego" czy "głównego".


----------



## maaarian

^^Najlepiej (G/g)łównego.


----------



## zonc

Może Bromberg Hauptbahnhof?

Dworzec Główny powinno pisać się tak samo jak Dworzec Centralny. Obecnie wprowadzona pisownia jest błędna zatem.


----------



## a_weirdo

^^ To może "[Bydgoszcz] Tramwaj do ulicy Rycerskiej".


----------



## kwesto

do skasowania od postu 9113, kolega pomylił chyba fora.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=456

z góry dziękuję.


----------



## zonc

zonc said:


> Mam problem: nie mogę edytować postów. Otwiera się okienko edycji, ale potem zapisanie edycji nie wychodzi. Dzieje się tak na 2 komputerach, na 2 różnych przeglądarkach.
> 
> To jakiś globalny problem?


Trwa.


----------



## mikeleg

spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1027621
ok


----------



## salto_angel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875&page=59 - poproszę o zrobienie porządku lub uwagę, że dyskusja przestaje być na temat budowy stadionu, a schodzi na tematy kibicowskie. z góry dzięki.


----------



## talkinghead

markus - będziesz musiał poczekac na Przemka.


----------



## skansen

Proszę o skasowanie np. takiego postu usera VRX: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48762907&postcount=7211 i może jakieś zwrócenie uwagi, bo ostatnimi wpisami w tamtym temacie już wystarczająco dowiódł, że troluje.

ok / PLH


----------



## markus1234

talkinghead said:


> markus - będziesz musiał poczekac na Przemka.


OK, juz jestem, sprawe zalatwilem z Janem. 

(Ale nadal trzeba by zmazac ten account ktory zalozylem dzisiaj.)


----------



## zonc

Chciałbym prosić o amnestię dla użytkownika KARUN. Został jakiś czas temu zbanowany. Chyba nigdy nie zrobił nic wielkiego: pełno brigów miał za przekleństwa itd. 

Myślę, że wystarczająco długo go nie było.

Oczywiście powinien dostać reprymendę i ostrzeżenie: kolejny brig i pożegnanie na następne 100 lat. Myślę jednak, że te kilka miesięcy dało mu do myślenia.

Proszę zwrócić uwagę na szczególny fakt: ja Jarząbek, zwany dalej "urzędasem polonistą" proszę o odbanowanie "Antyprezydenta".


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Chciałbym prosić o amnestię dla użytkownika KARUN. Został jakiś czas temu zbanowany. Chyba nigdy nie zrobił nic wielkiego: pełno brigów miał za przekleństwa itd.
> 
> Myślę, że wystarczająco długo go nie było.
> 
> Oczywiście powinien dostać reprymendę i ostrzeżenie: kolejny brig i pożegnanie na następne 100 lat. Myślę jednak, że te kilka miesięcy dało mu do myślenia.
> 
> Proszę zwrócić uwagę na szczególny fakt: ja Jarząbek, zwany dalej "urzędasem polonistą" proszę o odbanowanie "Antyprezydenta".


Zonc, o co ci chodzi.
Najpierw robisz zamieszanie o "polonistę" a teraz sam siebie tak nazywasz.
Korci mnie by na jakiś czas zrobić ci z Karunem "nieoczekiwaną zmianę miejsc" za zawracanie.. wiadomo czego.


----------



## zonc

Coś bez humoru Pan Moderator. Są święta, chłopak wnosił coś tam na forum, do żadnych masowych zbrodni nie nawoływał. Uważam, że chociaż był w opozycji należy mu się druga szansa.

Wielu ją miało: delfin, koreańczyk. Jeden skorzystał, inny nie.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Coś bez humoru Pan Moderator. Są święta, chłopak wnosił coś tam na forum, do żadnych masowych zbrodni nie nawoływał. Uważam, że chociaż był w opozycji należy mu się druga szansa.
> 
> Wielu ją miało: delfin, koreańczyk. Jeden skorzystał, inny nie.


Męczysz zonc - to o co chodzi z tym polonistą.


----------



## zonc

Dowcip, widać średni - nie skumałeś.  Nieważne.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Dowcip, widać średni - nie skumałeś.  Nieważne.


W tym sęk że ważne. Bo trujesz o tym "poloniście" na lewo i prawo.
Weź ty się zdecyduj, waż słowa, whatever.


----------



## bart_breslau

Trochę przesadził
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48788717&postcount=210


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1028341

Kolega zakładający ten temat ma chyba dziś gorszy dzień - polecam także przejrzenie jego ostatnich postów.


----------



## 19przemek91

Problem w tym, że On nigdy nie miał lepszego dnia, cały czas trolluje w łódzkich wątkach i nie wnosi nie konstruktywnego swoimi postami, często zaś prowokuje kłótnie, a zdaje się miał już dwa brigi.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Proszę o zmianę nazwy na poprawną ([Warszawa] Okiem moozga):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509675

Oko pmacieja ujrzało, a ręka uczyniła.


----------



## Mosee

Mógłby ktoś zrobić porządek? 
Chłopaki nawet przed świętami nie potrafią się w jednej piaskownicy bawić.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493956&page=53

*Zamknąłem ale na sprzątanie nie mam teraz czasu. Moze ktoś inny? / PLH *
Jutro/th


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Czy mógłby ktoś przyjrzeć się działalności tego użytkownika na forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48811469&postcount=229

Jego twórczość sprowadza się do prowokowania wojen bydgosko-toruńskich, a chyba nie tego dotyczy tematyka tego forum.

Pocięto, pogrożono, na razie bez brigów - pm7


----------



## HAL 9010

:nocrook:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1029163
Żądamy natychmiastowego przywrócenia zamkniętego wątku oraz wolnych wyborów ! 






Za wolność naszą i Waszą :cheers:


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Szczepann said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1029163
> Żądamy natychmiastowego przywrócenia zamkniętego wątku oraz wolnych wyborów !


Chyba moj glowny faworyt nie wytrzymal cisnienia i przedwczesnie zamknal watek. Nie jestem zdziwiony.


----------



## mateq

Mateq się obraził i tyle


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Szkoda. Moglo byc ciekawie:nuts:


----------



## kwesto

Czy można poprosić *antylegioniste* o zmianę nicka, mnie to nie rusza ale niektórzy mogą to wziąć za prowokacje.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=533073


----------



## Eyk88

kwesto said:


> Czy można poprosić *antylegioniste* o zmianę nicka, mnie to nie rusza ale niektórzy mogą to wziąć za prowokacje.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=533073












Rozumiem że można bardziej lubić Asterixa ale wyluzuj...


----------



## kwesto

^^jestem wyluzowany tylko, że widzisz już ktoś mu odpisał w wątku o stadionie Lecha i oczywiście pisze o jego nicku. I tak pewnie będzie ciągle. No ale jak to już decyzja modów co z tym zrobić.


----------



## pmaciej7

Skoro wybrał sobie taki nick, to niech się teraz z niego tłumaczy i czeka aż nabędzie rok stażu i 500 merytorycznych postów na wysokim poziomie, wtedy może Jan uzna prośbę o zmianę za uzasadnioną i mu zmieni.

Modowie nic z tym nie mogą zrobić. Ewentualnie zbanować, ale to ulica jednokierunkowa.


----------



## mateq

^^ Na razie skasowałem niepotrzebny post. Nota bede jedyny jaki napisał


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Witam,

ponownie proszę o odblokowanie bezsensownie zablokowanego wątku dot. projektu nowego Studium Uwarunkowań i Kierunków Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego m. Łodzi:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=929246&page=14

gdyż uniemożliwia to kontynuowanie przez mieszkańców dyskusji forumowej na temat opracowywanego dokumentu jak również blokuje możliwość dodawania artykułów prasowych.

Proszę również o dodatnie tego artykułu, bo nie można go dodać:




> *Urzędnicy nie wiedzą, jak rozmawiać z mieszkańcami
> 
> 2009-12-21, ostatnia aktualizacja 2009-12-21 20:43*
> 
> Tuż po godz. 15 na dużej sali obrad, jak rzadko kiedy, niemal wszystkie miejsca były wczoraj zajęte. Szybko jednak zaczęły pustoszeć, bo dyskusja o najważniejszym dokumencie planistycznym była nudna
> 
> 
> Trzy dni przed Wigilią władze miasta wyznaczyły termin debaty publicznej o studium Łodzi. To dokument, który określa politykę przestrzenną: co, gdzie i jak budować, aby to miasto dobrze się rozwijało i jak najlepiej odpowiadało potrzebom jego mieszkańców.
> 
> Choć frekwencja na sali zapowiadała ciekawą dyskusję, to już komentarze w kuluarach wskazywały, że na konkretne wnioski nie ma co czekać. - Nawet nie wiemy do końca, jak takie konsultacje mają wyglądać i czym się zakończą - mówili urzędnicy.
> 
> Kiedy po trwających niemal po półtorej godziny wystąpieniach urzędników do głosu doszli mieszkańcy, większość ludzi na sali była już znużona, a niektórzy zdążyli wyjść. Zamiast dyskusji o wizji miasta na najbliższe kilkanaście lat i rozwiązaniach, które przesądzą o jego wyglądzie, były najczęściej pytania dotyczące indywidualnych spraw. - Mam ogród działkowy przy ul. Elektronowej. Chcę się dowiedzieć, czy dalej tam będzie, czy może studium przewiduje coś innego na tym terenie - rozpoczęła pani Janina.
> 
> Od urzędników dowiedziała się, podobnie jak inni działkowicze, których na wczorajszym spotkaniu było wielu, że sposób zagospodarowania ogródków działkowych nie zmieni się, chyba że zaplanowano w ich miejscu nowe trasy komunikacyjne.
> 
> Drugie z najczęściej zadawanych pytań dotyczyło możliwości zabudowania konkretnej działki. Kilkunastu właścicieli domagało się umożliwienia postawienia domu lub bloków. Urzędnicy tłumaczyli, dlaczego w projekcie studium nie przewidzieli takiej możliwości.
> 
> Tylko kilka z zadanych wczoraj pytań dotyczyło szerszej perspektywy niż jedna działka. Łukasz Kamiński z Europejskiego Regionalnego Centrum Ekohydrologii zwrócił uwagę na sprzeczność zapisów dotyczących ochrony terenów zielonych i rozbudowy ulic: - W jednym miejscu studium zakazuje się budowania czegokolwiek przy korytach rzek, a w drugim planuje w ich miejscu nowe drogi, jak trasa nad Olechówką.
> 
> Z kolei Jarosław Ogrodowski ze stowarzyszenia Fabrykancka dopytywał, jak to możliwe, że tzw. obwodnica centrum zamiast je obwodzić, faktycznie rozcina je kosztem zabytkowej XIX-wiecznej zabudowy. Zastanawiał się też, dlaczego al. Kościuszki nie została zaliczona do ulic wielkomiejskich, ale al. Hetmańska na osiedlu blokowisku Olechów już tak? Odpowiedzi, niestety, nie usłyszał.
> 
> Głos zabrał też Mirosław Wiśniewski, autor studium. Wytknął władzom miasta brak planów miejscowych i realizowania polityki przestrzennej, co doprowadziło do "rozlania miasta", czyli zagospodarowania terenów nieprzeznaczonych pod zabudowę. Podkreślał, że najpierw trzeba wykorzystać wolne tereny w strefie zurbanizowanej, a dopiero potem wyznaczać nowe.
> 
> Wojciech Michalski, dyrektor wydziału strategii i analiz, przyznał, że zezwalanie na inwestycje w nowych terenach to problem, bo miasto musi je uzbroić, co jest kosztowne. Zaraz jednak dodał, że najczęściej inwestorowi zależy na dużym baraku na uzbrojonym terenie, poza strefą zurbanizowaną. Chce go szybko zbudować, by móc równie szybko się wynieść. Takie inwestycje zostają w mieście przez kilka lat. I powinniśmy się cieszyć, że tak długo u nas są - uciął.


----------



## skansen

Co się dzieje z forum? Niektóre działy jakby zeszczuplały...


----------



## Noodles_ZG

mateq said:


> ^^ Myślałem, że nie muszę dodawać, iż chodzi o umyślne przekręcanie nicków.


A ja myslalem, ze okreslenie "p. Szpak" zostanie odebrane jako odniesienie sie do kogos z szacunkiem a widze, ze przez ciebie postrzegane jest jako "przekrecenie".



mateq said:


> Poza tym dlaczego miałem nie edytować? Prowokacje usuwam z każdej strony.


:lol: Juz nie jedna twoja akcje w watku o Ekstraklasie widzialem i na ogol konczylo sie tak: posty antypoznanskie/anty-Lech out i "nagrody" dla autorow, posty prowokacyjne czy wrecz atakujace kogos innego autorstwa poznaniakow zostaja a p. Szpak to ma w tym watku chyba swoisty immunitet. Gdybym pewnie teraz nie napisal o jego kolejnych prowokacjach to ty dalej bys pierdzial w stolek i udawal, ze nic sie nie dzieje. To jest to twoje "usuwanie prowokacji z kazdej strony"?
Jak sobie z tym watkiem nie radzisz albo nie chcesz radzic to zrob cos dobrego dla tych co sie w nim udzielaja i przekaz go innemu moderatorowi. Moze przynajmniej wtedy bedzie mozna mowic o bezstronnosci bo narazie to smiesznie wyglada, ze w wojnach do jakich tam dochodzi interweniuje moderator, ktory opowiada sie po jednej ze stron.


*Marceli Szpak* - mam prosbe. Nie pisz do mnie PM-ek, bo tylko niepotrzebnie trace czas na ich kasowanie:|


----------



## mateq

"pierdzial w stolek" 

Się doigrasz kiedyś. Zauważ, że ja do Ciebie zawsze grzecznie. 

Zauważ także, że od momentu wprowadzenia tam jasnych i surowych zasad (poza początkowym oburzeniem) obecnie jest to jeden ze spokojniejszych wątków. Prawie nic nie ma do usuwania, dawno nikt briga nie dostał. Niesamowite, co? Jak widzę Tobie taki stan rzeczy nie odpowiada. Czyżbyś wolał wojny z zeszłego roku? Jeśli tak, to są od tego inne fora.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Powstrzymam się od komentarza


----------



## Noodles_ZG

mateq said:


> "pierdzial w stolek"
> 
> Się doigrasz kiedyś. Zauważ, że ja do Ciebie zawsze grzecznie.


Bo tak wyglada twoje moderowanie w tamtym watku. Interweniujesz wtedy kiedy ci sie chce lub wypada.

Poza tym juz pisalem ostatnio cos o tym twoim straszeniu i uwierz mi, nie robi to na mnie wrazenia.


mateq said:


> Zauważ także, że od momentu wprowadzenia tam jasnych i surowych zasad (poza początkowym oburzeniem) obecnie jest to jeden ze spokojniejszych wątków. Prawie nic nie ma do usuwania, dawno nikt briga nie dostał.


Tak, poza czasem wrecz masowym usuwaniem postow. 



mateq said:


> Niesamowite, co? Jak widzę Tobie taki stan rzeczy nie odpowiada. Czyżbyś wolał wojny z zeszłego roku?


Odpowiem pytaniem. Kto dzis posunal sie pierwszy do prowokacji? Ja czy twoj kolega? Teraz chyba widac kto woli wojny, bo ja jakos potrefie juz od dlugiego czasu powstrzymac sie z wypowiedziami na temat Lech. Twoj kolega ma jednak problem z Wisla bo kiedy tylko moze wbija ta swoja zalosna szpileczke i prowokuje ile sie da. Tak jak bylo z nozami i Krakowem, tak jest i dzisiaj. I niby to mi nie odpowiada spokoj jaki tam panuje? Nie dosc, ze nie jestes bezstronny to jeszcze stajesz sie bezczelny i zarzucasz mi cos w czym lubuje sie twoj kompan a nie ja.

*
Marceli Szpak* - poraz kolejny prosze, daj sobie spokoj z tymi PM-kami bo zaczyna mi byc ciebie zal.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Noodles_ZG możesz mi wyjaśnić na czym polegała rzekoma prowokacja ?

Moj post niby prowokacyjny odnosił się do tej tabelki 

http://koniecpzpn.pl/delegaci


Czy ktos tu widzi prowokacje prócz Nodlesa


----------



## mateq

Noodles_ZG said:


> Bo tak wyglada twoje moderowanie w tamtym watku. Interweniujesz wtedy kiedy ci sie chce lub wypada.


Jeśli "interweniuję kiedy wypada" to chyba dobrze?



Noodles_ZG said:


> Poza tym juz pisalem ostatnio cos o tym twoim straszeniu i uwierz mi, nie robi to na mnie wrazenia.


Tak, pisałeś tak. Jednak zaangażowaniem np. w tamtym wątku udowadniasz coś wprost przeciwnego.



Noodles_ZG said:


> Tak, poza czasem wrecz masowym usuwaniem postow.


Mylisz się. Wszystko można sprawdzić, ostatni post usunięty znajduje się cztery strony wcześniej (dokładnie 10 grudnia ok. 2 w nocy). W porównaniu z tym, co było kilka miesięcy temu, jest to niewątpliwy sukces. 



Noodles_ZG said:


> Odpowiem pytaniem. Kto dzis posunal sie pierwszy do prowokacji? Ja czy twoj kolega?


Marceli Szpak zrobił prztyczek, ja usunąłem, a nadal Ty ciągniesz temat. Sądzę, że akurat w tamtym wątku jesteście siebie warci, z tym wyjątkiem, że Marceli Szpak jest uprzejmy.

edit. 

Wrócę jeszcze do obecnego poziomu wątku. Uważam, że jest on bardzo wysoki. Były rzeczowe analizy meczów, były głosy zadowolenia z sukcesów lubianej drużyny, były i głosy zawiedzenia po przegranym meczu. Obecnie toczy się grzeczna dyskusja o transferach, o przygotowaniach itp. Przede wszystkim da się to czytać. Uważam to m.im. za swój sukces. Nikt nikogo nie obraża ad personam. Rzadko kiedy ktokolwiek wyśmiewa przeciwną drużynę. Sądzę, że zrozumiana została idea tego wątku na tym forum. Tym bardziej było to trudne, gdyż wątki piłkarskie budzą emocje, najczęściej negatywne. Przykład tego mamy obecnie w anglojęzycznym threadzie Euro 2012. Fakt, "znielubiła" mnie masa forumowiczów, m.in. takich, którym wolna amerykanka, wojenki i bluzgi tam odpowiadały. Mówi się trudno


----------



## Marceli Szpak

mateq nie ciągnijmy tego , edytowałes post ok ( ilu ludzi z forum czytając mój pierwotny post wiedziało o co konkretnie chodzi ?) .Koniec tematu ,chciałem wyjaśnić na PM-kach ale kolega widać woli przy pełnym audytorium


----------



## Noodles_ZG

mateq said:


> Jeśli "interweniuję kiedy wypada" to chyba dobrze?


Wyedytowalbys posty Mercelego Szpaka gdybym tu o nich nie wspomnial? Oczywiscie, ze nie i obaj dobrze o tym wiemy.



mateq said:


> Tak, pisałeś tak. Jednak zaangażowaniem np. w tamtym wątku udowadniasz coś wprost przeciwnego.


Wybacz ale nie bardzo rozumiem. Co ma moje zaangazowanie w watku o Eksstraklasie do faktu, ze twoje straszenie nie robi na mnie wrazenia? Myslisz, ze boje sie tam pisac bo dostane briga/bana? Nie wiem czy zauwazyles ale aktuwnosc tamtego watku ostatnim czasy zmalala, pewnie ma na to wplyw i koniec rundy i twoje ciach-ciach gdzie popadnie.




mateq said:


> Marceli Szpak zrobił prztyczek, ja usunąłem, a nadal Ty ciągniesz temat. Sądzę, że akurat w tamtym wątku jesteście siebie warci, z tym wyjątkiem, że Marceli Szpak jest uprzejmy.


Tak sie sklada, ze tych prztyczkow to Marceli juz sporo zaliczyl. Czy za ktoregokolwiek dostal briga? Czy ma jakis umiar? Jestem przekonany, ze to nie ostatni raz no chyba, ze tym razem zmadrzeje i zacznie pisac z sensem.
A co do jego uprzejmosci to czym sie rozni prowokowanie uprzejme od nieuprzejmego? Na jedno mozna sobie pozwolic a na drugie nie? Czy o uprzejmosci decyduje liczba emotek wstawiony w post? Czy jego posty w skrocie o nozownikach z Krakowa nalezaly do tych uprzejmych prowokacji czy juz nieuprzejmych? Prosze oswiec mnie bo chcialbym wiedziec gdzie sa granic owej uprzejmosci.


I jeszcze slowko do Marcelego.

Marceli Szpak - poraz kolejny wychodzi na jaw twoja zalosna prowokacja i znow probujesz ratowac skore, tlumaczysz sie ze to nie tak, udajesz wrecz ofiare itd. O ile w poprzednim poscie napisalem, ze "zaczyna" mi byc ciebie zal to teraz stwierdzam, ze jest mi cie zal.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Noodles_ZG -no ale wytłumacz mi i innym na czym owa prowokacja polegała ?Podałem tabelkę z której jasno i dobitnie wynika kto i jak głosował . Wiec to nie prowokacja a prawda .Dziwnym trafem odezwałeś się ty a nie przedstawiciele innych klubów które głosowały podobnie.Jesli masz mi cos do przekazania to napisz to mi a nie wszystkim czytającym .Tyle !


----------



## Noodles_ZG

mateq said:


> Obecnie toczy się grzeczna dyskusja o transferach, o przygotowaniach itp. Przede wszystkim da się to czytać.


Wlasnie. Ktos wkleil news o nowym zawodniku Lecha, pojawila sie sensowna dyskusja i nagle pojawil sie Marceli i zupelnie nie na temat, wrecz od rzeczy zaczal swoje prowokacje, ktore oczywiscie znow odnosily sie do Wisly.
Rozumiem, ze gdybym ja tam zaczal prowokowac i pisac, ze Lech to Amica ale nie w doslownym sensie to byloby ok?


mateq said:


> Uważam to m.im. za swój sukces. Nikt nikogo nie obraża ad personam. Rzadko kiedy ktokolwiek wyśmiewa przeciwną drużynę. Sądzę, że zrozumiana została idea tego wątku na tym forum.


Marceli na pewno nie zrozumial idei tego watku a juz na pewno nie zawsze przestrzega zasad, ktore w nim obowiazuja. Czy to tez twoj sukces?


I chyba na tym skoncze ta dyskusje bo i tak dalej bedziesz uwazal, ze nic tam zlego sie nie dzieje a ze czasem Marceli sobie sprowokuje to nie szkodzi. On przeciez moze.


----------



## mateq

Słuchaj Noodles_ZG. Szafujesz oskarżeniami pod moim adresem. Twierdzisz, że usuwam tylko posty "anty-Lech" i "anty-Poznań", że "pierdzę w stołek", i że sobie nie radzę. Udowodnij swoje oskarżenia, podaj konkretne przykłady innych postów "anty", które zostawiłem. Powiedzmy z ostatniego miesiąca, bo dawniejsze uznajmy, że się przedawniły. Pomożesz mi, bo ja nie twierdzę, że niczego nie przeoczyłem. Jeśli takie będą usunę, a autorów odpowiednio upomnę.


----------



## Guest




----------



## skansen

czekajcie, idę siku


----------



## Noodles_ZG

mateq said:


> Słuchaj Noodles_ZG. Szafujesz oskarżeniami pod moim adresem. Twierdzisz, że usuwam tylko posty "anty-Lech" i "anty-Poznań", że "pierdzę w stołek", i że sobie nie radzę.


Widze, ze chcesz kontynuowac dyskusje.

Jak mam ci udowodnic posty, ktorych juz nie ma? 

Nie mam zwidow i nie wymyslilem sobie czegos czego nie bylo. Wystarczajaco uwaznie sledze watek o Ekstraklasie by wiedziec, ze sposrod klotni, ktore nieraz mialy tam miejsce "lecialy" tylko posty z jednej strony a inne zostawaly.
To, ze sobie w watku o Ekstraklasie nie radzisz to moje zdanie i wynika ono przede wszystkim z twojej stronniczosci. A jesli idzie o "pierdzenie w stolek". Coz, byloby fajnie gdybys tak ochoczo interweniowal za kazdym razem a nie tylko wtedy, kiedy tobie to odpowiada. 



mateq said:


> Udowodnij swoje oskarżenia, podaj konkretne przykłady innych postów "anty", które zostawiłem. Powiedzmy z ostatniego miesiąca, bo dawniejsze uznajmy, że się przedawniły.


Od kiedy na tym forum obowiazuje cos takiego jak "przedawnienie"? To ktos moze nagrzeszyc, moderator nie zauwazy a zaden z forumowiczow o tym nie da znac w "ksiedze..." i nagle taki delikwent jest uniewinniony? Co jeszcze sprzedajesz?
Postow ci nie podam, bo nie bede obecnego watku i tego z poprzedniego sezonu wertowal strona po stronie tylko po to by tobie sie glupio zrobilo. Poza tym jaka mam gwarancje ze te posty wciaz tam sa? Moze wlasnie je wywaliles a ja sie o tym w zaden sposob nie dowiem.


----------



## sharky_88




----------



## kowal 3D

Proszę przenieść wątek Muzyka Klasyczna do działu _Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo_, a także zmienić nazwę na *Muzyka klasyczna*.

ok - pm7


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Noodlesowi życzę wesołych świat


----------



## Polex

Ten wątekInwestycje na Saskiej Kępie należałoby połączyć z Inwestycjami na Pradze Południe


----------



## talkinghead

Może damy matqowi spokój na święta i pogadamy o wątku który ja moderuję (zdjęcia kobiet), a który tez Noodlesowi nie leży.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Marceli Szpak said:


> Noodlesowi życzę wesołych świat


Widze, ze znow sie "nawrociles" i swoj pierwotny zalosny tekst wyedytowales w cos uprzejmego. Jakis ty dobry... i uprzejmy.


talkinghead said:


> Może damy matqowi spokój na święta i pogadamy o wątku który ja moderuję (zdjęcia kobiet), a który tez Noodlesowi nie leży.


Bardzo prosze. Tylko mam jedno pytanie. Bana dostane juz po tym poscie czy dopiero po nastepnym? Bo przeciez wiadomo, ze z toba zadnych dyskusji nie ma a jak juz sa to zwykle koncza sie w jeden sposob.

A tak na marginesie, to nie tylko mi "nie lezy" tamten watek co pewnie zdarzyles juz zauwazyc.


----------



## talkinghead

Noodles_ZG said:


> Widze, ze znow sie "nawrociles" i swoj pierwotny zalosny tekst wyedytowales w cos uprzejmego. Jakis ty dobry... i uprzejmy.
> 
> Bardzo prosze. Tylko mam jedno pytanie. Bana dostane juz po tym poscie czy dopiero po nastepnym? Bo przeciez wiadomo, ze z toba zadnych dyskusji nie ma a jak juz sa to zwykle koncza sie w jeden sposob.
> 
> A tak na marginesie, to nie tylko mi "nie lezy" tamten watek co pewnie zdarzyles juz zauwazyc.


Bana? Po co ta histeria. Niby kogo ja zbanowałem?


----------



## Noodles_ZG

^^Jeszcze nikogo ale przeciez ja juz czekam w kolejce prawda?


----------



## talkinghead

Noodles_ZG said:


> ^^Jeszcze nikogo ale przeciez ja juz czekam w kolejce prawda?


Ty masz jakąś manię prześladowczą....


----------



## Noodles_ZG

talkinghead said:


> Ty masz jakąś manię prześladowczą....


Byc moze ta moja "mania przesladowcza" wynika z faktu, ze mateq co chwila straszy mnie brigami czy banami...


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Noodles bądź poważny i żale do mnie pisz mi prywatnie a nie na forum publicznym


----------



## talkinghead

Noodles_ZG said:


> Byc moze ta moja "mania przesladowcza" wynika z faktu, ze mateq co chwila straszy mnie brigami czy banami...


A co ma znaczyć poniższe w stosunku do mnie?


> Bardzo prosze. Tylko mam jedno pytanie. Bana dostane juz po tym poscie czy dopiero po nastepnym? Bo przeciez wiadomo, ze z toba zadnych dyskusji nie ma a jak juz sa to zwykle koncza sie w jeden sposob.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Marceli Szpak said:


> Noodles bądź poważny i żale do mnie pisz mi prywatnie a nie na forum publicznym


Zale na PM to twoja dzialka.


talkinghead said:


> A co ma znaczyć poniższe w stosunku do mnie?


Potega obserwacji.:lol: Nie trzeba sie specjalnie na forum udzielac by zaobserwowac jak dany moderator interweniuje. I w tym wzgledzie ty i mateq jestescie do siebie podobni.


----------



## demmat

Noodles_ZG said:


> A tak na marginesie, to nie tylko mi "nie lezy" tamten watek co pewnie zdarzyles juz zauwazyc.


Mi też ani ten, ani tamten wątek nie leży. I co z tym zrobiłem?? Nie wchodzę do nich. Bo po co ?? Żeby się stresować tym że mod usunął zdjęcia prawie topless, albo że usunął mały pojazd po drugim zespole. Jakoś mi nie brakuje tych wątków, a teraz przynajmniej jest mniejsza szansa na zbanowanie.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

demmat said:


> Mi też ani ten, ani tamten wątek nie leży. I co z tym zrobiłem?? Nie wchodzę do nich. Bo po co ?? Żeby się stresować tym że mod usunął zdjęcia prawie topless, albo że usunął mały pojazd po drugim zespole. Jakoś mi nie brakuje tych wątków, a teraz przynajmniej jest mniejsza szansa na zbanowanie.


W ten sposob z czasem to w ogole mozesz przestac wchodzic do tych watkow, ktore Cie mniej lub bardziej interesuja bo sie okaze, ze w nich tez zaczna powstawac jakies dziwne zasady. W efekcie Twoja aktywnosc na forum sie zmniejszy a nie wiem czy o to chodzi tym bardziej, ze zaliczasz sie do forumowiczow raczej aktywnych niz typowych obserwatorow.


----------



## talkinghead

Noodles_ZG said:


> Zale na PM to twoja dzialka.
> 
> Potega obserwacji.:lol: Nie trzeba sie specjalnie na forum udzielac by zaobserwowac jak dany moderator interweniuje. I w tym wzgledzie ty i mateq jestescie do siebie podobni.


Chodzi ci o banowanie misiów wrzucających nagie zdjęcia ?


Poza tym nadal nie udzieliłeś mi odpowiedzi. No to powiedz mi, skoro już jesteś wyposażony w tą potęgę, gdzie kogoś zbanowałem za dyskusję ze mną. 
Powiedziałeś A , powiedz B.


----------



## MisiooZG

Wnioskuję o zmianę nazwy wątku [Chorzów] Stadion Śląski na "[Chorzów] Modernizacja Stadionu Śląskiego".


----------



## demmat

Noodles_ZG said:


> W ten sposob z czasem to w ogole mozesz przestac wchodzic do tych watkow, ktore Cie mniej lub bardziej interesuja bo sie okaze, ze w nich tez zaczna powstawac jakies dziwne zasady. W efekcie Twoja aktywnosc na forum sie zmniejszy a nie wiem czy o to chodzi tym bardziej, ze zaliczasz sie do forumowiczow raczej aktywnych niz typowych obserwatorow.


Niektóre wątki są/były skazane na pożarcie. I ekstraklasa i zdjęcia nic nie wnosiły, a teraz tym bardziej nic nie wnoszą. Wątki merytoryczne nie potrzebują żadnych zasad. Wątki niemerytoryczne jeżeli ocierają się o jakieś naruszenia, to muszą mieć ten oddzielny regulamin.


----------



## mark40

MisiooZG said:


> Wnioskuję o zmianę nazwy wątku [Chorzów] Stadion Śląski na "[Chorzów] Modernizacja Stadionu Śląskiego".


A po co?


----------



## MiBac

Proszę o dodanie poll'a w tym wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=48971137#post48971137

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## MisiooZG

mark40 said:


> A po co?


Bo obecny tytuł jest zbyt ogólny. Jeżeli ktoś pierwszy raz widzi wątek to sobie pomyśli, że jest to tylko dyskusja nt. stadionu.

Mam nadzieję, że moje argumenty do kogoś trafią


----------



## mark40

MisiooZG said:


> Bo obecny tytuł jest zbyt ogólny. Jeżeli ktoś pierwszy raz widzi wątek to sobie pomyśli, że jest to tylko dyskusja nt. stadionu.
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że moje argumenty do kogoś trafią


Tytuł jest odpowiedni i zrozumiały, tak samo jak te
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500509

Nie będziemy w każdym temacie dopisywać: budowa..., przebudowa..., modernizacja..., projekt... itp, bo lista tematów stanie się nieczytelna.


----------



## HAL 9010

Oto moje pytania:
1. W jakim wątku i kiedy będzie można zmieniać nick.
2. Czy w związku z nobilitacją 625 na admina, będzie mógł zrobić "polską edycję zmiany nicków", czy też ponownie będzie to robił Jan Klerks z Holandii ? .


----------



## PLH

^^ Zmiany nicków w tym roku nie będzie, ze względu na problemy z bazą danych.


----------



## HAL 9010

:down: :badnews:


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1021519

Nie powinno być przecinkahno:


----------



## 625

Pb1985 said:


> Mam pytanie:
> Czy Promocja Miasta jest Inwestycją Miejską??
> 
> zamieściłem taka informację
> 
> 
> i oczywiście spotkało sie to z protestem forumowicza zl_fana, który jak zwykle wie lepiej jakie były moje intencje
> 
> 
> stąd moje pytanie:
> Czy Promocja Miasta mieści sie w wątku [Lubin] Inwestycje??
> 
> Jeśli administrator uzna że nie to proszę ten wpis usunąć a jeśli jest to zgodne z treścią wątku to proszę pouczyć kolegę.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=77





> "Rośnie nowe zaplecze polityczne Raczyńskiego"


przecież tytuł mówi wszystko hno:


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Czytanie w cudzych myślach: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49474289&postcount=3258 Proszę o pouczenie jasnowidza.


----------



## salto_angel

W związku z ogłoszeniem pierwszego przetargu proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku:

[Wrocław] Rozbudowa Teatru Muzycznego Capitol - projekt wybrany! 

na 

[Wrocław] Rozbudowa Teatru Muzycznego Capitol

link do: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232712 

z góry dzięki.

^^
z dołu proszę 
625


----------



## MarcinK

mateq said:


> Świetnie!
> 
> Zrobiłem z tego podwieszony wątek:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037403
> 
> Uaktualnij jak tylko będziesz mógł


Na razie w budowie. Jak skończę to porozbijam na województwa.


----------



## zonc

Facet wyskakuje nie na temat:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49481475&postcount=7176

Chyba ma jakieś spięcie. Do skasowania.

ok/th

+ to

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49485189&postcount=3920


----------



## el_bartez

Proszę o jakieś upomnienie dla tego producenta nic niewnoszących do tematu postów.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49489733&postcount=5702


----------



## desmo

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371964 z Burj Dubai na Burj Khalifa - tak brzmi nowa nazwa naszego maleństwa 

Ja Cię, maleństwo, chrzczę  
Stara nazwa tymczasowo zostaje, dopóki się nowa nie przyjmie - pm7


----------



## kruksjz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=49507549#post49507549
proszę o usunięcie tematu

Ok, P-S


----------



## michael_siberia

desmo said:


> Ja Cię, maleństwo, chrzczę
> Stara nazwa tymczasowo zostaje, dopóki się nowa nie przyjmie - pm7


Można zrobić tak: Burj Khalifa (Burj Dubai) (pierwsza sekcja tytułu wątku na międzynarodowym "Supertalls").


----------



## damlaz

Witam!
Nie wiem czy wniosek taki już się pojawił, ale prosiłbym w imieniu swoim i kilku innych osób, od odbannowanie użytkownika o nicku marpa. Zakładając, że faktycznie zrobił co mu się zarzuca, to każdemu wypadałoby dać jeszcze jakąś szanse Poza tym chłopak jest przydatny z punktu widzenia stowarzyszenia SENS . Z góry dziękuję za pozytywne rozpatrzenie mojej prośby .
Pozdrawiam
DŁ.


----------



## 625

Wniosek odrzucony.


----------



## miki100

Proszę moda o przeniesienie postów 240, 241 z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261095&page=13 do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343280

zrobione, P-S


----------



## Pb1985

Ciąg dalszy przedwyborczej propagandy 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49539627&postcount=1521
i kilka komentarz..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=77


----------



## demmat

Witam!
Ja też piszę w sprawie odbanowania użytkownika o nicku marpa. Dlaczego?? Nie wiem, ale skoro kilka osób tak chce, to na pewno musimy tak zrobić.


A tak na serio, to może jakiś niedzisiejszy jestem, ale nie zauważyłem sarkazmu w postach użytkownika black_red_white w tym wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185810&page=47 dlatego proszę o usunięcie tych wypocin. Samego użytkownika proponuje nagrodzić brigiem, bo moim zdaniem jest tajnym agentem firmy Black Red White który doprowadzić do likwidacji forum.

Bez odbioru.


----------



## skansen

Proponuję zamianę bana *marpy* na półrocznego briga. Jak kocha, to poczeka.


----------



## pmaciej7

demmat said:


> Witam!
> Ja też piszę w sprawie odbanowania użytkownika o nicku marpa. Dlaczego?? Nie wiem, ale skoro kilka osób tak chce, to na pewno musimy tak zrobić.


Inne osoby tego nie chcą, więc raczej nic z tego nie będzie.



> A tak na serio, to może jakiś niedzisiejszy jestem, ale nie zauważyłem sarkazmu w postach użytkownika black_red_white w tym wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185810&page=47 dlatego proszę o usunięcie tych wypocin.


Na stronie 47 tego wątku nie ma żadnych jego postów. Były na ostatniej, ale już nie ma. 



> Samego użytkownika proponuje nagrodzić brigiem, bo moim zdaniem jest tajnym agentem firmy Black Red White który doprowadzić do likwidacji forum.


Coo?? W jaki sposób miałby doprowadzić do likwidacji forum?

A brig będzie za pisanie bzdur.



> Bez odbioru.


Czyli co? Nikt na ten wniosek miał nie zwracać uwagi? Dałem się nabrać...

P.S. A Ty chcesz briga za sygnaturę? W sumie o swoim mieście piszesz, ale jakoś tak nieładnie...


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Czy po banie można wchodzić na forum i czytać , czy próba wbicia sie na stronę jest automatycznie blokowane ?


----------



## zonc

Proszę o umieszczenie zdjęć z tego posta:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17363575&postcount=173

Do pierwszego w tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=71878

Zrobione, P-S


----------



## ivica

coz sa lepsi koledzy czyt. delfin i gorsi czyt. marpa


----------



## ziemniaki

^^ A czym on aż tak podpadł, bo ja nie w temacie :?:


----------



## pmaciej7

Sprawa niepisania posta pod postem dotyczy każdego użytkownika. 

Dopuszczalne jest to jedynie po dłuższym upływie czasu od poprzedniego posta albo jeśli umieszcza się fotorelację z wieloma zdjęciami.

Proszę tego pilnować.

A to trudno nazwać przejawem poczucia humoru:


> świetnie nadawałbyś się na jakiegoś PRLowskiego politruka niskiego szczebla...


----------



## Pb1985

kiko9107 said:


> Do administratorów
> To Grzechu z Wrocławia każe wam wycinać te posty?
> Przecież to powiedzenie zacytował prezydent Lubina i ma ono wiele wspólnego z inwestycjami a dokładnie, pokazuje jak ludzie rządzący na DŚ traktują Lubin i jego inwestycje.
> 
> Daje link do tego artykułu http://www.lubin.pl/aktualnosci,8503,raczynski_zabawa_sie_skonczyla_.html
> 
> Nie bawcie się w cenzurę jak za komuny.





mardro2710 said:


> Nie zgadłeś
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49652447&postcount=3993


----------



## 625

Pokasowane. Chyba znów nadchodzi czas na zamknięcie paru wątków z LGOM.


----------



## Gatsby

pmaciej7 said:


> Sprawa niepisania posta pod postem dotyczy każdego użytkownika.
> 
> Dopuszczalne jest to jedynie po dłuższym upływie czasu od poprzedniego posta albo jeśli umieszcza się fotorelację z wieloma zdjęciami.
> 
> Proszę tego pilnować.
> 
> A to trudno nazwać przejawem poczucia humoru:


poczuciem humoru wykazałem się na forum publicznym, co sie przejawiło w użyciu sformalizowanego języka. myślałem, że w ten sposób zgrabnie wybrnąłem ze scysji, ale jak widać niektórych ludzi nazbyt inteligentne formy, cytuję, "prowokują". potem faktycznie nieco się zdenerwowałem, bo byłem przekonany, że sprawa nie jest warta zainteresowania Moda (tym bardziej, że de facto przyznałem adwersarzowi rację). ale cóż, niektórzy mają mentalność przedszkolaka - skarżypyty...

co do meritum, to często powtarzam posty (nie w krótkim odstępie), bo coś jednak wnoszę co najmniej do kilku wątków...ale z radością nad sobą popracuję.

Pozdrawiam 

i w tej kwestii EOT


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49661471&postcount=67

Yenteygentny post do wycięcia.


ox/P


----------



## mardro2710

625 said:


> Pokasowane. Chyba znów nadchodzi czas na zamknięcie paru wątków z LGOM.


*A ja zgłaszam protest.*

Dlaczego niby były to posty polityczne i kampania wyborcza?
Były to tylko cytaty artykułów z innych mediów. Jak najbardziej związane z tematem wątku, bo dotyczyły źródeł pieniędzy na inwestycje, oraz przyczyn ich braku. Choć być może niektórym się te artykuły nie podobają.

Nie licząc jednego z ostatnich postów o "Grzechu z Wrocławia", który rzeczywiście był zbyt cięty, bo jego autor widać się zdenerwował.

Co innego, gdy ktoś reklamuje wprost nowe ugrupowanie, tak jak kilka dni temu.

*Ale tym razem nic takiego nie było. Polityczność tych postów to tylko opinia kolegi Pb1985, który już trzeci raz tutaj "donosi".*
Sam też nie jest święty.
Gdy sam wkleja tendencyjne artykuły z jedynej jego zdaniem słusznej strony internetowej, to wtedy jego nie są polityczne, a jak już ktoś wklei coś nie po jego myśli, to już polityczne i kampania wyborcza.


----------



## Pb1985

> mardro2710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> W ubiegłym roku nie zyskał akceptacji P. Borysa
> To jest pewna subtelna różnica.
Click to expand...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=984282&page=2

chciałbym zapytać a skąd kolega mardro posiada tego typu informację..
Wyczytał gdzieś,Pan Prezydent mu powiedział czy po prostu mu się napisało??

wpisu powyżej nie będę komentował bo moderator jest od tego i sam najlepiej wie jakie moje wpisy usuwał i kiedy.
Wystarczy prześledzić ostatnie wpisy w naszych watkach i okaże sie kto uprawi tu politykę.


----------



## Orbitek

Proszę o usunięcie "2006" z tytułu wątku 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=49678153#post49678153

Usunięte - pm7


----------



## mardro2710

Pytanie techniczne.
Czy za nadmierne "donosicielstwo" regulamin forum przewiduje jakieś sankcje?


----------



## Le MORS

Cały wątek nadaje się do "hideparku" 

[Bydgoszcz] Metropolia Bydgoska
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=49678841#post49678841

prowokowanie city vs. city


to już faszyzm zaczyna przypominać...


----------



## zonc

W tym wątku nie byłoby by nic o Toruniu, gdybyście na owy wątek nie napadali masowo.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zonc

^^

To Twoje zdanie jako mieszkańca Torunia. Wystarczy, że będziecie pisać w swoich wątkach. Dziwnym trafem ludzie z Waszego miasta więcej postują u nas, niż u siebie. Jakoś my wątków toruńskich nie podbijamy.


----------



## Le MORS

^^ 
Jakich "naszych - waszych " forum jest dla wszystkich...

Sprytnie wykorzystujesz proste mechanizmy psychologiczne: "My - Oni - Obcy" w celu budowy nienawiści. Robisz to z niesamowitym profesjonalizmem. Podejrzewam że mogłeś skończyć psychologie, albo pokrewny kierunek. 

Gdy czytam twoje posty zawsze mi na myśl przychodzi piosenka KULTU


----------



## pmaciej7

Trzy łyki statystyki:

Wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026481

78 postów ocalało (w tym 2 wyedytowane),
15 skasowanych,
26 przeniesionych do B-PHP.


----------



## sharky_88

zonc said:


> ^^
> Dziwnym trafem ludzie z Waszego miasta więcej postują u nas, niż u siebie. Jakoś my wątków toruńskich nie podbijamy.


Przyganiał kocił garnkowi. Jak Ci przeszkadzają wzajemne wycieczki mieszkańców zwaśnionych miast to może pierwszy przestań postować nic nie wnoszące posty w wątkach toruńskich. Bo wydaje mi się ,że tą wypowiedzią chcesz wyjść na świętego, a tak nie jest. To ,że swoje złośliwe wypowiedzi zakończysz uśmieszkiem nie zmienia ich prowokującego wydźwięku. Pozdro


----------



## kiko9107

625 said:


> Pokasowane. Chyba znów nadchodzi czas na zamknięcie paru wątków z LGOM.


A to czemu są kasowane?
Bo zacytowałem artykuł o inwestycjach w których był niepochlebny cytat Schetyny o Lubinie?

Kolejny post był cytatem z Gazety Wrocławskiej o Borysie, ale taka jest prawda, jak on był w kraju to żadna miejska inwestycja nie miała szansy na pomoc urzędu marszałkowskiego, jego nie ma i nagle Lubińskie projekty są jednymi z najwyżej notowanych jeśli chodzi o możliwości uzyskania dofinansowania.


----------



## 625

mardro2710 said:


> Pytanie techniczne.
> Czy za nadmierne "donosicielstwo" regulamin forum przewiduje jakieś sankcje?


Tak. Za używanie słowa donosicielstwo może być brig.


----------



## mardro2710

625 said:


> Tak. Za używanie słowa donosicielstwo może być brig.


A jest jakiś "lepszy" odpowiednik?

A tak poza tym, to właśnie sam go użyłeś


----------



## zonc

mardro2710 said:


> A jest jakiś "lepszy" odpowiednik?


Zgłaszanie nadużyć i problemów.

Zgłaszam problem: podobno to Bydgoszcz rozwala swój własny wątek (vide posty wyżek). Ja jednak cały czas widzę nowe wpisy z Torunia, które jątrzą.



smug_ said:


> Witam Wszystkich
> 
> Moim zdaniem jeszcze Piła by się nadawała, znam ludzi którzy się pod piłą pobudowali a są z Bydgoszczy.
> 
> Jeszcze Świecie doliczyć no i Grudziądz (pewnie by też chcieli) to Metropolia Bydgoska będzie większa od Poznańskiej :cheers:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49703697&postcount=95



Madmat said:


> ^^ dołączcie jeszcze sobie Słupsk i będziecie mieli dostęp do morza!!! hno:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49705831&postcount=96


----------



## mardro2710

zonc said:


> Zgłaszanie nadużyć i problemów.


No tyle że jest różnica między "donosicielstwem" a "zgłaszaniem nadużyć"

Zgłaszanie nadużyć ma służyć utrzymaniu porządku.

"Donosicielstwo" to zgłaszanie rzekomych "nadużyć" w celu osiągnięcia własnej korzyści (np. w celu eliminacji konkurencji jak się jest w mniejszości), i niekoniecznie ma na celu faktyczny i obiektywny porządek.

Kwestia do oceny moderatora.
Więc proponuję najpierw to ocenić zanim się od ręki wycina jak leci zaraz po tego typu skargach.


----------



## zonc

^^

Wszystko oceniają moderatorzy. Jeżeli ktoś za często będzie latał z bzdurami bez podparcia w realiach to sam po głowie od nich dostanie.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Chyba musimy być bardziej konsekwentni we wcielaniu tej zasady w życie, zwłaszcza w stosunku do najaktywniejszych


----------



## Ellilamas

Bardzo proszę o zwrócenie uwagi użytkownikowi 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=51439
aby nie przekręcał nicków innych użytkowników. Nawet po delikatnym zwróceniu uwagi na problem


Ellilamas said:


> (...)
> PS
> @Arteks - za przekręcanie nicków użytkowników można zarobić briga lub bana.


dalej ma to gdzieś.
Edit: dodam, że to złośliwe przekręcanie.


----------



## a_weirdo

@pmaciej7: Jeśli ktoś zwróci uwagę, że ciągłe posty "czerwony Szczecin przez lata okradał Stargard Szczeciński z pieniędzy" i "jeśli twierdzicie, że Goleniów można włączyć do metropolii szczecińskiej, to Słupsk jeszcze włączcie" stają się nudne to pewnie uznasz to za zgłaszanie nadużyć, a nie za donosicielstwo.


----------



## zonc

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Chyba musimy być bardziej konsekwentni we wcielaniu tej zasady w życie, zwłaszcza w stosunku do najaktywniejszych


Wybacz, ale takich wpisów nie umiem tolerować:



misiotor said:


> Jakiej metropolii?
> Póki co nie ma żadnej metropolii...będzie pewnie jedna (Warszawa) oraz 17 tzw.KOW,w tym Toruń i Bydgoszcz (osobno)...takie są przynajmniej ostatnie zamierzenia rządu zawarte w dokumentach ministerialnych...
> *Wiem też (i to z najlepszego źródła),że kilka lat po takim wzmocnieniu wszystkich osiemnastu obecnych miast wojewódzkich (około roku 2020) dojdzie do redukcji liczby województw oraz regionów* NUTS4 (czyli obecnych powiatów)...Takie wymogi stawia Polsce EU...
> A więc Panowie zostało Nam jakieś 10 lat...Owszem możemy rozwijać się osobno jako KOW i po kilkunastu latach mieszkać w miastach,które coraz mniej będą znaczyć...albo zacząc współpracować,by jak przyjdzie czas skutecznie stawic czoła aglomeracji trójmiejskiej...
> Wybór należy do Was


Ten człowiek z tych samych pewnych źródeł budował lotnisko w Toruniu, nasze zamykał.

To jest chore. Wchodzi do wątku o planach dotyczących metropolii bydgoskiej i pisze swoje dyrdymały. Inny nazywa Bydgoszcz "czerwoną" kilka razy.

To jest city vs city. Nic nie piszą w wątkach o Toruniu, ale w tych o Bydgoszczy nabijają setki postów. hno: Wszystkie ANTY.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Ty chyba na głowę całkowicie upadłeś. Gdzie w tym poście widzisz city vs city? Facet jako jeden z nielicznych napisał coś merytorycznego w tym wątku.

Ty już dawno powinienes dostac kare za niektóre stwierdzenia ostatnio napisane w postach. Ty dopiero tworzysz city vs city.

Tyle odemnie. Obiektywnie na wszystko mogą spojrzeć tylko moderatorzy.


----------



## misiotor

zonc said:


> Wybacz, ale takich wpisów nie umiem tolerować:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten człowiek z tych samych pewnych źródeł budował lotnisko w Toruniu, nasze zamykał.
> 
> To jest chore. Wchodzi do wątku o planach dotyczących metropolii bydgoskiej i pisze swoje dyrdymały. Inny nazywa Bydgoszcz "czerwoną" kilka razy.
> 
> To jest city vs city. Nic nie piszą w wątkach o Toruniu, ale w tych o Bydgoszczy nabijają setki postów. hno: Wszystkie ANTY.


Żenujące hno:
Zbanować minister Bańkowską,zmoderować dokumenty ministerialne...
Twoja głupota jest nieskończona,nieznośny dzieciaku...
Może w końcu ktoś zrobi porządek z Tobą na tym forum...


----------



## pmaciej7

zonc said:


> Wybacz, ale takich wpisów nie umiem tolerować:


Może wiesz doskonale, a może trzeba Ci to uświadomić, że latasz do księgi z byle pierdołą. Więc nie dziw się, że nie jesteś traktowany poważnie. Przypomnieć Ci, jak to było z polonistą?



Mariusz_tor said:


> Ty chyba na głowę całkowicie upadłeś. Obiektywnie na wszystko mogą spojrzeć tylko moderatorzy.





misiotor said:


> Twoja głupota jest nieskończona,nieznośny dzieciaku...
> Może w końcu ktoś zrobi porządek z Tobą na tym forum...


Panowie się nieco zapędzili... Następny taki wpis to 3 dni aresztu.

Tak w ogóle, to ja mieszkałem 7 lat w regionie i dalej tam bywam, więc wasze napinki nie robią na mnie jakiegoś wrażenia. Ale ktoś inny mógłby sobie co nieco pomyśleć. [Edit:] O obu miastach. I da ktoś wiarę, że wszystko zaczęło się przez skradzione 300 lat temu drewno?

:goodnight


----------



## 0maniek0

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49718123&postcount=125
zakochali sie chyba. kolejna porcja zolci
@pmaciej dzieki za poswiecony czas i rozsadne podejscie do sprawy


----------



## salto_angel

Pozwolę sobie wkleić propozycję Kolegi:



slodziaq_ns said:


> Ale może ta dyskusja w końcu powinna znaleźć swój wątek na forum, bo wiele razy już ten temat był poruszany w przeróżnych wątkach stadionowych i zapewne jeszcze będzie jeśli takowy nie powstanie.


oczywiście chodzi o infrastrukturę stadionową/masową obejmującą zagadnienia związane z bezpieczeństwem, legislacją (np. ustawa o bezpieczeństwie), kwestie techniczne etc

Popieram i proponuję założyć wątek:

*Bezpieczeństwo podczas imprez masowych*

może w wątku Kultura i Społeczeństwo lub Hydeparku


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Do kasacji zbędny post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49744371&postcount=3480


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49752695&postcount=731

Proszę o skasowanie - nie na temat. Wątek o hotelach, a kolega ofertę starego biurowca wrzuca (Zresztą doskonale wszystkim znaną - to nic nowego).

EDIT: Wklejcie tutaj:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559267&page=363


----------



## Le MORS

^^ jak najbardziej na temat. Budynek z powodzeniem można przerobić na hotel.

edit: ja nie znałem tej oferty.


----------



## BN

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49780061&postcount=3440

Mistrzu zaczyna akcję city vs city...

Akcja przerwana - pm7


----------



## ml2200

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320811&page=272
ZAMKNĄĆ NA 24 GODZINY
PROSZĘ
Jest niedziela, nic się nie wydarzy a tam dyskusja na maksa.


----------



## Rafis

można wyciąć posty tego trolla bo jego wszystkie wpisy sa na podobnym poziomie?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49819509&postcount=8980

ok


----------



## ml2200

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=49819707#post49819707

Proszę o podwieszenie na początku działu i założenie kłódeczki na moim dziele 
I o ewentualne propozycje zmian / korekty / itp 


^^EDIT:
dzięki 

\/\/\/ tego to już poprawić nie mogę, bo kłódka i mnie dotyczy. za babole tylko mogę przeprosić - staram się ich nie robić.


----------



## wiewior

^^
To ja mam prośbę, żeby poprawić to straszne "puki" na "póki".
No i pododawać przecinków (przed "jeżeli" itp.)
Punkt II.2 trochę mało zrozumiały - pierwsze zdanie zakręcone na maksa.


----------



## pmaciej7

Otwieram, popraw, potem znowu zamknę.


----------



## ivica

tia ...


----------



## Koooler

pmaciej7 said:


> A może te wątki są w różnych działach, bo mają różną treść?
> 
> A może po prostu modowie ustalają wspólną linię dotyczącą takich wątków?


Różną treść? Wątki wszystkich trzech miast dotyczą ich promocji. A to, że ktoś w tych wątkach pisze coś nie na temat to ... no właśnie...

Nie wiem co masz na myśli pisząc o wspólnej linii dotyczącej takich wątków i o jakim ustalaniu wspólnej linii. 6 osób zapytało się po prostu dlaczego część tematów została przeniesiona a część nie.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## bart_breslau

Do usunięcia stąd posty 15,16,18-23.

Danke

ok, P-S


----------



## pmaciej7

Koooler said:


> Nie wiem co masz na myśli pisząc o wspólnej linii dotyczącej takich wątków i o jakim ustalaniu wspólnej linii. 6 osób zapytało się po prostu dlaczego część tematów została przeniesiona a część nie.


Ustalamy zasady tworzenia takich wątków i miejsce w którym będą zakładane.


----------



## broker

broker said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454878&page=39
> 
> prosze o przerzucenie postow, począwszy od 772 do ostatniego, do ponizszego watku:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404069&page=68



prosba nadal aktualna 

dzięki za przypomnienie, P-S


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Spokojnie Panowie. Nie każdy mod jest online. Maciej już wyjaśnił, że trzeba ustalić zasady tworzenia wątków dotyczących promocji miast. Ja rozumiem, że poczuliście się pokrzywdzeni.


----------



## ivica

pmaciej7 said:


> Ustalamy zasady tworzenia takich wątków i miejsce w którym będą zakładane.


no to czemu na czesci topicow sa dokonywane dzialania jesli takich zasad jeszcze nie macie ustalonych ??


----------



## mateq

ivica said:


> bo bydgoski czy torunski latwo przeniesc poznanski juz nie, wszak maja dwoch modow


Bez kozery, pińciuset. 

Bydgoszcz jest pod szczególnym, zewnętrznym nadzorem. I sami jesteście temu winni. 

Nie wiem jaką treść zawierają tamte wątki, nie ja je przenosiłem. Znając Wasze zamiłowanie do off-topicowania, politykowania i wojenek, sądzę jednak, iż faktycznie lepszym dla nich miejscem będzie hydepark. Moje (i nie tylko moje przecież) uprzedzenia same z siebie się nie wzięły. Poszukajcie przyczyny u siebie. 

Ja odpowiadam jednak za wątek poznański, który traktuje o inwestycjach w promocję. Wg mnie jest on stricte merytoryczny. I ja zdecydowałem, aby ten wątek pozostał na miejscu. Mod (modowie) odpowiedzialni za Wasz wątek, zdecydowali inaczej i mają do tego pełne prawo. 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## zonc

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na :[Wielka Nieszawka] Aquapark

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222094&page=4

Błędna lokalizacja jest podane (Wynika to chyba z ewolocju wątku - maiło być o czym innym, a jest o inwestycji gdzie indziej).

ok, P-S


----------



## Michał Ch.

mateq said:


> Nie wiem jaką treść zawierają tamte wątki, nie ja je przenosiłem. Znając Wasze zamiłowanie do off-topicowania, politykowania i wojenek, sądzę jednak, iż faktycznie lepszym dla nich miejscem będzie hydepark. Moje (i nie tylko moje przecież) uprzedzenia same z siebie się nie wzięły. Poszukajcie przyczyny u siebie.


Czyli bez zajrzenia do niego, wiesz co w nim jest? Taka zasada?


----------



## ivica

mateq said:


> Bez kozery, pińciuset.
> 
> Bydgoszcz jest pod szczególnym, zewnętrznym nadzorem. I sami jesteście temu winni.
> 
> Nie wiem jaką treść zawierają tamte wątki, nie ja je przenosiłem. Znając Wasze zamiłowanie do off-topicowania, politykowania i wojenek, sądzę jednak, iż faktycznie lepszym dla nich miejscem będzie hydepark. Moje (i nie tylko moje przecież) uprzedzenia same z siebie się nie wzięły. Poszukajcie przyczyny u siebie.
> 
> Ja odpowiadam jednak za wątek poznański, który traktuje o inwestycjach w promocję. Wg mnie jest on stricte merytoryczny. I ja zdecydowałem, aby ten wątek pozostał na miejscu. Mod (modowie) odpowiedzialni za Wasz wątek, zdecydowali inaczej i mają do tego pełne prawo.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


nieprawda ...625 zdecydowal o przenosinach nie wiedzac iz istnieje np. taki sam watek poznanski... prosze nie kompromitujcie sie ...


----------



## bart_breslau

Jeszcze stąd 16 do końca.

ciach - pm7


----------



## mateq

Michał Ch.;49911785 said:


> Czyli bez zajrzenia do niego, wiesz co w nim jest? Taka zasada?


Do Bydgoszczy i jej wojenek na naszym forum zraziła się już zapewne większość forumowiczów, nawet tych nie mających wiele z tym regionem wspólnego.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zonc

Zedytowałem, bo wątek przywracam na właściwe tory. Bez modów też można.


----------



## Michał Ch.

mateq said:


> Do Bydgoszczy i jej wojenek na naszym forum zraziła się już zapewne większość forumowiczów, nawet tych nie mających wiele z tym regionem wspólnego.


Hę ? Głównym powodem tych wojenek jest w zasadzie zonc i jego posty ( od tego się bardzo często zaczyna), choć w tym wątku jest dosyć spokojnie. I to jest nasza wina? Że ma 13 brigów, albo i więcej, nie został jeszcze zbanowany ( podobno istnieje "zasada" 3 brigi = ban ) ? Tak najlepiej, nie czytałem wątku, ale skoro to wątek bydgoski to na pewno trzeba go przemieścić, dobra decyzja, bo jak wiadomo Bydgoszcz=zło :| . Co za żenada. I pisze to moderator... ( choć nie wszyscy, jak widać Piotr-Stettin okazuje zrozumienie zaistniałej sytuacji )


----------



## mateq

ivica said:


> nieprawda ...625 zdecydowal o przenosinach nie wiedzac iz istnieje np. taki sam watek poznanski... prosze nie kompromitujcie sie ...


Skoro wiesz co myślał 625... hmm.. to ja poproszę może numerki jutrzejszego losowania lotka?



Jest z Wami problem przecież nie od dziś. TH, 625 i inni modowie Wami się zajmujący wykonują potężną pracę, aby to wszystko jakoś wyglądało. I oni zdecydowali o miejscu dla tych wątków. Bo kto ma decydować, jeśli nie oni?



Michał Ch.;49913201 said:


> Hę ? Głównym powodem tych wojenek jest w zasadzie zonc i jego posty ( od tego się bardzo często zaczyna), choć w tym wątku jest dosyć spokojnie. I to jest nasza wina? Że ma 13 brigów, albo i więcej, nie został jeszcze zbanowany ( podobno istnieje "zasada" 3 brigi = ban ) ? Tak najlepiej, nie czytałem wątku, ale skoro to wątek bydgoski to na pewno trzeba go przemieścić, dobra decyzja, bo jak wiadomo Bydgoszcz=zło :| . Co za żenada. I pisze to moderator... ( choć nie wszyscy, jak widać Piotr-Stettin okazuje zrozumienie zaistniałej sytuacji )


Nie chodzi o Zonca. On jest wielokrotnie atakowany z wiadomych przyczyn. Po prostu Wasze wojenki naprawdę wielu już nudzą i wielu do Was się najnormalniej w świecie uprzedziło. Przyznaję, że częściowo i ja. I jestem pewien, że przyczyna nie tkwi we mnie, bo miasto samo w sobie przecież lubię.

Nie mam generalnie opinii, czy te watki są (albo ważniejsze: czy będą) merytoryczne. Uważam jednak, że moderatorzy za nie odpowiedzialni mają prawo decydować o ich istnieniu, jak i o miejscu ich istnienia.


----------



## kwesto

zonc said:


> Zedytowałem, bo wątek przywracam na właściwe tory. Bez modów też można.


To po co najpierw prowokowałeś:

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2189/zonnnc.jpg

Wybacz mam dzisiaj zły dzień i tak coś czułem, że edytujesz. I wiem, że może nie powinienem się wypowiadać ale obserwuję od pewnego czasu te Bydgoskie wojenki, całkiem fajna rozrywka. Dobranoc.


----------



## zonc

Michał Ch.;49913201 said:


> Hę ? Głównym powodem tych wojenek jest w zasadzie zonc i jego posty


Tyle, że poza Bydgoszczą briga nie miałem. W 90% wypadków obrywałem przy masowym odstrzale i ktoś szedł na dno ze mną. :lol:


----------



## zonc

pmaciej7 said:


> Jeden z administratorów (DaiTengu, Dao, gothicform, Jan, Matthieu, Menandro, New Jack City, RafflesCity, 625) posługuje się biegle językiem polskim w mowie i w piśmie.


Zapomniałem o 625... to już po mnie.


----------



## ml2200

zonc said:


> Pisze.


i to całkiem sprawnie bo średnią ma 7 postów na dzień  

Jak tak sobie czytam tą księgę skarg i wniosków, księgę brigów i banów to tak sobie czasem myślę, że przydała by się i trzecia _Księga tych co złapali zonc'a_. 


A tak w ogóle ponawiam prośbę w sprawie wątku kolejowego o DB - ciągle chłopakom za gorąco. Może [repatryjacje=brig] w tytule ?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

zonc said:


> Zapomniałem o 625... to już po mnie.


Po prostu nie prowokuj i nie rzucaj też tekstami typu: "Inwestycje w tym dziale i tak dotyczą głównie Poznania i Bydgoszczy" No po co? Mało Ci? hno:


----------



## skansen

Nie ulega wątpliwości, że niektórzy użytkownicy mają na tym forum tzw. fory... czyli mogą pleść bzdury i być brigowani po wsze czasy bez większych konsekwencji. Podobnie jak są userzy, którzy za swoje dziecinne akcje nie poniosą żadnych konsekwencji, bo są zbyt lubiani przez moderatorów i wiele im ujdzie na sucho. To jedno i to samo. Z drugiej strony - wlezie tu małolat, napisze "xyz pany!" i oberwie bana - to zwykła polityka w stylu "wiem po co mówię, czemu mówię, jak i komu!"... 

Nie chcę być źle zrozumiany, przyjmuję to do wiadomości... za stary jestem na to, by wierzyć w jakąś tam "sprawiedliwość" - tak po prostu było, jest i będzie. To jest *tylko *forum a nie casting na sprawiedliwego wśród narodów świata. 

Pozdrawiam i dobrej nocy życzę. Mimo bydgoskich niesnasek - nie spisuję tego miasta na straty, bez przesady. ADHD zdarza się i w najlepszych rodzinach.


----------



## zonc

Piotr-Stettin said:


> Po prostu nie prowokuj i nie rzucaj też tekstami typu: "Inwestycje w tym dziale i tak dotyczą głównie Poznania i Bydgoszczy" No po co? Mało Ci? hno:


Nazwy były ustalane "zbiorowo". W czym problem zatym? Dodawanie pomorza do nazwy działu jest bezsensowne, bo dział dla tego regionu +- jest inny.

Toruniowi to jakoś nie przeszkadzało. Po drugie "Wielkopolska i Kujawo-Pomorze" brzmi źle. 

A po trzecie... Podgórz (południowa część Torunia) leży na Kujawach. 

Problem chyba zatem nie istnieje.

Dobranoc.


----------



## Fanntomas

skansen said:


> za stary jestem


Stary i do tego jasnowidz - znasz mnie ?




skansen said:


> wlezie tu małolat, napisze "xyz pany!"


Jeżeli masz powyżej 46 lat, to będę zwracał się do Ciebie per pan skansen. 
Jeżeli masz mniej niż 46, to daruję – do mnie nie musisz tak się zwracać.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

Edit: szkoda gadać. EOT.


----------



## pmaciej7

*@ Fanntomas:* Ale o czym konkretnie jest Twój post? Skarga, wniosek? Skansen jakoś odnosił się do Ciebie?

*@ Skansen:* Proszę Cię... Nie wywracaj mi klocków.


----------



## ivica

Piotr-Stettin said:


> Po prostu nie prowokuj i nie rzucaj też tekstami typu: "Inwestycje w tym dziale i tak dotyczą głównie Poznania i Bydgoszczy" No po co? Mało Ci? hno:


a co w tym zdaniu jest nieprawdziwego ??


----------



## Fanntomas

pmaciej7 said:


> *@ Fanntomas:* Ale o czym konkretnie jest Twój post? Skarga, wniosek? Skansen jakoś odnosił się do Ciebie?


O tym że kiedyś tam został skasowany mój post obnażający - napisze bardzo delikatnie - krętactwo pewnego forumowicza
Nie zamierzam składać ani skargi, ani żadnego wniosku - gdybym chciał to zrobić, to zrobiłbym to juz dawno.
Ot, wywiązała sie dyskusja o lepszych i gorszych, to pozwoliłem sobie na taki mały przykład.
Do Skansena nic nie mam.


----------



## skansen

^^ User *TommeT* powinien przemyśleć swoje zachowanie. Sześć razy użyte słowo "gówno" - to tego wytłuszczone i pogrubione?


----------



## 625

zonc said:


> Jan mówi po holendersku, niemiecki i angielsku. I tak nie zrozumie.


Po polsku trochę też. Zonc, masz bardzo nieaktualne informacje.



TommeT said:


> Zazwyczaj gówno mnie obchodzą lokalne wojenki


brig.


----------



## Polex

Baaaardzo rzadko tu zaglądam (powodów nie będę wyłuszczał), a piszę tu chyba dopiero po raz drugi. Z góry uprzedzam - kwestia nie ma wagi zasadniczej. Tym niemniej daję ja pod rozwagę moderatorów.

Otóż zdarza się (i to wielokrotnie), że dyskusje w poszczególnych wątkach wiążą się z podstawowym tematem w sposób mniej lub bardziej luźny. I to jest zrozumiały - nie ma bowiem możliwości wytyczenia precyzyjnej granicy poza którą jakiś post można potraktować jako np spam czy nawet trolling. Toteż nie dziwi mnie, że różne posty są różnie traktowane przez różnych użytkowników. Niektórzy z nich, dokonując własnej interpretacji, spieszą do KSiW z postulatami ingerencji moderatorów (zazwyczaj o skasowanie postów). I nie byłoby w tym nic złego, gdyby nie fakt, że moderatorzy często bezkrytycznie podchodzą do takich próśb, usuwając posty. A przecież nie każdy ma jednakową wrażliwość i fakt, że komuś przewrażliwionemu nie odpowiada taki czy inny tekst nie musi oznaczać, że większość jest podobnego zdania. I żeby nie było wątpliwości - nie mam na myśli tekstów np z wulgaryzmami. Takowe winny być tępione bezwzględnie.

Dlatego apeluję: trochę więcej krytycyzmu przy rozpatrywaniu zgłaszanych tu próśb i wniosków.


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=244733

wnoszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na samo:

*[Łódź] Camerimage Łódź Center*

^^
done
625


----------



## cichy87

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=454

Prosiłbym o usunięcie offtopów dotyczących SN i Polonii Warszawa z tego wątku, bo chyba nie o tym on jest

^^
done
625


----------



## Mindcrasher

Chciałem opisać moją traumatyczną historię związaną z PKP a nie mogę, bo w wątku "Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe" zaczęły się dyskusje o autofellatio i wątek padł ofiarą "zabiorom"


----------



## pmaciej7

O PKP to tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=170125

A tamten wątek może oddadzom jak tylko przeczyszczom.


----------



## Petr

TommeT said:


> Zazwyczaj gówno mnie obchodzą lokalne wojenki, ale w związku z tym co tu się ostatnio dzieje mam trzy pytania do moderatorów i *administratora*:
> 1. Co robi Toruń w dziale Wielkopolska i *Kujawy*?
> 2. Czy działy dałoby się podzielić wg. tej mapki...
> 
> ...dla świętego spokoju Wielkopolan i Lubuszan (kiedyś myślałem że to Zielona Góra i Gorzów kosę ze sobą mają, ale się myliłem)?
> 3. Co użytkownik *zonc* robi **** *jeszcze na tym forum ???
> 
> pzdr
> 
> *** tu miało być słowo za które można oberwać, ale ja go nie mogę użyć... nie jestem _pod ochronką._


Kolega dostał briga, ale za słownictwo, nie merytorykę, więc pozwolę sobie odnieść się do jego wypowiedzi. Wszelkie zmiany w podziale regionalnym oznaczałyby lawinę kolejnych roszczeń, więc nie widzę pola dla jakichkolwiek zmian. Nie po to kiedyś przez jakieś 2 miesiące prowadziliśmy szereg dyskusji i głosowań, żeby teraz naruszać z trudem osiągnięte status quo. Osoby z krótkim stażem mogą oczywiście tego wszystkiego nie wiedzieć.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Nie przenoście nam Bydgoszczy i zonca do Łodzi, proszę Was wszystkich bardzo hno:


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## pmaciej7

pier_tolnik said:


> W tym wesołym grajdołku jest wiadomy harcownik, który prostuje, przekrzywia, wypacza w sposób naiwny i kłamliwie oczywisty powody tej złej sytuacji.





henry hill said:


> Większość z "nas" postrzegacie przez pryzmat opinii i wniosków jednej osoby.


Owszem, większość problemów zaczyna się od jednej osoby. Ale winą reszty jest to, że dajecie sobie narzucać taki styl dyskusji. Z drugiej strony ta jedna osoba lubi taplać się w takim błotku. I to się samo napędza.



.:Professor:. said:


> Tutaj nieodzowna jest pomoc i inwencja moderatorów. Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie to polegało jedynie na zamykaniu i przenoszeniu wątków.


Uwierz mi, moderowanie forum to nie jest tylko bezmyślne klikanie myszą. Czasem trzeba przejrzeć kilkanaście (a bywa że i -dziesiąt) postów wstecz, żeby zobaczyć co zapoczątkowało lawinę i podjąć odpowiednie kroki. Pilnując Was, TH robi naprawdę gigantyczną robotę.


----------



## ivica

pier_tolnik said:


> Ja zaś nie lubię gdy ktoś "naprawdę" itp. pisze oddzielnie. Szczególnie gdy pełni tak "ważną" rolę i tą rolą się do tego napawa.
> 
> Zonc ze swoimi brigami powinien się pożegnać z tym forum już dawno.Uprawia tu tylko jakiś plastikowy PR i to wszystko. Zerowa wartość, gdy ktoś każdą wypowiedź podszywa strategią Urzędu Miasta.
> 
> Mam za mało wpisów? To ja dostanę bana?


czlowieku pojawiles sie tu niedawno wiec wybaczam niewiedze lub ignorancje. Tak sie sklada ze zonc jest jednym z najdluzej aktywnych userow na tym forum. byl na ssc na dlugo zanim zaczal pracowac jako urzedniki. 

chillout kolego



henry hill said:


> Lepiej bym nie ujął tego o czym napisał "Pier". To jest sedno sprawy.
> 
> Większość z "nas" postrzegacie przez pryzmat opinii i wniosków jednej osoby. Większość problemów city vs city, czy skarg tutaj, to też jedna osoba. Jestem tu niecałe dwa lata, prawda, nie sześć, ale mogę powiedzieć, że od samego początku z racji stażu i innych nieznanych mi powodów był tu user nietykalny i cała armia tych którzy odeszli, albo którym zaoferowano w tym pomoc.
> 
> Jasne jest, że niektórzy nie wytrzymają w jakimś momencie i zaraz za Mańkiem polecę na przykład ja za coś zupełnie nie związanego ze sprawą. Pytanie ile dusz jest wart jeden user i co się za jego osobą kryje, że nikt w tej sprawie nie zajął stanowiska. Boicie się czegoś? Macie inne zdanie?
> 
> Podzielcie się tym. To frustrujące, żenujące wprost. Nie zasługujemy na tę wiedzę, wasze stanowisko? Mylimy się, jesteśmy w wielkim błędzie?


dawid wcale nie jest nietykalny i ilosc brigow dobrze o tym swiadczy. A ze do dlugoletnich userow modowie maja wiecej wyrozumialosci niech swiadczy naljepiej przypadek delfina czy w dalszej kolejnosci koniaqa, sojuza, tomasso itp itd.

Maniek polecial dzis nie za zonca tylko za chamskie odszczekanie (choc rozumiem emocje ktore nim targaly. "zarcik" J.T.Fly rowniez zasluguje na upomnienie)

Zenujace jest to iz gdyby zabraklo Dawida to o bydgoszczanach w wiekszosci mowilo by sie tylko i wylacznie przez pryzmat prymitywnego politykierowania, wiecznego pesymizmu i niedajacego sie zniesc marudzenia.

Sorry ale twoje 12,5 tys "6/10" nijak ma sie do wkladu Dawida w te forum"


----------



## talkinghead

henry hill said:


> Lepiej bym nie ujął tego o czym napisał "Pier". To jest sedno sprawy.
> 
> Większość z "nas" postrzegacie przez pryzmat opinii i wniosków jednej osoby. Większość problemów city vs city, czy skarg tutaj, to też jedna osoba. Jestem tu niecałe dwa lata, prawda, nie sześć, ale mogę powiedzieć, że od samego początku z racji stażu i innych nieznanych mi powodów był tu user nietykalny i cała armia tych którzy odeszli, albo którym zaoferowano w tym pomoc.
> 
> Jasne jest, że niektórzy nie wytrzymają w jakimś momencie i zaraz za Mańkiem polecę na przykład ja za coś zupełnie nie związanego ze sprawą. Pytanie ile dusz jest wart jeden user i co się za jego osobą kryje, że nikt w tej sprawie nie zajął stanowiska. Boicie się czegoś? Macie inne zdanie?
> 
> Podzielcie się tym. To frustrujące, żenujące wprost. Nie zasługujemy na tę wiedzę, wasze stanowisko? Mylimy się, jesteśmy w wielkim błędzie?



HH, mógłbym potraktowac to co napisałes całkiem powaznie, gdybyś był w tym temacie całkiem obiektywny.
A nie jesteś i (no offence) od samego początku nie byłeś.

I uwierz, gdybyście ty czy HbN byli bardziej obiektywni, zdystansowani w osadach co się w Bydgoszczy dzieje, zonc miałby o wiele trudniejszy żywot tu na forum.

Zrobiliscie sobie na forum wojenkę z KD. Usuniecie jednego z żołnierzy wojenki nie zakończy - osłabi tylko jedną stronę.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## ivica

@HH szkoda, ale nie ma sensu z toba dyskutowac ...


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50093093&postcount=3619

prosze o przeniesienie posta do watku politycznego

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=865246&page=7

zrobione - pm7


----------



## Le MORS

*Wniosek​*
Dotyczy: wątek [Bydgoszcz] Metropolia Bydgoska

Szanowni Panowie (lub Panie jezeli takowe są ) Moderatorzy, uprzejmie proszę o rozważenie dopisania do wątku *[Bydgoszcz] Metropolia Bydgoska * ostrzeżenia [pisanie o Toruniu = brig] oraz jednocześnie o stosowanie tej zasady.

Uzasadnienie
Jako, że jest to wątek o Metropoli Bydgoskiej nie widzę potrzeby zestawiania jej z Toruniem, który samodzielnej metropolii nie zamierza tworzyć. Więc naturalnym jest aby w tym wątku porównywać MB z np. Warszawą albo Poznaniem.

W chwili obecnej wątek służy część osób do wylewania swoich frustracji.

Z poważaniem
Le MORS​


----------



## a_weirdo

^^ Być może nie doczytałeś, ale większość wątków odnośnie Torunia zaczynają mieszkańcy tegoż miasta i zwykle się to sprowadza do tego, że w ustawie o metropoliach Toruń powinien być wpisany jako część metropolii bydgoskiej (prawdopodobnie nazwa miałaby być inna w takim wypadku). Więc chociaż pisanie ciągle o tym samym może być nudne, to jednak kwestia, jakie tereny powinny wchodzić w skład ustawowej metropolii bydgoskiej, jest jak najbardziej na temat.


----------



## ivica

nikt w tym watku nawet by nie wspomnial o Toruniu gdyby nie wrzutki forumowiczow z Torunia ktory co chwile wrzucaja swoje uszczypliwosci. 
Brak prowokacji z waszej strony i nie bedzie tez wspominania o waszym pieknym miescie w ww. watku.


----------



## Le MORS

^^ Mój wniosek jest złożony również w trosce o forumowiczów z Bydgoszczy.

Dzięki temu wątek skieruje się na drogę ku merytorycznej dyskusji o Metropolii Bydgoskiej.


----------



## ivica

tia

"Panie Boże strzeż mnie od fałszywych przyjaciół Z wrogami poradzę sam"


----------



## sharky_88

Rzeczony wątek służy do dyskusji o metropolii bydgoskiej bez Torunia. Nie mnie oceniać zasadność tego pomysłu, ale skoro userzy z Bydgoszczy chcą porozmawiać o metropolii w takiej formie to posty typu "bez Torunia i tak nic nie zdziałacie" są nie na miejscu i osoby zaczynające taką jałową dyskusje powinny dostawać brigi, tak samo jak osoby które bez wywołania dyskusji o Toruniu piszą o nim posty wykraczające poza netykietę.
Także userom z Torunia zalecałbym wstrzymanie się z pisaniem w wątku o metropolii bydgoskiej i ograniczenie się do monitorowania i zgłaszania wypowiedzi niestosownych  Bo do dyskusji o aglomeracji bydgosko-toruńskiej jest osobny wątek.


----------



## michael_siberia

Kiedy _oddadzom_ ten wątek? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=224


----------



## Melankolic

^^ Dziwi mnie jego zamknięcie. Trzeba było wyciąć to co niby w nim było "obleśne" i tyle.


----------



## ivica

sharky_88 said:


> Rzeczony wątek służy do dyskusji o metropolii bydgoskiej bez Torunia. Nie mnie oceniać zasadność tego pomysłu, ale skoro userzy z Bydgoszczy chcą porozmawiać o metropolii w takiej formie to posty typu "bez Torunia i tak nic nie zdziałacie" są nie na miejscu i osoby zaczynające taką jałową dyskusje powinny dostawać brigi, tak samo jak osoby które bez wywołania dyskusji o Toruniu piszą o nim posty wykraczające poza netykietę.
> Także userom z Torunia zalecałbym wstrzymanie się z pisaniem w wątku o metropolii bydgoskiej i ograniczenie się do monitorowania i zgłaszania wypowiedzi niestosownych  Bo do dyskusji o aglomeracji bydgosko-toruńskiej jest osobny wątek.


coz jakos nie sluchaja ciebie ziomkowie ....


----------



## NorthPole

Uprzejmie proszę o przeniesienie postów z projektami koncepcyjnymi wieżowców (numery >= #1380 z wyłączeniem trzech #1383 .. #1385) z wątku Trójmiasto - Gdzie wieżowce? do Gdynia - Śródmieście :|


----------



## Michał Ch.

Dlaczego został zamknięty wątek o Metropolii Bydgoskiej?


----------



## czarny ocelot

Michał Ch.;50119517 said:


> Dlaczego został zamknięty wątek o Metropolii Bydgoskiej?


Właśnie! Przyłączam się do pytania. Okazuje się, że 2-3 userów może w kilkanaście godzin storpedować dowolny wątek, jeśli ten jest nie po ich myśli hno:

@PMaciej7: czy to naprawdę konieczne?


----------



## pmaciej7

Zamknięcie prewencyjne. 

Ostatnie 23 strony wątku to jedna wielka napinka bydgosko-toruńska. Nie uspokoiła jej nawet poranna (i wczorajsza, i przedwczorajsza) dyskusja w tym wątku. Dopóki uczestnicy dyskusji nie ochłoną i nie powezmą mocnej woli zmiany swojego podejścia, wątek powinien być zamknięty.

Oczywiście mogę otworzyć, ale w takim razie ostrzegam, że posypią się bany. Czasowe, a potem stałe.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Prośba o poprawienie poll'a w tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1046317

pierwszy raz coś takiego robiłem...


EDIT:
dzięki za interwencję


----------



## mateq

mrKiller said:


> Witam. Mój post dotyczy pewnej nurtującej mnie sprawy. Mianowicie w dziale "Miss Polski" dodałem obiekt "Tkalnia 17". Dziś zauważyłem pytanie niejakiego "mateq" odnośnie daty budowy w/w obiektu. Na odpowiedź nie czekał zbyt długo (10 minut) i post zablokował. Ponieważ tam nie mogłem wytłumaczyć czemu zamieściłem Tkalnię do oceny zatem robię to tutaj. Sam obiekt został wybudowany w XX wieku, cytując jednak regulamin "w Miss Polski oceniamy budynki zbudowane w Polsce po II Wojnie Św. (decyduje data rozpoczęcia budowy), *dozwolone są przebudowy i rozbudowy przedwojennych obiektów*, natomiast nie można postować powojennych rekonstrukcji i renowacji budynków przedwojennych, a także obiektów w których przebudowano jedynie wnętrza bez przebudowy na zewnątrz.".
> Zamieściłem fotkę Tkalni przed przebudową i po niej. Tylko ślepy nie zauważy przybudówki na prawym skrzydle, zlikwidowanego "daszku" na parterze, rozbudowy o miejsca balkonowe oraz oczywiście przebudowy całego wnętrza wraz z zagospodarowaniem otoczenia. Pomijam elewację. Sprawę pozostawiam odpowiednim osobom do osądu. Pozdrawiam i na przyszłość proszę moderatorów o nieco więcej czasu na odpowiedź ( nie każdy siedzi 24h tylko przed komputerem).
> Link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1044141


casus Hotel Andel's w Łodzi.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Petr said:


> Moderatorzy muszą być konsekwentni. Łódzki hotel Andels wyleciał, lofty też muszą wylecieć z Miss Polski:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50031097#post50031097
> Nowa elewacja to jeszcze nie nowy budynek...


A Stary Browar, nadbudówka nad jakąś warszawką fabryką, Manufaktura i reszta fabryk po modernizacji też wyleciały?


----------



## Matticitt

^^ Mam do Ciebie pytanie (mateq). Ten tekst w sygnaturce to cytat czy sam wymyśliłeś to "ręcami" bo jako moderator wypisywanie sygnaturki z błędem jednak jest przegięciem, nie sądzisz ??


----------



## mateq

Matticitt said:


> ^^ Mam do Ciebie pytanie (mateq). Ten tekst w sygnaturce to cytat czy sam wymyśliłeś to "ręcami" bo jako moderator wypisywanie sygnaturki z błędem jednak jest przegięciem, nie sądzisz ??


Widać żeś młodzian 

http://w785.wrzuta.pl/audio/14ziuc3lfOF/waly_jagielonskie_rudi_schuberth_-_do_pracy_rodacy


----------



## Matticitt

^^ Bardzo śmieszne. Nie wszystko muszę wiedzieć, dlatego się zapytałem, nie ????


----------



## esce

Wystarczy wpisać cytat w google.pl a nie zaśmiecać księgę.

DEL


----------



## Tygrys

"Tymi ręcami" to bardzo znany zwrot. Na pewno bardziej znany niż "rence opadywują" i zapewne będący mniejszym przegięciem niż takie słownictwo. 

--------------------------------

Sorry za komentarz, ale drażni mnie taka hipokryzja. Może ta historyjka skłoni kogoś do "poprawiania świata", zaczynając od swojej osoby i w konsekwencji będzie tu (i w sąsiedniej księdze) mniej wpisów?


----------



## mrKiller

mateq said:


> casus Hotel Andel's w Łodzi.


Nie śledzę wszystkich wątków więc nic mi ta "błyskotliwa" odpowiedź nie mówi. Proszę odnieść się konkretnie do mojego postu. Albo regulamin jest równy dla wszystkich albo go naginamy dla pewnych spraw a dla innych interpretujemy na niekorzyść. Sprawa jak dla mnie nadal niewyjaśniona.


----------



## kwesto

do usunięcia:



polski_kibol said:


> Oni nic nie niosą, są zbytnimi pustakami. Po prostu powtarzają jak mantrę co im podadzą "obiektywne" media (GW, TVN), traktując to jako jakiś aksjomat. A wspomnane pustactwo uniemozliwia im jakąkolwiek refleksję nad tym.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50190227&postcount=9503

przy okazji to jeszcze:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50180799&postcount=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34490324&postcount=1207

Z góry dziękuję.

ok, ten pierwszy przeczyściłem trochę - pm7


----------



## mateq

mrKiller said:


> Nie śledzę wszystkich wątków więc nic mi ta "błyskotliwa" odpowiedź nie mówi. Proszę odnieść się konkretnie do mojego postu. Albo regulamin jest równy dla wszystkich albo go naginamy dla pewnych spraw a dla innych interpretujemy na niekorzyść. Sprawa jak dla mnie nadal niewyjaśniona.


Zgodnie z regulaminem: 

_natomiast nie można postować powojennych rekonstrukcji i renowacji budynków przedwojennych, a także obiektów w których przebudowano jedynie wnętrza bez przebudowy na zewnątrz._

W związku z tym, że jak sam twierdzisz tam jest nowa dobudówka, proponuję oceniać samą dobudówkę  To, plus daszek i płotek, to chyba jednak za mało. 

Nie jestem moderatorem odpowiedzialnym za MP, dlatego wątek tylko zamknąłem do czasu wyjaśnienia wszelkich wątpliwości. IMO wątek jest niezgodny z regulaminem. 

Poza tym... Przed podnoszeniem spraw na forum wypadałoby się zapoznać z tematem.


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Moim zdaniem również dyskwalifikacja, nie widzę tam żadnych współczesnych elementów które mogłyby podlegać ocenie.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## talkinghead

henry hill said:


> Po ostatnich wydarzeniach odpowiednio długo myślałem zanim zacząłem pisać tego posta, ale:
> 
> Uważam, że mimo wszystko mieszkaniec miasta x, pisząc do mieszkańców miasta x, o mieszkańcach miasta x, piastujący funkcję publiczną w mieście x nie powinien się tak wyrażać:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50207723&postcount=7003
> 
> Proszę o edycję, bo każde inne prośby mogą zostać źle zinterpretowane oczywiście.


OK. Wszystkie twoje wnioski dotyczą tylko zonca - oczywiście obiektywne, życzliwe itd..


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## talkinghead

henry hill said:


> ^^ Dziękuję za edycję. Miałem jednak na myśli również tę treść: "My niestety mamy nawet nie marudne, ale żenujące społeczeństwo". Oczywiście wedle uznania.
> 
> Moje wnioski nie dotyczą jedynie zonca. Przez ostatni rok były takie trzy, może cztery na osiem. Proszę nie rozpoczynać tematu w którym jesteś stroną, a zarazem moderatorem.
> 
> Bez odbioru.


Nie jestem stroną. Jestem bezstronny - a że często podpadasz to masz "syndrom winnego".

Reszty nie edytuje bo w tym kontekście akurat zonca mogło ponieść. W tym kontekście powtarzam - żebyś mi kiedyś printscreenem nie wykazał..


----------



## Mruczek

Proszę o przeniesienie fotorelacji 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50211841&postcount=127

i postu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50215871&postcount=128

z wątku o wieżowcu na miejscu Mennicy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603450&page=7

do wątku o nowych inwestycjach na Grzybowskiej
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=253035&page=21

Uzasadnienie: wieżowiec na miejscu Mennicy będzie na rogu Prostej i Żelaznej. Zdjęcie przedstawia obszar na rogu Grzybowskiej i Waliców.


----------



## maaarian

Mam pytanie w związku z czymś, co nie pierwszy raz mi się zdarza. Mianowicie jest problem z logowaniem się na forum, który objawia się tym, że po wprowadzenia loginu oraz hasła (stuprocentowo prawidłowych) i klinknięciu enter bądź klawisza log in od nowa wyskakuje pole logowania i tak w koło. W czym może tkwić problem, może ktoś wie? Jest tak zarówno przy próbie zapostowania i logowania się po niej, jak też logowania z górnego paska w oknie.


----------



## Melankolic

^^ Może przeglądarka?


----------



## Matticitt

maaarian said:


> Mam pytanie w związku z czymś, co nie pierwszy raz mi się zdarza. Mianowicie jest problem z logowaniem się na forum, który objawia się tym, że po wprowadzenia loginu oraz hasła (stuprocentowo prawidłowych) i klinknięciu enter bądź klawisza log in od nowa wyskakuje pole logowania i tak w koło. W czym może tkwić problem, może ktoś wie? Jest tak zarówno przy próbie zapostowania i logowania się po niej, jak też logowania z górnego paska w oknie.


^^ Też tak miałem kiedyś na FF


----------



## skansen

Proszę o zbanowanie usera VRX, którego zachowanie na forum wskazuje, że nie jest on zainteresowany uczestnictwem w dyskusjach, jest nastawiony do SSC bardzo negatywnie i jedno co potrafi, to skutecznie zawracać głowę.


----------



## 625

Tygrys said:


> ^^
> Pytanie techniczne.
> 
> Jak to możliwe, że VRX ma na liczniku jeden post, a jak widać są jeszcze jakieś Jego nieskasowane posty na forum (również posty z działów, gdzie posty liczą się do licznika)?


Olaboga, zabiorom!


----------



## Petr

od tego posta do wycięcia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50412361&postcount=480

ucięto - pm7


----------



## salto_angel

skansen said:


> Proszę o zbanowanie usera VRX, którego zachowanie na forum wskazuje, że nie jest on zainteresowany uczestnictwem w dyskusjach, jest nastawiony do SSC bardzo negatywnie i jedno co potrafi, to skutecznie zawracać głowę.


przyłączę się do prośby Skansena. denerwujące jest to wróciłem-aby-wam-powiedzieć-że-nie-wracam-bo-przecież-wróciłem-aby-wam-powiedzieć-że-nie-wracam-bo-przecież-wróciłem-aby-wam-powiedzieć-że-nie-wracam-bo-przecież-wróciłem-aby-wam-powiedzieć-że-nie-wracam-bo-przecież-wróciłem-aby-wam-powiedzieć-że-nie-wracam-bo-przecież-wróciłem-aby-wam-powiedzieć-że-nie-wracam-bo-przecież...


----------



## Petr

Proszę o sprzątanie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=108168&page=158 od postu #3154

posprzątane - pm7


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Nadmierny post, można bachnąć: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50508019&postcount=6484


----------



## dawidny

delete

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50507399&postcount=3527

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50507157&postcount=3526


ucięto - pm7


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

*ÓSMY* raz:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50511369&postcount=6481

Rozumiem, że *KRNĄBRNY* ma odmienne prawa i obowiązki na forum i zgodnie z tym co znowu robi, czyli oftopuje pisząc o MOJEJ OSOBIE może zgodnie z jego deklaracją pisać co chce i o kim chce "kiedy uzna, że potrzeba" NA FORUM POLSKICH WIEŻOWCÓW W TEMATACH O INWESTYCJACH?

Sorry, ale OSIEM razy pod rząd to jest przegięcie, kiedy moderacja w końcu tego faceta sprowadzi do pionu?

Przy okazji proszę o skasowanie całego OT.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549197&page=21

prosze o przeniesienie postow od 413 do 416 do watku politycznego:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=865246&page=8


----------



## Noodles_ZG

skansen said:


> Proszę o zbanowanie usera VRX, którego zachowanie na forum wskazuje, że nie jest on zainteresowany uczestnictwem w dyskusjach, jest nastawiony do SSC bardzo negatywnie i jedno co potrafi, to skutecznie zawracać głowę.


hm, chyba zmierzam w tym samym kierunku:lol:


----------



## Tomek 2008

Zapachniało GW, a poza tym marna prowokacja http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50564817&postcount=929

Tu też http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=50565329

^^
3 dni
625


----------



## dawidny

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50563827&postcount=6497

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50564013&postcount=6498

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50564391&postcount=6499

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50565483&postcount=6500

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50568255&postcount=6501

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50570643&postcount=6502

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50571343&postcount=6503

del

ok - pm7


----------



## dexter2

Proszę o usunięcie postów nie na temat (wiadomości Krąbrnego, wszelkie powiązane z nimi dyskusje, oraz naszą dyskusję na temat zasadności tych wpisów) z tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50580165#post50580165


----------



## Polex

Ja rozumiem, ze ludzie mają różne kompleksy. Ten człowiek ma np kompleks wyższości i nie może się pogodzić ze słowami krytyki. I to jest tzw "pikuś", ale jeśli posuwa się do obrażania to sądzę, że potrzebna byłaby jakaś interwencja. Tym bardziej, ze nie jest to pierwszy i odosobniony przypadek.


----------



## sharky_88

Polex, sam prowokujesz takie pyskówki a potem lecisz z tym do KSiW hno:


----------



## Polex

^^ Wskaż przykład (choćby jeden).


----------



## broker

broker said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549197&page=21
> 
> prosze o przeniesienie postow od 413 do 416 do watku politycznego:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=865246&page=8



mozna jednak prosic ? 
----------
zrobione, sry za zwłokę, P-S


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Polex

^^Ciebie byłem tu pewien na 100%, "adwokacie"...

@sharky 88 - czekam...


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Nie kłóćcie się, dzieci drogie:cripes:


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054779 

Ten temat już istnieje, więc trzeba połączyć:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488073&page=4

Tutaj to samo:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1053481

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519638&page=176
----------------------------

Ok, P-S


----------



## Pb1985

> r9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> innym zarzucasz politykowanie, a sam bredzisz bełkotem partyjnym. listy pisze głównie powiat na prezydenta, podgryzając go z każdej możliwej strony. a ten wciąż się broni sam lub jest broniony przez sądy kolejnych instancji (vide ostatnie rewelacje powiatu a'propos nieprzekazania im środków finansowych)...
Click to expand...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50859711&postcount=1590
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=80

chyba realizuje to co obiecał kilka dni temu..


r9999 said:


> dziekuję za 3-dniową czerwoną kartkę za podpis. obiecuję, że nie będę grzeczny...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50109883&postcount=165
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50109883#post50109883

Pb - dostajesz warning za zawracanie gitary. Sam politykowałeś.


----------



## kamilbuk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50866051

Post #882 do usunięcia.


----------



## ja_kubek2

Proszę o zwrócenie uwagi temu użytkownikowi http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50857501&postcount=95 na zbyt dużą czcionkę w sygnaturze (jest mocno "oczojebna" i odwraca uwagę od zawartości postu).

done/th


----------



## Eyk88

del


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=521097

Agent ma ciekawy awatar, a po drugie popisał się pierwszym wpisem.


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50892467&postcount=650



Din Sevenn said:


> Wskaż mi *toruńskich przydupasów rydzyka*, którzy chcą w jakikolwiek sposób współpracować z Bydgoszczą. O ile wiesz, co to znaczy 'współpraca'.
> 
> Na razie przykład toruńskiej "współpracy" dał jak zazwyczaj pan marszałek, który zrobi wszystko bez skrupułów, żeby zniszczyć port lotniczy w Bydgoszczy i zbudować od nowa w Toruniu.
> Tym, którzy krzyczą, że to niemożliwe, że zbudowanie międzynarodowego portu OD NOWA kosztuje zbyt wiele, że to niewykonalne, chcę tylko powiedzieć, że *te złodzieje, które niszczą nie tylko Bydgoszcz*, ale i całe województwo, są do wszystkiego zdolne!


hno:


----------



## Marciin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50899679&postcount=4106
Proszę o doprowadzenie tego postu "do porządku". Nie przystoi na tym forumhno:

^^
wyjątkowa dyspensa
625


----------



## jaceq

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1027453&page=4
proszę wykasować posty od nr 59 do nr 66

Poszło do _poprawiajmy siebie_ - pm7


----------



## dexter2

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1055461

^^
pół roku
625


----------



## desmo

^^ I kolejny, tego samego użytkownika http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1055485

EDIT: I podobny: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1055463


----------



## dexter2

Mam nadzieję, że posypią się brigi. Ciekawe, że jeden z tych spamerów to już doświadczony użytkownik... :/


----------



## MSQ

Matticitt wrócił i znów uprawia to samo, czyli offtopic i kilku wyrazowe posty



Matticitt said:


> :/





Matticitt said:


> U kidding right hno:





Matticitt said:


> Brawo :applause:





Matticitt said:


> ^^ Always


^^
Pół roku na przemyślenie dłuższych zdań.
625


----------



## Noodles_ZG

^^Moze nie umie pisac dluzszych? Moze stan jego umyslu mu na to nie pozwala? Gdzie tu tolerancja? A moze jest zbyt niesmialy by wiecej pisac:| Dac mu szanse bo chlopak sie zamknie na dobrehno: To moze byc potencjalny... talent:lol: Talent pokroju najwiekszych Magow tego forum


----------



## demmat

Te do usunięcia. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50892293&postcount=287
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50899261&postcount=290
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50917693&postcount=295
A te:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50892675&postcount=288
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50894443&postcount=289
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50900919&postcount=291
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50901631&postcount=292
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50911425&postcount=293
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50914005&postcount=294

do przeniesienia tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307654&page=207

Z góry dziękuję.

zrobione, P-S


----------



## demmat

dzięki, to przy okazji jeszcze to do unicestwienia:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50879065&postcount=19

spoks, P-S


----------



## Wawrzyniec Senes

> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...postcount=4106
> Proszę o doprowadzenie tego postu "do porządku". Nie przystoi na tym forum
> 
> 
> wyjątkowa dyspensa
> 625
> __________________


 Proszę o wyrozumiałość dla Mruczka, ponieważ oddaje on to samo co i ja myślę i co wielu innych. Wziął to na siebie.
Tym bardziej, że jest wartościowym użytkownikiem dla zawartości merytorycznej forum, a każdego ponoszą nerwy.
Mnie też.

I niech ten post zostanie. To nie piaskownica.


----------



## Le MORS

Proszę o usunięcie niemerytorycznych i prowokujących postów:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50873581&postcount=581


W związku z tym postem:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50810023&postcount=576

Proponuje założyć nowy wątek [przegląd prasy toruńskiej, pod kątem artykułów na temat Bydgoszczy] i przenieść tam tego rodzaju posty. 
Z góry dziękuję


A konkretniej to o co chodzi?th


----------



## ivica

Prosilbym by sasiedzi z Torunia zajeli sie swoja menażeria ... i przestali mowic bydgoszczanom jakies swje opinie moga umieszczac w bydgoskich watkach a jakie nie moga.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Le MORS said:


> A konkretniej to o co chodzi?th


Wydaje mi się, że wystarczy skonfrontować tytuł wątku z treścią ostatnich postów i wiadomo o co chodzi. 
Tak na marginesie treść tego wątku nie odbiega znacząco od treści zamkniętego ostatnio wątku Kuj-Pom Rozwój województwa.

Widze skarga sharky_88 też nie rozpatrzona. Również nie wiadomo o co chodzi?

Din Zmienił post.
Zajmijcie się swoimi wątkami koledzy "życzliwi sąsiedzi".th


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=152190&page=15

Pora zmienić w tytule wątku rok 2010 na 2012 (ostatni post wyjaśnia, dlaczego).

-

ok, P-S


----------



## sharky_88

TH said:


> Din Zmienił post.


Myślałem ,że ktoś ponosi odpowiedzialność za wypowiedziane słowa, mimo tego czy edytuje po paru godzinach posta czy nie. Ale spoko, nie będę nad tym rozdzierał szat. Jednakże zapamiętam sobie tę sytuację. Jestem spod znaku skorpiona, a my jesteśmy bardzo pamiętliwe. 



TH said:


> Zajmijcie się swoimi wątkami koledzy "życzliwi sąsiedzi".th


 A tego nawet nie skomentuje.


----------



## kakaduPL

Proszę o kontrolę tego co tu się zaczyna dziać/dzieje mniej więcej od tego miejsca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50955699#post50955699

Jakoś tak się nieprzyjemnie to czyta, bo to ani nie merytoryczne, ani miłe...

^^
ox
625


----------



## Asinus

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50967641&postcount=12885
komiks do usunięcia...
------------
masz rację-obleśne, P-S


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Super, cenzura na czas dla śmiech trwa nadala, róbcie tak dalej drodzy modowie to napewno będziecie coraz bardziej lubiani.


----------



## skansen

Buhahahaha, akurat modom zależy, aby być bardziej lubianymi! A temat ma tytuł "czas na śmiech" a nie "czas na żenadę".


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Romku... dlaczego mamy tolerować kretyńskie obrazki? Czy według Ciebie kulka który robi kupę, a potem częstuje tym "Francję" ma zostać, bo parę osób gustuje w tego typu humorze?. Trzymajmy jako taki poziom.


----------



## dexter2

Już kiedyś to pisałem - forum jest takie, jacy są na nim ludzie. Sterowanie gustami odgórnie niczego dobrego nie przyniesie.


----------



## skansen

Ale można walczyć z zaniżaniem poziomu.


----------



## michael_siberia

od MANILA-1:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/memberlist.php?&pp=50&order=asc&sort=username&ltr=M&page=61

poprzez
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/memberlist.php?&pp=50&order=asc&sort=username&ltr=M&page=62
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/memberlist.php?&pp=50&order=asc&sort=username&ltr=M&page=63

do początku tej strony (pierwsze 3, 4 nicki):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/memberlist.php?&pp=50&order=asc&sort=username&ltr=M&page=64

Pachnie mi multikonciarzem.

----------

zgadza się - martwe od 2006, P-S


----------



## cichy87

Ale istnieją jakieś określone ogólnie przyjęte zasady dobrego smaku. To nie jest forum tematyczne "Czas na śmiech" (lepszy lub gorszy), tylko traktujące zgoła o czym innym, a ten wątek istnieje tylko przy okazji. Jeśli ktoś nie rozumie, że nie każdego tutaj to bawi i nie każdy ma ochotę to oglądać, to niech się przeniesie z tego typu dowcipem na forum na którym więcej osób odznacza się tego typu poczuciem humoru.


----------



## Asinus

No naprawdę, tu nie chodzi o żadną cenzurę tylko o pewne standardy. Na takim opiniotwórczym forum jak to chyba nie powinno być miejsca na humor o jedzeniu fekaliów. . .


----------



## wiewior

Nie wiem, czy wypowiedź Wielkiego Wynalazcy zbytnio nie zalatuje poziomem onetu (albo i niższym):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50986595&postcount=509


----------



## Molibden

Witam, 
proszę o usunięcie z tego wątku (Stadion Górnika) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455597&page=37
postów dotyczących manipulacji i niemanipulacji Vatem przy stadionie Legii.

Ooo, usuwanie offtopów, to lubię - pm7


----------



## kwesto

amatuk said:


> pozdrawiam wszystkich kiboli-debili z Legii i calego kraju ktorzy urzadzaja burdy i sa mocni w grupie


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50991979&postcount=9632
________
BAN, P-S


----------



## ivica

sharky_88 said:


> A tego nawet nie skomentuje.


prawda w oczy kole ??


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Nie prowokuj hno:.


----------



## ivica

ok


----------



## wiewior

Do rozważenia przez modów:
- albo likwidacja wątku dotyczącego budowy Terminalu 2 w Gdańsku (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1017987)
- albo wycięcie postów od http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50094887&postcount=2611 do końca i zmiana nazwy wątku o Terminalu na coś w stylu "[Gdańsk] Rozbudowa lotniska w Rębiechowie"
Bo obecnie robi się bur... tj. bałagan.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=463

9242-9244 do wycięcia, nie potrzebnie wdałem się w pyskówkę

-----------

Ok, P-S


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51023073&postcount=10813
Proszę o podmianę danych w pierwszym poście.

Podmienione, ale niezbyt finezyjnie, pewnie zaraz zauważą - pm7


----------



## dexter2

Jakiś zagraniczny 'bot' szaleje w naszym UPS...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=918

Już nie .th


----------



## ml2200

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1017987
Prośba o zmianę nazwy
[Gdańsk] Rębiechowo - terminal 2 i rozbudowa lotniska


/Macieks


----------



## Tygrys

dexter2 said:


> Jakiś zagraniczny 'bot' szaleje w naszym UPS...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=918
> 
> Już nie .th


Brig? Nie, żebym się czepiał i kwestionował decyzję, ale podobnych "szalejących botów" jest pełno w dziale Miss Polski. Tępić wybiórczo, czy po równo? Wkurza mnie, że zamiast natrafiać na jakieś nowe i ciekawe spostrzeżenia odnośnie ocenianych budynków, trafia się na cyferki rozdzielone ukośnikiem, a oceny i tak widać w pollu. Może warto utrudnić i tam nabijanie postów? Można wyłapać największych nabijaczy (jest kilku przodowników) i posłać im demotywujące PM-ki, a w samym dziale dodać info o zakazie pisania postów w stylu "super! 10/10" i tępić nie stosujących się userów? Czy tak ciężko napisać, że nie podoba mi się to, to i to, a podoba tamto w jakimś budynku? - chyba nie.


----------



## sharky_88

^^ W UPC, w odróżnieniu od MP, zabronione jest pisanie komentarza z samą oceną, należy też swoją ocenę uzasadnić. I wszelkie przypadki spamerów "7/10" są eliminowane. Także nie jest to wybiórczy przypadek, ponieważ w UPC zostały ustalone takie a nie inne zasady i są przestrzegane. Co przyznam podniosło znacząco poziom dyskusji w tych wątkach . Natomiast MP, jak na razie wolna jest od podobnych obostrzeń.


----------



## Tygrys

^^

Nie zrozumiałeś mnie - właśnie różnicę w zasadach UPC i Miss Polski można w pewnym sensie potraktować jako wybiórczość. Powinno się dbać o poziom dyskusji na całym forum, a zwłaszcza w działach bezpośrednio związanych z tematyką forum, a bez urazy - Miss Polski jest pod tym względem działem ważniejszym niż UPC i tym bardziej należałoby tam tępić spamerów.


----------



## talkinghead

Tygrys said:


> ^^
> 
> Nie zrozumiałeś mnie - właśnie różnicę w zasadach UPC i Miss Polski można w pewnym sensie potraktować jako wybiórczość. Powinno się dbać o poziom dyskusji na całym forum, a zwłaszcza w działach bezpośrednio związanych z tematyką forum, a bez urazy - Miss Polski jest pod tym względem działem ważniejszym niż UPC i tym bardziej należałoby tam tępić spamerów.


Pogadałbym z gościem ale nie znam hiszpańskiego.
Dostał briga u nas - mam nadzieję że to go nauczy, że w polskim UPC tak się nie da.


----------



## 625

Tygrys said:


> Wkurza mnie, że zamiast natrafiać na jakieś nowe i ciekawe spostrzeżenia odnośnie ocenianych budynków, trafia się na cyferki rozdzielone ukośnikiem, a oceny i tak widać w pollu.


Przez te H/H nawet tam nie zaglądam.


----------



## ivica

625 said:


> Przez te H/H nawet tam nie zaglądam.


H/H ale zlosliwy jestes


----------



## skansen

Ja to wymyśliłem.  Z sympatii.


----------



## Tygrys

talkinghead said:


> Pogadałbym z gościem ale nie znam hiszpańskiego.
> Dostał briga u nas - mam nadzieję że to go nauczy, że w polskim UPC tak się nie da.


E tam, wystarczyło krótkie zdanie po angielsku - są translatory i kolega by złapał o co biega . Ale nie o to chodzi - kara jak kara i bardziej, niż o karę dla tego kolesia, chodzi mi o brak jakiegokolwiek karania w MP za identyczne postępowanie. Nie ważne, czy to brig, ostrzeżenie, cięcie postów - ważne, żeby przyniosło efekt - żeby tak, jak napisał sharky_88 podniósł się poziom dyskusji *.

Edit: 

*żeby 625 i inni mogli znowu tam zaglądać


----------



## dexter2

Popieram Tygrysa. Powinno się zakazać takiego procederu również w Misskach.
A przynajmniej posty, tak jak w hydeparku, powinny się nie liczyć do statów. To by na pewno zniechęciło większość nabijaczy.



625 said:


> Przez te H/H nawet tam nie zaglądam.


9,5/10


----------



## 625

dexter2 said:


> To by na pewno zniechęciło większość nabijaczy.


Naprawdę są ludzie, którym zależy na liczniku? Nie rozumiem tego.


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o usunięcie słowa "Towarowy" z tematu wątku:

_ [Śródmieście] Nowy Dom Towarowy Braci Jabłkowskich _

To będzie biurowiec, może z niewielkim handlem na parterze...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50962727#post50962727


----------



## PrzemoW

proszę usunąć wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565943

od dawna nic się nie dzieje, a tematyka jest zbyt wąska. mój błąd

^^
po co usuwać, jak ktoś coś będzie miał do napisania, to się poudziela.
625


----------



## Orbitek

625 said:


> Naprawdę są ludzie, którym zależy na liczniku? Nie rozumiem tego.


Naprawdę są ludzie, którym zależy na pieniądzach? Nie rozumiem tego. - Bill Gates 

A tak serio to też uważam że to dobry pomysł aby ukrócić te 10/10 na miss bo chociaż ja na architekturze nie znam się na tyle aby się tam udzielać to właśnie z chęcią czytam fachowe komentarze aby czegoś więcej się dowiedzieć. A teraz często widzę puste cyfry kogoś kto ma kilkaset czy pare tysięcy postów i zastawiam się jaki to ma sens poza właśnie nabijaniem licznika hno: i w czym jest lepsze niż trollowanie w innych wątkach...


----------



## demmat

Oczywistą oczywistością jest to że w Miss powinno się zrobić to co w UPC. Nadal są idiotyczne posty w stylu "fajne 8/10" albo "brzydkie 8/10" ale przynajmniej nie ma tych debilnych literek. Używania mózgu nie można wymóc na innych, ale przynajmniej można zmusić do wysiłku jakim jest napisanie jakichś literek na klawiaturze, a nie samych cyfr. 

Moderatorzy powinni się zastanowić nad wprowadzeniem do regulaminu Miss zakazu postowania samych cyfr. Przy okazji można by było skrupulatnie usuwać takie posty, ale obawiam się że 80 % komentarzy poszło by się...


----------



## sharky_88

demmat said:


> Moderatorzy powinni się zastanowić nad wprowadzeniem do regulaminu Miss zakazu postowania samych cyfr. Przy okazji można by było skrupulatnie usuwać takie posty, ale obawiam się że 80 % komentarzy poszło by się...


^^ Lex retro non agit 

Zostawić stare posty, wprowadzić reformę, ogłosić to wszem i wobec, z początku usuwać posty opornych, z czasem karać za niestosowanie się do zasad, zrobić sobie drinka i patrzeć jak poziom dyskusji rośnie - taki stworzyłem plan dla moderatorów. Czy z niego skorzystacie to już wasza sprawa :cheers2:


----------



## PrzemoW

proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567413

na: [Głogów] - zagospodarowanie nadbrzeży Odry

dzięki

Zrobione. Przy okazji człowiek nauczył się rozróżniać nabrzeże i nadbrzeże  - pm7


----------



## Adolf Warski

sharky_88 said:


> ^^ Lex retro non agit
> 
> Zostawić stare posty, wprowadzić reformę, ogłosić to wszem i wobec, z początku usuwać posty opornych, z czasem karać za niestosowanie się do zasad, zrobić sobie drinka i patrzeć jak poziom dyskusji rośnie - taki stworzyłem plan dla moderatorów. Czy z niego skorzystacie to już wasza sprawa :cheers2:


Karać za czyny popełnione przed wejściem w życie reformy nie można, ale trudno uznać, że autor posta nabył prawo podmiotowe do jego istnienia - pokasować można.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616850&page=161

Można usunąć te zbędne wpisy? Na dodatek Boogie po raz kolejny insynuuje.

Już się chyba uspokoili - pm7


----------



## Hyper

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku na "[Gorzów Wlkp.] Promocja i marka miasta".


Od dziś Gorzów ma markę - pm7


----------



## ziemniaki

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490218&page=78

Od kilku dni w najlepsze kwitnie tam onet, czy ktoś mógłby coś z tym zrobić?


----------



## Wawrzyniec Senes

> Wkurza mnie, że zamiast natrafiać na jakieś nowe i ciekawe spostrzeżenia odnośnie ocenianych budynków, trafia się na cyferki rozdzielone ukośnikiem


 Sam się zastanawiałem, czy ta formuła oceny bez zbytnich komentów jest odgórna, czy też to wynik głębszych spostrzeżeń forumowiczów.

I drażnią mnie oceny. Najwyżej daje 7-8. Często 4-5. Ale co budynek to zaraz oceny 8,9,10. Czy naprawdę każdy budynek musi, być oceniany na same wysokie noty? 
Jakaś hierarchia skali ocen wobec już istniejących budynków się należy i stały krytyczny poziom, a nie ośle zachwyty.

I nie zaniedbywałbym urbanistyki. Dużą część budynków chetnie poprzestawiałbym w inne miejsca, lepiej pasują.
Nawet chodzi mi taki wątek po głowie. Niezabudowane miejsce, które się prosi o budynek + wybór z istniejących lub projektowych. Taka gra wyobraznią na ustawianie miejskiego pejzażu. Ciężko patrzyć jak udany budynek traci swój potencjał przez złą lokalizację.


----------



## dexter2

Powinny być podkategorie: 'architektura', 'urbanistyka', 'otoczenie'. Z tego średnia ważona (np. x3; x2; x1) i jest wynik jednostkowy. Problem w tym, że forum chyba nie pozwala na takie ekscesy.


----------



## Hyper

Proszę o przeniesienie postów 815, 816 i 817 z tego wątku o inwestycjach do wątku o Centrum Edukacji Artystycznej w Gorzowie. Mój post nr 818 można wówczas skasować.
_____________
zrobione, P-S


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Poproszę o skasowanie zbędnego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51087975&postcount=153

skasowane, ale miałeś zbierać więcej postów  ,P-S


----------



## demmat

sharky_88 said:


> ^^ Lex retro non agit


Jeżeli prawo wiąże się z korzyściami dla grupy którą ma obowiązywać, to może działać wstecz. A w tym przypadku IMO tak jest. 

Zresztą Adolf Warski już bardziej fachowo wytłumaczył.


----------



## sharky_88

^^ No nie wiem. Muszę porozmawiać z moimi prawnikami.


----------



## Guest

Eyk88 said:


> "]Po prostu dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe[/URL]



Do usunięcia wydaje mi się. Obrzydziło mi śniadanie, jakiś taki delikatny się zrobiłem.



^^Usunięte.
Uuups...link już nie działa


----------



## Clash_tekin

Najlepszy jest sklep z koszulkami i gadżetami


----------



## Mruczek

del


----------



## bart_breslau

Do usunięcia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51115267&postcount=12964


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

"Czas na śmiech" domaga się staranniejszej moderatorskiej opieki.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51116669&postcount=12966


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Po klinięciu linku wyskoczyło mi coś takiego:


----------



## ivica

oho cos sie dzieje z suskrypcja watkow


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Po klinięciu linku wyskoczyło mi coś takiego:


Twoja stara tu postowała zanim wymyślono internet.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

@pmaciej7: Tak, bo coś z forum się dzieje niedobrego. Nie odświeża się, nie byłem przed chwilą w stanie zaquotować Twojego posta itd. Spróbuj kliknąc w ten link raz jeszcze, a jeśli nie działa, zajrzyj do rzeczonego 'czasu na śmiech' i na ostatniej stronie łatwo znajdziesz przynajmniej dwa posty, które khm.. wymagają uwagi.

Fr. M


----------



## skansen

Koło 13.30 naszego czasu forum wpada w dziurę czasoprzestrzenną. Prawdopodobnie brut się wtedy betoni przez godzinę.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Haha, to nam się sprawa rozjaśniła . Przechodzimy do kolejnych wniosków .


----------



## pmaciej7

Przez wyszukiwarkę forumową nie możesz.

Wejdź do jakiegoś wątku głogowskiego i zobacz kto się tam wypowiada.


----------



## Guest

ewentualnie google i "site:www.skyscrapercity.com "location: głogów"" i lecisz z wynikami


----------



## 625

fogel said:


> mam pytanie do adminów, jak moge wyszukać userów z Głogowa?
> thx
> fogel


Hm, chcesz im spam wysłać? 

A jak wykryjesz tych z gł0gowa, GLogowa itp? 

Niedasie


----------



## Eurotram

pmaciej7 said:


> Ja już się nauczyłem, że długie posty albo w ogóle piszę najpierw na brudno, albo przed naciśnięciem Submit Reply kopiuję do notatnika.


Teraz to ja już też jestem taki mądry! 

*625*,tak:teraz dłuższe posty na wszelki wypadek kopiuję przed wysyłką,bo zdarzało się już że "cofnięcie" cofało mnie do momentu nim COKOLWIEK napisałem i post przepadał.Ale dobra,czekam na ogłoszenie (podaj w miarę możliwości wszystkie stałe pory)


----------



## Asinus

Czy wątek o programie Google Earth zamiast być w "Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa" nie powinien być w "Gry i programy komputerowe"?


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> Teraz to ja już też jestem taki mądry!
> 
> *625*,tak:teraz dłuższe posty na wszelki wypadek kopiuję przed wysyłką,bo zdarzało się już że "cofnięcie" cofało mnie do momentu nim COKOLWIEK napisałem i post przepadał.Ale dobra,czekam na ogłoszenie (podaj w miarę możliwości wszystkie stałe pory)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=45&a=1087


----------



## Guest

Czy ja jestem słabo spostrzegawczy i w szybkiej odpowiedzi były opcje czcionki, dodawania obrazków itd, czy to jakaś nowość? Akurat w księdze skarg nie ma tych opcji, ale gdzie indziej są :dunno:


edit:eee tylko w czas ma śmiech mam te opcje. freestyle z tym jest, gdzieniegdzie są opcje, gdzie indziej nie ma


----------



## Clash_tekin

No i znowu schrzaniłem pool'a.  Mógłby jakiś mod poprawić. Z góry dziękuję.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=51248413#post51248413

Nie wiem komu mam podziękować, ale i tak dziękuję


----------



## Offspring

Proszę o dodanie do pierwszego posta w wątku [Szczecin] Biurowiec CDI Posejdon wizualizacji rzeczonego biurowca, z posta nr 608 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37071462&postcount=608.

Edit: już załatwione. 

___
zrobione, zrobione , a w przyszłości:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904894


----------



## demmat

nsolak said:


> Czy ja jestem słabo spostrzegawczy i w szybkiej odpowiedzi były opcje czcionki, dodawania obrazków itd, czy to jakaś nowość? Akurat w księdze skarg nie ma tych opcji, ale gdzie indziej są :dunno:
> 
> 
> edit:eee tylko w czas ma śmiech mam te opcje. freestyle z tym jest, gdzieniegdzie są opcje, gdzie indziej nie ma



Dzisiaj się pojawiło. Też jakoś nieswojo się czułem, ale po 5 minutach skapnąłem się o co chodzi.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ja już gdzieś wyrażałem swoją wątpliwość, czy jeszcze można mówić o quick reply, jeśli zacznie się podkreślać, pogrubiać, zmianiać kolor, cytować i wstawiać obrazki. Przecież te wszystkie opcje są dostępne po naciścięciu post reply. 

No ale obowiązku korzystania z tego nie ma.


----------



## Adolf Warski

*Bardzo* mi _tego_ brakowało, teraz nie muszę otwierać nowego okna, by sformatować tekst. Dziękuję za udogodnienie, nazwa mniej mnie interesuje.


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ Nie chcę się wymądrzać, ale zwykłe pogrubianie, podkreślanie i pochylanie czcionki można było przecież stosować zawsze, po prostu operując <Ctrl> i odpowiednimi literami


----------



## drugastrona

Może to powinno trafić do bardziej odpowiedniego wątku?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1060317


----------



## kiwi_74

Czy jest szansa, żeby w php odpalić nowy sondaż? tamten się trochę zdeaktualizował.


----------



## pmaciej7

kiwi_74 said:


> Czy jest szansa, żeby w php odpalić nowy sondaż? tamten się trochę zdeaktualizował.


Co by w nim miało być?


----------



## sli

darekd said:


> błędy OK.
> Drzewa wycięto sprawdż.
> 
> A na temat dyskusji o *ekologi* to cisza, czyli sprawy nie do pogodzenia.
> 
> Kończę tem temat i o tym nie będę pisał więcej.
> Dziękuję za *ówagę.*


Modowie, proszę, zróbcie coś z tym, bo to już jest dramat jakiś.


----------



## Guest

To jest matej w wersji hardcore.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Tesz miałem skojażenie z matejem :lol:


----------



## Jaroslaw

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48309125&postcount=998

Niewskazana i niepotrzebna treść polityczna.


----------



## LotusA

Składam wniosek o przyklejenie tematów lokalizacja forum polskich wieżowców inwestycje w Polsce pomorze i Warmia następujących tematów Olsztyn nowości i zapowiedzi i Olsztyn na Budowie.
Olsztyn nowości i zapowiedzi 2 strona Olsztyn na Budowie 5 strona


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Co tak skromnie? Może od razu cały Olsztyn przykleimy? .


----------



## LotusA

Nie trzeba te dwa tematy są najczęściej odwiedzanymi wątkami i w nich najwięcej się piszę a po za tym jak chcesz coś napisać to byłby widoczny a tak to trzeba je wiecznie szukać gdzie są te wątki. Dlatego też proszę o pozytywne rozpatrzenie mojej prośby.


----------



## wiewior

^^
A możesz używać języka polskiego?


----------



## LotusA

Możesz mi wyjaśnić co przez to rozumiesz.


----------



## pawelmilosz

LotusA said:


> Nie trzeba te dwa tematy są najczęściej odwiedzanymi wątkami i w nich najwięcej się piszę a po za tym jak chcesz coś napisać to byłby widoczny a tak to trzeba je wiecznie szukać gdzie są te wątki. Dlatego też proszę o pozytywne rozpatrzenie mojej prośby.


Jak masz problem z szukaniem wątków to polecam: Thread Tools -> Subscribe to this Thread. Wszystkie subskrybowane wątki będziesz miał pod ręką w User CP


----------



## Offspring

LotusA said:


> Możesz mi wyjaśnić co przez to rozumiesz.


Zapewne to, że stosowanie intepunkcji ułatwia zrozumienie tekstu.  
No offence.


----------



## 625

LotusA said:


> Nie trzeba te dwa tematy są *najczęściej odwiedzanymi wątkami* i w nich *najwięcej się piszę* a po za tym jak chcesz coś napisać to byłby widoczny a tak to trzeba je *wiecznie szukać* gdzie są te wątki. Dlatego też proszę o pozytywne rozpatrzenie mojej prośby.


No to albo są najczęściej podbijanymi wątkami, więc są na samej górze, albo trzeba ich szukać, czyli nikt w nich nie pisze.


----------



## Tomek 2008

pawelmilosz said:


> Jak masz problem z szukaniem wątków to polecam: Thread Tools -> Subscribe to this Thread. Wszystkie subskrybowane wątki będziesz miał pod ręką w User CP


Albo niech korzysta z tagów


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1068505 

To ja poproszę o zamknięcie i staranne wypunktowanie autorowi dlaczego tego typu wątki na tym forum prędzej czy później kończą się katastrofą.

Fr. M


----------



## skansen

Przecież ten jest "za zgodą" i pod wnikliwą obserwacją. Trzeba próbować.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

skansen said:


> Przecież ten jest "za zgodą" i pod wnikliwą obserwacją. Trzeba próbować.


Tylko po co. Prędzej czy później pojawią się te same co zwykle, rynsztokowe argumenty, a ludzie rzucą się sobie do gardeł. Nie wiem czemu ma służyć wątek, którego sens sprowadza się do tego, że ma być "ludowym sądem nad homoseksualizmem" jako zjawiskiem społecznym. Czym innym są twórcze dyskusje o prawach mniejszości, o korzyściach i problemach płynących z określonych zmian w prawie, a czym innym "światłe" rozważania w rodzaju "pedał - be czy cacy".

Fr. M


----------



## skansen

Temat ten będzie zatem świetnym miejscem na wyłapywanie kandydatów do bana.


----------



## Tomek 2008

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Tylko po co. Prędzej czy później pojawią się te same co zwykle, rynsztokowe argumenty, a ludzie rzucą się sobie do gardeł. Nie wiem czemu ma służyć wątek, którego sens sprowadza się do tego, że ma być "ludowym sądem nad homoseksualizmem" jako zjawiskiem społecznym. Czym innym są twórcze dyskusje o prawach mniejszości, o korzyściach i problemach płynących z określonych zmian w prawie, a czym innym "światłe" rozważania w rodzaju "pedał - be czy cacy".
> 
> Fr. M


Uważaj z tymi "pedałami", bo dopiero co jakaś kobieta przegrała w sądzie proces z homoseksualistą :nono:


----------



## Wujekdobrarada

Post powinien iść na PW - wnioskuję o usunięcie.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51899955&postcount=314


----------



## Mindcrasher

Proponuję usunięcie "2009" z mojego wątku, bo dyskusja dotyczy już i tegorocznej matury
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824174&page=29

Usunięte - pm7

dzięki


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

skansen said:


> Temat ten będzie zatem świetnym miejscem na wyłapywanie kandydatów do bana.


Banować to nie, bez przesady. Ale moderatorzy powinni czujnie ten wątek przeglądać i gasić w zarodku potencjalne przejawy "onetyzacji". Takie jak choćby posługiwanie się pejoratywnymi określeniami w stylu 'homoś' czy 'katol'.

Fr .M


----------



## orangy

Czy można prosić o usunięcie dwustronicowego już (i rosnącego) OT na temat stosunków polsko-niemieckich w wątku o Muzeum Historii Żydów Polskich ? NIe dość że nie na temat, to zaraz się skończy mordobiciem :nuts:

O, od tego posta do końca.

_Nie zamierzamy akompaniować mordobiciu_ - Kazik Staszewski o przerywaniu koncertów w razie zadym.


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413207&page=108 - do Hydeparku tradycyjny OT o zwężaniu i poszerzaniu ulic - zaczyna się około #2150 i trwa do (jak na razie) #2172 
_____
Zrobione! Dzięki za pomoc w wychwytywaniu OT , P-S


----------



## jaceq

z wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371881&page=28
wpisy nr 539 i 540 proszę przenieść do 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=330021&page=13
a uwagę smara nr 541 będzie można usunąć
_________
zrobione, P-S


----------



## ziemniaki

^^ Nic dodać, nic ująć.  Jednak niewiele jest forów, gdzie można na wiele tematów porozmawiać w sposób kulturalny z ludźmi na ogół światłymi i kulturalnymi, rzadko się trafiają w ogóle fora, gdzie tacy ludzie przesiadują, często nie mają odpowiednich działów typu "kultura i społeczeństwo" (przykładowo). Większość forów dyskusyjnych o sprawach omawianych we wspomnianym dziale trzyma poziom onetu...

Dlatego trochę boli mnie gorliwość ekipy moderatorskiej na FPW w działach na dole strony głównej, między fotoforum a księgami.

Fajna sygnaturka tak poza tym .


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

ziemniaki said:


> ^^ Nic dodać, nic ująć.  Jednak niewiele jest forów, gdzie można na wiele tematów porozmawiać w sposób kulturalny z ludźmi na ogół światłymi i kulturalnymi, rzadko się trafiają w ogóle fora, gdzie tacy ludzie przesiadują, często nie mają odpowiednich działów typu "kultura i społeczeństwo" (przykładowo). Większość forów dyskusyjnych o sprawach omawianych we wspomnianym dziale trzyma poziom onetu...
> 
> Dlatego trochę boli mnie gorliwość ekipy moderatorskiej na FPW w działach na dole strony głównej, między fotoforum a księgami.
> 
> Fajna sygnaturka tak poza tym .


Taki wątek to by wymagał osobnego moderatora, jasnego, precyzyjnego regulaminu i gestapowskich metod w jego egzekwowaniu. Ja w sukces takiego przedsięwzięcia wątpię od samego początku, a to co widziałem do tej pory, tylko wzmaga moje zwątpienie 

Fr. M


----------



## rybenbaum

ziemniaki said:


> ^^ Powstrzymam się od pisania tam, bo skutkowałoby to zapewne banem dla mnie...
> 
> Jedyne co mnie boli na tym forum, to trochę zbyt ortodoksyjna polityczna poprawność, nie pozwala to zbytnio dyskutować na tematy takie jak religia, polityka, czy homoseksualizm.


To nie chodzi o polityczną poprawność, tylko trzymanie się tematu. Wiadomo, że architektura i urbanistyka jak mało co jest związana z kulturą, społeczeństwem i polityką. Ale od tego są właśnie osobne działy - w dziale inwestycyjnym gada się o inwestycjach. Rozmawiamy o budowie meczetu, a nie islamie jako religii, a już na pewno nie w tak infantylny sposób jak "a kobiety to mają u Was przesrane". 

Moim zdaniem jest odwrotnie niż piszesz - w części inwestycyjnej za dużo się przepuszcza plecenia bzdetów i OT i potem trzeba zamykać wątki. Szczególnie tematy "gazetowe", czyli takie, do których ludzie wchodzą, bo temat akurat jest na tapecie mediów, np Złota albo MHP. Przestałem czytać ten wątek tydzień po rozstrzygnięciu konkursu, po prostu się nie dało.


----------



## salto_angel

jurkovia said:


> Matko ale ten stadion jest piekny  A kiedy zaczną montowac krzesłka ???
> 
> I przy okazji prośba do PASIASTYCH braci: http://KFC-bon4.tk/158419.html


spam

gdzie? 

Kurcze, rzeczywiście nie ma. Ciekawa sprawa. 
Myślę, że to wina wrocławskich krasnoludków.


----------



## salto_angel

Przepraszam, że jeden po drugim, ale pomyliłem wątki:

To 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52546809&postcount=1188

proszę przenieść do *S8 Wyszków - Białystok.* 

Z góry dzięki.

zrobione - pm7


----------



## ndbalbina

Można prezydenta Wrocławia (i jego słowa) oceniać negatywnie, ale to chyba lekki onet:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52551101&postcount=2571

Bo na to też "poporstu" szkoda słów... 

PS. Pozdrawiam wszystkich zerojedynkowców, dla których mój post to oznaka ulegania wszechpotężnemu wrocławskiemu PRowi, tudzież kultowi jednostki.


----------



## BN

Dlaczego ten temat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1076039 został zamknięty? Zresztą co to za polityka że zamyka się tematy, nie podając przyczyny?


----------



## mycha777

*TESCO SUWAŁKI*

Prośba o zmianę nazwy wątku z TESCO SUWAŁKI na [Suwałki] Tesco
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075321

Pozdrawiam

^^
zrobione
625


----------



## 625

BN said:


> Dlaczego ten temat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1076039 został zamknięty? Zresztą co to za polityka że zamyka się tematy, nie podając przyczyny?


Bo oba budynki istnieją, więc to niewłaściwy dział?


----------



## michuu

Prosze o umieszcze tags: toruń w wątkach:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376216

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340325


z góry dziekuje

To jakaś prowokacja skierowana przeciw moderatorom? :sly: Naciskasz Edit Tags (po prawej stronie) i możesz dopisać dwa tagi oddzielone przecinkami; wątek może mieć łącznie 25 tagów.

 - pm7
___
Eeee to nie tak  tylko moderator może dodać 25 tagów. Pozostali forumowicze mogą wrzucić do 5 tagów.

P-S


----------



## czarny ocelot

Czy można coś z tym zrobić?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52577597&postcount=7644

Dzięki!
________
dostał BANana, P-S


----------



## Conrado

My tu o powaznych rzeczach, a tu ktoś spamuje 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52577747#post52577747


----------



## pmaciej7

Piotr-Stettin said:


> Eeee to nie tak  tylko moderator może dodać 25 tagów. Pozostali forumowicze mogą wrzucić do 5 tagów.
> 
> P-S


Coś Piotrze kręcisz 

5 tagów można ustawić przy zakładaniu wątku.
2 tagi może dodać każdy inny użytkownik.
25 to maksymalna liczba tagów i tyle może dodać moderator.

Wątek _Nasze zdjęcia_ ma 24 tagi i podaje mi komunikat, że mogę dopisać tylko jeden.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Sry, coś mi się pokiełbasiło


----------



## ziemniaki

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=762892&page=9
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52550201&postcount=163
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52558403&postcount=165
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52564771&postcount=169

Rejestrowanie się tylko po to, żeby powrzucać na Autosana i okazywanie w każdym swoim wpisie pogardy dla tego forum nie jest chyba najlepszym sposobem na przetrwanie tutaj, prawda?


----------



## mateq

pmaciej7 said:


> Wątek _Nasze zdjęcia_ ma 24 tagi i podaje mi komunikat, że mogę dopisać tylko jeden.


Już ma osiem


----------



## ww_lodz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52586751#post52586751

Wytnijcie proszę parę zbędnych postów...
____
tak też zrobiłem, P-S


----------



## r6666

Co z BRD ?


----------



## J.T.Fly

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52618443&postcount=19



Lons-pl said:


> Ciekawy jestem czy ten prof miałby coś przeciwko budowie synagogi. *Bo coś mi na mośka wygląda*:lol:


hno:

_______
3 dni, P-S


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

r6666 said:


> Co z BRD ?











a co ma być?


----------



## pmaciej7

r6666 said:


> Co z BRD ?


Zamknięte do przeczyszczenia, tak jak ogłoszone w wątku. A że ostatnio trwała tam niezła naparzanka, to trochę to potrwa.


----------



## dexter2

Proszę dodać do nazwy wątku:
[dyskusja o religii - brig]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52643535#post52643535


----------



## wiewior

Jak to było z zasadami dot. sygnaturek? Pięć linijek?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52649149&postcount=4
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52649149&postcount=5

Spróbuję po dobroci - pm7


----------



## dexter2

dexter2 said:


> Proszę dodać do nazwy wątku:
> [dyskusja o religii - brig]
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52643535#post52643535


Ponawiam prośbę, bo już mamy ponad stronę wpisów o niczym.


----------



## Marciin

^^
Chyba powinieneś zrozumieć, że Twoja prośba została odrzucona? Tym bardziej skoro @pmaciej7 zareagował na kolejną prośbę po Twojej (@wiewiora). Modowie tu zaglądają regularnie i wiedzą co robią.


----------



## pmaciej7

*Edit:*
Łódź należy do *J_J* i *PLH*, ale ich nie ma, a rozwiająca się sytuacja wymagała pilnej interwencji, więc pozwoliłem sobie oczyścić wątek z religii.

----------------

Natomiast uważam, że dopisywanie do każdego wątku [cośtam=brig] prowadzi nas w ślepą uliczkę. 

Zasady tego forum są jasne:



Jan said:


> "This place is about....
> 
> ...skyscrapers, cities, architecture, urbanism, structures, urban planning, infrastructure and the likes. It was created to share info, images, facts, figures and especially enthusiasm world wide about these. It's not really a place to vent your personal idea on politics and religion, for most of the time these topics tend to create a negative atmosphere. So if you wonder why your input on related current events got deleted, there you have it. Thank you all for keeping an urban mind around here."


----------



## r6666

pmaciej7 said:


> Zamknięte do przeczyszczenia, tak jak ogłoszone w wątku. A że ostatnio trwała tam niezła naparzanka, to trochę to potrwa.


Chyba nie było aż tak tragicznie,może po za 2 lub 3 postami bez sensu.Ścieranie sie poglądów,jeśli odbywa się w ramach powszechnie uzywanych nieobelzywych słów wydaje się w porzadku.Nie mozna klepać wszystko na jedną modłę/jedynie słuszną  ,jak paru kolegów zarzuca/.Konfrontacja argumentów,moze czasami nie do końca słusznych ,pełni pozytywną funkcję.


----------



## dawidny

koloratura said:


> Jesteś kolego prowokatorem.
> - nigdzie nie było określeń sekta w moich postach.
> Tematy religijne OT wrzucasz sam. Jak tu nie chcesz śmiecić, to się wyloguj.
> 
> Był tu na SSC forowicz, który dokonał samozbanowania. Ty chcesz być następny?


Nie będę zaśmiecał wątku więc odpowiem tutaj

Tak czasami prowokuję, przyznaję się bez bicia ale nie w tym przypadku, w Twoich postach nie napisałeś o sekcie, ale pewne słowa zabrzmiały co najmniej dwuznacznie i zrozumiałem to po swojemu, właśnie emocjonalnie w ten sposób. A były już w wątku zarzuty że islam to terroryści i inne nie mniej obraźliwe hasła. O ich dzieciach i innych i wywlekanie tego w kontekście gdy inny naród np. Żydzi robią podobnie i ich styl życia ma wiele wspólnego choć i też się różnią, jest co najmniej nie na miejscu.

Miałem okazję poznać trochę kulturę żydowską osobiście więc jak najbardziej mogę i chcę się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie. Żydów jako takich jako narodu, nigdy tu na Forum nie obraziłem, masz wątek Ziemia Obiecana poczytaj sobie.

Przywołałem temat żydowski ponieważ każde wyznanie jest równe drugiemu, Żydzi mogą robić w tym mieście interesy, ale muzłumanie już niekoniecznie. Niech wydają pieniądze, ale świątyni już mieć nie będą. W podlaskim jest chyba większa tolerancja ale tam Tatarzy są od zawsze i jakoś się tam nikt nie dziwi że jest świątynia muzłumańska. 

Chodzi mi o to że np. Zisser którego wspomniałem jako żyd, który jest w tym mieście tylko dla pieniądza, osoba która wyburzyła zabytek, korzeń miasta Łodzi jakim była Norbelana, nie powinien mieć prawa do żadnego wspierania kultury żydowskiej dla Łodzi, nie robi dla łodzian, Żydów tylko dla korzyści czy własnego interesu. Przypodobać się chce komu pytam? Co innego jakby to była fundacja żydowska, potomkowie łodzian, tak jakby ze składek Żydów łódzkich czy ich potomków to powstało to byłoby okej. Oddzielmy pieniądz od kultury. Niestety szczerze mówiąc nie podobają mi się niektóre posty które piszesz na Forum sposób w jaki piszesz. Może coś osobistego nie wiem. Zjazd łodzian 2010 czekam, zobaczymy kto przybędzie.

Jaki to forumowicz dokonał harakiri na tym forum ? Konkrety?

miro F_L ZSB i za co? matej? 

Jak długo czytasz forum ? Nowy jesteś czy wróciłeś po odsiadce?


----------



## ziemniaki

Nawet nie wiecie, jak trudno mi powstrzymywać się od aktywności w wątkach meczetowych :lol: . No ale cóz, nie chcę kończyć kariery na forum, a jakbym zaczął wyrażać własne zdecydowanie niepochlebne zdanie na temat islamu to zapewne skończyłoby się dopiskiem BANNED .


----------



## pmaciej7

Wierzymy w Twoją powściągliwość.


----------



## MSQ

koloratura said:


> ^^
> Chyba żartujesz. Kolorystyka musi się zgadzać z projektem. Niewielkie odstępstwo jest możliwe, ale nie zamiana np. z niebieskiego na różowy.
> Po to zatwierdza się projekt, żeby zgodnie z nim budować, a nie po to "żeby był".* No chyba, że znasz inne standardy z innych stron świata.*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52672769&postcount=68

Coś kolega zbyt agresywny jest...hno:


----------



## barnizura

Spam http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52680491&postcount=726


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52678381&postcount=454



> na głowe sobie zalóż progi zwalniające a potem wybuduj przejście podziemne od jednego ucha do drugiego.
> 
> I poczytaj coś sobie zanim zaczniesz znów obłaskawiać nas swoimi mądrościami. Idź lepiej wypoleruj sobie felgi, odkurz dywaniki nie wiem sam. Myjnia? Na prawde nie jesteśmy zainteresowani twoim bożkiem totemicznym. Wszawa komunikacja miejska a autostrada przez środek miasta to dwie odrębne sprawy, lecząc patologii patologią nie sprawimy że będzie normalnie.
> 
> Co do przystanku przy KA to faktycznie powinien być on bliżej mostu żeby te odległości jakoś się do siebie miały. Na Powstania Warszawskiego też pewnie kiedyś powstanie przystanek. Zawsze może być taki przystanek na którym nie zatrzymuje się linia szybka (jak 502 która mija niektóre przystanki, chociaż pewnie szybko by dogoniła poprzedni tram)
> 
> 
> pewnie mamy do czynienia z takim cwaniakiem, ktory od jednych świateł do drógich rozwija prędkość maksymalna, żeby sobie dłużej postać na światłach codziennie widzę takich świetnych kierowców. No ale przecież najlepiej hamuje się na 4-ce...


Czy zaden moderator nie zareaguje? Przez ta osobe zolc i agresja po prostu sie wylewa. Z jednej strony bany i brigi laduja na lewo i prawo za błahe przewinienia a tu nikt od dluzszego czasu nie reaguje :|


----------



## aliveinchains

Radzę tylko sprawdzić Awatar jedengo naszego muzłumanina (Ahmed al bolandi) widnieje tam reklama forum: *Islam w praktyce*...radzę poczytać sobie to cos i wyciagnac konsekwencje...ban?


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zamknięcie wątku na kilka dni, bo ma w nim miejsce zbiorowe karmienie trolla: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=972142&page=24
Dyskusja w stylu: "przecież w Korei Północnej nie jest wcale tak źle."

^^
ox
625


----------



## 625

aliveinchains said:


> Radzę tylko sprawdzić Awatar jedengo naszego muzłumanina (Ahmed al bolandi) widnieje tam reklama forum: *Islam w praktyce*...radzę poczytać sobie to cos i wyciagnac konsekwencje...ban?


Ale dla kogo ban? Dla Ciebie?


----------



## 625

mat2230 said:


> Po prostu załamujesz mnie facet. Ja nie rozumiem, jak można być tak otępiałym.
> Nazwa twojego profilu widać jest adekwatna do "tradycji", które pielęgnujesz.


Pół roku na przemyślenie podejścia.


----------



## wojtor

Czy tekst w stopce:

NIE WSZYSTKIE MIASTA SĄ RÓWNE NP. WARSZAWA
ŚMIERDZI GÓWNEEM

odpowiada standardom forum?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52468865&postcount=5023


----------



## Melankolic

^^ Toż to sztuka jest... Ivo Nikić



> Ivo Nikić z Serbii prowokuje wielkim hasłem wypalonym papierosami: "Nie wszystkie miasta są równe, np. Warszawa śmierdzi gównem". I wysprejowaną szubienicą, na której powiesił hybrydę symboli zwalczających się drużyn Legii i Polonii.


----------



## Marciin

^^
Może to i sztuka (choć dla mnie to chłam) ale też drażni mnie ten podpis i to jeszcze akuart u @demmata, którego uważam za miłośnika Warszawy i jak sądze to ma być taka ironia - chyba nie do końca udana. Może być źle zrozumiana.


----------



## drugastrona

Sztuka sztuką, ale awatar z kobietą żującą banana (czy inny twaróg) - ponoć dzieło sztuki - musiał zostać usunięty.


----------



## MichalJ

^^
User Control Panel->Edit Options, usunąć dwa ptaszki przy "Show avatars" i "Show signatures".

Od razu ciśnienie spada a i na stronie więcej się mieści.

To forum jest bardzo miłe, że można to zrobić w opcjach, w innych to trzeba adblockiem rzeźbić.


----------



## Marciin

Proszę o przeniesienie postów 307 i 308 z tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52729495#post52729495
do tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456588&page=343

EDIT:+309 też 



^^i 310 też OK/Mika'el


----------



## Polex

Proszę o przeniesienie tego
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52759579&postcount=11334
w to miejsce
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52665113#post52665113

ok - pm7


----------



## dawidny

Proszę o przeniesienie postów z tematu od tego posta:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52560293&postcount=501

do końca dyskusji

do tego wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534640&page=89


----------



## Marciin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1078977
Temat do wycięcia. Już taki jest.

ucięto - pm7


----------



## ml2200

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1078545
skasować


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=577983

2 konto.


----------



## Pb1985

Proszę usunąć dwa ostatnie posty dla porządku ( nie dotyczą tytułu wątku)
1644 i 1645
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=83

chciałem przenieść informację we właściwe miejsce, ale tam już jest - pm7


----------



## wiewior

wiewior said:


> Jak to było z zasadami dot. sygnaturek? Pięć linijek?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52649149&postcount=4
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52649149&postcount=5
> 
> Spróbuję po dobroci - pm7


Chiba nie pomogło:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52782241&postcount=115


----------



## Filip01

Prosze o przeniesienie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52572247&postcount=1693
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52519379&postcount=1690
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52452119&postcount=1688
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52383819&postcount=1686
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52451461&postcount=1687
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52786071&postcount=1697
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52680949&postcount=1695

do: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=673344
_________
gotowe, P-S


----------



## 625

wiewior said:


> Chiba nie pomogło:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52782241&postcount=115


Pomogło, sprawdź


----------



## wiewior

^^
A faktycznie


----------



## Torney

Post do usunięcia, dyskusja na ten temat trwa w wątku o architekturze modernistycznej.
_____________
zrobione, P-S


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

W związku z otwarciem "wątku muzułmańskiego", poświęconego między innymi "kwestiom związanym z *religią *muzułmańską" (powinno być Islamem), wnoszę formalnie o otwarcie wątku, w którym będzie można dyskutować (na cywilizowanych zasadach) o *wszystkich religiach* , bez dyskryminowania, ani wyróżniania którejkolwiek z nich.

W przypadku nieuwzględnienia ww. wniosku proszę o wyjaśnienie, dlaczego akurat Islam ma być na tym forum traktowany na szczególnych zasadach.

Fr. M


----------



## mikeleg

^^ Ooo, popieram.


----------



## Han Solo

Fama głosi, że nie ma chętnego moderatora to pilnowania takiego wątku... No ale jednak ktoś wątek o Islamie pilnuje...


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Han Solo said:


> Fama głosi, że nie ma chętnego moderatora to pilnowania takiego wątku... No ale jednak ktoś wątek o Islamie pilnuje...


Szukajcie, a znajdziecie . A ja domagam się równouprawnienia i tyle! Poza tym mam wrażenie, że na tym forum jest dużo więcej osób skłonnych by w bezpardonowy sposób atakować Islam, niż w przypadku jakiejkolwiek innej religii. 
Fr. M


----------



## Mateusz S

POST DO USUNIĘCIA: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52824743&postcount=2426, z wątku:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343280&page=122
_____
ok, P-S


----------



## letowniak

Świąteczne porządki w dziale rzeszowskim:

wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223965
do zamknięcia, usunięcia lub scalenia z:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355592
pozostawiając nazwę 
[Rzeszów] Millenium Hall & Hilton Hotel


wątki:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525861
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600410
przenieść do zrealizowane 


wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600410
zmiana nazwy na 
[Rzeszów] Capital Park

wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=314671
scalić z 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400736
zostawiając nazwę tego drugiego

wątek
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431676
zmienić nazwę na
[Rzeszów] Center Park

wątek
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=265364
zmienić nazwę na:
[Rzeszów] Rzeszowskie Centrum Komunikacji

z góry dziękuje


----------



## pmaciej7

Frater M.:M.: said:


> W przypadku nieuwzględnienia ww. wniosku proszę o wyjaśnienie, dlaczego akurat Islam ma być na tym forum traktowany na szczególnych zasadach.


Ja to tak widzę: Wątki typu ****, islam, polityka, zdjęcia kobiet, na kozetce itd., stanowią ubocze w stosunku do tematyki forum, więc teoretycznie ich tu nie powinno w ogóle być. Całe po godzinach jest prezentem* administracji dla użytkowników, żeby nie musieli przez cały pobyt na forum ślinić się tylko do zdjęć wieżowców. 

A prezent to jest coś niespodziewanego, coś otrzymanego w nadmiarze. Nikt więc nie powinien mieć pretensji, że nie otrzymał prezentu, czyli że takich wątków generalnie nie ma. Raczej trzeba się cieszyć, że coś jest. Powstanie wątku o islamie jest skutkiem tego, że akurat ktoś się tematyką muzułmańską interesuje, zezwala na utworzenie wątku i chce go moderować. 

*Prezentem czy nawet eksperymentem, który jeśli się nie powiedzie, zostanie zkończony.


----------



## Nexus

del


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Bardzo niesmaczne porównanie.


----------



## dawidny

Może zamknijmy po godzinach na tydzień zobaczymy co się będzie działo ile osób jest na tym forum dla inwestycji tematyki bezpośrednio związanej z Forum a ile osób żeby se popitolić, pogadać, poplotkować porozmawiać jakby na siłę na tematy naprawdę trudne ( swoją drogą są fora specjalistyczne i blogi ilu z Was forumowiczów o religii rozmawia na stronach katolickich forach żydowskich forach dot innych religii? ) Nie mówię że ja tego nie robię... Sam jestem ciekawy co by się działo, jak z dnia na dzień być może drastycznie spadła by ilość userów. Gwarant jak to że jutro słońce zaświeci. Dopiero by się Jan zdziwił dlaczego zamiast 1000 userów widzi np. 500 ... 

Na teraz to jest 

Forum Polskich Wieżowców (1811 Viewing)

A może wreszcie wątki inwestycyjne i zakopane dawno sprawy by się wyjaśniły, dyskusje z udziałem nie 2, 3 osób a co najmniej 10 inaczej wyglądają. Może stały by się bardziej merytoryczne, a może pójście na ilość nic by nie dało. Tylko serwery się zawieszą i po co nam to... Nie dowiesz się jak nie sprawdzisz.

Może wpiszcie w kalendarz dzień bez Hydeparku... Jeden dzień raz w roku, by sprawdzić jak to się ma do Forum i banować tych co nie przestrzegają, co nie świętują  :lol:


----------



## elpolako

niesmaczne to są teksty typu


> [...]Całe po godzinach jest prezentem* administracji dla użytkowników
> [...]
> *Prezentem czy nawet eksperymentem, który jeśli się nie powiedzie, zostanie zkończony.


----------



## dawidny

Ilość wzrasta Forum Polskich Wieżowców (1888 Viewing) 

Ciągle rośnie Forum Polskich Wieżowców (1906 Viewing)

Łe tam spadła Forum Polskich Wieżowców (1896 Viewing)

Forum Polskich Wieżowców (1890 Viewing) 

Forum Polskich Wieżowców (1882 Viewing) 

Zamontujcie licznik w Po godzinach i będzie wszystko jasne...


----------



## pmaciej7

dawidny said:


> Może zamknijmy po godzinach na tydzień...


Administratorze, co Ty na to?



elpolako said:


> niesmaczne to są teksty typu


A te są smaczne?

This forum and its server are private property. You're here only because you're invited to be here. We can revoke that invitation at any time for any reason, or no reason at all.

Discipline... all staffers have carte blanche authority with regards to discipline.

Finally, this section is for Urbanism, architecture, skylines, infrastructure and anything relating to the built environment. If you do not care about these issues, then SSC is not the place for you.


----------



## dawidny

Forum Polskich Wieżowców (1787 Viewing) 

Dalej licznik spada


----------



## Han Solo

1. Po Go ma długą tradycję.

2. Są userzy którzy używają swojego konta na SSC tylko do wrzucania zdjęć "to ja z moim chłopakiem", "to ja z moim chłopakiem 2 dni później" etc i nikomu to nie przeszkadzało, że ich działalność "nie jest związana z tematyką forum".

3. Wytworzyła się pewna społeczność wokół SSC (niektórzy działają tutaj nawet od 8 lat!), co wydaję się być pożądanym efektem.

Jak się to wszystko do kupy poskłada, to ograniczenie zakładania nowych tematów w PoGo jest wynikiem tylko braku dobrej woli. A już mówienie o eksperymencie, i grożenie (ja to tak odebrałem) zabraniem PoGo jest nie na miejscu. IMHO oczywiście 

Zdrowie :cheers:

PS. A może taki eksperyment:

Wątek zostanie otwarty. Jeśli się przyjmie to ok. Jeśli userzy skoczął sobie do gardeł to pif paf! brig ban! closed!
I też po sprawie, plus bonus dla moderatorów w postaci sławy karzącej ręki sprawiedliwości 

Mówię poważnie, wydaje mi się to sensowne


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> Jak się to wszystko do kupy poskłada, to ograniczenie zakładania nowych tematów w PoGo jest wynikiem tylko braku dobrej woli.


W wątku żydowskim pisze na stałe 5 osób i funkcjonuje sobie na uboczu. Wątek muzułmański też pewnie będzie dla koneserów - pokaż mi na forum trzech wyznawców islamu. 

A są tematy, których istnienie mogłoby skłócić dużą część użytkowników. Po co ryzykować?



> Wątek zostanie otwarty. Jeśli się przyjmie to ok. Jeśli userzy skoczął sobie do gardeł to pif paf! brig ban! closed!


No to poćwiczmy najpierw na tych dwóch wątkach, które są. Pasuje?



> A już mówienie o eksperymencie, i grożenie (ja to tak odebrałem) zabraniem PoGo jest nie na miejscu. IMHO oczywiście


No dobra, w poście 4741 wyraziłem się nieprecyzyjnie. Chodziło o zamykanie poszczególnych wątków, a nie całego PoGo. Ale jak widzisz, są osoby gotowe o to wnioskować 



> I też po sprawie, plus bonus dla moderatorów w postaci sławy karzącej ręki sprawiedliwości.


Eee tam, żadna satysfakcja.


----------



## ml2200

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070119
skasować
trochę mi się rzeczy na głowę zwaliło i nie mam kiedy się tym zająć

zrobić


----------



## Tomek 2008

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=884416&page=49
Od postu 964 do końca to lokalny spór łódzkich kibiców nie budzący zainteresowania userów z innych miast oraz nie związany z tematem przewodnim wątku.


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52839897&postcount=78

Nie wiem czy to się kwalifikuje do moderacji, ale ten wpis przynajmniej wg. mnie zdecydowanie nie powinien się pojawić.


----------



## Marciin

^^
No nie żartuj. Ludzie nie dajmy się zwariować. Czy ten użytkownik kogoś obraził? Pisze Islam z wielkiej litery, wyraża swoją opinię.
Jeśli dla Ciebie to jest brak tolerancji to brak... mi słów.
Zbytnia tolerancja to oznaka słabości i może się to zemścić.


----------



## dexter2

> [Meczety] Niech powstaja tam gdzie ich miejsce.


Sorry, ale jak dla mnie to zdecydowanie JEST brak tolerancji. Jeśli dla Ciebie nie, to również brak słów.

No ale może jestem wyczulony. Może za dużo się na czytałem i nasłuchałem w wiadomościach tekstów rasistów w stylu 'czarni do Afryki, tam gdzie ich miejsce'


----------



## Marciin

^^
Ten fragment faktycznie był najbardziej kontrowersyjny, jednak bez przesady. Według mnie w tolerancji też jest wskazany umiar. Poza tym akurat w tej kontrowersyjnej sprawie (kultura Islamu) niektórzy przyjmują szersze spojrzenie czyli np. biorą pod uwage co w niektórych krajach arabskich grozi chrześcijanom za hmmm posiadanie Biblii. Przykre jest to, że przez pewien odsetek fanatyków cała kultura Islamu jest utożsamiana jednoznacznie.
Sorry za OT


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52844993#post52844993

^^ coś nie tak z linkami w spisie.


\/\/ Dzięki !


----------



## michael_siberia

:doh: Poprawione już


----------



## Marciin

Co najmniej dwie ostatnie strony tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52849873#post52849873
do ostrego przeczyszczenia


----------



## Mika'el

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Szukajcie, a znajdziecie . A ja domagam się równouprawnienia i tyle! Poza tym mam wrażenie, że na tym forum jest dużo więcej osób skłonnych by w bezpardonowy sposób atakować Islam, niż w przypadku jakiejkolwiek innej religii.
> Fr. M


Pozwolę nie zgodzić sie z tą ryzykowną tezą.Moje obserwacje prowadza do wniosku ze najbardziej narażony na ataki jest KK z tego względu, ze jest to obowiązująca religia w naszym kraju mająca duży wpływ na wiele spraw w państwie.I to sie wielu nie podoba, dotyczy to nas bezpośrednio.Z islamem jest inaczej.To absolutna mniejszość, obce są nam, na razie, problemy państw zachodnich z wyznawcami Mahometa.Taka sytuacja nie powoduje jakiś szczególnych napiec, czy osobistych urazów, a te są często powodem ataków na KK.Dlatego watek o KK nie ma racji bytu.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1080137

Czasem sam nie mogę uwierzyć, że bez pomocy innych ludzi napisałem pracę licencjacką. :cripes: Jakby mój promotor takie coś zobaczył, to by mi chyba jaja urwał.


edit:ehh, to się rozpędził... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=6203709


----------



## lMl

Kwestia terminologii, proszę o zmianę* początku *nazwy tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601794&page=4

na: [Mazowieckie] Zapowiedzi... Inwestycje

Dziękuję.


----------



## letowniak

letowniak said:


> Świąteczne porządki w dziale rzeszowskim:
> 
> wątek:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223965
> do zamknięcia, usunięcia lub scalenia z:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355592
> pozostawiając nazwę
> [Rzeszów] Millenium Hall & Hilton Hotel
> 
> 
> wątki:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525861
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600410
> przenieść do zrealizowane
> 
> 
> wątek:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600410
> zmiana nazwy na
> [Rzeszów] Capital Park
> 
> wątek:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=314671
> scalić z
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400736
> zostawiając nazwę tego drugiego
> 
> wątek
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431676
> zmienić nazwę na
> [Rzeszów] Center Park
> 
> wątek
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=265364
> zmienić nazwę na:
> [Rzeszów] Rzeszowskie Centrum Komunikacji
> 
> z góry dziękuje


ponawiam prośbę  codziennie aż do skutku 

^^done/Mika'el


----------



## 625

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Przyzwolenie na dyskusję na dany temat wyłącznie w wyniku przyjęcia założenia, że że mało liczna jest grupa która mogłaby poczuć się nią urażona jest niepoważne i nieprzyzwoite.


Chodzi o ilość haterów. Im więcej, tym więcej postów do skasowania. Jak w dziale drogowym, gdzie potrzebnych jest 3 modów, a w Warszawie starcza 1-2.


----------



## Hyper

mastah86 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=345211&page=93
> 
> prosze o skasowanie postow 1856,1857,1858. poza tym post 1859 zostal wrzucony przeze mnie po 10 a wstawil sie jako ten wrzucony o 4. porobily sie tez 'przeszłe duble' innych forumowiczów.


Nie kasować, to zegar się zepsuł, posty są na temat.


----------



## Pb1985

czy może admin lub mod sprawdzić nasz wątek ?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52886887#post52886887

nie wiem co się dzieje ale posty się mieszają.. :nuts: przynajmniej ja odnoszę takie wrażenie.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Mika'el said:


> Pozwolę nie zgodzić sie z tą ryzykowną tezą.Moje obserwacje prowadza do wniosku ze najbardziej narażony na ataki jest KK z tego względu, ze jest to obowiązująca religia w naszym kraju mająca duży wpływ na wiele spraw w państwie.I to sie wielu nie podoba, dotyczy to nas bezpośrednio.Z islamem jest inaczej.To absolutna mniejszość, obce są nam, na razie, problemy państw zachodnich z wyznawcami Mahometa.Taka sytuacja nie powoduje jakiś szczególnych napiec, czy osobistych urazów, a te są często powodem ataków na KK.Dlatego watek o KK nie ma racji bytu.


Teza nie jest tak ryzykowna, jak by się mogło wydawać. To, że dyskusja o Islamie nie jest szczególnie popularna (z przyczyn, o których piszesz powyżej), jest kwestią całkowicie niezależną od tego, że odsetek osób krytycznie nastawionych do Islamu jest na tym forum, tak jak pisałem, o wiele wyższy niż w przypadku jakichkolwiek innych religii (vide non stop wywalane posty z wątku o budowie meczetu w Warszawie). Inną zupełnie sprawą jest to, że taki stan rzeczy jest tolerowany i nie budzi większych emocji, pewnie między innymi dlatego, że bardzo mało mamy muzułmanów piszących na naszym forum. To nie ma jednak żadnego znaczenia, wszak chyba jest tak, że prawa ludzi o różnych zapatrywaniach i światopoglądach są równe, niezależnie od tego jak liczne grupy tworzą, prawda? Przyzwolenie na dyskusję na dany temat wyłącznie w wyniku przyjęcia założenia, że że mało liczna jest grupa która mogłaby poczuć się nią urażona jest niepoważne i nieprzyzwoite. Albo bowiem zakładamy, że dyskutujemy na takim poziomie, że dyskusja nikogo urazić nie może (dzięki kulturze dyskutujących i czujnemu oku moderatora) - a zatem możemy prowadzić debaty światopoglądowe bez ograniczania się do jakichkolwiek tematów, albo też godzimy się z tym, że takie dyskusje mogą wywoływać burdel i zamęt i w ogóle z nich rezygnujemy. Tertium non datur.

Fr. M


----------



## lMl

Kwestia terminologii, proszę o zmianę* początku *nazwy tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601794&page=4

na: [Mazowieckie] Zapowiedzi... Inwestycje

Dziękuję.


^^Ok/Mika'el


----------



## mastah86

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=345211&page=93

prosze o skasowanie postow 1856,1857,1858. poza tym post 1859 zostal wrzucony przeze mnie po 10 a wstawil sie jako ten wrzucony o 4. porobily sie tez 'przeszłe duble' innych forumowiczów.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Tako rzecze moderator:



Mika'el said:


> .W wątku liczę przede wszystkim na dyskusje na temat *zagorzenia muzułmańskiego*, bo widzę takowe zarówno ze strony emigrantów w Europie jak i w samej Azji.


Ot i to co mówiłem, sprawdza się co do joty: zamiast dyskusji o Islamie jako o religii, jego historii, tradycji, o obyczajach muzułmanów, o systemach wartości, różnicach i podobieństwach światopoglądowych, mamy mieć dyskusję o *ZAGROŻENIU*. Pięknie. Ciekawe co by spotkało kogoś, kto ośmieliłby się cokolwiek napisać o zagrożeniu [ - - - - ] (autocenzura, zainteresowani wiedzą co mam na myśli), a co dopiero tworzyć wątek z wpisaną weń tego rodzaju tezą, tyle że odnoszącą się do religii [ - - - - ]. 

Fr. M


----------



## MichalJ

Prośba o zmianę tematu - nie ta dzielnica:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080435

s/Ochota/Śródmieście/


----------



## Mika'el

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Tako rzecze moderator:
> 
> 
> 
> Ot i to co mówiłem, sprawdza się co do joty: zamiast dyskusji o Islamie jako o religii, jego historii, tradycji, o obyczajach muzułmanów, o systemach wartości, różnicach i podobieństwach światopoglądowych, mamy mieć dyskusję o *ZAGROŻENIU*. Pięknie. Ciekawe co by spotkało kogoś, kto ośmieliłby się cokolwiek napisać o zagrożeniu [ - - - - ] (autocenzura, zainteresowani wiedzą co mam na myśli), a co dopiero tworzyć wątek z wpisaną weń tego rodzaju tezą, tyle że odnoszącą się do religii [ - - - - ].
> 
> Fr. M


To był skrót myślowy.Juz to w wątku wyjaśniłem.Watek jest nie tylko o samej religii i sprawach doktrynalnych.Traktuje go szeroko.Masz inne zdanie niż ja na temat zagrożenia?Wyraź je w wątku.


----------



## Marciin

Coś się dzieje z forum? Dodaje posty teraz, a one wskakują z godziną np. 9:00, 10:00 przed postami, które były już napisane np. post w temacie o stadionie Legii:nuts:


----------



## Tomek 2008

Marciin said:


> Coś się dzieje z forum? Dodaje posty teraz, a one wskakują z godziną np. 9:00, 10:00 przed postami, które były już napisane np. post w temacie o stadionie Legii:nuts:


Temat juz jest wałkowany, jak ci się trafi taki post to zrób del i napisz jeszcze raz. Jedynie modowie bedą mieli ręce pełne roboty, no ale w końcu za co Jan im płaci :lol:


----------



## Peripteros

Normalnie dostałbym prawdopodobnie bana.
Rzecz w tym, że to nie jest post na FPW:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52894835&postcount=18


----------



## marco.406

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165835
można dołączyć do 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996627
ewentualnie wcześniej jeszcze wyciąć z niego posty nr 13-24 (nie na temat).

pozdrawiam


----------



## behemot

Mika'el said:


> Pozwolę nie zgodzić sie z tą ryzykowną tezą.Moje obserwacje prowadza do wniosku ze najbardziej narażony na ataki jest KK z tego względu, ze jest to obowiązująca religia w naszym kraju mająca duży wpływ na wiele spraw w państwie.I to sie wielu nie podoba, dotyczy to nas bezpośrednio.Z islamem jest inaczej.To absolutna mniejszość, obce są nam, na razie, problemy państw zachodnich z wyznawcami Mahometa.Taka sytuacja nie powoduje jakiś *szczególnych napiec, czy osobistych urazów, a te są często powodem ataków na KK.Dlatego watek o KK nie ma racji bytu*.


W takim razie ten wątek także nie ma racji bytu.


PROSZĘ NIE EDYTOWAĆ MOICH POSTÓW
DZIĘKUJĘ


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Mika'el said:


> To był skrót myślowy.Juz to w wątku wyjaśniłem.Watek jest nie tylko o samej religii i sprawach doktrynalnych.Traktuje go szeroko.Masz inne zdanie niż ja na temat zagrożenia?Wyraź je w wątku.


Nie w tym rzecz z czym się zgadzam a z czym nie, masz prawo mieć swoje zdanie, a ja mogę zupełnie nie mieć ani czasu ani chęci na dyskusje z Tobą na ten temat.
Chodzi mi o to, że mamy na forum otwarty wątek na najbardziej zakazany spośród dotychczas zakazanych tematów - *RELIGII *i zasadniczą tezą, wskazaną przez autora tego wątku i moderatora, wokół której ma toczyć się dyskusja jest... *ZAGROŻENIE *jakie ma owa religia lub jej wyznawcy stanowić! To już jest poważne przegięcie, jak na mój gust. Zwłaszcza że za najlżejszą i najsubtelniejszą uwagę - tego samego rodzaju - kierowaną pod adresem innej religii lub jej wyznawców, porządni i kulturalni użytkownicy na tym forum dostawali bany. 
Nie podoba mi się to, że coraz mocniej na naszym forum pojawia się problem nierównych standardów. Albo unikamy jakichkolwiek dyskusji, które mogą dotykać sfer wrażliwych i prowadzić do awantur, albo dyskutujemy na każdy temat bez żadnych tabu. Skrajnie złą praktyką jest dowolne wybieranie spośród kwestii drażliwych tematów, na które można dyskutować, przy jednoczesnym kategorycznym zakazie dyskusji na tematy inne, choć należące dokładnie do tej samej kategorii.

Fr. M


----------



## Marciin

^^
A moglibyśmy już dać temu spokój? Napisał "zagrożenia" i cóż z tego? To była Jego opinia a moderator ma prawo przecież też normalnie dyskutować. Co istotne nie napisał tego pierwszym poście otwierającym dyskusje. Rozmowa w tamtym temacie (muzułmanie) może pójść w inną stronę. To zależy od użytkowników.


----------



## Mika'el

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Nie w tym rzecz z czym się zgadzam a z czym nie, masz prawo mieć swoje zdanie, a ja mogę zupełnie nie mieć ani czasu ani chęci na dyskusje z Tobą na ten temat.
> Chodzi mi o to, że mamy na forum otwarty wątek na najbardziej zakazany spośród dotychczas zakazanych tematów - *RELIGII *i zasadniczą tezą, wskazaną przez autora tego wątku i moderatora, wokół której ma toczyć się dyskusja jest... *ZAGROŻENIE *jakie ma owa religia lub jej wyznawcy stanowić! To już jest poważne przegięcie, jak na mój gust. Zwłaszcza że za najlżejszą i najsubtelniejszą uwagę - tego samego rodzaju - kierowaną pod adresem innej religii lub jej wyznawców, porządni i kulturalni użytkownicy na tym forum dostawali bany.
> Nie podoba mi się to, że coraz mocniej na naszym forum pojawia się problem nierównych standardów. Albo unikamy jakichkolwiek dyskusji, które mogą dotykać sfer wrażliwych i prowadzić do awantur, albo dyskutujemy na każdy temat bez żadnych tabu. Skrajnie złą praktyką jest dowolne wybieranie spośród kwestii drażliwych tematów, na które można dyskutować, przy jednoczesnym kategorycznym zakazie dyskusji na tematy inne, choć należące dokładnie do tej samej kategorii.
> 
> Fr. M


Szukasz dziury w całym.To był skrót myślowy.W pierwszym poście jest wyraźnie napisane szanse/zagrożenia.To co napisałem jest jasne jak słońce i nie ma sie co doszukiwać jakiegoś drugiego dna.Chyba, ze chcesz podyskutować dla sportu.Po wyjaśnieniu nie odnajduje w sobie winy.EOT


----------



## ziemniaki

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53001371&postcount=62 Mam nadzieję, że nie złamałem zasad dyskusji w tym wątku wrzucając dość radykalny filmik? Jeżeli nie jest ok, to sam usunę .


----------



## Bastian.

625 i wy moderatorzy, jakiś czas temu przyszedł mi do głowy pomysł aby warszawski wątek "[Włochy] Budowa nowego terminalu na Okęciu - II wątek "‎ zmienić na "[Włochy] Inwestycje na lotnisku Okęcie." . Pisało by się w nim o wszystkich inwestycjach na okęciu, nawet tych najmniejszych. Gotowy wątek byłby w części warszawskiej naszego forum oraz skopiowany i wklejony do części lotniczo-wodnej. Pomysł ten wziął się stąd że w dziale lotniczo-wodnym nie ma wątku tylko o okęciu i przez to nie ma gdzie pisać o takich inwestycjach. Zaś pomysł o tym żeby taki wątek był w 2 działach wziął się stąd że są i bedą osoby którym łatwiej taki temat będzie znaleźć w dziale stołecznym niż lotniczo-wodnym, a osoby którym łatwiej by było znaleźć wątek w dziale lotniczo-wodnym nie musiały by szukać wątku w dziale stołecznym. Uważam że to dobry pomysł, ale nie będę sie tego pomysłu trzymać rękami i nogami.

Co wy na to powiecie?.


----------



## gregry

625 said:


> Google do embedowania stosuje iframe, a jest ono niebezpieczne, pozwala na ataki, więc gmaps zostały wyłączone niestety. Jak google dorobi się lepszej techniki, włączymy,


dzięki za odpowiedź


----------



## 625

Bastian. said:


> Gotowy wątek byłby w części warszawskiej naszego forum oraz skopiowany i wklejony do części lotniczo-wodnej.


Wszystkie wątki lotniskowe są w infrze lotniskowej, załóż po prostu wątek _[Warszawa] Inwestycje na Okęciu_ w regionalnym.


----------



## Bastian.

Przejrzałem cały dział wodno-lotniczy i jest tam tylko jeden że tak powiem grubszy wątek o okęciu, mianowicie o budowie T2, reszta to takie pogaduchy w których nic nie jest napisane o tym co się na okęciu dzieje. Nie wiem czy zakładanie nowego wątku ma sens bo w wątku "[Włochy] Budowa nowego terminalu na Okęciu - II wątek "‎ od jakiegoś czasu pisze się o inwestycjach na okęciu a trochę tego tam jest, wiec co wtedy z tymi postami. Poza tym mam pewne obawy że założony przeze mnie wątek byłby nie czytany bo jakby odzielił z wątku o T2 posty ogólne o okęciu to wątek byłby malusieńki, zaledwie kilka stron góra. Przez to mógł by być wątek pomijany i z czasem zapomniany, przez co byłby być może niepotrzebny i zaśmiecałby forum i w końcu został by usunięty,, a ja sam nie jestem jak wy obeznany w tematyce budowlanej i inni mogli by olać mój wątek bo po co czytać wątek żółtodzioba. A chcę tego uniknąć.


----------



## 625

Skoro jest mało postów, to znaczy, że wątek jest niepotrzebny.


----------



## Bastian.

No właśnie, postów o T2 jest wiadomo ile, i dlatego uznałem że może lepiej zmienić nazwę wątku i dopuścić wszystko co związanę z okęciem a niezwiązane ściśle z T2. W końcu wszystkie te posty o tym samym są czyli o inwestycjach na okęciu. Także uważam ze warto zmienić nazwę wątku i pozwolić na posty nie związane ściśle z T2. 

Proszę :bow::bow::bow:.


----------



## dawidny

Do wykasowania

przepraszam za bałagan w wątkach 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52894307&postcount=6766
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52899691&postcount=6768
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52926301&postcount=6773
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52926461&postcount=6774
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52943385&postcount=6779
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52949517&postcount=6780
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52950139&postcount=6781
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52950253&postcount=6782
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52950663&postcount=6783
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52953701&postcount=6784
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52954313&postcount=6785
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52954445&postcount=6786
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52954565&postcount=6787
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52976797&postcount=6788
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53001025&postcount=6791
________
pokasowałem, P-S

Przy okazji można pociąć wątek o Centrum Ligi M. w łódzkich inwestycjach.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075429&page=5


----------



## Gatsby

uprasza się o zamknięcie wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53011867#post53011867

dzięki, z góry


----------



## ml2200

Mariusz_tor said:


> ^^Bez sensu
> 
> W przygotowaniu są kapitalne remonty toruńskich dworców z funduszy europejskich. To naprawdę spory projekt i ten wątek będzie żył.


Przy takim rozumowaniu każdy węzeł i każdy większy dworzec mógłby mieć swój oddzielny wątek.
- szykują się Warszawy, Gdynia, Kraków ... i całe mnóstwo mniejszych jednostek
ps. no i wątki o remontach dworców są umieszczane w działach regionalnych


Można by prosić o zmianę nazwy wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=838960&page=17
ponieważ od samego początku jest ona co najmniej błędna
[Polska] Połączenie Trójmiasto - Berlin [linia 202 i 203]
z górki dziękuje


----------



## pmaciej7

A to kolejowej księgi skarg i wniosków już nie mamy?


----------



## ml2200

Żeby tam jeszcze ktoś zaglądał raz dziennie to by było fajnie


----------



## pmaciej7

Zagląda. Ostatni wpis jest z 19 lutego.


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400115&page=21

Proszę o cięcie od postu nr.407 do nr.410

Myślałem, że coś się ruszyło, a to tylko jakiś "górnik" w akcji... hno:

_______
pokasowałem, P-S


----------



## Marciin

Wnoszę o przywołanie kolegi "@Upper Silesia" do porządku. W temacie ekstraklasa:

1. pisanie capslockiem (krzyczenie)
2. rozmywanie tematu (przytaczanie wątków kompletnie nie związanych z tematem, wklejanie zdjęć kompletnie nie związanych z aktualnym tematem np. zdjęcie stadionu Polonii Warszawa)
3. przywoływanie po raz kolejny kontrowersyjnego tematu (wywoływanie wojny na forum) + kłamstwo o wychowankach:


> Tak samo można wracać do odległej historii kiedy to Legia w dziwny sposób pozyskiwała zawodników w swoje szeregi. Starsi kibice wiedzą o czym mówię. Ten klub NIGDY nie posiadał własnych wychowanków


4. obrażanie forumowiczów:


> Właśnie dlatego, żeby utrzeć nosa takim jak Ty. *Zakompleksionym warszawiakom*


5. Dopisywanie rzeczy nie wnoszących nic do tematu:


> Legia! Co? 1-0


Kilka dni temu ktoś miał pretensje za post o treści "brawo Wisła, tak trzymać" (szydera) to jak traktować to?


----------



## Melankolic

^^ Sami sobie jesteście winni pisząc np. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53039275&postcount=2413 albo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53038809&postcount=2403. Patrząc z boku to najpierw prowokujecie bo wasza drużyna przegrała z kimś, a następnie macie pretensje, że kibic przeciwnej drużyny stara się obronić swój klub.


----------



## Dzwonsson

IMO z administracyjnej łaski wybrani moderatorzy powinni nieco przeczyścić wyżej wymieniony wątek, zamiast rzeczowej dyskusji na temat rozgrywek mamy powoli do czynienia z argumenta ad personam.


----------



## Marciin

@Melankolic tyle, że my trzymaliśmy pewien poziom, nie robiliśmy osobistych wycieczek itd., on niestety tak. Trzeba umieć dyskutować, a jak ktoś jest za nerwowy to niech nie zaczyna rozmowy.
Poza tym czy ja domagam się dla niego briga / bana? Nie, prostu ktoś według mnie powinen zwrócić mu uwagę i przeczyścić wątek.


----------



## Melankolic

^^ Oczywiście poziom trzyma wątek tak jak polska piłka klubowa.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=884416&page=50

W związku z uchwaleniem w dniu 19 listopada 2009 r. Ustawy o grach hazardowych (Dz. U. nr 201, poz. 1540), która weszła w życie z dniem 1 stycznia 2010 r., firma Unibet została zmuszona do zawieszenia wykonywania postanowień umowy sponsorskiej przyznającej jej prawo do sponsora tytularnego rozgrywek 1. Ligi piłki nożnej mężczyzn (Unibet 1. Liga). 

1. liga piłkarska 2009/2010 - chyba będzie pasować


----------



## Gatsby

można prosić o zmianę tytułu wątku na: 

WRC/SWRC/IRC - M. Kościuszko/M. Szczepaniak i in.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1083213

dzięki, z góry


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ja bym zostawił samo WRC/SWRC/IRC.


----------



## Gatsby

^^ale ja nie trzeba po nazwisku, bo wielu ludziom literki niewiele mówią.


----------



## Michał Ch.

E tam, przecież każdy kto choć trochę interesuje się rajdami, wie mniej więcej kto jeździ z Polaków, kto jest dobry na świecie itd. Tak samo wątek o Formule 1 nie ma dopisku "Robert Kubica i reszta" bo i po co  ? Jeśli ktoś będzie zainteresowany tym wątkiem to literki mu wystarczą. Ewentualnie jakieś słowo kluczowe typu "Rajdy" można dopisać do tytułu.


----------



## pmaciej7

Dzwonsson said:


> IMO z administracyjnej łaski wybrani moderatorzy powinni nieco przeczyścić wyżej wymieniony wątek, zamiast rzeczowej dyskusji na temat rozgrywek mamy powoli do czynienia z argumenta ad personam.


Tam mateq banuje, a jego nie ma 



nsolak said:


> firma Unibet została zmuszona do zawieszenia wykonywania postanowień umowy sponsorskiej przyznającej jej prawo do sponsora tytularnego rozgrywek 1. Ligi piłki nożnej mężczyzn (Unibet 1. Liga).


Unibet zawieszony.


----------



## dexter2

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080815

Na:
[Łódź] Inwestycje planowane, realizowane i ukończone w roku 2010
__________
zrobione, P-S


----------



## Gatsby

Gatsby said:


> można prosić o zmianę tytułu wątku na:
> 
> WRC/SWRC/IRC - M. Kościuszko/M. Szczepaniak i in.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1083213
> 
> dzięki, z góry


mógłby ktoś zmienić tę nazwę?...

zmienione, dodałem jeszcze wyróżnik w nazwie - pm7


----------



## Bodrum

Mógłbym prosić o zmianę nazwy tegoż wątku na standardową (poniżej)?

[Katowice] OFF Festival, 05-08.08.2010.

Dziękować.
_______
zrobić, P-S


----------



## jaceq

proszę o przeczyszczenie - dyskusje nt kodeksu karnego i funkcji policji, tutaj:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507805&page=340


----------



## Pb1985

Proszę usunąć dwa ostatnie posty.. 
#1671 i #1672 ( mieszanie wątków)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608688&page=84

ok - pm7


----------



## mikeleg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1084105

Temat do wywalenia - użytkownik się uczy.
_____________
skasowałem, P-S


----------



## Torney

Posty 1, 2, 3, 4 winny trafić do tego wątku.

winny = skazany - pm7


----------



## Signar

Proszę kogoś o jakąś interwencje w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500509&page=675 to narzekanie na stan murawy i wrzuty na firmę ją "pielęgnującą" są już po prostu nie smaczne. Rozumiem że ktoś może być niezadowolony z tego powodu ale niech nie męczą tego tematu tyle stron


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53190353&postcount=1076

:|


----------



## salto_angel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281151&page=120

Proszę posprzątać i upomnieć. Bo robi się wątek piłkarski Cracovia vs. Wisła. hno:

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Andrus

Proszę o przeniesienie postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52901601&postcount=5258 
do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594460&page=3
Dzięki 
____________
ok, P-S


----------



## dexter2

Proszę o przywrócenie wątku do Inwestycji realizowanych:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53209685#post53209685
__________
ok, P-S


----------



## wiewior

Komentarze, które niczego do dyskusji nie wnoszą i stopka wyjątkowo reklamowa:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53213743&postcount=2329
Spamer?


----------



## Tygrys

^^

Dokładnie, facet urwał się z choinki.

-----------------------------------------

Proszę odchudzić wątek o kilka ostatnich postów (przydałby się tam prztyczek w nos):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=114913&page=217

^^
ox
625


----------



## Gajos_Reda

Prośba o przesunięcie następujących postów

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52682025&postcount=437
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52698917&postcount=438
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52719927&postcount=439
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52720995&postcount=440
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52722861&postcount=441
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52767959&postcount=442
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52827869&postcount=443
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52926425&postcount=444

Z tematu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373067

do tematu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079133
____________
gotowe, P-S


----------



## Konstruktor

Nie zarabiałem na kliknięciach w nią To nie jest reklama google


----------



## 625

Konstruktor said:


> Nie zarabiałem na kliknięciach w nią To nie jest reklama google


Na kliknięciach może nie. Ale to był czysty spam. Zwróciło Ci na niego uwagę kilku moderatorów.


----------



## Piotrek Ziom

Witam
Proszę o przeniesienie postów z wątku [Rybnik] Inwestycje, od ok *#2915 * postu do  [Rybnik] Urbanistyczny Hyde-Park 

Pozdrawiam

To da się załatwić - pm7

o jejku, ale offtopa nabiliście 

dzieki


----------



## Piett

alek said:


> A nie mówiłem... Znowu ktoś ośmielił się tykać sprawy najważniejsze. Wcześniej zaplute karły z PiSu podważały wiarygodność założyciela i fundamentu IIIRP Lecha Wałęsy...


Co jak co, ale pozostawienie bez interwencji tego komentarza jest złe. Można kogoś nie lubić, jednak takie określenie rodem z 1946 roku cieszącej się drugim największym poparciem w kraju (bynajmniej nie moim) partii jest poniżej wszelkiego poziomu.


----------



## miki100

Proszę o zmianę tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53565649&posted=1#post53565649, na [Legnica] Inwestycje drogowe, w tym obwodnica wschodnia i S3.

Pozdrawiam!

Nie, bo o S3 rozmawiamy w wątku [S3] Sulechów - Lubawka, a obwodnica wschodnia jak najbardziej mieści się pod hasłem _Inwestycje drogowe_ - pm7


----------



## Ellilamas

Piotrek Ziom said:


> Witam
> Proszę o przeniesienie postów z wątku [Rybnik] Inwestycje, od ok *#2915 * postu do  [Rybnik] Urbanistyczny Hyde-Park
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> To da się załatwić - pm7
> 
> o jejku, ale offtopa nabiliście
> 
> dzieki


To ja jeszcze proszę żeby sprawdzić następnym razem czy ktoś tam nie powinien dostać briga za trolling.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji zaczynającej się od tego postu do odpowiedniego wątku.


----------



## jaceq

witam, kolejny raz w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582391&page=585
bardzo naśmiecone, są wątki luźniejsze (np parki fontanny itd), niech tam sobie paplają, tu trzymajmy się dyskusji o inwestycjach, proszę o oczyszczenie

^^
ox
625


----------



## salto_angel

marsof said:


> Ten biały "szmato-dach" to tak na stałe?! Mam nadzieję, że nie bo wygląda to niskobudżetowo.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500509&page=679

Proponuję wakacje dla tego użytkownika.

edit: byle szybko, bo widzę, że dalej buja w obłokach i prowokuje.

^^
ox
625


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53518797&postcount=1508
do przeniesienia tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364206

po czym to: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53527195&postcount=1509 do kasacji (stanie się zbędne)
_________
done, P-S


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500509&page=679

Błagam, dopiszcie tam membrana=brig  Z każdym kolejną częścią będą te same pytania i te same narzekania


----------



## Conrado

Informuje, że do wątku o Wrocławskim stadionie powrócił darekd, ze swoimi błędami w każdym słowie. I tym sposobem wzbogaciliśmy nasz język o wyrażenia takie jak: *hrononych gatunków * i *mają tędęcje *. Ja rozumiem, że można mieć problemy z ortografią, ale on powinien zrozumieć, że niektóre przeglądarki mają słownik. hno: Strasznie to irytujące.


----------



## Guest

Słowownik


----------



## Conrado

Literówka :lol:

Prosiłbym jeszcze przeczyszczenie ostatnich postów: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=485#post53597235 bo trochę onetowe są teksty o tym, ze szkoda terenu pod stadion ( budowany od ponad roku ) bo wcześniej było tam tyle zwierzątek i kwitowanie zdania 'Żal.hno:'. Ja rozumiem, że nie ma zdjęć, informacji, ale czy z tego powodu nie można dać odpocząć wątkowi i trzeba w nim poruszać każda pierdołę typu żabka czy bóbr?


----------



## Kinio

Jako niepierwszy user zwracam się z prośbą o połączenie wątków [Bydgoszcz] Oświetlenie - czyli jest źle (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=967320) z wątkiem [Bydgoszcz] Oświetlenie - czyli jest dobrze (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1008535) w jeden o nazwie [Bydgoszcz] Oświetlenie miasta.

Bezsensowne wydaje mi się istnienie dwóch wątków o temacie oświetlenionwym, gdzie w jednym wiesza sie psy a drugi stanowi miejsce propagandy... Uprzejmie proszę o połączenie tych wątków
______
słuszna uwaga  zrobione, P-S


----------



## Marciin

W temacie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757178&page=26
posty: 505,506 w niebyt
_______
ok, P-S


----------



## Phelot

Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji stąd od posta #7138 do końca
do odpowiedniego wątku:[Bydgoszcz] Odbudowa Bydgoskiej Fontanny POTOP


----------



## Piotrek Ziom

Galeria wybudowana, otwarta wiec można chyba przenieść do ukończonych  [Jastrzębie-Zdrój] Galeria Jastrzębie 


Pozdrawiam


^^OK/Mika'el


----------



## Ellilamas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1090395

^^ del

i już ni mo :dunno:


----------



## Asinus

Proszę usunąć te posty, bo mają mało wspólnego z tytułem wątku (Śródmieście ożywa):

1) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53631039&postcount=3498 (aresztowali architektów, ok ale co to ma wspólnego z śródmieściem?)
2) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53631083&postcount=3499 (dzielnica Nowy Port leży kilka kilometrów od śródmieścia)
3) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53639527&postcount=3500
4) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53651021&postcount=3501


----------



## gregry

prestidigitator said:


> *Wrocławski temat był zamknięty kilka dni, bo ktoś pisał o pobliskich bobrach.*


 cholewcia, dawno się tak nie uśmiałem. Szkoda, że jest noc bo musiałem być cicho

PS
oczywiście nie śmieszy mnie idea zamykania wątków, ale "pisanie o bobrach". Jak ktoś nie zna wątku ani wpisów, czy nawet kontekstu w jakim pisano o bobrach (o znowu wpadłem w spazmy śmiechu) to uwierzcie, jak to przeczyta to nie może przestać brechtać

... kurde ale jaja (jak będę miał zły humor to muszę wejść i przeczytać to zdanie. normalnie za każdym razem wybuch)


----------



## Conrado

Szkoda, że nie widziałeś samej dyskusji o nich
Sprawdź ostatnie strony najlepszych cytatów
:lol:


----------



## beretissimus2046

Moge wiedziec kto zabil moj watek i dlaczego to zrobil?
[Kobieta] O co jej chodzi?


----------



## markus1234

Spam detected.
Hello. Email spam from your computer was detected! Highly recommend you to scan your computer for malicious and potentially unwanted software. If you do not follow this, I will have to make a complaint to your Internet Service Provider with attached log file (your IP address, etc.).
If you want to find a report about your computer's security and solve every problem with it, please click here [...]
This is an online service that you can use for free spyware removal. Use it to scan your computer to help protect, clean, and keep your computer running at its best. Use the free scan to check for and remove viruses, spyware, and other potentially malicious software and to find vulnerabilities or shortcomings in your Internet security.
Sincerely, Colin Howard. 


uzer ----> *ColinXHoward*

Już go ktoś zbanował. Linka usunąłem, żeby ktoś nie wpadł na pomysł klikania w niego.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja mam skargę techniczną. Swojego czasu były różne cyrki z forum ok. 13-14 naszego czasu (było nawet ogłoszenie naszego admina w tej sprawie). Teraz jest to samo. Co się dzieje?

Przydałoby się też usunąć ślady po wątku "Islam, the Religion of Ease".

ÂÐÅÌß ÂÛÂÎÇÀ ÌÓÑÎÐÀ - pm7


----------



## pmaciej7

DaiTengu poprawił i teraz jest między 12 a 13 :crazy2:

Tak na serio to nie wiadomo co jest, nasz server guru nie może tego naprawić.


----------



## Tomek 2008

Jakby można "pomóc" w edycji postów nowego forumowicza bo zrobił się bałagan 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=164055&page=177
__________
Ok, posklejałem posty. Ja do drogówki rzadziej zaglądam (to działka Maćka), P-S

poczyszczone, upomniane - pm7


----------



## krzysiek22

Do usunięcia posty #2453 i #2454 z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343280&page=123.

Dzięki!

ok - pm7


----------



## TETA

Kosmetyka - proszę o usunięcie postów 9 i 10 z tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1090383

Nastąpiło nieporozumienie małe... teraz posty są puste.

Dzięki z góry:cheers:
_____
ok, P-S


----------



## Guest

Czemu ruchy skrajnie lewicowe mają swoje wątki na forum? Czemu robi się wyjątek lewacko-anarcho-komunistycznemu ruchowi, jawnie dążącemu do konfrontacji?


----------



## demmat

Dwa ostatnie posty do wycięcia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129830&page=57#post53813419

A eugene90 mógłby dostać jakieś ostrzeżenie.


^^del/Mika'el


----------



## J.T.Fly

Proszę zwrócić uwagę koledze AntyLe25, jego ostatnia postoteka pełna jest tego typu kffiatków:



AntyLe25 said:


> *Bergerland a'la Jon Ski *





AntyLe25 said:


> Ale dno. bERGERland a'la Jon Ski. :bash:





AntyLe25 said:


> kumoterstwo, nepotyz, kolesiostwo, brak kompetencji, klucz partyjny to rak który zjada to miasto i kraj i dobija inicjatywe młodych ludzi. Dziwię się jak ktoś może bronić takich postaw jaką zareprezentował jON sKI z J.bergerem ( jak i cała grupa innych politykierów z różnych partii)





AntyLe25 said:


> Jutro największa gazeta codzienna na stronie tytułowej opisze *NEPOTYZM*, *KUMOTERSTWO , KOLESIOSTWO*obecnych władz Łodzi tj. prawdę o *Jońskim a'la Berger* i... *Sadzyńskim*. Niczym nie różnią się od poprzedników.





AntyLe25 said:


> Potem poczułem się dobrze, bo chyba jednak widzą jakim *bagnem jest władza a'la jONsKI i J.beger *.





AntyLe25 said:


> a od kiedy niejaki bERGER to wie?.


Ja rozumiem niechęć do SLD, ale przekręcanie nazwisk i celowe pisanie ich z małej litery jest zwyczajnie niekulturalne i odbiega od poziomu jaki powinno prezentować to forum.

Nie wspomnę już o tym, że ten przedłużający się rzyg polityczny w kilku łódzkich wątkach na raz jest zwyczajnie męczący.


^^tydzień odpoczynku / Mika'el


----------



## DooCharles

del


----------



## shinzen

Do usunięcia, polityka
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389007&page=289

posty: #5780 i od #5782 do #5786

ok - pm7


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=820622
na: [Wola] Karolkowa Business Park

piękna słowiańska nazwa - pm7


----------



## Guest

Mateq, nie chcę zatruwać Ci wieczoru, ale fanatycy trawy(kilkanaście wpisów czemu ręcznie ściągają murawę po informacji, że będzie ściągana przy użyciu maszyn to jakaś paranoja), membrany(a czy te luki na membranie zostaną, czy Niemcom deszcz będzie lać na głowę) i wind(wielkim przeciwnikiem wind jest niejaki SimonWlkp) rozpoczęli kolejną intifadę... Trzeba będzie znaleźć jakieś rozwiązanie systemowe dla tego wątku. Do świąt mam ręce pracą uwiązaną, ale później będę starać się wklejać bezpośrednio linki do wszystkich niegodnych tego forum wpisów


----------



## mateq

Już się biorę za sprzątanie. 

Niewątpliwie jest z tym wątkiem problem. Nie chcę zamykać go ostatecznie, ale kto wie czy nie będzie to konieczne.


----------



## cichy87

Głupie posty przybywają tam szybciej niż mateq nadąża kasować. Bez paru banów i ponownego zamknięcia wątku chyba będzie ciężko


----------



## mmjp

Najlepiej nie czytać, nie zaglądać do wątku. Wiem trochę to radykalne, ale daje spokój ducha. 
Ja nie czytam już od... już nawet nie pamiętam. Od bardzo dawna nie zaglądam tam. Nie mam zamiaru się denerwować te wszystkie debilne teksty które się tam pojawiały.


----------



## wiewior

Troll?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=585117


----------



## Signar

Chyba złożę oficjalna prośbę do modów o ustalenie minimalnej ilości postów posiadanych przez użytkownika upoważniających do pisania w temacie o stadionie Lecha bo poziom leci prosto w kierunku jądra Ziemi


----------



## Kajot

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037171&page=8

Imho posty 132 i od 139 do 150 do wycięcia - pyskówka na temat wyższości jednego miasta nad drugim, niemerytoryczna i zaśmiecająca wątek
________
OK, P-S


----------



## aliveinchains

Kajot said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037171&page=8
> 
> Imho posty 132 i od 139 do 150 do wycięcia - pyskówka na temat wyższości jednego miasta nad drugim, niemerytoryczna i zaśmiecająca wątek
> ________
> OK, P-S


a dlaczego wycieto moją odpowiedz do 1000city...? W czym ona przeszkadzała? W tym, że musi zobaczyć pare innych ulic? Podobnie post innego bielszczanina, bedący też odpowiedzią na post 1000city....

Kajot wyraźnie prosił by post 138 został...prosze o jego przywrócenie


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=207405&page=27

Ta i poprzednia strona to kwintesencja tego, czego nie chce się w wątkach o stadionach piłkarskich. Poziom abstrakcji wysoki. Przypilnujcie ten wątek.


----------



## adritt

Sorki, że tu, ale co sie dzieje dzisiaj z forum, szlak człowieka, może trafic!


----------



## R20

W wątku o drogach 2007-2015 popełniłem post na temat zbyt gęstej moim zdaniem projektowanej sieci drogowej. Uzasadniłem to zdanie. Dwóch userów nawet odniosło się w miarę pozytwnie do tej tezy. Potem nastąpiła dyskusja o wyższości dróg A nad S.
Dzisiaj patrzę na wątek, dyskusja o A i S przeniesiona. Natomiast mój wpis (jak napisał jeden z userów BARDZO niepopularny na tym forum) zniknął. Zgodnie z logiką szukałem go na wątku ekologia a budowa dróg. Niestety  zniknął bez wieści.
Mam w związku z tym pytanie do moderatora działu drogowego. Dlaczego zniknął ten wpis? Czy opinia o szkodliwości dla środowiska, krajobrazu, wątpliwej (moim zdaniem oczywiście) efektywności ekonomicznej tak wielu inwestycji drogowych jest dopuszczalna na SSC?


----------



## dawidny

Prosze o sticki i zmianę tytułu wątku na [Łódź] Ogłoszenia, ankiety i inne wiadomości

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065771


----------



## kowal 3D

R20 said:


> W wątku o drogach 2007-2015 popełniłem post na temat zbyt gęstej moim zdaniem projektowanej sieci drogowej. Uzasadniłem to zdanie. Dwóch userów nawet odniosło się w miarę pozytwnie do tej tezy. Potem nastąpiła dyskusja o wyższości dróg A nad S.
> Dzisiaj patrzę na wątek, dyskusja o A i S przeniesiona. Natomiast mój wpis (jak napisał jeden z userów BARDZO niepopularny na tym forum) zniknął. Zgodnie z logiką szukałem go na wątku ekologia a budowa dróg. Niestety  zniknął bez wieści.
> Mam w związku z tym pytanie do moderatora działu drogowego. Dlaczego zniknął ten wpis? Czy opinia o szkodliwości dla środowiska, krajobrazu, wątpliwej (moim zdaniem oczywiście) efektywności ekonomicznej tak wielu inwestycji drogowych jest dopuszczalna na SSC?


Wpis nie został usunięty, tylko przeniesiony - jest tu 


Tak btw, dział drogowy ma osobną księgę - Drogowa księga skarg i wniosków


----------



## R20

kowal 3D said:


> Wpis nie został usunięty, tylko przeniesiony - jest tu
> 
> 
> Tak btw, dział drogowy ma osobną księgę - Drogowa księga skarg i wniosków


Dzięki i przepraszam za zamieszanie.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445204&page=73

Kolega dał tak wielkie wizualizacje, że przeglądarka się wiesza. Może ktoś zmienić na sam link?


----------



## BN

Taka prośba do *625*

Jak zakładasz tematy i je podklejasz na forum Śląska (chodzi o ten "Metro w metropolii" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1093087 ) to precyzuj o której metropolii piszesz, ok? Bo na tym forum nie tylko Wrocław egzystuje... hno:


----------



## Guest

Ale o co chodzi? _Metro w metropolii_ jest nazwą debaty, a szczegóły są w pierwszym i jedynym wpisie.


----------



## skansen

Chodzi o takie samo zawłaszczenie pojęcia metropolii, jakie ma miejsce w przypadku pojęcia "Silesii" z drugiej strony. :lol: @BN - boli, prawda?


----------



## pmaciej7

BN trochę się późno z tym obudził, bo już po debacie, ale uwaga jest słuszna. Niech władza nie robi bałaganu i dba o zasady nazywania wątków.


----------



## skansen

Sorry, że zaśmiecę raz jeszcze, ale chodzi Ci pmacieju7 o *[Wrocław]* Metro w metropolii?


----------



## pmaciej7

Tak, mój drogi Skansenie, chodzi mi o ten [Wrocław], który trzeba było dopisać


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550110&page=66 wydaje się, że od #1304 zaczyna się niepotrzebna (i rzadka w tym wątku) napinka.
___
Prawda, posprzątałem , P-S


----------



## BN

skansen said:


> Chodzi o takie samo zawłaszczenie pojęcia metropolii, jakie ma miejsce w przypadku pojęcia "Silesii" z drugiej strony. :lol: @BN - boli, prawda?


Po prostu zwróciłem uwagę na brak konsekwencji i lekkim bałaganie jaki tworzy się na forum Śląska. Teraz był przypadek metra, kiedyś był założony temat związany z komunikacją i przebudową przystanków tramwajowych i wiele innych przykładów.

Natomiast co do "zawłaszczania" pojęcia Silesia, cóż boli tego który z b raku laku i argumentów wyskakuje z nazwą metropolii, która akurat nie ma związku z poruszanym zagadnieniem


----------



## Adolf Warski

BN zobaczył "metro w metropolii", pomyślał, że ktoś na poważnie myśli o metrze w Katowicach, wszedł do wątku - no i się przeliczył.  Dla pocieszenia go dodam, że Wrocław jest obecnie tak blisko budowy metra jak kosmodromu.


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Proszę przenieść te posty: od: 4564 do: 4572 oraz ten: 4599 do właściwego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=885658

Proszę / PLH

^^
Dziękuję / Alsen


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54504439&postcount=13868

^^ Można coś z tym zrobić ? Chyba pierwsze parę sekund tego filmiku wystarczą by zakwalifikować go akt "nie pasuje do poziomu tego forum"


----------



## kowal 3D

[Śródmieście] Modernizacja i rozbudowa DT Smyk (d. CDT) - posty od 264 do końca - del


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54531139&postcount=10092
ekhm... Ktoś znajomości szuka i to nie jest jedyny taki post tego użytkownika (zapewne bota)


----------



## kamilbuk

Do usunięcia:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54531717&postcount=511

stąd:

Poznań, Poland


----------



## mateq

^^ To se ne da se. Wnioski z innych for najlepiej kierować do tamtejszych modów. U nas może to zrobić tylko zbanowany admin


----------



## kamilbuk

^^ 625 został zbanowany?


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54526289&postcount=10700
Radziłbym przyjrzeć się też reszcie "kariery" użytkownika.


----------



## mateq

^^ Typowy troll stadionowy. 

Ban.


----------



## wiewior

Chyba jednak kolega nadal się nauczył, ile linijek ma mieć sygnaturka:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54598759&postcount=16

poszło PM/P


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Któregoś z szanownych modów proszę o dodanie polla:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54620881#post54620881


Znowuż za szybko kliknąłem  Z góry wielkie dzięki!


----------



## demmat

To:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104231
Prosiłbym przenieść tutaj:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206632

Nie potrzeba nowego wątku dla rozbudowy tego kurnika. Przy okazji prosiłbym o zmniejszenie czcionki w poście otwierającym tamten wątek.
_______

Zrobione! Opłata manipulacyjna w wysokości 5zł została dopisana do bieżącego rachunku  / P-S


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1095053&page=6 - prośba o poprawkę literówki w tytule wątku. Jest - "grafitti", powinno być - *graffiti.*

Fr. M

no to się mod nie popisał - pm7


----------



## dexter2

dexter2 said:


> CH już dawno otwarte, a większość fot i relacji jakie miały się pojawić już się pojawiły.
> Tak więc chyba warto by do ukończonych przenieść:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267023&page=82


Podbijam...
____
zrobione, P-S


----------



## Pb1985

Proszę o upomnienie forumowicza zl_fana.. po raz kolejny pokazuje brak szacunku dla pracy innych.. Moim zdaniem znowu zabiera głos aby po prostu "dowalić innym" a jego wypowiedz nic nie wnosi do tematu.

post 1731
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54726119&postcount=1731
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54726119#post54726119


----------



## zl_fan

^^ Napisałem tylko, że informacja, którą podałeś nic nie wyjaśnia, więc o co Ci chodzi? Zawracasz tylko głowę "szefostwu" hehe.


----------



## Pb1985

^^


zl_fan said:


> ufff..... *Jak dobrze, że tej telewizji nikt nie ogląda, bo aż wstyd... "Na prośbę naszych widzów", "do naszej redakcji wpłynęło pytanie..."... JAKICH WIDZÓW, JAKIE PYTANIE*??!! :lol::lol::lol: A swoją drogą to nic tam nie było konkretnego, czego byśmy nie wiedzieli. Krótko mówiąc "coś ma być, ale nie wiemy co". Tyle to i my wiemy :lol:


Podkreśliłem to co mi się nie podoba.. Dla mnie jest to brak szacunku dla cudzej pracy.. 

post 1731
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54726119&postcount=1731
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54726119#post54726119


----------



## zl_fan

^^ To oznacza, że jak ktoś napisze co Ci się nie spodoba to zasługuje na briga? Powtarzam, napisałeś "masło maślane", a o Tobie nic nie napisałem. "Uderz w stół a nożyce się odezwą". Tyle...


----------



## mardro2710

Widzę że kolega "czepialski" Pb1985 znowu atakuje 

A mi dzisiaj sam napisał w podobnym tonie...



Pb1985 said:


> praktycznie te same artykuły są tutaj...





Pb1985 said:


> *a podkreśliłeś to co Ci pasowało*.


A prawda jest taka, że tej telewizji naprawdę chyba nikt nie ogląda...


----------



## Pb1985

^^ 
Widzę, że gdy Wy się czepiacie innych to jest wszystko w porządku ale gdy Wam się zwróci uwagę to już NIE !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=984282&page=5



> To oznacza, że jak ktoś napisze co Ci się nie spodoba to zasługuje na briga?


ja tego nie napisałem.. jak zwykle dopisujesz swoje..
miedzy nami jest taka różnica, że Ja nauczyłem się gryźć w język gdy nie zgadzam się z treścią lub opinią czy zdaniem danych osób lub mediów i nie obrażam ich pracy czy dorobku..
i będę zwracał uwagę gdy Wy będziecie to robić.. Więcej szacunki i mniej emocji w tym co nieraz piszecie..


----------



## mardro2710

Pb1985 said:


> Widzę, że gdy Wy się czepiacie innych to jest wszystko w porządku ale gdy Wam się zwróci uwagę to już NIE !


Wyluzuj trochę...
To jest forum a nie dziennik ustaw...


----------



## michael_siberia

625 może - jest adminem.


----------



## MichalJ

Ponawiam prośbę o usunięcie słów "Towarowy" i "Braci" z tematu 

*[Śródmieście] Nowy Dom Towarowy Braci Jabłkowskich *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394478


To nie będzie dom towarowy, tylko biurowiec ze sklepem na parterze.

http://www.nowydomjablkowskich.pl/

ok - pm7


----------



## talkinghead

krakusek said:


> "Nasi" nie mogą działać poza polską częścią forum. Niestety.


Banować i brigować mogą (ja mogę...) . Nie możemy poza Przemkiem usuwać i edytować postów.


----------



## pmaciej7

Brigowanie i banowanie nie ma charakteru terytorialnego, każdy moderator może to zrobić każdemu użytkownikowi. Ja ostatnio banowałem japońskiego trolla. 

Inaczej jest z moderacją wątków. Nasze macki nie sięgają poza FPW, jedynie PLH ma uprawnienia w H&A, a 625 jako admin może robić wszystko. 

A w tym wypadku najbardziej pilną sprawą (poza pozdrowieniami od Th) jest usunięcie bredni tamtego gościa, czego zrobić nie możemy.


----------



## Sławek

Czy moderatorzy nie mają telefonu naszego admina? Albo może ktoś inny ma?


----------



## bart_breslau

Mam,ale co zrobić jeśli w tym momencie admin nie ma jak wejść na ssc??
poczekajmy.


----------



## Dantiscum

To jak już będzie taka możliwość, prosiłbym również o usunięcie tego typu "humoru"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54887595&postcount=98


> Polish people are cheap, save money on fuel. I am Polish before anyone gets offended, figure I'd add some humor to this thread.


Na razie pozdrowiłem go z Polski. Skasowanie jego bredni to już robota dla admina. pm7

Edit: w zasadzie to niech 625 zadecyduje


----------



## Asinus

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54870965&postcount=31867
Cytowana tam wypowiedź była oczywiście nie na miejscu ale taki ordynarny komentarz wydaje się, że jest zbędny.


----------



## sky.ehreii

> Na razie pozdrowiłem go z Polski. Skasowanie jego bredni to już robota dla admina. pm7


Warto też przeczyścić tagi:


> poland, *poles be cheap?*, [*]


Tutaj


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ I znowu brak uprawnień . Nawet nie sprawdzę kto to dodał.


----------



## Gęsior

^^Właśnie w tej samej sprawie miałem napisać. A nie masz kontaktu z kimś kto ma te uprawnienia? Nie za takie przewinienia brigi widziałem.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Nie unikną kary. Wszystko notujemy i 625 zrobi z takimi chamami porządek.


----------



## silesius

> Polish people are cheap, save money on fuel. I am Polish before anyone gets offended, figure I'd add some humor to this thread.


Wydaje mi sie, ze reagujecie zbyt histerycznie. Facet uzyl slowa cheap (tani) majac chyba na mysli ze polacy sa oszczedni, tak mi wynika z kontekstu. Nawet, gdy zdarzy sie komus glupi komentarz nie trzeba od razu histeryzowac. Sam wystawi sobie opinie lub spolecznosc odpowiednio sie odniesie. Raczej w takim momencie na obrazanie nie odezwie sie chor poparcia. Zostawcie to. Zachowajcie spokoj. Jak ktos rzeczywiscie przeholuje napewno zostanie przywolany do porzadku.


----------



## Gęsior

^^Ja miałem na myśli żeby to chociaż usunąć. Tak czy inaczej jest to co najmniej nie takt, a w moim odczuciu jest to złośliwe, głupie i świńskie. Tragicznie zginęło prawie 100 osób o znaczeniu strategicznym dla kraju i żeby wstawiać takie teksty.

Nawet jeżeli ktoś nie miał nic złego na myśli to uważam, że należy to usunąć.


----------



## miglanc

@Silesius widze ze ten poziom kultury wypowiedzi jest ci bliski...


----------



## Rook Dio

pmaciej7 said:


> Zamykamy do rana / closed 'til ~9.00 am
> 
> Moderatorzy też czasem muszą iść spać, a nie zostawimy tego wątku niepilnowanego.


ale co to jest. Forum nie podporzadkowuje sie rytmowi slonca czy temu, ze moderator taki a taki zyje w tej czy tamtej strefie czasowej. Prosze otwierac watek o Katastrofie!


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ I co ? a potem będziesz może zbierał te wszystkie "marne" posty ?

Bardzo dobrze, że zamknięty.


----------



## pmaciej7

forum rules said:


> The owners of SkyscraperCity Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.


Pora dnia mieści się pod pojęciem _any reason_.

Dobranoc.


----------



## skansen

Przecież każdy może sobie założyć kolejny wątek o katastrofie. Nie rozumiem tej bezsilności. Zakładajcie, jeśli macie taką potrzebę, podlinkujcie stary - zamknięty, nawet o 4 rano... Jesteśmy wolni i mamy prawo do wypowiadania się. Najwyżej będzie potem kolejka kandydatów do zbrigowania czy zbanowania... Peace.


----------



## Rook Dio

Wesoły Romek;54906161 said:


> ^^ I co ? a potem będziesz może zbierał te wszystkie "marne" posty ?


a myslisz ze moge..?




skansen said:


> Przecież każdy może sobie założyć kolejny wątek o katastrofie. Nie rozumiem tej bezsilności. Zakładajcie, jeśli macie taką potrzebę, podlinkujcie stary - zamknięty, nawet o 4 rano... Jesteśmy wolni i mamy prawo do wypowiadania się. Najwyżej będzie potem kolejka kandydatów do zbrigowania czy zbanowania... Peace.


pewnie, niech kazdy robi co chce, zaklada watki na umor i klnie sobie w niebiosa..

To jest jednak niezadowalajace ze na duzym forum FPW, ktore czytaja ludzie z calego swiata i w obliczu takiej tragedii jeden z najbardziej goracych watkow jest otwarty jak zwykly spozywczak 'od 8 do 16'..
To moze byc dla niektorych szok, ale gdzie indziej na swiecie wlasnie wstaje slonce..


----------



## Sławek

newreality said:


> Nie wydaje mi sie aby zamkniecie watku o budowie stadionu na Euro w Warszawie bylo uzasadnione zaloba narodowa. Watki o stadionach na Euro w innych miastach sa otwarte. Jezeli byly tam nieodpowiednie posty to nalezy je usunac (w koncu od czego sa moderatorzy???) a forumowiczom pozwolic dyskutowac o budowie.


nic się nie stanie jak przez parę dni wątek będzie zamknięty. Może zmobilizuje to do rzeczowej rozmowy a nie o tym co admin napisał post wyżej. Do piątku i tak zdjeć nie będzie, budować będą, a cała reszta to domysły i komentarze.


----------



## paku

Matthew222 said:


> Wstyd ze Krakow (czlownkowie PO) nie zgodzili sie na honorowe obywatelstwo dla Lecha Kaczynskiego tylko z przeslanek politycznych , chociaz to dzieki niemu co roku na ratowanie zabytkow bylo 10 milionow wiecej dla miasta ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55165841&postcount=1251

Wnioskuje o usuniecie tego politycznego postu z dyskusji i ostrzezenie dla uzytkownika.

ok


----------



## salto_angel

^^ a ja proszę o zamknięcie wątku. Bo widocznie kasowanie bzdur na bieżąco nie wystarcza. Zero szacunku. Zaczęła się polityka.


----------



## Polex

Sławek;55164107 said:


> (...)Do piątku i tak zdjeć nie będzie(...)


Którego piątku? :|


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55179017&postcount=32225



markus1234 said:


> mysl glowa od czasu do czasu, a nie odbytem.


To już chyba przesada...


----------



## Guest

Mało w tym subtelności, ale przekaz jak najbardziej na miejscu.


----------



## xsxxxxx

^^
Uargumentujesz ?


----------



## demmat

Jak to przecież nie można atakować Kaczyńskiego, ani tym bardziej tego całego pospolitego ruszenia.


----------



## Sławek

Polex said:


> Którego piątku? :|


do tego, kiedy się pojawią  O przepraszam; - kiedy je zrobisz :cheers:


----------



## gregry

625 said:


> W tamtym wątku forumowicze woleli rozmawiać o wyższości śp. Kaczyńskiego nad śp. Janem Pawłem II. Pominę to milczeniem hno:


wniosek z tego taki, że stadion powinien nosić imię Lecha Kaczyńskiego


----------



## Fevon

1000city said:


> My to się lepiej cieszmy, że Jarosław już nie rządzi. W 1953 z inicjatywy Bieruta przemianowano Katowice na Stalinogród. Znając Jarkacza... Czujesz to?! *Location: Kaczogród*


To już jest przesada


----------



## Petr

zaczyna się wylewanie pomyj na osoby nie mające jedynie słusznych poglądów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55194173&postcount=32586
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55194527&postcount=32597
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55194527&postcount=32597
_________
przeczyszczone, P-S


----------



## el nino

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55194527&postcount=32597[/QUOTE]

eee, z tym to nie ma co przesadzać.


----------



## elpolako

0maniek0 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521993&page=698
> 
> czy istnieje mozliwosc zamkniecia watku na czas zaloby narodowej?
> 
> istnieje - pm7


długo jeszcze będzie zamknięty?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Na czas żałoby narodowej. Zgodnie z wnioskiem.


----------



## michael_siberia

Czyli do północy z niedzieli na poniedziałek.


----------



## elpolako

jak tam chcecie, po prostu uważam, że zamykanie wątków ma niewiele wspólnego z okazywaniem szacunku zmarłym, a jest tylko pustym gestem na pokaz.


----------



## pmaciej7

Uważasz, że umieszczenie takiego posta w sobotę o godzinie 16.30 było stosowne do okoliczności (litościwie pomijam autora)?



> Uwaga będzie dżołk
> 
> Dziennikarz umiera i idzie do bram niebios gdzie spotyka Boga.
> 
> - Boże mam do ciebie jedno zajebiste pytanie. Podczas całego mojego życia relacjonowałem wiele różnych tragedii. Ginęli ludzie. Widziałem cierpienie i łzy. Często przeprowadzałem wywiady po tych katastrofach i zadawałem to pytanie wielu ludziom i nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi więc teraz pytam się ciebie. Gdzie byłeś Boże gdy to wszystko się działo?
> 
> - Ok. Rozumiem. Powiedz mi jednak gdzie ty byłeś gdy ja na ciebie czekałem i chciałem ci na to pytanie odpowiedzieć?


A jeśli coś miało śmieszyć dzisiaj, to i w podziedziałek śmieszyć powinno.


----------



## ivica

prosze o zmiane nazwy watku 

[Bydgoszcz] Nowy most przez Brdę [Trasa Nowoogińskiego] 

na [Bydgoszcz] Most im. Prezydenta RP Lecha Kaczyńskiego


----------



## pmaciej7

1. Takie wnioski składa się w drogowej księdze skarg i wniosków,

2. Nie. Póki co nazwa jeszcze nie jest nadana.


----------



## Guest

^^
Jest już nadana :tongue:

http://bydgoszcz.gazeta.pl/bydgoszc...nt_Kaczynski_patronem_mostu_w_Bydgoszczy.html


VV To w takim razie niemal wszystkie wątki na forum powinny się nazywać "Budynek na ulicy X", "Droga łącząca miasta Y i X".


----------



## pmaciej7

Proszę o treść uchwały, nie o wycinek gazetowy.



zonc said:


> Radni to przegłosują za godzinę.
> 
> I nie jest to nadanie imienia, a przyjęcie uchwały intencyjnej. Nie można nazwać czegoś, czego jeszcze nie ma.


----------



## 625

W drogowej przyjęte jest stosowanie nazw technicznych, czyli ul. Nowoprojektowana lub Trasa W_kierunku_warszawskim. Nie wprowadzajmy polityki nawet tam!


----------



## ivica

1.prosze to link do oficjalnej strony miasta http://www.bydgoszcz.pl/miasto/aktualnosci/Most_im__prezydenta_Lecha_Kaczy_skiego.aspx#1

a tu projekt uchwaly w tej sprawie http://www.bip.um.bydgoszcz.pl/binary/projektpdf_tcm30-80241.pdf

2.nie wiedzialem ze to trzeba zglaszac w innej ksiedze. sorki


----------



## pmaciej7

ivica said:


> a tu projekt uchwaly w tej sprawie http://www.bip.um.bydgoszcz.pl/binary/projektpdf_tcm30-80241.pdf


Uchwała wchodzi w życie po upływie 14 dni od dnia ogłoszenia w Dzienniku Urzędowym Województwa Kujawsko-Pomorskiego. Hmmm... Czyli most jeszcze nie ma nazwy.



> 2.nie wiedzialem ze to trzeba zglaszac w innej ksiedze. sorki


A ja kojarzę, że ze 2 razy byłeś już upominany.


----------



## Juszatek

Wnioskuje o ostrzeżenia dla Rafisa, za posty typu jak ten poniżej, to nie jest jego jedyny:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55243421&postcount=32988

Ja rozumiem, że można być przeciwnikiem pogrzebu na Wawelu, ale robienie sobie z tego jaj to przegięcie. W końcu jest żałoba narodowa.Wolałbym merytoryczne argumenty słyszeć a nie nabijanie się.

ok


----------



## ivica

pmaciej7 said:


> Uchwała wchodzi w życie po upływie 14 dni od dnia ogłoszenia w Dzienniku Urzędowym Województwa Kujawsko-Pomorskiego. Hmmm... Czyli most jeszcze nie ma nazwy.
> 
> 
> 
> A ja kojarzę, że ze 2 razy byłeś już upominany.


a ja uwazam iz sie zwyczajnie czepiasz. pokaz inne przypadki gdzie do zmiany nazwy watku forumowicz musi pokazac podstawe prawna ??


----------



## 625

ivica said:


> a ja uwazam iz sie zwyczajnie czepiasz. pokaz inne przypadki gdzie do zmiany nazwy watku forumowicz musi pokazac podstawe prawna ??


Dowolny wątek. Zawsze tak jest. I nie politykuj, już pisałem jakie są reguły.


----------



## pmaciej7

W tej sytuacji żądam uchwały.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę o przyklejenie do zamkniętego wątku o katastrofie.



> Moja szczera opinia :
> 
> Teraz kiedy jest jedyna okazja by Polska coś zyskała, by ten kraj naprawdę dzięki ofiarnej śmierci Lecha Kaczyńskiego pokazał światu naszą jedność i potęge, że Ci wszyscy co mieli Polskę za byle co dostrzegą coś najcenniejszego co Prezydent chciał nam pokazać - miłość do ojczyzny, prawdziwy czysty patrioztym.
> 
> Jednak boli Was przeciwników to wszystko, boli was to, że najwięksi tego świata przyjezdzają by oddać mu hołd, to, że spocznie na Wawelu .
> 
> Ok przesada ale klamka zapadła po co brnąć w protesty dalej ? by tylko przynieść wstyd na świecie ? by pokazać jacy my kłótliwi jesteśmy ? To już dawno wykorzystała Katarzyna II i reszta sąsiadów pod koniec XVIII w. oraz Hilter ze Stalinem w 39.
> 
> Co pomyślą sobie ludzie jak widzą w TV ludzi stojących w kilometrowych kolejkach by oddać mu hołd, a 5 min potem widzą bandę ludzi którzy krzyczą, że nie ma prawa do Wawelu, do spokojnego pochówku ? pomyślą sobie banda dwulicowych kretynów.
> 
> Jest to bardzo, ale to bardzo smutne.
> 
> Czekaliśmy na te słowa bardzo długo, a teraz każdy ma je w dupie, dzięki komu one padły ?
> ''Jeśli mówić o Stalinie i osobach, które pracowały pod jego kierunkiem, liderów ówczesnego Związku Radzieckiego, to dokonali oni zbrodni.''
> 
> Piłsudski był też ostro krytykowany, jak dowiedziano się, że jest na Wawelu wybuchła awantura z Watykanem w tle.
> Kaczyńskiego osądzi historia, ja wiem co powiem, gdy będę przy jego krypcie, powiem: '' Tu leży człowiek, który chciał silnej Polski, który był prawdziwym patriotą i walczył by prawda o Katyniu obiegła cały świat".
> 
> Tak nie lubiłem go, nie głosowałem na niego, byłem jego przeciwnikiem, ale umiem docenić wartości i nie jestem zaślepiony polityką, jestem poprostu zwykłym człowiekiem który też kocha ten kraj.
> 
> Widzieliście kiedyś coś takiego ? żeby cały świat ogłaszał żałobę ? by ludzie z innych krajów tak współczuli ? to jest poprostu coś niesamowitego.


----------



## ivica

625 said:


> Dowolny wątek. Zawsze tak jest. I nie politykuj, już pisałem jakie są reguły.


gdzie tu polityka ?? prosze o zmiane nazwy watku, gdyz decyzja rady miejskiej nowemu mostowi nadano nazwe, a ty piszesz ze politykuje ?? gdzie ja sie pytam ??

Ps: mozecie mi wskazac jakas zmiane w nazwie watku gdzie żadaliscie podstawy prawnej ??


----------



## pmaciej7

Wesoły Romek;55253219 said:


> Proszę o przyklejenie do zamkniętego wątku o katastrofie.


Co to ma wspólnego z katastrofą? Nic.



ivica said:


> gdzie tu polityka ?? prosze o zmiane nazwy watku, gdyz decyzja rady miejskiej nowemu mostowi nadano nazwe, a ty piszesz ze politykuje ?? gdzie ja sie pytam ??


O ile dobrze się orientuję, oprócz mostu jest jeszcze budowa węzła i przebudowa dwóch skrzyżowań. Nie nadajemy wątkom imion patronów części inwestycji, choćby byli najsłuszniejsi i choćby pdbywało się to na fali narodowego uniesienia.


----------



## ivica

pmaciej7 said:


> Co to ma wspólnego z katastrofą? Nic.
> 
> 
> 
> O ile dobrze się orientuję, oprócz mostu jest jeszcze budowa węzła i przebudowa dwóch skrzyżowań. Nie nadajemy wątkom imion patronów części inwestycji, choćby byli najsłuszniejsi i choćby pdbywało się to na fali narodowego uniesienia.


watek dotyczy mostu (nawet w nazwie mial nowy most) ponwiam pytanie: gdzie w prosbie o zmiane nazwy watku jest politykowanie ??


----------



## dawidny

Wesoły Romek;55253219 said:


> Proszę o przyklejenie do zamkniętego wątku o katastrofie.


W radiu słyszałem opinię że Kaczyński był pierwszym prezydentem, który uprawiał politykę nie na kolanach, nie wiem jak się w tym odnajduję była minister Fotyga i nawet jeśli tak było czy to wyszło nam wszystkim na zdrowie? No i mówili o patriotyzmie, no tego odmówić nie sposób Ś.P. prezydentowi nie można. Tylko że każdy polityk ma swój indywidualny patriotyzm, każdy go inaczej pokazuje. Nie wiem ciężka sprawa.


----------



## deteroos

Wesoły Romek;55253219 said:


> Proszę o przyklejenie do zamkniętego wątku o katastrofie.


Wklej to sobie do PHP jak th otworzy.


----------



## salto_angel

WMS said:


> Ogólnie straszne te ostatnie wrzuty! Daję 0/10, może z wyjątkiem tego biurowca z Lublina, który nawet nawet, na takie 5/10.
> 
> To może ja wrzucę co się aktualnie *BUDUJE* w Warszawie:
> 
> - wszyscy protestują że będzie meczet, a w międzyczasie katole se kończą ten pieprzony silos


tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445204&page=79 

Przekleństwo plus obraza religijna. Poproszę o reakcję.

ok


----------



## -PePe-

^^miałem właśnie o tym pisać


----------



## darius.

a ja tylko z pytaniem - od kiedy mamy nowego moderatora?
Jakoś mało spostrzegawczy jestem, bo dopiero przedwcz. zauważyłem.


----------



## deteroos

^^Od tygodnia zeszłego. Po dwóch turach wyborów


----------



## Pstrykacz

Czemu ten post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55255705&postcount=7923 pozostał a wszystkie mniej lub bardziej elegancko go krytykujące zostały wykasowane ?


----------



## Ellilamas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=186628&page=149
mniej więcej od #2974 zaczyna się offtop (kolejny w tym wątku)
w dodatku prowokacje pewnego użytkownika z serii Rybnik vs reszta świata

ocenę pozostawiam modom

ox/P


----------



## mateq

Pstrykacz said:


> Czemu ten post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55255705&postcount=7923 pozostał a wszystkie mniej lub bardziej elegancko go krytykujące zostały wykasowane ?


Pozostał z czerwoną flagą. Wobec ukarania WiZZa pozostałe posty stały się bezprzedmiotowe.


----------



## michael_siberia

Do kasacji:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55290601&postcount=10148
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55290855&postcount=10150
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55283675&postcount=228

PS Skoro już składam wniosek - może wątek o nowym moście w Bydgoszczy nazwać po prostu "Trasa Nowoogińskiego" (wiem, wiem, ten wniosek powinien być w drogówce - nie chcę mnożyć postów ponad miarę)?


----------



## PiotrG

Proszę o wklejenie do tematu o budowie Stadionu Narodowego:


> 15.04.2010
> *Prace na budowie Stadionu postępują*
> 
> Na terenie budowy Stadionu Narodowego w Warszawie trwają końcowe prace przygotowujące montaż konstrukcji stalowej dachu. W różnej fazie wykonywania znajdują się już wszystkie fundamenty żelbetowe pod słupy konstrukcji stalowej, z których 14 zostało całkowicie zakończonych z umieszczeniem stalowej stopy fundamentowej i jest gotowych do montażu słupów.
> 
> *Montaż słupów powinien rozpocząć się pod koniec tego miesiąca.* Kontynuowane są transporty elementów konstrukcji stalowej z Włoch. Dostarczono już wszystkie stopy słupów, 58 z 72 słupów i 39 z 72 elementów pierścienia ściskanego. *Dzisiaj rozpoczął się montaż słupów żelbetowych, prefabrykowanej konstrukcji schodów kaskadowych.* 18 biegów takich schodów będzie stanowiło drogę dojścia widzów na poziom górnej promenady, z której będą wejścia na górny pierścień trybun.
> 
> 3 z 18 takich biegów będzie schodami ruchomymi, umożliwiającymi wejście widzom na poziom górnej promenady znajdującej się na wysokości ok. 25 metrów ponad przyszłą płytą boiska. Kontynuowany jest montaż prefabrykatów trybun, a na najniższych poziomach Stadionu roboty wykończeniowe oraz wykonywanie instalacji wodociągowo-kanalizacyjnych, wentylacyjnych, a także instalacji elektrycznych. Kierownictwo budowy zdecydowało, że prace budowlane trwają teraz siedem dni w tygodniu na trzy zmiany. Została rozpoczęta procedura wyboru dostawcy sieci teleinformatycznej dla Stadionu Narodowego w Warszawie.
> 
> _Exif twierdzi, że zdjęcia są z 09.04.2010_


http://stadionnarodowy.org.pl/news,291,Prace-na-budowie-Stadionu-postepuja.html


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Dodałem


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55177423&postcount=440

:\

Wytłumaczył się w ten sposób:



Awer2 said:


> No bo czerwone krzesełka są, żartowałem tylko


Ostrzeżenie + wciągnięty na listę obserwowanych.

pm7

OK Nie zauważyłem.


----------



## newreality

Pare dni minelo i nastroje zapewne juz troche sie uspokoily, wiec moze mozna juz otworzyc watek o stadionie narodowym?


----------



## Dziki REX

Moderatorzy moim zdaniem trochę wykorzystują sytuację do zamykania niewygodnych tematów, ale to tylko moje zdanie. Tłumienia jednak nawet awanturniczych dyskusji powoduje, że ludzie nie mogąc się wyżyć w coraz większym nieładzie piszą po wszystkich tematach. Zostawmy jeden temat jako wentyl bezpieczeństwa. Taką niemoderowaną pieczarę grozy. Wolę już czasem pokrzyczeć w jednym pokoju z trolami niż żeby wszystkim usta zaklejać bo tylko ciśnienie rośnie.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Takimi wentylami są Vontqi. Można się powydurniać. Nie ma sensy tworzyć wątku do pobluzgania.


----------



## Dantiscum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=514

Wątek o stadionie w Gdańsku. Proszę o wycięcie postów 
10268
10270
10271
10279
10280
10281
dotyczących dyskusji o wyższości budowy elektrowni w Bełchatowie nad stadionem w Gdańsku i sporu o to, czy w Bełchatowie budowana jest elektrownia atomowa, czy może jednak węglowa... :nuts:

ok-pm7


----------



## wojtor

[Dolnośląskie] Rewitalizacja linii kolejowej Szklarska Poręba Górna - Harrachov 

#185-187 del

ok-pm7


----------



## ww_lodz

ww_lodz said:


> [Łódź] FashionPhilosophy Fashion Week Poland; edycja wiosenna: 7 - 11 maja 2010 (gość specjalny: KENZO) - proszę o taką zmianę


ek hem!..

hę?


----------



## dexter2

^^ 'Kenzo' nie jest drukowanymi :lol:


----------



## E2rdEm

Wnoszę o zakaz dla markusa1234 do pojawiania się w wątku Katastrofa-przyczyny.
Podstawa formalna: polityka poza php.
Podstawa faktyczna: rozwalił doszczętnie wątek. Jak któryś mod zechciałby po nim posprzątać, to również poproszę.

trochę oczyściłem - pm7


----------



## MichalJ

Czy można prosić o usunięcie/przeniesienie z wątku 'remont *Alei Ujazdowskich*' dyskusji o wosku na *Krakowskim Przedmieściu*?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=729272&page=82

3 ostatnie strony...

Dokąd przenieść?


----------



## pmaciej7

A Kenzo to jest imię projektanta czy nazwa produktu?


----------



## demmat

MichalJ said:


> Czy można prosić o usunięcie/przeniesienie z wątku 'remont *Alei Ujazdowskich*' dyskusji o wosku na *Krakowskim Przedmieściu*?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=729272&page=82
> 
> 3 ostatnie strony...
> 
> Dokąd przenieść?


O KP wątek przeniesiono do zakończonych, a w innego nie ma. Lepiej pisać w tym wątku niż w nowych inwestycjach.


----------



## 625

pmaciej7 said:


> A Kenzo to jest imię projektanta czy nazwa produktu?


Może po prostu *ケンゾー*?


----------



## zonc

http://www.bip.um.bydgoszcz.pl/binary/978_tcm30-80457.pdf

Ktoś prosił o uchwałę, a nie projekt. Zatem proszę.


----------



## 625

zonc said:


> http://www.bip.um.bydgoszcz.pl/binary/978_tcm30-80457.pdf
> 
> Ktoś prosił o uchwałę, a nie projekt. Zatem proszę.


Przecież wiesz, że to nie miejsce na drogówkę.


----------



## giuly44444

mardro2710 nieśmiało ci przypomne że to nie ja zacząłem, pozatym wydaje mi sie że tylko w twoim odczuciu jest to dyskusja stadion vs stadion, a to że masz osobisty do mnie uraz niekoniecznie musi modów obchodzic.


----------



## mardro2710

giuly44444 said:


> mardro2710 nieśmiało ci przypomne że to nie ja zacząłem, pozatym wydaje mi sie że tylko w twoim odczuciu jest to dyskusja stadion vs stadion


"stadion vs stadion" zacząłeś właśnie ty.
Nie pierwszy raz z resztą.


----------



## 625

Mardro, nie kombinuj. Każdy może krytykować stadion, jeśli jest to konstruktywna krytyka. Dlatego zostawiłem post Pana_Banana, który to tłumaczy.


----------



## giuly44444

jeśli wg ciebie mardro pokazanie dla przykładu jak kasy mogą wyglądac by nie rzucały sie w oczy i nie zaburzały estetyki otoczenia a tym bardziej bryły stadionu to może niech mod przsądzi czy to jest stadion vs stadion. Bo w żadnym poście nie napisałem że ten stadion jest cacy a ten do niczego


----------



## mardro2710

625 said:


> Mardro, nie kombinuj. Każdy może krytykować stadion, jeśli jest to konstruktywna krytyka. Dlatego zostawiłem post Pana_Banana, który to tłumaczy.


Nie kombinuję.
Krytyka kas biletowych zaczęła się wcześniej (DooCharles) a jego się przecież nie czepiam.

Tylko że posty giuly44444 (ich forma) już nie pierwszy raz powodują to, że wycinane jest potem po kilkanaście postów plus brigi i bany dla sprowokowanych użytkowników.
A same w sobie nic nowego nie wnoszą.
Ze zdjęć, które zostały wklejone w tej dyskusji ani jedno nie przedstawia Dialog Areny.

A potem wielkie zdziwienie że nie można krytykować.

Z wątku o wrocławskim stadionie nie takie posty wylatywały jak te giuly44444 (o czym się przekonałem na własnej skórze) i tam jakoś nie należą do "konstruktywnej krytyki".

Ciekawe, czy jak w wątku o stadionie wrocławskim ktoś wklei zdjęcie naszego stadionu czy Korony (choćby w odniesieniu do czegoś konkretnego), to jak długo ten post tam przetrwa.


----------



## sharky_88

Spam attack: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55546871&postcount=4

^^
ox
625


----------



## 625

@Mardro: Przemyśl, co napisał Pan_Banan. EOT.


----------



## mardro2710

625 said:


> @Mardro: Przemyśl, co napisał Pan_Banan. EOT.


Ale ja nie kwestionuję tego co napisał Pan_Banan.

Napisałem tylko to, co zaważyło również wielu innych piszących w wątku o Dialog Arenie:
W wątku o stadionie wrocławskim wszelkie niewygodne i prowokujące posty duszone są w zarodku (co widać choćby po samym tytule).
U nas nawet po zgłoszeniu tutaj nie widzicie problemu, a potem lecą brigi, i żale do mieszkańców Lubina że są natarczywi.

Z początku myślałem, że to z powodu tego, że tylko od czasu do czasu zagląda tam jakiś moderator.
Ale widzę, że nie w tym problem.


----------



## 625

Nie wszystkie posty są kasowane we wrocławskim wątku. Tylko flame'y. EOT.


----------



## E2rdEm

W puławskich inwestycjach od postu #975 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=55499091#post55499091 do #977 - DEL
___
ok, P-S


----------



## TETA

Witam!

Uniżenie  proszę o przeniesienie postów od tego:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55352421&postcount=402

...do końca wątku do nowego tematu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1114337

Z góry dzięki 

PS I odrazu proszę o zmianę wątku na '[Radom] Tramwaje, trolejbusy'
___
gotowe, P-S


----------



## mardro2710

625 said:


> Nie wszystkie posty są kasowane we wrocławskim wątku. Tylko flame'y. EOT.


Nie tylko...

EOT


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270631&page=510

@Kmotrzak, chodziło o to, żebyś posprzątał wątek, a nie ułatwiał sobie życie, zamykając go na czas swojej ponownej nieobecności. kiedy mamy dyskutować na wiadomy temat, jak nie teraz? jeżeli od północy, to czemu nie od 3 nad ranem, albo od przyszłego tygodnia, kiedy wszyscy będą już zajęci czym innym?...ja też nie zawsze mam czas pisać na forum, więc prosiłbym, żeby nie zamykać wątków pod byle pretekstem, skoro wystarczy kilka kosmetycznych w gruncie rzeczy zabiegów. żadnej awantury nie było i wątek powinien pozostać otwarty.


----------



## markus1234

W obliczu tego ze polityczny hyde park stal sie na dobre PO-litycznym hyde parkiem, prosze modow o stworzenie dwoch odrebnych watkow, gdzie mozna dyskutowac na bierzace tematy polityczne (watkow ekonomicznych mamy tez sporo...o Chinach, o Estonii, o Rosji o PKB, o kryzysie i tak dalej...). Jeden watek niech zostanie tym czym php jest obecnie, czyli PO wskim klubem wzajemnej adoracji polaczonej z agresywnym wylewaniem pomyj na tak zwanych "PIS owcow" i wszystko co z nimi zwiazane. A drugi niech bedzie skromna platforma dla rzeczowych dyskusji dla tematyki na prawo od PO. 

Mam nadzieje ze uczciwosci i fair play modom tutaj nie zabraknie, skoro juz php doprowadzono do takiego stanu a nie innego. Pisze w moim imieniu i w imieniu innych uzerow, ktorych obecny PO-ziom(al) php zrazil w podobnym stopniu i ktorzy sie na dobre wycofali z php.


----------



## wiewior

Trójmiejski troll drogowy wrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55556731&postcount=616

Ooo, piotruś pan, jak miło...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

markus1234 said:


> W obliczu tego ze polityczny hyde park stal sie na dobre PO-litycznym hyde parkiem, prosze modow o stworzenie dwoch odrebnych watkow, gdzie mozna dyskutowac na bierzace tematy polityczne (watkow ekonomicznych mamy tez sporo). Jeden watek niech zostanie tym czym php jest obecnie, czyli PO wskim klubem wzajemnej adoracji polaczonej z agresywnym wylewaniem pomyj na tak zwanych "PIS owcow" i wszystko co z nimi zwiazane. A drugi niech bedzie skromna platforma dla rzeczowych dyskusji dla tematyki na prawo od PO.
> 
> Mam nadzieje ze uczciwosci i fair play modom tutaj nie zabraknie, skoro juz php doprowadzono do takiego stanu a nie innego.


Proponuje jeszcze oddzielne wybory w Polsce, jedne dla zwolenników PO a drugie dla zwolenników PiS, skoro ten drugi seryjnie je przegrywa.


----------



## markus1234

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Proponuje jeszcze oddzielne wybory w Polsce, jedne dla zwolenników PO a drugie dla zwolenników PiS, skoro ten drugi seryjnie je przegrywa.


Rozumiem ze nabiles prawie 7tys postow w ciagu 3 lat, z czego wiekszosc to wlasnie tego typu bezsensownie zaczepliwe komentarze. Ale na prawde nie musisz az w kazdym watku dzielic sie twoim dadaistycznym ADHD.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

markus1234 said:


> Rozumiem ze nabiles prawie 7tys postow w ciagu 3 lat, z czeo wiekszosc to wlasnie tego typu bezsensownie zaczepliwe komentarze. Ale na prawde nie musisz az w kazdym watku dzielic sie twoim dadaistycznym ADHD.


Rozumiem, że nabiłeś prawie 7 tysięcy postów w ciągu 7 lat, z czego większość to właśnie tego typu bezsensownie zaczepliwe komentarze polityczne z błędami ortograficznymi.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Markus...Mając tyle brigów ciesz się, że ciągle tutaj jesteś. Potraktuj to bardzo poważnie.

polityczny hyde park -...
Reason: trolling
February 5th, 2008 01:10 AM by talkinghead 2 / Expired

polityczny hyde park -...
Reason: bad post
December 10th, 2007 04:59 PM by talkinghead 3 / Expired

Profile Infraction
Reason: polityka poza PHP
October 30th, 2007 11:21 AM by 625 3 / Expired

Polityczny Hyde Park -...
Reason: Bad attitude
July 13th, 2007 04:54 PM by talkinghead 10 / Expired 

Profile Infraction
Reason: notoryczne wklejanie szajsu
February 24th, 2010 11:57 PM by pmaciej7 30 / Expired

[Rosja i kraje WNP]...
Reason: słownictwo
November 27th, 2009 12:21 AM by talkinghead 3 / Expired

[Śródmieście]...
Reason: Wrong attitude
November 3rd, 2009 05:34 PM by talkinghead 0 / Expired

[Wola] Centrum...
Reason: polityczny post
December 6th, 2008 12:47 AM by talkinghead 1 / Expired

polityczny hyde park -...
Reason: Inappropriate Language
August 16th, 2008 12:30 AM by talkinghead 0 / Expired 

Dziękuję za uwagę i proszę nie zgłaszać bezsensowych żali.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521993&page=699

Proszę o skasowanie jakże żałosnego postu sharky88 ani to śmieszne tylko obraźliwe


----------



## sharky_88

Wesoły Romek;55562537 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521993&page=699
> 
> Proszę o skasowanie jakże żałosnego postu sharky88 ani to śmieszne tylko obraźliwe


Od kiedy to Ty decydujesz co jest śmieszne a co nie ? Coś przegapiłem ? Nie było mnie w domu tylko parę godzin...


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Nie uważasz, że to obrażliwe ? karykatury takiego Mahometa mimo, że niektórych śmieszy nie mógłbym wstawić.


----------



## Petr

markus1234 said:


> W obliczu tego ze polityczny hyde park stal sie na dobre PO-litycznym hyde parkiem, prosze modow o stworzenie dwoch odrebnych watkow, gdzie mozna dyskutowac na bierzace tematy polityczne (watkow ekonomicznych mamy tez sporo...o Chinach, o Estonii, o Rosji o PKB, o kryzysie i tak dalej...). Jeden watek niech zostanie tym czym php jest obecnie, czyli PO wskim klubem wzajemnej adoracji polaczonej z agresywnym wylewaniem pomyj na tak zwanych "PIS owcow" i wszystko co z nimi zwiazane. A drugi niech bedzie skromna platforma dla rzeczowych dyskusji dla tematyki na prawo od PO.
> 
> Mam nadzieje ze uczciwosci i fair play modom tutaj nie zabraknie, skoro juz php doprowadzono do takiego stanu a nie innego. Pisze w moim imieniu i w imieniu innych uzerow, ktorych obecny PO-ziom(al) php zrazil w podobnym stopniu i ktorzy sie na dobre wycofali z php.


Już kiedyś o to pytałem. Masz w ogóle polskie obywatelstwo?


----------



## sharky_88

Wesoły Romek;55566683 said:


> ^^ Nie uważasz, że to obraźliwe ? karykatury takiego Mahometa mimo, że niektórych śmieszy nie mógłbym wstawić.


Hmmm... Ciekawy punkt widzenia, coś w tym jest. Ja nie widzę przeciwwskazań ze śmiania się z islamu (co innego uzbrojeni wyznawcy Mahometa ), chociaż pewnie wielu wyda się to politycznie niepoprawne. 
Wierzę w Boga i jestem ochrzczony ale potrafię zachować dystans do swojej religii, więc nie widzę w tym nic obraźliwego. To trochę tak jak Sacha Cohen (pochodzący z żydowskiej rodziny) w Boracie nabijał się z żydów, albo czarnoskóry komik Dave Chappelle robi sobie żarty z czarnych. 
Myślę, że doza takiego zdrowego dystansu do świata w takim wątku hyde parkowym jest wskazana. Nie chciałbym dożyć czasu gdy wątek "Czas na śmiech" zmieni się w "Czas na śmiech - Przeczytaj pierwszy post ! [Żarty z religii - brig!] [Nieśmieszny demot - brig!]"
Widziałem reakcję forumowiczów na serię "Jesus is a Dick", rozumiem, że może to być uznane za mało śmieszne. Postaram się na przyszłość lepiej dobierać zawartość, ale na pewno nie zrezygnuję z kontrowersyjnych treści jeśli te będą mnie śmieszyły.

^^nie ma miejsca na karykatury Mahometa to i na te tez nie.Skasowane.


----------



## Dantiscum

Czy mogę powtórzyć swoją prośbę, bo chyba jakoś została przeoczona?



Dantiscum said:


> Wnoszę o zmianę nazwy wątku:
> [Gdańsk] PGE Arena Gdańsk [Elewacja = brig]
> na:
> [Gdańsk] Stadion Piłkarski w Gdańsku Letnicy
> 
> Uzasadnienie:
> Do tej pory nie została podpisana umowa z potencjalnym sponsorem, firmą PGE. Niedawno okazało się, że firma ta na skutek braku odpowiednich zapisów w treści przetargu, może do czasu podpisania umowy wycofać się z niego bez żadnych konsekwencji. Biorąc pod uwagę, iż firma ta wciąż wstrzymuje się od podpisania umowy, można mniemać, że ryzyko jej wycofania się jest realne. Nawet jeżeli firma ta podpisze w końcu umowę, okres 5 lat będzie obowiązywał nie od dnia wygrania przetargu, a od dnia podpisania umowy, w związku z czym przez parę miesięcy dzielących te dwa terminy, firma ta miała, ma i będzie miała bezpłatną reklamę.
> Większość forumowiczów wypowiadających się w ww. wątku uważa zatem, iż nie ma żadnej podstawy, aby również na naszym forum robić owej firmie darmową promocję jej nazwy.
> 
> Nawet rzecznik spólki BIEG, wypowiadający się naszym forum, stwierdził ostatnio, iż po początkowym stosowaniu nowej nazwy, obecnie zaprzestał jej używania.
> 
> 
> 
> Również oficjalna strona BIEG w żadnym miejscu nie używa owej nazwy, oficjalnie stosowanymi nazwami jest: "Stadion Piłkarski w Gdańsku Letnicy" lub skrótowo "Stadion Gdański".
> http://www.bieg2012.pl/
> 
> Przy okazji proszę o usunięcie z tematu wątku członu [Elewacja = brig] - dawno już ten temat przestał być obiektem jakichkolwiek sporów.


^^
625


----------



## markus1234

Petr said:


> Już kiedyś o to pytałem. Masz w ogóle polskie obywatelstwo?


No oczywiscie, ze mam. 

Mam nawet jeszcze moj polski paszport...










Z moja ostatnia wizyta w Polsce 07.05.88. Jeszcze byl PRL...od tego czasu juz w Polsce nie bylem. Nic ci na to nie poradze.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

markus1234 said:


> Z moja ostatnia wizyta w Polsce 07.05.88. Jeszcze byl PRL...od tego czasu juz w Polsce nie bylem.


To widać, Markus, po każdym Twoim poście to bardzo widać, że nie byłeś w Polsce od 22 długich lat. Przyjedź tu na wakacje, zobacz jak to wszystko wygląda, porozmawiaj z ludźmi na żywo, tu na miejscu. Wtedy może zobaczysz, jak wiele z Twoich sądów i opinii ma się nijak do rzeczywistości.

Fr. M


----------



## markus1234

del


----------



## skansen

Frater M.:M.: said:


> To widać, Markus, po każdym Twoim poście to bardzo widać, że nie byłeś w Polsce od 22 długich lat. Przyjedź tu na wakacje, zobacz jak to wszystko wygląda, porozmawiaj z ludźmi na żywo, tu na miejscu. Wtedy może zobaczysz, jak wiele z Twoich sądów i opinii ma się nijak do rzeczywistości.
> 
> Fr. M





markus1234 said:


> del


I to jest właśnie kwintesencja tej dyskusji. Taka jest, markusie1234, prawda. Twoje "del" ją idealnie podsumowuje... Zapraszamy!


----------



## Petr

markus1234 said:


> No oczywiscie, ze mam.
> 
> Mam nawet jeszcze moj polski paszport...


Mój pierwszy też tak wygląda.  Postaram się wierzyć na słowo. Jednak bez ważnego paszportu nie możesz głosować. Więc o co tak walczysz w PHP?


> Z moja ostatnia wizyta w Polsce 07.05.88. Jeszcze byl PRL...od tego czasu juz w Polsce nie bylem. Nic ci na to nie poradze.


Nie możesz się wybrać? Powinieneś. Z mediów na pewno nie dowiesz się wszystkiego i z dużą łatwością możesz sobie wyrobić mylny obraz Polski. Media operują emocjami, żerują na sytuacjach nadzwyczajnych. 
Ostatnie wydarzenia obserwowałeś z perspektywy mediów. Może dlatego dałeś się tak ponieść emocjom. Ludzie, np. ci na Krakowskim, przyjęli tę tragedię ze smutkiem i powagą, ale bez histerii. Po kilku dniach mieli już wyraźnie dość ciągłego nakręcania histerii w mediach. Wielkich słów na wyrost o śmierci elity, kwiatu narodu, bohaterach, drugim Katyniu. Co jak co ale polityków w Polsce mianem elity się raczej nie określa. Dla mediów dawali wywiady głównie ci, którzy czuli się bardziej związani ze zmarłym prezydentem, bądź chcieli wyrazić określone poglądy polityczne. Wielu odmawiało dawania wywiadów.


----------



## Guest

W Polsce takich ludzi się elitą nie nazywa, bo jak widać nie każdy wie co oznacza słowo elita. Proste. Bo jeżeli nie elita w sensu stricte, to co? Jeżeli potrzeba odpowiedniej literatury, to służę pomocą. 
Osobiście, po żenadzie z zeszłego tygodnia w php szacunek dla znacznej części osób tam się udzielających sięgnął niżej, niż zrozumienie i poparcie decyzji politycznych ś.p. Lecha Kaczyńskiego. Tak się zastanawiam, po co wątki o katastrofie, skoro większy popyt miałby wątek "Kaczyński i inni nie żyją, radujmy się". Rozumiem więc też irytację markusa. A angielskie przysłowie "when in Rome, do as the Romans do" nie dla każdego jest życiową maksymą.
A z innej strony, nie ma co robić ambarasu o hyde-park.


----------



## timit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141989&page=53
proszę o usuniecie/przeniesienie dyskusji nie na temat


----------



## Petr

@nsolak
Bardzo zabawny jesteś. Próbujesz narzucać definicje pojęć w naukach społecznych i politycznych w oparciu o wybrane tytuły. A już najlepsze jest, że negujesz życie pojęć niezależne od konkretnych teorii. Czyli bardziej namacalną rzeczywistością jest dla ciebie teoria niż praktyka społeczna. 
Jeśli chodzi o drugą część wypowiedzi, to nie widzę związku.


----------



## toni...

mam pytanie do szanownych modów  Chcę utworzyc nowy wątek Inwestycje -Gmina Chełmiec , jest to gmina wiejska- ale uwaga największa w Polsce i niesamowicie bogata w inwestycje. Czy mogę? pytam żeby nie narobic się a potem ktoś wątek zamknie.

Gmina Chełmiec
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gmina_Chełmiec


----------



## jaceq

w wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235713&page=150
poziom wpisów sięgnął absurdu
prosimy o usunięcie wszystkich wpisów od nr 2899 oraz o zamknięcie wątku wzorem wątku warszawskiego [Śródmieście] Złota 44


----------



## 625

markus1234 said:


> Z moja ostatnia wizyta w Polsce 07.05.88. Jeszcze byl PRL...od tego czasu juz w Polsce nie bylem. Nic ci na to nie poradze.


W enerefie rewanżyści nadal przerzucają ulotki za mur? Jak możesz żyć w imperialistycznym państwie neonazistoskim!


----------



## jacca

Poproszę o przeniesienie postów http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=885304&page=126 od #2513 do #2516 do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=815880&page=11 - gdyż nieoczekiwanie prezentują one wartość merytoryczną 

Wartość merytoryczną? Jak to się mogło stać?  pm7


----------



## Guest

Boogie said:


> Jak chodziło o parkowanie skośne na chodniku, gdzie był znak nakazujący parkowanie równoległe to mi odpisali, że zwrócą się do ZDM o zmianę znaku i tak też zrobili, a ZDM znak zmienił. Na polskiej fladze powinien być samochód - wtedy bardziej pasowałaby do *narodu idiotów*.


...


3 dni. To nie pierwszy taki wybryk. Był już ostrzegany, żeby uważał na słownictwo. pm7


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=279055 temu wątkowi przyda się zmiana tytułu na: *[Śląskie] Dawne pałace, zamki i kościoły*

Ponadto proszę o skasowanie tego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55283675&postcount=228



^^^^ok/Mika'el


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55602255&postcount=7969

Ktoś chyba nie wie, gdzie jest hyde park. Do skasowania.


----------



## partyzantka

ja ze skromnym pytaniem:

czy cała ta rozmowa o kawiarni:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635462&page=18 
(od postu #341 do końca właściwie) nie jest bezczelną reklamą itp.? userka Estera pisze tylko w tym wątku, reagując wręcz histerycznie na jakąkolwiek odmienną opinię (patrz: post #381).
a może to tylko ja jestem przewrażliwiona...

tak czy siak, z góry dzięki


----------



## mardro2710

To chyba do hydeparku powinno trafić:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55971429&postcount=5833


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ A niby dlaczego? Dobitnie świadczy o jakości i bezpieczeństwie "Areny"...


----------



## mardro2710

Dantiscum said:


> ^^ A niby dlaczego? Dobitnie świadczy o jakości i bezpieczeństwie "Areny"...


Raczej ochrony.
Policja w mieście dzisiaj też się nie popisała.


----------



## Bodrum

Mogę prosić o interwencję w tymże wątku? City vs. city, pyskówki, odejście od założonego tematu wątku etc. etc.

Wdzięczny byłbym.


----------



## adritt

Ja też, trzy osoby zaczynają tam OT, a potem jest przegadywanie, zazwyczaj schemat ten sam, więc może drodzy modowie wyłapią tych, którzy mieszają nie tylko w tym, ale i w innych wątkach?
Nie wspomne, że obrażanie i wyśmiewanie się z innych, jednemu forumowiczowi wychodzi całkiem dobrze.

ok/th


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281151&page=135

Od #2697 do #2700 ciach, ciach, pewnie dojdzie jeszcze parę głupot.


----------



## salto_angel

nsolak said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281151&page=135
> 
> Od #2697 do #2700 ciach, ciach, pewnie dojdzie jeszcze parę głupot.


Popieram. Zao821 zapracował przynajmniej na ostrzeżenie. hno:


----------



## sharky_88

W wątku o Euro 2012 kilka ostatnich postów to OT na temat telewizji:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=56031975#post56031975

Swoją drogą, dawno nie włączałem swojego pudła, bo pierwszy raz słyszę o takiej stacji jak TVPiS


----------



## Petr

Chciałbym tylko przypomnieć, że wątek o Euro2012 cały znajduje się w sekcji off-topic.


----------



## sharky_88

^^ Tak, tylko to jeszcze nie powód, żeby z tego powodu dawać przyzwolenie na uprawianie polityki w tym wątku. Przynajmniej takie jest moje zdanie.

Kolejny osobnik w tej sprawie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56037081&postcount=2906


----------



## pan_tomas

Proszę o połączenie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120707

z 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=716766

i nadanie nazwy *[Łódź]**Avangarda Center | Dowborczyków 18 | OKAM Group*


^^Zrobione/Mika'el


----------



## deteroos

Postuluję zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120921 na *[Kraków] Zespół biurowy Gerium (Zielińskiego)*. Od tych spacji w nawiasach oczy bolą.


----------



## mikeleg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1121031

:lock:

wycięto - pm7


----------



## bilyjwolk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56086639&postcount=3542

Uprzejmie proszę o usunięcie 
___
gotowe , P-S

Dzięki!


----------



## Solos

post niezbyt śmieszny...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56167787&postcount=107


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541421

Prosiłbym o zmianę nazwy na: [Silesia] Komunikacja w regionie (KZK GOP, MZK, PKM Jaworzno, PKP PR, Koleje Śląskie)


----------



## DooCharles

del


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Ale już dawno moderatorzy Ci powiedzieli, że jesteś niewiarygodny i twoje zgłoszenia będą odrzucane, nawet, gdy inwestycja jest faktycznie ukończona.

Niestety sam sobie wystawiłeś taką laurkę.


----------



## Patryjota

michael_siberia said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541421
> 
> Prosiłbym o zmianę nazwy na: [Silesia] Komunikacja w regionie (KZK GOP, MZK, PKM Jaworzno, PKP PR, Koleje Śląskie)


Czasem , nie przesadzasz z długością nazwy ? nie może być sama komunikacja w regionie ?- jak tak zaczniemy wymieniać , to zaraz tam nam wyjdą z 3 linijki


----------



## Tomek 2008

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=943728&page=5

Można prosić o usunięcie postów od 97 do 99, Jay Dee zapewne niechcący nabałaganił w moim autorskim wątku i jeszcze ta rozdzielczość zdjęć :nuts:


----------



## demmat

Clash_tekin said:


> Ej no demmat bez przesady. Post odebrałem jako żartobliwy i takich brakuje aby nieco rozluźnić czasem przyciężkawą sytuację.


Nie wiem, ale jakby napisał że się podniecił na jej widok to nie było by problemu, a tak to zabrzmiało za bardzo wulgarnie. Ja tam się nie czepiam "ostrych" komentarzy, ale ten jakoś uważam za niesmaczny. 

Aha, nie uważam, że to zasługuję na większą karę niż upomnienie lub usunięcie posta.


----------



## wiewior

Po raz n-ty onslow i jego jakże ważny post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1124521

Ten człowiek jest chyba niereformowalny i w życiu nie zrozumie, że ma wątek newsowy...


----------



## adritt

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=56345501#post56345501
Wkroczy tam ktoś?


----------



## behemot

^^


jacer said:


> No proszę chamy z Krakowa już się odezwały. Najlepiej wyśmiać miejsce zamieszkania. Chamów zabodło, że ktoś nie klęka przed ich miastem.


niektórych ponosi...


----------



## adritt

Ja się tylko pytam super, że wybralismy Kmotrzaka - cenie to i ciesze się, że ktoś nam pomaga, ale cały dzień prosic modów, żeby cos zrobili, to jakaś kpina jest!

Naprawde przykre, że dozwolone są takie rzeczy na forum, od chamów nas wyzywac


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

nie przesadzajcie. nie wszyscy tu siedza 24h na dobe  przynajmniej jest zabawnie


----------



## el_barto

adritt said:


> Ja się tylko pytam super, że wybralismy Kmotrzaka - cenie to i ciesze się, że ktoś nam pomaga, ale cały dzień prosic modów, żeby cos zrobili, to jakaś kpina jest!
> 
> Naprawde przykre, że dozwolone są takie rzeczy na forum, od chamów nas wyzywac


Adritt proszę Cię ... daj sobie spokój z robieniem za matkę Teresę zwłaszcza, że bez win nie jesteś. UDawać pokrzywdzonego i oburzenego też nie musisz bo też umiesz pokazać "pazurki" jak Cię trafi. 

Lubimy sobie czasem pożartować, pooftopować, ale żeby zaraz tak donosić ?

Ehh ...


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Co tu się wyprawia?  Ok wkraczam na Wawel .


----------



## silesius

behemot said:


> ^^
> 
> niektórych ponosi...


Ponioslo kolege, ale gdybys byl uczciwy sam bys przyznal, ze zasluzyles.


----------



## behemot

silesius said:


> Ponioslo kolege, ale gdybys byl uczciwy sam bys przyznal, ze zasluzyles.


Możesz mi wyjaśnić w jaki sposób?


----------



## pajakk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=571
^^

Proszę o przesiew kilku ostatnich stron, bo koledzy chyba pozapominali o czym ma mówić to forum i śmietnik zrobili nieopisany.


----------



## Tomek 2008

Tomek 2008 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=943728&page=5
> 
> Można prosić o usunięcie postów od 97 do 99, Jay Dee zapewne niechcący nabałaganił w moim autorskim wątku i jeszcze ta rozdzielczość zdjęć :nuts:


Ponawiam prośbę, tym bardziej że te same zdjęcia znajdują się w odpowiednim wątku o Szczecinie 
___
done, P-S


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1109585&page=44

Proszę o wyczyszczenie postów wuka-lodz, bo przez kilka godzin dodawał właściwie ten sam post, czasami coś dopisując, oczywiście większość to post pod postem...

^^
ok
625


----------



## dagorek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521993&page=709

Polityczny offtop zdecydowanie nie jest "na śmiech".

no nie jest - pm7


----------



## lMl

Spamer? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=6825455

Rozsiane wszędzie po rowerach tego typu posty: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56404191&postcount=766


----------



## demmat

demmat said:


> Dobra dziś mam dzień zgreda.
> 
> ten wątek
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1123891#post56284227
> przyłączyć do tego:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=350522&highlight=bemowo


Ponawiam prośbę.


----------



## suwak

Witam,
poproszę o przeniesienie postów z tego wątku
od nr #3381 do #3394
do tego
i usunięcie mojego posta nr #3395.

Dziekuje i dobrej nocy życzę.

A dziekuje, skad wiedziales, ze wlasnie ide spac? pm7


----------



## Gromit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56406035&postcount=130

Rozumiem zdanie użytkownika, ale nazywanie innych plebsem to niezbyt cywilizowany sposób wyrażania własnych poglądów. Zwłaszcza, jeśli samemu nie pisze się literacką polszczyzną...


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811458

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tematu na: [Trójmiasto] Metropolia kultury (Open'er Festival, All About Freedom Festival, Lady GaGa?)
___
ok, P-S

___
dzięx, B.


----------



## Petr

demmat said:


> A tego użytkownika warto zapytać się co mu stanęło:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56285213&postcount=1629


Puk, puk. Jest tam ktoś?
:hm:


----------



## desmo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56447543&postcount=35695
Artykuł z Faktu, do usunięcia


----------



## Piett

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56453727&postcount=35709
"Przy okazji wydarzeń w Gruzji. Teraz pisiaki próbują uwarunkować ten cytat z katastrofą we Smoleńsku. Wielu łyka, ale jak wiadomo to ta ciemna część narodu."

Prosiłbym o wykasowanie i wyciągnięcie konsekwencji dla tego użytkownika. Takie określenia jak "pisiaki" i "ciemna część narodu" jako określenie elektoratu prawicowego uderza w dużą część obywateli. Sam dostałem niegdyś 2 tygodnie urlopu za określenie na tym poziomie zwolenników lewicy - ja wyciągnąłem wnioski - niektórzy jak widać wyżej nie...


----------



## xsxxxxx

Pewnie się ośmieszę ,ale trudno.
Mam do Ciebie Piett pytanie. Dlaczego piszesz w swojej sygnaturce o rzekomym zamordowaniu pasażerów rządowego Tupolewa ?


----------



## pmaciej7

demmat said:


> A tego użytkownika warto zapytać się co mu stanęło:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56285213&postcount=1629





Petr said:


> Puk, puk. Jest tam ktoś?
> :hm:



Ale dlaczego mialo mu nie stanac, w koncu watek nazywa sie Twarda Tower :naughty:


----------



## Bodrum

Proszę wybaczyć, że ja znowu z tym samym, prosiłbym o usunięcie znaku zapytania przy Lady Gadze 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811458

ok - pm7


----------



## Spencer

W wątku o Twardej Tower zrobił się już zupełny onet. Rozumiem, że ludziska się cieszą, ale to nie powód, żeby robić vondeqowy chlew, tym bardziej, że to skłania kolejnych do wrzucania następnych postów bez sensu, pojawiają się już prawie ssaki morskie - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56463575&postcount=1710 - mógłby ktoś łaskawie przeczyścić?

miau - pm7

thx


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=56500501#post56500501

wątek do skasowania


----------



## alek

Coś się chrzani z wątkiem:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=56504531#post56504531

Odpowiedziałem na post ze strony 11, a wywaliło mi dwa razy na stronie 10...


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Problemy z synchronizacja, ja dzisiaj pöl godziny kasowalem jednego posta. Wieszcze, ze niedlugo DaiTengu wylaczy forum w ogöle.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=530

Można przeczyścić ten syf co się zrobił z elementami poziomymi i pionowymi?


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126549

Ekhm.

__
thx.


----------



## zygzak

[...]

To że niektórzy są na tyle bezmyślni żeby zamieszczać ten "utwór" na forum w "Czas na śmiech" to jeszcze rozumiem, bo głupota nie zna granic. Ale to że moderatorzy tego nie skasowali uważam za nieporozumienie. Wnioskuję o wykasowanie ze względów oczywistych.

skasowano tutaj ze względów oczywistych - pm7


----------



## sharky_88

zygzak said:


> [...]
> Wnioskuję o wykasowanie ze względów oczywistych.
> 
> skasowano - pm7


Dla mnie nie jest to takie oczywiste i wolałbym znać powód decyzji moderatora. Osobiście odbieram to jako zwykłą cenzurę. hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

Jaka cenzure? Przeczytaj jeszcze raz calego zacytowanego przez siebie posta.


----------



## zygzak

sharky - tekst jest *moim zdaniem* obraźliwy, niesmaczny i przede wszystkim całkowicie polityczny. Nie ma wywołać śmiechu (w ogóle nie jest śmieszny), ale nienawiść. Nadaje się co najwyzej do PHP. Zasadą SSC jest apolityczność (lub przynajmniej trzymanie się od polityki z daleka).


----------



## sharky_88

zygzak said:


> sharky - tekst jest *moim zdaniem* obraźliwy, niesmaczny i przede wszystkim całkowicie polityczny. Nie ma wywołać śmiechu (w ogóle nie jest śmieszny), ale nienawiść.


Widzisz tu zdania są podzielone, mnie na przykład śmieszy i zresztą nie tylko mnie. Zgodzę się z tym, że ma charakter polityczny.



zygzak said:


> Nadaje się co najwyzej do PHP. Zasadą SSC jest apolityczność (lub przynajmniej trzymanie się od polityki z daleka).


Żeby jeszcze ta "polityka" znikała z taką skutecznością jak powyższy filmik 

Do skasowania:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56522201&postcount=14206
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56514817&postcount=14205
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56513339&postcount=14202
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56435781&postcount=14167

Mógłbym i przytoczyć kilka sygnatur, ale śpiący jestem


----------



## deteroos

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Problemy z synchronizacja, ja dzisiaj *pöl* godziny kasowalem jednego posta. Wieszcze, ze niedlugo DaiTengu wylaczy forum w *ogöle*.


W kwestii formalnej - te umlauty są urocze


----------



## Mruczek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56547003&postcount=455

Double post mi się zrobił.


----------



## sharky_88

SPAM:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126979

Jak to möwia na pogrzebach: ze spamu powstales i w bana sie obröcisz. pm7

+

Ponawiam (polityka w Czas na śmiech):



sharky_88 said:


> Do skasowania:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56522201&postcount=14206
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56514817&postcount=14205
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56513339&postcount=14202
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56435781&postcount=14167


Röwnie gupie jak fuuu i Woje-gurski. I tak samo zostaje, przynajmniej dopöki nie przekroczy rozsadnej miary. pm7


----------



## poginho1

Myślę, że kolegę trochę poniosło. Na tym forum, takie słowa jednak rażą.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56737557&postcount=3826


----------



## Korybut

mateq said:


> Przeczytałeś ten krzyczący czerwoną czcionką pierwszy post wątku, do którego link dajesz? Przeczytałeś dopisek w tytule? Jeśli tak, to nie powinieneś mieć obiekcji. Jeśli jednak nadal masz, mogę dopisać: To nie jest wątek pt. "sto pytań do".
> 
> Żaden, ale to żaden wątek w dziale wielkopolskim nie ma takich obostrzeń. Żaden nie sprawia takich problemów.
> 
> Dla utrzymania poziomu tego forum najlepiej byłoby zamknąć go w całości. Na szczęście jednak koniec budowy już wkrótce, więc koniec karier większości wypowiadających się tylko tam forumowiczów również się zbliża.


Rozumiem, że w pewnych momentach trzeba zamknąć wątek. Też nie podobały mi się dyskusje nt. krzesełek, czy murawy (która z budową nic nie miała). Jednak nie widziałem sensu zamykania go teraz. "sto pytań do"? Padło zaledwie kilka, DOŚĆ ISTOTNYCH pytań do osób, które mają dostęp do stadionu oraz osób mogących udzielić na nie odpowiedzi. A w samych pytaniach też nie widziałem jakiegoś offtopu.

Proponowałbym się przyjrzeć chociażby na wątek stadionu narodowego. Był raptem raz czy dwa razy zamknięty, a widziałem w nim o wiele gorsze dyskusje.


----------



## MSQ

Może ktoś przejrzeć posty Bartasa na łódzkim forum? Kompletny brak merytoryczności, totalna ignorancja na argumenty, obrażanie społeczników - ten trolling stał się nie do wytrzymania.


----------



## mateq

Korybut said:


> Proponowałbym się przyjrzeć chociażby na wątek stadionu narodowego. Był raptem raz czy dwa razy zamknięty, a widziałem w nim *o wiele gorsze dyskusje.*


To chyba dobrze o tym wątku nie świadczy


----------



## demmat

Ten wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1129799
do zlikwidowania. Ewentualnie pierwszy post do tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208264&page=28


Natomiast te dwa posty do usunięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56759925&postcount=1678
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56760061&postcount=1679


----------



## suwak

Ja chciałem prosić o przeniesienie postów nr: 3275, 3276, 3277 oraz pierwsze dwa wersy z posta nr 3278
z tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=108168&page=164
do tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537013&page=89
Oraz proszę o usunięcie postów nr 3279 i 3280.

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56768509&postcount=6034

"będę szczęśliwy aby skasować ten spam"

i będę szczęśliwy aby zbanować ten śmieciarz - pm7


----------



## bilyjwolk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56795633&postcount=753
Proszę o skasowanie pierwszego wersu z posta i przeniesienie go z wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=56818767#post56818767
do
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422047&page=178

Wówczas też chyba warto skasować następne. 
Przepraszam za zamieszanie.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Ja mam taki wniosek ogólny, żeby nie robić już markusowi "fali", bo to już wygląda jak kopanie leżącego.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Aha, proponuję również nie rozmawiać już o goleni, spieprzaj dziadu i pan jest zerem.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000189&page=12

prosze o przeniesienie postow od 234 do konca do ponizszego watku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=90057&page=38
____
done, P-S


----------



## kowal 3D

Wątek [Ursynów] Szpital jednodniowy przy ul. Puławskiej 455 przenieść do:

[Ursynów] Inwestycje


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=769426&page=8

proszę do >Inwestycji ukończonych<


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531908&page=199

prosze o przeniesienie postow od 3980 do 3894 oraz posta 3987 do ponizszego watku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404069&page=71


----------



## kowal 3D

[Śródmiescie] Przebudowa Hotelu Warszawa - OT o flagach od postu 411

Część trzymającą się kupy zostawiłem.

[Śródmieście] Plac Defilad - II wątek - OT o radnych od postu 6971

Poszło.


----------



## michal_w

Bezpośredni link do kamery:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56944155&postcount=10747
proszę o wyedytowanie.


----------



## orangy

kowal 3D said:


> [Śródmiescie] Przebudowa Hotelu Warszawa - OT o flagach od postu 411
> 
> Część trzymającą się kupy zostawiłem.
> 
> [Śródmieście] Plac Defilad - II wątek - OT o radnych od postu 6971
> 
> Poszło.


Chyba nie pomogło. Nawet się wyzywają od kosmopolitów. Brrr  Od 425 w dół. A kolega Tomasz 5678 to już spamuje swoim patriotyzmem po wszystkich wątkach. hno:


----------



## kowal 3D

[Śródmieście] Wieżowiec Gminy Żydowskiej - od postu 567 - del

ox/P


----------



## drugastrona

Czyżby to był spam?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1132657


----------



## wiewior

Strasznie rzeczowe:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56945655&postcount=477


----------



## demmat

Gunio77 said:


> Wkleję, aby pieski miały się okazję wyszczekać, ciekawe tylko na co teraz będą narzekać, może, że czcionka jest za mała, albo za duża:



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56989865&postcount=2368

język naprawdę wprost z rynsztoka.


----------



## Dantiscum

Witam. Jakiś czas temu poprosiłem o zmianę tytułu tego wątku: [Gdańsk] Stadion Euro 2012 w Letnicy 
na aktualnie obowiązującą (za realizację owej prośby serdecznie dziękuję) oraz, niejako przy okazji, o usunięcie z nazwy wątku dopisku "[Elewacja = brig]". 
Sądziłem wówczas bowiem, że już od jakiegoś czasu temat ten przestał już być problemem utrudniającym życie forumowiczom.

Niestety ostatnie dni brutalnie uświadomiły mi, jak srodze się myliłem. Wątek został ponownie opanowany przez lamentujących na temat rzekomo fatalnej jakości płytek poliwęglanowej forumowiczów (w większości o bardzo krótkim stażu na forum i braku większej aktywności w innych wątkach). W kółko powtarzane są te same "zarzuty" oparte wyłącznie na jakichś spekulacjach i wymysłach. Dodam, że realna wiedza o rzeczywistym wyglądzie przyszłej elewacji stadionu jest obecnie jeszcze bardzo niewielka (brak próbek, zdjęć oraz wszelkich innych wiarygodnych informacji) i w związku z tym w żadnym stopniu nie uzasadnia tak gwałtownych narzekań i krytyk na forum.

Prośby moje o opanowanie, jak również wyjaśnienia osób zorientowanych w temacie (w tym rzecznika BIEG2012) nie przyniosły niestety żadnego skutku.

W związku z powyższym zmuszony jestem poprosić Szanownych Moderatorów o interwencję w tym wątku i przywrócenie zakazu jałowej dyskusji o elewacji stadionu - czy to poprzez stosowną informację na forum, czy też może nawet przez przywrócenie ostrzeżenia w temacie wątku.

Serdecznie dziękuję z góry za reakcję i przepraszam za własną lekkomyślność sprzed paru tygodni.


----------



## MSQ

Posty od #62 do końca w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1091207&page=4 są do usunięcia. Powód? Offtopic.
___
Ok, P-S


----------



## Michał Ch.

Tak, jest tam conieco do wycięcia: 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57066635&postcount=921

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57068305&postcount=931

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57070765&postcount=943

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57071087&postcount=949


EDIT: Chyba jednak to:


> Gdzie teraz jesteście debile???


 nadaje się na coś więcej niż tylko na wykasowanie, ale to już zostało zgłoszone przez behemota w sąsiedniej księdze.


----------



## partyzantka

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1134123



> Z tego co wiem to najbliższy cywilizowany parking znajduje się w Toruniu.


przesada.


----------



## Dantiscum

Dantiscum said:


> Witam. Jakiś czas temu poprosiłem o zmianę tytułu tego wątku: [Gdańsk] Stadion Euro 2012 w Letnicy
> na aktualnie obowiązującą (za realizację owej prośby serdecznie dziękuję) oraz, niejako przy okazji, o usunięcie z nazwy wątku dopisku "[Elewacja = brig]".
> Sądziłem wówczas bowiem, że już od jakiegoś czasu temat ten przestał już być problemem utrudniającym życie forumowiczom.
> 
> Niestety ostatnie dni brutalnie uświadomiły mi, jak srodze się myliłem. Wątek został ponownie opanowany przez lamentujących na temat rzekomo fatalnej jakości płytek poliwęglanowej forumowiczów (w większości o bardzo krótkim stażu na forum i braku większej aktywności w innych wątkach). W kółko powtarzane są te same "zarzuty" oparte wyłącznie na jakichś spekulacjach i wymysłach. Dodam, że realna wiedza o rzeczywistym wyglądzie przyszłej elewacji stadionu jest obecnie jeszcze bardzo niewielka (brak próbek, zdjęć oraz wszelkich innych wiarygodnych informacji) i w związku z tym w żadnym stopniu nie uzasadnia tak gwałtownych narzekań i krytyk na forum.
> 
> Prośby moje o opanowanie, jak również wyjaśnienia osób zorientowanych w temacie (w tym rzecznika BIEG2012) nie przyniosły niestety żadnego skutku.
> 
> W związku z powyższym zmuszony jestem poprosić Szanownych Moderatorów o interwencję w tym wątku i przywrócenie zakazu jałowej dyskusji o elewacji stadionu - czy to poprzez stosowną informację na forum, czy też może nawet przez przywrócenie ostrzeżenia w temacie wątku.
> 
> Serdecznie dziękuję z góry za reakcję i przepraszam za własną lekkomyślność sprzed paru tygodni.


Hmmm, czy można uprzejmie ponowić prośbę o interwencję, jako że proceder nadal trwa w najlepsze?



^^ Już zrobione/ Macieks


^^ Dzienks  Już się nie dało tego czytać, a przecież wcześniej przez długi czas nasz wątek był wzorem wyróżniającym się poziomem wśród innych wątków stadionowych. No nic, pozdro i dobranoc


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552599&page=33
Tu się zrobiła mała wojenka Polsko - Włoska, a że konflikty nam nie potrzebne to przyda się pomocna dłoń czyszcząca naszego admina i prezent dla wywołującego konflikt.

P.S. Jeśli możesz to prosiłbym o usunięcie z pierwszego posta: "My new project of 1st post. If it will be accepted, I ask for the swap of the first post." i "* Final*

* If Kiev won't fill UEFA requirements. "

^^
g_puffo urodził się w Polsce, więc tylko tydzień 
625


----------



## GiovanniL

Dantiscum said:


> Witam. Jakiś czas temu poprosiłem o zmianę tytułu tego wątku: [Gdańsk] Stadion Euro 2012 w Letnicy
> na aktualnie obowiązującą (za realizację owej prośby serdecznie dziękuję) oraz, niejako przy okazji, o usunięcie z nazwy wątku dopisku "[Elewacja = brig]".
> Sądziłem wówczas bowiem, że już od jakiegoś czasu temat ten przestał już być problemem utrudniającym życie forumowiczom.
> 
> Niestety ostatnie dni brutalnie uświadomiły mi, jak srodze się myliłem. Wątek został ponownie opanowany przez lamentujących na temat rzekomo fatalnej jakości płytek poliwęglanowej forumowiczów (w większości o bardzo krótkim stażu na forum i braku większej aktywności w innych wątkach). W kółko powtarzane są te same "zarzuty" oparte wyłącznie na jakichś spekulacjach i wymysłach. Dodam, że realna wiedza o rzeczywistym wyglądzie przyszłej elewacji stadionu jest obecnie jeszcze bardzo niewielka (brak próbek, zdjęć oraz wszelkich innych wiarygodnych informacji) i w związku z tym w żadnym stopniu nie uzasadnia tak gwałtownych narzekań i krytyk na forum.
> 
> Prośby moje o opanowanie, jak również wyjaśnienia osób zorientowanych w temacie (w tym rzecznika BIEG2012) nie przyniosły niestety żadnego skutku.
> 
> W związku z powyższym zmuszony jestem poprosić Szanownych Moderatorów o interwencję w tym wątku i przywrócenie zakazu jałowej dyskusji o elewacji stadionu - czy to poprzez stosowną informację na forum, czy też może nawet przez przywrócenie ostrzeżenia w temacie wątku.
> 
> Serdecznie dziękuję z góry za reakcję i przepraszam za własną lekkomyślność sprzed paru tygodni.


Co zrobisz, jeśli okaże się, że rzeczywiście finalny efekt wizualny stadionu będzie znacząco odbiegał od tego, co było nam prezentowane na wizualizacjach? Odwołasz to i przeprosisz?


----------



## Petr

hmmm http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57155083&postcount=3077

tu byłem - pm7


----------



## Elninio19PL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1133321&page=43 czy ktoś mógłby zrobić porządek? bo w małopolskim wątku o powodzi robi się bajzel, kilka osób zarejestrowało się tylko po to by napisać jeden głupi post. Z góry dziękuje.

coś tam wyciąłem - pm7


----------



## Tomektoon

> ^^ Już zrobione/ Macieks


... a dyskusja dalej trwa :]


----------



## Dantiscum

> ^^ Już zrobione/ Macieks


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57160681&postcount=10892

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57157511&postcount=10887

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57158723&postcount=10888

Pierwsi chętni na briga


^^
robię
625

Brigi:
lukaszgdanskbrzezno, mrWhite777, GiovanniL

Ban: Kaczykuper.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

A ja z uporem proszę o wyczyszczenie tego wątku z głupiego onetowego trollingu..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267577&page=48

Fr. M

^^
robię
625


----------



## orangy

Za sprzedaż mebli to chyba się ban(an) należy ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57164991&postcount=3420

^^
haha
625


----------



## Petr

Komuś się nudzi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440790&page=66


----------



## wiewior

Spam w sygnaturze?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57170599&postcount=3722


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=57179803#post57179803

^^ Temat do wycięcia, to nie forum peb.pl


----------



## mari00

^^Uprzedziłeś mnie


----------



## 625

Wszystko załatwione.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Podczepiamy też wątki z koncertami i festiwalami, ale tylko na parę dni, aby forumowicze mieli rozeznanie gdzie jest aktualnie jakieś ciekawe wydarzenie.


----------



## Clash_tekin

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> No właśnie od dłuższego czasu wątek dryfuje w stronę zaburzeń psychiki i inteligencji. Proponuję zamknąć, bo SSC to naprawdę nie jest jedyne forum w internecie. Jak ktoś ma ochotę onanizować się spiskami nad nieszczęściem łatwo znajdzie inne do tego miejsca. Wszystko jedno. Ostatecznie można pójść do lasu i ocierać penisa o sosnę, byle gdzieś daleko żebym tego nie widział.
> 
> Innymi słowy róbta co chceta, ale nie tutaj.


W pełni się zgadzam. O zgrozo, przebrnąłem przez kilka stron tej sieczki. Wszystko zmierza w stronę stwierdzenia, że to jednak Tusk ma krew na rękach.

Dzięki th za zamknięcie tego bełkotu!


----------



## Dantiscum

Dantiscum said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=556
> 
> Przeszliśmy już kiedyś dyskusję o kolorze krzesełek na PGE Arena, miją parę miesięcy, a tu nagle ni stąd ni zowąd ktoś wyskakuje z głupim tekstem i znowu wracamy do punktu wyjścia. Przy czym wcześniej przynajmniej ta rozmowa miała jakiś sens, jako że odbywała się jeszcze przed podjęciem decyzji.


Alarmuję! Szopka trwa w najlepsze. Rozgrzebywana jest dawno zamknięta kwestia kolorystyki krzesełek, rzecznik męczony jest jakimiś absurdalnymi pytaniami o rzekomą zmianę projektu (głównie polega to na łapaniu na słówka).
Najsmieszniejsze jest to, że prym wiodą użytkownicy powracający właśnie z parudniowego briga otrzymanego za ... OT o elewacji w tym samym wątku :bash: 
np. tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57543055&postcount=11115


----------



## 625

Rozdaję bany:

lukaszgdanskbrzezno

ktosiaczek

skynews


----------



## kolimok

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57548171&postcount=575

Użytkownik pathos_phobos przekracza granice kulturalnej dyskusji. Szczególnie grożenie sądem jest nie na miejscu.


----------



## marboro

> Madmat
> _____C T _____
> 
> Madmat's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2008
> Location: Thorn
> Posts: 238
> 
> nie wiem czy chodzi ci o to, że bazy znajdują się bardziej po toruńskiej części niż po bydgoskiej... jeśli tak jest, to pretendujesz co oszołoma roku na tym


Mozna delikwenta uspokoic. Odpuscilem jak majaczyl cos o paleniu czegos do mnie a troszke zaczyna przeginac


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## wiewior

625 said:


> Rozdaję bany:
> 
> lukaszgdanskbrzezno
> 
> ktosiaczek
> 
> skynews


Kolega parsifal chyba prosi, żeby na niego też zwrócić uwagę 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57563803&postcount=11124

^^
tydzień
625


----------



## michal_OMB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=513661

ten pan troluje prawie w każdym wątku o stadionach i wątkach związanych ze sportem, przydałoby mu się jakieś ostrzeżenie, może być brig ale też zwykłe pouczenie żeby trochę przyhamował


----------



## ml2200

Hala na granicy Gdańska i Sopotu zaprasza.

Może by tak dodać w tytule wątku [nazwa=brig] ?


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57573955&postcount=15064
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57574031&postcount=15065

Chyba nie będzie niestosowne, jak poproszę o usunięcie?

tyle roboty... pm7


----------



## Petr

proszę o przeniesienie wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=57567263#post57567263 do działu "Transport miejski i regionalny".

ok/th


----------



## sharky_88

Ponawiam. Od #1490 do #1494 do wycięcia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550110&page=75

ok/th


Dziękuję.


----------



## Eyk88

del


----------



## kiwi_74

proszę o usunięcie posta. kliknęło się dwa razy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57616721&postcount=8092


----------



## Mruczek

Proszę o usunięcie. Mam kilka okien włączonych i niechcący podbiłem temat sprzed kilku lat.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57635105&postcount=159

Dziękuję.


----------



## suwak

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od #1825 do końca z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537013&page=92 do tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=108168&page=165

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam.


----------



## Qubus

Wniosek formalny i jednocześnie prośba o jak najszybsze "posprzątanie" kilku ostatnich stron wątku o budowie stadionu Wisły Kraków (przykład: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=567), poza tym kilku forumowiczom przydałoby się trochę wolnego.


----------



## Konrad.

Mogę prosić o usuwanie tego typu komentarzy:



aajanek said:


> Może banalne pytanie - ale czy można gdzieś obejrzeć wizualki, jak ma wyglądać ten stadion z zewnątrz? To co widzę obecnie, to jakaś tragedia, zwłaszcza w porównaniu do stadionu Cracovii, który wygląda z zewnątrz całkiem estetycznie  Mam nadzieję, że po wykończeniu zewnętrze i otoczenie stadionu Wisły będą wyglądały lepiej, niż obecnie, *IMO, jak się wydaje grube pieniądze na obiekty do demolowania przez podchmielonych chuliganów, to przynajmniej ich zewnętrza powinny zdobić miasto, a nie szpecić, jak jest obecnie ze stadionem Wisły.*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57605911&postcount=11315

Na stadionie Wisły w ciągu ostatnich 10 lat było mniej rozrób niż w niejednym liceum, dlatego mam już dość tego typu komentarzy...

Równie dobrze każdą inwestycję drogową można by kwitować "po co budować drogi, pijanym kierowcom"...

_EDIT: dzięki._

dostał wyprawkę na piątkowy odpoczynek od forum, za drugą już prowokacyjną wypowiedź. Kmotrzak


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419814&page=13 od #256 OT o baumach i żółtych barierkach na wskutek zgrabnej prowokacji 

Uprasza się o rozpatrzenie przeczyszczenia


----------



## Torney

^^ Pytanie o zabezpieczenie najwyższych partii budynku barierkami było zupełnie poważne.


----------



## pmaciej7

Widzę trochę złośliwości, ale do cięcia to się one raczej nie kwalifikują.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1060457 - czy niezgodny z regułami polskiej gramatyki i ortografii tytuł tego wątku jest zamierzony? Powinno być "Relacje polsko-ukraińskie" albo "Relacje ukraińsko-polskie"

już jest zgodny - pm7


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zygzak

ancyreks zaczął karierę na SSC od zmieniania tekstu w cytacie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57669953&postcount=843


----------



## Sandacz nizinny

^^ Pomijając sens jego wypowiedzi, to wynikło to chyba z tego, że nie wiedział jak rozbić cytat na 2 części :lol:


----------



## Mruczek

Post nie dotyczy budynku na miejscu Sezamu tylko budynku na miejscu Relaxu. Proszę o przeniesienie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57690057&postcount=173

do tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1134787&page=3


----------



## dexter2

Inwestycja już dawno ukończona, a nadal siedzi w realizowanych/planowanych:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509163&page=4


----------



## Jakub

Mogę prosić o zmianę tytułu wątku ( link poniżej ) na: [Świat] Time lapse _ The State We're In 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106603

Dopiero teraz zauważyłem, że wcieło 'e' a ten "-" jest właściwie nie potrzebny.

Dzięki


----------



## cichy87

Prosiłbym o usunięcie z wątku dyskusji nt. nie związany z inwestycją, albo o przeniesienie jej do wątku sportowego

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=114913&page=239


----------



## Mruczek

*Ponownie proszę* o przeniesienie postu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57690057&postcount=173

i wszystkich po nim do wątku o Relaxie, bo się chlew zaczyna robić.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1134787&page=3


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Bardzo dziękuję za przychylenie się do moich próśb. Wszyscy szczęśliwi a sosna radosna.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57795817&postcount=11201

usuńcie to, proszę...

ok - pm7


----------



## bart_breslau

Usunąć,albo przenieść,bo robi się OT
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521993&page=588

Od 14697-14708 oraz 14710-14711


danke

Ale linka to zupełnie od czapy dałeś :lol: - pm7


edit
Nie ma za co.Polecam się:lol:


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075363&page=4

W tytule wątku jest jasne ostrzeżenie. Niektórzy chyba nic sobie z tego nie robią. Wrzucam tutaj, bo w sumie nie lubię pisywać w tej drugiej księdze


----------



## Guest

nsolak donosiciel, wersja cenzor:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57836915&postcount=14701

^^
ox
625


----------



## salto_angel

Ciekawy debiut 



wikyo said:


> ^^:lol::bash:WHO to dzieło szatana niech spier***ją


Tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784684&page=5

Pomyliły mu się klawisze przy wpisywaniu "onet.pl". ban - pm7


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57877699&postcount=1713 Czy można delikatnie upomnieć autora tego rodzaju postów, że SSC to nie onet?

Fr. M

Upomnialem na pm/JJ


----------



## BN

Dlaczego zniknął mój wątek na temat II EEC2010?

[EDIT]
Fajnie się ktoś bawi... Wątek już jest.


----------



## Wawrzyniec Senes

W związku z ujawieniem stenogramów wnoszę o otwarcie wątku o przyczynach katastrofy w Smoleńsku.

Na próbę.


----------



## Han Solo

Wawrzyniec Senes said:


> W związku z ujawieniem stenogramów wnoszę o otwarcie wątku o przyczynach katastrofy w Smoleńsku.
> 
> Na próbę.


Popieram. Właśnie wszedłem do księgi złożyć wniosek o to samo.


----------



## pmaciej7

Otwarte.


----------



## czarekt

zalatuje rasizmem na kilometry
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57830649&postcount=1163

^^
zero postów?
ban
625


----------



## ww_lodz

Proszę o usunięcie kropki z tytułu tego wątku i o zmianę tytułu tego wątku na _[Łódź] 58, Piotrkowska (od)nowa_

ok/PLH


----------



## dexter2

Proszę o zmianę tytułu tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1144151
na: [Łódź] Biura - nowi najemcy, przestrzeń biurowa

Oraz ponownie proszę o spełnienie tego wniosku:


> Inwestycja już dawno ukończona, a nadal siedzi w realizowanych/planowanych:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=509163&page=4


ok/PLH


----------



## Dzwonsson

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57960295&postcount=1209
O, dabyl akałnt!


----------



## mari00

Prośba o sklejenie tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=57962991

z tym wątkiem:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902770

i proponuję zmianę nazwy na:

*[Łódź] **Międzynarodowe** Targi Łódzkie - Inwestycje*


Z góry dziekuję

proszę/PLH


----------



## manujoao

Dzwonsson said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57960295&postcount=1209
> O, dabyl akałnt!



^^ No masz babo placek, teraz bedzie swiecie przekonany, ze Murzyni trzymaja w swych czarnych rekach cale FPW :rant:


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

a ja z troche inną prośbą i pytaniem za razem. czy któryś z Moderatorów ma tak wielką władzę, ze mógłby skrócić mój nick tylko do ,,Sobol"?

nie/PLH


----------



## desmo

Chyba niestety można ponownie otworzyć ten wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1133321 hno:


----------



## MichalJ

Hm.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57995853&postcount=1434
Nowe konto, pisze tylko w tym wątku...


----------



## Michał78

jacer said:


> aha, czyli następny idiota, którego nie należy traktować poważnie na tym forum.
> 
> Dzięki.


Jacer, strasznie irytujący uzytkownik imo, obraza innych i pisze notorycznie post pod postem.


----------



## michuu

Prosze o zmiane nazwy watku na:

[Toruń] Śródmiejski Wilhelmstadt - Warszawska i okolica 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1141611


----------



## takisobiektoś

Michał78;58002473 said:


> Jacer, strasznie irytujący uzytkownik imo, obraza innych i pisze notorycznie post pod postem.


Uprzedziłeś mnie, ale również podbijam ten wniosek/skargę.

Proszę zajrzeć również do samego wątku Nie wszyscy chyba wiedzą co oznacza  w poście i zrobiło się zamieszanie .


----------



## kowal 3D

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58003271#post58003271 - posty *3474-3478* przenieść do wątku:

[Śródmieście] Zachodnia pierzeja ulicy Marszałkowskiej


----------



## Dantiscum

Dziki REX said:


> Komorowski walną z grubej rury heh. Wydobycie gazu łupkowego jest nieopłacalne bo trzeba by budować kopalnie odkrywkowe aby wydobywać ten łupek  *Ale będzie jazda jak gajowy zostanie preziem. *Już wiadomo, że zna się na wydobywaniu gazu metodą odkrywkową  lol.


polityka i wybory poza PHP i to w agresywnym wydaniu hno:

cała polityka skasowana - pm7


----------



## darius.

Dlaczego "Wątek militarny" jest w Technologiach? Jakoś nie widzę tam dyskusji o inwestycjach, architekturze wojskowej, a polityczne rozmowy o terroryzmie i sprawach okołowojskowych i od czasu do czasu jakiś post z nowinkami technicznymi...

To samo dotyczy wątku o katastrofie smoleńskiej.


----------



## mateq

^^ A gdzie sugerowałbyś umieścić wątek militarny?


----------



## darius.

W Hydeparku, tam są podobne o polityce, o samochodach.


----------



## mateq

^^ Wiesz, on jest trochę bardziej merytoryczny.


----------



## MichalJ

michuu said:


> Prosze o zmiane nazwy watku na:
> 
> [Toruń] Śródmiejski Wilhelmstadt -


Czy to jest powszechnie używana nazwa?


----------



## wiewior

Powrót antytramwajowego trolla:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=585117

^^
odwrót antytramwajowego trolla 
625


----------



## darius.

mateq said:


> ^^ Wiesz, on jest trochę bardziej merytoryczny.


myślałem, że to treść decyduje, a nie merytoryczność. 
W "Klubie..." też jest sporo wątków merytorycznych, np."Kryzys już jest"


----------



## mateq

darius. said:


> myślałem, że to treść decyduje, a nie merytoryczność.
> W "Klubie..." też jest sporo wątków merytorycznych, np."Kryzys już jest"


W ekonomii.

Wątek militarny był kiedyś w hydeparku. Sam go przeniosłem do poważniejszego działu i sądzę, że dzięki temu zyskał.


----------



## ww_lodz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58024943#post58024943

^^ Proszę i od razu dziękuję za zmianę na _[Łódź] Na ulicy, czyli street photo_


----------



## DerMartini

Proponuję skleić nowy wątek w stylu "pierzejowizm kontra modernizm": 
[Urbanistyka] Skończmy romans miasta z autem 
ze starym wątkiem: 
[Urbanistyka] Zawiedziona nadzieja modernizmu – upadek miast


----------



## Popiel

Wniosek o usuniecie postu 625



625 said:


> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/957/wykres2.jpg
> 
> j-32, dzięki za wykres. Pomarańczowy oznacza wysokość nad ziemią? Jeśli tak, to nagłe przyspieszenie opadania na początku ostatniego jaru oznaczałoby, że nie wiedzieli, że to jar, myśleli że się wznieśli! A co sądzicie o tym: Tajemnica Tu-154: Generał walczył o awans?





Popiel said:


> Prosze o wiadomosc na priv od moda który usuwa posty i jeszcze raz prosze o usuniecie postu 625 i nie robienie z forum szamba!!
> na tym etapie jest to pomawianie ludzi i bajka taka sam jak z mgła i z dobijaniem rannych.






Tym razem tutaj proszę o nie pomawianie ludzi i nie cytowanie wiadomości ala Fakty czy Detektyw.
Ja tez poszukałem tak samo śmieszny blog, który szybko wraz z postem wyleciał,mamy na forum podwójne standardy??
Myślałem że wszystkie bajki są kasowane ale chyba bajki MODA nie??
Proszę o liste bajek które daja rade a które nie,które pasuja a które nie bardzo.
Mamy 1 przykazanie forum.
Na forum nie można opowiadać bajek chyba że opowiada je 625 ,bajki 625 choć są bajkami to adresowane sa jak Shrek od 18 +
wtedy sa to bajki prawdziwe...i można się smiać.


----------



## Fellow_traveler

MichalJ said:


> Czy to jest powszechnie używana nazwa?


Do Wilhelmstadtu nie mozna sie przyczepic, to historyczna nazwa dzielnicy Torunia [chociaz dzisiaj juz wyszla z uzycia]. Natomiast niepotrzebne jest pisanie o nim 'srodmiejski', bowiem wprowadza to w blad, jakoby poza Wilhelmstadtem polozonym w Srodmiesciu byl jeszcze jakis inny.

IMO Obecna nazwa watku [Toruń] Śródmiejska secesja rzeczywiscie jest do poprawy, bo o secesji w przypadku tej czesci miasta nie moze byc mowy, natomiast najlepiej zmienic na *[Toruń] Wilhelmstadt*.
_________
done, P-S


----------



## MichalJ

^^
A nie ma na tę dzielnicę jakiejś obecnie używanej nazwy?


----------



## Fellow_traveler

MichalJ said:


> ^^
> A nie ma na tę dzielnicę jakiejś obecnie używanej nazwy?


No teoretycznie moznaby uzyc nazwy Przedmieście św. Katarzyny, ale po pierwsze ta nazwa też nie jest w powszechnym użyciu, a po drugie wydaje mi się mniej scisla w odniesieniu do zabudowy, którą przedstawia autor wątku. Naprawde, wydaje mi sie, ze najlepiej będzie [Toruń] Wilhelmstadt.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531908&page=203

bardzo prosze o przeniesienie wszystkich postow od 4060 do ostatniego z watku inwestycyjnego do watku dyskusyjnego:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404069&page=71
___________
done, P-S


----------



## ww_lodz

ww_lodz said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58024943#post58024943
> 
> ^^ Proszę i od razu dziękuję za zmianę na _[Łódź] Na ulicy, czyli street photo_


Hop hop 
_________
done, P-S


----------



## kowal 3D

kowal 3D said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58003271#post58003271 - posty *3474-3478* przenieść do wątku:
> 
> [Śródmieście] Zachodnia pierzeja ulicy Marszałkowskiej


Ja też hop hop.
_______
done, P-S


----------



## ww_lodz

Dzię-ku-je-myyyy!


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58120189&postcount=11435


Ekhmmm... Na pytanie zresztą odpowiedzi padły całkiem niedawno. No i jeszcze wpis tylko z logiem klubu.


----------



## Konrad.

elHomo said:


> ^^ rozumiem, że jest wtedy możliwość przejścia z jednego sektora na drugi, ale to jest śmieszne żeby tak się odgradzać.
> Przytoczę słowa jakiegoś user'a ze stron SSC.* Polacy są za głupi* żeby mogli w pełni cieszyć się pięknymi stadionami, nieogrodzonymi sektorami...


Tego typu barierki są na większości stadionów. Bardzo proszę o nie obrażanie Polaków.


----------



## Petr

do wycięcia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58027287&postcount=29
__
ok, P-S


----------



## dexter2

Proszę o przeniesienie togo wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=350371&page=53
Do ukończonych 
______
zrobione (pięknie wygląda), P-S


----------



## michael_siberia

625, mógłbyś to usunąć? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1143277

Autor wątku został zbanowany, ale jego "twórczość" nadal szpeci międzynarodowe SSC.

^^
ox
625


----------



## jacca

Uprzejmie uprasza się o dodanie poll'a w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1146951 w Miss Polski z powodu drastycznej sklerozy postującego. Dziękuję 

objaw sklerozy uleczono, gorzej z przyczynami :tongue4: - pm7


----------



## Han Solo

Ja z takim pytaniem:

w HP dużo osób (już ok 40) zaangażowało się w konkurs mundialowy. W powstałym wątku jednak dużo się miesza i powstał pomysł, żeby stworzyć oddzielny wątek - na same typy.

Czy mogę posiadać dwa wątki mundialowe - merytoryczny i niemerytoryczny - bez narażania się na briga lub skasowanie? 

Gdyby zgodę wydano, wskaże posty, które należałoby przenieść 


Biorąc pod uwagę liczbę uczestników, rekomenduje takie rozwiązanie dla dobra całego FPW


----------



## WB2010

Witam i dziękuję za zachętę do założenia konta - na SSC natrafiłem juz w 2004 r. i od tego czasu jestem po prostu uzależniony. Bałem sie skomplikowanych i długotrwałych procedur rejestracyjnych, a wszystko trwało nie dłużej jak 10 minut


----------



## kowal 3D

[Śródmieście] Dworzec Warszawa Centralna - posty *5380-5383* oraz *5385-5393* - del

ok - pm7


----------



## Dantiscum

Dantiscum said:


> polityka i wybory poza PHP i to w agresywnym wydaniu hno:
> 
> cała polityka skasowana - pm7


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58242481&postcount=14810

recydywa tego samego użytkownika w tym samym wątku w tej samej sprawie... eh, może jakieś ostrzeżenie?


----------



## dexter2

Do ukończonych, Hotel już jest zmodernizowany (najwyraźniej forumowicze zapomnieli o tym wątku, jak przeniesiecie do ukończonych, to dodam info i parę fot)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=675692&page=14

ok/PLH


----------



## Ksenofob

Nie wiem, czy to odpowiedni wątek, ale jako młody user proszę o poradę dotyczącą tego postu (i kilku przed):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58279841&postcount=1991

Czy ja też posty innych mogę nazywać _chamskimi_ i pisać że _pieprzą_?
Czy ja też mogę - zamiast dyskutować o architekturze - wekslować dyskusję na sprawy polityczne i oceniać innych jako _miłośników pomylonych pomysłów ministra spraw zagranicznych Radzia Sikorskiego?_ 
Czy - gdy już będę miał na liczniku 2000 postów - będę mógł młodych traktować _per noga_?
Czy _bullying_ jest dozwolony na FPW?

Będą wdzięczny managementowi za merytoryczną odpowiedź. 

X


----------



## takisobiektoś

Do wątku o stadionie to chyba nie bardzo pasuje :| Zresztą zaczęło się od postu 11410, który trafił do niewłaściwego wątku.


Boczkins said:


> No cóż na nagrody dla niekompetentnych(czytaj zalanie Kozanowa) urzędasów kasa jest, a na załatwienie strategicznych spraw już brakuje-szkoda słów


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=571


----------



## 19przemek91

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58301991&posted=1#post58301991

Chciałbym aby zniknął tag: franek wracaj do widzewka

Tagi przerzedziłem, brigi też powinny być, ale jestem zbyt senny, więc tym razem się autorom upiecze. pm7


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## pawelmilosz

Z międzynarodowego o Euro2012:










:?


----------



## wojtor

henry hill said:


> W kwestii formalnej. Czy cały "Klub forum" (polityka, gry, programy, społeczeństwo, kultura, sztuka, akcje, stowarzyszenia, wydarzenia, biznes) jest niewidoczny dla niezarejestrowanych? Czy jedynie "Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa"?


Jak naciśniesz na górze strony na "Log Out" to szybko sprawdzisz.


----------



## salto_angel

Ktoś zabłądził z onetu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58293943&highlight=#post58293943

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58293943&highlight=#post58293943

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58293943&highlight=#post58293943

Z historii postów wynika, że to standard.


----------



## Elvenking

ksmLGs said:


> ^^ ja raczej preferuję porównanie do kuwety :colgate:


Ktoś znowu próbuje wszcząć wojnę gdyńsko-gdańską wpisując podobne rzeczy w temacie o budowie stadionu w Gdyni. Był już "kurnik" parę dni temu i mod musiał wywalić całą stronę niepotrzebnych przepychanek, wiec może teraz usunąć za wczasu?


----------



## myszoman

W wątku [Polska] Polskie miasta z lotu ptaka od postu 715 rozwinęła się jakaś durna offtopicowa dyskusja o tym "kto ma większego". 

W skrócie "wątek z lotu ptaka" potrzebuje "przewietrzenia", o co niniejszym proszę.

pozdrawiam


^^Wycięte w pień/Mika'el


----------



## HS

Ej no, moje ładne zdjęcia Bytomia też!


----------



## markus1234

prosze o usuniecie...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58327619&postcount=39

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58301743&postcount=33

ok - pm7


----------



## Red Dog

Witam, prosiłbym o zmianę nazwy mojego wątku - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934910 - na *[Polska] Nasze projekty modernizacji bloków z PRLu*. Z góry dzięki 

ok/PLH


----------



## Dantiscum

Czy moglibyście usunąć ten post mojego autorstwa w dziale międzynarodowym (rozpędziłem się)? Z góry dzięki.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58365803&postcount=2656


----------



## kwesto

Proszę o usunięcie:



> Naprawdę nie idzie czytać tego lewackiego durnia Bartoszewicza...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57891763&postcount=1125



> a co z tym wspólnego ma Bufetowa Hania?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58387153&postcount=592

^^
3 dni za ppphp.


----------



## KKtw

Poproszę o przesunięcie postów *#1932* i *#1933*

pochodzących z wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=738232&page=97

do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255860&page=254

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## MichalJ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58791123#post58791123
(i następne)

Ręce i macki opadają. Wątek chyba na dziś do zamknięcia?


----------



## dexter2

http://img155.imageshack.us/i/banerdi.jpg/

Proszę o oczyszczenie tego wątku z offtopa; niektórym to nawet dwukrotne upomnienie nie wystarczy...


----------



## pmaciej7

dexter2 said:


> http://img155.imageshack.us/i/banerdi.jpg/


Na pewno dałeś prawidłowego linka? Mi wyskakuje obrazek na imageshacku.


----------



## dexter2

Ups, sorry. Dobrze, że to tylko niegroźny obrazek 
Link tutaj:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557637&page=6


Generalnie od postu 106# bez 111-113 i 122 (ten trzeba by delikatnie wyedytować)


----------



## 19przemek91

dexter2 said:


> http://img155.imageshack.us/i/banerdi.jpg/
> 
> Proszę o oczyszczenie tego wątku z offtopa; niektórym to nawet dwukrotne upomnienie nie wystarczy...


Ponawiam, bo chyba się nikt nie zmierzył z zadaniem nadal.


----------



## 625

Robię.


----------



## Dantiscum

wojująca sygnatura polityczna, widać, że wybory blisko
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=58915


----------



## GrimFadango

^^ A nieprawda, bo msz2 ma tę sygnaturę od dłuższego czasu. Po pierwsze jest to cytat przez który gość wyraża swoje poglądy. Po drugie wcale nie uważam, żeby był wojujący. Poza tym, zamiast pisać w księdze, może sam zapytasz kolegę?


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ Zasada na forum jest prosta: sygantury nie mogą mieć treści politycznych. A że taką właśnie treść ma podpis kolegi nie ulega chyba wątpliwości.

Dobrym słowem nie dało rady, trzeba przemocą. pm7

edit: I jeszcze jeden (niestety) donos polityczny: polityka poza PHP: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58873025&postcount=1088 Ten kolega juz był upominany za polityczną syganturę, zmienił ją, ale tylko częściowo - polityczna treść pozostała w niej zawoalowana.

Był też upominany drugi raz, ale rżnie głupa. No to rżniemy sygnaturę. pm7


----------



## Jaroslaw

Wnosze o *napiętnowanie i ukaranie* wszystkich, a w szczególności modów, odpowiedzialnych za beznadziejne "rewolucje" i brak zmiany na lepsze w wątku (teraz wątkach!), "[Statystyka] Autostrady i Drogi Ekspresowe..."

Napiętnowano.
A tak w ogóle to:
- gdzie zgłaszamy wnioski drogowe?
- statystyka jest w przebudowie i jeszcze nad nią pracujemy.

pm7


----------



## wiewior

Polityka?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58886085&postcount=1520

A gdzie zgłaszamy wnioski drogowe? pm7

Tylko to nie jest wniosek drogowy, a ogólny. Nie piszę o przenoszeniu postów, zmianie nazw postów i innych sprawach dotyczących stricte spraw drogowych.

Ale rzecz działa się w wątku drogowym. pm7


----------



## kipit

*Nowy wątek*

Takie przemyślenia mnie naszły to się z Wami nimi podzielę w tym miejscu.
Proponuję utworzenie nowego wątku (krajowego np pod "Inwestycje ukończone"), w którym to pojawiałaby się najnowsze wieści odnośnie kluczowych budów, wydarzeń etc. a dokładnie odnośniki do odpowiednich wątków regionalnych. Użytkownik wchodząc do takiego wątek zobaczy co się w chwili obecnej dzieje "gorącego" - klika na link do tego wątku i może również wziąć udział w dyskusji. Niekiedy ciekawe wydarzenia mnie omijają bo nie mam czasu otwierać wszystkich podstron i sprawdzać czy pojawiło się coś nowego a najważniejsze ile (tzn ile postów zostało wymienionych np w przeciągu ostatniej doby). Właśnie ta wartość byłaby wyznacznikiem czy dany link umieścić w tym wątku czy też nie. Taki przykład: budowa stadionu X. Średnio w wątku pojawia się 10 odpowiedzi na dobę. Dnia Y wątek rośnie 20-30 postów na dobę. Znaczy, że wydarzyło się coś ciekawego, toczy się dyskusja i wartałoby odwiedzić ten wątek. Moderator zauważa ten "nagły przyrost wątku" (mam nadzieję, że mają taką techniczną możliwość) i zamieszcza link z krótkim komentarzem właśnie w tym wątku. Również jak dzieje się coś ciekawego może to w nowym wątku się pojawić. Przykład: Dosłownie w tej chwili przerzucana na drugą stronę rzeki jest kładka na Wiśle w Krakowie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=790162&page=66 

Nazwy wątku jeszcze nie wymyśliłem ale liczę na Waszą kreatywność. 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## DerMartini

del


----------



## deteroos

Proszę o korektę tytułu na *Miasta Podkarpacia*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155393. Podwójny atak czeskich błędów


----------



## spinacz

Kiedy wątek >>*[Bydgoszcz, Toruń] Aglomeracja – jak współpracować*<< zostanie otwarty? Jak długo może trwać "przerwa na kawę"? To już prawie miesiąc.


----------



## talkinghead

spinacz said:


> Kiedy wątek >>*[Bydgoszcz, Toruń] Aglomeracja – jak współpracować*<< zostanie otwarty? Jak długo może trwać "przerwa na kawę"? To już prawie miesiąc.


A nie lepiej się umówić w Inowrocławiu?
Wątek zostanie otwarty gdy nauczycie się ze sobą rozmawiać.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

...lub współpracować.


----------



## mark40

mark40 said:


> Prosze o zmiane tymczasową nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391269&page=244 na *[Silesia] Tramwaje Śląskie, nowe malowanie citadisów (projekt Avant-garde SMM)*
> ___
> proszę, P-S


Dziękuję.

Post w tym linku do wycięcia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58959279&postcount=3767 i pojawił sie już nastepny http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58959551&postcount=3768

Dzięki


----------



## Molibden

Proszę o małą czystkę w wątku dot. Stadionu Śląskiego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=189
Do wątku weszło kilku nowych userów ze starymi pytaniami, które były już tam wielokrotnie dyskutowane.
Z góry dziękuje.


----------



## salto_angel

Proszę ponownie zamknąć wątek o poznańskim stadionie. Tak jak było, było świetnie.


----------



## 625

Jest otwarty przecież 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=829618

a poważnie, to byłoby tam 1% merytorycznych postów niestety.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Dobry przykład to otwarcie forum GW:

"Syjonistyczny budynek - oczywscie że rozebrać! kupiło tam mieszkania
90 żydów z Izraela a sąsiedzi będą się czuli jak Palestyńczycy bo
przed nim będzie stała uzbrojona ochrona chcecie tego Warszawiacy!? "


----------



## dawidny

Do usunięcia.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59164679&postcount=2882

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59173587&postcount=2885

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59189779&postcount=2886

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59192519&postcount=2889

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59193085&postcount=2890

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59194105&postcount=2891


----------



## demmat

do usunięcia, nie potrzeba w każdym wątku o tym pisać:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59194815&postcount=456


^^OK/Mika'el


----------



## salto_angel

Czy ktoś mógłby tutaj posprzątać proszę. Same pseudo-merytoryczne przepychanki i kwestie co by było gdyby:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=500



^^^OK/Mika'el


----------



## bossrob

Można skasować mojego posta:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59204723&postcount=1360


----------



## demmat

proszę przynajmniej o usunięcie tego posta. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59202947&postcount=3682

BTW, post do którego odnosi się arturro666 też można usunąć. Nie ma sensu rozlewać tragedii Z44 na sto wątków.


----------



## salto_angel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59206847&postcount=4165 -> proponuję pożegnać się z tym userem, albo przynajmniej wakacje. W końcu rok szkolny się skończył.

Edit: dzięki


----------



## kowal 3D

Z wątku "[Warszawa] Nowe inwestycje" posty od 3499 do końca proszę przenieść do wątku o Złotej w hydeparku.


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59202741&postcount=392

polityka poza PHP. Co prawda w vondequ o złotej, ale bez przesady...

ciach - pm7

Dziękuję - S88


----------



## lsquad

Czemu wątek o stadionie Legii jest zamknięty? Nie wiadomo czy ktoś przypadkiem zamknął czy specjalnie. Zero informacji


----------



## mateq

lsquad said:


> Czemu wątek o stadionie Legii jest zamknięty? Nie wiadomo czy ktoś przypadkiem zamknął czy specjalnie. Zero informacji


Na pewno przypadkiem...


----------



## kowal 3D

kowal 3D said:


> Z wątku "[Warszawa] Nowe inwestycje" posty od 3499 do końca proszę przenieść do wątku o Złotej w hydeparku.


Podbijam 

Żaden post nie może być bezpieczny, kiedy grasuje moderator. pm7


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Proponuję tymczasowo w Nowych Inwestycjach Złota44=brig


----------



## timmy2000

wnoszę o wystosowanie pouczenia do pewnego usera, żeby nie wrzucał fotek z telefonu w rozdzielczości 2600x2000
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522672&page=19


----------



## Ellilamas

^^ Tu raczej będzie potrzebny kurs - jak zmniejszać zdjęcia


----------



## sharky_88

Polityka w sygnaturce: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59261987&postcount=703

(To slogan wyborczy JK, jakby ktoś nie wiedział )


----------



## adritt

Dwa ostatnie posty do wywalenia - liki you tube!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=591

wszystko poszło do kasacji-kmotrzak


----------



## Guest

Zaliczam niemiłą niespodziankę - nie mogę zalogować się na forum. O tyle to dziwne, że miałem odznaczone pole "remember me" i nigdy nie musiałem logować się na piechotę. Tymczasem dziś - niespodzianka!! Pola - user i hasło są puste. Kilkakrotne próby logowania oraz wysłanie swojego maila nic nie pomogły - brak jakiejkolwiek odpowiedzi. By przekazać tą informację założyłem konto "pomocnicze".
Co z tym fantem zrobić? :dunno:

polex


----------



## cichy87

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500509&page=782

Znowu się robi śmietnik, bo banda ignorantów niei umie używać google i co stronę zadaje to samo idiotyczne pytanie.

A użytkownik Kakarotto zamiast podwinąć ogon i zmykać to jeszcze podnosi mi ciśnienie swoimi kretyńskimi uwagami


----------



## skansen

Bez awatarów, opisów i sygnatur spora cześć tego forum jest niezrozumiała. Nie wiesz co tracisz.


----------



## MichalJ

cześć ich pamięci.


----------



## skansen

MichalJ said:


> cześć ich pamięci.


Oczywiście dla userów bardzo poważnych, których interesują tylko inwestycje, to wygodne, ale dla tych, którzy lubią poznawać coś nowego - podpisy z linkami do ciekawych wątków są zbawieniem, dla tych, którzy chcą rozumieć dowcipy w Klubie Forum - znajomość dowcipnych awatarów niektórych userów jest koniecznością... Ale nie ma co tłumaczyć rzeczy oczywistych, każdy bierze z rzeczywistości zarówno tyle, ile potrafi i tyle - ile mu potrzeba.


----------



## MisiooZG

Ten wątek proszę przenieść do ukończonych


----------



## demmat

Proszę o zmianę tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=876190

na : *[Warszawa] Nowe zabytki* 

ewentualnie na: *[Warszawa] Świeżo upieczone zabytki
*
Tak jak jest teraz jest nieczytelnie i ciężko znaleźć wątek.

ok - pm7


----------



## Bubak

Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429025&page=521 
począwszy od postu #10413.

przerzedzone - pm7


----------



## Petr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59942025&postcount=2518


^^^^3 dni


----------



## Sandacz nizinny

GiovanniL said:


> *Jebani hiszpanie*....  przepraszam, ale byłem całkowicie za niemcami, chociaż troszkę zamuliłem dzisiaj i zamuliłem w kibicowaniu... Jedyny mecz na tych mistrzostwach, w którym zamuliłem.... :/ Pozdrawiam kibiców Oranje...





GiovanniL said:


> ^^ Zgadzam się!!! *Pierdolony Paul!!!!* Wszystko przewidział!!!! :/





GiovanniL said:


> *Kurwa...* Dla Ciebie to zwykły zbieg okoliczności, jasne, ja też nie wierzę w siły ponadprzyrodzone, ale ta ośmiornica (nie wiem czy wiesz;]) wytypowała dokładne 4 ostatnie wyniki meczów niemców... Mało???  Dla mnie wystarczająco, żeby *bić suce brawo*, hehe!  Paul... You're the MAN!!!


Mocny dryf w stronę onetu w wątku o mistrzostwach...



^^Juz zatopiony


----------



## Habermas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59787203&postcount=2

Spam.

już nie - pm7


----------



## mmjp

Petr said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59942025&postcount=2518
> 
> 
> *^^^^3 dni*


Co, gdzie, jak, kiedy? *KOMU?* Kolejny raz proszę o chociaż to absolutne minimum czyli te kilka literek wyjaśnienia KTO dostaje gratyfikację.


----------



## pmaciej7

mmjp said:


> *KOMU?*


Chodziło o to samo, co post niżej.


----------



## Konrad.

Chciałem napisać priva do kmotrzaka, ale napisze to może tutaj.

Dlaczego zamykany jest temat budowy Wisły? 

Czy naprawdę tak trudno określić jasno zasady na temat pisanie w temacie, a osoby je łamiące banować? Przecież to nawet dobrze dla forum, żeby zrobić odsiew z użytkownikó nie potrafiących przestrzegać regulaminu...

Zresztą w innych poczytnych wątkach też jest wielu spamerów, ale są konsekwentnie nagradzani, same tematy zaś otwarte...

Jeśli brakuje moderatorów, to może trzeba pomyśleć o jeszcze jednym dla Małopolski... Zamykanie tematu, to uciekanie od problemu. Powinna to być ostateczność. Tym bardziej w tym okresie, gdy mamy ostatnie tygodnie budowy - dzisiaj skończono montaż krzesełek, rozpoczęto też instalacje murawy...


----------



## 625

Konrad. said:


> Jeśli brakuje moderatorów, to może trzeba pomyśleć o jeszcze jednym dla Małopolski... Zamykanie tematu, to uciekanie od problemu. Powinna to być ostateczność.


Czy z powodu paru stadionów Polska musi mieć więcej moderatorów niż reszta Świata? Nie.


----------



## Konrad.

625 said:


> Czy z powodu paru stadionów Polska musi mieć więcej moderatorów niż reszta Świata? Nie.


Nie, wystarczy jeden który będzie moderował dyskusje. Czyli robił to co do niego należy. 

Jest to chyba jedyny temat w którym moderator idzie na łatwizne i temat zamyka....


----------



## 625

Konrad. said:


> Nie, wystarczy jeden który będzie moderował dyskusje. Czyli robił to co do niego należy.
> 
> Jest to chyba jedyny temat w którym moderator idzie na łatwizne i temat zamyka....


Nie mamy czasu i ochoty siedzieć tylko nad wątkami stadionowymi, dlatego notorycznie zamykamy na dłuższy czas wszystkie, abyście się uspokoili. W żadnym innym temacie nie ma takiego problemu, poza wyjątkami, jak Złota 44, ale tu każdy to rozumie.


----------



## Petr

polityczna sygnatura: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=112430


----------



## takisobiektoś

Polityka poza PHP, proszę o posprzątanie tutaj od posta 12099 



Pher said:


> trudno się dziwić - niedługo wybory, Dutkiewicz już nie sympatyzuje z PO, więc trzeba dobić dziada. Największym szkodnikiem jest dla mnie Schetyna. Wydaje mi się że to on prowadzi te gierki, a jeśli nawet nie prowadzi to grzechem jest że nie angażuje się w sprawy swojego miasta - jeśli już to tylko się gdzieś oficjalnie pokazuje i udaje że kocha Wrocław, a tak naprawdę wcale nie chce dla niego jak najlepiej, ani nawet ukrócić to bagno, dla dobra miasta. Brnie dalej w te głupie gierki i razem ze swoją partyjką chcąc uwalić Dutkiewicza uwalają wszystkich mieszkańców. Jakiś czas temu mieszkałem na Wojszycach i widziałem go na spacerze z żoną. Jakby był sam to bym mu to pewnie wygarnął osobiście
> 
> uff, wybaczcie, musiałem to z siebie wylać, uważam też że takie rzeczy powinny być mówione głośno, by każdy wiedział czyja to wina


----------



## drugastrona

Proszę o usunięcie (zebrałem w wielu wątkach tak sobie podczas przeglądania, a nie chciałem wrzucać tego pojedynczo):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22568752&postcount=91
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40169256&postcount=2010
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10858689&postcount=59 dubel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25885862&postcount=24
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41506196&postcount=211
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26804906&postcount=4 dubel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5047344&postcount=101
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59992087&postcount=736

Dziękuję.


----------



## michael_siberia

do kasacji:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60073723&postcount=1675
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60073759&postcount=1676


----------



## PLH

Zrobione.

Podawajcie link do konkretnej strony wątku i numer posta, bo tak jest mi dużo prościej usuwać. Dzięki.


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=34803356#post34803356
Na
Ogrody OO. Bernardynów/Podziemny parking w centrum

OO. - pm7

dzieki


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Do kasacji: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60123075&postcount=199

Sorki, pozdr.


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1170583

WTF?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557637&page=9 Od 172 do końca totalny OT.

^^
EOT
625


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

Mysle ze nasza polska kadra moderatorska powinna zajac sie uzytkownikiem o nicku Bandera piszacego na forum ukrainskim. Jak dla mnie to tak jakby ktos stwozyl sobie nick Hitler albo Stalin hno:. Jak uwazacie?


----------



## 625

Niech sobie pisze. Akcja Wisła została zakończona już dawno temu.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60175943#post60175943 post 1387,88

Jeszcze tego brakuje by przepowiednie wrózki wklejać, do usunięcia.

I lepiej przyjrzeć się nowej userce


----------



## pmaciej7

Wesoły Romek;60183487 said:


> I lepiej przyjrzeć się nowej userce


Masz jakieś zdjęcie?


----------



## Pb1985

nie rozumiem tego posta...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60093083&postcount=276

co mają znaczyć te dwa zdjęcia razem..?? sugestia..??
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60093083#post60093083

To chyba jakieś wyrafinowane poczucie humoru, bo ja też nie rozumiem. pm7


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811458

Uprasza się o zmianę nazwy na:
[Trójmiasto] Metropolia kultury (Festiwal Teatrów Plenerowych i Ulicznych FETA, Ladies' Jazz Festival, 10. Sopot Film Festival, DJ Shadow)

Dziękuje się.

Się zmieniło - pm7


----------



## Mruczek

Proszę o przeniesienie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60263377&postcount=431

do odpowiedniego wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075363&page=4

który jest na razie zamknięty. Dziękuję.

ok - pm7


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903276&page=2

Wnioskuję o zmianę w tytule z **** na *****

** - ***


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60210263#post60210263 Ten wątek w dziale 'kultura, sztuka i społeczeństwo'?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ 

Podczas reformy forum stare Po godzinach (koncówka adresu _forumdisplay.php?f=50_) zostało przekształcone w Kulturę, a jako nowy dział został utworzony Hydepark (_forumdisplay.php?f=2060_). Do nowego Hydeparku przeniesione zostały wybrane wątki, a cała reszta, w tym dawno nieużywane wątki jajcarskie, została w Kulturze.

Na dalszych stronach kultury znalazłbyś więcej takich kwiatków.


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o przeniesienie wątków:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378704
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431676
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=11611288#post11611288
do działu Inwestycje Ukończone 

oraz zmianę wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034167
na:
Miejski rower/Infrastruktura rowerowa


----------



## ALESSANDRO

^^
THX


----------



## 625

^^



gdynianin8 said:


> Ty to widze stary komuch jestes
> 
> ...
> Skad Ty w ogole bierzesz te pomysly ? Chyba masz niezlego dilera....


Tydzień.


----------



## Hyper

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1165691 do odpowiedniego działu, najlepiej do ogólnego tematu o infrastrukturze zachodniopomorskiej: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206780&page=34 - moim zdaniem nie ma sensu tworzyć osobnego wątku.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1171511&page=2

W tytule wątku duże eŚ poproszę i spację po kropce.

głyt - pm7


----------



## MichalJ

Czy ja mogę prosić o zabranie dyskusji o pasach rowerowo-busowych na całym świecie z wątku o warszawskim pl. Trzech Krzyży?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60359621#post60359621

Dziękuję.


----------



## sharky_88

MichalJ said:


> Jest też analogiczny wątek o Warszawie. W tym samym dziale.


O Bydgoszczy też, w dziale Architektura i Urbanistyka.


----------



## skansen

Dlatego warto zrobić z tym porządek. Fotozagadki podniosłyby wartość merytoryczną Hydeparku! 

Proszę zatem o przeniesienie tych trzech wątków do działu "Hydepark, Sport i *Zabawa*":

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294534
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1109735
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1166211

Tym bardziej, że to właśnie w HP są tego typu tematy:


Co jest na tym zdjęciu? Podobno to obiekt w Warszawie. 
ODGADNIJ MIASTO-PART II 
Odgadnij wysokość
szukam tytułu piosenki

Miasta polskie jako dział mają zupełnie inny profil, więc proszę o zrobienie porządku i nie tworzenie z poważnego działu azylu dla facebookowych gierek.\\

ok/th


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811458&page=9

To ja, Leclerc!

Michelle z ruchu oporu prosi o zmianę tytułu powyższego tematu na:
[Trójmiasto] Metropolia kultury (DJ Shadow, Monumental Art, Globaltica, Dźwięki Północy, Gdański Festiwal Carillonowy)

ok/th


----------



## timit

prosze o zmiane wątku:
[Konstancin-Jeziorna] Zespół Szkół nr 2 

na
[Konstancin-Jeziorna] Rozbudowa Zespołu Szkół nr 2 o Halę Sportową.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812930

ok/.th


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## wloclawianin

^^ Może by tak przenieść naszą prośbę do tematu Księga brigów i banów ? Bo chyba tam to pasuje w sam raz...


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## pmaciej7

henry hill said:


> Czy na FPW są przeprowadzane jakieś zmiany? Ktoś mi ukradł 80 postów.  Nie wiem czy płakać tutaj, czy szukać sprawcy przez Interpol.


Przeniesiono wątki z działu licznikowego do nielicznikowego, to i licznik się skurczył.



henry hill said:


> Kolega ww lodz kontynuuje tym razem pisząc na ogólnym UPC kto jest pajacem po polsku, a kto nie.


Przez miesiąc nie będzie.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

^^ Sorry za ot, ale zdjęcie rzeczywiście było kiczowate, że hej. Nie przejmuj się nielicznikowymi - od tego czasu już 40 postów zrobiłeś...


----------



## Red Dog

Bardzo proszę o usunięcie tego posta(duplikat):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60737561&postcount=49
______
OK, P-S

Dzięki/RD


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=621
Co poniektórym słonko zbyt mocno przygrzało... *kmotrzak* na urlopie, a w temacie wojenki. Przydałoby się utemperować to i zablokować temat na 2-3dni.

P.S. Możecie też podmienić pierwszy post, został uaktualniony, znajduje się wiadomo gdzie.


----------



## wiewior

"Kulturalny" post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60724127&postcount=4075


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449375&page=43

Do ukończonych. Dziękuję 
______
OK, P-S


----------



## Molibden

W czasie dyskusji trochę zboczyliśmy, zatem proszę Szanownych Modów o przeniesie z wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315096&page=35
do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834596
postów od:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60696085&postcount=699
do:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60754065&postcount=705
Z góry dziękuje.
________
OK, P-S

EDIT: Dziękuje. Molibden


----------



## Argo28

proszę o skasowanie postu 73 w temacie: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60757075&posted=1#post60757075
kliknęło mi się 2 razy, wszystko przez ten skwar 
____
OK, P-S


----------



## desmo

Proponuję zamknąć temat o katastrofie pod Smoleńskiem http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1109585, jeśli nie na zawsze, to przynajmniej do czasu ukazania się nowych informacji. W tym momencie wątek robi się coraz to bardziej polityczny.


----------



## Tu-154-M

desmo said:


> Proponuję zamknąć temat o katastrofie pod Smoleńskiem http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1109585, jeśli nie na zawsze, to przynajmniej do czasu ukazania się nowych informacji. W tym momencie wątek robi się coraz to bardziej polityczny.


Proponuję nie zamykać ludziom ust. Niech mówią.
Brak nowych informacji to... też informacja! 
Bardzo wymowna!


----------



## sebastianzb

Proszę o przeniesienie tego wątku do ukończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679498


----------



## Piotrek Ziom

Ten temat  [Rybnik] Budowa kanalizacji sanitarnej  można już by przenieść do ukończonych, ilość postów w temacie *8 *i sie tak zastanawiam czy by lepiej nie przenieść do głównego tematu inwestycyjnego miasta  [Rybnik] Inwestycje.


----------



## darius.

desmo said:


> Proponuję zamknąć temat o katastrofie pod Smoleńskiem http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1109585, jeśli nie na zawsze, to przynajmniej do czasu ukazania się nowych informacji. W tym momencie wątek robi się coraz to bardziej polityczny.


a ja proponuje przenieść go do "Klubu Forum" od kilkunastu stron wątek jest bardziej polityczny niż merytoryczny.


----------



## kafarek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757178&page=32

dlaczego ten wątek jest zamknięty:bash:.Dziś ostatni wekend Jarmarku i huczne zamknięcie wietnamskich barów. http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...ie_wietnamskich_barow__Juz_w_ten_weekend.html
Rysuje się potężna kartka histori stolicy a wątek leży.


----------



## Rafis

Proszę o wycięcie od postu 12261 do końca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=614


^^ done/Macieks


----------



## susamuruago

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60817755#post60817755

Wątek do skasowania, można przenieść posty do juz istniejących. Wogole to powinno się zakazac nowym userom zakladania nowych wątków.... !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slonychips

Proszę o upomnenie uzytkowanika Erni79. Jego podpis to jawna prowokacja w kierunku mieszkanców Górnego Śląska...


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Jaka prowokacja? W zjednoczeniu siła a i łyk historii by się przydał.

Swoją drogą dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi na ten artykuł


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Czy kogoś jeszcze oprócz mnie wkurza zaśmiecanie "merytorycznych" wątków nonsensownymi komentarzami na zasadzie "patrzcie jaki jestem zabawny"?

vide: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257492&page=93


----------



## grzechool

Błaaagam zróbcie coś z wątkiem o SN i kolejnych wypowiedziach pana Korwina Mikke Który jest już tam cytowany po raz setny i powstaje wielki burdel o niczym.

[polityka=brig] 
^^ To się wie samo przez się.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608&page=739 

#14776 - #14780
Wyczyszczone - pm7


_________________
EDIT:


Frater M.:M.: said:


> Czy kogoś jeszcze oprócz mnie wkurza zaśmiecanie "merytorycznych" wątków nonsensownymi komentarzami na zasadzie "patrzcie jaki jestem zabawny"?
> 
> vide: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257492&page=93



O, to chyba chodziło o mnie i mój tekst z przyziemiem i fotkę. Coś mnie poniosło, i'm sorry
Na szczęście już skasowane.


----------



## Dziki REX

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Czy kogoś jeszcze oprócz mnie wkurza zaśmiecanie "merytorycznych" wątków nonsensownymi komentarzami na zasadzie "patrzcie jaki jestem zabawny"?
> 
> vide: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257492&page=93


Masz absolutną absolutność.


----------



## desmo

Post do usunięcia, odpowiedź na niego też: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60957309&postcount=1334
Kolejna sprzeczka z gatunku Mac vs PC, Linux vs Win itd.

ok - pm7


----------



## dawayne

Proszę o przeniesienie tego wątku do działu Pomorze i Warmia:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755184

ok - pm7


----------



## Ellilamas

Wątek "hydepark" w dziale inwestycji?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1181199

Proszę o przeniesienie tego w odpowiednie miejsce


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ellilamas said:


> Wątek "hydepark" w dziale inwestycji?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1181199
> 
> Proszę o przeniesienie tego do w odpowiednie miejsce


Niedługo założę wątek:

[Wrocław] Gołąb pierdnął

Ciężko znaleźć już jakiekolwiek informacje w tym dziale.


----------



## barnizura

^^ Dorzuć od razu:
[Wrocław] Gołąb pierdnął - hydepark
będzie bardziej przejrzyście.
Ten pierwszy pozostanie na fotorelacje, a w drugim będzie można snuć wizje na temat ewentualnych skutków zdarzenia i przyszłości gołębia.


----------



## Ellilamas

dokładnie tak to wygląda.... hno:


----------



## skansen

Ponawiam swoją prośbę o wyraźne zwrócenie uwagi, mam nadzieję że teraz we właściwym wątku.


----------



## salto_angel

skansen said:


> Ponawiam swoją prośbę o wyraźne zwrócenie uwagi, mam nadzieję że teraz we właściwym wątku.


Podbijam. Doktorek nadaje się do leczenia.


----------



## chmiel22

Proszę administracje o porządek w tym dziale http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=279424&page=58 posty od 1155 do 1160 użytkownika kopernik2010. Są to posty, które nie dotyczą tematu.


----------



## pmaciej7

skansen said:


> Ponawiam swoją prośbę o wyraźne zwrócenie uwagi, mam nadzieję że teraz we właściwym wątku.





salto_angel said:


> Podbijam. Doktorek nadaje się do leczenia.


Na chorobę języka 3 dni zwolnienia.


----------



## noRTH1212

Proszę jakiegoś rzutkiego admina o usunięcie postów od *#3783* do końca w dziale EURO 2012 w Polsce i na Ukrainie III.
Tocząca się nerwowa dyskusja nie ma kompletnie nic wspólnego z EURO 2012

Ucięto - pm7


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

...ani z kulturą osobistą.


----------



## michuu

W zwiazku II etapem przebudowy stadionu prosze o przeniesienie watku z inwestycji ukonczonych do Wielkopolska i Kujawy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343086

ok - pm7


----------



## michuu

Prosze o zmiane watku na [Toruń] Centrum Konferencyjno-Hotelowe Copernicus ****

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=875296&page=5

ok -


----------



## lewandovski

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1118059

Proszę o dodanie do nazwy wątku informacji - [update - 28.07.2010 - Weimar]

_ależ proszę bardzo _

spasiba



_a danki mi nie dasz? _


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Guest

Może dobrym zwyczajem wrocławskie wątki o nieprowadzonych inwestycjach, pozamykać i poczekać, aż coś się będzie działo wzorem Złotej? Np. w Hiltonie niektórych nerwy niosą.


----------



## MarioPolice

Skoro tu to zgłaszam do spisu treści w dziele Fotografia - Miasta Polskie temat Police - Gmina Zielona o miejscowości Police z woj. Zachodniopomorskiego


----------



## tolek_88

1) Karta miejska -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474789

2) Hydepark komunikacyjny Wrocław -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539171

ostatnie 2-3 strony z 2) powinny trafić do 1)


----------



## salto_angel

^^ właściwie dobrze, że zauważyłeś. Popieram, zwłaszcza, że zabierałem głos w dyskusji


----------



## pmaciej7

Przejrzałem te posty, części do przeniesienia nie da się sensownie wydzielić, bo płynnie przechodzi od kosztów budowy torowiska do pytań o posiadanie konta. Ja bym zostawił tak jak jest.

W przyszłości piszta na temat, bo bendom bany :nono:


----------



## lewandovski

Proszę o dodanie do nazwy wątku informacji - [update - 29.07.2010 - Erfurt]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155657&page=2

z góry dziękuję


----------



## orangy

Czy można prosić o zastąpienie za dużych zdjęć wklejonych w poniższym poście linkami ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61102515&postcount=285

Autor jest nowy i chyba sobie nie zdaje sprawy, że nie wszyscy muszą mieć trzydziestocalowe monitory i stugigowe łącza.


----------



## dawidny

Wątek do zamknięcia 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=535763&page=61

Można go w ogóle wykasować i zostawić pierwszy post?


----------



## janex_wwa

Dyskusję stąd, od postu 1878:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257492&page=94

Przenieść tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=829618&page=46

^^
OK - S.


----------



## Solos

Proszę o skasowanie postu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61187073&postcount=12036 kompletnie nie na miejscu


----------



## MichalJ

orangy said:


> Czy można prosić o zastąpienie za dużych zdjęć wklejonych w poniższym poście linkami ?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61102515&postcount=285
> 
> Autor jest nowy i chyba sobie nie zdaje sprawy, że nie wszyscy muszą mieć trzydziestocalowe monitory i stugigowe łącza.


Przyłączam się.


----------



## wiewior

Lekkie przegięcie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61143699&postcount=3905


----------



## Torney

Spam do wywalenia.

1, 2, 3.

OK, P-S


----------



## TETA

Hej

Piszę w imieniu mojego kumpla *firebwoy*'a. Jakiś czas temu założył sobie konto, ale ma poważne problemy z pisaniem postów. Wyskakuje mu okienko, że post musi zatwierdzić moderator. Potem w ogóle się ten post nie pojawia, mimo, że wszystko w nim jest ok. Mogę prosić o zdjęcie mu zabezpieczenia początkującego forumowicza (jeśli takie jest), bo on na pewno się nie wygłupi


----------



## skansen

^^ Musiał kiedyś ostro spamować i jego posty moderatorzy kasowali z adnotacją "spam" - i teraz system go tak blokuje.


----------



## xsxxxxx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61236871&postcount=1803

...ehh..drugi raz.


----------



## Dziki REX

Ja bym ten vondeq zutylizował.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1184427&page=3
___________

poszedł się ten tego.../ P-S


----------



## wiewior

wiewior said:


> Lekkie przegięcie:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61143699&postcount=3905


To już można rynsztokowego języka na tym forum spokojnie używać?
Bo nie widzę, żeby jakiś mod zainterweniował...

zrobione - pm7


----------



## TETA

TETA said:


> Hej
> 
> Piszę w imieniu mojego kumpla *firebwoy*'a. Jakiś czas temu założył sobie konto, ale ma poważne problemy z pisaniem postów. Wyskakuje mu okienko, że post musi zatwierdzić moderator. Potem w ogóle się ten post nie pojawia, mimo, że wszystko w nim jest ok. Mogę prosić o zdjęcie mu zabezpieczenia początkującego forumowicza (jeśli takie jest), bo on na pewno się nie wygłupi





skansen said:


> ^^ Musiał kiedyś ostro spamować i jego posty moderatorzy kasowali z adnotacją "spam" - i teraz system go tak blokuje.


Zapewniam, że tak nie było. Może to jakiś błąd? To nie jest jakiś oszołomiasty gimnazjalista.


----------



## sharky_88

Prosiłbym o utemperowanie tego użytkownika zanim jego ordynarność stanie się zwyczajem (o ile już nie jest).



1vincent1 said:


> Nie chce być wulgarny ale nie otwieraj gęby na tematy, na które nie masz zielonego pojęcia. To raz, dwa to Lechii piszemy przez "ii", a 3 to idź powiedz tym chłopakom co wysyłają dzieciaki z domów dziecka rok w rok na zimowiska i wakacje, zbierają pieniądze na różne cele (np. dla Pawła), różnego rodzaju zbiórki dla dzieci czy bezdomnych...I jak widze jak takich #$%^&* jak ty, co piszą takie coś to mnie normlanie krew zalewa. Całe szczęście że to tylko głupie forum, bo na nic innego nie stać takich ludzi jak ty...





1vincent1 said:


> Dziwi mnie tylko, że nikogo to nie obchodzi. Wszyscy wiedzą, że jest źle ale każdy ma w dupie...





1vincent1 said:


> Just s..t the f..k up.





1vincent1 said:


> Z gówna ponoć bata się nie da ukręcić, a tutaj się udało! daje 8/10


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## krzysztof_wolf

W związku z rychłym rozpoczęciem budowy Kamienicy Moderna http://moderna.gdynia.pl/index.php?page=kamienica-lokalizacja na Pl. Kaszubskim postuluję kolejny raz o zmianę wątku na [Gdynia] - Inwestycje przy Placu Kaszubskim

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597147&page=38


----------



## Tygrys

^^

Ale po co się rozdrabniać? Plac Kaszubski to serce śródmieścia, a mamy przecież wątek zbiorczy o śródmieściu. Ile będzie tych inwestycji na PK? - dwie kamienice CF-Plus, może kiedyś jakiś biurowiec koło GCB i ewentualnie coś w miejsce szpitala. IMO już prędzej należałoby wyczyścić wątek o Transatlantyku z postów dotyczących placu (restauracja) i przenieść je do wątku o śródmieściu, gdzie ich miejsce.


----------



## letowniak

letowniak said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie wątków:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378704
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431676
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=11611288#post11611288
> do działu Inwestycje Ukończone
> 
> oraz zmianę nazwy wątku
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034167
> na:
> Miejski rower/Infrastruktura rowerowa


ponawiam prośbę


----------



## krzysztof_wolf

Tygrys said:


> ^^
> 
> Ale po co się rozdrabniać? Plac Kaszubski to serce śródmieścia, a mamy przecież wątek zbiorczy o śródmieściu. Ile będzie tych inwestycji na PK? - dwie kamienice CF-Plus, może kiedyś jakiś biurowiec koło GCB i ewentualnie coś w miejsce szpitala. IMO już prędzej należałoby wyczyścić wątek o Transatlantyku z postów dotyczących placu (restauracja) i przenieść je do wątku o śródmieściu, gdzie ich miejsce.


Może Kolega ma rację?


----------



## manujoao

Prosze uprzejmie o wydzielenie zdjec Leyli z mojego watku. Niech nam rosna watki konkurencyjne, bo na razie(nie liczac prastarego tematu zalozonego ongis przez Peruna) jam sam jak palec w temacie Monachium.


----------



## Galandar

Dear Polish moderators,

Please take into consideration that the name of Gorski Karabakh (Nagorno Karabakh) used in the topic about Armenia and its capital Yerevan is politicised cause it is an occupied by Armenia part of Azerbaijan Republic and recognized as a part of Azerbaijan by an international community including Poland. So please change the topic name and take out Gorski Karabakh from there: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61327821#post61327821

Thanks for understanding.

Regards,
Galandar

ok - pm7


----------



## pmaciej7

manujoao said:


> Prosze uprzejmie o wydzielenie zdjec Leyli z mojego watku.


Kto to jest Leyla? Jaki _mój wątek_? Gdzie on jest? Gdzie są te zdjęcia do wydzielenia?

I dlaczego w swoich fotorelacjach wklejasz więcej niż 10 zdjęć do jednego posta, hę?


----------



## Leyla91

A ja poproszę o poprawienie nazwy mojego tematu ;D W nicku zjadła się literka ;p
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1185937
Nie wiem czy mogę sama to zmienić, na razie doszłam tylko do tego że mogę zmienić nazwę pierwszego postu. Ale tematu jest dalej niezmieniona ;p Więc to chyba może tylko moderator zrobić 

:doh: - pm7


----------



## manujoao

pmaciej7 said:


> Kto to jest Leyla? Jaki _mój wątek_? Gdzie on jest? Gdzie są te zdjęcia do wydzielenia?
> 
> I dlaczego w swoich fotorelacjach wklejasz więcej niż 10 zdjęć do jednego posta, hę?


Sorewicz, zmeczenie spowodowalo te okrutne zaniechanie, dzieki za interwencje.

To jest jakis limit zdjec w poscie, he?


----------



## Guest

^^
Dobrym zwyczajem jest nie wklejanie więcej niż 10 zdjęć do jednego wpisu.


----------



## MSQ

Prosiłbym by kilka ostatnich postów niedotyczących bezpośrednio budowy przenieść stąd:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61391221#post61391221

tut:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1138865&page=25


----------



## Mruczek

Zaczyna się flejm polityczny w sojuzowym wątku o Erywaniu i Górskim Karabachu. Na razie tylko OT i stosunkowo niegroźne pogróżki, ale sprawa jest rozwojowa.

ok - pm7


----------



## krzewi

Mogę wiedzieć kto mi zabrał cycki? A raczej czy znów nie nadeszły zaostrzenia dla rozmiarów avatarów? To nie fair

Ok wgrałem go na nowo alarm odwołany i chyba nikt nie zginął ziemia dalej się kręci itd


----------



## salto_angel

RadioP said:


> Salto zaryzykuję bana: wsadź sobie kamerę i czytnik linii papilarnych w... (wiesz gdzie). Będzie bezpieczniej
> I żeby nie było OT monitoring można byłoby zrobić tak by nie przeszkadzał w tym co najważniejsze. Kurcze płot można było obniżyć? MOŻNA BYŁO a kamery to co....
> 
> Wankel czy cię ktoś skrzywdził dając dostęp do klawiatury....? Zdziwiłbyś się kto na Łazienkowską przychodzi i kto Legii kibicuje. Na pewno znajdziesz i osoby bezrobotne ale też i osoby po wyrokach sądowych oraz biznesmenów, prawników którzy zrzucają garnitury i drą mordy (proszę nie edytować bo tak się to zwie). I mają z tego zabawę. Zapewne na Legii zdarzy się jakiś incydent i zadyma - na drogach też i co zamykamy drogi, ulicę stadiony....?
> .


Wycieczki osobiste nie są wskazane. Proszę o upomnienie. I reakcję w sprawie poprzedniego zgłoszenia.


----------



## cichy87

proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na :

[Starogard Gdański] Galerie handlowe

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599091

ok - pm7


----------



## jajatore

do ukończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=804002&page=4

ok - pm7


----------



## kakaduPL

Nowe sposoby windykacji by nir0k:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61614201&postcount=6651
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61614123&postcount=4247

Proszę o usunięcie.

hehe, a to dobre - pm7


----------



## Bastian.

Czas przenieść temat do inwestycji zakończonych.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456619&page=149


----------



## kowal 3D

Ten także, i przy okazji zmienić nazwę na *[Warszawa] Restaura Górskiego*

Restaura?

anyway, przeniesione - pm7


----------



## Kaczorm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61587909&postcount=1399

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61637629&postcount=1404

Do kasacji i chyba należy temu typowi profilaktycznie briga za kibicostwo zafundować.


----------



## MStudio

Richtie said:


> Spójrz na to obiektywnie. Przecież każdy przed tym meczem mówił, że będzie pewnie coś koło remisu i dużo goli aby było a co popatrzeć i tak właśnie było, ale nikt się nie spodziewał pewnie aż takiej kanonady. 11 goli ? Przecież o hokej. W jakim meczu o stawkę czy nawet sparingu na tym poziomie, wpada tyle goli ? Takie wyniki to są może w południowej B klasie. Ot po prostu rozegrano teatrzyk, radosny futbol na tak aby wszyscy mieli radoche - nawet trener Arsenalu udawał, ze jest zaskoczony wynikiem. Jak już ktoś powiedział takie kluby zarabiają krocie na takich przyjazdach i chcą aby ich produkt był dobry - i muszę powiedzieć, że produkt był dobry. Zdecydowanie udane otwarcie stadionu. . . przy pierwszych bramkach dla Legii byly emocje. Potem gdy Legia odrabiała to też byly emocje - ogólnie dużo bramek, świetny produkt, Arsenal wygrał, kibice Legii zadowoleni. . . a że Sun i kibice Arsenalu ponarzekają na bramkarzy czy dziurawą obronę ? A co mają robić ? Napisać, ze ich ulubieńcy dali strzelić sobie 5 bramek aby dać radośc warszawiakom ? Wolnego. .. trzeba grac do końca
> 
> Legia pewnie jest silna, ale to zweryfikuje ostatecznie liga i tyle. Nie ma się co napinac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tajny trening dopingu kibiców Widzewa


za filmik...


----------



## Richtie

Pfff. .. co za typ. I co ten filmik złego przedstawia ? Jest zabawny. Chyba, że ktoś nie ma dystansu i poczucia humoru. Nie ma w nim żadnych przekleństw i nikogo nie obraża ani nie atakuje, nie jest w żadnym wypadku wymierzony ani w klub ani w żaden naród. No chyba, że jesteś Żydem i obraża Cię przyrównanie do takiego klubu jak Widzew - no albo na odwrót. .. jesteś kibicem Widzewa i obraża Cię taki dowcip. Ale wtedy jesteś antysemitą i to już Twoj problem


----------



## MStudio

nie no absolutnie... 
taki oto zabawny filmik i jeszcze napiszesz ze zwiazany z tematem watku?!!!

ban powinien byc.

i jeszcze masz czelnosc atakowac mnie na priv...
naprawde żałosne zachowanie.

"UWAGA !!

Wątek pod specjalnym nadzorem!

*Nie będą tolerowane absolutnie żadne prowokacje. Każdy prześmiewczy post będzie skasowany. *Zabrania się pisania o ustawkach. Zabrania się wszelkiego grypsu i slangu stadionowego. Nie wolno używać epitetów, zmian i zdrobnień nazw, czy też specjalnych literówek w stosunku do drużyn piłkarskich (typu: Disco Polo, Legła Warszawa, Amica Poznań). Temat o korupcji istnieje gdzie indziej i tam można wylewać swe żale o obecnym stanie naszej piłki. Inne zasady pozostają niezmiennie dla całego forum.

*Kary dla userów będą wymierzane natychmiastowo i surowo. *

Trzy usunięte posty jednego użytkownika = miesięczny brig. 
"


----------



## Richtie

Lol. Za chwile padnę ze śmiechu z tej napinki. 

Filmik jest luźno związany z tematem wątku, zresztą to jest hydepark i większość posta jest jak najbardziej związana z tematem watku. 

Weź wyluzuj i idź do kościoła albo poczytaj książkę, bo teraz tylko zawracasz dupe mi i moderatoorom 

edit:

ok - mój filmik można uznać od biedy za prowokacje albo prześmiewczy post, czyli to będzie jeden usunięty post = 1/3 briga. Czyli mam jeszcze 2 życia  Gdzie tu widzisz tego bana ? 

Widzisz, ja mam inne podejście do tego niż Ty. Świadczy o tym fakt, ze sam kilka razy pisałem o Lechu per Kuchenkorz albo wypowiadałem się z sympatią o Widzewie czy nawet Legii i Wiśle. Np. wtedy kiedy podkreślałem, ze cieszy mnie awans Widzewa do Ekstraklasy. Bo dlaczego miałby mnie nie cieszyć ? Po prostu mam do tego wszystkiego dystans, nie traktuje tego jak świętej wojny, a filmik jest wg mnie niezmiernie zabawny i aż pokładalem się ze śmiechu gdy go obejrzałem


----------



## Kaczorm

MStudio, weź daj spokój. Filmik był wrzucany na ssc do działu śmiech i widzieli to kibice Widzewa i nikt nie robił o to afery. Rozumiem, że jeszcze czujesz napięcie po wczorajszym meczu, ale daj sobie spokój. Ja osobiście nie widzę niczego obraźliwego.


----------



## MStudio

nie mozna takich rzeczy odpuszczac to prowokacja... i nie chce tutaj sie zbytnio rozpisywac bo kazdy rozeznany w swiecie kibicowskim wie o co autorowi chodzilo, szczegolnie po ostatnich niusach z Poznania i zachodniej czesci Łodzi... to wideo to zaden przypadek...

i nie przekonuja mnie zadne usprawiedliwienia richiego, tymbardziej po tym co do mnie napisał na priv...


----------



## dawidny

A moje ostatnie niusy z wesołego autobusu widzewa spod stadionu na Bałuty są takie że jechano po ełksie jak po łysej kobyle to w życiu nie widziałem takiej nienawiści na widzew ze strony zachodniej strony miasta... pomijam wrzuty na LP k...z P. do j... itp.

życzę ci smacznego obiadu, sam właśnie jem. mstudio wyluzuj


----------



## Kaczorm

Prośba do modów łódzkiego działu. Miejcie pod kontrolom wątek o stadionie Widzewa. To co się tam dzieje, to jakaś porażka. Ponownie proszę o zrobienie czegoś z użytkownikiem Aboslut Włókniarz.


----------



## manujoao

@ MStudio: przypominaja mi sie czasy, kiedy kumple z klasy pytali sie czy nosze mycke w plecaku(bylem tam jedynym kibicem Widzewa, co na pomorzu jest jednak rzadkoscia). Nie robmy halasu o nic. Filmik przedni, tylko gdzie jest moja jarmulka 

Tak samo uwazam za przegiecie obrazanie sie za nazywanie Lecha Kuchenkorzem, czy Pogoni Sledziami/Paprykarzami. Sa to przeca okreslenia adekwatne i nie wydaje mi sie by byly szczegolnie obrazliwe, ba sa takie siakies... swojskie  To tak jakby kibice Derby County spinali sie za nazywanie ich "The Rams"...


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1181199

Po co w dziale inwestycje kolejny wrocławski hyde park, skoro w hyde parku jest wątek info i lans, czyli to samo?


----------



## Ellilamas

^^ też już o tym pisałem i również proszę aby ten wątek przenieść/skasować/zamknąć

dzięki. wreszcie nasz mod wrócił hurra!  łubu-dubu, łubu-dubu...


----------



## 625

^^
Done


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Poproszę o zmianę błędnej nazwy:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1188019

na:

[Łódź] Modernizacja wieżowca Miastoprojektu 

Ponieważ nie jest to, ani nigdy nie był wieżowiec Textilimpexu, poza tym nigdy nie miał 90 metrów, tylko 55. 

Jak to kogoś interesuje, to kiedyś wieżowce nazywały się Centrala Handlu Zagranicznego I & II, ale bodajże Messner zmienił nazwy central handlu zagranicznego i tak jakoś ten jeden wypadł zaraz przed "uwłaszczenie,". Chyba lepiej nazywać tak jak jest to teraz?

^^
done
625


----------



## Richtie

dawidny said:


> Inna sprawa jak długo sami będziemy się przezywać Żydami tak długo będą o nas tak mówić.



I co ? Obraża was to ? :nuts:

Przecież to jest taka piłkarska tradycja wg mnie przezabawna i piękna, ale też często nierozumiana  A jak kiboli Lecha inni będą przezywać "Kuchenki" tzn. że co ? że bycie kuchenką to jest jakaś obelga więc trzeba się obrazić ? Kuchenka to normalna rzecz, choć może być to uważane za jakąś tam szpile ze wzgledu na kontekst fuzji z Amicą. . . 

Nie znam historii Widzewa, ale akurat ŁKS czy Cracovia nie mają się co wstydzić swojej historii bo przed wojną sprzeciwiały się antysemickim postawom - dla klubów endeckich był to policzek w twarz i dla nich byly to żydowskie zespoly - i tak już zostało. To co kiedyś miało negatywny wydźwięk w ustach i uszach endeków czyli de facto większości polskiego społeczenstwa (a pozytywny w w uszach ełkaesiaków i cracoviaków), dzisiaj ma negatywny wydźwięk w uszach. . no wlasnie. . . jeśli dla kogoś jest to obraźliwe albo wulgarne tzn. że siedzi w nim endek


----------



## dawidny

Zauważasz inną twarz i inny masz stosunek do sprawy, ja nie znam wszystkich faktów, co i jak było przed wojną, nie interesują mnie endecy, syjoniści, itp. Interesują mnie realia, bardzo antysemickie lata '90 i dzisiejszy Żydzew, a to nie jest przezywanie to jest nienawiść i nie mówię żebym ja był święty bo nie jestem.

Miałem kiedyś piłkę z napisem RTS, a raczej nie w tej dzielnicy się wychowałem gdzie ten Widzew grał, kiedy pewna osoba dostała tą piłkę do rąk, powiedziała żebym ten napis zamazał, bo Widzew nie jest polskim klubem, jest z Izraela, tam jest jego miejsce. A ŁKS to święty turecki? Nie mniej żydowski. Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi...


----------



## J.T.Fly

Richtie said:


> I co ? Obraża was to ? :nuts:


A czy Ciebie obraża nazwanie pedałem? Jeśli tak, to oznacza, że jesteś homofobem


----------



## Richtie

I co ? Myślisz że bez przezywania nienawiść zniknie ? A Cracovia i Wisła to co ?  Jesteście derbowym miastem, a w dodatku robotniczym - lina frontu przecina osiedla i dzielnice. Chamstwo zawsze będzie - z Zydami i bez nich. 

Dla mnie to jest niezmiernie zabawne i fajne. Zabawne dlatego, że dwie grupy kibiców uważaja się wzajemnie za Żydów, choć jedni i drudzy doskonale zdają sobie sprawę że ani oni ani ich przeciwnicy z Żydami nie mają nic wspólnego  Ot po prostu takie zgrywanie się. A fajne dlatego, że to jest tradycja i historia zespołu. Z jednej strony przypomina o tej żydowskiej łodzi, wyroźnia w jakiś sposób te kluby na tle przeważnie branżowych klubów (milicja, wojsko, kolej, kopalnie miedzi) i przede wszystkim przypomina o pięknych kartach historii tych klubów - ŁKS był jednym z 2 klubów, który w latach 30' sprzeciwił się wprowadzeniu w polskiej lidze numerus nullus i był za to etatowo gnębiony przez władze ligi przy pomocy "życzliwych" sędziów  



Problemem kibicow jest tylko i wylącznie chamstwo i to je trzeba zwalczać, a to da się zrobić co pokazał Poznań. Każdy w Poznaniu zna na pamięć chamską przyśpiewkę na nasz "ulubiony" warszawski klub, ale od wielu lat nie jest śpiewana 

Dlatego też z OBURZENIEM, przyjąłem fakt KASACJI filmiku z mojego posta  Nie było w nim nic chamskiego ani obraźliwego.



> A czy Ciebie obraża nazwanie pedałem? Jeśli tak, to oznacza, że jesteś homofobem


To stwierdzenie jest podobno obraźliwe. Wg mnie trochę faktycznie jest i dlatego troche bym sie obrazil. 

Żyd to stwierdzenie neutrealne, tak samo jak kuchenka albo Rosjanin czy Niemiec. Jakby ktoś Cię nazwał, ty Niemcu albo ty Angliku to byse sie obraził ?  Poza tym czym innym jest życie, a czym innym trybuny, które rządzą się swoimi prawami  Gdybym był kibicem takiej np. Cracovii czy ŁKSu to cieszyłbym się, ze jestem Żydem  Kibicuje żydowskiemu klubowi i jestem Żydem  Zabawne i fajne, hehe.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ten polityczny offtop można dziabnąć z całą stroną:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507805&page=391

ok - pm7


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Dzięki za to i poprzednie


----------



## noRTH1212

Wielce szanowny adminie ( który tam ma akurat dyżur  ) Prośba o precyzyjne cięcie w dziale *[Piłka nożna] EURO 2012 w Polsce i na Ukrainie III* od postu #3810 włącznie do końca. Nie ma to nic wspólnego z tematem i żal to czytać.

Dzięki.


^^przeczyszczone


----------



## jajatore

do ukończonych inwestycji 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=626347&page=8


^^ok/Mika'el


----------



## krzewi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460860&page=27

Prosiłbym o jakieś przeczyszczenie  Tak mniej więcej od 532 postu do końca

Z góry dziękować


----------



## ArJ

Prosze o przeniesienie postow #3665 i #3680
do [Warszawa] Remonty przedwojennych kamienic 


^^Zrobione/Mika'el


----------



## aliveinchains

podziękowania dla modów za zamknięcie wątku o Ramadanie...


----------



## skansen

...za połączenie z ogólnym wątkiem muzułmańskim.


----------



## WSW

Wnoszę o uporządkowanie kilku ostatnich postów z ewentualnym pouczeniem drblade'a o tym, żeby odpowiadać kilku osobom w jednym poście, a nie w kilku pod rząd:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=651736&page=29
strona 28 i 29


^^Robi się/Mika'el


^^ Dziękuję/WSW


----------



## Molibden

W związku z tym (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61821717&postcount=3965) i innymi postami użytkownika janek302 w wątku o Stadionie Śląskim Narodowym wnoszę o (przynajmniej tymczasową) zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=198 z [Chorzów] Stadion Śląski[kolor|70 000|inne stadiony|inne bzdury = brig] na [Chorzów] Stadion Śląski Narodowy[kolor|70 000|inne stadiony|inne bzdury = brig] .

Trochę przeczyściłem. Nazwa zostaje po staremu. pm7


----------



## btyszko

Proszę o przeniesienie postów 343,344,345,346 z TEGO TEMATU do TEGO.

ok - pm7


----------



## Guest

We need emergency, immediately.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=631

Ciężko jest złapać początek tego syfu na dwóch ostatnich stronach.


----------



## janek302

Dlaczego zostały wykasowane moje posty z prawdziwymi informacjami ( wyliczeniami) kosztów Stadionu Śląskiego a kłamliwy post pozostał nadal. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61053317&postcount=3921
Chciałbym również prosić o wykasowanie tego postu ponieważ w Warszawie jest kilka stadionów, a budowany na Euro nie nosi nazwy 'warszawski" a Stadion Narodowy.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61566127&postcount=3944

edit:

Widzę że jakieś dziwne zwyczaje zaczynają tu panować, czyżby to były osobiste wycieczki moderatora pmaciej7 pod moim adresem? Z jakiego powodu zostały wykasowane moje posty wie chyba tylko on sam, chciałbym się dowiedzieć jaki był powód usunięcia tych postów, w żadnym z moich postów nie zostały złamane zasady i regulamin tego forum.


Molibden said:


> W związku z tym (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61821717&postcount=3965) i innymi postami użytkownika janek302 w wątku o Stadionie Śląskim Narodowym wnoszę o (przynajmniej tymczasową) zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=198 z [Chorzów] Stadion Śląski[kolor|70 000|inne stadiony|inne bzdury = brig] na [Chorzów] Stadion Śląski Narodowy[kolor|70 000|inne stadiony|inne bzdury = brig] .
> 
> Trochę przeczyściłem. Nazwa zostaje po staremu. pm7


----------



## Petr

chyba komuś wątki się pomyliły: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61832701&postcount=1944


----------



## MSQ

Do usunięcia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61856573#post61856573


----------



## jajatore

poproszę o przesunięcie do inwestycji ukończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61870381#post61870381


oraz


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551395&page=6

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679498&page=44


----------



## kowal 3D

[Mokotów] Pałac Pieńkowskiej i Czarneckiego

Bez przesady :| Wątek proponuję przenieść do tematu Historyzm w dzisiejszej architekturze.
I przy okazji proszę o zmianę nazwy tego ostatniego na *[Architektura] Historyzm*


----------



## yarross

henry hill said:


> We stopped changing user names because it's very server and time intensive and your user name is also tied into the various XL projects.


Coś zatem w enginie jest skopane. Poprawnie zaprojektowana baza to tylko zmiana w tablicy userów hno:


----------



## xsxxxxx

Richtie said:


> Wynik był WYDRUKOWANY i żadne pitolenie jakiegoś Janka tego nie zmieni.


To jest bardzo poważne oskarżenie, które jednak nie jest podparte żadnymi dowodami, czy takie coś powinno mieć tutaj miejsce? Szczególnie w tak gorących wątkach jak te o piłce nożnej.


----------



## Guest

Wiadomo jaką pracę ma rzecznik, co nieco wybielać musi, ale czemu w wątku o stadionie w Gdańsku rzecznik jest zwyczajnie lżony?


----------



## HS

Uprzejmie proszę o skasowanie tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1196295


----------



## wiewior

nsolak said:


> Wiadomo jaką pracę ma rzecznik, co nieco wybielać musi, ale czemu w wątku o stadionie w Gdańsku rzecznik jest zwyczajnie lżony?


Bo Parsifal tak po prostu ma... I zeby nie bylo problemow, o ktory post chodzi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62142335&postcount=12148

^^
miesiąc
625


----------



## jose_manuel

Pogoda do bani.


----------



## Jaroslaw

wiewior said:


> Bo Parsifal tak po prostu ma... I zeby nie bylo problemow, o ktory post chodzi
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62142335&postcount=12148
> 
> ^^
> miesiąc
> 625


Nic nie widać. Spóżniłem się...

Aha, prosze o podzielenie wątku [S2/79] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy na częsci "w budowie" i "w planach." Obecnie mówi się o tym drugim, i zrobił się straszny Hyde Park, w ramach tematu, tak że jeśli ktoś chce się dowiedzieć o postępach w realizacji najważniejszej inwestycji drogowej w Warszawie, napotyka duże trudności. Z A8 Obwodnica Wrocławia jest o wiele lepiej do tu wszystko jest w jednym kawałku.


----------



## Ellilamas

Czy tylko ja nie mogę wejść na pierwszą stronę wątku o stadionie Cracovii?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281151


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja wszedłem.


----------



## Michał78

Patrycja, nowy użytkownik. Poziom onetu, jak nie gorzej.



Partycja said:


> Dziś stadion wizytowali kibole Śląska (ci co jeżdżą na wyjazdy). Nawet media się zjawiły ale nic pewnie nie napiszą bo nie rozjebali budowy w pył więc nie ma tematu :lol:





Partycja said:


> Pewnie chcą na pierwszym meczu podłożyć bombę i wszystkich zabić
> 
> Powinni ich po tej wizycie od razu aresztować


^^
tydzień
625


----------



## drugastrona

^^ - Udało mi się odzyskać partycję!
- O Ty niewierny chamie, to idź sobie do tej Patrycji!


----------



## 625

michael_siberia said:


> Ja wszedłem.


Nie weszłeś!


----------



## [email protected]

o ty skur....... urwiesz mi od internetu kabel!


----------



## Jakub

Ja też chciałem złożyć skargę: czemu w moim wątku jest taki mały ruch  ? Dwie noce klepałem...

Czekam na wniosek.


----------



## mateq

^^ Daj linka. Bez linka to se możesz wnioskować bez skutku...


----------



## Jakub

Proszę bardzo. Dzięki za dobre chęci i dobrą reklamę  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106603

Pisząc o dwóch nocach, miałem na myśli pracę włożoną w dwie ostatnie strony. A tak napoważnie to zastanawiałem się nad tym, czemu poza garstką użytkowników, której udział oczywiście bardzo mnie cieszy, prawie nie ma tam życia... zwłaszcza, że temat ma w dyskusji i w działaniu prawie nicznym nieograniczony potencjał...

- Tytuł nietrafiony i wątek jest omijany szerokim łukiem?
- Ludziom nie chce się czekać aż filmy się załadują?
- Tematyka i sposób prezentacji nieciekawa?
- Nie wiedzą co napisać lub niechce się?
- This thread is kinda pointless, bo wszyscy memberzy FPW to wytrawni użytkownicy vimeo i yt.. wiedzą, że wszystko jest otagowane i puszczone w kanały, więc sami sobie znajdą?

Keine Ahnung... w każdym razie będę postował dalej, wiem, że kilka osób to ogląda i wystarczy  

Mam nadzieję, że moje zachowanie nie znajdzie naśladowców, bo inaczej to miejsce zamieni się w coś w stylu: "Jesteś u moderatora... !"


----------



## dexter2

Ponownie wnoszę o przeniesienie do ukończonych:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=703520&page=12

Dziękuję.


----------



## Ellilamas

625 said:


> Nie weszłeś!


To był chwilowy problem, już śmiga.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1166211&page=20

Proponuję zamknąć ten wątek - on nie ma nic wspólnego z tym forum, jak ktoś chce oszukiwać w jakichś quizach na facebooku, niech sobie szuka podpowiedzi na onecie. 

Fr. M


----------



## partyzantka

^^ ale bydgoszczanie mają niemal identyczny wątek i jakoś nikomu nie przeszkadza.


----------



## skansen

^^ Nieprawda. Wątek bydgoski skupia w większości ambitnych userów forum, którzy aktywnie uczestniczą w innych dyskusjach, stanowią społeczność FPW i publikuja przeważnie swoje zdjęcia-zagadki. 

Wątek, który wrzucił Frater M.:M.: (popieram jego wniosek) jest przedłużeniem zabawy z Facebooka, a pojawiają się w nim "zeropostowcy" często nawet bez przywitania się i z "pzdr" w podpisie. Wrzucają zdjęcie z reklamą jakiejś pani fotograf i znikają. Ten wątek w zasadzie na należy do forum, zagadki są albo banalne albo już wyjaśnione.Tym nowym userom - zarejestrowanym tu po to, by wspomagać się wiedzą płynącą od forumowej społeczności - nie zależy na tym, co forum to realizuje i promuje. 

Oczywiście nikt ich nie wygania i raczej słabe są podstawy do skasowania czy zamknięcia tego wątku, ale jest on mimo wszystko żenujący. Nie można porównywać wątku pełnego bydgoskich zagadek do reklamy galerii fotograficznej pewnej pani (a tak są podpisane te zdjęcia z Facebooka) i całego tabunu małych kombinatorów facebookowych.


----------



## michael_siberia

Trochę del-postów (moich i cudzych) do kasacji:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62238145&postcount=291
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62203951&postcount=1473
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61886615&postcount=20
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61487861&postcount=107
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62011099&postcount=4041
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62011089&postcount=4042
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53150575&postcount=1320
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53149137&postcount=1317
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53149513&postcount=1318
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53149661&postcount=1319
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51919725&postcount=3174
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51745775&postcount=940
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50867861&postcount=5542


----------



## suwak

Witam,
mam prośbę o skasowanie postów od #541 do końca
w tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394478&page=28


----------



## adam20

sfrustrowany user prosi o briga
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=380982


Private Message: Chuj ci w dupe said:


> Chuj ci w dupe
> Ty jebana mendo, za takie bezsensowne teksty typu "szczyt bezczelności" powinieneś dostać w ryj. Po chuj się przypierdalasz cioto? Masz kurwa jakiś problem?
> 
> to 20 w twoim nicku to poziom twojego IQ tak?
> 
> baranie


----------



## kowal 3D

[Śródmieście] Nowy Dom Jabłkowskich

Kilka ostatnich postów do usunięcia.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

W kontekście wątków z zagadkami to szczera prawda - wątek bydgoski (autentyczny) ma klasę a krakowski (facebookowy) nie dorasta mu do pięt.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=114913&page=275

Proszę o kontrolę nad wątkiem, bo robi się za gorąco, zresztą zjazd trolli .


----------



## rybenbaum

Chciałbym prosić o 2 rzeczy:
1. Przeniesienie moich zdjęć z tego wątku do zamkniętego wątku o meczecie w Warszawie. 

2. Zwrócenie uwagi kolegom, którzy komentują te zdjęcia, że wspieranie organizacji skrajnie prawicowych nie jest mile widziane.


----------



## 625

arturro666

BAN za Hitlera w avatarze i idiotyczny koment.


----------



## janex_wwa

^^nie ten wątek


----------



## Guest

Wesoły Romek;62268095 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=114913&page=275
> 
> Proszę o kontrolę nad wątkiem, bo robi się za gorąco, zresztą zjazd trolli .


Podbijam, niesmacznie się tam zrobiło.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1198049

^^ wątek bez sensu, do kasacji. Jedynie pierwszy post (info z gazety) przenieść do wątku o wieżowcu Gminy Żydowskiej (aktualnie zamknięty)


----------



## Solidium

Zgłaszam ogólną skargę na moich rodziców, bo ostatnio (tj. wczoraj) usłyszałem od nich, że Furgalski to "oczytany człowiek, który mądrze i prawdziwie mówi o problemach w polskiej infrastrukturze" :rant:


----------



## 625

Apropos drogówki, to:



Le5zek said:


> Chłopczyku.
> Sam zacząłeś stosować argumenty ad personam, więc nie dziw się, że jak posiałeś wiatr to zebrałeś burzę.


reszta skromnego dorobku w tym samym stylu, więc ban.


----------



## Piotrek Ziom

Proszę o przeczyszczenie tego wątku  od strony 7ej, niektórzy nie znają umiaru.


^^
się robi!
625

^^
dzięki


----------



## dawid_silesia

Proszę o usunięcie postów 197, 198, 199 i być może 200 z wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415401&page=10


----------



## Galandar

Dear mods, please make sure that in this thread it will say that Abkhazia is a part of Georgia. In the name it was presented as something separate. Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1197561


----------



## salto_angel

Beton został moderatorem i tak zabetonował forum, że aż daitengu musiał zadziałać  Niezłe wejście, czekamy na więcej.


----------



## jose_manuel

del


----------



## gtfokthx

Nick betona był ładniejszy bez kursywy.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Frater M.:M.: said:


> O, a może ja zrobię przedmówcy świństwo i rzucę hasło (które lud może łatwo podchwycić  ) - *Beton na moderatora.*


A słowo ciałem się stało 

Bardzo dobrze, dział warszawski ostatnimi czasy strasznie się posypał, ewidentnie potrzeba świeżej krwi.

Fr. M


----------



## Noxid

Wchodzę dziś na forum, patrzę, a tam "Beton kursywą pisany" hehe. Myślałem, początkowo, że to jakaś sztuczka graficzna , ale postanowiłem poszukać no i tutaj znalazłem odpowiedź. A że to wątek wnioskowy to wnioskuję o wypicie szklaneczki za powodzenie Betona w nowej "pracy".


:cheers:


----------



## Andrus

Prosze o przeniesienie wpisu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62507981&postcount=2371
np. tam :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054533&page=42

Dzięki


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62508621&postcount=6254 - do skasowania, n-ta mutacja artykułu o buncie "Polski A" w dodatku niewiele mająca w tym przypadku wspólnego z wątkiem.

edit: plus http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62509973&postcount=6256 (_niebezpieczeństwo flame'a_)

OK, P-S


----------



## dexter2

AlexFromAlczewsk said:


> No i bardzo dobrze jest WSZYSTKO!:banana: Lodz oraz Spodek odpoczywaje... Moze lat na 20-30 jest i troche spozniona jej budowa, ale lepiej pozniej aniez nigdy. Oczywiscie ze zawsze chlialo by sie jeszcze czegos, a i za to co jest 10 ode mnie!
> :cheers:


 [Kolega jest z Doniecka]



Wesoły Romek;62504685 said:


> Sam odpocznij od komputera :lol:


Żałosne 
hno:


A potem jeszcze gorzej:


Vanaheim said:


> ^^ Wiesz, jak Łodzianie są wrażliwi na punkcie ich hali





ww_lodz said:


> MY??? To nie MY robimy sobie dobrze w wątku o AA. Tylko WY w wątku o EA.


Z wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=62512493#post62512493
Mam nadzieję, że szybko to zostanie skasowane.



^^ done/Macieks


----------



## grzechool

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200733


reklama!!!!!


----------



## Rewera

Noxid said:


> Wchodzę dziś na forum, patrzę, a tam "Beton kursywą pisany" hehe. Myślałem, początkowo, że to jakaś sztuczka graficzna , ale postanowiłem poszukać no i tutaj znalazłem odpowiedź. A że to wątek wnioskowy to wnioskuję o wypicie szklaneczki za powodzenie Betona w nowej "pracy".
> 
> 
> :cheers:


W pierwszej chwili pomyślałem "On był zawsze taki rozmazany?!" i zamrugałem. A potem zacząłem węszyć. 

:cheers:


----------



## takisobiektoś

Stokrotne dzięki dla tej "miotły"  która posprzątała w wątku DG Wrocław.

[QUOTE='[BÉTON!BRUT!]
No i się chyba skończyło, *że tyle osób mnie lubiło, ech *[/QUOTE]
et:


----------



## Smuggler

Według mnie, to powinna być jakaś ceremonia namaszczenia. Albo chociaż zaprzysiężenia na moda. Wiecie, coś w stylu prezydenta. Kościół, pierwsza dama, nieobecny szef opozycji...


----------



## ww_lodz

[Łódź] FashionPhilosophy Fashion Week Poland; edycja jesienna: 12 - 17 października 2010

^^ Proszę o zmianę tytułu

Ok, BB


----------



## Michał Ch.

Smuggler said:


> Według mnie, to powinna być jakaś ceremonia namaszczenia.


Zaprzysiężenie na Centralnym ?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Wszystkim dziękuję 



Smuggler said:


> Według mnie, to powinna być jakaś ceremonia namaszczenia. Albo chociaż zaprzysiężenia na moda. Wiecie, coś w stylu prezydenta. Kościół, pierwsza dama, nieobecny szef opozycji...


W zasadzie Markus nie gratulował. Dla mnie jakby to samo.


----------



## gtfokthx

A nie da się być modem z normalnym nickiem? Beton, wyglądałeś lepiej bez kursywy!


----------



## Wesoły Romek

dexter2 said:


> [Kolega jest z Doniecka]
> 
> 
> Żałosne
> hno:


aha


----------



## sharky_88

625 said:


> @Sharky: doskonały pomysł, można dodawać rok zakończenia po nazwie!


To jak z tym fantem będzie ? Jakaś stosowna zmiana w regulaminie się pojawi by umieszczać datę na końcu (np. [Wrocław] Renoma |2009|) ?

Nie chcę nic sugerować, ale może świeżak by się wkupił w moderatorskie łaski i się tym zajął  :lol:

btw. Patrzę z nadzieją na nominację BB, może warszawskie wątki w końcu nadawać będą się do czytania


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.rmf24.pl/fakty/polska/news-hotel-widmo-wciaz-straszy-w-stolicy,nId,293991



> 17-piętrowy, opuszczony hotel nadal straszy w centrum Warszawy. Jego budowa stanęła w zeszłym roku, a obiekt stał się schronieniem dla bezdomnych i miejscem alkoholowych spotkań. Właściciel tydzień temu zapewniał, że hotel zostanie ogrodzony, ale jego obietnice na niewiele się zdały.
> W tej chwili płot, który kiedyś odgradzał budynek, leży przewrócony na chodniku, a do budynku u zbiegu ulic Chałubińskiego i Wspólnej można bez problemu wejść. Właściciel budynku tłumaczy, że obiekt wynajmuje agencji reklamowej i to ona jest odpowiedzialna za zły stan ogrodzenia. I nie było by w tym nic bulwersującego, gdyby nie fakt, że każdy, kto tylko chce, bez najmniejszych przeszkód może wejść do 17-piętrowego budynku, nawet na jego najwyższe piętro.
> Aby odgórnie wymusić ogrodzenie konstrukcji, Powiatowy Inspektor Nadzoru Budowlanego musi sam ocenić, czy rzeczywiście budynek jest nieogrodzony. Ale urzędnikom od zeszłego tygodnia, kiedy reporter RMF FM zgłosił sprawę, nie spieszy się. Kolejny, bardzo ciężki i równie zajmujący czas krok to ustalenie właściciela budynku. Ostatni etap to ustalenie, dlaczego hotel jest nieogrodzony. Te wszystkie urzędnicze procedury mogą trwać zatem miesiącami.
> Powiatowy Inspektor Nadzoru Budowlanego może też ukarać właściciela budynku, żeby zmusić go do działania, ale jak tłumaczy to ostateczność. Nałożenie kary prawdopodobnie jednak i tak na niewiele by się zdało - w przypadku takim jak ten, najwyższy mandat, jaki mógłby dostać właściciel, to… 500 złotych.


Można prosić o wstawienie tutaj? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375522


----------



## jajatore

Proszę o przeniesienie inwestycji do wątku ukończonych inwestycji:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61683539#post61683539 

oraz 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61870381#post61870381 

oraz 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=612301

ok BB

dziękuje
____
nie podbiłeś!


----------



## 625

ox


----------



## salto_angel

Rozumiem wszystko, ale żeby wątek zakładać aby zadać pytanie?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1197675 

Troszkę przesada.

ok/BB


----------



## WSW

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=193

Niepotrzebnie dokarmiłem i nabrudziłem. Proszę o usunięcie dwóch moich postów.


----------



## xsxxxxx

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Składam wniosek o wymuszenie obligatoryjnego podawania wartości inwestycji w nazwie wątku np: [Łódź] Podziemny multimodalny Dworzec Fabryczny (1888 mln PLN).
> Myślę, że taki dodatkowy estymat będzie bardzo pomocny - także dla gości "dewizowych".


To jest niewykonalne.


----------



## .kp

Proszę o zmianę tytułu bo wyrwałem się do zakładania wątku a ni diabła nie wiem jak się z tego ambarasu wygrzebać i co uczynić aby zmiany takowej dokonać. 

rzeczony wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1207147

na: *[Lublin] Pasaż Victoria*

Prośbę swą motywuję "bo tak będzie adekwatnie".

ok - pm7


----------



## partyzantka

proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=262701

na [Bydgoszcz] Na starej fotografii albo [Bydgoszcz] Fotografie starsze i nowsze.
Prośbę motywuję tym, że w wątku pojawiają się coraz częściej zdjęcia miejsc, które istnieją, tak więc tytuł nie odpowiada treści.
A jeśli spotkam się z odmową, proszę, wstawcie chociaż przecinek przed 'których', żeby było poprawnie.
Dziękuję z góry 

Zmienione. Ale jeśli wyjdzie z tego grubsza afera, to biada, biada...
pm7


----------



## Elninio19PL

prosze o skasowanie tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1207779

Oraz upomnienie użytkownika.

ok/BB


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=63075669#post63075669

4 posty do kasacji.

OK/BB


----------



## Szczecinofil

Bardzo proszę, aby mój post, nr 410, w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1171725&page=21
powrócił na swoje pierwotne miejsce, do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=998619&page=59
dziękuję.


----------



## Richtie

Gregor_11 said:


> Wstyd mi trochę, że kontynuowalem niepotrzebną polemikę z Richtiem, wydawało mi się, że mam do czynienia z poważnym czlowiekiem, nawet nie przeczytałem Twoich ostatnich wypocin w całości, a fragment zacytowany przez Stiggiego mówi wszystko - "moja racja jest najmojsza", nie masz zielonego pojęcia o historii i nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem, jawnie kłamieszhno:


Zostałem nazwany kłamcą. Ja się tak nie bawię. 

Przecież to mnie obraża. . .


----------



## 625

Obrażasz nasz intelekt swoimi wypocinami:




Richtie said:


> Tu masz polskie formacje, które kolaborowały z ZSRR:
> 
> Armia Ludowa
> 1 Warszawska Dywizja Piechoty im. Tadeusza Kościuszki
> 2 Warszawska Dywizja Piechoty im. Jana Henryka Dąbrowskiego
> 3 Pomorska Dywizja Piechoty im. Romualda Traugutta
> 4 Pomorska Dywizja Piechoty im. Jana Kilińskiego
> 6 Pomorska Dywizja Piechoty
> 1 Warszawska Brygada Pancerna im. Bohaterów Westerplatte
> 1 Warszawska Samodzielna Brygada Kawalerii
> 1 Warszawska Brygada Artylerii Armat im. Józefa Bema
> 2 Pomorska Brygada Artylerii Haubic
> 3 Warszawska Brygada Artylerii Haubic
> 5 Pomorska Brygada Artylerii Ciężkiej
> 4 Brygada Artylerii Przeciwpancernej
> 1 Dywizja Artylerii Przeciwlotniczej
> 1 Warszawska Brygada Saperów
> 2 Brygada Zaporowa
> 4 Pomorski Pułk Czołgów Ciężkich
> 13 Warszawski Pułk Artylerii Pancernej
> 1 Pomorski Pułk Moździerzy
> 1 Samodzielny Pułk Łączności
> 3 Zapasowy Pułk Piechoty
> 5 Dywizja Piechoty
> 6 Dywizja Piechoty
> 7 Dywizja Piechoty
> 8 Dywizja Piechoty
> 4 Brygada Saperów
> 5 samodzielny pułk czołgów ciężkich
> 33 samodzielny zmotoryzowany batalion pontonowo-mostowy
> 3 samodzielny batalion obrony przeciwchemicznej
> służby tyłowe i łączności
> W październiku 1944 ze składu armii wyłączono 6 DP a na jej miejsce włączono 9 Dywizję Piechoty oraz włączono do armii:
> 
> 5 Brygadę Artylerii Ciężkiej
> 9 Brygadę Artylerii Przeciwpancernej
> 3 Dywizję Artylerii Przeciwlotniczej
> 3 samodzielny pułk moździerzy
> 16 Brygadę Pancerną
> Dowódca - gen. dyw. Karol Świerczewski
> Dowództwo i sztab
> 6 Dywizja Piechoty
> 10 Dywizja Piechoty
> 11 Dywizja Piechoty
> 12 Dywizja Piechoty,
> 4 Dywizja Artylerii Przeciwlotniczej
> 10 Brygada Artylerii Ciężkiej,
> 11 Brygada Artylerii Przeciwpancernej
> 4 pułk moździerzy
> 5 Brygada Saperów
> 6 pułk czołgów ciężkich
> + Polacy w Armii Czerwonej, przedwojenni obywatele ZSRR
> + Rokossowski, który jest największym kolaborantem bo jest bodajże w top10 ulubionych bohaterów historycznych Rosjan.
> 
> Jak widać przegoniliśmy Ukraińców nawet w kolaboracji bo wątpię żeby ich formacje stanowiły chociaż 1/5 naszych kolaborantów. Zresztą. My kolaborowaliśmy z wrogiem, który wymordował setki tysięcy Polaków w tym 22 000 elit, a oni kolaborowali. .. z de facto sprzymierzeńcem, którego wywiad wspierał ich w wywrotowej działalności w II RP, przeciwko... hmm, przeciwko mocarstwu, które stało za ludobójstwem na ich narodzie (tzw. wielki głodomor, brzmi swojsko, ale zginęło 5-10 mln ludzi). Także kolaboracja ze sprzymierzeńcem przeciwko wrogowi, może być uzasadniona. Polska kolaboracja z wrogiem przeciwko wrogowi już mniej, ale od biedy też.
> 
> Także 2:0 dla Polaków w dyscyplinie: kolaboracja.
> 
> 
> 
> Proponuje policzyć ilu Żydów, Ukraińców, Polaków i Niemców mają na sumieniu Polacy.
> 
> Ukraińskie ofiary już mniej więcej oszacowałem.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o Żydów to proponuje rozpocząć temat od lektury wywiadu nt. szmalcowników, a najlepiej od lektury całej ksiązki:
> http://www.polskatimes.pl/opinie/123738,szmalcownicy-wyrosli-na-obojetnosci-polakow,id,t.html
> Potem można poczytać także o Jedwabnem.
> 
> 
> No, ale po co liczyć ofiary Polaków skoro przyjemniej jest zliczać ofiary Rosjan, Ukraińców, Niemców itd. a z siebie robić jedną wielką ofiarę i bojownika o wolność. Problem w tym, że każdy doszedł do takiego samego wniosku (prócz Niemców, ale oni zawsze byli dziwni) i Ukraińcy liczą ofiary Polaków, Polacy ofiary Ukraińców i Rosjan, Żydzi ofiary Polakow, Polacy ofiary Żydów. Dlatego nie możemy się dogadać.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiem, że w Ameryce biją murzynów, ale Polacy (konkretnie szmalcownicy) wydawali stety niestety Żydów Niemcom, a obawiam się że los Żydów wydanych Niemcom był dużo bardziej jednoznaczny niż los profesorów, którzy mieli duże szanse na przeżycie, zwłaszcza gdy oświadczyli oficerom NKWD, że tak w głębi serca to zawsze byli komunistami, ale zastraszał ich faszystowski sanacyjny rząd. Komuniści lubili takich konformistów bo mogli ich w pożyteczny sposób wykorzystać do kompromitacji polskiego rządu albo firmowania różnych paszkwilów. Każdy by zrozumiał...
> 
> 
> *Proponuje zakończyć polemikę z moimi argumentami bo to, że ja mam rację i to po mojej stronie jest moralna przewaga, jest po prostu oczywiste dla każdego średnio rozgarniętego człowieka. Ja stoję tam gdzie stałem, a wy tam gdzie stało zomo. Proste*.


Żenujący jesteś.


----------



## Red Dog

^^:|

Do kasacji http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63136211&postcount=1897


----------



## Richtie

625 said:


> Obrażasz nasz intelekt swoimi wypocinami:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Żenujący jesteś.


Proponuje pomyśleć i przy okazji wlepić sobie briga na 7 dni za obrażanie użytkowników. Przyda Ci się odpoczynek od forum. A tak w ogóle, to jaki intelekt ? 

Sam jesteś żenujący.


----------



## krakusek

Proszę o zajęciem się wątkiem o stadionie Wisły http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=650 oraz o karę dla *WSZiB Kijowska* m.in. za to.
Przykro jest nawet patrzeć na ten wątek.


----------



## Bolek

Prosimy o zmianę nazwy wątku:*Przekop Mierzei Wiślanej*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=331422
na *Przekop Mierzei Wiślanej i port w Elblągu*

ok - pm7


----------



## jacca

Do przeczyszczenia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724500&page=10 - od #189 OT szybko przeradzający się we flame'a :]

^^
ox
625


----------



## wiewior

Łódzkie trolle w wątku o gdańskiej hali. Poniżej ostatni post (chwilowo) z krótkiej dyskusji o niczym:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63182849&postcount=5521
BTW: dziwnie znajome nicki (często się pojawiają w tym i sąsiednim) wątku.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Uważaj kogo nazywasz trollem, sami "użytkownicy" z 3city włazili do nas i robili gorszy bałagan.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Wątek znowu zamknięty. Skasowałem, dalsze komentarze w tej sprawie będą karane brigami. Istotnie historia lubi się powtarzać.


----------



## ww_lodz

^^ Jeżeli ktoś uważa, że to wina łodzian, to się myli. Nie mam ochoty ciągłego wysłuchiwania ochów i achów n/t EA, i jechania jak po łysej kobyle po AA. I dlatego za każdym razem będę reagował na tego typu komentarze.

Poza tym to gdańszczanin użył słowa "sraczka" w stosunku do łodzian.


----------



## kebe

Proszę o przesunięcie postów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63178543&postcount=2231
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63180865&postcount=2232
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63181029&postcount=2233
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63193145&postcount=2239
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63193713&postcount=2240
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63195497&postcount=2242

do tematu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=108168

oraz o usunięcie postu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63188467&postcount=2234

/OK

BB


----------



## cichy87

przenoszenie dyskusji o EA do Miss

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=63155553#post63155553


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

ww_lodz said:


> ^^ Jeżeli ktoś uważa, że to wina łodzian, to się myli. Nie mam ochoty ciągłego wysłuchiwania ochów i achów n/t EA, i jechania jak po łysej kobyle po AA. I dlatego za każdym razem będę reagował na tego typu komentarze.
> 
> Poza tym to gdańszczanin użył słowa "sraczka" w stosunku do łodzian.





cichy87 said:


> przenoszenie dyskusji o EA do Miss
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=63155553#post63155553


Na razie kasuję i poprzestanę na ostrzeżeniu, tak z okazji weekendu.


----------



## ww_lodz

^^ Nie widzę problemu w założeniu sobie drugiego konta.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Nie rozumiem?


----------



## ww_lodz

"Z okazji weekendu ostrzegasz", ale kto wie jaki będzie następny krok


----------



## pmaciej7

ww_lodz said:


> ^^ Nie widzę problemu w założeniu sobie drugiego konta.


Nie widzę problemu w zbanowaniu obu.


----------



## ww_lodz

:dunno: Jeżeli mnie chcesz zbanować, to bardzo proszę podaj mi chociaż jeden POWAŻNY powód. Bo ja go nie widzę.


----------



## demmat

A ktoś napisał że chce Cię zbanować :dunno:


----------



## człowiek_widmo

Nie lubię donosić, ale nie życzę użytkownik @jurekogorek mnie obrażał, tylko dlatego, że mam odmienne zdanie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63204631&postcount=539

Moja krytyka dotyczyła zaobserwowanej sytuacji i nie była osobistym wyrzutem do użytkownika. Natomiast użytkownik @jurekogorek pije do mnie i mnie obraża.


----------



## pmaciej7

A Ty masz sygnaturę napisaną czcionką o rozmiarze 4 i zawartą w czterech liniach, co jest zupełnie niezgodne z regulaminem forum.

W dodatku od pojawienia się na forum głównie obrażasz wszystkich jak leci. Ostatnie próbki Twojego talentu to gang pieszo-rowerowy i lemingoza. 

To co robimy?


----------



## człowiek_widmo

pmaciej7 said:


> A Ty masz sygnaturę napisaną czcionką o rozmiarze 4 i zawartą w czterech liniach, co jest zupełnie niezgodne z regulaminem forum.
> 
> W dodatku od pojawienia się na forum głównie obrażasz wszystkich jak leci. Ostatnie próbki Twojego talentu to gang antysamochodowy i lemingoza.
> 
> To co robimy?


Ostrzeżenie dla użytkownika @jurekogorek byłoby tu na miejscu i usunięcie pogardliwych wpisów...
O bringa nie proszę, bo równości nie ma.


----------



## J.T.Fly

pmaciej7 said:


> A Ty masz sygnaturę napisaną czcionką o rozmiarze 4 i zawartą w czterech liniach, co jest zupełnie niezgodne z regulaminem forum.


A cytowanie innego usera w podpisie przypadkiem też nie jest zakazane?


----------



## demmat

Nie można cytować używając quote. Taka forma nie jest (chyba) zakazana.


----------



## dexter2

To: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1209565
Proszę przenieść tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306689&page=175, ewentualnie zmienić nazwę na:
*[Łódź] Apartamenty Legionów*

A to: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1209567
Do kosza.

Dziękuję.

OK/BB


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

człowiek_widmo;63207953 said:


> Ostrzeżenie dla użytkownika @jurekogorek byłoby tu na miejscu i usunięcie pogardliwych wpisów...
> O bringa nie proszę, bo równości nie ma.


Nie ma, Al Capone też poszedł siedzieć za podatki i wyrok był wyjątkowo surowy jak na oszusta podatkowego.


----------



## DooCharles

do kończonych

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=896584&page=14

merci


----------



## 625

DooCharles said:


> do kończonych
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=896584&page=14
> 
> merci


Pół roku bana. Miałeś już kilkanaście brigów za wprowadzanie w błąd z ukończonymi i ostrzegałem, że każdy następny to ban.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

^^
Przecież ten budynek jest ukończony ? :dunno:
Sami gliwiczanie stwierdzili, że trzeba by przenieść, ale trochę żal.


----------



## demmat

625 jakieś pół roku temu powiedział, że nie będzie realizował jego próśb związanych z przeniesieniem budynków. Nawet jakby były sensowne.


----------



## talkinghead

Krzycho said:


> Przepraszam za przekleństwo i od razu wyjaśniam dlaczego tak się zdenerwowałem na miesięczną banicję Henrego Hilla; zbliża się kolejny konkurs, a on zawsze daje mi dychę i głosuje na mnie w finale:lol: Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich drętwych małolatów z FPW:cheers:


Małolat pozdrawia 7pakiem.


----------



## Tygrys

Krzycho said:


> To, ze jest to tylko zabawa, nie znaczy jeszcze, ze mozna sobie do woli zasmiecac wszystkie zdjecia wpisami typu jaj, joj, łoj......Henry Hill zawsze pisze ciekawie i duzo o zdjeciach, zna sie na zdjęciach, jego komentarze
> urozmaicają calą zabawę, a Wy Drodzy Moderatorzy(jeden z drugim, nie pierwszy raz) nie potraficie tego dostrzec. Nie widzicie, ze taki uzytkownik, jak Henry Hill, nie psuje tego forum ani w zadnym stopniu mu nie zagraza. Ten ban zdecydowanie mu sie nie nalezy:bash: Od razu zastrzegam, ze nie obrazilem sie na cale FPW czy SSC:nuts:, tylko wkurwilem sie na zaistniałą sytuację.


Jeśli osoba (zapewne mająca cały czas w pamięci kontrowersje i uśmiechy wokół jej setek? postów typu 7/10 z ROT) która pisze tak:



henry hill said:


> Gratulacje Panowie. Szczerze, dostaliście co chcieliście, pierwsze lody przełamane. Zastanówcie się co dalej.
> 
> Mam też pytanie, 30% (lekką ręką) postów na Miss, czy UPC to "7/10", lub
> "zajeb,...7/10"
> "Dobra jest"
> "9 - temat wyczerpany"
> "8 -niech będzie"
> "Moce 9 ! "
> "Klimat fajny 9/10"
> "miazga"
> "9 jak nic!"
> "z spokojnym sercem 10 "
> "bardzo mi się podoba 9"
> "Nie no, świetny. 9,5"
> "Wow! 9/10"
> "9.5 Jak najbardziej! "
> "To lubie 10."
> "Bardzo nice 9. "
> "oo tak- 9 "
> "8/10 fajny budyneczek "
> "superancki 9.5/10 "
> .........
> 
> itd itd etc itp
> 
> Czy panowie mają jakiś nowy pomysł, czy moderator może coś powiedzieć? Bo jeśli nie chodzi o "wartość" postów, dla tematu, to nie pojmuję. To nie tematy merytoryczne, tylko głosowania, wybory.
> Właśnie postanowiono, że trzeba mieć swoje zdanie i opinię.
> Czy powyższe posty są już "opinią"? Bo jeśli nie to czy też będą kasowane?
> 
> Jeśli są opinią i są poprawne, to kay:
> 
> Czy takie same zasady będą obowiązywały na ponad 6 tysiącach tematów na ROT?


w odpowiedzi na taki podpunkt regulaminu UPC:



SoboleuS said:


> * Gdy postujesz swoją ocenę zdjęcia, postaraj się ją jakoś uzasadnić, skomentować. Posty zawierające samą ocenę będą usuwane.
> * Na prośbę administratora SSC, wszystkie głosy niższe niż 7 liczone są jako 7: ma to na celu zapobieganie złośliwemu zaniżaniu średniej ocen.
> 
> Jakieś pytania, wątpliwości?


i wytyka potem komuś, że łamie taką zasadę i że zaśmieca forum mało elokwentnymi postami, to chyba coś jest nie w porządku i gołym okiem widać, że chodzi tu tylko o osobiste porachunki i chęć odwetu, a nie o dbałość o porządek na forum. Ile było syfu w księgach w czasach wojenki na linii henry - zonc? Zawsze wtedy uważałem, że wina leży pośrodku, ale teraz widzę, że chyba niektórzy muszą mieć kogoś, z kimś się będą bezustannie kłócić tylko po to, żeby mieć rozrywkę i pożywkę dla nadmiaru testosteronu, oraz żeby błysnąć. Takie zagrania powinny być na forum tępione i dobrze, że tak się dzieje, zwłaszcza jeśli to recydywa.

Z mojej strony EOT - reszta w rękach modów.


----------



## kwesto

Proszę o wrzucenie aktualnych wizualizacji na pierwszą stronę tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257492 

wizualizacje:

1.http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/6/7850/z7850276X,Tak-ma-wygladac-160-metrowy-wiezowiec-u-zbiegu-ulic.jpg
2.http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/6/7850/z7850316X,160-metrowy-wiezowiec-stanie-u-zbiegu-ulic-Twardej.jpg
3.http://img291.imageshack.us/i/wawatwardahines2abigiva.jpg/

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Nie to że się czepiam, ale one już tam są od 2005 roku.


----------



## kwesto

Wydaje mi się, że są trochę inne, ale jak uważasz. Ty tu rządzisz


----------



## zonc

Tygrys said:


> Ile było syfu w księgach w czasach wojenki na linii henry - zonc? Zawsze wtedy uważałem, że wina leży pośrodku, ale teraz widzę, że chyba niektórzy muszą mieć kogoś, z kimś się będą bezustannie kłócić tylko po to, żeby mieć rozrywkę i pożywkę dla nadmiaru testosteronu, oraz żeby błysnąć.


Mnie nie ma, a Henry jak dostaje brigi tak dostaje. 

(A gdyby tak rozliczyć polityczne wpisy w wątkach o budowach...)

Chciałem tylko powiedzieć, że żyję  i mam się świetnie bez SSC. Lubię pisać o architekturze, dlatego zapraszam do lektury pism sprzedawanych w kioskach tejże tematyce (również auf dojcz  ). 

Pan Zonc teraz żyje tam.  :cheers:


----------



## Fellow_traveler

zonc said:


> [...]
> 
> Chciałem tylko powiedzieć, że żyję  i mam się świetnie *bez SSC*. Lubię pisać o architekturze, dlatego zapraszam do lektury pism sprzedawanych w kioskach


 ...no i wszyscy sa zadowoleni. 
Powodzenia na niwie dziennikarskiej.


----------



## krystiand

zonc said:


> Mnie nie ma, a Henry jak dostaje brigi tak dostaje.
> 
> (A gdyby tak rozliczyć polityczne wpisy w wątkach o budowach...)
> 
> Chciałem tylko powiedzieć, że żyję  i *mam się świetnie bez SSC*. Lubię pisać o architekturze, dlatego zapraszam do lektury pism sprzedawanych w kioskach tejże tematyce (również auf dojcz  ).
> 
> Pan Zonc teraz żyje tam.  :cheers:


Witaj qxyz, tylko nie rozliczaj reszty za posty polityczne poza PHP. My bez Ciebie w wątkach bydgoskich też mamy się świetnie :cheers:


----------



## kędziorek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=168694

Posty od 2376 do końca - moim zdaniem do kasacji.


^^zapewne tak się stanie


----------



## Wesoły Romek

krystiand said:


> Witaj qxyz, tylko nie rozliczaj reszty za posty polityczne poza PHP. My bez Ciebie w wątkach bydgoskich też mamy się świetnie :cheers:


Super, ale skończ syf już robić.


----------



## Red Label

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63367039&postcount=13116
Kryptoreklamy - zwłaszcza tak żenujące i wyśmiewcze powinno się tępić moim zdaniem.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Tępi się. Po przejrzeniu poprzednich postów i dwustronicowy offtop tym wywołany - urlop do oddania stadionu do użytku.


----------



## Gatsby

proponuję usunięcie tego (już raz usuniętego) posta. flejm, offtop i in. atrakcje zapewnione. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63409431&postcount=13153


----------



## Gatsby

proszę o usunięcie posta i wzięcie pod uwagę recydywy (niektórzy kibice są jak dzieci):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63411295&postcount=13155

wątek:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=658



^^oka/Mika'el


----------



## Enterpr!ze

Podbijam kolegę powyżej i mamy kolejnego który nie może sie oprzeć i mimo kasowania postów przez moderatorów dalej idzie w zaparte i zaśmieca wątek jakimiś wymysłami które skoro nie mogą być zrealizowane to po co o nich mówić
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63413105&postcount=13155
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63423367&postcount=13160
wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63423367&postcount=13160



^^Wyjątkowo oporny typ.Dostał 3 dni na przemyślenie postawy.


----------



## Red Label

Proszę o zamknięcie - na stałe,wątków o budowie stadionu Wisly i Cracovii,a umożliwienie jedynie wstawiania fotorelacji - poprzez moderatora,osobiście chyba każdy ma już tej ciągle trwającej wojny między kibicami.


----------



## Enterpr!ze

^^ Odezwał sie ten co ma 27 postów, wystarczą 3-4 miesięczne bany dla tych co ewidentnie wtryniaja się w wątki mając inne poglądy i będzie spokój. Ostatnio sami użytkownicy Wisły dostają miesięczne i dłuższe bany mimo że jak dotąd nie odzywali sie w wątku o Cracovii ale jeśli ktoś jeździ i wszczyna awantury w wątku o Wiśle to upomnienia dostają. Klika przykładowych banow i po problemie


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Proszę o poprawienie litrówki w nazwie tego tematu. Razi mnie 

Z góry ślicznie dziękuję.

 - pm7


----------



## suwak

Proszę o skasowanie tego jednego malutkiego posta - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63433693&postcount=3815



^^ok


----------



## kierownikSZZ

Poproszę o dopisanie do poniższego tematu w tytule PKO Szczecin Open 13-19 września 2010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484500&page=111

dziękuję

tak może być? / PLH


----------



## Torney

^^ Pekao!


----------



## kierownikSZZ

A jednak. PLH Pekao zamiast PKO. Przepraszam za zamieszanie 

Mówisz i masz /BB


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Litości! Czy to forum GW, żeby tolerować takie wpisy od rzeczy?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63450585&postcount=12346

Pozdr.


----------



## Richtie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1210289

Składam oficjalnie nieoficjalny wniosek o przeniesienie tego wątku do działu Polityka, Ekonomia, Społeczeństwo. 

Powód: wszystko wygląda na to, że hydepark będzie dryfował właśnie w tym kierunku więc będzie to dział trochę adekwatniejszy.


----------



## Smuggler

Proszę o reakcję:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63493935&postcount=17444


----------



## J.T.Fly

Smutny troll jest smutny.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63490763&postcount=3381


----------



## markus1234

Z jakiego powodu wykasowano moj artykul o z44 z hydeparku ?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Z tego samego powodu, dla którego jest kasowane city vs. city - ponieważ za każdym razem wywołuje to wielostronicowe offtopy z wzajemnym obrażaniem się dyskutantów.

Poza tym dobrze wiedziałeś o tym, dlatego go wkleiłeś.


----------



## markus1234

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Z tego samego powodu, dla którego jest kasowane city vs. city - ponieważ za każdym razem wywołuje to wielostronicowe offtopy z wzajemnym obrażaniem się dyskutantów.
> 
> Poza tym dobrze wiedziałeś o tym, dlatego go wkleiłeś.


*hydepark* z44 sklada sie w 90% z "off topow" o moherach itd. (popatrz na tagi jakie tam samemu dales). Oficjalny watek z44 jest zamkniety. Jezeli w tym hydeparku sie nikogo z userow nie obraza (co nie mialo miejsca) i nie pisze nic niestosownego z regulaminem SSC (co tez nie mialo miejsca), nie musisz tam nic kasowac. 

Artykul i linki do filmu wkleilem bez jakichkolwiek "zamiarow". Mozesz to jako moderator bardzo latwo sprawdzic jezeli sobie zobaczysz pierwsza wersje mojego postu, ktora potem wyedytowalem, aby wlasnie nie prowokowac jakichkolwiek "wojen". 

Wiec na przyszlosc prosze o odrobine mniej nadgorliwosci. Tym bardziej ze pare stron wczesniej byla juz o tym filmie mowa http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=829618&page=65 i slusznie nikomu to nie przeszkadzalo.


----------



## TommeT

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Z tego samego powodu, dla którego jest kasowane city vs. city - ponieważ za każdym razem wywołuje to wielostronicowe offtopy z wzajemnym obrażaniem się dyskutantów.
> 
> Poza tym dobrze wiedziałeś o tym, dlatego go wkleiłeś.


Beton. Myślę że C40/50 w zupełności wystarczy. Ani mniej ani więcej...

pzdr


----------



## ethanak

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63525203&postcount=171

Proszę o briga dla tego pana - myślę że sugerowanie komuś choroby psychicznej jest chyba obraźliwe?


----------



## Guest

Proszę o likwidację mojego konta. Dziękuję.


----------



## _Mort_

Kasacja postów w wątku złota44 hydepark boli, oczywiście sam musiałem znaleźć uzasadnienie Betona przeszukując zasoby forum bo korona z głowy spadnie moderacji wysyłając mi prywatną wiadomość.
W każdym razie nie zgadzam się z uzasadnieniem bo kasowane są tylko posty nawiązujące do fanaberii niemieckiej prasy, lecz mające racje istnienia bo nawiązują do sytuacji wokół inwestycji. Tak samo powinno się skasować posty o starszych paniach blokujących budowę.
Dziękuję to tyle.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Każdego dnia kasuję ponad setkę postów, gdybym miał każdemu pisać na PM dlaczego skasowałem "dzie jest dzwig, dzie jest dzwig" to niczego innego bym nie robił. 

A temat antysemityzmu ilekroć wypływał kończył się awanturami, brigami i banami, więc uciąłem w zarodku zanim znowu będą odezwy do ludu o odejściu z forum.


----------



## _Mort_

Rozumiem, że tamten post nie mieścił się w konwencji dyskusji, nie o to mi chodzi, ale następny tak, pytałem się dlaczego usunięto news do którego odnosiły się komentarze. Moja wiadomość została skasowana. Postaram się więcej "nie spamować", ale merytorycznej wiadomości nie powinno się raczej likwidować bez odpowiedzi.


----------



## markus1234

_Mort_ said:


> pytałem się dlaczego usunięto news do którego odnosiły się komentarze.


Poniewaz news ten umiescil nijaki markus1234. A on jest kryptoantysemita, kryptoniemcem, prowokatorem, nienawidzi Polski i Polakow, jest psychicznie chorym frustratem i bog wie co jeszcze. (mam nadzieje ze nie zapomnialem jakiegos epitetu). Pare stron wczesniej pojawil sie podobny news, komentaze o Zydach z Lodzi itd. i nikomu to nie przeszkadazalo.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

markus1234 said:


> Poniewaz news ten umiescil nijaki markus1234. A on jest kryptoantysemita, kryptoniemcem, prowokatorem, nienawidzi Polski i Polakow, jest psychicznie chorym frustratem i bog wie co jeszcze. (mam nadzieje ze nie zapomnialem jakiegos epitetu). Pare stron wczesniej pojawil sie podobny news, komentaze o Zydach z Lodzi itd. i nikomu to nie przeszkadazalo.


^^ Gdybyś z łaski swojej ruszył tyłek i faktycznie przejrzał te dwie strony wcześniej, to byś zobaczył, że te posty, o których biadolisz poleciały. Wówczas zwlekałem - zakończyło się to czterama PMkami do mnie oraz dwiema prośbami w tym wątku, aby skasować ten offtop oraz dwoma brigami.

Zadowolony?


----------



## markus1234

#1284
#1289
#1290
#1294

I zeby bylo jasne. Ja nie chce abys je kasowal. To sa posty zupelnie niegrozne. Tak niegrozne jak te ktore niepotrzebnie usunoles.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ No to są jedyne cywilizowane posty z tej dwustronicowej dyskusji, dlatego je zostawiłem a cała reszta to chamskie wrzuty, więc daruj sobie. Załóż sobie wątek na Onecie o polskim i niemieckim antysemityzmie i tam możesz się z koleżkami naparzać do woli. Tu nie.

Ani jednego z tych tagów nie dodałem ja, żeby było jasne, jak już mi coś zarzucasz.

Temat uważam za zakończony.


----------



## Virgileq

:bow::bow: Dzięki BETON :bow::bow:
(serio - z niecierpliwością czekałem, aż te anty- onety zostaną przeczesane)

W końcu ktoś się zajął tą sprawą na forum, bo ja za wtrącanie się w nie swoje kredki już cofniętego bana miałem.


----------



## Enterpr!ze

FortArt said:


> Za skutki nie odpowiadam. Każdy odpowiada za to co sam napisał. Ja pisze konkretnie i na temat. Mika'el wpisał mi bana za spam. Jaki spam?? Tez nie wiesz?


Jesli uda sie wcisnąć pełnowymiarową bieżnie lekkoatletyczną wokół boiska na Wiśle to ja jestem święty :angel1:
A skoro się nie da to rozmowa na ten temat to bezsprzecznie jest :spam1:

A jesli chcesz konkretną rozmowę to na początek znajdź wymiary tej double-bend track i sprawdź jak sie mają do płyty na Wiśle... i koniecznie nas poinforuj co ci wyszło :goodnight


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

@ FortArt - spodziewaj się, że dalej będę kasował prowokacyjne wpisy i chamskie wrzuty na te prowokacyjne wpisy oraz karał jedno i drugie. A artykuł był trzy razy wklejany przez Ciebie i minutę później kasowany oraz cztery razy przez kogo innego. Każdemu dałoby to do myślenia - ode mnie miałbyś miesiąc.

Mumakil92 - 3 tygodnie za chamstwo.

@ Grzaniec z Galicji i Red Label - ostrzeżenia. Sam fakt, że daliście się sprowokować nie tłumaczy obrażania. Zgłaszać takie przypadki, ja kasuję a nie lincz w ciemnej uliczce.


----------



## jose_manuel

Zbyt nerwowy człowiek.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531908&page=211

prosze o przerzucenie postow 4213, -14, -15 (i ewentualnie nastepnych jesli sie pojawia w temacie 'wysepki') do ponizszego watku, gdzie toczy sie juz dyskusja na ten temat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404069&page=76


----------



## 625

jose_manuel said:


> Zbyt nerwowy człowiek.


tydzień na uspokojenie nerwów.


----------



## Elninio19PL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642754&page=65

Kilka postów pod rząd, niestety ten użytkownik czyni to notorycznie. Czy można prosić o zwrócenie uwagi?


----------



## vaqurelotirie

"Zdjęcia chłopaków i facetów jakie wam się podobają (vol II)" 

Co jest obiektem westchnień- raczej zdjęcia czy raczej faceci na zdjęciach?

Trzeba chyba przeredagować zupełnie ten tytuł i nie brnąć w "jacy", "którzy" zamiast obecnego "jakie" ( w domyśle jakie zdjęcia). 

‎


----------



## vaqurelotirie

"Zdjęcia chłopaków i facetów jakie wam się podobają (vol II)" 

Co jest obiektem westchnień- raczej zdjęcia czy raczej faceci na zdjęciach?

Trzeba chyba przeredagować zupełnie ten tytuł i nie brnąć w "jacy", "którzy" zamiast obecnego "jakie" ( w domyśle jakie zdjęcia). 

Może konkurs na zupełnie nowy tytuł?

‎


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Zainteresowani wiedzą o co chodzi, niezainteresowani i tak tam nie zaglądają.


----------



## vaqurelotirie

Wykoślawione znaczenie tytułu wątku bo i tak wiadomo o co chodzi? Spoko.


----------



## Tu-154-M

Niesamowite! 
„Księga skarg i wniosków” – dodaję u siebie do subskrypcji. 
Absolutnie niesamowita lektura!


----------



## lMl

Proszę o wyczyszczenie tej strony --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=765262&page=10

Posty: od 183 do 192 i 195

Dzięki.

ok - pm7


----------



## wiewior

Użytkownik zegar po raz kolejny rozpoczyna niepotrzebną dyskusję o sprawach dawno postanowionych - i tu z punktu widzenia kibola:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63781893&postcount=190


----------



## Slodi

^^dobrze, że to jest tylko Zegar. Padnie bateryjka i przestanie pisać!


----------



## demmat

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1216457

na "[Praga Południe] Sinfonia Varsovia."

ewentualnie na coś w stylu "[Praga Południe] Przebudowa kompleksu Sinfonii Varsovii."


----------



## kospi200

demmat said:


> Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1216457
> 
> na "[Praga Południe] Sinfonia Varsovia."
> 
> ewentualnie na coś w stylu "[Praga Południe] Przebudowa kompleksu Sinfonii Varsovii."


[Praga Poludnie] Sala koncertowa Simfonia Varsovia - tak powinno być


----------



## demmat

Ale tam nie robią tylko sali koncertowej. Odnawiają budynki i ew. stawiają dodatkowe. Po co ograniczać się tylko do hali.


----------



## Guest

Może ktoś sprawdzić, czy przypadkiem http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=646683 nie jest http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=513661 ?

Póki co, to dfgdd nie napisał nic złego, ale jakoś tak mi się skojarzyła piłkarska działalność z kieleckim rozbójnikiem, a rejestracji parę dni po banie. Nic osobistego.

^^
masz nosa 
625

^^
Tak mi przykro, mógł nic nie pisać w swoim stylu o telebimie, a raczej jego braku na kieleckim stadionie


----------



## krzysp1991

Proszę o usunięcie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63854329&postcount=394
____________
Ok, P-S


----------



## Bolek

Proszę o włączenie wątku:
*Port w Koźlu*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=326153
do wątku:
*Opolskie-infrastruktura wodna*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644326
__________
Ok, P-S


----------



## jajatore

poproszę o wrzucenie do ukończonych

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=896584&page=14
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=718264&page=18

____
zrobione, P-S


----------



## Offspring

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od 2120: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63891851&postcount=2120 włącznie, do końca w tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=98736 do szczecińskiego PHP: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=729310. 

Nie mają większego związku z remontem nabrzeży. 
____
zrobione, P-S


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054989

Czy przypadkiem bardziej nie pasuje do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50 ??
____
 racja, P-S


----------



## Petr

Użytkownik mógłby darować sobie obrażanie miasta stołecznego przy okazji kibicowskich pyskówek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63929171&postcount=3501
__
pokasowałem P-S


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63928445&postcount=3498

przesada
_____
3 dni, P-S


----------



## mapmen

proba city vs. city
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63816543&postcount=3399
____
skasowane, P-S


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Proszę o pilną reakcję, ktoś ewidentnie traci panowanie nad sobą i dopuszcza się prowokacji do awantur poprzez personalne docinki: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63914909&postcount=458

Np.: 



> Pla pla pla... Popracujesz trochę, zmiękniesz, jak na razie jesteś na etapie "szable w ręce - i na czołgi".


Albo: 



> Nie bądź dzieckiem.....


oraz:



> Dyskusja z Tobą zaczyna przypominać polemikę z Preziem Jarkiem, który i tak wie lepiej...


Przy takich sformułowaniach trudno o merytoryczną dyskusję i trzymanie nerwów na wodzy.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Zwracam się z takim oto pytaniem do Szanownych Moderatorów. Czy ktoś może udzielić informacji, gdzie znajduje się dokładnie teraz wątek z sondą dotyczącą projektu Europejski Tramwaj Kultury 2016? Niestety nie mogę znaleźć, podobnie jak osoba, która ten wątek założyła, a potrzebne są wyniki tej sondy do przesłania pilnie Prezydentowi Łodzi, gdyż zbliża się termin decyzji o uwzględnieniu projektu w WPI.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Zwracam się z takim oto pytaniem do Szanownych Moderatorów. Czy ktoś może udzielić informacji, gdzie znajduje się dokładnie teraz wątek z sondą dotyczącą projektu Europejski Tramwaj Kultury 2016? Niestety nie mogę znaleźć, podobnie jak osoba, która ten wątek założyła, a potrzebne są wyniki tej sondy do przesłania pilnie Prezydentowi Łodzi, gdyż zbliża się termin decyzji o uwzględnieniu projektu w WPI.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Wystarczyło poszukać:



dawidny said:


> Nikt nie zauważył że poll się skończył.
> 
> Głosującym dziękuję za udział w sondzie.
> 
> *Jestem za ETK [51] 70.83%*
> Jestem przeciw ETK [21] 29.17%


----------



## dawidny

Dzięki sam nie wiedziałem gdzie co jest  Mam nadzieję że Jakubowi to wystarczy.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Swoją drogą, to zamiast zakładać kolejne wątki (to w sumie już trzeci poll na ten temat), trzeba było od razu założyć w wątku o ETK w dziale transport miejski.


----------



## dawidny

Skoro jesteś w stanie to zrobić i byłbyś tak miły to zamknij tą ankietę jaką teraz stworzyłem a otwórz w wątku ETK w transporcie i podepnij tam polla. Rób jak uważasz nie chcę śmiecić, a działam dość impulsywnie.


----------



## drugastrona

Przeglądałem najnowsze sto stron o II linii metra i w związku z tym przy okazji skopiowałem adresy postów do wycięcia. Większość dele, odpowiedzi na dele, i jakieś niewycięte dziwnym trafem pyskówki. Proszę o usunięcie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42949390&postcount=2073
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43427438&postcount=2126
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43809484&postcount=2171
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43809810&postcount=2172
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43810028&postcount=2173
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43810046&postcount=2174
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43811018&postcount=2176
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43811266&postcount=2177
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43811420&postcount=2178
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43811514&postcount=2179
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43812410&postcount=2180
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43845438&postcount=2188
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43846856&postcount=2189
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43872452&postcount=2198
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43932660&postcount=2221
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46468861&postcount=2637
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46500507&postcount=2639
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46995923&postcount=2657
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47225917&postcount=2700
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47437451&postcount=2704
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47437525&postcount=2705
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49793927&postcount=2790
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52155001&postcount=2860 (dubel)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53150327&postcount=2908
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53359989&postcount=2919
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53370365&postcount=2923
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55900019&postcount=2994
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56120089&postcount=3025
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56665697&postcount=3124
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57547233&postcount=3178
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58227929&postcount=3229
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61828007&postcount=3491
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61830439&postcount=3494
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61831771&postcount=3497
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61832215&postcount=3498
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62464151&postcount=3668
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62521671&postcount=3692
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62645285&postcount=3748
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62656757&postcount=3750
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62738433&postcount=3769
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62913707&postcount=3802
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62924333&postcount=3803
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62972661&postcount=3812
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63024977&postcount=3840
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63595351&postcount=3957


----------



## wojtor

Dalszy ciąg uwag o Budowie II linii Metra . proszę przenieść posty 4000-4007 do  [Warszawa] Wizje rozwoju metra: linia III, IV, ...


----------



## truman-lodge

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875&page=104

Proszę o przeczyszczenie co najmniej 2 ostatnich stron wątku ze spamerskich i obraźliwych postów oraz dokładne przyjrzenie się twórczości niektórych userów.


----------



## Ksenofob

Z wątku o II linii metra:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64088667&posted=1#post64088667



Robert_C said:


> ...niech qurwa władza tak się nie szczyci, że podjęła bez nas (bez społeczeństwa) decyzję na co wydać masę publicznych pieniędzy i niech nie daje więcej ciała, jak z kolizją z fundamentami MSN, czy brakiem projektu wywożenia ziemi. Bo to po prostu wstyd.
> 
> Dodano:
> @Ksenofob.
> Trochę nie ten poziom. Z tego co piszesz wynika, że nie masz podstawowej wiedzy w dziedzinie w jakiej zabierasz głos. W takim przypadku lepiej po prostu zadawać pytania zamiast wyrażać opinie, bo Twój ostatni post trąci zwykłym przedszkolem, a wręcz agresywny i personalny styl w jakim piszesz jest podstawą do bana. Ty nie dyskutujesz o problemie (jak być powinno), tylko dyskutujesz ze mną i najwyraźniej za dużo ostatnio słuchałeś Palikota, Kępy i Kurskiego, bo jedyny cel jaki Ci przyświeca w dyskusji to deprecjonowanie dyskutanta.


Chciałbym donieść na siebie.
Mój post trąci zwykłym przedszkolem, nie ma poziomu i - cytuję - qurwa jedyny cel jaki mi przyświeca to deprocjonowanie dyskutanta.

Jakby jednak SSC's menagement doszedł do wniosku, że zadawanie pytań - nawet takich, które wykazują ignorancję współdyskutanta - nie jest złamaniem zasad SSC, a jest nim rzucanie przekleństwami; odnoszenie się ad personam, a nie ad argumentum; szantażowanie banem - to proszę odpowiedzieć koledze Robert_C.

Bo ja z forum SSC się ewakuuję.
Nie chcę, żeby kojarzono mnie z "qurwami" i podobnym słownictwem.
_Trochę nie ten poziom._ 

X


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=544

Off-top sportowy.


----------



## drugastrona

Ksenofob said:


> Z wątku o II linii metra:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64088667&posted=1#post64088667
> 
> 
> Chciałbym donieść na siebie.
> Mój post trąci zwykłym przedszkolem, nie ma poziomu i - cytuję - qurwa jedyny cel jaki mi przyświeca to deprocjonowanie dyskutanta.
> 
> Jakby jednak SSC's menagement doszedł do wniosku, że zadawanie pytań - nawet takich, które wykazują ignorancję współdyskutanta - nie jest złamaniem zasad SSC, a jest nim rzucanie przekleństwami; odnoszenie się ad personam, a nie ad argumentum; szantażowanie banem - to proszę odpowiedzieć koledze Robert_C.
> 
> Bo ja z forum SSC się ewakuuję.
> Nie chcę, żeby kojarzono mnie z "qurwami" i podobnym słownictwem.
> _Trochę nie ten poziom._
> 
> X


:applause: Mądra decyzja :cheers:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ksenofob said:


> [...]Bo ja z forum SSC się ewakuuję.
> Nie chcę, żeby kojarzono mnie z "qurwami" i podobnym słownictwem.
> _Trochę nie ten poziom._
> 
> X


Polecam fora bez zamordyzmu i na poziomie, np. Onet.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ ale ten gość mnie irytował.... Ufff, po bólu 

Betonie, w związku z nagłą ewakuacją Ksenofoba, myślę, że można otworzyć wątek o II linii metra


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

nsolak said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=544
> 
> Off-top sportowy.


Ok/BB


----------



## krzewi

Prosiłbym o połączenie dwóch bliźniaczych wątków czyli 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558990&highlight=zabrze *[Zabrze] w obiektywie...* z http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373604&highlight=zabrze *[Zabrze] W obiektywie *


----------



## Herr Klaus

Kochani Moderatorzy i inni Użytkownicy.

Ja przepraszam, ale czy to normalne, żeby podczas przeglądania tematów w ,,Klubie Forum'' samo forum zażądało ponownego zalogowania się?

Kolejny problem w tym, że jak wpisałem login i hasło, to po zniknięciu ekranu powitalnego wcale nie byłem zalogowany- nie widać było ,,Klubu forum'', za to widziałem puste pola loginu i hasła. I tak kilka razy, niezależnie od przeglądarki.
Zalogowałem się dopiero po tym, jak zaznaczyłem ,,Remember me''.

Czy może mi ktoś wyjaśnić, dlaczego tak się dzieje?


----------



## demmat

Coś Ci się z netem dzieje. Sprawdź cache i inne takie. Też tak przez jakiś czas miałem. A Klub Forum nie widzisz, bo widać go tylko po zalogowaniu.


----------



## salto_angel

Herr Klaus said:


> Kolejny problem w tym, że jak wpisałem login i hasło, to po zniknięciu ekranu powitalnego wcale nie byłem zalogowany- nie widać było ,,Klubu forum'', za to widziałem puste pola loginu i hasła. I tak kilka razy, niezależnie od przeglądarki.
> Zalogowałem się dopiero po tym, jak zaznaczyłem ,,Remember me''.


Jeśli akcja miała miejsce pomiędzy 13:00 a 14:00 to standard i nie ma czym się przejmować. W pozostałych godzinach jest ok.


----------



## Herr Klaus

^^ Zobaczymy.


----------



## salto_angel

^^ Ja widzę codziennie  I ten "błąd" jest już od dawna. Właściwie nie wiadomo czym spowodowany.


----------



## Signar

Temat do wycięcia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221217


----------



## jajatore

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1181275&page=2

na "[Suwałki]Sala koncertowo-teatralna"


----------



## GiovanniL

Mam pytanie.

Czy jak na forum rejestruje się agent, który pisze, że nazwa _Gdańsk_ wzięła się od _Gdanisko_ - krzyżackiej latryny, to mogę mu napisać, że jest idiotą, czy muszę zachowywać powściągliwość do końca?


----------



## mesh

Proszę o przyjrzenie się wątkowi:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875

Uzasadnienie: offtopic, ewidentne łamanie netykiety, jakieś bzdurne przytyki gdańsko-gdyńskie jak w dziecięcej piaskownicy

Dziękuję


----------



## mapmen

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64191311&postcount=9483
city vs. city


----------



## Jamuary

UŻYTKOWNIK 6182 POST NR 1,083 



> Bo najwidoczniej Polacy nauczają się latac.Przeciętny rodak nadal jak ma gdzieś się wybrac do innego miasta nawet nie myśli o tym,by sprawdzic połączenie samolotem,bo sądzi że latanie jest drogie i tylko dla biznesmenów.


i to ja dostałem briga za brak kresek nad literami hno:


----------



## truman-lodge

mapmen said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64191311&postcount=9483
> city vs. city


Kolego wyluzuj i zobacz, że to PHP. 



mesh said:


> Proszę o przyjrzenie się wątkowi:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875
> 
> Uzasadnienie: offtopic, ewidentne łamanie netykiety, jakieś bzdurne przytyki gdańsko-gdyńskie jak w dziecięcej piaskownicy
> 
> Dziękuję


Prosiłem o to samo chyba przedwczoraj, ale bez skutku. Przyłączam się więc do prośby kolegi.


----------



## michael_siberia

Który to od nas dał w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221255#post64198293

tagi "zabiorom" oraz "zabiorom!"?


----------



## GiovanniL

^^ Nie wiem, ale napewno ktoś z jajem.


----------



## Dzwonsson

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64328611#post64328611

Proszę o zamknięcie wątku, uzyskałem odpowiedź na moje pytanie.


----------



## FortArt

[Kraków] Budowa stadionu Cracovii
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281151

Stadion wybudowany i oddany do użytku, budowa hali nie rozpocznie się przed 2012.
W najbliższym czasie będą tylko drobne zmiany w ogrodzeniu sektora gości, poza tym urządzenie i otwarcie lokali komercyjnych w zimie.


----------



## człowiek_widmo

dlachowski said:


> mączna





friscovsky said:


> Szybka i rzeczowa diagnoza


Wszystko z tego wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64304567&highlight=#post64304567


----------



## Enterpr!ze

FortArt said:


> [Kraków] Budowa stadionu Cracovii
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281151
> 
> Stadion wybudowany i oddany do użytku, budowa hali nie rozpocznie się przed 2012.
> W najbliższym czasie będą tylko drobne zmiany w ogrodzeniu sektora gości, poza tym urządzenie i otwarcie lokali komercyjnych w zimie.


200 strona zamyka pewien rozdział, stadion wybudowany i może iść do ukończonych :banana:


----------



## GrimFadango

Dobrzy ludzie, weźcie go ogarnijcie - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598146&page=9, post 175 jakby kto pytał.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ 


baniak95 said:


> Kurwa , dlaczego nie ma na nim meczu euro2012?


To nam pan pięknie zareklamował Stadion Śląski na międzynarodowym.

Dwa tygodnie wczasów. Wyciąć posta nie mogę, musi poprawić 625 albo tamtejsi moderatorzy.


----------



## GrimFadango

^^Dzięki. Chamstwo trzeba tępić. Pozdrawiam :cheers:


----------



## Ellilamas

Szanowni,
prośba o usunięcie politycznego OT w wątku o budowie stadionu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64521881&postcount=877
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64522623&postcount=879
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64522983&postcount=880
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64523505&postcount=882
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64523621&postcount=883
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64523761&postcount=884
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64523905&postcount=885

OT odjechał tramwajem / PLH


----------



## J.T.Fly

Ja rozumiem, że polityczny hydepark (łódzki), ale poziom chyba jakiś by wypadało trzymać?



Wesoły Romek;64330285 said:


> Zdanowska ma zawsze tak ucieszoną japę, że mam wątpliwości co do tego, czy nie bierze koksu .


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64330285&postcount=177


----------



## rybenbaum

donpablo said:


> hmm nie wiedziałem gdzie wrzucić a że akurat ulica się zgadza to postanowiłem tutaj... po co remonty, budować cokolwiek jak w kraju żyja idioci, debile itd. chyba nie trzeba komentować tylko działać. poczucie estetyki w społeczeństwie nie istnieje stwierdzam dzisiaj. g.... w głowie nic więcej. z dzisiaj. za jakośc przepraszam ale przypadkiem na to się natknąłem w trakcie spaceru.
> 
> tak tak ten shit rosnie na mega ścianie tego do niedawna pieknego budynku. jakim ciołkiem trzeba być żeby na to pozwalać wiedzą tylko nieliczni chyba.
> to nie miasto mamy brzydkie tylko ludzi gównianych :/


Powąchałem się i jakoś nie czuję gówna. 

Pytałem też Mamy, która ma aptekę - powiedziała, żeby *donpablo *pił sporo melisy z dziurawcem albo łykał przed snem takie ziołowe tabletki. 

Być może któryś z modów też ma jakąś radę dla kolegi?

Wietrzenie do niedzieli.

/BB


----------



## salto_angel

Te dwa posty out plus może jakieś ostrzeżenie?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64495485&postcount=386
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64504453&postcount=388

i mój też tam niepotrzebny 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64498033&postcount=387


----------



## Wesoły Romek

J.T.Fly said:


> Ja rozumiem, że polityczny hydepark (łódzki), ale poziom chyba jakiś by wypadało trzymać?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64330285&postcount=177


Hoho, odezwał się ten co trzyma poziom :lol: ile Ty tego typów postów napisałeś ?


----------



## dexter2

Wesoły prawda jest taka, że conajmniej połowa Twoich postów to jakiś docinki, głupie i czasami niemiłe komentarze, często dotyczące innych forumowiczów.
Wyluzuj trochę.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Wesoły Romek;64558589 said:


> Hoho, odezwał się ten co trzyma poziom :lol: ile Ty tego typów postów napisałeś ?


Na tak żenującym poziomie ani jednego. Z zasady nie oskarżam nikogo o czyny karalne ani zabronione, bo:
- to niegrzeczne
- to oznacza brak dobrego wychowania
- można się za to spotkać w sądzie


----------



## grzechool

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551103&page=20

proszę o posprzątanie ostatniej strony wątku bo staje się on kibicowskim i ligowym a nie budowlanym

gotowe / PLH


----------



## Handsome by nature

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64580029&postcount=3600

- Skasujecie?

- Skasujemy!

ano / PLH


----------



## xis

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64608285&postcount=719 - jakiś lepszy frustrat.

EDIT; nieaktualne


----------



## PegazKKCC

Ja mam skare do portalu
Dlaczego nikt od lat nie wpadł na pomysł by umieszczać bezpośrednio zdjęcia na portalu ? A nie tak każdy musi sie męczyć z wrzucaniem zdjeć na foto.pl gdzie zanim człowiek sie obejrzy kończy sie limit więc jest to pozbawione logiki.


----------



## 625

PegazKKCC said:


> Ja mam skare do portalu
> Dlaczego nikt od lat nie wpadł na pomysł by umieszczać bezpośrednio zdjęcia na portalu ? A nie tak każdy musi sie męczyć z wrzucaniem zdjeć na foto.pl gdzie zanim człowiek sie obejrzy kończy sie limit więc jest to pozbawione logiki.


Jest to dostępne dla właścicieli kont FPW_Premium, opłata roczna €200.


----------



## salto_angel

PegazKKCC said:


> Ja mam skare do portalu
> Dlaczego nikt od lat nie wpadł na pomysł by umieszczać bezpośrednio zdjęcia na portalu ? A nie tak każdy musi sie męczyć z wrzucaniem zdjeć na foto.pl gdzie zanim człowiek sie obejrzy kończy sie limit więc jest to pozbawione logiki.


Polecam photobucket konto pro. Też miałem zwykłe, ale po wrzuceniu setek zdjęć padło. Koszty naprawdę niewielkie w stosunku do możliwości. Roczne konto premium kosztuje 25USD. Czyli jakieś 70zł.


----------



## PegazKKCC

salto_angel said:


> Polecam photobucket konto pro. Też miałem zwykłe, ale po wrzuceniu setek zdjęć padło. Koszty naprawdę niewielkie w stosunku do możliwości. Roczne konto premium kosztuje 25USD. Czyli jakieś 70zł.


Jakoś nie chce mi sie bawić w płacenie w $ a i 70 zł to według mnie bardzo dużo 
Jest wiele stron , forum gdzie można wrzucać foty bez żadnego problemu więc troche sie dziwie że i tu tak nie można .


----------



## xsxxxxx

^^
Czy wyszedłeś kiedyś po za FPW?


----------



## mateq

Czasami twierdzę, że wprowadzenie abonamentu przez Skyscprapercity nie byłoby złym rozwiązaniem...


----------



## krystiand

Zwykły użytkownik: 10 USD na rok
moderator: 25 USD na rok

Zmiana nicku: 15 USD
Zmiana awataru: 5 USD

I na forum byłby spokój, bo ci co lubią spam by się nie zarejestrowali


----------



## grzaniec z galicji

Red Label chce byc swietszym od papieża... ale nie bede szukal przykladów jego obelg.
Co do meritum, ów post był może i ostrym ale precyzyjnym wyrażeniem zdania co sądze o regularnych wpisach Schroedinger's Cat, red Label, i innych tego typu dla ktorych nie istnienie Cracovii zamkneloby sie 40% zmniejszeniem ilosci postów z tego forum. 
Post o nr 4134 nigdy nie mialby miejsca gdyby nie nieustanne szydzenie z Cracovii w mało elegancki bo nie majacy nic wspolnego z prawda sposób.


----------



## Guest

Nic osobistego, ale wydaje mi się, że kiedyś zbanowano jakąś osobę z logiem Johnie Walkera w awatarze.


----------



## Mr. America

Proszę o poprawę błędu w nazwie wątku:
[Kalinigrad/Królewiec] Odbudowa zamku i starego miasta
Zamiast Kalinigrad powinno być rzecz jasna Kaliningrad.


----------



## PegazKKCC

Ja mam pytanie czy kogoś tu pogieło ;_ ??

Dałem wpis w temacie ZABYTKI / POZNAŃ niszczenie zabytków / że bardzo dobrze że taki temat powstał lecz ten budynek na zdjęciu to nie zabytek i co ? Coś w tym złego ?


----------



## mateq

PegazKKCC said:


> Ja mam pytanie czy kogoś tu pogieło ;_ ??
> 
> Dałem wpis w temacie ZABYTKI / POZNAŃ niszczenie zabytków / że bardzo dobrze że taki temat powstał lecz ten budynek na zdjęciu to nie zabytek i co ? Coś w tym złego ?


Widzę, że od czasu bana na dwóch twoich poprzednich kontach nie nauczyłeś się czytać. 

BAN.


----------



## Molibden

Dobry wieczór.
W wątku o stadionie GKS Katowice pojawił się mały bajzel. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423892&page=25
(Chodzi mi głównie o jakieś wyskoki ze stadionem Wisły i biedaszybami. Stadion Wisły ma swój wątek )
Z góry serdeczne Bóg Zapłać.


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270758

^^Prosze o zmiane nazwy na: *[Kielce] Nowy Port Lotniczy Kielce - Obice*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64886591#post64886591

^^Prosze o usuniecie od postu #65 (wlacznie z nim) do konca.


----------



## -PePe-

haxman said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64886591#post64886591
> 
> ^^Prosze o usuniecie od postu #65 (wlacznie z nim) do konca.


Chyba żartujesz?

Cała dyskusja poszła o ten post: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64059097&postcount=64

a ty prosisz o usunięcie, wszystkich innych, które mówią że to nie prawda:nuts:

Jeżeli ktoś może prosić o usunięcie postów i których w tym wątku to @Deo.


----------



## salto_angel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500509&page=746 -> prosi się o reakcję na akcję.


----------



## Citizen_From_TBG

Proszę o przerzucenie dyskusji o autobusach z ostatnich 2 stron z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470148&page=118 do odpowiedniego o komunikacji tj. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573741 

Z góry dzięki


----------



## redoxygene

haxman said:


> ^^Prosze o usuniecie od postu #65 (wlacznie z nim) do konca.


Jeśli już usuwać, to od postu nr 64, bo w nim zawarta jest nieprawdziwa informacja. 



-PePe- said:


> Chyba żartujesz?


Może trzeba tutaj naświetlić w czym jest problem - koledzy z Kielc się obrazili, że ktoś śmiał im powiedzieć, iż ich amfiteatr Kadzielnia nie jest największy w Polsce, bo nie jest, co w wątku jest opisane.


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553742&page=238

prosze o przeniesienie postow od 4748 do ostatniego, totalny off top.
prosze o przeniesienie do ponizszego watku dyskusyjnego:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404069


----------



## Deo

-PePe- said:


> Chyba żartujesz?
> 
> Cała dyskusja poszła o ten post:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64059097&postcount=64
> 
> a ty prosisz o usunięcie, wszystkich innych, które mówią że to nie prawda:nuts:
> 
> Jeżeli ktoś może prosić o usunięcie postów i których w tym wątku to @Deo.


Więc Deo prosi o usunięcie postów: 64 - 81, jak i o nie wykłócanie się kto ma większego w wątku, który do tego nie służy.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1138435&page=4


----------



## smar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64881295#post64881295
^^Prośba o usunięcie postów #447, 448, 449.

ok - pm7


----------



## haxman

haxman said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270758
> 
> ^^Prosze o zmiane nazwy na: *[Kielce] Nowy Port Lotniczy Kielce - Obice*


Ponawiam.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64935513#post64935513

Prosze o usuniecie czlonu "2007" z nazwy.

ok / PLH


----------



## kalle_sg

Proszę o przeniesienie ostatnich kilku postów z wątku [Kraków] Balice do bardziej dopasowanego do tego tematu LOT.

ok/BB


----------



## partyzantka

do ukończonych, poproszę:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544694


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401152

Chyba można usunąć .


----------



## michuu

Prosze o zmiane nazwy watku z [Toruń] Stadion Żużlowy (15.000) na [Toruń] Stadion Żużlowy - Motoarena (15.500)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343086


----------



## Tu-154-M

> *Tu-154-M*
> 
> Pytanie.
> Wrzuciłem w ubiegłym tygodniu kilka szybkich zdań na temat wrażeń
> z odcinka trasy H-13: Lwów -> Sambor -> Krościenko (granica UA/PL).
> WPIS ZNIKNĄŁ. Z jakiego powodu?





> *pmaciej7*
> 
> Kilka już razy w wątkach wschodnioeuropejskich ostrzegaliśmy, że wszelkie
> porównywania typu "u nas dobrze, u nich syf", "oni mają więcej autostrad,
> a u nas dziury" będą kasowane.


Ale to nie było pustawe przeciwstawianie, lecz praktyczne i ostrzegające wołanie
do czytelników tamtego wątku, aby omijać wymieniony odcinek dziurawca.

To jakiś grzech?


----------



## pmaciej7

Tu-154-M said:


> Na przejściu granicznym w Krościenku, przejechawszy szlaban, zatrzymałem
> auto, wysiadłem i padłem na świeżutki asfalt, całując go jak kromkę chleba...
> 
> Za plecami usłyszałem śmiech polskich pograniczników, którzy rzucili do mnie,
> że nie pierwszy ja i na pewno nie ostatni, który pokochał i docenił drogi PL.


:|


----------



## broker

broker said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553742&page=238
> 
> prosze o przeniesienie postow od 4748 do 4779, totalny off top.
> prosze o przeniesienie do ponizszego watku dyskusyjnego:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404069


ponawiam prośbę, bo w mmiędzyczasie offtop tylko się rozrósł.


----------



## decapitated

Ej, no czemuście usunęli mojego posta z czasu na śmiech?


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## demmat

Tak. Wątek o Apple został przeniesiony do działu "Gry i programy..."


----------



## kowal 3D

Marihuana

Proponuję zmienić nazwę na: *Narkotyki*


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

kowal 3D said:


> Marihuana
> 
> Proponuję zmienić nazwę na: *Narkotyki*


I tak miękkie zamienia się na twarde.


----------



## kowal 3D

I tak jeszcze co do działu _Gry i programy komputerowe_. Jakiś czas temu zgłaszałem wniosek o wydzielenie subforum dla SimCity. Trochę by to uporządkowało ww. dział. Co myślicie?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^

- Tato, co to jest reforma?
- Zaraz ci pokażę - mówi ojciec. Bierze wiadro ziemniaków i przesypuje je do drugiego wiadra. - Widzisz, synku? To jest właśnie reforma.
- Ale tato, nie rozumiem. Było wiadro ziemniaków i jest wiadro ziemniaków. Nic się nie zmieniło.
- To fakt, ale ile przy tym hałasu.


----------



## kowal 3D

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> - Tato, co to jest reforma?
> - Zaraz ci pokażę - mówi ojciec. Bierze wiadro ziemniaków i przesypuje je do drugiego wiadra. - Widzisz, synku? To jest właśnie reforma.
> - Ale tato, nie rozumiem. Było wiadro ziemniaków i jest wiadro ziemniaków. Nic się nie zmieniło.
> - To fakt, ale ile przy tym hałasu.


Wydzielenie wewnątrz działu _Gry.._ osobnego subforum dałoby większy porządek. Teraz wątki o SimCity mieszają się z pozostałymi. Gdyby SC umieścić w jednym miejscu to wszyscy by zyskali: ci których SC nie interesuje mieliby "czysty" dział, a ci których interesuje mieliby wszystkie swoje tematy w jednym miejscu.


----------



## Tygrys

^^

Wystarczy tylko dodać tag "SimCity" do każdego wątku i gotowe - wszystkie wątki o tej grze są w jednym miejscu. 

Tagi to pożyteczne narzędzie na forum i warto z nich korzystać.


----------



## Smuggler

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531928&page=456*
Bastian nie rozumie idei wątku. Wkleja classici i pisze o hondach civic.


----------



## Clash_tekin

Nie jestem przewrażliwiony na punkcie posiadania swoich rzeczy, kurczowo się ich trzymając i nie dzieląc się nimi, ale to chyba już jest pewne kuriozum i patowa sytuacja.

Kolega nordicwolf założył niedawno wątek zdjęciowy. Wszystko super, życzę szczęścia, jednak przeglądając zdjęcia od razu zorientowałem, że są mi one niepokojąco znane. I tak też się okazało. Oprócz paru zdjęć z internetu, wszystkie pozostałe są moje. Nie wiem co chciał przez to osiągnąć pan kolega, ale mam nadzieję, że wątek zostanie usunięty.

Link do wątku o Tallinie Nordicwolfa - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1217339

Mój zeszłoroczny tallińsko-helsiński wątek - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=958784&highlight=tallin+helsinki+powiew+322+nocy

Dziękuję za reakcję!

ok/BB


----------



## PLH

Nordicwolf jest znany z pożyczania cudzych zdjęć. Ponieważ nie ma go na forum od ponad miesiąca dostaje w prezencie pół roku, a wątek idzie do kosza.

Na taką decyzję składa się też jego trollowanie w wątku o drogach Krajów Bałtyckich.


----------



## Tu-154-M

pmaciej7 said:


> :|


Manipulacja sygnowana przez moderatora to iście żałosny widok.
Czemu przywołałeś tylko ostatnie dwa zdania mojego wpisu?
Bo tylko to ci nie pasowało?
A co z resztą na początku? (która była kluczowa). 
Zresztą dali temu pozytywny wyraz inni uczestnicy forum.
Moja (zaledwie dygresja) o szacunku do tego, co zostało zrobione w Polsce, nie była najważniejsza w tamtej wypowiedzi. 
Ale była moja, suwerenna, autentyczna, poparta konkretną sytuacją, a następnie – konkretnym przemyśleniem z niej wypływającym. 
Wmawianie mi, że tego nie wolno robić, jest kolejnym dowodem, że w kolejnej przestrzeni forum rozmówcy nie są szanowani przez moderatorów.


----------



## 625

Tu-154-M said:


> Wmawianie mi, że tego nie wolno robić, jest kolejnym dowodem, że w kolejnej przestrzeni forum rozmówcy nie są szanowani przez moderatorów.


Jeśli nie szanujesz Ukraińców, nie oczekuj tego od moderatorów. Masz same problemy na tym forum, może czas je zmienić?


----------



## Ellilamas

Przepraszam bardzo, czy któryś z moderatorów mógłby przypomnieć przepisy dotyczące politycznych sygnatur, nicków i avatarów? Nie było to przypadkiem zakazane?


----------



## PLH

O kogo chodzi?


----------



## Tomek 2008

Takie zachowanie i obrażanie jest niedopuszczalne, nie usprawiedliwia tego gorycz z beznadziejności panującej w Pogoni. Samo usunięcie tego posta bądź zacytowanego przeze mnie akapitu mnie osobiście nie zadowoli, trzeba wiedzieć gdzie i co się wypisuje. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484500&page=116



> @mastah86:
> Gdyby nie Pogoń i studia dawno by mnie nie było w tym mieście. Niestety. Niedobrze mi się robi jak widzę to wszystko co się dzieje w tym mieście. Ludzie jak *motłoch* cieszą się z wybudowanej fontanny w centrum bo wtedy widać "jak się dużo dzieje". Inni się cieszą z obwodnic stadionów, dworców, hal, teatrów, muzeów, filharmonii itp, a w Szczecinie feta bo fontannę i park odremontowali(odczucia z mojego środowiska)


----------



## Ellilamas

PLH said:


> O kogo chodzi?


Kolega dwa posty wcześniej.


----------



## mastah86

@Tomek2008 zacytowałem post z innego forum, nasi modowie nie są aż tak władni


----------



## PLH

Ellilamas said:


> Kolega dwa posty wcześniej.


Co dokładnie jest tam politycznego?


----------



## Tomek 2008

mastah86 said:


> @Tomek2008 zacytowałem post z innego forum, nasi modowie nie są aż tak władni


A to przepraszam Ciebie 
Z wątku sportowego Twój post został usunięty, w związku z tym możesz podać link do tego forum.


> @PLH: Co dokładnie jest tam politycznego?


ktoś jest za bardzo przewrażliwiony, dla mnie jest to manifestowanie swoich uczuć, emocji czy też patriotyzmu a nie jakaś tam polityka. To tak jakby posądzać kogoś o "polityczność" za wywieszenie flagi 1 Maja


----------



## Ellilamas

katyń+smoleńsk+tupolew 
kojarzą się jednoznacznie - z procesem tworzenia nowych podziałów socjopolitycznych w społeczeństwie. Wystarczy, że w tvp1 leci relacja live z pogrzebu, w tvp2 relacja live z pielgrzymki, tvp info wypowiada się ekspert od spiskowej teorii dziejów, a na tvn turbo omawiają techniczne aspekty tego modelu samolotu. Strach otworzyć lodówkę.


----------



## PLH

Jak na razie to Ty tworzysz taki podział.


----------



## Tomek 2008

@Ellilamas: 

A połączenie takich słów jak kobieta + mężczyzna + łóżko też kojarzy się Tobie jednoznacznie 

A tak serio wrzuć na luz


----------



## skansen

Ale to jest polityczne i też jestem zniesmaczony podpisem pod nickiem tego usera.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Mam tylko taką wątpliwość, czy to jest normalny wpis? Bo wg mnie to jakieś docinki personalne, a mi się nie chce go pouczać na temat logicznych konsekwencji takiego wpisu, bo wtedy się tylko w to niepotrzebnie wciągnę: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65143363&postcount=603

Pozdr.


----------



## Tomek 2008

@Skansen:

Tzn. pamięć o historii tej z czasów wojny i sprzed pół roku jest polityczna, kojarzenie tego jednoznacznie z polityką dla mnie jest nieporozumieniem. Co prawda każdy ma prawo interpretować słowa Katyń 1940 i Smoleńsk 2010, ale nie jest to powodem szykanowania kogokolwiek na forum że manifestuje swoje poglądy polityczne a nie patriotyzm.


----------



## skansen

Zauważ, jak zestawienie tych miejsc i dat wygląda w kontekście *nicka *tego usera. Nikt mi nie wmówi, że czarne jest czarne.


----------



## Ellilamas

Tomek 2008 said:


> @Ellilamas:
> 
> A połączenie takich słów jak kobieta + mężczyzna + łóżko też kojarzy się Tobie jednoznacznie
> 
> A tak serio wrzuć na luz



A Tobie się nie kojarzy? To by dopiero było dziwne 

Do użytkownika nic nie mam, tylko ten rodzaj manifestowania swoich przekonań rodzi niesmak, tym bardziej, że to forum z założenia jest apolityczne, prawda?

Ale jeśli w ocenie modów wszystko jest ok, to nie było sprawy.


----------



## kalle_sg

skansen said:


> Zauważ, jak zestawienie tych miejsc i dat wygląda w kontekście *nicka *tego usera. Nikt mi nie wmówi, że czarne jest czarne.


To ja jeszcze dorzucę datę rejestracji. Wygląda to, jakby ten użytkownik zarejestrował się sprowokowany katastrofą smoleńską i w celu dyskutowania o katastrofie smoleńskiej (co było dość wyraźnie widać w wątku o katastrofie w dziale lotniczym). Pytanie, czy forum o inwestycjach to jest właściwe forum dla takich dyskusji i dla takich użytkowników.

Ale ostatecznie wyznaję zasadę, że co sobie kto w sygnaturkach, awatarach i gdzie tam jeszcze wypisuje, to jego sprawa, dopóki prawa nie łamie i innych nie obraża. Mi nic do tego.


----------



## Wo92

Proszę o dodanie polla:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65156679#post65156679

Z góry dzięki


----------



## wiewior

Tomek 2008 said:


> @Skansen:
> 
> Tzn. pamięć o historii tej z czasów wojny i sprzed pół roku jest polityczna, kojarzenie tego jednoznacznie z polityką dla mnie jest nieporozumieniem. Co prawda każdy ma prawo interpretować słowa Katyń 1940 i Smoleńsk 2010, ale nie jest to powodem szykanowania kogokolwiek na forum że manifestuje swoje poglądy polityczne a nie patriotyzm.


To forum z założenia jest apolityczne. A wszystko, co związane z tym userem wskazuje na wręcz otwarte manifestowanie jego poglądów.
A już wyjątkowym nadużyciem jest łączenie Katynia i Smoleńska.


----------



## wiewior

Czy ktos w koncu raz a porzadnie wytlumaczy onslow-owi, ze nie tworzy sie nowego watku dla kazdej pierdoly? Bo to juz chyba z 10-ty raz w ten sposob spamuje
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65181003#post65181003


----------



## TommeT

wiewior said:


> To forum z założenia jest apolityczne. A wszystko, co związane z tym userem wskazuje na wręcz otwarte manifestowanie jego poglądów.
> A już wyjątkowym nadużyciem jest łączenie Katynia i Smoleńska.


Mało tego. W swojej sygnaturce sugeruje, że jakoby któryś z samolotów TUPOLEV miał długość lub rozpiętość 154m: 
Jest to jawne wprowadzanie w błąd, gdyż granica nawet 100m dla obu tych wymiarów w lotnictwie nie została jak na razie przekroczona.

Widać również wyraźnie brak konsekwencji u tego użytkownika. Mimo nicku wyraźnie promującego radzieckiego producenta, jego awatar przedstawia coś jakby amerykańskiego Boeinga E-3 Sentry:


Tu nasuwa się pytanie: czy jest na sali lekarz? Bo ja amatorsko, na podstawie daty rejestracji oraz jego "genialnych" teorii zdiagnozuję to tak: *F20.0* plus *F30.2* być może w wyniku *F52.4*.

pzdr


----------



## demmat

Poproszę z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396701

wszystko od tego posta włącznie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65209121&postcount=520

przenieść do tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518080


ok/BB


----------



## redoxygene

Proszę o usunięcie wątków:

[Radom] Zagospodarowanie Brzustówki(Centrum handlowe,Ikea..) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230431

oraz:

[Radom]-powiększenie obszaru miasta o Bielichę i Janiszew
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230363

Wątki zostały założone przez nowego i niedoświadczonego użytkownika, a nie są potrzebne - co do tego panuje zgoda dotychczasowych użytkowników - dyskusja może się toczyć w innych, już istniejących wątkach, a obecne zaraz zdechną i nie służą żadnej konstruktywnej dyskusji.

ok - pm7


----------



## Filimer

Proszę o wydzieleni wątku "Dalsze i bliższe suburbia Krakowa" od postu 5072:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=796376&page=254


----------



## demmat

Zlikwidować jak najszybciej, póki nie rozwinie się OT.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65244841&postcount=718

Przy okazji może jakieś gratisy dla kolegi??

^^
ox
625


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Lofty u Scheiblera, ochrona zabytków, łódzkie organizacje pozarządowe, transport publiczny, Pełnomocnik Prezydenta ds. Piotrkowskiej, a teraz to: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65245195&postcount=7489

Za każdym razem wypisuje kompletne bzdury co wynika każdorazowo z celowego nieczytania dostępnych powszechnie źródeł. Pomimo, że dyskutanci podają mu źródła, a nawet sam nimi dysponuje, on pisze w kółko te same nieprawdziwe informacje wbrew tym źródłom. Czy ten męczący już (bo trzeba ciągle sprostowywać po nim) trolling ma szansę się kiedyś skończyć?

Dla jasności. Nie chodzi o to, że on napisze np. "Nie zgadzam się, żeby wydawano jakiekolwiek publiczne środki na remonty kamienic", albo "Kamienice wg mnie należy wyburzać, bo szkoda pieniędzy na nie". Nie. On pisze niestety coś w tym stylu: "W dokumencie pod tym linkiem: www.xxxx.pl, brakuje: A, B i C". Pisze to, pomimo tego, że każdy kto wejdzie pod wskazany link widzi, że A, B i C jak najbardziej jest wprost napisane. Wg mnie to nie powinno być tolerowane, bo spełnia pojęcie trollingu i wprowadza ludzi w błąd. A osoby związane z tematami, w których on się ignorancko (chyba celowo) wypowiada, są zmuszane do bezcelowego sprostowywania w nieskończoność.


----------



## Guest

Poproszę o zmianę nazwy tego tematu => http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634474 z "[Zielona Góra] w moich oczach" na "[Zielona Góra] dolnośląskie miasto w woj. lubuskim"

Dziękuję.


----------



## Dzwonsson

Co prawda nie będzie to ani skarga, ani wniosek, ale pytanie do pewnego moderatora. Czy ów moderator (nie wiem który, nie podpisał się), który zamknął wątek dotyczący wrocławskiej tożsamości mógłby uzasadnić swoją decyzję? IMO była całkiem przyjemna dyskusja na temat postrzegania historii i nagle wątek zamknięto...


----------



## 625

Otwarte, musiałem poczyścić.


----------



## Tu-154-M

625 said:


> Jeśli nie szanujesz Ukraińców, nie oczekuj tego od moderatorów.


Gdybyś był tak łaskawy i wskazał mi choćby jeden cytat na dowód mojego
rzekomego „braku szacunku dla Ukraińców”, to – oprócz zmyślania – byłby
wreszcie jakiś konkret w twoich tekstach do mnie. 

A teraz hipoteza. Załóżmy, że ja lub inny foremniak nagle dostaje tu ataku
chamstwa wobec kogokolwiek. Czy taki wybuch zwalnia któregokolwiek
moderatora lub administratora jednak z dalszego trzymania fasonu...?



625 said:


> Masz same problemy na tym forum, może czas je zmienić?


Widzę, że dla ciebie „problemem” jest moje upominanie się o zachowanie 
zasad elementarnego *fair-play* od moderatora (pmaciej7), który nie dość że 
zagalopował się w prostej jak konstrukcja cepa sprawie, to jeszcze potem,
w odpowiedzi na reklamację, zmanipulował moją pierwotną wypowiedź. 

Ale gospodarz, jak widzę, świeci nadal przykładem w stylu „fora ze dwora”.
I to jest kolejny przykład braku elementarnego szacunku dla rozmówcy.


----------



## redoxygene

redoxygene said:


> Proszę o usunięcie wątków


Ponawiam prośbę


----------



## pmaciej7

Tu-154-M said:


> ... zmanipulował moją pierwotną wypowiedź.


Porównujemy oryginalną wypowiedź (dwa ostatnie akapity) z uczynionym przeze mnie cytatem i szukamy owej manipulacji. Jeśli ją znajdziemy, ratujemy się przed banem za trolling.


----------



## Han Solo

Owszem, za sygnaturę i nick on powinien dostać żółtą kartkę, a potem drugą żółtą i w konsekwencji czerwoną, ale jesli mówimy tylko o tej wypowiedzi powyżej, to chyba przesadą jest mówienie, że okazał w niej brak szacunku do Ukraińców.

Ot opisał dosadnie stan dróg.

Innych wypowiedzi nie znam.


----------



## GrimFadango

Jeśli mogę się wtrącić, to niejako mała manipulacja się wkradła - w cytacie nie ma całej wypowiedzi, więc dwa ostatnie akapity mogą być odebrane w różny sposób.

Kolega Tupolew dość obrazowo opisał swoje wrażenia, ale ja nie widzę w tych wypowiedziach braku szacunku do Ukraińców. Nawet bym na to nie wpadł, że pisząc oczywistość o stanie dróg w danym państwie można kogoś obrażać.

Z drugiej strony szczerze przyznaję, że polscy użytkownicy powinni sobie dać już siana z tymi porównaniami, bo to jest po prostu nie na miejscu. Jaki koń jest, każdy widzi. Do niczego to nie prowadzi, a jeżeli to ma być kampania w stylu "patrzcie Niemcy, lepiej bukujcie hotele u nas a nie u nich" to raczej nie tędy droga.


----------



## pmaciej7

GrimFadango said:


> Jeśli mogę się wtrącić, to niejako mała manipulacja się wkradła - w cytacie nie ma całej wypowiedzi, więc dwa ostatnie akapity mogą być odebrane w różny sposób.


Te dwa akapity stały się przyczyna usunięcia posta. Akapit oznacza samodzielną myśl. Więc mogłem te dwa akapity wybrać. Czy coś w nich zmieniłem? Nie.

Druga rzecz jest taka: Z wątków wschodnioeuropejskich, regularnie kasujemy posty w stylu _ale tam syf, a u nas jak fajnie_ (to zwłaszcza ukraińskiego), czy _oni mają świetne drogi i prawie gotową sieć i jeszcze winiety, a u nas nie ma autostrad, są dziury, jednojezdniowe wyroby autostradopodobne i jeszcze trzeba Kulczykowi płacić i w ogóle zabiorom_. I tak co dwie strony. Kilka razy użytkownicy byli już upominani, żeby tego typu porównania sobie darować, bo do niczego nie prowadzą. 

Tamten wątek jest poświęcony drogom na Ukrainie, a nie leczeniu narodowych kompleksów. A pisanie o padaniu na świeżutki asfalt i całowaniu go jak kromkę chleba nie jest w ogóle zabawne, zwłaszcza w zestawieniu z dziurami po kolana itd.


----------



## truman-lodge

O ile Tu-154-M powinien już dawno stąd wylecieć za niesłychane ilości polityki i spamu wszędzie, gdzie się da, o tyle tym razem nie napisał wg mnie nic strasznego, stwierdził po prostu fakt. No ale ja się tam nie znam.


----------



## pmaciej7

Hmm, powiedzmy, że to taka specyfika infrastruktury drogowej.


----------



## 625

Co by powiedział Tu-154, jak Niemiec napisałby na forum, że polskie drogi to dno i metr mułu?


----------



## talkinghead

Han Solo said:


> Owszem, za sygnaturę i nick on powinien dostać żółtą kartkę, a potem drugą żółtą i w konsekwencji czerwoną, ale jesli mówimy tylko o tej wypowiedzi powyżej, to chyba przesadą jest mówienie, że okazał w niej brak szacunku do Ukraińców.
> 
> Ot opisał dosadnie stan dróg.
> 
> Innych wypowiedzi nie znam.


Za podpis pod avem dostał juz briga - i nic. Więc zanim go nie zmieni - nie ma tematu w ogóle. Niniejszym stwierdzam zakończenie tematu gdyż rozmawiamy o userze który napisał posta na nielegalu.

To jest forum nie o smoleńskach i innych roślinach. Mozna się wypowiadac politycznie o nich w PHPach. Nie należy się z tym (politycznie) obnosić. Gdyby choć ten polityczy podpis był związany z szeroko rozumianą urbanistyką, architektutra... 

TU mi sie przypomniał. Daję tydzień na zmianę podpisu pod avem (ależ ja mam miękkie serce...)


----------



## Gęsior

Mówi się tyle o ochronie praw autorskich na tym forum. A co z prawami autorskimi userów, którzy zostali skrytobójczo zbanowani i nie mogą się upomnieć o tantiemy za swoje ciekawe(zamierzone lub nie) wypowiedzi. Zabrano im głos a potem podstępnie zawłaszczono wartości intelektualne :crazy: 


:nono:


----------



## pmaciej7

Jeżli ich zbanowano, to wartość intelektualna była niewielka :tongue4:

Poza tym, jakie tantiemy? Z wypowiedzi użytkowników nie czyni się użytku komercyjnego.


----------



## Gęsior

^^Widać była bardzo duża skoro go podstępnie sprowokowano i w zmowie uciszono a potem zawłaszczono część wypowiedzi. Przejrzałem chitry plan :rock: .


*EDIT*
*VV* Był taki profesorek . Można powiedzieć, że go zadźgano w ciasnym zaułku i zabrano buty.


----------



## PLH

Łolaboga kogo znowu w zmowie uciszono?


----------



## Smuggler

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531928&page=457*
Bastian ponownie wkleja byle co.


----------



## GrimFadango

A przyznajcie się, tego noblistę to kto zbanował?


----------



## Michał Ch.

Kolejne konto: 



cazz said:


> Jesteś pierdolonym ignorantem.
> 
> ww_lodz



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=708995

papa / PLH


----------



## pmaciej7

Gęsior;65351217 said:


> Był taki profesorek . Można powiedzieć, że go zadźgano w ciasnym zaułku i zabrano buty.





GrimFadango said:


> A przyznajcie się, tego noblistę to kto zbanował?


Ale ossochozi? Albo raczej okogohozi?


----------



## GrimFadango

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229147

:crazy:

\/\/ Aż dziw bierze, że nikt mu nie pogratulował :yes:


----------



## PLH

E tam. Ma się dobrze.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=192112


----------



## Raine

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65384331#post65384331
proszę o usunięcie, się pośpieszyłem za bardzo,


^^Bardzo proszę/Mika'el


----------



## Han Solo

Zamknięto wątek o ESK, poleciały brigi, A wystarczyło przychylić się do mojego wniosku sprzed 2 dni i zamknąć wątek wcześniej. 

PS. jesteście pewni, że to wszystko (te konta) ww_lodz? Taki doświadczony user robi sobie taką niefajną "pośmiertną" opinię...


----------



## Virgileq

A myślisz, że administracja mogłaby napisać, że nie jest pewna? Pewna być tylko może jeśli jest zgodność ciasteczek. A pewnie kilka banów poleciało za samo IP.


----------



## Guest

Proszę o usunięcie "gdynia, opener" z nazwy wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1235491

Z góry dziękuję.

ok - pm7


----------



## Virgileq

Proszę ładnie o jakąś lekką interwencję w PHP w stosunku do dyskusji na temat Żydów.

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## salto_angel

A ja w sprawie tego posta:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65415067&postcount=4407. W kontekście meczu Widzew - Legia jest co najmniej niepoprawny.


----------



## The Real Sputnik

nadgorliwość jest gorsza od faszyzmu, jak mawiał stary belfer z PO


----------



## kalle_sg

Którego wątku o Gliwicach bym nie otworzył, to prędzej czy później ktoś zaczyna o tramwajach. Teraz ta tramwajowa choroba zainfekowała dodatkowo wątek o ESK w Katowicach. Jak w starym dowcipie, boję się lodówkę otworzyć. Tym bardziej zdumiewające, że mówimy o mieście, w którym linia tramwajowa ma dobre sto metrów i cały jeden przystanek. Czy któryś z modów mógłby albo przerzucić te posty do jakiegoś bardziej adekwatnego, komunikacyjno-tramwajowego wątku, albo nawet wywalić, bo temat był już przerobiony chyba z każdej strony? A może jakieś ostrzeżenie czy nawet brig dla prowokatorów i najgorętszych głów?


----------



## delfin_pl

prosze o wykasowanie postow odnoszacych sie do zmiany nazwy watku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=650

ok/PLH


----------



## GiovanniL

Prosiłbym o dodanie do nazwy wątku:

PGE Arena Gdańsk Stadion Euro 2012 w Letnicy (Krzesełka - BRIG !!)

zwrotu: "stadion Lechii", z góry dziękuję.


----------



## GrimFadango

Miałbym serdeczną prośbę do modów z okolicy,

proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1235043

na [Kielce] Peter Zumthor w Kielcach, przebudowa synagogi.

Więcej osób zwróci uwagę na wątek ku chwale małej ojczyzny


----------



## Guest

Ile jeszcze dopisków do nazwy tematu? Stadion Miejski Lechii Gdańsk w Letnicy, części Gdańska, na Euro 2012, nie Baltic Arena, ale PGE Arena Gdańsk? Bez przesady, a dyskusja jak widać już wycięta i bardzo dobrze.


----------



## GiovanniL

^^ Wystarczy go normalnie nazwać.


----------



## demmat

Ja mam pytanie. Może by te dwa tematy:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=418752

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705116

przenieść do działu "Gry i programy...". Poszedł już tam wątek o apple, to może by rozruszać dział i dorzucić poważniejsze wątki?? Do tego przydało by się zmienić nazwę działu na coś w stylu "Multimedia i programy" albo inny ogólny dla dziedziny związanej z tymi sprawami.


----------



## Gatsby

byłbym wdzięczny za usunięcie offtopa od postu *1670* do końca. Pozdr.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551592&page=84


----------



## perdurabo

W Pollu w tym watku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705116
Czy można zmienić Fujitsu-Simens na Fujitsu? w 2009 Fujitsu wykupiło udziały simensa w spółce i zmieniła nazwę.


----------



## 0maniek0

^mi sie wydaje ze kto inny przegina tam pale


----------



## mark40

kalle_sg said:


> Przypomnę tylko, że swego czasu stali bywalcy wątku tramwajowego też głośno mówili, że po dziurki w nosie mają czytania o tramwajach gliwickich (i bynajmniej nie byłem to ja). Skoro zainteresowani w odpowiednim wątku mają dość, to co powiedzieć o niezainteresowanych w nieodpowiednich wątkach?


Gliwiczanie są zainteresowani wątkiem ESK Katowice? Dziwne


----------



## Michał Ch.

0maniek0 said:


> ^mi sie wydaje ze kto inny przegina tam pale


Też, ale Glicek poszedł bardzo ostro, nawet jak na niego.


----------



## kalle_sg

mark40 said:


> Gliwiczanie są zainteresowani wątkiem ESK Katowice? Dziwne


Olewają - źle. Się interesują - też źle.


----------



## mark40

kalle_sg said:


> Olewają - źle. Się interesują - też źle.


To drugie - absolutnie. Oby zmierzało ku dobremu.


----------



## Bastian.

Czyżby spam?.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1238521


----------



## Petr

żenada
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65633477&postcount=756


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1235043
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
proszę o zmianę nazwy na:
*[Kielce] P. Zumthor - Przebudowa synagogi - Centrum Spotkań Kultur i Religii*


^^Done/Mika'el


----------



## Guest

Myślę, że można te wpisy usunąć:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65630357&postcount=14423
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65634131&postcount=14424
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65634979&postcount=14425
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65636193&postcount=14426
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65638979&postcount=14427
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65640691&postcount=14428
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65640829&postcount=14429
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65640965&postcount=14430
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65662505&postcount=14431

Jedne to gadka o stadionie w Moskwie, drugie to pylony mostu, a trzecie to moje prośby o zachowanie porządku.


----------



## wiewior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65670085&postcount=4527

Zacytował posta z wieloma zdjęciami, żeby dopisać dwie linijki tekstu...


----------



## michuu

Prosze o zmiane nazwy watku na:

[Toruń] Stadion Żużlowy - Motoarena (15.500) ‎

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343086&page=126


----------



## partyzantka

mógłby ktoś tu zajrzeć? Mam na myśli usera Brazz, to jest [w moich kryteriach] poniżej pewnego poziomu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1095203&page=7#post65642875

10 dni za kretyna / PLH


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o przeniesienie tematu

[Radom] Przestrzeń miejska, estetyka miasta

do działu

Architektura i Urbanistyka


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65744501#post65744501
Do usunięcia.



^^ok/Mika'el


----------



## wiewior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65748815&postcount=120
+ nastepny

Belkot i to zupelnie niezwiazany z watkiem...


----------



## -PePe-

Ponawiam moją prośbę.



-PePe- said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie tematu
> 
> [Radom] Przestrzeń miejska, estetyka miasta
> 
> do działu
> 
> Architektura i Urbanistyka





^^Ale kolega niecierpliwy...!!
zrobione/Mika'el


----------



## -PePe-

Tylko trochę

Dzięki!


----------



## Han Solo

W wątku "dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe" - prośba do modów:



Citizen_From_TBG said:


> mógłbym jakiś mod zrobić porządek i przenieść pasjonującą dyskusję do nowego wątku bo znów ktoś wstawi coś dziwnego i szokującego i dyskusja się rozpłynie.





Dziki REX said:


> Jestem za. Proponuję nazwę wątku *"Grawitacja i inne zagadki wszechświata"* myślę, że wątek ma przyszłość.


*Proponuję przenieść wszystkie posty dotyczące wszechświata od mojego pytania dotyczącego kształtu galaktyk.* (tj #8678)

Wątek założyłem tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65796521#post65796521

Dziękujemy 



Proszę bardzo  / PLH


----------



## DjSzuli

Proszę o skasowanie tego i tego  dzięki

ok / PLH


----------



## Petr

od tego postu nie da się czytać wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65786643&postcount=1752


----------



## 19Dako20

Ow kolezka nie potrafi zapanowac nad ekspresja swych emocji, zlych emocji. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66444379&postcount=1148


----------



## toni...

Do usunięcia, kolejna odsłona wojenki polsko-polskiej w inwestycjach
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66528883&postcount=11302


----------



## TommeT

A zresztą...

DEL


----------



## wiewior

Kolega chyba z choinki się urwał:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66575937&postcount=610


----------



## Polex

Proszę modów - nie bijcie, ale skasujcie obie nieudane próby założenia wątku z pollem. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251215
&
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251235

Dzięki! 

Do trzech razy sztuka... może wreszcie odpali poprawnie!


----------



## pmaciej7

A co jest nie tak w drugim wątku? Może w czymś pomóc?

Aha, już widzę:



Polex said:


> Za drugim razem nie zaznaczyłem pól dot. możliwości wielokrotnego głosu.


----------



## bregi

pierwszy raz tu chyba piszę ale jako że denerwuje mnie powoli że coraz mniej jest forumowiczów z zacięciem merytorycznym i coś wnoszącymi do forum to muszę zgłosić to co mnie zdenerwowało


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66595213&postcount=2603

Jest pewnie takich postów sporo na forum ale obrażanie kolegi który stara się merytorycznie na forum jest niedopuszczalne


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1133465&page=259



Red Label said:


> Nie jestem twoim kolegą wiec nie pisz do mnie w ten sposób cwaniaczku z poznania,kolego to sobie do matki możesz mówić. Odezwał sie no-life który 24 na dobę oblega forum i wypisuje brednie z jakże cudownego PozSRANIA.



...


----------



## Guest

Tak w ogóle, to wydaje mi się on być jakąś reinkarnacją. Wcześniej już o nim pisałem, ale za cholerę nie mogę znaleźć mu jakiegoś odpowiednika w poprzednim wcieleniu.


----------



## wiewior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=313312?
Styl baardzo podobny


----------



## Bolek

Do usunięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1249835


----------



## PLH

*Red Label* - pół roku


----------



## MichalJ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66628499&postcount=63

Nie rozumiem. Nie wolno skrytykować sposobu wydawania państwowych pieniędzy w ramach inwestycji z tematu danego wątku? Tylko pochwały "jak fajnie budują" będą zostawiane?


----------



## pmaciej7

Z tą krytyką dość mocno zapędzono się na manowce.


----------



## wiewior

Mógłby ktoś wyedukować użytkownika benek888?
Robi bałagan w wątku o Ergo Arenie próbując wkleić zdjęcia...


----------



## MichalJ

pmaciej7 said:


> Z tą krytyką dość mocno zapędzono się na manowce.


Nie tak, żeby ją w całości bez śladu wycinać.


----------



## Bastian.

*wiewior*-a sam nie możesz pomóc koledze zamiast narzekać że robi bałagan?. Takie ględzenie napewno mu nie pomoże. Napisałem mu jak to ma zrobić skoro ty tego nie zrobiłeś.


----------



## wiewior

^^
Ale ja balaganu, ktorego narobil, nie posprzatam. To musza zrobic modowie.


----------



## Rafis

Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku o stadionie we Wrocku z OT (nie zdonzom, nie informujom, zabiorom itp).


----------



## J.T.Fly

WMS said:


> Weź idź poruchaj czy coś bo przez ciśnienie bzdury gadasz.


Stąd


----------



## Bart_LCY

Prosze u usuniecie reklamy hotelu w watku o lotnisku Krakow Balice 

Post numer 3056

Jedyny post uzytkownika, o charakterze wyjatkowo komercyjnym

Prosze rowniez o upomnienie uzytkownika ( charakter nicku )


----------



## Argo28

Proszę o usunięcie postu nr 51 z tematu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=68288509#post68288509

mój błąd


----------



## cyrkiel

samozlo said:


> Pytanie: czy mamy na forum jakieś miejsce na dyskusję o prawach autorskich? Np. w takim przypadku ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68114207&postcount=6183 ) publikacja całego artykułu jest ich złamaniem, ale widzę, ze sporo osób tak robi.


Akurat przed chwilą o tym rozmawiałem:
Prosta informacja prasowa

Portal może sobie dodawać zapisy jakie chce, ma do tego prawo, ale inni mają też prawo do umieszczenia prostych informacji prasowych (z uwzględnieniem warunków zapisanych w ustawie) gdzie im się podoba.


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=68297197#post68297197

Proszę o zamknięcie wątku ze względu na ciszę wyborczą i usunięcie dwóch ostatnich postów ( nie zmieściły się w czasie  )

____
done i powodzenia!/P-S


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Bartas2004 said:


> I co z tego. Czytając twoje posty uważam cię, za zwykłego krzykliwego laika dyletanta, który na siłę chce narzucić innym swoje złe, nieprzemyślane, wzajemnie zaprzeczające się poglądy.


Itd...

Reszta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659918&page=11

Do niego żaden rzeczowy argument nie dotrze i skończy się i tak na atakowaniu rozmówcy. Na informację dotyczącą źródeł informacji reaguje właśnie w taki sposób.


----------



## wloclawianin

W związku z ciszą wyborczą, a we Włocławku odbywa się II tura wyborów, prosiłbym o zamknięcie do końca ciszy wyborczej: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254619&page=5


----------



## gtfokthx

O ile wiem, to na tym forum się nie przeklina. Mam rację?

Coraz częściej spotykam się tu z (nad)używaniem słowa zajebisty. Może to takie moje szczęście i trafiam na to przed interwencją (choć widziałem ostatnio ten leksem kilka razy, więc nie wiem, czy ktoś reaguje), ale przypominam braci moderatorskiej, że to wciąż jest wulgaryzm wg polszczyzny.


----------



## kalle_sg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1170781
Tego wątku cisza wyborcza nie obowiązuje? W kilku miastach są drugie tury.


----------



## Matticitt

gtfokthx said:


> O ile wiem, to na tym forum się nie przeklina. Mam rację?
> 
> Coraz częściej spotykam się tu z (nad)używaniem słowa zajebisty. Może to takie moje szczęście i trafiam na to przed interwencją (choć widziałem ostatnio ten leksem kilka razy, więc nie wiem, czy ktoś reaguje), ale przypominam braci moderatorskiej, że to wciąż jest wulgaryzm wg polszczyzny.


Chyba ostro przesadzasz ?! Może zaczniesz zwracać uwagę na potworne błędy ort, gramatyczne i językowe, które po tym forum się rozpełzły niż na "zajebiście" ?

PS wg polszczyzny ? Może źródło podaj, np słownik jakiś, będziesz bardziej wiarygodny.

Ja znalazłem tak: PWN Zajebisty - robiący duże wrażenie, bardzo intensywny.


----------



## gtfokthx

Matticitt said:


> Chyba ostro przesadzasz ?! Może zaczniesz zwracać uwagę na potworne błędy ort, gramatyczne i językowe, które po tym forum się rozpełzły niż na "zajebiście" ?
> 
> PS wg polszczyzny ? Może źródło podaj, np słownik jakiś, będziesz bardziej wiarygodny.
> 
> Ja znalazłem tak: PWN Zajebisty - robiący duże wrażenie, bardzo intensywny.


1. Każdy pisze, jak może/potrafi. Nie będę się czepiał na opanowanym przez inżynierów forum. Chcę tylko, żeby nie było przeklinania.
2. A tak w ogóle, to nie jestem tutaj od zwracania uwagi i czepiania się. A przynajmniej nie widzę kursywy w moim nicku. Napisałem co mi nie odpowiada. Teraz odpowiednie osoby mogą to rozpatrzyć. Nic Ci do tego, tak jak mi nic do ich decyzji.
3. Każdy większy słownik ogólnej polszczyzny notuje przynajmniej najczęstsze wulgaryzmy i wyjaśnia ich znaczenie w bardziej kulturalnny sposób.
4. Przejdź się do jakiejś dobrze zaopatrzonej biblioteki i weź do ręki jakikolwiek słownik wulgaryzmów. Myślę, że będzie wiarygodnie.
5. Dla Ciebie zrobię wyjątek. Jeśli mam się czepiać błędów, to piszesz skróty bez kropek, stawiasz spację między znakami końcem zdania a znakiem interpunkcyjnym, a także nie znasz składni i źle stawiasz przecinki.
6. Po co się rzucasz?


----------



## pmaciej7

Matticitt said:


> Ja znalazłem tak: PWN Zajebisty - robiący duże wrażenie, bardzo intensywny.


To jeszcze poszukaj sobie, od jakiego czasownika to słowo się wywodzi. To, że takim słownictwem publicznie posługują się Doda i Michał Wiśniewski, nie oznacza, że tak mają się wyrażać użytkownicy tego forum.


----------



## Matticitt

gtfokthx said:


> 6. Po co się rzucasz?


Nie rzucam się


----------



## Matticitt

Czuję się osobiście zaatakowany. Napisałem, że owy budynek mi się podoba po czym zostałem zaatakowany przez rozsierdzonych fanów igiełek.

Tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659918&page=11
od posta 213

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## kubraus

Witam! Mam pytanie. Parę miesięcy temu znikł dział o ekonomi i różnych danych statystycznych nt Polski. Co się stało,czemu to znikło i gdzie ewentualnie ten dział został przeniesiony? Dzięki za pomoc!


----------



## Virgileq

pmaciej7 said:


> To jeszcze poszukaj sobie, od jakiego czasownika to słowo się wywodzi. To, że takim słownictwem publicznie posługują się Doda i Michał Wiśniewski, nie oznacza, że tak mają się wyrażać użytkownicy tego forum.


http://edukacja.gazeta.pl/edukacja/1,101857,3937918.html


----------



## pmaciej7

No i? Jakie wnioski?


----------



## perdurabo

mozna by ten samoistny vondeq przenieść do hydeparku, gdzie jego miejsce, albo jeszcze lepiej wrzucić to do teorii spiskowych.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1271453








-


----------



## Mruczek

pmaciej7 said:


> No i? Jakie wnioski?


Kiepsko.


----------



## wiewior

Kolejny wysoce merytoryczny post tego użytkownika:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68376681&postcount=1010

Mój poprzedni post w jego sprawie chyba został zignorowany...

del + ban za podwójne konto / PLH


----------



## lewandovski

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na
[Niemcy] katalog miast 100 000 - 500 000 [update - 05.12.2010 - Mainz]

wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155657

Spasiba.

ok / PLH


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219

Proszę o przeczyszczenie tego wątku. Userzy z Torunia poraz kolejny próbują rozpieprzyć bydgoski wątek, zaśmiecając go off-topami.
___
przeczyszczone, ale nie wiem czy skutecznie, P-S


----------



## Matticitt

Witam, może któryś z moderatorów podejrzałby wątek Łódź Wypięknieją nam Zabytki:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=194112&page=394

Od jakiegoś czasu dwóch użytkowników dyskutuje między sobą jak dla mnie nie na temat. Wątek czyta się strasznie. Remonty to remonty a nie bezsensowne dyskusje.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## poginho1

Dyskusje nie są bez sensu tylko o programie remontowym. Jak dla mnie na temat.


----------



## Matticitt

No dobrze, że o programie, ale to jest tylko bezsensowna polemika Bartas vs Jakub. Jak dla mnie absolutnie NIC to nie wnosi.


----------



## poginho1

Zostawmy więc decyzje któremuś z modów


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Matticitt said:


> No dobrze, że o programie, ale to jest tylko bezsensowna polemika Bartas vs Jakub. Jak dla mnie absolutnie NIC to nie wnosi.


Wnosi, bo - pomijając sposób prowadzenia dyskusji przez *Bartasa* (on nie pyta, tylko w kółko powtarza wykazane jako nieprawdziwe tezy) - każdy mieszkaniec Łodzi, nawet *Bartas*, ma prawo pytać o program remontowy i uzyskać odpowiedź. A w jakim rzekomo innym wątku ma być informacja o programie remontowym jeśli nie w wątku o remontach? Ludzie, którzy czytają się przynajmniej czegoś dowiedzą, a inna sprawa, że *Bartas* atakuje powtarzając nieprawdziwe tezy celowo, zamiast rozmawiać o projekcie, czy nawet zapytać zwyczajnie, jak nie wie. To nie pierwszy i nie ostatni zresztą raz, kiedy tak prowadzi "dyskusję".


----------



## Matticitt

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> [...] a inna sprawa, że *Bartas* atakuje powtarzając nieprawdziwe tezy celowo, zamiast rozmawiać o projekcie, czy nawet zapytać zwyczajnie, jak nie wie. To nie pierwszy i nie ostatni zresztą raz, kiedy tak prowadzi "dyskusję".


No właśnie o to chodzi. To nie są pytania i odpowiedzi ani żywa dyskusja a bezsensowna polemika z kimś, kto zna się na wszystkim, od tramwajów po wybieranie zabytków do rewitalizacji.


----------



## partyzantka

Protoruński troll z Inowrocławia i Poznania, tego jeszcze nie było:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=50
Wiem, że wątek był niedawno czyszczony, ale średnio to pomogło.
___
gros - 1 miesiąc wakacji. Jak wróci i zacznie trollować-BAN, P-S


----------



## 625

Z powodu kontrowersji w zmianie programu budowy dróg, powstał nowy dział:

Petycje i akcje >


----------



## Ellilamas

Tygrys said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1280909
> 
> ^^
> 
> Przyznam, że jeszcze takiego wątku nie widziałem. A potem zajrzałem w postotekę założyciela i znalazłem:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1195953&highlight=
> 
> i takie cudo:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1264665&highlight=
> 
> :lol::nuts:
> 
> Niech któryś moderator (ostatni wątek tylko dla 625) to pokasuje i poinstruuje Patryczka1, żeby nie zakładał takich wątków. I trochę sygnaturę mógłby skrócić.


Z tego co pamiętam to ten użytkownik swego czasu wsławił się wykonaniem projektów elewacji w paincie 

Do meritum - proszę o wykasowanie ostatniego cytowanego wątku - bo kolega robi z pewnej nacji debili i nie są to hamerykanie.

^^
wycięty z międzynarodowego
625


----------



## michael_siberia

A co to się stało, że *PB* nie jest już modem?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Cięcia w administracji. Nie słyszałeś?


----------



## Krzycho

^^


michael_siberia said:


> A co to się stało, że *PB* nie jest już modem?


Wyrosl juz z tej dziecinady


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316120

Tutaj potrzeba:


----------



## Polex

^^ Spokojnie. Wprawdzie nie zaproponuję Ci nervosolu, ale apeluję o chłodny dystans. Wymiana opinii, nawet kontrowersyjnych, na jakiś temat jest czymś naturalnym. A że temat ceremonii otwarcia SN nie wybiega poza temat wątku, więc w czym rzecz? 
Po 2-3 postach można (z grubsza) rozpoznać i ocenić człowieka wygłaszającego teksty, nazwijmy je - dość kontrowersyjne. Wówczas dyskusja nie jest podtrzymywana. Ale po co wznosić larum i czyścić wątek? Gruba przesada i to, w stosunkowo krótkim czasie, po raz drugi.


----------



## Guest

Nie chodzi mi o ceremonię otwarcia, tylko o wszystko co się tam dzieje od paru dni.


----------



## Polex

Domyślam się, że masz na myśli teksty typu: "Ostro poszli", "metr w pól godziny" itp. Otóż niektóre z tych tekstów można odebrać jako wyraz autentycznych emocji, a inne jako kpiarski żarcik.
Tak jedne i drugie są czymś naturalnym. One również stanowią fragment życia (w tym wypadku forumowego) i dlatego czyszczenie forum z takimi tekstami odebrać można jako niezrozumienie tychże zasad bądź przewrażliwieniem.
Oczywiście można posty ograniczyć o spraw stricte technicznych. Ale czy naprawdę o to chodzi? Za parę dni iglica będzie w górze i wszyscy zapomną o tej ekstazie, gdyby nawet wyrażana była z przymrużeniem oka.


----------



## Guest

Wszystko można zrobić na takim poziomie, że coś nie wnoszącego do dyskusji, nie spowoduje dalszego psucia wątku. Pieniądz gorszy wypiera lepszy - ot cała filozofia. Jeden to napisał nawet, że stadion jest lipny, ale fajnie, że powstaje, a połowa nie uznaje języka polskiego za obowiązujący na forum. 

To nic osobistego do Ciebie(szczególnie, że robisz świetną robotę), proszę tylko o lekkie przeczyszczenie, zawsze na 150 wpisów w ciągu dwóch dni, szczególnie w trakcie takich, gdy albo nie działała kamera, albo forum, znajdzie się kilka-kilkanaście totalnie rozpieprzających dyskusję.


----------



## Polex

Mnie też czasem irytują niektóre teksty. Ale nie jestem idealistą - nie oczekuję, że tu wszystko będzie "pod linijkę". Jeśli tekst nie wykracza poza ogólnie przyjęte normy kultury (to dość łatwe do oceny) lub nie jet trollowaniem (to trudniej wyczuć, przynajmniej nie zawsze tak od razu) to przechodzę do porządku dziennego nad takimi "genialnymi" tekstami. Co najwyżej burknę coś pod nosem lub w myślach.


----------



## Guest

Proszę o przesunięcie postów o numerach 15334, 15335, 15336, 15337, 15339, 15340, 15341, 15343, 15344 z http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762 do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050457&page=68

Z góry senk ju wery macz.


----------



## grzechool

błagam niech ktoś zabroni wypisywać te brednie o trafieniu piłki w iglice w wątku o stadionie narodowym. 

BŁAGAM! Nie da się już czytać o fotokomórkach podnoszących iglicę, działkach laserowych które zestrzeliwują piłkę nadlatującą, przykładach "wysokich" wykopów, "obliczeniach że jednak się da" i setkach innych bzdur...

BŁAGAM!


----------



## adam20

^^ Twoj avatar nabiera nowego znaczenia :lol:

wniosek popieram


----------



## Polex

^^
^^
Z "okazji" zmiany tytułu wątku o budowie SN i ja skrobnę nieco od siebie... Nie chcę bowiem czekać na dalsze modyfikacje tytułu o "szkoda, że bez bieżni", "dlaczego nie na 87654 widzów" itp.

Zacznę od tego, że tak jak wielu uczestników forum, tak i mnie czasem irytują niektóre posty. Dopóki jednak nie noszą cech chamstwa lub trollowania przymykam na nie oko. Co najwyżej to skwituję pod nosem co myślę o autorze.

Bo niech ktoś zechce mi wyjaśnić dlaczego pytanie "a co będzie jak piłka trafi w iglicę?" jest pytaniem niewłaściwym? Owszem, powtórzone po raz drugi, trzeci i enty zmieni swój charakter, ale raz postawione jest aż tak złe? Pytającemu po raz kolejny można co najwyżej odpowiedzieć - "było, poszukaj w wątku".

Bo, nie czarujmy się: nie jesteśmy jednakowi i nie jednakowo (na szczęście!) odbieramy i komentujemy ten sam temat. Fakt - niektórzy robią to infantylnie, inni wręcz przeciwnie, bo bardzo fachowo. Takie jest życie. 
I dlatego wycinanie postów wydaje mi się czymś nienaturalnym. Czemu ono ma służyć? Upiększaniu? Podnoszeniu wartości forum? A może po prostu jest to fałszowanie rzeczywistości? Choć nie wiem jak bardzo mod będzie się starał i kosił niektóre posty to nie sprawi, że zawartość forum stanie się dokumentem o charakterze urzędowym (zakładam, nieco na wyrost, że wszystkie dokumenty urzędowe są sensowne )

Forum można porównać do swoistego rodzaju klubu. Oczywiście wolałbym, by w tym klubie bywały osoby, które, o ile już coś mówią to mówią do rzeczy. Jeśli jednak ten i ów chlapnie czasem coś nie całkiem sensownego to wystarczy zwrócić mu uwagę, a nie kosić do cna. Co innego, gdy delikwent, mimo zwróconej uwagi, dalej plecie bzdury. Wtedy interwencja moderatora byłaby niezbędna. 

*To nie od moderatora, to głównie od nas, forumowiczów, zależy jak będzie wyglądało to forum. *

PS
grzechool, zakazy nic tu nie pomogą hno:


----------



## Guest

Jeżeli ma tak wyglądać, jak wątek SN, to ja dziękuję.


----------



## grzechool

Polex said:


> (...)
> PS
> grzechool, zakazy nic tu nie pomogą hno:


^^


Ok, rozumiem że każdy chce się tylko zadać pytanie i też nie każy ma obowiązek wiedzieć wszystko o SN. W końcu nie każdy czyta wątek codziennie. Można również zażartować ( sam z twojej fotokomórki się śmiałem ...  ) ale kiedy wchodzę w wątek, z myślą poczytania czegoś ciekawego a w odpowiedzi dostaję..... działka laserowe zestrzeliwujące piłki.... to aż się zagotowałem:|
można raz, dwa.... trzy! ale ja o tym czytam od tygodnia a poziom jest coraz niższy.. 



jeśli będzie egzekwowany to pomoże. 

i to moje subiektywne zdanie, jeśli komuś "nawiasiki i zakazy " się nie podobają- to ja nikomu nie narzucam tego, tylko wyraziłem swoje odczucia co do tego..


----------



## pmaciej7

Polex said:


> I dlatego wycinanie postów wydaje mi się czymś nienaturalnym. Czemu ono ma służyć? Upiększaniu? Podnoszeniu wartości forum? (...) Jeśli jednak ten i ów chlapnie czasem coś nie całkiem sensownego to wystarczy zwrócić mu uwagę, a nie kosić do cna.


Ja wycinałem, to ja odpowiem. 

Budowa Stadionu Narodowego mnie średnio interesuje. Ale od czasu do czasu zaglądam po jakieś konkretniejsze informacje. Tak było, gdy w mediach pojawiła się informacja o podnoszeniu iglicy. Chciałem się dowiedzieć, jak to wszystko się będzie trzymało. I co? I jajko, musiałem się przedrzeć przez 10 stron o niczym, żeby się czegoś dowiedzieć.

Tak, wycinanie postów ma służyć podnoszeniu wartości forum. W końcu chodzi o to, żeby ktoś, kto przyjdzie z zewnątrz, mógł dowiedzieć sie czegoś o budowie stadionu, a nie o działkach zestrzeliwujących piłki.


----------



## Polex

pmaciej7 said:


> Tak, wycinanie postów ma służyć podnoszeniu wartości forum. W końcu chodzi o to, żeby ktoś, kto przyjdzie z zewnątrz, mógł dowiedzieć sie czegoś o budowie stadionu, a nie o działkach zestrzeliwujących piłki.


Spodziewałem się tego argumentu. Odpowiem nań tak: skąd masz wiedzę, że przychodzący z zewnątrz nie zechce dowiedzieć się (zapytać) o... możliwości uderzenia piłką o iglicę? (te przytoczone działka to raczej wątpliwej jakości przytyk pod adresem tych, którzy o to pytają; wolę odpowiedzieć o fotokomórce )
Zwróć również uwagę, że to forum nie jest tylko Twoje i fakt, iż akurat Ty chciałeś czegoś się dowiedzieć nt big liftu wcale nie musi oznaczać, że właśnie z tego powodu inni nie mogą (jednorazowo!!) zapytać o tą cholerną piłkę, która trafia w iglicę. 

Jeszcze raz powtarzam: CHAMSTWO i TROLLING tępić, tępić, tępić, bo to faktycznie obniża poziom forum.


----------



## grzechool

^^ Nasze forum jest gigantyczną skarbnicą wiedzy, na googolu wpisując jakąkolwiek inwestycje jesteśmy wypozycjonowani na pierwszych kilku miejscach. Wiele osób korzysta z SCC aby dowiedzieć się czegoś KONKRETNEGO, głupoty o piłce trafiającej w iglice może poczytać na forum piłkarskim, onecie, albo jakimś czysto Hyde parkowym forum. Z doświadczenia ( nie swojego  ) wiem że bardzo dużo dziennikarzy korzysta z naszego forum podczas "poszukiwań" informacji. 

Dlaczego szukają u nas a nie na forum onetu ? Bo u nas mimo takich "wypadków" poziom jest dość wysoki i trzymajmy się tego. 

oczywiście nie popadajmy w skrajności, czasem zdanie "ubierz się elegancko" nie oznacza konieczności chodzenia w garniturze, wystarczy koszula  

wystarczy podejść do wszystkiego z umiarem.


----------



## pmaciej7

Polexie, pozwolisz, że zacytuję zestawienie zrobione przez jednego z forumowiczów, a każdy sobie sam wyrobi zdanie:



truhl said:


> A co będzie, jeśli bramkarz zrobi wykop i piłka spadnie na iglicę? ^^





bedicooper said:


> nic. piłka się odbije i bramkarz będzie się starał kopać niżej.





Polex said:


> Niezupełnie "nic" - sędzia zarządzi rzut sędziowski. A starania bramkarza (dlaczego tylko bramkarza? Każdy piłkarz ma potencjalną możliwość trafienia piłką w iglicę) zostawmy bramkarzowi. A nuż mu się to spodoba i będzie chciał trafiać raz po raz?





hNr said:


> Moment. Jakie trafienie w iglice ?
> Wisieć będzie na wysokości trzydziestu metrów tak ? Prosto licząc jest to wysokość, gdzieś tak 10 piętra prlowskiego wysokościowca. Najmocniejsze kopnięcie jakiegokolwiek bramkarza jest ledwo w stanie posłać piłkę (przy 110 metrowej murawie) w okolice 10 metrów za połowę. Czyli de fakto na odległość 60 metrów. Wyobrażacie sobie, że ta piłka leci na wysokości trzydziestu metrów ? Bo ja nie bardzo. 15 metrów to dość wysoko. A gdzie tu do 30.
> 
> Nawet jakiś dziwny kiks na środku murawy raczej nie jest w stanie "dotknąć" iglicy. Myślę, że potrzeba by było specjalnej próby aby iglicę chociaż musnąć. I sądzę, że i tak by się nie za bardzo to udało. Nawet najlepsi kickerzy futbolu amerykańskiego, którzy wykonują "punt kicki" (czyli takie kopy w górę z ręki - podobne do bramkarskich wybić z "lotu") mieliby problemy...
> 
> Więc co wy tu za dziwne sci-fi znowu rozsiewacie ?





aifeme said:


> W wypadku gdy bramkarz wykopie piłkę z poziomu murawy po jej wyjściu za linię końcową to się raczej nie zdarzy. Choć nie raz widziałem, jak bramkarz w ten sposób dokopuje na pole karne przeciwnika, to chyba ani razu piłka nie była na 30-tu metrach w trakcie przekraczania połowy. Jednak przy wykopie z ręki jest to nieco bardziej prawdopodobne.





truhl said:


> Już jako mały chłopiec kopałem na 12m do góry (z ręki oczywiście) i 25 m do przodu.
> A to przecież mają być piłkarze Mistrzostw Europy.
> Zobaczycie - dolna część iglicy do będzie nieplanowany magazyn piłek . :lol: hihihihihi





Solicitor said:


> Wystarczy zatrzymać w 8 i 54 sek. i zobaczyć przy mocnym wykopie gdzie znajduje się piłka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Polex

^^ Poza tym, że tacy są ludzie i tak wygląda PRAWDZIWE życie to pozwolę sobie nadmienić, że to ja wyłuskałem te "kwiatki".  (nie pytam nawet dlaczego te "kwiatki" się ostały)


----------



## pmaciej7

Polex said:


> pozwolę sobie nadmienić, że to ja wyłuskałem te "kwiatki".


Wiem


----------



## Polex

A co powiesz na taki przypadek.
Ludzie naprawdę są niesamowici. :dunno:


----------



## Han Solo

Polex said:


> A co powiesz na taki przypadek.
> Ludzie naprawdę są niesamowici. :dunno:


Przecież pisze:

*Pher*
Ja tu tylko sprzątam... 


Jeśli mogę wtrącić swoje 3 grosze, to stanąłbym po stronie Polexa. Siłą forum jest różnorodność, różne spojrzenia, a wiem (przynajmniej w dziale warszawskim) często zdarza masowy atak na osobę, która zaprezentuje pogląd spoza mainstream'u. Akcent bym rozłożył jednak na ochronę różnorodności.

Choć oczywiście pytanie, czy przytoczona dyskusja od piłkach i działkach to już nie jest gruba przesada i dawno minęła się z celem. No może jest przesadzona.


----------



## demmat

Tylko że problemem wątku o stadionie nie jest taka dyskusja:



Twoja Stara said:


> Co się stanie jeżeli bramkarz dokopie piłkę do iglicy





Moja Stara said:


> Nic, bo jest wytrzymała


tylko dyskusje:



Czyjaś Stara said:


> Co się stanie jeżeli bramkarz dokopie piłkę do iglicy





Czyjaś Stara II said:


> Nie dokopie, bo bramkarze nie mają tyle siły





Stara Czyjejś Starej said:


> Jak to nie mają, a NRDowskie bramkarki??





Czyjaś Stara Reaktywacja said:


> Polscy bramkarze też dokopią bo wciągają koks





> D





> U





> P


itd.


Nie dość że dyskusja ciągnie się w nieskończoność, to nie ma w niej żadnej merytoryki. Niczego się nie wyciągnie z bełkotu.





Napiszmy może w pierwszym poście wątku o SN swego rodzaju FAQ. Niech będą tam najczęściej zadawane pytania i odpowiedzi. niech będą to pytania o czas montażu elewacji, krzesełek, o kopaniu w iglicę, o cień o bieżnię o ilość krzesełek. 

Jak ktoś będzie pytał to odsyłajmy go na pierwszą stronę.


----------



## adam20

Zamiast FAQ ktorego nikt nie bedzie czytac latwiej zalozyc rownolegly watek wzorem PGA Areny ?
Wtedy we wlasciwym watku zajmiemy sie budowa, a w tym pomocniczym bedzie dyskusja OT o calej otoczce towarzyszacej otwarciu i funkcjonowaniu SN.
Ludzie nie beda sie burzyc ze kasuje sie ich posty... bo przeniesienie posta to przeciez nie cenzura. 

Druga opcja to watek w HP czyli jazda bez trzymanki. (iglica, bieznia, pojemnosc, wycinanie drzew nad wisla ect.) 

Obecna burza w watku wybuchla po bardzo medialnym big-lifcie. Kazdy chcial tam zajrzec i dorzucic swoje 3gr.

Zobaczycie co bedzie sie dzialo gdy zaczna klasc membrane na dach, montowac zewnetrzna elewacje albo krzeselka... Apokalipsa :lol:


----------



## Polex

Nie było, nie jest i nie będzie moim zamiarem stawanie w obronie wszelkiego rodzaju oszołomów czy osób, którym się wydaje, że są dowcipni, a o takich tu jest mowa. Chamów i trolli nawet nie biorę pod uwagę.
Oczywiście wolałbym, żeby w każdym wątku na forum dominowała dyskusja merytoryczna okraszona czasem jakimś żartem, by nie popaść w w stan "sztywniactwa". 
Nie sposób jednak wyznaczyć granicy, której przekroczenie winno spotkać się z jakąś reakcją. Z pewnością nie było nią pierwsze pytanie o te nieszczęsne uderzenie piłką w iglicę. Jestem przekonany, że pojawiło się ono w głowach większości z nas tyle tylko, że nie każdy uznał, by o to zapytać na forum. Bardziej żałosne były niektóre teksty silące się na "żartobliwe" odpowiedzi.
Nie bądźmy więc egoistami - to co my już wiemy lub nas nie interesuje nie powinno nam przesłaniać świata i doprowadzać do obłudnego sposobu podnoszenia poziomu forum poprzez wycinanie w pień niektórych postów. 

Co robić w takich sytuacjach? W realnym klubie w wielu wypadkach zapewne wystarczyłoby "zmrożenie" wzrokiem takiego delikwenta. Na forum jest inaczej i to chyba sprawia, że niektórzy smarują swoje teksty bez chwili zastanowienia. Zbycie "milczeniem" też sprawy nie załatwia, choć w realu tego rodzaju obstrukcja jest zwykle skutecznym wyjściem. 

Ja proponuję byśmy, nie oglądając się na moda, wszyscy reagowali na takich delikwentów. Skwitowanie niektórych postów słowami "było już", "mało śmieszne" - bez nadmiernego rozpisywania, które często prowadzi do kłótni i swarów - winno być wystarczającym sygnałem, by taki delikwent mógł przemyśleć swoją postawę. Dopiero jeśli to nie pomoże należałoby zastosować bardziej radykalne kroki - kasowanie, brig, ban.

_______________________

Ale mnie z rana naszło na mentorstwo!  Obiecuję, że to już się więcej nie powtórzy!


----------



## Guest

Kilkadziesiąt stron to nie dygresja.

Już wcześniej pisałem o potrzebie wydzielenia osobnego off-topicowego(o Jezusie) wątku dla SN, ale jak zwykle olewka, chociaż w reszcie stadionowych to się sprawdziło.


----------



## esce

Ja w sprawie SN powiem tyle, że przestałem tam wchodzić, bo trudno się dowiedzieć tam czegokolwiek konkretnego. Czuję się jak na jakichś pogaduchach, gdzie userzy licytują się, który przywali śmieszniejszym "dowcipem". Merytoryczne posty trzeba wyłuskiwać. Moim zdaniem wątek SN jest moderowany zbyt pobłażliwie.


----------



## Sławek

Proszę o skasowanie mojego wątku na kaciku foto:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1291807

oki / PLH


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762

15510 i 15511 do wycięcia, a pan ricardokaka8 pod nadzór proszę, bo już trochę naśmiecił


----------



## Bastian.

Popieram. Moim zdaniem zasłużył na spełnienie jego prośby.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Mam pytanie techniczne co do takiej operacji: nagle wszystkie posty zostaną magicznie policzone i dodane, czy już przepadły na wieki wieków, bo zostały napisane, kiedy naliczanie było wyłączone?


----------



## Patryjota

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Mam pytanie techniczne co do takiej operacji: nagle wszystkie posty zostaną magicznie policzone i dodane, czy już przepadły na wieki wieków, bo zostały napisane, kiedy naliczanie było wyłączone?


Zawsze było tak że wtedy posty zostaną cudownie dodane do licznika


----------



## Bastian.

Ale pamiętajcie że henremu nie zależy na doliczeniu tych postów do licznika tylko na tym aby jego wątek był bardziej widoczny i częściej odwiedzany. Żeby ktoś potem nie pisał że henry marudził bo mu zależało na naliczaniu postów (a wiem że tacy co by tak sądzili by się znaleźli).


----------



## PLH

henry hill said:


> To jeszcze raz ja.
> 
> Czy jest taka możliwość, by "przykleić" "[Bydgoszcz] Codzienny rzut oka na Stary Rynek" w "kulturze i społeczeństwie"?


Poszło do "Miast polskich". Nie dziękuj


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Ale możemy podać nr konta .


----------



## PLH

Co łaska, ale nie mniej niż... :colgate:


----------



## TommeT

PLH said:


> Poszło do "Miast polskich". Nie dziękuj


Rany. Ale Henryemu licznik podskoczył:eek2:. Z 17 na 19 .
pzdr


----------



## Tygrys

PLH said:


> Poszło do "Miast polskich". Nie dziękuj


:cheers:

Mam nadzieję, henry, że nie będziesz już tu smęcił. Miłego spamowania.


----------



## Polex

PLH said:


> Poszło do "Miast polskich". Nie dziękuj


Jeśli przekonacie mnie, że pytania w wątku o SN nt iglicy, telebimów bądź lin bardziej zaniżają poziom forum, aniżeli omawiany wątek to stawiam krzynke piwa (ywyntualnie dwie).


----------



## partyzantka

Przepraszam, że przerywam euforię związaną z przeprowadzką mojego ulubionego wątku, ale proszę o przyjrzenie się działalności tego usera, ma wszelkie zadatki na toruńskiego trolla w bydgoskim wątku.


----------



## Tygrys

Polex said:


> Jeśli przekonacie mnie, że pytania w wątku o SN nt iglicy, telebimów bądź lin bardziej zaniżają poziom forum, aniżeli omawiany wątek to stawiam krzynke piwa (ywyntualnie dwie).


Treść wątku henryego jeszcze chyba nie wywołała wielkiego flame'u, powracającego cykliczne i zawsze kończącego się wyzwiskami, chamstwem i w konsekwencji brigami i banami, rozmywając tym samym meritum wątku. Niestety nie można powiedzieć tego samego o wątku dot. SN i innych wątkach stadionowych - są tam pewne kwestie, które wywołują niezdrowe emocje i niestety nie da się o nich normalnie dyskutować. Nawet, jeśli coś już było wałkowane, to powraca jak bumerang ze zdwojoną siłą. Niektórzy trolle z umiłowaniem specjalnie prowokują te zakazane kwestie i mają potem ubaw z powstającego bajzlu - widać to jak na dłoni. Inna treść, inna skala, inna kultura userów, inny charakter wątku - rzecz nieporównywalna. Wątek henryego - ot migawki z rynku średniej wielkości miasta i luźne komentarze. Niejeden foto wątek w "Miastach polskich" tak wygląda - zdjęcia i dyskusja w temacie i dookoła tematu. 

Pewnie Ciebie nie przekonałem i nikt Ciebie nie przekona, bo żaden zdrowy na umyśle facet nie założyłby się o drogocenny napój bogów, jakim jest piwo i to w ilości dwóch skrzynek, gdyby nie był pewien swojego zdania na tyle, żeby go nie zmieniać.


----------



## markus1234

> "Tłumaczenie strony rosyjskiej jest takie, że taśma się zacięła"


http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80271,8914079,E__Klich__Mam_watpliwosci__czy_Rosjanie_mowia_prawde.html

Czy to sygnatura polityczna ? Cytat zbyt piekny aby go nie utrwalic. A tak sie sklada ze miejsca mam akurat dosyc. Wiec chetnie bym posluzyl jako nosnik owej arcycudownej tresci.


----------



## k%

prosiłbym o dodanie tych trzech budynków do Krakowskiego spisu treści w Miss Polski.

[Kraków] Kładka pieszo-rowerowa między Kazimierzem a Podgórzem 

[Kraków] Centrum Biurowe Lubicz II 

[Kraków] Nowy stadion Cracovii


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Polex

@Tygrys - sporo napisałeś, ale tylko z tym się zgadzam











Tygrys said:


> Pewnie Ciebie nie przekonałem


A więc piwo piję sam


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70147075&postcount=22664

Usunąć póki ciepłe...

ok/bb


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294157

Spam

ok / PLH


----------



## Matticitt

Witam, mógłbym prosić o przeniesienie tego tematu do Miast Polskich:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903192

Proszę też o usunięcie posta nr 3

Pozdrawiam,
Matti
_____
OK, P-S

Dzięki


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=289088&page=92

Zgodnie z sugestiami współforumowiczów sugeruję zmianę tytułu wątku na:

[Gdynia] Nowe Centrum Wzgórze [wstrzymane/byle do wiosny] 

(propozycja wbrew pozorom jest poważna!)
___
Ok, P-S


----------



## Bastian.

*henry*-możesz się odwdzięczyć przelewając na moje konto 140 postów ze swojego  .


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Prośba o zrobienie porządku z OT w wątku o kolejach chińskich i ewentualne przeniesienie postów do tematu [Chiny] Dokąd zmierza Państwo Środka?


----------



## Jakub

Post do usunięcia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70186719&postcount=84 dzięki!
___
ok, P-S


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70190501&postcount=2562 - niepotrzebne odgrzebywanie wątku - zaraz się zacznie kolejny OT o jerzykach :]

___
hydepark, P-S


----------



## mzielezny

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=161887&page=173 - proponuje, żeby któryś moderator zajrzał do tego wątku. Nieporządek, nowi użytkownicy wyśmiewają starych i doświadczonych do tego dochodzi do pyskówek i żenującego obniżenia poziomu.


----------



## Michał78

Trzeba trochę pokasować we wrocławskim wątku o ST. Miał być merytoryczny wątek i się nie udało 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1116287&page=88


----------



## skansen

^^ Wystarczy przenieść do Hyde Parku! O tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563778&page=555


----------



## grzechool

SN

Jak na mój gust to od #22684 do #22694 na chwilę obecną do skasowania 


Może to tylko moja nadgorliwość...


----------



## stasiekkk

W wątku o podziemnym Dworcu Głównym w Krk (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1045075&page=39) panowie od czterech stron dyskutują o prawach kloszardów i istocie polskiej mentalności - jak dla mnie wyjechali daleko poza temat i wątek jest do przystrzyżenia.


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297897&page=20 - ktoś odkopał wątek-zombie i od razu zrobił się jakiś dziwny OT
__
hydepark , P-S


----------



## deteroos

Przydałoby się trochę posprzątać albo chociaż utemperować pewnego użytkownika: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=287961&page=92 i wcześniejsze. Wątek jest o inwestycjach i rozwoju w Małopolsce a nie o infrastrukturze narciarskiej w kraju i poza nim (i za każdym razem jak wypływa temat wyciągów powtarza się ta sama dyskusja).


----------



## Guest

+trzecie konto Hextora?


----------



## deteroos

Są pewne podejrzenia


----------



## wiewior

Zacytowal posta z całą kupą zdjęć, żeby dodać coś w niezrozumiałym narzeczu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70313867&postcount=11


----------



## user2156

^^Obawiam się, że częściej się z tym spotkasz. RAŚ wszedł do sejmiku.


----------



## suwak

Chyba te posty:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70237691&postcount=2630
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70309025&postcount=2636
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70309025&postcount=2637
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70309025&postcount=2638

nadają się to tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70292245

i przy okazji do skasowania:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70292811&postcount=3869
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70292811&postcount=3870

Dziękuje i dobranoc


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Zwracam się z uprzejmą prośbą o zmianę nazwy tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=939278

na: *[Łódź] Wpisy do rejestru zabytków po 2006 roku*

Obecna nazwa jest niepoprawna niestety :/
___
ok, P-S


----------



## bemine2nite

Proszę, aby ktoś zwrócił uwagę na userów maciolla1995 i 11mercedes , a zwłaszcza na treści ich postów

Z góry dziękuje


----------



## Bastian.

*wiewior*-przecie to śląska gwara. Bardzo ciekawy sposób pisania postów moim zdaniem. Tylko trzeba powoli czytać żeby zrozumieć o co chodzi.


----------



## 1991

Nie wiem czy temat był już poruszany, ale zaryzykuję  - uważam, że warto zamknąć wątek o Warsaw Spire i o Złotej 44. Póki na placach budowy nic się nie dzieje, wszystko w tych wątkach to spam. Proponuję zostawić otwarty hydepark Złotej i ew. otworzyć hydepark dla WS.


----------



## wiewior

Bastian. said:


> *wiewior*-przecie to śląska gwara. Bardzo ciekawy sposób pisania postów moim zdaniem. Tylko trzeba powoli czytać żeby zrozumieć o co chodzi.


Oj przecież wiem 
Ale czy ciekawy to już nie byłbym pewien, no i sposób cytowania na pewno do kitu.


----------



## decapitated

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1296969

Proszę o skasowanie


----------



## Fellow_traveler

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1297015
proszę o skasowanie wątku mojego autorstwa.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=705781

Proszę o lustrację działalności.

:cripes:


----------



## maciolla1995

bemine2nite said:


> Proszę, aby ktoś zwrócił uwagę na userów maciolla1995 i 11mercedes , a zwłaszcza na treści ich postów
> 
> Z góry dziękuje


Prosze uczynic analogicznie z uzytkownikiem bemine2nite 


dziekuje


----------



## Matticitt

^^ A to co, ząb za ząb ? Nie dobijaj mnie.

Pisz po Polsku. Na tym forum to jest wciąż język obowiązujący.


----------



## WSW

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=59497
Wnoszę o odblokowanie tego wątku. Chcę zabrać głos w sprawie systemu obwodnic warszawskich. 
No chyba, że mam napisać to samo we wszystkich wątkach dotyczących poszczególnych fragmentów obwodnic. Będzie tego kilkanaście wątków.


----------



## kowal 3D

Pisz w wątku "[W-wa] Infrastruktura drogowa".


----------



## wiewior

To już na pewno nie jest gwara śląska 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=9384019


----------



## 625

wiewior said:


> To już na pewno nie jest gwara śląska
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=9384019


To nie jest link.


----------



## wiewior

Ok. Mea culpa
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=768501

Wszystkie posty tego użytkownika to totalny belkot.


----------



## Bastian.

Zgroza. Po jakiemu on pisze ?. Niech jakiś mod nauczy go polskiej pisowni bo zwykłych userów raczej nie posłucha.


----------



## partyzantka

Już spam czy jeszcze nie?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70508583&postcount=2665

spam jak ta lala - pm7


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## cichus1

moze mi ktos usunac kropke z konca tytulu watku bo nie wiem jak to sie robi? chyba nie mozna?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1298833

^^
robi się!
625

ps: wątek roku!


----------



## MarcinK

cichus1 said:


> moze mi ktos usunac kropke z konca tytulu watku bo nie wiem jak to sie robi? chyba nie mozna?


Kiedyś próbowałem zmienić tytuł na początku bytności na forum poprzez edytowanie pierwszego posta, ale się nie udało 

Trzeba pisać tutaj.


----------



## Polex

Mam takie drobne pytanie: czy w wątku o SN lepsza jest dyskusja o piłce uderzającej w iglicę, czy o kaplicy? A może bez różnicy? (rym niezmierzony ) :dunno:


----------



## Bastian.

*Polex*-uważam że o takich duperelach można by dyskutować w warszawskim hydeparku. Tylko kurczę jak do tego przekonać osoby dyskutujące o dupie maryny w wątku stadionowym ?.

*Betą*-może ty masz jakiś pomysł ?.


----------



## Polex

Zazwyczaj o rzeczach marginalnych i duperelach zawzięcie dyskutują ci, którzy merytorycznie nie mają nic do powiedzenia. Robią to tym chętniej, że zachowują anonimowość i nie muszą się za to ani wstydzić, ani rumienić. Cóż, takie jest życie - ludzie są naprawdę baaaaaaardzo różnorodni.

Niektórzy uważają, że wycinanie w pień takich postów jest rozwiązaniem sprawy. Ja mam nieco odmienne zdanie (kiedyś je już wyłuszczyłem) choć wolałbym idiotycznych tekstów nie czytać. Moim marzeniem, a raczej mrzonką, jest, by teksty takie nie były tu zamieszczane, a nie wycinane. 
Skoro jednak to nie w moich rękach jest ta kosa, więc pozwoliłem sobie zadać to powyższe pytanie.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Z wątku o SN:



slodziak said:


> czyli racją jest to co niektórzy mówią , kolej to trzeba jednak zaorać , albo poczekać z 200lat jak dziadki i ich rodziny z PKP powymierają !


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70635233&postcount=22871


trolling?


----------



## Matticitt

Zdjęcie jest to samo, ale wątpię, żeby pochodziło z tej strony. Bo po co lumix miałby zadawać sobie tyle trudu na wykasowanie nazwy serwisu oraz tych zagięć żeby to dać na forum ? Dla mnie to dziwne jest.


----------



## wiewior

Przyjrzyj się górnej krawędzi zdjęcia - widać, że napis był zamalowany, bo żółtawe plamki są od dołu delikatnie poobcinane. W oryginale plamki są w tych samych miejscach, ale sięgają bardziej w dół od krawędzi zdjęcia.


----------



## partyzantka

A ja nie sądzę, by było edytowane przez *Lumixa*, zasoby Internetu są wielkie. Poza tym user *maszkarony* już dwa dni wcześniej reklamował tę samą stronę jako kopalnię wiedzy o Bydgoszczy przedwojennej, czy jakoś tak, stąd uważam, że to nachalna forma reklamy.


----------



## Matticitt

wiewior said:


> Przyjrzyj się górnej krawędzi zdjęcia - widać, że napis był zamalowany, bo żółtawe plamki są od dołu delikatnie poobcinane. W oryginale plamki są w tych samych miejscach, ale sięgają bardziej w dół od krawędzi zdjęcia.


Przekonałeś mnie. Widać, że było retuszowane. Aż mi głupio, że nie zauważyłem :|


----------



## aisle

partyzantka said:


> A ja nie sądzę, by było edytowane przez *Lumixa*, zasoby Internetu są wielkie. Poza tym user *maszkarony* już dwa dni wcześniej reklamował tę samą stronę jako kopalnię wiedzy o Bydgoszczy przedwojennej, czy jakoś tak, stąd uważam, że to nachalna forma reklamy.


Jaka forma reklamy? Wspomniana strona to blog prowadzony przez stowarzyszenie. Jeśli już, jest to reklama prospołeczna. Jest tam podana informacja skąd pochodzi zdjęcie. Natomiast lumix26 takiej informacji nie podaje.


----------



## MarcinK

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=756006

Proszę o odcięcie frazy _w moim obiektywie_ z nazwy tego wątku, od dawna nie jest autorski 

ok / PLH

Dzięki


----------



## jacca

Poproszę o przeczyszczenie od tego miejsca: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70748413&postcount=1573 OT o tym jak Spodek budowano w wątku o szczecińskiej hali z gryfitą i delfinem w rolach głównych nie wróży nic dobrego.

ok - pm7


----------



## Guest

Uprasza się o zmianę tytułu wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1265197

na:

[Miejsce Piastowe k. Krosna] Centrum Handlowe - Krosno Center

_robi się_


----------



## Guest

Może ktoś sprawdzić delikwenta Chupacabra to Ty?



Chupacabra to Ty said:


> Tak będzie





Wiland said:


> Kolega Dwupasmowa powraca w wielkim stylu





http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70829295&postcount=22961

Kolejny petycjoner. W kilku wątkach to samo.


----------



## skansen

Mój własny wątek do skasowania: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1303559

Służył do stworzenia demonstracji pt. "jak wrzucać zdjęcia na imageshack i jak umieszczać je na forum, a dokładnie: w konkursie fotograficznym UPC".

Przy okazji mam prośbę. Obecnie przez tydzień odbywa się specjalna edycja konkursu fotograficznego UPC (Urban Photo Contest) pt. "Podwórko". Jest pomysł, by nieco rozpropagować ideę konkursu wśród forumowiczów, którzy zwykle nie mają śmiałości wystąpić, i wykorzystać ten chwytliwy i bliski nam temat, aby odkryć talenty? rozruszać konkurs? zachęcić amatorów do udziału? 

Rozpropagowanie tej idei polegałoby na tym, że jutro w Hydeparku stworzyłbym wątek pt. *"Podwórko" - konkurs fotograficzny dla wszystkich!* i umieściłbym w nim instrukcję obsługi Imageshack.us + zakładanie wątku ze zdjęciem i pollem w UPC, który moderatorzy *przykleiliby na górę Hydeparku na tydzień*, w celach marketingowych. Odpowiadałbym tam na pytania zagubionych amatorów-fotografów i namawiał do uczestnictwa wstydliwe dusze artystyczne. 

Co szefostwo na to?


----------



## pmaciej7

Wątek skasowany. 

Co do reszty - ja się na UPC nie znam, ale pomysł nie wydaje się zły.


----------



## skansen

^^ A zatem prośba, aby ten wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70931935#post70931935 został przyklejony na samą górę w dziale "Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa" przynajmniej do 23 stycznia. Potem wyedytuję posta tak, aby stał się bardziej uniwersalny i reklamował normalny konkurs UPC.

ok - pm7


----------



## BN

Czy jest szansa na podzielenie wątku związanego z przebudową dworca w Katowicach? Myślę, że można obecny wątek zostawić w takiej postaci jakiej jest tylko zmienić lekko tytuł wątku "[Katowice] Przebudowa dworca PKP [Hyde-Park, Kielichy i ich znaczenie]" 

Natomiast drugi już stricto poświęcony przebudowie z najnowszymi wizualizacjami i informacjami na temat tej przebudowy do pierwszego posta, a w dalszych oczywiście tylko i wyłącznie relacje z budowy bez napinki "kielichowej" jaka jest obecnie. 

Jeśli będzie zgoda, to chętnie przygotuje taki nowy wątek z wizualizacjami i go założę


----------



## michal_w

Proszę o przeniesienie ostatnich postów z tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=349592 wątku, do tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1153225
Jednocześnie proszę o zmianę nazwy tego ostatniego wątku na: [Wrocław] Geen Day, ul. Szczytnicka


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## toonczyk

Poproszę kogoś z uprawnieniami do polskiego wątku drogowego w dziale międzynarodowym:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70980583

Nieautoryzowana modyfikacja mapy, potem dyskusja po polsku. Do skasowania:
#5702
#5703
#5705
#5706
#5707

ok / PLH


----------



## kamiligla

W moim wątku jakimś cudem moje posty się zdublowały, czy można by zostawić tylko ostatni mój post z pierwszej strony o 11:01 PM?: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1304227

Proszę bardzo / PLH


----------



## partyzantka

Czy jeśli jest się zbrigowanym, to można głosować w ankietach?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Dam Ci briga i sprawdzisz , w nagrodę za poświęcenie dostaniesz fajną koszulkę:
http://imgs.abduzeedo.com/files/articles/homer-collection/Homer_Simpson_is_love_by_6igella.jpg


----------



## partyzantka

Ale ja właśnie dlatego pytam, bo zastanawiałam się, czy nie poprosić o briga na ferie zimowe, a najlepiej do 18 maja włącznie, żeby się wreszcie zacząć uczyć, ale jeśli z brigiem nie można głosować na UPC, to ja nie chcę 

Faaaajna koszulka


----------



## el nino

Znowu potrzebne czyszczenie, tym razem początek napinki kibiców:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=71305111#post71305111

ox/P


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## hermit

^^
o, miałem właśnie to samo. Niech "przyjdzie mod i wyrówna".

a tak na marginesie i poza:
Czy nie byłoby złym pomysłem utworzenie czegoś w rodzaju "archiwum X" gdzie lądowałyby zamknięte wątki, warte zachowania dla potomności?

PS.
@henry, a co Ty robiłeś w tamtym wątku?


----------



## pmaciej7

hermit said:


> @henry, a co Ty robiłeś w tamtym wątku?


Są ludzie, którzy przyciągają uwagę swoimi nickami i wchodzi się do wątku żeby zobaczyć kto to (i czy nie trzeba zbanować) jeśli nick jest nieznany, albo - jeśli jest to powszechnie znany i lubiany forumowicz - co ciekawego napisał (takimi magnesami są na przyklad... albo nie, nie powiem, domyślcie się).


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=472 - ja bym postulował, żeby te wszystkie biadolenia i rozważania czy znowu zabiorom czy nie, przenieść do stosownego hydeparku, a w głównym wątku pozostawić miejsce tylko na dyskusję o samej budowie jako takiej.

Fr. M


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## hNr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71334571&postcount=1884

Kilka postów wyżej też by się przydało ciachnąć.


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=71304433#post71304433

Nazwę wątku "[Śródmieście] Twarda Tower [160m]" można by zmienić na "[Śródmieście] Twarda 2/4 [160m]". Zgodnie z info zawartym na ostatniej stronie wątku, "Twarda 2/4" to właściwa nazwa budynku, wymieniana we wszystkich oficjalnych materiałach inwestora. "Twarda Tower" jest tylko nazwą roboczą, używaną przez dziennikarzy.


----------



## BN

BN said:


> Czy jest szansa na podzielenie wątku związanego z przebudową dworca w Katowicach? Myślę, że można obecny wątek zostawić w takiej postaci jakiej jest tylko zmienić lekko tytuł wątku "[Katowice] Przebudowa dworca PKP [Hyde-Park, Kielichy i ich znaczenie]"
> 
> Natomiast drugi już stricto poświęcony przebudowie z najnowszymi wizualizacjami i informacjami na temat tej przebudowy do pierwszego posta, a w dalszych oczywiście tylko i wyłącznie relacje z budowy bez napinki "kielichowej" jaka jest obecnie.
> 
> Jeśli będzie zgoda, to chętnie przygotuje taki nowy wątek z wizualizacjami i go założę


Ponawiam prośbę...


----------



## Michał78

użytkownik babuszka jeszcze się nie kwalifikuje na bana ? Po prostu robi syf we wrocławskich wątkach (bot z wroclove2012.pl)


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Koniaczeq said:


> dlaczego mnie nikt nie powitał !!??
> 
> bardzo dziękuje 625 za drobną pomoc


No dobra, co zrobiłeś ze swoim alter ego słonym?


----------



## Slodi

po jakiego grzyba ten wątek jest w dziale inwestycji? nie można go przenieść w miejsce gdzie powinien być od dawna, czyli do PG?


----------



## Jakub

Gdzie są moje wypowiedzi z tego wątku UPC – forumowy konkurs fotograficzny dla wszystkich! ?


----------



## 625

Jakub said:


> Gdzie są moje wypowiedzi z tego wątku UPC – forumowy konkurs fotograficzny dla wszystkich! ?


Cały wątek informacyjny został wyczyszczony, bo zamiast zachęcenia do udziału, mieliśmy pyskówkę niestety.


----------



## Jakub

Sprzątacze, czy tu panuje jakaś dyktatura? Jaka pyskówka? Napisałem tam dwa posty na temat. To taka chwila, gdy udaje się ująć myśli w słowa, a potem ktoś to czyści. Nie lubię tego! Chyba muszę zacząć archiwizować na własną rękę hno: Ale dzięki za odpowiedź, pzdr!


----------



## Amitherei

Do administracji:



> Wysłałem twojego PM do naszych prawników - sprawdzimy czy możemy wytoczyć ci pozew.
> 
> O ile twoje dane personalne, które wpisałes są prawdziwe - będzie cie łatwo namierzyc.
> 
> bye


Proszę o rzetelne dbanie o motoryczność forum ponieważ niektórzy moderatorzy o wiele za dużo ingerują w prywatność interlokutorów, strasząc prawnikami oraz sądami przy każdej nadarzającej się sytuacji. Proszę nie walczyć metodami sierpa i młota. Jako że nie ukrywam się pod osłoną internetu oraz pracuję nad pozytywnym artykułem dotyczącym Forum Polskich Wieżowców nie chciałbym aby takie osoby były wyznacznikami jakości oraz merytoryczności Forum.

Dotyczy: talkinghead
Sprawa: pan marcus1234

Proszę również samego talkinghead o kontakt 'wraz z prawnikami'. Adres wysłałem poprzez privmsg.

Sprostowanie z mojej strony:
Jako dziennikarz starałem się sprowokować pana marcus1234 oraz talkinghead (poprzez priv msg/posty forum polityczne) celem sprawdzenia sposobu działania z jednej strony osoby, która ogólnie odstaje od 'linii' forum (wyznaczonej poglądami danych osób) oraz, wydawałoby się, przeciwieństwa w postaci moderatora/admina forum. 
Przyznaję się publicznie do małej manipulacji faktami celem sprawdzenia reakcji na sytuacje primo niespodziewane, secundo nieprzyjemne. Wszystko starannie będzie opisane w artykule bez wzmianki że dotyczy samych zainteresowanych. 

Jako że będzie znajdował się link do forum w artykule, proszę o skasowanie przez admina tego postu przed dniem 7 lutego.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Kamil Zaremba
Dziennik Polski


----------



## Wesoły Romek

I jak tu lubić dziennikarzy :lol: robisz marne i niskich lotów prowokacje to spija sobie teraz piwo.

I po co link ? żebyś nam tu onet sprowadził ?


----------



## demmat

marne prowokacje??

To było szczucie użytkownika. Ja się nie dziwię że moderatorzy na takie coś odpowiedzieli tak a nie inaczej.


----------



## talkinghead

Ale mitoman 

Jakby się w Dzienniku Polskim dowiedzieli, że pracuje tam taki %^&* to by go tam już dawno nie było. 
A więc /dev/null


----------



## markus1234

E tam, to nie bylo zadne szczucie uzytkownika. Nie przesadzajmy.

Tylko nastepnym razem polecam "prowokowac" kogos innego, bo ja jestem na php odporny na wszystko. Z takiej prowokacji nic poprostu nie wyjdzie.

Jedyne co mnie moze sprowokowac, to niesprawiedliwy brig. Wtedy znikam na dluzszy czas. Wszystko inne mnie nie rusza drogi Amitherei. Mam juz swoje lata.

ps: Jezeli rzeczywiscie jestes dziennikarzem, to mam nadzieje ze Th dostanie odpowiednie wynagrodzenie za zawracanie mu tylka twoim artykulem. Z jakiej racji ktos ma tracic czas dla twojej gazety ? SSC to nie caritas.


----------



## pmaciej7

Śmieszy mnie, że taką troskę o jakość forum wyraża ten, który ma prawie 4000 postów w php.

Oczywiście zaraz przeczytamy, że skoro jest taki wątek, to w nim pisze, bo dlaczego by nie.


----------



## markus1234

Ja sie udzielam tylko w php a tak poza tym staram sie pisac powaznie i w normalnych watkach (glownie Wawa i Krakow). Nie naleze tutaj do grona milosnikow torebek, samochodow i smiesznych filmikow.


----------



## pmaciej7

markus1234 said:


> tak poza tym staram sie pisac powaznie


Słabo Ci to idzie. Na 100 ostatnich postów napisałeś:
- 66 w PHP,
- 6 w innych wątkach Klubu Forum,
- 10 w DLM
- 1 w Wunderbar (niemiecki Skybar)
- 6 w księgach
- (achtung, achtung!) 11 w działach merytorycznych.


A kwestionowaniem istnienia UPC pobiłeś wszelkie rekordy.


----------



## markus1234

pmaciej7 said:


> Słabo Ci to idzie.
> 
> A kwestionowaniem istnienia UPC pobiłeś wszelkie rekordy.


pierwszy lepszy przyklad...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1313833

Watek, gdzie sie tylko nabija posty i testuje zabawne emotki...

I takich watkow jest tutaj juz dziesiatki... 5 lat temu byl by to spam.



pmaciej7 said:


> Słabo Ci to idzie. Na 100 ostatnich postów napisałeś:
> - 66 w PHP,
> - 6 w innych wątkach klubu forum,
> - 10 w DLM
> - 1 w Wunderbar (niemiecki Skybar)
> - 6 w księgach
> - (achtung, achtung!) 11 w działach merytorycznych.
> 
> 
> A kwestionowaniem istnienia UPC pobiłeś wszelkie rekordy.


Bardo dobrze ze to tak wszystko ladnie policzyles. Bo na tym wlasnie polega moja dzialalnosc ze nie zasmiecam merytorycznych watkow komentarzami "ale juz rosnie tez zuraw !" "ale kopiom tom dziurem !" "ile bedzie mial metrow ?". Staram sie pisac do rzeczy lub w ogole sie nie udzielac. A moje posty w php to wasza zasluga. Zadajecie setek pytan a potem kazdy obrazony gdy nie odpowiadam. bede wasze zaczepki na php czesciej ignorowal i mniej pisal. Obiecam. (czy. "obiecuje" ?)


----------



## kalle_sg

^^ Ale akurat UPC na SSC jest, było - i pewnie będzie. To nieodłączny element całego SSC, nie tylko FPW. FPW po prostu jest rozrośnięte niemiłosiernie, choć zgadzam się, że trochę ostrzej potraktować hydepark by można. Nie, że zakazywać, ale rzeczywiście dla niektórych użytkowników całe forum sprowadza się właściwie *tylko* do hydeparku - to chyba coś tu jednak jest nie tak.



pmaciej7 said:


> Niestety będziemy musieli poradzić siłami posiadanymi teraz. Jan niedawno robił przegląd modów i uznał, że na FPW jest nas ma za dużo. Dlatego uprawnienia stracił PB.


Dziękuję za wyjaśnienia, przyjąłem do wiadomości.


----------



## markus1234

Nie mam nic przeciw UPC, ale obecna forma jest niepotrzebnie rozrosnieta. To mozna wszystko wpakowac do jednego watku a te polle mozna sobie darowac.


----------



## toonczyk

UPC, ale bez głosowania. Czyli, cytując klasykę:
"Wystarczy, jeśli zmienisz trochę treść i sposób pisania."


----------



## markus1234

Przeciez glosy mozna wpisac w komentarzu np. (daje 2/10), a potem podliczyc "manualnie". Jak dziesieciu komentujacych da po 2 punkty to w sumie bedzie 20, i tyle.

Nie trzeba tworzyc osobnych watkow z osobnym automatycznym pollem do kazdej fotki. Wtedy moderator ma do kontroli (ew. czyszczenia) jeden watek a nie 30...


----------



## BN

PLH said:


> *@ BN* Możesz założyć nowy wątek.
> 
> Chwilowo nie ma dwóch modów, z resztą żaden nie jest z Katowic, dlatego takie opóźnienie, mam nadzieję, że rozumiesz.


Widzę że kolega pmaciej7 już zrobił to o co mniej więcej mi chodziło. Fajnie by było gdyby do tematu tego wątku "[Katowice] Przebudowa dworca PKP i Galeria Katowicka" dodać np. słowo merytoryczny czy coś w ten deseń.

Jak przygotuje info do pierwszego wątku w temacie merytorycznym m.in wizualizacje, info o powierzchni itd to jest szansa że któryś z was wrzuci? 

Jeszcze raz dziękuje


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Ostatnio w tytule słowo "merytoryczny" miał pierwszy Vondeq :lol:

Szansa na wklejenie informacji w pierwszym poście zawsze jest


----------



## Matticitt

markus1234 said:


> Przeciez glosy mozna wpisac w komentarzu np. (daje 2/10), a potem podliczyc "manualnie". Jak dziesieciu komentujacych da po 2 punkty to w sumie bedzie 20, i tyle.
> 
> Nie trzeba tworzyc osobnych watkow z osobnym automatycznym pollem do kazdej fotki. Wtedy moderator ma do kontroli (ew. czyszczenia) jeden watek a nie 30...


I to ma odciążyć modów ? W życiu nie słyszałem większego idiotyzmu !

PS Słyszałeś kiedyś o Polskich znakach i jak je wprowadzać używając klawiatury komputera ?


----------



## markus1234

A czy modowie musza to wam liczyc ?

Jezeli juz chcecie robic z FPW "kolko fotograficzne" to sobie samemu zadbajcie o ta zabawe, zalozcie jeden jedyny watek na wzor tego

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=428085&page=279

i liczcie glosy. Modowie nie sa od tego. Modowie sa od dbania o Netiquette, i tyle.


----------



## Matticitt

Ja myślę, że masz jakiś problem. Jesteś chyba jedyną osobą, której przeszkadza "kółko fotograficzne". Nie lubisz zdjęć czy co ? Jest to dział na forum jak każdy inny, modowie są od moderowania forum, więc również od tego działu.


----------



## markus1234

Mnie nic nie przeszkadza. Ja mam bookmarkowane pare watkow i tylko tam zagladam. Mozecie dyskutowac o fotkach ile chcecie. Ja tylko podaje przyklad niepotrzebnego rozrastania sie FPW i tworzenia pospolitego spamu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1313833

,przez co modowie czesto nie maja potem czasu aby moderowac "normalne" watki scisle zwiazane z FPW.


----------



## Matticitt

Ok, ale to chyba nie ty powinieneś decydować, które wątki są "normalne" a które nie są ?! UPC jest od *Urban* Photo Contest, więc zdaje się, że jest związane z FPW, nie sądzisz ?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72107485&postcount=23247
To chyba już podchodzi pod :spam1:

ok - pm7


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Tutaj to samo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72107431&postcount=16215

ok - pm7


----------



## TommeT

markus1234 said:


> Mnie nic nie przeszkadza. Ja mam bookmarkowane pare watkow i tylko tam zagladam. Mozecie dyskutowac o fotkach ile chcecie. *Ja tylko podaje przyklad niepotrzebnego rozrastania sie FPW i tworzenia pospolitego spamu*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1313833
> 
> ,*przez co modowie czesto nie maja potem czasu aby moderowac "normalne" watki scisle zwiazane z FPW*.


Żartujesz (...) sobie?! Jesteś jednym z największych trolli i spamerów na FPW. Srasz nam tu ze SWOICH Niemiec nie mając nawet pojęcia jak NASZ kraj wygląda. Tolerowany jesteś prawdopodobnie tylko ku uciesze "kotów bawiących się myszą". I Ty śmiesz zwracać komuś uwagę na spam?!
*
pmaciej7* już Ci napisał, ale oczywiście w swoim stylu przeoczyłeś:


pmaciej7 said:


> Słabo Ci to idzie. *Na 100 ostatnich* postów napisałeś:
> *- 66 w PHP,*
> - 6 w innych wątkach Klubu Forum,
> - 10 w DLM
> - 1 w Wunderbar (niemiecki Skybar)
> - 6 w księgach
> - (achtung, achtung!) 11 w działach merytorycznych.


(...), (...), (...) Ty zasrany hipokryto (...)!

_Last edited: _mam nadzieję że niepotrzebne. Ocenzurowałem chyba dość wyraźnie, a ktoś wreszcie musiał to napisać.


----------



## Matticitt

Jakkolwiek się z Tobą zgadzam, to za zasranego hipokrytę też się należy brig ! Jakaś kultura jeszcze obowiązuje ale widać jest Ci to obce.

PS Nie chodzi o to, aby cenzurować wulgaryzmy, ale o to, by ich nie używać. Człowiek kulturalny może zastąpić je, wyobraź sobie, innymi słowami jako, że nasz język jest rozbudowany na tyle, by to uczynić. Jeszcze jeden wulgaryzm, ale "(...), (...), (...)" to najgorszy możliwy poziom, i za to powinieneś wg mnie nawet dostać bana ! Radze się nad tym zastanowić !

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## pmaciej7

*No dobra, wystarczy tego.*


----------



## Matticitt

Znaczy co ?


----------



## markus1234

Znaczy ze kazda inna osoba dostala by miesiac bana. A ze pisal te pomyje pod moim adresem, nie dostanie od pmacieja7 nic. Z tym trzeba sie tutaj juz pogodzic.



TommeT said:


> Srasz nam tu ze SWOICH Niemiec nie mając nawet pojęcia jak NASZ kraj wygląda...Ty zasrany hipokryto (...)!


*Expression of hate...We do not tolerate hateful messages. This includes things such as racism, sexism, xenophobia, religious bashing, open support of terrorism, homophobia, ultra nationalism or provincialism. If you generally have a problem with an entire group of people because of their nationality, religion, race of sexuality, that is your problem. Don't make it ours too.

*No foul language in any portion of a user's title, sigline, location, etc...



Tomme said:


> Żartujesz (...) sobie?! Jesteś jednym z największych trolli i spamerów na FPW.


Na szczescie mamy ciebie tutaj...

"A Iveco i Renówka to jest chuj nie ciężarówka"

"większość buractwa zna prawdę oczywistą: "nie chcesz jechać daleko, kup se Iveco"

"W 0:12 słychać "ja pie...e"

"Taki kawał spalić w imię poprawności? Żeby cipkę nazwać w dowcipie.."

"Tyle w tym zwrocie żargonu medycznego co białka w moczu"

"Źle myślałeś. Wzgórek łonowy i wagina to są określenia podręcznikowe."

"Nie nie jesem lekarzem ale znam...

...ciemno jak w narządach
pacjent jest zalany 
pacjent ledwo ciepły
wietrzenie flaków 
kisić pacjenta..."

Reszte sobie daruje. 

Powoli rozumiem dlaczego zareagowales na mnie tak a nie inaczej...jestes typowym userem, ktory 99% czasu spedza w dziale po godzinach, mylac SSC z Onetem.


----------



## pmaciej7

Zacznijmy od tego, że TY już dawno powinieneś mieć bana permanentnego.


----------



## michael_siberia

I tak go już ma na Skyscraperpage.


----------



## Matticitt

Wszyscy po banie


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Jako pierwszy pod ręką, możesz sobie wybrać długość :tongue4:


----------



## Matticitt

hehe


----------



## poginho1

Co za dialog :lol:


----------



## markus1234

pmaciej7 said:


> Zacznijmy od tego, że TY już dawno powinieneś mieć bana permanentnego.


No tak, za to ze mnie do szpiku kosci nie znosisz, powinienem sie najlepiej dobrowolnie wymelodwac z SSC.

O twoich polowaniach na mnie juz kraza legendy.



michael_siberia said:


> I tak go już ma na Skyscraperpage.


Gdybys byl tam troche dluzej to bys wiedzial ze SSP kiedys zmienialo serwer i wielu starszych userow musialo zmieniac accounty. Tu masz pozdrowienia

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=5153891&posted=1#post5153891

...


----------



## pmaciej7

markus1234 said:


> No tak, za to ze mnie do szpiku kosci nie znosisz, powinienem sie najlepiej dobrowolnie wymelodwac z SSC.


To byłoby _chonorowe_ poddanie do dymisji. Zdaje się, że w PHP proponowałeś komuś takie rozwiązanie.



> O twoich polowaniach na mnie juz kraza legendy.


http://nocnakowbojka.wrzuta.pl/audio/9YAPoxOIomI/reni_jusis_-_kiedys_cie_znajde


----------



## Matticitt

> http://nocnakowbojka.wrzuta.pl/audio/9YAPoxOIomI/reni_jusis_-_kiedys_cie_znajde


Buhahahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Umieram ...


----------



## Conrado

Klik - membrana we Wrocławiu - do przeczyszczenia. Przecież tego się nie da czytać. Jak czytam niektóre wypowiedzi nt membrany to zastanawiam się czy to jest na poważnie czy dla żartów. 

Klik2 - ten wątek jest w ogóle do zamknięcia bo nie dzieje się tu zupełnie nic, a OT ciągnie się i ciągnie. Jak będą jakiekolwiek informacje o kredycie proponuje otworzyć. 

Pozdro:cheers:


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Popieram. Zwłaszcza w temacie membrany. 

A temu panu dodatkowo żółta kartka , biorąc pod uwagę czego dotyczyło kilkanaście ostatnich postów.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72129157&postcount=16230


----------



## TommeT

Mam nadzieję, że administracja tym razem zauważyła co markus1234 robi z postami innych userów. Nożyczki godne najgłębszego PRL-u. Cytaty wycięte z kontekstu. W dodatku bez podania odnośnika do oryginału... *TROLL* (i to dużego kalibru).

pzdr


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

markus1234 said:


> Gdybys byl tam troche dluzej to bys wiedzial ze SSP kiedys zmienialo serwer i wielu starszych userow musialo zmieniac accounty. Tu masz pozdrowienia
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=5153891&posted=1#post5153891
> 
> ...


The SkyscraperPage Forum server is experiencing a high server load and will be closed temporarily. Please check back in a few minutes.


----------



## Matticitt

Jak na kogoś, kto ma 7k+ postów trochę się uchował, nie ?


----------



## markus1234

TommeT said:


> Mam nadzieję, że administracja tym razem zauważyła co markus1234 robi z postami innych userów. Nożyczki godne najgłębszego PRL-u. Cytaty wycięte z kontekstu. W dodatku bez podania odnośnika do oryginału... *TROLL* (i to dużego kalibru).
> 
> pzdr


Ja tez mam nadzieje. Wulgaryzmow sie z "kontekstu" nie wycina. Ich sie poprostu nie uzywa na SSC. Nawet za wulgaryzmy "kropkowane" lecialy tutaj brigi (co uwazam za przesade). A twoj ksenofobiczny post wysle do odpowiednich osob. Mozesz byc tego pewien. Ja nie jestem tutaj swieta krowa i bylem w ciagu tych 8 lat parokrotnie slusznie po 1-3 dni w brigu za calkowite blachostki w porownaniu z tym co ty tutaj napisales.


----------



## demmat

Markus, ale wyciąganie "waginy" i traktowanie tego jako wulgaryzm w kontekście pisania o nazwach fachowych na narządy, to podlega pod trolling.


----------



## Matticitt

Nno raczej. Takie quote'y bez kontekstu są trollowaniem same w sobie wg mnie.


----------



## markus1234

demmat, wulgaryzmem jest pierwszy cytat. Reszta cytatow odnosi sie do mego rzekomego "trollowania" i "spamowania". Ktos, kto wiekszosc czasu na Forum Polskich Wiezowcow spedza w watku czas na smiech, piszac tam o vaginach, flakach i ja pie...., powinien byc w tej kwestii troche powsciagliwszy i nie rzucac epitetami o "trollach" na lewo i prawo. Tylko tyle.


----------



## Matticitt

O mnie:


MSQ said:


> Już raz pomogłem Ci w uzyskaniu urlopu, więc radziłbym się ogarnąć.


Czuje się obrażony ! Nie ma jak wyjęte z kontekstu posty ! Nie można na tym forum już nic napisać ?
Stąd: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811932&page=231


----------



## Eyk88

Znalezione w parę sekund tylko z łódzkich tematów i z ich ostatnich 2 stron max:



Matticitt said:


> hehe





Matticitt said:


> Za 70 milionów ? NIE !





Matticitt said:


> Cóż, niestety.





Matticitt said:


> O Żal :bash:





Matticitt said:


> Coś w tym jest.





Matticitt said:


> Dokładnie.





Matticitt said:


> Nie jedno, ani drugie.
> Będzie wieczne błocko.


Dyskutuje i stwierdza post niżej, że się nie zna:



Matticitt said:


> Ale Fever to chyba nie dyskoteka ?





Matticitt said:


> Ja nie chodzę, więc się nie znam, sorka





Z tego co kojarzę to Obywatel rozstał się z nami na pół roku za pisanie bzdet i szczodre przyozdabianie każdego swojego posta dziesiątkami bananów i innych ikonek. 
Jak widać styl pisania się nie zmienił, a każdy temat z [Łódź, Mazowsze i Podlasie] wzbogaca ogromem "pustych wypowiedzi". 
W  [Łódź] Inwestycje wręcz troluje.
Czy można prosić o interwencję?

*MSQ* bardzo dobrze zaprezentował wizualnie także i moje zdanie.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

W takim razie Matticutta również proszę o opanowanie swojego zdania w każdej kwestii.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

co by nie mówić obrazek dobry !


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Wnoszę o bana dla Matticitta, uzasadnienie podał MSQ i Eyk88


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Nie było mnie, nie kasowałem, nie ostrzegałem. Biorę na siebie, ale Matticut niech to traktuje jaką trzecią żółtą kartkę w meczu Grahama Polla.


----------



## orangy

A ten obywatel to chyba od razu na bana zasłużył ?

Nie pierwszy raz gada o żydkach z unii, więc :banned: - pm7


----------



## Eyk88

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Nie było mnie, nie kasowałem, nie ostrzegałem. Biorę na siebie, ale Matticut niech to traktuje jaką trzecią żółtą kartkę w meczu Grahama Polla.





Matticitt said:


> :cheers:


4 kartka czy mam zajrzeć do innych wątków czy też coś pisał?


----------



## Matticitt

A proszę bardzo. Wejdź na moje konto i zobacz. Zmieniłem posta na takiego, który być może zaakceptujesz.

PS Czy nawet nie można już wyrazić żadnych emocji na tym forum ? Od tego są emotki chyba ?


----------



## MSQ

Ty chyba nadal nie rozumiesz, że to forum a nie czat.


----------



## Matticitt

Wierz mi czy nie, ale jestem na ok 10 forach i nikt nigdy nie miał problemów nt moich postów. Ja wiem, że merytoryczne posty są pożądane, ale jednak nie każdy jeden post może być maksymalnie merytoryczny. Może ograniczmy się do wstawiania artykułów samych bo one są najbardziej merytoryczne. Poza tym ja nie jestem jedyną osobą, która co jakiś post daje samą emotkę + jakiś wyraz w celu wyrażenia emocji związanych z tą sprawą i mnie (ani chyba nikomu) to nie przeszkadza i wydaje mi się, że nie powinno. A mówienie, że to trolling jest co najmniej nietrafione.


----------



## Eyk88

Skyscrapercity różni się od pudelka i innych forów tym, że trzyma poziom. All folks. 

Chcesz wyrażać swoje emocje? Zacznij malować lub pograj w CS-a. Uzewnętrznią się bardzo szybko. 
Co do trollowania masz sporo racji, bo do trolowania w poście musi być zawarta informacja, którą w Wikipedii opisano bardzo zwięźle:"Trollowanie polega na zamierzonym wpływaniu na innych użytkowników w celu ich ośmieszenia lub obrażenia (...) poprzez wysyłanie napastliwych, kontrowersyjnych, często nieprawdziwych przekazów czy też poprzez stosowanie różnego typu zabiegów erystycznych." a Ty nikogo nie obrażasz i nie kłócisz się tylko spamujesz każdy wątek. Często zastanawiam się, czy nie jesteś botem. 
Czy pół roku odsiadki forumowej nie dało Tobie czasu na przemyślenie swojego zachowania?


----------



## hardtech

Witam, czy wie ktoś ile trzeba czekać na akceptacje od moda swojego posta? chodzi o to że w niedzielę napisałem posta z wklejonymi fotkami w temacie galeri kolejowej, i do dziś mojego posta nie ma, czy wie ktoś ile się czeka?


----------



## Bastian.

To nie jakiś Onet tu się nie czeka na akceptację posta, piszesz klikasz Post Quick Reply i post po kilku/kilkunastu sekundach jest na stronie. Może jakiś mod go usunął z jakiś powodów.


----------



## PLH

Posty nowych użytkowników zawierające zdjęcia/linki do stron muszą być przez nas akceptowane. Ma to zapobiegać spamowi.


----------



## Bastian.

Od kiedy tak jest. Napisz do którego postu (np. do 50, do 75) tak jest że post z fotkami i/lub linkami czeka na waszą akceptację ?. Myślę że on będzie chciał to wiedzieć.


----------



## pmaciej7

Zwykle po napisaniu 10 postów system akceptuje nowego użytkownika i pozwala mu pisać posty z linkami bez akceptacji.

Problem z postami wymagającymi akceptacji jest taki, że my ich nie widzimy, to znaczy jeżeli ktoś w jakimś wątku napisze posta wymagającego akceptacji, to w spisie treści działu nie będzie widać, że do wątku dopisano nowego posta.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72256015#post72256015 
Proszę na zmianę [Łódź] Holiday Inn

ok / PLH


----------



## nessah

Jakby dalo rade czesc bardziej offtopicznej dyskusji przerzucic do odpowiedniego tematu bylbym wdzieczny, posty glownie z wczoraj/dzis.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459359

Chodzi glownie o te o odjazdach z krakowa do lodzi etc
Te mniej offtopiczne, ktore wchodza w temat prosze zostawic

z gory dzieki :>

trochę wywaliłem, jeszcze tam wrócę - pm7


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

*Od 8229* dominują już wpisy o sporcie. Czy można o nie rozrzedzić wątek dotyczący odnowy zabytków (sic!!!) ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=194112&page=412


----------



## Marciin

nessah said:


> Jakby dalo rade czesc bardziej offtopicznej dyskusji przerzucic do odpowiedniego tematu bylbym wdzieczny, posty glownie z wczoraj/dzis.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459359
> Chodzi glownie o te o odjazdach z krakowa do lodzi etc
> Te mniej offtopiczne, ktore wchodza w temat prosze zostawic


"Infrastruktura kolejowa" ma własną księgę skarg i wniosków, zajmuje się nią *pmaciej7*


----------



## thiago2

Nie znalazłem podobnego tematu więc napiszę tutaj. Jakimś cudem język forum zmienił mi się na hiszpański, ktoś wie jak można przywrócić j. polski?  Szukam po ustawieniach i nie widzę...


----------



## krystiand

Nad "Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.8.5" (dół strony) masz niebieską belkę, po lewej stronie masz pewnie "Espanol 3.6.5" zmień na "English (US)"


----------



## partyzantka

W ustawieniach z lewej masz kolumnę taką, z trzeciej kategorii wybierz przedostatnią opcję - i wtedy na samym dole strony 
Też tak kiedyś miałam, gdy nierozsądnie korzystałam z Googli


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72321899#post72321899
Proszę usunąć:

#8309
#8310
#8312

Drobne nieporozumienie 
____
zrobione, P-S


----------



## thiago2

Gracias krystiand! 
@Partyzantka również gracias. Ja szukałem zdjęć z Tajlandii, bo chciałem zobaczyć jak wygląda ichniejsze wyspy. Ciekawe czemu tak sie dzieje


----------



## salto_angel

verne said:


> Mam pytanie po co wklejacie tu zdjęcia stadionów?? W wątkach stadionowych mało miejsca.
> Nie dość, że tam jest żałosny poziom oparty na wchodzeniu sobie nawzajem w dupę, to jeszcze tu chcecie to wprowadzać... Poza tym to zwykle dublowanie. Trzeba być niedorobionym, żeby nie móc wejść na właściwy temat dla stadionu.


Z wątku [Piłka nożna] EURO 2012 w Polsce i na Ukrainie III 

Gość ma total 5 postów i twierdzi, że użytkownicy są "niedorobieni". Poproszę o zdecydowaną i męską reakcję.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394746&page=53

Do wykasowania osobiste ucieczki.


----------



## Offspring

Zamawiam serwis sprzątający:

[Szczecin] Sedina - fontanna Manzla

Od postu 1476 w dół.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Ja mam prośbę, żeby nie kasować dyskusji w wątku o Stadionie Narodowym, tylko przenieść ją do HydeParku. Swoją drogą to ciekawa dyskusja się zawiązała


----------



## toonczyk

Prosiłbym kogoś z modów o delikatne pouczenie Darheta w kwestii pisania posta pod postem, bo to się zdarza notorycznie (a u kogoś ze stażem ponad pięciu lat na forum chyba nie powinno).
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72393015


----------



## Dzwonsson

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od #2417 do #2422 z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=418752&page=121 do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1062523&page=13 .


----------



## zonc

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394746&page=53
> 
> Do wykasowania osobiste ucieczki.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72407001&postcount=1044

Henry ciągnie temat. DEL.


----------



## 625

HH + Zonc = 60 dni na pół.


----------



## kwadracik

Wątek o stadionie Legii do przeczyszczenia (od postu #14593 w dół z małymi wyjątkami).


----------



## Michał Ch.

Dlaczego nie możecie zbanować zonca? W końcu byłby spokój z nim raz na zawsze.


----------



## darius.

Michał Ch.;72427451 said:


> Dlaczego nie możecie zbanować zonca? W końcu byłby spokój z nim raz na zawsze.


bo modowie zostaliby bez pracy


----------



## Marciin

^^
Nie znam sprawy, ale bez przesady. Zobacz o kim mowa. 17 tys. postów, jest tu od 8 lat, banować łatwo hno:


----------



## Michał Ch.

Marciin said:


> Zobacz o kim mowa. 17 tys. postów


i 17 brigów.


----------



## kalle_sg

Czy mógłby któryś z modów sprawdzić, czy Rewera, killbillbam oraz prof. Alicja Stone to nie są trzy konta tej samej osoby?


----------



## markus1234

dodaj jeszcze UltimaRatio


----------



## Virgileq

625 said:


> HH + Zonc = 60 dni na pół.


Przy takim combo powinno być na 4


----------



## NorthPole

Uprzejmie proszę o lekkie przewietrzenie wątku o gdyńskim stadionie, bo pojawiły się tam międzyklubowe pyskówki.

Uprzejmie dziękuję.
*dyg*

Z największą odrazą skasowane / PLH


----------



## PLH

kalle_sg said:


> Czy mógłby któryś z modów sprawdzić, czy Rewera, killbillbam oraz prof. Alicja Stone to nie są trzy konta tej samej osoby?


prof. Alicja Stone i Rewera na pewno nie, killbillbam raczej też nie, przynajmniej porównanie IP nic nie daje.

Uchylę rąbka tajemnicy i napiszę, że Alicja to wcale nie Alicja, ma inne, trochę bardziej męskie imię


----------



## demmat

Alicjusz??


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Alek :nuts:


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=680911

Sygnatura Tego usera:

"*Jesteś pie*dolnięty czy z Warszawy ?* ♥"

Nie wiem, czy to jakiś kultowy cytat warty upamiętnienia, czy inna bajka, której morał warto przekazać szerszemu gronu, ale mi ta sygnatura nie leży - może ciut za bardzo offowa, a ja nie jestem wystarczająco do przodu :dunno:. Proszę o wpłynięcie na tego usera, żeby zmienił sygnaturę.


----------



## Filip01

Prosze o przeniesienie postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72421681&postcount=1980 do wátku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=673626


----------



## Bastian.

Za co wspomniany przez naszego dzikiego kocura użytkownik ma bana ?. Bo sama sygnatura chyba nie jest tego powodem ?.


----------



## PLH

A dlaczego nie? Bo jesteś z Warszawy?


----------



## Bastian.

Pal sześć treść sygnatury, chodzi mi o to że owa sygnatura jest obraźliwa. A obrażająca sygnatura zasługuje chyba na briga a nie bana.


----------



## Solicitor

Czy w wątku Stadion Śląski jest możliwe pisanie w j. polskim?Rozumiem czasem wtrącić gware śląską, ale tego już się czytać nie da.


----------



## BizCut

Solicitor said:


> Czy w wątku Stadion Śląski jest możliwe pisanie w j. polskim?Rozumiem czasem wtrącić gware śląską, ale tego już się czytać nie da.


:lol: a czego ty tam nie rozumiesz? gwara smiga tam jeden czy dwoch, rzucajac raptem pare slow w dodatku w takiej formie, ze zrozumiec nie jest trudno.
Slaski watek, slaska gwara


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569463
do ukończonych oraz zapomnieć jak najszybciej! (Sąd Okręgowy w Rybniku)

/ok BB


----------



## grzechool

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316120&page=1172


zrobił się OT o kibicach.... swoją drogą trochę prze zemnie zapoczątkowany. 

proszę oczyszczenie 

ok / PLH


----------



## sarmata798

Proszę o usunięcie wątku Fragment Roztocza (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1288851) i przeklejenie go do wątku Podkarpackie obrazki (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1310427&page=2)

Pozdrawiam

ok/BB


----------



## mmjp

*Poznań - Komunikacja Miejska.* Przydałoby się przesunąć kilka postów (#5617, #5620, #5621, #5622) z wątku [Poznań] Komunikacja Miejska - tabor i inwestycje do wątku [Poznań] Trasa tramwajowa na Franowo. Post #5619 do usunięcia.

Z góry 

_Z nizin _

Dziękuje


----------



## takisobiektoś

Zrobił się totalny OT w wątku [Wrocław] Dworzec Główny. Proszę o przeniesienie *kilku stron* dyskusji, chyba od tego postu , do wątku [Wrocław] Tożsamość .


----------



## tombaks

Boogie said:


> Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie w praniu, bo nie spodziewam się cudów bez fizycznych ograniczników prędkości. Hołota będzie jeździć jak zwykle za szybko, a służby jak zwykle będą mieć to w dupie. Cieszę się z zapowiadanych zmian, ale na wszelki wypadek pozostaję sceptyczny.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72523675&postcount=3227

Proszę o usunięcie. Z góry dzięki!

hmm, czemu//BB


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72546553&posted=1#post72546553

^^

Nowy user założył foto-wątek bez fotek  i trzeba ustalić czy brak fotek wynika z zabezpieczenia antyspamowego, stosowanego wobec nowych userów, czy z lenistwa/gapowatości tego nowego usera. 

Odpowiedź b) / PLH


----------



## Wesoły Romek

shinzen said:


> Czuję się winny, proszę o briga :nuts:


Nie briga, usunięcie obrazka przed modów.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Wesoły Romek;72927775 said:


> Pewien moderator, kiedyś walczył i mówił, że będzie zwalczać tego typu obrazki.
> Więc czekam na jego reakcję


Nie podoba mi się ten obrazek, ale sam tak samo zrobiłem:cripes:


----------



## lewandovski

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=154 na: [Niemcy] katalog miast 100 000 - 500 000 [update - 19.02.2011 - Magdeburg]

Danke 

^^
Bitte
625


----------



## wit

Proszę o zmianę tematu wątku o Woodstocku na bardziej ogólny, np:

[Kostrzyn nad Odrą] Festiwal Przystanek Woodstock

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825100

,


^^^^ok


----------



## -PePe-

Odświeżam



-PePe- said:


> Proszę o połączenie wątków:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601794
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323683
> 
> w jeden pod nazwą: *[Region Radomski] W widłach Wisły i Pilicy*



^^^^ok


----------



## sharky_88

Post niezwiązany z tematem Stadionu Narodowego, do tego zapostowany przez dopiero co zarejestrowanego użytkownika (jego 1 post). Jak nie usuniecie to może być napinka 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72972621&postcount=23645




Edit: ewidentny troll albo spamer, umieszcza to we wszystkich stadionowych wątkach.

Link do profilu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=798179


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Proszę o usunięcie Tego posta i zwócenie uwagi na słownictwo. 

ps.
#1034 też, bo się pomyliłem....
______________________
Ok, P-S


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Jest i dopisek do tytułu.


----------



## Salvator

We wszystkich wątkach stadionowych nowy user Kibol2012 spamuje wklejając ten sam artykuł.


----------



## Matticitt

^^ Nazwa użytkownika też niczego sobie


----------



## Macieks

Kibol2012 dostał BANA


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Już wcześniej dostrzegłem i zbanowałem.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Nie wiem o co chodzi temu userowi :dunno: Wklepał swój post już po tym , jak zbanowaliście kibola2012 i usunięto jego twórczość.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72974655&postcount=16441


----------



## Matticitt

Jakieś trollowanie ?


----------



## Bandziorro

Witam!! W temacie "inwestycje w zoo" we Wrocławiu wysłałem dwa razy podobny post/jeszcze jest nie zatwierdzony prze moderatora/ za co przepraszam. I jak można prosiłbym o szybsze zatwierdzenie przez moderatora któregoś z nich to może uda mi się coś jeszcze dorzucić pozdrawiam FORUMOWICZÓW 

^^
zrobione
625


----------



## takisobiektoś

Po raz kolejny* @ULv* robi syf w wątku .Proszę o sprzątnięcie lub przeniesienie całej dyskusji od tego postu .

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72994223&postcount=4719

^^

kolejna ofiara zabezpieczenia antybotowego.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## adam20

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=734 

OT sie rozkreca i nie moze sie zatrzymac


----------



## krystiand

City vs city nie jest tolerowane na forum, to może i przestać tolerować ciągłe przepychanki na linii zwolennicy Solarisa - zwolennicy PESY, zwolennicy NEWAGU - zwolennicy PESY czy jeszcze innych konfiguracji?

Dobra może małe sprzatanie w tym wątku, bo już gorzej jest niż w wątku o "metropolii bydgoskiej" - właściwie można zacząć od postu 2912 :lol:


----------



## shinzen

Od tego jest kolejowa księga skarg i wniosków

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509269&page=16


----------



## mmjp

Jedyne co widzę w wątku o PESIE to ciągłe nadawanie /obrońców/ na temat Solarisa. Z mojej strony w tej dyskusji nie ma ani słowa o tej firmie. Widać nie macie o czym rozmawiać skoro ciągle o nim nadajecie i zaczepiacie /a Solaris to i tamto/. Ja tam próbuje cały czas rozmawiać tylko na temat PESY.
Nie ma city vs. city, nie ma firma vs. firma, cały czas jest w temacie, a że nie jest po myśli bydgoszczan to już nie moja sprawa.

edit:
Nieważne, skasujcie całą tą dyskusję. Nie mam zamiaru teraz kopać się po kostkach.


----------



## Sławek

Ktoś pomylił wątek o przebudowie hotelu z infarsturktura drogową, ewentualnie zagospodarowaniem przestrzennym:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=275680&page=50


----------



## sieradzanin1

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku z *[Sieradz] Inwestycje i zapowiedzi * na 
*[Sieradz i okolice] Inwestycje i zapowiedzi *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581559&page=64


----------



## bloniaq_s8

oxo said:


> Faktycznie, SOB to pół stopnia wyżej niż Licheń w kategorii bałwochwalstwa.


Czy to już można traktować jako głupia uwaga?


----------



## salto_angel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73040941&postcount=6235

Proszę o konkretną reakcję.


----------



## Mindcrasher

Bandziorro said:


> Witam!! W temacie "inwestycje w zoo" we Wrocławiu wysłałem dwa razy podobny post/jeszcze jest nie zatwierdzony prze moderatora/ za co przepraszam. I jak można prosiłbym o szybsze zatwierdzenie przez moderatora któregoś z nich to może uda mi się coś jeszcze dorzucić pozdrawiam FORUMOWICZÓW
> 
> ^^
> zrobione
> 625


?? Przecież posty nie muszą być zatwierdzane przez moderatorów, to nie ten rodzaj forum.


----------



## krystiand

Jak się nie ma 5/10 postów to mod musi zatwierdzić posty z linkami


----------



## salto_angel

arnix19 said:


> Rzeczywiście na południowej będzie najwięcej szkła. Pułnocnej trybuny nie będzie w ramach oszczędności, a północną Max Bogl zgodził się wykonać gratis jeśli za pozostałe trzy zapłacone będzie 33% więcej. Miasto się zgodziło bo oszczędność była i gratis się znalazł.:banana:
> 
> 
> Nie, nie. Dzięki zielonym stworzonkom, aby brązowe nie były. :banana:


Wrocław - stadion = tytuł wątku zobowiązuje => głupie uwagi - brig. 

Proszę o posprzątanie


----------



## Mindcrasher

A, jeszcze mam takie pytanie, dlaczego starsze wątki w miss Polski są zamykane? Chciałem sobie zagłosować na wrocławski budynek-statek.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73074221 - ja bym proponował zmianę tytułu z "Islamska wiosna ludów" na "Arabska wiosna ludów", wszak (szczęśliwie) to co obserwujemy ostatnio w krajach arabskich nie ma jakiegoś ścisłego kontekstu religijnego.

Fr. M


----------



## SoboleuS

Mindcrasher said:


> A, jeszcze mam takie pytanie, dlaczego starsze wątki w miss Polski są zamykane? Chciałem sobie zagłosować na wrocławski budynek-statek.


 Zamykane są watki tych budynków które otrzymują najniższe średnie ocen (co roku usuwam dziesięć takich budynków)


----------



## Tygrys

Tygrys said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875&page=133
> 
> ^^
> 
> Proszę przenieść do Inwestycji ukończonych.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ok - można poczekać na koniec odbiorów i fanfary.





pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ A nie czekamy na zakończenie odbiorów i jakieś oficjalne otwarcie?


Oficjalne otwarcie już było, fanfary były, a nawet lasery i inne bajery (nie licząc pijanego kibola z gołym tyłkiem, który wyleciał na murawę hno.

Proszę przy okazji odchudzić wątek o kilka ostatnich postów - ktoś napisał coś głupiego, dostał jak widzę za to briga, teraz ktoś napisał, że tamten był głupi, bo napisał coś głupiego, więc tylko czekać, aż pojawi się kolejny wpis, w którym dowiemy się, że ten, który wytknął głupotę też jest głupi, bo głupota nie była głupotą, a potem inny napisze, że solidaryzuje się z tym, który napisał, że tamten był głupi i tak naprawdę głupi był ten pierwszy i trzeci, a nie ten drugi i czwarty. Proszę to usunąć, bo to głupie trochę. 

^^ Chyba jestem za głupi, bo nic z tego nie rozumiem 
Na wszelki wypadek podczyściłem i przeniosłem. 
pm7


----------



## Conrado

Czy jest limit wysłanych wiadomości prywatnych na dzień?

Organizuję wycieczkę na budowę Wrocławskiego stadionu, potrzebuje porozsyłać informacje i kontaktować się z wybranymi userami, a niestety po 15 wiadomościach wyskoczył komunikat, że jest jakiś limit :dunno: Kiepska sytuacja...


----------



## 625

Conrado said:


> Czy jest limit wysłanych wiadomości prywatnych na dzień?
> 
> Organizuję wycieczkę na budowę Wrocławskiego stadionu, potrzebuje porozsyłać informacje i kontaktować się z wybranymi userami, a niestety po 15 wiadomościach wyskoczył komunikat, że jest jakiś limit :dunno: Kiepska sytuacja...


Pozostają maile/fb.


----------



## kalle_sg

A może to subforum by się nadało? Ja bym to zakwalifikował jako "akcja", czy inne "wydarzenie". Niech sobie założą wątek i piszą.


----------



## Conrado

^^ Wątek nie ma sensu. Potrzebuje wymienić się danymi, dokładniej nazwiskami, mailami aby stworzyć listę dla spółki Wro2012. A danymi na forum nie każdy ma ochotę się wymieniać. Ok, poczekam do jutra i potrzymam jeszcze dwóch 'wybranych' w niepewności 

Edit: Dobra, poradziłem sobie. Wrzuciłem im info jako post na profilu.


----------



## elpolako

czy jest jakiś konkretny powód, dla którego nadal zamknięty jest wątek o PGE Arenie w Gdańsku?

to jak będzie z tym wątkiem, bo chętnie wrzuciłbym nowe foty...


----------



## Matticitt

Witam, nie wiem co się stało, ale nie otrzymuję mailowych powiadomień o nowych postach w subskrybowanych tematach.


----------



## Handsome by nature

*Towarzysze:*

Skasujecie?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73186539&postcount=11946

ok - towarzysz niedźwiadek


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73206759#post73206759 ze stadionowych napinek oraz info na temat stadionu/ów przenieść do odpowiedniego działu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=432760.
I chyba go otworzyć bo bez sensu ma być zamknięty jak i tak te tematy rozwalają się po innych wątkach.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1329011

Czy jest możliwość zmiany polla na jawnego?


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie ma takiej możliwości. Można tylko skasować (co może zrobić jedynie 625) i założyć nowego. Ale chyba nie warto, bo jest już 17 głosów, a do końca edycji UPC niedaleko.


----------



## Noxid

pmacieju, śledziłeś naszą dyskusję w wątku o skokach na temat ewentualnych zmian w nazwie. Myślę, że ta propozycja jest najlepsza:


Lilo_89 said:


> ^^ To może zmienić nazwę wątku na *[Sporty zimowe]Skoki narciarskie i inne dyscypliny* ?


Da radę coś zrobić w tej sprawie?


----------



## Guest

^^
Dla Ciebie najlepsza, ale jak widać po dyskusji, rozbieżności są duże. Założyłem wątek o MŚ, a co do nazewnictwa, to sprawę rozwiążmy sondą w wątku o skokach.


----------



## Noxid

W takim razie założenie przez Ciebie odpowiedniego wątku rozstrzyga całą sprawę. Chociaż w przyszłym sezonie przydałby się raczej wątek zbiorczy, żeby nie robić bałaganu.


----------



## pmaciej7

Mi się pomysł jednego wątku dla wszystkich sportów zimowych nie podoba. Poszczególne sporty (F1, żużel, snooker, hokej) mają swoje wątki, skórokopy mają nawet 6 czy 8 wątków. 

Można spokojnie prowadzic odrębne wątki dla skoków i biegów, a ewentualnie zrobić zbiorczy wątek dla całej reszty: łyżwiarstwo figurowe, bobsleje, narciarstwo alpejskie, curling. Przynajmniej dopóki nie będziemy osiągali sukcesów na miarę Małysza i Kowalczyk.


----------



## kowal 3D

^^ A może w hydeparku wydzielić subforum z wątkami sportowymi, tak żeby wszystko było w jednym miejscu?


----------



## jajatore

Poproszę do ukończonych:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=71346911&highlight=#post71346911

ok - pm7


----------



## jacca

Wątek o Nowej Danie, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413207&page=149 od #2963 jakaś smutna ornitologia do przeczyszczenia.

ok - pm7


----------



## Petr

Proszę o stworzenie hydeparku na temat przebiegu II linii MW i posprzątanie ostatnich kilku stron wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73246339#post73246339
W wątku podstawowym chcę czytać o postępach na budowie...


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557637&page=14

prosiłbym o wyczyszczenie z ostatniej strony tramwajowo-rowerowej papki


----------



## kierownikSZZ

prosimy o ustawienie poola

dni spotkania: Czwartek 3.03, Piątek 4.03 oraz Wtorek 8.03 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=998619&page=79

Dzięki

ok - pm7


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=16206099#post16206099

Prośba o korektę tytułu wątku z 4x55m na *5x55m*.
_______
done, P-S


----------



## susamuruago

Lotniczy i wodny spis treści:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=852644

Pierwszy post już dawno nie był aktualizowany, juz kiedyś zgłąszałem tam sugestie, widzę, że inni także, jednak nic z tego. Proszę ewentualnie modów o zrobienie porządku, jeśli użytkowanik, który założył wątek tego nie robi


----------



## martin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440790&page=102

Prosze o skasowanie paru ostatnich stron, straszny off topichno:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

martin said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440790&page=102
> 
> Prosze o skasowanie paru ostatnich stron, straszny off topichno:


Jutro się tym zajmę i zrobię hyde-park.


----------



## youknow

Proszę o usunięcie postów asdolf'a z wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73568229.
Jakiś poligon sobie zrobił, co zresztą sam przyznaje: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73568593&postcount=4764

Edit: Dziękuję.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428

Tsunami :gaah:


----------



## zbieraj

W wątku o Narodowym zrobił się mały bałagan, ale co ja tam wiem ;>.


----------



## toni...

Prośba o usunięcie posta, został przeniesiony do odpowiedniego wątku ale nadal tkwi nie tam gdzie powinien. Dzięki.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73891403&postcount=12842


----------



## Bastian.

No właśnie czemu zamknięto wątek o przylocie A 380 do wawy. Są osoby które by chciały o tym podyskutować, dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej a nie mogą.


----------



## Lessity mój!

Ja również chciałem zgłosić usunięcie posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73866689&postcount=12520 

I na przyszłość chciałem się spytać bo nie wiem, czy trzeba takie rzeczy zgłaszać czy wystarczy edytować posta i napisać w nim "del"?


----------



## pmaciej7

To drugie rozwiązanie jest pożadane.


----------



## buls

Proszę o zatwierdzenie postów
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=262701&page=148
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=432009&page=31
_____
done, P-S


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=248572 W wątku o Złotej robi się bajzel, wypadałoby sprzątnąć off-topikowy kompost i duszpastersko napomnieć sprawcę, który swoim malkontenctwem nie na temat ów bajzel zapoczątkował. 

Fr. M

^^
ox
625


----------



## Eyk88

W jaki sposób mogę zmienić nazwę wątku, który sam zakładałem? Kosmetyka drobna.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Piszesz do moda .


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o usunięcie z wątku 'Dworzec Warszawa Centralna" marudzeń w stylu "centralny zawsze będzie do d...y bo perony są pod ziemią".


----------



## Mindcrasher

Może by zmienić nazwę tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73940627 na "Telewizyjne programy muzyczne", bo dyskusja się rozwinęła i już nie ejst tylko o X Factor.

ok - pm7


----------



## Bandziorro

dziękuje za usunięcie wczorajszego bajzlu z tematu o Galerii handlowej WKS-Sląśk...


----------



## NorthPole

Proszę o przesunięcie postów #901 do #903 z wątku o gdyńskim Transatlantyku do wątku śródmiejskiego.

Z góry uprzejmie dziękuję i przepraszam za kłopot.
*dyg*


----------



## markus1234

Prosil bym o usuniecie wszystkich postow w tym watku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74013945#post74013945

Od postu * #2190*


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

markus1234 said:


> Prosil bym o usuniecie wszystkich postow w tym watku
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74013945#post74013945
> 
> Od postu * #2190*


Kasuję z najszczerszymi życzeniami powodzenia.


----------



## Clash_tekin

tego ten a dlaczemu zamknięto wątek o skaj tałerze?


----------



## 625

Clash_tekin said:


> tego ten a dlaczemu zamknięto wątek o skaj tałerze?


Otwieram po wycięciu 2 stron dyrdymałów.


----------



## Polex

Sądziłem, że dywagacje nt co to jest Praga, Grochów, Kamionek itd zakończy się w wątku o SN wczoraj. Ale okazało się, że niektórzy są uparci i chcą się spierać dalej.
Proponuję więc całość tej dyskusji wyeksmitować. A są to posty:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74011327&postcount=24122

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74030503&postcount=24134

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74031013&postcount=24135

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74031023&postcount=24136

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74031211&postcount=24137

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74031617&postcount=24138

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74033015&postcount=24139

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74033197&postcount=24140

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74034363&postcount=24141

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74056133&postcount=24145

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74062627&postcount=24149

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74063443&postcount=24151

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74064325&postcount=24152


----------



## Polex

^^ Domyślam się, że cugle zostały popuszczone i już można podyskutować szerzej?


----------



## bart_breslau

Witam,
To http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338964
przenieść tutaj http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=872642

Dziękuję

_wciągnięte, mateq_


----------



## Bandziorro

prośba do moderatora aby zrobił porządek w temacie Sky- Tower Wrocław [nowy projekt]. /końcowe posty/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1116287&page=131



ox/P


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Przeczyściłem ten wątek, a następnym razem będą karne ku... .


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74351009&postcount=24255
też do wywalenia... kolejny nic nie wnoszący post tego użytkownikahno:

edit:
jeszcze oftopa proponuję przenieść do hydeparku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74358093#post74358093


----------



## mmjp

Czy można prosić o zmianę nazwy wątku na* [Wielkopolska] Elektrownia Jądrowa Klempicz-Warta* ?
Z góry dzięki 
___
ok, P-S


----------



## bobtrebor

Talkinghead i reszta wrocławskich modów, moglibyście postarać się o odrobinę więcej obiektywizmu w cięciu tego wątka. Nie róbcie z forum prywatnego folwarku. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556947

Pomijam już to, że nie w Inwestycjach jego miejsce, ale rozumiem, że pompujecie swoją "śląskość" gdzie się da. To już zbyt oczywiste by komentować.


----------



## 625

bobtrebor said:


> Talkinghead i reszta wrocławskich modów, moglibyście postarać się o odrobinę więcej obiektywizmu w cięciu tego wątka. Nie róbcie z forum prywatnego folwarku.


Dobra. Od dziś jestem kołobrzeskim modem.


----------



## salto_angel

^^ oj, moglibyście sobie wlepić karnego bringa skoro pojawiła się tutaj taka prośba o uspokojenie moderatorów


----------



## timit

Proszę o skasowanie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1342755

a tu o dodanie polla 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1342753


----------



## Mr. America

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku Architektura gotyku ceglanego na Backsteingotik


----------



## MichalJ

Musimy nazywać wątki po niemiecku?


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ No właśnie, mnie też to dziwi. Wczytałem się w tamtym wątku w uzasadnienie zmiany jego nazwy i tam pada taki argument, że polskie tłumaczenie "gotyk ceglany" nie zawiera w sobie tego specyficznego geograficzno-kulturowego odniesienia niemieckiego terminu "Backsteingotik".
Jakkolwiek jest to prawda, to jednak takie słowo, jak "Backsteingotik" w języku polskim po prostu nie istnieje. Sztuka translatoryki zawsze napotyka na problem niemożliwości stuprocentowego oddania znaczenia oryginału, nawet najprostsze wyrazy różnią się minimalnie znaczeniem w poszczególnych językach. A jednak próbuje się za pomocą przeróżnych środków językowych w jak największym stopniu zbliżyć się do znaczenia zawartego w słowie tłumaczonym z języka wyjściowego. Dlatego uważam, że powinno się raczej stosować nazwy wątków w języku polskim, które w razie potrzeby mogą być przecież uzupełnione o niezbędne uzupełnienia, np. "Architektura gotyku ceglanego południowego pobrzeża Bałtyku"


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Natomiast zwrot "Gotyk Ceglany" funkcjonuje w polszczyźnie jako ekwiwalent "Backsteingotik". Może nie popadajmy w przesadę na polskim dziale forum?


----------



## Mr. America

Ja początkowo nazwałem wątek "Architektura gotyku ceglanego", ale pojawiły się sugestie żeby doprecyzować nazwę, więc mnie nie bijcie 
Ale myślę, że tak jest faktycznie lepiej, gdyż "gotyk ceglany" to dość ogólne pojęcie i równie dobrze można by rzec, że np. kościół Mariacki w Krakowie to gotyk ceglany, bowiem jest przecież zbudowany z cegły. Może i tak, ale na pewno nie jest to backsteingotik.
Także ta nazwa ma na celu jedynie doprecyzowanie tematu wątku, a że jest niemiecka - cóż, trudno


----------



## AMS guy

Proszę o usunięcie postów: #76 (zdjęcia Alkmaar - zupełnie nie w temacie) oraz #77 (moja reakcja) i #78. 

Offtop na temat drzew, proszę zostawić. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641088&page=4

ok - pm7


----------



## AMS guy

^^ Dzięki za szybką reakcję


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## pmaciej7

AMS guy said:


> ^^ Dzięki za szybką reakcję


Akurat przechodziłem 



henry hill said:


> Jak się głosuje, kto może głosować i kiedy?


Po otwarciu wątku, nad pierwszym postem na stronie jest menu: Thread Tools Search this Thread Rate Thread Display Modes. Rozwijasz Rate Thread i głosujesz. Teraz widzę, że nie wszystkie wątki można oceniać, ale nie wiem, od czego to zależy.

Oto rysunek poglądowy (uprzedzając krytykę: tak, wiem, nie mam adblocka, IE to wiocha, a w dodatku zaraz zapełni mi się skrzynka na pmki :tongue:

http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4960/ratethread.jpg


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74501677&postcount=8343

Usunąć/ostrzeżenie.


----------



## Bandziorro

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=901026&page=86

Koledzy Conrado i salto_angel wysłali ten sam ten sam artykuł w krótkim czasie 


ox/P


----------



## wojtor

Poproszę o zmianę nazwy wątku [Olsztyn] Powstanie Wieżowiec 60m? na [Olsztyn] Centaurus


ox/P


----------



## Bandziorro

^^ dziękuje Patryjoto

Jeszcze jedna ważna sprawa. Proszę o przeniesienie mojego nie trafionego w temat posta...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=901026&page=86 nr #1706

do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=912500&page=17

dzięki i sorry za błąd 

ok - pm7


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74570387#post74570387

Proszę o usunięcie postów 33-35.
I może jakieś ostrzeżenie dla usera za sianie chaosu i nieszanowanie czyjejś pracy.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## toonczyk

Możliwość głosowania jest ustawiana osobno dla każdego podforum, pewnie administratorzy to ustalają. Na FPW tak na moje oko możliwość oceny wątku jest tylko w trzech działach - "Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo", "Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa" i "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka". Spróbuj tam. Jak w belce na górze nic nie masz, to może pod formularzem odpowiedzi?
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/5207/ratey.png


----------



## Forza_imperial

Sorry lecz byl *WONTEK* o bezrobociu! Gdzie sie znajduje? W RZ.P stuknelo 13% bezrobocia!!!


----------



## MichalJ

pmaciej7 said:


> Po otwarciu wątku, nad pierwszym postem na stronie jest menu: Thread Tools Search this Thread Rate Thread Display Modes. Rozwijasz Rate Thread i głosujesz. Teraz widzę, że nie wszystkie wątki można oceniać, ale nie wiem, od czego to zależy.
> 
> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4960/ratethread.jpg


Sprawdziłem dokładnie na tym samym wątku, który widać na twoim rysunku, czyli 
"Zdjęcia kobiet jakie wam się podobają IV"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=935158

*Nie mam* w menu pozycji 'Rate Thread'.

Jak znam życie, to jest funkcja tylko dla moderatorów.


----------



## dawid_silesia

Wydaje mi się, że

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=437340

i

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563015

powinny trafić do Ekonomi, Biznes i Polityka.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74570065&postcount=965

Pod gilotynę.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## esce

MichalJ said:


> Jak znam życie, to jest funkcja tylko dla moderatorów.


No to kiepsko znasz życie  Ja mogę oceniać ten wątek, a nie jestem moderatorem. Nadal nie wiemy jednak na jakiej podstawie wybierani są userzy i wątki do oceniania.


----------



## Guest

Oceniać mogą też(albo tylko, u mnie w opcjach wątków nie ma opcji głosowania) np. niezalogowani, co zresztą w drugiej przeglądarce właśnie zrobiłem. 

Ale np. tego wątku i sąsiednich nie można oceniać.


----------



## Bandziorro

^^ proszę o spełnienie mojej prośby z #7615 ^^


----------



## pmaciej7

henry hill said:


> 625 co rok tylko się do mnie odzywa, wysyłając wiadomość o brigu, taka świecka tradycja, zamiast opłatka.


No bo kto to widział, żeby wysyłać opłatek w styczniu/lutym?



esce said:


> Ja mogę oceniać ten wątek, a nie jestem moderatorem. Nadal nie wiemy jednak na jakiej podstawie wybierani są userzy i wątki do oceniania.


_Ten wątek_, czyli wątek o kobietach, czy księgę? 

Ja też mogę oceniać tylko niektóre wątki.

-----------------



Bandziorro said:


> ^^ proszę o spełnienie mojej prośby z #7615 ^^


Ciiicho, teraz roztrząsamy _naprawdę ważne_ problemy


----------



## xsxxxxx

pmaciej7 said:


> Ja też mogę oceniać tylko niektóre wątki.


Niektórzy nie mogą żadnego.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## takisobiektoś

henry hill said:


> 625 co rok tylko się do mnie odzywa, wysyłając wiadomość o brigu, taka świecka tradycja, zamiast opłatka.


:hilarious :rofl:


----------



## 625

MichalJ said:


> *Nie mam* w menu pozycji 'Rate Thread'.


Nie we wszystkich działach jest to włączone.


----------



## MichalJ

625 said:


> Nie we wszystkich działach jest to włączone.


Nie mam tej pozycji w żadnym dziale i w żadnym wątku.


----------



## 625

MichalJ said:


> Nie mam tej pozycji w żadnym dziale i w żadnym wątku.


Hm, Twój profil ma normalne ustawienia, nie wiem czemu nie widzisz gwiazdek.


----------



## orangy

Czy jakiś miły moderator mógłby uprzątnąć offtopiki z ostatnich czterech stron  tego wątku ? 

Ten wątek jest o inwestycjach na Lotnisku Chopina, nie o samolotach, spottingu, katastrofach lotniczych, kondycji Lotu i bóg wie jeszcze o czym.

Słuszność, posprzątane a w przyszłości będę nagradzał takie offtopy/BB


----------



## MichalJ

625 said:


> Hm, Twój profil ma normalne ustawienia, nie wiem czemu nie widzisz gwiazdek.


Nie o to chodzi. 

Ja *widzę gwiazdki*. Tam, gdzie ktoś inny ocenił wątek.

Ale nie mogę samemu oceniać wątków. *Nie mam w menu* pozycji '*Rate Thread*'.


----------



## salto_angel

Proszę o szybką reakcję. Spamuje po wątkach stadionowych aż (nie)miło:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74661707&postcount=20925
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74661503&postcount=15040

^^
miesiąc
625


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## michael_siberia

A czy nie chodzi czasem o datę rejestracji? Coś widzę, że ci z Join Date przed listopadem 07 mogą oceniać, a ci młodsi (jak ja) - nie.


----------



## dawid_silesia

Posty 10186 - 10190 i 10192 - 10195 z http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541312&page=510

przenieść do

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=677896&page=281

i usunąć post 10183 z pierwszego linku


----------



## sharky_88

michael_siberia said:


> A czy nie chodzi czasem o datę rejestracji? Coś widzę, że ci z Join Date przed listopadem 07 mogą oceniać, a ci młodsi (jak ja) - nie.


Każdy kto się wyloguję może zagłosować, nie dorabiajcie teorii spiskowej


----------



## michael_siberia

Faktycznie, sprawdziłem na Google Chrome (tam nie mam ustawionego autologinu) i poszło.


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74712055#post74712055 na:
[Śródmieście] Nowa wieża UBS w miejsce Ilmetu


^^
ox
625


----------



## krzysp1991

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74676157&postcount=452

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74678479&postcount=453

Posty do usunięcia.

^^
ox
625


----------



## martin

Proszę o usunięcie kilku ostatnich stron off topu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74714671#post74714671


----------



## Hubi2010

kdauksz said:


> Jezu, ale Ty musisz być głupi.


Proszę o usunięcie tego posta w wątku o dworcu centralnym,ja tylko stanąłem w obronie FauxNews-a.Jeżeli zasłużyłem na bana/briga to proszę mi go dać.Dziękuję

5 dni - pm7


----------



## dawid392

Prośba do moderatora, aby:

Posty: 2541, 2542, 2545, 2546, 2548-2550, 2554 przeniósł z wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475737&page=128 do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1265197&page=3

Wszystkie pozostałe posty od 2551 do 2559 skasował.

ok - pm7


----------



## wloclawianin

Prośba o usunięcie tematu, który mi się zdublował przez małą zawieszkę forum 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345729

Dzięki


----------



## takisobiektoś

Zalatuje Onetem 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74726459&postcount=810


----------



## Conrado

Dałby radę podwiesić wątek na kilka dni?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345869


----------



## aro83

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568397&page=160

Do Moderatora: Proszę któregoś z Was aby zaakceptował mój post z fotkami.
Z góry wielkie dzięki.

Ok - pm7


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74737927&postcount=20904

Do skasowania


----------



## toonczyk

Drogi Wesoły Romku. Czy fakt, że jestem ponurakiem i prawie żaden post w "CzNŚ" mnie specjalnie nie bawi (prawdziwa historia), uprawnia mnie do żądania skasowania tego wątku? Tak już jest na świecie, że co bawi jednego, innego razi. I na odwrót. Zobacz, nawet biały prostokąt Betona okazał się wbrew jego zamysłowi kontrowersyjny. Chyba trzeba się z tym pogodzić.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ilość wulgaryzmów odbiera temu dowcipowi jakikolwiek sens.


----------



## WSW

Obrzydliwa i nieśmieszna antysemicka wycieczka
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74773495&postcount=9161


----------



## aro83

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568397&page=160

Poproszę któregoś z moderatorów o akceptację mojego wątku z fotkami.
dodane 12pm. dzieki i pozdro.

ok - pm7


----------



## rybenbaum

martin said:


> Proszę o usunięcie kilku ostatnich stron off topu
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74714671#post74714671


Właśnie, właśnie.

W wątkach o Warsaw Spire i o Remontach budynków powojennych trwa niekończąca się dyskusja już nie wiadomo o czym, ale na pewno nie na temat - bloki, kamienice, pierzeje, apartamentowce... burzyć, odbudowywać, Mongolia, Wola... 

Czy można by to skanalizować do jakiegoś Hydeparku? Albo po prostu wyciąć? 

Bardzo mało mam ostatnio czasu na forum i jeśli chcę się czegoś dowiedzieć i przekopywać 5 stron flama, to już wolę do tych wątków w ogóle nie wchodzić.


----------



## kowal 3D

^^ Ano jest hydepark: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1253207


----------



## kowal 3D

del


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Mindcrasher

To ja w takim razie albo nie mam dostępu, albo nie wiem gdzie go szukać


----------



## pmaciej7

henry hill said:


> Ja temat "gwiazdek" kończę dziękując wielu osobom "na PM" które wolały tu się nie narażać (paranoja!),


Które to osoby? Nazwiska! Niech ja się tylko dowiem, Barbra Streisand wyleczy ich z nieśmiałości!


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Zboro

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338804&page=37

Robienie sobie jaj w tym watku jest conajmniej niestosowne.Prosze o usuniecie postu 722 i 723.

ok - pm7


----------



## Guest

:| Opanujcie się z tą nadgorliwością, po prawej i lewej.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1346519

Tato, kup mi rowerek. Szukanie przedszkola dla dziecka zrozumiem, ale żeby sobie liceum szukać? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389508

Lubuskie szuka moderatora - powycinajcie dysputy o KDP, bo już jest niezła naparzanka, a gwarantuje, że będzie tylko gorzej. Zresztą w lubuskich wątkach bywa gorzej, ale chyba na całe szczęście dla forumowiczów nikt z moderatorów tam nie wchodzi.

przeczyszczone - pm7


----------



## TommeT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74814783&postcount=2815

pzdr


----------



## Conrado

Panowie fachowcy wypowiadają się na temat tempa zakładania want. Skasujcie bo zdaje się, że u nas średnio lubimy takich co wszystko 'wiedzą' lepiej od inżynierów.

od zgłaszania takich wniosków jest księga drogowa - pm7

Ok, dzięki. A, że drogowa... zapamiętam - chyba nigdy nie zgłaszałem nic drogowego.


----------



## Mindcrasher

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74844281&postcount=12

Proszę o skasowanie mojego posta, nie ten wątek


----------



## krzysp1991

Do wywalenia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74844347&postcount=6504

Prosiłbym o zmianę nazwy na [Częstochowa] Modernizacja Pl. Biegańskiego oraz I i II Alei NMP
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=503786


----------



## dexter2

dexter2 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74570387#post74570387
> 
> Proszę o usunięcie postów 33-35.
> I może jakieś ostrzeżenie dla usera za sianie chaosu i nieszanowanie czyjejś pracy.


Ponawiam prośbę.


----------



## SebastianNS

Proszę o usunięcie tagu "nowy sącz" z tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1164743

Nie ma on nic wspólnego z miastem, a niektórych to denerwuje jak sprawdza wątki o swoim mieście 

Z góry dzięki.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74866759&posted=1#post74866759
Offtop del
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74866759&postcount=24416

i mój post też del


----------



## martin

martin said:


> Proszę o usunięcie kilku ostatnich stron off topu
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74714671#post74714671


Ponawiam prośbe...


----------



## MichalJ

Bardzo proszę o zwrócenie uwagi na niestosowność zamieszczania zdjęć o rozmiarach 3500x2500 lub podobnych, o tu w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74861277#post74861277
Niezależnie od tego, co takie zdjęcia przedstawiają. Dziękuję.


----------



## Mruczek

Bardzo surrealistyczna uwaga, róbcie z tym, co uważacie za stosowne. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74840735&postcount=36


----------



## Polex

Proponuję ten temat z filmem o PKiN http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1347487 dokleić do wątku o PRL http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74444547#post74444547

/ok BB


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Bardzo proszę o przeczyszczenie tego wątku z kompletnych trollowatych odzywek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74952269#post74952269, i dodanie do nazwy wątku coś co odstraszy takie posty.

Ile można czytać skamlanie?


----------



## Han Solo

Można połączyć ten wątek
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1347651

z już istniejącym http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286703&page=3

Dziękuję


----------



## mapmen

Czy mozna by zamknać tą terapię grupową leczenia kompleksów?


----------



## mrug

^^ Nikt cię nie zmusza do czytania wątku.


----------



## kiwi_74

mapmen said:


> Czy mozna by zamknać tą terapię grupową leczenia kompleksów?


sam się zamknij, ale w psychiatryku, bo skoro coś ci nie pasuje po co tam siedzisz i się męczysz?


----------



## krystiand

Jak sam robił tam syf to było dobrze... teraz zmienił taktykę, przestał się udzielać i skarży :nuts:


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413207&page=161 - czy można prosić o przeczyszczenie od #3217 do #3225 - po raz kolejny OT o tym na co burzona Dana mogłaby upaść i dlaczego na Galaxy (oraz Falę) :]

ok - pm7


----------



## kornik rz

Czy któryś z szanownych modów mógłby przenieść posty #1392-4, #1396-8 i #1407 stąd do chyba właściwszego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034167 ? Zrobił się mały OT.


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=664540&page=232

Mógłby ktoś dodać do nazwy wątku *[tramwaj = brig]*? Wiadomo już, że go nie będzie, baa jest osobny wątek na to (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1115503&page=8), a mimo to ciągle te same osoby *śmiecą *wątek o Piotrkowskiej ciągłym powtarzaniu o tramwaju. Tego się już nie da czytać.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Trolling: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=75017225#post75017225


Między innymi: 



zbrodniarz said:


> Wywiad donosi, że na wschód od Fordonu koncentruje się dywizja pancerna Bruskijugend pod wodzą samego Eryka "Panzer" Bazylczuka, a pod Solcem - Leibstandarte Rafał Bruski z groźnym Jurkiem "Billboard" Derendą na czele. W podziemiach urzędu miasta w Bydgoszczy zainstalowało się Oberkommando der Wehrmacht, a Zławieś Wielka ma się teraz nazywać Wolfsschanze. Jednym słowem: nadchodzi trzecia wojna światowa!


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Wesoły Romek;74952863 said:


> Bardzo proszę o przeczyszczenie tego wątku z kompletnych trollowatych odzywek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74952269#post74952269, i dodanie do nazwy wątku coś co odstraszy takie posty.
> 
> Ile można czytać skamlanie?


Moderatorzy na wakacjach? ponawiam.


----------



## Han Solo

Han Solo said:


> Można połączyć ten wątek
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1347651
> 
> z już istniejącym http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286703&page=3
> 
> Dziękuję


:cheers:


----------



## adam20

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=10226961

stadionowy trolling, prowokacje i flejmy. 

Do tego nie grzeszy kultura - stara PM-ka :lol:

dawno chyba nie mial briga


----------



## MichalJ

Czy na pewno potrzebujemy osobny wątek do każdego budynku w kampusie medycznym na Ochocie? 
[Ochota] CePT
[Ochota]Centrum Sportowo-Rehabilitacyjne WUM
[Ochota] Nowy szpital ginekologiczno-położniczy na Banacha

Jest zbiorczy wątek:
[Ochota] Inwestycje Warszawskiego Uniwersytetu Medycznego
i postuluję dołączyć tam te pozostałe. 

Wątki są mało aktywne, spora część postów to odsyłanie do innego wątku, bo akurat ktoś sfotografował inwestycję A i wrzucił do wątku o B... Poza tym temat 'CePT' nic osobie postronnej nie mówi, a nowy szpital wbrew tematowi wątku nie będzie przy ulicy Banacha.

Rozbudowający się po sąsiedzku Uniwersytet Warszawski ma jeden wątek dla kompletu inwestycji.


----------



## Petr

Proponuję zmienić nazwę wątu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=273499&page=28
na:
[Śródmieście] Inwestycja Nowe Powiśle na terenie EC Powiśle


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75134629&postcount=5797

Polityka w wątku o pięknych kobietach, to na publiczne biczowanie nadaje hno:

ucięto - pm7


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549984

#3441 #3442 - do usunięcia, napinki niepotrzebne.

odpięto - pm7


----------



## salto_angel

Proszę o porządek z tym Panem. Kolejny raz spam. Można to wreszcie uciąć raz na zawsze? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75136633&postcount=773


----------



## talkinghead

salto_angel said:


> Proszę o porządek z tym Panem. Kolejny raz spam. Można to wreszcie uciąć raz na zawsze?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75136633&postcount=773


A dlaczego spam? Co to jest spam?


----------



## salto_angel

talkinghead said:


> A dlaczego spam? Co to jest spam?


Przepraszam, ale twierdzenie, że tam będą ofiary zanim zostało otwarte przejście ze światłami to przesada. Tym bardziej obarczanie tymi ofiarami miasta. 

To nie przypomina merytorycznego postu tylko bujanie w obłokach. 

TH - można na tym forum merytorycznie dyskutować i się spierać. Ale merytorycznie. Świetnym przykładem dla mnie jest Koppel. Ma inne zdanie, ale przynajmniej wie o czy pisze. W przypadku Pana P. jest to słowotok bez ładu i składu. Nie po raz pierwszy zresztą.


----------



## talkinghead

salto_angel said:


> Przepraszam, ale twierdzenie, że tam będą ofiary zanim zostało otwarte przejście ze światłami to przesada. Tym bardziej obarczanie tymi ofiarami miasta.
> 
> To nie przypomina merytorycznego postu tylko bujanie w obłokach.
> 
> TH - można na tym forum merytorycznie dyskutować i się spierać. Ale merytorycznie. Świetnym przykładem dla mnie jest Koppel. Ma inne zdanie, ale przynajmniej wie o czy pisze. W przypadku Pana P. jest to słowotok bez ładu i składu. Nie po raz pierwszy zresztą.


Ale - podchodząc merytorycznie do słowa spam - to chyba nie jest spam?


----------



## skansen

Salto - TH mi kiedyś wyjaśnił - Pliniusz jest wartościowy, bo dzięki niemu znamy zdanie podobnych jemu, których jest większość. Dylematy w stylu - po co przejście na KW, skoro raz będą korki, a raz ofiary - idealnie obrazują bolączki zwykłego, prosto myślącego mieszkańca. Respekt! 

PS
Dzięki TH za wyrozumiałość i łagodność.


----------



## talkinghead

skansen said:


> Salto - TH mi kiedyś wyjaśnił - Pliniusz jest wartościowy, bo dzięki niemu znamy zdanie podobnych jemu, których jest większość. Dylematy w stylu - po co przejście na KW, skoro raz będą korki, a raz ofiary - idealnie obrazują bolączki zwykłego, prosto myślącego mieszkańca. Respekt!
> 
> PS
> Dzięki TH za wyrozumiałość i łagodność.


No bo co z tego, że 10% ma rację , skoro 90% ma inne zdanie. Podejrzewam, że Wrocław w 90% składa się z Pliniuszy (w sensie poglądów).

I weź tu walcz z tą 90% większością. Zbanować?  - pozostanie 60 tyś "światłych" mieszkańców. Wtedy problemy KW same znikną.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75152263&postcount=6312

do przeniesienia tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668586&page=2
(miałem otwarte dwie karty i kliknąłem tą niewłaściwą przed wklejeniem artykułu)

ok - pm7


----------



## grzybson88

Mała prośba o skasowanie tego wątku-dubla 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1350881

bubel skasowany - pm7


----------



## Guest

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od #652 do #656 włącznie z tego wątku: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=75156437#post75156437

do tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=75119435#post75119435

Oraz usunięcie postu #583 również z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493363&page=30

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## salto_angel

talkinghead said:


> Ale - podchodząc merytorycznie do słowa spam - to chyba nie jest spam?


SPAM = Stowarzyszenie Polskich Artystów Muzyków. No nie. Merytorycznie to nie jest SPAM. Masz rację. 

To raczej bełkot. 

Bełkot = pozbawiony sensu, niezrozumiały tekst lub zawiła wypowiedź. 

Obie definicje za sjp.pwn.pl. Co by było merytorycznie.


----------



## Phelot

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494613&page=219
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431268&page=117

User tomii11 przez swoją niewiedzę w powyższych wątkach naprodukował jedno-zdjęciowych postów. Proszę o ich "sklejenie".


----------



## Lumina

Witam, 

jakieś 2 tygodnie temu zamieściłam post ze zdjęciami w tym wątku i otrzymałam komunikat (jak rozumiem z racji tego ze mam dopiero kilka postów na koncie) że mój post musi zostać zaakceptowany przez moderatora... ale minęły już 2 tygodnie czyli za przeproszeniem kupa czasu a mojego postu jak nie było tak nie ma :? wczoraj zamieściłam też kilka zdjęć w tym wątku i ta sama sytuacja - mój post do tej pory się tam nie pojawił... Zapewniam, że treść tych postów (ani zdjęć) nie była w żaden sposób niepoprawna


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Zrobione. Teraz masz już 10 postów na liczniku, więc system powinien akceptować kolejne Twoje posty z linkami automatycznie. Jeżeli nie - pisz.


----------



## Lumina

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Zrobione. Teraz masz już 10 postów na liczniku, więc system powinien akceptować kolejne twoje posty z linkami automatycznie. Jeżeli nie - pisz.


Super, dzięki za szybką reakcję!


----------



## wiewior

onslow znowu spamuje i zakłada dzikie wątki (który to już raz?)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351407
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351411
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351413
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351403


----------



## r9999

dlaczego skasowano moje zwrócenie uwagi dwóm mijającym się z prawdą userom z tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549984&page=172? ich posty (RafałG post nr 3428 oraz turysta80 post nr 3431) wciąż zawierają kłamstwa. tu też wprowadzamy podwójną moralność?


----------



## r9999

nsolak said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549984
> 
> #3441 #3442 - do usunięcia, napinki niepotrzebne.
> 
> odpięto - pm7


uważasz za napinkę wytknięcie komuś, że kłamie w żywe oczy? czy napinką są owe kłamstwa?


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o skasowanie wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351775
i przeniesienie merytorycznych postów do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=163379
Dziękuję.


----------



## MichalJ

Hm. Widzę, że z wątku "[Ochota]Inwestycje na UW" zrobił się wątek "[Warszawa]Inwestycje na UW" i weszły do niego posty dotyczące innych dzielnic, ale pozostał osobno wątek "[Śródmieście]Nowy budynek UW na Powiślu" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337247

Chyba niezupełnie o to chodziło... 

O ile osobny wątek dla każdego budynku to przesada, o tyle podział na dzielnice nie był zły.


----------



## takisobiektoś

r9999 said:


> dlaczego skasowano moje zwrócenie uwagi dwóm mijającym się z prawdą userom z tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549984&page=172? ich posty (RafałG post nr 3428 oraz turysta80 post nr 3431) wciąż zawierają kłamstwa. tu też wprowadzamy podwójną moralność?


Oni się z prawdą nie mijają i szkoda , że moja odpowiedź też została skasowana.


----------



## mapmen

prosze o przeniesienie tego zbędnego nowego tematu dotąd


----------



## Signar

Niech jakiś mod zajrzy do wątku o narodowym bo coś mi się zdaje że dałem się podpuścić trolowi zero argumentów a na każdą odpowiedź odpowiada jak odpowiada http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=75369319&posted=1#post75369319


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584323

Wnoszę o skasowanie niektórych postów.


----------



## demmat

Proszę o zainteresowanie się tym użytkownikiem: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=809068
Na razie nie wygląda na bardzo niebezpiecznego, ale widać że jeszcze nie ogarnia forum. Można by go poprosić o to, żeby nie pisał kilku postów naraz.


----------



## Adamusxp

Chyba żaden mod Mod dawno nie zaglądał do warszawskich inwestycji.
Pojawił się wątek z pytanie o sprzedaż biur, czyli spam
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1357467
No i niestające bezsensowne dyskusje w wielu wontkach, a to tylko przykład:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537013&page=147

ok/BB


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=75817917#post75817917
Tu czai się post do zatwierdzenia.

ok - pm7


----------



## Conrado

Prosiłbym o zmianę nazwy wątku z *[Wrocław] Apartamenty na Kępie Mieszczańskiej*
na 
*[Wrocław] Zagospodarowanie terenów Kępy Mieszczańskiej*

ok - pm7


----------



## salto_angel

jajatore said:


> skoro ten stadion jest taki super bezpieczny,jak to możliwe, ze kibic wnosi petardę na stadion?





japko said:


> Byłeś kiedyś na meczu matole?
> 
> Chyba że tam gdzie byłeś macają Cie po gaciach ?


Tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281151&page=168

^^
Jak ktoś ma 5 postów, to nie będzie miał już nigdy żadnego.
625


----------



## markus1234

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75867451&postcount=93

prosze o zwrocenie uwagi aby zachowac pewien umiar.


----------



## lukaszek89

Paru naszym forumowiczom przydalby sie urlop od DLM. To co tam wypisuja jest juz naprawde zenujace...


----------



## 625

Są tam na własne ryzyko


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428

Nie było mnie parę dni - czyżby coś się zmieniło w sprawie polityki i spraw kibicowskich poza hyde parkiem?


----------



## rubeus

Czy można prosić o jakieś porządki w wątku [Ursynów] Inwestycje - 
Gdzieś tak od 64 strony wątku ciągnie się flejm na temat samochodów, parkingów, podróżowania po mieście nic nie wnoszący do tematu inwestycji w tym zakątku Warszawy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233616&page=64


----------



## Han Solo

rubeus said:


> Czy można prosić o jakieś porządki w wątku [Ursynów] Inwestycje -
> Gdzieś tak od 64 strony wątku ciągnie się flejm na temat samochodów, parkingów, podróżowania po mieście nic nie wnoszący do tematu inwestycji w tym zakątku Warszawy
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233616&page=64


Warto zostawić tą dyskusję, bo dotyczy ona rozwoju Ursynowa na przykładzie konkretnej inwestycji. Wielu userów nie zagląda do szczegółowych wątków więc stanowi ciekawostkę pośród zdjęć budowanego bloku.

I nie nazwałbym ja flejmem - jest ciekawa i na temat.

Gdyby jednak mod uznał, że należy przenieść te posty, bo wątke ma być ze zdjęciami lania betonu, to prosiłbym o przeniesienie do Architektonicznego Hyde Parku, szkoda tyle pisania 

(czyli tu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1253207&page=18)


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Zostawiam tam gdzie jest, bo wiele wnosi do dyskusji o zagęszczaniu Ursynowa, natomiast proponuję go zakończyć, jako że nikt nikogo nie przekona.


----------



## krzewi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=330583&page=39 Fotografia kolejowa. Prosiłbym o ciachnięcie mojej dyskusji i kolegi w wątku galeriowym  Czyli od postu 778 do 785. Dzienks 

oki / PLH


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1360221
^^:wtf: ?
:spam:


Fenkju/BB


----------



## kozian

Molibden said:


> Cieszyn, Ustroń, Wisła to żadne "Podbeskidzie" (co to w ogóle jest? drużyna piłkarska wymyślona za Gierka...). Wnoszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na "*[Śląsk Cieszyński i Żywiecczyzna] - inwestycje mieszkaniowe*".


Podpisuje się obiema rękami i bardzo o to proszę.
Pomijając argumenty merytoryczne, te dwie piękne nazwy niestety tak rzadko używamy.


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500098&page=85

do usunięcia ostatnie posty związane z polityką


----------



## PiotrG

*625*, mógłbyś uspokoić wojenkę na międzynarodowym, która zaczęła się od tego postu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552599&page=60#1199

Pojawił się jakiś flamer i wybuchła już III Wojna Stadionowa w tamtym wątku.

ok/th


----------



## Vanaheim

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=780

Dyskusja z ostatnich stron chyba powinna znaleźć się w tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061709&page=39


----------



## Paweloooooo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76274803&postcount=961

cytowanie w sygnaturkach innego forumowicza dozwolone ?

Nie jest, poproszono o zmianę - pm7


----------



## szym'car

proszę o zmianę nazwy mojego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873940

na: [Ukraina] Czarnobyl, Prypeć, Sławutycz, Kijów - 2009&2011

ok - pm7


----------



## michal_w

Proszę o wywalenie tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1363147 i tego posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76300521&postcount=2974 
To nie jest forum reklamowe.


----------



## bart_breslau

No faktycznie spam niesamowity... 


Ewentualnie ten post- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76300521&postcount=2974
proszę o przeniesienie tutaj http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563778&page=462


Dziękuję.


----------



## slawkowskii

Chciałbym zpytać dlaczego usunieto moje 3 posty z pytaniami o inwestycje w Nowym Saczu???? do radnego sądeckiego pana Fecko??? i dlaczego dostałem za to ostrzeżenie??????

Kopiuje z "banów"



> Na tym forum udziela się radny Nowego Sącz pan Fecko.
> Nie wiem co mają wspólnego wybory które się mają odbyć na wiosnę z samorządem w którym pan radny działa.
> 
> Na tym forum wielokrotnie była poruszana sprawa inwestycji w Nowym Sączu, a to w PWSZ, a to obwodnic i Nowego mostu dla Nowego Sącza.
> 
> Nie wiem dlaczego użytkownik Toni, który moje pytania uznał jako sic!! POLITYCZNE tak bardzo broni tę osobę, która jest urzednikiem publicznym i na publicznym forum się udziela.
> 
> Pan radny przed wyborami samorządowymi, chodził po ulicach sądeckich z "korkami od butelek" przekazując je kierowcom np na moście heleńskim stojącym w korkach. Więc chciałem zapytać co teraz jego partia z której startował z tym zrobi, bo przezcież coś tam obiecywał/a z tymi korkami i z obwodnicą.Niestety moje pytania o INWESTYCJE TONI uznał jako POLITYCZNE!
> Czy to nie politycy przecinają wstegi na nowych inwestycjach?
> Czy polityk udzielający się na tym forum jest mniej polityczny odemnie? Wyborcy który chce się dowiedzieć co z inwestycjami obiecanymi w mieście, który dostał ten korek od pana radnego stojąc w korku?
> Czy wszystkim już ODBIŁO!!?? panowie mamy WOLNY KRAJ!? czy polityka i politycy to jacyś wyżsi guru?


----------



## krystiand

Człowieku zrozum, że polityka poza PHP jest zabroniona na tym forum i przestać jęczeć w każdej księdze :bash:


----------



## slawkowskii

CZŁOWIEKU ZROZUM, że pytałem o INWESTYCJE!!! nie o to czy partia X jest lepsza od partii Y! Co ja poradze, ze politycy decydują o iNWESTYCJACH.

To co pisze pan Fecko na forum INWESTYCJE to tez uznaj za polityczne???
Czy ja startuje w wyborach czy ON???

To takie trudne do zrozumienia, że pytałem człowieka który coś może w sprawie inwestycji o inwestycje? co ma z tym wspołengo POLITYKA!


----------



## schabzkoscia

Proszę o interwencję w wątku o stadionie żużlowym w Bydgoszczy.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76287137#post76287137

przeczyszczone - pm7


----------



## krystiand

^^ Najlepiej od postu tego użytkownika (345), jako prowokacja do wejścia w politykę


----------



## Bartas2004

I znowu...
Napisałem w wątku o Piotrkowskiej swoje spostrzeżenie, że wreszcie po roku okazało się, że jednak starą kostkę zniszczoną po zimie 2009/10 da się naprawić i że jest to kolejny dowód na to, że ówczesny menedżer nie był najlepszy. Szczerze mówiąc szlag mnie trafił, jak zobaczyłem że jednak naprawienie kostki to żadne halo. Łódź niestety na dyletanctwie urzędników straciła pieniądze, a Piotrkowska przez rok na odcinku kilkuset metrów wyglądała żenująco. 

I co? Ano tradycyjnie. Posiadanie swojego zdania i jego wyrażenie dla niektórych łódzkich forumowiczów nazwane zostało prowokacją. Polewski już tradycyjnie napisał "na temat":

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=664540&page=238



JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Ale po co on ma brać cokolwiek pod uwagę, ważne, żeby "uzasadnić" za wszelką cenę swoją tezę. To "dowody" mają pasować do tezy, a nie odwrotnie.


A dexter przegiął na maksa:



dexter2 said:


> Kurde Kuba, kiedy w końcu staniesz się bardziej skuteczny?
> 
> A tak na serio, to pięknie sprowokowałeś kolejną idiotyczną dyskusję i wzajemne obrażanie, mimo, że doskonale wiedziałeś, że tak się to skończy.
> Kiedy wreszcie ktoś to zauważy i z tym skończy? A może Ty bartas? Hmm? Byłoby najłatwiej.


I ja tu prowokuje.... 
Kiedy wreszcie do łódzkich wątków powróci normalność? Kiedy wreszcie będzie można mieć poglądy odmienne od łódzkich środowisk kilku organizacji pozarządowych (nawet jeśli będą one krytyką osób działających w tych środowiskach) i je wyrazić, bez obawy że zaraz pojawią się takie żenujące docinki osób powiązanych z tymi organizacjami?


----------



## Polex

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76350805&postcount=1157
Wolałbym temu delikwentowi nie odpowiadać - zaczekam na jakąś reakcję.
(Tym bardziej, że już się klonuje poprzez cytowanie)


----------



## MichalJ

Wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76333315#post76333315 ciągle mi wyskakuje jako nieprzeczytany. Zgaduję, że może to być spowodowane obecnością (niewidocznego) posta nowego użytkownika ze zdjęciami do zmoderowania. Moderatorzy proszeni o sprawdzenie.


----------



## pmaciej7

Czasami tak jest, że wątki się zatykają i nie wyświetla się ostatnia strona. Już powinno być dobrze.


----------



## MichalJ

A, czyli źle zgadłem. Ale faktycznie już się odetkało chyba.

Nie, jednak jest źle i to bardzo dziwnie.
Wyświetla mi się jako nieprzeczytany wątek 'Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej' ale jak na niego kliknę http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=294205 to znajduję się w wątku 'plac Defilad'....


----------



## pmaciej7

Sprawdź teraz. 

Wątek powinien być na 3 stronie spisu treści, z ostatnim postem demmata z 23 marca.


----------



## MichalJ

O, teraz dobrze.


----------



## demmat

MichalJ said:


> A, czyli źle zgadłem. Ale faktycznie już się odetkało chyba.
> 
> Nie, jednak jest źle i to bardzo dziwnie.
> Wyświetla mi się jako nieprzeczytany wątek 'Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej' ale jak na niego kliknę http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=294205 to znajduję się w wątku 'plac Defilad'....


Też miałem z tym wątkiem te sam problem. Czasami takie kwiatki się zdarzają, trzeba to przeczekać.


----------



## CTC

Można by coś zrobić z tym panem?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76288997&postcount=2166
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76228071&postcount=2153
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76230071&postcount=2155
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76231327&postcount=2158

Stawia oskarżenia bez dowodów (możemy sobie wyguglać, skądś to znam..) i ciągle o tym mędzi :bash:


----------



## krystiand

ethanak said:


> Festiwal zmienił nazwę na ART POP FESTIVAL.
> http://www.artpopfestival.pl/
> 
> Wnioskuję więc o zmianę nazwy wątku...


Chodzi o ten wątek

ok - pm9


----------



## michuu

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na: [Toruń] Rozbudowa Galerii Copernicus

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=171048&page=2

Zrobiłem po prostu _Galeria Copernicus_ - pm7


----------



## Awik

Proszę o skasowanie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1364387, ponieważ niechcący go założyłem.


----------



## Arazzz

Quote:
Originally Posted by joeyL 
-Większość osób z tego wątku powinna skupić się na komentowaniu jakości betonu i wykończeniu kinkietów.

-Tak właśnie zrobimy, w końcu...

Quote:
Originally Posted by gothicform
• Finally, this section is for Urbanism, architecture, skylines, infrastructure and anything relating to the built environment. If you do not care about these issues, then SSC is not the place for you.
__________________


Chciałem złożyć skargę na moda pmaciej7, ponieważ pod pretextem wygodnym dla siebie zamyka wątek. Jeśli dostosujemy się do tego z jakiego powodu został zamknięty wątek wnoszę o zamknięcie wszystkich wątków - całego HydeParku oraz innych wątków spółecznych. 

Dzieki i Pozdrawiam


----------



## bloniaq_s8

pełne poparcie z mojej strony dla Pmacieja7. Bardzo dobrze zrobił, bo FPW to nie miejsce na dyskusje o kibicach/kibolach.

btw. Tu nie ma demokracji.


----------



## DirtyHandz

Proszę o przeniesienie posta 5303 z wątku  [Szczecin] Renowacja Śródmieścia, do wątku  [Szczecin] Osiedla, i przy okazji o usunięcie posta 5305.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Wątek ten: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76571401#post76571401 dubluje istniejący i mocno rozbudowany wątek o MPZP (jedna z moich sygnatur jest linkiem), pierwotnie był to poza tym tylko o studium zagospodarowania miasta. Ktoś niepotrzebnie dodał MPZP do wątku o studium.


----------



## Arazzz

bloniaq_s8 said:


> pełne poparcie z mojej strony dla Pmacieja7. Bardzo dobrze zrobił, bo FPW to nie miejsce na dyskusje o kibicach/kibolach.
> 
> btw. Tu nie ma demokracji.


Tu nie chodzi o to co to za wątek, tylko powód zamknięcia. Mógł wymyslić znacznie lepszy. 

Chodzi tylko o to, by modzi nie zaprzeczali samym sobie. Bo tematów o sporcie trochę jest, a odbiegających od budownictwa to już w ogóle.


----------



## cichy87

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76578333&postcount=15742

Mam już go dosyć. Może ktoś z moderatorstwa podziela moje odczucia? Proponuję dać mu urlop do daty planowanego otwarcia stadionu. Jak nie zdonżom z otwarciem, to będzie mógł wrócić i marudzić do woli.

VV dziękuję


----------



## pmaciej7

cichy87 said:


> Mam już go dosyć. Może ktoś z moderatorstwa podziela moje odczucia? Proponuję dać mu urlop do daty planowanego otwarcia stadionu. Jak nie zdonżom z otwarciem, to będzie mógł wrócić i marudzić do woli.


Nie wiem kiedy otwierają, to argos88 poczeka 3 miesiące. W sam raz za trolling.


----------



## zbieraj

Proszę o usunięcie mojego tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1356129


----------



## wiewior

^^
Czyżby już nie było limitów wielkości sygnatury??


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę o bana użytkownika darus256, nie wnosi nic sensownego, pitu, pitu rodem z onetu.

Kartoteka http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=10499091

p.s. sorka zły wątek, proszę przenieść.


----------



## toni...

Witam, nowy kolega AdrianMNS z działu Nowy Sącz ma problem z akceptacją postów. Narobił chłopak zdjęć i chciałby umieścić. Prosił mnie o pomoc i interwencję u modów.

sie zrobi - pm7


----------



## MichalJ

W jaki sposób moderator może zobaczyć, że są posty do zatwierdzenia? Widać to jakoś, czy tylko jak ktoś ręcznie zgłosi i poprosi?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Są widoczne w moim User CP.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76725753&postcount=1105 - del


----------



## prom

Być może nie mam odpowiedniego poczucia humoru, ale mam dziwne wrażenie, że sytuacja w wątku o wrocławskim domu parafialnym lekko przekracza granice dobrego smaku. Nie wnikam czy ten wątek był potrzebny i uzasadniony, ale wydaje mi się, że dla jego założyciela sytuacja raczej jest mało komfortowa. Zresztą wszyscy, którzy urządzają tam sobie dobrą zabawę powinni wziąć pod uwagę, że sporo osób może to dość boleśnie dotknąć.


----------



## 625

Założyciel podłapał, przecież się udziela.


----------



## prom

A to spoko, nie przeglądałem dość dokładnie. Mimo wszystko każdy żart po jakimś czasie staje się męczący...


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o małe sprzątanie
Posty 3702, 3705, 3706, 3710 i jeszcze 3718 z tego wątku przenieść do tego wątku. A posty 3703 i 3714 usunąć


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76846583#post76846583

na *Becher Platinum I i II* proszę


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903276&page=3
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588386&page=7
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=933794&page=3

do ukończonych proszę


----------



## krystiand

krystiand said:


> Dlaczego wątek "[Bydgoszcz] Metropolia Bydgoska" jest w dziale "Wielkopolska i Kujawy"? Nie powinno to czasem trafić do polityki, tak jak "Metropolia Gdańska..."? Przecież w tym temacie bez przerwy jest polityka :nuts:


Ponawiam


----------



## nessah

625 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> el_barto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Być pokonanym przez Katowice to żaden wstyd. To raczej wstyd dla Katowic, że niektórzy psują im reputację poprzez bycie kretynem.
> 
> 
> 
> Pół roku bana.
Click to expand...

Panie 625, pol roku za takie cos? 
Nie za mocno?
Chyba ze ten user juz mial podobne wyskoki na koncie.
Whatever

Mam prosbe, daloby rade temu userowi dac ograniczony dostep na forum, konkretniej na jeden watek w KF http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=918264&page=152?
Siary tam nikt nie robi, pelna kultura, sami sie moderujemy i jest spokoj :]
Glownego contributora zes nam wycial na cale playoffy


----------



## 625

nessah said:


> Panie 625, pol roku za takie cos?
> Nie za mocno?
> Chyba ze ten user juz mial podobne wyskoki na koncie.
> Whatever


On ma tak co chwile, dwa dni wczesniej wyzywal urzednikow, tylko skasowalem tamten post, wiec jak zwykle sie rozkrecil. Nie wiem teraz, ile juz mial brigow, ale sporo.


----------



## demmat

W wątku o ESK to jeszcze jednej osobie przydał by się ban na ten wątek. Generalnie to są tam same artykułu lub same city v city.


----------



## dawidny

Z jednej strony to dobrze że Łódź odpadła nikt nie będzie się stawiał ani zarzekał, konkurencją jesteśmy i będziemy mimo wszystko.


----------



## haxman

Mody wzięły wolne na majówkę?


----------



## Damian15

Proszę usunąć post nr #519 i #520 z wątku *[Krosno] Autobusy* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888846&page=26


----------



## salto_angel

Mógłby ktoś sprawdzić tego Pana: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=836015 ?
Sprawia wrażenie, że to niejaki Pliniusz w drugim wcieleniu


----------



## Michał78

Na 100% Piliniusz, pisze naraz w kilku wątkach, prowokacja na tym samym poziomie i bezsensowne argumentacje. oooo tak Piliniusz powrócił.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372305 

Kolega wrzucił zdjęcia, ale trzeba je zaakceptować.

ok / PLH


----------



## skansen

salto_angel said:


> Mógłby ktoś sprawdzić tego Pana: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=836015 ?
> Sprawia wrażenie, że to niejaki Pliniusz w drugim wcieleniu





Michał78;77127297 said:


> Na 100% Piliniusz, pisze naraz w kilku wątkach, prowokacja na tym samym poziomie i bezsensowne argumentacje. oooo tak Piliniusz powrócił.


Jeśli tak, to już jutro będzie z nim spokój na zawsze.

Jak najbardziej ban / PLH


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494613&page=226

Proszę o mały porządek... nowy user nie wiedział, że znikające posty to efekt za dużej ilości linków i natworzył trochę pojedynczych postów.  Ktoś to zbierze? 


^^^^done Mika'el


----------



## grzechool

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372369

#12 i rozwojowo. 

Nie pierwszy, nie ostatni raz.



EDIT


urbanned said:


> heniu zapomniales tutaj siodemeczki postawic





henry hill said:


> Nie zapomniałem.





urbanned said:


> Jak nie zapomniałeś, skoro siódemeczki brak. Chyba, że już się na mnie nie dąsasz i teraz będziesz oceniał zgodnie z sumieniem? No ale zejdźmy na ziemie. Heniu aż tak by się nie poniżył co nie?
> 
> edit: pojawiła się siódemeczka od henia. Mój komentarz: hehe, wiedziałem, że heniu jak się już obrazi, to nie na jakies parę tygodni! Tak trzymać, do piachu z obiektywizmem!





0maniek0 said:


> obiektywni sa tylko ci ktorzy dali 10
> zdjecie slabe i tyle...





urbanned said:


> ^^
> Ooo kolega z Bydgoszczy?
> Dziwne, ze wcześniej się kolega jakoś nie udzielał...
> Czyżby mała pmka od współziomala?
> 
> Uwielbiam te forumowe TWA





0maniek0 said:


> :smug: zadzwonił do mnie...kto dzisiaj pmki pisze?
> fochy praktykujesz tak na codzien czy tylko dzisiaj masz slaby dzien?





urbanned said:


> Oczywiście nie chcialem powiedzieć, że każdy w Bydgoszczy tak robi. Twoje oceny i opinie nie podlegają żadnemu kwestionowaniu. W przypadku przeze mnie wskazanym wygląda to jednak trochę inaczej. Powody podałem wyżej
> 
> mańku, zwracając się bezpośrednio do Ciebie, zapewniam Cię, że jak każdy człowiek miewam fochy, czasem się obrażam i złoszczę. Jednak w tym przypadku cała sprawa mnie nadzwyczaj bawi. Twoje nagłe pojawienie się, przypominające Feniksa z Popiołów przypomniało mi mało smaczną sytuację na ogólnym, kiedy to "Ludzie z miasta Łódź" pozamiatali jedną z edycji konkursu.





grzechool said:


> urbanned, gadasz na innych a sam prowokujesz sytuacje i zachowujesz się jak dziecko.
> 
> Post #12 moim zdaniem kwalifikuje się na briga.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## lewandovski

Widzę, że jak argumentów brak to najlepiej iść się poskarżyć.


----------



## krzewi

urbanned said:


> Widzę, że jak argumentów brak to najlepiej iść się poskarżyć.


Zwyczajnie to za długo już trwa, a ty UPC traktujesz jak swoje a tak być nie może  Podpisuje się za resztą chłopaków


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

A ja uważam, że w UPC były już większe spięcia, i to całkiem niedawno, na które nikt tak nagle nie reagował postulowaniem brigowania, itp. Nagły atak zimy ochłodził relacje? Myślałem, że w UPC mamy taki swój grajdołek, z brudami którego nie musimy wyłazić na forum ogólne, cóż - myliłem się widocznie.


----------



## lewandovski

henry hill said:


> Tu Krzewi mu odpisał - tam dostał odpowiedz


Spójrz heniu na czas publikowania postów, i dopiero potem wymyślaj swoje historyjki. W przeciwnym razie nikt się na to nie złapie, gdyż fakty bronią się same. 

Skansen - nasuwa mi się stara przypowieść o belce, źdźble i oku. Parę tysięcy lat minęło i świat mamy wciąż ten sam  Czyż to nie ciekawe!?


----------



## Sławek

A wg mnie Krzewi przegiął. Ocenianie autora a nie zdjęcia to przeginanie pały.
Czytając takie posty czuję sie zniesmaczony. Jaki to ma cel? Mam wrażenie, że oczekiwaliśce że Urbanned napisze "tak, tak powinno, wy macie rację, ja się mylę". Tymczasem on napisał parę ciętych i dowcipnych odpowiedzi i się towarzystwo czepia i to nie tylko na upc ale i w tym wątku :lol: To już etap przedszkola czy może już żłobka?


----------



## demmat

Ja przestałem czytać komentarze. Mniej stresu i więcej włosów na głowie.


----------



## lewandovski

@Sławek - jedno muszę Ci przyznać. Jesteś obiektywny, a to na naszym forum rzadka, a jednocześnie duża rzecz.

@Demmat - na szczęście czasem wśród tego steku niepotrzebnych informacji można wyłapać cenne uwagi na których mi na przykład zależy. Niestety, jak napisałeś najlepiej byłoby nie czytać i zadowolić się tylko ocenami.


----------



## Awik

skansen said:


> Myślałem, że w UPC mamy taki swój grajdołek, z brudami którego nie musimy wyłazić na forum ogólne


Dokładnie, dlatego niech wszyscy ostudzą emocje i wracają na swoje podwórko.

Prośba do moda o wykasowanie postów 7847-7858


----------



## demmat

urbanned said:


> @Demmat - na szczęście czasem wśród tego steku niepotrzebnych informacji można wyłapać cenne uwagi na których mi na przykład zależy. Niestety, jak napisałeś najlepiej byłoby nie czytać i zadowolić się tylko ocenami.


Ty masz trudniej, bo musisz czytać to co jest pod Twoim zdjęciem  Ja tam czytam tylko pod tymi zdjęciami, które mi się podobają (generalnie przeglądam wszystkie komentarze, ale nie wczytuję się w nie zbytnio). 

Oczywiście że jest wiele bardzo merytorycznych komentarzy, które często pomagają zarówno autorom i oceniającym. Większość osób komentuje na poziomie, ale znajdą się jednostki, które powodują że zaczyna się jakaś walka. Co kilka konkursów pojawia się jakieś zdjęcie które wywołuje burzę. A później wychodzą jakieś uprzedzenia, złośliwości i inne mało przyjemne sprawy.


----------



## bart_breslau

SPAM


----------



## krystiand

Dobrze rozumiem, że każdy:
- kto nie głosuje systematycznie w UPC
- komu nie podoba się zdjęcie *urbanned*
- kto jest z Bydgoszczy
Nie może oceniać zdjęć *urbanned*, bo zostanie obrażony przez autora, tylko dlatego że jest jakieś śmieszne spięcie z *henry hill*em? :bash:


----------



## 625

Myślę, że są większe problemy na świecie.


----------



## lewandovski

krystiand said:


> Dobrze rozumiem, że każdy:
> - kto nie głosuje systematycznie w UPC
> - komu nie podoba się zdjęcie *urbanned*
> - kto jest z Bydgoszczy
> Nie może oceniać zdjęć *urbanned*, bo zostanie obrażony przez autora, tylko dlatego że jest jakieś śmieszne spięcie z *henry hill*em? :bash:


Nie-dobrze rozumiesz. Ale jak napisał 625, czasem szkoda czasu na tłumaczenie


----------



## bedicooper

taki mały wniosek żeby ktoś w miarę szybko zajrzał do wątku o budowie stadionu Legii bo po ostatnich wydarzeniach dyskusja schodzi na tematy... hmm na, które już są oddzielne wątki. miedzy innymi PHP 

pozdrawiam


----------



## RadioP

^^ Z bólem serca ale potwierdzam, więc adminowie nożyczki w dłoń (tylko bez kwadratowych nawiasów przy tytule watku, proszę)

pozamiatane/th


----------



## RadioP

Przyjęte (down komentarz zbyteczny)


----------



## 625

...skyscrapers, cities, architecture, urbanism, structures, urban planning, infrastructure and the likes. It was created to share info, images, facts, figures and especially enthusiasm world wide about these. It's not really a place to vent your personal idea on politics and religion, for most of the time these topics tend to create a negative atmosphere. *So if you wonder why your input on related current events got deleted, there you have it.* Thank you all for keeping an urban mind around here.

As always, SSC staff reserves the right to moderate for reasons not specifically mentioned here. *You are here at our permission. We may revoke that permission at any time for any reason, or even no reason at all.*


----------



## gregry

Chciałbym zasugerować zmianę nazwy:

[Kraków-GOP] - perspektywy współpracy

na

[Kraków-GZM] - perspektywy współpracy




> GZM - Górnośląski Związek Metropolitalny





> GOP - Górnośląski Okręg Przemysłowy


do GOP należą miasta Małopolski, z którymi Kraków i tak współpracuje (Oświęcim etc.)


----------



## michael_siberia

Aby na pewno limit wielkości siga został zniesiony?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77378401&postcount=2279

^^
nie 
625


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77395149&postcount=12412

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77396565&postcount=12413

Dwa posty do Hyde Parku Politycznego.


----------



## Conrado

Nie wiem, do którego wątku wrzucić więc tu też zamieszczam :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77406523&postcount=2767 

Już raz pojawił się w tym wątku. Obrażał innych userów i wylewał swój żal na forum. Przydałaby się większa kara niż ostatnie, szczególnie, że nic mądrego do wątku nie wnosi.


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Może w ogóle zamknąć wątek do czasu , aż pojawią się oficjalne informacje.:|

edit:

Proszę o skasowanie dwóch "merytorycznych" postów z wątku o wrocławskim stadionie.



erzurum said:


> kur... kiepsko ta elewacja wygłąda





DrunkenBear said:


> ^^ kur... zmień podpaskę...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77431215#post77431215

posty od #4088 do wywalenia...


----------



## mmjp

Proszę o przeniesienie postów #1 do #31 z wątku do wątku, oraz o zmianę nazwy pierwszego z wątków z Remonty torowisk na *[Poznań] Odnowa infrastruktury transportu publicznego*.

Proszę również o połączenie wątku:
Koleje Wielkopolskie z watkiem
[Wielkopolskie] Infrastruktura kolejowa i nadanie połączonemu wątkowi nazwy: *[Wielkopolskie] Informacje kolejowe*.


----------



## mateq

mmjp said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie postów #1 do #31 z wątku do wątku, oraz o zmianę nazwy pierwszego z wątków z Remonty torowisk na *[Poznań] Odnowa infrastruktury transportu publicznego*.
> 
> Proszę również o połączenie wątku:
> Koleje Wielkopolskie z watkiem
> [Wielkopolskie] Infrastruktura kolejowa i nadanie połączonemu wątkowi nazwy: *[Wielkopolskie] Informacje kolejowe*.


Ad.1

Nie da rady. Przeniesienie pierwszego postu spowoduje połączenie wątków, a to byłby błąd. Nazwę mogę zmienić, ale to, co wymyśliłeś brzmi wyjątkowo nienaturalnie...

Ad.2

Po pierwsze nie ta księga. Po drugie jestem raczej przeciwny. Kłócić się nie będę, ale wg mnie co innego to infrastruktura kolejowa, a co innego spółka powołana obecnie do przewozów kolejowych.


----------



## Ellilamas

prośba o zmniejszenie sygnatury
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=605131

^^
tydzień chyba starczy 
625


----------



## Matticitt

Kolega się chyba zagalopował:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77461097&postcount=4073


----------



## Maxymilian

Proszę o kontrolę nad kulturą użytkowników w tym wątku bo zaczynają się osobiste wycieczki. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77464233#post77464233


----------



## demmat

Tu też kolega się*zagalopował:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77466135&postcount=16


----------



## lMl

Do ukończonych, proszę --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1073565&page=3


----------



## Marek_VF

Proszę o skasowanie bezsensownego OT, który nawet do innych wątków nie pasuje, począwszy od postu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77466875&postcount=1358

Wstyd i autobiczowanie.


----------



## Petr

opis pod nickiem poniżej pasa: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=421900


----------



## Matticitt

^^ Dlaczego  ?


----------



## Elninio19PL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77507457#post77507457

jakiś Bot się zarejestrował.


----------



## Dantiscum

Bardzo proszę o zrobienie porządku. Polityka i wątki stadionowe to kiepska mieszanka... hno:
Z góry dzięki.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77346649&postcount=16024
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77347295&postcount=16026
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77347357&postcount=16027*
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77378597&postcount=16029*


----------



## Guest

Jak wyżej - wątek ma off-top, ale czemu co chwilę w głównym pojawia się łajno? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428

Jeden wycięty, pojawia się drugi, ale nikt tego nie czyści bez skarg tutaj. Ten w miarę świeży, ale jakoś jestem przekonany, że nikt nie kiwnie tam palcem. Taki pit_44 po niemal roku nie ma nawet jednego wpisu poza stadionami w Gdańsku i Warszawie, a większość to zwykłe trollowanie i OT, ale w głównym wątku, a nie offtopicowym. Co potwierdza niedawny wpis o słabej kontroli tego tematu.


----------



## MichalJ

Wątek o stadionie Legii http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=755
Proszę o przeczyszczenie - od postu 15081 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77508163&postcount=15081)
większość jest do skasowania.

Wątek chyba warto przenieść do ukończonych (i najlepiej zamknąć)...

O słuszności/BB


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77647697#post77647697


bagno lekko mówiąc się robi... może jednak [Nazwa=brig] albo chociaż [OSRAM=brig]


----------



## 625

zonc = miesiąc


----------



## bedicooper

IMO dodawanie [...=brig] do tytułu wątku jest co najmniej... nieestetyczne.

taka informacja mogłaby być w pierwszym poście.
W każdym wątku jest parę kwestii których się nie porusza, zamiast je wymieniać bo wtedy [...] stanowi 90% tematu piszemy: głupie uwagi = brig. 
nowi userzy i tak nie wiedzą co jest głupią uwagą [a post#1 chyba powinni przeczytać zanim się wypowiedzą].
trolle z kolei mają [...] gdzieś więc tak czy inaczej trzeba kasować,upominać,brigować.
ale to można robić bez dodawania [] do tematu 

taki wniosek. może i bez sensu, ale dotychczas wątki z Warszawy i aglomeracji udawało się prowadzić bez nawiasów. to było fajne 

pozdrawiam.
swoją drogą ilość bezsensownych postów do wywalenia dzień w dzień jest przerażająca :/


----------



## 625

Trolle nie czytają niczego. Mój rekord to wywalenie z wątku o SN ponad 500 postów, system wymiękł.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ja kiedyś ze Śląskiego wyrzuciłem jednorazowo około 220 postów. Były też wycinki po 120 i 80, a pięćdziesiątek nawet kilka.


----------



## salto_angel

^^ Zamknijcie też wątek o ekstraklasie bo zrobił się wątek o kibicach bis. Kilka dni spokoju tam potrzeba 

Edit: dzięki za reakcję.


----------



## Polex

A czy nie pomyśleliście o tym, że ci, którzy piszą te idiotyzmy traktują je jako "mądre"? Dlatego tekst "głupie komentarze = brig" do nich nie dociera. 
Zamiast tego tekstu proponowałbym przetestowanie użytkowników na IQ , bo ta adnotacja przy tytule wątku nic nie daje, a jedynie deprecjonuje forum.


----------



## andreass

Jak to się stało że ubyło mi ~150 postów?


----------



## Guest

Wrocławski sport przeniesiono do hyde parku. Dokładnie 147 wpisów.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Przeszły do HH 

A tak poważnie to pewnie jakiś temat trafił do działu, gdzie posty się nie doliczają

PS. Przynajmniej drugi raz będziesz świętował swój 1000 post :lol:


----------



## Niedaś

^^ Ciesz się, dostąpisz łaski znalezienia się w wątku "1000" po raz drugi.


----------



## larius

Polex said:


> Skąd przekonanie, że byłoby przeciwnie, że taka uwaga niczego nie wniesie? Martwi Cię, że to komuś uprzykrzy dzień?:nuts: Od siebie dodam - jest też szansa, że wyciągnie właściwe wnioski.
> A kolejne osoby nie będą miały pożywki - pod warunkiem wszelako, że WSZYSTKIM nam będzie zależało na dbaniu o poziom forum, a więc i tym, którzy potrafią dać odpór takiemu "chórkowi".


Moje przekonanie wynika z doświadczenia. Na innym forum (ok 30 000 użytkowników) jestem moderatorem od dłuższego czasu. Zwracanie uwagi z tak błahych powodów tylko powoduje zawiązanie dyskusji, która jest całkowitym OT i nijak się to ma do zachowania spójności wątku. Jeśli post jest faktycznie bezsensowny, to osoba odpowiedzialna za wątek go wyrzuci i problem zniknie.

Zgadza się - martwi mnie to, że ktoś poczuje się źle - nie wiem co w tym dziwnego. Co innego jakby ten ktoś był złośliwy, ale chyba nie był...



Polex said:


> Nie było, nie jest i nie będzie moją intencją w takich sytuacjach, by kogokolwiek urażać.


W mojej ocenie jednak tego typu zachowanie nie należy do sprawiania komuś przyjemności - a raczej cel jest przeciwny.



Polex said:


> I nie myl pojęć - kultura osobista to także reagowanie na to co niewłaściwe.
> Zaś co do "zwykłych rozmów" - owszem, potrafię zakpić z rozmówcy, ale dzieje się to niezwykle rzadko. Powód jest prosty - staram się dobierać swoich rozmówców, którzy nie dają podstaw do kpin. Forum takich możliwości nie daje - jestem w pewnym sensie "skazany" na wszystkich. Uprzedzę ew. uwagi - nie widzę potrzeby, bym to akurat ja miał zrezygnować z forum, bo ktoś klepie bzdury. Prędzej będę liczył na to, że znajdę wsparcie wśród tych, którzy myślą podobnie, a wierzę, że jest ich większość.


No to znamy w takim razie inne definicje dobrego zachowania. Można w zupełnie inny sposób uświadamiać kogoś o niewiedzy, o ile w ogóle zachodzi taka potrzeba. Czasem milczenie jest złotem...



Polex said:


> Do tej pory nie przedstawiłeś mi faktów, które świadczyłyby o złym sposobie wyrażania opinii przeze mnie. Raczej wytknąłeś sam fakt zareagowania, a nie sposób. Czy źle to odebrałem?
> I prośba - mało trafne porównanie zastosowałeś.


Możliwe, że nie jasno się wyraziłem. Powyżej już to chyba doprecyzowałem - sposób wg mnie chybiony. Lepiej już nic nie pisać.



Polex said:


> To miłe, że doceniasz moje "zasługi", choć ja widzę to inaczej - mnie po prostu sprawia frajdę, że swoimi fotorelacjami mogę sprawić frajdę innym. I nigdy, PRZENIGDY, nie oczekiwałem, nie oczekuję i nie będę z tego tytułu oczekiwał żadnych forów.


Piszesz podobną opinię (raczej tłumaczenie) już nie pierwszy raz odkąd miałem przyjemność przeglądać wątek o SN i inne. Może jednak to nie przypadek? Widocznie sposób w jaki czasem prowadzisz dyskusje i "selekcjonujesz" rozmówców daje zupełnie inny przekaz niż byś tego oczekiwał.



Polex said:


> A Twoją uwagę sądzę, że potraktowałem jako coś naturalnego (były jeszcze 2 inne, już skasowane, które zapewne potraktowałbym nieco inaczej ), więc o jakimkolwiek wyklęciu nie może być mowy.


I bardzo za to dziękuję. 

Wszystko co miałem do powiedzenia już powiedziałem i nie mam już nic do dodania. Przekonywać do niczego na siłę nie mam zamiaru i dalsze przekomarzanie się chyba nie ma sensu...

Także pozdrawiam i do zobaczenia w wątkach SSC


----------



## Polex

OK, niech i tak będzie, aczkolwiek miałbym to i owo do skomentowania, a to niech będzie tylko przykładem:



larius said:


> Można w zupełnie inny sposób uświadamiać kogoś o niewiedzy, o ile w ogóle zachodzi taka potrzeba. Czasem milczenie jest złotem...


... a czasem "tumiwisizmem", innym razem wygodnictwem lub lenistwem, a niekiedy nawet obłudą.
I dla jasności - u mnie lenistwo często góruje toteż i nie reaguję zbyt często.


----------



## Sławek

henry hill said:


> Facet znowu mnie zaczepia, wytrzymał 14 dni: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77882133&postcount=12
> 
> potem znowu tu napisze, że nie rozumie o co chodzi. Panowie, dla was to być może nie obrażanie i prowokowanie. Jeśli tak napiszcie mi, że jestem przewrażliwiony i czas na dobranockę i "gupi" i piaskownica i "lulamy". hno:


Odpuść, niektórych nie przeskoczysz. Po co się denerwować.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## demmat

Twoje osobiste oceny też są krzywdzące i niemiłe. Nie dziw się więc że ktoś z tego kpi.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## salto_angel

Dwa moje posty do usunięcia, proszę 




salto_angel said:


> DEL





salto_angel said:


> DEL


ok - pm7


----------



## AUTO

Czemu wątek o stadionie Legii w Inwestycjach zakończonych jest zamknięty?


----------



## Bastian.

Budowa skończona wszyscy się cieszą to o czym jeszcze pisać ?.


----------



## Polex

Czy moja sugestia z poprzedniej strony nt stworzenia odrębnego wątku przeznaczonego do przedstawienia swoich racji eliminującego "zaśmiecanie" wątków merytorycznych, doczeka się jakiejkolwiek reakcji i ktoś kompetentny do niej się ustosunkuje?


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## pmaciej7

Polex said:


> Czy moja sugestia (..) doczeka się jakiejkolwiek reakcji i ktoś kompetentny do niej się ustosunkuje?





henry hill said:


> A co z tym:
> Czy ktoś może choć tym czerwonym mazakiem napisać przy poście "tak", lub "nie".


Wywołany do tablicy odpowiadam: Nie ogarniam tych dwóch kuwet (Warszawa i UPC). Przyjdą osoby kompetentne i obeznane, to odpowiedzą. Albo i nie.


----------



## Białostoczanin

Czy ktoś z łaski swojej może otworzyć wątek o kibicach? Takie zamykanie/otwieranie/zamykanie/otwieranie zakrawa na śmiech.


----------



## pogonfan

Białostoczanin;77950779 said:


> Czy ktoś z łaski swojej może otworzyć wątek o kibicach? Takie zamykanie/otwieranie/zamykanie/otwieranie zakrawa na śmiech.


My nie mamy żadnych praw. 

Ps. Dzisiaj też to pokazała policja w Białymstoku.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Sulej

W temacie o Ekstraklasie jakiś miły użytkownik z dalekiego wschodu przestrzegł nas przed usługami pewnej pani, rzekomo wietnamskiej prostytutki zarażonej HIV. Posta okrasił zdjęciem. link


----------



## Guest

wini87 said:


> ciężko żeby była dobra frekwencja skoro do końca ludzie nie wiedzieli czy jakiś matoł w ostatniej chwili nie zamknie stadionu.


Taki przykład stadionowego trolla. Same wpisy w stadionowych, na poziomie onetu.


----------



## broker

Prośba o połączenie wątków pod wspólnym tytułem:
[Zatoka Gdańska] Infrastruktura, turystyka i komunikacja

Gdańskie szlaki śródlądowe są cały czas opisywane w tym pierwszym i mamy zdublowany temat.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=329244&page=12
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1364529


----------



## kamilbuk

Proszę grzecznie o posprzątanie po mnie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78247294&postcount=4770


----------



## Tomek 2008

Może się mylę ale taka reklama chyba jest niedozwolona na SSC, post 618: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532490&page=31

Jak się mylę to pardąsik 

edit:
VVV A jak tak to dziękuję za szybką reakcję


----------



## 625

Tomek 2008 said:


> Może się mylę ale taka reklama chyba jest niedozwolona na SSC, post 618: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532490&page=31
> 
> Jak się mylę to pardąsik


^^
Spam, typowe dla generali hno:

ban,
625


----------



## Brazz

Można się dowiedzieć, czemu to mój podpis się "sam" zmienił i poznać autora tego dzieła? Nie żeby coś, ale fajnie by było, żeby nie robił tego znienacka. Podpisik poprzedni polityczny nie był, raczej... społeczny, no i wisiał już tak długo.


----------



## pmaciej7

Po pierwsze: Można poznać.
Po drugie: Był polityczny.
Po trzecie: Inni użytkownicy zwracali Ci uwagę na niewłaściwość sygnatury.


----------



## Boro

Proszę o wykasowanie żenującego offtopu o torebkach i tiszertach z wątku o Wolfie Bracka - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189808&page=86


----------



## Han Solo

emesss said:


> http://mbankmobile.pl/karta/#tabs=0
> 
> http://mbankmobile.pl/karta/#tabs=1
> 
> Ciekawe
> 
> Najlepsza oferta na Komórkę


Reklama?


----------



## salto_angel

^^ właśnie miałem też zgłosić. Reklama jak nic.


----------



## mardro2710

Można prosić o wyczyszczenie wątku?
Tak mniej więcej od tego postu 103

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=78300390#post78300390

Zrobił się jednak spory offtop...


----------



## Jaroslaw

Wnosze skarge na mod'ów z wątku drogowego. Sticky o statystykach drogowych ostatnio został zaktualizowany w styczniu. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142261

Ktoś właśnie wykasował moją uwage na ten temat, oraz odnośnik do informacji które powinny się znajdować w powyższym wątku (a są w innym, na piątej stronie). I wykasował w kilka minut po moim napisaniu! Jeśli modzi są tak na bieżąco, to dlaczego ostatnie informacje na sticky są ze stycznia, kiedy gdzieś indziej są na bieżąco? Bałagan, lenistwo a zarazem reżim, czyli typowe... :bash: 

PS: Modów w dziale drogowym jest 14 [słownie: czternaście].


----------



## Guest

Nie są ze stycznia. Ze stycznia jest statystyka roku poprzedniego. Ostatnie poprawki bieżących i najważniejszych statystyk są sprzed paru dni, a inne są np. z kwietnia i marca.


----------



## pmaciej7

Jaroslaw said:


> Wnosze skarge na mod'ów z wątku drogowego. Sticky o statystykach drogowych ostatnio został zaktualizowany w styczniu.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142261
> 
> Ktoś właśnie wykasował moją uwage na ten temat, oraz odnośnik do informacji które powinny się znajdować w powyższym wątku (a są w innym, na piątej stronie). I wykasował w kilka minut po moim napisaniu! Jeśli modzi są tak na bieżąco, to dlaczego ostatnie informacje na sticky są ze stycznia, kiedy gdzieś indziej są na bieżąco? Bałagan, lenistwo a zarazem reżim, czyli typowe... :bash:
> 
> PS: Modów w dziale drogowym jest 14 [słownie: czternaście].


1. Modów w dziale drogowym jest trzech: PLH, Patryjota i ja.
2. Nie ktoś wykasował, tylko ja.
3. Informacje nie są ze stycznia. Post bebe był aktualizowany 20 maja, dokładnie tak samo jak ten, do którego odesłałeś. Można to przeczytać na samym dole postu. Mapka esce jest z 6 maja, wystarczyło spojrzeć w jej lewy górny róg. Jak to było? Bałagan i lenistwo?
4. Za zaśmiecanie wątku powinieneś dostać briga, ale akurat trafiłes na mój dobry humor, doceń to. 
5. Za "mod'ów" Warski Cię zje.

W sumie - skarga oddalona.


----------



## Koniaczeq

proszę o przeniesienie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556947&page=67 

do działu Kultura, sztuka, społeczeństwo


----------



## markus1234

sygnatura

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78452548&postcount=2401


----------



## Koniaczeq

Koniaczeq said:


> proszę o przeniesienie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556947&page=67
> 
> do działu Kultura, sztuka, społeczeństwo


ponawiam prośbę


----------



## bloniaq_s8

markus1234 said:


> sygnatura
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78452548&postcount=2401


yyy ale o co chodzi? :?


----------



## PLH

Jak o co? O obiat. Skasowane.


----------



## Sławek

Proszę o poprawkę mojego postu. Zduplikował się obrazek z cytatu i przy próbie edycji wyświetla coś o braku uprawnień. :wallbash:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78477900&postcount=1466


----------



## Koniaczeq

Koniaczeq said:


> proszę o przeniesienie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556947&page=67
> 
> do działu Kultura, sztuka, społeczeństwo


ponownie prosze o przeniesienie


----------



## michael_siberia

Pyskówka stadionowa na tle kibicowskim:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601903&page=131 (i wcześniej)


----------



## rekcza

decapitated said:


> Porażkę to poniosła Twoja matka z Twoim ojcem mając bachora, który wygaduje takie idiotyzmy.


Proszę o szybkie usunięcie powyższego wpisu, bo to jednak wstyd żeby takie mądrości na forum stały.
Wątek budowy Stadionu Narodowego wpis z dziś.
VVV to dlatego że wątek jest zamknięty i nie było jak bezpośrednio zacytować.


----------



## toonczyk

^^ Coś jest nie tak z tym cytatem.


----------



## krystiand

Prośba o przejrzenie i najlepiej usunięcie postów tego usera, prawie wszystkie ostatnie posty nie mają więcej niż jedno zdanie... typowe nabijanie sobie postów :bash:


----------



## mardro2710

mardro2710 said:


> Można prosić o wyczyszczenie wątku?
> Tak mniej więcej od tego postu 103
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=78300390#post78300390
> 
> Zrobił się jednak spory offtop...


Ponawiam prośbę...


----------



## truman-lodge

krystiand said:


> Prośba o przejrzenie i najlepiej usunięcie postów tego usera, prawie wszystkie ostatnie posty nie mają więcej niż jedno zdanie... typowe nabijanie sobie postów :bash:


Przyłączam się do prośby. User w zasadzie od początku kariery na forum zajmuje się głównie spamerstwem, w tym tygodniu wzniósł się na wyżyny swoich umiejętności.


----------



## newreality

Watek o Stadionie Narodowym w Warszawie zostal zamkniety, bo moderatorzy nie maja czasu na usuniecie zbytecznych postow (tak napisano w uzasadnieniu). Moze warto byloby wiec pomyslec o zwiekszeniu ilosci moderatorow aby, zamiast zamykac istotne watki, zajac sie ich sprzataniem? W koncu obowiazkiem moderatorow jest *umozliwianie* merytorycznej dyskusji...


----------



## 625

Koniaczeq said:


> proszę o przeniesienie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556947&page=67
> 
> do działu Kultura, sztuka, społeczeństwo





mardro2710 said:


> Można prosić o wyczyszczenie wątku?
> Tak mniej więcej od tego postu 103
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=78300390#post78300390
> 
> Zrobił się jednak spory offtop...


Połączyłem je w jeden 



newreality said:


> Watek o Stadionie Narodowym w Warszawie zostal zamkniety, bo moderatorzy nie maja czasu na usuniecie zbytecznych postow (tak napisano w uzasadnieniu). Moze warto byloby wiec pomyslec o zwiekszeniu ilosci moderatorow aby, zamiast zamykac istotne watki, zajac sie ich sprzataniem? W koncu obowiazkiem moderatorow jest *umozliwianie* merytorycznej dyskusji...


Mamy najwięcej moderatorów na świecie, ale to i tak nic nie daje, bo zabiorom :storm:


----------



## TommeT

newreality said:


> Watek o Stadionie Narodowym w Warszawie zostal zamkniety, bo moderatorzy nie maja czasu na usuniecie zbytecznych postow (tak napisano w uzasadnieniu). Moze warto byloby wiec pomyslec o zwiekszeniu ilosci moderatorow aby, zamiast zamykac istotne watki, zajac sie ich sprzataniem? *W koncu obowiazkiem moderatorow jest umozliwianie merytorycznej dyskusji...*


Gdyby moderatorzy mieli wymierne korzyści finansowe z tego tytułu to miałbyś rację. Ale ponieważ pełnią oni swoją funkcję "społecznie" to wstaw w miejscu obowiązku *dobrą wolę i wolny czas*. Powinno to wyglądać mniej więcej tak: "Gdyby któryś z moderatorów miał wolną chwilkę (od czyszczenia głupot w pozostałych setkach tematów) to *prosiłbym* o przeczyszczenie i otwarcie istotnego *dla mnie* wątku o Stadionie Narodowym. Z góry dziękuję."
Moderator to nie sprzątaczka. Jak ktoś nie umie trafić do sedesu i nasra obok to on nie leci zaraz ze ścierą. Zamknie kibel, wywiesi karteczkę "nieczynne", a jak znajdzie czas, to przyjdzie i wyczyści wszystko z węża. Wodą pod wysokim ciśnieniem.

pzdr


----------



## Maurycy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=78540210#post78540210

polityka poza PHP (kibole znowu mysla ze sa fajni)


----------



## salto_angel

^^ podbijam prośbę.


----------



## Polex

625 said:


> Mamy najwięcej moderatorów na świecie, ale to i tak nic nie daje, bo zabiorom :storm:


Jeśli zabiorom paru moderatorów to może się poprawi? 

A tak bardziej serio to zdaję sobie sprawę, że niektórzy na forum znani są z tego, że biją pianę (najmniejszy zarzut), trollują (nieco większy), klną jak szewc i obrażają (jeszcze większy) 
Zdaję sobie również sprawę, że nie ma jednej granicy, której przekroczenie nakazywałoby regulaminowe sankcję, gdyż każdy ma swój indywidualny punkt widzenia i oceny. 
Sądzę jednak, że, na przykładzie wątku o SN, należałoby częściej stosować choćby krótkie brigi, a nie wieszać kłódkę na wątku. Taka kłódka to przykład odpowiedzialności zbiorowej, a to budzi niezbyt miłe skojarzenia.
Dlaczego w dość specyficznym momencie jakim są informacje o jakichś usterkach na SN mamy wszyscy być pozbawieni możliwości podyskutowania o tym? Nawet jeśli przyjąć, że opieramy się o nierzetelne i podkoloryzowane informacje niektórych dziennikarzy co w naturalny sposób podkręca emocje.


----------



## krystiand

krystiand said:


> Prośba o przejrzenie i najlepiej usunięcie postów tego usera, prawie wszystkie ostatnie posty nie mają więcej niż jedno zdanie... typowe nabijanie sobie postów :bash:


Ponawiam
Da się coś zrobić z nim?

Tydzień/BB


----------



## wiewior

Czy można prosić, żeby ktoś z modów wytłumaczył nowemu, że nie pisze się posta pod postem? Bo produkuje posty bez opamiętania...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=850770

Tydzień /BB


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Polex said:


> Jeśli zabiorom paru moderatorów to może się poprawi?
> 
> A tak bardziej serio to zdaję sobie sprawę, że niektórzy na forum znani są z tego, że biją pianę (najmniejszy zarzut), trollują (nieco większy), klną jak szewc i obrażają (jeszcze większy)
> Zdaję sobie również sprawę, że nie ma jednej granicy, której przekroczenie nakazywałoby regulaminowe sankcję, gdyż każdy ma swój indywidualny punkt widzenia i oceny.
> Sądzę jednak, że, na przykładzie wątku o SN, należałoby częściej stosować choćby krótkie brigi, a nie wieszać kłódkę na wątku. Taka kłódka to przykład odpowiedzialności zbiorowej, a to budzi niezbyt miłe skojarzenia.
> Dlaczego w dość specyficznym momencie jakim są informacje o jakichś usterkach na SN mamy wszyscy być pozbawieni możliwości podyskutowania o tym? Nawet jeśli przyjąć, że opieramy się o nierzetelne i podkoloryzowane informacje niektórych dziennikarzy co w naturalny sposób podkręca emocje.


To akurat moja wina. Zwykle bzdury kasuję na bieżąco. Wyjechałem jednak na trzy dni i 625 nie miał innego wyjścia przy nagromadzeniu bzdur jak tymczasowo zamknąć wątek.


----------



## jose_manuel

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> To akurat moja wina. Zwykle bzdury kasuję na bieżąco. Wyjechałem jednak na trzy dni i 625 nie miał innego wyjścia przy nagromadzeniu bzdur jak tymczasowo zamknąć wątek.


A 625 zezwolił na urlop?


----------



## krystiand

Jeśli założę nowy temat i poproszę o przeniesienie kilku postów to te posty będą się wyświetlać wcześniej? Czy dopiero po pierwszym, który tworzy wątek?


----------



## pmaciej7

Posty wyświetlają się w kolejności, w jakiej zostały napisane, niezależnie od przenoszenia.

Mogę na początek wątku przenieść (skopiować) jakiś Twój starszy post, a Ty go sobie przeedytujesz.

A co to ma być za wątek?


----------



## Han Solo

Chociaż, jeśli użyjemy "buf(f)on" w kontekście piłki, to pewnie będzie nieprawdziwe ale pozytywne.


----------



## 625

Richtie said:


> ^^
> Moje wyjasnienia w temacie. W skrócie - takie wyrazy jak ignorant i laik nie są obraźliwe. Oznaczają osobę, która wygaduje głupoty na tematy o których nie ma pojęcia. Nie potrafię inaczej skomentować tezy sformułowanej w temacie przez użytkownika salto_angel.


Kto się przezywa sam się tak nazywa. Miesiąc.


----------



## bedicooper

czy można mieć wniosek o zmianę nazwy wątku w "ukończonych"
*[Warszawa] Budowa Stadionu Legii *

na* [Warszawa] Stadion Legii*. 
w końcu budowa się skończyła 

^^
done
625


----------



## michuu

Można przenieśc wątek do inwestycji ukończonych 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343086

pozdrawiam


----------



## demmat

Proszę o przeniesienie do zakończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=333155

i ten:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317832


----------



## kowal 3D

A ja chciałbym złożyć wniosek o zmianę nazwy wątku Marihuana na "Narkotyki" i przeniesienie do działu _Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo_.

Można by także dodać publiczny poll:

Czy jesteś za legalizacją narkotyków?
1) Tak, ale tylko narkotyków miękkich
2) Tak, wszystkich narkotyków
3) Nie


----------



## adam20

Skladam wniosek o mocniejsze przykrecenie sruby w watkach stadionowych.

Szczegolnie w gdanskim i warszawskim (SN). 

"zabiorom", "olaboga", "zawali sie" pomijam, chociaz tu tez widze wiecej trollingu niz merytorycznych komentarzy.

Chodzi mi raczej o powtarzajace sie pytania od swiezych userow niezaznajomionych z obsluga wyszukiwarki.


----------



## Koooler

Witam,
Proszę o usunięcie mojego postu o n-rze 1228 w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026181&page=62
(podwójny post)

Dzięki i pozdrawiam.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762

Jeżeli zostanie to uznane za stosowne, proszę u usunięcie wpisów:
#19379
#19377

i przyjrzenie się wypowiedzi nast. użytkowników: Marcin87_PL, shopen.

Wszystkie wpisy jak ulał pasują do głupich uwag.
__
pokasowane, P-S


----------



## grzechool

Postuluje o oczyszczenie wątku o SN z tematu "Donieckiego" bo cała dyskusja kręci się wokół stadionu w Doniecku....


----------



## Conrado

A temu co się stało z sygnaturą? Strasznie wali po oczach!


----------



## Conrado

Facet już po raz drugi, w tak żałosny sposób, reklamuje swoją ofertę sprzedażny mieszkania.

ban / PLH


----------



## markus1234

srednio zabawny gif

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79084920&postcount=12051

^^
edited
625


----------



## psb

Odesłano mnie tutaj w sprawie zdjęć dodawanych do postów. Bo niestety nie mogę tego zrobić, a bardzo by mi na tym zależało. Bo myślę, że w tej kwestii mogę zaproponować coś interesującego. 
Jeśli to możliwe to proszę o uaktywnienie tej opcji


----------



## Guest

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=2060&a=1329


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79140068&postcount=254

Art. 133 Kodeksu Wykroczeń 

bunga - pm7


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394424


POprawcie literówke w tytule, smutnym tytule. 

Done/BB


----------



## orangy

Poproszę o połączenie tych dwóch wątków, usunięcie błędu z tytułu jednego i danie sticky 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394448
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394450

Albo lepiej przeniesienie postów, podlinkowanie tu i zamknięcie w warszawskim:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1394424

Done+ogłoszenie na szczycie działu warszawskiego/BB

Thx. Zmień jeszcze, proszę, tytuł wątku bo zrobiłem wyjątkowo głupi błąd w inicjale imienia !


----------



## gtfokthx

A ja proszę o poskromienie forumowej paranoi związanej ze śmiercią pana Kuryłowicza. Szkoda wybitnego człowieka, ale wchodzę do tematu o Z44, gdyż jest nowy post - informacja o śmierci Kuryłowicza, "tutaj bo wątek o Prostej zamknięty".

Wchodzę do tematu o Stadionie Narodowym - to samo :nuts:.

Ludzie wklejają to gdzie chcą i gdzie popadnie.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

gtfokthx said:


> A ja proszę o poskromienie forumowej paranoi związanej ze śmiercią pana Kuryłowicza. Szkoda wybitnego człowieka, ale wchodzę do tematu o Z44, gdyż jest nowy post - informacja o śmierci Kuryłowicza, "tutaj bo wątek o Prostej zamknięty".
> 
> Wchodzę do tematu o Stadionie Narodowym - to samo :nuts:.



No ja właśnie sam się chciałem poskarżyć na to, nie dość, że 4(!) wątki panowie założyli, to nie nadążam z kasowaniem postów. Sam jestem poruszony, ale nawet dałem ogłoszenie w dziale warszawskim, gdzie składać kondolencje.


----------



## Polex

Zaaferowany brakiem zgody inwestora na zrobienie zdjęć z budowy na Twardej popełniłem gafę w tytule Miss dot. PROSTA TOWER.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79184900#post79184900
Będę wdzięczny za poprawienie.


----------



## Polex

Przypomnę się



Polex said:


> Zaaferowany brakiem zgody inwestora na zrobienie zdjęć z budowy na Twardej popełniłem gafę w tytule Miss dot. PROSTA TOWER.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79184900#post79184900
> Będę wdzięczny za poprawienie.


Tyle tych towerów w stolicy że nawet warszawiaki się gubią  / PLH


----------



## Han Solo

Dlaczego wątek o homoseksualizmie zamknięty?

Trwa arcyciekawa debata w Koperniku o płci http://apps.facebook.com/koperniklive/
i chciałem się podzielić obserwacjami.


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie mam fb, nie mogę sprawdzić czy ciekawa debata, nie otwieram :tongue4:

A zamknięte, bo poprzednia debata w wątku była nieciekawa.


----------



## Han Solo

Szkoda, szkoda... Właśnie się zakończyła. W debacie brali udział genetyk, socjolog i psycholog. Bardzo ciekawa była puenta dotycząca wykreślenia homoseksualizmu z listy zaburzeń. Z racji tego, że była powiedziana w Centrum Nauki Kopernik, w takim gronie i przez naukowców, wydawała mi się szczególnie warta zaznaczenia.

No nic, chyba muszę poczekać


----------



## pmaciej7

No dobra, rozwarte.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## emdzej

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=766

Proszę o zwrócenie uwagi użytkownikowi Noodles_ZG, bo trochę tam burdel robi. Przy okazji proszę o usunięcie mojego posta bo też nic nie wnosi


----------



## muszyn

Proszę o przeniesienie mojego postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79282324&postcount=5303 do tematu:
[Gdańsk] Inwestycje przy Targu Rybnym i na Zamczysku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500491


----------



## rybenbaum

Może zwróćcie uwagę *laku82 *i *r6666*, że ten wątek jest o infrastrukturze rowerowej, a nie spieraniu się o kruczki prawne? Od kilkunastu stron nie da się tego czytać. Ktoś im zwracał uwagę w wątku, a oni wciąż o tym samym.


----------



## partyzantka

Czy tylko mnie FPW strasznie muli? Nie jest to wina mojego łącza, bo pozostałe strony chodzą bez zarzutu, tylko z dowolną podstroną forum jest problem :/


----------



## cichy87

Proszę o wycięcie tego posta
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79337826&postcount=16956

zanim się śmietnik w wątku zrobi.


----------



## markus1234

Sam robisz smietnik twoim komentarzem.

To nie jest "post" tylko odnosnik do posta umieszczonego w odpowiednim watku. Jak ci sie nie podoba, to nie komentuj. Nic prostrzego.


----------



## cichy87

A co to ma wspólnego z wątkiem o PGE? Po cholerę do wrzucasz to wątku o budowie stadionu, żeby przez kolejne strony toczyła się "dyskusja", że Niemce są złe i to nieprawda, że u nas będą dowozić ludzi furmankami? Przez takich użytkowników, którzy nie pomyślą zanim coś napiszą jest nieustanny bałagan i OT w wątkach stadionowych.


----------



## markus1234

Ja "po cholere" "mysle zanim cos napisze". Postaraj sie troche mniej emocjonalnie patrzec na te watki. Rzekomy OT i balagan jest w wiekszosci watkow inwestycyjnych. Niepotrzebne napinki prawie tylko w stadionowych. Zupelnie bez powodu.


----------



## jose_manuel

del


----------



## bloniaq_s8

partyzantka said:


> Czy tylko mnie FPW strasznie muli? Nie jest to wina mojego łącza, bo pozostałe strony chodzą bez zarzutu, tylko z dowolną podstroną forum jest problem :/


nie tylko. Mi też, aż się odechciewa tutaj wchodzić  Czasem załaduje mi 50% i tylko pół strony się wyświetla....


----------



## r6666

rybenbaum said:


> Może zwróćcie uwagę *laku82 *i *r6666*, że ten wątek jest o infrastrukturze rowerowej, a nie spieraniu się o kruczki prawne? Od kilkunastu stron nie da się tego czytać. Ktoś im zwracał uwagę w wątku, a oni wciąż o tym samym.


To ja z gorącą prośba o przeniesienie.
Ale jak widzę rzeczy nie do końca prawdziwe w jakimś wątku staram sie dementować.
Watek o infrastrukturze nie jest prywatnym folwarkiem na którym mozna głosić różne dziwne tezy.
Ale w takim razie ja spadam z tego watku z prosbą o przenoszenie spraw związanych z PoRD do Zasad...


----------



## michuu

Prosze o usunięcie postów 89-95 gdyż są nie na temat...(off top)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1089293&page=5


----------



## truman-lodge

Wspólnie z userem Fanntomas prosimy o usunięcie postów nr 471 i 473. Kłótnia o bzdurę i odejście od tematu. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364354&page=24


----------



## mlodyy1985

Kiedy zostanie otwarty wątek o Bezpieczeństwie Ruchu Drogowego?


----------



## kaspric

Proszę uprzejmie o dodanie do nazwy wątku o stadionie w Gliwicach:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79384948#post79384948

dopisku [kwestie pozastadionowe = brig]


----------



## salto_angel

^^ popieram. I o zrobienie porządku też poprosimy.


----------



## Andrus

Proszę o przeniesienie postów: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79417882&postcount=37
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79418206&postcount=38
do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470776

dziękuje


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255860&page=300

Może warto by rozważyć propozycję *Filimera* z ostatniego postu:



Filimer said:


> BTW panowie załóżcie sobie temat polityka taborowa w Polsce, bo robi się śmietnik...


i przenieść do takowego tematu całą dyskusję Jakub Wędrowycz vs. mark40 ?


----------



## kaspric

salto_angel said:


> ^^ popieram. I o zrobienie porządku też poprosimy.


Ponawiam prośbę!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

*Wniosek formalny.*

Dzień dobry 
:bowtie:


Bardzo proszę o wyjaśnienie sytuacji z "" oraz z "". Jestem nie zadowolony z takich zmian, ponieważ robi się zbyt kolorowo. 

Wnoszę o przywrócenie poprzednich emotek.

Dziękuję za uwagę


----------



## krystiand

Czy tylko ja nie widzę jakichkolwiek zmian w emotkach? Dzisiaj trzeci raz czytam, że się nie podobają zmiany, ale jakie zmiany?


----------



## Robb

Głupie uwagi w wątku: [Wrocław] Stadion Miejski Euro2012 [Głupie uwagi = brig] 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79432672&postcount=19668
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79433376&postcount=19669
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79435622&postcount=19670

Trzeba byłoby przeglądnąc ten wątek.
Od jakiegos czasu poziom dyskusji spada.


----------



## michael_siberia

@ krystiand
A może masz wyłączone wyświetlanie emotek?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^


----------



## krystiand

^^ Faktycznie są jakieś zmiany, ale ja nie dostąpiłem tego zaszczytu :lol:



michael_siberia said:


> @ krystiand
> A może masz wyłączone wyświetlanie emotek?


Nie


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ To się ciesz 

btw. Ten zielony wygląda jakby miał sr... biegunkę znaczy :nuts:


----------



## salto_angel

kaspric said:


> Proszę uprzejmie o dodanie do nazwy wątku o stadionie w Gliwicach:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79384948#post79384948
> 
> dopisku [kwestie pozastadionowe = brig]


Raz jeszcze chciałbym przypomnieć modom o tym wątku. Proszę o porządek tamże, bo to co jest na ostatnich kilku stronach to istny onet z wyjątkami. 

Z góry dzięki za reakcję.


----------



## TommeT

Wypalacz Rafał;79434276 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255860&page=300
> 
> Może warto by rozważyć propozycję *Filimera* z ostatniego postu:
> 
> 
> Filimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW panowie załóżcie sobie temat polityka taborowa w Polsce, bo robi się śmietnik...
> 
> 
> 
> i przenieść do takowego tematu całą dyskusję Jakub Wędrowycz vs. mark40 ?
Click to expand...

Przyłączam się. Dyskusja ciekawa, ale nie ten wątek.

pzdr


----------



## 625

kaspric said:


> Proszę uprzejmie o dodanie do nazwy wątku o stadionie w Gliwicach:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79384948#post79384948
> 
> dopisku [kwestie pozastadionowe = brig]


Wyczyszczone.


----------



## kaspric

thx!


----------



## Polex

Chyba ludzi tak zaintrygowała iluminacja mostu, że dają upust swoim zachwytom i krytyce w wątku o SN.
Prośba o przewietrzenie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79500920#post79500920

Już wywiało:










/BB


----------



## andreass

Dlaczego z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483528&page=116 zniknęły posty użytkownika sasiad999?


----------



## bedicooper

Polex said:


> Chyba ludzi tak zaintrygowała iluminacja mostu, że dają upust swoim zachwytom i krytyce w wątku o SN.
> Prośba o przewietrzenie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79500920#post79500920


to nie jest wątek o SN. w wątku o SN mamy za to start z grubej rury *LULU1956*. wygląda znajomo.

edit:
o w TMP uczy historii żeglugi śródlądowej. zapowiada się barwny user. tylko nie wiem co bierze.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

coś się pokręciło, bo jak klikam na wątek o budowie SN to mi otwiera wątek o otoczeniu SN. Dopiero jak kliknę na tytuł i otworzę I stronę działa dobrze...


----------



## Polex

bedicooper said:


> to nie jest wątek o SN.



Chyba jakieś krasnoludki musiały coś narozrabiać, skoro:



bloniaq_s8 said:


> coś się pokręciło, bo jak klikam na wątek o budowie SN to mi otwiera wątek o otoczeniu SN.


:dunno:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Już chyba ok.


----------



## Han Solo

Jako, że jestem osobą przewrażliwioną na swoim punkcie, proszę o interwencję w wątku o homoseksualizmie i jakąś reakcję na argumenty ad personam kierowane do mojej osoby przez behemota. 

Cierpliwe znoszenie uwag, jak bardzo uważa mnie za osobę głupią i innych częstych komentarzy ad personam nie pomagają.



behemot said:


> Nie odstawiaj tu ciotodramy, ok?
> Zresztą ładnie pokazałeś, że sam jesteś przewrażliwiony na swoim punkcie. I to bardzo.


Moim zdaniem w tym momencie osiągnął limit briga.

Z góry dziękuje.


----------



## behemot

Han Solo said:


> Jako, że jestem osobą przewrażliwioną na swoim punkcie, proszę o interwencję w wątku o homoseksualizmie i jakąś reakcję na argumenty ad personam kierowane do mojej osoby przez behemota.
> 
> *Cierpliwe znoszenie uwag, jak bardzo uważa mnie za osobę głupią i innych częstych komentarzy ad personam nie pomagają.*
> 
> 
> 
> Moim zdaniem w tym momencie osiągnął limit briga.
> 
> Z góry dziękuje.


Niniejszym informuję, że żadnych uwag tego typu nie było. Natomiast w wątku o homoseksualistach generalizujące uwagi głoszone na temat homoseksualistów, w którym dyskutują homoseksualiści (i dyskutanci doskonale o tym wiedzą), z natury rzeczy swojej są _ad personam_, nawet jeśli nie tyczą konkretnej osoby. W związku z czym jeśli za uwagi ad personam grozi brig to połowa uczestników wątku się doń kwalifikuje, uzytkownik Han Solo w szczególności.


----------



## pmaciej7

A potem zdziwienie, że co chwilę zamykam wątek.

Tym razem podstaw do brigów nie widzę.


----------



## Andrus

Andrus said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie postów:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79417882&postcount=37
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79418206&postcount=38
> do wątku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470776
> 
> dziękuje


:dizzy: doczekam się ?... 

^^
tak
625


----------



## Han Solo

Gdzie napisać petycję, by przywrócono stare emotki....? Nie mogę z tymi...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ Popieram...


----------



## Andrus

@625 dzięki


----------



## kowal 3D

Zielona morda jest fajna


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## janex_wwa

Można prosić o przeczyszczenie?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=587343&page=14


----------



## 625

Han Solo said:


> Gdzie napisać petycję, by przywrócono stare emotki....? Nie mogę z tymi...


Admini nad tym pracują, ale szczerze mówiąc dla mnie nie ma różnicy.


----------



## kowal 3D

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79577202#post79577202

Posty od 274 do końca - DEL


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79591864#post79591864

#26663
#26665
#26666
#26667

proszę o usunięcie...

^^
done
625


----------



## michuu

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na:

[Toruń] Stary Browar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558055&page=10


----------



## Koniaczeq

dlaczego usunięto zdjęcia ktore umiesciłem w watku o facetach ?


----------



## kaspric

del - już otworzone


----------



## Polex

W wątku o Złotej jednego poniosło i chce wyburzać pół Warszawy, a inni ochoczo podchwycili temat. :bash:
Chyba za wolno budują i ludziom się nudzi.
Od #12201 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=407


----------



## Solidium

^^To ja dołączę dokładniejszego linka:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=611
Calutka strona do wywalenia

Popłynęło z rybkami:









?BB


----------



## Polex

^^ Nie do końca :lol: - jeden się uparł!:bash:

edit
Już go wsparł kolejny! :lol:

edit
Jest i następny! :lol:

edit
To zaczyna być niepokojące - jest następny!:nuts:

Twórcy offtopa nie ma już z nami. Popłynął ze złotymi rybkami z zeszłej komunii.
/BB


----------



## jasiek67

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326205


Proszę o usunięcie z nazwy wątku mojego nick'u i pozostawienie tytułu
*[Trzebnica] Spacerkiem po mieście.*

Z góry dziękuję

^^
ox
625


----------



## MichalJ

Wątek się zaciął:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757178


----------



## 625

MichalJ said:


> Wątek się zaciął:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757178


Tzn?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ Całe forum się zacięło... nie pokazuje nowych "last postów" w >>Thread Starter<<


----------



## partyzantka

Post ze zdjęciami do akceptacji.
Z góry dziękuję


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątków

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551377
na
[Rzeszów] Capital Towers [15m, 3x25m, 55m, 80m] 
oraz
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355576
na 
[Rzeszów] City Center Rzeszów [45m]

ok/th


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Sygnaturka chyba przekracza dopuszczalny limit:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=350442


----------



## EGOista

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413207&page=202

tu czeka post do akceptacji


----------



## Molibden

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695680
na [Porąbka] Kozubnik - dawny Zespół Domów Wypoczynkowo-Szkoleniowych HPR
Dane potwierdzające zasadność zmiany znajdują się tu:
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zespół_Domów_Wypoczynkowo_Szkoleniowych_HPR_Porąbka-Kozubnik

@625 Dziękuje.


----------



## 625

^^
3 × zrobione.


----------



## krystiand

Troll powrócił, teraz obraża, za chwilę połowę wątków bydgoskich zaspamuje postami 4-5 wyrazowymi :bash:


----------



## 625

pa


----------



## bloniaq_s8

625, a możecie od razu wywalać takie posty, bo czasami zostają,a to źle wygląda


----------



## michuu

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na:

[Toruń] Stary Browar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558055

z góry dziękuję


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## talkinghead

henry hill said:


> Odpowiadając na Twojego posta TH, możesz spokojnie usunąć cały temat, lub przenieść go w takie miejsce (jeśli chcesz w razie czego mieć dostęp) gdzie nie będzie publicznie dostępny. Pozdrawiam i dziękuję.


I to wszystko? Nie złamales prawa?


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Dobrze, że na tyłku jest ciocia kola. Teraz będzie dobrze:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/poprawione2c.jpg/


----------



## ArJ

Proszę o reakcje. Tu i tu.
Nie mam nic przeciwko ocenie zachowań ludzi zmarłych ale można dokonać tego kulturalnie. Określenie w taki sposób osób zamordowanych jest poniżej wszelkiej krytyki.
__
przeczyszczone, P-S


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=367365&page=20

Od postu #390 wkradło się trochę polityki
____
skasowane, P-S


----------



## wojtasz

Piotr-Stettin said:


> ^^ Dobrze, że na tyłku jest ciocia kola. Teraz będzie dobrze:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/poprawione2c.jpg/


Te koszmarne kafelki przydałoby się jeszcze ocenzurować.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

*625 i inni*

Ja wszystko rozumiem. Internet. Każdy chce się wyróżniać, ale są pewne granice. Ten człowiek przekroczył już wszelkie granice dobrego smaku, czy też ironii. Nie chcę straszyć policją( jak to ostatnio jest modne), ale proszę o zmianę nicku, albo o bana...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=863220


----------



## jose_manuel

Zaćmienie Księżyca było.. 
Może dlatego nie ma humoru?
Wszystkim (w tym sobie) więcej luzu życzę.


----------



## Bastian.

Tiaaa wielke halo o 1 fotkę. Mógł zgłosić modowi i tyle, fotka by zniknęła a nie policją straszy.


----------



## Jaroslaw

Zgłosiłem, poczekałem, zniecierpliwiłem się może za bardzo brakiem reakcji, odezwu. A teraz następny przejaw kultury:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79872794&postcount=10551

Odzew miałeś od razu. FN skasował zdjęcie. 

Offtop i obrażanie skasowałem i temat uważam za zakończony.
/BB


----------



## Asinus

bloniaq_s8 said:


> *625 i inni*
> 
> Ja wszystko rozumiem. Internet. Każdy chce się wyróżniać, ale są pewne granice. Ten człowiek przekroczył już wszelkie granice dobrego smaku, czy też ironii. Nie chcę straszyć policją( jak to ostatnio jest modne), ale proszę o zmianę nicku, albo o bana...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=863220


Bez przesady. Był przecież nawet zespół muzyczny o takiej nazwie.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Asinus said:


> Bez przesady. Był przecież nawet zespół muzyczny o takiej nazwie.


Dla mnie to nie jest przesada. A że był jakiśtam zespół mnie nie interesuje. Niech sobie zrobi nick metalicka czy jak sobie tam chce. Ale nie taki kontrowersyjny i obrażający pewną część ludzi i pewnie forum.


----------



## toonczyk

^^ Wiesz, mnie trochę razi to "s8" w Twoim nicku, bo zawsze jak to widzę, to przed oczami staje mi S8 którą zabiorom i nigdy nią nie pojadę. Ale nauczyłem się z tym żyć. Może też spróbuj?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ Mnie też już troszkę przeszkadza, więc nie mam nic przeciwko, żeby ją usunąć


----------



## Tomeyk

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Dla mnie to nie jest przesada. A że był jakiśtam zespół mnie nie interesuje. Niech sobie zrobi nick metalicka czy jak sobie tam chce. Ale nie taki kontrowersyjny i obrażający pewną część ludzi i pewnie forum.


Popieram. Nick "Jezus Chytrus" obraża moje uczucia religijne. Proszę o interwencję.


----------



## skansen

^^ A nick "bóg" dopuściłbyś? albo "Matka Broszka" czy "Jan Krzciciel"?, albo "subtelny w dotyku ksiądz"? Wydaje mi się, że lekko przesadzasz.


----------



## lulek89

^^ Chciałem napisać że "allaha" szybko by zbanowali na międzynarodowym, ale jednak taki użytkownik istnieje  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=722075


----------



## janex_wwa

Nawet Mahomed jest:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=477380


----------



## jose_manuel

Panowie, każdy może sobie wierzyć w co chce.
Jak ktoś kto np. uwielbia piwo ujrzy na forum (hipotetyczny) nick - nie_pije_piwa, albo co jeszcze gorzej - smierdzace_piwo, czy jestem_abstynentem? 
Reakcja też może być różna..


----------



## Tomeyk

skansen said:


> ^^ A nick "bóg" dopuściłbyś? albo "Matka Broszka" czy "Jan Krzciciel"?, albo "subtelny w dotyku ksiądz"? Wydaje mi się, że lekko przesadzasz.


Dopuściłbym.
Ale "Jezus Chytrus" nie tylko nawiązuje do Chrystusa, ale robi to w sposób prześmiewczy. Coś jakby "Allah głupek" albo "Budda kłamca". Takie by przetrwały?

Poza tym, oczywiście, każdy może wierzyć w co chce, ale tylko część tych wierzeń została uznana za religie i głęboko zakorzeniła się w naszej kulturze.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

lulek89 said:


> ^^ Chciałem napisać że "allaha" szybko by zbanowali na międzynarodowym, ale jednak taki użytkownik istnieje  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=722075


Join Date
November 2nd, 2010
Total Posts
1


janex_wwa said:


> Nawet Mahomed jest:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=477380


Join Date
September 26th, 2009
Total Posts
0

Myślicie, że dlaczego się uchowali? Bo się nie pokazują, a raczej nikomu nie przychodzi do głowy szukać takich nicków( o czym świadczy też liczba wizyt na obu kontach), ale warto spróbować nagłośnić to na międzynarodowym...

btw to też powinno być zakazane wg mnie.


----------



## jose_manuel

Bloniaq, a co złego w tych nickach, nie rozumiem..
Że nawiązują do innej religii?
(Ja się powoli zaczynam wstydzić tej całej dyskusji).


----------



## prom

Asinus said:


> Bez przesady. Był przecież nawet zespół muzyczny o takiej nazwie.


Był też np. zespół Strzelające Naplety. Uważasz, że to wystarczające usprawiedliwienie dla podobnego nicka?



toonczyk said:


> ^^ Wiesz, mnie trochę razi to "s8" w Twoim nicku, bo zawsze jak to widzę, to przed oczami staje mi S8 którą zabiorom i nigdy nią nie pojadę. Ale nauczyłem się z tym żyć. Może też spróbuj?



Czy jeżeli byłby to nick np. szydzący z osób o skłonnościach homoseksualnych też byś takim osobom powiedział, żeby nauczyli się z tym żyć? 

Interesującym znakiem naszych czasów jest, że każdy może czuć się obrażony, dotknięty i każdy może powoływać się na prawo do osobistej godności. Każdy, ale nie ktoś, kto przyznaje się do religijności. Ten, wystarczy, że się odezwie, a będzie powszechnie obśmiany jako moherowy beret, ciemnogród, albo w najlepszym przypadku będzie mu się wytykać niczym nie uzasadnione przewrażliwienie. Bo przecież nie mną nic złego w szydzeniu z religii, prawda?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ nie wiem spytaj się muzułmaninów dlaczego chcieli zabić gościa, który namalował karykatury Mahometa. Ja tylko powiedziałem, że nie powinny mieć miejsca takie sytuacje... Czekam na rozwiązanie sprawy, (choć pewnie się nie doczekam) 

Napiszę tu jeszcze to co w cytatach: 

Zabawne, że religijne dyskusje są zabronione, a nick wyraźnie religijny jaknajbardziej...


edit: dajcie jakiegoś linka do międzynarodowej księgi wniosków/banów*

*niepotrzebne skreślić


----------



## toonczyk

prom said:


> Czy jeżeli byłby to nick np. szydzący z osób o skłonnościach homoseksualnych też byś takim osobom powiedział, żeby nauczyli się z tym żyć?


Ależ nie, byłoby to tak samo niedopuszczalne jak szydzenie z czyichś wierzeń. Natomiast nie uważam, żeby nick "Jezus Chytrus" z kogoś drwił.


----------



## Han Solo

Tomeyk said:


> Ale "Jezus Chytrus" nie tylko nawiązuje do Chrystusa, ale robi to w sposób prześmiewczy. Coś jakby "Allah głupek" albo "Budda kłamca". Takie by przetrwały?


Zgadzam się z tym, też to tak odebrałem. 

Przyznaję, że miałem ubaw, jak mu demmat odpisał (jest w cytatach), ale jednak można by kolege poprosić o zmianę. 

Niech zostawi sobie sam "Chytrusek" i już.

Nie rozumiem osób, które bawią się w adwokata diabła i coś tam piszą o tolerancji. Jeśli wątek o religii (poważny) jest na forum zakazany, bo by wzbudzał pewnie wiele negatywnych emocji, to byłaby w tym jakaś niekonsekwencja, jeśliby ten nick pozostawić w obecnym kształcie. Cel jest oczywiście prześmiewczy, a sporo osób nie życzy sobie wyszydzania tego tematu.

Gdybym miał nick: "Dzieci z downem mają fajny wyraz twarzy" to też mógłby się powołać na 'swoje poczucie humory, spadajcie na bambus'?



ps.* wiem, części osób nick ten nie uważa za prześmiewczy, ale część (duża) uważa. Czy to nie wystarczy, aby uznać, że jest niewłaściwy ?*


----------



## prom

toonczyk said:


> Ależ nie, byłoby to tak samo niedopuszczalne jak szydzenie z czyichś wierzeń. Natomiast nie uważam, żeby nick "Jezus Chytrus" z kogoś drwił.


Jest ewidentnie prowokacyjny. Szczególnie w Polsce. I choćby z tego względu powinna nastąpić reakcja, tak jak czyni się to w innych przypadkach prowokacyjnych zachowań. Zresztą bloniaq dobry przykład podał.


----------



## skansen

Co w takim razie z nickami typu "czarnuch" bądź "białas", albo "Auschwitz"? Tak z ciekawości pytam, gdzie jest to tabu i jego kłopotliwe granice. Gdzie kończy się ten bezsensowny zły dotyk?!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ odbiegasz od tematu skansenie... Chodzi o uczucia religijne, a nie historyczne, czy rasowe. Chociaż jeśli, ktoś miałby nick "Auschwitz" to tylko współczuć.

Po za tym jeśli ktoś jest niewierzący nie będzie go obchodzić czy ten nick kogoś obraża czy nie. Ale jak ktoś (tu. ja) jest katolikiem to poczuje się urażony. Ciężko będzie to zrozumieć niewierzącym.


----------



## Han Solo

skansen said:


> Gdzie kończy się ten bezsensowny zły dotyk?!


Tu:



Han Solo said:


> ps.* wiem, części osób nick ten nie uważa za prześmiewczy, ale część (duża) uważa. Czy to nie wystarczy, aby uznać, że jest niewłaściwy ?*


----------



## jose_manuel

Być może to jest kwestia granic tolerancji. Czy powinno się je zawężać czy poszerzać, w epoce globalizacji/informatyzacji..


----------



## demmat

Czy użytkownik Jezus_Chrystus, napisał coś co świadczyło by o tym że wybrał taki nick prześmiewczo? Sam poprosił żeby nie żartować. Czy ma pod nickiem napisane "to kłamca", "nie istnieje" czy inne stwierdzenie szydzące z chrześcijan? 

Jakby miał nick "Chrystusek" czy "Jezusek" to popierał bym usunięcie konta. 

Cytat z Biblii jak ktoś wstawi to też będziecie chcieli bana, bo ktoś na pewno chciał drwić z religii?


A analogia do innych drażliwych tematów jest głupia, bo co jak co, ale u nas chrześcijaństwo jest traktowane poważnie, a np. homoseksualizm nie.


----------



## TommeT

^^Przeczytaj jego nick jeszcze raz. Nieco uważniej.

pzdr


----------



## bloniaq_s8

demmat said:


> Czy użytkownik Jezus_Chrystus, ...


on ma Jezus *CHYTRUS*!

co do cytatu to już widziałem dwie osoby z cytatem z biblii w sygnaturce, jeden bardzo zabawny o bańce kredytowej(?) i jakoś mi to nie przeszkadza, ani nie sądzę, aby był prześmiewczy.


----------



## wojtek2201

demmat said:


> Czy użytkownik Jezus_Chrystus, napisał coś co świadczyło by o tym że wybrał taki nick prześmiewczo? Sam poprosił żeby nie żartować.


I pisze następujące rzeczy:



Jezus Chytrus said:


> A noca stajonik jest po prostu jakby to rzecz Boski .





Jezus Chytrus said:


> Bardzo się cieszę z tego powodu  Nie róbmy offtopu, wszystkie prośby na priva ;P


w odpowiedzi:



jwojcie said:


> Normalnie leżę pod stołem :lol: :lol: :lol:


Quote:
Originally Posted by Jezus Chytrus View Post
mam pytanie, na kiedy planowane jest ukończenie pokrycia dachu i montażu dachu ruchomego?
Odpowiedź:
Zapytaj się ojca. 

Myślę jednak, że prowokuje i mi też jakoś przeszkadza więc mam prawo tutaj się wpisać.

EDIT: i jeszcze to:



Jezus Chytrus said:


> Jezus
> Nazaret koło Betlejem :devil:
> 
> A na poważnie to jestem Seba  Z Centralnej Polszy :drunk:


----------



## demmat

TommeT said:


> ^^Przeczytaj jego nick jeszcze raz. Nieco uważniej.
> 
> pzdr


Ech, nie to i nie tu. Robiłem cztery rzeczy na raz. Oczywiście Chytrusa do usunięcia (Chrystusa nie ). nie ma tematu.


----------



## Han Solo

To, że nick jest prowokacyjny, świadczy to, że dyskutujemy o tym od kilku stron.

IMHO, bez względu na osobiste zdanie, jest to wystarczający powód, żeby zwrócić się do tego usera z oficjalną (tzn wychodzącą od admina lub moda) prośbą o zmianę nicka, np pozostawiając sam "Chytrusek".

(Gdyby zostawić sam "Jezus" pojawiłaby się analogiczna dyskusja).


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Już lepiej by było Jesus...


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Dobra...zrobimy tak, że poproszę go o założenie nowego konta, a stare banujemy i już nie róbmy kolejnej afery.


----------



## Mindcrasher

Niesamowite... Wielkie halo o humorystyczny nick. A czy Jezus nie był chytry? Nie dał się zwieść szatanowi, wyzwolił ludzi z grzechu, pokonał smierć itd? Jak tak dalej pójdzie, zrobi się u nas drugi Iran, aż dziw bierze, że taka Nieznalska czy Nergal nie zostali zlinczowani. Jeszcze do sądu podajcie tego usera za "ranienie uczuć". Napisałbym jeszcze coś, ale i ja zarobię donos od "prześladowanych katolików"


----------



## Signar

Mind daj spokój chrześcijanie tak samo jak wyznawcy innych religii zawsze będą *MEGA* oburzeni na podobne przypadki. Ja się już z tym dawno pogodziłem bo z tym nie da się walczyć


----------



## Han Solo

Mindcrasher said:


> Niesamowite... Wielkie halo o humorystyczny nick. A czy Jezus nie był chytry?





Han Solo said:


> Gdybym miał nick: "Dzieci_z_downem_mają_fajny_wyraz_twarzy" to też mógłby się powołać na 'swoje poczucie humoru, spadajcie na bambus'?


A czy dzieci z downem nie mają fajnego wyrazu twarzy?

Niesamowite...napisałbym jeszcze coś, ale boję się, że zarobię na donos od "wyśmiewanych niepełnosprawnych".



Signar said:


> Mind daj spokój chrześcijanie tak samo jak wyznawcy innych religii zawsze będą *MEGA* oburzeni na podobne przypadki. Ja się już z tym dawno pogodziłem bo z tym nie da się walczyć


Nie ma to związku z wyznawaniem jakiejś religii. Są pewne sfery bardzo delikatne, i kultura nakazuje obchodzić się z nimi delikatnie.

Takimi sferami jest czyjaś rodzina, choroba, śmierć. Taką rzeczą jest też np orientacja seksualna - za różne moje wpadki dostawało mi się w odpowiednim wątku.

Taką dziedziną jest również religia.

To, że nie jestem homoseksualistą, to że zmarły nie był moją rodziną, czy to że jestem niewierzący nie zwalnia mnie z pewnego wyczucia sytuacji.


----------



## Lessity mój!

Signar said:


> Mind daj spokój chrześcijanie tak samo jak wyznawcy innych religii zawsze będą *MEGA* oburzeni na podobne przypadki. Ja się już z tym dawno pogodziłem bo z tym nie da się walczyć


Rozumiem, że gdyby Ciebie ktoś obrażał (ponieważ chrześcijan obrażają takie zabawy słowne z imienia Jezusa, który dla nich jest Bogiem) też byś siedział cichutko w imię...... no właśnie nawet nie wiem czego..... jakiejś wypaczonej idei wolności słowa? Chcecie takiej wolności, żeby każdy mógł jeden drugiego obrażać i ranić jego uczucia oraz przekonania? Chcecie takiego burdelu? Przecież gościu poprzez ten nick celowo chciał sprowokować i udało mu się to. Pewnie teraz siedzi i się cieszy jaki ferment wzbudził wśród forumowiczów.


----------



## Signar

No właśnie sprowokował i to w jaki sposób. Stworzył nick używając pospolitego imienia i zestawił z chytruskiem. Zgadza się prowokacja genialna ale gdyby na niego nie zwrócono uwagi to by nie było takiej wojenki. Sorki ale dla mnie to tylko prowokacja a nie obrażanie kogoś inaczej by było jak by w sygnaturze był dopisek "to sk*&%#$" lub "lama" czy coś podobnego.


----------



## toonczyk

Lessi said:


> no właśnie nawet nie wiem czego..... jakiejś wypaczonej idei wolności słowa? Chcecie takiej wolności, żeby każdy mógł jeden drugiego obrażać i ranić jego uczucia oraz przekonania?


W zasadzie tak. Jeżeli ktoś mnie obraża i nie rozumie w jaki sposób to co robi może być dla mnie obraźliwe, to problemu w zasadzie nie ma. Każdy może sobie wyrobić własną opinię o takim człowieku. Ja sobie ją wyrabiam, po czym rozchodzimy się w swoje strony. Jeżeli ktoś w głupi (moim zdaniem) sposób naśmiewa się z czyjejś choroby czy pochodzenia czy czegokolwiek innego, to można mu to próbować wyperswadować, ale jeżeli ten ktoś na perswazję jest odporny, to trudno. To jest właśnie wolność słowa, na tym to polega, że każdy może mieć nawet najgłupsze poglądy i wygłaszać najgłupsze sądy, o ile nie łamie prawa.

Ale nie ma o czym dyskutować, bo sprawa jest już rozstrzygnięta przez siłę wyższą.


----------



## TommeT

Dajcie już spokój z tą dyskusją i nie róbcie bałaganu w księdze. Piotr napisał że postara się sprawę załatwić.
BTW czy 625 jako admin nie mógłby zmienić mu nicka bez banowania? Np. na Małpka Boska 

pzdr


----------



## Dziki REX

Jeśli forum ma uchodzić za mimo wszytko poważne to nie możemy przez takie przypadki kojarzyć się z oszołomami. Poza tym ten nick jest obraźliwy i nie chodzi tu o to kto jakiego jest wyznania. Jest obraźliwy dla każdego człowiek, który ma szacunek dla wiry drugiego. Jakby ktoś chciał mieć nick Allach, albo Shiwa, Jahwe itp to reakcja powinna być podobna. Mam poczucie humoru i mógłbym to znieść jakoś, ale po co te kwasy. Gościu ewidentnie szuka taniego rozgłosu i wyciera się świadomie tym co może obrazić innych a ktoś tu próbuje zrobić z tego skomplikowaną sprawę. Pytanie czy to forum do tego ma służyć?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Księga skarg i wniosków zmienia nazwę na "Afera, afera, i jeszcze raz afera" . Dajcie już spokój...gdyby "Chytrus" mocno sprowokował, to i tak dostałby karę. 

Kolejne posty o religii idą do kosza.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ zajrzyj jeszcze do drogowej księgi wniosków, bo żaden admin tam chyba dawno nie zaglądał:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79884058#post79884058


----------



## Signar

Nie wiem czy to pora czy coś innego ale ta dyskusja była na poziomie. Czego szczerze mówiąc się nie spodziewałem


----------



## Polex

Ta dyskusja nt nicka JCh skojarzyła mi się z casus Jaroslaw (foto c DC).
Oba przypadki, choć dotyczą różnych zagadnień, wywołały podobne reakcje. Zagrały emocje wynikające z wrażliwości/nadwrażliwości (?). 
Sądzę, że takich sytuacji admin nie powinien przemilczać. I tak jak dobrze się stało, że zdjęcie obscenicznego rysunku zostało usunięte (choć reakcja Jaroslawa była niewspółmierna do sprawy), tak również kwestia nicka powinna być potraktowania adekwatnie.

FN kierował się innymi przesłankami zamieszczając zdjęcie rysunku - chciał przedstawić realia. Szkoda tylko, że nie uwzględnił faktu, iż ta rzeczywistość nie jest dostępna dla ogółu, a sam rysunek przywodzi mi na myśl rodzaj wulgarnego wyrazu, które na forum nie są aprobowane. 
Z kolei JCh wybierał nick, który, w jego zamyśle, miał być zabawny, a w rzeczywistości okazał się, dla wielu, obraźliwy. 

Reasumując - skoro usunięte zostało zdjęcie to i ten nick również powinien zniknąć. Również dlatego, żeby nie prowokował podobnych opinii nt forum poza nim. A sądzę, że opinia nt forum nie powinna być nam obojętna, prawda?


----------



## jose_manuel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5780012&postcount=5



SoboleuS said:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonhouse*
> Forum Rules:
> ...
> *Expression of hate...We do not tolerate hateful messages. This includes things such as racism, sexism, xenophobia, religious bashing, open support of terrorism, homophobia, ultra nationalism or provincialism. If you generally have a problem with an entire group of people because of their nationality, religion, race of sexuality, that is your problem. Don't make it ours too.
> ...
> User options format:
> *No foul language in any portion of a user's title, sigline, location, etc...
> ...
Click to expand...

Swoją drogą przydałby się jakiś regulamin FPW o tym co można, czego nie można.. Chyba że jest(?), to przepraszam.


----------



## 625

Zmieniłem nicka, aby nie wywoływał kontrowersji także po zbanowaniu, które wykonałem z mailem, że dopuszczam nowe konto z innym.


----------



## Shagohad

Tez tak macie, ze probujecie sie logowac po kilka razy i zaskoczy wam dopiero za ktoryms z kolei ?. Przed chwila znowu mialem akcje, ze 7 razy probowalem sie logowac. Przegladarka nie ma znaczenia. Login i haslo poprawne. A jak sie juz zaloguje, to po chwili samoczynnie potrafi wylogowac. Mam jakiegos warna czy cos ?.


----------



## partyzantka

Nie no, też tak teraz miałam, że dostawałam komunikat 'Thanks for logging, partyzantka', a tutaj dalej nic... Zmieniłam komputer i mi wyszło. Może wina sieci w biurze?


----------



## PLH

Sprawdzcie jakie macie ustawienia co do zapamiętywania haseł, bo czasami jest tak, że system nawet nie pozwoli się zalogować.


----------



## dannie

Zdarza się też tak, że po zalogowaniu w głównym oknie SSC niby nie jesteśmy dalej zalogowani, ale jak wejdziemy np. na FPW to okazuje się, że jednak nas zalogował.


----------



## shinzen

Ostatnie strony tego wątku lepsze żywot Briana opcorn:


----------



## Bastian.

Do mających problemy z logwaniem. Nie możecie sobie ustawić (hhhmmm jak to nazwać ?) autologowania że po wejściu na stronę jesteście od razu logowani bez wklepywania nicka i hasła ?. Ja tak mam i ani razu nie miałem problemów z logowaniem.


----------



## partyzantka

A jeśli ja jestem w pracy na nie moim komputerze, tylko jakimś czeskim laptopie?


----------



## zonc

partyzantka said:


> *A jeśli ja jestem w pracy* na nie moim komputerze, tylko jakimś czeskim laptopie?


Twój Szef o tym wie?


----------



## partyzantka

Chyba tak, skoro gra ze mną na Kurniku w literaki


----------



## lewandovski

Poproszę o poll, zapomniałem dodać: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1404896

ok - pm7


----------



## Bastian.

A ja proszę o użycie szczotki i szufelki w celu pozamiatania tego dywanu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590938&page=53 . Z góry dziękuję.

ok - pm7


----------



## Offspring

^^ zbyś to jakaś grubsza sprawa. 

Proszę o zrobienie porządku z userem *zbys1968* i o posprzątanie jego twórczości m.in. tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486679&page=84
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441146&page=208
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590938&page=53
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272006&page=10

Nie zakładam złej woli, ale bałagan się robi...

ok - pm7


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ to nie wszystko 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=11161334


----------



## Lessity mój!

Lessi said:


> Lessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Można by jeszcze zrobić nowy konkurs, do którego włączone zostałyby (za zgodą autora) stare projekty. (oczywiście autor starego projektu mógłby zamienić go na nowy) Sprawa na nowo mocno się nakręciła, stąd przypuszczam, że i teraz z pewnością znalazłby się ktoś, kto by zechciał zaprezentować swoją propozycje loga.
> 
> Zróbmy więc może ten konkurs. Moderatorzy po konsultacji z użytkownikami ustalą termin przesyłania prac. Następnie zrobimy ankietę. Po wyborze ustalimy formalności ze zwycięzcą.
> 
> Warto by było jeszcze przed nowym konkursem porozmawiać o prawach autorskich i późniejszej możliwości używania logo, tak by później nie było żadnych niejasności. Tym samym trzeba stworzyć regulamin konkursu, który każdy uczestnik, by wziąć w nim udział, musiałby zaakceptować.
> 
> 
> 
> Drodzy użytkownicy forum,
> 
> Tak jak to już wcześniej pisałem, proponuje zrobić konkurs na logo forum. Dlatego wybierzmy termin nadsyłania nowych prac.(stare również będą do niego wliczane, oczywiście za zgodą autora) Chciałbym, żebyśmy również opracowali regulamin tego konkursu. Sprawa nie jest jakieś wielkiej wagi, ale w razie niejasności związanych z prawami autorskimi prosiłbym o pomoc ze strony osób, którym tajniki prawa nie są obce.
> 
> Dziękuje:bowtie:
> 
> PS Myślę, że droga do koszulek z logo forum jest jeszcze daleka, ale zważywszy na to jak długo ciągnie się ten temat, jakiś czas jeszcze poczekamy. Póki co wybierzmy logo. Dopiero potem będziemy wstępnie zgłaszać chęć do zakupu koszulki. Gdy liczba chętnych będzie sensowna, będzie można zastanowić się nad stroną wizualną koszulki. Po jej zaprezentowaniu zbierzemy konkretne zapisy na koszulki i złożymy zamówienie w firmie wykonującej nadruki na koszulkach.(jest ich sporo na rynku, znam nawet taką jedną, której nadruki są bardzo porządne i nie schodzą po praniu) Oczywiście wszystkim zainteresowanym przed zakupem podamy cenę takiej koszulki.
Click to expand...

Witam!

Drodzy moderatorzy i użytkownicy tego forum.

Tak jak to opisałem w zacytowanym poście, proponowałbym ustalić konkurs na logo forum. Chciałbym, aby wzięły w nim udział stare, dotychczas przesłane prace (oczywiście za zgodą autora) ale myślę, ze warto by było również poczekać jakiś czas na nowe. Dlatego chciałbym ustalić czas na przesyłanie owych nowych prac. (być może nie pojawią się takie, ale wypadałoby poczekać, gdyby jednak ktoś zdecydował się wziąć udział w konkursie) Po ustalonym terminie na przesyłanie prac, zrobi się polla. Trzeba by również ustalić wcześniej regulamin konkursu, a przede wszystkim kwestie praw autorskich.

Oferuję swoją pomoc w załatwianiu wszelkich spraw z wyborem logo forum.

PS Bodaj najważniejsze pytanie: drodzy moderatorzy, czy akceptujecie pomysł wyboru loga dla naszego forum? Czy nie łamie to jakiś regulaminów? (nie znam się na tym) Jeśli akceptujecie, to czy mogę liczyć na pomoc?


----------



## 625

Czekamy już chyba rok, a poziom zgłoszonych prac jest niski, więc czekamy.


----------



## poginho1

Prosiłbym o upomnienie nowicjuszy pisar20006 i danielson 27 żeby edytowali swoje posty, a nie pisali jeden pod drugim, bo mówi się im to już któryś raz, a oni dalej swoje.

tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557637&page=24


----------



## Matticitt

^^ Dołączam się do prośby. Tego się nie da czytać !


----------



## salto_angel

Polityka poza PHP w wątku o Euro:



PiotrRP said:


> Chińczyków do budowy A2 wybrała Platforma i tak jest za to odpowiedzialna.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871446&page=242

Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku i zwrócenie uwagi userowi, który prowokuje. 
Zaczęło się tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80296190&postcount=6018

Z góry dzięki.


----------



## Luxis

Zrobiłem przegląd w wątkach pomorskich, i tak poproszę o:

- zamknięcie i wykasowanie bardzo starych i nieaktualnych wątków:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1125215
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070911
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009339
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780816
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1272699

- przeniesienie do Inwestycji Ukończonych:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=750964&page=5
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755184&page=12
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=758408&page=7

Mogę na to liczyć??


----------



## Matticitt

Kolega chyba mocno przegiął:


> Berger bujaj się kolego na maksa - możesz se żądać !! Kiedyś Ci napisałem ,abyś zlikwidował ten żałosny avararek -Łódź stolica jakiejś tam kultury w 3000222 roku ! [...]


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80302766&postcount=2371


----------



## wiewior

Spam by onslow:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1406142


----------



## bloniaq_s8

eej oddajcie wrukwiający vondeq 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1406254


----------



## cichy87

po co? dla dennej rozrywki polegającej na bezsensownym bluzganiu? Swoją drogą nie pamiętam tak liberalnej polityki odnośnie stosowania wulgaryzmów na forum, jaką obserwujemy ostatnimi czasy. Pamiętam jak za słynny facepalmowy obrazek z "japie...le" leciały brigi. Teraz w większości wątków hydeparkowych regularnie lecą bluzgi i nikt na to nie zwraca uwagi. Ale to chyba zrozumiałe skoro nawet niektórzy moderatorzy nie ograniczają się w doborze stosowanego słownictwa.


----------



## pmaciej7

bloniaq_s8 said:


> eej oddajcie wrukwiający vondeq


Nie.


----------



## kalle_sg

^^ I bardzo dobrze. Idea wątku może i nie była zła, ale natychmiast się zaczęło klnięcie dla samego klnięcia. Poza tym, zgadzam się z cichym87. Moderatorzy powinni trochę zaostrzyć swoje podejście do języka na forum (nie tylko przekleństw to dotyczy).

PS.


zonque said:


> Dobra, skończcie tą dyskusję. Gliwiochy nie chcą tramwajów to nie, ja sobie spokojnie tramwajem omijam korki na Chorzowskiej (Kce) i mam gdzieś, że stanie w Ikarusie w korkach jest "tańsze".


Proszę o reakcję na "Gliwiochy".

10 dni / PLH


----------



## Marek_VF

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie.


:applause:

FPW jak najdalej od rynsztoku.


----------



## talkinghead

Ma facet szczescie ze to nie ja zamykalem. Za sam pomysl zalozenia takiego watku dalbym 3 miechy.

Stonka na onet.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1406676
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1406688

:spam1:


----------



## dawidny

Na drugi raz się będę miał na baczności co można co nie  Trochę mnie poniosło przepraszam.


----------



## jajatore

do ukończonych poproszę
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903276&page=3
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1156113&page=3


----------



## kowal 3D

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80326814&postcount=110

Post ze zdjęciem do akceptacji oraz do przeniesienia do wątku [Warszawa] Szybka kolej na lotnisko Okęcie


----------



## takisobiektoś

Pomożecie 



admineu07 said:


> Witam , porobilem mase zdjec do tego tematu , ale czekam az jakis moderator laskawie dopusci moje posty dla ogolu...juz drugi dzien czekam na autoryzacje i nic


pomożemy - pm7


----------



## michuu

Prosze o zmianę nazwy wątku na:

[Toruń] Stary Browar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558055

z góry dziękuję

_wybaczcie, zapomniałem wcześniej _


----------



## michal_OMB

Mógłbym prosić jakiegoś pana Moda  żeby ogarnął trochę ostatnie posty w tym wątku bo nie za bardzo do niego pasują, moim że to Hydepark, to robi się bałagan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1390636&page=48



ok/th


----------



## TomekB

Wątek BRD jest zamknięty już prawie miesiąc, da się coś z tym zrobic?


----------



## pmaciej7

Jakie propozycje? I dlaczego nie w księdze drogowej?


----------



## Jeremi-BDG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80446120&postcount=1761
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80446202&postcount=175
Akwizycja.

^^
dzięki!
625


----------



## Guest

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550110

Proszę o dodanie wpisu:

W Hiszpanii na ESK2016 wybrano baskijskie miasto San Sebastian.

http://wroclaw.naszemiasto.pl/artyk...a-kultury-w-2016-roku,id,t.html?kategoria=645


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

^^ Właśnie. Może w końcu moderatorzy odblokowaliby wątek? Temperatura wokół ESK znacząco spadła.


----------



## kierownikSZZ

Jeśli można tymczasowo zmienić nazwę tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=998619

na:

[SENS] Spotkanie w środę 29.06.2011 r. w siedzibie Rowerowego Szczecina przy ul. Dworcowej 19, pok. 205.

dziękuję i pozdrawiam

można - pm7

^^ Zapomniałem o godzinie. pmaciej7 zawsze czujny :cheers:


----------



## jajatore

jajatore said:


> do ukończonych poproszę
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903276&page=3
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1156113&page=3


ponawiam prośbę

ok / PLH


----------



## jose_manuel

Proszę o usunięcie.
Dziękuję.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76455357&postcount=35
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71259549&postcount=33
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79283180&postcount=374
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79197384&postcount=8269
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71324789&postcount=188
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71323755&postcount=17
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71241009&postcount=7249
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71053013&postcount=10
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69369563&postcount=9
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69073615&postcount=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69010819&postcount=18
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68687629&postcount=5760
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68686013&postcount=5758
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67652339&postcount=1485
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65380521&postcount=67
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63468447&postcount=39
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62731291&postcount=386
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62453953&postcount=3853
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61735433&postcount=41
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61543239&postcount=961
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52086747&postcount=4271
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51976701&postcount=292


----------



## pmaciej7

jose_manuel said:


> Proszę o usunięcie, za dużo nabiłem postów.
> Dziękuję.


To są jakieś żarty czy o co chodzi?


----------



## 625

jose_manuel said:


> Proszę o usunięcie.
> Dziękuję.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76455357&postcount=35
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71259549&postcount=33
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79283180&postcount=374
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79197384&postcount=8269
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71324789&postcount=188
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71323755&postcount=17
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71241009&postcount=7249
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71053013&postcount=10
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69369563&postcount=9
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69073615&postcount=2
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69010819&postcount=18
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68687629&postcount=5760
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68686013&postcount=5758
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67652339&postcount=1485
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65380521&postcount=67
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63468447&postcount=39
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62731291&postcount=386
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62453953&postcount=3853
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61735433&postcount=41
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61543239&postcount=961
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52086747&postcount=4271
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51976701&postcount=292


Spoko, usunąłem Cię na 3 dni za trollowanie.


----------



## kalle_sg

Skoro usunięto dyskusję z wątku "Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe", to proszę o wywalenie również posta, od którego się ta dyskusja zaczęła. Zwłaszcza, że nie jest to po prostu artykuł/link, tylko pojawia się też komentarz, wartościujący i przez to prowokujący do dyskusji.


----------



## kowal 3D

Tak właściwie to czemu wykasowano tamtą dyskusję?


----------



## partyzantka

Czy można otworzyć już ten wątek, zwłaszcza, że w temacie drgnęło?

ale nie są to ostatnie podrygi starego dziadygi? - pm7


----------



## darius.

do usunięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80646036&postcount=17744

ok - pm7


----------



## kowal 3D

Kilka nazw wątków do korekty:
[Śródmieście] Apartamentowiec Euro City przy ul. Solec na: *[Śródmieście] Pacific Residence*
[Śródmieście] Inwestycja Wolfa na ul. Brackiej na: *[Śródmieście] Wolf Bracka*
[Praga Północ] .:. Port Praski .:.  na: *[Praga Północ] Port Praski*
[Warszawa] Inwestycje na Bielanach i Żoliborzu na: *[Bielany, Żoliborz] Inwestycje*
[Śródmiescie] Przebudowa Hotelu Warszawa (dawnego Prudentialu) na: *[Śródmieście] Hotel Warszawa*
[Śródmieście] Senator - biurowiec na miejscu dawnego Banku Polskiego  na: *[Śródmieście] Biurowiec Senator*

ok - pm7


----------



## czarekt

przepraszam może trochę przesadzam ale czy nie za dużo już w wątkach o łódzkich stadionach wylewania żali na to, że w ogóle mają powstać (zamiast np. remontu śródmieścia) a za mało merytorycznych postów, które będzie co raz trudniej znaleźć jeśli te oftopy będą kontynuowane ?


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81046336&postcount=21757

Have fun 



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=874010

Podobno Hextor/Krakus/Rozbój.


----------



## wloclawianin

Proponuję wyczyścić wątek stadionu we Wrocławiu z postów dot. próby wejścia na budowę "na krzywy .... "

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81071008&postcount=20533
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81071832&postcount=20534
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81073204&postcount=20536
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81073588&postcount=20538
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81073788&postcount=20539
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81073844&postcount=20540
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81073926&postcount=20541
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81074356&postcount=20544
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81074472&postcount=20545
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81077266&postcount=20546
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81079054&postcount=20547
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81079492&postcount=20548
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81080870&postcount=20549
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81082392&postcount=20550
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81082920&postcount=20551
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81083156&postcount=20552
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81083310&postcount=20553
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81083568&postcount=20554
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81083746&postcount=20555
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81084926&postcount=20556
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81085468&postcount=20557
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81085706&postcount=20558
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81085904&postcount=20559
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81086022&postcount=20560
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81086360&postcount=20561
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81086454&postcount=20562
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81086744&postcount=20563

Mimo wszystko to nie jest chyba wątek o dyskusji nt. etyki, sposobu dostania się na stadion poza zasadami "naboru"


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Popieram i dorzucam pierwszy post* olisadebe1*. Mam nadzieję , że ostatni.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ heh dobry link kay: każdy może sobie usunąć posta :lol::lol:


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ W pierwszej chwili chciałem odpisać  Już zmieniony.


----------



## partyzantka

Nie lubię donosić, ale tego  nie idzie już czytać, mnie bardzo cieszy wyszukana i zjadliwa ironia jednych oraz niesamowity [nagły] dystans do siebie i swojej działalności jeszcze rok temu drugich, ale niech wezmą swoje zabawki do odpowiedniego wątku albo pospamują sobie z tymi truizmami na privie i niech im to powie ktoś kompetentny, bo mnie olali.


----------



## krystiand

Przecież to dyskusja o inwestycjach w Bydgoszczy, to że wszystkie są tak realne jak to, że jutro u mnie spadnie śnieg to druga sprawa...


----------



## partyzantka

To nie są inwestycje, tylko mrzonki i może nie miałabym nic przeciwko, gdyby w tym nie było drugiego dna - dobrze wiesz, jakiego.


----------



## olisadebe1

*prosba*

prosba o akceptacje postu ze zdjeciami ze stadionu wroclawskiego w dnia dzisiejszego, 09.07.11, dziekuje


----------



## kowal 3D

Wątki:
[Warszawa] Nowe Inwestycje?
[Warszawa] Nowe Inwestycje - II wątek
[Warszawa] Nowe Inwestycje - III wątek
połączyć i zmienić nazwę na *[Warszawa] Nowe inwestycje*

I jeszcze kilka nazw wątków do korekty:
[Mokotów] Biurowiec Plac Unii w miejsce Supersamu [90m] na *[Mokotów] Plac Unii [90m]*
[Targówek] Inwestycje na Bródnie i Targówku na *[Targówek] Inwestycje*
[Włochy] - Business Garden - pierwszy ekologiczny biznes park w Polsce na *[Włochy] Business Garden*
[Wola] Biurowiec Unidevelopment - Grzybowska 81 na *[Wola] Unidevelopment Grzybowska 81*
[Środmieście] Pl. Defilad na *[Śródmieście] Plac Defilad*
[Śródmieście] Rezydencja Foksal w miejsce kina Skarpa na *[Śródmieście] Rezydencja Foksal*
[Żoliborz] Muzeum Wojska Polskiego w Cytadeli na *[Żoliborz] Muzeum Wojska Polskiego*
[Wola] Green Corner - Skanska na *[Wola] Green Corner*
[Praga Północ] Warszawska Wytwórnia Wódek Koneser -> Miasteczko Koneser na *[Praga Północ] Miasteczko Koneser*
[Wola] Budowa apartamentowca Oxygen na *[Wola] Oxygen*
[Legionowo] Inwestycje w powiecie legionowskim na *[Powiat legionowski] Inwestycje*
[Wisła] Zagospodarowanie terenów nadwiślanych - Co z królową w Warszawie? na *[Warszawa] Zagospodarowanie brzegów Wisły*

Bardzo dziękuję za propozycje. Kierując się jednak własnym widzimisie maskowanym dbałością o tradycję i wyszukiwanie uwzględniłem większość opcji, lecz nie wszystkie./BB


----------



## Han Solo

@ kowal, nudzi ci się ostatnio czy jak?


----------



## Guest

Pogło?


----------



## kowal 3D

Działam społecznie


----------



## bloniaq_s8

zabrali mi 20kilka postów. Któryś temat został usunięty, czy po prostu porządki na forum?


----------



## drugastrona

kowal 3D said:


> Wątki:
> [Warszawa] Nowe Inwestycje?
> [Warszawa] Nowe Inwestycje - II wątek
> [Warszawa] Nowe Inwestycje - III wątek
> połączyć i zmienić nazwę na *[Warszawa] Nowe inwestycje*
> 
> I jeszcze kilka nazw wątków do korekty:
> [Mokotów] Biurowiec Plac Unii w miejsce Supersamu [90m] na *[Mokotów] Plac Unii [90m]*
> [Targówek] Inwestycje na Bródnie i Targówku na *[Targówek] Inwestycje*
> [Włochy] - Business Garden - pierwszy ekologiczny biznes park w Polsce na *[Włochy] Business Garden*
> [Wola] Biurowiec Unidevelopment - Grzybowska 81 na *[Wola] Unidevelopment Grzybowska 81*
> [Środmieście] Pl. Defilad na *[Śródmieście] Plac Defilad*
> [Śródmieście] Rezydencja Foksal w miejsce kina Skarpa na *[Śródmieście] Rezydencja Foksal*
> [Żoliborz] Muzeum Wojska Polskiego w Cytadeli na *[Żoliborz] Muzeum Wojska Polskiego*
> [Wola] Green Corner - Skanska na *[Wola] Green Corner*
> [Praga Północ] Warszawska Wytwórnia Wódek Koneser -> Miasteczko Koneser na *[Praga Północ] Miasteczko Koneser*
> [Wola] Budowa apartamentowca Oxygen na *[Wola] Oxygen*
> [Legionowo] Inwestycje w powiecie legionowskim na *[Powiat legionowski] Inwestycje*
> [Wisła] Zagospodarowanie terenów nadwiślanych - Co z królową w Warszawie? na *[Warszawa] Zagospodarowanie brzegów Wisły*
> 
> Bardzo dziękuję za propozycje. Kierując się jednak własnym widzimisie maskowanym dbałością o tradycję i wyszukiwanie uwzględniłem większość opcji, lecz nie wszystkie./BB


Tak na marginesie - może warto byłoby obok nazwy inwestycji dodawać krótki opis, np. biurowiec, apartamentowiec, baraki, buda, itp., żeby było od razu widać, co to jest. Same Oxygeny wielu ludziom nic nie mówią. Co moderatorstwo na to?


----------



## MichalJ

Oczywiście, że w nazwie waŧku powinno być coś więcej niż (często pretensjonalna i obco brzmiąca) nazwa własna nowego obiektu. Już o tym pisałem. "[Wola] Oxygen" to jest czysta kpina, a nie informacja.
Proszę też o *przywrócenie* Supersamu i Cytadeli.
I proszę o większe zastanowienie i niezmienianie nazw wątków na podstawie wniosku *jednego* użytkownika.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

No źle wyszło, ja zmieniłem kilka a pozostali moderatorzy resztę myśląc, że przeoczyłem. Potem pozmieniam jak pierwotnie wymyśliłem.


----------



## kowal 3D

^^ No właśnie byłem zdziwiony, że pisałeś iż zmieniłeś większość nazw, kiedy to zostały zmienione wszystkie z wyjątkiem ostatniej :|

Może by tak ustalić jakiś standard? Dopisujemy "biurowiec/apartamentowiec" w nazwach, czy nie?

Miałbym jeszcze wniosek dot. wątku "Nowe inwestycje". Informacje w nim umieszczane często dublują się z tymi z wątków ogólnodzielnicowych. Powstaje niepotrzebny bałagan. Zmieniłbym więc formę tego wątku, by powstało coś na wzór tematu "Wiadomość dnia" z działu infry drogowej. Umieszczane byłyby tylko najważniejsze newsy, bez komentowania. Dyskusje byłyby prowadzone tylko w wątkach ogólnodzielnicowych lub poświęconych danej budowie.

Trafiają się wprawdzie czasem newsy o charakterze ponaddzielnicowym, a nawet dotyczące całej aglomeracji - tutaj rozwiązaniem byłoby utworzenie dodatkowego tematu, np. "[Aglomeracja warszawska] Inwestycje". Biorąc pod uwagę niewielką ilość inwestycji o znaczeniu aglomeracyjnym, istnienie takiego wątku nie byłoby uciążliwe.

Tak więc:
- wątek "Nowe inwestycje" do zamknięcia;
- utworzenie wątku (podwieszonego) "Wiadomość dnia", przeznaczonego na umieszczanie najważniejszych newsów, bez komentowania;
- utworzenie wątku "[Aglomeracja warszawska] Inwestycje", przeznaczonego do dyskusji o inwestycjach o charakterze ponaddzielnicowym (jeśli takie będą).


----------



## demmat

Ja bym nie wciskał do tematów jaki to rodzaj budynku. Co najwyżej wpisywał bym nazwę architekta i to na miejscu czego powstał (ale to tylko w szczególnych wypadkach).


----------



## gregry

prosiłbym o przeniesienie pytania (jak i odpowiedzi) dotyczącego największych osiedli w Polsce do wątku o dyskusjach o blokach i osiedlach http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82033290#post82033290


----------



## Bastian.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1424010

Spam.


----------



## kamilbuk

Proszę o usunięcie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82051016&postcount=1181


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541518&highlight=

Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku na: [Gdańsk] Albatross Towers (Robyg)


----------



## grzechool

del


----------



## truman-lodge

Proszę o przykręcenie na tydzień wątku Odeszli... do czasu, aż ucichnie o Amy i zwolennicy z przeciwnikami się uspokoją...


----------



## Polex

^^ Uważam, że brak spokoju to Ty sam zademonstrowałeś tą swoją prośbą.


----------



## Serodczanin

Wątek o drogach w Polsce 2007-2015, można usunąć burdel, który ja zapoczątkowałem? Przykro mi.


----------



## alsen strasse 67

alsen strasse 67 said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie do ukończonych: Biurowiec Office Interiors, Apartamentowiec Thespian, Corte Verona, Budynek C-12 Politechniki Wrocławskiej.


Ponawiam :|

^^
robi się
625

dzięki


----------



## NorthPole

Uprzejmie proszę o dobrowolne zastosowanie się do sugestii.

Z góry dziękuję.

*dyg*


----------



## BN

Proszę o wyczyszczenie tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1052571&page=18 najlepiej z wszystkich wiadomości z zakresu od #341 do końca tego chorego OT.


----------



## krzysztof_wolf

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1425694

na: 

[Gdynia] Waterfront: biurowiec Nordea + hotel Marriott


----------



## krakusek

Proszę o przeczyszczenie ostatnich 5-6 stron wątku o przebudowie krakowskiego Dworca Głównego. Słowa klucze, to mocz i gołąb.


----------



## Lysy

krakusek said:


> Proszę o przeczyszczenie ostatnich 5-6 stron wątku o przebudowie krakowskiego Dworca Głównego. Słowa klucze, to mocz i gołąb.


Oraz o sprawdzenie czy aktywni dyskutanci w tym wątku nie dostali już wcześniej bana (dwa razy).


----------



## desmo

Wojenki kibolskie przeniosły się do międzynarodowego wątku o stadionie w Warszawie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552599 (ostatnia strona)

Prośba do 625 o przeczyszczenie

^^
wjeżdżam
625


----------



## salto_angel

Dwa ciekawe kwiatki:



mateunio said:


> Kolorystyka siedzeń jak na Stadionie Olimpijskim w Pekinie... barwy dyktatury





PiotrG said:


> W końcu za Tuska wybudowali.


W tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316120&page=1116


----------



## Perun

Proponuje zmianę nazwy tego tematu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1160339 na *[Śródmieście] PHN Tower [150 m]* wg tego info:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82217316&postcount=242


----------



## pixeolo

Panowie drodzy modowie, dodajta może do wątku o imprezach w Rzeszowie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=861110&page=8
w kwadratowym nawiasie *Morcheeba* bo wątpię, że ktoś tam często zagląda
a szykuje się dobry i darmowy koncert  Dzięki.


----------



## Han Solo

Po kilkudniowym pobycie poza forum: czy był jakiś watek o zamachach w Norwegii? jeśli tak, gdzie jest?


----------



## grzechool

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81971472&postcount=3012


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

janex_wwa said:


> W dziale warszawskim był taki wątek, ale zmarł śmiercią naturalną z racji tego, że nie było chętnego do jego zarządzania.


Problem jak tu pilnować ponad 300 żurawi w Warszawie. Przecież zwijają i dokładają jakiś każdego dnia.


----------



## Polex

Niechaj któryś z łaskawych modów wywali moje 3 próby założenia polla w UPC.


----------



## MichałT

No przepraszam, z naszych świeżych doświadczeń trójmiejskich wynika, że zarówno zwijanie jak i rozkładanie (w sensie ich notowania) idzie dosyć sprawnie. Co do Wawy - sporo tam forumowiczów, więc IMHO można by to ogarnąć - ale wawa nie jest konieczna. Co do porównywania - to już następuje - w wątkach konkretnych miast. Wspólny wątek umożliwiłby unifikację kryteriów (choć teoretycznie są zunifikowane) i po prostu analizę danych. Ale nie ma problemu - można to robić w wątkach regionalnych.


----------



## Guest

Wystarczy dodać odpowiedni, unikalny tag do wątków ze statystykami z żurawiami i będzie łatwo znaleźć te statystyki. A tak będą teksty w stylu "u nas mniej żurawi, ale więcej dźwigów gąsienicowych"


----------



## salto_angel

Kolejny BOT: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=889174


----------



## NorthPole

Proszę o przeniesienie postów dotyczących inwestycji obok will "Szczęść Boże" w Gdyni z wątku o Transatlantyku do wątku z zapowiedziami.

Konkretnie chodzi o posty 1218-1220, 1224-1226 i od 1228 wzwyż.

Wątek z Transatlantykiem można już chyba przenieść do inwestycji ukończonych (skoro jest na forum potwierdzenie).


----------



## Bastian.

Chcecie to róbcie wątek o żurawiach ale powiem że stołeczny nie ma sensu bo pamiętam że od pewnego momentu z listy nie znikały zdemontowane żurawie a montowane nie były wpisywane bo mało komu się chciało prowadzić obserwacje ilości żurawi w warszawie, pod koniec prawie nikt tego nie robił. Więc wskrzeszanie tego wątku nie ma sensu bo to co opisałem raczej się nie zmieni.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Avatar i sygnatura chyba do wymiany http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82552092&postcount=4511

^^
3 dni
625


----------



## TommeT

Bastian. said:


> Chcecie to róbcie wątek o żurawiach ale powiem że stołeczny nie ma sensu bo pamiętam że od pewnego momentu z listy nie znikały zdemontowane żurawie a montowane nie były wpisywane bo mało komu się chciało prowadzić obserwacje ilości żurawi w warszawie, pod koniec prawie nikt tego nie robił. Więc wskrzeszanie tego wątku nie ma sensu bo to co opisałem raczej się nie zmieni.


Nasz wątek jest w miarę na bieżąco i ma się dobrze dzięki Pickowi, który zbiera do kupy informacje od ludzi którym "się chciało". 

POZnan*
*mało komu nie chce się chcieć


pzdr


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82518449&postcount=27948

proszę o edytowanie posta - wywalenie zdjęć z cytatu.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1229027 #63 #64 #66 #67 do usunięcia

ok - pm7


----------



## marciink88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=795 błagam o uporządkowanie kilkunastu ostatnich stron. Jałowa dyskusja, nie prowadząca do niczego, na niskim poziomie, z wycieczkami osobistymi. :bash:

Pięć ostatnich stron w całości do kosza - pm7


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584323&page=2

Posty w tym wątku powinno się chyba pousuwać, o ile dobrze pamiętam miała tam być tylko lista wieżowców. Inne posty, zawierające aktualizację informacji zawartych na liście, miały być usuwane po ich wprowadzeniu.


----------



## Bastian.

Może ktoś tą ankietę https://badanie-online.um.warszawa.pl/mrProAnkiety/interview/question.jt do 25 sierpnia podwiesić w dziale warszawskim żeby jak najwięcej forumowych warszawiaków mogło oddać głos.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

link nie działa


----------



## Bastian.

Jutro pewnie będzie działać. Jak pisałem posta i wczoraj działał. Ankieta działa widocznie tylko w dzień, na wieczór i na noc jest zapewne wyłączana i rano pewnie ją włączają. Dziwne to trochę ale grunt że ankieta powstała.

I oczywiście ponawiam swoja prośbę jej dotyczącą.


----------



## partyzantka

del


----------



## 625

Bastian. said:


> Jutro pewnie będzie działać. Jak pisałem posta i wczoraj działał. Ankieta działa widocznie tylko w dzień, na wieczór i na noc jest zapewne wyłączana i rano pewnie ją włączają. Dziwne to trochę ale grunt że ankieta powstała.
> 
> I oczywiście ponawiam swoja prośbę jej dotyczącą.


Tzn. co mamy zrobić, przecież nie założę wątku o nazwie:

https://badanie-online.um.warszawa.p...ew/question.jt

bo to nic nikomu nie mówi. Przygotuj pierwszy post do podwieszenia.


----------



## Bastian.

Zrobione.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82626611#post82626611

Proszę o edytowanie tego posta http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82617159&postcount=1869 . Ale nie kasowanie bo to nic nie da, wczoraj pm7 usunął post tego usera zawierajacy podobną treść. Rozumiem złość na dziennikarzy ale bez przesady.


----------



## dawayne

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=750964 - proszę przenieść do ukończonych.


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> ORLY?


Przecież mamy wspaniałych moderatorów, którzy błyskawicznie interweniowali i załatwiali problem


----------



## Dziki REX

Otwieranie wątku dla samego wątku o jakimś temacie może nie ma sensu. Myślę, że taki wątek może powstać przez przekształcenie innego, który będzie na jakiś konkretny remat religijny a który przejdzie w sensowną dyskusję potem. Tak metodą ewolucji dojdziemy do normalnego hideparku religijnego. Sam osobiście nie czuję jakoś potrzeby pisania w takim wątku bo w sumie religia to moja sprawa, ale jeśli pojawi się jakaś ciekawa dyskusja to chętne bym sobie poczytał dlatego jestem na tak.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ może moderatorstwo boi się, że będziemy robić Hiszpanię? 



> To trzecia wizyta Benedykta XVI w Hiszpanii. Tym razem jednak atmosfera jest wyjątkowo napięta - w nocy doszło w centrum Madrytu do protestu przeciwników pielgrzymki papieża.
> 
> Pod hasłem: "Z moich podatków zero dla papieża. Na rzecz świeckiego państwa" w środę wieczorem w Madrycie demonstrowało ponad 2 tys. osób. Protestujący wykrzykiwali obelgi pod adresem młodych katolików, a wobec niesionych przez pielgrzymów krzyży pokazywali prezerwatywy.


----------



## Mr. America

cichy87 said:


> Jeśli ten wątek ma powstać po to, by niewierzący mogli udowadniać jak głupi są katolicy, że wierzą w to co wierzą (a czuję, że tak to będzie wyglądać) to może lepiej nie.


Właśnie chodzi o to aby tego uniknąć. Ja również, podobnie jak Dziki nie czuje potrzeby wypowiadania się w takim wątku bo uważam, że moja religa jest moją prywatną sprawą, ale chętnie bym poczytal


----------



## partyzantka

Każdy mówi o wątku, ale okaże się, że nie byłoby tam komu pisać


----------



## pmaciej7

No to po co taki wątek?


----------



## Guest

Żeby ludzie w wierze mogli sobie porozmawiać o swoich przeżyciach duchowych?


----------



## Mr. America

Ja myślę, że skoro jest zgłaszane zapotrzebowanie na wątek to można go otworzyć, pod warunkiem, że bedzie pod czujnym okiem moderatorów. A jak nikt się tam nie bedzie wypowiadał, to się go po prostu zamknie i po problemie.


----------



## Mr. America

A tak swoją drogą, ciekawe czy wśród userów FPW jest jakiś ksiadz?


----------



## pmaciej7

Mr. America said:


> Ja myślę, że skoro jest zgłaszane zapotrzebowanie na wątek to można go otworzyć, pod warunkiem, że bedzie pod czujnym okiem moderatorów.


O właśnie. Znajdź chętnego moda do prowadzenia tego wątku.



Mr. America said:


> A tak swoją drogą, ciekawe czy wśród userów FPW jest jakiś ksiadz?


Statystycznie rzecz biorąc, musi być. Na pewno jest przyszły kardynał.


----------



## Mr. America

^^ Przyszły to wiadomo, mamy Włocławianina 
Ale ja jestem ciekawy czy jest jakiś ksiadz teraźniejszy, a nie przyszły?


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

pmaciej7 said:


> O właśnie. Znajdź chętnego moda do prowadzenia tego wątku.


A nie chciałbyś? 

Fr. M


----------



## pmaciej7

Przenigdy.

hno:


----------



## Mr. America

To może trzeba powołać nowego moderatora do prowadzenia tego wątku? Frater, nie chciałbyś?


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=848998

Proszę o przejrzenie działalności zbanowanego wcześniej już 2 razy użytkownika


----------



## pmaciej7

nsolak said:


> Proszę o przejrzenie działalności zbanowanego wcześniej już 2 razy użytkownika


Przejrzałem. Jeden post skasował mu 625, jeden Patryjota, dwa PLH. To ja dorzucam kolejne dwa i bana.



Mr. America said:


> To może trzeba powołać nowego moderatora do prowadzenia tego wątku?


No i co jeszcze?


----------



## talkinghead

pmaciej7 said:


> Przenigdy.
> 
> hno:


Jesli watek bedzie tylko dla zaproszonych? Czyli max 10 osob ktore potrafia...

Z drugiej strony nie ma forow gdzie mozna sie powyzywac? Wszyscy az tak fascynuja sie kto pierwszy zaliczy briga, delfin czy koppel?

Chyba nie.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Han Solo said:


> ^^ może moderatorstwo boi się, że będziemy robić Hiszpanię?


Zawsze uważałem ze można robić chamówę ,trzodę ale ze Hiszpanie ?


----------



## dawidny

Zawsze pozostaje podyskutować na

http://biblia.webd.pl/forum/

http://forum.wiara.pl/


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Mr. America said:


> Frater, nie chciałbyś?


Ludzie by nie chcieli  A ja nie miałbym zapewne czasu 

Fr. M


----------



## MSQ

poginho1 said:


> A tymczasem na Targowej zaczęły pojawiać się tabliczki "do rozbiórki" pod autostradę Targową tego *pi***lonego ZDiTu!* Vis a vis EC1, na bardzo ładnej kamieniczce pod nr. 2. Przeszedłem się dzisiaj Targową i jak pomyślałem, że to wszystko może pójść do rozwałki to się wkurzyłem delikatnie mówiąc. Czemu nikt tego towarzycha nie rozgoni hno:


Można prosić o interwencję?


----------



## TommeT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83126336&postcount=14736


----------



## Koppel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1421824 Brakuje literki "l" w nazwie tematu.

już nie - pm7


----------



## Nexus

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=782898 można przenieść do ukończonych

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1029175 zmiana nazwy na *[Jastrzębie-Zdrój] Hala widowiskowo-sportowa* i też do ukończonych

porobione - pm7


----------



## Adolf Warski

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362

Można z tego wydzielić wątek merytoryczno-energetyczny (np. odtąd)?


----------



## Michał78

Następny bot:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=894104


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83129661

Nie powinien już trafić do HP?


----------



## bad455

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=894245
Bot?
__
Odstrzelony, P-S


----------



## Ellilamas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435885

wątek do usunięcia,
btw - ten user to chyba spamer, w każdym poście podaje link do jednego portalu


----------



## demmat

Dlaczego po raz kolejny został wybrany moderator bez konsultacji?


----------



## Han Solo

demmat said:


> Dlaczego po raz kolejny został wybrany moderator bez konsultacji?


Kto? youknow ? A skad on, gdzie on?


----------



## 625

demmat said:


> Dlaczego po raz kolejny został wybrany moderator bez konsultacji?


Ponieważ tak jest przyjęte na całym SSC.


----------



## mateq

Han Solo said:


> Kto? youknow ? A skad on, gdzie on?


Od nas


----------



## demmat

625 said:


> Ponieważ tak jest przyjęte na całym SSC.


To dlaczego jeszcze nie tak dawno były głosowania?


----------



## Tygrys

^^

Jeszcze nie tak dawno moderatorzy nie mieli funkcji banowania i brigowania i ze wszystkim musieli lecieć do Jana. Postęp, ot co.


Co za różnica czy mod jest demokratycznie wybrany, czy namaszczony? Niech moderuje i robi to dobrze, a jak mu się znudzi, czy nie będzie miał czasu/ochoty, lub zacznie nadużywać tej funkcji, to niech już modem nie będzie i ustąpi miejsca komuś chętnemu. Te całe wybory modów to były niepotrzebne ceregiele, konkurs piękności itd. Moderator to nie Miss World, tylko policjant/strażak/porządkowy/sprzątaczka w jednym.


----------



## Bastian.

Można by zrobić tak że wybierało by się kilku kandydatów na moda i dawało się im robotę na jakiś okres czasu. Ten który by najlepiej się sprawował dostawał by posadę a resztę by się odrzucało.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ale jakbyśmy to oceniali, jeśli jednego tygodnia jest spokój, a drugiego kilka trudnych sytuacji? To zależy od sytuacji, chyba żeby jakieś tajne grono urządzało takie 'prowokacje' żeby sprawdzić nowych modów.


----------



## Bastian.

Hhhmmm dać im wątki sportowe do moderowania.


----------



## demmat

Tygrys said:


> ^^
> 
> Jeszcze nie tak dawno moderatorzy nie mieli funkcji banowania i brigowania i ze wszystkim musieli lecieć do Jana. Postęp, ot co.
> 
> 
> Co za różnica czy mod jest demokratycznie wybrany, czy namaszczony? Niech moderuje i robi to dobrze, a jak mu się znudzi, czy nie będzie miał czasu/ochoty, lub zacznie nadużywać tej funkcji, to niech już modem nie będzie i ustąpi miejsca komuś chętnemu. Te całe wybory modów to były niepotrzebne ceregiele, konkurs piękności itd. Moderator to nie Miss World, tylko policjant/strażak/porządkowy/sprzątaczka w jednym.


Tworzymy tu pewną społeczność i wydaję mi się*że warto by było żeby społeczność decydowała o najważniejszych sprawach. Wybory pokazują też z kim sympatyzuje większość. To jest ważne, bo mod to nie policjant tylko który ma trzymać za gębę i rozkazywać, ale szef, który ma dbać o dobro firmy. Jak nikt nie lubi szefa to odbija się*to na firmie.


----------



## Tygrys

demmat said:


> Tworzymy tu pewną społeczność i wydaję mi się*że warto by było żeby społeczność decydowała o najważniejszych sprawach. Wybory pokazują też z kim sympatyzuje większość. To jest ważne, bo mod to nie policjant tylko który ma trzymać za gębę i rozkazywać, ale szef, który ma dbać o dobro firmy. Jak nikt nie lubi szefa to odbija się*to na firmie.


Policjant, który trzyma za gębę i rozkazuje (robiąc to słusznie - państwo policyjne jest raczej marzeniem nielicznej części społeczeństwa) dba o dobro społeczności. Powtórzę: moderator ma moderować i robić to dobrze. Nie jest ważne, czy jest znany, popularny, lubiany, czy nie (przyznam szczerze, że prawie nie kojarzę nowego wielkopolskiego moda, ale co z tego). Szef też musi rozkazywać i trzymać pracowników krótko dla dobra firmy. Dlatego jest szefem. Moderowanie to robota, praca, czynność. Nic więcej. Imo nie ma tu miejsca na sentymenty. Za dużo tu trolli się namnożyło, forum się rozrosło i nie jest już takie jak kiedyś.


----------



## MichalJ

nsolak said:


> Tak, pod koniec 2009 się przyśniła.


Nie dalej jak 10 sierpnia 2011 było widać użytkownika jako 'zygmunt_august', co widać np. w cache googla:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...t=clnk&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.com

Nie wiem, czy była to zamiana z premedytacją, czy jakiś bug/błąd, ale zjawisko wystąpiło...


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Tyle botów się teraz po forum kręci...


----------



## HAL 9010

Bastian. said:


> Nie rozumiem tych zmian nicków. Ktoś kto wybrał taki a nie inny robił to świadomie mając czas na zastanowienie się a po jakimś czasie chce go zmieniać bo mu nagle przestał się podobać.


Jeśli zakładało się konto 5 lat temu, kiedy było się jeszcze nastolatkiem, to jest to argument za zmianą, tym bardziej że takowa możliwość istniała dwa lata temu.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83266223&postcount=1122

bezsensowny post niepotrzebnie odkopujący wątek, proszę o del


----------



## 625

bloniaq_s8 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83266223&postcount=1122
> 
> bezsensowny post niepotrzebnie odkopujący wątek, proszę o del


[Wilanów] Świątynia Opatrzności Bożej *(głupie uwagi=brig)*


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ nie śmiałem prosić 

dzięki


----------



## janex_wwa

Ja z takim wnioskiem po lekturze ostatnich stron tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=554628&page=68

Może warto by się zastanowić nad brigami dla osób, których posty składają się głównie/wyłącznie z treści typu: 
":bash:" 
":cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:"
":badnews::badnews::badnews:"
oraz ":applause::applause::applause::applause:"
? 
Plus takich, których argumenty ograniczają się do wytykania "braku wyobraźni", tekstów typu "jesteście ograniczeni" i pisania masy postów w odpowiedzi na inne, zamiast używania funkcji multi-quote?


----------



## demmat

Napisz po prostu że chcesz briga dla martina, a nie robisz podchody


----------



## janex_wwa

Poza martinem jest tam też kilku innych "merytorycznych".


----------



## demmat

Wystarczy się nauczyć że na pewne tematy z pewnymi użytkownikami nie da się dogadać. Dyskusja kompletnie bezsensowna, bo żadna ze stron nie ustąpi.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83351192&postcount=62369

Jakiś bot-troll od Obamy :lol: W sumie wpis i temat odpowiednie


----------



## Jeremi-BDG

Proszę o przeniesienie postów #5552 i #5553, tutaj.


----------



## perdurabo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83345079&postcount=25
koledze się chyba pomyliły wątki i do wątku o świdniku pytanie odnośnie radomskiego airshow.


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437647

Proszę zmianę lokalizacji w nazwie wątku z [Praga] na [Praga Północ].


----------



## zajf

Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku o budowie wrocławskiego stadionu, bo na ostatnich stronach można poczytać o voucherach, uciążliwości ruchu w nocy, itd.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=1145

Proszę moderatora także o oddanie informacji, że informacja [głupie uwagi = brig] nie jest fikcyjna.


----------



## MichalJ

Jakiś czas temu moderator podjął decyzję (wg mnie idiotyczną) o połączeniu wątków o budowie obiektów Uniwersytetu Warszawskiego w centralnym kampusie oraz na Ochocie w jeden wątek:
[Warszawa] Nowe inwestycje Uniwersytetu Warszawskiego http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=163379
Pozostał jednak osobno wątek:
[Śródmieście] Nowy budynek UW na Powiślu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337247

No to albo tak, albo tak.
Proszę albo:
1. Wydzielić ponownie wątek 'ochocki';
albo:
2. Połączyć ww. wątki w jeden.


----------



## Bastian.

Lepiej połączyć.


----------



## michuu

Prosze o dodanie do nazwy wątku [*Toruń -* Wielka Nieszawka] ...

oraz o przeniesienie wątku do inwestycji ukończonych

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222094

pozdrawiam


----------



## Robb

Zrobił się off-topic ... A8 - AOW
Proszę trochę posprzątać.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438226

Jako prawdziwy czarny murzyn, wolę KFC.

a podobno wakacyjna nuda się skończyła - pm7


----------



## Signar

do odstrzału http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83419524&postcount=14255


----------



## lulek89

BOTów ci u nas ostatnio pod dostatkiem:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83424178&postcount=4365


----------



## demmat

Proszę o interwencję w tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580395

Kolega UPR20 tak się rozpędził że 7 postów pod rząd nam zaserwował.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83476725&postcount=28324

del


----------



## Falubaz

Proszę o poprawę błędu w nazwie wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568352
z Zielo*p*na Góra na Zielona Góra

ok/plh


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Proszę o zmianę tytułu tego wątku na *[Wrocław] Rezydencja Solo 11*.

ok/plh

dzięki/alsen


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439268

^^ Przenieść do Miast Polskich


----------



## Bastian.

Raczej skasować bo autor szuka wątku o takowych fotkach a nie chce zakładać kolejnego.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

KinolW said:


> Ja nieśmiało zachęcę do przejrzenia poznańskich inwestycji akademickich. Bieżący spis w sygnaturce


spamer


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605980&page=91

Dyskusja z całej strony do kasacji i kilka postów stronę wcześniej. Polityka...polityka i kłótnie nie na temat. Jeden użytkownik podsyca tematy polityczne.


----------



## salto_angel

Byłoby też miło aby któryś z modów zrobił porządek w wątku o reprezentacji w piłce kopanej. Znowu mamy do wyboru: 1)politykę i "abotowinatuska" 2)kibice tacy a owacy 3)piłkarze biali, kolorowi i farbowani i że nie pasują.

Ostatnie kilka stron to mniej niż zero...

Z przyjemnością/th

Dzięki  od razu lepiej.


----------



## kaspric

To chyba nie jest poziom FPW.


hqw said:


> To jakiś magistracki bełkot. Jeżeli projekt ma wszystkie wymagane przepisami uzgodnienia, to się go realizuje. Buduje się stadion, dokonuje się odbiorów i oddaje obiekt do użytku.
> Przepisy stale są uaktualniane. Gdyby do nich podchodzić tak jak tu piszesz niczego by w tym kraju nie wybudowano, bo oczekiwano by na kolejne aktualizacje, które akurat są uzgadniane. Pisząc takie bzdury okazujesz całkowity brak szacunku dla uczestników tego forum, ale niestety jest to charakterystyczne dla magistrackich mądrali.


ok/th


----------



## pmaciej7

wloclawianin said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605980&page=91
> 
> Dyskusja z całej strony do kasacji i kilka postów stronę wcześniej. Polityka...polityka i kłótnie nie na temat. Jeden użytkownik podsyca tematy polityczne.


Drogowa-Księga-Skarg-I-Wniosków :madwife:

A użytkownik odpocznie przez 10 dni.


----------



## E2rdEm

#155, 156 stąd: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83516877#post83516877 - DEL


----------



## Bastian.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1017451&page=15

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na [Wola] Biurowiec Wola Plaza (dawniej LC Corp) [w budowie]


----------



## demmat

^^Bez "(dawniej LC Corp", ale z dopiskiem ul. Przyokopowa.


----------



## LubiePiwo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83581711&postcount=4367
Przydałyby się tutaj porządki hno:

+ spamer
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439897


----------



## mmjp

Z racji małej responsywności* Kolejowej księgi skarg i wniosków* chciałbym łaskawie prosić o zmianę nazw wątków:


mmjp said:


> Modernizacja linii na odcinku Psary (CMK) - Kraków link
> na
> *Modernizacja linii kolejowych nr 64 Kozłów - Psary oraz nr 8 Kozłów - Kraków*
> 
> Modernizacja linii kolejowej E-59 Poznań - Wrocław link
> na
> *Modernizacja linii kolejowej E-59 Wrocław - Poznań*
> 
> Modernizacja linii kolejowej nr 131 Bydgoszcz-Tczew link
> na
> *Rewitalizacja linii kolejowej nr 131 Inowrocław - Bydgoszcz - Tczew *
> 
> Modernizacja linii kolejowej Łódź - Warszawa link
> na
> *Modernizacja linii kolejowej Warszawa - Łódź*
> 
> Modernizacja linii kolejowej Warszawa - Rzeszów link
> na
> *Modernizacja linii kolejowych nr 25 Skarżysko Kamienna - Ocice oraz nr 71 Ocice - Rzeszów*
> 
> Modernizacja linii nr 106 Rzeszów - Jasło link
> na
> *[Podkarpackie] Modernizacja linii kolejowej nr 106 Rzeszów - Jasło*
> 
> Modernizacja linii nr 108 Stróże - Krościenko link
> na
> *[Podkarpackie] Rewitalizacja linii kolejowej nr 108 Stróże - Krościenko*




 - pm7


----------



## salto_angel

Wczoraj prosiłem o posprzątanie w wątku piłkarskim o reprezentacji. Dzisiaj poproszę o zamknięcie, bo co niektórym się w głowach zagotowało i na dobre zrobił się wątek kibicowski.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826878&page=176

Edit: dzięki


----------



## LubiePiwo

Kolejny bot:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83591443&postcount=23278


----------



## michuu

Prosze o dodanie do nazwy wątku [Toruń - Wielka Nieszawka] Centrum Sportu i Rekreacji

oraz o przeniesienie wątku do inwestycji ukończonych

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222094

pozdrawiam 

ok - pm7


----------



## Tomeyk

Wygląda na spam reklamowy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83592827&postcount=504

tak wygląda(ł(a)) - pm7


----------



## BinioII

Mam taką prośbę do szanownych moderatorów a zwłaszcza do jednego  jak usuwacie posty to usuńcie także własne, które odnoszą się do skasowanych, gdyż potem powstaje chaos, wręcz wygląda jakby ktoś miał ptapty o pisał do siebie.
zresztą oceńcie sami http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490218&page=197
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83486264&postcount=3922
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83486946&postcount=3923


----------



## mateq

^^ Są takie plany 

Tamte posty (i nie tylko tamte) zostały usunięte bezpośrednio z profilu użytkownika. Resztę trzeba posprzątać po wątkach.


----------



## Fatalista

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1246163&page=7

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na: [Gdańsk] Centrum Biurowe Neptun - Hines [83m]

Edytka: ślicznie dziękuję

ok - pm7


----------



## grzybson88

Prosiłbym o lekką modyfikację nazwy mojego wątku : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218871&page=22 na *"Z wizytą u Doży, Julii, Kaisera, na moście Karola oraz w Katalonii"*

ale sygnaturę to sobie sam zmienisz? 

Dzięki, a co do sygnatury, to pomyślę


----------



## 625

grzybson88 said:


> Dzięki, a co do sygnatury, to pomyślę


Polecam taki układ jak u mnie – linki w jednym ciągu, jako same opisy.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Eee, chodziło mi o zmianę tytułu wątku w sygnaturze


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=806083 jakiś taki podejrzany

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=898108 ten też

bunga bunga - pm7


----------



## Tomeyk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83649230&postcount=16118

coś mam ostatnio szczęście do spamu


----------



## LubiePiwo

Można otworzyć wątek o PGE Arenie? Od meczu reprezentacji trochę już minęło.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428


----------



## jacca

Poproszę o usunięcię tych popisów merytorycznych:



borba0 said:


> gołębiowo-jabolowy - na pewno


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83706951&postcount=3761



silas1986 said:


> plastik fantastik


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83702655&postcount=7062

ok - pm7


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Prosiłbym o poprawienie tytułu (wielka litera):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1441037

ok - pm7


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83747146&postcount=447 i dalej - odgrzebywanie wątku w kiepskim stylu :]

pogrzebano wątek - pm7


----------



## kamilbuk

Prosiłbym serdecznie o przeniesienie wątku do działu Inwestycje ukończone:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83768154#post83768154

Z góry dziękuję.
___
Done, P-S


----------



## Dantiscum

Proszę o wykasowanie tych dwóch postów (polityka poza PHP), zanim rozpęta się dyskusja. Niepotrzebnie dałem się sprowokować do odpowiedzi.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83774623&postcount=4209
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83775641&postcount=4211
___
done, P-S


----------



## darius.

do usunięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83786742&postcount=10659
kolejny post też


----------



## Tomek 2008

Różnice poglądów nie upoważniają do jakiejkolwiek formy obrażania, staram się ignorować zaczepki tego forumowicza, ale tu została przekroczona granica akceptowalność/chamstwo. Proszę o usunięcie tego posta http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83795326&postcount=7693 i pouczenie jego autora o obowiązującym na SSC regulaminie.
Sprawa dotyczy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=885304&page=385

^^

Pogadam z Torneyem 
625

Dzięki


----------



## Torney

^^ Co ciekawe nikt inny nie poczuł się urażony moim żartem. Być może reszta (shinzen i Wo92) nie potrzebuje emotek, by go zauważyć?


----------



## 625

Mam ten sam problem, jak nie używam emotek, niektórzy biorą mnie za poważnie


----------



## Tomek 2008

^^ No i git , w tzw. "realu" jak coś się mówi w formie żartu to puszcza się oko albo stosuje inne formy zachowań aby inni zrozumieli sens wypowiedzi, a teraz to możemy tylko gdybać jakie zamiary miał Torney, który nieraz dał wyraz temu jak mnie "lubi" za pewien "zabytek". Nawet mam gdzieś na dysku przechowywany na pamiątkę pewien wpis Torneya gdzie dał wyraz jaką darzy mnie sympatią. Nie będę rozwodził się czy ten "żart" miał dotyczyć zarówno shinzena, Wo92 czy też tylko mnie...a póki co zmykam na kilka dni w leśną głuszę z dala od brigów i banów :banana:


----------



## Offspring

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442145

:spam1:


----------



## Bastian.

Posty do skasowania. Nie ten wątek a i nie wiadomo gdzie ten pierwszy przenieść.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83807924&postcount=8875
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83810564&postcount=8876


----------



## Vanaheim

Można prosić o posprzątanie palestyńsko-izraelskiego offtopica z wątku militarnego? Możnaby to przenieść do jakiegoś nowego lub istniejącego już wątku w "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka".

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519638&page=339


----------



## kalle_sg

Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1002673

na

[Szwecja] Uppsala: jak powstaje utopia

ok/PLH

Dzięki!


----------



## demmat

Proszę o wyczyszczenia OT z wątku o budowach w Polsce: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445204

Od postu 2221 do końca.

ok/PLH


----------



## Beck's

Proszę o wyczyszczenia OT w wątku dotyczącym centralnego portu lotniczego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165614&page=41

Od postu 806 do końca. Z góry dzięki


----------



## 625

^^
zrobione, a Nieprzewidywalny tydzień.


----------



## wiewior

Wątek do wycięcia - pierwszy post nowego użytkownika:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443022

A tu do przyjrzenia się, czy nie jakiś powrót trolla (HrabiaBarryKent?):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83902663&postcount=1456

Jeżeli to ktoś nowy, to ciekawie zaczyna karierę na forum.


----------



## pmaciej7

wiewior said:


> A tu do przyjrzenia się, czy nie jakiś powrót trolla (HrabiaBarryKent?):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83902663&postcount=1456
> 
> Jeżeli to ktoś nowy, to ciekawie zaczyna karierę na forum.


Dowodów na barrykencizm na razie brak, miesiąc na zastanowienie czy znalazł się na właściwym forum.


----------



## Jeremi-BDG

Poszę o przeniesienie postów #9251-53 stąd, tutaj.


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o przeniesienie wątków:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1025999

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211407

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1086441

Do wątku zbiorczego "W budowie"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344690
Zbyt małe zainteresowanie wątkami.

Oraz zmianę nazwy: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297778
na "Planowane inwestycje, zapowiedzi, wizualizacje"
po to aby nie był mylony z wątkiem "W budowie"

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## markus1234

#3523...#....

pehape


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519638&page=339

Czy można przeczyścić i otworzyć ten wątek ? Bo został zamknięty i tak już zostało, a miał być oczyszczony.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601903

[kwestie pozastadionowe = BAN] :devil:


----------



## demmat

Proszę o wyczyszczenie ponad 2 stronicowego OT w wątku o Centralnym. Od postu *11423* do końca wszystko, oprócz fotorelacji *FauxNews*. 

Przy okazji warto by pouczyć użytkownika *luniz*, że nawoływanie do wyburzenia Centralnego według adnotacji w temacie jest karane brigiem.


----------



## Polex

demmat said:


> Proszę o wyczyszczenie ponad 2 stronicowego OT w wątku o Centralnym. Od postu *11423* do końca wszystko, oprócz fotorelacji *FauxNews*.


oke: Ty tak poważnie? :nuts:
To może w tytule wątku dodać - "*Tylko zdjęcia*"?


----------



## Ellilamas

nsolak said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601903
> 
> [kwestie pozastadionowe = BAN] :devil:



Proszę o pozwolenie na założenie w dziale Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa
nowego wątku - [Gliwice] Hydepark

Pewnie gliwickie kwestie wracają jak bumerang a nie ma miejsca, w którym można by o nich podyskutować. Nie chciałbym też żeby kilku wartościowych userów wyłapało niepotrzebnego bana.


----------



## pmaciej7

A to trzeba mieć pozwolenie na to? :sly:


----------



## Ellilamas

Ktoś to musi potem moderować, nie?  wolałem zapytać

No to w takim razie proszę o przeniesienie off-topa stadionowego z wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601903

w odpowiednie miejsce:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83957343#post83957343



EDIT - ups, off-topic już wyparował ;]


----------



## Rafadan

Składam skargę na moderatora Talkinghead. Nie jest zbyt uprzejmy, prowokuje niepotrzebne dyskusje, a kiedy brakuje mu argumentów, usuwa wszystko, "kasując offtop". Czy tego typu postępowanie już się zdarzało?


----------



## mrug

Zdarzało się ale u innego moderatora.


----------



## 625

Rafadan said:


> Składam skargę na moderatora Talkinghead. Nie jest zbyt uprzejmy, prowokuje niepotrzebne dyskusje, a kiedy brakuje mu argumentów, usuwa wszystko, "kasując offtop". Czy tego typu postępowanie już się zdarzało?


Tak, to typowe dla moderatorów.


----------



## rbk

Czy ktoś w końcu mógłby zrobić porządek w http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642754&page=127 ? W szczególności dysputy nie na temat prowokuje r6666 rzucając teksty typu "wszędzie będę za tobą łaził i dementował". To jest wątek o infrastrukturze, a nie prawie?!


----------



## wiewior

Kolejny wątek zakładany przez onslow-a + politykowanie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351407


----------



## Perun

Już chyba można do ukończonych przenieść - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355861


----------



## Bubak

Mały bałagan do posprzątania:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429025&page=781

ok - pm7
dzięki


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Chyba coś nie tak jest z tym wątkiem http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84172115#post84172115, nie widzę ostatniej strony.

A przy okazji proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446016 na *[Wrocław] Apartamenty Wiśniowa*.

dzięki
vv


----------



## 625

U mnie działa ok, a nazwę poprawiłem.


----------



## Biały

Jakiś moderator zabierze głos ws wątku militarnego czy wszyscy będą chować głowy w piasek?


----------



## 625

Zabiorom. Zabrali. Każde marnowanie czasu na czyszczenie kończyło się kolejnym trollingiem, więc nie mam zamiaru znów tego robić.


----------



## Biały

Czytam na bieżąca, nie wiem o jakim trollingu piszesz. Nie zauważyłem żeby było tam coś nagminnie kasowane Dyskusję offtopową można przenieść do odpowiedniego wątku.

Jeśli nawet jest tak jak piszesz, to chyba trolla można nagrodzić brigiem, a nie zamykać wątek na kilka tygodni.,


----------



## 625

Offtop jest od 5 stron, nie mam czasu teraz na czyszczenie, a skoro merytoryki jest parę %, to nie warto tego robić. Od tego macie inne wątki.


----------



## Biały

Owszem jest offtop, ale nie nazwałbym tego trolowaniem. Moim zdaniem lepiej go przenieść niż kasować. 

Jakkolwiek... raczej nie brałem udziału w tej dyskusji i nie ze względu na nią upominam się o ten wątek.


----------



## shinzen

Też chciałem wnieść o przywrócenie wątku. Co prawda dyskusja ostatnio prowadzona mnie nie interesowała i dobrze, że ją zakończono, bo przez to nie było miejsca na ciekawsze informacje.


----------



## has20

Fajnie by bylo jak by dzial inwestycje W Polsce : pomorze/warmia/zachodnie pomorze, mial jeszcze pod dzial na miasta, bo wszystko sie miesza ,nie lepiej zrobic np watek miasto Szczecin i tam sie zmiesci kilkanascie lub wiecej innych niz co chwile szukac jakiegos tematu, oczoplasu mozna dostac.


----------



## Guest

Od tego masz opcję subskrypcji.


----------



## krystiand

Wątki o Szczecinie można bez problemu odszukać po tagu "szczecin", więc po co robić osobny dział?


----------



## MłodyWilk

Chciałbym zaproponować przeniesienie offtopu o historii, który się zaczął na 14 stronie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338277&page=14 Trzeba by tu powycinać ostrożnie bo się offtop miesza z pisaniem na temat.

proponuję przeniesienie tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=710394
wraz ze zmianą nazwy tematu na ogólniejszy np. [Historia] Wątek historyczny


----------



## Petr

proszę o posprzątanie i tymczasowe zamknięcie wątku :sleepy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037991&page=31

^^
ox
625


----------



## michael_siberia

Ukończony i w pełni wynajęty, więc do ukończonych 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=587216&page=17


----------



## shadeofgray

Proszę o zajrzenie któregoś moda tu do księgi kolejowej i załatwienie tych dwóch próśb.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Można otworzyć wątek o PGE Arenie? Już 3 tygodnie minęły odkąd został zamknięty, a w sumie żadnej tragedii tam nie było.


----------



## Offspring

Proszę o posprzątanie w wątku o filharmonii i ewentualne rozdanie fantów. Wybór pozostawiam moderatorom. 

poszpszontane - pm7

edit: matkoszatańskołysogórsko, ile tam pierdół było...


----------



## Arazzz

Prośba zmiany nazwy tematu. Obecna nazwa wydaję mi się nieco subiektywna i krzywdząca. Ponieważ słowo obrażonych nie odzwierciedla stanu faktycznego. 

Topic:

[Piłka nożna] Ekstraklasa 2011/2012 - problemy obrażonych kibiców (zamkniete stadiony) - brig

proszę o wykasowanie słowa obrażonych. Problemy kibiców starczą w zupełności.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444202&page=4

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402308

^^ Do ukończonych


----------



## MłodyWilk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1240009&page=5

Do ukończonych


----------



## demmat

Proszę o zmianę nazwy na "[Warszawa] Łazienkowska 3 - Stadion"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1444423

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Torney

Avatar do usunięcia --> Klik.

poleciłem zmianę - pm7


----------



## Luque

Mam gorącą prośbę o poprawę literówki w nazwie wątku 
[Poznań] Buisness Garden Poznań (d. Marcelin)

....DEL, nieaktualne już


----------



## zajf

Proszę o wzięcie pod lupę wątku [Polska] Infrastruktura rowerowa który od kilku stron z infrastrukturą nic wspólnego nie ma.


----------



## multikonto

*PROŚBA*


Witam, nazywam się multikonto. Jak nietrudno się domyślić byłem już tutaj kilka razy. Za każdym razem jestem banowany za multikonto (poza razem pierwszym). Szczerze mówiąc nie chce mi się już zakładać nowych kont. Więc prosi się o odbanowanie mojego ostatniego konta. Prośbę Swoją motywuję tym, iż, że kiedy mi się nudzi to bym sobie pospamował w hydeparku na FPW. Za pozytywne rozpatrzenie mojej prośby z góry dziękuję  ​ 
podpisano​multikonto (tutaj następuje odręczne podpisanie prośby)
dnia 04.10.2011​


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ _Informujemy, iż, że są ciekawsze miejsca dla zabicia nudy._


----------



## shinzen

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84399782&postcount=698

Przydałoby się pouczenie co do wielkości sygnaturki.
__
Ok, P-S


----------



## Bastian.

multikonto said:


> *PROŚBA*
> 
> 
> Witam, nazywam się multikonto. Jak nietrudno się domyślić byłem już tutaj kilka razy. Za każdym razem jestem banowany za multikonto (poza razem pierwszym). Szczerze mówiąc nie chce mi się już zakładać nowych kont. Więc prosi się o odbanowanie mojego ostatniego konta. Prośbę Swoją motywuję tym, iż, że kiedy mi się nudzi to bym sobie pospamował w hydeparku na FPW. Za pozytywne rozpatrzenie mojej prośby z góry dziękuję  ​
> podpisano​multikonto (tutaj następuje odręczne podpisanie prośby)
> dnia 04.10.2011​


Kto to jest i czy on tak na serio ?. Bo przyznam że nie cierpię tych co to tylko w HP piszą.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czy tylko mi forum słabo się ładuje?


----------



## krystiand

^^ Mi działa dobrze, chyba że na stronie są zdjęcia. To chyba wina imageshacka, który coś szwankuje ostatnio


----------



## Handsome by nature

Skasujecie?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84403273&postcount=3953
___
ok, P-S


----------



## PLH

Bastian. said:


> Kto to jest i czy on tak na serio ?. Bo przyznam że nie cierpię tych co to tylko w HP piszą.


Znany również jako charlie01, charlie01_UPR, grubianin, karlista, libertarianin, mr.Painter, Smolny


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447965 raczej nie nadaje się na osobny wątek, uprasza się o wcielenie do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249713
____
masz rację, P-S


----------



## Offspring

^^ Gdańsk ma wątki dla niektórych inwestycji mieszkaniowych, a ta budowa SGI może istotnie wpłynąć na wygląd okolic centrum.


----------



## Petr

wątki do połączenia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394329
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431698&page=9
nazwę proponuję  [Śródmieście] Wieżowiec BBI Development na rogu Emili Plater i Nowogrodzkiej [180m]

ok/bb


----------



## hajdut

ten post chyba zalatuje reklamą http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84419256&postcount=8906

nawet śmierdzi/bb


----------



## jacca

Offspring said:


> ^^ Gdańsk ma wątki dla niektórych inwestycji mieszkaniowych, a ta budowa SGI może istotnie wpłynąć na wygląd okolic centrum.


- Szczecin też ma wątki dla niektórych inwestycji mieszkaniowych - np. Polnord - tylko, że skala inna
- na "wygląd okolic centrum" wpływa wiele inwestycji
- autor wątku sam powątpiewa w sensowność jego istnienia (wątku, nie autora )
- opinie z wątku:



Szczecinofil said:


> Czyli pierwszy etap = 1 budynek 11, 6 i 5 pięter ze 134 mieszkaniami. I co - następne etapy to "pożyjemy, zobaczymy"? Jeżeli na razie to wszystko to na osobny wątek to chyba za mało...





Hyper said:


> To jest większe od Starej/Nowej Cegielni? Jak nie, to połączyć z wątkiem o mniejszych budowach... W przeciwnym razie założę wątek o osiedlu Poziomkowym i będę co 2 dni wstawiał za karę zdjęcia z postępów z budowy!





Tomek 2008 said:


> No tylko nie to, bo ja wtedy założę wątek z remontu dwóch wejść do klatek schodowych na moim podwórku, których przebudowa trwa już 4 miesiąc


----------



## Elninio19PL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394558

Proszę o zmianę nazwy powyższego wątku na [Kraków] Browar Lubicz. Jest to zgodne obecną nazwą prowadzonej inwestycji.


----------



## desmo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=169243 od postu 3839 wszystko do wywalenia - flame


----------



## Polex

Bez straty dla wątku o SN można wyczyścić kilka ostatnich stron, które poświęcone zostały hurrrrraoptymistom chcącym zagrać na SN, gdyż pojawił się w HP odrębny wątek.

Innymi słowy - od posta 28941 do 29022 do skasowania.


----------



## skansen

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84440887&postcount=4566

Ch...y post.

^^

ban
625


----------



## tigerro

Mam nieśmiałą propozycję - czy można by utworzyć w dziale Pomorze i Warmia jakiś wątek typu "betony kontra śledzie" albo coś w tym rodzaju żeby ludziom mogło się tam spokojnie ulać nie rażąc oczu w merytorycznych dyskusjach? Rzygać się chce od tych emocjonalnych pseudoanaliz polityczno-społecznych w wątkach trójmiejskich.

Wołanie na puszczy, ale może nie jestem sam?


----------



## Jakub

Można z tytułu wykasować 'Debate.'?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200217

Dzięki!

ok -pm7


----------



## Polex

Czy moja uwaga została przeoczona, czy też może nikomu nie przeszkadza, że w wątku o SN jest kilka stron nt pospolitego ruszenia?

No dobra, przeczyściłem. pm7


----------



## has20

ja postuluje o bezplatne i pelne udostepnienie wiezniom w zakladach karnych zawartosc forum moze jak by zglebili cala wiedze i mysli tu zawarte byli by lepszymi ludzmi )


----------



## bloniaq_s8

przecież mogą przeglądać forum.


----------



## has20

maja internet i laptopy w celi ) ,mam pytanko dlaczego nie mozna kasowac samemu postow tylko pisac del ?


----------



## TommeT

^^Bo bez zgody Prezesa nic nie można.

pzdr


----------



## TommeT

skansen said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84440887&postcount=4566
> 
> Ch...y post.
> 
> ^^
> 
> *ban
> 625*


*625*. Ty tu jesteś bardziej administratorem czy bardziej wrocławianinem? Nie przesadziłeś aby? Za takie fotki w innych wątkach bywały co najwyżej kilkudniowe brigi. Jeśli wrocławski Skajtałer ma według Ciebie ściśle określone ramy skojarzeń, to moim zdaniem po użyciu rotate - wypisz wymaluj... samopowtarzalny pistolet:




Mógłbyś odpuścić.

pzdr


----------



## Rook Dio

Jakaś kara za brak szacunku do zmarłych i haterski offtop?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84481676&postcount=25145


----------



## drugastrona

^^ No tak, bo o zmarłych to tylko dobrze, albo w ogóle hno:


----------



## 625

TommeT said:


> *625*. Ty tu jesteś bardziej administratorem czy bardziej wrocławianinem? Nie przesadziłeś aby?


Niektórzy przeglądają forum przy dzieciach, albo w pracy. EOT.


----------



## BN

Proszę o uporządkowanie tagów w tym wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=161887 proponuje wywalić wpisy w stylu "żory", "a po co żory?", "zabiorom kielichy" czy też "peron pierwszy"

Dzięki z góry.

ok - pm7


----------



## TommeT

625 said:


> Niektórzy przeglądają forum przy dzieciach, albo w pracy. EOT.


I po to są właśnie brigi. Jeśli to była recydywa to się zgodzę, ale jeśli pierwszy tego typu wyskok... zresztą nieważne. Niech będzie EOT.

pzdr


----------



## Falubaz

Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1444183
poprzez dodanie do:
" [Korea Płd. 2011] – Niedoceniona Korea " 
czegoś w rodzaju " [+Japonia] " 
lub "i przeceniona Japonia"
_-
ale namieszałeś  może być [Korea Płd. / Japonia 2011] Niedoceniona Korea i przeceniona Japonia ?? / P-S


----------



## Hyper

Proszę o przeniesienie postów nr 2211 i 2212 stąd: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84491400#post84491400 do właściwego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1224387&highlight=zachodniopomorskie+261+skotorowa. #2213 można skasować.
___
Ok, P-S


----------



## decapitated

Ja też poproszę o zmianę tytułu 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442626

Jest: [Ameryka Łacińska] Rio de Janeiro - Sao Paulo w 37 dni przez Boliwię, Chile i Argentynę

Ma być: [Ameryka Łacińska] Rio de Janeiro - Sao Paulo w 37 dni przez Boliwię, Chile z Wyspą Wielkanocną i Argentynę

Dziękuję ślicznie 
__
Ok, P-S


----------



## Offspring

Chyba pora przenieść Nowy Dom Jabłkowskich do ukończonych, od zakończenia budowy minęło już sporo czasu.


----------



## Hubi2010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84534393&postcount=2696


----------



## pmaciej7

Krzysztof II, jerry_ku - politykowanie w dniu wyborów w wątku o A1 = 7 dni


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448349&page=3

W tytule wątki w słowie pseudoarchitekci zapomniałem o T. Proszę o dodanie.


----------



## Granite

Proszę o wykonanie jakiejś akcji w PHP w PHP.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=893572&page=3335
Czy to zdjęcie "min 100 postów", czy to zdjęcie ludzi z ich mniejszą ilością, piszących tamże.


----------



## ww_lodz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=762252
^^ Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku na _FashionPhilosophy Fashion Week Poland; edycja jesienna: 26 - 30 X 2011 (goście specjalni: Custo Barcelona, Jeremy Scott)_


ok / PLH


Tenks.


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o przeczyszczenie i zamknięcie wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431698&page=15
Dyskusja o wszystkim i o niczym, zaczynają się wycieczki osobiste.
Zamknięcie tego: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759820&page=49
I zmianę nazwy w tym:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1017451&page=16
Z Wola Plaza na Wola Center.

Z góry dziękuję.

Zrobione/BB


----------



## andreass

Proszę o tag "wrocław" do tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450372&highlight=

^^
ox
625


----------



## Bastian.

Skoro już o tagach mowa to raz że możecie je sami dodawać a dwa żeby dodawać je w nowozakładanych wątkach. Ostatnio jakoś wszyscy o tym zapominają.


----------



## perdurabo

wątek do przeniesienia do ogólnego wątku telefonicznego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449875


----------



## michal_z_el

Stanowczo sprzeciwiam się poczynaniom moderatora. Moje konto zostało zablokowane 7 dni temu za:









Post dotyczył podziękowania za odpowiedź na moje pytanie dotyczące pewnego węzła drogowego dla jednego z użytkowników forum i zawierał jedno słowo: "DZIĘKUJĘ" - czcionka pogrubiona o wielkości 7. Po usunięciu mojego postu przez nsolak wstawiłem go jeszcze raz.

Dlaczego moderator blokuje konta użytkownikow za użycie standardowego edytora?:









Proszę o podanie regulaminu, który zezwala w tym wypadku moderatorowi na:
1. usuwanie postu
2. blokowanie konta


----------



## Rzędzian

*Pytanie techniczne*

Nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi na poniższy problem.

Jest pytanie techniczne. 
Czy mogę sam jakoś zablokować namolnego użytkownika, od którego nie chcę np. dostawać listów na skrzynkę, co?


----------



## krystiand

^^
Wchodzisz w profil danej osoby, pod nickiem będzie "User lists" -> "Add to Ignore List". Powinno blokować wszystko to co on napisze (posty i wiadomości)



michal_z_el said:


> Stanowczo sprzeciwiam się poczynaniom *moderatora nsolak*.


nsolak nie jest moderatorem co widać na załączonym obrazku (czcionka nicku nie jest pogrubiona, ani w innym kolorze, ani napisana kursywą) :lol:


----------



## Piotrek00

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429838 - > wątek do zamknięcia, ktoś odkopał stary thread z poradami prawnymi, a jest już taki.

/okBB


----------



## mateusz.el

proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1072651
na: "[Elbląg] rozrywka, turystyka i gastronomia", ten tytuł lepiej odzwierciedli tematy dyskusji

ok/BB


----------



## EGOista

*A ja mam wniosek*

Co sądzicie o jakimś almanachu skrótów forumowych, który byłby przyklejony w każdym dziale? Dużo osób pisze skróty typu mpzp, RDOŚ, PnB czy szczeciński ZBiLK i wiele innych których pewnie nie znam, a nowsi i starsi użytkownicy głowią się co on oznacza. Jeśli uważacie taki pomysł za zbędny to ok, chciałem tylko poddać go dyskusji.


----------



## skansen

Wiesz, nsolak, dział drogowy mnie np. szczególnie stresuje i nie odważyłbym się tam czegokolwiek, komukolwiek proponować ani nawet żartować.


----------



## E2rdEm

0maniek0 said:


> prosze o przeniesienie postow od 3925 do 3943
> z watku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552245&page=197
> do:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=331862
> dzieki


Podbijam....
I proszę nas nie odsyłać do kolejowej księgi, bo to są przenosiny do innego działu. :baeh3:
Aha, 3945 też przenieść, a #3944 del.


----------



## Molibden

Dzień dobry, 
Mam pytanie - co się stało z moim wczesnodzisiejszym postem z wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=607166&page=51
Wydaje mi się,że post był a propos. Jeżeli jednak nie, to prosiłbym o podanie przyczyn jego usunięcia, ewentualnie miejsce przeniesienia.


----------



## Guest

Jeżeli został przesunięty, to masz go w historii swoich wpisów. A jeżeli tam nie ma, to wiadomo co


----------



## Molibden

^^ ale za co?:dunno:


----------



## Fatalista

Proszę o przefiltrowanie ostatnich 2 stron:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531908&page=273


----------



## mapmen

prosze o scalenie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85542172&postcount=2641
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85542549&postcount=2642

oraz o scalenie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85549244&postcount=2643
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85549324&postcount=2644


----------



## 625

Molibden said:


> Dzień dobry,
> Mam pytanie - co się stało z moim wczesnodzisiejszym postem z wątku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=607166&page=51
> Wydaje mi się,że post był a propos. Jeżeli jednak nie, to prosiłbym o podanie przyczyn jego usunięcia, ewentualnie miejsce przeniesienia.


Poleciał jak cała wojna śląska.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Po długich konsultacjach w gronie moderatorów - ogłaszamy. 

Wszystkie tematy halowo-stadionowe po ukończeniu będziemy zamykać, bo skala chamstwa, jaka się przelewa przez te wątki jest niespotykana na tym forum.

Wszystkich zawiedzionych zapraszamy na fora poświęcone tematyce sportowej, gdzie w duchu sportowej rywalizacji możemy się wspólnie ubogacić opiniami na temat rywalizujących klubów.


----------



## drugastrona

A nie dałoby się w całym dziale "Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa" wprowadzić limit postów merytorycznych, np. 500, żeby można było się tam udzielać? W końcu, wieeele miesięcy temu przetoczyła się dyskusja, że wszelkie Hydeparki i Klub Forum ogólnie to swego rodzaju nagroda dla użytkowników udzielających się w części merytorycznej forum. Często mam wrażenie, że wielu użytkowników specjalnie zapisuje się na skyscrapera, żeby pogadać o piłce lub polityce.


----------



## Sandacz nizinny

4500. A co


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Może być nawet nawet 6000. Ja mogę żyć bez Klubu Forum. Zresztą, można połączyć liczbę postów z długością stażu, np. minimum 200 postów i min. rok na forum.


----------



## smar

Prośba do poznańskich modów o usunięcie /przeniesienie OT z tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85554594#post85554594 (gwara).


----------



## mateq

^^ Tylko dokąd?


----------



## smar

W wątku sugerowałem poznański hyde-park


----------



## chmiel22

Proszę o usunięcie tego tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458935
Jest to prowokacja użytkownika Skaner2000 wobec użytkowników z Torunia.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85534566#post85534566

oxo się troche zagalopował i wywalił 3 posty po kolei...

już jest jeden - pm7


----------



## krystiand

chmiel22 said:


> Proszę o usunięcie tego tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458935
> Jest to prowokacja użytkownika Skaner2000 wobec użytkowników z Torunia.


A to on z Torunia nie jest? :nuts:


----------



## salto_angel

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Po długich konsultacjach w gronie moderatorów - ogłaszamy.
> 
> Wszystkie tematy halowo-stadionowe po ukończeniu będziemy zamykać, bo skala chamstwa, jaka się przelewa przez te wątki jest niespotykana na tym forum.


:cheers: :banana:


----------



## MichałT

Za co lustforlife dostał briga? Tak z ciekawości pytam...


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ciągnął dalej pewien temat w PHP, mimo ostrzeżeń ze strony TH.


----------



## Bodrum

MichałT;85588725 said:


> Za co lustforlife dostał briga? Tak z ciekawości pytam...


Cicho, nie pytaj, ciesz się 

Ad rem:

Uprasza się o zmianę nazwy tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457951

na:
[Gdynia] Heineken Open'er Festival, 04-07.07.2012.

Dziękuje się (z góry).


ok/PLH


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Czy to jakaś nowa świecka tradycja, że pisze do mnie kompletny świeżak forumowy z zerowym dorobkiem postowym i każe mi zmienić avatar, bo cytuję: "jest nieodpowiedni i narusza regulamin"?


----------



## PLH

Nic mi nie wiadomo o tym, żeby Ywój awatar był nieodpowiedni. Przeciwnie, jest nawet bardzo odpowiedni :yes:


----------



## takisobiektoś

avatar do wymiany ?


----------



## 625

takisobiektoś;85620101 said:


> avatar do wymiany ?


3 dni.


----------



## SebastianNS

Proszę o usunięcie postu nie mającego za wiele wspólnego z wątkiem o inwestycjach:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85598120&postcount=15786

oraz o upomnienie autora, który w odpowiedzi wysuwa jakieś insynuacje i osobiste wycieczki odnośnie mojej osoby:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85623147&postcount=4250

7 dni / PLH


----------



## mapmen

prosze o scalenie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84006995&postcount=2106
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84007123&postcount=2107

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84129078&postcount=2166
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84129116&postcount=2167

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84159763&postcount=2199
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84159928&postcount=2200

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84201573&postcount=2215
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84201778&postcount=2216

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84246717&postcount=2230
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84246930&postcount=2231

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84409335&postcount=2285
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84410078&postcount=2286

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84459014&postcount=2305
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84459116&postcount=2306

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84754607&postcount=2356
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84755099&postcount=2357

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84767485&postcount=2377
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84767671&postcount=2378

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84861791&postcount=2429
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84863291&postcount=2430

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85497551&postcount=2596
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85497581&postcount=2597

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85518624&postcount=2613
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85518665&postcount=2614

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85521117&postcount=2627
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85521159&postcount=2628

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85542172&postcount=2641
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85542549&postcount=2642

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85549244&postcount=2643
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85549324&postcount=2644

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85553900&postcount=2646
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85553956&postcount=2647

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85557633&postcount=2651
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85557813&postcount=2652

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85598389&postcount=2678
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85598501&postcount=2679
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85598587&postcount=2680

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85616462&postcount=2701
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85616498&postcount=2702

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85616701&postcount=2703
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85616752&postcount=2704
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85616889&postcount=2705

kolejne:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70808437&postcount=1105
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70809119&postcount=1106

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71710557&postcount=1129
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71710603&postcount=1130

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71965191&postcount=1164
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71965503&postcount=1165

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73396303&postcount=1316
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73396875&postcount=1317

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73550865&postcount=1337
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73553861&postcount=1338

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74110508&postcount=1357
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74171076&postcount=1358

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74504897&postcount=1368
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74506073&postcount=1369

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74573535&postcount=1375
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74573925&postcount=1376

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74657415&postcount=1383
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74657623&postcount=1384

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74873115&postcount=1413
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74889147&postcount=1414

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75543551&postcount=1502
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75543877&postcount=1503

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75612859&postcount=1518
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75613091&postcount=1519

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76287381&postcount=1570
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76287631&postcount=1571

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76721577&postcount=1678
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76722961&postcount=1679

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82674626&postcount=1766
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82674681&postcount=1767

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82962583&postcount=1815
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82962648&postcount=1816

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83341528&postcount=1926
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83341626&postcount=1927

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83361527&postcount=1939
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83361646&postcount=1940

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83418435&postcount=1968
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83418545&postcount=1969

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83421685&postcount=1972
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83421708&postcount=1973

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83440063&postcount=2009
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83440207&postcount=2010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83948787&postcount=2094
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83996059&postcount=2095

prosze o skasowanie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85483832&postcount=42
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65696533&postcount=294
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76552887&postcount=511
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85012035&postcount=780
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85368288&postcount=834
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71860003&postcount=1156
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73423187&postcount=1327
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73423259&postcount=1328
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83022994&postcount=1842
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83363653&postcount=1948


----------



## Bastian.

O matko co oni te posty tak dziwnie napisali. Jeden post odpowiedź na post pana X, drugi na post pana Y. Żeby to jeszcze jedna osoba pisała a to kilka osób tak zrobiło.


----------



## michael_siberia

Wejście smoka (i riposty):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85629303#post85629303

Patrz poniżej/BB

Dzięki!


----------



## Dzwonsson

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85660833&postcount=2428

Rozumiem, krytyka krytyką, poglądy poglądami, ale _prymitywna religia_, _prymitywy ze śmierdzących gór_, _miejscowi imbecyle_ czy nazywami innych krajów/regionów _pierdolnikami_ to chyba nie są standardy FPW?


----------



## Ellilamas

coloniacom said:


> widze,ze panowie tworza swego rodzju ukladzik wzajemnego poparcia,ktorzy nie maja zielonego pojecia o swiecie i tylko palcami bladza po mapie.jeden z was dla przykladu podal mi Drezno,ze niby Niemcy nie maja "kolorowych" domow i drugi ewenement z Rosji.po tym co zobaczylem to smiem twierdzic,ze w dupie byliscie i gowno widzieliscie!a Ty gulasznikoff zejdz na ziemie,bo nie tylko ty umiesz szczekac i wyzywac ludzi.ja nikogo nie wyzywalem,nawet w domysle.jezeli Ty masz takie,to Twoj problem,a jezeli tak bardzo zapraszasz mnie na spotkanie,to chetnie...dam Ci w ryja i wybije Ci ta bytomska glupote z glowy.rusz sie w koncu z chalupy i zobacz jak sie swiat kreci...a Ty dudoslav przestan mi wrzucac glupie przyklady,bo takich sam moge wyszukac wiele.z Twoimi na czele.
> 
> P.S i Panie by obalic Twoj beznadziejny tok myslenia,lepiej miec disneyland niz brudne i szare budynki.ale rozumiem wasze uwielbienie w plawieniu sie we wlasnym g.....
> 
> pozdrowienia od wlasciciela czrwonego domku!
> idioci...


do odstrzału

do odstrzału/BB


----------



## kaspric

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na *OLT Jetair*, ponieważ zmieniła się nazwa linii.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435407


----------



## salto_angel

Sączers;85677428 said:


> mówcie co chcecie ale takie mam zdanie moze sie nie podobać wam, mi sie nie podoba żeby Polska była drugą np Anglia gdzie co drugi to ciapaty etc. a tym bardziej żadnych pedałów i transów nie toleruje.
> Co do meczu to bedą same pikniki, które dostaną bilety w zakładach pracy i będą "dopingować" i krzyczeć "gramy u siebie " jak to mialo miejsce w GD a szpaku bedzie sie tym zachwycał


Tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85677428&postcount=4988 

Ten post też się nadaje: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85674141&postcount=4981

Proponuję pożegnać się z tym kimś na dobre.

Edit: Dzięki  To była szybka akcja koszenia chwastów


----------



## Guest

del


----------



## Eduardo Espinosa

Przydało by się przenieść ostatnie posty z wątku o tramwaju na Ruczaj do wątku o reformie komunikacji miejskiej.


----------



## 625

Eduardo Espinosa said:


> Przydało by się przenieść ostatnie posty z wątku o tramwaju na Ruczaj do wątku o reformie komunikacji miejskiej.


W Łodzi nie ma żadnego Ruczaju, a w Bydgoszczy reformy komunikacji.


----------



## MłodyWilk

Proszę o przeniesienie offtopu o poszerzaniu granic miasta, od postu #173 z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1339778&page=9 do tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430585

Z góry dziękuję w imieniu swoim i zamojskiej braci.


----------



## chmiel22

Proszę o przesunięcie tematu [Toruń] Toruń Plaza do działu inwestycje ukończone.


----------



## Polex

Skąd u mnie hiszpański w nazwach pól? :nuts:
Np


> Tu última visita fue Hoy a las 21:21:50


----------



## Eeeyeore

Prośba o przeczyszczenie bzdur nie na temat "o koszulach" od 531 do końca:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=119757&page=29


----------



## Polex

Ludzie, pomóżcie!!!
Jak mam się pozbyć hiszpańskiego na forum :?
Od 2 dni nazwy pól w ramkach mam w jęz. hiszpańskim! Ki diabeł? :nuts:
Tak wygląda ramka na górze:



> Panel de Control Preguntas Frecuentes Lista de Foreros Calendario Nuevos Mensajes Buscar Enlaces Finalizar Sesión


:madwife:


----------



## Guest

Panel de Control -> lewy dolny róg i dalej sobie poradzisz.


----------



## Steel Rider

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85727348&postcount=15181

Post do eksterminacji


----------



## Polex

^^^^Okazało się to jeszcze bardziej proste: na dole, w ramce, jest wybór języka (skromny ten wybór, bo tylko GB i E), ale serdeczne dzięki za sugestię obejrzenia dołu strony, gdyż zazwyczaj tam nie zaglądam. Ciekawe więc skąd ta zmiana skoro nikt inny na kompie nie działa? :?


----------



## TommeT

Polex said:


> Ludzie, pomóżcie!!!
> Jak mam się pozbyć hiszpańskiego na forum :?
> Od 2 dni nazwy pól w ramkach mam w jęz. hiszpańskim! Ki diabeł? :nuts:
> Tak wygląda ramka na górze:
> 
> 
> 
> :madwife:


Tak jak pisał nsolak. Lewy dolny róg:
U Ciebie wygląda chyba tak:


A powinien wyglądać tak:


Użyj tego małego trójkącika...

EDIT:
Widzę że sobie poradziłeś .
DEL


----------



## Guest

Polex said:


> Ciekawe więc skąd ta zmiana skoro nikt inny na kompie nie działa? :?


Być może używałeś tabulatora i strzałek i ssiakoś samo się zmieniło, chociaż jak to mój ojciec mówi "samo nic się nie psuje"


----------



## r9999

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239
dlaczego ten wątek został całkiem zamknięty i nie można dodawać nowych wiadmości o tym obiekcie? został przeniesiony wcześniej do ukończonych - ok, ale całkiem zamykać? to gdzie pisać o tym, co się z nim dzieje dalej?


----------



## 625

r9999 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239
> dlaczego ten wątek został całkiem zamknięty i nie można dodawać nowych wiadmości o tym obiekcie? został przeniesiony wcześniej do ukończonych - ok, ale całkiem zamykać? to gdzie pisać o tym, co się z nim dzieje dalej?


Otwarte.


----------



## r9999

625 said:


> Otwarte.


dziękuję


----------



## takisobiektoś

Polityczny avatar


vvv :yes:


----------



## 625

takisobiektoś;85746379 said:


> Polityczny avatar


Jakiś wysyp korwinowców.


----------



## MichalJ

Czy ktoś z większą siła przebicia niż ja  mógłby zwrócić uwagę użytkownikowi Bastian., że formatowanie postów za pomocą linijki ze 115 (stu piętnastu) krzyżyków jest niewłaściwe? Przykład tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85750508&postcount=1067
Tekst wyłazi poza okno przeglądarki i w ogóle linie tej długości czyta się bardzo źle.


----------



## Bastian.

Tym sposobem oddzielam swój komentarz od wklejanego artykułu. Po wysłaniu post jest standartowej szerokości (przynajmniej u mnie). No ale popracuję nad tym. Może policz ile tych znaczków mieści ci się w oknie to wtedy ich ilość dostosuję do twoich wymogów.


----------



## Guest

Wrzuć po prostu w cytat i u każdego będzie ok, a ty oddzielisz komentarz od artykułu.


----------



## Dziki REX

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85789064#post85789064

Czy można by przenieśc ostatnie strony tego wątku o grach do tego wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1460177
o Elder Scrol Skyrlim?
Z góry dziękuję.
____
zrobione, P-S


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Davidx said:


> Witam wszystkich.


polecam sprawdzić czy to nie jakiś BANita


----------



## Gęsior

Post del. Użytkownik ban bang.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85794768&postcount=70871

Rozumiem, że te min. 100 postów to tylko taka umowa a nie jakiś mechanizm programowy. Może warto by się zastanowić nad jakim ograniczeniem we wstawianiu linków dla zupełnie nowych użytkowników. Tylko takim ograniczeniem z automatu. W ostatnim tygodniu było takich zombi co najmniej kilka na forum drogowym.


----------



## MłodyWilk

Ponawiam prośbę:


MłodyWilk;85714710 said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie offtopu o poszerzaniu granic miasta, od postu #173 z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1339778&page=9 do tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430585
> 
> Z góry dziękuję w imieniu swoim i zamojskiej braci.


____
zrobione, P-S


----------



## Perun

Otwarte, więc do ukończonych - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189808


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85837265&postcount=29646

polityka poza php


----------



## toonczyk

nsm1 PL said:


> Drogi zrzędo iKIEPIE...drogowy -  weź ogarniaj troche- Ruskie pis.w sensie nazewnictwa bardziej potocznego,nie dlatego ze byc może mam kompleksy jak ty.Zresztą nie uważam tego za obrazliwe. po2gdzie wyczytałeś z mej wypowiedzi,że nas usa i reszta i ROSJAN nikt nie szpieguje!?! OCZYWISTYM jest dla każdego,ze kazdy kazdego "podgląda"wiec -bynajmniej-do mnie z takimi "mądrosciami"nie wyjezdzaj A teraz uważaj-jak masz troche pojecia to wiesz,ze- szpiegowac a szpiegowac robi różnice i tez zalezy kto kogo. Chodzilo w mej wypowiedzi o to ze Rosjanie robia prawdopodobnie u nas to agresywnie i ze cala ta ich wierchuszka jak i politycy przyjemnie nastawieni do nas nie sa,chca odzyskac wplywy itd.wiec wywiad dziala na rzecz tej polityki i to raczej intensywnie i zdecydowanie...my oczywiscie tez"dzialamy"ale wyrazilem nadzieje ze tez KONKRETNIE...podsumowując twa "madrosc" sojusznicy i mniej zainteresowane panstwaNAMI np.Holandia nie szpiegują nas np.tak jak Ruscy czyBiałorusini. Komprende??? Więc czytajmy ze zrozumieniem a nie od razu...


Proszę o interwencję.


----------



## Bastian.

Proponuję miesiąc briga.


----------



## Tygrys

Kto da więcej?


----------



## toonczyk

Do kompletu od tego samego użytkownika:


nsm1 PL said:


> Mały off..ale faktycznieKaczory dały nie wiem po co tego Kownackiego[=żeby się ustawił] a chyba nienajgorszego prezesa I.chalupca wtedy wywalili:/ Nie podobało mi się to,ALE myśle ze wszyscy tak robia.NajbardziejBULWERSOWACpowinny jednak rzady Kwacha,pamietasz zapewne jak on swego prezesa umiescił,wiedzial ze dlugo szans tam prezesowac nie ma ale ile poki co nachapał to jego[ ICH ] na derser:jak chyba za2m-ce[nie pamietam dokl.] prezesury cwaniaczek chciał odprawe19mln od koncernu..TO BYŁY SZCZYTY !
> 
> Wracając poniekąd do tematurientuje sie ktos jak wyglada sprawa Orlenu na litwie? Umoczyli tam niezle i doplacaja[my]...[ m.in.dlatego oczywiscie,ze nasi sasiedzi,zlosliwe Litwinki na zlosc robia nam!
> PS.Mam tylko nadzieje,że tam w Orlenie i tu w centrali głupi nie sa i robią po cichu -choc tak,zeby nasz koncern w hu*a robiony na ile sie da nie byl.... SORRY za styl.


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o zmianę tematu wątku
*[Śródmieście] Dom Handlowy Wolf Bracka*
na 
*[Warszawa] Dom Handlowy Wolf Bracka*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189808
(Inwestycje ukończone nie mają podziału na miasta.)

ok - pm7


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Bastian. said:


> Proponuję miesiąc briga.


Tako i jest.


----------



## drugastrona

MichalJ said:


> Proszę o zmianę tematu wątku
> *[Śródmieście] Dom Handlowy Wolf Bracka*
> na
> *[Warszawa] Dom Handlowy Wolf Bracka*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189808
> (Inwestycje ukończone nie mają podziału na miasta.)
> 
> ok - pm7


Nie ma czegoś takiego, jak Dom Handlowy Wolf Bracka. Jest Dom Mody vitkAc.

http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...wnetrza_nowego_domu_handlowego__zdjecia_.html


----------



## kmieciu

Kilka postów do usunięcia 1 2 3

ok / PLH


----------



## jajatore

proszę moderatora o przeniesienie do inwestycji ukończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85902971#post85902971

ok / PLH


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=915784 może ktoś sprawdzić czy nie jakiś banita? Jakoś irytują mnie ludzie w HP z zerowym, lub bliskim zera stażem :dunno:


----------



## kmieciu

DEL


----------



## Eeeyeore

Prośba, żeby ukręcić łeb temu spamerowi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85955347&postcount=14077
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=918758


----------



## bedicooper

taka koncepcja: ciekawą, bądź co bądź dyskusję o OŻB z wątku o wieży Echo
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161889&page=9

przenieść do w jakieś stosowne miejsce lub takie stworzyć?


----------



## demmat

Najlepiej do Hyde Parku architektoniczno urbanistycznego.


----------



## Michał78

REKLAMA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462765


----------



## markus1234

Szanowny user nie patrzy na tytuly watkow, tylko wkleja jak leci tematy zupelnie nie zwiazane z nimi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85971838&postcount=14741

nie pierwszy raz nietsety

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85816944&postcount=14631
itd.

Nie chce briga, tylko niech jakis mod mu wytlumaczy co i jak.

/ok


----------



## Piotrek00

^^ *moosiak* już wskazał RobertowiRaczko odpowiedni wątek


----------



## Gatsby

poproszę spację przed "Kompleks" w tytule:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462904

dzięki

ok - pm7


----------



## rybenbaum

W wątku o infrze rowerowej w Warszawie pojawił się dość żarliwy offtopico-flame dotyczący osi widokowej JPII.

Proponuję przenieść te posty do urbanistycznego HP.


----------



## markus1234

Nie wiem cza taka praktyka jest wskazana.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85995114&postcount=29775

Nie dosyc ze caly artykul wklejony, zamiast tylko cytowac, to jeszcze brak zrodla (linku do artykulu).

A wiem ze GW automatycznie wstawia odnosnik do artykulu, gdy cie uzywa copy&paste. Wiec tutaj jeszcze swiadomie go wykasowano... hno:


----------



## demmat

Nie zgodzę się z ostatnim zdaniem. Przez pewien czas był automatyczny odnośnik, ale później GW chyba z tego zrezygnowała. 

Ja nie widzę problemu z tym że wkleja się*cały artykuł, jeżeli jest ważny. Trzeba oczywiście wklejać odnośniki i ewentualnie grafikę źródła. No, ale czego od Martina wymagasz?


----------



## markus1234

Wymagam żeby wklejil odnośnik do artykułu, tylko tyle. Bo ja mimo wszystko wole czytać w oryginalnym źródle.

Na forum z reguły powinno się w miarę streszczać artykuły. Gazety żyją z tego ze się je odwiedza. Myślę ze warto to uszanować.


----------



## SebastianNS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86001605&postcount=4694

Kolega chyba nerwy puszczają...


----------



## elHomo

"Onet pełną gębą" hno:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86001605&postcount=4694
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86004870&postcount=4695


----------



## Bubak

Się nam towarzystwo rozkręca. Oba posty do bezpowrotnego usunięcia wraz z ich autorami.


----------



## jaceq

proszę o interwencję: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251440&page=18 

ok / PLH


----------



## Superkot634

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873940&page=17 plus 3 kolejne strony, jeden wielki trolling użytkownika *jaco78*, proszę o interwencję bo tego czytać się już nie da.


----------



## kmieciu

W tym poście Nishio wstawił złe linki do zdjęć, wrzucam gotowca do poprawienia.



Nishio said:


> ...


wielkie dzięki - pm7


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267029

Może ktoś usunąć "2010" z nazwy wątku?

ok / PLH


----------



## haxman

*do UKOŃCZONYCH uprzejmię proszę:*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566456
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588386
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=910168
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=933794
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=333281


ok/ Macieks


----------



## ReefGear

Proszę o wydzielenie postów #63, #66, #83 i #84 z tego tematu do nowego wątku *[Jarosław] Galeria Śródmieście*.


----------



## bad455

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86062917#post86062917
17 kolejnych postów z 1 zdjęciem na post to chyba lekka przesada. Można prosić o połączenie?


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000189&page=48

mam prośbę o wycięcie postów od 947 do 950.
komuś kolejny raz myli się rola forumowicza z rzecznikiem public relations DCT + Maersk
poza tym jałowa dyskusja a wątek trzyma poziom generalnie


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Prośba o wycięcie postów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85999482&postcount=11209
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85999609&postcount=11210

zanim na dobre rozwinie się polityczne OT, które zresztą zaczęło się na kolejnej stronie...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86072890&postcount=11230
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86074802&postcount=11232
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86077568&postcount=11233

^^
ox
625


----------



## Falubaz

Proszę o ostrzeżenie dla użytkowników w wątku: 
[Lubuskie] Port Lotniczy Zielona Góra - Babimost 

chodzi szczególnie o:
arafat11
fotel_prl
Strzala

Nie dość, że od dłuższego czasu piszą nie na temat to jeszcze wyzywają się wzajemnie od różnych.


----------



## Bastian.

Proponuję po 2 dni za OT. Co do wyzwisk to póki nie obrażają innych osób to to nie karać ich za to. Już ich dawno pokarało głupotą jaką się wykazują.


----------



## DavidPL

Ok, miałem nie donosić, ale mam już dość... Przecież tego się nie da czytać... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86130972&postcount=4888
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85976411&postcount=4837
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85961364&postcount=4829
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85957259&postcount=4827

z poważaniem
DavidPL


----------



## mapmen

Co takiego złego zrobiło kujawsko-pomorskie moderatorom, ze oni zamknęli Hydepark KDP i Uć się przeniosła do wątku o infrze kolejowej w kuj-pomie?


----------



## 625

Nie kujawsko-pomorskie, tylko zgraja trolli gadająca nie o kolejach.


----------



## Ellilamas

Hajery przodowe zaraz wezmą się za łby. Już poleciały jakieś _buce, gimnazjaliści, twoje stare_ itd.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=418074&page=49


----------



## Dzwonsson

del


----------



## kaktus

Prosił bym o przeniesienie postów: 9007-9030 z tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=305147&page=451 do: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420340


----------



## perdurabo

Chciałbym poprosić o przeniesienie wątku niemieckiej V kolumny w 2RP z wątku militarnego do jakiegoś innego - może nowego w hyde parku.
tutaj początek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519638&page=355
i ciągnie się przez następne strony. Totalny offtop pomiędzy dwoma historykami.


----------



## ethanak

Czemu zamknięto wątek o kujawsko-pomorskim odcinku S5 skoro właśnie mają zostać ogłoszone przetargi na dokumentację?


----------



## pmaciej7

Po pierwsze: Drogowa księga skarg i wniosków.

Po drugie: Jeśli nie zauważyłeś ostatniego posta, to znaczy, że i tak tego wątku nie czytasz.


----------



## ethanak

Owszem zauważyłem natomiast skoro już odpowiedziałeś mi w tym wątku, zadam ponownie pytanie dlaczego wątek został zamknięty ponieważ nie przyjmuję do wiadomości wytłumaczenia podanego przez Ciebie na końcu wątku - jeśli jakiś wątek sprawia Ci zbyt wielką trudność przy moderacji to zrezygnuj z funkcji moderatora a nie zamykaj ludziom możliwość prowadzenia dyskusji na żywotne i ważne tematy. Pragnę zauważyć, iż to forum stanowi znaczną wartość dla społeczeństwa obywatelskiego, niejednokrotnie ze względu na dobór uczestników dyskusji, mającą charakter fachowy. Zamykanie wątku w związku z problemami z moderacją jest zachowaniem nieodpowiedzialnym - nikogo nie interesuje to, że jesteś znudzony jak to raczyłeś napisać, tematyką poruszaną w wątku. Jeśli nie zmienisz zdania będę zmuszony interweniować u właściciela portalu.


----------



## Tygrys

Wie ktoś co się stało z NorthPole? Ostatnio logował się 11 listopada. Widziałem w Jego postotece, że chyba zarobił wtedy 3 dni briga. Obraził się po tym na forum? Szkoda by było, bo sporo wnosił w trójmiejskie wątki i nie tylko tam.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Nazwa wątku chyba zobowiązuje, więc proszę ciąć od tego postu do końca.



wrocmax said:


> Ruscy to przyjadą z własnym prowiantem... :bash:


Temu panu, można jakoś szczególnie podziękować


----------



## kierownikSZZ

Prośba o dopisanie do nazwy wątku: 

Spotkanie 4.12.2011 (niedziela) o godz. 17:00 w Hadze przy ul. Siennej 10 na Podzamczu.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=998619&page=113

Dziękuję.

ok / PLH


----------



## Han Solo

Mam postulat (oby nie został spełniony po stu latach )

Obecny wątek o EURO w HP zostawić jako ogólny
Przyczepić osobny, nowy wątek piłkarski o EURO.
Przyczepić osobny, nowy wątek do zabawy w typowanie (oczywiście też EURO) (wiem, że wcześnie, ale trzeba ustalić jakieś zasady )

Proponowane nazwy:

[EURO 2012] Imprezy, obiekty, kibice, wydarzenia
[EURO 2012] Tylko futbol
[EURO 2012] Typer


----------



## pmaciej7

Ile tych wątków o euro?

:madwife:


----------



## Han Solo

No....jakbym nie liczył (od 1 do 3 czy od 3 do 1), to wychodzi mi, że trzy 

Argument jest bardzo prosty i nie do podważenia:
31 [meczy] - 16 [drużyn]- 8 [miast] - 4 [stadiony] = 3 [wątki]


----------



## PrzemoW

czy jets możliwość połączenia następujących wątków: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566314 ([Głogów] - Kościół św. Mikołaja)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565947 ([Głogów] Teatr im. Andreasa Gryphiusa)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050021 ([Głogów] Kolegiata pw. Wniebowzięcia NMP)

w jeden pod nazwą: "[Głogów] - Zabytki"


----------



## MSQ

cyrkiel said:


> Ktoś wcześniej pisał o prostytucji PKP. Jeśli faktycznie trzeba zasłaniać DC giga reklamą, żeby go utrzymać to można to porównać tylko do prostytucji. Czy Prześluga wysłałby swoją córkę na ulicę gdyby nie było co do gara włożyć?


Nie tylko w tej wypowiedzi, ale i w pozostałych kolega lekko przekroczył granice dobrego smaku. Czy takie ciągłe pomawianie osób, w prostackim stylu, jest tutaj akceptowane?


----------



## kalle_sg

Han Solo said:


> No....jakbym nie liczył (od 1 do 3 czy od 3 do 1), to wychodzi mi, że trzy


Plus wątki stadionowe. Plus stadionowe hydeparki. Plus wątki kibicowskie (o ile jeszcze ich nie zamknęli). Plus wątek o reprezentacji. Plus wątek piłkarski. Plus wątek sportowy. Plus rozsiane po całym forum w różnym natężeniu "czy zdonżom na ełro?".

Na litość boską ...

Strach lodówkę otwierać.


----------



## kowal 3D

A proponowałem, żeby w Hydeparku wydzielić podforum dla wątków sportowych...


----------



## Han Solo

No ale EURO to wydarzenie, o jakim będziemy mówić i przeżywać przez najbliższe pół roku, co by nie mówić. Wydaje mi się że ranga wydarzenia przemawia za takim rozwiązaniem, tym bardziej, że dotychczasowe wątki nie trafiają w sedno (no bo co z tego, że są np. wątki inwestycyjne nt. budowy stadionów?)

Wiadomo, że będzie się gadać która piosenka lepsza i czy zjedzą knedliczki, wiadomo że będzie się gadać, że ktoś jakiś sparing zawalił i nam szanse wzrosły o 5 %, a w ogóle to czemu nie powołał Rasiaka, i myślę że wiadomo, że będzie dużo chętnych na zabawę w typowanie


----------



## hermit

Tygrys said:


> Wie ktoś co się stało z NorthPole?


To samo nurtuje mnie od jakiegoś tygodnia.


----------



## markus1234

spam

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86297553&postcount=15069


----------



## shinzen

hermit said:


> To samo nurtuje mnie od jakiegoś tygodnia.


Sprawdzaliście na facebooku?


----------



## hermit

Niestety nie mam/nie korzystam.


----------



## Bastian.

Pogadajcie z modami albo z *625*, chyba mogą zobaczyć adres mailowy NP i w czyimś imieniu albo swoim wysłać mu maila co się z nim dzieje.

To chyba łatwiejsze bo nie każdy ma FB, a i sam NP może go nie mieć.


----------



## Tygrys

^^

Last Activity: Today.

znaczy się, że się tajniaczył.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ ninja


----------



## pmaciej7

kowal 3D said:


> A proponowałem, żeby w Hydeparku wydzielić podforum dla wątków sportowych...


No i jeszcze pozostaje znaleźć kogoś, kto je będzie moderował. Jakoś nikt się do tego nie pali.


----------



## truman-lodge

Proszę kogoś z modów, by poinformował nowego usera ja84, że zasady pisowni i zachowania na forum są po to, by je akceptować. Bo na razie facet idzie w zaparte, że ma w dupie i nikt go nie będzie pouczać


----------



## matizz

W dziale zagranicznym pojawił się nowy wątek o niepokojąco pobudzającym do konfrontacji tytule, założył go user świeżonka, dzisiaj zarejestrowany - i jedyną reakcją na sugestie jest póki co przejście na język angielski... Prosiłbym szanownych modów o rozważenie nadzoru i może łagodne upomnienie co do tytułu 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1466163

EDIT: ^^ chyba jednak zareagował, tylko nie wie że do zmiany tytułu potrzeba moderatora. Pomożecie?


----------



## MarcinK

matizz said:


> EDIT: ^^ chyba jednak zareagował, tylko nie wie że do zmiany tytułu potrzeba moderatora. Pomożecie?


Też tak kiedyś tytuł sobie zmieniłem


----------



## 625

3 dni.


----------



## 625

625 said:


> 3 dni.


Jednak poczyściłem, zmieniłem nazwę i wątek wraca. Ale będę ciął bez zastanowienia, jeśli zaczną się wojenki.


----------



## kaziq

Ostra dyskusja w wątku [Polska] Bezpieczeństwo Ruchu Drogowego dot. kamizelek odblaskowych i kasków u rowerzystów, zakonczona banem użytkownika laku82 przez pmmaciej7-a. Wg. mnie mocno przesadzona decyzja.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^
Ostrzegałem go, nie posłuchał. Wróci za 3 miesiące.



laku82 said:


> Wyglądasz mi na gościa, który chodzi na smyczy producentów kamizelek, bo póki co nie zaprezentowałeś żadnych badań.





pmaciej7 said:


> Następna tego typu insynuacja (a regularnie je wypisujesz) zakończy się brigiem albo banem, w zależności od mojego aktualnego humoru.





laku82 said:


> Sory, ale sam się stawiasz w ten sposób w pozycji zwykłego lobbysty z kamizelkowego/kaskowego lobby.


----------



## 625

Przejrzałem, widzę że dyskusja była gorąca, ale ten tekst:



laku82 said:


> Wyglądasz mi na gościa, który chodzi na smyczy producentów kamizelek, bo póki co nie zaprezentowałeś żadnych badań.


To dowód, że ban był w 100% uzasadniony.


----------



## kaziq

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^
> Ostrzegałem go, nie posłuchał.


Sam jednak rzucałeś podobne, prowokujące, teksty:

#10003

#9993

#9968

#9974

W moim mniemaniu laku82 zasłużył conajwyżej na briga, a jeśli tak to powinieneś sobie dać samobriga również


----------



## pmaciej7

Gdzie tu cokolwiek o przynależeniu do jakiegoś lobby i chodzeniu na smyczy producentów kamizelek czy czegokolwiek innego?


----------



## kaziq

pmaciej7 said:


> Gdzie tu cokolwiek o przynależeniu do jakiegoś lobby i chodzeniu na smyczy producentów kamizelek czy czegokolwiek innego?


Mam wrażenie, że się poprostu kłóciliście, jeden drugiego prowokował, a laku w koncu nie wytrzymał i napisał takie zdanie. Nie bronię go, ale myślę, że brig by wystarczył. Nie mów też, że nie prowokowałeś swoimi postami i jesteś tutaj niewinny. Wg. mnie ban poprostu przesadzony. Może na SSC banów nie powinni rozdawać uczestnicy dyskusji?


----------



## MichalJ

kaziq said:


> Może na SSC banów nie powinni rozdawać uczestnicy dyskusji?


Zdecydowanie byłoby lepiej. Tylko znajdź chętnego do moderowania wątku, w którym nie zabiera głosu...


----------



## kaziq

^^

Nie każdy uczestniczy w każdej dyskusji  Albo w inny sposób: bana zatwierdza conajmniej 2 modów, jeden mod może dać co najwyżej briga. 

Cała ta akcja z laku82 i pmaciej7 nie podoba mi się. To osoby które prezentowały w dyskusji inne punkty widzenia i się kłóciły. pmaciej7 nie powinien tutaj mieć decyzji czy to o brigu czy o banie dla użytkownika. Wydaje mi się, że powinna to zrobić osoba bezstronna.


----------



## michal_w

kaziq said:


> Cała ta akcja z laku82 i pmaciej7 nie podoba mi się. To osoby które prezentowały w dyskusji inne punkty widzenia i się kłóciły. pmaciej7 nie powinien tutaj mieć decyzji czy to o brigu czy o banie dla użytkownika. Wydaje mi się, że powinna to zrobić osoba bezstronna.


No to przecież 625 potwierdził decyzję pmacieja7.


----------



## Ismael_D

Nie chcę dolewać oliwy do ognia, ale nie dalej jak wczoraj w wątku o A2 Świecko - Nowy Tomyśl @pmaciej7 użył wobec jednego z użytkowników dużo mocniejszych słów, żeby nie powiedzieć wyzwisk. Za takie zachowanie któregoś z użytkowników byłby zapewne dożywotni ban. Tutaj nic, cisza, wątek dokładnie przeczyszczony, śladu po wczorajszej dyskusji żadnego, włącznie z ciekawą fotorelacją. Oczywiście, jako modowie macie prawo do interwencji wtedy kiedy chcecie i za co chcecie, warto jednak pamiętać, że swoim postępowaniem dajecie przykład innym użytkownikom. To tyle.


----------



## 625

Ismael_D said:


> Nie chcę dolewać oliwy do ognia, ale nie dalej jak wczoraj w wątku o A2 Świecko - Nowy Tomyśl @pmaciej7 użył wobec jednego z użytkowników dużo mocniejszych słów, żeby nie powiedzieć wyzwisk.


Mówisz o przyznaniu się tego usera do złamania prawa, co jest karane w dziale drogowym? Otóż prawidłowo, że dostał briga, a jeśli PMacieja poniosło ze słownictwem, to i tak wyedytował. A Ty jeszcze pochwalałeś łamanie prawa, więc powinieneś też dostać briga.


----------



## Ismael_D

Z całym szacunkiem, ale niczego takiego nie pochwalałem. Napisałem tylko, żeby użytkownik @wykształciuch nie przejmował się kierowanymi pod jego adresem epitetami, po czym dodałem, że przesadził z prędkością. W całej tej sprawie chodzi mi o sposób reagowania na pewne rzeczy. Jeżeli bowiem jeden z moderatorów używa niezbyt, delikatnie mówiąc, kulturalnego języka wobec któregoś z użytkowników, to tak jakby wytrącał ze swoich rąk argument do oceniania i karania tychże za podobne przewinienia. Jak ktoś stoi na straży pewnych zasad i reguł to tym bardziej sam powinien ich z całą mocą przestrzegać. Z mojej strony to wszystko w tej sprawie.


----------



## mapmen

proszę o scalenie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86371717&postcount=2852
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86371779&postcount=2853

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86375374&postcount=2863
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86375437&postcount=2864


----------



## r6666

kaziq said:


> ... a laku w koncu nie wytrzymał i napisał takie zdanie. Nie bronię go, ale myślę, że brig by wystarczył.


*laku *zazwyczaj nie wytrzymuje.
Jak mu sie kończą argumenty( a czasami nawet nie zaczynają) to odwołuje sie do cywilizowanej Europy, albo wali z grubej rury.Kryje brak znajomości przepisów wybuchową agresją.

Ileż to my razem z *laku* watków pozamykaliśmy
Ale 3 miechy zlecą i...


----------



## skowron

Białostocki wątek o Trasie Generalskiej miał być ogarnięty (bodajże pmaciej7 dogadywał się z Varanem na temat przenoszenia postów). Miało to wszystko zostać ogarnięte i leży do tej pory. 
W każdym razie prosiłbym o:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85715925&postcount=59 wrzucenie jako 1wszy post
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51413249&postcount=1541 wrzucenie jako drugi post

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458327&page=4 rozpoczęła się jakaś mało konstruktywna dyskusja o numeracji i ogarnięciu w terenie. Moim zdaniem nadaje się do wycięcia bo oprócz spamu nic nie wnosi. 

Dziękuje.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^
Po pierwsze: Drogowa księga skarg i wniosków.

Po drugie: Varan podał mi do przeniesienia listę 541 postów, jak się potem okazało - nie wszystkich (to nie jest zarzut wobec Varana, bo zrobił kawał porządnej roboty). Teraz zostało do przeniesienia około 460. 

Powoli się za to zabieram. Przesunięcie dwóch postów o których piszesz do innego wątku spowoduje, że w starym wątku przesunie się cała reszta i lista Varrana będzie do niczego nieprzydatna. Fajnie tak spowodować, że czyjaś praca idzie na śmietnik?


----------



## talanar

Za mną się chodzi z głodnym yeti zżerającym posty , a za  wycieczkami personalnymi juz nie ?


----------



## Bastian.

W tym poście http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86378212&postcount=244 proszę o zamianę słów "warszawaka mogłaby" na "warszawiacy mogli by" zanim owe słowa na dobre rozpętają wojnę miasto kontra miasto która się już zaczyna.



fikcyjny said:


> Gdy będzie Puławska-Bis, teoretycznie *warszawka mogłaby* w kilkanaście minut przelecieć tą ekspresówką do Węzła Antoninów. Pytanie czy byłoby sensowne połączenie od Węzła Antoninów przez Wolę Gołkowską, Gołków do Wólki Kozodawskiej - trzeba by jakoś wyremontować drogi (lub kawałek dobudować) na tym odcinku.
> 
> Inna opcja to przebijanie się przez Puławską i Piaseczno, czyli trochę kiepsko. To już chyba łatwiej dojechać do Mszczonowa (choć to kwestia gdzie się mieszka, bo z Ursynowa trzeba by się przebijać najpierw na drogę na Mszczonów - szybciej byłoby już do Wólki).
> Gdyby jednak zrobić jakieś sensowne połączenie, w kilometrach to bliżej niż do Mszonowa.
> 
> Gdyby powstało coś lepszego niż w Mszczonowie, coś na kształt Term Maltańskich budwanych w Poznaniu:
> http://poznantwojemiasto.eu/vardata/...i/10000164.jpg
> to Mszczonów nie byłby już taką konkurencją.


----------



## wloclawianin

Mógłbym prosić o zmianę nazwy wątku na: [Włocławek] Elektrownie ORLEN i GDF-SUEZ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1265237


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Ja z wnioskiem o uporządkowanie *wątku o Złotej 44*. Od tych wszystkich lamentów i utyskiwań, czy to "zdążom" z elewacją na euro czy nie, robi się niedobrze. Prośba o wywalenie tego precz, albo przeniesienie do hydeparku. I o duszpasterskie napomnienie dla tych, co przesadzają.

Fr. M


----------



## Davideck

poproszę o usunięcie wpisów dotyczących mnie i 'pewnych osób' ze mną związanych - tu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1388926&page=12. autor niejaki Zonc. Proszę go tez upomnieć za takie niewybredne wycieczki i ohydne insynuacje pod moim adresem. Dziękuje.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405092

Proszę ja was o przeniesienie do zakończonych i zmianę w nazwy na:
[Zielona Góra] Focus Mall - Polska Wełna


----------



## TomekB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86420826&postcount=26662

W zasadzie to nie wiem po co rozpocząłem dyskusję z kimś bez poczucia humoru no ale te jego odzywki są poprostu chamskie.


----------



## Conrado

TomekB said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86420826&postcount=26662
> 
> W zasadzie to nie wiem po co rozpocząłem dyskusję z kimś bez poczucia humoru no ale te jego odzywki są poprostu chamskie.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86421968&postcount=26665

Generalnie warto by było zareagować bo ciągle widzę spiny wywoływane przez tego usera na forum (w HP). ostatnie, które pamiętam w wątku o Marihuanie i Czas na Śmiech.


----------



## martin

Prosze o usunięcie ostatnich kilku stron off topu, już nie da sie czytać tych głupot nie majacych nic wspólnego z inwestycją

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86425862#post86425862


----------



## rbk

Uprzejmie proszę o zbanowanie moda pmaciej za prowokacje i obrażanie użytkowników.

pmaciej jak na moda bardzo laku82 prowokował - cytuje:
"Autor tego artykułu jest takim samym egoistycznym arogantem (używajac jego stylistyki: szowinistycznym nazistowskim egoistycznym arogantem), jak ci wszyscy miszczowie kierownicy jeżdżący 120 km/h po wioskach, a jego postawa na drodze sprowadza się do "ja, ja, ja, mi się należy". "
....
"Może Adam Łaczek rozwinąłby jakąś akcję w stylu "oświetlony rowerzysta = bezpieczny rowerzysta"? "
....
"Nie, to Ty i ten Twój cały Adam Łaczek wypisujecie bzdury. Przeczytałem kilka artykułów z tej strony."
...
"I to Wy, głosząc swoje chore poglądy, usprawiedliwając zachowanie pieszego i dorabiając do tego ideologię jakiegoś obywatelskiego nieposłuszeństwa (WTF?) i szukając winnych wszędzie, tylko nie tam, gdzie oni naprawdę są, jesteście odpowiedzialni za śmierć tego pieszego."
...
"Ty o nic nie walczysz, bo anarchia standardem w Europie nie jest. Ty masz po prostu głęboko w dupie. Dla ciebie i tego twojego Adama Łaczka liczy się tylko jedna osoba: "ja"."
...
"Pomyśleliście sobie z Adamem Łaczkiem, że dla osiemdziesięcioletniej babci właśnie podział fazy może być najlepszym rozwiązaniem, bo nie jest w stanie przejść jednorazowo ulicy 2x3 z szerokim pasem dzielącym? Pewnie nie, bo co was to obchodzi. Dla was jest ważne, żeby szybko przejechać rowerem po przejściu dla pieszych, koniecznie na czerwonym świetle i mając 1,6 ‰ we krwi. Jak obywatelskie nieposłuszeństwo, to obywatelskie nieposłuszenstwo, a co! "
....
"A te komentarze są wręcz bliźniaczo podobne do komentarzy Adama Łaczka. Wszyscy dookoła są winni, na czele ze służbami i głupim urzędasem. Jedynym czystym jak łza i niewinnym (ba, wręcz pokrzywdzonym) jest kierowca busa. "
KONIEC CYTATU

Do tego laku82 mogło rozsierdzic to, że jak mu podawał cytaty z raportów KRBRD czy GDDKiA to pmacieja stac było jedynie na prowokujące komentarze:
"Och jejku, aż 59 procent! Rowerzyści są super."

pmaciej kompletnie nie zna specyfiki ruchu rowerowego, napisał np:
"To jest właśnie edukacja w rozumieniu Adama Łaczka: Co tam jakieś przepisy, co tam gupie urzendasy, ja wiem lepiej. "
Tu szkoda że mu nikt nie przypomniał że generalnie wszystkie lampki diodowe są niezgodne z przepisami, bo są zamontowane za wysoko w stosunku do przepisów, bo te przepisy były tworzone w czasach kiedy tych lampek nie było  Ale co tam może wiedziec człowiek który najwyraźniej na rowerze nigdy nie jeździł
Podważał także bezpieczeństwo skrętu w lewo na 2, a najwyraźniej nigdy nie skręcał w lewo rowerem z 3 pasmowej ulicy


Co do kamizelek to również padły ciekawe argumenty:
Na argument, że w dzień każdy kierowca powinien umiec dostrzec rowerzystę bez kamizelki, a w nocy takiego z prawidłowym oświetleniem, a jeśli nie widzi to sam jest problemem a nie rowerzysta pmaciej odpowiedział:
"Rowerzysta mający niebieską migająca diodę zamiast stale świecącego światła białego lub żółtego nie jest prawidłowo oświetlony."
Nie wiem do czego pił pmaciej, bo ja nie widziałem nigdy rowerzystów z niebieską migającą diodą. Skoro jedna strona mówi o prawidłowo oświetlonym rowerzyście, a druga wyciąga argument z kosmosu.
Na argument, że kamizelka odblaskowa w najbardziej rowerowych krajach świata nie jest żadnym obowiązkiem, a ruch rowerowy jest tam kilkakrotnie większy i samochodowy też, potrafił rzucic jedynie:
"No tak, rowerzyści powinni być tylko uprzywilejowani, broń Boże żadnych obowiązków. Tego się w sumie spodziewałem."
Co wydaje się kuriozalne: mod chce wprowadzenia prawa, którego nie potrafi uzasadnic inaczej niż tym że rowerzyści nie chcą żadnych obowiązków  To może wprowadzimy do wszystkich samochodów urządzenie "rbk safety road", którego przypadkowo jestem producentem, co prawda nie mam żadnych badań, ale kierowcy nie chcą żadnych obowiązków więc należy im to wprowadzic  No ta retoryka jest kuriozalna
A jedyny argument za kaskami a przeciw rowerzystom był taki:
"Ja, ja, ja wiem lepiej!"

A na podane dane GDDKiA i wyjaśnienie ich znaczenia dowiedziałem się że mój kolega Adam:
"Tradycyjnie kłamiesz, bo tak ci jest wygodne."

Reasumując, z twórczości pmacieja dowiedziałem się że Adam Łaczek: człowiek który rozpowszechnił legalny ruch rowerów pod prąd w Krakowie, uczestnik okrągłego stołu transportowego, człowiek spotykający się z Radnymi, Prezydentem, czy jedna z najbardziej zasłużonych osób dla sprawy strefy płatnego parkowania na Kazimierzu to:
"szowinistyczny nazistowski egoistyczny arogant", "wypisuje bzdury"(to apropo tekstów na ibikekrakow), "jest odpowiedzialny za śmierc tego pieszego", "o nic nie walczy", dla Adama Łaczka "liczy się tylko jedna osoba: "ja"", dla Adama Łaczka "jest ważne, żeby szybko przejechać rowerem po przejściu dla pieszych, koniecznie na czerwonym świetle i mając 1,6 ‰ we krwi", edukacyjne teksty Adama Łaczka (cenione przez KRBRD)to "Co tam jakieś przepisy, co tam gupie urzendasy, ja wiem lepiej. "
Dowiedziałem się też, że Adam Łaczek "tradycyjnie kłamie, bo tak mu jest wygodnie.", a jego "postawa na drodze sprowadza się do "ja, ja, ja, mi się należy". "

Za to rowerzyści powinni miec zapewnione obowiązkowe kaski i kamizelki bo "Ja, ja, ja wiem lepiej!", oraz prawidłowo oświetleni rowerzyści, nie są prawidłowo oświetleni  Cokolwiek to znaczy.

No ale jak rozumiem bycie nazwanym nazistowskim arogantem to żadna potwarz w porównaniu do tego tekstu o smyczy, który padł już po tych wszystkich obelgach.


----------



## 625

Dość ostre oskarżenia, ale PMaciej skomentował artykuł, który wrzuciliście, o "rasistowskiej polityce wobec pieszych w Krakowie". Bez jaj, takich artykułów nie wypada wrzucać na SSC, bo akurat przegraliście prawem Godwina.

ps: komu jak komu, ale PMaciejowi zarzucać nielubienie pieszych trudno.


----------



## pmaciej7

rbk said:


> Uprzejmie proszę o zbanowanie moda pmaciej za prowokacje i obrażanie użytkowników.


Rozumiem, że prowokowanie innych użytkowników zasługuje Twoim zdaniem na bana. Dobrze, przeczytajmy więc posta, od którego cała ta historia się zaczęła, zwłaszcza ostatnie zdanie:



laku82 said:


> Kolejna śmiertelna ofiara dyskryminacji pieszych przez ZIKiT
> http://krakoff.info/2011/12/05/kolejna-smiertelna-ofiara-dyskryminacji-pieszych-przez-zikit/
> 
> Nie oczekuję że zrozumiecie


Czyli nawet środowisko rowerowe uważa, że autor posta słusznie dostał bana.

W porządku.


----------



## kaspric

Czy wątek o KDP *Hydepark *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=153954&highlight=kdp
został teraz zamknięty profilaktycznie razem z merytorycznym, czy to jakaś staroć i może warto go teraz odblokować?


----------



## pmaciej7

Tak jak myślałem, nie masz nic, poza jednym zdaniem, zresztą tradycyjnie wyrwanym z kontekstu.

Żegnaj więc.


----------



## Piotr_Malinowski

Witam

W dniu wczorajszym/dzisiejszym moje konto "laryzbyszko" zostało zbanowane na zawsze. Uważam, że kara jest niewspółmierna do przewinienia, które popełniłem. 

Jak się domyślam chodzi o moją niewybredną/chamską odzywkę w wątku o dw. Centralnym. (post 12407). Rozumiem, że moja wypowiedź była niekulturalna i wstydzę się jej, ale w tym miejscu chciałbym przeprosić użytkownika FauxNews jeżeli się poczuł urażony. Była ona spowodowana napływem emocji, gdyż do mojego rodzinnego miasta i kraju zawsze podchodzę bardzo emocjonalnie. Tym razem jednak przesadziłem. 

Pomimo użycia wulgarnych wyrazów (co jest niedopuszczalne) chcę nadmienić jednak, że wypowiedź moja nie była nastawiona na obrażenie, tylko na wskazanie co mi się nie podoba w jego zachowaniu (domniemane bronienie w zaparte pana Jacka Prześlugi bez obiektywnego spojrzenia na jego błędy). Wyrażenie "swojemu prezesikowi" nie miało na celu sugerować, że ów użytkownik przyjmuje jakiekolwiek kożyści majątkowe od JP, a jedynie fakt, że FauxNews często się odnosił do osoby JP jako autorytetu w sprawie dw. Centralnego. Po prostu różnica zdań spowodowała, że się nie pohamowałem. 

Zdaję sobie jednak sprawę z mojego błędu i naruszenia regulaminu. Chciałbym prosić o przywrócenie mojego konta i brig lub ban czasowy na nim. Uważam, że moje inne wypowiedzi sporo wnosiły do wątków i chciałbym je przywrócić. Robię to uczciwie. Przeprosiny do użytkownika FauxNews wyślę na PM.

Pozdrawiam

Zamieniam na 2 tygodnie briga./BB


----------



## Guest

pmaciej7 said:


> Tak jak myślałem, nie masz nic, poza jednym zdaniem, zresztą tradycyjnie wyrwanym z kontekstu.
> 
> Żegnaj więc.


Nie dziw się później, że zarzucane jest Tobie sądzenie we własnej sprawie.


----------



## wiewior

Jak to jest z długością sygnatury? Nadal obowiązują ograniczenia?


----------



## pmaciej7

@ nsolak: Trudno, nawet jeśli zarzuty są uzasadnione, to przełknę to jakoś.

@ wiewiór: Tak, 5 linijek w rozmiarze 2.


----------



## adikk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86449993&postcount=3367

Trochę imo przesadził.

^^
3 dni
625


----------



## wiewior

pmaciej7 said:


> @ wiewiór: Tak, 5 linijek w rozmiarze 2.


U tego usera jest jakby więcej:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86446812&postcount=731


----------



## r6666

rbk said:


> *1.*Oczywiście chodziło mi o pmaciej7 - bo widzę, że nadal się nie zbanował mimo, że przyznał że prowokował i że to zasługuje na karę. No to się Panowie zdecydujcie.
> *2.* Ponadto przemilczano połajanki z r6666 i wyjasnienie dlaczego tak nierówno traktujecie strony 'sporu'??
> 
> *3.*Nie podoba mi się że nazywanie kogoś publicznie z imienia i nazwiska nazistwoskim arogantem jest wg Ciebie niewinną prowokacją. To co w takim razie trzeba napisac żeby kogoś obrazić?
> *4.*Nie sądzisz że szargasz w ten sposób czyjeś dobre imię? że naruszasz jego dobra osobiste? Za takie teksty to są procesy o zniesławienie (pamiętaj że nie napisałeś o kimś anonimowym w Internecie, o jakimś loginie, ale wymieniłeś konkretne imię i nazwisko).
> 
> Dobra, kończę z prośbą o przemyślenie standardów jakimi się kierujecie.


Jako że znowu zostałem wymieniony pozwolę sobie na pare słów komentarza

1.Prowokacje i niezbyt przystojne odzywki to wybitna domena Waszego rowerowego srodowiska na tym forum, a przynajmniej paru o gorącej krwi userów
Po zachłysnieciu sie nowelizacją w której wykazałem błedy jak zostałem potraktowany przez Was wobec braku argumentów ?
Podniósł sie wrzask, aby nie karmic trola.:cheers:
jako ze nie wzrusza mnie płacz takich osobników jak Wy, gdzie nie jesteście żadnym autorytetem i pozostaje tylko współczuć nawet nie wspominałem w ksiegach o jakichkolwiek brigach i banach.
Tym sie własnie* różnimy*- bany i wiezienie( w czym laku przodował) od mojej prośby o zamianę z 3 miesiecy na 3 dni.
Ale do tego trzeba dorosnąć i wyleść z tej piaskownicy, potem sie pouczyc i dopiero wchodzic w dyskusję-na trzeżwo-a nie po pifku jak lansował ostatnio laku.

2.jak włączysz myslenie to w *tym sporze* nie uczestniczyłem.
jakbyś jeszcze poczytał to w którymś z wątków nawet zgodziłem sie z laku na temat kamizelek.
No ale oczywiście nie bedzie to pasowało do koncepcji potraktowania mnie banem jak lakuhno:

3.ten "ktoś" sam wrzuca kontrowersyjny tekst i sie pod nim podpisuje.
Dlaczegoż też w takim przypadku nie wymienic jego z imienia i nazwiska ?

4. najlepiej aby ta osoba sama zadbała o swoje dobre imie i dała sobie spokój z szerzeniem, jak tam było ?, "rasistowskich tekstów"
dała sobie spokój z lansowaniem alkoholu na drodze
zapoznała sie w jakimś porządnym OSK z PoRD, zanim zacznie coś tu wypisywać
liznęła kultury osobistej, bo jak na razie sobie tutaj poczytuje, co i raz jest w konflikcie z jakimś userem.

Jeśli masz zamiar dalej podawać moja skromną osobe jako przykład nierówności w rozdawaniu banów to moze bądż łaskaw byc konkretny.
I wskazywanie niewiedzy nie jest obrazaniem.
I nigdy nie pozwolilem sobie napisac ,ze jesteście( forumowi rowerzyści) hmmm.... niekompetentni w ostrzejszych słowach.


----------



## MMXX

Czy moderatorowi przystoi taka postawa wobec użytkowników?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86457857&postcount=30071

Chyba nie bardzo...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

JeV said:


> Czy moderatorowi przystoi taka postawa wobec użytkowników?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86457857&postcount=30071
> 
> Chyba nie bardzo...





[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Znaczy ten kaganek? To na poważnie kaganek oświaty - w sensie w uznaniu zasług w dziedzinie ustawicznego tłumaczenia niedoinformowanym ludziom błędów w ich różnych sensacyjnych teoriach. Przyznam, że nawet nie przyszło mi do głowy tego inaczej interpretować. Jeżeli ktoś się poczuł urażony - przepraszam.
> 
> Inna sprawa, że potem takie rewelacje o padniętych betonach, opadających (piłowanych przez terrorystów) iglicach, zaskakujących brakach bieżni i rozchodzeniu się podbudowy murawy nie ma jak kasować skoro są kontrowane merytorycznie.


A post się odnosił do tłumaczeń Noxida np na takie rewelacje:



radpolon said:


> WOW SPORO TEGO !!
> JEŻELI TO OFICJALNE STANOWISKO - A gazeta WPROST w przypadku nieprawdy przegra przed każdym sądem z NCS I ALPINE TO:
> A)Projekt stadionu, który okazuje się maksmalnym bublem zaprojektowała NIEMIECKA firma JSK Architekci sp. z o.o., gmp International GmbH oraz Schlaich Bergermann Und Partner
> KURCZE a zawsze niemieckie firmy świeciły przykładem.
> B)Teraz wiele się wyjaśnia, wiemy dlaczego na stadionie typowo piłkarskim NIE BEDZIE GRAŁA drużyna narodowa, bo SIE NIE OPŁACA zwijać i rozwijać rolki trawy za KAZDYM RAZEM.
> C)_Teraz wiadomo dlaczego trudno się dokopać do informacji czy usterki zostały przez WYKONAWCE I PRACOWNIE ROZWIĄZANE????????: _
> *1.Strop słaby/boisko jest za ciężkie!!
> 2 błedy w projekcie energetycznym (zbyt mała maksymalna moc na stadionie)
> 3.błedy w projekcie sanitarnym
> 4 przeciekające trybuny, częściowo rozmyte aż do ZBROJENIA!!/ ZALANA LOŻA PREZYDENCKA
> 5.Brak projektu dróg ewakuacyjnych
> 6.Brak projektu napowietrz-niania klatek schodkowych
> 7.Brak SYSTEMU łączności wewnątrz stadionu*
> 8.Schody(ok)
> 
> Czy murawa będzie w pasy/ jednolita, czy zostało to już określone?


Jednocześnie szukam niani dla dziecka, czy taka napowietrz - niania byłaby odpowiednia?


----------



## Krzycho

^^
Beton, ale klamieszhno: Brak Ci honoru, zeby sie przyznac, do czego tak naprawde odnosil sie ten post? Poza tym, z tego, co mi wiadomo, Noxid do ww rewelacji sie jeszcze nie odniosl.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Zdenerwowałeś mnie chłopie. Ja tu jestem w szoku, że zostałem opacznie zrozumiany a tu mi imputujesz kłamanie. 

Jakbym chciał kogoś obrazić, to bym obraził. A raczej byłem pod wrażeniem misji edukacyjnej Noxida - to symbolizuje kaganek oświaty do k*** nędzy. 

Cieszę się Krzycho, że zachowujesz czujność moralną pomiędzy zakładaniem kolejnych kont do podbijania swoich wyników w UPC.


----------



## C-mere

Proponuję usunięcie wszystkich postów od 1244 włącznie w wątku o Rekonstrukcjach http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=367938&page=63 Są kompletnie nie na temat.


----------



## Niedaś

Spambot http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86474878&postcount=8989 prosim o usunięcie.


----------



## Krzycho

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Zdenerwowałeś mnie chłopie. Ja tu jestem w szoku, że zostałem opacznie zrozumiany a tu mi imputujesz kłamanie.
> 
> Jakbym chciał kogoś obrazić, to bym obraził. A raczej byłem pod wrażeniem misji edukacyjnej Noxida - to symbolizuje kaganek oświaty do k*** nędzy.
> 
> Cieszę się Krzycho, że zachowujesz czujność moralną pomiędzy zakładaniem kolejnych kont do podbijania swoich wyników w UPC.


W zyciu nie bylem w posiadaniu innego konta na ssc niz Krzycho. To, ze Cie zdenerwowalem, nie znaczy jeszcze, ze mozesz dopuszczac sie oszczerstw pod moim adresem.


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o przeniesienie tych postów http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86478547&postcount=129 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86479565&postcount=130 stąd http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786880&page=7 tu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=9345&page=226. 

Za spełnienie prośby z góry dziękuję.


----------



## 625

Krzycho said:


> W zyciu nie bylem w posiadaniu innego konta na ssc niz Krzycho. To, ze Cie zdenerwowalem, nie znaczy jeszcze, ze mozesz dopuszczac sie oszczerstw pod moim adresem.


Krzycho, sprawa była zbyt poważna, abyś tak pisał do BB.


----------



## 625

Z dedykacją dla wszystkich, którzy szukają jesiennie dziury w całym:


----------



## Krzycho

625 said:


> Krzycho, sprawa była zbyt poważna, abyś tak pisał do BB.


Pamietasz, jak w prostacki sposob publicznie wylales na mnie wiadro pomyj, jednoczesnie pozbawiajac mnie prawa do obrony, blokujac konto na miesiac? Uwazasz, ze to bylo w porzadku? Bardzo mnie wtedy zdziwilo, ze doskonale znajac ta sprawe, postapiles w taki sposob, bezczelnie i klamliwie stawiajac mnie w zlym swietle, szargajac moje dobre forumowe imie. Teraz BB bierze z Ciebie przyklad i robi to samo...i nie sugeruj mi, ze nie mam prawa reagowac jak widze, delikatnie mowiac, niekompetencje moderatora.

Jeszcze raz powtorze; nigdy i nigdzie nie bawilem sie w zadne wielokrotne konta. Nawet do glowy bi mi nie przyszla taka dziecinada. Na glowe jeszcze nie upadlem, potrafie odroznic zabawe od powaznych spraw.


----------



## 625

Krzycho, nie pogrążaj się. Do dziś nie ma fizycznego dowodu, że to rzeczywiście nie byłeś Ty, tylko jakaś tam Twoja daleka znajoma, a Ty o niczym nie wiedziałeś. Przejąłem to za dobrą monetę, widzę jednak że nie potrafisz tego docenić.


----------



## Guest

U niektórych działa bez problemu(np. u mnie na trzech różnych komputerach, u trzech różnych dostawców neta), a u niektórych zamula ----> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652780&page=24


----------



## Gatsby

^^a dzięki, w tym warunkach trudno było mi szukać...


----------



## pmaciej7

Dwie sprawy, a w zasadzie trzy:



bastex said:


> Po pierwsze, żaden moderator nie chciał mi pomóc w nagłośnieniu sprawy. Żaden do mnie sie w tej sprawie nie zgłosił.


Nie jesteśmy tu od pomagania w nagłaśnianiu jakichkolwiek spraw, a tym bardziej od zgłaszania się do użytkowników, czy przypadkiem nie chcieliby zaspamować siedemnastu wątków akcją _essiedemdlaKrakowa_. Nie, nie chcielibyśmy.



bastex said:


> Bab słuszny, moje odwołanei dotyczyła tylko jego wysokości do którego się przychyliliście zmniejszając ją.





bastex said:


> Jak cos przewinię, to umiem przeprosić i odsiedzieć swoją karę.


Kłamiesz w sprawie, którą prosto zweryfikować. 

W pierwszym wypadku *wyżebrałeś* u Betona przerwę w brigu, którego resztę miałeś odbyć w późniejszym terminie. Wykazaliśmy dobra wolę i odpuściliśmy Ci. Jak widać - niesłusznie. 

W wypadku drugiego briga dostałem taką pmkę:



bastex said:


> Moze na dzień dziecka dałbyś mi prezent i zdjał o 11 dni szybciej tego bana





bastex said:


> Więcej wyślę Ci na PW


Przestań wysyłać mi pmki, jesteś nudny i powtarzalny.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86595783&postcount=5746
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86595166&postcount=5745

Prośba o wycięcie...


----------



## deteroos

^^I przyglądanie się wątkowi przez parę dni, dopóki co poniektórzy nie ochłoną.


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od 9844 do tego wątku


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239&page=335

Trochę do przeczyszczenia, a zaczęło się od niewinnego wpisu nr 6667


----------



## orangy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=765

Morderator potrzebny, bo się gimnazjaliści zaraz pobiją. A jeden to chyba do kąta powinien pójść za _bullying_


----------



## hajdut

obelgi w wątku o Twardej http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86615582&postcount=5343


----------



## kingbas

Prosba o zmianę wątku:
[Katowice] Nowej siedziba Narodowej Orkiestry Symfonicznej Polskiego Radia
na 
[Katowice] Nowa siedziba Narodowej Orkiestry Symfonicznej Polskiego Radia 


Wydaję mi się, że zgubiło się gdzieś słowo "budowa" na poczatku nazwy.

ok - pm7
w przyszłości podawaj linki, będzie łatwiej znaleźć.


----------



## Le MORS

City vs. City: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86683256&postcount=2898

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86696638&postcount=2899

Off top. tematem jest "Metropolia" Bydgoska a nie finanse Torunia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86678859&postcount=2897


----------



## krystiand

Od postu 1258 weszło trochę za dużo polityki... I może warto dodać do tytułu wątku: [dyskusja o nazwie mostu = brig]?

Drogowa księga skarg i wniosków :madwife: - pm7


----------



## maxam

DEL: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86686414&postcount=131


----------



## masterteutonic

Drodzy moderatorzy czy naprawdę nie da się nic zrobić z wątkiem pt. Metropolia Bydgoska? Nie ma chyba ani jednej strony, na której nie byłoby slowa Toruń w najgorszym znaczeniu. Ja uważam, że posty piszą sami frustraci bydgosccy traktujący sąsiada jako największego wroga. Zawsze coś albo Toruń wieźmie albo Toruń nie da. To jest typowe city vs city. Jak jakiś toruński user zabierze głos to jest traktowany albo jako troll albo obrażany lub poniżany. Proszę was moderatorzy zróbcie tam porządek.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Prośba była 3 posty wcześniej, więc Twoja kolejna prośba jest niepotrzebna.




krystiand said:


> Drogowa księga skarg i wniosków :madwife: - pm7


Dobra, dobra, ciągle zapominam, że o drogach to w innych księgach. Ale dziękuję


----------



## masterteutonic

^^Co ty sugerujesż?


----------



## krystiand

To, że całe FPW śmieje się z tego wątku, a Ty nie umiesz przeczytać postu 9204, gdzie Le MORS prosi o interwencję... nic więcej nie można zrobić, no może jeszcze zamknąć wątek, ale wtedy znajdzie się kolejny wątek do tych wojenek... Już jeden taki zamknięto przez ciągłe naskakiwanie ludzi z Torunia, co się później przerodziło w szczerą nienawiść i ciągłe wyciąganie city vs. city ze strony ludzi z Bydgoszczy i Torunia


----------



## masterteutonic

del.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

proszę o zwrócenie użytkownikowi *Saur0n100* uwagi, żeby ograniczył swoją działalność w wątku o złotej i twardej...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86719277#post86719277


----------



## Rysse

W międzynarodowym wątku - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1135687&page=90 znajduje się taki oto tag - "poles are trolls". Można to usunąć ?


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500098&page=187

Wnoszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na:

*[Łódź] Zabiorom nam KDP (budowa dworca = brig)*


----------



## el_bartez

Dlaczego został zamknięty wątek o infrastrukturze drogowej w Szczecinie?


----------



## Piotrek00

Proszę o interwencję w związku z tym całym zamieszaniem wokół Saurona - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86758255. Niektórych nie interesuje kto to, czy to on itp. Użytkownik jest nowicjuszem, a różni ludzi mają różne początki na forum - nikt mu nie wytłumaczył, żeby nie zadawać ciągle pytań o elewację i nie pisać mało wnoszących postów tylko każdy na niego najeżdża. A bloniaqowi za bezpośrednią obrazę w wątku o Z44 (jeżeli to Sauron od vlogów) należą się szczególne "brawa".


----------



## bloniaq_s8

"paździerz" był o kamerze nie strzelaj oskarżeniami na prawo i lewo. btw sauron spamuje już kolejną stronę.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Panowie polajt, Sauron po miesiącu, bloniaq naprawdę ostatnie ostrzeżenie.


----------



## dawidny

MSQ said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500098&page=187
> 
> Wnoszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na:
> 
> *[Łódź] Zabiorom nam KDP (budowa dworca = brig)*


Może odwrotnie, przynajmniej mniej lamentów będzie. 

[Łódź] Budowa dworca (Zabiorom nam KDP = brig)[/B]


----------



## partyzantka

Post MSQ miał chyba charakter ironiczny


----------



## PLH

el_bartez said:


> Dlaczego został zamknięty wątek o infrastrukturze drogowej w Szczecinie?


Dlaczego pytasz w tej księdze? 

Przerwa techniczna - już otwarte.


----------



## Lessity mój!

Do usunięcia (bot): 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86776125&postcount=72612
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86776161&postcount=72613
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86776252&postcount=72614

Z góry dziękuje i życzę miłego dnia 

^^
dzięki
625


----------



## jar_007

To pytanie to OT, ale nie wiedziałem gdzie je zadać.
Otóż co się dzieje ze SSC? ostatnio dwie dłuższe przerwy miało. Tylko u mnie czy jakieś awarie są?
Jak by ktoś mi zechciał odpisać PM to post można od razu skasować. Sory


----------



## 625

- Czyli, że zasadniczo Pan się musi na tym rozeznać całkowicie żeby wiedzieć ile i gdzie…
- Dotychczas tak było, ale teraz mamy komputer. Może Pan pisać co tylko Pan chce to nie ma żadnego znaczenia.
- Komputer ?
- Eeee, on się i tak zawsze pomyli przy dodawaniu, proszę Pana. Nie było miesiąca, żeby się nie pomylił.
- Czyli, że teraz nie trzeba się tak znać na robocie ?
- A teraz już nie. Teraz jest dużo łatwiej, jest Proszę Pana.


----------



## kaspric

Wnoszę o otworzenie wątku hydeparku o KDP. Akurat była tam prowadzona dość cieakawa dyskusja o węźle łódzkim, wystarczy skasować posty city vs city z ostatniej strony:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86785987&postcount=5419
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86785976&postcount=5418
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86785484&postcount=5417
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86785310&postcount=5416
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86771571&postcount=5403
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86771426&postcount=5402

reszta jest hydeparkowo merytoryczna.


----------



## panAeL

Ponawiam prośbę z poprzedniej strony, o przyjrzenie się wątkowi o Metropolii Bydgoskiej. Merytoryczny jest co dziesiąty post (o ile uznać, że OT w temacie o metropolii Bydgoskiej nie jest pisanie o tym dlaczego Toruń metropolią być nie powinien ). Reszta to obrzucanie się kupą.


----------



## 625

Otworzymy oba, jak znajdziemy czas na poczyszczenie.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=421900

chyba trochę za duża ta sygnatura...

^^
poprawiona
625


----------



## PiotrG

> *Systemy oddymiania na trybunie wschodniej*
> Data publikacji: 20-12-2011 16:16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fot. Maks Michalczak_
> 
> Niektórzy jeszcze zapewne świętowali awans Wisły do fazy pucharowej Ligi Europejskiej, a na trybunie wschodniej już trwały prace związane z montażem systemów oddymiania na tej części stadionu. Prace rozpoczęły się rano w czwartek, 15 grudnia.
> Fot. Maks Michalczak Fot. Maks Michalczak
> 
> Na parterze i na drugim piętrze trybuny, a więc w strefach przeznaczonych dla kibiców, trwają prace przy budowie rolet oddzielających przestrzeń dla fanów od punktów cateringowych. W tych miejscach wymieniane są także drzwi na przeciwpożarowe. Dodatkowo na klatkach schodowych zostaną zamontowane systemy wtłaczające świeże powietrze w przypadku pożaru, a w strefach dla kibiców system oddymiania.
> 
> *Zapraszamy do oglądania zdjęć z prac na stadionie*
> 
> Wszystkie prace mają zakończyć się przez pierwszym meczem, który Wisła zagra na swoim stadionie w 2012 roku. W związku z tym, że Biała Gwiazda awansowała do fazy pucharowej Ligi Europejskiej, prace na trybunie wschodniej będą trwały także w tygodniu miedzy Świętami a Nowym Rokiem.
> 
> M. Górski
> Biuro Prasowe Wisły Kraków SA


http://www.wisla.krakow.pl/pl/aktualnosci/systemy_oddymiania_na_trybunie_wschodniej/


Proszę o przeniesienie tego posta do tego tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189


----------



## Czapka

Zwracam się z prośbą o przeniesienie tego posta tutaj

Z góry dziękuję,


----------



## Lessity mój!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86841372&postcount=26971

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86841282&postcount=17684

Kolejny bot. Widać lubią atakować w nocy


----------



## ethanak

Czemu został zamknięty wątek Metropolia Bydgoska? Ostatnie posty przedstawiały merytoryczne dane, w realu działa bardzo poważne stowarzyszenie o takiej nazwie, są prowadzone prace ustawodawcza dotyczące kształtu metropolii w województwie kujawsko-pomorskim. Fakt iż notorycznie wątek odwiedzany jest przez userów związanych z Toruniem wszczynających city vs. city nie jest powodem do zamykania wątku. Proszę o przywrócenie wątku.


----------



## 625

Jak pisałem, wątki w których notorycznie są kłótnie otworzymy po przeczyszczeniu, niestety mamy natłok roboty.


----------



## kaspric

Proszę o przyjrzenie się postom tego użytkownika

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=925033

wiem, że ciężko czytać takie elaboraty - postów 6, a każdy jak do tej pory (w wątkach inwestycyjnych) nie jest o inwestycjach tylko... sami oceńcie ;-)


----------



## rotkorew

Wstyd zapytać ale ponoć kto pyta nie błądzi... Czy można samemu usunąć swój post? Pytam bo nie znalazłem takiej opcji.


----------



## TommeT

rotkorew said:


> Wstyd zapytać ale ponoć kto pyta nie błądzi... Czy można samemu usunąć swój post? Pytam bo nie znalazłem takiej opcji.


Samemu nie można, ale można edytować. W miejsce dotychczasowej treści wpisz *del*. Moderator jak zauważy to usunie.

pzdr


----------



## Czapka

Powtarzam prośbę o przeniesienie mojego posta.



Czapka said:


> Zwracam się z prośbą o przeniesienie tego posta tutaj
> 
> Z góry dziękuję,


ok / PLH


----------



## kaspric

kaspric said:


> Wnoszę o otworzenie wątku hydeparku o KDP. Akurat była tam prowadzona dość cieakawa dyskusja o węźle łódzkim, wystarczy skasować posty city vs city z ostatniej strony:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86785987&postcount=5419
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86785976&postcount=5418
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86785484&postcount=5417
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86785310&postcount=5416
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86771571&postcount=5403
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86771426&postcount=5402
> 
> reszta jest hydeparkowo merytoryczna.


Już nie musicie otwierać, po czasie nikomu nie będzie się chciało wracać do dyskusji. No, chyba, że znowu z jakąś błyskotliwą wypowiedzią city vs city, bo tak najczęściej się odkopuje takie wątki.
Dzięki.

btw wchodzę sobie na wątek o Atrium South, też poczyszczone sensowne wypowiedzi... ręce opadają Pany Moderatory.


----------



## bastex

Do moderatora Pmaciej7.
Korzystając z podniosłości chwili, proszę w swoim imieniu jak i innych użytkowników, o zmniejszenie kary dla laku82. 
Moderator też człowiek i ludzie oblicze jak i odruchy serca mieć może  

Przy okazji, życzenia świąteczna składam, wszystkiego dobrego


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie.


----------



## kierownikSZZ

Prośba o zdjęcie z tematu daty spotkania.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=998619

Dziękuję.

ok - pm7


----------



## takisobiektoś

Ciach,ciach, ten post i może jakaś żółta kartka dla autora .http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86917177&postcount=24699


----------



## mardro2710

Oooo, sam się przyznał do założenia drugiego konta:



wielblad said:


> solo666 zupelnie nie ma sensu wdawanie sie w tak jalowe dyskusje z tymi "panami"...
> kiedys wdalem sie w podobna dyskusje i zostalem po prostu zbanowany...


Liczba postów: 1



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86921181&postcount=299


----------



## michael_siberia

Dla przypomnienia - jego pierwszy nick: wielblad13


----------



## bedicooper

bot

iasygyas
w
[Praga Południe] Budowa Stadionu Narodowego


----------



## Offspring

Już drugi dzień cały interfejs forum mam po hiszpańsku.


----------



## krystiand

Na samym dole strony zmieniasz z "Espanol 3.6.5" na "English (US)"


----------



## youknow

Tak czasami bywa jak się wchodzi na forum przez wyniki Google. Język możesz zmienić na samym dole na tej stronie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/profile.php?do=editoptions 

Jak nie pomoże - spróbuj wyrzucić ciastka i jeszcze raz zmienić język.


----------



## Offspring

A rzeczywiście, podziałało. Dziękować.  Nie miałem pojęcia o istnieniu takiej opcji.


----------



## Bastian.

Czasami wypada zajrzeć na dół strony.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

proszę o usunięcie dyskusji o kościele w wątku meteo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=980494&page=345


----------



## Krzycho

Prosimy o utworzenie nowego polla w tym watku:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165788
Ankieta sprzed prawie 7 lat jest juz mocno nieaktualna,poza tym wielu forumowiczow uzywa kilku aparatow, wiec poll powinien byc wielokrotnego wyboru, no i na liscie nie powinno zabraknac marki Sigma

Z gory dziekuje w imieniu swoim i zainteresowanych forumowiczow.


----------



## FauxNews

Spam:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=12606177

Po skasowaniu, proszę również o usunięcie mojego ostrzegacza:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86956995&postcount=12761

--
posprzątane - youknow


----------



## Bastian.

A ja proszę o wywalenie ostatnich 2 postów stąd http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=945802&page=4 . Boję się że z tego wyniknie city vs city.


----------



## mateusz.el

"Niechcem ale muszem": bardzo proszę o usuniecie kilku postów z wątku :[Rosja] Bardziej i mniej znane miasta", mianowicie posty o numerach: 45, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57 i 58. Niestety użytkownik "evian" wpadł do wątku zawalając go dziesiątkami fotek, które niezbyt tam pasują. Jak widać reakcja innych odwiedzających wątek też nie jest zbyt pozytywna i domagają się powrotu "starego dobrego wątku". Wiem, że interwencja może wywołać niezła burzę na forum pomiędzy Polską a Rosją, no ale trudno.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468637&page=3

^^
ox
625

EDIT:
Dzięki za błyskawiczną reakcję.


----------



## Torney

Z wątku o estetyce do skasowania posty 5682-5683 i 5685-5691 ("przypadkiem" ktoś zapomniał tam o dwóch postach).


----------



## ethanak

Prosiłbym o otwarcie wątku metropolia bydgoska - pojawiło się sporo nowych informacji prasowych i działań stowarzyszenia - choćby to - http://www.metropolia.bydgoszcz.pl/...le&id=139:apel-&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=50


----------



## MarcinK

Welejzło mi coś zbędnego przy aktualizowaniu spisu treści:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1466785


----------



## matizz

Eee, koledzy z Rosji nie odpuszczą, po raz kolejny rozchrzaniają ciekawy wątek Mateusza.el o miastach rosyjskich. Jak widać, propaganda sukcesu przez zasypywanie zdjęciami i jedyny słuszny punkt widzenia mają się dobrze; da się coś z tym zrobić? A szczególnie z tym, co pisze drive, to chyba ciut przegięcie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468637&page=4


----------



## EGOista

^^ i przy okazji porozdzielać trochę posty Drive-a, bo tam jest chyba 70-80 zdj w dwóch postach:nuts:


----------



## PLH

matizz said:


> Jak widać, propaganda sukcesu przez zasypywanie zdjęciami i jedyny słuszny punkt widzenia mają się dobrze; da się coś z tym zrobić? ]


Proponuję, żebyśmy zaczeli od siebie. Przejrzyj sobie dowolny zagraniczny wątek o polskim mieście.


----------



## Guest

Co oznacza, że nie można przeczyścić wątku? Nie bądź bardziej papieski niż papież, taka ilość zdjęć wiesza mi komputer na 2 minuty.


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87038188&postcount=5457

Wytnijcie...


----------



## mateusz.el

do usunięcia, ktoś sobie jaja robi...:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87035907&postcount=1887

wzięte z wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=186995&page=95


----------



## wiewior

To tylko reakcja na kolejny durny posta forumowicza darek88 na temat autobusow i tramwajow na Siedlce i Migowo. Wiec jak juz te posty maja wyleciec, to niech darek88 dostanie co najmniej kilkudniowego briga, bo jutro znowu zada jakies kretynskie pytanie.


----------



## krakusek

Post do wycięcia. Ostatni akapit jest poniżej krytyki.
Eduardo Espinosa troluje na całego.


----------



## mateusz.el

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na *[Rosja] ...te mniej znane miasta*
Mam nadzieje, że pozwoli to uniknąć dodawania przez niektórych Rosjan dziesiątek fotek z centrum swoich "pięknych" metropolii, a skupi ich na tych "mniej znanych miastach"
link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468637

ok - pm7


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=967926&page=181

^^

proszę przenieść posty od #3607 do #3615, do poniższego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034311&page=18

imo bardziej tam pasują.


----------



## gregry

poproszę o Bana dla mnie, bo kolega o tym marzy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87071816#post87071816


----------



## FauxNews

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=12637766

^^
Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## Spooky.

Też spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87085348&postcount=27119

Zresztą tak jak wszystkie posty tego użytkownika.


----------



## [email protected]

Ten użytkownik: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=926318 chyba pomylił fora; ostatnie posty http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87075482#post87075482


----------



## Grvl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87082415&postcount=5460
Ten post (no i pozostałe tego użytkownika). Sam osobiście nie jestem pewien czy to troll czy po prostu jest głupi


----------



## AUTO

Wątek o Stadionie Narodowym zamknięty, a jednocześnie nie jest przeniesiony do inwestycji ukończonych. O co chodzi?


----------



## MichalJ

Budowa stadionu trwa. Ponownie proszę o otwarcie.


----------



## Piotrek00

Poza tym teraz wszelkie dyskusje związane ze stadionem, a nie z otoczeniem przeniosły się do wątku o otoczeniu i robi się bałagan.


----------



## MarcinK

Jest nieciekawa sytuacja z wątkami dotyczącymi promocji miast. Są w inwestycyjnych działach regionalnych, w miastach polskich i w dziale Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo (te dostępne tylko dla zarejestrowanych użytkowników).

Możnaby ustalić dla nich jedno miejsce i tam poprzerzucać - np. w działach regionalnych, kulturze, albo w jakimś innym np w dziale Akcje, Stowarzyszenia i Wydarzenia, w którym niewiele się dzieje - z nieprzyklejonych z ostatniego miesiąca wyświetla się aktualnie 5 wątków.


----------



## demmat

Ja apeluję o otworzenie wątku o ESK. Niech Wrocławianie wrzucają informacje o przygotowaniach do imprezy. Już chyba trolle nie będą się udzielać.


----------



## partyzantka

MarcinK said:


> Jest nieciekawa sytuacja z wątkami dotyczącymi promocji miast. Są w inwestycyjnych działach regionalnych, w miastach polskich i w dziale Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo (te dostępne tylko dla zarejestrowanych użytkowników).
> 
> Możnaby ustalić dla nich jedno miejsce i tam poprzerzucać - np. w działach regionalnych, kulturze, albo w jakimś innym np w dziale Akcje, Stowarzyszenia i Wydarzenia, w którym niewiele się dzieje - z nie przyklejonych z ostatniego miesiąca wyświetla się aktualnie 5 wątków.


A jak kiedyś pytałam o to samo, to mnie olano.


----------



## 625

demmat said:


> Ja apeluję o otworzenie wątku o ESK. Niech Wrocławianie wrzucają informacje o przygotowaniach do imprezy. Już chyba trolle nie będą się udzielać.


Przecież jest otwarty i wrzucamy.


----------



## MarcinK

partyzantka said:


> A jak kiedyś pytałam o to samo, to mnie olano.


Osobiście mi to nie przeszkadza, wiem gdzie czego szukać na forum. Sygnalizuję tylko to, co przy okazji aktualizowania spisów treści i przeglądania forum widzę, że można poprawić.


----------



## demmat

625 said:


> Przecież jest otwarty i wrzucamy.


Chodzi mi o ten w dziale "Kultura, Społeczeństwo..."


----------



## 625

demmat said:


> Chodzi mi o ten w dziale "Kultura, Społeczeństwo..."


No właśnie już niepotrzebny, dublowałby wrocławski.


----------



## miki100

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87314669&postcount=161
*post do usunięcia*


----------



## hif

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87320539&postcount=14



nsm1 PL said:


> Ha ha.Wszystko pieknie,wszysrtko ładnie,TYLKO NIECH LITWINI LEPIEJ POSKAŁADAJA TORE, KTÓRE-SPECJALNIE ROZEBRALI- by utrudnic trnasport ropy dla ORLEN Litwa. Przez to NASZ Orlen transportuje ją innym sposobemDROŻEJ. Wogóle utrudniają naszej inwestycji-Orlenowi-tam jak mogą [ za co i myPŁACIMYna stacjach..] G*oje robia nam tam na złość na każdym kroku... Więc mam nadzieje,ze i my się za nich weżmiemy,chocby w tym względzie  1 krok poczyniło niedawno PGE a propo el.atomowej i BARDZO DOBRZE
> 
> TAK NA MARGINESIE...



wtf?


----------



## 19Dako20

w wątku: *[Białystok] Osiedle na 1000lecia P.P. * zapanował ogólny chaos. Paru przyszłych lokatorów nowego budynku nie zna zasad ani poprawnej polszczyzny a tym bardziej netykiety. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466891&page=24

spam, obrzucanie mięsem.


----------



## eland1

Proszę o przeniesienie mojego postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84221614&postcount=1606
 z wątku o inwestycjach w Jaworznie, do nowo powstałego wątku o rozbudowie Elektrowni Jaworzno: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1466943 najlepiej przed post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87325922&postcount=25 by zachować chronologię. Dziękuję.


----------



## czarekt

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87337245&postcount=73144



RustySword said:


> Skoro nie mają zasad co obchodzi ich ktoś kto ma zasady i je łamie. To nie sprawa i problem tego kogoś?


czy taka wypowiedź w stosunku do ateistów nie narusza godności ludzi niewierzących ? i nie łamie regulaminu ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87339104&postcount=73163
może trochę przesadzam ale słowo durnie też jest trochę nie na miejscu


----------



## Signar

Tą pierwszą wypowiedź bym mu puścił bo to raczej brak wyedukowania bo kolega chyba nie rozróżnia czym jest ateizm.


----------



## 625

To post z PHP, nie składamy tu skarg.


----------



## kuniokun

Chciałem złozyć wniosek o upomnienie moderatora Macieksa. Ostanimi czasy wyłapuje moje wszystkie posty i najmniejsze odejście (często pozorne) uznaje za offtopic i karze brigiem. Przy czym inni użytkownicy mogą pisać nawet nie na temat.

Niech przykładem będzie wątek "Nieustający atak na Iran przed końcem września", gdzie dostałęm briga po tym jak odpowiedziałem innemu użytkownikowi, że Amerykanie nie mogą ćwiczyć wojsk na somalijskich piratach zamiast Iranie gdyż tymi drugimi zajeli się już Rosjanie, po czym doczepiłem film pokazujący jak Rosjanie strzelają do piratów. Inni uzytkownicy wrzucają screeny z gier komputerowych, trailery holywodzkich filmów, odchodząc od głównego tematu znacznie mocniej, jednak ich żadna kara nie dosięga. Myślę, że taki człowiek nie nadaje się na moderatora. Nie wiem co jest przyczyną tego, prawdopodobnie fakt róznych poglądów polityczno-ekonomicznych (gdybam).


----------



## Doon

Usuńcie te posty. Troszkę przesadziłem z jakością zdjęć, co do poziomu wątku. 

Posty 1429, 1430, 1440 z http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165948&page=72


----------



## pmaciej7

Przywróć treść tym postom, niech zostaną w celu naukowym.


----------



## Polex

Szanowni Panowie Moderatorzy,

czy, zamykając wątek o SN, wierzyliście, że to rozwiązuje problem rozmówek kibicowskich? A może powód jest inny? Jakkolwiek by nie było to sensowniej byłoby o powodzie napisać, a już z pewnością, odnieść się do postulatów ponownego otwarcia.

Póki co walnie przyczyniliście się do malutkiego burdeliku: posty o SN pojawiają się w "Otoczeniu", w "KSiW", w nowym "tworze":nuts:, a ostatnie zdjęcia ja zamieściłem na międzynarodowym.

I taka mała dygresja: sądziłem, że zbiorowa odpowiedzialność to już tylko historia, a tymczasem...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Zamknięcie wątku na dłużej to brak czasu z mojej strony. Przemek zamknął a ja nie zauważyłem, potem jak ktoś napisał mi na PM to zapomniałem.

Otwieram. Jak coś będzie nie związanego z tematem, czyli różne napinki kibicowskie, to zamykam z powrotem.


----------



## jmf556

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Jak coś będzie nie związanego z tematem, czyli różne napinki kibicowskie, to zamykam z powrotem.


Zupełnie nie rozumiem takiego podejścia. Nie można tak jak w przypadku innych wątków skasować posty oraz rozdać urlopy? Dlaczego cały wątek ma być zamykany z powodu tego, że jedna/kilka osób napiszą coś niewłaściwego?


----------



## .kp

Jakiś nowy user otworzył kolejny wątek o SN, czy to może odgórna inicjatywa? trudno się już połapać...


----------



## Polex

Ten nowy "twór" o SN jest ewidentnie do skasowania.


----------



## janex_wwa

Za robienie trzody w działach zagranicznych przez naszych rodaków są jakieś sankcje?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87537395#post87537395


----------



## 0maniek0

^^ naszego rodaka - liczba pojedyncza..ja widze tam tylko jednego idiote, tzw jedna idiota
ps. dzieki adminie *625* za otwarcie watku _[Bydgoszcz] Fotografie starsze i nowsze_


----------



## Polex

Forum szwankuje ze względu na śnieg, czy są inne powody?


----------



## proskarzysko

kflis said:


> Zupełnie nie rozumiem takiego podejścia. Nie można tak jak w przypadku innych wątków skasować posty oraz rozdać urlopy? Dlaczego cały wątek ma być zamykany z powodu tego, że jedna/kilka osób napiszą coś niewłaściwego?


Też tak uważam.
Z zamykaniem wątków jest jak z zamykaniem stadionów. Wygłupia się wąska grupa, a cierpią na tym wszyscy pozostali.
Wiem, że praca moda jest niewdzięczna, trzeba często czytać niezłe bzdury i je analizować pod kątem zgodności z regulaminem i netykietą, ale mimo to trzeba się wysilić.


----------



## kamilbuk

Do usunięcia:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87561726&postcount=1131


----------



## bart_breslau

Do wywalenia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87561828&postcount=203


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=420306

reklama w sygnaturze

edit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87558949&postcount=3209 czyżby powrót jednego z banitów?


----------



## Konrad.

Można prosić o otwarcie tematu stadionu Wisły w ukończonych? 

Albo chociaż wrzucić linka: http://www.gazetakrakowska.pl/artyk...w-ostateczny-termin-oddania-w-lutym,id,t.html


----------



## mateusz.el

post kompletnie nic nie wnosi do dyskusji o terminalu na lotnisku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87595169&postcount=2426


----------



## decapitated

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479718

Proszę o skasowanie tego wątku, nie o to mi chodziło.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=934557 ssiakiś bot
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=934564 też bot


----------



## FauxNews

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=12765718


----------



## 625

FauxNews said:


> Spam:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=12765718


CZY TY CZYTASZ CO DO CIEBIE PISZĘ? Podawaj linki, a nie jakieś śmieci.


----------



## FauxNews

625 said:


> CZY TY CZYTASZ CO DO CIEBIE PISZĘ? Podawaj linki, a nie jakieś śmieci.


Nie czytałem. 
U mnie ten link prowadzi do listy postów użyszkodnika.


----------



## Guest

Tylko u ciebie. Wklejasz albo link do wpisu, albo link do profilu.


----------



## FauxNews

^^ Ok, zanotowane.


----------



## khan_tengri

Mam prośbę o zmianę nazwy wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=842778

z: [Włochy 2008] Rzymski przewodnik
na: [Włochy] Rzym, Florencja, Piza i inne rejony Italii


^^
si
625


----------



## Petr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582707&page=28
wnioskuję o zmianę nazwy wątku na:
[Wola] Biurowiec Atrium One (kamieniczka=brig)
http://www.bazabiur.pl/galeria-biura-atrium-one.html


----------



## ANDY*krk

Założyłem nowy wątek o Galerii Bronowice w Krakowie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480618

Proszę o przeniesienie postów dotyczących wyżej wymienionej inwestycji z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=796372&page=78


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## 625

ANDY*krk said:


> Założyłem nowy wątek o Galerii Bronowice w Krakowie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480618
> 
> Proszę o przeniesienie postów dotyczących wyżej wymienionej inwestycji z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=796372&page=78


Wszystkich, czy tylko nieparzystych?


----------



## kaspric

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tematu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300497

na
[Piłka Ręczna] Mistrzostwa Europy 2012 w Serbii

ujednoliciłem tytuł z innymi sportowymi - pm7


----------



## jar_007

[Wrocław] Dworzec Główny [dyskusja=brig]
Ta nazw wątku to jakiś żart? Autoironia 625? czy tak na serio? 

Proszę o przywrócenie starej nazwy, z (kolor=bring)


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1172963&page=131

Prośba o wycięcie napinki między dwoma użytkownikami.


----------



## baron de m966

Kolega bombowiec już nie tylko trolluje, ale zaczyna też robić syf w wątkach: tyskie trolejbusy w gliwickiej infrastrukturze drogowej.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87741004&postcount=2374


----------



## pedro_kosz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477084&page=3

Miłej zabawy (w czyszczeniu wątku).


----------



## Pawelski

^^
Ty Judaszu . Cóż tam czyścić? Spokojnie se porozmawialiśmy :| - troszkę źle zostałem zrozumiany. Wyjaśniłem najdokładniej, najprościej jak umiałem i jest GIT! A że co poniektórym nie podoba się mój gust to już ich problem, nie mój .


----------



## Tygrys

Również uważam, że wątku nie powinno się czyścić. Powinno się go zamknąć, bo ten budynek jest adaptacją przedwojennego obiektu, a do Miss Polski wrzuca się tylko powojenne (chyba, że adaptacja przedwojennego mocno zmienia jego pierwotny wygląd).

Natomiast uważam, że moderator mógłby przeczytać tamtą "dyskusję" o gustach i wyciągnąć odpowiednie wnioski, tym bardziej jeśli miałby w pamięci podobne korelujące deprecjacje , w których dziwnym trafem biorą udział te same osoby/osoba. Niektórzy nie potrafią ocenić budynku (o co przecież chodzi w tym dziale forum i co jest/powinno być bardzo proste), zamiast tego bardziej ich obchodzi jak oceniają inni. Tasiemcowate dysputy nie powinny mieć miejsca, tym bardziej, że ich bohaterowie nie wyciągają z nich wniosków.


----------



## Pawelski

^^
Bana mu bana! Temu winnemu :|. Tym co wyciągają mi inne oceny i udowadniają mi brak obiektywizmu. Tym co poddają w wątpliwość moje oceny bo nie zgadza się to z ichnim widzimisię.


----------



## pedro_kosz

Pawelski said:


> ^^
> A że co poniektórym nie podoba się mój gust to już ich problem, nie mój .


Decyzja należy do moderatora, więc to nie jest problem i mój i Twój.


----------



## hajdut

proponuje usunąć http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87669523&postcount=3557
Nie ma/BB


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Tygrys said:


> Również uważam, że wątku nie powinno się czyścić. Powinno się go zamknąć, bo ten budynek jest adaptacją przedwojennego obiektu, a do Miss Polski wrzuca się tylko powojenne (chyba, że adaptacja przedwojennego mocno zmienia jego pierwotny wygląd).
> 
> Natomiast uważam, że moderator mógłby przeczytać tamtą "dyskusję" o gustach i wyciągnąć odpowiednie wnioski, tym bardziej jeśli miałby w pamięci podobne korelujące deprecjacje , w których dziwnym trafem biorą udział te same osoby/osoba. Niektórzy nie potrafią ocenić budynku (o co przecież chodzi w tym dziale forum i co jest/powinno być bardzo proste), zamiast tego bardziej ich obchodzi jak oceniają inni. Tasiemcowate dysputy nie powinny mieć miejsca, tym bardziej, że ich bohaterowie nie wyciągają z nich wniosków.


Toteż tydzień dla Pawelskiego i del wątku, bo rzeczywiście adaptacja.


----------



## TommeT

^^
A interlokutor Pawelskiego? Choćby za reklamę w sygnaturce? Wątku nie ma, dyskusji nie było, stopka zmieniona... można chyba odpuścić, nie? 

pzdr


----------



## Tygrys

^^

Myślę, że gdyby rzadziej się odpuszczało Pawelskiemu takie głupie dyskusje (pełno ich było), to rzadziej by miały miejsce.

Beton, dzięki za reakcję.


----------



## Mruczek

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Toteż tydzień dla Pawelskiego i del wątku, bo rzeczywiście adaptacja.


Hospodi, pomiłuj.

Wnoszę o amnestię dla Pawelskiego.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87763689#post87763689

wątek do usunięcia, ale ja bym sie przyjrzał autorowi. gość rejestruje się dziś tylko po to, żeby założyć taki wątek i od razu znajduje dział hydepark... mi to wygląda na powrót jakiegoś banity..


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Mruczek said:


> Hospodi, pomiłuj.
> 
> Wnoszę o amnestię dla Pawelskiego.


Recydywa. Oddalam.


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526295&page=219
Proszę o wyczyszczenie dwóch ostatnich stron tego wątku.


----------



## Dakaro

Użytkownik Krzysmen chyba nie wie co pisze... Post do usunięcia! 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461876&page=4


----------



## Bastian.

Myślę że czas już usunąć z tytułu myślnik i to co po nim. Od długiego czasu wiadomo o owym nowym inwestorze i już nikt nie pomyli starego i nowego inwestora. Z góry dziękuję.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456565

___
OK, P-S


----------



## jacca

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Toteż tydzień dla Pawelskiego i del wątku, bo rzeczywiście adaptacja.


No to jak to w końcu jest - najpierw budynek jest uznany za godzien MP (został wpisany przez Soboleusa na listę budynków w odpowiednim poście) a teraz już się nie nadaje?

A różnej maści lofty i browary w MP to nie adaptacje?


----------



## mateq

jacca said:


> A różnej maści lofty i browary w MP to nie adaptacje?


Które konkretnie? Każdy przypadek trzeba rozpatrywać indywidualnie. Przypominam, że z Miss poleciał nawet Hotel Andel's z Łodzi - w jego przypadku do oceny nadawał się tylko basen na dachu, w związku z czym tutaj trzeba by oceniać hmm... taras?


----------



## demmat

Przy okazji można by wywalić *Centrum Biurowe Zenit* z Łodzi i *Synergię*, również z tego miasta. Tak samo jak Andel's nie ma praktycznie nowej tkanki.


----------



## chmiel22

Proszę o rozpatrzenie mojej propozycji wprowadzenia briga dla osób poruszających temat lokalizacji nowego mostu w Toruniu. Most jest w budowie lecz cały czas znajdują się osoby, które rozpoczynają dyskusje na temat słuszności lokalizacji nowego mostu w danym miejscu.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=136232&page=94


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Może trzeba pomyśleć o dziale dla renowacji i adaptacji. Ile mamy miast, które organizują plebiscyty na najlepsze renowacje kamienic? Można by ustalić, że każde miasto wrzuca 2-3 rocznie + najciekawsze adaptacje przedwojennych budynków.


----------



## jacca

mateq said:


> Które konkretnie? Każdy przypadek trzeba rozpatrywać indywidualnie. Przypominam, że z Miss poleciał nawet Hotel Andel's z Łodzi - w jego przypadku do oceny nadawał się tylko basen na dachu, w związku z czym tutaj trzeba by oceniać hmm... taras?


Trzymając się tej koncepcji, czy w przypadku Loftów u Scheiblera czy City Parku oceniamy nadbudówki / przybudówki czy całość?



mateq said:


> Kompleks składa się z 3 budynków A, B, C, z których dwa pierwsze są po *rewitalizacji dawnych koszar wojskowych*.


... czyli w tym przypadku, idąc "cenzorskim" tokiem myślenia powinniśmy oceniać tylko budynek C, a A i B nie powinny być w ogóle zapostowane?

Przykłady wybrałem losowo (sorry ) - mają tylko zobrazować "urzędniczość" podejścia.


----------



## demmat

^^ Tak, powinno się oceniać nowe budynki, ewentualnie przybudówki. Ja tak robię. Można ocenić całość jako kompleks, współgranie starego z nowym, czy ocenić przestrzeń publiczną. Starą tkankę powinno się ignorować przy ocenie (chyba że jest spieprzona). 



Piotr-Stettin said:


> Może trzeba pomyśleć o dziale dla renowacji i adaptacji. Ile mamy miast, które organizują plebiscyty na najlepsze renowacje kamienic? Można by ustalić, że każde miasto wrzuca 2-3 rocznie + najciekawsze adaptacje przedwojennych budynków.


Też o tym myślałem, ale bardziej o takim zwykłym wątku w którym można by się chwalić takimi adaptacjami, czy świetnymi remontami zabytków. Nie ma zbiorczego wątku dla zabytków, a człowiek nie ma czasu żeby przeglądać te z poszczególnych miast.


----------



## PiotrG

Z wątku o SN:


dino2010 said:


> *UWAGA!* Komunikat: Autor tego wpisy został aresztowany na podstawie ustawy ACTA*


To już jest przesada.


----------



## demmat

Do tego zamieścił wpis w jeszcze innym wątku i założył temat w HP.


----------



## cichy87

O, ja w tej samej sprawie.


----------



## mateq

jacca said:


> Trzymając się tej koncepcji, czy w przypadku Loftów u Scheiblera czy City Parku oceniamy nadbudówki / przybudówki czy całość?
> 
> ... czyli w tym przypadku, idąc "cenzorskim" tokiem myślenia powinniśmy oceniać tylko budynek C, a A i B nie powinny być w ogóle zapostowane?
> 
> Przykłady wybrałem losowo (sorry ) - mają tylko zobrazować "urzędniczość" podejścia.


W City Parku ten główny budynek, największy i najczęściej pokazywany na zdjęciach jest w całości nowy. I jak sądzę to właśnie on ma największy wpływ na oceny. 

To robi wrażenie:










Tu nie bardzo jest co oceniać:










Nie zagłębiałem się w przypadek łódzkich Loftów, więc problemu nie poruszę. 

W Miss Polski oceniamy architekturę. Regulamin zakłada, iż architektura ta musiała powstać po II Wojnie Światowej. W omawianym przypadku ze Szczecina nie ma o tym mowy. Zdecydowanie zgadzam się, że to jest doskonała rewitalizacja oraz wartościowe nadanie nowej funkcji. Tylko, że my tutaj nie oceniamy rewitalizacji oraz stricte funkcji obiektów.


----------



## mateusz.el

proszę coś zrobić z postami *krzysiek8606a*, bo kolega zrobił totalny bałagan w wątkach:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767102&page=15
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=745756&page=4


----------



## pmaciej7

PiotrG said:


> Z wątku o SN:
> 
> To już jest przesada.





demmat said:


> Do tego zamieścił wpis w jeszcze innym wątku i założył temat w HP.


Zadziwia mnie poziom niewiedzy, czym jest ACTA i o co w tym wszystkicm chodzi.

Zadziwia mnie, jak społeczność internetowa całkowicie bezrefleksyjnie pozwala narzucać sobie poglądy przez grupkę krzykaczy.

I na koniec zadzwia mnie, jak słowo "ACTA" stało się kolejnym internetowym memem.


----------



## jacca

Nie chcę zostać źle zrozumiany - nie chcę przeprowadzać czystki w MP. Wierzę lub chcę wierzyć, że takie obiekty jak City Park, Lofty u Scheiblera, Lofty Zawisza mają uzasadnienie jako całość i nie oceniamy ich "budynków C", "nadbudówek" itp. Bo jeżeli tak to gdzie miejsce na urbanistykę, kontekst miejsca itp.?



mateq said:


> W City Parku ten główny budynek, największy i najczęściej pokazywany na zdjęciach jest w całości nowy. I jak sądzę to właśnie on ma największy wpływ na oceny.


Sądzę, że nie;



wooky said:


>


Swoją drogą, to chyba (?) zgodnie z regulaminem, post powinien zawierać zdjęcia tylko nowego obiektu oraz być zatytułowany "City Park - budynek C" 




mateq said:


> W Miss Polski oceniamy architekturę. Regulamin zakłada, iż architektura ta musiała powstać po II Wojnie Światowej. W omawianym przypadku ze Szczecina nie ma o tym mowy. Zdecydowanie zgadzam się, że to jest doskonała rewitalizacja oraz wartościowe nadanie nowej funkcji. Tylko, że my tutaj nie oceniamy rewitalizacji oraz stricte funkcji obiektów.


Wiem co oceniamy w Miss Polski. 



SoboleuS said:


> *Regulamin*
> 
> - w Miss Polski oceniamy budynki zbudowane w Polsce po II Wojnie Św. (decyduje data rozpoczęcia budowy), *dozwolone są przebudowy i rozbudowy przedwojennych obiektów*, natomiast nie można postować powojennych rekonstrukcji i renowacji budynków przedwojennych, a *także obiektów w których przebudowano jedynie wnętrza bez przebudowy na zewnątrz.*


Trzymając się tego kurczowo powinniśmy wyciąć z City Parku większość kompleksu gdyż nie jest przebudowana na zewnątrz.




Cała bieda Zajedni sztuki polega na tym, że jest stosunkowo niewielkim i bardzo charakterystycznym budynkiem. Rzecz w tym, że obiekt ten z racji swojej pierwotnej funkcji nie posiadał w ogóle elewacji frontowej:



Melankolic said:


>



Została zaprojektowana, nowa, lekka przeszklona fasada:



Piotr-Stettin said:


>


Taras o którym mowa jest tylko dodatkiem (chociaż też wpływa na proporcje całości bryły):



Adalbertos said:


>


Zmiany funkcjonalne, mając na uwadze istotność regulaminu, przemilczę.


Czy zatem, trzymając się ściśle litery regulaminu, bardziej przebudową jest obiekt który zyskał nową fasadę stanowiącą w tym przypadku o jego charakterze w 90% czy taka oto wypasiona klatka schodowa (Lofty Zawisza, drugie miejsce jako obiekt roku 2011):



SoboleuS said:


>



Jeszcze raz powtórzę: nie chcę przytaczanych obiektów wyrzucać z MP - chcę tylko wykazać wadę automatyzmu w podejmowaniu decyzji.


To tyle z mojej strony w formie zażalenia; jeżeli skarga nie zostanie uwzględniona - proszę nie odpisywać, nie ma sensu wlec polemiki tutaj.


----------



## mlodyy1985

Prośba o przeniesienie dyskusji od posta 2984 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343280&page=150 do wątku na temat lotniska http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569425&page=29


----------



## Nadril

Pożałowania godna wypowiedź w temacie o stosunkach polsko-litewskich. Apeluję do modów o reakcję:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87933631&postcount=595


----------



## Superkot634

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87939693&postcount=1409

SPAM...


----------



## krystiand

krystiand said:


> Bydgoszcz chce spokoju
> 
> Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku na "[Bydgoszcz] Metropolia Bydgoska [komentowanie = brig]"


Zmieni ktoś tą nazwę wątku? Od rana trzeba tam znowu posprzątać, chociażby z takich trolli




chriss44 said:


> O D P SIE OD TORUNIA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bastian.

Bot.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=937443

I jego spam do wywalenia.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87939958&postcount=4567


----------



## krajan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87942160&postcount=3046

Wyzywanie innego usera od durniów.


----------



## demmat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=937521

Unicestwić, wrzuca jakieś linki reklamowe.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=937521

Albo jakiś bot, albo spamer, albo głupek.


----------



## gdynianin8

Moglby ktorys z modow interweniowac w tymze watku:" [Gdynia] Altus - kompleks mieszkalno-usługowy / 19 kondygnacji" ?
Najpierw belkot o aranzacji mieszkan, teraz o wspolnotach mieszkaniowych. Jak widac do przyszlych mieszkancow tej inwestycji nie dociera, ze ten watek nie jest do tego typu informacji....


----------



## michael_siberia

demmat said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=937521
> 
> Unicestwić, wrzuca jakieś linki reklamowe.





nsolak said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=937521
> 
> Albo jakiś bot, albo spamer, albo głupek.


Najwyraźniej mamy nowy sposób tworzenia nicków przez boty.


----------



## maxam

Proszę o przerzucenie tego postu do odpowiedniego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1383758&page=5


----------



## Bandziorro

zróbcie porządek w wątku Sky Tower-owym. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1116287&page=262

Bełkot miedzy Wrocławianami a Warszawiakami sięga już dna... 

Albo niech chłopaki założą nowy temat o relacjach Warszawa-Wrocław : Wrocław : Warszawa itp.itd. Dzięki

^^
spóźniłeś się
625

^^ ale chyba nie dużo się spóźniłem. Podziękował


----------



## Eeeyeore

Osobiste wycieczki :



> Ty chłopcze takie rzeczy jadasz? myślałem, że Ty ''francuski piesek'' jak ten Twój z avatara w koronie, zawiodłem się.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87961598&postcount=743


----------



## jar_007

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87972655#post87972655
spam

--
ok, usunięte
youknow


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Panowie, ostatnimi czasy macie trochę roboty chyba 

Śmieć


----------



## Bastian.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87973867&postcount=3783

Yyy tylko brig ?. Raczej ban za spam powinien być.


----------



## krajan

Proszę usunąć spam:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87973349&postcount=469


dzięki


----------



## youknow

Wycięte.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

oddajcie nam czas na śmiech!!!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521993&page=1403


----------



## deteroos

^^Właśnie z tym szedłem. Inwazja nudziarzy na wątekhno:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

przenieść to:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88007393#post88007393
tutaj:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87926649#post87926649

proszę...


----------



## partyzantka

Nie, bo to nie jest lamerskie pytanie, tylko dyskusja tożsamościowa w kontekście urbanistycznym. Nie bądź taki pro.


----------



## shinzen

Proszę o przyjrzenie się wątkowi i posprzątanie. Przynajmniej od kilku stron jest flejm, jaki to polnord jest zły.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579418&page=52

To nie jest chyba miejsce dla frustratów wylewających swoje żale?


----------



## smar

Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=896966&highlight=wrze+347+nia na *[Września] Zdjęcia miasta i okolic*

--
ok
youknow


----------



## kornik rz

Najpierw coś takiego jakiś tydzień temu:



krzysmen said:


> Pięknie mój misiu, to był piękne wakacje  Za rok powtóreczka , łącznie z tą upojną nocą w wannie


a teraz to:



krzysmen said:


> Ruchać to mój misiaczku było komu a teraz to? hno: Ohh chyba bd musiał ci przypomnieć co to znaczy raz w dupe a dobrze:banana:


O co chodzi? To są jego jedyne posty.

To *były* jego jedyne posty. I więcej nie będzie - pm7


----------



## bloniaq_s8

partyzantka said:


> Nie, bo to nie jest lamerskie pytanie, tylko dyskusja tożsamościowa w kontekście urbanistycznym. Nie bądź taki pro.


to może załóżmy wątek "dlaczego niebo jest niebieskie?"

to też może być dyskusja w kontekście fizycznym... bezsens:|


----------



## krajan

Zaczepne, czy też obraźliwe określenia w kierunku innego usera:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88018571&postcount=3033


----------



## 625

^^
Misiotor: miesiąc.


----------



## demmat

Reklamodawca do odstrzału.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=938331


----------



## TommeT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88042299&postcount=19294


----------



## demmat

Dwie prośby.

Proszę o połączenie tych dwóch wątków:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=118782
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=144886

i nazwanie powstałego: *[Muranów] Inwestycje*

^^
OK - S.

Druga prośba. Może warto by było zaznaczyć w wątku o Stadionie Narodowym, żeby zakończyć dysputy o imprezie otwarcia. Zwolennicy i przeciwnicy zabrali głos. Nic już się*nie urodzi z tej dyskusji. Oczywiście bez usuwania dyskusji. 

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## masterteutonic

Niestety znów zaczyna się obrażanie. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88067980&postcount=3052 Czy można tego pana jakoś przywołać do porządku?





^^ Macieks


----------



## mateusz.el

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na* "OLT Express"*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435407&page=7




^^ Macieks


----------



## szym'car

Proszę o usunięcie wątku, który zdublowałem 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484723

ok / PLH


----------



## Bodrum

Pojazdy osobiste i OT do wywalenia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88134872&postcount=1713
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88151684&postcount=1719

ok - pm7


----------



## rediwan

Watek: 
[Gdańsk] Dworzec Główny
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88153973&postcount=835

postuluje o briga dla smiii za okreslenie "watacha szkopów"


----------



## DavidPL

Niedawno ten kolega dostał 3 dni briga, ale chyba nie pomogło... poziom jak na forum onetowym, albo jeszcze gorzej.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88166868&postcount=5305

Edit: dzięki


----------



## behemot

następny misjonarz..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88178564&postcount=645


----------



## szych

rediwan said:


> Watek:
> [Gdańsk] Dworzec Główny
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88153973&postcount=835
> 
> postuluje o briga dla smiii za okreslenie "watacha szkopów"


Dokładnie. Kaleczenie języka ojczystego powinno być karane. Wszyscy dobrze wiemy, że się pisze wata*h*a.


----------



## Petr

Mogę prosić o czasowe zamknięcie wątku. Od kilku dni nie ma żadnej nowej informacji, a dyskusja tym czasem zeszła do poziomu majtek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294205&page=196


----------



## Bastian.

A ja proszę o uspokojenie skłóconej arystokracji.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396701&page=65 od posta 1263 do posta 1299.


----------



## Polex

Trochę nudny i upierdliwy jest ten r6666. Wyciąga czyjeś posty sprzed 10 dni, wytyka nabijanie postów, a sam pisze posty jeden za drugim.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88209013#post88209013


----------



## pmaciej7

A to po 10 dniach post przestaje się liczyć?


----------



## Polex

Być może jesteś zwolennikiem takich "archeologów", być może masz wyznaczoną jakąś inną granicę niż 10 dni, być może nie przeszkadza Ci to, że wyciągany jest tekst, który (przed 10 dniami) otrzymał odpowiedź, być może nie dostrzegasz, że jest to zwykła prymitywna prowokacja, być może dla Ciebie pisanie przez kogoś posta po swoim postem jest czymś normalnym, ale... nie chce mi się wierzyć, że właśnie tak jest. Jeśli się mylę to sprostuj i napisz, że jestem w błędzie.


----------



## Petr

Proszę o posprzątanie tego syfu: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120917&page=18


----------



## hif

już th raz prosił o spokój ale widać to nie skutkuje. Ile można się kłócić, kto ma dwa kierunki i 5 tys pasażerów więcej? I delfin jak zwykle w tym udział bierze.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=144387&page=179
do wyczyszczenia sądzę.


----------



## 625

Blizz_krk 3 dni za wywołanie kolejnego CvC.


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1380173&highlight=

Prosiłbym o usunięcie tego wątku. Miałem wrzucać regularnie zdjęcia, ale niestety plany się skomplikowały i niepotrzebnie wątek zaśmieca forum.


----------



## zajf

Proszę o wyczyszczenie zacnego niegdyś wątku Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe z całego offtopa o Rutkowskim.


----------



## el_bartez

W sąsiednim wątku zero reakcji więc może w złym umieściłem, albo jest przyzwolenie na tego typu wypowiedzi?

Powtórzę więc:
Wnoszę o odpoczynek dla tego pana za żenującą wypowiedź


decapitated said:


> Szkoda, ze się nie połamał. Tego fiuciny mi nie szkoda i życzę mu jak najgorzej. Nie zasługuje, aby grać w tak wielkiej drużynie jak Barca.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88246755&postcount=666

A wypowiedź odnośnie tego zdjęcia
http://estaticos03.marca.com/imagen...elona/1328395844_extras_noticia_foton_7_1.jpg


----------



## wawrzula

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88309622#post88309622
Tego usera przydałoby się nauczyć edytowania postów


----------



## poldek.pajak

Czyli niniejszym określenie "fiucina" wchodzi do słownika ssc?


----------



## Dakaro

Proszę o wycięcie posta nr 41 . Przez przypadek wstawiłem dwa razy to samo
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1308573&page=3


----------



## Signar

Która to ta słuszna strona trybun?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88333765&postcount=31092

bo jeśli kolega w kontekście tego postu rozumie że tylko kibiców Warszawskiej drużyny 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88332493&postcount=7435

To chyba należy się brig


----------



## RadioP

Signar jeżeli otwarte przyznanie się do kibicowania konkretnej dużynie uznajesz za bład (musiałbyś całą koalicję wrocławsko-krakowsko-poznańską przywołać teżdo porządku) to rzeczywiście należą mi się #.
Ja nie uważem by tak było... ale to admini okreslą. Poza tym akurat w tym temacie brak jakichkolwiek obostrzeń.

Edyta: Szukając dowodów na moją niewinność wysoki adminie przytoczę tylko cytat od jednego Admina "Znowu zapraszam do wątku o Ekstraklasie, gdzie *można sobie psy na wszystkich wieszać do woli.* " koniec cytatu. To akurat la Beton w oryginale....


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

del


----------



## dawidny

Przez dziwny zbieg okoliczności zmienił mi się język forum na hiszpański gdzie mogę wrócić do podstawowego języka Forum? Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.


----------



## michael_siberia

Lewy dolny róg po zjechaniu na sam dół.


----------



## Tygrys

Proszę o reakcję w sprawie niewidzialnych fotek nowego usera:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88400567&postcount=2092

ok - naczelny misiolog


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=941884
Chyba nie muszę udowadniać, że to multikonto?


----------



## michael_siberia

Po raz kolejny postanowił udowodnić swoją głupotę


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Wyczyszczone.



dzik86 said:


> Ja bym na tych warszawiakow puścił bombe atomową, za naszą kasę szmaciarze sobie budują stadiony, a tu parę groszy nie chcę dołożyć.


tydzień


----------



## mayrah

Po co robic reklame deweloperom? Lepiej architektom ;-)


----------



## MichalJ

Tylko?


----------



## dannie

Myślę, że już czas najwyższy otworzyć wątek o ESK.
Emocje już dawno opadły, najbardziej zacietrzewieni fanatycy swoich miast zapomnieli o sprawie, a życie toczy się dalej... także w sprawie polskiej ESK.

Przypominam, że ESK to nie tylko 2016 r., ale cały proces przygotowawczy do tego kulminacyjnego momentu za 4 lata. O tym też warto byłoby na bieżąco się dowiadywać.

Poza tym pojawia się coraz więcej ciekawych tekstów i komentarzy do "Polski po ESK", które starają się ocenić pewne procesy, koncepcje, pomysły.

Trochę "nowych materiałów":

http://www.dziennikzachodni.pl/arty...iezy-2015-zdrojewski-brawo,id,t.html?cookie=1

http://www.instytutobywatelski.pl/4880/blogi/kwestie-miejskie/polskie-stolice-kultury

http://www.wroclaw.pl/doradza_jak_byc_europejska_stolica_kultury.dhtml

http://www.tokfm.pl/blogi/michal-syska/2012/02/europejska_stolica_kultury_festung_breslau_2016/1

http://bendyk.blog.polityka.pl/2012/02/05/lublin-miejska-rewolucja-z-acta-w-tle/


----------



## wawrzula

DEL
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88502736&postcount=25173
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88503603&postcount=25174



^^ Ok/ Macieks


----------



## Ksenofob

Han Solo said:


> Ja pamiętam, jak w 2010 po kłótni ze mną w wątku [chyba] o metrze Ksenofob napisał dramatyczne pożegnanie i zniknął na pół roku


 Nie po kłótni z Tobą***, tylko po podobnym do tego konflikcie z którymś z modów; i nie na pół roku, tylko na wakacje.



Han Solo said:


> Ze mną chyba trudno się pokłócić, więc raczej musi być niezłym zawodnikiem


 Ale jaki ładny list od Ciebie dostałem 
Co - nota bene - szczerze mnie zdziwiło :nuts:

X

*** OIDP nie zgodziłem się wówczas z "prawdami objawionymi", że II linia będzie rozbudowywana tylko na zachód i prosiłem - najwidoczniej zbyt uparcie - o jakiś dokument potwierdzający taką decyzję. Z dziwnych powodów nie chciano mi go przedstawić


----------



## pmaciej7

MichalJ said:


> Tylko?


Sam się sobie dziwię.


----------



## Elninio19PL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88507868#post88507868

Jakiś żałosny spamer...



^^ Odstrzelony/ Macieks


----------



## perdurabo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488198
Nie wiem o co chodzi koledze z tymi tematami bałtycko-ugrofińskimi ale chyba jednak lepiej by pasowały do działu politycznego a nie do hydeparku.

połączyłem, oczyściłem z głupot i przeniosłem - pm7


----------



## Rafis

Do skasowania

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88517496&postcount=25178


----------



## Signar

W wątku o narodowym znowu robi się onet wiec proszę o interwencję.


----------



## MichalJ

I jeszcze tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88515964&postcount=2141


----------



## kichosz

można by jakoś posklejać ponad 60 postów z tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=105785&page=172 
i może jakoś uświadomić autora jak używać forum


----------



## Sulej

Yesterday, 11:13 PM 
Today, 01:30 AM 

Dwie i pół godziny wrzucania pojedynczo zdjęć na imageshack i pisania pojedynczych postów.


----------



## kichosz

to samo zaczyna się w wątku o centrum kongresowym http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=110341&page=70


----------



## PLH

Załatwione.


----------



## khan_tengri

Zagranica - spis treści wg państw
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488376

Mam prośbę o przyklejenie w dziale Zagranica

taam... ktuś.. wisi - pm7


----------



## zygzak

Trolling:




bart123 said:


> Rok 2012 i dalej chca to budowachno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## demmat

Spamer: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=942922

Przy okazji warto usunąć posty.

^^
done
625


----------



## DavidPL

Mamy reinkarnację zbanowanego kolegi @Wojtek22 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88566319&postcount=5390
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88553597&postcount=5387


----------



## partyzantka

Chciałabym spytać modów poznańskich, co definiują w wątku o dworcu jako dyskusję [tak na wszelki słuczaj pytam, bo i tak tam tylko czytam]. Nie było mnie tydzień na forum i chyba ominęła mnie jakaś tragedia.


----------



## mateq

^^ mógłbym też napisać: post=brig , ale staram się być uprzejmy...


----------



## voy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=985598&page=6 

-> Maciek_Lublin sieje zamęt w wątku.


----------



## adikk

Piękny debiut.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88775039&postcount=4950


----------



## martin

Proszę o usunięcie ostatnich kilku stron trollingu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88785090&posted=1#post88785090

i prosze o ponowne umieszczenie w tytule dopisku [kamieniczka = brig] i wyciaganie konsekwencji. Tak chamskiego trollingu chyba nie ma w żadnym innym wątku


----------



## Bastian.

Oj nie przesadzaj, dyskusja nad tym które zabytki są warte zachowania też jest ważna. A wątek to plany na przyszłość. W stylu "Tu kiedyś stanie wieżowiec, ale jaki to jeszcze nie wiadomo, wróćmy do tej rozmowy za 10 lat". Będzie dyskusja o kamienicach, o wieżowcach itd itp. Jak się zmieni w merytoryczny czyli fotki, omawianie budowy to dyskusje o kamienicach będą w nim śmiecić, na razie niech się toczą.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Czemu mnie wylogowuje automatycznie?


----------



## TommeT

^^Bo Cię nie lubi.

I przy okazji podobne pytanie: czemu nie mogę się teleportować (mam monitor 22" i myszkę optyczną)? W googlach nie mogę nic znaleźć. POMOCY!

pzdr


----------



## Piotrek00

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88873848&postcount=13736
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88874219&postcount=13738


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Moim zdaniem powinno się pokazywać użytkownikom, co się na forum nie podoba. Zaraz tych linków nie będzie. Więc dla szerszej publiki:

W wątku, w którym za gadkę o burzeniu jest brig:


lcu said:


> Czemu ten szajs nie został zburzony bo w dalszym ciągu nie widze sensu remontowania tego złomu...


I odpowiedź na zwróconą uwagę: 



lcu said:


> a co to kółko polonistyczne? bo nie przypominam sobie tego brudasie.


----------



## Jakub

Gdzie są moje i innych posty o kolejce nadziemnej?


----------



## SoboleuS

Jakub said:


> Gdzie są moje i innych posty o kolejce nadziemnej?


Początkowo wylądowały w koszu, ale widzę że temat wzbudza zainteresowanie, więc przeniosłem do warszawskiego HP.


----------



## Bastian.

Dobra decyzja. Trochę za długi by ten offtop w wątku w którym on był.


----------



## Jakub

Okej dzięki! :cheers:


----------



## Wo92

Proszę o usunięcie: (posty #46-55, 58, 60, 62)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88505990&postcount=46
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88506157&postcount=47
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88506881&postcount=48
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88507069&postcount=49
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88521437&postcount=50
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88522276&postcount=51
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88535711&postcount=52
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88536366&postcount=53
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88536538&postcount=54
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88541307&postcount=55
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88585367&postcount=58
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88585729&postcount=60
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88585773&postcount=62


----------



## PLH

^^ Podając linki do każdego posta z osobna tracisz tylko czas. Posty do usunięcia mogę zaznaczyć tylko i wyłącznie ze strony danego wątku.


----------



## Wo92

Obiecuję poprawę następnym razem  Moja wina, moja wina


----------



## Atapy

Nie wiem, czy to odpowiedni wątek na moje pytanie, ale lepszego nie znalazłem. Czy komuś z Was przy poruszaniu się po forum wyskoczyło przekierowanie i okienku na środku strony na temat "wygrałeś Ipada" albo coś podobnego?


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja nie wygrałem żadnego Ipada


----------



## shinzen

Proszę o upomnienie dla tego pana. Można było to napisać w bardziej cywilizowany sposób.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88917624&postcount=5140


----------



## 625

glicek said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89125509&postcount=74974
> 
> 
> proszę o wykasowanie postu + briga


Za nieznajomość zasad PHP dla Ciebie?

@Mateusz.El, na tym polega ten wątek, że jest w nim dyskusja.


----------



## Petr

Może ktoś przerzuci odpowiednie posty z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=681652&page=65
do tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=218787&page=12
Posty 1295-1308: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87691620#post87691620 plus ten jeden: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87005702&postcount=1226 plus 1150-1158: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84694901#post84694901
I jeszcze nazwę tego drugiego wątku wypadało by zmienić na: [Śródmieście] Remont nadwiślańskiego bulwaru


----------



## partyzantka

Czy ktoś mógłby wyjaśnić kilku bydgoskim userom, że w wątkach inwestycyjnych piszemy o INWESTYCJACH, a wątek ze starymi fotkami mamy po to, by tam wrzucać te fotki? Bo mnie mówią, że się czepiam, a to naprawdę wprowadza niepotrzebny bałagan i jest jawnym offtopem, skoro wątek jest inwestycyjny, nie historyczny.
Dziękuję.


----------



## 625

Pod warunkiem, że dasz linki.


----------



## partyzantka

Na przykład #8759, i dalej. Tego jest znacznie więcej - nie mówię nawet o politykowaniu w co trzecim poście - ale nie mam czasu teraz szukać.


----------



## DavidPL

Proszę o interwencję. Znowu się pyskówki zaczynają. Na dodatek zbanowany wcześniej użytkownik znów się uaktywnił pod innym nickiem.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787782&page=273


----------



## bloniaq_s8

proszę o del ostatniego postu i niech wątek zniknie w otchłani forum


----------



## 625

Do ostatnich postów: możecie pisać całymi zdaniami? Bo ciężko zrozumieć, co, skąd, dokąd.


----------



## DavidPL

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89113413&postcount=5456
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88947094&postcount=5434
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88745516&postcount=5418
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88543545&postcount=5383

Kiedyś jako @Wojtek22, dzisiaj jako @Minister1

Teksty w stylu "nie lubie takiego pierdzenia." nie są na poziomie.

^^
zrobione, dzięki za szybką reakcję!
625


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ kurde sorki... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89157018#post89157018


----------



## Michał Ch.

Wrzucam tutaj, bo do kolejowej księgi prawie nikt nie zagląda: 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89171765#post89171765



lenin said:


> sory..ale taniej jest dowozić Wrocławek do Łodzi , a potem 40minutowa przesiada i do Warszawy regionalnymi!!..=to jest rachunek ekonomiczny!!..



...


----------



## MłodyWilk

Gość jest dziwny, wpada nam w środek zamojskiego kółka wzajemnej adoracji () i zaczyna robić problemy z niewiadomo czego, polecam się przyjrzeć: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=948562. Poza tym sam prosi o delete konta, więc..

pogoniony - pm7


----------



## Ksenofob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=948459

Nowy user o ksywie "hooligan88". Nie wiem, czy te "88" to jedynie bezmyślnie wpisany wiek, czy też skrót od Heil Hitler (ładnie komponujący się przy słowie hooligan), w każdym razie takie nicki wzbudzają obrzydzenie i wywołują zainteresowanie obcokrajowców.

X


----------



## TommeT

Ksenofob said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=948459w każdym razie takie nicki wzbudzają obrzydzenie i wywołują zainteresowanie obcokrajowców.


...a to może doprowadzić do ksenofobii...


----------



## Petr

Petr said:


> Może ktoś przerzuci odpowiednie posty z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=681652&page=65
> do tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=218787&page=12
> Posty 1295-1308: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87691620#post87691620 plus ten jeden: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87005702&postcount=1226 plus 1150-1158: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84694901#post84694901
> I jeszcze nazwę tego drugiego wątku wypadało by zmienić na: [Śródmieście] Remont nadwiślańskiego bulwaru


Ponawiam prośbę.


----------



## Van_Loosen

W wątku o II linii metra od postu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89142299&postcount=6970
do końca

Chciałem nawet stylem Betona wkleić stosownego mema o wycieczkach, ale wszystkie fajne zawierały wulgaryzmy


----------



## Ellilamas

czmiel1, mi też się ten nick nie podoba, z tego samego powodu. Oczywiście może to być tylko np. rocznik


----------



## wiewior

Czy można wytłumaczyć koledze, że obowiązują jednak trochę inne standardy cytowania newsów z innych stron?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89191473&postcount=5730

A tu ani dokładnego linka, ani nawet nie wiadomo, gdzie kończy się cytat, a zaczyna komentarz.

^^
dostał ostrzeżenie, a post poza tytułem artykułu skasowałem
625


----------



## gdynianin8

Jest podane zrodlo, link nie musi byc. Jesli w owym poscie masz trudnosci z odczytaniem co jest artykulem, a co komentarzem to gratuluje....


----------



## 625

gdynianin8 said:


> Jest podane zrodlo, link nie musi byc. Jesli w owym poscie masz trudnosci z odczytaniem co jest artykulem, a co komentarzem to gratuluje....


Masz obowiązek podawania linka. To było ostatnie ostrzeżenie.


----------



## Polex

Można było zrozumieć, że wątek o SN został zamknięty, trudniej zrozumieć, że nie przeniesiony do inwestycji ukończonych, ale zamknięcie od miesiąca wątku o SN to już jakieś nieporozumienie albo niebolesne schorzenie moda (ponoć skleroza nie boli).


----------



## Tygrys

W gdyńskich wątkach pojawił się nowy user o nicku Stoopenisy. Chyba nie powinno być na forum wulgarnych nicków. Póki co spłodził tylko dwa posty, więc może założenie przez niego nowego konta nie byłoby teraz żadnym gwałtem. Może jakiś mod pogadać o tym ze Stoopenisym?

Inną sprawą jest, że to chyba powrót, ale może nastąpiła pobanowa autorefleksja i warto poczekać. 

^^
Zbanowany
625


----------



## Fatalista

Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku na:

[Gdańsk] Budynek biurowy Alfa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780816



^^ Zrobione/ Macieks


----------



## Ulv

Post:



Marek_VF said:


> Niefunkcjonalna sraka godna lat 60. 6 za rozmach


----------



## Polex

I co z tym Otoczeniem SN?
Czy zdjęcia stamtąd wrzucać do Z44, czy do Cosmo?


----------



## partyzantka

A dlaczego Krzycho ma briga? Czy to ma jakiś związek z terminalem?


----------



## Mruczek

Ulv said:


> Marek_VF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niefunkcjonalna sraka godna lat 60. 6 za rozmach
Click to expand...

Pomyliłeś księgi. Z tym to do "najlepszych cytatów"


----------



## MichalJ

Stawiam wniosek o zakazanie w wątku o Złotej 44 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89736282#post89736282
dyskusji na temat wyższości okien na całą ścianę nad innymi rodzajami okien.


----------



## Piotrek00

^^ podpisuje się pod wnioskiem! Od tego jest hydepark...


----------



## zbieraj

...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572

błagam, zróbcie coś z tym offtopem :/

Może *[tematy nie związane z przebiegiem budowy = brig]* ?


----------



## MichalJ

Mało, że w kółko o oknach, to jeszcze post pod postem... Pomocy!!!


----------



## zbieraj

Dziękujemy


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku [Rzeszów] Inwestycje
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297778
na [Rzeszów] Planowane inwestycje, zapowiedzi, promocja miasta
Tytuł będzie zgodny ze stanem faktycznym i wątek nie będzie mylony z tym "W budowie"



^^ Zrobione/ Macieks


Dzięki


----------



## grzechool

Zapomniałem polla w konkursie UPC. 

Dodałby ktoś?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89752240#post89752240
Pytanie: :dunno:
Odp: 10, 9, 8, 7 
 Dzięki wielkie.

ok - pm7


----------



## janex_wwa

Takie pytanko. Czy ten wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316120&page=1568

...nie miał być przeniesiony do ukończonych?

Ok/BB


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=578119 zrobi ktoś coś z tym trollem? Ciągle wypisuje bzdury we wrocławskich wątkach - sportowym i stadionowym.


^^ Zrobione - 3 dni briga/ Macieks


----------



## marciink88

Proszę o moderację tego http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=1272 tematu, ostatnie 3-4 strony to jakiś bełkot którego nie da się czytać, słowne przepychanki i jednolinijkowe posty.



^^ Zrobione, względnie wysprzątane/ Macieks


----------



## DavidPL

Wątek do usunięcia/przeniesienia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499237



^^ Zrobione, usunięte/ Macieks


----------



## krystiand

Co kilka stron powraca temat "czy mi się wydaje, czy te filary są za nisko i sie trakcja tramwajowa nie zmieści?", to już się staje nudne. Wrzucałem wycinki z projektu, ale to nie pomaga. Mógłby ktoś zmienić nazwę wątku na "[Bydgoszcz] Trasa Uniwersytecka i most Kaczyńskiego (za niskie filary na Jagiellońskiej = brig)" 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026481&page=75


----------



## partyzantka

Przy okazji można wywalić drugi człon nazwy, bo wcale nie wiadomo, czy most rzeczywiście będzie nosił to imię.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90050695#post90050695

Proszę o dodanie na końcu nazwy wątku:

[Łódź] Budowa linii tramwajowej na Olechów + modernizacja trasy Retkinia - Widzew *(Tunel i Węzeł Centrum)*.

Dziękuję.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90047834#post90047834

^^ Proszę o postsprzątanie i najlepiej zamknięcie tematu do momentu wznowienia budowy.


----------



## krystiand

partyzantka said:


> proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji stąd od postu #888 d końca tutaj.


Podbijam, bo dalej ciągną OT, doszli już do postu 899

ok - pm7


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Wesoły Romek;90051415 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90050695#post90050695
> 
> Proszę o dodanie na końcu nazwy wątku:
> 
> [Łódź] Budowa linii tramwajowej na Olechów + modernizacja trasy Retkinia - Widzew *(Tunel i Węzeł Centrum)*.
> 
> Dziękuję.


Ponawiam.

I proszę o otwarcie tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=492641&page=22.


----------



## Bandziorro

Bardzo proszę o zmianę tematu wątku *Afrykarium - Oceanarium we Wrocławskim Ogrodzie Zoologicznym.* na *[Wrocław] Afrykarium - Życiodajne wody Afryki* /chyba taki tytuł jest najlepszy/. I jeszcze jedna ważna sprawa. Jeżeli była by taka możliwość proszę o przeniesie wszystkich informacji /wizki, odnośniki do artykułów/ z tematu *[Wrocław] Inwestycje w Zoo* dotyczących budowy Afrykarium do tego nowo utworzonego tematu. Z góry dziękuję


edit
lub *[Wrocław] Afrykarium* Sam nie wiem który lepszy


----------



## Petr

może ktoś wyciąć ten OT o Emilce?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90126014#post90126014

Może - S.


----------



## naOKOlo

Witam 
Czy dało by radę zmiejszyć te zdjęcia bo kolosalne mi wychodzą 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90156374&postcount=634
Nie wiem co się dzieje 

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT


----------



## Bastian.

Popatrz na ustawienia w aparacie. Pewnie masz ustawioną dużą rozdzielczość. Możesz też zmiejszyć fotki w Paint: narzędzie "Zmniejsz rozmiar" i wybierasz opcję Piksele. Pożądana wielkość na forum to 1024x768.


----------



## pmaciej7

pomniejszanie obrazków w Paincie to wyjątkowo żmudna robota. Można sobie ściągnąć programy do grupowego zmniejszania fotek. Imageshack też ma opcję zmniejszania fotek przy wgrywaniu.


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90179372&postcount=1477

Uprasza się o wywalenie. Także ewentualnego ciągu dalszego.


----------



## wiewior

Trochę chyba długa sygnaturka:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90180291&postcount=6826


----------



## demmat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=946483

Reklama


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1502895

Literówka w tytule wątku.

^^
Jaka? Przeniosłem do zabytków.
625


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90195257&postcount=3548
Proszę o ostrzeżenie i skasowanie - takie "wiem, ale nie powiem" w pogardliwym tonie w temacie, który, jak się okazuje, wyzwala sporo emocji, jest moim zdaniem kolejną prowokacją.


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o skasowanie tych postów.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90189749&postcount=14243
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90200619&postcount=14247
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90203892&postcount=14253
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90189706&postcount=1711
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90203916&postcount=1712

ok - pm7


----------



## Petr

hmmm http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90209387&postcount=10469

7dni bana/BB


----------



## Bastian.

Dziękuję za spełnienie powyższej prośby.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

o ja właśnie w tej sprawie... banować nie czekać! :banned:


edit:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89678573&postcount=65 wywalić tego posta proszę!!! co za tupet cytować kilkanaście zdjęć :|


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503392
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503385

Dopiero co wrzuciłem; zagapiłem się i nie zauważyłem, że jutro nowa edycja. Możecie usunąć? Będę wdzięczny bardzo


----------



## Bastian.

Do usunięcia. Z góry dziękuję.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90237993&postcount=1462
__
ok, P-S


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Bastian. said:


> *bloniaq*-nie przesadzasz ?. Co najwyżej briga za takie uczynki. Jak będzie obrażać dalej to wtedy kolejny brig i za 3 razem ban jak nie będzie poprawy.


zwykłe zwalczanie konkurencji, wpisz maciomann w googlach...


----------



## Marcin

Mam taki szalony pomysl, aby na forum zalozyc instytucje prawne, typu sad, prokuratura ... Modowie by sobie odpoczeli od trollow ktorzy wielokrotnie sie rejestruja i nie moga pogodzic sie z banem, a zbanowani czujacy sie niesprawiedliwie potraktowani dostali by szanse na sprawiedliwe i bezstronnicze rozpatrzenie ich sprawy.


----------



## Bastian.

No ale przecież modowie są sądem. A regulamin forum prawem. Za złamanie prawa (regulaminu) sędzia (mod) karze brigami i banami.


----------



## Redzio

^^

No ale często nie ma szansy na usprawiedliwienie się lub przeprosiny. Doskonałym przykładem była (wcześniejsza) sprawa *sopia*.
Przeczytał skargę którą ktoś na niego wydał i przeprosił uprzedzając moderatora. Gdyby na przykład nie zajrzał do tego wątku dostałby briga na miesiąc. Ale po przeprosinach i częściowej obronie został wyczyszczony.

Oczywiście o tym co się stało później nie wspomnę.hno:


----------



## Marcin

Bastian. said:


> No ale przecież modowie są sądem. A regulamin forum prawem. Za złamanie prawa (regulaminu) sędzia (mod) karze brigami i banami.


Tylko ze to takie panstwo policyjne, gdzie wladza ustawodawcza, wladza sadownicza i wladza wykonawcza jest reprezontowana w jednej osobie – nie dziwie sie ze pomalu na forum rosnie grupa forumowiczow ktorzy stoja w opozycji do modow z powodu rosnacego poczucia niesprawiedliwego traktowania.

Mi zreszta nie przeszkadza obecny status quo, chcialem rzucic propozycje – ktora rowniez mi sie podoba. Mogla by to byc fajna zabawa, a rownoczesnie moglo by to wzbogacic kulture na forum i ucywilizowac obyczaje.


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

I pomyśleć, że ja go broniłem... hno:


----------



## Redzio

Tomasz M. Bladyniec said:


> I pomyśleć, że ja go broniłem... hno:



Ja też. Wtedy wydawał mi się wzorowym użytkownikiem. 

CZŁOWIEKU NIKT NIE ROBIŁ NA CIEBIE NAGONKI. ZOSTAŁEŚ POTRAKTOWANY TAK JAK TYSIĄCE UŻYTKOWNIKÓW TEGO FORUM.

EDIT: Skasowaliście jego posty skasujcie też moje. Najlepiej wyczyścić całą dyskusję.


----------



## Redzio

coolstorybro said:


> Proszę o usunięcie tego wątku:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90367233#post90367233



Wątku? Chyba Twoich zdjęć.

EDIT: Skasowaliście jego posty skasujcie też moje. Najlepiej wyczyścić całą dyskusję.


----------



## batmans

zrozum, że to co wklejałeś na forum to odnośniki, a nie zdjęcia. Więc jesli chcesz usunąć je z forum wykasuj je z serwera, proste.
Zresztą jak widziałem w Twoim autorskim wątku linki do zdjęć powygasały, więc proszę nie bij tu piany.


----------



## krystiand

Ale te zdjęcia nie są na tym forum, są na zewnętrznym serwerze, na który SAM wrzuciłeś zdjęcia. Takiej dziecinady dawno tutaj nie było


----------



## Signar

Zgłaszaj zobaczymy co sąd powie. Dodam tylko że jak weźmiesz "quote" swojego postu to zobaczysz tam link do zewnętrznego serwisu gdzie fizycznie są Twoje materiały. I w związku z tym sąd oddali Twoje roszczenie bo gdyby było inaczej to już dawno pozamykane byłby portale typu iitv.info/peb.pl i inne tego typu gdzie wymieniane są tylko linki do materiałów.


----------



## jaca5a

Proszę zmianę nazwy wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359405 na Prusy Wschodnie i Zachodnie. Jeszcze mała prośba, dużo miejscowości w moim wątku jest i będzie z województwa Pomorskiego. Fajnie by było jakby wątek pojawił się też w województwie Pomorskim.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam


----------



## talkinghead

http://forumprawne.org/prawo-autorskie/95161-usuniecie-postow-prawo-autorskie-do-postow.html



> Wreszcie weekend, mogę się odgrzebać z paru starszych spraw. Może ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda, może ktoś jeszcze mnie czyta?
> 
> Z ciekawą sprawą zwrócił się do mnie jeden z miłych Czytelników bloga: czy posty na forum internetowym stanowią utwór w rozumieniu prawa autorskiego, a zatem czy ich autor może nimi dysponować w sposób określony przepisami ustawy?
> 
> Poszło zapewne o jakąś aferkę, ktoś się z kimś pożarł, więc admin dostał życzenie: chcę, żeby nic co moje tu się nie ostało. To kilkaset wypowiedzi z kilku czy kilkunastu miesięcy, technicznie sprawa do załatwienia, ale w ten sposób każdy z wątków zostaje poszatkowany, traci sens, ład i skład. Do tego robi się precedens - jeśli nie odmówi się jednemu, zaraz znajdzie się następny, który będzie chciał zabrać swoje zabawki.
> Pytanie: czy admin powinien spełnić oczekiwania obrażonego uczestnika forum?
> 
> Odpowiedź - jak to u prawników - nie będzie jednoznaczna (malkontent click zaraz mi powie, że to prawnicze odwracanie kota ogonem). Podstawowa sprawa: czy posty, co do których jest żądanie usunięcia spełniają wymóg uznania ich za utwory w rozumieniu przepisów ustawy o prawie autorskim? Trzeba bowiem pamiętać - na co nie każdy zwraca uwagę - że zgodnie z art. 1 ust. 1 pr.aut. utworem będzie każdy 1) przejaw działalności twórczej 2) o indywidualnym charakterze.
> Nie będzie zatem utworu bez oryginalnych działań kreacyjnych intelektu człowieka, prowadzących do powstania dzieła, które jest dostatecznie rozróżnialne od innych wytworów ludzkiego umysłu. Barta i Markiewicz nazywają to po ludzku: liczy się oryginalność i indywidualność twórczości.
> 
> Do powstania utworu nie będzie zatem prowadziły zarówno działania techniczne (przypadkowe mazy głupawego komputera), bądź wynikające z odgórnie ustalonych wytycznych (sposób wykonania zdjęcia do paszportu określają wyłącznie przepisy prawa, fotograf-rzemieślnik nie ma nic do dodania), ale i przysłowiowa pamiątkowa fotka spod Kolumny Zygmunta (niezależnie od tego czy pstryknie ją poproszony przechodzeń czy samowyzwalacz). (W takich chwilach wracam zawsze do obrazów Opałki i filmowej twórczości Maud Lebowski... i to nie tylko po to, aby udowodnić, że "czytam Szopena i Sienkiewicza gram".)
> Tu ciekawostka - ochronie prawnoautorskiej nie podlegają także wymyślone postaci sceniczne, kabaretowe czy literackie; tak przynajmniej orzekł Sąd Apelacyjny w Krakowie w wyroku z 7 lutego 1995 r., sygn. akt I ACr 697/94, w sprawie Genowefy Pigwy.
> 
> Reasumując - i to chyba najważniejsze zdanie dzisiejszej lekcji, zakonotujcie je sobie - trzeba zapamiętać, że na miano utworu w rozumieniu prawa autorskiego zasługuje tylko efekt indywidualnej pracy twórczej człowieka, którą da się dostatecznie odróżnić od innego przejawu działalności ludzkiej.
> 
> Wracając do tematu, do naszego forum. Przekładając powyższą teorię na praktykę: jest znaczne prawdopodobieństwo, że jeśli to forum dla poetów, zaś urażony forumowicz to młody, a obiecujący twórca przyszłej "Eneidy", który w każdym poście chwalił się swą twórczością, to wówczas możemy przypuszać, że faktycznie te posty są utworami podlegającymi ochronie. Podobne ryzyko istnieje w przypadku forum koderów (kod źródłowy to także utwór) bądź portalu dla fotografów. Utworem będzie bowiem wiersz, zdjęcie czy zaprezentowany kod źródłowy. Ale zwykłe ple-ple (a 99% internetowych pogaduszek to wyłącznie ple-ple) na miano utworu nigdy nie zasłuży.
> 
> Owszem, może i warto w regulaminie "ambitniejszego" forum zaznaczyć, że autor wpisu udziela równocześnie nieograniczonej czasem zgody na rozpowszechnianie jego treści w internecie. Może i warto pamiętać o treści art. 29 ust. 1 pr.aut. (tu na uwagę zasługują moje ulubione, acz częstokroć niedoceniane prawa gatunku twórczości), ale ogólnie nie dajmy się zwariować.
> Nie każde trzy zdania na krzyż stanowią utwór, do którego należałoby stosować ustawę.


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90373906#post90373906

spam ?

ok/BB


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90376543#post90376543

do usunięcia.

ok/BB


----------



## Bastian.

Marcin said:


> Tylko ze to takie panstwo policyjne, gdzie wladza ustawodawcza, wladza sadownicza i wladza wykonawcza jest reprezontowana w jednej osobie – nie dziwie sie ze pomalu na forum rosnie grupa forumowiczow ktorzy stoja w opozycji do modow z powodu rosnacego poczucia niesprawiedliwego traktowania.
> 
> Mi zreszta nie przeszkadza obecny status quo, chcialem rzucic propozycje – ktora rowniez mi sie podoba. Mogla by to byc fajna zabawa, a rownoczesnie moglo by to wzbogacic kulture na forum i ucywilizowac obyczaje.


To wtedy niech dwie strony, mod i user zgłoszą sprawę swojego konfliktu do innego moda i niech on rozpatruje ich skargę i wyda wyrok. Najlepiej gdyby tym się 625 zajmował bez patrzenia że dany mod to np. jego sąsiad z kamienicy. 

Może by to była fajna zabawa i wbogaciło by to forum ale wolał bym aby takie brudy nie były prane publicznie.


----------



## Guest

Kogo to kolejne konto?


----------



## MichalJ

Nie mówi się "kogo" tylko "czyje".


----------



## Bastian.

Tak jakby jakiś bot patrząc po wątkach w jakich pisał i co pisał. Ale nie reklamuje nic. Ciekawa osoba.


----------



## wiewior

Długawa sygnaturka: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90407607&postcount=7333

ok/th


----------



## batmans

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=959397

nijaki aroo, nowy użytkownik, 4 posty o tym samym do tego pozakładał nowe wątki w różnych działach.


----------



## truman-lodge

Dobra, panowie. Żarty się skończyły. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=178 

I do końca  Kto się za to weźmie, nudzić się nie będzie.
PS. Apeluję o szybką i bezwględną interwencję, bo pewien pan się ostro rozkręca.

PS2. O, proszę. Ostatni post... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1045193&page=13


----------



## letowniak

Mam prośbę czy można zmienić Poll tak aby były widoczne osoby które oddały głos. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505278


----------



## markus1234

anonimowo lepiej :happy:


----------



## panAeL

truman-lodge said:


> Dobra, panowie. Żarty się skończyły.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=178
> 
> I do końca  Kto się za to weźmie, nudzić się nie będzie.
> PS. Apeluję o szybką i bezwględną interwencję, bo pewien pan się ostro rozkręca.


Bydgoszczanie za to pozostaja nieskazitelnie czyści. xD Owszem, student medycyny to troll jakich mało, ale nieraz Torunianie podejmowali próby rzeczowej dyskusji, która kończyła się na "nie znasz się, marszałek jest zdrajcą narodu i pompuje cała kasę w Toruń". Ten wątek powinien zostać permanentnie zamknięty, ewentualnie utworzony powinien zostać temat "Metropolia", gdzie userzy z Torunia nie byli by traktowani jak wrogowie nie mający wstępu. 


truman-lodge said:


> PS2. O, proszę. Ostatni post... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1045193&page=13


Skoro tak, to proponuje dodac do regulaminu forum, że za wskazywanie wyższości Torunia nad Bydgoszczą w jakiejkolwiek dziedzinie (chociażby chodziło o ilość wiewiórek w parkach), należy się ban. :lol:


----------



## truman-lodge

^^ Szczerze mówiąc, nie pamiętam, kiedy ostatnio torunianie podejmowali próby rzeczowej dyskusji. Zazwyczaj sprowadza się to do wyliczania stężenia gotyku, prognoz demograficznych, rozmachu inwestycyjnego (po części za pieniądze przydzielone od marszałka, a jak.). Pewien user z Bydgoszczy kilka (może teraz już kilkanaście) poczynił bardzo rzeczowe porównanie potencjałów obu miast w kontekście rządowych wymogów dla metropolii - wszyscy liczyli, że po tak do bólu merytorycznym poście, wreszcie ucichną wrzutki zza puszczy. No niestety, jeszcze nie ucichły 

Z tym ostatnim pomysłem to lepiej nie kracz


----------



## Melankolic

> Ten wątek powinien zostać permanentnie zamknięty, ewentualnie utworzony powinien zostać temat "Metropolia"


 Imo nie robić nic z tym wątkiem bo przeniosą się do innych.


----------



## 0maniek0

^^ byly plany przenisienia sie do watkow szczecinskich...na razie wszystko jest w fazie projektowania - trzeba czekac




Thorunium91 said:


> Niestety bulwary nad Brdą nigdy nie będą tak wspaniałe jak ten nadwiślański w Toruniu ... jest mało ławek i niestety brak ścieżki rowerowej :/


tak, bydgoszczanie nie sa bez winy
tego typu posty wypisywane sa nagminnie przez torunskich forumowiczow
niestety gro bydgoskich uzytkownikow nie wychwytujac tak prostackich prowokacji, odpowiada, zachowujac sie jak zwykle tumany


----------



## pmaciej7

truman-lodge said:


> Kto się za to weźmie, nudzić się nie będzie.


Na razie: 

bydgoskipatriota - 2 tygodnie - wyzwiska
Thorunium91 - 2 tygodnie - trolling

Jeszcze tam wrócę.


----------



## Han Solo

pawelM said:


> ciekawe ile lat beda budowac 2 linie hahah 20 ? :nuts:
> i pewnie cos znowu spartola tak jak stadion hahaha warszawa hahah





http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90451421&postcount=7345

Poproszę o wykasowanie tego postu. ach ta polska emigracja.


----------



## Bastian.

Wyznaczcie modów dla bydgoszczy i torunia i niech oni tam sprzątają. Będą na bieżąco w dyskusjach to będzie łatwiej o porządek.


----------



## Redzio

Mam małe pytanko. Czy na SSC istnieje wątek, gdzie można znaleźć użytkownika w taki sposób:

Wpisujesz np. Łowicz i pokazują Ci się wszyscy użytkownicy z tego miasta.


----------



## partyzantka

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90457879&postcount=3663

Fajne, nie?


----------



## Mruczek

partyzantka said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90457879&postcount=3663
> 
> Fajne, nie?


Wytrawny intelektualista, który subtelnie nawiązuje do "Rejsu" Piwowskiego Dać mu szansę!


----------



## Molibden

Witam, 
proszę o zmianę nazwa wątku:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505482
poprzez wycięcie "Szpital-" z nawiasu kwadratowego

EDIT: nie wiem komu, ale dzięki


----------



## 625

partyzantka said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90457879&postcount=3663
> 
> Fajne, nie?





chriss45 said:


> to forum jest tendencyjne a osoba która usuwa posty jest debilem mozesz mnie zbanować na 100 lat mam to gdzies


Fajosko!


----------



## Perun

^^ Ustawić mu wygaśnięcie bana na 15.04.2112


----------



## Szatek

Nie wiem, czy to odpowiednie miejsce na takie apele, ale uprasza się gorące polskie głowy z DLM o zachowanie minimum powagi. Takiego syfu jeszcze tam nie widziałem- gdziekolwiek kliknę, tam widzę ostrą "wojenkę" z udziałem naszych. Nie zdziwcie się, gdy użytkownicy z polskim IP dostaną kolektywnego bana w tym podforum. Coraz mocniej się na to zanosi....

http://oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/write.ign.com/74557/2012/03/my-brain-is-full-of-****-300x190.png


----------



## Petr

może ktoś posprzątać? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320796&page=65
co za dużo, to niezdrowo...


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

W związku z objęciem większości dużych polskich miast usługą Google Street View, proponuję w pierwszym poście każdej inwestycji umieszczać link do danej lokalizacji.

Przykład:

Złota 44, Warszawa


----------



## Michał78

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=959958
Spamer z archiramy.


----------



## krzewi

Uzytkownik wrócił do pisania po pewnym czasie na UPC i znów zaczyna robić śmietnik w konkursie podobnie jak poprzednio. Nie potrafi sie dostosować do zasad i znów próbuje zmieniac je na siłe wbrew ustalonej racji większościpoprzednim razem. ( Chodzi o sposób oceniania zdjęć ). 

Soboleus zwrócił mu uwagę:


SoboleuS said:


> W demokratycznym głosowaniu ustaliliśmy że używamy skali 7-10 a nie 1-4 i nie mam ochoty znów wracać do tego tematu.


tak jak część użytkowników a ten dalej swoje:


lewandovski said:


> Dlaczego, system sie nie sprawdza wiec mozna pogadac o zmianach.


Na normalne słowa nie reaguje, na mocneijsze przytyki z mojej strony od razu kpi z człowieka:


lewandovski said:


> Pajacyku drogi mam wrazenie, ze rozmowa doroslych jest dla ciebie zbyt trudna i nie rozumiesz jeszcze pewnych kwestii.


Doprowadzi to do ponownego dodania jadu do konkursu jak to było kiedyś.
Może chociażby dodajmy do Regulaminu UPC - zmiana skali oceniania = BRIG ? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505926


----------



## RobsonC

[A2] Stryków (bez węzła) - Konotopa [Euro2012, opłaty = brig]

Mozna zaprosic do sprzatnia?
Pozdr
R

Drogowa księga skarg i wniosków. pm7


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90564766#post90564766

proszę o posprzątanie z polityki tego wątku


----------



## Mateusz

Proszę o zamknięcie lub usunięcie tego tematu. Przez pomyłkę otworzyłem nowy wątek, zamiast napisać jednego posta w innym wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506783

ok - pm7


----------



## DavidPL

Zbanowany użytkownik powrócił po raz drugi. Wcześniej @Wojtek22, potem @minister1. Dziś ukrywa się jako @lipski. Wytrzymał z kulturą wypowiedzi tylko do 10 posta 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90582439&postcount=5780

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90580209&postcount=5776

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90568377&postcount=5771

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90566743&postcount=5767

ban / PLH


----------



## Jaroslaw

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094

Transport Miejski, Warszawa, "Budowa II Linii Metra": o budowie II linii jest akurat w tym wątku najmniej. Istnieją inne wątki na spory o urbanistyke oraz wizje metra, prosze o interwencje.


----------



## BN

Można pozbyć się tego spamera http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90594254&postcount=7844

Warto też do Muratora napisać e-maila, żeby przestali bawić się w marketing szeptany


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o modyfikacje tytułów wątków dworcowych:
*[Praga Północ] Dworzec Warszawa Wschodnia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538832
Dworzec Wschodni jest na granicy dzielnic, na Pradze Północ jest tylko hala dalekobieżna, reszta, czyli perony, hala podmiejska, nawet membranowe wiaty dla autobusów to *Praga Południe*. Większość ostatnich fotorelacji to teren Pragi Południe.

*[Ochota] Dworzec Warszawa Zachodnia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520250
Dworzec kolejowy Warszawa Zachodnia *w całości* (perony i budynek dworca) znajduje się na terenie dzielnicy *Wola*. Na terenie Ochoty jest tylko dworzec PKS (o którym w tym wątku nikt nie pisze) oraz być może kiedyś w przyszłości będzie tam nowy budynek dworca kolejowego.


----------



## Han Solo

Takie pytanie mnie naszło: co się dzieje z kalle sg ? W ogóle go nie "widzę" ostatnio.


----------



## demmat

MichalJ, a może poprostu trzeba wprowadzić podwójne nazewnictwo. W końcu w obu przypadkach prawie na równi dyskutuje się o obydwu częściach? Ja był bym za takim nazewnictwem: 
[Praga Północ/Południe] Dworzec Warszawa Wschodnia
[Ochota/Wola] Dworzec Warszawa Zachodnia


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ hmm a po co zmieniać nazwy? przecież to chodzi o to, żeby się można było mniej więcej zorientować w liście tematów... po za tym nie ma to najmniejszego znaczenia...


----------



## DavidPL

^^
SSC jest często cytowane w mediach jako fachowe forum. I to zazwyczaj jego użytkownicy poprawiają dziennikarzy, a nie odwrotnie. Więc niech lepiej tak zostanie


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

MichalJ said:


> Proszę o modyfikacje tytułów wątków dworcowych:
> *[Praga Północ] Dworzec Warszawa Wschodnia*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538832
> Dworzec Wschodni jest na granicy dzielnic, na Pradze Północ jest tylko hala dalekobieżna, reszta, czyli perony, hala podmiejska, nawet membranowe wiaty dla autobusów to *Praga Południe*. Większość ostatnich fotorelacji to teren Pragi Południe.
> 
> *[Ochota] Dworzec Warszawa Zachodnia*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520250
> Dworzec kolejowy Warszawa Zachodnia *w całości* (perony i budynek dworca) znajduje się na terenie dzielnicy *Wola*. Na terenie Ochoty jest tylko dworzec PKS (o którym w tym wątku nikt nie pisze) oraz być może kiedyś w przyszłości będzie tam nowy budynek dworca kolejowego.


Oba tytuły już zmieniałem za każdym razem kończyło się awanturą na kilka stron. Dzięki za czujność, ale zostaje jak jest.


----------



## MichalJ

^^
No szkoda, że mają pozostać błędne wpisy w imię zadowolenia jakichś krzykaczy, którym się pomylił dworzec kolejowy z autobusowym.

Naprawdę wpisanie obu dzielnic, albo po prostu neutralnego 'Warszawa' bez dzielnic w ogóle, będzie komuś przeszkadzać? Te warianty o ile mi wiadomo nie były próbowane...


----------



## perdurabo

Proszę o wydzielenie wątku rolniczego z tematu o PKB i danych statystycznych. To bardzo interesująca dyskusja ale niestety totalny offtopic w tym temacie który trwa już 3 czy 4 stronę.


----------



## cyrkiel

MichalJ said:


> ^^
> No szkoda, że mają pozostać błędne wpisy w imię zadowolenia jakichś krzykaczy, którym się pomylił dworzec kolejowy z autobusowym.
> 
> Naprawdę wpisanie obu dzielnic, albo po prostu neutralnego 'Warszawa' bez dzielnic w ogóle, będzie komuś przeszkadzać? Te warianty o ile mi wiadomo nie były próbowane...


Zgadzam się Wschodnia jak Wschodnia, ale Zachodnia to Wola na całego, zawsze mi coś nie pasowało z tym tytułem, teraz wiem co. A Wschodnią można umieścic po prostu na Pradze (bez płn, płd).

Edit: Właściwie to powinno byc [Wielkie Księstwo PKP]


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Co do Zachodniej to zgoda. Wola. Ale Wschodnia (kijowska) czyli część dalekobieżna to Północ, więc tu bym nie ruszał.


----------



## demmat

Ale część aglomeracyjna i PKS, które są obiektem wielu dyskusji, to Południe. Dlatego nie dyskryminował bym żadnej dzielnicy.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Tym bardziej, że inwestycja, której dotyczy wątek będzie na Ochocie.


----------



## Bastian.

To to niech zostanie jak jest. Jeśli chodzi o wschodni to niech będzie [Praga Północ i Praga Południe] i będzie git.


----------



## Ksenofob

Ja rozumiem, że gość ma 5000+ postów; rozumiem, że jest mądry; rozumiem, że "równiejszy" (wśród równych).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90646617&postcount=782
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90680060&postcount=789

Ale czy mógłby mu ktoś wyjaśnić, że takie słowa jak "chuj", "gówno", "napierdalać" (to w sigu!) to wulgaryzmy i źle świadczą nie tylko o nim, ale o całym środowisku FPW?

Pomijam już to, że o niektórych dzielnicach Warszawy wyraża się per "chamowo" (bo to nie moje dzielnice).

hno:


----------



## 625

Ksenofob said:


> Ale czy mógłby mu ktoś wyjaśnić, że takie słowa jak "chuj", "gówno", "napierdalać" (to w sigu!) to wulgaryzmy i źle świadczą nie tylko o nim, ale o całym środowisku FPW?


Wyolbrzymiasz. A dyskusja o tym sigu była już przeprowadzona.


----------



## Kapitankloc

Przypadkowo trafiłem na tę dyskuję i byłem zdziwiony słowami, a teraz jestem jeszcze bardziej reakcją 625. To taka reakcja w stylu bez wagi i opaski na oczach.


----------



## Mruczek

Ksenofob said:


> Pomijam już to, że o niektórych dzielnicach Warszawy wyraża się per "chamowo" (bo to nie moje dzielnice).


Określenie "chamowo" jest potoczną nazwą kompleksu bloków położonych w trójkącie Stanów Zjednoczonych - Saska - Afrykańska (ewentualnie poza tym trójkątem również bloki położone bezpośrednio na wschód od Afrykańskiej). Nazwa miała pejoratywne określenie w latach 1960., kiedy mieszkańcy "jednorodzinnej" i "niskiej" Saskiej Kępy pogardliwie określali mieszkańców bloków po drugiej stronie ul. Saskiej. Później jednak Miron Białoszewski, który mieszkał na Lizbońskiej, spopularyzował nazwę w swoim dzienniku do tego stopnia, że zaczęła być używana i przez okolicznych mieszkańców, podobnie jak "dziki zachód", "Syberia" czy "trójkąt bermudzki". 

Używając tego terminu nie miałem zamiaru urazić mieszkańców tylko jasno sprecyzować obszar, który o ile wiem żadnej innej nazwy własnej nie ma i nie jest wyodrębniony w MSI. Ale jeżeli ktoś z mieszkańców czuje się urażony, to przepraszam.

Wulgaryzmy wyedytowałem, nie chcę zaniżać poziomu dyskusji, który jest przecież tak wysoki.


----------



## miki100

Proszę o usunięcie tych postów, z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=336477&page=94
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90683189&postcount=1870
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90683189&postcount=1870
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90685350&postcount=1871


----------



## Ksenofob

del.


----------



## skansen

Nie każdy mieszkaniec wsi to wieśniak. Skumałeś, Ksenofob?


----------



## Kapitankloc

Ale Mruczek też ma za uszami, dla zwykłej formy - a nie z emocji sięga po rynsztokowe słownictwo.

Przypadłoby się 625 wywzorcować wagę, bo języczek u wagi psikusy mu sprawia i przez to staje się języczkiem uwagi.


----------



## skansen

A kto powiedział, że wszyscy są równi? Akurat w przypadku tych dwóch userów łatwo dostrzec dzielącą ich przepaść.


----------



## Kapitankloc

Zgoda. Tylko że ktoś inny, byłby potraktywany tak, że w tej chwili byłby na banicji. Natomiast tutaj Administrator nie dopatrzył się niczego niestosownego.

I tu widzę nieroztropność Administratora. Można nie karać, ale można przy tym nadmienić, żeby pohamować się w rynsztokowaniu. A tu było nadanie przyzwolenia na dalsze pisanie w tej formie.

Wybacz, ale taka działalność może sfrustorować młodą brać forumową. Którym to za byle co się głowę ścina, a innych za tę samą działalność głaska się po głowie.


----------



## skansen

A kogo obchodzi frustracja młodej braci forumowej? Sam otrzymałem kiedyś brigi za coś, za co inny user w podobnej sytuacji ich nie otrzymał. Skuliłem uszy po sobie i przeszedłem nad tym do porządku dziennego, nie chowając urazy, bo nie jestem świętą krową, tylko cały czas się uczę.


----------



## Kapitankloc

Nie badam, czy ktoś się pochywla nad młodymi, czy tego nie robie. Ale jak wspomniałeś, nauka także płynie z prewencji - dostałeś bringa i teraz się pilnujesz i dla mnie to jest klucz do całej sprawy. 

BTW I nie pogardzałbym młodymi. Od wczoraj wisi moje pytanie w jednym z tematów o budowie odnośnie rdzenia i żaden "stary" nie potrafi odpowidzieć. Za to potrafią rozkminiać w tym temacie o pogodzie w Belfascie. Czasem młodzi przynoszą ożywcze Katharsis. Warto z opaską na oczach i dobrze wywzorcowaną wagą do nich pochodzić.


----------



## kiwi_74

Ksenofob said:


> Z całym szacunkiem: masz nap... w głowie.
> 
> A w ogóle to jest tu chujowo. I gówniano. Forum POLSKICH wieżowców: zwykłe chamowo.
> 
> Wyolbrzymiam?
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To przecież tylko cytaty.
> hno:
> 
> Zresztą nie ja tu jestem administratorem.
> X


tu nie nie chodzi o to co pisał, ale kto. niektórzy są nietykalni na ssc. zwłaszcza bliscy światopoglądowo


----------



## demmat

skansen said:


> A kogo obchodzi frustracja młodej braci forumowej? Sam otrzymałem kiedyś brigi za coś, za co inny user w podobnej sytuacji ich nie otrzymał. Skuliłem uszy po sobie i przeszedłem nad tym do porządku dziennego, nie chowając urazy, bo nie jestem świętą krową, tylko cały czas się uczę.


Oczywiście że młodzi dostają mocniej, po to żeby nauczyli się ogłady (sam również dostałem za "młodzieńczy wybryk" briga). Tylko że tutaj nie chodzi o jakieś jedno głupie zdjęcie, które można staremu i zasłużonemu forumowiczowi odpuścić. Chodzi o sposób dyskusji i przekraczaniem pewnych granic, których przekraczać się nie powinno. A przekleństwa i obelgi są ewidentnie złamaniem zasad. Bagatelizowanie jest karygodne. Nie mówię że trzeba karać, samo zwrócenie uwagi wystarczyło by w zupełności. Z resztą Mruczek przeprosił, pozmieniał i nie ma tematu. Ale machania ręką przez moderatorstwo nie powinno być.


----------



## Han Solo

Na marginesie: już sobie wyobrażam, jak ktoś grzecznie zwraca uwagę Ksenofobowi, że przesadził z czymś w swojej wypowiedzi, a on grzecznie tłumaczy, przeprasza i edytuje swojego posta.

Już to widzę, jak odbywa się to bez ani jednego stwierdzenia, że jest dyskryminowany za poglądy :lol:


----------



## Krzycho

skansen said:


> Nie każdy mieszkaniec wsi to wieśniak...


Bo szanujacy sie wiesniak mieszka w miescie?


----------



## Mruczek

Kapitankloc said:


> Zgoda. Tylko że ktoś inny, byłby potraktywany tak, że w tej chwili byłby na banicji. Natomiast tutaj Administrator nie dopatrzył się niczego niestosownego.
> 
> I tu widzę nieroztropność Administratora. Można nie karać, ale można przy tym nadmienić, żeby pohamować się w rynsztokowaniu. A tu było nadanie przyzwolenia na dalsze pisanie w tej formie.


Dopatrzył się. Zostałem pouczony i kazano mi wyedytowanie 2 (dwóch) wulgaryzmów. Wyedytowałem i przeprosiłem. Niniejszym zrobię to jeszcze raz na wypadek gdyby ktoś się czuł nimi urażony, a ja sam żebym miał poczucie, że zachowałem się w porządku.

Czy zachowanie Moderacji było wystarczające czy nie - nie komentuję. Nemo iudex in causa sua.


----------



## Krzycho

Mruczek said:


> D
> ... Niniejszym zrobię to jeszcze raz na wypadek gdyby ktoś się czuł nimi urażony, a ja sam żebym miał poczucie, że zachowałem się w porządku.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Kapitankloc

@Mruczek: Ja odnosiłem się do publicznej wypowiedzi Administratora w Twojej sprawie. A to, co w prywatnych kanałach Ci nakazał - to nie wiem. Jeżeli zreflektował się i nakazał wyedytowanie, to dobrze. Jeżeli to Ciebie pchneła przyzwoitość do wyedytowania, to też dobrze. 

Ogólnie to jesteś bardzo merytorycznym userem, tylko specyficzna ewolucja Ciebie dopadła, co posuwa w ton prześmiewczo - pogardliwy. Kiedyś pamiętam taki nie byłeś.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Każda akcja rodzi reakcję. My tylko wykonaliśmy to, co do nas należało.


----------



## rybenbaum

Mam prośbę o przeniesienie stąd postów od 223 do 234, do wątku *[Warszawa] Infrastruktura rowerowa *w dziale komunikacyjnym.


----------



## daauyi

sorry, ze tutaj, ale nie mialem pomyslu gdzie zapytac:

jak wylaczyc automatyczna subskrypcje tematow w ktorych sie wypowiadam?


----------



## 625

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/profile.php?do=editoptions



> Default Thread Subscription Mode
> When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.
> Default Thread Subscription Mode: *Do not subscribe*


----------



## daauyi

625 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


dzieki


----------



## martin

Van der Rohe said:


> w Gdańsku podobne klimaty:
> http://trojmiasto.gazeta.pl/trojmiasto/1,35636,11569726,Zabytkowa_latarnie_z_Nowego_Portu_juz_przetopiono.html
> 
> chory, kurwa, chory kraj hno:


nie pierwszy już raz...

10 dni/BB


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443379&page=54
Proszę o przeniesienie postów #1077-1079 do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512787&page=135
Dziękuję.

^^
gotowe
625


----------



## Ellilamas

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na
[Gliwice] Stadion Miejski, etap II
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1511860

^^
gotowe
625


----------



## Din Sevenn

Dziękuję za przeniesienie dyskusji, ale dalej kontynuują w starym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443379&page=55
Proszę zatem o przeniesienie postów 1081, 1083, 84, 85, 86 do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...12787&page=135
dziękuję

^^
gotowe, choć dałeś urwany link 
625


----------



## Petr

polityka, i to w lepszym wydaniu, dozwolona jest chyb a tylko w php? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91223659#post91223659


----------



## Mruczek

martin said:


> nie pierwszy już raz...
> 
> 10 dni/BB


Pozwolę sobie zauważyć, że karanie merytorycznego użytkownika, który dał wyraz - być może nieparlamentarny - swojemu niezadowoleniu ze skandalicznego wydarzenia kłóci się z moim poczuciem sprawiedliwości, gdy odbywa się z powodu donosu kol. martina, który był już wielokrotnie brigowany i przywracany w drodze wyjątku i jest chyba ostatnią osobą na tym forum, która ma prawo latać do P.T. Moderatorów na skargę na kogoś innego.

Tym bardziej, że kol. martin kilkakrotnie ścinał się z kol. VdR, więc można domniemywać, że skarga nastąpiła z tzw. niskich pobudek.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ przy ocenie stopnia winy raczej nie powinno się brać pod uwagę szlachetności (lub nie) pobudek donosiciela 

A tak w ogóle to jestem zdania, że czasem można przekląć, jeśli kontekst to uzasadnia. W tamtym przypadku rozumiem, że kolegę poruszyło to wydarzenie i że nie dało się tego inaczej wyrazić, więc nie odbieram tego [co napisał Van der Rohe] jako "forumowego przestępstwa".


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Mruczek said:


> Pozwolę sobie zauważyć, że karanie merytorycznego użytkownika, który dał wyraz - być może nieparlamentarny - swojemu niezadowoleniu ze skandalicznego wydarzenia kłóci się z moim poczuciem sprawiedliwości, gdy odbywa się z powodu donosu kol. martina, który był już wielokrotnie brigowany i przywracany w drodze wyjątku i jest chyba ostatnią osobą na tym forum, która ma prawo latać do P.T. Moderatorów na skargę na kogoś innego.
> 
> Tym bardziej, że kol. martin kilkakrotnie ścinał się z kol. VdR, więc można domniemywać, że skarga nastąpiła z tzw. niskich pobudek.


Nie słyszałem, żeby osoba karana nie mogła iść na policję.


----------



## Mruczek

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Nie słyszałem, żeby osoba karana nie mogła iść na policję.


Pewnie, że awanturnikowi, który notorycznie robi hałas i wielokrotnie był za to karany wolno pójść na policję, że ktoś raz nabluzgał w miejscu publicznym, ale tutaj pojawia się pytanie, czy wymiar sprawiedliwości powinien zaraz wysyłać oddział specjalny o 6 nad ranem Zwłaszcza w obliczu ewidentnej pobłażliwości wobec owego awanturnika


----------



## Adolf Warski

^^ Powinno być sześciu świadków z rodu ojca?

Organ procesowy swobodnie ocenia dowód z zeznań takiego świadka, jak i każdy inny, z uwzględnieniem wskazań wiedzy i doświadczenia życiowego - także przy decydowaniu o istnieniu podstaw dla zatrzymania.


----------



## Polex

Poproszę o kłódkę na tym http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510851
a także przyszpilić ten http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512460

Dziękuję. 

ok/bb


----------



## mateusz.el

Spam?: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91285754&postcount=5184


----------



## jaca5a

Proszę drugi raz o zmianę nazwy wątku Elbląg okolice http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359405 na Prusy Wschodnie i Zachodnie.


----------



## partyzantka

bydgoskipatriota said:


> Mogłaś darować sobie tę ironię. Widać Poznań nie wychodzi na zdrowie.. .


Atakuje mnie n-ty raz, wcześniej skarżyłam tylko pmaciejowi, ale niech mu ktoś coś nareszcie powie, że niech spada na onet, czy coś i tutaj się nie pisze tak personalnie. Naprawdę, wyjątkowo niereformowalny typ.


----------



## Michał Ch.

partyzantka said:


> Naprawdę, wyjątkowo niereformowalny typ.


Fachowo - troll.


----------



## pmaciej7

Brak nadziei na resocjalizację. Trzeci brig = ban.


----------



## partyzantka

Alleluja, dziękuję.


----------



## mateusz.el

Do usunięcia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91326628&postcount=2386


----------



## kiwi_74

partyzantka said:


> Alleluja, dziękuję.


a my dziękujemy za wyeliminowanie kolejnego bydgoskiego usera, kiedy sama miewasz gorsze dni i bez powodu trolujesz niektórych. prawdę mówiąc sam chciałem niedawno tobie napisać, że 33% czasu w Poznaniu nie wplynęły dobrze na formę. odpuściłem bo nie chciałem robić we własne gniazdo. tym razem przegięłaś. hno:


----------



## partyzantka

Po pierwsze, nie kolejnego, tylko pierwszego, po drugie, dwa poprzednie brigi były zdaje się za postawę w wątku o metropolii, nie z mojego powodu.


----------



## Pawelski

^^
Ależ Wy jesteście wyczuleni :| - mnie jeden (a właściwie dwóch) poznański użytkownik wyzywa oficjalnie od Trolli - deprecjonuje itp. i NIC :dunno:. Nic sobie z tego nie robię .


----------



## mateq

Pawelski said:


> deprecjonuje


Ale lubisz to słowo


----------



## Han Solo

To be honest, tekst "Mogłaś darować sobie tę ironię. Widać Poznań nie wychodzi na zdrowie.. " wykazuje tak znikomą szkodliwość społeczną, że aż dziw, że ktoś się tym przejął i aż dziw, że komuś się chciało reagować na to przejęcie.

Coś czuje, że party trochę wykorzystuje swoją pozycję jako kobiety


----------



## krystiand

Sam niedawno zgłaszałem Madmata za podjazdy do miejsca zamieszkania (a raczej tego co jest w location), dostał briga i wszyscy zadowoleni. Tylko tam była aluzja do bycia wieśniakiem...

Co to za argument - 3 brigi, więc ban? A co powiecie o tych co mają ponad 10 brigów? Oni są reformowalni? Jeden spamuje bez przerwy i wszyscy zadowoleni... bardziej wartościowi? Dłużej na forum? Proponuję każdego nowego banować :yes:

Party tutaj z ironią się odniosła do niedokładnego adresu, który podał bydgoski. On znając jej ironiczne wypowiedzi do innych zareagował, jak zareagował, ale to jakaś wielka szkodliwość nie była. Ironiczne i naskakujące wypowiedzi czasami się Party zdarzają, szczególnie w stosunku do Bydgoszczaka...

Wnoszę o złagodzenie kary do maksymalnie 3 dni briga i odpuszczenie sobie banowanie za 3 brigi (co innego jak taki złapie to w ciągu kilku dni/tygodni od rejestracji, tutaj pół roku minęło), albo o konsekwencje przy innych. Sam mam jednego briga, jak uzbieram 3 to proszę o bana, konsekwencji panowie.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Dołączę się do obrony bydgoskiego; 3 brigi=ban miał być tylko w wątku o MB. A uwaga do partyzantki nie ma ciężaru gatunkowego ani do briga, ani do bana tym bardziej.

Za to dla równowagi, proszę o ostrzeżenie (nie od razu brig): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91348313&postcount=3025


----------



## Pawelski

^^
ALE wiecie - tu nie ma demokracji czy sprawiedliwości :dunno:. Moderatorzy rządzą jak chcą :|. Proszę Mateq-a o interwencję - ten usuwa moje posty zastawiając oskarżenia wobec mnie - ewentualnie wymazując przy okazji bezpośrednie inwektywy i tyle. Muszę być zadowolony. A że moja wypowiedź nie była skierowana wobec nikogo konkretnie i wymazał moje stanowisko? Pozostaje mi trybunał w Hadze .


----------



## Han Solo

> Pozostaje mi trybunał w Hadze .


Chyba w Strasburgu. Ten w Hadze jest dla zbrodniarzy wojennych - nie przesadzajmy


----------



## Adolf Warski

^^ Jeszcze jest inny.


----------



## BN

Prośbę mam o zmianę tytułu wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91362715 na [Katowice] Europejski Kongres Gospodarczy 

^^
zrobione
625


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> To be honest, tekst "Mogłaś darować sobie tę ironię. Widać Poznań nie wychodzi na zdrowie.. " wykazuje tak znikomą szkodliwość społeczną, że aż dziw, że ktoś się tym przejął i aż dziw, że komuś się chciało reagować na to przejęcie.


Wszystko zależy od kontekstu. Facet regularnie zaczepiał partyzantkę w taki sposób. 



krystiand said:


> Co to za argument - 3 brigi, więc ban?


A regulamin forum widziałeś?



Din Sevenn said:


> 3 brigi=ban miał być tylko w wątku o MB.


A skąd taki pomysł?



Han Solo said:


> Chyba w Strasburgu. Ten w Hadze jest dla zbrodniarzy wojennych - nie przesadzajmy


Moderatorzy to są nawet gorsi od zbrodniarzy wojennych.


----------



## krystiand

pmaciej7 said:


> A regulamin forum widziałeś?


A doczytałeś co napisałem? Coś o konsekwencji wspominałem :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

Jest takich paru, dla których bardzo chętnie będę konsekwentny.


----------



## wloclawianin

UltrasStudent said:


> Wsadź sobie w dupe ten link to raz, a dwa do antyrządowej propagandy służa inne fora. Zawsze możesz zmienić otoczenie jeśli masz jakieś halo. W Warszwie pewnie bedziesz miał mniejsze korki i mniej pieniędzy z UE/os


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91380253&postcount=1557

no nie nie, bez takich. Chyba warto usunąć wpis

^^
skasowałem także ten, do którego on się odnosił i zbanowałem tamtego trolla politycznego
625


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488466 - wątek raczej nadający się do działu Przemysł/Technologia niż do inwestycji w regionie.


----------



## krajan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91475808&postcount=1137

Kolega chyba się zagalopował..


----------



## drugastrona

^^ A który z nich się zagalopował, z ciekawości pytam?


----------



## krajan

W moim odczuciu supposed junkie.


----------



## wiewior

Reklama w stopce:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91558435&postcount=2255


----------



## ryszard ochucki

wrzuciłem nowe zdjęcia do swojego wątku "Łódź-jaka jest każdy widzi" w dziale Miasta polskie, a wątek nie przeniósł się na 1 stronę oraz nie pojawiła się "informacja", że pojawił się jakiś nowy post. Można coś z tym zrobić? Z góry dziękuję


----------



## Białostoczanin

^^
Forum dziś zaczęło szwankować.


----------



## Konstruktor

A no wali się coś...


----------



## k%

Nie wiedzialem gdzie o to zapytac, ale czy nie moglibysmy sie na glownej tablicy forum Europejskiego jakos oznaczyc jak pozostale narody?

Rosja ma swojego orla, Chorwaci i Serbowie symbole swoich forow, Niemcy znane juz DWF i nasze przez to jakos zanika, a jestesmy przeciez najwieksza sekcja SSC.

Jesli nawet nie mamy jakiegos super znaku rozpoznawalnego (ja przynajmniej takiego nie kojarze) to mozemy swoje godlo dac.


----------



## 625

Mieliśmy kiedyś wybrać logo w konkursie, podbij tamten wątek, warto do tego wrócić.


----------



## truman-lodge

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=192

zabawa znów się rozkręca


----------



## pmaciej7

Na razie pokasowałem, potem uaktualnię ranking.


----------



## Bastian.

625 said:


> Mieliśmy kiedyś wybrać logo w konkursie, podbij tamten wątek, warto do tego wrócić.


Taaa i skończyło się na kilku tylko propozycjach. Nic nie wybrano bo temu takie nie pasuje, temu śmakie, tamtemu owakie. Więc może niech godło będzie.


----------



## jaceq

[Łódź] Inwestycje akademickie - proponuję ostatnie wpisy przerzucić do [Łódź] Komunikacyjny hydepark


----------



## krystiand

pmaciej7 said:


> Na razie pokasowałem, potem uaktualnię ranking.


Teraz od pajaców się wyzywają :lol:

Był taki spokój, wystarczyła głupia wypowiedź marszałka pokazująca jak bardzo ma gdzieś resztę województwa i bum


----------



## michael_siberia

Troll na forum to nie problem, zawsze można go zbanować. Gorzej, gdy troll jest czynnikiem oficjalnym


----------



## Kinio

chriss44 said:


> pajac to ty jestes z tej swojej wielkiej wiochy


Chyba lekka przesada.


----------



## markus1234

....del

skoro wam nie przeszkadza


----------



## Krzycho

^^
Jesli chodzi o avatar, to widze w nim pewna niescislosc, ale zeby zakazywac, to bez przesady. Nie popadajmy w skrajnosci. W koncu mloda publika FPW jest wystarczajaco dorosla.


----------



## pmaciej7

krystiand said:


> Teraz od pajaców się wyzywają :lol:


Chriss44 i cracko po 7 dni.


----------



## Bastian.

Ah te bydgosko-toruńskie wojenki. Ależ oni się nienawidzą. Sa jeszcze lepsi niż warszawiacy vs słoiki.  :|


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Czy ktoś może coś zrobić z wątkiem o otoczeniu stadionu, taki tam się ostatnio chlew robi, że można to porównać tylko z bałaganem reklamowym w centrum Warszawy...


----------



## jeremiash

Czy istnieje jakiś sposób, żeby dowiedzieć się z jakiego adresu ip został wysłany jakiś post? Czytam dzisiaj temat o OLT Express a tu patrze post napisany "przeze mnie" którego nie napisałem :/


----------



## 625

jeremiash said:


> Czy istnieje jakiś sposób, żeby dowiedzieć się z jakiego adresu ip został wysłany jakiś post? Czytam dzisiaj temat o OLT Express a tu patrze post napisany "przeze mnie" którego nie napisałem :/


Daj link.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91834167


----------



## aajanek

*Fotozagadki*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674100&page=433
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674100&page=434
Przydałoby się przeniesienie moich fotozagadek z "Przestrzeni publicznej" jak i odpowiedzi na nie, bo nie sprawdziłem wcześniej, że mamy już przecież wątek fotozagadka :


----------



## martin

Proszę o usunięcie postów od 87 do końca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498942&page=5


----------



## jar_007

Bot?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91884116&postcount=22172


----------



## Conrado

Edit: Chyba wrzuciłem to samo, ale gościa przydałoby się zbanować.


----------



## UnitedSkylines

*Zmiana nazwy wątku*

Wnioskuję o zmianę nazwy wątku z "Turek - inwestycje i pomysły" na "Turek i okolice - inwestycje i pomysły". Nawet w poście założyciela jest wzmianka o zasięgu geograficznym szerszym niż Turek, w wątku pojawiały się i zapewne będą pojawiać się inwestycje z okolic miasta, a nazwa obecnie jest zawężona.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=703584

==
zrobione
youknow

^^^ dziękuję
UnitedSkylines


----------



## martin

martin said:


> Proszę o usunięcie postów od 87 do końca
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498942&page=5


Ponawiam prośbe


----------



## Han Solo

*Chciałbym ogłosić, że na czas EURO będzie trwał konkurs na najlepszego typera [analogiczny jak na MŚ 2010 ]. Jeśli ktoś jest chętny, zapraszam do specjalnego wątku. Aktualnie jesteśmy na etapie wyboru zasad [chyba skłonimy się do wyboru specjalnej strony do liczenia punktów].*

Wszystkich chętnych zapraszamy!


----------



## Fatalista

Heh znowu temat do czyszczenia, offtopic i niepotrzebne emocje na 2 ostatnich stronach.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543170&page=194


----------



## pedro_kosz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91933256#post91933256

Plose.

^^
A o co konkretnie chodzi?
625

O przeniesie posta - konkretnie tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104087&page=12


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o bana dla maraina koniuszko. pmaciej7 wie o co chodzi.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=971199


----------



## martin

martin said:


> Proszę o usunięcie postów od 87 do końca
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498942&page=5


Ponawiam prośbe


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91943450#post91943450

Cała strona 67 do wyczyszczenia.


----------



## MikedBy

Zostawiam do oceny moderatora:


mpp89 said:


> Tak, ale rynek zachodni to większy PRESTIŻ. Tam każda śróbka jest desingerska i wykonana w najwyższej techlogii. Solaris nie bezie sprzedawał przecież *jakiś tam rumunom* tylko wiadomo, że do Niemiec.
> Solaris narazie raczkuje i starannie selekcjonują klientellę  tyle.
> Dostali nagrodę Top Desing, a Pesa conajwyżej Top Tabor Gospodarczy w konkursie na najlepszy spychacz do śniegu. Tyle OT


Jeden wielki trolling i bełkot w prawie każdym poście - ten akurat jest jeszcze znośny jak na tego użytkownika.

Na kulturalną uwagę, że ma problemy z pisaniem i treścią merytoryczną postów dostałem wiadomość:

*Private Message:* słuchaj pajacu.. nie czpeiaj sie głupot tylko skup sie na tresci ok?


----------



## 933902

^^ Jak na jego standardy to ten post jest nawet dosc elokwentny :nuts:


----------



## Han Solo

Czy mógłbym prosić o dorbne zmiany w HydeParku na najbliższy miesiąc? 

1. przypięcie wątków:

[Euro] Typer 

[Piłka nożna] Reprezentacja Polski

2. Oraz o lekki lifting nazw:

Z *[Piłka nożna] Reprezentacja Polski *na *[Piłka nożna] EURO – wątek piłkarski*
Z *[Piłka nożna] EURO 2012 w Polsce i na Ukrainie III *na *[Piłka nożna] EURO – organizacja, przebieg*

Poczuj magię tych świąt 

^^

ERROR2012 READY
625


----------



## Molibden

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210270&page=163
Można prosić o wycięcie posta użytkownika ursjan w w/w wątku zanim zrobi się z tego city vs city?

^^
ok
625

^^
dzięki


----------



## E2rdEm

Zapraszam któregoś z modów do zareagowania na kolejową księgę http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91588855#post91588855

Na zachętę dodam, że za wątek lubelski są brigi :banned: do rozdania...:banana:


----------



## Han Solo

Han Solo said:


> Czy mógłbym prosić o dorbne zmiany w HydeParku na najbliższy miesiąc?
> 
> 1. przypięcie wątków:
> 
> 
> 
> [Piłka nożna] Reprezentacja Polski
> 
> 2. Oraz o lekki lifting nazw:
> 
> Z *[Piłka nożna] Reprezentacja Polski *na *[Piłka nożna] EURO – wątek piłkarski*
> Z *[Piłka nożna] EURO 2012 w Polsce i na Ukrainie III *na *[Piłka nożna] EURO – organizacja, przebieg*
> 
> Poczuj magię tych świąt
> 
> ^^
> 
> ERROR2012 READY
> 625


Wkradł się błędzior:

[Euro] Typer <- Nazwa wątku powinna pozostać 

^^
porobione
625


----------



## Polex

Krótka historia moich kontaktów z modem pmaciej7 w wątku "Bezpieczeństwo RD". 

*Epizod 1* z 11 i 12 maja

Zaczęło się od mojego pytania do cheslawa:

Polex: *Czym się kierujesz, rozgrzeszając drogowców? Jesteś jednym z nich?*
cheslaw zaprzeczył, a mod...

pmaciej7: *Oj, bo się pożegnamy w tym wątku...*

Polex: *Zastanawia mnie czym się kierowałeś, kierując pod moim adresem poniższą przestrogę*: (jw)
*Czy obce jest Ci określenie "solidarność zawodowa?" - nawet bez chęci oceny czy jest ona zdrowa, czy też chora?
A może po prostu to Ty wykazałeś się w tym momencie ową "solidarnością zawodową"?*

pmaciej7: (brak odpowiedzi)

*Epizod 2* z 30 maja

pmaciej7:w poście zamieszcza m.in. rysunek z komentarzem

Polex: odpowiadam polemicznym postem, bazującym na powyższym rysunku

pmaciej7: *Fiu, fiu, napracowałeś się, żeby po raz kolejny wykazać absolutną nieznajomość zasad Pord.*

*Epizod 3* aktualny

pmaciej: cytuje mojego posta i dodaje swój komentarz
(ponieważ "posprzątał" zarówno swojego posta jak i moją odpowiedź, a także reakcję usera a3c4 - załączam screen)










Od niedawna zacząłem pisać w wątku o BRD (ledwie 53 posty przy niemal tysiącu pmaciej7 to niewiele), ale szybko zorientowałem się, że *pmaciej7 nie ma predyspozycji, by być tam moderatorem*. Spodziewałem się np, że stać go na usunięcie niewygodnych mu postów i dlatego uprzedziłem ten krok, robiąc screena, który tu wcześniej zamieściłem.

Oczywiście mógłbym nazwać po imieniu jak oceniam postępowanie moda w przedstawionych powyżej epizodach, ale poprzestanę jedynie na stwierdzeniu, że pmaciej7 wykazał się niezrozumieniem zasad jakie powinny charakteryzować dyskusję na forum internetowym, a szczególnie funkcję moderatora.


----------



## pmaciej7

Polex said:


> *Epizod 1* z 11 i 12 maja


Sugerowanie, że każdy, kto ma inne zdanie jest drogowcem ma obrażać czy co? "Popierasz głupie rozwiązania, czyli jesteś jednym z nich, czyli też jesteś głupi". Czyż nie o to chodziło?



> *Epizod 2* z 30 maja


No przecież wykazałeś nieznajomość Pord. I to po raz kolejny, biorąc pod uwage wczesniejsza aktywność w wątku o zasadach ruchu drogowego.



> *Epizod 3* aktualny


Przesadziłem, więc wykasowałem. O co jeszcze chodzi?


----------



## Polex

I choćby powyższą odpowiedzią potwierdziłeś, że moderowanie jest dla ciebie zbyt trudną sztuką.

edit
Jeśli od tego czy rozwinę powyższą myśl zależałoby, czy można liczyć na korzystne zmiany, to gotów jestem to zrobić. Póki co - nie widzę takiej potrzeby.


----------



## PLH

Po pierwsze primo - nie tak księga skarg, ale niech będzie.

Po drugie primo - wątek BRD jest jak żaden inny, więc, bez zagłębiania się w szczegóły - jeżeli wyskakujesz z roszczeniami ("A ja, płacąc podatki, żądam, by"), poddajesz w wątpliwość argumenty zamiast je obalić (niemozliwość weryfikacji prędkości samochodów na filmie), sugerujesz "solidarność zawodową" (ciekawe z jakim zawodem?) i szeregiem innych rzeczy wynikających w linii prostej z faktu, iż podobnie jak połowa piszących w tym wątku jesteś "tylko zwykłym kierowcą, który bardzo by chciał dobrze, tylko ci okropni drogowcy i urzędasy to to i tamto", to ja sam nie wiem, czego oczekujesz.


Przyjmij do wiadomości, że obiektywizm moderatora nie polega na akceptowaniu kwestionowania takich elementarnych zasad porządku publicznego, jak stosowanie się do przepisów PoRD, niezależnie od tego, co na ten temat myśli nasze chore społeczeństwo! 


Bez odbioru.


----------



## zbieraj

Prośba - skróćcie wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584323
możliwie do tylko jednej strony. Kiedyś tak było, że na bieżąco po wpisaniu tam informacji o zmianach był robiony update pierwszego postu, a reszta była usuwana, tak, aby był tam porządek.


----------



## Polex

@PLH
Przyznaję, że mam trudności w zrozumieniu Twojego tekstu. (np _nie tak księga skarg_, :dunno Spróbuję jednak wyjaśnić to czego, wg mnie, Ty nie zrozumiałeś.

Po kolei:

_wątek BRD jest jak żaden inny, więc, bez zagłębiania się w szczegóły - jeżeli wyskakujesz z roszczeniami ("A ja, płacąc podatki, żądam, by")_
Daleki jestem od postawy roszczeniowej -nigdzie na forum nie znajdziesz przykładów, bym się takową wykazał. 
Użyłeś cudzysłowu, sugerując, że przytaczasz moje słowa. Dokonałeś tym sposobem manipulacji, bowiem nigdy takich słów nie użyłem.

_poddajesz w wątpliwość argumenty zamiast je obalić (niemozliwość weryfikacji prędkości samochodów na filmie)_
Przecież jest rzeczą oczywistą, że na podstawie filmu nie można określić prędkości. Od tego są radary. I dlatego jeśli ktoś w dyskusji argumentuje, posługuje się swoją subiektywną oceną to mam prawo poddać ją w wątpliwość.

_sugerujesz "solidarność zawodową" (ciekawe z jakim zawodem?)_
Czy sugerowałem? Raczej chciałem się upewnić czy tak jest i uzyskałem zaprzeczenie. 
Zaspokoję Twoją ciekawość - zapoznaj się z tym moim pytaniem - tam wymieniłem ów zawód.
_
i szeregiem innych rzeczy wynikających w linii prostej z faktu, iż (...)_
Zbyt ogólne stwierdzenie, bym mógł się do niego odnieść.
_
ja sam nie wiem, czego oczekujesz_
Oczekuję niewiele. Tylko tego, by uczestnik dyskusji, bez względu na to czy jest moderatorem, czy zwykłym userem, prowadził ją w odpowiedniej formie. 
Szczególną odpowiedzialność ponoszą jednak moderatorzy. I nie chodzi tu o aspekt merytoryczny, gdyż tu jest równouprawnienie. Chodzi o formę dyskusji, o którą moderator winien dbać. A trudno nazwać dbałością fakt, że pmaciej7 kieruje pod moim adresem groźbę briga/bana (?), a po wyjaśnieniu sprawy z mojej strony i zadaniu mu pytania - zbywa to milczeniem.

Nie jest również dbałością o poziom dyskusji skwitowanie mojego merytorycznego posta wirtualnym gwizdnięciem fiu-fiu, wspartym gołosłownym zarzutem o "absolutnej nieznajomości zasad PoRD". Podkreślałem już kiedyś na forum, że jestem tylko człowiekiem, a więc mogę się też mylić. Może oczekuję za wiele, ale uważam, że dobrze byłoby, gdyby i moderator zrozumiał, że tez jest tylko człowiekiem. 

Zauważ, że nie reagowałem na bieżąco na obie sytuacje, które przedstawiłem w dwóch pierwszych epizodach. Jednak fakt skasowania postów, które sprowokował pmaciej7 swoim aroganckim postem, zmusił mnie do reakcji. I tak jak potrafię zrozumieć, że dotarło do niego, szczególnie za sprawą usera a3c4, iż przesadził i dlatego skasował kilka postów, to oczekiwałbym jednak przynajmniej jakiegoś wyjaśnienia, a nie zamiecenia sprawy pod dywan.


----------



## PLH

Polex said:


> @PLH
> Przyznaję, że mam trudności w zrozumieniu Twojego tekstu. (np _nie tak księga skarg_, :dunno


Sprawy związane z działem drogowym zgłaszamy w Drogowej księdze skarg i wniosków.




Polex said:


> Użyłeś cudzysłowu, sugerując, że przytaczasz moje słowa. Dokonałeś tym sposobem manipulacji, bowiem nigdy takich słów nie użyłem.


11 maja, godzina 8:04:



Polex said:


> (...) A ja, płacąc podatki, żądam, by oznakowanie było prawidłowe.(...)





Polex said:


> Czy sugerowałem? Raczej chciałem się upewnić czy tak jest i uzyskałem zaprzeczenie.


Jak to ładnie brzmi...



Do reszty nie mam czasu ani ochoty się odnościć, napiszę tylko, że skoro uważasz tego posta za "aroganckiego":



pmaciej7 said:


> No tak mi się wydawało, że to ty jesteś autorem tego idiotyzmu, że zatrzymywanie sie przed zieloną strzałką utrudnia ruch innym.


to i dla mnie jest to idiotyzm sprowadzający dyskusję do poziomu absurdu. Koniec, kropka.


----------



## Polex

Wprawdzie odniosłeś się wybiórczo do tego co napisałem (szczególnie mam na myśli 3 ostatnie akapity mojego posta), ale ja ustosunkuję się do całości.



PLH said:


> Sprawy związane z działem drogowym zgłaszamy w Drogowej księdze skarg i wniosków.


Jak się okazuje niezrozumienie wynikało z Twojej literówki , a także z braku doświadczenia w wątku BRD - nie zdawałem sobie sprawy z istnienia odrębnej księgi skarg. :dunno:



PLH said:


> 11 maja, godzina 8:04:
> <cytat>


Pierwotnie ograniczyłeś się do wyrwania fragmentu z kontekstu. Teraz przytoczyłeś czego dotyczą moje oczekiwania.
I Ty nazywasz to postawą roszczeniową? :nuts: Mam więc prawo sądzić, że "nadajemy na różnych częstotliwościach" tzn. inaczej rozumiemy pojęcie "roszczeń".




PLH said:


> Jak to ładnie brzmi...


Schlebiasz mi. 
A nieco bardziej serio - o "solidarności zawodowej" napisałem szerzej w tamtym merytorycznym wątku. pmaciej7 nie odniósł się wówczas do moich słów. Nie wiem czy Ty także postąpisz w podobny sposób, gdyż widzę, że swoim postem także zaprezentowałeś ową "solidarność zawodową".





PLH said:


> Do reszty nie mam czasu ani ochoty się odnościć, napiszę tylko, że skoro uważasz tego posta za "aroganckiego":
> 
> <cytat>
> 
> to i dla mnie jest to idiotyzm sprowadzający dyskusję do poziomu absurdu. Koniec, kropka.


Podtrzymuję - dla mnie post był arogancki. a3c4 ocenił go jako obraźliwy. 
A u Ciebie znów, niestety, ta "solidarność zawodowa". Nie sądzę, by była to właściwa droga dla podnoszenia poziomu tego forum.


----------



## kaspric

Proszę uprzejmie o natychmiastowe zamknięcie na co najmniej tydzień wątku o hali Podium
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402890&page=2
oraz wykasowanie *wszystkich* postów od postu nr #1735 włączeni, czyli z ostatnich ponad 4 stron. Żaden od powyższego nie jest merytoryczny, a na co teraz już zeszło, sami możecie przeczytać.


----------



## MichalJ

PLH said:


> Przyjmij do wiadomości, że obiektywizm moderatora nie polega na akceptowaniu kwestionowania takich elementarnych zasad porządku publicznego, jak stosowanie się do przepisów PoRD, niezależnie od tego, co na ten temat myśli nasze chore społeczeństwo!


Każdy ma prawo uważać przepis za błędny i wnosić o jego zmianę. Co nie znaczy, że istniejący przepis należy olewać, "bo mi się nie podoba".


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Czy ktoś wie dlaczego zamknięto thread :
POLAND & UKRAINE - UEFA EURO2012 ?


----------



## Iluminat

Pewnie z powodu Polaków.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ Jeśli zrobił to któryś z polskich modów to bardziej "niedźwiedziej" przysługi naszemu EURO nie mógł zrobić. Uzasadnię, jeżeli okaże się, iż faktycznie zrobił to ktoś z nas.


----------



## PLH

Wątek zamknął mod z RPA. Nie widzę usuniętych postów, tylko ich autorów - pisali je między innymi Polacy.


Przy okazji - moderator nie może zamykać wątków w działach, których nie moderuje. Może to zrobić tylko administrator.


----------



## lulek89

Iluminat said:


> Pewnie z powodu Polaków.


Po części na pewno. ZTCP to dyskusja zeszła tam na tematy kibicowskie, bo wkroczyli anglicy(chyba) z tą swoją nagonką na naszych i ukraińskich kibiców, na rasizm itp. No to "nasi" odwdzięczyli się filmikami z angielskich rozrób na euro 2000 czy z MŚ 2006. 

Szczegółów nie pamiętam, ale pewnie poszło o kilka za mocnych słów z którejś strony...


----------



## Asinus

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518681

Proszę o poprawienie polla, bo koledze umknęła opcja '10'.


----------



## Piotr - tricity

Zapomniałem dodać 10 do polla, można dodać?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92026008#post92026008


----------



## jar_007

Proszę posprzątać wątek o dworcu główny z OT o Czechach. Odtąd, między ochami i achami

Nasz OT o panienkach też DEL


----------



## Jakub

Myślę, że posty w Miss Polski powinny być normalnie liczone. Nie wiem kto ma na to wpływ.


----------



## adam2a

Proszę o zresetowanie polla:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92017921#post92017921

625 wyzerował licznik i otworzył głosowanie, ale Ci co głosowali wcześniej nie mogą zagłosować ponownie.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

PLH said:


> Wątek zamknął mod z RPA. Nie widzę usuniętych postów, tylko ich autorów - pisali je między innymi Polacy.
> 
> 
> Przy okazji - moderator nie może zamykać wątków w działach, których nie moderuje. Może to zrobić tylko administrator.


Dzięki za info. Ja z racji tego, że siedzę w Brazylii ( 5 godzin różnicy czasu "do tyłu"), zdążyłem przeczytać usunięte posty. Ciekawa reakcja tego moda z RPA, zamiast porozdawać bany, zamknął wątek. Brylował tam Anglik, który wszystkich Polaków, mających inne zdanie na temat materiału BBC, traktował wistami typu: you're twats, idiots etc. Może wartało by zainteresować tematem 625? 



lulek89 said:


> Po części na pewno. ZTCP to dyskusja zeszła tam na tematy kibicowskie, bo wkroczyli anglicy(chyba) z tą swoją nagonką na naszych i ukraińskich kibiców, na rasizm itp. No to "nasi" odwdzięczyli się filmikami z angielskich rozrób na euro 2000 czy z MŚ 2006.
> 
> Szczegółów nie pamiętam, ale pewnie poszło o kilka za mocnych słów z którejś strony...


Chyba poszło o to, o czym napisałem powyżej?


----------



## Ellilamas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402890&page=92

ostatnie dwie/trzy strony do usunięcia, kilka brigów do rozdania, temat do zamknięcia
bardzo proszęęę


----------



## lulek89

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Dzięki za info. Ja z racji tego, że siedzę w Brazylii ( 5 godzin różnicy czasu "do tyłu"), zdążyłem przeczytać usunięte posty. Ciekawa reakcja tego moda z RPA, zamiast porozdawać bany, zamknął wątek. Brylował tam Anglik, który wszystkich Polaków, mających inne zdanie na temat materiału BBC, traktował wistami typu: you're twats, idiots etc. Może wartało by zainteresować tematem 625?
> 
> 
> Chyba poszło o to, o czym napisałem powyżej?


Bardzo możliwe, ja tych ostatnich postów nie widziałem.
A wątek przydałoby się odblokować, bez przesady żeby był zamknięty przez kilku trolli hno:

Tu jest link do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=693008


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518864 :banned:

^^
ok
625


----------



## Bastian.

Jakub said:


> Myślę, że posty w Miss Polski powinny być normalnie liczone. Nie wiem kto ma na to wpływ.


Skoro tak to ja proszę o włączenie naliczania w wątku pogodowym.

Niech zostanie jak jest. Posty naliczane w merytorycznych wątkach a nie w HP i jemu podobnych. Nie twierdzę że nie lubię Miss Polski ale to nie to samo co wątki inwestycyjne. Miss to wątek na luzie, po co naliczać z niego posty. No chyba że ktoś chce konto nabić postami typu 7/10 ( to nie jest kąśliwa uwaga skierowana do ciebie, tylko ogółny przykład).


----------



## kaspric

kaspric said:


> Proszę uprzejmie o natychmiastowe zamknięcie na co najmniej tydzień wątku o hali Podium
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402890&page=2
> oraz wykasowanie *wszystkich* postów od postu nr #1735 włączeni, czyli z ostatnich ponad 4 stron. Żaden od powyższego nie jest merytoryczny, a na co teraz już zeszło, sami możecie przeczytać.


Pozwolę sobie przypomnieć moją pomoc, ile trzeba usunąć. Nie ma co czytać, bo nie znajdziecie tam posta wnoszącego cokolwiek do sprawy.

^^
96 postów 
625


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

lulek89 said:


> Bardzo możliwe, ja tych ostatnich postów nie widziałem.
> A wątek przydałoby się odblokować, bez przesady żeby był zamknięty przez kilku trolli hno:
> 
> Tu jest link do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=693008


Wątek już otwarty i ładnie pozamiatany :cheers:


----------



## krzewi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518923

Proszę o usunięcie mojego tematu na UPC, zapomniałem polla ale już otwieram nowy


----------



## demmat

Prosił bym o przeniesienie postów 892 i 894 (post 893 można usunąć) z tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634424

do tego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1253207

Przy okazji wątek Hydepark warto by było przykleić, bo jest pomocny dla takich dyskusji. A że często się w nim nie pisze, to spada gdzieś na 4 stronę.


----------



## Bastian.

Dobry pomysł, popieram.

Edit. Proszę o wywalenie ostatnich 2 postów stąd -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=9345&page=230 .


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=203

Można usunąć napinkę pisuara?


----------



## dzejsek

Proszę u usunąć napinkę pisowca
1. nie na temat
2. kłamliwe - nie ma dowodów, że dziadek Tuska heilował hitlerowi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92085536&postcount=1295

^^
Czy Ty wiesz, co to za wątek?
hahahhahahahaha
625


----------



## pisuar

del.


----------



## pan_tomas

Czy któryś z modów mógłby przejrzeć łódzkie podwórko pod kątem kulturalnych dysput Dextera, Bartasa, JTFlaja i innych. Pisać się już dawno odechciało a teraz to już od czytania rzygać się chce.


----------



## truman-lodge

chriss44 said:


> Wszyscy już poznali wasze zamiary. Wielka Bydgoszcz o to wam chodzi. Nie chodzi o zrównoważony rozwój województwa. Wasi politykierzy organizują spotkania we własnym gronie i mówią że są jednomyślni. To tak jak by mówić że masło jest maślane. A ten spektakl z obrażaniem jednego miasta to rozpoczęli wasi politycy. Jako przykład podam Jasiakiewicza czy Bruskiego. I tak się dziwiłem że długi czas nikt z polityków toruńskich nic nie mówił. Próbujecie teraz sobie w Warszawce załatwić tą swoją chorą metropolię. Jesteście sami w tym chorym dążeniu do chorej manii wielkości.


...a na uwagę innego forumowicza, by nie szukał zaczepek:



chriss44 said:


> a kim tutaj jesteś ażeby zabraniać mi czegokolwiek. Wydaje mi się że nie jest to wygodny temat dla was i dlatego się tak zachowujecie i mnie banujecie. Cały ten wątek jest city v city. Toruń jest tutaj obrażany codziennie.
> Sluchaj nie życze sobie aby jakiś tam gostek mnie obrażał


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=203


----------



## michael_siberia

dzejsek said:


> Proszę u usunąć napinkę pisowca
> 1. nie na temat
> 2. kłamliwe - nie ma dowodów, że dziadek Tuska heilował hitlerowi
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92085536&postcount=1295


Zobacz, w jakim to jest wątku


----------



## Han Solo

WrocLOVE said:


> OT
> 
> *Sprzedam bilet na mecz Polska- Rosja, 12.06.2012*
> Z racji tego, że w tym dniu wyskoczyła mi ważna uroczystość jestem zmuszony do sprzedaży biletu POLSKA- ROSJA, EURO 2012.
> 
> Wszelkie propozycje proszę kierować na prywatną wiadomość.
> 
> 
> EOT


proszę o usunięcie posta z wątku o EURO. koleś handluje biletami zupełnie komercyjnie i oferta nie ma nic wspólnego z okazjonalną sprzedażą.

Aż korci mnie zapytać, czy zarejestrował działalność w stosownych urzędach.


----------



## Bastian.

demmat said:


> Przy okazji wątek Hydepark -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1253207 warto by było przykleić, bo jest pomocny dla różnych dyskusji będących oftopem w innych wątkach. A że często się w nim nie pisze, to spada gdzieś na 4 stronę.


Proszę też o usunięcie tego wątku -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519210 . Już istnieje taki sam starszy wątek.

Proszę także o wywalenie ostatnich 2 postów stąd -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=9345&page=230 .


----------



## shadeofgray

Mógłby ktoś zajrzeć do wątku o lotnisku w Białej Podlaskiej?



mario.bp said:


> Gościu... nie bądź taki dowciapny, zazdrość ciebie zźera że jednak w Białej coś się dzieje a w Smietniku będą lądowania raz na rok gości z Izraela do Majdanka .. i wsio !





damianSN said:


> ^^ Jesteś żenujący, wiesz? Zachowujesz się jak człowiek kompletnie pozbawiony kultury i zakompleksiony...myślę, że mógłbyś zostać prawą ręką Macierewicza.






Wcześniej było nawet politycznie. O prezydencie RP:


mario.bp said:


> aj uczepiłeś się... facet nie jest z mojej bajki, to tylko figurant dlatego dla mnie jest tylko tak zwany !!!


----------



## Redzio

Tak

Już wiem czemu looknijcie do wątku o banerze SN

Cytuje:
-------------------------------------------
1 from Russia, Siberia

Ja: VICTOR90 Why? 

For the idiots who attacked russian fans and her national flags in Warsaw
-------------------------------------------
I wszystko jasne

Nie tylko mi puściły nerwy:

The most beautiful stadium in the night. Victor90 russian hooligans started this shit in Wroclaw so **** you.



Chciałem interweniować wysyłając mu prywatną wiadomość ale pisze, że ma pełną skrzynkę:/

Więc interweniowałem tutaj.


----------



## pmaciej7

Polex said:


> Z jednej strony to dziwne, że oczekujesz wyjaśnienia, a z drugiej nie.


Stwierdzenie "_Całkowite niezrozumienie istoty sprawy_" bez jakiegokolwiek wyjaśnienia, dlaczego za takie jest uważane, świadczy o.



> 1. Wniosek o zamknięcie wątku ogólnego o EURO, bo jest tam dyskusja nt kiboli, w kontekście tego z czym mieliśmy do czynienia w Warszawie, jest czymś dziwnym, ale zupełnie niezrozumiałym jest przychylenie się do tego wniosku.


Nie wiem kto zamykał wątek, bo nie ja, natomiast uważam za słuszne przeczyszczenie go z bzdur typu "dzięki kibolom mamy w Gdańsku Euro i PGE arenę".



> - w zamkniętym wątku wałkowany był dość istotny problem kibolstwa,
> - wątek ten pozwala bliżej poznać mentalność i rozpoznać tych, którzy zapewne nie chcieliby, żeby ich nazywano kibolami.


Nie zamierzam dawać na tym forum trybuny kibolom.

A problemy kibolstwa powinno się raczej omawiać w dziale Społeczeństwo albo Polityka, a nie w wątku poświęconym organizacji Euro. Zwalczanie stadionowego bandytyzmu to jest kwestia pozasportowa i pozaorganizacyjna.


----------



## mkuldane

^^
^^
Zajrzałem z ciekawości na ten banner SN ( swój głos oddałem już wcześniej ). No i chyba jakieś deja vu się kroi. Już jakiś inny Rosjanin wpakował



> тон on June 14, 2012 18:21:01
> 1/5 из России, Владивосток


Była kiedyś jakaś jazda z naszymi sąsiadami z Zachodu to teraz będzie ze Wschodu. Można jakoś zablokować złośliwe jedynki? Bo ten banner jest naprawdę miodny i jak ktoś wali jedynkę ( i jeszcze komentuje to cyrylicą ) to tylko przez złośliwość.


----------



## Polex

Tylko na to co poniżej kilka słów:


pmaciej7 said:


> Zwalczanie stadionowego bandytyzmu to jest kwestia pozasportowa i pozaorganizacyjna.


Napiętnowanie takich zachowań, które miały jednak bezpośredni związek z EURO, odbywało się właśnie w wątku do tego przeznaczonym.
Natomiast zamknięcie wątku to forma odpowiedzialności zbiorowej. A skoro:



> Nie zamierzam dawać na tym forum trybuny kibolom.


to dzięki tamtemu wątkowi można ich wyłuskać i... pozbyć się z forum na wieki wieków... Amen.


----------



## Polex

mkuldane said:


> ^^
> ^^
> Zajrzałem z ciekawości na ten banner SN ( swój głos oddałem już wcześniej ). No i chyba jakieś deja vu się kroi. Już jakiś inny Rosjanin wpakował
> 
> 
> 
> Była kiedyś jakaś jazda z naszymi sąsiadami z Zachodu to teraz będzie ze Wschodu. Można jakoś zablokować złośliwe jedynki? Bo ten banner jest naprawdę miodny i jak ktoś wali jedynkę ( i jeszcze komentuje to cyrylicą ) to tylko przez złośliwość.


To raczej walka z wiatrakami. W takiej sytuacji jaka ma miejsce bardziej celowym byłoby skrzyknięcie wici wśród naszych userow w różnych wątkach (pozasportowych) i danie odporu tym jedynkom. Przecież na forum jesteśmy potęgą.


----------



## pmaciej7

Polex said:


> to dzięki tamtemu wątkowi można ich wyłuskać i... pozbyć się z forum na wieki wieków... Amen.


A chętnie bym się kiboli pozbył.



Polex said:


> To raczej walka z wiatrakami. W takiej sytuacji jaka ma miejsce bardziej celowym byłoby skrzyknięcie wici wśród naszych userow w różnych wątkach (pozasportowych) i danie odporu tym jedynkom. Przecież na forum jesteśmy potęgą.


Podbijanie banerów jest tak samo głupie jak zaniżanie ocen.


----------



## Bastian.

Ta i znowu kolejna wojenka Polska vs Rosja/Niemcy/Białoruś i reszta świata. I znowu kolejny śmietnik do sprzątnięcia i brigi i bany do rozdania. I wtedy kłótnia o niesprawiedliwie przyznane brigi i bany według niektórych. Więc może lepiej nie zamieniać sporu który można szybko zakończyć w wojnę.


----------



## Polex

pmaciej7 said:


> 1. A chętnie bym się kiboli pozbył.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Podbijanie banerów jest tak samo głupie jak zaniżanie ocen.


1. W zamkniętym wątku nie mają szans się ujawnić.

2. Dlatego propozycja była żartem (  )


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521825

Proszę o dodanie polla. Dziękuję.

dodane - pm7


----------



## rekcza

Han Solo said:


> Otwórzcie już niepiłkarski wątek o EURO, plisss  Proponuję przyjąć, że dopóki podobne rozróby jak w Warszawie nie będą miały miejsca, to temat kiboli [w sensie zadym itp] jest chwilowo zakazany.


Popieram, emocje już chyba opadły. Choć rzeczywiście w okolicach meczu z Rosją nie dało się tego czytać.


----------



## Redzio

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20120606


[304] linoleym_01 on June 16, 2012 01:58:01
1/5 from Russia. Dark banner from dark country!

[303] Unregistered on June 15, 2012 21:42:51
1/5 from Russia. Dark banner from dark country!

[302] Poloniy_210 on June 15, 2012 21:24:36
1/5 from Russia. Dark banner from dark country!

:cripes:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Polex

^^
[306] Polex on June 16, 2012 03:06:52
Русские, мы любим вас за каждый голос и звездy. (если звезда не краснaя).


----------



## Victor90

Polex said:


> ^^
> [306] Polex on June 16, 2012 03:06:52
> Русские, мы любим вас за каждый голос и звездy. (если звезда не краснaя).


Thank you. :cheers1:


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o zmianę daty w nazwie wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431161

na: 29 czerwca-1 Lipca 2012

^^
gotowe
625


----------



## Redzio

Mogę prosić o przypięcie tego wątku?  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92431412#post92431412


----------



## Tomeyk

Czy w wątku "Stosunki polsko-litewskie" dałoby się jakoś spacyfikować vilniusguide? Ostatnio zachowuje się już jak klasyczny troll.


----------



## Han Solo

Można wreszcie otworzyć niepiłkarski wątek o EURO ?


----------



## Redzio

Dlaczego w ciągu jednego dnia można wysłać tylko 15 PM 'ek?:bash:


----------



## Grvl

^^ żeby boty nie mogły spamować?


----------



## Michał78

Osseanfree said:


> Jak trener tragedia skorza obejmie repre to sie chyab zabiej ale pierw jego i szamte late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ja rozumiem emocje, ale taki poziom na FPW? Przecież to nie onet hno:


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=1160
To już zaszło za daleko. Dyskusja polityczna poza PHP.

OK / PLH


----------



## pisuar

Proszę o usunięcie postów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92395111&postcount=4173
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92488375&postcount=4229
Z góry dziękuję


----------



## krystiand

Z dopisaniem do listy w poście 3659?

Od kiedy się prosi o usunięcie postu? Robi się del i spokój, mod usunie jak będzie chciał lub będzie widział


----------



## bez_nazwisk

PiotrG said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=1160
> To już zaszło za daleko. Dyskusja polityczna poza PHP.
> 
> OK / PLH


Polityczna? W ktorym momencie (nie było wzmianki o żadnej partii ani polityku, czysto akademicka kulturalna dyskusja o spec słuzbach) ? ale ok.
Posty zostały usunięte czy przerzucone do jakiegos php?


----------



## Rafadan

Niby rozmowa o specsłużbach i ich metodach działania była polityczna? Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o moje posty, nie wspominałem nic o polityce. Proszę o przytoczenie zakazanych cytatów, uzasadniających usunięcie moich wpisów.

Mechanizm działania zabójczej parasolki chyba kwalifikuje się do tego tematu? Dlaczego więc posty zostały usunięte?

To już zresztą kolejny przypadek arbitralnego usuwania postów pod byle pretekstem. Jak to forum ma się rozwijać, skoro nie wiadomo do końca które treści są zakazane i zostaną skasowane?


----------



## 625

Rafadan said:


> To już zresztą kolejny przypadek arbitralnego usuwania postów pod byle pretekstem. Jak to forum ma się rozwijać, skoro nie wiadomo do końca które treści są zakazane i zostaną skasowane?


Polityka poza php jest zakazana. Proste. Należysz do wąskiej grupy tych, którzy nie potrafią tego zrozumieć, więc zastanów się sam, dlaczego.


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522592 - do usunięcia - renowacja Śródmieścia Szczecina ma swój globalny wątek.

^^
del
625


----------



## perdurabo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522755
do kasacji...


----------



## 625

^^


SamerX said:


> Uwaga: To nie jest spam, po prostu pokazując grę.


:lol:


----------



## Bastian.

Dlaczego ssc dzisiaj wolno chodzi ?.


----------



## 625

Bastian. said:


> Dlaczego ssc dzisiaj wolno chodzi ?.


Chyba Ci


----------



## oko_Wiel_kie

*Dlaczego skasowano wątek*

Studium komunikacyjne DK47/S7 ?
Komu się on nie podobał i dlaczego ?Czy lepiej zaśmiecać wątek Zakopianki - 90 postów w dwa tygodnie gdy nic się na tej trasie nie buduje, ani nic zupełnie innego nie dzieje ?


----------



## mateusz.el

Bardzo proszę przenieść wątek  do działu "Przemysł | Technologia | Design" i zmienić jego nazwę na: *"[Elbląg] Przemysł w mieście i okolicach"*.
Mam nadzieję, że zmiany pozwolą ożywić wątek i zmienić trochę jego profil działalności
Z góry dzięki.




^^ ok/ Macieks


----------



## Signar

Może ktoś przeczyścić ? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92526472#post92526472

zaczyna się małe city vs city i nie tylko.


----------



## Bastian.

625 said:


> Chyba Ci


Nie wiem czy tylko mi. Ale chodziło wolno, inne strony się nie ślimaczyły.


----------



## Din Sevenn

U mnie było to samo.


----------



## krystiand

Wczoraj rano kilka razy trzeba było odświeżać, żeby forum załapało. Tylko z tą stroną miałem problem, wyświetlał się chyba błąd 118 (w Chrome)


----------



## mateusz.el

Mogę tylko jeszcze prosić o przeniesienie wątku do działu "Przemysł | Technologia | Design"

^^
gotowe
625


----------



## krajan

Do wywalenia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92552485&postcount=4225


----------



## EGOista

Można przenieść ten post do pierwszego ?


----------



## mateusz.el

Przepraszam za swoją upierdliwość, ale to już moja ostatnia prośba
Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na: [Polska] Wspólne zwiedzanie"

==
ok, youknow


----------



## Strzala

Proszę o odblokowanie wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1388126&page=66

bo w tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=242

robi się niepotrzebny OT.


----------



## Redzio

Na podst. tego i innych artykułów proszę o zmienienie nazwy wątku z 

*[Wola] Liberty Tower Grzybowska/Żelazna [100 m]*

Na:

*[Wola] Liberty Tower Grzybowska/Żelazna [140 m]*

Z góry dzięki


----------



## Fatalista

Już nawet nie chodzi o odzywkę do delfina, ale nasze miasto oficjalnie nazywa się inaczej od dłuższego czasu.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92596531&postcount=1283


----------



## zajf

Zgłaszam do moderacji wątek pt.

*[Lwów] co warto zobaczyć*

Na czterech ostatnich stronach wątku (w sumie ma 5) znalazłem 2 (słownie dwa) posty, które pokazują co warto zobaczyć we Lwowie. Autor RS_UK-PL pod obserwację. 

^^
podeletowane + brig
625


----------



## Hayate

Zgłaszam do moderacji wątek 

*Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe*

Nie uważam, by ten wątek był miejsce w którym należałoby prowadzić zbędną wymianę postów dotyczących religii. Proszę o del tych 3-4 postów.


----------



## chmiel22

Inwestycja zakończona *[Toruń] Biurowiec + Instytut Kosmetyczny*.


----------



## Redzio

wiem że gwiazdki ale odwraca wzrok od inwestycji proszę o usunięcie:



Kscnski said:


> Czyzby WIELKI KU*** DLA WIELKIEJ PI*** widzę że Rzeszów trzyma poziom . Niezmienne Miasto innowacji :lol:


----------



## Michał78

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=604293
Robi reklamę jakiegoś bloga w już 2 wątkach.


----------



## BizCut

^^
jest juz tego zdecydowanie wiecej hno:


----------



## R20

Hayate said:


> Zgłaszam do moderacji wątek
> 
> *Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe*
> 
> Nie uważam, by ten wątek był miejsce w którym należałoby prowadzić zbędną wymianę postów dotyczących religii. Proszę o del tych 3-4 postów.


Rownież to chciałem zgłosić Psze Pana Moderatora. Wchodzę do wątku, chcę dowiedzieć się czegoś ciekawego, a trafiam na smutną ateistyczną politgramotę.


----------



## Syntech

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92644550&postcount=1353

Niepożądana treść reklamowa.


----------



## Hubi2010

del


----------



## MarcinK

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92668381&postcount=2107

Proszę o przeniesienie do tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315453&page=2

przeniesione i przeczyszczone - pm7

^^ Dzięki.


----------



## marek1980

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92676853&postcount=1413
Sorry, ale to nie ten poziom. Troche sie Gesior zagalapowal, prosze o reakcje.


----------



## pmaciej7

Bez jaj, gadka na luzie.


----------



## wiewior

Prośba o wykasowanie kilku postów OT związanych z edytowaniem i kasowaniem postów 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92547050&postcount=4947
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92577367&postcount=4949 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92578775&postcount=4950
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92587090&postcount=4951 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92593015&postcount=4952 

BTW Czy jeszcze działa ten myk z "automatycznym" kasowaniem postów z DEL w treści?


----------



## kamilbuk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92684752&postcount=23292

Do usunięcia. Z góry dzięki.


----------



## cichy87

Zróbcie coś proszę z jego sygnaturą :lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92693378&postcount=10763


----------



## michael_siberia

Czy aby na pewno tutaj toczy się rozmowa na temat?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402890


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czy ktoś moderuje wątek olimpijski?


----------



## markus1234

Adolf Warski said:


> Ja wnioskuję o stworzenie poddziału "Miss Renowacji", żeby Wrocław znowu mógł wygrać.


Taa Wroclaw wygrać.


----------



## Adolf Warski

To _chyba _nie jest renowacja, myślałem o czymś innym.


----------



## jar_007

Piotr-Stettin said:


> ^^ W takim razie to też należałoby usunąć.


Tak myślałem, że ktoś o tym wspomni. Różnica jest taka, że tam element dodany mocno zmienił odbiór i oceniając budynek główną uwagę zwróciłem właśnie na nową część i połączenie ze starą, wnętrza oraz otoczenie. 
Tutaj oceniając powyższe dałbym 1, a nie chcę bo budynek jest przecież OK.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

I kto miałby decydować co się bardziej rzuca w oczy? Gliwice mają większe, dobudowane klatki schodowe, szczecińska inwestycja powstała praktycznie od zera, bo to nie jest renowacja, a odbudowany obiekt ze zmienioną funkcją. Powinien powstać oddzielny dział dla renowacji. Będziemy działać w tym kierunku.


----------



## EGOista

^^ to w takim razie będzie nagroda dla Urzędu Wojewódzkiego w Szczecinie  A wracając do tematu też jestem zdania, że Gliwice nie spełniają regulaminu MP i są tam tylko ze względu na to, że to świetny budynek.


----------



## Muczi

Proszę o interwencje (bring? ban?) dla użytkownika *okupant *. Cały czas troluje w wątkach częstochowskich, szczególnie teraz w 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=347610&page=57 

Wszystko sprowadza do polityki, obrażania innych, żadna racjonalna argumentacja do niego nie trafia. Do tego nie stosuje podstawowych zasad pisowni. Nie da się już tego czytać hno:


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o usunięcie postów 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93624157&postcount=207

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93989100&postcount=211
powód treść pierwszego postu obraża uczucia użytkownika piszącego drugi post. Z góry dzięki, nie banować raczej się wymsknęło jednemu i drugiemu.


----------



## 625

Muczi said:


> Proszę o interwencje (bring? ban?) dla użytkownika *okupant *. Cały czas troluje w wątkach częstochowskich, szczególnie teraz w
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=347610&page=57
> 
> Wszystko sprowadza do polityki, obrażania innych, żadna racjonalna argumentacja do niego nie trafia. Do tego nie stosuje podstawowych zasad pisowni. Nie da się już tego czytać hno:





okupant said:


> Muczi - moja wszechstronna niekompetencja JEST moja , i można ją oczywiście mieć w d....e, ale nie można jej cenzurować , przynajmniej na razie.


Post dnia. Miesiąc.


----------



## Eurotram

^^ A już się zastanawiałem,kto powstrzymał Okupanta w jego marszu do "przywrócenia narodowego charakteru Alejom NMP" i "wyrwania Częstochowy z postkomunistycznego bagna" :lol:


----------



## aajanek

^^ No i nie doczekałem się wątku o walce z gołębiami . A problem jest niestety poważny...


----------



## toonczyk

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku [Polska] Energetyka atomowa  na *[Polska] Energetyka jądrowa*.

Sformułowanie "energia atomowa" jest niejednoznaczne i niepoprawne.


----------



## Bastian.

aajanek said:


> ^^ No i nie doczekałem się wątku o walce z gołębiami . A problem jest niestety poważny...


Widocznie większość uznała taki wątek za niepotrzebny.


----------



## mmjp

Zwracam się do modów z uprzejmą prośbą o zmianę nazwy wątku  na: *[Poznań] Nobel Tower (13p/53,5m)*. Dotychczasowa nazwa jest robocza i pochodzi z etapu przygotowywania projektu przez inwestora. 




toonczyk said:


> Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku [Polska] Energetyka atomowa  na *[Polska] Energetyka jądrowa*.
> 
> Sformułowanie "energia atomowa" jest niejednoznaczne i niepoprawne.


Popieram. 

--
Zmienione.
youknow


----------



## aajanek

Bastian. said:


> Widocznie większość uznała taki wątek za niepotrzebny.


Zaiste, niepotrzebny... :lol:


Eduardo Espinosa said:


> RDA to tylko czubek góry lodowej, przecież stare babcie wyrzucają stary chleb gołębiom na wszystkich osiedlach. Powinno się zakazać dokarmiania gołębi w całym mieście.





Eduardo Espinosa said:


> W Londynie jest taki zakaz, za dokarmianie gołębi grozi mandat





darque said:


> w mieście na W zainstalowano w tym roku instalację dźwiękową mającą za zadanie emitować głosy drapieżników, pewnie zadziała to na krótki czas, bo gołębie b. szybko przywykają. za to dobrym pomysłem na pewno byłoby zainstalowanie jastrzębia w okolicach Rynku





kichosz said:


> Przepraszam bardzo ale po tym co dziś zobaczyłem w poczekalni budynku dworca to też jestem za tym żeby jakoś tę zarazę tępić. Wszelkie gzymsy obstawione kolcami a gołębie w najlepsze siedzą na lampach i srają prosto na ławki albo, co gorsza, na ludzi na nich siedzących.


Wystarczy?


----------



## Eurotram

^^ Przesada; jakkolwiek "latające szczury" bywają nieco uciążliwe (też zdarzyło mi się oberwać "bombą"),to jednak są to żywe zwierzątka.Ciekawe,czy user Darque byłby równie entuzjastycznie nastawiony do pomysłu,żeby mu w wannie zainstalować (zamiast jacuzzi) np. piranie?


----------



## aajanek

Eurotram said:


> ^^ Przesada; jakkolwiek "latające szczury" bywają nieco uciążliwe (też zdarzyło mi się oberwać "bombą"),to jednak są to żywe zwierzątka.Ciekawe,czy user Darque byłby równie entuzjastycznie nastawiony do pomysłu,żeby mu w wannie zainstalować (zamiast jacuzzi) np. piranie?


A moim zdaniem przesadą jest twoja opinia. Jak sam zauważyłeś, z gołębiami jest problem. Założenie wątku na ten temat nie oznaczałoby od razu proponowania w nim niehumanitarnych metod. Osobiście jestem za wyłącznie zakazem dokarmiania w centrum (lub w razie potrzeby na całym obszarze) miasta (+ ewentualnie rozsypywanie środków antykoncepcyjnych). A co do jastrzębia - to jest to przecież metoda, po prostu wykorzystuje się wroga, jakiego ten gatunek maiłby w naturalnym (pozbawionym ludzkiej ingerencji) środowisku. Najlepiej przystosowane gołębie przetrwają .


----------



## Bamip

Witam serdecznie

Prosiłbym o usunięcie mojego konta, oraz konta zarejestrowanego na nick JohnAvery, którego używałem wcześniej.

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## el_bartez

^^Po prostu się tu nie loguj! To wystarczy.


----------



## salto_angel

Cóż, za dwa konta i tak jest ban


----------



## rotkorew

Coś tam poustawiałem, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.


----------



## partyzantka

Ukassiu18 said:


> Lecz sie pseudo patriocie.


Czułości od rana + pokaleczona gramatyka, to nie pierwszy atak usera na myślących inaczej.


----------



## prom

Proszę o usunięcie postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94148321&postcount=33385 wraz z kolejnymi dotyczącymi tego tematu. Wysoce niestosowny tak w tym wątku, jak i w ogóle.


----------



## Michał78

_Mort_ said:


> No to może sobie forum zmień bo też nie ta liga co holenderskie.





Ukassiu18 said:


> Lecz sie pseudo patriocie.


Ktoś chyba zbyt poważnie podszedł do głosowania hno:


----------



## mapmen

Ja rozumiem, że php ale to chyba przegięcie


Din Sevenn said:


> Wnioski są następujące: pan radny z Mogilna ma już mózg wyprany przez UMarsz.




Pierwszy post i oftopowe pytanie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94182355&postcount=5270


----------



## Din Sevenn

mapmen said:


> Ja rozumiem, że php ale to chyba przegięcie


I tak starałem się ułożyć posta we właściwym temacie, zatem proszę o nie stosowanie restrykcyjnych środków. A, że temat gorący, to wolę go przenieść właśnie do "mniej gorących" wątków, tak, na zasadzie chłodzenia. Bo z jednej strony głupio by było temat pominąć, a z drugiej strony - od tego jest wątek ciężaru gat. PHP, by go pominąć w ogóle.
Co do mojej wypowiedzi nt. - jest to ewidentny komentarz na temat zachowań politycznych, zatem, jak najbardziej mieszczący się w konwencji wątku.
Wobec powyższego, proszę o zachowanie całości, a użytkownika powyżej o komentarz w granicach wątku.


----------



## demmat

Prosiłbym o zajęcie się użytkownikiem MSPhoto. W co drugim poście wspomina o końcu komuny. Warto go pouczyć, żeby wypowiadał się bez takich dodatków.


----------



## Polex

Tym bardziej, że w Polsce komuny nie było. :lol:


----------



## Bastian.

Podpisuję się pod wnioskiem. Co któryś post to tekst o tym żeby w stolicy skonczyć z komuną i budować pierdylion wieżowców.


----------



## Bobiczek

Polex said:


> Tym bardziej, że w Polsce komuny nie było. :lol:


po raz pierwszy chyba - zgadzam się z Tobą.....


----------



## michuu

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku z [Toruń] Biznes Park Elana i centrum logistyczne na *[Toruń] Inwestycje na terenie "Elany"*


----------



## pmaciej7

Obecny tytuł jest chyba bardziej konkretny. Co tam jeszcze powstaje?


----------



## Mariusz_tor

^^

Projekt o nazwie tytułowej jest już nieaktualny niestety.


----------



## mapmen

polityka: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94210203&postcount=5273


----------



## Vanaheim

Wnosze o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do działu "Turystyka miejska i nie tylko":

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=345436


----------



## Molibden

Dzień dobry.
Trochę się nam zrobił OT w wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393366&page=16
dlatego proszę o przeniesienie ostatniej strony do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304122&page=42

Dziękuje


----------



## mlodyy1985

User @zapinio zaczyna trollować coś o czujności ideologicznej w wątku o lotnisku w Modlinie-dajcie mu zółte światło a jak nie to briga.


----------



## jar_007

Proszę wyczyścić wątek [Wrocław] Sport, Off Topy stadionowe, w tym walka o krzesełka  z dyskusji o błędzie ortograficznym bo zrobiła się napinka. 
Przy okazji można skrócić nazwę wątku bo walka o krzesełka juz dawno nieaktualna


----------



## Molibden

Można prosić o przeczyszczenie ostatniej strony wątku "[Katowice] w obiektywie" --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324482&page=41 ,bo zaczyna się robić ta sama dyskusja, którą przerabialiśmy (przerabiamy?) w wątku Górny Śląsk - autonomia i wstążki, czyli generalnie OT

^^
ok
625

^^ 
dzięki


----------



## Lumina

Aaaa... weszłam na forum przez google obrazy (kliknęłam na zdjęcie) i od tej pory wszystko (prócz samych postów) wyświetla mi się po hiszpańsku ( mozna to jakos zmienic? Wcześniej chyba miałam po angielsku lub po polsku (nie pamiętam).


----------



## youknow

Na dole strony, po lewej.


----------



## Lumina

youknow said:


> Na dole strony, po lewej.


Uff, dzięki wielkie!


----------



## kamilost

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94393796&postcount=6

Bot.

Ty mówisz "Bot", ja też znam trzyliterowe słowo na "B"  - pm7


----------



## skowron

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1334511&page=7
W miarę możliwości zmiana nazwy tematu na [Białystok] Galeria Jurowiecka
Nie wiem czy ktoś już porządkuje ten temat, ale 'naród chce zmian'  

Z góry podziękować.

a public gets what a public wants - pm7


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94430936#post94430936
Ostatnia strona do skasowania.


----------



## matrix4321

Ten użytkownik wygląda mi na bota - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=994866

--
ban
youknow


----------



## Hellmut

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1540542&page=2
Polecam przyjrzeć się postom użytkownika uprawiającego telemedycynę (diagnozowanie zaburzeń osobowości u jego przeciwników w dyskusji) jak np. tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94463585&postcount=37

Ban, ban, ban - bo to jeden i ten sam typ, który sam siebie popiera w dyskusji./BB


----------



## Bastian.

O takiego przypadku jeszcze nie było.


----------



## pmaciej7

Bastian. said:


> O takiego przypadku jeszcze nie było.


Był. W wątku A2 Stryków - Konotopa. W którymś wcieleniu nazywał się Grzmiące Trzewia.


----------



## Perun

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=333155 - zdaje się, że już powinien być dawno w ukończonych.


----------



## davidcarretta

Witam mam pytanko jak są naliczane posty? napisałem już z 20-30 postów w różnych działach a ciągle mam 5 ,jak wpisałem ten post to się zmieniło na 6,pytam tylko dlatego że w niektórych tematach trzeba mieć min.100 postów aby się wypowiedzieć;-).


----------



## pmaciej7

W całym Klubie Forum posty nie są naliczane.


----------



## partyzantka

A nie jest tak, że w 'Akcjach' i dziale podróżniczym tak? No i Miss Polski jest chyba bez naliczania?


----------



## techno

[Szczecin] Mały wniosek formalny:

Od mojego postu nr 2144 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94537711&postcount=2144) wszystko do usunięcia albo do przeniesienia do jakiegoś innego wątku (nie mam pomysłu do jakiego). Temat z SST już nie ma nic wspólnego.

skasowane nawet wcześniej - pm7


----------



## MłodyWilk

Bot? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=995893

^^
dzięki!
625


----------



## salto_angel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94571863&postcount=4259

Chyba się komuś z onetem pomyliło.


----------



## cichy87

Hydepark hydeparkiem, ale czy każdy kolejny wątek musi zostać rozwalony przez kibolsko-piknikowe przepychanki?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=1250


----------



## LubiePiwo

Mógłby ktoś uspokoić towarzystwo w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94645815#post94645815


----------



## Polex

^^ Uważasz, że o tym bydle nie należy mówić? :nuts:


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375522

Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku na [Śródmieście] Hilton by Hampton.


----------



## kubus181818

To od czego są moderatorzy? Jak ktoś mnie obrazi na forum to prośbę o usunięcie obraźliwych treści również powinienem skierować do autora, a nie moderatora?Może do sądu od razu? Wiem @toonczyk, że Twoja wypowiedź związana jest z kwestią prawną, ale bądźmy ludźmi, to tylko forum, a ja nie proszę o wiele.

Jaki sens mają pourywane wycinki porozrzucane na dwóch stronach tematu nt. m.in. mojej osoby(nazwanie mnie "dzieciakiem"), skoro ani ja się nie mogę wypowiedzieć, ani moja wypowiedź nie jest oryginalnie zachowana, tak aby ewentualny czytający mógł przeczytać wszystko co miałem do powiedzenia, a nie tylko powyrywane z kontekstu cytaty? Ani to sprawiedliwe, ani logiczne. Cenzura i to wyrywkowa, to chyba nie przystaje w 21 wieku?

Nie chcę być kolejnym krzykaczem na forum, dlatego piszę tutaj o trochę rozsądku w postępowaniu grupy trzymającej władze.


----------



## toonczyk

Złamałeś reguły panujące w PHP, a teraz żądasz, żeby w związku z Twoim błędem moderator wykonywał dodatkową pracę wyczyszczenia wątku z odniesień do wypowiedzi którą tam umieściłeś. Zlituj się.
W PHP grupa trzymająca władzę składa się z jednej osoby, więc jeśli chcesz ten temat przedyskutować, to prywatnie z TH.


----------



## kubus181818

toonczyk said:


> Złamałeś reguły panujące w PHP, a teraz żądasz, żeby w związku z Twoim błędem moderator wykonywał dodatkową pracę wyczyszczenia wątku z odniesień do wypowiedzi którą tam umieściłeś. Zlituj się.


Żądam tylko konsekwencji w postępowaniu, skoro moderator powycinał moje wypowiedzi, to niech również wytnie wszelkie odniesienia do nich, które w obecnej sytuacji nie mają większego sensu, zaburzają spójność wątku oraz przeinaczają sens moich wypowiedzi. 

Powoli zaczynam dostrzegać, że jest to jednak walka z wiatrakami, a już na pewno nie warta poświęcenia jej czasu. Z mojej strony to tyle.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## SebastianNS

Proszę o usunięcie spamu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94988666&postcount=4483

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94988861&postcount=4484

usunięte + Raffio miesiąc briga - pm7


----------



## TommeT

kubus181818 said:


> Żądam tylko konsekwencji w postępowaniu, skoro moderator powycinał moje wypowiedzi, to niech również wytnie wszelkie odniesienia do nich, które w obecnej sytuacji nie mają większego sensu, zaburzają spójność wątku oraz przeinaczają sens moich wypowiedzi.
> 
> Powoli zaczynam dostrzegać, że jest to jednak walka z wiatrakami, a już na pewno nie warta poświęcenia jej czasu. Z mojej strony to tyle.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Na prywatnym terenie, mimo ostrzeżenia o zakazie wstępu, wlazłeś w psie gówno? Teraz właściciel psa ma Ci buciki wyczyścić? I nie prosisz tylko żądasz? Oj Kubusiu, Kubusiu....

pzdr


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=475#9483
Przydałoby się zrobić porządek, bo poziom "dyskusji" sięgnął dna.


----------



## pmaciej7

PiotrG said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=475#9483
> Przydałoby się zrobić porządek, bo poziom "dyskusji" sięgnął dna.


Podejrzałem co tam było :nuts:


----------



## Mruczek

Składam wniosek o ponowne otwarcie wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538820

wraz z ewentualnym przeniesieniem go do innego działu żeby nie nabijać postów i nie mącić obrazu. Merytoryki w tym wątku nie ma prawie żadnej, ale pośmiać się było można. Dawno się tak nie ubawiłem.


----------



## Hyper

Do ukończonych: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784722

ok - pm7


----------



## projektor

Proszę o zmianę nazwy poniższego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335183
*Na "[Olsztyn] Budowa sieci tramwajowej".
*

_(Jak już zaczęli coś tam kopać to by wypadało zmienić nazwę  ).
_

Z góry dziękuję! 

ok - pm7


----------



## Molibden

Witam, 
proszę o usunięcie ostatniego zdania z postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95048627&postcount=18
Chciałbym, żebyśmy uniknęli city vs city w tym wątku, a są przesłanki do jego zaistnienia.

Ok/BB

Dzięki


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Proszę od usunięcie głupich litewskich tagów z tego wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954466&page=11

i dodanie adekwatnych: zabytki, stare miasto, budownictwo klasycystyczne


----------



## pmaciej7

Przy próbie dodania "budownictwo klasycystyczne" pojawia się komunikat:



> The following errors occurred when trying to add tags to this thread:
> You specified a tag that was too long. A tag can only be 25 characters.


-------------

vilniusguide - 3 dni za tagi.


----------



## Bastian.

Może zamienić budownictwo na budowle ?.


----------



## perdurabo

Czy można dodać dodatkowe obostrzenie w infrastrukturze kolejowej NEWAG vs PESA = brig ? Mamy praktycznie cichą wojnę od długiego czasu w tematach związanych z taborem i zwyczajnie to zaczyna być już męczące.


----------



## Piotrek00

Nosz kurde, oralB mi zamknął wątek u wieży UBS w miejscu Ilmetu sekundę przed tym, jak chciałem post merytoryczny wstawić  Prośba o wklejenie tam jako obrazki :
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/Piotrek00/onz1.jpg
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/Piotrek00/onz2.jpg
Źródło: Postanowienie RDOŚ

Wyciąłem, bo to skan i nie da się skopiować, a to chyba najciekawsze (i oficjalne) info o projekcie z całego dokumentu.

/okBB


----------



## krystiand

Dwa wątki zaśmiecone przez dwóch nowych (jeden się zarejestrował dawno, ale ostatnio zaczął się udzielać):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1369395&page=4
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515019&page=209

crackoize i ja84


Skasowane - pm7.


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=476
Powrót szkieletów.


----------



## pmaciej7

cracko (yyy.. to jest.. crackoize) ban.

Przejrzałem posty ja84 - 12 skasowanych na 18 napisanych. Hmmm...


----------



## MISERY

DEL


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95559433#post95559433

Spam.


----------



## batmans

niech ktoś zainteresuję się kolegą *lops1987*, pisze tylko w wątku czas na śmiech, z zerową ilością postów i linkuje zawsze tą samą stronę.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=14560690


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95573040&postcount=34441*


----------



## 625

Dzięki!


----------



## Grvl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95579691&postcount=7755

no bez jaj..

edit.

i jeszcze to
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95581345&postcount=20507


----------



## Bastian.

Eee tam olać go. Dwa posty zamętu nie zrobią.


----------



## MISERY

cyrkiel said:


> @*MISERY* I co wierzysz, że jak będziemy przez 1000 stron pisac, że "nie budujom" Prudentiala, to go zaczną budwac?:nuts:


jeśli tylko tyle potrafisz zrobić.. to co mam Ci odpowiedzieć?
nie, nie wierzę, że tyle by wystarczyło. ale skoro już poznałem parę osób na SSC i niektóre z nich przyznały, że ich dzienna praca jest w popularnych mediach stołecznych , a jednocześnie deklarują, że jest im bliska Warszawa i udzielają się społecznie w tym kierunku, to dziwi mnie, iż jeszcze nie poszukali w redakcji kogoś, kto by poszedł z mikrofonem dowiedzieć się, co w tej sprawie mają do powiedzenia aktualni właściciele, wykonawcy przerwanego remontu.. i sama firma Prudential, której powrót na polski rynek bodaj od lipca opisują media biznesowe. 

http://www.gazetaprawna.pl/artykuly...owymi-produktami-ale-dopiero-w-2013-roku.html



> Problemem może być tylko zbyt mała wiedza o marce, Polacy są przyzwyczajeni do rozpoznawalnych brandów, a Prudential był znany w naszym kraju, lecz przed wojną. Jego aktywa zostały przejęte przez Niemców w 1939 roku.
> 
> 
> W chwili wybuchu wojny w Polsce było ponad 4,6 tys. ważnych polis ubezpieczeniowych Prudentialu. – Pomimo istnienia znacznych braków w naszej dokumentacji, wynikających w dużym stopniu ze zniszczeń spowodowanych okupacją nazistowską, od początku lat 50. udało nam się uregulować zobowiązania wynikające z ponad 43 proc. ogólnej liczby polis – zapewnia ubezpieczyciel.


może się mylę, ale problem nieznanej marki mógłby rozwiązać chyba jej najwyższy przedwojenny symbol w Warszawie. skoro już wiemy, iż istnieją obawy przed nieznajomościa marki, kiedyś obecnej w Polsce, to założę się, że firmie Prudential zależałoby na szumie medialnym podczas nigdy niełatwego wejścia na rynek. więc czemu np. nie zainicjować dyskusji o ich obecności w mieście w postaci niegdyś wspaniałego wieżowca, któremu potrzeba teraz wsparcia?? ot taka myśl, ale zacząłbym od sprawdzenia, co na ten temat mają do powiedzenia obecni właściciele (i dziwi mnie, że przez tyle miesięcy nikogo to nie obchodzi).

jeśli mnie pytasz, to uważam, iż zawsze to lepsze od spekulowania typu "słyszałem, że firma zbankrutowała", "problem z projektantem".. etc.. ale możemy też posiedzieć i nic nie robić.. i czekać aż samo się odbuduje.. lub nie


----------



## 625

^^
Misery, to był Twój ostatni post tutaj.


----------



## Mruczek

Mruczek said:


> Zgłaszam wniosek o zmianę nazwy działu inwestycyjnego "Pomorze i Warmia" (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=706) na "Pomorze, Warmia i Mazury". Dziękuję.


Pozwolę sobie przypomnieć.


----------



## Piotrek00

Prośba o przyjrzenie się ostatnim postom-> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230011&page=16


----------



## Bastian.

Ja raczej bym wyciął całą tą dyskusję o tablicach.


----------



## HS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95621838

Trochę off-top, proponuję wyciąć ostatnią stronę i poprzednią od postu nr 476. Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## perdurabo

Prosze o przeniesienie do wątku motoryzacyjnego postów z wątku moje auto zaczynając od tego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95617630&postcount=7942 offtopic o nowym golfie, wątek moje auto służy do rozmów o naszych pojazdach a nie ogólnym rynku.


----------



## horizon2

HS said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95621838
> 
> Trochę off-top, proponuję wyciąć ostatnią stronę i poprzednią od postu nr 476. Z góry dziękuję.


Jako autor wątku popieram. Z postu na post robi się coraz większy OT.


----------



## panAeL

Ja rozumiem, że PHP się rządzi swoimi prawami, ale uważam to juz za przegięcie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95638831&postcount=85704


----------



## pmaciej7

Skargi z php skałda się na pm do th. I nigdzie indziej.

A skargi typu "ojejku, nie potraktowali mnie poważnie w php", to w ogóle jest zawracanie głowy.


----------



## panAeL

pmaciej7 said:


> Skargi z php skałda się na pm do th. I nigdzie indziej.


Ok, nie wiedziałem. Nie omieszkam skorzystać.


----------



## Petr

do skasowania: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548508

ok - pm7


----------



## bloniaq_s8

kilka ostatnich postów do wywalenia:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95645754#post95645754

ok - pm7


----------



## Elvenking

ek0tom said:


> ^^
> Żeby tylko te PiSiorki ze SKOKu nie postawiły siedziby w kształcie samolotu smoleńskiego...


Moim zdaniem przesada w merytorycznym wątku.

10 dni/BB


----------



## pliers

Czy mógłby ktoś zakończyć monopol szanownego PLH na wpisy w wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539298&page=200

z góry dziękuję


----------



## TommeT

^^
Pewnie szanowny _*PLH*_ by mógł. Próbowałeś go poprosić?

pzdr


----------



## Bastian.

Ale jaki znowu monopol ?. Wypisują bzdury to zamknął i wrzuca tylko to co wartościowe. Przecież nie zabronił innym pisania w tym wątku. Będzie ktoś miał coś wartościowego do dodania to niech poprosi PLH to on te info wrzuci. Niesłuszna ta skarga na PLH.


----------



## pliers

W takim razie może zamknąć wszystkie wątki w których mowa o inwestycjach które się jeszcze nie rozpoczęły? Wszędzie się zdarzają bzduropisarze. Albo lepiej...w ogóle WSZYSTKIE wątki zamknąć, i za każdym razem z prośbą do moderatora czy pozwoli czy nie. Cenzurą mi to pachnie.


----------



## Stradie

Czuję prowokację:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1002789


----------



## Signar

Mam dziwne wrażenie, że kogoś (arafat11) strasznie boli, że lotnisko LUZ niedługo startuje i może odnieść sukces 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1388126&page=128


----------



## krystiand

Mam wrazenie, ze kogos boli ze ktos inny patrzy realnie na to lotnisko. W tym wypadku realne patrzenie sie nie sprawdza, sprawdza sie patrzenie najwiekszych optymistow. I wtedy uwazacie, ze inni zle zycza lotnisku.

Mieszkancy Lublina robia tam wiecej syfu. Arafat pisze swoje zdanie, do ktorego ma prawo, a Wy odkopujecie stare posty i sie nasmiewacie. Ostatnie strony to juz przegiecie. Takiego syfu to nawet w watku o metropolii bydgoskiej dawno nie bylo :lol:
I lepiej niech jakis mod zobaczy dokonania uzytkownika Strzala w watku o lotnisku w Bydgoszczy. Co chwile wchodzi i probuje prowokowac.


----------



## Signar

Tylko to się ciągnie od dłuższego czasu a zaczęło się od tego, że jeżeli W6 I Rayanair nie weszło od razu w Bydgoszczy to i u nas na pewno ich nie będzie. Dalej z jego strony było porównywanie i wyśmiewanie naszego potencjału ta ostatnia strona to tylko skromne podsumowanie. Na najbardziej denerwuje to, że daje do zrozumienia, że jeśli im się nie udało wybić to tym bardziej nam choć jak widać ostatnio mamy sporą szansę na sukces.


----------



## krystiand

Czytam tamten wątek od dawna. Po prostu jestescie uczuleni na słowa krytyki i niedowierzanie, że WSZYSTKO może wychodzić. Rozumiem to, bo każdy lubiący swój region/miasto tak reaguje na słowa krytyki, ale to co się dzieje na ostatnich stronach to u niektórych osób zwykłe żałosne trollowanie i nie wmówi mi nikt, że to tylko wina Arafata, bo pisał nieprzychylne posty.
W najbardziej znanym bydgoskim wątku nie ma znaczenia, czy ktoś prowokuje, pisze z niedowierzaniem, czy odgryza się - każdy dostaje po równo i jest spokój.

Lepiej skasować te żałosne posty z ostatnich stron, a Arafatowi i Strzale wytłumaczyć, że ich skakanie sobie do gardeł nikogo nie interesuje. Kary bym sobie odpuścił.


----------



## zbieraj

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku w Inwestycjach Ukończonych:
*[Śródmieście] Biurowiec Nowy Dom Jabłkowskich [w budowie]*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394478

na 

*[Warszawa] Biurowiec Nowy Dom Jabłkowskich*


----------



## CrtZ

Proszę o bana/briga dla tego Pana.

W wątku o Złotej 44


grzela90 said:


> nie mogę patrzeć na nędzne podróby chicagowskich skyscraperów. Najpiękniejsze warszawskie kamienice są dziadostwem w porównaniu do ich stanu przedwojennego [/QUOTE]
> W wątku o przestrzeni pub...niu do ich stanu przedwojennego [url][/QUOTE]


----------



## Strzala

krystiand said:


> Mam wrazenie, ze kogos boli ze ktos inny patrzy realnie na to lotnisko. W tym wypadku realne patrzenie sie nie sprawdza, sprawdza sie patrzenie najwiekszych optymistow. I wtedy uwazacie, ze inni zle zycza lotnisku.
> 
> Mieszkancy Lublina robia tam wiecej syfu. Arafat pisze swoje zdanie, do ktorego ma prawo, a Wy odkopujecie stare posty i sie nasmiewacie. Ostatnie strony to juz przegiecie. Takiego syfu to nawet w watku o metropolii bydgoskiej dawno nie bylo :lol:
> I lepiej niech jakis mod zobaczy dokonania uzytkownika Strzala w watku o lotnisku w Bydgoszczy. Co chwile wchodzi i probuje prowokowac.


Pokaż mi kolego jakieś moje prowokacyjne posty w wątku o bydgoskim lotnisku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=14600900

i jeszcze miło jakbyś udowodnił,że "co chwilę" je pisze...

Proponuje ochłonąć i nie bronić trolla.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Nie dawaj linków do wyszukiwania, bo nikt tego nie zobaczy :lol:

Szukać mi się nie chce, ale mam dosyć waszych przepychanek. Raz jeden prowokuje, raz drugi hno:


----------



## Strzala

krystiand said:


> ^^ Nie dawaj linków do wyszukiwania, bo nikt tego nie zobaczy :lol:
> 
> Szukać mi się nie chce, ale mam dosyć waszych przepychanek. Raz jeden prowokuje, raz drugi hno:


No to jak nie chce Ci się szukać i nie masz dowodów, to nie oskarżaj bezpodstawnie. arafat11 dostał zakaz pisania w wątku o połączeniach z Lublina, więc temat uważam za zamknięty a dyskusje za zakończoną.


----------



## pmaciej7

CrtZ said:


> Proszę o bana/briga dla tego Pana.


Spamera już ktoś ubił, ale po co powielasz jego linki?


----------



## arafat11

Signar said:


> Tylko to się ciągnie od dłuższego czasu a zaczęło się od tego, że jeżeli W6 I Rayanair nie weszło od razu w Bydgoszczy to i u nas na pewno ich nie będzie. Dalej z jego strony było porównywanie i wyśmiewanie naszego potencjału ta ostatnia strona to tylko skromne podsumowanie. Na najbardziej denerwuje to, że daje do zrozumienia, że jeśli im się nie udało wybić to tym bardziej nam choć jak widać ostatnio mamy sporą szansę na sukces.


jezeli juz sie bierzesz za pisanie skarg to chociaz laskawie napisz prawde...
nie wiem kiedy wysmiewalem Wasz potencjal, co najwyzej pokazywalem, ze te rzekomo silne strony to nic specjalnego w swietle innych lotnisk( vide dyskusja o studentach i napinka ludzi z Lublina, ze blisko 100 tysiecy studentow, w tym kilka tysiecy z zagranicy( z czego prawie polowa z Ukrainy) zapewni nie wiadomo ile pax, ja tylko pokazalem, i nikt nie obalil tego argumentu, ze Lodz ma duzo wiecej studentow niz Lublin i jakos na liczbe pax to sie nie przeklada)
mialem prawo wyrazic swoja opinie i to zrobilem, jezeli sledziles watek wiesz dobrze, ze moje opinie jakos nie odstawaly zarowno od tych bardzo entuzjastycznych jak i pesymistycznych...po to chyba zreszta zostal zalozony ten watek, chyba, ze ma to byc kolko wzajemnej adoracji...
odnosnie ostatniej strony: to po prostu zagrywka Strzaly, ktory najpierw udaje gl... i probuje udowadniac, ze Lufa moze latac w formule p2p do malego lotniska w DORTMUNDZIE, a gdy koncza mu sie argumenty oskarza o troling...zagrywka na niskim poziomie...do tego merytoryczne wstawki Macka z Lublina o jakiejs metropolii torunsko - bydgoskiej...


----------



## torunczyk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95751955&postcount=1615



xemi said:


> I toruńska hołota ma za swoje...


może jakieś upomnienie?


----------



## khan_tengri

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437780

Z:
[Lubelskie] Modernizacja linii kolejowej nr 30 Lublin Północny - Lubartów

Na:
[Lubelskie] Modernizacja linii kolejowej nr 30 Lublin Północny - Lubartów - Parczew

ok - pm7


----------



## martin

Proszę o usunięcie prowokujacych watków Warskiego z tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446565&page=498

Przypomne że ostatnia jego wizyta to popieranie starszych pań które chcialy zablokowac budowę Złotej 44


----------



## Mruczek

martin said:


> Proszę o usunięcie prowokujacych watków Warskiego z tego wątku:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446565&page=498


A potem od razu martinowi można 3 dni briga za chamskie odzywki

Zresztą widać, że trochę wszedł na za wysokie obroty więc dając mu 3 dni briga teraz P.T. Moderatorzy mogą uratować go od briga półrocznego, który będzie konieczny, gdy martin się rozkręci


----------



## martin

Mruczek said:


> A potem od razu martinowi można 3 dni briga za chamskie odzywki
> 
> Zresztą widać, że trochę wszedł na za wysokie obroty więc dając mu 3 dni briga teraz P.T. Moderatorzy mogą uratować go od briga półrocznego, który będzie konieczny, gdy martin się rozkręci


Za co ? Ze zależy mi na porządku na forum i denerwują mnie typowo prowokacyjne posty gościa z wrocławia ?
Wystarczy przesledzić jego wizyty na warszawskim podforum


----------



## Spencer

Warszawskie forum to nie jest twój prywatny bardak, żebyś spraszał, bądź pędził kogo ci się spodoba. Kultury trochę (choć, co prawda, spojrzawszy na twój dorobek forumowy, jej nadmiaru spodziewać raczej się nie należy...).


----------



## skansen

Prowokacyjne posty Warskiego? Opanuj się, martin.


----------



## Adolf Warski

:nuts:

Ja mam inną, dla równowagi sensowną propozycję, żeby wydzielić osobny wątek o Emilii (może nawet w zabytkach  ).

Na marginesie, tu jakiś stachanowiec czynem popiera martina, niestety nie jest to merytoryczne poparcie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95757946&postcount=9956


----------



## martin

To już potrzebny Ci nowy wątek żebyś mógł dalej te prowokacje kontynuować ?:nuts: :lol:

Bardziej merytoryczne niż te wszystkie Twoje wpisy


----------



## skansen

Jest już wątek [Warszawa] Dewastacja zabytków.


----------



## martin

skansen said:


> Jest już wątek [Warszawa] Dewastacja zabytków.


Jest bardziej odpowiedni: "Co jeszcze do wyburzenia"


----------



## skansen

^^ I kto tu pisze prowokacyjne posty?


----------



## martin

skansen said:


> ^^ I kto tu pisze prowokacyjne posty?


No właśnie, skąd to nagłe zainteresowanie


----------



## Adolf Warski

Coraz więcej osób się wypowiada w temacie, więc wątek jest potrzebny, a dotyczy tego, co jest solą tego forum czyli architektury i urbanistyki.


----------



## martin

Adolf Warski said:


> Coraz więcej osób się wypowiada w temacie, więc wątek jest potrzebny, a dotyczy tego, co jest solą tego forum czyli architektury i urbanistyki.


Coraz więcej wypowiadało sie też czy zdążą przed euro itp., były dyskusje o elewacjach rożnych budynków albo kibicowskie napinki, też zostawić ? Od kiedy to mieszkańcom Wrocławia tak zależy na budynkach do wyburzenia w Warszawie ? 

Jest watek hyde park na głupoty

Prosze o przeniesienie tej dyskusji z tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446565&page=499

do architektura i urbanistyka hyde park

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1253207&page=50


----------



## el.polako

Proszę o usunięcie tagu „opolskie” z tematu [Ujazd] Krzyżtopór – ratujmy ten wspaniały zabytek!. Owszem, w Opolskiem znajduje się miejscowość Ujazd, jednak wątek dotyczy Ujazdu położonego w województwie świętokrzyskim. 

To jeszcze marpa dodał, czyli tag przetrwał prawie 3 lata :lol:


----------



## Petr

niech ktoś to zamknie, bo przecież robi się niedobrze: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549612&page=4


Adolf Warski said:


> :nuts:
> 
> Ja mam inną, dla równowagi sensowną propozycję, żeby wydzielić osobny wątek o Emilii (może nawet w zabytkach  ).


Już był podobny wątek 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294899


----------



## Bastian.

Jestem przeciwny zamykaniu/kasowaniu wątku o wieżowcu w miejscu mebli Emilia. Jest wątek w którym można kłócić się do woli nie zaśmiecając innych. Poza tym przecież możecie w nim rozmawiać merytorycznie a nie krzyczeć "to ja mam rację" "nie prawda, to ja mam rację" "a nie bo ja". Jest to kontorwersyjny wątek ale taki sam był wątek o wieżach BBI za Mariottem. Też były kłótnie a mimo to nikt wątku nie zamknął/nie skasował. Także zamiast się kłócić piszcie merytoryczne posty i nie reagujcie na prowokacje.


----------



## Petr

Ale przecież na razie nie ma tematu. Pawilon jest w rejestrze zabytków, a nowy właściciel nie ma żadnego konkretnego projektu, tylko jakieś mgliste plany.


----------



## demmat

Pawilon jest ewidencji, która nie chroni w pełni. Wystarczy zapłacić 10 profesorom, którzy wykażą że stan budynku jest fatalny i Emilia podzieli los Supersamu.


----------



## lenovo200

Czy można prosić o odblokowanie wątku Metropolia Bydgoska ? 
Już trochę czasu minęło.


----------



## TommeT

Do sprawdzenia. Tym razem linka nie podaje, ale to chyba ten od luzzu po raz drugi.

pzdr


----------



## skansen

Poproszę o usunięcie kropki w temacie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1369993 

Poza tym proszę o rozważenie, czy nie zmienić tytułu na *[Bielany Wr. | Ślęza | Wysoka] Inwestycje * w kontekście tego, ze ewentualny aquapark będzie na granicy Bielan i Ślęzy, poza tym w Wysokiej będzie budowana Biedronka i ośrodek szkolno-przedszkolny.

ok / PLH


----------



## desmo

batmans said:


> niech ktoś zainteresuję się kolegą *lops1987*, pisze tylko w wątku czas na śmiech, z zerową ilością postów i linkuje zawsze tą samą stronę.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=14560690


Kolejne wcielenie - pluskwa007?

ban / PLH


----------



## pliers

Witam

podejrzewam że temat już mógł być poruszany niejednokrotnie, ale muszę zapytać jeszcze ja:
Dlaczego wątki dotyczące dróg (możliwe że dotyczy to innych rzeczy również) nie są podzielone tak, jak są podpisane kontrakty?
Odkąd jestem na forum tak właśnie jest więc podejrzewam że jest jakieś ważne uzasadnienie tej sytuacji.

dziękuję i pozdrawiam


----------



## pmaciej7

Jak miałoby wygladać dzielenie dróg według kontraktów? Czy A2 ze Strykowa do Konotopy miałaby mieć 5 wątków?


----------



## pliers

To akurat skrajny przypadek który byłby najbardziej uciążliwy. Ale np. S3 Gorzów - Sulechów, A1 Pyrzowice - Gorzyczki, A1 Toruń - Stryków...

Według mnie łatwiej byłoby się połapać i odnaleźć interesujące informacje.

EDYCJA:
Stryków - Warszawa...chyba zostałby tylko 2 z 5 wątków w tej chwili.


----------



## toonczyk

Nie ta księga...


----------



## pliers

Czy mogę w takim razie prosić o przeniesienie odpowiednich postów do odpowiedniej Księgi?

Dzięki


----------



## martin

Czy mozna usunać ostatnich kilka stron w tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96006442#post96006442

kompletny off top i hyde park nie mający nic wspólnego z wątkiem, wiekszego śmietnika już dawno nie było, proponuje przenieść te spory do wątku: urbanistyczny hyde park


----------



## adamMa

Proszę o usunięcie 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551420 
dzięki

ok/BB


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96009895#post96009895

Do usunięcia, ktoś chyba pomylił fora.

ok/BB


----------



## lenovo200

Proszę o odblokowanie wątku Metropolia Bydgoska.


----------



## pmaciej7

I tak teraz co tydzień będziesz?


----------



## 0maniek0

uwielbiam jak pmaciej7 jest taky menski i bezkompromisowy
ps chyba czas na moda z Bydgoszczy


----------



## bobtrebor

Kolegę coraz częściej ponosi.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96049674&postcount=1135


----------



## takisobiektoś

0maniek0 said:


> ps chyba czas na moda z Bydgoszczy


Tjaaaa, a po tygodniu cały Toruń zbrigowany :lol:


----------



## 0maniek0

mysle, ze 1-2 userow mozna by bylo ocalic


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96050268#post96050268

Proszę o scalenie 3 postów użytkownika TheMolkaPL i zwrócenie uwagi na dublowanie postów (nie pierwszy raz się zdarza). Ew. usunięcie mojego posta.


----------



## arafat11

Proszę o odblokowanie wątku Metropolia Bydgoska. 

ile czasu potrzeba na czyszczenie tego watku? 4 tygodnie to za malo?


----------



## lenovo200

pmaciej7 said:


> I tak teraz co tydzień będziesz?


Nie, poczekam aż zostanie wydana książka" Jak nauczyć się rozmawiać". Jeżeli obowiązki przerastają, to czas przestać być modem.


----------



## pisuar

^^Najlepiej nie otwierać tego wątku. Ten wątek to jak puszka Pandory.


----------



## krzewi

Prosze o usunięcie z tego wątku :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96066431#post96066431

delowych postów, tj. 158 i 159. Dzienks

proszenks - pm7


----------



## arafat11

pisuar said:


> ^^Najlepiej nie otwierać tego wątku. Ten wątek to jak puszka Pandory.


wylacznie dlatego, ze osoby takie jak Ty sie tam wtracaja i pisza bzdury...zablokowac takim osobom mozliwosc pisania i po problemie...w koncu od tego sa modowie


----------



## pmaciej7

:baaa:


----------



## Jakub

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96091381&postcount=380
del pls, thx.


----------



## talkinghead

ssplayer said:


> ^^ Nie zgodzę się z tobą. Hawking to postać której istnienie jest niepodważalne, natomiast istnienie J.Ch. jest* co najmniej* wątpliwe.
> Nie znam żadnego wiarygodnego dowodu na jego istnienie.
> Obrażałbym osoby wierzące gdybym mimo niepodważalnych dowodów tak napisał.


Najfajniejsze co człowiek ma, to rozum. Również poczucie humoru.
Czasem ortodoksyjne podejście do tematu naraża wnioskującego na śmieszność.

Mi cytat z czasu na śmiech dał sporo do myślenia. Na przykład to, że autor obrazka strzelił sobie w stopę.


----------



## Konstruktor

hej, proszę o usunięcie wszystkich moich postów z wątku 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274310&page=646

wraz z moim tekstem który był cytowany przez innych

z góry dzięki *sprawa pilna*


----------



## pmaciej7

Pachnie dziecinadą, ale ok.

A to:



Konstruktor said:


> wraz z moim tekstem który był cytowany przez innych


jest niewykonalne, zwłaszcza jeśli ma być pilne.

A co, byłeś w gościach i zapomniałeś się wylogować? To zmień hasło.


----------



## cyrkiel

Pisałem i w trakcie zamknęli mi wątek o Emilce:



oralB said:


> Proponuję zamknąć wątek do czasu pojawienia się jakiś nowych, konkretnych informacji w sprawie. Takie słowne przepychanki jakie mają tu miejsce niczemu nie służą - nikt nikogo, jak już doświadczenie forumowe uczy, i tak nie przekona do swoich racji.


Nie koniecznie chodzi o przekonanie do swoich racji, bo to i tak nic nie zmieni, żadnego wpływu na losy wydarzeń nie mamy. Forum służy do wymiany poglądów i toczenia konstruktywnej dyskusji. co prawda w dużej mierze jest to obecnie dyskusja dookoła tematu, ale konkretnych informacji i tak nie ma, więc przekaz nie jest zaburzony.

Jak zapadnie decyzja, że budujom, albo nie budujom, to taka dyskusja jak teraz przestanie miec sens, ale na razie moim zdaniem jest ok. Jak ktoś nie chce to przecież nie musi czytac.


Edit: nawet literówek w zamkniętym wątku nie mogę poprawic:rant:


----------



## jimburton

Wypalacz Rafał;96073814 said:


> Prośba o otwarcie wątku [Kraków] Tramwaje w Grodzie Kraka


Czy ktokolwiek zareaguje w końcu na tę prośbę? Popieram usera!


----------



## krystiand

Zróbcie coś z OT w tym wątku (posty 2159-2220 z pominięciem postu 2217), jest wątek o infrastrukturze rowerowej to oni od dyskusji o ścieżce rowerowej na moście przeszli przez rowery na innej ulicy do rowerów w Amsterdamie :bash:


edit
Kolejny OT :storm:
Od postu 3609 do 3628 do tego tematu


----------



## skowron

Uprzejmie donoszę/informuję iż nastał czas na drobną pacyfikacje w ostatnich stronach wątku [Białystok] Stadion Miejski

Z góry podziękować Kolektywowi Administracyjnemu.


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826878&page=633

Poproszę o korektę tytułu ww. wątku poprzez wykreślenie 4 ostatnich liter. Dziękuję.


----------



## Sławek

A ja uprzejmie donoszę z user MichalJ od pewnego czasu usilnie stara sie trollować. To stary stażem user, co tym bardziej mnie dziwi.


----------



## MichalJ

Lewą nogą wstałeś? O co ci chodzi? Zejdź ze mnie, bardzo proszę.


----------



## pmaciej7

Sławek;96174091 said:


> A ja uprzejmie donoszę z user MichalJ od pewnego czasu usilnie stara sie trollować. To stary stażem user, co tym bardziej mnie dziwi.


----------



## Krzycho

:lol:


----------



## Bastian.

Nie powiedział bym że MichalJ troluje. Troszkę czasami marudzi ale to jego opinie. My czyli reszta też zresztą narzeka a ty akurat zwróciłeś uwagę na jego wypowiedzi więc uważam że to czepianie się michała. Jakby jego teksty komuś przeszkadzały to już dawno by to zgłosił a skoro tak się nie stało to znaczy że MichalJ jest nie słusznie oskarżany o trolowanie. Tym bardziej że Beton i oralB czytają nasze opinie i jakoś nie stwierdzili że michał troluje bo go przecież nie ukarali, nawet ostrzeżenia mu nie dali.


----------



## lenovo200

Kiedy zostanie odblokowany wątek Metropolia Bydgoska?
P.S
Ile potrzeba czasu na uprzątniecie wątku i jego odblokowanie? Z wątkiem o S5 nie było najmniejszego problemu...
P.S 2
Dla przypomnienia dziś minie miesiąc...


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Prośba o korektę tytułów kilku wątków:

- [Wrocław] Olimpia Port [Etap I] - do skasowania *[Etap I]* z nazwy wątku

- [Wrocław] Hotel Oławska 13 - do zmiany na *[Wrocław] Biurowiec "Business Center Save The World" (Oławska 13)* - BTW dziwna nazwa :nuts:

- [Wrocław] Kompleks biurowo-mieszkalny „Botanica Residence | Tumskie Ogrody” - zmiana na *[Wrocław] Apartamentowce przy ul. Sienkiewicza*, oraz przeniesienie do tego wątku następujących postów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95923423&postcount=7105
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95924627&postcount=7106
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95930779&postcount=7107
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95952506&postcount=7110
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95953929&postcount=7111
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95954426&postcount=7112
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95972961&postcount=7113
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95981225&postcount=7114

Z góry dziękuję 

ok / PLH


----------



## alsen strasse 67

^^
Dzięki PLH, ale coś niestety namieszałeś.  Pierwszy wątek ma złą nazwę, drugi w ogóle nie zmienioną, w trzecim wszystko OK.

^^
done
625


----------



## Han Solo

Han Solo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826878&page=633
> 
> Poproszę o korektę tytułu ww. wątku poprzez wykreślenie 4 ostatnich liter. Dziękuję.


a może jednak ? 

^^
ox
625


----------



## Sulej

Bot nie zna polskiego i nie zauważył, że mamy już mamy taki temat. 

--
usunięte
youknow


----------



## krystiand

pmaciej7 said:


> Upomniano i poddano obserwacji.


Wiele sie nie zmienilo, ale i tak jest postep


----------



## pmaciej7

Teraz upomniano dosadniej.


----------



## zonc

Chcę się usprawiedliwić, bo łaskawy mod mnie upomniał. :cheers: [jego zdrowie]

Robię to z lenistwa. Tak samo daję newsy z GW, Expressu czy Pomorskiej. A że częściej daję linki do portalu, którego jestem właścicielem... Cóż. Nie moja wina, że dochodzę do wizualizacji szybciej niż konkurencja  (Ale wiadomo, że nie każdy jest takim maniakiem jak userzy SSC, by 80% dnia spędzać na szukaniu nowych inwestycji).



partyzantka said:


> Ale tu nie chodzi o sensację, tylko o zachowanie. Jawne promowanie jednej strony, podbijanie sobie klików [co, jak wiemy, ma znaczenie w przypadku pozyskiwania reklam]


 Mogę Tobie podesłać statystyki. Maxymalnie 200 wejść nie zmienia nic na stronie. Przy ponad 100 tysiąsach UU to wartość totalnie niezauważalna. 

:cheers: Piwo dla wszystkich na koszt Enjoy! Media.

:lol: Będę lepszy


----------



## jar_007

pmaciej7 said:


> Już powinno być dobrze.


Dzięki. 
Można jeszcze prosić o wyczyszczenie ostatniego OT i napinki stąd? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96164380#post96164380


----------



## lenovo200

Bastian. said:


> Może by tak bydgoszczanie i toruńczycy przestali reagować trolowaniem na taki troling. Wtedy było by łatwiej o spokój i porządek w waszych wątkach.


Człowiek to niedoskonała forma, więc to zapewne potrwa, a ja nadal nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi - Kiedy wątek Metropolia Bydgoska zostanie otwarty?


----------



## Din Sevenn

@Truman - dziwię się, że rażą Ciebie wpisy Marcina z Poznania w temacie MB, przecież dzięki niemu temat mocno ruszył i to bez spiny.
Skaner2000 zwykł był bezpodstawnie pyskować, ale od kilkunastu dni ewidentnie zmienił ton i dopiero ostatnia wypowiedź na temat uczelni to powrót do klasycznego stylu.
Zonca zbanować za to, że w Enjoy'u nie reklamował dostatecznie koncertu Kontagious Terror Fest!!!


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96266180#post96266180 - mój ostatni post oraz wcześniejszy, który komentuje, nadają się do usunięcia. Gość też do przejrzenia, bo trochę żenujący post.


----------



## Polex

> *Muzeum Sztuki: "Zerwanie umowy jest bezpodstawne"*
> 
> 
> *Spółka Meble Emilia wymówiła miastu umowę najmu dawnego pawilonu meblowego przy ul. Emilii Plater na tymczasową siedzibę Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej. - Rozwiązanie umowy z podanego powodu jest bezpodstawne - komentuje Joanna Mytkowska, dyrektorka muzeum*
> W środę do ratusza trafiło pismo, w którym spółka Meble Emilia wymawia umowę najmu pawilonu. - Jako powód wskazano fakt, że Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej nie złożyło oświadczenia o poddaniu się egzekucji w trybie art. 777 Kodeksu postępowania cywilnego. To formalność, w każdej chwili ten brak można uzupełnić - mówi Agnieszka Kłąb, rzeczniczka ratusza. - Muzeum dostało siedem dni na opuszczenie pawilonu. Nie poddamy się, będziemy walczyć o ten budynek - zapowiada.
> 
> Wieczorem muzeum oficjalnie potwierdziło informację o wypowiedzeniu. "Przedstawionym powodem takiej decyzji jest naruszenie paragrafu 10 ust. 4 umowy najmu, czyli niedostarczenie spółce Meble Emilia przez muzeum oświadczenia o poddaniu się egzekucji w trybie art. 777 par. 1 pkt 4 Kodeksu postępowania cywilnego w terminie 14 dni od dnia wydania przedmiotu najmu przez spółkę" - czytamy w oświadczeniu.
> 
> W oświadczeniu, podpisanym przez dyrektor muzeum Joannę Mytkowską, czytamy też, że "muzeum analizuje stan prawny, jednak uważa w chwili obecnej, że rozwiązanie umowy z podanego powodu jest bezpodstawne. Mimo zaistniałej sytuacji, muzeum podejmie z właścicielem rozmowy mające na celu przywrócenie poprawnej współpracy pomiędzy stronami".


Źródło
Proponuję dołączyć


----------



## MichalJ

Czy mogę prosić o interwencję w wątku Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej, zanim będzie za późno?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294205&page=220


----------



## truman-lodge

Din Sevenn said:


> @Truman - dziwię się, że rażą Ciebie wpisy Marcina z Poznania w temacie MB, przecież dzięki niemu temat mocno ruszył i to bez spiny.


Tak, z początku ruszył. Ale po pewnym czasie temat się wyczerpał, a zaczęło się nabijanie postów.


----------



## TYCZYW

*Wrocław - Rewitalizacja rynku Psiego Pola*

Witam,
uprzejmie proszę odpowiednich moderatorów o zwrócenie uwagi na wątek:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=615834&page=59

niejaki użytkownik o nicku decomposed06, pojawił się po przerwie i od razu wprowadza zamieszanie, a przede wszystkim negatywne emocje. Nie chodzi o kwestionowanie jego prawa do własnego zdania, ale o jego lekceważący sposób wypowiedzi. Kilku użytkowników próbowało mu już zwrócić uwagę, ale zawsze kończyło się to 'pyskówką' z jego strony. W ten sposób wątek, mający dotyczyć przede wszystkim relacji z postępu prac, stał się miejscem, w którym wyżej wymieniony forumowicz może się pokłócić i podocinac innym użytkownikom do woli.
Uprzejmie proszę o przyjrzenie się sprawie i ewentualną interwencję.

Z poważaniem


----------



## TommeT

*pmaciej7*. Otwórz wreszcie tą ich metropolię.
W tym wątku cztery strony, w kilku innych też po kilka. Boję się otworzyć konserwę żeby nie ujrzeć Metropolii Bydgoskiej. Robią tu taki Meksyk (też metropolia - choć nie tak prężna) że czytać się nie da.
Otwórz i zapomnij. Zrób taki jeden wątek-wyjątek na FPW. Plissss...

pzdr


----------



## kalle_sg

TommeT said:


> Otwórz i zapomnij. Zrób taki jeden wątek-wyjątek na FPW. Plissss...


Albo inaczej: otworzyć, ogłosić "szczególny nadzór", i następnym razem zamiast się bawić w zamykanie i sprzątanie, strzelać banami bez ostrzeżenia. Jedna, góra dwie takie czystki i powinien być spokój


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

kalle_sg said:


> Albo inaczej: otworzyć, ogłosić "szczególny nadzór", i następnym razem zamiast się bawić w zamykanie i sprzątanie, strzelać banami bez ostrzeżenia. Jedna, góra dwie takie czystki i powinien być spokój


Albo kolejny wysyp delikwentów z multikontami, jak to już nieraz bywało...


----------



## arafat11

juz pisalem zeby mogli sie tam wypowiadac tylko uzytkownicy z 50 czy wiecej postami...rozwiazanie szybkie, latwe i skuteczne...tylko trzeba chciec

TommeT: dzieki za glos w sprawie otwarcia watku, ale zlosliwosci z Meksykiem nie na miejscu...


----------



## Bastian.

*TommeT*-wiesz że to nawet dobry pomysł. Otworzyć i nic nie robić, nie karać nie sprzątać śmieci. Może się opanują jak się zrobi syf totalny nie do przeczytania.


----------



## jar_007

DEL


----------



## dexter2

Składam wniosek, aby oba wątki o stadionach w Łodzi zostały zamknięte. 
Czasami pojawiają się newsy, więc moderatorzy mogą je wrzucać, ale bez komentowania. Myślę, że taki układ w aktualnej sytuacji będzie idealny.

Dziękuję.


----------



## TommeT

arafat11 said:


> TommeT: dzieki za glos w sprawie otwarcia watku, ale zlosliwosci z Meksykiem nie na miejscu...


Nie odbieraj tego w ten sposób. To był raczej drobny żarcik dla rozładowania atmosfery. Zapomniałem jedynie że w temacie MB nie ma czegoś takiego jak rozładowanie atmosfery. 

pzdr


----------



## martin

Prosze o usunięcie OFF TOPU z wątku o MSN

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96295456#post96295456


----------



## 625

martin said:


> Prosze o usunięcie OFF TOPU z wątku o MSN
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96295456#post96295456


Jak słusznie zauważyłeś, jest to wątek o Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej, więc co jest offtopem? Dyskusja o pl. Defilad?

Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej w Warszawie
ul. Pańska 3
00-124 Warszawa


----------



## martin

625 said:


> Jak słusznie zauważyłeś, jest to wątek o Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej, więc co jest offtopem? Dyskusja o pl. Defilad?


O sklepie meblowym, już jeden wątek z tego powodu został zamkniety z tego powodu, obecna "dyskusja" nie jest o msn tylko o meblowym, urzędnikach, inwestorze który kupil działke...


----------



## Petr

To już kolejny, bezdennie głupi wpis tego prowokatora: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96303942&postcount=4434
Skoro wykorzystuje konto tylko do pisania głupot, zasłużył na bana.


----------



## TommeT

Petr said:


> To już kolejny, bezdennie głupi wpis tego prowokatora: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96303942&postcount=4434
> Skoro wykorzystuje konto tylko do pisania głupot, zasłużył na bana.


A to przypadkiem nie ten sam: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=945085 ?

pzdr


----------



## projektor

Zgłaszam - powiedzmy - skargę na użytkownika *jogaBonito*. Dlaczego?

- zakłada nic nie znaczące wątki (przykłady: 1 2 3 ) i tworzy się przez to bałagan.
- do tego w tych wątkach jakimś cudem znajdują się odnośniki tylko do jednej strony... 

Proponowałbym coś z tym nieudolnym spamem i spamerem zrobić. Nie wiem - upomnieć użytkownika albo bana dać... 

Z drugiej strony prosiłbym o uporządkowanie tego bałaganu:

- Wątek nr 1 przenieść do wątku *"[Olsztyn] Infrastruktura drogowa"* (wiem, że są osobne "życzenia" w dziale drogowym ale pozwoliłem zażyczyć tutaj tak przy okazji )
- Wątek nr 2 przenieść do wątku *"[Olsztyn] Nowości i zapowiedzi"*
- Wątek nr 3... nie wiem co z nim począć, bo się nie kwalifikuje do żadnego wątku, a Olsztyn i tak nie ma swojego wątku HP.

Pozdrawiam i nie polecam się na przyszłość


----------



## Polex

Jaki był sens zamknięcia wątku o wieżowcu w miejscu Emilii? 
Fakt, że wizja ew. wieżowca w tym miejscu jest bardzo mglista, ale bez względu na to czy on tam powstanie, czy nie, to mamy obecnie fazę bardzo wstępną, aczkolwiek oczywistą - zakup m.in. terenu pod inwestycję. Czy fakt, iż ma miejsce dość kuriozalna sytuacja związana z wpisaniem Emilii do ewidencji zabytków i związanych z tym perturbacji, ma być przez nas przemilczana? 

W efekcie dyskusja na ten temat przeniosła się do wątku o MSN, a to z pewnością nie jest właściwe miejsce.

Proponuję więc:
1. Otworzyć wątek dot wieżowca w miejscu Emilii,
2. Dokleić tam info, o które wnioskowałem kilka postów wyżej na tej stronie,
3. Przenieść tam posty z wątku o MSN, a dot. Emilii.


----------



## Polex

Czy tak trudno jest odnieść się do powyższej propozycji? Oczekiwałbym choćby którejś z takich reakcji:

:yes: lub hno:


----------



## el nino

Może zamkniecie na moment, gdyż bałagan się robi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061709&page=119


----------



## MISERY

Polex said:


> Jaki był sens zamknięcia wątku o wieżowcu w miejscu Emilii?





Polex said:


> Czy tak trudno jest odnieść się do powyższej propozycji? Oczekiwałbym choćby którejś z takich reakcji:
> 
> :yes: lub hno:


popieram Twoje zdanie *Polex* i przyłączam się. nie rozumiem takich akcji, które ucinają ważną dyskusję i przyznaję, że jestem zbity z tropu.. 

1. z jednej strony moderatorzy FPW, chcąc dbać o czystość, kasują off topy.. 

chociaż zamiast kasować, można przenieść temat do nowego wątku. aczkolwiek dla mnie to przerost formy nad treścią i mnożenie wątków dotyczących podobnych, graniczących ze sobą czy nawet wręcz przenikających się spraw. 
przecież nie wszystko da się zawęzić do jednej inwestycji - czasem jedna inwestycja jest podzielona na etapy i tak np. w wątku, który ma w tytule Al. KEN od kilku miesięcy mówimy już o mocno zaawansowanej budowie Nowo-Bukowińskiej, jak wcześniej i o Rolnej - co jest zdrowe, bo to przecież przedłużenia tej samej ulicy posiadające 3 różne nazwy (a nawet 4, jesli doliczymy Domaniewską), choć w świadomości wielu ten ciąg figuruje pod jedną nazwą  

2. z drugiej strony, moderatorzy zamykają wątki dedykowane konkretnemu problemowi, gdy uznają, że temat się wyczerpał albo ich po prostu nudzi.

i tak od ponad roku nie ma nowych zdjęć meczetu na Ochocie i nie mam gdzie ich wrzucić, bo wątek jest zamknięty.. rozumiem, że w obawie przed zaśmiecaniem, ale brakuje dobrej praktyki moderatorskiej, którą ostatnio widzę w postaci dużej nonszalancji. w ostatnich miesiącach takich akcji było wiele (zamknięcie wątku Warsaw Spire na ponad miesiąc, wywalenie kilku miesięcy postów z wątku o UBS wmiejscu Ilmetu etc.) i wystarczy, że ktoś napisze "dla mnie cały ten page jest do zamknięcia", żeby uciąć jakiś temat.

w tym przypadku kuriozum dotyczące Emilii nie powinno przejść bez echa, bo wpływa na przyszłość ulicy, na której planowano kilka wież. a sama dyskusja na temat przyszłości otoczenia budowanej własnie II linii metra powinna być priorytetem, bo kiedy o tym dyskutować, jeśli nie teraz? czasem wydaje mi się, że za bardzo skupiacie się na FPW na detalach, rozdrabniacie każdy problem, dzieląc czasem kompleksowe inwestycje na kilka wątków, które i tak mówią o tym samym i w efekcie nie widzicie większego obrazka, ktory wynika z braku takiej perspektywy.. nie wiem, czy jest sens trwać w takim konserwatyzmie, który ogranicza wymianę poglądów, a przecież do tego powinno służyć forum.

według mnie zamknięcie wątku o budynku w miejscu Emilii, to działanie czysto cenzorskie mające na celu nie tyle uciszenie emocji, co uciszenie dyskusji na konkretny temat.

powtarzam. FORUM to miejsce do dyskutowania i przyznaję, że przestałem rozumieć wizję polskiej edycji Skyscrapercity na temat swojej roli, formy i treści. przecież takie działanie cenzorskie zamiast podnosić wartość FPW, gwałtownie ją obniża..

PS tam gdzieś wyżej grożono mi (to też buduje pogodną i dojrzałą atmosferę dla rozmowy), że to mój ostatni post tutaj, więc nie zdziwiłbym się ostrej reakcji na takie moje zdanie (nomen omen w Księdze Skarg i Wniosków)


----------



## LubiePiwo

el nino said:


> Może zamkniecie na moment, gdyż bałagan się robi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061709&page=119


Może ja przypomnę i poproszę również w swoim imieniu o interwencję:


CIA said:


> ^^
> Byłem i chętnie chodziłbym częściej, ale nie na Lechię, bo wstyd by mi było, gdyby identyfikowano mnie z tymi ludźmi.
> O widzę podobny temat we wrocławskim watku stadionowym
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96351644&postcount=5030
> 
> Myślę, że czas już na zmiany i ukrócenie panoszenia się prawicowych oszołomów w piłce nożnej. Tak samo jak czas na reakcję na uzurpowanie sobie przez nich barw narodowych i polskości!





CIA said:


> "kibice z młyna"?
> Niewiele im brakuje do bojówek faszystowskich. Trzeba reagować już teraz zanim będzie za późno, a nie dawać ciche przyzwolenie i mieć poczucie własnej wartości.


----------



## wiewior

To ja poproszę bana dla użytkownika Nieprzewidywalny - za politycznego avatara i groźby w stosunku do innych użytkowników, np.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96357868&postcount=2381
oraz zwrócenie uwagi użytkownikowi JamesTcz za nieregulaminową sygnaturę.


----------



## Henry Gale

Witam,

ludzie w temacie o Ostródzkich Inwestycjach ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579342&page=128 ) czasem zbyt często odchodzą od tematu inwestycji, gdybając co by było gdyby było 10 rond w mieście, więc prosiłbym aby moderator napisał jakieś ostrzeżenie w temacie.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ jak zobaczyłem, że posta napisał "Henry Gale" to kliknąłem z myślą, że może...może...ale to nie on...


----------



## perdurabo

Jak by można prosić o wyczyszczenie wątku o parkowaniu w Lublinie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96369930
ostatnie 2-3 strony, zwłaszcza przepychanki haveblue vs stiggy.


----------



## alek

sorry, przeoczyłem...


----------



## dawidny

Tu masz spis treści:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037403


----------



## Ksenofob

wiewior said:


> To ja poproszę bana dla użytkownika Nieprzewidywalny - za politycznego avatara.


To ja w takim razie proszę o zbanowanie Konstytucji Rzeczypospolitej, bo jest w niej treść podobna jak na tym awatarze. 

I Kodeks Karny też możecie zbanować? Bo tam jest napisane, że nie można propagować nazizmu i komunizmu...

Zgodnie z polskim prawem - i zdrowym rozsądkiem - Che Guevara jest kryminalistą, który nie tylko mordował ludzi, ale także prowadził obozy koncentracyjne. Był takim kubańskim Dzierżyńskim, czy Himmlerem. Choć może mniejszego kalibru: taki kubański Rudolf Höß

X


----------



## wiewior

^^
Doczytaj regulamin forum i nie pień się niepotrzebnie


----------



## Bastian.

Szczelasz z armaty do muchy. Ban za avatar to przesada. Nakaz wymiany i ostrzeżenie wystarczy.


----------



## wiewior

Doczytaj drugą część posta - poza tym już chyba dawno ustalono, że nie potrzeba na tym forum kiboli, którzy udzielają się wyłącznie w wątkach stadionowo-piłkarskich.


----------



## kalle_sg

Jacer najwyraźniej nie wyciągnął wniosków z poprzedniej kary. Obraża innych użytkowników, i nie zdobywa się nawet na trud przeprosin, gdy nie ma racji. Można go trochę utemperować? Bo aż się odechciewa czytać wątki z jego udziałem.

Ban/BB


----------



## Din Sevenn

Dziekuję za otwarcie wątku Metropolia Bydgoska. Mam w związku z tym prośbę/propozycję: wspomniane w tytule "zasady i ranking" są zakopane we środku tematu, co wygląda dziwnie i jest niewygodne. Czy jest możliwość, żeby przenieść to na początek?

Zrobione. Nie przyjmuję zastrzeżeń, że teraz mój post jest na początku - pm7


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

MISERY said:


> PS tam gdzieś wyżej grożono mi (to też buduje pogodną i dojrzałą atmosferę dla rozmowy), że to mój ostatni post tutaj, więc nie zdziwiłbym się ostrej reakcji na takie moje zdanie (nomen omen w Księdze Skarg i Wniosków)


Ostro reaguję i odblokowuję.


----------



## 625

MISERY said:


> i tak od ponad roku nie ma nowych zdjęć meczetu na Ochocie i nie mam gdzie ich wrzucić, bo wątek jest zamknięty..


Napisz tutaj ten post, a ja go przeniosę do wątku.


----------



## glicek

post z obrazkiem penisa do wykasowania
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96401365&postcount=594


----------



## Han Solo

Z ciekawości: da się jakoś łatwo sprawdzić kto ile opublikował postów w Klubie Forum ?


----------



## bad455

^^ Wyszukiwarką, szukając wg autora i wyświetlając wyniki jako posty.

Edit: Albo i nie, bo pokazuje max 499 ostatnich postów...


----------



## martin

Pytanie do administratorów:

Czy nie można by zamknąć wątku o MSN i wątku o wieżowcu w miejsce Emilii do czasu konkretnych informacji ? Inaczej cały czas bedą w tych wątkach dyskusje nie na temat

Mozna otworzyć wątek MSN - wydarzenia w dziale kultura, traktujacy wydarzeń kulturalnych a nie inwestycji budowlanej


----------



## Polex

^^4 dni temu + 3 dni temu = wczoraj


----------



## Bastian.

martin said:


> Pytanie do administratorów:
> 
> Czy nie można by zamknąć wątku o MSN i wątku o wieżowcu w miejsce Emilii do czasu konkretnych informacji ? Inaczej cały czas bedą w tych wątkach dyskusje nie na temat
> 
> Mozna otworzyć wątek MSN - wydarzenia w dziale kultura, traktujacy wydarzeń kulturalnych a nie inwestycji budowlanej


Nie ma mowy. Nie mam ochoty czytać kłótni na te tematy rozsianej w kilku wątkach bo właściwe zamknięte.


----------



## Dzwonsson

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826878&page=658

Posprzątałby ktoś tą rozwałkę? Dzięki.


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96448905#post96448905
Wreszcie wpadł. Miłego urlopu.


----------



## cyrkiel

czy leci z nami moderator? Jak widac alkohol i football to nie jest dobre połączenie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555301


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o skasowanie wątków:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555301
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555299


----------



## matrix4321

Proszę moderatora o zajrzenie do wątki w Hyde Parku o Stadionie Narodowym. Już czytać tego nie można - zaczyna się wyzywanie i obrażanie innych użytkowników.

zajrzane - pm7


----------



## mlodyy1985

Prosze o usunięcie linka do stronki ze zdjęciami ze Smoleńska w wątky katastrofy lotnicze.

ok - pm7


----------



## zew_2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96459762&postcount=3366

O ile wypisywanie głupot można mu wybaczyć to ciągłe wycieczki osobiste są już niesmaczne hno:


3d/th


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

PiotrG said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96448905#post96448905
> Wreszcie wpadł. Miłego urlopu.


Urlop na zawsze. To + całokształt.


----------



## Bastian.

A kogo dotyczy ?.


----------



## PiotrG

oxo.


----------



## Polex

pmaciej7 said:


> Bo nie pogrubiłeś, więc może nie zauważyłeś, a to rzecz istotna była.


Proponowałbym, żebyś mniej troszczył się o mnie, a bardziej pilnował siebie.




pmaciej7 said:


> Policja nie pilnuje kto wchodzi na stadion i co ze sobą wnosi. Policja na prośbę organizatora ma przyjść i spałować. A i to dopiero wtedy, gdy organizator sobie nie radzi. I tyle.
> 
> A jeżeli organizator sobie nie radzi, to całkiem słuszne jest, żeby nie organizował.


Nie zaprzeczaj więc, że policja nie odpowiada za to bezpieczeństwo. 
I cóż to za argument, że wypełnia rolę pomocniczą? :nuts: Gdyby pomoc ze strony policji miała polegać np na włączeniu oświetlenia to można byłoby o takiej pomocy nie wspominać. Skoro jednak ustawodawca przewidział możliwość zwrócenia się przez organizatora do policji z prośbą o pomoc, gdy ten nie daje sobie rady z zapewnieniem porządku to nie można tego zbyć stwierdzeniem, że to tylko rola pomocnicza.




pmaciej7 said:


> Bez tego znamy i eliminujemy.


Odważna deklaracja. W dodatku w liczbie mnogiej...:nuts:


@Konrad - nie ode mnie zależy byt takiego czy innego tematu. Jednak styl i sposób w jaki go zaproponowałeś i we mnie także wzbudził negatywną reakcję.
Obawiam się jednak, że nawet gdybyś ujął swój postulat w inny sposób to sens dyskusji na zaproponowany temat jest bardzo wątpliwy. Już sam tytuł wątku, który zaproponowałeś świadczy, że patrzysz na zjawisko mocno tendencyjnie. 

Sądzę, że mam prawo określać się jako człowiek tolerancyjny. Ale także i moja tolerancja ma granice. Toteż kibolstwa nie toleruję pod żadnym względem. I piszę to z pełną świadomością, mimo że nie da się w sposób jednoznaczny określić gdzie kończy się kibic, a zaczyna kibol.


----------



## demmat

*Konrad.*: I bardzo źle, że doszło do tej dyskusji. Kibole zawładnęły całym tym forum PHP, wątki inwestycyjne o stadionach, wątki o ekstraklasie, o reprezentacji. Ta sam gadka. Wymiotować się chce. Gdzie nie zajrzysz tam kibole. IMO każdy wpis zaczynający dyskusję o kibolach powinien być usuwany i "nagradzany" brigiem.


----------



## pmaciej7

Polex said:


> Proponowałbym, żebyś mniej troszczył się o mnie, a bardziej pilnował siebie.


Męczysz człowieku. 

A teraz oddaję ci prawo do ostatniego zdania.

I koniecznie zrób printscreena.


----------



## Polex

Może i męczę, a ty kłamiesz. Co lepsze?
Jeśli męczę to zapewne ciebie, a ty okłamujesz wszystkich.

Ostatnie moje zdanie to prośba o papierosa. 

ps
Printscreen uwiera dalej? To dobrze!


----------



## markus1234

Wystarczy się dobrze zachowywać na trybunach i będą otwarte. A kto je zamyka gdy się źle dzieje, to przecież zupełnie nieistotne i nie powinno być publikowane. Bym wywiesił plakat ze święty mikołaj zamknął trybuny.


----------



## michael_siberia

Przecież człowiek już stworzył odpowiednie obiekty, w których można podziwiać zwierzęta w ich quasi-naturalnym środowisku - i jeszcze wnosić za to opłatę. Od razu powiem, że nie są to stadiony.

Zatem uważam, że nie ma potrzeby tworzenia specjalnych wątków o tym. Przecież nie cały polski internet to SSC


----------



## Din Sevenn

Błagam moderatorów: skasujcie ostatnie posty także w tej księdze. Otwieram gazetę - kibole, otwieram radio - kibole (i Celine Dion uke: ), otwieram TV - kibole, otwieram SSC - kibole! Boję się otworzyć puszkę piwa.


----------



## cichy87

Konrad. said:


> A tu proszę moderatorzy mają problem z kulturą w temacie, więc zamykają temat. :lol: A moderują pokoje w których problemów nie ma. :lol:
> 
> Ja od jutra zostaje strażakiem, pod warunkiem że do pożarów nie będę musiał jeździć. :lol:


Na tym forum jest wystarczająco dużo wątków wymagających moderowania, w tym wątków merytorycznych, związanych z tematyką forum. Nie o to chodzi, żeby moderator brał na siebie konfliktowy wątek kibolski kosztem innych wątków.

Zwróć uwagę, że takie PHP istnieje tylko dlatego, że TH zgodził się wziąć na swoją klatę jego moderowanie. Jak znajdziesz chętnego moda do sprzątania syfu w kibolskim wątku 24h na dobę, to ok, może się uda.



> To jest dział Polityka.
> 
> Komentowanie działań policji i wojewodów jak najbardziej do tego działu pasuje.


W dziale Polityka jest tylko jeden wątek stricte polityczny - PHP. W każdym innym wątku w tym dziale, włącznie z ekonomicznymi, politykowanie jest niemile widziane.


----------



## talkinghead

cichy87 said:


> Z tego co pamiętam, wiosną zeszłego roku (w czasach słynnego zamknięcia obiektów Legii i Lecha) był jakiś wątek "kibicowski", gdzie była możliwość sensownego podyskutowania na ten temat. Kończyło się jak zwykle - inwektywami i politykowaniem. Zaraza kibicowskich dyskusji rozlewa się po wszystkich możliwych wątkach. Jeszcze ani razu nie zdarzyło się tak, żeby choć na kilku stronach trzymać przyzwoity poziom. Cudów nie ma, można do woli zakładać dedykowane wątki, a koniec końców i tak trzeba będzie wątek siłą zamykać. Serio są lepsze miejsce do dyskusji dla kibiców i o kibicach, niż SSC.


Wątek o którym wspominasz jest jedynym, w którym wolno poruszać tematykę kibicowską.

Wątek jest zamknięty.

EOT.


----------



## Michał78

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1007374

Reklama archiramy...

Znikła/th


----------



## panAeL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397649&page=13

Proszę o skasowanie posta.

Takie przypadki każdorazowo się zgłasza, czy moderatorzy sami wyłapują? Pierwszy raz mi się zdarzyło.


----------



## pmaciej7

Sami wyłapują.


----------



## Sulej

Odkopałem trupa, proszę o usunięcie tego posta.


----------



## kamilbuk

Proszę o usunięcie. Coś mi się ostatnio zbyt często dubluje wpisy.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97080720&postcount=7923

Dzięki za wyrozumiałość.


----------



## Bart_LCY

Proszę o usunięcie tego postu w tym wątku


----------



## zew_2

^^

ja proponuje usunąć cały wątek :lol:


----------



## piob

Poproszę o skasowanie mojego konta, ze wszystkimi napisanymi postami, bo nie widzę takiej możliwości w panelu użytkownika.


----------



## Mônsterior

Proszę o usunięcie bezsensownej chamskiej przepychanki słownej pomiędzy Petrem i Drblade'em z tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120917&page=27
PS Posty 531-538.


----------



## rybenbaum

A propos *drblade*, to ja nie jestem przekonany, że przyszedł tu, aby dzielić się wiedzą i wymieniać merytoryczne argumenty. 



drblade said:


> *Nie męcz człowieka, widać że wielkość miasta go przerasta i przeraża.
> Wszystko by zaorał i po klepisku jeździł rowerem jak u siebie na ojcowiźnie.*:lol:





drblade said:


> Dla mnie to kosmiczny absurd.
> 
> *To się zgadza z tym co napisano nizej:*:lol:
> 
> 1 pas + bus pas + pas rowerowy + tramwaj i tak powinno to wyglądac na całości. Ideałem byłoby gdyby całkiem zamknięto Świętokrzyską dla samochodów i kompletnie ją przearanżowano, ale z tą wizją raczej można się porzegnac.
> 
> 
> *Przywitać ze słownikiem się powinno to po pierwsze.
> A po drugie trochę częściej łączyć się ze swoją mózgownicą.
> Może boleć, ale warto.*


----------



## ReefGear

W tym temacie zrobił się mały bałagan w tagach, przydałoby się o skorygowanie nazw miast na "jaros*ł*aw" i "przemy*ś*l" oraz usunięcie niepasującego tagu "lubelskie".

Z góry dzięki!


----------



## pmaciej7

Krótko, bo nie mam czasu na pierdoły: Awatar ze znaczkiem PZPR jest dozwolony.


----------



## toonczyk

pmaciej7 said:


> Krótko, bo nie mam czasu na pierdoły: Awatar ze znaczkiem PZPR jest dozwolony.


Ale przecież jest zakaz avatarów politycznych, a logotyp partii politycznej chyba jest polityczny?


----------



## Mruczek

toonczyk said:


> Ale przecież jest zakaz avatarów politycznych, a logotyp partii politycznej chyba jest polityczny?


Teraz PZPR to już nie polityka, tylko tzw. oldskul, jak pralka Frania, M20 Warszawa, czy Ernesto "Che" Guevara


----------



## pmaciej7

PZPR nie istnieje od 23 lat i działalności politycznej nie prowadzi. Ustrój, w jakim funkcjonowała PZPR, takoż od 23 lat nie istnieje. Wreszcie nie przypominam sobie, by którakolwiek z obecnie funkcjonujących partii (chyba że chodzi o jakiś margines planktonu) mieniła się kontynuatorką programu lub działalności PZPR, ani nic mi nie wiadomo, by ów użytkownik w jakikolwiek sposób do osiągnięć PZPR nawiązywał. 

W zwiazk z tym uznaję ten awatar za śmichy-chichy, a nie zagrożenie dla porządku prawnego i forumowego.

Edit:
Mruczek celnie, choć z tym Che bym uważał.


----------



## Tomeyk

Rozumiem więc, że to też jest już oldskul i mogę sobie wrzucić do awatara?


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie.


----------



## kamilost

pmaciej7 said:


> W zwiazk z tym uznaję ten awatar za śmichy-chichy, a nie zagrożenie dla porządku prawnego i forumowego.


A ja mogę, gdybym podpisał avatar: "Ha ha, hi hi, ho ho."? W końcu to śmichy-chichy.

Jeśli nie, to proszę o doprecyzowanie co w opinii moderatora jest "śmiechem-chichem", a co już nie.


----------



## Tomeyk

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie.


Czy mogę uprzejmie prosić o uzasadnienie?


----------



## Michał78

Chrome mi alarmuje że w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934174&page=4
są jakieś niebezpieczne treści od investmap.pl


----------



## Asinus

Czy wątek o konflikcie palestyńsko-izraelskim nie powinien się znaleźć w dziale politycznym, zamiast w kulturze i społeczeństwie?


----------



## janex_wwa

Hoffander said:


> Przede wszystkim dehumanizuje charakter miasta. Na tej dzialce mozna by postawic singapurskie city a tymczasem mamy przerwane ciagi piesze czyms co przypomina plyte lotniska. To ze jest to architektura sowiecka, ktora miłują warszawiacy zarazem tez nie dziwi jesli spojrzymy na ostatnie 200 lat naszej kolonialnej historii. Jednym to przeszkadza ze sowiecka architektura symbolizuje to cos co nazwano PRL i jej kontynuacje czyli III Rp a innym nie. Jedni widza w tym gmach krwawego rezimu inni zas maja zwykly sentyment. Bezsprzecznie jednak ten budynek ze swoja cala dzialka niszczy to miasto.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97399478#post97399478

Znowu to samo, proszę o usunięcie.


----------



## wiewior

To teraz trolluje także w warszawskich wątkach? Wyrazy współczucia...


----------



## barbapapa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386510&page=109
Na ostatnich 5 stronach tylko 1 merytoryczny wpis na temat.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Zobacz 2 strony wcześniej


----------



## gdynianin8

gdynianin8 said:


> Czy moglby ktorys z modow posprzatac bajzel w watku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386510&page=105, zwlaszcza od postu #2078. Przydaloby sie tez zwrocic uwage co po niektorym gdnaszczanom, ze najpierw szczuja, a potem zbieraja tego owoce w odpowiedziach niektorych gdynian...





Tygrys said:


> ^^
> 
> Moim skromnym zdaniem ten wątek już dawno temu prosil się o zamknięcie i tylko wklejanie nowych artykułów/zdjęć za pośrednictwem moderatora.





gdynianin8 said:


> Dlaczego od razu zamykac ?! Absolutnie nie ! Jest to inwestycja jak kazda inna, a ze wywoluje sporo kontrowersji, no coz, bywaja i takie. Wystarczy tylko aby dyskutowac o danej inwestycji i nie mieszac wielu spraw, a przy tym nie wywolywac wojny city vs city. Jesli ktos tego nie rozumie niech nie bierze udzialu w dyskusji, a jesli i tego zrozumie, powinien interweniowac ktorys z modow. Nie za takie rzeczy lecialy juz brigi a nawet bany.





barbapapa said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386510&page=109
> Na ostatnich 5 stronach tylko 1 merytoryczny wpis na temat.





LubiePiwo said:


> ^^ Zobacz 2 strony wcześniej


Moze by w koncu ktorys zmodow w swej laskawosci zajal sie ogarnieciem burdelu w tym watku ? Brigi tez by sie przydaly, zwlaszcza dla kilku gdanszczan, ktorzy niezmiennie niemalze od poczatku tegoz watku, trolluja w nim.


----------



## Ksenofob

pmaciej7 said:


> Krótko, bo nie mam czasu na pierdoły: Awatar ze znaczkiem PZPR jest dozwolony.


To akurat widzę, ale pytanie było szersze: jaki jest stosunek moderatorów do przepisów prawa polskiego, zabraniającego propagowania organizacji totalitarnych (PZPR była taką organizacją).

I tym razem proszę o odpowiedź godną moderatora SSC i nie nazywania Konstytucji RP "pierdółką". 

X


----------



## BonjoPOL

pmaciej7 said:


> Krótko, bo nie mam czasu na pierdoły: Awatar ze znaczkiem PZPR jest dozwolony.


Ciekawi to brzmi w momencie, gdy mój avatar został usunięty (admin, bodaj pmaciej7 podpiął to pod politykę)? Póki co go przywróciłem. Zarówno ONR jak i MW nie są partiami politycznymi, a pogłoski o powołaniu "Ruchu Narodowego" to bzdura i nadinterpretacja słów organizatorów. Wielu użytkowników ma w avatarach symbole różnych stowarzyszeń, organizacji lub partii, więc dlaczego zabronione jest posiadanie *loga apolitycznego, oddolnego stowarzyszenia Marsz Niepodległości*? Avatar miałem ok. miesiąc czasu, przez ten czas dodałem kilkadziesiąt postów. Nikomu to nie przeszkadzało, a jeśli już spotykałem się z jakimiś reakcjami to raczej pozytywnymi (czego nie można powiedzieć o np. PZPR). 

Dlaczego również nie można mieć w awatarze legalnie zarejestrowanego w Polsce symbolu ONR - falangi (z tego co widzę na poprzedniej stronie)?  Ba, krzyż celtycki również jest od jakiegoś czasu zarejestrowanym, zgodnym z prawem symbolem (nie mówiąc już o jego symbolice religijnej).

Pozdrawiam i czekam na uzasadnienie, bo póki co to widzę raczej kierowanie się sympatiami politycznymi niż racjonalne spojrzenie na sytuację. Czy w tym temacie może wypowiedzieć się inny administrator niż pmaciej7?


----------



## takisobiektoś

BonjoPOL said:


> Ciekawi to brzmi w momencie, gdy mój avatar został usunięty (admin, bodaj pmaciej7 podpiął to pod politykę)? Póki co go przywróciłem. Zarówno ONR jak i MW nie są partiami politycznymi, a pogłoski o powołaniu "Ruchu Narodowego" to bzdura i nadinterpretacja słów organizatorów. Wielu użytkowników ma w avatarach symbole różnych stowarzyszeń, organizacji lub* partii*, więc dlaczego zabronione jest posiadanie loga apolitycznego, oddolnego stowarzyszenia Marsz Niepodległości? Avatar miałem ok. miesiąc czasu, przez ten czas dodałem kilkadziesiąt postów. *Nikomu to nie przeszkadzało*, a jeśli już spotykałem się z jakimiś reakcjami to raczej pozytywnymi (czego nie można powiedzieć o np. PZPR).
> 
> Dlaczego również nie można mieć w awatarze legalnie zarejestrowanego w Polsce symbolu ONR - falangi (z tego co widzę na poprzedniej stronie)?  Ba, krzyż celtycki również jest od jakiegoś czasu zarejestrowanym, zgodnym z prawem symbolem (nie mówiąc już o jego symbolice religijnej).


1.Polityka w awatarze jest zabroniona , więc nie wiem gdzie Ty widziałeś "wiele awatarów z symbolami partii" :nuts:
2.Przeszkadzało i nadal przeszkadza

btw-Skoro pmaciej7 Ci go usunął a Ty go przywróciłeś , to mam nadzieję że tym razem zarobisz briga


----------



## BonjoPOL

Ot, chociażby PZPR. To swastykę jako symbol NSDAP też można? 

I jeszcze raz powtarzam: Marsz Niepodległości to stowarzyszenie (jak tysiące innych). Równie dobrze można by się doczepić do Twojego avatarka, bo przecież na Śląsku również często prezentowane są patriotyczne oprawy.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Tyle że w moim awatarze jest herb i barwy klubowe a nie to co dzieje się na trybunach, więc próba "podciągnięcia" go pod oprawy jest doprawdy żałosna.
Poza tym, marsz niepodległości to stowarzyszenie, ale związane z polityką a nie np. na rzecz rozwoju Pcimia Dolnego czy Na Rzecz Bezpieczeństwa Dzieci I Młodzieży.
Z mojej strony EOT*

*czekam tylko na reakcję modów odnośnie Twojego awatara


----------



## Han Solo

Tomeyk said:


> 1. Sprawdzenie nicków wszystkich userów przed zarejestrowaniem się jest właściwie niewykonalne, jest też praktyką niespotykaną przy rejestracji
> 2. W praktyce mamy zatem niekonsekwentny system banowania określonych symboli i nicków z przestrzeni forum, system w którym pojawiają się wyjątki. Nie stanowi to dla mnie problemu, proszę tylko o jasne stwierdzenie, że w praktyce nie ma obowiązujących w tej kwestii zasad, jest tylko profesjonalny osąd moderatorów.


No trochę tak właśnie jest. 


No bo co by nie mówić, Ksenofob ma racje odnośnie Nicka „lenin”, ale z drugiej strony zmiana tego nicka przez lenina, biorąc pod uwagę jego bardzo długi staż na forum, byłaby nieco kontrowersyjna [ochrona praw nabytych, he he he].

A z jeszcze trzeciej strony smaczku sytuacji dodaje, że sam wnioskujący ma nick "Ksenofob"  [no bo jakby pojawił się user o nicku „nazista” czy „rasista” to też można byłoby różnie to oceniać].

Uf, dobrze, że nie ja rozsądzam 

sp. chociaż cholera, Han Solo też czystej kartoteki nie miał


----------



## kamilost

Wnioskujących o odpolitycznienie forum jest więcej i nie mają nicka "Ksenofob".


----------



## TommeT

Wnoszę o bana dla użytkownika *ksenofob*.
1. Za nick. Przypomnę:


wiki said:


> Ksenofobia [...] - niechęć, wrogość, lęk wobec obcych, przesadne wyrażanie niechęci wobec cudzoziemców.


Coś takiego na tym forum nie powinno być tolerowane.

2. Za avatar. To ewidentnie sugerowanie kibolowania z racą w ręku. Polskie prawo tego nie dopuszcza.

3. Najważniejsze. Kosmiczne braki w wykształceniu historycznym, a mimo to wypisywanie tak absurdalnych pierdół, że oczy bolą czytać.

 Oczywiście wniosek o bana to żart, ale uspokójcie proszę tego gościa. Gdzieś mu coś się o oczy obiło, jakieś paragrafy przykłada jak linijkę do okręgu, żąda przestrzegania polskiego prawa na forum internetowym którego serwery w Polsce się nie znajdują... No błagam, ksenofobia ksenofobią, ale to już trudno zdefiniować. Może by go tak architekturą i urbanistyką zainteresować? Może coś z tego będzie?

pzdr


----------



## pmaciej7

TommeT said:


> Może by go tak architekturą i urbanistyką zainteresować?


No właśnie jak przeglądam jego postotekę, to dochodzę do wniosku, że A i U jest w tym najmniej.


----------



## MortisPL

Być może taka propozycja już się kiedyś pojawiła, może nie. Czy była by możliwość obok for regionów (Pomorze i Warmia, Śląsk, Warszawa itp) dodać forum "Wieżowce"?
Uzasadniam. Chodzi o to, żeby wszystkie wątki dotyczące budowanych w Polsce wieżowców były w jednym miejscu.


----------



## demmat

Przecież są. Podforum nazywa się Warszawa i tu są wszystkie wątki z wieżowcami :colgate:


----------



## Han Solo

^^ kolega chyba sugeruje, żeby wątek o Skaj Tałer przenieść do warszawskiego działu


----------



## MortisPL

W budowie jest jeszcze szczecińska Hanza (100), gdański Neptun (85), w Katowicach zdaje się, że też coś koło stówy powinno ruszyć w przyszłym roku. 
Mi nie chodziło też tylko o wieżowce w budowie, a także o planowane. Ot po prostu żeby ogarnąć postęp bądź nowe wieści we wszystkich interesujących sporo trzeba poskakać po podforach


----------



## zielonogorzanin30

Uprzejmie proszę o usunięcie postu pewnego gorzowianina oraz udzielenie reprymendy za sianie wrogości na forum SSC. W wątku o inwestycjach w Gorzowie mowa jest o niezrealizowanych inwestycjach a facet ni z gruszki ni z pietruszki zaczyna nabijać się z Uniwersytetu Zielonogórskiego (chociaż sami Uniwersytetu nie mają). Gościu ewidentnie usiłuje wyśmiać coś co nawet nie jest przedmiotem dyskusji. Sam chciałby takie coś u siebie ale nie może zniesć tego że to coś ma "wrogie" (jak dla niego) miasto.
Link tutaj:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97477670&postcount=2390


----------



## TommeT

^^
Daję do cytatów. Jesteś mistrzem :master:.

pzdr


----------



## Han Solo

Nigdy nie rozumiałem tych lokalnych niuansów


----------



## Fatalista

^^Ja też nie kumam słoików


----------



## Bastian.

MortisPL said:


> W budowie jest jeszcze szczecińska Hanza (100), gdański Neptun (85), w Katowicach zdaje się, że też coś koło stówy powinno ruszyć w przyszłym roku.
> Mi nie chodziło też tylko o wieżowce w budowie, a także o planowane. Ot po prostu żeby ogarnąć postęp bądź nowe wieści we wszystkich interesujących sporo trzeba poskakać po podforach


Yyy eee na foirum jest coś takiego jak sybskrypcja (prenumerata). Zaznaczasz sobie wybrane wątki jako subskrybowane i masz je pod ręką bez skakania po całym fpw.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ale trzeba w takim układzie sprawdzać jakieś głupie User CP. Szkoda, że nie można ustawić tego jako pop-up (przydałoby się to też dla PM-ek).


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Quick Links -> Subscribed Threads


----------



## toonczyk

Ja mam w przeglądarce zakładkę prowadzącą prosto do subscribed, a tam zrobiłem sobie w Greasemonkey przycisk, który mi otwiera w nowych kartach wszystkie wątki z nowymi wypowiedziami. Ułatwia życie.


----------



## lulek89

Można prosić jakąś dobrą duszyczkę moderatora żeby zmieniła nazwę tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554871
na: 
[Europa] W moim obiektywie. 



Z góry dzięki!


----------



## Ksenofob

Han Solo said:


> No bo co by nie mówić, Ksenofob ma racje


 I tego się trzymajmy 

(Strzelę zaraz printscreen - co sobie bedę żałował :lol: )



Han Solo said:


> ...ale z drugiej strony zmiana tego nicka przez lenina, biorąc pod uwagę jego bardzo długi staż na forum, byłaby nieco kontrowersyjna [ochrona praw nabytych, he he he].


 Druga strona też mi się podoba, szczególnie że to nie ja rozpocząłem wątek imion zbrodniarzy w nickach. 
Chciałem tylko konsekwencji, ale to forum urbanistyczne, a nie ogrodnicze, więc nie ma co przesadzać...

BTW - Co na twój nick powiedziałby Urząd Celny?
(Ideologia ważna rzecz, ale kasa Misiu, kasa jest ważniejsza.)

:lol:


----------



## darius.

Prośba o posprzątanie (usunięcie, utworzenie osobnego wątku) OT związanego z zarobkami lekarzy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=810


----------



## takisobiektoś

BonjoPOL said:


> mój avatar został usunięty (admin, bodaj pmaciej7 podpiął to pod politykę)? Póki co go przywróciłem.


No to jak będzie w końcu z tym awatarem :|


vvv kay:


----------



## krystiand

krystiand said:


> No to można do zakończonych :cheers:
> [Bydgoszcz] Linia tramwajowa do Dworca Głównego PKP [+most]


Ponawiam prośbę.
Nawet ja już wrzuciłem ostateczną relację z zakończonej inwestycji


----------



## pmaciej7

Ale inwestycji z transportu miejskiego nie dajemy chyba do ukończonych?


----------



## krystiand

A tego to niewiedzialem


----------



## EGOista

Działa Wam *guess the city* i *one on one* ?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Działa


----------



## EGOista

hmmmm... Ja mam od kilku dni komunikat, że strona nie odpowiada, jakby padły jej serwery DNS... Może mój dostawca neta jest na jakąś czarną listę wpisany. 

EDIT: Niewidzialna ręka zadziała i działa


----------



## Redzio

Proponuję zmienić nazwę tego wątku na:


*[Wola] Atrium One [55m] *

Jakby ktoś chciał to podaję źródło wysokości

Można też by było dodać na końcu:

*[W Budowie]*




Warto by dodać wysokość albo liczbę pięter, ponieważ ułatwia to osobom mało zorientowanym oraz tym z zagranicy pokapowanie się co to za budynek. Można by powpisywać wysokości wszystkich budynków pow. 50m do nazw wątków tak jak tutaj.



EDIT: Robię to żeby uniknąć właśnie takich pytań: (To zadano przed chwilą )



Tevon said:


> Ile ten budynek będzie miał metrów wysokości? Kiedyś coś czytałem że któryś z elementów komepelksu Artium będzie wieża, można coś wiedzieć na ten temat?


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=432009&page=65
Proszę o posprzątanie ostatniej strony - poprzenosiłem swoje zdjęcia do wątku autorskiego.


----------



## hajdut

Mam pytanie: gdzie piszemy o inwestycjach w Zielonce pod Warszawą? Szukam i nie mogę trafić na właściwy wątek


----------



## demmat

Niestety nie ma wątku, w którym były poruszane informacje o inwestycjach z tego rejonu.


----------



## voy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524627&page=213

Wykryto trolling (sonchus).


----------



## zbieraj

Bez takich:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97789608&postcount=36781


----------



## Han Solo

Czy 19Dako20 jest kobietą, że nie można zapytać o wiek ?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

zbieraj said:


> Bez takich:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97789608&postcount=36781


widzę, że ktoś lubi się czepiać... mnie w szczególności


----------



## zbieraj

Wybacz, najpierw przeczytałem wiadomość, potem zobaczyłem, że to Ty.


----------



## michuu

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na [Toruń] Tramwaje

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## EGOista

W dwóch wątkach pojawiły się posty z kawałkiem OSTRego i Hadesa "600 dni". 

1 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97911444&postcount=106
2 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97907859&postcount=27608
3 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97908048&postcount=27611
4 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97907416&postcount=102

Teledysk przedstawia bardzo drastyczne treści, dlatego proszę, aby po pierwsze wszystkie te posty były z ostrzeżeniem o ich brutalności, a po drugie żeby teledysk był w linku.

ok/th


----------



## krystiand

To się raczej tutaj nadaje, za podobne teksty też były upomnienia 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=891931

Jego sygnaturka głosi:


> "cała nadzieja w benzynie za ponad 8zł." Zamaszysty
> 
> *Rowerzyści pedałują po trupach do celu.* Stop rowerowemu betonowi!


Obraził się, bo na forum są zwolennicy rozwoju również ścieżek rowerowych :lol:


Trolling, cytowanie innych użytkowników w sygnaturze - 3M / PLH


----------



## zew_2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97934539&postcount=2626

Koleś cały czas mnie obraża i organizuje osobiste wycieczki.


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Kto sieje wiatr ...



zew_2 said:


> Czy miłość do klubu do jakaś sklasyfikowana dewiacja?


----------



## zew_2

^^

ziomek może poczytaj że do tej wypowiedzi nikt się nie czepia i chodzi o inną, po drugie między chyba widzisz różnice między obrażaniem a dyskusją?


----------



## Krzysztof_Wzgorze

--


----------



## wiewior

zew_2 said:


> ^^
> ziomek może poczytaj że do tej wypowiedzi nikt się nie czepia i chodzi o inną, po drugie między chyba widzisz różnice między obrażaniem a dyskusją?


Obawiam się, że Twoje posty trudno nazwać uczestniczeniem w dyskusji. Raczej właśnie obrażaniem i trollowaniem.
Zresztą powyższy cytat też by pod kategorię obrażanie podciągnął.


----------



## takisobiektoś

zew_2 said:


> ^^
> 
> ziomek może poczytaj że do tej wypowiedzi nikt się nie czepia i chodzi o inną, po drugie między chyba widzisz różnice między obrażaniem a dyskusją?


Nikt? W takim razie, po co ją tutaj zacytowałem ? :nuts: Widzę też różnicę między dyskusją a trolowaniem


----------



## SuperDarling

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na *[Lubuskie] Tabor Kolejowy*


----------



## Ulv

Czy to aby nie gruba przesada, rozpowszechniac takie zdjecia bez ostrzezenia? Nie zycze sobie ogladac takich aktow, dlatego unikam stron, ktore moga byc dedykowane dla homoseksualistow. Ale do jasnej cholery - na skyscrapercity??? Czy mozna cos z tym zrobic?* Zwyklych userow ostrzegam - otwarcie tych linkow grozi calodzienna trauma.*


----------



## pmaciej7

Przede wszystkim: Po co wchodzisz do wątku zatytułowanego *Zdjęcia chłopaków i facetów jakie wam się podobają (vol II)* i co spodziewasz się tam zobaczyć? Ułatwienie: na forum jest 15 kobiet i 132 zadeklarowanych homoseksualistów.

Po drugie, wątek *Homoseksualizm* nie służy do wklejania zdjęć, co jest zapisane w tytule.

Po trzecie wreszcie, zobaczyłem i nie mam traumy. Może dlatego, że zobaczyłem wieczorem.


----------



## Ulv

> Po co wchodzisz do wątku zatytułowanego Zdjęcia chłopaków i facetów jakie wam się podobają (vol II) i co spodziewasz się tam zobaczyć?


Niekoniecznie całujących się gejów.



> Po drugie, wątek Homoseksualizm nie służy do wklejania zdjęć, co jest zapisane w tytule.


A szkoda - tam nie wchodzę i nie miałbym nikomu za złe, że wkleja nawet sex grupowy 5 spoconych facetów.



> Po trzecie wreszcie, zobaczyłem i nie mam traumy. Może dlatego, że zobaczyłem wieczorem.


Ja natomiast mam i prosiłbym o opis, że w temacie znajdują się wątki homoseksualne. Dla potomnych, bo ja już tam zdecydowanie więcej nie wejdę.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ulv said:


> A szkoda - tam nie wchodzę


Who Posted?
Ulv 34 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=1068505

I na tym zakończmy dyskusję, zanim przestanie mnie ta sytuacja śmieszyć.


----------



## Ulv

Jak mowilem, nie wchodze - po pewnej dyskusji, ktora miala miejsce rok czy dwa temu. Ok zakonczmy, rob jak chcesz.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ulv said:


> Jak mowilem, nie wchodze - po pewnej dyskusji, ktora miala miejsce rok czy dwa temu.


Oczywiście.


----------



## partyzantka

pmaciej7 said:


> Ułatwienie: na forum jest 15 kobiet i 132 zadeklarowanych homoseksualistów.


A skąd wiesz, w sensie skąd masz konkretne liczby?


----------



## Bastian.

*Ulv*-zdjęcia obejrzałem traumy nie mam a ty krzyczysz nie wiadomo dlaczego. Zdjęcia nie są obraźliwe, to nie są porno fotki żeby dawać ostrzeżenie 25+.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Może +68, bo w takim wieku już nic nie rusza (się).


----------



## Han Solo

1.	Wątek jest na forum architektonicznym, gdzie 90 % osób do faceci
2.	Powstaje wątek ładnych facetach, statystycznie postują w nim w 90 % faceci.
3.	Czego, Ulv, się spodziewałeś ?


----------



## Bastian.

Ło ludzie kochane, toż to same homoseksualisty na forum. Tylko paru nimi nie jest. Biedny Ulv co on teraz zrobi.


----------



## Ulv

Dochodzi do siebie, powoli


----------



## 0maniek0

^ i juz masz kolego łatke homofoba i (w garatisie) antysemity 
kobiece piersi w watku o kobietach zabronione, a lizacy sie panowie akceptowalni
czadersko


----------



## Ulv

^^ jakos malo sie tym przejmuje, 0maniek0. Nerwowy i kiepski sarkazm to wizytowka kilku osob, walczacych z takimi wstretnymi homofobami jak ja  Jak zaczna wstawiac zdjecia facetow robiacych sobie laski w jakims temacie, to tez nie zglosze, bo jeszcze dostane briga  niech sie chlopcy zatem publicznie jaraja chlopcami, na skyscrapercity. Strach byc tu heteroseksualista. A moze to domena branzy?


Ale nie chce mi sie ciagnac dluzej tego tematu. Jesli wizerunki lizacych sie facetow sa tu powszechnie akceptowalne, pozostane w milczacej, nienormalnej mniejszosci.


----------



## mkuldane

^^ zależy jak rozumianej. Jeśli założysz, że branżą jest budownictwo, to z moich osobistych doświadczeń powiem Ci, że nie spotkałem ani jednego geja wśród wykonawców, ale wśród architektów już paru się przytrafiło.


----------



## pmaciej7

A nie zauważyłeś, że moderator, którego o to poprosiłeś, był poza domem?


----------



## Sławek

pmaciej7 said:


> A nie zauważyłeś, że moderator, którego o to poprosiłeś, był poza domem?


Dziękuję. kay:
btw. Zauważyłem, ale oprócz priva wisiała ta prośba w sekcji wniosków w infrastrukturze drogowej.
btw2 dlaczego nie pisałeś, że w W-wie będziesz?


----------



## pmaciej7

Nagły wyjazd, dlatego z góry nie dało się niczego planować. A w samej Warszawie byłem przez 3 godziny, resztę czasu spędziłem na dalekich przedmieściach.


----------



## glicek

Prośba o skasowanie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98150667&postcount=7765

Post zupełnie nie na temat.

ok - pm7


----------



## MSQ

Z racji tego, że obawiam się o brak należytej reakcji ze względu na stronniczość łódzkiego moderatora wklejam tutaj:



prządka;98157214 said:


> *I frajerzy we Wrocławiu*, opromienieni wspaniałymi inwestycjami za tysiącami miejsc za "magiczne" 20% więcej niż w Łodzi (czyli 500 brutto) starają się wynająć coś za 20% więcej albo kupić za 5,5 - 6,5 klocka mieszkanie na wypizdówku takim, że Olechów w Łodzi to śródmieście.
> *Wrocław to brunatni, szczury w centrum, frajerzy od stadionu który jedzie na mega stratach i nadal jest niedokończony, cudne brukowane ulice w centrum (ale nie "paryski" to bruk" ale biedabruk) i do tego jak się wyjdzie z ryneczku dla metro-pajaców to syf jest gorszy niż na Włókienniczej.*
> 
> A ty biedaku narzekasz, że w Łodzi jest 20 żurawi, a we Wrocku 120  Co za dno.





prządka;98157745 said:


> Dokładnie; widzę, że jest więcej jasno myślących. Wrocław powinien zmienić nazwę na Public Relations (które i tak im z dupy ostatnio wychodzą; jak każdy PR - prawda wyłazi na wierzch i zaczynają się brudy).
> *Dla mnie we Wrocławiu wiążą dzieci ze sobą w przedszkolach.* Pierwsze skojarzenie. A jakie jest Wasze? Google?





prządka;98159133 said:


> Jakie kompleksy... Czy ktoś z Was ma kompleksy z powodu 120 żurawi?  Albo może je wyleczyć jeżdżąc na Ukrainę? To co piszę powyżej jest przeciwstawieniem, ale z utrzymaniem stylistyki, dla wpisów typu "a we Wrocławiu 120" i "niesamowita dynamika"; nikt nie wychwycił?
> 
> 
> 
> A może to jest unikalna wartość Łodzi? A może taki kwartał jest niepotrzebny? A może chcemy mieć wylukrowaną staróweczkę gdzie się robi niedobrze od sztywniactwa? A może jest sto lepszych rzeczy? A może widok ala kamienice po horyzont (dzięki siatce ulic).





prządka;98159537 said:


> Mam nadzieję, że żadne. Wygląda jest *wielki wzwód małego miasteczka.*


10 dni, bo już ostrzegałem wcześniej /BB


----------



## StrangerInMunich

Chodzący przykład tego, że Łódź to jednak stan umysłu  Nie pierwszy raz zresztą.


----------



## Bastian.

maxwell0 said:


> Leciały na tym forum upomnienia za bardziej błahe słownictwo,a i owszem poczułem się dotknięty i nie życzę sobie takich określeń.


Ja się nie dziwię że ta osoba nazwała inne osoby upośledzonymi skoro te osoby w kółko o to samo pytają. Ileż to razy można im to samo powtarzać. Wnerwił się i tyle. Więc jeśli go karać to tylko ostrzeżeniem żeby nie obrażał innych.


----------



## Rafis

takisobiektoś;98137969 said:


> ^^ A to już zależy czy poczułeś się tym dotknięty, bo ja np. nie


Uderz w stół a nożyce się odezwą...


----------



## EGOista

spamer (bot?)- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1026164
____
wyeliminowany, P-S


----------



## DavidPL

Następny: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569823


ox/Luki


----------



## Milling

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570004


Proszę o usunięcie tego wielce merytorycznego wątku 
___
skasowane, P-S


Dzięki.


----------



## Kisciu

Wnoszę o otwarcie wątku: PKB oraz inne dane statystyczne. Parę brigów rozwiązałoby problem bez karania wszystkich, włącznie z tymi, którzy konsekwentnie stosują się do podtytułu: (Post bez danych statystycznych lub komentarza do nich=brig).


----------



## 625

Kisciu said:


> Wnoszę o otwarcie wątku: PKB oraz inne dane statystyczne. Parę brigów rozwiązałoby problem bez karania wszystkich, włącznie z tymi, którzy konsekwentnie stosują się do podtytułu: (Post bez danych statystycznych lub komentarza do nich=brig).


ok.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98230685#post98230685

wątek do zamknięcia;

http://www.tvn24.pl/pzpn-nie-wybuduje-siedziby-w-wilanowie-nie-bedzie-oplacalna,294098,s.html



tvn24.pl said:


> PZPN nie będzie realizował tego przedsięwzięcia - tak o inwestycji w Wilanowie mówił Boniek po środowym zarządzie Związku. - Przyczyn jest kilka, czasami można popełnić błąd. Nie będzie to opłacalna inwestycja - dodał.


----------



## Bastian.

Buuu buuuu chlip, a taki fajny wątek był.


----------



## Molibden

Proszę o usunięcie tych dwóch postów z wątku o Stadionie Śląskim:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98254126&postcount=8071
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98255485&postcount=8072
^^ są kompletnie nie na temat.


----------



## Bastian.

A ja się zastanawiam czy wczorajszy wniosek *bloniaq*a o zamknięcie wątku o siedzibie PZPN był słuszny. Bo temat tej siedziby nie jest zakończony gdyż PZPN nadal chce sobie zbudować nowe gniazdko. Więc może jednak zostawić wątek otwarty tyle że usunąć dopisek [Wilanów] lub zamienić go na [Warszawa]. *BETON*, *oralB* co o tym sądzicie ?.

A póki co proszę o wklejenie tego artykułu do tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98230685#post98230685 .



> Czy to tu będzie nowa siedziba PZPN?
> 
> Marek Koźmiński, wiceprezes Polskiego Związku Piłki Nożnej, powiedział w TVN 24, że rozpoczął negocjacje z ministerstwem sportu o ulokowaniu siedziby związku obok Stadionu Narodowego. Może chodzić o odkupienie dawnego budynku Centralnego Ośrodka Sportu - obecnej siedziby operatora stadionu
> W środę prezes PZPN Zbigniew Boniek oznajmił, że rezygnuje z budowy siedziby związku w Wilanowie. - Za grunt przepłacono 130 proc. To byłaby najdroższa inwestycja w historii polskiego sportu. Jak można budować siedzibę związku piłkarskiego w miejscu, do którego nie może podjechać autokar? - mówił.
> 
> Minister sportu Joanna Mucha już kilka tygodni temu mówiła, że rozmawiała z PZPN o urządzeniu siedziby związku na Stadionie Narodowym. Ale dziś rano w TVN 24 wiceprezes związku Marek Koźmiński wyjawił, że PZPN wolałby mieć własną samodzielną siedzibę. - Naszym marzeniem jest teren wokół Stadionu Narodowego. Rozpoczęliśmy negocjacje finansowe z minister sportu Joanną Muchą - powiedział. I sprecyzował, że chodzi o teren "na lewo od stadionu patrząc od strony rzeki".
> 
> Na lewo od stadionu są tory kolejowe. Pomiędzy nimi, a stadionem stoi trzykondygnacyjny budynek - dawna siedziba Centralnego Ośrodka Sportu, w którym w czasach świetności Jarmarku Europa na Stadionie Dziesięciolecia znajdowały się biura firmy Damis. czy to właśnie o kupnie tego budynku PZPN rozmawia z ministerstwem? - O żadnych szczegółach nie mogę mówić. Negocjacje są w toku - zastrzega Katarzyna Kochaniak, rzeczniczka ministerstwa sportu.
> 
> Budynek znajdujący się przy al. Zielenieckiej 1, jest rówieśnikiem Stadionu Dziesięciolecia. Przed Euro przeszedł gruntowny remont, który kosztował prawie 13 mln zł. Po przeprowadzeniu tych prac stał się dość nowoczesnym budynkiem biurowym oferującym ok. 2,5 tys. m kw. biur.
> 
> Podczas Euro tam przeniosło się Narodowe Centrum Sportu, zarządca stadionu. Marcin Herra, prezes spółki PL.2012 +, która od stycznia stanie się operatorem stadionu, sygnalizował, że bierze pod uwagę przeprowadzkę na Narodowy, jeżeli nie będzie chętnych na całość biur na stadionie. Zwolniłby tym samym miejsce w budynku na Zielenieckiej.
> 
> Do budynku przy Zielenieckiej da się wygodnie podjechać autokarem. Można go kupić na własność, a nie wynająć. Powierzchnia, którą oferuje, jest większa niż ta, którą obecnie PZPN wynajmuje w biurowcu przy ul. Bitwy Warszawskiej (biura związku mają w sumie niecałe 1,5 tys. m kw.).
> 
> http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/1,34862,13042612,Czy_to_tu_bedzie_nowa_siedziba_PZPN_.html


----------



## zew_2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98294869&postcount=349


----------



## wiewior

^^
A jak określić manipulowanie cytatami? Kolejne posty we wskazanym wątku.


----------



## zew_2

wiewior said:


> ^^
> A jak określić manipulowanie cytatami? Kolejne posty we wskazanym wątku.


proszę nie używaj słów jak nie rozumiesz ich znaczenia hno:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98305430&postcount=21716

czy taka sygnaturka jest dozwolona?


przy okazji proszę o delete:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98290146#post98290146


----------



## Bastian.

A co masz przeciwko tej sygnaturce ?. *dino* promuje swoje strony i projekty a nie np. cudzy sklep internetowy. Nie mam nic przeciwko tej sygnaturce i uważam że jest dozwolona.


----------



## partyzantka

Ale wprowadza w błąd, gdy czytasz post.


----------



## Grvl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1019964

Weźcie sprawdzcie użytkownika. Przypomina takiego jednego, co wszędzie widzi w Warszawie komunę.


----------



## Bastian.

O właśnie też mi się skojarzył z panem nie lubie komunistycznych bloków.

BTW jak tam sprawa mojej prośby o wklejenie gdzie trzeba wklejonego powyzej artykułu ?. Bo widzę że jeszcze nie spełniona.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Już go nie ma.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98378542#post98378542 można przykleić wątek do czwartku? Bo często trzeba go szukać


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=331862&page=311

Ostatnia strona do przeczyszczenia.

ok - pm7


----------



## el nino

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=116671&page=504
Czy nie o jeden tag za dużo?

5 dni dla autora - pm7


----------



## Molibden

Prosze o przeczyszczenie tej strony wątku o Podium: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98407444&posted=1#post98407444
, bo znów robi się wojenka "lokalnych tygrysów".


----------



## Ellilamas

^^ i rodanie kilku brigów bo teksty tam lecące są naprawdę żałosne


----------



## Petr

można już chyba przenieść do ukończonych: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1355267&page=14


----------



## Morpheius

Proszę o brygadę sprzątającą do wątku  o hali widowiskowo-sportowej w Toruniu. Od około dwóch stron wątek dryfuje na fali pięknego oftopa - od hali przez most, salę koncertową po dyskusję, czy Bydgoszcz jest miastem mniejszym (sic!) od Torunia, czy jest miastem średnim, czy nie... Generalnie wojenka miejsko-miejska prima sort.

Mam wrażenie, że już wczoraj tam czyściłem :dunno: - pm7


----------



## jar_007

Proszę o przeniesienie tego , do dobrego wątku. 
2/3 Przemek przeniósł a to zostało.

^^
ok
625


----------



## Luki_SL

Molibden said:


> Prosze o przeczyszczenie tej strony wątku o Podium:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98407444&posted=1#post98407444
> , bo znów robi się wojenka "lokalnych tygrysów".





Ellilamas said:


> ^^ i rodanie kilku brigów bo teksty tam lecące są naprawdę żałosne


Przeczyściłem wątek, ostatni raz. Kolejny rozwój dyskusji nad wyższością konkretnych miast zakończy się zamknięciem wątku do ochłonięcia i brigiem dla kilku osób. Póki co mam swoją czarną listę...


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Śledzę dyskusję w tym wątku i nie wiem za bardzo dlaczego usunąłeś mój post, w którym nie było żadnego city vs city, a jedynie starałem się dyskutować o kosztach utrzymania tego obiektu 

VV Rozumiem, dyskusja wróci na właściwe tory to najwyżej wypowiem się raz jeszcze


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Jeśli usunąłem, to przepraszam, choć ten post został : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98411665&postcount=2160 Szczerze mówiąc tych postów była taka ilość, że nie byłem w stanie czytać wszystkich. Z drugiej strony widzę, że zaczyna się znowu pomału robić, to co poprzednio. Poczekamy 2-3 godziny.


----------



## mapmen

Uprzejmie proszę o odstrzał trolla:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98411367&postcount=1035
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98437437&postcount=1042
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98444980&postcount=1050
i przeczyszcznie co bardziej politycznych postów.


----------



## Rivo

Natknąłem się na trochę wątpliwą praktykę w stopce jednego z użytkowników.

Stopka z reklamą udaje edytowany post, osobiście mnie to strasznie denerwuje bo już któryś raz się złapałem, że czytam "EDIT: (...)" a to reklama.

Przykład


----------



## bloniaq_s8

mówiłem o tym, przeszło bez echa...


----------



## kamilost

Offtop w Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe o kontrolach drogowych i kulturze jazdy.

Dziękuję.


----------



## drugastrona

A jak to jest z reklamowaniem swoich usług w stopce? Można w końcu, czy nie można?


----------



## lulek89

w FAQ forumowym o sygnaturce jest takie coś:


> Signatures' contain information that you want to include at the bottom of all your posts. This might include pictures, links to your site(s), quotes, etc.


----------



## Nexus

kamilost said:


> Offtop w Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe o kontrolach drogowych i kulturze jazdy.
> 
> Dziękuję.


Offtop w Hydeparku?? Przecież cały Hydepark to offtop. Jesteście niepoważni hno:
Forum schodzi na dno. Od spodu puka tylko Frytka :l


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555214

Dzięki za przyklejenie, można odkleić


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572570

Dodanie [Rzeszów] przed tematem i zmianę wielkości liter w słowie Resovii 

jesser - pm7


----------



## k%

dlaczego mój post z informacją o legalizacji małżeństw homoseksualnych w Nowej Zelandii w wątku o homoseksualizmie został usunięty ? :sly:


----------



## Slodi

Rivo said:


> Natknąłem się na trochę wątpliwą praktykę w stopce jednego z użytkowników.
> 
> Stopka z reklamą udaje edytowany post, osobiście mnie to strasznie denerwuje bo już któryś raz się złapałem, że czytam "EDIT: (...)" a to reklama.
> 
> Przykład


sygnatura moze zawierac 5 linijek, z tego co widze to tu jest wiecej


----------



## Asinus

*[Trójmiasto] Urbanistyka miasta, życie mieszkańców i proces suburbanizacji*

^^
Bardzo miło, że z wydzielonych z infry postów utworzono ten nowy wątek, ale czy można jeszcze prosić aby ze względów praktycznych przenieść go na pomorskie podforum?

Wniosek ten uzasadniam tym, że na obecnym podforum wątek ten nie będzie miał przyszłości, jak również faktem, że Poznań, Wrocław i Rybik posiadają swoje urbanistyczne hydeparki w działach regionalnych, a nie ogólnym.


----------



## Strzala

^^Fajne masz hasło


----------



## toonczyk

Slodi said:


> sygnatura moze zawierac 5 linijek, z tego co widze to tu jest wiecej


Z tymi pięcioma linijkami to niestety martwy przepis. Nawet jeden z naszych szanownych moderatorów ma więcej


----------



## Offspring

Mogę prosić o dodanie wątku o rozbudowie Galaxy: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328812 do sekcji "Szczecin" w tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395260 (post nr 3)? Poza tym ta sekcja w ogóle powinna zostać jakoś zaktualizowana, bo straszne starocie tam są.


----------



## Grvl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=980494&page=495

Wnoszę o zmianę nazwy tematu. Jest już zima .


----------



## wiewior

Jakoś odczuwam dyskomfort, gdy ktoś porównuje tłok w tramwaju do transportu do Auschwitz: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98529641&postcount=9444


----------



## Rivo

@Slodi, @drugastrona, @bloniaq_s8, @toonczyk: Bardziej niż o to, że to reklama/za długa stopka chodziło mi o samą ściemę z edytowanym postem. Stopka jest tak zrobiona, żeby wydawało się, że to nie treść stopki, ale post po aktualizacji ('EDIT:' na początku, druga 'prawdziwa' stopka oddzielona linią pojawia się na końcu), dla mnie to jest po prostu chamski SPAM.


----------



## Noxid

Jest gdzieś w tym roku na FPW wątek świąteczno-życzeniowy?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

łooo nowy post  

Musisz założyć nowy 

można też, ten wykorzystać


----------



## Han Solo

Proszę modów o zerkanie co jakiś czas do wątku o lotnisku w Modlinie - od czasu awarii strasznie dużo tam niezdrowej polityki [ubekistan, tuskistan, stan wojenny i inne stany].


----------



## zbieraj

Spamo-reklama:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1573908


----------



## Stradie

Proszę o usunięcie moich pięciu ostatnich postów z tego tematu: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586170&page=12


----------



## Bastian.

Rivo said:


> @Slodi, @drugastrona, @bloniaq_s8, @toonczyk: Bardziej niż o to, że to reklama/za długa stopka chodziło mi o samą ściemę z edytowanym postem. Stopka jest tak zrobiona, żeby wydawało się, że to nie treść stopki, ale post po aktualizacji ('EDIT:' na początku, druga 'prawdziwa' stopka oddzielona linią pojawia się na końcu), dla mnie to jest po prostu chamski SPAM.


Sprawa jest prosta. Niech usunie "Edit" z treści sygnatury i tyle.


----------



## michael_siberia

Usunął kilka dni temu.


----------



## mapmen

Proszę o przywołanie do porządku.


wiwixpl said:


> mapmen: gówno się znasz. [...] No ale co by się spodziewać po Całbeckim... On jest tak samo zakompleksiony jak Ty.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Zgłoś jeszcze swój post, który napisałeś 7h wcześniej w tym wątku.


----------



## mapmen

CB jest powszechnie używanym skrótem od Citizen-Band sprawdź w google. Nic nie poradzę na to, ze niektórym się wszystko kojarzy z jednym.


----------



## krystiand

Tak, a gra słów w reklamie Plusa (OBA MA) też jest przypadkowa :yes:


----------



## wiwixpl

Linia jest na 140km/h. Pisał o tym Pan Piotr Malepszak z PKP PLK nadzorujący między innymi rewitalizację wraz z optymalizacją prędkości linii Poznań-Tczew, a zajmujący się obecnie "protezą koniecpolską" (tam też miało być 120km/h, a będzie 140km/h)
http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/38202/Rewitalizacja_linii_Fosowskie__Opole.htm
poczytaj tutaj forum. A może cos zrozumiesz.

A jadąc od Solca w stronę Torunia, to gdyby wprowadzić a=0,85m/s2 i poprawić sieć to szło by pojechać nawet 150-160km/h. 

Są możliwości techniczne, i w najbliższych latach będzie sie wyciągac z linii kolejowych ile się da. Te po remoncie będą na 1 miejscu.

Kupno taboru pod 120km/h to cofanie się w rozwoju. Aż dziw że temu kibicujesz!


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

W Święta takie napinki? Przeprosić się chłopaki


----------



## Din Sevenn

Wot, ateiści


----------



## jar_007

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98638680&postcount=2709 
Spamer. 
W wielu wątkach taki post


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o zainteresowanie się tym użytkownikiem:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98615028&postcount=2163

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93948031&postcount=1858

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91348114&postcount=1449

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88887785&postcount=1128

Nie wiele wnosi na forum a sądząc po języku jakiego używa w przyszłości też wiele nie wniesie.


----------



## Bastian.

4 dni za te bzdury.


----------



## kamilost

^^
Od kiedy jesteś modem?

Co do Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe to proponuję dyskusję przenieść do osobnego wątku. Najlepiej do BRD - otworzyć z dopiskiem w tytule o intensywnej moderacji i brigowaniu. Po zamknięciu dyskusja się zawsze wyleje gdzieś, gdzie będzie offtopem.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Bastian. said:


> 4 dni za te bzdury.


Już któryś raz widzę, że wydajesz tu wyroki. Wiedz, że cała społeczność SSC jest Ci za to wdzięczna :cheers:


----------



## PLH

Bastian. said:


> 4 dni za te bzdury.


Gdybym mógł prosić, zostaw ocenę nam. Tak samo czerwoną czcionkę.


----------



## Bastian.

Ależ nie musisz prosić.  Chciałem pomóc dając propozycje.


----------



## newsted

Bastian. said:


> Ależ nie musisz prosić.  Chciałem pomóc dając propozycje.


A ja myślałem że ty jesteś jakimś ukrytym modem, albo ustalającym wyroki


----------



## Gatsby

można prosić o wycięcie pustego postu? dzięki,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98649159&postcount=334


----------



## janex_wwa

Prosze o przeniesienie tego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98663770 do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=123312


----------



## itman

W temacie polityka=brig, a user swoje http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98672632&postcount=8056

to ja też swoje - pm7


----------



## Bastian.

newsted said:


> A ja myślałem że ty jesteś jakimś ukrytym modem, albo ustalającym wyroki


Póki co nie, ale może kiedyś chłopaki przyjmą mnie do swego zacnego grona jak/jeśli będę kandydował.


----------



## janex_wwa

janex_wwa said:


> Prosze o przeniesienie tego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98663770 do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=123312


Ponawiam.

+ prośba o wycięcie zalążka OT, zanim zrobi się z tego grubsza dyskusja.
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98673776
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98675705


----------



## takisobiektoś

Bastian. said:


> Póki co nie, ale może kiedyś chłopaki przyjmą mnie do swego zacnego grona jak/jeśli będę kandydował.


To , że przebierasz nóżkami aby się tam dostać , jest aż nadto widoczne w obydwu księgach  Tylko uważaj, aby ktoś nie zaproponował "nagrody"dla Ciebie, np. 4 dni za trolling w księgach :lol: 

del


----------



## Bastian.

Nie no aż tak się nie spieszę żeby modem zostać. Niby bym chciał ale z drugiej strony nie wiem czy dał bym radę ze swoją robotą.

Hhhmmm trochę piszę w księgach ale daleko mi do innych. No ale zakończmy tą dyskusję o moim niby pragnieniu.


----------



## pmaciej7

Bastian. said:


> No ale zakończmy tą dyskusję o moim niby pragnieniu.


Słusznie, słusznie.


----------



## grzechool

Wątek o II linii metra, wiadomo w jakim mieście 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=536

Wnioskuję o skasowanie bezsensownego "pisania kto ile miał pkt w quizie" już chyba 5 raz wchodzę w wątek myśląc że jest coś ciekawego i dowiaduję się tylko że.... ktoś miał 9/10! No gratulacje. 



Mój wynik - 14 (skasowanych) - pm7


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ Panie Macieju, to może od razu wyczyścić wątek przestrzeni publicznej w Warszawie, z dyskusji o słoikach i innych dzbankach... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=808428&page=411


----------



## toonczyk

^^ Nasz _prawie _moderator:


Bastian. said:


> Bo sporo słoików to po prostu buraki. Prawie zero kultury, nie obchodzi ich miasto.


----------



## Bastian.

Cóż użyłem mocnego słowa bo taka jest prawda o części przyjezdnych zwanych słoikami. Ja chcę to, ja chcę tamto, co mnie to obchodzi, jak idziesz debilu, ja ... gdzie się ... pchasz tym samochodem, sru kiepa na chodnik, chmajt papier obok śmietnika itd itp.

Jeśli kogoś uraziłem to przepraszam ale nie mogłem znaleźć łagodniejszego określenia takich osób (niestety przychodziły mi do głowy same najgorsze a nie chciałem ich użyć).

^^
3 dni za trollowanie w księdze i wyzywanie przyjezdnych
625


----------



## pisuar

* [Bydgoszcz] Metropolia Bydgoska (zasady i ranking - 1. post) * Znowu ten cholerny Toruń i jego marszałek. :nuts: :yawn:


----------



## MichalJ

Mógłby ktoś popatrzeć na to?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98748523&postcount=4552


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Witam!

Chciałbym się dowiedzieć, czy dalej istnieją jakieś ograniczenia dot. sygnaturek, a jeśli tak to prosiłbym o listę najważniejszych.


----------



## 625

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Witam!
> 
> Chciałbym się dowiedzieć, czy dalej istnieją jakieś ograniczenia dot. sygnaturek, a jeśli tak to prosiłbym o listę najważniejszych.


Nic się nie zmieniło od powstania forum:



> *GUIDELINES:*
> 
> 
> • Signature lines may be up to 5 vertical lines of default sized (vB size 2) text, vertical spacing included. (at 1024x768 resolution, default IE or Firefox font)
> 
> • *No text over vB size 3 is allowed, no exceptions. If your text size is set to vB size 3, you may only use 3 vertical lines, vertical spacing included. *
> 
> • Signature lines should not have nationalistic, combative, racist or any other kind of commentary which may offend others.
> 
> • Signature lines are not permitted to include embedded coding (except for web links), attachments, links which trigger a download or any other kind of disruptive or involuntary action to either SSC's of our endusers' property.
> 
> • Signatures which use a 'rainbow' color effect or other multi-coloring of text which make the signature distracting or attention grabbing are not permitted.
> 
> • Posting any kind of music or video links into signatures is not allowed.
> 
> • *Members are not permitted to quote other members of this forum or any other website in their signatures for any reason.*
> 
> • As always, SSC staff reserves the right to moderate for reasons not specifically mentioned here. You are here at our permission. We may revoke that permission at any time for any reason, or even no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember, many different people from many different cultures are present here together. Please be respectful of your fellow members, as it is this cooperation among so many that allows Skyscrapercity to thrive.*


----------



## kamilost

Dlaczego mój post, który był w tym miejscu został skasowany?


----------



## partyzantka

Jak to jest z dwoma kontami z jednego IP prywatnego, w sensie nie z jakiejś publicznej w stylu lib.us.edu.pl?


----------



## 625

kamilost said:


> Dlaczego mój post, który był w tym miejscu został skasowany?


Ten?

@Partyzantka: każdy przypadek rozpatrujemy indywidualnie.


----------



## kamilost

^^
Nie, miałem na myśli dokładnie "to miejsce". Treść posta z pamięci:


> • Signatures which use a 'rainbow' color effect or other multi-coloring of text which make the signature distracting or attention grabbing are not permitted.
> 
> • Posting any kind of music or video links into signatures is not allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Te punkty są chyba martwe, bo jest wielu użytkowników (w tym merytorycznych), którzy mają efekt tęczy w stopce, lub link do kanału na yt.
Click to expand...


----------



## wiewior

Chyba ktoś miał trochę za dużo alkoholu we krwi pisząc posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98784564&postcount=84


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czy może ktoś usunąć ten spam pod księgami i innymi wątkami na głównej fpw?


----------



## Elvenking

Emenems said:


> Ty jednak jesteś jebnięty


Kogoś poniosło.

10 dni oraz 4 dni dla prowokatora Lustforlife./BB


----------



## Han Solo

Prośba o link do instrukcji: jak używać nowych elementów na forum


----------



## Gatsby

lepiej, jak to wyłączyć


----------



## batmans

^^ żeby nie były widoczne lajki pod avatarem musisz wejść w panel CP i zakładkę "DBTech - Post Thanks" tam zaznaczasz 3 pozycje.


----------



## Gatsby

^^dzięki. dobrze wiedzieć.


----------



## HAL 9010

Abstrahując od dotychczasowej dyskusji, to chciałbym zwrócić uwagę na lajki, które się pojawiły. Wiem, że to jest decyzja niezależna od polskiego grona moderatorów, ale czy sądzicie, że to słuszna droga? 

Według mnie to jest zabawka, która może doprowadzić wśród niektórych mniej rozgarniętych użytkowników do prawdziwej jatki przy sporze typu: "zobacz ile on ma lajków, a on ile, więc nie masz prawa głosu". Po co powielać coś z facebooka? Ten mechanizm jest mało dojrzały. Rozumiem, że w pewien sposób będzie on promował bardziej aktywnych i merytorycznych użytkowników, oraz wprowadzał pewną atrakcję dla gawiedzi ale nie tędy droga. Może się za bardzo tego czepiam, w każdym bądź razie mam nadzieję, że nie będę złym prorokiem.


----------



## toonczyk

^^ Mówisz tak tylko dlatego, że masz mało lajków.

Tak poważnie - to samo można powiedzieć o liczniku postów, nie wiem czy to jest jakiś poważny problem.


----------



## HAL 9010

Przepraszam - nie zauważyłem, że już istnieje odpowiedni temat, także posty do wywalenia, przeniosę się tam z dyskusją


----------



## pmaciej7

HAL 9010 said:


> Przepraszam - nie zauważyłem, że już istnieje odpowiedni temat, także posty do wywalenia, przeniosę się tam z dyskusją


Tam jest Vondeq o lajkach.


----------



## mjarski

pmaciej7 said:


> Tam jest Vondeq o lajkach.


Tam to znaczy gdzie? (Przepraszam, jeżeli pytam o oczywistą oczywistość, ale w piątek wieczorem zazwyczaj odczywam już trudy całego tygodnia )


----------



## bloniaq_s8

a dasz mi lajka? :>

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99319849#post99319849


----------



## Han Solo

del


----------



## mjarski

bloniaq_s8 said:


> a dasz mi lajka? :>
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99319849#post99319849


Proszę.


----------



## lulek89

Dziwne. Chciałem wejść do wątku o belgijskich kolejach w dziale Zagranica:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99347539#post99347539
Ale Chrome blokuje mi dostęp ze względu na złośliwe oprogramowanie. O co chodzi? :dunno:


----------



## partyzantka

To coś u Ciebie, mnie śmiga


----------



## 625

lulek89 said:


> Dziwne. Chciałem wejść do wątku o belgijskich kolejach w dziale Zagranica:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99347539#post99347539
> Ale Chrome blokuje mi dostęp ze względu na złośliwe oprogramowanie. O co chodzi? :dunno:


Google chyba troszkę przesadza:



> Na tej stronie została umieszczona treść od members.lycos.nl – znanego dystrybutora złośliwego oprogramowania.


To tak, jakby napisać że onet to znany portal trolli.


----------



## lulek89

Ok, czyli nie ma się czego bać


----------



## Bastian.

Mi antywirus też alarmuje że coś tam jednak śmierdzi.



> Adres został zablokowany.
> Adres: members.multimania.nl/timgoorman/4050gn2.jpg
> IP: 213.131.252.251:80


----------



## hNr

Szanownie poprosiłbym o cofnięcie zmiany w wątkach Toruńskich dotyczących komunikacji miejskiej. Niedawno z wniosku jakiegoś zewnętrznego oszołoma wątek ten został podzielony na dwa niezależne wątki, które przy obecnym stanie komunikacji miejskiej w Toruniu mają sens jak dzielenie Golubia i Dobrzynia. Dodatkowo mając nadzieję na rozwój w przyszłości sieci oraz planowane inwestycje - taki wątek jako jeden będzie lepiej odpowiadał aktualnym potrzebom. Wnoszę więc o przeniesienie postów z wątku "[Toruń] Autobusy" do wątku "[Toruń] Tramwaje" oraz zmianę nazwy wątku na "[Toruń] Tramwaje i Autobusy", względnie "[Toruń] Komunikacja miejska".

Z góry dziękuje za dokonanie odpowiednich zmian.

--
OK, jest znów wspólny wątek; nazwa: [Toruń] Tramwaje i autobusy.
L.m


----------



## arafat11

nie chce odpowiadac w watku i robic wojenki ale wydaje mi sie, ze kolega Zbrodniarz zasluge na zwrocenie uwagi za takie teksty:


zbrodniarz said:


> I marne pocieszenie, że wcale nie będziemy największą dziurą w okolicy, bo ta największa jest 1,75 raza większa :bash:


po co dowartosciowuje swoje ego kosztem innego miasta?

6 miesięcy - pm7


----------



## Petr

Straszny bałagan zrobił się w wątkach o inwestycjach Skanski. Dlatego proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99372015#post99372015 na: [Wola] Inwestycje Skanski planowane przy rondzie ONZ


----------



## lodzer.m

^^ Zrobione. Mam prośbę, aby w takich wnioskach podawać również linki.


----------



## Muczi

Ehhh kolejny raz użytkownik *okupant* wprowadza politykę, durne komentarze itp. do częstochowskich wątków... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297391&page=122


----------



## Ellilamas

spam: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584881


----------



## DavidPL

Koledzy Paweł35 i Zibi201 trochę przesadzili... Nie wnoszę o briga dla obu, ale o jakąś reprymendę i posprzątanie.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787782&page=346


----------



## michael_siberia

polityka do wyczyszczenia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531134&page=72


----------



## MarcinK

michael_siberia said:


> polityka do wyczyszczenia:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531134&page=72


Posprzątane na szczęście. Tylko szkoda, że razem z postami na temat, nie będącymi częścią tej politycznej dyskusji.


----------



## Asinus

^^ No właśnie dosyć płynnie ta dyskusja przeszła w politykę, dlatego jako granicę uznałem moment gdy padło o "bastionie PiS-u". Twój post, który na niego odpowiadał był rzeczywiście neutralny, ale kolejny kogoś innego odpowiadający na ten sam był już o Platformie. A potem się posypało o prezydencie miasta i tak dalej.


----------



## MarcinK

Asinus said:


> ^^ No właśnie dosyć płynnie ta dyskusja przeszła w politykę, dlatego jako granicę uznałem moment gdy padło o "bastionie PiS-u". Twój post, który na niego odpowiadał był rzeczywiście neutralny, ale kolejny kogoś innego odpowiadający na ten sam był już o Platformie. A potem się posypało o prezydencie miasta i tak dalej.


Ja pretensji nie mam, najważniejsze że polityka wyczyszczona. Trudno żeby czyścić posty wymazując ich fragmenty. Wcześniej sobie to skopiowałem, więc w razie potrzeby wykorzystam w przyszłości.

Ale to nieważne, bo mam prośbę związaną z moimi wątkami zdjęciowymi, które przywracam mozolnie od początku roku do życia.

Prośba o zmianę nazw niektórych z nich:

[Zielona Góra i okolice] by MarcinK na [Lubuskie] by MarcinK
Legnica i okolice by MarcinK na [Legnica] by MarcinK
[Słupsk i okolice] by MarcinK na [Pomorskie] by MarcinK
[Olsztyn i okolice] by MarcinK na [Warmińsko-Mazurskie] by MarcinK
[Zamość i Chełm] by MarcinK na [Lubelskie] by MarcinK
[Kielce i Sandomierz] by MarcinK na [Świętokrzyskie] by MarcinK
Bydgoszcz i Toruń w moim obiektywie na [Kujawsko-Pomorskie] by MarcinK
[Opole] by MarcinK na [Opolskie] by MarcinK

_Zrobione. A.A._

Wielkie dzięki.


----------



## behemot

Wnoszę o przeczyszczenie i...czasowe zamknięcie wątku - do momentu, kiedy będą jakiekolwiek postępy w sprawie. Od wielu miesięcy nic się nie dzieje, a wątek zamienił się w hejtowanie niejakiego W.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148733&page=321


zamknięty/th


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

^^
Przyłączam się do powyższej prośby.


----------



## Marquisse

Jak usuwać z wątków niepasujące do nich tagi?


----------



## M_J_J

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku na [Mory] AeroTunel

_Zrobione. A.A._

Dziękuję.
Ps. Jaka szybka reakcja


----------



## michael_siberia

Możesz usunąć tylko swoje tagi. Inne musi usuwać moderator.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Niech ktoś usunie Smoleńsk z wątku Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=1467

ok/th

dzięki th

VV nie jestem botem :<


----------



## AUTO

^^

Spam tego użytkownika/bota

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586410

==
ok,
youknow


----------



## Gatsby

można prosić o zamknięcie zupełnie bezprzedmiotowego wątku?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585541&page=4

ok / PLH


----------



## harpun

behemot said:


> Wnoszę o przeczyszczenie i...czasowe zamknięcie wątku - do momentu, kiedy będą jakiekolwiek postępy w sprawie. Od wielu miesięcy nic się nie dzieje, a wątek zamienił się w hejtowanie niejakiego W.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148733&page=321
> 
> 
> zamknięty/th


Raczej nie powinno się zamykać tego wątku,hno: sprawa inwestycji jest cały czas na nasłuchu, zamykając wątek zamyka się tym samym inwestycję, w wątku tym poruszane są sprawy dotyczące tej inwestycji i cenne informacje bądź zdjęcia tej ważnej dla Krakowa dominaty..

Dziękuję


----------



## deteroos

^^Będzie jakaś sensowna nowość to się poprosi moderatora o doklejenie do wątku.


----------



## Signar

Do zamknięcia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587073 a najlepiej pokasować wszystkie posty i tematy.


----------



## deteroos

Prośba o zmianę nazwy wątku Kraków/Małopolska - Walka ze smogiem na [Kraków/Małopolska] Walka ze smogiem.

ok - pm7


----------



## Bastian.

Upomnienie należy się tylko *Vermon*towi bo czepiał się po tym jak się kolega z Brazylii wytłumaczył.


----------



## krzewi

Warsaw spectator said:


> proszę o przeniesienie off topu o kredycie vs wynajmie z wątku  [Wola] Kompleks mieszkaniowy Pro Urba XIX Dzielnica [w budowie] do Mieszkaniówki
> 
> dziękuję.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Proszę o upomnienie autorów poniższych chamskich komentarzy?


Jakie te społeczęństwo przewrażliwone :|


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie wiem, czemu - ale swojego czasu myślałem, że to Rosjanin.


----------



## Gokufan

W głównym dziale FPW pojawiło się kilka tematów-spam.
Edit: No i znowu.


----------



## krystiand

Posprzątajcie tutaj, bo gdzie się nie obrócę to Bydgoszcz vs Toruń hno:


----------



## Solidium

Zgłaszam takiego posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100159160&postcount=1775
I w ogóle chyba cała ta dyskusja (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233616&page=88) od postu 1750 powinna być w infrastrukturze drogowej...

_Posty zostały przeniesione do wątku "[Warszawa] Ursynów, Wilanów - infrastruktura drogowa". A.A._


----------



## michuu

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku z działu *Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo* do *Wielkopolska i Kujawy*

Wątek związany jest z inwestycjami miasta oraz ujednolicenie standardu z pozostałymi miastami z Wielkopoka i Kujawy.

_Przeniesione A.A._


----------



## partyzantka

To promocję Bydgoszczy od razu też.


----------



## matizz

Dzień dobry, ładnie proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1207053
na takową:

Wędrówki małe i duże: teraz Lanzarote w sam raz na zimę


i z góry dzięki 

_Zrobione. A.A._


----------



## kamilbuk

Proszę o wykasowanie. Ordnung muss sein 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100213533&postcount=1103

--
Jawohl!
L.m


----------



## redzik

*@pmaciej7* może by jeszcze przemyśleć zamknięcie wątku [Polska] Planowane inwestycje 2014-2020 (nowa perspektywa UE).
Zgadzam się, że ostatnio dyskusja to trochę list do Św. Mikołaja, jednak obecnie bardzo wiele dzieje się w temacie przyszłego budżetu UE. Wcale nie jest przesądzone ile z Funduszu Spójności pójdzie na drogi. Ciekawa będzie batalia w PE. Gdzie o tym dyskutować? Wątek mówi o planowanych inwestycjach. Planowanych przez kogo ? Rząd? GDDKiA? Komisję Europejską? Nie ma jakiejś zamkniętej listy oficjalnej planowanych inwestycji drogowych. Trochę więc luzu dyskutantom wypada zostawić.


----------



## matrix4321

Po co otworzyć? Żeby dalej toczyły się dyskusje typu "70 kabzyliardów starczy na to, albo na to, a jak będzie 69 kabzyliardów to to wyleci"? Jak zostanie przegłosowany budżet w Parlamencie to ta informacja powinna się w tym wątku pojawić nawet bez jego otwierania. Otwarcie wątku za to powinno nastąpić dopiero w momencie ogłoszenia KONKRETNYCH planów przez rząd bądź ogłoszenia pierwszego przetargu z nowej perspektywy. Wszystkie argumenty i wyliczenia dróg, które mają szansę być zbudowane w latach 2014-2020 już padły w tym wątku. Co mnie obchodzi prepychanka urzędników w Brukseli? Mnie interesuje konkretna kwota jaką dostaniemy z UE, później konkretna kwota jaka będzie z tego na drogi. Można otworzyć wątek, ale współczuję moderatorowi jak będzie musiał co kilka dni wycinać kolejne jałowe dyskusje.


----------



## pmaciej7

redzik said:


> *@pmaciej7* może by jeszcze przemyśleć zamknięcie wątku [Polska] Planowane inwestycje 2014-2020 (nowa perspektywa UE).


Zwracam uwagę, że istnieje coś takiego jak drogowa księga skarg i wniosków. Nie róbmy bałaganu.



matrix4321 said:


> Otwarcie wątku za to powinno nastąpić dopiero w momencie ogłoszenia KONKRETNYCH planów przez rząd bądź ogłoszenia pierwszego przetargu z nowej perspektywy.


I tak najprawdopodobniej zrobimy, bo ile można czytać "powinni koniecznie zbudować drogę koło mnie, bo ja tam mieszkam".



matrix4321 said:


> Można otworzyć wątek, ale współczuję moderatorowi jak będzie musiał co kilka dni wycinać kolejne jałowe dyskusje.


W zasadnie można postąpić zgodnie z tytułem wątku. To byłaby akcja grubsza niż ostatnio w Trasie Słowackiego.


----------



## EGOista

spamer - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1044075


----------



## rince1

Prośba o wyjęcie dyskusji o burzeniu bloków i jego aspektach prawnych z tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161889
do jakiegoś miejsca gdzie nie będzie to OT.


----------



## partyzantka

michuu said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie wątku z działu *Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo* do *Wielkopolska i Kujawy*
> 
> Wątek związany jest z inwestycjami miasta oraz ujednolicenie standardu z pozostałymi miastami z Wielkopoka i Kujawy.
> 
> _Przeniesione A.A._





partyzantka said:


> To promocję Bydgoszczy od razu też.


Ponawiam. W czym promocja Bydgoszczy jest gorsza od promocji Torunia i Poznania, że musi wisieć w Kulturze i Sztuce? Pomijam oczywiście kłamstwo michuu, chyba, że Bydgoszcz na Kujawach nie leży...


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033785&page=109

Już jest.


----------



## partyzantka

No. Dziękuję.


----------



## Asinus

Szanowna Partyzantko, temat o Bydgoszczy został przeniesiony do zawnioskowanego działu już 3 dni temu, więc naprawdę nie ma co się unosić gniewem.  Na potwierdzenie załączam rejestr logów:


----------



## michael_siberia

coś./th

Możecie to wstawić na koniec tego wątku?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591850&page=7#post100328316


----------



## talkinghead

^^ Owszem, nie.


----------



## michael_siberia

Aż musiałem dać do cytatów sposób tej odmowy, tak mnie rozśmieszył


----------



## krajan

Proszę o usunięcie tagów 'dziura na dziurze', 'hamburger', 'cheeseburger' z wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261648


----------



## pmaciej7

Usunięte. 

Kiedyś brigowaliśmy za bezsensowne tagi. Może warto do tego wrócić?


----------



## ajax56

Proszę o zmianę tytułu tego wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553929

na taki tytuł : ,, Moje podróże po Polsce i Europie + stadiony,,


^^ ok/Macieks


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Może są tu osoby zorientowane w temacie. Forum istnieje już kilka lat i w sumie nie przypominam sobie żadnych większych zmian. Poza lajkami  A kilku rzeczy od dłuższego czasu mi brakuje.

W związku z tym pytania (może da się przekazać gdzie trzeba taką listę życzeń, jeżeli istnieje taki wątek lub miejsce proszę o wskazanie, a może okaże się, że one istnieją tylko ja za głupi )

1) Czy da się wprowadzić nad edytorem ikonkę YouTube? Tak żeby wstawianie filmików odbywało się jednym kliknięciem - tak jak wklejanie zdjęć. Swoją drogą przydałoby się to rozszerzyć o kilka innych stron (chociażby Vimeo).

2) Czy możliwe by było dodawanie map Google w tej samej formie? Ramki, a nie tylko linka?

3) Kwestia estetyki  Obecna trąci latami '90


----------



## 625

3 x nie. Niestety, bo sam bym chciał.


----------



## Asinus

^^ Częściowo na te pytania odpowiem dając namiary na ten wątek: Zamieszczanie filmów, map oraz prezentacji na forum. Mapy google też da się zamieścić, ale teraz nie mogę znaleźć jak, ale gdzieś jeszcze na forum była instrukcja.


----------



## toonczyk

n3w.mod3l said:


> Swoją drogą przydałoby się to rozszerzyć o kilka innych stron (chociażby Vimeo).


Oprócz YouTube są obsługiwane również inne popularne serwisy video - Vimeo, Dailymotion, Blip.tv.

A ikonkę YT w edytorze możesz sam sobie wprowadzić np. przy użyciu skryptów GreaseMonkey.


----------



## Asinus

625 said:


> 3 x nie. Niestety, bo sam bym chciał.


Ale co do punktu drugiego to pamiętam, że kiedyś dało się zamieścić mapy google na stronie forum? Czy jednak zrezygnowano ostatecznie z tej funkcjonalności?


----------



## 625

Video sam zainstalowałem jako tagi, ale ikonek nie będzie. Za to map nie można umieszczać, bo trzeba było dawać dostęp do html, a to robi nam dziurę na trojany niestety.


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Przepraszam, że drążę ale nie spodziewałem się tak jednoznacznej odpowiedzi  Nie będzie, bo? Tzn. nigdy nic na forum się nie zmieni? 

1) Ikona do filmów - przecież nie jest to większy problem z technicznego punktu widzenia, prawda?
2) Mapy google - to może być bardziej problemowe, ale też nie jest przecież niewykonalne.
3) Wygląd - samym css'em można wiele.

Rozumiem, że jak mi się nie podoba nikt nie zmusza mnie do korzystania z SSC  Ale funkcje te nie wydają mi się ani drogie, ani trudne do wprowadzenia a ich brak z czasem robi się uciążliwy.


----------



## kubus181818

Nie wiem czy dobry dział, pewnie nie, ale... czy jest jakiś sposób na zmianę nicka? Kilka lat temu nie rejestrowałem się tutaj po to, aby coś pisać, teraz mam więcej czasu to i mi się trochę zmieniło, a nick jak był tak jest kretyński.

Zdravim.


----------



## demmat

Nie można.


----------



## kubus181818

Szkoda, jakoś będę musiał żyć z tymi osiemnastkami


----------



## 625

n3w.mod3l said:


> Przepraszam, że drążę ale nie spodziewałem się tak jednoznacznej odpowiedzi  Nie będzie, bo? Tzn. nigdy nic na forum się nie zmieni?
> 
> 1) Ikona do filmów - przecież nie jest to większy problem z technicznego punktu widzenia, prawda?
> 2) Mapy google - to może być bardziej problemowe, ale też nie jest przecież niewykonalne.
> 3) Wygląd - samym css'em można wiele.
> 
> Rozumiem, że jak mi się nie podoba nikt nie zmusza mnie do korzystania z SSC  Ale funkcje te nie wydają mi się ani drogie, ani trudne do wprowadzenia a ich brak z czasem robi się uciążliwy.


Niestety, ja też bym chciał, ale DaiTengu ma inne priorytety, a map google nie można zrobić bez zezwolenia na używanie html, jak już pisałem.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Proszę o wykasowanie tego głupiego zaczepnego wpisu oraz pouczenie autora wpisu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100399978&postcount=12092

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


----------



## Han Solo

nie wiedziałem, że JP jeszcze udziela się na forum


----------



## pmaciej7

kubus181818 said:


> Szkoda, jakoś będę musiał żyć z tymi osiemnastkami


Niestety, wątek pokazujący jak fajne są osiemnastki został skasowany.


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ A co było powodem , tak drastycznej decyzji :|


----------



## janex_wwa

Proszę o przeniesienie tego postu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100492346#post100492346

...i późniejszych na tej stronie, do tego wątku (może by go już otworzyć?):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345389

_Przeniesione i otworzone. AA._


----------



## lenovo200

pisuar said:


> W watku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=319 znalazły się posty wg mnie nie


Z jakiej racji usunięto mój post? Ja tez mogę "według mnie" kasować posty? Myślałem, że bydgoskie wątki "redagują" bydgoszczanie.


----------



## krystiand

*Składam wniosek, żeby wiadomy wątek moderował tylko pmaciej7*. On jest zorientowany w tych wojenkach i wie co można usuwać. Tutaj usunięto posty niesprawiedliwie. 
Pisuar do tej pory trollował, jak mu się post nie podobał, teraz zaczął zgłaszać posty. Ciekawe czy wystraszył się kolejnego briga?


----------



## lenovo200

Zgadzam się z Krystiand-em. Jednak nie osądzałbym nowego moda tak szybko. Może trzeba mu czasu, żeby wyczuł "teren"?


----------



## Asinus

OK niech pmaciej decyduje co z tymi postami.  Mi na oko wydawało się, że nie dotyczą metropolii Bydgoszcz, ponieważ były to fragmenty artykułów o sprawach diecezji toruńskiej Kościoła Katolickiego.


----------



## talkinghead

Z drugiej strony niesamowita uczynność takiego pisuara, który czuwa by wątki bydgoskie były czyste jak łza. Nie lubie takich


----------



## talkinghead

lenovo200 said:


> Zgadzam się z Krystiand-em. Jednak nie osądzałbym nowego moda tak szybko. Może trzeba mu czasu, żeby wyczuł "teren"?


Przypominam, że niżej podpisany jest prekursorem robienia porządku w wątkach bydgoskich


----------



## lenovo200

^^^
Trzeba tylko pamiętać, że nadgorliwość gorsza od faszyzmu...



Asinus said:


> OK niech pmaciej decyduje co z tymi postami.  Mi na oko wydawało się, że nie dotyczą metropolii Bydgoszcz, ponieważ były to fragmenty artykułów o sprawach diecezji toruńskiej Kościoła Katolickiego.


Czyli inaczej można podsumować - wiem, że dzwoni, ale wiem w którym kościele. Posty zostały już usunięte....


----------



## Asinus

^^ Nic nie jest usuwane nieodwracalnie i w każdej chwili wszystko można przywrócić.


----------



## pmaciej7

Zajmę się tym wieczorem :devil:

Edit: Już zajrzałem. Też bym to usunął.

Możecie się tym zajmować w regionalnym PHP.


----------



## lenovo200

pmaciej7 said:


> Zajmę się tym wieczorem :devil:
> 
> Edit: Już zajrzałem. Też bym to usunął.
> 
> Możecie się tym zajmować w regionalnym PHP.


Możecie...stwierdzenie czy pytanie? 

Wystarczyło przenieść, a nie usuwać...i tyle. Ktoś się nie zastanowił i od razu usunął, to budziło mój sprzeciw. Na dodatek nikt z Bydgoszcz nie zgłosił tego postu....dla mnie sprawa już zakończona.


----------



## pisuar

krystiand said:


> Pisuar do tej pory trollował, jak mu się post nie podobał, teraz zaczął zgłaszać posty. Ciekawe czy wystraszył się kolejnego briga?


Daj przykład mojego trollingu, jeśli tak to dobrowolnie poddam się karze, po za tym nikogo oprócz Boga się nie boję


talkinghead said:


> Z drugiej strony niesamowita uczynność takiego pisuara, który czuwa by wątki bydgoskie były czyste jak łza. Nie lubie takich


Jaka „uczynność”? Nad niczym nie czuwam, po prostu zauważyłem, że te posty są nie na temat i tyle. Możesz mnie nie lubić - twój gust.


lenovo200 said:


> ^^^
> Trzeba tylko pamiętać, że nadgorliwość gorsza od faszyzmu...


Nadgorliwość? Wcale nie chciałem być nadgorliwy. Prawdę mówiąc znam większych nadgorliwców.

Jeśli zrobiłem coś wbrew regulaminowi czy tam nietykiecie pozostaję do dyspozycji modów.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594592


----------



## pmaciej7

pisuar said:


> Daj przykład mojego trollingu, jeśli tak to dobrowolnie poddam się karze, po za tym nikogo oprócz Boga się nie boję


Ranking jest w pierwszym poście, jesteś jednym z liderów.


----------



## Han Solo

> Originally Posted by *pisuar *
> Daj przykład mojego trollingu, jeśli tak to dobrowolnie poddam się karze, po za tym *nikogo oprócz Boga się nie boję*


I domestosa :nuts:


----------



## janex_wwa

Proszę o zamknięcie tego wątku do czasu, aż prace zostaną wznowione:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=275680


----------



## krzewi

Han Solo said:


> I domestosa :nuts:


Wrzuciłbym to do najlepszych cytatów ale mam lenia


----------



## danthebest

del


----------



## drugastrona

Spam (ale przyznam, że pomysłowy):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100645449&postcount=9147


----------



## Bastian.

Herr Kapitän-spamer do zabicia.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100646307&postcount=10207


----------



## sledzik

Znikneły posty z 3 ostatnich dni w http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332278&page=379 Nie zauważyłem, żeby, ktoś coś raportował, albo miał jakieś zastrzeżenia. Dyskusja nie została też nigdzie przeniesiona. Czy jakiś moderator może wyjaśnić sprawę?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Widziałem tutaj już prośby o taką interwencję, ale znów pod polskim banerem są teksty, które nadają się wyłącznie do usunięcia. Chodzi o 5 komentarz napisany przez Aleksey1992.


----------



## sledzik

^^ Sorki, ale czy to odpowiedź na moje pytanie z poprzedniego posta. Bo jeżeli tak to jej nie rozumiem.


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ mg: A co ma polski baner do infrastruktury drogowej Białegostoku?


----------



## sledzik

Dalej nie rozumiem jaki jest powód kasowania całej dyskusji nawet jeżeli jakiś post jest do usunięcia. Dlaczego wszyscy mają odpowiadać za jednego trola? Skasujcie co jest poniżej poziomu, ktoś dostanie nauczkę i po sprawie. Poza tym rolą moderatora jest chyba pilnowanie dyskusji i zwrócenie uwagi jak się niektórzy zapędzą. Wypadałoby uprzedzić, a nie po nocy likwidować wszystko. Trochę mi się to brzydko kojarzy. Apeluję więc do moderatorów o większe zaangażowanie, a nie nerwowe ruchy.


----------



## michael_siberia

Odpowiedni wniosek był w dziale drogowym.


----------



## Alterrego

Proszę o przywrócenie wątku „[Polska] Ekologia a budowa dróg (ekrany)”
- jeden z bardziej merytorycznych wątków


----------



## Forza_imperial

Mozna by tak ten watek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1595404

przerzucic do odpowiedniego http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475806

thnx

==
done
youknow


----------



## Milling

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1047616

Bot. Utworzył kilka wątków pod Księgą skarg.


----------



## karawana

Szanowni Państwo, dlaczego usunięto mój post w wątku [Wola] Biurowiec Warsaw Spire [220 m][w budowie] z 14 grudnia 2012 r. z godz. 10:11 AM, dotyczący warunków, na których Frontex wynajął powierzchnię biurową w Warsaw Spire? Podlinkowany był do niej artykuł:
http://www.thecity.com.pl/Biura/Naj...ja-wyda-ponad-120-mln-zl-na-biuro-w-Warszawie


----------



## 625

karawana said:


> Szanowni Państwo, dlaczego usunięto mój post w wątku [Wola] Biurowiec Warsaw Spire [220 m][w budowie] z 14 grudnia 2012 r. z godz. 10:11 AM, dotyczący warunków, na których Frontex wynajął powierzchnię biurową w Warsaw Spire? Podlinkowany był do niej artykuł:
> http://www.thecity.com.pl/Biura/Naj...ja-wyda-ponad-120-mln-zl-na-biuro-w-Warszawie


Ponieważ Frontex o to poprosił.


----------



## MichalJ

Forum jest na każde skinienie cenzorskich zapędów jakiejś firmy czy instytucji? Rozumiem jeszcze, gdyby ktoś opublikował wykradzione tajemnice firmy - ale link do publicznie dostępnego artykułu? Jak widać, tekst tam wisi do dziś - albo się nie przejęli, albo ich nikt cenzurować nie próbował.

Dziś podany link też skasujecie?


----------



## karawana

625 said:


> Ponieważ Frontex o to poprosił.


Frontex czy Ghelamco? Usuwanie postów bez kontaktu z autorem nie najlepiej świadczy o tym forum.

Edit: Czy przynajmniej podali powody?


----------



## 625

Tak, to była *tajna informacja agencji UE*, zgłosili się z prośbą bezpośrednio do Jana.


----------



## karawana

^^
Niezupełnie..., był na tym forum taki link:
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/meetd...v/2012_frontex_info_/2012_frontex_info_en.pdf

prowadził on do dokumentu na stronie Parlamentu Europejskiego, w którym podane były szczegóły poszukiwań biura przez Frontex. W momencie publikacji mojego posta link jeszcze działał. Po dzisiejszym sprawdzeniu wyskakuje tylko komunikat, że taka strona nie istnieje. No cóż, trudno, ale to, co w grudniu było ogólnodostępne, teraz jest już "tajne". Szkoda. Myślałem, że nie żyjemy w Trzecim Świecie...


----------



## maxwell0

Jak oni mają takie tajne informacje,że są ogólnie dostępne a później robią afery z powodu swojego dyletanctwa to ja bym im nie dał operowac 5 euro,nie mówiąc o poważniejszych kwotach.


----------



## demmat

Być może ktoś się pośpieszył z publikacją informacji. Zdarzają się takie rzeczy.


----------



## Iluminat

Dziwne rzeczy się ostatnio dzieją najpierw google kazał usunąć wątek z ładnymi paniami, teraz FRONTEX kasuje posty. Ciekawe kto będzie następny :dunno:


----------



## LubiePiwo

Iluminat said:


> Dziwne rzeczy się ostatnio dzieją najpierw google kazał usunąć wątek z ładnymi paniami, teraz FRONTEX kasuje posty. Ciekawe kto będzie następny :dunno:


Konstruktor :lol:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Jak dla mnie niezłe jaja i pajacowanie. Dali informację do mediów, a teraz pajacują, że niby tajne. Śmiech na sali.


----------



## projektor

Bardzo proszę o przeniesienie tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599513
do wątku [Olsztyn] Nowości i zapowiedzi (choć tam to też będzie na wyrost): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=323278&page=177
Z góry dziękuję.

_Przeniesione._

Ja mam przy okazji pytanie związane z moją prośbą. 
Co mogłoby mnie czekać jeżeli zarejestrowałbym się na forum (no dobra - tu z automatu ban za multikonto  ) i zacząłbym tworzyć tematy z czterech liter wzięte dotyczące pojedynczych artykułów tylko z mojej własnej strony i tylko do tego ograniczałaby się moja aktywność? W zasadzie opisuję przypadek z tego wątku którego chcę przenieść do właściwszego wątku. Nie pierwszy raz to się zdarza i mnie to osobiście jako osobę która... nie będę oszukiwał, że lubię porządek, bo w życiu z tym jest gorzej.  Ale mnie to lekko drażni i takie działanie podpada pod wszelkie znamiona spamu.

_Użytkownik jogaBonito zostanie pouczony aby poniechał takiego postępowania. AA._


----------



## Mônsterior

Dzień dobry! Chciałbym złożyć tak zwaną skargie na moderatora, który usunął mój post w wątku o budowie II linii metra.
Nie rozumiem, dlaczego. Nie było tam absolutnie nic obraźliwego, nie było żadnych wulgaryzmów, rozumiem, że usunięto by wszystkie komentarze, dotyczące nazw stacji, ale dyskusja trwa tam w najlepsze i nie łapię, czemu przeszkadzał akurat mój komentarz (jeszcze chyba posty Sławka poleciały).
Proszę o uzasadnienie tej decyzji.
Zazwyczaj nie skarżę się na usuwanie postów, ale to już jest któraś sytuacja, że mój komentarz leci bez powodu i nie wytrzymałem. Podobnie było z moją sygnaturą, w której kiedyś był cytat i któryś z modów mi ją usunął, tłumacząc, ze nie można w sygnaturze umieszczać cytatów.
Nie muszę chyba dodawać, że mnóstwo użytkowników ma w swych sygnaturach cytaty (w tym niektórzy moderatorzy) i nikomu to nie przeszkadza.
Wiem, że to tylko forum internetowe i nie ma co się wpieniać, ale drażni mnie to, że nawet tu są równi i równiejsi.


----------



## Piotrek26krk

Zgłaszam zgodnie z regulaminem użytkownika WMS : 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101082024&postcount=9899


----------



## n3w.mod3l

W sumie całą stronę wątku można wyrzucić ale prosiłbym o nie tolerowanie tego typu określeń jeżeli to możliwe oczywiście 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101097010&postcount=5802


----------



## Gatsby

^^już napisałem do Kmotrzaka.


----------



## krajan

Proszę o zrobienie porządku z trzema postami z rzędu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101106780#post101106780


----------



## Mônsterior

Mônsterior said:


> Dzień dobry! Chciałbym złożyć tak zwaną skargie na moderatora, który usunął mój post w wątku o budowie II linii metra.
> Nie rozumiem, dlaczego. Nie było tam absolutnie nic obraźliwego, nie było żadnych wulgaryzmów, rozumiem, że usunięto by wszystkie komentarze, dotyczące nazw stacji, ale dyskusja trwa tam w najlepsze i nie łapię, czemu przeszkadzał akurat mój komentarz (jeszcze chyba posty Sławka poleciały).
> Proszę o uzasadnienie tej decyzji.
> Zazwyczaj nie skarżę się na usuwanie postów, ale to już jest któraś sytuacja, że mój komentarz leci bez powodu i nie wytrzymałem. Podobnie było z moją sygnaturą, w której kiedyś był cytat i któryś z modów mi ją usunął, tłumacząc, ze nie można w sygnaturze umieszczać cytatów.
> Nie muszę chyba dodawać, że mnóstwo użytkowników ma w swych sygnaturach cytaty (w tym niektórzy moderatorzy) i nikomu to nie przeszkadza.
> Wiem, że to tylko forum internetowe i nie ma co się wpieniać, ale drażni mnie to, że nawet tu są równi i równiejsi.


Posty wróciły, dzięki!


----------



## r9999

proszę o przeniesienie postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101155419&postcount=2021 z wątku o LUBIŃSKIEJ galerii

^^
skasowane i 3 dni za trolling
625


----------



## Polex

Cała ta strona http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440790&page=267 oprócz posta #5323 nadaje się do usunięcia, bo ileż można czytać nt PKiN i OZŻB w wątku o Warsaw Spire?
Wprawdzie, pomimo sugestii zakończenia OT, dyskusja taka trwa już od kilku stron, ale sądzę, że realizacja tylko powyższej prośby wreszcie sktecznie ją zakończy.


----------



## terrap

Dlaczego, mimo że jest 38 stron wątku, to klikając na link niżej jestem przekierowywany na stronę 37? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=746424&page=38


----------



## Cześnik

Wnoszę o briga dla siebie do 12.00 14.03.2013. Mam robotę, a ciągle tu zaglądam. To silniejsze ode mnie hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

terrap said:


> Dlaczego, mimo że jest 38 stron wątku, to klikając na link niżej jestem przekierowywany na stronę 37?


U mnie działa normalnie. Dopiszę kilka postów, może się odblokuje.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Bardzo proszę niech ktoś z "mądrych tego forum" rozstrzygnie czy do pisania o plotkach w temacie połączeń lotniczych z Lublina odpowiedni jest ten temat:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579088&page=51

Ile stron można to czytać...


----------



## terrap

pmaciej7 said:


> U mnie działa normalnie. Dopiszę kilka postów, może się odblokuje.


Dzięki za odzew. Wydaje się że ktoś usunał posty w tym kwidzynskim wątku i ostatni post zamiast na stronie 38 znalazł się na 37. Sama strona 38 została w cache przeglądarki (lub w pamięci forum?), mimo że nie istniała fizycznie. Dopiero jak *Amator48* dodał nowe posty i wygenerował strone 38 na nowo to wszystko wróciło do normy. Tak to widze


----------



## pmaciej7

Ostatnio posty były kasowane 1 stycznia, wtedy wątek miał 34 strony (677 postów przed skasowaniem, 671 po).


----------



## 625

Ja mam bardzo często takie sytuacje, pamiętajcie że każdy może mięc inną ilość postów na stronę i wątek od najnowszego/najstarszego posta.


----------



## pmaciej7

Zakładam, że ma domyślny układ postów. Tylko przy takim układzie ostatnie posty są na stronie numer 38. 

Można mieć 10, 20, 25, 30 albo 40 postów na stronę.


----------



## Gromit

Kto usunął wątek o konklawe? I z jakiego powodu?


----------



## kaspric

^^ +1, również chciałbym poznać powód usunięcia wątku o konklawe.


----------



## terrap

pmaciej7 said:


> Zakładam, że ma domyślny układ postów.


Dokładnie. Sytuacja wygladała tak: kliknąłem z listy wątków na ten kwidzyński, dokładnie na pole "Last page". Znalazłem się na stronie 37 watku i zdziwiło mnie (patrzyłem na pasek niżej), że istnieje strona 38. Po kliknieciu na "38" byłem na stronie 37. Podobnie link do strony czyli po podmianie z "page=37" na "page=38" kierował na stronę 37.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Szukam i szukam wątku. Myślałem, że został przeniesiony. Jeśli został usunięty to żenada panie modzie, żenada.


----------



## rekcza

Ja również się zapytam, co się stało z wątkiem o wyborze papieża i dlaczego został usunięty.


----------



## youknow

Tu jest: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600979.


----------



## Gromit

I dlaczego został przywrócony oraz kto to zrobił?


----------



## wiewior

terrap said:


> Dokładnie. Sytuacja wygladała tak: kliknąłem z listy wątków na ten kwidzyński, dokładnie na pole "Last page". Znalazłem się na stronie 37 watku i zdziwiło mnie (patrzyłem na pasek niżej), że istnieje strona 38. Po kliknieciu na "38" byłem na stronie 37. Podobnie link do strony czyli po podmianie z "page=37" na "page=38" kierował na stronę 37.


Teraz wariuje w podobny sposób wątek o Słowackiego w Gdańsku. 
Ostatni post jest na stronie 313, ale widać, że są jeszcze dwie strony. Przy założeniu 20 postów na stronę.

Wczoraj podobny myk zrobił mi wątek o Kolei Metropolitalnej, ale jakoś samo się naprawiło.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ja mam 313 stronę jako ostatnią.


----------



## wiewior

A u mnie to tak wygląda:


----------



## Bastian.

A ja proszę o zwrócenie uwagi i nie karanie nowemu towarzyszowi za "polecanie dobrych lekarzy".

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101225649&postcount=1156


----------



## LubiePiwo

Ja mam tak samo jak wiewior.


----------



## terrap

^^ Potwierdzam. Sa nawet dwie "strony widmo" - 314 i 315 :shocked:


----------



## Han Solo

Dlaczego zamknięto wątek o papieżu?

1. pmaciej napisał dzisiaj:



> Kilka razy użytkownicy upominali się o wątek o religii.
> 
> Traktuj ten wątek jako test, na ile użytkownicy są w stanie poważnie i kulturalnie rozmawiać na ten temat i w którym momencie cierpliwość moderatorów się kończy


2. Teraz th:



> Dyskusja odbiegłą od tematu.
> Zamykam.


Nie kumam - owszem, dyskusja była szersza, bo przeszła z papieża na ogólnie kościół, no ale jeśli wybór nowego papieża nie wiąże się z dyskusją o kształcie kościoła, no to nie wiem, to ja jestem święty 

Tym bardziej, że żadnych żartów nie było, ani nic. Wszystko cacy cacy.


----------



## Swarożyc

Wątek o decentralizacji th również zamknął. Ciekawe który z rozpędu


----------



## martin

terrap said:


> ^^ Potwierdzam. Sa nawet dwie "strony widmo" - 314 i 315 :shocked:


Jak to możliwe że u rożnych osób jest różna liczba stron ?


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^


pmaciej7 said:


> Można mieć 10, 20, 25, 30 albo 40 postów na stronę.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Ale co to ma do rzeczy? Zmieniłem to ustawienie i dalej istnieją strony widmo ;]


----------



## Gatsby

^^po prostu Twój komp to brama do Żaświatów


----------



## Molibden

Z wątku o budowie stadionu Górnika: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101281544&postcount=5324
Chyba "depesz' nie rozumie,że tu nie ma miejsca na złośliwości kibicowskie /to nawet nie hyde-park/, dlatego proponuję wyciąć w zarodku, zanim ktoś odpowie,że jest wątek o stadionie Ruchu, i się posypią "krupniole" i "smrody".
A może jestem przewrażliwiony?


----------



## MarcinK

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584789

Proszę o zmianę na [Śląskie] by MarcinK

ok - pm7

Dzięki.


----------



## Sławek

wiewior said:


> A u mnie to tak wygląda:


Potwierdzam, że nadal tak jest.


----------



## terrap

^^ U mnie też nic się nie zmieniło. Nawet po tym jak *LubiePiwo* zmienił ustawienia, to po otwarciu ostatniej strony tego wątku wciąż słysze jęki pokutujących dusz


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Jak weźmiesz większą ilość postów na stronę to jest tylko jedna strona widmo, zawsze to coś


----------



## behemot

Ponieważ wątek jest zamknięty proszę o wklejenie tego 

jak to z tym głosowaniem było


wątek jest już otwarty - pm7

thx


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie mam pojęcia co jest z tym wątkiem o Trasie Słowackiego.

Otworzyła mi się ostatnia, 313 strona, dopisałem posta i w numeracji postów wyszło coś takiego:


----------



## MichalJ

Kiedyś się robiły posty-widma, jak były posty nowych użytkowników do zatwierdzenia. A teraz to pewnie bug.


----------



## terrap

O w tej chwili mam 313 jako ostatnią i wyglada że wrócilło do normy.


----------



## MSQ

prządka;101335553 said:


> Mam nadzieje ze szybko stąd wyjedziesz. Akurat takich ludzi, takich moralnych zer, Łódź nie potrzebuje. Oportunisto pierdolony.


Długo będzie on tu tolerowany? Jak nie jakieś durne zaczepki city vs. city (które co najmniej dwa razy już zgłaszałem i za każdym razem kończyło się brigiem) to teraz przechodzi na userów.


----------



## lodzer.m

^^ Zaraz się tym zajmę.


----------



## Wujekdobrarada

Z tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430132&page=195

od postu #3893 do końca 

prosi się wrzucić do nowego wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603371

Dzięki

==
Zrobione.
youknow


----------



## Wujekdobrarada

Dzięki. 

To prosi się jeszcze z tego wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430132&page=195

posty od 3893 (włącznie) usunąć, ponieważ dublują się z (przed chwilą) przeniesionymi do nowego wątku o targowisku. 

thx


----------



## youknow

Tam jest przecież porządek. Może miałeś nieodświeżoną stronę i widziałeś przeniesione już posty?


----------



## kamilost

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie mam pojęcia co jest z tym wątkiem o Trasie Słowackiego.
> 
> Otworzyła mi się ostatnia, 313 strona, dopisałem posta i w numeracji postów wyszło coś takiego:


Ja mam teraz podobnie z wątkiem [Gdańsk] Trasa Zielona, Trasa Sucharskiego
Pokazuje mi, że są strony 68, 69 i 70, ale kliknięcie którąkolwiek z nich odsyła na stronę 67. Mam ustawione 30 postów na stronę.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Ktoś sabotuje gdańskie wątki drogowe 

e: coś w tym musi być, bo ten wątek też jest zepsuty: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450885&page=33


----------



## matrix4321

Czy można jakoś ogarnąć wątek Budowa II linii metra? - tutaj
Wątek jest o budowie a od kilku dni toczy się dyskusja o tym, czy lepiej metro przedłużać w tą albo w tą, czy na powierzchni czy pod. Ja rozumiem, że sprawy dotyczą TEJ linni metra, jednak narazie nie są te odcinki w budowie i przez kilka najbliższych lat zapewne nie będą. Albo stwórzmy oddzielny wątek dla dalszej części II linni metra albo dodajmy go do wątku o wizjach rozwoju metra w Warszawie. Człowiek ciągle wchodzi w wątek myśląc, że coś nowego na budowie sie dzieje a tam kolejny ciąg dyskusji o tym ile osób mieszka na Tarchominie.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ 

powtórzę swoją opinię:



Han Solo said:


> Nie ma sensu mnożyć bytów. Posty inne niż lanie betonu trafiaja sie raz na kilkanascie stron.
> 
> A ze akurat dzis zabrakło fotorelacji z wyjazdu ciężarówki z placu budowy? Przezyjemy


Wątek ma wieloletnią tradycję i od zawsze omawiano w nim wszystko, co dotyczy właśnie tej linii. Ja wiem, że na forum znajdują się fani fotorelacji z przejazdu każdej wywrotki i to szanuję i nie marudzę, jak mam po 10 takich samych fotorelacji. Ale jak na jakiś czas pojawi się post o innym charakterze, jak np. propozycje skorygowania jednej z końcówek tej linii [od momentu rozpoczęcia budowy takie informacje pojawiają się niezmiernie rzadko, bo dominuje rzecz jasna sama budowa] to mnożenie na ten temat oddzielnych wątków jest bez sensu.

Wątek wizjonerski dotyczy wizji metra i jak sama nawet nazwa wskazuje, obejmuje propozycję III i następnych linii.

Proszę o zignorowanie powyższej prośby jęczyduszy - naprawdę nic się nie stanie, jak od czasu do czasu przeczyta coś innego


----------



## behemot

Nie wiem czy Lerski Tomasz to ten znany varsawianista we własnej osobie ale zaspamował reklamą (??) swojej inwestycji pół działu zabytkowego. Jest i tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1473095&page=7

i tu 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589602&page=6

i tu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=418481&page=4

i tu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101395828&postcount=123

Może by to jakoś...posprzątać?

_Zostawiłem tylko w temacie "styl dworkowy". Oraz scaliłem posty. AA._


----------



## Redzio

Można trochę kolegę ogarnąć? 


W ogóle kolega bardzo często pisze off topowe posty, rzadko coś wnosi do tematu.....


----------



## MichałT

Czy kadra forum ma jakiś pomysł na "znikające ostatnie strony" - choroba teraz opanowała wątek o tunelu pod Wisłą. Czyli rozszerza się. Koniec SSC?


----------



## fordon_tram

Prośba do modów.
Przez ten post i następne aż do teraz z wątku zrobił się śmietnik pod tytułem "czy miasto stać na gondolę" oraz "a ja wolę diabelskie koło". Niestety do dyskusji włączają się coraz to nowi użytkownicy.

Proszę o stworzenie wątku w stylu "Projekt gondoli widokowej na Trasie Uniwersyteckiej" i przeniesienie tam całej dyskusji oraz stosowną notkę w temacie wątku podstawowego (gondola=brig).

PS. Dyskusję wygenerowały również te posty:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100968246&postcount=2904
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100992706&postcount=2914
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101227204&postcount=2950
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101288752&postcount=2956
oraz sąsiednie do nich.


----------



## krystiand

Dlaczego nowy temat niby? Prezydent miasta wymyślił sobie gondolę na budowanym moście, więc chyba logiczne że *w wątku o budowanym moście będzie się dyskutować o pomyśle dobudowania czegoś do tego mostu*.


----------



## fordon_tram

krystiand said:


> Dlaczego nowy temat niby? Prezydent miasta wymyślił sobie gondolę na budowanym moście, więc chyba logiczne że w wątku o budowanym moście będzie się dyskutować o pomyśle dobudowania czegoś do tego mostu.


Choćby dlatego, że:
- Trasa Uniwersytecka jest inwestycją w realizacji, a gondola na niej tylko wstępnym pomysłem
- gondola jest mrzonką prezydenta Bydgoszczy, która nie wiadomo nawet,czy dojdzie do skutku
- gondola nie jest integralną częścią bieżącej inwestycji
- dla gondoli nie opracowano jeszcze nawet projektu, czy choćby studium wykonalności
- temat wywołuje bardzo dużo szumu medialnego, również na tym forum, co przekłada się na rozmycie dyskusji na podstawowy temat, dlatego w pełni uzasadnione jest traktowanie tego jako OT


----------



## Petr

Przydałoby się poinstruować użytkownika, że nie pisze się kilku postów pod rząd. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102383885#post102383885


----------



## Bastian.

Chodzi ci o *Grvl*?. Jak tak to przecież jest zasada niepisana że fotorelacje można dzielić na kilka postów pisanych jeden po drugim. Nawet nasze mody tą zasadę zatwierdziły


----------



## pmaciej7

Tamto już wycięto.


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o zakończenie tej sprzeczki o PKiN, kłócą się już 2 strony a czuję że to potrwa kolejne 2.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=1175


----------



## michuu

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na [Toruń] Biurowiec GC Skwer

ok - pm7


----------



## demmat

Nie wydaję mi się, żeby takie posty były dozwolone na forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102470410&postcount=31926


----------



## michael_siberia

Można prosić o wstawienie tutaj? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=173615&page=87

http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/1,34862,13765943.html#BoxSlotIIMT


> Piękno i drzewa są najważniejsze. I główny pomysł: hol jak pęknięcie, jak kanion, jak rozstępujące się Morze Czerwone - rozmowa z Rainerem Mahlamäkim, głównym architektem Muzeum Historii Żydów Polskich


----------



## michuu

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na [Toruń] Trasa Wschodnia i Most drogowy im. gen. Elżbiety Zawackiej 

oraz

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na [Toruń] Rozbudowa Atrium Copernicus


----------



## krystiand

Proszę przenieście posty 3063, 3068-3069, 3071 do wątku gdzie jego miejsce, czyli do PHP

A mój post do usunięcia w tamtym wątku


----------



## Polex

Chyba jakiś małolat z onetu tu się przyplątał.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102502067&postcount=5608
Post nadający się tylko do likwidacji.


----------



## krystiand

krystiand said:


> Proszę przenieście posty 3063, 3068-3069, 3071 do wątku gdzie jego miejsce, czyli do PHP
> 
> A mój post do usunięcia w tamtym wątku


Ponawiam
Obecna nazwa mostu jest polityczna, dlatego dyskusja o tym miała być w PHP, ale nowym jak zwykle się porządki nie podobają i robi co chce:



j_ch said:


> Bardzo dziękuję za docenienie moich zdolności precepcji czytanego tekstu.
> 
> Informacja jest we właściwym miejscu - tam, gdzie może dotrzeć do jak największej liczby osób. Jeśli moderatorom post przeszkadza, wystarczą trzy kliknięcia, by post trafił do innego wątka. W którym nikt tej informacji nie przeczyta.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Ponawiam i rozszerzam moją prośbę dotyczącą lotniska w Białej Podlaskiej. Na dzień dzisiejszy funkcjonują dwa wątki.
1) "Biała Airport/Cargo" - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1328141&page=122

2) "Lotnisko EPBP Biała Podlaska (dawniej i dziś)" - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1328141&page=122

Pierwszy wątek zawęża dyskusje do pomysłu Cargo, który to pomysł na chwilę obecną upadł. Obecnie samorząd prowadzi rozmowy na temat zagospodarowania tego terenu i padają różne pomysły np. recycling samolotów czy lotnisko serwisowe dla jednego z producentów.
Drugi wątek sugeruje ogólną dyskusje w temacie lotniska, ale jest de facto miejscem dyskusji o historii i wojskowej przeszłości obiektu.
Reasumując proponuje nazwę pierwszego wątku zmienić na "Biała Podlaska - lotnisko i jego przyszłość", a drugiego na "Biała Podlaska - wojskowa historia lotniska (opisy, zdjęcia, wspomnienia)"


----------



## pmaciej7

krystiand said:


> Ponawiam
> Obecna nazwa mostu jest polityczna, dlatego dyskusja o tym miała być w PHP, ale nowym jak zwykle się porządki nie podobają i robi co chce:


Czy drogowa księga skarg i wniosków jest zamknięta?


----------



## krystiand

^^ Tutaj łatwiej trafić, a tam zapominam


----------



## spinacz

W związku z:


> Nowak zapowiedział, że jeszcze w tym roku ogłoszone zostaną przetargi na dokończenie budowy S5 w województwie wielkopolskim. A w następnym roku na odcinku od Wielkopolski do Bydgoszczy. Dalszy odcinek był do wczoraj na etapie rozważań. Bo ministerstwo brało pod uwagę dwa warianty połączenia Bydgoszczy z autostradą A1 - albo ekspresową "dziesiątką" przez Toruń, albo ekspresową "piątką" do Nowych Marz.
> 
> - Na wszystkie projekty pieniędzy nam nie starczy - przyznał szef resortu transportu. - Wydaje się, że po tych konsultacjach z punktu widzenia rozwoju makroekonomicznego, cywilizacyjnego ważniejsze jest połączenie do Nowych Marz. Przyjmuję tę propozycję do wiadomości. Na dzisiaj należy przyjmować, że wybierzemy do realizacji S5 od Bydgoszczy do Nowych Marz, do autostrady A1
> 
> Cały tekst: http://bydgoszcz.gazeta.pl/bydgoszc...z_do_Nowych_Marz.html#LokBydTxt#ixzz2RCfFwicn


proszę odblokować wątek o kujawsko-pomorskim odcinku S-5.


----------



## pmaciej7

Uwaga!

Zgłoszone w tej księdze wnioski dotyczące działu *Infrastruktura drogowa* nie będą rozpoznawane.


----------



## partyzantka

pablo costa said:


> "Pozór obiektywizmu" stwarza to, że paręnaście lat mieszkałem na Załężu przy Rawie i w przeciwieństwie do kolegi z Bydgoszczy wiem czym jest, a czym nie jest i jaki ma "potencjał", więc nie snuję bajek o placu zabaw nad Rawą i trawie na której rozkładają się spragnieni relaksu mieszkańcy. Co do wątków krakowskich, szanowny Scherlocku, to ograniczam się do czytania, bo mieszkam w Krakowie jeszcze zbyt krótko, by się wymądrzać na temat miasta o którym mało wiem, co jest moim zdaniem dobrą strategią, do której powinni się zastosować także niektórzy piszący w wątkach katowickich.





pablo costa said:


> Zlituj się, ile razy można pisać, że to nie jest żadna rzeka, więc robienie z niej atrakcji miejskiej jest z góry skazane na porażkę. Nie wiem jak długo przebywasz w Katowicach (jeśli w ogóle) ale zadaj sobie trochę trudu i sprawdź ile wody tam płynie na co dzień, a ile po kilkunastodniowych deszczach. Co ci da trawka przy płytkim brzegu jeśli zaleje ci ją gówno z tego ścieku? Gdyby Rawa miała jeszcze jakiś jeden w miarę stały naturalny dopływ to byłoby o co kruszyć kopie.
> .





pablo costa said:


> Na prawdę trzeba ci tłumaczyć różnicę między rzeką na zdjęciu a stróżką wody z oczyszczalni przepływającej przez miasto?
> 
> Jak dziecko wpadnie do betonowego głębokiego kanału gdzie praktycznie ma wody, to nie utonie tylko sobie skręci kark. Myśl trochę człowieku a nie forsuj idiotyzmów. Jest wiele lepszych miejsc w Katosach gdzie można stworzyć plac zabaw dla dzieci, a nie koniecznie uszczęśliwiać nim na siłę studentów.


Monopol na prawdę mają tylko mieszkańcy danych miast w trzecim pokoleniu czy jak? Ten uzytkownik jest naprawdę agresywny i chyba uwaza, ze jeśli ktoś nie mieszka na stałe w danym miejscu, to nie ma prawa się wypowiadać.


----------



## terrap

^^ Widzę że nazimoderacja zawsze czujna...


----------



## michael_siberia

Toruń vs Bydgoszcz także w księdze?


----------



## 0maniek0

^^pozazdroscił Bastianowi


----------



## aria333

ja z prośbą o zmianę tytułu wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=138935 czy nie mogłaby być po prostu ,,[Wilanów] inwestycje" tak jak jest w przypadku innych dzielnic? Tematyka dość często zchodzi na ,,życie osiedlowe" i ,,moje osiedle i tak jest lepsze" vs ,,atakujesz dla atakowania, ja tu mieszkam i wiem najlepiej że ..." i takie klimaty (może to trochę pomoże)


----------



## zew_2

Prośba żeby Panowie skończyli z wycieczkami osobistymi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102584958&postcount=19105

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102574010&postcount=19100

Usunięto 1/2.
Pzdr,
BB


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578639, na: *[Wrocław] Fabryczna Office Park, ul. Wagonowa*

^^
done
625


----------



## Bastian.

aria333 said:


> ja z prośbą o zmianę tytułu wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=138935 czy nie mogłaby być po prostu ,,[Wilanów] inwestycje" tak jak jest w przypadku innych dzielnic? Tematyka dość często zchodzi na ,,życie osiedlowe" i ,,moje osiedle i tak jest lepsze" vs ,,atakujesz dla atakowania, ja tu mieszkam i wiem najlepiej że ..." i takie klimaty (może to trochę pomoże)


W sumie to można tak zrobić. Tylko czy *Beton* się zgadza?.


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500098&page=275

Może ktoś wejść i zrobić porządek z tym tematem? Z hydeparku zrobił się wątek polityczny pt. _oh ah ah - Grabarczyk_ i _jakby tu wywalić Nowaka_.

--
OK, przejrzę.
L.m


----------



## Stiggy

olvin said:


> W przeciągu dwóch wieczorów niemiecka piłka zgwałciła hiszpańską piłkę.
> 
> Lewandowski zgwałcił Krystynę.


Kolega chyba bawi się w Palikota. :|


----------



## wojtekbp

^^ a Ty się bawisz w hiszpańską inkwizycję? Niby co jest nie tak w zacytowanej wypowiedzi? :|


----------



## Stiggy

Chamstwo.


----------



## pmaciej7

Każdy wątek piłkarski jest dobry, żeby się napiąć?


----------



## Stiggy

Może właśnie wypadałoby zacząć od tępienia takiego buractwa, to by się atmosfera w tych wątkach poprawiła.


----------



## jar_007

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102631904#post102631904
2x del 
nie dość że podwójny post to jeszcze spóźniona odpowiedź


----------



## Grvl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102625370&postcount=42877

spambot


----------



## Bastian.

Mam prośbę do stołecznych modów. Może byście chłopaki zakończyli tą gadaninę Złota vs Cosmo-który z nich szybciej skończą. To jest już nudne i robi się wkurzające (inni też tak uważają co widać w tematach o tych wieżowcach). Trwa to już z miesiąc i końca nie widać. Będą tak pisać póki któregoś z tych budynków pierwszego nie ukończą?.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Architeles said:


> weteranem może nie jestem sądząc po liczbie wpisów,* niemniej miałem wiele kont na sc przez kilka lat (pierwsze bodaj 2006)* - zrozumieją to ci, dla których liczba wpisów nie musi odpowiadać ilości hp w wow i być odpowiednikiem "weteraństwa"


czy to legalne?


----------



## torunczyk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102672422#post102672422

Kolega Wyspa chyba nie bardzo wie o czym powinna być dyskusja w tym wątku.


----------



## redzik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102680809&postcount=97

Po wykasowaniu prowokacji znowu zaczyna.

:banned: - pm7


----------



## bartek76

Czy mogę prosić o zmianę tytułu wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592868
na "Iberiada, Hiszpania oraz Portugalia"?

Pierwotnie miała być to relacja z mojej wyprawy dookoła Hiszpanii (z małym kawałkiem Portugalii), a teraz zamieszczam tam dziesiątki zdjęć z Lizbony, a w zanadrzu jeszcze parę setek z Portugalii.

ok - pm7


----------



## kamilost

Ja w sprawie dodatkowych, niedziałających stron w wątkach. Jakiś czas temu był komunikat, że nie wiecie OCB. Od ok. tygodnia widzę, że wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102741053#post102741053 działa już dobrze, podczas gdy http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426810&page=68 nadal nie. Czy robiliście coś specjalnie z PKM? Jeśli nie to może warto by sprawdzić w logu co się stało w wątku ok tygodnia temu?


----------



## 625

kamilost said:


> Ja w sprawie dodatkowych, niedziałających stron w wątkach. Jakiś czas temu był komunikat, że nie wiecie OCB. Od ok. tygodnia widzę, że wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102741053#post102741053 działa już dobrze, podczas gdy http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426810&page=68 nadal nie. Czy robiliście coś specjalnie z PKM? Jeśli nie to może warto by sprawdzić w logu co się stało w wątku ok tygodnia temu?


18 kwietnia przeniesiono posty tu > Poza tym, tylko kasowano różne posty w międzyczasie, a 2 kwietnia kilka postów połączono w 1.


----------



## kamilost

To może przenoszenie postów tak działa? :dunno:
Spróbuj przenieść coś z drogi zielonej w te i na zad.


----------



## wiewior

A teraz zapadł na tę samą chorobę watek o moście w Kwidzynie...


----------



## Piotrek00

Prośba o wklejenie tutaj i zmianę nazwy na [Śródmieście] Biurowiec Roma Tower [180m].



> *BBI startuje z nowymi projektami*
> 
> BBI Development planuje rozpocząć budowę projektu Nowy Sezam w I kwartale 2014 r. W przyszłym roku zacznie się także budowa części handlowo-biurowej Konesera. Inwestycja Plac Unii zostanie oddana do użytku w październiku tego roku - poinformował PAP Michał Skotnicki, prezes spółki.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Skotnicki poinformował, że sprawnie przebiegają prace przygotowawcze do inwestycji Roma Tower, którą BBI Development realizuje wspólnie z archidiecezją warszawską. "Obecnie trwa postępowanie urbanistyczne. Myślę, że właściwe prace budowlane nad tym projektem ruszą nie wcześniej niż w 2015 r." - poinformował prezes.
> 
> Roma Tower powstanie u zbiegu ulic Emilii Plater i Nowogrodzkiej w Warszawie. Planowana powierzchnia użytkowa to ok. 55 tys. m kw. Budynek będzie miał ok. 180 m wysokości.


Źródło: propertynews.pl


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=528169&page=18

Mógłby ktoś skasować tag "ordo ab chao"?


----------



## krystiand

Uwaga, do ksiąg wraca Bydgoszcz - Toruń 

Jednego briga za trolling i zaczepki miał, ale co to dla niego


Madmat said:


> ^^ tak jak słusznie napisałeś, lista 500 pokazuje koncentrację ośrodków decyzyjnych. to, że w Bydgoszczy są np. fabryki TK Kable czy Unilever oznacza, że zatrudnienie znajdują głównie mniej wykwalifikowani pracownicy i robotnicy. Toruń koncentrując siedziby dużych firm skupia kadrę menedżerską, wyżej wykwalifikowaną i decyzyjną. w pewien sposób oddaje to charaktery obu miast i potwierdza pewien stereotyp (robotnicza Bydgoszcz, inteligencki Toruń).


----------



## torunczyk

Można prosić o przeklejenie postów począwszy od numeru 289 
z:[Toruń]Hydepark
do:[Toruń]Kopernik w pierniku na jeden dzień

ok - pm7


----------



## Bastian.

Piotrek00 said:


> Prośba o wklejenie tutaj i zmianę nazwy na [Śródmieście] Biurowiec Roma Tower [180m].
> 
> 
> Źródło: propertynews.pl


No nie wiem czy to ma sens. Nazwa Roma Tower to nazwa robocza, nie wiadomo jak się będą w końcu nazywać budynki. Więc ja bym nazwy nie zmieniał.


----------



## Handsome by nature

pmaciej7 said:


> Zły Toruń


Uwielbiam Cie pmaciej7, zostan moim szwagrem


----------



## Ring

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102808251#post102808251

Troll powrócił


----------



## fanalion

Już nie pierwszy raz pojawia się sugestia, żeby z wątku "[Polska] Instrastruktura rowerowa" wydzielić wątek o zasadach ruchu rowerowego. Jestem zdecydowanie za, bo to jednak dwie odrębne kwestie.


----------



## terrap

Mam prośbę aby któryś z moderatorów ocenił retorykę ostatnich postów w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526295&page=290


----------



## user1414213562

fanalion said:


> Już nie pierwszy raz pojawia się sugestia, żeby z wątku "[Polska] Instrastruktura rowerowa" wydzielić wątek o zasadach ruchu rowerowego. Jestem zdecydowanie za, bo to jednak dwie odrębne kwestie.


Ja bym do tego dodał wszystkie przepisy dotyczące rowerów*, tzn. również o projektowaniu infrastruktury rowerowej itd.
____________________
* = jeden wielki bajzel


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na: *Skandynawia 2011-2013: Sztokholm, Kopenhaga, Malmö itd.*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343869

_Zrobione.AA._


----------



## mapmen

The best of


Handsome by nature said:


> Bo w tym smierdzacym gotykiem na zatyk miescie maja tez notariuszy, chcieli sie pochwalic - przeciez to mali ludzie, z malego miasteczka, zasciankowi, a na dodatek msciwe Wilnusy





Maciej_Bydgoszcz said:


> Jakie Wilnusy? To wsiowe kmioty.





Handsome by nature said:


> koledzy Rydzyka nie potrafia zarzadzac PLB.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Po 6 miesięcy.

A ten:



the tree said:


> "msciwe Wilnusy", "wsiowe kmioty"
> autor: METROPOLIA Bydgoska...
> "metropolia" hahahahahahahahahahaha
> chyba Metropolia Polaczkowa, sądząc po wpisach


3 miesiące.


----------



## kamilost

Bot. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102886331&postcount=12800


----------



## skansen

Dyskusja OT o o różnych dysfunkcjach została skasowana z "Cytatów" czy gdzieś wydzielona? Jeśli tak to gdzie?

vv Dzięki!


----------



## pmaciej7

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1621136&page=2


----------



## takisobiektoś

Nie sądzę , aby to info było bezcenne dla funkcjonowania wątku o ekstraklapie ,ba, może być zarzewiem konfliktu, także proszę o kasację. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102939915&postcount=12934

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102937353&postcount=12917

edit:
następny do kasacji 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102941902&postcount=12942


----------



## arafat11

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Po 6 miesięcy.


dlaczego przy nickach jest adnotacja BANNED skoro dostali tylko bringa?

uważam, ze skoro zostali ukarani( słusznie) to również jakas kara należy się userowi Madmat za już zgłaszany post w watku o Metropolii Bydgoskiej...sporo userow z Bydgoszczy poczulo się dotkniętych zawartymi tam sformułowaniami...


----------



## krystiand

^^ Briga nie bringa


----------



## pmaciej7

arafat11 said:


> uważam, ze skoro zostali ukarani( słusznie) to również jakas kara należy się userowi Madmat za już zgłaszany post w watku o Metropolii Bydgoskiej...sporo userow z Bydgoszczy poczulo się dotkniętych zawartymi tam sformułowaniami...


Już się do tego wniosku odnosiłem.


----------



## krystiand

A my nadal wnosimy o briga. Za prowokowanie.

Jak ktoś z Bydgoszczy prowokuje to dostaje od razu briga (nie odnoszę się do sytuacji Macieja i Hbn, bo oni przegięli), w drugą stronę to nie działa tak łatwo. Szczególnie, że to człowiek od zawsze prowokujący.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1274793

Prosiłbym o usunięcie tagów:
3 kije + 2 proce
4 rosomaki + 1 twardy
gżybowska szczela focha
landsbergis umyj włosy
lietuvos suvalkai
litewska okupacja wilna
na kowno!!!
polacy znowu rzondzom
polish wanckers
wilno nasze!
wilno polskie od zafsze
wodzu prowadź!


----------



## Swarożyc

michael_siberia said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1274793
> 
> Prosiłbym o usunięcie tagów:
> 3 kije + 2 proce
> 4 rosomaki + 1 twardy
> gżybowska szczela focha
> landsbergis umyj włosy
> lietuvos suvalkai
> litewska okupacja wilna
> na kowno!!!
> polacy znowu rzondzom
> polish wanckers
> wilno nasze!
> wilno polskie od zafsze
> wodzu prowadź!


Który taki poeta? :lol:


----------



## 625

Ismat Chan, dawno zbanowany, i Ulv, 3 dni za te tagi.


----------



## michael_siberia

Tylko oni?  Przecież normalny użytkownik może dołożyć tylko dwa tagi.


----------



## 625

Ich były najostrzejsze.


----------



## Din Sevenn

krystiand said:


> A my nadal wnosimy o briga. Za prowokowanie.
> 
> Jak ktoś z Bydgoszczy prowokuje to dostaje od razu briga (nie odnoszę się do sytuacji Macieja i Hbn, bo oni przegięli), w drugą stronę to nie działa tak łatwo. Szczególnie, że to człowiek od zawsze prowokujący.


Przyłączam się do prośby o brig dla Madmata - kolega co jakiś czas ciągle trolluje w wiadomym wątku, choć trzeba przyznać, że robi to umiejętnie - po prostu ubiera swoje, nie bójmy się tego określenia, ataki w wysublimowane zdania sprawiając wrażenie pisania merytorycznych argumentów. W praktyce, jego uwagi nie dość, że mają się do rzeczywistości jedynie w bardzo nagięty sposób, to tylko powodują nerwy. Gdyby userzy z Bydgoszczy zaczęli używać takich samych środków wobec Torunia, zaraz skończyłoby się to karczemną awanturą.


----------



## pmaciej7

krystiand said:


> A my nadal wnosimy o briga. Za prowokowanie.


Powiedziałem, że nie i sprawa jest dla mnie zamknięta. Powtarzanie "ale ja bym jednak chciał, żeby dostał briga" nie jest dobra metodą. 



> Jak ktoś z Bydgoszczy prowokuje to dostaje od razu briga (...), w drugą stronę to nie działa tak łatwo.


Wyniki rankingu mówią coś innego.


----------



## michael_siberia

Zły wynik w rankingu nie jest powodem, żeby się dąsać na tego, kto się posługuje tym wynikiem jako argumentem w dyskusji.


----------



## krystiand

pmaciej7 said:


> Powiedziałem, że nie i sprawa jest dla mnie zamknięta. Powtarzanie "ale ja bym jednak chciał, żeby dostał briga" nie jest dobra metodą.


W takim razie mam zacząć prowokować torunian? Ciekawe kiedy briga dostanę :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

Jutro, najdalej we wtorek.


----------



## krystiand

Dziękuję za potwierdzenie braku konsekwencji hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie zrozumiałeś.


----------



## krystiand

Nie, to Ty nie zrozumiałeś prowokowania Madmata.


----------



## Eyk88

Bot

==
dzięki, ubity
youknow


----------



## Eyk88

Do skasowania i przeczyszczenia?

_Przeczyszczone.AA._


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Din Sevenn said:


> Przyłączam się do prośby o brig dla Madmata - kolega co jakiś czas ciągle trolluje w wiadomym wątku, choć trzeba przyznać, że robi to umiejętnie - po prostu ubiera swoje, nie bójmy się tego określenia, ataki w wysublimowane zdania sprawiając wrażenie pisania merytorycznych argumentów. W praktyce, jego uwagi nie dość, że mają się do rzeczywistości jedynie w bardzo nagięty sposób, to tylko powodują nerwy. Gdyby userzy z Bydgoszczy zaczęli używać takich samych środków wobec Torunia, zaraz skończyłoby się to karczemną awanturą.


Tymczasem userzy z Bydgoszczy używają takich środków:



j24 said:


> J...c k...y z moherowa. Wojna!


Wątek o metropolii oczywiście.

tydzień - pm7


----------



## 0maniek0

^^ albo ktos wlamał sie na konto @j24, albo jest w stanie glebokiego upojenia alkoholowego, bo zwykle to nader merytoryczny uzytkownik
prosilbym o lagodny wymiar kary


----------



## arafat11

proponuje taka sama kare jak dla usera Madmat

fakt poniosło go zdrowo...


----------



## Bastian.

^^ Link do tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375522&page=69 .


----------



## fordon_tram

Niestety w wątku o toruńskiej komunikacji znowu zaczynają niektórych ponosić emocje. Może trochę odpoczynku się należy?



michuu said:


> *arafat11* jak czytam Twoje bzdury to mi się żal robi Ciebie jak można być tak ślepy lub głu... .





michuu said:


> Kilka razy większy chyba w Twoich snach:nuts:





michuu said:


> Na koniec zajmij się lepiej problemami Bydgoszczy, których jak sam wiesz jest o wiele więcej niż w Toruniu.


----------



## pedro_kosz

^^ Drugi też daje nieźle do pieca - oboje powinni odpocząć.


----------



## marboro

pedro_kosz said:


> ^^ Drugi też daje nieźle do pieca - oboje powinni odpocząć.


No ale o co konkretnie tobie chodzi co do drugiego?


----------



## pedro_kosz

Jeżeli obie osoby używają wobec siebie nieprzyjemnych epitetów lub obraźliwych określeń - to trzeba reagować bez względu na to, czy jeden jest z metropolii, a drugi z miasta-bankruta.

PS - faktem jest, że użytkownik z Torunia zaczął, ale po co bydgoszczanin na te zaczepki odpowiadał?


----------



## Zamaszysty

Witam,
Proszę o poprawienie tytułu wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141876

W Bydgoszczy nigdy nie istniał teatr "Wielki". Omawiany w tym wątku teatr nazywał się teatr Miejski i taka nazwa też powinna się pojawić w wątku.

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teatr_Miejski_w_Bydgoszczy

Z góry dziękuję za poprawkę 

_Poprawione.AA_


----------



## Polex

Czy "atrakcja" w postaci braku powiadomień o postach tylko u mnie występuje, czy to coś powszechnego?


----------



## Eyk88

Można prosić o poprawkę?
Klik

_ok.AA._


----------



## Mariusz_tor

pedro_kosz said:


> Jeżeli obie osoby używają wobec siebie nieprzyjemnych epitetów lub obraźliwych określeń - to trzeba reagować bez względu na to, czy jeden jest z metropolii, a drugi z miasta-bankruta.


Bez przesady, Bydgoszczy kiepsko się wiedzie ale nie jest bankrutem :lol: 

EDIT dla tych co nie zrozumieli:

To był żart, a nie prowokacja.


----------



## krystiand

Znalazłeś świetne miejsce do prowokowania

edit
Masz wysoki poziom "żartów"


----------



## Virgileq

Tego jeszcze nie grali:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103235318&postcount=32591



> *Krzycho* napisal:
> Powtarzam po raz kolejny, że *byle wyrostek z kartoteką* nie ma prawa posiadać broni palnej, a jak posiada, bo kupi sobie na bazarze, to musi sobie zdawać sprawę z konsekwencji samego posiadania. Z resztą odnoszę wrażenie, że właśnie gadam *z takim wyrostkiem*, więc bez odbioru z mojej strony.


Zostalem przyrownany do wyrostka z kartoteka. Powodow niestety nie potrafie swoja ograniczona percepcja ogarnac, ale mimo to zle sie z tym czuje. Mysle, ze ze 2 lata sie nie skarzylem, wiec nie zglaszam nagminnie.


----------



## Krzycho

^^
No to jeszcze zacytuj Misiu swoją własną wypowiedź, na którą mój ww post był odpowiedzią.:nuts:


----------



## Virgileq

^^ Moderacja sobie przejrzy rowniez moje wypowiedzi, wiec prosze sie o to nie martw. Ja bym bardzo uprzejmie prosil bys nie nazywal mnie misiem i ogolnie, bys poszukal sobie innej ofiary.


----------



## Eyk88

Proszę o dodanie tutaj.



> Miasto zbuduje stadion na Widzewie! Na ŁKS będzie nowa trybuna.
> W życiu nie widziałem czegoś tak żałosnego. Gdzie następny strzał?
> Stadion dla miasta bez drużyny: T-Mobile Ekstraklasa. W środę PZPN przyzna licencje na przyszły sezon, czyli wiemy, że... nic nie wiemy


----------



## Eyk88

Kolega może i ma rację, ale netykieta go ominęła chyba. Można mu uwagę zwrócić? Interpunkcja i poziom marny.



dexter2 said:


> http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/1,35136,13897873,Kultura_kibola_i_Lodz_Czterech_Kultur__KOMENTARZ_.html
> 
> Cała sytuacja została na fb udokumentowana zdjęciem przez jedną znaną osobę publiczną, jednak fotka została już usunięta (ale przypuszczam, że dostanę linka). Niemniej jednak i tak wylecisz stąd z hukiem *lebronku*.
> 
> Tak więc *zamknij łaskawie twarz i uciekaj do mamusi, bo masz na forum jeden wpis a już zrobiłeś z siebie młota.* Tutaj dla takich miejsca nie ma.
> 
> Kruush - nawet tego nie skomentuję w Twoim przypadku - to, że Ty czegoś ze swoim ojcem nie widziałeś, nie znaczy, że się to nie zdarzyło.


Kolega też już zaczyna się rozpychać łokciami, a kultury za grosz.


----------



## dexter2

No proszę, chciałem zaproponować pewną idę, a okazuje się, że jestem zmuszony do obrony (czyżby przez to, że ostatnio Eyk zwróciłem Ci w jakimś wątku uwagę?).

W każdym razie - pominąłeś (nie zacytowałeś) fakt, że była to odpowiedź na niebywale chamski post usera, który zarejestrował się tylko po to, żeby napisać to:



lebron233 said:


> dexter 2 po co głupoty i bajki piszesz?? masz jakies dowody czy jestes kolejnym sczzekaczem ??bo jak narazie nigdzie o tym nie pisza pewnie torie spiskowe wymyslasz . Druga sprawa promocja miasta przez sport jest najlepsza rzecza dla miasta hmm ty tego nie zrozumiesz bo pewnie jestes dzieckiem neo i niigdy na meczu nie byles Całe szczescie od takich jak ty nic nie zalezy


Leży to na wątku od wczoraj i nikt się nie pokwapił, aby ten post usunąć. kolejny kolegi był w podobnym tonie:



lebron233 said:


> Mysle ze Kruush wyjasnil szcekaczom ze nic sie nie działo dalej dowodow nie macie a placzecie stadiony beda dwa!!!! i placzcie dalej zal mi was


Tyle, jeśli chodzi o jego twórczość na forum.

Pozostawię to bez komentarza. Proszę jednak modów, aby działali sprawniej, bo prowadzi to jak widać do sytuacji nieprzyjemnych, w których osoba atakowana dostaje podwójnie - od atakującego i od usera, który wyraźnie nie potrafi poprawnie przeanalizować sytuacji lub ma jakiś prywatny uraz.


--------------


Wracając do propozycji:



Lessi said:


> Otóż to, kiedyś postulowałem o stworzenie podobnego rezerwatu dla pewnego gościa, który wypisywał niestworzone, ale bardzo śmieszne rzeczy o nowym stadionie w Gdańsku. Niestety zbanowano go.
> 
> Swoją drogą też chciałbym mieć taki własny autorski wątek, w stylu mini bloga (oczywiście w Hydeparku) gdzie wypisywałbym swoje przemyślenia odnośnie wszechrzeczy, opatrzone własnymi zdjęciami z dnia codziennego. Tylko kto by chciał to czytać? :lol: Pewnie nikt, dlatego to powstrzymuje mnie od założenia takiego wątku.  Druga rzecz, co by było, gdyby więcej osób chciało mieć taki swój wątek? :nuts:





dexter2 said:


> Może by stworzyć w klubie forum nowy dział o nazwie 'Mój kącik'?





bloniaq_s8 said:


> Hmm.... Euro się skończyło, inwestycji mało, ale coś na tym forum trzeba pisać
> 
> 
> jestem za





Lessi said:


> ^^
> Ja oczywiście również jestem za.


----------



## Eyk88

Jak zwracasz mi uwagę to tutaj albo PM, nie widzę wszystkiego.


----------



## maharski

Można prosić o drobną zmianę?
Zmiana z "Zator i okolice - inwestycje, wydarzenia, wizje." na [Zator i okolice] - Inwestycje, wydarzenia, wizje. 
Drobna rzecz ale w oczy kłuje


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od 274 do końca z tego wątku do tego.

Jedna osoba wrzuciła ten sam artykuł do dwóch wątków i się zrobiły dwie dyskusje hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

maharski said:


> Można prosić o drobną zmianę?
> Zmiana z "Zator i okolice - inwestycje, wydarzenia, wizje." na [Zator i okolice] - Inwestycje, wydarzenia, wizje.
> Drobna rzecz ale w oczy kłuje


W oczy kłuje brak linka do wątku.


----------



## Han Solo

na marginesie - kiedy jest sprzeczka userów z 2002-2003 roku, to aż nie wiadomo, czy się można odzywać... 




Gatsby said:


> przez ponad 20 tys. postów "nie dałem się na niczym złapać", taki przebiegły jestem. dziękuję.
> 
> to ciekawe, że mogą istnieć wątki naruszające stereotypy w relacjach polsko-niemieckich, żartobliwie traktujące problemy bogatych społeczeństw Zachodu, a "od stolicy wara". pomimo, chyba zgodzimy się, rzeczywistego napięcia na linii Wawa - "prowincja", wynikającego także z realizowanego w Polsce modelu rozwoju.
> 
> wybacz, ale jeśli poczucie humoru działa u Ciebie tylko w jedną stronę, to jest to Twój problem. myślę też, że zaskoczyłby Cię ton, w jakim potrafimy wypowiadać się o naszym mieście - Krakowie. często budzi to irytację współrozmówców, ale jeszcze nigdy nie było postulatów sankcji i zamykania ust. Warszawa jest jakimś innym miastem, o którym rozmowa jest możliwa tylko "na kolanach"?
> 
> a o moim faktycznym stosunku do miasta Warszawy nie wypowiadaj się z taką dozą pewności, bo nie da się go określić w kat. czarno-białych. do czego wykazujesz tendencję.



Naprawdę posądzasz mnie o brak poczucia humoru?

Nikt nie musi klękać przed Warszawą ani nie ma zakazu krytyki. Dobrze sobie zdajesz sprawę, że rozsiewasz stereotypy, które nic z normalną krytyką nie mają wspólnego. Nie można zgodzić się, że dodanie gdzieś między wierszami „ale przecież do żart/dowcip/ironia” zawsze załatwia sprawę.

Przykładowy wątek o słoikach [wspominasz o wątkach z problemami I świata i o wątku niemieckim] został założony na poważnie, w przeciwieństwie do tamtych. Później pojawili się userzy z Krakowa i razem z Mruczkiem zaczęli dawać popis erudycji. "_Oooo nie bawi cię to? Toś jest nieinteligent i nie masz poczucia humoru, ha ha_". 



> Chyba sobie jaja robisz. Naczelny troll forum (zresztą radośnie trollujący w wątkach krakowskich) miałby być arbitrem elegantiarum SSC?


Znowu Schopenhauer  Oczywiście, że martin za uszami swoje ma, ale to nie znaczy, że nie może mieć tutaj racji.


----------



## pmaciej7

Czy ktoś mógłby przypomnieć, w jaki sposób robiło się link do wątku, żeby wyświetlał od posta o określonym numerze?



Edit: Już wiem. Pomiędzy nacznikami [post] wpisujemy numer posta. Numer jest dostępny po naciśnięciu quote:

[QUOTE="krystiand, post: 0"]Miało nie być gaci :bash:[/QUOTE]


Całość wygląda tak: [URL]https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/103080717/[/URL]

Efekt: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/103080717/


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Proszę o przeniesienie tego posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103473370&postcount=1459 do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425420&page=384

^^
ox
625


----------



## Spencer

Proszę o połączenie dwóch wątków dotyczących twierdzy modlińskiej z działu "zabytki":

Twierdza Modlin

oraz

Modlin

i zmianę tytułu takiego połączonego wątku na "*[Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki] Twierdza Modlin*"


----------



## krzewi

Proszę o wycięcie tych dwóch postów.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103486317&postcount=168

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103486369&postcount=169

Dzienks


----------



## Sławek

krzewi said:


> Proszę o wycięcie tych dwóch postów.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103486317&postcount=168
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103486369&postcount=169
> 
> Dzienks


^^


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o zmianę nazwy na *[Bydgoszcz] Nordic Haven [66 m]*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1377715


----------



## Mruczek

behemot said:


> Chyba sobie jaja robisz. Naczelny troll forum (zresztą radośnie trollujący w wątkach krakowskich) miałby być _arbitrem elegantiarum_ SSC? :lol:


Mnie też to brzydzi, ale co do meritum niestety nie masz racji: P.T. Moderacja zwróciła kiedyś uwagę, że fakt zgłoszenia wykroczenia (o ile rzeczywiście nastąpiło) przez martina nie jest okolicznością łagodzącą dla wykraczającego.

Miało to miejsce wtedy, kiedy poirytowany nasz kolega z FRW rzucił bluzga na jakiś - w istocie fatalny - projekt archi w W-wie. Projekt ten był broniony przez martina; jak można się domyśleć, niewiele tam było argumentów. Nasz kolega coś tam bluznął Po wszystkim martin zgłosił to moderacji, nasz kolega dostał tydzień odpoczynku. Oburzony tym broniłem oskarżonego, ale poinformowano mnie, że niezależnie od w pełni zasłużonej opinii martin może zgłaszać różne rzeczy i będą one też rozpatrzone. W związku z czym P.T. Moderacja zadecydowała jak w orzeczeniu.

To tak w ramach ubogacenia K.S. i W. o acquis forummaire 

Co do meritum oskarżeń to powiem, że nawet nie klikałem tego linka od martina, więc nawet nie mam pojęcia, co znowu napisał



martin said:


> Widzisz jaki jesteś cwaniak. *Ja dostałem bana bo zależało mi zeby forum było merytoryczne*


Poświęcenie godne najwyższego szacunku. Może czas to powtórzyć?


----------



## dexter2

Jest jakiś wątek z informacjami o bazie hotelowej w miastach PL?


----------



## michael_siberia

kojarzę tylko to: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185895


----------



## dwiegruszki

Sprawa techniczna:zauważyłem że indeks moich postów na forum w panelu osobistym aktualizuje się z 2-3 dniowym opóżnieniem.


----------



## arafat11

user przadka specjalnie zmienia nick osoby o której pisze:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103549453&postcount=3429

można się nie zgadzać z moimi poglądami ale nie zycze sobie( zresztą jest to zabronione) przeinaczania mojego nicku w jakies Talib11...


----------



## krystiand

krystiand said:


> Proszę o zmianę nazwy na *[Bydgoszcz] Nordic Haven [66 m]*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1377715


Ponawiam

_Zrobione.AA._


----------



## horizon2

pmaciej7 said:


> Czy ktoś mógłby przypomnieć, w jaki sposób robiło się link do wątku, żeby wyświetlał od posta o określonym numerze?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Już wiem. Pomiędzy nacznikami [post] wpisujemy numer posta. Numer jest dostępny po naciśnięciu quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Całość wygląda tak: [URL]https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/103080717/[/URL]
> 
> Efekt: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/103080717/



Dodatkowo możemy zamiast linka użyć opisu:

[URL="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/103456019/"]Jak wyświetlić stronę od konkretnego posta[/URL]

Wtedy wygląda tak:
Jak wyświetlić stronę od konkretnego posta


----------



## Asinus

arafat11 said:


> user przadka specjalnie zmienia nick osoby o której pisze:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103549453&postcount=3429
> 
> można się nie zgadzać z moimi poglądami ale nie zycze sobie( zresztą jest to zabronione) przeinaczania mojego nicku w jakies Talib11...


Zwróciłem mu uwagę.


----------



## toonczyk

W związku z tym, że w zastraszającym tempie przybywa użytkowników z sygnaturami wysokimi na ponad 5 linii, proszę grono moderatorskie o przedstawienie oficjalnego stanowiska na temat dopuszczalnych wymiarów sygnatury. Można li mieć sygnaturę wyższą niż 5 linijek, czy nie można?


----------



## pmaciej7

Nic się nie zmieniło, nie można.


----------



## Grvl

A sygnatury obrazkowe są całkowicie zakazane? Czy jakieś niewielkie, np o wysokości 100px, można mieć?


----------



## Asinus

Nie da się na tym forum ustawić sygnatury obrazkowej, chociaż istnieje nawet odpowiedni ku temu znacznik - "[sigpic]" - ale wyłączono jego działanie.


----------



## toonczyk

pmaciej7 said:


> Nic się nie zmieniło, nie można.


Dziękuję, będę nękał PM-kami łamaczy reguł. Zacznę od talkinghead, hi hi!


----------



## Asinus

:cripes: No to trzeba było od razu napisać o co Ci chodzi, a nie wprowadzać w błąd biednych osłów. hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

Był na forum gośc, który nie miał ustawionej sygnatury, ale do każdego posta dołączał cała masę tekstu, który udawał sygnaturę.


----------



## MichalJ

Ale go moderatorzy pogonili.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

kurde... Toonczyk nie masz nic innego do robienia, tylko uskuteczniać krucjaty sygnaturkowe?


----------



## dexter2

Proszę, nie róbcie go nigdy modem, bo będzie jak w więzieniu :lol:


----------



## nomad_fh

demoos said:


> Wiec wniosek powinien i mnie dotyczyc. Rowniez smiem twierdzic, co zreszta napisalem, ze twoje wymysly, do ktorych sie to odnosi to brednie.
> Podobnie mysli kilku innych uzytkownikow ale nie chca Ci tego napisac wprost.
> 
> Dziekuje za uwage.


To i ja poproszę 

Choć nie wiem co dokładnie tam user wymościł - bo od pewnego czasu podobnie jak spora część użytkowników forum jaworznickiego mam go w ignore. Ale jeszcze jak nie miałem - nazwałem jego pomysły debilnym wymysłem.
Więc tak - jeśli ten wniosek zostanie uwzględniony - to i mnie musi dotyczyć.

A obraźliwe skierowania to cytuje:
"geniuszu, który malujesz sobie kredkami po mapie" czy jakoś w ten deseń.
Od kiedy nazwanie kogoś geniuszem jest obraźliwe?


----------



## pmaciej7

bloniaq_s8 said:


> kurde... Toonczyk nie masz nic innego do robienia, tylko uskuteczniać krucjaty sygnaturkowe?





dexter2 said:


> Proszę, nie róbcie go nigdy modem, bo będzie jak w więzieniu :lol:


Normalnie Polska w pigułce... Są jakieś zasady? A ch*** z nimi, ja wiem lepiej.


----------



## wiewior

bloniaq_s8 said:


> kurde... Toonczyk nie masz nic innego do robienia, tylko uskuteczniać krucjaty sygnaturkowe?


Ma rację - bo kretyńsko wygląda Twój jednolinijkowy post z doczepioną do tego rozdmuchaną sygnaturą.
Mam wrażenie, że w przypadku forum taka sygnaturka jest odpowiednikiem wypasionej fury w realu. I chyba podobnie ją można określać


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> Normalnie Polska w pigułce... Są jakieś zasady? A ch*** z nimi, ja wiem lepiej.


Hola, hola, przez lata ten zapis był intepretowany dosyć swobodnie. toonczyk, z powodów wzrostu _złych sygnatur_, nalega, aby tą intepretacje zmienić. Dyskusja trwa.


Ale ludki, które nieco nagięły zasadę 5 linii nie spadły dziś z drzewa.


----------



## mkuldane

wiewior said:


> Ma rację - bo kretyńsko wygląda Twój jednolinijkowy post z doczepioną do tego rozdmuchaną sygnaturą.


Ale weź też pod uwagę, to co powiedziała Party. Nie mozna analizować jednolinijkowych postów, bo wysokość sygnatury "wyrównuje" do lewej strony postu ( tej z avatarem itp. ). Porównaj sobie wyżej na stronie dwa posty: pmacieja 11972 i Michala 11973. Zobacz jak wydaje się rozdmuchana sygnaturka naszego szanownego moda, choć de facto jest tam tylko jeden wers.

EDIT: tu masz jeszcze lepszy przykład. Sygnaturka całkiem pusta, a post wygląda "kretyńsko z doczepioną rozdmuchaną sygnaturą".


----------



## wiewior

^^
Nie mówię o wysokości posta, a stosunku treść posta/sygnatura.


----------



## toonczyk

bloniaq_s8 said:


> kurde... Toonczyk nie masz nic innego do robienia, tylko uskuteczniać krucjaty sygnaturkowe?


Dostrzegam problem, przeszkadza mi to, mam proste rozwiązanie w postaci wyłączenia wyświetlania sygnatur, ale myślałem że można to rozwiązać systemowo w sposób cywilizowany. Na PM jeden z moderatorów wytłumaczył mi że problemu nie ma, więc się dostosuję.



dexter2 said:


> Proszę, nie róbcie go nigdy modem, bo będzie jak w więzieniu :lol:


Trafiasz na moją czarną listę 



Han Solo said:


> Hola, hola, przez lata ten zapis był intepretowany dosyć swobodnie. toonczyk, z powodów wzrostu _złych sygnatur_, nalega, aby tą intepretacje zmienić. Dyskusja trwa.


No właśnie kiedyś to nie podlegało interpretacji, było ogłoszenie/post (nie pamiętam) z jasnymi zasadami dotyczącymi sygnatur. Czasy się zmieniły, na forum zawitała wolność.


> Rules for user signatures
> 
> • Signature lines may be up to 5 lines of default sized (vBulletin size 3) text, spaces included (at 1024x768 resolution, default IE or Firefox font)
> 
> • Signature lines may be up to 3 lines of vBulletin size 3 text, spaces included.
> 
> • No text over vBulletin size 3 is allowed, even if your signature line uses only one line.
> 
> • Signature lines should not have nationalistic, combative, racist or any other kind of commentary which may offend other users.
> 
> • Signature lines are not permitted to include embedded coding (except for web links and visually manipulated text), attachments, links which trigger a download or any other kind of disruptive or invasive action to either SSC or our users' property.
> 
> • Members are not permitted to quote other members in their signatures for any reason.
> 
> • As always, SSC staff reserves the right to moderate for reasons not specifically mentioned here.
> 
> Remember, many different people from many different cultures are present here together. Please be respectful of your fellow members, as it is this cooporation among so many that allows SkyscraperCity to thrive.
> 
> Originally posted by Jasonhouse


Koniec tematu z mojej strony, osoby z dużymi sygnaturami przepraszam za nachalne prośby o ich zmniejszenie.


----------



## Eyk88

Do przeniesienia wątek i posty z tego wątku do tego wątku(jak mod się zgodzi of course  ).


----------



## user1414213562

nomad_fh said:


> To i ja poproszę
> 
> Choć nie wiem co dokładnie tam user wymościł - bo od pewnego czasu podobnie jak spora część użytkowników forum jaworznickiego mam go w ignore. Ale jeszcze jak nie miałem - nazwałem jego pomysły debilnym wymysłem.
> Więc tak - jeśli ten wniosek zostanie uwzględniony - to i mnie musi dotyczyć.
> 
> A obraźliwe skierowania to cytuje:
> "geniuszu, który malujesz sobie kredkami po mapie" czy jakoś w ten deseń.
> Od kiedy nazwanie kogoś geniuszem jest obraźliwe?


Tak? A skąd wiesz o "obraźliwych określeniach"? Coś chyba słabo używasz opcji ignore 

Jeśli założyciel wątku napisał w tytule "ataki personalne = brig", a potem popiera atakowanie dlatego, że ma odmienne zdanie w dyskusji niż atakowany, to to jest hipokryzja.

Użytkownika Tuki zgłosiłem do "Księgi" praktycznie na jego własne życzenie (co też uczyniłem bez żalu, bo widać, że chce mi dowalić za wszelką cenę). Jeżeli jednak koledzy też są chętni np. na jakiegoś bana, to ja tam protestować nie będę


----------



## demoos

user1414213562 said:


> Tak? A skąd wiesz o "obraźliwych określeniach"? Coś chyba słabo używasz opcji ignore
> 
> Jeśli założyciel wątku napisał w tytule "ataki personalne = brig", a potem popiera atakowanie dlatego, że ma odmienne zdanie w dyskusji niż atakowany, to to jest hipokryzja.
> 
> Użytkownika Tuki zgłosiłem do "Księgi" praktycznie na jego własne życzenie (co też uczyniłem bez żalu, bo widać, że chce mi dowalić za wszelką cenę). Jeżeli jednak koledzy też są chętni np. na jakiegoś bana, to ja tam protestować nie będę





> Originally Posted by Tuki View Post
> Oszczędź sobie czasu, a nam kolejnych bredni.
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tuki View Post
> piszesz brednie za brednią
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tuki View Post
> Widzisz malując po mapach kredkami, wystarczyło na nie spojrzeć i policzyć, zamiast robić z siebie głupka.
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tuki View Post
> brniesz w swoje brednie i fantazje
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tuki View Post
> A ja to przedstawiłem jako kolejny idiotyzm Twojego autorstwa.


Chcialbym delikatnie zauwazyc, ze personalnie to pisal do Ciebie..ale...nie nazwal cie glupkiem, idiota ani niczym innym. Jak widac powyzej to co zacytowales odnosi sie do bredni jakie wypisales, idiotyzmow ale tymze idiota Cie nie nazwal.
A robic z siebie glupka a nazwac kogos glupkiem to tez dwie rozne rzeczy.


----------



## partyzantka

wiewior said:


> ^^
> Nie mówię o wysokości posta, a stosunku treść posta/sygnatura.


Mnie o wiele bardziej przeszkadza cytowanie posta ze zdjęciami - często ktoś klika "quote" dla wiadomości z całym setem zdjęć, by napisać jedno zdanie. Uwazam, ze za to powinny być kary.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

partyzantka said:


> Mnie o wiele bardziej przeszkadza cytowanie posta ze zdjęciami - często ktoś klika "quote" dla wiadomości z całym setem zdjęć, by napisać jedno zdanie. Uwazam, ze za to powinny być kary.


Oj, nie da się ukryć że jest to wkurzające...


----------



## bad455

^^ Cytowanie w całości ostatniego posta jest równie wkurzające, a przecież wystarczy użyć: ^^


----------



## Asinus

Gdy coś takiego spotkam to przez edycję posta usuwam albo znaczniki


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

bad455 said:


> ^^ Cytowanie w całości ostatniego posta jest równie wkurzające, a przecież wystarczy użyć: ^^


Cytuję posty nauczony doświadczeniem z początków forumowej działalności, gdy odpowiedziałem na jeden post, stosując wskazany przez Ciebie znacznik, zaś później osoba której odpowiedziałem usunęła swój post - i teraz wygląda to tak że odpowiadałem sam sobie 

Dlatego wolę cytować - nawet ostatni post.


----------



## bad455

^^ No trudno, ale obecnie nie da się usuwać własnych postów, więc takie sytuacje są zdecydowaną rzadkością. Z resztą w takim wypadku można dać znać modowi, żeby coś poprawił/usunął. Zaś cytowanie poprzednich postów jest niestety nagminne i wkurzające, zwłaszcza jeśli do długiego cytatu jest tylko jedna linijka odpowiedzi.


----------



## demmat

Posty pojawiają się tak szybko, że ja najczęściej rezygnuję z używania znacznika strzałek. Nawet przed chwilą tak miałem. Cytowanie posta z dużą ilością zdjęć to przegięcie, ale cytowanie ostatniego nie piętnował bym.


----------



## michael_siberia

Zawsze można usunąć cały cytat i w jego miejsce wstawić wielokropek - tym sposobem cytat zajmie minimalną ilość miejsca.


----------



## LubiePiwo

@demmat: można też w ten sposób ;]


----------



## demmat

^^


LubiePiwo said:


> @demmat: można też w ten sposób ;]


*@LubiePiwo*: Można, ale to wszystko zależy co się chce cytować. Ja tam unikam cytowania części wypowiedzi, do której się nie odnoszę.


----------



## Petr

czy może ktoś to posprzątać? :hahano: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505850&page=5

*Posprzątane?BB*


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Ja wiem, czy powinieneś to zgłaszać? Zaraz przeczytasz, że "jak Ci się nie podoba, to nie wchodź i nie czytaj". Taka ostatnio moda u nas na forum.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629571 - chyba do wywalenia 

Wywaliłem już wczoraj/BB

Jakiś front musiał być niekorzystny nad Warszawą wczoraj.


----------



## p12p

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103653484&postcount=2175 - ten post chyba nie wnosi nic sensownego do dyskusji.


----------



## truman-lodge

iwanracing said:


> ^^ jak widzę takie odpowiedzi (do dwóch pierwszych cytatów), to aż przestaje mi się chcieć tu wchodzić i czytać niektórych opinie, a uważałem, że jesteś trochę bardziej rozumny i stać Cie na odpowiedzi merytorycznie... typowy Polak
> 
> [...]


Polak=nierozumny?


----------



## Han Solo

Słuchajcie, a robimy [o ile możemy] jakąś reformę w związku z tymi sygnaturkami?

Bo mi sie nasunęło pewne rozwiązanie. W związku nieostrością zasady _"5 linijek"_, może zmienić tą zasadę z bezwzględnej [która często bywa nieszkodliwie naruszana, nawet przez modów] na taką, która pozwala na dowolność modowi.

Czyli:



> dozwolone są tylko sygnaturki do 5 linijek, a jeśli któryś z użytkowników przekroczy ten limit, moderator może [ale nie musi] zarządać skrócenia, jeśli uzna, że zaburza ona korzystanie z forum przez innych.


Innymi słowy usankcjonować oficjalnie to, co już jest.


----------



## matrix4321

^^ Tak - robimy. Ja właśnie wyłączyłem widzialność sygnaturek u siebie i mam święty spokój. Nie wiedziałem do wczoraj, że można to zrobić


----------



## 625

Sygnatury są na całym SSC, więc jak się znajdzie jakiś uparty mod z zagranicy, to zniszczy pół naszego forum  ale spokojnie, w innych krajach jest gorzej. Jeden Włoch ma film z youtuba :lol:


----------



## Grvl

Dramatyzujecie z tymi sygnaturkami .
Byłem na zbyt wielu forach i widziałem za dużo różnych sygnaturek, żeby te, które są tutaj mi przeszkadzały. W ogóle na nie uwagi nie zwracam..


----------



## Han Solo

Ja nie dramatyzuje, po prostu źle się czuję, kiedy łamię regulu, a tutaj mam zamiar dalej je łamać


----------



## demmat

Ale wcale nie musisz łamać. Usuń wolne pola pomiędzy poszczególnymi wersami i będziesz miał zgodną z zasadami.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ to mi się wtedy nie podobuje estetyka


----------



## michael_siberia

A może wystarczy reguła ekwiwalentu wysokościowego i szerokościowego 5 linijek w standardowej wielkości czcionce?


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> ^^ to mi się wtedy nie podobuje estetyka


Tu czerwone, tam niebieskie, tu z odstępem, tam bez, różne czcionki... jaka estetyka? :madwife:



:tongue4:


----------



## partyzantka

Taka jak polskich bloków.


----------



## Han Solo

Phi, nie znacie sie na sztuce nowoczesnej


----------



## Bastian.

Zróbcie po prostu 5 lynijków bez rozstępóf o jednej wielkości czcionki i już.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

znowu problem z tym samym gościem. dwa posty jeden po drugim:



mario1972 said:


> ^^:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:





mario1972 said:


> ^^:hammer:


----------



## partyzantka

Do ukończonych, poproszę - w ten weekend było uroczyste otwarcie.

_Przeniesione. Zostawiłem jeszcze na tydzień link przekierowujący. AA._


----------



## salto_angel

Temu Panu się chyba wątki pomyliły z PHP.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103717449&postcount=4408



M_u said:


> Ochy i achy, co to się wyprawia w wielkim wrocławskim hubie... Na prawdę przepraszam, że wstąpiłem z taką łyżką dziegciu, ale gdyby nie te lokalne informacje na temat niszowego portu lotniczego, nie byłoby co pisać. Panowie-zarządcy areodromu kasę biorą, a efekty to mizeria w najczarniejszym wydaniu. Kryzys na prawdę dopadł Polskę i Wrocław. Przeraża mnie zbrodniczy wręcz minimalizm tych co powinni dbać o kraj, region, miasto.
> PS. I tak wiem, że moderatorzy (jak to dumnie brzmi) resekują posta. Tytanic tonie, ale bawmy się dalej!


Poproszę o rach i ciach.


----------



## Fellow_traveler

..


----------



## alek

Proszę o usunięcie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103722002&postcount=23

dziękuję

_ok.AA._


----------



## MiastoMoje

Czy mógłbym prościć o zmianę nazwy wątku:
Polska - Rekla zewnętrzna
na:
Polska - Reklama zewnętrzna - projekt ustawy o ochronie krajobrazu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103754208#post103754208

Obecnie konsultowane założenia mogą być kluczowe dla ustalenia nowego prawa dotyczącego reklam. Warto poinformować o tym fakcie.

Dziękuję.

_Dopisane do tytułu.AA._


----------



## hermit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103818680&postcount=4604

Skoro "zabrali" wątek z cyckami, to nie widzę powodu, dla którego miałyby być gdzieś indziej. Nawet ukryte.

_Racja.AA._


----------



## Han Solo

^^


hermit.... :down: normalnie zdobyłeś +10 do sympatii wszystkich na forum.


----------



## Grvl

A jaka nacja miała tam temat z cyckami? Niemcy?


----------



## zew_2

za Katole powinien być brig

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103820029&postcount=101418


----------



## Din Sevenn

^ Za baby to c...e też, ale co z tego?


----------



## takisobiektoś

zew_2 said:


> za Katole powinien być brig
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103820029&postcount=101418


Co za haniebna nieznajomość regulaminu PHP


----------



## salto_angel

Zbrigujcie przynajmniej na kilka dni usera M_u, bo trolluje niemiłosiernie we wrocławskich wątkach. Niedawno zgłaszałem jego bzdury z watku o porcie lotniczym.

^^
3 dni, poczyściłem
625


----------



## thomas_zul

Soczysta dyskusja soczystą dyskusją, ale tego pana chyba trochę poniosło: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103885331&postcount=4110


----------



## 625

Nie dziwię mu się. Też by mnie poniosło, gdyby ktoś chwalił się dzwonieniem na pieszych na chodniku i jeszcze robił mi za krytykę tego awanturę.


----------



## kamilost

Gdzieś kiedyś widziałem wątek z przepisami dot. fotografowania w miejscach publicznych, co można, co nie. Niestety nie mogę teraz znaleźć. A przypomniałem sobie po przeczytaniu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103878515&postcount=5114. Proponuję wydzielić tę dyskusję do wspomnianego wątku i przykleić na FPW.


----------



## thomas_zul

Z całym szacunkiem, ale mam odmienne zdanie na ten temat  Nigdy w życiu nie przyszłoby mi do głowy by chwalić się dzwonieniem na pieszych, bo to z reguły agresywnie i nieładne zachowanie. Od początku staram się im wytłumaczyć mój punkt widzenia i swoje racje, ale gdy dyskutant nie chce przeanalizować tego co piszę, a do tego mnie obraża, bo uważa iż może to robić i to bezkarnie to nie mogę odebrać tego inaczej jak postępowanie całkowicie nie fair, a do tego faworyzujące daną stronę. Nawet jeśli ja się mylę to moim zdaniem taka retoryka jest nie na miejscu. Nie na tym forum.


----------



## Asinus

Już stronę wcześniej proponowałem żeby ta dyskusja się skończyła, więc niejako pisząc dalej robiłeś to "na własne ryzyko".  Agresywne wypowiedzi skasowałem, i proponuję już naprawdę na tym zakończyć, bo i tak przekonanych się nie przekona.


----------



## Lessity mój!

Swoją drogą gościu ma tupet. "Taki sobie wymyśliłem styl i mam gdzieś, że to wszystkich irytuje bo się tego nie da czytać" Ciekawe czy spokornieje?


----------



## Bastian.

Ja tam nie jestem mistrzem gramatyki i ortografii ale przyznam że takie posty bez przecinków, kropek są męczące a ich autorzy powinni być upominani o poprawianie takich postów.

BTW niedawno dodano nowe emotki, przy tej okazji chciałem prosić abyście może dodali jeszcze jedną która by się bardzo przydała.A mianowicie taką ^^ tylko skierowaną w dół i o innym kolorze. Nie raz by się takiej użyło gdyby była. Co wy na to?.


----------



## toonczyk

Bastian. said:


> Ja tam nie jestem mistrzem gramatyki i ortografii ale przyznam że takie posty bez przecinków, kropek są męczące a ich autorzy powinni być upominani o poprawianie takich postów.


Bastianie, upominam Cię, po znaku zapytania nie stawia się kropki, a po kropce stawia się spację. 

Jeśli chodzi o







, to chyba jednak co do zasady lepiej odpowiadać na posty znajdujące się wyżej, a nie te pod spodem...


----------



## michael_siberia

Czasem jednak jest tak, że piszesz post w wątku, klikasz "Post Quick Reply", wychodzisz do działu, a tam "twój" wątek jest na samej górze z wyboldowanym tytułem (tzn. są nowe posty). Pragniesz odpowiedzieć na nie bez pisania kolejnego postu i nie ma jak wskazać emotką, że odpowiadasz "w drugą stronę". W takich sytuacjach jako protezy używam znaków, które są nad Enterem oraz po lewej stronie prawego Shifta.


----------



## truman-lodge

Czuję się niezręcznie z tym, że tak w ostatnich dniach aktywnie się tutaj udzielam, ale ja bardzo proszę o podjęcie jakiejkolwiek aktywnej interwencji w sprawie tego usera.

Jego przyjście na forum poprzedzone było przysłaniem na oficjalną skrzynkę Stowarzyszenia Projekt Bydgoszcz, listu związanego z prowadzoną przez nas w tamtym czasie aktywnością. Listu, w którym zawarta była głęboka krytyka naszych działań (ok) i rozmaite obraźliwe, lekceważące określenia i insynuacje pod naszym adresem (mocno nie ok, ale to jeszcze nie miałoby znaczenia, gdyby nie późniejsze wydarzenia). List ten bowiem, krótko potem, w okrojonej formie trafił na forum jako pierwsze posty tego użytkownika. 

Od tamtej pory systematycznie obniża on poziom merytoryczny bydgoskich wątków, poprzez:
- wklejanie nieaktualnych i nieoddzielonych od reszty tekstu artykułów lub samych linków bez żadnego komentarza; 
- absolutny brak podstawowej wiedzy o architekturze, proporcjach, kontekście, kolorystyce i brak chęci zmiany tego stanu rzeczy (ok, są na forum setki amatorów i nieznających się, ale raczej mało który zachowuje się w sposób, jak opisany poniżej)
- deprecjonowanie konstruktywnej i popartej przykładami krytyki innych użytkowników wobec niektórych bydgoskich inwestycji i sprowadzanie ich do poziomu "klijenteli" Filmwebu; 
- rażącą liczbę błędów ortograficznych i interpunkcyjnych, które występują mnogo w każdym jego poście i znacznie pogarszają czytelność forum i brak reakcji na liczne (nie tylko moje) prośby, aluzje i docinki o pilnowanie zasad pisowni; 
- mimo powyższego, poprawianie pisowni u innych (skądinąd słuszne, ale ten ton...):nuts:
- częste wycieczki osobiste pod adresem krytyków jego opinii
- przykład z dziś, mała prywata i w mojej ocenie kropla, która przelewa czarę goryczy: jako osoba zupełnie niezwiązana ze Stowarzyszeniem Projekt Bydgoszcz, podejmuje się rozliczania użytkowników-członków z uczestnictwa w akcji (!!!!!) - to jest coś, co w głowie mi się nie mieści i naprawdę bardzo proszę o utemperowanie tych zachowań, a przynajmniej o wymuszenie powściągliwości w ocenach innych osób i stosowanie się do zasad pisowni. 

Ja rozumiem, że każdy ma swoje poglądy i swoją rację. Ja rozumiem, że można mieć swój gust (choć forum je kształtuje, ale jak widać - nie u każdego). Ja rozumiem, że tu się nikt nie musi lubić. Ale, wybaczcie, chyba jakieś standardy i jakieś granice tu obowiązują...

Panowie, jestem tu oficjalnie już 3,5 roku, a czytać dyskusje zacząłem rok przed rejestracją. Pamiętam niedawny bardzo wysoki poziom bydgoskich wątków (nie liczę tego o metropolii ). Święty nie jestem, ale znam doskonale ogólne zasady forum, netykietę i naprawdę nie pisałbym tu, gdybym nie uznał tego za konieczność. Nie wierzę w możliwość rozwiązania sprawy poprzez grzeczne poproszenie. Prośby i obustronne drobne złośliwości nie przynoszą żadnego skutku, a ja nie mam ochoty i nie widzę potrzeby, żeby mnie ktoś zupełnie obcy i nieznajomy rozliczał z tego, gdzie, z kim i kiedy chodzę. I nie mam ochoty oglądać nieczytelnych postów, w których często roi się od wierutnych bzdur albo postów z odgrzewanymi lub niewyodrębnionymi artykułami. Jest mi też zwyczajnie wstyd przed innymi użytkownikami bydgoskiego działu FPW. 

Bardzo proszę o zbadanie sprawy i podjęcie stosownych kroków.

truman-lodge


----------



## 0maniek0

funkcja ignorowania uzytkowanikow nie do przeskoczenia


----------



## marboro

Jako czytajacy bydgoskie watki regularnie nie zauwazylem na tym forum agresywnosci usera Andybyd do kogokolwiek w przeciwienstwie do usera ktory tutaj sie skarzy. Raczej przydaloby sie zbadanie sprawy ale w stosunku do osoby ktora tutaj skarzy.


----------



## Eyk88

Można o przeczyszczenie prosić? Gadają i gadają o jednym a wątek o czym innym...;/
Klik


----------



## Petr

Może ktoś posprzątać te pierdoły: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282962&page=15 :nuts:

_Dyskusja przeniesiona tutaj.AA._


----------



## Petr

A pierdoły od tego posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104082246&postcount=273
Co to ma wspólnego z tematem wątku?


----------



## Asinus

Kasowanie merytorycznych treści według mnie to zło. Nie widzę właściwego wątku na warszawskim podforum na tego rodzaju offtopiki, więc wzorem naszych trójmiejskich doświadczeń utworzyłem takowy.


----------



## Petr

Tego typu "merytoryczne" OT można znaleźć w każdym wątku. Są też tematy dyżurne: wyburzenie bloków, i wyburzenie kopniętego domu Pniewskiego właśnie. 
Ale wątek nikomu nie zaszkodzi.


----------



## demmat

Wątek nie zaszkodzi, ale...takowy już istniał. 

Dlatego wnoszę o przeniesienie postów z nowo utworzonego wątku, do wątku już istniejącego. 
Przy okazji może warto hyde park przykleić, żeby użytkownicy chętniej z niego korzystali (a nie z wątków inwestycyjnych, na akademickie rozmowy)?
Warto też się zastanowić, czy obecnie przyklejone wątki powinny być w taki sposób wyróżnione? Ten wątek to taki hyde park, ale wieżowcowy, w dodatku raczej cyklicznie odżywający. Spokojnie można by odkleić. Ten wątek miał słuszną idee, ale z wątku informacyjno-integracyjnego stał się kolejnym do dyskusji.


----------



## Asinus

^^ Dzięki, nie pamiętałem o tym istniejącym już wątku. Co do przyklejenia to oczywiście popieram, nasz hydepark też jest przyklejony. Ale widzę że macie już mnóstwo wątków przyklejonych, więc może niech warszawski mod zdecyduje czy coś ewentualnie odkleić czy zostawić jak jest, bo nie chcę tu wchodzić zbytnio w kompetencje.


----------



## Asinus

truman-lodge said:


> Czuję się niezręcznie z tym, że tak w ostatnich dniach aktywnie się tutaj udzielam, ale ja bardzo proszę o podjęcie jakiejkolwiek aktywnej interwencji w sprawie tego usera.
> 
> Jego przyjście na forum poprzedzone było przysłaniem na oficjalną skrzynkę Stowarzyszenia Projekt Bydgoszcz, listu związanego z prowadzoną przez nas w tamtym czasie aktywnością. Listu, w którym zawarta była głęboka krytyka naszych działań (ok) i rozmaite obraźliwe, lekceważące określenia i insynuacje pod naszym adresem (mocno nie ok, ale to jeszcze nie miałoby znaczenia, gdyby nie późniejsze wydarzenia). List ten bowiem, krótko potem, w okrojonej formie trafił na forum jako pierwsze posty tego użytkownika.
> 
> Od tamtej pory systematycznie obniża on poziom merytoryczny bydgoskich wątków, poprzez:
> - wklejanie nieaktualnych i nieoddzielonych od reszty tekstu artykułów lub samych linków bez żadnego komentarza;
> - absolutny brak podstawowej wiedzy o architekturze, proporcjach, kontekście, kolorystyce i brak chęci zmiany tego stanu rzeczy (ok, są na forum setki amatorów i nieznających się, ale raczej mało który zachowuje się w sposób, jak opisany poniżej)
> - deprecjonowanie konstruktywnej i popartej przykładami krytyki innych użytkowników wobec niektórych bydgoskich inwestycji i sprowadzanie ich do poziomu "klijenteli" Filmwebu;
> - rażącą liczbę błędów ortograficznych i interpunkcyjnych, które występują mnogo w każdym jego poście i znacznie pogarszają czytelność forum i brak reakcji na liczne (nie tylko moje) prośby, aluzje i docinki o pilnowanie zasad pisowni;
> - mimo powyższego, poprawianie pisowni u innych (skądinąd słuszne, ale ten ton...):nuts:
> - częste wycieczki osobiste pod adresem krytyków jego opinii
> - przykład z dziś, mała prywata i w mojej ocenie kropla, która przelewa czarę goryczy: jako osoba zupełnie niezwiązana ze Stowarzyszeniem Projekt Bydgoszcz, podejmuje się rozliczania użytkowników-członków z uczestnictwa w akcji (!!!!!) - to jest coś, co w głowie mi się nie mieści i naprawdę bardzo proszę o utemperowanie tych zachowań, a przynajmniej o wymuszenie powściągliwości w ocenach innych osób i stosowanie się do zasad pisowni.
> 
> Ja rozumiem, że każdy ma swoje poglądy i swoją rację. Ja rozumiem, że można mieć swój gust (choć forum je kształtuje, ale jak widać - nie u każdego). Ja rozumiem, że tu się nikt nie musi lubić. Ale, wybaczcie, chyba jakieś standardy i jakieś granice tu obowiązują...
> 
> Panowie, jestem tu oficjalnie już 3,5 roku, a czytać dyskusje zacząłem rok przed rejestracją. Pamiętam niedawny bardzo wysoki poziom bydgoskich wątków (nie liczę tego o metropolii ). Święty nie jestem, ale znam doskonale ogólne zasady forum, netykietę i naprawdę nie pisałbym tu, gdybym nie uznał tego za konieczność. Nie wierzę w możliwość rozwiązania sprawy poprzez grzeczne poproszenie. Prośby i obustronne drobne złośliwości nie przynoszą żadnego skutku, a ja nie mam ochoty i nie widzę potrzeby, żeby mnie ktoś zupełnie obcy i nieznajomy rozliczał z tego, gdzie, z kim i kiedy chodzę. I nie mam ochoty oglądać nieczytelnych postów, w których często roi się od wierutnych bzdur albo postów z odgrzewanymi lub niewyodrębnionymi artykułami. Jest mi też zwyczajnie wstyd przed innymi użytkownikami bydgoskiego działu FPW.
> 
> Bardzo proszę o zbadanie sprawy i podjęcie stosownych kroków.
> 
> truman-lodge


Z przytoczonych przykładów nagannych zachowań znamiona czynu karalnego według mnie wypełnia obrażenie forumowiczów ("12-letnia klientela filmweba"). Ostrzeżenie za to. Jeżeli się powtórzy proszę dać znać, gdyż będzie się to już kwalifikowało do briga. Staram się zachować zasadę, że jeżeli ktoś nie był nigdy wcześniej karany to na początku dostaje tylko ostrzeżenie.
Co do pozostałych rzeczy to w mojej ocenie może nie świadczą o najlepszym wychowaniu, ale jeszcze nie są przestępne. Trudno też winić za brak wiedzy, no chyba że epatowanie nim przybrało by formę ewidentnego trollingu. Nie znam też za bardzo kontekstu społeczno-bydgoskiego na forum, więc być może użyte sformułowania nie jawią mi się tak bardzo dotkliwie.
Błędy ortograficzne i interpunkcyjne nie wydają mi się robione z premedytacją jak w przypadku innego Waszego kolegi, który teraz jak widzę zaczął uskuteczniać wszędzie średniki zamiast kropek. :|


----------



## takisobiektoś

Do kasacji hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104122138&postcount=10395




^^ Macieks/ 3 dni briga


----------



## orangy

lodzer.m said:


> Dyskusja o Łodzi przeniesiona do wątku "Rozmawiamy o Łodzi", tam też dane dotyczące siły nabywczej łodzian, potwierdzające moje wcześniejsze słowa.


Czy można byłoby wprowadzić (na przyszłość) taką zasadę, że moderator nie kasuje dyskusji w których bierze sam udział? Lodzer.m zrobił z siebie durnia, to skasował swoje i cudze posty...


----------



## shinzen

Nie chce wyjść na konfiturę  ale taki nick to chyba przegięcie? MKS odnosi się do naszego klubu "kopanego", żeby była jasność.

BandytaMKS
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1069401


----------



## Piotrek00

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104156786

Bardzo bym prosił o przeczyszczenie końcówki, bo się straczny OT zrobił.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Ciach.



orangy said:


> Czy można byłoby wprowadzić (na przyszłość) taką zasadę, że moderator nie kasuje dyskusji w których bierze sam udział? Lodzer.m zrobił z siebie durnia, to skasował swoje i cudze posty...


A jak coś bliżej na ten temat?


----------



## 0maniek0

orangy said:


> Czy można byłoby wprowadzić (na przyszłość) taką zasadę, że moderator nie kasuje dyskusji w których bierze sam udział? Lodzer.m zrobił z siebie durnia, to skasował swoje i cudze posty...


To nic.
Niejaki pmaciej prowokuje w watku MB, po czym kasuje caly oftop wraz ze swoim postem-starterem i aktualizuje "ranking" wycietych postow (nie musze chyba pisac, ze swoich trollowskich postow nie podlicza?) Mistrz :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

No, a na razie sobie odpocznij.



0maniek0 said:


> to cala zachodnia czesc wojewodztwa nie sklada wnioskow? prawie jakby linijka odrysowac cale dawne woj bydgoskie? tylko po wschodniej stronie swiatli sie znalezli?
> mowicie, ze nie chcecie tworzyc metropolii, ale to nie Bydgoszcz pcha sie do wyra niczym spragniona $$ lafirynda


----------



## lodzer.m

orangy said:


> Czy można byłoby wprowadzić (na przyszłość) taką zasadę, że moderator nie kasuje dyskusji w których bierze sam udział? Lodzer.m zrobił z siebie durnia, to skasował swoje i cudze posty...


Nic nie skasowałem, lecz przeniosłem do innego wątku (wcześniej pisałem, że tak uczynię w wolnej chwili), co sam zresztą zacytowałeś. Kto więc zachował się niefortunnie?

P.S. W tym wątku również można dostać briga za nazwanie innego użytkownika "durniem" i podobnie sformułowania, więc sugeruję uważać.


----------



## orangy

lodzer.m said:


> Nic nie skasowałem, lecz przeniosłem do innego wątku (wcześniej pisałem, że tak uczynię w wolnej chwili), co sam zresztą zacytowałeś. Kto więc zachował się niefortunnie?
> 
> P.S. W tym wątku również można dostać briga za nazwanie innego użytkownika "durniem" i podobnie sformułowania, więc sugeruję uważać.


Nie moderuj dyskusji w której bierzesz udział. Podstawowa zasada higieny. I przypominam że moderatorzy są wybierani.

I ponawiam wniosek do starszyzny forumowej: nawet w polskich sądach jest zasada, że nie wolno być sędzią we własnej sprawie, bo to nadużycie władzy.


----------



## pmaciej7

orangy said:


> I przypominam że moderatorzy są wybierani.


Przez kogo?


----------



## lodzer.m

Gdyby moderatorzy nie moderowali dyskusji, w których biorą udział, nie mogliby prawie rozmawiać w wątkach swoich regionów. Przeniesienie postów do odpowiedniego wątku służy przejrzystości forum.


----------



## k%

pmaciej7 said:


> Przez kogo?


ja np. zostalem nominowany i wybrany przez Malopolskich forumowiczow


----------



## Lessity mój!

^^
No właśnie. A mnie w czasie wyborów nie było na forum (to był weekend majowy! Spisek!) i nie dostałem żadnego stanowiska po wybraniu nowej władzy. Jak chciałem się poskarżyć na to, to zabrali wątek dotyczący wybórów  A chciałem być chociażby sekretarzem czy cuś :|


----------



## Han Solo

^^ padawanem k% :yes:


----------



## Lessity mój!

Mojego Mistrza Jedi nie ma już na forum. On połączył się z Mocą. 

Sory za OT  Już koniec


----------



## 625

orangy said:


> I przypominam że moderatorzy są wybierani.


Przeze mnie, w porozumieniu z pozostałymi.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

@Lessi ale Twój nick by źle wyglądał w czcionce moderatorskiej...


----------



## Mruczek

k% said:


> ja np. zostalem nominowany i wybrany przez Malopolskich forumowiczow


Ja jako forumowicz z żydowskiego miasteczka na niemieckim pograniczu chciałbym niniejszym zaznaczyć moją pełną zgodność z wyborem małopolskich forumowiczów. To mówiłem ja, Mruczek. Łubu-dubu...


----------



## Gęsior

Bandzior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104232580&postcount=19796


----------



## Bodrum

O ile dygresje przystankowe bezpośrednio odnoszą się do ostatniego centralnego tematu wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553742&page=447

O tyle miejsce kwestii biletomatów (ostatnie posty) jest tu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=200855&page=45

_Przeniesione.AA._


----------



## Din Sevenn

Gdzie wcięło tagi?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Porządki



> I turned the tags of for the time being as we need some time to clean it out. There can be some really nasty stuff in there which with we really don't want to be associated. It'll be back on at some point, but especially now we want to be at our best behavior. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## lulek89

Jan wyłączył na czas sprzątania.


----------



## StaryOliwianin

^^

Mam nadzieję, że nie na długo. To dość fundamentalny środek nawigacji po wątkach.


----------



## MichalJ

W życiu nie korzystałem. Naprawdę się przydają?


----------



## 625

lulek89 said:


> Jeżeli zabiorom HydeParki to niestety może się to zemścić na właścicielu.


Hydeparki zostały wyłączone z wyszukiwania Google już w momencie blokady dostępu dla niezalogowanych.

Problem z tagami polega na tym, że mnóstwo idiotów dodawało przekleństwa, które potem pojawiały się w wynikach wyszukiwania Google obok naszego forum. Niestety, obecne rozszerzenie do tagów nie umożliwia zablokowanie ich dodawania przez nie-modów. Ale pracujemy nad tym.


----------



## michael_siberia

Przydałoby się to na OZscrapers  Poczytałem sobie z jednego z postów próbkę tego, co tam wstawiali i włosy dęba mi stanęły.


----------



## lulek89

625 said:


> Hydeparki zostały wyłączone z wyszukiwania Google już w momencie blokady dostępu dla niezalogowanych.
> 
> Problem z tagami polega na tym, że mnóstwo idiotów dodawało przekleństwa, które potem pojawiały się w wynikach wyszukiwania Google obok naszego forum. Niestety, obecne rozszerzenie do tagów nie umożliwia zablokowanie ich dodawania przez nie-modów. Ale pracujemy nad tym.


A jakiś czas temu, jeszcze przed "googlegate" ktoś na DLMie dziwił się po co nam na FPW tylu moderatorów hno:


----------



## StaryOliwianin

^^

Tak. Też już się dokopałem do wiadomości, że to AU i NZ nam wszystkim utrudniły życie 



PS. No, życie to może przesada. Ale korzystanie z ulubionego forum skomplikowali bardzo.


----------



## amator taniego wina

Wnioskuję o ponowne otwarcie zamkniętego 2 lata temu wątku pt. *[Kraków] Budowa stadionu Wisły Kraków [głupie uwagi=brig] *

Od tego czasu wyszło na jaw kilka ciekawych faktów które były ukrywane przed opinią publiczną m.in. prawdziwy koszt inwestycji, problemy ze sprzedażą nazwy stadionu, liczne fuszerki przy budowie itd. Warto porozmawiać na ten temat.
Proszę poprzyjcie mój wniosek like'ami.


----------



## Bastian.

Ja tam za tagami tęsknić nie będę. Tak trudno zapamiętać te 30-40 tematów albo je subskrybować?.

Co do tiny pic i im podobnych. Może by tak odświeżyć listę stron hostingowych i zostawić te najbardziej zaufane które nie będą podmieniać zdjęć na porno?. A na pozostałe nie wrzucać zdjęć. 

No i na koniec różnym maruderom powiem że jeśli nie chcemy w przyszłości podobnych problemów to przyzwyczajmy się do pewnych ograniczeń jak zakaz wrzucania gołych bab czy umieszczania w swoich profilach niepożądanych treści. Wolę żeby zniknęły cycki krzewiego czy fotki niepewnych serwerów niż forum.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Bastian. said:


> Ja tam za tagami tęsknić nie będę. Tak trudno zapamiętać te 30-40 tematów albo je subskrybować?.
> 
> Co do tiny pic i im podobnych. Może by tak odświeżyć listę stron hostingowych i zostawić te najbardziej zaufane które nie będą podmieniać zdjęć na porno?. A na pozostałe nie wrzucać zdjęć.
> 
> No i na koniec różnym maruderom powiem że jeśli nie chcemy w przyszłości podobnych problemów to przyzwyczajmy się do pewnych ograniczeń jak zakaz wrzucania gołych bab czy umieszczania w swoich profilach niepożądanych treści. Wolę żeby zniknęły cycki krzewiego czy fotki niepewnych serwerów niż forum.


----------



## 625

Ja zupełnie nie rozumiem, czemu niektórzy nadal używają dziwnego hostingu zdjęć, gdy mamy dropboksa i google drive (dla tych, którzy chcą mieć swoje archiwum, posegregowane wg tematów) oraz drag2up na firefoksa i chrome, dla tych którzy cenią wygodę przeciągania zdjęć wprost do okna wpisywania posta.


----------



## Łukasz Kuźma

A co ma na celu czyszczenie TAGÓW ?


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104325480&postcount=6979
Proszę o lekkie upomnienie i sprawdzenie użytkownika, czy czasem nie miał już tu innego konta. Jeśli nie miał, to przepraszam.


----------



## MichalJ

625 said:


> Ja zupełnie nie rozumiem, czemu niektórzy nadal używają dziwnego hostingu zdjęć, gdy mamy dropboksa i google drive (dla tych, którzy chcą mieć swoje archiwum, posegregowane wg tematów) oraz drag2up na firefoksa i chrome, dla tych którzy cenią wygodę przeciągania zdjęć wprost do okna wpisywania posta.


A jaką masz gwarancję, że gugiel drajwa nie zamknie? 

A, i jakoś nie widzę, żeby drag2up działało z google drive.


----------



## Han Solo

625 said:


> Ja zupełnie nie rozumiem, czemu niektórzy nadal używają dziwnego hostingu zdjęć, gdy mamy dropboksa i google drive (dla tych, którzy chcą mieć swoje archiwum, posegregowane wg tematów) oraz drag2up na firefoksa i chrome, dla tych którzy cenią wygodę przeciągania zdjęć wprost do okna wpisywania posta.


Czzyli co, za parę miesięcy zakaz wchodzenia na forum dla osob niekorzystajscych z produktów google ? :lol:


----------



## michael_siberia

Zresztą ja tam jakoś nie ufam specjalnie hostingowi zdjęć od Googla.


----------



## lulek89

Ewentualnie jest jeszcze flickr  Teraz za free jest 1TB, co praktycznie jest nie do zapełnienia.


----------



## pmaciej7

Din Sevenn said:


> Proszę o lekkie upomnienie i sprawdzenie użytkownika, czy czasem nie miał już tu innego konta. Jeśli nie miał, to przepraszam.


Nie widać, żeby miał. Ale punkty zbiera.


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> Czzyli co, za parę miesięcy zakaz wchodzenia na forum dla osob niekorzystajscych z produktów google ? :lol:


Bez jaj.



michael_siberia said:


> Zresztą ja tam jakoś nie ufam specjalnie hostingowi zdjęć od Googla.


Ciekawe, czy można znaleźć tam porno? 



lulek89 said:


> Ewentualnie jest jeszcze flickr  Teraz za free jest 1TB, co praktycznie jest nie do zapełnienia.


Imageshack też kiedyś był darmowy, a z Flickrem byly już jakieś jajca.


----------



## MichalJ

A w ogóle to w google drive nie bardzo widzę linki bezpośrednio do zdjęć, nadające się do wklejenia na stronę.


----------



## toonczyk

625 said:


> Ja zupełnie nie rozumiem, czemu niektórzy nadal używają dziwnego hostingu zdjęć, gdy mamy dropboksa i google drive (dla tych, którzy chcą mieć swoje archiwum, posegregowane wg tematów) oraz drag2up na firefoksa i chrome, dla tych którzy cenią wygodę przeciągania zdjęć wprost do okna wpisywania posta.


Ja nie rozumiem czemu jeszcze niektórzy nie korzystają z Fotorelacjusza


----------



## 625

Przedstawiłem kilka opcji, sam drag2up ma chyba z 10 hostingów.


----------



## michael_siberia

Tyle że Fotorelacjonusz jest podpięty głównie pod Imageshack 



> Ciekawe, czy można znaleźć tam porno?


Nie, ale zbyt często zmienia reguły gry w kwestii zdjęć. U nas w dziale było mnóstwo skarg na to. Jeden z fotografów nawet porzucił ich Picasę na rzecz Imageshacka właśnie.

PS Na darmowym Imageshacku jest tyle miejsca, że wg moich szacunków starczy mi to na 30 tysięcy zdjęć.


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104400923&postcount=4518

Eh... wyjaśnię tylko: Pałucki, to prezydent Włocławka. Myślę, że póki co najlepiej usunąć, a jak będą takie akcje się powtarzać to dopiero wtedy można pomyśleć o dalszych krokach?

Pozdr

wycięto - pm7


----------



## michael_siberia

Może po wszystkim uda się stworzyć jakiś szablon, jak tagować wątki?  (oraz jak ich nie tagować)


----------



## Konstruktor

Tagować tylko nazwami miast i już!!!


----------



## Piotrek00

Prośba o podmienienie tutaj pierwszego zdjęcia na mniejszą wersję - [ IMG]http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/541/dye3.jpg[/IMG]. Nie zauważyłem od razu i nie mogę już edytować, a strasznie wątek rozciąga.

Z góry dzięki 

Nie wiem dlaczego miałbyś nie móc edytować własnego posta, bo wątek nie jest zamknięty, ale zrobione - pm7


----------



## Eyk88

Reklama w sygnaturce.


----------



## krzewi

Można tu skarżyć, to też skarżę. Nie mogę edytować własnych postów. Tylko u mnie ten problem czy to ogólna awaria?

EDIT: ten post mogę edytować, nie mogę wcześniejszych.


----------



## EGOista

Też nie mogę edytować żadnego poza tym tu.


----------



## Piotrek00

Wychodzi na to, że jest jakaś awaria - ja myślałem po prostu, że po jakimś czasie nie można edytować postów.


----------



## pmaciej7

Aha, już wiem o co chodzi. 



Jan said:


> I just set the ability to edit a post at 90 minutes. After that members cannot edit their posts any more.


Skończą się dramatyczne odejścia z forum połączone ze zmianą wszystkich swoich postów na "del".


----------



## esce

Fajnie. To w takim razie uaktualnienie posta w statystykach drogowych będzie musiało się odbywać z zaangażowaniem moderatora?


----------



## krzewi

Czyli co? Nie dość, że moje zdjęcia z tinypica na tym forum poszły się bujać, to jeszcze Jan zabrał mi szansę na podmienienie je na nowe?

Dzięki


----------



## EGOista

pmaciej7 said:


> Skończą się dramatyczne odejścia z forum połączone ze zmianą wszystkich swoich postów na "del".



No, co miesiąc takie mieliśmy.


----------



## los77

pmaciej7 said:


> Skończą się dramatyczne odejścia z forum połączone ze zmianą wszystkich swoich postów na "del".


Zapewne jakieś pozytywy są, niestety negatywów jest więcej. Właśnie pożegnałem się z postem w którym mogłem aktualizować dane o dk16. O wątku statystycznym już tu wspomniano , a ile dodatkowej roboty dla modów tym zrobiono to będą wiedzieć zapewne sami zainteresowani po jakimś czasie.


----------



## lulek89

Super, wszystkie spisy treści, statystki poszły się... ekhm.

Póki mogę edytować SWOJEGO posta to jeszcze coś dopiszę.
Na miejscu modów teraz z każdą zgłaszaną przez userów pierdółką o edycję zgłaszałbym to do Jana. Niech sam edytuje te posty. 
Sorry, ale tyle pracy, w wątkach statystycznych, w dziale Miasta Polski, Zagranica... Bez sensu, naprawdę.


----------



## Han Solo

Porządnie Jana pogrzało.
*
To jest absolutna podstawa życia na forum, nie tylko chodzi o edycje pierwszych postów czy spisów treści, ale o płynność dyskusji w ogóle!*


Jestem coraz bardziej rozczarowany. Gdzieś można poznać szczegóły tej zmiany? Na jak długo, jakie jest uzasadnienie?


----------



## michael_siberia

Lepszym wyjściem byłoby zablokowanie możliwości edycji na "del" oraz "delete" po upływie np. 1 dnia.


----------



## lulek89

Nie no, po prostu FPW jest zbyt merytoryczne. gdzie indziej są cycki, porno (pamiętacie swego czasu wątki rosyjskie?), przekleństwa, i w ogóle rozpiździel totalny (euroskyscapres) czy działy latynoskie.
A u nas są statystyki, fotorelacje, stowarzyszenia, forumowicze się angażują w różne inicjatywy. Wejdźcie sobie na dowolne forum oprócz FPW. Nigdzie nie ma takie zaangażowania MERYTORYCZNEGO jak u nas. U nas przez to że moderacja trzymała wszystkich krótko nie było żadnych większych wybryków. Nie bez powodu 625 zbanował niemieckiego moderatora  U nich "hahaha dajemy 1 wrocławiowi!!1111" a w Polsce nawet media wzmiankują o wynikach Miss Polski i architekci wpisują sobie to do osiągnięć!
kolejny przykład - ogromna, heroiczna praca forumowiczów z działu drogowego, czy szerzej infrastrukturalnego. Ile to razy "poważne" media "kradły" nasze mapki i statystki? 

Sorry Jan, ale forum zmierza w złą stronę. Marnowany jest zapał i praca dziesiątek (jak nie setek) forumowiczów którzy robią to ZA DARMO. no ale google i reklamy ważniejsze.


----------



## krzewi

Ja cały czas czekam na to, że ten poroniony pomysł zniknie.


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639148

Mógłby moderator dodać poll? Zblokowało się forum i coś nie pyknęło


----------



## los77

oj coś sie sypie dziś forum , może zbyt wiele niepotrzebnych zmian.


----------



## Lessity mój!

Jan krzywi się na ilość modów na naszym subforum, a czy on nie widzi, że jest ono jednym z najbardziej rozbudowanych ze wszystkich regionalnych subforów? Przecież rozmiary Forum Polskich Wieżowców wymuszają większą liczbę moderatorów.

W ogóle jaki Jan ma w tym problem i czemu go tak boli ta ilość moderatorów? Przecież im nie płaci


----------



## Gokufan

Narzeka na taką ilość moderatorów, a FPW jest jednym z najbardziej uporządkowanych działów. Chyba że Jan woli to, co się dzieje w innych działach . A ten problem z Google o ile mi wiadomo nie jest z powodu postu na FPW.


----------



## Stiggy

Bastian. said:


> Mógłby być i powiatowy ale wtedy mieli byśmy chyba z 200 modów.


Najlepiej niech każdy z użytkowników zostanie modem i po problemie. :troll:


----------



## Han Solo

Stiggy said:


> Najlepiej niech każdy z użytkowników zostanie modem i po problemie. :troll:


To by było takie...polskie :lol:


----------



## Stiggy

Btw, czy zniknięcie tagów i opcji edytowania ma tę samą przyczynę?


----------



## ReefGear

Wyspa said:


> A ja mam pytanie.
> Kim jest ten mityczny Jan?


To mroczny lord Sithów:






_*I have altered the forum, pray I don't alter it any further.*_


----------



## Eyk88

Czy brig/upomnienie czy ban dotyczą też zmasowanego nabijania bezsensownych postów?
Mówię o użytkowniku "nowy1212" .
Przy każdym odświeżeniu strony pokazuje się jego nowy post. 
Spamuje i trolluje niemiłosiernie w każdym Łódzkim wątku.


----------



## Stewie_G

^^skoro "wojewódzkiemu moderatorowi" (lodzer) to nie przeszkadza to bym tu nie przesadzał. Nowy1212 faktycznie jest ostatnio aż nad-aktywny, ale nie żeby go jakoś za to karać. W przeciwieństwie takiego jednego kolegi, co o ilości pięter tylko pisał i to nawet w tematach rowerowych


----------



## Eyk88

Nie chodzi mi o karanie, po prostu nie mogę już tego wytrzymać. Wchodzę na forum i jedyne co widzę to prostokąty z jego zablokowanymi postami.
Jakieś upomnienie czy coś może by na niego podziałało.
Nagle upodobał sobie nabijanie postów.


----------



## Beck's

Mam prośbę, czy można coś zrobić z tą całą bezsensowną dyskusją:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335660&page=29

Od postu nr 580

E: wyciąłem, k%


----------



## Bastian.

pmaciej7 said:


> Jan krzywi się na naszych dziewiętnastu, a Ty chciałbyś dodać jeszcze dziesięciu?


No wiesz jak nie będzie opcji edit to możecie zostać zawaleni robotą której i tak macie dużo. Im was więcej tym łatwiej robić porządki.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]




----------



## horizon2

Yes, yes, yes. Zmiękli


----------



## michael_siberia

*WRÓCIŁO!!!*


----------



## lulek89

:cheers:


----------



## pmaciej7

[spiskowa teoria dziejów]
I teraz Jan zgarnie 1000 lajków za tego posta:



Jan said:


> I turned the time cap off, it seems it does more bad then it does any good. Thanks for all the feedback.


[/spiskowa teoria dziejów]


----------



## Eyk88

nowy1212










Litości...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

pmaciej7 said:


> [spiskowa teoria dziejów]
> I teraz Jan zgarnie 1000 lajków za tego posta:
> 
> 
> [/spiskowa teoria dziejów]


No i mnie wyprzedzi. Od początku o to chodziło. Tak myślę. Co za sprytne zagranie, z góry ukartowane.


----------



## saakaszwili

A można ten i następny post wyciąć? Po kiego ma to się rozwijać?


----------



## salto_angel

horizon2 said:


> Yes, yes, yes. Zmiękli





michael_siberia said:


> *WRÓCIŁO!!!*





lulek89 said:


> :cheers:


Ale najpierw dobrą chwilę rano forum nie działało. Już myślałem, że Jan zwinął zabawki


----------



## pmaciej7

Zamaszysty said:


> Niektóre z tych postów zgłosiłem jako spam i trolling, bo to była już przesada nawet jak na moje bardzo rozciągliwe standardy.


Gdzie to zgłosiłeś i komu?



Han Solo said:


> Nie lepiej wam by było współpracować? Cała metropolia BiT ma pewnie z 600-700 tys, a to juz się liczy


Stary... Oni by najchętniej wybudowali mur gdzieś w połowie drogi. A raczej dwa mury, bo przy budowie jednego też by się nie potrafili dogadać.


----------



## Zamaszysty

Zgłosiłem przyciskiem "report post", bo nie sądzę by był tam tylko dla ozdoby. Nie widzę potrzeby by spamować po skrzynkach adminom


----------



## pmaciej7

W wypadku naszego forum ten przycisk ma jak najbardziej właściwości ozdobne.


----------



## Zamaszysty

To w takim razie z miejsca składam w księdze skarg i wniosków wniosek ... o jego wywalenie z powodu braku jakiejkolwiek użyteczności i wprowadzania w błąd użytkowników. icard:


----------



## michael_siberia

> to tak jak metropolia katowicka i krakowska razem wzięte sa kilka razy większe od warszawskiej, ale trudno mowic tu o wspólnych celach...zgadza się?


Nie do końca  Kilka tygodni temu województwa śląskie i małopolskie podpisały deklarację współpracy.

\/ chodziło głównie o współpracę metropolii


----------



## Zamaszysty

^^
Szczebel wojewódzki ma niewiele wspólnego z miastami 

Możemy już skończyć ten OT? 
Zdaje się, że program metropolii i ZITów ma swój wątek gdzieś na forum


----------



## grzybson88

grzybson88 said:


> Prosiłbym o skasowanie mojego wątku dotyczącego podróży zagranicznych ("Z wizytą u Doży... itd") :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218871&highlight=
> 
> Prośba spowodowana chęcią restartu tematu i pokazania w zupełnie inny sposób odwiedzonych przeze mnie miejsc
> 
> Dzięki z góry!


Ponawiam prośbę ze względu na toczącą się tutaj dyskusję i możliwe ominięcie mojego postu.


----------



## Asinus

Czemu od razu skasować? Nie lepiej założyć nowy, a tamten zostawić z przyczyn archiwalnych? Można go też zamknąć skoro chcesz go uznać za już skończony.


----------



## 625

Jak tak chce, to mu skasowałem


----------



## grzybson88

Dzięki  Wolę zacząć z przytupem od nowa niż robić coś na siłę.


----------



## Pb1985

Jako założyciel wątku [Lubin] Rewitalizacja Parku Wrocławskiego - dinopark, PROSZĘ o zmiane jego nazwy na *[Lubin] Rewitalizacja Parku Wrocławskiego - dinopark i ptaszarnia.*

PROSZĘ o dodanie słów -* i ptaszarnia.*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544265

^^
gotowe
625


----------



## Piotrek00

Proszę o jakąś interwencję, bo teksty o "nocnych zmazach pryszczatych grafików z Czerskiej" to onet. 

1

2

RAch/ciAch, Ach/BB


----------



## Eurotram

Han Solo said:


> Właściwie z czego wynika fakt, że Bydzia się z Toruniem tak nie lubi? *Mamy przecież przykłady calkiem dobrego współistnienia miast, jak np. Gdynia i Gdańsk*.


:hahaha:



Asinus said:


> No z tym to też bywa różnie. Wątek o metropolii trójmiejskiej jest nieustannym pasmem utarczek między tymi miastami.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549197
> Władze Gdyni generalnie mają ambicje konkurowania z większym sąsiadem, bardziej niż współpracowania.
> Na poziomie relacji między mieszkańcami występują natomiast zarówno poglądy federalistyczne (protrójmiejskie) jak i wzajemne uprzedzenia i niechęć (*często pokrywa się to z upodobaniami co do klubów piłkarskich*).


W dużej części się z tym zgodzę...



Asinus said:


> Natomiast wszyscy dobrze współpracują i mają sympatię do położonego pośrodku Sopotu.


... ale tu bym już polemizował (co ciekawe,tu jakoś też występuje wątek sympatii do klubów piłkarskich *i koszykarskich* ).


----------



## Zamaszysty

Proszę o przywołanie do porządku użytkownika Madmat



Madmat said:


> ^^ powtarzam, ty jako laik nie jesteś od oceniania, tylko rada nadzorcza, która robi to zawodowo i bierze za to kasę. poza tym nie przypisuj nadmiernej roli sprawczej politykom toruńskim (np. Marszałkowi), tylko popatrz na swoich nieudaczników. charakterystyczne twoje myślenie sprowadza się do tego, że jak porażka to obwiniasz Toruń (jego polityków itp.), a jak jest sukces to wynika on z ogólnej zajebistości samej Bydgoszczy... strasznie upraszczasz rzeczywistość.


To jest już kolejny wpis w bardzo agresywnym tonie wprost podburzający i podsycający zaczepki na poziomie city v city. O bardzo podobnych postach ze strony użytkowników z Torunia pisałem wcześniej, chociaż nie pochodziły tylko od tej osoby.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Przyłączam się do prośby. Zróbcie coś z tym trollem, ewidentnie nie zdążył się załapać na wczorajsze czyszczenie w słynnym wątku, więc teraz syf robi w wątku o lotnisku.


----------



## fenix01

*zazalenie*

nie wiem gdzie sie pozalic ale wycieli mi pierwszego posta

zdjecia mojego miasta zrobione przez mnie ujalem co wg mnie warte jest obejrzenia

daje jeszcze raz tu

tarnow fotos


----------



## zonc

Obawiam się, że mogą ciąć dalej... u podstawy


----------



## Grvl

ładne bloki


----------



## Din Sevenn

Din Sevenn said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640989
> Czy jest możliwość przyklelenia wątku na stałe, żeby był na górze strony, tak jak analogicznego wątku poznańskiego, który omawiany nota bene zainspirował? Z góry dziękuję.


Przypominam się z prośbą.


----------



## kierownikSZZ

Poproszę o usunięcie poniższych postów.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104327291&postcount=277

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104327313&postcount=4279

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104327266&postcount=7490

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104327251&postcount=10864

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104327239&postcount=6386

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104327327&postcount=1105

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104327211&postcount=1626

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104327108&postcount=11308

Dziękuję.

ok - pm7


----------



## arafat11

czy można prosić o przeniesienienie wszystkich postow od numeru 1031 z watku [Toruń] Wielofunkcyjne centrum koncertowo-kongresowe do PHP kujawsko pomorskie?
zrobil się maly OT w tym miejscu...
z góry dziekuje...


----------



## Madmat

^^a ja poproszę, aby kolega arafat11 przestał tworzyć takie OT w toruńskich wątkach i zajął się swoją "metropolią"


----------



## Zamaszysty

Ponawiam prośbę kolegów o przypięcie wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640989&highlight=bydgoszcz

Do tego proszę o dodanie tagu "bydgoszcz" do tego wątku


----------



## arafat11

Madmat said:


> ^^a ja poproszę, aby kolega arafat11 przestał tworzyć takie OT w toruńskich wątkach i zajął się swoją "metropolią"


Po pierwsze to nie ja stworzyłem ten OT,
po drugie tez się tam udzielales,
po trzecie kiedy przestaniesz się udzielać w watku o metropolii bydgoskiej i zajmiejsz się inwestycjami w swojej "metropolii''?


----------



## Zamaszysty

^^
Wątek o MB jest zamknięty, więc chyba odpowiada to na pytanie "Kiedy przestaniesz ...?"


----------



## Zamaszysty

Proszę o dodanie tagu "bydgoszcz" do wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640989&highlight=bydgoszcz

_ok.AA._


----------



## arafat11

ale kiedyś zostanie otwarty i problem wroci


----------



## Zamaszysty

arafat11 said:


> ale kiedyś zostanie otwarty i problem wroci


Ja raczej zrozumiałem to w ten sposób, że wątek został zamknięty na stałe po otrzymaniu odpowiedzi z unii w sprawie ZIT, która stwierdzała iż nie ma mowy o rotacyjności władzy i stolica ZIT czy to jedno- czy dwubiegunowego zawsze ma być stała i tylko jedna, a w przypadku BiT byłaby to Bydgoszcz jako większe.


----------



## arafat11

brak rotacyjnej stolicy to swietna wiadomość, ale mam nadzieje, ze watek wroci bo jeszcze wiele się może w temacie wydarzyć, poza tym podejmowano tam wiele tematow związanych z szeroko pojętym rozwojem Bydgoszczy i okolic na które w innych watkach nie bardzo jest miejsce...


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ja proponuję używać częściej tematu "Kujawsko-pomorskie PHP" (tu powinny trafiać np. informacje o przygodach marszałka itp., a nie do wątku o MB)...


----------



## Zamaszysty

Co do rozwoju Bydgoszczy, to masz osobny wątek poświęcony informacjom gospodarczym, masz wątek poświęcony inwestycjom w mieście i masz polityczny hyde park dla miasta Bydgoszcz.

Oczywiście możesz założyć wątek dotyczący ZIT w kujawsko-pomorskim, ale musisz wtedy liczyć się z merytoryczną dyskusją nie za jednym miastem, ale w formie dialogu wszystkich stron. Możesz też założyć wątek poświęcony rozwojowi Bydgoszczy i planom jej dotyczmy, ale też musisz wtedy określić czemu jest on potrzebny ponad te, które już są.

Wiem, że bardzo wiele dyskusji było tam prowadzonych, ale to nie tak, że nie ma teraz gdzie rozmawiać o mieście i wszystkich wydarzeniach dookoła miasta.


----------



## arafat11

nie twierdze, ze nie ma gdzie rozmawiać, twierdze , ze tam wszystko było w jednym, widocznym miejscu...


----------



## janex_wwa

Przed chwilą przy przeglądaniu Hydeparku wyskoczyło mi coś takiego:



> Strona zgłoszona jako dokonująca ataków!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strona www.skyscrapercity.com została zgłoszona jako strona stanowiąca zagrożenie i została zablokowana zgodnie z ustawieniami bezpieczeństwa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tego rodzaju strony mogą próbować instalować oprogramowanie wykradające poufne dane, używające komputera do pośredniczenia w atakach lub uszkadzające system.Niektóre szkodliwe strony celowo rozpowszechniają niebezpieczne oprogramowanie, ale większość z nich działa na serwerach, na które nastąpiło włamanie.


Trzeba się bać?


----------



## krystiand

Mi przed chwilą chrome próbował zablokować dostęp do całego forum hno:


----------



## Pawelski

^^
*Zabiorom!!! * Firefox chciał mnie odciąć, ale się nie dałem!  Tylko ło co chodzi? :dunno:


----------



## krystiand

> Jaki jest obecny stan bezpieczeństwa witryny www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?
> Ta witryna nie jest obecnie uznawana za podejrzaną.
> 
> Co się stało podczas odwiedzin tej witryny przez Google?
> W ciągu ostatnich 90 dni ta witryna nie była odwiedzana przez Google.
> Czy ta witryna pośredniczyła w rozpowszechnianiu złośliwego oprogramowania?
> Nie wydaje się, aby w ciągu ostatnich 90 dni witryna www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php pośredniczyła w zarażaniu jakichkolwiek witryn.
> 
> Czy w tej witrynie działało złośliwe oprogramowanie?
> Nie, w ciągu ostatnich 90 dni nie było w tej witrynie złośliwego oprogramowania.


Co chwilę mi wyskakuje informacja o złośliwym oprogramowaniu. Niedasie przeglądać forum, w chromie nie ma żadnego zapamiętywania :bash:


----------



## truman-lodge

Wróciły tagi, to gnoje się mszczą


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Już myślałem, że sobie jakiegoś syfa ściągnłem na kompa, mi też chrom wywala. Żebym ja w XXI wieku musiał na forum wchodzić przez (tfu) explorera? Masakra :lol:
Edit: Firefox działa normalnie a z chromem niedasie. WTF z tym guglem?


----------



## shinzen

Chrome jak najbardziej może zapamiętać wybór, trzeba tylko na tej czerwonej stronie zaznaczyć by pamiętał.


----------



## partyzantka

Mnie nie działało, ale przeszłam na Explorera i śmiga.


----------



## esce

Nie wiem czy ten wątek był poruszany, ale czy komentarze pod banerami są objęte jurysdykcją naszego Administratora?

Mówiąc oględnie użytkownik *Vеlikоrоss* ma problem z kulturą wypowiedzi - ksenofobiczne, wulgarne epitety. http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20130703


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Kiedyś też zgłaszałem tu komentarz pod banerem po rosyjsku w stylu "1 dla polskich psów" (sic!), ale nikt z tym nic nie zrobił. Widać panuje tam anarchia i każdy może pisać co chce ;]


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104893700#post104893700

Prośba o przeniesienie do ukończonych.


----------



## Rysse

Czy można zakończyć polsko-ukraińską przepychankę w tym wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303382&page=369 ? Drażliwi sąsiedzi zza wschodniej granicy podejrzewają nas o brak mózgów, a my ich o słabiutkie siły zbrojne. Może czas zakonczyć tę bezsensowną licytacje ?


----------



## 625

Rysse said:


> Czy można zakończyć polsko-ukraińską przepychankę w tym wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303382&page=369 ? Drażliwi sąsiedzi zza wschodniej granicy podejrzewają nas o brak mózgów, a my ich o słabiutkie siły zbrojne. Może czas zakonczyć tę bezsensowną licytacje ?


Można jedynie nie zaglądać do DLM, to forum dla mocno wyluzowanych maniaków hydeparku.


----------



## michael_siberia

Poproszę tagi "chorzów" oraz "katowice":
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536934

PS Ten wątek chyba nigdy nie został otagowany 

^^
done
625


----------



## Rysse

^^
Ok, tyż prawda. Obecnie trwa starcie ukraińsko-rosyjskie, nawet niezłe widowisko.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Proszę o skasowanie tego posta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104961837&postcount=1051
Ledwo się uspokoiło a kolego znów prowokuje dyskusję do niczego nie prowadzącą.

i przeczyszczenie tematu, w którym się zrobił śmietnik po zamknięciu Metropolii Bydgoskiej...


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1377715&page=37
Wydaje mi się, że ta skądinąd ciekawa dyskusja powinna znaleźć się gdzie indziej (od postu #722). Może tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515019&page=211 ?

_Przeniesione.AA._


----------



## rotkorew

Czy mogę zobaczyć wysłane przez siebie prywatne wiadomości do użytkowników z forum? Jeśli tak, to gdzie?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Private Messages -> Sent Items


----------



## kamilbuk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105019222&postcount=3258

Proszę o usunięcie. Z góry dzięki.


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o przeniesienie postów 9671-9678 (lub kolejnych jak się pojawią) do TEGO watku

_ok.AA._


----------



## Zamaszysty

rotkorew said:


> Czy mogę zobaczyć wysłane przez siebie prywatne wiadomości do użytkowników z forum? Jeśli tak, to gdzie?


Tylko pod warunkiem, że zaznaczysz opcję zapisania wiadomości. Domyślnie nie ma historii wiadomości wysłanych, a jedynie otrzymanych, zatem przy wysyłaniu musisz się upewnić, że odpowiednia opcja jest zaznaczona.


----------



## lodzer.m

LubiePiwo said:


> ^^ Kiedyś też zgłaszałem tu komentarz pod banerem po rosyjsku w stylu "1 dla polskich psów" (sic!), ale nikt z tym nic nie zrobił. Widać panuje tam anarchia i każdy może pisać co chce ;]


Jesteś w stanie odszukać swoj wniosek? Musieliśmy przegapić. *Velikoross* został zbanowany.


----------



## krystiand

Zamaszysty said:


> Tylko pod warunkiem, że zaznaczysz opcję zapisania wiadomości. Domyślnie nie ma historii wiadomości wysłanych, a jedynie otrzymanych, zatem przy wysyłaniu musisz się upewnić, że odpowiednia opcja jest zaznaczona.


Domyślnie nie ma? Ja nigdy tam nic nie zmieniałem i jakoś mam "sent items" :nuts:


----------



## pmaciej7

Zamaszysty said:


> Tylko pod warunkiem, że zaznaczysz opcję zapisania wiadomości. Domyślnie nie ma historii wiadomości wysłanych, a jedynie otrzymanych, zatem przy wysyłaniu musisz się upewnić, że odpowiednia opcja jest zaznaczona.





krystiand said:


> Domyślnie nie ma? Ja nigdy tam nic nie zmieniałem i jakoś mam "sent items" :nuts:


User CP -> Edit Options -> Messaging & Notification -> Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default - w kratce stawiamy ptaszka i mamy domyślne zapisywanie.


----------



## LubiePiwo

lodzer.m said:


> Jesteś w stanie odszukać swoj wniosek? Musieliśmy przegapić. *Velikoross* został zbanowany.


Proszę.


LubiePiwo said:


> Jeśli można prosiłbym o usunięcie 5 komentarza:
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20130225


----------



## patrykus

W temacie Biurowca Q22 w Warszawie jest błędna wysokość. Powinno być 159m zamiast 155. Prosiłbym o poprawę tej informacji.

wątek jest tutaj:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161889&page=110

_ok.AA._


----------



## danthebest

del


----------



## arafat11

czy można prosić o wycięcie ostatnich postow usera Strzala z watku o PLB? nic nie wnosi do dyskusji i prowokuje...a jednoczesnie sam w watkach lubelskich latal ciagle do modow bo mu nie pasowaly moje wpisy...


----------



## 625

arafat11 said:


> czy można prosić o wycięcie ostatnich postow usera Strzala z watku o PLB? nic nie wnosi do dyskusji i prowokuje...a jednoczesnie sam w watkach lubelskich latal ciagle do modow bo mu nie pasowaly moje wpisy...


Nie rozumiem. Konkrety, linki.


----------



## arafat11

chodzi o posty 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105313566&postcount=5959
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105314192&postcount=5962
user Strzala, specjalnie przychodzi do bydgoskiego watku i cytuje moje wypowiedzi aby sprowokować klotnie, slynal z tego w watkach lubelskich, a potem biegal do modow ze skarga w wyniku czego nie mogę tam pisać...następnie stwierdził, ze nie czyta moich postow bo dodał mnie do ignorowanych a tu nagle znow pojawia się w watku o Plb, nic nie wnosząc a tylko prowokując...nie chce się wdawać w polemike, a te posty niczego, związanego z bydgoskim lotniskiem nie wnosza...


----------



## famabud

Nie wiem, czy to dobry wątek na to pytanie, ale je zadam. Z jakich powodów zamknięto wątek "[Lublin] Inwestycje drogowe i remonty"?


----------



## 625

arafat11 said:


> chodzi o posty
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105313566&postcount=5959
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105314192&postcount=5962
> user Strzala, specjalnie przychodzi do bydgoskiego watku i cytuje moje wypowiedzi aby sprowokować klotnie, slynal z tego w watkach lubelskich, a potem biegal do modow ze skarga w wyniku czego nie mogę tam pisać...następnie stwierdził, ze nie czyta moich postow bo dodał mnie do ignorowanych a tu nagle znow pojawia się w watku o Plb, nic nie wnosząc a tylko prowokując...nie chce się wdawać w polemike, a te posty niczego, związanego z bydgoskim lotniskiem nie wnosza...


To Ty zacząłeś od prowokowania Rzeszowa, chcesz briga przed Strzałą? hno:


----------



## 625

famabud said:


> Nie wiem, czy to dobry wątek na to pytanie, ale je zadam. Z jakich powodów zamknięto wątek "[Lublin] Inwestycje drogowe i remonty"?


Zły, Drogowa Księga Skarg i Wniosków >


----------



## Han Solo

Ten wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646498
wrzucić do tego http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588720&page=4

[ten sam temat, user nie zauważył, że taki istnieje]

_Scalone.AA._


----------



## arafat11

625 said:


> To Ty zacząłeś od prowokowania Rzeszowa, chcesz briga przed Strzałą? hno:


Swiety nie jestem to fakt, ale zadnego Rzeszowa nie prowokowałem tylko prowadziłem dyskusje z Letowniakiem...
nie chciałem zadnego briga dla Strzaly, chce tylko żeby laskawie nie cytowal moich wpisow bo po tym wszystkim nie widze sensu z nim dyskutować...a on specjalnie przychodzi...


----------



## krystiand

Strzała w kwietniu twierdził, że ma Arafata na ignorze od kilku dni :lol:

Z mojej perspektywy to wygląda tak:
Arafat jest kontrowersyjny, bo ciągle powtarza o dopłatach (które są, ale nie wszyscy chcą to przyznać, bo są w różnych formach), to się innym nie podoba i zaczynają się złośliwości. Później obojętnie co Arafat napisze to odbierane jest jako prowokacja. Strzała przegina, bo co jakiś czas przychodzi do wątku o PLB i zaczyna mącić. Jeden i drugi nie jest święty. Dajcie jednemu i drugiemu zakaz komentowania sobie postów i będzie spokój. Jeden drugiego skomentuje = brig :lol:


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105325895&postcount=12982
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105326249&postcount=12985

Powyższe posty proszę o przeniesienie do wątku z wizjami rozwoju metra, czyli tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284938&page=86

_ok.AA._


----------



## Redzio

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:Wreszcie Działa!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## krystiand

I to jak działa:


:lol:


----------



## janex_wwa

Ten wątek chyba nadaje się do ukończonych, w CNK wszystko zostało już zrealizowane:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141989


----------



## Han Solo

^^ koniec pewnej epoki


----------



## bloniaq_s8

janex_wwa said:


> Ten wątek chyba nadaje się do ukończonych, w CNK wszystko zostało już zrealizowane:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141989


Nieprawda... nie wszystko jest ukończone, cały czas czekamy na ogrody na dachu.


----------



## martin

Proszę powstrzymać kolejny off top w tym wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582707&page=74


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o przeniesienie do ukończonych.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049081&page=17


----------



## martin

martin said:


> Proszę powstrzymać kolejny off top w tym wątku
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582707&page=74


Ponawiam prośbe bo nic sie nie zmienia, temat kamienic wraca jak bumerang


----------



## Bastian.

Ale zaraz się skończy więc twoja prośba straci sens.


----------



## martin

Nie traci sensu bo poki co nie widać końca off topu, który w tym wątku powraca notorycznie.


----------



## Paweloo

Gdzie można zmienić język forum? Bo dzisiaj się zalogowałem po dłuższej przerwie i mam forum w innym języku , nie wiem czy to po włosku, czy hiszpańsku ale bynajmniej nie po angielsku  
Wygląda to np tak : 



> Welcome, Paweloo.
> Tu última visita fue 20-07-2013 a las 22:02:49
> 
> Panel de Control Preguntas Frecuentes Community Calendario Nuevos Mensajes Buscar Enlaces Finalizar Sesión


----------



## EGOista

Zjeżdżasz na sam dół strony. Lewy dolny róg.


----------



## Paweloo

OK. Już jest jak powinno być. Dzięki


----------



## Zamaszysty

Proszę o dodanie tagów bydgoszcz i kujawsko-pomorskie do następującego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1649867

Z góry dziękuję ! 

_OK.AA._


----------



## lodzer.m

Paweloo said:


> (...) nie wiem czy to po włosku, czy hiszpańsku ale bynajmniej nie po angielsku


Przecież na pierwszy rzut oka widać, że to hiszpański, a nie włoski  Ewentualnie można pomylić z portugalskim, bo jest podobny.


----------



## michael_siberia

Mógłby ktoś połączyć to tak, żeby było około 10 zdjęć na post?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542259&page=83
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542259&page=84


----------



## mateq

Eurotram said:


> Czy szanowni Modowie mogą łaskawie wyjaśnić,co się dzieje z wątkiem [Solaris]Tramwaje? No chyba że *625* bez rozgłosu namaścił kogoś z rodziny Olszewskich na 20-go moda,to wtedy wszystko jasne... :nuts:





ps-man said:


> Nom, można zrozumieć pierwszą interwencję, ale powtórne wyczyszczenie wątku już niekoniecznie.


A macie jakieś nowe informacje o tramwajach, czy tylko o wyciętych postach?


----------



## smar

Licytacja, kto mądrzejszy: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224323&page=80 od postu 1594. 
Ciekawy wątek, a coraz częściej pojawiają się profesjonalne przepychanki.


----------



## mako22

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105805889&postcount=247
Kolega zarejestrował sie najwyrazniej tylko po to zeby uskuteczniac reklame.

--
Załatwione.
L.m


----------



## toonczyk

Może mam słaby refleks, ale dopiero teraz zauważyłem, że powróciło na dole okienko "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread" :banana:


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie lubię tego!


----------



## zew_2

michael_siberia said:


> Nie lubię tego!


Nie musisz 



> Use Invisible Mode
> 
> Invisible mode allows you to browse the forums without appearing in the 'Currently Active Users' lists.


----------



## Eyk88

Proszę o zwrócenie uwagi użytkownikowi "nowy1212".
Dostał już briga za trolowanie i chwilowo ucichł, ale teraz się rozkręca i to ze zdwojoną siłą.
Pisze bzdury, powtarza się, nie wnosi nic do tematu, każdemu na każdy post musi odpowiedzieć. 
I spamuje niemiłosiernie w każdym wątku z nazwą zaczynającą się od [Łódź].


----------



## nowy1212

Gdzie napisałem bzdurę?

BTW od jutra jestem na wakacjach wiec sie ogranicze tak czy inaczej


----------



## Eyk88

Weź po prostu nie przelewaj KAŻDEJ swojej myśli na forum i będzie ok.
Ustaw sobie limit wypowiedzi lub nie pisz częściej niż raz na pół godziny a kiedyś wejdzie Ci to w krew.
Non stop o coś pytasz a odpowiedź masz 2-3 posty wyżej.


----------



## lodzer.m

*Nowy*, zrozumiano?  A co do wakacji - udanego wypoczynku!


----------



## nowy1212

Dobra zrozumiano 
Wam tez zycze udanych wakacji/urlopu


----------



## Eurotram

mateq said:


> A macie jakieś nowe informacje o tramwajach, czy tylko o wyciętych postach?


Wyciąłeś m.in. mojego posta,w którym był ogólny acz bardzo prawdopodobny termin oficjalnej prezentacji Tramino Jena na żywo :tongue:
Poza tym to odwracanie kota ogonem i za bardzo pachnie zakulisowymi "prośbami" od osób mających służbowe konto na domenie Solarisa hno:
Jedynym usprawiedliwieniem takiego działania byłaby dla mnie cicha umowa,że sprawa (zwłaszcza w przypadku niefortunnego focisty) rozejdzie się po kościach jeśli ta publikacja zostanie skutecznie wyciszona 
Bo jeśli chodzi wyłącznie o wyciszenie sprawy celem spokojnego (i bezkarnego dla SB&C i JeNah) linczu,to ni hu hu; zwłaszcza po ostatnich wyciekach na temat praktyk stosowanych w Bolechowie względem pracowników.Sorry,ale nie jestem z Wlkp. i w związku z tym nie widzę żadnego specjalnego powodu dla ratowania wizerunku medialnego Solarisa


----------



## Aquilani

Trochę nie na temat, ale nurtuje mnie jedna kwestia.

Nie mogę w wyszukiwarce znaleźć wątku o nazwie ( takiej lub podobnej) *Ograniczenia komunikacji indywidualnej na świecie*. Ktoś może pamięta gdzie go szukać ?


----------



## pmaciej7

Chodzi o wątek [Urbanistyka] Skończmy romans miasta z autem?

Teraz nosi tytuł [Urbanistyka] Zrównoważony transport i Nowy Urbanizm (ograniczenie komunikacji samochodów osobowych + postmodernizm w urbanistyce) i jest tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1141603&page=71


----------



## PLH

Działa ale szybciej będzie jak napiszesz w księdze.


----------



## kamilost

Tomczyna said:


> A na potwierdzenie mojej tezy: wystarczy wejść do wątku o Południowej Obwodnicy Warszawy, lajki się sypią jak koks na dobrej imprezie. Co uważam za skandal, bo to dyskryminacja tych, którym fotograficznie słoń na oko nadepnął/ręce się trzęsą


Bądź co bądź ludzie fotografując inwestycje drogowe poświęcają swój czas i siły. Narzekasz na krzywe zdjęcia, a może autor akurat sięgał aparatem ponad płot, albo uciekał przed ochroną.


----------



## Bastian.

Jemu chyba chodziło o to że za posty z fotkami dobrej jakości na konto wpada więcej lajków niż za te z gorszymi fotami, lub bez nich co jest jego zdaniem chyba trochę nie sprawiedliwe, bo nie docenia się też tych "gorszych" fotografów albo tych co tylko słownie przekazują wieści z budowy.


----------



## dexter2

Ale Wy marudzicie, ja fotek prawie nie wrzucam a lajków mam sporo. Powtarzam - trzeba merytorycznie pisać i tyle.


----------



## janex_wwa

Wystarczy wrzucić śmieszny obrazek do czasu na śmiech, a lajki będą się sypać niczym dolce w teledyskach amerykańskich raperów

Np.:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105463705


----------



## BRV

Prosiłbym o dodanie tagu "Katowice" do nowego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1652104

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## Bastian.

Dobra skończmy tą gadkę o lajkach bo nas w smole i piórach wytarzają.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

No bo wiecie jak to jest z dyskusjami w internecie:


----------



## Wesoły Romek

janex_wwa said:


> Wystarczy wrzucić śmieszny obrazek do czasu na śmiech, a lajki będą się sypać niczym dolce w teledyskach amerykańskich raperów
> 
> Np.:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105463705


Kawał sku...rczybyka


----------



## Eyk88

Trochę zagalopowałem się z tematem, mogę prosić o przeniesienie postów od 277(277 zostawić i skopiować) do 283 stąd tutaj?

_Zrobione.AA._


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541381

Proszę o dodanie tagu "Borne Sulinowo", "Kłomino", dopiero się zorientowałem, że po czyszczeniu zniknęły te tagi :nuts:

_ok.AA._


----------



## lenovo200

Kiedy zostanie otworzony wątek Metropolia Bydgoska ?


----------



## pmaciej7

Nigdy.


----------



## Sunshray

Nie wiem czy w dobrym miejscu zadaje pytanie, ale kto usunął mój wątek w którym chciałem przedyskutować temat apartamentów grazioso budowanych na mokotowie?


----------



## lenovo200

pmaciej7 said:


> Nigdy.


Proszę o otwarcie wątku.


----------



## arafat11

^^
również przylaczam się do prośby...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

a ja nie, wszyscy wiemy, że jest tylko jedna metropolia w Polsce i jest to metropolia warszawska...

:troll:


----------



## arafat11

^^
tak sobie tlumacz:nuts:


----------



## Krzycho

Metropolia bydgoskaicard:


----------



## Grassmannian

O metropoliach można porozmawiać tutaj, ale przed tym należy zapoznać się z dwiema lekturami obowiązkowymi:
- raportem GaWC o polskich metropoliach
- raportem PwC o perspektywie 2035 dla polskich miast.

Polecam


----------



## Redzio

^^ Ostatnio widziałem pewnego włoskiego usera, który miał w sygnaturce 2 okna filmów z Youtube:lol:


----------



## 0maniek0

pmaciej7 said:


> A
> Bo jeden z największych napinaczy ma 2,434.


zaraz czy to przypadkiem nie ty prowokujesz w tym watku po czym kasujesz swoje posty a odpowiadajacych na twoja prowokacje brigujesz i wpisujesz na liste? :lol:



lodzer.m said:


> Nie chcę zaogniać konfliktu być może naiwną opinią, ale Metropolia Bydgoska nie dotyczy chyba Torunia. Gdyby dotyczyła, *to z racji podobnej ligi obu miast, *nazywałaby się chyba Metropolią Bydgosko-Toruńską.


jeszcze napisz "ten Bydgoszcz", to dopelni ignorancji


----------



## Redzio

Takie banalne pytanie:

Kiedy dokładnie zostało założone nasze forum? (Skyscrapercity.com)


Pytam z czystej ciekawości.


----------



## Beck's

Podobno w 2001 r. w Holandii.


----------



## toonczyk

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=about


> SkyscraperCity was created on Sept. 11, 2002.


----------



## Redzio

Lol, forum o wieżowcach i architekturze założony 11 września.... ciekawy przypadek....


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

A może nie przypadek.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

los77 said:


> ^^ proponuję ustalić konkretny limit dla userów
> 
> - minimalna ilość postów 1000
> - maksymalna ilość postów 1001
> 
> Powinno się uspokoić.


a może limit lajków - minimum 1000?


----------



## Michał78

Bastian. said:


> Oczywiście i niech tak zostanie.


To dziwne bo ostatnio sie natknalem na dwóch userów którzy mieli wiecej.


----------



## torunczyk

arafat11 said:


> pmaciej7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panowie, nie czujecie w ogóle specyfiki tamtego wątku. Metropolia Bydgoska jest po to, żeby ponarzekać na złego (wiadomo, z Torunia) marszałka województwa.
> 
> 
> 
> cos w tym jest,inna sprawa, ze te narzekania sa jak najbardziej usprawiedliwione, co latwo udowodnić...
Click to expand...

Białe jest białe, a nawet czarne:nuts:

Problem jest taki, że tam nie da się prowadzić merytorycznej dyskusji.


----------



## pmaciej7

0maniek0 said:


> zaraz czy to przypadkiem nie ty prowokujesz w tym watku po czym kasujesz swoje posty a odpowiadajacych na twoja prowokacje brigujesz i wpisujesz na liste? :lol:


Nie podasz oczywiście żadnego konkretu, bo w obrzucaniu gównem nie chodzi o fakty, tylko żeby porządnie nabryzgać. 

Od siebie powiem, że żadna taka sytuacja nie miała miejsca, co administrator może sprawdzić.


----------



## krystiand

^^
^^ Widać nie czytasz tego systematycznie. Były prowadzone merytoryczne dyskusje do czasu, aż przyszedł pisuar, albo Madmat.


----------



## torunczyk

^^Po prostu nie da się tego wątku czytać regularnie, o udzielaniu się nie wspomnę. I nie, nie chodzi tylko o userów z Torunia, bo wielu userow z Bydgoszczy również nie potrafi dyskutować. Ile razy można dyskutować o tym samym i obalać teorie spiskowe. Już pominę marcina.poznan, który przez długi czas popierał swoje tezy rzetelnymi danymi i próbował sprowadzić dyskusję na waściwe tory, a i tak niektórzy nie chcieli przyjmować ich do wiadomości i mówili w kółko o złym marszałku i toruńskim spisku. Ten wątek to polityka (i do tego w miernym wydaniu) a nie inwestycje i jego miejsce powinno być w hydeparku.


----------



## krystiand

^^ A co Ci da przeniesienie tego wątku do hydeparku, skoro jest zamknięty? :troll:

Jeśli ma zostać w takiej formie to już dawno powinien być w hp. Ale jakby zrobić tak jak pisałem (zmiana nazwy na BOF i dyskusja na temat inwestycji realizowanych na terenie BOF, gdzie Toruń jest nieuwzględniany) to mógłby być spokój. Przynajmniej można spróbować.


----------



## torunczyk

krystiand said:


> ^^ A co Ci da przeniesienie tego wątku do hydeparku, skoro jest zamknięty? :troll:


Dla mnie nie ma to znaczenia, ale wielu osobom zależy na biciu piany, więc niech już to robią na uboczu.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Wątek o MB powinien mieć raczej charakter informacyjny, raczej bez możliwości komentowania, chyba, że lakonicznego, zaś do dyskusji, czy nawet kłótni niech będzie Kujawsko-pomorskie PHP.
Problem w tym, że dyskusje zawsze przenosiły się do wątku o MB, pewnie dlatego, że informujący i komentujący nie tagowali po 'bydgoszcz', tylko subskrybowali wiekszośc wątków bydgoskich, w tym MB, a K-P PHP nie. Taka jest moja teoria.


----------



## torunczyk

^^Np informacje wklejane z Nowości bądź Ekspressu Bydgoskiego ?:lol:


----------



## arafat11

^^
widze,ze strasznie Cie boli ten watek:nuts:
mam rade dla Ciebie i paru innych userow z Torunia: nie musisz tam zagladac i się udzielać...mysle, ze wtedy zadnego problemu nie będzie bo dziwnym trafem większość przypadkow zamkniecia watku jest po tym jak ktoś z Torunia( często nowy nick) zaczyna robic dym...


----------



## michael_siberia

spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106118958&postcount=7561

_usunięte.AA._


----------



## lodzer.m

0maniek0 said:


> to dopelni ignorancji


Doskonale zdaję sobie sprawę z wielkości obu miast; nie zmienia to tego, co napisałem


----------



## 0maniek0

lodzer.m said:


> Doskonale zdaję sobie sprawę z wielkości obu miast; nie zmienia to tego, co napisałem


wielkosc to tylko jedna skladowa 
zreszta wystarczy spojrzec na ktorym miejscu znalazlo sie wojewodztwo (przede wszystkim chodzi o gospodarke) kiedy nastepowalo powolne, zafalszowane wyrownanie potencjalu miast



pmaciej7 said:


> Nie podasz oczywiście żadnego konkretu, bo w obrzucaniu gównem nie chodzi o fakty, tylko żeby porządnie nabryzgać.
> 
> Od siebie powiem, że żadna taka sytuacja nie miała miejsca, co administrator może sprawdzić.


Dowody prowokacji pousuwales, wiec niby jak mam dowiesc swojej racji? Nie brnij i *nie klam*.
ps pisales o sprawdzaniu pochodzenia


----------



## torunczyk

arafat11 said:


> ^^
> widze,ze strasznie Cie boli ten watek:nuts:
> mam rade dla Ciebie i paru innych userow z Torunia: nie musisz tam zagladac i się udzielać...mysle, ze wtedy zadnego problemu nie będzie bo dziwnym trafem większość przypadkow zamkniecia watku jest po tym jak ktoś z Torunia( często nowy nick) zaczyna robic dym...


Nie boli mnie ten wątek, tylko ilość głupot tam wypisywanych. Od jakiegoś czasu nie udzielam się w nim, ponieważ nie widzę możliwości rzeczowej dyskusji.


----------



## pmaciej7

0maniek0 said:


> Dowody prowokacji pousuwales, wiec niby jak mam dowiesc swojej racji? Nie brnij i *nie klam*.
> ps pisales o sprawdzaniu pochodzenia


Skądś to znam, że jak dowodów nie ma, to na pewno zostały zniszczone.


----------



## arafat11

lodzer.m said:


> Doskonale zdaję sobie sprawę z wielkości obu miast; nie zmienia to tego, co napisałem


czyli jednak nie masz pojęcia o sprawie


----------



## PE 099

Tam Wam zamknięto wątek, to musieliście się tu przenieść? hno:

Proszę o przeniesienie postów z wątku "[Szczecin/Aglomeracja] Autobusy" od postu #8960 (bez postu #8961) do końca do wątku Zasady Ruchu Drogowego.
Wydaje mi się, że ten wniosek bardziej pasuje tutaj niż w Drogowej księdze


----------



## Grassmannian

^^
^^ Ktoś z Was dwóch się myli. Przypomnę się:



Grassmannian said:


> O metropoliach można porozmawiać tutaj, ale przed tym należy zapoznać się z dwiema lekturami obowiązkowymi:
> - raportem GaWC o polskich metropoliach
> - raportem PwC o perspektywie 2035 dla polskich miast.
> 
> Polecam


----------



## lenovo200

Reasumując, kiedy wątek zostanie otwarty?


----------



## los77

^^odpowiedź padła 4 strony temu :



pmaciej7 said:


> Nigdy.


----------



## arafat11

^^
nigdy nie mow nigdy:nuts:


----------



## lenovo200

Jak dorzucić "[Bydgoszcz]" do nazwy wątku?

_Dopisane. Z góry uzupełniłem jeszcze tagi. AA._

Dziękuje za uzupełnienie, ale praca chyba poszła na marne, bo jakiemuś modowi pewnie nie spodobała się "specyfika" wątku po jednym poście. Widać cenzura zachowała się do "naszych" czasów. Zapewne, nie uzyskam odpowiedzi z jakich powodów.


----------



## mateusz.el

Mam taką propozycję do adminów w związku z ogromną ilością mniej lub więcej znaczących postów w wątku [Elbląg] Port morski + przekop Mierzei Wiślanej


mateusz.el said:


> Jest dobrze, tak jak jest z jednym ale..proponuję:
> - ten wątek przemianowac na "[Elbląg] Port morski + przekop Mierzei Wiślanej (tylko fakty)"
> - utworzyć nowy wątek: "[Elbląg/Pomorze] Przekop Mierzei Wiślanej - Hydepark" i przenieśc tam ostatnie posty.
> 
> ^Co o tym myślicie?


----------



## Asinus

^^ Na razie nie widzę sensu, bo przyrost postów w tym wątku wcale nie jest aż tak wielki. Poza tym są już dwa inne elbląskie hydeparki, gdzie można by luźno pisać o przekopie.

[Elbląg] Hydepark
[Elbląg] Polityczny hydepark


----------



## lenovo200

Proszę o odblokowanie wątku - [Bydgoszcz] Bydgoski Obszar Funkcjonalny. Z niewiadomych przyczyn został zamknięty.


----------



## pmaciej7

Rzeczywiście, trudno się domyślać przyczyn zamknięcia watku, który pod inną nazwą jest powtórzeniem innego zamkniętego wątku.


----------



## lenovo200

^^
Rzeczywiście trudno domyślać się co myśli admin. Proszę o otworzenie wątku, czy na forum została wprowadzona, jakaś cenzura? Bydgoszczanie nie mogą już rozmawiać w dziale o Bydgoszczy o Bydgoszczy?

Wątek - Szczeciński Obszar Metropolitarny może istnieć, a wątek bydgoski już nie... różnie kryteria, tzn. "specyfikacje"....


----------



## medyk

Również oczekuję odblokowania wątku Bydgoski Obszar Funkcjonalny. Co to, jakaś cenzura, że nie można poczytać o inwestycjach i planach rozwojowych BOF?


----------



## takisobiektoś

lenovo200 said:


> ^^
> Rzeczywiście trudno domyślać się co myśli admin. Proszę o otworzenie wątku, czy na forum została wprowadzona, jakaś cenzura? Bydgoszczanie nie mogą już rozmawiać w dziale o Bydgoszczy o Bydgoszczy?
> 
> Wątek - Szczeciński Obszar Metropolitarny może istnieć, a wątek bydgoski już nie... różnie kryteria, tzn. "specyfikacje"....


^^ Przestań zaśmiecać księgę hno: Zamykają wątek a ty jak gdyby nigdy nic, otwierasz pod inną nazwą i jeszcze się dziwisz , że też ląduje w koszu :sarcasm:



lenovo200 said:


> Z powodu zamknięcia wątku "Metropolia Bydgoska" postanowiłem założyć nowy, w którym będzie można dyskutować o rozwoju BOF-u (ZIT-u).


----------



## medyk

Rozumiem, jakby tobie zabronili rozmowy na jakiś temat, chociaż wszystkim innym wolno, to nie zgłaszałbyś sprzeciwu... Zgodnie z zaleceniami z tej księgi lenovo utworzył nowy wątek, o profilu pozbawionym tego kolącego sąsiadów w oczy określenia Metropolia Bydgoska. I mimo, że postąpił zgodnie z zaleceniami, bo my bydgoszczanie też chcemy mieć bydgoski wątek do dyskusji o bydgoskich i okołobydgoskich sprawach, to natychmiast wątek został zablokowany. Chociaż w innych miastach mogą sobie na ten temat rozmawiać...


----------



## Bastian.

Po prostu obawiano się kolejnej napinki w nowym wątku. Nie ma moim zdaniem sensu w zamykaniu jednych i zakładaniu drugich wątków bo i tak w końcu dojdzie do kolejnych sporów. Tu by się przydał 1 lub 2 modów którzy by tylko Bydgoszczą i Toruniem się zajmowali i na bieżąco gasili ogniska zapalne.

" Chociaż w innych miastach mogą sobie na ten temat rozmawiać.." bo w innych miastach nie ma chyba aż takich spięć, łatwiej tam chyba zaprowadzić porządek i po sprzątaniu kłótnie nie wybuchają pewnie tak szybko jak w przypadku Bydgoszczy i Torunia.

Wątki bydgoskie i toruńskie są zamykane też z powodu zmęczenia modów. Ciągłe kłótnie sprzątanie które niewiele pomaga powodują że ten kto te wątki moderuje w końcu ma tego wszystkiego psychicznie dość, i zamknięcie wątku daje mu większą psychiczną ulgę niż wieczne sprzątanie którego efekty długo nie trwają.


----------



## Grassmannian

^^ Tak, dwóch modów. Jeden z Bydgoszczy, drugi z Torunia


----------



## medyk

^^ Chyba oczywiste, że kończy nam się cierpliwość? Nikt nie ma zamiaru błagać na kolanach pmacieja7 o litość, a on już wielokrotnie udowodnił swoją ignorancję. Jak ma inne zdanie, to niech nie czyta, a nie od razu cenzuruje. W dodatku jeśli na kilka cierpkich i prawdziwych słów ma zamiar zareagować złośliwością i blokowaniem wątków, jak to sugerujesz, to wystawia to świadectwo tylko o nim samym... Dziecinada i tyle.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

No i będzie zamknięty. Całe forum GW stoi za to otworem, gdzie można obrażać się do woli.

Dalsze posty na ten temat będą kasowane.


----------



## salto_angel

Betonie, proszę zrób porządek w wątku o LE/LM 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=882888&page=963

Ostatnie kilkadziesiąt postów to najlepiej do zamkniętego wątku o kibolach.

Po prostu czyszczenie, bo to tylko zachęca./BB

^^ox. dzięki.


----------



## MichalJ

Czy na zdjęcia z zadęciem artystycznym (czarno-białe, kolorowane, nieostre, deformowane itp. itd.) jest miejsce w wątkach inwestycyjnych? Niech sobie gdzieś tam będą, ale jak wchodzę w wątek o budowie XX, to chciałbym zobaczyć relację z budowy, a nie czyjeś zabawy z fotoszopem...


----------



## zbieraj

Coś jest na rzeczy . Bo ostatnio jest moda na to kto bardziej pokaże, że umie oryginalne zdjęcie popsuć tak, że odechciewa się zaglądać do wątku . Uwielbiam zdjęcia Fillosa, bo rzadko je wrzuca i są ze smakiem, ale obecnie wszystko jest w cz-b w ostrym kontraście (jak to pokazuje inwestycję to nie wiem), albo przekolorowane tak, że nie czyta się tego jakby to było w tym samym mieście, albo jakieś specjalne rozmazania na których czuć jak się oczy męczą, albo mega hardkorowe +500% ostrości by nie dało się spojrzeć na zdjęcia.

Raczej piszę po to by poruszyć problem, który można gdzieś rzucić na forum...


----------



## lulek89

Zawsze można włączyć ignora, a inwestycje obfocić samemu :dunno:


----------



## Bastian.

O to to, zdjęcia artystyczne (czarno białe, podkolorowane itd) lubię cenię, ale nie każde zdjęcie po zmianie barw od razu jest artystycznym.


----------



## pmaciej7

MichalJ said:


> Czy na zdjęcia z zadęciem artystycznym (...) jest miejsce w wątkach inwestycyjnych?


Miejsce jest, tylko nie należy z tym przesadzać. Jedno-dwa zdjęcia w dużej fotorelacji nikomu krzywdy nie zrobią.


----------



## demmat

Niestety, ale takie zdjęcia pojawiają się w wątkach w których dziennie pojawia się 100 zdjęć. Każdy centymetr budynku ma 5 zdjęć w różnych kolorach i pod różnymi kątami. Mnie to kompletnie nie bawi i ograniczam wchodzenie do takich wątków. Innym też polecam, również dlatego że dyskusje w takich wątkach są wątpliwej jakości.


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653348
Proszę o dodanie tagów 'Bydgoszcz', 'Przystań', 'Marina' do wątku. Jeśli się niedasie tyle, to styknie samo 'Bydgoszcz'. Dzięki.


----------



## pmaciej7

@ demmat: Musiałbym to zobaczyć. Może rzeczywiście nie ma to sensu.


----------



## Bastian.

Przejrzyj wątki Cosmo, Z44 i Placu Unii, tam takie foty pojawiają się najczęściej.


----------



## EGOista

Proszę o wyczyszczenie tego wątku od postu 1042

I tego , chyba najlepiej od postu 1047, bo wtedy dyskusja już kompletnie odjechała od tematu.


----------



## zbieraj

Beton i s-ka, wrzućcie do wątku o Placu Defilad:

*Projekt Plac Defilad 1: Chcą ożywić serce Warszawy*
http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/..._Chca_ozywic_serce_Warszawy.html#TRLokWarsTxt

/OK/BB


----------



## WMS

W temacie ekstraklasa robi się offtop dot. 4 ligi. Proszę o usuwanie postów które nie dotyczą ekstraklasy.


----------



## EGOista

^^
a może zamiast usuwać przenieść po prostu do odpowiedniego wątku? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1436843&page=5

Temat jest na tyle kontrowersyjny, że dyskusja o nim i tak będzie się toczyć.


----------



## Tomek 2008

Proszę o usunięcie z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1436843&page=5 postów od 94 do końca.


----------



## Torney

Spam.
____
ok, P-S


----------



## hal

Czy można prosić o usunięcie z wątku o Gdańskim stadionie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061709&page=151 wpisów o plaży w Gdyni

_Usunięte.AA._


----------



## zew_2

Ostatnie posty do wyrzucenia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=170497&page=301

--
OK.
L.m


----------



## mateusz.el

proszę usunąć posty nr 3585-3597. 
Moje niedoaptrzenie, wkleiłem info sprzed miesiąca hno: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106353221#post106353221

--
OK.
L.m


----------



## Eyk88

Proszę o wklejenie tutaj i ewentualne otworzenie wątku, już emocje opadły.



> Po co nowa hala? Wyremontujmy starą przy ul. Skorupki
> 
> Niesamowite, co za kosmiczna niekompetencja i nieporządek. Wydajemy miliony na projekty a potem następny i następny pomysł.
> Nie mogą za jednym zamachem zrobić coś od początku do końca i nie popełniając przy tym błędów jak przy Atlas Arenie czy każdej innej inwestycji?


--
OK, ale nie otwieramy na razie, bo kolejna wojenka murowana.
L.m


----------



## Zamaszysty

Nie wiem czy jest to technicznie możliwe bez kasowania postów jako takich, ale jeśli tak, to proszę o usunięcie licznika postów z mojego profilu, zablokowanie go na poziomie 0, albo wyłączenie wyświetlania tej opcji w każdym miejscu.

Wnerwia mnie już komentowanie ilości, przeliczania "postów na dzień" i inne tego typu zabiegi używane w dyskusjach, kiedy brakuje rzeczowych argumentów, a i komentarze na ten temat nic nie wnoszą do dyskusji w których się pojawiają.

Lajki niech sobie zostaną (albo niech też idą w cholerę jeśli to powiązane), ale niech system każdy mój post liczy jako nieważny, albo niech nie powiększa to puli w liczniku, niech to zniknie i przepadnie. Mam te cyfry i statystyki gdzieś, natomiast ilość trollingu i nieuzasadnionych oskarżeń ze strony innych użytkowników z tego wynikających jest po prostu nieproporcjonalna do jakichkolwiek korzyści, jaki ten licznik w profilu może kiedykolwiek przynieść.

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam


----------



## truman-lodge

A wystarczyłoby mniej uporu i więcej pokory, gdy kolejny raz piszesz kilka(naście) z rzędu postów, pełnych scholastycznych rozważań nad przegranymi kwestiami, które sam zaczynasz. Pamiętam, jak niedawno próbowałeś mnie przekonać, że "Wisła Kraków grał" i też poszło na to z 6 postów. Teraz się nie dziw.


----------



## youknow

Zamaszysty said:


> Nie wiem czy jest to technicznie możliwe bez kasowania postów jako takich, ale jeśli tak, to proszę o usunięcie licznika postów z mojego profilu, zablokowanie go na poziomie 0, albo wyłączenie wyświetlania tej opcji w każdym miejscu.


DaiTengu już dla Ciebie działa w tym temacie.
Dorobi szybko if user_id="Zamaszysty" then post_count = 0;


----------



## Zamaszysty

@truman-lodge

Zwróć uwagę, że im dłużej jestem na forum, tym bardziej staram się wszystko zamykać w ramach jednego postu, częściej używam "edit" i w wielu kwestiach zamiast pisać "tak, też tak myślę" po prostu daję lajka dla postu, który popieram w dyskusji i siedzę cicho. 

Inna sprawa, że czasem pisze kilka postów z rzędu w jakiejś dyskusji, bo staram się wytłumaczyć swoje zdanie ludziom, którzy nie potrafią czytać ze zrozumieniem i szatkują posty wyrywając wiele rzeczy z kontekstu, a potem czepiają się tych wyrwanych z kontekstu rzeczy w ogóle ignorując to, że tyczyły się one szerszego ujęcia, gdzie np. akapit wcześniej padło coś, na czym zdanie w późniejszym akapicie jest oparte. Jak ja się pomylę i mi po kilku postach natomiast ktoś wytłumaczy to czy tamto, to przyznaję rację, przepraszam za swój błąd i też nie dyskutuję dalej nad czymś, co było np. moim błędnym pojęciem na dany temat. Nie uważam natomiast, by dyskusja była bez celowa, jeśli w efekcie jakaś kwestia została wytłumaczona, a ja się czegoś nowego nauczyłem z niej, albo dowiedziałem.

Natomiast przypieprzanie się TYLKO na podstawie "bo masz dużo postów", to nie jest nigdy żaden argument i zawsze jest to tylko i włącznie bardzo prymitywna prowokacja. Dlatego też nie chcę mieć licznika postów ... w ogóle.



youknow said:


> DaiTengu już dla Ciebie działa w tym temacie.
> Dorobi szybko if user_id="Zamaszysty" then post_count = 0;


Hah ... gdyby tak się faktycznie dało to bym mu chyba piwo wisiał jakieś, albo i flaszkę do pary 
Natomiast jeśli coś takiego faktycznie się "stanie", to owacja na stojąco ode mnie, a i niech ta flaszka będzie


----------



## shinzen

Proszę zwrócić uwagę temu panu na ilość wierszy w sygnaturce
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106362185&postcount=6472


----------



## kamilost

Polityka na S2/79. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106357092#post106357092 Ten i kilka niżej.


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o korektę tagów wątku:
[Polska] Liczba pasażerów w portach lotniczych

Obecna lista tagów:
"łódź, hub autobusowy, pks, polska, poznań, statystyki"
jest kompletnie bez sensu - nie chodzi o autobusy ani pks, dwa miasta wybrane od czapy.


----------



## mateusz.el

Proszę zamknąć wątek, zgodnie z tym co napisałem w poście nr 482.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106392870#post106392870

_Wątek zamknięty.AA._


----------



## Grassmannian

Tutaj przydałby się tag _warszawa_. TiA

_ok.AA._


----------



## Tomczyna

Pojawił się dziś na forum bardzo aktywny w warszawskich wątkach wieżowcowych kolega. Czy ktoś z nicków kursywą może mu się przyjrzeć? Dmucham na zimne, być może bezpodstawnie, ale porusza się bardzo swobodnie na forum, potencjalny bumerang


----------



## prestidigitator

Idąc za ciosem, proponuję zamknąć wszystkie wątki w Hydeparku. Po co się ograniczać :nuts:


----------



## 19przemek91

Taa, Typera nawet, w końcu ma napis [Ekstraklasa], a to że ludzie kolejki wytypować nie mogą, nie wspominając o tym, że żadnych chuligańskich wybryków w typerze nigdy nie było.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Typer otwarty.

Zamknęliśmy wszystkie z tagiem piłka nożna, na razie jest to chwilowe i musimy się naradzić.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Jak Lechia wygra z Legią to gdzie ja to skomentuję? ;(


----------



## pmaciej7

LubiePiwo said:


> ^^ Jak Lechia wygra z Legią to gdzie ja to skomentuję? ;(


Tu będziesz mógł zademonstrować swoją radość: http://forum.legionisci.com


----------



## LubiePiwo

Ok


----------



## drugastrona

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Typer otwarty.
> 
> Zamknęliśmy wszystkie z tagiem piłka nożna, na razie jest to chwilowe i musimy się naradzić.


Kiedyś przecież ustaliliście, że wątki będą otwarte, a tylko będziecie sypali brigami i banami dla sprawców zamieszania. Też chcecie stosować odpowiedzialność zbiorową?


----------



## takisobiektoś

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Zamknęliśmy wszystkie z tagiem piłka nożna


W takim razie poproszę o usunięcie tagu piłka nożna z wątku [Wrocław] Sport, Off Topy stadionowe, w tym walka o krzesełka. To nasz lokalny grajdoł , w którym nie tylko o piłce kopanej rozmawiamy i nie pamiętam , aby był zamknięty. Teraz również nie powinien być, bo karać nas za to , że w wątku o pucharach była spina w której nie uczestniczył choćby jeden user z Wrocławia trąca już farsą hno:

P.S. Przy okazji proszę o zmianę tytułu na [Wrocław] Sport, Off Topy stadionowe, bo walka o krzesełka dawno się skończyła


----------



## p23szl

^^ W dalszej kolejności SSC...


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Powiedz Janowi (właścicielowi forum, jakbyś nie wiedział), że głupi argument (ten sam) zastosował kasując wątki o cyckach.


Macieju, jaja sobie robisz. I nie mam na myśli tylko tego postu. Zajrzyj choćby do DML i pochodnych, międzynarodowego skybaru. Nasz, polski dział SSC jest najbardziej opresyjny. Z jednej strony dobrze - neutralizuje w zarodku ewentualną trzodę (tak dobrze nam wszystkim znaną z innych forów), z drugiej zamyka na maksa usta "nieprawomyślnym". Przecież u nas ludzie nawet boją się napisać "kurczę blade", zamiennikiem jest często %$^&# lub w ten deseń. A na międzynarodowych wątkach latają faki bez ograniczeń, modowie też jadą bez krępacji. Mam wrażenie. że zbytnio przejmujecie się rolą. Kasowanie wątków sportowych li tylko dlatego, że od czasu do czasu, rozgorzewa tam ostra dyskusja jest żenujące. Macie narzędzia do tego żeby zbytnio rozgorączkowanych pohamować. Odpowiedzialność zbiorowa, mnie dorastającemu w komunie, wyjątkowo źle się kojarzy. Nie idźcie tą drogą.


----------



## RideBike

Wątki zamknięte na wniosek Donalda Tuska :nuts:


----------



## hif

^^
Akurat za takie głupoty to powinny być brigi, przez to właśnie zamknięto nam wątki o piłce nożnej. Czyli przez 2 czy 3 osoby ukarano kilkadziesiąt.



pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Powiedz Janowi (właścicielowi forum, jakbyś nie wiedział), że głupi argument (ten sam) zastosował kasując wątki o cyckach.


Bzdura. Wystarczy wyjść poza polskie forum, żeby widzieć, co może być na forum, a co nie może. Jakoś Jan nie ma obiekcji wobec kwestii "niewieżowcowych" na reszcie forum, o wiele bardziej kontrowersyjnych niż pisanie o TME tutaj, a u nas widzę wybiórczo korzysta się z regulaminu, wg widzi mi się modów. Jest to bardzo słabe. Jakoś o polityce też nie powinniśmy rozmawiać, a PHP (pomimo bardzo wielu kłótni w nim i niższego poziomu niż w wątku o np. TME) funkcjonuje ciągle, ale rozumiem że dlatego, że paru modów się tam udziela.


----------



## RideBike

Moja wypowiedź była równie bezsensowna, co zamykanie wątków piłkarskich w Hyde Parku


----------



## pmaciej7

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Macieju, jaja sobie robisz. I nie mam na myśli tylko tego postu. Zajrzyj choćby do DML i pochodnych, międzynarodowego skybaru. Nasz, polski dział SSC jest najbardziej opresyjny.


Guzik mnie obchodzą wątki międzynarodowe. 

A stawiane DLM jako wzorca dla FPW to jakieś kompletne nieporozumienie. Zresztą jak przychodzi co do czego, to przylatujecie na skargę, że w tej _oazie wolności_ jakiś _ruski troll_ powiedział coś brzydkiego.


----------



## Zachu.

O piłce czy polityce można znaleźć sobie inne miejsce w internecie.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Jeżeli byłaby pełna wolność pisania tekstów nienawistnych, to byłoby tak jak na GW czy Onecie, czy właśnie w DLM. Takich miejsc w polskim internecie jest multum. 

A jak ktoś sobie chce merytorycznie podyskutować bez chamstwa, no to tylko tu. No i stąd "zamordyzm". Oczywiście rozumiem, że części użytkowników może ten zamordyzm przeszkadzać, niemniej jednak na każdy temat można porozmawiać gdzie indziej.

Na szybko mamy strony:

szalikowcy.com
stylkibica
kibice.net

Gdzie można się umówić nawet na ustawkę, gdy skończą się argumenty słowne.


----------



## pitq

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Nasz, polski dział SSC jest najbardziej opresyjny.


Pozostałość po PRLu. Każdy kocha wolność, ale jak ktoś nie zgadza się z twoją linią poglądów to najchętniej zamknąłbyś mu usta.


----------



## krystiand

No to jak daliście kolejną już szanse kibicom to otwórzcie też wątek o metropolii bydgoskiej (przy okazji zmieniając nazwę na Bydgoski Obszar Funkcjonalny)


----------



## Grassmannian

pitq said:


> Pozostałość po PRLu. Każdy kocha wolność, ale jak ktoś nie zgadza się z twoją linią poglądów to najchętniej zamknąłbyś mu usta.


A może wręcz odwrotnie: w wyniku opresyjnego państwa PRLu nastąpiło tak dalekie odbicie w stronę daleko nieograniczonej wolności słowa i indywidualizmu, że każdą, nawet najdrobniejszą, regulację odczytuje się jako zamach na _święte prawa_?



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Jeżeli byłaby pełna wolność pisania tekstów nienawistnych, to byłoby tak jak na GW czy Onecie, czy właśnie w DLM. Takich miejsc w polskim internecie jest multum.
> 
> A jak ktoś sobie chce merytorycznie podyskutować bez chamstwa, no to tylko tu. No i stąd "zamordyzm". Oczywiście rozumiem, że części użytkowników może ten zamordyzm przeszkadzać, niemniej jednak na każdy temat można porozmawiać gdzie indziej.
> 
> Na szybko mamy strony:
> 
> szalikowcy.com
> stylkibica
> kibice.net
> 
> Gdzie można się umówić nawet na ustawkę, gdy skończą się argumenty słowne.


Wiesz, ale jest różnica w rozmawianiu o piłce na forum piłkarskim, gdzie rejestrują się zarówno tacy, których z zapartym tchem oglądaliśmy na filmie z monitoringu z Gdyni, jak i w miarę zwykli janusze pikniki. Co prawda nie udzialem się wątkach piłkarskich, ale spodziewam się, że przyjemniej jest podyskutować nawet na takie tematy z ludźmi mającymi pewien poziom wykształcenia i ogłady niż z Łysym z klatki obok.

Bądź co bądź na ssc rejestrują się ludzie w rozmaity sposób powiązani bądź to ze skyscraper, bądź to z city, które przecież nie są zwyczajnymi zainteresowaniami, więc spodziewam się po piszących tutaj wyższego poziomu (nawet, gdyby zastosować moderację na poziomie onetowym).


----------



## pitq

Grassmannian said:


> A może wręcz odwrotnie: w wyniku opresyjnego państwa PRLu nastąpiło tak dalekie odbicie w stronę daleko nieograniczonej wolności słowa i indywidualizmu, że każdą, nawet najdrobniejszą, regulację odczytuje się jako zamach na _święte prawa_?


Przed chwilą człowiek który jest moderatorem na FPW, które jest częścią forum Skyscrapercity powiedział że guzik go obchodzą zasady na nim panujące bo najwyraźniej on tu ustala własne. Teraz się trochę pogubiłem bo myślałem do tej pory że FPW to tylko podforum całego Skyscrapercity i zasady są takiem same dla całego forum.


----------



## Mônsterior

Mônsterior said:


> NIE/BB


Proszę o uzasadnienie.


----------



## Tomek 2008

Jeżeli atmosfera na forum już się uspokoiła to proszę o otwarcie pozostałych sportowych wątków, no chyba że cała dyskusja o ligach i reprezentacji ma się odbywać w dawnym ekstraklasowym.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Dzięki za otworzenie wątku, aczkolwiek dopisek "kibice = ban" za wiele mi nie mówi. Jak ktoś napisze "szkoda, że mecz odbędzie się bez kibiców gości" to za taki tekst też grozi ban?


----------



## Gokufan

A ja mam pytanie. Ten wątek zbiorczy o polskiej piłce powstał w wyniku połączenia wszystkich, czy reszta została zamknięta?


----------



## Tomek 2008

^^ Nic nie połączono, tamte zamknięto a z tego zrobiono zbiorczy (czyt. jeden wielki śmietnik). W jednym poście będzie mowa np. o meczu Legii ze Śląskiem a już w następnym o meczu B-klasowym.
Nie wiem komu przeszkadzał chociażby wątek o niższych ligach, raz jeden pojawił się epizod o Polonii Warszawa który na moją prośbę szybko został usunięty. Surowe kary indywidualne za chamstwo i głupotę szybciej rozwiązały by problem niż zamykanie wszystkiego jak leci hno:


----------



## Din Sevenn

Otwieram GW - kibole.
Otwieram FB - kibole.
Otwieram forum metalowe - kibole.
Otwieram SSC - kibole.
OK, dziś strony porno sobie daruję.



> otwórzcie też wątek o metropolii bydgoskiej (przy okazji zmieniając nazwę na Bydgoski Obszar Funkcjonalny)


O to cohdzi, inni mają wątki o OF, to my też powinniśmy mieć.


----------



## pmaciej7

pitq said:


> Przed chwilą człowiek który jest moderatorem na FPW, które jest częścią forum Skyscrapercity powiedział że guzik go obchodzą zasady na nim panujące bo najwyraźniej on tu ustala własne. Teraz się trochę pogubiłem bo myślałem do tej pory że FPW to tylko podforum całego Skyscrapercity i zasady są takiem same dla całego forum.


Potrzebujesz może trochę czasu na zgłębienie tematu: "Różnice pomiędzy działami forum SSC"? 



Tomek 2008 said:


> Jeżeli atmosfera na forum już się uspokoiła to proszę o otwarcie pozostałych sportowych wątków, no chyba że cała dyskusja o ligach i reprezentacji ma się odbywać w dawnym ekstraklasowym.


Cała krajowa piłka jest w jednym wątku.


----------



## pmaciej7

krystiand said:


> No to jak daliście kolejną już szanse kibicom to otwórzcie też wątek o metropolii bydgoskiej (przy okazji zmieniając nazwę na Bydgoski Obszar Funkcjonalny)


7 września 2013 r. w godzinach popołudniowych.


----------



## .kp

Ani skarga ani wniosek, ale wywala mi przy wchodzeniu w wątki security alert, tylko przy SSC... Nie wiem o co cho, ktoś ma podobnie?


----------



## Eyk88

^^ Jakaś java chce się włączyć. Omijam to


----------



## .kp

Ale to za każdym razem wybija... Tak bez celu to ja sobie mogę klikać w ciasteczko ale nie tutaj za każdym razem! 

a zaznaczenie _do not show again_ nic nie daje!


edit: poszło sobie precz, po chwilowym wyłączeniu forum jak zauważyłem.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Przez Twój post z 19.48 myślałem, że google zabrało forum hno:


----------



## .kp

A kto go tam wie... Widocznie "coś zmieniają".


----------



## MichalJ

Krasnoludki się na forum włamały. Nie pierwszy raz i obawiam się, że nie ostatni...


----------



## Vanaheim

Eyk88 said:


> ^^ Jakaś java chce się włączyć. Omijam to


Ta java chciała infekować wirusem Win32:Evo-gen. Komu coś sie odpaliło, niech lepiej przeskanuje system jakimś avastem.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czemu znowu "" jest zielone?


----------



## itman

Mam pytanie jeśli chodzi o spam na forum. Otóż jest osoba która pracuje w Dzienniku Zachodnim i wrzuca codziennie na forum w wątkach Katowickich linki do artykułów m.in dzisiaj tutaj http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106624184&postcount=14584 

Osobiście nie mam nic przeciw wrzucaniu artykułów, ale ta osoba wrzuca same linki do artykułów które merytorycznie są na poziomie wypracowania ucznia podstawówki. Czy jest jakaś możliwość, żeby tacy ludzi nie raczyli nas tutaj swoimi linkami co jakby nie było przekłada się na klikalność tego serwisu i pozycjonowanie.

Czy pozostaje tylko zgłaszać jako spam?


----------



## partyzantka

Wiesz, w wątkach bydgoskich też była jedna taka osoba, po interwencji moderatora ograniczyła swoją hiperaktywność. Może tutaj też to pomoże.


----------



## michael_siberia

@ itman
Tych z DZ jest w sumie trzech.


----------



## Davideck

Proszę o usunięcie tego postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106627308&postcount=4340

jeden, jak podejrzewam nieprzypadkowy, zwrot jest po prostu niesmaczny.

_Ten i wcześniejsze posty ad personam wykasowane.AA._

*Dzięki*


----------



## Han Solo

Kiedy wrócą stare emotki?


----------



## PE 099

Czy modowie mogą się przyglądnąć twórczości użytkownika *piotr karp* w wątku [Kraków] Tramwaje w Grodzie Kraka? Gość ma ewidentnie jakimś trollowaty kompleks międzydzielnicowy rzucając określeniami typu Towarzyszom z Huty taki wagon wystarczy - po co plebsowi coś więcej. czy fee widać że to do huty jedzie na peryferiach do starych babć w każdym jednym poście.


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o wyciągnięcie wątku o remoncie dworca Warszawa Centralna z ukończonych i przywrócenie go do działu warszawskiego.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106691394#post106691394

Wzzziiut/BB


----------



## Built to destroy

Ja mam pytanie. Czy dozwolone/sensowne/zasadne, są takie wątki, gdzie wypowiada się/rozmawia sam ze sobą cały czas tylko jeden użytkownik? Dla mnie to trochę trąci..., no nie powiem czym bo już kiedyś kilka dni odpoczywałem za medyczne porównania, ale tak samemu ze sobą dyskutować?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654687

Ciach/BB


----------



## itman

itman said:


> Mam pytanie jeśli chodzi o spam na forum. Otóż jest osoba która pracuje w Dzienniku Zachodnim i wrzuca codziennie na forum w wątkach Katowickich linki do artykułów m.in dzisiaj tutaj http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106624184&postcount=14584
> 
> Osobiście nie mam nic przeciw wrzucaniu artykułów, ale ta osoba wrzuca same linki do artykułów które merytorycznie są na poziomie wypracowania ucznia podstawówki. Czy jest jakaś możliwość, żeby tacy ludzi nie raczyli nas tutaj swoimi linkami co jakby nie było przekłada się na klikalność tego serwisu i pozycjonowanie.
> 
> Czy pozostaje tylko zgłaszać jako spam?


Ponawiam pytanie.


----------



## 625

itman said:


> Ponawiam pytanie.


Napisałem ostrzeżenie. Daj znać, gdyby problem był nadal.


----------



## PanCerka2

Old Yesterday, 02:03 PM #107383
Sasza
Człoooowieku

Sasza's Avatar

Join Date: Oct 2009
Location: Gdańsk/Suwałki
Posts: 742
Likes (Received): 259


Quote:
Originally Posted by PanCerka2 View Post
Sasza świetny nick masz dzieciaku - ja mam wytrzeźwieć bo zwóciłem uwagę,że na portalu informacyjnym w dniu 1 września 2013 roku nie ma słowa o rocznicy Września 1939 roku, a za to były jakieś brednie o nazi-coli , za późno wstałeś to może nie widziałeś tego ?

Te, stary trypel (skoro już operujemy takim słownictwem), naprawdę odstaw to co tam sobie popijasz czy popalasz, nie wiem co takie dziadki biorą, ale jak odstawisz, to już dasz radę zauważyć, że standardowo jak co roku wszędzie jest o rocznicy wybuchu wojny, a że nie ma jakiś wielkich obchodów to nic dziwnego - ani to dla nas wesoła data, ani żadna okrągła rocznica.
__________________
Czy to jest nowy standard kultury na tym forum i określenie dzieciaku vs stary trypel połączone z insynuacjami o piciu i popalaniu, czyli braniu przez dziadków jest w tej chwili równoznacze jako obelga na tym forum ? 
Tak dla przypomnienia - kiedyś jeden z forumowiczów miał napisane pod avatarkeim warszawski, czy tam wrocławski słoik, po jego jakiejś wypowiedzi z którą się nie bardzo zgadzałem napisałem " jak słoiki tak piszą ..." i dostałem briga nie pamiętam już ilu dniowego bo nie o to chodzi, czy 5 czy 15 dniowego , ale chodzi do diabła o jakieś sprawiedliwe i mądre zasady moderowania tym forum, celowo użyłem przebrzydłych współcześnie określeń SPRAWIEDLIWE I MĄDRE ZASADY.


----------



## Asinus

Jeżeli zniewagę sprowokowało wyzywające się zachowanie znieważonego to można odstąpić od wymierzenia kary. 
Zresztą, na początku obrażasz określając go per "dzieciak" i teraz wielkie oburzenie, że Ci odpowiedział podobnie. Nie każdy jest świętym żeby po uderzeniu nadstawiać drugi policzek.


----------



## Sławek

Kiepskie wejście:nuts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1659696

_Przeniesione do hydeparku.AA._


----------



## janex_wwa

Prośba o interwencję moderatora w wątku ze zdjęciami z Moskwy, zaczyna się tam kolejna napierdzielanka pod tytułem "kto jest bogatszy, Polska vs. Rosja".

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=152105&page=101

Ciach, ciach, bach./BB


----------



## chauffeur

vilniusguide spamuje:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107112366#post107112366
podobne posty w "warszawskich" wątkach na forum serbskim i portugalskim.
Także Poznań:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=142683&highlight=
Gościu płodny jest.


----------



## Asinus

Ciekawe o co mu chodzi. Na razie tydzień briga, potem zobaczymy.


----------



## MarcinK

Proszę o przeniesienie posta z wątku autorskiego do tego wątku.

_ok.AA._

Dzięki


----------



## Elninio19PL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1419326&page=71

Po kilku dniach briga Troll powraca ze zdwojoną mocą. Czas chyba na bana...

_Sprzątnięte + brig. Jeżeli po powrocie nie będzie poprawy to niewątpliwe w grę wejdzie ban. AA._


----------



## bartek76

Od kliku dni na międzynarodowym toczyła się dyskusja na temat stylu i kultury jazdy na naszych autostradach. Dyskusja ta nie do końca była tam na temat więc miałem zamiar wnioskować aby ją przenieść czy to do bezpieczeństwa ruchu drogowego czy do hyde parku. Wracam z pracy zaglądam a tu wszystko poszło w niebyt. Istnieje jakaś szansa aby to odzyskać i wrzucić gdzieś gdzie będzie bardziej pasowało?


----------



## pmaciej7

Ale po co przenosić do nas dyskusję prowadzoną przez obcych ludzi w obcym języku?


----------



## bartek76

W sumie masz rację. Obcość języka była głównym powodem dla którego nie wnioskowałem o przeniesienie jeszcze wczoraj. Co do obcości ludzi, większość dyskutantów pochodziła z Polski i chyba też większość ciągle tu mieszka. Kojarzę chyba tylko dwóch aktywnych forumowiczów obcokrajowców (oczywiście było znacznie więcej biernie śledzących).
Odnośnie sensu merytorycznego, jeśli choć kilku kierowców po przeczytaniu takiej dyskusji się przez chwile zastanowi i nie popełni jakiegoś kretyństwa na drodze to myślę że warto. Tym bardziej że zamieściłem tam trochę informacji dotyczących Europy Zachodniej w zakresie egzekwowania przepisów ruchu drogowego, które to wcześniej lub później będą implementowane przez polskie władze. Jeśli choć kilka osób dzięki temu uniknie wpuszczenia się "w kanał" dojeżdżania po 100 km do pracy z "wprogramowanym" przekraczaniem prędkości o bóg wie ile, z niemal gwarantowaną utratą prawa jazdy w przyszłości, to chyba też warto. Jeśli śledziłeś dyskusję to wiesz do czego nawiązuję. Wiem że mogę te informacje powtórzyć samodzielnie na "Bezpieczeństwie..", ale zamieszczone na sucho i bez kontekstu to raczej nie ma większego sensu.
Z mojej strony w razie ich przeklejenia to zobowiązuję się do przetłumaczenia moich postów na język polski.


----------



## kamilost

^^^^
A po co w ogóle pisze się w wątku międzynarodowym w obcym języku do obcych ludzi? Pewnie nie taki był Twój zamiar, ale trochę ksenofobicznie to zabrzmiało.


----------



## pmaciej7

bartek76 said:


> W sumie masz rację. Obcość języka była głównym powodem dla którego nie wnioskowałem o przeniesienie jeszcze wczoraj. Co do obcości ludzi, większość dyskutantów pochodziła z Polski i chyba też większość ciągle tu mieszka. Kojarzę chyba tylko dwóch aktywnych forumowiczów obcokrajowców (oczywiście było znacznie więcej biernie śledzących).


Nie śledziłem tej dyskusji, ale wątpliwe, żeby wszystkim chciało się tłumaczyć swoje posty na polski z okazji ich przeniesienia, poza tym obcokrajowcy (do których posty te były skierowane) raczej do naszego BRD nie przyjdą.


----------



## bartek76

kamilost said:


> ^^^^
> A po co w ogóle pisze się w wątku międzynarodowym w obcym języku do obcych ludzi? Pewnie nie taki był Twój zamiar, ale trochę ksenofobicznie to zabrzmiało.


Przyznam że nie rozumiem tego zarzutu o ksenofobii. Jeśli już to prędzej spodziewałbym się czegoś wręcz przeciwnego w rodzaju iż nie należy prać naszych brudów przed obcym (tak jakby ci zainteresowani nami o nich nie wiedzieli).



pmaciej7 said:


> Nie śledziłem tej dyskusji, ale wątpliwe, żeby wszystkim chciało się tłumaczyć swoje posty na polski z okazji ich przeniesienia, poza tym obcokrajowcy (do których posty te były skierowane) raczej do naszego BRD nie przyjdą.


Dyskusja zaczęła się na międzynarodowym, więc toczyła się tam w j. angielskim (przy czym 90+% uczestników to Polacy, użycie języka to przestrzeganie regulaminu) więc równie dobrze można by ją kontynuować na FPW. A posty były skierowane do nas Polaków, nie obcokrajowców. Udzielający się "obcy" wywodzą się z byłych demoludów więc byli zainteresowani jako że doświadczają podobnych problemów na swoich drogach (może w mniejszym natężeniu, ale zawsze).
Ponieważ BRD jest w ostatnim czasie raczej senne może warto rozważyć założenie nowego wątku w "drogówce" pt np. "Kultura jazdy na autostradach i drogach ekspresowych", wrzucić tam wycięte posty w oryginale, ja przełożę swoje i można by wtedy zapytać na pm pozostałych czy zrobili by to samo (nie muszą tłumaczyć wszystkiego, wystarczy streszczenie).
Sądząc po ilości wyciętych wpisów "interesujące ale nie w temacie w tym wątku" to może to mieć ręce i nogi. Zdaję sobie sprawę że taki wątek będzie wymagał ostrego moderowania, ale "pro publico bono"??


----------



## 625

bartek76 said:


> Ponieważ BRD jest w ostatnim czasie raczej senne


I bardzo dobrze. Nie ma przenoszenia postów z innych forów. Koniec tematu.


----------



## letowniak

Prośba o zmianę nazwy roboczej wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589424&page=3

na oficjalną 

[Rzeszów] SkyRes [4x45m, 2x55m]

_ok.AA._

dzięki


----------



## michael_siberia

Swoją drogą - już był wątek "kultura jazdy". Najwyraźniej nie przyjął się na forum, bo figuruje tylko w drogowym spisie treści


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie śledziłem tej dyskusji, ale wątpliwe, żeby wszystkim chciało się tłumaczyć swoje posty na polski z okazji ich przeniesienia, poza tym obcokrajowcy (do których posty te były skierowane) raczej do naszego BRD nie przyjdą.





pmaciej7 said:


> Ale po co przenosić do nas dyskusję prowadzoną przez obcych ludzi w obcym języku?


Maciej odwróciłem kolejność Twoich postów - skoro nie śledziłeś dyskusji (a ja i owszem) to po co kasować? A w dobie powszechnej znajomości angielskiego zarzut iż była toczona w "obcym" języku słabo się broni. Trzeba było tupnąć nogą moderatorską. Tyle.


----------



## pmaciej7

bartek76 said:


> Ponieważ BRD jest w ostatnim czasie raczej senne może warto rozważyć założenie nowego wątku w "drogówce" pt np. "Kultura jazdy na autostradach i drogach ekspresowych",


To się tak wiąże z BRD (i po części z zasadami ruchu), że szybko zlałoby się w jedno. 

Zresztą już kiedyś taki wątek był i po trzech stronach został wcielony do BRD, właśnie z powodu kierunku, w jakim potoczyła się dyskusja.



Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Trzeba było tupnąć nogą moderatorską.


Najwyraźniej kasujący tupnął.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Zarzut kasowania nie był kierowany do Ciebie tylko do tupacza . Przypiąłem się tylko do "języka obcego"


----------



## MichalJ

Czy dyskusję o IQ można by z tego miejsca pogonić precz? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=1285

Pssssssiiiik.

BB


----------



## glicek

prośba o wykasowanie za dużej grafiki
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107174712&postcount=108318
i animowanego gifa o niczym
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107177056&postcount=1721


----------



## pmaciej7

odyseush said:


> Oba moje... nie dziw się potem że mogę mieć wrażenie że tniesz na lewo i prawo. :dunno: W dodatku potwierdzasz, że się na mnie uwziąłeś


Dwie strony o tym, że ktoś usunął głupawego posta z mało ważnego wątku? 

Nie masz nic ważnego do roboty? Żona/dzieci/nauka/praca/samochód oddać do przeglądu?


----------



## jbudzynski

Proszę o wzięcie pod rozwagę zmianę nazwy działu z "Małopolska i Lubelszczyzna" na "Małopolska i lubelskie". 

Lubelszczyzna nie obejmuje całego obszaru dzisiejszego województwa lubelskiego. W jego zakres nie wchodzi w niego między innymi część Ziemi Chełmskiej oraz Zamojszczyzny - krainy historycznie nie związanej z Lublinem. Wiki twierdzi co innego, ale opierając się na przypadkowych artykułach powielających tę dość powszechną nadinterpretację.

Niezłe określenie obszaru Lubelszczyzny prezentuje poniższa mapka i wpis.


----------



## odyseush

Panowie moderatorzy, odwracacie kota ogonem, każdy może sobie na szczęście przeczytać o co tak na prawdę chodziło. [Ironia]Tak, jestem z Greenpeace i uważam wycięcie małpy za najgorszą rzecz do jakiej mogliście się posunąć, zamach na prawa ssaków itp[/ironia]

Pmaciej, nie obraź się, ale trochę groteskowo brzmi Twoje zapytanie o to czy nie mam nic innego do roboty, gdy porównamy naszą liczbę postów i datę rejestracji.

Teraz zostaje tylko czekać aż użytkownik odyseush popełni "cyfrowe samobójstwo" w niewyjaśnionych okolicznościach. 

:badnews:


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Nuuudne to się pomału robi.Nie jesteś pępkiem świata.Im prędzej do Ciebie to dotrze , tym lepiej.


----------



## odyseush

Wystarczy popatrzyć na nicki jakie sobie dobraliśmy by stwierdzić, że poglądy na temat wagi swojej osoby mamy całkowicie rozbieżne  Nie chcesz, nie czytaj, nie komentuj. Jest też opcja ignor.

Z mojej strony ciach bajera.


----------



## dexter2

jbudzynski said:


> Proszę o wzięcie pod rozwagę zmianę nazwy działu z "Małopolska i Lubelszczyzna" na "Małopolska i lubelskie".


Swoją drogą skoro przy tym już jesteśmy - dlaczego dział łódzki nazywa się "Łódź [i reszta]", a nie tak inne działy regionem?


----------



## lodzer.m

^^ Ma nazywać się "Łódźczyzna, Mazowsze i Podlasie"?  Oczywiście można zmienić na "Ziemia Łódzka, Mazowsze i Podlasie", a "Lubelszczyznę" na "lubelskie", ale skoro teraz jest przejrzyście i nie ma problemów, to czy trzeba zmieniać?


----------



## stelo

Proszę o przeniesienie tego postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107308713&postcount=2355 do działu drogownictwo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726004&page=33&highlight=322+awy

_ok.AA._


----------



## dexter2

lodzer.m said:


> ^^ Ma nazywać się "Łódźczyzna, Mazowsze i Podlasie"?


Ty to napisałeś 




lodzer.m said:


> Oczywiście można zmienić na "Ziemia Łódzka, Mazowsze i Podlasie"


Dokładnie tak. Skoro wszystkie nazwy (poza zrozumiałą Warszawą) są regionami, to nie rozumiem, dlaczego region łódzki miałby być wyjątkiem.
Tym samym nie jestem za postulatem o zmianie z Lubelszczyzny na Lubelskie, bo mimo iż regionalnie mogą być jakieś minimalne nieścisłości, to byłoby to kolejne wyłamanie z dobrego schematu.


----------



## ambak0

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107309288#post107309288
Proszę o dodanie tagów (nie wiem, może jakiś błąd, ale nie miałem odpowiedniej opcji przy zakładaniu, ani później:
"dziury", "mapy", "śląskie", "jaworzno".

Opcjonalnie według uznania jeszcze takie tagi proponuję:
"dk79", "drogi", "drogi miejskie", "inwestycje", "obwodnica".

_ok.AA._

Edit: Dziękuję.


----------



## lodzer.m

Zatem - ktoś jest przeciw?

EDIT: OK, sprawdziłam, dział obejmuje całą Ziemię Łódzką, więc pod względem porządku nie ma przeciwwskazań.


----------



## Asinus

Rzeczywiście, trzeba dopisać też nazwy województw w podtytule jak w innych działach. Nie wiem czemu wcześniej nie zwracało się na to uwagi. Łódzkie, mazowieckie, podlaskie.


----------



## 625

Asinus said:


> Rzeczywiście, trzeba dopisać też nazwy województw w podtytule jak w innych działach. Nie wiem czemu wcześniej nie zwracało się na to uwagi. Łódzkie, mazowieckie, podlaskie.


Gotowe


----------



## pmaciej7

odyseush said:


> Z mojej strony ciach bajera.


To z mojej strony jeszcze odpoczynek. Za trolling w księdze.


----------



## k%

teraz Ci napisze, że Ty się nie nadajesz na moderatora


----------



## Bastian.

Dwie strony lamentów o głupiego mema w wątku w którym panuje wolna amerykanka, dziwny jest ten świat.


----------



## PE 099

^^ Chyba po prostu niektórzy na siłę muszą zwracać na siebie uwagę innych...


----------



## Tygrys

Spam w sygnaturze.

_Usunąłem i upomniałem. AA._


----------



## Eyk88

Prośba o wklejenie tutaj:

"Taksówkarze o remoncie trasy W-Z: W Łodzi będzie Meksyk



> Czy my się szykujemy do budowy trasy W-Z? Od dawna o niczym innym w korporacji nie rozmawiamy - mówi Piotr Kobasiński, taksówkarz z 14-letnim stażem. - Jedyne, co pociesza, to to, że za dwa lata ten remont się skończy. Wtedy poczujemy się jak w raju. Do tego czasu trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość, bo lepiej po prostu stać w korku, niż stać w korku i się wściekać


 "

Btw, skoro to hydepark to czemu został zamknięty?


----------



## ReefGear

Wątek o wieżowcach na Chmielnej/JPII nadaje się do czyszczenia od tego posta do końca.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o rozważenie skasowania postów od nr 908 w poniższym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345389&page=46

Posty nie mają nic wspólnego z tematem wątku.

_ok.AA._


----------



## DavidPL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107374049#post107374049

Na oko ze 4 ostatnie strony do wycięcia 

_Posty zhydeparkowane.AA._


----------



## Eyk88

Eyk88 said:


> Prośba o wklejenie tutaj:
> 
> "Taksówkarze o remoncie trasy W-Z: W Łodzi będzie Meksyk
> 
> "
> 
> Btw, skoro to hydepark to czemu został zamknięty?


???

_ok.AA._


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o zmianę z "Nowa siedziba Poczty" na "Niedoszła siedziba Poczty":

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107391096#post107391096

Poczta zrezygnowała z budowy i usiłuje działkę sprzedać, w wątku pojawiają się informacje o kolejnych przetargach...


----------



## dexter2

marcinlodz said:


> Twoja durnowatość przekroczyła wszelkie granice. Pisać taki komentarz w odniesieniu do bardzo przykrego wypadku z udziałem dziewczyny .... Eh hno:


Czy ktoś tego kolesia może w końcu zbanować? Niemalże każdy jego post to wrzuta na kogoś, tutaj jednak totalnie pojechał, jak mniemam z tego powodu, że nie rozumie słowa pisanego. Po prostu ręce opadają.


----------



## nowy1212

Dorzucam szerszy kontekst do postu powyzej
Strona wątku

Cała wypowiedź marcinlodz wraz z cytatem dexter2

_Od razu piszę, zenie wtrącam sie do konfliktu tylko chcę ułatwić pracę moderatorom_


----------



## youknow

Może jest w tym jakiś niezrozumiały dla mnie kontekst i czegoś nie rozumiem. Cieszę się jednak, że w wątkach które moderuję, nikt w taki sposób ("Okazało się, że tramwaje jednak zjadają dzieci;") nie komentuje tego typu drastycznych i tragicznych wypadków.


----------



## dexter2

nowy - Spoko, moderator jednym kliknięciem będzie w wątku widząc mojego oryginalnego posta z cytatem który zrobiłem, ale Ty masz kolejnego posta :cheers:

YouKnow - w Łódzkim dziale ironizuje się, że nie buduje się tramwajów na deptakach, bo właśnie 'zjadają dzieci'. Ja pośrednio wyśmiałem tę ironię bo jak się okazuje są niebezpieczne. Żeby było jasne dodając, że trzeba jak najszybciej wymienić tabor, bo ten jest niebezpieczny (drzwi nie reagują na opór). W nagrodę jestem 'durny'. Domagam się więc konsekwencji.


----------



## KKtw

Proponuję przeniesienie tego wątku do działu *Akcje, Stowarzyszenia i Wydarzenia*.

Uzasadnienie jest następujące:
1. Powyższy dział jest ogólnodostępny, ponadto założono w nim stosunkowo mało wątków, dzięki czemu ten o budżecie obywatelskim jeszcze długo znajdowałby się na pierwszej stronie, natomiast po zakończeniu głosowania (29.09.br. + kilka nast. dni na komentarze), wątek w obecnym dziale zakurzyłby się. Kto by pamiętał i odkopał go w następnym roku?
2. Część propozycji poddanych głosowaniu nie zawiera się w pojęciu: "inwestycje", kilka kandydatur (wprawdzie mniejszość) to typowe akcje społeczne.


----------



## Han Solo

Prośba o pomoc techniczną: jak wstawić gifa w avatar? Bo żem wstawił, ale wyświetla się jako nieruchomy obrazek...


----------



## youknow

KKtw said:


> Proponuję przeniesienie tego wątku do działu *Akcje, Stowarzyszenia i Wydarzenia*.
> 
> Uzasadnienie jest następujące:
> 1. Powyższy dział jest ogólnodostępny, ponadto założono w nim stosunkowo mało wątków, dzięki czemu ten o budżecie obywatelskim jeszcze długo znajdowałby się na pierwszej stronie, natomiast po zakończeniu głosowania (29.09.br. + kilka nast. dni na komentarze), wątek w obecnym dziale zakurzyłby się. Kto by pamiętał i odkopał go w następnym roku?
> 2. Część propozycji poddanych głosowaniu nie zawiera się w pojęciu: "inwestycje", kilka kandydatur (wprawdzie mniejszość) to typowe akcje społeczne.


ad.1. To, że wątek będzie na pierwszej stronie wcale nie zapewni mu popularności. Wiele osób przegląda wątki po tagach, albo po zasubskrybowanych. Sam dział Akcje, Stowarzyszenia i Wydarzenia jest z kolei mało popularny. A za rok nie będzie warto do tego wątku wracać, więc jak spadnie z listy za miesiąc, to nic się nie stanie.
ad.2. Dla mnie Budżet Obywatelski jest częścią budżetu miejskiego i bliżej tej tematyce do inwestycji niż do akcji.

Reasumując: zgadzam się, że odpowiednie umieszczenie tego wątku jest dość problematyczne, aczkolwiek mnie bardziej odpowiada jego aktualna lokalizacja.


----------



## Eyk88

Emm... nie wiem ocb, ale ja tego nie pisałem :/

klik

==
Chwilowy, prewencyjny ban. Wyjaśnimy co to.
youknow


----------



## demmat

Wydaję mi się, że SSC to forum apolityczne i nie powinno być na nim reklam związanych z polityką. Wczoraj i dzisiaj pojawiły się dwie reklamy jedna strony "HGW watch", druga to strona zachęcająca do referendum. Obie mają stricte polityczny charakter, w dodatku ta pierwsza reklamowała się karykaturą Hanny Gronkiewicz-Waltz. Rozumiem, że Google samo dobiera reklamy, jednak administracja powinna zwrócić uwagę, żeby politycznych reklam nie dawać na tej stronie.


----------



## partyzantka

Samo dobiera, na podstawie tego, czego TY szukasz w Internecie i jakie treści najchętniej oglądasz. Administracja, niestety, nie moze mieć na to wpływu.


----------



## Kurt Kombajn

kiko9107 said:


> Popłacz się jeszcze, że lubińscy politycy załatwili most Lubinowi i jego powiatowi.


Niektórzy za takie teksty dostawali briga...


----------



## demmat

partyzantka said:


> Samo dobiera, na podstawie tego, czego TY szukasz w Internecie i jakie treści najchętniej oglądasz. Administracja, niestety, nie moze mieć na to wpływu.


To bardzo dziwne, bo o referendum i hgw nie szukałem w internecie. Ba, 99 % reklam na scc nie ma nic wspólnego z tym co szukam/ przeglądam w internecie. 
W każdym razie powinien być filtr na reklamy polityczne bez znaczenia jakiej opcji politycznej.


----------



## krystiand

Ja mam reklamy lidla, biedronki czy innego polo marketu, mimo że gazetki promocyjne przeglądam raz na 2-3 miesiące.
A jakie są reklamy? Czy to ma jakieś znacznie? Ważne że forum się z tego utrzymuje, a jak reklama przeszkadza to zawsze można zainstalować adblock


----------



## MichalJ

^^Ale wtedy przestanie się utrzymywać i upadnie.


----------



## partyzantka

demmat said:


> To bardzo dziwne, bo o referendum i hgw nie szukałem w internecie.


Ale czytasz artykuły prasowe, nie? Po geolokalizacji wiadomo, ze jesteś z Wawy. I to wystarczy.


----------



## youknow

demmat said:


> To bardzo dziwne, bo o referendum i hgw nie szukałem w internecie. Ba, 99 % reklam na scc nie ma nic wspólnego z tym co szukam/ przeglądam w internecie.
> W każdym razie powinien być filtr na reklamy polityczne bez znaczenia jakiej opcji politycznej.


To jest technicznie niemożliwe. Albo serwis korzysta z sieci Google Adwords albo nie. Nie może sobie zdecydować, że "ok, ale bez reklam HGW".


----------



## salto_angel

Co ciekawe: napisałeś słowa na: k, ch i j. Jak wchodzę do wątku to ich nie widzę (jest *spoiler*). Ale w liście subskrypcji na apce na androidzie widzę bez problemu.


----------



## krystiand

W apka na Androidzie jest mocno niedopracowana, tam żadne pogrubienia, spojlery, emoty, kolory czcionek nie działają


----------



## salto_angel

A, teraz widzę - ale już w normalnej przeglądarce.


----------



## PE 099

piotr karp said:


> Chcesz powiedzieć że na 24 może to wylądować, mam wozić się tym czymś ? Przecież to urąga godności ludzkiej lepiej niech ten wynalazek będzie z dala od pętli Bogów. Dzisiaj doznałem szoku wracam jakimś trupem na 24 a z przeciwka mija mnie Bombardier na 52 - po co na peryferia takie nówki ?
> Jeśli MPK nie ma co robić z wagonikami to niech je skierują na 24 - mieszkańcy będą wdzieczni władzy. Poprosimy o Bombeczki a nie pohitlerowskie szwabskie koszmarki. :cheers:


To już kolejny post w takim stylu tego gościa - a były jeszcze lepsze (gorsze?). Zgłaszam go drugi raz ponownie z wnioskiem o interwencje.


----------



## michalgt86

Proszę o przeniesienie postów 9525, 9526, 9527, 9528, 9530, 9531, 9533, 9534, 9535, 9536, 9537, 9538, 9539, 9540, 9541 z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=750916&page=477 do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625903&page=8 i usunąć posty 9542, 9544 z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=750916&page=477


----------



## Han Solo

Dałoby radę przypiąć wątek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663125 na górze warszawskiego działu? 

[taaaak, wiem, że są działy, gdzie on lepiej pasuje temtycznie, ale powołuje się na case Poznania - w ogólnoinwestycyjnym dziale, uważanym za podstawowy. będzie on funkcjonował lepiej].


----------



## Asinus

michalgt86 - ten wniosek proszę skierować do drogowej księgi wniosków. 

Han Solo - tylko problem jest, że już macie mnóstwo wątków przyczepionych u góry strony. Może trzeba przedyskutować co odpiąć co zostawić, a co przypiąć? Sam ostatnio przypiąłem tam warszawski HP, ale nie upieram się żeby tam koniecznie był.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ no to sam nie wiem...


----------



## evertonfans2012

Asinus said:


> michalgt86 - ten wniosek proszę skierować do drogowej księgi wniosków.
> 
> Han Solo - tylko problem jest, że już macie mnóstwo wątków przyczepionych u góry strony. Może trzeba przedyskutować co odpiąć co zostawić, a co przypiąć? Sam ostatnio przypiąłem tam warszawski HP, ale nie upieram się żeby tam koniecznie był.


Moim zdaniem można zastanowić się nad "odpięciem" wątku [Warszawa] Kamery - wydaje się, że nie jest bardzo popularny - nie wiem jak wygląda aktualność (działanie) podawanych w w/w wątku kamer. Ostatni post pochodzi z lipca 2012 roku.

link do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=860746


----------



## Grassmannian

To ja mam taki wniosek do zakładających nowe wątki, by ZAWSZE wpisywali w tagach miasto (jeśli wątek tyczy się miasta), bo np. ja (i pewnie wiele osób) do wątków regionalnych wchodzi raczej od święta, na co dzień przeglądając forum przez tagi i listę zasubskrybowanych wątków. 

W szczególności, proszę o dodanie tagu 'warszawa' do wątku Hana: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663125 (o którym bym się nie dowiedział, gdyby nie informacja powyżej).


----------



## Han Solo

^^ a ja nigdy nie korzystam z tagów i dlatego o tym nie pomyślałem


----------



## pmaciej7

Grassmannian said:


> To ja mam taki wniosek do zakładających nowe wątki, by ZAWSZE wpisywali w tagach miasto


Tagi mogą dodawać tylko moderatorzy. 



> W szczególności, proszę o dodanie tagu 'warszawa' do wątku Hana:


Dodałem.


----------



## Grassmannian

pmaciej7 said:


> Tagi mogą dodawać tylko moderatorzy.


Nawet przy zakładaniu nie można teraz stworzyć listy tagów? Do tej pory sądziłem, że nie można jej wyłącznie edytować.


> Dodałem.


Dzięki.


----------



## MichalJ

Hm.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107577275&postcount=13718
_Usunięte.AA._


----------



## Forza_imperial

Prosze o umieszczenie postu 1924 z tego watku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=119190&page=97 do 1 postu 

thnx

proszę - pm7


----------



## orangy

Czy reklamy partii politycznych są dopuszczalne na tym forum?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107606958&postcount=1929


----------



## zew_2

orangy said:


> Czy reklamy partii politycznych są dopuszczalne na tym forum?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107606958&postcount=1929


Najpierw przeczytaj co to jest partia polityczna. hno:


----------



## lulek89

Poproszę o dodanie do tytułu wątku -http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663734:

[Wrocław] Aquarius Business House


bo mi wcięło wrocław w tytule 


Aa, i dodanie tagu "Wrocław" też byłoby mile widziane 

^^
Zrobione
625


----------



## Lord Golem

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107624380#post107624380

proszę o dodanie tagów: Reading, Anglia, rower, drogi, infrastruktura, znaki drogowe.

_ok.AA_


----------



## mlodyy1985

Dałoby radę otworzyć wątek euro w Polsce za i przeciw? Bo wypadł z listy a chciałem wrzucić parę ciekawych artykułów: http://lithuaniatribune.com/52691/b...nefits-of-the-adoption-of-the-euro-201352691/


----------



## michael_siberia

Ten? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1601117


----------



## japan

Poproszę moderatorów o interwencję w wątku o modernizacji linii kolejowej Warszawa-Gdańsk http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107629556#post107629556. Chodzi o usera *"tokida500"*. Nie dość, że nie wie o czym pisze, to jeszcze nie ma pojęcia, że nie pisze się postu pod postem, tylko używa funkcji EDIT.

^^
3 dni
625


----------



## michael_siberia

Miotła potrzebna:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=152190&page=58


----------



## Marcin

michael_siberia said:


> Miotła potrzebna:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=152190&page=58


Chyba tobie, by nia dostac lanie.

Sorry, ale czy moderatorswto tego forum to jeszcze osoby myslace, czy juz tylko zaprogramowyne boty?
Naprawde wystarczy gdzies zakapowac i dac wymazac posty innych uzytwkownikow forum gdy nie pasuja do wlasnych preferencji czy pogladow? 

Pewnie sie nie dowiem co w tej wymianie zdan w w.w. watku bylo warte wykasowania?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Mam wniosek:

Zmieńmy nazwę wątku 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284938

Na [Warszawa] Wizje rozwoju metra: linia *IIcd,* III, IV, ...

i przenieśmy tam wszystkie posty z tego wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094

które nie dotyczą stricte budowy II linii, bo strasznie się wszystko miesza, a temat rozwoju II linii bardzo mocno powiązany jest z kolejnymi liniami.


----------



## J am KOSA

Prośba o sprawdzenie, czy użytkownik
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1104138
to nie czasami znowu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106984399&postcount=12817
Bo pierwszy post i wycieczka pod adresem tej samej osoby co poprzednio
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107665699&postcount=2246
Dzięki temu będzie wiadomo, czy to kolejny powrót, czy może jednak pomyłka.


----------



## Asinus

^^ Na razie nie widać żeby to było multikonto.


----------



## demoos

Na bana za malo ale ostrzezenie jak najbardziej wydaje sie wlasciwe.
Nie pisze tego bo zwrocil sie do mnie, a nowo zalozone konto, zaczepka w pierwszym poscie? Co bedzie dalej? Chyba, ze jednorazowy wyskok w moim kierunku.

Chodzi o zgloszenie dwa posty wyzej przez I Am Kosa.

edit
To jednak Adam2013 i kolejne jego twory
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107682657&highlight=#post107682657

Podobnie jak poprzednio uderza w te same tematy, w tym samym stylu i tak samo personalnie.

Do usuniecia wiec posty:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107665699&postcount=2246
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107665765&postcount=2247
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107682598&postcount=2250
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107682733&postcount=2251


----------



## WMS

Przeniesiono gdzieś off-top nt. urbanistyki z wątku o Warsaw Spire czy po porstu skasowano?


----------



## Redzio

demoos said:


> Na bana za malo ale ostrzezenie jak najbardziej wydaje sie wlasciwe.
> Nie pisze tego bo zwrocil sie do mnie, a nowo zalozone konto, zaczepka w pierwszym poscie? Co bedzie dalej? Chyba, ze jednorazowy wyskok w moim kierunku.
> 
> Chodzi o zgloszenie dwa posty wyzej przez I Am Kosa.
> 
> edit
> To jednak Adam2013 i kolejne jego twory
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107682657&highlight=#post107682657
> 
> Podobnie jak poprzednio uderza w te same tematy, w tym samym stylu i tak samo personalnie.
> 
> Do usuniecia wiec posty:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107665699&postcount=2246
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107665765&postcount=2247
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107682598&postcount=2250
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107682733&postcount=2251





Ponawiam prośbę. To na pewno jego powrót, trolluje w tych samych wątkach w tym samym stylu. Do kasacji.


----------



## _opi

Prosiłbym kogoś o zajrzenie czasem do Kolejowej Księgi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509269&page=27
Bo moja prośba już czeka dwa tygodnie, a chciałbym rozpocząć nowy wątek dyskusyjny.


----------



## Asinus

Redzio said:


> Ponawiam prośbę. To na pewno jego powrót, trolluje w tych samych wątkach w tym samym stylu. Do kasacji.


KUKURYKUKU - ban.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o rozważenie skasowania dwóch ostatnich postów w poniższym temacie z oczywistych przyczyn.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=554628&page=80


----------



## J am KOSA

Powtórka z rozrywki ?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107689266&postcount=2248
EDIT
Następny post, tym razem skierowany już do mnie.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107690179&postcount=2252
Moim zdaniem jest to kolejny powrót.


----------



## nomad_fh

J am KOSA said:


> Powtórka z rozrywki ?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107689266&postcount=2248
> EDIT
> Następny post, tym razem skierowany już do mnie.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107690179&postcount=2252
> Moim zdaniem jest ko kolejny powrót.


Dołączam się do prośby o reakcje i przejście się z miotłą...
Niestety wątek staje się atrakcyjny, jest cytowany w innych portalach, więc i "napływowych młodych gniewnych" przyzwyczajonych do braku reakcji coraz więcej :/


----------



## demoos

Najlepiej wszystki bo jest jeszcze kilka jego postow.


----------



## 625

Poczyszczone.


----------



## Piotrek00

Prośba o przeniesienie poniższych postów do tego wątku - zapomniałem o nim, a chyba pasują tam lepiej niż do ogólnego o przestrzeni publicznej:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107732593&postcount=10482
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107732796&postcount=10483
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107733033&postcount=10484

_ok.AA._


----------



## Tuki

Proszę o dodanie tagów "transport", "transport drogowy" do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662563

_ok.AA._

Edit: Dzięki


----------



## perdurabo

proszę o oczyszczenie wątku militarnego z drogowego oftopa:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519638&page=809


----------



## cichy87

^^ każde odejście od zasad w długim terminie przynosi tylko bałagan.


----------



## wiewior

Jeżeli to ma być "kultura" dyskusji, to ja dziękuję:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107972165&postcount=2298


----------



## Bastian.

No ale gdzie by się wtedy można było pośmiać z polityki i podyskutować o niej na wesoło przez chwilę?.


----------



## pmaciej7

Gdzieś poza SSC.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Bastian. said:


> No ale gdzie by się wtedy można było pośmiać z polityki i podyskutować o niej na wesoło przez chwilę?.


zawsze możesz otwożyć php. mi zawsze humor poprawia


----------



## Elninio19PL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107994342&postcount=7099

Co osobnik o takim nicku robi jeszcze na forum? tak czy siak ewidentnie złamał zasady wątku.


----------



## Petr

Warsaw Spire oficjalnie na stronie Ghelamco ma 180 metrów. Z wizualizacji zniknęły anteny. Zresztą, jak byłem wiosną na wycieczce, prowiec coś wspominał, że kwestia iglic się właśnie decyduje.
http://www.ghelamco.com/site/pl/pl/project-detail/42/warsaw-spire.html

Proponuję więc zmianę nazwy wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440790&page=350 na:
[Wola] Biurowiec Warsaw Spire [180 m][w budowie]


----------



## demoos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108022984&postcount=9704

Atak personalny na mnie w pierwszym poscie goscia. Czyli powrot mistrza adam2013.

ok - pm7


----------



## krystiand

Proszę do ukończonych
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1095203

_ok.AA_


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie postu nr 972 z poniższego wątku.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345389&page=49

Wątek dotyczy budowy wieżowca, a nie polityki.


----------



## mateusz.el

post 1894


> Pozdrawiam karzdego kto mukł aby popatrzeć na te piękną chwile.


Zróbcie coś z tym, bo aż oczy bolą :bash:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108049834&posted=1#post108049834


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Poprawione.


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1667169

Nie zdonżyłem polla dodać... halp 

Prszę bardz - pm7

dź.


----------



## Han Solo

micro-jr said:


> Nie budować żadnego meta. Niech się warszafiacy kisza. Lepiej zainwestować w normalne drogi ( S2, S7, S17) i rozwój koleii. Mieszkańcy tego miasta toną we własnej pysze i butności. Najśmieszniejsze, ze znaczna większość z nich jest przyjezdna i wstydzi się własnych korzeni...



ciach ciach


----------



## demoos

Skoro juz skasowano posty pana adam2013 pod kolejnym wcieleniem to jeszcze skasujcie moja prowokacje
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108082154&postcount=962
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108082254&postcount=963
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108082430&postcount=964


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie postów nr 469-475 w poniższym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1418100&page=24

Trochę odpłynęliśmy 

_ok.AA._


----------



## Asinus

Han Solo said:


> ciach ciach


micro-jr - 10 dni briga.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Spam
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108090538#post108090538


----------



## Bastian.

*Han Solo*, *Asinus*-mam wrażenie że *micro-jr* ironizował i brig jest niesłuszny. Nie przypominam sobie aby kiedykolwiek drwił z warszawiaków i przyjezdnych.


----------



## MłodyWilk

Komercyjna reklama, a w istocie oszustwo w celu wyłudzenia kasy:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1667393


----------



## MichalJ

On ma 191 stron lajków, ale ostatnich 41 stron jest pustych. Czyli nie wyświetla się 10xx lajków, co się zgadza z liczbą jego lajków.

Stawiam hipotezę roboczą, że lajki otrzymane przed brigiem/banem się nie pokazują.


----------



## truman-lodge

Jak kiedyś mi się chciało sprawdzać lajki, to wyszła mi podobna sytuacja, co michaelowi. Jakież szczęście, że nie mam potrzeby tak się upajać swoimi lajkami, by drążyć temat dalej


----------



## Bastian.

Tak na koniec tej gadki o lajkach.* michael*-nie masz większych zmartwień że się aż tak lajkami przejmujesz?.


----------



## MichalJ

Ja to w ogóle lajki, gdzie mogłem, to wyłączyłem albo schowałem.


----------



## kamilost

MichalJ said:


> Stawiam hipotezę roboczą, że lajki otrzymane przed brigiem/banem się nie pokazują.


Toż to kara bardziej sroga niż sam brig!


----------



## bad455

Z lajkami jest ten sam problem co z postami, pokazuje się tylko ostatnie kilkaset, i do starszych swoich postów po prostu nie da się dotrzeć.


----------



## Deeno

Bastian. said:


> Tak na koniec tej gadki o lajkach.* michael*-nie masz większych zmartwień że się aż tak lajkami przejmujesz?.


Powiedział ten, co jeszcze niedawno płakał, że nie można dawać lajków jednego po drugim tylko trzeba odczekać jakiś czas


----------



## michael_siberia

Co do tego braku pokazywania lajków - mam to od samego początku tego systemu. Ale jeśli nawet moderator ich nie widzi (przynajmniej ze "standardowego" punktu widzenia), to coś w tym musi być. Niestety, nie wiem, co


----------



## michael_siberia

Przepraszam za drugi post z rzędu, ale tej wojenki ideologicznej nie da się już czytać!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448465&page=3


----------



## salto_angel

^^ popieram. Prośba aby ktoś to szybko zatrzymał.

Stop.

/BB


----------



## Tomeyk

Bardzo proszę również o usunięcie lub wyedytowanie postu Kazane'xa, nr 36, w którym napisano nieco prowokacyjnie:



> Czasami to miasta o wiele starsze od Krakowa


Od tego zaczęła się druga gałąź offtopu, a jako lokalny patriota nie chciałbym też, aby takie bezpodstawne twierdzenia pozostały bez odpowiedzi 

Swoją droga, akurat offtop w tym wątku był całkiem sympatyczny, toczył się kulturalnie i przedstawianych w nim było wiele ciekawych informacji (przynajmniej do wczorajszego wieczora) - szkoda że został skasowany.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ja bym się cieszył, że moje miasto jest wzorcem do porównań.


----------



## Tomeyk

No dobra, cieszę się 
Ale żeby ktoś nie pomyślał, że są tam jakieś miasta starsze od Krakowa


----------



## bunkrownik

Proszę o dodanie tagu "dolnośląskie" do wątków
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567413&page=9
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=977952&page=4

_ok.AA._


----------



## danthebest

del


----------



## skowron

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1350463&page=15
Ostatnie posty od artykułu o wykopkach archeologicznych, łącznie z artykułem. 

Dziękuję.


----------



## pmaciej7

danthebest said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108232355&postcount=7093
> 
> Trolling, obrażanie i zaczepka. Do usunięcia.


---->



WarHouser said:


> patrząc na ilości wypowiedzi bydgoskich dziadków odnośnie wyższości Bdg nad Toruniem, dochodzę do wniosku że serio musi być mentalnie dalekoooo za nami


Takie teksty w wątku o Metropolii? Łał... 

3 dni


----------



## bunkrownik

Dzięki.


----------



## Morpheius

Prosiłbym o przeniesienie tego posta do stosownego wątku, czyli Toruń - inwestycje biurowe.

_ok.AA._


----------



## BRV

Prosiłbym o tag "Katowice" dla wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668503

z góry dziękuję 

_ok.AA._


----------



## tur

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1096528 - czy ktoś z moderatorów może pouczyć go w kwesti trollingu?

Tydzień, K%


----------



## inter10

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468939&page=10

Proszę o dodanie tagów:
"powiat wodzisławski", "Radlin", "Pszów", "Rydułtowy"

Czy można by również zmienić tytuł wątku na:
"[Wodzisław Śląski* i powiat*] Inwestycje" ?

_ok.AA._


----------



## inter10

inter10 said:


> _ok.AA._


dziękuje 

I jeszcze jedna prośba o tagi tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492126&page=11

"Wodzisław", "Wodzisław Śląski", "Pszów", "Rydułtowy", "powiat wodzisławski", "Jastrzębie", "Jastrzębie Zdrój", "Racibórz".

_ok.AA._


----------



## panAeL

drugastrona said:


> ^^ A co jest złego w logo Polskiego Związku Piłki Ręcznej?


Nie ma czegoś takiego. Jest Związek Piłki Recznej w Polsce (ZPRP). Chodziło właśnie o akronim


----------



## Piotrek00

Świeżak-agresor:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108431426&postcount=7146


----------



## Mruczek

Świeża krew
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108431426&postcount=7146


----------



## Asinus

^^
Warszawiaka - ban.


----------



## Stewie_G

Asinus said:


> ^^
> Warszawiaka - ban.


Dopełniacz: / kogo? czego? / nie ma - Warszawiaka

A tak mi się skojarzyło


----------



## _opi

Błagam niech ktoś coś zrobi w wątku o PKP Intercity. Rozpętała się dyskusja na temat lepsze polskie czy niepolskie... Człowiek chce sobie poczytać o jakiś nowościach, a tu milion stron przepychanki słownej.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=684546&page=520

Wiem że ktoś już pisał podobną prośbę w Kolejowej KSIW ale nikt nie zareagował, a tym szybciej się utnie to tym lepiej.

ucięto - pm7


----------



## partyzantka

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=988633

Ten użytkownik po raz kolejny błyszczy politycznie w wątkach merytorycznych i robi to w naprawdę prymitywnym wydaniu. No i to nie jego pierwszy wyczyn w tym stylu, zdaje się, że kiedyś miał sygnaturę o POpaprańcach i briga za to. Czy można mu w tym przeszkodzić?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Hmm, to chyba Lord Golem?


----------



## krystiand

Serio? :sly:


----------



## partyzantka

Ale że alter ego?


----------



## pmaciej7

No jak najbandziej.


----------



## truman-lodge

O faken, nawet ja bym na to nie wpadł! Kurde, jakie to... żenujące. To już kolejny w ostatnim czasie przypadek schizofrenii na bydgoskim poletku.

Przypominam sobie, jaką jazdę trzeba było zrobić, żeby xdemonx pisał normalnie jak człowiek, bez linijki odstępu pod każdym zdaniem. Lord Golem w tym czasie idealna jakość wypowiedzi. Noż kuźwa, co za bezczelny, zaplanowany prztyczek w nos wszystkich uczciwych forumowiczów.


----------



## krystiand

Poprzednio można było coś zauważyć, ale teraz? Z postow to były 2 różne osoby, a może jest w tym sens? Trzeba sobie założyć drugie konto do trolowania, a na pierwszym tylko merytoryczne posty? :nuts: :lol:


----------



## michael_siberia

Po co ryzykować utratę konta z merytorycznymi postami?


----------



## k%

właśnie nie wiem, ale wiele ludzi zakłada wbrew pozorom drugie konto tylko do trollowania myśląc, że ich nie znajdziemy.

A właśnie, że znajdziemy, są sposoby.


----------



## Din Sevenn

A może to 2 różne osoby korzystające z jednego kompa?


----------



## pmaciej7

To nie są dwie osoby.


----------



## partyzantka

No ale może jednak? W końcu Lord Golem by ł właściwie wcieleniem merytoryczności. To brzmi absurdalnie.


----------



## krystiand

Jeśli ostatnio obaj zmienili IP na angielskie to sprawa jest jasna


----------



## Piotrek00

^^ Nie kojarzę w sumie ani jednego, ani drugiego, aczkolwiek sytuacja, gdy dwie osoby zmieniają w podobnym czasie IP na angielskie nie wydaje mi się jakaś nierealna


----------



## krystiand

^^ Jeśli z tego samego polskiego na to samo angielskie to już mało prawdopodobne. Ale przecież modowie nie sprawdzają tego tylko po IP...


----------



## pmaciej7

Co Wy z tym angielskim IP?

Sprawdziliśmy go na kilka sposobów, ale szczegóły pozostawimy sobie, żeby nie robić instruktażu dla kolejnych trolli.


----------



## krystiand

Lord Golem ostatnio niby przeprowadził się do Anglii


----------



## bloniaq_s8

prośba o usunięcie "nicniewnoszącego" postu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108482770&postcount=2397

_ok.AA._

dzięks


----------



## Kemo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=56224&tab=thanks&pp=20#thanks

Zauważyliście, jak ten użytkownik spamuje lajkami? Ostatnio przeniósł się do wątku o S2 i klika jak leci. Ma ponad 220 tysięcy rozdanych lajków i nabija je w tempie kilkanaście na minutę.


----------



## los77

^^ A mnie pominął . Eh jak żyć hno:


----------



## kamilost

Ręcznie tego raczej nie robi


----------



## bloniaq_s8

kolejna prośba, o wywalenie zdjęć z cytatu. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108508070&postcount=5221


----------



## lulek89

Lajkującego bota jeszcze nie było


----------



## ReefGear

Niepotrzebne odkopanie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108510657#post108510657.


----------



## Bastian.

Bez jaj z tym spamowaniem lajkami, chce niech spamuje nimi. Komuś to przeszkadza?.


----------



## michael_siberia

@ Kemo
Nie da się dawać kilkunastu lajków na minutę. Najwyżej można dać cztery.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Taaa....?

09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: TIANJIN | CITIC Plaza | 380m | 1246ft | 200m+ x 4 | 656ft+ x 4 | Prep by bozenBDJ 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: Politics and Current Affairs by A-TOWN BOY 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: [S2/79] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy [a może zamiast tunelu... - brig] by FragMaster 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: Brasil - Uma foto por post by Mascate 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: Região Nordeste-Uma foto por post by zone_brazil 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: SHANGHAI | Shanghai Tower | 632m | 2073ft | 121 fl | U/C by HK999 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: Canadian Business News by MissyC 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center by mr. MyXiN 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: ✪ Kurs des DWF ✪ by George W. Bush 
09:32 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: TIANJIN | CITIC Plaza | 380m | 1246ft | 200m+ x 4 | 656ft+ x 4 | Prep by BarbaricManchurian 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: Politics and Current Affairs by united pakistan 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: [S2/79] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy [a może zamiast tunelu... - brig] by Uciech 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: Brasil - Uma foto por post by ambiente2008 
09:33 PM - Highcliff clicked Likes for this post: Região Nordeste-Uma foto por post by Tiozão


----------



## Kemo

Bastian. said:


> Bez jaj z tym spamowaniem lajkami, chce niech spamuje nimi. Komuś to przeszkadza?.


Tak. Mnie, bo już mi trzy naspamował. Jak dostaję lajka to znak, że ktoś albo podziela moje zdanie, albo dziękuje za fotorelację. No to chcę się dowiedzieć kto się ze mną w jakiej sprawie zgadza. A tu spam.


----------



## michael_siberia

Dobra, sam sprawdzę teraz, czy te 15 sekund to nie jest czasem na 1 wątek.

Sprawdzone. Faktycznie, w dwóch różnych wątkach nie ma takiej blokady.


----------



## k%

Kemo said:


> Tak. Mnie, bo już mi trzy naspamował. Jak dostaję lajka to znak, że ktoś albo podziela moje zdanie, albo dziękuje za fotorelację. No to chcę się dowiedzieć kto się ze mną w jakiej sprawie zgadza. A tu spam.


ciężko komuś zabronić lubić wszystko :dunno:


----------



## Eyk88

^^ A też się zdziwiłem, że dostałem jakiegoś lajka za jakieś moje głupie pytanie o Shanghai Tower


----------



## partyzantka

A jaki mógłby być cel takiego spamu?


----------



## Mruczek

k% said:


> właśnie nie wiem, ale wiele ludzi zakłada wbrew pozorom drugie konto tylko do trollowania myśląc, że ich nie znajdziemy.
> 
> A właśnie, że znajdziemy, są sposoby.


Wiemy, że jesteście wysoce efektywni, kochani moderatorzy, Wy nasze puklerze i miecze tego forum


----------



## kowal 3D

Kemo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=56224&tab=thanks&pp=20#thanks
> 
> Zauważyliście, jak ten użytkownik spamuje lajkami? Ostatnio przeniósł się do wątku o S2 i klika jak leci. Ma ponad 220 tysięcy rozdanych lajków i nabija je w tempie kilkanaście na minutę.


Również posty tego użytkownika to praktycznie spam. Co ciekawe, rok rejestracji to... 2006. Jak to to się uchowało? Może na międzynarodowym są jakieś luźniejsze zasady :nuts:


----------



## k%

kowal 3D said:


> Również posty tego użytkownika to praktycznie spam. Co ciekawe, rok rejestracji to... 2006. Jak to to się uchowało? Może na międzynarodowym są jakieś luźniejsze zasady :nuts:


Zdecydowanie luźniejsze.


----------



## Kemo

partyzantka said:


> A jaki mógłby być cel takiego spamu?


Jest dzięki temu na pierwszym miejscu :tyty:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/thanks.php?do=statistics


----------



## demoos

Poprosze o przeniesienie postow od tego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108513949#post108513949
do konca (2732 tez do przeniesienia) - z wyjatkiem postow 2706, 2708
do tematu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625903

do kasacji 2727,2730,2731

_Zrobione!AA._


----------



## Wyspa

Kemo said:


> Tak. Mnie, bo już mi trzy naspamował. Jak dostaję lajka to znak, że ktoś albo podziela moje zdanie, albo dziękuje za fotorelację. No to chcę się dowiedzieć kto się ze mną w jakiej sprawie zgadza. A tu spam.


A może on właśnie dlatego te lajki daje?


----------



## Bastian.

*Kemo* skoro drażnią cię lajki od lajkowego spamera to po prostu nie wliczaj jego lajków do podziękowań dla ciebie i tyle.

Swoją drogą jak ktoś chce spamować lajkami to może je mi dawać całymi garściami, chętnie przyjmę.


----------



## mkuldane

No dobra, a co powiecie na to, że on też zbiera morze lajków, w tym wśród ostatnich 20 od trzech różnych moderatorów?


----------



## pmaciej7

_Hej, hej, alarm dla wybrzeża
zagrożenie się rozszerza_


----------



## kicaj

Nie bardzo wiedziałem gdzie zadać to pytanie, czy da się sprawdzić statystki dotyczące tego ile osób z polski jest tutaj zarejestrowanych?


----------



## Bastian.

Oj nie, przejrzałem dział dotyczący forum na główne stronie i nic nie znalazłem. Chyba że mody mają jakieś narzędzie dzięki któremu mogą wyłuskać osoby z polski.


----------



## demoos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108574026&postcount=1000

Takie postepowanie to juz przegiecie. Gosc prowadzi serwis, nie za frajer, ma reklamy (albo miec chce). Wklejanie samych linkow to czyste dranstwo. Skoro juz sam siebie wkleja to moze by zacytowal choc fragment to czego daje.

Postuluje o zwrocenie conajmniej uwagi


----------



## Asinus

^^ Zwróciłem mu uwagę.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie poniższego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1403482

Wątek umarł i jest trochę dziwny  oraz istnieje już inny dot. Powiatu wołomińskiego, który dobrze funkcjonuje.

_ok.AA._


----------



## Zamaszysty

Witam,

Proszę o przeniesienie mojego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1649867

Z
Inwestycje / Wielkopolska i Kujawy 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=709

Do działu
Klub forum / Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=640

Albo ostatecznie jeśli lista kontaktowa do najważniejszych instytucji w regionie tam nie pasuje (chociaż właśnie do instytucji z powyższych kategorii są to kontakty), to do:
Klub forum / Akcje, Stowarzyszenia i Wydarzenia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=731

Z góry dzięki !


----------



## Piotrek00

Prośba o interwencję:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108623183&postcount=7173

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108623529&postcount=7177


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o wycięcie dyskusji trola od postu 7173 do końca w poniższym wątku.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440790&page=359

Sam trol zasługuje przynajmniej na zwrócenie uwagi, napisał tylko 4 posty a już troluje że warszafka zła, mazowsze to okupant gorszy od komuchów itd.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Pan napisał w sumie 11 postów, ale 3 różnych moderatorów mu je kasowało na bieżąco do tej pory.

Pan jihad to rzadki przykład lubelskiego separatysty.


----------



## .kp

Czy jest jakaś awaria fotorelacjonusza? Wywala mi, że coś tam API upload limit i żebym sobie zrobił premium API. Przez co nie wrzucę materiału, który na pewno zaowocowałby setkami lajków, a ich brak odbierze mi chęć do życia i znowu będę pił.


----------



## michael_siberia

Sprawdź sobie konto na Imageshacku. Osobiście mam zajęte na nim tylko około 600 MB tylko dlatego, że przed wysłaniem zdjęć zmniejszam je na komputerze i dopiero potem używam Fotorelacjonusza.


----------



## .kp

Nie mam... Wcześniej nie było problemów. Ale już znalazłem wątek o fotorelacjonuszu i tutaj nie spamuje. ;-)


----------



## kamilost

michael_siberia said:


> przed wysłaniem zdjęć zmniejszam je na komputerze i dopiero potem używam Fotorelacjonusza.


:uh: Przecież program i tak zmniejsza zdjęcia przed wysłaniem.


----------



## michael_siberia

Tak jakoś się przyzwyczaiłem. Poza tym dzięki temu unikam wykwitów w stylu 30 zdjęć w pożądanym rozmiarze i dwa rozwalające monitor.


----------



## kamilost

W moim programie? Niemożliwe.


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o dopisanie do tematu wątku *[Radom] Port Lotniczy (dyskusje o zasadności, głupi komentarz = brig)*. Wszystko co miało być powiedziane w temacie już zostało powiedziane po 10 razy, a port już istnieje i niedługo będzie używany, więc takie dyskusje są jałowe i tylko prowadzą do przepychanek np. na linii użytkownicy z Radomia - użytkownicy z Lublina.


----------



## marad_co

-PePe- said:


> Proszę o dopisanie do tematu wątku *[Radom] Port Lotniczy (dyskusje o zasadności, głupi komentarz = brig)*. Wszystko co miało być powiedziane w temacie już zostało powiedziane po 10 razy, a port już istnieje i niedługo będzie używany, więc takie dyskusje są jałowe i tylko prowadzą do przepychanek np. na linii użytkownicy z Radomia - użytkownicy z Lublina.



Problem w tym że wszyscy którzy są przeciwni to według Pana Pepe nie mają prawa zabierać głosu. Jak sama nazwa wskazuje jest to forum dyskusyjne więc...

Wycinać utarczki między userami (i ew banować) tak ale banować za normalne wypowiedzi to chyba lekka paranoja.


----------



## -PePe-

marad_co said:


> Problem w tym że wszyscy którzy są przeciwni to według Pana Pepe nie mają prawa zabierać głosu. Jak sama nazwa wskazuje jest to forum dyskusyjne więc...


Przeciwni czemu? Jeśli przeciwni powstaniu portu to jest już w zasadzie po fakcie i było tak na ssc nie raz, że tworzone były osobne wątki do takich dyskusji i zostawiano główny wątek dla samej inwestycji i informacji z nią związanych.

Nie pisz za mnie, w moim imieniu. Unikanie osobistych wycieczek to jedna z podstawowych zasad netykiety na tym forum.



marad_co said:


> Wycinać utarczki między userami (i ew banować) tak ale banować za normalne wypowiedzi to chyba lekka paranoja.


Chodzi o to, żeby brigować odkopywanie po raz setny tematu sensowności, który zawsze prowadzi do niepotrzebnych emocji. Można utworzyć Radomski Hydepark Lotniczy i tam to czynić a wątek Port Lotniczy pozostawić samej inwestycji i temu co się dzieje.

Edycja:
Utworzyłem wątek ogólnodyskusyjny: [Radom] Port Lotniczy [połączenia, statystyki, dyskusje ogólne]


----------



## zew_2

Prośba o upomnienie Piotrusia który łazi za mną i sypie cały czas wycieczkami osobistymi, robi się to nudne jak flaki z olejem.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108681811&postcount=7593


----------



## wiewior

zew_2 said:


> Prośba o upomnienie Piotrusia który łazi za mną i sypie cały czas wycieczkami osobistymi, robi się to nudne jak flaki z olejem. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108681811&postcount=7593


To przestań w końcu rzucać kretyńskie posty w każdym możliwym wątku. I dla Ciebie nie jestem żadnym Piotrusiem. Jesteś w stanie to pojąć?


----------



## zew_2

Nie jesteś kolego od decydowania co mogę pisać, a swoje wycieczki osobiste zachowaj dla siebie. Jak bolą ciebie moje posty to dodaj mnie do ignorowanych.


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę w wątku:

[Radom] Port Lotniczy [połączenia, statystyki, dyskusje ogólne]

o dodanie tagów:

airport, lotnisko, mazowieckie, port lotniczy, radom, region radomski

Z góry dziękuję

_ok.AA._


----------



## nomad_fh

del. Miało iść w księgę brigów i banów, a to zrobił już Deemoos


----------



## arafat11

dlaczego watek o Metropolii Bydgoskiej jest znow zamknięty?


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o dodanie tagu "bydgoszcz"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1671931

_ok.AA._


----------



## ambak0

Proszę o usunięcie postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108698157#post108698157 i czterech kolejnych. Przepraszam za śmietnik i z góry dziękuję.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Prosiłbym o uspokojenie usera http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1095932 , który robi burdel w wątku o II linii metra, jakimiś bzdurnymi dyskusjami nt loga metra, obrażając wszystkich dookoła. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108698541#post108698541

^^
3 dni
625

^^


----------



## 625

zew_2 said:


> Prośba o upomnienie Piotrusia który łazi za mną i sypie cały czas wycieczkami osobistymi, robi się to nudne jak flaki z olejem.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108681811&postcount=7593


Masz upomnienie za przeinaczanie nicka.


----------



## krystiand

Można prosić? Bo nie wiem czy ktoś czyta wątek z tagami 
Proszę o dodanie tagu "bydgoszcz"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1671931

_ok.AA._


----------



## zew_2

625 said:


> Masz upomnienie za przeinaczanie nicka.


Że co? Zwracanie się do usera po imieniu to przeinaczanie nicka? Naprawdę pomyśl zanim coś napiszesz.hno:


----------



## 625

Masz do niego pisać po nicku. Skoro tego nie rozumiesz pomimo ostrzeżenia, to 3 dni briga.


----------



## MichalJ

Naprawdę nie wolno mówić po imieniu/nazwisku do kogoś, kto na forum podpisuje się ksywą?
Jak ktoś do mnie/o mnie napisze "Michał" (zdarzało się wiele razy), to też teraz będzie ukarany?


----------



## Han Solo

Ale ty sam zdradziles ze jestes Michał.

Ja nigdy nie udostepnilem swoich danych i choć zna je kilku userow (znajomość spoza forum) to nie chciałbym zeby je udostępnili.


----------



## Fraantz

Można prosić o interwencję w temacie o obwodnicy Lublina? Chodzi mi konkretnie o ten post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108707428&postcount=14030 Rzucanie tak poważnych oskarżeń, bez cienia wyjaśnienia, nawet jeśli nie jest to oskarżenie nikogo konkretnego, trochę nie przystaje do powagi tego forum...


----------



## los77

^^ zgłaszanie drogowych spraw powinno trafić do tego wątku


----------



## LubiePiwo

Proszę o interwencję 


mjarski said:


> Godzina policyjna, ja pier.... Jak trzeba mieć spruty mózg, żeby mieć podobne skojarzenia... hno:


----------



## .kp

Poddaję pod rozwagę sens wątku ciążowego, wiadomo którego. Chyba, że ktoś czeka na fotorelację z porodu...


----------



## Asinus

LubiePiwo said:


> Proszę o interwencję


mjarski - ostrzeżenie.


----------



## Asinus

.kp said:


> Poddaję pod rozwagę sens wątku ciążowego, wiadomo którego. Chyba, że ktoś czeka na fotorelację z porodu...


Zgadzam się, można już zakończyć temat.


----------



## PiotrG

Komuś chyba przygrzało, albo pomylił SSC z NK/FB i łapaniem pokemonów.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108755592&highlight=#post108755592
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108755629&highlight=#post108755629
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108755583&highlight=#post108755583


----------



## Asinus

^^ Do drogowej księgi skarg.


----------



## mateusz.el

Proszę o dokładne prześwietlenie ostatnich 2-3 stron wątku
[Elbląg] Port morski + przekop Mierzei Wiślanej [offtopic, polityka, awantury = brig]
Znowu robi się syf, żenujące dyskusje o przekopie i słowne zaczepki. Proszę to usunąć/przenieść, a 'amator taniego wina' i 'db84' zasługują wg mnie na kilkudniowego briga.


----------



## zew_2

625 said:


> Masz upomnienie za przeinaczanie nicka.



Przekręcanie nicków panie administratorze.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108803360&postcount=10556

Ja dostałem briga mimo że tego nie robiłem.


----------



## Asinus

mateusz.el said:


> Proszę o dokładne prześwietlenie ostatnich 2-3 stron wątku
> [Elbląg] Port morski + przekop Mierzei Wiślanej [offtopic, polityka, awantury = brig]
> Znowu robi się syf, żenujące dyskusje o przekopie i słowne zaczepki. Proszę to usunąć/przenieść, a 'amator taniego wina' i 'db84' zasługują wg mnie na kilkudniowego briga.


Dyskusja przeniesiona.
Amator taniego wina - brig 2 dni.
Co do db84 to nie znajduję na razie podstaw do zastosowania sankcji.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższych wątków do inwestycji ukończonych:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497742&page=20

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=665388&page=6

W trzecim wątku ostatni wpis pochodzi z 2010 roku, jedyna opisywana inwestycja została ukończona, a inwestycje na Mokotowie mają swój dedykowany, oddzielny wątek. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=190282&page=16

Dziękuję! 

_ok.AA._


----------



## michael_siberia

zew_2 said:


> Przekręcanie nicków panie administratorze.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108803360&postcount=10556


Kto, co? Parówkowy.
Kogo, co? Parówkowego.

Odmiana przez przypadki się kłania.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=149547&page=2

Proszę zamknąć.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1673033
O tym mówimy w dziale drogowym.


----------



## Adolf Warski

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623772

Można wydzielić wujka z Reichu do osobnego wątku? Co jakiś czas napada każdy wątek w forum nr 640, co już powoli męczy.


----------



## michael_siberia

Wujek z Reichu już ma swój wątek


----------



## Zamaszysty

Witam!

Wyszukiwarka na SSC nie była w stanie znaleźć dla mnie wątku "Tagujemy wątki", a wiem że był taki na forum. Niestety ponieważ "szukacz" nic na to nie wypluwa, to piszę tutaj:

Proszę o dodanie tagów do:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108854964#post108854964

Proponowane z mojej strony tagi:
bydgoszcz, fordon, rewitalizacja, zabytki, wisła


----------



## krystiand

A po co szukać po tagach, jak można wejść na główną stronę FPW?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755672


----------



## Zamaszysty

^^
Dziękuję Krystian!
Przerzucam się z prośbą tam


----------



## Zamaszysty

Proszę o dodanie tagów do:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...#post108854964

Proponowane z mojej strony tagi:
bydgoszcz, fordon, rewitalizacja, zabytki, wisła


----------



## Asinus

^^ Link nie działa.


----------



## demoos

Poprosze o przeniesie postow od
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108860846#post108860846
do 3042

do tematu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1667530

Podziekowal.

_ok.AA._


----------



## Tomeyk

Ponieważ jest ogólny zakaz city vs city, ale jednak zapotrzebowanie na taki wątek istnieje, chciałem zapytać ciało moderatorskie, czy będzie zgoda na założenie wątku "Kraków vs Warszawa - wątek hejtersko-apologetyczny", w którym będzie można skanalizować wylewające się co jakiś czas na forum posty nt wzajemnych relacji obu tych miast i spokojnie rozwodzić sie nad tym jak spokojnie żyje się w Krakowie i jaki dziki pośpiech i szalona wydajność panują w tymczasowej stolicy Polski, względnie mieszać z błotem te i inne stereotypy


----------



## krystiand

^^ Wtedy by trzeba było założyć wątek "Bydgoszcz vs Toruń"... a nie już mamy taki, tylko ciągle zamknięty :lol:


----------



## zew_2

i Warszawa vs. Polska


----------



## Czapka

A także Polska vs. Polska. ;-)


----------



## Bastian.

Propozycja ciekawa, jestem za, tylko może niech to będzie wątek w HP i na luzie. Oczywiście jeśli modowie się zgodzą.


----------



## Asinus

Po co wątek prowadzący do eskalowania złośliwościami i uprzedzeniami?


----------



## ReefGear

Komuś SSC pomyliło się z onetem: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108882172&postcount=137.

_skasowane.AA._


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Bastian. said:


> Propozycja ciekawa, jestem za, tylko może niech to będzie wątek w HP i na luzie. Oczywiście jeśli modowie się zgodzą.


bessęsu.... wystarczy iść na mecz żeby sobie nawrzucać... albo na marsz niepodległości...


----------



## Bastian.

Akurat na marszu nie ma City vs City, byłem więc wiem.


----------



## demoos

Zawsze mozna zalozyc forum na phorum.pl. Zalozcie sobie i milion tematow city vs city i wrzucajcie jedni na drugich do woli


----------



## lodzer.m

*vartal* - ostrzeżenie za komentarz pod dzisiejszym banerem:



> Заслуженная 1 за нападение на посольство. Заслужили. Совсем отмороженные...


----------



## -PePe-

Tomeyk said:


> Ponieważ jest ogólny zakaz city vs city, ale jednak zapotrzebowanie na taki wątek istnieje, chciałem zapytać ciało moderatorskie, czy będzie zgoda na założenie wątku "Kraków vs Warszawa - wątek hejtersko-apologetyczny", w którym będzie można skanalizować wylewające się co jakiś czas na forum posty nt wzajemnych relacji obu tych miast i spokojnie rozwodzić sie nad tym jak spokojnie żyje się w Krakowie i jaki dziki pośpiech i szalona wydajność panują w tymczasowej stolicy Polski, względnie mieszać z błotem te i inne stereotypy


Dawno temu założyłem taki wątek. Nie istniał zbyt długo... :lol:


----------



## 625

Zakaz CvC to jedna z głównych zasad SSC.


----------



## Han Solo

Bastian. said:


> Propozycja ciekawa, jestem za, tylko może niech to będzie wątek w HP i na luzie. Oczywiście jeśli modowie się zgodzą.


W HP? Nie, taki wątek powinien powstać w krakowskiej części forum :troll:


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Zakaz CvC to jedna z głównych zasad SSC.


A tak z ciekawości: dlaczego na forum infrastrukturalno-budowniczo-urbanistyczno-architektonicznym nie wolno porównywać miast? Nie można napisać "u nas w Warszawie są 8-piętrowe kamienice, a u was w Krakowie takich nie ma"? Co w tym złego?


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> A tak z ciekawości: dlaczego na forum infrastrukturalno-budowniczo-urbanistyczno-architektonicznym nie wolno porównywać miast? Nie można napisać "u nas w Warszawie są 8-piętrowe kamienice, a u was w Krakowie takich nie ma"? Co w tym złego?


A u Was w Warszawie to bloki i pola, nie to co miejski Kraków. Co w tym złego? )


----------



## -PePe-

drugastrona said:


> A tak z ciekawości: dlaczego na forum infrastrukturalno-budowniczo-urbanistyczno-architektonicznym nie wolno porównywać miast? Nie można napisać "u nas w Warszawie są 8-piętrowe kamienice, a u was w Krakowie takich nie ma"? Co w tym złego?


W zasadzie można jeśli to nie dotyczy wyłącznie miast polskich (patrz: poszukiwania miasta doskonałego, porównywanie Warszawy z innymi stolicami, Krakowa z Pragą, Wrocławia z Lwowem itp.).


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> A u Was w Warszawie to bloki i pola, nie to co miejski Kraków. Co w tym złego? )


Nie no, Twój przykład jest beznadziejny, bo nie jest konstruktywny (bazuje na odczuciach), a w moim masz konkretne dane.


----------



## Han Solo

drugastrona said:


> Nie no, Twój przykład jest beznadziejny, bo nie jest konstruktywny (bazuje na odczuciach), a w moim masz konkretne dane.


Taki wątek byłby niemal w 100% zapełniony dokładnie takimi właśnie odpowiedziami 


Ale wątki porównawcze są, choć nie dosłownie: np. mój o mieście idealnym, albo wątek porównujący daną dziedzinę w różnych miastach wojewódzkich [nie pamiętam tytułu].


----------



## .kp

Powodzenia w dyskusji! ;-)


----------



## Piotrek00

spam

^^
Dzięki 
625


----------



## pmaciej7

drugastrona said:


> A tak z ciekawości: dlaczego na forum infrastrukturalno-budowniczo-urbanistyczno-architektonicznym nie wolno porównywać miast? Nie można napisać "u nas w Warszawie są 8-piętrowe kamienice, a u was w Krakowie takich nie ma"? Co w tym złego?


Bo to jest forum infrastrukturalno-budowniczo-urbanistyczno-architektoniczne, a nie napinawczo-kompleksoodreagowawcze. 

Gdybyś nie był z Warszawy i napisał "u nas w Warszawie są 8-piętrowe kamienice, a u was w Krakowie takich nie ma", to raczej by to przeszło. Ale nie potrzeba do tego specjalnego wątku.


----------



## Han Solo

.kp said:


> Powodzenia w dyskusji! ;-)


Nie znałem tego skeczu  Wypisz wymaluj


----------



## michael_siberia

spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1673610

_usunięte.AA._


----------



## Bastian.

Psia mać,* kp.* trafiłeś w dziesiątkę. Chyba faktycznie na początku było by śmiesznie ale potem były by wojenki. Cóż szkoda...


----------



## pmaciej7

Bastian. said:


> Chyba faktycznie na początku było by śmiesznie ale *potem były by wojenki*. Cóż szkoda...


Gdzieś tak od trzeciego postu :|


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663237

Proszę usunąć, dzięki.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Proszę usunąć:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108913351&postcount=14220
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108920518&postcount=14226
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108922147&postcount=14227
Gdyż ponieważ w II linii metra nie jeździ Inspiro...


edit:

i prośba o przeczyszczenie wątu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108922940#post108922940
z polityki... ewentualnie zamknięcie aż trochę umysły ostygną.


----------



## lulek89

Proszę o dodanie tagów "Londyn, London, Kopenhaga, Malmo, Drezno, Paryż, Grecja" (wiem sporo tego) do tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554871

Z góry dzięki! 

_ok.AA._


----------



## drugastrona

Skoro dajecie briga za Jezusa zafrapowanego, to brig należy się też za to:



Poul_ said:


> hno:


Bądźcie konsekwentni, drodzy moderatorzy.


----------



## Tomeyk

pmaciej7 said:


> Gdybyś nie był z Warszawy i napisał "u nas w Warszawie są 8-piętrowe kamienice, a u was w Krakowie takich nie ma", to raczej by to przeszło. Ale nie potrzeba do tego specjalnego wątku.


Ale to w ogóle złe podejście do tematu jest, liczenie po piętrach, bo w Krakowie kamienice rosną w dół, pod ziemię, i tam koncentruje się życie (przynajmniej imprezowe  ).


----------



## pmaciej7

No to niech będzie: _w Warszawie są 8-piętrowe kamienice, a w Krakowie są kamienice 8-piwniczne_.


----------



## pmaciej7

Szukam chętnego do testu.

Trzeba założyć wątek o dowolnym tytule (na głównej stronie FPW), przejść do spisu treści działu, podwójnie kliknąć w ramce, w której jest tytuł tego wątku i jeżeli pojawi się okienko zmiany nazwy - zmienić nazwę wątku (wpisać nowy tytuł i enter). I tak zmieniać nazwy co minutę, aż dalsza zmiana będzie niemożliwa.

I najważniejsze: Szukam *jednego* chętnego.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

nie wiem czy wszystko zrozumiałem ale spróbuję

edit:

Zmiana nazwy tematu działała 10 minut.


----------



## Han Solo

Będzie można samemu edytowac ?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

przez 10 minut


----------



## Zamaszysty

Proszę o przesunięcie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108960387&postcount=1073
Do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515019


I przy okazji kasację:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108960689&postcount=1074

(jak już porządki robić to i swój własny post podsunę )


----------



## Puritan

Nowy użytkownik i jego pierwszy post na ukraińskiej część forum:



MłodyPolak;108964751 said:


> Po pierwsze Kraków to nie była galicja, a Wolne Miasto Kraków, Rzeczpospolita Krakowska. Po drugie to jest polskie miasto, dlaczego jest na ukraińskim forum? Już Lwów nam zabrali, teraz Kraków chcą?


----------



## p23szl

Puritan said:


> Nowy użytkownik i jego pierwszy post na ukraińskiej część forum:


Wydaje mi się, że Moderatorzy FPW nie mają możliwości technicznych moderacji zagranicznych części?

Jak to w praktyce wygląda? Ten user w sumie nie ma żadnego postu napisanego w "FPW".


----------



## partyzantka

625 może.


----------



## Tomeyk

O rany, chłopak się zwyczajnie pomylił. Pierwszy post na forum, pewnie pierwsza wizyta i zdziwienie Krakowem na ukraińskim forum. Skąd mógł wiedzieć, jakie u nas zwyczaje?


----------



## Lares

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236235 na [Kamieniec Ząbkowicki] Pałac Marianny Orańskiej

_ok.AA._


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie zauważył, że to sekcja zagraniczna


----------



## pmaciej7

Taa, nie zauważył... Tak czy siak, treść pierwszego posta nie wróży dobrze.


----------



## chauffeur

^^ Już go trochę "przygładził".


----------



## Mruczek

pmaciej7 said:


> Taa, nie zauważył... Tak czy siak, treść pierwszego posta nie wróży dobrze.


Dać mu szansę! Dać mu szansę!


----------



## pmaciej7

Ależ oczywiście, jeszcze może być śmiesznie opcorn:


----------



## .kp

Luźna propozycja: 

Może otworzyć w HP wątek dot. zdarzeń drogowych, jazdy po rosyjsku, jazdy po polsku, wrzutek z kamer pokładowych, kontrowersyjnych wypadków, itp.? 

Jako tytuł: *[Carmageddon - drogowe sytuacje]
*
Czym motywuję? Tym mianowicie, że takie wrzutki w różnych wątkach wywołują zwykle wysyp postów dot. stylu jazdy, analizy forumowych ekspertów BRD, przepychanki, ogólnie lawinę komentarzy. Dyskusje bywają ciekawe, a łączy je jeden problem - bezpieczeństwo na drogach w odniesieniu do konkretnych zdarzeń. Wiem, że są wątki dedykowane bezpieczeństwu ruchu drogowego, zasadom tego ruchu, ale może dałoby się te emocje skanalizować w jednym, hydeparkowym wątku tak aby można całościowo tematykę ogarnąć. 

Pod rozwagę.


----------



## Tomeyk

Nie wiem komu, ale chciałbym podziękować za zrobienie porządku w wątku o przyszłości portów lotniczych.


----------



## Han Solo

.kp said:


> Luźna propozycja:
> 
> Może otworzyć w HP wątek dot. zdarzeń drogowych, jazdy po rosyjsku, jazdy po polsku, wrzutek z kamer pokładowych, kontrowersyjnych wypadków, itp.?
> 
> Jako tytuł: [Carmageddon - drogowe sytuacje]
> 
> Czym motywuję? Tym mianowicie, że takie wrzutki w różnych wątkach wywołują zwykle wysyp postów dot. stylu jazdy, analizy forumowych ekspertów BRD, przepychanki, ogólnie lawinę komentarzy. Dyskusje bywają ciekawe, a łączy je jeden problem - bezpieczeństwo na drogach w odniesieniu do konkretnych zdarzeń. Wiem, że są wątki dedykowane bezpieczeństwu ruchu drogowego, zasadom tego ruchu, ale może dałoby się te emocje skanalizować w jednym, hydeparkowym wątku tak aby można całościowo tematykę ogarnąć.
> 
> Pod rozwagę.


Mi pomysł sie podoba. Głównie dlatego, ze temat dla.mnie nudny i chetnie bym go gdzieś wyeksportowal  A ilość postow uzasadnialaby wydzielenie poletka, ten wątek faktycznie ma stale grono fanów


----------



## Asinus

Chciałbym zauważyć, że uprawnienie do zakładania nowych wątków przysługuje każdemu forowiczowi, to nie jest sprawa o którą trzeba specjalnie wnioskować, tylko wystarczy samemu założyć taki wątek.  Modzi mogą ewentualnie jakiś wątek zamknąć bądź usunąć jeżeli jest zły lub nieadekwatny, ale w tym przypadku nie widzę przeciwwskazań.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

tylko że taki wątek istnieje:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272514


----------



## -PePe-

bloniaq_s8 said:


> tylko że taki wątek istnieje:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272514


To jest wątek o infrastrukturze i to tylko polskiej.


----------



## Han Solo

Proszę o jak najszybsze odblokowanie wątku o pl. Defilad w Warszawie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228060&page=563

I wklejenie tam poniższej informacji:



> Ratusz chce, by na pl. Defilad wreszcie rozpoczęły się inwestycje. Kilka drobnych miejskich działek bez przetargu sprzedaje właścicielowi sąsiedniego gruntu, który w planie zagospodarowania przeznaczony jest pod 245-metrowy wieżowiec obok Sali Kongresowej. W ten sposób ułatwia mu starania o pozwolenie na budowę.
> 
> http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...i_obok_PKiN__Zaczna_w_koncu.html#TRLokWarsTxt
> 
> *Chodzi o działkę/ki na rogu Sali Kongresowej i Muzeum Techniki*
> 
> *Zarządzenie o sprzedaży działek właśnie podpisała prezydent Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz*. Chodzi o siedem skrawków gruntu o rozmiarach od 23 do 367 m kw., tuż obok Sali Kongresowej, między ul. Emilii Plater a skrzydłem Pałacu Kultury z Muzeum Techniki. Działki są za małe, by można było je samodzielnie wykorzystać. Dlatego ratusz postanowił bez przetargu sprzedać je właścicielowi sąsiednich parceli odzyskanych wcześniej przez spadkobierców. W ten sposób będzie on dysponować prawie całym terenem, który obowiązujący od 2010 r. plan zagospodarowania pl. Defilad przeznacza pod budowę wieżowca.
> 
> ego urbanistyczną rolą jest złamanie dominacji Pałacu Kultury. W planie zapisano, że *minimalna wysokość drapacza chmur ma wynosić co najmniej 233 m *- o 2 m wyżej niż szpic iglicy pałacu. Maksymalną wysokość określono na 245 m.
> 
> To nie koniec biznesowych zamierzeń ratusza. - *Przygotowujemy decyzję o sprzedaży gruntów obecnemu właścicielowi nieruchomości położonej po lewej stronie Sali Kongresowej *- mówi Marcin Bajko, dyrektor miejskiego biura nieruchomości. Tam również plan zagospodarowania dopuszcza wieżowiec, choć niższy: *minimum 208*, maksimum 220 m


//BB


----------



## kornik rz

Moderatorów małopolski ponownie proszę o zajęcie się kolegą pisulem. Znowu zaczyna rozrabiać w wątku o monorailu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109317979&postcount=687


----------



## jajatore

Proszę moderatorów o przeniesienię poniżyszych wątków do ukończonych inwestycji:



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1222879&page=4&highlight=

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=865316&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221301&page=3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563385&page=3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328117&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405503&page=9

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1139603&page=9

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1041911&page=5

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1149497&page=8



A te dwa ostatnie wątki proszę o połączenie w jeden, gdyż się dublują i również proszę przeniesienie do ukończonych:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90954539#post90954539
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297545&page=3


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Moi Drodzy. 

Bardzo mnie dziwi, że czyjaś śmierć staje się powodem do żartów. A już nie mogę uwierzyć, że ludzie na poziomie jacy piszą na tym forum wrzucają tu obrazki wyśmiewające śmierć człowieka. Prośba o usunięcie postów i zwrócenie uwagi przez moderatorów. 

mowa o postach:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109315323&postcount=51609
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109318952&postcount=51619
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109320169&postcount=51626
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109320963&postcount=51630


Dziękuję


----------



## michael_siberia

"caravan drift" :bash:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109337652&postcount=51636


----------



## Eyk88

Dude, chill


----------



## lulek89

Można prosić o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186645
na "[Włochy] Mediolan, Toskania, Wenecja, czas na Rzym!"

Z góry dzięki!


----------



## Elvenking

plop said:


> sloma p Ty bezmózgi ośle, nie waż mi się krytykować Pana gen. Skrzypczaka zasrańcu jeden. Jak nie masz o czymś pojęcia, a myślenie nie jest Twoją najmocniejszą stroną to nie zabiraj za to na forum ćwoku.


...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

_____________________
Mam problem z komputerem, zajmę się Waszymi PMkami jak się rozwiąże


----------



## zonc

Proszę o otworzenie wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544981

i wklejenie postów z tego:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559267&page=596

Sprawa odżyła.


----------



## EGOista

spam

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1678832



jeśli nie jest w odpowiednim wątku to spam 
vv


----------



## Fatalista

^^ Czy ja wiem? Konfa jak najbardziej merytoryczna i udział bezpłatny. Może usunąć temat i przenieść jako post do tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617569


----------



## partyzantka

zonc said:


> Proszę o otworzenie wątku:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544981
> 
> i wklejenie postów z tego:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559267&page=596
> 
> Sprawa odżyła.


I może od razu zmiana tytułu na "Zagospodarowanie placu Teatralnego", by było jasne, o czym mowa.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Przy okazji usuńcie trolla: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109377839&postcount=11916


----------



## michael_siberia

możecie przyjrzeć się ostatnim postom tego osobnika w wątku o PKB?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1044963


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Niniejszym wnoszę do osób odpowiedzialnych na Forum Polskich Wieżowców za Administrację i Moderację forum o zabezpieczenie treści znajdujących się pod poniższymi linkami (w tym wersje sprzed edycji) oraz o zabezpieczenie danych identyfikacyjnych użytkownika o loginie "prządka" na potrzeby postępowania policyjnego / prokuratorskiego w związku z popełnieniem przez niego przęstępstwa na moją szkodę, naruszającego moje dobra osobiste:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109403349&postcount=18965

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109403428&postcount=18966

Ponadto proszę o kontakt do osoby upoważnionej, do rozpatrywania w imieniu Forum Polskich Wieżowców wniosków o wydanie danych osobowych lub danych identyfikacyjnych użytkownika o loginie "prządka" mnie osobiście na adres: jakub.polewski_gmail.com, jako osobie poszkodowanej, której dobra osobiste zostały naruszone (za wyrokiem NSA).


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Proponuję poczekać na wezwanie od holenderskiej policji w sprawie ekstradycji Prządki.










Ciekawostka

Posts 10,695
Likes (Received): 1


----------



## Eyk88

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> ...


8 lat na forum i jeszcze nie nauczyłeś się, że nie pisze się postu pod postem? A zwracano Tobie uwagę tyle razy.

3 pod rząd w zabytkach/wypięknieją-Łdz.


----------



## LubiePiwo

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Ponadto proszę o kontakt do osoby upoważnionej, do rozpatrywania w imieniu Forum Polskich Wieżowców wniosków o wydanie danych osobowych lub danych identyfikacyjnych użytkownika o loginie "prządka" mnie osobiście na adres: [email protected], jako osobie poszkodowanej, której dobra osobiste zostały naruszone (za wyrokiem NSA).


Dobre


----------



## mari00

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Ciekawostka
> 
> Posts 10,695
> Likes (Received): 1


Czyżbyś miał czelność insynuować, że sam sobie dał tego lajka? :nuts:


----------



## jar_007

Prosiłbym o przesunięcie posta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109410984&postcount=150
tutaj:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573894&page=187


----------



## ukani0

Tylko, że obecne województwa istnieją od 1998 i ziemie są źle podzielone. Przez taki podział, ludzie myślą, że Jan Kochanowski był poetą mazowieckim. A to był Polak.


----------



## 625

ukani0 said:


> Ja mam takie zastrzeżenia co do nazw działów.
> Np. dział Małopolska i Lubelszczyzna jest nielogiczny, ponieważ Lubelszczyzna to również Małopolska... Po drugie, Lubelszczyzna to tylko ziemia lubelska, a wrzucane do tego działu są także zdjęcia z Zamoyszczyzny i Chełmszczyzny. Tak samo, dlaczego Siedlce są podpięte pod mazowsze? Siedlce to Lubelszczyzna. Radom to Małopolska, a również umieszczony jest pod mazowszem. Na "śląsku" sprawa maluje się podobnie. Częstochowa, Zagłębie i Podbeskidzie to również Małopolska. Niby to są szczegóły, ale od takich małych kłamstewek się zaczyna.
> Mógłby ktoś to uporządkować prawidłowo.


Jak posiedzisz dłużej na forum, to zrozumiesz.


----------



## Asinus

^^
^^
A co to ma do rzeczy. Ustanowienie podziału administracyjnego nie ma mocy wstecznej żeby miało to wpływać na to skąd jest Kochanowski. To jest coś co tworzy naszą obecną rzeczywistość. Dla sytuacji obecnych mieszkańców istotniejsze jest to pod które województwo aktualnie podpadają, a nie to co się działo w danym miejscu w czasach króla Ćmieczka.


----------



## ukani0

Asinus said:


> ^^
> ^^
> A co to ma do rzeczy. Ustanowienie podziału administracyjnego nie ma mocy wstecznej żeby miało to wpływać na to skąd jest Kochanowski. To jest coś co tworzy naszą obecną rzeczywistość. Dla sytuacji obecnych mieszkańców istotniejsze jest to pod które województwo aktualnie podpadają, a nie to co się działo w danym miejscu w czasach króla Ćmieczka.


Chodzi mi o to, że mazowsze nie tyle co okradło nas Małopolskę z ziemi, ale również z kultury i dorobku kulturalnego. Widzisz ty jesteś Kaszubem z Gdańska więc tego nie zrozumiesz. Zaraz dostanę bana pewnie . Nie chcę się kłócić, ani "dzielić" bo tak może się komuś wydawać. A jest na odwrót, bo administratorzy podzielili Małopolskę, a nie ja.


----------



## truman-lodge

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby dużo osób obchodziło, czy ziemie są dobrze, czy źle podzielone. Układ województw prawie każdy zna i zgadzam się z Asinusem, że jeśli zmieniać nazwy działów, to właśnie na województwa.

Dorobek kulturalny Mazowsza i Małopolski niewiele mnie obchodzi, ale Twoje notoryczne pisanie nazwy geograficznej "Mazowsze" małą literą, istotnie podpada pod briga.


----------



## pmaciej7

ukani0 said:


> Nie chcę się kłócić, ani "dzielić" bo tak może się komuś wydawać.


Jesteś na forum dwa tygodnie i jak na razie tylko kłócisz i dzielisz, a patologiczna niechęć do Mazowsza, Warszawy, Poznania, Gdańska, Niemiec (wyrażania nie tylko pisaniem tych nazw z małej litery, ale i głoszonymi poglądami - _okradli, osada kupiecka_) wskazuje na jakieś straszliwe kompleksy. Bądź więc łaskaw nie porządkować forum.


----------



## 625

Prosiłem o zakończenie tej dyskusji w tym wątku. Skoro nie to tydzień briga.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Z resztą to multikontowiec, który już wcześniej zarobił bana za maniakalne pisanie we wszystkich warszawskich wątkach, że Mazowsze to nie Polska i żeby Warszawa oddała polski język krakowskiej macierzy.


----------



## MajKeR_

Była ciekawa dyskusja w wątku "Muzeum Śląskie". Polityczna, ale bez manifestów i sprzeczek. Jak najbardziej związana z samym muzeum, bo ono same to tak naprawdę pomnik rządów PO w śląskim sejmiku. Przyszedł moderator i wyrżnął w pień.

625?


----------



## Bastian.

Co to za awaria wczoraj była?. Może następnym razem jakieś ostrzeżenie z 1 dniowym wyprzedzeniem?. Jak tak można człowieka od świata izolować?.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wtedy martwiłbyś się na zapas, że _jutro nie będzie forum_.


----------



## los77

Bastian. said:


> Co to za awaria wczoraj była?. Może następnym razem jakieś ostrzeżenie z 1 dniowym wyprzedzeniem?. Jak tak można człowieka od świata izolować?.


Spoko. Ważne że na budowach też o tym wiedzieli i przerwali prace, żeby nas nie ominęło nic ważnego


----------



## Bastian.

pmaciej7 said:


> Wtedy martwiłbyś się na zapas, że _jutro nie będzie forum_.


Jak bym wiedział że awaria potrwa 1 dzień to bym się nie martwił. I jakoś czas bym sobie zagospodarował. A tak to człowiek chciał posiedzieć na forum a nie mógł, i się strasznie nudziłem.


----------



## este

Proszę o dodanie tagów
gorzów, gorzów wielkopolski, lubuskie, wielkopolska, miasteczka, dolina warty

do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1638896

Dziekuję.

_ok.AA._


----------



## drugastrona

kiedy300 said:


> Inwestor, architekci naprawdę włożyli wiele wysiłku, zaangażowania, czasu i pieniędzy żeby doskonale ten budynek i otoczenie spierdolić.


Chyba nie tolerujemy takiego języka na forum? W końcu to nie onet.


----------



## demmat

W tym wątku ciężko o łagodniejsze słowa.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ To przenieście się obaj na onet z takim słownictwem hno:


----------



## Krzycho

drugastrona said:


> ^^ To przenieście się obaj na onet z takim słownictwem hno:


Naprawde nie widzisz roznicy miedzy jezykiem onetu, a rzuceniem przeklenstwa raz na jakis czas, nie skierowanego do nikogo personalnie?


----------



## barbapapa

Prośba o:

- Zmianę nazwy wątku na *[Gdynia - Wzgórze Św. Maksymiliana] Polanka Redłowska *. Wyjaśnienie w ostatnim wpisie, wpis do skasowania.

- Przeniesienie wątku do ukończonych i skasowanie ostatniego wpisu.

Ten chyba też można przenieść do ukończonych. Nie ma sensu czekać na wszystkich najemców.

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## EGOista

spam

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109604740&postcount=220


----------



## kamilost

^^
To na pewno, ja pytam o sposoby, czyli zasady. Osobny wątek nie wystarczy do zachowania spokoju patrząc po pierwszej wycieczce.


----------



## MajKeR_

Niech relatywista, który wywalił mój dzisiejszy post z PHP (napisany jakoś po 13), wywali też wszystkie posty markusa, a najlepiej zrzeknie się funkcji moderatora. Tak będzie najlepiej dla wszystkich.


----------



## k%

Trzeba widzę dopisać w tytule księgi, że żale z PHP nikogo tu nie obchodzą i rozdawać za to brigi bo wielu tutaj chyba ma problem z rozumieniem tekstu pisanego przez co temat ciągle wraca.

PHP to królestwo moje oraz TH, pod specjalnym nadzorem i jak się nie podoba można tam nie zaglądać bo brigi tam też są rozdawane według uznania i nie ma od nich odwołania, tak było od zawsze i będzie nadal.


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Pokaż mi wpierw ten "tekst pisany".



drugastrona said:


> Dobrze rozumiem sens użycia tego słowa - czytam ten wątek regularnie. To forum póki co trzyma poziom, a wszelkie przekleństwa tylko go obniżają. Jest mnóstwo for, na których można sobie poprzeklinać.
> W ferworze złości jak najbardziej używam przekleństw, ale pisanie na posta na publicznym forum to nie jest ferwor złości, tylko pisanie na zimno. Wszystko da się napisać, nie używając wulgaryzmów. Równajmy w górę, a nie do rynsztoka.


Ale to nie samo używanie wulgaryzmów jest równaniem do rynsztoka.

Zaryzykuję nawet stwierdzenie, że samo używanie wulgaryzmów nie jest czymś złym, ale pod jednym warunkiem: że nie rażą. To znaczy - "bronią się" w danej wypowiedzi, nadają jej jakiś konkretny wydźwięk i wyrzucenie ich z niej naprawdę zmienia jej wymowę. Tak było w tym przypadku: słowo "spierdolić" nadało zdaniu użytkownika kiedy300 mocy, a teraz nie wiadomo o co chodzi. Przy tym to zdanie nie miało żadnych (innych) znamion rynsztoka, bo było poprawne gramatycznie i językowo, no i nie było w nim żadnych osobistych wycieczek - jedynie stwierdzenie faktu, a właściwie odczucia.

Naprawdę, wywalenie z tego postu tego słowa jest przegięciem i cenzurą.

Chciałbym na dodatek zwrócić uwagę, że na tym forum nie ma ochrony przed wulgaryzmami - w jakimkolwiek języku. Czymże innym to jest, jak nie przyzwoleniem na ich używanie w rozsądny sposób?


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie napiszesz na forum po angielsku "c**j"  (chodzi mi o "c**t")


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Proszę wyczyścić temat z zapisów na wycieczkę:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109660557#post109660557


----------



## drugastrona

MajKeR_ said:


> Ale to nie samo używanie wulgaryzmów jest równaniem do rynsztoka.
> 
> Zaryzykuję nawet stwierdzenie, że samo używanie wulgaryzmów nie jest czymś złym, ale pod jednym warunkiem: że nie rażą. To znaczy - "bronią się" w danej wypowiedzi, nadają jej jakiś konkretny wydźwięk i wyrzucenie ich z niej naprawdę zmienia jej wymowę. Tak było w tym przypadku: słowo "spierdolić" nadało zdaniu użytkownika kiedy300 mocy, a teraz nie wiadomo o co chodzi. Przy tym to zdanie nie miało żadnych (innych) znamion rynsztoka, bo było poprawne gramatycznie i językowo, no i nie było w nim żadnych osobistych wycieczek - jedynie stwierdzenie faktu, a właściwie odczucia.


Nie nazywajmy szamba perfumerią. Jeżeli nie rozumiesz, że publiczne używanie wulgaryzmów to rynsztok i kompromitacja, to nic Ci nie pomoże.


----------



## zew_2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109666744&postcount=6263

Kolejna wycieczka osobista, z przekręcaniem nicka hno:


----------



## Fraantz

Jest na forum coś takiego jak ban na wszelki wypadek?  Na forum lubelskim zaczął pisać troll znany z forów lokalnych mediów... Trochę sami uderzyliśmy w stół i oczywiście nożyczki się odezwały  Już zaczął rozrabiać, może nie jest to coś strasznego, ale zapewniam że będzie gorzej... Wątek zaczyna się od tego postu Khana, a tutaj i niżej zaczyna odyzwać się sam zainteresowany...

EDIT: Dziękuję


----------



## 625

Nie na wszelki wypadek, już się wystarczająco przedstawił.


----------



## nikmin

no to może by i usunąć przy okazji, wszystkie z nim pieszczoty, poczynając od postu 3724


----------



## MajKeR_

drugastrona said:


> Nie nazywajmy szamba perfumerią. Jeżeli nie rozumiesz, że publiczne używanie wulgaryzmów to rynsztok i kompromitacja, to nic Ci nie pomoże.


Tobie też nic nie pomoże w jakiekolwiek dyskusji, skoro na polemikę odpowiadasz lekceważącą wycieczką osobistą.


----------



## 625

MajKeR_ said:


> Tobie też nic nie pomoże w jakiekolwiek dyskusji, skoro na polemikę odpowiadasz lekceważącą wycieczką osobistą.


Jeszcze jeden post i będzie brig za trollowanie.


----------



## chemmobile

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od nr 1457 do 1464 z wątku [Polska] Energetyka jądrowa do wątku [Polska] Bogactwa mineralne. Zrobiła się dyskusja nie w temacie m.in. z mojej winy


----------



## Sponsor

Z wątku o skokach, komentarz zbędny.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109703725&postcount=2856


----------



## Eyk88

^^ W sumie nick dobrze pasuje


----------



## truman-lodge

To co, trzeba będzie ten wątek przechrzcić na "*[Bydgoszcz] Trasa Uniwersytecka*" i przenieść do ukończonych. O to właśnie proszę


----------



## krystiand

Dlaczego do ukończonych? A II etap? 

PS. I tak zła księga, infra drogowa ma swoją :troll:


----------



## Adolf Warski

Proszę o zwrócenie uwagi użytkowników, żeby likwidować śmieciowe podpisy "wysłane z". Kogo to obchodzi, kto jaki ma telefon?

Tu przykładowe:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109721780&postcount=26562
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109721910&postcount=10874
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109714438&postcount=2315


----------



## Bastian.

Towarzyszu Warski wydaje mi się że z tymi podpisami może być problem. One są chyba dodawane automatycznie przy wysyłaniu posta, bo nie raz widziałem że ktoś pisał posta po polsku a podpis był po angielsku.


----------



## michael_siberia

Pamiętacie, który to kolega z działu warszawskiego narzekał na martwe forum? Bo chciałbym mu przekazać, że aktualnie wątek z ostatnim wpisem sprzed 1,5 godziny potrafi być w dziale drogowym na drugiej stronie.


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526295&page=320
Proszę o wyczyszczenie wątku z kolejnej bezsensownej wojenki arafat11 vs Strzala. Wiecznie toczą te swoje wojenki w każdym możliwym wątku gdzie mowa o lotnictwie, to już jest nudne. Wielokrotnie pisałem im, żeby dali sobie po ignorze (jeden dawno temu twierdził, że ma drugiego zignorowanego), ale dalej to samo. Ile można?


----------



## pedro_kosz

_Clarkson_ jest potrzebny, aby utemperować pewnego rajdowca:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521996&page=407


----------



## bloniaq_s8

obrażanie uczuć religijnych to łamanie prawa w Polsce :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109916197&postcount=52518
prośba o del

_ok.AA._

thx


----------



## ReefGear

To chyba nie jest poziom wypowiedzi pożądany na tym forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109904797&postcount=2194
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109914320&postcount=2199
___
przeczyszczony, P-S


----------



## truman-lodge

krystiand said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526295&page=320
> Proszę o wyczyszczenie wątku z kolejnej bezsensownej wojenki arafat11 vs Strzala. Wiecznie toczą te swoje wojenki w każdym możliwym wątku gdzie mowa o lotnictwie, to już jest nudne. Wielokrotnie pisałem im, żeby dali sobie po ignorze (jeden dawno temu twierdził, że ma drugiego zignorowanego), ale dalej to samo. Ile można?



Podbijam i przebijam: proszę o co najmniej 2 tygodnie briga dla Strzaly. Z prostej przyczyny: nie jesteśmy w przedszkolu, a rozpierducha, jaką robi w wątku o lotnisku przeciwko arafatowi, jest skrajnie irytująca, kompletnie oderwana od tematyki wątki i swoim poziomem właśnie tam - do przedszkola - się nadaje. Noż kuźwa, ile można to znosić. Proszę o surową karę, żebyśmy chociaż przez okres świąteczny mieli od niego spokój.


----------



## 625

Tydzień.


----------



## demoos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1112731
Kolejne wcielenie adam2013?


Styl mi od poczatku pasowal na niego.

Ciach/BB


----------



## jar_007

[Wrocław] Stadion Olimpijski i Pola Marsowe oraz Basen, ul. Wejherowska [+ World Games 2017]
Nazwa tego wątku wydaje mi się mocno ekwilibrystyczna. 
Może lepiej:
[Wrocław] Inwestycje na World Games 2017 (Stadion Olimpijski, basen ul. Wejherowska) 
albo samo
[Wrocław] World Games 2017 (Stadion Olimpijski, Pola Marsowe, basen ul. Wejherowska)


----------



## bloniaq_s8

prośba o usunięcie zdjęć z cytatów (albo tagów img) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109977384&postcount=5332

_Zrobione.AA._


----------



## chr.is

Zwracam się o otagowanie mojego wątku fotograficznego o Szczecinie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684994

tagiem "szczecin".

Dziękuję.

_ok.AA._


----------



## Mateusz

Prosze o zmiane nazwy tego watku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=880024

na: [Jelenia Góra] Hotel Hampton by Hilton

_ok.AA._


----------



## dobisz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094

Proszę o ograniczenie w tytule zakresu wątku do budowy a nie futurologii. Od kilku stron zrobiło się straszne zamieszanie a mamy kilka innych watków, które bardziej pasują. Kilka osób wypowiadało się w tej kwestii aby to uporządkować. Może tez nalezałoby przesunąć kilkadziesiąt ostatnich postów do tematu "wizje metra"


----------



## zoviet

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544808&page=14

Użytkownik serwis21 nie stosuje się do wcześniejszych zaleceń

*Ban/BB*


----------



## bloganista

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=735

W wydziale _Transport miejski i regionalny - Warszawa budowa metro linia II_
post nr. 14694 
prosze o przezuczenie post z mapą do odpowiedniego wątku na temat wizje metra.

Post ten autorstwa _micro-jr_ ma mało wspólnego z II linią metra.



dobisz said:


> Proszę o ograniczenie w tytule zakresu wątku do budowy a nie futurologii. Od kilku stron zrobiło się straszne zamieszanie a mamy kilka innych watków, które bardziej pasują. Kilka osób wypowiadało się w tej kwestii aby to uporządkować. Może tez nalezałoby przesunąć kilkadziesiąt ostatnich postów do tematu "wizje metra"


 Nalezy przesunąć ostatni post (nr. 14694) który zupełnie odszedł od tematu, reszta na tej stronie to mniej więcej w porządku.


.


----------



## Eyk88

Kulturalni kibice wzięli szabelki w dłoń. klik


----------



## MichalJ

dobisz said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094
> 
> Proszę o ograniczenie w tytule zakresu wątku do budowy a nie futurologii. Od kilku stron zrobiło się straszne zamieszanie a mamy kilka innych watków, które bardziej pasują. Kilka osób wypowiadało się w tej kwestii aby to uporządkować. Może tez nalezałoby przesunąć kilkadziesiąt ostatnich postów do tematu "wizje metra"


Podbijam. Wątek o budowie II linii nie jest miejscem na dywagacje o Gocławiu.


----------



## phantom_x

Podbijam.


> Uważam, iż w tytule niniejszego wątku (budowa II linii metra) powinien znajdować się dopisek informujący, że dyskusja tutaj powinna ograniczać się tylko do obecnie prowadzonej budowy
> 
> Z kolei wątek na temat wizji rozwoju metra powinien obejmować planowane odcinki linii II oraz następne linie (III, IV).
> 
> Po dyskusji w obu wspomnianych wątkach wyraźnie widać, że temat dalszego przebiegu linii II oraz temat przebiegu kolejnych linii i odgałęzień, *wzajemnie się przenikają*


----------



## Eyk88

Eyk88 said:


> Kulturalni kibice wzięli szabelki w dłoń. klik


Ponawiam. Dalej OT.


----------



## bartek76

Pytanko techniczne.

W ciągu kliku ostatnich dni zamieściłem kilkanaście postów ale ich licznik stoi w miejscu.
Coś się zwiesiło na forum?


----------



## zew_2

bartek76 said:


> Pytanko techniczne.
> 
> W ciągu kliku ostatnich dni zamieściłem kilkanaście postów ale ich licznik stoi w miejscu.
> Coś się zwiesiło na forum?


Licznik pokazuje tylko wartościowe posty 


HP nie zlicza.


----------



## pmaciej7

Pisałeś w działach, w których posty się nie liczą.


----------



## bartek76

pmaciej7 said:


> Pisałeś w działach, w których posty się nie liczą.


Ok, dzięki. Nigdy nie zwróciłem na to uwagi.


----------



## Krzycho

zew_2 said:


> Licznik pokazuje tylko wartościowe posty
> 
> 
> ....


Żaden dział na FPW nie ma tylu postów, co HP....No dobra, może poza tymi głupimi ulicami


----------



## michael_siberia

Porcja betonu mile widziana:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338277&page=196


----------



## Melankolic

Można prosić o wyedytowanie tytułu i zamianę słowa Hiszpania na Świat bo możliwe, że się bardziej światowo zrobi w wątku 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=41318528#post41318528

Dzięki

_ok.AA._


----------



## arafat11

jamjest said:


> A jeżeli chodzi o Moskwę i Reykyaviku nigdy nie wspomniałem o bezpośrednich połączeniach *głąbię.*


Kolega trochę za bardzo się wczuwa...


----------



## tur

Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku militarnego  na "Wątek militarny [wojna z Niemcami i Rosją oraz dzisiaj jest jak w 1939 = brig] .

Co 10-15 stron wątku odbywa się dyskusja na tematy "geopolityczne" o tym, jakie mamy szansę w wojnie z Niemcami, czy Rosja zaatakuje nas jutro albo czy zrobią to razem, jak w 1939? Niech stworzą sobie wątek political fiction i jakiś drugi na temat rewizjonizmu, a wątek militarny zostawią w spokoju i pozwolą na jakąś w miarę merytoryczną dyskusję na tematy militarne.


----------



## Asinus

Istnieją już zresztą przecież wątki o stosunkach polsko-niemieckich i polsko-rosyjskich w dziale Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka.


----------



## olo1d

Chciałbym kogoś poprosić o posprzątanie i/lub zamknięcie na parę dni wątku:
[Białystok] Lotnisko 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249871&page=99

Powód
od jakiś 6 stron dyskusja zmierza w kierunku poziomu onetu, zahaczając o personalne złośliwości (Przykład: "w nadchodzącym Nowym Roku wszystkim życzę tak dobrego samopoczucia jakie ma jamjest no i oczywiście tego, aby Airport Białystok stał się międzykontynentalnym hubem ").


----------



## Czapka

Wyspa said:


> Łyse ścierwo jest zadowolone, bo pewie takie zadanie miało to gówno przywiezione w teczce.





Wyspa said:


> Leć i naskarż. To w Twoim stylu.


Kolegę chyba poniosły emocje. Proszę o interwencję w wątku o bydgoskim lotnisku.

ban - pm7


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

Chciałbym zgłosić swoją kandydaturę na moderatora wątków dotyczących relacji Polski z krajami wschodnimi, ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem wątku polsko-białoruskiego.

Moją propozycję motywuję tym, że są to wątki o szczególnie wysokiej częstotliwości pojawiania się postów o bardzo niskim poziomie, agresywnych, obraźliwych, prowokacyjnych. Ze względu na międzynarodowy charakter tych wątków ważne jest, by dyskusje przebiegały na zasadach wzajemnego szacunku i były merytoryczne. Niestety co pewien czas dochodzi tam do ostrych awantur, i poziom wątku niepotrzebnie pikuje.

Uważam moją kandydaturę za właściwą, ponieważ jestem wieloletnim aktywnym uczestnikiem tego forum, zarówno części polskiej, jak i białoruskiej. Nigdy nie otrzymałem bana ani briga, staram się zawsze zachęcać rozmówców do łagodzenia retoryki, otwartości na argumenty innych i do porozumienia. Zajmuję się tematyką wschodnią od 10 lat, znam bardzo wielu ludzi stamtąd, dlatego mam dobre wyczucie, które kontrowersyjne posty są wynikiem niewiedzy lub różnic kulturowych, a które trollingiem i szukaniem dymu.

Zobowiązuję się do zachowywania wysokiego poziomu dyskusji w tych wątkach poprzez łagodne perswadowanie niewłaściwych zachowań i usuwanie postów o nikłej wartości merytorycznej, zanim doprowadzą do kłótni.

Liczę na pozytywne rozpatrzenie mojego wniosku


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

A może jeszcze deklaracja, że jeszcze coś byś moderował, na pewno by pomogła sprawie? Które wątki często odwiedzasz?


----------



## Adolf Warski

Wypowiem się za, a nawet przeciw. 
Oczywiście za kandydaturą Tomasza, gdyby uznać, że chodzi nam o rzeczową dyskusję.
Niestety, te wątki nie są po to, by być merytoryczne, a żeby biadolić nad tym, że prześladuje się wyższą kulturowo polskość, nie klęka przed polskim panem, Lwów nie jest nasz, itd., a także żeby trolle z Rosji mogły się czasem wyszumieć nie tylko u siebie.
W tym sensie przeciw.


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> A może jeszcze deklaracja, że jeszcze coś byś moderował, na pewno by pomogła sprawie? Które wątki często odwiedzasz?


W takim razie chętnie zajmę się także wątkami warszawskimi.


----------



## odyseush

Ja byłbym za, ale obawiam się że znajdując zrozumienie rusofobii kolegi po przeczytaniu jego wypowiedzi o rozstaniu z cytuję "wrogą Polsce" białoruską dziewczyną mógłbym "potknąć się w drodze do pracy".

No chyba że mnie też mianujecie na zasadzie wolnego strzelca, tak żebym był ban resistant. Obiecuję wtedy stać na straży porządku prawnego III Rzeczypospolitej. Do samego końca. Mojego lub jej.


----------



## wonsbelfer

Przeciw. Nie może być moderatorem ktoś , kto reprezentuje wyłącznie jedną, oczywiście "jedynie słuszną" opcję. Bo w tym względzie jego wiarygodność będzie na poziomie trzydolarowego banknotu.


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

odyseush said:


> Ja byłbym za, ale obawiam się że znajdując zrozumienie rusofobii kolegi po przeczytaniu jego wypowiedzi o rozstaniu z cytuję "wrogą Polsce" białoruską dziewczyną mógłbym "potknąć się w drodze do pracy".


To są insynuacje na temat mojego życia prywatnego. Nie życzę sobie komentarzy pod adresem moich bliskich na forum publicznym. Już pomijam fakt, że wypowiedź jest kompletnie bez sensu.



wonsbelfer said:


> Nie może być moderatorem ktoś , kto reprezentuje wyłącznie jedną, oczywiście "jedynie słuszną" opcję.


Nie reprezentuję żadnych "opcji", a jedynie siebie. W dyskusjach wyrażam moje poglądy, tak jak każdy z nas. Nie znaczy to, że mam zamiar wykorzystywać pozycję moderatora do rozprawy z kimkolwiek z moich rozmówców. Przeciwnie, zgodnie z zasadami Wikipedii, w której pracuję, w przypadku ewentualnych sporów z którymś z użytkowników mam zamiar zwracać się o arbitraż do innego moderatora. Z resztą blokowanie ludzi nie jest w mojej naturze, prawdę mówiąc nigdy nikogo nie zablokowałem nawet na swoim FB .


----------



## wonsbelfer

Tomasz M. Bladyniec said:


> Nie reprezentuję żadnych "opcji", a jedynie siebie. W dyskusjach wyrażam moje poglądy, tak jak każdy z nas. Nie znaczy to, że mam zamiar wykorzystywać pozycję moderatora do rozprawy z kimkolwiek z moich rozmówców. Przeciwnie, zgodnie z zasadami Wikipedii, w której pracuję, w przypadku ewentualnych sporów z którymś z użytkowników mam zamiar zwracać się o arbitraż do innego moderatora. Z resztą blokowanie ludzi nie jest w mojej naturze, prawdę mówiąc nigdy nikogo nie zablokowałem nawet na swoim FB .


"Ja bajki tak lubię ogromnie"
Do rzeczy: znacznie mniej kontrowersyjnym kandydatem (jeśli w ogóle taki jest niezbędny) byłby najbardziej zasłużony - nie tylko na skalę SSC - dla kwestii polsko-białoruskich Mariop07


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

wonsbelfer said:


> "Ja bajki tak lubię ogromnie"


Proszę o konstruktywne uwagi, jeżeli je masz.


----------



## MajKeR_

Tego typu żałosną retorykę stosuje w wątku "Koleje Śląskie" niejaki leslaw20:



leslaw20 said:


> Ty jesteś gorszy niż KGB, UB, CBŚ, ABW, FBI, CIA, SCOTLANDYARD, EUROPOL i INTERPOL razem wzięte.
> Nie lubię donosicieli. Nie bronię pijaków, nie znam tej sytuacji. Nie możemy być nawet pewni, że Zylx mówi prawdę, co jasnowidzem jesteś? A nawet jak mówi, wiesz czemu takie zdarzenie miało miejsce, może pracownik załamał się psychicznie, członek rodziny poważnie zachorował, ktoś mu zmarł etc. etc., powodów takiego zachowania może być wiele, a wszystkie one stanowią okoliczność łagodzącą, dlatego najlepszym wyjściem jest konfrontacja i biorąc pod uwagę okoliczności łagodzące powinny być podjęta decyzje.
> A jak takeś cwany to czemu nie oskarżasz ludzi z powództwa cywilnego, do których masz zastrzeżenia, Polak mądry w domu, ale w sądzie to cichy i strachliwy.


Zgłaszam, bo przegiął pierwszym zdaniem.

Może i to nie są żadne wielkie wycieczki osobiste (zarówno tu, jak i gdzie indziej - np. w wątku "Tramwaje Śląskie"), ale na pewno sprowadzanie dyskusji do żałosnego poziomu. I warto byłoby go za to utemperować.

Ja donosicieli lubię.  Kiedy mają rację.


----------



## odyseush

Tomasz M. Bladyniec said:


> To są insynuacje na temat mojego życia prywatnego. Nie życzę sobie komentarzy pod adresem moich bliskich na forum publicznym. Już pomijam fakt, że wypowiedź jest kompletnie bez sensu.


a) *sam* ten fakt opisałeś, ja tylko wyraziłem opinię w świetle tego i innych postów. Opisując fakty na forum, oraz wyrażając różne opinie, musisz liczyć się z tym że inni użytkownicy będą się do nich odnosić. Nie zawsze w sposób przychylny. 
b) jakich bliskich? :nuts: Ach te złamane serca
c) tak bez sensu, że mi pmki piszesz.

Jednak dobrze skojarzyłem bo:

Wyrób flejmopodobny toczy się w wątku od 1go stycznia (pojawienie się andiego49) moim zdaniem bliżej temu wszystkiemu komedii niż jakiejś zaciętej wymiany zdań. 

O godzinie 11:27 PM pojawia się mój post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110215397&postcount=8517 (druga część nie jest do Tomasza)

Nie odnosisz się do niego w wątku natomiast w przeciągu godziny nagle wyrażasz zainteresowanie moderacją wiadomego wątku. Tyle żółci się tam przelało przez te wszystkie lata, a Ty nagle doznałeś olśnienia, że trzeba to moderować... 

Oczywiście że nie powinieneś być moderatorem w tamtym wątku. Nie masz za grosz poczucia humoru i dystansu do siebie. Nie mówiąc już o tym, że tak jak pisał przedmówca reprezentujesz jedynie słuszny pogląd co źle wróży swobodzie wypowiedzi.

Tam nie potrzeba moderatora, użytkownicy świetnie radzą sobie sami. Wystarczy, że Beton tam zagląda, który jest chyba jednym z najbardziej obiektywnych modów na tym forum.


----------



## drugastrona

To ja też bym chciał zostać moderatorem wątków warszawskich w Inwestycjach. Nie dawałbym brigów, ale przenosiłbym oftopy do hydeparku, bo niektórych wątków nie da się czytać. Zgadzacie się?


----------



## LubiePiwo

To ja poproszę o moderację Trójmiejskiego Hydeparku  Jest tam sporo osób, które się mylą.


----------



## partyzantka

A ja chcę bydgoskich, bo tam nie ma moda w ogóle, a od razu prewencyjnie zbanowałabym kilka osób, których nie lubię albo - co gorsza - podpadły mi poza Internetem!


----------



## takisobiektoś

Zaraz polecą brigi za zaśmiecanie księgi


----------



## bloniaq_s8

w sumie to i ja bym funkcją moderatora nie pogardził...


:troll:


----------



## p23szl

To jak jest już taki koncert życzeń to ja poproszę o moderatora w dziale: "*Turystyka miejska i nie tylko*" tylko 6,1 tys. postów. Nie zaszkodzę, a nuż nagle przyda się moderator.... a jak nie przyda się to się na placu pochwale.


----------



## Bastian.

Czytam i czytam i śmiać mi się chce. Akurat ostatnio myślałem o wyborach nowego moda. I przyszedł mi do głowy los77, TommeT i Tygrys. A tu proszę kandydaci sami się zgłaszają.


----------



## Han Solo

Co to za koncert życzeń? Jakaś promocja noworoczna, modostwo rozdają?


----------



## kamilost

Ja tylko przypomnę, że podobno Jan kręci nosem na liczbę 19 obecnych (ówczesnych?) moderatorów i chętnie by ją obniżył.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Chyba potrzebna jest interwencja:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274310&page=879


----------



## Asinus

^^ Awantura usunięta. Stiggy i drugastrona - po ostrzeżeniu.


----------



## Adolf Warski

kamilost said:


> Ja tylko przypomnę, że podobno Jan kręci nosem na liczbę 19 obecnych (ówczesnych?) moderatorów i chętnie by ją obniżył.


To była taka miejska legenda, rozpowiadana po to, żeby odpowiadać na wszystkie wnioski o moderatorstwo.
Ten model odpowiedzi natrętom jest znany od dawna, jako np. "car tak chciał", "Unia każe", itd.


----------



## PE 099

Im dłużej czytam ten koncert życzeń, tym bardziej mi się podoba 
Za niedługo w niektórych wątkach będą przy takim rozmachu rozmawiać ze sobą moderatorzy z moderatorami wzajemnie się banując i wycinając posty.
Miejcie litość


----------



## drugastrona

Asinus said:


> ^^ Awantura usunięta. Stiggy i drugastrona - po ostrzeżeniu.


Poniosło mnie, fakt. Ale co zrobić z osobnikiem, który ordynarnie kłamie i wmawia, że piszę "A", kiedy ja piszę "-A"? Czy jest to na naszym forum bezkarne? Odechciewa się udzielać tutaj.


----------



## Han Solo

drugastrona said:


> Poniosło mnie, fakt. Ale co zrobić z osobnikiem, który ordynarnie kłamie i wmawia, że piszę "A", kiedy ja piszę "-A"?.


I pomyśleć, że mi za to płacą...


----------



## Stiggy

Orientuje się ktoś czy po zablokowaniu konkretnego użytkownika można od niego dostawać prywatne wiadomości? Wydaje mi się, że kiedyś nie było takiej możliwości, a teraz okazuje się, że jest.  Jasne, zawsze można skasować wiadomość bez czytania, ale nie po to wrzucam idiotę do ignorowanych, żeby zajmować się kasowaniem PM-ek. Dziwne...


----------



## drugastrona

Stiggy said:


> Orientuje się ktoś czy po zablokowaniu konkretnego użytkownika można od niego dostawać prywatne wiadomości? Wydaje mi się, że kiedyś nie było takiej możliwości, a teraz okazuje się, że jest.  Jasne, zawsze można skasować wiadomość bez czytania, ale nie po to wrzucam *idiotę* do ignorowanych, żeby zajmować się kasowaniem PM-ek. Dziwne...


Cytuję na wszelki wypadek, gdyby miał skasować swojego posta.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie poniższego postu - reklama.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110253050&postcount=2303


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Do ukończonych:

- [Wrocław] Biurowiec Aquarius Business House
-  [Wrocław] Biurowiec Delta, Dąbrowskiego 44
-  [Wrocław] Biurowiec na placu Strzeleckim
-  [Wrocław] Apartamenty Wiśniowa
-  [Wrocław] Rozbudowa Teatru Muzycznego Capitol

^^
zrobione
625


----------



## Bastian.

Wracając do sprawy modów. Ja uważam że ich obecna ilość jest dobra ale kilkoma kolejnymi bym "nie pogardził". Jan nie zna nas dobrze i nie wie do czego jesteśmy zdolni. Uważam ze im więcej modów tym łatwiej utrzymać porządek. Po za tym część obecnej grupy nie jest tak aktywna jak kiedyś z powodu różnych życiowych wydarzeń że tak powiem. I mimo iż mamy 19 modów to jednak nie wszyscy mogą swoja funkcję wykonywać. Może tych co już nie mają czasu wysłać na zasłużony odpoczynek i wybrać na ich miejsce nowych?.

I żeby nie było gadania, nie pcham się na stołek moda. Niby by się chciało modem być ale uważam że się nie nadaję. Zaznaczam też że to tylko moje przemyślenia, nie zamierzam jakiejś rewolucji wywoływać.


----------



## Iwan

A ja tylko porposze o wieksza aktywnosc modow w dziale Infrastruktura kolejowa. Zdarzalo sie czekac dlugo na realizacje wnioskow w kolejowej ksiedze.


----------



## bartek76

Wobec obecnej fali moderatorskich autowniosków ja chciałbym złożyć wniosek o zmoderowanie samego siebie. Solennie obiecowywuję iż brigi (bany z przyczyn naturalnych a także osobistych nie będą poddawane analizie) będę sobie wręczał rozważnie, po dużym oraz głębokim namyśle nad istotą i treścią rozpatrywanego zagadnienia, z uwzględnieniem wszystkich zaistniałych okoliczności, ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem imperatywów o charakterze immanentnie łagodzącym.


----------



## el nino

Argumentum ad personam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110259200&postcount=460

_skasowane.AA._


----------



## Mruczek

kamilost said:


> Ja tylko przypomnę, że podobno Jan kręci nosem na liczbę 19 obecnych (ówczesnych?) moderatorów i chętnie by ją obniżył.


Jakiś czas temu słyszałem, że Jan kategorycznie wyklucza, by liczba polskich modów miała wzrosnąć ponad tuzin. No, w ostateczności trzynastu

Wcześniejszych kategorycznych zapewnień nie znam, bo dołączyłem dopiero u progu 2009:troll:


----------



## MarcinK

^^ To niech zagraniczni moderują, wystarczy się nauczyć języka, to nic trudnego, skoro ja go znam od niepamiętnych czasów


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Chciałbym zapytać czy w zakresie obowiązków moderatorów jest obrażanie innych uzytkowników? Jeśli tak to przepraszam i nie mam więcej pytań.



> Stań *pieprzony egoisto* na tym wiadukcie, obróć się o jakieś 90 stopni w prawo, a jak zobaczysz domy, to idź i powiedz ich mieszkańcom, że przez skutecznie działające lobby ekranowe nie będziesz miał widoku i to jest paranoja.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110264040&postcount=5136

Pytanie retoryczne - na ile dni briga zastałby oceniony "zwykły user" za taki wist?
Nieważne czy PMaciej7 miał rację czy nie - nerwy w konserwy proponuję.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Było już kiedyś mówione, że jeśli szukasz równego traktowania to trafiłeś na złe forum


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Odczułem to już na własnej skórze .
Pierwszy raz natomiast widzę żeby mod bluzgał innego usera, ciekawostka przyrodnicza taka


----------



## Offspring

Co się stało z warszawskim forumowiczem *anakin*? Kiedyś bardzo aktywny, niemal codzień pisał kilka postów, potem zamilkł?


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

Podobno zmarł. Ale chętnie dowiem się więcej, więc jeśli ktoś coś wie, to dołączam do pytania.


----------



## TommeT

Offspring said:


> Co się stało z warszawskim forumowiczem *anakin*? Kiedyś bardzo aktywny, niemal codzień pisał kilka postów, potem zamilkł?


Nie żyje.


----------



## wonsbelfer

del


----------



## zew_2

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Odczułem to już na własnej skórze .
> Pierwszy raz natomiast widzę żeby mod bluzgał innego usera, ciekawostka przyrodnicza taka


Lepsze bluzganie niż brig jak wypowiadasz się nie po jego myśli albo zabraknie mu argumentów.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

A co z delfinem?


----------



## LubiePiwo

I co z Lessi,ty mój! ?


----------



## pmaciej7

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Pytanie retoryczne - na ile dni briga zastałby oceniony "zwykły user" za taki wist?
> Nieważne czy PMaciej7 miał rację czy nie - nerwy w konserwy proponuję.


Szkoda, że zacytowałeś bez kontekstu. 

Szkoda, że dla ciebie wolność słowa jest tylko w jedną stronę - kiedy można całkowicie bezkarnie i bez żadnych dowodów pisać o układach, o rączce myjącej rączkę, o lobby ekranowym itd.

Chcesz wysokiej jakości forum? Oświadczam zatem, że od teraz za każdego takiego insynuującego posta będę dawał bana bez dalszych ostrzeżeń. 

A swoją drogą ktoś, nie ma za grosz empatii dla innej osoby, której pod oknami wybudowano drogę ekspresową, pozostawiajać ją z hałasem 24 h/dobę i 365 dni w roku, bo najważniejsze są widoki podczas jazdy, nie zasługuje na lepsze określenie niż pieprzony egoistą.


----------



## Eyk88

A szczerze przyznaj, szary użytkownik by miał a coś takiego briga na parę dni, prawda?


----------



## drugastrona

pmaciej7 said:


> Szkoda, że zacytowałeś bez kontekstu.
> 
> Szkoda, że dla ciebie wolność słowa jest tylko w jedną stronę - kiedy można całkowicie bezkarnie i bez żadnych dowodów pisać o układach, o rączce myjącej rączkę, o lobby ekranowym itd.
> 
> Chcesz wysokiej jakości forum? Oświadczam zatem, że od teraz za każdego takiego insynuującego posta będę dawał bana bez dalszych ostrzeżeń.
> 
> A swoją drogą ktoś, nie ma za grosz empatii dla innej osoby, której pod oknami wybudowano drogę ekspresową, pozostawiajać ją z hałasem 24 h/dobę i 365 dni w roku, bo najważniejsze są widoki podczas jazdy, nie zasługuje na lepsze określenie niż pieprzony egoistą.


Żenujące tłumaczenie z Twojej strony. I to moderator, który powinien świecić przykładem. Nie wolno używać takich słów na forum. Nie masz prawa wywyższać się ponad zwykłych użytkowników. Lecz się, pieprzony egoisto.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Maciej napisałem, że nieważne czy miałeś rację czy nie w tym sporze ponieważ nic nie daje Ci prawa mówić do kogoś "pieprzony egoisto". A teraz widzę, że jeszcze dalej to ciągniesz. W ten sposób zaniżasz poziom forum, na którym to poziomie większości z nas zależy, Tobie również wydawało mi się. Jaka infrakcja byłaby podjęta wobec "szeregowego" uzytkownika za taki tekst? Teraz jeszcze kolejny raz straszysz natychmiastowym banowaniem. Ja jestem tą sytuacją zażenowany.


----------



## Eyk88

drugastrona said:


> Nie wolno używać takich słów na forum. Nie masz prawa wywyższać się ponad zwykłych użytkowników. Lecz się, pieprzony egoisto.


^^ To też trochę żenujące... Nawołujesz do przestrzegania netykiety samemu ją łamiąc.


----------



## .kp

Ja za użycie słowa: "pizduś" pod adresem nieokreślonej z imienia i nazwiska, abstrakcyjnej postaci, w PoGo, nie pod adresem żadnego z innych użytkowników forum - dostałem kilkudniowego briga, nikt nie wnikał w kontekst, a brig był ponoć za sam wulgaryzm. Czy "pizduś" jest mniej czy bardziej wulgarny od "pieprzonego egoisty"? 

Od kiedy to wolność słowa daje także swobodę w rzucaniu epitetami? Nie zrównujmy tego, bo to nadużycie. W ten sposób, jeśli będziesz chciał być honorowy, to od teraz powinieneś pobłażać każdemu, kto komuś nawrzuca, bo przecież wpisujesz to uprawnienie w zakres wolności słowa. 



> Oświadczam zatem, że od teraz za każdego takiego insynuującego posta będę dawał bana bez dalszych ostrzeżeń.


Ciekawe co na to pozostała część moderacji, chętnie przeczytam co myślą na ten temat.


----------



## drugastrona

Eyk88 said:


> ^^ To też trochę żenujące... Nawołujesz do przestrzegania netykiety samemu ją łamiąc.


No co - do "lecz się" doszedł kolejny bluzg oficjalnie zaaprobowany przez moderatorów, czyli "pieprzony egoisto". Jeżeli nikt nie zareaguje na post Stiggyego wyżej, w którym nazwał mnie idiotą, to znaczy, że od dziś można bezkarnie nazywać innego forumowicza "idiotą" pod aprobatą moderatorów. Warto sobie zapisać. A może jeszcze bardziej opłaca się napisać do Jana? On trochę zna polski.


----------



## Eyk88

Ok, a przechodząc pod klatką obok dresów i słuchając tego co mówią też przenosisz to do mowy codziennej? 

Zachowaj mowę na poziomie, bo chyba to odróżnia forum od onetu i nie staraj się zejść na niższy poziom.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Dlaczego piszesz to do mnie, a nie do pmacieja7? On wyznacza tu standardy, nie ja. Ale wychodzi na to, że pmaciej7 przedstawia poziom onetu. Już kolejny użytkownik to dostrzega.


----------



## demoos

Gdzie jest w bluzg w "pieprzony egoisto"?
Egoista bluzgiem nie jest, pieprzony tez nie. 
To tak jesli chodzi o scislosc.

Ja mam propozycje. Karajmy od dzis za wszystko co jest nie tak. Kazdego po rowno. A po dwoch miesiacach final bedzie taki, ze 3/4 ludzi powie iz "moderatorom sie w glowach pierdoli i karaja za wszystko".
Luzowanie posladow przez moderatorow jak widac jest BE, a karanie zawsze i za wszystko bedzie jeszcze gorsze.
Kazdemu sie nie da dogodzic.


----------



## Eyk88

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Dlaczego piszesz to do mnie, a nie do pmacieja7?


Pmaciej popełnił błąd i brnie w nim dalej, nie rozumiem tylko czemu idziesz za Nim w tym momencie.


Niestety. Zdarza się, że rodzaj kary na forum zależy od humoru moderatora. Wydaje mi się, że najlepszym wyjściem będzie jakiś kodeks, w którym jasno będzie zapisane ile i za co grozi?


----------



## takisobiektoś

Wam nigdy nie puściły nerwy na forum? Wiem, wiem , to moderator , ale bez przesady.Teraz zleci się tu stado hien , które miały z PMaciejem na pieńku hno:


----------



## Eyk88

Ale tu nie chodzi o to, że komuś puszczą nerwy. Zdarza się. 

Tylko, że innemu użytkownikowi też mogą czasem nerwy puścić i dostanie za to briga. A pmaciej7 nazywa to wolnością słowa i nie widzi w tym nic złego. Nawet nie przeprosi za wyskok.

Jak już wolność słowa, to dla wszystkich.



Swoją drogą, od moderatora można więcej wymagać...


----------



## drugastrona

Tak, puściły mi ze dwa dni temu i dostałem ostrzeżenie od moderatora za nazwanie innego użytkownika bezczelnym kłamcą albo totalnym debilem. Czyli takich określeń nie wolno używać. Najwyraźniej jednak można nazywać do woli "pieprzonym egoistą" i "idiotą", skoro nie ma reakcji moderatorów. No i klasyczne już "Lecz się".


----------



## .kp

takisobiektoś;110275889 said:


> Wam nigdy nie puściły nerwy na forum? Wiem, wiem , to moderator , ale bez przesady.Teraz zleci się tu stado hien , które miały z PMaciejem na pieńku hno:


Uważaj, bo insynuujesz!


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

A ile razy kasujemy jakieś ostre dyskusje, gdzie padają gorsze słowa i nikt nie ponosi z tego tytułu konsekwencji, bo czasami lepiej zrobić del i tyle. Wielu userów nawet nie wie co się działo, bo posty szybko znikają. I nie ma sprawy, ale pmaciej7 napisał co napisał i jest to wałkowane, bo to moderator. Nikt tu nie jest i nie będzie święty. Czasami można się wkurzyć na kolejną dyskusję o kontrowersyjnych barierach (w omawianej sytuacji akurat są potrzebne). Gdy ktoś z nas (zwykły obywatel) chlapnie sobie w miejskiej przestrzeni, to każdy to oleje. Gdyby bluzgnie polityk, to od razu będzie pasek w TVN24 i powszechna debata. Czujecie analogię? Dla jasności - ja tylko przedstawiam punkt widzenia. 

Jasny kodeks? Łatwo się pisze. To dla prostego przykładu:

Ile za dwa wulgaryzmy skierowane do innego usera, a ile za trzy wulgaryzmy, a do tego takie "dodatki" jak: pierwsze przewinienie, drugie, trzecie. Dorzućmy jeszcze trolling, o tu będzie najtrudniej ocenić. I teraz wyobraź sobie ile czasu tracimy na sprawdzenie "tabelki kar" i podjęcie decyzji. W tym czasie na forum robi się bałagan, bo zamiast szybko podjąć decyzję bawimy się w mini sądy. Moderowanie zawsze budzi kontrowersje, bo ktoś dostanie dzień, a ktoś inny tydzień itd. Jeden moderator woli del, a inny od razu brig/ban. Forum funkcjonuje od lat, wielu z Was nigdy nie załapało się na jakąkolwiek karę i nie załapie, bo włącza funkcję samokontroli wypowiedzi.


----------



## Eyk88

Rozumiem, ja dostałem kiedyś wkleiłem zdjęcie ogrodzenia pod napięciem, wieżyczek strażniczych jako przykład zabezpieczeń, żeby nie zniszczono fontanny w mieście. 
Bez żadnych podtekstów, nawoływania do nienawiści a wręcz było to lekko humorystyczne i wyolbrzymione. 

Dostałem za to parę dni briga, ponieważ zdjęcie przedstawiało obóz koncentracyjny a nie zauważyłem tego zwyczajnie.
Nie było na nim więźniów i nic strasznego, wystarczyło skasować lub zwrócić mi na to uwagę.

Może to i dobrze, że dostałem briga. Teraz 2 razy sprawdzam co wkleję, ale czy to jest równe traktowanie? 

*Piotr-Stettin*, napisałeś, że jeden moderator skasuje, inny da briga. Czyli kompletna samowolka? 
Moderator też człowiek, co nie zwalnia go z netykiety a tym bardziej boli, że nie widzi w tym problemu. 

Powinny być ustalone jakieś granice.


----------



## demoos

Napisalem wyzej czym skonczy sie sztywne trzymanie granic.


----------



## Eyk88

demoos said:


> Napisalem wyzej czym skonczy sie sztywne trzymanie granic.


Sztywne granice nie, po prostu przestrzeganie netykiety. 



> Gdzie jest w bluzg w "pieprzony egoisto"?
> Egoista bluzgiem nie jest, pieprzony tez nie.
> To tak jesli chodzi o scislosc.


A powiesz tak do bliskiej osoby jak się z czymś nie zgadzasz? Z taką mową to pod trzepak.

No, chyba, że na złe forum trafiłem.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Eyk88 said:


> *Piotr-Stettin*, napisałeś, że jeden moderator skasuje, inny da briga. Czyli kompletna samowolka?
> Moderator też człowiek, co nie zwalnia go z netykiety a tym bardziej boli, że nie widzi w tym problemu.


Nie samowola, bo w trudniejszych przypadkach decyzje podejmujemy wspólnie i ustalamy jaka będzie kara, czy ktoś może wrócić z bana itd.


----------



## drugastrona

A wystarczyłoby, gdyby pmaciej7 napisał "Przepraszam, nie powinienem używać takiego języka, więcej się to nie powtórzy". Ale jest odwrotnie - on uważa, że tak trzeba było napisać.


----------



## demoos

Eyk88 said:


> Sztywne granice nie, po prostu przestrzeganie netykiety.


No to albo jedno albo drugie. Bo jak trzymamy sie to albo w calosci albo czesciowo. Jesli czesciowo to jest to co mamy teraz. Jesli zawsze to juz sztywne granice.




Eyk88 said:


> A powiesz tak do bliskiej osoby jak się z czymś nie zgadzasz? Z taką mową to pod trzepak.
> No, chyba, że na złe forum trafiłem.


Jestem bezposredni, zawsze i wobec kazdego. Czasami mozna przemilczec ale jesli sytuacja tego wymaga to nie bardzo wiem dlaczego nie mozna uzyc tego lub innego okreslenia dla danej syytuacji.


Czy trafiles na zle forum? Nie wiem.
Moderator jest jak polityk. Wolno mu wiecej, jak na calym swiecie tak i u nas. Jesli to sie nie podoba to rozwiazanie chyba znasz.


----------



## Eyk88

^^ nie zgadzam się.



Piotr-Stettin said:


> Nie samowola, bo w trudniejszych przypadkach decyzje podejmujemy wspólnie i ustalamy jaka będzie kara, czy ktoś może wrócić z bana itd.


To wiem, trudniejsze sprawy są wyjaśniane i konsultowane. Ale zauważ, że pojedyncze i dość błahe przypadki mogą być traktowane inaczej. 

Może brakuje moderatorów? Przecież Polska część forum jest chyba jedną z największych. Taka luźna propozycja, bo ostatnio ktoś chciał awans uzyskać co popierałem.


----------



## odyseush

Zabrali. Szykujcie kosy, stare dobre SSC is back!


----------



## orangy

Han Solo said:


> mody mody, co jest z lajkami ?





odyseush said:


> Zabrali. Szykujcie kosy, stare dobre SSC is back!


Rozpoczynam rotacyjną głodówkę protestacyjną i strajk okupacyjny. Jak również oflaguję się i przykuję do jakiegoś kaloryfera. :gunz:


----------



## Din Sevenn

Lajki zniknęły właśnie kiedy dostałem ich siedem za jednym zamachem


----------



## LubiePiwo

Tyle przegrać :<


----------



## Stewie_G

Eurotram said:


> Ale przecież nie dopisał "tylko chrzanionym" :lol:


----------



## Asinus

Chwilowa awaria. Jan obiecuje, że lajki wrócą.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ 

oby nie wyzerowane


----------



## los77

^^ składam wniosek o wyzerowanie swoich lajków :cheers:


----------



## MichalJ

Jak wyście żyli bez lajków... Na szczęście dają się (z pozostawieniem niewielkich śladów) wyłączyć.


----------



## Beck's

Kiedyś lajków w ogóle nie było i jakoś dało się rozmawiać


----------



## orangy

MichalJ said:


> Jak wyście żyli bez lajków... Na szczęście dają się (z pozostawieniem niewielkich śladów) wyłączyć.


Jesteś pre-facebookową skamieliną, kolego.


----------



## Din Sevenn

LubiePiwo said:


> Tyle przegrać :<


Widzisz? Dałbym lajka, ale nie ma lajków. To tylko halucynacja z niedożywienia.


----------



## MajKeR_

Asinus said:


> Chwilowa awaria. Jan obiecuje, że lajki wrócą.


Oby w niezmienionej ilości! Musiałem poświęcić trochę czasu na napisanie kilku postów, żeby dobić do 200, bo czułem się taki... głupi. Mam bowiem wrażenie, że lajki stały się obrazem wartości danego użytkownika.

Oczywiście mogłem poświęcić ten czas na pójście z aparatem na jakąś budowę, ale mi się nie chciało.


----------



## Beck's

Też dochodzę do podobnego wniosku, że im więcej kto ma lajków tym większą ma wartość w oczach innych, ale może się mylę


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższego postu do tego wątku: Miasteczko Koneser.

Post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110359277&postcount=1893

Dzięki wielkie!

_ok.AA._


----------



## Asinus

MajKeR_ said:


> Mam bowiem wrażenie, że lajki stały się obrazem wartości danego użytkownika.


W sumie bardziej miarodajnym niż liczba postów. Lepiej iść w jakość niż ilość, zwłaszcza, że jak pamiętamy niektórzy nabijali sobie licznik postów jakimiś "7/10". W przypadku lajków już trudniej tak "oszukiwać".


----------



## StaryOliwianin

Asinus said:


> Chwilowa awaria. Jan obiecuje, że lajki wrócą.


----------



## michael_siberia

Lajki już wróciły


----------



## Mruczek

Asinus said:


> W sumie bardziej miarodajnym niż liczba postów. Lepiej iść w jakość niż ilość, zwłaszcza, że jak pamiętamy niektórzy nabijali sobie licznik postów jakimiś "7/10". W przypadku lajków już trudniej tak "oszukiwać".


Jest jednak ryzyko, że użytkownicy - niektórzy - będą dawać lajki moderatorom, żeby się podlizać:troll:


----------



## newsted

Beck's said:


> Kiedyś lajków w ogóle nie było i jakoś dało się rozmawiać


Wtedy rozmowy były pozbawione sensu


----------



## dawayne

Prośba o interwencję moderatora w wątku ze zdjęciami z Moskwy, zaczyna się tam: "kto jest bogatszy, Polska vs. Rosja".

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111038267#post111038267


----------



## Asinus

^^
Usunięte. AlMos został pouczony o tym żeby pisać w języku powszechnie dla nas zrozumiałym.


----------



## tellchar

Do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110982866&highlight=#post110982866
prosiłbym o dodanie tagów: "rzeszów", "barwinek", "podkarpackie" i "s-19"
a do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110982994&highlight=#post110982994 
tagów: "s-19", "lubartów", "lubelskie"

_ok.AA._


----------



## arafat11

sirCoolek said:


> Czy ktokolwiek może zapanować nad moderatorem pmaciej? Dlaczego kolejny raz zamykany jest wątek dotyczący S-5 (odcinek Poznań - Nowe Marzy)?


podobnie jest z wątkiem o Metropolii Bydgoskiej...
zamyka i nawet nie raczy odpowiedzieć dlaczego i kiedy będzie otwarty...


----------



## drugastrona

Prosiłbym o utemperowanie języka, którym coraz częściej posługują się użytkownicy forum warszawskiego. Przykład z dziś:



poldek.pajak said:


> Ale męczybuła. Skondensowana ekspresja słowa "gówno" wydaje mi się praktyczniejsza.


Niby jesteśmy enklawą kultury w internecie, a tymczasem coraz częściej panoszą się wulgaryzmy. 
Chyba, że wulgaryzmy są dopuszczone na forum - proszę o wydanie jasnej interpretacji regulaminu, to nie będę więcej zawracał głowy.


----------



## mateusz.el

Proszę o drobną zmianę nazy wątku, która bardziej odpowiada prowadzonym tam dyskusjom i tematyce.
poroponowana nazwa: "[Elbląg i okolice] Turystyka, rozrywka i gastronomia"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111091217#post111091217

_ok.AA._


----------



## drugastrona

Czyli co, taki język jednak jest dopuszczalny na forum?



Architeles said:


> brzydkie g...o, zapomnijmy o nim czym prędzej please


Czy pomału dążymy do standardu onet.pl?


----------



## alek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554674&page=2

W tym wątku przydałyby się tagi:

*WSOSP* (tzn. Wyższa Szkoła Oficerska Sił Powietrznych)

*dęblin*

Proszę też o zmianę nazwy wątku na [Dęblin] Lotnisko Dęblin Irena

pzdr.

_ok.AA._


----------



## drugastrona

Nadal żadnej reakcji na wulgaryzmy, a tymczasem kolejni użytkownicy robią onet w wątkach warszawskich:



Kanio said:


> Oczywiście powyższy projekt dużo lepszy architektonicznie, ale całkowicie z dupy w tym miejscu, więc nie wiem czym się jarać.


Czy tak wygląda kulturalna dyskusja na poziomie? Proszę o reakcję lub oficjalne oświadczenie, że taki język jest na forum dopuszczalny.


----------



## Fraantz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111143254#post111143254

można prosić? Dyskusja o sporcie w temacie o inwestycjach hno:

Zgłaszam też wniosek o przydzielenie moderatora do lubelskich tematów(powołanie nowego, albo przydzielenie z już istniejących)... Ostatnio(od kilku miesięcy) dzieje się bardzo niedobrze na naszym forum. Mika'el robi co może i za to mu dziękujemy, ale widać, że brakuje mu czasu. Forum jest coraz popularniejsze w lokalnych mediach i coraz częściej pokazują się trolle z tamtejszych forów, co gorsza wciągają w swoje gierki doświadczonych forumowiczów. Czasem OT, które powinny się skończyć po jednym prowokacyjnym poście, ciągną się przez kilka dni i nikt tego nie czyści.


----------



## alek

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku: 

"[Dęblin]Port lotniczy" na "*[Dęblin]Lotnisko Dęblin Irena*"

Dziękuję


----------



## ReefGear

tellchar said:


> Do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110982866&highlight=#post110982866
> prosiłbym o dodanie tagów: "rzeszów", "barwinek", "podkarpackie" i "s-19"
> a do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110982994&highlight=#post110982994
> tagów: "s-19", "lubartów", "lubelskie"
> 
> _ok.AA._


Proponuję jednak poprawienie tagu na prawidłowe "S19" (bez myślnika) w powyższych wątkach, jak również tutaj.


----------



## Asinus

Myślnik jest dla ujednolicenia tagów znakujących wątki o drogach ekspresowych. Ekspresówki oznaczone tylko jedną cyfrą muszą siłą rzeczy mieć ten myślnik, ponieważ nie da się wprowadzić tagu dwuznakowego. Minimalna liczba znaków tagu wynosi 3. A skoro już S6, S7 tagujemy jako "S-6" i "S-7" to dla ujednolicenia tak samo postępujemy z eskami dwucyfrowymi.


----------



## ReefGear

Wszystkie pozostałe wątki dotyczące tej drogi (jak i wielu innych S-ek) są oznaczone tagiem zgodnym z jej rzeczywistą nazwą. Nie widzę powodu, żeby prawidłowy tag nie był przydzielony również tym trzem nowym tematom.


----------



## Bastian.

Kurza stopa linki, dawajcie linki do wątków, tyle razy było to powtarzane.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

drugastrona said:


> Prosiłbym o utemperowanie języka, którym coraz częściej posługują się użytkownicy forum warszawskiego. Przykład z dziś:
> 
> 
> 
> Niby jesteśmy enklawą kultury w internecie, a tymczasem coraz częściej panoszą się wulgaryzmy.
> Chyba, że wulgaryzmy są dopuszczone na forum - proszę o wydanie jasnej interpretacji regulaminu, to nie będę więcej zawracał głowy.





drugastrona said:


> Czyli co, taki język jednak jest dopuszczalny na forum?
> 
> 
> 
> Czy pomału dążymy do standardu onet.pl?





drugastrona said:


> Nadal żadnej reakcji na wulgaryzmy, a tymczasem kolejni użytkownicy robią onet w wątkach warszawskich:
> 
> 
> 
> Czy tak wygląda kulturalna dyskusja na poziomie? Proszę o reakcję lub oficjalne oświadczenie, że taki język jest na forum dopuszczalny.


Wszyscy użytkownicy otrzymują ode mnie ostrzeżenie. W razie recydywy - brigi.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Uprzejmie dziękuję


----------



## sietu

Proszę o przeniesienie postów o planach PKP Intercity z tematu *[Białystok] Inwestycje* do właściwego tematu: *[Podlaskie] Infrastruktura kolejowa*

Chodzi o prawie wszystkie posty, zaczynając od #6870 do końca tematu


----------



## Bastian.

No masz kolejny. Dawajcie linki do wątków w których chcecie zmian. Szukanie takiego wątku trwa odrobinę czasu. Kilka takich i innych drobin daje czas który mody mogą wykorzystać na zrobienie większych porządków. A potem jęki i stęki że mody nie robią szybko porządków zanim się większy bałagan zrobi. Tak trudno dać te linki?.


----------



## michael_siberia

Myślę, że w przypadku wątków o _wyjątkowo wysokiej temperaturze prowadzenia dyskusji_ można darować sobie wklejanie linków, bo są one siłą rzeczy na samej górze swojego działu 

Ja właściwie z czym innym przyszedłem - mianowicie z tą wypowiedzią: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111180152&postcount=1307
Czy to właściwe słownictwo na określanie ludzi innego koloru skóry?


----------



## Piotrek00

A zapowiadała się nudna niedziela..


----------



## partyzantka

k% said:


> skoro już to przypominasz to i ja przypomnę, że nie dała też wtedy bana za twoje spamowanie i trollowanie wulgarnymi słowami w podpisie i każdym wątku w którym się pojawiłaś.
> 
> Chociaż sam tak głosowałem i większość z nas była za... powinnaś podziękować jednej, może dwóm osobom, że tu nadal jesteś.


To proszę, zrób to teraz, skoro tak cię to boli.


----------



## EGOista

Też tak macie? Nie odznacza mi wątków jako przeczytane i nie pokazuje nowych postów w nich. Nawet się na nowo zalogowałem i wyczyściłem ciasteczka i dalej nic 


E: jak macie to przeczytać, jak nie pokazuje nowych postów... hno:


----------



## Eyk88

Mi pokazało 

Edit: jednak ostatni post *tura* pokazuje. Pewnie NSA coś przestawiło Tobie w profilu.


----------



## krystiand

Najlepsze jest to, że jak zacytuje się kogoś to pojawia się puste okno


----------



## MichalJ

Też tak mam. Nowe posty się nie zaliczają, przeczytane posty się nie zaliczają, cytowanie nie działa.


----------



## Eyk88

Chciałem sprawdzić czy lajki działają...



*krystiand*, żyjesz? :runaway:


----------



## krystiand

Jak się pisze post w 1970 roku to nic dziwnego, że jako Guest :lol:


----------



## Eyk88

Uff, już myślałem, że Cię z matrixa wykasowałem


----------



## dratgyver

Też mam problem :/
Nie odznacza mi przeczytanych wątków, nie pokazuje nowych, czasem nawet logowanie nie wchodzi.
Kiedy jestem zalogowany, pokazuje mój stan jako offline, kiedy się wyloguję, wtedy online.

Posta otwartego w nowej karcie też pokazuje jako pusty z 1970 roku.
Delikatna sugestia, że czas odchodzić? :lol:


----------



## Zapaleniec

Mi też forum nawala krótko mówiąc.


----------



## MarcinK

Też tak mam, ale kapnąłem się dopiero wtedy, kiedy wstawiłem pełno zdjęć i nikt nie wszedł ich oglądać  Tyle że licznik chyba też nie działa, ale to szczegół


----------



## alsen strasse 67

^^
Heh, mam to samo, wrzuciłem resztę wczorajszych zdjęć, a tu nic.


----------



## Beck's

To chyba znak by tyle na tym forum nie siedzieć


----------



## Eyk88

Ktoś coś wie? Mod?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ Ja mam podobny problem, pytam wyżej.


----------



## mlodyy1985

No właśnie. Wygląda jakby życie na skaju zamarło przed 9 rano... nie pokazuje wątków jako przeczytanych, nie widać czy są nowe posty. Jak żyć Panie premierze :dunno: ?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

WTF?! Pisze z telefonu bo nie mogę się zalogować na kompie.... Oddajcie forum!


----------



## SoryGregory

Nie ma tragedii, baza danych oraz podstawowe główne skrypty działają, co pozwala na działanie forum bez wszystkich funkcjonalności. Czy to coś z instalowaniem nowych serwerów? Czy sprawa serwerów już dawno temu zamknięta?
Dodatkowo kilka moich postów zniknęło z godziny około 23:00

Specjalnie tak zrobili żeby olimpiadę oglądać:lol:
Serio to dajcie im trochę czasu, naszymi narzekaniami nie przyspieszymy pewnych procesów.


----------



## Piotrek00

Chyba już działa normalnie


----------



## EGOista

Jeeeee! Działa!
:dance:


----------



## Beck's

:banana: :cheers:


----------



## k%

co jest z wami do wuja wafla ? :sly:

Kilka godzin odwyku od forum i już nerwy puszczają jak wygłodzonym narkomanom


----------



## 625

szczecław-ka;111251162 said:


> stanowisko, jakie zaprezentował Offspring, który swoim postem odniósł się bezpośrednio do mnie, komentując moją opinię o planowanej inwestycji, nazywając mnie "kurwą", temu w moim mniemaniu całkowicie przeczy.


Nie nazwał Cię tak. Wyciąłem Twoją prowokację, za którą powinien być brig, i jego odpowiedź na nią.


----------



## szczecław-ka

625 said:


> Nie nazwał Cię tak. Wyciąłem Twoją prowokację, za którą powinien być brig, i jego odpowiedź na nią.


Z całym szacunkiem ale Twoja ocena jest nielogiczna. Skoro przyznajesz, że jego post był odpowiedzią na moją rzekomą prowokację, to epitet w nim zawarty kogo się mógł tyczyć? Królowej Anglii?

Do dziewczyn na forum:
Z mojego przypadku płynie taka oto nauka: Jak was koleś obrzuci epitetami, to nigdy przenigdy nie skarżcie się, ani mru mru. Bo dostaniecie po łapach i okaże się, że to wszystko Wasza wina, bo uwaga, uwaga: wrednie go sprowokowałyście, tym że macie inne zdanie. A koleś nie odstanie nawet najmniejszego upomnienia. Myślałam naiwnie, że żyję w Europie.


----------



## los77

*szczecław-ka* mylnie odebrałaś odpowiedź usera jako adresowaną w Twoją stronę. Nie ma sensu ciągnąć tematu.


----------



## takisobiektoś

PM'ki też dzisiaj nie dochodziły i ciężko było się umówić na finał Pucharu Polski , dlatego skorzystaliśmy z wątku sportowego. Teraz te dwa "pustostany" do kasacji poproszę-> 1 i 2


----------



## bloniaq_s8

skoro wątek w ukończonych, to proponuję usunąć [w budowie] 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257492&page=585

ok - pm7


----------



## Konrad.

Proszę o otwarcie wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=827

i wrzucenie tej informacji:
http://wislakrakow.com/www/showarticle.php?articleid=28661

bo jednak wypada wiedzieć takie rzeczy o inwestycji za 600 milionów złotych...


----------



## zombie youth revolt

Czy mógłbym prosić o zmianę nazwy mojego tematu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1667644&page=6

na :

" [Italia] Dolice Vita! czyli Palermo, Catania, Etna, Trapani, Syrakuzy, Modica i inne  "


----------



## youknow

Ok.


----------



## sebastianzb

Prośba o dodanie tagu "Zielona Góra" w wątku [Zielona Góra] Wielospecjalistyczne Centrum Pediatrii

Dzięki! 

_ok.AA._


----------



## osiedle6

Możecie zmienić małą literę na dużą w tytule wątku o bazylice licheńskiej?

Lubię ten kraj i lubię jak piszemy *P*olska a nie *p*olska. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=207221&page=6


----------



## youknow

Done.


----------



## Bolek

Nie zapisały mi się dwa posty. Jeden wczoraj i drugi dziś. Jak może być przyczyna?


----------



## 625

Bolek said:


> Nie zapisały mi się dwa posty. Jeden wczoraj i drugi dziś. Jak może być przyczyna?


Dowolna. Za każdym razem inna.


----------



## Bolek

625 said:


> Dowolna. Za każdym razem inna.


Pierwszy raz od 9 lat cos mi takiego zdarzyło się.


----------



## Eurotram

Można tego usera odrobinkę uspokoić?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111440909&postcount=3534

Hejtuje w wątku non stop praktycznie; jak się zrobiło w podobnej sprawie przycinkę w wątku o PKP IC,to może na zasadzie konsekwencji i tutaj coś podciąć?



EDIT: Thx,niezależnie od tego który się za to zabrał


----------



## jar_007

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111464942#post111464942
Można wyczyścić kilka ostatnich postów? 136-139


----------



## bloniaq_s8

prośba o del

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111477922#post111477922


----------



## jajatore

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższych wątków do inwestycji ukończonych 



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1148175

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018131&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813230&page=3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1330329&page=3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=696810&page=5

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=749188&page=29

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=875296&page=22

dziękuje 

_ok.AA._


----------



## osiedle6

Ten osobnik lubi wpadać na wątek militarny i popisywać się radosną "twórczością".
Post 18445, autor @*amator taniego wina*. Można gościa uspokoić ?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519638&page=923


----------



## 625

osiedle6 said:


> Ten osobnik lubi wpadać na wątek militarny i popisywać się radosną "twórczością".
> Post 18445, autor @*amator taniego wina*. Można gościa uspokoić ?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519638&page=923





amator taniego wina said:


> Jak to powiedziała kiedyś stara burdelmama - _dobra dziwka każdego obsłuży_.


ban.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Nareszcie :cheers:


----------



## Mruczek

625 said:


> ban.


Na zawsze??


----------



## demmat

Spamer do usunięcia, wraz z postami:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1131462


----------



## youknow

625 said:


> Tej 625 i pół możesz się tak dalej bawić jak dziecko i banować ale ja tutaj specjanie napisałem żeby cię ośmieszyć ale pozdro rób tak dalej.


Ej, to ja banuję te Twoje konta. Testuję sobie banowanie na apce mobilnej. Wcześniej nie miałem okazji.


----------



## wonsbelfer

del


----------



## evertonfans2012

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111564915&postcount=7990

Spam - proszę o skasowanie.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111566056&postcount=1236

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111565941&postcount=889

^^
Reakcja prawidłowa, ale pozostał cytowany spam - proszę skasowanie.

_ok.AA._


----------



## bloniaq_s8

zmieniając temat... pmacieju7 proszę o otwarcie wątku, bo mimo że IO trwają, to dla skoków są skończone. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111187127#post111187127


----------



## Mruczek

625 said:


> ban.


Ale naprawdę nie rozumiem: za rubaszne zdanie o burdelmamie ban dożywotni? To nie jest trochę strzał do muchy z armaty?


----------



## Asinus

Zdaje się, że w grę wchodziła jeszcze recydywa, wielość wcześniejszych brigów.


----------



## zbieraj

Eh, zróbcie porządek w wątku o Pl. Defilad:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228060&page=595

Arcytekton ma swój wątek na temat jego kreacji w dziale Politycznym i niech lepiej tam to zostanie.


----------



## 625

Mruczek said:


> Ale naprawdę nie rozumiem: za rubaszne zdanie o burdelmamie ban dożywotni? To nie jest trochę strzał do muchy z armaty?


Pan Paweł od dawna trollował, miał 4 brigi, a zgłoszeń do bana było wielokrotnie więcej, kasowaliśmy mu większość postów. Charakterystyczne, że pisał w wątku o metropolii bydgoskiej, choć jest z Wro.


----------



## filosss

Uwaga ogólna - warszawskie wątki inwestycyjne po przeniesieniu do ukończonych nadal w nazwie mają wyłącznie nazwy dzielnic. Proponuję, aby każdorazowo w momencie przenoszenia do ukończonych zmieniać w temacie wątku dzielnicę na miasto. Czy ktoś z naszych szanownych moderatorów ma chwilę czasu i chęć by ogarnąć chociaż "świeże" wątki w ukończonych pod tym względem?


----------



## MajKeR_

Proszę o zrobienie porządku z flame warriorem Mruczkiem w wątku "[Górnośląski] Hydepark wszelaki": jego zachowanie tam (wczoraj) przekroczyło granice dobrego smaku, a jego przekonanie o własnej racji w tym przypadku jest błędne, na co zwracają mu uwagę inni użytkownicy (a co nie przeszkadza mu dalej wypisywać treści, których związek z prawdą jest luźny).


----------



## Janek

Wątek o Ukrainie zniknął?


----------



## Szpieg z krainy L

Janek said:


> Wątek o Ukrainie zniknął?


Jest przypięty.


----------



## Trojden

co tu się wyprawia?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1131462

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1133427

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1126037

multikonta czy ktoś robi na złość?


----------



## Grvl

Może mieli problem z adresem mail, na niektore nie dochodzą maile z linkiem aktywacyjnym.


----------



## evertonfans2012

^^
Nie mieli żadnego problemu z linkiem aktywacyjnym, tylko dostawali bany za spamowanie na forum.


----------



## BlazD

Przyłączam się do prośby o zrobienie porządku z tymi multikontami, bo zaczyna się robi niezły bałagan:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111649648&postcount=1253


----------



## pmaciej7

bany na oba konta


----------



## Bastian.

To konto http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1133427 ma tylko briga. A powinien być ban. To http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1126037 jest właściwe konto tego serwisu pod który inni się podszywają.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do inwestycji ukończonych:

*[Praga Północ] Apartamentowiec przy Krowiej 6 - Port Praski *

Dzięki 

^^
OK - S.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o otwarcie poniższego wątku, pojawiły się nowe informacje: (http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...lko_lifting__Wymienia_chodniki.html#LokWawTxt)

*[Śródmieście] Trakt Królewski - remont placu Trzech Krzyży *

Dzięki!


----------



## el nino

Możecie przewietrzyć trochę ten wątek ze zbędnych postów: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=737918&page=52


----------



## MajKeR_

Przegiął:



Mruczek said:


> Nie uważam, że każdy Ślązak jest rasistą i kołtunem, jak Ty, w związku z czym nie sądzę, żeby Ślązacy robili pogromy goroli, Żydów, Murzynów, Ukraińców, Wietnamczyków i innych Untermenschów żyjących poza Brynicą i G. Przemszą.


Ja sobie nie życzę takich ocen. Tylko co ja mogę, skoro na każdy mój argument ten człowiek znajduje kontrę, niekoniecznie zgodną z rzeczywistością?


----------



## kamilost

Żeby dotrzeć do ciekawych informacji z Ukrainy trzeba się przebijać przez flejm na tle językowym. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338277
A to pomimo, zdawałoby się, jasnego stanowiska moderacji:


k% said:


> Cyrilica bez tłumaczenia = brig.
> 
> 
> 
> I tak będzie bo też mnie to wkurza, czytać coś tam umiem, ale nie wszystko i nie zawsze chce mi się szukać tłumaczeń.
> 
> Angielski jest w tym samym alfabecie co Polski, a poza tym angielski jest oficjalnym językiem tego forum.
Click to expand...

Proszę o uporządkowanie wątku i stosowanie ustalonych wcześniej zasad.


----------



## los77

^^ wnoszę o to samo w stosunku do języków angielskiego i niemieckiego. 

Jak równo to równo.

Dodatkowo proponuję oflagowanie wszelkich wątków opisem 
*"tylko język polski bo inne nas kłują w oczy"*.

Paranoja - wątek o Ukrainie a za cyrulicę miałby być brig hno:


----------



## demmat

MajKeR_ said:


> Przegiął:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja sobie nie życzę takich ocen. Tylko co ja mogę, skoro na każdy mój argument ten człowiek znajduje kontrę, niekoniecznie zgodną z rzeczywistością?


Ignore? Pomaga


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Powinna być dyscyplina - no chyba, że mamy równych i równiejszych.


----------



## pmaciej7

los77 said:


> Paranoja - wątek o Ukrainie a za cyrulicę miałby być brig hno:


Co ciekawe, o używanie języka polskiego najbardziej dobijają się ci, którzy nagminnie piszą "Sochi" zamiast po polsku "Soczi". 

Światowcy w dziudzię szarpani.


----------



## p23szl

Ale o co chodzi? Ktoś do postu dołożył jakieś hasło czy zdanie po Ukraińsku w cyrylicy? Czy ktoś sobie nagle w temacie po Polsku cały post napisał w innym języku? Nie czytam ukraińskich postów, a jestem ciekawy problemu.


----------



## Polex

A może to maszynówka? Palec się omsknął i tyle :dunno:


----------



## MajKeR_

Jednak mamy na forum równych i równiejszych. :cheers:


----------



## Adolf Warski

Ale co za problem? Od zawsze neoliberały mówiły, że nierówności są motorem rozwoju. :cheers: za szkołę chciagowską na forum.


----------



## gestelar

Proszę o tagi "szczecin" i "renowacje" w wątku [Szczecin] Przebudowa dawnej pralni przy Głowackiego 

_ok.AA._


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do inwestycji ukończonych:

*[Śródmieście] Powiśle Park [w budowie] *

Dzięki!


----------



## MajKeR_

Adolf Warski said:


> Ale co za problem? Od zawsze neoliberały mówiły, że nierówności są motorem rozwoju. :cheers: za szkołę chciagowską na forum.


625 liked this post... Małe faux pas chyba.


----------



## Sulej

@*625* proszę o zajęcie stanowiska. Kolejny użytkownik w temacie o Afrykarium sugeruje czyn korupcyjny między UM Wrocław a firmą Inter-System. 

Rozumiem, że pierwsza sugestia ze strony _zajfa_ "wskazywała" na złe praktyki operowania publicznymi pieniędzmi, a ta od użytkownika _pajda_z_maslem_, którą potwierdziłeś "likem" jest w pełni prawdziwa i macie w TUMW(razem z _zajfem_) realne przesłanki, że czyny korupcyjne wystąpiły. Czemu z tym nic nie robicie? 
W przeciwnym wypadku, moim zdaniem, spora część postów z ostatniej strony wątku to zwykły trolling z niezłymi oparami absurdu w stylu:


> Taki mamy ustrój demokratyczny, że wyborcy mogą ocenić sensowność działań władz, które odmawiają remontu mostu na Nowym Dworze, jednocześnie wydając 11 mln zł na korale w ZOO podnoszące atrakcyjność sztucznej skały.
> 
> Dla mnie osobiście wygląda to do majątku Janukowycza na Ukrainie


Chyba, że boicie się berkutu, albo celników i nie zgłaszacie tego przestępstwa do prokuratury ze strachu. Jeśli tak jest to wrzućcie dowody na forum, pomogę wam i sam je zgłoszę.


----------



## broker

Forumowcz pklo widzi spisek polskiego rządu, Gdańska i UE przeciwko Gdyni :nuts:

Czy można przenieść gdzieś te bzdety z wątu inwestycyjnego, ewentualnie pokasować ? Cały wątek do przeczyszczenia za ostatnie dwa dni. Co niektóre moje posty też jak by co. Dziękuję.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553742&page=502



> Trzeba naprawdę dużo złej woli, aby nie widzieć wpływu ogólnokrajowej i europejskiej polityki na zmniejszenie tempa inwestycji w Gdyni i jego zwiększenie w Gdańsku.
> 
> Naprawdę trzeba mieć krótką pamięć aby zapomnieć o tym, iż od 2009 przyjętą przez polski rząd specustawą następuje proces likwidacji stoczni (tak na marginesie stocznie niemieckie ciągle są dotowane przez państwo). Nie trudno zrozumieć jaki ma to wpływ na miasto i społeczeństwo. Trudno także nie zauważać niekorzystnej polityki państwa dla rybołówstwa, która de facto doprowadziła do likwidacji rybołówstwa dalekomorskiego. Jako symboliczne zwieńczenie, ot taka wisienka na torcie, dorzućmy jeszcze przeniesienie dowództwa marynarki wojennej z Gdyni do Wawy.
> O polityce państwa w wykonaniu aktualnie rządzących można by długo, nie to jest jednak tematem wątku, na pewno nie jest to polityka, którą można by nazwać specjalnym wsparciem dla rozwoju Gdyni.
> 
> W takich niesprzyjających realiach trzeba szukać innej drogi rozwoju, niszy dla miasta. Bez wizji tu się nie obejdzie. Brak wizji w Gdyni i podejmowanego ryzyka w podejmowanych inwestycjach w dzisiejszych czasach to najprostsza droga do pogłębienia procesów likwidacyjnych i marginalizacji.
> 
> Skoro decyzjami politycznymi opartymi na nowym, podobno lepszym, prawodawstwie z UE Gdyni ogranicza, reglamentuje czy wręcz zabrania się żyć z morza (absurd dla miasta nadmorskiego, ale takie są realia)





> Niestety to nie jest imaginacja. Oprócz przykładów likwidacyjnych, które podałem, widać to także w skali inwestycji, a także po tym, które inwestycje są skutecznie blokowane - patrz np. OPAT.
> W celu lepszego wzajemnego zrozumienia, nie piszę tego w celu zbijania jakiegokolwiek kapitału politycznego, trzymam się z dala od polityki w swoim życiu. Jeśli jednak przeczytamy za kilka lat/dekad podręczniki historii to będzie w nich szeroko opisywany wymuszony politycznie upadek niektórych gałęzi przemysłu w Polsce. Trudno nie zauważać tego w kontekście Gdyni. To obiektywny fakt i tło gospodarcze dla aktualnych inwestycji.





> Odnośnie lotniska, to nie miejsce na ten temat, to wątek o Gdyni. Skomentuję to tylko krótko, *cytując klasyka o coraz dłuższym nosie*:
> 
> "Chcemy w porozumieniu z Siłami Zbrojnymi przyspieszyć proces przekazywania przynajmniej niektórych lotnisk do dyspozycji lotnictwa cywilnego (...) Nasza koalicja jest przekonana - świadczy o tym rozwój lotnictwa cywilnego w Europie, także tego małego - że lokalne lotniska to także przyszłość ułatwiająca Polakom komunikację krajową i zagraniczną."
> *Donald Tusk* 24.11.2007


----------



## bzw

broker said:


> Forumowcz pklo widzi spisek polskiego rządu, Gdańska i UE przeciwko Gdyni :nuts:
> 
> Czy można przenieść gdzieś te bzdety z wątu inwestycyjnego, ewentualnie pokasować ? Cały wątek do przeczyszczenia za ostatnie dwa dni. Co niektóre moje posty też jak by co. Dziękuję.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553742&page=502


Widzę że jak już nie jesteś w stanie kogoś z dyskusji wykluczyć prześmiewaniem razem z kilkoma klakierami, to biegniesz uprzejmie donieść. "Bzdety" ?!

Pogódź się z tym że to nie Twój prywatny folwark z jedynym słusznym światopoglądem, może będziesz kołdrę rozkopywał parę dni i tarł piętami, ale w końcu to zgryziesz.

Ja ze swojej strony proszę o nie przenoszenie niczego, faktycznie popłynęliśmy trochę w dyskusji, ale wszystko raczej w granicach rozsądku i tematu.


----------



## broker

Ty też donosisz ? 

Ani mój, ani twój folwark. Gdynia Inwestycje to nie wątek na teksty o politycznych spiskach. Tak, są to bzdury, takie mam zdanie. Wolno mi ?

Moderator oceni. Do kasacji lub przeniesienia do politycznego Hydeparku.


----------



## bzw

Ty nawet moderatorom oznajmiasz co mają zrobić?

zadałem sobie wielki trud, i wyszukałem jak wiele wnosisz do meritum, jak również na jakim poziomie jest Twój szacunek to kolegów z forum. jak dla mnie to Ty powinieneś może odpocząć od forum na chwilkę, bo za sprawą kilku lajków odpływasz co raz dalej w roli wyroczni



broker said:


> ^^ Wyjątkowo ciężki przypadek.





broker said:


> Musimy być czujni wobec reakcyjnego wroga, którego tani populizm jest wymierzony w jedynie słuszny, jednopartyjny system naszego gospodarnego Miasta. Ten model cieszy się wyjątkowym poparciem i jest wartością samą w sobie.
> 
> Kto nie jest z nami jest politykierem, którego jedynym celem jest zniszczenie naszego obywatelskiego ustroju.
> 
> Podsycanie krytyki, która sama w sobie jest złem, tylko jeszcze bardziej zewrze nasze szeregi i doprowadzi do kolejngeo zwycięstwa.
> 
> Wroga propaganda sterowana przez obce siły chce obalić nasz obywatelski ustrój, samorządność i decyzyjność.
> 
> PS. Stawiam wniosek o przesunięcie samego siebie jak również kolegów Woo leo, Vanaheim, WuMike, Bodrum, Tygrys, Leszek Gdynia, Kedzior i im podobnych do sekcji gimnastycznej.
> Nabierzemy wiecej optymizmu zyciowego.
> Jeszcze wiecej, bo przeciez juz mamy.
> Po trzecie, co jest tez wazne - przestaniemy pisać.





broker said:


> Prośba do moderatora o przeniesienie polityki do Hydeparku. No chyba, że uzna te *wypociny *za godne jedynie wykasowania. Dziękuję.





broker said:


> Nie ten wątek kolego wyznawco Partii Samorządność. Deklaracje polityczne nie w tym wątku. Nawet Joanna Grajter wysiada przy tobie.





broker said:


> Gdynia ofiarą spisku polskiego rządu, Gdańska i UE :lol:


----------



## Asinus

Wątek o inwestycjach w śródmieściu Gdyni zamknięty na czas przeprowadzenia prac porządkowych.


----------



## Dzwonsson

Czy mógłby jakiś modek zająć się tematem o stosunkach polsko-ukraińskich? Latają tam już obelgi a najgłośniejsi są userzy z trzema postami.


----------



## paweln

Dziękuje bardzo za posprzątanie wątku: " [Kraków] Kraków Arena ".
Dziękuje również za "brig na tydzień za spowodowanie trollingu na 3 strony. " - powinno to ostudzić dyskusje i skierować ją w bardziej merytorycznym kierunku.

Proszę jednak o wyjaśnienie dlaczego poza wyżej wymienionym brigiem nie pojawił się brig za używanie na forum zwrotu "lizanie rowa" - czy to już jest akceptowalny poziom dyskusji na tym forum?


----------



## 625

Sulej said:


> @*625* proszę o zajęcie stanowiska. Kolejny użytkownik w temacie o Afrykarium sugeruje czyn korupcyjny między UM Wrocław a firmą Inter-System.


Póki co, jesteś jedyną osobą, która mówi o korupcji. W poście, który przywołujesz jest tylko o braku transparentności, ponieważ kontrakt jest rozszerzany, a nie można znaleźć dokumentu, na podstawie którego się to dokonuje.


----------



## MajKeR_

Dzwonsson said:


> Czy mógłby jakiś modek zająć się tematem o stosunkach polsko-ukraińskich? Latają tam już obelgi a najgłośniejsi są userzy z trzema postami.


Zatem metoda jest prosta - "min. 100 postów". I harda egzekucja tego warunku.


----------



## toonczyk

Wątek militarny:


plop said:


> Mam nadzieję, że ten jełop Tusk nie zrobi z nas znowu mięsa armatniego. Jest tylko elementem układanki większych i mądrzejszych.


----------



## Eyk88

Reklama w sygnaturce.


----------



## Eyk88

Eyk88 said:


> Reklama w sygnaturce.


Następne.


----------



## pmaciej7

Pokasowane.


----------



## Eyk88

pmaciej7 said:


> Pokasowane.


Możesz sprawdzić, czy to nie multikonto? Jednego dnia dołączyli, reklama, imię i nazwisko jako login, podobne wpisy w sygnaturkach...


----------



## Eyk88

^^ ktoś sprawdzał?


----------



## pmaciej7

Sprawdziłem. Do obserwacji.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111955794&postcount=24801

Do przesunięcia do wątku o janosikowym: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666997

_ok.AA._


----------



## zbieraj

Czy możemy ten wątek zamknąć do momentu, kiedy nie będzie żadnych konkretnych wiadomości na temat Pl. Defilad?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228060&page=595

Zamiast tego kolega Arcytekton otrzymuje briga na miesiąc za odkopywanie wątku./BB

^^
Dziękuję!  :master:


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku z [Śródmieście] Powiśle Park na *[Warszawa] Powiśle Park *- wątek został już przeniesiony do inwestycji zakończonych.

Z tego wątku [Warszawa] LHI Chmielna 25 [w budowie] proszę usunąć* [w budowie]* - inwestycja także jest przeniesiona do zakończonych. 

Dzięki wielkie!


----------



## krystiand

Din Sevenn said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523743&page=684
> Madmat strollował i naprowokował w zamkniętym obecnie wątku o Metropolii Bydgoskiej, obecnie robi to samo w Bydgoszcz PHP, proszę o upomnienie dla niego.


Dołączam prośbę o zakaz udzielania się przez tego trolla w wątkach bydgoskich


----------



## Kemo

W opcji "Search this thread" nie działa wyszukiwanie wyrazów zawierających polskie znaki. Da się coś z tym zrobić?


----------



## Tuki

W związku z rozpoczęciem prac i znaną ostateczną nazwą galerii proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1255839

Na nową: [Jaworzno] Galeria Galena + planty

I dodanie do tagów: galena

_ok.AA.,_


----------



## ReefGear

Trzy strony wałkowanego po raz tysięczny offtopu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111991516#post111991516.


----------



## Rafadan

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego tematu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112097333#post112097333 na "Banknoty i monety".

_ok.AA._


----------



## tur

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1705673 - do kasacji.


----------



## Bastian.

ReefGear said:


> Trzy strony wałkowanego po raz tysięczny offtopu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111991516#post111991516.


Ja uważam że to sensowna dyskusja.


----------



## Grvl

Trzymajmy jakiś poziom..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112109209&postcount=13645


----------



## fordon_tram

Czy jest możliwe wycofanie przez modów lajka danego przez przypadek?

Jeśli tak, to poproszę o usunięcie mojego lajka z tego postu.


----------



## bad455

^^ Sam możesz usunąć, klikając ponownie na łapkę


----------



## michael_siberia

Mi się kiedyś zdarzyło w ten sposób usunąć lajka z fotorelacji :lol: Gdy się skapnąłem, poczekałem 15 sekund i dałem go ponownie.


----------



## vaqurelotirie

Czy to, że nie działa to atak rosyjskich hakerów?


----------



## los77

^^ "wyrazy oburzenia" zapchały serwer


----------



## Piotrek00

Moderator-wysokiej klasy archeolog poszukiwany!

Do odkopania jest ten wątek - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482615

Lilium dostało właśnie dwie opinie RDOŚ o braku konieczności przeprowadzania oceny oddziaływania na środowisko - jedną dla projektu usługowo-hotelowo-handlowo-biurowego, drugą dla projektu usługowo-hotelowo-apartamentowego.

Źródła:
http://mmm.rdos.gov.pl/doc/waw/post2014/4240.182.2014.pdf

http://mmm.rdos.gov.pl/doc/waw/post2014/4240.183.2014.pdf


----------



## MajKeR_

W katowickich wątkach trwa od wczoraj niezdrowe city vs. city - Katowice vs. Bytom.

Niemrawo zaczęło się tu (od posta #1257, czyli informacji o planie likwidacji Muzeum Górnośląskiego w Bytomiu):

[Katowice] Muzeum Śląskie - Page 63

Natomiast właściwa utarczka rozpoczęła się natomiast od żałosnego posta Koniaczqa. (post #1264 tutaj)

Dalej nie było już może tak żałośnie, ale jednak dość niezdrowo. Pałka pierwszeństwa w pisaniu butnych i ignoranckich postów nadal należała do Koniaczqa. Przypominam (celem obiektywnego potraktowania) - ten człowiek kiedyś nazwał Wrocław miastem czegoś tam i dziur w zabudowie, co spotkało się z bardzo mocnym oddźwiękiem ze strony wrocławian.

Następnie dyskusja przeniosła się tutaj, niestety przeze mnie, ale zrobiłem to niecelowo.

Szybko pojawiła się wisienka na torcie - zacytuję, bo chyba nie mogło być już bardziej żałośnie:



Koniaczeq said:


> MephiR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Są lokale w Bytomiu, w których przez cały tydzień jest trudno o miejsce...
> 
> 
> 
> Mops i Mopr
Click to expand...

Czterech tytanów to polubiło - to dość znaczące.

Później napinka trochę osłabła, teraz już chyba nikomu nie chce się jej ciągnąć. Ale posty zostały, w tym te dyrdymały Koniaczqa. Proszę o reakcję.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przeniesienie *tego postu *

do ogólnego wątku: * [Mokotów] Inwestycje 

*Wspomniany post nie dotyczy wątku, w którym się znalazł. Posty powstałe po publikacji w/w informacji proszę o skasowanie. 
Dzięki!


----------



## Bastian.

Co się dzieje z forum?. Wczoraj po południu padło, dzisiaj też problemy...


----------



## 625

Bastian. said:


> Co się dzieje z forum?. Wczoraj po południu padło, dzisiaj też problemy...


Plugin się wczoraj popsuł.


----------



## Bastian.

Oj to niedobrze, jak tu żyć bez forum.


----------



## MajKeR_

Psy (czyli ja) szczekają, a karawana (czyli flejm w wątku "[Katowice] Rewitalizacja centrum miasta") jedzie dalej.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ bez linku niedasie


----------



## osiedle6

Hej, jest tu jakiś mod?

Powtarzam post:

*Można usunąć ten bełkot frustrata?
Wątek militarny, post 18834, user szatek. *


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Podaj link.


----------



## 625

gregwaw said:


> Dodam jeszcze, że wczoraj próbowałem odzyskać to stare konto, ale nie dało się na nie zalogować, bo nie było w pełni aktywowane. Maila aktywacyjnego już nie znalazłem. Może należałoby czyścić takie nieaktywowane konta?


A jakie to konto?


----------



## drugastrona

Można prosić o reprymendę?
To już nie pierwszy raz.



Architeles said:


> powiem to kolejny raz żeby sobie ulżyć na weekend. co za gówno


I nie jest to hydepark, ale wątek merytoryczny.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Szef wszystkich szefów ma dzisiaj urodziny a nie widzę żadnego wątku w którym można by złożyć życzenia, więc składam tutaj .
100 lat....... na forum Przemku  :cheers:


----------



## Asinus

Architeles - ostrzeżenie.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

To kolejne ostrzeżenie - 3 dni.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

może już czas zamknąć?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112281934#post112281934


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o zamknięcie wątku o Złotej 44
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112301863#post112301863
do czasu wznowienia robót budowlanych.

Chętnych do bicia piany i wystawiania się na brigi można odesłać do wątku hajdparkowego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=829618&page=135

ok/BB


----------



## Bastian.

Popieram, ostatnio same bzdety omawiamy i wrzucane są zdjęcia które nic nowego nie pokazują. Więc myślę że można zamknąć do czas aż zaczną dalej kończyć budowę.


----------



## torunczyk

Betonie proszę o opinię.

Czy jest to złamanie zakazu przeze mnie? Jeżeli tak to zaraz robię del.

stosunki polsko-ukraińskie-rozbiory

Nie. Zostaje./BB


----------



## Grvl

Kolega chyba nie wiedział, że wątek o Lilium już jest (choć zamknięty):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708131


----------



## Zamaszysty

Proszę o zrobienie porządku ze spamerem reklamowym:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112371518&postcount=7225
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112392586&postcount=7230

Dwa posty o niemal identycznej treści w odstępie ledwie 5 wpisów, do tego zero innej aktywności na forum.

^^
gotowe
625


----------



## Nexus

Proszę o przeniesienie postów rowerowych (od #1791) stąd:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1675253

do dedykowanego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1659104


----------



## tur

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112399796 proszę o dodanie w temacie wątku briga za: czemu konkurencje alpejskie nie w Polsce?, a może by tak zaorać TPN ?,po co nam Słowacja? 

Wszystko to było dziesiątki razy maglowane w tym wątku, a wniosek aplikacyjny już jest złożony i nikt nic już nie zmieni.


----------



## deteroos

^^Popieram.


----------



## k%

przychylam się


----------



## BlazD

Czy można prosić o zainteresowanie się postami użytkownika Huball w wątku polsko-ukraińskim?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338277&page=781


----------



## Asinus

^^ 7 dni briga, głównie z uwagi na wywlekanie spraw polskiej polityki w wątku do tego nieprzeznaczonym (poza PHP).


----------



## michael_siberia

Mam tak samo


----------



## ethanak

Prosiłbym o przywrócenie wątku "metropolia bydgoska" - obecnie trwają bardzo intensywne działania wielu organizacji zmierzające do powołania dwóch odrębnych ZITów a kujawsko-pomorskim bądź utworzenia jednego ZIT z jasno określoną rolą Bydgoszczy. Przynajmniej kilkanaście ważnych wydarzeń/artykułów do zapostowania.


----------



## krystiand

^^ To może lepiej wrzucić te artykuły i zamknąć? I tak wątek długo nie pożyje, jak się zlecą trolle.


----------



## nowy1212

Hmm otrzymałem 2 lajki bo mi się wyświetliło u gory ale jak wchodze to mam ze nic nie znaleziono. Tez tak macie?


----------



## krystiand

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583000&page=32


----------



## arafat11

krystiand said:


> ^^ To może lepiej wrzucić te artykuły i zamknąć? I tak wątek długo nie pożyje, jak się zlecą trolle.


banowac, banowac i jeszcze raz banowac...i problem zniknie


----------



## pmaciej7

Dobrze, będziemy banować.

Wątek od pół dnia otwarty i nic?


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do inwestycji zakończonych

* [Ochota] CEPT *

oraz dodanie do tematu wątku tagu [w budowie] w tych inwestycjach:

*[Śródmieście] Remont nadwiślańskiego bulwaru *

* [Praga Północ] Miasteczko Koneser *

*[Śródmieście] Carpathia Office House *

*[Ursynów] CEZAMAT - największe centrum badawcze w Polsce *

* [Ochota] Przebudowa targowiska Banacha *

*[Śródmieście] Remont Hotelu Europejskiego *

*[Targówek] Osiedle Wilno *

*[Wola] Kompleks "Bliska Wola" J. W. Construction *

w tych wątkach proszę o usunięcia tagu [w budowie]:

* [Wola] Atrium South II [w budowie] + wieża Skanski *

* [Wilanów] Wilanów Office Park [w budowie]*

dzięki wielkie! 

ok/BB


----------



## BlazD

Czy można prosić o interwencję w wątku polsko-ukraińskim?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112632766&postcount=16616


----------



## NHitman

BlazD said:


> Czy można prosić o interwencję w wątku polsko-ukraińskim?



Niby a jakiej podstawie? co chwilę czytam zwroty o "ruskich" "kacapach" i jakoś NIKT nie prosi o interwencje, ale jak ktoś widzi inaczej ten konflikt, albo chce się podzielić swoją opinią na temat sytuacji na Ukrainie to wszyscy jak jeden mąż idą do moderatora z płaczem.


----------



## Sławek

1. W związku z sytuacją na Krymie gdzie właściwie pisać o ifrastrukturze drogowej tam? W wątku dot. instraturktury drogowej w Rosji, czy dot. Ukrainy?



2. Przebudowa ul. Świętokrzyskiej/Prostej w Warszawie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531078&page=66

Dlaczego ten wątek nie jest w dziale "instrastutura drogowa"? Ostatnio kolega Thomson wklejał zdjęcia z przebudowy tej ulicy, ale nie przyszło mu i pewnie wielu innym osobom, do głowy że tai wątek jest w dziale warszawskim, więc wkleił zdjęcia do wątku ogólnego o instrastrukturze drogowej w Warszawie. 
Można prosić i jakieś uporządkowanie tego bałaganu?


----------



## pmaciej7

A dlaczego w Rosji?


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o usunięcie threada: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711206

Nie zdążyłem założyć polla w ciągu 5 minut.

Thx.


----------



## demmat

Wątek Inwestycyjny jest głównie skierowany na przestrzeń publiczną tej ulicy, jej wygląd i małą architekturę. Jest to ważna ulica i wątek jest potrzebny. Natomiast można otworzyć analogiczny wątek w dziale Infrastruktura.


----------



## pmaciej7

Strzala said:


> Prośba o usunięcie threada: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711206
> 
> Nie zdążyłem założyć polla w ciągu 5 minut.


Skasowane, ale jak można nie zdążyć założyć w ciągu 5 minut polla z odpowiedziami tak/nie?


----------



## Strzala

pmaciej7 said:


> Skasowane, ale jak można nie zdążyć założyć w ciągu 5 minut polla z odpowiedziami tak/nie?


Daaaaawno nie zakładałem polla i nie pamiętałem,że jest takie ograniczenie czasowe.BTW, czy było tak od początku? Wystarczy w międzyczasie robić sobie herbatę, policzyć na ile dni ustawić polla, w międzyczasie przeglądać coś innego i 5 minut nie ma.


----------



## pmaciej7

Zawsze tak było. Jeżeli robiłeś sobie herbatę, a nie kawę, to jesteś usprawiedliwiony. 

Przypominam też przy okazji, że - o ile coś się nie zmieniło - w ciągu 5 minut można zmienić tytuł wątku.


----------



## michael_siberia

A nie ma czasem 10 minut na zmianę tytułu wątku?


----------



## pmaciej7

Może i 10. Nie pamiętam.


----------



## arct

Czy mógłby ktoś zasponsorować jakiegoś briga kolejnemu ruskiemu agentowi/biedakowi który uległ putlerowskiej propagandzie? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338277&page=847


----------



## dexter2

^^ Powinieneś dostać briga za groźby karalne :troll:


----------



## Mruczek

pmaciej7 said:


> Za ten obrazek z tym podpisem - trzy miesiące. Niewiarygodne chamstwo.


No ale tak na poważnie to może jakaś amnestia? Podpis był mocno niestosowny, ale też w dość specyficznych warunkach. We're at war, man Prosimy, wasze priewoschoditiel'stwo! Może _sztrafbat_ zamiast _pad stienku_?


----------



## piotr71

^^

Popieram. Jestem wiernym _czitatiel'em_ wątku białoruskiego i nie wyobrażam sobie jego istnienia bez rzeczowego dyskursu prowadzonego przez Kaesa i Gościa.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Nieśmiało przyłączę się do prośby jeśli nie o amnestię to choć o skrócenie briga. Wątek białoruski bez Kaesa obumrze a i rosyjski będzie smętny.


----------



## chauffeur

I ja się przyłączam do prośby kolegów o złagodzenie kary, uważajemyj madieratior. Mnie również nie podobał się podpis pod zdjęciem, ale czym jest jeden podpis wobec ogromu dobrej roboty, którą wykonuje KaeS, Wasze Błagarodje!


----------



## Mariusz123

Proszę o usunięcie mojego konta. Nie wiem czy można to samemu zrobić? Jeśli moderatorowie uznają, że mają taka moc to chciałbym się pożegnać.


----------



## pmaciej7

piotr71 said:


> Popieram. Jestem wiernym _czitatiel'em_ wątku białoruskiego i nie wyobrażam sobie jego istnienia bez rzeczowego dyskursu prowadzonego przez Kaesa i Gościa.


Mszczenie się na zwłokach to rzeczowy dyskurs? Wulgaryzmy to rzeczowy dyskurs?


----------



## janex_wwa

Sugeruję przenieść posty dotyczące remontu elewacji Warsaw Trade Tower z wątku o Warsaw Spire do tematu o remontach budynków powojennych, bo robi się offtop. Mam na myśli posty o numerach 8410, 8411, 8415-8419, 8421-8423, 8425, 8427-8430.

Z góry dzięki


----------



## chauffeur

pmaciej7 said:


> Mszczenie się na zwłokach to rzeczowy dyskurs? Wulgaryzmy to rzeczowy dyskurs?


Oczywiście, że nie i moim zdaniem taki występek zasługuje na karę. Jestem(śmy) tylko zdania, że wymiar kary jest trochę za wysoki, jako że KaeS to zasłużony user w wątkach wschodnich, a ów występek, to odosobniony przypadek-wypadek, popełniony "w afekcie"...


----------



## Tomeyk

A owszem, kolega KaeS jest naprawdę zacnym forumowiczem i jeden wyskok, usprawiedliwiony ciężkimi warunkami frontowymi, nie powinien być aż tak ciężko karany.


----------



## Mruczek

Tym bardziej, że jego analno-nekrofilskie pogróżki wobec krasnoarmiejca prawdopodobnie miały jedynie funkcję erystyczną


----------



## SoryGregory

Jeśli jest możliwość, to proszę o zaktualizowanie spisu treści. Już od dawna nie ruszane i spis jest mocno nieaktualny. Ja bym się chętnie zajął, ale nie wiem kiedy będę wystarczająco czasowy.


----------



## torunczyk

del


----------



## michuu

proszę o dodanie tag do: [Toruń] Inwestycje związane z ZiT

_ok.AA._


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do inwestycji zakończonych.

*[Śródmieście] Kuwetowiec Hampton by Hilton *

Dzięki!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ale on nie jest ukończony


----------



## evertonfans2012

^^
A co jeszcze zostało do zrobienia?


----------



## BlazD

Powieszenie szmaty.:troll:


----------



## Bastian.

Ten wątek należało by przenieść do wątku o modernizacji PRLowskich bloków albo do czasu na śmiech.

Swoją drogą będzie mi brakować tego wątku. To chyba najbardziej jajcarski wątek na forum. 

BTW wrzucamy do Miss Polski?.


----------



## Beck's

Dlaczego jacarski i do "Czasu na śmiech"? :dunno: Przecież nie każda modernizacja wygląda tragicznie, już nie przesadzaj...


----------



## osiedle6

^^
Wnioskuję o pozostawienie tych dywagacji.

Dyskusja nie przekroczyła jeszcze dobrych obyczajów, a pozwala stałym "wątkowiczom" na określenie "kto jest kto". I generalnie tematyka mieści się w tytule wątku.
Trochę pieprzu nie zaszkodzi .


----------



## tur

^^ Jestem zdziwiony, że Ty tak walczysz o to, żeby wątek był merytoryczny, a sam uczestniczysz w nakręcaniu wątku smoleńskiego. Jakbym chciał czytać o Macierewiczu, Smoleńsku, aferze FOZZ i WSI to bym poszedł na forum Onetu czy Faktu... Wątek jest w dziale technologicznym, nie politycznym. Nie ma "strategów" od Ukrainy, ale za to zrobił się syf polityczny.

Moderatorów proszę o szybkie i skuteczne wyczyszczenie wątku oraz dopisanie polityki do listy tematów tabu w tytule wątku.


----------



## pmaciej7

Przeczyszczone.


----------



## zajf

Raf124 said:


> ^^^
> 
> przecież wyraznie napisałem o rozdzieleniu dwóch grup.
> Osób biednych czy tym którym się powineła noga i chwilowo nie płaca, od kompletnej menelni i patologii.


Tak, napisałeś to dość wyraźnie. Masz szczęście, że trafiłeś na jakiś dobry dzień moda bo za poniższy tekst powinieneś odpoczywać jakiś dłuższy czas.



Raf124 said:


> W Przypadku niereformowalnej patologii, to uważam, ze powinno sie zrobić ogrodzone osiedla/obozy, do których przekwaterowałoby sie takich osobników.
> Oczywiście wcześniej należałoby im pozabierać dzieci(i wysłać do rodzinnych domów dziecka oraz rodzin zastępczych), oraz rozdzielić małżeństwa w przypadku gdy np. źródłem całej patologi jest pijacy mąż, a żona nie może się od niego uwolnić.
> Tak, to rozwiązanie niehumanitarne. Ale ja nie widzę powodu dla którego należy humanitarnie traktować świnie w ciałach ludzi...


Ten tekst jest po prostu bezdennie głupi, nawołuje do segregacji, sugeruje nieposzanowanie dla prawa, jest obraźliwy i ma faszystowski wydźwięk. 

Tak czy inaczej proszę modów o poczyszczenie wątku mieszkaniowego z "mondrości" Raf124 i otwarcie go na nowo.


----------



## Raf124

zajf said:


> Ten tekst jest po prostu bezdennie głupi, nawołuje do segregacji, sugeruje nieposzanowanie dla prawa, jest obraźliwy i ma faszystowski wydźwięk.
> Tak czy inaczej proszę modów o poczyszczenie wątku mieszkaniowego z "mondrości" Raf124 i otwarcie go na nowo.


Jeśli wg ciebie patologicznych alkoholików i innych meneli trzeba hołubić a ktoś kto chce ich odseparować od normalnych ludzi, w tym często biednych, zmuszonych z powodów ekonomicznych do życia w takim towarzystwie, nazywasz wypowiedzią o wydźwięku "faszystowskim". To po pierwsze zgodnie z prawem Godwina przegrałeś  , a po drugie nieumyślnie rehabilitujesz "faszyzm" gdzie w odróżnieniu od mojej wypowiedzi, wrzucano wszystkich do 1 worka, ale widocznie wg. ciebie faszyści prowadzili racjonalną politykę społeczną.

oczywiście, niewygodne dla ciebie wpisy, o tym jak wg mnie powinno prowadzić sie politykę komunalną(o dziwo dosyć zbieżną z tym co sam postulowałeś (rozwiązania holenderskie)) przemilczałeś... bo najwidoczniej, albo nie potrafiłeś czytać ze zrozumieniem, albo uparłeś się na jedną wyrwaną z kontekstu wypowiedź...


----------



## zajf

Chłopcze ochłoń.

Można dyskutować o polityce socjalnej na różne sposoby, można mieć różne zdania. Ale jak ktoś pisze, że zamykałby ludzi z marginesu, lub jak to określiłeś świnie w ciałach ludzi (już za to mógłbyć brig) w grodzonych osiedlach/obozach to ma problemy emocjonalne i/lub nie potrafi formułować swoich myśli a później broni się "wyrwaną z kontekstu wypowiedzią".

PS. Dobre jest także skakanie ze skrajności w skrajność. Skoro nie zgadzam się z powyższym, ekstremalnym rozwiązaniem to wg Raf124 hołubię patologię. Ktoś chyba nie zna znaczenia słów, których używa.


----------



## Raf124

^^^

to ty lepiej ochłoń, bo to ty się tym niezdrowo podnieciłeś


----------



## D.J.

^^A od kiedy prawo Godwina jest jakimś prawem....czy nawet zasadą.


----------



## salto_angel

Po aktualizacji androida do kitkat w apce mobilnej pojawił się czarny pasek na dole ekranu i ikonki są 'przecięte'. Jest szansa aby pojawiła się aktualizacja apki?


----------



## nowy1212

Chodzi o aplikacje Skyscraper? Jesli tak to ona już nie jest rozwijana. Polecam teraz darmowego Tapatalk lepszy jest


----------



## salto_angel

O kurcze, że ja nie wiedziałem o tej apce wcześniej


----------



## michael_siberia

Czy to właściwy język dyskusji?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113297140&postcount=1139


----------



## Zachu.

pmaciej7 said:


> A co zrobić z tymi, którzy piszą w niewłaściwej księdze?


Może na przyszłość wskażesz klucz, którym kierował się ktoś tworząc dwa twory co gdzie i jak zgłaszać?

To jeszcze raz zapytam o to co Cię pytałem na prv. Po co odznacza się wyskakujące okienko o informacji o prywatnej wiadomości skoro nic takiego nie wyskakuje?


----------



## zbieraj

Poproszę o usunięcie moich postów z wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590414&page=5

Jestem na maksa nieprzytomny i zacząłem pisać o zupełnie innej inwestycji .


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Zachu. said:


> Może na przyszłość wskażesz klucz, którym kierował się ktoś tworząc dwa twory co gdzie i jak zgłaszać?
> 
> To jeszcze raz zapytam o to co Cię pytałem na prv. Po co odznacza się wyskakujące okienko o informacji o prywatnej wiadomości skoro nic takiego nie wyskakuje?


M.in. taki, że są moderatorzy, którzy zajmują się tylko infrastrukturą drogową i mają do tego swoją księgę.


----------



## Zachu.

To żeby spamera usunąć trzeba mieć wiedzę merytoryczną?
Po co tylu adwokatów?


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o wyczyszczenie z poniższego wątku dyskusji nie związanej z tematem wątku tj. od postu nr 88 do końca.

*[Wola] Spinnaker Office Tower [150-180m?] *

Dzięki!


----------



## Raf124

D.J. said:


> ^^A od kiedy prawo Godwina jest jakimś prawem....czy nawet zasadą.


od kiedy istnieje internet :troll:

btw
wg niektórych forumowiczów, faszystowską politykę pewnie mieszkaniową stosują Francuzi którzy nie wpuszczają marginesu do normalnych dzielnic/osiedli
http://wyborcza.biz/biznes/1,100896,15833181,Francuski_patent_na_mieszkania_socjalne.html#BoxBizTxt


> Ale czy właściciele mieszkań są zadowoleni z takiego sąsiedztwa? - Ci, którzy kupują mieszkania w nowym budownictwie, liczą się z tym, że część z nich będzie przeznaczona na cele socjalne - odpowiada Kévin-Antoine Eloy. Vinolas dodaje, że takich mieszkań *w nowych budynkach nie dostają ludzie z tzw. marginesu społecznego.*


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę dodać tagi "łódź'' "gdańsk'' ''kraków'' ''katowice'' ''lublin'' ''rzeszów'' ''białystok'' ''wrocław''

do wątku o PB
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113390335#post113390335

_ok.AA._


----------



## pmaciej7

Raf124 said:


> Vinolas dodaje, że takich mieszkań w nowych budynkach nie dostają ludzie z tzw. marginesu społecznego.
Click to expand...

Zwróć uwagę na użyte w tym artykule słowo "ludzie", a nie "świnie w ciałach ludzi".


----------



## Raf124

pmaciej7 said:


> Zwróć uwagę na użyte w tym artykule słowo "ludzie", a nie "świnie w ciałach ludzi".


o ile mi wiadomo, nie ma obowiązku darzyć szacunkiem każdego bez wyjątku.
Poza tym, na tym forum wielokrotnie już otwarcie i bez groźby bana nazywano różnych ludzi gorzej niz "świnie".


----------



## lulek89

Jak można to poprosiłbym kilka tagów: "New York", "USA", "NYC" do tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720260

Z góry dzięki! 

_ok.AA._


----------



## 625

^^
Masz ostatnie ostrzeżenie. Za trollowanie. Jeśli ktoś źle nazywał ludzi, dostawał briga.


----------



## nikkkollo

Czy konieczne jest aby w tym wątku był tag każdego miasta ? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1408254


----------



## Asinus

Zostało to zawnioskowanie w księdze wniosków i się do tego przychyliłem. Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania dla takiego rozwiązania?


----------



## demmat

Polecam się przyjrzeć nowemu użytkownikowi z działu warszawskiego BarbaraTel. Bardzo dziwne i nieskładne postu nie zawsze zgodne z tematem. Na razie nie wyrządził żadnych szkód, ale warto go obserwować.


----------



## nikkkollo

^^ moim zdaniem niepotrzebne równie dobrze w wątku Wizz air, Lufthansa czy Ryanair powinny być wpisane miasta do których lata ten przewoźnik  dla mnie to bezsensowna reklama dla przewoźnika by tagować równie dobrze nożna reklamować rodzime PKSy 
Także można w wątku o autobusach solaris można wpisać każde miasto w którym jeździ autobus danej marki ale to skrajny przykład 
Po prostu dana instytucja nie jest w żaden sposób związana z danymi miastami, lepiej otagować np. przewozy międzymiastowe, międzynarodowe, autobusy itp. 
może jestem czepialski ale takie moje zdanie


----------



## demmat

Znowu ja. Reklamowy spamer do utylizacji: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1146525

^^
done
625


----------



## Bastian.

Ech ze smutkiem muszę prosić o przeniesienie wątku do ukończonych. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375522&page=115


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Otagować ''łódź'' 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1721986

Dzięki.

_ok.AA._


----------



## tur

Zapraszam moderatorów do wątku militarnego.

Ponawiam swój apel o włączenie polityki do listy tematów zakazanych. To jest dział technologia, nie polityka. Wątek z reguły jest pełen merytorycznych postów popartych źródłami, ale niestety ostatnio się to zmieniło. Niektóre posty nawet nie są na poziomie onetu, tylko są po prostu kopiowane z niego...

Niech "geostratedzy" realizują się gdzieś indziej, może w jakimś oddzielnym, specjalnym wątku?


----------



## sroczka

tur said:


> Zapraszam moderatorów do wątku militarnego.
> 
> Ponawiam swój apel o włączenie polityki do listy tematów zakazanych. To jest dział technologia, nie polityka. Wątek z reguły jest pełen merytorycznych postów popartych źródłami, ale niestety ostatnio się to zmieniło. Niektóre posty nawet nie są na poziomie onetu, tylko są po prostu kopiowane z niego...
> 
> Niech "geostratedzy" realizują się gdzieś indziej, może w jakimś oddzielnym, specjalnym wątku?


POPIERAM  Właśnie miałem podobną prośbę wystosować. Jakiś wątek historia alternatywna/co będzie gdy albo coś niech sobie założą


----------



## zbieraj

Proponuję odklejenie wątku . Wycieczka przebiegła pomyślnie 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716314


----------



## wonsbelfer

Mruczek said:


> Wroniej IMHO nie powinni przebijać na prawoskrętach, tylko po prostu przebić na przestrzał przez Al. Solidarności i Leszno, koło *Pomnika Dziesięciu Cip *i połączyć ze Skwerem Kard. Wyszyńskiego


 w wątku o remontach zabytkowych kamienic w Warszawie, a te nadzwyczaj elegancko knajackie określenie dotyczy pomnika pomordowanych przez Niemców mieszkańców Woli (kilkadziesiąt tysięcy w pierwszych dniach Powstania)
Czym, bo przecież nie "kim" trzeba być, żeby ponownie onanizować się tą plugawą nazwą i srać na groby cudzych bliskich????


----------



## Marcin

sroczka said:


> POPIERAM  Właśnie miałem podobną prośbę wystosować. Jakiś wątek historia alternatywna/co będzie gdy albo coś niech sobie założą


Super, gratuluje - teraz watek jest zamkniety. Pare postow nie na temat nie przeszkadza tak jak kaskadowe odpowiedzi na ne i nastepujace bezmyslne usuwanie wszystkich postow poprzednich stron przez moderatorow. Jestescie dla tego watku wiekszymi szkodnikami niz od czasu do czasu pojawiajacy sie spamer piszacy nie na temat.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

prośba o zamknięcie tematu.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1722270


----------



## Adolf Warski

wonsbelfer said:


> w wątku o remontach zabytkowych kamienic w Warszawie, a te nadzwyczaj elegancko knajackie określenie dotyczy pomnika pomordowanych przez Niemców mieszkańców Woli (kilkadziesiąt tysięcy w pierwszych dniach Powstania)
> Czym, bo przecież nie "kim" trzeba być, żeby ponownie onanizować się tą plugawą nazwą i srać na groby cudzych bliskich????


No właśnie. Tak samo nikt nie pomyśli, jak nazywa plugawą nazwą rzeszowski Pomnik Czynu Rewolucyjnego, czy nie sra na groby chociażby bohaterów rewolucji 1905 r...


----------



## Hoff

Marcin said:


> Super, gratuluje - teraz watek jest zamkniety. Pare postow nie na temat nie przeszkadza tak jak kaskadowe odpowiedzi na ne i nastepujace bezmyslne usuwanie wszystkich postow poprzednich stron przez moderatorow. Jestescie dla tego watku wiekszymi szkodnikami niz od czasu do czasu pojawiajacy sie spamer piszacy nie na temat.


A ja zadam "prowokacyjne" pytanie - właściwie to dlaczego wątek został zamknięty? Bo oprócz politykowania DWÓCH użytkowników, których można było zgodnie z informacją w tytule wątku tymczasowo zbanować, nie dochodziło do żadnego łamania zasad forum, netykiety itd. Widziałem na FPW wątki, gdzie leci dużo więcej "mięcha", personalne wycieczki są na porządku dziennym, a pomimo to wątki trwają i mają się dobrze. W militarnym nigdy takie rzeczy się nie działy. Więc gdzie tu sens?


----------



## Petr

Na tym forum chyba nie operujemy określeniem "motłoch"? :sleepy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113485053&postcount=662


----------



## osiedle6

Hoff said:


> A ja zadam "prowokacyjne" pytanie - właściwie to dlaczego wątek został zamknięty? Bo oprócz politykowania DWÓCH użytkowników, których można było zgodnie z informacją w tytule wątku tymczasowo zbanować, nie dochodziło do żadnego łamania zasad forum, netykiety itd. Widziałem na FPW wątki, gdzie leci dużo więcej "mięcha", personalne wycieczki są na porządku dziennym, a pomimo to wątki trwają i mają się dobrze. W militarnym nigdy takie rzeczy się nie działy. Więc gdzie tu sens?


Zamknięcie wątku jest lekką przesadą, ale pozwolę sobie zadać *prowokacyjne pytanie*: gdzie byłeś gdy niejaki @plop wrzucał z Youtuba kretyństwa Brauna czy innego Michalkiewicza, a drugi ptyś, widząc brak reakcji forum, zaserwował nam dwukrotnie śmierdzące danie z Onetu?


----------



## Iwan

Eurotram said:


> Po pierwsze,to tak się składa że tabor ma odpowiadać "paxom"; zdanie maszynistów i reszty jest kwestią drugorzędną


Jak widac po dyskusji w watku wlasciwym pax'om tez nie odpowiada.



> więc daruj sobie te pogardliwe uwagi


A gdziez w tym co zacytowales jest ta pogarda. Mozesz wskazac? Przerysowujemy to co ktos napisal zeby zdezauwowac jego argumenty?



> Po drugie, nawet gdyby rzeczywiście większość pasażerów była niechętna (czy na pewno jest?) Pesom (tylko nie wrzucaj do jednego wora niechętnych zmianie obsługi wagonami na EZT/SZT),


Wiekszosc pasazerow nie widziala pociagu innego niz 111A/112A/120A/EN57 i wynalazki PESY i Newagu. Zwiedzam rozne zarzady i mam pewna skale porownawcza.



> to nasze stanowisko byłoby jak Twoje w sprawie PIC: wśród ludzi zdecydowanie negatywny bilans,a Ty złego słowa powiedzieć nie dasz i usprawiedliwiasz praktycznie każdą ich wtopę.


Wsrod "ludzi" zdecydowanie negatywny bilans, bo "ludzie" pociag ogladaja w TV w kolejnym "obiektywnym" reporcie jaka to kolej zla, dodatkowo maja wspomnienie kolei z czasow mechpoma, a IC to zlo bo takie drogie - nie mozna za 60 zyli jezdzic 2 dni po calej Polsce. "Ludzie" sami wybrali wladze, ktora doprowadzila do degradacji kolei (nie tylko "PICu") jadac na tym wlasnie wyobrazeniu (kolej jest beee i niepotrzebna). Nie widze tez powodu by dokladac PKP IC gdy dokladajacych jest juz cala masa.



> Tak BTW: to Ty swego pognałeś do modów by pognali nas z wątku o PIC,a teraz w drugą stronę to prawo Kalego?


Cos Ci chyba nie wyszlo.


----------



## krystiand

del


----------



## chauffeur

Gość z Rassiji chciał poharcować, ale się chyba zgubił 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113585846&postcount=371


----------



## bloniaq_s8

napinki kibiców w dziwnych...:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=2142

a kolega chyba pomylił fora: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113576501&postcount=42822

i jeszcze jedno
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113586225&postcount=42843


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie poniższego wątku - autor ankiety uzyskał wystarczającą ilość osób.

*[Mazowieckie] Krótka ankieta do pracy magisterskiej *

oraz skasowanie tego wątku:

* [WOLA] Biurowiec Atrium 2 *

z uwagi na dublowanie się z tym wątkiem: *[Wola] Atrium South II + wieża Skanski*posty z tego pierwszego można przenieść do tego starego wątku.

Dzięki wielkie!


----------



## Eurotram

Eurotram said:


> Zostaje jeszcze *MDKA1975*,a ten raczej nie wyrazi skruchy,poza tym stopień agresji i kaliber jest chyba nieco cięższy; co więcej, dotąd przy takim "dorobku" tak świeży user,którego tak wielki procent działalności był hejtem, z reguły dostawał po prostu bana (jak mod miał dobry dzień,to kończyło się na brigu); post wrzucony dziś w Kolejowej Księdze... wraz z wnioskiem o rekację stanowi idealną puentę jego działalności na SSC (jak popatrzeć w historię,to znajdzie się niejeden,który kończył karierę na SSC za w sumie mniejsze dokonania),dlatego miło by było żeby jakiś mod zareagował na uprzejmą prośbę o zainteresowanie się nim...


Modowie już na majówce czy ktoś zechce poświęcić uwagę gościowi,który dalej,zachęcony bezkarnością,obraża co i rusz wszystkich z poza "jego obozu"?


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o dodanie tagu *wrocław* do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724194

_ok.AA._


----------



## krystiand

Wątku o tagach nikt nie czyta?

Proszę o dodanie tagu *wrocław* do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724194


----------



## hif

czy jakiś mod z sekcji kolejowej może zająć się raz a dobrze użytkownikiem @dzolo, który to ogranicza swoją działalność tylko do prowokacji i pisania bzdur, a teraz zalewa swoim pierdololo ostatnią stronę wątku o tramwaju Newagu? Czytać się tego gościa nie da od wielu miesięcy, a jakimś cudem cały czas egzystuje na forum.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Proponuję jeszcze link podać 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1467808&page=43


----------



## Asinus

dzolo - brig na 3 dni za trollowanie, posty wykasowane.


----------



## BlazD

Czy można zainteresować się trollingiem usera Odyseush? Od wczoraj zachwaszcza wątek ukraiński. Co prawda któryś z modów wczoraj trochę wątek przeczyścił, ale troll wrócił dziś znów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113700249&postcount=21038


----------



## los77

Jaki jest powód zamknięcia wątku polsko-ukraińskiego ?

Nie można świeżych danych wrzucać ? Rozumiem że sytuacja jest napięta ale chyba każdy z nas chce wiedzieć co aktualnie dzieje się na Ukranie. Zarówno zwolennicy jednej jak i drugiej strony.


----------



## Gokufan

los77 said:


> Jaki jest powód zamknięcia wątku polsko-ukraińskiego ?
> 
> Nie można świeżych danych wrzucać ?


Nikt Cię nie krytykuje za wrzucanie informacji, nie wiem o co się tak rzucasz. Bardziej chodzi o tych co nawoływali do linczu.


----------



## Zboro

Proszę o dodanie polla do wątu ,,Wybory w PE "

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724595


Z góry dzięki 

_Zrobione.AA._


----------



## Asinus

Wątek ukraiński był chwilowo zamknięty na czas robienia porządków. 

odyseush i p85 - po 2 dni za prowokowanie do wszczęcia kłótni, posty wykasowane.


----------



## los77

Gokufan said:


> Nikt Cię nie krytykuje za wrzucanie informacji, nie wiem o co się tak rzucasz. Bardziej chodzi o tych co nawoływali do linczu.


 ja się rzucam ?

Pytam tylko jaki jest powód.

EDIT

Dzięki *Asinus* za odpowiedź


----------



## Asinus

Zboro said:


> Proszę o dodanie polla do wątu ,,Wybory w PE "
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724595
> 
> 
> Z góry dzięki
> 
> _Zrobione.AA._


W sumie najsensowniej będzie tę ankietę połączyć z PHP.


----------



## Eurotram

Asinus said:


> dzolo - brig na 3 dni za trollowanie, posty wykasowane.


Jak już zainteresowałeś się dzolem,to może byś się i zainteresował działalnością MDKA1975 (jak już niejeden user prosił w tym wątku i w kolejowym)?Chyba,że nagle zmieniły się kryteria oceny userów,bo modowie zdają się udawać że nie widzą jego popisów i wpływu na posty innych userów...


----------



## Asinus

Podaj proszę bezpośredni link do tych postów budzących kontrowersje.


----------



## Eurotram

Asinus said:


> Podaj proszę bezpośredni link do tych postów budzących kontrowersje.


Na ostatniej stronie Kolejowej Księgi Skarg i Wniosków Jatal wrzucił próbkę jego "twórczości",więc jeśli byłbyś uprzejmy tam zerknąć...
Poza tym przydałoby się przelecieć przez cała jego twórczość (wiele nie ma,bo jest obecny na forum zaledwie od marca) i jej merytoryczną zawartość (lub raczej jej brak); naprawdę,jak pamiętam przypadki z okresu gdy już byłem userem z kilkuletnim stażem,takie przypadki jak on załatwiano krótko i to częściej banem niż brigiem (o wpływie na posty kilku takich,którzy swój hejt nieco wcześniej hamowali,to już nie wspomnę). Ale Ty jesteś modem i zrobisz według uznania...


----------



## los77

Dubel się trafił , prośba o usunięcie


----------



## Maciek2207

Często w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616850
Pojawiają się zdjęcia z Katowic, więc proszę o dodanie tagu "katowice". 

_ok.AA._


----------



## bartek76

Czy można prosić o zmianę nazwy wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1630050

na "Wyspy Brytyjskie - wędrówki różne" ?

Zamierzam tam wrzućić fotki ze Szkocji, co do Anglii niezbyt pasuje.

_OK.AA._


----------



## Grzadq

Do przeczyszczenia wątek ukraiński.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie tego wątku: *[Wola] Atrium 2* z uwagi na fakt, iż inwestycja posiada już swój wątek tj. *[Wola] Atrium South II + wieża Skanski*

*Dzięki! *


----------



## Petr

^^
Wątek [Wola] Atrium South II + wieża Skanski dotyczy dwóch inwestycji Skanski. Skoro rozpoczynają już budowę Atrium 2, to inwestycja ta powinna mieć własny wątek, a wątek [Wola] Atrium South II + wieża Skanski powinien dotyczyć wyłącznie wieży Skanski w miejscu kamienic, czego dotyczył od samego początku.

Sam założyłem wątek [Wola] Atrium South II + wieża Skanski, żeby oddzielić go od budowy Atrium One: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88785881#post88785881
Nazwę wybrałem taką a nie inną, bo nie było jeszcze na 100% wiadomo, czy wieża powstanie w miejscu Atrium 2, czy w miejscu kamienic.
Moderatorzy wkleili potem starsze posty z wątku o Atrium One.


----------



## evertonfans2012

^^
Utrzymywanie dwóch wątków stworzy pewien chaos na forum - w tym przypadku powinniśmy mieć jeden wątek, który dotyczy wspomnianych kamienic oraz tej wolnej działki, gdzie rozpoczyna się właśnie budowa. 

Jeden inwestor, działki przylegają do siebie, a wszystko w jednym wątku - trudno o bardziej przejrzystą sytuację. Drugi wątek spowoduje, że część użytkowników pisać będzie w jednym, a cześć w drugim. 

Na dodatek kilka dni temu, jeden z modów skasował właśnie ten sam dublujący wątek, który uznał za zbędny.


----------



## Petr

^^
Dlatego nazwę wątku "[Wola] Atrium South II + wieża Skanski" trzeba zmienić na "[Wola] Wieża Skanski przy Rondzie ONZ".  
Skanska buduje w al. JPII od 20 lat i do tej pory wszystkie jej inwestycje tj. Atrium One i Rondo City miały oddzielne wątki.

EDIT 
Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490695&page=24
Na: *[Wola] Wieża Skanski przy Rondzie ONZ*


----------



## Bastian.

To może od razu zakładajcie nowe wątki w takich przypadkach a nie jak teraz inwestycja omawiana w 2 wątkach. Bałagan się przez to robi.


----------



## filosss

evertonfans2012 said:


> ^^
> Utrzymywanie dwóch wątków stworzy pewien chaos na forum - w tym przypadku powinniśmy mieć jeden wątek, który dotyczy wspomnianych kamienic oraz tej wolnej działki, gdzie rozpoczyna się właśnie budowa.
> 
> Jeden inwestor, działki przylegają do siebie, a wszystko w jednym wątku - trudno o bardziej przejrzystą sytuację. Drugi wątek spowoduje, że część użytkowników pisać będzie w jednym, a cześć w drugim.
> 
> Na dodatek kilka dni temu, jeden z modów skasował właśnie ten sam dublujący wątek, który uznał za zbędny.


Skanska w przypadku budowy czegokolwiek w miejscy dwóch przedwojennych kamienic jest jak narazie chyba tylko i wyłącznie jedynie hipotetycznym inwestorem, bo działki nadal chyba należą do miasta. Chcieć, a faktycznie realizować na swoim terenie to dwie zupełnie inne sprawy. Źle by się stało gdyby był jeden kompleksowy wątek zdominowany przez informacje i zdjęcia z placu budowy Atrium 2.


----------



## Petr

Bastian. said:


> To może od razu zakładajcie nowe wątki w takich przypadkach a nie jak teraz inwestycja omawiana w 2 wątkach. Bałagan się przez to robi.


To była sytuacja nadzwyczajna, bo jak zakładałem tamten wątek, w Skanskiej sami jeszcze nie wiedzieli, na której działce ma powstać wieża. Teraz wystarczy zmienić nazwę wątku na jednoznaczną.


----------



## Bastian.

Chodziło mi o wątek o Atrium 2 założony nie dawno. Podobnie jest z tym nowym biurowcem KróLEWska czy P4 od Garvesta na Służewcu. Jeśli uznajecie że inwestycja zasługuje na osobny wątek to niech będzie on zakładany jak tylko pojawią się pierwsze informacje o takiej inwestycji, a nie jak teraz inwestycja omawiana w wątku zbiorczym a potem nagle dostaje osobny wątek i część informacji jest w zbiorczym a część w wydzielonym. I jest bałagan, ktoś może czegoś szukać i nie będzie wiedzieć gdzie.


----------



## Petr

^^
Chyba jednak mnie nie zrozumiałeś. 
Wątek "[Wola] Atrium South II + wieża Skanski"
Stworzyłem i nazwałem tak, a nie inaczej, bo do niedawna nie było wiadomo, gdzie Skanska chce postawić wieżowiec. W jednej w wersji wieżowiec miał powstać na miejscu Atrium 2.


----------



## Steel Rider

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113829480&postcount=997

Proszę o przyjrzenie się twórczości tego użytkownika, po raz kolejny pisze nie na temat oraz wszczyna city vs city.


----------



## 625

Steel Rider said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113829480&postcount=997
> 
> Proszę o przyjrzenie się twórczości tego użytkownika, po raz kolejny pisze nie na temat oraz wszczyna city vs city.


Pisul: tydzień za city vs city, ostatnio coś często są na niego skargi za różne rzeczy, nie wiem czy długo zabawi na forum.


----------



## Eyk88

klik

Reklama w sygnaturce&spam?


----------



## youknow

Poszedł do piachu.


----------



## Beck's

del.


----------



## olvin

del.


----------



## youknow

lMl said:


> Można dodać do wątku odpowiednie tagi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1722328
> 
> Oznaczenie miasta przede wszystkim.


Dodałem. Nie posługuję się na co dzień tagami, więc jeśli masz inne propozycje, to podaj pls.


----------



## partyzantka

Dzień dobry,

wnoszę o zmianę tytułu wątku tego na: Zagospodarowanie placu Teatralnego
Prośbę swoją motywuję następująco:

1) teatru na placu nie ma od 60 lat i nie wiadomo, czy go ktokolwiek zrekonstruuje;
2) miasto od kilku lat przebąkuje o realizacji Gehry'ego, która nie ma nic wspólnego z teatrem;
3) plac jak był pusty, tak jest nadal;
4) a te "inne zabytki" były elementem sporu między zwolennikami i przeciwnikami rekonstrukcji, który to spór umarł.

Proszę o pozytywne rozpatrzenie prośby.

Z wyrazami szacunku.


----------



## lMl

youknow said:


> Dodałem. Nie posługuję się na co dzień tagami, więc jeśli masz inne propozycje, to podaj pls.


Te są ok. Ale przy okazji: kiedyś mozna było tagować wątki, teraz się nie da albo ja czegos nie wiem?


----------



## Tomczyna

Spamoreklamobot


----------



## bad455

lMl said:


> Te są ok. Ale przy okazji: kiedyś mozna było tagować wątki, teraz się nie da albo ja czegos nie wiem?


Od kilku miesięcy tylko moderatorzy mogą zarządzać tagami.


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o zwrócenie uwagi użytkownikowi *harpun* , który zrobił z wątku:

POLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News wątek Kraków Arena bis.

Mamy tam na jednej stronie 21 zdjęć przedstawiających Jacka Majchrowskiego, 9 zdjęć profili aluminiowych na różnych zoomach/ogniskowych i tym podobne kwiatki.

Ja rozumiem,że harpun jest bardzo zaangażowany w tą budowę, ale w wątku międzynarodowym po prostu spamuje. Wystarczyłoby spokojnie po 4-5 najlepszych zdjęć z kolejnych etapów budowy i odnośnik do ich większej ilości znajdującej się w dedykowanym wątku, a nie wrzucanie 250 zdjęć Kraków Areny na 3,5 strony wątku ogólnego dotyczącego całej Polski.


----------



## osiedle6

Wątek militarny, gość przegina.

Post #19964.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

a link?


----------



## chauffeur

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114102557&postcount=19964


----------



## paweln

Strzala said:


> Prośba o zwrócenie uwagi użytkownikowi *harpun* , który zrobił z wątku:
> 
> POLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News wątek Kraków Arena bis.
> 
> Mamy tam na jednej stronie 21 zdjęć przedstawiających Jacka Majchrowskiego, 9 zdjęć profili aluminiowych na różnych zoomach/ogniskowych i tym podobne kwiatki.
> 
> Ja rozumiem,że harpun jest bardzo zaangażowany w tą budowę, ale w wątku międzynarodowym po prostu spamuje. Wystarczyłoby spokojnie po 4-5 najlepszych zdjęć z kolejnych etapów budowy i odnośnik do ich większej ilości znajdującej się w dedykowanym wątku, a nie wrzucanie 250 zdjęć Kraków Areny na 3,5 strony wątku ogólnego dotyczącego całej Polski.


Przy okazji proszę o rozpatrzenie wprowadzenia limitu zdjęć na dzień /osobę... niestety od dłuższego czasu krakowskie wątki zalewane są zdjęcia nie selekcjonowanymi w jakikolwiek sposób...


----------



## Bastian.

Wprowadzenie tego limitu sprawi że po tyłku dostaną ci co nie spamują setkami zdjęć w stylu *harpun*a.


----------



## Asinus

chauffeur said:


> ^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114102557&postcount=19964


PaTriJot - ostrzeżenie za wulgarny język. Post usunięty.



paweln said:


> Przy okazji proszę o rozpatrzenie wprowadzenia limitu zdjęć na dzień /osobę... niestety od dłuższego czasu krakowskie wątki zalewane są zdjęcia nie selekcjonowanymi w jakikolwiek sposób...


Nie byłoby możliwości egzekwowania takiego limitu, więc to nie najlepszy pomysł. Należy zgłaszać indywidualne przypadki.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

no to skoro przez najbliższych x lat nic się nie wydarzy można zamknąć. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482615&page=122


----------



## Bastian.

Po co, jak nie będzie o czym pisać to wątek zapadnie w sen i tyle.


----------



## Strzala

Asinus said:


> Nie byłoby możliwości egzekwowania takiego limitu, więc to nie najlepszy pomysł. Należy zgłaszać indywidualne przypadki.


Czy będzie reakcja na zachowanie harpuna w wątku międzynarodowym? Może moderator jest w stanie przemówić mu do rozsądku.


----------



## Asinus

Fora międzynarodowe mają swoich własnych moderatorów. Moderatorzy FPW mogą działać tylko na FPW. Nie znam sytuacji, ale wydaje mi się, że trzeba napisać do moderatora właściwego miejscowo dla tego międzynarodowego wątku.


----------



## Strzala

OK, nie miałem o tym pojęcia. Dzięki


----------



## k%

Strzala said:


> Czy będzie reakcja na zachowanie harpuna w wątku międzynarodowym? Może moderator jest w stanie przemówić mu do rozsądku.


daj mi linka gdzie grasuje.

Jest git do robienia zdjęć, ale tak to trzeba go pilnować przed samym sobą żeby nam go nie zbanowali


----------



## zonc

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644385&page=119

Jeden z użytkowników pisze o islamistach per skrajni idioci. Trochę słabo jak na moda, co nie? : |


----------



## k%

Nie, to trochę za słabo żeby poprawnie określić wahabitów.


----------



## Konstruktor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114265263#post114265263

Proszę o tag "Lublin" oraz "budynki"

Dzięki 

_ok. Ale proszę na przyszłość pisać tagi bez cudzysłowów i po przecinku.AA._


----------



## panAeL

Co się stało z wątkiem o mediach w Ekonomii, Biznesie i Polityce?


----------



## 840593

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114277899#post114277899

Proszę o tagi:
kraków, budżet obywatelski, budżet, przestrzeń publiczna, inwestycje

Z góry dziękuję.

_ok.AA._


----------



## zew_2

Co za pacan kasuje moje posty?

^^
Dzięki za zgłoszenie się
625


----------



## 625

zew_2 said:


> Co za pacan kasuje moje posty?
> 
> ^^
> Dzięki za zgłoszenie się
> 625


Po kolejnych wyzwiskach na PM, wydłużone do miesiąca bana.


----------



## mozdzoff

Wnoszę o odblokowanie wątku "Zakopianki". Nie rozumiem dlaczego w ogóle ten wątek został zablokowany. Zakopianka to nie tylko odcinej Lubień - Rabka. Ciekawe rzeczy dzieją się też na innych odcinkach, a z powodu blokady Zakopianki informacje są umeszczane w innych wątakch.


----------



## Asinus

^^ Napisz w drogowej księdze skarg, bo inaczej wniosek pozostanie bez rozpoznania.


----------



## michael_siberia

Natychmiast zbanować i skasować całą treść:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729644

Piszę tu, bo zagląda tu więcej modów, niż do działu, w którym to jest.


----------



## pmaciej7

k% said:


> Bo Saudowie sponsorują terroryzm i skrajne, fundamentalistyczne meczety na całym świecie ?


Wyślij im boczek.


----------



## Han Solo

Czy modowie nie mają nic przeciwko, aby utworzyć oddzielny wątek na Mundial 2014?  Przydałby się, konkurs by się zrobiło itp 

*I dare you *!


----------



## SoryGregory

Czy te przerwy to będą coraz częstsze? Bo od około pół roku zdarzają się sporadycznie momenty że nie można strony pingować, a czasami te momenty są dość długo trwające.


----------



## walcz

Cały dzień bez dostępu do forum to jak wieczność :nuts:


----------



## Han Solo

Han Solo said:


> Czy modowie nie mają nic przeciwko, aby utworzyć oddzielny wątek na Mundial 2014?  Przydałby się, konkurs by się zrobiło itp
> 
> *I dare you *!




_Qui tacet, consentire videtur._ 


*EDIT:*

Założyłem, ale zlamiłem. Czy można prosić jakiegoś uprzejmego moda, o dodanie polla *do wątku* jak niżej? 





> Kto zostanie mistrzem świata w piłce nożnej?
> 
> Brazylia
> Hiszpania
> Argentyna
> Belgia
> Kolumbia
> Niemcy
> Urugwaj
> Wybrzeże Kości Słoniowej
> Ghana
> Kamerun
> Chile
> Włochy
> Stany Zjednoczone
> Meksyk
> Chorwacja
> Anglia
> Holandia
> Portugalia
> Francja


----------



## Filimer

Wnioskuję o otwarcie wątku Kraków - Metro oraz ZIO


----------



## k%

Ok


----------



## demmat

walcz said:


> Cały dzień bez dostępu do forum to jak wieczność :nuts:


Cały dzień !? Praktycznie od 3 dni nie mogłem się*dostać na forum.


----------



## Bastian.

W sobotę muliło mocno, wczoraj nie działało wogóle i dzisiaj do jakiejś 16 coś.


----------



## Stazx

Co się tak właściwie działo?

Nagle się okazało że jednak mam tyle wolnego czasu 

E: Dobra, sam znalazłem. Faktycznie DDoS...


----------



## k%

ja tam nadal mam gigantyczne problemy, posty wysyłam kilka razy, a wchodząc w dany temat odświeżam tyle samo...


----------



## k%

f-o-r-o-t-r-o-l-l-s.com


----------



## Beck's

Mnie wczoraj po 22.00 nie działało, a wam widzę, że działało:dunno: W każdym bądź razie fajnie, że już po wszystkim


----------



## wasiliew_

Chyba nie po wszystkim, bo u mnie raz działa raz nie - i tak od 3 dni! Kwadrans temu nie działało...


----------



## Beck's

Hm...ciekawe bo jak byłem na FB na naszym profilu to w jednych krajach działało a w innych i bądź tu mądry:dunno:


----------



## Raf124

U mnie nie działało w ogole przez pare dni.
Dzisiaj zmieniłem na DNS googla i działa.

Z twittera daitengu dowiedziałem sie, ze to jakis ddos attack


----------



## phantom_x

Jeśli ktoś tej krótkiej przerwy specjalnie nie odczuł albo nawet prawie nie zauważył, to znaczy, że jeszcze nie musi myśleć o terapii :troll:


----------



## lulek89

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650154

Poproszę o tagi:
polska, zdjęcia, warszawa, poznań, trójmiasto

Z góry dzięki! 

_ok.AA._


----------



## Bastian.

*625*- czy w przypadkach awarii i planowanych wyłączeń mogli byście z jakiegoś specjalnego maila (założonego poza ssc) informować o takich akcjach że np. z takiego i takiego powodu forum nie będzie działać od do?.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Nikt DDoSa raczej nie planuje, więc bez sensu taki mail. Jak prowadzone są jakieś prace na forum to jest stosowna informacja o tym ;]


----------



## Bastian.

W czasie awarii mogli by wysyłać maile że z pewnych powodów forum nie działa i zacznie działać za x czasu. A tak nie wiadomo co się dzieje i kiedy wróci wszystko do normy.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Nie wymagajmy aż tak dużo - po pierwsze skąd wydawca ma wiedzieć ile będzie trwała dana awaria niezależna od niego, po drugie takie sytuacje są w miarę mało kiedy spotykane


----------



## pmaciej7

https://twitter.com/daitengu


----------



## kichosz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729517

Proszę o tagi:
kraków, rowery, rower miejski

_ok.AA._


----------



## DooCharles

Proszę o usunięcie z forum poniższych wątków:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1371725&highlight=
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764496&highlight=
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=612974&highlight=


----------



## .kp

W związku z niedostępnościami postuluję, aby w mediach o zasięgu krajowym nadawany był komunikat następującej treści: 

"Uwaga! Uwaga! W dniu... w godzinach... planowane są czasowe wyłączenia SSC. Utrudnienia wystąpić mogą na terenie całego kraju." ;-)


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Szósty stopień zasilania w posty.


----------



## LubiePiwo

To tylko u mnie tak jest, czy Wam też rozsypało się SSC?


----------



## Misiek144

U mnie SSC nie działało kilka dni , w tej chwili nie ma awatarów oraz wszelkich ,,narzędzi,, lajków itp


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ No to mam to samo :<

e: Wygląda na to, że to jakieś zmiany na SSC i od teraz forum nie działa na Operze 12 ;/ Mam nadzieję, że to tylko chwilowe.


----------



## salto_angel

Współczuję Dai Tengu, bo musi mieć w ch... roboty...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Umarł Jaruzelski, Korwin przekroczył próg, w Warszawie dziecko z Paintem remontuje Plac Powstańców Warszawy, jak zwykle okazuje się, że Francja jest jednak bogatsza od Polski, tyle polskiego dorobku w zakresie planowania jest jeszcze nieopisane, a tu jakiś palant atakuje SSC.

Nie wytrzymię.


----------



## Han Solo

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Umarł Jaruzelski, Korwin przekroczył próg, w Warszawie dziecko z Paintem remontuje Plac Powstańców Warszawy, jak zwykle okazuje się, że Francja jest jednak bogatsza od Polski, tyle polskiego dorobku w zakresie planowania jest jeszcze nieopisane, a tu jakiś palant atakuje SSC.



^^


----------



## Han Solo

del


----------



## zbieraj

Prośba o zamknięcie tymczasowo tematu, bo offtop zrobił się niezły.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114396057


----------



## johny..byd

Proszę o wywalenie wszystkiego od postu 675. Ewentualnie przeniesienie do wątku o zabytkach. Nie na temat... Dziękuję.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543446&page=34


----------



## Han Solo

Han Solo said:


> _Qui tacet, consentire videtur._
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Założyłem, ale zlamiłem. Czy można prosić jakiegoś uprzejmego moda, o dodanie polla *do wątku* jak niżej?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kto zostanie mistrzem świata w piłce nożnej?
> 
> Brazylia
> Hiszpania
> Argentyna
> Belgia
> Kolumbia
> Niemcy
> Urugwaj
> Wybrzeże Kości Słoniowej
> Ghana
> Kamerun
> Chile
> Włochy
> Stany Zjednoczone
> Meksyk
> Chorwacja
> Anglia
> Holandia
> Portugalia
> Francja
Click to expand...

Dałoby radę pomóc?


----------



## k%

Ja mam dziś znowu problemy żeby dostać się na forum czy wysłać posta...


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> Dałoby radę pomóc?


Ostatnio gdy próbowałem, forum siadło na dwa dni. Ale zaryzykuję.


----------



## arafat11

^^
no risk no fun


----------



## Lumina

Czy można dorzucić spację między "]" a "Udane" w tytule wątku [Architerktura]Udane remonty cieszące oko i duszę?


----------



## arafat11

rozumiem emocje i mocne słowa, ale ten post to chyba lekkie przegięcie:



osiedle6 said:


> Czy jest sens dyskusji z faszystą o nicku @Lukasz87NS?
> 
> Każdy zdrowy organizm, w tym społeczeństwo , ma swoją konieczną niestety śmierdzącą wydzielinę.
> 
> Taką wydzieliną dla społeczeństwa polskiego jest grupko-kupka nazywająca siebie " ruchem narodowym". Społeczeństwo oceniło tę wydzielinę, w ostatnich wyborach, na 1,2 % zawartości gówna w całości polskości.
> 
> A jak należy traktowac przedstawicieli owego krzykliwego kału?
> Nie dotykać bo się kolego/koleżanko ubrudzisz. I nie dać się nabierać na biało-czerwone barwy, które należą do nas, a nie do tego faszystowskiego planktonu.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie z poniższego wątku postów od nr 579 do końca. Posty odbiegają od tematu inwestycji oraz trwających prac.

* [Wola] Wieżowiec Mennicy ~130m*

Dzięki!


----------



## osiedle6

arafat11 said:


> rozumiem emocje i mocne słowa, ale ten post to chyba lekkie przegięcie:


A zapoznaleś się z postami tego usera i jego stopkami?
Możesz zamykać oczy na kolor brunatny, ja nie zamierzam.
Tacy jak on żerują na naszej tolerancji.


----------



## arafat11

^^
ja nie bronie Twojego adwersarza, ale tylko zauważam, ze takie słownictwo nie jest odpowiednie na tym forum...
zawsze możesz zglosic nadużycia modom, a nie pisać bluzgi w poscie...


----------



## osiedle6

arafat11 said:


> ^^
> ja nie bronie Twojego adwersarza, ale tylko zauważam, ze takie słownictwo nie jest odpowiednie na tym forum...
> zawsze możesz zglosic nadużycia modom, a nie pisać bluzgi w poscie...


W całym poście użyłem jednego słowa, które można uznać za kontrowersyjne.
Tylko czy pogrobowców Hitlera można nazwać łagodniej?


----------



## 625

osiedle6 said:


> A zapoznaleś się z postami tego usera i jego stopkami?
> Możesz zamykać oczy na kolor brunatny, ja nie zamierzam.
> Tacy jak on żerują na naszej tolerancji.


Masz ostrzeżenie. I obowiązek zgłoszenia takich postów tutaj.


----------



## osiedle6

625 said:


> Masz ostrzeżenie. I obowiązek zgłoszenia takich postów tutaj.


Wrocławiak *625 * to to coś więcej niż zameldowany we WROCŁAWIU.


----------



## Zamaszysty

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114440597#post114440597

Poproszę następujące:
brda, bydgoszcz, mieszkaniówka, 60m, apartamentowiec

Z góry dzięki ! 

_ok.AA._


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730437
Kolega trochę się pośpieszył z wątkiem, ale oby to był dobry znak. W każdym razie, proszę o otagowanie: _bydgoszcz_, _river tower_


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o poprawienie błędu/literówki w tytule wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755672

Piszemy " bez cudzysłowów", a nie "bez cudzysłow*i*ów".


----------



## mardro2710

Zaśmiecanie wątku z premedytacją:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114445747#post114445747


----------



## Han Solo

Skoro już powstał wydzielony wątek o aborcji i na razie nikt nie zginął, to może jednak pozostawić go otwartym? Pare osób mi coś tam odpowiedziało, a teraz nie mam szansy się odnieść.


----------



## Mruczek

Han Solo said:


> Skoro już powstał wydzielony wątek o aborcji i na razie nikt nie zginął, to może jednak pozostawić go otwartym? Pare osób mi coś tam odpowiedziało, a teraz nie mam szansy się odnieść.


Wątek został poddany aborcji:troll:


----------



## BlazD

Z powodu deklaracji sumienia.:lol:


----------



## Beck's

Ooo to już nawet moderatorzy takie deklaracje składają:lol:


----------



## Bastian.

Ale zaraz skoro mody złożyły deklarację to nie mogły dokonać abrocji wątku. Chyba że któryś w łapę wziął i sumienie odłożył na bok. Trzeba powołać komisję śledczą... Kto się zgłasza do jej składu?.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o dodanie tagu [w budowie] w poniższych wątkach:

*[Wola] Wydział Rzeźby ASP przy ul. Spokojnej *

*[Śródmieście] Biurowiec KróLEWska S+B Gruppe*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315267&page=14W poniższym wątku zmieniły się plany zagospodarowania działki, obecna nazwa jest nieaktualna - będą realizowane dwie inwestycje tj. Sobieski Business Park oraz Stegny Business Center. Proszę o aktualizację nazwy wątku.



*[Mokotów] Europark Sobieski - kompleks biurowy + 21 pietrowa wieża*

Dzięki! 

^^
OK - S.


----------



## MSQ

lodzer.m said:


> To nie jest:
> - Polityczny Hyde Park,
> - wątek city vs. city (airport vs. airport).
> 
> *To jest wątek o połączeniach lotniczych.* Rozumiem emocje, ale wszystkie argumenty padły już wielokrotnie. O dotowaniu lotniska proponuję rozmawiać w wątku o budżecie Łodzi lub w wątku "Rozmawiamy o Łodzi".





lodzer.m said:


> Kolejny post nie na temat połączeń lotniczych = brig.
> 
> Uświadamiam: można krytykować, ale w temacie.


Ale dlaczego? Jakoś w innych wątkach o lotniskach o dopłatach swobodnie się mówi. Co ma na celu usuwanie tego typu treści stricte powiązanych z działalnością lotniska?

Bo to już zaczyna śmierdzieć, że każda sprawa która dotyka w istotny sposób funkcjonowanie lotniska jest cenzurowana. Tak boli ujawnianie informacji o finansowaniu i stratach lotniska?


----------



## 625

MSQ said:


> Ale dlaczego? Jakoś w innych wątkach o lotniskach o dopłatach swobodnie się mówi.


Bo o tym jest już w wątku PHP. EOT.


----------



## MSQ

Ale co ma PHP do wykresu publikującego dane o stratach lotniska?


----------



## 625

^^


MSQ said:


> Ale dlaczego? Jakoś w innych wątkach o lotniskach o dopłatach swobodnie się mówi.


To w końcu o czym Ty mówisz? Mówiłem, koniec tego offtopa.


----------



## Beck's

Chyba userowi się cos pomyliło

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114935493&postcount=5186


----------



## bad455

Z kolejowej księgi:


tellchar said:


> Można prosić o dodanie tagu [włodawa] do tematu?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=982880&page=2


_ok.AA._


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254481&page=109
Proszę o wykasowanie od postu 2164, oprócz postów ze zdjęciami i informacjami. Bez konsekwencji.

ox/P


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o dodanie tagów do tego wątku:
maroko, agadir, marrakesz, marrakech, fez, volubilis, meknes, rabat, casablanka, safi, essaouira, el jadida, al dżadida, afryka

_ok.AA._


----------



## behemot

Co się stało z wątkiem o krakowskim szkieletorze/Trei Morfie?


----------



## k%

ups :troll:


----------



## Offspring

Polityczne pierdololo (a gdyby rządził PiS blablabla) w wątku o gazoporcie. Proszę o przewietrzenie i ewentualne dodanie czegoś w stylu "- polityka, presja na Rosję, ceny gazu - brig" do nazwy wątku.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420685&page=95


----------



## paweln

W ramach śledzenia budowy "Kraków Arena" doczekaliśmy się fotorelacji zatytułowanej "Treningi siatkarskie zespołów P O L S K I oraz B R A Z Y L I" - ponad 30 zdjęć. Jest nawet zdjęcie gościa czyszczącego boisko... 
Fotorelacja jak zawsze w wykonaniu tego kolegi ma zbyt wiele zdjęć - a teraz jeszcze odbiega zbytnio od tematu budowy.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=105785&page=664
Boicie się dawać bany za coś takiego?

Zostawione tylko posty na temat/treningowe usunięte./th


----------



## demmat

Bany może nie, ale ostrzeżenie i usuwanie postów już by się*przydało.


----------



## Bastian.

To wywoła sprzeczkę tego osobnika i jego zwolenników z osobami które nie przepadają za jego fotorelacjami, fotograf amator i jego zwolennicy będą krzyczeć że kasuje się jego posty i fotki bo się nie podobają przeciwnikom i że to jest złe postępowanie w stosunku do niego.


----------



## Czifo

To wprowadzić zasadę "Dyskusje o harpunie tylko w PHP". Tam i tak nic już nie zaszkodzi.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę dodać tag "łódź", wszystkie łódzkie wątki są tak otagowane.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115043325#post115043325


----------



## Mieteq

W wątku o Kraków Arenie znowu zaczyna się robić syf (w którym sam haniebnie wziąłem udział) i przydało by się wyciąć kilka postów, tak od okolicy #13304.

ok, k%


----------



## michuu

Proszę o dodanie tagów do tego wątku

toruń

_ok.AA._


----------



## Amitherei

osiedle6 said:


> Średnio rozgarnięty użytkownik SSC wie o kim mowa jako brunatnym.
> Jeden udaje, że nie wie to mu przypomnę.
> 
> Brunatym nazywamy swołocz faszystowską, która propaguje ideologię głoszoną przez wariata Hitlera Adolfa (tego typka,którego karykaturę zamieściłeś). Ta ideologia przyniosła śmierć ok. 20 milionów ludzi.
> 
> Ten kretyński rysunek dla debili, który Ciebie i @Juszatka rajcuje, nie jest żadnym dowcipem. Jest bezczelną propagandą idei faszystowskich wyjętą ze stron NOP czy innego gówna.
> 
> Jak dostałeś dwa razy po pysku, to podwiń ogon.
> 
> Nie licz na ulgi. Brunatny szajs będę gonil z forum ile wlezie.


Trzeba pisać ? Takie coś sobie kica po forum a talkinghead nic z tego nie robi w tym wątku.....

'Czemu Niemcy.....'


----------



## Picek

^^ No... wcześniej też to zgłaszałem, nawet ktoś przyszedł i napisał, że się z nim w 100% zgadza :lol:. Potem przyszedł TH, zgłoszenie zniknęło i w sumie nie wiadomo co teraz. Czekamy na BETONA pewnie.


----------



## osiedle6

^^
Od tego się zaczęło. 
Tych panów to śmieszy. Według mnie krańcowy przykład zwierzęcego prymitywizmu w formie i treści.
Pozostawiam do oceny.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114948083&postcount=5049


----------



## 625

Picek said:


> ^^ No... wcześniej też to zgłaszałem, nawet ktoś przyszedł i napisał, że się z nim w 100% zgadza :lol:. Potem przyszedł TH, zgłoszenie zniknęło i w sumie nie wiadomo co teraz. Czekamy na BETONA pewnie.


Mógłbyś zmniejszyć fonta w sygnaturze?


----------



## Grvl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115088184&postcount=20488
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115092394&postcount=20496

Panowie starają się wpychać politykę do niewłaściwego wątku.


----------



## Bastian.

Pierwszy post powinien zostać bo *Szatek* pyta o to jaką opinię na temat wypowiedzi ministra mają forumowicze zaznajomieni z wojskiem. Pyta wszystkich a nie tych co są za PO czy za PiS czy SLD.


----------



## pmaciej7

A wątek jest w dziale "Przemysł | Technologia | Design". Opinie forumowiczów, nawet związanych z wojskiem, w żadnej z tych kategorii się nie mieszczą.


----------



## osiedle6

Bastian. said:


> Pierwszy post powinien zostać bo *Szatek* pyta o to jaką opinię na temat wypowiedzi ministra mają forumowicze zaznajomieni z wojskiem. Pyta wszystkich a nie tych co są za PO czy za PiS czy SLD.


@Szatek o nic nie pyta.

Wrzuca polityczny post w wątku militarnym (zawsze czuć to skrajną prawicą) i czeka na reakcję.
Śledzę wątek militarny od dawna i nie raz ja i inni "delegowali" tego typka do briga.


----------



## pmaciej7

osiedle6 said:


> Śledzę wątek militarny od dawna i nie raz ja i inni "delegowali" tego typka do briga.


Też mam jednego typka do briga.


----------



## osiedle6

pmaciej7 said:


> Też mam jednego typka do briga.


Pisz otwarcie o co Tobie chodzi.

Ja piszę o faktach, czyli wielokrotnych próbach @Szatka umieszczania bzdurnych wrzutek politycznych w wątku militarnym.

Masz jakiś problem w niedzielne popołudnie???
To, że jesteś moderatorem nie upoważnia Ciebie do gróźb pod moim adresem. Przeciwnie, winien jesteś się wyciszyć.


----------



## pmaciej7

:rofl:


----------



## osiedle6

pmaciej7 said:


> :rofl:


icard:


----------



## salto_angel

osiedle6 said:


> To, że jesteś moderatorem nie upoważnia Ciebie do gróźb pod moim adresem. Przeciwnie, winien jesteś się wyciszyć.


Ty masz naprawdę jakiś problem z moderatorami na tym forum. Najpierw nawrzucałeś 625, a teraz pmaciejowi. 

Czekam kto następny w kolejce opcorn:


----------



## takisobiektoś

osiedle6 said:


> Masz jakiś problem w niedzielne popołudnie???
> To, że jesteś moderatorem nie upoważnia Ciebie do gróźb pod moim adresem. Przeciwnie, winien jesteś się wyciszyć.


^^ Jeb..em z fotela :rofl:


----------



## osiedle6

salto_angel said:


> Ty masz naprawdę jakiś problem z moderatorami na tym forum. Najpierw nawrzucałeś 625, a teraz pmaciejowi. :


*
Kłamiesz.*

Przeczytaj to napisałem i to co napisał pmaciej7.
Moderatorom niczego nie nawrzucałem.

Chcesz być moderatorem to popracuj.


----------



## osiedle6

takisobiektoś;115099350 said:


> ^^ Jeb..em z fotela :rofl:


Co chciałeś przekazać tym swoim wulgaryzmem?

Brak zapoznania się z dokonaniami @Szatka w wątku militarnym?


----------



## salto_angel

osiedle6 said:


> *
> Kłamiesz.*
> 
> Przeczytaj to napisałem i to co napisał pmaciej7.
> Moderatorom niczego nie nawrzucałem.
> 
> Chcesz być moderatorem to popracuj.


:lol::lol::lol:
Teraz ja je...em z fotela.


----------



## osiedle6

salto_angel said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> Teraz ja je...em z fotela.


No to leż tam. :banana:

Najlepiej z dala od kompa.


----------



## 625

osiedle6 said:


> *
> Kłamiesz.*
> 
> Przeczytaj to napisałem i to co napisał pmaciej7.
> Moderatorom niczego nie nawrzucałem.
> 
> Chcesz być moderatorem to popracuj.


Bez Ciebie byłoby nudno, dlatego nie będę brigował.


----------



## osiedle6

625 said:


> Bez Ciebie byłoby nudno, dlatego nie będę brigował.


Nie bardzo masz za co. 

Szczególnie w przypadku wściekłego ataku obrońców "wyczynów" *@Szatka* w wątku militarnym.

Tylko dlaczego są to moderatorzy i jeden ambitny kandydat na moderatora. :lol:

Ps. Tego kandydata jednak popieram. Jest z mojego Wrocławia.


----------



## pmaciej7

osiedle6 said:


> Nie bardzo masz za co.


Za trolling tutaj i zaczepki w wątku niemieckim. 

Także może idź się wyciszyć.


----------



## osiedle6

pmaciej7 said:


> Za trolling tutaj i zaczepki w wątku niemieckim.
> 
> Także może idź się wyciszyć.


Tak na poważnie.

Zapoznaj się z politycznymi atakami @Szatka w wątku militarnym.
To Twój obowiązek zanim zaczniesz mi grozić.
To Ty pierwszy, jako moderator, określiłeś mnie bezpodstawnie jako osobę do zbrigowania bez najmniejszych podstaw.
Reszta jest konsekwencją Twoich działań, łącznie *z wulgaryzmami userów, którym nie grozisz brigiem.*.

Nie naruszyłem żadnych przepisów regulaminu, a już z pewnością nie ma mowy o trollingu.


----------



## pmaciej7

osiedle6 said:


> Tak na poważnie.


Poważnie, to poważnie. To są zaczepki:



> Miłośnik wypędzeń się ujawnił. :lol:
> 
> A piwiarnię już sobie wybrałeś?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

skoro już sobie pobrigowaliście to mam prośbę o przeniesienie postów :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115103170&postcount=16180
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115104415&postcount=16181

do dedykowanego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688100&page=9


----------



## _mr

Da się zablokować na własne potrzeby cały wątek? Bo jeden trollerski a całkowicie nierzeczwy temat zaśmieca mi tagowy podgląd forum.


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o sprawdzenie, czy ten użytkownik i ta "użytkowniczka", to nie jedna i ta sama osoba (multikonto).


----------



## zew_2

625 said:


> Po kolejnych wyzwiskach na PM, wydłużone do miesiąca bana.



A może pokażesz te PM z kolejnymi wyzwiskami? Czy może nie musisz i wystarczy że wymyślisz jakąś bzdurę i dasz bana? 

I ludzie się dziwią że ktoś forum atakuje skoro administracja tak traktuje użytkowników. hno:


----------



## 625

zew_2 said:


> A może pokażesz te PM z kolejnymi wyzwiskami? Czy może nie musisz i wystarczy że wymyślisz jakąś bzdurę i dasz bana?
> 
> I ludzie się dziwią że ktoś forum atakuje skoro administracja tak traktuje użytkowników. hno:





zew_2 said:


> 625 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear zew_2,
> 
> You have received an infraction at SkyscraperCity.
> 
> Reason: trolling
> -------
> trolling
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 3 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> Original Post:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/114292757/
> 
> 
> 
> Co za pacan kasuje moje posty?
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> SkyscraperCity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A na pytanie nie odpowiedziałeś.
Click to expand...




zew_2 said:


> 625 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skierowałeś je do pacana, nie do moderatorów.
> 
> 
> 
> A co ja poradzę że w niektórych przypadkach to synonim. :dunno:
> 
> Bezpodstawne kasowanie postów to dziecinada.
Click to expand...

Dalej twierdzisz, że piszesz bzdury?


----------



## Strzala

zew_2 said:


> A może pokażesz te PM z kolejnymi wyzwiskami? Czy może nie musisz i wystarczy że wymyślisz jakąś bzdurę i dasz bana?
> 
> I ludzie się dziwią że ktoś forum atakuje skoro administracja tak traktuje użytkowników. hno:





Nie dostaniesz logicznej odpowiedzi. 625 już kilka razy wykazał się brakiem konsekwencji...

Eeech gdzie te czasy kiedy moderatorów wybierało się w głosowaniach użytkowników. Teraz to jakiś totomix którego reguły znają tylko zainteresowani.


----------



## demmat

A teraz Ty powinieneś dostać briga za oszczerstwa względem moderatora.


----------



## zew_2

625 said:


> Dalej twierdzisz, że piszesz bzdury?



Co jest w tej PM kolejnym wyzwiskiem? Dziecinada? 

Ja nie widzę żadnego wyzwiska w tych PM ani treści zasługującej na miesiącznego bana.

A wracając do meritum dlaczego nie ma transparentności decyzji moderatorów którzy bezpodstawnie kasują posty tylko dlatego że nie pokrywają się z ich punktem widzenia - bo innego powodu nie widzę.


----------



## 625

zew_2 said:


> Co jest w tej PM kolejnym wyzwiskiem? Dziecinada?


Pacan. Masz kolejny miesiąc na przemyślenie.


----------



## Strzala

demmat said:


> A teraz Ty powinieneś dostać briga za oszczerstwa względem moderatora.


Może bana od razu?



> oszczerstwo «kłamliwa wypowiedź, mająca na celu skompromitowanie, poniżenie lub ośmieszenie kogoś»


Znasz temat? Masz dostęp do privów? Jeśli nie to nie zarzucaj komuś oszczerstw.


----------



## 625

Strzala said:


> Nie dostaniesz logicznej odpowiedzi. 625 już kilka razy wykazał się brakiem konsekwencji...
> 
> Eeech gdzie te czasy kiedy moderatorów wybierało się w głosowaniach użytkowników. Teraz to jakiś totomix którego reguły znają tylko zainteresowani.


Możesz podać przykład? Czy tylko insynuujesz? Akurat należysz do najczęściej zgłaszanych tu userów, za konsekwentne city vs city w wątkach lotniskowych.


----------



## Strzala

625 said:


> Możesz podać przykład? Czy tylko insynuujesz? Akurat należysz do najczęściej zgłaszanych tu userów, za konsekwentne city vs city w wątkach lotniskowych.


A np. obiecywanie briga dla obu stron "wymiany zdań", po czym dawanie go tylko jednej i brak odpowiedzi w tej sprawie na privie; jedynie upomnienie dla usera za nazwanie mnie "tępą dzidą" przy jednoczesnym daniu mi zakazu wypowiadania się w we wszystkich wątkach lotniskowych innych miast , podczas gdy obiekcje wobec mnie mieli tylko userzy z jednego miasta itp.

Warto patrzeć kto dane city vs city rozpoczyna, a nie karać na chybił trafił wg. sympatii bądź jej braku.


Nie jestem święty, nie musisz mnie lubić ale zachowaj jakiś obiektywizm.


----------



## demmat

Strzala said:


> Może bana od razu?


Jeżeli to nie pierwsze oszczerstwo wobec moderatorów, to może by się*przydało...


Znasz temat? Masz dostęp do privów? Jeśli nie to nie zarzucaj komuś oszczerstw.[/QUOTE]
Sorry, to nie ja od razu wyskoczyłem, że Administrator na pewno nie uzasadni kary którą wymierzył, mimo że nie ma się żadnej wiedzy na ten temat. A jak widać podał uzasadnienie. Naprawdę trzeba być głupim, żeby lekką ręką pisać takie rzeczy o osobach, które mają prawo wyrzucić z forum za właśnie takie insynuacje. Szczególnie, gdy jest się częstym gościem w tym i sąsiednim wątku. 

No, ale to nie mój problem.


----------



## Strzala

demmat said:


> Jeżeli to nie pierwsze oszczerstwo wobec moderatorów, to może by się*przydało...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, to nie ja od razu wyskoczyłem, że Administrator na pewno nie uzasadni kary którą wymierzył, mimo że nie ma się żadnej wiedzy na ten temat. A jak widać podał uzasadnienie. Naprawdę trzeba być głupim, żeby lekką ręką pisać takie rzeczy o osobach, które mają prawo wyrzucić z forum za właśnie takie insynuacje. Szczególnie, gdy jest się częstym gościem w tym i sąsiednim wątku.
> 
> No, ale to nie mój problem.



No to jak to nie Twój problem to po co się udzielasz? Gdzie zwykły user może napisać,że ma obiekcje co do pracy moderatora jak nie tutaj? Czy w ogóle nie można mieć obiekcji?


----------



## 625

Strzala said:


> podczas gdy obiekcje wobec mnie mieli tylko userzy z jednego miasta itp.


Ostatniego briga masz za Radom, więc po co kłamiesz? Oczywiście najaktywniejszy jesteś w Bydgoszczy, gdzie też dostałeś briga.


----------



## Strzala

625 said:


> Ostatniego briga masz za Radom, więc po co kłamiesz? Oczywiście najaktywniejszy jesteś w Bydgoszczy, gdzie też dostałeś briga.


Za jaki Radom, mam briga o którym nie wiem?

Edit: Dlaczego nie odnosisz się do tego,że nie dawałeś brigów tym którym mi obiecałeś na privie, a sam zarzucasz mi kłamstwo?


----------



## el nino

Proś się dalej a dostaniesz ostrzegawczy strzał w potylice


----------



## Strzala

el nino said:


> Proś się dalej a dostaniesz ostrzegawczy strzał w potylice


Przepraszam, dlaczego mi grozisz i co ten post wnosi do dyskusji której nie jesteś stroną?


----------



## 625

Strzala said:


> Za jaki Radom, mam briga o którym nie wiem?


Kpisz? Nie wiesz, że miałeś briga? :lol:



> Expired Infraction (Points: 3)
> kłótnie z innymi użytkownikami
> Left By
> Luki_SL
> 05:33 PM February 15th, 2014
> Expired
> 05:50 PM February 18th, 2014
> Discussion Thread
> Infraction for Strzala: kłótnie z innymi użytkownikami


Nie kompromituj się więcej.


----------



## Strzala

625 said:


> Kpisz? Nie wiesz, że miałeś briga? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nie kompromituj się więcej.


Wiem,że miałem briga (nawet 2 na przełomie 2013/2014), pytanie brzmiało czy za Radom?

Odniesiesz się do pytań jakie Ci zadałem, czy po prostu wygodnie jest Ci je pomijać, podobnie jak na privach?


----------



## 625

Strzala said:


> Wiem,że miałem briga (nawet 2 na przełomie 2013/2014), pytanie brzmiało czy za Radom?
> 
> Odniesiesz się do pytań jakie Ci zadałem, czy po prostu wygodnie jest Ci je pomijać, podobnie jak na privach?


1. Infraction jest za Radom, specjalnie właśnie to przypomniałem.
2. Jak Ci wtedy pisałem, inni też dostali brigi.


----------



## Strzala

625 said:


> 1. Infraction jest za Radom, specjalnie właśnie to przypomniałem.
> 2. Jak Ci wtedy pisałem, inni też dostali brigi.


1.Infraction jest za flejm (nierozpoczęty przeze mnie)

2. Prośba o info kto dostał jeszcze wtedy briga, bo ja ich nie widziałem.


Przez zmniejszenie o połowę pojemności privów, muszę niestety wiele cennych kasować hno:

Zaczyna mnie martwić,że nie karze się odpowiednio ludzi którzy wszczynają pyskówki, a nic nie wnieśli do tego forum. Obrywa mi się za to,że reaguje na posty takich ludzi, choć to drugie jest zadaniem modów.

W sumie privów nie powinno się ujawniać publicznie ale użytkownik pisul nie pozostawił mi dzisiaj wyjścia:



pisul said:


> *Pozdrowienia z Rzeszowa*



Nie wiem z jakiego powodu on zapycha mi skrzynkę takim shitem. Ani go nigdzie nie obrażam, ani nie mam nic do Rzeszowa. Gość ma jakąś obsesję na punkcie powstania sklepu IKEA w jego mieście, tylko (chyba niepotrzebnie) za bardzo emocjonuje się informacjami odnośnie IKEA z innych miast.

I teraz pytanie, co robić z takimi userami? Dawać im prowokować do city vs city do momentu aż ktoś zareaguje, czy dusić takie dno w zarodku, a może nie robić nic i dawać im hulać w poczuciu bezkarności albo z nadzieją,że się zmienią?

To samo tyczy się użytkownika gutek89. Gość nazywa mnie publicznie na forum "tępą dzidą" (mod obiecuje dać mu briga, którego nie dostaje) potem zadaje infantylne pytania z podtekstem city vs city w lubelskim wątku lotniczym i co? I nic. To jakaś hodowla onetu tutaj,czy o co chodzi?

W bydgoskim wątku lotniczym ktoś zadaje pytanie skąd wzięło się "napięcie" na linii Bydgoszcz - Lublin? Gdy przypominam,że całą wymianę wszczął i rozkręcił arafat który miał jakiś problem z rozwojem lubelskiego lotniska od momentu wbicia pierwszej łopaty na budowie, to w "nagrodę" dostaję od 625 zakaz wypowiadania się w wątkach lotniczych wszystkich miast:nuts:

Jak mam to traktować? Jak wrzucę zdjęcia z rozbudowy lotniska w Balicach do krakowskiego wątku, albo dodam jako pierwszy info o nowym połączeniu z Łodzi,czy z Rzeszowa to dostanę bana? Nie mam potrzeby wypowiadania się w lotniczych wątkach Bydgoszczy i Radomia ale dawanie mi zakazu na inne miasta uważam za grubą przesadę. 

Proszę o jakąś wykładnie w tej kwestii 625.


----------



## pmaciej7

Strzala said:


> 1.Infraction jest za flejm (nierozpoczęty przeze mnie)


Wątek: [Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków, przyczyna: kłótnie z innymi użytkownikami. Dostałeś stosowną informację otrzymując briga. Co jeszcze wyjaśnić? 



> W sumie privów nie powinno się ujawniać publicznie ale użytkownik pisul nie pozostawił mi dzisiaj wyjścia:
> 
> I teraz pytanie, co robić z takimi userami? Dawać im prowokować do city vs city do momentu aż ktoś zareaguje, czy dusić takie dno w zarodku, a może nie robić nic i dawać im hulać w poczuciu bezkarności albo z nadzieją,że się zmienią?


Trzeba zgłosić prywatną wiadomość tym przyciskiem:


----------



## apulejusz

625 said:


> Pacan. Masz kolejny miesiąc na przemyślenie.


Sposób w jaki rozdajesz brigi jest żenujący i dziecinny. Przestań traktować to forum jako swoje prywatne. Kiedy ktoś zadaje ci pytanie, to się odpowiada a nie briguje.


----------



## Strzala

pmaciej7 said:


> Wątek: [Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków, przyczyna: kłótnie z innymi użytkownikami. Dostałeś stosowną informację otrzymując briga. Co jeszcze wyjaśnić?


Pytanie numer 2. Oczekuje odpowiedzi od moda który dał briga.




pmaciej7 said:


> Trzeba zgłosić prywatną wiadomość tym przyciskiem:


Dzięki. Poszło. Te zgłoszenia idą do polskich modów? Jeśli tak, to prośba o odpowiedź w sprawie konsekwencji.


----------



## Virgileq

Czytasz swoje posty? Od dwoch stron klocisz sie briga a w sumie 
'Psze Pani, ale to on zaczal'. Osobiscie ostatni raz tak tlumaczylem sie w pierwszych latach podstawowki. Odwracasz caly proces i wymagasz, a wrecz zadasz, by wszyscy skakali wokol Twoich wymyslow na temat moderacji.
To wszystko powinno odbywac sie dokladnie w taki o to sposob:
1. Prosba o zaprzestanie klotni pod rygorem briga? Konczysz sie klocic.
2. Jesli 1 jest niemozliwe, bo emocje Ci nie pozwalaja na odstapienie od flame'u, to przyjmujesz briga na klate, na ktorego jak sam przyznajesz zasluzyles.
3 Nastepnie zglaszasz posty (klikajac wykrzyknik), ktore Twoim zdaniem rowniez zasluguja na briga i czekasz na reakcje. 
4. Jezeli nastepuje brak reakcji, a troche czasu uplynelo, to dopiero wystepujesz z pytanie o powod zignorowania *konkretnego* zgloszenia (posta) w ksiedze* w sposob kulturalny*.
5. W wypadku podjazdow na priv, rowniez zglaszasz wykrzyknikiem i procedura przechodzi do punktu 4.
6. Dyskusja jest rzeczowa.

Ale nie, niedasie, *bo trzeba spamowac ksiege przez kilka stron*, bo on flameowal bardziej, bo on zaczal, wzywac do podpowiedzi kilku modow z administratorem wlacznie, by im tylek zawracac, bo dostales zasluzonego briga, a ten i tamten nie. I nie wystarczy Ci odpowiedz kilku modow, tylko musisz miec na kazde pytanie innego. Dojrzej, to tylko forum - idz sie przewietrzyc, ochlon, ostudz emocje, bo sie wyglupiasz.

Ludzie.

PS. Przepraszam za wpis, ale nie wytrzymalem.


----------



## pmaciej7

Strzala said:


> Dzięki. Poszło. Te zgłoszenia idą do polskich modów? Jeśli tak, to prośba o odpowiedź w sprawie konsekwencji.


10 dni. I jak sobie patrzę na jego osiągnięcia, to jest to ostatni brig.


----------



## Strzala

Virgileq said:


> Czytasz swoje posty? Od dwoch stron klocisz sie briga a w sumie
> 'Psze Pani, ale to on zaczal'. Osobiscie ostatni raz tak tlumaczylem sie w pierwszych latach podstawowki. Odwracasz caly proces i wymagasz, a wrecz zadasz, by wszyscy skakali wokol Twoich wymyslow na temat moderacji.
> To wszystko powinno odbywac sie dokladnie w taki o to sposob:
> 1. Prosba o zaprzestanie klotni pod rygorem briga? Konczysz sie klocic.
> 2. Jesli 1 jest niemozliwe, bo emocje Ci nie pozwalaja na odstapienie od flame'u, to przyjmujesz briga na klate, na ktorego jak sam przyznajesz zasluzyles.
> 3 Nastepnie zglaszasz posty (klikajac wykrzyknik), ktore Twoim zdaniem rowniez zasluguja na briga i czekasz na reakcje.
> 4. Jezeli nastepuje brak reakcji, a troche czasu uplynelo, to dopiero wystepujesz z pytanie o powod zignorowania *konkretnego* zgloszenia (posta) w ksiedze* w sposob kulturalny*.
> 5. W wypadku podjazdow na priv, rowniez zglaszasz wykrzyknikiem i procedura przechodzi do punktu 4.
> 6. Dyskusja jest rzeczowa.
> 
> Ale nie, niedasie, *bo trzeba spamowac ksiege przez kilka stron*, bo on flameowal bardziej, bo on zaczal, wzywac do podpowiedzi kilku modow z administratorem wlacznie, by im tylek zawracac, bo dostales zasluzonego briga, a ten i tamten nie. I nie wystarczy Ci odpowiedz kilku modow, tylko musisz miec na kazde pytanie innego. Dojrzej, to tylko forum - idz sie przewietrzyc, ochlon, ostudz emocje, bo sie wyglupiasz.
> 
> Ludzie.
> 
> PS. Przepraszam za wpis, ale nie wytrzymalem.




Hmm to chyba kolega nie czyta dokładnie.Przerobiłem punkty 1-3, punkt 4 - nie mam żadnej odpowiedzi zwłaszcza od moderatora którego sprawa dotyczy, punkt 5 przerobiony.

Nie wzywam tu wszystkich modów do odpowiedzi, tylko jednego konkretnego ale zamiast odpowiedzi dostaję zmianę tematu lub brak odpowiedzi podobnie jak na privach. Ja swoje brigi przyjąłem na klatę ale jeśli mod przecina dyskusję brigiem i mówi,że częstuje nim wszystkich, po czym okazuje się,że to nie prawda, to mam prawo czuć się oszukany - bo to tylko utwierdza pewnych osobników w tym,że są bezkarni.

Oczywiście mod nie musi mi się tłumaczyć, może robić co mu się podoba, być niekonsekwentnym itd. ale to świadczy tylko o jednym.

Za dużo swojego życia zostawiłem na tym forum, żeby się przewietrzać, a jeśli dla Ciebie to nieistotne kwestie to nie musisz ich czytać.

Nie tylko ja mam obiekcje co do pracy jednego z modów ale jak widać nie ma to większego znaczenia. Kiedyś pewnie ten temat powróci ale dopóki jest nas mało to nie ma czym się przejmować.

Szkoda,że forum idzie w tym kierunku ale może to znak czasów?

Tyle ode mnie w tym temacie . Jak ktoś coś, to na priv.


----------



## demmat

apulejusz said:


> Sposób w jaki rozdajesz brigi jest żenujący i dziecinny. Przestań traktować to forum jako swoje prywatne. Kiedy ktoś zadaje ci pytanie, to się odpowiada a nie briguje.


Stary, jaki dziecinny? Została zacytowana wiadomość w którym w niestosowny i chamski sposób odzywa się*do moderatorów i jeszcze brnie że nic takiego nie robił? To jest dziecinne. A nie, to jest głupota, a nie dziecinność. 



Strzala said:


> No to jak to nie Twój problem to po co się udzielasz? Gdzie zwykły user może napisać,że ma obiekcje co do pracy moderatora jak nie tutaj? Czy w ogóle nie można mieć obiekcji?


Moim problemem jest zaśmiecanie tego wątku oszczerstwami wobec moderatorów. Nie moim jest brnięcie w głupią dyskusję użytkownika, który zbyt długo nie chce pobyć na tym forum.


----------



## TommeT

^^Ilość wazeliny w Twoich ostatnich postach z tego wątku jest żenująca.


----------



## paweln

paweln said:


> Dziękuje bardzo za posprzątanie wątku: " [Kraków] Kraków Arena ".
> Dziękuje również za "brig na tydzień za spowodowanie trollingu na 3 strony. " - powinno to ostudzić dyskusje i skierować ją w bardziej merytorycznym kierunku.
> 
> Proszę jednak o wyjaśnienie dlaczego poza wyżej wymienionym brigiem nie pojawił się brig za używanie na forum zwrotu "lizanie rowa" - czy to już jest akceptowalny poziom dyskusji na tym forum?


up


----------



## el nino

Strzala said:


> Przepraszam, dlaczego mi grozisz i co ten post wnosi do dyskusji której nie jesteś stroną?


Coś Ty taki wrażliwy? Braki magnezu czy co? Ja nie grożę, tylko stwierdzam fakt :lol:


----------



## k%

paweln said:


> up


Uwierzysz, że nie pamiętam sprawy? 

A po miesiącach od tego wydarzenia i setkach usuniętych postów nie będę się teraz raczej doszukiwał tego powodu.

Ty dostałeś, ktoś inny nie dostał, bardzo możliwe, że było to w odpowiedzi na twój post lub inny trollerski, a może po prostu przy usuwaniu dziesiątków postów głupiej kłótni na raz nie wpadł mi w oko żeby ukarać :dunno:

C'est la vie.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Czy szanowne moderatorstwo może wywalić całą dyskusję o kościele z wątku dziwne szokujące?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=2207

wątek zamkniety na 2 miesiące. /th


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734831

Proszę o dodanie tagów: suwałki, suwalki, infrastruktura sportowa, podlaskie, przebudowa, stadion, stadiony,

_ok.AA._


----------



## Pogodynek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655059
Proszę o dodanie tagów: poznań, komunikacja miejska, bilety, peka.

_ok.AA._


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=815#16295

Gość nie dość, że pieprzy jak potłuczony, to jeszcze uprawia politykę poza PHP.


----------



## Han Solo

* Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe [polityka poza PHP = brig] [religia - brig] *



> Zamkniete do końca wakacji. /th



Eeee yyyyy eeee, o co kaman ??


----------



## EGOista

^^

Dołączam się do pytania. I jeśli to przez sezon ogórkowy to będąc konsekwentnym, zamykamy też czas na śmiech. Albo lepiej, całe HP.


----------



## Grvl

WTF, co się stało? Ot tak nagle jeden z fajniejszych wątków zamknięty? Bo tak?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

nie bo tak, tylko pojawiła się wielka dyskusja nt. kościoła i jjego przykazań.... więc decyzja o zamknięciu jak najbardziej słuszna.


----------



## Han Solo

bloniaq_s8 said:


> nie bo tak, tylko pojawiła się wielka dyskusja nt. kościoła i jjego przykazań.... więc decyzja o zamknięciu jak najbardziej słuszna.


Zamiast wyciąć i przykleić do wątku religijnego lepiej zamknąć jeden z największych wątków HP na całe wakacje  W sumie racje. Ja też jak skończy mi się płyn do spryskiwaczy to wymieniam cały samochód :cheers:


----------



## talkinghead

Han Solo said:


> *Zamiast wyciąć i przykleić do wątku religijnego lepiej zamknąć jeden z największych wątków HP na całe wakacje * W sumie racje. Ja też jak skończy mi się płyn do spryskiwaczy to wymieniam cały samochód :cheers:


Normalnie argumentacja studenta.

Myślisz, że bawi nas notoryczne wycinanie i wklejanie w wątkach niemerytorycznych?
Trzymajcie swoje tematy w ryzach. Robicie offtop (nieszczególnie akceptowany nawet w vontqach) z założeniem - zrobimy syf a potem niech to modowie porozrzucają po wątkach.


----------



## kaktus

bloniaq_s8 said:


> nie bo tak, tylko pojawiła się wielka dyskusja nt. kościoła i jjego przykazań.... więc decyzja o zamknięciu jak najbardziej słuszna.


Strasznie musiała cię gryźć ta dyskusja. Może twój staż na SSC nie jest zbyt wielki, ale kiedyś off-topy ciągnęły się na SSC kilometrami i nikt z tego wielkiej tragedii nie robił 


talkinghead said:


> Normalnie argumentacja studenta.
> 
> Myślisz, że bawi nas notoryczne wycinanie i wklejanie w wątkach niemerytorycznych?
> Trzymajcie swoje tematy w ryzach. Robicie offtop (nieszczególnie akceptowany nawet w vontqach) z założeniem - zrobimy syf a potem niech to modowie porozrzucają po wątkach.


Od czegoś ta praca moda jest. Zamykanie takiego tematu na tak długo raczej nie wpłynie pozytywnie na mniejszą ilość offtopów w innych wątkach.


----------



## talkinghead

kaktus said:


> Od czegoś ta praca moda jest. Zamykanie takiego tematu na tak długo raczej nie wpłynie pozytywnie na mniejszą ilość offtopów w innych wątkach.


Praca moda jest od wątków merytorycznych. Wszystkei wątki offtopowe są pod warunkiem, że uzytkownicy będą umieli się w nich zachować.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

kaktus said:


> Strasznie musiała cię gryźć ta dyskusja. Może twój staż na SSC nie jest zbyt wielki, ale kiedyś off-topy ciągnęły się na SSC kilometrami i nikt z tego wielkiej tragedii nie robił
> 
> .


Nawet nie wiesz jak... człowiek widzi nowe posty w wątku, ma nadzieję że czegoś ciekawego się dowie, a tu dyskusja kto co i kiedy je i kiedy się bawi.... no ludzie. to nie miejsce od tego. a jak poprosiłem o skończenie tematu, to nikt się tym nie przejął.


----------



## LubiePiwo

kaktus said:


> Strasznie musiała cię gryźć ta dyskusja. Może twój staż na SSC nie jest zbyt wielki, ale kiedyś off-topy ciągnęły się na SSC kilometrami i nikt z tego wielkiej tragedii nie robił


Takie dyskusje mają swoje tematy nie bez powodu, nie każdy chce czytać w każdym wątku o wyższości PiS-u nad PO, albo pastafarianizmu nad chrześcijaństwem. A wątek i tak zostanie pewnie otwarty niedługo ;]


----------



## esce

Nie bardzo rozumiem, czemu zamknięcie miałoby trwać aż dwa miesiące. Tym bardziej, że nie jest to żaden vondeq czy inne wymienianie kto co bardziej lubi, tylko jeden z bardziej merytorycznych wątków spośród niemerytorycznych. Trudno mi pojąć, dlaczego inni nie będą mieli szansy wstawić ciekawostek ze świata, a ja nie będę mógł ich zobaczyć. Tym bardziej, że spora część z tych informacji jest jak spadająca gwiazda - ktoś coś gdzieś akurat zobaczy i wklei. Nikt nie będzie tego agregował przez dwa miesiące, żeby po otwarciu podzielić się tym z innymi.

Znowu kowal zawinił a cygana powiesili - nigdy nie stwarzałem żadnych problemów w tym wątku podobnie jak dziesiątki innych normalnych użytkowników, ale to ja i inni będziemy poszkodowani zamknięciem wątku. Jaki możemy mieć wpływ na zachowanie innych? Gdy widzę kłótnie w wątku mam wsiadać w samochód i jechać do miasta zamieszkania prowodyra głośno wykrzykując jego nick w nadziei, że się ujawni i odciąć mu internet?


----------



## Kuba.wro

Odblokujcie ten wątek bo dla wielu jest to obowiązkowy punkt odwiedzin na FPW.


----------



## kaktus

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Nawet nie wiesz jak... człowiek widzi nowe posty w wątku, ma nadzieję że czegoś ciekawego się dowie, a tu dyskusja kto co i kiedy je i kiedy się bawi.... no ludzie. to nie miejsce od tego. a jak poprosiłem o skończenie tematu, to nikt się tym nie przejął.


Prosta zasada offtop nie interesuje mnie, "lecę dalej" nie robię z tego problemu, często wykorzystywane w wątku ukraińskim.


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Przestańcie sobie robić jaja i odblokujcie wątek.


----------



## k%

LubiePiwo said:


> A wątek i tak zostanie pewnie otwarty niedługo ;]


Koniecznie, mojemu wątkowi-legendzie nie może się nic stać :nono:


----------



## Bastian.

Może czas na nowy wątek gdzie były by takie długaśne dyskusje na dowolne tematy?. I nienadzorowany (no prawie, wszelkie groźby, namawianie do przestępstw itp itd co by podpadało pod ostre łamanie przepisów było by karalne), jak narobią syfu to niech sami ten syf sprzątają i się w nim tarzają, a mod niech by ewentualne skargi i prośby olewał?.


----------



## Mruczek

Bastian. said:


> Zegarka w domu nie masz że źle ustawiona godzina na forum ci przeszkadza?.


Ciężkie czasy, jak powiedział żołnierz radziecki znosząc zegar z wieży ratusza


----------



## Polex

^^ Tak mógł powiedzieć tylko Polak. Sołdat zaś tak: Тяжелые часы.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie poniższego wątku:

*Ocena przestrzeni Warszawy i gmin podwarszawskich *

Dzięki!


----------



## filosss

Prośba, aby przenieść z fotograficznego działu Miasta Polskie wątek: "[Legnica] Promocja Miasta" 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=953974&page=11

Przez 5 lat swojego istnienia nie zapostowano w nim ani jednego zdjęcia miasta. 

Najlepszym nowym "adresem" dla ww. wątku będzie chyba dział "Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo".


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Czy byłaby możliwość przypięcia tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736508
do końca konkursu?


----------



## k%

jak kiedyś było głosowanie na najpiękniejszy Rynek w Europie i walczyliśmy w 1/2 z Placem Czerwonym po pokonaniu wcześniej dosłownie o włos Grote Markt w Brukseli to mnie wtedy zbrigowali jak prosiłem o pomoc... :sly:


----------



## Strzala

k% said:


> jak kiedyś było głosowanie na najpiękniejszy Rynek w Europie i walczyliśmy w 1/2 z Placem Czerwonym po pokonaniu wcześniej dosłownie o włos Grote Markt w Brukseli to mnie wtedy zbrigowali jak prosiłem o pomoc... :sly:


To można już być modem mając briga na koncie?


----------



## k%

tak, miałem nie jednego briga (z tego co pamiętam to chyba nawet 3 przez całą karierę na FPW) i nawet podczas wyborów w dziale Małopolskim się z tego tłumaczyłem bo było to wyciągnięte, a jakoś zostałem wybrany i zaakceptowany przez administratora oraz moderację.

Udawaj, że nie wiesz, jak temat wyborów wisiał u nas przypięty jakieś 2 miesiące już dobry ponad rok temu


----------



## Polex

Czy tu wymagana jest interwencja moderatora, czy też mam dostosować odpowiedź do poziomu tego posta?


----------



## Eyk88

^^ Przecież ma 100% racji. Rozpędzi się ktoś do 200 po mieście bo wie, że co najwyżej odmaluje kosze na śmieci? Ryzykuje katastrofą w ruchu lądowym.


----------



## pmaciej7

I w ogóle nie ta księga.


----------



## MarcinK

michael_siberia said:


> To wygląda, jakby to po stronie forum była blokada. Fmix działa normalnie. Aż sprawdziłem w ich regulaminie i widzę, że wstawiałem zdjęcia zgodnie z jego zapisami.





krystiand said:


> Jak się nie da to około 6000 zdjęć, głównie fotki z budowy poszły się... Kolejny raz linków nie będę podmieniał. Wrzucać kolejnych też chyba nie ma sensu, za pół roku znowu się okaże, że na forum coś odwalili, albo hosting wariuje.
> Mogłem się dzisiaj napić piwa i leżeć do góry brzuchem, a nie dźwigać ciężką torbę i łazić po mieście. :bash:





low1 said:


> Co z hostingiem fmix? Wiele osób używało tego narzędzia do wrzucania zdjęć, a obecnie zostało to jakby ocenzurowane. Jest opcja zmiany by mogły powrócić wątki i fotorelacje w dotychczasowym wymiarze?


Widzę że nie padła żadna odpowiedź, więc z ciekawości podbijam przypominając, że poznikało wiele ciekawych i potężnych wątków np w dziale zabytki o pozostałościach Polski na dawnych kresach itp itd.


----------



## DuraAce

Ekhem
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115431394&postcount=25971

zarejestrował się przez pomyłkę, naprawione - pm7


----------



## krystiand

MarcinK said:


> Widzę że nie padła żadna odpowiedź, więc z ciekawości podbijam przypominając, że poznikało wiele ciekawych i potężnych wątków np w dziale zabytki o pozostałościach Polski na dawnych kresach itp itd.


Odpowiedzi nie było, ale fotki wróciły


----------



## MarcinK

^^Też wolę fotki niż odpowiedź


----------



## low1

del


----------



## 625

low1 said:


> Co z hostingiem fmix? Wiele osób używało tego narzędzia do wrzucania zdjęć, a obecnie zostało to jakby ocenzurowane. Jest opcja zmiany by mogły powrócić wątki i fotorelacje w dotychczasowym wymiarze?


Niektóre zdjęcia zgłaszały malware, Jan ręcznie to poblokuje, a odbokował hosting.


----------



## Strzala

k% said:


> tak, miałem nie jednego briga (z tego co pamiętam to chyba nawet 3 przez całą karierę na FPW) i nawet podczas wyborów w dziale Małopolskim się z tego tłumaczyłem bo było to wyciągnięte, a jakoś zostałem wybrany i zaakceptowany przez administratora oraz moderację.
> 
> Udawaj, że nie wiesz, jak temat wyborów wisiał u nas przypięty jakieś 2 miesiące już dobry ponad rok temu


Dzięki za odpowiedź, pytałem z ciekawości (a nie dlatego,że mam coś do Ciebie,czy Twojego sposobu moderacji), bo pamiętam,że kiedyś brig dyskwalifikował przy wyborze na moda. Wybory mogłem przeoczyć, bo operuje na subskrypcjach, ewentualnie tagach i całe działy otwieram sporadycznie. Z drugiej strony możliwe,że nawet głosowałem ale forum jest tak rozbudowane,że pamięć po roku szwankuje 

Myślę,że przydałby się wątek (chyba,że już taki jest a o nim nie wiem) w którym można by zadawać pytania odnośnie forum, zasad jego funkcjonowania, moderacji itp.


----------



## zonc

Jadę sobie spokojnie na jednorożcu i... i dojechałem na krańce Internetu.










Proszę moderatora o przeniesienie do odpowiedniego wątku, bo nie wiem czy to do Dziwnego, szokującego i ciekawego się nadaje.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Byo. Ktoś dawno na forum nie był?


----------



## Grvl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115469602&postcount=26078

Osoba zarejestrowała się w lipcu 2014 i jej jedyny post jest w temacie ukraińskim. Trochę mi to śmierdzi.

^^
ban
625


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Ewidentna prowokacja. Proszę o definitywną interwencję.


----------



## pmaciej7

zonc said:


> Proszę moderatora o przeniesienie do odpowiedniego wątku, bo nie wiem czy to do Dziwnego, szokującego i ciekawego się nadaje.


Jeżeli nie wiesz do jakiego wątku się to nadaje, to po co w ogóle to wklejasz?


----------



## marku

Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji na temat placów zabaw z 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730318&page=6
"[Architerktura] Udane remonty cieszące oko i duszę" 
do 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115515067#post115515067
"Bawmy się!-Place zabaw dla dzieci"

temat się rozwinął i szkoda by przepadł miedzy innymi tematami tam poruszanymi


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

marku said:


> temat się rozwinął i szkoda by przepadł miedzy innymi tematami tam poruszanymi


Przychylam się do prośby na temat, o którym zacząłem dyskusję.


----------



## marku

dziękuję !


----------



## bloniaq_s8

pmaciej7 said:


> Jeżeli nie wiesz do jakiego wątku się to nadaje, to po co w ogóle to wklejasz?


bo posty w księdze się zliczają 


:troll:


----------



## low1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115530982&postcount=728
zbędne prowokacje


----------



## Bodrum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580590

Proszę o zmianę tytułu wątku na: [Katowice] Tauron Nowa Muzyka, 21-24.08.2014.

ok - pm7


----------



## mateusz.el

Proszę o zatagowanie mojego wątku

słowacja,slowacja,slovensko,slovakia


_ok.AA._


----------



## partyzantka

Czy jesli ktos pisze post tylko po to, by zareklamowac swojego bloga, to jest to zgodne z tutejszymi zasadami czy nie?


----------



## demmat

Jeżeli reklamuje wpis odnoszący się do tematu, to nie widzę problemu. Jeżeli cały blog jest związany z tematem, to już trochę nie na miejscu, ale jeden post nie robi krzywdy (jeżeli to nie jest jedyny post). Jeżeli treść pod linkiem jest niezwiązana z tematem, no to na to nie powinno się pozwalać.


----------



## krystiand

Temat to promocja miasta, a wpis jest o turystyce. Nie mamy wątku o turystyce, więc pasuje. Cały blog jest ogólnie o Bydgoszczy.
Dla mnie sytuacja identyczna, jak cytowanie gazet. Jakoś nikt nie widzi w tym problemu.


----------



## paweln

Wnioskuje o dodanie następującego komentarza w tytule dla wątku "Księga brigów i banów ":
[Dyskusje na temat relacji z Rosją i rosyjskimi modami- brig, zasada dotyczy również modów]


----------



## pmaciej7

partyzantka said:


> Czy jesli ktos pisze post tylko po to, by zareklamowac swojego bloga, to jest to zgodne z tutejszymi zasadami czy nie?


Lepiej byłoby, gdyby autor posta i bloga jednocześnie zacytował treść wpisu na forum (może w skróconej formie) jako materiał do dyskusji. 

Natomiast przejrzałem kilka postów z tego bloga i w jego promowaniu na forum nic złego nie widzę. Nie jest to przedsięwzięcie komercyjne, nawet jeśli na blogu pojawiają się reklamy. Sądząc inaczej, można by się czepiać kanałów jutjubowych Rusonaldo, Agusi i kilku innych użytkowników, bo też mają jakieś tam reklamy.

Natomiast marboro dostaje ostrzeżenie za zaczepki.


----------



## mateusz.el

Dyskusja schodzi na boczne tory - od postu nr 1702
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115595731#post115595731


----------



## Pogodynek

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku na
[Poznań] Rondo Rataje i CH Posnania (źródło, jeżeli potrzeba )


----------



## Pogodynek

Proszę o dodanie do tego tematu następujących tagów:
posnania, rondo rataje oraz zachowanie istniejących.

_ok.AA._


----------



## Zamaszysty

pmaciej7 said:


> Lepiej byłoby, gdyby autor posta i bloga jednocześnie zacytował treść wpisu na forum (może w skróconej formie) jako materiał do dyskusji.


Faktycznie na to powinienem brać poprawkę. Przynajmniej jak ktoś po wstępie, albo wybranym fragmencie, nie uzna tego za ciekawe, to nie będzie klikać i po problemie.

Dzięki za radę!


----------



## zonc

Gazeta.pl i inni też zarabiają na reklamach to linków do ich artykułów nie dajemy?


----------



## k%

tak, to moja prywatna opinia odnośnie zachowania jednostki, kontrowersyjna jak często od lat, ale skoro najpierw podejmujesz dyskusję, a później skarżysz się publicznie mimo, że żadne obelgi nie padły z mojej strony to musisz mieć strasznie słaby charakter skoro taka dyskusja odnośnie konkretnej sytyuacji podczas tego konflitku Cię aż tak oburza.

Ja przynajmniej nie sugeruję wszystkim Żydom nienawiści do obcych jak Ty.



Darhet said:


> Judaizm skorelowany jest z syjonizmem, na którym z kolei powstał Izrael. Nienawiść do gojów jest powszechna. Niestety to wina religii.


No i koncząć - nie siedzisz przypadkiem w bezpiecznym miejscu pijąc piwko i nie oglądasz na YT czy Liveleak'u filmów z Izraelskich (ewentualnie Rosyjskich/Ukraińskich) bombardowań oraz rozerwanych ciał ? :dunno:

PS. dyskusja odnośnie tego zdjęcia


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do inwestycji ukończonych.

*[Śródmieście] Remont placu Powstańców Warszawy *

Dzięki!

^^
OK - S.


----------



## filosss

evertonfans2012 said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do inwestycji ukończonych.
> 
> *[Śródmieście] Remont placu Powstańców Warszawy *
> 
> Dzięki!
> 
> ^^
> OK - S.


A montaż latarni? W zasadzie wymiana na prawidłowe i docelowe?


----------



## swierq85

Nie liczylbym filossie, niestety zapominałbym już o tym...


----------



## thomas_zul

Gdzie i kogo prosić o zmianę swojego nicka?


----------



## salto_angel

^^ nie ma takiej opcji.


----------



## Mruczek

thomas_zul said:


> Gdzie i kogo prosić o zmianę swojego nicka?


Twój nick jest dobrem narodowym tego forum:troll:


----------



## thomas_zul

Wiem, że jest taka opcja, bo kilka osób już zmieniało nicka, więc jest to możliwe. Gdzie uderzać? Do Jana? Polscy moderatorowie nie mogą zmenić nicka?

Nie chcę wcale wielkiej zmiany. Denerwuje mnie od dawna już ta końcówka "_zul", więc chcę zmienić nicka na: Thomaslel

Jest mi to potrzebne z kilku powodów, a to przecież nie taka wielka zmiana, bo i tak wszyscy mówią do mnie Thomas, więc że się tak wyrażę sens nicka pozostanie


----------



## pmaciej7

thomas_zul said:


> Wiem, że jest taka opcja,


Nie ma takiej opcji. Kiedyś była, teraz już nie ma.


----------



## thomas_zul

Dzięki za odp.  Właśnie sprawdziłem w wątku w dziale 'technicznym' i była tam mowa o tym, że to powoduje jakieś opóźnienia w działaniu serwera czy coś w tym stylu. No szkoda.


----------



## filosss

thomas_zul said:


> Dzięki za odp.  Właśnie sprawdziłem w wątku w dziale 'technicznym' i była tam mowa o tym, że to powoduje jakieś opóźnienia w działaniu serwera czy coś w tym stylu. No szkoda.


No popatrz, ja nosiłem się z zamiarem złożenia wniosku o dodanie kilku "s" do mego nicka A tu zonk - nie można...


----------



## Czifo

*thomas_zul* - zawsze możesz założyć drugie konto :troll:


----------



## zew_2

Mam prośbę do jednego moderatora żeby przestał leczyć na forum kompleksy.


----------



## swierq85

Ale powiedz którego :troll:


----------



## ixs

thomas_zul said:


> Jest mi to potrzebne z kilku powodów, a to przecież nie taka wielka zmiana, bo i tak wszyscy mówią do mnie Thomas, więc że się tak wyrażę sens nicka pozostanie


A czemuż to? Wcale sie z żulem nie kojarzy. NIC a NIC! hno:


----------



## smarjusz smolarski

Skrót zul może oznaczać równiez zakład usług leśnych .


----------



## pmaciej7

ixs said:


> Wcale sie z żulem nie kojarzy.


Zróbmy polla :|


----------



## k%

jak nie żul jak żul, ja żula zawsze poznam jak swój swego :troll:


----------



## bad455

Mógłby ktoś wyczyścić DSC z offtopu na temat


LubiePiwo said:


> kobiet z chujami.


?


----------



## hermit

Tak samo z wtrętów religijno/kościelnych.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wyczyszczone.

LubiePiwo 3 dni za wulgaryzmy.


----------



## Sponsor

reakcja na organizacyjny bałagan Legii...



Superkot634 said:


> Ogolić ta pipe z lokami na łyso


----------



## deteroos

Co jest z tym wysyłaniem postów, że tak forum mieli za każdym razem?


----------



## kamilost

DEL poproszę: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116352288&postcount=477


----------



## 625

zew_2 said:


> Mam prośbę do jednego moderatora żeby przestał leczyć na forum kompleksy.


Proszę o konkrety. Który moderator, jakie kompleksy. Ale dokładnie.


----------



## bzw

biogdan said:


> Czy Ty na etacie Urzędu M. jesteś od propagandy? Na krórymkolwiek forum ktoś skrytykuje nowe inwestycje, od razu pojawia się Twój bezczelno-głupkowaty kometarz. Na chyba że w ogóle nie myślisz co piszesz. Każdy przeciętnej inteligencji człowiek zrozumie, że ilość pasów na drodze nie zwiększy jej przepustowości, jeżeli na końcu będą źle ustawione światła, które wszystko zwolnią. Mamy tak na Słowackiego, na Spacerowej i innych drogach. To starają Cie się ludzie w postach wytłumaczyć. A Ty wtedy z uporem maniaka zaczynasz głupie komentarze nie na temat pisać. O jaki Syndrom mieszkańców Żabianki i Osowej Ci chodzi? Czy ty w ogóle kiedyś po mieście samochodem jechałeś?


Nawet nie chodzi o ten konkretny post, ale czy ktoś mógłby tego dżentelmena uświadomić o obowiązującym tu poziomie, może i niezbyt wysokim, ale jednak


----------



## jar_007

Mam wniosek, żeby o występach polskich zespołów w LM i UEFA pisać w wątku o polskiej piłce nożnej, lub założyć osobny wątek. 
Dla kibica piłki nożnej ogółem, ten wątek jest nie do przebrnięcia. Chciałbym poczytać o transferach i presezonie największych drużyn, a w wątku ciągle o polskim grajdole.


----------



## pmaciej7

jar_007 said:


> Mam wniosek, żeby o występach polskich zespołów w LM i UEFA pisać w wątku o polskiej piłce nożnej, lub założyć osobny wątek.


Żadnych osobnych wątków. Są już dwa wątki piłkarskie, i tak o jeden za dużo.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ To może niech piszmy o polskich występach w pucharach w wątku o polskiej piłce?


----------



## pmaciej7

Gdy pojawiły się komentarze (m in. mój) do pierwszego meczu Legii w wątku o piłce krajowej, towarzystwo rzuciło się z tekstami: "dlaczego piszecie w wątku o krajowej piłce i to nawet mod".

To może się zdecydujcie. Albo będzie jeden wątek.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Ja bym wolał pisać o polskich drużynach w wątku o polskiej piłce. Ale to tylko moje jednostkowe zdanie.


----------



## jar_007

Większości osób które na co dzień piszą w tym wątku mało interesuje polska piłka, a już na pewno nie jakieś pierdoły o regulaminach, związki między trenerami a działaczami itp. A od co najmniej kilkunastu stron właśnie taka jest tematyka. Występy polskich drużyn w pucharach to też jest polska piłka! I powiedzmy sobie szczerze, że z piłką na świecie ma niewiele wspólnego. Na moje szczęście polskie zespoły szybko odpadają i mam ten problemy tylko przez miesiąc czy dwa.

PS: Polska piłka ma nawet dwa wątki, bo jest jeszcze ten: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=817536&page=412 
Ale widać dalej za mało.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Występy polskich drużyn w pucharach wkrótce przejdą do historii , więc już skończcie płakać, bo jeszcze jeden wątek zrobią i dopiero będzie cyrk hno:


----------



## takisobiektoś

del


----------



## bloganista

*[Warszawa] Nowe Inwestycje.*​ 
Na watku tym robi sie niezly balagan.​ 
Prawie cala strona off-topic, poswiecona belkotem Zbieraja oraz Swierqa85 
o serwisie informacyjnym - o nowych inwestycjach nic.​ 
Prosze o zrobienia porzadku na tym watku przez wyeliminiwania postow Zbieraja i Swierqa na tej stronie. Dzieki.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446565&page=559


----------



## drugastrona

A propos wątków piłkarskich: czy przekręcanie nazwisk nadal podlega karze briga? Jeżeli tak, to prosiłbym o interwencję.


----------



## michael_siberia

Złośliwe przekręcanie - owszem. Zaś za umiejscowieniem występów polskich drużyn w Europie w wątku o naszej piłce jest argument taki, że jest tam też nasza reprezentacja.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przejrzenie poniższego wątku (ostatnia strona) i usunięcie z dyskusji postów związanych wyłącznie z polityką, a nie dot. realizacji przedmiotowej inwestycji.

*[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej *

Dzięki!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294205&page=257


----------



## zbieraj

bloganista said:


> *[Warszawa] Nowe Inwestycje.*​
> Na watku tym robi sie niezly balagan.​
> Prawie cala strona off-topic, poswiecona belkotem Zbieraja oraz Swierqa85
> o serwisie informacyjnym - o nowych inwestycjach nic.​
> Prosze o zrobienia porzadku na tym watku przez wyeliminiwania postow Zbieraja i Swierqa na tej stronie. Dzieki.


Nie taki całkiem bełkot - przeczytaj z czego wyniknął offtop związany jednak z tematem. Wiadomość z NW, która tylko wprowadziła niepotrzebne zamieszanie. To normalne, że teraz jest reakcja na to.


----------



## bloganista

zbieraj said:


> Nie taki całkiem bełkot - przeczytaj z czego wyniknął offtop związany jednak z tematem. Wiadomość z NW, która tylko wprowadziła niepotrzebne zamieszanie. To normalne, że teraz jest reakcja na to.


Związany z tematem nowych inwestycjach w Warszawie? Nie za bardzo.
Lepiej załóż sobie nowy wątek pod tytułem:
*[Warszawa] Reakcja na serwis informacyjny NW.*
Chociaż w tym przypadku bardziej właściwe określenie było by *''serwis dezinformacyjny*''.


----------



## zbieraj

No dobra, czekaj, a Twoje spamowanie FutuWawą, które wklejasz co jego usuwanie jest ok? Na to też moderatorzy mogli by reagować...


----------



## bloganista

_FutuWawa_ pokazuje nowe inwestycje w Warszawie które potencjalnie mogli by być zrealizowane 
a wątek _Warszawa - nowe inwestycje_ skupia się na nowe inwestycje w Warszawie. 
Związek jest oczywista oczywistość.

Spamem jest _Nowa Warszawa_ a napewno nie _FutuWawa_.


----------



## CIA

Czy w wątku ukraińskim nie można dopisać w tytule "nie" dla idotycznych, propagandowych i przeznaczonych dla debili obrazków? To chyba nie licuje z poziomem tego forum?!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116456972&postcount=29534


----------



## michael_siberia

Zapytaj się najpierw Betona, czy ci zdjął bana na tamten wątek. Tak poza tym, to twojego smętnego trollingu już nie da się czytać.


----------



## letowniak

proszę o skasowanie postów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116462607&postcount=978
i
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116462949&postcount=979


----------



## demmat

bloganista said:


> _FutuWawa_ pokazuje nowe inwestycje w Warszawie które potencjalnie mogli by być zrealizowane
> a wątek _Warszawa - nowe inwestycje_ skupia się na nowe inwestycje w Warszawie.
> Związek jest oczywista oczywistość.
> 
> Spamem jest _Nowa Warszawa_ a napewno nie _FutuWawa_.


Nie, zarówno jeden i drugi temat nie powinien się znaleźć w wątku Nowe inwestycje. Jest od tego Hydepark. Z tym, że mniej szkodliwy jest krótki OT na temat pewnego portalu, niż prowadzenie potencjalnie długich dyskusji odnośnie jakiś wizji.


----------



## pmaciej7

bloganista said:


> _FutuWawa_ pokazuje nowe inwestycje w Warszawie które potencjalnie mogli by być zrealizowane
> a wątek _Warszawa - nowe inwestycje_ skupia się na nowe inwestycje w Warszawie.
> Związek jest oczywista oczywistość.
> 
> Spamem jest _Nowa Warszawa_ a napewno nie _FutuWawa_.


Zdajesz sobie sprawę z różnicy?


----------



## zbieraj

Jak widać nie. Też uważam, że offtop na temat NW był bardziej na temat niż to, ale jak kto woli...


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Zamiast tagu "lodz" proszę na "łódź"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116470896#post116470896
Dziękuję.


----------



## bloganista

demmat said:


> Nie, zarówno jeden i drugi temat nie powinien się znaleźć w wątku Nowe inwestycje. Jest od tego Hydepark. Z tym, że mniej szkodliwy jest krótki OT na temat pewnego portalu, niż prowadzenie potencjalnie długich dyskusji odnośnie jakiś wizji.


Krotki OT mowisz? Prawie dwie strony belkotu poswieconemu NW oraz powtarzanie czyjąś prace dyplomowa az do znudzenia 5 razy.

Z jakiej racji chcesz wykluczac dyskusje o potencjalnych inwestycjach w watku o nowych inwestycjach? Bez sensu.


----------



## bloganista

pmaciej7 said:


> Zdajesz sobie sprawę z różnicy?


Nowe inwestycje często się nie spełniają.


----------



## jacek_73

bloganista said:


> Nowe inwestycje często się nie spełniają.


^^
Ta metoda nazywa się Wiatroaeroterapia


----------



## zbieraj

Do znudzenia była na jednej stronie, a nie na 5. FutuWawa nie ma nic wspólnego z nowymi inwestycjami. A to, że deweloper dostaje pozwolenie na budowę, ale z jakichś powodów (bankrutuje, albo bo tak) nie rusza z budową, nie jest porównywalne z wizjami, które są tak luźne, że idąc Twoim tokiem myślenia każdy projekt semestralny z WAPW powinien mieć swój wątek w dziale warszawskim.


----------



## filosss

Poproszę o uświadomienie - bo nie rozumiem tej całej dyskusji nad "priorytetami" dla Nowej Warszawy czy FutuWawy. O co kaman? O prawo do publikowania informacji z portalu NW i FW w wątku o warszawskich inwestycjach? Czy są to jakieś przepychanki współtwórców obu portali/konkursów na zasadzie "kto ma dłuższego"?


----------



## zbieraj

Zostały usunięte posty, to teraz nie nadrobisz


----------



## bloganista

filosss said:


> Poproszę o uświadomienie - bo nie rozumiem tej całej dyskusji nad "priorytetami" dla Nowej Warszawy czy FutuWawy. O co kaman? O prawo do publikowania informacji z portalu NW i FW w wątku o warszawskich inwestycjach? Czy są to jakieś przepychanki współtwórców obu portali/konkursów na zasadzie "kto ma dłuższego"?


‘‘Nowe inwestycje’’ to tylko wątek dla projektów które powstaną???​ 
Uważam, że chodzi o zaprezentowanie pomysłów które potencjalnie można zrealizować ale nie koniecznie ujrzą światła dziennego. 
Pamiętamy MSW Kereza, cytadela Muzeum Wojska Polskiego, Muzeum Historii Polskiej nad tunelem (i sam tunel), Sinfonii Varsovii, itd, itp?​Wszytskie wymienione projekty były ‘‘nowymi inwestycjami’’... do pewnego momentu.


----------



## zbieraj

Tylko, że to były inwestycje publicznie ogłoszone do realizacji. I tak, w "Nowe Inwestycje" umieszcza się od zawsze tylko planowane inwestycje do realizacji, których procedury planistyczne, finansowe (rozmowy z bankami) czy administracyjne (DŚ, WZ-tki czy nawet zmiany w MPZP ze względu na planowaną inwestycję). Wszystkie powyższe projekty, które wymieniłeś były realizacyjne. Było to nawet rozpisane w każdym z konkursów, które wymieniłeś.

Nie jestem w stanie zrozumieć czego nie rozumiesz przy tak prostym temacie.


----------



## bloganista

^^
Sprawa jest prosta. Zapytałem się jaki projekt najlepszy byłby dla nowej inwestycji.
(podałem link który prezentuje różne projekty do wyboru, niektóre z nich realizacyjne).​Nie wiedziałem przy tym że popełniam grzech i rozpętuje burzę. End of.


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o dodanie do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744442 tagów:

lublin,swidnik

_ok.AA._


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o przeniesienie dyskusji o Świdniku z wątku o SSE w Lublinie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489555&page=66
(od postu #1313)

do nowego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744442


----------



## Zegarkowy

Lukasz87NS said:


> pytanie i prośba


Propozycja: usuń ten post, przeczytaj *regulamin SSC*, jeśli nadal nic nie zrozumiesz napisz tego posta ponownie


----------



## Beck's

Jesli chodzi o PHP to tego nie zalatwiamy w ksiedze, ale piszemy PMke do @Talkingheada lub @K%.


----------



## pmaciej7

Lukasz87NS said:


> ...


Poza przeczytaniem regulaminu PHP i regulaminu forum, co już zalecili przedpiścy, warto byłoby jeszcze spojrzeć czasem w lustro.


----------



## projektor

Wtrącę się. 

Proszę o przeniesienie tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117105379
do działu z ukończonymi inwestycjami. 

A ten wątek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741340
albo zrobić z nim DEL, albo połączyć z tym głównym.

Z góry dzięki!


----------



## evertonfans2012

Można mieć taką sygnaturę? Trochę na bogato wyszło. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1014364


----------



## Amitherei

Lukasz87NS said:


> 1. Dlaczego użytkownik Amitherei piszą cały czas posty ma od dawien dawna taką samą ilośc czyli 525 coś tu jest nie halo ( a może ktos mu ustawil ilość postów by mógl hejtowąc w wątku politycznym i wychwalać swojego guru tuska)
> 
> 2. Dlaczego w/w użytkownik nie dostał bana ani nic za obrażane innych bądz uwłaczanie czyjejś smierci ( mod tego nie widzi czy nie chce widzieć )
> 
> 
> 
> Ustawicie mi albo wytłumaczcie ( bo sam nie wiem jak to zrobic ) bym nie widział postow Amitherei , gdyż sa skranie nie obiektywne, potrafi obrażać wszystkich którzy nie są jego zdania a sam swoich wypowiedzi nie potrafi merytorycznie uzasadnic i przedstawic odpowiednych argumentow tylko wstawie jakies ikonki rodem z gimnazjum.Jego posty nic nie wnosza do rozmowy oprócz siania fermentu i chaosu, bo rozumiem że tutaj sa zwolenncy wielu parti politycznych ( z którymi sie zgadzam czy też nie) ale zawsze jakies argumenty "za" swoim pogladem mają a ten uzytkownik potrafi napisać mniej wiecej tylko tyle " Tusk cudowny reszta z Kaczyńskim zła" i nawet nie* potrafi dać jednego argumentu za swoich poglądem.*
> Widac że ta osoba jest podstawiona bo może wiecej, bylo paru podobnych uzytkowników ale szybko kończyli kariery a ten jest nietykalny.
> 
> Dlatego jak nie można wywalić takiej osoby z forum to prosze o ustawienie dla mnie ignoracji jego postów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Chyba sobie wypije jeszcze jedno piwo 

Jestem ruskim agentem, podstawionym przez Jana, który ma rozwalać polskie PHP. 

Mam nadzieję, że moja odpowiedź wyczerpuje twoje pytania. Troszkę bardziej serio:

Co do wyboldowanego: Właśnie i tutaj misiu wychodzi jak manipulujesz bo co w drugim poście daje argumenty za rządem tuska. Dlatego jestem hejcony przez drugą stronę, ponieważ ta nie potrafi odpowiedzieć merytorycznie tylko odnosi się do honoru/boga/ojczyzny  Od paru lat konwersuję w tamtym wątku i ZAWSZE spotykałem się z "winątuska", nawet na najbardziej infantylne sprawy. Prosty przykład:

Ja: Tusk zbudował 1000 km autostrad. To jest argument za rządem tuska. Jak go zaatakujecie?
Glicek/markus whatever who z prawej strony: (link do np magdy madzi): A Z TAKIM CZYMŚ WYMIAR SPRAWIEDLIWOŚCI SE NIE RADZI HAHAA TUSK DO DYMISJI

Ja: Tusk zbudował 1000 orlików.
Glicek/markus whatever who z prawej strony: (link do artykułu o odpadającej sztucznej trawie z orlka): I NAWET NIE POTRAFI TEGO PORZĄDNIE ZROBIĆ HAHAHAH


I kto tu niemerytorycznie rozmawia?

Rozwiewając twoje wątpliwości (O czym pisałem zawsze i tego nie ukrywałem): byłem w PO wiele lat jako aktywny jej członek. 




Co do zarzutu obrażania: NIGDY nie idę ad personam jak przeciwna strona tylko rzucam obelgami na skrajnie nieodpowiedzialny, beznadziejny i zaściankowy rząd, z jakim szło mi się borykać.


----------



## Lukasz87NS

Amitherei said:


> Chyba sobie wypije jeszcze jedno piwo



to smacznego bo widać ze nie pierwszy członek lubi tak wypić, podatnik płaci.

Ja tam wole jogurcik i bułeczkę zdrowsze i smaczniejsze. Ale co ty o tym wiesz, STŻ zapewne nie wiele Ci mówi 

a i ku wyjaśnienie bo dam sobie ręke uciąć że myślisz że jestem za pisem jak ty za peło. Nie ! ja do pisu, komuchów z sld, dewiacji od palikota, chorągiewek z psl mam takie samo podejście co do peło. Wiec ten argument w rozmowie ze mną Ci odpada!


Co do pmaciej i jego lustra to tobie też polecam bo bije od Ciebie hipokryzja niczym od Lisa, brakuje żeby Ci użytkownicy zaczęli śpiewać sto lat. 


To że mnie nie lubisz to widać, ja Ciebie zapewne bardziej, ale szanuj ludzi/użytkowników bo to że jesteś modem (moim zdaniem i zapewne dużej części forum - nieobiektywnym, wywalającym posty które nie są po twojej myśli albo twoich poglądach) nie znaczy że możesz sobie każdego obrażać


----------



## partyzantka

Czy FPW to już Onet?


----------



## pmaciej7

Amitherei said:


> Ja: Tusk zbudował 1000 km autostrad. To jest argument za rządem tuska. Jak go zaatakujecie?
> Glicek/markus whatever who z prawej strony: (link do np magdy madzi): A Z TAKIM CZYMŚ WYMIAR SPRAWIEDLIWOŚCI SE NIE RADZI HAHAA TUSK DO DYMISJI
> 
> Ja: Tusk zbudował 1000 orlików.
> Glicek/markus whatever who z prawej strony: (link do artykułu o odpadającej sztucznej trawie z orlka): I NAWET NIE POTRAFI TEGO PORZĄDNIE ZROBIĆ HAHAHAH
> 
> 
> I kto tu niemerytorycznie rozmawia?
> 
> Rozwiewając twoje wątpliwości (O czym pisałem zawsze i tego nie ukrywałem): byłem w PO wiele lat jako aktywny jej członek.


Polityka poza php - miesiąc.



Lukasz87NS said:


> to smacznego bo widać ze nie pierwszy członek lubi tak wypić, podatnik płaci.
> 
> Ja tam wole jogurcik i bułeczkę zdrowsze i smaczniejsze. Ale co ty o tym wiesz, STŻ zapewne nie wiele Ci mówi
> 
> a i ku wyjaśnienie bo dam sobie ręke uciąć że myślisz że jestem za pisem jak ty za peło. Nie ! ja do pisu, komuchów z sld, dewiacji od palikota, chorągiewek z psl mam takie samo podejście co do peło. Wiec ten argument w rozmowie ze mną Ci odpada!


Polityka poza php, chamstwo, zaśmiecanie księgi - miesiąc


----------



## Curz

Jakies porzadki byly ze posty poubywaly mi?


----------



## michael_siberia

Mi też wczoraj ubyły (co najmniej) 4 posty licznikowe. Czyżby jakieś sprzątanie del-postów?


----------



## swierq85

pmaciej7 said:


> Polityka poza php - miesiąc.
> 
> 
> 
> Polityka poza php, chamstwo, zaśmiecanie księgi - miesiąc


Skoro tak, to proszę także zwrócić uwagę użytkownikowi WB 2010, który bezczelnie agituje politycznie za pewną opcją polityczną w wątku o remontach przedwojennych kamienic (co zresztą robi nagminnie i w innych wątkach, gdzie się da właściwie):



> WB2010
> ^^
> Zamiast po raz kolejny narzekać na stołecznego konserwatora zabytków warto podkreślić, że już w listopadzie czekają nas wybory samorządowe i co za tym idzie - jest szansa na zmianę ekipy rządzącej w mieście, a tym samym i na nowego, lepszego konserwatora. Nad urną wyborczą nie można bowiem zapominać, że każdy głos oddany na HGW i PO automatycznie oznacza wsparcie dla ludzi pokroju Nakandy-Trepki i Brabandera, pełną akceptację dotychczasowej ich działalności w zakresie "ochrony" warszawskich zabytków oraz udzielenie mandatu na jej kontynuowanie przez kolejne 4 lata ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117093272&postcount=7326


----------



## p23szl

partyzantka said:


> Czy FPW to już Onet?


Na szczęście, jak nie zagłada się do dark forum. To nadal jest to nasze stare merytoryczne SSC.


----------



## projektor

Ponawiam prośbę. 



projektor said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie tego wątku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117105379
> do działu z ukończonymi inwestycjami.
> 
> A ten wątek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741340
> albo zrobić z nim DEL, albo połączyć z tym głównym.
> 
> Z góry dzięki!


----------



## Kubael

Proszę o dodanie tagów: 
bielsko-biała,katowice
do wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510119&page=36


----------



## Wilku88

Witam. Nie jestem pewien, czy tutaj można przedstawiać wnioski odnośnie wątków z "Klubu forum"? Chodzi mi o wątek ukraiński.


----------



## 625

Wilku88 said:


> Witam. Nie jestem pewien, czy tutaj można przedstawiać wnioski odnośnie wątków z "Klubu forum"? Chodzi mi o wątek ukraiński.


Można.


----------



## partyzantka

j24 said:


> Bruski powinien szmacie zakomunikować, ze jeszcze raz i zrywa umowę





topol_bdg said:


> [...] Tłuścioch jedynie utrwala negatywny stereotyp miasta opierając się na danych, których nie rozumie. [...]
> Problem w tym, że Osuch (madialny pajac uznany przez niektóre media za barwną,wyrazistą postać, której warto dać głos - jak Rafalali i nomen omen Arturowi Zawiszy)


Co niektórych, aktywnych tylko wtedy, gdy mowa o Zawiszy, chyba poniosło. Aż smutno się czyta.


----------



## zonc

Kto mi posty kasuje? Miałem niecałe 100 do 20 tysięcy i znowu brakuje 300.


 Już chyba 10 raz dochodzę do 20 K.


----------



## el nino

Za wolno dochodzisz...


----------



## bad455

^^ Ale do niej moderatorzy zaglądają chyba rzadko, bo wnioski często wiszą tygodniami.


----------



## Bastian.

Panowie moderatorzy przypominam swoje prośby. 

Proszę o skasowanie spisu treści z tego posta http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396858 i wklejenie spisu treści z tego posta http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117021019&postcount=107 .

Po zmianie proszę o sprawdzenie czy niczego nie pominięto.

Proszę też o skasowanie wątku o roboczym spisie treści.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1748862


Z góry dziękuję za spełnienie próśb.


^^
OK - S.


----------



## Gromit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117326693&postcount=4961


----------



## drugastrona

Chyba nie tolerujemy na forum takiego poziomu dyskusji?



insi1 said:


> Jeżeli *takie młodociane plastikowe głąby jak ty* wypisują takie bzdury to koniec naszej cywilizacji musi byc bliski. Wracaj do szkoły i nauki historii, bo twój post mnie zagotował. Po co Jan Zamoyski pisał przed 400 laty, że ,,takie będą Rzeczypospolite jak jej mlodzieży chowanie"... i jego słowa w twoim przypadku niestety się sprawdzają. Po co 1 sierpnia stoisz nieruchomo w Warszawie - po to abys mógł mówic w języku polskim. Gdyby wszyscy Polacy myśleli tak samo jak ty to po pierwszym rozbiorze Polski wszyscy mówiliby tylko w trzech językach zaborców, a język polski byl by dzisiaj wymarlym językiem.
> 
> -"Jak ja uwielbiam te dyskusje na temat polskości / angielskości nazw budynków... Za każdym razem dokładnie ta sama nędzna i bezsensowna gadanina"
> 
> Oznacza to mniej ni więcej że masz papkę zamiast mózgu, a jeżeli jeszcze cię to bawi to *jesteś* pozbawionym wszelkich cech narodowych *eunuchem*.
> 
> -,,Takie mamy czasy, że język angielski (i chwała bogu) coraz bardziej wkrada się do codzienności i coraz więcej osób się nim posługuje... Dlatego jemy cheesburgery, pijemy cafe late, a pracujemy w business parkach czy towerach..."
> 
> *Z czego się cieszysz kretynie* - z tego, że język angielski wypiera język polski? Nikt normalny nie burzy się, że język polski się zmienia i przejmujemy niektóre angielskie slowa i zwroty, ale jeszcze nigdzie nie słyszałem, aby ktoś się cieszył z tego, że jego język ojczysty zanika i jeszcze chwali za to Boga. Jest jedna grupa ludzi, która byłaby z takiego obrotu sprawy zadowolona, ale to temat na inna dyskusję i nie w tym miejscu.


----------



## Offspring

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117351378#post117351378

^^ Proszę o zrobienie małego hokus-pokus i zrobienie jawnego polla.


----------



## Bastian.

Pytanie do stołecznych modów i forumowiczów, czy uważacie że watki o Złotej 44 i wieżowcu UBS powinny zostać zamknięte do czasu aż coś się ruszy?. Teraz są tam dyskusje mało ciekawe niepotrzebnie odkopujące te wątki. Ja uważam że należy te wątki pozamykać.


----------



## evertonfans2012

^^
Zdecydowanie do ogarnięcia! Wątek Z44 to ponowne mielenie tematu elewacji, a dawny UBS obecnie Warsaw One to 5189 dyskusja dot. nazwy inwestycji. Ten drugi wątek został już podpalony i padły wyzwiska. 

Dwukrotnie pisałem o zamknięcie powyższych wątków lub dodanie tagu w temacie wątku *[tylko konkretne informacje]*, bez pozytywnej odpowiedzi.


----------



## smarjusz smolarski

W sumie nie wiem co o tym myśleć ale na wszelki wypadek zgłaszam:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117363306&postcount=36028


----------



## ReefGear

evertonfans2012 said:


> Dwukrotnie pisałem o zamknięcie powyższych wątków lub dodanie tagu w temacie wątku *[tylko konkretne informacje]*, bez pozytywnej odpowiedzi.


Druga opcja zdecydowanie rozsądniejsza. Gdyby temat był zamknięty jak ma to miejsce teraz, to nawet ta informacja o nowej nazwie by do nas nie dotarła. Zamykanie wątku mija się z celem.


----------



## filosss

Bastian. said:


> Pytanie do stołecznych modów i forumowiczów, czy uważacie że watki o Złotej 44 i wieżowcu UBS powinny zostać zamknięte do czasu aż coś się ruszy?. Teraz są tam dyskusje mało ciekawe niepotrzebnie odkopujące te wątki. Ja uważam że należy te wątki pozamykać.


A dlaczego zamykać. Zarówno w kwestii Z44 jak i UBS, sorki Warsaw One  sytuacja jest rozwojowa. Osobiście nie chcę "szukać" moda z prośbą o otworzenie wątku o WO gdy pewnego słonecznego dnia ujrzę "koparkę" na dachu tejże mini wieży A tak na poważnie - dyksusje nieporządane, niepotrzebne trzeba czyścić. Wyczyści się raz, drugi i towarzystwo zobaczy, że nie ma sensu przez pięć stron wałkować kwestii elewacji (Z44) czy anglojęzycznego nazewnictwa (WO).


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338277 (wojna na Ukrainie)

Przydałoby się poczyścić wątek z tekstów o 9/11


----------



## hermit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117381096&postcount=45900

Panie owszem, ładne, ale chyba trochę zbyt skąpo odziane jak na wymogi tego, "czego nie lubi gugiel".


----------



## Kubael

Proszę o dodanie taga:

lublin

do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510119&page=42


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie wątku kościelno-politycznego z tematu budowy wieżowca tj. od postu nr 972.

* [Śródmieście] Roma Tower - Wieżowiec BBI Development na rogu Emilii Plater i Nowogrodzkiej [170m] *

przykłady:



pg87 said:


> Pan radny jest z Twojego Ruchu, partii która pisała poddańcze donosy do ambasady rosyjskiej.. Czy ktoś bierze jeszcze takich ludzi na poważnie?





Robert Alda said:


> Niemniej obserwacja sluszna i mowie to mimo, ze projekt lubie jest to kolejne naduzycie wladzy, kolejna ustawka na korzysc kosciola. Niech kosciol kupi dzialke naprzeciwko i cos walnie po drugiej stronie ulicy. Kiedys ktos mnie za Gomolki uczyl, ze wszyscy ludzie sa rowni. O, juz sobie przypomnialem-to byl ksiadz katecheta!


----------



## drugastrona

Proszę o interwencję moderatora w wątku o przestrzeni publicznej w Warszawie i rozdanie obiecanych kar.


----------



## demmat

OIDP to w wątku o Świętokrzyskiej i Prostej PLH zagroził brigami za taką dyskusję. W wątku o Przestrzeni publicznej takich obostrzeń nie pamiętam.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Być może, ale to wszystko jedno. Ileż można czytać tę samą dyskusję, w której nikt nikogo nie jest w stanie przekonać, której uczestnikami są zawsze te same osoby?


----------



## Wo92

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754241

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666358

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707276

Do wszystkich trzech wątków poproszę o tagi: "szczecin" i "mp szczecin". Z góry dzięki


----------



## zew_2

nowy 



markooo said:


> w tym budynku , baranie, mieszkał kiedyś szanowany lekarz. Nie była to kuźnia, ani warsztat !!!!
> Coś pomieszałeś aby dodac humoru do swojego opisu. Budynek jest przedwojenny. Oprócz elewacji, która zrujnowało miasto wstrzymując remonty od ponad 40 lat na tej ulicy wnętrze jest dobrze zachowane i funkcjonalne.
> Ale artykół ok.


----------



## dawayne

Prosiłbym o interwencję: 


_No_Name_ said:


> Naprawdę okropnie wygląda ten skansen TW Bolka


----------



## Kpc21

Tak odnośnie tytułu wątku:


> Propozycje tagów dla wątków [postulowane tagi pisać jednym ciągiem, po przecinku, bez cudzysłowiów]


Co to jest "cudzysłowie"? Powinno być raczej: "bez cudzysłowów".


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Dublowanie wątków, proszę o podpięcie tego tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117488882#post117488882

Do tego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=432026&highlight=zapach


----------



## zwrotnicowy

*Olbrzymi most pomiędzy Niemcami a Danią*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117493413

Trzeba zmienić tytuł wątku, bo temat z napowietrznego stał się podziemnym.
Niemcy i Duńczycy zrezygnowali z mostu, a wybrali jednak rycie pod dnem Bałtyku.
Właśnie wbili pierwszy sztych w glebę.


----------



## Piotrek-Krk

Prośba o dodanie tagu _kraków_ do tych wątków:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1753648
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752370
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729907
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1701158
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733075
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755739


----------



## batmans

reklama, do usunięcia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755957

Dzięki, posprzątałem.
youknow


----------



## MajKeR_

Proszę, by moderator zwrócił uwagę na aktywność niejakiego *katowicera* tu i dalej.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Może by tak usunąć i zbanować? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1756379


----------



## michael_siberia

MajKeR_ said:


> Proszę, by moderator zwrócił uwagę na aktywność niejakiego *katowicera* tu i dalej.


Poprawny link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1170781&page=43


----------



## swierq85

Za takie teksty jak wali katowicer powinien być dożywotni ban. Facet nie ma pojęcia czemu to forum służy i po co tutaj jest, bo wygłasza skrajnie ksenofobiczne treści, zupełnie niezgodne z duchem tego forum. Moim zdaniem nie powienien tutaj być (tylko niech straszy lepiej na swoim Nikoszowcu).


----------



## Sasza

To nie do końca tak. Katowicer otwarcie nienawidzi Polski i na każdym kroku robi wszystko (a i sam się do tego przyznaje), żeby Polsce i Polakom jak najbardziej dowalić. Poczytajcie jego posty w tematach gospodarczych, kosmos.


----------



## swierq85

Ja sądzę, że facet ma ostre kompleksy patologicznej dzielnicy, które rozładowuje jak umie - czyli szczycąc się kibolsko-dresiarską mentalnością skrajnego ksenofoba i jak każde tego typu stworzenie, wyznaje zasadę: co Twoje to i moje (czyli Praga), a co moje to wyp... (Nikiszowiec). Buta i bezczelność - chłopak jeździ do obecego miasta i płacze we wpisach, że go tam z otwartymi ramionami nie witają, tylko nie lubią Polaków, jednocześnie broniąc innym wstępu do miejsca swojego pochodzenia. Schizofrenia i głupota. Pomijam już wtręty o tym, że coś w ogóle jest jego, bo to będzie miał jak sobie namaluje i wytnie. Nienawidzę takich fałszywych i dresiarskich typów, z ich patologicznym widzeniem świata. Nic dziwnego, że skoro takie barachło wyjeżdża za granicę, nienawidzą tam Polaków. Potem mam, dzięki takim katowicerom, rozróby dresiarsko-nacjonalistyczne w Anglii. Nigdy nie zrozumiem jak można być jednocześnie nacjonalistą i wyjechać, ale kibolska logika pełna jest luk, dziur i sprzeczności, od dziur w mózgach spowodowanych koksem, amfetaminą i sterydami.


----------



## chauffeur

del


----------



## chauffeur

^^ Chwalił się, że namawia inych do narzekania i wyjazdu. Jeżeli obraca się w podobnym towarzystwie, to chyba powinniśmy się cieszyć? :troll:
The best of:


katowicer said:


> Jak pech to pech. Raz na rok korzystam z KM i wczoraj wracając z centrum kontrola biletów zaraz za Korfantego. Bilet miałem ale piękna niewiasta z czasów szkolnych tak mnie zajęła, że zapomniałem skasować. *Więc pokazałem czysty bilet i kontroler chciał wypisać mandat.* *Na szczeście 30 zł załatwiło sprawę* ( tylko musiałem wysiąść i poczekać na następny). Nauczka na przyszłość. Jednak kontrole sie zdarzają.





katowicer said:


> Pewnie nasz piekny kraj -polska
> Czeka nas wzrost wszystkiego, łącznie z włosami na głowie u każdego łysego.
> No zielona wyspa i zielone ludziki.
> *Tak, nienawidzę tego kraju.*


Podkreślenia moje.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1756569

ban,
youknow


----------



## swierq85

Ech, a ja widząc nowego posta, już się ucieszyłem, że któryś z modów zrobił coś z Katowicerem, a tutaj cisza...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

No to żegnamy za nawoływanie do nienawiści i pochwałę łamania prawa.


----------



## demmat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075363

Ostatnie 4 posty do usunięcia, a dwóm kolegom przydały by się obiecane w tytule wątku brigi.


----------



## adim0828

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505482

Proszę o dodanie tagu Żywiec


----------



## Asinus

Tagi uzupełnione.


----------



## MajKeR_

Tu też przydałaby się interwencja.


----------



## bad455

Reklama?


----------



## salto_angel

Dyskusja o kibolach zaczyna wędrować w niebezpiecznym kierunku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1633274&page=1065 

Poproszę o reakcję.


----------



## jacek_73

Witam.

Poproszę o dodanie tagów: toruń, torun, gotyk, cegła

do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1757078

Dziękuję.

_ok.AA._


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o zapanowanie (przeniesienie lub usunięcie) nad offtopem o prawach autorskich w wątku o budowie metra:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117641710#post117641710
(kilka ostatnich stron).


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Proszę o dodanie tagu: wrocław

- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624409
- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1703687

_ok.AA._


----------



## adim0828

adim0828 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505482
> 
> Proszę o dodanie tagu Żywiec


Dziękuje za dodanie tagu. Niestety nie wiedziałem, że rozmiar liter ma znaczenie...dlatego proszę o zamianę tagu "Żywiec" na tag "żywiec" w powyższym wątku oraz na dodanie tagów "żywiec" i "inwestycje" w poniższym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1756998

_ok.AA._


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ Ponawiam, tylko teraz kłótnia o gołębie... może zamknąć na dwa dni wątek?


----------



## BlazD

Zamknąć, wyczyścić, ale na 1 października musowo otworzyć.


----------



## MichalJ

No bez przesady, nie można zamykać takiego wątku w takiej chwili...


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=293540

Proszę o dopisanie do tematu wątku: *[dworzec nie będzie funkcjonalny, dyskusja = brig]**

Dyskusja między obrońcami braku funkcjonalności (głównie wiwixpl), a resztą krytykującą brak funkcjonalności (w zasadzie wszyscy inni) toczy się co kilka stron. Nudne to już jest. Do tego wiwixpl zaczyna udawać prześladowanego (wpis o Korei to już przegięcie). Proszę również o skasowanie kilku ostatnich postów (od postu 2551)

*Nie można mówić o funkcjonalności jeśli dworzec nie będzie miał schodów ruchomych na perony, nie będzie nawet taśm które wwiozą bagaż po schodach, perony będą miały 38 i 55 centymetrów (standard to 76). I kilka argumentów bez problemu się znajdzie.


----------



## miglanc

Koleś leci na jakiś stereotypach i obraża całą grupę etniczną. Jako ślązak-autochton poczułem się osobiście dotkniętym tym postem.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117700308&postcount=945


----------



## meeting

^^








Tona Ci styknie?

(Czym tu się oburzać Panie miglanc, lokalne brudy)


----------



## janex_wwa

Wątek o Osiedlu Wilno w Warszawie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117738160#post117738160

Proponuję usunąć, zanim po raz kolejny wybuchnie gównoburza...


----------



## Bastian.

Ale co usunąć?. Ostatnia burza o mieszkaniu tam się skończyła przecież.


----------



## janex_wwa

^^Już sprzątnięte. A autor z tego co widzę wyłapał banana.


----------



## swierq85

^^ No jestem szczerze w szoku, że ukarano go tak strasznie ostro  za to, co stanowi "light" w innych wątkach, czy ze strony innych userów hno:


----------



## janex_wwa

No nie wiem, czy nazywanie mieszkańców jakiegoś osiedla "zakompleksionymi" i onetowy styl wypowiedzi to takie nic. W wątku o Świętokrzyskiej też "błysnął".


----------



## Zapaleniec

Hej. Mam wniosek. Pojawiła się ta kwestia w jakimś warszawskim wątku, aby ujednolicić nazwy tematów na styl zachodni. Może to zrobimy?


----------



## familok

Prośba do moda, aby przeniósł ten post do właściwego wątku


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie OT z poniższego wątku:

*[Wola] Wieżowiec u zbiegu Srebrnej i Towarowej [138 m]*

Wątek dotyczy budowy wieżowca, a pojawiają się w nim jakieś kościelno-jezusowe posty i obrazki (nr 2 i 4). Zaraz wątek będzie kompletnie zagracony takimi głupimi wypowiedziami. 

Dzięki!


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Posprzątane. 22 post z lekka przydługawy był


----------



## mlodyy1985

Proszę dodać do wątku o A18:
Info dzisiejsze:
Od granicy do 14 kilometra (po stronie południowej rzecz jasna) trwa wycinka drzew i krzewów pozostawiając tylko przy jezdni te największe(pewnie wiązałoby się z utrudnieniami w ruchu). 

Do 11 kilometra drzewa są już ułożone na większe kupki, także wygląda, że coś porządkują i niedługo zbiorą.

Jeśli ktoś będzie za jakiś czas jechał niech da znać do którego km doszli.

Oby tylko się nie okazało, że zanim zacznie się rozbudowa to wyrosną nowe dorone drzewa :troll:


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Drogowa księga skarg i wniosków   Poza tym sprzątają od dawna i doszli znacznie dalej.Ba, nawet walec jeździ i utwardza pobocze.Jeżdżę tamtędy codziennie, ale nigdzie nie pisałem , bo to żadna sensacja. Jakby się przebudowa zaczęła, to co innego


----------



## bloniaq_s8

jaka jest przyczyna trzymania przyklejonego tematu o problemach technicznych? można go chyba odkleić.


----------



## dexter2

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Posprzątane. 22 post z lekka przydługawy był


No  
Dzięki.


----------



## 625

bloniaq_s8 said:


> jaka jest przyczyna trzymania przyklejonego tematu o problemach technicznych? można go chyba odkleić.


Którego? Jakiś link?


----------



## MichalJ

^^
Tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729801
na tym forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45
(po sąsiedzku z niniejszą księgą).


----------



## 625

Sławek - miesiąc za namawianie do blokowania wpływów SSC z reklam. Jak się komuś nie podoba, nie trzymamy na siłę na forum.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ No właśnie chyba na siłę kogoś wyrzuciłeś. Moim zdaniem to za duża kara. Zastanów się, proszę, i skróć.


----------



## 625

Podkopywanie podstaw funkcjonowania SSC to nie zabawa. To jest z całą surowością tępione przez całe grono adminów. Tylko zasługi Sławka dla forum powodują, że to nie ban.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ I co z moją prośbą?



625 said:


> Którego? Jakiś link?





MichalJ said:


> ^^
> Tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729801
> na tym forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45
> (po sąsiedzku z niniejszą księgą).


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Podkopywanie podstaw funkcjonowania SSC to nie zabawa. To jest z całą surowością tępione przez całe grono adminów. Tylko zasługi Sławka dla forum powodują, że to nie ban.


Niby tak, ale czy nie wystarczyłoby skasowanie postu i wysłanie ostrzeżenia na PM? Przecież Sławek nie kręci kampanii przeciw reklamom  Niby nie moja sprawa, ale mógłbyś się zlitować i skrócić karę


----------



## adamMa

Proszę o usuniecie postów ze względu na nie przeszczeganie zasad wątku. 
Dziękuję z góry.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117980723&postcount=2447

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118001676&postcount=2449

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118036801&postcount=2457


----------



## michael_siberia

625 - skąd wiesz, czy posty Sławka nie były spowodowane kwestiami opisanymi tutaj? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1760568

Przykład tych problemów, wzięty z wątku powyżej:









Jeśli tak, to uważam, że to Twoje zachowanie z tym miesięcznym brigiem dla niego jest *kiepskim żartem*.

(dla tych, którym nie chce się klikać w link do wątku - reklamy pop-up, które się pojawiły na forum, CAŁKOWICIE UNIEMOŻLIWIAJĄ wielu osobom przeglądanie forum na sprzęcie mobilnym!)


----------



## bad455

michael_siberia said:


> skąd wiesz, czy posty Sławka nie były spowodowane kwestiami opisanymi tutaj?


Napisał dokładną instrukcję jak zablokować reklamy korzystając z windowsa.


----------



## los77

^^
^^ jeśli to co napisał *michael *jest faktyczną przyczyną kary dla *Sławka* to rownież *proszę o kasację jego kary  * 

I mówię to nie jako jego kolega (w wielu sprawach z nim się nie zgadzałem i wielu jego przemyśleń nie rozumiem) ale jako zwykły forumowicz.


----------



## michael_siberia

Pamiętajcie też, że istnieje takie coś, jak system operacyjny na komórki Windows Phone.


----------



## Czifo

Tu chyba wszytko od postu 13682 nadaje się do wygrzmocenia...


----------



## michael_siberia

Tak jeszcze w kwestii tych reklam - wypowiedź moda:


Svartmetall said:


> My popup blocker is going a bit nuts on the SSC site at the moment. Seems SSC has a problem.


----------



## bad455

michael_siberia said:


> Pamiętajcie też, że istnieje takie coś, jak system operacyjny na komórki Windows Phone.


Ta instrukcja polegała na dodaniu odpowiednich wpisów w pliku hosts. Mobilne windowsy nie pozwalają na jakikolwiek dostęp do tego pliku.


----------



## demmat

Ładuje się licznik mimo, że jest nieaktywny flash?


----------



## PiotrG

Przynajmniej w teorii. Skrypt jest mimo wszystko wczytywany na stronę, po prostu przeglądarka go nie wyświetla.
Adblock blokuje wyświetlanie reklamy już od samego źródła, blokując jej załadowanie poprzez zablokowanie adresu ze skryptem wyświetlającego reklamę.


----------



## bad455

demmat said:


> Adblocka mam wyłączonego na ssc, ale mam clicktoflash, który blokuje wszelkie flashe na stronach bez wyjątku


To zupełnie tak, jakbyś w ogóle nie miał flasha zainstalowanego. A flash przecież nie jest obowiązkowy i do jego instalacji nikt cię nie zmusi.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie postów od nr 671 do końca z wątku o Placu Trzech Krzyży. 

Polityka itp.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037991&page=34

Dzięki wielkie!


----------



## 625

Sytuacja ze Sławkiem wyjaśniona, odbrigowany. Ale pamiętajcie, że SSC utrzymuje się wyłącznie z reklam, a moderatorzy to wolontariusze, więc kwestia adblocków to być albo nie być dla przeżycia forum.


----------



## Sławek

^^

Dziękuję i przepraszam.


----------



## Asinus

Tomczyna said:


> Bardzo brzydki spoiler w wątku serialowym. Filmowy ma (miał?) dopisek o sankcji za spoilery, wydaje mi się, że powinno być _per analogiam_.


Elninio19PL - ostrzeżenie.


----------



## MichalJ

Że Romeo i Julia na końcu umierają to też jest spoiler?


----------



## Asinus

A czy spojlerem jest zdradzenie, że w "Titanicu" statek na końcu zatonie? Wszystko zależy od kontekstu i oceniane jest indywidualnie, po to aby zachować zgodność ze zdrowym rozsądkiem.


----------



## MichalJ

Zasadniczo w przypadku filmów sprzed 20 lat mówienie o spoilerach nie ma sensu.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

i znowu polityczne dyskusje w wątku o budowie metra. tym razem po angielsku. myślą, że się nie domyślimy 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118138333#post118138333

kolejny: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118136951&postcount=3804


----------



## BlazD

Przyłączę się do prośby. Z wątku o budowie metra zrobił się warszawski PHP.


----------



## drugastrona

Tego jeszcze nie było - użytkownik prosi o briga:



Kanio said:


> Możecie dać mi briga, ale muszę to wydusić z siebie - użytkownik martin jest skończonym idiotą.


Warto się przychylić do takiej prośby


----------



## Tomczyna

Brig za truizm? Tego jeszcze nie grali 

A przy okazji wnoszę o lustrację kol. cFaniak warszawski pod kątem bumeranga/multi, tak na wszelki wypadek.


----------



## Strzala

Jak się mają avatary niektórych userów przedstawiające skąpo odziane i wyzywające panie do regulaminu forum i polityki google?


----------



## pmaciej7

Które?


----------



## osiedle6

drugastrona said:


> Tego jeszcze nie było - użytkownik prosi o briga:
> Warto się przychylić do takiej prośby


A może tak najpierw sprawdzić co ów martin napisał, a może jeszcze lepiej przytoczyć co napisał zamiast podniecać się "bontonowym" własnym wpisem.

Ps. Nie mam zielonego pojęcia co martin napisał, chodzi o zasadę.


----------



## Strzala

pmaciej7 said:


> Które?


Te:



> VO3City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/customavatars/avatar87812_2.gif
> 
> 
> Dareios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/customavatars/avatar994928_1.gif


----------



## drugastrona

osiedle6 said:


> A może tak najpierw sprawdzić co ów martin napisał, a może jeszcze lepiej przytoczyć co napisał zamiast podniecać się "bontonowym" własnym wpisem.
> 
> Ps. Nie mam zielonego pojęcia co martin napisał, chodzi o zasadę.


Gdybym nie przeczytał, tobym nie zacytował. Jeżeli nie masz zielonego pojęcia, to się nie wtrącaj.


----------



## osiedle6

drugastrona said:


> Gdybym nie przeczytał, tobym nie zacytował. Jeżeli nie masz zielonego pojęcia, to się nie wtrącaj.


Niczego nie zacytowałeś, a w szczególności postu niejakiego martina.

Nie rżnij wyroczni, więcej kultury w wypowiedzi.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

bloganista said:


> A co? Namawiałem forumowiczów do głosowania w taki czy inny sposób?
> *NIE*.
> 
> 
> .


agitacja polityczna, to tylko jedna z form polityki... nie gorączkuj się tak bo znowu walisz polityką.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118251032&postcount=3506

ps. a za obrażanie władzy nie ma jakiś banów?


----------



## Bastian.

Marcino said:


> Wnioskuję o podział poddziałów w Infrastruktura i Technologia na regiony. Myślę, że bardzo by to ułatwiło poszukiwanie informacji, tak jak w fajnie zorganizowanym dziale Inwestycje.


Zapomnij o tym, jak chcesz to zrobić?. Większość tematów to inwestycje liniowe ciągnące się przez kilka regionów, nie da się ich poprzenosić do działów regionalnych bez dublowania wątków. Twój pomysł nie ma sensu.


----------



## Marcino

^^
Proste. Inwestycje w infrastrukturę drogową i kolejową mają charakter regionalny i ogólnopolski. Inwestycje stricte regionalne posegregować do regionów, a ogólnopolskie do jednego worka...


----------



## los77

^^ no i burdel murowany, niech zostanie tak jak teraz jest, nie niszczmy czegoś co dobrze działa.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Ale po co? Wszystkie wątki są dobrze podpisane. Jeżeli ktoś nie zna geografii Polski, to ma problem, ale całe forum do takich osobników nie powinno się dostosowywać.


----------



## Bastian.

Marcino said:


> ^^
> Proste. Inwestycje w infrastrukturę drogową i kolejową mają charakter regionalny i ogólnopolski. Inwestycje stricte regionalne posegregować do regionów, a ogólnopolskie do jednego worka...


Zakładając że 1/3 tematów to inwestycje regionalne nadal nie ma to sensu. Stworzyć 16 działów regionalnych w których było by po ledwie kilka wątków i to pomieszanych (kolej, drogi, infrastruktura wodna i lotnicza, tramwaje i autobusy itd itp). No po prostu super pomysł.


----------



## Marcino

^^
Qwa. Nie o to mi chodziło...
Główny dział to Infrastruktura i Technologia.
Poddziały, to: Infrastruktura drogowa, Transport miejski i regionalny, Infrastruktura kolejowa, Infrastruktura lotnicza i wodna, Przemysł...
Wewnątrz poddziałów Infrastruktura drogowa, Transport i Infra kolejowa, można by zrobić podział na regiony, a to co do regionów nie pasuje zostawić jak jest luzem.
Nie chodzi o znajomość gegry tylko o łatwiejsze szukanie pośród wielu wymieszanych wątków. Przecie nikt tego nie wprowadza, to tylko wniosek, luźna propozycja... Jak się ogólnie nie podoba, to piszcie, tylko po co, skoro na razie nie jest to oficjalnie brane pod uwagę?
I jakie 16, jak w Inwestycjach jest podział na 6 regionów + ukończone... :nuts:
Konserwa :colgate:


----------



## bad455

Przecież szukanie jest łatwe. Od czego jest forumowa szukajka? Od czego są subskrypcje? Od czego są tagi? Od czego w końcu jest google?
Nie ma sensu robić takich sztucznych podziałów, bo aktywnych wątków (ostatni post do 7 dni wstecz) w dziale komunikacyjnym jest mniej więcej 2,5 strony, a w dziale kolejowym mniej niż 2 strony, więc widać, że tak "dużo" to się tam nie dzieje.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

po za ty jest zajefajny spis treści...


----------



## michael_siberia

Za to w drogówce czasem zdarza się, że wątek aktywny ostatnio 8 godzin wcześniej jest na 3 stronie


----------



## filosss

Marcino said:


> ^^
> Qwa. Nie o to mi chodziło...
> Główny dział to Infrastruktura i Technologia.
> Poddziały, to: Infrastruktura drogowa, Transport miejski i regionalny, Infrastruktura kolejowa, Infrastruktura lotnicza i wodna, Przemysł...
> Wewnątrz poddziałów Infrastruktura drogowa, Transport i Infra kolejowa, można by zrobić podział na regiony, a to co do regionów nie pasuje zostawić jak jest luzem.
> Nie chodzi o znajomość gegry tylko o łatwiejsze szukanie pośród wielu wymieszanych wątków. Przecie nikt tego nie wprowadza, to tylko wniosek, luźna propozycja... Jak się ogólnie nie podoba, to piszcie, tylko po co, skoro na razie nie jest to oficjalnie brane pod uwagę?
> I jakie 16, jak w Inwestycjach jest podział na 6 regionów + ukończone... :nuts:
> Konserwa :colgate:


A co w sytuacji, gdy wątek obejmuje drogę/linię/inwestycję przebiegającą przez teren kilku województw czy regionów? Pozbawisz jeden z regionów dyskusji? Stworzysz dwa równoległe wątki w obu podforach regionalnych?


----------



## Marcino

^^
Napisałem chyba wyraźnie. Do regionów inwestycje stricte regionalne, a wszystko co wykracza poza regiony, jako ogólnopolskie... Zresztą regiony są szeroko pojęte: Łódź, Mazowsze i Podlasie; Pomorze, Warmia i Mazury itd. (czyli tak jak jest w dziale Inwestycje).
Dobra, już mi się nie chce o tym pisać i wyjaśniać. I tak zostanie tak jak jest. Nawet lepiej, bo to chyba nazbyt finezyjny koncept :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

Jeżeli ty jeden masz problemy z organizacją wątków, a nikt inny nie ma, to chyba rzeczywiście jest nazbyt finezyjny koncept.

I bez _Qwa_ mi tu.


----------



## Marcino

^^
Był to luźny pomysł (nie jako problem, a propozycja innej organizacji). Polemika była napisana w sposób żartobliwy (łącznie z qwa, o czym świadczą emotikony). Sam hamowałem dalszą dyskusję na ten temat... Ten temat jest na wnioski, więc rzucanie propozycji, to chyba coś normalnego?
Dziękuje, bo pierwszy raz w życiu doświadczyłem, co czują nierozumiani geniusze z tym że ja znalazłem się po przeciwległym biegunie, na antypodach 
:lol:


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Wniosek to fajna sprawa, ale warto by było go jakoś uzasadnić. Napisać, dlaczego ta zmiana poprawiłaby komfort korzystania z forum. Piszesz o "łatwiejszym szukaniu" - opisz na czym to ułatwienie szukania miałoby polegać. Tym bardziej, że już teraz - jak wspomniano wyżej - jest spis treści. Jeżeli jesteś geniuszem, to pokaż, co masz najlepszego


----------



## Marcino

drugastrona said:


> Wniosek to fajna sprawa, ale warto by było go jakoś uzasadnić. Napisać, dlaczego ta zmiana poprawiłaby komfort korzystania z forum


Co miałem napisać, tom napisał... Wniosek jest już spalony. Nie ma sensu tego wałkować.


drugastrona said:


> Jeżeli jesteś geniuszem


Jeżeli? 
Proponuję to traktować w niezobowiązującej konwencji 


drugastrona said:


> to pokaż, co masz najlepszego


Nie prowokuj mnie :lol:


----------



## Strzala

pmaciej7 said:


> Jeżeli ty jeden masz problemy z organizacją wątków, a nikt inny nie ma, to chyba rzeczywiście jest nazbyt finezyjny koncept.
> 
> I bez _Qwa_ mi tu.


Co z moją prośbą z dwóch stron wcześniej?


----------



## michuu

Proszę o dopisanie tagów:

toruń, biurowiec

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118290087#post118290087


----------



## ifyou

Witam , prosiłbym o dopisanie tagu: dębica 
do poniższych wątków :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456029&page=102
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597473
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1127829&page=13

ok. AA


----------



## Forza_imperial

Prosi sie o zmiane watku na ten [Poznań] Chwaliszewo, Ostrów Tumski i Śródka

w http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614893

oraz o zamkniecie tego http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1763422

thnx


----------



## youknow

Nie sądzę aby to było potrzebne. Podyskutujmy o tym tamże.


----------



## Marcino

Strzala said:


> Jak się mają avatary niektórych userów przedstawiające skąpo odziane i wyzywające panie do regulaminu forum i polityki google?


Jak zostawicie te avatary w spokoju, to obiecuję, że nie będę już składał żadnych wniosków


----------



## Bastian.

Za gołe baby Google strzela fochy więc lepiej ocenzurować odrobinę te avatary.


----------



## Asinus

^^Zrobione


----------



## ifyou

^^
Wielkie dzięki


----------



## Fallout

Forum Śląsk przydałoby się podzielić na 2 części: Sląskie i Dolnoslaskie+Opolskie, skoro liczba wątków jest tam ok. 2 razy wieksza od pozostałych forów regionalnych, tak że w ciagu dnia spadaja one na 2 strone.


----------



## osiedle6

Fallout said:


> Forum Śląsk przydałoby się podzielić na 2 części: Sląskie i Dolnoslaskie+Opolskie, skoro liczba wątków jest tam ok. 2 razy wieksza od pozostałych forów regionalnych, tak że w ciagu dnia spadaja one na 2 strone.


*Nie jest to absolutnie potrzebne.** Śląsk jest jeden.
*
A jeśli już to używaj pojęcia województwo śląskie lub Górny Śląsk.
Stolicą Śląska był, jest i będzie Wrocław. Geograficznie i historycznie.
Sorry za OT.


----------



## Ogg

Rozbijanie faktycznie nie ma sensu. I Śląsk faktycznie jest jeden. Ale np. Częstochowa na Śląsku (ani Górnym ani Dolnym, ani Jedynym) nie leży i nigdy nie leżała. Może się to komuś podobać lub nie. Mnie prywatnie nie przeszkadza takie "uszeregowanie" mojego rodzinnego miasta. Jak zaczniemy się rozdrabniać w region z miastem powyżej 200 tys. to pojawią sie głosy 'dlaczego nie 150 tys?" itd. Choć faktycznie wątek "Śląski" jest sporych rozmiarów i po kilku dniach nieobecności ciężko go ogarnąć.


----------



## Asinus

Czy się to komuś podoba czy nie, działy na forum są uszeregowane według grup obecnie działających województw, tak więc w tej mierze Częstochowa pozostaje śląska. 

Jeżeli trudno Wam ogarniać wątki z Waszych miast to polecam przeglądanie forum po tagach. Ja najczęściej przeglądam po prostu wątki oznaczone tagiem "trójmiasto" i wtedy na stronie forum widzę wyłącznie trójmiejskie wątki.


----------



## mateusz.el

Proszę o przeniesienie postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118394050&postcount=406
do działu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559747&page=259

_ok.AA._


----------



## Fallout

Asinus said:


> Czy się to komuś podoba czy nie, działy na forum są uszeregowane według grup obecnie działających województw, tak więc w tej mierze Częstochowa pozostaje śląska.


Ale ja proponuje podział własnie wg. podziału administracyjnego. Śląsk może być jeden ale działy może miec dwa, tak jak ma 2 aglomeracje (bo to one właśnie generują wiekszość ruchu na forum).


----------



## dominikww

Proszę o dodanie tagu *kraków* do wątków:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734940
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1760612

_ok.AA._


----------



## demmat

Eh, jak to dobrze że Warszawa ma dział tylko dla siebie


----------



## chauffeur

demmat said:


> Eh, jak to dobrze że Warszawa ma dział tylko dla siebie


Co by to było: Warszawa z Radomiem...


----------



## demmat

Sami swoi


----------



## PiotrG

chauffeur said:


> Co by to było: Warszawa z Radomiem...


----------



## Bastian.

Czy na forum planowane są jakieś wybory że pojawiają się jakieś propozycje rewolucji zalatujące agitacją polityczną?.

Takie głosujcie na mnie a zaprowadzę porządek w dziale infrastrukturalnym. 

Jak zagłosujecie na mnie to zrobię porządek z wątkami śląskimi.

Jak tam to napiszcie, może i ja zgłoszę swoją kandydaturę na dobrą posadkę w zamian za jakieś fantazyjne obietnice.


----------



## Stewie_G

^^Przywróćmy 49 województw!!!11


----------



## Strzala

Fallout said:


> Forum Śląsk przydałoby się podzielić na 2 części: Sląskie i Dolnoslaskie+Opolskie, skoro liczba wątków jest tam ok. 2 razy wieksza od pozostałych forów regionalnych, tak że w ciagu dnia spadaja one na 2 strone.


Przejrzałem sobie podforum Śląsk i uważam,że trzeba je posprzątać i uporządkować, a nie dzielić na kolejne byty. Dużo jest tam oddzielnych wątków małych miejscowości w których nic się nie dzieje i nie są aktualizowane, do tego pozakładane są oddzielne wątki dla małych inwestycji które z powodzeniem mogłyby lądować w wątkach zbiorczych typu "Inwestycje w XYZ". Jakość, nie ilość.


----------



## los77

^^ miło że troszczysz się o podforum Śląska. Jego forma dopasowana jest do użytkowników którzy na tamtym podforum się udzielają. Uszanuj więc lokalne zwyczaje i nie wchodź z miotłą brzozową w miejsce które nie wymaga sprzątania bo tylko parkiecik zarysujesz :cheers:


----------



## takisobiektoś

osiedle6 i swierq85, swierq85 i osiedle 6- do której księgi nie zajrzysz, oni już tam są :nuts:


----------



## panAeL

swierq85 said:


> Glicek zasłużył dawno na bana, którego dostał m.in. za określenia takie jak "pedały", "lewactwo" itp. itd. i tak późno. PanAel - oburzasz się na dość lekkie żarty jakimi są plakaty wyborcze, a bronisz usera, który dawno przekroczył wszelkie granice w obrażaniu innych i słusznie za zwykłe chamstwo dostał bana. Jesteś więc rzecznikiem tylko jednej (swojej skrajnie prawej) strony, a oczekujesz obiektywności od innych... :nuts:


Glicek nie dostał bana za "pedałów" (tego sobie nie przypominam, ale jestem w stanie przyznać się do błędu, jeżeli takie posty mi wskażesz ) czy "lewaków" (dużo mocniejsze określenia skierowane przeciwko prawej stronie są powszechnie tolerowane) a za "życzenie śmierci innemu użytkownikowi". To raz.

Nie oburzam się na lekkie żarty jakimi są plakaty wyborcze. To nie ja wprowadziłem w Cnś cenzurę. Jeżeli jednak jest, domagam się sprawiedliwego jej stosowania. W imię zasad  To dwa.

Bronię strony, która sama bronić się nie może. To trzy.

I cztery- jestem zwykłym userem, i jako taki mam prawo mieć swoje zdanie na dowolny temat. Nie widzę jednak niczego dziwnego w tym, że wymagam obiektywizmu od moderatora. Jeżeli argumentami, których używa on w dyskusji są brigi i bany trzaskane oponentom- nie świadczy to za dobrze o nim ani o forum które reprezentuje. 



I tym radosnym akcentem kończę wątek, żeby nie zarobić briga za "zaśmiecanie księgi"


----------



## markus1234

No, Glicek poleciał na rok bo uraził uczucia decapitated.

Jak wiadomo decapitated to osoba dbająca o savoir vivre.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88832327&postcount=20129

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5888600&postcount=1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18373725&postcount=2357

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8088819&postcount=1795

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8987711&postcount=53

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27494650&postcount=1414

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89104392&postcount=8596

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93872579&postcount=1690

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93872766&postcount=1708

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103620542&postcount=14814

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104062144&postcount=15273

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108670812&postcount=8454

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87385432&postcount=73294

itd...


----------



## demmat

Królową Brytyjską może nie jest, ale w porównaniu do tego drugiego przynajmniej nie bełkocze.


----------



## Strzala

Jednak takie bezkarne rzucanie k*** i chu&^%^ nie jest w porządku.


----------



## demmat

Oczywiście. Niemniej 13 przekleństw na przestrzeni 8 lat (bo z takiego okresu są te posty), to chyba nie jest przestępstwo? Ostatnie zresztą jest sprzed roku. A jak się to zestawi z 15 000 postów (jak nie więcej), to chyba jest to kropla w morzu. Niemniej nie pochwalam, chociaż pewni i sam mam podobną ilość przekleństw (teraz się*staram większość kropkować).


----------



## markus1234

@demmat 

Przecież ja tylko ułamek przekleństw i politycznych żartów zacytowałem. 

I żeby było jasne, mnie to jest obojętne. Chciałem tylko pokazać jaka "podwójna wrażliwość" panuje, często u tych samych osób. Bylo by to zabawne i niewarte uwagi, gdyby nie fakt ze lecą wielomiesięczne kary.


----------



## michael_siberia

Tylko po co dokonujesz aż takich wykopalisk?


----------



## LubiePiwo

demmat said:


> Oczywiście. Niemniej 13 przekleństw na przestrzeni 8 lat (bo z takiego okresu są te posty), to chyba nie jest przestępstwo? Ostatnie zresztą jest sprzed roku. A jak się to zestawi z 15 000 postów (jak nie więcej), to chyba jest to kropla w morzu. Niemniej nie pochwalam, chociaż pewni i sam mam podobną ilość przekleństw (teraz się*staram większość kropkować).


Ostatnio dostałem briga za wulgaryzmy, więc może podasz mi jakiś wzór, żebym wiedział co ile postów mogę sobie pozwolić na nie? Jeden wulgaryzm na 1000 postów jest ok?


----------



## Fraantz

Mozna prosić o interwencję w tym temacie? Od postu #5690

[Lublin] Inwestycje w realizacji

dziękuję


----------



## Tomczyna

A ja proszę o interwencję w wątku [Kraków] Metro i pacyfikację użytkownika *PNS* - szoruje po dnie bardziej niż moskiewska giełda.

Jednocześnie proszę o konsultacje wewnątrzmoderacyjne nt. kol. *k%*. Gość jest super w działach Klubu Forum, w PHP, natomiast skoro jest to przede wszystkim forum urbanistyczno - architektoniczno - infrastrukturalne, to wpisy takie jak ten nie przystoją modowi FPW SSC.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Fraantz said:


> Mozna prosić o interwencję w tym temacie? Od postu #5690
> 
> [Lublin] Inwestycje w realizacji
> 
> dziękuję


Przyłączam się i również sypie głowę popiołem


----------



## orangy

Tomczyna said:


> Jednocześnie proszę o konsultacje wewnątrzmoderacyjne nt. kol. *k%*. Gość jest super w działach Klubu Forum, w PHP, natomiast skoro jest to przede wszystkim forum urbanistyczno - architektoniczno - infrastrukturalne, to wpisy takie jak ten nie przystoją modowi FPW SSC.


Przyłączam się (zresztą piszę to drugi raz).


----------



## michael_siberia

*A po co chcecie bić pianę na temat czegoś, co i tak już jest wiążąco ustalone?* Pamiętam, że swojego czasu (już po wydaniu decyzji środowiskowej) w wątku o Południowej Obwodnicy Warszawy dawano wręcz brigi za opowiadanie głupot o zastępowaniu tunelu estakadą. Decyzja środowiskowa mówiła właśnie o tunelu, tak dla formalności.


----------



## k%

orangy said:


> Przyłączam się (zresztą piszę to drugi raz).


dziękuje, zawsze miło mi się robi gdy ktoś o mnie pamięta z tego czy innego powodu 

I to nawet jak nie jesteś kobietą! kay:


----------



## Petr

Czy ktoś może usunąć te 2 wątki?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767709
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767709

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## .kp

Przyłączam się do wniosków i chociaż już po żniwach, to niech jakiś mod osełką przejdzie po swojej kosie i zrobi del-owe żniwa w: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280370&page=290

Napisałem tam rozpaczliwy apel, ale wątpię aby poskutkował. 

Załączam pozdrowienia
.kp


----------



## MajKeR_

Tomczyna said:


> Stalowa lina w poprzek drogi, nie widzę innych środków zaradczych na piratów na szlifierkach


Wymyka się to z granic przyzwoitości, nawet, jeśli nie do końca poważnie i w obliczu kompletnie niepoważnego zachowania motocyklisty, o którym była mowa.


----------



## Stiggy

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie, ty po prostu jesteś zwykłym chamem. bronek? lizodupstwo (to o _bronku_)? Wiesz w ogóle o kim mówisz i jak mówisz, chamie?


To jednak kuriozalne, żeby moderator mógł sobie bezkarnie wyzywać innych użytkowników. :nuts:


----------



## Tomczyna

MajKeR_ said:


> Wymyka się to z granic przyzwoitości, nawet, jeśli nie do końca poważnie i w obliczu kompletnie niepoważnego zachowania motocyklisty, o którym była mowa.


Podziel się zatem kontrpropozycją w odpowiednim wątku.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Maciek Lublin said:


> Jeśli chodziło Ci o błąd ortograficzny w tym słowie to już poprawiłem i mea culpa. Jeśli masz problemy z samym tym słowem to widocznie masz problemy ze słownikiem języka polskiego http://sjp.pl/rzyga%E6 Niestety dla płacenia takiej kasy bo lotnisko ma mieć siatkę połączeń trudno doszukać się lepszego słowa niż "rzygnąć"


Tu jest moja odpowiedź. Błąd ortograficzny który biorę na siebie już poprawiony. Pod reszta oczywiście się podpisuje. Rozumiem ze kolega arafat11 jest ciut wyczulony na punkcie swojego portu, ale to chyba nie powód aby krytykować słowa dopuszczalne przez słownik języka polskiego.


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o usunięcie kolejnej bezsensownej dyskusji o dopłatach w portach lotniczych (od postu 7225). Ile razy można to samo wałkować w każdym możliwym wątku o lotniskach?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526295&page=362

:bash:


----------



## low1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=916531
z tym panem trzeba coś zrobić, ciągły trolling w wątkach Pesy


----------



## krystiand

^^ Nie tylko w wątkach Pesy, on wszędzie trolluje.


----------



## bad455

Proszę o poprawienie tytułu wątku na "Cities: Skylines - nowy city builder!".
Z góry dzięki


----------



## Strzala

Takie tam personalne zaczepki z prowokacją do city vs city usera który kulturą (nie tylko tą językową) nie grzeszy, a próbuje uczyć jej innych...



arafat11 said:


> Ty naprawde masz problemy ze zrozumiemniem prostego tekstu...czy ja napisalem, ze tak uwazaja wszyscy czy, ze mi sie tak wydaje?
> 
> abstrahujac od tego, w moim srodowisku uzycie 3 razy takiego zwrotu w 2 zdaniach to po prostu oznaka niskiej kultury delikatnie mowiac, *ale moze w Twoich stronach to normalne...*
> zreszta to forum raczej nie chce rownac w dol, a trudno takie wyrazenia uznac za wysoki poziom, niezaleznie od tego czy modowie zareaguja czy nie..


----------



## krystiand

low1 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=916531
> z tym panem trzeba coś zrobić, ciągły trolling w wątkach Pesy


Zróbcie w końcu coś z tym trollem


dzolo said:


> Jak zwykle gadanie o 4 scenariuszach to chyba najważniejszy argument PESY od co najmniej kilku lat. Nie wiem czy nie mają się czym innym chwalić tylko w kółko tymi scenariuszami? Ta nowa generacja to chyba tylko dla PESY jest bo ja nic nowego tam nie widzę czego nie ma np ELF/IMPULS.
> 
> *PESA po prostu zrobiła wszystkich w ch..a z tą prezentacją dla prezydenta. Wielu się nabrało. Największy szczekacz PESY, czyli PS MAN zarzekał się przecież, że PESA od wielu lata ma w szufladzie projekt HS*:lol::lol::lol:
> A ja mówiłem, że nic nie mają i nie mieli. Teraz coś złożom na zasadzie zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Może się uda może nie. Projekt na pewno niedopracowany, zrobiony na szybko. O większych badaniach to można zapomnieć. Jedyny plus, że cena wysoka a więc jest szansa, że nie będą oszczędzać na podzespołach


----------



## wiewior

^^
Po raz kolejny popieram.


----------



## Iwan

Czemu nikt nie moderuje dzialu kolejowego? Czyta ktos w ogole przynajmniej kolejowa ksiege skarg i wnioskow?


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119073251&highlight=poland#post119073251

Ten vonteq topi się w skroplonych oparach absurdu. Najpierw jeden użytkownik jedzie personalnie po opiniach w jednoznaczny sposób denując wolność słowa



Maff said:


> ^^
> mi najbardziej podoba sie, jak tacy eksperci z Lodzi czy innego Szczecina wchodza, pisza jak to co do czego nie pasuje i czemu jest slabe, oceniaja ICE na 6 czy 7. Po czym wchodze na ich oceny, a tem kloce biurowe jak powyzej ocenione na 8 i 9


Wywołując flame, oczywiście przechodzi mi to na sucho. Po czym na kolejną negatywną opinią nt architektury odpowiada w ten sposób:



Maff said:


> nie karmić trolla.


Jeśli tak ma wyglądać ten dział, to z miejsca wnioskuję o jego zamknięcie, bo to prostu nie ma sensu.


----------



## smar

Iwan said:


> Czemu nikt nie moderuje dzialu kolejowego? Czyta ktos w ogole przynajmniej kolejowa ksiege skarg i wnioskow?


A nie przydałby się moderator dla tej części forum? Niektórzy moderatorzy już sobie raczej odpuścili: 

*Patryjota*, Last Activity: September 19th, 2014 10:27 AM


----------



## Iwan

smar said:


> A nie przydałby się moderator dla tej części forum?


Wg mnie ktos merytoryczny kolejowo powinien byc, ale to przeciez zbyt malo istotny dzial zeby robic dlan moda.


----------



## pmaciej7

Iwan said:


> Wg mnie ktos merytoryczny kolejowo powinien byc...


Na przykład?


----------



## smar

^^Iwan?

Jeśli moderator X nie robi nic, a jego zmiennik będzie zajmował się tylko "mało istotnym" działem, to i tak zmiana będzie znacząca.


----------



## 625

smar said:


> ^^Iwan?
> 
> Jeśli moderator X nie robi nic, a jego zmiennik będzie zajmował się tylko "mało istotnym" działem, to i tak zmiana będzie znacząca.


Ktoś jeszcze? Możemy zrobić parę zmian


----------



## Michał Ch.

smar said:


> ^^Iwan?













Merytoryczny, z dużą wiedzą na tematy kolejowe, rzadko nieobecny, udziela się w wielu wątkach. Osoba, która często dzieli się posiadanymi materiałami niedostępnymi dla przeciętnej osoby ( różnego rodzaju cenne informacje, dokumenty, filmy ), z których czerpie całe forum. Ogólnie lubiany i szanowany.


----------



## Cezman

Chciałbym, aby forum SSC zrobiło się znowu merytoryczne. Wolałbym suche informacje i krótkie komentarze. Wszelkiego rodzaju offtopy i ciągnące się w nieskończoność dyskusje - WON! Jak ktoś nie wie co mam na myśli, niech przeczyta moje posty. Spokojnie 90% z nich można wywalić bez negatywnego wpływu na jakość forum (obawiam się, że byłoby lepiej).

Iwan? A nie szkoda Go na moderatora? Tu misi być ktoś bardziej "polityczny" (niż techniczny) i wolny czasowo. Protestować nie będę gdyby Iwan został moderatorem.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Nie wiem, czy szkoda. Oczywiście warto poznać opinię samego Krzysztofa, czy ewentualnie byłby zainteresowany, ale nie powiedziałbym, że dla pasjonata funkcja moderatora działu kolejowego to jakiś rodzaj kary. Zresztą moderował już kiedyś forum o tematyce kolejowej.


----------



## bad455

Przydałby się też ktoś do działu komunikacyjnego, który jest bardzo ściśle powiązany z kolejowym i te same trolle panoszą się w obu. Wprawdzie od czasu do czasu zaglądają tam @Luki_SL i @lodzer.m, ale to jednak zdecydowanie za rzadko.


----------



## TETA

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1776060

Poproszę o tagi: Radom i Astrobaza. Dzięki!


----------



## Iwan

Czy ktos moglby zajrzec do kolejowki? W watku o Intercity mamy Onet. Moze trzeba zamknac watek bo w tej chwili sluzy on tylko kanalizowaniu frustracji a nie wymianie merytorycznych informacji.


----------



## dawidny

Czy można stosować na Forum religijne sygnatury? Do tego szydercze? Jeśli nie to prosiłbym się zainteresować użytkownikiem lenin. Są tematy z których nie można się śmiać.


----------



## los77

^^ ale on sie nie śmieje przecież


----------



## MichalJ

Iwan said:


> Czy ktos moglby zajrzec do kolejowki? W watku o Intercity mamy Onet. Moze trzeba zamknac watek bo w tej chwili sluzy on tylko kanalizowaniu frustracji a nie wymianie merytorycznych informacji.


Wystarczyłoby wywalić jednego trolla, który zarejestrował się w wyłącznym celu rozwalenia tego wątku.

A zamykać proszę nie, bo jednak ciekawe rzeczy się dzieją.


----------



## Lukasz.J

Propozycja osoby Iwana na moderatora to jakiś ponury żart? Przecież od moderatora wymaga się choćby minimum obiektywizmu, a tutaj z góry wiadomo jak będzie. Skoro Iwanowi przeszkadzał post taki jak ten:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118593693&postcount=11249

I zaraz pod nim domagał się interwencji moderatorów, to jak będzie wyglądać dyskusja kiedy on sam dostanie takie uprawnienia? Z kolejowej części pozostaną jedynie pochwały pod adresem PKP? A każdy głos krytyki będzie karany?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

dawidny said:


> Czy można stosować na Forum religijne sygnatury? Do tego szydercze? Jeśli nie to prosiłbym się zainteresować użytkownikiem lenin. Są tematy z których nie można się śmiać.


a jakiś link do profilu?


----------



## Eurotram

dawidny said:


> Czy można stosować na Forum religijne sygnatury? Do tego szydercze? Jeśli nie to prosiłbym się zainteresować użytkownikiem lenin. Są tematy z których nie można się śmiać.


Jako osoba o umiarkowanym podejściu do kwestii religijnych napiszę Ci,że nie przeginałbym z cenzurą...


----------



## grzsul

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119171156&postcount=1

Zazwyczaj takie gwiazdki w linku oznaczają złe rzeczy. Może ktoś sprawdzić czy to aby nie pułapka?


----------



## arafat11

czy jakis mod moze uspokoic kolege ksbrzezno? nie bardzo kojarze ten nick z dyskusji za to on napisal juz do mnie 2 prywatne wiadomosci, z ktorych druga wyglada tak:



> czytam te twoje komentarze i tą odpowiedź i powiem ci tylko że buc jesteś.


----------



## MichalJ

Nie wiem, czy to moderacja świętuje wygrane/przegrane (niepotrzebne skreślić) wybory, ale nastąpił jakiś gwałtowny wysyp politycznych harcowników i wygląda na to, że nikt nad tym nie panuje - wątki kolejowe, wątek o II linii metra...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

grzsul said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119171156&postcount=1
> 
> Zazwyczaj takie gwiazdki w linku oznaczają złe rzeczy. Może ktoś sprawdzić czy to aby nie pułapka?


link nie działa ( tzn ten z HP)

być może jest z jakiegoś zablokowanego hostingu.


----------



## Michał Ch.

MichalJ said:


> Nie wiem, czy to moderacja świętuje wygrane/przegrane (niepotrzebne skreślić) wybory, ale nastąpił jakiś gwałtowny wysyp politycznych harcowników i wygląda na to, że nikt nad tym nie panuje - wątki kolejowe, wątek o II linii metra...


I problem w tym, że to dopiero początek wysypu nowych użytkowników. Wraz ze zbliżaniem się do terminu 14.12, trolli będzie przybywać, więc moderacja jest tu bardzo potrzebna.


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119161284&highlight=322+378#post119161284

Wszędzie tam, gdzie się pojawia użytkownik r6666, tam jest flame i zamykane wątki. Czy naprawdę musi się to odbywać w ten sposób?


----------



## dawidny

Eurotram said:


> Jako osoba o umiarkowanym podejściu do kwestii religijnych napiszę Ci,że nie przeginałbym z cenzurą...


Jako osoba o umiarkowanym podejściu do kwestii świeckich, gdybym obraził Twoją matkę jakbyś zareagował?

Tu masz jego sygnaturę:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104982397&postcount=1360



los77 said:


> ^^ ale on sie nie śmieje przecież


No tak on to napisał bardziej poważnie, a to chyba jeszcze gorzej o nim świadczy.


----------



## krystiand

Chyba nikt nie wchodzi do wątku o tagach?


krystiand said:


> Proszę o dodanie tagów:
> białystok, łódź, lublin, inowrocław, toruń, gdańsk, gdynia, sopot, zamość
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1776674


----------



## Molibden

Dzień dobry, 
proszę o przenieniesie postów: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119179170&postcount=135083
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119179556&postcount=135084
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119180325&postcount=135087
do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1170781&page=58
(Hydepark Górnośląski), 
gdyż chcielibyśmy kontynuować dyskusję, a wiem, że nie wszystkich może interesować rozkład sił w Strumieniu.


----------



## arct

czy ktokolwiek z modow w ogole zagląda na forum kolejowe? To co się dzieje w wątku PKP IC nie można już określać onetem bo bylby to komplement. Poziom spamu zaczyna przescigac już 4chan :-[ Jeszcze brakuje tylko linków do redtuba i będziemy mieli komplet...


----------



## Eurotram

dawidny said:


> Jako osoba o umiarkowanym podejściu do kwestii świeckich, gdybym obraził Twoją matkę jakbyś zareagował?
> 
> Tu masz jego sygnaturę:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104982397&postcount=1360


Znam jego sygnaturę; natomiast przesadność reakcji polega na tym,że nie obraził mojej ani Twojej matki i po prostu uzurpujesz sobie prawo do walczenia o honor osoby,do której z grubsza nic Tobie. Można okazać mu co najwyżej niesmak,ale reszta to jego sprawa. Mam negatywny stosunek do cenzury w takich kwestiach,tak samo jak uważam za debilny pomysł,z którego zasłynął niesławnej pamięci prawicowy poseł Artur Z. Czy ta odpowiedź wystarczy by przystopować Twoje religijno-cenzorskie zapędy czy mam to ująć mocniej?


----------



## ixs

dawidny... rece opadaja. Nie masz powazniejszych zmartwien?


----------



## shinzen

Wiele mogę zrozumieć, humorystyczny aspekt posta poniekąd widzę, ale to już chyba podpada pod propagowanie przemocy. Trzymajmy jakiś poziom.


wm1948 said:


> Czyszczenie miasta przez 6 miesięcy a później ucinasz łapy i do kwasu do rozpuszczenia.
> A to wszystko przez tagi na znaku :hahano:
> 
> Ciężko Was zadowolić :lol:


----------



## Wesoły Romek

łódź 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1776138


----------



## arct

Błagam, zróbcie kogoś (przynajmniej tymczasowo, aż do opadnięcia emocji związanych z Pendolino i E65) modem dedykowanym kolejówce. Iwana czy kogoś... Im bliżej do 14.12 tym coraz więcej trolli i bezczelności. Maled dzisiaj zaczął szydzić ze mnie, z Michała z brzezin, Iwana, robiąc regularnie bajzel z wątku o PKPIC (o tym że ciągle pisze post pod postem już nie wspomninając). A takich gości ciągle przybywa.


----------



## Maciej78

^^
Maled złapał ostatni pociąg i już nie wróci.


----------



## Kubael

Proszę dodanie tagu
szczecin
do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510119&page=64


----------



## dawidny

Eurotram said:


> Znam jego sygnaturę; natomiast przesadność reakcji polega na tym,że nie obraził mojej ani Twojej matki i po prostu uzurpujesz sobie prawo do walczenia o honor osoby,do której z grubsza nic Tobie. Można okazać mu co najwyżej niesmak,ale reszta to jego sprawa. Mam negatywny stosunek do cenzury w takich kwestiach,tak samo jak uważam za debilny pomysł,z którego zasłynął niesławnej pamięci prawicowy poseł Artur Z. Czy ta odpowiedź wystarczy by przystopować Twoje religijno-cenzorskie zapędy czy mam to ująć mocniej?


Ja już nie mam swojej matki moją matką jest teraz Maryja i jej się oddałem w opiekę. Maryja nie poczęła z innym tylko z Ducha Świętego i taka była wola Boga. Rozmawiać w duchu chrześcijańskim na Forum nie wolno, ale naigrywać się owszem? Bogu zawdzięczam dużo jestem winien mu walkę o Jego dobre imię. Naprawdę nie uważacie w tym nic obraźliwego, w tej sygnaturze? Odwołuje się do Waszego sumienia. Mnie to boli, jak można Boga który jest miłością traktować w ten sposób. On życie za nas dał w swoim Synu. Czy to mało?


----------



## saren

^^ najwyraźniej nie wierzy w niepokalane poczęcie. Ma prawo głośić swoje poglądy, co nie?


----------



## dawidny

Na Forum gdzie religia i odwołania do niej mogą być prezentowane tylko w wątku o Religia i kościoły który jest* pod specjalnym nadzorem*? Chce się wypowiedzieć w tej kwestii niech tam zajrzy a nie wylewa swoje rzekome poglądy na Forum i obraża uczucia Boga i chrześcijan. Sam dzisiaj wyszedłem z tej reguły i pisałem o religii w innym wątku poza wymienionym, ale zostałem sprowokowany, a na PM się nie dało.


----------



## saren

A nie wiadomo o jaką Maryję chodzi. Może jakaś jego koleżanka? Chyba trochę przesadzasz. Wierzysz w Biblię, a to co on napisał nazywasz "rzekomymi poglądami"? Szczeże, to w mojej opinii jego wersja jest bardziej prawdopodobna. No ale niech się wypowie jakiś moderator, EOT


----------



## dawidny

Jakby lenin miał więcej odwagi cywilnej i mi odpisał nie było by tej całej sprawy i nie zawracałbym uwagi moderatorom. Jak widać brak mu refleksji i fakt niech się wypowie moderator, a na razie i im chyba brakuje odwagi. Mi nie chodzi żeby lenina karać ale żeby coś z tej sytuacji wyniósł, mam nadzieję coś dobrego.


----------



## los77

^^czyli to kwestia urażonej dumy, przez brak odpowiedzi adwersarza.

No cóż, myślę że *Twoja* religia nie pochwala *Twojego* zachowania.


----------



## pmaciej7

dawidny said:


> Chce się wypowiedzieć w tej kwestii niech tam zajrzy a nie wylewa swoje rzekome poglądy na Forum i obraża uczucia Boga i chrześcijan.


Tak z czystej ciekawości: skąd wiesz, jakie są uczucia Boga?


----------



## ixs

dawidny said:


> Jakby lenin miał więcej odwagi cywilnej i mi odpisał nie było by tej całej sprawy i nie zawracałbym uwagi moderatorom. Jak widać brak mu refleksji i fakt niech się wypowie moderator, a na razie i im chyba brakuje odwagi. Mi nie chodzi żeby lenina karać ale żeby coś z tej sytuacji wyniósł, mam nadzieję coś dobrego.


Kurcze... a kto Ci w ogole dal prawo do wyznaczania zasad?, pouczania?, wymagania od innych odwagi... czy chocby oczekiwania refleksji?... Nie uwazasz ze cos nie tego? Zyj jak chcesz i pozwol zyc innym, a w tym przypadku skup sie po prostu na swojej sygnaturce. :nuts:


----------



## Eurotram

dawidny said:


> Ja już nie mam swojej matki moją matką jest teraz Maryja i jej się oddałem w opiekę. Maryja nie poczęła z innym tylko z Ducha Świętego i taka była wola Boga. Rozmawiać w duchu chrześcijańskim na Forum nie wolno, ale naigrywać się owszem? Bogu zawdzięczam dużo jestem winien mu walkę o Jego dobre imię. Naprawdę nie uważacie w tym nic obraźliwego, w tej sygnaturze? Odwołuje się do Waszego sumienia. Mnie to boli, jak można Boga który jest miłością traktować w ten sposób. On życie za nas dał w swoim Synu. Czy to mało?


Dzięki Twoim ostatnim wyjaśnieniom już tylko jedna rzecz pozostała dla mnie niejasna: jesteś fanatykiem religijnym czy prowokatorem? Zanim odpowiesz,to pozwolę sobie tylko wtrącić,że na SSC jedni i drudzy mają krótkie kariery...


----------



## pmaciej7

Eurotram said:


> Dzięki Twoim ostatnim wyjaśnieniom już tylko jedna rzecz pozostała dla mnie niejasna: jesteś fanatykiem religijnym czy prowokatorem? Zanim odpowiesz,to pozwolę sobie tylko wtrącić,że na SSC jedni i drudzy mają krótkie kariery...


Z tego własnie powodu poglądy religijne (i polityczne) użytkowników powinny być ich prywatną sprawą.


----------



## Built to destroy

No chyba, że Boga zdefiniujemy w duchu masońskim, jako Architekta Wszechświata, wtedy będzie pasować do naszego forum.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

sauron wrócił!!! 



PiotrQ1990 said:


> Witajcie  jestem tu nowy. Codziennie przeglądam forum Skycrapercity Jak idzie montaż stalowych elementów pod elewacje? Już kilka dni nie było żadnych fotorelacji. Ja niestety nie moge się wybrać i zrobić fotki bo choroba mnie rozłożyła


----------



## ixs

No wlasnie - moglby ktos tak dla ciekawosci sprawdzic IP czy cos... ?  Jak potknalem sie o ten "niewinny" post to od razu lampka mi sie zaswiecila.


----------



## dawidny

Cokolwiek bym nie napisał i tak mnie nie zrozumiecie, ani fanatykiem ani prowokatorem nie jestem, jestem świadomym chrześcijaninem po nawróceniu z bycia ateistą, a przynajmniej żyłem tak jakby Boga w ogóle nie było.


----------



## Tomczyna

dawidny said:


> Cokolwiek bym nie napisał i tak mnie nie zrozumiecie, ani fanatykiem ani prowokatorem nie jestem, jestem świadomym chrześcijaninem po nawróceniu z bycia ateistą, a przynajmniej żyłem tak jakby Boga w ogóle nie było.


Wszystko fajnie, ale to jest Forum Polskich Wieżowców, a nie Rycerz Niepokalanej i tematy religijne są kosmicznym offtopem.


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> Z tego własnie powodu poglądy religijne (i polityczne) użytkowników powinny być ich prywatną sprawą.





Tomczyna said:


> Wszystko fajnie, ale to jest Forum Polskich Wieżowców, a nie Rycerz Niepokalanej i tematy religijne są kosmicznym offtopem.



Sygnaturka:

_Maryja poczęła z innym facetem, a mąż jej z domu nie wyrzucił. _

łamie powyższe [prawidzwe] stwierdzenia i dodatkowo wprowadza złą atmosferę na forum [jest wyraźne ofensywna wobec głównej religii w tym kraju]. Jest to swojego rodzaju sygnaturkowe trollowanie.Moim zdaniem absolutnie kwalifikuje się, aby mod poprosił lenina o zmianę sygnaturki.

dawidny, jak widać, ma bardzo silne poglady religijne, co nie przeszkadza mu utrzymać sygnaturki w tematyce forum.

Swoją drogą jest to uświęcone tradycją od 2006 r. więc chyba trzeba machnąć ręką, ale nick _lenin_ także jest kontrowersyjny. Wolę się jednak nie wychylać z tym postulatem - przecież nie wszyscy lubią Gwiezdne Wojny


----------



## demmat

partyzantka said:


> A za co swierq dostał n-tego briga?


Dlaczego to mniej ważne, ważniejsze jest dlaczego to nie definitywny?


----------



## PretoriaNPG

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ _Niedasie._
> 
> Można zrobić tylko w drugą stronę - niejawny z jawnego. Tutaj należałoby skasować poll i założyć go od nowa. Warto, jeśli jest już 17 głosów?


Auuuuu icard:
Myślę ,że warto bo taki jest standard w MP


----------



## pmaciej7

To może zrobić tylko 625.


----------



## 625

^^
Wywalony poll, dodajcie nowy.


----------



## Morpheius

[Toruń] Inwestycje - sugerowałbym ukręcenie w zalążku łba hydrze wojny toruńsko-bydgkoskiej. Odcinek 5683: sąd apelacyjny toczy się od postu 5068.


----------



## krystiand

Ten człowiek wszędzie prowokuje te wojenki :bash:


----------



## MajKeR_

Nazwa "[Silesia] Tramwaje śląskie" dla wątku traktującego tylko o funkcjonowaniu i inwestycjach spółki Tramwaje Śląskie S.A. jest bez sensu: wskazuje bowiem, że dotyczy jakiegoś szerszego grona systemów tramwajowych na Śląsku. Tymczasem poza GOP-em taki w granicach Śląska znajduje się tylko we Wrocławiu i w Ostrawie (chyba, że o czymś nie wiem), ale rozmawianie o nich w tym temacie jest nie tylko sprzeczne z jego założeniem i praktyką, ale i pierwszym, zupełnie prawidłowym członem nazwy, obecnym w kwadratowym nawiasie. Wnioskuję o zmianę tytułu na "[Silesia] Tramwaje Śląskie" albo [Silesia] Tramwaje Śląskie S.A.".


----------



## krystiand

Ale przecież banery nadal są :nuts:


----------



## osiedle6

krystiand said:


> Ale przecież banery nadal są :nuts:


Masz rację. Pomerdałem z reklamą.


----------



## el nino

Wisi i wisi na głównej: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779179


----------



## LubiePiwo

MT said:


> Kierowcy w Polsce ustępują pieszym z grzeczności, a nie z przepisów. *Zarówno grzeczność jak i przepisy ruchu drogowego to dwie rzeczy, które rowerzystom są zupełnie nieznane.*


Mógłby ktoś uspokoić tego trolla? Przecież takie wpisy to zaproszenie wszystkich do flame'a.


----------



## wiewior

^^
To dajcie sobie na luz z ciągłym najeżdżaniem na kierowców. Robicie dokładnie to samo, co MT.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Jeśli Ci to tak przeszkadza to możesz to zgłosić tutaj.


----------



## wiewior

^^
Jeżeli przeszkadza Ci poziom dyskusji, to go nie zaniżaj. Nie będziesz musiał biegać do modów ze skargami, że ktoś się z Tobą nie zgadza.


----------



## este

Proszę o dodanie tagów
gorzów, gorzów wielkopolski, edukacja, uczelnie wyższe, inwestycje akademickie
do watku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752986


----------



## mateusz.el

Proszę scalić posty numer 463-466
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640037&page=24

_ok.AA._


----------



## letowniak

proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=618374
Na
[Rzeszów] Olszynki Park [120m]

_ok.AA_

dzieki


----------



## Luki_SL

el nino said:


> Wisi i wisi na głównej: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779179


Już nie wisi


----------



## MHL

Proszę o dodanie tagów
opole, kraków, szczecin
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617569


----------



## Asinus

Tagi dodane.


----------



## Petr

Proszę o skasowanie tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779686


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Skasowany!


----------



## moionet

Witam, czy mógłby mnie ktoś oświecić, dlaczego ten wątek został zamknięty http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396131


----------



## Bastian.

Pewnie z powodu wojenki toczącej się na ostatniej stronie wątku.


----------



## moionet

Bastian. said:


> Pewnie z powodu wojenki toczącej się na ostatniej stronie wątku.


Wojenki? Widziałem gorsze =]
Dyskusja była w miarę merytoryczna. Owszem, pojawił się jeden troll ale on się już wcześniej pojawiał i wątek nie był zamykany.
Chyba nie do końca rozumiem zasady. Szkoda, bo temat ciekawy =[


----------



## bloniaq_s8

NIE-TA-KSIĘGA


----------



## Luki_SL

Bastian. said:


> Pewnie z powodu wojenki toczącej się na ostatniej stronie wątku.


Nie z powodu wojenki, ale z powodu podciągania pod wątek jakiś wyimaginowanych kładek nad Świną itd., odgórnie jest to OT. Więc żeby niektórzy odetchnęli od marzeń o nierealnej kładce i uchronić od zaśmiecania wątku wątek chwilowo "odpoczywa".


----------



## zew_2

moionet said:


> Wojenki? Widziałem gorsze =]
> Dyskusja była w miarę merytoryczna. Owszem, pojawił się jeden troll ale on się już wcześniej pojawiał i wątek nie był zamykany.
> Chyba nie do końca rozumiem zasady. Szkoda, bo temat ciekawy =[


 Za obrażanie innych użytkowników należy się ci brig.


----------



## ReefGear

Porywający strumień świadomości, ale chyba w niewłaściwym wątku (o ile jakiś jest właściwy):


tmblueriver said:


> czesc luzacy
> 
> przechodziłem dzisiaj obok Warsaw Spire
> i przyznam że jak narazie to wygląda ona
> na lekki niedolot. Troche jestem zmartwiony.
> Próbowałem policzyć piętra i wydaje mi się,
> choć było już ciemno to naliczyłem ich prawie
> 50. Czyli chyba są już wszystkie.
> Byłem na http://warsawspire.pl/ i facebooku
> ale niemogłem się zorjentować w aktualnym
> stanie budowy.
> (Spire ma mieć 220 m ale piętra są już chyba wszystkie
> to jak ona ma nabrać wysokości?)
> Czy ktoś wie czy spire bedzie jeszcze większa? i
> Ile m ma teraz?
> 
> Patrząc ze strony Prawego Brzegu Wisły, a dokładnie
> Pragi Północ, ul Kowienskiej z 7 piętra,
> (niedługo zamieszcze zdjęcie) to Spire niewygląda
> tak źle, nawet w takim kształcie w jakim jest
> teraz. Jest tylko hmm troche nizsza niż Warsaw Trade Tower,(AXA)
> za to na placu budowy to już taka okazała nie jest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. Moim ulubionym sky scryperem jest Warsaw trade tower
> szkoda że niewybudowana bliżej pałacu kultury.
> (leo rudniew nienajgorszym był architektem, biorąc pod uwage
> tamte czasy i wójaszka Stalina).
> 2. Złota 44 jeżeli tylko
> przymknie się oko na wykończenie (choć w nocy wygląda
> fajnie z tą swoją na żółto swiecącą się obramówką).
> 3. Warsaw Financial Center.
> A jaki jest wasz ranking?
> 
> 
> najładniejszą w swoim życiu panorame ze sky scraperami oglądałem w Paryżu
> myśle że to było ok 50-tego pietra, hotel
> NOVOTEL niedaleko Eiffel Tower. tak to miejwiecej wyglądało;
> http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=...act=rc&uact=3&dur=561&page=2&start=15&ndsp=18
> 
> a tu troche inne ujęcie
> http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=...act=rc&uact=3&dur=428&page=3&start=33&ndsp=20
> 
> ...troche nie na temat ale noc hotelowa kosztowała jakieś 300 funtów
> i niedokonywałem wcześniej rezerwaćji. Taksówkarz przywiożł mnie prosto
> z lotniska właśnie tu, i małem fart że taki pokój właśnie dostałem.
> I tu śnił mi się Mirror Edge i Another World. (leciałem z Milanu)
> 
> Zastanawiam się jak będzie wyglądać Warszawa roku dajmy nato w 2050.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Wątku o _*poezji wieżowcowej*_ jeszcze nie utworzono


----------



## Built to destroy

Hotel we Francji 300 funtów?
Nieźle się koleś ujarał:nuts:
To Las Vegas chyba było.


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779688
Na: [Warszawa] Metro Warszawskie - tabor, SIP i inna infrastruktura sieci


----------



## moionet

Luki_SL said:


> Nie z powodu wojenki, ale z powodu podciągania pod wątek jakiś wyimaginowanych kładek nad Świną itd., odgórnie jest to OT. Więc żeby niektórzy odetchnęli od marzeń o nierealnej kładce i uchronić od zaśmiecania wątku wątek chwilowo "odpoczywa".


OK, teraz jasne. Dzięki za wyjaśnienie, bo już myślałem, że to na stałe.


----------



## Maurycy

proszę o przypięcie wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119469596#post119469596


----------



## StaryOliwianin

Czy można prosić admina o wpadnięcie na wątek o trasie kolejowej Gdynia - Warszawa i zmniejszenie panującego tam napinania się. Nie mówię o brigach i banach bo chyba nie jest aż tak źle (stąd wybór tej księgi) ale z wątków infrastrukturalnych jakie znam na tym zrobiło się w ostatnich dniach chyba najbardziej nerwowo. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165151&page=590


----------



## evertonfans2012

Maurycy said:


> proszę o przypięcie wątku
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119469596#post119469596


A ja proszę o jego przeniesienie - wątek nie ma nic wspólnego z warszawskimi inwestycjami. 

Gdyby każdy tworzył wątek dot. własnej inicjatywy czy wizji, to mielibyśmy ich tysiące.


----------



## haczet

tagi: zielona góra, lubuskie, polska

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780207

_ok.AA._


----------



## michael_siberia

To też jest wątek o polityce, a nie jest teraz zamknięty:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1170781


----------



## Han Solo

Dzień dobry, trzy bobry. Czy można prosić o otwarcie wątku o aborcji? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732850&page=8

A jeśli nie można, to proszę o wklejenie poniższego artykułu 



> Nie ma przeszkód do przyznania zadośćuczynienia w związku ze śmiercią nienarodzonego dziecka, które mogłoby już samodzielnie żyć poza organizmem matki, ale wraz z nią zginęło w wypadku samochodowym - uznał Sąd Najwyższy.
> 
> http://www.prawnik.pl/przeglad-pras...iec-nienarodzonego-dziecka-jest-mozliwe.htmll
> lub
> http://prawo.gazetaprawna.pl/artyku...enie-za-smierc-nienarodzonego-to-mozliwe.html


----------



## Maurycy

Maurycy said:


> proszę o przypięcie wątku
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119469596#post119469596


czemu skasowano wątek? 
Jeśli jakiś mod robi coś takiego, przydałaby się choćby informacja.


----------



## polischmen

Prosiłbym któregoś z adminów o mały porządek w wątku militarnym... ostatnio zbyt często są tam kłótnie, polityka itd...


----------



## partyzantka

Panowie, otwórzcie hydeparki, w Poznaniu kończy sie grobelizm!!!!


----------



## el nino

polischmen said:


> Prosiłbym któregoś z adminów o mały porządek w wątku militarnym... ostatnio zbyt często są tam kłótnie, polityka itd...


Zdecydowanie do wycięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119518208&postcount=23652


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Zdecydowanie Już kolejny raz nie będzie ostrzeżeń, tylko "kary personalne".


----------



## El_atachi

Proszę o przeniesienie z tego wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270764&page=617

postów od nr 12317 do 12325, do wątku bardziej pasującego do dyskusji:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954824&page=13


----------



## Grvl

Koleś zarejestrował się dzisiaj (!) i wszystkie jego posty są w tym samym duchu.



polska_sie_buduje said:


> Wszystko Was drażni. Dajcie inwestycji się do końca wybudować. Jestem pewny, że efekt końcowy będzie mega.





polska_sie_buduje said:


> Na początku czytałem wasze komentarze, ale przestałem, bo narzekacie dosłownie na każdą inwestycję w tym mieście. Teraz ograniczam się tylko do oglądania zdjęć. Zapisałem się tylko po to, aby Wam powiedzieć, że straszni z Was malkontenci. Waszych wypowiedzi naprawdę nie da się czytać.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Lepiej niż gdyby jakiś malkontent się zarejestrował


----------



## Built to destroy

Troll optymista.


----------



## kornik rz

Proszę o przeniesienie od posta 2001 w dół: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119559259#post119559259

do tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401768


----------



## drugastrona

Składam wniosek, aby moderator zajrzał do wątku "[Wola] Sienna Towers [1 x 85m i 2 x 130 m]" w inwestycjach warszawskich. Od kilku stron toczy się dyskusja zupełnie niezwiązana z tematem. Może warto ją gdzieś przenieść/wyciąć?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Grvl said:


> Koleś zarejestrował się dzisiaj (!) i wszystkie jego posty są w tym samym duchu.


podbijam, gość strasznie śmieci w warszawskich wątkach.



> Total Posts: 17
> Posts Per Day: 17


:nuts:


----------



## Ring

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655562&page=56

Mała prośba o wykasowanie jednego dubla postu Jaśka  Z góry dziękuje


----------



## Zegarkowy

Proszę o usunięcie postów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109136021&postcount=308
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109153615&postcount=309
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110017573&postcount=313
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110023090&postcount=314
Dziękuję.


----------



## MHL

Poproszę o :

opole, opolskie

do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780223

_ok.AA_


----------



## Kisciu

Narobiło się oftopów w wątku ukraińskim.

Posty o polskiej transformacji bardziej pasowałyby tutaj: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026417&page=32

A te o Gruzji tutaj:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340012&page=123


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o przeniesienie postów 
od 2001 do 2005
z wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297778&page=101

do właściwego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401768&page=3


----------



## jar_007

Poroszę o przesunięcie tych postów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119630530&postcount=7543 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119638671&postcount=7545
tutaj:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1622752
to nie będę kontynuować OT.


----------



## stefan_pol

Tag *Dk8* zastąpić tagiem*DK74* w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=766992&page=31, ponadto dodać tagi "*inwestycje*", "*łódzkie*"

__________________________

Tag *Dk8* zastąpić tagiem*DK74* w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=709900&page=12


----------



## Slodi

Poproszę tagi "iława" i "warmińsko-mazurskie" do tego wątku.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

:wtf:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119699279#post119699279


----------



## Michu25

Apeluję do mederatorow tego forum o cofnięcie bana i wszystkich innych zakazów dotyczących użytkownika @Strzala. Szkoda stracić zasłużonego usera z wieloletnim stażem w imię ..... no właśnie czego? Poprawności politycznej?


----------



## Zegarkowy

Michu25 said:


> Apeluję do mederatorow tego forum o cofnięcie bana i wszystkich innych zakazów dotyczących użytkownika @Strzala. Szkoda stracić zasłużonego usera z wieloletnim stażem w imię ..... no właśnie czego? Poprawności politycznej?


Również przyłączam się do apelu.


----------



## Pietro1

Michu25 said:


> Apeluję do mederatorow tego forum o cofnięcie bana i wszystkich innych zakazów dotyczących użytkownika @Strzala. Szkoda stracić zasłużonego usera z wieloletnim stażem w imię ..... no właśnie czego? Poprawności politycznej?


Popieram apel.


----------



## Haveblue

Również przyłączam się do apelu, tak jak koledzy. *Strzała *słynie z dość ciętej riposty, ale nie można mu zarzucić braku sensowności wypowiedzi.


----------



## pmaciej7

cleverLiar - multikonto grzańca z galicji.


----------



## czarny

Przyłączam się do zdjęcia bana dla @Strzały który jest na forum od 10 lat i tworzył to forum wtedy gdy większości moderatorów nawet nie przeszło przez myśl że takie forum istnieje.


----------



## kylo

czarny said:


> Przyłączam się do zdjęcia bana dla @Strzały który jest na forum od 10 lat i tworzył to forum wtedy gdy większości moderatorów nawet nie przeszło przez myśl że takie forum istnieje.


^^^^ znam osobiście, proszę o niższy wymiar kary ze względu na zaangażowanie w forum i staż. 

Poza tym bardzo dużo wnosi do lubelskich wątków - dużo relacji filmowych i zdjęć.


----------



## czarny

Który moderator dał mu bana na wątek lotniczy to do niego napiszę na priva o jego usunięcie.


----------



## LeszekLBN

Michu25 said:


> Apeluję do mederatorow tego forum o cofnięcie bana i wszystkich innych zakazów dotyczących użytkownika @Strzala. Szkoda stracić zasłużonego usera z wieloletnim stażem w imię ..... no właśnie czego? Poprawności politycznej?


Przyłączam się do apelu.


----------



## Konstruktor

Znam osobiście, mimo ostatnio ciężkich między nami relacji popieram apel.


----------



## ReefGear

Haveblue said:


> Również przyłączam się do apelu, tak jak koledzy. *Strzała *słynie z dość ciętej riposty, ale nie można mu zarzucić braku sensowności wypowiedzi.


Można mu za to zarzucić chroniczną pogardę dla Rzeszowa i zamiłowanie do zaczepek city vs. city. Z takim stażem i po tylu ostrzeżeniach powinien się zorientować, że tutaj to nie przejdzie.


----------



## czarny

ReefGear said:


> Można mu za to zarzucić chroniczną pogardę dla Rzeszowa i zamiłowanie do zaczepek city vs. city. Z takim stażem i po tylu ostrzeżeniach powinien się zorientować, że tutaj to nie przejdzie.


Zobacz kolego jak często koledzy z Rzeszowa szczególnie ten z ukraińska flagą odwiedza nasze wątki szukając zaczepki i prowokując lubelskich forumowiczów.


----------



## Konstruktor

^^Także należy wnieść wniosek o bana również kolegów z Rzeszowa na wszystkie wątki lotnicze nawet podkarpackie


----------



## arafat11

^^
tylko,ze niedawno Strzala mial bana na lotnicze watki, ktory mu cofnieto...czyzby znowu nie wytrzymal?

sytuacji nie oceniam, bo jej nie znam zbyt dobrze( obecnej) a poza tym sam mialem spory z tym userem, wiec ciezko byloby mi byc obiektywnym...


----------



## SenioritaMorena

czarny said:


> Przyłączam się do zdjęcia bana dla @Strzały który jest na forum od 10 lat i tworzył to forum wtedy gdy większości moderatorów nawet nie przeszło przez myśl że takie forum istnieje.


Popieram apel


----------



## czarny

arafat11 said:


> ^^
> tylko,ze niedawno Strzala mial bana na lotnicze watki, ktory mu cofnieto...czyzby znowu nie wytrzymal?
> 
> sytuacji nie oceniam, bo jej nie znam zbyt dobrze( obecnej) a poza tym sam mialem spory z tym userem, wiec ciezko byloby mi byc obiektywnym...


Lepiej powiedz z kim nie miałeś sporu:lol:


----------



## gelob

cofnąć bana dla @Strzała 

@Strzała na prezydenta


----------



## Strzala

ReefGear said:


> Można mu za to zarzucić chroniczną pogardę dla Rzeszowa i zamiłowanie do zaczepek city vs. city. Z takim stażem i po tylu ostrzeżeniach powinien się zorientować, że tutaj to nie przejdzie.


Serio?

Pierwsze z brzegu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119078734&postcount=6404

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90440207&postcount=4





arafat11 said:


> ^^
> tylko,ze niedawno Strzala mial bana na lotnicze watki, ktory mu cofnieto...czyzby znowu nie wytrzymal?
> 
> sytuacji nie oceniam, bo jej nie znam zbyt dobrze( obecnej) a poza tym sam mialem spory z tym userem, wiec ciezko byloby mi byc obiektywnym...


Dostałem wtedy bana na wątki lotnicze innych miast niż Lublin , za kłótnie z Tobą w wątku bydgoskim. Ban nie dotyczył lotniczych wątków ogólnych i nigdy nie został cofnięty. Swoją drogą ty za kłótnie w lotniczych wątkach lubelskich dostałeś bana jedynie na wątki lubelskie, a ja za kłótnie z Tobą w bydgoskim na wszystkie miasta :nuts: 

Teraz dostaje briga i bana na *cały * dział lotniczy za tego posta w wątku o Eurolocie:



> Gdyby nie decyzje polityczne to w Rzeszowie nie byłoby lotniska, bo żadna ekonomia nie uzasadniała powstania portu lotniczego przy małej 30 tysięcznej mieścinie, więc nie rozumiem jak można teraz mieszkając w Rzeszowie narzekać na decyzje polityczne, tylko dlatego,że przybyło na innym podwórku? Hipokryzja


Post oparty na faktach (lotnisko w Rzeszowie pobudowano w 1949, Rzeszów miał w 1950 roku 28 133 mieszkańców (spis powszechny):

http://www.rzeszowairport.pl/strona/105/historia.html
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludność_Rzeszowa

Post jest odpowiedzią na powtarzające się i niepoparte dowodami insynuacje jakoby połączenie lotnicze z Lublina do Warszawy było jedynie decyzją polityczną . (Za to jakoś nikt nikogo nie ukarał brigiem, nie mówiąc o banie):



letowniak said:


> Nic tylko pogratulować nowego połączenia a przede wszystkim ministra skarbu. Jak widać bez zaplecza politycznego w Eurolocie nawet kasą i dobrym obłożeniem nic się nie wskóra.





letowniak said:


> Zgadza się, po to się wybiera polityków aby lobbowali za swoimi. Jednak minister Skarbu Państwa finansującym za publiczne środki połączenia na wybranym lotnisku to już duży niesmak przy czym Karpiński nie kryje się w ogóle z przychylnością dla LUZ robiąc sobie reklamę i pokazując tak to moja zasługa, żeby w razie wylotu zająć jakaś posadkę u "swoich"





NortalF said:


> Karpiński może mieć kłopoty za tzw. jak to niektórzy twierdzą "wspieranie pod stołem" ELO i wpływanie na decyzje co do połączenia Eurolotu z LUZ. Jak wiadomo, Eurolot S.A. jest zależny od Skarb Państwa które posiada 62% akcji. Ostatnio dziennikarze czołowych polskich gazet zaczęli prowadzić własne śledztwa i robi się naprawdę gorąco, szczególnie za połączenie do Wrocławia gdzie lata garstka ludzi i jak twierdzą media, dotuje je skarb państwa. Jeszcze Wy tu dolewajcie oliwy i afera będzie murowana, a szczególnie jak podchwyci to pan Pytlos.


Dyskusja się wycisza po czym znowu:



potwo-or said:


> Mam na myśli coś innego. Bo to co ty piszesz ma miejsce np w Bydgoszczy. Ja piszę o innym załatwianiu tras.





NortalF said:


> Z pewnością chodzi Ci o LUZ, czy nie mam racji?


Tutaj user potwo-or zachowuje zdrowy rozsądek i wypowiada się logicznie:



potwo-or said:


> Po co wymieniać kogokolwiek z imienia, skoro ta choroba przeszła przez prawie wszystkie porty lotnicze w Polsce. Czy naprawdę ważne jest kto teraz na to choruje? Co najmniej kilka portów w ciągu kilku lat dostawało połączenia ELO ze względu na chody polityków.



A tu jeszcze z lubelskiego wątku:



> letowniak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich dotychczasowa działalność, otwierane połączenia i zamykane raczej mogą świadczyć o zupełnie czymś inny, ta linia lotnicza jest zarządzana półamatorsko-półpolitycznie
Click to expand...

i rzeszowskiego:



letowniak said:


> Jasionka została ostro wydymana, życie. Jak widać jeśli chodzi o Eurolot dopłaty nie mają żadnego sensu, bez dwóch zdań ktoś musi za to beknąć





letowniak said:


> Tak ale piszemy tu o konkurowaniu z linia której nie ma, dodatkowo mając grube miliony za reklamę, nie wiem jakie były zapiski umowy ale afera będzie duża w urzędzie marszałkowskiemu i na lotnisku, idą wybory eurolot podejmował już nie raz decyzje z polityczną namową



Pytam się za co ja dostaje briga, a przede wszystkim bana na cały dział, w sytuacji kiedy dyskusję i zaczepki do city vs city wywołuje ktoś inny, a mod przymyka na to oczy?

Nie jest mi potrzebne do szczęścia wypowiadanie się w wątkach lotniczych Rzeszowa, Radomia i Bydgoszczy (z tych miast część userów miało/ma największe problemy z lubelskim lotniskiem i ban na te wątki może być dla mnie utrzymany) ale w pozostałych (zwłaszcza lubelskich) wątkach chcę mieć możliwość wypowiadania się. Teraz dochodzi do kuriozalnej sytuacji,że mam np. fotki z rozbudowy krakowskiego lotniska, albo informację o ilości pasażerów na locie z/do LUZ, a nie mogę ich umieścić pod groźbą bana za to,że odpowiedziałem na ciągłe prowokacje w wątku o Eurolocie, a odpowiedź była jedynie przytoczeniem faktów, a nie atakiem na miasto, czy usera.


----------



## Bohumil

Michu25 said:


> Apeluję do mederatorow tego forum o cofnięcie bana i wszystkich innych zakazów dotyczących użytkownika @Strzala. Szkoda stracić zasłużonego usera z wieloletnim stażem w imię ..... no właśnie czego? Poprawności politycznej?


Przyłączam się do apelu.


----------



## paczanga6

Wypalmy fajkę pokoju, wypuśćmy Strzałę, idą święta. Hawk!


----------



## Sasza

danziger said:


> jak ludzie chcą dyskutować to nie jest prawo moda aby im to zakazywać:bash::bash::bash:


Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że forum to nie demokracja tylko dyktatura właściciela forum, który do doglądania poszczególnych sekcji wybrał sobie administratorów, a niżej są moderatorzy? Na całym forum działa to w ten sam sposób - wątek męczy bułę przez kilka stron o tym samym, moderator najpierw ostrzega, albo i nie, a wątek się zamyka. Aż pojawi się coś nowego w temacie. Inaczej byłby burdel. Ostatnio notorycznie spotyka to wątek o OMT, bo ilekroć jest otwarty to pojawia się na nowo dyskusja o zasadności inwestycji. I żadnych nowych argumentów.


----------



## kkbm

Han Solo said:


> Ale że mój czy Roberta C?


Chyba jesteśmy rówieśnikami (lub w podobnym wieku), a ja nie uważam się za osobę w średnim wieku.


----------



## lustforlife

pmaciej7 said:


> Póki co, nie ma ani jednego.


Jesteś na 100% pewien? Bo ja tu na szybko ze trzy znalazłem. Sądzę, że jest więcej, tylko wpierw trzeba się do nich dogrzebać, bo toną w gąszczu innych.


----------



## osiedle6

michael_siberia said:


> To mi wygląda raczej na życzenie zbanowania.


Mów otwarcie albo zamilknij.

Tak trudno się jasno wysłowić? To nie jest forum dyskusyjne dla błyskotliwych.

*Zgłosiłem skargę, są inni od oceny.*


----------



## Maciej78

lustforlife said:


> Jesteś na 100% pewien? Bo ja tu na szybko ze trzy znalazłem. Sądzę, że jest więcej, tylko wpierw trzeba się do nich dogrzebać, bo toną w gąszczu innych.


To w czym jest problem?


----------



## lustforlife

^^O uporządkowanie i ułatwienie przemieszczania się między nimi. Imo bałagan jest, tematy za słabo posegregowane, przez co ciężko czasem znaleść to czego się szuka.


----------



## pmaciej7

lustforlife said:


> Imo bałagan jest, tematy za słabo posegregowane, przez co ciężko czasem znaleść to czego się szuka.


To zrób spis treści działu.


----------



## Bastian.

A może niech znajdzie te wątki a ty je przeniesiesz do wspomnianego istniejącego działu?.


----------



## kmotrzak

Witam!

Planujemy wprowadzić kilka zmian na forum jako że obecna forma twa już wiele lat i uznaliśmy że stała się nieco nieaktualna i nielogiczna. Stąd prosimy o oddawanie głosów na tą z opcji która wydaje wam się najlepsza!

Głosowanie i szczegóły pod tym linkiem:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783686

CZekamy na wasze głosy do 24 grudnia b.r.

Pozdrawiam!


----------



## Sławek

lustforlife said:


> Od pewnego czasu nurtuje mnie pewna kwestia na tym forum. Mianowicie brakuje mi tutaj dużego działu poświęconego ARCHITEKTURZE WNĘTRZ. Jest co prawda kilka tematów, ale bardzo ogólnych i w żaden sposób nie uporządkowanych. Dlaczego mamy cały duży dział poświęcony tematyce polityki, czy też gier komputerowych, a architektura wnętrz, dziedzina de facto bliżej powiązana z ogólną tematyką forum nie ma osobnego działu?





demmat said:


> Bo nikogo to nie interesuje :dunno:


Mnie interesuje


----------



## filosss

Podpisuję się pod powyższym. Warto rozważyć wydzielenie czy wyeksponowanie tematyki związanej z architekturą wnętrz.


----------



## Han Solo

filosss said:


> Podpisuję się pod powyższym. Warto rozważyć wydzielenie czy wyeksponowanie tematyki związanej z architekturą wnętrz.


Zalozcie na początek jeden/dwa wątki, potem sie zobaczy czy bedzie z tego dział.


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie zauważyłem, żeby w ciągu ostatnich trzech ktoś napisał cokolwiek w jakimś wątku o wystroju wnętrz :|


----------



## Cegła_rozbiórkowa

a urządzanie domu/mieszkania?


----------



## danziger

Sasza said:


> Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że forum to nie demokracja tylko dyktatura właściciela forum, który do doglądania poszczególnych sekcji wybrał sobie administratorów, a niżej są moderatorzy? Na całym forum działa to w ten sam sposób - wątek męczy bułę przez kilka stron o tym samym, moderator najpierw ostrzega, albo i nie, a wątek się zamyka. Aż pojawi się coś nowego w temacie. Inaczej byłby burdel. Ostatnio notorycznie spotyka to wątek o OMT, bo ilekroć jest otwarty to pojawia się na nowo dyskusja o zasadności inwestycji. I żadnych nowych argumentów.





bzw said:


> Ale zdajesz sobie sprawę Kolego, że ta dyskusja tam to w koło Macieju to samo bicie piany? niestety dla Ciebie, ale pluralizm i demokracja na tym forum skończyła by się onetem.


własnie tak rozumiem rolę moderatora - pilnuje poziomu dyskusji 
a nie tego o czym można dyskutować i jak długo

my w Polsce nie umiemy dyskutować i myślimy że cel dyskusji to przekonanie kogoś podczas rozmowy, albo że argumenty można wypowiadać tylko raz 
w Anglii dzieci w szkołach mają specjalne ćwiczenia - muszą dyskutować na zadany temat przez np. 20 min. przypadkowo dzieleni na grupy interlokutorów.

forum żyje wiele lat i nie jest cennym skarbcem i zapisem argumentów ala dyskusyjna wikipedia
tylko miejscem forum do dyskusji 

ja na forum jestem blisko 10 lat i jak z kimś dyskutuję to nie zmuszam nikogo do przeczytania wątku bo już 7 lat temu użyłem argumentu, który ktoś może sobie odszukać na 700 stronach
tylko dyskutuję na nowo


----------



## MHL

Proszę o tagi do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1784496

Wrocław, wroclaw, grabiszyńska


----------



## Asinus

Dodane.


----------



## Asinus

danziger said:


> nie podoba mi się działalność moderatora Asinus
> zamyka wątki np. o lotnisku Gdynia Kosakowo
> a różne inne łączy wg własnego uznania zmieniając ich nazwy itp. np. o Metropolii Gdańskiej
> oczywiście jako modo niby ma do tego prawo ale forum chyba służy przede wszystkim wymianie zdań nawet jeśli argumenty się powtarzają
> to jest niedozwolone ograniczanie dyskusji
> - jeśli ludzie chcą niech rozmawiają i modo nie może o tym decydować czy zamykać jakiś wątek czy nie. Nawet jeśli parę osób poprze taką jego decyzję.
> Uważam że Asinus jest zbyt interwencjonistyczny. Powinien ograniczyć swoją działalność do pilnowania tego aby ludzie się nie obrażali lub nie obrażali innych spoza forum. Dbać o poziom i kulturę,
> *A NIE DECYDOWAĆ O CZYM LUDZIE MOGĄ DYSKUTOWAĆ NA TYM FORUM A O CZYM JUŻ NIE.*
> LUB BEZ POROZUMIENIE PRZERZUCAĆ ICH POSTY DO RÓŻNYCH WĄTKÓW, ŁĄCZYĆ JE WG WŁASNEGO UZNANIA, ITP.


1. Inwestycja o lotniku w Kosakowie jest zawieszona, a zgodnie z obowiązująca na forum praktyką, wątki o inwestycjach zawieszonych są zamykane.

2. Nazwy wątków powinny być zwięzłe, ale nie rozbudowane i wieloczłonowe. Drugą sprawą jest to, że zakres przedmiotowy wątku o metropolii został rozszerzony o kwestie związane z polityką lokalną, a zatem zmianie musiała ulec nazwa aby nie wprowadzać w błąd co do zawartości wątku.

3. Muszę dbać także o to aby dyskutowano o kwestach przedmiotowo właściwych dla danego wątku. Wypowiedzi niewłaściwe dla jednego wątku, ale za to właściwe dla innego, powinny się znaleźć w tym drugim. W przeciwieństwie do wielu innych, ja przyjmuje zasadę aby zawsze starać się unikać kasowania czyiś postów, tylko dlatego, że są nie na temat dla danego wątku; próbować za wszelką cenę znaleść inny wątek, gdzie mogłyby pasować. Kasowanie postów uważam za ostateczność. Nie może być tak, że wiele cennych wypowiedzi jest kasowanych, tylko dlatego, że akurat nie pasują do danego wątku. A wato zauważyć, że zanim ja zaprowadziłem u nas politykę przerzucania postów do właściwych wątków, posty nie na temat były najzwyczajniej bezrefleksyjnie kasowane.

4. Jak ktoś nie umie korzystać z funkcji "edycja posta" lub "multiquote" to niech się nie dziwi, że jego wielokrotne posty napisane bezpośrednio pod sobą zostaną połączone. Po to właśnie istnieje funkcja "merge" aby nie pozwalać na rozwalanie stron dyskusji wypowiedziami rozbitymi na wiele postów, podczas gdy wypowiedź mogłaby się zawierać w jednym.

5. Podsumowując, warto uświadomić sobie, że zasada swobody wypowiedzi nie oznacza przyzwolenia na dowolność wypowiedzi.


----------



## MajKeR_

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie zauważyłem, żeby w ciągu ostatnich trzech ktoś napisał cokolwiek w jakimś wątku o wystroju wnętrz :|


Ja bym pisał dużo, ale nie ma wątków, a wstydzę się zakładać.


----------



## p23szl

MajKeR_ said:


> Ja bym pisał dużo, ale nie ma wątków, a wstydzę się zakładać.


Mały Offtop z mojej strony, ale cieszę się, że nie tylko ja tak mam 

W całej swojej historii tutaj załozyłem tylko jeden temat i nie miał zbyt dużego "poparcia społecznego", więc przed kolejnymi się jakby wacham i troche wstydze.

Nietypowe na forum SSC jest to, że tutaj jest Polityka co się da trzymamy w jednym wątku. Więc chciałoby się by ten twój też miał z 100 a potem 1000 a nie 20 ;p


----------



## pmaciej7

k% said:


> ..na przyszłość trzeba nie atakować bo ktoś śmiechem może zabić.


O, to zupełnie jak z pretensjami do mostu nad Odrą, POW, tunelu w Gdańsku, S6, S7 i tak dalej, i tak dalej.


----------



## kkbm

Różnica jest taka, że k% wytnie posty, zaś inny moderator z lubością rozdaje brigi i bany.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1786344

Poproszę tagi: zagłębie dąbrowskie, będzin, sosnowiec, dąbrowa górnicza, rewitalizacja


----------



## m76

Wnoszę o bana dla użytkownika: lucci2007
W tematach lotniskowych wrzuca tylko linki do swoich artykułów ze strony lubielatac.pl, czym nabija wierszówkę.
Łamie następujący punkt regulaminu:


> No Advertising...No creating threads or multiple posts of any kind about your own site, a product you sell, a group you belong to etc, without prior approval of the site Administration


który znajduje się w poście http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5780012&postcount=4


----------



## Morpheius

Chciałbym nieśmiało zauważyć, że wątek [Toruń] Hala widowiskowo-sportowa można spokojnie przenieść do ukończonych. Przy okazji prosiłbym o zmianę nazwy na *[Toruń] Hala sportowo-widowiskowa*, ponieważ taka oficjalna nazwa jest używana na stronie internetowej.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

k% said:


> ale te posty nie są o finansowaniu SKOZK tylko o TUMW który się ośmieszył z bilbordami w Krakowie do tego z błędem :dunno:
> 
> Wiem, że boli, ale na przyszłość trzeba nie atakować bo ktoś śmiechem może zabić.


Ale tak prawdę powiedziawszy ten idiotyczny bilbord faktycznie wywołał dyskusję niezgodną z tematem wątku - tyle że ta toczy się w wątku [Dolny Śląsk] Remonty zabytków - a konkretnie na co najmniej dwóch jego ostatnich stronach...

Może warto by założyć wątek o finansowaniu odnowy zabytków w skali ogólnopolskiej i tam przenieść część tej dyskusji?


----------



## Kubael

Proszę dodanie tagu:
warszawa
do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120053632#post120053632


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668586&page=13 (oraz następna strona)

Przydałoby się poskładać posty kolegi Marcin_TG, bo na początku mógł wstawiać ograniczoną liczbę zdjęć.

ok - pm7


----------



## Asinus

Dodane.


----------



## Bastian.

Przekopywałem się przez dział drogowy, ostatni raz zaglądałem tam ponad półtora tygodnia temu, wątki w których coś się działo w ciągu ostatniego ~półtora tygodnia są nie pogrubione (tytuły) mimo iż do nich przez ten czas nie zaglądałem, dlaczego tak się dzieje?. Jest to mylące gdy wątek nie odwiedzany przez ten czas ma "cienki" tytuł tak samo jak wątek przeczytany.


----------



## MichalJ

Oznaczenie wątku jako nieprzeczytanego znika po 2 czy 3 dniach. Sorry, takie mamy forum.


----------



## michael_siberia

Oznaczenie znika dokładnie po 72 godzinach.


----------



## salto_angel

Czy któryś z modów mógłby utemperować słownictwo Koriata w wątku o finansowaniu zabytków?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120161617#post120161617

Bo lecą teksty o brzydzeniu się innymi forumowiczami, krętaczach i kłamcach.


----------



## jar_007

Wątek do przeniesienia/usunięcia?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120195646#post120195646


----------



## Asinus

^^ Do połączenia z istniejącym.


----------



## XKF

Szkoda. Mój wątek trochę by się różnił. A tak wrzuciliście mnie do jednego wora ze wszystkim co z wieżowcami jest wspólnego na dodatek w wątku o którym wszyscy zapomnieli. Moim zdaniem to ograniczanie forum.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## ps-man

XKF said:


> Szkoda. Mój wątek trochę by się różnił. A tak wrzuciliście mnie do jednego wora ze wszystkim co z wieżowcami jest wspólnego na dodatek w wątku o którym wszyscy zapomnieli. Moim zdaniem to ograniczanie forum.


Niestety, Twój wątek raczej też szybko zniknąłby z zasięgu wzroku.


----------



## XKF

Pewnie masz rację. Jednak w tym krótkim czasie kto by chciał mógłby obejrzeć sporo ciekawej architektury. Był kiedyś wątek o starych amerykańskich miastach. Szybko się wypalił jednak ciekawej treści było w nim bardzo dużo.


----------



## Grvl

Wnoszę o przeniesienie z powrotem do nieukończonych tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394314&page=22

Zaczęła się budowa 4 etapu. Robią szczelinówki co zostało już odnotowane w tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475724&page=36
(przy okazji, 4 pierwsze posty z tej strony też możnaby przenieść do wątku o kompleksie Equator)


----------



## EGOista

XKF said:


> Pewnie masz rację. Jednak w tym krótkim czasie kto by chciał mógłby obejrzeć sporo ciekawej architektury. Był kiedyś wątek o starych amerykańskich miastach. Szybko się wypalił jednak ciekawej treści było w nim bardzo dużo.


Dalej jest. W dziale "Zagranica".


----------



## MarcinK

Problem w tym, że te sygnatury są widoczne dużo bardziej niż wcześniej, a w niektórych bezzdjęciowych dyskusjach forumowiczów z licznymi linkami w sygnaturach widoczne są głównie one 

Pewnie gdybym wszedł na jakieś forum po raz pierwszy i zobaczył coś takiego, to długo bym tam nie zabawił.


----------



## Bastian.

OK już wiem o co chodzi, faktycznie kiepsko to wygląda i wypadało bo to wyłączyć bo jeśli dla niezarejestrowanych sygnatury nie są widoczne to po co te osoby mają oglądać te komunikaty które nie są im potrzebne a zaśmiecają posty.


----------



## MajKeR_

ixs said:


> ^^no i co wyskakujesz... moze zapomnieli


No i dobrze, bo Katowice w jednym dziale z Sosnowcem, a bez Wrocławia... :dunno:


----------



## b-b tomek

Proszę o dodanie tagu:
Toruń 
do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790238

_ok.AA._


----------



## markus1234

Proszę moda, aby mod poprosił Mruczka, aby Mruczek przynajmniej w DLM/SSC nieco ograniczył użytek : troll : 

Pzdr.


----------



## ixs

Markus a co Ty tak... w Niemcach Cie na dzielnicowego mianowali i w interpol sie bawisz? :troll:


----------



## TommeT

Proszę moda, aby mod poprosił markusa, aby markus1234 przynajmniej na FPW zaczął wreszcie używać : troll :


----------



## .kp

Wątek zamknięty, to w końcu _reformujo _czy nie _reformujo _forum? A może to taka sześciolatka jest, system ewolucyjny zamiast szokowego i finalnie _zreformujo kiedyśtam_?


----------



## Pogodynek

Proszę o dodanie tagów:
poznań, skanska
do tematu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1789524

_ok.AA._


----------



## 625




----------



## markus1234

ixs said:


> Markus a co Ty tak... w Niemcach Cie na dzielnicowego mianowali i w interpol sie bawisz? :troll:


Nie wiem po co ten drwiący komentarz, nie wnoszący nic merytorycznego do tematu. No chyba ze chciałeś mnie obrazić. (@625, Zamiast lajkowac, powinieneś kasować takie wpisy).

@mod

Jeżeli Mruczek w prawie każdym poście używa : troll: (a czasem i 2x) , to albo pomylił fora, chcąc na SSC jedynie drwić i trollowac, albo przynajmniej sprawia takie onetowe wrażenie. Warto wiec aby nieco ograniczył : troll: w swoich postach i to co pisze oznaczał jako żarty )) a nie jako nieustanny trolling i drwiny. Pzdr.


----------



## ixs

W zadnym razie, zazartowalem sobie tylko - Po prostu wniosek jest co najmniej "niecodzienny" 

No i co Ty taki hmm.. drazliwy i nieobecny? Na prawde masz jakies fochy czy o co chodzi?


----------



## michael_siberia

Markus, przecież emotka "troll" to również szyderczy śmiech. Sam ją czasem stosuję w tym właśnie znaczeniu.


----------



## ps-man

michael_siberia said:


> Markus, przecież emotka "troll" to również szyderczy śmiech. Sam ją czasem stosuję w tym właśnie znaczeniu.


A ja stosuję jeszcze częściej niż czasem i nic markusowi do tego, tak jak i do mruczkowych "trolli". Trolling na poważnie zaczął natomiast uprawiać markus1234, czepiając się tego.


----------



## markus1234

michael_siberia said:


> Markus, przecież emotka "troll" to również szyderczy śmiech. Sam ją czasem stosuję w tym właśnie znaczeniu.


"Czasem" jest OK.



ixs said:


> No i co Ty taki hmm.. drazliwy i nieobecny? Na prawde masz jakies fochy czy o co chodzi?


Malo drażliwy jestem. Należę do bardzo rzadkich wnioskodawców w księgach "brigi i bany" albo "skargi i wnioski".

A nieobecny, owszem. Niech sobie pmaciej7 na FPW daje 3 miesięczne bany za nic, innym userom. Ja już nie służę do tej zabawy.


----------



## Warsaw spectator

[Warszawa] Budowa centralnego odcinka II linii metra

:lock:


----------



## ixs

markus1234 said:


> A nieobecny, owszem. Niech sobie pmaciej7 na FPW daje 3 miesięczne bany za nic, innym userom. Ja już nie służę do tej zabawy.


A to warto takie dasy uskuteczniac? Nie lepiej sobie popisac troche po polsku zamiast w jezyku ktory brzmi jak przeloadowanie kalasznikowa...


----------



## Bastian.

ixs said:


> A to warto takie dasy uskuteczniac? Nie lepiej sobie popisac troche po polsku zamiast w jezyku ktory brzmi jak przeloadowanie kalasznikowa...


*markus* ma na pieńku z grupą użytkowników, zaczęło go to męczyć więc sobie poszedł z FPW. Może i są to dąsy ale ja go rozumiem, po co rozmawiać z kimś kto cię denerwuje, lepiej taką grupę olać i iść gdzieś gdzie się nie czepiają.



.kp said:


> Wątek zamknięty, to w końcu _reformujo _czy nie _reformujo _forum? A może to taka sześciolatka jest, system ewolucyjny zamiast szokowego i finalnie _zreformujo kiedyśtam_?


Miała być reforma ale część społeczeństwa wyraziła swoje niezadowolenie z reformy i projekt trafił do szuflady w szafie w piwnicy gdzie posłuży jak wyściółka szczurzej nory.


----------



## markus1234

ixs said:


> A to warto takie dasy uskuteczniac? Nie lepiej sobie popisac troche po polsku zamiast w jezyku ktory brzmi jak przeloadowanie kalasznikowa...


@ixs

Brzmi ładnie, ale problem w tym, ze to nie ja uskuteczniam dąsy, tylko pan moderator się nieładnie wyżywa. Jak znajdziesz alternatywę do nic nie pisania, to daj znać.


----------



## nikmin

^^moderator moderatorem , dąsy dąsami- wracać trzeba do PHP i ratować wątek bo od kiedy nie ma Glicka merytoryka leci na łeb na szyję


----------



## ps-man

michael_siberia said:


> Przepraszam za post pod postem, ale muszę go napisać.
> 
> Mógłby ktoś zwrócić uwagę elkabelowi? Większości jego postów, które napisał *po nowym roku*, aż czytać się nie da.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=310530


Tylko po nowym roku?

Jego posty z zasady opierają się na frazesach z nagłówków prasowych i ewentualnie na komentarzach w stylu onetowym.


----------



## 625

To robi automat, ale sprawdzę, co da się zrobić.


----------



## ps-man

*Jeszcze raz...*



michael_siberia said:


> Przepraszam za post pod postem, ale muszę go napisać.
> 
> Mógłby ktoś zwrócić uwagę elkabelowi? Większości jego postów, które napisał po nowym roku, aż czytać się nie da.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=310530


Trochę poczyściłem. Dostał ostrzeżenie, ale brig (i ban z automatu) jest blisko.


----------



## zbieraj

Jako, że w brigach i banach panuje taki bałagan z postami, że właściwie wątek przestał działać - pytam ponownie - czy możecie sprawdzić czy konto WB2010 i [email protected] to nie multi?


----------



## michael_siberia

Przydałoby się chyba coś otworzyć?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644385&page=195


----------



## Grvl

Grvl said:


> Wnoszę o przeniesienie z powrotem do nieukończonych tego wątku:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394314&page=22
> 
> Zaczęła się budowa 4 etapu. Robią szczelinówki co zostało już odnotowane w tym wątku:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475724&page=36
> (przy okazji, 4 pierwsze posty z tej strony też możnaby przenieść do wątku o kompleksie Equator)


Podbijam, bo nikomu nie chciało się tym zainteresować.

^^
OK - S.


----------



## 625

michael_siberia said:


> Przydałoby się chyba coś otworzyć?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644385&page=195


Przecież jest wątek o terroryzmie, po co Ci drugi?


----------



## michael_siberia

Myślałem, że dotyczy tylko Bliskiego Wschodu, zgodnie z opisem w kwadratowych nawiasach. Ale w sumie trop dobry, że o europejskich konsekwencjach wydarzeń na Bliskim Wschodzie można również tam dyskutować.


----------



## 625

michael_siberia said:


> Myślałem, że dotyczy tylko Bliskiego Wschodu, zgodnie z opisem w kwadratowych nawiasach. Ale w sumie trop dobry, że o europejskich konsekwencjach wydarzeń na Bliskim Wschodzie można również tam dyskutować.


A tamten wątek dotyczy terroryzmu?


----------



## michael_siberia

Islamu w Europie.


----------



## .kp

^^ Przecież to nie miało ŻADNEGO związku z islamem. Przypadkowi, niepowiązani z nikim i niczym ludzie... Zdarza się, it-it. Usuwajcie nieprawomyślne posty i komentarze. Dbajcie o _linię forum_.


----------



## 625

michael_siberia said:


> Islamu w Europie.


Pytam jeszcze raz: mamy 2 wątki, jeden dotyczy terroryzmu, drugi islamu, w którym chcesz pisać? Dla ułatwienia dodam, że jeden jest zamknięty, a ja nie będę przenosił kilkuset postów.


----------



## Czifo

Może ktoś użytkownikowi *lewandovski* pomóc w opanowaniu przycisków CTRL oraz prawy ALT? 

Tymczasowo niech chociaż sobie kopiuje:
A Ą B C Ć D E Ę F G H I J K L Ł M N Ń O Ó P R S Ś T U W Y Z Ź Ż
ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ź ż


----------



## Vanaheim

625 said:


> Pytam jeszcze raz: mamy 2 wątki, jeden dotyczy terroryzmu, drugi islamu, w którym chcesz pisać? Dla ułatwienia dodam, że jeden jest zamknięty, a ja nie będę przenosił kilkuset postów.


Ok, tylko moim zdaniem to trochę zaśmiecanie wątku "Bliski Wschód". Nie wiadomo, czy terroryści nie byli np. z Afryki Północnej, zamach miał miejsce w Paryżu. Temat będzie się ciągnął jeszcze co najmniej miesiąc i temat wojny na Bliskim Wschodzie zejdzie na drugi plan i zginie w natłoku postów o obecnym zamachu. Już teraz posty związane z Syrią i Irakiem są chyba 10 stron do tyłu...


----------



## mateusz.el

Jak dla mnie wątek do usunięcia, takie rozdrobnienie tematów jest bez sensu.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791342


----------



## piotr71

Czifo said:


> Może ktoś użytkownikowi *lewandovski* pomóc w opanowaniu przycisków CTRL oraz prawy ALT?
> 
> Tymczasowo niech chociaż sobie kopiuje:
> A Ą B C Ć D E Ę F G H I J K L Ł M N Ń O Ó P R S Ś T U W Y Z Ź Ż
> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ź ż


Uytkownik lewandowski prawdopodobnie pisze z zagranicy, z urzádzenia nieposiadajácego polskiej klawiatury (uycie ctrl+alt na takim sprzécie daje efekt taki, jak w napisanym przeze mnie zdaniu)


----------



## Czifo

To patrz pan jakie cuda ja na polskiej klawce wzczyniam - üöäß. A teraz 2 sekundy i robie ąćółęźż. No czarna magia i _niedasie_.

Nie słyszałem też o klawiaturach z blokadą Shifta.

Nie wiem po co na siłę usprawiedliwiać lenistwo i dziadostwo?


----------



## ixs

Wez sie zajmij swoja klawiatura. Z takimi glupotami po ksiegach latac, niektorym naprawde sie nudzi hno:


----------



## Czifo

^^





zespacjitezzrezygnujcieatakwogoletopierwszyposttegowatkusieklania


----------



## ixs

Fajnie! pisze po czesku!


----------



## 625

Czifo said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zespacjitezzrezygnujcieatakwogoletopierwszyposttegowatkusieklania


Jest wątek dla ortonazistów, zapraszam


----------



## marcinis

Proszę o tag:
szczecin

do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120457713#post120457713


----------



## Bastian.

Ale to jest męczące zwłaszcza gdy ktoś dużo pisze.


----------



## paweln

625 said:


> Jest wątek dla ortonazistów, zapraszam


Trochę chyba poniosło z tym porównaniem do nazistów... Chyba większość użytkowników forum (zakładam że łącznie z właścicielem) wolałaby zapewne aby nie wyzywał się tu nikt od nazistów i nie używał również zwrotów do nich porównujących. Bo jak się google dowie ... to polecą dochody z reklam...


----------



## Czifo

625 said:


> Jest wątek dla ortonazistów, zapraszam


Najwygodniej do absurdu sprowadzić, odpowiedź na poziomie administratora. I jeszcze ten tekst we własnej stopce o zgłaszaniu. :lol:

Tyle razy na FPW padały opinie, że forum trzyma poziom i nie jest onetem, a tu przyklask postawie zgoła innej. M.in po to są ograniczenia np. wielkości sygnaturek aby forum było czytelniejsze. Jak ktoś pisałby normalne(treściowo) posty, ale samymi wielkimi literami to prawdopodobnie długo by tak nas nie raczył.

Ortonazi to totalne pudło, bo sam czasem gdzieś pożre przecinek, czy zginie mi "ogonek" pisząc z telefonu. Ale jak ktoś berefleksyjnie tworzy każdy swój post w taki sam _pokenomowy_ sposób to już chyba coś jest nie tak i chociaż uwagę można zwrócić. I jak się okazuje chyba nie tylko mi to przeszkadza(także biorąc pod uwagę skasowane posty po Twoim).

A panowie adwokaci dziadostwa, pierwszy post tego tematu się kłania:


> Księga ma służyć do zawiadamiania moderatorów Forum Polskich Wieżowców o rzeczach,* które was denerwują* i gdzie moderator powinien interweniować, a także możecie tutaj przedstawiać własne idee dotyczące przyszłego wyglądu forum!!!!


Więc nie wiem o co wam cho.


----------



## sloma_p

del


----------



## ixs

Bastian. said:


> Ale to jest męczące *zwłaszcza gdy ktoś dużo pisze*.


...trzeba wiec powiedziec levandowskiemu zeby mniej pisal... sam tez sie postaram krotsze zdania ukladac.

Bastian Ty w jakims kabarecie powinienes sie zatrudnic. Niby nic... ale jak podsumujesz to monitor opluty i gwiazdy w oczach.


----------



## ps-man

sloma_p said:


> Kogo można poprosić o usunięcie konta i wszystkich postów?


Weź przestań!


----------



## sloma_p

W sumie sam się za to zabrałem


----------



## nomad_fh

^^^^
Kurna! Nie wygłupiaj się, bo za chwilę tam sam onet zostanie


----------



## ps-man

sloma_p said:


> W sumie sam się za to zabrałem


No to przestań.


----------



## osiedle6

Czifo said:


> Najwygodniej do absurdu sprowadzić, odpowiedź na poziomie administratora. I jeszcze ten tekst we własnej stopce o zgłaszaniu. :lol:
> 
> Tyle razy na FPW padały opinie, że forum trzyma poziom i nie jest onetem, a tu przyklask postawie zgoła innej. M.in po to są ograniczenia np. wielkości sygnaturek aby forum było czytelniejsze. Jak ktoś pisałby normalne(treściowo) posty, ale samymi wielkimi literami to prawdopodobnie długo by tak nas nie raczył.
> 
> Ortonazi to totalne pudło, bo sam czasem gdzieś pożre przecinek, czy zginie mi "ogonek" pisząc z telefonu. Ale jak ktoś berefleksyjnie tworzy każdy swój post w taki sam _pokenomowy_ sposób to już chyba coś jest nie tak i chociaż uwagę można zwrócić. I jak się okazuje chyba nie tylko mi to przeszkadza(także biorąc pod uwagę skasowane posty po Twoim).
> 
> A panowie adwokaci dziadostwa, pierwszy post tego tematu się kłania:
> 
> *Więc nie wiem o co wam cho*.


Również prosiłem o usunięcie tego zwrotu. w efekcie usunięto .... mój post *dwa razy*. :lol:


----------



## osiedle6

sloma_p said:


> W sumie sam się za to zabrałem


Ja też proszę, zaczekaj do rana.

Parę głupio cierpkich słów od nowego, zdolnego i dynamicznego nie może nas pozbawić Twojej wiedzy w wątku.


----------



## Mister_MR.

Proszę o zainteresowanie się użytkownikiem @flyingwfun spamującym w wątkach lotniczych.


----------



## 625

Grammar Nazi przesadzają? Sprawdź, czy jesteś gramatycznym nazistą


----------



## el nino

Proszę modów o sprawdzenie czy użytkownicy: 
lubmod, bioły oraz sxi to nie nowe wcielenia zbanowanego użytkownika Jaca101 
Cała czwórka wypowiada się dokładnie w taki sam charakterystyczny sposób, w dodatku tylko jednym wątku - "[Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków".


----------



## Czifo

625 said:


> Grammar Nazi przesadzają? Sprawdź, czy jesteś gramatycznym nazistą


OK, widzę dalsze męczenie tej nietrafionej płyty. Ale jest coraz biedniej, sam randomowy link.

Jak _niedasie_ i panuje zadowolenie z leserstwa to wystarczyłaby zwięzła informacja, typu:
- administrator to funkcja honorowa, nie robi takich rzeczy
czy też
- lewandovski to kolega z tumw i tak głupio mi go strofować
a może
- w pełni popieram taki sposób pisania
- wymagasz zbyt wiele
albo cokolwiek.

No cóż, może chociaż jakiś moderator tu zaglądnie i się do wniosku (w księdze skarg i *wniosków*) jakkolwiek ustosunkuje.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

a może załatw sprawę z levandowskim na pm i skończ trolować tutaj w księdze...

ps. o ile dobrze widziałem nigdzie nie ma nakazu używania polskich znaków, nikt ci nie każe czytać postów bez polskich znaków.


----------



## ps-man

Czifo said:


> No cóż, może chociaż jakiś moderator tu zaglądnie i się do wniosku (w księdze skarg i *wniosków*) jakkolwiek ustosunkuje.


Można co najwyżej prosić go, by w miarę możliwości używał polskich znaków i rozpoczynał zdania dużą literą. Sęk w tym, że takich użytkowników jest niemało. Niektórzy piszą mniej czytelnie, ciągiem bez znaków przestankowych, z masą błędów, literówek. Na ich tle posty lewandovskiego zbytnio nie przykuwają uwagi.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Zgłaszam do administracji notoryczną cenzurę ze strony jednego lub kilku moderatorów, którzy kasują wpisy rzeczowe, pisane zgodnie z zasadami Netykiety, poparte materiałem dowodowym, już nie tylko na wątkach łódzkich, gdzie pewna opcja polityczna ma na tym forum parasol ochronny i wycina się niewygodne dla władzy wpisy o mieście (zabytki, planowanie przestrzenne, transport itd.), ale również na forach politycznych ogólnopolskich, np.:

Dlaczego wątek jest cenzurowany moje wpisy jak ten: 



JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> general-electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pomyliłeś wątki - aspekt terroryzmu USraela i UE w kontekście wydarzeń na Ukrainie rozpatrywany jest na poważnie w dziale Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo - wątki dla miłośników fantasy albo sci - fi.
> 
> 
> 
> Skoro wiesz lepiej niż wywiad USA, który się do tego przyznał niejednokrotnie, choćby w przypadku Scotta Rikarda, to życzę powodzenia Tobie na wspomnianym przez Ciebie wątku sci-fi. Podobnie transfery finansowe z budżetu USA na kwotę ponad 5 mld USD w ciągu kilku lat w ramach organizowania tej akcji (obok akcji "rewolucyj ludowych" w Egipcie czy Syrii).
Click to expand...

...są usuwane?

Podobnie załączniki zdjęciowe dowodzące treści, jakie piszę (zdjęcia neonazistowskich parad na Ukrainie), np. to?


----------



## ps-man

Pisz na Berdyczów.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

ps-man said:


> Pisz na Berdyczów.


Rozumiem, że ta odpowiedź pokazuje stanowisko Ciebie, jako moderatora, w zgłoszonej przeze mnie sprawie cenzury panującej na tym wobec powyższego upolitycznionym forum? Po drugie nie zgłosiłem moderacji lecz administracji.


----------



## ps-man

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Rozumiem, że ta odpowiedź pokazuje stanowisko Ciebie, jako moderatora, w zgłoszonej przeze mnie sprawie cenzury panującej na tym wobec powyższego upolitycznionym forum?


Posty są kasowane w wyniku spisku USraela i UE. :|


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

ps-man said:


> Posty są kasowane w wyniku spisku USraela i UE. :|


Czyli są cenzurowane, ponieważ narzucają jak w PRL jednomyślność użytkowników i zakaz procesu wyrażania poglądów oraz dowodzenia, co jest *niezgodne* z Regulaminem FPW, a więc moderatorzy naruszają prawa użytkowników. Dlatego napisałem skargę do Administracji na Moderację (jak rozumiem, Ciebie, jako kasującego?) i opieram ją o zapisy Regulaminu FPW. Moderator nie ma prawa kasować wypowiedzi tylko dlatego, że ma inne poglądy. Przytoczona przeze mnie wypowiedź dowodzi, że mam rację, ponieważ jest poparta danymi i źródłami wiedzy oraz materiałem zdjęciowym. Skasowane wypowiedzi są poglądem merytorycznym (na temat!) i są zgodne z zasadami Netykiety oraz poparte uzasadnieniem o materiały źródłowe, dowód: 

Zgłaszam do administracji notoryczną cenzurę ze strony jednego lub kilku moderatorów, którzy kasują wpisy rzeczowe, pisane zgodnie z zasadami Netykiety, poparte materiałem dowodowym, już nie tylko na wątkach łódzkich, gdzie pewna opcja polityczna ma na tym forum parasol ochronny i wycina się niewygodne dla władzy wpisy o mieście (zabytki, planowanie przestrzenne, transport itd.), ale również na forach politycznych ogólnopolskich, np.:

Dlaczego wątek jest cenzurowany moje wpisy jak ten: 



JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> general-electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pomyliłeś wątki - aspekt terroryzmu USraela i UE w kontekście wydarzeń na Ukrainie rozpatrywany jest na poważnie w dziale Kultura, Sztuka i Społeczeństwo - wątki dla miłośników fantasy albo sci - fi.
> 
> 
> 
> Skoro wiesz lepiej niż wywiad USA, który się do tego przyznał niejednokrotnie, choćby w przypadku Scotta Rikarda, to życzę powodzenia Tobie na wspomnianym przez Ciebie wątku sci-fi. Podobnie transfery finansowe z budżetu USA na kwotę ponad 5 mld USD w ciągu kilku lat w ramach organizowania tej akcji (obok akcji "rewolucyj ludowych" w Egipcie czy Syrii).
Click to expand...

...są usuwane?

Podobnie załączniki zdjęciowe dowodzące treści, jakie piszę (zdjęcia neonazistowskich parad na Ukrainie), np. to?


----------



## ps-man

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Czyli są cenzurowane, ponieważ narzucają jak w PRL jednomyślność użytkowników i zakaz procesu wyrażania poglądów oraz dowodzenia, co jest niezgodne z Regulaminem FPW, a więc moderatorzy naruszają prawa użytkowników. Dlatego napisałem skargę do Administracji na Moderację (jak rozumiem, Ciebie, jako kasującego?) i opieram ją o zapisy Regulaminu FPW. Moderator nie ma prawa kasować wypowiedzi tylko dlatego, że ma inne poglądy. Przytoczona przeze mnie wypowiedź dowodzi, że mam rację, ponieważ jest poparta danymi i źródłami wiedzy oraz materiałem zdjęciowym. Skasowane wypowiedzi są poglądem merytorycznym (na temat!) i są zgodne z zasadami Netykiety oraz poparte uzasadnieniem o materiały źródłowe, dowód...


To załóż wątek o teoriach spiskowych lub posłuchaj rady general-electric. 

I nie zaśmiecaj księgi ani przedmiotowego wątku, bo można jeszcze pomyśleć, że to zaplanowana akcja ze zrobieniem z siebie ofiary systemu ucisku.


----------



## k%

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Po drugie nie zgłosiłem moderacji lecz administracji.


Dla Ciebie to gorszy wybór, może nie skończyć się tylko na usuniętych postach :troll:


----------



## ps-man

Już się skończyło. 10 dni za zaśmiecanie obu wątków.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

ps-man said:


> To załóż wątek o teoriach spiskowych lub posłuchaj rady general-electric.
> 
> I nie zaśmiecaj księgi ani przedmiotowego wątku, bo można jeszcze pomyśleć, że to zaplanowana akcja ze zrobieniem z siebie ofiary systemu ucisku.


Dlaczego mam zakładać wątek w "teoriach spiskowych" skoro piszę zgodnie z regulaminem i Netykietą w temacie geopolitycznym? Bo moderator cenzuruje? Moderator nie ma prawa zgodnie z Regulaminem oceniać tego, co jest "jedynie słusznym" poglądem na sprawę merytoryczną. Łamiesz regulamin i dlatego zgłaszam sprawę do Administracji. Twoje argumenty nie są merytoryczne a ocenne, a takie są niezgodne z Regulaminem FPW. Kim jesteś, żeby oceniać cudze poglądy i wykasowywać je? Od tego jest forum, żeby stawiać dowolne tezy, które następnie mają być poddane rzeczowej krytyce, Twoje cenzorowanie dowodzi tylko, że mam rację z zarzutem.



ps-man said:


> Już się skończyło. 10 dni za zaśmiecanie obu wątków.


No i co z tym uzyskałeś? Jedynie dowodzisz, że mam rację. Złamałeś regulamin FPW i nałożyłeś mi brig za to, że złożyłem skargę na Ciebie do administracji. Nie podałeś ani 1 dowodu, że się mylę. A z forum tacy jak Ty robią miejsce propagandy i cenzury, zamiast miejsce rzeczowych dyskusji.



k% said:


> Dla Ciebie to gorszy wybór, może nie skończyć się tylko na usuniętych postach :troll:


Skoro wiesz lepiej za administrację co uważa w tej sprawie... A poza tym co z tego? To zbanujcie mnie za to, że mam rację i ją udowodniłem przy Waszej pomocy (karanie mnie za pisanie zgonie z Regulaminem). Nadal podtrzymuję swoją skargę do Administracji (o ile wiem nie Wy jesteście Administratorami na FPW).

A co do teorii spiskowych, to jedyną jaką tu przeczytałem, to teoria spiskowa, że wypowiedzi członków wywiadu USA i dyplomacji USA oraz prasy izraelskiej na temat działań władz Izraela są nieprawdą.


----------



## jar_007

DonDiegoDeLaVega said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1428232290_fed46b85bc804ed0ea5ed530cd9fde42


No to jest skandal! Nie można estetycznych cycuszków, a obleśne męskie jaja można? I to nie jest pierwszy raz kiedy pojawiają się męskie genitalia:/ Masakra.
PS. Zmieniłem IMG na URL


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

ps-man said:


> Nie, nie jest od tego. Dowolne tezy w dowolnym miejscu możesz pisać np. na onecie.


Mogę pisać dowolne tezy zgodne z Regulaminem, wskaż więc, w jaki sposób to, co zrobiłem:

1) przytoczony powyżej wykasowany fragment wypowiedzi ze zdjęciem*,
2) zgłoszenie skargi do Administracji na bezzasadną cenzurę,


naruszają Regulamin FPW? 

Skoro nikt nie uzasadnił *na podstawie obowiązujących na FPW przepisów* dlaczego dostałem 10 dni briga oraz czemu zostało to ocenzurowane, to dlatego zgłosiłem sprawę tu w odpowiednim wątku do Administracji. 

Co do onetu - przecież Wasze wpisy i zachowanie są typowe dla Onetu - brak rzeczowej dyskusji na tematy geopolityczne i cenzura zgodnych z regulaminem wpisów popartych materiałem dowodowym i zgodnych z tematem wątku. Innymi słowy nie moderujecie forum tylko cenzurujecie wpisy inne niż wyznawane przez Was światopoglądowo. To jest własnie podręcznikowy przykład cenzury PRLowskiej.

* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120512384&postcount=15383


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Dlaczego dostałeś 10 dni briga a dalej piszesz?


----------



## Tomczyna

Kolego Polewski, ciesz się, że nie dostałeś jeszcze permanentnego bana za multikonto lajkujące Twoje wyssane z palca tezy w łódzkich wątkach.


----------



## k%

Dajcie linki.


----------



## ixs

jar_007 said:


> No to jest *skandal*! Nie można estetycznych cycuszków, a *obleśne męskie jaja* można? I to nie jest pierwszy raz kiedy pojawiają się *męskie genitalia*:/ *Masakra*.


Mala dziewczynko, sprawiasz wrazenie jakbys "_z takim czyms"_ spotkala sie pierwszy raz w zyciu. O co tyle krzyku...? przeciez to zostalo zamieszczone w smiesznym watku, w kontekscie do wczesniejszego smiesznego obrazka. :dunno:

Ludziom naprawde sie nudzi, a moze to aura tak robi?


----------



## jar_007

^^ Nie mam zamiaru oglądać męskich genitaliów a obrazek jest dość obleśny. Za damskie można dostać briga. Gdzie tu logika? 
Jak już ktoś musi to niech daje pod linkiem z ostrzeżeniem.


----------



## ixs

...daj nam Boze tylko takie problemy. 
A za damskie, zdaje sie Google sciga i blokuje strony (mniej $$ z reklam). Stad chyba niektorzy sa tu pewnie slusznie przewrazliwieni.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

jar_007 said:


> ^^ Nie mam zamiaru oglądać męskich genitaliów a obrazek jest dość obleśny. Za damskie można dostać briga. Gdzie tu logika?
> Jak już ktoś musi to niech daje pod linkiem z ostrzeżeniem.


Skąd pewność, że były prawdziwe, te jaja?

Podobno te są prawdziwe


----------



## general-electric

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Skąd pewność, że były prawdziwe, te jaja?
> 
> Podobno te są prawdziwe


Don Vito, ale przyznaj szczerze, co by szkodziło, gdyby temu gościowi z tego konkretnrgo miejsca zamiast jaj prężyły się dwa jędrne cycuszki?


----------



## swierq85

Ale dlaczego męskie jaja miałby być obleśne, co to za okropna dyskryminacja męskich narządów płciowych, i jednoczesne wywyższania żeńskich cech drugorzędowych. Okropna dyskryminacja!

Ja tam wolę męskie jaja oglądać, niż mniej dla mnie estetyczne cycuszki!


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ Jaja czy cycuszki? Oto jest pytanie  :lol:



general-electric said:


> Don Vito, ale przyznaj szczerze, co by szkodziło, gdyby temu gościowi z tego konkretnrgo miejsca zamiast jaj prężyły się dwa jędrne cycuszki?


Cycuszki prężące się z tego konkretnego miejsca świadczyłyby o niezłym freaku. Wolę sobie tego nie wyobrażać


----------



## general-electric

Bo cycki wykarmiły miliardy - wyróżniają nas, ssaki od takich gadów czy płazów. Przypominam, że przez gadające gady straciliśmy raj. Co skutkuje tym, że jeśli chcemy sobie popatrzeć na jędrne piersi idąc np. ulicą, musimy zerkać na reklamy blachodachówek.


----------



## swierq85

Ale jajka też nie są tak powszechne, a spłodziły jeszcze więcej miliardów !


----------



## general-electric

swierq85 said:


> Ale jajka też nie są tak powszechne, a spłodziły jeszcze więcej miliardów !


Tiaa, tylko że niewielu mieszkańców jaj ma szansę na godne życie, a nawet jak się uda przeżyć holocaust w wykonaniu cywilizacji śmierci - przedczwczesny wytrysk, masturbacje, edukację seksualną w szkołach, czy nawet antykoncepcje, to jeszcze dochodzi męczeńska smierć na podpaskach, a czasem nawet straszliwa kaźń - zamrożenie w celu zapłodniena nie po katolicku.


----------



## swierq85

Ja sądzę, że miedzy jajami, a cycuszkami jednak zachodzi pewne daleko idące podobieństwo, obydwa są pełne pysznego życiodajnego płynu :troll:


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Wy sobie tu chyba jaja robicie... :banned:

-----



jar_007 said:


> No to jest skandal! Nie można estetycznych cycuszków, a obleśne męskie jaja można? I to nie jest pierwszy raz kiedy pojawiają się męskie genitalia:/ Masakra.
> PS. Zmieniłem IMG na URL


Pomyśl, że to jest rewanż na g(jądro)(jądro)gle za zabranie cycków i uśmiechnij się pod nosem.


----------



## Luki_SL

swierq85 said:


> Ja sądzę, że miedzy jajami, a cycuszkami jednak zachodzi pewne daleko idące podobieństwo, obydwa są pełne pysznego życiodajnego płynu :troll:


Kolego chyba pomyliłeś działy - to nie jest *księga uciech i samoekscytacji*, tylko *Księga skarg i wniosków*. Chyba za niedługo zostaniesz przekierowany do tej pierwszej, ale niekoniecznie na tym forum :nuts:


----------



## Maciej78

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Wy sobie tu chyba jaja robicie... :banned:
> 
> Czy ci dwaj panowie długo tu jeszcze będą zabawiać?
> 
> PS. Jak można w 53 postach złapać 1452 łapek?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Maciej78 said:


> PS. Jak można w 53 postach złapać 1452 łapek?


W HP posty nie są zliczane.


----------



## ixs

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445204&page=233
Jakby ktos mogl poczyscic bo wdalismy sie z Dexterem2 w "duzo" wnoszaca dyskusje na temat dachu dworca. Chyba cala ost. strona do wywalenia.


----------



## Czifo

bloniaq_s8 said:


> a może załatw sprawę z levandowskim na pm i skończ trolować tutaj w księdze...


A może używaj danych słów dopiero jak poznasz ich znaczenie. Twój post dopiero wniósł, że hoho.



> ps. o ile dobrze widziałem nigdzie nie ma nakazu używania polskich znaków, nikt ci nie każe czytać postów bez polskich znaków.


Mycia się też nie ma nakazu i? Rozumiem, że analogicznie nie przeszkadzają Ci np. "aroamtyczni" współpasażerowie w KZ. Nikt nie każe Ci ich wąchać. Ale jak tam sobie lubisz.

Właściwie to sam się strollowałeś. Przeczytałeś moje posty i widocznie Ci przeszkadzały skoro odpisałeś w ten sposób. Czemu sam się nie zastosowałeś do swojej rady i je przeczytałeś? :dunno:



ps-man said:


> Można co najwyżej prosić go, by w miarę możliwości używał polskich znaków i rozpoczynał zdania dużą literą.


Po pierwsze to dziękuję za jakikolwiek odzew po 3 dniach.  Choć generalnie myślałem 4 dni temu, że na krótkie pytanie dostanę po prostu krótką odpowiedź (tak lub nie) i temat się skończy...

_Można prosić_ tzn, że użytkownicy na przyszłość mają załatwiać sprawy po cichu między sobą tak?



> Sęk w tym, że takich użytkowników jest niemało. Niektórzy piszą mniej czytelnie, ciągiem bez znaków przestankowych, z masą błędów, literówek. Na ich tle posty lewandovskiego zbytnio nie przykuwają uwagi.


Możliwe, że zaglądamy do różnych tematów, ale generalnie jakby nie przykół to bym pewnie nie pisał.

Trochę szkoda, że chociaż wiele osób z FPW walczy z dziadostwem(także w realnym świecie), to na samym forum jest przyzwolenie na nie. IMO warto by samemu świecić przykładem, a nie _onetować*_.


*Chodzi o samą formę, z treścią na szczęście lepiej.


----------



## ps-man

Czifo said:


> Możliwe, że zaglądamy do różnych tematów, ale generalnie jakby *nie przykół* to bym pewnie nie pisał.


:crazy2:

A poprosić mogę sam.


----------



## ixs

Czifo said:


> Możliwe, że zaglądamy do różnych tematów, ale generalnie jakby nie *przykół* to bym pewnie nie pisał.


Wniosek do moderacji: Prosze zwrocic uwage forumowiczowi *Czifo* aby nie stosowal nadmiaru polskich znakow.


----------



## Czifo

^^
To specjalnie dla takich leniuszków jak *ixs* - możesz sobie skopiować nadmiar liter _ogąkami_, do czasu aż nie kupisz klawiatury z działającym altem.  No chyba, że jesteś _zagranico_. :lol:

A po takim wniosku możesz liczyć najwyżej na skierowanie do ortonazi. Ja za to już na pewno na to teraz nie zasługuję :chlip:...


----------



## ixs

ok, pokoj i bez urazy 
ale sam rozumiesz, w kontekscie Twojego wniosku, po prostu nie dalo sie przejsc obojetnie i nie skorzystac z takiej okazji


----------



## MajKeR_

Stach z Bieżanowa;120550435 said:


> Tak.


Troll zwieńczył swoją paradę pseudomiłości. Sądzę, że aktualnie panująca polityka do tego przypadku pasuje.


----------



## pedro_kosz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521993&page=3514

Dajcie spokój. Już mam dość takiej dyskusji w jednym z ostatnich miejsc, w którym bym się spodziewał.


----------



## MajKeR_

MajKeR_ said:


> Troll zwieńczył swoją paradę pseudomiłości. Sądzę, że aktualnie panująca polityka do tego przypadku pasuje.


Zostałem trochę źle zrozumiany - mnie o chodziło briga dla tego trolla, nie o usuwanie postów.


----------



## ps-man

MajKeR_ said:


> Zostałem trochę źle zrozumiany - mnie o chodziło briga dla tego trolla, nie o usuwanie postów.


Briga też dostał. :tongue2:


----------



## dexter2

ixs said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445204&page=233
> Jakby ktos mogl poczyscic bo wdalismy sie z Dexterem2 w "duzo" wnoszaca dyskusje na temat dachu dworca. Chyba cala ost. strona do wywalenia.


Jak się sprząta, to ma to sens tylko, gdy wywali się wszystko. Nie tak zostawiłem tę dyskusję i nie chcę, żeby tak została.


----------



## .kp

Jeśli można: 

Lublin, lublin, LUBLIN, Helenów, helenów, helenow, Kraśnicka, kraśnicka, krasnicka, Nałęczowska, nałęczowska, naleczowska, Centrum Zana, centrum zana, BPO, bpo, biura 

do wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792525


----------



## Asinus

Zmieni, ale po pierwsze będę widział że jakieś posty zostały wykasowane, a po drugie raczej zwrócę uwagę gdyby jakiś post nie pasował do sekwencji.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Wnoszę o dożywocie dla użytkownika :"Wiher" za działalność w wątku militarnym.


----------



## EGOista

drugastrona said:


> Ech, dzieci w piaskownicy  Rozumiem, że wiele rzeczy może się człowiekowi na świecie nie podobać, ale brać do siebie jakieś teksty, w dodatku na jakimś anonimowym forum, i skarżyć na nie do anonimowej moderacji? Dziecinada. Sztywniaki, co lecą z płaczem na skargę do pani za jakąś odzywkę. Potem się człowiek dziwi, że sądy są przepełnione pozwami za "obrazę uczuć", jak wszyscy dzisiaj tacy delikatni.



I pomyśleć że to pisze ta sama osoba co to w wątku piłkarskim strzeliła focha bo inni nie chcieli się z nim zgodzić. Swoją drogą, szkoda, że nie potrafisz dotrzymywać słowa hno:


----------



## drugastrona

^^ ^^ Strzeliłem focha, jak to nazywasz, bo nie miałem dłużej ochoty dyskutować z dziećmi z piaskownicy. Zauważ, że nie poszedłem z niczym na skargę do moderatorów. Ale po tym jak moderatorzy "zmodernizowali" piłkarskie wątki i wrzucili polskie drużyny w pucharach do wątku o zagranicy, to nie miałem innego wyjścia. Choć staram się pisać jak najmniej.


----------



## EGOista

^^


drugastrona said:


> Ech, dzieci w piaskownicy  Rozumiem, że wiele rzeczy może się człowiekowi na świecie nie podobać, ale brać do siebie jakieś teksty, w dodatku na jakimś anonimowym forum, i skarżyć na nie do anonimowej moderacji?


Czyli z tego zdania najważniejsza jest skarga do moderacji? To po co pisałeś o braniu do siebie tekstów na jakimś anonimowym forum? Myślałem że właśnie to jest meritum Twojej wypowiedzi...

Poza tym, foch był po reformie wątków piłkarskich, jeśli o tej zmianie piszesz. Pamiętam bo zapowiedziałeś że nie będziesz pisać w jednym z nich (nie pamiętam którym).


----------



## drugastrona

EGOista said:


> Czyli z tego zdania najważniejsza jest skarga do moderacji? To po co pisałeś o braniu do siebie tekstów na jakimś anonimowym forum? Myślałem że właśnie to jest meritum Twojej wypowiedzi...


Tak, najważniejsze w mojej wypowiedzi było wyśmianie domagania się dla kogoś kary za takie teksty (które nie są groźbami). Bo to tylko anonimowe forum pełne anonimów, których opinia na mój temat jest dla mnie tak ważna jak zeszłoroczny śnieg. Dla mnie to przede wszystkim ogromna baza wiedzy na tematy inwestycyjne i podróżnicze, do której staram się w miarę możliwości dokładać.



EGOista said:


> Poza tym, foch był po reformie wątków piłkarskich, jeśli o tej zmianie piszesz. Pamiętam bo zapowiedziałeś że nie będziesz pisać w jednym z nich (nie pamiętam którym).


Było to przed reformą i dotyczyło zagranicznej piłki. Ale moderatorzy dodali do tego wątku polskie drużyny w pucharach, więc nie miałem wyjścia. Aczkolwiek staram się pisać tam jak najmniej.
Poza tym, mój "foch" nie dotyczył tekstów na mój temat, ale niemożliwości prowadzenia sensownej dyskusji z większością osób w tym wątku. 
Na czas na śmiech też się "obraziłem" (z powodu jak wyżej) i od miesięcy tam się nie udzielam. Trzeba zdać sobie sprawę z tego, że średnia wieku użytkowników naszego forum to jakieś 20 lat i to niestety widać po poziomie dyskusji. Mnie 30-latkowi trudno się z młodzieżą już dogadać


----------



## Jakub

Trochę tego dużo, więc nie chciałbym nikogo ponaglać, po prostu jak będą czas i chęci. Napisałem wszystko w słupku, nie pisałem od do, bo niektóre posty wymagają opieki, ale połączyłem je w skupiska. W niektórych przypadkach potrzebuję, aby skopiować post i następnie podzielić treść edytując oryginał i kopię. Jeśli edycja poszczególnych postów to już za dużo pracy, to nie ma problemu 

Posty trzeba przenieść stąd tutaj

Z góry dziękuję!

11152
11153

11155
11156
11157
11158
11159
11160
11161
11162

11164
11165

11171
11172: skopiować post i podzielić treść, odpowiedź @ixs przenieść do nowego tematu, zdjęcie z opisem zostawić w starym
11173

11183

11186
11187
11188 
11189
11190
11191: edit, zamienić zdjęcie na link w quote
11192
11193
11194
11195
11196
11197
11198
11199
11200: skopiować post i podzielić treść, odp. @ixs zostawić w starym temacie, @dextera przenieść do nowego

11201: wykasować
11202: wykasować

11203
11204
11205
11206: skopiować post i podzielić treść, odp. @Raf124 zostawić w starym temacie, resztę przenieść do nowego
11207: skopiować post i podzielić treść, odp. @nikmin zostawić w starym, resztę do nowego
11208
11209
11210
11211

11215
11216

11218
11219

11223

11226: edit, zamienić zdjęcie na link w quote

11228
11229: skopiować post i podzielić treść, pierwsze zdanie do nowego tematu, drugie zostaje
11230
11231
11232
11233
11234: edit, zamienić zdjęcie na link w quote
11235: skopiować post i podzielić treść, do kreski - nowy temat, za - stary

11237
11238
11239: edit, nie jest takie pilne, ale można te odstępy między wierszami jakoś opanować? ;D

11242
11243
11244
11245
11246: edit, zamienić zdjęcie na link w quote
11247: skopiować post

11249: skopiować post i podzielić treść, odp. @AMS - nowy temat, zdjęcie i opis - zostaje w starym
11250: skopiować post i podzielić treść, pierwsze zdanie zostaje w starym, reszta do nowego
11251: skopiować post i podzielić treść, odp. @Grvl zostaje w starym, reszta do nowego
11252
11253
11254
11255
11256
11257

11266
11267

11287: skopiować post i podzielić treść, do kreski - stary temat, za - nowy

11289

11297

11299
11300

11302

11308: skopiować post i podzielić treść, pierwsze zdanie - stary temat, reszta - nowy

11311
11312
11313
11314

11324

11327
11328

11354

11363

11365
11366

11368

11372: skopiować post i podzielić treść, pierwsze zdanie - stary temat, reszta - nowy

11490

11494

11502

11523
11524


----------



## r6666

drugastrona said:


> Na czas na śmiech też się "obraziłem" (z powodu jak wyżej) i od miesięcy tam się nie udzielam. Trzeba zdać sobie sprawę z tego, że średnia wieku użytkowników naszego forum to jakieś 20 lat i to niestety widać po poziomie dyskusji. Mnie 30-latkowi trudno się z młodzieżą już dogadać


 Mnie niepomimo,że jesteś troszkę młodszy niż ja.


----------



## Asinus

Jakub - na razie skopiowane do nowego wątku. Z edycjami poczekam aż będę miał więcej czasu.


----------



## Jakub

Asinus said:


> Jakub - na razie skopiowane do nowego wątku. Z edycjami poczekam aż będę miał więcej czasu.


Okej, dziękuję. To zamknij teraz wątek proszę. Aha i jeszcze jedno pytanie, da radę mój wstępny post dać na początek?


----------



## Asinus

Dobra, zrobione, a kiedy chcesz go otworzyć?


----------



## MajKeR_

Czegoś nie rozumiem.

Dlaczego w wątku o finansowaniu zabytków moderator pisze najmniej merytoryczne komentarze, niemające praktycznie nic wspólnego z tematem?


----------



## Jakub

Asinus said:


> Dobra, zrobione, a kiedy chcesz go otworzyć?


Jak skończysz edycję


----------



## EGOista

> Bo to tylko anonimowe forum pełne anonimów, których opinia na mój temat jest dla mnie tak ważna jak zeszłoroczny śnieg.


A, jednak, gdy kilka osób nie zgadzało się z Twoim zdaniem, to hucznie ogłosiłeś że się obrażasz.



> Dla mnie to przede wszystkim ogromna baza wiedzy na tematy inwestycyjne i podróżnicze, do której staram się w miarę możliwości dokładać.


Gratuluje, ale dlaczego o tym wspominasz?



> Było to przed reformą i dotyczyło zagranicznej piłki. Ale moderatorzy dodali do tego wątku polskie drużyny w pucharach, więc nie miałem wyjścia. Aczkolwiek staram się pisać tam jak najmniej.


Jaką reformą? Było kiedyś chyba 5 czy 6 wątków piłkarskich, potem zostały dwa, od zawsze o polskich drużynach w LM i LE rozmawiamy w wątku o zagranicznej piłce. O tej reformie piszesz? Obraziłeś się po niej.



> Trzeba zdać sobie sprawę z tego, że średnia wieku użytkowników naszego forum to jakieś 20 lat i to niestety widać po poziomie dyskusji. Mnie 30-latkowi trudno się z młodzieżą już dogadać


Zdaje sobie z tego sprawę, ale ja, 29 latek, po prostu staram się nie podchodzić protekcjonalnie do swojego rozmówcy. Oczywiście zdarzają się dziwne przypadki użytkowników, ale w większości poziom rozmów nie jest zły, a im więcej merytoryki będziemy dodawać od siebie tym będzie jeszcze lepsze


----------



## drugastrona

EGOista said:


> A, jednak, gdy kilka osób nie zgadzało się z Twoim zdaniem, to hucznie ogłosiłeś że się obrażasz.
> 
> 
> 
> Gratuluje, ale dlaczego o tym wspominasz?
> 
> 
> 
> Jaką reformą? Było kiedyś chyba 5 czy 6 wątków piłkarskich, potem zostały dwa, od zawsze o polskich drużynach w LM i LE rozmawiamy w wątku o zagranicznej piłce. O tej reformie piszesz? Obraziłeś się po niej.
> 
> 
> 
> Zdaje sobie z tego sprawę, ale ja, 29 latek, po prostu staram się nie podchodzić protekcjonalnie do swojego rozmówcy. Oczywiście zdarzają się dziwne przypadki użytkowników, ale w większości poziom rozmów nie jest zły, a im więcej merytoryki będziemy dodawać od siebie tym będzie jeszcze lepsze


Widzisz, Twój post to jest dokładnie to, dlaczego "strzeliłem focha", jak to nazywasz. Nie mam ochoty dyskutować, kiedy obie strony są okopane na swoich pozycjach i jedna drugiej nie przekona, a w wątkach piłkarskich najczęściej tak właśnie jest. 
Teraz tak samo: ja piszę, że to było przed reformą, Ty się upierasz się, że to było po. Jeden drugiego nie przekona i naprawdę nie mam ochoty produkować kolejnych postów, że było inaczej, bo szkoda mi mojego cennego czasu na przekonywanie jakiegoś internetowego anonima (wybacz protekcjonalny ton).
Po trzecie, nie znoszę braku umiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem. Tłumaczyłem chyba ze dwa razy, że te dwie sytuacje są inne, bo ja nie poszedłem na skargę, tylko stwierdziłem, że nie chcę dalej dyskutować w tamtym wątku (czyli "strzeliłem focha"), a Ty dalej tego nie rozumiesz i wyciągasz jakieś analogie między tymi sytuacjami. A ja naprawdę mam to w nosie, co Ty i inni użytkownicy wątków piłkarski sobie o mnie myślicie, bo w ogóle mnie nie znacie i nie zależy mi na Waszej opinii, i to samo sugeruję innym użytkownikom zamiast domagania się kar za jakąś niegroźną zaczepkę na anonimowym forum.


----------



## bartek76

Asinus said:


> Jakub - na razie skopiowane do nowego wątku. Z edycjami poczekam aż będę miał więcej czasu.


A nie prościej byłoby dać Jakubowi odpowiednie uprawnienia na kilka godzin?
Oszczędziłoby to żmudnej roboty moderacji a i pewnie też Jakubowi, w czasie w którym skompilował listę zmian zapewne zrobił by z połowę tych zmian.

Jeśli forumowicz ma tak długi staż i "czystą kartę" to chyba można go obdarzyć zaufaniem? Jak się okaże niegodny i nawywija to wiadomo co wtedy.


----------



## el nino

^^ A policzyłeś ile czasu by trwała nauka by mógł tego sam dokonać i ile trwało ewentualne sprzątanie bałaganu jak by coś poszło nie tak?


----------



## ixs

Swoja droga, to nie trzeba gdzies do Jana pisac o nadanie takich uprawnien?


----------



## 625

ixs said:


> Swoja droga, to nie trzeba gdzies do Jana pisac o nadanie takich uprawnien?


Nie ma takich uprawnień. Kilka razy miałem podobną robotę, najprostszym wyjściem jest połączenie postów "kogoś" z tymi należącym do wnioskodawcy, co pozwala na jego edycję.


----------



## pmaciej7

bartek76 said:


> A nie prościej byłoby dać Jakubowi odpowiednie uprawnienia na kilka godzin?


Tymczasowy moderator do skopiowania kilku postów?

Inna sprawa, że potem należałoby go ze względów bezpieczeństwa zabić.


----------



## mkuldane

Mam kontrowersyjną propozycję. Zamknijcie księgę banów.
Np ostatni w niej wpis wygląda tak:



potwo-or said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1194575
> 
> Wszystkie posty i tematy założone też do skasowania


O ile dobrze rozumuję, to zgłaszać do ukarania należy "magicznym guziczkiem" pod sygnaturką, a w księga jest po to, żeby modowie informowali ( jeśli raczą of course  ) o nałożonych karach. Po co więc ma być otwarta dla wszystkich???


----------



## Virgileq

Gdzies trzeba posty nabijac. :troll:


----------



## saren

To pisząc tutaj wzrasta licznik postów? Nieporozumienie 

(ups, nabiłem posta niechcący )


----------



## pmaciej7

mkuldane said:


> Mam kontrowersyjną propozycję. Zamknijcie księgę banów.


Jestem za.



> O ile dobrze rozumuję, to zgłaszać do ukarania należy "magicznym guziczkiem" pod sygnaturką,


Nie. Guziczek wprowadza więcej zamieszania, niż to wszystko warte.

Jednego użytkownika musiałem już ratować, bo ktoś z guziczka skorzystał nieumiejętnie, a na zgłoszenie zareagował któryś z supermoderatorów. Na szczęście akurat przeglądałem odpowiedni wątek.

Nie mówiąc już o tym, że są nadaktywni, którzy zgłaszają każdego posta o treści "del". 

Inny z kolei zgłaszał jako spam wszystkie posty z wątków PHP i okolic, z którym się nie zgadzał. Na szczęście ostatnio się uspokoił.


----------



## krystiand

mkuldane said:


> O ile dobrze rozumuję, to zgłaszać do ukarania należy "magicznym guziczkiem" pod sygnaturką, a w księga jest po to, żeby modowie informowali ( jeśli raczą of course  ) o nałożonych karach. Po co więc ma być otwarta dla wszystkich???


Przy okazji noworocznego syfu proponowałem, żeby księgi brigów i banów były zamknięte i tylko modowie by informowali o nowych karach


----------



## jar_007

Coś dziwnego się dzieje. w tym wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121100212&postcount=1124
Zamiast edytować mi post to go zdublowało, a jak chciałem pierwszy wyedytować na DEL to dodałem trzeci...
Edit: Teraz już udało mi się wyedytować , ale dwa DEL do usunięcia.


----------



## MarcinK

Proszę o przeniesienie tego postu do właściwego wątku.

Z góry dzięki.


----------



## potwo-or

halevi said:


> ^^
> A czy jest wątek do laudacji tow. Balcerowicza przez elitę? Bo od wychwalania dokonań się ten OT zaczął.


Czy jest na sali moderator? 
To wątek o Ukrainie pod szczególnym nadzorem.


----------



## ps-man

potwo-or said:


> Czy jest na sali moderator?
> To wątek o Ukrainie pod szczególnym nadzorem.


Wyciąć? Wyciąć częściowo i (nie?) przenieść do wątku o stosunkach polsko-ukraińskich?


----------



## dexter2

dexter2 said:


> Kompromitujesz się ty, w praktycznie każdym wątku wywołując flame nie do czytania.


Tymczasem MonteChristo rozwala kolejny wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121085578#post121085578

Rozwalił w międzyczasie jeszcze conajmniej jeden, ale ktoś już dyskusję usunął.


----------



## ps-man

dexter2 said:


> Tymczasem MonteChristo rozwala kolejny wątek:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121085578#post121085578
> 
> Rozwalił w międzyczasie jeszcze conajmniej jeden, ale ktoś już dyskusję usunął.


10 dni. Zaraz poczyszczę, bo wątek rzeczywiście rozpieprzony... :nuts:


----------



## alek

Do usunięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121139623&postcount=96

Dzięki.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

dwa trzy ostatnie posty do wykasowania:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121157223#post121157223


----------



## MarcinK

MarcinK said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie tego postu do właściwego wątku.
> 
> Z góry dzięki.


Podbijam, porządek musi być 

ok - pm7

Dzięki


----------



## Mieteq

W związku ze znalezieniem sponsora tytularnego proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na *[Kraków]Tauron Arena Kraków*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734940


zmienione-Luki


----------



## Asinus

Dodane.


----------



## Deeno

Bezsensowna dyskusja górnicy vs. tirowiec w wątku [Carmageddon] trwająca już ze 3 strony a zaczynająca się mniej więcej od tego posta http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121187885&postcount=7369


----------



## EGOista

Już nie przesadzaj. Sytuacja wywołuje emocje to dyskutują, tym bardziej że jest to Carmageddon. Nie będzie o niej można rozmawiać tu, to przeniesie się na inne wątki, w końcu przyroda nie znosi próżni.


----------



## _opi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560861&page=12
szczecin, stargard, poznań, kolej, zachodniopomorskie, wielkopolskie


----------



## evertonfans2012

Ponawiam wniosek 



bloniaq_s8 said:


> dwa trzy ostatnie posty do wykasowania:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121157223#post121157223


Proszę też o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do inwestycji zakończonych - budynek 15.01.2015r. został oficjalnie otwarty. 

*[Śródmieście] Carpathia Office House [w budowie] *


----------



## Asinus

OK.


----------



## marad_co

-PePe- said:


> Mam taką propozycję, zanim jałowa dyskusja przerodzi się w coś gorszego:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376904&page=118


Czyli co? Zamykać i otwierać po każdym "niusie"? Przecież to jest forum dyskusyjne, jak są jakieś dyskusje podpadające pod regulamin to je zgłoś i posty powinny zostać usunięte ale zamykanie wątku tylko dlatego że ktoś ma inne poglądy to jest kabaret. I myślałem że SC nie sięgnie tego poziomu. Żenada i tyle, odechciewa się tu pisać...zresztą nie ma jak bo zamykane są wątki. Proponuję zamknąć ten wątek dopóki nie pojawi się żadna skarga lub wniosek.


----------



## michail6

michael_siberia said:


> A może ci użytkownicy po prostu chcą likwidacji tego, o czym mówisz?


Pewnie i chcą. Nie o to mi chodzi czy to jest dobre czy złe. Po prostu męczący jest wieczny lament na te słupki i przerzucanie się argumentami. Niczemu dobremu to nie służy.


----------



## MajKeR_

Wnioskuję o pozbawienie praw moderatora trolla k%.



k% said:


> To już nie nasz problem - niech Kozia Wólka sobie wywalczy swój fundusz :dunno:
> 
> To wy jesteście od proponowania i wymyślania tak żeby było dobrze skoro chcecie zmian.
> 
> My zmian nie potrzebujemy więc ograniczamy się do obrony własnego interesu.


----------



## Strzala

Kolejna prośba:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799272

tagi:

lublin,kamienica,7

thx


----------



## Mruczek

MajKeR_ said:


> Wnioskuję o pozbawienie praw moderatora trolla k%.


Za mało koksujesz:troll:


----------



## ixs

Grunt to miec czytelne kryteria


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Rzeczywiście, a potem zdziwienie, że co ktoś dostaje briga lub bana, obie księgi wyglądają tak:

:toilet:


----------



## k%

Mruczek said:


> Za mało koksujesz:troll:


to już moderator nie może mieć Koziej Wólki w ... nosie?


----------



## k%

MajKeR_ said:


> ^^ Rzeczywiście, a potem zdziwienie, że co ktoś dostaje briga lub bana, obie księgi wyglądają tak:
> 
> :toilet:


no tak, bo gdy absurdalne propozycje w tamtym wątku, że to Kraków powinien SAM zaproponować jak się pozbawić pieniędzy są zbywane u nas wzruszeniem ramion to niby coś złego.

Możesz robić ofiarę z siebie, ale nie ze mnie.

Ogólnie cały wątek o SKOZK to jedno bagno i wypowiadam się tam sporadycznie raz na kilka tygodni bo kilku znanych użytkowników i to z dużym stażem wnosi tam zbyt wiele emocji.


----------



## MajKeR_

TY tam wnosisz zbyt wiele emocji i wyłącznie negatywnych, wypowiadając się chamsko i bez sensu.


----------



## k%

lol



MajKeR_ said:


> A po psi ch*j jakaś ekstra kasa na zabytki we Wrocławiu, Poznaniu czy Gdańsku?


----------



## MajKeR_

Próbowałem podjąć dyskusję na wyrównanym poziomie.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja tam w wypowiedzi k% widzę wyłącznie wyłożenie "kawa na ławę" spojrzenia Krakowa na tą sprawę. Kolega MajKeR ma po prostu pewną urazę do Krakowa (nie będę wywlekał, o co kaman, bo jest to w sekcji dostępnej tylko dla zarejestrowanych).


----------



## ixs

Moze zamiast wydawac na dyrdymaly niech sobie po prostu kupia jakis samolocik (jak maly Maciuś tupiacy w sklepie z zabawkami), zaspokoja swoje pragnienia o podboju kosmosu niebios i w koncu ochlona? RYNCE OPADAJA!

PS. dlaczego zamknieto watek? Zbudowano idiotyzm, dajmy ludziom okazje aby obserwowac tego konsekwencje. Moze chociaz bedzie z tego jakas wartosc edukacyjna.


----------



## r6666

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616850
To tak na stałe te przenosiny ?


----------



## Asinus

Co ma problematyka parkowania wspólnego z architekturą i urbanistyką? Wątek dosyć podobny, czyli Carmageddon o wypadkach drogowych, także znajduje się w hydeparku, a nie w architekturze.


----------



## Asinus

Dodane, ale nie może być takiego tagu jak "7", o ile to nie jest pomyłka.


----------



## r6666

Nie ma problemu. Chociaż bardziej, moim zdaniem, pasowałby do działu Infrastruktury. Ale kłócić sie nie będę.


----------



## behemot

Asinus said:


> Co ma problematyka parkowania wspólnego z architekturą i urbanistyką?


Parkowanie nie ma nic wspólnego z urbanistyką? To dość...kontrowersyjna teza. Parkowanie w miastach to akurat jeden z tych wątków, który najlepiej się wpisywał w tematykę działu AiU. To jeden z najważniejszych problemów urbanistycznych w polskich miastach. Spychanie tego między dyskusję o piłce nożnej, tenisie i miłosnych problemach nastolatków jest cokolwiek nie na miejscu. 
Już nie mówiąc o tym, że w takim razie część 100 lat planowania (np. dziadoparking) należy przenieść do hyde parku.


----------



## pmaciej7

Asinus said:


> Co ma problematyka parkowania wspólnego z architekturą i urbanistyką?


No bez jaj.



> Wątek dosyć podobny, czyli Carmageddon o wypadkach drogowych, także znajduje się w hydeparku, a nie w architekturze.


Carmageddon wyrósł z Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe i w zasadzie cały czas zasilany jest filmami z gatunku "patrzcie, jaki idiota". 

Wątek o parkowaniu jest zalewany zdjęciami, ale też porusza ważniejsze tematy, jak organizacja ruchu w mieście. Wrzucenie go do działu zabawowego, w dodatku zamkniętego przed osobami z zewnątrz*, jest błędem.

* Ja linki do wątków o parkowaniu podrzuciłem w parę miejsc.


----------



## MichalJ

Asinus said:


> Co ma problematyka parkowania wspólnego z architekturą i urbanistyką? Wątek dosyć podobny, czyli Carmageddon o wypadkach drogowych, także znajduje się w hydeparku, a nie w architekturze.


A wątek 'kretynizmy drogowe' jest w dziale drogowym.


----------



## Asinus

No dobra, ja się nie upieram żeby go nie przywrócić z powrotem, choć pomysł o wrzuceniu go do infrastruktury też wydaje się ciekawy (tylko czy tam nie zginie pod naporem wątków o inwestycjach drogowych?).


----------



## michael_siberia

"Kretynizmy" jakoś się same bronią


----------



## pmaciej7

Asinus said:


> No dobra, ja się nie upieram żeby go nie przywrócić z powrotem, choć pomysł o wrzuceniu go do infrastruktury też wydaje się ciekawy (tylko czy tam nie zginie pod naporem wątków o inwestycjach drogowych?).


To nie jest tylko wątek o infrastrukturze parkingowej. Był w dobrym miejscu i tam powinien wrócić.


----------



## Asinus

OK wrócił.


----------



## Mruczek

MajKeR_ said:


> ^^ Rzeczywiście, a potem zdziwienie, że co ktoś dostaje briga lub bana, obie księgi wyglądają tak:
> 
> :toilet:


Szczerze powiedziawszy wątek o SKOZK już dawno zamienił się w coś pomiędzy :toilet: a wondkiem. Jedyne merytoryczne opinie odpowiadające na leninowskie pytanie "szto diełat'" i "z cziewo nacziat'" wypowiedzieli kol. Behemot i hubertkm. Tzn. również konkretne propozycje padły ze strony kolegów z Wrocławia, ale muszę przyznać, że Behemot i hubertkm bardziej mnie przekonali. 

Można ewentualnie zostawić wątek o SKOZK w wersji merytorycznej (co obniży frekwencję o 99%) pod specjalnym nadzorem a ten obecny kontynuować bo fajnie popatrzeć na te wszystkie flejmyopcorn:


----------



## Zachu.

pmaciej7 said:


> Wrzucenie go do działu zabawowego, w dodatku zamkniętego przed osobami z zewnątrz*, jest błędem.


Naprawdę nie zauważasz że forum jest monitorowane przez "portale opiniotwórcze" a dalej to już leci?


----------



## pmaciej7

W sensie, że Kwejk?


----------



## Zachu.

Chyba Cię przeceniałem.


----------



## mateusz.el

Watek do kasowania.
Powód - brak sensu dla jego istnienia, są pomniejsze wątki, poza tym, zwyczajnie nie ma takiej potrzeby, żeby ten istniał 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799561

_ok.AA._


----------



## Tomeyk

Zachu. said:


> Naprawdę nie zauważasz że forum jest monitorowane przez "portale opiniotwórcze" a dalej to już leci?


No jest, jest, i to nie tylko jakieś portale. Jak ktoś na forum wrzucił zdjęcie z naszej budowy z komentarzem, że słyszał jak robotnicy o jakichś problemach z montażem rozmawiali, to dwa dni później pewna agencja państwowa z którą była umowa, oficjalnie nas pytała czy mamy z tym problemy i czy harmonogramu dotrzymamy


----------



## k%

można się zdziwić jakie persony tutaj piszą już nie mówiąc o samym czytaniu.

wałkowane to już było wielokrotnie i właśnie to wyróżnia nasze forum


----------



## pmaciej7

Tomeyk said:


> Jak ktoś na forum wrzucił zdjęcie z naszej budowy z komentarzem, że słyszał jak ...


U nas jeszcze lepiej:



> *W lutym zamkną Most Długi? "Przygotujcie się na komunkacyjny armagedon"*
> 
> Trwa przebudowa torowiska na ulicy Gdańskiej i Energetyków. W związku z tym ekipy remontowe wejdą także na przeprawę przez Odrę.
> 
> - Przygotujcie się na armagedon komunikacyjny od 21 lutego do końca marca - *pisze na forum Skyscrapercity Tomek 2008.* - Chyba na ten czas przeprowadzę się do Ojca na Niebuszewie.
> 
> Most Długi zrolują? - *żartuje na forum Piotr – Stettin.*
> 
> Można się zatem domyślać, że dyskusja dotyczy modernizacji, której rozpoczęcie zapowiadano na koniec lutego. Próbowaliśmy potwierdzić tę datę. Osoba, która była na wtorkowym spotkaniu w tej sprawie twierdzi, że nie zapadły ostateczne decyzje.
> http://www.gs24.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20150211/SZCZECIN/150219940





> *Most Długi zamknięty na pięć tygodni. Znamy datę rozpoczęcia prac*
> 
> "Przygotujcie się na armagedon komunikacyjny od 21 lutego do końca marca" - *napisał na forum Skyscrapercity internauta Tomek 2008.* Prawdopodobnie chodzi o datę zamknięcia dla ruchu mostu Długiego w związku z modernizacją torowisk
> Oficjalnych informacji na ten temat jeszcze nie ma (wysłaliśmy e-maila w tej sprawie do biura prasowego miasta), ale ...
> 
> Cały tekst: http://szczecin.gazeta.pl/szczecin/...ni__Znamy_date_rozpoczecia.html#ixzz3RSUiIZoR


Ja jednak wolę, żeby szczecińska straż miejska śledziła bezpośrednio wątek, a nie _opiniotwórcze portale_.

_Znalazł Kiciket, jego posta lajkujcie._


----------



## specialregiment

Mam pytanie czy jest jakiś limit szerokości podpisu? Grafika w podpisie użytkownika wm1948 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=478656) rozwala czytelność stron (w przeglądarkach mobilnych).


----------



## specialregiment

Proszę o tagi:

Białystok, sieci handlowe, handel, Biedronka, Lidl, PSS Społem 

do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792484

Dzięki


----------



## mateusz.el

Chyba coś nie pykło :nuts:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121614109&postcount=3817


----------



## Han Solo

Wchodzę sobie do domu, patrzę, a tu drzwi otwarte... Potem patrzę, a w pokoju ktoś spał w moim łóżeczku... A potem wchodzę do kuchni, a tam ktoś jadł z mojej miseczki... Boję się umyć zęby 

A tak serio zauważyłem, że wątek grawitacyjny [a i eksploracyjny także] zostały przeniesione [oraz oznaczone *[]*] do najbardziej zapomnianego działu z kulturą. Zmiany niby logiczne, ale oba wątki miały swoje miejsce już od lat i tak szkoda przenosić w tak zapomniany region wszechświata...

Tak, wiem wiem, to jest forum o architekturze


----------



## gsz87

prosze o dodanie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800045

Wrocław,Breslau

dzięki


----------



## Asinus

OK


----------



## Noxid

Bardzo proszę o dodanie tagu "Warszawa" oraz ew. innych do nowo założonego wątku:

[Warszawa] Remont Trasy Łazienkowskiej.


----------



## michuu

Proszę o dodanie tag toruń


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o tagi dla wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121826874#post121826874

lublin,aglomeracja,logistyka,magazyny,inwestycje

thx


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o tagi:

lublin,lubelskie

do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1113147


----------



## Morpheius

Proponuję scalenie dwóch wątków w miss:
[Toruń] Hala Widowiskowo-Sportowa oraz [Toruń] Hala widowiskowo-sportowa. Dotyczą tego samego obiektu.


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121841785&postcount=4213

Proszę o przeniesienie od tego posta włącznie do odpowiedniego tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559267&page=645

Dziękuję.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Ja mam prośbę. Jest dużo tematów starych wrocławskich w AiU, które warto by dołączyć do odpowiednich wątków, żeby stworzyć historię od początku forum. Często szuka się starszych informacji i one są na forum, ale w starodawnych wątkach.

====

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=192046
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=150967
->
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=196340


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=184682
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=160956
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464634
-> 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=439390 (UHP)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=193855
->
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=901026

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=347786
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403756
->
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539171

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413867
->
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1045099

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272544
->
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=912500

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=169853
->
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121659652

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=348800
-> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468202

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=730322
-> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=730322

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=762682
->
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444532

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=175135
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=136927
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=137281
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=156562
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189662
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=213117
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=201062
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205665
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=239664
-> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763322

^^
Robię
625


----------



## Asinus

Dodane.


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o tag:

ikea

do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655582

_ok.AA._


----------



## krakusek

Bardzo proszę o przeniesienie wątku [Myślenice] Inwestycje z działu Kraków do podforum Lubelskie, Małopolska, Podkarpacie i Świętokrzyskie

Z góry dzięki!


----------



## Molibden

Proszę o przeglądniecie dwóch ostatnich stron tego wątku, bo chyba zaczyna się city-vs-city.


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o usunięcie dopisku [zawieszone].

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=1367


----------



## sylvi91

1: Zapoczątkowałem swego czasu temat o przyszłości Polski i przeniesieniu stolicy do Łodzi, a przynajmniej o wybudowaniu nowego manhattanu w tym mieście - usunięto konwersacje uważając za absurdalną.
2: Zapoczątkowałem temat o ewolucji i wytwarzaniu pieniądza - szybko został usunięty.
3: Zapoczątkowałem osobny temat poświęcony Kampanii Positive Money - też nie wiedzieć czemu został usunięty.
4: Pisałem w temacie "Polityczny Hyde Park - min .500 postów." Moje posty zostały wykasowane. To nawet w Hyde-parku sobie nie mozna porozmawiać? Bardzo restrykcyjne zasady macie drodzy moderatorzy. 
Jeżeli nie mam byc cenzurowany na tym forum to już lepiej żeby usunięto moje konto. 

Zwracam się do administratora o przyjrzenie sie mojej sprawie i uczulenie moderatorów na zbyt nadgorliwe działanie, niekiedy bardzo nieporządane, wręcz szkodliwe.
Macie tutaj dużo uzytkowników - rozumiem, trzeba to wszystko ogarnąć.
Nie chciałem być opryskliwy ale macie tu trochę baj..l :cheers:
Jak padnie decyzja, że mam być zbanowany za tego posta, albo coś innego to proszę to sobie darować i poprostu usunąć moje konto, albo ewentualnie o odpowiedź na priva, co mogę tu pisać, a co nie wypada, bo może nasze filozofie życiowe się nie zgadzają u podstaw. W każdym razie proszę działać w tej sprawie. Nie cierpię być traktowany jak gnojek na forum na którym wypowiadają sie poważni ludzie. Do jutra, albo żegnam... zależy co zdecydujecie.


----------



## arafat11

^^
nie znam sprawy,ale dosc prosto mozna wytlumaczyc kasacje postow w watku "Polityczny Hyde Park -* min .500 postów*."
czy miales minimum 500 postow?


----------



## michael_siberia

> Pisałem w temacie "Polityczny Hyde Park - min .500 postów."


:lol:

Nie widzisz, ile masz postów na liczniku? W tytule wątku jasno jest napisane, że musisz mieć liczbę minimum 500 na liczniku, aby pisać w nim.


----------



## youknow

sylvi91 said:


> 1: Zapoczątkowałem swego czasu temat o przyszłości Polski i przeniesieniu stolicy do Łodzi, a *bynajmniej* o wybudowaniu nowego manhattanu w tym mieście - usunięto konwersacje uważając za absurdalną.


Uwielbiam to słowo.


----------



## BlazD

michael_siberia said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nie widzisz, ile masz postów na liczniku? W tytule wątku jasno jest napisane, że musisz mieć liczbę minimum 500 na liczniku, aby pisać w nim.


W sumie to się nadaje do wątku o 100 lat planowania.:troll:


----------



## osiedle6

sylvi91 said:


> Zwracam się do administratora o przyjrzenie sie mojej sprawie i uczulenie moderatorów na zbyt nadgorliwe działanie, niekiedy bardzo nieporządane, wręcz szkodliwe. Itd....


Gwoli przypomnienia.

SSC to forum architektoniczno-inwestycyjne.
*Hyde Park jest tylko dodatkiem dla aktywnych użytkowników głównego nurtu. Wybór tematów jest ogromny, od budownictwa poprzez militaria do kolei itp.*
Po prostu włącz się w podstawowy wątek forum. Jeśli chcesz tylko promować swoje IMO chore teoryjki nawiedzonego umysłu, to znajdź lepsze miejsce np. Onet, Interia, WP czy inne O2.

Żegnam.


----------



## torunczyk

Wątek o metropolii bydgoskiej przyjaźni dwóch miast.



> Din Sevenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Parental Advisory Explicit Content]
> cauboński jest opłacany przez gdańską solidarność
> gnida zrobi wszystko, żeby dowalić Bydgoszczy
> Oby Jasiakiewicz zrobił wystarczająco skuteczny dym, żeby to łyse ścierwo wycofało się rakiem.
> [/PAEL]
Click to expand...

Można kogoś nie lubić, można się z kimś nie zgadzać, ale to chyba przesada.hno:

miesiąc - pm7


----------



## maxwell0

osiedle6 said:


> Jeśli chcesz tylko promować swoje IMO chore teoryjki nawiedzonego umysłu, to znajdź lepsze miejsce np. Onet, Interia, WP czy inne O2.
> 
> Żegnam.


Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi...


----------



## osiedle6

maxwell0 said:


> Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi...


Tak trudno zacytować całą wypowiedź?

Twoja niechęć do mojej osoby odbiera Tobie zdolność rozumowania nawet w tak prostej kwestii jak przenoszenie stolicy do Łodzi lub jak nasz system walutowy reformować mając 18 postów...

EOT.


----------



## 625

osiedle6 said:


> Jeśli chcesz tylko promować swoje IMO chore teoryjki nawiedzonego umysłu, to znajdź lepsze miejsce np. Onet, Interia, WP czy inne O2.
> 
> Żegnam.


7 dni.


----------



## krystiand

torunczyk said:


> Wątek o metropolii bydgoskiej przyjaźni dwóch miast.


Nie to nie jest wątek o przyjaźni dwóch miast, gdzie Ty tam widzisz Toruń? Mamy osobne działy, nikt Was nie zaprasza. Wiecznie ktoś od Was przyjdzie i zaczyna syf, a później się dziwić że komuś z Bydgoszczy nerwy puszczają.

Jak się wydzieliły dwa wątki o ZIT to nagle nie macie u siebie nic merytorycznego do powiedzenia :bash::bash::bash:

PS. Można to było napisać łagodniej, ale marszałek sam się prosi o takie teksty. Przykład z ostatnich dni tylko potwierdza, że marszałek z Torunia zrobi wszystko byle dowalić Bydgoszczy :bash:


----------



## torunczyk

^^Ilekroć wejdę do wątku to wina marszałka i Toruń tamto, albo siamto. Poza tym nie ma tam tabliczki "tylko dla bydgoszczan", a słabe nerwy nikogo nie tłumaczą z wulgarnego języka.


----------



## krystiand

A jest tam tabliczka "mieszkańcu Torunia wejdź do tego wątku"? Forum jest wielkie, znajdźcie sobie inne działy. Wiem, że w Waszym podforum nic się nie dzieje, ale dlaczego ciągle włazicie do bydgoskiego? 
marszałek na każdym kroku próbuje nas oszukać, ale mamy siedzieć cicho, bo Wam to się nie podoba :bash:


----------



## BlazD

Omg...:nuts:

Jako były mieszkaniec i Bydgoszczy, i Torunia mogę powiedzieć, że te wieczne wojenki bydgosko-toruńskie są tyleż żenujące, co irytujące...


----------



## michael_siberia

A czy w wątku jest zakaz wstępu dla osób z Torunia?


----------



## partyzantka

Nie, ale imo powinien.


----------



## krystiand

@Michael - Nie znasz specyfiki tamtego wątku to proszę się nie odzywaj.

Jak się sztucznie próbuje wsadzić do jednej klatki psa i kota to takie wojenki zawsze będą. Szczególnie jak kot ciągle prowokuje (działania marszałka).


----------



## Beck's

Czy ja dobrze widze, ze aby dyskutowac w klubie forum trzeba miec powyzej 100 postow?


----------



## Bastian.

Dobrze widzisz i jest to słuszna decyzja. Ten dział powinien być takim dodatkiem dla piszących na ogólnym forum a były przypadki że to był główny obiekt zainteresowania pewnych osób. Oczywiście od tej zasady powinny być wyjątki.


----------



## pmaciej7

Oprócz miesiąca dla DinSevenna, jeszcze 10 dni dla Madmata za 5 wyciętych postów.

Polecam lekturę zaktualizowanego rankingu.


----------



## spinacz

Chociaż jest postęp, że kolega @torunczyk do końca życia będzie wiedział jak się pisze skrót od tysiąc (nie tyś. a tys.) i za każdym razem jak to będzie pisał przypominać mu się będzie, że nauczył go tego ktoś z Bydgoszczy. 

ps. Kolego @torunczyk, tak na wszelki wypadek, skrót od słowa osiedle to nie oś. a os..
Jakiś pozytywny element współistnienia.


----------



## tur

Rosja vs. Reszta Świata, Chiny vs. USA, Izrael vs. Świat Arabski, Gołota vs. Riddick Bowe, Frank Underwood vs. Petrov - to są pojedynki które interesują świat. Nie Bydgoszcz vs. Toruń o to kto ma dłuższego...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Beck's said:


> Czy ja dobrze widze, ze aby dyskutowac w klubie forum trzeba miec powyzej 100 postow?


czy to będzie jakoś automatycznie blokowane, czy modowie będą tego pilnować?

edit:
prośba o usunięcie
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668228


----------



## Ogg

Beck's said:


> Czy ja dobrze widze, ze aby dyskutowac w klubie forum trzeba miec powyzej 100 postow?





Bastian. said:


> Dobrze widzisz i jest to słuszna decyzja. (...)


Z czystej ciekawości - ta zasada zadziała wstecz? Jeżeli ktoś wypowiedział się tam wcześniej jego posty zostaną usunięte?


----------



## pmaciej7

spinacz said:


> Chociaż jest postęp, że kolega @torunczyk do końca życia będzie wiedział jak się pisze skrót od tysiąc (nie tyś. a tys.) i za każdym razem jak to będzie pisał przypominać mu się będzie, że nauczył go tego ktoś z Bydgoszczy.
> 
> ps. Kolego @torunczyk, tak na wszelki wypadek, skrót od słowa osiedle to nie oś. a os..
> Jakiś pozytywny element współistnienia.


Raz te zaczepki kasowałem bez konsekwencji. Teraz miesiąc.


----------



## bad455

Ogg said:


> Z czystej ciekawości - ta zasada zadziała wstecz? Jeżeli ktoś wypowiedział się tam wcześniej jego posty zostaną usunięte?


Nie. Posty zostaną, ale dostępu nie będzie póki nie dobije do limitu.


----------



## pmaciej7

tur said:


> Rosja vs. Reszta Świata, Chiny vs. USA, Izrael vs. Świat Arabski, Gołota vs. Riddick Bowe, Frank Underwood vs. Petrov - to są pojedynki które interesują świat. Nie Bydgoszcz vs. Toruń o to kto ma dłuższego...


Co zatem sprawiło, że zainteresowałeś się tematem i wyraziłeś swój pogląd?


----------



## tur

Alkohol...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

to może warto przeczytać tytuł?


ps. ze zrozumieniem


----------



## cotinus

Wątek zostanie zamknięty i skasowany za 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Sasza

Havelbue, toczyłeś swój standardowy ferment o teoriach spiskowych, wkurzałeś niemal wszystkich i nawet popierający inną wizję faktów mieli cie dość. Beton był nam łaskawym czyścicielem.


----------



## Han Solo

cotinus said:


> Wątek zostanie zamknięty i skasowany za 3... 2... 1...


Budowlaniec dostanie bana za 3...2...1... :troll:


A tak serio, no było trochę kontrowersyjnych decyzji [sam sie kilka razy burzyłem], ale chyba średnia jakość nie jest taka zła. O ile nie obchodzą mnie tak bardzo decyzje dotyczące czasowych brigów [tutaj ewentualna pomyłka moda nie wiele kosztuje], to decyzje dotyczące bardzo długich brigów, czy oczywiście całkitych banów, powinny być chyba podejmowane dużo, dużo ostrożniej niż często ma to miejsce.


----------



## Haveblue

Kolego, ja przede wszystkim piszę o bardzo niskiej jakości języku (a nie o sobie, czy off-topach) bo ten jest wręcz szokujący a ludzie go używający nie ponoszą żadnych konsekwencji. 

P.S. Off-topy, także te z teoriami spiskowymi mają się bardzo dobrze i nadal w tamtym wątku pojawiają się z równie dużą częstotliwością co w przeszłości, kiedy jeszcze ja tam byłem obecny. Wystarczy w dowolnej chwili poczytać ostatnie 7-8 stron, co odpowiada średnio połowie dnia życia tego wątku.


----------



## Virgileq

SSC to chyba jedyne w polskich internetach miejsce, gdzie udalo sie odeprzec armie rosyjskich trolli i sie z tego powodu bardzo ciesze. Niech tak pozostanie nawet za cene tych twoich skur**synów i innego podobnego mięsa. Nie da sie przeciez pisac w kazdym poscie, ze nie ma w slowniku ludzi kulturalnych slow, ktore mogly by dostatecznie obelzywie okreslic postepowanie przywodcow Rosji.


----------



## stelo

Proszę o usunięcie postów od 1281 do 1287 z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787842&page=65
powielone posty.


----------



## krystiand

Znowu muszę się przypominać


> To jak z tą konsekwencją jest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pmaciej7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raz te zaczepki kasowałem bez konsekwencji. Teraz miesiąc.
> 
> 
> 
> To teraz bądź konsekwentny:
> 
> 
> occur said:
> 
> 
> 
> A teraz podaj jakieś opracowania wiarygodne, które poprą twoje nieuargumentowane niczym wywody. Ja wskażę takie opracowanie: http://www.paiz.gov.pl/files/?id_plik=23923, a ty zapewne wyciągniesz swoje-bydgoskie wnioski
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MajKeR_

Elninio19PL said:


> Chyba Ci się chłopcze coś pomderdało.





Elninio19PL said:


> Powiedz mi Sherlocku


:|


----------



## pmaciej7

krystiand said:


> Znowu muszę się przypominać


Co przypominać?


----------



## krystiand

Wniosek o bycie konsekwentnym. Jedne zaczepki nagradzasz brigem, a drugie ignorujesz.


----------



## pmaciej7

A gdzie te zaczepki?


----------



## krystiand

No to wytłumacz za co dałeś briga Spinaczowi? Za poinformowanie, że nie pisze się tyś. tylko tys. czy za dodanie "że nauczył go tego ktoś z Bydgoszczy"?

Jeśli to drugie to "ty zapewne wyciągniesz swoje-bydgoskie wnioski" też się łapie na minimum ostrzeżenie. A jeśli za to pierwsze to można tylko tak to podsumować: :lol:

PS. I radzę częściej zaglądać do wątku, bo niedługo może znowu zacząć się kolejna wojenka którą próbuje wywołać marszałek Torunia.


----------



## krystiand

@pmaciej7 - jak rozumiem nie masz zamiaru być konsekwentnym?

___
Jak to jest z tym ograniczeniem "od 100 postów w Klub Forum"? To jest ograniczenie systemowe, czy "jak mod zauważy"?


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803856

Proszę o zmianę polla na jawnego. Dzięki.


----------



## Bastian.

krystiand said:


> Jak to jest z tym ograniczeniem "od 100 postów w Klub Forum"? To jest ograniczenie systemowe, czy "jak mod zauważy"?


To pierwsze.


----------



## ixs

^^o ciekawe... te wieksze z niewidzialnych samolotow sie nie mieszcza? Czy po prostu stan obecny robi za male wrazenie na wycieczkach szkolnych?


----------



## krystiand

Bastian. said:


> To pierwsze.


To wtedy nie działa zbyt dobrze 

0 postów, a napisał dzisiaj w Klub Forum


----------



## pmaciej7

dexter2 said:


> Proszę o zmianę polla na jawnego. Dzięki.


Niedasie. Można poll utajnić, ale nie da się go ujawnić. Chyba że adminstrator może, nie pamiętam.



krystiand said:


> To wtedy nie działa zbyt dobrze
> 
> 0 postów, a napisał dzisiaj w Klub Forum


Nie działa.


----------



## Wrocek_fan

Wnioskuję o założenie polla w wątku… [Wrocław] Solpol na Rejestr Zabytków.
Oczywiście pytanie: *Czy Solpol powinien być wpisany do rejestru zabytków*, odpowiedzi *tak* lub *nie*


----------



## NDSCh

Proponuje przenieść posty (1516-1542, 1544-1547, 1549-1563) o antynagrodzie dla strefy i jej otoczeniu z wątku *[Katowice] Muzeum Śląskie* (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=152190&page=79) do wątku *[Katowice] Strefa Kultury i jej bliskie otoczenie* (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498262&page=23).


----------



## grzsul

Ok, może mam mało postów ale jak widzę ogromny burdel w dziale Polska Piłka Nożna to nóż otwiera się w kieszeni. Chyba mod teraz jest ostrożny żeby znowu nie narażać się hejterom.


----------



## partyzantka

Wątek o piłce jest w dziale Hydepark, gdzie w ogóle nie powinieneś móc zaglądać...


----------



## ixs

Troche sie zgubilem... 

Moglby ktos przeniesc 3 ostatnie moje posty stad: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1240557&page=172

tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902452&page=160


----------



## grzsul

partyzantka said:


> Wątek o piłce jest w dziale Hydepark, gdzie w ogóle nie powinieneś móc zaglądać...


Bez urazy ale chyba tak to nie działa. Nie mogę tam pisać ale zaglądać już chyba mogę?


----------



## Zachu.

Nie powinni też zaglądać. Zwyczajnie dział powinien być "niewidzialny" z zewnątrz i wewnątrz jeśli nie zaspamowałeś 100 postami.
Wysyłanie linka komuś kto tu nie zagląda jest bezcelowe.


----------



## letowniak

Drobna sprawa. 
Proszę o przeniesienie postu: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122479051&postcount=703

Do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803633

z góry Dzięki


----------



## b-b tomek

Proszę o dodanie tagów:
słowacja, slovakia, góry 
dla wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804212

i

bielsko-biała, bielsko, góry 
dla wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1806399

_ok.AA._


----------



## Morpheius

Wnioskuję o kilka zmian w dziale toruńskim:

[Toruń] Biznes Park Elana do zamknięcia - obiekt nie powstał i projekt został zarzucony z powodu braku dotacji.

[Toruń] Centrum logistyczne IKEI do zamknięcia - obiekt nie powstał, brak żadnych wieści od ponad 4 lat.

[Toruń] Ojciec Rydzyk buduje kościół do scalenia z [Toruń] Inwestycje redemptorystów
[Toruń] GC Skwer do scalenia z [Toruń] Inwestycje biurowe do 3000m2 i usunięcie z tego ostatniego wyszczególnienia "do 3000 m2", które jest niepotrzebne, wystarczy jeden wątek biurowy, tym bardziej, że żadnych SPEKTAKULARNYCH inwestycji biurowych na razie nie ma.

[Toruń] Biurowiec Marbud - City Center nazwa do zmiany na *Marbud Office Center*, wątek do ukończonych.

[Toruń] Rozbudowa Wydziału MiI można połączyć z [Toruń] Inwestycje i rozwój uczelni

[Toruń] Wyburzają komin do zamknięcia

[Toruń] Kompleks rekreacyjno-handlowy na Jordankach do zamknięcia - powstaje CKK Jordanki

[Toruń] Remont Rynku Nowomiejskiego do skasowania - jeden post ze zdjęciami, których już nie ma.

[Toruń] Jordanki do połączenia z [Toruń] Wielofunkcyjne centrum koncertowo-kongresowe do zmiany nazwy na *[Toruń] Centrum Kulturalno Kongresowe Jordanki*

[Toruń] Budowa kościołów do skasowania, niepotrzebny.

[Toruń] Iluminacja obiektów zabytkowych i nie tylko jak wyżej.

[Toruń] Jakie obiekty (sieci) handlowe powinny pojawić się w Toruniu do skasowania, nic nie wnosi. Ewentualnie do scalenia z inwestycjami.
Generalnie chyba kolega *ak8* gustuje w tworzeniu wątków, które nie są do niczego potrzebne.


----------



## letowniak

letowniak said:


> Drobna sprawa.
> Proszę o przeniesienie postu:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122479051&postcount=703
> Do wątku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803633
> 
> z góry Dzięki


Ponawiam prośbę jednak tym razem już bez podziękowań  

i kolejne przesunięcie postu 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122538040&postcount=671
do wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805463


----------



## dkt1984

Proszę o przeniesienie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122535177&postcount=2376 i dwóch kolejnych postów tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569888&page=37


----------



## Sławek

Skoro moderator zdecydował się wyciąć mój końcowy post o fotografii i broniący finalnie Rzecznika (enfant_terrible), to dlaczego zostawiono całą resztę?
Jeśli ciąć, to wszystko co związane z dyskusją o fotografii ze statywu w Metrze.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=1075
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=1076
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=1077


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Sławek;122546515 said:


> Skoro moderator zdecydował się wyciąć mój końcowy post o fotografii i broniący finalnie Rzecznika (enfant_terrible), to dlaczego zostawiono całą resztę?
> Jeśli ciąć, to wszystko co związane z dyskusją o fotografii ze statywu w Metrze.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=1075
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=1076
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=1077



Jak już wycinać OT to cały, włącznie z "postami broniącymi rzecznika". Rzecznik jak będzie chciał, to obroni się sam, a kasowanie tylko części postów jest nie fair wobec tej strony dyskusji, której nie daje się szansy sprostować nieprawdziwych zarzutów pod jej adresem. 

Fr. M


----------



## Sławek

^^

O tym właśnie piszę. Na koniec skomentowałem całość odnosząc się m.in do spraw bezpieczeństwa w metrze i to wyleciało. Stąd moje mocne zdziwienie i mój post tu.


----------



## Asinus

^^
Posty wydzielone w nowy wątek na podforum fotograficznym:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807367


----------



## krystiand

^^ Ale *Miasta polskie* to bardziej do zdjęć, a nie dyskusji (no dyskusji o zdjęciach też). Przenieś dział 4 piętra na dół do *Fotoforum*


----------



## bloniaq_s8

można przeczyścić czas na śmiech z religii? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122548491#post122548491 

i prośba o zwrócenie uwagi osobom wrzucającym takowe posty.


----------



## MT

Agitacja polityczna:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122576459&postcount=1254

Proszę o usunięcie posta.


----------



## Asinus

Rady jednostek pomocniczych gminy nie należą do obszaru działalności politycznej, tylko to działalność społeczników, tak wiec wniosek jest bezzasadny.


----------



## MT

Aha. Czyli taki np. kandydat na prezydenta - wystarczy, że ogłosi że jest społecznikiem a nie politykiem i już może zaśmiecać forum wyborczym spamem? OK.


----------



## Asinus

Wiesz czym się zajmują rady dzielnic i osiedli? Takimi rzeczami jak:

- budową chodnika pod przychodnią;
- postawieniem kilku nowych ławek w parku;
- organizacją osiedlowego festynu;
- organizacją sąsiedzkiego kiermaszu garażowego;
- opiniowaniem rozkładów jazdy autobusów;
- i tym podobne.

No naprawdę wielka polityka. :| To są działania zupełnie przyziemne i bezinteresowne. Związane najczęściej z działalnością NGO-sów. To zupełnie co innego niż podstawa, dla której obowiązuje zakaz politykowania. Podobnie jest z budżetem obywatelskim. To sfera publiczna i forma demokracji bezpośredniej, a wątki o nim normalnie funkcjonują w działach merytorycznych. Trzeba więc to umieć rozgraniczyć.


----------



## Kubael

Proszę o dodanie tagów: Szczawnica, Pieniny do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510119

oraz o dodanie tagów: Londyn, London do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807672

_ok.AA._


----------



## dexter2

Koleś spamuje postami w każdym wątku, wszędzie ta sama ocena: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122475446&highlight=poland#post122475446


----------



## MajKeR_

Hoho, nie wiedziałem, że jestem politykiem! Bo uczestniczę w procesach decyzyjnych na zebraniach wiejskich :nuts:


----------



## -PePe-

Wątek do usunięcia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807984


----------



## Angulo

Czemu nie ma już opcji szybkiej odpowiedzi???


----------



## ixs

jest, wlasnie z niej korzystam. Nie nacisnales na "belce" szybkiej odpowiedzi tej podwojnej strzalki (po prawej jej stronie?) Ona chowa cala sekcje.


----------



## Sponsor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122653985#post122653985

Dziecinne przekomarzanki nie na temat. 



inforobert said:


> Ciebie pojebało.





inforobert said:


> NFZ/ZUS, rocznie zabierają mnie i żonie ~15 tyś złotych. W dupie mam taką opiekę socjalną, wolę sam odkładać.


----------



## Virgileq

Prosze o podpielegnowanie moderatorskie watku ukrainskiego. 
Poki co - dotad: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122665212&postcount=58569

wstecz jakies 10 stron.


----------



## zonc

Co się stało z BETONEM?


----------



## chauffeur

zonc said:


> Co się stało z BETONEM?


In the brig - więc pewnie kruszeje. 
:troll:


----------



## Polex

^^^^ Przejął się rekordem wykopaliskowym.


----------



## Bastian.

Spamer do zbanowania.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1205051


----------



## ryjek

Nie uważacie, że przydałby się na Klubie thread typu "current events" - taki śmietnik do komentowania "informacji dnia" - takiej jak dzisiaj ta katastrofa germanwings?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

nie


----------



## michael_siberia

Już jest, w dziale Ekonomia, Biznes, Polityka. Nosi nazwę "Wydarzenia". Do znalezienia w spisie treści z "kwadratowym" opisem Świat. 

Wrocławskie znajdy w ogólnym dziale śląskim (tylko na pierwszych 6 stronach):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450505
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=713498
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354295
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404044
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=193891
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=368107
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339669
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396177
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725798
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421077
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784684
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1717301
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1367879
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608553
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577472
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1697031
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871892
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695880
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1537702
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578639
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1369591
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406081
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1072755

A tu jest katowicka znajda:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1316807


----------



## bloniaq_s8

wnoszę o briga za politykowanie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122687869&postcount=21683


----------



## Bastian.

A ja jestem temu przeciwny. Dobry dowcip o naszych politykach.


----------



## Wilku88

bloniaq_s8 said:


> wnoszę o briga za politykowanie:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122687869&postcount=21683


Jak by było o Kaczyńskim albo Krulu, to sam byś pewnie przyklasnął.


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=367365
na 
Żużlowy Stadion Miejski Stal

nazwa bardziej poprawna "politycznie" dla co niektórych


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Wilku88 said:


> Jak by było o Kaczyńskim albo Krulu, to sam byś pewnie przyklasnął.


to też bym zgłosił, ale w dobrej księdze napisaleś więc nic nie powiem...


----------



## redzik

letowniak said:


> Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=367365
> na
> Żużlowy Stadion Miejski Stal
> 
> nazwa bardziej poprawna "politycznie" dla co niektórych


Żeby nikt się nie czepiał, to trzeba zmienić na nazwę oficjalną: Stadion Miejski „STAL” źródło


----------



## Zygmuntjr

Proszę o dodanie tagów: 

nowy sącz, krakow

dla wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=163766

Dziękuję.

_ok.AA_


----------



## Bastian.

Ech* bloniaq* naprawdę przesadzasz. To był tylko żart na temat metra w którym to żarcie "brały udział" te 2 kobiety. Nie uważam aby to miało związek z polityką.


----------



## kornik rz

del, nie ta księga


----------



## mista115

Nie mogę łączyć się z forum poprzez swoje IP - zostałem prawdopodobnie zablokowany? Dlaczego? Jestem raczej szarym użytkownikiem,chyba że jest coś o czym nie wiem.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Bastian. said:


> Ech* bloniaq* naprawdę przesadzasz. To był tylko żart na temat metra w którym to żarcie "brały udział" te 2 kobiety. Nie uważam aby to miało związek z polityką.


a ja nie uważam, żeby Twoje zdanie coś tu zmieniało, ale Ty musisz zawsze te swoje 3 grosze wtrącić.


----------



## 625

mista115 said:


> Nie mogę łączyć się z forum poprzez swoje IP - zostałem prawdopodobnie zablokowany? Dlaczego? Jestem raczej szarym użytkownikiem,chyba że jest coś o czym nie wiem.


Mamy automatyczną bazę blokady spamu, więc byłbyś zablokowany również na wielu portalach.


----------



## meeting

^^
Kuriozum.
Nie pisze-robi spam.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Czy któryś z moderatorów mógłby na moment wpaść do wątku [Kraków] DOT Office | Czerwone Maki - U/C i spacyfikować offtopic rozpoczęty od postu #79 przez użytkownika *TheonGreyjoy*? (czyli prawdopodobnie Hextora...)


----------



## kornik rz

Proszę dodać tagi: rzeszów, mwm architekci

do: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803633

Dziękuję.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Byłem stanowczo przeciw od samoego początku, ale nie da się tego ani czytać, ani brać udziału w dyskusji i w ogóle o tym myśleć... Bardzo proszę o rozpatrzenie zamknięcia wątku o M2 w Warszawie. Przynajmniej do wakacji, żeby nastroje się ostudziły i kazdy przyzwyczaił się, że ta linia już jest i nic się tam raczej nie zmieni. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477094&page=1090


----------



## andymoon3

Witam 
Proszę o interwencje.



bitcity said:


> Metropolia


----------



## krystiand

^^ Ostatnio jeden z Torunia nie dostał briga za podobny tekst w wątku o Bydgoszczy. Ciekawe jak tym razem będzie z konsekwencją? :lol:


----------



## andymoon3

krystiand said:


> ^^ Ostatnio jeden z Torunia nie dostał briga za podobny tekst w wątku o Bydgoszczy. Ciekawe jak tym razem będzie z konsekwencją? :lol:


To nie chodzi tylko o jeden raz.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## arafat11

^^
a konkretnie o co chodzi? bo nie bardzo rozumiem...


----------



## krystiand

andymoon3 said:


> To nie chodzi tylko o jeden raz.
> Pozdrawiam


A myślisz, że o tym o czym piszę to było raz? :lol:


----------



## Clath

Proszę o dodanie tagów: 

Jelenia Góra, Szklarska Poręba, Karpacz
dla tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475527

Jelenia Góra, Galeria Sudecka, Echo
dla tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544808

Jelenia Góra, Nowy Rynek
dla tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1242297

Jelenia Góra, Hampton
dla tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=880024
+ proponuję usunięcie tagu "Centrum Handlowe" (przekwalifikowanie budowli)

Bardzo dziękuje(my)


----------



## krystiand

Wybaczcie post pod postem

Toruński troll wrócił


Madmat said:


> rąbnij się w ten pusty łeb :slap:


----------



## pmaciej7

bitcity said:


> Metropolia


Zaczepki = 6. brig = ban



Madmat said:


> rąbnij się w ten pusty łeb :slap:


Zaczepki = 4. brig = ban



krystiand said:


> ^^ Ostatnio jeden z Torunia nie dostał briga za podobny tekst w wątku o Bydgoszczy. Ciekawe jak tym razem będzie z konsekwencją? :lol:


Zaczepki nigdy się dobrze nie kończą. 3 dni.


----------



## krystiand

Pmaciej7 dał za to briga. Niech mi ktoś znajdzie tutaj zaczepki:


spinacz said:


> Chociaż jest postęp, że kolega @torunczyk do końca życia będzie wiedział jak się pisze skrót od tysiąc (nie tyś. a tys.) i za każdym razem jak to będzie pisał przypominać mu się będzie, że nauczył go tego ktoś z Bydgoszczy.
> 
> ps. Kolego @torunczyk, tak na wszelki wypadek, skrót od słowa osiedle to nie oś. a os..
> Jakiś pozytywny element współistnienia.


Za to już briga nie chciał dać. "Przewinienie" podobne jak spinacza, dodatkowo occur trolluje bydgoskie wątki:


occur said:


> A teraz podaj jakieś opracowania wiarygodne, które poprą twoje nieuargumentowane niczym wywody. Ja wskażę takie opracowanie: http://www.paiz.gov.pl/files/?id_plik=23923, a ty zapewne wyciągniesz swoje-bydgoskie wnioski


Ale oczywiście Pmaciej7 nie potrafi uzasadnić dlaczego jednemu daje briga, drugiego trollującemu po bydgoskich wątkach nie. Ale jak ktoś zwraca uwagę to od razu dostaje briga:


krystiand said:


> ^^ Ostatnio jeden z Torunia nie dostał briga za podobny tekst w wątku o Bydgoszczy. Ciekawe jak tym razem będzie z konsekwencją? :lol:





pmaciej7 said:


> Zaczepki nigdy się dobrze nie kończą. 3 dni.


3 dni za urojone zaczepki. Dlaczego tak mało? Kolejny raz zapytam - gdzie widzisz zaczepki w poście spinacza? I kolejny raz zapytam - dlaczego occur może sobie trollować w bydgoskich wątkach?

___


michael_siberia said:


> Ale głupia decyzja. icard: To jest tak naprawdę kara za wytykanie stronniczości w moderowaniu.


Dam Ci radę - lepiej nie komentuj decyzji pmacieja, bo dostaniesz briga 

*A teraz czekam na kolejnego briga za zaczepki. Jako, że kolejne brigi nic nie pomogą (zaczepki będą dalej) i dodatkowo będzie to mój 3 brig to należy mi się ban.*



pmaciej7 said:


> Przeczytaj sobie, w jakim kontekście było użyte słowo "konsekwencja" przeze mnie, a w jakim przez drugą osobę. Jeżeli druga osoba udaje, że tego nie rozumie, to co ja na to mogę poradzić?


Doskonale rozumiałem co tam napisałeś. To Ty nie rozumiesz, że wymagam od Ciebie konsekwencji. Brak konsekwencji potwierdza tylko te narzekania na Ciebie jako moderatora. Mam wrażenie, że do Ciebie są największe pretensje. Teraz zastosuj się do tego pogrubionego inaczej będzie potwierdzenie, że na moderatora się nie nadajesz.

:goodbye:


----------



## michael_siberia

Przecież pmaciej7 przed laty sam napisał, że nie nadaje się na moderatora.


----------



## Czifo

michael_siberia said:


> Przecież pmaciej7 przed laty sam napisał, że nie nadaje się na moderatora.


----------



## pmaciej7

michael_siberia said:


> Przecież pmaciej7 przed laty sam napisał, że nie nadaje się na moderatora.


Kiedy, gdzie i w jakm kontekście?


----------



## pmaciej7

krystiand said:


> ...


Dalej udajesz wariata...

1. Niejaki spinacz w wątku o metropolii bydgoskiej raczył napisać (moderatorzy mogą obejrzeć):



> A ja odpiszę, bo bo mnie to wnerwia. Kolego @torunczyk w słowie tysiąc nie ma literki "ś". Skrót od tysiąc to - "tys.". Zakuj to sobie na całe życie. Chociaż czegoś od Bydgoszczy się nauczysz.


Merytoryczne jek diabli, wręcz kluczowe dla rozwoju metropolii. Skasowałem to bez - skup się - wyciągania jakichkolwiek konsekwencji.

Po skasowaniu napisał to samo w którejś z ksiąg. I za to dostał briga. 


2. Jeżeli uważasz, że to:



occur said:


> A teraz podaj jakieś opracowania wiarygodne, które poprą twoje nieuargumentowane niczym wywody. Ja wskażę takie opracowanie: http://www.paiz.gov.pl/files/?id_plik=23923, a ty zapewne wyciągniesz swoje-bydgoskie wnioski


jest jakimkolwiek wybrykiem, w dodatku takim samym jak poprzedni, to możesz tak sobie uważać. Tylko nie musisz o tym informować co dwie strony. Wniosek nieuwzględniony, sprawa zamknięta.


----------



## krystiand

Znaczy wtedy były zaczepki, teraz ich nie ma. Ciekawe, bo wtedy nie miałem zamiaru zaczepiać, teraz mam :lol:


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przeniesienie poniższego wątku do inwestycji zakończonych.

*[Wola] Karolkowa Business Park [w budowie] *

Dzięki!

^^
OK - S.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Sobol (Miki) said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji o Inwestycji przy Ul. Gdańskiej tj. Posty: 16219-16224 , 16226 , 16229-16246 oraz 16248 z wątku [Bydgoszcz] Rewaloryzacja Starego Miasta
> 
> do nowego wątku [Bydgoszcz] Rewaloryzacja Śródmiescia
> 
> Posty 16249 , 16251 , 16252 i 16253 wynikające z dyskusji o przeniesieniu IMO do usunięcia
> 
> Tak samo z moim pierwszym postem w nowym wątku, Dziękuję
> 
> EDIT: Prosze również o otagowanie watku, póki co ,,Bydgoszcz" i ,,Śródmieście". Dziękuję jeszcze raz.


Nie wiem czy mój post zniknął w gąszczu innych, w każdym razie dla pewności przypne.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Niech ktoś usunie spam tego usera:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1207383


----------



## Kpc21

Ktoś nie rozumie 100 lat planowania: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123009991&postcount=6771

I psuje klimat w tym vondq


----------



## Virgileq

Przyzwyczaj sie. Ten uzytkownik nie czuje klimatu wielu watkow.


----------



## kornik rz

Proszę o dodanie tagów:

Kielce, Sandomierz, Rzeszów, Przemyśl, Zamość, Chełm, Białystok, Łomża, Suwałki, Elbląg, Polska Wschodnia, turystyka, rower

do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811320


----------



## Asinus

Gotowe.


----------



## Bastian.

Posty do skasowania.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123109192&postcount=16776
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123110917&postcount=16777


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1810133
za Sobolem przypominam o otagowanie wątku.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

^^I przeniesieniu postów jeszcze 


Sobol (Miki) said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji o Inwestycji przy Ul. Gdańskiej tj. Posty: 16219-16224 , 16226 , 16229-16246 oraz 16248 z wątku [Bydgoszcz] Rewaloryzacja Starego Miasta
> 
> do nowego wątku [Bydgoszcz] Rewaloryzacja Śródmiescia
> 
> Posty 16249 , 16251 , 16252 i 16253 wynikające z dyskusji o przeniesieniu IMO do usunięcia
> 
> Tak samo z moim pierwszym postem w nowym wątku, Dziękuję
> 
> EDIT: Prosze również o otagowanie watku, póki co ,,Bydgoszcz" i ,,Śródmieście". Dziękuję jeszcze raz.


----------



## res_rustica

*zapytanie o wątek*

Witam ! W sierpniu minionego 2014 roku zwróciłem się do 625 gdzie ewentualnie przenieść ten wątek, widząc że jakoś nie rusza z miejsca. Spodziewałem się jakiejś "burzy mózgów" a tutaj niestety słaby odzew ... Szukałem swojego czasu w sieci forum dla biologów gdzie można by poczytać co ludzie sądzą/wiedzą na temat ewolucji, mechanizmu powstawania nowych gatunków z uwzględnieniem powstania gatunku ludzkiego i jego statusu w świecie żywym.

Interesująca dla mnie jest próba prześledzenia, porównania pod kątem wzorców zachowania (bo te chyba tylko są jedyną dostępną do obserwacji pochodną stanów/procesów psychicznych) czynności takich jak np. budowanie gniazd przez ptaki i pracy człowieka (na przykład budowa domu czy mostu). 

Zdaję sobie sprawę, że stawianie takiego pytania w sieci jest trochę ryzykowne i może wcale nie rozwiewać wątpliwości wręcz przeciwnie. Dla tego pozostawiam do uznania osobom kompetentnym na Forum losy tego wątku (ewentualne jego przeniesienie do Klubu)  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745720


----------



## hal

Prośba o tag gdańsk http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1621453

_ok.AA._


----------



## Sulej

Proszę o zmianę tytułu tego wątku na: [Szczepin]Budynek biurowo-usługowy Omex Braniborska
Propozycja pierwszego posta tutaj.


----------



## TETA

Proszę o dodanie tagu 'radom' 'mazowieckie' do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812918


----------



## Sławek

Warszawa:
Śródmieście] Biurowiec Plac Zamkowy - Senatorska 2 [w budowie]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1418100&page=154
i wcześniejsze strony

Proszę o przeczyszczenie, bo zaczyna przypominać to forum Onetu.


----------



## MichalJ

Bo ktoś śmiał skrytykować ten budynek?


----------



## Sławek

MichalJ said:


> Bo ktoś śmiał skrytykować ten budynek?


Nie chodzi o krytykę, tylko sposób wypowiedzi. Nie dostrzegasz różnicy? 
Wątki drogowe są bardziej uporządkowane i merytoryczne. Tu jak na HP, śmiechy chichy, porównywaki do tarcz antyrakietowych, dyskusja o Nowej Pradze, 
ciągłe i niekończące sie dyskusje o tym jakby fajnie wyglądało z zmiejszym dachem (fajnie zgoda, ale jest większy i tak już będzie, zostąło zaakceptowane. 
Cos takiego to na HP się nadaje, nie do wątku o budowie). Dyskusja o historii Warszawy jeszcze ujdzie...


----------



## Rodada

Można Sieradz dla wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452642&page=55 [LK 14] Łódź - Tuplice 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642472 [DK83] Turek - Sieradz

_ok.AA._


----------



## frees

Proszę o dodanie tagu częstochowa do wątków:
[Częstochowa] DL Center Point, "Sezam" Jagiellońska
[LK 1] Koluszki - Katowice
[Częstochowa]

_ok.AA._


----------



## krakusek

Zapewne sprawa była wałkowana już tysiąc sto razy w wątku o reformie, ale wydaje mi się, że brakło logiki w opisach podforów działu Inwestycje w Polsce.

Czy zamiast tego:
Łódzkie, Mazowsze, Podlasie
Lubelskie, Małopolska, Podkarpacie i Świętokrzyskie
Pomorze, Warmia i Mazury
Śląsk
Wielkopolska, Kujawy, Lubuskie

Powinno imo być tak:
Łódzkie, Mazowieckie, Podlaskie
Lubelskie, Małopolskie, Podkarpackie i Świętokrzyskie
Zachodniopomorskie, Pomorskie, Warmińsko-mazurskie
Dolnośląskie, Górnośląskie
Wielkopolskie, Kujawsko-pomorskie, Lubuskie


----------



## pmaciej7

krakusek said:


> Zapewne sprawa była wałkowana już tysiąc sto razy w wątku o reformie,


Była. I tam jest miejsce na takie dyskusje.


----------



## syntech2

*Zapomniałem hasła*

Tu* Syntech*

Jak tytuł wskazuje nagle zapomniałem hasła i nie mogę się zalogować na moje konto. 

Proszę administrację o podanie hasła na priva.

Jak się zaloguję na stare konto, skasujcie lub zbanujcie syntech2.

Pozdrawiam, Karol.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ A nie możesz zresetować hasła? ;]


----------



## Syntech

*Po problemie*

^^
^^
Udało mi się w końcu (po wielu próbach) wpisać prawidłowe hasło.

*Przepraszam za zamieszanie.*

^^ No właśnie w resecie miałem od dawna nieużywane konto pocztowe, teraz to zmieniłem.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

to teraz ban za podwójne konto!!


:troll:


----------



## krakusek

pmaciej7 said:


> Była. I tam jest miejsce na takie dyskusje.


Chętnie bym tam swoją propozycję przedstawił, ale wątek jest zamknięty.
Ale spokojnie, nie zamierzam wojować aby to zmienić


----------



## PW1977

Czy można to usunąć?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1014331&page=100

[...]

usunięte, pm7


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Sobol (Miki) said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji o Inwestycji przy Ul. Gdańskiej tj. Posty: 16219-16224 , 16226 , 16229-16246 oraz 16248 z wątku [Bydgoszcz] Rewaloryzacja Starego Miasta
> 
> do nowego wątku [Bydgoszcz] Rewaloryzacja Śródmiescia
> 
> Posty 16249 , 16251 , 16252 i 16253 wynikające z dyskusji o przeniesieniu IMO do usunięcia
> 
> Tak samo z moim pierwszym postem w nowym wątku, Dziękuję
> 
> EDIT: Prosze również o otagowanie watku, póki co ,,Bydgoszcz" i ,,Śródmieście". Dziękuję jeszcze raz.


Trochę mi już głupio przypominać

zrobione - pm7


----------



## erbse

Cześć! Te tematy mogą zostać połączone dwa astrofizyka, proszę? Myślę, że to ma sens.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1240557
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902452

Tytuł powinien być: *[Astrofizyka] Eksploracja kosmosu i wszechświat*

Dzięki!

==
Hi! Can the two astrophysics topics be merged, please? I think that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## filosss

Prośba o przeniesienie do ukończonych: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079791&page=33

Od zakończenia prac remontowych minęło bodajże 2 lata, a kolejnych etapów prac na dzień dzisiejszy nie widać...


----------



## toonczyk

erbse said:


> Hi! Can the two astrophysics topics be merged, please? I think that makes sense. Thanks!


I think it's been discussed before, those two threads are on two different topics, one is supposed to be generally about science, the other specifically about space exploration.


----------



## aajanek

Uprzejmie proszę o utworzenie wątków:
"[Busko - Zdrój Infrrastruktura turystyczna i obiekty uzdrowiskowe"
"[Busko - Zdrój Obiekty użyteczności publicznej"
"[Busko - Zdrój Przestrzeń publiczna"
oraz o uporządkowanie wątku "[Busko - Zdrój] Infrastruktura drogowa" poprzez usunięcie postów #1 - #4, #6, #7, #9 (nieaktualne i niewiele wnoszące do dyskusji) oraz #16, #17 i #21 (prawa autorskie).

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## michael_siberia

Usunięcie pierwszego postu skutkowałoby usunięciem całego wątku  A nowe wątki sam możesz założyć, jeśli chcesz.


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=801392&page=231

Polityka...


----------



## aajanek

michael_siberia said:


> Usunięcie pierwszego postu skutkowałoby usunięciem całego wątku  A nowe wątki sam możesz założyć, jeśli chcesz.


W takim razie proszę o usunięcie podanych prócz pierwszego.

W których działach powinienem te wątki utworzyć? "[Busko - Zdrój] Obiekty użyteczności publicznej" dałem do "Lubelskie, Małopolska, Podkarpacie i Świętokrzyskie". Z pozostałymi się wacham.


----------



## grzeg40

Prosze zrobienie porządku w wątku S8 Marki - Radzymin. Ostatnie dwie strony to jakiś bełkot o motorach, kaskach itp. Nic na temat.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie ta księga. Sprawy drogowe załatwia się w dedykowanej księdze.


----------



## salto_angel

W tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1814688 

Proszę o:
- zmianę tytułu na: [Bytom] Remonty kamienic i zabytków
- dodanie tagów: bytom, kamienice, remonty, zabytki, renowacje 

Dziękuję


----------



## Virgileq

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123642626&postcount=731

dluga lista przewinien w zaledwie jednym poscie


----------



## ps-man

Ban, nie ma co się certolić.


----------



## QWERTY

Z wątku [S12/17/19] Obwodnica Lublina któryś z modów usunął wpis odnoszący się do sposobu zaprojektowania oświetlenia węzłów. Rozumiem, że projekt jest idealny, na miarę naszych czasów i możliwości, a jakakolwiek konstruktywna krytyka jest niedozwolona??
A może zamiast kasować całość można było gdzieś to przenieść, skoro już ktoś uznał, że to OT? hno:


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o przeniesienie postów 
Od http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123636580&postcount=368
do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123654383&postcount=371
do właściwego wątku, kasując ostatni z postów. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123675618#post123675618


----------



## BRV

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123680945#post123680945

proszę o przeklejenie mojego posta na sam poczatek wątku i zastąpieniem nim posta użytkownika Miglanc 

z góry dziękuję


----------



## bloniaq_s8

napinki kibolsko-kibicowskie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=2574


----------



## krystiand

Napinki? :nuts:

Napinki to były w wątku o cyrku, znaczy Stadionie Narodowym po zawodach żużlowych i nikt tego nie zgłaszał


----------



## RideBike

Nie chce się usprawiedliwiać, bo sam wrzuciłem informacje o zmarłym kibicu, ale widze, ze posty usuniete. 

Nie bylo zadnej napinki, jedynie przekrzykiwanie sie typu powinien strzelac, czy nie powinien.

Wiele gorszych postow jest pisanych przy okazji chocby meczow ligi mistrzow....


----------



## bloniaq_s8

krystiand said:


> Napinki to były w wątku o cyrku, znaczy Stadionie Narodowym po zawodach żużlowych i nikt tego nie zgłaszał


a co? księga była zamknięta? ja byłem po kilku głębszych i kilkunastu płytszych więc nie czułem się upoważniony


----------



## krystiand

Podobnie jak 90% kibiców :nuts:


----------



## takisobiektoś

bloniaq_s8 said:


> a co? księga była zamknięta? ja byłem po kilku głębszych i kilkunastu płytszych więc nie czułem się upoważniony


Dobra, dobra. Zamiast zasłaniać się kilkoma głębszymi powiedz szczerze , że strach przed pracodawcą nie pozwolił Ci się nabijać wtedy z Narodowego :lol:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ Nie prawda... do dzisiaj się śmieje z tego co zrobili :lol:


----------



## pg87

W tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228060&page=599 skasowano krótką wymianę zdań wynikającą z filmiku nt roszczeń do nieruchomości i działek w Warszawie, także na Placu Defilad. Skasowano również mój post, który zawierał w sobie dośc sporo informacji na ten temat w kontekście umów zawartych przez Polskę o czym większość ludzi nie ma bladego pojęcia a stawia to roszczenia w zupełnie nowym świetle. Wg mnie był on wartościowy dla tego wątku, co potwierdzają opinię innych forumowiczów. Kto i dlaczego go wykasował?


----------



## Asinus

Nie ja moderuję tamten wątek, aczkolwiek pozwolę sobie wtrącić, że wiedza o układach indemnizacyjnych to nie jest coś bardzo odkrywczego, choć różni michalkiewiczowie próbują te oczywistości przekuwać w teorie spisku.  A problem jest mianowicie taki, że one się odnoszą do utraconego mienia cudzoziemców, a nie mienia obywateli polskich, który potem wyemigrowali. Generalnie jest taki wątek o stosunkach polsko-żydowskich w dziale ekonomia, biznes, polityka i tam można ewentualnie studiować problematykę reprywatyzacji mienia pożydowskiego. Wątki w subforach regionalnych co do zasady są o inwestycjach.


----------



## Han Solo

Asinus said:


> Nie ja moderuję tamten wątek, aczkolwiek pozwolę sobie wtrącić, że wiedza o układach indemnizacyjnych to nie jest coś bardzo odkrywczego, choć różni michalkiewiczowie próbują te oczywistości przekuwać w teorie spisku.  A problem jest mianowicie taki, że one się odnoszą do utraconego mienia cudzoziemców, a nie mienia obywateli polskich, który potem wyemigrowali. Generalnie jest taki wątek o stosunkach polsko-żydowskich w dziale ekonomia, biznes, polityka i tam można ewentualnie studiować problematykę reprywatyzacji mienia pożydowskiego. Wątki w subforach regionalnych co do zasady są o inwestycjach.


Nie wiem, co konkretnie było w tamtym poście, ale nie da się ukryć, że kwestia roszczeń jest trwale i nierozerwalnie związana z mocą i niemocą inwestycyjną na pl. Defilad. Poruszenie tematyki roszczeń w tamtym wątku wydaje się być uzasadnione i nie może być traktowane jako offtop.


*Edit:*

Sprawa się wyjaśniła: 



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Posty nie dotyczące Placu Defilad nawet pośrednio znalazły się w stosunkach polsko-żydowskich:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568829&page=38


----------



## pg87

Niestety sprawa się NIE wyjaśniła.
Skoro już został ze mnie zdjęty ban to pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć.

*Asinus* - jak widać dla ciebie kwestia umów indemnizacyjnych jest bardzo odkrywcza bo swoją wypowiedzią pokazałeś, że nie masz pojęcia czym one są. Polecam więcej czytania i pogłębiania swojej wiedzy a mniej emocji, ideologizowania i doszukiwania się teorii spiskowych. Może lubisz się zaczytywać w Michalkiewiczu, nie wnikam w przeciwieństwie do ciebie w poglądy polityczne. Sądząc po wypowiedziach innych forumowiczów, kwestia umów indemnizacyjnych nie była im znana. Spróbuję ci więc po krótce wytłumaczyć czym są owe umowy: otóż nie dotyczą one 'cudzoziemców'. Dotyczą one obywateli 14 państw zachodnich ale też Polaków którzy do dnia podpisania umowy z danym państwem uzyskali jego obywatelstwo. Przypominam, że owe umowy zawierano aż do lat 70tych. Jakie to ma skutki dla Polski, ano takie, że wiele osób, które wyemigrowały z Polski i ich potomkowie nie mają prawa do odszkodowań bo już je uzyskali. Powtórzę raz jeszcze: obywatele polscy, którzy do dnia podpisania umowy indemnizacyjnej uzyskali obywatelstwo jednego z państw sygnatariuszy tracą zdolność do ubiegania się o odszkodowania. Owe umowy NIE dotyczą wyłącznie kwestii mienia pożydowskiego co próbujesz, posługując się kłamstwem bądź niewiedzą wmawiać. Widzisz, dowiedziałeś się czegoś nowego. 

*BETON BRUT* - przeniesienie mojego posta do dyskusji o stosunkach polsko żydowskich jest kuriozalne. Przecież mówię o umowach dotyczących 14 państw i Państwa Polskiego a nie o umowie polsko-izraelskiej. Oczywiście dotyczy ona również części polskich Żydów ale nie tylko i nie przede wszystkim! Czy znasz z imienia i nazwiska każdą osobę mającą roszczenia do Placu Defilad? Czy każda z tych osób mieszka w Polsce? Czy ma polskie obywatelstwo a nie obywatelstwo jednego z tych 14 państw? Czy znasz ich sytuację prawną? Nie. Więc dlaczego twierdzisz, że moja wypowiedź nie ma nic wspólnego z Placem Defilad?? Dodam jeszcze, że przenosząc moją wypowiedź zrobiłeś to bardzo niedokładnie no ale gdybyś przeniósł ją zbyt skrupulatnie musiałbyś ujawnić prawdziwy powód zbrigowania prawda?

Wracając do tego od czego zacząłem czyli do zbrigowania mnie to nie wiem czy inicjatywa wyszła od *Asinusa* czy od *BETON BRUT*, bo w cenzurowaniu osób z którymi się nie zgadzacie możecie sobie podać rękę. Zadziwia mnie powód: 'POLITYKA W SYGNATURZE'. Wytłumaczcie mi proszę gdzie można znaleźć zalecenia i wytyczne co może a co nie może znajdować się w sygnaturze?? Owy powód tym bardziej zadziwia iż na forum nie brakuje użytkowników którzy mają w awatarze polityków począwszy od R.Dutkiewicza skończywszy na L.Balcerowiczu. Czy flaga Polski w awatarze to jest polityka czy nie? A cytat z wiceprezydenta miasta stołecznego Warszawy jest sygnaturą polityczną czy nie? Obawiam się, że sygnaturą polityczną jest to co pasuje pod z góry założoną tezę prawda? Bawi mnie wasze infantylne zachowanie no ale jak widać niektórzy nie mogą sobie odmówić frajdy zbrigowania forumowicza z którym się nie zgadzają bo dla nich jest to jak solidne przedłużenie ich ........ego:lol:


----------



## Asinus

To że chodzi nie tylko o cudzoziemców, ale też byłych obywateli polskich, którzy w odpowiednim momencie zmienili obywatelstwo to niuans. I oczywiście, że nie dotyczą tylko Żydów, ale skoro dyskusja na nich zeszła to niezobowiązująco rzuciłem propozycję o wątku na temat stosunków z nimi. Jak masz lepszy pomysł to zaproponuj inny wątek zamiast się niepotrzebnie spinać. Ja się akurat zgadzam, że dyskusja na ten temat jest interesująca, bo aż z ciekawości zajrzałem w te początkowo skasowane posty. Nie trzeba od razu krzyczeć o cenzurze, gdy chodzi o sprawy o znaczeniu stricte porządkowym i jak najbardziej do wyjaśnienia. Po to jest ta księga aby załatwiać takie sprawy w drodze dialogu.


----------



## 625

pg87 said:


> Wracając do tego od czego zacząłem czyli do zbrigowania mnie to nie wiem czy inicjatywa wyszł


Wyszła ode mnie. Miałeś hasło jednego z kandydatów. Jak masz wnioski o brigi dla posiadaczy polityków w avatarze, to dawaj.



> *GUIDELINES:*
> 
> 
> • Signature lines may be up to 5 vertical lines of default sized (vB size 2) text, vertical spacing included. (at 1024x768 resolution, default IE or Firefox font)
> 
> • *No text over vB size 3 is allowed, no exceptions. If your text size is set to vB size 3, you may only use 3 vertical lines, vertical spacing included. *
> 
> • Signature lines should not have nationalistic, combative, racist or any other kind of commentary which may offend others.
> 
> • Signature lines are not permitted to include embedded coding (except for web links), attachments, links which trigger a download or any other kind of disruptive or involuntary action to either SSC's of our endusers' property.
> 
> • Signatures which use a 'rainbow' color effect or other multi-coloring of text which make the signature distracting or attention grabbing are not permitted.
> 
> • Posting any kind of music or video links into signatures is not allowed.
> 
> • *Members are not permitted to quote other members of this forum or any other website in their signatures for any reason.*
> 
> • As always, SSC staff reserves the right to moderate for reasons not specifically mentioned here. You are here at our permission. We may revoke that permission at any time for any reason, or even no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember, many different people from many different cultures are present here together. Please be respectful of your fellow members, as it is this cooperation among so many that allows Skyscrapercity to thrive.*


----------



## Han Solo

> Zadziwia mnie powód: 'POLITYKA W SYGNATURZE'. Wytłumaczcie mi proszę gdzie można znaleźć zalecenia i wytyczne co może a co nie może znajdować się w sygnaturze??


Bardzo cenimy sobie na forum możliwość podyskutowania [poza specjalnymi do tego wyznaczonymi wątkami] bez polityki, bo ona często tylko przeszkadza w dialogu. Jeżeli sygnatura budzi takie spojarzenia, to też nam to generalnie przeszkadza.


----------



## michael_siberia

Krótko mówiąc - nie powinno się prowadzić kampanii wyborczych na tym forum.


----------



## pg87

*Asinus* - to nie jest niuans tylko kwestia kluczowa. Teraz, przyłapany na manipulacji próbujesz zmienić sens swojej wypowiedzi ale wystarczy cofnąć się do poprzedniej strony by sprawdzić jak wyglądały twoje wywody. Oczywiście, że wszystko można załatwić na drodze dialogu zamiast np brigować forumowicza ale to już nie daje takiej frajdy co?

*625* - gdzie w tych wytycznych jest mowa o polityce w sygnaturze?? Pewnie podchodzi pod punkt ostatni czyli mówiąc w skrócie: zakazane jest to co w dowolnej chwili i wg własnego uznania admin uzna za zakazane tak?? W takim razie skoro gardłujecie o dialogu to może zamiast brigować za coś czego nie ma nawet w wytycznych, wyślecie najpierw PM do owego użytkownika gdzie wyłożycie swoje racje, chyba nikt na tym forum nie posiadł zdolności jasnowidzenia?? Jeśli szukasz innych ofiar do zbrigowania to sorry ale to ty jestes adminem i to twoją rolą jest znalezienie ich. Politycy, których podałem mówiąc o awatarach chyba jednoznacznie sugerują w jakich wątkach można znaleźć tych użytkowników, tylko uprzedzam, że to politycy z innej opcji politycznej więc to zapewne ostudzi wasz zapał. Ponawiam pytanie co jest sygnaturą i awatarem politycznym i oczekuję szczegółowego wyjaśnienia. Flaga Polski? Cytat z polityka? Chyba znacie szczegółowo własne wytyczne? Na koniec ponawiam pytanie o cytat z wiceprezydenta Miasta Stołecznego Warszawy w sygnaturze jednego z cenz.. to znaczy adminów? Czy to jest polityka czy nie? Mało jest przestrzeni dla wolności na tym forum, sygnatura to była taka ostatnia przestrzeń dla użytkownika ale jak widać tutaj wolności się nie rozumie i nie ceni, ordnung muss sein.


----------



## chauffeur

pg87 said:


> Ponawiam pytanie co jest sygnaturą i awatarem politycznym i oczekuję szczegółowego wyjaśnienia.


Jest różnica między hasłem wyborczym w trwającej kampanii wyborczej tuż przed wyborami, a historycznym cytatem (nie)aktywnego polityka. To samo tyczy się awatara.


> Flaga Polski?


Dla Ciebie flaga Polski ma tylko polityczny wymiar?


> Cytat z polityka?


Wiesz dobrze o co chodzi.


----------



## Virgileq

pg87 - Po co sie rzucasz? Chyba kazdy na tym forum wie, ze polityka tylko w PHP, a politykowanie w sygnaturze jest politykowaniem "wszedzie".

I nie o to chodzi, ze bronie moderacje, ale naleze do tych osob, a mysle, ze jest nas wiekszosc, ktore sobie polskiego bagienka w innych dzialach po prostu nie zycza i nawet jesli dobrze zycze Tobie, to nie zycze sobie precedensow.


----------



## rince1

Trzeba być dość mocno zaślepionym, żeby nie zauważać, że cytat odnoszący się do tematyki tego forum wypowiedziany przez polityka którego zakres obowiązków się z ową tematyką pokrywa jest czymś istotnie różnym od na chama walniętego hasła wyborczego w kampanii prezydenckiej.


----------



## Asinus

pg87 said:


> Asinus - to nie jest niuans tylko kwestia kluczowa. Teraz, przyłapany na manipulacji próbujesz zmienić sens swojej wypowiedzi ale wystarczy cofnąć się do poprzedniej strony by sprawdzić jak wyglądały twoje wywody. Oczywiście, że wszystko można załatwić na drodze dialogu zamiast np brigować forumowicza ale to już nie daje takiej frajdy co?


Jaka manipulacja, ja tam w tym nie mam żadnego interesu - nie mój cyrk nie moje małpy. Ale zastanów się dlaczego w praktyce te układy nie mają dużego zastosowania co do wysuwanych roszczeń - nie mają, bo część kategorii osób, które utraciły mienie prawdopodobnie się zwyczajnie nie łapie pod nie. Ale OK, może się mylę, przejdźmy w takim razie z dyskusją do odpowiedniego wątku, sam chętnie czegoś się więcej dowiem w tej sprawie.  Co do Twojego briga to nie ma co łączyć tych spraw, bo jak się okazało były od siebie niezależne. W ogóle tutaj nastąpił zwyczajny zbieg różnych niezależnych czynności różnych modów i nie ma potrzeby budować narracji jakby to była jakaś specjalnie w Ciebie wymierzona kampania.


----------



## pmaciej7

pg87 said:


> *625* - gdzie w tych wytycznych jest mowa o polityce w sygnaturze??


Ten post został napisany 3 lata przed twoją rejestracją: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8916862&postcount=9



> Mało jest przestrzeni dla wolności na tym forum, sygnatura to była taka ostatnia przestrzeń dla użytkownika ale jak widać tutaj wolności się nie rozumie i nie ceni, ordnung muss sein.


Ooo, kolejny męczennik. Wolność bardzo się ceni na onecie.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Jak już rozmawiamy o Onecie 

Wątek: *[Śródmieście/Wola] Przebudowa Świętokrzyskiej i Prostej

*


pg87 said:


> ^^
> Jasne, porozmawiajmy o wadach, naszych wspólnych, narodowych bo przecież jesteśmy tylko polactwem, które powinno skupiać się na każdej najdrobniejszej bzdurze i rozdmuchiwać ją do granic absurdu, bez patrzenia na uwarunkowania i kontekst, w ramach tej narodowej sesji psychoterapeutycznej. Posypmy głowy popiołem bo przecież konkretne błędne decyzje ludzi z imienia i nazwiska, sprawujących władzę, mających realny wpływ i odpowiedzialność za to wszystko to tak naprawdę nasza wina, wspólna, ogólnonarodowa i polska. Nieudolności konkretnych ludzi nie nazywajmy po imieniu tylko mówmy o nieudolności Polski, o polskim syfie, o polskim planowaniu. Co tam logika, argumenty, rozmawiajmy o naszych wadach. Tych wspólnych, narodowych. hno:


Wątek: *[Śródmieście] Hotel Warszawa (dawny Prudential)

*


pg87 said:


> Wybory samorządowe już wkrótce. Oburzenie można wyrazić też kartką wyborczą.


Wątek: * [Śródmieście] Biurowiec Plac Zamkowy - Senatorska 2 [w budowie]

*


pg87 said:


> Ten kto wydał zezwolenie by ten szit powstał w takiej formie, powinien zawisnąć na Kolumnie Zygmunta. Ku przestrodze. :bash:


Wątek: *[Żoliborz] Muzeum Wojska Polskiego w Cytadeli *



pg87 said:


> Widzę, że panuje tu wolność niczym w Korei Północnej. To ciekawe, że gdy komentując na tym forum użytkownicy walą w Polskę jak w bęben, obwiniając Ją jako całokształt za szpetotę, niedasizm, złą wolę, prywatę, brak kompetencji itd wtedy wszystko jest ok, są brawa ochy i achy. Lecz gdy ktoś pokazuje, że za tym wszystkim stoją konkretne osoby z imienia i nazwiska tak jak w przypadku Muzeum Historii Polski i Muzeum Wojska Polskiego, porównuje ich sytuacje z innymi podobnymi inwestycjami, pokazuje konkretne kwoty, dane, postawę i sprzeczne wypowiedzi urzędników itd to wtedy sytuacja wygląda już zupełnie inaczej, przechodzi się do cenzurowania. Gratuluję. A teraz możecie zastanawiać się dalej dlaczego nie będzie ani MHP ani MWP. Miłej zabawy.


Wątek: *[Warszawa] Lokalizacja przyszłych wieżowców

*


pg87 said:


> Trzeba wybić z niej jeszcze jeden, wtedy Warszawa będzie wyglądała jak Warszawa a nie poradzieckie miasto. :cheers: Poradziecki trup obudowany nawet 300metrowymi wieżowcami nadal będzie wyglądał jak poradziecki trup. Wiem, że teraz rozpęta się festiwal hejtu i świętego oburzenia wyznafcuf jedynej dozwolonej tu opinii na temat PKiN, jego "pięknej" architektury i miejsca w panoramie, ale generalnie mam to gdzieś. :bowtie:


Wątek*: [Wola] Mennica Legacy Tower [130 m]

*


pg87 said:


> Nie mógł kupić udziałów w PKP Cargo bo ktoś inny ma na nie ogromną chrapkę. W tej sytuacji panowie "politycy" Zbigniewowi Jakubasowi to uniemożliwili. W trosce o państwo. Tylko, że nie polskie.
> Sytuacja finansowa Mennicy się pogorszyła więc obawy o realizację lub jej termin są uzasadnione.


Wątek: * [Wola] Biurowiec Warsaw Spire [220 z iglicą][w budowie] *



pg87 said:


> Natomiast PO na pewno nie miałoby nic przeciwko nazwaniu tego potencjalnego placu imieniem Czterech Śpiących, Armii Czerwonej - o których pomniki tak troskliwie dbają, czy Władimira Putina - w końcu na pewno chcieliby jakoś uhonorować osobę której oddali przewodniczenie najważniejszemu śledztwu w historii RP. Wtedy na placu mogłaby też stanąć instalacja artystyczna - Tusk przytulający Putina.


----------



## arafat11

^^
czy Ty widziales kiedys onet na oczy? bo jezeli bylyby tam tylko takie wpisy to raczej nie bylby on synonimem wszystkiego zlego w internecie...
na forum wiezowcow w 5 minut w wiekszosci watkow znajdziesz lepsze teksty...


----------



## Asinus

Za drugi z cytowanych postów - ostrzeżenie i wykasowanie. Trzeci - ostrzeżenie i wykasowanie. Szósty - wykasowanie. Ostatni - brig na 7 dni i wykasowanie. Pozostałe posty ujdą.


----------



## arafat11

^^
z grubsza zgadzam sie, ale nie bardzo rozumiem co jest takiego zlego w cytacie numer 2?


----------



## johny.f

Prosba o dodanie tagu koszalin do tematu fotograficznego kolegi Po prostu: [Koszalin] Po prostu Koszalin

_ok.AA._


----------



## adam2a

arafat11 said:


> ^^
> czy Ty widziales kiedys onet na oczy? bo jezeli bylyby tam tylko takie wpisy to raczej nie bylby on synonimem wszystkiego zlego w internecie...
> na forum wiezowcow w 5 minut w wiekszosci watkow znajdziesz lepsze teksty...


Po tych cytatach widać całokształt, który jest taki, że zdecydowanie za często rozmowy o architekturze widzi jako pretekst do wrzutek ideologiczno-politycznych. Brak tutaj umiaru ilościowego.


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1810609
Proszę o tag "Bydgoszcz".

_ok.AA._


----------



## adam2a

Chciałbym zwrócić uwagę modów od PHP, że skoro respektujemy na FPW ciszę wyborczą to aby zachować konsekwencję należy także usunąć poll z sondażem wyborczym.


----------



## Virgileq

Poll jest zakonczony i nie ma powodu by usuwac "sondaze" przedwyborcze.


----------



## adam2a

Ok, masz rację.



> Materiały umieszczone w sieci przed rozpoczęciem ciszy wyborczej mogą pozostać pod warunkiem, że w trakcie ciszy wyborczej nie są wprowadzane w nich zmiany.


http://wpolityce.pl/polityka/243837...kary-grozi-za-publikowanie-sondazy-wyborczych


----------



## michael_siberia

Powiem więcej - to usunięcie sondy mogłoby podpaść pod złamanie ciszy wyborczej.


----------



## ViaBaltic1

grzeg40 said:


> Prosze zrobienie porządku w wątku S8 Marki - Radzymin. Ostatnie dwie strony to jakiś bełkot o motorach, kaskach itp. Nic na temat.


To ja proszę o otwarcie, gdyż od przynajmniej 2 tygodni trwają prace na obwodnicy Radzymina: naprawa nawierzchni.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ Drogowa księga... zły wątek


----------



## bloniaq_s8

sorki za post pod postem, ale chce żeby ktoś to zobaczył:


Proszę o przpięcie wątku w HP do piątku bo trochę jest mało widoczny.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123873710#post123873710


----------



## Picek

Bot:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123923295&postcount=3129

--
Usunięte i usunięty.
L.m


----------



## pmaciej7

Gdyby kogoś interesowało, dlaczego tinypic nie działa:



Jan said:


> Since tinypic is a temporary image hosting servers, url's are being recycled which might show something unexpected deep down the site.





Jan said:


> Well its that time again. As tinypic re-uses url's there a liability that smut or pr0n shows up in old thread. Google pointed out a few again and we cannot afford risking anything over it. *I'm afraid we have to recommend that people find another image hoster. Sorry about that.*


----------



## aajanek

Proszę o przeniesienie z wątku:
* [Busko - Zdrój] Infrastruktura drogowa*
(http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1162915&highlight=)

postów #14, #24, #25, #26

do wątku
*Busko - Zdrój] Przestrzeń publiczna*
(http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1817121&highlight=)


----------



## krzysztof_wolf

*[Gdańsk] Uniwersyteckie Centrum Kliniczne*

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku do z inwestycji ukończonych do bieżących:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...=13&highlight=uniwersyteckie+centrum+medyczne


----------



## michael_siberia

Do ukończonych:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123862376#post123862376


----------



## Eurotram

Jeden user ma chyba za duże ciśnienie; czy to podpada pod politykę (ten i kilka wcześniejszych postów)?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123971055&postcount=2073


----------



## broker

Ktoś już zgłaszał prośbę zmiany tytułu wątku ?
W dyskusji same głosy na tak

Poprosimy skrócony tytuł : [Gdynia Śródmieście] Waterfront
Tam się dopiero zaczynają wielkie inwestycje, chcemy je w jednym wątku.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1425694&page=60


----------



## bloniaq_s8

bloniaq_s8 said:


> sorki za post pod postem, ale chce żeby ktoś to zobaczył:
> 
> 
> Proszę o przpięcie wątku w HP do piątku bo trochę jest mało widoczny.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123873710#post123873710


dziękuję za przypięcie, wycieczka się udała, można odpiąć


----------



## Gromit

W tematach rodzaju minimum 1000 postów proponuję dać przelicznik 100 postów - 1 rok na forum.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Bo?


----------



## phantom23

Polityczne śmieci:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124023084&postcount=1050
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124037226&postcount=1051

Widzimy się po 2. turze - pm7


----------



## Wesoły Romek

łódź

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124043560#post124043560'

Dziękuję.

_ok.AA._


----------



## phantom23

To jeszcze tutaj:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124037488&postcount=2561

10 dni. Jeszcze ktoś chętny?
ps


----------



## Luki_SL

Gromit said:


> W tematach rodzaju minimum 1000 postów proponuję dać przelicznik 100 postów - 1 rok na forum.





bloniaq_s8 said:


> Bo?


Wtedy takie ograniczenie zmieniło by sens. Odpada.


----------



## salto_angel

W tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124057815#post124057815

proszę o dodanie tagów:

słowenia, slovenia, slovenija, alpy, adriatyk, ljubljana, bled, skofia loka, ptuj, kranj, izola, piran, słońce, prešeren, potica, triglav

Dzięki!


----------



## koniec_swiata

Czy można usunąć tag: Olsztyn z tego tematu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579342

Człowiek chce poczytać o Olsztynie wrzuca stronkę http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=olsztyn

i ciągle jak ktoś napisze w temacie o Ostródzie to temat ląduje na wierzchu. Z całym szacunkiem dla pięknego miasta Ostróda, ale tag Olsztyn to Olsztyn, a nie Ostróda.

Dziękuje.


----------



## mateusz.el

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124133031#post124133031
Po niemal pół roku zorientowałem się, że w tytule jest literówka. Proszę o poprawienie na:
[Europa] Wspólne podróżowanie


----------



## ReefGear

Proszę o dodanie tagu jarosław do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812235.

_ok.AA._


----------



## ixs

Cos dziwnego tu sie stalo -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124178861#post124178861

:dunno:

Jak to, dlaczego i po co?? :hmm:


----------



## talkinghead

ixs said:


> Cos dziwnego tu sie stalo -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124178861#post124178861
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> Jak to, dlaczego i po co?? :hmm:


Tyfus. Kwarantanna.

Trace dobre mniemanie o 90% uczestnikow. Musze przesledzic na spokojne ostatnie 2 tygodnie i porozdawac bany. 

Nie ma co plakac. Nieodwolalne.


----------



## ixs

No nie wiem... tak na moj nos nic niezwyklego tam sie nie dzialo, bywalo ostrzej w przeszlosci.

Wyglada na to, ze to wszystko wina *Han Solo*... brutalnie zawyzyl poziom, podparl sie autorytetem i cala rownowaga zostala zachwiana


----------



## Virgileq

Czuje duzo banow, bo to sie porozlewa po innych watkach. Ide o zaklad.


----------



## talkinghead

ixs said:


> No nie wiem... tak na moj nos nic niezwyklego tam sie nie dzialo, bywalo ostrzej w przeszlosci.
> 
> Wyglada na to, ze to wszystko wina *Han Solo*... brutalnie zawyzyl poziom i rownowaga zostala zachwiana


Php zrobilo sie wątkiem gimbazowym. To nie wykop dla kucy. Połowa nie ma nic do powiedzenia poza memami albo hejterstwem. No i oszczedze BlazD bo chyba leci na fecie od 2 tyg - widze go 24h na dobe.

Dobranoc.


----------



## talkinghead

Virgileq said:


> Czuje duzo banow, bo to sie porozlewa po innych watkach. Ide o zaklad.


Tak. Szczegolnie radzę podwójne sprawdzanie tytułów wątków typu Czas na śmiech.

Aha. Korzystam ostatnio głównie z klienta ssc na androida. I chyba (może się mylę) nie da się tam brigować ani banować terminowo. Tylko opcja forever.


----------



## ixs

No nic, ale Jan pewnie nie bedzie zadowolony, ze za sprawa tej decyzji utraci tyle odslon reklam ;D


----------



## bloniaq_s8

kuurde, nocka w pracy i php zamknięte... a zawsze tak miło czas leciał


----------



## Han Solo

ixs said:


> No nie wiem... tak na moj nos nic niezwyklego tam sie nie dzialo, bywalo ostrzej w przeszlosci.
> 
> Wyglada na to, ze to wszystko wina *Han Solo*... brutalnie zawyzyl poziom, podparl sie autorytetem i cala rownowaga zostala zachwiana


Zresetowałem system? 

No nic, trochę mi szkoda zamknięcia php, jeszcze liczyłem na ostatnie podsumowania, ale rozumiem th.

Do zobaczenia przy urnach w niedzielę!  Nooo, i oczywiście w php po 21:00 [choć wątpię, by był znany już zwycięzca]


----------



## BlazD

talkinghead said:


> No i oszczedze BlazD bo chyba leci na fecie od 2 tyg - widze go 24h na dobe.


Gdy się pisze książkę i do tego z wątkami satyrycznymi, to i tak siedzi się przy komputerze kilkanaście godzin na dobę.


----------



## general-electric

BlazD said:


> Gdy się pisze książkę i do tego z wątkami satyrycznymi, to i tak siedzi się przy komputerze kilkanaście godzin na dobę.


Mam ten sam "bul", też kończyć chciałem swoje dzieło literackie. Ale wóda już nie pomagała. Planowanie eksterminacji teściowej, też już mnie nie rajcuje. Wife mnie pilnuje, więc inspiracja w lędźwiach młodszej niewiasty - odpada... na razie. Na szczęście, niektóre wpisy przeczytane tutaj, mogą człowieka zmotywować i natchnąć oraz kolejny raz utwierdzić w przekonaniu, że pewna teza Stanisława Lema, w ogóle nie straciła na aktualności. A teraz zabrali mi tą kroplówkę...


----------



## ixs

Musze powiedziec, ze macie bardzo wymyslne i wyrafinowane motywy 
W moim przypadku to bylo jedyne miejsce dzieki ktoremu moglem byc na biezaco... bo cierpie ostatnio na bezgraniczny brzyd do ogladania TV (szczegolnie informacyjnych)... a i nie specjalnie moge sie zmusic do czytania podsuwanych przez portale artykulow o polityce.


----------



## Han Solo

ixs said:


> Musze powiedziec, ze macie bardzo wymyslne i wyrafinowane motywy


Ja nie mam wyrafinowanego motywu. Chciałbym, żeby żyło się lepiej


----------



## ixs

^^Przemycona agitacja polityczna poza PHP - brig. Masz za swoje. 
Ja z kolei juz szukam jakiegos promocyjnego biletu w jedna strone... na pazdziernik


----------



## BlazD

ixs said:


> Musze powiedziec, ze macie bardzo wymyslne i wyrafinowane motywy


Ja tam motyw mam bardzo prosty: muszę zarobić na to, by mój laptop miał więcej RAMu.


----------



## michael_siberia

Szkoda, że nie można skomentować ostatniego dnia kampanii


----------



## ixs

no dokladnie...
th... otworz ze na te ostatnie pare h, bedziemy grzeczni i merytoryczni niczym sami kandydaci :troll:


----------



## Virgileq

Mysle, ze na otwarciu watku mala szanse. Troche szkoda, ale trzeba isc do przodu.

Chcialem skomentowac tylko slowa TH, ze ten watek, to bagno. To nie watek, ale sama polska polityka.


----------



## 19Dako20

Z jakiego powodu zostal usuniety moj wpis ze zdjeciem dudy w watku czas na smiech?


----------



## Beck's

^^Przeczytaj sobie najpier tytul watku, gdzie umiesciles zdjecie Dudy.


----------



## Hekus

Proszę dodać do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822523

tagi: torun, toruń


----------



## khan_tengri

khan_tengri said:


> Dzięki. To jeszcze do usunięcia w ramach porządków zagranicy są wątki:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1782834
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1784211
> 
> Edit:
> I jeszcze te dwa:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767580
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1766905


Ekhm przypominam się nieśmiało.


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o skasowanie tego posta zaczepki.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124425077&postcount=2515


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Ale po co tag Bydgoszcz? Przecież to nie nasz wątek.


----------



## Hekus

Ok w takim razie bez tagu 'bydgoszcz'. Dodałem, bo informacje były też dotyczące Bydgoszczy.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Masz za długą sygnaturkę. Dobrze, że od razu sam się pojawiłeś w księdze. :troll:


----------



## ixs

ano... pilnujmy tego i oszczedzajmy scrolle innych. 
Bastianie, jak sie postarasz to przy odrobinie checi zmiescisz te linki w poziomie, w jednej linii


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o przeniesienie postu 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124438852&postcount=2125
do
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=736464&page=10
powód niewłaściwy wątek


----------



## drugastrona

zbieraj said:


> I tak będzie:





Marcin87_PL said:


> Jesteś zwykłym k..... śmieciem:bash: tragedię ludzi wykorzystujesz do gadki szmatki, a pomyslałeś, że może ktoś z rodziny wchodzi na te forum idoito ??? Jak bym cię spotkał na ulicy śmieciu to bym ci przyłożył :bash::bash:


Mam nadzieję, że wiecie co z nimi zrobić.


----------



## Mônsterior

^^ Dolaczam sie, wlasnie mialem o tym pisac.


----------



## este

drugastrona said:


> Mam nadzieję, że wiecie co z nimi zrobić.


Z jednym i drugim, za jednym, że tak powiem, zamachem...


----------



## drugastrona

Ciąg dalszy zabawy:



newsted said:


> Proponuję Bulwar Straszliwej Męki Pańskiej czy jakąś inną wesołą





zbieraj said:


> ^^ Najstraszliwie Najstraszliwiejszej Męki - będzie bardziej w polskim klimacie ;D


Generalnie jestem człowiekiem wyluzowanym i mam dystans do wszystkiego, ale dyskusja zrobiła się mocno nie na miejscu na forum architektoniczno-inwestycyjnym. Nie po to wchodzę na nasze "elitarne" i "opiniotwórcze" forum, żeby czytać takie wypociny.


----------



## MichalJ

Słoniocy!!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124457586&postcount=1112


----------



## zbieraj

*@drugastrona*, wiesz przecież, że czasem w wątkach sobie robimy Czas na śmiech , ale faktycznie można by to wyczyścić, bo już się zamachowcy poodzywali . Mimo tego, że "Smoleńsk kur..." pojawia się na tym forum co chwila . Jechaliśmy na tym, że offtopic zrobił się stronę temu .

Swoją drogą Ty byłeś jedną z pierwszych osób które ten OT zaczęły 

Jak to było?



> Nie po to wchodzę na nasze "elitarne" i "opiniotwórcze" forum, żeby czytać takie wypociny.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Nigdy wcześniej w merytorycznym wątku tego obrazka nie widziałem. Po drugie, nie zacząłem oftopu, tylko doradziłem userowi, żeby podrzucił swój pomysł do ratusza, bo dla mnie jest najlepszy. Śmiech śmiechem, ale po co wycierać sobie gębę Smoleńskiem czy Jezusem w wątku merytorycznym o bulwarach?


----------



## zbieraj

Nikt z nas nie wyciera sobie tym gęby. Zluzuj pośladki.


----------



## evertonfans2012

zbieraj said:


> Albo to:


Czy porównanie budynku do odchodów podchodzi pod głupie uwagi? 

Dla przypomnienia nazwa wątku: *[Wilanów] Świątynia Opatrzności Bożej (głupie uwagi=brig)*


----------



## zbieraj

Nie, pod pracę doktorską.


----------



## pmaciej7

Mało mnie obchodzą wątki warszawskie. Ale głupie uwagi tutaj to już co innego.


----------



## MichalJ

pmaciej7 said:


> Mało mnie obchodzą wątki warszawskie.


To gdzie się można skarżyć na nadużycia w wątkach warszawskich?


----------



## leperd

aha, mój post porównujący ŚOB z berlińskim Humboldtforum na podstawie "surowego" wyglądu budynków został usunięty. Tego też nie wolno więc.
Co jeszcze można? Tylko umieścić zdjęcia budowy bez komentarza? Komentarze tylko "idzie pełną parą" lub "będzie :cheers:"?


----------



## pmaciej7

MichalJ said:


> To gdzie się można skarżyć na nadużycia w wątkach warszawskich?


Nie bój, przyjdzie właściwa osoba, to rozliczy zasługi tam. 

Mnie interesuje, żeby te pierdoły nie przenosiły się tutaj.

Adresat zrozumiał przesłanie.


----------



## khan_tengri

Do usunięcia w ramach porządków Zagranicy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645373

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1637136


----------



## takisobiektoś

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124536744&postcount=4664

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124536941&postcount=5849

Żegnamy świeżaka :wave:

reklamiarz pogoniony - pm7


----------



## phantom23

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124559620&postcount=7276

Gupik nie umie napisać Truskolaski.


----------



## phantom23

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124595554&postcount=423

Takie przeinaczenia są czy nie są tolerowane?


----------



## michael_siberia

Czyste politykierstwo. Do wywalenia.


----------



## Sławek

Jest sobie wątek:

*Stosunki polsko-białoruskie (Polak, Białorusin - dwa bratanki?)*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=815188&page=727


Ostatnio narósł konflikt pomiedzy białoruskimi użytkownikami - w sumie goścmi u nas, którzy piszą po Polsku i staraja sie dyskutować z polskimi użytkownikami forum. W tym momencie oni sie obrazili. 
Od polskiej strony jest user Kaes, który sie z nimi pokócił i to nie jest w tym momencie istotne, ale bardzo dziwna jest moderacja tego wątku. Ukryta i nie bardzo wiadomo kto się nim zajmuje. 
(Sam Kaes odwala super robotę tłumacząc teksty białoruskie na wersją polską). 

Chodzi oto, że ktoś konsekwentnie wycina wszelkie próby pisania wiadomości, w których użytkownicy proszą Kaesa o zmianę nastawienia. Cyk, postów nie ma. Jakiś ukryty moderator-przyjaciel zainteresowanego? Tak to wygląda. 


Stąd prośba do administracji czy moderacji o ujawnienie moderatora i powodów tychże działań, dlaczego tak jednostronnie i konsekwentnie w ukryciu broni tego usera.


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od #2575 z wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376904&page=129 do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1671825&page=26 .

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Pogodynek

Proszę o usunięcie postów od 12895 (ew. pozostawiając pierwszą część postu) do końca tego tematu.

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## michael_siberia

Polityka:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440790&page=614


----------



## jar_007

Założyłem dwa wątki w UPC bez pooli. Może ktoś je dodać? A jak nie to usunąć wątki?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825643
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825642

dodane - pm7


----------



## Corrny

Proszę o usunięcie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124804196&postcount=2469


----------



## Sulej

Spamer z Tajlandii(?) - link.


----------



## mateusz.el

proszę dodać tagi:
ryga, riga
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124843198#post124843198


----------



## Bastian.

Post do skasowania.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124859379&postcount=12291


----------



## kichosz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=150107&page=811
Trawaje w grodzie Kraka okraszone wstawką z forum językowznawzstwa - zresztą przerabiane po raz setny.
Kill'em all madafakerz!


----------



## aliveinchains

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124887660&postcount=1609



miglanc said:


> Rzygam już tym miastem, które szczęśliwie mogę teraz ominąć nowo wybudowaną obwodnicą, kiedy jadę w góry. Rzygam już kolejnymi postami o liczbie autobusów na trasie Wilamowice-Zator. Koleś nie możesz zrozumieć prostej rzeczy:
> 
> * TO JEST WĄTEK O KRAKOWIE I GOP!*
> 
> Weź odpierdol się z tym swoim Podpagórkiem i załóż se swój wątek w którym będziesz sam siebie zanudzał. Bez odbioru.



Proszę o reakcję i zmianę nazwy wątku na Kraków-GOP-Beskidy - perspektywa współpracy, lub woj. śląskie i małopolskie - perspektywy współpracy, gdyż:
-sam zakladalem temat i chcę go rozszerzyć 
-temat bez mojej ingerencji skręcił na gminy i miasta nie związane administracyjnie z GOP i Krakowem m.in. na dawne bielskie, Chrzanów, Trzebinię, Tarnów, Nowy Sącz, Rybnicki Okręg Weglowy oraz woj. małopolskie i śląskie jako całość.
- w związku z powyższym sam zacząłem pisać o związkach BB (woj. bielskiego) z Krakowem i z tego powodu mam przykrości i zarzuty oraz musze czytać takie wulgaryzmy.

Dziękuję

ps. Wątek o którym mowa to:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124887790#post124887790


----------



## Łosiu

^^ Nie prościej założyć wątek o współpracy BB-Kraków?


----------



## miglanc

Łosiu;124888559 said:


> ^^ Nie prościej założyć wątek o współpracy BB-Kraków?


Popieram.


----------



## aliveinchains

miglanc said:


> Popieram.


Po 8 latach się jeden z drugim ocknął, że powyższy wątek od samego poczatku schodził na różne, luźno związane z tematem, drogi? W tym BB, w tym RAŚ, w tym antyWarszawa? 

Sam nie rozmawiałem w wątku chyba 4 lata, dopóki w zeszłym roku nie pojawił się katowiczanin i nie zaczął wywodu o specyfice Górnego Śląska ---zupełnie innej niż reszta Polski. 

Mój dzisiejszy post jak najbardziej odnosi się do rozmów z sierpnia-września ubiegłego roku, gdzie były mi stawiane zarzuty wymyślania historii dot. reformy administracyjnej. Więc przedstawiłem fakty.

Ps. @łosiu widze, że solidarność pochodzenia jest wazniejsza niż potepienie chamstwa. Szkoda.


----------



## mayers

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku:

*[Śląskie] Budowa połączenia kolejowego MPL Katowice w Pyrzowicach z miastami aglomeracji górnośląskiej 
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555184
na:

*[Śląskie] Modernizacja LK182 Zawiercie-Tarnowskie Góry oraz budowa połączenia MPL Katowice z miastami aglomeracji górnośląskiej *

oraz przeniesienie wątku:

z Transport miejski i regionalny
do Infrastruktura kolejowa

Po zmianach koncepcji połączenie będzie się opierało na modernizacji LK 182 Tarnowskie Góry-Zawiercie.Aktualnie jest wykonywany projekt
Natomiast projekt budowy nowej linii kolejowej przez Piekary Śląskie został zawieszony ze względu na brak decyzji RDOŚ


----------



## miglanc

aliveinchains said:


> Po 8 latach się jeden z drugim ocknął, że powyższy wątek od samego poczatku schodził na różne, luźno związane z tematem, drogi? W tym BB, w tym RAŚ, w tym antyWarszawa?
> 
> Sam nie rozmawiałem w wątku chyba 4 lata, dopóki w zeszłym roku nie pojawił się katowiczanin i nie zaczął wywodu o specyfice Górnego Śląska ---zupełnie innej niż reszta Polski.
> 
> Mój dzisiejszy post jak najbardziej odnosi się do rozmów z sierpnia-września ubiegłego roku, gdzie były mi stawiane zarzuty wymyślania historii dot. reformy administracyjnej. Więc przedstawiłem fakty.
> 
> Ps. @łosiu widze, że solidarność pochodzenia jest wazniejsza niż potepienie chamstwa. Szkoda.


I po kiego grzyba odgrzebujesz te sprawy? Dyskusja sie zakonczyla prawie rok temu aż tu nagle wpada aliveinchains i wrzuca jakieś starocie.

Wątek byłby ciekawszy gdybyśmy tam dyskutowali o współpracy Krakowa i GOP, a jest o czym. Poza tym Ty tę swoją krucjatę uprawiasz w dwóch miejscach jednocześnie i chyba wystarczyłoby Ci udzielać się w dziale OFF Topic. Dyskusja o Krakowie i GOP to dział "Inwestycje w Polsce" i fajnie byłoby gdyby tam były faktycznie rzeczy o wspólnych inwestycjach krakowsko-śląskich. I to że wątek zszedł na jakieś polityczne bzdety powoduje że nie ma merytorycznej dyskusji.

Dlatego proponuję zakończyć temat tożsamości i historii Podbeskidzia w wątku o współpracy Kraków-GOP i przenieść tę dyskusję w całości do działu o naszym województwie w OFF Topic, gdzie zresztą toczy się równolegle.


----------



## aliveinchains

Dziwię się, że ktoś z takim stażem taką puścił wiązankę. Sorry możesz mieć różne uwagi ale rób to nie obrażajac innych nie używając słów wulgarnych. Jakbyś uważniej czytał ten watek i dokładniej wiązał fakty, to zauważysz, *iż sam moderator części krakowskiej pan k% przyznał mi racje co do poglądów wyrażanych apropos Bielska- B i Żywca. Gdyby uznał, że coś jest nie tak to by dawno posty usunął - przesunął do innego wątku. *Jak zauważyłeś dyskutowałem wiele o samym Krakowie i o jego wpływie na okoliczne gminy i miasta - niekoniecznie BB, ale Wadowice, Krzeszowice, Kalwarię, Andrychów, Oświęcim Bochnie, Skawinę, Wieliczkę - miasta które znam, które sa mi bliskie i które są moim "ogrodem życia". Górnośląscy userzy jakoś nie mieli nic do powiedzenia na temat Krak. Kolei Agl, nie mieli uwag co do powiązań komunikacji publicznej z zagospodarowaniem przestrzennym pod kątem budynków komercyjnych i przemysłowych w samym Krakowem - a bez rozwinięcia tej kwestii trudno mówić o obszarze metropolitalnym. Więc proszę - celowo dałem wątek na Kraków/Małopolskę by z tamtymi ludźmi dyskutować, a nie z mieszkańcami Oberschlesien, którzy są delikatnie rzecz ujmując impulsywni i niekoniecznie czują klimat okolic o których rozmawiałem.


----------



## batmans

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku 

z "[USA] Mała podróż po dużej krainie" na "[USA] Mała podróż po dużej krainie - Wschodnie Wybrzeże (NYC, Boston, Vermont, Waszyngton)" 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822770


----------



## k%

Robicie mi burdel w moim spokojnym rejonie...

Wychodzę z założenia, że zawsze warto ostrzec zanim się zabije więc obaj dostajecie ostrzeżenie, ale bez briga jak Harpun (na niego za długo przymykałem oko bo zdjęcia...) 

Kolejne skargi na was tak jak i na Harpuna skutkują banem.

aa i temat zostaje jak był, po Krakowskiej stronie można dyskutować i o Żywcu i o BB.


----------



## harpun

k% said:


> Robicie mi *burdel* w moim spokojnym rejonie...
> 
> Wychodzę z założenia, że zawsze warto ostrzec zanim się zabije więc obaj dostajecie ostrzeżenie, ale bez briga jak Harpun (na niego za długo przymykałem oko bo zdjęcia...)
> 
> Kolejne skargi na was tak jak i na Harpuna skutkują banem.
> 
> aa i temat zostaje jak był, po Krakowskiej stronie można dyskutować i o Żywcu i o BB.


Wzorowa robota, oby jak najwięcej takich fachowców.. kay:


----------



## miglanc

k% said:


> Robicie mi burdel w moim spokojnym rejonie...
> 
> Wychodzę z założenia, że zawsze warto ostrzec zanim się zabije więc obaj dostajecie ostrzeżenie, ale bez briga jak Harpun (na niego za długo przymykałem oko bo zdjęcia...)
> 
> Kolejne skargi na was tak jak i na Harpuna skutkują banem.
> 
> aa i temat zostaje jak był, po Krakowskiej stronie można dyskutować i o Żywcu i o BB.


To może zrobić trochę porządku i wysilić się żeby było czytelne gdzie są dyskusje o współpracy GOP-Kraków a gdzie martyrologia Podbeskidzia, która mnie osobiście zupełnie nie interesuje i konieczność przekopywania się przez kolejne archiwalne wypowiedzi Okrzesika zniechęca do dyskusji.

Jak dla mnie to dwie różne rzeczy i chyba trzeba będzie zrobić odrębny wątek może w dziale śląskim, a wątkowi aliveinchains zmienić tytuł na bardziej adekwatny (proponuję "Podbeskidzie-Małopolska - dyskusje o tożsamości i polityce"). Ja rozumiem patriotyzm lokalny ale trzeba wykazać minimum obiektywizmu i kreatywności.


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o przeniesienie postów: 16320-16352 i 16355, 16357- do końca

Z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261195
Do tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1706455

Jest wątek o przebudowie ulicy w skład której wchodzi przebudowa ronda. Niepotrzebne jest mnożenie dyskusji.


----------



## hif

Jak to jest z zasadą 100 postów w wątkach w KF? Ostatnio za bardzo ona przestrzegana nie jest..


----------



## k%

miglanc said:


> Ja rozumiem patriotyzm lokalny ale trzeba wykazać minimum obiektywizmu i kreatywności.


za same wyzwiska powinieneś polecieć więc nie komentowałbym mojego obiektywizmu.


----------



## mateusz.el

Od 5 dni nikt nic nie zrobił 


mateusz.el said:


> proszę dodać tagi:
> ryga, riga
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124843198#post124843198


----------



## adim0828

Proszę dodać tagi: żywiec, inwestycje do 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802415&page=3


----------



## noRTH1212

noRTH1212 said:


> Było - cytat z maila ze SKOKu.
> Last edited by *talkinghead*


Co to za bałagan? czy ten "moderator" znalazł powołanie? Zgłaszam naruszenie prawa. Zmiana treści postów jest karalna, jakbyś nie wiedział, popełniłeś wykroczenie z paragrafu stróżu prawa. Kto dał uprawnienia do oceny postów i zmiany treści jakiemuś talkinghead? Jeżeli już zmieniasz treść to racz mnie o tym poinformować i podać przyczyny. Do patelni, a nie do obsługi forum...


----------



## Sasza

Jeszcze tupnij nóżką dziecko


----------



## Kemo




----------



## Michał Ch.

noRTH1212 said:


> Kto dał uprawnienia do oceny postów i zmiany treści jakiemuś talkinghead?


Układ Magdalenkowy.


----------



## 625

noRTH1212 said:


> Zmiana treści postów jest karalna, jakbyś nie wiedział, popełniłeś wykroczenie z paragrafu stróżu prawa.


Za karę trzy zdrowaśki odmów.


----------



## Asinus

Tagi uzupełnione.


----------



## mateusz.el

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124992788#post124992788
Znowu zaczyna się dyskusja, która do niczego (dobrego) nie doprowadzi. Niech lokalny admin najlepiej ją zdusi w zarodku


----------



## MajKeR_

aliveinchains said:


> - w związku z powyższym sam zacząłem pisać o związkach BB (woj. bielskiego) z Krakowem i z tego powodu mam przykrości i zarzuty oraz musze czytać takie wulgaryzmy.


Jesteś na cenzurowanym u wszystkich, którzy chcą prowadzić dyskusję w wątkach ogólnych o śląskiej tożsamości. Prawie zawsze się wtrącasz i to dość wrednie. Moja rada - złagodź swoją retorykę, to inwektyw nie będzie.

A przy okazji - dobrze, że taki temat wypłynął i Ty się wypowiedziałeś, bo chciałbym poprosić któregoś moderatora, by posprzątał ten shitstorm w moim wątku zdjęciowym. Mam jeszcze mnóstwo materiału do wrzucenia, sporo wolnego czasu w niedalekiej perspektywie i te offtopy to taki wrzód na tyłku. Chodzi mi o posty: #16, #17, #19, #20, #21, #22, #24, #25, #26 i według uznania dalsze.


----------



## krystiand

krystiand said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie postów: 16320-16352 i 16355, 16357- do końca
> 
> Z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261195
> Do tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1706455
> 
> Jest wątek o przebudowie ulicy w skład której wchodzi przebudowa ronda. Niepotrzebne jest mnożenie dyskusji.


Ponawiam prośbę

_ok.AA._


----------



## Zamaszysty

Czołem admni, adminowie i administry 

Gdyby się dało dla ostudzenia nastrojów tak chociaż do Piątku zamknąć ten wątek?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=293540

Rozpętała się straszna g*wnoburza o nic w zasadzie i może przydałby się wszystkim mały urlop na odetchnięcie dobę czy co 

EDIT:
Byle w sobotę było już otwarte, bo może się ludzie ze zlotu będą chcieli wypowiedzieć na temat budynku.

EDIT2:
Już się uspokaja - może nie być potrzeby ;P


----------



## batmans

batmans said:


> Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku
> 
> z "[USA] Mała podróż po dużej krainie" na "[USA] Mała podróż po dużej krainie - Wschodnie Wybrzeże (NYC, Boston, Vermont, Waszyngton)"
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822770


ponawiam prośbę, dzięki!

ok - pm7


----------



## mkuldane

Ponieważ w dziale "przemysłowym" są takie wątki o najpiekniejszych samochodach czy motocyklach, to moim zdaniem wątek o pojazdach służb państwowych też należałoby tam przenieść ( z Hydeparku ).


----------



## Roburzwyciezca

Proszę o dodanie tagów Kraków, urbex dla wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1821864


----------



## krystiand

krystiand said:


> Ponawiam prośbę
> 
> _ok.AA._


Chyba coś poszło nie tak, bo w wątku z którego były zabierane posty zostały 2 strony, których nie da się włączyć, a w tym do którego miały być przeniesione nie ma nic, a wyświetla mi się jako nieprzeczytane


----------



## Dziki REX

Ten wątek można chyba otworzyć. Nie wiem co się w nim wydarzyło, ale założyłem go i jest najstarszym wątkiem o Moskwie na naszym forum. Powinien wrócić moim zdaniem. Minęły dwa lata. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=152105&page=100&highlight=moskwa


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o przeniesienie wątku: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494802

do działu Lublin:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3971

Thx.


----------



## mitm

Czy jest możliwość (pewnie na poziomie adminów) żeby przełączyć embedy z youtuba na wersję HTML5. Z tego co się orientuje to jakaś mała zmiana w kodzie. Myślę, że czas najwyższy - kto w ogóle jeszcze używa flasza?


----------



## szosaszosa

Znowu śmiecą 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286371&page=123 od #2451 ^^


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o tagi:

arena, lublin, lubelskie, koncerty, wydarzenia, promocja, event 

dla wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828299

Dzięki.


----------



## Bomirek

Może ktoś wie dlaczego od jakiegoś czasu część opisów na stronie mam po hiszpańsku chociaż nie zmieniałem ustawień?


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Lewy dolny róg.


----------



## Bomirek

dzięki


----------



## Asinus

Dodane.


----------



## michael_siberia

Tagi do dodania:

sosnowiec, będzin, tychy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266481

będzin, sosnowiec, dąbrowa górnicza
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585708

będzin
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1011455

dąbrowa górnicza
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462485

dąbrowa górnicza
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=277167

dąbrowa górnicza
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603468

będzin
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534591


----------



## Asinus

Dodane.


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o skasowanie drugiej połowy posta.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125299390&postcount=1142


----------



## harpun

Prosze cos z tym zrobic

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125308079&postcount=7494


----------



## ixs

^^to sie prawie nadaje do cytatow, a nie do ksiegi


----------



## Bastian.

A my Warszawiaki narzekamy na durne nazwy inwestycji. :|


----------



## ixs

Autor watku, w pierwszym i jedynym poscie tegoz watku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1829405

Prosi o: "edit: ups, sorki, nie ten dział, można prosić o przeniesienie do "Turystyka miejska i nie tylko"?"

ok - pm7


----------



## filosss

Z uwagi na wzajemne przenikanie się wiadomości w poszczególnych wątkach prośba o uporządkowanie legnickich wątków inwestycyjno-budowlano-remomtowych, tj.:

Prośba o "połączenie" nw. wątków:
- [Legnica] Co nas czeka,
- [Legnica] Remonty,
- [Legnica] Na budowie,
- [Legnica] Inwestycje mieszkaniowe.

w jeden pod nazwą 
[Legnica] Inwestycje. 

Myślę, że najodpowiedniejsze będzie założenie nowego wątku, a w "starych" przekierowanie i zamknięcie do nowego. 

Wniosek uzyskał przychylność wśród legnickich userów.


----------



## krystiand

Wątek do zamknięcia: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1829798


----------



## adam81w

michael_siberia said:


> Polityka:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440790&page=614


Przykre jest to, że na tym forum żaden mod nie zauważa jak politykuje się antypatriotycznie, jak się żartuje ze Smoleńska. Takie posty mogą wisieć miesiącami bo to modom nie przeszkadza ale niech ktoś pokaże trochę patriotyzmu od razu leci. Tak było w tym przypadku. Było mnóstwo żartów antypolskich w tym wątku. Nikt nie reagował. Ja zareagowałem i dostałem briga. Rozumiem, że nie dało się dac jakiegoś ostrzeżenia tylko od razu brig? Najśmieszniejsze, że briga dostałem tylko ja i kolega a innych którzy też politykowali w tym watku i którzy zaczęli całą awanturę ich jakoś nie dosięgnął brig. Tylko tych co mieli nieprawomyślne poglądy.


----------



## filosss

adam81w said:


> Przykre jest to, że na tym forum żaden mod nie zauważa jak politykuje się antypatriotycznie, jak się żartuje ze Smoleńska. Takie posty mogą wisieć miesiącami bo to modom nie przeszkadza ale niech ktoś pokaże trochę patriotyzmu od razu leci. Tak było w tym przypadku. Było mnóstwo żartów antypolskich w tym wątku. Nikt nie reagował. Ja zareagowałem i dostałem briga. Rozumiem, że nie dało się dac jakiegoś ostrzeżenia tylko od razu brig? Najśmieszniejsze, że briga dostałem tylko ja i kolega a innych którzy też politykowali w tym watku i którzy zaczęli całą awanturę ich jakoś nie dosięgnął brig. Tylko tych co mieli nieprawomyślne poglądy.


Przeciętny Kowalski, o ile nie jest "fanatykiem" prawej strony naszej sceny politycznej jest najzwyczajniej w świecie zmęczony hasłem Smoleńsk i nazywając rzecz po imieniu bierze go na wymioty po kolejnym reportażu, artykule, dyskusji itd. w tym temacie...

Ja osobiście mam dość i jest mi wszystko obojętne czy był to zamach, wina pilota czy błędna decyzja Ś.P. Prezydenta, aby jednak lądować... Niech to się skończy - świeczkę na Wojskowych Powązkach i tak dalej będę zapalał...

Nie można dziwić się reakcji społecznej, zmęczonej pięcioletnim już zasypywaniem wszystkich wokół hasłem Smoleńsk... I na przekór zasadzie wyznawanej przez fanatyków - oni (fanatycy) nie mają monopol na uważanie siebie za polskiego patriotę...


----------



## arafat11

^^
ktos Cie zmusza do czytania o tym?
ja tez rzyg... tym, ze w kazdym programie(w dodatku za moje pieniadze, bo okazuje sie,ze to wszystko jest sponsorowane ) slysze jaka to Unia dobra bo dala 50% kosztow budowy drogi...oczywiscie o czyms takim jak nasza skladka do unijnego budzetu nikt nie wspomni, bo po co?
jest jeszcze wiele spraw, ktorych mam dosc, a ktore sa walkowane od zawsze i jakos nikomu nie przeszkadzaja...

*skoro sa jasne reguly to powinno byc politykowanie usuwane z pewnych watkow i to niezaleznie czy ktos pisze o Smolensku, Tusku czy podsluchach...*


----------



## michael_siberia

Wątek o wieżowcu nie jest miejscem na dyskusje o Smoleńsku i o polityce rządu względem rynku pracy.


----------



## arafat11

^^
oczywiscie, przeciez to napisalem...tylko pytanie dlaczego modowie tak niekonsekwentnie dzialaja?polityczne tresci powinny byc usuwane od razu plus odpowiednio karane a niestety tak nie jest, stad roznego rodzaju watpliwowsci i poczucie niesprawiedliwosci u niektorych...


----------



## Konstruktor

Lublin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125424267#post125424267

_ok.AA._


----------



## filosss

Moderatorzy chyba na wakacjach już więc ponawiam:

Z uwagi na wzajemne przenikanie się wiadomości w poszczególnych wątkach prośba o uporządkowanie legnickich wątków inwestycyjno-budowlano-remomtowych, tj.:

Prośba o "połączenie" nw. wątków:
- [Legnica] Co nas czeka,
- [Legnica] Remonty,
- [Legnica] Na budowie,
- [Legnica] Inwestycje mieszkaniowe.

w jeden pod nazwą 
[Legnica] Inwestycje. 

Myślę, że najodpowiedniejsze będzie założenie nowego wątku, a w "starych" przekierowanie i zamknięcie do nowego. 

Wniosek uzyskał przychylność wśród legnickich userów.


----------



## Grvl

Posprzątacie w wątku militarnym? Ktos kubeł polityki tam wylał.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519638&page=1502


----------



## SoboleuS

@filosss: Wątki połączyłem, ale na przyszłość prosiłbym o linki, znacznie przyspieszyłoby to realizację wniosku... :colbert:


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125461558&highlight=poland#post125461558

Troll powrócił, troll trolluje.


----------



## Asinus

10-dniowy brig, niestety posty może usunąć tylko tamtejszy mod.


----------



## filosss

SoboleuS said:


> @filosss: Wątki połączyłem, ale na przyszłość prosiłbym o linki, znacznie przyspieszyłoby to realizację wniosku... :colbert:


Miersi. Następnym razem będą linki


----------



## MajKeR_

"Gratuluję" pomyślunku i poczucia humoru moderatorowi, który wyrznął w pień ostatnią dyskusję w wątku "[Górnośląski] Hydepark wszelaki". Owszem, były tam głupie wynurzenia niejakiego kurza.L, ale nie wszystko nadawało się do wywalenia. Zresztą te jego wynurzenia też wskazywały jakiś inny punkt widzenia, którego nawet jeśli nie warto powielać, to warto znać. Ja na przykład napisałem krótko o IX Marszu Autonomii, w którym uczestniczyłem, co z ideą wątku jest w stu procentach zgodne (abstrahując od tego, co dany moderator na temat idei autonomii myśli) i tylko w jednym zdaniu uszczypliwie, ale nie chamsko odniosłem się do poglądów wspomnianego pana i ten post też wyleciał. Postuluję przywrócenie wszystkiego, a kurzowi.L danie briga za obrażanie mnie i HSa.


----------



## chauffeur

MajKeR_ said:


> Postuluję przywrócenie wszystkiego, a kurzowi.L danie briga za obrażanie mnie i HSa.


kurz.L dostał bana (chyba za multikonto).


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ I całe szczęście, że dostał, ale szkoda, że akurat za multikonto - powinien był dostać za chamstwo.

A uzasadnienia tego wyrznięcia się doczekam?


----------



## MajKeR_

Aha, fajnie wiedzieć... :|


----------



## kylo

Wnoszę o briga dla Moderatora Talkinghead - wiem, może niecodzienne ale jak najbardziej zasady dotyczą wszystkich.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125526366&postcount=9491


talkinghead said:


> Zrób swoją i przestań pieprzyć co miesiąc. Wkurzają mnie gaduły, którym się nie chce samemu ruszyć dupą.
> 
> Kolejny raz zobaczę to stękanie i nie będziesz miał okazji o nią poprosić przez pół roku.


Jest to odpowiedź na prośbę użytkownika do innego użytkownika. Nie ważne czego dotyczyła, Moderator wkracza niepytany w dyskusję która jest TEMATEM wątku i wpisuje taką uwagę.
Prośba była uzasadniona, gdyż dotyczyła aktualizacji danych, które mógł zaaktualizować tylko autor cyklicznych grafik.

*Moim zdaniem to jest zwyczajne prostactwo i wykorzystywanie pozycji do straszenia innych - nie tego spodziewamy się po przedstawicielach forum.*


----------



## 625

kylo said:


> Wnoszę o briga dla Moderatora Talkinghead - wiem, może niecodzienne ale jak najbardziej zasady dotyczą wszystkich.[/B]


Sprawdź postotekę wrocera, któremu odpowiada TH, to zrozumiesz. Skasowałem dyskusję i 3 dni dla wrocera za pisanie bez sensu.


----------



## Wertyder

Ale jakie znaczenie ma to co wcześniej pisali? Mamy to co mamy. Forma nie jest dopuszczalna ani dla zwykłego użytkownika ani tym bardziej dla moda.


----------



## kylo

625 said:


> Sprawdź postotekę wrocera, któremu odpowiada TH, to zrozumiesz. Skasowałem dyskusję i 3 dni dla wrocera za pisanie bez sensu.


Nie odbiegajmy od tematu, bo *skargę* złożyłem na Moderatora *za publiczne chamstwo i prostackie groźby* wynikające z jego przywilejów. Sprawdź słownictwo i styl, którym *PUBLICZNIE* posługuje się Moderator. Jak ma słabe nerwy to niech pisze PMki.
Pytam więc, co ze sprawą którą zgłosiłem? Proszę mi nie odpowiadać, że na mój wniosek o briga dla Moderatora, briga dostał Użytkownik.


----------



## 625

kylo said:


> Pytam więc, co ze sprawą którą zgłosiłem? Proszę mi nie odpowiadać, że na mój wniosek o briga dla Moderatora, briga dostał Użytkownik.


Na Twój wniosek ws. moderatora, wyczyściłem tę dyskusję.


----------



## kylo

Może przeniesiemy ten post do najśmieszniejszych cytatów na forum?


625 said:


> Na Twój wniosek ws. moderatora, wyczyściłem tę dyskusję.



Pytam co z Moderatorem? Przeprosi? Dostanie briga?

Parafrazując wzór:
Jeśli nie to przestań pieprzyć, skoro nie chce Ci się ruszyć dupą.
Jeśli kolejny raz przeczytam jakiś wymijający tekst na ten temat to nie będziesz miał okazji go napisać przez następne pół roku.

Za ten styl wypowiedzi nic mi nie zrobisz - przecież to absolutna norma, przykład w zasadzie z góry, który akceptujesz swoją postawą.


----------



## k%

ale moderator nie może dostać briga :dunno:


----------



## harpun

Ale cyrk..


----------



## talkinghead

k% said:


> ale moderator nie może dostać briga :dunno:


Ok, przez 3 dni nie będę się odzywał (autobahn), żeby nikomu żyłka nie pękła.
Wrocer następnym razem dostanie briga - tak jak mówiłem.

EOT.


----------



## Wertyder

Sprawa jest wyjątkowo prosta. Takie zachowanie nie powinno mieć miejsca. Kolega moderator nie przeprosił, administrator uznał że wszystko jest OK. Czyli znaczy się że użytkownika na tym forum można sponiewierać słownie i jest to zupełnie normalne. A..... jeszcze użytkownik dostanie bana :lol:. Jak słusznie zauważył *harpun* to jest cyrk. Jestem bardzo ciekaw czy właściciel forum akceptuje takie "sposoby" traktowania użytkowników przez administrację?


----------



## talkinghead

Wertyder said:


> Sprawa jest wyjątkowo prosta. Takie zachowanie nie powinno mieć miejsca. Kolega moderator nie przeprosił, administrator uznał że wszystko jest OK. Czyli znaczy się że użytkownika na tym forum można sponiewierać słownie i jest to zupełnie normalne. A..... jeszcze użytkownik dostanie bana :lol:. Jak słusznie zauważył *harpun* to jest cyrk. Jestem bardzo ciekaw czy właściciel forum akceptuje takie "sposoby" traktowania użytkowników przez administrację?


Nie ma sprawy.

Niniejszym przepraszam, że w nieładny sposób wezwałem trollującego Wrocera do zaprzestania comiesięcznego dopytywania się o tabelkę statystyk oraz wezwałem go aby zadał sobie nieco więcej trudu i wykonał jakąś pracę sam.


----------



## k%

harpun said:


> Ale cyrk..


gdyby to napisał ktoś inny to jeszcze bym zrozumiał...


----------



## MajKeR_

k% said:


> ale moderator nie może dostać briga :dunno:


Jak nie? Przecież beton niedawno miał :dunno:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

beton jest ponad wszystko i wszystkich


----------



## harpun

k% said:


> gdyby to napisał ktoś inny to jeszcze bym zrozumiał...


należy dokładnie czytać wpisy


----------



## partyzantka

Dlaczego w jednym konkretnym dziale ["Poznań"] nie mogę pisać postów, jakbym miała briga?


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę stołecznego moda o zakończenie sprzeczki na temat czy podawane w wątku przez ostatnie 2 strony informacje są prawdziwe czy nie i czy podający je forumowicze są insiderami czy to może n-te wcielenia Saurona.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585335&page=78

Nie proszę o kary czy upomnienia, niech mod tylko napisze że prosi forumowiczów o nie sprzeczanie się ze sobą lub coś w tym stylu.


----------



## Zachu.

EGOista said:


> Ja tylko chciałem napisać że


No właśnie, po co się wysilać? Kolega zapytał czy "można" nigdzie nie wspomniał że che swój profil skasować i nigdzie nie napisał oświadczenia że rezygnuje z zaszczytnej funkcji.


----------



## nowy1212

Prośba o interwencję , bo lodzer.m pewno na urlopie 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500098&page=385


----------



## meeting

Widzę ze mój post poleciał, który to z rasizmem miał tyle wspólnego co wcale. Pojawiła się taka sobie oto, [czy naprawdę trzeba ostrzegać, że za rasistowskie komentarze są brigi?]



MajKeR_ said:


> Pochowane, ale w bagażniku nie było rolety, bo ojciec wyjął jeden fotel w drugim rzędzie, żeby schować rowery. Jechali w trójkę VW Sharanem, więc elegancko wszystko pomieścili w kabinie. Mama zostawiła telefon na widoku (typowe babskie roztrzepanie), a reszta nie rzucała się w oczy. Elektronika była ukryta.
> 
> Gość z ambasady polskiej w Sztokholmie stwierdził, że "to już nie ta Szwecja, w której można było zostawić otwarty samochód i nic się nie działo", co dość jasno wskazuje na powód wzrostu przestępczości... A jeszcze takie Malmo to miejsce, gdzie *różne szumowiny z bliskiego wschodu i wschodniej słowiańszczyzny* mają dogodne warunki, by urządzić sobie złodziejsko-przemytniczy raj.


A to, 
to co to jest?


----------



## Tomeyk

Literatura faktu?


----------



## pmaciej7

Pracownika ambasady mam brigować?


----------



## wm1948

Czy któryś przystojny mod może powiedzieć kto usunął mój post z tematu? 

Jestem piekielnie ciekaw. Bo post raczej z kategorii standardowych.


----------



## wm1948

//edit

zdublowałem treść


----------



## meeting

pmaciej7 said:


> Pracownika ambasady mam brigować?


Macieju, ja tam nikomu źle nie życze. Ale za te ,szumowine' jego, to i urlop na trzy dni się należy.


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o posprzątanie szamba w wątku o dworcu Warszawa Centralna.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=292018&page=869


----------



## LubiePiwo

Spamer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1229854


----------



## fjtk_

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842596
Kraków

_ok.AA._


----------



## vacat

Prośba do modów o zrobienie porządku w wątku militarnym. Właśnie trwa kompletnie niepotrzebna i niemerytoryczna pyskówka...


----------



## JPS

Pytanie do polskich modow: czy mozecie cos zrobic z rosyjskimi userami (np. pyataki) w dziale "Rate today's banner", ktorzy caly czas prowokuja piszac np. "5/5 from Crimea, Russia", albo "5 from Donietsk, Russia"?


----------



## ixs

No wlasnie... a jak w odpowiedzi napisalem 5/5 from Moscow, China. To w 5 min zniknelo.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

bo nie jestes z moskwy w chinach


----------



## bloganista

*[Warszawa] Lokalizacja przyszłych wieżowców *.
Dyskusja na ostatnią stronę zeszła na psy. 
Nudne i nieśmieszne posty markus1234, newsted, WMS, WUNDER-BAUM o penisach i Stalina. 
Jak bym słuchał rozmowę 13-latków.

Zasługują na urlop w postaci briga.


----------



## Eyk88

Czy do Łódzkiego działu zagląda jakiś mod? Trolling&spamming party od kilku dni w stadionowym wątku.


----------



## PLH

^^ Załatwione.


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o zwrócenie uwagi użytkownikowi StaryOliwianin, że wątek o LOT istnieje i nie ma potrzeby chodzenia po różnych wątkach i wylewanie swoich żali, że LOT nie ma hubu w Gdańsku

Przykład kilka postów na jednej stronie: [Polska] Liczba pasażerów w portach lotniczych


----------



## -PePe-

Bot, spamer? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126151032&postcount=281


----------



## Bastian.

Swoją drogą wątek o tym lotnisku może wymagać specjalnego nadzoru bo czuję że będzie w nim sporo kpin, śmiechu i kłótni.


----------



## PiotrG

Czy można jakoś wyłączyć *@rtem* z dyskusji o Ukrainie?


----------



## michael_siberia

Obawiam się, że można tylko w sposób powodujący jego wyłączenie ze wszystkich dyskusji na forum, a nie tego jednego wątku.


----------



## DooCharles

arafat11 said:


> ^^
> kurcze,prosba o skasowanie watku, gdzie ostatni wpis *byl 3 lata temu*...
> dziwne...


Sugerowałem się tym, iż skoro inwestycja została zarzucona to szkoda nim zaśmiecać to forum.


----------



## Stiggy

PiotrG said:


> Czy można jakoś wyłączyć *@rtem* z dyskusji o Ukrainie?


Tak, jest opcja "Dodaj do ignorowanych".


----------



## Petr

Myślę, że ta dyskusja poszła już odrobinę za daleko:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126821909&postcount=6071


----------



## markus1234

markus1234 said:


> Dla czego -kolejna już- chamska zaczepka filosssa nie została usunięta, tak jak reszta późniejszych postów ? Nie dawno filosss wulgarnie obrażał grupę użytkowników ("siano w głowie zamiast mózgu", "m*rda w kubeł itd.) I nic.
> 
> 
> 
> Teraz znów powtórka. Filosss prowokuje, obraza, uprawia politykę poza php i zero reakcji.
> 
> 
> 
> Czy filosss'owi tutaj wolno wszystko ? Poziom i ilosc jego zaczepek, u innych by już dawno się skończyła brigiem.



update:



filosss said:


> A od kiedy na SSC obowiązuje wszystkich jedyna słuszna ocena architektury? Tu Panie kolego nie partia zwana Prawem i Sprawiedliwością...


----------



## filosss

markus1234 said:


> update:


Jak widzę mały donosik...

Niech moderatorzy ocenią czy w mojej wypowiedzi, zacytowanej przez Ciebie jest cokolwiek zakrawającego na uprawianie polityki czy trolling.


----------



## markus1234

Dwa donosiki, jeden ode mnie a drugi powyżej, od Petra.


----------



## letowniak

Wniosek, 
Zmiana nazwy wątku 
[Centralny Okręg Przemysłowy] Relacje ze Specjalnych Stref Ekonomicznych 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1113147
na
[Centralny Okręg Przemysłowy] Fotorelacje ze Specjalnych Stref Ekonomicznych 
Powód wątek stracił swój pierwotny cel i sens. Początkowo były to właśnie fotorelacje użytkowników ze stref Ekonomicznych byłego Okręgu Przemysłowego. 
Obecnie stał się powielaczem gazetowych newsów które można również czytać w wątkach tematycznie przypisanych do danego miasta lub regionu.


----------



## Strzala

letowniak said:


> Wniosek,
> Zmiana nazwy wątku
> [Centralny Okręg Przemysłowy] Relacje ze Specjalnych Stref Ekonomicznych
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1113147
> na
> [Centralny Okręg Przemysłowy] Fotorelacje ze Specjalnych Stref Ekonomicznych
> Powód wątek stracił swój pierwotny cel i sens. Początkowo były to właśnie fotorelacje użytkowników ze stref Ekonomicznych byłego Okręgu Przemysłowego.
> Obecnie stał się powielaczem gazetowych newsów które można również czytać w wątkach tematycznie przypisanych do danego miasta lub regionu.


Nie zgadzam się, wątek od początku opierał się na relacjach (czyli również wiadomościach), a nie wyłącznie "fotorelacjach". Poza tym jest to doskonały wątek zbiorczy dla inwestycji w strefach ekonomicznych miast wchodzących w skład dawnego COPu, który znajdował się w kilu regionach.

Założyciel wątku wypowiedział się jednoznacznie w kwestii jego celu i sensu:



GrimFadango said:


> Wątek ma potencjał moim zdaniem. *Mam taką propozycję, niech się projec_manager wypowie jako ojciec założyciel*:
> 
> *1) maks. 5 zdjęć na post* - forum przeskakuje po 20 postach, w ten sposób słabsze komputery nie będą się mulić i strona będzie się szybciej ładować.
> 
> *2) wrzucamy też newsy* - *wszelkie informacje dotyczące SSE z obszaru obejmującego wątek, z podaniem źródła*. Jeżeli zostaje COP, to proponuję przedwojenne granice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mapka z wikipedii_
> 
> A za fotorelację, jak już wspomniał mk_ostrowiec, należy się duże mieleckie:cheers:





projec_manager said:


> *Jestem za.* Ogólnie jestem fanem rozowju Polski Południowo-Wschodniej właśnie tej w wydaniu COP. To olbrzymi potencjał, któy nie jest wykorzystany do dziś. Jedynie Mielcowi się udało. A tam gdzie władze w miastach są delikatnie mówiąc nierozsądne mamy, tak jak mamy czyli brak inwestorów bądź odchodzące firmy. Uważam ,ze potrzeba COP-owi dużo pozytywnego PR i szumu, żeby ktoś z decydentów wreszcie przetarł oczy.
> Ja przez chwilę myślałem ,zeby wątek nazwać [COP] Przemysł dzisiaj, ale obecna nazwa też może być. *Przystaję na propozycje GrimFadango*. Też uważam ,ze wątek ma potencjał podobnie, jak COP


----------



## harpun

Zgłaszam, takie ataki personalne są nagminne

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126838908&postcount=16362


----------



## k%

żaden atak, po prostu usuwam wasze zabawne sprzeczki w co drugim temacie Krakowskim.

Jeśli chcesz żebym rozdawał brigi za każdy OT to niestety, ale w każdym bierzesz udział, a że miałeś już kilka brigów to wiesz jak się to może dla Ciebie skończyć 

I radziłbym nie wychylać się poza "Kraków" bo to, że ja mam cierpliwość do Ciebie bo jednak robisz dużo wartościowych zdjec z każdej inwestycji to nie znaczy, ze inni moderatorzy będą mieć.


----------



## harpun

Nikt nie karze rozdawać Brigów, pewne posty się po prostu usuwa.. Zerknij sobie na południowy wschód



> I radziłbym nie wychylać się poza "Kraków" bo to, że ja mam cierpliwość do Ciebie bo jednak robisz dużo wartościowych zdjec z każdej inwestycji to nie znaczy, ze inni moderatorzy będą mieć.


Ach, lubisz jak sie ludzie boją, lubisz wypominać (nawet zdjęcia?)

Ale wiedz, że ja się niczego boję, (bo niby czego?) i przestań straszyć, dam sobie radę


----------



## kal323Ci

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126865865&postcount=54221

Polecam dla kolegi brig za niezprowokowane wyzwiska.


----------



## TommeT

kal323Ci said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126865865&postcount=54221
> 
> Polecam dla kolegi brig za niezprowokowane wyzwiska.


Niezprowokowane?



kal323Ci said:


> LOL, masz racje.. moj blad
> 
> Sullivans to banda *debili...* nie wiele braklo zeby wysadzili sie w powietrze.
> http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/sm-2-missile-explodes-on-launch-from-the-destroyer-uss-1719624172


Polecam dla kolegi zimną kąpiel w Pacyfiku.


----------



## ps-man

^^ Poczyszczone, ostrzeżenie dla Ciebie, kal323Ci i Krzycho z brigami za pyskówkę.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Ach ci Amerykanie


----------



## ixs

Zeby za "kto sie czubi ten sie lubi" (bo tak to wygladalo) brigi dawac... co to sie porobilo


----------



## ixs

Ten znowu zaczyna (prac brudy swojego umyslu) i sadzic glupoty o burzeniu PKiNu, tym razem "publicznie", pod bannerem.

pg87	→	of course it will be demolished as soon as the laws of economy and not the blind ideology will start to rule in Warsaw again.


Jeszcze nigdy dla nikogo o briga nie prosilem i nie mam zamiaru tego zmieniac... ale mozna by poczyscic i slownie pouczyc...


----------



## Bastian.

BTW Kanio dostał bana?. Za co i na jak długo?.


----------



## Stiggy

antysmok said:


> Mieszasz pojęcia i używasz demagogii co to jest jak nie trolling? Raczej sam się odkryłeś używając demagogicznych argumentów w stylu _przydzielania_ rodzin.
> nie jestem pewny, nie umiesz, albo nie chcesz czytać ze zrozumieniem?
> Widać skąd czerpiesz wzory działania społeczeństwa, ze wschodu, tam też im się wydawało że mogą sterować społeczeństwem przez dokwaterowania. Muszę cię rozczarować, istnieją inne sposoby działania.
> 
> Trollujesz już na wątkach ukraińsko rosyjskich teraz dostałeś inne zadanie, pracodawca uznał jednak że tu lepiej będziesz rozbijał UE?


Prosiłbym o zwrócenie uwagi temu użytkownikowi. Zamiast skupić się na temacie dyskusji, zawzięcie poszukuje agentów Kremla i w chamski sposób insynuuje przynależność do takowych, bo ktoś ośmiela się mieć inne zdanie niż on.


----------



## koszatek

Z sąsiedniego wątku, ale tu chyba bardziej pasuje.



pmaciej7 said:


> Akurat masz w tej sprawie wiele do gadania, pfff...
> 
> Klub Forum [powyżej 100 postów]


Ja mam propozycję, żeby osoby o stażu 10 lat lub więcej, były oficjalnie zwolnione z tego warunku.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Bez przesady, jak ktoś jest tutaj 10 lat to chyba mógłby już napisać te 10 postów rocznie


----------



## pmaciej7

koszatek said:


> Ja mam propozycję, żeby osoby o stażu 10 lat lub więcej, były oficjalnie zwolnione z tego warunku.


Bo?


----------



## koszatek

Bo taki wymóg wystarczająco odsiewa osoby przypadkowe i to chyba lepiej niż wymóg 100 postów. Dlatego taki ukłon w kierunku starszych stażem forumowiczów chyba można zrobić.


----------



## pmaciej7

Klub forum jest odskocznią dla aktywnych użytkowników. Jeżeli ktoś przez 10 lat napisał 33 posty, to trudno go uznać za aktywnego użytkownika.


----------



## Zachu.

Ci co nie spamują w każdym temacie to akurat nic ciekawego nie znajdą dla siebie w tym elytrnym klubie.


----------



## dexter2

^^ Za takie posty też powinny lecieć brigi. Z łaski swojej nie obrażaj aktywnych użytkowników, bo ilość postów nie ma absolutnie nic do ich jakości i działa to w obie strony. 

Klub forum jest dla aktywnych forumowiczów i tyle. Pogódźcie się z faktem.


----------



## Zachu.

Akurat tobie wczoraj ktoś zwrócił uwagę że masz ADHA i wszędzie coś do powiedzenia.

Z tym ograniczeniem to jak z linkami. Trzeba nabić dziesięć bez sensownych postów żeby coś wrzucić. Większość nie wie jak to elegancko ominąć.

Cały czas jestem pod wrażeniem infrastruktury IT. Że to wszystko działa. Całe te HP mogło by nie istnieć. Tylko co by Ci biedacy robili z czasem?


----------



## adikk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230097&page=305
Poproszę o interwencję moda. User Phantome przychodzi leczyć kompleksy i robi się bagno.

3 dni, przeczyszczone - pm7


----------



## dexter2

Zachu. said:


> Akurat tobie wczoraj ktoś zwrócił uwagę że masz ADHA i wszędzie coś do powiedzenia.


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak ADHD, a tym bardziej ADHA. Widzisz, piszesz rzadko a i tak kompletne idiotyzmy. 

Nikt nie pisze na tym forum dla postów, lub tylko po to, żeby móc dodać coś do HP. Twierdząc takie rzeczy ośmieszasz się nieprawdopodobnie.
A nawet jeśli, to zostaną szybko wyeliminowani.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

nie tylko się ośmiesza, ale i obraża większą część użytkowników, którzy często wrzucają jakieś swoje zdjęcia, insiderach budów, czy innych specjalistach w swojej dziedzinie, którzy chętnie dzielą się swoją wiedzą, a takich na forum jest bardzo dużo.


----------



## Zachu.

Boli?
Po co są te liczniki postów i lajków skoro nikt tu nie jest dla medali? Po co te ograniczenia?
Ten miso co po angielsku w każdej inwestycji tylko pytał kiedy otwarcie i tak dwa razy w tygodniu. Następny co wali lajki każdemu od góry do dołu. Strasznie to merytoryczne.

Z takich technicznych spraw to stopka powinna mieć TYLKO cztery linijki a nie cały elementarz.


----------



## dexter2

Zachu. said:


> Boli?


Po czym komentarz:



Zachu. said:


> Po co są te liczniki postów i lajków skoro nikt tu nie jest dla medali? Po co te ograniczenia?
> Z takich technicznych spraw to stopka powinna mieć TYLKO cztery linijki a nie cały elementarz.


:lol:

Piszesz te rzeczy tylko po to, żeby sobie komentarzy napstrykać? A może chcesz medal?
Zrozum, że jedyną osobą, którą coś tutaj boli jesteś ty.

Co do gości w każdym wątku pytających o to samo - są na tym forum wyjątkowo sprawnie eliminowani. Chcesz lepszej kontroli, to możesz zacząć opłacać adminów i moderatorów, albo sam się zgłosić do roboty za free, na pewno ją lepiej wykonasz.


----------



## Zachu.

Przestań pi....sać bez sensu.
Moderuje dwa fora i przy mnie nawet połowy postów byś nie napisał z tego co masz.



marcinlodz said:


> *Naczelny recenzent forumowy* juz wie, że elewacja stadionu będzie do d..y, chociaż przedstawiono dopiero jedną z koncepcji elewacji. Wyobraż sobie (po raz kolejny), że nie masz monopolu na ocenianie wszystkiego na tym forum i uzurpowanie sobie jedynej racji - istniały, istnieją i będą istnieć osoby, które mają odmienne zdanie do Twojego i uszanuj to.
> PS. Musi bardzo boleć, że ten stadion powstanie...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127112509&postcount=3393



Mnie nie boli, mam odwagę wyrazić swoje odmienne zdanie. Ci co interesują się jedną inwestycją albo meteorytyką mają wywalone na te żale.
EOT

Najbardziej "merytoryczny" wątek jaki ostatnio przestałem subskrybować: Most w Żywcu.
Ostatni komentarz, tam tak cały czas jest.


> Tego wątku już się nie da czytać. Co najmniej szósta strona lamentów o szerokość mostu. Ogarnijcie się proszę.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127142871#post127142871


----------



## dexter2

Zachu. said:


> Przestań pi....sać bez sensu.
> Moderuje dwa fora i przy mnie nawet połowy postów byś nie napisał z tego co masz.


Pewnie elektroda










Natomiast u mnie już byś dostał co najmniej miesięcznego briga za podobne posty i odzywki. I przy okazji zgłaszam od razu tutaj o to wniosek. Chamstwa nie toleruję.



Zachu. said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127112509&postcount=3393


Zacytowałeś kolesia, którego co drugi post to jakaś wycieczka personalna w moją stronę. Fajnie, obiektywnie 



Zachu. said:


> Mnie nie boli, mam odwagę wyrazić swoje odmienne zdanie. Ci co interesują się jedną inwestycją albo meteorytyką mają wywalone na te żale.
> EOT


Obrażanie forumowiczów i zbyt wysokie ego nie ma nic wspólnego z odwagą.



PS:


Zachu. said:


> Ci co nie spamują w każdym temacie to akurat nic ciekawego nie znajdą dla siebie w tym elytrnym klubie.





Zachu. said:


> Całe te HP mogło by nie istnieć. Tylko co by Ci biedacy robili z czasem?


---->>> Patrzę na ostatnią stronę postów, a tam praktycznie wszystko z HP :lol: 

Dawno nie trafiłem na taki przypadek


----------



## jacca

To: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852171 do przeniesienia do "Architektury i Urbanistyki" (jeżeli w ogóle).


----------



## user1414213562

Luki_SL said:


> *Prośba - wyjaśniajcie sobie takie rzeczy na PM. Jeszcze jedna wrzutka osobista w stylu "gimbaza" i pożegnamy się na tydzień.*





LoozaQ said:


> User... sam jesteś pośmiewiskiem na całą Polskę,





LoozaQ said:


> jesteś fizycznym impotentem


Mamy tu takie ładne wrzutki osobiste. Mam nadzieję, że moderator będzie konsekwentny.


----------



## Kubael

Poproszę o tag:
kielce

do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510119&page=118


----------



## partyzantka

A komu to się opłaca?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Opłaca się, to opłaca. Na grzyb drążyć temat?


----------



## partyzantka

A, tak snuję rozważania w nadziei, że może któryś moderator raczy się ustosunkować. Bo to w sumie bez sensu, wymyślać jasne zasady [to nie jest tak uznaniowe, jak zagadnienie trollingu w PHP], by potem ich nie przestrzegać. To po co one są?


----------



## nikmin

partyzantka said:


> A komu to się opłaca?


np. mi . Nie zawsze zaglądam php, a szkoda by było przegapic jakis dobry polityczny dowcip, nawet jesli przez to ryzykuję zniesmaczeniem z powodu innego. I od tego są interwencje Dobrego Moda, zeby częśc rzeczy usuwał i nie było przegiecia w opini wiekszosci , która go wybrała , jako cieszącego się w jej mniemaniu autorytetem.

Taka juz jest natura CnŚ- tylko część rzeczy nam się tam podoba , część jest nam obojęta , a częśc po prostu odrzuca i brzydzi. Mimo wszystko tam zaglądamy, bo jest to dla nas jakaś wartość dodana. Natomiast sama dyskusja na tematy polityczne, z załozenia w tym miejscu jest przysmucająca i do niczego dobrego nie prowadzi. Mam nadzieje , ze tym razem jest juz wszystko jasne .


----------



## pmaciej7

nikmin said:


> Nie zawsze zaglądam php, a szkoda by było przegapic jakis dobry polityczny dowcip,


Na świecie opowiada się tyle _dobrych politycznych dowcipów_, że i tak dużą część przegapiasz. 

Ja politykę wszelkiej maści kasuję, jeśli gdzieś zauważę.


----------



## nikmin

^^ czyli rzadko zaglądasz do CnŚ


----------



## mlodyy1985

Można dorzucić do wątku o trwamwajach Pesy?:


> Bydgoska Pesa podczas targów kolejowych TRAKO 2015 zaprezentowała model tramwaju podpisany "Future Tram". Wyróżnia się wyglądem i ma to być jeden z powodów, dla których zainteresują się nim europejskie miasta.
> 
> – Nasz projektant, zastanawiając się jak będzie wyglądał nowy tramwaj, inspirował się zdjęciami z Tel Awiwu – powiedziano nam w Pesie, gdy spytaliśmy się o model wystawiony na stoisku. Roboczo nazwany Pesa Future (ostatecznej nazwy jeszcze nie ma) był już proponowany w stolicy Izraela, a także jednemu z miast niemieckich. Jedna z wersji zewnętrznego wyglądu była też rozważana podczas transakcji na tramwaje dla Warszawy, ale stolica Polski zdecydowała się na bardziej konserwatywny wygląd Jazzów Duo.
> 
> O rozwiązaniach technicznych na razie wiadomo niewiele, bo tramwaj jest póki co projektem, a w firmie zaznaczają, że prototyp nie powstanie, póki jakieś miasto się na niego nie zdecyduje. Poza stuprocentowo niską podłogą, nowymi wózkami i budową modułową, która pozwoli na zaproponowanie pojazów różnych długości, w tramwajach znajdzie się zupełnie nowy system informatyczny, który będzie zbiorczo zarządzał informacją pasażerską, wyświetlaniem reklam, zarządzaniem sprzedażą biletów, itp. System samodzielnie stworzy Pesa, co ma pomóc firmie w skomponowaniu oferty dla potencjalnych klientów.
> 
> Rozwiązaniem przyszłościowym ma być montowanie w pojazdach superkondensatorów. Czyli urządzeń umożliwiających odzyskiwanie energii w czasie hamowania i magazyowanie jej, do wykorzystania w miejscu gdzie brakuje zasilania z sieci. To pomysł Pesy dla miast, które z różnych powodów nie mają lub nie chcą budować sieci trakcyjnej. – W jednym z miast, z którym rozmawialiśmy jest czterokilometrowy odcinek, bez sieci. Tam to rozwiązanie wydaje się być idealne – powiedziano nam w Pesie.
> 
> Pesa Future ma być propozycją przede wszystkim na rynki zachodnie. Miastom poza Polską ponoć dużo łatwiej zaproponować bardziej odważny wygląd tramwaju. W Pesie rozważają zresztą kilka wariantów i podkreślają, że są bardzo elastyczni jeśli chodzi o decyzję klienta, choć w przypadku wspomnianego projektu szczególnie zwracają uwagę eliptyczne okna po bokach kabiny motorniczego.
> 
> Warto pamiętać, że Pasa, w przeciwieństwie np. do Solarisa, nie ma niemieckiej homologacji na swoje tramwaje i w tym momencie nie toczy się żadna procedura, dzięki której miałaby ją uzyskać, ale w firmie przyznają, że chcą budować swoją markę za zachodnią granicą przez kontrakty kolejowe, co może potem pomóc przy kontaktach tramwajowych


http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wiadomosci/pesa-future-nowy-tramwaj-na-rynek-zachodni-50433.html


----------



## Bastian.

Może polityczne dowcipy w CnŚ niech będą dopuszczone, dyskusja o tym też ale gdy jedno i drugie zacznie za bardzo skręcać w stronę samej polityki to niech wtedy mod kasuje. Najlepiej jakiś mod neutralny politycznie (nie będący za PO, PiS, SLD itd). Jest tu taki?.


----------



## pmaciej7

Dowcipy polityczne z reguły są na niskim poziomie, a najdalej w trzecim komentarzu dyskusja spadłaby do poziomu niedawno zbanowanego użytkownika.


----------



## MajKeR_

Koledze drugastrona chyba zaraz coś pęknie. Teraz daje czadu w wątku o jedzeniu.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Zacytuj proszę, żeby wszyscy widzieli.


----------



## andymoon3

Witam 
Informacja dla moderatorów. 
W dniu dzisiejszym wysłałem do użytkownika krystiand wiadomość o następującej treści:
Nie uważasz że to wy się ośmieszacie. Co wyrabiacie ostatnimi czasy to jakaś choroba psychiczna. To nie chodzi o stworzenie samodzielnej metropoli dla Torunia tylko stanowisko negocjacyjne dla miasta Toruń w momencie tworzenia się takich tworów. Dajcie sobie spokój. Wasz wątek to city v city i nie rozumiem dlaczego jeszcze moderatorzy go nie zamknęli.
Od razu chciałbym przeprosić za słowa. 
Mam nadzieje że obędzie się bez żadnych kar.


----------



## krystiand

Nie życzę sobie nazywania mnie chorym psychicznie.


----------



## bartek76

^^
^^

Wracają czasy składania samokrytyki?


----------



## Muczi

Wnioskuje o bringa za obelgi w wątku o emigrantach dla użytkownika *antysmok* m.in:



antysmok said:


> Po pierwsze to nie ma znaczenia jaką ma religie, jest imigrantem.
> Po drugie nie ma jeszcze doktoratu, ma go dostać w przyszłym roku.
> Po trzecie co nam szkodzi też przyjmować tych najlepszych ? ale na pewno nie przyjadą do kraju gdzie są ludzie mówiący "skoro woda na Marsie odkryta to faktycznie nie są już potrzebni". Świat jest globalny jak nigdy wcześniej, trzeba się z tym pogodzić i konkurować na rynku o tych najlepszych. *Co mamy im do zaoferowania? kiboli z połową mózgu i wykształconych rzygających fanatyzmem w stylu lat 30-tych lub Hutu, choćby na tym wątku. To dlatego że w Stanach tacy siedzą na prerii i jeżeli mają jakieś stosunki społeczne to tylko ze swoimi krowami lub kombajnem to Stany mają siłę przyciągania najlepszych.*
> 
> A swoją drogą znam wielu naukowców z doktoratem, profesurami z całego świata i nigdy nie przyszło mi na myśl zastanawiać się jakiego są wyznania czy też czy są ateistami.
> Po prostu to nie ma znaczenia, bo ma jakieś dla ich wartości bycia dobrymi naukowcami?
> Czy też funkcjonowania w społeczeństwie? z mojego doświadczenia nie ma żadnego.
> *Jeżeli klasyfikujesz ludzi na poziomie czy są ateistami czy wyznają jakąś religię nie jesteś lepszy od tych którzy tu się produkują ze swoim fanatyzmem.*





antysmok said:


> ^^
> w czym ?
> tym że stwierdziłem że ktoś kto się mieni humanistą nie powinien klasyfikować ludzi na lepszych i gorszych na podstawie wyznawanej przez nich lub nie religii ?
> weź się nie chwytaj retorycznych sztuczek, sprawa jest prosta jak drut.
> Dopóki to byłą dyskusja na temat fali imigracyjnej do Europy to jeszcze ok, *ale jak się zaczęła przebijanie na głupie rasistowskie stereotypy to trudno to zdzierżyć.*





antysmok said:


> *Tak żeby was trochę rozruszać bo ostatnio już się zaplątujecie w te same ksenofobiczne argumenty.*
> Człowiek który odkrył ciekłą wodę na Marsie, Lujendra Ojha
> https://www.lpl.arizona.edu/newsletter/fall_2011/images/luju.jpg
> 
> to a propos argumentów że nic nam z emigrantów ;-P


----------



## drugastrona

O właśnie. I wątek o imigracji działa i ma się dobrze, a o zdrowym odżywianiu zamknięto hno: Gdzie logika?


----------



## adikk

Poproszę o przerzucenie pierwszego posta stąd tu oraz zmianę nazwy na [Łódź] Kompleks fabryczny Ramischa (Off Piotrkowska) - biurowce Teal i Sepia Office

Dzięki


----------



## zonc

Mam propozycję, by przenieść wątek o urządzaniu mieszkań do działu Architektura i urbanistyka z hyde parku. Ogólnie widziałbym to tak:

[Architektura wnętrz] Meble, dodatki, sztuka 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1841159

(To co o urządzaniu własnych biur, mieszkań wyrzucamy z tego wątku - tylko rozwoma teoretycznia o trendach etc.)

[Design w praktyce] Urządzanie domu / mieszkania

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127506862#post127506862

[Design w praktyce] Urządzanie biura / miejsca pracy

(nowy wątek, do którego trafiłyby posty z urządzania mieszkań).

Ewentualnie urządzanie mieszkań dopisać w nazwie "i biur, pracowni". etc.


----------



## Rodada

Skoro już jeździ przez Sieradz to dopisać
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1408254

zainteresowanie poczytaniem zapewne będzie 
thx


----------



## Wesoły Romek

poproszę


łódź

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1854912


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1714687

Jako autor wątku wnoszę o jego zamknięcie. Koledzy z Torunia nie zrozumieli tytułu. Przez wiele miesięcy nie mieli nic do napisania, a teraz odkopali i temat zupełnie niezwiązany z ZIT wymieszany ze sporą porcją gunwa politycznego.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

To jeszcze jako współautor awantury poproś dla siebie o briga :F


----------



## krystiand

Spoko. Może być nawet ban.


----------



## kuniokun

Użytkownik michal90 chyba pomylił to forum z Onetem, w żaden sposób nie odnosi się do mojej wypowiedzi, używa jedynie inwektyw - wyzywa mnie od "cięzkich kretynów".

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127522498&postcount=12873


----------



## Beck's

^^Jak sie nie ma argumentow, to sie ucieka do inwektyw, ot co


----------



## Asinus

kuniokun said:


> Użytkownik michal90 chyba pomylił to forum z Onetem, w żaden sposób nie odnosi się do mojej wypowiedzi, używa jedynie inwektyw - wyzywa mnie od "cięzkich kretynów".
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127522498&postcount=12873


3 tygodnie bana z powodu recydywy.


----------



## michuu

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na  [Toruń] Metropolia Toruńska


----------



## Muczi

Halo, czy jest na sali moderator?



Muczi said:


> Wnioskuje o bringa za obelgi w wątku o emigrantach dla użytkownika *antysmok* m.in:
> 
> 
> 
> antysmok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Po pierwsze to nie ma znaczenia jaką ma religie, jest imigrantem.
> Po drugie nie ma jeszcze doktoratu, ma go dostać w przyszłym roku.
> Po trzecie co nam szkodzi też przyjmować tych najlepszych ? ale na pewno nie przyjadą do kraju gdzie są ludzie mówiący "skoro woda na Marsie odkryta to faktycznie nie są już potrzebni". Świat jest globalny jak nigdy wcześniej, trzeba się z tym pogodzić i konkurować na rynku o tych najlepszych. *Co mamy im do zaoferowania? kiboli z połową mózgu i wykształconych rzygających fanatyzmem w stylu lat 30-tych lub Hutu, choćby na tym wątku. To dlatego że w Stanach tacy siedzą na prerii i jeżeli mają jakieś stosunki społeczne to tylko ze swoimi krowami lub kombajnem to Stany mają siłę przyciągania najlepszych.*
> 
> A swoją drogą znam wielu naukowców z doktoratem, profesurami z całego świata i nigdy nie przyszło mi na myśl zastanawiać się jakiego są wyznania czy też czy są ateistami.
> Po prostu to nie ma znaczenia, bo ma jakieś dla ich wartości bycia dobrymi naukowcami?
> Czy też funkcjonowania w społeczeństwie? z mojego doświadczenia nie ma żadnego.
> *Jeżeli klasyfikujesz ludzi na poziomie czy są ateistami czy wyznają jakąś religię nie jesteś lepszy od tych którzy tu się produkują ze swoim fanatyzmem.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antysmok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> w czym ?
> tym że stwierdziłem że ktoś kto się mieni humanistą nie powinien klasyfikować ludzi na lepszych i gorszych na podstawie wyznawanej przez nich lub nie religii ?
> weź się nie chwytaj retorycznych sztuczek, sprawa jest prosta jak drut.
> Dopóki to byłą dyskusja na temat fali imigracyjnej do Europy to jeszcze ok, *ale jak się zaczęła przebijanie na głupie rasistowskie stereotypy to trudno to zdzierżyć.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antysmok said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tak żeby was trochę rozruszać bo ostatnio już się zaplątujecie w te same ksenofobiczne argumenty.*
> Człowiek który odkrył ciekłą wodę na Marsie, Lujendra Ojha
> https://www.lpl.arizona.edu/newsletter/fall_2011/images/luju.jpg
> 
> to a propos argumentów że nic nam z emigrantów ;-P
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pmaciej7

A o co niby chodzi?


----------



## bartek76

pmaciej7 said:


> A o co niby chodzi?


Udajesz Greka czy co?
Napisz, że to się na briga (a tym bardziej bringa) nie kwalifikuje i ewentualnie dlaczego.

Przy czym osobiście zgadzam się, że się to na briga nie kwalifikuje, natomiast przydałaby się interwencja moderacji we wzmiankowanym wątku aby opanować wzrastającą falę argumentów ad personam obojętnie z której strony sporu padających. Nie brigi tylko zacytowanie kilku co pikantniejszych wpisów i ostrzeżenie że wystarczy bo jeśli nie to będą konsekwencje.

No chyba ze moderacja się z premedytacją wycofała (oficjalnie) z tamtego wątku i czeka aż kurz opadnie aby wyczyścić forum, pod byle pretekstem, z niepoprawnych politycznie.


----------



## pmaciej7

bartek76 said:


> Napisz, że to się na briga (a tym bardziej bringa) nie kwalifikuje i ewentualnie dlaczego.


Moim zdaniem się nie kwalifikuje, ale może trzeba większej finezji?


----------



## dexter2

adikk said:


> Poproszę o przerzucenie pierwszego posta stąd tu oraz zmianę nazwy na [Łódź] Kompleks fabryczny Ramischa (Off Piotrkowska) - biurowce Teal i Sepia Office
> 
> Dzięki


Podbijam, przy okazji dodając, żeby przypadkiem wątek nie pozostał zamknięty


----------



## Kubael

Poproszę o tag:
kraków
do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127565653#post127565653

Dzieki


----------



## Asinus

Gotowe!


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o wyczyszczenie poniższego wątku ze śmieciowych postów.

* [Śródmieście] Łuk Tryumfalny w Osi Saskiej *

W ostatnich postach występuje:
- obrażanie byłego prezydenta
- Traktat Wersalski
- Pietrzak w Tworkach
- sowiecka propaganda
- licytacja znajomości historii 

Trochę cytatów:

"Kazdy *wpierdol* spuszczony czerwonym nalezy celebrowac."

"Jak się nie potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem to lepiej w ogóle nie pisać, myślę że waćpan jesteś ,,prawdziwym Polakiem"."

"Ale kombo ,*sraczkowate* złote i na dole biedra"

"Zaiste, najlepsze pojęcie o nieskończoności daje ludzka głupota. Do szkoły, historii się uczyć."

Dno zostało już osiągnięte.


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127589922&postcount=716 - rozumiem szczery żal ale chyba kogoś ponosi ze swobodą językową...


----------



## Bastian.

evertonfans2012 said:


> Proszę o wyczyszczenie poniższego wątku ze śmieciowych postów.
> 
> * [Śródmieście] Łuk Tryumfalny w Osi Saskiej *
> 
> W ostatnich postach występuje:
> - obrażanie byłego prezydenta
> - Traktat Wersalski
> - Pietrzak w Tworkach
> - sowiecka propaganda
> - licytacja znajomości historii
> 
> Trochę cytatów:
> 
> "Kazdy *wpierdol* spuszczony czerwonym nalezy celebrowac."
> 
> "Jak się nie potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem to lepiej w ogóle nie pisać, myślę że waćpan jesteś ,,prawdziwym Polakiem"."
> 
> "Ale kombo ,*sraczkowate* złote i na dole biedra"
> 
> "Zaiste, najlepsze pojęcie o nieskończoności daje ludzka głupota. Do szkoły, historii się uczyć."
> 
> Dno zostało już osiągnięte.


Mnie zastanawia o czym aktualnie jest ten wątek, o łuku czy o nieprzyjaźni Polsko-Rosyjskiej.


----------



## tramwaj

^^ Podziękował


----------



## zonc

zonc said:


> Mam propozycję, by przenieść wątek o urządzaniu mieszkań do działu Architektura i urbanistyka z hyde parku. Ogólnie widziałbym to tak:
> 
> [Architektura wnętrz] Meble, dodatki, sztuka
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1841159
> 
> (To co o urządzaniu własnych biur, mieszkań wyrzucamy z tego wątku - tylko rozwoma teoretycznia o trendach etc.)
> 
> [Design w praktyce] Urządzanie domu / mieszkania
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127506862#post127506862
> 
> [Design w praktyce] Urządzanie biura / miejsca pracy
> 
> (nowy wątek, do którego trafiłyby posty z urządzania mieszkań).
> 
> Ewentualnie urządzanie mieszkań dopisać w nazwie "i biur, pracowni". etc.


??????


----------



## arafat11

pmaciej7 said:


> Moim zdaniem się nie kwalifikuje, ale może trzeba większej finezji?


rozumiem,ze tu finezja byla wieksza, bo brigi byly:



koszatek said:


> 10 stron temu zadałem pytanie, które nie doczekało się odpowiedziytanie do zwolenników obowiązkowych kwot: załóżmy, że przyjmiemy te 10 tysięcy, trochę Polaków czekających na mieszkania komunalne się wkurzy, parę osób oberwie, parę kobiet będzie zgwałconych, no ale trudno.
> I co dalej?
> Jaka jest wtedy gwarancja, że za rok nie przypadnie nam według tego rozdzielnika 100 tysięcy, a za dwa lata - milion?





glicek said:


> Zwolennicy przyjęcia uchodźców są zajęci pompowaniem materacy dla nich i nie mają czasu aby tu bywać i odpowiadać na Twoje pytania.
> 
> *Lenin również był uchodźcą.* :lol:
> Z tym, że Jezus nie ucinał niewiernym głów, nie zakopywał ich żywcem, nie wysadzał świątyń zaś jego uczniowie nie gwałcili niewolnic.





> Kwiat dziennikarstwa z TOK FM niestety nie jest w stanie wziąć pod swój dach imigrantów. Nie wiedziałem, że dziennikarze są tacy biedni i mieszkają w klitkach. Ale za to parafie mogą wziąć. Już to pisałem: osiedlać w Miasteczku Wilanów, na Powiślu, na Saskiej Kempie.





> No widzisz. Nie jedziesz do Krakowa bo tam kibole i maczety, ale też nikt na siłę Cię tam nie zawoził - wbre twojej woli.
> Prawda jest taka że imigrancji nie chcą do Polski tylko do Niemiec, Szwecji itp. A jak ich tutaj siła przywiąza w ramach tzw. tolerancji unijnej (a co Bruskele obchodzi że oni chcą do Paryża a wylądowali w Raszynie - to i to unia), to jak oni mnie tu siła zaciągli to ja zrobie wszystk oby mnie stąd wzieli - zaczne kraść, robic awantury w gorszych przypadkach gwałcić, zabijać - zrobia wszystko by jednak do tych Niemiec sie dostac. Nie wszystko zgodnie z prawem, ale jak to mówia cel uświeca środki.
> Uszczelwienienie kogoś na siłe nigdy dobrze się nie kończy.


plus wiecej tu:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126918414&postcount=13420


----------



## Marcino

Prośba o tagi: elbląg, elblag, pomorze.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1865857
Dziękować


----------



## LubiePiwo

Już nie mogę, elita PHP-u przeniosła się do wątku bliskowschodniego, niech ktoś to przeczyści:


untasz_napirisza said:


> To bylo do przewidzenia, że ta faszystowska zaraza przeniesie się tutaj z wątku o uchodźcach.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Chamstwo, które ostatnio wylewa się od niektórych userów na tym forum jest nie do zniesienia.

Należy zamknąć PHP i inne wątki ''szczególnego nadzoru'', bo niektórzy klepią w klawiature 24 h i z uwagi na to, że nie mają innego życia, rzuca im się to na mózg. Druga strona nie jest im dłużna.


----------



## krystiand

krystiand said:


> Szkarada otwarta, więc można prosić o przeniesienie do ukończonych?http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450440


Po otwarciu zaczęła się gównoburza, a moje wnioski są olewane. Dzięki :cheers:


----------



## lenin

Wesoły Romek;128579329 said:


> Chamstwo, które ostatnio wylewa się od niektórych userów na tym forum jest nie do zniesienia.
> 
> Należy zamknąć PHP i inne wątki ''szczególnego nadzoru'', bo niektórzy klepią w klawiature 24 h i z uwagi na to, że nie mają innego życia, rzuca im się to na mózg. Druga strona nie jest im dłużna.


wesoły ..swój swego chroni....


----------



## bartek76

Nie bardzo jestem fanem donoszenia, ale czy ktoś z moderacji mógłby zwrócić uwagę temu Panu, że chyba za bardzo daje się ponieść emocjom i zapomina o dodaniu do swoich postów co ma na myśli? Jeśli faktycznie ma cokolwiek.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128588502&postcount=7162


----------



## lenin

bartek76 said:


> Nie bardzo jestem fanem donoszenia, ale czy ktoś z moderacji mógłby zwrócić uwagę temu Panu, że chyba za bardzo daje się ponieść emocjom i zapomina o dodaniu do swoich postów co ma na myśli? Jeśli faktycznie ma cokolwiek.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128588502&postcount=7162


"Stworzenie pierwszej w dziejach i jak dotąd jedynej cywilizacji naukowo-technicznej, dokonanie rewolucji przemysłowej, opracowanie metody naukowej, stworzenie nowoczesnej medycyny, wydłużenie średniej ludzkości życia przynajmniej dwukrotnie, wyeliminowanie lub drastyczne ograniczenie wielu chorób itd, itp mógłbym tak długo wymieniać."

rozumiem , że to wietnamczycy zrzucali na siebie napalm::bash:...skąd się biorą takie imigracyjne chwasty ja ty? zablokowałbym was was wszystkich, bo wasze wpisy bolą strasznie....nas waszych składkowców zusu!!!


----------



## LubiePiwo

lenin said:


> skąd się biorą takie imigracyjne chwasty ja ty? zablokowałbym was was wszystkich, bo wasze wpisy bolą strasznie....nas waszych składkowców zusu!!!


Napisałeś w tamtym wątku, że jesteś fanem Civa 2. Mam dobrą wiadomość, najprawdopodobniej będziesz miał dużo czasu żeby grać :lol:


----------



## krystiand

edit
Dzięki


----------



## Pogodynek

Proszę o tag:
poznań
w następujących wątkach:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1763422
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825781

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## Asinus

Wszystkie uzupełnione!


----------



## kafarek

odpalcie wątek . 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585335&page=78
Jutro wkleję jakieś zdjęcia .Pojawiły się koparki i ciężarówki .Ptaszki ćwierkają mi że to już


----------



## Juda

Uprzejmie proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku "[Włochy] Budowa nowego hotelu obok Lotniska Chopina [w budowie]" na taką, która nie będzie pleonazmem


----------



## vacat

Założyłem osobny wątek poświęcony terroryzmowi. Celem jest rozdzielenie spraw ściśle bliskowschodnich od terroryzmu.

Mam nadzieję, że się przyjmie. Proszę moderatorów o współpracę i pomoc w rozdzieleniu tych dwóch spraw. Z góry dziękuję

Link do nowego wątku poniżej

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128648571#post128648571


----------



## ixs

a to sie da rozdzielic? :troll:


----------



## Cezman

vacat said:


> Mam nadzieję, że się przyjmie.


Ja mam jednak nadzieję, że się nie przyjmie...


----------



## Grvl

vacat said:


> Link do nowego wątku poniżej
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128648571#post128648571


Zamknąć póki jeszcze jest wcześnie. Żeby nie trzeba było później przenosić postów.


----------



## vacat

Zamachowcy w Paryżu, Londynie, Madrycie byli obywatelami państw UE w drugim, lub trzecim pokoleniu. Problem terroryzmu jest związany z Bliskim Wschodem, ale nie jest z nim tożsamy.


----------



## Grvl

I walczyli w Syrii w ramach ISIS. Ten terroryzm jest dzieckiem Bliskiego Wschodu. Poczynając od finansowania przez Arabie Saudyjską budowania ekstremistycznych meczetów w Europie, a kończąc na udziale tzw. "Europejczyków" w walkach na terenie Bliskiego Wschodu, którzy później tu wracają i robią zamachy.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128681031#post128681031

do wywalenia


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Skoro do wywalenia prosze o jasne wytyczne wg jakiego klucza można śmiać się z polityków w istniejącym wątku? Jażeli z żadnych proszę wywalić wpisy z Kwaśniewskim i Wałęsą.

I drugie pytanie: dlaczego do wywalenia. Jak rozumiem jedynym powodem nie jest fakt, że Tobie się nie podoba?


----------



## Han Solo

1.	W trakcie briga otrzymałem kilka wiadomości [dostałem powiadomienia na telefonie], które nie zmieściły się na skrzynce z powodu przepełnienia. Pomimo usunięcia kilkunastu wiadomości, te nowe nadal się nie pojawiły. Jak to rozwiązać?
2.	Kiedy danego posta polubi więcej niż 5 osób pozostałem są zbiorczo spisane jako „others”. Kiedyś mogłem sprawdzić kto to, klikając w ten napis. Obecnie pojawia mi się komunikat, że jestem nieuprawniony. Jak to rozwiązać?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ AD.2 

ja też nie mogę, mam taki komunikat:
bloniaq_s8, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## k%

moderatorzy mają te same problemy - jakieś błędy na forum.


----------



## TETA

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128709614#post128709614

Można prosić o ogarnięcie wątku? Ile można czytać te głupkowate zaczepki...


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Ej, dobra Panowie Moderatorzy, czy mógłby któryśw imieniu wszystki, a nie tylko swoim wyjaśnieć co dzieje się w "Czas na śmiech" i wskazać jeden ostateczny wyznacznik tego co "polityczne"?


----------



## Bastian.

Nie da się zrobić takiego sztywnego wskaźnika. Granica tego co dozwolone w Czas na Śmiech" z dziedziny polityki jest płynna i samemu trzeba wiedzieć kiedy się ją przekroczyło. ten sam żart w danym czasie może być dopuszczony a drugim razem to już będzie przesada. Wszystko zależy od wielu czynników, np. zły lub dobry humor moda i forumowiczów, wydarzenia w kraju itd.


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Tia... i przypadkiem to "niedozwolone" dotyczy zawsze jednej opcji politycznej. Z całym szaunkiem ale z mojej perspektywy to po prostu ból dupy cenzora, któremu ktoś nadał statut moderatora i który robi sobie z tematu folwark według własnego widzi mi się.

Od razu uprzedzam, że nie kieruję tego personalnie do żadnego z modów. W sumie chciałbym, ale nie wiem kto dyktuje taką politykę, kto się na nią godzi, a kto się jej sprzeciwia. Dziwi mnie tylko czemu nie można tego zmienić, bo nie wierzę, że większości modów to pasuje.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

śmierdzi tu brigiem od jakiegoś czasu...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

n3w.mod3l said:


> Tia... i przypadkiem to "niedozwolone" dotyczy zawsze jednej opcji politycznej. Z całym szaunkiem ale z mojej perspektywy to po prostu ból dupy cenzora, któremu ktoś nadał statut moderatora i który robi sobie z tematu folwark według własnego widzi mi się.
> 
> Od razu uprzedzam, że nie kieruję tego personalnie do żadnego z modów. W sumie chciałbym, ale nie wiem kto dyktuje taką politykę, kto się na nią godzi, a kto się jej sprzeciwia. Dziwi mnie tylko czemu nie można tego zmienić, bo nie wierzę, że większości modów to pasuje.


Generalnie ta granica jest płynna, ale nie nabijamy się z polityków parlamentarnych/urzędującego prezydenta. Inną granicę łatwo przekroczyć i zaraz będą latać żarty jak ten:


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ To wcale nie jest żart :troll:


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Przyjmuję do wiadomości jej "płynność". Choć i tak uważam, że osobny wątek dla tematów "kontrowersyjnych" (straszne czasy), jak polityka czy religia, byłby najprostszym rozwiązaniem.


----------



## Kpc21

Zróbcie coś z wątkiem "Zasady ruchu drogowego" w dziale drogowym. Zmieńcie chociaż nazwę na "Zasady poruszania się po rondach". Problem był już poruszany w księdze w dziale drogowym, ale nikt nie zareagował.


----------



## szpinak

Proszę o tag: 

Lublin 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867984

_ok.AA._


----------



## Cezman

*Kpc21, Moderatorzy*:

W wątku o zasadach ruchu i o bezpieczeństwie wprowadziłbym zasadę *max. 3 postów na dzień* lub *max. 5 na tydzień*. W ten sposób osiągamy:

- uspokojenie dotychczasowych uczestników na tydzień ponieważ każdego dnia piszą po milion postów na ten sam temat. Nie trzeba zamykać tematu (!). 

- uporządkowanie dyskusji w przyszłości. Gdzieś już na SSC pisałem, że merytoryczne są max. 3 posty w dyskusji. Piszesz swoje zdanie (1), odpowiadasz na pytanie/zarzut (2), masz jeszcze jeden post doprecyzowujący/podsumowujący (3). Każdy post powyżej trzeciego to mielenie tego samego od nowa i wchodzenie w niepotrzebne dyskusje. Zawsze znajdzie się ktoś, kto głupim komentarzem sprowadza dyskusję na boczne tory. Nie trzeba dodawać ludzi do listy ignorowanych (!). Do wyrażenia swojego zdania można stosować "lajki". I tak za mnie większość postów pisze kilku userów. Posty 4 i 5 zostają w przypadku pojawienie się nowego tematu w wątku.

Proponuję jeszcze dwa rozwiązania: Po pierwsze do pierwszego posta wpisujemy *spis treści*, czyli "Ronda post 1230-9999999". Każdy, kto będzie chciał to czytać, łatwo sobie znajdzie. Po drugie propozycje do spisu treści zgłaszaliby wszyscy i/lub *opiekun wątku*. Dla mnie możesz być nim Ty (Kpc21) i od tej pory byłbyś "moderatorem" (*pomocnik moderatora* do wątku X, Y, Z) bez praw do kasowania/edytowania postów oraz nadawania brigów i banów.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ogg

*@Kpc21, @Cezman*
Pomimo, że często czytam i czasem się udzielam w ZRD postulowałbym, powiedzmy, tygodniową przerwę, dla wątku oczywiście. Na początek. I chyba niezłym pomysłem byłoby wydzielenie dodatkowego wątku w HP [Jazda po rondzie] ((i jaaaazda)), a bazowy ZRD zostawiłbym z wykluczeniem zasad jazdy po SoRO. Robi się z tego tylko burdel, a wiele w tym zakresie w sensie PoRD się nie zmieniło i raczej szybko nie zmieni. 

Faktem jednak jest, że skoro "szkoły jazdy po rondzie" tak się ścierają i drastycznie inaczej interpretują te same przepisy, może faktycznie jest potrzebna prawna regulacja jazdy po SoRO :hmm: Tak dla zaprzeczenia "prostszego, tym samym lepszego" prawa.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

zwracam uwagę, że w księdze obok powstaje pomału php vol. 2. Można to ukrócić?


----------



## Koppel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128800678&postcount=181902
Zostałem poniżony i żądam wyciągnięcia konsekwencji.


----------



## chauffeur

Wnioskuję o ułaskawienie.


----------



## LubiePiwo

7 dni za nazwanie innego użytkownika szmatą, naprawdę grube kary lecą w PHP :nuts:


----------



## Asinus

Dla równowagi - 3 dni za znieważenie w ten sposób flagi UE.


----------



## LubiePiwo

To świadczy o tym jak postępowym krajem jesteśmy, Polska wreszcie dołączyła do Zachodniej Europy! W Szwecji za gwałt na dziecku Somalijczyk dostał prace społeczne, a na SSC:
- nazwanie użytkownika szmatą: 7 dni
- nazwanie flagi UE szmatą: 3 dni
- nazwanie prezydenta k***ą: 0 dni 
:lol:


----------



## el nino

^^ Wujek Staszek poleca zapoznanie się Tobie z nowym słowem: kontekst :troll:


----------



## MajKeR_

LubiePiwo said:


> To świadczy o tym jak postępowym krajem jesteśmy, Polska wreszcie dołączyła do Zachodniej Europy! W Szwecji za gwałt na dziecku Somalijczyk dostał prace społeczne, a na SSC:
> - nazwanie użytkownika szmatą: 7 dni
> - nazwanie flagi UE szmatą: 3 dni
> - nazwanie prezydenta k***ą: 0 dni
> :lol:


Tak się rodzi plotka  Jedna baba drugiej babie...


----------



## chauffeur

LubiePiwo said:


> - nazwanie prezydenta k***ą: 0 dni


Przykład?


----------



## ixs

chyba bylo za duzo piwa


----------



## Asinus

LubiePiwo said:


> - nazwanie prezydenta k***ą: 0 dni


Dla ścisłości to 1 dzień. Kara oczywiście symboliczna, no ale o tym zadecydowały najwidoczniej okoliczności.


----------



## arafat11

^^
he he ciekawe sa te okolicznosci, ktore za nazwanie k... prezydenta naszego kraju pozwalaja na kare jednego dnia,a nazwanie szmata flagi organizacji miedzynarodowej* 3 razy* wiecej...

czyli z tego wynika,ze wyraz k...jest 3 razy mniej obrazliwy niz wyraz szmata?
czy moze prezydent kraju moze byc obrazany a flaga organizacji nie?
a jaka bylaby kara za nazwanie k... flagi EU?

bo ciezko sie polapac w tych niuansach...


----------



## Virgileq

Ponoc to forum o wiezowcach.


----------



## Asinus

arafat11, wszystko zostało już napisane. Odpowiedź na wszystkie Twoje dylematy da się wyinterpretować z poprzednich postów. EOT.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Można sprawdzić, czy to nie multikonto?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1249711
Pojawił się na forum krótko po zbanowaniu jajauja vel abrasasindustries i mam nieodparte wrażenie, że to jego kolejne wcielenie.

Gdyby jednak nie on, to i tak wnoszę o bana za tego merytorycznego posta:


Bredausbredaus said:


> :grandpa::cheers:kay:reach::cheers2::applause::rock:
> ___________________________________
> :goodbye:


----------



## el nino

Czy leci z nami pilot:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1869713


----------



## Trishelle

Spamer:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=22581671

Link do profilu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1251075


----------



## Łosiu

Prawdopodobnie spamer działający na zlecenie jednego z deweloperów: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1245385


----------



## harpun

Ten kolega od 3 lat w ten sposób prowadzi dyskusje, proszę o reakcję 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128945395&postcount=3511


----------



## behemot

^^
Owszem, reakcja jest potrzebna. Ale w odniesieniu do rasistowskich uwag harpuna.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221289&page=176

od postu #3509


----------



## MajKeR_

Czas na reakcję w wątku o podziale terytorialnym kraju. Prowodyr dyskusji chyba się zaciął, a każdą próbę przedstawienia odmiennego stanowiska pacyfikuje inwektywami.


----------



## Maro85

Mam pytanie, czemu moje posty są usuwane z forum?


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501141
Proszę przenieść do Inwestycji Ukończonych.


----------



## MajKeR_

Serio, woda z trupka to już chyba nadmierne odejście od podziału terytorialnego w wykonaniu aliveinchains...


----------



## markus1234

bloniaq_s8 said:


> coś jest na rzeczy, czy masz problem z fikcją literacką?


Jak ja zacznę taką "fikcje literacką" produkować w wątkach warszawskich, to szybko zobaczysz co jest na rzeczy.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

przecież i tak uprawiasz propagandę na każdym możliwym kroku, popuść gume w majtach bo za mocno się spinasz


----------



## arafat11

^^
nie on jeden...tylko niektorzy moga ja uprawiac bardziej,bo sa po wlasciwej stronie...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

jeśli wam to umili życie, to mogę zmienić imiona na te z przeciwnej strony.. whatever


----------



## panAeL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129212314&postcount=84580

Podwójne standardy podwójnymi standardami, ale bez przesady...


----------



## Asinus

^^ skasowane.


----------



## markus1234

Asinus said:


> ^^ skasowane.


Dla czego nie kasujesz postu bloniaq_s8 ? i nie edytujesz jego czerwonej czcionki na kolor czarny, tak jak u mnie ?

Inni dostawali bany za polityke poza php. A osobom z waszego obozu nawet nie kasujecie postów, ostentacyjnie ignorując wszelkie wnioski z tego wątku. Czy są tutaj jeszcze obiektywni moderatorzy, stosujący takie same zasady wobec wszystkich, albo już kompletnie odeszliście od wszelkich pozorów ?


----------



## k%

markus1234 said:


> ostentacyjnie ignorując wszelkie wnioski


przykład idzie z góry :troll:


----------



## Asinus

markus1234 said:


> Dla czego nie kasujesz postu bloniaq_s8 ? i nie edytujesz jego czerwonej czcionki na kolor czarny, tak jak u mnie ?


Warszawa to nie moje podwórko, lokalni modzi lepiej się na pewno orientują w zwyczajach panujących na swoim podforum. Po drugie, czerwony kolor w jakim poście? Chodzi Ci o podpis? Jak dla mnie to czerwień w podpisie można jeszcze zaakceptować, tu chodziło o treść posta.


----------



## ixs

markus1234 said:


> Dla czego nie kasujesz postu bloniaq_s8 ? i nie edytujesz jego czerwonej czcionki na kolor czarny, tak jak u mnie ?
> 
> Inni dostawali bany za polityke poza php. A osobom z waszego obozu nawet nie kasujecie postów, ostentacyjnie ignorując wszelkie wnioski z tego wątku. Czy są tutaj jeszcze obiektywni moderatorzy, stosujący takie same zasady wobec wszystkich, albo już kompletnie odeszliście od wszelkich pozorów ?


pisz na rozowo, prawie to samo, a lepiej komponuje sie z awatarem.


----------



## koniec_swiata

Można prosić o usunięcie tagu "Olsztyn" z tego tematu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521996&page=624

Temat dawno już nie dotyczy Olsztyna, a ciągle wskakuje w tematach oznaczonych Olsztyn.


----------



## Asinus

OK


----------



## markus1234

Macie pozdrowienia od Glicka. Jeżeli jest to mozliwe to wykasujcie jego posty. On z racji bana tego nie może zrobić.


----------



## Damian15

DEL


----------



## bloniaq_s8

markus1234 said:


> Macie pozdrowienia od Glicka. Jeżeli jest to mozliwe to wykasujcie jego posty. On z racji bana tego nie może zrobić.


:lol:


----------



## baderman

Od postu #14989 aż do mojego włącznie, przez anglojęzyczny wątek o polskich drogach przewija się wątek polityczny. Prosiłbym, o ile to możliwe, nieco go posprzątać. Oczywiście włączając w to mojego posta.


----------



## anbiel

> You have received an infraction at SkyscraperCity
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear anbiel,
> 
> You have received an infraction at SkyscraperCity.
> 
> Reason: brak osiągnięcia limitu 500 postów
> -------
> Musisz mieć nabite 500 postów w działach merytorycznych aby uzyskać zezwolenie na pisanie w wątku politycznym. Pozdrawiam.
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> All the best,
> SkyscraperCity
> __________________
> FRAG.org.pl
> Facebook.com/StowarzyszenieFRAG


Dlaczego dostałem ostrzeżenie od moderatora za pisanie w wątku skoro inni również nie mają 500 postów a komentują tam cały czas?

Czyżby jedyni obrońcy demokracji dzielili użytkowników wg sympatii politycznych? Jak nie jesteś fanatykiem PO lub Nowoczesna to morda w kubeł bo ban?


----------



## ixs

^^na SSC opozycja ma zawsze wieksze prawa.


----------



## drugastrona

anbiel said:


> Dlaczego dostałem ostrzeżenie od moderatora za pisanie w wątku skoro inni również nie mają 500 postów a komentują tam cały czas?
> 
> Czyżby jedyni obrońcy demokracji dzielili użytkowników wg sympatii politycznych? Jak nie jesteś fanatykiem PO lub Nowoczesna to morda w kubeł bo ban?


Tak.


----------



## panAeL

Hehe, jak śmieszno. 




Jako, że kilkukrotnie już w tym wątku pojawiały się skargi i zażalenia na PHP- i osoby ja zamieszczające nie odniosły z tego powodu żadnych konsekwencji- składam zapytanie.



k% said:


> problem to masz ty... z czytaniem tytułu wątku.
> 
> 500
> 
> 2 tygodnie - bo tak jak ostrzegałem kazdy nastepny łapie wyższą karę od poprzednika.


A 6 minut wcześniej: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129312075&postcount=191949
To jak będzie, panie konsekwentny?


----------



## Luki_SL

XKF said:


> Można usunąć ten spam? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874939


Usunięte


----------



## koniec_swiata

w związku z oficjalnym otwarciem linii tramwajowych w Olsztynie wnioskuję o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129454862#post129454862

z [Olsztyn] Budowa sieci tramwajowej
na 
[Olsztyn] Tramwaje.

Uważam że nie ma sensu tworzyć nowego.


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o zmianę nazwy wątku (z powodu zakończenia budowy obiektu i nadaniu mu oficjalnej nazwy) :

z
[Lublin] Basen Olimpijski i Hala Lodowa 

na
*
[Lublin] Aqua Lublin*

Z góry dzięki.


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o dodanie tagów:

aqua, basen, olimpijski, hala, lodowa

do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=800424

Z góry dzięki >>------------->

_ok.AA._


----------



## demoos

Prosba o przeniesienie postow od #3335
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129458817#post129458817
do #3352

do tematu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=160013


----------



## MichalJ

Czy ja mogę prosić o posprzątanie polityki z księgi brigów i banów?


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803633
na 
[Rzeszów] Nasz Gaj [3x45m]


----------



## wwojtek

ponawiam prośbę (pierwsza była w odpowiednim wątku) o posprzątanie obu motoryzacyjnych działów, czyli "Oficjalny wątek motoryzacyjny" oraz "Mój samochód". po dyskusji na temat spalania na trzech ostatnich stronach tego pierwszego wątku trochę się zatarły różnice między oboma wątkami. chyba warto zrobić trochę sprzątania, usunąć albo poprzenosić posty. w "Mój samochód' również wtręty odnośnie nowych samochodów. mały galimatias.


----------



## noRTH1212

BlazD said:


> Apel do SKOKów: jeśli przysyłacie nam tu trolla, to niech on przynajmniej nie będzie tak przejmująco głupi i proputinowski.


Zostałem urażony :lol: Nie wiem dlaczego przypiął mnie do Skoków. Domagam się przeprosin lub dajcie mu briga na miesiąc. Jeżeli Admin tego forum nie reaguje na wyzwiska to ja także bez obawy o briga/bana będę tego kogoś wyzywał... Pomijając to, że ten pacjent nie wypowiedział się jeszcze merytorycznie nigdy na żaden temat jak długo jestem tutaj userem czyli od 2005 roku…


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Ten apel dostał 21 lajków.Mówi to panu coś ?


----------



## michael_siberia

O, troll się broni


----------



## ixs

...sami wiecie z jakich IP on pisze... a wiec czy nie mozna noRTHowi dac bana tylko na PHP? w przypadku WB sie sprawdzilo. Uzytkownik nie jest pokrzywdzony bo dalej moze dyskutowac o tym co tu jest najwazniejsze, czyli o architekturze i inwestycjach ale jednoczesnie nie raczy innych niestrawna propagandowa papka.


----------



## wiewior

Ale on w wątkach merytorycznych zachowuje się podobnie...


----------



## bartek76

ixs said:


> ...sami wiecie z jakich IP on pisze...


Tak z ciekawości, jak takie coś można sprawdzić?


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Żaden mod nie zdradzi Ci swoich metod operacyjnych


----------



## Sasza

noRTH1212 said:


> Zostałem urażony :lol: Nie wiem dlaczego przypiął mnie do Skoków. Domagam się przeprosin lub dajcie mu briga na miesiąc. Jeżeli Admin tego forum nie reaguje na wyzwiska to ja także bez obawy o briga/bana będę tego kogoś wyzywał... Pomijając to, że ten pacjent nie wypowiedział się jeszcze merytorycznie nigdy na żaden temat jak długo jestem tutaj userem czyli od 2005 roku…


Cóż za SKOK na wolność wypowiedzi 
Obawiam się, że twoja prośba pójdzie w PiSdu.


----------



## demoos

demoos said:


> Prosba o przeniesienie postow od #3335
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129458817#post129458817
> do #3352
> 
> do tematu
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=160013


Ponawiam prosbe.


----------



## ixs

bartek76 said:


> Tak z ciekawości, jak takie coś można sprawdzić?


my nie mozemy, ale administracja chyba ma swoje narzedzia zeby podejrzec ip... pozniej sie to pewnie wbija w jakis tracker i costam mozna odczytac.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ixs said:


> ...sami wiecie z jakich IP on pisze... a wiec czy nie mozna noRTHowi dac bana tylko na PHP? w przypadku WB sie sprawdzilo. Uzytkownik nie jest pokrzywdzony bo dalej moze dyskutowac o tym co tu jest najwazniejsze, czyli o architekturze i inwestycjach ale jednoczesnie nie raczy innych niestrawna propagandowa papka.


z tym, że WB ma miesięcznego briga


----------



## arafat11

takisobiektoś;129487454 said:


> ^^ Ten apel dostał 21 lajków.Mówi to panu coś ?


czyli mozna napisac cokolwiek,obrazic uzytkownika/polityka/piosenkarza ale wystarczy dostac iles lajkow( no wlasnie jaki jest limit? 15 lajkow starczy?)i wszystko jest w porzadku?:bash:


----------



## Sasza

arafat11 said:


> czyli mozna napisac cokolwiek,obrazic uzytkownika/polityka/piosenkarza ale wystarczy dostac iles lajkow( no wlasnie jaki jest limit? 15 lajkow starczy?)i wszystko jest w porzadku?:bash:


No PiS twierdzi, że jak się dostanie 37,6% lajków to można wszystko. Uczymy się od najlepszych.


----------



## Han Solo

arafat11 said:


> czyli mozna napisac cokolwiek,obrazic uzytkownika/polityka/piosenkarza ale wystarczy dostac iles lajkow( no wlasnie jaki jest limit? 15 lajkow starczy?)i wszystko jest w porzadku?:bash:


Czy mi się wydaje, czy chcesz braci forumowej zasugerować, że nawet większość obowiązują jakieś zasady? :dunno:


----------



## anbiel

noRTH1212 said:


> Zostałem urażony :lol: Nie wiem dlaczego przypiął mnie do Skoków. Domagam się przeprosin lub dajcie mu briga na miesiąc. Jeżeli Admin tego forum nie reaguje na wyzwiska to ja także bez obawy o briga/bana będę tego kogoś wyzywał... Pomijając to, że ten pacjent nie wypowiedział się jeszcze merytorycznie nigdy na żaden temat jak długo jestem tutaj userem czyli od 2005 roku…


Jak uważasz że ktoś jest debilem to wrzuć delikwenta do ignorowanych. :dunno:


----------



## MajKeR_

bloniaq_s8 said:


> z tym, że WB ma miesięcznego briga


Taaak? To musiało mi się przywidzieć, jak widziałem ostatnio jego komentarze w wiadomym tonie w DLM :dunno:


----------



## BlazD

WB minęła już kadencja briga, administracja ma narzędza by zobaczyć IP, a ja będę nadal nazywał rzeczywistość rzeczywistością.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

juuż? jak ten czas leci :|


----------



## arafat11

Han Solo said:


> Czy mi się wydaje, czy chcesz braci forumowej zasugerować, że nawet większość obowiązują jakieś zasady? :dunno:


hmm czy to dziwne i zaskakujace dla Ciebie? chyba,ze moznac obdarzyc Cie dowolnym epitetem i byc usprawiedliwionym bo bedzie kilka lajkow?
to nawet nie poziom przedszkola...



Sasza said:


> No PiS twierdzi, że jak się dostanie 37,6% lajków to można wszystko. Uczymy się od najlepszych.


po pierwsze to nie sejm i glosowanie co kilka lat,tylko forum,z rzekomo pewnymi zasadami, innymi chociazby od przyslowiowego onetu...
po drugie smiesza mnie zajadli krytycy PIS, ktorzy robia dokladnie tak samo jak PIS( ich zdaniem oczywiscie), ale maja poparcie nie 40% glosujacych ale kilku osob z kilkunastu/kilkudziesieciu tysiecy uzytkownikow forumhno:


----------



## drugastrona

^^ W PHP jest tylko jedna zasada: warto być przyzwoitym. Jeżeli się nie stosujesz, to jesteś "outlaw", jak mawiano w średniowiecznej Brytanii.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

arafat11 said:


> :blahblah::blahblah:


przecież php jest prywatnym folwarkiem TH i to on ustala zasady i kary... jeśli się komuś nie podoba to są miliony innych wątków w których można się udzielać.


----------



## jar_007

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129499918&postcount=185 
Jakiś mało udany spam. pinkerbutor


----------



## .kp

Inwazja w wątku drogowym!

Potrzebny szybki ban dla: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1255219

Natomiast w regionalnym-łódzkim dla: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1255215


----------



## Zegarkowy

Jakieś zło przylazło: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129501150&postcount=6738


----------



## Ogg

^^ i ^^ ^^
To już regularny flood...
kolejne (tylko posty):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755672&page=16
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313015&page=162
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303703&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=44673&page=65

Kolejny w HP:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2060


----------



## Kpc21

Ktoś się pomylil i w dziale HP na FPW założył kilka wątków chyba po chińsku. Do przeniesienia do sekcji chińskiej SSC.


----------



## arafat11

drugastrona said:


> ^^ W PHP jest tylko jedna zasada: warto być przyzwoitym. Jeżeli się nie stosujesz, to jesteś "outlaw", jak mawiano w średniowiecznej Brytanii.


rozumiem,ze ta przyzwoitosc to na zasadzieIS.jego zwolennicy to k.... a PO/jego zwolennicy sa super?
to chyba cenzura a nie przyzwoitosc...


----------



## Asinus

Kpc21 said:


> Ktoś się pomylil i w dziale HP na FPW założył kilka wątków chyba po chińsku. Do przeniesienia do sekcji chińskiej SSC.


To spamboty, bezmyślny spamujący skrypt a nie jakaś konkretna osoba. Kasuję to i banuję.


----------



## paweln

Komuś się chyba "przekazy dnia" pomieszaly. Teraz już nie powtarzacie do znudzenia "prześladują" nas, tylko "wygraliśmy, a ci gorszego sortu nie chcą się z tym pogodzić i władzy nie oddają".


----------



## michael_siberia

Czy jest nam potrzebny na forum moderator, który po raz ostatni zalogował się 15 miesięcy temu?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=36507


----------



## Beck's

^^Dobre pytanie.


----------



## Asinus

^^ Wnioski w tym przedmiocie w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875553


----------



## michael_siberia

Spam sprzed ponad 2,5 roku się uchował:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616180

Zwrócono niechciany prezent - pm7.


----------



## Kpc21

Ten wątek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1877063 chyba w dziale francuskim powinien się znaleźć. Albo w arabskim, bo ktoś linkuje do jakiejś arabskiej muzyki...


----------



## mateusz.el

Proszę o tagi:

parnawa, pärnu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129601355#post129601355

_ok.AA_


----------



## michuu

Proszę zmienić nazwę na [Toruń] Inwestycje biurowe


----------



## bad455

Może ktoś przenieść ten post i wszystko od tego postu do odpowiedniego wątku?


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Może ktoś posprząta wątek [Lublin]PHP ? Ja rozumiem, że PiS, że Duda, że PO, że KOD, że Trybunał, ale mdli człowieka, gdy ta dyskusja zaczyna się rozlewać po wątkach stricte miejskich/regionalnych.


----------



## dexter2

Można zrobić porządek z tym trollingiem i offtopem na 3 strony?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129626236#post129626236

Dzięki.


----------



## Kpc21

To jeszcze z tym: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335183&page=292

City vs. city.


----------



## salto_angel

Poproszę o dodanie tych tagów (do już istniejących):

pula, istria, verudela, brijuni, amfiteatr, rovinj, buje, grožnjan, motovun, livade, istarske toplice, buzet, roč, hum, vodnjan

Tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1768473

Z góry dzięki!


----------



## Asinus

^^ Niestety może być tylko 25 tagów, dodałem ile się zmieściło.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

witamy nowego usera z Polski na forum. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=920368&page=33

ja wiem, że to wątek testowy, ale czy to nie jest jakieś chamskie nabijanie postów?


----------



## michael_siberia

Zgadza się, na stronie wklepał 20 postów spamu, a od 10 postów na liczniku można wysyłać zdjęcia w nielimitowanej ilości. Zresztą - czy w tamtym dziale posty liczą się do licznika?


----------



## michael_siberia

Moglibyście ten wątek połączyć z moim wątkiem o płatnościach?


----------



## Asinus

michael_siberia said:


> Moglibyście ten wątek połączyć z moim wątkiem o płatnościach?


OK, scalone.


----------



## Han Solo

Dlaczego w dziale Hyde Park nie powstał coroczny wątek kadzenia innym userom?  Sam bym założył, ale zawsze był to przywilej Betona. Może mu przypomnijmy


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Dzięki, pamiętałem, pamiętałem... zapomniałem.

Wątek już jest:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1882778


----------



## Konstruktor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1883023

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1883020

Poproszę "Lublin"

_ok.AA._


----------



## _koriat_

Proszę o zmianę tytułu skądinąd pożytecznego tematu [Lubiąż] Dwa razy większy od Wawelu

Proszę, albowię:
1. Obecnie jest informacyjnie bezwartościowy – nie wynika z niego, czego w ogóle dotyczy – czy całej miejscowości, czy jednego w niej obiektu (a przecież to drugie); w ogóle nie pojawia się w nim nazwa czy jakiekolwiek odniesienie do obiektu, którego dotyczy (czyli klasztoru) ani zasadniczej tematyki (pominąwszy dyskusje, kto ma większego klasztora – zasadniczo restauracja i adaptacja klasztoru)
2. Opiera się na nieprawdziwej informacji (jak tam swego czasu wykazano, klasztor bynajmniej nie jest dwa razy większy niż zespół zabudowy Wawelu)
3. Ociera się o city vs city czy też _momument_ vs _momument_, a w każdym razie jest nonsensownym zestawieniem obiektów z różnych epok i o różnej funkcji

Proponuję zmianę na:
[Lubiąż] Zespół pocysterski
[Lubiąż] Opactwo – restauracja, finansowanie, przyszłość
Lub podobny merytoryczny i neutralny tytuł

_ok.AA._


----------



## behemot

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku 
[Kraków] Zespół Biurowy Gerium ( Zielińskiego )

Na: [Kraków] Porto Office | Zielińskiego - U/C

Umieszczenie w pierwszym poście wizualizacji i artykułu stąd

Oraz przeniesienie postów od #3599 z wątku [Kraków] R&D, KPO, BPO oraz statystyka powierzchni biurowej

_ok.AA._


----------



## Han Solo

*Pytanie techniczne:*

1. Czy zwykły user może sprawdzić, kto subskrybuje dany wątek?
2. Czy to w ogóle możliwe?


----------



## bad455

^^
1. Nie
2. Tak, są takie wtyczki do skryptu forum, ale instalacją tego musiałby się zająć Jan albo DaiTengu


----------



## Konstruktor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1884723

Poproszę "Lublin"

_ok.AA._


----------



## Sławek

Czy ktoś ten spam o majtkach i o kłótniach o domki jednorodzinne mógłby wywalić?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=292018&page=920


----------



## Trishelle

Co się dzisiaj stało z forum, że na tablecie ciągle spamuje mi jakaś reklama wciskająca kit, że mam wirusa i namawia mnie do pobrania jakiegoś płatnego dziadostwa. Zawsze to forum było wolne od takich śmieci, a tutaj dzisiaj taki bonus.


----------



## bananed

U mnie czegoś takiego nie ma


----------



## Strzala

Trishelle said:


> Co się dzisiaj stało z forum, że na tablecie ciągle spamuje mi jakaś reklama wciskająca kit, że mam wirusa i namawia mnie do pobrania jakiegoś płatnego dziadostwa. Zawsze to forum było wolne od takich śmieci, a tutaj dzisiaj taki bonus.


Prawdopodobnie masz adware w przeglądarce telefonu.


----------



## Cezman

Co jakiś czas pojawia się post, który wprowadza burdel na forum. Zazwyczaj po nim w wątku wylewane są pomyje na Autora, później dyskusja przenosi się do Księgi Skarg i Wniosków, pojawiają się brigi oraz bany, a później dyskusje o nich w Księdze Brigów i Banów. Za tymi dyskusjami pojawiają się wpisy Moderatorów, że Księga Brigów nie jest od tego. To z kolei napędza posty na temat Moderatorów. Ogólny burdel i nowa fala brigów i banów. Próbka:



darek88 said:


> Czy Tutejsi Forumowicze orientują się, kiedy będzie modernizowana trasa S7 na odcinku Mława - Glinojeck?





rybirek said:


> Tak ciężko przeczytać kilka postów na stronie ?
> Masz 4 posty wyżej #344
> http://www.gddkia.gov.pl/pl/a/20388...rzetargiem-na-projekt-i-budowe-S7-na-Mazowszu


Myślałem trochę nad źródłami tego zjawiska. Zacząłem od własnego podwórka. Z racji tego, że przemieszam się po całym kraju różnymi środkami transportu, jestem zainteresowany wieloma tutejszymi wątkami. Inflacja postów jest tak duża, że nie sposób ogarnąć więcej niż kilku wątków i być w nich w miarę na bieżąco. Po tygodniowej nieobecności na SSC (a jest jakieś życie poza forum) praktycznie nie jest się na bieżąco.

I tu pojawia się problem: Co zrobić w sytuacji, gdy chcę się czegoś dowiedzieć? Można czytać cały wątek (praktycznie nie sposób w większości przypadków). Można zapytać i narazić się na bana. Już teraz częściej czytam tę Księgę niż księgi merytoryczne. Po prostu jest to bardziej praktyczne. To chyba nie jest sytuacja normalna, że zamiast czytać o atrakcjach turystycznych w ~Moskwie zaczyna się czytać o wyrokach tamtejszych sądów wydawanych na turystów (taka pokraczna analogia z sufitu). 

Można inaczej: po prostu wpisywać do pierwszego posta najważniejsze i bieżące informacje. Każdy, kto jest zainteresowany najważniejszymi sprawami mógłby tam dowiedzieć się rzeczy najważniejszych. I to jest moja propozycja by zamiast nieustanie kasować, banować, brigować, upominać, po prostu zwyczajnie wkleić najważniejsze info do pierwszego posta. Takie małe podsumowanie, które przygotowywałby _opiekun wątku_ (to też pomysł, który tu przedstawiałem).

Moim zdaniem nie jest winny Kolega Darek88 tylko organizacja forum. Coś, co działało 10 lat temu, dzisiaj jest już niewydolne.


----------



## Zachu.

Słaba teoria.
Skąd się dowiedziałeś o SSC? Wystarczy w googlu wpisać daną inwestycję (fakt że teraz każdy z nasz ma inne wyniki) ale nie pierwszej stronie będzie temat na SSC.


----------



## Cezman

Nie widzę korelacji. Tymczasem kolejny dowód:



Luki_SL said:


> Im dłużej powtarzane jest hasło, że wszystko zależy od śledztwa prokuratorskiego, tym bardziej jeżą mi się włosy na głowie.


----------



## mayers

Proszę o miotłę od #1005 i dodanie do nazwy wątku * [Warmińsko-Mazurskie] Port lotniczy Olsztyn Mazury (Szymany)* dopisku*(głupi komentarz brig)*lub podobny,
w przeciwnym przypadku będziemy mieli znowu drugą Gdynięhno:


----------



## Cezman

mayers said:


> Proszę o miotłę od #1005 i dodanie do nazwy wątku * [Warmińsko-Mazurskie] Port lotniczy Olsztyn Mazury (Szymany)* dopisku*(głupi komentarz brig)*lub podobny


A ja proszę o sprecyzowanie o co chodzi i co to jest głupi komentarz (masz 1000 znaków ze spacjami)*. Po tym do nazwy wątku dodajemy (informacje o wątku => 1 post) i tam piszemy to, co sam sprecyzujesz*. Zgłaszam też Ciebie jako opiekuna wątku*. Od dzisiaj koordynujesz tworzenie pierwszego posta*. 



mayers said:


> w przeciwnym przypadku będziemy mieli znowu drugą Gdynięhno:


Nie Gdynię, a bałagan jak w innych wątkach**.

* o ile reszta się zgodzi.

** o ile reszta się nie zgodzi ***.

*** o ile mam rację.


----------



## misuhhh

Proszę o wykreślenie nacjonalizmu z tytułu wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867400

Nacjonalizm nie pasuje to zestawienia mocno negatywnych przymiotów jakie w tytule się pojawiają - natomiast takie zestawienie uraża uczucia ludzi którzy szanują swój kraj i pochodzenie.


----------



## Asinus

Wniosek oddalony, nacjonalizm stanowi problem na równi z pozostałymi patologiami.


----------



## Asinus

mayers said:


> Proszę o miotłę od #1005 i dodanie do nazwy wątku * [Warmińsko-Mazurskie] Port lotniczy Olsztyn Mazury (Szymany)* dopisku*(głupi komentarz brig)*lub podobny,
> w przeciwnym przypadku będziemy mieli znowu drugą Gdynięhno:


W Gdyni jest na razie spokojnie. W wątku mazurskim wykasowałem póki co 2 komentarze, na razie to mało, będziemy obserwować sytuację.


----------



## Maciej78

Niech któryś mod zajrzy do księgi kolejowej.


----------



## marcinis

Z wątku [S3 Świnoujście-Szczecin...]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410027&page=224

zostały omyłkowo przeniesione hurtem z tymi o tunelu dwa posty dotyczące drogi.
Obecnie #1320 i 1321:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396131&page=66

Proszę o przeniesienie ich z powrotem.


----------



## krajan

Proszę o przyjrzenie się czy kolega nie próbuje prowokować /treść postu, stopka, lokalizacja/:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129864825&postcount=4596


----------



## matizz

Dzień dobry , mam prośbę o rozdzielenie moich autorskich wątków: 
Z istniejącego wątku Słowacja i Czechy - wędrówki małe i duże proszę o wycięcie postów począwszy od #207 do końca - i przeniesienie do nowego wątku: 
Czechy - wędrówki małe i duże

No i przy okazji poproszę o adekwatne usunięcie Czech z nazwy starego threadu


----------



## .kp

Kiedy i czy, będą wyniki Miss Polski 2015?


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Najnowsza edycja była w VII 2015, w związku z czym następna będzie w VII 2016


----------



## kojoteqTS

Czy w PHP obwiązują standardy rodem z Tomasza Lisa?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129919211&postcount=202164

Bo bezkarne wrzucanie screenów z fejkowych profili utworzonych przez jakieś opłacane trolle (a może i przez samego wrzucającego) jest uwłaczające...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

w php obowiązują standardy TH. masz problem? zmień forum.


----------



## MajKeR_

kojoteqTS said:


> Czy w PHP obwiązują standardy rodem z Tomasza Lisa?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129919211&postcount=202164
> 
> Bo bezkarne wrzucanie screenów z fejkowych profili utworzonych przez jakieś opłacane trolle (a może i przez samego wrzucającego) jest uwłaczające...


Z tego co widzę, Twój dorobek na forum jest niewystarczający do udzielania się w PHP. Skąd zatem problem?


----------



## 19Dako20

Mateusz864 said:


> powoli zaczyna brakować mi słów...
> Islam to jakaś frajerska i primitywna ideologia... nawpuszczaliśmy tu sobie masy sfrustrowanych i niedo**banych dzikusów dla których świat krąży wokół cipki i "allah akbar" a "honor mężczyzny znajduje się między nogami kobiety"... tacy to lekarze i prawnicy.


kolega nieco przesadził z oceną sytuacji


----------



## misuhhh

^^ bardziej trafna uwaga pozbawiona szkodliwej "uległości politycznej" zwanej dla poprawności - poprawnością polityczną.


----------



## Zamaszysty

Co nie zmienia faktu, że identyczną treść można było przekazać z zchowaniem osobistej kultury wypowiedzi.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

NightRaven said:


> To sobie sama weź smartfona i w tramwaju czy autobusie płać za bilet, drap kartę kodów itp. Za parę dni nie będzie już 79, nie będzie 5. Zostaną taksówki. Nie będzie problemu.
> A ja w przyszłym tygodniu jadę na kolejną rozmowę, mam nadzieje że auto już będzie zrobione bo tu nawet tylko jeden serwis autoryzowany jest, trzeba się umawiać tydzień wcześniej Toksyczna, biedna i pijacka wiocha. Żeby kupić bilet na tramwaj trzeba pół osiedla obejść a monopolowy jeden na drugim, rzygać się chce...


Mam nadzieje, że ten pan teraz juz doczeka się nagrody. Nie wspomnę już o lokalizacji jaką miał wpisaną jeszcze niedawno.


----------



## PiotrG

Wyraźnie nie wie, co to toksyczna wioska.

/me wynurza się z toksycznej wioski


----------



## ptiroat

Proszę o odblokowanie wątku:
*
[Radom] Port Lotniczy [połączenia, statystyki, dyskusje ogólne] *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129754209

Nie wiem czym motywował się administrator blokujący wątek (jeśli ktoś troluje to chyba należy dać bana/briga osobie trolującej a nie zamykać wątek). Zablokowanie spowodowało zaśmiecanie innego wątku. 

Proszę też o przeniesienie odpowiednich postów do wątku powyżej z tego:
* [Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376904


----------



## Lw25

Hmm, nie jestem pewien czy to właściwy temat, ale chciałem spytać, wie ktoś może czemu FPW czasem przekierowuje na reklamy typu "Twój androić mieć wirus"?


----------



## 19Dako20

możliwe, że sam masz wirusa na telefonie. Sprawdź aplikacje, przeskanuj telefon antywirem.


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o tag

radom

w wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129946633#post129946633

Dzięki 

_ok.AA._


----------



## bloniaq_s8

to nie wirus, tylko reklamy na forum.


----------



## 19Dako20

ja na swoim tele nie mam reklam, dziwne :/


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ Wyłącz adbloka :troll:

zazdroszczę, że Ci się reklamy nie wyświetlają. Ja sobie musiałem ściągnąć adblokową przeglądarkę musiałem ściągnąć


----------



## Lw25

19Dako20 said:


> możliwe, że sam masz wirusa na telefonie. Sprawdź aplikacje, przeskanuj telefon antywirem.


Nie klikam w to co tam jest, więc nie mam.  Antywir oczywiście jest na pokładzie.


----------



## bad455

Lw25 said:


> Hmm, nie jestem pewien czy to właściwy temat, ale chciałem spytać, wie ktoś może czemu FPW czasem przekierowuje na reklamy typu "Twój androić mieć wirus"?


Bo za takie reklamy najwięcej płacą.


----------



## ptiroat

Ponawiam prośbę:



ptiroat said:


> Proszę o odblokowanie wątku:
> *
> [Radom] Port Lotniczy [połączenia, statystyki, dyskusje ogólne] *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129754209
> 
> Nie wiem czym motywował się administrator blokujący wątek (jeśli ktoś troluje to chyba należy dać bana/briga osobie trolującej a nie zamykać wątek). Zablokowanie spowodowało zaśmiecanie innego wątku.
> 
> Proszę też o przeniesienie odpowiednich postów do wątku powyżej z tego:
> * [Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376904


----------



## kafarek

proszę o odblokowanie wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458743&page=49
nowe moje informacje,będzie się działo i dzieje.


----------



## el nino

Spamer: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129962242&postcount=194


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o usunięcie spamu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130173937&postcount=2688


----------



## Cezman

Saczers said:


> Proszę o ban dla tego użytkownika za życzenie śmierci innym ludziom.


TH,
Myślę, że przez szacunek dla Pana Bogusława Kaczyńskiego nie powinno być tu (i gdzie indziej też) takich rzeczy. 

Ocena "innych ludzi" (jak to określił Kolega Saczers) nie ma tu nic do rzeczy bo wielu z nas ma swoje zdanie. 

I od razu odpowiadam, że nie wspominam nic o banie nie dlatego, że go chcę, tylko dlatego, że liczę na Twój rozsądek.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## 625

Saczers said:


> ale to nie jest z działu HP tylko Polityka ...


Nie dałeś linka, to nie dziw się, że nikt nie reaguje. O co Ci dokładnie chodzi?


----------



## Saczers1

> Originally Posted by *JANEK KOS* View Post
> Dziś umarł Kaczyński ........................... ale niestety Bogusław nie Jarosław.


Taki post został zamieszczony w dziale polityka, jasno z tego wynik że ten użytkownik życzy innemu człowiekowi śmierci, a z regulaminu forum wynika że za takie coś jest z automatu ban


----------



## el nino

Ale to przecież nie życzenie śmierci tylko jak już chęć wymiany człowieka


----------



## Maciek Lublin

625 said:


> Nie dałeś linka, to nie dziw się, że nikt nie reaguje. O co Ci dokładnie chodzi?


Miałeś prośbę a ty dalej swoje:



Saczers said:


> Taki post został zamieszczony w dziale polityka, jasno z tego wynik że ten użytkownik życzy innemu człowiekowi śmierci, a z regulaminu forum wynika że za takie coś jest z automatu ban


Poda linka który to wpis i modzi podejmą decyzje. Piszesz n-ty post o tym samym jak można sprawę załatwić w jednym...


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o tag 

radom 

w wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1891313

Dziękuję


----------



## b-b tomek

Witam, mam prośbę o zmianę nazwy wątku [Toruń] Krótka wycieczka po Toruniu na "[Polska] Tu i tam".

EDIT ...i o dodanie tagu "Kraków"


----------



## panAeL

Czy mogę do swojego wątku zdjęciowego w dziale "Polska" dodać zdjęcia z Wilna? Nie, to nie prowokacja  Po prostu bez sensu zakładać osobny wątek dla jakichś 15 fotek.


----------



## michael_siberia

A nie ma jakiegoś ogólnego wątku o Wilnie?


----------



## XKF

del


----------



## Mieteq

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130225246#post130225246

Temat do przeczyszczenia, dziesiątki nowych użytkowników z kilkoma postami na głowę, ciężko stwierdzić, kto jest płatnym trollem, a kto nie. Straszny syf się zrobił.


----------



## Koppel

Treść do weryfikacji:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130232476&postcount=207027


----------



## bloniaq_s8

mamusi też już się poskarżyłeś?


----------



## Koppel

bloniaq_s8 said:


> mamusi też już się poskarżyłeś?


Nawet proboszczowi.


----------



## arafat11

^^
^^
proponuje koledze bloniaq_s8 dac briga za zasmiecanie ksiegi!sam zreszta chetnie proponuje je innym:



bloniaq_s8 said:


> proponuje kolegom arafat i lubiepiwo dać po tygodniowym brigu za zaśmiecanie księgi. niech świętują nowy rok w spokoju...


wtedy ja dostalem briga za napisanie kilku postow w tej ksiedze, tymczasem na kazdej stronie jest kilka wpisow usera bloniaq_s8 i jakos to nie podchodzi pod zasmiecanie ksiegi? zwlaszcza,ze wiekszosc jest merytorycznie na poziomie postu wyzej...
niezaleznie od tego za nazwanie usera smieciem powinna byc tez surowa kara, bo widac user nie dorosl do dyskusji a jest jeszcze na etapie przytakiwania zgadzajacych sie ze soba i reaguje agresja( slowna) na wszelkie inne komentarze...


bloniaq_s8 said:


> btw. nie karmcie tego trolla koppela. jak przez ostatni tydzień nikt mu nie odpisywał to można było tu normalnie podyskutować,, a* ten śmieć* tu tylko syfi


----------



## panAeL

+ polityka w avatarze i podpisie


----------



## bloniaq_s8

w awatarze? gdzie?


----------



## bartek76

Czy ktokolwiek z moderacji zaglada jeszcze do watku o imigrantach?
Ostatnie wymiany zdan sa tam cokolwiek przedszkolne, jakies wyprostowane palce, jakies baki itd.


----------



## panAeL

Uwielbiam tę ciszę w Księdze po zgłoszeniu niewygodnego wniosku. 
Czyli co, tematu nie ma? Oficjalnie można już życzyć śmierci liderowi rządzącej partii, a oponentów w dyskusji nazywać śmieciami? Gratuluję. Pękła kolejna granica.


----------



## TommeT

Też uwielbiam tę ciszę w Księdze, gdy jakiś półroczny userek zgłasza do *BANA *na SSC JANKA KOSA, Tygrysa, Hana Solo albo Mruczka.


----------



## Saczers1

to są równi i równiejsi ? gratuluje  
kim jest jakiś janek kos i co sobą reprezentuje (bo z jego wypowiedzi idzie wywnioskować ze jest : " jakiś półroczny userek" ze może drugiemu człowiekowi ,życzyć śmierci? Bo ma dużo postów i jest dłużej na forum to może się tak wypowiadać. On jako użytkownik z długim stażem powinien się zachować klasą a zachowuje się jak


> " jakiś półroczny userek"


Czyli " zabić Kaczyńskiego" jest ok, ale za "zabić Tuska" jest ban.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Mistrz  "Szkoda, że nie umarł właściwy Kaczyński" = "Zabić Kaczyńskiego". 
Poza tym - przejrzyj księgi na kilka lat wstecz, to przejrzysz na oczy i przestaniesz reagować oburzeniem na to, że są równi i równiejsi.


----------



## krystiand

^^ No właśnie ja przykładowo założyłem już 4 konta na tym forum


----------



## arafat11

drugastrona said:


> Poza tym - przejrzyj księgi na kilka lat wstecz, to przejrzysz na oczy i przestaniesz reagować oburzeniem na to, że są równi i równiejsi.


to znaczy mamy sie z tym zgadzac i przejsc do porzadku? 
bo dla mnie nie jest normalne gdy ktos nazwal bylego prezydenta Bronkiem i dostal briga plus wiazanke od moderatora a inny user wyzywa obecnego prezydenta od k... i wszyscy udaja,ze problemu nie ma?
jedni dostaja briga za napisanie kilka postow w ksiedze a bloniaq_s8 ma po kilka postow na kazdej stronie i wszystko jest ok? w dodatku wyzywa innych od smieci i to jest w porzadku?

ps: czy jakis moderator zareaguje na zgloszone uwagi odnosnie uzytkownika bloniaq_s8, czy czekaja wszyscy az sprawa przycichnie?


----------



## k%

arafat11 said:


> ps: czy jakis moderator zareaguje na zgloszone uwagi odnosnie uzytkownika bloniaq_s8, czy czekaja wszyscy az sprawa przycichnie?


nie zareaguje bo to nie ich sprawa i nie udawaj publicznie idioty, że o tym nie wiesz.

od ilu lat i ile razy jeszcze trzeba dzieciom powtórzyć, że PHP nie podlega żadnym skargom i dzieje się tam co podoba się TH lub mnie w danym momencie dnia lub nocy?

Nie akceptujesz tego to nawet nie wchodzisz w ten temat jak setki innych użytkowników FPW i masz spokój ducha.



krystiand said:


> ^^ No właśnie ja przykładowo założyłem już 4 konta na tym forum


i właśnie dlatego tutaj zostaniesz bo chcesz odejść na siłę robiąc udawane show.

Tacy przekorni jesteśmy.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

proszę o dodanie [w budowie] do tytułu - kopiom szczelinówki 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130256238#post130256238


----------



## k%

arafat11 said:


> bo dla mnie nie jest normalne gdy ktos nazwal bylego prezydenta Bronkiem i dostal briga plus wiazanke od moderatora a inny user wyzywa obecnego prezydenta od k... i wszyscy udaja,ze problemu nie ma?


znowu ten sam farmazon i pewnie liczysz, że ktoś zapomni i to tym razem przejdzie.

Za Bronka banował inny moderator w innym temacie niż PHP więc nie ma to przełożenia, a za nazwanie aktualnego Prezydenta k... poleciały brigi w PHP dla wielu osób, łącznie z Hanem Solo.


----------



## drugastrona

arafat11 said:


> to znaczy mamy sie z tym zgadzac i przejsc do porzadku?
> bo dla mnie nie jest normalne gdy ktos nazwal bylego prezydenta Bronkiem i dostal briga plus wiazanke od moderatora a inny user wyzywa obecnego prezydenta od k... i wszyscy udaja,ze problemu nie ma?
> jedni dostaja briga za napisanie kilka postow w ksiedze a bloniaq_s8 ma po kilka postow na kazdej stronie i wszystko jest ok? w dodatku wyzywa innych od smieci i to jest w porzadku?
> 
> ps: czy jakis moderator zareaguje na zgloszone uwagi odnosnie uzytkownika bloniaq_s8, czy czekaja wszyscy az sprawa przycichnie?


Nie oto chodzi. Wątek PHP i szerzej całe forum to świat wirtualny, nieistniejący, w którym obowiązują wirtualne zasady. To NIE jest prawdziwy świat! Tutaj problemy czy zasady są zupełnie inne, rzekłbym - wirtualne. To trochę jakbyś się bulwersował, że w Open Generalu można III Rzeszą podbić ZSRR i USA, a przecież to nieprawda i to niemożliwe. Tak wymyślili programiści i musisz z tym żyć, albo po prostu rezygnujesz z gry i szukasz takiej, której zasady Ci odpowiadają.


----------



## krystiand

k% said:


> i właśnie dlatego tutaj zostaniesz bo chcesz odejść na siłę robiąc udawane show.
> 
> Tacy przekorni jesteśmy.


Wymaganie konsekwencji od tego moderatora to show? Chciałem, żeby był konsekwentny już w marcu, nie był i doprowadził mnie do ostateczności - założenia kolejnego konto. Polska się zmieniła ostatnio na gorsze, ale nie myślałem że aż tak :nuts:

Konsekwencja to jest jakiś problem? Za dużo wymagam? Oświadczam, że sobię odpuszczę jak ten moderator wreszcie zacznie robić to co podobno do niego należy. Wystarczy, żeby chociaż raz był konsekwentny LUB chociaż raz zajął się bydgoskimi wątkami bez proszenia w księgach (za zarzut o niezajmowaniu się bydgoskimi wątkami ostatnio dostałem 10 dni, ciekawe ile dzisiaj będzie? :lol.

edit
Jak rozumiem pmaciej7 nie będzie miał już nic wspólnego z bydgoskimi wątkami?


> Awans:
> 
> Michał Ch. (Bydgoszcz, kolej)
> mateusz.el (Elbląg, Warmińsko-Mazurskie)
> 
> exmodzi:
> 
> Macieks, Patryjota.


Jeśi tak to mogę sobie odpuścić :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=241&a=1658


----------



## Tomczyna

Na całe szczęście pmaciej7 przestanie Cię już dręczyć, bowiem dopiero co wyświęcono na moda Michała Ch. z Bydgoszczy zawsze dziewicy. Toteż okaż się mężczyzną nie tylko metrykalnie ale też zachowaniem. Każda osoba która odetnie się od tej kretyńskiej polsko-polskiej wojny Bydgoszczy z Toruniem daje całej Polsce +1 do rozumu i godności człowieka


----------



## XKF

Proszę o tagi: bydgoszcz, tramwaj

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130280693#post130280693

Z góry dziękuje.

~~
_zrobione - mateusz.el_


----------



## XKF

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od 5996 do 5999 stąd http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254481&page=300
do tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1892351


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## XKF

Coś nie poszło:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1892351

Ale dobrze Ci idzie


----------



## Michał Ch.

Dwa z tych czterech przeniesionych postów zostało napisanych przed Twoim opisem rozpoczynającym nowy wątek. Usunąć?


----------



## Zamaszysty

Do wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130280693

Dodałbym tagi: 
infrastruktura, brda, most

Dzięki !


----------



## XKF

Tak. Dzięki.


----------



## Asinus

^^ Dodane, tylko most nie chce się dodać. Wyskakuje komunikat:


> Some tags couldn't be added for the following reason(s):
> * Tags cannot be overly common words (most).
> Changes that did not cause errors have been applied.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

przypomnę się



bloniaq_s8 said:


> proszę o dodanie [w budowie] do tytułu - kopiom szczelinówki
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130256238#post130256238


----------



## adam81w

Polityka w wątku o Warsaw Spire -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440790&page=700 Prosze o reakcję.

zrobione - Mateusz.el


----------



## Paw08

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=893572

Daloby sie troszke zmienic zasady? Z min. 500 postow na min. '500 postow, lub x lat stazu'? Chce jakas ciekawostke wrzucic w temacie- robie to z dusza na ramieniu. A na sile tych 100 postow nie chce nabijac


----------



## Cezman

^^ Takie coś?

[min. 500 postów i rok stażu, szczegóły => pierwszy post]

1000 postów, bez limitu stażu;
500 postów i 1 rok stażu;
450 postów i 2 lata stażu;
400 postów i 3 lata stażu;
350 postów i 4 lata stażu;
300 postów i 5 lata stażu;
6 lat stażu, bez limitu postów.


----------



## Łosiu

Cezman said:


> ^^ Takie coś?
> 
> [min. 500 postów i rok stażu, szczegóły => pierwszy post]
> 
> 1000 postów, bez limitu stażu;
> 500 postów i 1 rok stażu;
> 450 postów i 2 lata stażu;
> 400 postów i 3 lata stażu;
> 350 postów i 4 lata stażu;
> 300 postów i 5 lata stażu;
> *6 lat stażu, bez limitu postów.*


Czuję, że w tym ostatnim przypadku moglibyśmy mieć falę cudownych "zmartwychwstań" userów po latach.


----------



## Bastian.

Uważasz że osoby które są zarejestrowane ale się nie udzielały przez 6 lat albo robiły to bardzo rzadko nagle zaczęły by się odzywać żeby tylko w PHP pisać?. Bardzo w to wątpię.


----------



## Cezman

@Bastian: nie wiem czy pisałeś do mnie, ale jeśli tak to chodziło mi o to by ludziom, którzy są tu ponad 6 lat w ilość postów nie zaglądać. To nie znaczy, że mają 0 postów, mogą mieć 499. Wielu jest tu z dużym stażem, małą liczbą postów i bardzo celnymi komentarzami. Ja sam przez pierwsze 5 lat nie rejestrowałem się i nie napisałem ani jednego posta.


----------



## Łosiu

Bastian. said:


> Uważasz że osoby które są zarejestrowane ale się nie udzielały przez 6 lat albo robiły to bardzo rzadko nagle zaczęły by się odzywać żeby tylko w PHP pisać?. Bardzo w to wątpię.


Uważam, że istnieje niebezpieczeństwo (niewielkie, ale jednak zawsze jakieś) "ożywania" kont martwych od lat. Podkreślam - kont, a nie osób, które je zakładały.


----------



## Eurotram

Może trochę melisy dla nadpobudliwego usera?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130298331&postcount=1322

Upomniany. Może zadziała, a jak nie, to dostanie przymusowy urlop  - mateusz.el


----------



## ArtiiP

paweler said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=893572
> 
> Daloby sie troszke zmienic zasady? Z min. 500 postow na min. '500 postow, lub x lat stazu'? Chce jakas ciekawostke wrzucic w temacie- robie to z dusza na ramieniu. A na sile tych 100 postow nie chce nabijac


nie ta księga 
powtarzam nie ta księga 

PHP jest pod nadzorem talkinghead i k%.

Macie jakieś żale, prośby piszcie do th (to on ustala zasady).


----------



## MajKeR_

WTF z sygnaturą Din_Sevenna? Te hejty na Toruń jak u ciulików z podstawówki są już chyba niebezpieczne dla zdrowia hejtujących...

A jeśli takie teksty są na forum dopuszczalne, to czy można też np. napisać "Pierdol się, Polsko", zasłaniając się cytatem ze Szczepana Twardocha? 

Oto brzmienie owej sygnatury - łącznie z zabielonym fragmentem:



> Nie lubię Torunia. I tyle. Właściwie to go nienawidzę jak jasna cholera.


----------



## mateusz.el

MajKeR_ said:


> WTF z sygnaturą Din_Sevenna? Te hejty na Toruń jak u ciulików z podstawówki są już chyba niebezpieczne dla zdrowia hejtujących...
> 
> A jeśli takie teksty są na forum dopuszczalne, to czy można też np. napisać "Pierdol się, Polsko", zasłaniając się cytatem ze Szczepana Twardocha?
> 
> Oto brzmienie owej sygnatury - łącznie z zabielonym fragmentem:


Upomniałem go na priv. Szczerze, to sam nie dostrzegłem, co tam na biało nasmarował :nuts:


----------



## MajKeR_

Widzę, że służbę rozpocząłeś na pełnej


----------



## mateusz.el

MajKeR_ said:


> Widzę, że służbę rozpocząłeś na pełnej


Trzeba się pokazać z dobrej strony na początku 
Wątki bydgosko-toruńskie są i tak u mnie na cenzurowanym pod bacznym okiem


----------



## andymoon3

mateusz.el said:


> Trzeba się pokazać z dobrej strony na początku
> Wątki bydgosko-toruńskie są i tak u mnie na cenzurowanym pod bacznym okiem


Czy mogę prosić o przejrzenie wątków toruńskich jak i bydgoskich Roi się tam od city v ctiy.


----------



## mateusz.el

andymoon3 said:


> Czy mogę prosić o przejrzenie wątków toruńskich jak i bydgoskich Roi się tam od city v ctiy.


Posprząta się


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130327893#post130327893
Proszę o dodanie tagu "bydgoszcz".

_ok.AA._

EDIT PIAF: dziękuję


----------



## drugastrona

Użytkownik wrócił po karze za bluzgi i ładnie się przedstawił przed milionami słuchaczy:



Kanio said:


> Martin, jesteś idiotą
> 
> Tak, dajcie mi bana, ale musiałem to z siebie wydusić


----------



## mateusz.el

drugastrona said:


> Użytkownik wrócił po karze za bluzgi i ładnie się przedstawił przed milionami słuchaczy:


Tak się cieszę, że zostając moderatorem mogę spełniać marzenia innych. 
Ode mnie - 10 dni briga. Ostatnia szansa.


----------



## arafat11

mateusz.el said:


> Posprząta się


czy mozna przy okazji zwrocic uwage ( i ewentualnie zagrozic sankcjami w tytule watku) na notoryczne pisanie nazwy Bydgoszcz z malej litery przez niektorych userow? sadze,ze to celowe dzialanie( bo powtarzane w kilku postach)


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Celowe, jeden z userów się przyznał, że to z braku szacunku do Bydgoszczy.


----------



## krystiand

mateusz.el said:


> Trzeba się pokazać z dobrej strony na początku
> Wątki bydgosko-toruńskie są i tak u mnie na cenzurowanym pod bacznym okiem


No dobra to powiedz mi dlaczego zostawiłeś ten post:


> Związek metropolitarny na badzie pozostałych miast powiatowych trochę absurdalny...
> 
> Nie zmienia fakty że trzeba współpracować coraz ściślej *po tym jak bydgoszcz się wypieła na resztę województwa*.


To jest kłamstwo, co udowodniłem cytatem prezydenta *B*ydgoszczy. Tylko, że mój post usunąłeś :nuts:


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Haha, nie będzie łatwo zapanować nad Kuj-Pomem mateusz.el , ale pierwsze koty za płotykay:


----------



## danthebest

Czy któryś z Moderatorów mógłby dodać głosowanie do wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1892351

Pytanie:
Jaki przebieg inwestycji polegającej na budowie trasy tramwajowej łączącej ul. Fordońską z ul. Toruńską jest Twoim zdaniem najbardziej optymalny:

a) trasa na wysokości ul. Perłowej i Bałtyckiej 
b) trasa równoległa do mostu Kazimierza Wielkiego


----------



## MichalJ

Nie mówi się "najbardziej optymalny", to tak, jakby powiedzieć "najbardziej najlepszy".


----------



## danthebest

Mój błąd. 
W pytaniu powinno być samo słowo "optymalny".



_Za długie pytanie. Skróciłem._


----------



## Michał Ch.

W przyszłości takie wnioski należy raczej kierować do wątku _Porządkowanie działu komunikacyjnego_. Tamten wątek jest czymś w rodzaju księgi skarg i wniosków zbiorkomu.


----------



## krajan

Dlaczego moderacja toleruje nazywanie innych użytkowników mianem śmiecia?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130232476&postcount=207027

Ten post był już tu zgłoszony, lecz nic z nim nie zrobiono.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Wszystko będzie posprzątane, ale trochę zrozumienia, nie zawsze da się zrobić to w ciągu chwili 

Btw. Takie rzeczy, jakieś napinki, wyzwiska proszę składać w sąsiedniej księdze brigów i banów.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ejj, a nie możemy wydzielić takiej księgi skarg dla Bydg i Torunia (napiszę z wielkiej bo mnie pobiją:nuts niekoniecznie inni ludzie są ciekawi tej ciągłej wojenki.


----------



## mateusz.el

krystiand said:


> No dobra to powiedz mi dlaczego zostawiłeś ten post:
> 
> 
> To jest kłamstwo, co udowodniłem cytatem prezydenta *B*ydgoszczy. Tylko, że mój post usunąłeś :nuts:


1. Akurat Twój post usunął inny moderator (mniejsza o to)
2. Po to zamknąłem wątek, żeby w wolnej chwili na spokojnie go przejrzeć i posprzątać.
3. Określenie " po tym jak bydgoszcz się wypieła na resztę województwa." nie jest jakoś szczególnie obraźliwe.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Kto to usunął?

Nie piszę o obraźliwym poście. Piszę, że jest to kłamstwo.


----------



## k%

ja bym tam z wami nie wytrzymał i pewnie zamknął cały dział


----------



## arafat11

bloniaq_s8 said:


> ejj, a nie możemy wydzielić takiej księgi skarg dla Bydg i Torunia (napiszę z wielkiej bo mnie pobiją:nuts niekoniecznie inni ludzie są ciekawi tej ciągłej wojenki.


to moze jeszcze specjalna ksiege dla bloniaq_s8 gdzie by swoje madrosci mogl umieszczac...bo teraz otwierasz ksiege skarg i wnioskow czy brigow i banow a na kazdej stronie kilka jego postow...rozumialbym to gdyby byl moderatorem, ale nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego jakis user pisze tam co mu slina na jezyk przyniesie bez zadnych konsekwencji gdy ini za kilka postow dostaja briga za rzekome zasmiecanie ksiegihno:


----------



## mateusz.el

^^
1. Nie, nie ma potrzeby robić specjalnej księgi dla Bydgoszczy i Torunia. Bez przesady.
2. Jak zauważycie jakieś nadużycia, obraźliwe posty itp. to zgłaszać to w księdze brigów i banów, gwarantuję, że ktoś z nas to zobaczy i zareaguje (ale nie zawsze może w ciągu 5min). Nie zawsze samemu przy tylu wątkach da się coś od razu wyłapać.
3. Jak ktoś będzie nadużywał, to dostanie karę. Bez obaw.


----------



## pmaciej7

krajan said:


> Dlaczego moderacja toleruje nazywanie innych użytkowników mianem śmiecia?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130232476&postcount=207027
> 
> Ten post był już tu zgłoszony, lecz nic z nim nie zrobiono.


Czego nie zrozumiałeś z tego posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13172178&postcount=7705

Tego? 



talkinghead said:


> - wnioski i skargi z tego watku proszę zglaszac mi osobiscie - bez zgłaszania ich w księgach


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Dawno Cię nie było w księdze, chciałbym zatem przypomnieć jedno zgłoszenie, bo mogłeś przeoczyć:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129777305&postcount=13879


----------



## Asinus

krystiand said:


> ^^ Kto to usunął?
> 
> Nie piszę o obraźliwym poście. Piszę, że jest to kłamstwo.


Ja usunąłem razem z następną odpowiedzią. Poza badaniem treści wypowiedzi moderacja zajmuje się też oceną użytego stylu.










Co to w ogóle ma być? Nie jesteśmy na ocencie tylko na poważnym forum. Nie piszemy capsem i maksymalną czcionką z byle powodu. Poza tym to już nie była wymiana zdań tylko jakaś pyskówka. Złość proszę odreagowywać w inny sposób.


----------



## krystiand

No to proszę o bycie konsekwentnym (znowu mam zacząć?). Jeśli ktoś jawnie kłamie to się jego post usuwa. Oczywiście z kimś cywilizowanym można inaczej, ale jak w swoim poście z premedytacją pisze nazwę miasta z małej litery to takim go nazwać nie można. Jak rozumiem w jego poście nie widać onetu hno:

Swoją drogą Toruń to nie reszta województwa. Jeszcze nie zrealizowali swojej wizji miasta od moża do moża. Chociaż są na dobrej drodze.


----------



## wiewior

krystiand said:


> od moża do moża.


Czytając tę księgę mam wrażenie, że Bydgoszcz już w tej chwili sięga "od moża do moża" :troll:


----------



## anbiel

wiewior said:


> Czytając tę księgę mam wrażenie, że Bydgoszcz już w tej chwili sięga "od moża do moża" :troll:


Ja już boję się otworzyć lodówkę, bo tam obok Petru może siedzieć konflikt toruńsko-bydgoski. Nie ma chyba w Polsce drugiego takiego wzajemnego miejskiego hejtu.


----------



## Tomczyna

Poprawiłem:


anbiel said:


> Nie ma chyba w Polsce drugiego takiego wzajemnego *w*iejskiego hejtu.


To co się dzieje na linii Bydgoszcz - Toruń nie ma bowiem nic wspólnego z dyskusją, bardziej z bijatyką pijanej młodzieży pod remizą. Jak jedna strona oprzytomnieje, to druga podjudza i tak dookoła wojtek.


----------



## Cezman

Zamknąć Im te wątki jak nie potrafią normalnie rozmawiać.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Nie ma to jak świetna rada osoby bardzo zainteresowanej tematem.


----------



## Ogg

^^ Taaaak. Pozwolę sobie zauważyć, że "Bydgoszcz to, a Toruń tamto..." jest doskonałym przykładem na hm.. konstruktywną dyskusję. 

Wielokrotnie chciałem zainteresować się wątkami bydgosko-toruńskimi (czy toruńsko-bydgoskimi) ale zwyczajnie nie mam ochoty po przeglądnięciu tej księgi. Jak będę chciał oglądać przepychanki niewysokich lotów włączę sobie obrady Sejmu. Ale tu znów można powiedzieć, że to "tylko ja". Także tego.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

^^Myślę, że potrzeba z kilka miesięcy regularmego siedzenia w wątkach by zrozumieć choć trochę istote tego konfliktu, także zabawa tylko dla wytrwałych


----------



## Ogg

Czy kilkumiesięczny staż (czyt. męka) wymaga czynnego udziału w wojnie i opowiedzenia się po którejś ze stron? 

Nie, dziękuję. Postoję. Przeżyję jakoś bez wiedzy na temat Torunia i Bydgoszczy, a owe miasta z całą pewnością przeżyją beze mnie. Tyle z mojej strony w tym temacie.


----------



## arafat11

^^
no to skoro nie masz sily/czasu/checi na wglebiebnie sie w konflikt to po co zabierasz glos w tej sprawie?


----------



## Kemo

Ogg said:


> *Także* tego.





Sobol (Miki) said:


> ^^Myślę, że potrzeba z kilka miesięcy regularmego siedzenia w wątkach by zrozumieć choć trochę istote tego konfliktu, *także* zabawa tylko dla wytrwałych












:gaah:

Ludzie! Odnoszę wrażenie, że w jakichś 90% przypadków, gdy ten zwrot pojawia się na tym forum, to jest on używany błędnie!

Stąd mój wniosek (w końcu księga wniosków ):
Przeczytajcie, zapamiętajcie i nie błądźcie więcej - http://www.jezykowedylematy.pl/2011/07/takze-i-tak-ze/


----------



## krajan

pmaciej7 said:


> Czego nie zrozumiałeś z tego posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13172178&postcount=7705
> 
> Tego?


Problem rozwiązany, po co mnie zaczepiasz?


----------



## dwiegruszki

Tomczyna said:


> To co się dzieje na linii Bydgoszcz - Toruń nie ma bowiem nic wspólnego z dyskusją, bardziej z bijatyką pijanej młodzieży pod remizą. Jak jedna strona oprzytomnieje, to druga podjudza i tak dookoła wojtek.


Jednym i drugim wlepić zakaz zbliżania się do remizy nie bliżej niż na jeden wątek


----------



## Zamaszysty

Ogg said:


> ^^ Taaaak. Pozwolę sobie zauważyć, że "Bydgoszcz to, a Toruń tamto..." jest doskonałym przykładem na hm.. konstruktywną dyskusję.
> 
> Wielokrotnie chciałem zainteresować się wątkami bydgosko-toruńskimi (czy toruńsko-bydgoskimi) ale zwyczajnie nie mam ochoty po przeglądnięciu tej księgi. Jak będę chciał oglądać przepychanki niewysokich lotów włączę sobie obrady Sejmu. Ale tu znów można powiedzieć, że to "tylko ja". Także tego.


Wiesz ... problem jest taki, że użytkownicy z Bydgoszczy rozmawiają dość konstruktywnie, a argumenty często pojawiają się bardzo rzeczowe. Jest nawet pewna pula użytkowników, którzy aktywnie uczestniczą w tych rozmowach, chociaż nie są z Bydgoszczy (np. marcin.poznan) nie robiąc syfu. Są sprzeczki i dyskusje, bo są różnice zdania, ale problem zaczyna się, kiedy któremuś z użytkowników z Torunia kończy się brig i wpada do naszych wątków z tekstem o wydźwięku "ale o czym Wy tu rozmawiacie, jak nie macie znaczenia, Bydgoszcz skurczy się i stanie miastem duchów, a poza tym tylko tyfus i śmieci u Was są". Oczywiście to tylko pewna groteska, ale tak to wygląda - przychodzi jeden z "kolegów", wbija kij w mrowisko stwierdzeniem bez poparcia w danych czy publikacjach i patrzy, jak się bydgoszczanie ściekają.

Nie dziwię Ci się, że na samą myśl o tej dyskusji Ci się odechciewa udziału, ale to nie jest problemy dyskusji, a perfidnej przyjemności, którą szlachetni obrońcy "miasta w górę rzeki" czerpią z wykolejania często dość konstruktywnej rozmowy. Nie pomaga tutaj też, że i "nasi" użytkownicy mają zerową umiejętność samokontroli i opanowania, ale to już trochę inna bajka. Ja Cię mimo wszystko zapraszam


----------



## krystiand

Tomczyna said:


> Poprawiłem:
> 
> To co się dzieje na linii Bydgoszcz - Toruń nie ma bowiem nic wspólnego z dyskusją, bardziej z bijatyką pijanej młodzieży pod remizą. Jak jedna strona oprzytomnieje, to druga podjudza i tak dookoła wojtek.


Jak rozumiem to i kilka postów innych użytkowników coś wnosi do tematu i nie zaśmieca księgi?

Ogg - wystarczy omijać wątki o współpracy Bydgoszczy z Toruniem (lub urojonej współpracy) - znaczy wystarczy omijać: Metropolia Bydgoska, Aglomeracja Toruńska i wszelkie inwestycje uczelni. *W kilkudziesięciu innych wątkach jest spokój*.


----------



## LubiePiwo

PiotrG said:


> Widzę, że metoda "lej lewaka" działa tutaj z pełną siłą. Chcesz wywalić własnego rodaka z kraju tylko dlatego, że ma inne zdanie niż Ty lub krytykuje to co Tobie się podoba.
> 
> I Wy kurwa macie czelność kogokolwiek uważać za gorszego. Wy jebani hipokryci.


Proszę o uspokojenie użytkownika, pomylił ten wątek z PHP-em.


----------



## anbiel

Kolejny wulgarny post tego użytkownika, chyba zbyt bardzo jest tolerowany.



PiotrG said:


> Widzę, że metoda "lej lewaka" działa tutaj z pełną siłą. Chcesz wywalić własnego rodaka z kraju tylko dlatego, że ma inne zdanie niż Ty lub krytykuje to co Tobie się podoba.
> 
> I Wy kurwa macie czelność kogokolwiek uważać za gorszego. Wy jebani hipokryci.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Tydzień odpoczynku.


----------



## Muczi

Kolejny cham w wątku o imigrantach:



zbieraj said:


> I nie oceniaj naszego życia przez swój wyimaginowany obraz emigrantów. W dupie był, gówno widział.


edit i kolejne chamskie wycieczki personalne:



zbieraj said:


> Ja znam zabawniejsze ;>


----------



## bloniaq_s8

mateusz.el said:


> ^^
> 1. Nie, nie ma potrzeby robić specjalnej księgi dla Bydgoszczy i Torunia. Bez przesady.


no właśnie jest. 60% postów tutaj to wojenki bydgoszczy z toruniem...




mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Tydzień odpoczynku.


eee za co? za "hipokrytów"? no proszę cię. nic co by tam napisał nie jest kłamstwem.


----------



## mateusz.el

bloniaq_s8 said:


> no właśnie jest. 60% postów tutaj to wojenki bydgoszczy z toruniem...


I bardzo dobrze. A 40% to miejsce na inne sprawy/wnioski. Proporcja w sam raz. Dla każdego, na każdą sprawę/interwencję jest miejsce.



bloniaq_s8 said:


> eee za co? za "hipokrytów"? no proszę cię. nic co by tam napisał nie jest kłamstwem.


Nie za hipokrytów. Za _jebanych_ i za _kurwę_ dokładnie. Jak nie potrafi dobierać bardziej cywilizowanych słów, to nie będzie dobierał żadnych.


----------



## MajKeR_

Odpowiedniego języka użył.



> Nie dawajcie psom świętego, ani miećcie pereł waszych przed wieprze, by ich snadź nie podeptali nogami swemi, i obróciwszy się, aby was nie roztargali.


Mt 7,6


----------



## krystiand

Asinus said:


> Ja usunąłem razem z następną odpowiedzią. Poza badaniem treści wypowiedzi moderacja zajmuje się też oceną użytego stylu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co to w ogóle ma być? Nie jesteśmy na ocencie tylko na poważnym forum. Nie piszemy capsem i maksymalną czcionką z byle powodu. Poza tym to już nie była wymiana zdań tylko jakaś pyskówka. Złość proszę odreagowywać w inny sposób.


Dlaczego kłamstwo użytkownika michuu nadal wisi w wątku? Pytanie do Ciebie i Mateusza.


----------



## jutlandzki

*Zbieraj*, natomiast Ty jesteś przykładem osoby która siedzi na Zachodzie w stosunkowo cieplarnianych warunkach i wzięła sobie za ideę uświadamianie tłuszczy jak tu jest genialnie i lepiej w porównaniu z Polską. Skończ te studia, zacznij na dobre konkurować z Duńczykami na rynku pracy, jak przestaną Cię poklepywać po plecach jako dowartościującego ich zagranicznego studenta, to zobaczysz, że owszem, jest to fajny kraj do życia, ale daleki od ideału na jaki go malujesz. Na razie, to być może się mylę, ale mam głębokie wrażenie, że nawet nie używasz duńskiego na codzień.

I dobra rada, Duńczycy *nie tolerują* epatowania wykształceniem i sukcesami. Więc naprawdę, daruj sobie argumenty o swej zajebistości w dyskusjach, nawet jeśli czujesz się prowokowany przez kogoś.
Pozdrawia zintegrowany østarbejder.


----------



## zbieraj

^^


> Zbieraj, natomiast Ty jesteś przykładem osoby która siedzi na Zachodzie w stosunkowo cieplarnianych warunkach i wzięła sobie za ideę uświadamianie tłuszczy jak tu jest genialnie i lepiej w porównaniu z Polską.


A jak piszę co w Danii działa źle i co w mojej opinii jest gorsze to jakimś cudem nagle tego nie odnotowujesz... 



> Skończ te studia, zacznij na dobre konkurować z Duńczykami na rynku pracy


Już to robię.



> jak przestaną Cię poklepywać po plecach jako dowartościującego ich zagranicznego studenta, to zobaczysz, że owszem, jest to fajny kraj do życia, ale daleki od ideału na jaki go malujesz


Patrz pierwsze zdanie.



> Na razie, to być może się mylę, ale mam głębokie wrażenie, że nawet nie używasz duńskiego na codzień.


Staram się o tyle ile mogę.



> I dobra rada, Duńczycy nie tolerują epatowania wykształceniem i sukcesami. Więc naprawdę, daruj sobie argumenty o swej zajebistości w dyskusjach, nawet jeśli czujesz się prowokowany przez kogoś.


Powiedz mi o mistrzu zen, czego jeszcze niby nie wiem o Duńczykach ;>. Oh wait, przecież sam tam wielokrotnie w wątku o tym samym mówiłem :>.


----------



## pmaciej7

A tak w dwóch słowach, o co wam chodzi?


----------



## kamiligla

Proszę o usunięcie mojego wątku, założonego kilka lat temu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1304227

Nie miałem pomysłu na kontynuację, a zdjęcia zdążyły wygasnąć, w związku z czym tworzy się niepotrzebny śmietnik.


----------



## youknow

OK.


----------



## kanapeczka

Proszę o przeniesienie mojego posta

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130582515&postcount=2265

Do : Rosja, WNP - Ekonomia i polityka.


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o połączenie pod jednym tytułem *[Radom] Rewitalizacja Miasta Kazimierzowskiego* tych dwóch wątków:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079949
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812918

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## Czapka

Czy tak ksenofobiczny pseudożart jest dopuszczalny?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130593806&postcount=57223

^^
nie, 3 dni dla n3w.mod3l:



n3w.mod3l said:


> Ludzi w ogóle. Tylko muzułmanów.
> 
> :troll:


625


----------



## Tomczyna

Proszę o przypomnienie kol. harpunowi, że wątek [Kraków]Metro znajduje się w dziale Transport miejski i regionalny na Forum Polskich Wieżowców, a nie w dziale Bezrobotni modele na wizaż.pl

Nie dość że stężenie bzdur spod jego palców przekracza wszelkie normy, to jeszcze uzurpuje sobie prawo decydowania komu wolno pisać i śmie pytać forowiczów kimże to oni są, że się wypowiadają się na nie w temacie wątku.


----------



## Kemo

To forum chyba nie jest odpowiednim miejscem na taki bełkot?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130606578&postcount=22676
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130606770&postcount=22677
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130605274&postcount=22669
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130603760&postcount=22663
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130601917&postcount=22653


----------



## k%

i znowu ja muszę podejmować kontrowersyjne decyzje i dać tydzień gruszce za bełkot jak już kiedyś raz.


----------



## arafat11

^^
skoro to bełkot to nie ma kontrowersji
jest czysta sprawa....


----------



## Juzer Nejm

A już myślałem, że tylko ja nie rozumiem co dwiegruszki pisze.


----------



## Juzer Nejm

bartek76 said:


> On pisze nacpany czy tylko nachlany?


Zwykły troll.


----------



## Cezman

KptMarchewa said:


> Znaleźli się *naziści* polityki prywatności. Jak wam coś nie pasuje to drałujcie do kas kupować bilety, nawet nie będą imienne.


*Bold*


----------



## Tomczyna

Wątek [USA] Wybory prezydenckie - ludzie, co to kurna jest i co ma wspólnego z tematem?


----------



## Kemo

No jak to co? Chińskie bajki


----------



## PiotrG

Dużo.


----------



## sebastianzb

Prośba o usunięcie z zielonogórskiego Hajdparku tych jakże wzruszających dytyrambów o zabarwieniu lokalno-politycznym:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130650341&postcount=252

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130652843&postcount=253


----------



## partyzantka

Dlaczego w przypadku *bananed* w bydgoskich wątkach moderator kasuje tylko jego chamskie odzwyki, a nie nagradza ich w żaden sposób? Za tę małpę w windzie każdy inny moderator dałby co najmniej trzy dni na refleksję.


----------



## -PePe-

-PePe- said:


> Proszę o połączenie pod jednym tytułem *[Radom] Rewitalizacja Miasta Kazimierzowskiego* tych dwóch wątków:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079949
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812918
> 
> Z góry dziękuję


...


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Ok.


----------



## SoryGregory

Jakoś onetowo się robi.
Każdy ma swoje zdanie, ale to już za ostro się robi:


matfiz1 said:


> A klienci mojej znajomej co w kiosku pracuje też pytają o używane, wypłukane pod kranem kondomy bo mają takie doświadczenia, że wolą je niż firmówki :lol:
> 
> 
> Co Ty k.... pierdolisz :bash: przylazłeś tutaj idiotów szukać ???


----------



## Aquilani

Chciałbym zgłosić posty tego użytkownika.


Zaspamował kilka wątków tym samym wpisem.


----------



## MajKeR_

Przyszedł taki z trzema postami i jątrzy.



Tantall said:


> Raf124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nie rpzesadzajmy. Akurat mix klasycznego wnetrza z panelami sciennymi oraz meblami modernistycznymi wygląda bardzo OK. Można powiedzieć, że w dużej mierze styl skandywaski "kamienicowy" to własnie cos takiego.
> 
> Tutaj przykłąd ekstremalny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a i tak pasuje
> 
> 
> 
> zależy jak wysokie masz mieszkanie, jaka masz podłoge oraz ile scian w salonie chcesz zastawic meblami.
> 
> Ogólnie nie ma sensu robic czegos takiego w nikim mieszkaniu i/lub w salonie jesli masz 80% scian zastawionych meblami.
> 
> 
> 
> Przecież te meble to tandeta totalna, nie wiem kompletnie co ludzie w nich widzą. Dla to jest tak jakby ktoś wymyślił super tani produkt a komercja wciska to masom na potęgę.
Click to expand...




Tantall said:


> mlodyy1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Czy dużo gotujesz/będziesz gotował bo jeśli tak to przy otwartej będzie ciebie wkurzał wieczny smród z kuchni i bałagan, a jeśli więcej ,,jadasz poza domem" to będzie ładnie designersko wyglądać. Bez ścian będzie optycznie wyglądać na więcej miejsca.
> 
> 
> 
> Tak chyba mogą powiedzieć tylko ludzie, którzy nie lubią i potrafią gotować albo kompletnie nie znają się na kuchni. Co to znaczy wieczny smród z kuchni? Rotfl trzymasz surowego kurczaka na blacie przez miesiąc czy jak?
> 
> Przecież z kuchni PACHNIE tym bardziej jak coś dobrego jest przyrządzane.. A jeśli chodzi ci o zapachy czegoś spalonego to znaczy, że coś zostało spieprzone i raczej się tego unika i nie dopuszcza
Click to expand...

I czy to nie jest multikontowiec?


----------



## 19Dako20

apulejusz said:


> Tak sobie to czytam wszystko, jedne i drugie skrajne opinie, przyglądam się faktom i drżę ze strachu, ale nie przed uchodźcami a przed demonami przeszłości. Niech muzlimy robią tak dalej a skończą jako mydło...


hmm


----------



## PiotrG

Białoruski Abrakadabratoczaryimagia znowu wrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1263640


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o przeniesienie postów od #1650 włącznie z tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600381&page=83

do tego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079949&page=10

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## drugastrona

19Dako20 said:


> hmm


No co. Drży ze strachu, że muzułmanie skończą jak mydło. Co w tym złego?


----------



## Konstruktor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729359

Prośba o usunięcie wydelejtowanego posta Pawelskiego bo mi psuje kompozycję wątku


----------



## el nino

Jacek Śmietana;130709789 said:


> komichal troll to cię zrobił





Jacek Śmietana;130714407 said:


> komichal poskarż się u Ojca Rydzyka TROLLU JEDEN.Teraz stanie tam port morski


Kolego odpływa trochę...


----------



## PiotrG

Abrakadabra wrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1263726


----------



## 19Dako20

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130719885&postcount=22942



> Jakim prawem zostało to coś tam wpuszczone w tych szmatach, kupę syfu do wody wniosła.


jezyk hejtu na tym forum nie powinien byc tolerowany, a to jest kolejny post tego uzytkownika w takiej wymowie.


----------



## bartek76

19Dako20 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130719885&postcount=22942
> 
> 
> 
> jezyk hejtu na tym forum nie powinien byc tolerowany, a to jest kolejny post tego uzytkownika w takiej wymowie.


A co jest nie tak w sprzeciwie przeciw wchodzeniu do publicznego basenu w ubraniu?
Że niby religia i zwyczaje tej pani nakazują je kąpiel w ubraniu? No sorry ale to ta pani ma problem, albo jest ubrana albo bierze kąpiel na publicznym basenie.
I nie jest to żadna dyskryminacja!


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Przesadził.
Tego tolerować się tu nie będzie.
- 5 dni.



bartek76 said:


> A co jest nie tak w sprzeciwie przeciw wchodzeniu do publicznego basenu w ubraniu?
> Że niby religia i zwyczaje tej pani nakazują je kąpiel w ubraniu? No sorry ale to ta pani ma problem, albo jest ubrana albo bierze kąpiel na publicznym basenie.
> I nie jest to żadna dyskryminacja!


Chodzi o nazywanie człowieka "to coś". Zwykłe chamstwo i bark poszanowania drugiego człowieka. I to definitywnie w kontekście wyznania muzułmańskiego.


----------



## LubiePiwo

mateusz.el said:


> Chodzi o nazywanie człowieka "to coś". Zwykłe chamstwo i bark poszanowania drugiego człowieka.


Chciałeś napisać "to norma w PHP" :troll:


Han Solo said:


> Obecność tego czegoś na forum mnie obraża. Czy jeśli moja opinie podziela większość, to nie możemy usunąć to do śmieci?
> 
> W ten czarny dzień to siedzi i drwi z nas. Osobiście jestem za tym, żeby towarzysza pożegnać.


----------



## 19Dako20

bartek76 said:


> A co jest nie tak w sprzeciwie przeciw wchodzeniu do publicznego basenu w ubraniu?
> Że niby religia i zwyczaje tej pani nakazują je kąpiel w ubraniu? No sorry ale to ta pani ma problem, albo jest ubrana albo bierze kąpiel na publicznym basenie.
> I nie jest to żadna dyskryminacja!


można się sprzeciwiać, sam jestem przeciwny np zasłanianiu twarzy przez muzułmanki, ale to co napisał rychlik to gruba przesada. Zresztą to nie pierwszy raz.


----------



## Sasza

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Przesadził.
> Tego tolerować się tu nie będzie.
> - 5 dni.
> 
> 
> Chodzi o nazywanie człowieka "to coś". Zwykłe chamstwo i bark poszanowania drugiego człowieka. I to definitywnie w kontekście wyznania muzułmańskiego.


Od kiedy zostałeś modem dążysz chyba do odebrania pewnemu innemu modowi "zaszczytnego" miana najbardziej stronniczego moda na forum. W tym przypadku wystarczyło by ostrzeżenie za język albo jeśli już się upierać to brig też za język. Ubranie rzeczonej pani w kontekście użytkowania basenu było niehigieniczne i skutkujące narażeniem innych użytkowników basenu, a w szczególności dziecka obecnego obok tej pani na ewentualne choroby przenoszone na ubraniu. I w dupie mam religie, to jest po prostu niebezpieczne.


----------



## k%

^^
dzieci to zupełnie oddzielna kwestia bo są mniej odporne i bardziej narażone, ale nawet dorosłe kobiety potrafią złapać infekcje z powodu basenu...

A to już coś co dla mnie jest bardziej istotne niż muzułmanie i ich uczucia :troll:


----------



## KaeS

Potrzebna interwencja abrasram 30 raz zaatakował tym razem jako uilta a tu jego wypociny. Czy jest jakiś sposób na takich trolli?


----------



## PiotrG

Postraszyć prawnikiem...


----------



## KaeS

Ciekawe gdyby tak założenie konta było jak na innych portalach na sms, ile byłby w stanie zaryzykować tych zajczików?


----------



## Maciek Lublin

W związku z tym, że koledzy z Radomia piszący w wątku lotniczym ciągle nie potrafią żyć bez mojej obecności, np dzisiaj  :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130752880&postcount=2870

i nie ma tygodnia aby nie przywoływali mojej osoby (widocznie bardzo tęsknią) uprzejmie proszę o umożliwienie mi ponownego pisania w radomskich wątkach lotniczych.
Dodatkowo jak widać dyskusja podczas mojej nieobecności zupełnie nie zmieniła swojego przebiegu.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Wniosek formalny z "innej beczki". Może zmienić tytuł wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249871&page=143
na
"[Białystok] Lotnisko Krywlany - rozbudowa" i ograniczyć dyskusje do tej konkretnej inwestycji i tego obiektu? Wszelkie inne dyskusje w tym i tą o innych lokaliacjach i potrzebie budowy tradycyjnego Portu Regionalnego, co z oczywistych względów nie jest możliwe w bliżej określonej przyszłosci, zwyczajnie przenieść do HP?
Na chwile obecną dyskusja w tym wątku dotyczy w większosci innych spraw niż tej konkretnej inwestycji prowadzonej na Krywlanach, której ramy jasno zostały określone przez władze miasta.


----------



## deteroos

W sumie nie wiem czy tu, ale to chyba bardziej się nadaje na wniosek właśnie - nie dałoby się czegoś zrobić żeby sygnatury były widoczne dla niezalogowanych? Nie za ładnie to wygląda, jak wyświetla się kilka linijek o braku 10 postów zamiast kierować np. do ciekawych wątków.


----------



## nikmin

Sasza said:


> Od kiedy zostałeś modem dążysz chyba do odebrania pewnemu innemu modowi "zaszczytnego" miana najbardziej stronniczego moda na forum.


moze bedzie to niepopularne co napisze: po codziennej dawce "bezstronnosci" jaka zalała polski internet, jak dla mnie dobrym odreagowaniem jest miejsce, gdzie wajcha odchyla sie w druga strone.



> Ubranie rzeczonej pani w kontekście użytkowania basenu było niehigieniczne i skutkujące narażeniem innych użytkowników basenu, a w szczególności dziecka obecnego obok tej pani na ewentualne choroby przenoszone na ubraniu. I w dupie mam religie, to jest po prostu niebezpieczne.


 Jedno jest pewne- nie było to ubranie noszone na codzien a specjalnie przyniesiony "stroj kąpielowy".


----------



## Cezman

partyzantka said:


> No i wiem, biorę zimowe, spadł śnieg, na Poznań podobno idzie burza
> __________________
> 
> Ta piosenka powstała za z Unii Europejskiej pieniądze. Zawiera wiele ułatwień i udogodnień. Napisana została w taki sposób, aby nieprzeczytanie jej nie uniemożliwiało zabrania w tej sprawie głosu i wypowiedzenia się na forum. Na koniec proponujemy państwu praktyczną w formułowaniu krytycznych uwag pomoc, proponujemy kilka poglądów do posiadania gotowych, które głos krytyczny w dyskusji internetowej lub towarzyskiej zabrać pozwolą, należy wyłącznie za pomocą wytnij/wklej opcji uważać te, które wydają nam się najbardziej swoje.


Może by tak coś zrobić z pstrokatymi i rozbudowanymi sygnaturkami? Proponuję jeden kolor (czarny) + maksymalnie 100 znaków i 1 linijka teksu. Czcionka pomniejszona o jeden. Wyjątek dla moderatorów: tekst stonowany (np. niebieski) + 250 znaków i 3 linijki tekstu. Czcionka pomniejszona o jeden. Teraz więcej w tym pstrokacizny niż tekstu właściwego.


----------



## el nino

^^ Co za problem - nie chcesz oglądać pstrokatych stopek, to wyłącz sobie ich wyświetlanie w ustawieniach


----------



## Cezman

Nie wiedziałem o takiej opcji, ale to wyłącza wszystkie sygnaturki. Część z nich jest naprawdę pomocna. 

------

Ochroń ptaszki w Białowierzy Ochroń ptaszki w Białowierzy Ochroń ptaszki w Białowierzy

Ochroń ptaszki w Białowierzy Ochroń ptaszki w Białowierzy Ochroń ptaszki w Białowierzy Ochroń ptaszki w Białowierzy

Ochroń ptaszki w Białowierzy Ochroń ptaszki w BiałowierzyOchroń ptaszki w BiałowierzyOchroń ptaszki w Białowierzy

Ochroń ptaszki w Białowierzy Ochroń ptaszki w BiałowierzyOchroń ptaszki w BiałowierzyOchroń ptaszki w Białowierzy


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Wyciąg z netykiety i regulaminu



cudak said:


> *Witam wszystkich ,
> 
> jest taka prośba/decyzja administratorów - o przyciecie przez userów swoich sygnatur do max. 5 linijek ( spacją również się liczy ) . Zbyt duże sygantury obciążają mocno serwery , a co przy ciągłym problemem z szybkością forum jest sprawa bardzo ważną . Sygnatura może byc pisana ( jakby tu powiedzieć ) wszerz , ale niech nie przekracza 5 linijek / wierszy . Proszę również o ograniczenie wielkościowe czcionek Waszych sygnatur .*


----------



## 19Dako20

Bzyq_74 said:


> Kajetan Poznański też pewnie był miły miesiąc temu :nuts:


użytkownik bzyq_74 uzywa obraźliwego podpisu اللعنة الإسلام co w wolnym tłumaczeniu oznacza 'pierdolić islam'. 

Jako forum międzynarodowe, taki podpis jest moim zdaniem nie do zaakceptowania.


----------



## Cezman

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Wyciąg z netykiety i regulaminu


Czy tej prośby administratorów nie można zawęzić? Niektórzy naprawdę przeginają. Twoja sygnaturka 3 kolory, K% ma ich 4. Po co Kraków zaznaczył na czerwono?

Dajcie innym spokojnie przeglądać forum.


----------



## 625

19Dako20 said:


> użytkownik bzyq_74 uzywa obraźliwego podpisu اللعنة الإسلام co w wolnym tłumaczeniu oznacza 'pierdolić islam'.
> 
> Jako forum międzynarodowe, taki podpis jest moim zdaniem nie do zaakceptowania.


*GUIDELINES:*


• Signature lines may be up to 5 vertical lines of default sized (vB size 2) text, vertical spacing included. (at 1024x768 resolution, default IE or Firefox font)

• *No text over vB size 3 is allowed, no exceptions. If your text size is set to vB size 3, you may only use 3 vertical lines, vertical spacing included. *

• Signature lines should not have nationalistic, combative, racist or any other kind of commentary which may offend others. 

• Signature lines are not permitted to include embedded coding (except for web links), attachments, links which trigger a download or any other kind of disruptive or involuntary action to either SSC's of our endusers' property.

• Signatures which use a 'rainbow' color effect or other multi-coloring of text which make the signature distracting or attention grabbing are not permitted. 

• Posting any kind of music or video links into signatures is not allowed.

• *Members are not permitted to quote other members of this forum or any other website in their signatures for any reason.*

• As always, SSC staff reserves the right to moderate for reasons not specifically mentioned here. You are here at our permission. We may revoke that permission at any time for any reason, or even no reason at all.



*Remember, many different people from many different cultures are present here together. Please be respectful of your fellow members, as it is this cooperation among so many that allows Skyscrapercity to thrive.*


----------



## 19Dako20

sorry, ale nie rozumiem co miałeś na myśli @625


----------



## Cezman

^^ 
^^ 4 kolory + duży czerwony wyboldowany tekst.


----------



## toonczyk

625 said:


> *GUIDELINES:*


Kiedyś prowadziłem tutaj krucjatę w tej sprawie, nawet dwóch moderatorów miało sygnatury wysokie na 7 czy 8 linii. Na moje PM poinformowano mnie, że zasady nie są sztywne, nie mamy pana palta i co nam pan zrobi? Wtedy też wyłączyłem wyświetlanie sygnatur na forum, polecam wszystkim.


----------



## Cezman

W takim razie przeczytaj sygnaturkę Kolegi Kemo (musiałem lekko zmienić, nie skopiowały mi się linki):

Zestawienie budowanych dróg poza siecią A/S:
http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/statystyka/zestawienie2012.PNG 
http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/statystyka/zestawienie2013.PNG
http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/statystyka/zestawienie2014.PNG
http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/statystyka/zestawienie2015.PNG

Dlaczego mam tracić możliwość dotarcia do tych treści? Jeśli regulamin na to zezwala, zmieńmy regulamin.


----------



## 625

Cezman said:


> W takim razie przeczytaj sygnaturkę Kolegi Kemo (musiałem lekko zmienić, nie skopiowały mi się linki):
> 
> Zestawienie budowanych dróg poza siecią A/S:
> http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/statystyka/zestawienie2012.PNG
> http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/statystyka/zestawienie2013.PNG
> http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/statystyka/zestawienie2014.PNG
> http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/statystyka/zestawienie2015.PNG
> 
> Dlaczego mam tracić możliwość dotarcia do tych treści? Jeśli regulamin na to zezwala, zmieńmy regulamin.


Możesz wyjaśnić, o co chodzi? Bo ja nie wiem, dlaczego proponujesz zmianę regulaminu SSC dla setek tysięcy userów z powodu usera Kemo?


----------



## Cezman

625 said:


> Możesz wyjaśnić, o co chodzi? Bo ja nie wiem, dlaczego proponujesz zmianę regulaminu SSC dla setek tysięcy userów z powodu usera Kemo?


Proponuje zmianę regulaminu ponieważ przeszkadzają mi kolorowe i rozbudowane sygnaturki. Wzrok mimochodem skierowany jest na te świecidełka zamiast na tekst właściwy. Dokładnie jak z Twoim tekstem, który bije po oczach czerwienią i boldem. Masz aż 4 kolory sygnaturki. Robi się nieciekawy krajobraz. Choć oczywiście z sygnaturkami się zgadzam i do Ciebie nic nie mam. 

Koledzy proponowali mi blokadę wyświetlania tych sygnaturek. 

Takie rozwiązanie blokuje wszystkie sygnaturki. Kolega Kemo ma tę sygnaturkę ciekawą. Jeśli zablokuje te sygnaturki nie będę mógł ich widzieć. Wspominany Kolega jest podany jako dobry przykład wykorzystania sygnaturek. Podobnie jest z linkami do schematów Agusi i mapek IgorSela.


----------



## Zegarkowy

^^ Mamy demokrację. Przekonaj do swojej racji min 50% wszystkich użytkowników SSC a wtedy Twój problem będzie zasługiwał na uwagę. Póki co jest to tylko jednoosobowe szukanie dziury w całym.


----------



## Cezman

*@Zegarkowy *To jest księga skarg i wniosków. Jak myślisz po co ona jest? Składam wniosek by coś zmienić. Gdzie Twoim zdaniem mam to robić? W warzywniaku? 

Sam nie jestem:



toonczyk said:


> Kiedyś prowadziłem tutaj krucjatę w tej sprawie, nawet dwóch moderatorów miało sygnatury wysokie na 7 czy 8 linii. Na moje PM poinformowano mnie, że zasady nie są sztywne, nie mamy pana palta i co nam pan zrobi? Wtedy też wyłączyłem wyświetlanie sygnatur na forum, polecam wszystkim.


*@Moderatorzy *Czy tekstu typu "szukanie dziury w całym" są na miejscu na tym forum? Gdzie jest wolność wypowiedzi i prawo do własnego zdania?


----------



## krystiand

Toruński troll znowu powoli zaczyna jątrzyć w wątkach bydgoskich. Oświadczam, że kolejne jego merytoryczne posty będą się kończyły moim prowokowaniem w wątkach toruńskich. Dziękuję do widzenia.


ok.


----------



## mateusz.el

krystiand said:


> Oświadczam, że kolejne jego merytoryczne posty będą się kończyły moim prowokowaniem w wątkach toruńskich. Dziękuję do widzenia.


W przedszkolu jesteśmy, czy co? Czy może Hammurabi 'oko za oko, ząb za ząb'?
Trochę to się żałosne robi, 'on mi coś, to ja nie będę gorszy i też mu dowalę, a co tam!

_- Psze pani, Jasio mi zniszczył babkę z piasku
- Dobrze, Jasiu zaraz dostanie karę
- Ja pójdę do Jasia i też mu zniszczę jego babkę._


----------



## krystiand

Żałosny to jest ten troll. No i Twoja opinia mnie nie interesuje, po prostu informuję żeby nie było zdziwienia.


----------



## Kemo

Cezman said:


> Proponuje zmianę regulaminu ponieważ *przeszkadzają mi kolorowe *i rozbudowane *sygnaturki*. Wzrok mimochodem skierowany jest na te świecidełka zamiast na tekst właściwy.
> *Kolega Kemo ma tę sygnaturkę ciekawą*. Jeśli zablokuje te sygnaturki nie będę mógł ich widzieć. *Wspominany Kolega jest podany jako dobry przykład wykorzystania sygnaturek.* Podobnie jest z linkami do schematów Agusi i mapek IgorSela.


Ale ja też mam w sumie 4 kolory w sygnaturce, więc jest pewna sprzeczność w powyższych dwóch stwierdzeniach 
Chyba, ze masz na myśli to, że moja sygnaturka jest mało "oczojebna".


----------



## bloniaq_s8

proszę o usunięcie w wątku :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490695&page=29
postów od #577 do końca, zakopanie wątku w czeluściach forum, pouczenie użytkownika mario1972 żeby sie ogarnął i życzę miłego dnia.


----------



## 19Dako20

czy misuhhhreborn to ten sam uzytkownik co zbanowany misuhhh?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1261767

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1160302


----------



## 625

Cezman said:


> Proponuje zmianę regulaminu ponieważ przeszkadzają mi kolorowe i rozbudowane sygnaturki. Wzrok mimochodem skierowany jest na te świecidełka zamiast na tekst właściwy. Dokładnie jak z Twoim tekstem, który bije po oczach czerwienią i boldem. Masz aż 4 kolory sygnaturki. Robi się nieciekawy krajobraz. Choć oczywiście z sygnaturkami się zgadzam i do Ciebie nic nie mam.
> 
> Koledzy proponowali mi blokadę wyświetlania tych sygnaturek.
> 
> Takie rozwiązanie blokuje wszystkie sygnaturki. Kolega Kemo ma tę sygnaturkę ciekawą. Jeśli zablokuje te sygnaturki nie będę mógł ich widzieć. Wspominany Kolega jest podany jako dobry przykład wykorzystania sygnaturek. Podobnie jest z linkami do schematów Agusi i mapek IgorSela.


Akurat sygnatura moderatora powinna się wyróżniać, jeśli dotyczy ogłoszeń. Mi też przeszkadza, że muszę wszystkich informować o tym, żeby zgłaszali mi łamanie prawa, ale to tak, jakbyś poprosił policję i pogotowie, aby ich pojazdy nie wyróżniały się na ulicy.


----------



## Bastian.

Czy ta reklama to jednorazowy przypadek czy może tak będzie częściej?. Dodam że to był filmik a nie zwykła reklama a'la plakat.


----------



## Tomczyna

19Dako20 said:


> czy misuhhhreborn to ten sam uzytkownik co zbanowany misuhhh?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1261767
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1160302


Zgłaszałem, bez echa


----------



## Cezman

625 said:


> ~~sygnaturki


Mnie też zakazy są nie w smak bo to wieje lekką hipokryzją (przynajmniej z mojej strony), a wtedy PiotraG znowu trzeba będzie zbanować :lol:

Myślę, że Ci, którzy muszą (a nie chcą) zostaną przy swoich dotychczasowych sygnaturkach. Chętni sprawę przemyślą i dopiero wtedy napiszą, że nic nie mogą z tym robić :troll:


----------



## k%

Tomczyna said:


> Zgłaszałem, bez echa


bo system nic nie wskazuje, czyli albo troll albo też zmienił IP i urządzenie do logowania.


----------



## PiotrG

A ten białoruski łowca banów znowu wrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1265205


----------



## Beck's

^^Eeech, ze jemu sie tak chce, a swoja droga nie wiem, moze jest samotny i nie wie co z czasem wolnym zrobic, moze faktycznie jakis troll, ktory dostaje za to kase, a moze ma jakies zaburzenia psychiczne:dunno:


----------



## filosss

Prośba o uregulowanie dyskusji w warszawskich wątkach nt. zmiany przebiegu obwodnicy śródmiejskiej. 

Najwłaściwszym ku temu wątkiem jest "[Warszawa] Obwodnica Śródmieścia".

W wątku "[Warszawa] Infrastruktura drogowa" udało mi się zastopować dyskusję natomiast mimo stosownego postu w "[Wola] Plan zagospodarowania rejonu ulic Towarowej i Okopowej" dyskusja trwa tam w najlepsze w żaden sposób nie dotycząc kwestii mpzp...


----------



## dkzg

Czy można tak sobie nazywać ludzi dzikusami i prymitywami? I to trzy raz w jednym poście? Tak, wątek o Emigrantach.


marcin954 said:


> Tam ludzie po prostu są prymitywni co by nie gadać. (...)
> 
> To wszystko jednak powinno być w takiej Saksonii, gdzie żyją dość dzicy ludzie.
> 
> To że ludzie nieco dzicy, to w sumie nic takiego, imigranci sobie z nimi poradzą. :lol:


----------



## koszatek

Mam dysonans poznawczy. Nie popieram karania za takie wypowiedzi, jeśli nie są szczególnie rażące i ewidentne. Ale z drugiej strony za nazwanie tak Syryjczyków, Arabów, Afgańczyków itp byłby solidny brig za rasizm i mowę nienawiści :lol:


----------



## dkzg

^^
I właśnie do tego zmierzam, to powinno działać w dwie strony.


----------



## O-Ren Ishii

19Dako20 said:


> ja się o twoje dobro materialne nie martwie, *tylko o to jak wielkim kch.. jesteś w tym wątku*. Rzucasz mięsem na lewo i prawo, manipulujesz. Jak ci wygodnie to nie odpowiadasz na pytania, łapiesz za słówka a każdą wpadke _przeciwnika_ niesamowicie wyolbrzymiasz, łechcąc przy okazji własne ego - niepokalanego obrońcy Europy.
> 
> z php cię wyrzucono za trolling, obyś z tego wątku również poleciał.


Tak wulgarne ataki personalne to już przegięcie. hno:


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Ufff, w końcu jest szansa, że pozbędziemy się tego trolla na jakiś czas.


----------



## 625

MIESIĄC:



marcin954 said:


> Płonął ośrodek dla uchodźców, gapie utrudniali gaszenie. "Wstrętne i odrażające"
> 
> 
> 
> W Saksonii w mateczniku enerdowa gorzej jak w gdzieś w Serbii czy Bułgarii, tam się tak ostro nie bawią. Z drugiej strony to musi być niesamowicie smutne miejsce skoro ponad milion osób osób opuściło ten land a gdy rząd przysyła nowych obywateli, ci którzy jeszcze tam pozostali zdają się być niezadowoleni.
> 
> Stanislaw Tillich to Serbołużyczanin więc będzie miał nieco skrzywiony obraz rzeczywistości z powodu swojego mniejszościowego pochodzenia, ale w przypadku Saksonii to nawet nie za bardzo. Tam ludzie po prostu są prymitywni co by nie gadać. Tillich przesadza, ale ci ludkowie tam na miejscu także skutecznie przesadzają paraliżując działania władz odnośnie tych imigrantów.
> 
> Ktoś się podśmiewywał, że Niemcy chcą pewnie osiedlić migrantów we wschodnich landach. Ja twierdzę, że w sumie nie mają wyboru. Przecież Nadrenia Północna-Westfalia, Badenia-Wirtembergia, Nadrenia-Palatynat, Dolna Saksonia czy wreszcie Bawaria nie są w stanie przyjąć tylu tysięcy imigrantów. Nie ma tam koniecznej infrastruktury, nie ma mieszkań dla rodzin, azyl przyznano. To wszystko jednak powinno być w takiej Saksonii, gdzie żyją dość dzicy ludzie. Po upadku enerdowskiego przemysłu liczba ludności spadła tam o przeszło milion: Saxony z 5,152 mln ludności w 1981 roku do 4,775 mln ludności w 1990 roku i ostatecznie do 4,046 mln w 2013 roku.
> 
> Zatem miejsce powinno się znaleźć, gorzej może być w robotą dla migrantów. Skoro ich tam przyjęli i cały czas przyjmują nowych to muszą ich gdzieś poosiedlać, dawne enerdowo wydaje się być dobrą opcją skoro zagranica się nie zgadza. To że ludzie nieco dzicy, to w sumie nic takiego, imigranci sobie z nimi poradzą. :lol:


----------



## bartek76

^^
Przeciez per "dzicy ludzie" odnosil sie do Niemcow z bylego NRD :hmm:


----------



## Kemo

O-Ren Ishii said:


> Tak wulgarne ataki personalne to już przegięcie. hno:


Jak widać jest to mniejsze przegięcie niż stwierdzenie, że ktoś ma wschodnią mentalność.


----------



## 625

Kemo said:


> Jak widać jest to mniejsze przegięcie niż stwierdzenie, że ktoś ma wschodnią mentalność.


A może najpierw sprawdź, na co on odpowiadał?


----------



## k%

> kch..


hmm kch... kh... khat ?

ćpałbym


----------



## Hipolit

k% said:


> hmm kch... kh... khat ?


Kłaczek!


----------



## Łosiu

k% said:


> hmm kch... kh... khat ?
> 
> ćpałbym


Pewnie chodzi o powszechną w niektórych miastach południa kraju niechęć do kiepsko jeżdżących i parkujących mieszkańców powiatu chrzanowskiego:










:troll:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

625 said:


> MIESIĄC:


że też wam sie chce jeszcze z tymi ludźmi użerać. a wypad z baru za takie teksty na zawsze...


----------



## Saczers1

żądam co najmniej bringa za takie wpisy dla użytkownik *cichy87* za ten wpis:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130930115&postcount=212920

Panowie każdy ma swoje poglądy wg swojego uznania ale żeby komuś życzyć śmierci to jest objaw zwykłego bania się ludzi z innymi poglądami i tchórzostwa!

Takim wpisem użytkownik cichy87 pokazał tylko ze jest zwykłym mięczakiem


----------



## k%

co najmniej oddalam

masz za mało postów żeby w ogóle bawić się z dorosłymi w PHP i rozumieć tamtejszy klimat.

ale ciągnie do szamba nie ?


----------



## deteroos

Saczers said:


> żądam co najmniej *bringa* za takie wpisy dla użytkownik *cichy87* za ten wpis:


Ja bym binga zażądał, a co. hno:


----------



## deteroos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845937

Proszę o dodanie tagów: central coast, port stephens, newcastle

EDIT: Thx 

_ok.AA_


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Post zaczepka:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130945266&postcount=2971

Tego typu "ustawianie do kąta" sceptyków Portu i "wycieczki po innych Portach w wątku RDO", były juz wielokrotnie przerabiane i kończyły się większymi lub mniejszymi awanturami. Piszący ten post doskonale ma tego świadomość więc nie wiem po co prowokuje...

EDIT: Mija 15 min, od wrzucenia zgłoszonego przeze mnie posta i zaczyna się pyskówka...


----------



## mateusz.el

*@Saczers *- proponowałbym zmienić sygnaturkę


----------



## mateusz.el

Maciek Lublin said:


> Post zaczepka:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130945266&postcount=2971


Chcesz, czy nie, napisał prawdę.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

mateusz.el said:


> Chcesz, czy nie, napisał prawdę.


To jest Twoja opinia, z którą osobiscie się nie zgadzam. Nikt tam, a przynajmniej większość swoich "kompleksów" czy "problemów" tam nie leczy. 
To jest poziom dyskusji dopuszczalny i akceptowalny przez Twoją moderacje:


> jak w innym mieście tną połączenia na potęgę,to wiadomo - trzeba odreagować w Radomiu.





> Radom to takie sanatorium wypędzające demony z innych miast...


???????????

Skoro wątek ma dotyczyć wyłącznie dyskusji o połączeniach z RDO to do czasu wznowienia lotów powinien być albo zamknięty albo lepiej moderowany tak aby blokować głupie pyskówki i prowokacje uprawiane w ostatim czasie głownie przez zwolenników tej inwestycji.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Informuję, że wątek nie zostanie zamknięty.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Informuję, że wątek nie zostanie zamknięty.


Wiec wypada go lepiej moderować i kasować prowokacje i pyskówki. To też jest jakies może i lepsze rozwiązanie...

EDIT:

Bardzo dziękuje za moderacje zgłoszonego wpisu :cheers: i podczyszczenie dyskusji wynikającej z jego pierwotnej treści. O to mniej więcej tu chodziło.


----------



## el nino

Saczers said:


> żądam co najmniej bringa (...)


Też żądam bringa! Bring me the Whisky!


----------



## Sasza

Bring me Solo!


----------



## dexter2

O ile pamiętam był etap na forum, kiedy na brigi się mówiło bringi


----------



## bloniaq_s8

"coś się... coś się popsuło" w tym wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396701&page=182


----------



## Marych

Proszę o moderację wątku łódzkiego
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457448&page=133
Dla hotelu Hampton jest osobny wątek, który z powodu takich właśnie wpisów został czasowo zamknięty.


----------



## Lw25

Czy właściwy moderator może zasugerować panu Jasq przejście z takimi komentarzami do krajowego PHP? Nie wiem co ma KOD do artykułu o ŚDM...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130966248&postcount=482


----------



## krystiand

Wątek się nazywa: *Aglomeracja Toruńska* [*offtopic*, awantury, zaczepki *= brig*]

A w środku:


Hekus said:


> Oraz dla porównania wariant bez Torunia postulowany przez forumowiczów z Bydgoszczy. Jest to wariant z najmniejszą liczbą ludności i najmniejszym zagęszczeniem ludności na km2. Taka metropolia z każdym rokiem będzie się mocno kurczyć. Sporo z gmin wchodzących do tego związku metropolitarnego ma charakter typowo wiejski. Mieszkańcy niektórych z miejscowości, aby dojechać do centrum Bydgoszczy musieliby poświęcić (nie licząc korków) ok 1h. Jednym słowem taki wariant jest, moim zdaniem, najsłabszym z przedstawionych przeze mnie.
> 
> *Metropolia Bydgoska*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powierzchnia: *3628 km2*
> 
> Liczba ludności:
> 2010 - *630 291 *
> 2014 - *629 212 (-1079)*
> I poł. 2015 - *628 891 (-321)*
> 
> Udział rdzenia w ogólnej liczbie mieszkańców (2015): *56,8% *
> 
> Gęstość zaludnienia (2015): *173,3 os./km2*


I jeszcze drugi post o metropolii bydgosko-toruńskiej. Nic na temat. Proszę o usuniecie OT i zastosowanie się do nazwy wątku.


----------



## XKF

Przyłączam się do wniosku. Bądźmy konsekwentni bo inaczej nie będzie spokoju w wątkach bydgosko - toruńskich.


----------



## Hekus

^^ Proponuję zająć się waszymi wątkami. Tam odbiegacie od tematu znacznie częściej. Nie będę tworzył nowego tematu dla wklejenia kilku mapek i zestawień. Tym bardziej, że odnosiłem się bezpośrednio do wcześniej poruszanej sprawy.

Nie wasz wątek, nie wasza sprawa.


----------



## krystiand

^^ :hammer:


----------



## partyzantka

Hekus said:


> Nie wasz wątek, nie wasza sprawa.


Ta? To po co włazisz do wątku o MB i trollujesz? To nie twój wątek, nie twoja sprawa.


----------



## kuj-pom

Czy mógłbym się dowiedzieć, który z moderatorów i z jakiego powodu usunął mój ostatni komentarz z wątku zatytułowanego "Metropolia Bydgoska"? Pytam dlatego, że we wszystkich wcześniejszych przypadkach, a było ich kilka, moderatorzy swoje decyzje zawsze uzasadniali, nawet wówczas, gdy karali mnie brigiem. Tym razem nie, dlaczego?


----------



## kuj-pom

XKF said:


> Przyłączam się do wniosku. Bądźmy konsekwentni bo inaczej nie będzie spokoju w wątkach bydgosko - toruńskich.


pewnie chciałbyś cenzurę wprowadzić na forum, co?


----------



## XKF

Wystarczyłby mi, żebyś nie trollował w bydgoskich wątkach kay: Sądzisz, że to realne? Bo wnioskując po stosunku ilości postów w nich pisanych do łącznej ilości postów jaką masz, to po to się zarejestrowałeś


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

kuj-pom said:


> Czy mógłbym się dowiedzieć, który z moderatorów i z jakiego powodu usunął mój ostatni komentarz z wątku zatytułowanego "Metropolia Bydgoska"? Pytam dlatego, że we wszystkich wcześniejszych przypadkach, a było ich kilka, moderatorzy swoje decyzje zawsze uzasadniali, nawet wówczas, gdy karali mnie brigiem. Tym razem nie, dlaczego?


Z tego co zwykle, wchodzisz tam zawsze tylko żeby prowokować, brawa dla moderatorów, że nie czekają tylko od razu usuwają.:applause:


----------



## mateusz.el

krystiand said:


> Wątek się nazywa: *Aglomeracja Toruńska* [*offtopic*, awantury, zaczepki *= brig*]
> 
> A w środku:
> 
> 
> I jeszcze drugi post o metropolii bydgosko-toruńskiej. Nic na temat. Proszę o usuniecie OT i zastosowanie się do nazwy wątku.


Diagnoza - koniecznie szukasz zaczepki w tym momencie. Chcecie, czy nie, to zależność między Toruniem a Bydgoszczą, jest, była i będzie. Wstawienie danych statystycznych służących porównaniu/zobrazowaniu sytuacji nie jest off-topiciem. Co innego, jakby zaczął wstawiać dane np. z Legnicy.

Tym postem zakańczam powyższą dyskusję.


----------



## partyzantka

Zakańczać to Ty sobie możesz, nie jesteś moderatorem od bydgoskich wątków [na całe szczęście], pojęcie o sprawie masz oczywiście żadne, a Twój styl moderowania od tych kilku tygodni, kiedy to kopnął Cię zaszczyt pogrubionej czcionki, jest ilustracją powiedzenia "nadgorliwość jest gorsza od faszyzmu". Nie oczekuję, że zrozumiesz sprawę, ale żadnym autorytetem nie jesteś i pozwolisz, że poproszę w imieniu wkurzonych tym wszystkim bydgoszczan, byś nie wypowiadał się w tej sprawie Ty, tylko ktoś po prostu kompetentny, kto ROZUMIE, o co chodzi.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Odniosłem się do konkretnej prośby krystiand'a wobec konkretnego postu Herkusa. To po pierwsze.
Po drugie, nikt nikogo nie ocenia, jakie kto o czym ma pojęcie.


----------



## partyzantka

Co nie przeszkadza naszemu drogiemu, jakże kompetentnemu i biegłemu w sprawach B-T modowi, wygłaszczać opinii na temat zależności obu miast, _czy tego chcecie, czy nie_  Czy od bycia JW Moderatorem staje się od razu alfą i omegą w każdej sprawie? Czy może brakuje naszej świeżo mianowanej gwieździe tak zwanej pokory, zwłaszcza że Bydgoszcz po długich prośbach dostała swojego moderatora po to między innymi, by nie rozstrzygali w pewnych tematach zupełni laicy, sądzący, że wszystko wiedzą, a Bydgoszcz znają tylko z pocztówek?  Obserwuję Twój autorytarny styl moderowania tu i ówdzie - żąden mod nie robi tego z tak koszmarnym zadęciem i tak koszmarnym przekonaniem o nieomylności, co zaskakuje, gdy weźmiemy pod uwagę, że móimy o kimś, kto moderuje miesiąc 
Aha, i nie pisz do mnie prywatnych wiadomości, gdzie mam się udawać z reklamacjami. Mam prawo chyba złożyć publiczne zażalenie, czyż nie? Po to jest ta księga, by składać skargi i zażalenia, także na niekompetentnych i wtrącających się nie tam, gdzie ich miejsce, moderatorów. Zdaje się, że wyznaczono Cię do działu Warmia?


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Nie będę rozpoczynał dyskusji, bo to nie miejsce na to.
Odpowiadając w skrócie odpowiem tylko tyle, że, nie zaprzeczysz, że oba te miasta są w pewnym stopniu od siebie zależne, a tematyka/problematyka obu aglomeracji się na siebie nakłada. 
I proszę nie oceniaj mojego stopnia znajomości Bydgoszczy, skoro nie masz na ten temat żadnego pojęcia. 
Tyle z mojej strony.


----------



## partyzantka

No tak, w sumie nie mogę ocenić, bo NIGDY nie widziałam żadnego twojego postu w jakimkolwiek bydgoskim wątku.
A ja proszę wyższą instancję moderatorską i moderatora bydgoskiego, by zajmowali się nami ludzie *kompetetni* w zakresie, o ktorym mowa, nie moderator działu Warmia z czterotygodniowym stażem.
I przemyśl sobie, poważnie, czy naprawdę nie popadasz w moderatorską nadgorliwość.


----------



## krystiand

partyzantka said:


> I przemyśl sobie, poważnie, czy naprawdę nie popadasz w moderatorską nadgorliwość.


A wszystko przez brak dziewczyny :lol:



mateusz.el said:


> Diagnoza - koniecznie szukasz zaczepki w tym momencie. Chcecie, czy nie, to zależność między Toruniem a Bydgoszczą, jest, była i będzie. Wstawienie danych statystycznych służących porównaniu/zobrazowaniu sytuacji nie jest off-topiciem. Co innego, jakby zaczął wstawiać dane np. z Legnicy.
> 
> Tym postem zakańczam powyższą dyskusję.


Szanowny Panie Profesorze Doktorze Medycyny Od Siedmiu Boleści. Szanownego Pana Profesora Doktora Medycyny Od Siedmiu Boleści diagnoza jest błędna. Jakie tam są porównania? Wątek jest o AGLOMERACJI TORUŃSKIEJ, dlatego pojawiają się tam porównania METROPOLII BYDGOSKO-TORUŃSKIEJ do METROPOLII BYDGOSKIEJ? Serio niech się Szanowny Pan Profesor Doktor Medycyny Od Siedmiu Boleści nie wypowiada na tematy na które nie ma Szanowny Pan Profesor Doktor Medycyny Od Siedmiu Boleści pojęcia.

Ale skoro taka jest diagnoza Szanownego Pana Profesora Doktora Od Siedmiu Boleści to jak napiszę w każdym wątku toruńskim "Bydgoszcz to piękne miasto" to nie dostanę briga za zaśmiecanie? Czy oczywiście klapki się przestawią i zacznie się brigowanie? Oczywiście mnie, bo kogo innego. Tak jak to robił mode... ekhm rator pmaciej7 i później Asinus? I jeszcze mi wciskacie szukanie zaczepki? Wsadźcie sobie te dobre rady, bo są gunwo warte.


----------



## partyzantka

Uważaj, bo Ci napisze pmkę, że jest superhiperekstra obiektywny, bo ma rodzinę w Bydgoszczy od XIX wieku :lol: 
A ja mam rodzinę w Wałbrzychu, Świebodzicach, Wrocławiu, Proszowicach, Kartuzach, Gdyni, Jarosławiu, Przemyślu, Koszalinie, Darłowie, Pobierowie, Szczecinie, Wągrowcu, Świętochłowicach, Kamiennej Górze, Legnicy, Głogowie, Kowarach, Łodzi, Brzegu a nawet Stanach! I to nie uprawnia mnie do autorytarnego zabierania głosu na temat Wałbrzycha, Świebodzic, Wrocławia, Proszowic, Kartuz, Gdyni, Jarosławia, Przmeyśla, Koszalina, Darłowa, Pobierowa, Szczecina, Wągrowca, Świętochłowic, Kamiennej Góry, Legnicy, Głogowa, Kowar, Łodzi, Brzegu a nawet Stanów.
Synek, zgodnie z poglądami filozofów od przynajmniej XVIII wieku, nie ma czegoś takiego jak "obiektywizm". To pojęcie, stosowane w odniesieniu do dyskursu [jakiegokolwiek, przynajmniej w humanistyce] eksploatowane jest tylko przez gimnazjalistów i trolli na forach onetowskich.


----------



## wiewior

Zastanawiam się, czy jest większa antyreklama dla Bydgoszczy niż posty powyżej... Miasto z kłótliwymi, wszechwiedzącymi i zakompleksionymi mieszkańcami... Masakra.


----------



## krystiand

^^
^^ Mi nie napisze o rodzinie. Mi prędzej napisze ostrzeżenie, a chwilę później od innego moda dostanę za to samo briga. Później napiszą, że szukam zaczepki, więc ja ich zwyzywam. I tak w kółko. Fajna zabawa :cheers:



wiewior said:


> Zastanawiam się, czy jest większa antyreklama dla Bydgoszczy niż posty powyżej... Miasto z kłótliwymi, wszechwiedzącymi i zakompleksionymi mieszkańcami... Masakra.


Następny "specjalista" co to się wypowiada na tematy na które nie ma bladego pojęcia. Dla Twojej wiedzy nie jestem mieszkańcem Bydgoszczy i pewnie długo nie będę, o ile w ogóle. Party to samo.


----------



## k%

Bydgoszcz i Toruń robią bajzel na swoim podwórku, a teraz będą jeszcze sobie przebierać w moderatorach w niewybrednych żartach i robić bajzel w księgach?

Jak wam się nie podoba krótki staż Mateusz i jego opory przed silną ręką to ja tu pozamiatam.

Party i Krystian po 7 dni.


----------



## bartek76

Aż prosi się o komentarz, że o ile z moderacją zgadzać się wręcz nie wypada, to tym bardziej nie wypada jej znieważać, nie dlatego że to "władza", ale dlatego że w czynie społecznym poświęcają swój czas.
Jeśli się z czymś nie zgadzamy to róbmy to kulturalnie.


----------



## k%

partyzantka said:


> Zakańczać to Ty sobie możesz, nie jesteś moderatorem od bydgoskich wątków [na całe szczęście], pojęcie o sprawie masz oczywiście żadne, a Twój styl moderowania od tych kilku tygodni, kiedy to kopnął Cię zaszczyt pogrubionej czcionki, jest ilustracją powiedzenia "nadgorliwość jest gorsza od faszyzmu".


a chcesz żebym ja został tam oddelegowany i chcesz się dowiedzieć dlaczego w Krakowie jest spokój jak makiem zasiał i często znikają całe strony?

Mateuszowi jeśli w ogóle można coś zarzucić to, że reaguje ZBYT łagodnie.


----------



## Asinus

Czy nie możecie ustalić zasad, że Bydgoszczanie nie wchodzą do wątku o aglomeracji Torunia, a Torunianie nie wchodzą do wątku o aglomeracji Bydgoszczy? Pod groźbą briga. Mam wrażenie, że bohatersko walczycie z jakimiś sztucznymi problemami, które sami dla siebie niepotrzebnie tworzycie.


----------



## ixs

Fascynujace... to tylko tu na forum takie fajerwerki pomiedzy B i T? Czy tak samo jest "w realu"? :nuts:


----------



## marboro

No tak brigi dla partyzantki i krystianda a trolle z Torunia ktorzy udzielaja sie wiecej w jednym bydgoskim watku anizeli we wszystkich torunskich razem wzietych maja ciche przyzwolenie na dalsze trollowanie. Ot obiektywnosc na ktora ktos tu sie powolywal.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Takie dyskusje w księdze to antyreklama BDG, zgadzam się*. Natomiast proszę też przynajmniej o 3 dni dla kuj-pom za prowokacje.

Hekus spoko - porównywanie statów BDG i TRN w wątkach TRN to nic złego. A, że w statystykach pojawiają się czerwone minusy - na to nic u moderacji nie poradzimy. Marcin z Poznania wkleja porównania aglomeracji z całego kraju i jest dobrze.



* _- ale zmniejszcie im do 3 dni, no eeej _


----------



## Stewie_G

ixs said:


> Fascynujace... to tylko tu na forum takie fajerwerki pomiedzy B i T? Czy tak samo jest "w realu"? :nuts:


Dawno temu w Łodzi, było takie znane pytanie filozoficzne: "Widzew czy ŁKS?". Odpowiedź właściwie nie miała znaczenia, bo każda była zła. 

Ciekawe czy właśnie w Bydgoszczy i w Toruniu (kolejność alfabetyczna) są tacy co pytają "Bydgoszcz czy Toruń?" i nikt nie czeka na odpowiedź...


----------



## mateusz.el

Na Trójmiejskim podwórku też jest pełny spokój. Brak zatargów między Gdańskiem, a Gdynią. A jak coś się by zaczęło to jest natychmiastowo dławione i bez jakiś fochów i żali z którejś ze stron.
Da się trzymać spokój? - da się!


----------



## Strzala

Czy jest jakiś wątek do którego można wrzucić statystyki dotyczące tego forum? Jeśli nie, to w którym dziale można takowy otworzyć?


----------



## BlazD

ixs said:


> Fascynujace... to tylko tu na forum takie fajerwerki pomiedzy B i T? Czy tak samo jest "w realu"? :nuts:


W realu tylko pomiędzy kibolami i dołem partyjnym. Myślałem, że na inteligentnym forum, jakim jest ssc, takie rzeczy się nie zdarzają. 

Wstyd mi za nich. Po prostu wstyd. 

Piszę to jako były mieszkaniec i Bydgoszczy, i Torunia. Absolwent i toruńskiego UMK, i byłego bydgoskiego ATRu.


----------



## bad455

Strzala said:


> Czy jest jakiś wątek do którego można wrzucić statystyki dotyczące tego forum? Jeśli nie, to w którym dziale można takowy otworzyć?


 Jest.


----------



## 625

k% said:


> Bydgoszcz i Toruń robią bajzel na swoim podwórku, a teraz będą jeszcze sobie przebierać w moderatorach w niewybrednych żartach i robić bajzel w księgach?
> 
> Jak wam się nie podoba krótki staż Mateusz i jego opory przed silną ręką to ja tu pozamiatam.
> 
> Party i Krystian po 7 dni.


Myślę, że byliśmy zbyt łagodni. Przedłużam do dwóch miesiący. Bana. Bo nie mam zamiaru czytać PMek.


----------



## ps-man

krystiand said:


> ^^
> ^^ *Mi* nie napisze o rodzinie. *Mi* prędzej napisze ostrzeżenie, a chwilę później od innego moda dostanę za to samo briga. Później napiszą, że szukam zaczepki, więc ja ich zwyzywam. I tak w kółko. Fajna zabawa :cheers


Mała Mi czy Duża Mi?



partyzantka said:


> No tak, w sumie nie mogę ocenić, bo NIGDY nie widziałam żadnego twojego postu w jakimkolwiek bydgoskim wątku.


To nawet zaleta, a nie problem.



> A ja proszę wyższą instancję moderatorską i moderatora bydgoskiego, by zajmowali się nami ludzie *kompetetni* w zakresie, o ktorym mowa, nie moderator działu Warmia z czterotygodniowym stażem.
> I przemyśl sobie, poważnie, czy naprawdę nie popadasz w moderatorską nadgorliwość.


Najbardziej kompetentnym może być człowiek z zewnątrz, który nie będzie stronniczy.


----------



## BlazD

625 said:


> Myślę, że byliśmy zbyt łagodni. Przedłużam do dwóch miesiący. Bana. Bo nie mam zamiaru czytać PMek.


Jeśli mogę o coś zaapelować...

Krystiandowi należało się od dłuższego czasu. Właściwie za całokształt ostatnich miesięcy. Jednak proszę o złagodzenie kary dla Partyzantki. Jestem w szoku po jej postach tutaj, tym bardziej że kierowała je do moderatora. Nie strzela się do pianisty i moda. Tak, kara powinna być. Tylko że koleżanka Partyzantka wcześniej z takich postów raczej nie była znana. Na ogół prezentuje linię łagodną. Może więc uznać te jej posty tutaj za wypadek przy pracy i dać szansę wcześniejszego powrotu na forum niż za dwa miesiące?


----------



## XKF

625 said:


> Myślę, że byliśmy zbyt łagodni. Przedłużam do dwóch miesiący. Bana. Bo nie mam zamiaru czytać PMek.


To może odrazu zamknijmy cały bydgoski dział hno:


----------



## Tomczyna

Nie kuś...


----------



## michael_siberia

Prawdę mówiąc, w naszej aglomeracji największe hejty są nie na linii Katowice-Sosnowiec, tylko na linii Katowice-Gliwice. Pewnie dlatego, że wątki sosnowieckie są bardzo mało popularne


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Warto jednak zauważyć, że te hejty mają raczej charakter jednostronny: Drang nach Osten.


----------



## arafat11

MajKeR_ said:


> A może powiesz coś konkretnego?


no wlasnie moze Ty cos zaproponujesz poza kasowaniem watkow? to ma byc rozwiazanie? po drugie skoro nie chcesz/nie masz ochoty/itp zaglebiac sie w problemy kujawsko pomorskiego to to moze nie wypowiadaj sie na ten temat w tak radykalny sposob?


ps: zastanawia mnie co innego: tak sie oburzasz na poziom wypowiedzi w watkach BYD-TOR, ktory *czasami* jest slabiutki a jednoczesnie nie zauwazasz setek inwektyw czy bluzgow w takim PHP czy watkach pilkarskich?


----------



## bartek76

Czy istnieje limit trolowania?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131029965&postcount=23558


----------



## MajKeR_

arafat11 said:


> no wlasnie moze Ty cos zaproponujesz poza kasowaniem watkow? to ma byc rozwiazanie? po drugie skoro nie chcesz/nie masz ochoty/itp zaglebiac sie w problemy kujawsko pomorskiego to to moze nie wypowiadaj sie na ten temat w tak radykalny sposob?
> 
> 
> ps: zastanawia mnie co innego: tak sie oburzasz na poziom wypowiedzi w watkach BYD-TOR, ktory *czasami* jest slabiutki a jednoczesnie nie zauwazasz setek inwektyw czy bluzgow w takim PHP czy watkach pilkarskich?


Jakie zagłębiać? Rzecz w tym, że te problemy i "problemy" są regularnie przedmiotem ożywionej dyskusji w ogólnopolskich księgach i to zdaje się nie mieć końca. 

Co do tamtych wątków - do piłkarskich raczej nie zaglądam, a PHP to oaza kultury przy bydgosko-toruńskich shitstormach.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Nie zaśmiecaj księgi.


----------



## jacek_73

MajKeR_ said:


> Co do tamtych wątków - do piłkarskich raczej nie zaglądam, a PHP to oaza *kultury* przy bydgosko-toruńskich shitstormach.


Na temat kultury...



MajKeR_ said:


> Ja kiedyś wysłałem uprzejme życzenia urodzinowe takiej piź*zie....


...to się lepiej nie wypowiadaj.


----------



## MajKeR_

Widzę, że stwierdzenie o zapętleniu w stosunku do niektórych przedstawicieli obszarów budzących te negatywne emocje było słuszne. Nie ma to jak robić niby zawstydzające wrzutki bez podania kontekstu i klimatu miejsca, gdzie dane wypowiedzi padły, choć na całe szczęście z odnośnikiem, gdzie można zobaczyć przekreślający tę intrygę ciąg dalszy. Jeżeli mam wskazać, o czyjej kulturze to źle świadczy, to bynajmniej się nie pokajam.

Din_Sevenn ma rację - dalsza dyskusja na ten temat to zaśmiecanie księgi. Bez kozery powiem więcej - wyciąganie w księdze tych żałosnych sporów to jej zaśmiecanie i to już od długiego czasu. Niektórzy uczestnicy z tej części Polski są niereformowalni i wałkowanie tego przypadku to strata czasu i energii, zwłaszcza dla moderatorów. Jeżeli mam powiedzieć za siebie, to rozwiązaniem nie jest stworzenie nowej księgi dla tych spraw. Rozwiązaniem modelowym byłoby zrobienie porządku na własnym podwórku przez samych zainteresowanych, ale skoro na to się nie zanosi, to najlepiej nic nie robić, aż każdy na własne życzenie wyląduje na banie.

Z mojej strony koniec dyskusji. Jeśli moderatorów rażą moje wypowiedzi w tej sprawie, to proszę o ich usunięcie. Chciałem włożyć kij w mrowisko, żeby unaocznić swoje i nie tylko zniechęcenie tą sprawą, ale widzę, że niepotrzebnie się odzywałem, bo kupa, w którą zamieniły się rozmowy niektórych bydgoszczan i torunian, niebezpiecznie zaczęła się do mnie kleić.


----------



## Din Sevenn

WIEM, że mam rację, po czym następuje 20 wersów... nie wiem o czym, nie czytałem, 2/10. ZAŚMIECASZ KSIĘGĘ.


----------



## marboro

Userze MajKeR proponuje zapoznac sie ze znaczeniem slowa HIPOKRYZJA i po zrozumieniu go zamilczec na jakis czas w tym watku. Poki co nie pozdrawiam.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Ale zlot... Kolejny raz wnoszę o wydzielenie oddzielnej księgi dla Bydgoszczy.


----------



## mateusz.el

@MajKeR i reszta - zakończyliście już dyskusje, czy mam to zrobić za was?
To jest księga skarg i wniosków, a nie dyskusji na inne tematy i tego się trzymać.


----------



## wiwixpl

Bez kitu.

Antyreklama Bydgoszczy. Wstyd.


----------



## mateusz.el

wiwixpl said:


> Bez kitu.
> 
> Antyreklama Bydgoszczy. Wstyd.


A żebyś wiedział. 
To Forum poza nami czyta jeszcze bardzo wiele niezarejestrowanych osób, są wśród nich też ludzie bardziej lub mniej wpływowi, zdarzają się przedstawiciele firm i przedsiębiorstw, samorządowcy itp. Tak więc o pewien poziom dyskusji i meteorytyki trzeba dbać i go egzekwować. 
Wszyscy sami sobie (i nie tylko) robimy tutaj reklamę (lub czasem antyreklamę).


----------



## Eyk88

matfiz1 said:


> No ale MajKeR ma rację, rzucasz się jak gówno w trawie a fakty są takie, że matizy czy tico rdzewiały na potęgę, przyjrzyj się na ulicach sporo ich jeszcze jeździ :nuts:


Kolega obniża poziom.

O, tutaj.

Edit:


matfiz1 said:


> Ja pijam z normalnymi


Pan dalej ciągnie temat.


----------



## XKF

Patrzcie, a ja myślałem że "wojenka" bydgosko - torunska to świetna promocja naszego regionu. Polecam wszystkim zainteresowanym trochę dystansu, może i nawet krótki spacer po za świat wirtualny  Bydgosko - toruńskie spinki były,są i będą zawsze. Kto jest na tym forum trochę czasu to wie. Jak komuś brakuje dystansu to lepiej nie zaglądać do bydgoskich czy toruńskich wątków. 

Ze swojej strony chciałbym pozdrowić kolegów forumowiczów z Torunia i mimo często ostrej dyskusji wykraczające po za normy tego forum w rzeczywistym świecie potrafilbym pogadać z Wami przy piwie 

Dwu miesięczny ban dla Krystianda i Partyzanki uważam za nadwyraz wysoki ze względu na wkład w forum. (choćby organizacja zlotu)


----------



## drugastrona

^^ To nawet nie chodzi o dystans. Ja nie wchodzę do wątków bydgoskich i toruńskich, a i tak wiem dużo o Waszym konflikcie, choć ta wiedza jest mi w ogóle niepotrzebna. Wystarczy, że regularnie czytam księgi...


----------



## LubiePiwo

Trzeba przyznać, że miło z jego strony, że pisze od razu w księgach :lol:


----------



## PiotrG

Nom. Drodzy Moderatorzy! Niech moc będzie z Wami.
Dużo jeszcze do 150 brakuje?


----------



## redoxygene

Nie wiem, czy dobrze trafiłem, ale to mój pierwszy zakładany wątek, a do tego nie śledzę innych wątków technicznych, więc może to jednak nie tu, ale czy mógłbym prosić o dodanie do nowego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131083829#post131083829
tagów Radom, Płock, Ciechanów, Siedlce, Ostrołęka i mazowieckie?


----------



## Kinio

Czy mógłbym prosić Moderatorów o zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600161 na "[Bydgoszcz] Wysokościowce"?

OK - mateusz.el


----------



## salto_angel

Prośba o przeniesienie tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483528&page=122 z działu śląskiego do wrocławskiego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3975

Z góry dzięki.

ok - pm7


----------



## Kemo

Polityka w awatarze: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=148528


----------



## zbieraj

Ponownie - wnioskuję o wydzielenie tematu "Uchodźcy/imigranci ekonomiczni z bliskiego wschodu" z [Polska i Europa] Imigranci i emigranci, a ten istniejący przemianować na [Polska i Europa] Imigranci i emigranci [uchodźcy = brig].

Poważnie, miałbym ochotę popisać z innymi polskimi emigrantami o życiu zagranico, ale co z tego, że coś zapostuję, skoro zaraz post zginie w "łomatkocórko ciapaty! Polska stronk! Polacy zagranico tylko zarąbiści, nie kradno i w ogóle Polska stronk!".

Porównajcie pierwszą stronę wątku z szambem, które się przetacza w wątku teraz. Poważnie - zostawmy miejsce dla dyskusji "łomatkocórko ciapaty! Polska stronk! Polacy zagranico tylko zarąbiści! Polska stronk!", tylko wydzielmy ten wątek.


----------



## Janek

Przejrzałem ten wątek, większość to jest akurat o imigracji do Europy. To jest powinno być w nawiasie kwadratowym w tytule:


talkinghead said:


> Vogafe nie sprowadzaj wątku do poziomu, w którym wszyscy Polacy to złodzieje.


Zresztą kiedyś chyba był wątek o muzułmanach czy islamie w Europie i zniknął.


----------



## el nino

Polityka poza PHP: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131215026&postcount=57871


----------



## zbieraj

Janek said:


> Przejrzałem ten wątek, większość to jest akurat o imigracji do Europy. To jest powinno być w nawiasie kwadratowym w tytule:


Już TERAZ tak. Większość jest o obecnej sytuacji uchodźco-imigracyjnej w Europie. Dlatego albo wszystkie wątki z ostatniego roku przenieść do osobnego wątku, albo wszystkie DO zeszłego roku przenieść do nowego wątku.


----------



## pan_tomas

Proszę o usunięcie lub przeniesienie do Hyde Parku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1902830


----------



## jaceq

w wątku A1 WOŁ taki wpis, zaraz się zacznie jakis hejt:



acabplock said:


> analizując mape, tak plus minus autostrada koło miasta Łodzi, nie dość że przyniesie wielki plus za przyjemność braku przyglądania się życiu w tym mieście, czasu spędzonego na bardzo dobrze ustawionej czerwonej fali, ale także +/- podróż z północy na południe skróci o ok. 8-9 km


----------



## KOmiX

^^

A gdzie tu powód do hejtu? :dunno: Czerwona fala w Łodzi jest wręcz perfekcyjna. Konieczność obserwowania życia miasta w oczekiwaniu na zielone światło - frustrująca. Zysk z ominięcia metropolii - niezaprzeczalny.


----------



## dexter2

Użytkownik Magdalena E. zgłosiła na stronie forum na fb, że została zbanowana bez powodu, nawet jednego posta nie napisała. Jaki jest więc powód, jeśli można wiedzieć?


----------



## Asinus

Zapytałem się na tej grupie jaki miała login, abym mógł sprawdzić czy to była jakaś pomyłka czy o co chodziło.

edit: Aaaa nick to "Magdalena E.", dobra to już sprawdzam.

OK, wyglądało na pomyłkę, wiec zdjąłem. Ale to był jakiś stary ban sprzed 2 lat, więc nie wiem czy na pewno chodziło o to.



pan_tomas said:


> Proszę o usunięcie lub przeniesienie do Hyde Parku
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1902830


OK



el nino said:


> Polityka poza PHP: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131215026&postcount=57871


Usunięte, przy okazji 7 dni briga za sygnaturę.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czy któryś z modów może zrobić takie Announcement o zlocie FPW, że szukamy chętnych do organizacji etc?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1903176


----------



## pmaciej7

Dałem ogłoszenie na miesiąc, w tym czasie coś się powinno wyklarować.


----------



## ptiroat

O to jak się nakręca prymitywne city vs city:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131386714&postcount=9710



fotel_prl said:


> ...co nie zmienia faktu, ze to i tak wiecej jak paxow w
> regularnym ruchu w calym marcu z RDO prawda gutek89?
> 
> Maciek Lublin liked this post


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Posprzątane. Następnym razem, zgodnie z adnotacją w tytule, będzie przymusowy odpoczynek.


----------



## szymi8

Witam
Mam nadzieję, że piszę w odpowiednim dziale 
Mam taką propozycję, żeby przy inwestycjach zakończonych zrobić jeden post, w którym zawarte byłyby najważniejsze parametry techniczne obiektu, zdjęcia i ewentualnie jakieś dodatkowe informacje (np. jak przebiegała budowa) 
Ostatnio przeglądam sobie różne wątki spoza kręgu moich zainteresowań i ciężko znaleźć istotne informacje wśród tysięcy komentarzy.
Zresztą nie tylko w inwestycjach zakończonych, ale tych aktualnych również, możnaby przypiąć tekst z najważniejszymi informacjami, czy stanem budowy.
Myślę, że jedynie znalezienie osób, które by się tym zajęły może być problemem.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## bloniaq_s8

no to do dzieła... możesz to zrobić i zamieścić w wątku obok o nazwie Pierwszy post


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Pomysł ciekawy, tylko trzeba znaleźć ochotników, którzy takie informacje by złożyli i przygotowali


----------



## szymi8

Ok, sorki, nie zauważyłem tego działu. Tak czy inaczej widzę, że nie za duży ruch tam jest. Może warto by było jakoś to rozpropagować? 
Ja szczerze mówiąc do tej pory w ogóle się nie udzielałem, ale mógłbym czasami się tym zająć. Bo wydaje mi się, że przydałoby się coś takiego.


----------



## k%

Eyk88 said:


> Czy można kogoś zblokować za masowe wystawianie lajków? Nawet się tym szczyci, wystawia 1300 dziennie.


ktoś od nas?


----------



## Eyk88

Ten Pan. 

Z tego co widzę ponad pół miliona wystawił, a w ciągu kilku ostatnich dni ja chyba z 30 od niego dostałem...


----------



## k%

jak międzynarodowym modom to nie przeszkadza to nam nic do tego :dunno:

no i jak na każdym forum gdzie są lajki to zaraz ktoś się pojawia co je rozdaje, jak widać większości tam się to podoba


----------



## Luki_SL

Eyk88 said:


> Ten Pan.
> 
> Z tego co widzę ponad pół miliona wystawił, a w ciągu kilku ostatnich dni ja chyba z 30 od niego dostałem...


Może jest po prostu uzależniony od klikania w "like". Przeliczając jego aktywność w tej kwestii można powiedzieć, że robi to od rana do wieczora, prawie nieustannie.


----------



## BlazD

Ja od niego dostałem ze dwa tygodnie temu tysiaka: 500 jednej nocy i po kilku dniach 500 następnej nocy. Budzę się rano i w powiadomieniach jakiś armagiedon. Siedział od 22 do 4 nad ranem i klikał 

Od jakiegoś tygodnia siedzi w temacie "Czas na śmiech" i wali lajka wszystkim po równo, każdemu, kto tam napisał.


----------



## MajKeR_

A może se zrobił jakiegoś bota do klikania lajków?


----------



## mateusz.el

Teoretycznie lajka można dawać w ostępach 15 sek. To mało realne, żeby on tak fizycznie siedział i w odstępach klikał.


----------



## bad455

^^ 15 sekund na jednej stronie jednego wątku  Jeśli otworzysz w wielu kartach przeglądarki kilkanaście wątków albo kilkanaście stron jednego wątku, to możesz lajkować bez przerwy.


----------



## Łosiu

BlazD said:


> Od jakiegoś tygodnia siedzi w temacie "Czas na śmiech" i wali lajka wszystkim po równo, każdemu, kto tam napisał.


Ja w tym widzę karmę - może liczy, że to, co da innym, wkrótce do niego wróci?


----------



## demmat

Bo wraca. Wystarczy zobaczyć ile osób na jego profilu dziękuje mu za lajki i odwzajemnia te polubienia.


----------



## Bastian.

Tak wogóle to co wam przeszkadza to rozdawnictwo lajków, chce to niech rozdaje. Nic złego w tym nie ma.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

BlazD said:


> Ja od niego dostałem ze dwa tygodnie temu tysiaka: 500 jednej nocy i po kilku dniach 500 następnej nocy. Budzę się rano i w powiadomieniach jakiś armagiedon. Siedział od 22 do 4 nad ranem i klikał
> 
> Od jakiegoś tygodnia siedzi w temacie "Czas na śmiech" i wali lajka wszystkim po równo, każdemu, kto tam napisał.


to nie fair... ja tylko 9 dostałem od niego 


proszę o usunięcie cytatu i pouczenie o niecytowanie zdjęć
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131602330&postcount=14461


----------



## demmat

Bastian. said:


> Tak wogóle to co wam przeszkadza to rozdawnictwo lajków, chce to niech rozdaje. Nic złego w tym nie ma.


Bo po pierwsze dostaje się powiadomienia za lajki (można wyłączyć oczywiście), a po drugie lajk to też jest jakaś informacja, np. że post coś wniósł do dyskusji, podobał się*komuś itp. Jak są rozdawane dla każdego za wszystko, to nie widzę sensu ich bytności.


----------



## michael_siberia

Jednemu użytkownikowi z Brazylii nawet wyłączono opcję lajków za to, że spamował nimi wszystkich, ile wlezie.


----------



## XKF

Jak widać każdy ma swojego _smuglera:lol:_


----------



## Łosiu

^^ Udało mi się przerwać lajkową serię :troll:


----------



## demmat

Proszę o reakcję


Offspring said:


> Ah, premier Kanady. Chociaż podobne słowa mógłaby wypowiedzieć dowolna z pozbawionych ikry cip rządzących zachodnioeuropejskimi krajami i Unią jako całością. A potem rozpłakać się i uciec z mównicy.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131624041&postcount=91132

Edit: Ten też niczego sobie


n3w.mod3l said:


> ^^ To kiedy terroryści przegrają? Gdy zaczniemy im obciągać czy dopiero podczas naszej egzekucji?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131625110&postcount=91136


----------



## bloniaq_s8

i po tygodniu odpoczynku od forum... może sie nauczą czytać w jakim temacie piszą hno:


----------



## Janek

bloniaq_s8 said:


> i po tygodniu odpoczynku od forum... może sie nauczą czytać w jakim temacie piszą hno:


I że to nie Onet:


bloniaq_s8 said:


> moglibyście łaskawie wypieradalać z tego wątku z dyskusjami o terrorystach etc. ?


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Własnie chciałem zgłosić powyższy post użytkownika bloniaq_s8. Odnoszenie się do absurdalnych słów kanadyjskiego polityka chyba nie podlega pod kategorie "moglibyście wypierdlal*ć"...


----------



## mateusz.el

Corrny said:


> Administratorzy, jak już kasujecie posty to napiszcie chociaż wiadomość z powodem. Albo nawet bez powodu
> 
> Skoro to usunęliście, to dlaczego tego nie?


A widzisz różnicę pomiędzy tamtą wypowiedzią Sthura, a zalinkowanym memem?


----------



## deteroos

^^
BTW. Jak już sprzątacie to to też wytnijcie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131645218&postcount=91168.

Typowa prowokacyjna wrzutka.


----------



## Corrny

mateusz.el said:


> A widzisz różnicę pomiędzy tamtą wypowiedzią Sthura, a zalinkowanym memem?


Nie. Ta sama gra słów.


----------



## ixs

juz nie placz, to co Ci odpisalem tez wywalili (a dodalem tylko kontekstu Twojej wrzutce)...


----------



## Lukasz.J

Proszę moderatora o skasowanie tego posta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131655079&postcount=10841
W pierwszej chwili dałem się zaczepić, ale dla przejrzystości wątku nie warto wdawać się w pyskówki.


----------



## takisobiektoś

LubiePiwo said:


> Coś tam chyba było kiedyś mówione o przekręcaniu nazw klubów ;]


Nie tylko mówione , ale i brigi leciały , także podbijam.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131626983&postcount=7356


----------



## mateusz.el

takisobiektoś;131655488 said:


> Nie tylko mówione , ale i brigi leciały , także podbijam.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131626983&postcount=7356


OK, zrobione. 2 dni briga.


@Lukasz.J - skasowane


----------



## mlodyy1985

^^Prośba o zrobienie z tym porządku!


----------



## deteroos

^^Przy okazji, mógłbyś poprawić sobie sygnaturę - quote, inna czcionka, wielkość? Teraz wydaje się za każdym razem, że to część treści Twojego posta.


----------



## tramwaj

Bardzo proszę o usunięcie tagu 'warszawa' oraz wszystkich innych związanych z Polską z wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1341265
Jakiś świr na Ugandyjskim forum regularnie wkleja tłumaczone maszynowo na polski artykuły o potędze Białorusi D)
Dzięki.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ciekawe, jakim cudem na tamtym forum normalny użytkownik może dodawać tagi.


----------



## Bastian.

Może tylko u nas tagi mogą dodawać tylko modowie.


----------



## k%

każde sub forum ma swoje zasady.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Zgłoszone lokalnym moderatorom. Tam każdy może dodać tag, ale usunąć mogą tylko ich modowie.
U nas chyba wcześniej było tak, że taki mogli dodawać moderatorzy i założyciele wątków. Teraz tylko modowie


----------



## MichalJ

Rze co?

W 2013 Jan wyłączył globalnie dodawanie tagów przez userów, bo było mnóstwo tagów wulgarnych, i przy szukaniu przez googla jakiegoś wulgarnego wyrażenia zaraz na górze listy wyskakiwało SSC.
Potem większość tagów wykasował i zezwolił na dodawanie tagów tylko moderatorom.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104761418&postcount=51

Jeśli jest jakieś (pod)forum, które zezwala na dodawanie tagów userom, to trzeba wystąpić o zgodę na taki tryb działania FPW - u nas problemów z niewłaściwymi tagami chyba nie było?


----------



## Bastian.

Były były, nie było chyba jakiś wulgarnych czy "zboczonych" tagów ale były różne bzdury w tagach.


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Ogg said:


> ^^ To skoro byliśmy przy słownikach: *C*iebie piszemy wielką literą. To także brak kultury.


Zamierzony.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Bardzo proszę o uporządkowanie dyskusji w wątku o Porcie Lotniczym w Kielcach i wykasowanie ostatnich postów - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270758&page=102
Ja rozumiem, że dyskusja o aktywności lokalnego społeczeństwa, kadencyjności samorządu oraz trafności lokalnych inwestycji np drogowych może być pasjonująca, ale czy koniecznie w tym miejscu?


----------



## wiewior

Nie widzę problemu - w wątku niewiele się dzieje, a w sumie dyskusja do tego faktu nawiązuje. I zawiera ciekawe spostrzeżenia dla człowieka z drugiego końca Polski.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

wiewior said:


> Nie widzę problemu - w wątku niewiele się dzieje, a w sumie dyskusja do tego faktu nawiązuje. I zawiera ciekawe spostrzeżenia dla człowieka z drugiego końca Polski.


Rozumiem, że pisanie o całorocznym lodowisku, problemach drużyny piłkarskiej to sprawy odpowiednie dla wątku lotniczego? Jeśli w wątku niewiele się dzieje, to wątek w sposób naturalny zwyczajnie spada niżej. Nie trzeba go chyba "ratować" wszelkiej maści "zlewką" lokalnych żalów.
Co najbardziej dziwi Twój post lajkują modzi, którzy powinni pilnować pewnej spójności całego forum...


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Dyskusja ucichnie, to się przeniesie do lokalnego hydepraku. Nowych faktów w sprawie lotniska nie ma, więc nie ma obaw, że przez tą dyskusję coś się zawieruszy pośród innych postów.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Dyskusja ucichnie, to się przeniesie do lokalnego hydepraku. Nowych faktów w sprawie lotniska nie ma, więc nie ma obaw, że przez tą dyskusję coś się zawieruszy pośród innych postów.


Taką dyskusje powinno się odrazu przenosić do PHP, bo to zwyczajnie robi bałagan i na przyszłosc sankcjonuje podobne sytuacje. Może skoro nie ma o czym pisać, to zacznijmy jeszcze wrzucać zdjęcia z Kielc, w końcu je też potem można przenieść do odpowiedniego działu? 
Dla mnie brak logiki i konsekwencji. W innych wątkach za nawet teoretyczne odejście od głownego tematu lecą czasami brigi. Tutaj w konkretnym wątku lotniczym jest zielone światło na pisanie o lodowiskach, klubach piłkarskich i kadencyjnosci samorządu...


----------



## wiewior

^^
Nie podoba się, nie czytaj...


----------



## Maciek Lublin

wiewior said:


> ^^
> Nie podoba się, nie czytaj...


Niestety musze, bo widząc nowe wpisy w temacie i licząc na nowe informacje w temacie Portu, klikając w wątek, musze wczytywać się w ten ściek, oderwanych od tematu, lokalnych żali. Właśnie dlatego, że średnio interesuje mnie temat lodowiska w Kielcach, Korony czy jakości Prezydentury w tym mieście nie zagladam na wątki typu "PHP Kielce" "Sport w Kielcach" czy "Inwestycje w Kielcach". A właśnie w tamtych miejscach tam ta obecna dyskusja powinna być prowadzona.


----------



## mateusz.el

Maciek Lublin said:


> W innych wątkach za nawet teoretyczne odejście od głownego tematu lecą czasami brigi.


Przypomnij sobie, jak wyglądały dyskusje dot. lotnisk np. w Radomiu, czy Lublinie.
W Kielcach przeniesie się, mam to na uwadze i zrobię porządek.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

mateusz.el said:


> Przypomnij sobie, jak wyglądały dyskusje dot. lotnisk np. w Radomiu, czy Lublinie.
> W Kielcach przeniesie się, mam to na uwadze i zrobię porządek.


No właśnie pamietam. Dyskusja, która wzbudzała najwiecej awantur dotyczyła sensowności Portów. Przytaczane były argumenty stricte lotnicze. Jakoś dyskusji o LODOWISKACH, klubach sportowych, słabości władz (w oderwaniu od tematu lotniczego) czy maraźmie lokalnej społeczności w porównaniu z innymi częściami Polski jakoś sobie nie przypominam, a przypominam sobie dość dobrze jak w przypadku Lublina czy Radomia nie tylko czyszczenie wątku ale brigi leciały na bieżąco i hurtowo..


EDIT:

I jeszcze zwracam uwagę, że to mielenie kieleckich żali, niezwiązanych stricte z wątkiem trwa już od 19 marca...


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Twój wniosek przyjęty i zostanie posprzątane w najbliższym czasie. 
Nie ma co się spinać, wystarczy raz napisać.
Dziękuję, to wszystko.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Twój wniosek przyjęty i zostanie posprzątane w najbliższym czasie.
> Nie ma co się spinać, wystarczy raz napisać.
> Dziękuję, to wszystko.



Dziękuje bardzo 

I jeszcze jedna drobna uwaga na sam koniec. Przypominam również, na przykładzie przywoływanego przez Ciebie wątku radomskiego, w czasie kiedy nie było żadnych nowych wiadomości do wrzucania, a dyskusja toczyła się o sensowności inwestycji, co jednak w sposób bezpośedni dotyczyło wątku, moderatorzy zwyczajnie go zamykali. Skoro w temacie kieleckim nie ma nowych wiadomości i komuś chyba przeszkadza, że temat spada i wszczyna pozamerytryczną dyskusje to jeśli nie ma czasu/woli na jego czyszczenie, lepiej zwyczajnie czasowo go zamknąć?


----------



## MichalJ

Prośba o aktualizację poradnika 'jak zamieszczać zdjęcia':
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313015


----------



## adikk

Dlaczego wątek [Łódź] Hotel Hampton by Hilton i biurowiec Piotrkowska 155 [76 m, 20 kondygn jest znowu zamknięty. Inwestycja się zaczęła, będą pojawiać się zdjęcia i oczywiście będą lądować we wszystkich możliwych wątkach tylko nie we właściwym, tak samo jak dyskusja o tej, jakby nie patrzeć, jednej z ważniejszych inwestycji w Łodzi.
Metodą PLH na wszystko jest zamykanie wątków. Rozumiem, że OT jakoś trzeba tępić, ale można -ostrzec, -wycinać posty, -brigować niepokornych, a nie ciągle zamykać wątki. To samo z bramą miasta. Inwestycja jest w przygotowaniu, pojawiają się regularnie nowe informacje, które lądują w losowych wątkach, bo oczywiście ten o BM jest zamknięty. 
Proszę więc o otworzenie w.w wątków i nie zamykanie ich przy byle okazji.


----------



## darius.

Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji o dzieciach do odpowiedniego wątku (ostatnie 4-5 stron):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400029&page=490


----------



## 19Dako20

Kim jest zaz965?

Ten uzytkownik lajkuje niemal kazdy moj wpis na fpw, sa to setki lajkow w ciagu paru tygodni. Z malego riserczu wiem, ze niektorzy nazywaja go mr likepresident. Zreszta sprawdzcie profil:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1193422 

To zaczyna byc niepokojace..


----------



## k%

wielu dostało już setki, a ja jeszcze ani jednego :lol:


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja tak samo nie dostałem od niego bodajże ani jednego lajka.


----------



## este

Dla wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1855783
Prośba o dodanie tagów: lubuskie, zachodniopomorskie, wielkopolskie
i usunięcie tagu poznań



_ok.AA._


----------



## pmaciej7

A ja dostałem trzy. Co wygrałem?


----------



## XKF

k% said:


> wielu dostało już setki, a ja jeszcze ani jednego :lol:


Może nie lubi władzy


----------



## MichalJ

Też macie problemy - jakieś sygnaturki, awatary, lajki... To wszystko daje się na szczęście ukryć.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^


----------



## Bastian.

Przecież nie będziemy ciągle biadolić o stanie państwa czy o opóźnieniach na budowach dróg.


----------



## nikmin

pmaciej7 said:


> A ja dostałem trzy. Co wygrałem?


a ja dostalem 3, tyle że za 1 posta . Metodą lajkowania i odlajkowania.


----------



## tramwaj

Niestety, kolejna odsłona białoruskiego świra, tym razem na forum Jordanii. Bardzo proszę o usunięcie polskich tagów z wątku i samych postów: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996047&page=2
Dzięki.


----------



## MajKeR_

Ten zabużański psychol zawitał już nawet do DLM. Ale wstyd.


----------



## Mindcrasher

Od kilku lat nie mam dostępu do działu Po Godzinach, na własną prośbę. Czy można by mi go przywrócić? W sumie przydałby mi się.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Mindcrasher said:


> Od kilku lat nie mam dostępu do działu Po Godzinach, na własną prośbę. Czy można by mi go przywrócić? W sumie przydałby mi się.


Tęsknisz za kozetką?


----------



## .kp

Ciekawe ile od wpisu... Może też się zaciągnę. ;-)


----------



## Mindcrasher

LubiePiwo said:


> Tęsknisz za kozetką?


Kozetka nadal istnieje?  Bardziej interesują mnie teraz dyskusje polityczne itp.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Mindcrasher said:


> Kozetka nadal istnieje?  Bardziej interesują mnie teraz dyskusje polityczne itp.


Kozetka będzie istnieć tak długo jak istnieć będzie SSC


----------



## Łosiu

Widzę, że copy+paste leci po wątkach. W PHP też to wisi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131867622


----------



## Mônsterior

Uprzejmie proszę o przewietrzenie dwóch ostatnich stron tego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597178&page=46

Inwestycja rusza lada dzień, a trwa tam dyskusja o zupie i dupie w kontekście zasadności bądź nie wrzucania zdjęć w zależności od tego, kto z jakiego miasta pochodzi (LOL).


----------



## db84

Zgłaszam ten post:



Bigismall said:


> Zbyt duże ułatwienie dla wybuchowych ciapatych kozofilów


jako
1. nic nie wnoszący do tematu dyskusji
2. przedstawiający retorykę poniżej poziomu właściwego dla SSC


----------



## MajKeR_

Jakby kto pytał, gdzie urzęduje zagramaniczny lajk-troll z ukraińską marką autobusów w nicku, to informuję, że w Czasie na śmiech.

Zdziwiło mnie, gdy dostałem lajka za post, w którym był film usunięty z YT następnego dnia, ale sobie przypomniałem kto zacz.

Serio nie zasłużył na bana? A, przepraszam, przecież masa ludzi mu dziękuje w profilu po angielszczańsku :nuts: Matrix.


----------



## ixs

^^przeciez daje a nie zabiera... daj se spokoj... Szkoda czasu


----------



## Bastian.

Nie dawać mu lajków to sobie pójdzie.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę 

łódź 


do 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131932150#post131932150

dzięki

_ok.AA_


----------



## Corrny

Ja mu nigdy lajka nie dałem i sobie nie poszedł. Od jakiegoś czasu wpadały jakieś pojedyncze lajki od niego, ale w tym tygodniu to już chyba z 20 dostałem. Zbanować.


----------



## XKF

Może ktoś zajrzeć do działu Bydgoszcz [Sport ]? Jest tam gość o nicku kresowiak1993 który non stop prowokuje jakieś napinki kibolske.

Edit: Dzięki.


----------



## mateusz.el

XKF said:


> Może ktoś zajrzeć do działu Bydgoszcz [Sport ]? Jest tam gość o nicku kresowiak1993 który non stop prowokuje jakieś napinki kibolske.


Tydzień briga.
Ile można kasować jego posty, skoro hydepark jest pow 100 postów, a on zero reakcji. Zresztą pojęcia kulturalna i merytoryczna dyskusja są mu chyba obce.


----------



## Czifo

Halo *K%*. Ktoś tu nie rozumie co w tytułowym nawiasie.


----------



## odyseush

Siema, założyłem kilka dni temu wątek : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1911306

Został zamknięty, nie bardzo wiem dlaczego, może by któryś mod wyjaśnił. Jeżeli chodzi o tytuł to zawsze można zmienić, rozumiem, że może się bardziej kojarzyć z aspiracjami Radomia, niż z alegorią do filmu The 51st State. Z drugiej strony przecież to PoGo. 
Wydaje mi się że nie ma podobnego wątku, a przecież sporo z nas jest bądź było na emigracji w UK czy Irlandii, poza tym ciekawe rzeczy się na wyspach Brytyjskich dzieją (referendum).

Tak, wiem jest już wskazany przez kolegów wątek i z przyjemnością jak znajdę czas powymieniam doświadczenia z użytkownikami z innych krajów UE jak i poczytam o imigrantach w PL. Jednak wydaje mi się że fajnie by było gdyby jednak powstał wątek dedykowany Polonii w UK. Swoją drogą może za dwa miesiące nie będzie już potrzebny :troll:

Upierać się nie będę, ale moim zdaniem można by zostawić na jakiś czas (tytuł można przedyskutować) jak będzie coś się działo to znaczy był potrzebny jak nie to skasować/zamknąć.


----------



## rispetto

michael_siberia said:


> Nie "jakiegoś", tylko Łupaszkę. To jemu dzisiaj oddaje się honory.


Łupaszce honory można oddawać w wątku historycznym, a to jest wątek o drogach. Ściga się userów za nieregulaminowe wpisy w stopkach, a takie coś się toleruje? Po raz kolejny zamierzony prowokacyjny post wywołuje w wątku gównoburzę. O pisaniu z innego konta nawet nie wspominam.


----------



## Jaroslaw

Kemo said:


> Agusia jednak nic się nie nauczyła i nadal śmieje się nam w twarz.
> Dzisiaj na schemacie wstawiła jakiegoś żołnierza przeklętego.
> 
> Rzeczony schemat:
> http://i.imgur.com/NvpU1tg.jpg
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132326883&postcount=12335


No, cenzura jak za komuny. A że Agusia dobrą robote wykonuje i cieszy setki użytkowników = zero wartości, prawda? :bash:


----------



## Kemo

Skoro uważasz że zero wartości to Twoje do tego prawo.


----------



## Sasza

Jaroslaw said:


> No, cenzura jak za komuny. A że Agusia dobrą robote wykonuje i cieszy setki użytkowników = zero wartości, prawda? :bash:


Zero, mogłaby dla mnie nawet te drogi własnoręcznie budować, ale tak długo jak życzyłaby mi wszystkiego najgorszego jak i milionom innych osób (a wpisy w PHP miała takie, że poleciała stamtąd bardzo szybko w kosmos), to może się pocałować w dupę. 

Niezależnie od sympatii politycznych/poglądów/etc, to miejsce na politykę jest w PHP/lokalnych HP i tylko tam.


----------



## 625

Skasowane. Nie mam zamiaru kasować postów o mordowaniu dzieci w dziale drogowym.


----------



## KrzychuEP

Kolejny wulgaryzm: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132347557&postcount=12362
Jeżeli chcemy być uważani za poważne forum, to nie powinniśmy się zniżać do poziomu onetu.


----------



## Kemo

Tyś chyba onetu na oczy nie widział :lol:


----------



## IgorSel

Jeżeli Agusia dostała briga na pół roku za ten jeden niewinny obrazek (a z tego co czytam - tak było), który swoją drogą wygląda karykaturalnie (jakby Kaczyński lądował tupolewem na naszej A1 :nuts: )to coś tu jest nie tak.
Spodziewałem sie jakiegoś rysunku w stylu Tuska trzymającego detonator :nuts: , ale obrazek upamiętniający katastrofę w której zginęło 96 osób w tym dwóch prezydentów Polski w tym urzędujący powinien przejść bez reakcji. Agusia sama robi schematy, to jej praca i ma prawo wrzucić sobie tam co chce, nikt jej za to nie płaci, nikt jej nie wynajął do tego.

Cała gównoburza powinna zostać wykasowana, a schemat z okolicznościową grafiką zostawiony w spokoju - tak powinno wyglądać NEUTRALNE działanie modów.
Tak jak w życiu politycznym władza powinna byc kontrolowana, tak na forach również powinien funkcjonowac jakiś mechanizm obronny przed nadpobudliwymi, ideologicznymi Urbanami


----------



## demmat

Temat był wałkowany przez n stron, więc nie ma co powracać. Jedna rzecz jest tylko warta wspomnienia. Tak, to jej schematy i może w nich umieszczać co chce. Ale to nie jest jej portal i musi się dostosować do zasad i nie może wrzucać schematów z wtrętami politycznymi.

Druga sprawa jest taka, że takimi zagraniami jak to zgłoszone kilka postów wyżej, to ona sobie kary nie skróci.


----------



## Sasza

IgorSel said:


> Jeżeli Agusia dostała briga na pół roku za ten jeden niewinny obrazek (a z tego co czytam - tak było), który swoją drogą wygląda karykaturalnie (jakby Kaczyński lądował tupolewem na naszej A1 :nuts: )to coś tu jest nie tak.


Ban był z tego co pamiętam za obrazek, ale w nawiązaniu do całokształtu twórczości Agusi. Ludzie z działu drogowego przybiegają z płaczem, ale cała reszta forum broni tego bana. Agusia jest po prostu toksycznym, życzącym źle innym człowiekiem, a przynajmniej tak się zachowywała ostatnio na forum. Jak poleciała z PHP, to zaczęła srać polityką po całym forum. Jak wchodzisz do PHP to musisz wiedzieć, że wchodzisz do szamba, ale zgodnie reszta forum musi być od tego wolna. Koniec kropka.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie poniższego wątku.

*[Warszawa] Architektoniczny patrol - co do Miss Polski? *

*Wątek został założony ponad 8 miesięcy temu - przez ten czas nikt w nim nie zamieścił wiadomości.* Trudno przypuszczać, że coś się w nim zmieni.

Wydaje się, że forumowa społeczność uznała go za kompletnie zbędny byt. Obecnie wątek wegetuje w otchłani naszego forum. Nie ma w nim żadnych postów, a więc nie przedstawia żadnej wartości merytoryczno-dokumentacyjnej, jedynie zajmuje miejsce. 

Z uwagi na powyższe wnoszę jak na wstępie.

Dzięki 

OK - zrobione


----------



## bloniaq_s8

625 said:


> Skasowane. Nie mam zamiaru kasować postów o mordowaniu dzieci w dziale drogowym.


a co z tym, że zbanowany użytkownik używa konta innego użytkownika do postowania na forum?


----------



## Zyzio

KrzychuEP said:


> Kolejny wulgaryzm: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132347557&postcount=12362
> Jeżeli chcemy być uważani za poważne forum, to nie powinniśmy się zniżać do poziomu onetu.


http://sjp.pwn.pl/slowniki/zajebisty.html

Ja też należę do "pokolenia średniego" - ale na autostrady! Bez przesady!!!!


----------



## 625

bloniaq_s8 said:


> a co z tym, że zbanowany użytkownik używa konta innego użytkownika do postowania na forum?


Ten drugi może dostać briga za to.


----------



## TommeT

Może to ktoś już wreszcie odpiąć? Wkurza trochę...


----------



## LubiePiwo

Mógłby ktoś wyczyścić z polityki?
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132368717

OK już się robi.AA.


----------



## martm

Bardzo proszę o przymknięcie jegomościa:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132384154&postcount=11659

Jeżeli wniosek wcześniej już był, to paron.
Mariusz


----------



## Kpc21

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132261348#post132261348
Gość wygląda na płatnego spamera, który zaczął zbierać posty, by uzyskać prawo do dodawania linków. Jak je uzyska - zacznie do postów wrzucać reklamy i linki referencyjne.


----------



## mateusz.el

martm said:


> Bardzo proszę o przymknięcie jegomościa:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132384154&postcount=11659
> 
> Jeżeli wniosek wcześniej już był, to paron.
> Mariusz


Posprzątane.
Ode mnie 3 dni briga. Najwyżej drogowi modowie podwyższą wedle uznania.





Kpc21 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132261348#post132261348
> Gość wygląda na płatnego spamera, który zaczął zbierać posty, by uzyskać prawo do dodawania linków. Jak je uzyska - zacznie do postów wrzucać reklamy i linki referencyjne.


Będę miał go na uwadze.


----------



## Rodada

Zakopane miasto do tagów Zakopane poniżej, bo dziwnym trafem nie ma

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=zakopane

PLiZ


----------



## mateusz.el

Wszystko po nim posprzątane. Na przyszłość - nie musicie wrzucać linku do każdego posta, który nasmarował. Wystarczy jedno info, że się pojawił i potem wszystkie posty usunie się z automatu hurtowo


----------



## ixs

mateusz.el said:


> Wszystko po nim posprzątane. Na przyszłość - nie musicie wrzucać linku do każdego posta, który nasmarował. Wystarczy jedno info, że się pojawił i potem wszystkie posty usunie się z automatu hurtowo


nieludzki jestes... chlopak sie naklikal, przygotowywal sie do tej operacji dwa tygodnie... a tu jak to tak... jednym klikiem? hno:


----------



## bartek76

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132691286&postcount=25794

Czy ktorys z modow moglby zwrocic uwage na uzyty jezyk?


----------



## Beck's

@Marcin w ogóle ostatnio się jakiś opryskliwy zrobił, "strach" odpisywać na jego posty by nie oberwać:nuts:


----------



## takisobiektoś

W ramach porządków , dwa "pustaki" do skasowania.Z góry dzięki.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132602563&postcount=1999
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132603157&postcount=2000


----------



## dwiegruszki

bartek76 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132691286&postcount=25794
> 
> Czy ktorys z modow moglby zwrocic uwage na uzyty jezyk?


Do o*c*hydnej *e*uropy trza modów wołać ? Marcin zedytuje i będzie całkiem ładny post.


----------



## tramwaj

Muszę się pochwalić, zaszczyt mnie kopnął, białoruski troll zaspamował mi PM swoimi wieściami, czcionką 36pt we wszystkich kolorach tęczy  Napracował się biedaczek.


----------



## Beck's

^^Hehe, mi też (tzn. nie PM, ale VM)


----------



## KaeS

tramwaj said:


> Muszę się pochwalić, zaszczyt mnie kopnął, białoruski troll zaspamował mi PM swoimi wieściami, czcionką 36pt we wszystkich kolorach tęczy  Napracował się biedaczek.


A jak myślisz, dlaczego akurat w kolorach tęczy?


----------



## GothMucha

Wątek o przyszłym wojewódzkim mieście Radomiu chyba wymaga schłodzenia:



dkt1984 said:


> Konkretnie to mniej dla południa, a więcej dla swojej kurwinorki.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132678467&postcount=303


----------



## harpun

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by _mr View Post
> Harpi, Ty jesteś największy nieogar SSC ever. Nawet Trollusia i jej "tak działa szatan" nie może się równać...
> kocham Cię i oficjalnie masz immunitet na bany


Może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć o co chodzi? Czy przypadkiem nie należałoby doprowadzić Moda do porządku, co wypisuje i w jakim celu? (tak urzędowo, ma się rozumieć)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132702682&postcount=59

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820387&page=3


----------



## Maciek M

Prosze o dodanie tego artykulu do zamknietego watku o Placu Defilad (Warszawa). 

http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...oponuje-trzy-koncepcje-dla-placu-defilad.html


----------



## 625

@Harpun: Tłumaczę: gdyby ktoś inny zachowywał się jak Ty (wrzucał miliony zdjęć itp) to dawno byłby zbanowany. Ale moderator ma do Ciebie słabość.


----------



## harpun

625 said:


> @Harpun: Tłumaczę: gdyby ktoś inny zachowywał się jak Ty (wrzucał miliony zdjęć itp) to dawno byłby zbanowany. Ale moderator ma do Ciebie słabość.


Nadal nie rozumie, co mają wspólnego zdjęcia, których nie mam obowiązku tu zamieszczać, do wyznań miłosnych kierowanych do innych użytkowników, jaka słabość??


----------



## Strzala

Ponawiam prośbę.



Strzala said:


> W związku z jutrzejszą inauguracją działalności artystycznej prośba o zmianę nazwy wątku z:
> 
> [Lublin] Teatr w Budowie
> 
> na:
> 
> [Lublin] CSK - Centrum Spotkania Kultur (dawny Teatr w Budowie)
> 
> Z góry dzięki.


ok - pm7


----------



## k%

harpun said:


> Nadal nie rozumie, co mają wspólnego zdjęcia, których nie mam obowiązku tu zamieszczać, do wyznań miłosnych kierowanych do innych użytkowników, jaka słabość??


Serio zgłosiłeś mnie zeby coś ze mną zrobić bo napisałem, że kocham jakiegoś użytkownika? :lol:

Normalnie powinienem się obrazić za donosicielstwo, ale to jest tak urocze, że nie potrafię


----------



## Bastian.

harpun said:


> Nadal nie rozumie, co mają wspólnego zdjęcia, których nie mam obowiązku tu zamieszczać, do wyznań miłosnych kierowanych do innych użytkowników, jaka słabość??


Ty sypiesz fotkami jak solarka solą drogową w zimę. Wkurzasz tym innych forumowiczów którzy jednak są na tyle kulturalni że się z tobą nie sprzeczają tylko ci piszą że cię za te pierdyliony fotek uwielbiają, ot taka ironia.



Z innej beczki. Sprawa do stołecznych moderatorów i do 625. Czy jest możliwość abyśmy ja i adunio mieli możliwość edytowania tych 2 wątków http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1817567 i http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396858 . adunio jako autor ma możliwość edytowania pierwszego ale ja już nie. A obaj nie mamy możliwości edytowania drugiego wątku. Wniosek o nadanie jakiś uprawnień dających możliwość edytowania tych wątków albo o zmianę forumowych ustawień aby taką możliwość mieć uzasadniam tym że obie listy powoli robią się nieaktualne. Co jakiś czas trzeba coś zmienić a niestety nie mamy takiej możliwości. A moderatorzy też nie zawsze mają czas żeby wprowadzić zmiany albo w natłoku różnych spraw zapominają o tym że trzeba jakieś zmiany wprowadzić. A tak mając możliwość edytowania wspomnianych wątków ja i adunio mogli byśmy dopilnować aby zawsze były aktualne. Proszę warszawskich moderatorów o wypowiedzenie się w tej sprawie.


----------



## harpun

k% said:


> Serio zgłosiłeś mnie zeby coś ze mną zrobić bo napisałem, że kocham jakiegoś użytkownika? :lol:
> 
> Normalnie powinienem się obrazić za donosicielstwo, ale to jest tak urocze, że nie potrafię


Nie moja sprawa, ale jak ktoś na forum kogoś obraża, a maderator mu jeszcze zbyt wylewnie za to dziękuje, to coś jest nie w porządku


----------



## k%

Kto tam kogoś obraził? :dunno:

Pousuwaleś swoje posty do ktorych to się odnosiło, a w ktorych to popełniłeś błąd i teraz zgrywasz cwaniaka 

A co do Agusi to też mimo wielu ciężkich przewinien jest tolerowana za zasługi - coś jak Ty


----------



## harpun

k% said:


> Kto tam kogoś obraził? :dunno:
> 
> Pousuwaleś swoje posty do ktorych to się odnosiło, a w ktorych to popełniłeś błąd i teraz zgrywasz cwaniaka
> 
> A co do Agusi to też mimo wielu ciężkich przewinien jest tolerowana za zasługi - coś jak Ty


Właśnie, w jednym poście zostały obrażone dwie osoby, i po co w to mieszać było jeszcze *Agusię*??


----------



## emdzej

Gównoburza w http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1466671&page=333
Proszę o uspokojenie dwóch panów.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

No to ja zgłaszam tą gównoburze:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132870312#post132870312

Posty:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132868382&postcount=10024
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132870001&postcount=10025
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132870312&postcount=10026
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132870327&postcount=10027


----------



## dwiegruszki

^^
...do kompletu również
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132859106&postcount=10013
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132860680&postcount=10019
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132861464&postcount=10020
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132870400&postcount=10028

...i trawniczek wątku będzie znowu gładko zielony.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Posprzątane.
@dwiegruszki - widzę najpierw dyskutujesz, a potem sam się zgłaszasz do wysprzątania.


----------



## Bastian.

Wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=138935&page=314. Prośba o uspokojenie panów czago, pawel.guraj, PrzemyslawB. Przydało by się zwrócić uwagę żeby przestali się opluwać i przenosić do nas spory z innych forów.


----------



## Czapka

Czy to nie przegięcie?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132859179&postcount=11299

Dziękuję.


----------



## mateusz.el

Czapka said:


> Czy to nie przegięcie?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132859179&postcount=11299


5 dni za propagowanie nienawiści


----------



## aliveinchains

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132911945&postcount=1629

Tak zostałem nazwany przez adwersarza ... proszę o interwencję. Dziekuję.


----------



## el nino

Wygląda na bota:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1280690
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132986450&postcount=60

Edyta: zdecydowanie bot


----------



## XKF

Proszę przyjrzeć się temu osobnikowi.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132998755&postcount=1035

Prowokuje do kibicowskich zachowań w dziale sportowym. Nie pierwszy raz zresztą. Po ilości postów widać, że tylko po to się zalogował.


----------



## sylvi91

Ten skrypt forum ma jedną dla mnie wadę. Wszyscy, którzy wstawiają zdjęcia musza robić to na zewnętrzne serwery i linkować do forum. Z tymi zewnętrznymi serwerami bywa różnie.
Później kiedy czyta się starsze posty, bywa że zdjęcia się nie wyświetlają... linki padły.
Gdyby użytkownicy mieli możliwość wstawiania zdjęć na forumowe serwery w mojej opinii byłoby lepiej. Forum zyskałoby nową funkcjonalność... ale to trzeba by trochę zmodyfikować skrypt. Jakby co... to ja takich rzeczy robić nie potrafię. Tylko wnioskuję po doświadczeniach na innych forach.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Powiem krótko, wszystko rozbija się o $$$.


----------



## michael_siberia

Forum musiałoby mieć dużo więcej serwerów, aby pomieściło wszystkie zamieszczone na nim zdjęcia.


----------



## MichalJ

I tak z 1000 razy więcej dysków...


----------



## sylvi91

Moje obliczenia są następujące.
Dajmy na to że każdy użytkownik miałby chęć wstawić album zdjęć w ilości 1000 sztuk. Jeżeli zdjęcia byłyby odpowiednio skalowane do rozdzielczości monitorowej to jedno o wielkości 1920x1080 to jakieś 300KB do 0,5 MB.
To daje od 300 MB do 500 MB przestrzeni potrzebnej dla jednego użytkownika. Zdjęcia robione przeciętnym aparatem bez obróbki to jakieś 3 - 5MB, czyli mniej by się zmieściło, ale i tak powyżej 100 dla jednej osoby, a i nie każdy potrzebuje tyle zdjęć wstawiać.

Społeczność SSC ocenia się na około 700 tysięcy użytkowników. Prawda to czy nie?
Z tego wynika, że serwery musiałyby rozszerzyć swą przestrzeń lekko o jakieś 350 TB, aby dać możliwość każdemu załączyć po 1000 zdjęć skalowanych lub 100 w pełniej rozdzielczości. Jeżeli uwzględnić dodatkową przestrzeń jako backup danych to się wielkość dysków podwaja. Nie mam pojęcia jaką przestrzenią dysponują serwery tego forum obecnie.

Zrzuta od każdego użytkownika po 1 Euro lub newet 1 Złotych i forum byłoby stać na zakup odpowiedniego sprzętu. hno:

Pozostałe zdjęcia czyli pełniej rozdzielczości które bez obróbki ważą powyżej 5 MB do 50 MB (np. w formacie TIFF, RAW i innych) możnaby wstawiać na zewnętrzne serwery, jak to się dzieje obecnie.


----------



## koszatek

Były kiedyś rozważania na temat składki polskich userów na wspólny serwer (zaletą byłoby dłuższe utrzymywanie zdjęć osób, które odeszły z SSC i nie opłacają hostingu, przez co zdjęcia znikają). Ale nie było szerszego odzewu.


----------



## sylvi91

koszatek said:


> Były kiedyś rozważania na temat składki polskich userów na wspólny serwer (zaletą byłoby dłuższe utrzymywanie zdjęć osób, które odeszły z SSC i nie opłacają hostingu, przez co zdjęcia znikają). Ale nie było szerszego odzewu.


No właśnie zdjęcia po prostu znikają, bo linki stają się z czasem nieaktualne. Szkoda, bo forum traci przez to na wyglądzie a i wartość merytoryczna wątków jest przez to pomniejszona.


----------



## dratgyver

sylvi91 said:


> Moje obliczenia są następujące.
> Dajmy na to że każdy użytkownik miałby chęć wstawić album zdjęć w ilości 1000 sztuk.(...)


Mam przeszło 20.000 zdjęć, spośród których wrzuciłem co najmniej połowę zgodnie z kryteriami. A pewnie nie jestem jedyny z podobnym dorobkiem.


----------



## potwo-or

Ale też nie jesteś statystycznym. Z drugiej mniej aktywni nie mieliby ochoty zapłacić.


----------



## Bastian.

Ci co zdjęć nie wrzucają też by nie chcieli płacić. Do tego ktoś mógł by powiedzieć, oni nie chcą płacić a korzystają, to niesprawiedliwe. I co wtedy?.


----------



## Bastian.

Eee nie rozumiem tego obrazka, orzeł wiem co symbolizuje, niebieskie tło i gwiazdki też, rzymska czwórka 4 RP także, ale razem już tego nie kapuję. Czwarta RP stworzyła nową faszystowską unię według tego obrazka?. To nie ma żadnego sensu.


----------



## dkzg

^^
Nie IV RP, tylko IV Rzesza (Niemiecka). Alles klar?


----------



## k%

zawsze mnie ta 4 Rzesza bawi jak UE jest bardziej powtórzeniem mokregu snu Francuzów o zjednoczeniu Europy 

Imperium Napoleona pokrywa się niemal idealnie z aktualną UE, dziś Europa wyrwała więcej kawałków ziemi z Bałkanów (od Turków) Brytyjczykom (Irlandia) i Rosji (Skandynawia oraz kraje Bałtyckie)


----------



## Hipolit

Prośba. Czy mógłby ktoś władny poprosić brata-Rosjanina by w wątku o stosunkach polsko - rosyjskich przestał wklejać propagandę prosto z Łubianki?

np tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133874726&postcount=7707

tu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133770489&postcount=7661

tu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133747634&postcount=7656

tu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133747681&postcount=7657


----------



## PiotrG

Wrócił białoruski troll:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1287012


----------



## Beck's

No i jeszcze ma podjarę tym ilu to Polaków wyjechało do Niemiec (tymczasem jest to o 20 tys. mniej niż rok wcześniej, ale mniejsza o to)

Z drugiej strony zaczyna mi go być żal, bo może faktycznie ma jakieś zaburzenia?


----------



## schlesier

michael_siberia said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122935
> 
> Teraz tytułowe miasto nazywa się *Dnipro*.


Ponawiam prośbę kolegi o zmianę tytułu i edycję pierwszego posta. Miasto nazywa się Dnipro: https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipro


----------



## k%

zrobione :cheers:


----------



## BlazD

Czy można odblokować wątek o wieżowcu w miejscu Emilii:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549612&page=81

Z powodu tej wiadomości?
http://www.um.warszawa.pl/aktualnosci/emilia-zostanie-przeniesiona


----------



## Asinus

^^ OK


----------



## dkzg

Mógłby ktoś wejść do tematu porównań instytutu im. Wujka z Rajchu? Doman132 czy Domen skutecznie trolluje przez 2-3 ostatnie strony.


----------



## BlazD

Podpinam się pod prośbę. Chodzi o ten wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455747&page=355


----------



## bartek76

Temat do zamkniecia imho

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1936282


----------



## chauffeur

Do zamknięcia i do usunięcia.


----------



## Łosiu

Dotychczas Domen123 sprawiał wrażenie jedynie zbyt głęboko zafiksowanego haplogrupofila (tak, wierzę w ludzi ), ale teraz zachowuje się jak regularny wariat.


----------



## pmaciej7

Przepędzono je z kurnika, bo chore i brzydkie.


----------



## dkzg

Mógłby ktoś jeszcze zrobić porządek w temacie o Unii Europejskiej? Też ostatnie 3 strony. Jako, że to drugi temat może jakiś brig w ramach uznania zasług?


----------



## Marych

Koleś się zagalopował w Politycznym Hydeparku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133957737&postcount=238705


----------



## -PePe-

Do usunięcia, głupoty nie na temat: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133965236&postcount=3952


----------



## el nino

Od wczoraj wisi na głownej:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1939128

skasowane - m.el


----------



## Ksenofob

Wątek o rozbudowie metra kilku userów powoli zamienia w PHP:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133948420&postcount=558

Można moderatorów prosić o częstsze tam zaglądanie, bo pojawiają się już posty ad personam...


----------



## Tomkisiel

Można prosić o przeniesienie tego posta
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133968660&postcount=1737
do tego wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=134418&page=32


----------



## LubiePiwo

Mógłby ktoś otworzyć wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=143135&page=79 ? Bo to, że pmaciej twierdzi, że "Nuuuda..." to nie znaczy, że innych nudzi ten wątek. Zresztą nikt mu nie każe go przeglądać, nie może po prostu do niego nie wchodzić?


----------



## pmaciej7

Po pierwsze, jest cos takiego jak drogowa ksiega skarg i wnioskow. Pewnie o tym wiesz, ale wrzutka pod moim adresem lepiej wyglada tutaj niz tam.

Pod drugie, watek - zgodnie z nazwa - dotyczy S6 obwodnicy Trojmiasta, a nie wszystkich problemow komunikacyjnych Trojmiasta. Chcesz gadac o wszystkich problemach komunokacyjnych Trojmiasta, zaloz odpowiedni watek w odpowiednim dziale.

Po trzecie, chyba za bardzo tez nie jestes zainteresowany powtarzaniem w kolko tej samej dyskusji przez tych samych uzytkownikow, skoro w ciagu ostaniego roku napisales az jednego posta i to o tresci:



LubiePiwo said:


> Temat poruszany był już nie raz, nie wiem czy jest sens ciągnąć go od nowa ;]


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ W takim razie możesz przenieść post do tamtej księgi, a Twoja teoria jest błędna, zapomniałem o niej bo nie zaglądam tam w ogóle ;] I to, że gdzieś nie piszę nie znaczy, że nie czytam wątku. W trójmiejskich tematach też ostatnimi miesiącami rzadko się udzielam, ale staram się czytać na bieżąco wszystko.


----------



## zbieraj

Proszę o zrobienie porządku w tym wątku, bo zrobiła się dyskusja Brexit/UE to zło w wątku o inwestycji:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431698&page=69


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Ktoś zaśmieca wątki wrzucając jeden długi dziwny post - jak na razie w dziale Ekonomia Biznes Polityka


----------



## Bastian.

Obstawiam że to szurnięty Białorusin.


----------



## Konstruktor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940185

Proszę o lublin 

_ok.AA._


----------



## Konstruktor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940185

Może ktoś dodać [Lublin] do tematu? bom zapomniał 

OK - m.el


----------



## Zegarkowy

Prośba o wywalenie całego politycznego pierdololo z wątku  od postu 10571 (lub ewentualnie przerzucenie do hydeparku .


----------



## mateusz.el

Daj link do wątku ^^


----------



## Zegarkowy

mateusz.el said:


> Daj link do wątku ^^


Linki są (klikowalne) 
To jeszcze raz: wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579088&page=529
hydepark http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590345&page=546


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ A, okej, na telefonie mi się nie wyświetliły


----------



## kanapeczka

Proszę o posprzatanie wątku [Bliski Wschód, Afryka Północna i Europa] Wojny, rewolucje, terroryzm (teraz: wojna z Państwem Islamskim). Po zamachu w Niceii zrobiła się tam straszna gównoburza o katolach i ciapatych:storm::storm::storm:


----------



## Muczi

Należy się brig



Mama Stiflera said:


> uwielbiam poziom prawej strony tego społeczeństwa
> poziom szamba
> takie dowcipy z pegieerowskiej obory
> bekłem, pierdłem i rzygłem
> 
> :lol::lol:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

dobrze że nie jesteś moderatorem :lol:


----------



## bartek76

Uprzejme pytanie do naszej moderacji, czy ktoś może zwrócić uwagę na szanownego pana Domena123? Obecnie tenże pan jest zajęty nalotem dywanowym na wątek o Unii Europejskiej. Może skierowanie na badania psychiatryczne?


----------



## mateusz.el

bartek76 said:


> Uprzejme pytanie do naszej moderacji, czy ktoś może zwrócić uwagę na szanownego pana Domena123? Obecnie tenże pan jest zajęty nalotem dywanowym na wątek o Unii Europejskiej. Może skierowanie na badania psychiatryczne?


Ale tam bajzel.
Już sprzątam.


----------



## G_s_G

Zachciało mi się sprzątać i robiłem sobie małą wycieczkę archeologiczną po wrocławskich tematach w dziale Śląsk. Wyłapałem kilkanaście wątków, które należałoby zamknąć/przenieść do działu Wrocław. *625* prosił, bym wkleił listę tutaj, by mogła to zrobić jakaś dobra dusza z nadmiarem czasu 

Lista:

[Polska/Wroclaw] centra logistyczne, WZCL - temat do zamknięcia i przeniesienia do działu wrocławskiego.
[OO Dominikanie]Konferencja Oblicza Wrocławia - temat do usunięcia/zamknięcia i ew. przeniesienia do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wroclaw] promenada - j.w.
"Odnowa po staremu" - j.w., ewentualne scalenie z tematem [Wrocław] Remonty kamienic i zabytków
aglomeracja wrocławska - temat do usunięcia/zamknięcia i ew. przeniesienia do działu wrocławskiego. Można też scalić z tematem [Aglomeracja Wrocławia] Inwestycje mieszkaniowe, osiedla domów, szeregówek lub z tematem [Wrocław] Wątek Aglomeracyjny.
[Katowice + Wrocław] Nowy INWESTOR w mieście! - temat do zamknięcia, linki już nie działają.
[Wrocław] Inkubator Wysokich Technologii + inne, nowe inwestycje Politechniki - temat do zamknięcia i przeniesienia do działu wrocławskiego. Ewentualne scalenie z tematem [Wrocław] Kampus PWr i UWr.
[Wrocław] Dyskusja nad stanem Śródmieścia - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wrocław] Photo Day na Kępie Mieszczańskiej - zamknięcie/usunięcie lub przeniesienie do działu Akcje, Stowarzyszenia i Wydarzenia.
[Wrocław] Powstanie nowoczesne planetarium - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
o architekturze - temat do usunięcia/zamknięcia i ew. przeniesienia do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wrocław] Hala lekkoatletyczna - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wrocław] Propozycje Zabudowy Południa - j.w.
[Wrocław] Unikatowe kino sferyczne - j.w.
[Wrocław] Hotel 3/4* ul. Wróblewskiego - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego, ew. scalenie z wątkiem [Wrocław] Kompendium inwestycji hotelarskich.
[Wrocław] Hotel Park Inn - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego, ew. scalenie z wątkiem [Wrocław] Kompendium inwestycji hotelarskich.
[Wrocław] Wyburzanie na podwórkach  - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
googleEarth - Wrocław 3d - j.w.
[Wrocław] Tereny pod inwestycje przy ul. Wołowskiej - j.w.
[Wrocław] Hotel przy m. Jagiellońskich - temat do działu Inwestycje ukończone. Zmiana nazwy tematu na *[Wrocław] Biurowiec IT Glob* - w tym miejscu powstał taki biurowczyk.
[Wrocław] Projekt zmian studium uwarunkowań - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wrocław] Remont szkoły i boiska SP 84  - scalenie z tematem [Wrocław] Inwestycje edukacyjne.
[Wrocław] Brama Trzeciego Tysiąclecia - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wrocław] Centrum edukacji międzynarodowej - temat do działu Inwestycje ukończone. Budynek ukończono jakiś miesiąc temu i inwestycja czeka na otwarcie we wrześniu.
[Wrocław] CEE Centrum (pl. Dominikański) SKANSKA! - temat do zamknięcia i przeniesienia do działu wrocławskiego. Na miejscu CEE Centrum powstał Biurowiec Dominikański.
[Wrocław] Alterco-hotel, biura, mieszkania [150m]-projekt - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wrocław] Konkurs na nazwę dla mostu Rędzińskiego - temat do zamknięcia i przeniesienia do działu wrocławskiego. Temat nieaktualny.
[Wrocław] Parking pod fosą - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wrocław] Rewitalizacja obiektów i terenów poprzemysłowych, zabytki techniki - j.w. Ewentualne przeniesienie do działu Zabytki.
[Wrocław] Nowa elektrociepłownia Fortum przy ul.Obornickiej - j.w.
[WROCŁAW] Walczymy z korkiem na "ósemce" (PODPISZ PETYCJĘ) - temat do usunięcia (nieaktualny).
[Wrocław-Komorowice] Osiedle Komorowice II - temat do usunięcia/zamknięcia i ew. przeniesienia do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wroclaw] Kompleks Biurowy GTC ul. Karkonoska (30 tys m2) - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wrocław] Rekonstrukcja Pałacu Hatzfeldów - j.w.
[Wrocław] Hotel przy moście Tumskim - j.w.
[Wrocław] Aquarius Business House  - temat do usunięcia.
[Wrocław] Zadaj pytanie Rafałowi Dutkiewiczowi - temat do usunięcia/zamknięcia i ew. przeniesienia do działu wrocławskiego.
Jaki budynek przedstawia zdjęcie? - temat do usunięcia.
[Wrocław] Marina Park - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wrocław] Działki CLA przy Sikorskiego - j.w.
Baner Wrocławia na EURO 2012 - GŁOSOWANIE - temat do zamknięcia i przeniesienia do działu Kultura, Nauka i Społeczeństwo lub Wrocław.
Baner Wrocławia na Euro2012 - j.w. Ewentualne scalenie obu tematów.
[Wrocław] Centrum Sportów Wodnych Wakepark na Gliniankach - temat do działu Inwestycje ukończone. Inwestycja działa od dłuższego czasu.
[Wrocław] Kładka i teren Stadionu Euro2012 - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego. Najlepiej scalić z tematem [Wrocław] Stadion Miejski. 
[Wrocław] Biurowce Alfa&Beta - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego. 
[Wrocław] Możliwe inwestycje - do scalenia z tematem [Wrocław] Inwestycje.
[Wrocław] Kameleon - remont - do inwestycji ukończonych. Wnętrza przeszły już remont jakiś czas temu.
[Wrocław] Kompleks biurowy DZ-Bank Polska (45 000 m²) - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Dolny Śląsk] Wrocławski Bubel Roku 2011 - temat do zamknięcia i przeniesienia do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wrocław] Hotel koło Hali Stulecia? - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego. 
[Dolny Śląsk] Dolnośląska Inwestycja Roku 2014 - temat do zamknięcia.
[Dolny Śląsk] Dolnośląska Inwestycja Roku 2013 - j.w.
[Dolny Śląsk] Dolnośląski bubel roku 2013 - j.w.
[Wrocław] Ekologia i inwestycje - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Dolny Śląsk] Dolnośląski bubel roku 2015 - temat do zamknięcia.
[Wrocław] Apartamentowiec w miejsce DS Oaza - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Aglomeracja Wrocławia] Inwestycje mieszkaniowe, osiedla domów, szeregówek - ewentualne przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego. Do rozpatrzenia dla adminów. Można też scalić z tematem [Wrocław] Wątek Aglomeracyjny.
[Wrocław] Park wysokich technologii / zagospodarowanie terenów Hutmenu - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego.
[Wroclaw] PZL Hydral Centrum Biurowo-Usługowe - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego. Zmiana nazwy tematu na *[Psie Pole] Wrocławski Park Biznesu 3 (dawny PZL Hydral)*.
[Wrocław] Hotel Rodis, ul. Karkonoska - przeniesienie do działu wrocławskiego. Zmiana nazwy tematu na *[Wrocław] Biurowiec Rodis, ul. Karkonoska *.

Ufff... to chyba wszystko. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko podałem klarownie i tematy zostaną szybko przeniesione/zamknięte/zmodyfikowane, za co bardzo dziękuję. 
Ordnung muss sein!

^^
zrobione
625


----------



## Asinus

Janek said:


> Kolejna polityka poza PHP, ta strona i następna http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585335&page=105


ol_patriota - 7 dni briga


Jakub Warszauer said:


> Wrzutka tyleż polityczna co niemerytoryczna.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134377643&postcount=2022


Tu już inni modzi sobie poradzili.


----------



## Piechu

*Usunięcie konta Piechu*

Prosiłbym o usunięcie mojego konta.


----------



## ixs

Piechu said:


> Prosiłbym o usunięcie mojego konta.


Daj spokoj, szkoda takiego dorobku.


----------



## eland1

kryst said:


> ...
> To nie przejdzie nie ten czas nie ta zamożność społeczeństwa, owszem wejdzie do OT *element najmniej pożądany* ale za to ideowy, który przy pierwszej ew okazji *przejdzie na stronę przeciwnika*..... bo np wyznaje te same skrajnie narodowe wartości czy też *jest z tamtej strony dodatkowo opłacany*.


W wątku militarnym @kryst obrzuca ekskrementami ludzi z organizacji pro obronnych. Można krytykować, ale zarzucać wszystkim bez wyjątku płatną zdradę Polski to już sk..#$%#. Proszę o reakcję.


----------



## dwiegruszki

eland1 said:


> W wątku militarnym @kryst obrzuca ekskrementami *ludzi z organizacji pro obronnych*. Można krytykować, ale zarzucać wszystkim bez wyjątku płatną zdradę Polski to już sk..#$%#. Proszę o reakcję.


Niech się przerzucą na turystykę rowerową, najwyżej Waszczykowski uszczypnie ich w tyłek.


----------



## wm1948

Ile można.

Dlaczego modzi pozawalają na pseudo-dyskusje w wielu tematach z *orel2016 *i jego "trolowanie"?

Pisze bzdury, rozwala tematy, sieje obrzydliwą propagandę, gdy mu się wytknie ze kłamie lub manipuluje to zmienia temat i znów to samo... Do tego pisze cyrylicą i korzysta z dziwnego tłumacza internetowego po którym ledwo co można zrozumieć. Tak działa już od dłuższego czasu.

Dajcie mu bana na polskie działy bo ciężko się czyta te bzdury.


----------



## Pan spięty

Wniosek o zmianę nazwy wątku militarnego, na taką która po za obecnymi zakazami zawiera też zakaz poruszania tematu obrony terytorialnej. Wnoszę tez o wyczyszczenie wątku z wypocin o OT. Z wątku przemysłowo-technologicznego zrobił nam się ciężkostrawny bubel.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie zaglądałem od _jakiegoś_ czasu do tego wątku, ale zgadzam się, że w obecnych realiach dyskusja o OT faktycznie powinna być połączona z dyskusją polityczną.


----------



## panAeL

Mama Stiflera said:


> To jakiś preparat na zmiękczenie kija w dupie prawactwa?





Mama Stiflera said:


> To żałosne próby przypisania własnych przywar spierdolenia prawakowego innym


To tylko próbka. Nie kojarzę innego usera, który tak nagminnie używa prostackiego i chamskiego języka. Może tak ktoś by się tym zajął?


----------



## eland1

W wątku militarnym znowu jakieś polityczne śmieci, tym razem w wykonaniu *prof. Alicja Stone* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134515336&postcount=41554
Proszę o przeczyszczenie i reakcję na szerzenie polityki poza PHP.

Co ma z wojskiem wspólnego wpłata 2 tys. przez jakiegoś dyrektora MZDiK i to na konto tego wrednego PIS?

PS. To swoją drogą bardzo dobry przykład, że system odpisów 1% z PIT na partie prowadziłby do prześladowania ludzi: pan X oddał 1% na PIS, a pan Y na Nowoczesną lub KOD, więc "huzia na Józia".




> Wynika z nich, że w 2011 roku Kamil Tkaczyk wygrał konkurs na dyrektora MZDiK i wpłacił wówczas 2 tys. zł na konto PiS - powiedział Marcin Nazimek i wymieniał dalej: - W 2007 roku powstała kancelaria prezydenta. Jej dyrektorem został Artur Standowicz, który w latach 2007 - 2012 przekazał na konto PiS-u łącznie 12 tys. zł. Ponad 9 tys. zł wpłacił od 2006 do 2011 roku Rafał Czajkowski, sekretarz miasta
> 
> Na liście przygotowanej przez KNP znaleźli się również: dyrektor Powiatowego Urzędu Pracy, Józef Bakuła (w latach 2007-2011 wpłacił na konto PSL 6 tys. 400 zł), dyrektor WORD, Mirosław Szadkowski (w latach 2006-20011 wpłacił 4 tys. 400 zł, członek zarządu MPK Robert Dasiewicz (wpłacił 11 tys. zł na konto PiS) oraz *Adam Suliga, wiceprezes Radkomu* (8 tys. zł na konto PiS).


----------



## dkzg

^^
Wkleił dwa akapity tekstu by pokazać szerszy obraz sprawy. Rozumiem, że jak by wkleił ten drugi to w ogóle by Ci to nie przeszkadzało?


----------



## eland1

Powiedz mi, czy to nie jest mieszanie polityki do wątku z założenia merytorycznego, sprzętowego? Już i tak jest w nim dość bzdurzenia i jęków na OT. Naświetlać sobie sprawy można w Politycznym PHP.


----------



## michael_siberia

Boli przypomnienie, kim jest nowy szef spółki zbrojeniowej pod względem kwalifikacji?


----------



## eland1

Raczysz żartować? Tam jest cała lista proskrypcyjna kilkunastu nazwisk w większości w ogóle nie związanych z wojskowością.


----------



## martm

jakiś człek zagubił się w otchłani internetu
proszę o postawienie go do pionu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134536272&postcount=9022

Mariusz


----------



## Asinus

martm said:


> jakiś człek zagubił się w otchłani internetu
> proszę o postawienie go do pionu:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134536272&postcount=9022
> 
> Mariusz


Udzielono ostrzeżenia.


----------



## Stiggy

wm1948 said:


> Ile można.
> 
> Dlaczego modzi pozawalają na pseudo-dyskusje w wielu tematach z *orel2016 *i jego "trolowanie"?
> 
> Pisze bzdury, rozwala tematy, sieje obrzydliwą propagandę, gdy mu się wytknie ze kłamie lub manipuluje to zmienia temat i znów to samo... Do tego pisze cyrylicą i korzysta z dziwnego tłumacza internetowego po którym ledwo co można zrozumieć. Tak działa już od dłuższego czasu.
> 
> Dajcie mu bana na polskie działy bo ciężko się czyta te bzdury.


Popieram i przyznaję się do błędu - niepotrzebnie broniłem go na początku.


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o przeniesienie tego wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=250753&page=30 do Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa.


----------



## MortisPL

Mam pytanie. W PHP prof. Alicja Stone zamieścił taki post:



> Znalezione przy okazji w komentarzach pod artykułem, nie wiem czy prawda:
> 
> 
> 
> trzeci raz piszę bo ta wiadomość nie moze sie jakoś przebić.Jest duży zakład państwowy Elektrownia Dolna Odra w nowym czarnowie .Zachodniopomorskie .w ostatnich dniach powołano dwóch nowych wice dyrektorów .Stanowisko wice d/s ekonomicznych objął były kierownik PUK (to od smieci) stanowisko wice d/s technicznych magister prawa marketingowego .bratem wice d/s ekonomicznych jest doradca predzia .ten drugi jest powiatowym działaczem PIS wiecznym radnym Obydwaj nie mają zielonego pojęcia o energetyce .Tak działa "dobra zmiana"
> 
> 
> 
> O tym właśnie od jakiegoś czasu piszę, że skok na stołki dla partyjniaków trwa w najlepsze, ale zszedł poniżej poziomu zarządów i rad nadzorczych, więc trudniej nam o nim usłyszeć. Buduje się armia dobrze zarabiających decyzyjnych w państwowych firmach, którzy wszystko co mają zawdzięczają PiS-owi i będą robić wszystko co mogą dla dobra partii.
Click to expand...

Nie wszystko w tym było prawdziwe, i jako że to informacje z mojej gminy więc napisałem sprostowanie - oto cała treść:


> Akurat wice d/s ekonomicznych to naprawdę fachowiec, merytorycznie nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń do tej nominacji (ale fakt, jego brat jest doradcą Dudy). A ten wieczny radny związany z PiS był lata temu, później z PO a teraz to chyba sam nie wie Także podsumowując Mucha jak najbardziej nadaje się do funkcji jaką objął, o Kawce ciężko powiedzieć, ale raczej jestem negatywnie nastawiony do tej nominacji. Btw, obaj byli kandydatami na burmistrza Gryfina w ostatnich wyborach, Mucha przeszedł do drugiej tury i przegrał w niej z Sawarynem.... który jest obecnie członkiem rady nadzorczej PGE
> 
> edit: jeszcze dodam, że Mucha związany jest z PSL i z ramienia tego ugrupowania został radnym powiatowym i startował na burmistrza.


Wiem, że nie mam 500 postów, ale notorycznie widzę jak osoby z jeszcze mniejszą ilością postów ode mnie wdają się w pyskówki w php i ich posty zostają. A ja tylko sprostowałem nieścisłe informacje. Żeby było śmieszniej dostałem za ten post *2* żółte ostrzeżenia - Reason: Inappropriate Language. 

Więc o co tu chodzi? Dlaczego tak wybiórczo jest stosowana zasada 500 postów? Za słabo skrytykowałem PiS? Ja wiem, że php to inny świat z innymi zasadami, ale bez przesady


----------



## el nino

Puk, puk. Na głównej od godziny: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943668


----------



## Asinus

To może
[Radom] Światowa Stolica Akrobacji Lotniczych ("Asy przestworzy")? 

czy
[Radom] Lotniczy hydepark ("Asy przestworzy")

Tytuł powinien zwięźle informować o czym jest wątek, a nie stanowić zagadkę. Widzisz, ja bez wytłumaczenia nie wiedziałem tego, nawet pobieżne przejrzenie ostatnich stron nie dostarczyło mi zupełnej wiedzy na ten temat. Swoją drogą, wcześniej tego wątku w ogóle nie znałem na forum - pewnie dlatego, że miał nieczytelną nazwę nigdy nie skusiło mnie żeby tam zajrzeć.


----------



## -PePe-

Jeśli chodzi o pierwszą propozycję, to już znam reakcję społeczności forumowej  Zwróć uwagę, że był on w infrastrukturze i dlatego trafiali tam tylko zainteresowani lotnictwem. Mój pomysł przeniesienia do hydeparku miał nie tylko na celu odpowiednie usystematyzowanie, ale i możliwość zapoznania się z nim szerszego grona użytkowników.

[Radom] Asy przestworzy (zawody i pokazy lotnicze)

lub jeśli już przejrzystość ma zwyciężyć magię latania

[Radom] Zawody i pokazy lotnicze - chyba lepsze


----------



## ixs

[Radom] Miedzynarodowe centrum awiacji.
Odslony zapewnione


----------



## Asinus

-PePe- said:


> [Radom] Asy przestworzy (zawody i pokazy lotnicze)


OK


----------



## Janek

Można zrobić porządek w wątku o współpracy GOP-Kraków http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=563015&page=85? Są wątki o tożsamości.


----------



## k%

a wskażesz mi co tam jest konkretnie nie tak, jakiś post czy coś?

Bo ten wątek już kilka razy był zgłaszany, zawsze jakoś dziwnie przez ludzi spoza Krakowa i Małopolski, mimo, że nie ma tam obelg ani emocji tylko dyskusja odnośnie Żywca i jego tożsamości i trudno żeby ludzie z Krakowa nie pisali tam z krakowskiego punktu widzenia.

Jedyne co kontrowersyjne widzę to wpis o III rzeszy kogoś ze Śląska.

Małopolanie rzadko wchodzą w obce wątki regionalne, a jak wejdą to są najwyżej brigowani/banowani i polecam nie wchodzić w małopolskie jak się nasze poglądy na naszym polu nie podobają :tongue:


----------



## Janek

Ale ten wątek jest o współpracy *GOP* z Krakowem, a nie tylko krakowski. Więc ok, piszcie sobie co chcecie, ale wyłączcie GOP z tego. Albo trzeba przenieść ten wątek w inne miejsce, skoro tak stawiasz sprawę. Chociaż i tak jest martwy w sumie.



k% said:


> Małopolanie rzadko wchodzą w obce wątki regionalne, a jak wejdą to są najwyżej brigowani/banowani i polecam nie wchodzić w małopolskie jak się nasze poglądy na naszym polu nie podobają :tongue:


Szczególnie w warszawskie.


----------



## Asinus

Z tego co widzę to jest wątek o współpracy Krakowa z GOP w dziale krakowskim. Załóżcie sobie lustrzany wątek w dziale śląskim czy katowickim, dedykowany dla użytkowników z GOP, i po problemie. :dunno:


----------



## Janek

Ale to bez sensu, to że on jest w dziale krakowskim nie zmienia faktu, że wypowiadali się tam użytkownicy z GOP i była normalna rozmowa, a teraz jest tam rewizja granic i dywagacje o tożsamości mieszkańców Bielska-Białej. A raczej 1 z nich.

Poza tym tak na logikę, jeżeli ma być mowa o współpracy, to powinny się wypowiadać obie strony.


----------



## Cezman

Janek said:


> Poza tym tak na logikę, jeżeli ma być mowa o współpracy, to powinny się wypowiadać obie strony.


Przecież najlepsza współpraca zaczyna się od solidnego podziału. Krakowianie do Krakowa, GOPłowianie do Gopła :nuts:

EOT

A teraz już bardziej relanie: w którym dziale i wątku mam zapytać o dojazd do Zakopanego? Czym? No właśnie nie wiem i o to chcę zapytać. Chciałbym/muszę pojechać kawałek samochodem np. do Rabki/Nowego Targu/Poronina. Czytałem, że w samym Zakopanym jest najazd turystów. Samochodem chyba nie ma się tam pchać? Chyba, że polecicie ciekawe miejsce do parkowania? Nie widzę problemu by podjechać zbiorkomem i iść np. 5 km. Wizyta jednodniowa Krupówki/Gubałówka. Czy ktoś gdzieś przeniesie to pytanie?


----------



## dkzg

Tutaj zapytaj


----------



## Łosiu

Janek said:


> Ale to bez sensu, to że on jest w dziale krakowskim nie zmienia faktu, że wypowiadali się tam użytkownicy z GOP i była normalna rozmowa, a teraz jest tam rewizja granic i dywagacje o tożsamości mieszkańców Bielska-Białej. A raczej 1 z nich.
> 
> Poza tym tak na logikę, jeżeli ma być mowa o współpracy, to powinny się wypowiadać obie strony.


Popieram (i to nie pierwszy raz). 

Jeśli ktoś chce rozmawiać o tej mitycznej "liczbie busów z Wilamowic do Oświęcimia", tożsamości Żywiecczyzny i o tym jak wspaniale byłoby Bielsku-Białej w województwie małopolskim, to niech założy wątek o współpracy/tożsamości bielsko-krakowskiej, a za wrąbywanie się z tymi dywagacjami w dość jasno określony wątek GOP-owsko- krakowski (podkreślam: dotyczący współpracy miast Górnośląskiego Okręgu Przemysłowego z Krakowem) niech idą ostrzeżenia.


----------



## Janek

O busach już jest :lol: I o tym, że Małopolska nie potrzebuje kolei, bo to królestwo busiarstwa. Klasyka trollingu w jego wykonaniu


----------



## k%

nie.

Jakoś Ślązacy nie są zainteresowani tym wątkiem gdy miesiącami nikt w nim nie zamieszcza żadnej informacji i sami w nim wtedy jakoś nie piszą o żadnej współpracy, jednak jak Małopolanie zaczną dyskutować o Żywcu to nagle nalot na dział krakowski i skargi się sypią, a sami piszą o III rzeszy i odzyskiwaniu Lwowa.

wątek zostaje po naszemu i basta.


----------



## Janek

No i git. Pisanie, że Małopolska nie potrzebuje kolei, a Kraków ustawy metropolitalnej czyni wam więcej szkody niż pożytku  Czy w takim wypadku można usunąć GOP z nazwy?

To nie chodzi o żaden Żywiec tylko wszczynanie wiecznie city vs. city przez Alive'a i "Śląsk w ruinie". Jakoś w wątkach śląskich nikt nie pisze takich rzeczy o Krakowie.



aliveinchains said:


> Brawo. Zagłebie, Jaworzno sa GZMowi potrzebne, by nabijać demografię obszarowi, który chcą kontrolować elity z Górnego Śląska czy konkretniej Katowic, Mysłowic, Zabrza, Chorzowa, Gliwic. Wspolnie dorzucić się do kasy, ale proporcji w wydatkach nie ma - jak w przypadku kultury, muzeum ślaskiego, stadionu, podręcznika - Oberschlesien uber alles. Nie dać się! Brawo Jaworzno!


To dotyczy Krakowa, że jest w tym dziale?


----------



## michael_siberia

Jak zobaczyłem, z czym lecicie tutaj na skargę, to nawet dla mnie było jasne bez zaglądania w wątek, że to znowu aliveinchains trolluje.


----------



## Łosiu

k% said:


> wątek zostaje po naszemu i basta.


Rozumiem, że tym samym na forach małopolskich usankcjonowałeś off topiki.

Rozumiem też, że jako Małopolanin z pochodzenia mogę wpaść do wątku o współpracy GOP i Krakowa i snuć dywagacje o tym czy kapusty spod Charsznicy są bardziej krakowskie czy kieleckie. Albo planować oderwanie Żarnowca i Pilicy od tego złego Śląskiego.

Bo gadki wiadomego usera w tym wątku są niczym innym niż takim właśnie OT-em, treścią która z tematem wątku nie ma nic wspólnego.


----------



## Janek

Łosiu;134657134 said:


> Bo gadki wiadomego usera w tym wątku są niczym innym niż takim właśnie OT-em, treścią która z tematem wątku nie ma nic wspólnego.


Może faktycznie powinniśmy założyć jakiś bzdurny wątek podobny do jakiego został sprowadzony GOP-KRK i w dziale śląskim pisać o smogu w Krakowie i zapaści infrastrukturalnej Małopolski. Jako w połowie Małopolanin (mam nawet ziemię w Małopolsce) i były mieszkaniec Krakowa czemu nie?


----------



## Wesoły Romek

łódź 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944408

Dziękuję

_ok.AA._


----------



## Janek

del


----------



## Kubael

Proszę o dodanie tagu: grudziądz
do wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510119&page=161


----------



## MicM

poproszę o:
Warszawa, Wola
dla:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826430


----------



## Muczi

Proszę o bana dla tego pana, już jakiś czas temu robił burdel w częstochowskich (i nie tylko) tematach, teraz wrócił i znowu pisze jakieś brednie:



okupant said:


> projekt linii przez dekabrystów to oczywiste lobby niemieckich sieci handlowych.
> jaki bedzie jej wpływ na nasz lokalny handel, który już ledwo przędzie przez bezmyslną politykę naszych tzw gospodarzy.
> 
> rodzimy lokalny handel to powinno być 3/4 naszej klasy sredniej , a co jest ?
> 
> tysiące pracowników najemnych , opłacanych , góra za połowę średniej krajowej.
> 
> A klasa średnia , to jak w trzecim świecie - urzędnicy , ant rozwojowe status-quo .
> 
> Po to są mądre inwestycje infrastrukturalne , żeby wspierać gospodarkę , łączyć jej naczynia w celu ekonomicznego rozwoju.
> 
> najprostsze narzędzie to komunikacja.





okupant said:


> i po co to pisałeś , co zaproponowałes aby twoje miasto stało się lepsze?
> 
> lobby prowincjonalizmu? czyżby?
> 
> nie wierzysz w niemieckie lobby ? a wiesz kto przed szkodą i po szkodzie głupi?
> 
> nie wierzcie że nasze miasto nie zasługuje na nowoczesne i orginalne projekty
> 
> , wymyślone i wykonane przez nas .
> 
> Muczi nie odpisuj na moje posty, proszę.





okupant said:


> i co ? dwóch ?, to juz chyba lobby?


----------



## deteroos

Poproszę o kolejną dokładkę 

cairns, great barrier reef, queensland

do: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845937


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Tak tak, bana za poglądy :lol:


----------



## Asinus

Dodane.


----------



## Muczi

okupant said:


> luki , jeszcze długo będziesz pisał bezproduktywne posty, zanim doturlasz się do nocnika i zgadniesz po co tam włożyłeś rękę.


Jak długo mamy czekać na reakcje moderacji?


----------



## mateusz.el

Muczi said:


> Jak długo mamy czekać na reakcje moderacji?


Już było zgłoszone


mateusz.el said:


> okupant - 3 dni
> Cała głupia dyskusja wykasowana.


----------



## johny.f

Spam reklamowy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134798453#post134798453

Usunięte - m.el


----------



## Gatsby

del


----------



## Rafadan

Kto i dlaczego zmienił nazwę wątku? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1388322&page=1078

Proponuję zostawić tradycyjne: "Pokolenie 1500, czy pokolenie wielkich szans", a "rynek pracy" wstawić w nawias.


----------



## Beck's

Ta nowa nazwa mi sie podoba, bo co by nie mowic dyskusja jest o rynku pracy.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847832&page=25

Prosiłbym od postu 484 do końca wydzielić do wątku [Bydgoszcz] Arkada Bussiness Center [2x45m]

Tagi: bydgoszcz, arkada, biurowce


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Prosiłbym o ogarnięcie @mateusz.el 

Ja rozumiem, że to nowy moderator i lubi sie pobawić uprawnieniami, ale przenoszenie postów do nowego wątku, tylko dlatego, że w jednym wątku dyskusja odbiła troszkę od tematu głównego (choć tak na prawdę to nie.) jest jakimś nonsensem. Teraz powstał wątek, do którego nikt może nie zaglądać bo jakby była taka potrzeba to już dawno by powstał. A tak w przypływie odpowiedzi na post jednej użytkowniczki wywiązała się krótka dyskusja, która jest przenoszona, bez potrzeby.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Nie widzę sensu w robieniu 2 stronowego ot w jednym wątku. Lepiej chyba przerzucić go do nowego wątku, niż wykasować. Bawienie się uprawnieniami nie ma nic do rzeczy.
Jak ktoś inny będzie chciał scalić, to to zrobi.


----------



## Asinus

Też bardziej popieram przenoszenie dyskusji niż jej kasowanie. Chyba, że ktoś już nagminnie offtopikuje, wtedy wykasowanie takich postów traktuję jako jakąś formę sankcji (strata tego co się napisało), co z kolei wolę robić niż kogoś posyłać na briga za stosunkowo lekkie przewinienie jakim jest OT.  No chyba że z kolei robi się to nagminnie, a wątek ma odpowiedni ostrzegający dopisek o brigu... Granicę uciążliwego offtopiku trudno jednoznacznie wyznaczyć. Kilka postów na boku tematu to jeszcze nie dramat, ale aż 2 strony to już zdecydowanie uciążliwy OT.


----------



## Asinus

Rafadan said:


> Kto i dlaczego zmienił nazwę wątku?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1388322&page=1078
> 
> Proponuję zostawić tradycyjne: "Pokolenie 1500, czy pokolenie wielkich szans", a "rynek pracy" wstawić w nawias.





Beck's said:


> Ta nowa nazwa mi sie podoba, bo co by nie mowic dyskusja jest o rynku pracy.


Przyznaję, że zmieniłem, ale bronię tej decyzji. Chodziło głównie o skrócenie tej poprzedniej kazuistycznej wyliczanki (studenci, zawody, bezrobocie, prekariusze czy co tam jeszcze było). "Rynek pracy" jest jednak rodzajowo przedmiotowym określeniem komasującym wszystkie te pojęcia. Tradycyjna "poetycka" nazwa o "pokoleniu" jest zachowana - w drugiej kolejności, no ale to chyba naturalna kolejność. Najpierw konkretna funkcjonalna informacja, potem poetyzujący ozdobnik.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Asinus said:


> Też bardziej popieram przenoszenie dyskusji niż jej kasowanie. Chyba, że ktoś już nagminnie offtopikuje, wtedy wykasowanie takich postów traktuję jako jakąś formę sankcji (strata tego co się napisało), co z kolei wolę robić niż kogoś posyłać na briga za stosunkowo lekkie przewinienie jakim jest OT.  No chyba że z kolei robi się to nagminnie, a wątek ma odpowiedni ostrzegający dopisek o brigu... Granicę uciążliwego offtopiku trudno jednoznacznie wyznaczyć. Kilka postów na boku tematu to jeszcze nie dramat, ale aż 2 strony to już zdecydowanie uciążliwy OT.


Zgadzam się. Jednak, cała dyskusja odnosiła się do postu Pajdy. I w tym momencie połowa dyskusji została w wątku kozetkowym a połowa w nowym. Może w takich sytuacjach warto najpierw zaproponować założenie nowego wątku niż podejmowanie samemu decyzji i zakładanie wątku w którym zostanie zapisanych max 40 postów a on sam zniknie w odmentach forum. A i wielkiego ot na kozetce nie było bo i tak nikt kolejny nie zasiadł na niej.

Chodzi mi najbardziej o sposob podejmowania decyzji przez Mateusza. Nie o samo wykonanie.


P.s widzę że usuwanie niewygodnych postów to twoja obrona Mateuszu....


----------



## mateusz.el

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Chodzi mi najbardziej o sposob podejmowania decyzji przez Mateusza. Nie o samo wykonanie.
> 
> 
> P.s widzę że usuwanie niewygodnych postów to twoja obrona Mateuszu....


Ad. 1. Następnym razem przygotuję specjalne obwieszczenie. :bash:

Ad. 2. Obrony? Ja się bronię? Zdecyduj się, albo wyrażasz swoją opinię tu, albo tam.


----------



## pedro_kosz

Jeżeli zareagował, to znaczy że go zabolało... czyli zrobił źle 

Po co się spinać o takie rzeczy - nie macie problemów w normalnym życiu?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

625 said:


> Jak się Panom nie podoba, że Mateusz zwraca Wam kulturalnie uwagę, to ja mogę dać po prostu briga za dziecinne prowokacje. Co wybieracie?


Kulturalnie czyli walenie młotkiem? Coś mnie ominęło?


----------



## 625

^^
Wiesz, że polityczne avatary są zakazane?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ W którym miejscu to jest polityczny awatar? Ja tam widzę słynny posąg sikającego chłopca, Manneken Pis. I podpis "Pis & Love" odnoszący się do nazwy posągu.


----------



## Pajda

Widzę, ze drugi raz nieświadomie jestem powodem gównoburzy tutaj.


----------



## Rafadan

drugastrona said:


> ^^ W którym miejscu to jest polityczny awatar? Ja tam widzę słynny posąg sikającego chłopca, Manneken Pis. I podpis "Pis & Love" odnoszący się do nazwy posągu.


Ale wiesz że to również skrócona, popularna jednej z partii politycznych funkcjonujących w Tymkraju? Ba, ostatnio nawet rządzącej. Do której, przypadkowo, należy m.in. autor cytatu w jego sygnaturze.

Czy może nie kojarzysz? 

"Lewak gorszego sortu" to z kolei odniesienie do tępego (bo gorszego sortu) ostrza przeznaczonego do trzymania w lewej ręce?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Na obrazku jest posąg Manneken Pis. Podpis odnosi się do posągu. Awatar nie zawiera niczego, co mogłoby się odnosić do partii, o której wspominasz. Poza tym, Manneken Pis powstał wieleset lat wcześniej niż partia, o której mówisz, więc pierwszeństwo skojarzenia ma posąg, a nie partia.


----------



## Muczi

625 said:


> Jak się Panom nie podoba, że Mateusz zwraca Wam kulturalnie uwagę, to ja mogę dać po prostu briga za dziecinne prowokacje. Co wybieracie?


Gratuluje podejścia









Róbcie tak dalej, to nikt na forum nie zostanie. :bash:


----------



## Kemo

625 said:


> Wiesz, że polityczne avatary są zakazane?


Dobrze że robienie uników poprzez próbę zmiany tematu nie jest zakazane.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

625 said:


> ^^
> Wiesz, że polityczne avatary są zakazane?


hahahahah a wiesz jaka jest geneza tego obrazka?! Stworzyli go Belgowie po zamachach w Brukseli. Jakbyś Ty miał tam rodzinę, która otarła się o stację którą wysadzili w powietrze to może byś miał inne zdanie. Ale jeśli dla ciebie zlepek trzech liter P I S jest od razu nawiązaniem do polityki to mój drogi kolego czas odejść od internetu/tv/radia i może wyjechać gdzieś na miesiąc w jakąś głusz gdzie ochłoniesz lekko. No bo zaraz zakażesz mówienia, że :ktoś był PO kimś" no bo też polityka. albo zakażesz mówienia że "autor czasoPISma... " bo polityka. No od czasu bana koppela nikt mnie tak nie rozbawił. No chyba, że znajdujesz tam coś jeszcze politycznego po za słowem PIS które jak już koledzy wyżej odnosi się do słynnego sikającego chłopca z Brukseli Manneken Pis. 

żeby nie być gołosłownym:
http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2016/03/22/manneken-pis-bruxelles-attentats_n_9520728.html
http://joemonster.org/art/35564

i rzeczony obrazek










i gdzie tu widzisz politykę?!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Pajda said:


> Widzę, ze drugi raz nieświadomie jestem powodem gównoburzy tutaj.


Nie Ty jesteś powodem gównoburzy, a zachowanie moderatora Mateusz_el


----------



## Asinus

Muczi said:


> Zgłaszam prośbę do administracji, o odebranie uprawnień moderatora użytkownikowi mateusz.el. Trzeba w końcu posypać głowę popiołem i skończyć tą farsę.


Jezu, ale rozdmuchana afera o jakieś błahostki. :nuts: Kozetka w "Hydepark, sport i zabawa". Naprawdę nie ma poważniejszych spraw na tym forum, którymi można się zajmować? Może to był błąd wydzielanie tamtego wątku, może nie, mniejsza. Ale sprawa jest tak błaha i niepoważna, że ciągnięcie awantury z powodu takiej głupoty na kolejne strony, prawienie z tego powodu jakichś złośliwości itd. jest niepoważne. Kilka mało treściwych postów z jakiegoś zabawowego wątku z hydeparku. Gdyby to chociaż chodziło o jakiś wątek merytoryczny. Naprawdę dajcie już na luz. Strata czasu i energii wyzłośliwiać się na coś tak nieistotnego...


----------



## dwiegruszki

Do usunięcia od http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135040778&postcount=252
do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135046552&postcount=257
... pozatematyczny wtręt+zaśmiecenie.


_ok.AA._


----------



## mateusz.el

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Nie Ty jesteś powodem gównoburzy, a zachowanie moderatora Mateusz_el


Czekałem cierpliwie nie zabierając tutaj głosu, patrząc jak rozwinie się sytuacja.
Ja się tłumaczyć nie będę, bo nie mam z czego.

A jak masz coś do mojego "zachowania", to wypunktuj co Ci się nie podoba, byle merytorycznie, tak żeby każdy zobaczył co masz mi do zarzucenia. To się staje coraz bardziej irytujące i zapewne irytuje nie tylko mnie. Jak nie chcesz publicznie, to możesz to zrobić mi na PM. 

Skoro zaczynasz dyskusję, to ją zakończ i zakończmy ją wspólnie, jak inteligentni ludzie. 
~ Muczi - do Ciebie też kieruję te słowa ^.


----------



## Cezman

625 said:


> Wiesz, że polityczne avatary są zakazane?


Znaczy się "uważajcie, na każdego coś się znajdzie". I na mnie znalazłeś za mało precyzyjną wypowiedź. Nie protestowałem i dałem Ci lajka. A jak z Blazdem jako głównym prowodyrem? Swój może więcej? Wybierasz sobie ludzi do odstrzału po jakiejś linii czy co? Dałem Ci niepodważalne dowody na priv. 

Psujesz to forum taką polityką (poza PHP). Psujesz pracę setek userów, którzy wstawiają tu foty, relacje, opinie, schematy i wieści z budowy. Psujesz nawet pracę innych moderatorów, którzy dbają o forum za free i w wolnym czasie.


----------



## 625

bloniaq_s8 said:


> i rzeczony obrazek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gdzie tu widzisz politykę?!


Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie.


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o przeniesienie postów z wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376904&page=146 od #2906 poczynając, do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1671825&page=206

Z góry dzięki


----------



## Cezman

Napisał do mnie na priv 625. Tak sobie pisaliśmy, pisaliśmy i pisaliśmy. Przy odrobinie dobrej woli uznaję sprawę za wyjaśnioną i do 625 nic nie mam. W sumie lepiej tego załatwić teraz nie mógł. 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Lares

Kolejny post nie na temat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135064746&postcount=96966


----------



## Bastian.

W związku z tym co jest omawiane tutaj http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729801&page=66 posty 1304-1306 proszę o przyklejenie tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544122 na górze działu w którym się znajduje. Jeśli modowie uznają że za dużo tematów jest przyklejonych to można odkleić ten http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904894.

Te dwa http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800098 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1838942 też można odkleić, ostatnie wpisy są sprzed ponad pół roku. Do tego tematy nie są z kategorii bardzo potrzebnych więc nie muszą być przyklejone na górze działu.

Proszę o pozytywne rozpatrzenie wniosku/ów.


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Poproszę o zmianę tytułów kilku wrocławskich wątków:

- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1921957 na *[Gądów] West Link - biurowiec Echo*
- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946439 na *[Grabiszyn] Mieszkaniówka na terenie Zajedni Grabiszyńskiej*
- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1183595 na *[Nowe Żerniki/Dąbie] WuWA II – budowa / WuWA – odbudowa *


----------



## eland1

^^ W proponowanej powyżej formie nazwy wątków są zrozumiałe jedynie dla społeczności lokalnej. Wątki z nazwami osiedli we Wrocławiu powinny stosować się do powszechnie akceptowanej na forum konwencji:

*[Wrocław] Gądów - West Link - biurowiec Echo*
*[Wrocław] Grabiszyn - Mieszkaniówka na terenie Zajedni Grabiszyńskiej*
*[Wrocław] Nowe Żerniki/Dąbie ( WuWA II – budowa / WuWA – odbudowa )*


----------



## Asinus

Przecież z uwagi na systematykę (dział "Wrocław") oczywiste jest, że wszystkie wątki są o Wrocławiu. Sam jestem zwolennikiem "dzielnicyzacji" nazw wątków, co wzorem działu warszawskiego, który to zapoczątkował, wdrożyliśmy to w dziale trójmiejskim. We Wrocławiu widzę, że jest pomieszanie, część nazw ma w nawiasach dzielnice/osiedla, a część tylko ogólną nazwę miasta. Więc może należałoby zdecydować, albo w jedną stronę albo w drugą.


----------



## 625

Asinus said:


> Przecież z uwagi na systematykę (dział "Wrocław") oczywiste jest, że wszystkie wątki są o Wrocławiu. Sam jestem zwolennikiem "dzielnicyzacji" nazw wątków, co wzorem działu warszawskiego, który to zapoczątkował, wdrożyliśmy to w dziale trójmiejskim. We Wrocławiu widzę, że jest pomieszanie, część nazw ma w nawiasach dzielnice/osiedla, a część tylko ogólną nazwę miasta. Więc może należałoby zdecydować, albo w jedną stronę albo w drugą.


Nazwę miasta zostawiam dla inwestycji o skali ponadlokalnej, gdzie nazwa osiedla nic nikomu nie powie


----------



## MicM

Bardzo proszę o skrócenie politycznej dyskusji ubarwionej pomówieniami w wątku o II lini metra w [Warszawa] Rozbudowa II linii metra - odcinek "3+3" krótki przykład:


zchpit said:


> Widzę, że mamy tutaj fanatyków PO, którzy zapominają o paru faktach:
> [...]
> którzy w kulturalny sposób ukradli z kasy miasta kilkaset milionów złotych, oraz w kulturalny sposób zamordowali Joannę Brzeską.
> Nadal chcecie bronić tych złodzieji, którzy codziennie nas okradają "w białych rękawiczkach", a mordują co bardziej dociekliwych ??


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135138614&postcount=16

Pomyliłem wątki, powinno być tutaj:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1942573&page=6


----------



## ChrisPL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135162309&postcount=18083 

do usunięcia.


----------



## tramwaj

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232251

Kolejne wcielenie Białorusina + polskie tagi do posprzątania...


----------



## mateusz.el

tramwaj said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232251
> 
> Kolejne wcielenie Białorusina + polskie tagi do posprzątania...


Tagi zgłoszone do usunięcia do lokalnego moderatora, białurusin i tak już od kilku godzin zbanowany


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę i zmianę nazwy wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=273499 na Elektrownia Powiśle.


----------



## Cezman

bananed said:


> Pisałem już o tym na forum. Jak zwykle nikt mnie słucha! Michał Ch ma to gdzieś bo woli trzymać z chłopakami z Bydgoskiego Kółka Wzajemnej Forumowej Adoracji





Michał Ch.;135163143 said:


> O, dzięki za zgłoszenie się do briga. 3 dni:


Średnio mi się podoba, że Moderator, o którym się pisze daje briga za ten właśnie tekst. Czy nie mogłeś poczekać na innego moderatora lub samemu zamieścić prośbę w księdze? Ja nie wnikam w słuszność briga, ale w sędziowanie we własnej sprawie. Tak dla zasady i w oderwaniu od meritum.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Dostał za to, czego nie wkleiłeś. I nie jest to jego pierwszy taki wyskok.


----------



## demmat

Cezman said:


> Średnio mi się podoba, że Moderator, o którym się pisze daje briga za ten właśnie tekst. Czy nie mogłeś poczekać na innego moderatora lub samemu zamieścić prośbę w księdze? Ja nie wnikam w słuszność briga, ale w sędziowanie we własnej sprawie. Tak dla zasady i w oderwaniu od meritum.


Po to się zostaje moderatorem, żeby również orzekać we własnej sprawie. Dlatego moderatorem powinna być osoba, która co do zasady jest na tyle obiektywna, że również we własnej sprawie orzeknie w sposób sprawiedliwy i właściwy. W przypadkach bardziej skomplikowanych trzeba się*oprzeć na osądzie innego moderatora. 

Nie jesteśmy sądem powszechnym, tylko forum dyskusyjnym, więc bawienie się w jakieś ścisłe zasady procesowe, jest śmieszne. Mam wrażenie, że dla niektórych nie ma życia poza forum.


----------



## Cezman

Michał Ch.;135169127 said:


> Dostał za to, czego nie wkleiłeś. I nie jest to jego pierwszy taki wyskok.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź. To mi wystarczy. W takim razie jest ok.



demmat said:


> Po to się zostaje moderatorem, żeby również orzekać we własnej sprawie. Dlatego moderatorem powinna być osoba, która co do zasady jest na tyle obiektywna, że również we własnej sprawie orzeknie w sposób sprawiedliwy i właściwy. W przypadkach bardziej skomplikowanych trzeba się*oprzeć na osądzie innego moderatora.
> 
> Nie jesteśmy sądem powszechnym, tylko forum dyskusyjnym, więc bawienie się w jakieś ścisłe zasady procesowe, jest śmieszne. Mam wrażenie, że dla niektórych nie ma życia poza forum.


Nie zgadzam się z Tobą. Odpowiedź Michała jednak do mnie przemawia i sprawę uznaję za zakończoną.


----------



## pmaciej7

Tym, ktorzy przy takich okazjach narzekają, że _nie można być sędzią we własnej sprawie_, polecam lekturę art. 49 i 50 prawa o ustroju sądów powszechnych.



> art. 49
> § 1. W razie naruszenia powagi, spokoju lub porządku czynności sądowych albo ubliżenia sądowi, innemu organowi państwowemu lub osobom biorącym udział w sprawie, sąd [_ten sąd, którego powagę, spokój lub godność właśnie naruszono - pm7_] może ukarać winnego karą porządkową grzywny w wysokości do 10 000 złotych lub karą pozbawienia wolności do czternastu dni; (...)
> 
> art. 50
> § 1. Postanowienie o ukaraniu karą porządkową jest natychmiast wykonalne. (...) [_czyli od razu do pierdla na 14 dni, a stamtąd się można ewentualnie odwoływać - pm7_]


----------



## Cezman

pmaciej7 said:


> Tym, ktorzy przy takich okazjach narzekają, że _nie można być sędzią we własnej sprawie_, polecam lekturę art. 49 i 50 prawa o ustroju sądów powszechnych.


Zatem art. 49 i 50 nie jest do końca cywilizowanym rozwiązaniem. Nie ma co się powoływać na patologię.


----------



## pmaciej7

:lol:

Idź powiedzieć to w sądzie niemieckim. Albo brytyjskim. Albo amerykańskim.


----------



## Cezman

Jeśli będę, powiem. Póki co piszę tu.


----------



## el nino

Urzekła mnie twoja historia


----------



## mateusz.el

Sprawa wyjaśniona, nie ma potrzeby ciągnąć dalej dyskusję i zaśmiecać księgę.


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o usunięcie albo przeniesienie do odpowiedniego działu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1959850


----------



## 625

Strzala said:


> Prośba o usunięcie albo przeniesienie do odpowiedniego działu:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1959850


Prośba o pisanie całymi zdaniami.


----------



## Beck's

Pamiętam, że tu gdzieś na forum można było sobie sprawdzić ile postów ma się w wątkach merytorycznych a ile w Hyde Parku, da się to dalej zrobić?


----------



## sputnik_75

Dla wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690770

Poproszę o nadanie tagu: s19.

Uzasadnienie: większość wątków jest otagowana s19 a nie s-19


_ok.AA._


----------



## Strzala

625 said:


> Prośba o pisanie całymi zdaniami.


Prośba o usunięcie wątku albo przeniesienie do odpowiedniego działu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1959850


----------



## Piotrek00

Czy można zapytać marcin.poznan o przyczynę tej edycji:

Oryginalny post:



> @marcin.poznan - kwestia czasu. O większości wynalazków, bez których teraz nie wyobrażamy sobie codziennego życia mówiono kiedyś: za skomplikowane, za duże, za drogie, za mało popularne, nie sprawdzi się.
> 
> Warto zauważyć, że poza zmniejszeniem kosztów poprzez eliminację kasjerów, taki system eliminowałby też błędy kasjera, które raz na jakiś czas muszą się zdażać ale byłby też ogromnym narzędziem do analiz zwyczajów zakupowych, tendencji, rozwoju programów lojalnościowych itp. Dlatego też to nie jest kwestia "czy" a "kiedy". Myślę, że jakis czas temu o elektronicznych wyświetlaczach cen większość ludzi by powiedziała "nie no, panie, przy każdym produkcie taki elektroniczny wyświetlacz, przecież to elektronika, koszty są ogromne, nie ma szans".


Post po edycji:



> @marcin.poznan - kwestia czasu. O większości wynalazków, bez których teraz nie wyobrażamy sobie codziennego życia mówiono kiedyś: za skomplikowane, za duże, za drogie, za mało popularne, nie sprawdzi się.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136379951&postcount=22590

:nuts:


----------



## MichalJ

^^
E, co to ma być? Moderator w ramach merytorycznej dyskusji edytuje posty adwersarza, wycinając mu argumenty?


----------



## michuu

Proszę o zmianę nazwy na:

[Toruń] Galeria Toruńska


----------



## marcin.poznan

@Piotrek00
To zwykła pomyłka przycisku zamiast Quote kliknęło mi się Edit...
Za pomyłkę przepraszam, przywróciłem dawny wygląd tego postu i postaram się nie powtórzyć pomyłki 

A z kolegą Piotrek00 mamy raczej spójne poglądy, wiec nie miałbym najmniejszego powodu go gnębić


----------



## Piotrek00

^^ Tak, gwoli ścisłości to i tutaj napiszę, bo na privie też rozmawialiśmy. Marcin przyznał, że to zwykła pomyłka, ja to rozumiem i sprawę uważam za niebyłą


----------



## Grvl

Czy jeszcze kiedyś będzie możliwe sprawdzenie kto polubił moje posty, poza pierwszymi 5 osobami, które się wyświetlają? Potem jest "and X others", na które jak się kliknie, to wyskakuje:



> vBulletin Message
> 
> Grvl, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

tapatalk sobie zainstaluj, tam dasie


----------



## Grvl

Przeglądam forum na komputerze.


----------



## Bastian.

Nie bądź dziad, kup smartfona.


----------



## wiewior

I skróć sygnaturę...


----------



## Grvl

Bastian. said:


> Nie bądź dziad, kup smartfona.


Niewygodnie na telefonie


----------



## chauffeur

I pisz więcej postów, ale takich, które zgarniają ⩽5 lajków. Słowem: z jakości w ilość.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579088&page=558 z dyskusji nie mający związku z tematem. Od postu 11145, usunięcie albo przeniesienie do hydeparku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590345&page=568


----------



## harpun

del


----------



## Stiggy

Grvl said:


> Czy jeszcze kiedyś będzie możliwe sprawdzenie kto polubił moje posty, poza pierwszymi 5 osobami, które się wyświetlają? Potem jest "and X others", na które jak się kliknie, to wyskakuje:


Na kompie wszyscy to mają.


----------



## XKF

Niech ktoś zrobi porządek na "bydgoskim lotnisku" bo to żenujące się robi.


----------



## low1

Niech ktoś posprząta zamęt w wątku o I.J. Paderewski Airport - city vs city, napinki, posty kompletnie nie na temat.


----------



## el nino

Nihonbashi said:


> Zalewski ty pucybucie chcieć to ty sobie możesz.(...)





RobertWellingborough said:


> Na ta wioskę za między jest tylko jeden sposob budowa muru które sa teraz w modzie(...)


WTF?


----------



## Ksenofob

Kończąc dawną dyskusję o podpisywaniu się moderatorów pod interwencjami polegającymi na usuwaniu wielu postów, chciałem zauważyć, jak słuszne słowa napisał kolega Cezman:



Cezman said:


> To pewnie dałoby się zrobić i nie obciążyłoby zbytnio moderatorów: "Czyściłem wątek, Albert".


:cheers:


----------



## k%

ale z czym tu jest problem tak do końca?

Każdy moderator ma swój zakres obowiązków i swoje jurysdykcje, jak ktoś czyści w PHP czy Krakowie to prawie zawsze k%, jak w Warszawie to Beton, jak w drogowym to Pmaciej7 itd.

my sobie z reguły w drogę nie wchodzimy, to, że Asinus jest dostępny nie znaczy, że będzie rozwiązywał problemy w Śląskich wątkach więc trzeba poczekać, może pora poznać swojego moderatora 

Nie jest tak, że każdy z nas bawi się w każdej piaskownicy i nagle nie wiadomo kto jakie grabki zepsuł.


----------



## Cezman

@K% - Ty masz rację, ale my też ją mamy. Wielu z moderatorów wysyła jasne komunikaty. Także ci, których wymieniłeś. Nie jest to jednak regułą. Podział na obowiązki i jurysdykcje jest znany głównie Wam - moderatorom. Zwykły użytkownik ma nieco inną perspektywę. Mam całą listę moderatorów, którzy wyświetlają się w jednym dziale. Taki przykład z działu "przemysł" (akurat mam w drugim oknie otwarty): Moderators (19): PLH, oralB, SoboleuS, pmaciej7, talkinghead, 625, Michał Ch., mateq, mateusz.el, Piotr-Stettin, kmotrzak, [BÉTON!BRUT!], khan_tengri, k%, Luki_SL, lodzer.m, ps-man, Asinus, marcin.poznan. Linią podkreśliłem moderatorów, których działalności w ostatnim czasie w ogóle nie kojarzę nawet jako zwykłych userów. Jednak nie zaglądam do wszystkich wątków na forum. Trudno jest mi też wskazać kogo na tej liście dziewiętnastu nie ma. 

Podział obowiązków jest dobry ponieważ sami wiecie kto za co odpowiada. Jednak to niewchodzenie sobie w drogę ma też niepożądane skutki (np. w wątku transportowym). Wystarczy jedna zła decyzja, która ciągnie się w miesiącami. Rozumiem lojalność wobec kolegów i sam ją staram się stosować. Jednak już na osobności sprawę poruszam nieco inaczej. Dla niecierpliwych od 04:01


----------



## jacek_73

k% said:


> ...może pora poznać swojego moderatora


Tak najwyższa na to pora. Tylko jak go poznać? Może się ujawni?

Chciałbym poznać moderatora od wątków lotniskowych, ponieważ...



low1 said:


> Niech ktoś posprząta zamęt w wątku o I.J. Paderewski Airport - city vs city, napinki, posty kompletnie nie na temat.


I żeby nie być gołosłownym jeden z lepszych kąsków 



occur said:


> ...
> A swoją drogą z podanego przez Sabinkę artykułu (http://www.turystyka.bydgoszcz.pl/art/index?id_art=211&pagep=2) dowiedzieć się można na przykład takiej ciekawostki historycznej, że "wysokość główszczyzny za zabicie bydgoszczanina była równa główszczyźnie za zabicie chłopa i była niższa od główszczyzny za zabicie szlachcica, natomiast wg przywileju królewskiego z 1627 r. dla Torunia i Gdańska wysokość główszczyzny za zabicie torunianina (i gdańszczanina) była równa główszczyźnie za zabicie szlachcica".


^^ ciekawostka jak sama nazwa mówi ciekawa, ale najwyższa pora przenieść kolegę do czasów współczesnych


----------



## mateusz.el

low1 said:


> Niech ktoś posprząta zamęt w wątku o I.J. Paderewski Airport - city vs city, napinki, posty kompletnie nie na temat.


Posprzątane.




jacek_73 said:


> Chciałbym poznać moderatora od wątków lotniskowych, ponieważ...


Lotnicze często ja moderuje + ps-man też czasami 
Wczoraj nie posprzątałem, bo...akurat leciałem samolotem i cały dzień off-line


----------



## MichalJ

Ale może by tak moderatorzy ogłosili, co który moderuje? Skąd użytkownicy mają to wiedzieć?


----------



## mateusz.el

MichalJ said:


> Ale może by tak moderatorzy ogłosili, co który moderuje? Skąd użytkownicy mają to wiedzieć?


Ale my nie mamy ścisłych, oficjalnych podziałów. Raczej umowne, na zasadzie kto skąd jest i czym się interesuje  
Czy dla użytkownika ma większe znaczenie, kto wyciął jego post, zakończył dyskusję itp.? Jak się daje dłuższe brigi czy bany, to informuje się o tym publicznie w księdze, a jak ktoś ma jakieś skargi/wnioski do naszej pracy, to też może śmiało pisać w odpowiedniej księdze.


----------



## bartek76

Zauwazylem takie cos na brytyjskim skybarze, zdaje sie ze nie pozostanie to bez wplywu rowniez na FPW



belfastuniguy said:


> Google is starting to crack down as well and will stop AdSense revenue for sites that host such stories. Hence, if I see a blatantly false story on here I'll delete it.


 Originally Posted by *Skylarked*  
_Many commentators are calling into question Facebook's role in tipping the balance towards Trump. Zuckerberg is in damage control mode, and his attempts to try and extricate Facebook from the chain of responsibility that led to the election result are clearly fallacious. Here is an opinion piece on the subject:

https://shift.newco.co/im-sorry-mr-z...g-65dbf8513424_


----------



## behemot

Proszę o uporządkowanie dyskusji o przebudowie ul. Krakowskiej - która rozpełzła się po 4 wątkach:
1) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674100&page=671
2) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527023&page=57
3) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=796376&page=972

i przeniesienie wszystkiego do wątku dedykowanego przebudową śródmiejskich ulic
4) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1856729&page=7


----------



## michael_siberia

bartek76 said:


> Zauwazylem takie cos na brytyjskim skybarze, zdaje sie ze nie pozostanie to bez wplywu rowniez na FPW


Już wpłynęło. k% usunął jedną wiadomość w wątku o stosunkach PL-UA właśnie z tytułu jej niskiej wiarygodności.


----------



## Ksenofob

mateusz.el said:


> Ale my nie mamy ścisłych, oficjalnych podziałów. Raczej umowne, na zasadzie kto skąd jest i czym się interesuje
> Czy dla użytkownika ma większe znaczenie, kto wyciął jego post, zakończył dyskusję itp.?


Tak, bo anonimowe działania są mało eleganckie

Anonimów się nie szanuje, anonimami się pogardza, anonimowe działanie wzbudza niechęć do wszystkich P.T. Moderatorów 

Poza tym, jak mi moderator wytnie post, który uważam za merytoryczny - co się stało 2 lub 3 razy od 2010 roku - to chcę się dowiedzieć, dlaczego tak się stało. Jak "cenzor" podpisze się od swoją "robotą", to mogę wysłać do niego PM. Jak się nie podpisze, mogę pomyśleć kilka brzydkich słów o całym ciele moderatorskim i awanturować się w tym wątku. 

W każdym razie: podpisujcie się chłopaki, bo *anonimów się nie szanuje, anonimami się pogardza, anonimowe działanie wzbudza niechęć.*


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ możesz zamknąć swoje konto skoro masz z tym problem 

Może nie masz świadomości ale modzi to robią za frajej i to nie jest jakieś malutkie furumienko które ma pinć postów dziennie tylko tysiące.
Każde takie opisywanie co się właśnie wydarzyło oznacza stratę czasu dla moda i nie możność zajęcia się czymś innym, wystarczy im chyba tej roboty z samą administracją?

A jeszcze pewnie chcieli by się poudzielać w wątkach ich interesujących albo nawet pożyć własnym życiem prywatnym poza forum.

Nie uważasz?


----------



## Cezman

Ksenofob said:


> W każdym razie: podpisujcie się chłopaki, bo *anonimów się nie szanuje, anonimami się pogardza, anonimowe działanie wzbudza niechęć.*


Aż tak to nie. Jednak powinniśmy wzajemnie znać i rozumieć swoje intencje. Od tego jest sprawna i skuteczna komunikacja. Obecnie dochodzi do sytuacji, że masy nie rozumieją moderatorów, a moderatorzy nie rozumieją mas. Zamiast wyjść do ludzi i porozmawiać, siedzą w gabinetach i moderują. Czasami wychodzą z tego jaja.


----------



## vacat

Proszę o zrobienie porządku w wątku [S2] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy (Puławska - Lubelska bez węzła). Wątek nocnych wyścigów ulicznych do wywalenia, lub przeniesienia.


----------



## Cezman

Maciek Lublin said:


> Czy w takim ukłądze mój zakaz pisania w ich wątku dalej uważany jest za sprawiedliwy i czy ma sens?


Tu należałoby zapytać czy bezterminowe zakazy są sprawiedliwe i czy mają one sens. Uważam, że nie.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

vacat said:


> Proszę o zrobienie porządku w wątku [S2] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy (Puławska - Lubelska bez węzła). Wątek nocnych wyścigów ulicznych do wywalenia, lub przeniesienia.


do tego służy drogowa księga


----------



## bartek76

michael_siberia said:


> Już wpłynęło. k% usunął jedną wiadomość w wątku o stosunkach PL-UA właśnie z tytułu jej niskiej wiarygodności.


W tym poście jest lista stron internetowych podejrzewanych o rozsiewanie wyssanych z palca wiadomości, brytyjscy modzi zamierzają usuwać posty z cytatami z nich. Niektóre pozycje wydają się być dziwne, np MSNBC, generalnie o ile rozumiem intencje, to cała sprawa wydaje się mocno kontrowersyjna i zapewne wywoła prawdziwy shitstorm na temat cenzury.
Z praktycznej noty: nie bardzo sobie wyobrażam aby Google czy Facebook były w stanie długo cenzurować breitbarta w sytuacji kiedy jego szef jest chief strategist Białego Domu...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136650238&postcount=4355


----------



## michael_siberia

Zerohedge też chcą cenzurować?


----------



## bartek76

^^
To już musisz spytać gothica o pochodzenie tej listy, generalnie pachnie niezłą chryją i w efekcie wzmocnieniem społecznego oddziaływania wszelkich antysystemowców, z tzw alt-right na czele.

_Edit_


MichalJ said:


> msnbc.com.co
> 
> (Inna rzecz, że ja pod tym adresem widzę tylko "domena wygasła".)


Jest też MSNBC bez .co


----------



## MichalJ

bartek76 said:


> Niektóre pozycje wydają się być dziwne, np MSNBC,


msnbc.com*.co*

(Inna rzecz, że ja pod tym adresem widzę tylko "domena wygasła".)


----------



## michael_siberia

Osobiście sądzę, że jeśli Google i Facebook faktycznie zdecydują się na takie ruchy, to administracja Trumpa weźmie srogi odwet na nich, jak już nowy prezydent złoży przysięgę.


----------



## myszoman

Jakiś spammer, proszę o niezbędną interwencję:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136663351&postcount=3417


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Halo, policja? Proszę przyjechać do wątku o polskiej piłce:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1633274&page=2342
Dzieci się biją. 
(i mamy też  )


----------



## Mama Stiflera

asfarasurizcanc said:


> Halo, policja? Proszę przyjechać do wątku o polskiej piłce:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1633274&page=2342
> Dzieci się biją.
> (i mamy też  )


sory
ja tylko starałem się zwrócić uwagę na bezkrytyczne podejście to bycia fanem jakiegokolwiek klubu.
Jak się pojawia Legia to zaraz pojawiają się jakieś wycieczki poniżej pasa.
To jest ogólnie chyba wynik braku szacunku w tym narodzie do drugiego człowieka co jest po prostu przykre.

Może używałem zbyt dosadnej formy, ale nie obrażałem żadnego klubu czego nie można powiedzieć o moich interlokutorach.
Kiedyś zgłosiłem parę wypowiedzi, które były czystą napinką i nikt tego nie posprzątał.
Uważam, że tamten temat był moderowany nieprofesjonalnie i stąd problemy.


----------



## takisobiektoś

asfarasurizcanc said:


> Halo, policja? Proszę przyjechać do wątku o polskiej piłce:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1633274&page=2342
> Dzieci się biją.
> (i mamy też  )


No i po co ten płacz tutaj ? hno: Jeden z moderatorów brał udział w tej dyskusji i pomimo tego , że raczej nie darzymy się sympatią muszę mu oddać , że stanowczym "koniec" potrafił uciąć jakiekolwiek napinki i wątku nie zamykano.
Wnoszę więc o ponowne otwarcie, a ewentualnych kontynuatorów ostatniej dyskusji "wynagrodzić" osobiście. 



Mama Stiflera said:


> ja tylko starałem się zwrócić uwagę na bezkrytyczne podejście to bycia fanem jakiegokolwiek klubu.
> .
> .
> Uważam, że tamten temat był moderowany nieprofesjonalnie i stąd problemy.


Ostatnio nie działo się nic takiego , aby czepiać się teraz moderowania.Natomiast jesteś ostatnią osobą, która powinna tutaj zabierać głos w tej sprawie , bo ostatnie "problemy" w wątku są związane przeważnie z Tobą hno:

EOT


----------



## Mama Stiflera

takisobiektoś;136671081 said:


> Ostatnio nie działo się nic takiego , aby czepiać się teraz moderowania.Natomiast jesteś ostatnią osobą, która powinna tutaj zabierać głos w tej sprawie , bo ostatnie "problemy" w wątku są związane przeważnie z Tobą hno:
> 
> EOT


Jesteś strona w sprawie więc wiesz....😂
Sam nakrecales gwonoburze a tu głos rozsądku z góry... Zrobiłeś mi dzień 😘


Bez odbioru


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ No i dlaczego łżesz ? hno: Miałem się nie odzywać , ale pokaż tu wszystkim choć jeden mój post , gdzie rozkręcam jakąś "gównoburzę".Czekam !


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Teraz tutaj przenosicie dyskusję?
Ktoś coś jeszcze chce dodać? Nie radziłbym.


----------



## Stolpermann

Mam zablokowany licznik postów w wątku *[Bolanda] Polityczny Hyde Park [min. 500 postów! FAQ: pierwszy post - zanim coś napiszesz przeczytaj!] * mimo iż mam już przepisowe 500 wysłanych wiadomości.
Proszę o odblokowanie.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Nie wiem, czy dobrze Cię zrozumiałem, ale jeśli o to chodzi to posty pisane w dziale Klub Forum (hydeparki) nie wliczają się do ogólnej liczby postów na koncie.


----------



## Stolpermann

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Nie wiem, czy dobrze Cię zrozumiałem, ale jeśli o to chodzi to posty pisane w dziale Klub Forum (hydeparki) nie wliczają się do ogólnej liczby postów na koncie.


OK. Dzięki za informację.


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o dodanie tagów:

lublin, obwodnica, południowa, felin, węglin, s17, s19

do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962360

Z góry dzięki!


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Proszę o dodanie ankiety do nowego wątku w Miss:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962529

dodane - pm7


----------



## Cezman

:siren: :siren: :siren:



T.Mac said:


> W chwili niebezpieczeństwa, druga ręka dołącza do prawej w mgnieniu oka - nawet kosztem rzucenia telefonu pod siedzenie.





pmaciej7 said:


> Na pewno tak byś właśnie zrobił.





T.Mac said:


> To nawet trudno nazwać niewyhamowaniem. Hamuje się nogą, on używał telefonu za pomocą ręki. Gdyby zamiast telefonem bawił się laptopem lub zabawiał się panienką na lewym fotelu, to wynik byłby identycznie tragiczny. Poza tym na filmie widać, że "w mgnieniu oka" lewa ręka dołączyła do prawej.





pmaciej7 said:


> *Nie spełniasz kryteriów uczestnictwa w tym wątku. Dziękujemy za udział i żegnamy.*


*Tak się kończy wymiana zdań z osobą, która nigdy w życiu nie powinna być moderatorem.* Ponieważ nie jest to pierwszy przypadek tego moderatora, wnioskują o degradację do zwykłego członka tego forum oraz o automatyczne cofniecie decyzji przez niego podjętych.


----------



## pmaciej7

Po pierwsze, drogowa księga skarg i wniosków. Ale to jest stara zagrywka - nie napiszę tam, tylko tutaj, może znajdzie się jakiś niezorientowany czytelnik, który da się nabrać.

Po drugie, jeśli ktoś regularnie wypisuje idiotyzmy, to czego się spodziewasz? Masz zresztą własne doświadczenie w tej kwestii, prawda?


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962529
Wnioskuję o tagi: Bydgoszcz; Stary Rynek; Sowa; Mostowa 2; Jatki. Dziękuję.


Ok.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Dzięki za szybką reakcję, proszę jeszcze o tag Bydgoszcz tutaj.


Ok.


----------



## Cezman

pmaciej7 said:


> Po pierwsze, drogowa księga skarg i wniosków. Ale to jest stara zagrywka - nie napiszę tam, tylko tutaj, może znajdzie się jakiś niezorientowany czytelnik, który da się nabrać.


Napisałem to tutaj bo to dotyczy moderowania i chciałem by jak najwięcej osób mogło zobaczyć jakim jesteś moderatorem. 



pmaciej7 said:


> Po drugie, jeśli ktoś regularnie wypisuje idiotyzmy, to czego się spodziewasz? Masz zresztą własne doświadczenie w tej kwestii, prawda?


W tej i innych dyskusjach użytkownik T.Mac próbuje wyizolować czynnik, który jest bezpośrednią przyczyną wypadków. Do tego nie daje się nabrać na popularne tezy i powierzchowne dyskusje. Zresztą są tu między nami pewne podobieństwa. 

Na pytanie czy telefon komórkowy "zawsze" prowadzi do zdarzenia każdy normalny człowiek odpisze, że "nie". Na pytanie czy są inne czynności, które podobnie jak telefon komórkowy rozpraszają uwagę kierowców każdy normalny człowiek odpisze, że "tak". Zatem karanie tylko za telefon komórkowy nie wyklucza powstawania wypadków. Z kolei karanie za dłubanie przy radiu, komputerze pokładowym, klimatyzacji czy nawigacji należy do absurdów. Zresztą telefon komórkowy trzymany w ręce jest równie absorbujący jak telefon przyczepiony do szyby czy deski rozdzielczej. I teraz clou sprawy: problemem jest brak koncentracji kierowcy na prowadzeniu samochodu. Im warunki są cięższe (pogoda, warunki na drodze), tym koncentracja powinna być większa. Z tego co rozumiem, właśnie o to chodziło naszemu sympatycznemu Koledze. Nikt normalny nie twierdzi, że jednoczesne prowadzenie samochodu i obsługa telefonu komórkowego w normalnym ruchu jest bezpieczne. Powiem więcej, wystarczy raz spróbować by się przekonać, że jest to całkiem kiepski pomysł. 

Nazywanie tego "idiotyzmami" jest po prostu chamskie. Możesz się z tym nie zgadzać, ale od tego jest forum by to rozstrzygać. To nie jest Twoje prywatne forum byś sam o nim decydował. Jako stronniczy moderator, który nie rozumie dyskusji, jesteś po prostu kiepskim moderatorem. Nie wiem co w życiu robisz i czym się zajmujesz, ale mam nadzieję, że od Twoich decyzji nie zależą inne osoby.

Skoro sam poruszyłeś ten temat: wtedy, gdy wywaliłeś mnie z wątku pisałem o różnych przyczynach wypadków. Było to w wyraźnym kontekście do popularnego i Januszowego stwierdzenie, że jest to "prędkość". Pamiętam swój kurs prawa jazdy, gdzie połowa godzin byłą związana z placem manewrowym i wręcz aptekarskim parkowaniem samochodu. Czysta jazda po mieście, w normalnych warunkach, była w zdecydowanej mniejszości. Dlatego pisałem o "edukacji", ale Tobie się to nie spodobało. 

Brawo :bash:


----------



## T.Mac

Musze się pochwalić komplementem -









źródło: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136772110&postcount=19358

Z konstrukcji gramatycznej powyższego wpisu ("dziękujem*y*"m "żegnam*y*") wnioskuję, że pan @pmaciej7 czyta w myślach wszystkich osób, które czytają przedmiotowy wątek i/lub udzielają się w nim.

Zainteresowanych odwołuję do kontekstu, w jakim pojawił się zacytowany wyżej wpis moderatora @pmaciej7.

Ten wpis narusza moje dobra osobiste, zwłaszcza że "ostateczny" wpis-osąd @pmaciej7'a nie miał żadnych merytorycznych uzasadnień. 

W toku dyskusji, w którą "jak z choinki" włączył się @pmaciej7 w żenująco niski merytorycznie sposób, rozmawiano o wpływie użytkowania telefonu na bezpieczeństwo ruchu drogowego (b.r.d.).


----------



## Zyzio

Dzieci, dzieci! Czasem trzeba wyluzować, odpuścić, wyjść *na pole*, przewietrzyć mózg, zobaczyć jaką ładną mamy jesień.... o motyla noga, jaki smog! :runaway:


----------



## 625

Cezman said:


> Na pytanie czy telefon komórkowy "zawsze" prowadzi do zdarzenia każdy normalny człowiek odpisze, że "nie".


Poczytaj sobie o efektach rozmowy przez telefon przy prowadzeniu auta. I obaj z T.Mac skończcie tę dyskusję, skoro nie macie zielonego pojęcia.


----------



## Cezman

625 said:


> Poczytaj sobie o efektach rozmowy przez telefon przy prowadzeniu auta. I obaj z T.Mac skończcie tę dyskusję, skoro nie macie zielonego pojęcia.


Przeczytaj na spokojnie mój post bo tam jest coś takiego:



Cezman said:


> Nikt normalny nie twierdzi, że jednoczesne prowadzenie samochodu i obsługa telefonu komórkowego w normalnym ruchu jest bezpieczne.


Czy mam rozumieć, że Twoim zdaniem jest odwrotnie? No chyba nie... Nakręciłeś się już na jakąś tezę. 



Cezman said:


> Na pytanie czy telefon komórkowy "zawsze" prowadzi do zdarzenia każdy normalny człowiek odpisze, że "nie".


To, co cytujesz również jest prawdą. Czynność, nawet najbardziej niebezpieczna, nie zawsze prowadzi do wypadku. Czy naprawdę trzeba takie rzeczy tłumaczyć dorosłym ludziom? Ala ma kota, ale nie każdy kot należy do Ali.


Dobra, koniec bo widać, że nic z tego nie będzie. A to forum kiedyś było takie fajne.


----------



## kts19

Proszę o dodanie tagu: Pruszków
do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026257&page=13
Dziękuję.


----------



## BlazD

Można usunąć te dwa wpisy z wątku o Z44?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136778428&postcount=28579
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136778564&postcount=28580

^^
Można. S.


----------



## Kubael

Proszę o dodanie tagu: stockholm, sztokholm
do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807672&page=12

Dzięki!


----------



## RaV...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452117&page=2
W tym wątku należałoby zmienić tag z 'łódzkie' na 'mazowieckie' i można pomyśleć o zmianie nazwy na [Konstancin-Jeziorna] Niszczejące wille.

^^
OK. S.


----------



## KrautGloge

Prosba do modow o odrobine obiektywizmu, ktoremus się nie spodobal demoklata Rzeplinski w moim awatarze, polecam usuwanie politycznych obrazkow takze u innych userow, chyba ze to forum pod egida wyborczej, albo np. NIE.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Jak widzisz u kogoś polityczne albo inne nietaktowne awatary, to daj znać. 
A jak masz chęć na polityczne wywody, nie nie tutaj.


----------



## el nino

Któryś mod posprzątał już wywody tego jegomościa, a ten dalej w to brnie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136818883&postcount=2579


----------



## KrautGloge

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Jak widzisz u kogoś polityczne albo inne nietaktowne awatary, to daj znać.
> A jak masz chęć na polityczne wywody, nie nie tutaj.


Np. ten misio

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123242680&postcount=1


----------



## michael_siberia

Wikipedia nie uważa tego pana za polityka


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ tak samo Rzeplińskiego


----------



## michael_siberia

Chyba nie zrozumiałeś, o co mi chodziło. Misiewicza w ogóle nie ma na Wikipedii.


----------



## Asinus

Tagi dodane.


----------



## ReefGear

Proszę o dodanie tagu dk77 do tego wątku.

_ok.AA._


----------



## Mama Stiflera

KrautGloge said:


> Prosba do modow o odrobine obiektywizmu, ktoremus się nie spodobal demoklata Rzeplinski w moim awatarze, polecam usuwanie politycznych obrazkow takze u innych userow, chyba ze to forum pod egida wyborczej, albo np. NIE.


"Demoklata" to przypadek czy seplenienie? Czy wogle jest takie cuś?


----------



## wiewior

Na pewno nie ma czegoś takiego jak "wogle"


----------



## el nino

wiewior said:


> Na pewno nie ma czegoś takiego jak "wogle"


Jeszcze


----------



## michael_siberia

Ciekawe, kiedy wyraz "se" będzie elementem poprawnej, literackiej polszczyzny.


----------



## bartek76

Zglaszam ze kolega powyzej ma polityczny awatar, jak to tak mozna?


----------



## michael_siberia

Można. Przecież to jest w galerii domyślnie proponowanych awatarów na forum.


----------



## mateusz.el

Dajcie już sobie spokój z tymi dyskusjami i zaśmiecaniem księgi.


----------



## adam.dworzak

Drodzy moderatorzy: jako osoba nie mieszkajaca w Polsce mam czesto problem z umiejscowieniem danej inwestycji na mapie. Czy nie daloby sie umieszczac linku do Google Maps w pierwszym poscie watku o danej inwestycji, lub nawet "zhyperlinkowac" slowo [Srodmiescie], [Wola], itp w tytule watku do Google Maps z zaznaczona lokalizacja inwestycji?


----------



## michael_siberia

Najlepiej byłoby dać granice dzielnic do tego wątku na sam szczyt pierwszego postu. Mogę przygotować obrazki z dzielnicami jako zestawik do wstawienia?


----------



## adam.dworzak

Dzieki, ale to tylko da obrys dzielnic, a nie powie nic o lokalizacji danej inwestycji na mapie. Czesto tej wlasnie informacji w watkach brakuje.


----------



## michael_siberia

OMG! Myślałem, że przygotowanie mapy dla każdej dzielnicy z osobna to wyzwanie, ale to będzie naprawdę niezła katownia z przygotowaniem lokalizacji dla każdego wątku poświęconego pojedynczej inwestycji w Warszawie.


----------



## adam.dworzak

Ja tylko sugeruje zeby Ci ktorzy zaczynaja watki wkleili mapke do pierwszego postu.


----------



## Klimbert

Witam,
chciałem zgłosić ten post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136919273&postcount=43774
Nie podoba mi się obrażanie mojego miasta.


----------



## Mama Stiflera

dobrze ze przypomniałeś Radom
mam prośbę o zmianę tytułu wątki z 
*[Radom] Przyszłe miasto wojewódzkie? Postulat podziału województwa mazowieckiego *
na
*[Mazowsze] Pomysły na podział województwa mazowieckiego/przeniesienie Radomszczyzny do Kieleccczyzny*

prośbę swą motywuję tym, że nikt poważnie nie bierze pod uwage jakiegoś wojewódzkiego obwarzanka, a po drugie jeszcze mniej prawdopodobne jest to, że Radom miałby mieć swoje województwo.

Tematyka podziału Mazowsza do dyskusji, ale nie możemy się ograniczać do jednego rozwiązania, bo równie dobrze mozna byloby takie watki pootwierać dla wszystkich większych miast Mazowieckiego


----------



## Klimbert

Ale nie są otwierane. Poza tym twoja propozycja tematu też ogranicza, się do jednej możliwości, a mianowicie przeniesienia Radomszczyzny do woj. Świętokrzyskiego. A co do podziału Woj. Mazowieckiego to musimy poczekać do końca kadencji PiSu, czyli jeszcze jakieś 3 lata PiS zaskakuje nas (negatywnie) niemalże codziennie, więc kto wie być może dla odmiany zaskoczy nas również pozytywnie 

Jeszcze nie tak dawno nikt nie brał na poważnie podziału Woj. Mazowieckiego na 2 obszary NUTS2 a tu proszę podział mamy


----------



## Mama Stiflera

Klimbert said:


> Ale nie są otwierane. Poza tym twoja propozycja tematu też ogranicza, się do jednej możliwości, a mianowicie przeniesienia Radomszczyzny do woj. Świętokrzyskiego. A co do podziału Woj. Mazowieckiego to musimy poczekać do końca kadencji PiSu, czyli jeszcze jakieś 3 lata PiS zaskakuje nas (negatywnie) niemalże codziennie, więc kto wie być może dla odmiany zaskoczy nas również pozytywnie
> 
> Jeszcze nie tak dawno nikt nie brał na poważnie podziału Woj. Mazowieckiego na 2 obszary NUTS2 a tu proszę podział mamy


mi tylko chodzi o to ze ten temat splyca rozwiazanie problemu tylko do jednego rozwiazania
stad propozycja zmiany nazwy


----------



## Hekus

Proszę o zrobienie porządku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136946390#post136946390


----------



## michael_siberia

Faul:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136946422&postcount=43854


----------



## Wesoły Romek

danieloo82 said:


> *prośba o tag 'łódź' dla następujących tematów:*
> 
> [Łódź] Granice łódzkich osiedli (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1897984)
> 
> [Łódź] Ośrodek treningowy na Łodziance | U/C (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950760)
> 
> [Łódź] Biurowiec na skrzyżowaniu Sienkiewicza i Piłsudskiego (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1956758)
> 
> jak jeszcze jakieś znajdę to dam znać



.. dziękujemy


----------



## polischmen

Proszę o bana dla użytkownika wolfenstein3d2 - ciągłe hejty + teraz doszły wyzwiska



wolfenstein3d2 said:


> polischmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... jak Ty swoją wiedzę opierasz na komentarzach pod artykułami portalu informacyjnego to powodzenia. A tak przy okazji to nie wiem czy to Ty sam nie pisałeś  Ja się odcinam już od kontynuacji tej rozmowy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spierdalaj.
Click to expand...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136965214&postcount=126



wolfenstein3d2 said:


> ebveyrona
> co za debil z ciebie.
> nie będe ci odpisywał TROLU z 5200 postami.
> szkoda mi czasu( i nerwów)
> 
> przeczytaj lepiej jakąś książkę Kiyoshakiego.
> i nie tłumacz ojcu jak się dzieci robi


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136965170&postcount=3832


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ zgłoszone w innym wątku. 
zbanowany.


----------



## Tomkisiel

Coś dziwnego zagnieździło się jednym z łódzkich wątków
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136972726&postcount=12588

Można usunąć?


----------



## gargul

Czy jakis moderator moze zajrzec do watku o Stadionie Widzewa (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487533) bo kibice ŁKS skutecznie watek zasmiecaja jakimis pseudoanalizami taniosci obiektu i prowokacjami dotyczacymi przeszlosci bylego prezesa klubu, ktorego pomnik ma stanac w poblizu? Pojawily sie juz nawet nawiazania do nazizmu i Zydow


----------



## pitagor

Jak to się dziej, że nikogo nie obrażający post a jedynie krótkie odniesienie się do zarzutów jest kasowane a zostawia się (lub nie moderuje) postu adwersarza?: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136987439&postcount=55


----------



## Hekus

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137103543&postcount=329

Proszę o usunięcie.


----------



## bad455

Może ktoś uprzątnąć z carmageddonu offtop/shitstorm "jak jeździć po rondach"? Zaczyna się tu i ciągnie się, z małymi wyjątkami, do końca.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czy takie awatary są dozwolone na forum?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1271592


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ nie są


----------



## panwalen

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137082678#post137082678

proszę o tag wrocław.

OK - m.el


----------



## jamjest

wnioskuję o tag białystok 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946787&page=2

też podobnie w tym wątku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957070&page=2


----------



## ABWera

niepotrzebnie podzieliliście infrastrukturę wodną od lotniczej ... ale to może kwestia przyzwyczajenia i mój subiektywny punkt widzenia


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ przyzwyczaisz się


----------



## jamjest

Ponawiam prośbę o tagi.


Zrobione - m.el


----------



## jamjest

A to jednak tutaj. Poproszę o tag: białystok

Wątki:

[Białystok] Archiwum Państwowe

oraz 

[Białystok] Nowy dworzec autobusowy

Dzięks


----------



## wiewior

ABWera said:


> niepotrzebnie podzieliliście infrastrukturę wodną od lotniczej ... ale to może kwestia przyzwyczajenia i mój subiektywny punkt widzenia


Można się przyzwyczaić - ale najbardziej irytuje, że zamiast być pod Infrastrukturą lotniczą, wypadł na koniec.


----------



## MichalJ

Przy okazji - czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć, dlaczego forum 'Infrastruktura drogowa' ma prawdziwe podfora ('Ukończone' i 'Petycje i akcje'), a fora wojewódzkie mają 'udawane' podfora (np. '» Warszawa' ma w nazwie '»', żeby było podobne do prawdziwego, ale nie jest to tak naprawdę podforum do 'Łódzkie, Mazowsze...')?


----------



## b-b tomek

Proszę o dodanie tagu "Żywiec" do wątku [Bielsko-Biała i okolice] Okiem mieszkańca 

OK - m.el


----------



## Ogg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=3165

od postu 63289

Myślę, że dyskusję o pieszych, pasach i czerwonych światłach można przenieść do BRD lub Carmageddonu, bo kolejny wątek, w którym będzie na ten temat dyskusja to już chyba lekka przesada...


----------



## 625

MichalJ said:


> Przy okazji - czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć, dlaczego forum 'Infrastruktura drogowa' ma prawdziwe podfora ('Ukończone' i 'Petycje i akcje'), a fora wojewódzkie mają 'udawane' podfora (np. '» Warszawa' ma w nazwie '»', żeby było podobne do prawdziwego, ale nie jest to tak naprawdę podforum do 'Łódzkie, Mazowsze...')?


Bo muszę mieć wolny dzień na porobienie tego, a poza Tobą i mną, nikomu chyba nie przeszkadza. Ale mi też


----------



## bloniaq_s8

mi też.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Bardzo fajnie, że infra lotnicza i wodna zostały podzielone! :cheers2:


----------



## perdurabo

Też się cieszę z podziału ale czy można zamienić miejscami Przemysł | Technologia | Design z Infrastrukturą Wodną?


----------



## Mama Stiflera

admini!
czyscimy forum rosyjskie czy nie?


----------



## 625

Mama Stiflera said:


> admini!
> czyscimy forum rosyjskie czy nie?












żarty sobie robisz?


----------



## Mama Stiflera

^^
nie

skoro pojawiaja sie tam tresci niezgodne z regulaminem to dlaczego tego nie wyprostowac?
robią podobna oborę na forum Urban Ukraine
wiekszosc postow do wywalenia i pare brigow do rozdania
zglaszalem kilka razy i nic


----------



## 625

Zrobiłem Śląsk w indeksie, jak Drogową. Podoba się? 

@Mama: ale o czym w ogóle mówisz? Jakiś link?


----------



## Mama Stiflera

625 said:


> Zrobiłem Śląsk w indeksie, jak Drogową. Podoba się?
> 
> @Mama: ale o czym w ogóle mówisz? Jakiś link?


w tym temacie kilka stron wcześniej padła propozycja odrobaczenia SSC z ruskich trolli.
poziom wpisów rosyjskich forumowiczów jest po prostu na poziomie szamba.
jak zglaszasz to przez post report to maja to w dupie.
na Urban Ukraine adminem jest koles ktory nie reaguje


----------



## 625

Mama Stiflera said:


> w tym temacie kilka stron wcześniej padła propozycja odrobaczenia SSC z ruskich trolli.
> poziom wpisów rosyjskich forumowiczów jest po prostu na poziomie szamba.
> jak zglaszasz to przez post report to maja to w dupie.
> na Urban Ukraine adminem jest koles ktory nie reaguje


Nadal nie dałeś linka. A zaraz zaczyna się weekend.


----------



## mateusz.el

Chodzi o orel'a maksvel'a, co się udzielają w wątku - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662746&page=494 ?
Ja już nawet tego nie czytam, a ostatnio nie wchodzę tam. Dyskusja, jak pamiętam polega na "rozmowie" naszych ludźmi z orelem i "innymi turystami z rosyjskich działów", którzy mają swoje racje i je przedstawiają , a my Polacy to odbijamy. I tak wkoło.

....a co ma do tego Urban Ukraine? Co nas ukraińskie forumowe podwórko? Co tam się dzieje? Oczerniają Polskę?


----------



## chauffeur

mateusz.el said:


> Chodzi o orel'a maksvel'a,


Maksvel jest akurat w porządku. Nie zgadzam się z tezą, która pojawiła się ostatnio w wątku polsko-rosyjskim, jakoby maksvel miał "przykryć" orel'a, gdyż ten pierwszy udzielał się sporadycznie na długo przed orel'em - zapodając krótkie antyputinowskie posty, bądź linki.


> ....a co ma do tego Urban Ukraine? Co nas ukraińskie forumowe podwórko? Co tam się dzieje? Oczerniają Polskę?


UU nie śledzę, ale po lekturze rosyjskiego działu uważam, że pora by w końcu jakoś utemperować rosyjskich użytkowników. To co tam się wyrabia (czy raczej wyrabiało, gdy udzielali się tam polscy użytkownicy), się w głowie nie mieści. 
U nas była aferka, gdy użytkownikowi _decapitated_ grożono jego własnym nickiem - posypały się kary. A na rosyjskim forum obrażanie i groźby są normą. Normą są też multikonta. I nikt nie reaguje.


----------



## MichalJ

625 said:


> Zrobiłem Śląsk w indeksie, jak Drogową. Podoba się?


Podwójnie jest teraz - 'Katowice' raz pod Śląskiem i raz osobno.


----------



## Mama Stiflera

A dlaczego ma nas nie obchodzic?
Tak, rowniez obrazaja Polske i Polakow


----------



## bartek76

Chcecie wywołać wojenkę polsko-rosyjską pt kto da więcej banów?
Jeśli ktoś z zagranicy kogoś obraża na FPW to polscy modzi mogą go ukarać, ale włazić w zagraniczne subforum po to by tam porządki robić?


----------



## mateusz.el

My nie mamy możliwości moderowania zagranicznych działów.


----------



## bartek76

Ale dac briga czy bana chyba możecie? 
A admini chyba mogą moderować dowolny wątek...
Nie żebym namawiał wręcz przeciwnie, gdyż wtedy zaraz na fpw wejdzie rosyjski admin i zacznie się jazda


----------



## mateusz.el

Ciągle czekam na link, gdzie te dyskusje są na ukraińskim dziale.


----------



## barbapapa

Proponuję połączyć wątki Gdańsk_stocznie i Gdynia_stocznie. Część stoczni działa w obu miastach. Informacje, jak ta, pasują do dwóch wątków, a dublowanie nie ma sensu.


----------



## michael_siberia

Może po prostu "[Trójmiasto] Stocznie"?


----------



## Sławek

Wrócił po przerwie i już obraża:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137248712&postcount=1371


----------



## bloniaq_s8

proszę o usunięcie 4 ostatnich postów(#1371 i kolejne) i zakopanie ponowne wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137250203#post137250203


----------



## Stiggy

bartek76 said:


> Chcecie wywołać wojenkę polsko-rosyjską pt kto da więcej banów?
> Jeśli ktoś z zagranicy kogoś obraża na FPW to polscy modzi mogą go ukarać, ale włazić w zagraniczne subforum po to by tam porządki robić?


Racja, ale z drugiej strony na rosyjskim forum regulamin to wydmuszka. Ostatnio modzi użądzili tam taką szopkę, że była ankieta i dyskusja na 30 stron czy jednego użytownika-spamera zbanować czy nie. Linka niestety nie mam, bo temat na tyle im się wymknął spod kontroli, że nie tylko go zamknęli, ale jeszcze przenieśli na wewnętrzne forum moderatorskie. :nuts:


----------



## Grvl

Apeluję o zaktualizowanie pierwszego postu i wrzucenie do niego aktualnych wizek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595205


----------



## Czapka

Czy istnieje możliwość, żeby z wątku "[Bliski Wschód, Afryka Północna i Europa] Wojny, rewolucje, terroryzm" wyłączyć osobny temat "[Europa] terroryzm"? Bo po większych europejskich atakach terrorystycznych powstaje tam istny chaos, a wypowiedzi, dywagacji i kłótnie zaśmiecają ten, zwykle interesujący, wątek poświęcony sytuacji na Bliskim Wschodzie.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ktoś nawet założył podobny wątek. Modzi uznali jednak, że nie ma on sensu i go zamknęli.


----------



## Virgileq

Bo było 5 wątków do wypisywania "ciapaci".


----------



## Boro

Proszę o reakcję na sytuację w wątku: [Rosja / Eurazja] Polityka, ekonomia i stosunki polsko-rosyjskie [offtopic, trolling, ksenofobia = brig]. 

Ten wątek ma założeniu służyć do dyskusji na temat rosyjskiej polityki i gospodarki, tematów bardzo interesujących dla wielu uczestników tego forum. Tymczasem kilku rosyjskich userów wrzuca różne bzdury i kompletnie rozwala wątek. Zeby nie było, nie ma nic przeciwko rosyjskim userom, ale obecna sytuacja jest nie do przyjęcia.


----------



## Ring

Mam prośbę o połączenie dwóch warszawskich wątków o remontach:

*[Warszawa] Remonty przedwojennych kamienic *

oraz

*[Warszawa] Remonty zabytków i nowe pomniki *

Obecnie podowują one spory chaos, bo wiele osób nie wie do którego z tych wątków wrzucać zdjęcia wielu przedwojennych obiektów które ciężko sklasyfikować. Na ostatniej stronie tego wątku, wszyscy są zgodni, że oba wątki powinno się połączyć, tak jak ma to miejsce w przypadku innych miast. Potrzebny jest jeden wspólny wątek w którym będziemy wrzucać zdjęcia remontów kamienic, gmachów zabytkowych oraz innych przedwojennych obiektów.

Pytanie tylko jak nazwać nowy wątek. To już zależy od moderatora ale pojawiały się takie propozycje np:

[Warszawa] Remonty przedwojennych kamienic i innych zabytków
[Warszawa] Remonty budynków przedwojennych i zabytków
[Warszawa] Remonty zabytków
[Warszawa] Remonty budynków przedwojennych

itp

Z góry dziękuje


----------



## Kisciu

Czapka said:


> Czy istnieje możliwość, żeby z wątku "[Bliski Wschód, Afryka Północna i Europa] Wojny, rewolucje, terroryzm" wyłączyć osobny temat "[Europa] terroryzm"? Bo po większych europejskich atakach terrorystycznych powstaje tam istny chaos, a wypowiedzi, dywagacji i kłótnie zaśmiecają ten, zwykle interesujący, wątek poświęcony sytuacji na Bliskim Wschodzie.


Popieram. Analogicznie jak jest na DLMie, gdzie są dwa osobne wątki _Terrorism in Europe_, oraz _Confused Individuals of Iraq and the Levant - A Security Threat at Europe's Doorstep_


----------



## Bastian.

*Ring* a może takie coś: Remonty zabytków oraz przedwojennych budynków i budowli nie będących zabytkami.

A dlaczego tak, już wyjaśniam:
- remonty zabytków-remonty wszystkiego co według przepisów prawnych może być zabytkowe, budynki, ogrody, itd itp.
- remonty przedwojennych budynków-remonty budynków powstałych przed wojną.
- remonty budowli nie będących zabytkami-remonty takich obiektów jak pomniki, cmentarze, budowle sportowe, budowle obronne (forty) itd itp. Według przepisów są to budowle. Pod tą kategorię podpadały by budowle które są stare np. przedwojenne ale nie są zabytkowe.

A tu http://www.budnews.pl/budynek-budowla-obiekt-budowlany-definicja/ lista określająca co jest czym według prawa. Kierując się tą listą zaproponowałem powyższą nazwę dla wątku o którym piszesz.


----------



## Ogg

Nie wiem, nie znam się, ale czy to nie jest czasem polityka poza PHP?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137353308&postcount=1399


----------



## demmat

Bastian. said:


> *Ring* a może takie coś: Remonty zabytków oraz przedwojennych budynków i budowli nie będących zabytkami.
> 
> A dlaczego tak, już wyjaśniam:
> - remonty zabytków-remonty wszystkiego co według przepisów prawnych może być zabytkowe, budynki, ogrody, itd itp.
> - remonty przedwojennych budynków-remonty budynków powstałych przed wojną.
> - remonty budowli nie będących zabytkami-remonty takich obiektów jak pomniki, cmentarze, budowle sportowe, budowle obronne (forty) itd itp. Według przepisów są to budowle. Pod tą kategorię podpadały by budowle które są stare np. przedwojenne ale nie są zabytkowe.
> 
> A tu http://www.budnews.pl/budynek-budowla-obiekt-budowlany-definicja/ lista określająca co jest czym według prawa. Kierując się tą listą zaproponowałem powyższą nazwę dla wątku o którym piszesz.


Po co taka rozbudowana nazwa? IMO najprostsza jest najlepsza. "Remonty zabytków". Nie musimy się trzymać tego co jest objęte wpisem a co nie. W wątku "Dewastacje zabytków" wrzucane są informacje o budynkach, które nie są zabytkami rejestrowymi i nikomu to nie przeszkadza. Nie będzie nikomu przeszkadzało jak w wątku o remontach zabytków będą wrzucane informacje o remontach przedwojennych budynków niebędących zabytkami rejestrowymi. Szczególnie, że w większości będą spełniały kryteria ustawowe do bycia zabytkami.


----------



## Stiggy

Boro said:


> Proszę o reakcję na sytuację w wątku: [Rosja / Eurazja] Polityka, ekonomia i stosunki polsko-rosyjskie [offtopic, trolling, ksenofobia = brig].
> 
> Ten wątek ma założeniu służyć do dyskusji na temat rosyjskiej polityki i gospodarki, tematów bardzo interesujących dla wielu uczestników tego forum. Tymczasem kilku rosyjskich userów wrzuca różne bzdury i kompletnie rozwala wątek. Zeby nie było, nie ma nic przeciwko rosyjskim userom, ale obecna sytuacja jest nie do przyjęcia.


Cóż, był spokój dopóki kilka miesięcy temu nie pojawił się Orieł. Zakaz postowania dla niego w tym wątku (+wątek ukraiński i o relacjach polsko-ukraińskich) załatwiłby sprawę. Jak się czyta takie marne prowo jak tutaj albo te debilne wrzutki o Aleppo, to przecież jasne jest, że on to pisze na złość i tylko po to, żeby trollować i rozwalać wątek. Poza tym, inni Rosjanie o podobnych do jego poglądach wpadają do nas również głównie dzięki Oriełowi, bo ten przekleja na rosyjskie SSC czasem całe posty z naszego forum, albo wkleja linki z naszych dyskusji (nad tym to już się niestety nie da zapanować, ale fakt jest faktem). Brigi nic nie dadzą, bo dalej będzie robił to samo, banować też moim zdaniem nie ma sensu, bo się z niego zrobi męczennika. Zakaz postowania pod groźbą briga i byłby spokój.


----------



## broker

barbapapa said:


> Proponuję połączyć wątki Gdańsk_stocznie i Gdynia_stocznie. Część stoczni działa w obu miastach. Informacje, jak ta, pasują do dwóch wątków, a dublowanie nie ma sensu.





michael_siberia said:


> Może po prostu "[Trójmiasto] Stocznie"?



Poproszę o połączenie wątków. Te same stocznie działają w tej chwili w obu miastach.


----------



## BlazD

Ja wiem, że Święta itd, ale czy mógłby ktoś w końcu przeczyścić wątek polsko-rosyjski z trolli rosyjskich? Przecież tam odchodzą takie teksty:



orel2016 said:


> Ты зря опускаешься до подобных объяснений, Польша - это бедная страна. Большинство посетителей этого треда не имеют денег даже для путешествия в Калининград, не говоря уже о Москве или Санкт-Петербурге.
> Они уверен, что то что им рассказывает о России польская пропаганда - правда.
> 
> To nie zjeżdżaj do tych wyjaśnień, Polska to biedny kraj. Większość odwiedzających ten wątek nie mają pieniędzy nawet dla podróży w Kaliningrad, nie mówiąc już o Moskwie i Sankt-Petersburgu.
> Są one przekonany, że to, co im się mówi o Rosji polska propaganda - prawda.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137348370&postcount=10064



orel2016 said:


> Польские сепаратисты помешали. Если бы Варшава была наша, то рубль был бы главной мировой валютой)))
> 
> *Polscy* *separatyści* przeszkodziły. Gdyby W*arszawa była nasza*, to rubel był główną światową walutą)))


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137360615&postcount=10123

Poza tym kilku userów rosyjskich wątek uczyniło jakimś Dziennikiem Telewizyjnym wklejając przemówienia Putina z jakiejkolwiek okazji.

Przypominam, że w tytule wątku jest: offtopic, trolling, ksenofobia = brig.


----------



## dkzg

BlazD said:


> Ja wiem, że Święta itd, ale czy mógłby ktoś w końcu przeczyścić wątek polsko-rosyjski z trolli rosyjskich? Przecież tam odchodzą takie teksty:


Popieram! Pozwolę sobie jednocześnie zauważyć iż oni świąt teraz nie mają, więc nie trzeba z tej okazji okazywać miłosierdzia i zmniejszać kar.


----------



## michael_siberia

Powiem tak: gdzie mają się podziać ludziki z Rosji, jak nie w wątku o Rosji właśnie?


----------



## BlazD

michael_siberia said:


> Powiem tak: gdzie mają się podziać ludziki z Rosji, jak nie w wątku o Rosji właśnie?


Bądź łaskaw zauważyć, że nie chodzi o ludzików z Rosji, a trolli z Rosji. Różnica taka.

Nikt nie chce wprowadzenia zakazu pisania w tym wątku rosyjskim userom, tylko żeby trzymali się tytułu, czyli nie trollowali, nie offtopowali i nie pisali ksenofobicznie. Rozumiesz?


----------



## mateusz.el

Zrobiłem pobieżne porządki w wątku rosyjskim. Skasowałem ostatnie posty, po czym się zorientowałem, że to wszystko to zostało naklepane tylko dzisiaj. Na więcej kasowania nie mam za bardzo czasu. Póki co jest jak jest.

*orel2016* i *agents* - po 3 dni briga, tak więc na święta będzie chociaż spokój w wątku


----------



## BlazD

mateusz.el said:


> *orel2016* i *agents* - po 3 dni briga, tak więc na święta będzie chociaż spokój w wątku


Orel się chyba uchował, bo nadal pisze.


----------



## Stiggy

mateusz.el said:


> *orel2016* - po 3 dni briga, tak więc na święta będzie chociaż spokój w wątku


Jeśli nie dostanie zakazu postowania, to miną 3 dni i będzie dalej trollował i rozwalał wątek. Ile już tych brigów w ciągu pół roku aktywności w tym wątku wyłapał? 3 albo 4. Kwestią czasu jest kolejny i kolejny i kolejny...


----------



## Redzio

poll mi nie wyszedł, proszę o usunięcie  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1966838


----------



## Bastian.

*Uwaga, bardzo ważne!*

Proszę o skasowanie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1817567. Wątek przestał być aktualny, nie ma możliwości edytowania go przez co traci sens istnienia, moderatorzy też wątku nie edytują żeby był zawsze aktualny. Stworzyłem nowy wątek który zamierzam doglądać i edytować gdy zajdzie taka konieczność.

Nowy wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1966962 proszę przypiąć na górze działu warszawskiego


----------



## jaceq

mario1972, tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826430&page=23
i w kilku innych warszawskich wątkach. chyba zasłużył na ostrzeżenie


----------



## wojnest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137515559&postcount=10359

Sugeruję usunięcie tego postu skoro autor nie ma 100 postów.

A najlepiej coś więcej skoro ten pan ignoruje zasady. :troll:


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na 


> [Łódź] Dewastacja zabytków* i wyburzanie starej zabudowy*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=785326&page=210


----------



## Mama Stiflera

Oo znowu czukcza nadaje
W watku o administracji i Rosji


----------



## mateusz.el

Mama Stiflera said:


> Oo znowu czukcza nadaje
> W watku o administracji i Rosji


Już dawno po wszystkim.


----------



## Wojti

Dalej atakuje troll białoruski tym razem pod nazwą *Roranverratelren* w PHP.


----------



## panwalen

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560175

proszę o tag wrocław.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nauczcie tego pana liczyć do 100:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1216617


----------



## michael_siberia

michael_siberia said:


> Nauczcie tego pana liczyć do 100:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1216617


Ponawiam:









Ponadto proszę o weryfikację podpisu pod nickiem i sprawdzenie, czy to nie jest multikonciarz.


----------



## michael_siberia

Poproszę o tag *bytom*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795577


----------



## drugastrona

Wnoszę o karę dla użytkownika:



Danielewicz said:


> No to się Ciebie powinno tyczyć, bo władowujesz się do tematu, *pieprzysz bzdury i wnosisz gówno*. Zatem najlepiej nic nie pisz, jak masz wyśmiewać ludzi i mieć satysfakcję, że do kogoś się przywaliłeś czy napisałeś "blablabla". Wielce niekulturalnie od miłośnika peerelowskiej architektury.


Niestety, pewna grupka użytkowników (miłośników peerelowskiego modernizmu) robi chlew w wątku, a próby ucięcia przeze mnie bezsensownej i dość absurdalnej jak również niemerytoryczne dyskusji kończą się jak wyżej. Oskarżenie, że kogoś wyśmiewam, itp. oczywiście wyssane z palca, można przeczytać w wątku.


----------



## Danielewicz

O jak miło, właśnie miałem napisać skargę na Ciebie. Wnoszę o karę dla użytkownika drugastrona za notoryczne czepianie się poglądów innych użytkowników (odmiennych, niż jego) i usilne próby wywoływania awantur. Forum to nie stadion piłkarski. 

Zamiast wyrywać moją wypowiedź z kontekstu może wkleisz cały wątek, i popiszesz się na jakim poziomie dyskutujesz?

Ogólnie poziom wątku o wieżowcu w miejscu Emilii sięgnął dna.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549612&page=115


----------



## drugastrona

^^ A w jakim niby kontekście Twoje słowa, które wytłuściłem, są w wątkach merytorycznych akceptowane? Jesteś niekulturalny i wulgarny i należy Ci się odpowiednia kara. Na dodatek notorycznie kłamiesz na mój temat, nawet tutaj w księdze. Wszystkie posty są dostępne, moderator sobie przeczyta i wyrobi opinię na temat tego, kto chciał uciąć bezsensowną dyskusję, a kto był niekulturalny.


----------



## Danielewicz

^^Właśnie mam nadzieję, że po przeczytaniu Twoich wypocin wyrobi sobie na ich temat *odpowiednią opinię* i stosownie zareaguje.


----------



## xvbvcv

wietnamski spam
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137597513&postcount=4629


----------



## drugastrona

*Moich* wypocin :lol:



Danielewicz said:


> Muszę się zgodzić, śledząc genialne wpisy "borata" można się zdziwić, jak długo taki *pustogłowy troll* może smarować wpisy rodem forum.o2.pl.





Varsben said:


> No i Griffin ma za swoje: zamiast *zburzyć tę przerdzewiałą budę* od razu (a mieli do tego prawo), to wykazali maksimum dobrej woli, ponosząc duże dodatkowe koszty, i oto "nagroda".





wojnest said:


> Czytam niektóre posty i zastanawiam się czy ich autorzy chodzą do drugiej czy może do trzeciej klasy gimnazjum.





wojnest said:


> I 90% z nich wyglądało lepiej niż współczesne *gówno-galerie*.





wojnest said:


> Tak, tak. Bo taki Warsaw Spire jest architektonicznie lepszy niż Emlika. :nuts:
> 
> A Fiat Multipla jest ładniejszy od Fiata 125p.





Danielewicz said:


> Sorry, zabrzmiałeś tu jak *wujek Janusz z browarem* w ręce komentujący wiadomości przed telewizorem. :lol:





wojnest said:


> 111 użytkowników-*DEBILI* uważa że nawet DOBREJ architektury z okresu PRL NIE NALEŻY ratować.
> 
> Piszę debili bo tylko debil nie chce dobrej architektury.





Danielewicz said:


> Jak zawsze *drugastrona*, nie-modernista o równie gołębim sercu przychodzi i *opieprza* innych użytkowników . Popatrz na swoje posty kolego, przyganiał kocioł garnkowi.





hp7960 said:


> Z podobnym podejściem to architekturę Pniewskiego można nazwać "*ch*j, dupa i kamieni kupa*" a realizacje Lacherta i Szanajcy betonowo-szklanymi bunkrami pokrytych papą.
> 
> Rozumiem, że ociekająca sztucznym złotem Venecia Palace jest o niebo lepsza.





Danielewicz said:


> No to się Ciebie powinno tyczyć, bo władowujesz się do tematu, *pieprzysz bzdury i wnosisz gówno*. Zatem najlepiej nic nie pisz, jak masz wyśmiewać ludzi i mieć satysfakcję, że do kogoś się przywaliłeś czy napisałeś "blablabla". Wielce niekulturalnie od miłośnika peerelowskiej architektury.


No i post innego użytkownika, w którym bezczelnie zmienia moją wypowiedź w cytacie na "bla bla bla" (ale nie umiem zrobić cytatu w cytacie, więc nie wkleję). Te posty to oczywiście super merytoryczne treści godne naszego forum, nie to co moje "wypociny".


----------



## Danielewicz

Ojej, tylko, że wszystkie wypowiedzi, które wkleiłeś są odpowiedziami na idiotyczne posty w stylu "Emilia to blaszana buda i barak, jak w ogóle nie wiem, o co to całe halo, przecież to brzydki komunistyczny *blaszany* barak". Ale te wypowiedzi celowo pominąłeś, bo się z nimi zgadzasz, a nasze posty będące odpowiedziami na takie denne brednie bez argumentów wkleiłeś jako przykład spamu. 

Nie myślałeś o zmianie nicka na "jednostronny"?


----------



## wojnest

Nazwalem debilami użytkowników, którzy nie chcą obiektywnie dobrej architektury. Moim zdaniem jest to bardzo łagodne określenie.


A Pan "drugastrona" sprawia wrażenie tzw. "prawdziwego polaka" któremu cały PRL kojarzy się źle nawet jeśli chodzi o architekturę.

Z drugiej strony nie przywołał cytatu gdzie jakiś użytkownik sugeruje że ja jestem debilem więc kolega Danielewicz ma rację że nasz oponent ma mylną nazwę użytkownika.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Chodzi o kulturę wypowiedzi, a nie poglądy. Jakoś ja potrafię wyrażać się kulturalnie w temacie, nie używać wulgaryzmów, a Wy konsekwentnie robicie chlew w wątku swoimi wypowiedziami, ponadto co chwila sypiąc jakimiś insynuacjami wobec innych użytkowników. Przykład w poście powyżej. Tak się nie da dyskutować na poważnym forum. Prośba do moderatorów - ukróćcie ten festiwal chamstwa, braku kultury, wulgarności i insynuacji.


----------



## other_side

Ja to bym wnioskował o utworzenie politwątku służącego do dyskusji o kwestiach technicznych, bo w Bolanda-wątku nie ma sensu pisać nic innego oprócz bieżącej jazdy po PiSie.


----------



## arafat11

^^
widze,ze uderzylem celnie bo poza argumentami ad personam na nic wiecej Cie nie stac:lol:


----------



## Suseł

Maciek97 said:


> Ostatnie 10 stron wątku o USa
> bartek76 "nawet Pence będzie lepszy od Trumpa, jeśli coś wygląda jak g..., pachnie jak g..., zachowuje się jak g..., to najprawdopodobniej jest to g..."
> Eno "Trump bedzie wisial na szyji GOP jak deska sedesowa"
> Blazd "on ma niekontrolowane podrygi wskazujące, że mózg nie ma połączenia z ręką podpisującą"
> Suseł "Przecież ten pajac się z nich śmieje"
> ixs "glownym postulatem blondyny"
> bartek76 "impeachmentu trumpiszona"
> Coolper "Dzisiaj w TokFm słyszałem że Trampek"
> 
> 
> Czy to wszystko nie podpada pod hate speech wzgledem jednego człowieka? Na forum mamy zasady że za przekręcenie nicku grozi ban ALE wymyslanie kolejnych inwektyw dotyczacych Trumpa jest już jak najbardziej OK.
> Ja rozumiem że to przechodzi w PHP ale inne wątki chyba powinny kierowac się jakimis bardziej normalnymi zasadami. Jesli nie to przynajmniej skonczcie na przyszłośc z gadaniem o "elitarnym" forum.


Na pewno panu Trumpowi zrobiłoby się bardzo przykro, gdyby to przeczytał i mógłby się załamać. ;-( Przecież żadnymi swoimi słowami i czynami nie zasłużył sobie na takie słowa, prawda?

Misuhhh został zbanowany gdzieś w połowie zeszłego roku, a data rejestracji techno_impacta to wrzesień '16. Ich posty są do siebie bardzo podobne, dlatego poprosiłem moderatorów o sprawdzenie, czy to nie są emanacje jednej i tej samej osoby, tym bardziej, że misuhhh już jednego dubla miał. Nie wiem, na jak długo został zbanowany i czy posiadanie oraz korzystanie z multikonta jest zakazane, jeżeli zrezygnowało się z używania pierwszego, bo nigdy nie miałem tu bana ani dwóch kont jednocześnie. Ale tak czy siak, nieładnie jest robić sztuczny tłok, tym bardziej, że nawet tutaj nie trzeba, choć to nie wykop. :troll:

I skończcie już z tym popłakiwaniem, że to są ataki za poglądy, bo to żałosne. Wiecznie, kurka, pokrzywdzeni i zapłakani, kiedy wymaga się od nich (zwolenników pewnych opcji politycznych) minimum poszanowania dla ogólnie przyjętych zasad.


----------



## techno_impact

A można jakiś przykład skoro mnie pomawiasz o multi bądź o czyjąś działalność?


----------



## arafat11

Suseł;138053340 said:


> I skończcie już z tym popłakiwaniem, że to są ataki za poglądy, bo to żałosne. Wiecznie, kurka, pokrzywdzeni i zapłakani, kiedy wymaga się od nich (zwolenników pewnych opcji politycznych) minimum poszanowania dla ogólnie przyjętych zasad.


hmm o poszanowaniu zasad najglosniej krzycza Ci, ktorzy je łamia bo przeciez nazwanie prezydenta Komorowskiego Bronkiem to obraza majestatu, osmieszenie Polski za granica i koniec wszystkiego a nazwanie ch... prezydenta Dudy to normalna rzecz bo mu sie nalezy:bash:
i tak jest ze wszystkimrawica to mowa nienawisci,ale user wyzywajacy wszystkich na prawo od gowna, ch... czy k... to czlonek elity zatroskanej o kraj, prawo i demokracje...żałosnehno:


----------



## Maciek97

Suseł;138053340 said:


> kiedy wymaga się od nich (zwolenników pewnych opcji politycznych) minimum poszanowania dla ogólnie przyjętych zasad.


Tylko tyle i az tyle. 
MINIMUM poszanowania dla ogólnie przyjętych zasad.


----------



## Realista_KR

> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...800703&page=41
> 
> Dyskusja zeszła ze smogu na tematy historyczne. Proponuję przeniesienie lub usunięcie.


Ponawiam prośbę o wyczyszczenie dyskusji od postu nr 811 do ~855. Jak nie, to będziemy dalej zaśmiecać dyskusję wątkami historycznymi.


----------



## _koriat_

Narobili my bałaganu w wątku o zabytkach Wiślicy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=684066&page=9
posty począwszy od #161 dobrze by było przenieść tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=547351&page=3&highlight=krakw

lub ewentualnie tu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623371&page=20


----------



## demoos

Nie wiem czy to dobre miejsce ale lepszego nie znam.

Czy jest polski admin, ktory moze podmienic hurtowo adres w tagu ?

Chodzi o podmiane xyz.pl na xzy.com, aby zdjecia i linki dzialaly.

Nie wiem czy odzyskam domene, na ktorej kilku userow, u mnie na serwerze wrzucalo rozne pliki/zdjecia na tutejsze forum.


----------



## 625

demoos said:


> Nie wiem czy to dobre miejsce ale lepszego nie znam.
> 
> Czy jest polski admin, ktory moze podmienic hurtowo adres w tagu ?
> 
> Chodzi o podmiane xyz.pl na xzy.com, aby zdjecia i linki dzialaly.
> 
> Nie wiem czy odzyskam domene, na ktorej kilku userow, u mnie na serwerze wrzucalo rozne pliki/zdjecia na tutejsze forum.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Mogę zrobić tylko taki edit, jak Ty.


----------



## demoos

Dzieki za odpowiedz


----------



## noclab

Proszę o rozważenie propozycji nadania KaeSowi (lub innemu użytkownikowi siedzącemu często w wątkach "wschodnich" uprawnień moderatorskich, aby jeszcze szybciej reagować na popisy haploczukczy. Taki mod śledzący często te wątki być może szybciej zauważy trolla niż inni moderatorzy lub zdąży go w porę ubić zanim inni użytkownicy zdążą o tym powiadomić w księdze. Można też ewentualnie ograniczyć zasięg działań takiego "Wostocznego Moderatora" jedynie do wybranych wątków/działów.


----------



## demoos

Na jednym z forow jest to rozwiazane tak, ze zostalo zrobionych kilka kont moderatorow na poszczegolne dzialy, dostep do nich maja uzytkownicy, ktorzy sporo sie udzielaja, niekoniecznie co sa grzeczni. Sa od tego aby kasowac trolli i spamerow, grozby karalne, ujawnianie uzytkownikow etc najszybciej jak sie da. Post idzie do ukrycia, wpis o podjetym dzialaniu laduje w specjalnym temacie a pozniej moderator/admin to weryfikuje


----------



## DerMartini

Pytanie: toczy się kwestia podziału terytorialnego Warszawy i okolic. Przeglądając dział Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka, nie mogę znaleźć dawnego wątku o podziale terytorialnym kraju. Gdzie się podział?


----------



## michael_siberia

Zmienił nazwę, jeśli dobrze pamiętam.


----------



## pmaciej7

[Administracja publiczna] Podział terytorialny kraju

I w ogóle to robi się tak: Wchodzisz do działu, u dołu strony w ramce _Display Options_ zmieniasz _From the Last Month_ na _From the Beginning_, naciskasz _Show Threads_ i wyświetlają się wszystkie wątki.


----------



## Asinus

Można też łatwo posłużyć się tagami w szukaniu właściwego wątku, które staram się ujednolicać. W tym przypadku - tag "administracja". Można by do niego wejść na przykład przez ostatnio popularne, wiec podbite na górę strony, wątki o podziale Mazowsza. Po wejściu w ten tag ukazują się wszystkie wątki dotyczące tematu administracji publicznej.


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę o skasowanie postów od 70 do końca w tym wątku.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1891345&page=4


Zrobione - m.el


----------



## bloniaq_s8

prośba o dopisanie do pierwszego posta pod ostatnim zdjęciem link do kamerki live:



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480240" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## noclab

Prośba o przeniesienie wątku do działu infrastruktury drogowej:

[Białystok-Supraśl] Droga wojewódzka nr 676


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Przeniesione, z trochę edytowaną nazwą 



bloniaq_s8 said:


> prośba o dopisanie do pierwszego posta pod ostatnim zdjęciem link do kamerki live:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480240" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>




" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## bloniaq_s8

myślałem o innym miejscu, ale Twój pomysł jest lepszy  Dzięki :cheers:


----------



## xvbvcv

Język...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138128035&postcount=119


----------



## dkzg

Język, język, bo ileż można słuchać zdartej płyty o Niemczech jako przykładzie dla decentralizacji Polski?


----------



## xvbvcv

Rozumiem, ale emocje wypada trzymać na wodzy.
Zachowajmy poziom na forum.


----------



## Petr

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1963466&page=4

na:

[Śródmieście] Hotel Puro - Widok 5/7/9


bo Śródmieście to spora dzielnica.


----------



## Offspring

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138149109#post138149109

^^ Proszę o posprzątanie niczego nie wnoszącej pyskówki.

przeczyszczone - pm7


----------



## notdot

Prośba o przeczyszczenie tematu na co najmniej kilkunastu ostatnich stronach
[Kraków/Małopolska] Walka ze smogiem
z reklam filtrów i nawilżaczy


----------



## pavvel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1949487&page=25
Prośba o posprzątanie. Komuś się za bardzo emoty spodobały.


----------



## k%

notdot said:


> Prośba o przeczyszczenie tematu na co najmniej kilkunastu ostatnich stronach
> [Kraków/Małopolska] Walka ze smogiem
> z reklam filtrów i nawilżaczy


uważam, że to się jednak przyda.

sam po tegorocznej zimie i gdy stuka mi 31 wiosna poczułem 1 raz jak śmierdzi smog i jak może siąść na zmęczone życiem płuca.

do niedawna nawet nie wiedziałem, że jest coś takiego jak oczyszczać powietrza, a do następnej zimy muszę w coś solidnego zainwestować 

Lepiej ciesz się z mojej przemiany bo sam byłem jednym z przeciwników tego pierwszego tematu smogowego na FPW jako zły PR i chciałem go zamykać


----------



## demoos

^^

https://daniel.fenert.pl/oczyszczacz_powietrza.html

Polecam YT, wiele filmow z DIY


----------



## Suseł

Czy mógłby ktoś utworzyć wątek o stosunkach Polska-Benelux w forum 640 lub czy mogę ja to zrobić?


----------



## demmat

Jeżeli czujesz potrzebę utworzenia takiego wątku, to zakładaj. Każdy może założyć wątek.


----------



## wojnest

del


----------



## wojnest

del


----------



## demmat

Uprzejmie proszę o dodanie w poniżej wskazanych wątkach tagów.

- w wątku [Praga Południe] Inwestycje tagów: *grochów*, *kamionek*, *gocław*;
- w wątku [Praga Południe] Przebudowa kompleksu Sinfonii Varsovii tagów: *praga południe*, *kamionek*;
- w wątku [Praga Południe] Nowy budynek w miejscu Universamu "Grochów" [w budowie] tagów: *praga południe*, *grochów*. 

Edit: Jeszcze jeden wątek z tagami do dodania
- w wątku [Praga Południe] Wieżowiec mieszkalny Aura Sky [86 m] [w budowie] tagów: *witolin*, *grochów*.

Z góry dziękuję.

Zrobione - m.el


----------



## techno_impact

Szanowny Mod-team - proszę o reakcję gdyż jestem ciągle pomawiany o multi bądź podszywanie się po jakieś konto/użytkownika czy czyjeś poglądy których nie mogę zweryfikować.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138226746&postcount=31543


ixs said:


> Oj misiuhhhh(reborn x2) - a moze po prostu prowokowal nawijaniem po allahu akbarsku? Zamiast zachowywac sie jak czlowiek i w Polsce uzywac polskiego?


----------



## ixs

Jezeli nie jestes misiuhhh to bardzo przepraszam, juz nie bede 
Ale zbieznosc pogladow, sposobu pisania, daty rejestracji czy subskrybowanych watkow jest wrecz niesamowita.


----------



## techno_impact

A można prosić o jakieś materiały, wstukałem w forumową wyszukiwarkę i znalazłem tam posty w działach budowlanych wiec pewnie nie o to chodzi.
Przypisujecie mi poglądy kogoś a nie mogę ich zweryfikować - nie jest to fajna rzecz. 
Poglądy prawicowe czy konserwatywne uważasz, że są na tyle marginalne, że osoby które je podzielają można wymienić na palcach dwóch rąk?
Subskrywowanych wątków? Przeglądam w zasadzie całe forum w miarę czasu więc będziesz mi wypominał przeglądanie tego?
Tak jak pisałem wyżej, pomawiacie mnie o multi czy coś tam a sam nie mogę się zapoznać z tymi treściami.


----------



## arafat11

ixs said:


> Jezeli nie jestes misiuhhh to bardzo przepraszam, juz nie bede
> Ale zbieznosc pogladow, sposobu pisania, daty rejestracji czy subskrybowanych watkow jest wrecz niesamowita.


wzruszyles mnie tym,ze nie bedziesz juz pomawial jakiegos usera o bycie kolejnym wcieleniem innego, ale zastanawia mnie co innego: a mianowicie czy masz jakies problemy ze zrozumieniem jezyka polskiego? pytam bo kilka dni temu zalajkowales post, gdzie pytano sie o konto techno_impacta:


Suseł;138034673 said:


> Mam małą prośbę do moderatorów: czy moglibyście swoimi sposobami sprawdzić, czy techno_impact jest emanacją misuhha, o co zaczynam to konto podejrzewać? Z góry dzięki.


I MOD NIE POTWIERDZIL TYCH REWELACJI WIEC DLACZEGO W DALSZYM CIAGU NAZYWASZ GO MISIUHHH?


----------



## ixs

nie zaszkodzi jeszcze raz sprawdzic, moze przez nieuwage zalogowal sie bez proxy czy cos


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1974942
Proszę o tag "Bydgoszcz" i "dworzec".




Ok.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Witam. Prosze o zrobienie ankiety wielokrotnego wyboru w tym watku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018599&page=12




> Z jakimi postulatami dotyczacymi planowania przestrzennego w mieście się zgadzasz? [Ankieta wielokrotnego wyboru, *zanim zaznaczysz, przeczytaj rozwinięcie*]
> 
> 1.zakaz wyznaczania miejsc parkingowych wokół budynku (poza miejscami dla osób niepełnosprawnych) [szczegóły]
> 
> 2.zakaz grodzenia terenu należącego do budynku i utrudniania komunikacji w ciągach pieszych
> 
> 3.Utrzymanie docelowego przeznaczenia pod zabudowe mieszkalna wielorodzinna na terenie ogródków działkowych przy Toruńskiej, zmiany dot. zabudowy.[szczegóły]
> 
> 4.dopuszczenie wyższej zabudowy na osiedlach mieszkaniowych (Górzyskowo, Szwederowo, Bartodzieje) oraz zabudowy mieszkaniowej w okolicach centrum
> 
> 5.preferowanie zabudowy mieszkaniowej w okolicach linii tramwajowych i tras autobusów miejskich [lokalizacje]
> 
> 6.nowy plan zagospodarowania dla okolic Dworca Głównego i pętli Rycerska[szczegóły]
> 
> 7.kąpieliska w dzielnicach rezydencjonalnych Bydgoszczy (zachodnia część miasta - Czyżkówko, Jachcice, Piaski, Smukała)
> 
> 8.kładki wzmacniajace relacje między osiedlami graniczącymi przez wodę.
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 9.przyjęcie PZP dla obszaru Brdy od Mostu Pomorskiego do Brdyujścia
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 10.zagospodarowanie pod zabudowę mieszkaniową terenów na Okolu i Jachcicach wzdłuż Brdy
> 
> 11.ograniczenia dotyczące maksymalnej zabudowy działki poprzez wymuszenie większych odległości między budynkami i rozdzielanie ich terenem zielonym
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 12.dopuszczenie wysokiej zabudowy na działkach położonych przy Rondzie Jagiellonów, terenie Pasamonu, Jagiellońskiej (warsztaty Policji), dworca PKS, terenie po Befanie
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 13.stworzenie nowych parków i adaptacja zaniedbanych skwerów
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 14.natychmiastowa rewitalizacja bulwarów na odcinku Most Pomorski - Most Bernardyński
> 
> 15.zwiększenie uprawnień Rady Estetyki i poszerzenie jej grona o osoby z MPU, architektów. [szczegóły]
> 
> 16.dopuszczenie wyższej zabudowy w Śródmieściu - przede wszystkim jako budynki dominujące na rogach ulic.
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 17.zmiana dopuszczalnych zasad zagospodarowania terenów w obrębie śródmieścia
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 18.dopuszczenie terenów pod zabudowę jednorodzinną w granicach miasta ze specjalnymi warunkami
> [lokalizacje]
> 
> 19.przeznaczenie terenu w okolicach ronda ONZ w Fordonie oraz osiedla Olimpijczyków na biura i budynki mieszkalne powyżej 4 kondygnacji - zacieśnianie zabudowy Fordonu
> 
> 20.dopuszczenie zabudowy na terenie kampusu WSG do 8 pięter
> 
> 21.zarezerwowanie w planach miejsca na korytarze schodzące do rzeki
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 22.zmiana planów zagospodarowania dotyczących obszaru Bydgoszcz Wschód
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 23.pozostawienie nad Brdą pasa zieleni służącego do rekreacji (preferowana zabudowa w oddaleniu od Brdy)
> 
> 24.zlecenie realizacji jednego z planów zagospodarowania przestrzennego zespołowi spoza Bydgoszczy w celu zapewnienia konkurencyjności wobec MPU
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 25.zakaz stawiania zabudowy wielorodzinnej poza obszarem centrum, w miejscach do których nie można dojechać drogą utwardzoną


----------



## Michał Ch.

Za długie (opcje 3, 4, 7, 11, 12, 16, 19, 23, 24, 25).


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Ok, jasne, skróciłem wskazane punkty, czy teraz ok, czy jeszcze jakiś za długi?



> Z jakimi postulatami dotyczacymi planowania przestrzennego w mieście się zgadzasz? [Ankieta wielokrotnego wyboru, *zanim zaznaczysz, przeczytaj rozwinięcie*]
> 
> 1.zakaz wyznaczania miejsc parkingowych wokół budynku (poza miejscami dla osób niepełnosprawnych) [szczegóły]
> 
> 2.zakaz grodzenia terenu należącego do budynku i utrudniania komunikacji w ciągach pieszych
> 
> 3.Zmiany dot. możliwości zabudowy terenie ogródków działkowych przy Toruńskiej.[szczegóły]
> 
> 4.dopuszczenie wyższej zabudowy na osiedlach mieszkaniowych [lokalizacje] oraz zabudowy mieszkaniowej w okolicach centrum
> 
> 5.preferowanie zabudowy mieszkaniowej w okolicach linii tramwajowych i tras autobusów miejskich [lokalizacje]
> 
> 6.nowy plan zagospodarowania dla okolic Dworca Głównego i pętli Rycerska[szczegóły]
> 
> 7.kąpieliska w dzielnicach rezydencjonalnych Bydgoszczy [lokalizacje]
> 
> 8.kładki wzmacniajace relacje między osiedlami graniczącymi przez wodę.
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 9.przyjęcie PZP dla obszaru Brdy od Mostu Pomorskiego do Brdyujścia
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 10.zagospodarowanie pod zabudowę mieszkaniową terenów na Okolu i Jachcicach wzdłuż Brdy
> 
> 11.ograniczenia dotyczące maksymalnej zabudowy działki
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 12.dopuszczenie wysokiej zabudowy na działkach położonych przy głównych ulicach miasta
> [szczegóły i lokalizacje]
> 
> 13.stworzenie nowych parków i adaptacja zaniedbanych skwerów
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 14.natychmiastowa rewitalizacja bulwarów na odcinku Most Pomorski - Most Bernardyński
> 
> 15.zwiększenie uprawnień Rady Estetyki i poszerzenie jej grona o osoby z MPU, architektów. [szczegóły]
> 
> 16.dopuszczenie wyższej zabudowy w Śródmieściu
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 17.zmiana dopuszczalnych zasad zagospodarowania terenów w obrębie śródmieścia
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 18.dopuszczenie terenów pod zabudowę jednorodzinną w granicach miasta ze specjalnymi warunkami
> [lokalizacje]
> 
> 19.przeznaczenie terenu w okolicach ronda ONZ oraz osiedla Olimpijczyków na biura i mieszkaniówkę powyżej 4 kondygnacji
> 
> 20.dopuszczenie zabudowy na terenie kampusu WSG do 8 pięter
> 
> 21.zarezerwowanie w planach miejsca na korytarze schodzące do rzeki
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 22.zmiana planów zagospodarowania dotyczących obszaru Bydgoszcz Wschód
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 23.pozostawienie nad Brdą pasa zieleni służącego do rekreacji [szczegóły]
> 
> 24.zlecenie realizacji jednego z PZP zespołowi spoza Bydgoszczy w celu zapewnienia konkurencyjności wobec MPU
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 25.zakaz stawiania zabudowy wielorodzinnej poza centrum, w miejscach w których brak drogi utwardzonej


----------



## Michał Ch.

Maksymalnie 100 znaków. Za długie 4, 19, 24, 25.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Powinno być już ok, dzieki



> Z jakimi postulatami dotyczacymi planowania przestrzennego w mieście się zgadzasz? [Ankieta wielokrotnego wyboru, *zanim zaznaczysz, przeczytaj rozwinięcie*]
> 
> 1.zakaz wyznaczania miejsc parkingowych wokół budynku (poza miejscami dla osób niepełnosprawnych) [szczegóły]
> 
> 2.zakaz grodzenia terenu należącego do budynku i utrudniania komunikacji w ciągach pieszych
> 
> 3.Zmiany dot. możliwości zabudowy terenie ogródków działkowych przy Toruńskiej.[szczegóły]
> 
> 4.dopuszczenie wyższej zabudowy na osiedlach mieszkaniowych [lokalizacje] i mieszkaniówki w centrum
> 
> 5.preferowanie zabudowy mieszkaniowej w okolicach linii tramwajowych i tras autobusów miejskich [lokalizacje]
> 
> 6.nowy plan zagospodarowania dla okolic Dworca Głównego i pętli Rycerska[szczegóły]
> 
> 7.kąpieliska w dzielnicach rezydencjonalnych Bydgoszczy [lokalizacje]
> 
> 8.kładki wzmacniajace relacje między osiedlami graniczącymi przez wodę.
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 9.przyjęcie PZP dla obszaru Brdy od Mostu Pomorskiego do Brdyujścia
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 10.zagospodarowanie pod zabudowę mieszkaniową terenów na Okolu i Jachcicach wzdłuż Brdy
> 
> 11.ograniczenia dotyczące maksymalnej zabudowy działki
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 12.dopuszczenie wysokiej zabudowy na działkach położonych przy głównych ulicach miasta
> [szczegóły i lokalizacje]
> 
> 13.stworzenie nowych parków i adaptacja zaniedbanych skwerów
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 14.natychmiastowa rewitalizacja bulwarów na odcinku Most Pomorski - Most Bernardyński
> 
> 15.zwiększenie uprawnień Rady Estetyki i poszerzenie jej grona o osoby z MPU, architektów. [szczegóły]
> 
> 16.dopuszczenie wyższej zabudowy w Śródmieściu
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 17.zmiana dopuszczalnych zasad zagospodarowania terenów w obrębie śródmieścia
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 18.dopuszczenie terenów pod zabudowę jednorodzinną w granicach miasta ze specjalnymi warunkami
> [lokalizacje]
> 
> 19.przeznaczenie okolic ronda ONZ i osiedla Olimpijczyków na biura i mieszkaniówkę ponad 3p
> 
> 20.dopuszczenie zabudowy na terenie kampusu WSG do 8 pięter
> 
> 21.zarezerwowanie w planach miejsca na korytarze schodzące do rzeki
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 22.zmiana planów zagospodarowania dotyczących obszaru Bydgoszcz Wschód
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 23.pozostawienie nad Brdą pasa zieleni służącego do rekreacji [szczegóły]
> 
> 24.zlecenie realizacji jednego z PZP zespołowi spoza miasta
> [szczegóły]
> 
> 25.zakaz mieszkaniówki poza centrum, w miejscach w których brak drogi utwardzonej


----------



## Suseł

Czy moderatorzy w ogóle sprawdzili ewentualny związek między kontem misu+ileś tam h oraz techno_impact i mogliby się do tego jakoś odnieść? Zanim techno_impact zacznie płakać, że znowu jest prześladowany za konserwatywne poglądy, to przypomnę, że nie jest jedynym na tym forum, który takie reprezentuje, a jakoś nikt nie jest mylony z misuhem, nikt nie ma takiej zbieżności w stylu pisania i aktywnościach, szczególnie w f=640.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ponadto lajki i aktywność w innych wątkach (tych merytorycznych) dziwnie się zbiegają z aktywnościami obu kont "misuhhh".


----------



## szuja

Proszę o tag: Żywiec
wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971115
Z góry dzięki.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

proszę o usunięcie postów od #149 i ponowne zakopanie wątku do momentu jakiś informacji
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138280922#post138280922


----------



## techno_impact

Suseł;138280113 said:


> Czy moderatorzy w ogóle sprawdzili ewentualny związek między kontem misu+ileś tam h oraz techno_impact i mogliby się do tego jakoś odnieść? Zanim techno_impact zacznie płakać, że znowu jest prześladowany za konserwatywne poglądy, to przypomnę, że nie jest jedynym na tym forum, który takie reprezentuje, a jakoś nikt nie jest mylony z misuhem, nikt nie ma takiej zbieżności w stylu pisania i aktywnościach, szczególnie w f=640.


Kolejny raz zapytam. Można prosić o jakieś materiały dydaktyczne na podstawie których ponownie takie pomówienia występują? Kolejny raz wytyka mi się zbieżność z jakimś użytkownikiem i kolejny raz nie mam się do czego odnieść.
Styl pisania - skoro powołujesz to pewnie masz jakiś materiał porównawczy. Jak nie chcesz oficjalnie przedstawić to proszę wysłać w prywatnej wiadomości.


----------



## pmaciej7

No dobra, wystarczy tych głupot.

techno_impact - multikonto - ban


----------



## bartek76

Serio to był misuhhh?


----------



## BlazD

Podobieństwa między techno a misuhhem były uderzające, ale na serio myślałem, że nie można być tak naiwnym, żeby trzeci raz zachowywać się tak samo.:uh:


----------



## pmaciej7

bartek76 said:


> Serio to był misuhhh?


Serio. 

Charakterystyczny styl pisarski, zainteresowania forumowe i IP nie kłamią.


----------



## ixs

BlazD said:


> Podobieństwa między techno a misuhhem były uderzające, ale na serio myślałem, że nie można być tak naiwnym, żeby trzeci raz zachowywać się tak samo.:uh:


jezeli za drugim razem przez tyle czasu wystarczal kamuflaz pod zupelnie nic nie zdradzajacym nikiem... misiuhhh_reborn... to w sumie po co sie wysilac? :lol:
ale faktycznie dobry agent... zeby jeszcze samemu przyjsc do ksiegi, ze go pomawiaja... :nuts:


----------



## BlazD

ixs said:


> jezeli za drugim razem przez tyle czasu wystarczal kamuflaz pod zupelnie nic nie zdradzajacym nikiem... misiuhhh_reborn... to w sumie po co sie wysilac? :lol:


No nie do końca. OIDP to kilku userów (w tym ja) zgłaszaliśmy multikonto po około tygodniu od momentu, w którym misiuhhh_reborn zaczął pisać posty. Prośbę o przyjrzeniu się ponawialiśmy kilkukrotnie. W końcu zbanował go k%, pisząc przy tym, że myślał, iż któryś z modów się temu przyjrzał, ale problemów nie widział, a okazało się, że żaden z modów się tym nie zajął.


----------



## ixs

faktycznie... juz pamietam. sorry.


----------



## bartek76

ixs said:


> ale faktycznie dobry agent... zeby jeszcze samemu przyjsc do ksiegi, ze go pomawiaja... :nuts:


Najciemniej pod latarnią... do czasu


----------



## Suseł

Pomyśleć, że kablował na mnie w księgach (i to skutecznie), że niby trolluję.


----------



## pmaciej7

sylvi91 said:


> Prowadzę pracę na swoją własną teorią naukową, która jest jeszcze nieukończona.


To jak już ją ukończysz, a w dodatku będziesz legitymował się stopniem naukowym doktora habilitowanego, to ją nam przedstawisz. 

Poza tym to był bełkot, a nie teoria naukowa, czy cokolwiek, co stanowiłoby zaczątek teorii.


----------



## dkzg

dkzg said:


> Proszę o dodanie tagów do tematu:
> lubuskie, inwestycje, zielona góra, centrum przesiadkowe


Prośbę ponawiam.


----------



## morcair

Proszę o zdjęcie tagów "wrocław" z wątków:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616850
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510119
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585122

Te wątki regularnie wyskakują mi przy przeglądaniu tagu "wrocław", chociaż prawie nigdy nie ma w nich nic wrocławskiego.

Dziękuję.


----------



## Cezman

pmaciej7 said:


> nie teoria naukowa, czy cokolwiek, co stanowiłoby zaczątek teorii.


ok


----------



## Lahcim nitup

poproszę o dodanie tagu *katowice* w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1824111


----------



## michael_siberia

Proszę się przyjrzeć ostatniej działalności tego pana:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1307772

Jak dla mnie to rasowy troll.


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523743&page=774
Czy w tym kraju wszystko musi wiązać się z polityką? To jest chore. Wnoszę o skasowanie wszystkiego po moim poście (bo mój jest fajny i mam 3 lajki).


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ ale wiesz co oznacza skrót PHP?


----------



## arafat11

^^
^^
Przeciez przeniesiono posty do dzialu PHP...gdzie problem? natomiast takie kwiatki:


> "żołnierzom" wyklętym zaproponuj dół kloaczny żeby można było w odpowiedni sposób uczcić ich pamięć...


powinny byc usuniete a autor pouczonyhno:


----------



## mateusz.el

Din Sevenn said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523743&page=774
> Czy w tym kraju wszystko musi wiązać się z polityką? To jest chore. Wnoszę o skasowanie wszystkiego po moim poście (bo mój jest fajny i mam 3 lajki).


PHP -> polityczny hyde park
Miejsce idealne i jedyne słuszne do tego typu dyskusji.




> Wnoszę o skasowanie wszystkiego po moim poście (bo mój jest fajny i mam 3 lajki)


3 lajki, to tyle co nic, dla mnie nie jest fajny :troll:


----------



## potwo-or

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138507249&postcount=1585 I 3 odpowiedzi na niego w kosz.


----------



## Hekus

Proszę o dodanie tagów: "toruń, torun" do tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1978099

dodane - pm7


----------



## dkzg

^^
Czy ja też mogę prosić?


> dkzg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proszę o dodanie tagów do tematu:
> lubuskie, inwestycje, zielona góra, centrum przesiadkowe
> 
> 
> 
> Prośbę ponawiam.
Click to expand...


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ zrobione


----------



## Cezman

Dość narzekania na forum! Polska jest piękna, a ludzie są życzliwi. Dlatego rozpocząłem dwa nowe wątki (pomysł do negocjacji tu lub na priv):




> *[Europejczyk na drodze] Wątek o tym co nam się podoba na polskich drogach [narzekania => Carmageddon]
> *
> Niniejszy wątek powstał w związku z powstaniem takich wątków, jak: „Carmageddon”, „Bezpieczeństwo Ruchu Drogowego” i „Parkowanie w Mieście”. Powyższe wątki piętnują głupotę kierowców (zresztą słusznie). Wszystko jest w szczytnym celu, ale takie nagromadzenie głupoty wypacza opinię o polskich kierowcach. Skoro wszyscy kierowcy są burakami, kim w takim razie są nagrywający te głupoty (skoro wszyscy to wszyscy)? To prowadzi do absurdu. Dlatego w tym wątku można wklejać dobre przykłady, co w konsekwencji może edukować innych kierowców (a o to nam przecież chodzi).
> 
> Przepuściłeś staruszkę na pasach? Wpuściłeś pojazd wjeżdżający z bocznej uliczki? Nagrałeś to? W takim razie ten wątek jest dla Ciebie. Pisz śmiało i wstawiaj filmiki. Razem przełammy stereotyp o polskim kierowcy.
> 
> Do narzekania są inne wątki. Tak mi dopomóż Moderator, Administrator i wszyscy Święci.
> 
> Szerokości.



+




> *[Polska]Nowe na nasadzenia [wątek pozytywny, zdjęcia + dyskusje, narzekania gdzie indziej]*
> 
> Niniejszy wątek powstał w związku z dyskusją o wycince drzew na prywatnych posesjach. Zostawiamy temat wycinki drzew innym wątkom (np. PHP, Powietrze…). W tym wątku wstawiamy zdjęcia i filmiki z nowych nasadzeń. Można dyskutować o tym co i gdzie sadzić. Generalnie pokazujemy Polskę pozytywną, dbającą o jakość środowiska w swojej okolicy.
> 
> Posadziłeś własne drzewo? Nagrałaś filmik lub zrobiłeś zdjęcia? Chcesz się pochwalić jaki jesteś „Eko”? Materiał wstawiaj śmiało! To nie Ty sadziłeś, ale zrobiłeś zdjęcia? Nic nie szkodzi. Witamy w wątku. Nie zrobiłeś nawet zdjęć, ale pożyczyłeś je od kogoś innego? Trudno. A może nie wiesz co posadzić na własnej działce? Podziel się wątpliwościami, a na pewno znajdzie się dobry człowiek by doradzić.
> 
> Pamiętajmy o tym, że wątek jest pozywany. Akcję „miliarda drzew w mojej okolicy" uważam za rozpoczętą.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Zapraszam Userów i pokornie proszę Moderatorów o akceptację dla wątków: 

Drogi - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138527576#post138527576

Nasadzenia - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1978337


----------



## Zyzio

bez sensu, to się nie uda!
nikt tam nie będzie pisał, bo nie ma o czym.
a nawet jakby to obecne wątki "do marudzenia" miałby mieć zabrane ostatnie pozytywne aspekty - czyli będą jeszcze bardziej dołujące.

... i w ogóle po co to komu?




... i jeszcze chciałem pomarudzić, ale inwencja mi sie skończyła i pączki.... i teraz mi ciężko, a roboty dużo i nie chce mi się nic robić.


PS: i się jeszcze nie wyspałem i jakieś choróbsko mnie podgryza, o!


----------



## Cezman

Co się stało z moimi wątkami?


----------



## Beck's

Wygląda jakby je usunięto.


----------



## 19Dako20

poprosze o interwencje w watku czas na smiech, jeden z uzytkownikow przedstawil informacje ktorych nie powinien nigdy ujawniac.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138550594&postcount=104216


----------



## Zegarkowy

19Dako20 said:


> poprosze o interwencje w watku czas na smiech, jeden z uzytkownikow przedstawil informacje ktorych nie powinien nigdy ujawniac.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138550594&postcount=104216


Dane firmowe nie podlegają ochronie


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Ale być może fakt, że dana firma ubiega się o kredyt już tak (sam tego nie wiem ;]).


----------



## Grvl

> Dziś, chwilę po północy, znany badacz bezpieczeństwa pracujący w Google, Tavis Ormandy ujawnił informacje na temat ogromnej luki w Cloudflare. Z Cloudflare korzysta ponad 5,5 milionów serwisów internetowych, takich jak Uber, FitBit, 1Password. Wrażliwe dane użytkowników tych serwisów, w tym hasła, ciasteczka, adresy IP, tokeny, dane osobowe, prywatne wiadomości, zdjęcia oraz klucze szyfrujące “losowo” wyciekały i co gorsza część z nich wciaż jest zcache’owana przez wyszukiwarki internetowe


https://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/olbr...ow-internetowych-korzystajacych-z-cloudflare/



> skyscrapercity.com


https://github.com/pirate/sites-using-cloudflare


To co, znowu zmieniamy hasła? Chyba jakiś komunikat by się przydał.


----------



## pmaciej7

Zrobiłem komunikat.

_Co znajdowało się w danych z pamięci serwerów, które były wstrzykiwane do odpowiedzi na żądania przypadkowym klientom?

klucze szyfrujące i klucze API
ciasteczka
hasła
adresy IP użytkowników
tokeny OAuth
parametry URI
fragmenty żądań POST zawierające np.:
prywatne wiadomości z serwisów randkowych
żądania API z managerów haseł przesłane przez HTTPS
stopklatki z filmów pornograficznych
potwierdzenia rezerwacji hoteli_


----------



## Sponsor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138576234&postcount=1861


----------



## DerMartini

Mam prośbę, żeby w dziale Klub Forum (czyli tam gdzie Ekonomia, Polityka i inne Hydeparki) uważniej egzekwować zasadę "powyżej 100 postów" lub nawet zwiększyć dolny limit. Ostatnio sporo tam userów, którzy są (nad)aktywni wyłącznie tam.


----------



## dwiegruszki

No przecież gdzieś muszą pracowicie natrzaskać te 100 postów.


----------



## Czifo

No i trzaskają bez sensu, bo z tamtego działu się nie zliczają.


----------



## Cezman

Może ten wątek wpadnie w gusta Moderatorów: [Morze Bałtyckie] Ochrona Środowiska

- proszę o niekasowanie przynajmniej przez 3 dni (do czasu obejrzenia filmu przez Userów),
- proszę o podanie przyczyn ewentualnego skasowania wątku (wątek nie jest kontrowersyjny),
- proszę o tagi "Morze Bałtyckie", "Bałtyk", "Wisła" i "Ochrona środowiska" (zapomniałem tego zrobić przy tworzeniu).

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## mateusz.el

Cezman said:


> Może ten wątek wpadnie w gusta Moderatorów: [Morze Bałtyckie] Ochrona Środowiska
> 
> - proszę o niekasowanie przynajmniej przez 3 dni (do czasu obejrzenia filmu przez Userów),
> - proszę o podanie przyczyn ewentualnego skasowania wątku (wątek nie jest kontrowersyjny),
> - proszę o tagi "Morze Bałtyckie", "Bałtyk", "Wisła" i "Ochrona środowiska" (zapomniałem tego zrobić przy tworzeniu).
> 
> Z góry dziękuję


Moje propozycje:
- przeniesienie do działu _Kultura, Nauka i Społeczeństwo_
- poszerzenie zakresu tematyki na ogólnie ochronę środowiska (nie tylko Bałtyk i nie tylko morza - temat jest szeroki i nie ma sensu go aż tak zawężać)
- zmiana nazwy

Jeśli nie będzie innych propozycji/lepszych pomysłów dzisiaj wieczorem dokonam zmian.


----------



## Cezman

mateusz.el said:


> - przeniesienie do działu _Kultura, Nauka i Społeczeństwo_


Może tak, morze nie. Jest mi trochę wszystko jedno, bylebym znalazł. Dział Ekonomia/PHP jest mi lepiej znany (subiektywizm). Widzę pewną niespójność: 

- Wątek o zanieczyszczeniu powietrza jest w tym samym dziale co mój temat (ekonomia, biznes, polityka). To właśnie od zmian ekonomicznych, biznesu i polityki zależy przyszłość Bałtyku. W tym samym dziale jest też wątek o UE - a przecież to są regulacje wpływające na Bałtyk. 

- Za zmianą działu przemawiają wątki ~naukowe i wątek "zmiany klimatyczne". 



mateusz.el said:


> - poszerzenie zakresu tematyki na ogólnie ochronę środowiska (nie tylko Bałtyk i nie tylko morza - temat jest szeroki i nie ma sensu go aż tak zawężać)


To bardzo zły pomysł - jestem zdecydowanie przeciwny. Lepiej jest utworzyć nowy wątek o jakości środowiska wyłączając zanieczyszczenia powietrza (taki wątek już jest) oraz mój wątek (Bałtyk). Jeśli już trzeba, proponuję poszerzyć wątek o jakość rzek (ale przecież w wątku jest podany zakres - dopływy Bałtyku). Boje się tylko, że rozmyjemy temat pisząc np. o Jeziorze Wigry i Rzecze Bzurze. Ja bym tu jeszcze doprecyzował, że chodzi mi o zmiany na lepsze, a nie o marudzenie, że jest bardzo źle. 



mateusz.el said:


> - zmiana nazwy


Znowu jestem przeciwny. Zmiana nazwy np. na "zanieczyszczenie wód" rozmyje wątek. Natomiast nie widzę problemów w delikatnej zmianie wątku, która doprecyzuje, że chodzi o wody Bałtyku.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Nie widzę sensu takiego rozdrobnienia wątków. Nie jesteśmy forum przyrodników, czy innych ekologów.
Nie ma potrzeby robić osobnego dla ochrony morza, ochrony lasu, ochrony łąki, jezior, czy wydm nadmorskich.


----------



## Cezman

Wątek "Bałtyku" już sam w sobie jest mega rozbudowany. Masz tu rolnictwo (nawozy + fermy = truciciele), oczyszczalnie ścieków w miastach i oczyszczalnie przemysłowe (zakładów przetwórczych), zanieczyszczenia rzek (bo rzeki wpływają do morza), rośliny i zwierzęta w Bałtyku (w dużej części morza martwego), wpływ na turystykę, gospodarkę morską, żywienie i zdrowie, masz czynniki ekonomiczne (nie stać nas na oczyszczalnie), czynniki społeczne (rolnik leje gnojowicę do lasu i co mu zrobisz? = zanieczyszcza Bałtyk), czynniki prawne (prawo Pl i UE), gdzieś tam wojsko i historia (w Bałtyku jest broń chemiczna z II WŚ). 

Ja rozmów o lesie w tym wątku nie chcę, chociaż uważam, że ten wątek jest również potrzebny. Jesteśmy forum infrastrukturalnym. Infrastruktura ma różne formy np. oczyszczalni. Wpływa ona na inne aspekty naszego życia (np. środowisko). Z kolei ekonomia wpływa na jakość infrastruktury i odwrotnie ponieważ mamy system sprzężeń zwrotnych. Nie ma co ograniczać się do tematów ściśle infrastrukturalnych bo to zawęża dyskusję. Zresztą dlatego jestem na tym forum by mieć różny punkt widzenia, a infrastruktura to jeden z potrzebnych klocków. Interdyscyplinarność to konieczność. Jest jeszcze wątek polityczny. Kto odważy się chronić Bałtyk (jest to niepopularne politycznie)?


----------



## DerMartini

dwiegruszki said:


> No przecież gdzieś muszą pracowicie natrzaskać te 100 postów.





Czifo said:


> No i trzaskają bez sensu, bo z tamtego działu się nie zliczają.


Tak to właśnie działa, ale jeśli ktoś rejestruje się na SSC głównie po to żeby politykować, to chyba pomylił fora.


----------



## Kpc21

Czy ten wątek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138455408#post138455408 nie powinien być raczej w Klub Forum, w "Kultura, nauka i społeczeństwo"? On nie jest o infrastrukturze - nie ma związku z tematyką samego forum.


----------



## dwiegruszki

DerMartini said:


> Tak to właśnie działa, ale jeśli ktoś rejestruje się na SSC głównie po to żeby politykować, to chyba pomylił fora.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1296825
Właśnie tak to działa, po czym bez żenady wjazd do Klubu, jak na swoje.


----------



## Maciek97

Proszę o skasowanie przypadkowego posta
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138602319&postcount=1800


----------



## Tomkisiel

Czy można przenieść wątek

[kujawsko-pomorskie]: Plany budowy tamy na Wiśle

do Infrastruktura wodna?

Po podziale zachował się jakoś w lotnictwie


----------



## arkadiusz

W warszawskim wątku o wieży PHN-u od postu 1247 straszny (choć tradycyjny...) offtop o wyburzeniach bloków.

Normalnie takie posty pewnie by się usunęło - ale raz, że jest tam trochę merytorycznej dyskusji, dwa - że od niedawna jest w dziale specjalny (mój ) wątek o rozbiórkach i wyburzeniach, który w założeniu może służyć również takim kwestiom (nie tylko faktycznym, konkretnym wyburzeniom, ale również takim "abstrakcyjnym dyskusjom"). Więc skoro jest gdzie przenosić... to czemu by od razu usuwać?  Temat wyburzeń bloków wraca jak bumerang - raz usunie się posty w jednym wątku, za chwilę offtop pojawi się w kolejnym.  A jak *"przyzwyczaimy"* userów, że jest od tego specjalny temat, to może łatwiej będzie "egzekwować porządek" w wątkach "stricte inwestycyjnych"... 

Przy okazji - we wspomnianym wątku o wieży PHN-u w tytule powinna być wysokość [*155 *] metrów (taka wszędzie się od dłuższego czasu przewija), a nie 150 (drobiazg, ale jak jest okazja...)


----------



## Kpc21

Czy da się jakoś skontaktować z użytkownikiem zbanowanym?

Chodzi mi o niego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=89802

Dyskutowaliśmy kiedyś, pół roku temu, przez PW o sieciach elektroenergetycznych. MT zainteresowany był pewnym niestandardowym rozwiązaniem zastosowanym w jednym miejscu, o którym mu powiedziałem. Nie mogłem znaleźć żadnych zdjęć w Internecie - ze względu na to, że było ono dosyć nowe. Nie miałem też czasu samemu tam jechać i je zrobić.

Dzisiaj znalazłem wreszcie czas, zrobiłem obiecane zdjęcia, wrzuciłem nawet na forum (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138615606&postcount=680), chcę o tym powiadomić MT. I co się okazuje? Użytkownik zbanowany. Nie bardzo rozumiem, dlaczego. O sieciach energetycznych bardzo dobrze mi się z nim dyskutowało.


----------



## takisobiektoś

DEL


----------



## Czifo

Jakiś wielbiciel totalitaryzmu...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138647722&postcount=32290


----------



## Bronto543

Atak personalny i naruszenie moich dóbr osobistych.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138640743&postcount=32257


----------



## dkzg

Jak Raf dostanie briga to Ty też powinieneś, a jak nie dostanie to Ty i tak powinieneś. Od miesiąca nie napisałeś nic w wątkach merytorycznych, a piszesz tylko w klubie forum. Masz na to za mało postów.


----------



## Bronto543

Piszę merytorycznie i w oparciu o fakty, w zamian zostałem znieważony i naruszono moje dobra osobiste.


----------



## dkzg

Ale, że przy okazji łamiesz regulamin to do Ciebie nie dociera?


----------



## Saczers1

Proszę zrobić coś z użytkownikiem Dako, ubliża , grozi i straszy.
jeden z przykładów.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138649301&postcount=32302


----------



## Bronto543

dkzg said:


> Ale, że przy okazji łamiesz regulamin to do Ciebie nie dociera?


Właściwszym słowem jest nie czy dociera, a czy zauważyłeś.
Owszem, faktycznie jest tu wprowadzone ograniczenie 100 postów.
Rozumiem intencje stworzenia takiego zapisu, jednak w tym przypadku, zastosowanie go to odebranie głosu w dyskusji wobec chamstwa i naruszenia prawa w stosunku do mojej osoby.
Świadomie nie odpowiedziałem na agresję w temacie o imigrantach, licząc na obiektywną ocenę takiego zachowania wobec mnie przez moderatora.

Niezależnie od miejsca do wypowiedzi na tym forum, takie zachowanie ma swoje granice, szczególnie w UE i na terenie BRD.

Prowadzę aktywne życie zawodowe i nie mam wiele czasu na pisanie, częściej przeglądam czytając, piszę tylko wtedy gdy mam coś do przekazania w oparciu o fakty, lub chcę się dowiedzieć czegoś nowego, nie będę tworzył pustych i bezwartościowych postów, żeby nabić sobie licznik.


----------



## dwiegruszki

^^
Nosz ...wa.
Czy leci z nami pilot... ? 
Modowie cichcem opuścili swoje posterunki ?


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ zamknąłem czasowo wątek. Posprzątam tam później, chyba że znajdzie się szybciej ktoś inny, kto to zrobi


----------



## bartek76

Ostrożnie, to co wypisują ci potencjalni ruscy trolle w dużym stopniu niestety odpowiada obecnemu postrzeganiu świata na tzw zachodzie, kolejność zdarzeń jest taka że to nie Russia Today kreuje rzeczywistość, tylko na zasadzie feedbacku reaguje na faktyczne problemy.
Np tzw white flight jest zjawiskiem powszechnym nie tylko w Detroit ale w zasadzie wszędzie tam gdzie pojawiają się większe społeczności imigrantów, nie trzeba do niego agentów Kremla.

To są moje osobiste spostrzeżenia z angielskiej prowincji gdzie jestem od bidy tolerowany jako biały z Europy o finansowym statusie klasy średniej.
O faktycznym, z trudem ukrywanym, rasizmie względem ludzi o innym odcieniu skóry nie chce nawet wspominać. Jest powszechny.


----------



## michael_siberia

Powiedziałbym nawet, że (wnioskując po stylu życia i dobrach konsumpcyjnych) jesteś tam klasą średnią-wyższą


----------



## Hubi2010

del.


----------



## 625

Bronto543 said:


> Atak personalny i naruszenie moich dóbr osobistych.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138640743&postcount=32257


Masz 3 dni za trolling.


----------



## 625

Saczers said:


> Proszę zrobić coś z użytkownikiem Dako, ubliża , grozi i straszy.
> jeden z przykładów.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138649301&postcount=32302


Masz 3 dni za trolling.


----------



## MajKeR_

Uważam, że szarża kolegi BlazD w wątku "Parkowanie w miastach" wymaga utemperowania. Butne argumentum ad personam wykracza poza ramy kulturalnej wymiany zdań. Przy tym posty kolegi ormiego, jakkolwiek nie po drodze mi z wieloma jego poglądami, to Wersal.


----------



## demoos

Litosci.

Kolega ormi ma zdanie, ze jak gdzies sie rozjedzie trawnik to trzeba tam zrobic parking. Zawsze i za kazdym razem w nowym miejscu. Dostaje odpowiedzi w sam raz na to co reprezentuje swoimi postami.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

tu poproszę o tag *katowice*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1981181


----------



## Lahcim nitup

tu poproszę tag* katowice*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975355


----------



## Suseł

Saczers said:


> Proszę zrobić coś z użytkownikiem Dako, ubliża , grozi i straszy.
> jeden z przykładów.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138649301&postcount=32302


Ojejku, ale jesteś pokrzywdzony. To jest chyba najbardziej żenujące, najpierw pyszczyć, obrażać i prowokować, a później latać do księgi skarg i wnioskow. Drugi misuhh normalnie, może i twoja kariera forumowa skończy się tak samo.


----------



## dkzg

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tematu na [Zielona Góra] Budowa Centrum Przesiadkowego, przebudowa zajezdni, budowa stacji ładowania. Proszę również o dodanie tagów: przebudowa zajezdni, stacje ładowania.


----------



## MajKeR_

demoos said:


> Litosci.
> 
> Kolega ormi ma zdanie, ze jak gdzies sie rozjedzie trawnik to trzeba tam zrobic parking. Zawsze i za kazdym razem w nowym miejscu. Dostaje odpowiedzi w sam raz na to co reprezentuje swoimi postami.


Nieistotne. Zważ w jaki sposób artykułuje swoje racje. Za to kolega BlazD odpowiada jak gołąb siedzący na kablu.


----------



## demoos

Tylko ilez mozna walkowac jedno i to samo?


----------



## demmat

Może warto kolegę pouczyć, że wątki inwestycyjne to nie miejsce na politykę: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138687622&postcount=12741


----------



## zbieraj

Hej, ten wątek nie jest dla postów o imigrantach z bliskiego wschodu i uchodźcach. Proszę zrobić porządek. "Bo tamten wątek jest zamknięty" nie jest powodem, by teraz robić syf w innych wątkach.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1902818&page=19


----------



## Muczi

Od jakiegoś czasu wszędzie byliśmy bombardowani fotką "pnia z wiewiórką". Dzisiaj wchodzę na fb i widzę, że przewija się grafika, gdzie pokazana jest manipulacja związana z tą fotką (coś jak zdjęcie tego martwego dziecka na plaży). Jak najbardziej pasuje to do wątku o nierzetelnych mediach, manipulowaniu opinią publiczną itp. więc ją tam wkleiłem. Po czym napisano takie oto komentarze:



Tomeyk said:


> Jeszcze takiego strachu u pisowców nie widziałem, to jest niesamowite jaka moblizacja w necie we wklejaniu tej grafiki.
> Naprawdę tak się przestraszyli jednej nieżywej wiewiórki?





BlazD said:


> W sprawie pisowskiego rżnięcia nie mieli żadnego punktu zaczepienia, żeby się bronić, nic. Nie dało się powiedzieć, że to sprawka lewaków. Jak się zdarzyło potknięcie to wszystkie siły rzucili na to jedno.



Niektórzy już tak odlecieli w zacietrzewieniu politycznym, że w wątku do tego niewłaściwym wylewają swoje frustracje, przy okazji wyzywając innych od pisowców, co uważam za obelgę (tym bardziej jest to kompletny odlot, bo ja nigdy na pis nie głosowałem i ich nie popieram...). Proszę o usunięcie tych postów, bez kary, bo i tak chyba już nie ma rady na takie zmiany w mózgach, gdzie wszędzie widzi się jakieś spiski polityczne itp.


----------



## zbieraj

Co to za reakcja w zgłoszonym wątku, gdy zamiast go wyczyścić ze spamu, po prostu się go zamyka? 

Sugestia: pousuwać wszystko do postu nr. #344 i otworzyć z powrotem wątek.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

tutaj również* katowice*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1981528


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Zazwyczaj zamyka się wątki do czasu oczyszczenia ze spamu a później się je otwiera


----------



## mateusz.el

Oba wątki o imigrantach przeczyszczone i ponownie otwarte.


----------



## sorbitol

^^

Tylko po kiego grzyba tam cokolwiek pisać, jak za chwilę znowu jakiś mod "zamknie i potem przeczyści"?

Jeśli któreś posty nie pasowały tematycznie lepiej byloby je przenieść do właściwego wątku, a nie tak zupełnie wywalać w kosmos...


----------



## Molibden

Uprzejmie proszę aby w wątku o Dworcu Autokarowym w Katowicach: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=231572&page=5
usunąć posty od 93 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138666781&postcount=93) do 113.


----------



## mateusz.el

sorbitol said:


> ^^
> 
> Tylko po kiego grzyba tam cokolwiek pisać, jak za chwilę znowu jakiś mod "zamknie i potem przeczyści"?
> 
> Jeśli któreś posty nie pasowały tematycznie lepiej byloby je przenieść do właściwego wątku, a nie tak zupełnie wywalać w kosmos...


Hydeparku dla hydeparku nikt tworzyć nie będzie. Posty wisiały kilka dni, kto miał przeczytać, to przeczytał, a niektóre bzdury co czasem są wypisywane, to nie powinny w ogóle zobaczyć światła dziennego.


----------



## michael_siberia

mateusz.el said:


> Oba wątki o imigrantach przeczyszczone i ponownie otwarte.


Ten: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138685948#post138685948 nadal jest zamknięty.


----------



## mateusz.el

michael_siberia said:


> Ten: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138685948#post138685948 nadal jest zamknięty.


musiało mi się nie kliknąć


----------



## Stiggy

mateusz.el said:


> Dyskusję na temat pochodzenia waldemara_el proponuję przenieść do prywatnych wiadomości, a nie robienie _ot_ tutaj. Nie każdego to interesuje, a tylko zaśmiecacie. Trochę dużo już postów tutaj dzisiaj skasowałem. No chyba, że mam wszystkich czasowo odsunąć od pisania za robienie tutaj bałaganu, ale, póki co, nie chcę.


Dyskusja na temat pochodzenia waldemara_el jest kluczowa, biorąc pod uwagę podtytuł tego wątku (trolling=brig). Jeśli jest Rosjaninem udającym Polaka, to chyba spokojnie można określić go mianem trolla? Mam nadzieję, że zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego, że wszystko wskazuje na to, że to nie język polski, a rosyjski jest jego pierwszym językiem.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Waldemar wywodzi się z elbląskich wątków, więc kojarzę go od samego początku jego istnienia na forum. Tutaj zgodzę się, stykałem się już dużo wcześniej z jego językiem i jest dość dziwny/nietypowy, zdarzały mu się błędy ortograficzne oraz drobne językowe itp.
Z bardzo dużym prawdopodobieństwem stwierdzam jednak, że aktualnie mieszka w Elblągu, udziela się w lokalnych wątkach, zna realia i codzienność miasta, ale czy nie jest imigrantem, tego nie wiem i nie czuję się w obowiązku dochodzić tego. To są sprawy prywatne, w które nie powinniśmy na siłę wnikać.
W Elblągu mieszka trochę Rosjan (z obw. Kaliningardzkiego), być może on takim jest, jednak powtarzam, ja w to nie wnikam, rosyjskiej propagandy (jak np. orel) nie szerzy, a że ma swoje zdanie i poglądy, to każdy ma do tego prawo. Za pochodzenie nie mogę nikogo dyskryminować.


----------



## dkzg

Oczywiście, że nie możesz, ale jeśli pisze o Polsce jako swoim kraju to jednak może to prowadzić do oburzenia.


----------



## bartek76

dkzg said:


> Oczywiście, że nie możesz, ale jeśli pisze o Polsce jako swoim kraju to jednak może to prowadzić do oburzenia.


Jeśli mieszka od lat w Polsce, zna język i kulturę, to ma pełne prawo wypowiadania się o Polsce jako o swoim kraju, a to oznacza również prawo do wypowiedzi krytycznych (pomijając już kwestię że prawo do krytyki Polski ma każdy, bez względu czy uważa ją za swoją czy nie).

Od lat mieszkam w Wielkiej Brytanii, czy mam prawo wypowiadać się o niej jako swoim kraju?
Czy forumowicze mieszkający od lat w Danii, Holandii, Niemczech itd mają prawo traktować je jako swoje kraje?
I kto takie prawo przyznaje i odbiera?

Kilka godzin temu medal na halowych mistrzostwach Europy zdobyła dla Polski pani urodzona w Maroku z ojca Marokańczyka i matki Polski o nieco beżowym odcieniu. Czy ta pani ma prawo zdobywać medale dla Polski?


----------



## dkzg

Co do zasady zgadzam się z Tobą. Jednak w dobie ruskich trolli i biorąc pod uwagę, że zawsze stoi murem za "nieswoją" Rosją budzi to po prostu pewien niesmak.


----------



## Cezman

mateusz.el said:


> Waldemar wywodzi się z elbląskich wątków, więc kojarzę go od samego początku jego istnienia na forum. Tutaj zgodzę się, stykałem się już dużo wcześniej z jego językiem i jest dość dziwny/nietypowy, zdarzały mu się błędy ortograficzne oraz drobne językowe itp. Z bardzo dużym prawdopodobieństwem stwierdzam jednak, że aktualnie mieszka w Elblągu, udziela się w lokalnych wątkach, zna realia i codzienność miasta, ale czy nie jest imigrantem, tego nie wiem i nie czuję się w obowiązku dochodzić tego. To są sprawy prywatne, w które nie powinniśmy na siłę wnikać. W Elblągu mieszka trochę Rosjan (z obw. Kaliningardzkiego), być może on takim jest, jednak powtarzam, ja w to nie wnikam, rosyjskiej propagandy (jak np. orel) nie szerzy, a że ma swoje zdanie i poglądy, to każdy ma do tego prawo. Za pochodzenie nie mogę nikogo dyskryminować.


Bardzo rozbudowana i wyczerpująca odpowiedź Moderatora. To czyni forum przejrzystym i buduje zaufanie do Administracji forum. Duży plus za zaangażowanie i nienadęty ton wypowiedzi. Jestem pod wrażeniem. Pozdrawiam. 

:cheers1:


----------



## Maciek97

Vergelf said:


> Proszę moderację o interwencję moderacji w sprawie nadużywania wolności słowa


A skargę pisze osoba która napisała to 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138846141&postcount=32488
Co z uprzedzeniami dotyczacymi miejsca zamieszkania?


----------



## Vergelf

^^ Przyznaję się że trochę odleciałem, no ale to jednak wypowiedź ironiczna, a Raf124 to już nagminnie po raz n-ty bredzi o tym swoim "niskim kapitale kulturowym" jakby ci ludzie byli automatycznie gorsi od oświeconych, cywilizowanych, chrześcijańskich Europejczyków. Taka dyskryminacja na tle kulturowym, etnicznym i określanie jakiejś kultury jako "niższej" jest bardzo groźne i absolutnie nie powinno być tolerowane.


----------



## k%

Wolność słowa jest święta.

i "West is the best"


----------



## bartek76

Vergelf said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138848107&postcount=32496
> 
> Proszę moderację o interwencję w sprawie nadużywania wolności słowa przez użytkownika Raf124. Osobnik ten już po raz kolejny wyskakuje ze swoją neofaszystowską narrację, określając mieszkańców Bliskiego Wschodu ludźmi o "niskim kapitale kulturowym". Określenie takie jest to zawoalowana, modnie brzmiąca, obelga, dyskryminująca ludzi ze względu na ich przynależność kulturową i narodowościową, jest to sposób na wymijające i wymyślne określenie pewnej grupy "dzikusami bez kultury", znaczenie jest to samo ale autor może argumentować że przecież nie użył bezpośrednio żadnych inwektyw.
> 
> Bardzo bym chciał żeby na tym forum nie było tolerancji dla wypowiedzi promujących dyskryminację i uprzedzenia ze względu na narodowość czy przynależność religijną.


Potrafisz konkretnie, bez inwektyw, wskazać które fragmenty wypowiedzi Rafa (oraz szerzej jego poglądów, z którymi w sporym stopniu się zgadzam) mają cechy narracji neofaszystowskiej?

Fraza o "niskim kapitale kulturowym" jest w ustach Polaka w dużym stopniu zasadna, Polacy mając okazję budują sensowne, w miarę zorganizowane i sprawne państwo (państwo Piastów, państwo Jagiellonów, RON, reformy i wzrost gospodarczy RON w II poł XVIII w, Księstwo Warszawskie, Królestwo Polskie latach 1815-30, państwo podziemne w czasie powstania styczniowego, II RP, państwo podziemne w czasie II wojny, PRL, III RP) czego nie da się w porównywalnym stopniu powiedzieć o świecie arabskim.

Jednocześnie uważam że Niemcy, Holendrzy czy Francuzi budują sprawniejsze od nas państwa i w związku z tym mają pełne prawo patrzeć na nas z góry i mówić o niższym kapitale kulturowym Polaków, ergo Zachód > Polska > świat arabski.

Stąd nadal jest bardzo daleka droga do rasizmu czy faszyzmu, choć przyznam rację że może stanowić wstęp do podążania na tej drodze.
Ale reakcją na ryzyko rasizmu/faszyzmu nie powinno być tępienie wszystkiego co może się z powyższymi kojarzyć (a taka reakcja w skrócie jest nazywana polityczną poprawnością), gdyż jest to wylewanie dziecka z kąpielą. 
Analogicznie skoro w wypadkach samochodowych giną ludzie (dość masowo) to nie należy zakazywać używania aut tylko wprowadzać rozwiązania mające za zadanie liczbę wypadków ograniczyć (mając świadomość że osiągnięcie zera wypadków nie jest możliwe).

Twoje posty czytam z dużym zainteresowaniem, ale ostatnio zaczynasz się pogrążać w odmętach wojującej lewicy, a ta jest tyle samo warta co wojująca prawica spod znaku wyklętych, Faraga czy Front Nationale.
Obie warte siebie.


----------



## Vergelf

k% said:


> Wolność słowa jest święta.
> 
> i "West is the best"


Bardzo dziękuję za poważne potraktowanie mojej skargi i jakże informacyjną i wnikliwą odpowiedź. Moderacji tego podforum nie sposób odmówić bezstronności i głębokiego poszanowania dla kultury wypowiedzi i równości wszystkich ludzi.



> Potrafisz konkretnie, bez inwektyw, wskazać które fragmenty wypowiedzi Rafa (oraz szerzej jego poglądów, z którymi w sporym stopniu się zgadzam) mają cechy narracji neofaszystowskiej?


Nie jest to temat na takie dyskusje, tak więc niestety.


----------



## k%

oczywiście, że poważnie bo tak samo traktuje obrażone uczucia Chrześcijan od lat na tym forum więc dla Muzułmanów nie zrobię wyjątku :dunno:


----------



## PiotrG

Jaka skarga, takie traktowanie.


----------



## Raf124

Vergelf said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138848107&postcount=32496
> 
> Proszę moderację o interwencję w sprawie nadużywania wolności słowa przez użytkownika Raf124. Osobnik ten już po raz kolejny wyskakuje ze swoją neofaszystowską narrację, określając mieszkańców Bliskiego Wschodu ludźmi o "niskim kapitale kulturowym".


A ty wykazujesz sie zapedami cenzorskimi dokladnie w stylu ktory od lat kompromituje lewice.
Do tego jeszcze cenzurujesz fakty.

No i za sam fakt obrzucania wszystkich i wszystkiego przydomkiek faszystowski to powinienes dostac bana. Jest to rownie kuriozalne jak obrzucanie wszystkiego przydomkiem komunistyczne przez prawakow.


----------



## Cezman

Takie coś z księgi drogowej:



ozi23251 said:


> A ja mam troche takie przyziemne pytanie. Dlaczego w 95% parkingi dla ciężarówek są projektowane ,, od dupy strony,,? Tzn. wjeżdżając na parking musimy stać kabinami w kierunku jezdni ?? Czemu nie można ,,dupą'' do drogi stać ?? Nie wszystkie MOP-y maja ekrany.
> Czemu nie projektuje się tzw.,,rajek,, ze skosem do tyłu ciężarówki ? Na poduszkach zawsze jest większa możliwość podnieść kabinę do góry niż w dół.
> Pewnie dla was to nie ma znaczenia ale dla kierowców ciężarówek jest to trochę upierdliwe - zwłaszcza kabina w kierunku jezdni.


Oczywiście nie chcę kary dla Kolegi. Post ten jednak wpisuje się w moje przemyślenia: Nie ma wątków "szybkie pytanie, szybka odpowiedź". Wątek drogowy ma "hydepark", ale np. kolejowy i o transporcie miejskim już nie. W efekcie "miejscowi" (znawcy wątku) wkurzają się na "głupie" pytania i składają skargi, a mniej obeznani w temacie się cenzurują. 

Wątek "szybkie pytanie, szybka odpowiedź" widziałem na kilku forach. Co bardziej wrażliwi nie wchodzą, wątki merytoryczne są bardziej merytoryczne, moderatorzy mają mniej pracy, a przeciętni userzy gdzie zadać proste pytanie jak np. moje w wątku Intercity o aplikację z rozkładem.

To już któryś raz w ostatnim czasie, gdzie ewidentnie przydałyby się takie wątki (przyklejone). Kolega chyba też nie za bardzo wiedział gdzie zadać pytanie.


----------



## dkzg

Tutaj taką rolę pełni wątek [Pomoc] - Lamerskie pytania


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Schowany tak, że nowy użytkownik go nie znajdzie


----------



## Cezman

Ja tu jestem 10 lat i też o takim wątku nie słyszałem.


----------



## pmaciej7

[Drogi] Hydepark


----------



## demmat

Proszę o przeniesienie do ukończonych wątek o Złotej 44. Budynek uzyskał pozwolenie na użytkowanie. Chyba czas już zakończyć tę epopeję. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572


----------



## Sławek

^^
Popieram 
Swoją drogą to znalazł się autor wątku, po 2 latach przerwy :nuts:


----------



## michael_siberia

Powiedzcie temu panu, żeby wrócił za 83 posty licznikowe:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138876498#post138876498


----------



## PiotrG

Bardzo możliwe, że kolejna odsłona czukczy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1326987


----------



## Łosiu

PiotrG said:


> Bardzo możliwe, że kolejna odsłona czukczy:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1326987


Wspaniała jest ta jego strategia nabijania postów - a to coś po wietnamsku, a to komplement "Very nice" rzucony kilka razy z rzędu


----------



## Nial

Witam. Uzytkownik "medyk" obraża mnie regularnie, natomiast moje odpowiedzi na jego zaczepki sa kasowane i mnie to bronić się nie wolno. Administracja forum nie reaguje, a nawet dostałem "briga" za to, że zwróciłem uwagę na jego zachowanie. O co tu chodzi? Czy to jest poważne forum? Czy właściciele forum wiedzą, co się tu dzieje w polskiej części? Przykład: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138847813&postcount=593 Moja odpowiedź na taką zaczepkę, która nie wiem co w ogóle wnosi do tematu, została skasowana. Dlaczego ten użytkownik może nagminnie mnie obrażać?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Ale on napisał prawdę  Jeżeli jeszcze nie ogarniasz tematu, to przede wszystkim dużo czytaj, a kiedy już będziesz miał jakąś wiedzę, to wtedy dopiero pisz. W przeciwnym razie możesz być uznawany za trola. Bo to jest poważne forum.


----------



## BlazD

K% obrywał zazwyczaj z prawej strony, teraz z lewej też. To jest chyba najlepszy dowód na to, że jest bezstronny - wali wszystkim po równo jak trzeba, nie patrząc na poglądy polityczne.

K% to rozrywkowy facet, ale nie było takiej sytuacji, w której jego otwartość by rzutowała na podjęte przez niego decyzje moderatorskie.

I czepiać się tego moda, który z Asinusem wiedzie prym w trudnych decyzjach? Nie rozumiem tego...


----------



## michael_siberia

Widzę, że Dako zareagował na swojego briga niemal tak nerwowo, co przeciętny przedstawiciel "prawicy". Chociaż tyle dobrze, że wreszcie go dostał, bo należał mu się za ten trolling co najmniej w roku 2015.


----------



## bartek76

Imo Dako jest pod silnym wpływem bardzo lewicowej ideologii jak dominuje na wielu brytyjskich uczelniach, i nie potrafi podejść do niej z odrobiną krytycyzmu, co z kolei rzutuje na jego podejście do poglądów niezgodnych z tą ideologią (trolowanie jeśli brakuje argumentów, doszukiwanie się faszyzmu itd)
A szkoda gdyż w części spraw ma trochę racji i gdyby przedstawiał je w mniej wojujący sposób można by mieć sensowną dyskusję.


----------



## pmaciej7

k% said:


> ... do wieczora mi pokaż moje neofaszystowskie posty żeby publicznie ludzie zobaczyli za co Ci dam briga


Na pewno masz na myśli to, co napisałeś?


----------



## MichalJ

Bardzo proszę o upomnienie dla użytkownika, który nie ma argumentów merytorycznych, więc stosuje wycieczki osobiste.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138962077&postcount=2650


----------



## Zboro

Proszę o poprawienie tytułu wątku na ,,Tischnera" - zjadło mi ,,s"  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1985030


Poprawione - m.el


----------



## Vergelf

19Dako20 said:


> nie podpieram, ani nie mam zamiaru sie tlumaczyc. Popelnilem blad, mozliwe ze ktos poczul sie tym dotkniety. Przepraszam.
> 
> ale jak wspomniales to udzielales sie w watku imprezowym jak i uzywasz podpisu 'pijze' z kokaina w avatarze. Moja pamiec mnie nie zawodzi. Rozumiem z kazdy sie lubi zabawic, ale nie kazdy z tym sie obnosi. Jak rowniez z neofaszystowska retoryka, i to w watku ktory powinien byc szczegolnie monitorowany przez moderacje. Niestety, propaganda tam sie przelewa co chwila. I co najbardziej szokujace, ze moderacja przechodzi na czyjas strone chociaz powinna brac udzial w dyskusji jako osoba bezstronna.
> 
> i nie mam tu na mysli uzytkownikow z ktorymi sie nie zgadzam, bo dziela nas roznice swiatopogladowe, lubie czytac wypowiedzi tych osob, potrafia poszerzac zakres mojego widzenia. Nie mniej sianie dezinformacji, poprzez filmiki z zamieszek, oderwane z kontekstu wypowiedzi czy tez manipulacja (lubiepiwo) ktora wielu uzytkownikow probuje pietnowac czesto nie przynosi rezultatow, a za sama dezinformacje nie przewiduje sie brigow ani banow.
> 
> dlatego tez postuluje o zaostrzenie kar za manipulacje, dezinformacje i propagande w watku o imigrantach i uchodzcach.


Absolutnie popieram ten wniosek. Jeśli na tym forum użytkownicy są karani za takie drobne sarkastyczne złośliwości wobec Polaków jak "polaczek", to ja proszę także o karanie za podobne złośliwości wobec muzułmanów czy też Rosjan. 

Apeluję do moderacji o bezstronność i konsekwencję. 


> Bardzo proszę o upomnienie dla użytkownika, który nie ma argumentów merytorycznych, więc stosuje wycieczki osobiste.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...postcount=2650


BlazD nagminnie stosuje wycieczki osobiste, bardzo rzadko włącza się do prawdziwej dyskusji tylko wtrąca swoje krótkie komentarze bardzo często wyjmując z kontekstu wypowiedzi oponentów. Mimo to, moderacja jakoś nie zdaje się zauważać szkodliwej działalności tego użytkownika.


----------



## k%

I gdzie są te neofaszystowskie posty Dako?


----------



## Vergelf

^^


k% said:


> Dobrze, że coraz więcej ludzi, zarówno lewicowcow jak i prawicowców widzi, Że muzułmanie to same problemy i należy ograniczać ich imigracji wszelkimi sposobami, a tych już na miejscu zmusić do integracji.
> 
> Należy skończyć z narracją , że wszystkie kultury są równe, bo nie są.


----------



## zew_2

Morituri Non Cognant

opcorn:


----------



## michael_siberia

Vergelf said:


> Absolutnie popieram ten wniosek. Jeśli na tym forum użytkownicy są karani za takie drobne sarkastyczne złośliwości wobec Polaków jak "polaczek", to ja proszę także o karanie za podobne złośliwości wobec muzułmanów czy też Rosjan.


Proponuję, abyś w ramach symetrii, napisał na rosyjskim forum (najlepiej w jakimś wrażliwym wątku w czajnoju) pod adresem lokalnych użytkowników "Кацапы" (kacapy). Ciekawe, jaka tam jest kara za coś takiego. Coś czuję, że bliższa 3 tygodniom, niż 3 dniom. Ciekawe, czy jesteś taki _gieroj_, aby to zrobić.


----------



## bartek76

Vergelf said:


> ^^
> Originally Posted by *k%*
> _Dobrze, że coraz więcej ludzi, zarówno lewicowcow jak i prawicowców widzi, Że muzułmanie to same problemy i należy ograniczać ich imigracji wszelkimi sposobami, a tych już na miejscu zmusić do integracji.
> 
> Należy skończyć z narracją , że wszystkie kultury są równe, bo nie są._


Polecam zapoznanie sie z prawem Godwina

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prawo_Godwina

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


----------



## Vergelf

> Proponuję, abyś w ramach symetrii, napisał na rosyjskim forum (najlepiej w jakimś wrażliwym wątku w czajnoju) pod adresem lokalnych użytkowników "Кацапы" (kacapy). Ciekawe, jaka tam jest kara za coś takiego. Coś czuję, że bliższa 3 tygodniom, niż 3 dniom. Ciekawe, czy jesteś taki gieroj, aby to zrobić.


A co to ma do rzeczy? Że na rosyjskim forum jest zła moderacja to znaczy że na polskim też ma być zła? 

Znaczy no dobra ja po prostu przesadziłem chociaż no nie podoba mi się brak konsekwencji gdzie raz jeden moderator mówi o wolności słowa, drugi kara za jakąś tam złośliwość, której daleko do wulgarności. Ja napisałem dużo gorsze rzeczy o Polakach w wątku o imigracji i wyraźnie jest tam na to przyzwolenie i przechodzą też inwektywy w stosunku do muzułmanów. 

W ogóle sposób moderacji wątku rosyjskiego to jakaś porażka. W tym wątku kara się za dyskusję. Co prawda nie raz zaognioną ale jednak dyskusję. Zanim orel został zbanowany to mateusz.el w ogóle sobie nie radził. Orelek sobie nagminnie i bezczelnie spamował kremlowską propagandą, uniemożliwiając normalny dyskurs. Mateusz.el, nie mając pojęcia co z tym zrobić, co raz wyszukiwał jakieś tam bardziej kontrowersyjne wypowiedzi orela i banował(i nie tylko jego ja raz dostałem bana po napisaniu bodajże 2-3 postów, które mniej więcej zgadzały się z orelem i kimś tam jeszcze, potraktowano mnie więc na równi z ruskimi trollami i hurtowo zbanowano). Nie wpadł na pomysł że tą całą(a przynajmniej jej ogromną większość) propagandę można przecież określić jako offtopic i odsiać całą za jednym razem. Zostało to zrobione dopiero po mojej sugestii. 

Teraz też mam wrażenie że moja obecność w tym wątku narusza safe space naszego forumowego hivemindu, więc też będą wyszukiwane co głupsze moje wypowiedzi, które da się jakoś podciągnąć pod naruszenie regulaminu. 


> Polecam zapoznanie sie z prawem Godwina


Wiesz nie mam 12 lat nie musisz mi tego linkować wiedziałem o tym od lat. Tyle że też samo to prawo to nic więcej jak mem i ma zerową wartość merytoryczną.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Coś ci nie odpowiada w wątku, to się nie musisz w nim udzielać. 
Na prywatnej wiadomości wyjaśniłem Ci sprawę. 
Zasady w rosyjskim wątku są jasne i widziałeś doskonale jak wygląda sytuacja. Za każde nieprzyzwoite, wulgarne, złośliwe i off topicowe posty jest kara. Innego sposobu na zaprowadzenie porządku nie ma i taka zasada obowiązuje od jakiegoś czasu. Jest też adnotacja w tytule wątku.
Póki co jak widać porządek został zaprowadzony.

PS. 
Swoją drogą to masz rację, gdybym miał mniej cierpliwości, to jednym kliknięciem mógłbym wcześniej zakończyć całą farsę w tamtym wątku. Skończyłoby się na co najmniej kilku permanentnych banach. Ale nie zrobiłem tego.


----------



## k%

Gorszego podciagnięcia pod neofaszyzm niż Ty zrobiłeś z mojej wypowiedzi, w ktorej nie ma ani jednej inwektywy w stosunku do muzułmanów się nie da zrobić


----------



## Vergelf

Zgłaszam skargę na moderatora mateusz.el, łamie on szeroko pojęte zasady bezstronnej moderacji, wymuszając swoją własną narrację w wątku rosyjskich, nagminnie nadużywa swojej władzy by sankcjonować użytkowników, którzy ośmielają się wyrażać odmienne zdanie.

Chyba źle zrobiłem że zasugerowałem że propagandę orela można odsiać jako offtopic, mateusz.el teraz wszystko z czym się nie zgadza pod to podciąga.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Sam się pogrążasz w tamtym wątku. Ani ja, ani nikt inny nie ma podstaw żeby ci wierzyć.


----------



## Cezman

Vergelf said:


> Zgłaszam skargę na moderatora mateusz.el


Jakieś dowody?


----------



## Vergelf

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Sam się pogrążasz w tamtym wątku. Ani ja, ani nikt inny nie ma podstaw żeby ci wierzyć.


A co ma twoja opinia na temat mojej wiarygodności czy ogólnie moich argumentów w tej dyskusji do łamania regulaminu? 

Wg ciebie nie mam racji i co dlatego grozisz mi banem? Przecież to jest jakaś farsa.



> Jakieś dowody?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138986473&postcount=11650


----------



## BlazD

Vergelf said:


> Zgłaszam skargę na moderatora mateusz.el,


Kończ waść, wstydu oszczędź.


----------



## wojnest

Otóż to. Sam przyszedł się naskarżyć. 

A każdy kij ma dwa końce.


----------



## 840593

Poproszę o tag: Warszawa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139001460#post139001460


----------



## Zyzio

zabrali like'i z powodu prilisa amilisa?
ale oddadzom?


----------



## pawelmilosz

Zabrali z powodu problemów technicznych i może niedługo oddadzą:


Jan said:


> As we upgraded the systems it seems the like addon didn't want to play along. We've turned it off for now, as we're looking into it to bring it back later.


----------



## Tomkisiel

Już oddali...

[EDIT] ...i zabrali, coś kombinują...


----------



## Cezman

Wątek Carmagedon. Proszę o usuniecie moich dzisiejszych postów w tym wątku bo do niczego dobrego nie prowadzą. Chciałem dobrze, a wyszło jak zwykle hno:. Nie do końca wyraziłem się precyzyjnie w pierwszym poście i wywiązała się z tego niepotrzebna pyskówka. Prawda jest gdzieś tam po środku, a strony niepotrzebnie okopują swoje spolaryzowane pozycje. Słabe to jest. Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## demoos

A ja wnosze o ich utrwalenie aby sie nie dalo ich zmodyfikowac


----------



## dkzg

Tomkisiel said:


> Już oddali...


A chyba nie działają poprawnie. Nie wyświetlane są osoby, które je dały pod postem.


----------



## Cezman

Demoos: Jak chcesz, ale ja proponuję omijać się nawzajem z daleka. Umówmy się, że Ty nie komentujesz moich postów, a ja Twoich bo to są zupełnie dwie różne wizje świata. Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o "rowery, samochody, przepisy, i bezpieczeństwo". 

Ok?


----------



## demoos

Wrzuc do ignore po prostu. A czy ja bede komentowal Twoje bzdury to juz moja sprawa.

A jak cos wiecej chcesz to priv, bo to nie miejsce na prywate.


----------



## Cezman

Generalnie to jesteś w ignore i dopóki nie piszę w wątku to tego nie czytam. Ale jak wchodzę w jakąś dyskusję to tak głupio zostawiać komentarz bez komentarza. Chyba, że tak się umówimy to tak będzie. Na priv lepiej nie będzie. Tego nie da się już posklejać i to wiemy od wątku rowerowego.


----------



## Raf124

Cezman said:


> Demoos: Jak chcesz, ale ja proponuję omijać się nawzajem z daleka. Umówmy się, że Ty nie komentujesz moich postów, a ja Twoich bo to są zupełnie dwie różne wizje świata. Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o "rowery, samochody, przepisy, i bezpieczeństwo".
> 
> Ok?





demoos said:


> Wrzuc do ignore po prostu. A czy ja bede komentowal Twoje bzdury to juz moja sprawa.
> 
> A jak cos wiecej chcesz to priv, bo to nie miejsce na prywate.





Cezman said:


> Generalnie to jesteś w ignore i dopóki nie piszę w wątku to tego nie czytam. Ale jak wchodzę w jakąś dyskusję to tak głupio zostawiać komentarz bez komentarza. Chyba, że tak się umówimy to tak będzie. Na priv lepiej nie będzie. Tego nie da się już posklejać i to wiemy od wątku rowerowego.


----------



## demoos

Prosze o wykreslenie z tytulu przebudowa rynku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542943


----------



## Lahcim nitup

tag *katowice* poproszę 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1981863

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988249


----------



## darius.

Czy można zgłosić do moderatora/administratora forum wniosek o przywrócenie widoczności Klubu Forum dla niezalogowanych użytkowników?

W tym temacie, ale także w tematach ekonomicznych, społecznych pojawiają się dyskusje, których poziom wyróżnia to forum spośród wielu innych i wg mnie szkoda ograniczać zasięg takich dyskusji tylko do zalogowanych użytkowników. 

Oczywiście, by ograniczyć liczbę spamerów i trolli, proponuje zachować warunki na minimalną liczbę postów (ew. wprowadzić dodatkowy na ilość "like" - by nie eliminować użytkowników aktywnych i cenionych w HP, np. general-electric).


----------



## DerMartini

Sprzeciw, już w tej chwili Klub Forum przyciąga rozpolitykowanych użytkowników piszących praktycznie tylko tam. Dodatkowo mam wrażenie, że warunek minimalnej liczby postów nie jest monitorowany, a prośby o zrobienie z tym porządku pozostają bez echa. Przez to coraz mniej chcę mi się tam zaglądać, bo zamiast czytać merytoryczne posty zasłużonych użytkowników przeglądam bezsensowne dyskusje właściwie nie wiem kogo. Otwarcie widoczności dla niezalogowanych użytkowników tylko pogorszy sytuację.


----------



## darius.

^^ jeśli ktoś nie ma konta na SSC, to nie widzi Klubu Forum, więc obecnie KF nikogo nie przyciąga z zewnątrz.
Co do warunków to zgoda, są osoby, dla których są czynione wyjątki i powinno być tu więcej transparentności, że czasem ktoś <500 postów dostaje briga, a czasem nie.


----------



## k%

500 jest głównie w PHP ale tam nie ma zasad i nigdy nie było, możesz mieć 1000 postów, a i tak Cię zbanuje bo tak 

założyciel TH (PBUH) kiedyś to pięknie ujął - tam przypływają stare wieloryby żeby umrzeć 

na Klub Forum jest 100, 625 chciał wprowadzić automat, ale jakoś niestety się nie udało bo silnik forum nie załapał, nie mamy sił w ludziach żeby w każdym temacie pilnować tego limitu na sztywno, czasem reakcja jest opóźniona.

a że nikt nam za to nie płaci to bez jaj żebyśmy sami sobie jeszcze dokładali pracy skoro to tylko poważne, ale nadal tylko hobby


----------



## Zegarkowy

darius. said:


> ^^ jeśli ktoś nie ma konta na SSC, to nie widzi Klubu Forum, więc obecnie KF nikogo nie przyciąga z zewnątrz.
> Co do warunków to zgoda, są osoby, dla których są czynione wyjątki i powinno być tu więcej transparentności, że czasem ktoś <500 postów dostaje briga, a czasem nie.


Rejestrowanie się i logowanie na fora jest jedną z pierwszych i podstawowych czynności praktykowanych przez większość. A po zalogowaniu widać już wszystko i normalnym jest, że nowy użytkownik robi rekonesans gdzie co jest. Ponadto, gdy ktoś trafia na SSC to bardzo często jest to z tzw polecenia (marketing szeptany) i już na starcie wie, że jest taki KF w którym się pisze o tym i tamtym. 
Twoja propozycja wg. mnie jest jak najbardziej chybiona, a przez niektórych być może nawet zostanie odebrana jako próba wszczęcia zwykłego flejmu.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie bez powodu dawno temu zakryto Klub Forum. Kiedyś nawet była próba zakrycia przed niezalogowanymi działu "Infrastruktura drogowa" w obronie przed trollami. Jednakże szybko się to skończyło (nie wiem, czy tydzień przetrwało).


----------



## Cezman

Zegarkowy said:


> Rejestrowanie się i logowanie na fora jest jedną z pierwszych i podstawowych czynności praktykowanych przez większość. A po zalogowaniu widać już wszystko i normalnym jest, że nowy użytkownik robi rekonesans gdzie co jest.


Różnie z tym bywa. 

Na forum dotarłem w 2007 roku za sprawą modernizacji linii kolejowej Warszawa-Gdańsk. Po prostu często tą linią jeździłem i chciałem mieć informację o utrudnieniach. Nawet nie wiedziałem co to jest SSC bo linka wyszukał mi Google. Przez pierwszy rok czy dwa, kilka razy w w miesiącu, zaglądałem tylko do jednego wątku. Z zaciekawieniem czytałem wypowiedzi między innymi Iwana. 

Około 2009 roku zacząłem wchodzić do innych wątków kolejowych (głownie Intercity). Kolej to było moje hobby, a cabview Iwana oglądałem przy kolacji (dziękuję za ich przesyłanie). Do innych działów zacząłem wchodzić za sprawą przetargów na II linię metra. Bardzo spodobały mi się wypowiedzi Mateusza (ówczesnego rzecznika firmy budującej metro). Rzadko zdarzał się wtedy taki przepływ informacji. Ta Europejskość skłoniła mnie do rejestracji i w sumie gdyby nie Mateusz, pewnie bym się nie zdecydował (sierpień 2012). No i jeszcze przyjazna i cywilizowana moderacja, ale o tym dalej...

Gdzieś tam na przełomie 2011/2012 zacząłem wchodzić do działów drogowych. Interesowały mnie głównie S i A na Euro 2012. Wypowiadać się nie wypowiadałem bo na budowie dróg się nie znam. Zapamiętałem duży dystans i humor moderatorów. Do dzisiaj, gdy widzę posty Lukiego, Betona czy K%, uśmiecham się zanim przeczytam Ich posta. Teraz w dziale drogowym zadaję sporadycznie pytanie by czegoś się dowiedzieć. Bardziej interesowało mnie bezpieczeństwo na drogach, ale z wątku musiałem dwa lata temu zrezygnować. 

Po rejestracji moja aktywność skupiała się w wątkach o metrze (2012-2014) i Intercity (do 2015). Dział architektura i urbanistyka odkryłem rok temu i od razu dostałem briga. Teraz nawet tam nie wchodzę i mam ten dział ukryty. "Podobno" jest też dział fotografia i dział o inwestycjach w Polsce. 

Na budowie dróg się nie znam, koleją już nie jeżdżę tyle co kiedyś, metro jest nie w tym kierunku, więc bardziej interesuje mnie Klub Forum. Zakupy w niedzielę, rynek pracy i emerytury są dla mnie ważniejszym tematem niż inwestycja na drugim końcu Polski. Forum FPW jest o tyle fajne, że jest z kim o tym na poziomie porozmawiać. 

Zakryty Klub Forum i dawanie lajków to jedyna rzecz, która skłania mnie do logowania na forum. Resztę mogę czytać bez tego (pisać w tak zwanych wątkach merytorycznych nie muszę). Wypowiadam się w Klubie tylko dlatego, że jest ten dział zakryty. Nie chce mi się kopać po kostkach z prokuratorem. Wystarczy mi adrenalina z Księgi, którą ostatnio czytam kilka razy dziennie w nadziei, że nie zostałem za coś zbrigowany chociaż staram się szanować poglądy innych.


----------



## Beck's

No ja głównie przebywam w klubie forum gdyż dyskusja o ekonomii, rozwoju to moja pasja


----------



## pmaciej7

michael_siberia said:


> Nie bez powodu dawno temu zakryto Klub Forum.


Nie cały. Działy _Akcje, Stowarzyszenia i Wydarzenia_, _Turystyka miejska i nie tylko_ oraz _Gry i programy komputerowe_ są widczne.


----------



## Maciek97

Prośba o to aby moderatorzy doprowadzili do zakonczenia modnej ostanio wypisowki typu "jestes ruski troll, nie to ty jestes ruski troll" i tak w kółko. To naprawde się robi męczące i tu mamy tego najlepszy przykład
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139386066&postcount=2123
Jasne z Vergelfem można sie nie zgadzać ale w tym przypadku to zwykłe czepianie się i nic więcej.


----------



## bartek76

Czukcza?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1331277


----------



## kondi10

w wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859236 poproszę o dodanie tagów: Jerozolima, Jerusalem, Judaean Mountains, Ein Gedi, Yad Vashem, sukkot, Hanuka 

dziękuję


----------



## Vergelf

Proszę moderację o uprzątnięcie wątku brytyjskiego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139399260

Wątek ten nie traktuje o mojej osobie, mojej polszczyźnie, przynależności narodowej czy afiliacji, mimo to jedna tylko moja, dosyć zdawkowa, wypowiedź wywołała jakąś falę zupełnie wyjętych z kontekstu komentarzy i wybujałych przemyśleń, które oczywiście nijak się mają do Wielkiej Brytanii.


----------



## dkzg

Jedna, ale w zderzeniu z dziesiątkami innych z innych wątków tworzą pewną całość. My to wszystko widzimy, a Tobie się wydaje, że jesteśmy idiotami, którzy nawet jak czytają więcej niż jeden wątek to potrafią łączyć faktów.


----------



## Asinus

Dodane


----------



## pawelmilosz

Niejaki *Amen* politykuje w wątku w którym nie powinien. Począwszy od tego posta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139408560&postcount=13373


----------



## michael_siberia

Generalnie jego twórczość forumowa to jedno wielkie politykowanie. Wniósł on coś w ogóle do forum czy jest może zbędnym zapychaczem miejsca na serwerach?


----------



## el nino

Można poprosić o przeczyszczenie ze zbędnego OT: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139416145#post139416145


----------



## cheslaw

Warto przeczyścić ostatnią stronę "[Białystok] Infrastruktura drogowa" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139415232


----------



## pmaciej7

Kiedyś istniało coś takiego jak drogowa księga skarg i wniosków :|


----------



## panwalen

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983509
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804111
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1972945

proszę o tag wrocław.


----------



## tur

Userzy:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1315755
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1295140

rozwalili wątek militarny


----------



## PiotrG

Ślonzok1234, jakieś alter ego markusa?


----------



## bartek76

markus dostał bana?


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie widzę u niego żadnego bana. 

Nadmierny wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1989235


----------



## Saczers1

Wczoraj była "akcja" na forum z obrżeniem religii - różne spiny, admin zrobił porzadek pouswał i miał być spokój
Widać kolega, dalej ciągnie swoje bo dał sobie za punkt honoru walke z wiarą katolicką poprzez memy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139499225&postcount=105539

Może, kolęge trzeba inaczej uspokoić?


----------



## ixs

:nuts:



Saczers said:


> Może, kolęge trzeba inaczej uspokoić?


:yes:


----------



## rince1

Łomatko, jaki islam! Proroka Isę obrażajo, kindżały w dłoń!


----------



## ixs

Najsmieszniejsze (no nie, tak naprawde to nie jest smieszne...), ze najwiecej do powiedzenia w temacie obrazy uczuc religijnych maja osoby, ktore ciagle utyskuja na rzekomo rozlewajaca sie po Polsce i Europie plage poprawnosci politycznej, ktora to poprawnosc jak wiadomo knebluje usta ludu chacego przeciez tylko mowic (o innych ludziach) jak jest!
A idac dalej - niesamowite, ze Ci 'niektorzy' tak bardzo wyczuleni sa na obraze jakichs bytow magicznych... a przyzwoite zachowywanie wobec innych ludzi podciagaja pod... zgnila tolerancje, ktora jest jak wiadomo: "cnotą ludzi bez przekonań!".

:dunno:


----------



## Kemo

Sygnatura na 13 linijek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=747303


----------



## Mama Stiflera

Dlaczego w tytule jest "muzyka"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594072&page=7
?
A po drugie to taki temat trochę nie licuje z SSC.
Wioskowe podrygi i SSC... mezalians


----------



## morcair

tag wrocław
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1985877
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1989557


----------



## gsz87

^^no i co? jakby było po angielsku to by Ci się podobało...


----------



## MajKeR_

Idzie skasować głos z polla? Ręka mi się omsknęła w wątku o stosunkach polsko-francuskich.


----------



## ixs

wlasnie widzialem, myslalem ze zwariowales, tym bardziej ze towarzystwo takie doborowe :troll:


----------



## michael_siberia

Jest jedna opcja - nowy poll


----------



## demmat

Jest jeszcze druga. Nowe konto

:troll:


----------



## demoos

Prosze o sprawdzenie czy nowy user http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1333982
to nie czasami ten zbanowany http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=895407


----------



## D-D-D

Wnoszę o weryfikację aktywności użytkownika demoos.
Jego komentarze są niegrzeczne, złośliwe, czasem wręcz chamskie. Chwali się, a może i promuje łamanie prawa, a także wpływa negatywnie na wizerunek rowerzystów poprzez umieszczanie filmików z jazdy na rowerze, gdzie widać wymuszenie pierwszeństwa na innym uczestniku ruchu.
Ilość jego postów, częstotliwość zamieszczania oraz quasi-merytoryczna treść sugerują, iż użytkownik lubuje się w nabijaniu postów.
Zamieszczam tylko wybrane przykłady jego komentarzy i tylko z jednego tematu (nie całego, jedynie kilkunastu stron), co stanowi niewielką grupę reprezentacyjną jego aktywności.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139704332&postcount=13725
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139667882&postcount=13707
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139679839&postcount=13714
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139512224&postcount=13670
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137194928&postcount=13475
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136950399&postcount=13450
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137012626&postcount=13457
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137012822&postcount=13459
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136803198&postcount=13399


----------



## PiotrG

Ja dobrze widzę, multikonto zbanowego przyszło donosić na innego użytkownika?

:hilarious


----------



## demoos

Wymuszanie :nuts:


----------



## CIA

Kto zamknął wątek o pochodzeniu genetycznym? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918977&page=14 Akurat teraz jak mamy sensacyjne wiadomości o DNA Piastów... Jakiś narodowiec czy co? :dunno:


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Ktoś widocznie zamknął, bo miał powód.
A z narodowcem, to uważać radzę.


----------



## CIA

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Ktoś widocznie zamknął, bo miał powód.
> A z narodowcem, to uważać radzę.


To może wyjaw publicznie ten powód? Czy boisz się?
Przecież to jest jak palenie zakazanych ksiąg na stosie. Nauka boli?


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Powodem zamknięcia dłuższy czas temu było regularne spamowanie tematem halogrup przez jednego z użytkowników (obecnie zbanowany), do tego ten temat pojawiał się dzięki niemu w innych watkach. Zdecydowana większość użytkowników nie była zainteresowana dyskusją na ten temat i nie chciała jej na forum, więc jej nie ma i nie ma planów, żeby ponownie się pojawiła w najbliższym czasie.


----------



## CIA

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Powodem zamknięcia dłuższy czas temu było regularne spamowanie tematem halogrup przez jednego z użytkowników (obecnie zbanowany), do tego ten temat pojawiał się dzięki niemu w innych watkach. Zdecydowana większość użytkowników nie była zainteresowana dyskusją na ten temat i nie chciała jej na forum, więc jej nie ma i nie ma planów, żeby ponownie się pojawiła w najbliższym czasie.


Robiłeś jakies badania odnosnie większości użytkowników, którzy hmmm.... z nierzozumiałych mi powodów nie życzą sobie dyskusji o DNA? 
Na jakim ja jestem forum - myślałem, ze tu są ludzi chłonni wiedzy i dociekania prawdy. Myliłem się?
Jesli tak, to dziękuję za uzmysłowienie mi w jakim kręgu ludzi się obracam i świadomie rezygnuję z uczestnictwa na tym forum, a jesli to wszystko jest tylko przypuszczeniem i konfabulacją, to liczę na przemyślenie z Twojej strony co wyprawiasz majac władze demiurga.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

można usunąć
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139869019&postcount=38


----------



## potwo-or

Może z ostatnich postów wydzielić wątek:

VI Ogólnopolski Zlot Forum Polskich Wieżowców: ustalanie daty i miejsca 

Potem zmieni się tytuł jak będzie data i miejsce.

zrobione - pm7


----------



## Grvl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139894167&postcount=10

Serio? Coś takiego w watku o akademii piłkarskiej?


----------



## Bastian.

Post do skasowania. Niepotrzebna zaczepka i obrażanie forumowicza.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139908246&postcount=5665


----------



## ixs

Dorzuce kontekst... forumowicz ktorego sie to tyczy jest 'specjalny'.
Przez 8 ostatnich lat siedzial w PHP i walil jak karabin maszynowy w poprzedni rzad... a gdy wygrali ci jego 'miszcze' to aby zamknac usta krytykujacym donosil do Jana zeby ten calkowite zlikwidowal PHP... Stad teraz takie reakcje i nieufnosc co do czystosci intencji bo jest powazne podejrzenie, ze kazdy jego ruch wynika nie z jakichs faktycznych przemyslen, a jest wyznaczany przez okreslona linie i cele.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ixs said:


> Dorzuce kontekst... forumowicz ktorego sie to tyczy jest 'specjalny'.
> Przez 8 ostatnich lat siedzial w PHP i walil jak karabin maszynowy w poprzedni rzad... a gdy wygrali ci jego 'miszcze' to aby zamknac usta krytykujacym donosil do Jana zeby ten calkowite zlikwidowal PHP... Stad teraz takie reakcje i nieufnosc co do czystosci intencji bo jest powazne podejrzenie, ze kazdy jego ruch wynika nie z jakichs faktycznych przemyslen, a jest wyznaczany przez okreslona linie i cele.


i teraz najlepsze:
to Niemiec :troll:


----------



## markus1234

ixs said:


> Przez 8 ostatnich lat siedzial w PHP i walil jak karabin maszynowy w poprzedni rzad...


Tak ? 



matfiz1 said:


> Wy jebane pisowskie kurwy!!!! zapłacicie!!!!!


...




ixs said:


> a gdy wygrali ci jego 'miszcze' to aby zamknac usta krytykujacym donosil do Jana zeby ten calkowite zlikwidowal PHP.


Bzdura.

Napisałem Janowi by zamknął czasowo watek i wykasował wulgaryzmy które się po wyborach rozlały na cale php. Php było bez moderatora i nie było gdzie zgłaszać tych waszych wszystkich powyborczych "kure*w" "i ch*jow". Jan odpisał ze przekaże sprawę do polskiej moderacji, z czym się zgodziłem. Tyle. Gdybym chciał "donosić" to nie wyśle Janowi PM z mojego nicka tylko anonimowy e-mail na jego adres.

Tak wiec, twoja teoria owszem ciekawa, ale nie mająca nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością.


----------



## ixs

> Tak ?


a tamten rzad zachowywal sie tak? Poza tym jak latales ze skargami to sam na szybko czysciles swoje starsze posty...



> Php było bez moderatora


eee? co ty wymyslasz, kiedy niby?



bloniaq_s8 said:


> i teraz najlepsze:
> to Niemiec :troll:








;D


----------



## markus1234

Bastian. said:


> Post do skasowania. Niepotrzebna zaczepka i obrażanie forumowicza.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139908246&postcount=5665


Spoko. Bywało gorzej.



Urbanista1 said:


> bandyty volksdeutscha w Wupperthal (...)
> 
> mam nadzieja zeby temu z k**** synowi.


----------



## pmaciej7

markus1234 said:


> Napisałem Janowi by zamknął czasowo watek i wykasował wulgaryzmy które się po wyborach rozlały na cale php.


Wynoś się stąd kłamco raz na zawsze.



markus1234 said:


> Dear Jan, please close this "political hyde park"
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=893572&page=10730
> 
> It reached a level (full of hate speech gainst users and politicians) which is absolutely unbearable and often problematic by Polish law. (death wishes against politicians, incitement to violence, swearing at the lowest possible level and so on.) I can give you examples if you want. You can translate it in google then.
> 
> The moderator talkinghead seemingly stopped moderating this thread since a couple of weeks. And younger mods just let it go and ignore it.
> 
> Skyscrapercity should not accept such threads. It has really reached "rock bottom".
> 
> Thx.


----------



## k%

Byl jeszcze drugi gdzie ja i Asinus sie pojawiamy, ze pozwalamy szkalowac legalny polski rzad... 

Nie nieobecni tylko właśnie to jest PHP.

Gul skoczy jeszcze nie raz


----------



## demmat

ixs said:


> Dorzuce kontekst... forumowicz ktorego sie to tyczy jest 'specjalny'.
> Przez 8 ostatnich lat siedzial w PHP i walil jak karabin maszynowy w poprzedni rzad... a gdy wygrali ci jego 'miszcze' to aby zamknac usta krytykujacym donosil do Jana zeby ten calkowite zlikwidowal PHP... Stad teraz takie reakcje i nieufnosc co do czystosci intencji bo jest powazne podejrzenie, ze kazdy jego ruch wynika nie z jakichs faktycznych przemyslen, a jest wyznaczany przez okreslona linie i cele.


A jakie to ma znaczenie? Markus od początku powstania wątku o MSN prowadził w nim dyskusję na przyzwoicie wysokim poziomie. Wcześniej niż Ty pojawiłeś się na forum. Wśród morza bzdurnych, idiotycznych, żałosnych komentarzy, jakie pojawiały się w tym wątku na przestrzeni blisko 12 lat, jego posty to było coś co zachęcało do dyskusji.

Poglądy polityczne Markusa są mi bardzo dalekie, tak jak i jego trolling w php. Tylko, że php to obora, w której taplać się może każdy kto chce na ustalonych zasadach. Wyciąganie komuś jego zachowania z php w wątku inwestycyjnym, prowokowanie tym, insynuowanie jest karygodne. Niezależnie w stosunku do kogo. Dyskusja z Markusem w wątkach inwestycyjnych była zawsze na poziomie merytorycznym.

Jeżeli Markus został zbanowany z powodu tej prowokacji (bo to była czysta prowokacja), to wnoszę o bana dla Urbanisty oraz o brigi dla BlazD i ixs. Pierwszy insynuuje i obraża oraz nie po raz pierwszy wrzuca polityczne wtyki w wątkach inwestycyjnych. Wszedł do wątku, wcisnął się w merytoryczną dyskusję i wyskoczył z oskarżaniem o faszyzm? Co to w ogóle jest? Co to za post? Naprawdę żałosny i niegodny tego forum. Drugi i trzeci wyskakiwali w stosunku do Markusa w wątku o MSN z insynuacjami politycznymi kompletnie niezwiązanymi z tematyką wątku. Kontynuację tego mamy w tej księdze. Nie wiem, może go nie lubią? Mam to gdzieś, jest od tego ignore. Ja chcę dyskutować merytorycznie i na poziomie i to Markus z tych wszystkich jako jedyny trzymał ten poziom. 

Jeśli nie, proszę o odbanowanie Markusa, bo nie widzę podstaw bana (proszę Was, wiadomość na którą można tylko spojrzeć z politowaniem ma być podstawą bana? Serio?), a szczególnie nie widzę podstaw do stosowania podwójnych standardów. Jak tak bronicie standardów, to na każdym polu, a nie na tym co wygodnie.


----------



## dkzg

^^
:lol:
Niestety, forum traktowane jest jako całość, jak ktoś nie potrafi zachować się w jednej jego części to dostane bana na całość, tak jak Ty wyrzuciłbyś kogoś z domu gdyby Ci obrzygał salon.

Druga sprawa to to, że jeśli chcesz zbanowania BlazDa i ixisa to należy konsekwentnie zbanować 3/4 PHP, co podobnie jak Twój pomysł jest czystym absurdem.


----------



## ixs

demmat said:


> A jakie to ma znaczenie? Markus od początku powstania wątku o MSN prowadził w nim dyskusję na przyzwoicie wysokim poziomie. Wcześniej niż Ty pojawiłeś się na forum. Wśród morza bzdurnych, idiotycznych, żałosnych komentarzy, jakie pojawiały się w tym wątku na przestrzeni blisko 12 lat, jego posty to było coś co zachęcało do dyskusji.
> 
> Poglądy polityczne Markusa są mi bardzo dalekie, tak jak i jego trolling w php. Tylko, że php to obora, w której taplać się może każdy kto chce na ustalonych zasadach. Wyciąganie komuś jego zachowania z php w wątku inwestycyjnym, prowokowanie tym, insynuowanie jest karygodne. Niezależnie w stosunku do kogo. Dyskusja z Markusem w wątkach inwestycyjnych była zawsze na poziomie merytorycznym.


Zgoda, moim zdaniem generalnie ma pojecie, wyczucie, dobry gust i POTRAFI(gdy chce) sporo wniesc do dyskusji o architekturze, urbanistyce itd... Za to go zawsze cenilem i nawet lajkowalem...
I tak w zasadzie to jest wlasnie glowna przyczyna ktora sprawila, ze mu tam troche wygarnalem... bo po tym co odwalil nie bylem juz w stanie podchodzic do jego merytorycznych postow normalnie, jak do postow kazdego jednego uzytkownika poniewaz nie bylem pewien co nim kieruje...
Po tym co zrobil(i do czego zdolny jest sie posunac zeby wyszlo na jego) po prostu czulem, ze pod pozorem merytorycznej dyskusji ciagle prowadzi jakas pokretna gierke polityczna.
no i w zasadzie tyle.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Obrońcy demokracji demokratycznie banują tylko tych co jadą po Platformie :lol:


----------



## ixs

aha... a zamykajac PHP to rozumiem chciano poprawic wolnosc wypowiedzi? Taki "pakiet demokratyczny"?


----------



## demmat

ixs said:


> Zgoda, moim zdaniem generalnie ma pojecie, wyczucie, dobry gust i POTRAFI(gdy chce) sporo wniesc do dyskusji o architekturze, urbanistyce itd... Za to go zawsze cenilem i nawet lajkowalem...
> I tak w zasadzie to jest wlasnie glowna przyczyna ktora sprawila, ze mu tam troche wygarnalem... bo po tym co odwalil nie bylem juz w stanie podchodzic do jego merytorycznych postow normalnie, jak do postow kazdego jednego uzytkownika poniewaz nie bylem pewien co nim kieruje...
> Po tym co zrobil(i do czego zdolny jest sie posunac zeby wyszlo na jego) po prostu czulem, ze pod pozorem merytorycznej dyskusji ciagle prowadzi jakas pokretna gierke polityczna.
> no i w zasadzie tyle.


Markus jest chyba jedynym użytkownikiem forum, który jednocześnie trolluje w wątkach politycznych na niesamowitą skalę, ale jednocześnie w wątkach merytorycznych prowadzi dyskusję na bardzo wysokim poziomie merytorycznym i kultury. To jest coś strasznie dziwnego i może budzić zakłopotanie. Niemniej od tego jest podział na polityczne działy i merytoryczne, by takie ewenementy mogły występować. I dla mnie nie ma żadnego znaczenia czy ktoś jest trollem pisowskim, peowski, korwinowym, rosyjskim, czy chciałby bić homoseksualistów i wieszać ateistów, jeżeli w wątku merytorycznym można z nim na temat kulturalnie i ciekawie porozmawiać. Od tego jest forum.

Nie rozumiem dlaczego jako osoba pokrzywdzona, obrażana i zaczepiana, bez żadnego powodu (bo w wątku merytorycznym nie dał do tego żadnych powodów), Markus jest ukarany, do tego najsurowszą karą. Nie on zaczął dyskusję, nawet nie odpowiedział na zaczepki, nie on zgłosił sprawę w wątku. Zgłoszony post jest obrzydliwy i nie ma żadnego wytłumaczenia, które próbowano tutaj przedstawiać.


----------



## ixs

demmat said:


> Markus jest chyba jedynym użytkownikiem forum, który jednocześnie trolluje w wątkach politycznych na niesamowitą skalę, ale jednocześnie w wątkach merytorycznych prowadzi dyskusję na bardzo wysokim poziomie merytorycznym i kultury. To jest coś strasznie dziwnego i może budzić zakłopotanie. Niemniej od tego jest podział na polityczne działy i merytoryczne, by takie ewenementy mogły występować. I dla mnie nie ma żadnego znaczenia czy ktoś jest trollem pisowskim, peowski, korwinowym, rosyjskim, czy chciałby bić homoseksualistów i wieszać ateistów, jeżeli w wątku merytorycznym można z nim na temat kulturalnie i ciekawie porozmawiać. Od tego jest forum.


Ale to wcale nie budzilo mojego zaklopotania, w PHP szarpalem sie z nim i memami przerzucalem, a w warszawskim watku lajkowalem i mimo calego trollingu i zupelnie innego spojrzenia na polityke mailem do niego nawet sympatie... Do tego tak jakos sie zlozylo, ze chyba nawet nasze gusta sa w jakims stopniu zbiezne i w watkach architektonicznych czesto wystepowala zgodnosc.
Z mojej perspektywy wszystko sie zmienilo po tym co odwalil... i pozniej gdy uwazniej patrzylem na to co pisze to zaczalem dostrzegac, ze i tutaj jakby idzie po linii, a cel jest polityczny i wszystko sprowadza sie do walenia we wladze Warszawy. Moge sie mylic, ale sorry... tak to jest gdy sie w tak spektakularny sposob zachwieje zaufaniem... 
W efekcie dalem mu to do zrozumienia.




demmat said:


> Nie rozumiem dlaczego jako osoba pokrzywdzona, obrażana i zaczepiana, bez żadnego powodu (bo w wątku merytorycznym nie dał do tego żadnych powodów), Markus jest ukarany, do tego najsurowszą karą. Nie on zaczął dyskusję, nawet nie odpowiedział na zaczepki, nie on zgłosił sprawę w wątku. Zgłoszony post jest obrzydliwy i nie ma żadnego wytłumaczenia, które próbowano tutaj przedstawiać.


z tego co rozumiem powod jest niejako obok calej tej sytuacji.


----------



## LubiePiwo

ixs said:


> aha... a zamykajac PHP to rozumiem chciano poprawic wolnosc wypowiedzi? Taki "pakiet demokratyczny"?


Wystarczy, że za odzywki typu


matfiz1 said:


> Wy jebane pisowskie kurwy!!!! zapłacicie!!!!!


będą jakieś kary. Nie mam żadnych wątpliwości, że gdyby zamiast "pisowskie" było "platformerskie" to pewnie byłby miesiąc briga  No ale tak jak mówię, tacy to właśnie fani "demokracji" siedzą w tym wątku :lol:


----------



## ixs

LubiePiwo said:


> Wystarczy, że za odzywki typu
> 
> będą jakieś kary. Nie mam żadnych wątpliwości, że gdyby zamiast "pisowskie" było "platformerskie" to pewnie byłby miesiąc briga  No ale tak jak mówię, tacy to właśnie fani "demokracji" siedzą w tym wątku :lol:


czym ze to jest, na tle czynow akceptowanych przez sympatykow lepszej strony...? Traktowanie 37% jako wiekszosci konstytucyjnej (co jest de facto pogwalceniem podstawowych praw pozostalych 63% obywateli)... jakos Was nie rusza.
W takim ujeciu, po tym oczywistym gwalcie na panstwie (o ile nie na samych obywatelach) dalej dziwisz sie tym k#*#om i podniesionej temperaturze...? Ale EOT.


----------



## LubiePiwo

ixs said:


> czym ze to jest, na tle czynow akceptowalnych przez sympatykow lepszej strony...?


A u Was biją murzynów!


----------



## michael_siberia

Przypominam, że na tym forum był tylko jeden typowo platformerski troll (nawet się do tego przyznawał). Miał nick Amitherei. Czemu piszę o nim w czasie przeszłym? Otóż dostał permanentnego bana jakoś w 2014 czy 2015. Do tego nikt nie płacze za nim.


----------



## demmat

Widocznie zasłużył. Tak jak zasłużyło wiele trolli prawicowych, którzy z polityką wychodzili do innych działów. Markus nie wyszedł i tu jest różnica.


ixs said:


> Z mojej perspektywy wszystko sie zmienilo po tym co odwalil... i pozniej gdy uwazniej patrzylem na to co pisze to zaczalem dostrzegac, ze i tutaj jakby idzie po linii, a cel jest polityczny i wszystko sprowadza sie do walenia we wladze Warszawy. Moge sie mylic, ale sorry... tak to jest gdy sie w tak spektakularny sposob zachwieje zaufaniem...


Bo zawsze krytykował poczynania władzy w Stolicy. Tylko, że uderzał w czułe punkty, tam gdzie krytyka była uzasadniona, zrozumiała, bądź racjonalna. Nie było w tym zacietrzewienia politycznego i krytykanctwa widocznego chociażby w php. Najczęściej udzielał się w wątku o MSN i tam krytyka władz miasta była powszechna i normalna. Nie dziwne więc, że osoba o odmiennych poglądach niż władze miasta z tego korzystała.


----------



## ixs

Ale trudno tez zebys mial do mnie pretensje, ze po tym cyrku ktory zorganizowal nie bylem w stanie ocenic jego motywow i dalem mu to odczuc, ze do takiego stanu rzeczy sie przyczynil.


----------



## BlazD

pmaciej7 said:


> Wynoś się stąd kłamco raz na zawsze.


Dziękuję za bana dla tego... usera, ale nastąpiło to o kilka lat za późno.


----------



## drugastrona

LubiePiwo said:


> Wystarczy, że za odzywki typu
> 
> będą jakieś kary. Nie mam żadnych wątpliwości, że gdyby zamiast "pisowskie" było "platformerskie" to pewnie byłby miesiąc briga  No ale tak jak mówię, tacy to właśnie fani "demokracji" siedzą w tym wątku :lol:


Zastanawiam się, po co mieszasz demokrację do wulgaryzmów. Czy jeżeli ktoś jest wielbicielem demokracji automatycznie nie może używać wulgaryzmów (w dodatku w wątku wyjętym spod zwykłych zasad moderowania)? Nie może życzyć wszystkiego co najgorsze partii, która łamie zasady demokratycznego państwa i konstytucję? Nie rozumiem Twojego toku rozumowania.


----------



## pmaciej7

Dla przypomnienia wyciąg z regulaminu php:



talkinghead said:


> - wnioski i skargi z tego watku proszę zglaszac mi osobiscie - bez zgłaszania ich w księgach


Jeżeli zobaczę tu jeszcze jakieś narzekania, że w php brzydko mówią, obrażają albo cokolwiek innego związanego z php, będę brigował.


----------



## Mruczek

pmaciej7 said:


> Dla przypomnienia wyciąg z regulaminu php:
> 
> Jeżeli zobaczę tu jeszcze jakieś narzekania, że w php brzydko mówią, obrażają albo cokolwiek innego związanego z php, będę brigował.


Skoro o czymś innym, niż o PHP, to ja się - jak rzadko kiedy - dołączę do sugestii kol. demmata żeby odbanować Markusa.

Zwłaszcza jeżeli jego jedynym przewinieniem był donos do Jana. 

Niska szkodliwość społeczna czynu... zasługi z ramienia i po linii... niskie prawdopodobieństwo recydywy... wysoka użyteczność społeczna jednostki... - w skrócie: to wszystko co się zawsze mówi w takich wypadkach


----------



## MajKeR_

Mruczku, zepsuły Ci się emotikony? Bo brakło Twojej ulubionej: :troll:

Przewiną jego były częste skoki ciśnienia adwersarzy. To jest poważny zarzut. Jak w tej radiowej reklamie leku na menopauzę.


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Ech ten markus. Pamiętacie jego krzywą akcję z wrocławskim lotniskiem?  Dobrze się stało, że sobie już poszedł...


----------



## pmaciej7

arafat11 - polityka poza php - 10 dni


----------



## k%

Wlasnie po to jest PHP zeby szambo wybijalo tylko w jednym miejscu i mogli sie tam ludzie wyzyc, a w watkach tematycznych byl wyzszy poziom.


----------



## LubiePiwo

W sumie dobry pomysł z tym szambem k%. Planujecie może jeszcze jakiś wątek, gdzie będzie można bezkarnie bluzgać innych użytkowników? Przydałby się taki, bo widzę czasem kłótnie na SSC, a gdyby powstał taki wątek to nie byłoby już takich problemów.


----------



## k%

Nie, nie planujemy.

I nie udawaj, ze bluzgi, chamstwo czy obrażanie innych uzytkownikow oraz politykow pojawilo sie "wczoraj" w PHP.

Ja tam sam po Pani Kopacz sobie uzywalem jak rzadzila i wtedy Markus nie zgłaszał.


----------



## Cezman

k% said:


> Ja tam sam po Pani Kopacz sobie uzywalem jak rzadzila i wtedy Markus nie zgłaszał.


Między innymi ja to zgłaszałem. Sądziłem wtedy, że moderatorowi nie wypada. Tyle razy na tym forum się myliłem, że chyba przeprosiny wpiszę na stałe do stopki :lol:

Przepraszam i proszę o wybaczenie :master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master: Błąd naprawiłem bo teraz krytykę Rządu lajkuję :troll:

Jeszcze w kwestii polityki poza PHP: czasami jest tak, że decyzja merytoryczna zależy od decyzji politycznej (w zasadzie chyba zawsze :nuts. Robiłem nawet kiedyś jakiś projekt badawczy. Wyjeżdżam z czynnikami merytorycznymi, a decydenci mi mówią, że wiedzą jak ma to wyglądać. Jednak robią inaczej właśnie ze względów politycznych. I co wtedy? Czy mam w wątkach merytorycznych udawać, że nie ma czynników politycznych? Się cenzuruję jak mogę, ale to też nie jest chyba wyjście? 

*@Moderatorzy*: zaproponujcie proszę jakąś jasną granicę byśmy na wzajem się zrozumieli.


----------



## matfiz1

LubiePiwo said:


> W sumie dobry pomysł z tym szambem k%. Planujecie może jeszcze jakiś wątek, gdzie będzie można bezkarnie bluzgać innych użytkowników? Przydałby się taki, bo widzę czasem kłótnie na SSC, a gdyby powstał taki wątek to nie byłoby już takich problemów.


Jak mi nie pasuje obsługa, ceny, towar i ogólny klimat w jakimś sklepie to z niego wychodzę i idę sobie do innego :troll:


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261195&page=890
Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji od #17783
do tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1810133


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## Jasq

Gdzie mozna zglosić zastrzeżenia na naszym SSC odnośnie zachowania się moderatora w danym wątku tematycznym ?.


----------



## mateusz.el

Tu jest jedyne słuszne miejsce.


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Można przetestować na moim poście, czy lajki tak faktycznie działają, w tym celu proszę kliknąć w kciuk w prawym dolnym narożniku.


----------



## adijos93

Code:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335495

proszę o dodanie do tego wątku tagu legnica.


----------



## arkadiusz

Prosiłbym pilnie (tzn. zanim w wątku o "Zagospodarowaniu brzegów ..." rozwinie się ew. dyskusja i będzie więcej postów do przenoszenia ) o "powrót" wątku o Porcie Czerniakowskim z działu "Ukończone" do realizowanych inwestycji Warszawskich (tzn. jeśli jest technicznie taka możliwość?).

Można oczywiście założyć nowym wątek... ale skoro jeden już jest, szkoda robić bałagan i dublować tematy. 

A temat zdecydowanie nie jest (ponownie) "ukończony". Trwa w tej chwili od niedawna duża inwestycja - budowa "miasteczka wodniackiego". Miasto planuje też w niedługim czasie ogłaszać przetarg na budowę dużego pawilonu z placem miejskim "na dachu". W dość konkretnych planach jest też budowa kładki w środkowej części.

Okazuje się, że przebudowa samego Portu (nabrzeży, itp.) absolutnie nie zakończyła prac w tej okolicy. Port ma dość... priorytetowe znaczenie dla władz, więc można się spodziewać, że wątek jeszcze duuugo będzie potrzebny.

Gbyby nastąpiło "ożywienie" wątku, prosiłbym też o przeniesienie do niego dwóch postów - tego o wspomnianym pawilonie i najnowszego, z wizkami ośrodka (oraz ew. dyskusji, jeśli jakaś się pod nim pojawi).

Można by też rozważyć (to już nie tak pilne, ale może przy okazji... ) *zmianę tematu* z "Port Czerniakowski" na "*Port i Cypel Czerniakowski*" (bo trudno oddzielać inwestycje zlokalizowane "stricte w wodzie" od tych "wodno-lądowych", które tworzą z infrastrukturą "portową" funkcjonalną całość ).

Z góry wielki dzięki.


----------



## MichalJ

Popieram przedmówcę. Mam nawet parę zdjęć, które chętnie wrzucę do wskrzeszonego wątku. A nawet w samym porcie też jeszcze trwa budowa...


----------



## wojtek2201

Szanowni Admini,
chyba czas zrobić porządek na tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165614. Rozumiem, że inwestycja w CPL jest kontrowersyjna, ale dzięki temu można merytorycznie podyskutować. Tutaj natomiast osiągnęliśmy dno, którego chyba jeszcze na tym forum nie widziałem...


----------



## salto_angel

Prośba o posprzątanie w piłkarskim wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1633274&page=2625 

Znaleźli się napinacze i spamują.


----------



## Saczers1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140469837&postcount=35510
Proszę o uspokojenie użytkownika Jaco78 bo już nie pierwszy raz mnie obraża, pomawia i jawnie kłamie. Teraz nagle zaczą obrażać też moj region (Nowy Sącz)
Rozumiem, że każdy ma tutaj inne zdanie, nie kazdy z każdym sie musi zgadzać, ale ten użytkownik notorycznie atakuje mnie personalnie i obraża.


----------



## jaco78

Saczers said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140469837&postcount=35510
> Proszę o uspokojenie użytkownika Jaco78 bo już nie pierwszy raz mnie obraża, pomawia i jawnie kłamie. Teraz nagle zaczą obrażać też moj region (Nowy Sącz)
> Rozumiem, że każdy ma tutaj inne zdanie, nie kazdy z każdym sie musi zgadzać, ale ten użytkownik notorycznie atakuje mnie personalnie i obraża.


Kolega Saczers kłamie twierdząc, że w Polsce nie ma imigrantów i oburza się że nazwałem go ignorantem w odpowiedzi na tą tezę (powtórzoną 2 razy) co wg niego jest obrazą i atakowaniem go. Napisałem też że chyba mieszka na wsi skoro nie widział imigranta i to jest wg niego obrażaniem jego regionu. Nigdy i nigdzie notorycznie nie atakowałem go persnoalnie jak sugeruje. To kolejne kłamstwo. Tu na dowód cała nasza rozmowa : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545812&page=1776


----------



## PiotrG

Towarzyszu Saczers, towarzysz jest przewrażliwiony i łże jak z nut!


----------



## 625

Saczers said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140469837&postcount=35510
> Proszę o uspokojenie użytkownika Jaco78 bo już nie pierwszy raz mnie obraża, pomawia i jawnie kłamie. Teraz nagle zaczą obrażać też moj region (Nowy Sącz)
> Rozumiem, że każdy ma tutaj inne zdanie, nie kazdy z każdym sie musi zgadzać, ale ten użytkownik notorycznie atakuje mnie personalnie i obraża.


Masz ostrzeżenie. I to poważne, po tylu brigach będzie ban.


----------



## Saczers1

625 said:


> Masz ostrzeżenie. I to poważne, po tylu brigach będzie ban.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140470036&postcount=35514
rozumiem że dalej może obrażać, nawet jak się nie wypowiadam.


----------



## Vergelf

Forumowa prawica nieustannie stosuje rasistowską retorykę i wycieczki personalne, nie rozumiem także, skąd te oburzenie o takie "drobnostki" jak nazwanie kogoś "ignorantem".


----------



## Maciek97

Weźcie powiedzcie Vergelfowi aby skonczył z tym "rasizmem" w co drugim poscie. W tytule wątku jest rasizm=brig więc jeśli moderatorzy widza rasizm to niech briguja a jeśli nie to to niech Vergelf skonczy ze swoimi ciągłymi oskarżeniami.


----------



## el nino

el nino said:


> Podrążyłem jeszcze trochę jak działają lajki i w sumie to działanie jest dziwne - wciśnięcie przycisku polubienia wysyła dane na serwer, w odpowiedzi zwracana jest i wyświetlana informacja kto dany post polubił. I na tym akcja by mogła się zakończyć, ale inny skrypt wysyła do serwera żądanie które pobiera od nowa cały post - w tym przypadku jest to zupełnie bezsensowne, gdyż zabiera tylko czas serwera i łącze a wyświetlane jest dokładnie to samo co już widać.


Jak by ktoś chciał, to napisałem skrypt który poprawia działanie lików. Nie przeładowuje strony (edyta: posta nie strony) po polubieniu i optycznie widać iż można polubić następny post: https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/30131-ssc-better-like-button









A jak komuś brakuje, to skrypt dodający przycisk przewijania strony do góry: https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/14141-ssc-scroll-to-top


----------



## Hipolit

:dunno:

Chrome.


----------



## los77

*el nino* bardzo dziękuję  Działa i bucy również w chromie 

*Hipolit* zainstaluj najpierw tampermonkey , dopiero potem skrypt.


----------



## el nino

Hipolit said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Chrome.


Jak wrócę do domu, założę wątek i opiszę co i jak. Tak na szybko trzeba wcześniej zainstalować następujący dodatek wcześniej:

Chrome: Tampermonkey 
Firefox: Tampermonkey
Opera: Tampermonkey


----------



## dkzg

A u mnie na firefoxie nie działa ten drugi


----------



## los77

el nino said:


> Jak wrócę do domu, założę wątek i opiszę co i jak. Tak na szybko trzeba wcześniej zainstalować następujący dodatek wcześniej:
> 
> Chrome: Tampermonkey
> Firefox: Tampermonkey
> Opera: Tampermonkey



To ja tylko z uprzejmą prośbą, może *el nino* znasz sposób również na to aby jakoś wyróżniało polubiony wcześniej post. 

Chodzi o sytuację gdy nie jest widoczny własny nick w polubieniach (bo polubień więcej) i nie pamięta się czy post był już wcześniej polubiony.


----------



## el nino

dkzg said:


> A u mnie na firefoxie nie działa ten drugi


Poprawione, ale ikona jest u mnie z jakiegoś powodu za nisko w FF. W domu to obczaję. 



los77 said:


> To ja tylko z uprzejmą prośbą, może *el nino* znasz sposób również na to aby jakoś wyróżniało polubiony wcześniej post.
> 
> Chodzi o sytuację gdy nie jest widoczny własny nick w polubieniach (bo polubień więcej) i nie pamięta się czy post był już wcześniej polubiony.


Znać to znam, ale trzeba odpytywać o każdy post z osobna co by zajechało serwer. Jeszcze zobaczę co przesyłane jest w aplikacji mobilnej, gdyż chyba tam to dobrze działa. 
Można by też zapisywać w LocaSorage kliknięcia i tym sposobem wyróżniać dany post, ale to tylko proteza działająca na danym komputerze.


----------



## michuu

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku z ukończonych do Toruń 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140713082#post140713082

ok - pm7


----------



## Bastian.

Prośba do moda o spełnienie życzenia.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140733922&postcount=665


----------



## dwiegruszki

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140783710&postcount=36362

Tak to już jest, gdy ktoś szasta sobie bilionami, a nie umie policzyć do stu...


----------



## Vergelf

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140794788&postcount=316891

Ale chyba tylko marnuję czas, ten użytkownik ewidentnie ma ciche przyzwolenie moderacji na nagminne stosowanie prowokacji, ataków personalnych i zwyczajnych wyzwisk.


----------



## 625

Vergelf said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140794788&postcount=316891
> 
> Ale chyba tylko marnuję czas, ten użytkownik ewidentnie ma ciche przyzwolenie moderacji na nagminne stosowanie prowokacji, ataków personalnych i zwyczajnych wyzwisk.


PHP tu nie zgłaszamy. Masz tydzień na zastanowienie się, po co zgłaszać tu że ktoś nie lubi Putina odpowiedzialnego za śmierć tysięcy ludzi.


----------



## potwo-or

DEL


----------



## zbieraj

Do szanownej moderacji, w szczególności _*pmaciej7*_



> You have received an infraction at SkyscraperCity.
> 
> Reason: _sam jesteś seba_
> -------
> jw
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 3 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> Original Post:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140741238
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Za nazwanie prezydenta Sebą? A co to za obraza? Przecież to Seba. Za używania Adriana gdy mowa o Uchu Prezesa? A co w tym złego?
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> SkyscraperCity
Click to expand...

Pragnę przypomnieć _*pmaciej7*_ kto jest prezydentem jego kraju:


> Andrzej *Sebastian* Duda i (ur. 16 maja 1972 w Krakowie[1]) – polski polityk i prawnik. Od 6 sierpnia 2015 prezydent Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej.
> (...)


via:
Wikipedia

Na przyszłość - po prostu należało by się zastanowić dwa razy zanim będzie się dawało briga. Tym bardziej, że Seba jako drugie imię prezydenta RP jest obrazą, a za to inne imiona w na forum są spoko, nie?  Tak z cyklu #f*cklogic


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie rozumiem. Chcesz briga drugi raz?


----------



## bartek76

Proszę o sprawdzenie czy to nie multikonto

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1334625


----------



## dkzg

^^
Szukaj w halogrupach, szukaj


----------



## zbieraj

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie rozumiem. Chcesz briga drugi raz?


Dajesz briga za to, że używam imienia prezydenta RP. Gdzie tu logika?


----------



## gacol

#51034
"Mnie natomiast zastanawia radocha jaką miałeś z 10 kwietnia 2010"
Naprawdę można napisać wszystko bezkarnie czy trzeba mieć szczególne fory?


----------



## mateusz.el

gacol said:


> #51034
> "Mnie natomiast zastanawia radocha jaką miałeś z 10 kwietnia 2010"
> Naprawdę można napisać wszystko bezkarnie czy trzeba mieć szczególne fory?


Jakiś link, w jakim to wątku?
Po samym numerze posta nie znajdziemy tego.


----------



## Cezman

^^

Pomogę (ale nie wiem o co tam chodzi)


----------



## gacol

Przepraszam, nie wiedziałem że sam numer posta to za mało. Mea culpa. 
Chodzi o to, że jedni użytkownicy potrafią napisać kontrę merytoryczną, bez epitetów, natomiast ten jeden non stop stosuje ataki personalne, wyzwiska i obrzucanie kałem z przyzwoleniem moderacji.
Po czym wiem, że z przyzwoleniem? Ano po tym, że mój post z pytaniem o dowody na zachowanie z cytowanego zdania znikł, czyli jakiś mod był; skoro zostało to co tu dodać?
Można napisać zdanie bez obrażania, no ale widocznie ktoś leczy swoje kompleksy, cóż, jego/jej prawo, ale moderacja od czego jest w takim razie. Raportowanie nie działa.
Poprosiłem też rzeczonego usera o jego dane do ewentualnego pozwu, ale odwagi wystarcza mu tylko na szczekanie zza monitora, czego zresztą sie spodziewałem.


----------



## Virgileq

Widzę, że ciekawa historia nam się tutaj na tym spokojnym forum rysuje. 



gacol said:


> (...)
> Poprosiłem też rzeczonego usera o jego dane do ewentualnego pozwu, ale odwagi wystarcza mu tylko na szczekanie zza monitora, czego zresztą sie spodziewałem.


----------



## Jasq

proszę o tag "kraków" dla: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444734&page=158


----------



## piaseczniak

Witam, 

zuważyłem dużą aktywność członków których konta zostały założone niedawno i promują jedyną słuszną ideologię[kaczyzm], lubiąc swoje posty nawzajem itd. Jako, że bardzo cenię sobie to forum, a aktywność tych użytkowników obniża poziom dyskusji proponuję założyć wątek polityczny na którym będą mogły wypowiadać się jedynie osoby zarejestrowane np. przed 2014. 

Żeby była jasność nie mam nic przeciwko różnym opiniom i poglądom ale mam wrażenie, że jest to celowa akcja nie tyle dążąca do przejęcia forum co do zniszczenia platformy wolnej wypowiedzi i wymiany poglądów. Taki wątek służyłby jako kontrast dla innych wątków.

Pozdrawiam i liczę na konstruktywną dyskusję.


----------



## 625

piaseczniak said:


> Witam,
> 
> zuważyłem dużą aktywność członków których konta zostały założone niedawno i promują jedyną słuszną ideologię[kaczyzm], lubiąc swoje posty nawzajem itd. Jako, że bardzo cenię sobie to forum, a aktywność tych użytkowników obniża poziom dyskusji proponuję założyć wątek polityczny na którym będą mogły wypowiadać się jedynie osoby zarejestrowane np. przed 2014.
> 
> Żeby była jasność nie mam nic przeciwko różnym opiniom i poglądom ale mam wrażenie, że jest to celowa akcja nie tyle dążąca do przejęcia forum co do zniszczenia platformy wolnej wypowiedzi i wymiany poglądów. Taki wątek służyłby jako kontrast dla innych wątków.
> 
> Pozdrawiam i liczę na konstruktywną dyskusję.


1. O jakich wątkach mówisz? To pokasuję.
2. Od tego jest PHP, nie będzie innych wątków.


----------



## piaseczniak

Usiądę wieczorem i poszukam ale tak na szybko użytkownik sorbitol w wątku o imigrantach nie ma nawet 100 postów.


----------



## demmat

I co to miałoby uzyskać? Czy ktoś będący na forum kilka miesięcy i aktywnie dyskutujący w wątkach merytorycznych nie może być dobrym dyskutantem w wątkach politycznych? Poza tym skoro nikt nie ma zamiaru egzekwować warunku posiadania minimum 100 postów w Klubie forum i 500 postów w PHP, to nie sądzę by egzekwowano warunek czasu rejestracji. 

Inna sprawa, że zastanawia mnie to dlaczego tyle osób posiadających małą liczbę postów i zarejestrowanych niedawno ląduje od razu w Klubie Forum? Przecież dla niezarejestrowanych ten dział jest niewidoczny. Skąd ludzie wiedzą o tym dziale? Wygląda to jakby specjalnie się rejestrowali, żeby pisać w Klubie forum. Tylko, że nie powinni w ogóle przed rejestracją wiedzieć o tym dziale.


----------



## piaseczniak

^^^ o to właśnie mi chodzi. Na tym forum aktywnych jest parędziesiąt tysięcy Polaków z reguły z wyższym wykształceniem, i zaangażowanych społecznie. Wydaje mi się, że jest to łakomy kąsek dla obecnie rządzących, przynajmniej zniszczenie tego miejsca jako platformy wymiany poglądów. 

Tak jak mówiłem usiądę wieczorem, i postaram się przeanalizować kto lubi jakie posty i czy nie ma tam czegoś podejrzanego.


----------



## dkzg

Niekwestionowanym liderem jest PiotrRP, którego ostatni post (pomijając ostatnie pytanie techniczne) w merytorycznej części forum datowany jest na *16 czerwca 2012 roku!* i to w temacie o Euro 2012 we Wrocławiu. Od tego czasu napisał jakieś *860 postów* w klubie forum. Zastanawiająca jest też jego przerwa między lipcem, a listopadem zeszłego roku, po której wrócił i zaczął swoją nadzwyczajną aktywność w wątku [Statystyki] PKB i inne dane ekonomiczne, w którym wychwala każdy rosnący wskaźnik ekonomiczny subtelnie sugerując, że przed 2016 było źle.


----------



## mateusz.el

Może serio trzeba pomyśleć nad jakąś "inwentaryzacją" i przeczyszczeniem Forum. Jeśli z tym PiotremRP faktycznie tak jest, no to zakrawa to o kpinę.


----------



## dkzg

Tylko nie mów, że nie wiesz jak to sprawdzić.


----------



## Beck's

Mnie to akurat nie przeszkadza, ze wrzuca pozytywne informacje o godpodarce, bo co w tym złego? Jakby byly negatywne to też pewnie by wrzucal.


----------



## demmat

To co pisze jest mało istotne. Ważne jest to, że ustala się zasady, które każdy normalny przestrzega, bo szanuje netykietę forum, a są użytkownicy, którzy nie przestrzegają zasad i prawie nic merytorycznego na forum nie wnoszą. Tylko skaczą po wątkach politycznych i czasem napiszą coś w merytorycznych, ale też w kontekście politycznym (nie raz się tak zdarzało na przestrzeni lat). Trzeba takie sytuacje ucinać. Ale jak było przyzwolenie by ktoś przez kilka lat łamał regulamin, to teraz głupotą jest za to go karać.


----------



## gacol

piaseczniak said:


> Witam,
> 
> zuważyłem dużą aktywność członków których konta zostały założone niedawno i promują jedyną słuszną ideologię[kaczyzm], lubiąc swoje posty nawzajem itd. Jako, że bardzo cenię sobie to forum, a aktywność tych użytkowników obniża poziom dyskusji proponuję założyć wątek polityczny na którym będą mogły wypowiadać się jedynie osoby zarejestrowane np. przed 2014.
> 
> Żeby była jasność nie mam nic przeciwko różnym opiniom i poglądom ale mam wrażenie, że jest to celowa akcja nie tyle dążąca do przejęcia forum co do zniszczenia platformy wolnej wypowiedzi i wymiany poglądów. Taki wątek służyłby jako kontrast dla innych wątków.
> 
> Pozdrawiam i liczę na konstruktywną dyskusję.


Ok, a czy zauważyłeś też to samo zjawisko co do userów powiedzmy z drugiej strony barykady? Bo ja tak. A czy zauważyłeś, że jak tylko ktoś ma poglady inne niż "kółko wzjemnej adoracji" to od razu lecą wyzwiska i moderacja akurat je ignoruje? Celują w tym ciągle ci sami, do tego stanowiący mniejszość bo reszta potrafi odpisać merytorycznie. Nie wierzę, że nie można poradzić sobie z 2-3 osobami które jedyne co wyniosły z domu to chyba dobra materialne "na przelew" bo z kulturą osobistą to nawet na jednym kontynencie nie były. I mam podejrzenia co do niektorch, że to recydywa bo poprzednie konto już zarobiło bana - a wy chyba macie możliwości, żeby takie reinkarnacje nagrodzić.
Ja akurat na to forum trafiłem przez MEGA wątek o pozostałościach Polski na Białorusi kilka lat temu, fakt "zalegalizowałem" się niedawno z takich czy innych względów. Na koniec powiedz jak podwyższa poziom dyskusji user którego powiedzmy połowa wypowiedzi sprowadza się do "skasować tego pisowskiego trolla", "troll dostał rozkaz szczekać" itepeitede, ale coż, każdy ocenia podług siebie podobno(to nie do Ciebie, piaseczniak).


----------



## mateusz.el

dkzg said:


> Tylko nie mów, że nie wiesz jak to sprawdzić.


na telefonie to jest ciężko, na laptopie siądę i zaraz obczaję


----------



## el nino

Phi, w wątku militarnym to dopiero wysyp użytkowników z kontami założonymi niedawno i nieudzielającymi się gdziekolwiek indziej.


----------



## Torney

Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku i wprowadzenie w życie ostrzeżenia z tytułu.


----------



## wiewior

Kolega chyba przesadził z sygnaturą - przy krótkim poście wygląda to wyjątkowo komicznie...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140893228&postcount=12620


----------



## Vergelf

625 said:


> PHP tu nie zgłaszamy. Masz tydzień na zastanowienie się, po co zgłaszać tu że ktoś nie lubi Putina odpowiedzialnego za śmierć tysięcy ludzi.


Nigdy nikogo nie zgłosiłem za to, że "nie lubi Putina", tylko za zwykłe obelgi, którymi ten użytkownik bez przerwy rzuca. Jakoś to administracji nie przeszkadza.


----------



## michael_siberia

Miałbyś trochę honoru i wycofał się sam z forum.


----------



## kokodak

Warto jest być uczciwym, mieć jaja i nie robić z siebie typowego muła.
Uczciwość .


----------



## bartek76

Do moderacji bez owijania w bawełnę, jak długo trzeba czekać na reakcję na prorosyjską propagandę uprawianą przez towarzysza Vergelfa?

O co chodzi, o brak dowodów? Bez jaj.
Za inteligentnie i ciekawie pisze? Również bez jaj, to nie byle kelner od manipulowania wykopów, tylko bardzo groźny manipulator, który jest w stanie skutecznie wpływać na wiele osób.
Ma sporo interesujących i wzbogacających dyskusję rzeczy do powiedzenia? Prawda, z tego powodu sam wolałbym żeby został, ale wobec faktu że właściwie w całym świecie zachodnim ma miejsce uświadomienie że od lat jest przedmiotem intensywnej kampanii propagandowej ze strony Rosji, nie można przejść do porządku dziennego nad tym że mamy do czynienia z zaawansowanym agentem wpływu nieprzyjaznego mocarstwa.

Permanentny ban nie będzie aktem cenzury tylko samoobrony.
Na niejednym zachodnim subforum skyscrapercity modzi się już nie bawią w niuanse tylko bezlitośnie tępią takich osobników.


----------



## michael_siberia

Niestety, wiele osób, skądinąd inteligentnych, łapie się na jego nawijanie makaronu na uszy. Widać to szczególnie po liczbie lajków. Co ciekawe, ten pan nie napisał prawdopodobnie ani jednego "punktowanego" wpisu w polskiej sekcji poza oboma księgami wiszącymi na ogólnym FPW. Dlatego uważam, że jedynym rozwiązaniem jest permanentny ban.


----------



## Patrzący

Składam zażalenie na pracę moderatora Luki_Sl

Proszę o wskazanie chociaż JEDNEGO słowa, które jest nieodpowiednie (patrz powód ostrzeżenia)









To jest kpina. Ja rozumiem, że niektórzy moderatorzy tutaj nie mają pojęcia co robią, że niektórzy są traktowani na innych zasadach, ale od początku swojej obecności na forum nie złamałem ani jednego punktu regulaminu, wręcz przeciwnie, dodaję do tej internetowej społeczności coś od siebie, poświęcając czas na zdjęcia i filmy. Dyskusja w wątku była bardzo ciekawa i trzymała się tematu, a zacytowany post nie ma nawet dwóch linijek. Mało tego, uprzedzające mnie dwa posty zostały skasowane podczas gdy ja pisałem swój, nie mając o tym pojęcia. Ludzie na Boga, trochę myślenia, to nie jest aż tak trudne.


----------



## Zyzio

ale dlaczego nie dałeś linku? i opisu wątku? 

* [S7/DK47] Zakopianka [po co, za drogo, w Warszawie drożej i inne zaczepki = brig] *

powód podał: "jak w tytule".


----------



## Patrzący

Rozmowa dotyczyła alternatywnego, kompletnie nowego i hipotetycznego przebiegu odcinka s7 Kraków-Myślenice i dużego ruchu na zakopiance jako argumentu za taką budową. Parę razy wspomniana kolej miała służyć za argument przy zmniejszaniu ruchu i poddaniu w wątpliwość budowy. Nie rozmawiałem o różowych nosorożcach tylko na tematy ściśle związane z zakopianką. Nie da się poruszać tak rozległych tematów jak budowa alternatywnej s7 bez kompleksowego podejścia do tematu. Pytania "po co, za drogo (...)" dotyczą budowanych już fragmentów i zaczepek (mających na celu wywołanie kłótni), a nie kulturalnej rozmowy na temat kompletnie teoretycznej możliwości budowy nowego śladu s7. Przy takim rozumowaniu najlepiej wpisać "[S7/DK47] Zakopianka [rozmowa poruszająca Zakopiankę = brig]"


----------



## 625

^^
Ja również jestem za innym przebiegiem, ale nie trolluję. Pogódź się z tym.


----------



## Patrzący

^^


> Ja również jestem za innym przebiegiem


To wiele wyjaśnia, bo ja nie. "Trollowanie" szkoda nawet komentować. Pozdrawiam


----------



## michael_siberia

Wygląda na to, że podpadło to pod "po co" (pociąg jako alternatywa dla pierwszych kilometrów Zakopianki).


----------



## Zamaszysty

Zostawię to tutaj:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140970104&postcount=1993


----------



## kryst

el nino said:


> Phi, w wątku militarnym to dopiero wysyp użytkowników z kontami założonymi niedawno i nieudzielającymi się gdziekolwiek indziej.


Takie info odnośnie militarnego - w ostatnim okresie poza kilkoma przypadkowymi osobami użytkownikami doszły osoby bardzo istotne dla wątku, znane z innych forów, portali to osoby zajmujący się zawodowo militariami czy historią militariów z dużym dorobkiem np X_ray (NTW), krzyhal (autor grafiki w ogromnej ilości książek poświęconych tematowi) tak jak wcześniej militarysta, asimo, tantal i zapewne będą chcieli dojść kolejni myślę, że wymóg 100 postów nie powinien być jednak zastosowany do wątku, zwłaszcza, że trolling był ostatnio dość skutecznie rozbijany, dochodzące osoby ze względu na zainteresowania zaczynają jednak od najbliższego sobie tematu...


----------



## el nino

^^ Tak, ale było też kilka ufo, które na szczęście już odleciały


----------



## k%

mam odbanować Herr Manfreda ?

bo skasowałem gośca za sam fakt, że był 2 tyg. na forum i od razu uderzył tylko i wyłącznie do militarnego ?

nie znam ludzi z innych forów.


----------



## chauffeur

A pisał coś kontrowersyjnego*? Wątek militarny to nie Klub Forum, jest ogólnodostępny, mógł go śledzić jak każdy i po prostu zarejestrował się by móc uczestniczyć w dyskusji.


*to nie jest pytanie retoryczne; pytam, bo nie śledziłem dyskusji z jego udziałem.


----------



## wojnest

Czy jakiś moderator mógłby usunąć kretyńskie posty w politycznym śmieszkowaniu? 

To jest wstyd żeby na tak szacownym forum pojawiały się posty, których treść każe wątpić w podstawową znajomość matematyki ich autorów.


----------



## Muczi

Proszę o upomnienie i przeczyszczenie wątku statystycznego z politycznego bełkotu. Ja wiem, że kolega Urbanista mieszka od dziecka w Kanadzie i nie ma bladego pojęcia o sytuacji w Polsce, ale staje się to już męczące, jak co kilka miesięcy wskakuje do wątków ekonomicznych i pisze te same czarnowidztwo i jakieś bzdury o dyktaturze itp. 



Urbanista1 said:


> o to chodzi, nie ma najmniej pewnosci, ze cos im do glowy stuknie, znowu niepewnosci, znowu jakas awantura z Europa/NATO, znowu jakies przymierzanie sie do dyktatury, czy zemstwa wobec PO/Tusk itd. I powinni wszyscy mowic tak samo, ale tak nie jest. Budujemy fundament na dlugotrwaly dobrobyt, na to jest potrzebne: inwestycje, wzrost demograficzna, stabilnosc, demokracja/swoboda, praworzadnosc, i to wszystko tworzy system odporny bo zawsze sie te tak zwane "exogenous factors" zdarzaja. Bez swobody i system "checks and balances" stabilnosc nie mozna stworzyc. PIS tworzy wewnetrza destabilizacje. Przez tysiecy lat cywilizacje daza do wolnosci czlowieka, PIS mysle ze oni jakis nowy system "illiberal" wymysleli?? To wszystko agitacja Putina zeby Polske wciagnac do orbitu Rosyjskiego.


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o porządki w wątku o pl. Politechniki:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141076801#post141076801


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433215&page=160
Panie modzie kochany, ja Pana we wszystkich wątkach czytam, i tych polskich, i tych radomskich, i tych zagranicznych. Zróbże Pan aborcję duchową OTa poczętego.


----------



## MichalJ

Coraz częściej widzę w postach zamiast litery "ó" ciąg znaków "Ã³".

Może by jakieś śledztwo przeprowadzić, czy to jest wina jakiejś konkretnej przeglądarki, wersji systemu, ustawień, kombinacji czegoś z czymś?


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ W 99% winny jest i tak użytkownik


----------



## zbieraj

Zły wątek dla disco polo. Gdzieś już był wątek dla takiej... muzyki (?).
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2012526


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Przecież masz nawet na tej samej stronie w tym dziale 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594072&page=7


----------



## bartek76

MichalJ said:


> Coraz częściej widzę w postach zamiast litery "ó" ciąg znaków "Ã³".
> 
> Może by jakieś śledztwo przeprowadzić, czy to jest wina jakiejś konkretnej przeglądarki, wersji systemu, ustawień, kombinacji czegoś z czymś?


Mam firefoxa, jeśli w trakcie pisania postu mnie wyloguje, to po ponownym zalogowaniu zamiast polskich liter mam takie hieroglify (zawsze zanim zapostuję robię kopiuj treści, w przypadku wylogowania, po wklej robią się hieroglify).
Mam wersję firefoxa 54,01, ale to chyba nie jest przyczyną gdyż problem jest od 2-3 miesięcy

Jak z tym sobie radzę?
Jeśli po napisaniu posta klikam submit (czy preview) i pokazuje że mnie wylogowało, to nie loguje się ponownie, tylko cofam się i piszę posta od nowa (przy użyciu kopiuj-wklej rzecz jasna), wtedy nie wywala hieroglifów.


----------



## MichalJ

A co ci przeszkadza zaznaczyć "nie wylogowuj mnie" (czy jak się tam ten guzik nazywa) przy logowaniu?


----------



## bartek76

MichalJ said:


> A co ci przeszkadza zaznaczyć "nie wylogowuj mnie" (czy jak się tam ten guzik nazywa) przy logowaniu?



Trzeba pamiętać o wylogowaniu
W świecie gdzie net jest polem cybernetycznej wojny nie jestem skłonny do pozostawiania takich danych dla hackingu.

Podejrzewam że wielu forumowiczów, z różnych przyczyn, nie zaznacza tego pola, w efekcie pojawiają się hieroglify.
Ponieważ w ostatnich kilku miesiącach parę razy zdarzyło się że bez kliknięcia "nie wylogowuj mnie" nie mogłem się zalogować (wywalało z powrotem do strony logowania), to obstawiam że źródłem problemu są zmiany w oprogramowaniu skyscrapercity.


----------



## Fredi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=333649

Poproszę o przeniesienie wątku do działu:
Forum Polskich Wieżowców > Inwestycje w Polsce > Łódzkie, Mazowsze, Podlasie > » Warszawa

Trwa budowa kolejnego etapu, EkoPark jeszcze nie jest "ukończony". Wrzucę dzisiejsze zdjęcia.


----------



## tramwaj

Prośba o zrobienie porządku z:



toni... said:


> tak, te bandy to zwykle smieci ludzkie, pogardzam nimi jak kupa w trawniku.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141131399&postcount=318692


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Zaraz Ty będziesz zbrigowany za zgłaszanie do księgi posta z php :troll:


----------



## .kp

Czy wątek: 

*[Huby] CH Wroclavia zamiast dworca PKS*

jest zamknięty? Nie mogę go znaleźć na forum, a z gugla wyrzuca ostatni post w czerwcu.


----------



## Sulej

^^ Jest normalnie otwarty. Po prostu nie ma co tam pisać. Raz na jakiś czas ktoś wrzuci zdjęcia, jak mu zdjęcia tego bunkra nie sformatują karty pamięci. Nikt już nie trolluje, że ten budynek wcale nie jest taki tragiczny jak wygląda.


----------



## kalle_sg

Moderatora, ktory do mojego watku dodal znacznik "Europa" prosze o usuniecie go, ewentualnie zastapienie znacznikiem "Swiat". Z gory dziekuje.


----------



## Konrad.

Proszę o usunięcie postu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141184051&postcount=246

Nazywanie wszystkich emigrantów "nieudacznikami" i osobami "nienormalnymi" porzucajacymi swoje rodziny to ciut przegięcie. 

Zresztą cala dyskusja z tego wątku powinna jeśli już, toczyć aurę w wątku o emigracji/imigracji...


----------



## Stiggy

Prośba o dodanie tagu "Lublin" do poniższego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2005001


----------



## dkzg

Proszę o poprawę literówki w temacie [Świat] Windy, kolejki terenowe, linowe i inne.
Winno być "linowe", a nie "liniowe".


----------



## pmaciej7

Przez 5 minut mogłeś sam poprawić (chyba że ta opcja już zniknęła).


----------



## Suseł

Dałoby radę obniżyć próg 500+ w PHP do 300+ lub chociaż 350+?


----------



## ixs

^^
ehhh, zobacz:
Masz tu 50 tematow: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=4186
Przy polowie z nich jest napisane Bastian.
A teraz idz, przejrzyj inwestycje, napisz co o nich sądzisz i wejdz z Bastianem w dyskusje


----------



## BlazD

Suseł;141257830 said:


> Dałoby radę obniżyć próg 500+ w PHP do 300+ lub chociaż 350+?


Gdybyś napisał: "mody, dejcie, bo mam horom curke", to kto wie...


----------



## Wilku88

Suseł;141257830 said:


> Dałoby radę obniżyć próg 500+ w PHP do 300+ lub chociaż 350+?


Może spróbuj tak: _z uwagi na powagę sytuacji wnioskuję o czasowe zniesienie lub obniżenie limitu postów tak jak to już kiedyś miało miejsce_.

Bo miało z tego co pamiętam, tylko nie jestem pewien kiedy. Po wyborach parlamentarnych?


----------



## Bastian.

ixs said:


> ^^
> ehhh, zobacz:
> Masz tu 50 tematow: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=4186
> Przy polowie z nich jest napisane Bastian.
> A teraz idz, przejrzyj inwestycje, napisz co o nich sądzisz i wejdz z Bastianem w dyskusje


Ekhm wiem że mnie nie obrażasz i nie hejtujesz ale jak mam rozumieć to co napisałeś?.


----------



## Trishelle

Chciałabym zwrócić uwagę na dość luźne podejście do banów w wątku politycznym. Nigdy nikt się nie czepiał że tam piszę, bo zawsze panowało ciche przyzwolenie dla osób które miały coś do powiedzenia, ale biję się w pierś. Nie miałam 500 postów i dostałam blokadę na całe forum, nawet wątki merytoryczne. Teraz siedzę sobie po cichu czytając wątek polityczny i nadal bez konsekwencji piszą osoby mające poniżej 500 postów na liczniku, nawet sporo mniej ode mnie. Czyżby moderator k% dawał wyrywkowe bany według własnego uznania? Wszystko na to wskazuje i nie powiem, budzi niesmak.


----------



## ixs

Bastian. said:


> Ekhm wiem że mnie nie obrażasz i nie hejtujesz ale jak mam rozumieć to co napisałeś?.


zartowalem, po prostu bardzo plodny jestes i dyskusja z Toba latwo idzie ;D
Dlatego wlasnie Ciebie i Twoj styl bycia polecilem naszemu lekko niegramotnemu Suselowi 
Ale EOT.


----------



## Asinus

Suseł;141257830 said:


> Dałoby radę obniżyć próg 500+ w PHP do 300+ lub chociaż 350+?


Napisanie 169 postów w wątkach merytorycznych aby dobić do tych 500 nie jest aż tak trudną przeszkodą.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ 10/10.


----------



## k%

Trishelle said:


> Chciałabym zwrócić uwagę na dość luźne podejście do banów w wątku politycznym. Nigdy nikt się nie czepiał że tam piszę, bo zawsze panowało ciche przyzwolenie dla osób które miały coś do powiedzenia, ale biję się w pierś. Nie miałam 500 postów i dostałam blokadę na całe forum, nawet wątki merytoryczne. Teraz siedzę sobie po cichu czytając wątek polityczny i nadal bez konsekwencji piszą osoby mające poniżej 500 postów na liczniku, nawet sporo mniej ode mnie.


właśnie poleciało kolejne 5 osób, od początku lipca gdzie zauważyłem, że już zbyt wielu nieregulaminowych użytkowników pisze i nie dają rady prośby to zacząłem banować bezlitośnie bez patrzenia na nic - pisałem to kilka razy, nawet poleciały pierwsze brigi zanim Ty dostałaś wiec mało mnie interesuje, że nie wiedziałaś 

a niestety brig to koniec z postowaniem na forum bo nie da się zbrigować tylko na jeden wątek.

i tak w PHP zawsze leciały uznaniowe bany i brigi także sory, można tam nie pisać.

wrócimy do korzeni jakie zapoczątkował TH, ma być 500 i wuj, w wyjąkowych sytuacjach ktos dostanie prawo pisania z prawa lub lewa, bo za duże stadko się naleciało i coraz ciężej to kontrolować.


----------



## dkzg

dkzg said:


> Niekwestionowanym liderem jest PiotrRP, którego ostatni post (pomijając ostatnie pytanie techniczne) w merytorycznej części forum datowany jest na *16 czerwca 2012 roku!* i to w temacie o Euro 2012 we Wrocławiu. Od tego czasu napisał jakieś *860 postów* w klubie forum. Zastanawiająca jest też jego przerwa między lipcem, a listopadem zeszłego roku, po której wrócił i zaczął swoją nadzwyczajną aktywność w wątku [Statystyki] PKB i inne dane ekonomiczne, w którym wychwala każdy rosnący wskaźnik ekonomiczny subtelnie sugerując, że przed 2016 było źle.


Przepraszam a czy z tym da się coś zrobić? Napisałem posta, zrobiła się burza, posypały się lajki, sprawdzimy, sprawdzimy i sprawa ucichła.


----------



## k%

na wszystko w życiu musi być odpowiednia chwila, a skoro już i tak jestem w sztosie to da się


----------



## KrzychuEP

Proszę o usunięcie marnej prowokacji: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141175757&postcount=11667


----------



## Laskos

k% said:


> wrócimy do korzeni jakie zapoczątkował TH, ma być 500 i wuj, w wyjąkowych sytuacjach ktos dostanie prawo pisania z prawa lub lewa, bo za duże stadko się naleciało i coraz ciężej to kontrolować.


Nie chciałbym się zbytnio czepiać, ale zważywszy na syf jaki się odbywa w sąsiednich wątkach(np. imigrancki, do niedawna rosyjski), uważam że to raczej bezcelowe. W PHP i tak utworzyło się kółko wzajemnej adoracji, rzadko kiedy wypowiada się prawa strona, a gros postów nawet autorów poniżej 500 postów jest merytorycznych - i to na merytoryczności, a i również na stażu bym się przede wszystkim skupił.
Aby była jasność, wcale mi nie chodzi o to, że jestem potencjalnie w kolejce do briga - jeśli taka jest wola plemienia, to nie muszę się tam wypowiadać. Tyle tylko, że wystąpi tendencja do nabijania postów aby tylko 'wyrobić target', a w obecnej sytuacji to ciśnienie gdzieś uchodzić musi. Gdzie ci ludzie mają się dzielić poglądami, na interii?


----------



## bartek76

^^
Przylaczam sie, nie mozna limitu na php obnizyc do 100 postow, a brigowac glownie za pisanie od rzeczy?

wik bardzo sensownie uzasadnil dlaczego, mam nadzieje ze sie nie obrazi za cytowanie, ale w php pewnie to zginie



wik said:


> (Ponieważ to jednak forum architektoniczne) jestem za bardzo radykalnym pilnowaniem + 100 w Klubie Forum (zwłaszcza w "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka) i likwidacją odrębnego 500 + na PHP. To ostatnie nie ma żadnego sensu zwłaszcza jeżeli jawny trolling polityczny odbywa się i tak w sąsiednich wątkach, np. imigranckim. Po drugie, to robi się faktycznie jakiś Klub Weterana. Po trzecie, trochę osób tu trafiło, bo zorientowało się, że są zaskakująco ciekawe dyskusje o polityce, a co do architektury czy infrastruktury to oglądają sobie zdjęcia i czytają tych, którzy się lepiej znają na rzeczy Po czwarte - z całym szacunkiem dla tego wątku, ale dostąpienie zaszczytu pisania w PHP nie jest chyba celem niczyjej kariery życiowej: To znaczy - ktoś, kto ma te 350 postów, łatwo sobie dobije np. pisząc w wątkach inwestycyjnych 20 komentarzy typu "Fajnie, że budują. END" dziennie, ale chyba nikt się nie będzie specjalnie po to wysilał


----------



## Asinus

Moim zdaniem powinno się raczej na wątek imigrancki nałożyć limit 500 postów niż obniżać w PHP.


----------



## ixs

> zwłaszcza w "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka) i likwidacją odrębnego 500 + na PHP. To ostatnie nie ma żadnego sensu zwłaszcza jeżeli jawny trolling polityczny odbywa się i tak w sąsiednich wątkach, np. imigranckim.


Tej czesci uzasadnienia nie rozumiem... przeciez to argument, ktorym jako przeciwnik tego pomyslu moglbym sie podeprzec.
PHP juz mialo nizszy limit i nie bez powodu zostal on wywindowany. Nawet na glupim wykopie odbylo sie wlasnie czyszczenie... a my sie chcemy rozszczelniac... dla mnie to jest dziwne.

Gdyby jednak obnizka progu miala miec miejsce... to powinno byc chociaz jasno powiedziane, ze jest to robione na probe zeby pozniej nie bylo placzy jak pod naporem propagandowych troll-botow trzeba bedzie wrocic do 500+.

^^Edit... dokladnie.


----------



## Wilku88

bartek76 said:


> ^^
> Przylaczam sie, nie mozna limitu na php obnizyc do 100 postow, a brigowac glownie za pisanie od rzeczy


Mozesz zdefiniowac wyraznie co znaczy pisanie od rzeczy? 
Edit: Wykreslilem, bo doszedlem do wniosku, ze jednak jestem niesprawiedliwy wobec moderacji. Znajac styl niektorych prawicowych uzytkownikow, czasem bany mogly sie nalezec. Ale moje watpliwosci budzi metnosc kryterium, co bedzie powodowac spory. No i znajac wyglad php i obecnosc kolka wzajemnej adoracji przekonanego o swojej nieomylnosci przewiduje co najmniej wnioski o bany za zbyt wytrwala dyskusje.


----------



## ixs

Wilku88 said:


> Mozesz zdefiniowac wyraznie co znaczy pisanie od rzeczy? Doświadczenie uczy, ze w praktyce to bedzie brigowanie tych ktorzy za bardzo nie zgadzaja sie z koleczkiem wzajemnej adoracji.


O.... Dlugo czekac nie trzeba bylo... obnizcie prog, a takie dyskusje beda prowadzone bez przerwy gdy zmienione zostana narzedzia do walki z propaganda... i wejda w zycie kryteria uznaniowe zamiast obiektywnych.


----------



## Wilku88

Tak, tak. Jest kilka osob, dla ktorych wystarczy krytyka PO i juz jestes pisowskim trollem, a w najlepszym razie ciastkiem. Jak jest dobry dzien to i trollem bioracym ruble mozna zostac.
Oczywiscie wyrazilem sprzeciw wobec waszych pomyslow i juz jest mowa o narzedziach propagandy. Twoje zachowanie jest dobra ilustracja tego co sie stalo z php.
Edit: W koncu nagromadzi sie kilka osob, ktore nie we wszystkim sie z wami zgadzaja i beda sie spierac. I conzrobisz - bedziesz wnioskowac o limit 1000 postow, czy o zbanowanie za rozbijanie dyskusji? Gdzie mozna pod to podciagnac kazda dyskusje jesli jest wystarczajaco dluga i zacieta.
Moze pora sie pogodzic z tym, ze istnieja osoby zainteresowane infrastruktura i architektura, ktore niekoniecznie musza sie we wszystkim z Toba zgadzac i warto stawic czola intelektualnemu dyskomfortowi i podjac dyskusje zamiast izolowac niektore tematy badz starac sie ideologicznie odzyskac inne (imigrancki), bo tak bardzo uwiera, ze istnieje jakis watek na forum, gdzie Twoj swiatopoglad nie ma przewagi.


----------



## bartek76

ixs said:


> O.... Dlugo czekac nie trzeba bylo... obnizcie prog, a takie dyskusje beda prowadzone bez przerwy gdy zmienione zostanie narzedzie walki z propaganda.



Zadne metody nie powstrzymaja trolli, na nich dziala tylko permanentny ban, proba przestrzegania limitu w php doprowadzila do calej serii brigow, w wiekszosci sensownie piszacych forumowiczow (a paru sie upieklo ).
Teraz albo przestana sie udzielac albo beda spamowac gdzie sie da aby dobic do limitu.
Np Virgileq ostatnio napisal szereg sensownych postow w php, ktore troche zaklocily echo chamber, a w sumie ma niewiele ponad limit, tez mialby zaliczyc briga gdyby jego licznik pokazywal np 404?

Wielu aktywnych w klubie forum nie ma az tyle sensownego do powiedzenia w tematach architektonicznych aby nabic 500 postow, ja tez pewnie bym ich nie mial gdyby nie moje spamowanie relacjami foto z urlopow (ktore moze oglada z 10 osob) 

Limit 100 powinien wystarczyc do wylapywania osob rejestrujacych sie tylko po to aby uprawiac prymitywna propagande.


----------



## ixs

bartek76 said:


> Zadne metody nie powstrzymaja trolli, na nich dziala tylko permanentny ban


Nieprawda  Obecne metody sa calkiem skuteczne... czyli 500+ i do tego inteligentna praca moderatorska. Obnizajac limit po prostu przerzucisz czesc naporu z tej pierwszej bariery na druga. Ciekawe czy ekipa moderatorska podola i ciekawe czy w ogole bedzie miala ochote tak intensywnie zajmowac sie czyms co jest w praktyce dodatkiem do forum. Nieuniknione tez beda flejmy z gatunku... "atak na wolnosc slowa, polityczne banowanie itd".
Jak tutaj dziala permban... gdy nie ma filtrowania po IP to chyba nie musze przypominac.



> proba przestrzegania limitu w php doprowadzila do calej serii brigow, w wiekszosci sensownie piszacych forumowiczow (a paru sie upieklo ).
> Teraz albo przestana sie udzielac albo beda spamowac gdzie sie da aby dobic do limitu.


+ 


> Wielu aktywnych w klubie forum nie ma az tyle sensownego do powiedzenia w tematach architektonicznych aby nabic 500 postow, ja tez pewnie bym ich nie mial gdyby nie moje spamowanie relacjami foto z urlopow (ktore moze oglada z 10 osob)


sam udowadniasz, ze jest wiele mozliwosci aby 'nabic' te posty, moga przykladowo pokomentowac Twoje fotki w dziale fototurystycznym... Przyjemne z pozytecznym, tutaj od siebie polecam 



bartek76 said:


> Np Virgileq ostatnio napisal szereg sensownych postow w php, ktore troche zaklocily echo chamber, a w sumie ma niewiele ponad limit, tez mialby zaliczyc briga gdyby jego licznik pokazywal np 404?


ale wez...  argument typu... a gdyby tam byla matka dzieci!?! :lol:



> Limit 100 powinien wystarczyc do wylapywania osob rejestrujacych sie tylko po to aby uprawiac prymitywna propagande.


Dobra... 3-ci raz napisze. Skoro powinien wystarczyc dlaczego mamy 500, a nie 100, ktore bylo pare lat temu.
Wiecej, OIDP... choc pewny nie jestem gdzies po drodze mielismy limit 200 czy 300 postow i tak samo musial on zostac podwyzszony.


Jak juz bardzo chcecie to zrzucilbym do 300 na probe.


----------



## ixs

Wilku88 said:


> Tak, tak. Jest kilka osob, dla ktorych wystarczy krytyka PO i juz jestes pisowskim trollem, a w najlepszym razie ciastkiem. Jak jest dobry dzien to i trollem bioracym ruble mozna zostac.
> Oczywiscie wyrazilem sprzeciw wobec waszych pomyslow i juz jest mowa o narzedziach propagandy. Twoje zachowanie jest dobra ilustracja tego co sie stalo z php.
> Edit: W koncu nagromadzi sie kilka osob, ktore nie we wszystkim sie z wami zgadzaja i beda sie spierac. I conzrobisz - bedziesz wnioskowac o limit 1000 postow, czy o zbanowanie za rozbijanie dyskusji? Gdzie mozna pod to podciagnac kazda dyskusje jesli jest wystarczajaco dluga i zacieta.
> Moze pora sie pogodzic z tym, ze istnieja osoby zainteresowane infrastruktura i architektura, ktore niekoniecznie musza sie we wszystkim z Toba zgadzac i warto stawic czola intelektualnemu dyskomfortowi i podjac dyskusje zamiast izolowac niektore tematy badz starac sie ideologicznie odzyskac inne (imigrancki), bo tak bardzo uwiera, ze istnieje jakis watek na forum, gdzie Twoj swiatopoglad nie ma przewagi.


Gdy mam ochote wybrac sie do zoo to ide na wykop. Poobcuje troche i wracam.
W praktyce to stawianie czola i podejmowanie dyskusji sprowadza sie do walki z 'argumentami' typu... 
- W smolensku byl zamach... 
- Sciana tekstu z mojej strony
- lewaku, co ty pieprzysz... tvn wypral ci leb.

Koneic koncow zamula to dyskusje. Wystarczy popatrzec na metode toniego... zeby w miare swiezego wyciagnac.


----------



## darius.

ixs said:


> Ciekawe czy ekipa moderatorska podola i ciekawe czy w ogole bedzie miala ochote tak intensywnie zajmowac sie czyms co jest w praktyce dodatkiem do forum..


To zgłaszam się na ochotnika do pomocy


----------



## Wilku88

ixs said:


> Gdy mam ochote wybrac sie do zoo to ide na wykop. Poobcuje troche i wracam.
> W praktyce to stawianie czola i podejmowanie dyskusji sprowadza sie do walki z 'argumentami' typu...
> - W smolensku byl zamach...
> - Sciana tekstu z mojej strony
> - lewaku, co ty pieprzysz... tvn wypral ci leb.
> 
> Koneic koncow zamula to dyskusje. Wystarczy popatrzec na metode toniego... zeby w miare swiezego wyciagnac.


Wykop to sciek, czego sie spodziewales po portalu ze smiesznymi obrazkami. W 4konserwy malo kto trzyma tam poziom, a w tej chwili nawet ci myslacy sie odwrocili i zostali fanatycy badz platne trolle.
Za doslownie taka dyskusje jak przytoczyles ban nalezy sie bezdyskusyjnie. Co do toniego, dal sie sprowokowac BlazDowi i zasluzyl na bana, nerwowy amator.


----------



## ixs

darius. said:


> To zgłaszam się na ochotnika do pomocy


pokaz legitymacje PO :troll:



Wilku88 said:


> Co do toniego, dal sie sprowokowac BlazDowi i zasluzyl na bana, nerwowy amator.


ja nie o tej syt. pisze tylko ogolnie. To byla jego stala praktyka a nie jednorazowy wybryk.

Co do wykopu-scieku. Przeciez caly PL internet tak wlasnie wyglada... Tutaj jakos dziwnym trafem jest oaza normalnosci.


----------



## Wilku88

Nie wiem, poza tymi dwoma miejscami nie czytam regularnie gdzie indziej, ale wydaje mi sie, ze na portalach jest jeszcze gorzej. W komentarzach na wp widac ewidentnie platne trollowanie po stylu komentowania, to nawet nie jest poziom wykopu.


----------



## Laskos

ixs said:


> sam udowadniasz, ze jest wiele mozliwosci aby 'nabic' te posty, moga przykladowo pokomentowac Twoje fotki w dziale fototurystycznym


O tym właśnie pisałem. Jaki to ma sens, skoro forum będzie zaspamowane bezsensownymi wiadomościami w dziale merytorycznym, co w efekcie przyniesie jeszcze więcej pracy moderatorom? Do tej pory było kilka tematów, do których należało przywiązać szczególną uwagę, teraz będzie masa bezsensownego spamu do przejrzenia. Jak zaostrzenie wpłynie niby na sensowność poszczególnych wypowiedzi danego usera? Zwłaszcza, gdy osoby piszące naprawdę z sensem mają w tym momencie urlop od SSC jedynie za licznik, a ostatnie parę stron to niekiedy pierdy i memy?


----------



## dkzg

Wilku88 said:


> No i znajac wyglad php i obecnosc kolka wzajemnej adoracji przekonanego o swojej nieomylnosci przewiduje co najmniej wnioski o bany za zbyt wytrwala dyskusje.


:lol::lol::lol:
Jak dotąd nikt nie wytrzymał w PHP prawdziwej rozmowy na argumenty dłużej niż kilka dni, a Ty piszesz coś o wytrwałych dyskusjach.

Dajcie spokój, z tym obniżeniem limitu. Naprawdę nie widzicie co się dzieje dookoła czy tylko udajecie?


----------



## demmat

bartek76 said:


> Limit 100 powinien wystarczyc do wylapywania osob rejestrujacych sie tylko po to aby uprawiac prymitywna propagande.


No nie wiem. W limicie nie chodzi tylko o limit, ale o to, żeby osoba która napisze te 500 postów była już znana przez swój staż i było wiadomo jaki poziom dyskusji prezentuje. To dojście do 500 postów (co trwa średnio parę miesięcy) to okres zapoznania się z osobą, tym jak zachowuje się*w różnych sytuacjach w dyskusji. To jest ważne, bo dysputy polityczne są szczególne. To nie jest rozmowa w stylu "ale ładna elewacja kamienna", "jak dużo asfaltu wylali", czy "o jaki śmieszny obrazek", tylko już rozmowa o poglądach, często przeciwstawnych, kontrowersyjnych. A w takich dyskusjach osoby na codzień ułożone często wariują. Śmiem twierdzić, czy da się*poznać dobrze osobę, która napisze 100 postów. Do tego by zamieszczała śmieszna obrazki w Hydeparku, czy komentowała wyniki sportowe wystarczy. Ale do komentowania rzeczywistości politycznej, już może być za mało. Bo to raczej chodzi o czas, a nie liczbę postów. Czas na poznanie netykiety, zwyczajów i specyfiki forum.


----------



## ixs

Laskos said:


> O tym właśnie pisałem. Jaki to ma sens, skoro forum będzie zaspamowane bezsensownymi wiadomościami w dziale merytorycznym, co w efekcie przyniesie jeszcze więcej pracy moderatorom? Do tej pory było kilka tematów, do których należało przywiązać szczególną uwagę, teraz będzie masa bezsensownego spamu do przejrzenia. Jak zaostrzenie wpłynie niby na sensowność poszczególnych wypowiedzi danego usera? Zwłaszcza, gdy osoby piszące naprawdę z sensem mają w tym momencie urlop od SSC jedynie za licznik, a ostatnie parę stron to niekiedy pierdy i memy?


Po pierwsze to wiedz, ze ciezko mi Ciebie wykluczac i jest mi z tym zle bo koniec koncow... choc chwilowo to do tego wlasnie sie to sprowadza gdy bronie swojego zdania.
Ale tak... co do Twoich obaw/argumentow... no przeciez nie jest to wprowadzenie zadnego nowego ograniczenia... tylko ten stan trwa juz jakis czas i poki co w pozostalych tematach przeciez nie widac jakiegos masowego spamowania czy nabijania postwow... aby sie tylko dopchac do php.


----------



## darius.

^^ wiesz, tylko jak już zauważył także wik. W PHP robi się Klub Weterana i nie kojarzę nikogo udzielającego się, a zarejestrowanego po 2013r. Po tym czasie pojawiło się kilku użytkowników, np. general-electric czy Wątek Militarny, którzy chętnie piszą/pisaliby w PHP, a niekoniecznie są zainteresowani innymi działami forum.

Gdybym się zarejestrował w 2014r to do dziś nie miałbym 500 postów, bo większość mojej merytoryki na forum, to czasy studenckie i tuż po. A gdybym był z małego miasta, to już w ogólnie nie miałbym szans uczestniczyć w dyskusjach w PHP. PHP mocno przeczyszczono i naprawdę ciekawie się czyta większość opinii.
Jak wróci chlew, to będę pierwszy, który będzie się domagał powrotu obecnych zasad.

Nie obstaje przy limicie postów, wg mnie można rozważyć inne opcje:
- limit postów + staż,
- niższy limit postów,
- listę użytkowników, którzy mają zezwolenie moda (jeśli nie spełniają warunku).


----------



## dkzg

^^
Np. ja.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Podnieść limit do 1000 postów!


----------



## dkzg

Panowie, źle odczytujecie problem.
Jeśli moderacja nie radzi sobie z egzekwowaniem regulaminu (wiem, robicie to za darmo, no offence) to nie trzeba zmniejszać limitu postów, tylko zwiększyć liczbę moderatorów. Nie idźmy na skróty bądźmy poważni.


----------



## BlazD

Że zrobię offtopa:



darius. said:


> Wątek Militarny


Chciałbym przypomnieć o mojej prośbie sprawdzenia czy Wątek Militarny to nie alter ego prof. Alicji Stone.


----------



## dkzg

Swoją drogą, to za co on wyleciał?


----------



## bartek76

dkzg said:


> Swoją drogą, to za co on wyleciał?


A wylecial? Myslalem ze mu sie znudzilo forum z brakiem entuzjazmu do reaktorow torowych


----------



## BlazD

dkzg said:


> Swoją drogą, to za co on wyleciał?


Nie, nie wyleciał. Dostał briga (albo w php, ale właśnie w wątku militarnym) i przestał się pokazywać.

Last Activity Alicji Stone: October 24th, 2016 10:13 PM

Join Date Wątku Militarnego: November 9th, 2016

A styl pisania praktycznie identyczny.


----------



## ixs

a po co to sprawdzac?



darius. said:


> ^^ wiesz, tylko jak już zauważył także wik. W PHP robi się Klub Weterana i nie kojarzę nikogo udzielającego się, a zarejestrowanego po 2013r. Po tym czasie pojawiło się kilku użytkowników, np. general-electric czy Wątek Militarny, którzy chętnie piszą/pisaliby w PHP, a niekoniecznie są zainteresowani innymi działami forum.
> 
> Gdybym się zarejestrował w 2014r to do dziś nie miałbym 500 postów, bo większość mojej merytoryki na forum, to czasy studenckie i tuż po. A gdybym był z małego miasta, to już w ogólnie nie miałbym szans uczestniczyć w dyskusjach w PHP. PHP mocno przeczyszczono i naprawdę ciekawie się czyta większość opinii.
> Jak wróci chlew, to będę pierwszy, który będzie się domagał powrotu obecnych zasad.
> 
> Nie obstaje przy limicie postów, wg mnie można rozważyć inne opcje:
> - limit postów + staż,
> - niższy limit postów,
> - listę użytkowników, którzy mają zezwolenie moda (jeśli nie spełniają warunku).


Przyklady dzialaja na wyobraznie... no i w takim razie to ja nie wiem. Niech moderacja mysli... nie ja a oni beda sie musili z tym ewentualnie zmierzyc.


----------



## michael_siberia

W katowickim też kojarzę jakiegoś kolesia, który się na nowo zarejestrował, a nikt mu nic z tego tytułu nie zrobił. W tym konkretnym przypadku użytkownik zapewne zapomniał hasła do pierwotnego konta. Notabene już sobie poszedł i nie udziela się na forum.

Wracając do PHP - moim zdaniem limit 500 postów jest bardzo dobry. Jak dobrze wiemy, od wyborów parlamentarnych 2015 liczba stron się do dnia dzisiejszego podwoiła. Osobiście uważam, że nie ma po co jeszcze szerzej otwierać wrót do PHP, bo już w ogóle nie będzie się dało czytać na bieżąco od tego całego przyrostu stron. Ponadto jesteśmy forum inwestycyjno-architektonicznym i dyskusje polityczne z natury rzeczy są gorące i dlatego dostęp do uczestnictwa w nich powinien być limitowany, aby nie zdominowały całkowicie forum.


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282406&page=982
Proszę o przeniesienie do bydgoskiego PHP od postu nr #19625 albo w sumie od #19630, bo te wcześniejsze o basenach pasują, ale później rozkręcają wyliczankę który prezydent miasta gorszy.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## k%

daje pozwolenie wik i general eletrcic na pisanie w PHP bo mają dużo ciekawych rzeczy do powiedzenia 

pisze tylko informacyjnie żeby ktoś chlopaków przypadkiem nie zbrigował


----------



## bartek76

Przecież wik ma ponad 500 postów, a do general-electric napisz na priva, bo może nie zauważyć


----------



## dwiegruszki

W *[Statystyki] PKB i inne dane ekonomiczne* trwa nawalanka małopolsko-dolnośląska, nie pierwsza i z całą pewnością nie ostatnia. 
Proszę moderatorów o przegonienie tego offtopu na "ubitą ziemię" pod tytułem Pokój małopolsko-dolnośląski, począwszy od postu np. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141150672&postcount=47506.


----------



## dkzg

Czy ktoś usunął wątek FlixBusa? Tak się składa, że zaczyna on sobie w naszym kraju rozpychanie i konkurencję w PB. Chciałem o tym coś napisać, ale nie mogę go znaleźć.


----------



## pmaciej7

1. W jakim to było dziale?
2. Sprawdź, czy masz włączone wyświetlanie wszystkich wątków w tym dziale (u dołu strony w okienku Display Options ustawiasz From The Beginning).


----------



## dkzg

Transport miejski.
W historii miałem ten link i nie bangla


----------



## pmaciej7

Mi też nie, a przejrzałem ten dział do 8 strony (= styczeń 2015) i nie widzę śladu po wątku.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^
^^ Został skasowany, ale jeszcze siedzi w cache'u Google'a:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...efox-b-ab&gws_rd=cr&ei=EKVvWf-0KoX36ASV0KWQCw


----------



## MichalJ

^^Posty zostały przeniesione tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139385618


----------



## dkzg

A ja założyłem nowy wątek, bo jednak FlixBus zaczyna się rozpychać na naszym rynku, choć po ciuchu. Zapraszam


----------



## Trishelle

k% said:


> daje pozwolenie wik i general eletrcic na pisanie w PHP bo mają dużo ciekawych rzeczy do powiedzenia
> 
> pisze tylko informacyjnie żeby ktoś chlopaków przypadkiem nie zbrigował


No to albo trzymamy się zasad, albo nie hno: Żałosne.


----------



## Wilku88

^^
I widuje się tam czasem postujących z <200 postów.

Gdyby ktoś jeszcze nie zauważył, na wątek imigrancki został dziś nałożony limit 500 postów. Niech i tak będzie, ja wyrażam tylko nadzieję, że nie poskutkuje to "ideologicznym odzyskaniem" tego wątku i nie taki był cel limitu. Całkiem sporo osób sceptycznych ma 500+, więc może nic się nie zmieni.
Mimo wszystko nie rozumiem tej decyzji, osoby najbardziej demagogiczne i agresywne zostały już zbanowane, wątek trzymał poziom nie gorszy od php.


----------



## Wilku88

del


----------



## k%

Trishelle said:


> No to albo trzymamy się zasad, albo nie hno: Żałosne.


raz się trzymamy, raz nie, tak to życie płynie w PHP.

amnestie i wybiórczość w PHP to sól ziemi, tej ziemi 

urodziłaś się wczoraj?


----------



## Wilku88

Czy można to rozumieć tak, że PHP to prywatny folwark, gdzie jedni mogą więcej, inni mniej w zależności od tego jak lubią się z moderacją?


----------



## bartek76

Wilku88 said:


> Czy można to rozumieć tak, że PHP to prywatny folwark, gdzie jedni mogą więcej, inni mniej w zależności od tego jak lubią się z moderacją?


Zdecydowanie tak, chodzi nie o lubienie się z moderacją tylko z demokracją i państwem prawa


----------



## k%

Wilku88 said:


> Czy można to rozumieć tak, że PHP to prywatny folwark, gdzie jedni mogą więcej, inni mniej w zależności od tego jak lubią się z moderacją?


przecież całe to forum to prywatny folwark :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

Ja przy tej okazji przypomnę, że nie zajmuję się moderowaniem php.


----------



## BlazD

Wilku88 said:


> Gdyby ktoś jeszcze nie zauważył, na wątek imigrancki został dziś nałożony limit 500 postów.


:applause:


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141312549&postcount=1 - wietnamski spamer, do wywalenia i bloka.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Niech ktoś przeczyści kozetkę z polityki:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274310&page=1641


----------



## dkzg

Sugerowanie samobójstwa to moim zdaniem za nisko jak na poziom forum. Proszę o interwencję:


pinki2 said:


> A wszyscy co twierdzą, że Ziemia jest przeludniona... wiecie co robić. Ulżyjcie matce Ziemi i nam.





pinki2 said:


> Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że emitując codziennie CO2, metan i parę wodną przyczyniasz się do nieuchronnej katastrofy? Uszczuplasz zasoby wody słodkiej, korzystając z plonów pól przyczyniasz się do niekorzystnego albedo powierzchni Ziemi. W zasadzie można Cię nazwać mordercą naszej planety. Dlatego gdyby Cię nie było do zmniejszył by się problem przeludnienia, a co za tym idzie również ryzyko związane z zagładą. Dlatego zachęcam Cię do podjęcia zdecydowanych działań w tym zakresie.


----------



## dkzg

Plus bonus:


pinki2 said:


> Tak się dyskutuje z gamoniami. Na ich poziomie. Co roku na świecie marnuje się 1 300 mln ton żywności, a jedna z drugą amebą powie, że Ziemia sapie i dyszy bo już więcej z siebie nie da.


----------



## gacol

Wątek Militarny, tradycyjnie. Naprawdę moderacja nie może nic poradzić na rynsztokowy język usera?



Wątek Militarny;141359837 said:


> Sprawdziłeś jak to jest z tą artylerią zarozumiały bucu zanim zaczniesz ubierać się w sędziowskie szaty w kolejnej kwestii, w której ci się wydaje że wszystko rozgryzłeś? RWR miał rację, takich jak ty trzeba banować, bo to co mądrego mają do powiedzenia nie używają, żeby podnieść ogólny poziom tylko, żeby zatruwać atmosferę i wymądrzać się w każdym temacie jako naczelny mądrala.
> 
> Pierdolony rak z przerzutami.


Na ironię zakrwawa fakt, że cechy jakie przypisuje innym idealnie pasują do niego/niej. Może spełnijcie życzenie z cytatu, ale w stosunku do niego samego?


----------



## low1

Wobec licznych domniemań userów z bydgoskiej części forum, można prosić o sprawdzenie tego użytkownika? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1278506


----------



## marcin.poznan

^^
Sprawdzenia, że co?


----------



## low1

Padają liczne zarzuty o trolling - może to jakieś multikonto? Zauważyłeś pewnie sam liczne narzekania -ale chyba już zostały usunięte.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Może zwykły troll?


----------



## bartek76

PiotrG said:


> 10% listy to Polacy :dunno:


W końcu największe subforum na skyscrapercity, a i tak największym polskim spamerem w obu kategoriach jest ktoś kto nie wiem czy miał choćby jednego posta na fpw


----------



## michael_siberia

Miał, miał. Dworzec "Fabryczna" w Łodzi.


----------



## Beck's

k% said:


> tak tylko to tu zostawię
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/thanks.php?do=statistics


A czy dałoby się np. rozszerzyć tą listę?


----------



## drugastrona

Składam wniosek czy prośbę o pomoc. Od jakiegoś czasu zaobserwowałem u użytkownika BlazD troling i pisanie kłamstw na mój temat. Generalnie jestem człowiekiem cierpliwym, ale powoli moja cierpliwość się kończy. 

Przedstawię sytuację z jednego z wątków warszawskich, który traktuje o budowie galerii w nieokreślonej przyszłości w centrum Warszawy. Zaczęła się rozmowa o galeria w ogóle.



hp7960 said:


> No nie do końca. Jako bliski obserwator jednego z największych centrów handlowych zauważyłem zmieniający się trend, głównie wśród mieszkańców Warszawy. Właśnie wśród nich coraz większą furorę robią sklepy, które idą w sieć małych lokalnych sklepów (w tym przoduje carefour expres, dalej żabka, fresh market, groszek itp) W centrach handlowych za to jest w 80% ludność podmiejska/przyjezdna, która przyjeżdża aby załatwić wszystko w jednym miejscu na dłuższy okres czasu, przy okazji zabawić dzieci po pracy, zjeść obiad aby nie brudzić garów, kupić we wrześniu prezenty na gwiazdkę, strzelić sobie selfie, zjeść darmowe degustacje itp.
> I potwierdza się to również przy każdym głosie o nowej galerii handlowej - podnosi się sprzeciw - np. Wilanów czy właśnie tutaj na Towarowej. *Wyjątkiem od tej reguły jest Galeria Północna, ale to chyba wiadomo dlaczego :lol:*


Podkreślony fragment dotyczy galerii właśnie oddawanej na moim osiedlu. 
Dyskusja toczy się dalej, ja piszę takiego oto posta kierowanego do różnych osób. To mój pierwszy post w temacie nowej galerii:



drugastrona said:


> Czyli sugerujesz, że w chwili obecnej ten teren tętni życiem, a po zbudowaniu centrum handlowego to życie zniknie, bo centrum je wessie?
> 
> 
> 
> O tak, instytut Bastiana z Ursynowa :lol: Uwielbiam te niczym nie poparte subiektywne opinie wyrażane tonem autorytetu. Żabka lepsza od Auchan :lol: Dobrze, że się dowiedziałem, szkoda, że tak późno. A skoro już jesteśmy w temacie - to lepsza Żabka czy Lewiatan czy Odido czy ABC czy groszek? Bo nie wiem, gdzie kupować?
> 
> Edit: roox - przecież Tarchomin to słoje i Ukraińcy ze słomom w butah.


Dalej użytkownik kontynuuje oftop nt. mojego osiedla:



hp7960 said:


> Hahaha uderz w stół :lol:
> Według mnie w sprawie galerii północnej nikt nie protestuje bo jest tam zapotrzebowanie na taki sklep, a możliwości tworzenia mniejszych sklepów są o wiele mniejsze z uwagi na topografie, strukturę zabudowy i znacznie mniejszą ilość sklepów w parterach itp. Do łanowej urbanistyki suburbiów pasuje raczej tylko rozdymana galeria handlowa. Wiadomo, że z sąsiednich podwarszawskich miejscowości ludzie też będą korzystać.
> Nie wiem jak to wygląda pod kątem tego skąd są zamieszkujący tamte tereny ludzie, więc się nie wypowiadam tak jak co poniektórzy


Więc odpowiadam:



drugastrona said:


> ^^ ^^ Nie mam pojęcia, dlaczego piszesz kłamstwa na temat Tarchomina. Jakieś kompleksy? Przejedź się kiedyś, pospaceruj, zwróć uwagę na dziesiątki lokali usługowych a także dziesiątki pustostanów, które się nie mogą wynająć. Lokali jest aż nadto, nawet więcej niż potrzeba lokalnym rynku, ale wyobraź sobie, że marki odzieżowe potrzebują więcej powierzchni niż 60 czy nawet 100 m2 w parterze. Dlatego sklepów odzieżowych właściwie na Tarcho nie ma (ale nie tylko tam - po prostu partery to nie jest odpowiednie miejsce, z wyjątkiem całych ciągów ulic handlowych do tego przystosowanych, jak np. Nowy Świat. A i tam sklepów odzieżowych wiele nie ma). Kina wielosalowego raczej też nie zmieścisz w parterze bloku. Sklepu wielkopowierzchniowego z elektroniką czy sportowego też nie. Więc z łaski swojej nie kłam, że winne są marne zasoby osiedla, bo nie w tym rzecz. W parterze śródmiejskiej kamienicy też tego nie zmieścisz.
> 
> Strukturę zabudowy nawet możesz sobie sprawdzić na ortofotomapie urzędu miasta, zamiast pisać co ślina na język przyniesie.
> 
> A co to jest rozdymana galeria handlowa to nie wiem. Chyba posługujesz się jakimś innym językiem polskim niż ten obowiązujący. Może to jakaś lokalna warszawska odmiana. Prawidłowo mówi się "rozdęta".


I wtedy wkracza BlazD, cały na biało, z pierwszym kłamstwem/trolowaniem. Pisze tego posta nie do hp7960, ale do mnie:



BlazD said:


> *To jest temat o inwestycji na Woli. Powiedzmy, że w centrum. Nie w Tarchominie. Przestań zaśmiecać kolejny temat.*
> 
> 
> 
> Mnie się marzy jeszcze przejście naziemne pomiędzy nowym Jupiterem a Hubem...


Więc grzecznie odpisuję, że się pomylił:



drugastrona said:


> Po pierwsze, sam zaśmiecasz temat postem, który nic nie wnosi, a po drugie pretensje kieruj do właściwej osoby. Nie ja zacząłem.


Dalej BlazD kontynuuje feerię trolingu i kłamstw:



BlazD said:


> *Tak, wiemy już, że Tarchomin to najlepsza dzielnica w Warszawie, dlatego następnym razem oszczędź nam tego*.
> 
> 
> 
> To na Towarowej jest raczej niemożliwe.


(Dyskusja toczy się dalej, rzecz jasna. Jest jeszcze wiele innych postów).



BlazD said:


> Naprawdę nie rozumiesz różnicy między czasem teraźniejszym i przyszłym czy tylko udajesz, że masz nierówno pod sufitem?:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> *I to mówi człowiek, który na każdym kroku mówi "dej miasto, bo mam hory Tarchomin"*.:lol:


To był kolejny trolling i kłamstwo, bo ja nigdy tak nie piszę, co dopiero na każdym kroku. Kłamstwa na mój temat mnie denerwują, więc odpisuję, sugerując, że jest trolem:



drugastrona said:


> Czyli uważasz, że jeżeli stan obecny okolicy się utrzyma bez zmian, to pojawi się tam tętniące życie, a potem po zbudowaniu galerii to nowe życie zostanie wessane?
> 
> Jeżeli tak, to napisz, na jakich przesłankach się opierasz.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ty jesteś nienormalny? Gdzie ja niby piszę, że mam hory Tarchomin? I po co znowu zaśmiecasz wątek jakimiś wtrętami o Tarchominie, trolu?*


BlazD kontynuuje trolling:



BlazD said:


> Wszędzie trolu. W tym wątku też.


Moje przekonanie się krystalizuje. Już wiem, że BlazD to typowy internetowy kłamca i trol:



drugastrona said:


> Ale po co piszesz o centrum handlowym nastawionym na samochodziarzy, skoro tutaj tak nie będzie? Przecież to będzie przy Towarowej, gdzie jeździ masa tramwajów.
> 
> 
> 
> *No tak, napisać coś od czapy, potem nie umieć udowodnić swoich urojeń :lol: Cały BlazD, typowy internetowy kłamca i trol.*


Kolejna odpowiedź mnie tylko w tym utwierdza:



BlazD said:


> Choćbym się starał to nigdy w kłamstwie i trollingu cię nie przebiję.


To już mnie naprawdę zdenerwowało, bo nie lubię czytać kłamstw na swój temat. Jestem jednak z natury dobrym człowiekiem, więc daję mu ostatnią szansę:



drugastrona said:


> ^^ Dobra, masz ostatnią szansę. Udowodnij moje rzekome kłamstwa albo trolling. W przeciwnym razie idę do księgi po karę dla Ciebie.


Jedyna odpowiedź człowieka, który robi z gęby cholewę:



BlazD said:


> Po raz kolejny piszę: przestań zaśmiecać temat.


Proszę o jednoznaczną wykładnię, bo mnie się takie wypisywanie bezpodstawnych kłamstw na czyjś (w tym przypadku mój) temat bardzo nie podoba. Do tego dochodzi czepianie się konkretnie mnie, co widać na początku dyskusji, kiedy inny użytkownik zaczął oftopa, a BlazD o niego oskarżył bezpodstawnie mnie. Proszę o reakcję, bo ja nie mam nerwów, siły i czasu, żeby się użerać z kłamcami i trolami. No chyba, że moderatorzy też mają takie samo zdanie, co BlazD - czyli że nikt nie jest w stanie mnie przebić w kłamstwie i trollingu...


----------



## Stiggy

bartek76 said:


> W końcu największe subforum na skyscrapercity, a i tak największym polskim spamerem w obu kategoriach jest ktoś kto nie wiem czy miał choćby jednego posta na fpw


17 userów na top 50 to Rosjanie.


----------



## bartek76

drugastrona said:


> Składam wniosek czy prośbę o pomoc. Od jakiegoś czasu zaobserwowałem u użytkownika BlazD troling i pisanie kłamstw na mój temat. Generalnie jestem człowiekiem cierpliwym, ale powoli moja cierpliwość się kończy.
> 
> Przedstawię sytuację z jednego z wątków warszawskich, który traktuje o budowie galerii w nieokreślonej przyszłości w centrum Warszawy. Zaczęła się rozmowa o galeria w ogóle.
> ....
> Proszę o jednoznaczną wykładnię, bo mnie się takie wypisywanie bezpodstawnych kłamstw na czyjś (w tym przypadku mój) temat bardzo nie podoba. Do tego dochodzi czepianie się konkretnie mnie, co widać na początku dyskusji, kiedy inny użytkownik zaczął oftopa, a BlazD o niego oskarżył bezpodstawnie mnie. Proszę o reakcję, bo ja nie mam nerwów, siły i czasu, żeby się użerać z kłamcami i trolami. No chyba, że moderatorzy też mają takie samo zdanie, co BlazD - czyli że nikt nie jest w stanie mnie przebić w kłamstwie i trollingu...


----------



## Stiggy

^^
Może i tak, ale faktem jest, że nie ma drugiego tak opryskliwego usera na FPW jak BlazD. Albo się z nim zgodzisz, albo z miejsca zaczyna te swoje złośliwości i wyszydzanie adwersarza. A że jest nietykalny, to pozostaje tylko lista ignorowanych.


----------



## demoos

Wiele razy sie z nim nie zgadzalem i zlosliwosci nie doswiadczylem.
Co do reszty sie nie wypowiem bo nie zagladam w watki polityczne


----------



## bartek76

Ma cięty język i ostrą ripostę, ale idzie go osadzić, natomiast narzekanie że ktoś sprawniej się posługuje językiem i punktuje...


----------



## panAeL

^^
Wiele razy wchodziłem w dyskusję z wyżej wymienionym. Sprawniejszego posługiwania się językiem, a tym bardziej celnego punktowania nie zaobserwowałem.

Wszyscy dobrze wiemy, że BlazD już dawno powinien zakończyć swoją przygodę z SSC, i wszyscy doskonale wiemy dlaczego tak się nie dzieje


----------



## BlazD

panAeL said:


> ^^
> Wiele razy wchodziłem w dyskusję z wyżej wymienionym. Sprawniejszego posługiwania się językiem, a tym bardziej celnego punktowania nie zaobserwowałem.
> 
> Wszyscy dobrze wiemy, że BlazD już dawno powinien zakończyć swoją przygodę z SSC, i wszyscy doskonale wiemy dlaczego tak się nie dzieje


_– Złapali Bujaka.
– Eee, kogoś ważniejszego.
– Boże Święty!
– Ojca Świętego złapali.
– Słyszała pani? Jaruzelski porwał papieża.
– Nie. Kiedy?
– Dzisiaj z samego rana!
– Reagana aresztowali?!_


----------



## Kapustka

BlazD said:


> _– Złapali Bujaka.
> – Eee, kogoś ważniejszego.
> – Boże Święty!
> – Ojca Świętego złapali.
> – Słyszała pani? Jaruzelski porwał papieża.
> – Nie. Kiedy?
> – Dzisiaj z samego rana!
> – Reagana aresztowali?!_


O to przykład z pierwszej ręki.


----------



## drugastrona

bartek76 said:


> Ma cięty język i ostrą ripostę, ale idzie go osadzić, natomiast narzekanie że ktoś sprawniej się posługuje językiem i punktuje...


Tylko widzisz. Kiedy ja udzielam się na merytorycznym forum w merytorycznym wątku, nie mam ochoty bawić się w trolowanie, wypisywanie urojeń, kłamanie, trolowanie. Takie zachowanie jak BlazD obrzydza i zniechęca do dyskusji na merytoryczny temat. Co innego w hydeparku - tam nawet i wulgaryzmy przechodzą, bo nie ten kaliber wątku. A tutaj przedstawiłem przykład ewidentnego kłamania i trolowania przez BlazD i oczekuję na reakcję moderatorów. Jeżeli reakcji nie będzie, to będzie to oznaczało przyzwolenie na pisanie kłamstw i trolowanie w wątkach merytorycznych. Skoro BlazD może zaśmiecać wątek jakimiś wtrętami na temat mój czy moich rzekomych poglądów, co nie jest na temat, to każdy może pisać wszystko na temat każdego w każdym wątku.


----------



## Wilku88

Nie masz co sie produkowac. Jesli zabraknie argumentow, zawsze na koniec moga Ci powiedziec, ze to prywatne forum. Byly tu juz takie dyskusje zakonczone w ten sposob. Niektorzy czasem sa traktowani preferencyjnie, ale generalnie moderacja nie jest zla, uwierz mi ze moglo by byc duzo gorzej.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Dlatego czekam na oficjalną i jednoznaczną wykładnię, czy pisanie kłamstw i trolowanie w wątkach merytorycznych (to podkreślam) jest dozwolone. To jak najbardziej prywatne forum, dlatego wiem, że standardowe zasady netykiety mogą nie mieć zastosowania i wolę się upewnić.


----------



## Beck's

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Dlatego czekam na oficjalną i jednoznaczną wykładnię, czy pisanie kłamstw i trolowanie w wątkach merytorycznych (to podkreślam) jest dozwolone. To jak najbardziej prywatne forum, dlatego wiem, że standardowe zasady netykiety mogą nie mieć zastosowania i wolę się upewnić.


Hm...a mnie się wydawało, ze publiczne.


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> O tak, instytut Bastiana z Ursynowa


Dzięki że napisałeś wyraźnie, kto zaczął. To Ty. Rozumiem, że prosisz o briga dla prowokatora, czyli siebie?



Beck's said:


> Hm...a mnie się wydawało, ze publiczne.


Jesteś na forum od 2009 i nie wiesz?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_history


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Dzięki że napisałeś wyraźnie, kto zaczął. To Ty. Rozumiem, że prosisz o briga dla prowokatora, czyli siebie?


hno: Przeczytaj jeszcze raz mojego posta. W wątku o wolskiej galerii jeden z użytkowników zaczął pisać o galerii tarchomińskiej, po czym BlazD kłamliwie zarzucił *mi* zaśmiecanie wątku wpisami o Tarchominie. 

Jeżeli chcesz dać mi briga, za tekst do Bastiana, to droga wolna, masz prawo, nie było to zbyt uprzejme z mojej strony, ale odpowiedz merytorycznie na zadane pytanie dotyczące innej kwestii: czy na tym forum jest przyzwolenie na pisanie kłamstw i trolowanie? BlazD napisał kilka kłamstw na mój temat w wątku merytorycznym i oczekuję kary dla niego.


----------



## bartek76

625 said:


> Jesteś na forum od 2009 i nie wiesz?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_history


Super link, od pewnego czasu sie zastanawialem jaka role w powstaniu skyscrapercity odegral gothicform, na brytyjskim subforum traktuja go w zasadzie jak wlasciciela, a okazuje sie ze jest z Janem wspolzalozycielem


----------



## Zyzio

drugastrona said:


> hno: Przeczytaj jeszcze raz mojego posta. W wątku o wolskiej galerii jeden z użytkowników zaczął pisać o galerii tarchomińskiej, po czym BlazD kłamliwie zarzucił *mi* zaśmiecanie wątku wpisami o Tarchominie.



Niech go ktoś przytuli... pogłaszcze....


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Prosilbym o tagi ,,lublin", ,,rzeszów"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2028484

Dzieki.


----------



## Janek

Del


----------



## MajKeR_

North w wątku o Niemczech i Austrii.

Дема Коваленко w DLM. Czy nie pozostając pod polską jurysdykcją może sobie pozwalać na te tępe i prowokujące teksty?


----------



## chauffeur

MajKeR_ said:


> Дема Коваленко w DLM.


Kilka razy gościa zgłaszałem. Na kilometr pachnie multikontem (lukaszek89, MonteChristo, DiscoVolante, et cetera).


----------



## and_zol

Prosisłbym o pwyczyszczenie ostatniej dyskusji w wątku dot. LOT-u w dziale infratruktury lotniczej. 

Dyskusja tani przewoźnik vs. legacy nic nie wnosi do tematu.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Trochę przeczyściłem


----------



## Muczi

Proszę o przywrócenie mojego posta z ciekawą animacją z powrotem do odpowiedniego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142372105&postcount=20705

Jak mniemam (a właściwie mam nadzieje) został przez przypadek przeniesiony do jakiegoś politycznego śmieszkowania...


----------



## Langfuhr

Dlaczego w politycznym śmieszkowaniu kasowane są tylko niektóre posty? Jeśli są nie na temat (zeszło na wątek o imigrantach), to czemu zostały posty jednej strony, a drugiej zostały skasowane? I nie, nie były to posty aroganckie, pozbawione argumentów, kultury, np. "Wynocha z wątku", tylko posty z konkretnymi argumentami? Dlaczego w takim razie cała dyskusja nie została skasowana?


----------



## MajKeR_

No właśnie dlatego.

Przeczytaj cały tytuł wątku o śmieszkowaniu, a nie tylko niektóre (nomen omen) słowa.


----------



## Cezman

Spamer


----------



## newsted

Kolega chyba do ostrzału http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1356320

Jakieś nowe wcielenie białoruskiego trolla?


----------



## 840593

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595205&page=15

warszawa


----------



## KOmiX

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na:

[Bydgoszcz] Lodowisko Torbyd

Powód: 
http://www.bydgoszcz.pl/aktualnosci/tresc/bydgoszczanie-zadecydowali-nowe-lodowisko-bedzi/


EDIT: Zrobione. Swoją drogą, słabą nazwę wybraliście  - mateusz.el


----------



## AndU

polityka poza php: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142434627&postcount=2418


----------



## Zamaszysty

Proszę o przeniesienie całej dyskusji o podziale środków unijnych z wątku o inwestycjach (ostatnie kilka stron):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282406

Do wątku PHP

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142374696#post142374696

Dziękuję z góry


----------



## untasz_napirisza

w wątku o podziale administracyjnym kraju następują próby radomizacji ze strony wiecznie pokrzywdzonego kolegi KY8 (wyzywanie innych od okupantów itp.)

EDIT: Posprzątane - mateusz.el


----------



## newsted

Próby radomizacji :lol:


----------



## 625

Holendrzy wydrukowali mapę Europy i autokorekta poprawiła im nazwę miasta w Polsce na Random, serio.


----------



## newsted

Dobrze że im Poland na Holland nie poprawiło


----------



## Cezman

Tu i tu ten sam spamer.


----------



## ABWera

prośba o likwidację wątku Nowy Port Morski w Gdyni 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142494505#post142494505
dubluje wątki dot. portów w Gdańsku, Gdyni
z góry dziękuję!


----------



## Lumina

Proszę o tagi: Sopot, Gdynia, Orłowo, Gdańsk, Trójmiasto

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1854158


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Zlikwidowany !


----------



## Luki_SL

jaar118 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803630
> 
> tag: kutno





Qaromi said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595205&page=15
> 
> warszawa





Lumina said:


> Proszę o tagi: Sopot, Gdynia, Orłowo, Gdańsk, Trójmiasto
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1854158


Tagi dodane


----------



## wiewior

Kolega ma chyba jakiś problem z Łodzią - w każdym poście obowiązkowa małą literą, każde inne miasto - wielką.
Przykładowy post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142513827&postcount=46919


----------



## Zyzio

a może po prostu ma problem z wciskaniem 3 klawiszy na raz?
"l", shift i alt?


----------



## wiewior

^^
Przy nazwach dzielnic Łodzi również?


----------



## Yeapcoque

Proponuję zajrzeć do wątku "Rynek mediów ("Wojna o media)", jedzie tam onucą.


----------



## k%

zabolało co


----------



## Yeapcoque

^^ Niby co?


----------



## k%

to nie do Ciebie, nie przejmuj się, absolutnie, taki jeden wuj rozumie 

nie widzisz usuniętych postów


----------



## Yeapcoque

Aaaa to w porządalu


----------



## PiotrG

Któryś za nas cierpiał rany,
Moderatorze *k%* zlituj się nad nami...


----------



## Yeapcoque

K%, może mu jednak odpisz treściwie?


----------



## k%

nie znam tej kobiety, nie wiem czego ode mnie chce :dunno:


----------



## newsted

Odpisz mu "spier***j" czy jakoś tak


----------



## k%

zbanowałem już ze 100 tych kont, jak nie lepiej, poza tym nie wyzywam autystycznych kobiet (No dobra wyzywam, jakiem cham ulicznik, ale na PMkach i dużo fajniej niż samo spier... ewentualnie oznaczam odpowiednio zbanowane posty dla innych moderatów i powód bana do wglądu dla uzytkownika, niech wie ), najpierw sobie biedna wymyśliła jakieś haplogrupy, później mnie, że nie daje jej rozkwitnąć jak kwiat, a teraz zaczyna grozić uzytkownikom!

nad Jeziorem Bajkał dopiero wylezli z lepianek to nie rozumiejom wolności... że takie metody nie działajom, a wręcz przeciwnie


----------



## Yeapcoque

A Ty w ogóle czaisz do czego ma nas przekonać ten bełkot (co nas obchodzą litewskie haplogrupy)? Bo ja nie ogarniam tej kuwety.
Edit. Cofam pytanie, chyba mi jednak dobrze z tym, że nie czaję .


----------



## silenzio

Proszę o usunięcie postów lub przeniesienie do odpowiedniego wątku zaczynając od #4435

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480240&page=222


----------



## arkadiusz

Wątek o Roma Tower chyba do "przeczyszczenia"....

Zwłaszcza te posty to tak bardziej "Sprawa dla reportera"/Onet:



Wlodek3 said:


> Roma Tower w tym miejscu to niesamowicie korupcjogenny projekt. Test na siłę władz Warszawy. Kto zna kariery panów S. i S. z BBI Devlopment wie o czym mówię.





Wlodek3 said:


> Martin, Nie bardzo wiem, czy jesteś dla mnie partnerem do dyskusji. Jakiejkolwiek. W przeciwieństwie do "Ciebie" widziałem BBI Development w akcji. Próbowali mnie przekonać do budowy apartamentowca na miejscu kina Wars, na Nowym Mieście. Jeśli jesteś apologetą korupcji to Bóg z "Tobą"


A sam Włodek3 to pracuje przynajmniej na briga...


----------



## MajKeR_

Może czukcza tak manifestuje te swoje poglądy, bo naprawdę ma horom curke i to wszystko ze zgryzoty? Znowu dał tam o sobie znać. :troll:


----------



## Janek

Pierwszy raz coś zgłoszę, ale czy można jednak reagować na takie posty? Nie dość, że brak postów, to jeszcze tutorial do oszustw. Za chwilę będą tu porady jak skorumpować lekarza albo wyłudzić odszkodowanie za auto.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142932337&postcount=2899


----------



## Wilku88

Przeciez caly ten watek ma taki zamysl, by opisywac takie cwaniactwa? Co nie znaczy, ze popieram to co tam opisane.


----------



## Muczi

Proszę o ukaranie użytkownika *paniulaaa* za rozpoczynanie napinki politycznej w wątku statystycznym, do tego pisanie chamskich komentarzy:



paniulaaa said:


> Możesz włączyć sobie TVP od spazmów się nie pozbierasz.


Z resztą nie pierwszy już raz ten użytkownik bryluje w ten sposób w wątkach merytorycznych...


----------



## k%

jeśli już to rozpoczął Kam1kadze post wyżej, że "a jak rządziło PO to wy na tym forum..."


----------



## Muczi

Rozpoczął ją komentarz do postu Beck'a, w którym była informacja o spadającym ubóstwie w Polsce i brzmi tak:



paniulaaa said:


> To logiczne w socjalistycznym kraju nie ma ubóstwa.Zjeść ci dadzą,głodować nie będziesz,jak coś masz więcej to ci zabiorą.Nic nowego.


Dalej gówno-komentarze nie mające grama merytoryki, co skomentował kamikadze.


----------



## perdurabo

ps-man wiem że szambo ale zrobiłeś nam zabiorom militarnego i teraz nam smutno bo to jeden z bardziej merytorycznych wątków nt wojska w polskiej części internetów.


----------



## k%

ja bym zrobił czystke jak w PHP i zaraz by Militarny wrócił jeszcze lepszy niż był :troll:


----------



## ps-man

perdurabo said:


> ps-man wiem że szambo ale zrobiłeś nam zabiorom militarnego i teraz nam smutno bo to jeden z bardziej merytorycznych wątków nt wojska w polskiej części internetów.


James Bond powróci. :troll:


----------



## skejl

Spamujom mi Krakuw jakimś makaronem! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142953520&postcount=3127


----------



## notdot

Ja bym bardzo prosił aby wątek
[Kraków] Balice Kraków Airport - rozbudowa lotniska 
jakoś oczyścić z niepotrzebnej agresji
bo tak co około pełnia jest od nowa skakanie sobie do oczu czy pas na lotnisku w Balicach ma być bardziej w prawo czy dłuższy czy może bardziej zielony po bokach jak aligator
dziękuję


----------



## k%

o już ja to przeczyszczę z protestujących co się dopiero zalogowali


----------



## M.Szafran

ps-man said:


> James Bond powróci. :troll:


Czekamy bo tyle się dzieje. Raptory, Kormorany, Strykery i pożegnanie z hiszpańskimi Leonami.


----------



## perdurabo

M.Szafran said:


> Czekamy bo tyle się dzieje. Raptory, Kormorany, Strykery i pożegnanie z hiszpańskimi Leonami.


no i Hornet w Hiszpanii spadł, i nowe T-64BW na Ukrainie ojj codziennie coś!


----------



## hNr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142960400&postcount=316

Ja to tylko tak chciałem zostawić. Klub Forum chyba powyżej 100 postów?
Ogólnie delikwent cały czas w toruńskich wątkach postuje hejt na obecnego prezydenta - nie wiem czy się na odpoczynek nie nadaje.


----------



## k%

dam dyche za motłoch


----------



## mknący

Witam

Dlaczego temat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385768
został zamknięty?


----------



## G_s_G

Ktoś może skasować ten temat i posty przenieść do odpowiedniego wątku?


----------



## michael_siberia

Ten post znalazł się w złym wątku. Tu jest prawidłowy wątek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1942625&page=66


----------



## Ring

Forum mi się wykrzaczyło podczas dodawania poll'a hno:... mogłby jakiś mod dodać?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142995393

edit: wielkie dzięki, *SoboleuS*


----------



## wojnest

W politycznym śmieszkowaniu znowu jest burdel. Strach tam wejść.


----------



## M.Szafran

W sumie wątek militarny mógłby już powrócić... Bo tak jakoś smutno i nudno


----------



## ps-man

M.Szafran said:


> W sumie wątek militarny mógłby już powrócić... Bo tak jakoś smutno i nudno


Otwarty.


----------



## Exelcior

@ps-man
Spamujom mi forum 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1360742
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1361371


----------



## kondi10

do mojego wątka o Izraelu proszę o dołączenie tagów: betlehem, betlejem, galilea, galilee, tiberias, nazaret, rehovot, bet she'an, golan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859236


----------



## matfiz1

A może by tak zlikwidować wątki: mój samochód i oficjalny wątek motoryzacyjny i ulepić z tych dwóch jeden duży motoryzacyjny ? Byłoby wszystko w jednym miejscu a teraz/od dłuższego czasu w sumie jak się poczyta posty z obu wyżej wymienionych to jest i tak groch z kapustą... 

EDIT: kto popiera mój pomysł proszę o lajki, przekonamy się czy dobrze mówię, czy moją propozycję spuścić do kibla


----------



## Eurotram

matfiz1 said:


> A może by tak zlikwidować wątki: mój samochód i oficjalny wątek motoryzacyjny i ulepić z tych dwóch jeden duży motoryzacyjny ? Byłoby wszystko w jednym miejscu a teraz/od dłuższego czasu w sumie jak się poczyta posty z obu wyżej wymienionych to jest i tak groch z kapustą...
> 
> EDIT: kto popiera mój pomysł proszę o lajki, przekonamy się czy dobrze mówię, czy moją propozycję spuścić do kibla


A jak już padła taka propozycja, to czy nie dałoby się wszystkich rowerowych zbić w jeden?Nie to,żebym się w samochodowych udzielał,ale taki pomysł od razu daje do myślenia w podobnych kwestiach


----------



## demoos

Z rowerowymi jest wiekszy problem aby to polaczyc.


----------



## k%

wy to wszyscy macie problemy :tongue:


----------



## Eurotram

Cofam wcześniejszy postulat; dopiero teraz zauważyłem,że dokonano słusznego posunięcia i usunięto z "Transportu miejskiego i regionalnego" wszystkie wątki rowerowe do "swojego" podforum. Czyli wreszcie jakiś porządek,nie miesza się już rowerów z transportem zbiorowym; bardzo mi się to podoba :applause:


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Od razu uprzedzam, wpisy niektórych kolegów. Mój wpis w wątku o Porcie Lotniczym Radom, gdzie mam zakaz pisania, a który już skasowałem, wynikał z pomyłki. W przeglądarce miałem otwartych kilka okienek i myślałem, że pisze w wątku "[Polska] Przyszłość portów lotniczych". Od razu gdy się kapnąłem post przeniosłem do odpowiedniego wątku, ślad po wpisie jednak pozostał  Bardzo proszę o skasowanie tego posta http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143153146&postcount=4698, aby niektórym nie podnosić ciśnienia... No chyba, że ten mój zakaz został zniesiony wtedy oczywiście nie widzę takowej potrzeby.


----------



## xkk

Wnoszę o podzielenie wątku o Centralnym Porcie Lotniczym na hydepark i merytoryczny, w którym umieszczane i komentowane byłyby tylko informacje o podejmowanych w sprawie budowy decyzjach


----------



## MichalJ

A jakie na razie podjęto prawdziwe decyzje w sprawie CPL, bo wydajemisie, że żadnej.


----------



## -PePe-

@Maciek Lublin myślałem, że PPL pchnął cię do szarży na czołgi, a tu zwykła pomyłka. Jak zamkną kiedyś port, to w ogóle o Radomiu zapomnisz.


----------



## MortisPL

Miałem kiedyś wniosek o przeniesienie wszystkich wątków o budowanych i planowanych wieżowcach w Polsce do nowego podforum, ale wniosek niestety upadł. 
Wobec tego mam inny wniosek - czy była by możliwość otagowania wszystkich takich wątków jakimś unikalnym tagiem (np. wiezawpl), tak by łatwo i przyjemnie można było przeglądać takie wątki za pomocą jednego kliknięcia? Na takiej zasadzie jak tu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=szczecin tylko że zamiast Szczecin oczywiście byłby ten tag.


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1362292 - spamer.


----------



## dataflow

Wątek [CPL]. 

Użytkownicy piszący o "Pyrzowicach zeżartych przez Balice" i "Krakowskich centusiach wyciągających łapę po hajs" - Brak reakcji moderatora

Użytkownik piszący "upadłe miasto" - DWUKROTNE ostrzeżenie przez moderatora podkreślone na czerwone z ulubionym wstawkami o braku merytorycznej dyskusji itd.

Skoro nie umiemy sobie tutaj poradzić z obiektywnością w wątkach "miejskich" to mój
wniosek jest bardzo prosty.

Zakaz udzielania się moderatorów z danego miasta w wątkach dotyczących tego miasta.

Bo to co mamy w tej chwili to jest "*City vs City" z turbo-boost'em* ze strony jednego z moderatorów.

Przykro mi, ale tak to wygląda z zewnątrz.


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Czukcza atakuje w hp.


----------



## Dziki REX

przydała by się szybka i zdecydowana interwencja


----------



## bartek76

_k%_ wiemy że jest sobota ale pobudka, nie ma że łeb boli


----------



## mateusz.el

Dziki REX said:


> przydała by się szybka i zdecydowana interwencja


Przecież już jakiś czas temu posprzątałem.
Coś jeszcze się gdzieś ostało? (w wykazie jego postów niby wszystko już usunięte)


----------



## Urbi59

Ogólnie city vs city przenosi się z wątku CPL, do wątku o przyszłości portów lotniczych, głównie za sprawą usera jarekkrolameby który ma jakiś problem z Łodzią.


----------



## Exelcior

@Urbi59
Nie czas żałować róż, kiedy płoną lasy. Daj sobie luzu chłopie.


----------



## Zyzio

aaaa.... czukcza!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143194092&postcount=68244


----------



## Kpc21

Ktoś spamuje białoruską propagandą.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1362644


----------



## -PePe-

Czy mógłby ktoś zrobić porządek w wątku [Radom] Port Lotniczy [połączenia, statystyki, dyskusje ogólne] ? Tego się już czytać nie da, ostatnie dwie strony to zwykła pyskówka, a zachowanie @czarnego, to przynajmniej na zakaz wstępu się nadaje.


----------



## el nino

^^ Koledzy z Radomia znowu chcą zakazu pisania, który to już raz? W sam raz kolega czarny pokazuje kuriozalność by lotnisko w Radomiu było drugim lotniskiem dla Warszawy. Rozumiem iż lokalnym patriotom to nie pasuje, ale spójrzcie na to trzeźwym okiem.


----------



## Exelcior

@el_nino
A niech sobie piszą, byle kulturalnie. A nie nawalanka Sadków vs Świdnik albo Modlin vs Okęcie czy Szwederowo vs Lublinek czy Pyrzowice vs Balice. Nie idźcie tą drogą


----------



## Zegarkowy

Ale póki co to nadal tak piszą.
Założyć kłódkę na wątek na jakiś czas bo się tam pozagryzają zaraz. Pisać tam się już nie da a i czytać teraz coraz bardziej nie.


----------



## Bastian.

Po co się do nich wtrącać. Niech się gryzą. Sami przestaną jak zobaczą że wątek jest nieczytelny i się poobrażają jedni na drugich.


----------



## Czapka

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143222613&postcount=2337
Czy można prosić o sprawdzenie czy ten nowy user nie jest reinkarnacją już wcześniej (kilka tygodni temu) ukaranego trolla (sorry, nie pamiętam ksywki, ale też zaczął siać rozwałkę w tym wątku)?


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ban.


----------



## Czapka

Chodzi mi jedynie o ewentualność multikonta. Wcześniejsza seria też rozpoczęła się dosyć niewinnie, a później przeszła w city vs. city.


----------



## -PePe-

Zegarkowy said:


> Ale póki co to nadal tak piszą.
> Założyć kłódkę na wątek na jakiś czas bo się tam pozagryzają zaraz. Pisać tam się już nie da a i czytać teraz coraz bardziej nie.


Do czasu ujawnienia nowego przewoźnika dyskusja jest zupełnie jałowa, tylko przepychanki na google maps kto ma bliżej na Żoliborz.


----------



## bartek76

Czy mozna dodac do tytulu watku o USA zakaz dyskusji o broni?


----------



## poolcin

Jak to w końcu jest, można pisać w PHP majac mniej niż 500 postów?


----------



## dkzg

Jak masz merytoryczne argumenty (nawet za dobrą zmianą) to można, jak nie to nie.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Wnoszę uprzejmą prośbę do BETONA o zmianę awataru. Ile można. Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## dexter2

Arafat ledwo wrócił i już rozp*** wątek od nowa:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230097&highlight=322+d+378&page=411

Można załatwić sprawę raz na zawsze? Gość nie jest nawet z Łodzi a jest drugą najczęściej piszącą osobą w wątku - nasmarował już 350 postów (plus pewnie drugie tyle usuniętych) gdzie jedyne co robi, to trolluje.
Ile jeszcze to szaleństwo będzie trwało?


----------



## Exelcior

dexter2 said:


> Arafat ledwo wrócił i już rozp*** wątek od nowa:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230097&highlight=322+d+378&page=411
> 
> Można załatwić sprawę raz na zawsze? Gość nie jest nawet z Łodzi a jest drugą najczęściej piszącą osobą w wątku - nasmarował już 350 postów (plus pewnie drugie tyle usuniętych) gdzie jedyne co robi, to trolluje.
> Ile jeszcze to szaleństwo będzie trwało?


Oj już nie przesadzajcie. Czasem kilka łyżek dziegciu do tego miodu się przyda.:banana:


----------



## dexter2

Jakiego k*** miodu? Wątek którego nie da się czytać bo jest od kilku lat trollowany przez jednego usera to miód?


----------



## nowy1212

Exelcior said:


> Oj już nie przesadzajcie. Czasem kilka łyżek dziegciu do tego miodu się przyda.:banana:


Tylko, ze bez tego użytkownika też jest krytyka tylko w optymalnej ilości. Generalnie to wszyscy wiemy, ze jest źle i nie trzeba tej samej dyskusji przeprowadzać co jakiś czas, bo nic z tego nie wyniknie.
Jeśli otwierają/zamykają jakies połączenie to można to skomentować, jeśli ktoś ma jakiś pomysł czy pytanie jasne niech pisze, ale nie może być tak, że co się w watek wchodzi to ta sama dyskusja.


----------



## Exelcior

dexter2 said:


> Jakiego k*** miodu? Wątek którego nie da się czytać bo jest od kilku lat trollowany przez jednego usera to miód?


Po pierwsze bez bluzgów w księdze, po drugie arafat wyraża swoją opinię (kontrowersyjną ale prawdziwą). Po drugie tylko skrytykować jakiś łódzki wątek, zaraz bluzgi polecą na interlokutora.


----------



## Łosiu

_(sprawdzić, czy nie ksiądz)_

Podejrzany: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1363162

I materiał porównawczy: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1023760, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1234753


----------



## dexter2

Exelcior said:


> Po pierwsze bez bluzgów w księdze, po drugie arafat wyraża swoją opinię (kontrowersyjną ale prawdziwą). Po drugie tylko skrytykować jakiś łódzki wątek, zaraz bluzgi polecą na interlokutora.


Po pierwsze najwyraźniej nie znasz definicji bluzgów, bo w tym poście nigdy żadnego nie było. Po drugie nic mnie nie obchodzi, że wyraża swoją opinię, bo nie chodzi o to czy to robi, tylko jak to robi i od ilu lat w taki a nie inny sposób. I co przez wyrażanie się w taki sposób powoduje. Drobna różnica, której oczywiście nie pojmujesz. I nie, jego opinia nie jest prawdziwa (jest to swoją drogą oksymoron sam sobie) bo tam praktycznie nie ma prawdy - są jedynie zgadywanki, przepychanki i jak już wspomniałeś - opinie które powodują takie a nie inne reakcje.
No i po trzecie co znaczy 'tylko skrytykować jakiś łódzki wątek'? Czy wątki łódzkie są po to aby je krytykować, czy w nich pisać na temat? Może w ogóle go zamkniemy, bo ci się nie podoba? Chyba Ci się trochę pomerdały cele forum forum dyskusyjnego.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2042984

Do przeniesienia z Lublina do działu regionalnego.


----------



## el nino

Puk, puk: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2043010


----------



## Exelcior

dexter2 said:


> Po pierwsze najwyraźniej nie znasz definicji bluzgów, bo w tym poście nigdy żadnego nie było. Po drugie nic mnie nie obchodzi, że wyraża swoją opinię, bo nie chodzi o to czy to robi, tylko jak to robi i od ilu lat w taki a nie inny sposób. I co przez wyrażanie się w taki sposób powoduje. Drobna różnica, której oczywiście nie pojmujesz. I nie, jego opinia nie jest prawdziwa (jest to swoją drogą oksymoron sam sobie) bo tam praktycznie nie ma prawdy - są jedynie zgadywanki, przepychanki i jak już wspomniałeś - opinie które powodują takie a nie inne reakcje.
> No i po trzecie co znaczy 'tylko skrytykować jakiś łódzki wątek'? Czy wątki łódzkie są po to aby je krytykować, czy w nich pisać na temat? Może w ogóle go zamkniemy, bo ci się nie podoba? Chyba Ci się trochę pomerdały cele forum forum dyskusyjnego.


Widać, że nawet krytyka merytoryczna wadzi. hno:


----------



## dexter2

Po raz kolejny pytam - o jakiej krytyce Ty piszesz? Arafat spowodował, że wątek był nie do czytania przez wiele miesięcy, potem znowu przez chwilę można było wchodzić (i nie jest tak, że zapanowała tam nagle cenzura na krytykę wobec np. działalności lotniska, co wyraźnie starasz się sugerować), po czym wrócił (nomen omen po brigu) i problem razem z nim. Sprawa jest prosta jak drut.


----------



## Trishelle

Co to jest? Może warto byłoby coś z tym zrobić?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1362631


----------



## MichalJ

To jest link do wyniku twojego wyszukiwania, który u kogoś innego nie zadziała.


----------



## Trishelle

MichalJ said:


> To jest link do wyniku twojego wyszukiwania, który u kogoś innego nie zadziała.


Poprawione


----------



## Exelcior

Merytorycznej. Wiadomo, że arafat ma cięty język ale mimo wszystko stara się kulturę zachować. A wam każde słowo krytyczne wadzi. Uderz w stół, nożyce się odezwą.


----------



## wojtor

*CPK*

Zamknięto wątek  [Polska] Centralny Port Lotniczy [off-topic = brig] . 

Proszę o dodanie:

Pojawił się wywiad z Pełnomocnikiem Rządu ds. CPK

http://www.pasazer.com/news/36364/gosc,pasazera,mikolaj,wild,pelnomocnik,ds,cpk.html


----------



## aksu

Prośba o skasowanie wszystkich politycznych wrzutek w wątku o S5 Poznań - Wrocław, których się namnożyło przy okazji otwarcia odcinka tej drogi. Obecnie na 1 merytoryczny wpis powstaje 20 politycznych przez co nie da się tego czytać. Część towarzystwa prosi się też o briga, za uporczywe łamanie regulaminu


----------



## pmaciej7

Dział drogowy nie ma swojej księgi?


----------



## newsted

Mógłby ktoś wyczyścić wątek z politycznej nawalanki?


----------



## victorek

Wątek o centralnym porcie lotniczym do odblokowania. Są grube newsy.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Zrobione


----------



## Bartas2004

625 said:


> To jak już dowiesz się, gdzie dokładnie czytałeś, wrócisz do wątku. To wątek merytoryczny, a nie spamczat. Koniec flejmu, będę kasował.


To po prostu przenieś dyskusje do odpowiedniego wątku, bo tu jest HP od jakiś dwu stron a nie będziesz się w cenzora jak zwykle bawił, ręce opadają i odechciewa się logować widząc taką moderacje.


----------



## bb78

Uprzejmie proszę o usunięcie poniższego posta z wątku o promocji Poznania.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143371092&postcount=7903

Nie ma on nic wspólnego z promocją miasta, rozsiewa fakenewsy z partyjnego portalu i promuje imprezę z udziałem neofaszystów.


----------



## 625

bb78 said:


> Uprzejmie proszę o usunięcie poniższego posta z wątku o promocji Poznania.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143371092&postcount=7903
> 
> Nie ma on nic wspólnego z promocją miasta, rozsiewa fakenewsy z partyjnego portalu i promuje imprezę z udziałem neofaszystów.


Dodałem miesiąc bana za promocję faszyzmu przed 11.11.


----------



## kaspric

Uprzejmie proszę administrację o rozdzielenie wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143387690#post143387690

na część merytoryczną i hyde park.


----------



## mateusz.el

kaspric said:


> Uprzejmie proszę administrację o rozdzielenie wątku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143387690#post143387690
> 
> na część merytoryczną i hyde park.


nie ma sensu wydzielać z tego hydeparkowego szamba, po prostu wszelkie ot i inne bzdury będą mniej lub bardziej sprawnie usuwane


----------



## kaspric

mateusz.el said:


> nie ma sensu wydzielać z tego hydeparkowego szamba, po prostu wszelkie ot i inne bzdury będą mniej lub bardziej sprawnie usuwane


Również moderatorów?

Można odwrotnie - zostawić obecny wątek jako Hyde Park, a otworzyć nowy merytoryczny.

Obecnie pojawia się już sporo źródeł, z których można wyciągnąć uszczegóławiające informacje (koszty, doprecyzowanie założeń, informacje dot. przewidywanych terminów) - abstrahując od tego, czy podawane informacje są propagandą czy nie, a sytuacja wygląda tak, że co artykuł, to 2 strony jazdy.

Obawiam się również, że granica tego, co uważacie za merytorykę (i dopuszczalną politykę), jest w tym wątku wyjątkowo szeroka.

PS Obecnie CPK prześcignął już odmrażany projekt KDP, który 2 wątku ma już ho ho.


----------



## el nino

^^ Podzielić to raczej można, ale prawidłowy podział to hydepark i science-fiction.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie byłbym taki pewien...


----------



## kaspric

el nino said:


> ^^ Podzielić to raczej można, ale prawidłowy podział to hydepark i science-fiction.


Ta wypowiedź jest najlepszym dowodem na konieczność podziału na hyde park i wątek merytoryczny.


----------



## Avezo

Niech więcej moderatorów przejrzy ostatnie kilka stron z http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143386856#post143386856
Niby komantarze na temat ale nagle stały się takie polityczne że mam wrażenie że to forum Onetu.


----------



## johny.f

Moglby ktos przeczyscic watek o lotnisku w Poznaniu? arafat11 znalazl sobie kolejny watek do spamowania...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143400966#post143400966


----------



## nowy1212

Można prosić o przeniesienie dyskusji z tego wątku (Tramwaje podmiejskie) do tego(Tramwaje miejskie)?


Wg. mnie to przeniesienie dyskusji powinno nastąpić na tej stronie być może od postu #5099, bo wcześniej jest mowa o tramwaju do Pabianic, a od tego momentu o tramwajach dla Łodzi.


----------



## Eurotram

nowy1212 said:


> Można prosić o przeniesienie dyskusji z tego wątku (Tramwaje podmiejskie) do tego(Tramwaje miejskie)?
> 
> 
> Wg. mnie to przeniesienie dyskusji powinno nastąpić na tej stronie być może od postu #5099, bo wcześniej jest mowa o tramwaju do Pabianic, a od tego momentu o tramwajach dla Łodzi.


Powiem Ci szczerze,że (jak wiesz) sam biorę udział w dyskusji w obu wątkach i doszedłem do pewnych wniosków,które mogą Cię jeszcze bardziej dobić. 
Primo: rozdzielenie wątków straciło nieco sens w momencie wchłonięcia obsługi podmiejskich przez MPK. Secundo: podmiejskie były i są na dużym odcinku także miejskimi. Tertio: przy ciągotach MPK w czarnym wariancie zostanie zaraz Zgierz,Pabianice i Kansas,a czy dla tej pozostałości warto trzymać osobny wątek...?


----------



## Wilku88

Proszę moderatora o uspokojenie nastrojów i wyczyszczenie dyskusji w wątku o CPL.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143425484
Może faktycznie warto zastanowić się nad wydzieleniem Hydeparku?


----------



## ixs

Co tam wydzielac skoro to w calosci MiSiowy watek?


----------



## PiotrG

ixs said:


> Co tam wydzielac skoro to w calosci MiSiowy watek?


Matrioszka lotniskowa


----------



## Raf124

Składam wniosek formalny o dodanie emotki nosacza sundajskiego do zbioru forumowych emoticon.
w załączniku zamieszczam dokumentację graficzną:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...oscis_monkey_(Nasalis_larvatus)_male_head.jpg

https://www.thecolor.com/images/Proboscis-Monkey.gif

http://www.wedrawanimals.com/images/tutorials/split/final/proboscis-monkey-thumb.png










https://www.drawingtutorials101.com...onkey/how-to-draw-Proboscis-Monkey-step-0.png

edit:
wykorzystanie wizerunku betona jest zupełnie przypadkowe


----------



## Bastian.

Jestem przeciw. Dodanie twarzy Betona będzie skutkować nadużyciem tej ikony (bo ikonę łatwiej dodać niż obrazek wiec będzie częściej używana) i nie będzie już tak śmieszna. Do tego jedna ikona to za mało, potrzebne by było z 5 wersji żeby lepiej dopasować ikonę do tekstu.


----------



## Avezo

Zlitujcie się z nosaczami w internecie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdXSnjVCuzM


----------



## Kpc21

Eurotram said:


> Powiem Ci szczerze,że (jak wiesz) sam biorę udział w dyskusji w obu wątkach i doszedłem do pewnych wniosków,które mogą Cię jeszcze bardziej dobić.
> Primo: rozdzielenie wątków straciło nieco sens w momencie wchłonięcia obsługi podmiejskich przez MPK. Secundo: podmiejskie były i są na dużym odcinku także miejskimi. Tertio: przy ciągotach MPK w czarnym wariancie zostanie zaraz Zgierz,Pabianice i Kansas,a czy dla tej pozostałości warto trzymać osobny wątek...?


Ale tego rozdzielenia dokonano już chyba po przejęciu podmiejskich przez MPK.

A w zasadzie dotychczasowy wątek o ŁTR uczyniono wątkiem od tramwajów podmiejskich.


----------



## Rafadan

Czy można rozdzielić wątek o polskiej piłce na dwie części:
- piłka klubowa,
- piłka reprezentacyjna?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143448041#post143448041


----------



## 625

Konrad. said:


> Jak pojedynczy post mógł być czatem?


Jak 11 postów jest jednym postem?


----------



## bartek76

Konrad. said:


> Nie jest mową nienawiści?
> 
> Proszę o odpowiedź.


Jesli wypowiedzial je np Niemiec na temat Francuzow to tak, natomiast jesli wypowiedzial je tenze przykladowy Niemiec na temat Niemcow to nie.
Krytykowanie grupy do ktorej sie nalezy to nie mowa nienawisci.

Mozna dyskutowac nad forma krytyki ale jesli kulturalna forma krytyki nie dociera, to zaostrzenie jezyka jest generalnie dopuszczalne, vide Boy-Zelenski na temat II Rzeczypospolitej czy z obecnych czasow, wypowiedzi wielu Brytyjczykow na temat wlasnego kraju.

Zdecydowana i odwazna krytyka wlasnego narodu, kiedy ten wyraznie bladzi, czesto tez jest forma patriotyzmu.


----------



## Konrad.

625 said:


> Jak 11 postów jest jednym postem?


Nie napisałem 11 postów.

Napisałem jeden a po nim pojawiały się kolejne ixs'a na które odpisałem. Gdybyś chciał usunąć czat, wystarczyło usunąć 10.

Czy jesteś w stanie mi odpisać na drugą część posta? Przypominam:


> Czy zdanie:
> 
> Narod prymitywnych awanturnikow z mozgami zalanymi tepym nacjonalizmem.
> 
> Nie jest mową nienawiści?
> 
> Proszę o odpowiedź.





bartek76 said:


> Jesli wypowiedzial je np Niemiec na temat Francuzow to tak, natomiast jesli wypowiedzial je tenze przykladowy Niemiec na temat Niemcow to nie.
> Krytykowanie grupy do ktorej sie nalezy to nie mowa nienawisci.
> 
> Mozna dyskutowac nad forma krytyki ale jesli kulturalna forma krytyki nie dociera, to zaostrzenie jezyka jest generalnie dopuszczalne, vide Boy-Zelenski na temat II Rzeczypospolitej czy z obecnych czasow, wypowiedzi wielu Brytyjczykow na temat wlasnego kraju.
> 
> Zdecydowana i odwazna krytyka wlasnego narodu, kiedy ten wyraznie bladzi, czesto tez jest forma patriotyzmu.


Czy to oficjalne stanowisko Administratorów forum?


----------



## bartek76

Konrad. said:


> Czy to oficjalne stanowisko Administratorów forum?


Nie, to moje stanowisko, a z administracja nie mam nic wspolnego


----------



## Ksenofob

W tramwajowym wątku o Modertransie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=838156&page=176 od kilku dni trwa festiwal hejtu. Co gorsza, dostaje się również użytkownikom tych tramów. Wedle dyskutantów są nimi - niemal wyłącznie - "inwalidzi", "babulinki", "stare raszple", "takie osoby", no i "matki z wózkami", "pchające się i narzekające".

Seksizm i ageizm pełną gębą, a próba zwrócenia uwagi w wątku skończyła się tajemniczym zniknięciem mojego posta.

Czy P.T. Moderatorzy mogli zadbać o poprawność polityczną i o to, żeby "stare baby", "inwalidzi" i "matki z dziećmi" nie zostały symbolami niewymagającego pasażera?


----------



## arafat11

625 said:


> To jest księga skarg, a nie czat.


zaraz zaraz, czy dobrze kombinuje,ze mozna pisac co sie chce,nawet niezgodnie z regulaminem forum a w przypadku skargi wdac sie w dyskusje w wyniku czego modowie usuna cala dyskusje lacznie ze skarga i problemu nie ma?



bartek76 said:


> Jesli wypowiedzial je np Niemiec na temat Francuzow to tak, natomiast jesli wypowiedzial je tenze przykladowy Niemiec na temat Niemcow to nie.
> Krytykowanie grupy do ktorej sie nalezy to nie mowa nienawisci.


czyli jak Polak nazwie Polaka na forum durniem, idiota i poje... to rozumiem,ze mowy nienawisci nie ma i kara sie nie nalezy?hno:
widze,ze teorie Lecha Falandysza przy Twoich to małe piwo...


----------



## Ksenofob

625 said:


> To jest księga skarg, a nie czat.


A skoro to jest księga skarg: jeśli mod wykasowuje merytoryczne posty - link - które nie zgadzają się z jego wizją świata, to chyba jest to zaprzeczenie idei SSC? 

Nie to, żebym składał oficjalną skargę. Nie chciałbym jednak dostać bana za to, że "przeszarżowałem" stwierdzając, iż słowa "Jakie są niskobudżetowe tramwaje, każdy widzi" to żaden argument hno:


----------



## 625

Ksenofob said:


> A skoro to jest księga skarg: jeśli mod wykasowuje merytoryczne posty - link - które nie zgadzają się z jego wizją świata, to chyba jest to zaprzeczenie idei SSC?
> 
> Nie to, żebym składał oficjalną skargę. Nie chciałbym jednak dostać bana za to, że "przeszarżowałem" stwierdzając, iż słowa "Jakie są niskobudżetowe tramwaje, każdy widzi" to żaden argument hno:


Mało merytoryki w tych skasowanych postach. Nawet mniej, niż niskiej podłogi w betach.



arafat11 said:


> czyli jak Polak nazwie Polaka na forum durniem, idiota i poje... to rozumiem,ze mowy nienawisci nie ma i kara sie nie nalezy?hno:
> widze,ze teorie Lecha Falandysza przy Twoich to małe piwo...


----------



## Ksenofob

625 said:


> Mało merytoryki w tych skasowanych postach. Nawet mniej, niż niskiej podłogi w betach.


 No tak, każdy może to sprawdzić. 
A nie, nie może, posty wyleciały :lol:
Stary dobry zwyczaj na forach internetowych: wycinanie dyskusji przez moderatora-współdyskutanta. 

OK, spoko, sam sobie dam briga na dwa tygodnie 
________________________________


Ale skoro jestem tu po raz pierwszy od 10 lat, to poruszę jeszcze jeden temat:

Pojawił się nowy wątek w dziale urbanistycznym, służący - sądząc po początkowej zawartości - do hejtowania tych, którzy chcą wyburzać: [Warszawa] "Kontrowersyjne rozbiórki" - Pałac Kultury, Dworzec Centralny, zabytki, modernizm, OZŻB i inne bloki mieszkalne, itp. [*dyskusja w innych wątkach - ban*].

Nie wiem, czy ten durny pomysł to pomysł autora wątku, czy też zatwierdzony został przez P.T. Moderatorów.

Już nie chodzi o to, że uniemożliwi to dyskusję w wielu wątkach (jeśli nie wszystkich); już nie o to chodzi, że będzie to martwe prawo (bo wątek zaraz zaginie na dnie archiwum); ale to ma być jakaś nowa Ustawa Kagańcowa?


----------



## 625

Ksenofob said:


> Pojawił się nowy wątek w dziale urbanistycznym, służący - sądząc po początkowej zawartości - do hejtowania tych, którzy chcą wyburzać: [Warszawa] "Kontrowersyjne rozbiórki" - Pałac Kultury, Dworzec Centralny, zabytki, modernizm, OZŻB i inne bloki mieszkalne, itp. [*dyskusja w innych wątkach - ban*].
> 
> Nie wiem, czy ten durny pomysł to pomysł autora wątku, czy też zatwierdzony został przez P.T. Moderatorów.


Zanim znowu będziesz się denerwował, czytaj powoli. Chodzi o to, aby w tym wątku pisać o burzeniu, a nie w tamtych.


----------



## jan0502

Witam,

proszę administratorów o informację czy blokowanie wątku przez moderatora [S8] Marki - Radzymin (lamenty, nie zdążą = brig") jest uzasadnione pomimo, iż toczy się żywa dyskusja z zachowaną pełną kulturą. Proszę porostu o klarowne uzasadnienie takowej decyzji.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Od razu mówię, że zostaniesz odesłany do drogowej księgi :]


----------



## Wilku88

jan0502 said:


> Witam,
> 
> proszę administratorów o informację czy blokowanie wątku przez moderatora [S8] Marki - Radzymin (lamenty, nie zdążą = brig") jest uzasadnione pomimo, iż toczy się żywa dyskusja z zachowaną pełną kulturą. Proszę porostu o klarowne uzasadnienie takowej decyzji.


Jak dla mnie to wszystko zostało jasno napisane przez moderatora w wątku.



> *Poranne informacje (nie do końca potwierdzone) chyba wprowadzają niepotrzebne zamieszanie. Odetchnijcie. Jak będzie coś oficjalnego wiecie gdzie pisać*


----------



## MichalJ

Niezależnie od tej historii, w wątku codziennie były fotorelacje i tekstowe relacje z obserwacji przebiegu budowy. Teraz ma tego nie być aż do 15 grudnia czy nawet dłużej, czy jak?


----------



## false

Proszę o tagi: płock, stadion
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2046710


----------



## kuj-pom

do moderacji forum: czy mogę poznać powód usunięcia mojego postu z wątku "Metropolia bydgoska"?


----------



## mateusz.el

kuj-pom said:


> do moderacji forum: czy mogę poznać powód usunięcia mojego postu z wątku "Metropolia bydgoska"?


Domyśl się.
To nie pierwszy taki przypadek. Przypomnij sobie poprzednie sytuacje, wyciągnij jakieś wnioski...


----------



## PiotrG

Wyciekły hasła z imgura. Zróbcie jakiś post przypięty, gdyż masa ludzi z tego forum korzysta z tego serwisu.
https://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Imgur-potwierdza-wyciek-hasel-okolo-17-mln-uzytkownikow,News,84446.html


----------



## BlazD

PiotrG said:


> Wyciekły hasła z imgura. Zróbcie jakiś post przypięty, gdyż masa ludzi z tego forum korzysta z tego serwisu.
> https://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Imgur-potwierdza-wyciek-hasel-okolo-17-mln-uzytkownikow,News,84446.html


Tylko że dodać należy, iż dotyczy to osób, które na imgurze mają takie samo hasło od 2014 roku.


----------



## skejl

_On November 23, Imgur was notified of a potential security breach that occurred in 2014 that affected the email addresses and passwords of 1.7 million user accounts. While we are still actively investigating the intrusion, we wanted to inform you as quickly as possible as to what we know and what we are doing in response. (…) We are still investigating how the account information was compromised. We have always encrypted your password in our database, but it may have been cracked with brute force due to an older hashing algorithm (SHA-256) that was used at the time. We updated our algorithm to the new bcrypt algorithm last year._

za: https://blog.imgur.com/2017/11/24/notice-of-data-breach/

Tłumacząc na polski, a potem na ludzki: aż do zeszłego roku hasła nie były przechowywane w sposób bezpieczny. Także *wszystkie hasła, które zostały ustawione przed 2017, należy traktować jak potencjalnie wyciekłe*. Należy zmienić je na Imgurze i we wszystkich serwisach, w których używamy tego samego hasła.

A przy okazji należy pogratulować (bez cienia ironii) Imgurowi sprawnej i właściwej reakcji na informację o wycieku.


----------



## arafat11

pmaciej7 said:


> Serio, chcesz uczyć innych kultury osobistej?


napisał mod, ktory w prywatnej pm daje takie kwiatki:


> *Odczep się ode mnie*...


hno:


----------



## Hipolit

arafat11 said:


> napisał


"Napisał" - _znafco kóltóry._


----------



## Kpc21

Nie widzę różnicy. Małą literą, bo to kontynuacja zdania zaczynającego się cytatem.

Nie zawsze moderatorzy zachowują się super kulturalnie, ale moim zdaniem i tak należy im się duży szacunek za pracę, jaką wykonują. Nikt im za to nie płaci.


----------



## pmaciej7

arafat11 said:


> napisał mod, ktory w prywatnej pm daje takie kwiatki:
> 
> hno:


W przyrodzie nic nie ginie:



> Infraction for arafat11: zaczepki, język
> 
> 
> Post: Księga brigów i banów
> User: arafat11
> Infraction: zaczepki, język
> Points: 30
> 
> Administrative Note:
> Message to User:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Odczep się ode mnie i naucz się pisać z użyciem polskich znaków.
> 
> Original Post:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Ty rowniez za obraze prezydenta powinienes dostac odpoczynek, ale modowie zamiataja sprawe pod dywan i usuwaja moje posty z tym zgloszeniem
> tak dziala poprawnosc polityczna
> ciekawe gdzie jest pmaciej7 tak broniacy czci i honoru bylego prezydenta a teraz odwracajacy glowe by tylko nie zareagowac na obraze obecnego prezydenta?


Zaczepiałeś mnie, mieszając w sprawę, z którą nie miałem żadnego związku, więc sugerowałem, żebyś się ode mnie odczepił. 

A że wykorzystujesz każdą okazję do zaczepiania mnie i właśnie przelałeś czarę, to żegnamy.


----------



## Hipolit

Kpc21 said:


> Małą literą, bo to kontynuacja zdania zaczynającego się cytatem.


Nieprawda. Spójrz na większość jego wypowiedzi.


----------



## Exelcior

Arafat ma dość denerwujący język i styl ale ban dla niego to już przegięcie. Jest wielu użytkowników ostrych ale ... Arafat ma zasługi.


----------



## wojnest

Jakie zasługi? :lol:
Pisanie nie po polsku w wątku o imigrantach i prowokacje w wątku o Ukrainie, a poza tym skrajne rosyjskopodobne prawactwo,.


Wreszcie, moderator, który to zrobił powinien dostać Pokojowego Nobla.

PS Tylko, że on już przecież był zbanowany raz i wrócił z zaświatów.


----------



## rince1

Ej no, arafat jest modelowym prawakiem i jego posty dawały wgląd w umysłowość znacznej części polskiego społeczeństwa. Bez niego to tu dopiero będzie wieża z kości słoniowej.


----------



## dkzg

Jak go odbanują, to za tego "modelowego prawaka" będzie wnosił o bana dla Ciebie :nuts:


----------



## LubiePiwo

Strach skomentować decyzję, bo jeszcze będzie, że się przyczepiłem :lol:


----------



## marcin954

Białoruski czukcza wrócił jako _lapicki_. 

Ja już mam go w ignorowanych. 

KaeS dawaj screenshota z ignorowanymi kontami czukczy, jak też dam. Zobaczymy kto wygra! :nuts:


----------



## ixs

arafat tez wrocil, tylko sobie 1-ke kolejna dopisal.


----------



## bartek76

Tak się zastanawiam co się na forum ostatnio odpaniewala, BlazD dostaje briga, arafat bana, wszyscy na siebie warczą i naskakują, efekt sytuacji politycznej czy co?
Wprawdzie nie do końca rozumiem briga dla Blazda ale 3 dni to symbolika wiec nie ma o co kruszyć kopii, ale ban dla arafata? Za co, za język? Fakt pisze po polskiemu i bardzo niechlujnie, ale to ma być powód?
Za poglądy? Za to nie powinno się karać (no chyba że jakieś totalne ekstremum), ponadto to są poglądy sporej części społeczeństwa i jest sporo racji w tym że ich odcięcie to zamykanie się w wieży z kości słoniowej.
Za wkurzenie moda? Ok, to rozumiem, life is life, ale wtedy tak zdroworozsądkowo powinien być brig nie ban...

Tak w ogóle to jest ban permanentny czy czasowy, w pierwszym momencie był w brigu, dopiero po chwili w banie, napisał coś soczystego na privie czy co?

Panowie, i panie, chyba warto wziąć trochę na wstrzymanie i nie poddawać się nadmiernie emocjom, ich już jest nadmiar, nie tylko nad Wisłą. Jeszcze trochę i zamiast dyskutować chwycimy za noże.


----------



## PiotrG

Kolejne wcielenie czukczy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1370032


----------



## Pajda

bartek76 said:


> Panowie, i panie, chyba warto wziąć trochę na wstrzymanie i nie poddawać się nadmiernie emocjom, ich już jest nadmiar, nie tylko nad Wisłą. Jeszcze trochę i zamiast dyskutować chwycimy za noże.


Siedzę w forach już 13 lat, niejedno forum rozwaliłam od środka jako troll (np forum Pana Piotra Rubika) i przychylam się do twojej wypowiedzi.Nie zdarzyło mi się tutaj poskarżyć na kogoś, choć czasem skacze mi żyłka na ciemieniu. Po prostu uznaję, że ktoś taki jest i tyle.


----------



## wojnest

bartek76 said:


> Tak się zastanawiam co się na forum ostatnio odpaniewala, BlazD dostaje briga, arafat bana, wszyscy na siebie warczą i naskakują, efekt sytuacji politycznej czy co?
> Wprawdzie nie do końca rozumiem briga dla Blazda ale 3 dni to symbolika wiec nie ma o co kruszyć kopii, ale ban dla arafata? *Za co, za język?* Fakt pisze po polskiemu i bardzo niechlujnie, ale to ma być powód?
> Za poglądy? Za to nie powinno się karać (no chyba że jakieś totalne ekstremum), ponadto to są poglądy sporej części społeczeństwa i jest sporo racji w tym że ich odcięcie to zamykanie się w wieży z kości słoniowej.
> Za wkurzenie moda? Ok, to rozumiem, life is life, ale wtedy tak zdroworozsądkowo powinien być brig nie ban...
> 
> Tak w ogóle to jest ban permanentny czy czasowy, w pierwszym momencie był w brigu, dopiero po chwili w banie, napisał coś soczystego na privie czy co?
> 
> Panowie, i panie, chyba warto wziąć trochę na wstrzymanie i nie poddawać się nadmiernie emocjom, ich już jest nadmiar, nie tylko nad Wisłą. Jeszcze trochę i zamiast dyskutować chwycimy za noże.


Za głupotę.


----------



## wojnest

dkzg said:


> Jak go odbanują, to za tego "modelowego prawaka" będzie wnosił o bana dla Ciebie :nuts:


Arafat wnosi o bana dla każdego kto ma poglądy nieprawackie. :troll:

PS Myślę, że warto usunąć ten OT bo robimy tu wszyscy burdel.


----------



## Kpc21

Hipolit said:


> Nieprawda. Spójrz na większość jego wypowiedzi.


Nie czytam jego wypowiedzi, pisałem tylko o tej jednej konkretnej.


----------



## pmaciej7

bartek76 said:


> ...wszyscy na siebie warczą i naskakują, efekt sytuacji politycznej czy co?


Już wieszcz pisał: _Szykujcie bracia amunicję na święta, to Boże Narodzenie będą długo pamiętać_.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Czy moglibyście się przyjrzeć "twórczości" użytkownika *WorldCitizen69* ?

Jego nieustanny hejt wszystkiego w każdym toruńskim wątku skutecznie zniechęca do korzystania z forum.

np.:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144149040&postcount=6323 

Sposobem wypowiedzi przypomina nieco zbanowanego kiedyś użytkownika *hecer*.


----------



## el nino

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Podlegamy prawu stanu California, nie *polisz Kalafiornia*, tylko ta z San Diego.


No właśnie, jeżeli już o tym mowa, gdzie jest Delfin z polisz kalifornia?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Żyje, ale nie udziela się już na forum.


----------



## PiotrG

W sierpniu na chwilę zajrzał.


----------



## Adolf Warski

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Podlegamy prawu stanu California, nie polisz Kalafiornia, tylko ta z San Diego.


Użytkownicy z Polski podlegają prawu polskiemu w kwestiach zarówno deliktowych (art. 4 ust. 1-2 rozporządzenia Rzym II), jak i dóbr osobistych (art. 16 ust. 1-2 ustawy Prawo prywatne międzynarodowe), jak i karnych (art. 5, art. 6 § 2. Kodeksu karnego).

"Prawo miejsca serwera" to mit jest.


----------



## Kpc21

Użytkownicy tak, właściciel forum nie.


----------



## czago

el_bartez said:


> Wnioskuję o usunięcie trolla *Cirrostratus*. Koleś w tym wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1035413&page=331 robi wycieczki osobiste i generalnie gównonburzę o nic.


Zgłaszam wniosek przeciwny. Wprawdzie gościa nie znam i nie wiem co pisał w innych wątkach, ale czytając akurat ten zgłoszony mam wrażenie, że nie on tam trolluje i prowokuje atakując personalnie. Niektóre wstawki jego adwersarzy są żenujące, w tym niestety zgłaszającego.


----------



## M.Szafran

gacol said:


> Gdyby był odblokowany, to napisałbym, że podobno Scorpene.


Jesu tyle do szkalowania a nie ma gdzie pisać hno: Przecież nie będę tego poruszał w wątku gdzie bohatersko broni się demokracji przed faszyzmem i symetryzmem. 

Odblokujcie wątek militarny. Mam horom armję.


----------



## MichalJ

Prośba o zamknięcie wątku 'Galeria Wilanów' http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1956864 do czasu pojawienia się jakichś nowych istotnych informacji na ten temat.


----------



## czago

^^ Informacje w tym wątku co kilka dni się pojawiają. Ostatnio taką zamieścił szalony_smok.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144192999&postcount=503


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430897&page=14 - do przeczyszczenia wypociny i mądrości nelka. Gość nie dość, że pisze elaboraty w agresywnym tonie, to jeszcze nadużywa kolorów w formacie.


----------



## pmaciej7

el_bartez said:


> Wnioskuję o usunięcie trolla *Cirrostratus*. Koleś w tym wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1035413&page=331 robi wycieczki osobiste i generalnie gównonburzę o nic.


Przeczyszczone.


----------



## Gatsby

O, posty z wątku o F1 znowu cudownie znikają.

Szczerze mówiąc, nie jestem zaskoczony. Traktuję to jako przekaz od Kierownictwa, że jednak trzeba będzie położyć głowę.

W ogóle sytuacja skłania do pewnych analogii, powiedziałbym, systemowych.
Wydaje się bowiem, że jeśli ktoś już został wyświęcony na moda, jak sługa boży *pmaciej7*, to...można mu skoczyć tam, gdzie pana majstra można w ... pocałować. Że też się nie pofatygowałem. A mogłem. Nie wiem tylko, czy jest czego żałować. Paralela jest wręcz niepokojąca. W razie jakichś skarg i wniosków, Wielebnego Przeora zwykle akurat nie ma, gdyż spowiada ubogich w sąsiednim klasztorze. Wszystkich przybocznych obowiązuje Omerta i byliby najpewniej zadowoleni, gdyby wichrzyciel się wykrzyczał i odstąpił. Póki co, jak Jurand w Szczytnie, może koczować przed bramą, żeby poznał, że jest nikim.

Bardzo to zabawne, w świetle politycznych przekonań wyżej wymienionych co do zorganizowania Państwa Polskiego. Tu jest gorzej.


----------



## Czifo

Czy czasem carmegddon nie potrzebuje chwili na ochłonięcie?


----------



## Hipolit

Czifo said:


> Czy czasem carmegddon nie potrzebuje chwili na ochłonięcie?


Ja jestem za. Mogę się nie odzywać. Proszę tylko o przeczyszczenie postów kol. Zajfa, który zaatakował mnie bez żadnego powodu, "podpuszczony" przez innego kolegę (ale tamten drugi się wycofał i złożył coś w rodzaju przeprosin, więc nie mam nic do niego). Moje posty też proszę wykasować, oczywiście.


----------



## zajf

^^ Pękły Ci hamulce kolego i nie próbój mnie wrabiać w obrażanie Ciebie, bo ja w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie w ogóle się do Ciebie nie zwracam. 
Próbka Twojej twórczości poniżej. 



Hipolit said:


> O słowie "przepraszam, takie tuzy forumowe jak Ty, już oczywiście nie pomyślą? Zamienne.
> 
> Tak. Musimy. Ty o tym wiesz najlepiej, bo na forum pisujesz po powrocie ze szkoły. I tyle Twojej wiedzy świecie i o tym co robię, i jak robię.
> 
> 
> Gdybyś tak jeszcze potrafił czytać ze zrozumieniem, a jeszcze lepiej, gdybyś w tym samym poście sam sobie nie przeczył... Ale czego ja żądam. Może w ósmej klasie będziesz to przerabiał.
> 
> 
> 
> "Nie, to ty jesteś gupi!" . No, poziom podstawówki jak się patrzy. To jak - ile masz lat, młodzieńcze? Jesteś odpowiedzialny za cokolwiek i kogokolwiek?
> A dla Twojej wiadomości, Młodzieńcze, to jeden z moich synów miał wypadek samochodowy. Wiec wsadź sobie Twoje niedorosłe wyobrażenia o mnie głęboko i nie popisuj się swoją indolencją.
> Pa!





Hipolit said:


> Kłamiesz, albo jesteś człowiekiem z pewnymi problemami zdrowotnymi.
> 
> Ale skoro twierdzisz, że masz 37, to czemu nie masz dzieci? Matuszka Biologia postarała się, abyś się nie rozmnażał?


Jedyne co zaatakowałem, to Twoją teorię "biologia wygrała" w stosunku do osób zabitych na PdP przez bandytę drogowego.


----------



## Hipolit

zajf said:


> Jedyne co zaatakowałem, to Twoje odzywki "biologia wygrała" w stosunku do osób zabitych na PdP przez bandytę drogowego.


I bezczelnie skłamałeś, bo słowem nie skomentowałem tego przypadku. komentowałem miesiące wcześniej - inny przypadek, odmienny od tego w wielu szczegółach. Ty zaatakowałeś mnie i wówczas, i dzisiaj. Kłamiąc cały czas, że "rozmywam odpowiedzialność" (nie uściśliłeś - jaką? karną? Znowu kłamstwo!) i że "bronię bandyty" - znowu kłamstwo.

Przy okazji, chciałby zwrócić P.T Moderatorom uwagę, że w tym wątku, mamy po prostu wysyp osób, które na podstawie informacji prasowych już wydają wyroki i żądają kar nie istniejących w polskim systemie prawnym. Każdy wyrok więzienia jest dla ich za niski, każda grzywna (nie - zadośćuczynienie) - za mała. Na tak fachowym forum, dopuszczanie takich głosów, to tak jakby w wątku o budowie mostu - pisać, że można go zrobić z lodu.

EDIT: Zaczęło się od tego. Atak, choć w temacie nie odezwałem się ani słowem: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144291105&postcount=33899

EDIT2:

A potem jeszcze takie kwiatki:



zajf said:


> Ale kto na forum napisał, że pieszy ma nie być ostrożny? Wymyśliłeś to sobie i będziesz teraz, sam ze sobą dyskutował? Nikt nie pisał, że pieszy nie ma zachowywać ostrożności.
> To z czym się nie zgadzamy to: "winny kierowca, *ale*..." *zwłaszcza w jednoznacznych przypadkach jak ten z Torunia. Nie ma "ale". Ci ludzie zginęli tylko i wyłącznie z winy kierowcy. Nie ma żadnej winy pieszych, nie wtarnęli, nie byli nieostrożni, po prostu znaleźli się w nieodpowiednim miejscu w nieodpowiednim czasie, gdzie trafili na bandytę, który ich zabił.* Wiadomo, że jak ich zabił to nie żyją i naprawdę nie trzeba głupich tekstów o zwycięstwie biologii. Bo to nie zwycięstwo biologii, tylko triumf głupoty / brawury / nieposzanowania przepisów, nad życiem słabszego uczestnika ruchu.
> 
> Jestem ciekaw czy jak w Twoje wyuczone bycia ostrożnym dziecko, stojące i czekające na chodniku przed PDP, lub przechodzące na zielonym świetle, czy na zwykłym PDP uderzy jakiś Sebix, który jedzie szybko, ale bezpiecznie i pisze esa do Andżeli i je zabije to będziesz pisał o zwycięstwie biologii.


A ja ani jednym słowem w temacie o wypadku w Toruniu się nie odezwałem. To mnie mniej-więcej wszystko. Reszta jest konsekwencją.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Kolega demmat zauważył, ze założyłem złego poola (wielokrotnego wyboru) w Miss Polski, prosiłbym o poprawę, a jak się nie da to założenie wątku ponownie.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144313569#post144313569


----------



## pmaciej7

Załóż nowy wątek. Albo nie, sam się pobawię.

Zrobione.


----------



## Gatsby

Od wycinania rozumu nie przybywa. Uczy nas przykład Szyszki.


----------



## Din Sevenn

To ja przy okazji poproszę o tag "bydgoszcz"


----------



## ixs

Stiggy said:


> No właśnie chyba nic.


:dunno:
faktycznie ciekawe, ze nie maja nic przeciwko.



rince1 said:


> ^^ Forum to odbicie rzeczywistości...


no najwyrazniej...


----------



## Stiggy

ixs said:


> :dunno:
> faktycznie ciekawe, ze nie maja nic przeciwko.


Też mnie to dziwi, bo to wygląda jak zostawione samopas, przynajmniej z punktu widzenia moderacji. W wielu wątkach więcej rosyjskich watników ze swoją propagandą, niż samych Ukraińców.


----------



## soren5en

Prawdopodobnie, parę lat temu ukraińska moderacja "oberwała"od rosyjskiej i od serbskiego (!) moda. Od tamtego czasu bajzel niesamowity na UU.Czasem ma się wrażenie ze forumowicze ukraińscy są "w odwiedzinach", gdzie nie spójrz - wszędzie ruskie trole. Tam trzeba jeszcze z dwóch modów.


----------



## mad_hat

Czy wraz z nowym otwarciem w MON można otworzyć wątek militarny?


----------



## bartek76

mad_hat said:


> Czy wraz z nowym otwarciem w MON można otworzyć wątek militarny?


Masz nadzieje na helikoptery?


----------



## mateusz.el

zajf said:


> A kiedy dasz radę?


a za chwilę


----------



## nowy1212

Nie wiem czy należy sie jakas kara czy nie, a wnioskuję o przeanalizowanie - dyskusja, post.


----------



## Exelcior

Te 3 posty do wywalenia - polityka:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144369090&postcount=5220
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144377290&postcount=5224
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144373744&postcount=5223


----------



## bartek76

^^
Historia


----------



## TomekB

To jest przesada na taki wątek.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144431609&postcount=24928


----------



## M.Szafran

mad_hat said:


> Czy wraz z nowym otwarciem w MON można otworzyć wątek militarny?


Tyle się dzieje na świecie i w Polsce w sferze militarnej a na SSC cisza. Otwórzcie wątek militarny i uwolnić Klaudiusza Wesołka.


----------



## k%

ja otworzę, ale niech mi się któryś wuj zrobi zaraz bałagan to się pogniewamy bardzo


----------



## gacol

Po co było pisać, że brigi za tamto i owamto, a potem tego nie egzekwować i zdziwko, że się szambo wylewa.


----------



## k%

a co ja tym się zajmowałem ?

ktoś się podjął i zakończył.

za darmo mam każdy temat za mordę trzymac jak mi się dobrze w życiu układa? :lol:


----------



## gacol

k%, spokojnie; to nie był atak personalny, na nikogo - tylko obserwacja, wniosek, podpowiedź i prośba żeby nie było kolejnej _powtórki z rozrywki_.


----------



## Muczi

Proszę o usunięcie/ przeniesienie postów z ostatnich stron w wątku o PKB. Ciągnie się dyskusja nie na temat o historii Polski i Europy hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=2521


----------



## XKF

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na [Bydgoszcz]Wyspa Młyńska
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363679

Rewaloryzacja już dawno zakończona 

Edit: Dziękuje


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ze spacją.


----------



## bartek76

Muczi said:


> Proszę o usunięcie/ przeniesienie postów z ostatnich stron w wątku o PKB. Ciągnie się dyskusja nie na temat o historii Polski i Europy hno:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=2521


W sumie racja, posty 50364-76, 50378-84, 50387-403 można przenieść do Historii Polski


----------



## ps-man

bartek76 said:


> W sumie racja, posty 50364-76, 50378-84, 50387-403 można przenieść do Historii Polski


Przeniesione, nawet w większym zakresie.


----------



## ABWera

mam pytanko, czy wątek *[Włochy] Inwestycje na Lotnisku Chopina* nie powinien zostać przeniesiony z podforum warszawskiego do lotniczego?
Co prawda jest tam wątek [Warszawa] Lotnisko Chopina [EPWA/WAW] - Nowe połączenia i informacje, ale w części lotniczej są wątki poświęcone bieżącej działalności portu i oddzielnie rozbudowy danego lotniska.


----------



## Wilku88

Można by prześwietlić, czy to nie jakieś multi?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1371772


----------



## xkk

Dołączając się do prośby mam jeszcze jedną. Przeczytajcie sobie na głos jego nicka.


----------



## Mruczek

A ja bym go na razie zostawił. Na ile jestem w stanie zrozumieć ten bełkotliwy strumień świadomości, pisze chyba na temat


----------



## dkzg

Ja bym proponował zerknąć na IP, choć prawdę mówiąc wygląda mi to na bardziej wyszukany trolling to raczej z Polski się nie łączy.


----------



## 625

Wilku88 said:


> Można by prześwietlić, czy to nie jakieś multi?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1371772


Brzydki nick. Ban.


----------



## el nino

Wietnamski spamer: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1196510
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144525131&postcount=8416


----------



## nowy1212

Kolejni użytkownicy zgłaszają potrzebę mianowania nowego/dodatkowego moderatora w dziale łódzkim - klik.

Również dołączam się do tej prośby, bo niestety bałagan jest spory, a lodzer widać nie ma już tyle czasu co dawniej.


----------



## Wolfchen

Chyba ktoś tu troszkę spamuje (konto niby 3-letnie, ale tylko 31 postów).


----------



## Pawelski

Proszę o pomoc - nie mogę dodawać postów!!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144553763&postcount=1701


----------



## TM025

Wnioskuję o zmianę wysokości w tytule wątku 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480240









Źródło: Varso.com


----------



## noclab

Prośba o zmianę nazwy wątku [Białystok] Nowy dworzec autobusowy na: [Białystok] Węzeł Intermodalny PKS+PKP+BKM

Na podstawie postu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138552958&postcount=103

oraz: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144563111&postcount=376


----------



## Signar

Proszę o zmianę wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458854 
Na [Biała Podlaska] Galeria Karuzela


----------



## Muczi

Proszę o upomnienie/ukaranie delikwenta Wątek Militarny. W wątku nt seriali, pojawiła się informacja o nowej produkcji Netflixa kręconej w Polsce. Z opisu wynikało, że będzie to political-fiction, na co kolega Iluminat zareagował refleksją, że mogą to spierdzielić, wciskając na siłę wątki "na czasie":



Iluminat said:


> Właśnie mam nadzieję, że nie zrobią z tego jakiejś politycznej propagandy z bardzo czytelnymi odniesieniami do wydarzeń ostatnich kilku lat, w szczególności kryzysu imigracyjnego. Wolę dobre s-f czy tam political fiction niż trollowanie prawilniaków.


Na co ja odpisałem, że też mam podobne obawy, ponieważ w projekt zaangażowana jest Agnieszka Holland, która jak wiadomo, reprezentuje poglądy bardzo skrajne w tych tematach, co nie raz przekładała na ekran.



Muczi said:


> ^^ Nie chcę zapeszać, ale jak Holland jest w to zamieszana, to pewnie będzie dokładnie jak piszesz


Po czym wcina się gościu (chyba ze schizofrenią?) i zaczyna rzucać jakimś politycznym łajnem :nuts:



Wątek Militarny;144574611 said:


> Przynajmniej tyle dobrego, że "twórców kultury" po twojej stronie barykady politycznej Netflix czy ktokolwiek cywilizowany ani myśli zapraszać do współpracy gdzie mogłaby wypłynąć choćby kropla komentarza społeczno-politycznego. Ktoś sobie wyobraża kontrakt HBO z partyjnym komisarzem "zawsze na czasie" M.Wolskim? A to i tak faktycznie w miarę utalentowane i zasłużone nazwisko, żeby niżej nie sięgać.


----------



## ixs

przeciez sam brales udzial w tej politycznej "eskalacji" :dunno:


----------



## Zyzio

"Wolskiego obrażajo...."


----------



## Muczi

Jpdl nieźle wam fanatyzm polityczny zorał mózgi... Dyskusja jest o serialu i jego potencjalnej wartości artystycznej, a gość zarzuca mi z dupy jakieś strony polityczne, pisze nie wiem o czym i o kim. Może logika jest wam obca, ale jak coś nie jest białe, to nie znaczy że jest czarne (hint: może być np różowe). Czyli jak ostatnio była dyskusja nt kary śmierci i ktoś był przeciw, to znaczy że popiera pedofilię? Równie właściwe rozumowanie.
A za politykę poza PHP, z tego co wiem, a na forum już trochę siedzę, są kary.


----------



## dkzg

Za co Czifo zarobił briga?


----------



## mateusz.el

dkzg said:


> Za co Czifo zarobił briga?


Za spamowanie w wątku o radomskim lotnisku.
Nie on pierwszy i, o ile nie zapanuje tam w końcu porządek, nie ostatni.


----------



## wojnest

Muczi said:


> Jpdl nieźle wam fanatyzm polityczny zorał mózgi... Dyskusja jest o serialu i jego potencjalnej wartości artystycznej, a gość zarzuca mi z dupy jakieś strony polityczne, pisze nie wiem o czym i o kim. Może logika jest wam obca, ale jak coś nie jest białe, to nie znaczy że jest czarne (hint: może być np różowe). Czyli jak ostatnio była dyskusja nt kary śmierci i ktoś był przeciw, to znaczy że popiera pedofilię? Równie właściwe rozumowanie.
> A za politykę poza PHP, z tego co wiem, a na forum już trochę siedzę, są kary.


Czy Ty jesteś normalny?

Przeczytaj jeszcze raz to co napisałeś Ty i to co napisał Iluminat.

Przecież to Wy zaczęliście (a zwłaszcza Iluminat) dyskusję polityczną.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Dopuszczanie do zakładania takich wątków:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2055754

będzie świadczyło, że to forum zaczęło się niebezpiecznie zbliżać do forum.gazeta.pl lub forum.onet.pl


----------



## Din Sevenn

Właśnie miałem prosić o przeniesienie do wątku o Radomiu przyszłym mieście wojewódzkim


----------



## Pajda

Dziędobry.

Ja pierwszy raz, nie wiem jakie są procedury i czy dobrze proszę 

Czy można wydzielić vondeq maximus o Koronie Kruluf z vondq o Serialach? Bo zaśmiecamy.


----------



## dawid392

Widzę, że tutejsza moderacja ma już zapędy dyktatorskie i po raz kolejny kasuje mój wpis, tym razem oceniający dane o urodzeniach za listopad i grudzień 2017 roku.

Strasznie jestem ciekaw z jakiego powodu wpis został usunięty i kto jest za to odpowiedzialny. Oczywiście się domyślam, ze zrobił to albo @marcin.poznan albo @Beton.


EDIT: Jeszcze raz postanowiłem napisać w wątku demograficznym swój komentarz zbliżony do tego, który moderacja raczyła skasować : 




> Moim zdaniem dane za listopad i grudzień są dobre. Warto jednak dodać, że po raz pierwszy te dane porównujemy z okresem listopad-grudzień 2016, czyli pierwszymi miesiącami które obejmował 500+, w których nastąpił gwałtowny wzrost. Czyli inaczej mówiąc te dane są porównywane z okresem, kiedy wystąpiła wysoka baza. Założyłem sobie, że jeżeli będzie 60 tys urodzeń, to będzie dobrze. A tymczasem urodzeń było 62 tys :cheers:
> 
> Aha i watro dodać, że teraz w tym roku ciężko będzie już o wzrosty urodzeń właśnie ze względu na wysoką bazę roku ubiegłego. Ciężko będzie jeszcze coś wydusić z tej liczby. Jeżeli tegoroczny wynik będzie zbliżony do ubiegłorocznego, to będzie dobrze.


I tak brzmiący mniej więcej wpis szanowny moderator usunął. Chcę wiedzieć kto to zrobił i chcę poznać przyczynę skasowania mojego wpisu. Warto dodać, że kilku użytkowników zdążyło zauważyć mój komentarz zanim został usunięty i również się dziwią, dlaczego moderacja go usunęła.

Jeżeli sytuacja będzie się powtarzać, to ostrzegam, że sprawa trafi od razu prosto do Jana.


----------



## demoos

Idz od razu do sądu! Bo szkalujo!
xD


----------



## untasz_napirisza

Popieram prośbę o wydzielenie wątku o Koronie Królów (aka "świecie według Piastów") bo nie każdy odwiedzający wątek o serialach musi chcieć czytać zachwyty nad tym dziełem.


----------



## Pajda

Już się klienci pieklą, a my grzecznie prosimy 

(Wyjdźcie już z tych wrocławskich cycków i zajmijcie się robotą paruwyy!)


:troll:


----------



## ixs

a moze dodac do filmow ktorych nie polecamy... takze seriale.
To cos nie zasluguje na wlasny watek.


----------



## pmaciej7

Pajda said:


> Czy można wydzielić vondeq maximus o Koronie Kruluf z vondq o Serialach? Bo zaśmiecamy.


Jeśli zaśmiecacie, to po banie i się skończy.

Przyjrzę się temu po wyspaniu się.


----------



## Pajda

Widzę, że tutaj bez gównoburzy ani rusz 

No to nie ma co zawracać dupy.

EDIT. Człowiek się grzecznie pyta, przyznaje, żeby nie było jak 967 stron gównoburz do tyłu, a tu ci baną grożą. Pełna kultura. To ja poproszę banę na trasie TM - Lublin, najlepiej jakiegoś Darta czy innego Flirta.


----------



## pmaciej7

Oj tam, oj tam. Tu ma Pani darta, a tu wątek. 

W zamian za swoje usługi oczekuję dwóch rysunków.


----------



## pmaciej7

Z innej beczki. 

Sprawa już rozstrzygnięta, dlatego Gatsby może wrócić do wątku o F1. Mam nadzieję, że obędzie się bez trollowania.


----------



## Exelcior

@pmaciej7
Swoją drogą, za co @Mackersdorf oberwał bana? Bardziej na bana od niego zasługują @nelek - za ciągłe spamowanie o Stalowej Woli w wątkach kolejowych i @maziizam - za ciągłe spamowanie o liniach piaskowych w wątkach o liniach kolejowych PLKi.


----------



## pmaciej7

Exelcior said:


> @pmaciej7
> Swoją drogą, za co @Mackersdorf oberwał bana?


Nie wiem. Nie znam człowieka.



> @nelek - za ciągłe spamowanie o Stalowej Woli w wątkach kolejowych i @maziizam - za ciągłe spamowanie o liniach piaskowych w wątkach o liniach kolejowych PLKi.


Nie zajmuję się na co dzień kolejami. No chyba że Czukcza albo inne zło.


----------



## Tadek KRK

Exelcior said:


> @pmaciej7
> Swoją drogą, za co @Mackersdorf oberwał bana?


Obstawiam miks braku kultury, zakładania idiotycznych wątków, głupoty i propagowania faszyzmu (zwolennik NOP). Wszystkiego po trochu w irytujący sposób.


----------



## Exelcior

@Tadek_KRK
Wątek koncepcyjno-marzycielski to jest mix fantazji, mikolskich i nie tylko pomysłów etc etc. Tu akurat bana nie rozumiem w ogóle. Poglądy prywatne kolegi Mackersdorfa mnie nie obchodzą, niech wierzy w co chce (nawet w potwora Spaghetti). Niemniej banowanie kogoś za planowanie nowych arterii to już daleko idąca ingerencja. Ktoś tu jest "bardziej papieski od Papieża" jak mówi to powiedzenie. @Mackersdorf powinien dostać co najwyżej 5 dni briga ale na pewno nie bana dożywotniego. To kolejny kontrowersyjny ban, po @arafacie11 i zaczyna mi się to mniej podobać. Toleruje się ewidentny trolling i spazmy @nelka a banuje się użytkownika, który sporo wnosił dla forum.


----------



## MichalJ

Kolega M. to raczej został zbanowany za trollowanie poniżej 500 postów w PHP.


----------



## michael_siberia

Dostał bana za nazistowską propagandę w PHP, za nic więcej.


----------



## Łosiu

Inna sprawa, że należało mu się co najmniej upomnienie za wątkowe rozwolnienie.

Rym niezamierzony


----------



## bloniaq_s8

proszę o przypięcie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144699206#post144699206


----------



## newsted

Można by w zasadzie zmienić nazwę tego wątku na np *[Wola] B14 [120m][w budowie]*


----------



## johny..byd

Proszę ostatnią stronę w wątku Bydgoszcz - inwestycje w mieście przenieść do wątku Bydgoszcz Plany zagospodarowania przestrzennego. Dziękuję


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## dkzg

Co się stało z forumkiem? Wcięło posty z ostatnich 11 dni...


----------



## marcin.poznan

Przynajmniej jest święty spokój


----------



## trepek

Uprzejmię upraszam o usunięcie mojego konta. Zasiedziałem się tu już, a nie usuwając konta pewnie po jakimś czasie natchnie mnie myśl o powrocie. Działa to pewnie podobnie jak z hazardem dlatego mam nadzieje, ze ktoś będzie na tyle wyrozumiały, że pochyli się nad moją przypadłością i konto usunie


----------



## demoos

Nawrzucaj moderatorowi, pojdzie ban wiec sie nie zalogujesz


----------



## Czifo

Wpisz losowy ciąg znaków do notatnika. Użyj tego jako nowego hasła a następnie usuń plik .txt


----------



## jaco78

Wie ktoś czemu zniknęło mi kilka wątków z subskrybowanych? Wcale ich nie wywalałem, coś to forum ostatnio nawala a z wersji komórkowej nie da się korzystać już od dawna (bo jest spartaczona).


----------



## LubiePiwo

Czifo said:


> Wpisz losowy ciąg znaków do notatnika. Użyj tego jako nowego hasła a następnie usuń plik .txt


A jak weźmie przypominanie hasła?


----------



## herrrabarbar

To jeszcze niech zmieni adres mailowy na jakiś losowy.


----------



## pmaciej7

demoos said:


> Nawrzucaj moderatorowi, pojdzie ban wiec sie nie zalogujesz


Ha ha, jakie śmiesznie. Ty wiesz, jak takie nawrzucanie boli?


----------



## Zyzio

kogo?


----------



## MarcinK

W moim wątku zatrzymał się licznik odpowiedzi i nie widać postów na najnowszej stronie. Chyba jedyny taki wątek. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1260359&page=357

Da się coś z tym zrobić?


----------



## dkzg

To nie jest jedyny wątek. To samo mam w wątku CPL i WAW.


----------



## MarcinK

Coś podobnego.

To może usunięcie z mojego wątku wszystkich postów od tego włącznie (bo licznik pokazuje 7130 odpowiedzi) poskutkuje? Resztę sobie skopiowałem to spróbowałbym odtworzyć - zobaczylibyśmy czy ruszy.

Edit już nie trzeba


----------



## MichalJ

Ja widzę jako ostatnie zdjęcie 7955.


----------



## marcin.poznan

Czasem, wystarczy, że ktoś doda posta i jest OK. Widać, że silnik forum jest daleki od dobrej kondycji. Mam nadzieję, że Jan i ekipa mają wariant awaryjny w razie czego


----------



## MarcinK

MichalJ said:


> Ja widzę jako ostatnie zdjęcie 7955.


Bo nie wyświetla się dopiero następna strona, ale że licznik zatrzymał się na połowie poprzedniej, to jestem ciekaw, czy usunięcie wszystkiego od wskazanego wyżej pozwoliłoby kontynuować.


----------



## MichalJ

A teraz?


----------



## MarcinK

A teraz działa jakby nigdy nic. Dziękować


----------



## MichalJ

Mam hipotezę roboczą, że jeśli w czasie awarii ktoś dodał np. posty 1001, 1002 i 1003, a potem te posty przepadły i cofnęło się do postu 1000, to wątek nie będzie dobrze wyglądać, dopóki ponownie nie nabije się postów do 1003 (albo 1004). Bo niektóre wątki odblokowują się po 2 postach, inne po trzech... W każdym razie, coś ze spójnością bazy szwankuje.


----------



## MichalJ

newsted said:


> Można by w zasadzie zmienić nazwę tego wątku na np *[Wola] B14 [120m][w budowie]*


Coś się zmiana nie przyjęła...


----------



## piotr.k

Dlaczego usunięto mój temat "[Wysoka] Zespół Szkolno- Przedszkolny..." z działu Miss Polski?


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Na skutek awarii forum, formularz do głosowania w tamtym wątku uległ bezpowrotnemu uszkodzeniu, tak więc niestety będziesz musiał zapostować go ponownie.


----------



## piotr.k

SoboleuS, dzięki za informację.


----------



## kwachu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204975&page=134

dodać:
tychy

poprawić:
siemiaonowice => siemnianowice


----------



## Zyzio

czukcza:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144881465&postcount=69823


----------



## Beck's

Ciekawe, które to już konto czukczy:lol:


----------



## Maciek97

Prośba o to aby moderacja przesuneła tak z połowe postów z wątku Izraelskiego do PHP. Jeden PHP powinien wystarczyć a widze że dla sporej ilości osób to za mało.


----------



## PiotrG

Czukczę nawet do wątku anime doniosło:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144881805&postcount=608


----------



## XKF

Proszę o tag "Bydgoszcz" "basen"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144907113#post144907113

Edit: Dziękuje.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## XKF

Gość w bydgoskich wątkach strasznie troluje wkurzając i prowokując wszystkich. 
Oto przykład: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144950663&postcount=12968
Można by mu się przyjrzeć? Bo może on jet po prostu głupi?


----------



## ChrisPL

Proszę o połączenie wątków lub ich zamknięcie i założenie nowego dla całego Trojmiasta z linkami do poprzednich.

Chodzi o wątki:
[Gdańsk] Panoramy, skyline - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=252251
[Gdynia] Panoramy/Skyline - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443141

Obecnie jest problem z wrzucaniem zdjęć np. z Gdyni, na których widać Gdańsk. Nie bardzo też wiadomo, gdzie wrzucać zdjęcia z Sopotu (to miasto nie ma żadnego wątku), na których często widać też fragment Gdyni lub Gdańska.


----------



## Exelcior

@xkf
Ataki osobiste są akurat niewskazane.


----------



## marcin.poznan

XKF said:


> Gość w bydgoskich wątkach strasznie troluje wkurzając i prowokując wszystkich.
> Oto przykład: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144950663&postcount=12968
> Można by mu się przyjrzeć? Bo może on jet po prostu głupi?


Czytałem 5 razy uważnie ten zalinkowany post i wygląda on bardzo porządnie. Nie tylko pusta krytyka, ale czytam tam również bardzo rozsądne propozycje co zrobić, żeby było lepiej. Czy każdy krytyczny, ale prawdziwy głos będziecie zgłaszać do moderacji?


----------



## MichalJ

^^A jednak ktoś ten post skasował.


----------



## marcin.poznan

No cóż... suwerenna decyzja moda.
Być może ja nie posiadam bydgoskiej wrażliwości


----------



## XKF

marcin.poznan said:


> Czytałem 5 razy uważnie ten zalinkowany post i wygląda on bardzo porządnie. Nie tylko pusta krytyka, ale czytam tam również bardzo rozsądne propozycje co zrobić, żeby było lepiej. Czy każdy krytyczny, ale prawdziwy głos będziecie zgłaszać do moderacji?


Większość jego twórczości na forum to nie konstruktywna krytyka nie poparta żadnymi faktami. I może moja, jak to fajnie nazwałeś, szczególna wrażliwość  by to zniosła gdyby nie fakt, że user o którym rozmawiamy nie prowadzi żadnej dyskusji, nie odpowiada na pytania do krytyki itp. Wpada, zostawia śmierdzący post i cisza na kilka dni po czym historia się powtarza. 
Jego posty są monotonne, oparte na informacjach z tego forum. Naczytał się o słabych punktach miasta i dobrze wie gdzie dotknąć by rozdrapać "bydgoską wrażliwość" 
Nie prosiłem żeby go banować czy brigować tylko by przyjrzeć się jego twórczości i ocenić.


----------



## polac

Proponuję włączyć TEN wątek do TEGO lub TEGO, powiela on bowiem te istniejące.


----------



## orangy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145091067&postcount=1210

Skarżę się i wnioskuję.
hno:


----------



## escaton001

Witam,
można sprawdzić multi?

gienek10 - gutek89

Dziękuje


----------



## PW1977

Polityka poza PHP

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145140765&postcount=370



> Politycy rządzący Warszawą z PO nie chcą niestety złośliwie dać zgody na budowę pomnika przy Krakowskim Przedmieściu więc PIS buduje tam gdzie ma kontrole nad terenem





> PO wg mnie powinno milczeć ze względu na katastrofe smoleńska





> Przypomnę jeszcze jak postawiono na placu Zbawiciela tą ohydną tęczę. Instalacja stała w pasie drogi, nie powinna tam stać. PO zaś robiło wszystko by ona tam dalej stała.





> Widze, że na forum mamy tylko wątki o pomnikach ku czci JP2 i Kaczyńskiego, wątki gdzie forumowa socjeta nielubiąca Pisu zakłada je sobie tylko po to by na PISie sobie poużywać.


to jest dobre:


> Wiadomo cel jest tych wątków jeden pośmiać się z PISu, Polski, patriotyzmu.


:weird:


----------



## Mônsterior

Błagam, niech ktoś prowadzi stały nadzór nad wątkiem o sami wiecie jakim pomniku w dziale warszawskim, bo tam się bagno zaczyna robić.


----------



## PW1977

Spam, polityczny trolling, wklejanie w dwóch tematach tego samego tekstu. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145140659&postcount=51


----------



## orangy

orangy said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145091067&postcount=1210
> 
> Skarżę się i wnioskuję.
> hno:


Ok, rozumiem że antysemickie wpisy z najgorszego rynsztoka są tu teraz dozwolone. Hmm.


----------



## wojnest

Otóż to.

Nawet jeżeli mu się to tylko wymsknęło to powinien dostać przykładowego, dożywotniego bana.

Właśnie przez przyzwolenie na taką retorykę Polska jest zaściankiem.


----------



## HarryMiller

Mógłby któryś z modów przenieść mój głos na drugą opcję (przebudowa Idźkowskiego z 1840) w tej ankiecie?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498225


----------



## Ksenofob

PW1977 said:


> Polityka poza PHP
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145140765&postcount=370


Bardzo proszę o zamknięcie całego wątku. 
Jest on niepotrzebny i niemerytoryczny, służy chyba tylko wyłącznie do robienia :storm: i do wyrównywania poziomu SSC do forum Onetu. 

Co więcej głosy namawiające do umiaru w dowcipach politycznych są usuwane, nie wiem przez kogo (przez założyciela wątku, zasłużonego moderatora o jednoznacznych poglądach?)

hno:


----------



## bartek76

ixs został moderatorem?


----------



## pmaciej7

A skąd taki pomysł?


----------



## ixs

pmaciej7 said:


> A skąd taki pomysł?


a skad taka gwaltowna, jakby negatywnie nacechowana reakcja? 
Mysle, ze bym pasowal.


----------



## Sławek

Mônsterior said:


> Błagam, niech ktoś prowadzi stały nadzór nad wątkiem o sami wiecie jakim pomniku w dziale warszawskim, bo tam się bagno zaczyna robić.


Sam pomysł z tym wątkiem to już robienie bagna. Beton chyba nie przemyślał tego dobrze gdy zakładał ten temat. Nie czytam polityki na Hydeparku, ale tyle jadu ile wylewają osoby w większości nie popierajace PiS, to tego się nie spodziewałem. Potem wpadają zwolennicy PiS i robi się bagno, bo jedna i druga strona obrzuca się ciężkim błotem i nic, ale to absolutnie nic nie wskazuje, by któraś ze stron chciała odpuścić, choć co śmieszniejsze najbardziej atakują przeciwnicy pomnika.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

można odpiąć:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056298

dzięki


----------



## SoboleuS

Sławek;145269327 said:


> Sam pomysł z tym wątkiem to już robienie bagna. Beton chyba nie przemyślał tego dobrze gdy zakładał ten temat. Nie czytam polityki na Hydeparku, ale tyle jadu ile wylewają osoby w większości nie popierajace PiS, to tego się nie spodziewałem. Potem wpadają zwolennicy PiS i robi się bagno, bo jedna i druga strona obrzuca się ciężkim błotem i nic, ale to absolutnie nic nie wskazuje, by któraś ze stron chciała odpuścić, choć co śmieszniejsze najbardziej atakują przeciwnicy pomnika.


Moje zdanie jest takie że wątek ten powinien znaleźć się w dziale politycznym (natomiast jestem przeciw jego usuwaniu/cenzurowaniu).


----------



## wonsbelfer

ixs said:


> Mysle, ze bym pasowal.


Niemal jak krowie siodło.


----------



## wojnest

Nie to nie. :tongue:


----------



## Kpc21

Miała być przesiadka na Xenforo, ale nowi właściciele są raczej za pozostaniem przy vBulletin.


----------



## Sasza

Kpc21 said:


> Miała być przesiadka na Xenforo, ale nowi właściciele są raczej za pozostaniem przy vBulletin.


Nowi właściciele?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Bardzo dobrze, że Jan odchodzi, on i tak miał tutaj wszystko w dupie dopóki hajs się zgadzał.


----------



## MichalJ

A teraz znikły posty z dzisiejszego poranka. Coś ten nowy właściciel sobie nie radzi.


----------



## Czifo

LubiePiwo said:


> Bardzo dobrze, że Jan odchodzi, on i tak miał tutaj wszystko w dupie dopóki hajs się zgadzał.


Szanuj Jana swego, możesz mieć gorszego. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

No chyba że wygrałeś teraz ajfona, to wiadomo że masz teraz lepiej.:banana:


BTW. Ktoś wie czy nowi właściciele są podobnie cyckosceptyczni?


----------



## dkzg

Myślę, że skoro Google jest to oni też


----------



## michael_siberia

Google nie tylko u nas usunęło cyce z forum.


----------



## mareksaw_cg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340325

Tag: kolej


----------



## HarryMiller

Chyba że to w Google zmieni się właściciel :troll:


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie ma takiej opcji: 
1) Hugh Hefner nie jest tak bogaty, aby to wykupić
2) Tak właściwie, to on i tak już nie żyje...


----------



## jaco78

Cholera co się ostatnio dzieje że znikają (są niewidoczne?)ostatnie posty z niektórych wątków mimo że widać że są dodawane?


----------



## Kpc21

Przejrzałbyś kilka ostatnich stron tego wątku zanim zgłosisz problem, o którym wszyscy wiedzą.


----------



## Czapka

Czy istnieje możliwość, aby sprawdzić czy nie jest to multikonto:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145454115&postcount=2401


----------



## Michał Ch.

Jest. Ban.


----------



## potwo-or

Łódzki moderator chwilowo "na wyjeździe" więc mam prośbę o otwarcie tego wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663523
wraz ze zmianą nazwy na 
[Łódź] Expo 2024

I przeniesienie postów od tego  zaczynając do końca wątku o expo.

Prośba tutaj, bo sadze ze bedzie goracy temat przez jakis czas...


----------



## 19Dako20

del


----------



## Choke776

Nie rozumiem tego zjawiska i może mnie ktoś nakieruje. Dako wkleił cytat który jest obrzydliwy i niesmaczny, ale podobnych jest w PHP od jakiegoś czasu dużo więcej. Z wątku zrobił się zwykły ściek.

Wiele rzeczy w Polsce mi się nie podoba, ale ww. postawa bardzo mnie razi. I niektórzy nie powinni w taki sposób wypowiadać się o członkach swojej społeczności bo to tylko źle świadczy o nich samych. 

Zadam wam pytanie, czy byście szanowali Białorusina albo Ukraińca który mówi, że jego rodacy to tyfus, albo przykładowo bydło lub hołota? Myślę, że nie, bo nie szanuje się kogoś kto nie szanuje siebie samego. Mnie też uczono że nie sra się do własnego gniazda jakie by ono nie było.

Wiem wiem nie podoba się nie czytaj PHP


----------



## Redzio

Zaszła tutaj pewna wymiana zdań która chyba nic nie wnosi do wątku więc sam zgłaszam to do potencjalnego skasowania  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=252874&page=81


----------



## daemon83

Proszę o usunięcie postów od #*5005 *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145378215&postcount=5005niewnoszących nic do wątku.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480240&page=251


----------



## panAeL

Może jakieś porządki w wątku o stosunkach polsko-izraelskich? Porównywanie tego co się tam dzieje do forum Onetu byłoby dla Onetu obraźliwe...


----------



## BlazD

Można coś zrobić, żeby w wątku o stosunkach polsko-amerykańskich:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1476941&page=692
przestano ciągnąć gównoburzę o broni? Podobno miały być bany za to, a i jest osobny wątek o broni.


----------



## MichalJ

Niemcy najechali forum. Hilfe!


----------



## pmaciej7

Gdzie?

Dobra, już wiem.


----------



## MichalJ

^^Wszędzie, ale atak odparto.


----------



## victorek

Ja bym wnioskował, by banować ludzi wylewających swoje frustracje polityczne we wszystkich wątkach niepolitycznych w klub forum. Robią śmietnik. Jeszcze żeby te osoby prezentowały jakąkolwiek treść merytoryczną poza wylewem frustracji to można by to było przełknąć ale 100% postów to pusty frustracyjno polityczny jazgot. Jest raptem kilku takich userów, wszyscy węszący teorie spiskowe i widzący wszędzie troli. 

Ja rozumiem, że ludzie mają problemy emocjonalne ale jest wątek stricte polityczny i jest wątek o żartach politycznych i fajnie by było jak tym ten ściek był kanalizowany w tych wątkach.


----------



## AndU

Proszę o działanie hno:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145693513&postcount=4646


----------



## Darhet

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145694139&postcount=4649
^^:bashrosze o uspokojenie tego forumowicza.


----------



## ixs

Przylaczam sie do prosby, kolega Richtie za duzo ksiazek czyta i obnosi sie tym bez opamietania, a pozniej spamuje tymi swoimi przeintelektualizowanymi elaboratami.

Nie musze chyba wspominac, ze dziwnym trafem sa to ksiazki, ktore dla dobra nas wszystkich powinny splonac na stosach bo burza lad spoleczny.


----------



## Wilku88

Darhet said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145694139&postcount=4649
> ^^:bashrosze o uspokojenie tego forumowicza.


Ma racje, dyskutować można tylko w jakim stopniu.


----------



## Darhet

Zarzuca mi ze wzbogaciłem sie na holokauscie?Co za paszkwil.Jescze rasistowsko odroznia My _Polacy i Oni Zydzi..A my bylismy jednością.Naprawdę gratuluje proporcji.Pisze o wyzwoleniu kresów w 39, usprawiedliwia piłowanie na Wołyniu...A my bylismy jednością. Ot takie ksiązki czyta.


----------



## Virgileq

Zgłaszać posta z lajkiem od moderatora wątku. Coraz lepiej u rasistów.


----------



## skejl

Proszę moderatora o monitorowanie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=150107&page=1190 (Tramwaje w Krakowie), gównoburza jest blisko.


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=495 od około połowy strony zrobił się wątek, który należy przenieść do "Promocji miasta", proszę o zadziałanie.


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145752999&postcount=2094 - czy leci z nami pilot? Ataki osobiste i zaraz będzie gównoburza


----------



## dkzg

W związku z poniższym postem:


michael113 said:


> Strona polskiegobusa przekierowuje na flixbus.


Wnoszę o zamknięcie tego tematu i dodanie adnotacji, że dyskusja przeniesiona jest do tego wątku.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Załatwione !


----------



## Michał Ch.

Din Sevenn said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=495 od około połowy strony zrobił się wątek, który należy przenieść do "Promocji miasta", proszę o zadziałanie.


Ok.


----------



## nowy1212

Mam prośbę by dodać kolejnego moderatora do wątku łódzkiego, bo jest po prostu coraz większy bałagan. Lodzer już się zbyt czesto na forum nie pokazuje, a ktoś jest potrzebny.

Druga sprawa - prośba też do moderatora by w wątku Tramwaje miejskie do pierwszego postu dodać informację/odnośnik o stanie sieci, który jest prezentowany w tym wątku. Istniejąca mapka w Tramwaje miejskie do usunięcia, bo nieaktualna.


----------



## bad455

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Załatwione !


Można do tego wątku dorzucić tagi: flixbus, polskibus?


----------



## Kpc21

Niech jakiś moderator zajrzy tutaj: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145777231#post145777231


----------



## mlodyy1985

Prośba o przeniesienie z ukończonych do wątku "śląskiego" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145784667#post145784667 gdyż zacznie się przebudowa dworca(perony).


----------



## mad_hat

Mod pilnie wzywany do łódzkiego wątku OT.


----------



## ixs

chcesz powiedziec... ze wyrzucono losowe watki, bo im sie na serwery nie wszystko zmiescilo?

Czy to taki zart?


----------



## demoos

Sluze pomoca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496131

owa ksiega


----------



## Kemo

pmaciej7 said:


> Kiedyś było coś takiego jak Drogowa księga skarg i wniosków, ale najwyraźniej tamten wątek nie zmieścił się na nowe serwery...


Zgłaszałem tam to samo kilka dni temu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146323879&postcount=11524

Rezultat:


Luki_SL said:


> ^^Są wątki o carmageddonach i innych, gdzie można obrzucać się _na wzajem błotem_


Ponownie wnioskuję o utworzenie wątku o rondach i przeniesienie do niego tej jałowej dyskusji. Dlaczego ma ta tematyka zaśmiecać inne wątki (BRD, carmageddon)? Zakazywanie dyskusji w tytułach wątków jest niepoważne i nieskuteczne bo temat i tak będzie wracał.


----------



## Kpc21

Popieram utworzenie osobnego wątku do rond.


----------



## ixs

I tak sie bedziecie krecic wokol jednego tematu?


----------



## Kpc21

Ktoś kto ma gdzieś ronda nie będzie musiał się tym męczyć.


----------



## herrrabarbar

^^
^^
W końcu na rondach obowiązuje ruch okrężny ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1989226

Proszę o dodanie tagów: *neapol, berlin, sofia*


----------



## Din Sevenn

Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji do wątku o Bydgoskim Parku Przmysłowo-Technologicznym od tej strony: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146619021&postcount=8557


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## tomkrt

Można prosić o wydzielenie wątku o Łodygowej z Warszawskiej Infrastruktury Drogowej

np. [DW634] Łodygowa


----------



## AprilShower

Można prosić o poprawienie nazwy wątku? Jakiś problem z kodowaniem znaków zjadł 'ó'.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2074569

"[Bydgoszcz] Miasto jak z bajki - Bydgoszcz na starej pocztÃ³wce" -> "[Bydgoszcz] Miasto jak z bajki - Bydgoszcz na starej pocztówce"


----------



## HarryMiller

Jest jeszcze na forum wątek "[Administracja publiczna] Podział terytorialny kraju", czy został skasowany? Nie mogę go znaleźć.


----------



## low1

Ponownie proszę o przeniesienie wątku do działu Bydgoszcz
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146425771#post146425771


----------



## Michał Ch.

AprilShower said:


> Można prosić o poprawienie nazwy wątku? Jakiś problem z kodowaniem znaków zjadł 'ó'.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2074569
> 
> "[Bydgoszcz] Miasto jak z bajki - Bydgoszcz na starej pocztÃ³wce" -> "[Bydgoszcz] Miasto jak z bajki - Bydgoszcz na starej pocztówce"


Ok.




HarryMiller said:


> Jest jeszcze na forum wątek "[Administracja publiczna] Podział terytorialny kraju", czy został skasowany? Nie mogę go znaleźć.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650491




low1 said:


> Ponownie proszę o przeniesienie wątku do działu Bydgoszcz
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146425771#post146425771


Ok.


----------



## Jan Mocny

Czy ten typ nie potrafi napisać posta bez odniesień do polityki?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146821581&postcount=32180


----------



## Din Sevenn

Myślę, że od TEGO POSTU dyskusję powinno się przenieść do TEGO WĄTKU.
Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## letowniak

Prośba do moderatorów o wydzielenie działu dla Rzeszowa 

Powód ilość obiektów wysokościowych obecnie budowanych w Rzeszowie w chwili obecnej w budowie znajduje się najwyższy budynek na ścianie wschodniej *80m* a do tego przynajmniej *7* inwestycji z *16* budynkami wysokimi powyżej *45m* natomiast w planach znajduje się *3* obiekty około *100m*
W związku z tym że to forum Sky Scraper City/ Forum Polskich Wieżowców
moja prośba wydaje się być zasadna.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Fiu fiu, robi wrażenie, łącznie to 1100 metrów! (z czego 3 w planach)


----------



## dkzg

Czy można do tego wątku dodać dopisek "i trolejbusy"? Tak jak to jest w przypadku Ursusa, w ogóle tagi też sugerują, że rozmawia się w tym wątku o trolejbusach tegoś producenta a innego tematu nie ma.


----------



## Kpc21

Trolejbus to też autobus.


----------



## rekcza

Ja z małym pytaniem. Jeden z zielonogórskich forumowiczów który prowadził świetny wątek zdjęciowy dziś widnieje w takiej formie na forum. O co z tym chodzi bo nie rozumiem ?


----------



## MichalJ

To znaczy, że jego konto zostało skasowane.


----------



## michael_siberia

Mnie jeszcze bardziej nurtuje to:










Od wielu lat był zbanowany, po czym od kilku miesięcy jest coś takiego. Jak to możliwe?


----------



## Kpc21

Mogli poprosić administratorów o usunięcie konta. Jan rzadko się na to zgadzał, ale czasem się zdarzało. Nie wiem, jakie jest podejście obecnego zespołu.


----------



## michael_siberia

"Mój" przypadek kojarzę jeszcze z końcówki 2017.


----------



## Ksenofob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146969485&postcount=2454

^^ Antysemicka wrzuta "kolegi" BlazDa.

Mam szczerą nadzieję, że to nie są jego prawdziwe przekonania, tylko mało zabawny dowcip, ale jako Żyd - tak, mój nick nie jest przypadkowy - czuję się głęboko urażony i mam nadzieję, że administracja FWP dołoży wszelkich starań, żeby takie rzeczy się nie powtarzały.


----------



## herrrabarbar

Czy ja wiem, czy jest sens zgłaszać? Ten obrazek akurat jest stary jak świat i przewijał się tutaj już nie zliczę ile razy.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Wszystko ma swoje granice. Upomnienie wystawione.


----------



## BlazD

herrrabarbar said:


> Czy ja wiem, czy jest sens zgłaszać? Ten obrazek akurat jest stary jak świat i przewijał się tutaj już nie zliczę ile razy.


W sumie to memy z nosaczem też są antysemickie. I z Januszem czy Grażyną też. W zasadzie wszystkie memy są antysemickie.



Luki_SL said:


> ^^Wszystko ma swoje granice. Upomnienie wystawione.


Pomijając kosmiczną logikę, która stała za postem Ksenofoba w tym wątku, to mam pytanie: czy sugerowanie, że za wszystkim stoją łapówki, to przekroczenie granic czy nie, bo ja tylko skomentowałem niepopartą żadnymi dowodami spiskową teorię dziejów.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Dlatego też o to zapytałem w konkretnym wątku


----------



## BlazD

To w takim razie oficjalnie proszę o reakcje na oszczerstwa Ksenofoba. Za takie sugestie bez dowodów (że ktoś brał łapówki) były przyznawane brigi.


----------



## Ksenofob

herrrabarbar said:


> Czy ja wiem, czy jest sens zgłaszać? Ten obrazek akurat jest stary jak świat i przewijał się tutaj już nie zliczę ile razy.


BlaZd wstawił obrazek - bez żadnego komentarza - powielający rasistowskie stereotypy o pejsatych Żydach rządzących światem. 

Internet sarkazmu nie rozumie, choć akurat moderatorzy SSC uznali, że rasistowski post był jedynie dowcipem hno: 



BlazD said:


> To w takim razie oficjalnie proszę o reakcje na oszczerstwa Ksenofoba. Za takie sugestie bez dowodów (że ktoś brał łapówki) były przyznawane brigi.


Serio?
Sugerujesz łapówki? Bez dowodów?

Ja rozumiem, że mnie nie lubisz, ale naprawdę chcesz wciągnąć do swojej antysemickiej nagonki moderatorów?

Ciesz się, że wyłgałeś się tanim kosztem. I zważ, że gdyby nie szybka reakcja moderatorów, to całe polskie SSC miałoby kłopoty z powodu Twoich antysemickich postów. 

EOT


----------



## tramwaj

japier... Ksenofob, osobiście honoruję Ciebie:










Mało kto Ci dorównuje w umiejętności bezczelnego łgania, następnie odwracania kota ogonem i manipulacji wypoiwiedziami dyskutantów.
Żegnam.


----------



## el nino

OIDP to ten obrazek został stworzony przez użytkownika naszego forum i miał swój debiut także na tymże forum. Historia właśnie zatoczyła koło, jeszcze rysownika zbanujcie


----------



## BlazD

el nino said:


> OIDP to ten obrazek został stworzony przez użytkownika naszego forum i miał swój debiut także na tymże forum. Historia właśnie zatoczyła koło, jeszcze rysownika zbanujcie


Ten użytkownik musiał być wyjątkowym antysemitą.


----------



## Asinus

Ksenofob said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146969485&postcount=2454
> 
> ^^ Antysemicka wrzuta "kolegi" BlazDa.
> 
> Mam szczerą nadzieję, że to nie są jego prawdziwe przekonania, tylko mało zabawny dowcip, ale jako Żyd - tak, mój nick nie jest przypadkowy - czuję się głęboko urażony i mam nadzieję, że administracja FWP dołoży wszelkich starań, żeby takie rzeczy się nie powtarzały.


Przecież ten obrazek jest ironiczny. Ironiczny!! Sam go wiele razy zamieszczałem na forum, a jestem miłośnikiem Żydów, Izraela i kultury żydowskiej. Bowiem jego prawdziwym przesłaniem nie jest antysemityzm ale właśnie szydera z antysemitów! Serio, rozumiem że na naszym forum w dużej mierze mamy ludzi z wykształceniem technicznym, ścisłym. Ale nie trzeba przecież kończyć studiów humanistycznych aby pojąc znaczenie pojęcia ironii. To nie jest jakaś humanistyczna _rocket science_. hno: Ostrzeżenie za nieuzasadnione zgłoszenie.


----------



## BlazD

Asinus said:


> Przecież ten obrazek jest ironiczny. Ironiczny!! Sam go wiele razy zamieszczałem na forum, a jestem miłośnikiem Żydów, Izraela i kultury żydowskiej. Bowiem jego prawdziwym przesłaniem nie jest antysemityzm ale właśnie szydera z antysemitów! Serio, rozumiem że na naszym forum w dużej mierze mamy ludzi z wykształceniem technicznym, ścisłym. Ale nie trzeba przecież kończyć studiów humanistycznych aby pojąc znaczenie pojęcia ironii. To nie jest jakaś humanistyczna _rocket science_. hno: Ostrzeżenie za nieuzasadnione zgłoszenie.


Dedykuję tego posta moderatorowi Luki_SL.


----------



## dkzg

Czy może ktoś podesłać rzeczony obrazek na PW?


----------



## BlazD

I strona, z której wziąłem ten obrazek:
http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/%C5%BBydzi

Trzeba być wyjątkowym kosmitą albo nie mieć żadnego poczucia humoru, żeby wziąć go na poważnie i to za rysunek antysemicki (sic!).


----------



## chauffeur

Jezu*, przecież ten obrazek tyle razy się tu przewalał...


*czy wzywanie imienia, było nie było, Żyda nadaremno, to też przejaw antysemityzmu?


----------



## BlazD

chauffeur said:


> Jezu*, przecież ten obrazek tyle razy się tu przewalał...


No ale w końcu musiała się zdarzyć kombinacja "user tak poważny jakby połknął kij od szczotki" plus nadgorliwy moderator.


----------



## LubiePiwo

BlazD said:


>


Nie przepadam za Blazdem, delikatnie mówiąc, ale brig za coś takiego? Można to skomentować tylko w jeden sposób:


----------



## k%

kocham ten śmiech i zacierane łapki :lol:


----------



## Din Sevenn

Kibole nie powinni mieć w ogóle wstępu na to forum. Tylko problemy z nimi.


----------



## BlazD

LubiePiwo said:


> Nie przepadam za Blazdem, delikatnie mówiąc, ale brig za coś takiego? Można to skomentować tylko w jeden sposób:


Nie brig, a tylko ostrzeżenie. Co i tak jest absurdalne. Porównałbym to do sytuacji w której dostałbym ostrzeżenie za propagowanie faszyzmu w poście zawierającym zdanie "Nadgorliwość jest gorsza od faszyzmu".


----------



## misiowy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146985057#post146985057

poproszę o dodanie tagu: bydgoszcz


----------



## Kisciu

^^


----------



## Maciek97

Ostatnia strona w wątku imigranckim to czyste politykowanie wzięte żywcem z PHP nie mające nic w spólnego z tematem wątku.


----------



## ixs

Ma sporo wspolnego, bo zaczelo sie od "Szwecja upadnie" i wywiazala sie dyskusja, co upadnie pierwsze. Byly tez wskazywane konsekwencje miedzy innymi dla polskich imigrantow.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ksenofob said:


> Niestety, w grę wchodzą tak duże pieniądze dla tak wielu ludzi z tak wielu środowisk politycznych, że nawet CBA nie może się połapać





Ksenofob said:


> Ciesz się, że wyłgałeś się tanim kosztem. I zważ, że gdyby nie szybka reakcja moderatorów, to całe polskie SSC miałoby kłopoty z powodu Twoich antysemickich postów.
> 
> EOT


Żeby definitywnie zamknąć sprawę: Nie lubimy na tym forum insynuacji i nie lubimy być szantażowani. Masz trzy miesiące, żeby to zrozumieć.

I teraz już można EOT.


----------



## el nino

BTW czuje mały dysonans iż ksenofob zarzuca komuś antysemityzm. //EOT


----------



## Stiggy

pmaciej7 said:


> Żeby definitywnie zamknąć sprawę: Nie lubimy na tym forum insynuacji i nie lubimy być szantażowani. Masz trzy miesiące, żeby to zrozumieć.


Za insynuacje pod adresem Blazda są trzy miechy, ale jak Blazd insynuuje komuś proputinowskie nastawienie, to oczywiście nie ma żadnych konsekwencji.


----------



## bartek76

W drugim przypadku ciezko mowic o insynuacji gdyz rozmowca dosc wyraznie ma sympatie prorosyjskie/ulega rosyjskiej propagandzie


----------



## Stiggy

^^
Takie stwierdzenie jest tyle samo warte jak to ksenofoba o rzekomej "antysemickiej nagonce". Ale w zasadzie masz rację - zapomniałem, że każdy kto się nie zgadza z Blazdem ma "wyraźnie proputinowskie sympatie".


----------



## bartek76

Np ja sie dosc czesto z nim nie zgadzam


----------



## Stiggy

Wątpię czy w zasadnicznych kwestiach. Poza tym nie dotyczy to kolegów z PHP, to zrozumiałe. Tyle ode mnie, jak coś, to zapraszam na priv.


----------



## ixs

Stiggy said:


> to zapraszam na priv.


syndrom Sztokholmski? :troll:


----------



## LubiePiwo

pmaciej7 znowu stanął na wysokości zadania. Użytkownicy SSC odetchnęli z ulgą, że taki cudowny moderator strzeże tu porządku!


----------



## WMS

Stiggy said:


> Co ma wspólnego pomnik katastrofy smoleńskiej z księgą skarg i wniosków?


To, że wystąpiłem z wnioskiem o przeniesienie do ukończonych.


----------



## el nino

Piotrek-Krk said:


> Szkoda się szarpać. Frustratów, pajaców i innych chorych z nienawiści do ignora i po sprawie - forum znowu nadaje się do czytania :dunno:


Po przeczytaniu tego posta, stwierdzam iż siebie musisz dodać do ignora.


----------



## Piotrek-Krk

el nino said:


> Po przeczytaniu tego posta, stwierdzam iż siebie musisz dodać do ignora.


widzisz chciałem dobrze, ale niedasie :dunno:









Przyjmuję do wiadomości sugestię i bardzo dziękuję  no ale ja tu tylko sobie czytam o budynkach i prawie się nie odzywam, więc może nie jest to aż takie męczące dla ogółu. Przy czym jeżeli mogę jakoś pomóc, to tu jest gotowy > link 

Pozdro dla całego San Escobar.


----------



## jalew

http://http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079239

Proszę o dodanie tagu: koszalin, infrastruktura rowerowa, zachodnipomorskie, komunikacja


----------



## MichalJ

Zauważyłem, że wszystkie linki w postach są teraz przekierowane do redirect.viglink.com

Wielki Brat patrzy.


----------



## dkzg

No ale co to jest, napisz coś więcej.


----------



## MichalJ

Jeżeli wstawisz w post link do np. http://onet.pl i ktoś w ten link kliknie, to tak naprawdę nie idzie do strony onet.pl tylko do serwisu, który analizuje twoje kliki i dopiero przekierowuje do onet.pl. Dzięki temu właściciel forum wie, w które linki klikałeś. 

Ciekawe, po co mu to... (Nie mówię to o linkach reklamowych, tam jest to oczywiste, że chcą wiedzieć, czy reklama działa...)

....

A potem się czyta o aferach z udostępnianiem przez Facebooka danych.


----------



## skejl

Code:


<div id="post_message_147368691" class="nolinks">
Jeżeli wstawisz w post link do np. <a href="http://onet.pl" target="_blank">http://onet.pl</a> i ktoś w ten link kliknie, to tak naprawdę nie idzie do strony onet.pl tylko do serwisu, który analizuje twoje kliki i dopiero przekierowuje do onet.pl. Dzięki temu właściciel forum wie, w które linki klikałeś. <br>
<br>
Ciekawe, po co mu to... (Nie mówię to o linkach reklamowych, tam jest to oczywiste, że chcą wiedzieć, czy reklama działa...)<br>
<br>
....<br>
<br>
A potem się czyta o aferach z udostępnianiem przez Facebooka danych.<!-- AMS TENTH IN POST --></div>

W Twoim poście jest „normalny” link do „normalnego” Onetu, a nie strony przekierowującej. Ale rzeczywiście, równolegle poszło jakieś żądanie do tego vglinka. Jest to do zablokowania przez różne dodatki do przeglądarek.

Cóż…


----------



## MichalJ

Link jest niby normalny, ale javascriptem jest pod klik podłożona inna akcja. Spróbuj prawy klawisz mysz, "skopiuj adres odnośnika" i zobacz, co się skopiuje:
http://redirect.viglink.com/?format... Page 981 - SkyscraperCity&txt=http://onet.pl
I idzie pod ten przekierowujący adres, a nie "rownolegle". Oczywiście można to zablokować na 100 sposobów.


----------



## ArtiiP

cóż, 'właściciel' może nawet nie wiedzieć, tylko któryś z reklamiarzy się podczepił ze swoim agresywnym js.

Można prosić o potwierdzenie że wie/nie wie i zbanowanie viglinka z reklam na stronie, bo rozwiązaniem jest odblokowanie blokera-reklam (sprawdziłem działa wyśmienicie na takie badziewie) a chyba właściciel chce zarabiać.


----------



## MichalJ

Można bez trudu ustawić bloker reklam, żeby blokował tylko ten skrypt, a reklamy zostawił, ale to też na nic, bo wtedy linki reklamowe też są 'oczyszczone' z tego przekierowania, a właśnie dla linków reklamowych (jeśli zgadzasz się, że właściciel ma zarabiać na reklamach) takie przekierowanie jest potrzebne.

W ogóle mam nadzieję, że przez pomyłkę po prostu objęto tym systemem wszystkie linki, a nie tylko reklamowe.


----------



## Stiggy

Żebyście się nie zdziwili, bo to może wcale nie pomyłka...


----------



## Piotrek00

Można prosić o przeczyszczenie końcówki tego wątku? Strasznie politycznie się*zrobiło, poza tym takie korwinizmy lecą, że jak tam wszedłem, to mi niewidzialna ręka rynku wyrosła.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=113408


----------



## chauffeur

^^Nie tylko politycznie:


Bartosz.W said:


> Dobra żeganam bo widzę że rozmawiam z idiotą.


----------



## skejl

ArtiiP said:


> cóż, 'właściciel' może nawet nie wiedzieć, tylko któryś z reklamiarzy się podczepił ze swoim agresywnym js.
> 
> Można prosić o potwierdzenie że wie/nie wie i zbanowanie viglinka z reklam na stronie, bo rozwiązaniem jest odblokowanie blokera-reklam (sprawdziłem działa wyśmienicie na takie badziewie) a chyba właściciel chce zarabiać.


Wie. Takie coś jest w źródle bieżącej strony:



Code:


      <!-- VigLink vBulletin Plugin v2.0.7.0001: [url]http://viglink.com[/url] -->
      <script type="text/javascript">
        var vglnk = { api_url: '//api.viglink.com/api',
                      key: '6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d' };

        (function(d, t) {
          var s = d.createElement(t); s.type = 'text/javascript'; s.async = true;
          s.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? vglnk.api_url :
                   '//cdn.viglink.com/api') + '/vglnk.js';
          var r = d.getElementsByTagName(t)[0]; r.parentNode.insertBefore(s, r);
        }(document, 'script'));
      </script>
      <!-- end VigLink -->

Źródło ściągnięte cURLem, żeby nie było, że niby któryś skrypt dopisał. Oczywiście pomyłka niby wchodzi w grę…


----------



## el nino

Któryś mod by sprawdził czy kolega nie jest przypadkiem następnym wcieleniem wojującego Radomianina: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1391743


----------



## tellchar

Czy działa jeszcze dodawanie tagów do tematów? Jeżeli tak, to prosiłbym o dodanie tagów #kolej i #podkarpackie do tematu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1909657&page=10


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Działa - dodane.


----------



## bartek76

Ja tu z wnioskiem!

Poniewaz dzisiaj przyjaciele ze wschodu majstruja z swoim netem i zgodnie z ichnia tradycja spora jego czesc wyslali w pi.du  mozna sprobowac sporzadzic liste trolli (znaki szczegolne: mieta do Rosji), ktorzy dzis zamilkli, co mogloby wskazywac ze nadaja za wschodniej granicy.

Pierwszy kandydat: czago


----------



## michael_siberia

Czago to akurat zostawiłbym w spokoju pod tym względem. On jest znany z "działalności" lokalnej w warszawskiej dzielnicy Wilanów. Zdaje się, że nie tylko w wirtualu, ale też w realu.


----------



## PanCerka2

Zabawny człowiek z ciebie bartek76 jeżeli ci się wydaje, że jak akurat ktoś się nie wpisze w taki dzień, a wcześniej coś tam napisał w innym duchu niż obowiązujący tu na forum to z pewnością jest rzeczywiście towarzyszem, ruskim trollem i co tam sobie jeszcze wymyślicie w sowich głowach, Nie działa to również tak, że ktoś podkula ogon ( cytat ) i przestaje z danymi userami dyskutować - przestaje, bo są jakieś granice do których można z kimś prowadzić wymianę poglądów, a jak się widzi, że ktoś jest zafixsowany tylko w jednym kierunku to po po prostu mówi się dość i niech sobie gada sam ze sobą lub z myślącymi tak jak on.
Przepraszam za ten wtręt, ale pewne rzeczy trzeba w końcu powiedzieć wprost.
Dziwię się tylko, że takie wypowiedzi jak bartka76 są jeszcze lajkowane przez moderatorów.


----------



## gacol

O, dobrze wiedzieć, że skoro od kilku dni niczego nie napisałem, to jestem trollem ze wschodu. No cóż, nie każdy może być Betonem...
Coś wam dodają do wody w tym jukeju? Szczepionki? Chemtrails? Czy to tylko zwykłe przedawkowanie łychy powoduje takie genialne wnioski?


----------



## el nino

Uderz w stół 

PS. Ciekawe iż kolega bartek76 pisał o _czago_ a odezwał się oburzony _gacol_. Przypadek?


----------



## Stiggy

To jest prawdziwe zwycięstwo putinowskich trolli - że wszędzie wietrzycie spiski.


----------



## pmaciej7

michael_siberia said:


> Czago to akurat zostawiłbym w spokoju pod tym względem.


Z czago jest taka sytuacja, że on już dostał bana, tylko podczas wielkiej migracji forum ten ban mu się zagubił. Ale to już naprawione.


----------



## BlazD

pmaciej7 said:


> Z czago jest taka sytuacja, że on już dostał bana, tylko podczas wielkiej migracji forum ten ban mu się zagubił. Ale to już naprawione.


No właśnie trochę się zdziwiłem, że szybko wrócił, bo pamiętam, że Asinus dał mu bana za trolling m.in. w tym samym wątku, w którym wczoraj dostał.

Asinus dał mu czasowego bana. Teraz też jest czasowy czy perm?


----------



## gacol

el nino said:


> Uderz w stół
> 
> PS. Ciekawe iż kolega bartek76 pisał o _czago_ a odezwał się oburzony _gacol_. Przypadek?


Rozśmieszony _metodologią_ rozpoznawania trolli ze wschodu, nie oburzony.



Stiggy said:


> To jest prawdziwe zwycięstwo putinowskich trolli - że wszędzie wietrzycie spiski.


Jakby przez jakiś dziwny przypadek pracowali w kontrwywiadzie, to z takim podejściem wszędzie by widzieli szpiegów, ale żadnego nie złapali, nawet przypadkiem, nawet gdyby sam do nich przyszedł i się ujawnił.


----------



## Hipolit

gacol said:


> Jakby przez jakiś dziwny przypadek pracowali w kontrwywiadzie, to z takim podejściem wszędzie by widzieli szpiegów...


Jak mawiał znajomy z Dwójki - w tej pracy posiadanie manii prześladowczej nie jest obowiązkowe, ale bardzo ją ułatwia...


----------



## gacol

Z _Dwójki_ II RP czy tej z LWP?


----------



## Hipolit

gacol said:


> Z _Dwójki_ II RP czy tej z LWP?


Z Abteilung Fremde Heere Ost.


----------



## gacol

No to ciekawych masz znajomych. Chociaż i tym też słabo szło łapanie _trolli ze wschodu_, więc ich bon moty brałbym _na odwyrtke_, potwierdza to zresztą moją tezę. :troll:


----------



## bartek76

Fakt, Stierlitza nie zlapali


----------



## nowy1212

Czy ktoś mógłby otworzyć ten wątek o Trasie WZ? Klik.

Minęło trochę czasu i dobrze by było przedyskutować wady i zalety tej inwestycji czy też po prostu podzielić sie wrażeniami.


----------



## Kpc21

A nie można po prostu w [Łódź] Infrastruktura drogowa?


----------



## nowy1212

Można ale przebudowa WZ tyczy się zarówno kwestii tramwaju jak i samochodów, a wydaje mi się, ze jak to mamy podsumowywać to lepiej to robić w odpowiednim wątku niż potem pisać w kilku watkach.

Na dodatek mam pomysł byśmy wypisali różne rzeczy do poprawki i wysłali do ZIM jednego maila. Może coś poprawią, bo niektóre miejsca już sie sypią.


----------



## Luki_SL

Kpc21 said:


> A nie można po prostu w [Łódź] Infrastruktura drogowa?


^^Zwykle jest tak, że po ukończeniu konkretnej inwestycji jej "skutki" omawiamy w wątku ogólnym. Kolega Kpc21 dobrze prawi


----------



## Kpc21

nowy1212 said:


> Na dodatek mam pomysł byśmy wypisali różne rzeczy do poprawki i wysłali do ZIM jednego maila. Może coś poprawią, bo niektóre miejsca już sie sypią.


To jest wątek "Forumowe akcje e-mailowe" 

Choć coś w tym jest, że to inwestycja drogowo-tramwajowa i do końca nie wiadomo, gdzie o tym pisać jeśli chcieć podsumowywać obie jej aspekty.


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1160185
Wydaje mi się, że tag "centrum handlowe" nie jest potrzebny, można usunąć.


----------



## kuj-pom

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku z: "[Toruń] Teatr Muzyczny" na bardziej ogólny tj.: "[Toruń] Inwestycje kulturalne".

Jak słusznie zauważył jeden z użytkowników (@Hekus), Teatr Muzyczny to niewielka inwestycja, żeby poświęcać na nią osobny wątek, a który po jej zrealizowaniu wyląduje wnet w archiwum...


----------



## potwo-or

Mam prośbę o otworzenie wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230097

pojawiło się trochę informacji a wątek zamknięty


----------



## Elninio19PL

Wnioskuje by Szanowna Administracja, wypowiedziała się w końcu co dalej z wyborem moda z Krakowa. K% dostał briga i karnie odebrano mu tytuł, tymczasem w wątku o wyborze nowego moda jest tylko jeden kandydat solidarnie popierany przez wszystkich userów czyli K%. Więc co dalej?


----------



## MichalJ

No raczej trudno, żeby moderował z więźnia, nie?


----------



## Eurotram

Elninio19PL said:


> Wnioskuje by Szanowna Administracja, wypowiedziała się w końcu co dalej z wyborem moda z Krakowa. K% dostał briga i karnie odebrano mu tytuł, tymczasem w wątku o wyborze *nowego* moda jest tylko jeden kandydat solidarnie popierany przez wszystkich userów czyli K%. Więc co dalej?


Jak słusznie zauważyłeś 625 zarządził wybór *nowego* moda


----------



## Elninio19PL

Ok, pytanie kto ma nim być bo chętny nie zgłosił się ani jeden. Za to wszyscy jednogłośnie popierają kandydaturę k%


----------



## Eurotram

Elninio19PL said:


> Ok, pytanie kto ma nim być *bo chętny nie zgłosił się ani jeden*. Za to wszyscy jednogłośnie popierają kandydaturę k%


Sam nie,ale ktoś OIDP zgłaszał behemota. Wszystko rozbija się o to,czy 625 zachowa mu bierne prawo wyborcze,ale... chyba nie po to go odwoływał żeby teraz przywracać (już nie wspomnę,że to wszystko wygląda jak próba sił z adminem)


----------



## skejl

MichalJ said:


> No raczej trudno, żeby moderował z więźnia, nie?


Jak go chwilę nie będzie, to też świat się od tego nie zawali 



Eurotram said:


> Jak słusznie zauważyłeś 625 zarządził wybór *nowego* moda


Co raczej nie wyklucza nowego-starego. A jak sam wiesz, niemal wszyscy forumowicze z Krakowa i Małopolski, którzy wyrazili swoje zdanie, chcieliby właśnie takiej opcji. Ale nie róbmy już syfu w księdze, skoro jest wątek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2091365.

(reszta postu – del; nie ma co się przepychać)


----------



## Elninio19PL

Eurotram said:


> Sam nie,ale ktoś OIDP zgłaszał behemota. Wszystko rozbija się o to,czy 625 zachowa mu bierne prawo wyborcze,ale... chyba nie po to go odwoływał żeby teraz przywracać (już nie wspomnę,że to wszystko wygląda jak próba sił z adminem)


Sam przy poprzednich wyborach zglaszalem Behemota ale on wtedy nie chciał. Wątpię by coś się w tej materii zmieniło. Nikt się z adminem nie siluje, ale wypowiedzi k% w wątku o ekstraklasie to jedno a to jakim był modem to drugie. Problem w tym że z moderacja radził sobie bardzo dobrze.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

bloniaq_s8 said:


> proszę o transfer wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2062805
> 
> do działu mazowieckiego


ponawiam


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Ustaliliśmy jakiś czas temu, że miejscowości z aglomeracji warszawskiej są w dziale warszawskim.


----------



## Marynata

Wnioskuję o zmniejszenie liczby minimalnej, dostępowej liczb postów, w Klubie Forum, do 50 (słownie pięćdziesiąt). 
Wobec niespełnienia mojej prośby zmuszony będę do wrzucania jednego zdjęcia co godzinę. 

PS. I tak publikuję post pod postem, ponieważ nie ma chętnych i aktywnych
w wątku Śląsk/Karkonosze/Inwestycje.


----------



## ps-man

Marynata said:


> Wnioskuję o zmniejszenie liczby minimalnej, dostępowej liczb postów, w Klubie Forum, do 50 (słownie pięćdziesiąt).
> Wobec niespełnienia mojej prośby zmuszony będę do wrzucania jednego zdjęcia co godzinę.


Prośba nie zostanie spełniona. Limit zostanie taki, jaki był.


----------



## Marynata

ps-man said:


> Prośba nie zostanie spełniona. Limit zostanie taki, jaki był.


Szkoda.

PS. Właśnie nabiłem jednego posta więcej.:banana:


----------



## Virgileq

Nie idź tam. Tam umierają wieloryby.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

SoboleuS said:


> ^^
> Ustaliliśmy jakiś czas temu, że miejscowości z aglomeracji warszawskiej są w dziale warszawskim.


noo ale MM to nie jest aglomeracja...


----------



## Eurotram

bloniaq_s8 said:


> noo ale MM to nie jest aglomeracja...


Nooo,chyba jednak jest (przynajmniej wg oficjalnych dokumentów wojewódzkich).


----------



## SoboleuS

Oczywiście że jest. Podział jest taki sam, jak obecny podział na dwa statystyczne NUTSy, czyli wydzielone są całe powiaty (bo tak jest po prostu łatwiej). Zresztą taki podział obowiązuje tu już ponad 10 lat i jakoś nikomu wcześniej nie przeszkadzał.


----------



## Luc du Lac

ja nieśmiało zapytam o RODO na forum SSC ?
pytam bo zetknąłem się z różnymi formami "wprowadzania" RODO na forach - nawet jedno forum zostało z tego powodu zamknięte 

a co jak co - to SSC  będzie widziało jak do tematu podejść


----------



## Ogg

^^ W Drogowej księdze masz już dyskusję o tym, IMHO konkluzji na razie brak, ale można prześledzić różne punkty widzenia.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496131&page=585


----------



## Marynata

Czy jest założony wątek dla Świeradowa (dolnośląskie, Góry Izerskie)?

Nie mogę znaleźć.


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

^^

[Sudety] Inwestycje w kurortach


----------



## skejl

Nie było żadnego głosowania. Ale w wątku przewidzianym do zgłaszania kandydatur niemal wszyscy pisali k%.

PS Zgodzę się z jednym zarzutem Eurotrama — wątek był dość słabo wypromowany. Dość powiedzieć, że tag "Kraków" został dodany w jednym z ostatnich dni dyskusji. Ale moim zdaniem także przy lepszej promocji wątku wynik byłby taki sam. Trudno w ten sposób podważyć reprezentatywność grupy wpisujących się, a po pseudonimach wpisujących doskonale widać, że większość stałych bywalców sobie z tym poradziła. Zresztą pozostali mogli zwyczajnie zrezygnować z wpisania się, bo nie mieli sprecyzowanego zdania albo popierali k%, lecz uważali kolejny wpis o tej samej treści za zbędny. Tego się nie dowiemy.


----------



## Exelcior

625 said:


> Nie piję w pracy.


Ale po pracy będziesz musiał je wypić. A nawarzyłeś niezłego Portera :cheers:


----------



## MichalJ

Tu macie wszystko wyjaśnione:


----------



## Avezo

Trzeba powołać specjalną komisję do zbadania tej afery.


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Poproszę o wprowadzenie jakiegoś minimalnego limitu stażu (2 lata na forum, min. 100 postów, a najlepiej jedno i drugie) w tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459113&page=275

Inwestycja jest powszechnie krytykowana, nagle obudził się dział PR-u i nastąpił wysyp użytkowników, którzy zarejestrowali się w ostatnich tygodniach i wypowiadają się tylko w tym wątku rozpierniczając całą dyskusję.

Prośba o to przewijała się już w wątku od kilku użytkowników. W imieniu swoim i pozostałych dziękuję


----------



## Exelcior

Wcale bym się nie zdziwił gdyby to konto:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148996365&postcount=5487
I to konto:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148995903&postcount=5485
to była jedna i ta sama osoba. A za multikonto jest ban.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Z multikontem dobrze kombinowałeś, jednak był to klon VGT 
Oczywiście już się ponownie (oba konta) tutaj nie wypowiedzą.


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1270717 czy ta nazwa użytkownika jest dozwolona? Sugeruje nomen omen dość wulgarnie pewną część ludzkiego ciała.


----------



## ixs

ewentualne odwolanie do napletka Cie zgorszylo?

nie, Ty jednak musisz trollowac, to nie moze byc na powaznie XD


----------



## Exelcior

ixs said:


> ewentualne odwolanie do napletka Cie zgorszylo?
> nie, Ty jednak musisz trollowac, to nie moze byc na powaznie XD


Zupełnie na poważnie - nie śmieszą mnie ani Kapitan Bomba - ze słynnymi mało śmiesznymi nazwami klubów sportowych ani Włatcy Móch. Tak samo wszystkie nazwy odnoszące się do wiadomo czego


----------



## Eurotram

Exelcior said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1270717 czy ta nazwa użytkownika jest dozwolona? Sugeruje nomen omen dość wulgarnie pewną część ludzkiego ciała.


Jaką wulgarną? Zwykła anatomia; Tobie się już wszystko kojarzy...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

> Badacze odkryli, że ani płeć, ani wiek nie miały wpływu na odbiór brutalnych dowcipów. Za to tym, co zdecydowanie różniło grupę osób, które zaśmiewały się z żartów od tej, która uznała je za po prostu niesmaczne, był poziom inteligencji i skłonność do zachowań agresywnych. Im wyżej ktoś wypadł w testach inteligencji, tym częściej uznawał okrutne żarty za zabawne. Zdaniem badaczy zrozumienie tego typu żartów nie tylko wymaga wyższej niż przeciętna inteligencji, umiejętności kompleksowego przetwarzania informacji, ale także pewnej jasności umysłu.
> 
> Dodatkowo badacze wskazują, że zaburzenia nastroju i wysoki poziom agresji działają negatywnie na szybkość przetwarzania informacji, a co za tym idzie - uniemożliwiają właściwe odczytanie dowcipów wymagających dystansu do rzeczywistości.


Więcej: http://weekend.gazeta.pl/weekend/1,152121,23468995,bawi-cie-czarny-humor-mamy-dobra-wiadomosc.html


----------



## Exelcior

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Więcej: http://weekend.gazeta.pl/weekend/1,152121,23468995,bawi-cie-czarny-humor-mamy-dobra-wiadomosc.html


Akurat inteligencja i poczucie humoru u mnie jest ok, o tyle niektóre żarty są tylko sucharami. Tym spointujmy ten wątek


----------



## gacol

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Im wyżej ktoś wypadł w testach inteligencji, tym częściej uznawał okrutne żarty za zabawne
> 
> Więcej: http://weekend.gazeta.pl/weekend/1,152121,23468995,bawi-cie-czarny-humor-mamy-dobra-wiadomosc.html


Czyli teraz mogę wyjść poza gorset sucharów i wklejać dowcipy chamskie, rasistowskie, antysemickie etc bez ryzyka bana?


----------



## michuu

[Toruń] Biurowiec Neuca  proszę dodać tag: toruń, biurowiec


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Zgodnie z prośbą, tagi dodane.


----------



## jaco78

Czy tylko mi się forum sypie? Konkretnie nie wczytuje ikonek i avatarów.


----------



## ixs

transfer chyba oszczedzaja


----------



## r9999

Niechże w końcu ktoś posprząta wątek o CPL https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165614&page=232.


----------



## Jasq

*Wątek o CPL* - co najmniej ostatnie dwie strony nadają sie do gruntownego przeczyszczenia, koledzy sobie pofolgowali z polityką na niskim poziomie.


----------



## notdot

prośba o posprzątanie wątku o budowie zakopianki
od tego posta się zaczeło
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149263237&postcount=12349


----------



## Gatsby

Proszę o skasowanie

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2096701


----------



## mceurytos

Zdjęcia z mojej domeny nie wczytują się - wersja moblina wyświetla komunikat "blocked image".

np. http://images.ukleja.net/bsm01.jpg


----------



## 625

mceurytos said:


> Zdjęcia z mojej domeny nie wczytują się - wersja moblina wyświetla komunikat "blocked image".
> 
> np. http://images.ukleja.net/bsm01.jpg


To zmień domenę.


----------



## el nino

mceurytos said:


> Zdjęcia z mojej domeny nie wczytują się - wersja moblina wyświetla komunikat "blocked image".
> 
> np. http://images.ukleja.net/bsm01.jpg


Musisz mieć certyfikat SSL na serwerze i użyć adresu https://images.ukleja.net/bsm01.jpg by się wczytywały zdjęcia. Cała strona przeszła właśnie na połączenie szyfrowane


----------



## marcin.poznan

Polecam darmowe wygenerowanie certyfikatu SSL na stronie: https://letsencrypt.org/ - oprogramowanie zarządzania stroną powinno oferować jego instalację (automatyczną lub ręczną) albo trzeba poprosić jakiegoś znajomego admina o pomoc 

Ja tak właśnie zrobiłem dla mojej stronki, z której wrzucam fotki.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Z Let's Encrypt korzysta też SSC


----------



## marcin.poznan

No paczpan... 
Idą chłopaki po kosztach, jak widzę, a to nie wiem czy dobrze...


----------



## skejl

Możesz też skorzystać z https://images.weserv.nl/#quick-reference. Ale w Twoim przypadku zdecydowanie polecam zainstalować certyfikat SSL.



Code:


https://images.weserv.nl/?url=images.ukleja.net/bsm01.jpg


----------



## BlazD

Można skasować polityczne wtręty niedawno wskrzeszonego z briga w tym wątku?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1016075&page=33


----------



## skejl

Myślę sobie, że może warto dokleić post https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149316203&postcount=2323 (jak sobie radzić z obrazkami ze stron niewspierających HTTPS) do wątku o zamieszczaniu zdjęć dla początkujących?


----------



## potwo-or

Kolega miał prośbę w wątku, ale chyba lepiej tutaj:


rml- said:


> Nieśmiały wniosek o dodanie tagów - miast do wątku.
> 
> Niektórzy użytkownicy wertują forum po tagach i nie trafią tu inaczej (ja np. trafiłem teraz zupełnym przypadkiem).


warszawa, łódź, kraków, katowice, poznań, trójmiasto, gdańsk, gdynia, lublin, szczecin, wrocław


----------



## 19Dako20

chcialbym prosic o posprzatanie politycznych (lokalnych) wstawek w watku o Korei https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1263597&page=151

kazdy rozumie ze blazd uwaza PiS za idiotów, Trumpa równiez, ale trudno to sie czyta co post. 

caly watek stal sie jednym wielkim smietnikiem


----------



## LubiePiwo

Jezu, kiedy się nauczycie, że Blazd nigdy nie dostanie bana bo jedzie po PiS-ie, a to jest tutaj mile widziane. Czy to takie trudne? Polecam dodać go do ignore'a


----------



## Wilku88

19Dako20 said:


> chcialbym prosic o posprzatanie politycznych (lokalnych) wstawek w watku o Korei https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1263597&page=151
> 
> kazdy rozumie ze blazd uwaza PiS za idiotów, Trumpa równiez, ale trudno to sie czyta co post.
> 
> caly watek stal sie jednym wielkim smietnikiem


BlazD nie jest moim ulubieńcem, ale ośmielę się zauważyć, że pyskówkę Ty tam zacząłeś od swojej zaczepki.



19Dako20 said:


> Przekaz dnia, więc kopiuje i postuje nasz *BłądZ*...


----------



## 19Dako20

Wilku88 said:


> BlazD nie jest moim ulubieńcem, ale ośmielę się zauważyć, że pyskówkę Ty tam zacząłeś od swojej zaczepki.


napisalem o wyrzuceniu wpisów z wstawkami z polskiej polityki, ani to madre ani ciekawe. Czy wyzywanie od pisowski troli, kazdego, kto ma odmienne zdanie. Ilez mozna tolerowac takie zachowanie? Rozumiem zwykle pyskówki z blazem, z których nieraz czerpie zabawe (on zreszta rowniez), no ale wicie, rozumicie.


----------



## Marynata

Myślę, że za te brednie należy się nagroda.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149326667&postcount=5608


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Proszę o przywrócenie pełnej nazwy wątku czeskiego. Jak to teraz wygląda? Panowie, co Wy wyprawiacie?


----------



## dkzg

Ja wnoszę o starą nazwę wątku niemieckiego!


----------



## Exelcior

Marynata said:


> Myślę, że za te brednie należy się nagroda.
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149326667&postcount=5608


Wystarczy skasować te kocopoły i bez konsekwencji. Jak będzie dalej pisał to wtedy brig


----------



## Eurotram

Exelcior said:


> Wystarczy skasować te kocopoły i bez konsekwencji. Jak będzie dalej pisał to wtedy brig


OIDP to za mniejsze kocopoły bywały długotrwałe brigi czy nawet bany


----------



## Exelcior

@Eurotram
Odniosę się po piłkarsku. Masz 3 kary - ostrzeżenie od sędziego, żółta kartka (brig), czerwona kartka (ban). Na początek wystarczy to pierwsze


----------



## Eurotram

Exelcior said:


> @Eurotram
> Odniosę się po piłkarsku. Masz 3 kary - ostrzeżenie od sędziego, żółta kartka (brig), czerwona kartka (ban). Na początek wystarczy to pierwsze


To Ci po piłkarsku odpowiem: za brutalny faul od razu może być czerwona,nawet jak nie dostał wcześniej żadnego upomnienia


----------



## dkzg

Zwłaszcza, że to w zasadzie recydywa.


----------



## MichalJ

Napiszcie proszę komunikat dla użytkowników, żeby sobie *NIE WŁĄCZALI polskiej skórki forum*.

Posty napisane przy ustawionym polskim wyświetlają się prawidłowo tylko u tych, którzy też sobie ustawią polski. A wszyscy inni mają robaczki.


----------



## el nino

^^


el nino said:


> Skrypt poprawiający wyświetlanie polskich liter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://greasyfork.org/pl/scripts/369520-ssc-polish-letters


----------



## Exelcior

Ja mam skrypt angielskie ale powinno się przełączyć FPW na skrypt polski. Powinien być też z automatu skrypt rosyjski, dla rosyjskojęzycznych użytkowników.


----------



## skejl

^^ To jest zupełnie inny problem, Exelciorze. Oględnie mówiąc, wpisując tę samą treść sporządzisz innego posta w zależności od wybranego języka forum.


----------



## Kpc21

Przy ustawionym języku angielskim forum zamienia polskie znaki na encje HTML. Zazwyczaj zamienia, bo od czasu do czasu widuje się posty z nieprawidłowo wyświetlanymi polskimi znakami. Ale to rozwiązanie działa i działać będzie w sposób uniwersalny i bez względu na aktualnie używane kodowanie polskie znaki wyświetlać będzie poprawnie.

Przy ustawionym polskim zapisuje je bezpośrednio w kodowaniu ISO-8859-2. Które jeszcze kilka lat temu było takim ogólnie przyjętym standardem kodowania polskich znaków w Internecie (czasem trafiało się Windows-1250, bo tylko w takim potrafił zapisać plik Notatnik Windows), obecnie zostało ono jednak w dużej mierze wyparte przez Unicode. Które jest dużo mniej oszczędne, ale ma tak wielką pojemność, że w sumie cały czas dodawane są do niego różne znaki (ostatnio popularne stały się kodowane w Unicode "buźki" emoji), a w obecnych czasach nie ma aż takiej potrzeby oszczędzania przestrzeni dyskowej i transferu danych, jak kiedyś.

Niestety forum przy ustawionym języku angielskim korzysta z kodowania ISO-8859-1. Które w ogóle nie zawiera większości polskich znaków, poza bodaj ó. Więc zamiast znaków zapisanych w ISO-8859-2, wychodzą krzaczki...

Kiedyś dałoby się to doraźnie rozwiązać przełączając po prostu kodowanie w przeglądarce. Ale przełączanie kodowania, w jakim wyświetlana jest strona, już jakiś czas temu przestało być podstawową funkcją oferowaną w przeglądarkach internetowych... Głupota moim zdaniem, ale co poradzić. A nawet tak znienawidzony IE6 taką opcję miał.


----------



## bartek76

Kpc21 said:


> Przy ustawionym języku angielskim forum zamienia polskie znaki na encje HTML. Zazwyczaj zamienia, bo od czasu do czasu widuje się posty z nieprawidłowo wyświetlanymi polskimi znakami.



Zamienia jeśli w trakcie pisania posta zostaniesz wylogowany, wtedy zwykłe kopiuj-wklej kończy się krzaczkami w miejsce polskich znaków.
Rozwiązaniem jest albo nie dopuszczenie do wylogowania albo bo kopiuj cofnięcie się wstecz do poziomu pisania nowego posta i wtedy zrobienie wklej.


----------



## ixs

mowilem, ze te polskie znaki to tylko problem. No, "ł" sie czasem przydaje.


----------



## herrrabarbar

A ja myślałem, że z lenistwa tych znaków nie używasz...teraz to ma sens.
Ale tak, dobrze byłoby napisać o robieniu łaski tak, by nikt nie pomyślał inaczej.


----------



## Virgileq

Jeszcze nikomu się w powodu tego przejęzyczenia krzywda nie stała.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Użytkownik ewidentnie pomylił SSC z TVP Info:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149560719&postcount=4772


----------



## Asinus

Adolf Warski said:


> Użytkownik ewidentnie pomylił SSC z TVP Info:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149560719&postcount=4772


Monarchi - 10 dni briga.


----------



## michuu

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na [Toruń] Kompleks Lux Veritatis [Elektrownia, Muzeum "Pamięć i Tożsamość"]


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Tytuł wątku zaktualizowany


----------



## Hekus

^^ W takim razie ja zgłaszam uwagę do zmiany. Zamiast [Toruń] Kompleks Lux Veritatis [Elektrownia, Muzeum "Pamięć i Tożsamość"] proszę nadać tytuł [Toruń] Kompleks Lux Veritatis [*Ciepłownia geotermalna*, Muzeum "Pamięć i Tożsamość"]. Z produkcją energii elektrycznej inwestycja nie będzie miała wiele wspólnego, będzie tam wydobywana energia cieplna ze źródeł geotermalnych.


----------



## Crack

Cześć Wam,

Chciałbym zapytać, czy byłaby możliwość utworzenia działów "Architektura" i "Urbanistyka" zamiast jednego, wspólnego?

Codziennie staram się wyszukać nowe posty czy wiadomości dotyczące urbanistyki, a w tym dziale "Architektura" jest niezły bałagan.

Proszę, zróbcie z tym porządek.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.


----------



## ixs

eeeeee, na tyle ten wspolny dzial niemrawy (mam wrazenie, ze coraz bardziej) ze nie ma sensu tego dodatkowo dzielic.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Poza tym, dużo rzeczy jednak się miesza i tematy dotyczą często zarówno architektury, jak i urbanistyki.


----------



## Piotrek-Krk

ixs said:


> eeeeee, na tyle ten wspolny dzial niemrawy (mam wrazenie, ze coraz bardziej) ze nie ma sensu tego dodatkowo dzielic.


Trzeba jeszcze bardziej upolitycznić forum, dorzucić jeszcze pare wątków do klejenia śmiesznych obrazków i jeszcze pilniej promować wszelakie lewactwo (łącznie z rezygnacją ze stosowania polskich znaków, bo to "tylko problem") - to by na pewno rozruszało części merytoryczne :dunno:


----------



## dkzg

Piotrek-Krk said:


> Trzeba jeszcze bardziej upolitycznić forum, dorzucić jeszcze pare wątków do klejenia śmiesznych obrazków i jeszcze pilniej *promować wszelakie lewactwo* (łącznie z rezygnacją ze stosowania polskich znaków, bo to "tylko problem") - to by na pewno rozruszało części merytoryczne :dunno:


Za to pogrubione to powinieneś dostać briga.


----------



## Kpc21

Piotrek-Krk said:


> Trzeba jeszcze bardziej upolitycznić forum, dorzucić jeszcze pare wątków do klejenia śmiesznych obrazków i jeszcze pilniej promować wszelakie lewactwo (łącznie z rezygnacją ze stosowania polskich znaków, bo to "tylko problem") - to by na pewno rozruszało części merytoryczne :dunno:


I nie wiem, kto tu postuluje niekorzystanie z polskich znaków. Raczej wszyscy korzystają, a jeśli ktoś zwraca uwagę, to na to, by nie korzystać z polskiej wersji interfejsu forum, bo ona jest wadliwa i sprawia, że polskie znaki nie wyświetlają się prawidłowo.

Więc jest wręcz przeciwnie, niż ty twierdzisz.


----------



## ixs

Piotrek-Krk said:


> Trzeba jeszcze bardziej upolitycznić forum, dorzucić jeszcze pare wątków do klejenia śmiesznych obrazków i *jeszcze pilniej promować wszelakie lewactwo* (łącznie z rezygnacją ze stosowania polskich znaków, bo to "tylko problem") - to by na pewno rozruszało części merytoryczne :dunno:


lewactwo... icard:

no bo tak ...prawicowo zorientowana 'elita intelektualna' zapewne rozruszalby dzialy merytoryczne. 
Szczegolnie wlasnie tematy urbanistyczne by rozkwitly na skutek naplywu swiezej 'mysli' spod znaku wincej parkingow i autostrad w miescie, albo mundrosci ktore mialem okazje czytac przy okazji tej ustawy o wylaczeniiu gruntow pod mieszkanie+ spod planow zagospodarowania.

Oj tak, wincej nam takiego onetu potrzeba.


----------



## Kpc21

Można mieć poglądy lewicowe lub prawicowe, jednak używanie pojęć takich jak "lewactwo" to faktycznie bardziej już poziom Onetu...


----------



## Exelcior

@ixs
Nie cała prawicowa część sceny politycznej i społecznej to Korwin i jego szalone pomysły zastąpienia tramwajów, metra, pociągów przez kolejną porcję samochodów :nuts:


----------



## pmaciej7

Piotrek-Krk said:


> *Trzeba jeszcze bardziej upolitycznić forum*, dorzucić jeszcze pare wątków do klejenia śmiesznych obrazków i *jeszcze pilniej promować wszelakie lewactwo* (łącznie z rezygnacją ze stosowania polskich znaków, bo to "tylko problem") - to by na pewno rozruszało części merytoryczne :dunno:


Nie ma obowiązku pisania na Skyscrapercity. Jeśli ci się forum z jakiegokolwiek powodu nie podoba, to nie musisz tu przychodzić.

A za tego typu wrzutki masz 30 dni.


----------



## demoos

Z gosciem mi nie po drodze, ale 7 dni bana (zamiast 30 briga) uwazam za lepsze rozwiazanie


----------



## PiotrG

To tak nie działa, najpierw 7 dni bana, a później 30 briga na resocjalizację :troll:


----------



## rince1

ixs said:


> no bo tak ...prawicowo zorientowana 'elita intelektualna' zapewne rozruszalby dzialy merytoryczne.


Ostatni wątek który w dziale urbanistycznym trzyma się żywy i podryguje w rytm transstechno, to 100 lat planowania. I jest on przez dużą część prawicowej elity tego forum bojkotowany jako propaganda, ojkofobia i szkalowanie Narodu Polskiego.


----------



## BlazD

^^



Angulo said:


> Wątek 100 lat planowania to nic innego jak obrzydliwe plucie na swój własny kraj i krytykowanie absolutnie wszystkiego. Nie mam zamiaru tej propagandy oglądać.


----------



## ixs

XD
Ale Angulo sie nie liczy, to jest troll mistrz 

Ja z kolei, ostatnio to tylko zahaczam o 100 lat planowania - wystarcza mi to co widze na codzien i nie chce sie dodatkowo dolowac, jakos wole watki pozytywne.


----------



## Beck's

Ja tak samo, burdel przestrzenny widzę na co dzien, więc chce od niego na forum odpoczac

Ewentualnie idę sobie na stare miasto:cheers:


----------



## Zegarkowy

Wniosek formalny: czy można ten wątek o "radomskim lotnisku" przenieść do hydeparku (w jakiś teorie spiskowe podłączyć, czas na śmiech czy inne polityczne heheszki) bo z merytorycznością to niewiele ma on wspólnego.


----------



## Din Sevenn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730437&page=56
można jakoś posprzątać 2 ostatnie strony? Dyskusja z River Tower przeszła na Most Uniwersytecki, potem zdaje się na mundial, a potem na psychiatrię.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## -PePe-

Zegarkowy said:


> Wniosek formalny: czy można ten wątek o "radomskim lotnisku" przenieść do hydeparku (w jakiś teorie spiskowe podłączyć, czas na śmiech czy inne polityczne heheszki) bo z merytorycznością to niewiele ma on wspólnego.


Zamiast przenosić go do hydeparku proponowałbym przypomnieć niektórym zapędzonym uczestnikom dyskusji, że wątek jest poświęcony rozbudowie lotniska. Nie sensowności inwestycji PPLu, czy wyższości Modlina, czy ostatnio Piastowa nad Sadkowem - do czego jest inny wątek. Wszelkie dywagacje niedotyczące obecnego etapu inwestycji (dzierżawa terenów od Gminy, ogłoszenie upadłości i przejęcie Spółki, pozwolenia na budowę, przetargi itd.) to zwykły offtop, który nota bene, w tym wątku ciągnie się już od tysięcy istniejących i tych wykasowanych przez moderatora postów. Dlatego wnoszę o upomnienie osób, które notorycznie nie stosują się do tematu wątku i dopisanie do tytułu konkretnie [Radom] Port Lotniczy [off-topic, spamowanie, *sens istnienia* = brig].


----------



## Maciek Lublin

^^
Zwracam delikatnie uwagę, że ten wątek zgodnie z jego nazwą:
[Radom] Port Lotniczy [off-topic, spamowanie = brig] 

i Twoim pierwszym postem:



-PePe- said:


> Tak jak w tytule wątek poświęcony ogólnym dyskusjom, nowym połączeniom, statystykom, przewoźnikom, promocji i wszystkim tym co nie dotyczy bezpośrednio inwestycji w infrastrukturę, rozbudowę Portu Lotniczego i lotniska w ogóle.


jeśli mielibyśmy się trzymać na "sztywno" powinien zostać zwyczajnie *ZAMKNIĘTY*.
Na ten moment de facto nie ma funkcjonującego Portu Lotniczego, a za kilka dni/tygodni dojdzie do złożenia wniosku o jego upadłość likwidacyjną. Trudno w takim stanie rzeczy pisać o połączeniach, siatce czy statystyce...


----------



## TETA

Maciek Lublin said:


> ^^
> Zwracam delikatnie uwagę, że ten wątek zgodnie z jego nazwą:
> [Radom] Port Lotniczy [off-topic, spamowanie = brig]
> 
> i Twoim pierwszym postem:
> 
> 
> 
> jeśli mielibyśmy się trzymać na "sztywno" powinien zostać zwyczajnie *ZAMKNIĘTY*.
> Na ten moment de facto nie ma funkcjonującego Portu Lotniczego, a za kilka dni/tygodni dojdzie do złożenia wniosku o jego upadłość likwidacyjną. Trudno w takim stanie rzeczy pisać o połączeniach, siatce czy statystyce...


Wolne żarty. Lada moment rusza wielka inwestycja, właściwie nie ma tygodnia bez ważnej informacji a Ty chcesz go zamykać?? Ja wiem, że nie możesz znieść swojego wywalenia z owego wątku, ale nie kompromituj się. Aha - są na świecie rzeczy bardziej wartościowe do robienia niż śledzenie wątku o Sadkowie 24/7 i klikanie w polubienia nawet najbardziej idiotycznych postów byle tylko dowalały lotnisku. I to kilka minut po napisaniu :lol:


----------



## Maciek Lublin

TETA said:


> Wolne żarty. Lada moment rusza wielka inwestycja, właściwie nie ma tygodnia bez ważnej informacji a Ty chcesz go zamykać?? Ja wiem, że nie możesz znieść swojego wywalenia z owego wątku, ale nie kompromituj się. Aha - są na świecie rzeczy bardziej wartościowe do robienia niż śledzenie wątku o Sadkowie 24/7 i klikanie w polubienia nawet najbardziej idiotycznych postów byle tylko dowalały lotnisku. I to kilka minut po napisaniu :lol:


Człowieku czytaj ze zrozumieniem, także to co piszą Twoi koledzy z miasta w swoich wpisach.

Ten watek miał służyć *dyskusji na temat działalności Portu Lotniczego *- m.in. siatce i statystykom. Portu NIE MA i nie będzie przynajmniej przez dwa lata o ile kiełbasa wyborcza nie będzie tylko kiełbasą wyborczą.

To, że ma się coś budować i zapadają takie czy nie inne decyzje odnośnie TOTALNIE nowego Portu lotniczego z innym inwestorem, przeznaczeniem i skalą działania niż dotychczas, w miejscu TRUPA (Portu Regionalnego prowadzonego przez miasto) powinno oznaczać, że wszelkie informacje w tym zakresie powinny się znajdować w oddzielnym wątku o budowie/ powstawaniu inwestycji.
Tak wiec cały ten wątek [Radom] Port Lotniczy [off-topic, spamowanie = brig] jest już od dłuższego czasu fikcją pielęgnowaną i karmioną zarówno przez ludzi z kraju jak i z Radomia.


----------



## Exelcior

@Teta, @Maciek z Lublina
Panowie, odpuśćcie. Ewentualnie polecam zakup:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AapKpfGF0fE


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Klimbert said:


> To było dzielone właśnie po to, aby w jednym wątku był cały off top a w drugim fakty o rozbudowie lotniska. I to teraz ma sens, niech tutaj piszą o sensie istnienia portu a tamten temat zostawmy typowo pod tematy dot. rozbudowy, przejęcie itd.


I to jest właśnie rozsądny głos od kogoś z Radomia.


----------



## -PePe-

Nie wiem dokładnie co pisze Maciek, bo mam go w ignorze, ale niech każdy lubi posty jakie mu pasuje. A jak moderatorzy uznają, że trzeba zamknąć wątek [Radom] Port Lotniczy [off-topic, spamowanie = brig] dla uspokojenia atmosfery, to spokojnie można go na jakiś czas zamknąć, bo żadnych połączeń nie ma. Z drugiej strony dopiero co była informacja o rozmowach z przewoźnikami, co jak najbardziej odpowiada tematowi wątku. Upadłość nie ma tu nic do rzeczy, bo jak dobrze wiadomo jest to tylko zabieg prawniczy umożliwiający przejęcie majątku portu, który należy do miasta, przez PPL bez łamania prawa unijnego. Jeżeli już w tym wątku ma pozostać tematyka totalnie ogólna, łącznie z likwidacją portu/sensem istnienia, to należałoby dać taki tytuł:

[Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków - wątek ogólny

ja bym był zwolennikiem rozwiązania, żeby o sensie istnienia poszczególnych portów rozmawiać tylko w kontekście całej siatki lotnisk, czyli w wątku o przyszłości portów lotniczych, a ten nazwać tak, żeby tego ciśnienia między niektórymi użytkownikami nie pompować:

[Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków - połączenia, statystyki i inne informacje [sens istnienia=brig]

W myśl tych zmian, w drugim wątku poświęconym samej inwestycji poprawić tytuł na:

[Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków - rozbudowa i inwestycje [off-topic=brig]


----------



## zbieraj

Arcytekton znowu sam ze sobą rozmawia w jego międzynarodowym wątku  (jego nowe konto, z jego drugim nowym kontem w kolejności od teraz). I sam sobie wzajemnie (jak zawsze) polubia wypowiedzi . No dobra, to może jednak ten ban mu się należy?


----------



## chauffeur

^^
Kurde, on się nawet z tym nie kryje:



Robert Maciejowski said:


> Dawno tu mnie nie było po banowaniu do dziś nie wiem za co?


----------



## BlazD

chauffeur said:


> ^^
> Kurde, on się nawet z tym nie kryje:


10 dni temu prosiłem o bana dla niego za multikonto właśnie:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149566771&postcount=16752


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ Koniec jego kariery w tym wcieleniu właśnie nastąpił.


----------



## zbieraj

Zostało jego drugie (aktywne, bo łącznie miał już kilkanaście) konto 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143639273&postcount=71


----------



## jutlandzki

del


----------



## Kpc21

Tymczasem ze względu na przejście na HTTPS... jeden z polskich użytkowników obraził się na forum:



Pstrykacz said:


> @Kpc21 - you are right.
> I well know purposes of using encryption for traffic in the internet.
> First, Is the https really needed for forums like skyscrapercity.com? not sure. Many people do the same , but because of google ranks only.
> Second, what is the possible security impact of links embedded in the forum posts leading to image files (https://*.jpg)? - this is the real issue which affect people like me
> 
> But anyway - SC it not my deal.
> 
> What I really not able to accept that someone decides to destroy many years of work of people like me who are involved in the creation of content for this forum, I mean which contributed in the global success of skyscrapercity.com.
> 
> >By the way - what hosting provider do you use?
> The trafic generated by SC was constanly growing.
> Recently it was about 10GB per day.
> So in this case the WEB provider was choosen by me considering required parameters and cost for me.
> 
> I decided to stop my researches how to implement certs.
> - *the behavior of the SC administrators makes me not willing to participate in this forum any longer*.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Przecież nikt nikomu nie nakazuje uczestnictwa w forum; )


----------



## Iwan

Gosc ma racje. Ktos sie napracowal wrzucajac tutaj rozne ciekawe materialy, a nasza administracja jednym ruchem spowodowala, ze praktycznie wszystkie wrzucone do tej pory materialy przestaly dzialac. Co z tego, ze dosc szybko wykonalem upgrade serwera zeby obslugiwal certyfikaty, jezeli we wszystkich starych postach mam odnosnik do zdjec w formie http://

Mam teraz poprawiac wszystko? Zapomnij - zmienilem w kilku wazniejszych postach, a na reszte nie mam czasu.


----------



## skejl

Iwan said:


> Gosc ma racje. Ktos sie napracowal wrzucajac tutaj rozne ciekawe materialy, a nasza administracja jednym ruchem spowodowala, ze praktycznie wszystkie wrzucone do tej pory materialy przestaly dzialac. Co z tego, ze dosc szybko wykonalem upgrade serwera zeby obslugiwal certyfikaty, jezeli we wszystkich starych postach mam odnosnik do zdjec w formie http://[/U]
> 
> Mam teraz poprawiac wszystko? Zapomnij - zmienilem w kilku wazniejszych postach, a na reszte nie mam czasu.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Odnośnie tego jednego punktu, spora część przeglądarek spróbuje w tej sytuacji wykonać zapytanie https, mimo że odnośnik sugeruje inaczej. Inna sprawa, że zmianę dało się lepiej przygotować.


----------



## MichalJ

Wydaje mi się, że wszystkie nowoczesne przeglądarki (FF, Chrome, Opera, nowsze wersje Safari i Edge) pobiorą po https.

Z kolei IE pobierze po http i też wyświetli.

Podsumowując - jeśli serwer podaje ten sam obrazek po http i https to - *bez zmian w treści postów* - powinno działać w zasadzie każdemu.


----------



## skejl

Uzupełnię dla jasności:

1. Jeśli serwer podaje ten sam obrazek po http i https
LUB
2. Jeśli serwer podaje obrazek po https, a na żądania po http odpowiada przekierowaniem na https

to — bez zmian w treści postów — powinno działać w zasadzie każdemu.


----------



## kaspric

Czy mogę prosić jakiegoś moda o zmianę nazwy wątku
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=149962079
na
[Daleki Wschód] Kasprica wątek cykliczny - Japonia 2016

z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Poprawione zgodnie z prośbą


----------



## el nino

Kolega niestety słownictwo ma zawsze nie za wysokich lotów, ale moim w tym poście to już zdecydowanie odjechał: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149990805&postcount=6842


----------



## el nino

el nino said:


> Kolega niestety słownictwo ma zawsze nie za wysokich lotów, ale moim w tym poście to już zdecydowanie odjechał: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149990805&postcount=6842


Czyli rozumiem iż poniższe jest tolerowane na tym forum:


> Ehhh... szmaciarstwo z kamerami się szerzy.


:applause:


----------



## michuu

Prosze o zmianę nazwy wątku na :

 [Toruń] Stadion piłkarski - Elany Toruń

Dodać tag: toruń, stadion


----------



## Czifo

W wątku o Locie powstały już dwie forumowe podkomisje badania zdarzeń lotniczych. A im dalej idą w las tym są dalej od jednego stanowiska...


----------



## MichalJ

I której podkomisji chciałbyś zamknąć usta?

Dyskusja jest na temat i jak na internet bardzo rzeczowa.


----------



## Czifo

To chyba nie dotarłeś do ostatniej strony.


----------



## 625

Czifo said:


> To chyba nie dotarłeś do ostatniej strony.


Ciężko dotrzeć bez linka.


----------



## MichalJ

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243657

No rzeczywiście user macieii trochę popłynął, ale obiecał więcej nie pisać, więc chyba problem rozwiązany?


----------



## Luki_SL

michuu said:


> Prosze o zmianę nazwy wątku na :
> 
> [Toruń] Stadion piłkarski - Elany Toruń
> 
> Dodać tag: toruń, stadion


Tagi dodane / nazwa zmieniona.


----------



## skejl

Czy istnienie tagu „cracow” ma jakikolwiek sens? Myślę, że tylko nieudolnie dubluje on „kraków”, będąc jego podzbiorem nieopartym na jakichkolwiek widocznych kryteriach, o rząd wielkości mniej liczebnym. IMHO do likwidacji póki nieduży.


----------



## Wojti

Przepraszam ale nie wiedziałem w którym wątku zapytać. Jaka jest nazwa aktualnej czcionki naszego forum ?









Chciałem coś napisać tym drukiem a mam trochę wątpliwości.


----------



## 625

Wojti said:


> Przepraszam ale nie wiedziałem w którym wątku zapytać. Jaka jest nazwa aktualnej czcionki naszego forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chciałem coś napisać tym drukiem a mam trochę wątpliwości.


SIW:

https://xl.skyscrapercity.com/tmp/skyscrapercity_logo_presentation.pdf


----------



## jaco78

Coś forum dziś szwankuje bo w niektórych wątkach zjada/nie wyświetla ostatnich postów.


----------



## herrrabarbar

Ba, całą stronę potrafi zjeść.


----------



## demoos

trzeba kilka pustych postow napisac i sie odblokuje


----------



## adam81w

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634424&page=59
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634424&page=58

Prosze o interwencje w tym watku. Watek o budowie a króluje polityka. Do wycięcia wszystko od wpisu Urbanisty. Trzy dni to wisi i nikt tego nie widzi? Albo udaje, że nie widzi.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Za co michal90 ma bana? To tylko ban czasowy?


----------



## pmaciej7

3 dni, ale nie wiem za co.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Już myślałem, że na stałe ;] Dzięki za info.


----------



## Asinus

Za ad personam i wojnę edycyjną z moderatorem. Po przejrzeniu kartoteki początkowe 3 dni briga przedłużyłem do 3 tygodni bana. Ponieważ był to już 13 brig w karierze. Za 14 razem będzie prawdopodobnie już ban na stałe za całokształt.


----------



## Asinus

jaco78 said:


> Coś forum dziś szwankuje bo w niektórych wątkach zjada/nie wyświetla ostatnich postów.


Kiedyś znalazłem przypadkiem skuteczną metodę na naprawienie tego błędu, polegającego na tym, że nie da się wejść na ostatnią stronę wątku. Moderator musi skasować jednego lub parę postów w wątku dotkniętym tym błędem. Jakiekolwiek posty, bo i tak zaraz można je z powrotem przywrócić. Po takiej operacji ostatnia strona zaczyna już działać.


----------



## MichalJ

Asinus said:


> wojnę edycyjną z moderatorem. (...) Ponieważ był to już 13 brig w karierze.


W jakim wątku tak się popisywał? W ogóle go nie znam z takiej strony...


----------



## Asinus

Za działalność w jakich wątkach miał brigi? Różnych. Zakładka infractions w profilu informuje o wątkach od inwestycji po Klub Forum. 13 brigów od 4 różnych moderatorów.


----------



## Kpc21

Asinus said:


> Kiedyś znalazłem przypadkiem skuteczną metodę na naprawienie tego błędu, polegającego na tym, że nie da się wejść na ostatnią stronę wątku. Moderator musi skasować jednego lub parę postów w wątku dotkniętym tym błędem. Jakiekolwiek posty, bo i tak zaraz można je z powrotem przywrócić. Po takiej operacji ostatnia strona zaczyna już działać.


W międzynarodowym wątku do zgłaszania błędów to właśnie polecają:



UNIT-er said:


> The best way to solve the last page(s) not visible issue is to inform the local moderators.
> They should delete and undelete a post within the troublesome threads to force the system to recalculate those threads.
> This will make the last page(s) visible again.


Czyli najlepiej chyba zgłaszać takie przypadki w księdze danego działu i wychodzić z założenia, że moderator będzie wiedział, co zrobić.


----------



## Zyzio

Asinus said:


> 13 brigów od 4 różnych moderatorów.





:nuts:


----------



## Luki_SL

Kpc21 said:


> W międzynarodowym wątku do zgłaszania błędów to właśnie polecają:
> 
> 
> 
> Czyli najlepiej chyba zgłaszać takie przypadki w księdze danego działu i wychodzić z założenia, że moderator będzie wiedział, co zrobić.



Najlepiej. Moderatorzy znają inne sposoby, niż kasowanie "del", które ktoś nabił, aby przejść na kolejną stronę


----------



## Kpc21

Tylko dele działają od razu, na moderatora trzeba poczekać. Pewnie dlatego niektórzy się na to decydują (+ niewiedza).


----------



## skejl

Dotąd wszystkim polecałem „dele”. O istnieniu drugiego sposobu dowiedziałem się dopiero wczoraj z wpisu UNIT-era. Ale racja, „dele” mają tę wadę, że mogą zostać i wtedy robi się mały śmietnik.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=370385&page=3

tag
*katowice*


----------



## victorek

czemu ktoś usunął mi post z wątku o mundialu w którym wkleiłem flagi zwycięskich krajów w MŚ z ostatnich kilkunastu lat?

Podobnie wcześniej ktoś usunął mi post z wątku o KDP gdy spytałem o długość odcinków trakcji przystosowanej do >= 200km/h przy bublowatym pendolino

WHAAAAT ?


----------



## dkzg

Na to drugie pytanie dostałeś odpowiedź od moderatora w wątku.


----------



## Wilku88

victorek said:


> czemu ktoś usunął mi post z wątku o mundialu w którym wkleiłem flagi zwycięskich krajów w MŚ z ostatnich kilkunastu lat?
> 
> Podobnie wcześniej ktoś usunął mi post z wątku o KDP gdy spytałem o długość odcinków trakcji przystosowanej do >= 200km/h przy bublowatym pendolino
> 
> WHAAAAT ?


Przecież dostałeś odpowiedź w rzeczonym wątku. A gadanie, że pendolino to bubel to niezła januszerka. Przy całej mojej sympatii do Ciebie.



lodzer.m said:


> Zapomniałeś dodać, że nazwałeś ten pociąg "bublem", w żaden sposób tego nie uzasadniając, co było taaakie merytoryczne. Bardzo merytoryczne jest też zadawanie sarkastycznego (w Twoim przekonaniu) pytania o osiąganą przez Pendolino na CMK prędkość, gdy informację o tym, że jeździ 200 km/h, a trwają przygotowania do podniesienia tej prędkości do 220 km/h, można znaleźć bez trudu. Zatem - kolejny Twój post do usunięcia.
> 
> _Pozdrawiam,
> moderator_


----------



## Michał Ch.

Skasowałem, bo jedno i drugie to zwykłe prostactwo i trollerka.


----------



## victorek

No to czekam na wyjaśnienie co jest prostackiego i trolingiem w dochodzeniu czy pendolino dalej jej bublem tak jak byl w chwili otwarcia czy moze juz przestal ?

To samo odnosnie co jest prostackiego i trollingowego we wklejeniu bialej flagi jako francuskiej, nawiązujac do stereotypu panującego od II WW.

Zarzucanie trolingu wobec kazdej opini/pytania, ktore ci sie nie podoba jest śmieszne
Zarzucanie prostactwa to już w ogóle jakiś zaowalowany wymysł.

Trolling.... dobre


----------



## Wilku88

victorek said:


> No to czekam na wyjaśnienie co jest prostackiego i trolingiem w dochodzeniu czy pendolino dalej jej bublem tak jak byl w chwili otwarcia czy moze juz przestal ?


To może przyjdź do odpowiedniego wątku, nie tutaj. Czemu miałby być bublem? Nie wiem jak w takim razie nazwać polskiego Darta. Ale na kontynuację zapraszam już nie tutaj.


----------



## victorek

Co ma dart do pendolino skoro dart nie jest traktowany jako KDP ? Przypominam, że to był wątek o KDP. Jak dla mnie możesz nazywać Darta bublem, mi to nie przeszkadza. Nie zmienia to faktu, że projekt PENDOLINO w chwili otwarcia był bublem.. reklamowanym jako KDP co dopiero było trollingiem....


Niepoważne jest, że moderator w tak błachej sprawie nie ma chłodnego osądu i na mnie skacze wyzywając od prostaków i trolii.... Moderator..... bo coś jest niezgodne z jego wizją świata jak zgaduje.

Nie było tam ani trollingu ani treści obraźliwych dla nikogo i nie powinno być usuwane....a już na pewno nie miało formy prostackiej.

No świetnie.

W sumie nawet nie łudzę się o racjonalne podejście.... skoro taką ideologie dorabia się do zwykłych postów.

EOT


----------



## bartek76

Napisz jeszcze ze fhancuskie czolgi maja cztery biegi wsteczne i jeden do przodu


----------



## Jan Mocny

Jakiś typ od faszystów wyzywa
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=150444085&postcount=274


----------



## michael_siberia

Prawda w oczy kole?


----------



## victorek

Poglądy faszystowskie i komunistyczne podobno są penalizowane w tym kraju. Zgłoś zawiadomienie do prokuratury zatem. Jeśli masz racje, zrobisz dobry uczynek dla społeczeństwa.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

w tym już nie są


----------



## pmaciej7

victorek said:


> Poglądy faszystowskie i komunistyczne podobno są penalizowane w tym kraju.


Owszem są. Dlatego na forum faszystów wyśmiewamy i banujemy.


----------



## Virgileq

Podobno.


----------



## Jan Mocny

michael_siberia said:


> Prawda w oczy kole?


 No dobra, wygłupiłeß się, po co teraz drugi raz?


----------



## kaspric

Wiem, że nie minął chyba miesiąc od poprzedniej prośby, ale jakby dobry moderator zmienił w nazwie mojego wątku 2016 na 2017 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730598

Dziękuję 

ok.AA.


----------



## Muczi

Din Sevenn said:


> DOKŁADNIE! Na pohybel idiotom! Niestety, ci ludzie mają prawa wyborcze i potem wygrywa wybory takie barachło jak obecnie rządzące. Bo tych idiotów jest niestety w Polsce jeszcze całe mnóstwo i niestety, demografia nie załatwi sprawy, bo wielu ludzi z poprzednich pokoleń nauczyło się żyć w normalnym kraju, na zasadach europejskich, za to wielu młodych idiotyzm wyssało z mlekiem świni-matki. To dzięki nim rządzi obecna dyktatura.
> 
> Długo było jako-tako, bo klasa niepiśmienna nie chodziła na wybory i nie śmiała otworzyć gęby by wyrazić swoje "poglądy". Naziole zawsze stanowili 0,2% i teraz też tak jest, ale idioci dorwali się do mikrofonu, który zapluwają do zardzewienia.
> 
> I nagle wylaźli na powierzchnię różni antyszczepionkowcy, patrioci wyklęci itp. i w przestrzeni publicznej debaty dano im równe prawa na zasadzie faktów dokonanych.
> 
> Większość społeczeństwa, nawet jeśli to tylko 67% jest już normalna. Ale wystarczy margines, który robi dużo szumu, a już klimat jest zepsuty. Do tego błędy poprzednich ekip rządzących czy skutki uboczne polityki III RP typu umowy śmieciowe itp. i mamy wygraną groźnych szaleńców, którzy zniszczą wszystko.
> 
> I znów będziemy smutni, wiecznie nadąsani, groźni i patrzący wilkiem. Znów będziemy 'załatwiać' i 'kombinować'. Znów całość będzie potrzebowała być pod twardą ręką (butem) władzy i oczywiście Świętego I Najlepszego Na Wszystko Kościoła Katolickiego.
> 
> Znów staniemy się typowymi "polaczkami". Czy Polacy tacy są? NIE! Ale jakże łatwo do tego znów doprowadzić.


Wątek [Statystyki] PKB i inne dane ekonomiczne

PS Widzę, że w dalszej części, wątek jest jeszcze bardziej zaśmiecony. Proszę o przeczyszczenie i upomnienie, to nie PHP...


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ekonomia, biznes i *polityka*. Taka tam, domorosła analiza genezy sytuacji w kraju, mieści się w ramach. Z resztą, z czego ja się tłumaczę.


----------



## Muczi

To jest nazwa pod-forum, w którego skład wchodzą wątki polityczne. Temat dotyczy danych statystycznych i ludzie wchodzą tam, aby czytać posty na ten temat. Wylewając polityczne szambo, psujecie takie wątki... Oczywiście moderacja nie reaguje, ale jakby przyszły korwiny albo pisowcy ze swoimi pomyjami, to zaraz poleciałyby posty do kasacji, albo brigi hno: 
Coraz gorzej z forum.


----------



## -PePe-

Do wykasowania:



MaciekMaciek said:


> W Radomiu to już niestety standard, zapytasz ,powiesz coś nie tak to zaraz wyskakują z ryjem lub z pięściami.hno:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=150570583#post150570583


----------



## Zegarkowy

^^Dlaczego? Bo ktoś niewygodną prawdę napisał?


----------



## 625

Zegarkowy said:


> ^^Dlaczego? Bo ktoś niewygodną prawdę napisał?


Pytałem o drogę w Radomiu 3 dresów i byli grzeczni. Masz ostrzeżenie za kłamstwo.


----------



## Zegarkowy

625 said:


> Pytałem o drogę w Radomie 3 dresów i byli grzeczni. Masz ostrzeżenie za kłamstwo.


 "w Radomiu"


----------



## herrrabarbar

Trafił 625 na dresów w Radomie,
licząc, że pomogą wskazać mu drogę.
Ci pomocy użyczyli,
a odchodząc, poprosili
by ich nie łączyć z prawdziwym Radomiem.


----------



## Eurotram

Zegarkowy said:


> "w Radomiu"


Nie czepiaj się 625; na pewno mu chodziło o ten Radom koło Bydgoszcza, a nie o dawne miasto wojewódzkie


----------



## Maciek Lublin

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=150582529&postcount=3056

Rozumiem że ten wpis który nie mieści się w temacie wątku będący jednocześnie elementem city vs city zgodnie z ostrzeżeniem w opisie wątku zasługuje na briga?


----------



## Estymator

Rafciooo77 said:


> Chciałbym przypomnieć, że pierwszy Misiewicz III RP vel Polski Macron kończy właśnie swoją przygodę z polityką w stylu Palikota, przemycając na teren sejmu w bagażniku swojego auta awanturników i zwykłych wandali, który wiódł dostatnie życie zasiadając dzięki koneksjom w radach nadzorczych przedsiębiorstw zależnych od spółek skarbu państwa, a któremu wedle tego co powiedział towarzysz Balcerowicz ego blokuje mózg...
> 
> Wracając do meritum, czy nie jest znamienne, że najwięksi oponenci budowy nowego lotniska dla Warszawy tak naprawdę przez ostatnich wiele lat mieli realny wpływ na Polskę, Warszawę czy Okęcie i skutecznie zablokowali jego rozwój przez brak jego rozbudowy czy zgodę na S8 w obecnym śladzie?


Kolejny protagonista w wątku o CPK jedzie politycznym jadem. Zresztą tradycyjnie tak się kończy każda dłuższa wymiana argumentów w tym wątku.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Czy ktoś może uspokoić Warskiego? Ten troll spamuje polityką w wątkach, i żeby chociaż miało to jakiś sens, to rozumiem, ale co np. ten post wnosi to wątku [Statystyki] PKB i inne dane ekonomiczne?


Adolf Warski said:


> Kaczyński: Polska będzie jak Turcja
> 
> https://www.wprost.pl/kraj/451487/K...-Turcja-Ale-najpierw-zmiana-wladz-i-elit.html
> 
> "Polska bowiem musi umieć reprezentować interesy innych krajów regionu, ale bez narzucania przywództwa, prowadzić aktywną politykę kulturalną i wzmacniać armię. "
> 
> :lol:
> 
> "Kaczyński powiedział, że "ludzie muszą uzyskać rzeczywisty dostęp do informacji, również tych, które są skrzętnie ukrywane"."
> 
> Jawność działań ministerstw, fundacji narodowej czy trybunału-kabaretu Przyłębskiej jest wręcz legendarna :lol:


----------



## bartek76

^^

Wspolpracujesz z tonim?


----------



## Asinus

To jest wątek ekonomiczny, aczkolwiek znajduje się w dziale "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka". Zatem w mojej ocenie jakieś drobne wtręty polityczne są w umiarkowanym stopniu dopuszczalne, jeżeli nie zmieniają charakteru całej dyskusji (która w tym przypadku powinna dotyczyć statystyk i ekonomii). Zatem jeden taki post na pograniczu tematu, i nawet jedna lub dwie odpowiedzi do niego są jak dla mnie dopuszczalne. Jeżeli jednak by się wywiązała z tego cała dyskusja to wówczas trzeba byłoby to przerzucić do PHP.
Po wtóre, określanie merytorycznego użytkownika jak Warskiego mianem "trolla" jest dość kuriozalne. Każdemu zdarza się czasami pośmieszkować. Nie znaczy, że ktoś jest od razu trollem.


----------



## ixs

ale zeby nazywac akurat Warskiego... trollem? :lol: icard:


----------



## LubiePiwo

Asinus said:


> To jest wątek ekonomiczny, aczkolwiek znajduje się w dziale "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka". Zatem w mojej ocenie jakieś drobne wtręty polityczne są w umiarkowanym stopniu dopuszczalne, jeżeli nie zmieniają charakteru całej dyskusji (która w tym przypadku powinna dotyczyć statystyk i ekonomii). Zatem jeden taki post na pograniczu tematu, i nawet jedna lub dwie odpowiedzi do niego są jak dla mnie dopuszczalne. Jeżeli jednak by się wywiązała z tego cała dyskusja to wówczas trzeba byłoby to przerzucić do PHP.
> Po wtóre, określanie merytorycznego użytkownika jak Warskiego mianem "trolla" jest dość kuriozalne. Każdemu zdarza się czasami pośmieszkować. Nie znaczy, że ktoś jest od razu trollem.


Zadam pytanie jeszcze raz: co ten post ma wspólnego z jakąś statystyką?


----------



## Stiggy

^^
Nie musi mieć czegokolwiek wspólnego. Wystarczy, że jest zgodny z linią polityczną forum.


----------



## LubiePiwo

No właśnie wiem, ale jestem ciekaw argumentacji


----------



## Asinus

LubiePiwo said:


> Zadam pytanie jeszcze raz: co ten post ma wspólnego z jakąś statystyką?


Turcja znajduje się na szczycie tej przytoczonej statystki dotyczącej skumulowanego wzrostu PKB.


----------



## borkosiu

BlazD znowu szaleje w wątku religijnym. Po raz kolejny obraża i używa inwektyw w stosunku do interlokutora vide "idiota".


----------



## ixs

Dla dodania kontekstu, BlazD sie smieje bo borkosiu odlecial i kaze nam pisac bog (a nawet bogowie) wielka litera :lol:



borkosiu said:


> P.S. proszę general-electric pisz Bogów wielką literą, bo są tutaj wierzący. Miej odrobinę szacunku.


:dunno: :lol:


----------



## borkosiu

No i?


----------



## Rafadan

Przecież już od dawna zrobił się tam "Związek Wojujących Bezbożników", którzy nakręcają się jeden przez drugiego, kto bardziej dosra. :lol:


----------



## dkzg

A na historycy.org jak jest?


----------



## borkosiu

Rafadan said:


> Przecież już od dawna zrobił się tam "Związek Wojujących Bezbożników", którzy nakręcają się jeden przez drugiego, kto bardziej dosra. :lol:


Niech i nakręcają, ale niech nie obrażają. Odrobina kultury.


----------



## BlazD

borkosiu said:


> Niech i nakręcają, ale niech nie obrażają. Odrobina kultury.


Masz całkowitą rację:



borkosiu said:


> tego wariata Dawkinsa.


----------



## borkosiu

To jest cytat. Nie ja to napisałem. Bielik-Robson, to wzięta akademiczka, która wykłada w Polsce i UK. Dawkins przez swoje powszechnie znane ekstrawaganckie zachowanie i obrażanie wielu, wielu ludzi nie wsławił się raczej pozytywnie w historię współczesną "postepu". Poza tym radzę poczytać SJP, słowo idiota jest słowem obraźliwym, wariat - nie.


----------



## XKF

borkosiu said:


> BlazD znowu szaleje w wątku religijnym. Po raz kolejny obraża i używa inwektyw w stosunku do interlokutora vide "idiota".





borkosiu said:


> To jest cytat. Nie ja to napisałem. Bielik-Robson, to wzięta akademiczka, która wykłada w Polsce i UK. Dawkins przez swoje powszechnie znane ekstrawaganckie zachowanie i obrażanie wielu, wielu ludzi nie wsławił się raczej pozytywnie w historię współczesną "postepu". Poza tym radzę poczytać SJP, słowo idiota jest słowem obraźliwym, wariat - nie.


Tak wyglądają obrażone uczucia religijne. :lol: 

Po co wychodzisz po za wątek religijny?


----------



## borkosiu

XKF said:


> Po co wychodzisz po za wątek religijny?


Chcesz mi zabronić?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Asinus said:


> Turcja znajduje się na szczycie tej przytoczonej statystki dotyczącej skumulowanego wzrostu PKB.


Ok, w takim razie nie będą Ci przeszkały wpisy o Izraelu, który jest na 3 miejscu


----------



## skejl

Tylko nadmienię ogółem, że w kontekście religii monoteistycznych słowo Bóg zwykle piszemy wielką literą. Tak już się przyjęło i tak to sankcjonują słowniki, i kropka. A w mojej niefachowej opinii należy to traktować jak imię własne. Można znaleźć nieliczne sytuacje, gdzie lepiej pasuje inna pisownia, por. https://sjp.pwn.pl/poradnia/haslo/bog-czy-Bog;8654.html.

Nie zamierzam wgryzać się w kontekst tamtego wątku. Zwykle jest tak, że kiedy ktoś uparcie i wbrew zasadom językowym pisze małą literą, to wynika to z niewiedzy albo chęci obrażenia. Tylko że nawet jeśli to drugie, to Boga trudno nazwać współdyskutantem, zaś Asinus niedawno jasno wyraził pogląd moderatorów (z którym nie do końca się zgadzam, ale cóż):



Asinus said:


> Nie wolno obrażać uczestników dyskusji. Autor jakiegoś artykułu w gazecie nie jest użytkownikiem forum, więc to inna sprawa. Chociaż też można by się obyć bez nazywania człowieka zerem.


Chyba że zamiar był taki, żeby rykoszetem obrażać dyskutantów.


----------



## redoxygene

skejl said:


> Tylko nadmienię ogółem, że w kontekście religii monoteistycznych słowo Bóg zwykle piszemy wielką literą. Tak już się przyjęło i tak to sankcjonują słowniki, i kropka.


A ja nadmienię, że słownik to nie Dziennik Ustaw, a zbiór konwencji, taka książka z językowym savoir-vivrem. Pisze się tak z reguły, bo tak się przyjęło właśnie, co nie oznacza, że ktoś ma obowiązek się do tego stosować tylko dlatego, że tak się od setek lat robiło w przypadku konkretnego typu bogów. Jeśli muszę wejść do kościoła to nie klękam i językowo też nie mam zamiaru czoła chylić tak, jak i inni dużej litery niestosujący. Ani nie wynika to z niewiedzy (jest jak najbardziej świadomym zabiegiem), ani z chęci obrażania, a z wrzucenia do jednego worka znaczeniowego Jahwe i Zeusa etc. Niezależnie od tego jak ktoś się z tym czuje.


----------



## borkosiu

^^ Tylko, że cały system znaczeniowy (język) jest formą konwencji, jeśli już sięgamy do rudymentów. Więc wszystko ma znaczenie, bo wszystko jest swoistą konwencją.


----------



## skejl

redoxygene said:


> A ja nadmienię, że słownik to nie Dziennik Ustaw, a zbiór konwencji, taka książka z językowym savoir-vivrem. Pisze się tak z reguły, bo tak się przyjęło właśnie, co nie oznacza, że ktoś ma obowiązek się do tego stosować tylko dlatego, że tak się od setek lat robiło w przypadku konkretnego typu bogów. Jeśli muszę wejść do kościoła to nie klękam i językowo też nie mam zamiaru czoła chylić tak, jak i inni dużej litery niestosujący. Ani nie wynika to z niewiedzy (jest jak najbardziej świadomym zabiegiem), ani z chęci obrażania, a z wrzucenia do jednego worka znaczeniowego Jahwe i Zeusa etc. Niezależnie od tego jak ktoś się z tym czuje.


Gdybym dyskutował na czyjś temat i z premedytacją pisał imię tej osoby małą literą, to byłoby to obraźliwe, a ja udowodniłbym, że jestem bucem. I w żadnym razie nie mógłbym się tłumaczyć, że przecież nie chcę tej osoby obrazić. Nie rozumiem, co mogą mieć do tego jakieś „worki znaczeniowe”, czyjaś wiara albo niewiara. Jahwe, Zeus i Bóg (w zależności od kontekstu) to są imiona.


----------



## redoxygene

^^ Wg interpretacji osób wierzących może być to imię, nazwisko, czy cokolwiek tylko chcą, nic mi do tego. To, że wg zwyczaju wyznawców którejś z religii monoteistycznych "bóg" zrósł się im znaczeniowo np. z Jahwe lub Allahem, stał się dla nich synonimem i im go podmienił, (bo np. nie wolno im wymieniać go z imienia /tak, "go" też małą literą/), naprawdę mało mnie interesuje, bo z perspektywy mojej i innych to nie żadne imię, choćby wierzący najbardziej tego chcieli i w to wierzyli. Bóg to zjawisko, funkcja, typ jakiejś istoty. Tak jak człowiek, zwierzę, krasnoludek i... pan. 
Duża litera należy się bogom bezsprzecznie tam, gdzie innym rzeczownikom pospolitym - w języku polskim na początku zdania lub w ich imieniu. Jeśli ktoś w sytuacjach, gdzie uniwersalnie powinna stać duża litera, zastosuje małą, wtedy masz pełne prawo podejrzewać, że robi to celowo i emocjonalnie, co w dalszym ciągu z obrażaniem personalnym nie ma nic wspólnego.
Wszelkie inne wymogi z dużą literą mają już, niestety, zabarwienie ideologiczne i są zwyczajnie dopasowywane pod tezę.


----------



## skejl

redoxygene said:


> ^^ Wg interpretacji osób wierzących może być to imię, nazwisko, czy cokolwiek tylko chcą, nic komu do tego. To, że wg zwyczaju wyznawców którejś z religii monoteistycznych "bóg" zrósł się znaczeniowo np. z Jahwe lub Allahem, stał się synonimem i go podmienił, (bo np. nie wolno im wymieniać go z imienia /tak, "go" też małą literą/), naprawdę mało mnie interesuje, bo z perspektywy mojej i innych to nie żadne imię, choćby wierzący najbardziej tego chcieli i w to wierzyli.


Tę pisownię stosuje się w wypadku _wszystkich_ religii monoteistycznych, niezależnie od ewentualnych tabu występujących w _niektórych_ z tych religii.



redoxygene said:


> Bóg to zjawisko, funkcja, typ jakiejś istoty. Tak jak człowiek, zwierzę i krasnoludek.


Słowo „bóg”/„Bóg” jest wieloznaczne i konieczność zastosowania wielkiej litery wynika ze znaczenia. W znaczeniu, które opisałeś w powyższych dwóch zdaniach, jest to rzeczownik pospolity, pisany małą literą. Ale kiedy piszesz konkretnie o Bogu (jako bogu chrześcijan, żydów, albo muzułmanów), to już wielką.

Z atakami personalnymi to rzeczywiście nie ma związku, ale przecież niczego takiego nie stwierdziłem. Tylko posłużyłem się przykładem dotyczącym ludzi, ponieważ ludzie zazwyczaj mają imiona.


----------



## Kpc21

redoxygene said:


> Wszelkie inne wymogi z dużą literą mają już, niestety, zabarwienie ideologiczne i są zwyczajnie dopasowywane pod tezę.


Ale takie są po prostu zasady pisowni obowiązujące w języku, którym się posługujesz.

*Normalnie* w języku polskim słowo "Bóg" w odniesieniu do jedynego bóstwa uznawanego przez dowolną religię monoteistyczną zapisuje się wielką literą. Jakie ta religia nada mu jeszcze imię, to już nie ma znaczenia (akurat tutaj się ono pokrywa po prostu z określeniem bóstwa). To jest konwencja nie religijna, lecz językowa.

Jeśli celowo łamiesz tę zasadę to, jak dla mnie, po prostu wyraz braku szacunku do osób tę religię wyznających.


----------



## michael_siberia

Jakim trzeba być osłem, żeby podczas bodaj 3-dniowego zawieszenia ujawnić się z multikontem?


----------



## demoos

Ogromnym?

Ciekawe czy za to jest perm na oba konta


----------



## demmat

No, a jak? Ban jest dla użytkownika, a nie na konto.


----------



## Exelcior

Był tu taki agent, który co chwila zmieniał konto. MarcinKop aka nastawniczy_sl aka isdrbb aka isedr aka isen aka cośtamjeszcze :lol: Co mu @Michał_Ch bloknął konto, wyrastało jak "grzyby po deszczu" nowe.


----------



## michael_siberia

Technologia rodem z Białorusi


----------



## Exelcior

No było tych kont.:
a) Marcin_Kop
b) nastawniczy_sl
c) isdrbb
d) isedr
e) isen
f) Mikolaj_Nastawniczy

Widocznie wziął przykład z Czukczy, jednak nie był tak "kultowy" jak oryginał :lol:


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> No było tych kont.:
> a) Marcin_Kop
> b) nastawniczy_sl
> c) isdrbb
> d) isedr
> e) isen
> f) Mikolaj_Nastawniczy


Było dużo więcej. :tongue2:


----------



## MichalJ

Wątek się zaciął:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=218787


----------



## Exelcior

marcin954 said:


> Nie wywołuj wilka z lasu. Z drugiej strony może u czukczów mają cięcia etatów to i na razie jest spokój.
> 
> Ja mam na liście ignorowanych około 90 kont Czukczy.:nuts:
> 
> Kto przebije? :lol:


Na razie był atak Czukczy jako Interlinija w wątku ukraińskim, skutecznie wyhamowany przez k% :cheers:


----------



## db84

Minęło już 1000 lat od oddania S12 Puławy - Kurów, a mapa ssc.siskom.waw.pl ciągle nie zaktualizowana :madwife: Bana dla autorów


----------



## k%

marcin954 said:


> Ja mam na liście ignorowanych około 90 kont Czukczy.:nuts:
> 
> Kto przebije? :lol:


juz dawno jest grubo ponad 100


----------



## Eurotram

Michał Ch.;151636172 said:


> kos7yk aka Falubaz multikonto - ban.


1. :shocked: Łomatko,za co Falubaz dostał bana (pierwszego,nie za multikonto)? Nie powiem,żeby mi było z nim specjalnie po drodze,ale jednak to była część historii zielonogórskiego działu SSC.
2. :shocked: Falubaz *od 10 lat* miał multikonto?

Człowiek zajęty,tydzień na Księgi nie wchodzi i takich rzeczy się dowiaduje po wejściu :nuts:


----------



## michael_siberia

Pierwszy ban to był, zdaje się, trzydniowy.


----------



## demoos

3 dni za politykowanie w 100 latach, dokladniej.


----------



## skejl

Eurotram said:


> 2. :shocked: Falubaz *od 10 lat* miał multikonto?


No tak. I teraz wyskoczył z tym swoim „zapasowym” tak widowiskowo, jakby chciał dać się złapać. Może zamierzał odejść z forum i zrobił to z hukiem? A może ma jeszcze ze cztery konta w zanadrzu i mu nie było bardzo żal?


----------



## Exelcior

Nie sądzę. To nie jest ani Czukcza ani MarcinKop. Po prostu chciał odejść z hukiem a szkoda. Szkoda tak samo Arafata (miał konto techniczne ale się nie ukrywał), jednak gros tematów lotniczych to był On


----------



## HarryMiller

^^ Jak chciał odejść naprawdę z hukiem, mógł wstawić wykopową pastę o serwerowni


----------



## Exelcior

@HarryMiller
Oidp ciebie też podejrzewano o multikonto ale to chyba była nieprawda


----------



## rekcza

Eurotram said:


> 1. :shocked: Łomatko,za co Falubaz dostał bana (pierwszego,nie za multikonto)? Nie powiem,żeby mi było z nim specjalnie po drodze,ale jednak to była część historii zielonogórskiego działu SSC.
> 2. :shocked: Falubaz *od 10 lat* miał multikonto?
> 
> Człowiek zajęty,tydzień na Księgi nie wchodzi i takich rzeczy się dowiaduje po wejściu :nuts:


Ja do księgi nie wchodzę w ogóle, no prawie. Ale gdy zobaczyłem że *Falubaz* ma bana to z ciekawości wszedłem dowiedzieć się co mu odbiło.
Tak jak tobie było mi z nim (politycznie) nie po drodze ale w kwestiach przeciwdziałania betonowaniu wszystkiego, parkingów od frontów i barierek stawianych przy każdej zielonogórskiej ścieżce rowerowej zapominałem o jego "dziwnych poglądach politycznych" bo estetyka miasta nie ma barw politycznych.
No szkoda, może się kiedyś moderacja po Chrześcijańsku zmiłuje a Falubaz po Chrześcijańsku posypie głowę popiołem bo sporo do forum włożył i pamiętam go od kiedy się zarejestrowałem.


----------



## newsted

Prośba o wywalenie z PHP postów odnośnie fotoradarów do odpowiedniego wątku.


----------



## MichalJ

Wnioski w sprawie PHP zgłaszamy bezpośrednio do moderatora.


----------



## skejl

Do k%, gwoli ścisłości.


----------



## Czapka

Mam prośbę do modów. Już któryś raz w bydgoskich wątkach (np. tu: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151815036&postcount=6829) pojawia się podejrzenie, że trójka userów (zBDGoszczy, Brazz2 i Brahenburg) to multikonta. Istnieje szansa, żeby to sprawdzić i dać definitywną odpowiedź?


----------



## Michał Ch.

Nie ma dowodów.


----------



## Trishelle

Czy ten wątek nie powinien być przyklejony do wątku demograficznego?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151820282#post151820282


----------



## Czapka

Trishelle said:


> Czy ten wątek nie powinien być przyklejony do wątku demograficznego?
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151820282#post151820282


OK. Dzięki za odpowiedź.


----------



## KOmiX

Czapka said:


> Mam prośbę do modów. Już któryś raz w bydgoskich wątkach (np. tu: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151815036&postcount=6829) pojawia się podejrzenie, że trójka userów (zBDGoszczy, Brazz2 i Brahenburg) to multikonta. Istnieje szansa, żeby to sprawdzić i dać definitywną odpowiedź?





Michał Ch.;151819236 said:


> Nie ma dowodów.


Niestety, dla części bydgoskich userów kilka gorzkich słów o aktualnych włodarzach i sytuacji miasta prowadzi do natychmiastowej reakcji w postaci wyzywania od toruńskich trolli i wpisów w tej Księdze...

Myślę, że kilka ostrzeżeń też by uspokoiło sytuacje...


----------



## MichalJ

Kolega znowu z braku argumentów merytorycznych przechodzi na ad personam i politykę:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151823276&postcount=4252


----------



## Exelcior

@MichalJ
Nihil novi sub sole. Ale raczej nic nie "zarobi" bo to VIP.


----------



## MichalJ

Ja wiem, że on ma immunitet. Ale czasem mu moderacja parę postów jednak skasuje.


----------



## Wilku88

Już nie ma postu, kto to był?


----------



## panAeL

Kisciu said:


> Typowe NRD. Rodzice byli w Stasi (dziś głosują na Linke albo AfD), córka wyjechała na zachód, syn bolcuje się w kakao z kolegami z NPD.





Molibden said:


> Znakiem tego wszystkie ex-demoludy mają podobnie. Rodzice w PZPR (dziś głosują na PiS), córka wyjechała na zachód, syn bolcuje się w kakako z kolegami z ONR/RN/Korwina...


Miliony lajków, i oczywiście żaden z moderatorów nie widzi. 

"Rodzice w SB (dziś głosują na PO), córka wyjechała na zachód, syn bolcuje się w kakao z kolegami z Razem/Ruchu Palikota/Partii Biedronia" też jest ok? No błagam. Tolerujecie coraz większe chamstwo, o ile tylko pozostaje słuszne z "linią". Zachowujcie chociaż jakieś pozory obiektywizmu...


----------



## k%

obiektywizm w stosunku do ONR? :lol:

ja za to nawet briga nie dam bo to śmiech na sali puste krzesła


----------



## Exelcior

k% said:


> obiektywizm w stosunku do ONR? :lol:
> ja za to nawet briga nie dam bo to śmiech na sali puste krzesła


Lepiej sprawdź przyjacielu czy to nie multikontowiec. Na zdrowie :cheers:


----------



## panAeL

k% said:


> obiektywizm w stosunku do ONR? :lol:
> 
> ja za to nawet briga nie dam bo to śmiech na sali puste krzesła


Jak Kali ukraść komuś krowa to być dobrze. Żenada. Zwłaszcza w wykonaniu osoby, która powinna dbać o poziom dyskusji.


----------



## gacol

A co to? Czukcza?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1367041


----------



## pmaciej7

panAeL said:


> Jak Kali ukraść komuś krowa to być dobrze.


Ja pamiętam, że całkiem niedawno to przysłowie w wydaniu forumowym brzmiało: Jak panAeL nie mając 500 postów pisać w php to być dobrze.


----------



## Exelcior

gacol said:


> A co to? Czukcza?
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1367041


Ano Czukcza. Tylko on daje tyle znaków :lol:


----------



## panAeL

pmaciej7 said:


> Ja pamiętam, że całkiem niedawno to przysłowie w wydaniu forumowym brzmiało: Jak panAeL nie mając 500 postów pisać w php to być dobrze.


- Zgłaszam, że tu i tu jawnie łamany jest regulamin.
- Jako poważny moderator oleję zgłaszane jawne łamanie regulaminu, bo 5 lat temu pisałeś w PHP mając ~480 postów. 
<like!>


----------



## Exelcior

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151927682&postcount=2609 -polityka poza php, bez związku z tematem. Do przeczyszczenia.


----------



## alsen strasse 67

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151849084#post151849084 - zablokowany wątek, próby odblokowania nic nie dały.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Proszę o jakąś kontrolę w wątkach bydgoskich. Użytkownicy Brazz i Brahenburg sieją defetyzm, często przekraczając granicę trollingu. Bany nie, ale ostrzeżenia jakieś byłyby wskazane.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Brahenburg już miał jednego briga, to ma kolejnego - dłuższego.


----------



## bartek76

Poproszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na
[Madera] Wyspa wiecznej wiosny

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2119126


----------



## Kemo

Multikonto
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1403809 = https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1184393


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ Zdetronizowane


----------



## butelkowy_szachista

Nie chcę siać rewolucji ale ponownie zapytam (poprzednie pytanie spotkało się z echem) dlaczego literka W jest w alfabecie "forumowym" wcześniej niż literka L tudzież K....a chodzi konkretnie o fora regionalne i kolejność nazw krain...i żeby nie było, nie dążę do urazy dumnych Wielkopolan, jestem po prostu ciekaw co leżało na podłożu tej decyzji (patrząc na silniejsze ośrodki Mazowsze i Małopolska potrafią uszanować kolejność alfabetu łacińskiego).


----------



## XKF

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2119504

Można prosić o tag "bydgoszcz"? Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## 840593

Proszę o dodanie tagu "warszawa".
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057535&page=97


----------



## Kpc21

Wielkopolska chyba jest większa, niż Kujawy, i historycznie była jakby bardziej znaczącą krainą. Jest generalnie "bardziej" znana.


----------



## notdot

Prośba o wyczyszczenie ostatnich wpisów odnoszących się do "chińszczyzny"
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152118102
z góry dziękuję


----------



## dnoped777

Czy takie zwracanie sie do innego uzytkownika jest zgodne z netykieta i regulaminem?

"Jeszcze tego trola tu brakowało.
Nie karmić, umrze z głodu. "


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152132970&postcount=7847


----------



## johny.f

Treść pisanych przez Ciebie w tamtym wątku postów każe sądzić, że naprawdę jesteś trollem.


----------



## Zyzio

On nie do Ciebie pisał,
tylko o Tobie.


----------



## bartek76

Wątek chyba się zablokował 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400029&page=802


----------



## BlazD

Można prosić o odblokowanie tego wątku:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759820&page=49

Z powodu pojawienia się tej informacji:
http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszawa/7,54420,23914355,andrzej-duda-11-listopada-symboliczny-poczatek-odbudowy-palacu.html


----------



## Luki_SL

^^otwarty.


----------



## Exelcior

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152235902&postcount=277 - polityka poza php z agitacją.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^wszyscy musimy mieć oko. Ma bardzo charakterystyczny styl pisania, więc będzie go łatwo rozpoznać


----------



## Exelcior

Tymczasem nelek znów grasuje w wątkach o LK25/71 i znów "Stalowa Wola". Nie mam nic do tego miasta ale gość przegina. Miał już 2 brigi za trolling.


----------



## nowy1212

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Posprzątane. Bolek01 dostał briga, potem utworzył drugie konto. Zatem oba konta koniec kariery :siren:


A Fenix3 wiadomo czy to on? Pisał dzisiaj w wątku Rozmawiamy o Łodzi.

Jeśli to on to chyba naprawdę mamy do czynienia z opłacanym użytkownikiem, a nie zwykłym trollem...


----------



## Exelcior

@nowy1212
Warto sprawdzić. Jeśli robi taką nawalankę czyli hoaxy, manipulacje faktami, wyzwiska i notoryczne łamanie netetykiety to zrodził nam się "łódzki Czukcza"


----------



## Darek Yoker

nowy1212 said:


> A Fenix3 wiadomo czy to on? Pisał dzisiaj w wątku Rozmawiamy o Łodzi.
> 
> Jeśli to on to chyba naprawdę mamy do czynienia z opłacanym użytkownikiem, a nie zwykłym trollem...


^^ A to masz co do tego jeszcze w ogóle jakieś wątpliwości ? Uważasz że ktoś charytatywnie w ramach wolontariatu zakłada trzecie konto w parę godzin , pouczając przy tym moderatorów czym się powinni zajmować a czym nie ?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152688654&postcount=10260
^^


----------



## Exelcior

@Luki_SL
Nie wywołuj wilka z lasu :nuts: A Bolka01 warto chyba jednak usunąć na dobre. Przyjrzyj się też nelkowi. Trolluje jak trzeba.


----------



## Eurotram

Exelcior said:


> Tymczasem nelek znów grasuje w wątkach o LK25/71 i znów "Stalowa Wola". Nie mam nic do tego miasta ale gość przegina. Miał już 2 brigi za trolling.


... napisał ten,który nigdy nie trollował i brigów za trolling nie zarabiał :lol: I to już całkowicie abstrahując od pewnej namolności Nelka 
A co do trollingu, to chyba należałoby podsumowac twórczość userów *MobilisA075* (twórczość skromna acz bardzo monotematyczno-wiecznienarzekająca) i *GóralBeskidy* (ostatnio bardzo szybko rośnie mu licznik postów - czyżby chciał móc się udzielać w jakimś wątku z limitem? - i to głównie w wyniku trollingu (chociaż tego drugiego chyba trzeba zgłosić w Księdze kolejowej",bo głównie trolluje w wątkach kolejowych.


----------



## AudreyH

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Faktycznie kolejne multikonto. Taki Czukcza w naszej wersji....


Kolejne wcielenie... Skoczek4

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1427064


----------



## zbieraj

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Faktycznie kolejne multikonto. Taki Czukcza w naszej wersji....


Plażo proszę - Arcytekton i jego juz obecne ze 20-które konta .


----------



## Kpc21

Avezo said:


> Nie wiem, gdzie pytać - co się dzieje z forum ostatnio? Wszystko się wiecznie ładuje, trzeba reloadować po sto razy...


Na przyszłość - tu: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729801 a najlepiej po angielsku tu: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25


----------



## Exelcior

Eurotram said:


> ... napisał ten,który nigdy nie trollował i brigów za trolling nie zarabiał :lol: I to już całkowicie abstrahując od pewnej namolności Nelka
> A co do trollingu, to chyba należałoby podsumowac twórczość userów *MobilisA075* (twórczość skromna acz bardzo monotematyczno-wiecznienarzekająca) i *GóralBeskidy* (ostatnio bardzo szybko rośnie mu licznik postów - czyżby chciał móc się udzielać w jakimś wątku z limitem? - i to głównie w wyniku trollingu (chociaż tego drugiego chyba trzeba zgłosić w Księdze kolejowej",bo głównie trolluje w wątkach kolejowych.


Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi  Nelek cały czas jedzie w stylu "zdarta płyta" o "pokrzywdzonej" Stalowej Woli a w temacie 25/71 należy gadać o tych liniach (+-74).
@Luki_SL
A Bolka01 vel Tymczasowy02 vel Fenix3 vel Skoczek4 przydałoby się poblokować prewencyjnie.


----------



## noclab

Prośba o skasowanie trzech ostatnich postów w wątku o gospodarce leśnej


----------



## behemot

Prośba o zamknięcie/skasowanie wątku:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2125780

I przeniesienie informacji do https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=796376&page=1185


----------



## Gregory_L

Prośba o usunięcie postu - coś mi się strona zmuliła, a jak się odmuliła to wyszły dwa posty zamiast jednego 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152896366&postcount=2227


----------



## Din Sevenn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152947990&postcount=54589
Przekręcanie nicków użytkowników jest na cenzurowanym, a jak wygląda przekręcanie nazw miejscowości?


----------



## kuj-pom

To może ja przy okazji zapytam, jak z kolei wygląda kwestia pisania nazwy miasta Torunia celowo małą literą przez niektórych bydgoskich uzytkownikow?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Autorzy postów zapewne powiedzą, że jest to ironia. Jednak aby była sprawiedliwość przekręcanie nie powinno mieć miejsca.


----------



## Eurotram

Din Sevenn said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152947990&postcount=54589
> Przekręcanie nicków użytkowników jest na cenzurowanym, a jak wygląda przekręcanie nazw miejscowości?


Oj tam,ja bym to odczytał jako "wasze wspólne spawy są i tak przemieszane w takim stopniu,że nie powinniście się żreć"; jak dla mnie gdyby ktoś tak samo przerobił "sprawy gdańsko-gdyńskie",to bym się nie czepiał* 

*) a inna sprawa,że "gdyńsko-gdańskie" nie da się tak samo przerobić


----------



## Kpc21

Dwa pokrewne wątki:
- ogólnomedyczny: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2040149
- stomatologiczny: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520877

Dlaczego jeden jest w Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa, drugi w Kultura, Nauka i Społeczeństwo? Ból zęba jest bardziej naukowy czy kulturalny, niż ból każdej innej części ciała? A może chodzi o to, że zęby żyją w społeczeństwie?


----------



## Spomasz

Dostałem 10-dniowego bana od *ps-man*a, za OT. Podawałem jedynie fakty na temat siatkówki w wątku sport- siatkówka w HP. Mało w tym było moich prywatnych komentarzy, zero inwektyw czy jakiegokolwiek wyśmiewania. *Czyste fakty za stronami typu wirtualnemedia czy- uwaga- FIVB, czyli oficjalna storna federacji siatkówki*. 

Zostałem nazwany trollem, moje posty w większości usunięte. Po wygranej siatkarzy w 1/2 wiele osób zaczęło jechać z piłkarzami, w rodzaju "żelusie, piz*usie zarabiają więcej niż siatkarze", "czemu fatalni kopacze zarabiają tyle, a siatkarze nic" itp itd. 
*Wszystko to można zobaczyć w wątku, bo te posty były... dozwolone*. Typowe obrażanie januszy jest dozwolone, *natomiast moje przedstawianie danych już nie*.

Najwyrazniej wyżej wymieniony moderator uznał, że pisząc o tym, że "Ojciec Mateusz" czy "interwencja" albo inne Gesslery mają większą oglądalność, niż mecze siatkówki (do 1/2 i finału) to torlling, podczas gdy- niestety dla niego- taka jest prawda. Tak wyliczono i przedstawiono to w Wirtualnemedia.pl. Natomiast na stronie FIVB podane są frekwencje z każdego meczu- policzyłem, że wyniosła ona do półfinałów 3,6k na halach a wypełnienie nie przekroczyło 40%. I mimo, że to też jest fakt, zostałem uznany za trolla. 

Chciałem jeszcze dodać, że 2 godziny po moim banie użytkownik *[BÉTON!BRUT!]* dodał takiego posta:


> Oglądałem wczoraj, duży sukces. Nieco umniejsza, że teraz przejrzałem wszystkie wydania głównych gazet dzięki agregatorowi google news i żadna europejska gazeta online poza włoskimi nie pisze o dzisiejszym finale.
> 
> Na pierwszym miejscu MU przegrywa z Tottenhamem. Na drugim Bayern z Herthą. Na trzecim kuriozalny gol VFB wrzucony z autu, potem jest golf (?), formuła jeden, tenis.
> 
> W żadnym z portali nie ma nawet wzmianki. Jak GW robiła pod hasłem "ŚWIATOWE MEDJA PISZOM O NASZYM SUKCESIE NA ŚWIECIE":
> 
> http://www.sport.pl/siatkowka/7,1063...ml#s=BoxMmthTi
> 
> To mamy Amerykański portal "VolleyMob" (co?), wspomniane włoskie "Gazetta" oraz znany "Dnevnik" (co?) oraz brazyliskie "Globo" (co?).


I też nie dostał bana, choć poruszył to samo, co ja w swoich postach. 

Domagam się jakichś konkretnych wyjaśnień.


----------



## Czifo

Można dokleić do tematu o CPLu? Te wspomniane tam 4 tygodnie chyba można uznać za (w jakimś sensie) konkret.



> W perspektywie czterech tygodni wskażemy dokładne miejsce budowy Centralnego Portu Komunikacyjnego - poinformował podczas poświęconej Portowi konferencji w Łowiczu wiceminister infrastruktury, pełnomocnik rządu ds. CPK Mikołaj Wild. Przekonywał również, że inwestycja, która będzie kosztowała około 37 miliardów złotych, wygeneruje ponad 150 tysięcy nowych miejsc pracy.
> 
> Czytaj więcej na https://www.rmf24.pl/ekonomia/news-...e=paste&utm_medium=paste&utm_campaign=firefox


----------



## Kpc21

Spomasz said:


> Chciałem jeszcze dodać, że 2 godziny po moim banie użytkownik *[BÉTON!BRUT!]* dodał takiego posta:
> 
> 
> I też nie dostał bana, choć poruszył to samo, co ja w swoich postach.
> 
> Domagam się jakichś konkretnych wyjaśnień.


Znaczy ty pisałeś, że zagraniczne media mówią o wyniku finałów i naszym zwycięstwie, czy że nie mówią?  Bo Beton trochę ironicznie pokazał, że właśnie mówią, pewnie w odpowiedzi na twoje zarzuty, że tak nie jest.

Tzn. nie śledziłem wątku, faktem jest też, że samymi zawodami zainteresowałem się dopiero w fazie finałowej (ale znam trochę osób, które są fanami siatkówki i z pewnością oglądały cały turniej), ale to wnioskuję z twojego posta.


----------



## MichalJ

Wątek się zaciął:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152985706#post152985706


----------



## Spomasz

Kpc21 said:


> Znaczy ty pisałeś, że zagraniczne media mówią o wyniku finałów i naszym zwycięstwie, czy że nie mówią?  Bo Beton trochę ironicznie pokazał, że właśnie mówią, pewnie w odpowiedzi na twoje zarzuty, że tak nie jest.
> 
> Tzn. nie śledziłem wątku, faktem jest też, że samymi zawodami zainteresowałem się dopiero w fazie finałowej (ale znam trochę osób, które są fanami siatkówki i z pewnością oglądały cały turniej), ale to wnioskuję z twojego posta.


Ja o tym nie pisałem. Co z Betonem, to nie wiem, bo nie odpowiadał chyba do mnie, ponieważ moje ostatnie posty są z bodaj 24.09. I zupełnie nie o mediach. A czy to była jakaś ironia, to już nie mam pojęcia.

Dodam, że moje obliczenia pokazały się też na weszło w odpowiednim do tematu artykule. 
http://weszlo.com/2018/10/01/sukces-innym-sporcie-wylewy-glupoty/

I mimo, że chciałem pokazać, że siatkówką tak naprawdę mało kto się interesuje, to nikogo nie obraziłem, z nikogo się nie wyśmiewałem, tak, jak fani (?) siatki walący w piłkarzy o żel i zarobki.

A i do tego żaden z userów nie odpowiadał na moje posty w negatywny sposób, dostałem nawet lajki. Jak ktoś myśli trzezwo, to albo mnie ignorował, albo korzystał z informacji.


----------



## skejl

Kpc21 said:


> Dlaczego jeden jest w Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa, drugi w Kultura, Nauka i Społeczeństwo? Ból zęba jest bardziej naukowy czy kulturalny, niż ból każdej innej części ciała? A może chodzi o to, że zęby żyją w społeczeństwie?


W sumie jest taka część ciała, której ból pasuje najbardziej do Hyde Parku. :naughty:


----------



## Kpc21

No dobra, ale o bólach tej części ciała to raczej w tym wątku się pisze: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2001854

Chyba, że na forum, to w ogóle w tym tutaj, gdzie jesteśmy.

@Spomasz: Jeśli o siatkówce nic takiego nie pisałeś, to okej, zwracam honor, mówię – to tylko moje zgadywanie było.


----------



## ps-man

Kpc21 said:


> @Spomasz: Jeśli o siatkówce nic takiego nie pisałeś, to okej, zwracam honor, mówię – to tylko moje zgadywanie było.


Spomasz nie interesuje się wątkiem siatkarskim, a jedynie chce udowodnić jak to siatkówka jest mało popularna na tle zawodów piłkarskich. Pojawia się taki Spomasz przy okazji imprezy siatkarskiej i zaczyna swoje "statystyki". A ponieważ jest już recydywistą, jeśli zrobi tak jeszcze raz to już, więcej nie będzie miał ku temu okazji.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Czyli wątek siatkarski to ma być w założeniu kółko wzajemnej adoracji i brońbosz żadnych twardych statystyk nie można podawać, bo trolowanie? Forum przestało być dyskusyjne, czy co?


----------



## MichalJ

MichalJ said:


> Wątek się zaciął:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152985706#post152985706


Podbijam. Pliiiz.


----------



## Spomasz

ps-man said:


> Spomasz nie interesuje się wątkiem siatkarskim, a jedynie chce udowodnić jak to siatkówka jest mało popularna na tle zawodów piłkarskich. Pojawia się taki Spomasz przy okazji imprezy siatkarskiej i zaczyna swoje "statystyki". A ponieważ jest już recydywistą, jeśli zrobi tak jeszcze raz to już, więcej nie będzie miał ku temu okazji.


No więc nie nie interesuję się. Od strony około sportowej wiem bardzo dużo o tym sporcie. To pierwsze kłamstwo. 

Dwa- nic nie muszę udowadniać, dodatkowo nie piszę o samej piłce nożnej. Pokazywałem jedynie, że siatkówką mało kto się interesuje poza naszym państwem, a i w naszym kraju nie jest to nawet sport nr dwa. Do tablicy wywołał mnie *Sponsor*, pytając żartobliwie, czy siatka to sport nr 2 (post #2715).
Odpowiedziałem merytorycznie w #2723 za co dostałem nawet lajka, nikt negatywnie tego postu nie skomentował, a *Sponsor* odpisał:


> Dlatego się śmieję z tego znanego określenia o "drugim sporcie po piłce".


. Potem odezwałem się kilka razy, zawsze podawałem zródło swoich danych.

I tak, pojawiam się raz na imprezę siatkarską. Jak mniej więcej 99,9% userów w tym wątku. Pisać sam do siebie gdy wątek przez 4 miesiące jest nie odświeżany? Można sobie po datach postów zobaczyć, kiedy ludzie komentują tam wydarzenia. A tak dokładniej, to była to druga taka impreza, przy której się odezwałem i przy której za swoje dane dostałem bana. Chore. Z tym recydywistą możesz sobie darować.




> brońbosz żadnych twardych statystyk nie można podawać, bo trolowanie?


Dokładnie o tym mówię. Dane prosto z *protokołów meczowych FIVB* (może moderator tego nie wie, ale to federacja siatkówki, taka główna, wiesz...) dzięki którym policzyłem sobie średnią frekwencję czy wypełnienie, oglądalności z wirtualnychmediów, czyli portalu, z którego korzysta każdy chcący zdobyć info na ów temat, czy cokolwiek innego mającego potwierdzenie w światowych mediach to według ps-mana *"*statystyka*"*. 


Na koniec jeszcze zacytuję kilka konkretnych postów, jakie moderator dopuszcza w tym wątku, bo może nie każdemu chce się szukać:

harthausen #2887


> jak się słyszy teraz jakie pieniądze wzięli siatkarze za ten turniej w porównaniu jaki geld jest wypłacany w nożnej dla dowolnego lesera kopacza (nie mówiąc o dobrych lub wybitnych piłkarzach) to człowiek kręci z niedowierzaniem głową.
> Przecież to jest jałmużna, nie nagroda.


Leser kopacz. Jakbym mógł się wypowiadać, to kolega harthausen by wiedział, skąd są takie różnice. Lepiej nadal tkwić w nieświadomości i pisać głupoty jak na forum onetu. "Statystyki" w tym poście są przednie, merytoryczność równie wysoka, a torllinu wcale nie ma... 

Brummbar #2800


> Krótko mówiąc bardzo się cieszę z obecnego sukcesu siatkarzy (4 lata temu też gali z Brazylią o puchar) a boli mnie to że tak stawia się piłkarzy na piedestał chociaż nic prawie nie robią(uogólniając).


udowadnianie, że piłkarze nic nie robią, twarde "statystyki", merytoryczny post.


----------



## el nino

^^ Litości. Przecież Ty wchodziłeś do tego wątku tylko by napisać że siatkówka to nic nie znaczący sport w porównaniu z piłką. I nie chodziło o podawanie cyferek tylko o jego wyśmiewanie. 
Więc może już zamilkniesz, gdyż w porwaniu z siatkarzami masz jeszcze mniejszą audiencję, a nie znowu robisz gónoburzę?


----------



## Spomasz

^^ Poproszę choć jeden post w którym pisałem coś, że siatkarze to lesery, żelusie, pi*usie itp. Nigdy nie pisałem "hahaha, ale wy guuuupki że oglądacie tych dryblasów łojojojo " co zdarza się w odwrotną stronę. To właśnie reszta okazyjnie przychodzących do wątku userów prezentuje taki poziom, o jaki się mnie posądza. Nie mam na myśli osób, które tam od dawna piszą i interesują się tym sportem na codzień. Dodatkowo staram się nie porównywać zawsze siatki do samej piłki nożnej, ogólnie pokazywałem miejsce siatkówki. A to że porównuję często do piłki wynika z dwóch powodów 1) bo tak łatwiej komuś uzmysłowić pewne różnice 2) inni użytkownicy forum zaczynają porównywać pierwsi. Jeżeli tylko chcesz, to mogę się odnieść do każdego innego sportu, nie widzę problemu.

Ale najważniejsze- serio za coś takiego można dostać dwa bany? Jak polskie kluby w europejskich pucharach dostają w tyłek to w wątku piłkarskim wylewa się wiadro pomyj i obelg, a nie widziałem, by ktoś miał przez to jakieś brigi i bany. Ja wchodząc grzecznie w wątek z ogólnie dostępnymi danymi, nie obrażając nikogo i bez wyzwisk obrywam dość mocno. To jest sedno sprawy i nie odpuszczę, dopóki nie dostanę wyjaśnień.


Nigdy nikogo nie obraziłem w tym wątku.
Zawsze podaję zródło, którym często jest FIVB.com
To, że za siatką przemawiają takie dane, a nie inne, to nie moja wina. Ja to tylko przedstawiam.

Za co więc 2 bany?


----------



## Rysse

Ano pewnie dlatego, że nie wchodzi się na wesele i od progu opowiada jaka ta panna młoda jest szkaradna.
Wyczucie czasu i miejsca.


----------



## Buster90

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153020382&postcount=1847



> skoro taka logika to znaczy, że skoro bronisz to jesteś na garnuszku u prezydenta


Takie teksty nie powinny mieć miejsca w dyskusji.


----------



## Darek Yoker

Czy można prosić o otwarcie komunikacyjnego Hyde Parku - Łodź ? 
Piszę na ogólnopolskim forum bo skoro wcześniejsze apele do naszych lokalnych moderatorów poległy w ciszy - to może np. kolega *moderator marcin.po*znań nie obawiający się otwartych dyskusji zechce otworzyć . Po co wiecznie dyskusje o przyszłości komunikacji i dróg w Łodzi oraz porównania mają bywać w wątkach inwestycyjnych .


----------



## Kpc21

Funkcję KHP - ale ograniczonego tylko do komunikacji miejskiej, z pominięciem samochodów - przejął wątek "[Łódź] Łódź Łączy - nowy plan transportu publicznego". I to się sprawdza. Z KHP cały czas były problemy, obecny wątek - nie pamiętam, kiedy ostatnim razem został zamknięty.

Wydaje mi się, że obecny układ się sprawdza i nie ma co tu cokolwiek zmieniać.


----------



## Darek Yoker

Kpc21 said:


> Funkcję KHP - ale ograniczonego tylko do komunikacji miejskiej, z pominięciem samochodów I to się sprawdza. Z KHP cały czas były problemy, obecny wątek - nie pamiętam, kiedy ostatnim razem został zamknięty.
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że obecny układ się sprawdza i nie ma co tu cokolwiek zmieniać.


^^ Co się sprawdza że nie można pisać w HP o niezbędnych przyszłosciowo inwestycjach drogowych o całokształcie systemu transportowego tego miasta ??? Nie wiem dlaczego to kontrujesz - ja uważam że HP spełniłby swoją rolę - i* z tego co widzę znaczna część miast obecnych na forum SC HP komunikacyjny posiada * ( w odróżnieniu od wiecznie zamkniętego HP komunikacyjnego Łodzi ), po otwarciu HP komunikacyjnego w ten sposób każdy mógłby się wypowiedzieć na tematy komunikacyjne i przyszłości dróg w Łodzi bez tworzenia OT . 

A że są to tematy czasem kontrowersyjne - no i cóż z tego ? W jednym wątku można się nawet ostrzej pospierać jeśli to ma być forum i agora - a nie jakieś picuś - glancuś  jednowymiarowe patrzenie na świat miast, architektury , urbanistyki czy komunikacji - i stąd mój apel .

P.S. Problem nieaktualny - doszło do porozumienia w łódzkich wątkach komunikacyjnych i kolega *nowy1212 *założył za zgodą moderatora nowy wątek .


----------



## el nino

Może któryś z modów sprawdzić czy to konto to nie jest powrót zbanowanego użytkownika którego nazwy zapomniałem  
Tylko 2 wątki oraz styl wypowiedzi dokładnie taki sam jak tamtego usera.


----------



## pan_tomas

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153055810&postcount=36182


1. Nie jest to temat polityczny.

2. Używanie słów typu pisor, lewak, kodziarz nie powinno mieć jednak miejsca na podobno poważanym forum.


A tak na marginesie to poziom łódzkiego forum, który ostatnio zdominowany jest przez wieczne lamenty że "za nisko", "szafa", "urbaniści", podlany wszędobylskimi wtykami politycznymi z jednej szczególnie, ale i z drugiej strony, powoduje że nie da się go przeglądać. Czy leci z nami jeszcze jakiś admin.


----------



## Kpc21

Darek Yoker said:


> ^^ Co się sprawdza że nie można pisać w HP o niezbędnych przyszłosciowo inwestycjach drogowych o całokształcie systemu transportowego tego miasta ??? Nie wiem dlaczego to kontrujesz - ja uważam że HP spełniłby swoją rolę - i* z tego co widzę znaczna część miast obecnych na forum SC HP komunikacyjny posiada * ( w odróżnieniu od wiecznie zamkniętego HP komunikacyjnego Łodzi ), po otwarciu HP komunikacyjnego w ten sposób każdy mógłby się wypowiedzieć na tematy komunikacyjne i przyszłości dróg w Łodzi bez tworzenia OT .


O drogach możesz w tym nowym HP drogowym.

Tylko proszę, nie powtarzaj w kółko tych samych rzeczy, bo to robi się nudne.


----------



## michael_siberia

Pisze


----------



## bartek76

To brig tajny


----------



## skejl

Ciekawe kto w takim razie dostał tego briga :lol:


----------



## BlazD

michael_siberia said:


> Pisze


No właśnie o to mi chodziło, że ktoś o czymś zapomniał.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Już nie pisze


----------



## Din Sevenn

Znów mam prośbę: mianowicie, żeby
*TEN POST*
był pierwszym postem swojego wątku. Da się to zrobić?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Da się, powstał nawet specjalny wątek do tego celu, jednak jego nazwa sprawia, że mało kto rozumie jego przeznaczenie 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904894

Ja bym zmienił tytuł tego tematu na np. "[WNIOSKI] Podmiana pierwszego postu", albo coś podobnego w tym stylu


----------



## Luki_SL

Din Sevenn said:


> Znów mam prośbę: mianowicie, żeby
> *TEN POST*
> był pierwszym postem swojego wątku. Da się to zrobić?





LubiePiwo said:


> Da się, powstał nawet specjalny wątek do tego celu, jednak jego nazwa sprawia, że mało kto rozumie jego przeznaczenie
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904894
> 
> Ja bym zmienił tytuł tego tematu na np. "[WNIOSKI] Podmiana pierwszego postu", albo coś podobnego w tym stylu


*Jedno i drugie rozpatrzone pozytywnie *


----------



## pmaciej7

Din Sevenn said:


> Znów mam prośbę: mianowicie, żeby
> *TEN POST*
> był pierwszym postem swojego wątku. Da się to zrobić?


Trzeba było trochę pokombinować, ale dało się.

Zrobiłem tak, że teraz johny..byd ma pierwszego posta w tym wątku i może go aktualizować.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Czy taki post pośród normalnej dyskusji jest nie tylko niemeryroryczny, ale też, niepotrzebnie, nie ma na celu wywołania city vs city?https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153553014&postcount=1143


----------



## Din Sevenn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153553584&postcount=20483 od tego posta proszę przenieść do https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526295


----------



## Zegarkowy

Stawiam pod rozwagę wniosek o przeniesienie wątku https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2130870 z działu fotograficznego do działu https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3383


----------



## Michał Ch.

Din Sevenn said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153553584&postcount=20483 od tego posta proszę przenieść do https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=526295


Ok.


----------



## potwo-or

Czy naprawdę na poważnym forum tolerujemy poglądy spiskowe:

Połowa Łodzi na stale mieszka i pracuje w Warszawie?
Koniec z zafałszowanymi statystykami?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153591844&postcount=3333

Dodam że to nie pierwszy wybryk kolegi. Takie same idiotyczne teksty miał w wątkach o KDP czy CPL. 

Kiedyś na tym forum jak się dyskutowało to na argumenty a nie na kompleksy i wyobrażenia.


----------



## dnoped777

potwo-or said:


> Czy naprawdę na poważnym forum tolerujemy poglądy spiskowe:
> 
> Połowa Łodzi na stale mieszka i pracuje w Warszawie?
> Koniec z zafałszowanymi statystykami?
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153591844&postcount=3333
> 
> Dodam że to nie pierwszy wybryk kolegi. Takie same idiotyczne teksty miał w wątkach o KDP czy CPL.
> 
> Kiedyś na tym forum jak się dyskutowało to na argumenty a nie na kompleksy i wyobrażenia.



Powiem szczerze, ze tacy sliscy ludzie bez charakteru jak ty lecacy na skarge o byle co nie zasluguja w moich oczach ani na rozmowe, ani nawet na uscisk dloni przy powitaniu. Brak honoru, donosicielstwo I podlizywanie sie osobom majacym wiecej wladzy - strasznie negatywne cechy charakteru. Jak partyjne aparatczki z czasow minionych.


----------



## el nino

^^ Komuś zmiana czasu zdecydowanie nie posłużyła...


----------



## pmaciej7

dnoped777 said:


> Powiem szczerze, ze tacy sliscy ludzie bez charakteru jak ty lecacy na skarge o byle co nie zasluguja w moich oczach ani na rozmowe, ani nawet na uscisk dloni przy powitaniu. Brak honoru, donosicielstwo I podlizywanie sie osobom majacym wiecej wladzy - strasznie negatywne cechy charakteru. Jak partyjne aparatczki z czasow minionych.


Łooo, argumentacja typowego kibola. 10 dni.


----------



## el nino

A to nie jest jakiś "come back"? Całkiem sporo postów w niespełna 2 miechy naklepał.


----------



## skejl

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153611338&postcount=276

Ten i cała reszta twórczości. PS Sprawdzić czy nie multi… dnoped?


----------



## Marynata

skejl said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153611338&postcount=276
> 
> Ten i cała reszta twórczości. PS Sprawdzić czy nie multi… dnoped?


Skacze po wszystkich wątkach i nabija licznik zadając debilne pytania lub oświadcza, że dwa plus dwa to cztery.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wilku88 said:


> Dostawał już briga za takie zachowanie, to recydywa.


Rzeczywiście, to trzeci brig. Czyli ban się należy.


----------



## Wilku88

Ups, nie chciałem go wkopać w bana. To już za 3 brigi jest ban? Wydawało mi się, że kiedyś było więcej.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Zależy kto. Ulubieńcy moderatorów mają karnet: tyle brigów, ile tylko dusza zapragnie i można pisać dalej. Zawsze.


----------



## pmaciej7

drugastrona said:


> Ulubieńcy moderatorów mają karnet: tyle brigów, ile tylko dusza zapragnie


No jest dokładnie tak jak mówisz, na przykład:

Koppel - 17 brigów,
markus1234 - 14 brigów,
arafat11 - 6 brigów,
LubiePiwo - 4 brigi.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Miło wiedzieć, że jestem ulubieńcem moderatorów <3 #fanklubmoderatorówskaja


----------



## victorek

Skoro istnieją wątki takie jak imigracyjny i polityczny to dlaczego tolerowany jest spam na te tematy w wątku ekonomicznym?

W sumie to samo odnośnie religii. Ta dziedzina też ma wydzielony wątek przecież.


----------



## daemon83

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1986564
Proszę o usunięcie wątku z Miss.


----------



## 625

victorek said:


> Skoro istnieją wątki takie jak imigracyjny i polityczny to dlaczego tolerowany jest spam na te tematy w wątku ekonomicznym?
> 
> W sumie to samo odnośnie religii. Ta dziedzina też ma wydzielony wątek przecież.


Może dlatego, że nawet ja nie widzę tu linków ani do nich, ani do "spamu", o którym piszesz.


----------



## ixs

icard:

O to mu pewnie chodzi: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153639686&postcount=54945

Ale napisalem dlaczego tam wszystko trafilo. Tym bardziej, ze to jedno badanie.



> Wrzuce post zbiorczy... duzo fajnych statystyk, nie do konca pasuja do watku, ale chyba nie ma sensu dzielic po x watkach:


----------



## victorek

625 said:


> Może dlatego, że nawet ja nie widzę tu linków ani do nich, ani do "spamu", o którym piszesz.


bo musiał bym linkować połowe postów ( na oko)
Proszę przejrzeć 3 ostatnie strony w wątku ekonomicznym. Przeplatanka OFFTOPU imigrancko-polityczno-religijnego pomimo istnienia wydzielonych wątków dla każdej z tych tematyk.
Dyskusja na wspomniane tematy w wątku ekonomicznym, poza dedykowanymi wątkami, to spam, OFFTOP w/e jak to nazwiemy.


----------



## 625

victorek said:


> Proszę przejrzeć 3 ostatnie strony w wątku ekonomicznym.


A wątek ekonomiczny ma jakiś link? Wystarczy jeden, nie musisz połowy wątku.


----------



## michael_siberia

ixs dał 2 posty wcześniej link i wyręczył kolegę


----------



## victorek

625 said:


> A wątek ekonomiczny ma jakiś link? Wystarczy jeden, nie musisz połowy wątku.


Zapomniałem, że jest ukryty w czeluściach forum, tylko dla wtajemniczonych.
Proszę..
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=1375


----------



## michael_siberia

Albo mi się zdaje, albo jest już cisza wyborcza przed II tura samorządówki. Przydałoby się pozamykać "odpowiednie" wątki.


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=153680430#post153680430

Poproszę tag poznań


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## MajKeR_

michael_siberia said:


> Albo mi się zdaje, albo jest już cisza wyborcza przed II tura samorządówki. Przydałoby się pozamykać "odpowiednie" wątki.


Niektóre nadal nie są pozamykane. Nie będę pokazywać palcem, żeby mnie dyskutanci nie zjedli.  Poza tym mam nadzieję, że będzie #bazarek.


----------



## Matticitt

Witam,
mógłbym prosić moda o przejrzenie tej i następnej strony tego wątku https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235713&page=297 ? Po poscie @begul77 zrobił sięniezły syf i temat o budowie hotelu zmienił się w jakiś pogrom city vs city i wypowiedzi w stylu:



b.o.l.o. said:


> Nie obchodzi mnie co uznajesz a czego nie uznajesz.
> Fikasz jak typowy dres.





Eyk88 said:


> Weźcie swoje grabki i łopatki i sio z piaskownicy do domu.





davido1916 said:


> No właśnie o tym cały czas mówię - Łódź jest 100 lat za murzynami, wyludnia się, czyt jest to miasto upadające, jak już napisałem.[...]





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> :nuts:





alowska2 said:


> W zgonach spowodowanych patriotycznym spalaniem wungla z tych kominów tez nikt nam w Europie nie podskoczy. 20tys zgonow rocznie. Prawdziwa duma!


----------



## czlapka

W ogóle ciężko się czyta całe podforum łódzkie od jakiegoś czasu... brak moderatora, który codziennie by zaglądał robi swoje


----------



## Beck's

Są już oficjalne wyniki II tur w miastach, więc proszę o otworzenie PHP.


----------



## notdot

No jakoś mi dyskusja o tej pani z filmu nie pasowała do tytułu "[Kraków] Najmodniejsze miasto świata!"
może przewrażliwiony jestem


----------



## wiewior

Kolega chyba trochę przesadził z brakiem spacji w sygnaturze i w efekcie jego posty nie mieszczą się na ekranach o rozdzielczości mniejszej od FullHD (lub w okolicach)


----------



## 90kifot

Macie jakis kontakt z Administratorem tego forum? Od jakiegoś czasu, przy probie dodania zdjecia, wywala mi błąd, ze nia mam pozwolenia na dodawanie zdjęć (uprzedzam, ze nigdy nie mialem bana ani nawet pouczeń ze strony administracji forum)


----------



## Exelcior

Możliwe, że jest jakieś ograniczenie serwera dot. zdjęć. Spróbuj zmniejszyć może ich rozmiar na początek i dodawać po 2-3.


----------



## 90kifot

Exelcior said:


> Możliwe, że jest jakieś ograniczenie serwera dot. zdjęć. Spróbuj zmniejszyć może ich rozmiar na początek i dodawać po 2-3.


Nie moge dodać nawet najmniejszej grafiki. Dostaje komunikat, ze nie mam zgody na dodawanie czegokolwiek


----------



## MichalJ

Dziwne to by było, gdybyś mógł. Obrazki umieszcza się na zewnętrznym hostingu.


----------



## Darek Yoker

Kolega powyżej Ci odpowiedział : ^^



90kifot said:


> Nie moge dodać nawet najmniejszej grafiki. Dostaje komunikat, ze nie mam zgody na dodawanie czegokolwiek


To forum działa jak internet z lat 90 tych - jakbyś cofnął się w czasie i pisał na maszynie do pisania 
- więc w takiej sytuacji nie licz na możliwości jak na FB .


----------



## 90kifot

Darek Yoker said:


> Kolega powyżej Ci odpowiedział : ^^
> 
> 
> To forum działa jak internet z lat 90 tych - jakbyś cofnął się w czasie i pisał na maszynie do pisania
> - więc w takiej sytuacji nie licz na możliwości jak na FB .


Aplikacja mobilna jest dosyc nowoczesna. Jeszcze rok temu nornalnie dzieki niej wstawiałem zdjecia, teraz jest to niemożliwe


----------



## 90kifot

http://imgur.com/gallery/hquHVEh


----------



## Kpc21

Ten wątek : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054989&page=55 powinien zostać przeniesiony do "Kultura, Nauka i Społeczeństwo". Nie ma on nic wspólnego z dyskusjami ekonomicznymi i politycznymi, do których generalnie przeznaczony jest dział, w którym on się znajduje, a wydaje mi się, że porady prawne można spokojnie podpiąć pod "społeczeństwo".


----------



## skejl

MichalJ said:


> Dziwne to by było, gdybyś mógł. Obrazki umieszcza się na zewnętrznym hostingu.


A jednak to forum teoretycznie umożliwia wgrywanie zdjęć jako załączników, niekiedy widziałem fotorelacje w tej postaci. Niby wyłączono możliwość dodawania załączników przez zwykłych użytkowników, ale niektórzy, świadomie bądź nie, w jakiś sposób obchodzą to ograniczenie.



90kifot said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/hquHVEh


Ale to jest właśnie album na Imgurze. Czyli aplikacja wrzuca na Imgur? Może nawala nie tyle samo forum, ile integracja aplikacji mobilnej właśnie z Imgurem?

Na koniec zasugeruję jeszcze, że istnieje wątek właściwszy do omawiania problemów tego rodzaju: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729801.


----------



## MichalJ

Owszem, ze dwa razy widziałem załączniki, plus ze cztery razy - załączniki, których nie dawało się wyświetlić. Uznałem za jakiś bug. Generalna zasada jest taka, że nie da się.


----------



## 90kifot

skejl said:


> A jednak to forum teoretycznie umożliwia wgrywanie zdjęć jako załączników, niekiedy widziałem fotorelacje w tej postaci. Niby wyłączono możliwość dodawania załączników przez zwykłych użytkowników, ale niektórzy, świadomie bądź nie, w jakiś sposób obchodzą to ograniczenie.
> 
> 
> 
> Ale to jest właśnie album na Imgurze. Czyli aplikacja wrzuca na Imgur? Może nawala nie tyle samo forum, ile integracja aplikacji mobilnej właśnie z Imgurem?
> 
> Na koniec zasugeruję jeszcze, że istnieje wątek właściwszy do omawiania problemów tego rodzaju: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729801.


Tutaj wrzucilem na probe sam link. W tej chwili dalej nie mam "pozwolenia" na dodawanie zdjec bezposrednio z aplikacji - co bylo, jak mozna sie domyslec, bardzo intuicyjne i szybkie. W tej chwili musze wrzucic zdjecie ja serwer i pozniej wkleic link. Robiac te operacje przez telefon po prostu sie odechciewa.


----------



## michael_siberia

Może spróbuj zainstalować sobie apkę Imgura?


----------



## Tomkisiel

Ja korzystam z apki Tapatalk, gdzie sobie dodałem forum SkyscraperCity i wtedy można wrzucać zdjęcia spod aplikacji.


----------



## 625

90kifot said:


> Macie jakis kontakt z Administratorem tego forum? Od jakiegoś czasu, przy probie dodania zdjecia, wywala mi błąd, ze nia mam pozwolenia na dodawanie zdjęć (uprzedzam, ze nigdy nie mialem bana ani nawet pouczeń ze strony administracji forum)


Pomoc dla początkujących – zamieszczanie zdjęć


----------



## michuu

Prosze o zmianę wątku na:

[Toruń] Hotel Hilton


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Zmieniony.


----------



## Kaisel

*Jak dodac TAG do watku?*

Czesc.

Jakis czas temu zalozylem watek "Stargard - infrastruktura sportowa i rekreacyjna" w dziale "Pomorze, Warmia, Mazury". Po wpisaniu TAG-u Stargard wyszukiwarka skycrapercity nie znajduje tego watku wsrod innych watkow ze Stargardu. Domyslam sie, ze trzeba ten watek jakos oznaczyc w systemie skyscrapercity, by mogl byc on odnaleziony tak jak i inne watki z mojego rodzinnego miasta.

Mam nadzieje, ze czytelnie opisalem problem i wiecie jak sobie z ta kwestia poradzic.

Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedzi, podpowiedzi, pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Eurotram

Teraz już widzę,czemu pewien krakowski mod postanowił się mnie pozbyć z jednego wątku: żeby jego wyborcy mogli w nieskrępowany sposób (bez ryzyka riposty) naginać fakty do swoich osobistych uprzedzeń :lol:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154319814&postcount=25085


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Skasowany,


----------



## Darhet

marcin954 said:


> Kurdwa, ale co poniektórzy mają problemy...
> 
> Trudno, niektóre sebixy pozostaną sebixami i dalej będą głosować na prawilno-patriotyczne partie haha!


^^Nie życze aby ktoś mnie nazwyał "sebixem" bezpodstawnie.Sebixem-


> Ogolony na łyso lub z bardzo krótkimi włosami jest osiedlowym cwaniakiem, który czasem zagra w piłkę .ulubioną rozrywką jest oglądanie telewizji i picie piwa.Enycklopedia PWN


----------



## el nino

A czy owłosiony, nie grający w piłkę, nie oglądający telewizji, nie pijący piwa i nie cwany sebix jest już ok?


----------



## 19Dako20

wtedy nie jest sebixem a panem Sebastianem, sączącym sojowe latte na Zbawixie.

pan Sebastian nie urodził się w patologii, a w patchworkowej rodzinie.


----------



## Eurotram

Darhet said:


> ^^Nie życze aby ktoś mnie nazwyał "sebixem" bezpodstawnie.Sebixem-


Ekhm... można np. być młodym (w ogólnym znaczeniu) i "młodym duchem". Także ten tego tam...


----------



## Din Sevenn

Jeśli sebix nie jest sebixem, to jest kucem.

[/ot]


----------



## victorek

Witam. Doszło do falandyzacji wątku https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=1401

Potrzebna dezynsekcja ostatniej strony i ostatnie 1/3 ze strony przedostatniej


----------



## bartek76

To nie falandyzacja tylko dygresja, w dodatku ściśle związana z tematyką dochodu narodowego i jego podziału


----------



## orangy

:siren: Nawalanka potyliczna poza PHP:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759820&page=68


----------



## maciassPL

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=154943650#post154943650

ostatnie dwie strony do przeczyszczenia z bezsenownego trollingu


----------



## live_evil

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1787781&page=493
"Łódź Łączy - nowy plan transportu publicznego"
Zamiast tego mamy litanię fantazji o wiaduktach i tunelach. Wątek wyczerpany, do zamknięcia.


----------



## Sławek

Temat wiele razy powtarzał się, ostatnio był nawet długi off-topic o rozmiarze zdjęć, ale moderator go skasował. Czy naprawdę nie ma opcji by wymóc na ludziach by wrzucali mniejsze zdjęcia, lub stosowali opcje zmniejszania zdjęć przez forum?

Np taki wątek:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=639909&page=1514

Teoretycznie jest taka opcja dla SSC, ale dopiero gdy mocno szukałem, to znalazłem. Może by to gdzieś w jakimś podwieszonym wątku dopisać, że takie coś istnieje, bo chyba mało kto o tym wie?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2092331


----------



## victorek

komuś się ulało. Wnoszę o usunięcie. 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154951646&postcount=8779


----------



## projektor

A ja polecam wątek https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=154986008 a w szczególności polecam się przyjrzeć postom użytkownika z "patriotą" w nicku (niegdyś znany na olsztyńskiej wyborczej troll).


----------



## marek1980

Mozna prosic czcigodnych moderatorow, aby przeniesc ostatnie posty o atomie z PHP do odpowiedniego watku? dziekuje z gory.


----------



## Erni79

Wnoszę o zmianę wszystkich nazw wątków które mają w tytule [Silesia] na [GZM] tj. np https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204975
ponieważ prawnie nie ma takiego miasta, regionu w Polsce. Silesia to historyczna łacińska nazwa całego obszaru Śląska, którego stolicą był Wrocław.

Wszystkie wątki na FPW podpisane nie wiedzieć czemu jako Silesia dotyczą Górnośląsko-Zagłebiowskiej Metropolii (GZM)
http://bip.metropoliagzm.pl/
http://gzmetropolia.pl/.


----------



## demoos

Nie tylko GZM.


----------



## Erni79

Może być GZM, GOP, woj.śląskie w zależności od wątku, którego obszaru dotyczy.


----------



## beschu

Erni79 said:


> Wszystkie wątki na FPW podpisane *nie wiedzieć czemu jako Silesia dotyczą Górnośląsko-Zagłebiowskiej Metropolii (GZM)*
> http://bip.metropoliagzm.pl/
> http://gzmetropolia.pl/.


Silesia to właśnie potoczna nazwa GZM.


----------



## Asinus

Erni79 said:


> Wnoszę o zmianę wszystkich nazw wątków które mają w tytule [Silesia] na [GZM] tj. np https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204975
> ponieważ prawnie nie ma takiego miasta, regionu w Polsce. Silesia to historyczna łacińska nazwa całego obszaru Śląska, którego stolicą był Wrocław.
> 
> Wszystkie wątki na FPW podpisane nie wiedzieć czemu jako Silesia dotyczą Górnośląsko-Zagłebiowskiej Metropolii (GZM)
> http://bip.metropoliagzm.pl/
> http://gzmetropolia.pl/.


Język potoczny, a język urzędowy to dwie różne sprawy. U nas na naszym podforum w nazwach wątków używamy nazwy "Trójmiasto", mimo że pod względem prawnym nie ma takiego miasta ani innej jednostki administracyjnej. Nie trzeba wszystko odgórnie regulować aby używanie tego w języku potocznym było uprawnione. Skoro mieszkańcy aglomeracji Katowic chcą i w praktyce stosują nazwy Silesia to nie powinno się im tego zabraniać. Zatem w mojej ocenie wniosek nie zasługuje na uwzględnienie.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Wydaje mi się, że od tego postu: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155189650&postcount=622 dyskusja powinna być przeniesiona do tego wątku: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018599
Decyzję pozostawiam moderatorowi, dziękuję.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## victorek

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=1406

Ostatnia strona to czysty OFFTOP, w zasadzie do skasowania moim zdaniem. Kilka ostatnich postów z przedostatniej także.


----------



## tramwaj

victorek said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=1406
> 
> Ostatnia strona to czysty OFFTOP, w zasadzie do skasowania moim zdaniem. Kilka ostatnich postów z przedostatniej także.


...Bo wnioski z tej całej ciekawej dyskusji nie wyszły zgodnie z pisowską wizją rzeczywistości?
Wnoszę o pozostawienie tych postów.


----------



## beschu

^To był offtop, ale bardzo interesujący. Jak już porządkować to nie kasować ale przenieść, dać odpowiedni tytuł i zostawić link.


----------



## Richard_P

Proszę o wskazanie gdzie i jaki wniosek mam złożyć aby moje konto zostało usunięte, tak jak miało to miejsce z użytkownikiem krakers90? Szukam w tym zakresie czegokolwiek i znaleźć nie mogę.


----------



## Exelcior

Rysiek, Ty chcesz odchodzić? Rozumiem ja ale stały bywalec forum jak Ty?


----------



## k%

wszyscy wracaja 

a konta szkoda


----------



## victorek

tramwaj said:


> ...Bo wnioski z tej całej ciekawej dyskusji nie wyszły zgodnie z pisowską wizją rzeczywistości?
> Wnoszę o pozostawienie tych postów.


Powtórz sobie z 10 razy w głowie to co właśnie wyprodukowałeś bo chyba nie zdajesz sobie sprawy z absurdu jakim tu operujesz. Wygląda na to, że masz jakiś problem i nie umiesz sobie z nim poradzić.



beschu said:


> ^To był offtop, ale bardzo interesujący. Jak już porządkować to nie kasować ale przenieść, dać odpowiedni tytuł i zostawić link.


Kasować w sensie, usunąć z wątku ekonomicznego a forma ostateczna, czy to przez przeniesienie czy przez utylizacje, to już kosmetyka.


----------



## Ogg

@Richard_P daj hasło na forum komuś zaufanemu - niech ci je zmieni, nie będzie kusić ja w przypadku pożądanej nieobecności. Jeśli kiedykolwiek zapragniesz wrócić będziesz miał szansę


----------



## Richard_P

Exelcior said:


> Rysiek, Ty chcesz odchodzić? Rozumiem ja ale stały bywalec forum jak Ty?


 Wszystkie statystyki wskazują, że jesteś bardziej stałym użytkownikiem forum niż ja 




k% said:


> wszyscy wracaja
> a konta szkoda


 Póki co to dalej ani knyfla "usuń konto" ani sugestii jak to zrobić nie znalazłem więc ciężko wrócić gdy się jeszcze nie wyszło 




Ogg said:


> @Richard_P daj hasło na forum komuś zaufanemu - niech ci je zmieni, nie będzie kusić ja w przypadku pożądanej nieobecności. Jeśli kiedykolwiek zapragniesz wrócić będziesz miał szansę


Niby OK ale już w tym roku zrobiłem sobie pół roku wolnego po czym wszedłem na forum i budzę się po 2 miesiącach bezproduktywnie użerając się ze stałymi zgryźliwcami. Tak więc wydaje się, że jedynie permanentne usunięcie konta może być odpowiednio skuteczne aby nie ulegać pokusie :cheers2:


----------



## demoos

Wrzuc ich do ignora a mod niech Ci zablokuje mozliwsc pisania w tych tematach


----------



## Richard_P

demoos said:


> Wrzuc ich do ignora a mod niech Ci zablokuje mozliwsc pisania w tych tematach


To nic nie daje, bo zaraza jak każda inna lubi się rozprzestrzeniać więc w pewnym momencie zainfekuje inne wątki. Zablokowanie tematów = brak możliwości odpowiedzi na sensowną treść w nim zawartą a i samych w "ignorze" trzeba monitorować bo niejednokrotnie posuwają się tak daleko, że do moderacji trzeba zgłaszać. Tak więc pozostaje albo się użerać albo całkowicie odciąć a ja nie mam już energii na płonne dysputy :cheers2:


----------



## demoos

Moge znow poprosic kolege aby napisal skrypt blokujacy, wycina posty osob niechcianych, nie widac, ze one sa. Nie ma tez guzika jak w przypadku ignora zeby pokazac taki post, a wylaczenie tego to nie jedno klikniecie i sie czlowiekowi nie chce.

Czy takie rozwiazanie Cie interesuje?


----------



## Beck's

Czy wątek "Kadzimy sobie" dotyczący nominowania użytkownika mijającego roku jest nadal aktualny?


----------



## michael_siberia

Beton już zakładał na rok kolejny czy jeszcze nie?


----------



## Eurotram

Richard_P said:


> Wszystkie statystyki wskazują, że jesteś bardziej stałym użytkownikiem forum niż ja
> 
> 
> 
> Póki co to dalej ani knyfla "usuń konto" ani sugestii jak to zrobić nie znalazłem więc ciężko wrócić gdy się jeszcze nie wyszło
> 
> 
> 
> Niby OK ale już w tym roku zrobiłem sobie pół roku wolnego po czym wszedłem na forum i budzę się po 2 miesiącach bezproduktywnie użerając się ze stałymi zgryźliwcami. Tak więc wydaje się, że jedynie permanentne usunięcie konta może być odpowiednio skuteczne aby nie ulegać pokusie :cheers2:


Rysiek,daj spokój,forum wiele straci jak odejdziesz (zwłaszcza tramwajwe realcje ze Wschodu; co prawda Hipolit dzielnie się stara,ale jednak Ty o niejednym smaczku pamiętasz). Tu i tak jeszcze jest wersal; niektórzy userzy z SSC (nie mogąc poszaleć tutaj pod groźbą briga czy bana) upuszczają sobie mocno pary na innych portalach i TAM dopiero robią chamówę; tu jest jeszcze całkiem OK).


----------



## Stiggy

Nieudany sylwester u prof. Alicja Stone:



Wątek Militarny;155371860 said:


> Niektórzy jebani krypto pisowcy są tak zagłębieni w związku radzieckim/rosji, że nawet nie wiedzą kiedy piszą po polsku. Piszę o użytkowniku Stiggy. Lata zarozumiałego bucostwa, które można podkreślić w jeden sposób - nieślubny syn Kaczyńskiego i Putina. Powinieneś szukać posady w rządzie bo to najlepszy moment dziejowy dla takich jak ty.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^można powiedzieć, że ostatnia strona WM przeszła noworoczne oczyszczenie(...)
Miejmy nadzieję, że @Wątek Militarny podejdzie trzeźwo do pisania kolejnych postów.


----------



## Exelcior

Dla użytkownika Wątek Militarny zalecamy zastosowanie Ripostonu albo 2KC na kaca :nuts:


----------



## k%

spamer zbanowany


----------



## MichalJ

Kolega po 5 latach od rejestracji nie ma ANI JEDNEGO posta poza Klubem Forum. 
Mamy jakiś regulamin czy nie? 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1124044


----------



## Luki_SL

ol_patriota said:


> Pseudomoderator o nicku Luki_SL,który mnie non stop banuje,briguje i straszy ze mnie wytnie z tego forum nie powinien być tu moderatorem bo nie ma wyrazistego powodu zeby tak sie zachowywać .Niech idzie w cholerę, przeżyje to zeby tu nie pisać



Z tej okazji moderator uhonorował użytkownika dożywotnim banem.
Zakończył swoje uczestnictwo na forum z 10 "wpisami" (ostrzeżeniami i brigami) w swojej kartotece. Zatem najwyższy czas było zakończyć występy.... :siren:


----------



## Exelcior

Znaczy za dużo napił się naszej śliwowicy. Bo pić przepalankę trzeba umieć


----------



## wiewior

Oj, myślę, że on wróci - w innym wcieleniu


----------



## Eurotram

wiewior said:


> Oj, myślę, że on wróci - w innym wcieleniu


A praktycznie na bank wyżyje się na innych portalach


----------



## Luki_SL

wiewior said:


> Oj, myślę, że on wróci - w innym wcieleniu





Eurotram said:


> A praktycznie na bank wyżyje się na innych portalach


Może uchowa się przez kilka dni na forum, ale później i tak marnie skończy


----------



## Pawelski

Qczę, jak zmienić sygnaturę? Kiedyś to robiłem, ale nie mogę sobie przypomnieć a w bebechach tego do edycji nie widzę :dunno:.


----------



## demoos

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Zyzio

ej, ale to zmienia moją sygnaturkę, a nie jego!


----------



## arkadiusz

Wydaje mi się, że ostatnia strona tego wątku wymaga porządków  (żeby nie było - te posty to nie do mnie , ale taki poziom dyskusji... )

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=681652&page=168



kdauksz said:


> Ech, koalicja "kupiłem se mieszkanie za 20k/metr nad rzeką i teraz chcę, żeby wszyscy zamknęli ryj". Warcholstwo i prywatyzacja miasta w natarciu.





kdauksz said:


> Wisła jest otwarta dla wszystkich mieszkańców, jak komuś nie pasuje, to niech sprzeda swoje "apartamąt" i wypierpapier do Otwocka czy Tłuszcza. Nie ma zgody na uśmiercanie miasta, żeby grupa bananowych przekręciarzy miała wieś w centrum.
> 
> A sikanie pod oknem jest tak samo wiarygodne jak sikanie na znicze. Dlaczego kłamiesz, kolego? Kto ci płaci?





kdauksz said:


> "Sikanie pod oknami" okazuje się sikaniem pod mostem. Też słabe, ale widać, że lubisz sobie pomanipulować dla efektu.
> 
> Boli mnie tyłek, bo kogoś stać na robienie z miasta pustyni. Jakoś dopóki nie pojawiły się tam drogie mieszkania, nikt zdania mieszkańców nie brał pod uwagę. Dopiero gdy jaśniepaństwo się sprowadziło, to Wisła zaczęła przeszkadzać.
> 
> Jest problem? To proponuję poszukać rozwiązania w postaci toalet i zwiększonej obecności SM i policji, a nie zakazywania wszystkiego co popadnie. Przypominam - to jest centrum miasta, jak ktoś się spodziewał ciszy, to jest zwyczajnym głupkiem.


----------



## Suli

Przecież warcholstwo napisał poprawnie. O co chodzi?
Poza tym trafnie opisał istotę roszczeniowej postawy niektórych mieszkańców. Przerabiam coś podobnego na Saskiej Kępie. I generalnie zgadzam się z @kdauksz, że jeśli ktoś oczekuje ciszy i spokoju w centrum dwumilionowej aglomeracji to jest niespełna rozumu i się powinien w Bieszczady wyprowadzić.


----------



## Avezo

Chyba oczywiste, że tylko o czerwone zwroty chodzi, nie o całość.


----------



## Eurotram

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=157183092&postcount=26486

Autor posta chyba się nieco zagalopował...


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Przecież ma rację, ten wątek jest specjalnej troski tak samo jak ta firma. :nuts:


----------



## Eurotram

MajKeR_ said:


> ^^ Przecież ma rację, ten wątek jest specjalnej troski tak samo jak ta firma. :nuts:


Ten Twój wpis to jest niewątpliwie "specjalnej troski" hno:
Doczytaj całą dyskusję do końca (łącznie z tekstami źródłowymi) i postaraj się wrócić do poziomu.


----------



## MajKeR_

Wszystko przeczytałem, co więcej, śledzę ten wątek z przerwami od wielu lat i sam jestem codziennym pasażerem pojazdów tej "firmy", przy okazji przyglądając się jej modelowi biznesowemu. Dlatego wszelkie wyrazy krytyki, bardzo różnie wyrażanej, uważam za bardzo rozsądną przeciwwagę wobec ślepej propagandy, nie mającej kompletnie nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością, w której pojazdy Pesy są dostarczane wiele miesięcy po terminie i mają rażące niedoróbki.


----------



## Eurotram

MajKeR_ said:


> Wszystko przeczytałem, co więcej, śledzę ten wątek z przerwami od wielu lat i sam jestem codziennym pasażerem pojazdów tej "firmy", przy okazji przyglądając się jej modelowi biznesowemu. Dlatego wszelkie wyrazy krytyki, bardzo różnie wyrażanej, uważam za bardzo rozsądną przeciwwagę wobec ślepej propagandy, nie mającej kompletnie nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością, w której pojazdy Pesy są dostarczane wiele miesięcy po terminie i mają rażące niedoróbki.


Wiele miesięcy po terminie to są dostarczane Wasze i to dlatego,że realizacja przypadła na najgorszy okres finansowy w dziejach firmy (nie pamiętam przypadku,w którym firma będąca o włos od zbańczenia nie zaliczyła obsuwy z dostawą przypadającą na ten okres); na Elfy dla Regiojetu mogą kupić podzespoły od razu.
Natomiast reszta Twojego posta to mniej więcej jak ta propaganda rządowa,tylko że w przeciwną stronę; a prawda jak zwykle leży pośrodku 
Ale nie ciągnijmy tu offtopu,może lepiej przenieśmy dyskusję do właściwego wątku.


----------



## michuu

Prosze zmianę nazwy wątku na: [Toruń] Parkingi


----------



## michuu

michuu said:


> Proszę o zmianę wątku na:
> 
> [Toruń] Nowe Jakubskie (Apartamenty Lubicka, Avangarda, Artystyczne)


Chciałby się przypomnieć


----------



## Grvl

Teraz z kolei prośba o lekkie posprzątanie w warszawskim wątku o remontach zabytków.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=108168&page=767


----------



## Din Sevenn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=144387
[Polska] Liczba pasażerów w portach lotniczych - proponuję dodać tagi z nazwami miast.


----------



## k%

Done


----------



## jacekq

Łódź stała się lotniczą stolicą, że jako jedyna ma tag wielką literą pisany? Czy po prostu pierwszy tag automatycznie się tak oznacza?


----------



## k%

wpisywalem wszystkie z duzej i po kolei wedlug wielkosci ruchu, dlaczego wyswietla tylko Lodz z duzej nie mam pojecia.


----------



## skejl

Użytkownik zarejestrowany wczoraj, siedem jednozdaniowych postów o niczym („rewelacja”, „przyjemnie popatrzeć” itp) wyprodukowanych w parę minut, a w stopce reklama: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1466668

A co do Łodzi…










https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=731090

Łódź Czterech Kultur czy jakoś tak.


----------



## MichalJ

Tagi się automatycznie zamieniają na małe litery, ale automat nie umie ogonków. W związku z tym "Łódź" i "łódź" to są dwa różne tagi.


----------



## pmaciej7

Polopiryn said:


> Nie pamiętam czy PHP podlegało pod tą księgę...


Nie podlega i przypominamy o tym brigami.


----------



## Maxymila

Nie powinno się w ten sposób pisać



Intruz said:


> gdzie obniżenie kamienic, a gdzie wieża Co za debil z tego Janczykowskiego...


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=158565780#post158565780


----------



## skejl

skejl said:


> Użytkownik zarejestrowany wczoraj, siedem jednozdaniowych postów o niczym („rewelacja”, „przyjemnie popatrzeć” itp) wyprodukowanych w parę minut, a w stopce reklama: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1466668


Podbijam temat spamera. Niby już trochę późno na reakcję — osiągnął, co chciał — ale myślę, że mimo to trzeba wyczyścić, żeby nie dawać przyzwolenia na taki „marketing”.


----------



## TomekB

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=158541760&postcount=38656

Jawne kłamstwo i żydożerstwo.


----------



## Czifo

W sensie nagranie tego, czy wrzucenie na forum?


----------



## TomekB

W sensie komentarz.


----------



## Exelcior

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=158489844&postcount=4134 - może do wycięcia te wulgaryzmy?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Ogólnie wycięty cały off-topic kolejowy. Z dyskusji o sednie sprawy przeszło się do dyskusji o dojazdach do .... CPK.


----------



## Asinus

TomekB said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=158541760&postcount=38656
> 
> Jawne kłamstwo i żydożerstwo.


Usunięte.


----------



## Hekus

Proszę o zmianę nazwy tego wątku: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=158712672#post158712672 na *[Toruń] Infrastruktura sportowa*


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Wedle życzenia


----------



## MichalJ

Pisałem kiedyś:


MichalJ said:


> Mam takie pytanie do PT Moderacji: Czy wrzucanie wpisów w postaci linków do (własnego zresztą) bloga plus 2-3-wyrazowy tytuł to jest to, co chcemy?
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148507463&postcount=3552
> 
> Jakoś mi to nie pasuje do idei dyskusji na forum.


ale dostałem odpowiedź, że może być.

Teraz widzę, że ten użytkownik https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1284406 jest zbanowany. Co się stało?


----------



## Monarchi

^^ Nie został zablokowany tylko blox zakończył działalność jako platforma blogowa.
Użytkownik @1ico ma bardzo dużą wiedzę w temacie, szacunek.


----------



## chauffeur

Monarchi said:


> ^^ Nie został zablokowany tylko blox


Nie o bloga chodzi, tylko o użytkownika. Jak byk stoi: BANNED.


----------



## Tomczyna

Czy aby użytkownik nie przesadza z rozmiarami stopki?


----------



## tramwaj

^^ Przesadza.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Mogę prosić o wrzucenie w całości cytowanej wiadomości:



arkadiusz said:


> Skoro "wiadomy" temat zamknięty (i chyba otwierać jeszcze nie ma po co), to wrzucę tutaj - bo informacja jednak zaskakująca:
> 
> https://www.gazetaprawna.pl/artykuly/1410965,odbudowa-palacu-saskiego-w-warszawie.html


do poniższego wątku, który obecnie jest zamknięty?

*[Śródmieście] Odbudowa Pałacu Saskiego i rewitalizacja placu Piłsudskiego *

Wydaje się, że wiadomość zasługuje na wklejenie do merytorycznego wątku.

Dzięki wielkie


----------



## LubiePiwo

Mógłby ktoś zrobić porządek z ostatnimi postami?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=158915784


----------



## butelkowy_szachista

Proszę o nadanie tagów "Bydgoszcz" oraz "muzeum" do wątku:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2175274


----------



## PiotrG

Mógłby ktoś przenieść mój post do wątku o ekstraklasie? Pomyliłem się.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=158954260&postcount=48455

ok - pm7


----------



## Grvl

Jakiś nowy użytkownik spamuje w warszawskich wątkach
Póki co ma 6 postów i każdy jest prawie taki sam
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=158962780&postcount=4322
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=32031340


----------



## MichalJ

Wątek się zaciął
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688100


----------



## nowy1212

Proszę otworzyć wątek Łódź Łączy - https://www.google.com/url?client=internal-uds-cse&cx=partner-pub-7865546952023728:8944466784&q=https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1787781&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwiokf3KlJbiAhXjwqYKHUEfAuYQFjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0_Tz2aH1423yF76-1PMNt6


Pisze tutaj bo moderatorzy z Łodzi nie wchodza na SSC


----------



## offspear

DEL


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Do nikogo, konta są nieusuwalne. Jeśli chcesz możesz wszystkie swoje posty edytować do poziomu "del"


----------



## Exelcior

Oj nieprawda Luki_SL
Kilku użytkowników zażądało usunięcia konta i zostało to dokonane (z powodów np kłopotów w pracy).


----------



## offspear

DEL


----------



## Exelcior

Zgoda - kasacja konta nie oznacza kasacji postów.


----------



## MichalJ

Post pozostały po skasowanym użytkowniku wygląda tak:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112617941&postcount=2


----------



## Din Sevenn

Prośba o wyczyszczenie wątku o Operze: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400466&page=89
Od tego posta do końca.
Proponuję też przyjrzeć się wpisom usera Andbyd - robi fajne zdjęcia z budów, ale czasem jak się zapędzi w dyskusję to różnie bywa.


----------



## Buster90

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4182
Wątek się zawiesił podobnie jak schody ruchome na tymże obiekcie.


----------



## tramwaj

Chyba wraca problem z blokującymi się wątkami - napisałem posta u horej curki, na liście wątków widać, że mój post jest ostatni, a go nie widać.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2001854&page=520


----------



## MicM

Proszę o dodanie tagów 'Warszawa' i 'przestrzeń publiczna' do wątku:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2092463

oraz

'Warszawa' do tego:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224898


----------



## kaspric

Czy sformuowania w stylu "towarzyszu pisowski", "pisowskie trolle" to jest naprawdę poziom obowiązujący na FPW?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=159519243


----------



## Darek Yoker

Sławek;159508821 said:


> Ale to nie ma znacznienia. To forum jest bazą MYSQL. Kto choć raz widział phpmyadmin i ja wygląda baza takiego forum, to wiem że jest tabela wątków (tytuły i opis) i tabela postów. I wszystko jest traktowane jako całość. Nie ma znaczenia czy wątek ma 1mln postów czy tylko 3.


No to by tylko świadczyło że jednak ogólne wątki ( nie wątki ukończone inwestycje U/C czy jakieś 100 lat planowania ale wątki ogólne acz nie używane ) w których nikt nie napisze np. przez ponad 6 miesięcy nowego posta powinny być kasowane ( i tylko i wyłącznie takie ) co to za dyskusja na forum dyskusyjnym jak raz na 6 miesięcy ktoś posta doda … mam na myśli wątki w stylu czy Pigmeje często używają komórek w lesie tropikalnym  albo czy jakaś wieża radiowa w Pierdziszewie górnym jest najwyższa w województwie leszczyńskim  - po prostu wątki w których jakby się posta napisało to by się nie wiedziało czy adwersarz dyskusji za rok obudzi się z hibernacji w locie kosmicznym i odpisze na nowy rok.

Wątki takie powinny być specjalnie oznaczone by każdy miał świadomość że jak nikogo nie interesuje dany temat i nie doda posta w ciągu 6 miesięcy to wątek wyparuje.

Przy okazji skończyłyby się zabawy  moderacyjne gdy jeden moderator wątek zamyka a drugi otwiera po miesiącu - po prostu jakiś wątek by miał zainteresowanie to by "chodził" otwarty by można było pisać. 
Taki przykład kilka osób wnioskowało o otwarcie łódzkiego HP komunikacyjnego ale się nie da bo by się "pokłócono" ( rowerzyści z blacharzami  ) - no to co w carmagedonie czy coś non stop się kłócą i dobrze jest  - ale wątek ma zainteresowanie skoro w nim piszą.


----------



## skejl

Sławek;159514457 said:


> Może takie porównanie: polskie forum o wielkości 100 tys użytkowników, kilku mln postów i odwiedzinach ok 60-80 osób na sekundę wymagało 128GB RAM, kilku dysków SSD pracujacych w systemie raid i 16 serwerowych procesorów Intela.
> SSC ma userów, odwiedzin i postów kilkanaście/kilkadziesiąt razy więcej wiec superkomputer tu bardziej pasuje


Tylko wiesz… Pi razy oko dziesięć, może kilkanaście takich i masz moc obliczeniową serwerów, na których stoi baza danych StackOverflow (liczę tylko serwery baz danych MS SQL Server, a nie całą resztę, w szczególności pomijam serwery wyszukiwarki i cache'u, które też są swoistymi pomocniczymi bazami danych). El nino ma rację: albo admin dupa, albo silnik dupa, albo jedno i drugie. Albo, dorzucę od siebie, na tym samym serwerze chodzi coś jeszcze.

Chociaż 60-80 osób na sekundę to naprawdę duży ruch. Nie wiem, czy się nie pomyliłeś.


----------



## ArtiiP

a Tobie to co tak z tym kasowaniem?
Nastukałeś dużo jakiś obciachowych postów, czy jak? 

bo tylko kasować kasować i kasować.


----------



## ArtiiP

skejl:a wyżej mamy zestaw.
4 Microsoft SQL Servers (new hardware for 2 of them)
11 IIS Web Servers (new hardware)
2 Redis Servers (new hardware)
3 Tag Engine servers (new hardware for 2 of the 3)
3 Elasticsearch servers (same)
4 HAProxy Load Balancers (added 2 to support CloudFlare)

edita:
z posta Sławka wyczytuje jednego kompika z 16*core (albo 2x8core) na którym bangla wszystko. no taki średni config.


----------



## Darek Yoker

ArtiiP said:


> a Tobie to co tak z tym kasowaniem?
> Nastukałeś dużo jakiś obciachowych postów, czy jak?
> 
> bo tylko kasować kasować i kasować.


Nie no to trzymaj takie wątki jak ten po 10 lat:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=802602
może ten nie jest najbardziej idiotyczny bo jeszcze coś by tam się dało popisać - ale wiesz ile jest bardziej durnych wątków do dziś otwartych o dziwo w których ktoś posta napisał ostatniego 10 lat temu ? 
Nie pisze o wątkach wartościowych ale jest całe mnóstwo wątków śmieci czy wprost dziwadeł w których nikt nic nie napisał od X lat i cały czas wiszą na systemie.

Ktoś chciał10 lat temu dowiedzieć się czy kupic parapet zewnętrzny czy wewnętrzny to sobie założył wątek ktoś się chciał dowiedzieć czy i tu improwizuje ale podobny wątek widziałem kiedyś czy w Stalowej Woli jest więcej wysokich budynków niż w Sandomierzu albo jeszcze bardziej "ważne"dla urbanistyki tematy - tak ważne  że później po paru postach w takim wątku nikt X lat nic w nich nie pisze. Jak uważasz że są tak istotne wszystkie tego typu wątki to w nich pisz  i prowadz dyskusje a nie zestaw upiorów trzymamy.


----------



## Sławek

JGambolputty said:


> Na czym to stało? Na phpBB by Przemo? :crazy:


ubb.threads 
https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/UBB.threads


----------



## skejl

ArtiiP said:


> skejl:a wyżej mamy zestaw. (…)
> 
> z posta Sławka wyczytuje jednego kompika z 16*core (albo 2x8core) na którym bangla wszystko. no taki średni config.


Rzecz tyczyła się mocy obliczeniowej, która jest potrzebna do uciągnięcia samej relacyjnej bazy danych z określoną liczbą rekordów (rzekłbym, rozmiar nie jest tu największą determinantą). I przede wszystkim tego, czy usuwanie starych wątków cokolwiek by dało (byłoby bez znaczenia). I jeszcze tego, czy SSC wymaga jakiegoś superkomputera (gdzie tam). Przy tym pełna zgoda, że bazy danych są ogólnie dość wymagające dla komputerów.


----------



## 625

Darek Yoker said:


> No to by tylko świadczyło że jednak ogólne wątki ( nie wątki ukończone inwestycje U/C czy jakieś 100 lat planowania ale wątki ogólne acz nie używane ) w których nikt nie napisze np. przez ponad 6 miesięcy nowego posta powinny być kasowane ( i tylko i wyłącznie takie )


Idź sobie z tymi wymysłami na onet.


----------



## ArtiiP

dyskutujemy na tak dużym metapoziomie, że zarazem ja, koledzy i Ty możemy mieć równocześnie racje 
odpowiedz jest jedna "to zależy", 
Czasem poskładanie danych będzie dużo bardziej intensywniejsze, od pracy bazy (z ramu), czasem odwrotnie. 
Co do nieszkodliwości postów nieużywanych, to problem się robi przy wyszukiwaniu frazy, a jest praktycznie 0 wpływ przy standardowym przeglądaniu (dobra można i tu zrobić błędy, ale...) 

ale ale za duży OT się robi (nie tylko w temacie wątku, ale i całym forum) wiec ja proponuje EOT


----------



## pmaciej7

dkzg said:


> Poza tym, forum nie padnie, nie po to ktoś je kupił by je zamknąć.


Jeśli przestanie przynosić dochody, to dlaczego nie zamknąć?


----------



## Grvl

Halo, policja? Proszę przyjechać do wątku o kaczyński tałer w Waraszawie.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385138&page=712
Proszę o wydzielanie dyskusji od postu #14230 do nowego wątku [Bydgoszcz] Nowy Port

Tagi: Bydgoszcz, nowy, port

Dzięki.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ok.


----------



## victorek

Czemu mój post zniknął z tego wątku? Usterka forum czy ktoś wywalił? Jeżeli tak, to czemu?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1758589&page=17

@down
wygląda na to jakby ktoś go jednak dziabnął. Znikające posty szybko się pojawiały ponownie


----------



## Exelcior

Posty znikają - tym razem wątek kolejowy i Śląskie :lol:


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2131386&page=6

Poproszę o tag poznań


----------



## Grvl

Prośba o usunięcie zbędnego odkopywania wątku. A przy okazji i o zamknięcie wątki póki nic się tam nie dzieje.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=159572134&postcount=744


----------



## zbieraj

*Drodzy moderatorzy* polecam uwadze, to co jeden z Was wypisuje na tym forum:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=159589364#post159589364



k% said:


> dziecko, do tego chore, autorytetem


Jego tekstów na takim poziomie jest cała masa. Pytanie więc: jaką netykietą powinien się kierować moderator, oraz jak powinni być wybierani moderatorzy na FPW/SSC.

Jasne, niech modowie się różnią w opiniach, w tym politycznych, ale pewna kultura wypowiedzi powinna obowiązywać. Szanuję *k%* w wielu kwestiach, ale poziom wielu jego postów na pewno nie jest jedną z nich...


----------



## Virgileq

No mi jest wstyd co tu się zaczęło wyprawiać i to już od pewnego czasu. Wcześniej nie komentowałem nawet tego, że mnie zbanował za przedstawienie jego poglądów, ale z każdą kolejną strona wątku zastanawiam się, czy chce w tym uczestniczyć.


----------



## k%

mnie też jest wstyd jak takie osoby zaarzucają mi publicznie, cytuję:



> "nawoływanie do ludobójstwa ciapatych"


ku rozwadze tylko kilka postów z tamtego wątku, gdzie to ja jestem samym złem...



redoxygene said:


> To nie ludzkosc, to tylko czesc jej jednostek, ktorych szkodliwosc po prostu bedzie musiala byc ograniczona w ten, czy inny sposob.
> ...
> Czy nastapi to we w miare odpowiednim momencie, czy relatywnie pozno, czy za pomoca bardziej skoordynowanych dzialan, czy np. zamachow, to juz malo wazne.





bartek76 said:


> No tak, w tym wątku brakowało tylko radosnego komunizmu (bo ten realny okazał się być ponury, grobowo ponury), ciekawe czemu nie jestem zaskoczony?
> ...
> Brawo, rozwiązaniem problemów ma być zamordyzm i pakowanie niepokornych do piachu





redoxygene said:


> Skoro da sie wejsc na komin i rozwiesic plachte, ktora wrazenia na kims nie robi, to zrobi brak paliwa. A nie da sie chronic wszystkich rafinerii, portow, linii przesylowych itd.
> ...
> Pocieszaj sie czym chcesz  A sierp i mlot jeszcze bardzo duza role maja do odegrania przed soba, co sami z bartkiem uzasadniacie swoimi postami, wiec wiesz


----------



## Virgileq

Akurat tego posta, którego cytujesz z wielkim oburzeniem i za którego dałeś mi bana dziwnym trafem lajkowal @625. Musialem błędnie założyć, że to jest wyjaśnione.

Stąd też może cytujesz go bez linka, by trudniej go było znaleźć? Czy są inne powody?


----------



## redoxygene

k% said:


> mnie też jest wstyd jak takie osoby zaarzucają mi publicznie, cytuję:


Swoje posty lepiej zacytuj i nie wycieraj sobie innymi twarzy, w tym mną. Nie ja zarzucałem Ci "faszyzm i nawoływanie do eksterminacji ciapatych", a stawałem w obronie osoby, której w odwecie za swoje poglądy rzuciłeś brigiem, bo się wielce obraziłeś, że śmiała to tak, a nie inaczej skategoryzować. Nie ja określiłem Ciebie "chamem i prostakiem" za Twoje posty dotyczące kolesia z filmiku. To nie ja rozdaję brigi za nazywanie mnie komunistą, tylko Ty stajesz się sędzią we własnej obrazie majestatu.
Żeby było śmieszniej, to własnie w komuniście nie widzisz nic niestosownego, nawet to cytujesz, jak i w ciągłych tego typu przytykach bartka76 do mnie (który wszystko chyba na lewo od niego w ten sposób określi), ale niech ktoś spróbuje Twoje poglądy nazwać faszystowskimi! Ohohoho! Ty przecież tylko niewinnie żartujesz o wywoływaniu kryzysików w Afryce i ubolewasz nad rozbrojeniem cywilów, bo nie będzie jak się bronić przed hordami z Afryki, taki klimat, a Ty się nie będziesz przecież powstrzymywał, kierujesz się swoim interesem i chcesz się aktywnie bronić. Jak i to, co opisywałem w zakresie Twojego mylenia ewolucji z darwinizmem społecznym, z czym ochoczo szarżowałeś po wątku klimatycznym. Gdzie tu jakiekolwiek nawoływanie, jakiś faszyzm? No gdzie? Nie że coś, ale wiesz - taka lekka pomyłeczka to kolejny kamyczek do ogródka ewentualnego Twojego przyszłego obrażania się i brigów, za wytknięcie Ci Twoich poglądów przez kogoś w sposób kategoryzujący. W końcu Ty o ewolucji pisałeś, a nie żadnym, tfu, darwinizmie. Ja wtedy też stanę w obronie takiej osoby, tego wymaga elementarna przyzwoitość. Wpisz se w wikipedię, to zobaczysz komu też się myliło. Po prostu pewne rzeczy trzeba brać na klatę, a nie w tak bezczelny sposób się bronić. 

Wyciąganie moich wyrwanych z wątku cytatów, też dobrze obrazuje problem. One były de facto odpowiedzią wprost na m.in. Twoje wynurzenia o tym, że masz w zasadzie w zadku problemy klimatyczne, które mogą doprowadzić do de facto zagłądy większości ludzkości, bo najważniejsza jest Twoja wolność i rozwój, no przecież oczywiste, że będziesz się bronił (i nie, nie będę teraz prowadził kwerendy postów i ich kompilowania na potrzeby udowadniania tego) co zresztą od razu wytknął Ci w zakresie zacytowanych przez Ciebie moich postów Virgileq:


Virgileq said:


> Widzę, że odwracanie kota ogonem to specjalność k%.
> 
> Sam piszesz, że zatrzymanie ciągłego wzrostu doprowadzić do wojen i rozruchów, bo ludzie chcą więcej i sam pójdziesz na barykady, ale już mówienie, że to i tak się skończy rozruchami, to jest: "jaranie się dawaniem po buzi i zamachami".
> 
> Na wszelki wklejam nr posta: 159401996


Mnie można zarzucić bezczelność, bezpośredniość i nieowijanie w bawełnę. Ale nikt nie może mnie nazwać "chamem i prostakiem, nawołującym do eksterminacji", do takich wniosków z Twoich własnych wypowiedzi i całokształtu oceny sytuacji doprowadzasz Ty, nie pierwszy raz zresztą, nie ja, a teraz jeszcze bezczelnie na innych dookoła pokazujesz palcem, którzy sprzeciwiają się takiemu poziomowi postów moderatora.


----------



## 625

Po wielokrotnych problemach i tych postach odbieram k% status moderatora.


----------



## k%

haha


----------



## Spencer

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=108168&page=772

Czy można prosić o przeniesie powyższej popeliny o utraconych gipsaturach zaczynającej się od #15435 do jakiegoś wątku właściwszego na takie gorzkie żale? Np. tu:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=492950

lub jeszcze lepiej tu:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=367938


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> Po wielokrotnych problemach i tych postach odbieram k% status moderatora.


Prawie w rocznicę poprzedniego odebrania; czuję,że już zbierają się wierne krakowskie szable :horse:
Oby tym razem *625* starczyło sił i wytrwałości w podtrzymaniu decyzji.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Eurotram said:


> Prawie w rocznicę poprzedniego odebrania; czuję,że już zbierają się wierne krakowskie szable :horse:
> Oby tym razem *625* starczyło sił i wytrwałości w podtrzymaniu decyzji.


A jeśli konsekwencją tej wytrwałości będzie funkcja moderatora dla *mnie*? :tongue2: :troll:


----------



## jutlandzki

*k%*: zauwazylem, ze podobały ci się moje posty o wolności przekonań w Danii, więc na tej podstawie pozwolę sobie się wypowiedzieć:
pewnych spraw nie nalezy przeginac

banem dla Virgileq (z ktorym sam w wielu sprawach się zgadzam a w innych za cholerę) straciles imho jakikolwiek szacunek dla siebie i mam nadzieję, że powyższa decyzja zostanie podtrzymana. Pisać oczywiście powinieneś móc co chcesz w swym maczetowym pojmowaniu rzeczywistości, ale na moda za cholerę się nie nadajesz.


----------



## k%

raczej malo mnie interesuje "szacunek" ludzi, ktorzy klamia ze propaguje ludobojstwo lub takie slowa popieraja albo lajkuja sobie posty z osoba od sierpa i mlota 

nie o takie FPW walczylem i nie takie FPW reformowalem w obecnym ksztalcie

no i najwazniejszy jest szacunek do samego siebie wiec z tamtej decyzji sie ciesze i niczego nie zaluje.


----------



## nikmin

^^ k% jakkolwiek jestes dosc barwna postacia tego forum to powiedz, czy samemu sobie nie wydajesz sie nieco zbyt... niedojrzaly z tym samouwielbieniem siebie i miejsca, gdzie zyjesz by byc kims w rodzaju autorytetu jako mod i by miec wystarczajaco obiektywny oglad roznych sytuacji tu?


----------



## Eurotram

Wypalacz Rafał;159621302 said:


> A jeśli konsekwencją tej wytrwałości będzie funkcja moderatora dla *mnie*? :tongue2: :troll:


Nie wiem o czymś?


----------



## k%

nikmin said:


> by miec wystarczajaco obiektywny oglad roznych sytuacji tu?


jesli uwazasz, ze nie mialem i nie mam to coz ja moge Ci rzec :dunno:


----------



## kaktus

Forum coraz bardziej skręca w jednym kierunku, coraz mniej mi się to podoba, decyzja o odwołaniu k% tylko to potwierdza. Jedni mogą pisać co im "ślina na język przyniesie" inni muszą się pilnować w ramach politpoprawnosci.


----------



## zbieraj

Ale tu nie chodzi o strony czy polityczną poprawność. Chodzi o kulturę wypowiedzi i zachowania. Dla mnie k% może być i narodowcem. Luz. Nie oczekujesz od profesora uczelni wyższej, że będzie mówił jak dresik z patologicznego osiedla, nie?


----------



## jutlandzki

Przede wszystkim: jak ktos się uznaje za obroncę wolności wypowiedzi na forumie to niech nie wali brigami jak mu się obrot dyskusji nie spodoba. Redoxygene jest skrajny, ale do zakneblowania bartka76 czy toma68relo z ktorymi się czesto spina (a mniej kumaty osobnik mego pokroju z takich spin wynosi wiele ciekawego info) jakos nie wzywa. Z kolegą powyżej kiedyś się mało po moderatorach nie ciągaliśmy a teraz w wielu rzeczach się zgadzamy. Można?


----------



## Exelcior

Znowu znikają posty, tym razem wątek o LK285
A k% szybko przywrócą, pamiętacie jak poprzednio dostał od nas kredyt zaufania i poparcie? Wystarczy znowu skrzyknąć ekipę.


----------



## redoxygene

Kredyt czego? Są pewne granice, a on je wielokrotnie już przekroczył, przy czym jednoznacznie w kolejnych swoich tu wypowiedziach potwierdza, że w ogóle nie rozumie problemu.


----------



## Exelcior

Z drugiej jednak strony szybko reagował na ewidentnych trolli kasując ich wypowiedzi (i nagradzając ich - słynny nelek). Możesz się nie zgadzać z jego poglądami ale nie zmusisz nikogo by się z nich (z własnych poglądów) wycofał (przypomnij sobie Voltaire'a).
Każdy z nas jest kompletnie inny i całe szczęście, że jest tu "jeszcze" pewien pluralizm, chociaż wielu by chciało by to forum było "jednostajnie w jedną stronę". Błąd kolegi "procenta" polegał na tym, że nie scedował działań na innego moderatora ale powołam się tu na "paradoks forum", gdzie część modów bywała "sędzią we własnej sprawie" (zamiast np scedować na innego moda). Poza tym kolega "procent" potrafił wycofać się z decyzji jeśli społeczność przedstawiła obiektywne racje. No nic @k% powodzenia i zdrówko :cheers:


----------



## redoxygene

Nikt nie zakazuje mu ich wyrażania i w przeciwieństwie do niego, mianującego się obrońcą wolności, nie usuwa tych, z których poglądami się nie zgadza. To już zostało zresztą przez kilka osób tu napisane. A w zakresie szybkiego reagowania - trzeba znaleźć kogoś, kto będzie i szybko reagował, i będzie rozumiał o czym jest ta rozmowa. To nie są wybory fajnego kolegi do piwa, a właśnie dbanie o to, żeby "nie było w jedną stronę". On po prostu przestał być moderatorem, nikt go nie zbrigował, co on w odwrotnych przypadkach raczył robić.


----------



## Exelcior

I znowu argumentacja w stylu "straciliście najlepszą okazję by siedzieć cicho". Jako mod działał całkiem poprawnie a wyrazistość poglądów nie ma tu znaczenia.


----------



## redoxygene

Exelcior said:


> I znowu argumentacja w stylu "straciliście najlepszą okazję by siedzieć cicho". Jako mod działał całkiem poprawnie a wyrazistość poglądów nie ma tu znaczenia.


Jeszcze raz, żeby dobrze zrozumieć - nie w wyrazistości poglądów problem. Problem jest zupełnie gdzie indziej - w stylu i języku, oraz nadużywaniu uprawnień moderatora, który mieniąc się obrońcą wolności siepie brigami i uwagami, bo mu się awatar lub poglądy nie podobają.


----------



## Exelcior

No wybacz ale "Robotnik i kołchoźnica" to akurat typowy przykład socrealizmu, by nie powiedzieć flagowy. O socrealizmie raczej się nie mówi a sierp i młot to niestety symbole komunizmu. Gdybyś wybrał sobie inny awatar (nie narzucam ale nie związany z komunizmem) to podejrzewam, że nawet byś tego briga nie dostał


----------



## redoxygene

Czy Ty w ogóle, mając całą dyskusję przed oczami, czytasz ją i rozumiesz? Czy po prostu wybierasz sobie jakieś słowo-klucz i piszesz swoje posty?


----------



## ps-man

redoxygene said:


> Czy Ty w ogóle, mając całą dyskusję przed oczami, czytasz ją i rozumiesz? Czy po prostu wybierasz sobie jakieś słowo-klucz i piszesz swoje posty?


:dunno: Taką dyskusję w wątku pt. _Księga skarg i wniosków_? :dunno:


----------



## Exelcior

Oczywiście, że czytam i rozumiem ale im bardziej czytam to tym bardziej zaczynam postrzegać to jako nie całkiem dobre postępowanie wybranej grupy ludzi, którym kolega procent "naraził się". A może na początek wystarczyło sprawę wyjaśnić, ewentualnie odwołać się do innego moda? Moim zdaniem zabrakło tu odrobiny dobrej woli obydwu stron i raczej należało iść w wyjaśnienia, potem odwołanie się wyżej. Mimo wszystko kolega procent nie "gryzie", czasami wystarczy PW.


----------



## redoxygene

ps-man said:


> :dunno: Taką dyskusję w wątku pt. _Księga skarg i wniosków_? :dunno:


W pewnym momencie, kiedy musisz tłumaczyć swoją odpowiedź na kolejny raz to samo, po prostu ręce opadają. Ok, przesadziłem, sorry. Więcej już nie będę pisał w tej sprawie. 



Exelcior said:


> Moim zdaniem zabrakło tu odrobiny dobrej woli obydwu stron i raczej należało iść w wyjaśnienia, potem odwołanie się wyżej.


Całość została już dostatecznie jasno opisana.


----------



## Hipolit

redoxygene said:


> Lenin po arabsku pisał?


----------



## Stiggy

redoxygene said:


> Nie, żadna symbolika mi się nie pomyliła. Za to Tobie się najwyraźniej pomyliło, że to jest jakikolwiek czynnik wpływający na poziom merytoryczny moich postów (jak i czyjś np. asperger) i uprawniający do komentowania przez moderatora na zasadzie "Nie będzie mi taka osoba zwracała uwagi" itd. Ale skoro popierasz, to dosłownie ujmę, bo może jakąś refleksję wzbudzi - nie będzie mi zwracał uwagi koleś z jakimś kaskiem w awatarze i podpisem w języku zbrodniczego systemu komunistycznego.


W ten sposób udowadniasz tylko, że k% miał rację co do ciebie.

Tak jak napisano wyżej - sierp i młot to symbole komunistyczne, a nie socjalistyczne, ale najwyraźniej nie chcesz przyjąć tego do wiadomości. Jakby ktoś sobie wstawił hitlerowską swastykę w awatarze to byłby mniej więcej podobny przypadek, ale skoro nie widzisz w tym nic złego, to już twój problem.


----------



## behemot

Stiggy said:


> W ten sposób udowadniasz tylko, że k% miał rację co do ciebie.
> 
> Tak jak napisano wyżej - *sierp i młot to symbole komunistyczne, a nie socjalistyczne, ale najwyraźniej nie chcesz przyjąć tego do wiadomości. Jakby ktoś sobie wstawił hitlerowską swastykę w awatarze to byłby mniej więcej podobny przypadek*, ale skoro nie widzisz w tym nic złego, to już twój problem.


No nie, nie byłby. Komunizm jako ideologia polityczna w Polsce nie jest nielegalny. Nazizm - tak. 

W Polsce legalnie działa Komunistyczna Partia Polski (odwołująca się do przedwojennej KPP) - używająca zresztą symboliki sierpa i młota.


----------



## el nino

Eurotram said:


> Już rok temu pisałem o zasadach,ale było to jak głos wołającego na pustyni.(...)


Wiesz, według zasad dostałeś już tyle brigów, że kilka permbanów powinieneś dostać :lol:


----------



## Eurotram

el nino said:


> Wiesz, według zasad dostałeś już tyle brigów, że kilka permbanów powinieneś dostać :lol:


I widzisz: właśnie niechcący poruszyłeś istotną kwestię,tzn. że u moda osobiste antypatie nie powinny rzutować na osąd (czyli jedna z cech,której np. k% nie posiada). A w swoim czasie do sprawy wrócę,tym bardziej że te wypominane przez Ciebie brigi to praktycznie poza jednym były od jednego moda


----------



## k%

jedna rzecz wymaga wyjasnienia, Eurotram nigdy ode mnie briga nie dostal.


----------



## Monarchi

behemot said:


> No nie, nie byłby. Komunizm jako ideologia polityczna w Polsce nie jest nielegalny. Nazizm - tak.
> 
> W Polsce legalnie działa Komunistyczna Partia Polski (odwołująca się do przedwojennej KPP) - używająca zresztą symboliki sierpa i młota.





Jak to się ma do Konstytucji RP ar.13 ?
http://prawo.sejm.gov.pl/isap.nsf/download.xsp/WDU19970780483/U/D19970483Lj.pdf

Kodeks Karny art.256
http://prawo.sejm.gov.pl/isap.nsf/download.xsp/WDU19970880553/U/D19970553Lj.pdf


----------



## Eurotram

k% said:


> jedna rzecz wymaga wyjasnienia, Eurotram nigdy ode mnie briga nie dostal.


icard: A czy musiałem od Ciebie dostać briga żeby Cię ocenić jako moda? Gdybym dostał od Ciebie briga, to dopiero Twoi obrońcy podnieśliby krzyk,że właśnie dlatego na Ciebie nastaję (ale wiernych kumpli masz,to Ci trzeba oddać) :nuts:


----------



## drugastrona

redoxygene said:


> ale kiedy ktos jego wywowylywanie, hehe, konflikcikow w Afryce, jakies tam teksty o dozbrajaniu w obronie przed afrykanskimi hordami i stawaniu na barykadach, sa interpretowane jako faszyzm - pfff! Klamstwo, brig!


A jakim cudem to miałoby być interpretowane jako faszyzm? Według jakiej definicji faszyzmu? Przecież wystarczy zajrzeć nawet do wikipedii, żeby stwierdzić, że to bzdura.


----------



## k%

nawolywania do ludobojstwa - co jest przestepstwem przypiminam i dziwne, ze az tak obrzydliwych klamstw na swoj temat nie chcialem tolerowac - sie nie udalo obronic to przerzucili sie na "faszyzm"


----------



## behemot

Monarchi said:


> Jak to się ma do Konstytucji RP ar.13 ?
> http://prawo.sejm.gov.pl/isap.nsf/download.xsp/WDU19970780483/U/D19970483Lj.pdf
> 
> Kodeks Karny art.256
> http://prawo.sejm.gov.pl/isap.nsf/download.xsp/WDU19970880553/U/D19970553Lj.pdf


Ano tak, że Konstytucja zakazuje działania partii odwołujących się do "totalitarnych metod i praktyk działania nazizmu, faszyzmu i komunizmu". 
Różnica między komunizmem i faszyzmem jest taka, że ten pierwszy jest rozległą ideologią krystalizującą się (wraz z symboliką) od pierwszej połowy XIX wieku. Można więc propagować komunizm bez "totalitarnych metod i praktyk". Co zresztą potwierdza nieskuteczność kilku prób delegalizacji KPP. 
Taka sztuka z nazizmem, ściśle związaną z jedną partią, jednym ustrojem politycznym w jednym państwie i jego konsekwencjami jest niemożliwa.


----------



## k%

i jeszcze jedna sprawa, po odebraniu moda nie mam niestety mozliwosci odpowiadac na PMki bo modowska skrzynka byla praktycznie nielimitowana i musialbym dlugo usuwac grube tysiace PMek zeby cos komus odpisac...


----------



## bartek76

To kiedy wybory nowego moda? Chciałem zgłosić pewną kandydaturę


----------



## Eurotram

bartek76 said:


> To kiedy wybory nowego moda? Chciałem zgłosić pewną kandydaturę


Reaktywowano wątek sprzed roku,tam pewnie możesz zgłosić:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2091365&page=9


----------



## Stiggy

behemot said:


> No nie, nie byłby. Komunizm jako ideologia polityczna w Polsce nie jest nielegalny. Nazizm - tak.


Byłby, bo nie chodzi o legalność, tylko o zamieszczanie w awatarze symboli totalitarnego systemu, jakim był zarówno nazizm jak i komunizm.


----------



## behemot

Stiggy said:


> Byłby, bo nie chodzi o legalność, tylko o zamieszczanie w awatarze symboli totalitarnego systemu, jakim był zarówno nazizm jak i komunizm.


Cóż, zasadniczo granicami wolności słowa jest legalność wypowiedzi i symboli, a nie czyjeś indywidualne odczucia. Czy to się komuś podoba czy nie.


----------



## PretoriaNPG

Eurotram said:


> Jak widzę Tobie też,ale nie martw się: skutecznie mi wpoiliście,że próba tłumaczenia Wam czegoś to strata czasu. Tak więc nie zamierzam podejmować kolejnych prób (i dlatego m.in. nie widzisz moich kolejnych wpisów we właściwym wątku)


Hmmm i generalnie dlatego gdy był brak posłuchu w jednym wątku postanowiłeś się przerzucić na inny? Trochę jak akwizytor,który w jednym domu nie sprzeda to próbuje do oporu w następnym 

PS Polecałbym nie używać argumentu pt "ziomki"/"koleżki" etc. bo nawet gdybyś miał mocne merytoryczne argumenty w ręku to sprowadzi Cię na manowce a tok dyskusji ograniczy do argumentów emocjonalnych i to tylko i wyłącznie tych złych.


----------



## Monarchi

behemot said:


> Ano tak, że Konstytucja zakazuje działania partii odwołujących się do "totalitarnych metod i praktyk działania nazizmu, faszyzmu i komunizmu".
> Różnica między komunizmem i faszyzmem jest taka, że ten pierwszy jest rozległą ideologią krystalizującą się (wraz z symboliką) od pierwszej połowy XIX wieku. Można więc propagować komunizm bez "totalitarnych metod i praktyk". Co zresztą potwierdza nieskuteczność kilku prób delegalizacji KPP.
> Taka sztuka z nazizmem, ściśle związaną z jedną partią, jednym ustrojem politycznym w jednym państwie i jego konsekwencjami jest niemożliwa.


"Można więc propagować komunizm bez "totalitarnych metod i praktyk". Co zresztą potwierdza nieskuteczność kilku prób delegalizacji KPP."
Wynika z tego że ostatnie ponad 100 lat historii nie miało miejsca ?

Propagowanie komunizmu bez totalitaryzmu, przemocy to jak propagowanie złodziejstwa bez kradzieży. 

Zatrważające jest to że w tak strasznie doświadczonym i doświadczanym tym systemem państwie jakim jest Polska istnieje legalnie taki twór jak KPP.


----------



## Stiggy

behemot said:


> Cóż, zasadniczo granicami wolności słowa jest legalność wypowiedzi i symboli, a nie czyjeś indywidualne odczucia. Czy to się komuś podoba czy nie.


Granicą jest zdrowy rozsądek. W USA symbolika nazistowska nie jest zakazana, ale o kimś, kto tam będzie się ze swastyką obnosił co sobie pomyślisz? Że spoko gość i wszystko w porządku, bo ichniejsze prawo na to pozwala? Bez jaj.


----------



## Eurotram

PretoriaNPG said:


> Hmmm i generalnie dlatego gdy był brak posłuchu w jednym wątku postanowiłeś się przerzucić na inny? Trochę jak akwizytor,który w jednym domu nie sprzeda to próbuje do oporu w następnym
> 
> PS Polecałbym nie używać argumentu pt "ziomki"/"koleżki" etc. bo nawet gdybyś miał mocne merytoryczne argumenty w ręku to sprowadzi Cię na manowce a tok dyskusji ograniczy do argumentów emocjonalnych i to tylko i wyłącznie tych złych.


Na razie wybitnie emocjonalny to jest Twój wpis;ale jak już pisałem: jeśli widzę,że komuś idea "bronić swoich bez względu na okoliczności" (faktycznie,po namyśle ten wasz odzew w myśl schematu "naszego biją!" robi się prawie zabawny,podobnie jak odbieranie merytorycznych zarzutów wobec k% jako "zamachu na świętą i niepodważalną autonomię SSC Królewskiego Miasta Krakowa i Ziem Przyległych"; chociaż nie wiem,czy słowo "zabawny" jest tu na miejscu) przesłania skutecznie wszystkie inne argumenty, to naprawdę szkoda czasu na dyskusję. Dlatego ja ze swojej strony JĄ KOŃCZĘ! :goodbye:


----------



## Asinus

Robotnik i kołchoźnica to przede wszystkim zabytkowa rzeźba. Równie dobrze ktoś mógłby twierdzić, że Pałac Kultury i Nauki w Warszawie jest symbolem komunizmu i miałby w nawet rację. Jednakże fakt zabytkowości tych obiektów w mojej ocenie usuwa ich kontrowersję. Na historię trzeba inaczej patrzeć niż na teraźniejszość.


----------



## LubiePiwo

k% said:


> i jeszcze jedna sprawa, po odebraniu moda nie mam niestety mozliwosci odpowiadac na PMki bo modowska skrzynka byla praktycznie nielimitowana i musialbym dlugo usuwac grube tysiace PMek zeby cos komus odpisac...


Biedactwo...


----------



## Hipolit

Asinus said:


> Robotnik i kołchoźnica to przede wszystkim zabytkowa rzeźba. Równie dobrze ktoś mógłby twierdzić, że Pałac Kultury i Nauki w Warszawie jest symbolem komunizmu i miałby w nawet rację. Jednakże fakt zabytkowości tych obiektów w mojej ocenie usuwa ich kontrowersję. Na historię trzeba inaczej patrzeć niż na teraźniejszość.


O tak. Sztuka. Niejedno ma imię.
Spójrz, jaka ładna płaskorzeźba.


----------



## Asinus

To nie jest płaskorzeźba tylko propagandowy medal z okazji zjazdu NSDAP z jednoznacznym symbolem nazistowskim w postaci herbu III Rzeszy. Takie rzeczy leżą co najwyżej w gablotach niektórych muzeów lub w zbiorach kolekcjonerów, a nie są dostępne w przestrzeni publicznej. Tymczasem Robotnik i kołchoźnica stoi w środku miasta. Tak więc analogia jest zupełnie błędna. Ten pomnik można by porównać do rzeźb Josefa Thoraka, nazistowskiego rzeźbiarza, którego jednak dzieła mają duży walor artystyczny i te, które przetrwały są nadal eksponowane w przestrzeni miast, nawet w Polsce, a to w Ustce i Zielonej Górze. Nadto, sierp i młot na tym pomniku z Moskwy wbrew pozorom nie układają się wcale w godło Związku Radzieckiego. Te przedmioty można poczytywać niezależnie od komunizmu jako atrybuty ruchu socjalistycznego, dzięki któremu mamy na przykład 40-godzinny tydzień pracy i płatne urlopy, tak więc jako coś raczej pozytywnego. Z tego powodu sierp i młot, nie jako symbol ZSRR, tylko jako symbol socjalistyczny, znajduje się w godle współczesnej Austrii.


----------



## Gatsby

A na stole przed austriackim sądem stoi krzyż. Straszna konserwa.


----------



## bartek76

Sierp i mlot jako symbole czegolwiek pozytywnego w Polsce i dla Polakow?
Swiat sie konczy hno:


----------



## Hipolit

Asinus said:


> To nie jest płaskorzeźba tylko propagandowy medal z okazji zjazdu NSDAP z jednoznacznym symbolem nazistowskim w postaci herbu III Rzeszy.


Gdyby III Rzesza wygrała wojnę, takie i inne symbole również stałby w środku miasta. W środku różnych miast stoją lub stały różne symbole. Niekiedy całkiem ładne i artystycznie wysmakowane. W Rosji na przykład, wraca moda na wystawianie popiersi Stalina. Tez Ci to nie przeszkadza? Nie zmienia to sytuacji, że sierp i młot jest symbolem zbrodniczego systemu politycznego, a tłumaczenie typu "Swastyka to hinduski symbol szczęścia" i "A ten kraj, co wydał słynnego malarza ma sierp i młot w herbie" - nijak do mnie, jako Polaka - nie przemawia. Tym bardziej, że nie są one skrzyżowane, jak na fladze CCCP.
Pomijam już okoliczności powstania słynnego "Robotnika i Kołchoźnicy". Jak pisze Wiki - rzeźba powstała "na potrzeby radzieckiego pawilonu na wystawie światowej w Paryżu w 1937". Nie znającym historii - przypomnę. To rok wyjątkowego nasilenia stalinowskich represji. To ledwie cztery lata po hołodomorze na Ukrainie. To w dalszym ciągu obowiązujące "prawo pięciu kłosów", To mieszkańcy kołchozów nie mogący bez zezwolenia partii opuścić swych chałup. To robotnicy, nie mogący bez zgody partii - zmienić miejsca pracy. A co mamy na pomniku? Jedno, wielkie kłamstwo. Na użytek zewnętrzny i wewnętrzny. Czysta propaganda, nie różniąca się celem, a jedynie formą od tego medalu, który pokazałem. Choć bardziej wierzę w szczęście niemieckiej kobiety za Hitlera, niż rosyjskiej - za Stalina.


----------



## drugastrona

Asinus said:


> Tymczasem Robotnik i kołchoźnica stoi w środku miasta. Tak więc analogia jest zupełnie błędna. Ten pomnik można by porównać do rzeźb Josefa Thoraka, nazistowskiego rzeźbiarza, którego jednak dzieła mają duży walor artystyczny i te, które przetrwały są nadal eksponowane w przestrzeni miast, nawet w Polsce, a to w Ustce i Zielonej Górze. Nadto, sierp i młot na tym pomniku z Moskwy wbrew pozorom nie układają się wcale w godło Związku Radzieckiego. Te przedmioty można poczytywać niezależnie od komunizmu jako atrybuty ruchu socjalistycznego, dzięki któremu mamy na przykład 40-godzinny tydzień pracy i płatne urlopy, tak więc jako coś raczej pozytywnego. Z tego powodu sierp i młot, nie jako symbol ZSRR, tylko jako symbol socjalistyczny, znajduje się w godle współczesnej Austrii.


A swastyka na białostockich murach to nic innego jak hinduistyczny symbol szczęścia. Skąd się tacy biorą, do jasnej i ciasnej?


----------



## Luki_SL

Tytuł wątku : *Księga skarg i wniosków *.
Kto chce briga za zaśmiecanie wątku ?


----------



## 625

Bez względu na to, czy komunizm, czy socjalizm, polityka w avatarach jest po prostu zakazana.


----------



## behemot

Monarchi said:


> "Można więc propagować komunizm bez "totalitarnych metod i praktyk". Co zresztą potwierdza nieskuteczność kilku prób delegalizacji KPP."
> Wynika z tego że ostatnie ponad 100 lat historii nie miało miejsca ?
> 
> Propagowanie komunizmu bez totalitaryzmu, przemocy to jak propagowanie złodziejstwa bez kradzieży.
> 
> Zatrważające jest to że w tak strasznie doświadczonym i doświadczanym tym systemem państwie jakim jest Polska istnieje legalnie taki twór jak KPP.


Wiesz, można nawet propagować chrześcijaństwo bez nawracania ogniem i mieczem, masowych mordów "niewiernych" i takich tam. Choć dwa tysiące lat historii mówią, że to trudne.


----------



## Monarchi

Asinus said:


> To nie jest płaskorzeźba tylko propagandowy medal z okazji zjazdu NSDAP z jednoznacznym symbolem nazistowskim w postaci herbu III Rzeszy. Takie rzeczy leżą co najwyżej w gablotach niektórych muzeów lub w zbiorach kolekcjonerów, a nie są dostępne w przestrzeni publicznej. Tymczasem Robotnik i kołchoźnica stoi w środku miasta. Tak więc analogia jest zupełnie błędna. Ten pomnik można by porównać do rzeźb Josefa Thoraka, nazistowskiego rzeźbiarza, którego jednak dzieła mają duży walor artystyczny i te, które przetrwały są nadal eksponowane w przestrzeni miast, nawet w Polsce, a to w Ustce i Zielonej Górze. Nadto, sierp i młot na tym pomniku z Moskwy wbrew pozorom nie układają się wcale w godło Związku Radzieckiego. Te przedmioty można poczytywać niezależnie od komunizmu jako atrybuty ruchu socjalistycznego, dzięki któremu mamy na przykład 40-godzinny tydzień pracy i płatne urlopy, tak więc jako coś raczej pozytywnego. Z tego powodu sierp i młot, nie jako symbol ZSRR, tylko jako symbol socjalistyczny, znajduje się w godle współczesnej Austrii.


 Kolego pracowałem w komunie i nie przypominam sobie 40 godzinnego tygodnia pracy raczej 48 jako podstawa, w latach 70 XXw.dodano kilka wolnych sobót.
Poza tym cały czas było ciśnienie na nadgodziny i zapieprzało się po 12 i więcej godzin żeby w ogóle zarobić sensowniejsze pieniądze.
Piękny bandycki system nie życzę powrotu.
Jeżeli ktoś chce sprawdzić wystarczy wyjechać jest sporo państw na świecie gdzie to "super" funkcjonuje, może być to niestety podróż w jedna stronę


----------



## 625

Monarchi said:


> Kolego pracowałem w komunie i nie przypominam sobie 40 godzinnego tygodnia pracy raczej 48 jako podstawa, w latach 70 XXw.dodano kilka wolnych sobót.
> Poza tym cały czas było ciśnienie na nadgodziny i zapieprzało się po 12 i więcej godzin żeby w ogóle zarobić sensowniejsze pieniądze.
> Piękny bandycki system nie życzę powrotu.(





OECD said:


> Siódmym miejscem pod względem ilości godzin spędzonych w pracy mogą pochwalić się Polacy. W 2016 roku było ich 1928. To aż o 518 godzin więcej od Duńczyków, i o 565 godzin więcej od naszych zachodnich sąsiadów, Niemców, którzy w zestawieniu OECD okazali się najkrócej pracującym narodem.


Następny kłamliwy trolling nie na temat będzie skutkował brigiem.


----------



## Kapitan Żbik

Robimy off topic i mod będzie zły. Sądzę że powinniśmy trzymać jakiekolwiek standardy, o które na tym forum coraz trudniej. I te standardy i zasady powinny się tyczyć wszystkich w równym stopniu, można się z kimś nie zgadzać, ale dyskusje trzeba prowadzić bez inwektyw i wycieczek osobistych.


----------



## 19Dako20

z calym szacunkiem do Trishelle, ale takie podwójne standardy ze strony pmacieja to nie jest jednorazowy wyskok, to jest pewien schemat którego ten mod kurczowo sie trzyma.

pmaciej ma swoje podwójne standardy, dlatego tez przypomne swój wlasny przyklad briga który otrzymalem na 7 dni za 'zaśmiecanie księgi wnioskami z php' w lutym 2018



> You have received an infraction at SkyscraperCity
> Dear 19Dako20,
> 
> Reason: zaśmiecanie księgi wnioskami z php
> -------
> jak w tytule
> -------


This infraction is worth 7 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.



19dako20 said:


> Jeśli sprawdzi to co niektórzy ćwierkają że ktoś wysadził polski sklep w Leicester, to może być grubo.





Wątek Militarny said:


> *Znając polaków to raczej kradli gaz i kradli prąd, ale nie zabezpieczyli drutów przed zaiskrzeniem.*


oraz mój wpis do ksiegi:



19dako20 said:


> niektórzy uzytkownicy, jak WM przejawiaja niesamowicie niezdrowe podejscie do emigrantów zarobkowych. Nie rozumiem z czego to wynika, ale jest to zenujace.


/ostatecznie trzech mezczyzn zostalo skazanych za morderstwo, celowe spiskowanie oraz wyludzenie odszkodowania. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-46865455

DE-MO-KRA-CJA


----------



## Grvl

Całkowicie apolitycznie. Prośba o przekopiowanie do zamkniętego wątku o Srebrnej (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1758589&page=33 ) tego posta:


Towarowa w latach PRL (nie wiem, który to rok). Na zdjęciu ładnie widać co w budynku przy Srebrnej jest przedwojenne, a co dobudowane później.










^^
OK


----------



## Kpc21

Czy doczekamy się wreszcie, aż ktoś zajrzy do łódzkiej księgi?



PanCerka2 said:


> Według mnie FC Wiskitno to kolejne wcielenie Bolka01, a ponieważ atakuje obecnie rządzących, więc to jest tolerowane.
> Ważne jest kto zaczyna robić odniesienia do polityki - zaczął px33 - ja go tylko zapytałem. Można sobie wymianę poglądów przeczytać - temat "Estetyka miejska..." wpisy 14181 px33 i mój 14182 strona 710.
> 
> Ty FC WISKITNO wpisujesz jawne nawalanki na PiS - każdy chyba ma jakieś pojęcie co czyta i widzi to w jaki sposób to robisz, a robisz to całkowicie bez krępacji i chyba obaw o poniesienie konsekwencji.
> Szczególnie jest to dziwne, że jesteś tak krótko na forum, a pozwalasz sobie na bardzo dużo ?
> Podobna sytuacja jest z Marjachem, który bez żadnych ogródek epitetuje znanych ludzi i nic mu się nie dzieje - zero brigów, czy banów ?





FC Wiskitno said:


> Pancerka wpisujesz jawne nawalanki na PO (pod nazwą "totalna opozycja") - każdy chyba ma jakieś pojęcie co czyta i widzi to w jaki sposób to robisz, a robisz to całkowicie bez krępacji i chyba obaw o poniesienie konsekwencji.
> 
> A najchętniej to byś powyrzucał wszystkich inaczej myślących z portalu. (ps. nigdy nie zaczynam dyskusji politycznej , jak już to odpowiadam na czyjeś zaczepki , jeśli masz jakieś uwagi do któregoś wpisu to podaj jego numer - i zacytuj do czego się odniosłem  )


W sytuacji, gdy nie ma lokalnego moderatora (bo i lodzer, i Dziubus zaglądają tam raz na ruski rok), wypadałoby, żeby ktoś zajmujący się moderacją całego FPW tam chociaż raz na ten tydzień zajrzał.


----------



## Eurotram

Grvl said:


> Całkowicie apolitycznie. Prośba o przekopiowanie do zamkniętego wątku o Srebrnej (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1758589&page=33 ) tego posta:
> 
> 
> Towarowa w latach PRL (nie wiem, który to rok). Na zdjęciu ładnie widać co w budynku przy Srebrnej jest przedwojenne, a co dobudowane później.


A przekopiowałbyś hurtowo i do Transportowego,do wątku o tramwajach warszawskich


----------



## Grvl

Nie wiem o co chodzi, ale nie podoba mi się to (tak samo jak nick użytkownika). To nie jest jakieś multikonto?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160020556&postcount=2083


----------



## Asinus

^^ Ban za nicka.


----------



## Kpc21

A łódzka księga nadal bez interwencji...


----------



## dafus

Prośba o zrobienie porządku w wątku drogowym o Slużewcu, a zwłaszcza z użytkownikiem ChrisWwa któremu przynajmniej brig się należy, bo nie dość że pisze bzdury to jeszcze wszystkich obraża.


----------



## Avezo

Ratujcie ostatnie 2-3 strony od kolegi Maya... Kolega się wyraźnie wycieńcza w różnych małopolskich wątkach, może urlop by mu pomógł?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160070924&postcount=4624


----------



## Lahcim nitup

prośba o tag *katowice* 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2184388


----------



## Grvl

To nie jest jakieś multikonto przypadkiem? Zastanawiająca znajomość historii wątku, jak na osobę, która zarejestrowała się wczoraj.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160128050&postcount=7734


----------



## jacekq

^^ Nie znasz przypadków: _od dawna czytam to forum, ale dopiero teraz się zarejestrowałem, żeby coś napisać_?


----------



## Wilku88

Ja czytałem forum 2 lata zanim się zarejestrowałem i to chyba było dopiero po tym, gdy się dowiedziałem, że jest Klub Forum niedostępny dla niezalogowanych.


----------



## Eurotram

jacekq said:


> ^^ Nie znasz przypadków: _od dawna czytam to forum, ale dopiero teraz się zarejestrowałem, żeby coś napisać_?


Masz głowę! W swej naiwności nie pomyślałem (a sam zetknąłem się z kilkoma takimi przypadkami) że to multikontowcy palący głupa :cheers:


----------



## Tomczyna

Jak już jesteśmy przy multikontach, to czyim nowym wcieleniem jest Maturalny?


----------



## bartek76

140 postow od wczoraj, pracowity chlopak


----------



## Czifo

I co to za reinkarnacja?


----------



## Grvl

Właśnie też jestem ciekaw czyje to multikonto


----------



## dkzg

Wygląda na Rezerwuara.


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ i co? wcześniej mu się nie chciało zrobić minimów, a teraz trzaska setki w jeden dzień?


----------



## Wilku88

Wyciagnal wnioski. No i w PHP od jakies czasu jest teoretyczny koniec z beztrybowcami.


----------



## Eurotram

Tomczyna said:


> Jak już jesteśmy przy multikontach, to czyim nowym wcieleniem jest Maturalny?


Kolejne konto z kilkoma postami i bardzo dziwną aktywnością:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1000754


----------



## victorek

odblokujcie wątek o CPL - są nowe niusy.


----------



## drugastrona

Wydaje mi się, że przekraczane są tutaj granice wolności słowa:



newsted said:


> Za zrównywanie biblii do main kampf? Jedno faszystowskie gunwo


Co ciekawe, dyskusja w wątku Rynek Pracy dotyczy zwolnienia pracownika z pracy za cytat z Biblii. Okej, można nie lubić religii, ale póki co swoboda wyznania to prawo człowieka, a Mein Kampf jest księgą zakazaną w cywilizowanym świecie.


----------



## LubiePiwo

To samo chciałem wkleić, chyba wysoka temperatura niektórym nie służy :nuts:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^
^^
"Mein Kampf" zakazana? Gdzie jeśli wolno spytać?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ W cywilizowanym świecie nie wolno jej drukować, wydawać, rozprowadzać.


----------



## dkzg

^^


> Bestseller masowo kupowany za naszą zachodnią granicą to dwie pokaźne cegły, liczące ok. 2000 stron. Książka nie jest tania. Wydawca życzy sobie za nią 58 euro, a więc ponad 250 zł. Początkowo na rynek miało trafić 4000 egzemplarzy na potrzeby środowiska naukowego. W ciągu roku sprzedano 85 tysięcy i niedługo pojawi się już szósty dodruk. Tym niespodziewanym hitem w Niemczech jest jedna z najbardziej obrzydliwych publikacji XX. wieku - "Mein Kampf" Adolfa Hitlera. Obawy o sentyment za czasami nazizmu są jednak mocno przesadzone.


https://natemat.pl/198377,po-70-lat...w-czego-niemcy-dowiedza-sie-z-ksiazki-hitlera


----------



## newsted

drugastrona said:


> Co ciekawe, dyskusja w wątku Rynek Pracy dotyczy zwolnienia pracownika z pracy za cytat z Biblii. Okej, można nie lubić religii, ale póki co swoboda wyznania to prawo człowieka, *a Mein Kampf jest księgą zakazaną w cywilizowanym świecie*.


Eeeee?? https://allegro.pl/listing?string=mein kampf&bmatch=baseline-var-nbn-n-dict4-eyesa-bp-col-1-2-0619

Jedno i drugie nawołuje do nienawiści


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ x 3

Kolega chyba przysnął na dłużej? Prawa autorskie Bawarii skończyły się w 2016 roku od tamtej pory się ją drukuje (patrz post wyżej).



> 31 grudnia 2015 roku, 70 lat po śmierci autora, prawa autorskie do Mein Kampf wygasły i od 1 stycznia 2016 roku utwór stał się częścią domeny publicznej.
> 
> Wydawanie Mein Kampf dozwolone jest w Australii, Finlandii, Grecji, Indiach, Indonezji, Irlandii, Japonii, Kanadzie, Kolumbii, Korei Południowej, Macedonii Północnej, Nowej Zelandii, Portugalii, Turcji, USA i we Włoszech.
> W Austrii posiadanie lub obrót Mein Kampf jest karalne.
> W Bułgarii sprzedaż Mein Kampf dozwolona jest od 2001 roku.
> W Chorwacji wydano dwa tłumaczenia (1999 i 2003) i jedną oryginalną wersję językową Mein Kampf (2002). Wydawcy nie ponieśli konsekwencji prawnych.
> W Czechach w marcu 2002 ukazało się tłumaczenie Mein Kampf. Wydawca nie poniósł żadnych konsekwencji prawnych.
> W Danii dozwolony jest obrót handlowy Mein Kampf. Ponadto biblioteki publiczne mają prawo posiadać do 50 egzemplarzy książki.
> We Francji sprzedaż Mein Kampf jest zakazana, zezwolono jednak na wydanie specjalnej wersji z obszernym komentarzem historycznym.
> W Holandii można posiadać Mein Kampf, jednak wszelki obrót książką (nawet egzemplarzami historycznymi) jest karalny.
> W 1995 r. w Libanie ukazało się arabskie tłumaczenie Mein Kampf, rozpowszechnione następnie na inne kraje arabskie.
> W Meksyku wydawanie Mein Kampf jest zakazane, jednak w nielegalnym obrocie znajdują się pirackie wersje.
> W Hiszpanii i Argentynie książka jest zakazana, jednak nie dotyczy to egzemplarzy wydanych przed wejściem w życie odpowiedniego ustawodawstwa.
> W Szwecji Mein Kampf ukazało się w 1992 r. Rząd Bawarii próbował zablokować rozpowszechnianie książki, jednak w 1998 r. szwedzki Sąd Najwyższy orzekł, że rząd bawarski nie ma praw autorskich do książki i wydawca został uniewinniony.
> W Rosji Mein Kampf jest zakazane, jednak prawo to jest słabo respektowane i od 1992 r. ukazały się już trzy tłumaczenia.
> W Wielkiej Brytanii można posiadać Mein Kampf i sprzedawać w liczbie nie większej niż 3000 egzemplarzy rocznie.
> Wydania polskojęzyczne
> W Polsce przed rokiem 1939 nie ukazało się żadne publiczne polskojęzyczne wydanie Mein Kampf. Znane jest natomiast wydanie wewnętrzne, w bardzo ograniczonym nakładzie (około 50 egzemplarzy) do użytku wyższych oficerów Wojska Polskiego. Zachowały się prawdopodobnie 3 egzemplarze, z których jeden jest przechowywany we wrocławskim Ossolineum. Od 1951 roku zapisem cenzury w Polsce, książka podlegała natychmiastowemu wycofaniu z bibliotek[9].
> 
> Po 1989 roku książkę wydały następujące wydawnictwa:
> 
> Wydawnictwo SCRIPTA MANENT, Krosno 1992, ​ISBN 83-900029-0-6​ – tłumaczenie z języka niemieckiego.
> Wydawnictwo Werset, Kraków 1992, ​ISBN 83-900029-0-6​ – jest to tłumaczenie z języka angielskiego, zawierające poprawki stylistyczne, np. wycięto zbędne powtórzenia.
> Wydawnictwo XXL – Wydawnictwo Książki Niezwykłej, 2005, ​ISBN 83-921822-0-0​.


https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mein_Kampf


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Tyle że to niczego nie zmienia w kontekście sedna sprawy. Mein Kampf jest fundamentem zbrodniczej ideologii, która jest zakazana w Polsce. Biblia jest fundamentem swobody wyznania gwarantowanej w polskiej konstytucji, więc porównywanie obu i nazywanie "faszystowskim gunwem" jest odrażające i zasługuje na reakcję ze strony moderatorów.


----------



## newsted

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Tyle że to niczego nie zmienia w kontekście sedna sprawy. Mein Kampf jest fundamentem zbrodniczej ideologii


A biblia w ogóle XD o krucjatach i innych wyczynach religii miłości kolega nie słyszał?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^W ogóle ktoś czytał jaki jest tytuł wątku ?


----------



## Zyzio

Księga. Czyli Biblia tu pasuje..... :dunno:






:troll:


----------



## untasz_napirisza

newsted said:


> drugastrona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyle że to niczego nie zmienia w kontekście sedna sprawy. Mein Kampf jest fundamentem zbrodniczej ideologii
> 
> 
> 
> A biblia w ogóle XD o krucjatach i innych wyczynach religii miłości kolega nie słyszał?
Click to expand...

Ani krucjaty, ani terroryzm, ani wojny religijne nie usprawniają do nazywania Biblii, Koranu, mahabharaty czy jakiegokolwiek starożytnego świętego tekstu mianem "faszystowskiego gówna". 
Po pierwsze jest to znieważenie grupy ludzi ze względu na wyznawaną religię i jako takie zasługuje na briga.
Po drugie jest to trolling i jako taki zasługuje na briga. 
Po trzecie jest to intelektualna mielizna i jako taka zasługuje na potępienie.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Tymczasem w bydgoskich wątkach... :lol: kręci się biznes :banana:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2186220


----------



## jutlandzki

No takiej oferty jeszcze chyba nie było


----------



## Monarchi

Zyzio said:


> Księga. Czyli Biblia tu pasuje..... :dunno:
> 
> 
> :troll:


Biblia jest księgą natomiast nie każda księga jest Biblią.
Co do książki Adolfa H. to podpada pod Kodeks karny par.256.
Napiszę zapytanie do prokuratury ?


----------



## Grvl

Halo? Policja? Proszę przyjechać do wątku o Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej w Warszawie.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294205&page=318


----------



## 625

Grvl said:


> Halo? Policja? Proszę przyjechać do wątku o Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej w Warszawie.
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294205&page=318


Zbanowany troll czczący morderców z 8888 w mailu:



JanuszK said:


> ^^*Podaj źródło oszczerco, albo usuń wpis prowokatorze !*


----------



## Morpheius

Wydaje mi się, że w podforum toruńskim należało by zrobić odrobinę czyszczenia. Poniższe inwestycje są już dawno ukończone, więc chyba można by je przenieść do stosownego działu:

[Toruń] Wielofunkcyjne centrum koncertowo-kongresowe
[Toruń] GC SKWER
[Toruń] Hala widowiskowo-sportowa
[Toruń] Centrum Sztuki Współczesnej


----------



## drugastrona

Czyli co, można bezkarnie mówić o Biblii "faszystowskie gunwo"?


----------



## Wilku88

To moze zacznijmy tez tak pisac o Koranie.


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> Czyli co, można bezkarnie mówić o Biblii "faszystowskie gunwo"?


Pokasowałem, briga nie będzie bo w pełni zgadzam się z Twoim zdaniem:



drugastrona said:


> Uuu, religia miłości rzekomo nawołuje do zabijania? Ban zbliża się wielkimi krokami.
> 
> A tak serio, to chrześcijanie powinni jak najszybciej odciąć się od Starego Testamentu. W Nowym nie ma chyba niczego, do czego można by się przyczepić. Mnie w każdym razie na religii w szkole uczono, że Stary nie obowiązuje chrześcijan, bo został zastąpiony przez Nowy. Cytowanie Starego jest trochę niepoważne, ale skoro muzułmanie mogą sobie bezkarnie cytować Koran (który jest równie nowoczesny i miłosierny), to niech i chrześcijanie sobie cytują Stary Testament bez obawy, że za to będą dyskryminowani.


----------



## Tomczyna

Czy ktoś może pomóc naszemu koledze i wrzucić kilkanaście znaczników [resize] do jego ostatnich postów?


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Pokasowałem, briga nie będzie bo w pełni zgadzam się z Twoim zdaniem:


Aha, czyli można bezkarnie. Skasowanie postów to żadna kara, a właściwie zachęta.


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ ja tam widziałem całkiem sport Twój udział (w rozkręcaniu kolegi), wiec jeśli uważasz że należy brigować to dla równości Ciebie też.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Od kiedy przedstawianie racjonalnych argumentów popartych przepisami prawa (w tym konstytucją) to "rozkręcanie"?


----------



## ps-man

Tomczyna said:


> Czy ktoś może pomóc naszemu koledze i wrzucić kilkanaście znaczników [resize] do jego ostatnich postów?


Nie moje rewiry, ale pozmieniałem rozmiary.


----------



## jutlandzki

Wilku88 said:


> To moze zacznijmy tez tak pisac o Koranie.



'Koran to kurwoksiążka': Rasmus Paludan, kandydat do dunskiego parlamentu 2019.

Wiesz, jaka byla reakcja (normalnych ludzi, nie brodatych demolujacych wszystko wokol na znak oburzenia)? Goscia po prostu otwarcie zaczęto nazywac w mediach debilem i prowokatorem. Wybory oczywiscie sromotnie przerżnął. I tak powinna wyglądać wolność słowa, a nie bzdurne przepisy o tzw. 'naruszeniu uczuc religijnych' i zapisy w konstytucji. Swoich wartości powinieneś bronić wykazując szargającym je, że są durniami, a nie zakładając im knebel. Jesli zmuszasz ich do milczenia przymusem prawnym, to tylko umniejszasz tą wartość.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Może i tak, ale na tym forum zawsze obowiązywała jakaś netykieta, za łamanie której były kary. Tutaj nie ma i nigdy nie było wolności słowa. Zawsze należało się liczyć ze słowami. Administracji i moderatorom zawsze zależało na tym, żeby forum i wypowiedzi na nim trzymały poziom. Moim zdaniem tekst "biblia to faszystowskie guwno" poziom ten zaniża do poziomu dna i wodorostów, ponieważ jest 1) wulgarny, 2) kłamliwy, 3) obraźliwy. Stąd moje pytanie do moderacji, czy tego typu teksty są na tym konkretnym forum akceptowane. Sprawa zerojedynkowa - albo można tak się wyrażać albo nie i tyle. Bez dodatkowej ideologii.


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Może i tak, ale na tym forum zawsze obowiązywała jakaś netykieta, za łamanie której były kary. Tutaj nie ma i nigdy nie było wolności słowa. Zawsze należało się liczyć ze słowami. Administracji i moderatorom zawsze zależało na tym, żeby forum i wypowiedzi na nim trzymały poziom. Moim zdaniem tekst "biblia to faszystowskie guwno" poziom ten zaniża do poziomu dna i wodorostów, ponieważ jest 1) wulgarny, 2) kłamliwy, 3) obraźliwy. Stąd moje pytanie do moderacji, czy tego typu teksty są na tym konkretnym forum akceptowane. Sprawa zerojedynkowa - albo można tak się wyrażać albo nie i tyle. Bez dodatkowej ideologii.


Już Ci pisałem, zgadzam się że chrześcijanie powinni wyraźnie odciąć się od wielu stwierdzeń ze Starego Testamentu. Ale przy okazji chciałbym zwrócić Ci uwagę, że jeśli tak bulwersują Cię te słowa, to może po prostu ich nie przepisuj własnoręcznie? Ja bym tak nie potrafił.

PS: na forum formalnie jest zakaz polityki i religii, chyba czas zastanowić się nad jego egzekucją.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Okej, czyli mamy od administratora formalne przyzwolenie na pisanie wulgarnych, obraźliwych i kłamliwych treści bez groźby briga czy bana. Dobrze wiedzieć :cheers:


----------



## Eurotram

Widzę na frontowej stronie,że znów jest 22 modów. Patrzę na szczegóły i... takie chyba swego rodzaju "z deszczu pod rynnę"... chociaż może mogło być gorzej. :nuts:


----------



## Tadek KRK

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Może i tak, ale na tym forum zawsze obowiązywała jakaś netykieta, za łamanie której były kary. Tutaj nie ma i nigdy nie było wolności słowa. Zawsze należało się liczyć ze słowami. Administracji i moderatorom zawsze zależało na tym, żeby forum i wypowiedzi na nim trzymały poziom. Moim zdaniem tekst "biblia to faszystowskie guwno" poziom ten zaniża do poziomu dna i wodorostów, ponieważ jest 1) wulgarny, 2) kłamliwy, 3) obraźliwy. Stąd moje pytanie do moderacji, czy tego typu teksty są na tym konkretnym forum akceptowane. Sprawa zerojedynkowa - albo można tak się wyrażać albo nie i tyle. Bez dodatkowej ideologii.


Takie teksty nie powinny być za bardzo akceptowane. Ale jeszcze bardziej nie powinny być akceptowane teksty w obronie zwolnionego pracownika z powodu tego czego się dopuścił. Z jednej strony mamy mamy wezwanie do zabijania/krzywdzenia innych ludzi, z drugiej wypowiedzi na temat książki (obrońcy tej książki nie mają problemów z paleniem, akceptacją palenia innych książek, być może dla kogoś innego ważnych i interesujących).


----------



## newsted

A ten dalej o tej książce XD


----------



## Tomeyk

Eurotram said:


> Patrzę na szczegóły i... takie chyba swego rodzaju "z deszczu pod rynnę"...


:yes:


----------



## ps-man

Eurotram said:


> Widzę na frontowej stronie,że znów jest 22 modów. Patrzę na szczegóły i... takie chyba swego rodzaju "z deszczu pod rynnę"... chociaż może mogło być gorzej. :nuts:


Oj, już nie przesadzaj. :tongue2:


----------



## drugastrona

Tadek KRK said:


> Takie teksty nie powinny być za bardzo akceptowane. Ale jeszcze bardziej nie powinny być akceptowane teksty w obronie zwolnionego pracownika z powodu tego czego się dopuścił. Z jednej strony mamy mamy wezwanie do zabijania/krzywdzenia innych ludzi, z drugiej wypowiedzi na temat książki (obrońcy tej książki nie mają problemów z paleniem, akceptacją palenia innych książek, być może dla kogoś innego ważnych i interesujących).


Rozróżnijmy 2 sprawy. Kwestię pracownika zostawiamy sądom. Mnie chodzi o język i wypowiedzi, które się pojawiają tutaj na forum. O łamanie netykiety. Nie interesuje mnie, czy to Biblia, czy Koran, czy karta LGBT, czy karta praw podstawowych, czy kapitał Marksa. Nie było w wątku o rynku pracy wypowiedzi dotyczących akceptacji palenia innych książek, więc Twoja wzmianka o tym jest bezprzedmiotowa w tej dyskusji. W wątku tym też żaden user nie napisał wezwania do zabijania/krzywdzenia. Jedyną osobą, która złamała reguły, jest newsted, ale nie został ukarany, czyli wniosek z tego taki wynika, że wolno pisać wulgarne, obraźliwe i kłamliwe teksty na forum :cheers:


----------



## Din Sevenn

Tym offtopem obrażacie Świętą Księgę FPW, czyli Księgę Skarg i Wniosków 

Proszę o przeniesienie dyskusji od TEGO posta do TEGO WĄTKU.

ok.AA.


----------



## 840593

Poproszę o:
- zmianę nazwy tematu na "TEN Office | Tischnera (31 750 m²)"
- dodanie tagu "kraków"

ok/TM


----------



## michal90

Eurotram said:


> Widzę na frontowej stronie,że znów jest 22 modów. Patrzę na szczegóły i... takie chyba swego rodzaju "z deszczu pod rynnę"... chociaż może mogło być gorzej. :nuts:


Nie wnikam i nigdy nie czytałem tych Waszych rozpraw o tramwajach w Krakowie czy o co tam chodzi, ale Tomeyk to jednak gwarancja utrzymywania przyzwoitego poziomu  Czasem powkleja (ale chyba dla jaj) jakieś obrazki, że wszyscy czają się na Kraków :troll:, natomiast ogólnie to właściwa osoba na właściwym miejscu, chyba że będzie chciał wejść w skórę k%


----------



## Eurotram

michal90 said:


> Nie wnikam i nigdy nie czytałem tych Waszych rozpraw o tramwajach w Krakowie czy o co tam chodzi,


Ja miałem z nim kontakt istotnie wyłącznie w tym dziale i nie oceniam go od tej strony pozytywnie; co więcej, w krakowskich wątkach komunikacyjnych mocno udziela się "kółko różańcowe Radia Maryja PKK" (niektórzy pod tamtejszymi nckami jak Wypalacz Rafał czy Lw25,a niektórzy pod innymi; mam nadzieję,że Tomeyk to nie tamtejszy Tomek_K; jeśli jednak nim jest,to lepiej żeby trzymał się z dala od moderowania wątków transportowych,bo opisany przeze mnie user PKK w kwestiach zbiorkomu za grosz obiektywizmu nie ma. Ale może to dwie zupełnie różne osoby,w takim wypadku sprawa prawdopodobnie wyglądałaby znacznie lepiej).



michal90 said:


> ale Tomeyk to jednak gwarancja utrzymywania przyzwoitego poziomu  Czasem powkleja (ale chyba dla jaj) jakieś obrazki, że wszyscy czają się na Kraków :troll:, natomiast ogólnie to właściwa osoba na właściwym miejscu, chyba że będzie chciał wejść w skórę k%


... natomiast nie wypowiadam się w kwestiach innych dziedzin,bo w tych Tomeyk może być zupełnie inny. Poza tym liczy się to jakim będzie modem: jeśli posiada cechę obcą k% (czyli umiejętność odłożenia swoich poglądów i uprzedzeń podczas wypełniania obowiązków moda),to będzie dobrym moderatorem. Jako moderator ma czystą kartę.


----------



## Gatsby

^^Ale co, zgłaszasz multikonto??


----------



## Czifo

Nie, zgłasza nieustający żal za brak klękania przed niektórymi tramwajami. "Religijni" fanatycy tacy są.


----------



## darols

^^
Nie od dziś wiadomo, że występuje tam klękanie przed tramwajami od konkurencyjnego producenta, to może oczekuje sprawiedliwości dla tramwajów.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Eurotram said:


> Ja miałem z nim kontakt istotnie wyłącznie w tym dziale i nie oceniam go od tej strony pozytywnie; co więcej, w krakowskich wątkach komunikacyjnych mocno udziela się "kółko różańcowe Radia Maryja PKK" (niektórzy pod tamtejszymi nckami jak *Wypalacz Rafał* czy Lw25


Wypraszam sobie - z forum PKK nie mam nic wspólnego, więc bądź uprzejmy leczyć swój ból pewnej części ciała nie wycierając sobie gęby moją osobą.


----------



## Eurotram

Wypalacz Rafał;160461056 said:


> Wypraszam sobie - z forum PKK nie mam nic wspólnego, więc bądź uprzejmy leczyć swój ból pewnej części ciała nie wycierając sobie gęby moją osobą.


Sorry Rafał,z Twoją osobą faktycznie mogło dojść do pomyłki; ogólnie mimo wszystko istotnie masz bardziej umiarkowane podejście (i to pomimo tektu w wątku o wyborze nowego małopolskiego moda,w którym dosłownie zassałeś muł od spodu dna; ale ten tekst przypisywałem bólowi pewnej części ciała po odwołaniu ulubionego moda ). W każdym razie wielu bardziej plujących jadem jak volferssj,Chris_C czy Jabadaba vel Mechanik vel Gagacek jest tam bardziej aktywnych i widać jak tu się muszą hamować. Ale w Twojej kwestii przyznaję: mea culpa,Ciebie tam nie ma.


----------



## jacekq

Wypalacz Rafał;160461056 said:


> Wypraszam sobie - z forum PKK nie mam nic wspólnego, więc bądź uprzejmy leczyć swój ból pewnej części ciała nie wycierając sobie gęby moją osobą.


Mimo wszystko lepiej leczyć ból _pewnej części ciała _wycieraniem kimś innym gęby niż tej części ciała. :troll:


----------



## mardro2710

Ktoś tu specjalnie chce polityczną g##noburzę wywołać:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160297812&postcount=1402

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160505528&postcount=1407

i jeszcze to:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160530960&postcount=1414


----------



## 625

mardro2710 said:


> Ktoś tu specjalnie chce polityczną g##noburzę wywołać:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160297812&postcount=1402
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160505528&postcount=1407
> 
> i jeszcze to:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160530960&postcount=1414


Tak, Raczyński z Bezpartyjnych obrażając mieszkańców całego regionu. Po co to wrzucasz?


----------



## Darek Yoker

Jak to jest możliwe ?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160611166&postcount=19179
1 post 29 lajki  choć pod owym jednym postem widać 3 "zalajkowania" i to ciekawostka ?
Żeby nie było nie czepiam się ani konkretnie tej osoby ani nie bawię w przedszkole z "lajkami" - ale czy przypadkiem na SC jak w grach cheaty nie zaczęło funkcjonować nabijanie "lajków" by dodać sobie wiarygodności w dyskusjach ?


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ten user ma 31 postów na koncie.


----------



## ArtiiP

^^
^^ postów ma 31 i tylko jeden liczony (w wątkach tzw merytorycznych), natomiast lajki są liczone również w "zabawowych".


----------



## Darek Yoker

ArtiiP said:


> ^^
> ^^ postów ma 31 i tylko jeden liczony (w wątkach tzw merytorycznych), natomiast lajki są liczone również w "zabawowych".


OKey teraz rozumiem - nawet nie wiedziałem że tak to wygląda. Trochę dziwne że lajki z postów "zabawowych" nabijają lajkowy poziom - natomiast liczba postów się nie sumuje … W każdym razie mam jasność jak takie sytuacje powstają.


----------



## MichalJ

Oczywiście "Klub forum [powyżej 100 postów]" nie znaczy jak zwykle nic.


----------



## Grassmannian

Sorki, że odgrzebuję stary temat, ale w kwestii formalnej...



625 said:


> Po wielokrotnych problemach i tych postach odbieram k% status moderatora.





625 said:


> Przywitajcie Tomeyk – moderatora z Krakowa, przyjętego przez aklamację.





MajKeR_ said:


> A w PHP kto będzie teraz rządził? Asinus?





Asinus said:


> Myślę, że nie ma sensu ustanawiać jednego moderatora do PHP. Każdy moderator, który zagląda do działu "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka" siłą rzeczy może zajmować się także PHP, a więc również dobrze może być ja, Beton czy pmaciej7
> 
> Rzeczywiście jest zasada żeby sprawy PHP nie zgłaszać w księdze tylko na PM do moda. Regulamin PHP zaginął w akcji stąd nie wszyscy o tym pamiętają. Chciałem go spróbować odtworzyć i zamieścić w pierwszym poście wątku, spróbuję to zrobić w najbliższym czasie.


Tak w kwestii formalnej -- rozumiem, że Tomeyk jest odpowiedzialny za forum regionalne. Zaś pierwszym odpowiedzialnym za PHP jest Asinus? Zaś w drugim rzędzie wszystkich pozostałych 20+ moderatorów, w tym th?



talkinghead said:


> §6. Skargi i wnioski dotyczące PHP nie wolno zgłaszać w księgach tylko bezpośrednio do moderatora zajmującego się PHP, tj. Asinusa.


----------



## Strzala

Prośba o dodanie polla w wątku : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=160905742#post160905742 nie wyrobiłem się w limicie 5 minut od dodania wątku, do założenia polla. Z góry dzięki.

zrobione/T


----------



## live_evil

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=122451&page=432
Temat podobno o tramwajach podmiejskich - "[Łódź] Tramwaje podmiejskie - tabor i infrastruktura". Czy ktoś może przerwać te gorzkie żale o finansowaniu? I generalnie posprzątać temat z offtopów?


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ niezalogowani nie widzą wszystkich postów, niby z tym walczą, ale tak od jakiś dobrych kilku kwartałów.


----------



## Eurotram

ArtiiP said:


> ^^ niezalogowani nie widzą wszystkich postów, niby z tym walczą, ale tak od jakiś dobrych kilku kwartałów.


Dla dokładności,to widzę pewien schemat: jak jestem niezalogowany, to widzę mniej więcej tyle ile było do mojej ostatniej wizyty w wątku.


----------



## bartek76

Czy można zmienić nazwę wątku brytyjskiego na
"Banana monarchia de Britania" ?


----------



## k%

Brexit przebija Trumpa i naszych mistrzów o kilometr


----------



## Grvl

A może [Nie-taka-wielka Brytania]?


----------



## bad455

^^ Ej no, trochę szacunku dla nazwy kraju. Jak już to [Nie-Taka-Wielka Brytania]


----------



## Urbi59

Ja bym zmienił na narodowo-polski wątek pocieszenia.


----------



## Czapka

Czy dałoby radę pozamiatać nieco w tym wątku? Zrobiła się jałowa pyskówka oderwana od tematu z udziałem nowego usera, który cierpi na manię wielkości: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033785&page=274 (od postu 5475)


----------



## Wojti

Witam,

Nie wiem od jak dawna ale chyba to do¶æ aktualne i wcze¶niej tego nie dostrzega³em. 
Pro¶ba mo¿e do moderatorów.
Moim zdaniem mo¿na to zamie¶ciæ w zamkniêtym specjalnym w±tku:
[Samouczek] Wybór jêzyka forum

Jest dostêpny wybór jêzyka forum oprócz Angielskiego i Hiszpañskiego teraz równie¿ *Polski* i Portugalski.


----------



## ps-man

^^ 
Zmień na angielski...


----------



## Wojti

ps-man said:


> ^^
> Zmień na angielski...


Why? Coś się zepsuło ?


----------



## ps-man

Wojti said:


> Why? Coś się zepsuło ?


Krzaczki.


----------



## ArtiiP

Wojti said:


> Why? Coś się zepsuło ?


dla większości Twój post wygląda tak
<obrazek>

</obrazek>


----------



## Wojti

^^
Faktycznie sprawdziłem specjalnie na 2 kompach i 2 telefonach....

Problem jest przy przeglądarce Internet Explorer na Chrome czy Firefox tak samo na Androidzie jest bez "krzaczków". 

Tak mnie zaciekawiło to poruszyłem temat.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Wojti said:


> Tak mnie zaciekawiło to poruszyłem temat.


Właśnie zamąciłeś. 

Wszyscy powinni mieć ustawiony język angielski, żeby nie było problemów z nieczytelnymi wiadomościami.


----------



## Wojti

Michał Ch.;161897566 said:


> Właśnie zamąciłeś.
> 
> Wszyscy powinni mieć ustawiony język angielski, żeby nie było problemów z nieczytelnymi wiadomościami.


No, no... może i racja ale Ja nie miałem złych intencji i zwróciłem tylko uwagę na to, że powstała dodatkowa pozycja w języku forum. Toż nie jest zbrodnią informowanie o czymś nowym. Jak to jest złe i wprowadzające zamęt to Panowie macie zdecydowanie na to większy wpływ niż Ja.

Dziękuję.


----------



## skejl

Co?! Znowu to włączyli? Przecież doskonale wiedzą, że polski interfejs jest popsuty i przez niego całe forum się krzaczy…


----------



## k%

to niech naprawią zamiast przepraszać


----------



## Sławek

"Konkurs Fotograficzny Forum Polskich Wieżowców"

Może czas zamknąć to forum? Od prawie 1,5 roku nikt nic nie napisał tam.


----------



## arkadiusz

Chciałbym złożyć wniosek o dopisanie w warszawskim wątku:

[Śródmieście] Skysawa [155m][w budowie] 

czegoś w rodzaju *[burzenie "Ryłko" - brig]*

inaczej przez kilka kolejnych lat budowy co kilka stron będą wracać te same, przerabiane po raz tysięczny "dyskusje" (nie mające ŻADNEGO związku z samą inwestycją). 

Pomijając już nawet ten "drobiazg", że w najbliższych latach żadna rozbiórka nie ma szans na realizację (mówię na podstawie znanej mi osobiście struktury własnościowej budynku).


----------



## PT.

Proszê o dodanie tagu *kielce* w tym w±tku: [Kielce] Modernizacje i wyburzenia


----------



## victorek

Dlaczego w sposób wybiórczy część postów na głównym forum jest ukryta dla niezalogowanych?


----------



## MichalJ

Forum jest zepsute (gdzieś tak od roku) i pokazuje niezalogowanym stan wątków sprzed kilku dni. Opóźnienie jest różne dla różnych wątków i może być różne dla różnych osób.

Admini/właściciele mają to poniżej pleców. Polecam logowanie...


----------



## victorek

Przyjrzałem się i tu nie chodzi o ostatnie posty bo część postów które nastąpiły po nich widać.


----------



## notdot

Więc wynika z tego, że forum jest bardziej popsute niż się nam wydawało
Loguj się żeby przeglądać SC


----------



## Marynata

Skoro to księga wniosków zatem wnioskuję o ujawnienie moderatora, który opiekuje się wątkiem militarnym. Wątek podpada pod technologiczne więc pewnie ps-man, ale on broni się rękami i nogami, przed takimi insynuacjami. 
Zatem kto?

PS Mówimy o jednym z najpopularniejszych wątków. Ponad 16 mln wejść.


----------



## victorek

PS-MAN wydaje mi się, że się nim opiekuje


----------



## ArtiiP

dobrze piszesz "wydaje Ci się" - oznaką opieki tego moderatora będzie zamknięcie wątku*.


* wg zeznań tegoż sprzed około miesiąca.


----------



## marzec

Poprosze o posprzątanie końcówki wątku koledzy mocno dojechali od tematu łacznie z personalnymi jazdami użytkownika Lodzinnie:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1966582&page=25


----------



## Maciek Lublin

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=164345516&postcount=11

Myślę że to kolejne wcielenie kolegi Pisula. Prymitywna prowokacja na jego poziomie... Bardzo proszę o interwencję. Najwidoczniej jego tego nie mieści się już nawet na konkurencyjnym forum...


----------



## Eurotram

Maciek Lublin said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=164345516&postcount=11
> 
> Myślę że to kolejne wcielenie kolegi Pisula. Prymitywna prowokacja na jego poziomie... Bardzo proszę o interwencję. Najwidoczniej jego tego nie mieści się już nawet na konkurencyjnym forum...


Konkurencyjne forum... GW? Tam Pisul jest bardzo aktywny.
Lokalizacji nie wpisał; możemy się tylko domyślać,że to Rzeszów. Jednak tym razem co prawda ostro idzie, prowokuje... Ciebie ukłuło jako lubliniaka,ale tym razem nie można mu przyznać nieco racji. Czyli może nie kosztem Lublina,ale pewnie coś na korzyść Rzeszowa trzeba będzie w tym temacie zrobić.


----------



## Grvl

Może ktoś posprzątać po panie Michal Zaspa ( https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1038726 ), który zaczął robić chlew w wątkach warszawskich? Zaczyna rozkręcać jakieś nikomu niepotrzebne city vs city (vide wątek o Varso)


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Eurotram said:


> Konkurencyjne forum... GW? Tam Pisul jest bardzo aktywny.
> Lokalizacji nie wpisał; możemy się tylko domyślać,że to Rzeszów. .


Pisul jest moderatorem na forum inwestycji rzeszowskich. To jest miejsce do którego uciekli obrazeni userzy z Rzeszowa.
Generalnie Pisul ma fobie na punkcie Lublina i w podobny sposób pisze u siebie co już i tam wzbudza niechęć. Na 100% to ten sam osobnik gdyz czesto dubluje posty na obydwu forach. Do tego sposob pisania i argumentacji jest identyczny. A o piszacego w podobny prymitywny sposób co pisul nawet w sieci trudno. Stąd jestem praktycznie pewien że to on 



Eurotram said:


> tym razem co prawda ostro idzie, prowokuje... Ciebie ukłuło jako lubliniaka,ale tym razem nie można mu przyznać nieco racji. Czyli może nie kosztem Lublina,ale pewnie coś na korzyść Rzeszowa trzeba będzie w tym temacie zrobić.


On nie pierwszy raz prowokuje i dlatego tutaj chyba dostał kiedyś bana. Generalnie on nie wytrzymuje ciśnienia. 
IMO być może Rzeszów powinien zostać jakoś wyróżniony ale jesli juz tov w podobny sposób bonus powinny dostać wszystkie miasta wojewódzkie. Trzeba tez miec na uwadze ze watki rzeszowskie nie cieszą się tutaj wielka popularnością także dla tego że mieszkańcy stolicy Podkarpacia poszli na swoje forum.

Jeszcze raz wnioskuje o zrobienie porządku z prowokacyjnymi wpisami i czasowe wysłanie autora na wypoczynek.


----------



## ps-man

Skoro to pisul bis... Ban.


----------



## marcin.poznan

Faktycznie, Rzeszów mógłby dostać własny dział forum, skoro np. Toruń posiada, a to miasta o zbliżonej liczbie mieszkańców. Uspokoiłoby to też pewnie trochę sytuację na froncie rzeszowsko-lubelskim...

Poza tym napinka rzeszowian w wielu wątkach wobec kilkukrotnie większych miast/aglo jest przekomiczna. :lol:


----------



## Eurotram

Może by tak ktoś z moderatorów zajął się kolegą o nicku *Darek Yoker,*który w różnych wątkach wciąż szuka nieuświadomionych,żeby przekazać im radosną nowinę jakim to złomem i bezwartościowymi czołgami są pojazdy Pesy? Po ostatnim przetargu tramwajowym praktycznie w każdym poście się produkował na ten temat,ale teraz gania już po innych wątkach.Raz,dwa,trzy razy... ale to już kilkudziesiąty post w tym tonie w niewielkim przedziale czasowym. Może trochę przyhamować ten trolling,bo już robi się to męczące?


----------



## Czifo

Czołgami? Przecież to słowo kojarzy się z czymś solidnym. 







:troll:


----------



## Darek Yoker

Eurotram said:


> Może by tak ktoś z moderatorów zajął się kolegą o nicku *Darek Yoker,*który w różnych wątkach wciąż szuka nieuświadomionych,żeby przekazać im radosną nowinę jakim to złomem i bezwartościowymi czołgami są pojazdy Pesy? Po ostatnim przetargu tramwajowym praktycznie w każdym poście się produkował na ten temat,ale teraz gania już po innych wątkach.Raz,dwa,trzy razy... ale to już kilkudziesiąty post w tym tonie w niewielkim przedziale czasowym.


Kilkudziesiąty  post o Pesie w niewielkim przedziale czasowym - to chyba jakiś sen żebym tyle pisał o tych tramwajach "w niewielkim przedziale czasowym" po prostu tak jak Ty wyliczyłeś ile powinien kosztować sensowny tram innych producentów ja wyceniłem ten produkt. Widocznie jak znaczna część użytkowników akurat w tej sprawie nie podzielam Twojego uwielbienia dla tych produktów służących w naszym KMie.
Kilkadziesiąt postów w niewielkim przedziale czasowym to by było np. 70 ( czyli kilkadziesiąt ) w dwa tygodnie (w niewielkim przedziale czasowym) - raczej dość poważnie przeholowałeś bo w tym temacie pewnie niebyło nawet paru postów o Pesie. A jeżeli w jakimś innym wątku poza łódzkimi oprócz tego o zamówieniach Modertransu znajdziesz choćby dwa moje posty o Pesie w ostatnim czasie ( np. dwóch tygodni ) i w ogóle to Ci publicznie pogratuluje i zawnioskuje o nagrodę u moderacji za takie zgłoszenia tu kreujące fikcyjną rzeczywistość a nie ją opisujące.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

marcin.poznan said:


> Faktycznie, Rzeszów mógłby dostać własny dział forum, skoro np. Toruń posiada, a to miasta o zbliżonej liczbie mieszkańców.


No zbliżone, ale nie takie same  Musimy chyba jednak na to poczekać 2-3 lata. W końcu jak twierdzi jeden Tadeusz z podkarpackie duże miasta z ktorymi wszyscy sie liczą zaczybnają sie dopiero od 200k mieszkańców.

:troll:



marcin.poznan said:


> uspokoiłoby to też pewnie trochę sytuację na froncie rzeszowsko-lubelskim...


Żeby był front, to muszą być dwie strony konfliktu. Ja nigdy chyba w wątkach lubelskich nie spotkałem się z atakiem na Rzeszów. Oczywiście zdarzają się pewne porównania szczególnie przy okazji jakiś statystyk (podobnie porównuje się Lublin z Bialymstokiem, Bydgoszczą czy Szczecinem), ale nigdy nie ma to formy prowokacji. Nie widzialem tez prowokacyjnych najazdów na watki Rzeszowskie. Prowokacje i podjazdy zaczynają się zawsze z drugiej strony i to głównie z winy jednego prowodyra...


----------



## skejl

Po prostu przyjmijcie sobie jakieś mierzalne kryterium „wielkomiejskości”, np. wszystkie miasta wojewódzkie albo od X wątków z danym tagiem, inaczej takie dyskusje będą się powtarzać… Najlepiej od 120 wątków z tagiem, wtedy Kielce się załapią, a Rzeszów nie


----------



## Exelcior

30 dni bana?
zaraz mi się przypomina pewna scena z "Jak się pozbyć cellulitu (film)"  :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy03EDdDsBw


----------



## victorek

el nino said:


> Kiedy teorie spiskowe wejdą za mocno...
> Możesz śmiało pisać o tym w tym wątku: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797340


Pozwolisz, że nie będę wkraczał w twoje jak rozumiem naturalne środowisko.


----------



## Marcino

Proszę o dodanie tagów - Polska, Poland, Trójmiasto, Gdańsk, Sopot, Gdynia, do mojego wątku fotograficznego (Miasto, Masa, Maszyna) w dziale - Miasta polskie.

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## MichalJ

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=164485168&postcount=49213
1. Polityka poza php.
2. Wulgaryzmy.
3. Moderatorowi wolno więcej.


----------



## ps-man

MichalJ said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=164485168&postcount=49213
> 1. Polityka poza php.
> 2. Wulgaryzmy.
> 3. *Moderatorowi wolno więcej*.


Też byś mógł.


----------



## MichalJ

I może jeszcze w wątku militarnym, co nie?


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Czy kolega gutek89 nie miał zakazu pisania w lubelskich wątkach lotniczych? Jego działalność w tych tematach to było wyłącznie napuszczanie do wojenki.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=164606670&postcount=16252


----------



## ps-man

Maciek Lublin said:


> Czy kolega gutek89 nie miał zakazu pisania w lubelskich wątkach lotniczych?


Nie wiem, nie pamiętam, nie interesuje mnie, ale Jego kartoteka jest bogata, przewinienia w zasadzie te same, natomiast liczba postów usuniętych "idzie" na zrównanie z pozostawionymi. 

Na najbliższy rok limit wpadek wyczerpał, tzn. daję rocznego bana (i jeśli wróci, niech się cieszy, że zmieniłem zdanie co do _lifetime'a_).


----------



## bartek76

Czy w kazdym watku trzeba spamowac o dzisiejszym bannerze?


----------



## chauffeur

^^
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=34966974


----------



## Buster90

Ja rozumiem, że Toruniowi nie przydarzyło się nic tak ważnego od czasów narodzin Mikołaja Kopernika, ale żeby w każdym temacie głosić radosną nowinę o narodzinach nowego banneru to lekka przesada.


----------



## Grvl

Prośba o zamknięcie tego wątku - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549612&page=168 - do momentu, gdy pojawi się jakaś naprawdę konkretna informacja na temat budowy tego budynku, a nie 47 zawiadomienie o przesunięciu wydania decyzji środowiskowej.


----------



## evertonfans2012

^^
Będę oponować w sprawie tego wniosku.

W przedmiotowym wątku wrzucam informacje (liczne) związane z trwającym postępowaniem środowiskowym, ale nie chodzi tutaj o mnie. Wiadomości rzeczywiście nie są przełomowe dla tej inwestycji, natomiast nie można im odmówić wiarygodności (pochodzą z oficjalnej strony m.st. Warszawy), jak również tego, że pełną funkcję informacyjną, ponieważ sygnalizują pewien proceduralny etap, przed rozpoczęciem inwestycji. 

Nie trzeba nikomu tłumaczyć, że bez wydania decyzji środowiskowych może powstać omawiana w niniejszym wątku inwestycja. 

Wiem, że niemal każdy oczekuje przełomu, natomiast sygnalizowanie trwającego i przedłużającego się postępowania w sprawie środowiskowych uwarunkowań inwestycji daje możliwość uniknięcia spekulacji, że "budowa zaraz ruszy". 

Ciężko być sędzią we własnej sprawie, ale wydaje mi się, że nie jest to najbardziej oderwana od tematu wiadomość, która powstała w omawianym wątku na przełomie ostatnich tygodni. Informacja może ciężka i skomplikowana w odbiorze z uwagi na urzędniczy język, ale jednak konkretna tj. że trzeba uzbroić się jeszcze w cierpliwość.


----------



## Grvl

Niestety każde odkopanie tego wątku powoduje niepotrzebne dyskusje i powtarzanie tych samych argumentów po raz nasty. Potem się tam zagląda, bo człowiek myśli, że coś zmieniło w sprawie tego budynku, a widzi post taki jak ten:



Po prostu On said:


> Nie ma tu dla mnie żadnego absurdu i cyrku na kółkach w sprawie wydania pozwolenia na budynek z taką ilością kondygnacji podziemnych. Działka zlokalizowana jest w prawdopodobnie najbardziej skomplikowanym i trudnym miejscu do budowy wieżowca w Warszawie.
> 
> Już przy PHNie były płacze, że wolno to wszystko trwa a finał jest jaki jest.
> Urzędy dały sobie pół roku czasu na ostateczne załatwienie sprawy i trzeba po prostu czekać.
> Ja i tak od dawna zakładam, że start inwestycji to co najmniej 2022r., jak nie 2023r. Ponieważ później trzeba zdobyć WZ i PnB
> Do tego czasu i tak raczej mamy zapewnioną ciągłość w budowie wieżowców, "nie ma co płakać"!


albo kilkustronicową dyskusję na temat skajlajnu Warszawy i NY, w kontekście tego, że jak to kiedyś zbudują to będzie stół/ściana.


----------



## bartek76

Pytanie do moderatorów, w jaki sposób można odzyskać konto którego właścicielka nie pamięta hasła?


----------



## ArtiiP

kliknij na pusto w login, pojawi się że niepanimaju i linek do odzysku, w którym z kolei możesz podać emaila i kapcze


----------



## Eurotram

ArtiiP said:


> kliknij na pusto w login, pojawi się że *niepanimaju* i linek do odzysku, w którym z kolei możesz podać emaila i kapcze


Jak już na siłę chcesz spolszczać, to raczej "niepomniu"


----------



## ArtiiP

dziękuje 
twój post był mega pomocny zarówno dla mnie jak i wzmiankowanej dziewczyny co zapomniała hasła 

jeszcze raz dziękuję wylewnie


----------



## Eurotram

ArtiiP said:


> dziękuje
> twój post był mega pomocny zarówno dla mnie jak i wzmiankowanej dziewczyny co zapomniała hasła
> 
> jeszcze raz dziękuję wylewnie


Jak jej każesz szukać ikonki "*nie rozumiem*", to Twoje wskazówki zbytnio jej nie pomogą,bo funkcjonuje jedynie "*nie pamiętam* hasła" w różnych wersjach językowych


----------



## arkadiusz

Ratujcie wątek o pawilonie Emilia (Warszawa)! 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2051425&page=4

Michal Zaspa najwyraźniej skończył się brig, wrócił trolować - i jak się okazuje, skutecznie rozkręca offtop (od postu 64). Po kolejnych dwóch stronach skończy się krzykami o zamknięcie wątku - a dotyczy on nie tylko pawilonu, ale również parku.

Może w tym momencie moja reakcja wydaje się nieco na wyrost... ale po prostu widać, że kolega Michał jest NIERESOCJALIZOWALNY i już teraz doskonale wiadomo, w jakim kierunku to zmierza...


----------



## Petr

proszę o usunięcie: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2229492


----------



## KrzychuEP

chauffeur said:


> ^^To ciekawe, bo w guglu można znaleźć linki do stron i artykułów, gdzie stosowane są obie wersje: *[tej] synagogi* i *[tej] synagogii*.
> I teraz która wersja jest poprawna?


W guglu można znaleźć różne rzeczy, np. w Siestrzeniu i w Sietrzeni. Według oficjalnego spisu miejscowości poprawna jest ta pierwsza wersja. Tylko i li.


----------



## Grvl

drugastrona said:


> Grvl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nie, najlepiej wpieprzać wszędzie wieże bez szacunku dla otoczenia, bo "hurr, durr, wieża, hurr, skajlajn, durr, dałntałn jak w juesej, hurr". Walnijmy wieżę na placu Zamkowym, bo będzie fajnie wyglądało w skajlajnie od strony Marek.
> 
> 
> 
> O, drugi oszołom się objawił :lol: Chyba zdolność dyskusji na argumenty zanika na forum hno:
Click to expand...

Nie życzę sobie bycia nazywanym oszołomem.

vv chyba już. Zredukowałem do 5 linijek.


----------



## 625

Grvl said:


> Nie życzę sobie bycia nazywanym oszołomem.


Skasowane. I skasuj proszę entery z sygnatury, masz za dużo linijek.


----------



## notdot

625 said:


> Skasowane. I skasuj proszę entery z sygnatury, masz za dużo linijek.


nie żebym coś komuś 
ale na tablecie gdzie jest mniejsza ilość cali i przez to okno przeglądarki też mniejsze to twoja sygnatura też ma więcej niż 3 linijki


----------



## 625

notdot said:


> nie żebym coś komuś
> ale na tablecie gdzie jest mniejsza ilość cali i przez to okno przeglądarki też mniejsze to twoja sygnatura też ma więcej niż 3 linijki


Dlatego liczą się przede wszystkim entery, dyskusja już na ten temat była.


----------



## MajKeR_

Dlaczego w hydeparku grasuje seryjny samobójca postów?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Wniosek formalny. 

Ponieważ wciąż sporo jest osób które mają ustawiony język polski na forum i większość widzi zamiast polskich znaków jakieś krzaczki, proponuję każdej takiej osobie dać briga na 24h z informacją jak zmienić język na angielski żeby forum było czytelne. Nie w ramach kary, ale jako informacja że przeszkadzają innym, w normalnym czytaniu forum. 

A w przypadku gdy ktoś po brigu dalej by nie zmienił można by stosować inne środki "przymusu pośredniego"


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Jest takie coś jak "ostrzeżenie" i myślę, że takie coś wystarczy. Zobaczymy


----------



## Eurotram

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Jest takie coś jak "ostrzeżenie" i myślę, że takie coś wystarczy. Zobaczymy


Luki,ale nie rozumiecie w ogóle natury problemu. Ja np. mam ustawiony angielski i jak się zmieszczę w czasie logowania,to wychodzi wszystko normalnie (i nie: nie ustawię "zapamiętaj hasło",bo raz już mi skroili kompa i nigdy przenigdy w żadnym kompie tej funkcji nie ustawię). Gorzej jest gdy przekroczę czas i przed wysłaniem muszę się ponownie zalogować: wtedy wyskakują krzaki. Jest na to jednak chwyt: w razie czego cofam i kopiuję mojego posta (UWAGA: ten numer nie wychodzi w opcji "quick reply"!Wtedy posta nieodwracalnie zjada!),po czym go wklejam (w ramach zastąpienia krzaków podczas edycji) i zawsze wychodzi OK. 
Innymi słowy: jeśli masz ustawiony angielski i masz dość odwagi/głupoty* by ustawić na kompie "zapamiętaj hasło",to jaj nie będzie; można też sobie ustawić dłuższy czas bycia zalogowanym. Ale jeśli przekroczysz czas logowania, to jajca ZAWSZE wystąpią i trzeba je usuwać "ręcznie".

*) niepotrzebne skreślić


----------



## demoos

Zaszyfruj system.


----------



## tramwaj

W Firefoxie i Chrome można ustawić hasło główne, wymagane przy uruchomieniu przeglądarki. Do tego, jak demoos wspomniał - zaszyfrowanie dysku i życie stanie się prostsze.


----------



## Eurotram

tramwaj said:


> W Firefoxie i Chrome można ustawić hasło główne, wymagane przy uruchomieniu przeglądarki. Do tego, jak demoos wspomniał - zaszyfrowanie dysku i życie stanie się prostsze.


Weź pod uwagę,że są ludzie z bardzo umiarkowanymi zdolnościami informatycznymi i SSC powinno to uwzględniać. Ja pokazałem jak można sobie radzić z tym co jest; proponowane przez Ciebie rozwiązanie dla mnie np. jest troszkę niemożliwe do zrobienia (na pewno nie samodzielnie).


----------



## notdot

Eurotram said:


> Luki,ale nie rozumiecie w ogóle natury problemu. Ja np. mam ustawiony angielski i jak się zmieszczę w czasie logowania,


a nie możesz zaptaszkować opcji żeby cię nie wylogowywało?


----------



## MichalJ

O, to, to. Zamiana "ó" (i tylko tej litery) na robaczki przez wylogowanie wiąże się z niezaptaszkowaniem "nie wylogowuj" a nie z zapamiętywaniem haseł przez przeglądarkę ani hasłem głównym.


----------



## tramwaj

Eurotram said:


> Weź pod uwagę,że są ludzie z bardzo umiarkowanymi zdolnościami informatycznymi i SSC powinno to uwzględniać. Ja pokazałem jak można sobie radzić z tym co jest; proponowane przez Ciebie rozwiązanie dla mnie np. jest troszkę niemożliwe do zrobienia (na pewno nie samodzielnie).


Jeżeli zahasłowanie profilu w przeglądarce jest niemożliwe do wykonania (choć jest bardzo proste) - to przy logowaniu do SSC zaznaczaj "Remember me", a w momencie wychodzenia z forum - "Log out" przy prawej krawędzi ekranu.


----------



## Eurotram

notdot said:


> a nie możesz zaptaszkować opcji żeby cię nie wylogowywało?


No właśnie z opisywanych wcześniej powodów nie mogę 



MichalJ said:


> O, to, to. Zamiana "ó" (i tylko tej litery) na robaczki przez wylogowanie wiąże się z niezaptaszkowaniem "nie wylogowuj" a nie z zapamiętywaniem haseł przez przeglądarkę ani hasłem głównym.


Wiem. I dokładnie o to chodzi 



tramwaj said:


> Jeżeli zahasłowanie profilu w przeglądarce jest niemożliwe do wykonania (*choć jest bardzo proste)* - to przy logowaniu do SSC zaznaczaj "Remember me", a w momencie wychodzenia z forum - "Log out" przy prawej krawędzi ekranu.


Widzisz,niestety coś co jest oczywiste (jeśli chodzi o zagadnienia informatyczne) dla kogoś w wieku nastu-dwudziestu kilku lat,niekoniecznie musi być tak oczywiste dla kogoś w wieku czterdziestu kilku i więcej lat


----------



## tramwaj

Dlatego dostałeś prostą receptę - zaznaczaj "Remember me" przy logowaniu, a jak będziesz chciał zakończyć sesję z forum - to klik na "Log out".
20 lat miałem już prawie 20 lat temu, to tak przy okazji


----------



## Eurotram

tramwaj said:


> Dlatego dostałeś prostą receptę - zaznaczaj "Remember me" przy logowaniu, a jak będziesz chciał zakończyć sesję z forum - to klik na "Log out".


Powiedzmy; pamiętasz o tym,o czym musisz pamiętać: jak sie nie zalogujesz, to nie wejdziesz; pamiętać o wylogowaniu już tak łatwo nie jest 
Ale powiedzmy,że to jakaś recepta jest. 



tramwaj said:


> 20 lat miałem już prawie 20 lat temu, to tak przy okazji


Jak czyjaś praca ma większy związek z informatyką, to masz rację; jak czyjaś ma symboliczny związek (jedynie taki żeby wypełnić dokumentację), to już tak różowo nie jest (zwłaszcza jak ktoś nie czuje kompletnie żadnego pociągu do zagadnień informatycznych). Mnie np. komp jest potrzebny tylko do dokumentacji i surfowania po necie. Koniec 
O programowaniu w najprostszych nawet formach pojęcia nie mam i nigdy mnie to nie ciągnęło; ostatnią lekcję informatyki miałem ponad ćwierć wieku temu,a wiesz jak to wtedy wyglądało. Co trzeba było z pakietu Office, to się sam doszkoliłem, poza tym co najwyżej tylko kwestie niezbędne mi w pracy (czyli tyle co naprawdę muszę)


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ otwieraj sobie sesje prywatną i tam się loguj ptaszkiem


----------



## notdot

Eurotram said:


> Powiedzmy; pamiętasz o tym,o czym musisz pamiętać: jak sie nie zalogujesz, to nie wejdziesz; pamiętać o wylogowaniu już tak łatwo nie jest
> Ale powiedzmy,że to jakaś recepta jest.


a) kwestia wyrobienia nawyków
b) skoro tak bardzo dbasz o bezpieczeństwo to ustaw w przeglądarce, że każde jej zamknięcie powoduje usunięcie wszystkich ciasteczek, haseł, loginów, historii, ja tak mam, nie muszę pamiętać o wylogowywaniu się, żadne loginy i hasła do banku czy stron mi się nie zapisują i nie są pamiętane na następną sesję


----------



## MajKeR_

tramwaj said:


> 20 lat miałem już prawie 20 lat temu, to tak przy okazji


Ja byłem przekonany, że Ty masz z 25 lat.


----------



## tramwaj

^^ Musiałbym się rejestrować na SSC jako czternastolatek 
Mam 12 więcej niż myślałeś. Stety lub niestety.


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Ja się zarejestrowałem na SSC jako czternastolatek. :troll:


----------



## tramwaj

^^ Jako czternastolatek ganiałem po budowie metra i osiedli na Ursynowie, a nie garbiłem się na SSC :troll:


----------



## Din Sevenn

To przestańcie zaśmiecać księgę, gówniarze.


----------



## dugiPL

Proszę o interwencje w temacie o infrastrukturze w Bielsku-Białej: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340468&page=151 ciągłe polityczne wrzutki jednego z użytkowników stają się męczące..


----------



## 625

dugiPL said:


> Proszę o interwencje w temacie o infrastrukturze w Bielsku-Białej: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340468&page=151 ciągłe polityczne wrzutki jednego z użytkowników stają się męczące..


Ciągłe linki o nikim donikąd są bardzo męczące.


----------



## ambak0

Hej

Zwracam się z prośbą o dodanie do wątku [Jaworzno] Osiedle Silo  tagów: jaworzno, mieszkania, mieszkaniówka, inwestycje, osiedle

PS. Wydaje mi się, że lata temu był od tego osobny wątek, ale chyba oślepłem, a tu widzę, że były już takie prośby ;-)


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Wszystko otagowane


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Jest takie coś jak "ostrzeżenie" i myślę, że takie coś wystarczy. Zobaczymy


o widzisz albo nigdy nie dostałem, albo już dawno i nie pamiętam  Nie wiem jak to się objawia, ale skoro jest jakiś sposób "przymusu" to fajnie, będę zgłaszał takie osoby (nie z zawiści, tylko żeby można było normalnie przeczytać ich posty)


----------



## phaphik

Proszę o otworzenie wątku
Kraków - Budowa stadionu Wisły Kraków

Prośbę swą motywuję pojawieniem się w ostatnim czasie nowych informacji na temat dalszych prac/modernizacji/renowacji stadionu Wisły.

Z poważaniem


----------



## Din Sevenn

Drodzy Modowie,
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394746
zwracam się z uprzejmą prośbą o zmianę tytułu na [Bydgoszcz] Hotele, baza noclegowa, rozwój
Dziękuję.




Ok.


----------



## Kuba.wro

Forumowicz Nowax tak oto skomentował rumuński baner:



> Nowax	1* z Polski rumuńskie chuje


Liczę na odpowiednią reakcję modów.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

prośba o tagi:
*[Katowice] Atal | Pętla Słoneczna [budynki wielorodzinne, hotelowe i usługowe z garażem podziemnym] *

*inwestycje, katowice, silesia, mieszkaniówka*


----------



## Luki_SL

^^zrealizowane


----------



## buczo85

Czy w dziale drogowym mógłby powstać temat "szybkie pytanie, szybka odpowiedź"? Coś w ten deseń dla użytkowników nie śledzących na co dzień tematyki drogowej. Myślę, że wiele osób z doskoku obserwuje inne tematy poza swoim kręgiem zainteresowań i czasem fajnie byłoby uzyskać odpowiedź bez konieczności czytania dziesiątek/setek stron wątków czy też narażania się na uwagi "wrażliwych" na niemerytoryczne pytania użytkowników. Poziom wiedzy na forum jest tak duży, że ceniłbym sobie bardziej taką odpowiedź niż wyszukiwane brednie w google.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Moim zdaniem od tego jest wątek [Hydepark]


----------



## Lahcim nitup

prosba o tag *katowice
*

[Katowice] Odbudow Wielkiej Synagogi w Katowichach


----------



## beschu

A propos tagów.

Proszę o tag "tychy" dla następujących wątków:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204975

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927536

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1207017

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217316

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2066653

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337062

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=822212


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Dwa ostatnie posty - zrealizowane


----------



## beschu

Obecnie mamy praktycznie trzy identyczne wątki o kolei aglomeracyjnej w Metropolii Katowickiej. Prosiłbym o skonsolidowanie tych wątków do jednego. Śledzenie i dyskusje są obecnie bardzo utrudnione (te same posty w różnych wątkach, dyskusje na te same tematy). 

Trzy wątki podstawowe:
Od 2004 roku: [Silesia] Szybka Kolej Regionalna 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396591
Już pierwszy post:


sky's_the_limit said:


> Wiele ostatnio mozna poczytac na forum o koncepcjach SKM dla Warszawy
> ten watek proponuje poswiecic takiej koncepcji tylko ze dla miast GOP'u
> Swego czasu byly dosc ambitne plany budowy Kolei Ruchu Regionalnego z ktoorych niestety nic nie wyniklo choc w niektorych miejscac byla juz na stopniu dosc zaawansowanym infrastruktura
> Wchwili obecnej w tej materii panuje niestety zastuj choc od czasu do czasu koncepcje takie sa przedstawiane.Tematu niestety nie podchwytuja wladze
> A wiec czy taka Kolej jest naszemu regionowi potrzebna?Jezeli tak to na jakich trasach byla by "mile widziana"


Od 2017 roku: "[Śląskie] Kolej Metropolitalna - plany" 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2039563
W pierwszym poście znowu:


> Podstawą komunikacyjną prawie wszystkich wielkich aglomeracji miejskich jest szybka komunikacja szynowa o standardzie metra. Stanowi ona zawsze swoistą ramę, na której dopiero opierają się inne środki komunikacji: autobusy, tramwaje, motoryzacja indywidualna (poprzez system parkingów). Jest to typowy układ komunikacyjny dla wiekszych skupisk ludzkich., cechuje się on bardzo dużą przepustowością pasażerów i prostotą układu. System taki minimalizuje ilość przesiadek i znacznie przyspiesza poruszanie się w danej aglomeracji miejskiej. Skutecznie poprawia on jakość życia w mieście.



Od grudnia 2019 “Katowice/Metropolia - kolej aglomeracyjna”
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2227336
Pierwszy post: 


forwiser said:


> W świetle faktu, że jakaś metropolia już istnieje ale wydaje się, że koleją zająć się nie może (z powodów budżetowych, administracyjnych i politycznych), myślę, że warto przyjrzeć się planom faktycznej kolei aglomeracyjnej niezależnej od decyzji UMWŚ.
> 
> W między czasie gdy dyskusje polityczne i budżetowe trwają, faktem jest, że kolej odgrywa coraz większe znaczenie w naszej aglomeracji i po latach zastoju kolei i przesiadania się ludzi na samochody, w końcu drogi tak bardzo się nasyciły, że można mówić o powrocie do kolei przynajmniej już w niektórych miejscach naszej aglomeracji.
> 
> Ten wątek ma służyć właśnie temu. Nie dyskusji o KŚ, nie dyskusji o kolei poza rdzeniem aglomeracji a kolei wewnątrz niej. Za rdzeń określam gminy na prawach powiatu graniczące ze sobą z silną urbanizacją (wykluczając tereny wiejskie w nich) + Będzin (nasz rodzynek).
> 
> Aby rozgrzać dyskusję, przedstawiam proponowaną mapę połączeń aglomeracyjnych i ich zasięg jako referencja i propozycja wstępna.[...]


*Proponowałbym scalenie tych trzech powyższych wątku w jeden i opisanie go jakimś sensownym tytułem, np. “Kolej aglomeracyjna w Metropolii Katowickiej - historia, stan obecny i plany” lub podobnym. Oczywiście prosiłbym adminów o podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji.*

Istnieje do tego jeszcze szereg bardziej szczegółowych częsciowo zdublowanuych wątków, jak np.
Od 2016 “[Śląskie] Katowicki Węzeł Kolejowy (+ E65 w aglomeracji)” 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1945958 

Od 2010 “[LK 139/93] Katowice - Zwardoń/Zebrzydowice (E-65)”
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1207017


Przykładowo, gdy ktoś obecnie pisze o planowanej modernizacji E-65 (wydzielenie torów aglomeracyjnych) na odcinku Katowice – Tychy może swobodnie pisać w dowolnym z tych pięciu tematów.


----------



## Tomaszko

Cześć!
Mam nadzieję że prawidłowy wątek, w razie czego proszę o info gdzie indziej to zaproponować 

A propozycja jest następująca - aby uporządkować nazwy wątków w dziale lotniczym infrastruktury. Obecnie nazwy wątków są przeróżne, zaczynając od nazwy portu lotniczego, jak i też potem czy to o połączeniach, i infrastrukturze samej.
Przeglądałem jak to jest w innych krajach, najbardziej uporządkowane jest to chyba w dziale hiszpańskim - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2389 
Myślę że byłoby czytelniej gdyby u nas nazwy też uporządkować, np:

WAW | Port lotniczy Chopina w Warszawie (połączenia)

POZ | Port lotniczy Poznań-Ławica (połączenia)
POZ | Port lotniczy Poznań-Ławica (infrastruktura)

GDN | Port lotniczy Gdańsk-Rębiechowo (połączenia)
GDN | Port lotniczy Gdańsk-Rębiechowo (infrastruktura)

KRK | Port lotniczy Kraków-Balice (połączenia)
KRK | Port lotniczy Kraków-Balice (infrastruktura)

itd...
Co sądzicie?


----------



## Lahcim nitup

dałoby się połączyć te dwa wątki?

*[Katowice] Odbudowa Synagogi*
i
*[Katowice] Odbudowa Wielkiej Synagogi w Katowichach*


----------



## Grvl

^^
^^
Na całym FPW wątki merytoryczne zaczynają się od [Warszawa] / [Łódź] / [Kraków] itp., więc lepiej niech tak zostanie.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

tag *katowice *poproszę  tu:

Katowice/Metropolia - kolej aglomeracyjna


----------



## ps-man

Lahcim nitup said:


> tag *katowice *poproszę  tu:
> 
> Katowice/Metropolia - kolej aglomeracyjna


Czekaj, czekaj... Na razie nie wiem, czy wątek się ostanie, bo rozkminiam jak te wszystkie wątki o kolei miejskiej/aglomeracyjnej/regionalnej w Metropolii uporządkować.  
^^
^^
^^
^^
^^


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Dokładnie - wątek o SKR + kolei metropolitalnej + ten utworzony dopiero co połączyć w jeden. Inaczej trzeba będzie mieć przynajmniej inżyniera, aby wiedzieć w którym wątku co napisać. Oczywiście skończy się na tym, że wszystkie wiadomości będą w kilku wątkach na raz :hide:


----------



## beschu

Luki_SL said:


> [...]Oczywiście skończy się na tym, że wszystkie wiadomości będą w kilku wątkach na raz :hide:


Tak już jest.


----------



## ps-man

beschu said:


> Obecnie mamy praktycznie trzy identyczne wątki o kolei aglomeracyjnej w Metropolii Katowickiej. Prosiłbym o skonsolidowanie tych wątków do jednego. Śledzenie i dyskusje są obecnie bardzo utrudnione (te same posty w różnych wątkach, dyskusje na te same tematy).
> 
> Trzy wątki podstawowe:
> Od 2004 roku: [Silesia] Szybka Kolej Regionalna
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396591
> Już pierwszy post:
> Od 2017 roku: "[Śląskie] Kolej Metropolitalna - plany"
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2039563
> W pierwszym poście znowu:
> 
> 
> Od grudnia 2019 “Katowice/Metropolia - kolej aglomeracyjna”
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2227336
> Pierwszy post:
> 
> *Proponowałbym scalenie tych trzech powyższych wątku w jeden i opisanie go jakimś sensownym tytułem, np. “Kolej aglomeracyjna w Metropolii Katowickiej - historia, stan obecny i plany” lub podobnym. Oczywiście prosiłbym adminów o podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji.*
> 
> Istnieje do tego jeszcze szereg bardziej szczegółowych częsciowo zdublowanuych wątków, jak np.
> Od 2016 “[Śląskie] Katowicki Węzeł Kolejowy (+ E65 w aglomeracji)”
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1945958
> 
> Od 2010 “[LK 139/93] Katowice - Zwardoń/Zebrzydowice (E-65)”
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1207017
> 
> 
> Przykładowo, gdy ktoś obecnie pisze o planowanej modernizacji E-65 (wydzielenie torów aglomeracyjnych) na odcinku Katowice – Tychy może swobodnie pisać w dowolnym z tych pięciu tematów.


Wątek o Szybkiej Kolei Regionalnej zamykam, odsyłając do aktualnie właściwego do dyskusji: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396591 Z uwagi na ustanowienie metropolii i, niezależnie od tego, naturalną śmierć stosowanej terminologii, wątek i jego tytuł nieco się zdezaktualizowały. 

Dwa kolejne wątki łączę. Póki co kolej metropolitalna to plany, więc wątki infrastrukturalne zostawiam.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

ok  to ja jeszcze poproszę o połączenie zgodnie z postulatem z posta #21449 :tongue2:


----------



## beschu

ps-man said:


> Wątek o Szybkiej Kolei Regionalnej zamykam, odsyłając do aktualnie właściwego do dyskusji: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396591 Z uwagi na ustanowienie metropolii i, niezależnie od tego, naturalną śmierć stosowanej terminologii, wątek i jego tytuł nieco się zdezaktualizowały.
> 
> Dwa kolejne wątki łączę. Póki co kolej metropolitalna to plany, więc wątki infrastrukturalne zostawiam.


I super - wielkie dzięki!


----------



## ps-man

Lahcim nitup said:


> ok  to ja jeszcze poproszę o połączenie zgodnie z postulatem z posta #21449 :tongue2:


:check:


----------



## xBartosz

kdauksz said:


> adam.dworzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nie rozumiesz, to element walki klasowej.
> 
> 
> 
> Ciekawie napisane, ale niecelnie. W Warszawie nie brakuje jakoś szczególnie trawników (Towarowa to nie centrum, więc poprzedni kolega z pięcioma postami na krzyż powinien przyjechać kiedyś do stolicy i się douczyć), a nielegalne parkowanie to plaga. Na SUVy parkujące na trawniku napatrzyłem się na Mordorze (pozdrawiam wszystkich pracujących przy Rodziny Hiszpańskich i Domaniewskiej), a jeżeli miałbym kogoś klasowo hejtować, to menażerów w służbowych Superbach i Insigniach - za parkowanie na przejściach dla pieszych i kopertach dla niepełnosprawnych.
> 
> Niemniej jednak każdy nielegalnie parkujący śmieć to śmieć, niezależnie od grubości portfela. SUV tylko zwiększa wysokość krawężnika, na który może wjechać.
Click to expand...

@kdauksz moim zdaniem ostro odleciał używając w tym kontekście słowa "śmieć". Dodatkowo zacytował dość stary już post, tak jakby specjalnie chciał wywołać kłótnię. Rozważyłbym ostrzeżenie/briga a nawet bana...


----------



## adritt

Proszę mi wyjaśnić za co dostałem miesięcznego bana ?


----------



## Zyzio

a to tak trudno 3 strony przewinąć wątek?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=164581164&postcount=21383


----------



## adritt

Zyzio said:


> a to tak trudno 3 strony przewinąć wątek?
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=164581164&postcount=21383


Ok dziękuję jestem w szoku - pozdrawiam

Ps Zyzio ja nie miałem miesiąc forum więc nie ukrywam, że nie wiedziałem że 3 strony muszę iść do tyłu


----------



## Eurotram

adritt said:


> Ok dziękuję jestem w szoku - pozdrawiam
> 
> Ps Zyzio ja nie miałem miesiąc forum więc nie ukrywam, że nie wiedziałem że 3 strony muszę iść do tyłu


 I tak ciesz się,że znalazłeś,bo są pewni modowie (albo inne przypadkowe osoby na tym stanowisku),które nie chwalą się tutaj swoimi wyczynami (zwłaszcza jak coś prywatnie do kogoś mają).


----------



## Tomaszko

Grvl said:


> ^^
> ^^
> Na całym FPW wątki merytoryczne zaczynają się od [Warszawa] / [Łódź] / [Kraków] itp., więc lepiej niech tak zostanie.


Faktycznie, zapomniałem o tych nawiasach, więc dlatego lepiej aby wątki się nazywały np:

[WAW] Port lotniczy Chopina w Warszawie (połączenia)

[POZ] Port lotniczy Poznań-Ławica (połączenia)
[POZ] Port lotniczy Poznań-Ławica (infrastruktura)

[GDN] Port lotniczy Gdańsk-Rębiechowo (połączenia)
[GDN] Port lotniczy Gdańsk-Rębiechowo (infrastruktura)

[KRK] Port lotniczy Kraków-Balice (połączenia)
[KRK] Port lotniczy Kraków-Balice (infrastruktura)

itd...
Co sądzicie?


----------



## Eurotram

Czy nie czas już na kolejną edycję kadzenia sobie?


----------



## dkzg

Już jest:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=165341298


----------



## skejl

Tomaszko said:


> Faktycznie, zapomniałem o tych nawiasach, więc dlatego lepiej aby wątki się nazywały np:
> 
> [WAW] Port lotniczy Chopina w Warszawie (połączenia)
> 
> [POZ] Port lotniczy Poznań-Ławica (połączenia)
> [POZ] Port lotniczy Poznań-Ławica (infrastruktura)
> 
> [GDN] Port lotniczy Gdańsk-Rębiechowo (połączenia)
> [GDN] Port lotniczy Gdańsk-Rębiechowo (infrastruktura)
> 
> [KRK] Port lotniczy Kraków-Balice (połączenia)
> [KRK] Port lotniczy Kraków-Balice (infrastruktura)
> 
> itd...
> Co sądzicie?


Z dwiema rzeczami się szczególnie zgodzę — tytuły wątków krakowskich warto skorygować. „[Kraków] Balice” jest niejasny i z pewnością mylący dla nowych użytkowników. Natomiast „[Kraków] Balice Kraków Airport - rozbudowa lotniska” to potworek językowy, niemający umocowania w oficjalnej nazwie („Międzynarodowy Port Lotniczy im. Jana Pawła II Kraków-Balice”), ani w tej krótszej, marketingowej „Kraków Airport”.

Trzyliterowe skróty mi się nie podobają — w nawiasach kwadratowych powinna figurować nazwa miasta, a nie kod najbliższego lotniska, nawet w wątkach lotniczych. Nie mam zdania co do głównej idei, to jest jasnego podziału na wątek połączeniowy i infrastrukturalny, choć w przypadku lotniska krakowskiego te nazwy byłyby lepsze od obecnych.


----------



## Tomaszko

Przy obiektach infrastrukturalnych w nawiasach kwadratowych są często ich nazwy, np. numery dróg czy numery linii kolejowych. Np. jest [A2] a nie wszystkie regiony przez które przebiega. Tak samo z liniami kolejowymi. Uważam, że z portami lotniczymi powinno być tak samo, ponieważ zaraz mogą być dyskusje, gdzie de facto jest port lotniczy położony i jak nazwać. W przypadku Warszawy, Poznania, Krakowa czy Wrocławia sprawa jest jasna, ale już np. Szczecina, Olsztyna, Lublina czy Zielonej Góry, gdzie porty lotnicze są facto w Goleniowie, Szymanach, Świdniku czy Babimoście, już tak łatwo nie będzie. Wpisanie kodu lotniska jest więc prostą i jednoznaczną identyfikacją.


----------



## ps-man

Tomaszko said:


> Uważam, że z portami lotniczymi powinno być tak samo, ponieważ zaraz mogą być dyskusje, gdzie de facto jest port lotniczy położony i jak nazwać. [...] Wpisanie kodu lotniska jest więc prostą i jednoznaczną identyfikacją.


Tak jednoznaczną, że dla wielu nieczytelną. Nie ustalajmy oznaczeń, które mogą być zbyt insiderskie; o ile większość największych polskich portów lotniczych posiada dość intuicyjne kody IATA, o tyle kody mniejszych portów mogą stanowić zagadki.


----------



## skejl

W ogóle to nie każde lotnisko posiada kod IATA. Te mniejsze mają wyłącznie kod ICAO, w tym mające swój wątek na tym forum lotnisko w Mielcu.


----------



## Tomaszko

ps-man said:


> Tak jednoznaczną, że dla wielu nieczytelną. Nie ustalajmy oznaczeń, które mogą być zbyt insiderskie; o ile większość największych polskich portów lotniczych posiada dość intuicyjne kody IATA, o tyle kody mniejszych portów mogą stanowić zagadki.


Dla osób, które się interesują lotnictwem, te kody są znane, tak samo jak np. dla osób interesujących się koleją numery linii kolejowych, które przeciętnemu czytelnikowi zupełnie nic nie mówią. Natomiast faktycznie kody ICAO mogą być bardziej czytelne, dlatego też w nawiasach mogłyby być obydwa kody, np. [WAW | EPWA], [KRK | EPKK], itd.


----------



## ps-man

Tomaszko said:


> Dla osób, które się interesują lotnictwem, te kody są znane, tak samo jak np. dla osób interesujących się koleją numery linii kolejowych, które przeciętnemu czytelnikowi zupełnie nic nie mówią. Natomiast faktycznie kody ICAO mogą być bardziej czytelne, dlatego też w nawiasach mogłyby być obydwa kody, np. [WAW | EPWA], [KRK | EPKK], itd.


Twoje propozycje stają się coraz bardziej bezsensowne, to taka sztuka dla sztuki.  Odmawiam, stojąc po stronie wspomnianego przez Ciebie przeciętnego czytelnika.


----------



## Exelcior

No ale uporządkowanie powinno być, zwłaszcza w sytuacji gdy np istnieją 2 lotniska w jednym. Przykład z brzegu: Rzeszów - Jasionka - jedno lotnisko a w części portu lotniczego jest jako EPRZ, natomiast w części aeroklubu EPRJ, choć koordynaty podejścia na obie części lotniska są w praktyce takie same, podobnie Lublin - Świdnik - w części lotniskowej EPLB a w części aeroklubu EPSW.


----------



## skejl

To chyba też argument przeciw, bo raczej nie ma sensu zakładać osobnych wątków dla infrastruktury portowej, sportowej oraz wojskowej.


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> No ale uporządkowanie powinno być, zwłaszcza w sytuacji gdy np istnieją 2 lotniska w jednym. Przykład z brzegu: Rzeszów - Jasionka - jedno lotnisko a w części portu lotniczego jest jako EPRZ, natomiast w części aeroklubu EPRJ, choć koordynaty podejścia na obie części lotniska są w praktyce takie same, podobnie Lublin - Świdnik - w części lotniskowej EPLB a w części aeroklubu EPSW.


W tym dziale nie za bardzo widać potrzebę porządkowania, gdyż nie ma czego porządkować. Niemal wszystkie wątki masz w zasięgu wzroku na jednej stronie, w porywach "spadają" na drugą, ale i tam tylko do połowy. Czy naprawdę potrzebne jest rezerwowanie oznaczeń (niekoniecznie służącym czytelnikowi forum) dla wątków nieistniejących czy nieaktywnych, które nie wzbudzają żadnego zainteresowania?


----------



## .kp

Proszę o naprawienie tytuły wątku: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2234520 na: [Lublin] Zalew Zemborzycki 


Dawno nie zakładałem wątku to i taki babol, a nie wiem jak edytować tytuł. 

Z góry dziękuję i przepraszam.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

wniosek o tag *katowice* dla tegoż wątku:

[Silesia] Rewitalizacja obiektów i terenow poprzemysłowych, zabytki techniki


----------



## Lahcim nitup

wniosek o tag *katowice *dla tegoż wątku:

[Katowice]obiekty targowe
(i prośba o spację po nawiasie kwadratowym :nuts: )


----------



## ps-man

Lahcim nitup said:


> wniosek o tag *katowice *dla tegoż wątku:
> 
> [Katowice]obiekty targowe
> (i prośba o spację po nawiasie kwadratowym :nuts: )


:check:


----------



## Lahcim nitup

tag *katowice* poproszę:

Podsumowanie roku 2019 w mieście

i może dodać do tytułu nazwę miasta, by było:
*[Katowice] Podsumowanie roku 2019 w mieście* ?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Zrobione  :check:


----------



## Lahcim nitup

czy moglibyśmy w tytule wątku dodać miejscowe plany zagospodarowania przestrzennego?  w sumie w nim chyba najlepiej byłoby o tym dyskutować 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2034415&page=5
np.:
* [Katowice] Urbanistyka i architektura miasta, mpzp*
lub
* [Katowice] Urbanistyka i architektura miasta, miejscowe plany zagospodarowania*
lub
* [Katowice] Urbanistyka i architektura miasta, planowanie przestrzenne*

?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^wybrałem środkową wersję :check:


----------



## Tomkisiel

Czy można wątek
*[Kadzimy sobie] Forumowicz roku 2019*
przyczepić gdzieś, żeby go nie szukać, co roku tak było, że nie trzeba było go szukać w czeluściach Klubowego Forum...


----------



## ps-man

Tomkisiel said:


> Czy można wątek
> *[Kadzimy sobie] Forumowicz roku 2019*
> przyczepić gdzieś, żeby go nie szukać, co roku tak było, że nie trzeba było go szukać w czeluściach Klubowego Forum...


:check:

Aczkolwiek...w tym roku nie za bardzo chcemy sobie kadzić.


----------



## ps-man

skejl said:


> 1. Przeniesienie do wątku: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419239 dziewięćdziesięciu dwóch postów


Chyba z wątku. :tongue2:

Posty zostawiam tam, gdzie są. Większość z nich cytuję w tym poście: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165769546&postcount=22

Niektóre bardziej pasowałyby do usunięcia, niż do przeniesienia.



> 2. Upewnienie się, że po tej zmianie post https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165724018 wciąż będzie pierwszym (okładkowym).


Nie będzie. :tongue2:



> 3. Usunięcie dubli, tj. postów:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165724922
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165725062
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165725110
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165725132
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165725162
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165725180
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165725226
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165725244
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165725776
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165730653
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165730920


A niech sobie zostaną. 



> Gość liczył, że z uwagi na liczbę postów będziecie chcieli jakoś to skryptować, więc opisał w sposób formalny.


To się przeliczył.


----------



## redoxygene

Gdyby dało radę, to poprosiłbym o info, z jakich przyczyn został usunięty mój dzisiejszy post z wątku [Statystyki] PKB i inne dane ekonomiczne - ten ze współzawodnictwem pracy, sekretarzami, aktywem i dr Iriną K. z Wszechwojewódzkiego Instytutu Ciotki Polki.

Nikogo tam nie obraziłem, a pokazałem dosadnie i bardzo kulturalnie pewne postawy oraz poziom dyskusji i argumentacji ostatnich kilku dni w wątku, po prostu przenosząc to, co się dzieje, w realia PRLu.


----------



## marcin.poznan

Off topic


redoxygene said:


> Gdyby dało radę, to poprosiłbym o info, z jakich przyczyn został usunięty mój dzisiejszy post z wątku [Statystyki] PKB i inne dane ekonomiczne


----------



## HarryMiller

W temacie o S12 zniknęło kilka dzisiejszych postów dotyczących budowy południowej obwodnicy Chełma. Mógłbym wiedzieć, dlaczego?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^A ile miały związku z S12?


----------



## HarryMiller

^^Infrastruktura uzupełniająca, więc związek jest.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^O tej infrastrukturze można dyskutować  tutaj


----------



## Exelcior

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=478904&page=1489 - do wywalenia sporo postów - nawalanka na HZ
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=122451&page=459 - nawalanka PIS vs PO w tramwajach podmiejskich


----------



## Din Sevenn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=165975448#post165975448
Proszę o jakąś reprymendę dla użytkownika Ya'Neck za odkopywanie tematu, który został wyjaśniony wcześniej i zakończony.


----------



## panAeL

vlad said:


> W mur schodów prowadzących do głównego wejścia do założenia wbudowano przed rocznicą "katastrofy" smoleńskiej ( chodzi mi o spiskową teorię lansowaną usilnie i bezczelnie przez pislamistów, że ten wypadek był jakimś wydumanym zamachem która to teoria była potrzebna i jak się okazało skuteczna w walce politycznej aby "wychować" sobie karny tzw. "lud smoleński" którą to zakompleksiony kurdupel z Żoliborza nie wahał się nikczemnie wykorzystywać pomimo tragedii która spotkała jego brata uke: ) pomnik ku czci jej ofiar. Tu przez wiele lat odbywały się tzw. "miesięcznice smoleńskie" lokalnych pislamistów a które po tym jak kaczuch z przyczyn politycznych ich "zabronił" skończyły się jak ręką odjął. Nadmienić wypada, że powstał bez jakiegokolwiek pozwolenia i konsultacji z konserwatorem zabytków ... chociaż z drugiej strony ten przykruchtowiec zaklepałby wszystko co mu kler pod nos podstawi - na szczęście tak sobie swoją niekompetencją i tumiwisizmem przez wiele lat sprawowania tej funkcji nagrabił ( ku sromocie i tak ogromnie doświadczonej przez wojnę cudem zachowanej starej zabudowy, że w końcu nawet same pisiory go wykopały na zbity pysk . Pomijając już fakt braku pozwolenia, a mając na względzie aspekt estetyczny - osobiście pomnik przypomina mi słynną rzeszowską "wielką c..ę). Obecny ksiundz i tak robi sobie co mu się żywnie podoba - jakąś dekade temu zaczął ( ofkors nie posiadając żadnego pozwolenia) wycinać wiekowe drzewa porastające wzgórze z drugiej strony ... bo obmyślił sobie księżulo zrobić tam parking. Dopiero po interwencji wzburzonych mieszkańców zaprzestano wycinki - oczywiście proboszczowi nawet jeden włosek z główki nie spadł[...]


Plus kilka innych postów utrzymanych w podobnym tonie. Sam wątek ciekawy, ale podobne kwiatki między rzeczowymi opisami nie powinny mieć miejsca.


----------



## Din Sevenn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443379&page=380
Od tego posta ciągnie się dyskusja o etyce zawodowej i wyborach moralnych, która prowadzi donikąd. Proszę o zrobienie porządku.


----------



## Tom68relo

Zalozylem temat Berlin Brandenburg BER Airport, gdzie na poczatek jest informacja o naborze statystow i ludzi do testowania systemow odpraw przed oddaniem.
Potem moze zostac na dalsze tematy dotyczace tego portu. 

Moja prosba, moze dopasujmy tytul w standartowym formacie, czyli [Europa] Berlin Brandenburg .......lub podobnie?
Link: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2241410

z gory dziekuje


----------



## johny.f

Można prosić o posprzątanie wątku o Locie? Ostatnie posty to idiotyczne, puste przerzucanie się hasełkami wiary widzącej wszystko jedynie w czarnych lub jedynie w białych barwach.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243657&page=794


----------



## el nino

Od wczoraj wisi na głównej: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2241720


----------



## bartek76

Coś się rozlało i zatruwa atmosferę, można poprosić o uprzątnięcie?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1931164&page=643


----------



## panAeL

Uwielbiam tę ciszę w księdze kiedy zgłoszę kogoś kto ewidentnie łamie regulamin ale nie jest pisowcem 

Minęły trzy dni. Nie dostałem żadnej odpowiedzi. Ponawiam wniosek:


> vlad said:
> 
> 
> 
> W mur schodów prowadzących do głównego wejścia do założenia wbudowano przed rocznicą "katastrofy" smoleńskiej ( chodzi mi o spiskową teorię lansowaną usilnie i bezczelnie przez pislamistów, że ten wypadek był jakimś wydumanym zamachem która to teoria była potrzebna i jak się okazało skuteczna w walce politycznej aby "wychować" sobie karny tzw. "lud smoleński" którą to zakompleksiony kurdupel z Żoliborza nie wahał się nikczemnie wykorzystywać pomimo tragedii która spotkała jego brata uke: ) pomnik ku czci jej ofiar. Tu przez wiele lat odbywały się tzw. "miesięcznice smoleńskie" lokalnych pislamistów a które po tym jak kaczuch z przyczyn politycznych ich "zabronił" skończyły się jak ręką odjął. Nadmienić wypada, że powstał bez jakiegokolwiek pozwolenia i konsultacji z konserwatorem zabytków ... chociaż z drugiej strony ten przykruchtowiec zaklepałby wszystko co mu kler pod nos podstawi - na szczęście tak sobie swoją niekompetencją i tumiwisizmem przez wiele lat sprawowania tej funkcji nagrabił ( ku sromocie i tak ogromnie doświadczonej przez wojnę cudem zachowanej starej zabudowy, że w końcu nawet same pisiory go wykopały na zbity pysk . Pomijając już fakt braku pozwolenia, a mając na względzie aspekt estetyczny - osobiście pomnik przypomina mi słynną rzeszowską "wielką c..ę). Obecny ksiundz i tak robi sobie co mu się żywnie podoba - jakąś dekade temu zaczął ( ofkors nie posiadając żadnego pozwolenia) wycinać wiekowe drzewa porastające wzgórze z drugiej strony ... bo obmyślił sobie księżulo zrobić tam parking. Dopiero po interwencji wzburzonych mieszkańców zaprzestano wycinki - oczywiście proboszczowi nawet jeden włosek z główki nie spadł[...]
> 
> 
> 
> Plus kilka innych postów utrzymanych w podobnym tonie. Sam wątek ciekawy, ale podobne kwiatki między rzeczowymi opisami nie powinny mieć miejsca.
Click to expand...


----------



## bartek76

bartek76 said:


> Coś się rozlało i zatruwa atmosferę, można poprosić o uprzątnięcie?
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1931164&page=643


Ponawiam prosbe, szambo wybija coraz bardziej, post zapalnik
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166055204&postcount=12855

Edit

Dziekuje za skuteczna usluge asenizacyjna


----------



## jutlandzki

^^ Czy to była dyskusja odnosnie wypowiedzi Farage'a? Bo widziałem ją wychodząc do pracy, właśnie chciałem skomentować, ze odnosnie nastawienia Dunczykow do UE to się zatrzymal w czasie jakies 5 lat temu a tu nagle nie mogę znaleźć i szukam po wątkach :nuts:

EDITk to nie bedę ryzykował nawrotu szamba i wracał do tematu


----------



## ps-man

^^
Tak, niemiłe rzeczy się po tym poście wydarzyły. Flejm usunięty.


----------



## piotr.k

Prośba o poprawienie "Łódź" w temacie:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2242206


----------



## adikk

Poproszę o wyczyszczenie ostatnich 6 stron offtopa.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2028033&page=24

Przy okazji czy wątki łódzkie są nadzorowane przez któregoś moda, ten offtop rośnie od 3 tygodni.


----------



## JGambolputty

Wątki łódzkie to bagno, nie dziwię się, że nikt tam nie sprząta, za to dziwię się, że ktokolwiek ma jeszcze siłę i ochotę patrzeć na n+1 wysokościowcowy/bezkolizyjny offtop i festiwal bólu dupy gdy chciał tylko pośledzić stan budowy.


----------



## Po prostu On

jutlandzki said:


> ^^ Czy to była dyskusja odnosnie wypowiedzi Farage'a? Bo widziałem ją wychodząc do pracy, właśnie chciałem skomentować, ze odnosnie nastawienia Dunczykow do UE to się zatrzymal w czasie jakies 5 lat temu a tu nagle nie mogę znaleźć i szukam po wątkach :nuts:
> 
> EDITk to nie bedę ryzykował nawrotu szamba i wracał do tematu





ps-man said:


> ^^
> Tak, niemiłe rzeczy się po tym poście wydarzyły. Flejm usunięty.


Właśnie zastanawiałem się który z moderatorów usunął mi mojego posta z Farejdżem. Fajnie, że się przyznałeś, że to Ty  
Mogę się właśnie zapytać dlaczego to zrobiłeś? To była moja opinia na temat wyjścia GB z Unii. Natomiast flejm i bagno zaczęli robić "miłujący pokój i konstytucje" inni forumowicze, między innymi skarżący bartek76 i jeszcze jeden dk..(coś tam coś tam) i powinni zostać za to co najmniej upomniani przez moda.


----------



## ps-man

^^
To była opinia o wszystkim, tylko nie o wyjściu Wielkiej Brytanii z UE. OT.


----------



## Po prostu On

Właśnie przed chwilką ktoś inny w PHP zamieścił tą wypowiedź brytyjskiego polityka+dodał swój jakiś tam komentarz. Czy jemu też usuniesz posta?


----------



## ps-man

^^
W PHP to chyba można? :dunno: Poza tym nie zajmuję się PHP.


----------



## adikk

JGambolputty said:


> Wątki łódzkie to bagno, nie dziwię się, że nikt tam nie sprząta, za to dziwię się, że ktokolwiek ma jeszcze siłę i ochotę patrzeć na n+1 wysokościowcowy/bezkolizyjny offtop i festiwal bólu dupy gdy chciał tylko pośledzić stan budowy.


Bagno jest, bo nikt nie sprząta. Jak jest przywolenie na rozwalanie KAŻDEGO wątku bezsensownym pieprzeniem o wysokości zabudowy, to takie są skutki.
Darel Yorker już dawno powinien zarobić briga, to może by się uspokoił. Jak widać normalne zwracanie mu uwagi nic nie daje.


----------



## dkzg

Po prostu On said:


> Natomiast flejm i bagno zaczęli robić "miłujący pokój i konstytucje" inni forumowicze, między innymi skarżący bartek76 i jeszcze jeden *dk..*(coś tam coś tam) i powinni zostać za to co najmniej upomniani przez moda.


*dkzg *- zapamiętaj ten nick


----------



## Darek Yoker

adikk said:


> już dawno powinien zarobić briga, to może by się uspokoił. Jak widać normalne zwracanie mu uwagi nic nie daje.


W dyskusjach na wspomniane przez Ciebie tematy brało udział pewnie z 20 osób więc racz sobie wraz z kolegą nie przypisywać praw o czym ma być dyskusja skoro z 20 osób było w dyskusje zaangażowanych to znaczy że ten temat ich interesował i chcieli o tym dyskutować - Ciebie to nie interesuje to nie pisałeś - to raz.
Dwa z mojej strony od dawna owa dyskusja trwa już we właściwym wątku więc sobie mną wskazówki nie wycieraj.


----------



## xkk

Może to Was zaskoczy, ale nie jestem zwolennikiem karania Darka Yokera (choć jemu samemu się tak wydaje) ani jego sprzymierzeńców. Niech sobie wierzą w co chcą pod warunkiem, że nie będą pisać o tym w każdym kolejnym wpisie i w każdym wątku. Istnieje dedykowany wątek "gdzie mogą stać wieżowce?", naprawdę nie widzę problemu by ta wesoła gromadka wyżywała się tam do woli.


----------



## marcin.poznan

adikk said:


> Poproszę o wyczyszczenie ostatnich 6 stron offtopa.
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2028033&page=24
> 
> Przy okazji czy wątki łódzkie są nadzorowane przez któregoś moda, ten offtop rośnie od 3 tygodni.


Wyczyszczone, a Łódź nie ma moda, niestety, więc pilnujcie się trochę gdzie o czym piszecie...


----------



## ps-man

marcin.poznan said:


> Wyczyszczone, a Łódź nie ma moda, niestety, więc pilnujcie się trochę gdzie o czym piszecie...


A właśnie... lodzer.m - co się z nim stało? :dunno:

PS: Trzymajcie się w tej Łodzi!


----------



## Eurotram

marcin.poznan said:


> Wyczyszczone, a Łódź nie ma moda, niestety, więc pilnujcie się trochę gdzie o czym piszecie...


:? Przepraszam że się wtrącę,ale OIDP to przy wprowadzaniu Dziubusia 625 (bo chyba on wprowadzał) wyraźnie pisał,że będzie czyścić w wątkach łódzkich.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

prośba o tag *katowice* dla tego wątku: 
*[Katowice] Nowa zajezdnia autobusowa PKM Katowice*


----------



## skunks

Proszę o skasowanie postów:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166149440&postcount=7801
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166152688&postcount=7804
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166155022&postcount=7813
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166155610&postcount=7814
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166156956&postcount=7815


----------



## Petr

Proszę o porządek i ogarnięcie spadochroniarzy: 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2019097&page=32


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Po prostu on na razie ma co drugi post skasowany za ciągłe polityczne wtręty, do tego spam. Na razie 7 dni.


----------



## rince1

Wątek LGBT został pomylony z wątkiem do narzekania na żydorczą gazetę:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166164934&postcount=7801


----------



## radko1994

^^
O mój ulubiony użytkownik wątku o LGBT powrócił.  Widzę, że teraz już nie ogląda filmów, ale czyta gazety.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

prośba o tag *katowice* do tego wątku:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2243960


----------



## Rafadan

Wątek bałkański podryfował w dziwne rejony.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000432&page=27


----------



## Zamaszysty

Proszę o sprzątanie w:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=166230058#post166230058

Kolega kole7 chyba celowo nakręca wojenkę i offtop dla samego robienia afery. Może i nie troll, ale blisko...


----------



## el nino

Ten delikwent to strasznie przypomina mi jakiegoś zbanowanego użytkownika. Tylko nie mogę sobie przypomnieć jego nicka.


----------



## Michał Ch.

kole7 aka arafat11, 111, 1111, bolo1111 itd. multikonto - ban.


----------



## Din Sevenn

A jednak Arafat...


----------



## dkzg

Bardzo proszę o połączenie wątków

[Teorie spiskowe] Psychopaci czy po prostu hobby
[Pseudonauka] Zabójcze GMO, autystyczne szczepionki, mądrości altmedu, homeopatia, kreacjonizm, Imperium Lechitów, teoria płaskiej/wklęsłej Ziemi... i inna "wiedza" alternatywna

Tematy w nich poruszane bardzo często się zazębiają.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

hehehehehe


----------



## Din Sevenn

Dodałbym jeszcze religie i kościoły.


----------



## Grvl

To nie jest jakieś multikonto przypadkiem (skąd nowy user wiedziałby o Arcytektonie)? + bolą oczy od liczby emotek w poście..
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1518174
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166331430&postcount=4422


----------



## MichalJ

^^
He, he.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1464046


----------



## Grvl

Możliwe. Choć ten nowy jeszcze nie ujawnił obsesji na punkcie wyburzania MDMu i odbudowywania Marszałkowskiej.


----------



## MichalJ

^^
Ale lajka widziałeś?


----------



## Grvl

O, nie zwróciłem na to uwagi. Dobrze trzeba mieć w głowie nawalone, żeby takiego lajka wstawić 

Swoją drogą, to fascynujące, że ludzie z multikontami zamiast siedzieć cicho i starać się nie rzucać w oczy, to zdają się krzyczeć "hej, to ja, mam multikonto. I co mi zrobicie, znowu zbanujecie?"


----------



## Lahcim nitup

wniosek o tag *katowice *dla tego wątku
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391647&page=3


----------



## Grvl

Lord_Parsifal się nie poddaje

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1521388
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166348900&postcount=9862



moeve said:


> Czemu tamte materiały usunięte? Dobre były
> zapisalem zdjecia tamtego uzytkownika, macie reupload


----------



## el nino

Grvl said:


> To nie jest jakieś multikonto przypadkiem (skąd nowy user wiedziałby o Arcytektonie)? + bolą oczy od liczby emotek w poście..
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1518174
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166331430&postcount=4422


On nie został już wczoraj zbanowany? Wydawało mi się, że wczoraj widziałem przy nim napis BANNED, a dzisiaj znowu żywy.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

tag *katowice* poproszę
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2245384


----------



## jaceq

Uprzejmie proszę o wykasowanie wszystkich wpisów nie związanych ściśle z tematem wątku: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235713&page=380
na ostatniej i kilku wcześniejszych stronach.


----------



## jaceq

proszę również o usunięcie całego off-topu dotyczącego tramwajów, przystanków itp w wątku o bramie miasta: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1602609&page=231


----------



## Din Sevenn

Proszę o przeniesienie OD TEGO POSTA do wątku mieszkaniowego

Chyba nie muszę też dodawać, by rozdać jakieś nagrody dla najeźdźców z Warowni obok?


----------



## Din Sevenn

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2119068

z [Bydgoszcz] Inwestycja w miejscu Torbyd
na [Bydgoszcz] Biurowiec Preludium i Apartamenty przy Chopina


----------



## PPrezess

To jak jest z tą polityką w awatarach? Takie można?


----------



## dkzg

A w nicku można mieć politykę? :nuts:


----------



## radko1994

Najbardziej ironiczne jest to, że awatar PPrezessa też można uznać za polityczny.


----------



## PPrezess

od kiedy ona jest politykiem? ^^^^^


----------



## PPrezess

dkzg said:


> A w nicku można mieć politykę? :nuts:


aa to dobre akurat, w pierwszej chwili nie skumałem.:lol:


----------



## Din Sevenn

PPrezess said:


> To jak jest z tą polityką w awatarach? Takie można?


A gdzie tu polityka? Po prostu pajac z głupią miną.


----------



## Grvl

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=292018&page=1011

Proszę o przeniesienie postów nr 20203-20206 do wątku o Przestrzeni publicznej ( https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=808428&page=1112 ), bo tam się toczy główna dyskusja na temat przebudowy al. JP2.


----------



## marzec

Prosz o zmiane w tytule wątku z Catavina na Cavatina 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2246428


----------



## jutlandzki

Wnoszę o przerzucenie fajnego ale słusznie wywołującego oburzenie OT lingwistycznego z watku o PKB i statystyce do jak najbardziej istniejacego watku językowego w Kulturze, tak coby parę naprawdę dobrych postów się nie zmarnowało a ludzie przypomnieli sobie o tym własciwym wątku.

Czyli dyskusja o nauce języków z poczatkiem w tym poście
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166427626&postcount=64605
do
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1210953

A potem jeszcze moje i zbieraja coroczne narzekanie na duński w imigranckim, wedle uznania od postu zbieraja
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166421680&postcount=43275
lub mojego
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166434554&postcount=43278
w zalezności gdzie doszło do OT, za które przepraszam (i czekam na obiecany pojazd od Gamle_abe po mięczakach co nie chca się hrrhrrr naumieć )


----------



## kalle_sg

Czy gesty obsceniczne sa dopuszczalne w awatarach? Jesli nie, to prosze o interwencje w tej sprawie.


----------



## skejl

Chyba są… :dunno:


----------



## Po prostu On

kalle_sg said:


> Czy gesty obsceniczne sa dopuszczalne w awatarach? Jesli nie, to prosze o interwencje w tej sprawie.


To jedynie piłka na palcu ale ok, jeżeli tak cię to piecze to zmienię dla poprawy twojej zdrowotności ^^


----------



## Buster90

skejl said:


> Chyba są… :dunno:


To już podrapać pod okiem się nie można w awatarze?
Faszyści.


----------



## dawid392

Mam takie pytanie.

Jakiś czas temu w wątku o LOT odbywała się dyskusja rzeczowa w której brałem udział. Dyskusja dotyczyła finansów LOT. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu po jakimś czasie wszystkie moje, jak i innych użytkowników rzeczowe posty zostały wykasowane przez moda *@ps-man* podobno za politykę, której właśnie w skasowanych postach nie było w ogóle. Podczas gdy posty osób które politykę prowadziły jakoś dziwnym trafem zostały.

Po co do tego wracam? Ano dlatego że teraz pojawił się wpis:



StaryOliwianin said:


> ^^
> 
> To oczywiste, że nie mamy mądrości osób na wyższych stanowiskach LOT-u. Ponieważ politycy obsadzili ich na tych stanowiskach, to nie ma żadnej wątpliwości, że są to najwyższej klasy specjaliści i wszystkie ich decyzje są bezbłędne. Przynajmniej te ostatnie, bo te poprzednie, sprzeczne z nimi zawsze można zrzucić na "poprzednią ekipę".


Jak widać jest to polityczny ściek nie wnoszący nic merytorycznego do tematu wątku. To co mnie jednak zbulwersowało na maksa to to, że niejaki mod @ps-man, który wcześniej kasował moje komentarze za mieszanie polityki (której tam nie było, co mogę udowodnić) teraz sam akceptuje wpisy jak powyżej i jeszcze promuje "lajkując" je. 

Postanowiłem więc w nieco ironiczny sposób zwrócić uwagę na polityczność wpisu i dlaczego ps-man zamiast skasować ten komentarz, jeszcze go lajkuje. Wiecie co się stało? Mój komentarz został skasowany zaraz po tym jak ledwo się pojawił.

Chciałem więc zwrócić uwage na skandaliczne zachowanie *ps-mana*, który promuje posty polityczne na forum jednocześnie wycinając posty rzeczowe dotyczące finansów LOT-u, uzasadniając przy tym że były one polityczne. Chciałem też zapytać kiedy polityczny wpis @StaregoOliwianina w końcu zostanie skasowany. Przecież podobno nie można poruszać polityki w wątku o Locie.

Mam nadzieję że znajdzie się jakiś mod który coś poradzi na to. Mam nadzieję że napisałem to w odpowiednim wątku.


----------



## ps-man

^^
Racz zapoznać się z całym postem:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165457936&postcount=17959


----------



## kryst

*[Polska] Kolej Dużych Prędkości [merytoryczny] *Może by otworzyć wątek kolei dużych prędkości, pojawia się coraz więcej materiałów, są konsultacje, jest propozycja (niekorzystna) zmiany przebiegu Y.. 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1193427&page=63


----------



## Darek Yoker

kryst said:


> *[Polska] Kolej Dużych Prędkości [merytoryczny] *Może by otworzyć wątek kolei dużych prędkości, pojawia się coraz więcej materiałów, są konsultacje, jest propozycja (niekorzystna) zmiany przebiegu Y..
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1193427&page=63


A co jest merytorycznego w owych konsultacjach ? 
Będziesz miał jeszcze jakieś 15 lat na zajecie się merytoryczne tematem dlatego w owym przypadku wyjątkowo wystarczy wątek HP.


----------



## truhl

Ponieważ epidemia coronavirusa jest w coraz mniejszym stopniu sprawą wewnętrzną Chin, proszę otwarcie nowego wątku tylko dla coronovisrusa covid-19 i 
o wydzielenie części dyskusji nie związanej bezpośrednio z tematem *Chiny Polityka, ekonomia i stosunki polsko-chińskie ("Dokąd zmierza Państwo Środka?") *: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1097041&page=189


----------



## Grvl

Chciałem podziękować modom i adminom, że nie dostałem wczoraj briga/bana, bo mnie szlag trafił ze względu na kwestię warszawskiej uchwały krajobrazowej.


Niemniej jednak swoich słów się nie wypieram.

pozdr


----------



## Lgefy

Proszę poprawić indeksowanie wątków związanych z Bydgoszczą. Do Dużej części nie ma normalnego dostępu. Swoją drogą to co stało się z forum to nowotwór.


----------



## PiotrGdz

Jak tu edytować posta?Bo wkleiłem 1 zdjęcie a wyszły 2 duże.W II przypadku zaznaczyłem mniejszą wersję fotki to wyszły też 2 tyle ,że pierwsza to miniaturka a druga ciut większa.








[LK 207] Toruń - Grudziądz - Malbork


Fajnie, że RK napisał o tym co się tu (nie) dzieje, chociaż nic nowego ani żadnych konkretów z tego artykułu się nie dowiadujemy.




www.skyscrapercity.com












[Polska] Dworce kolejowe


Małopolskie: Samorząd Chełmka odrestauruje miejscowy dworzec Chełmek odrestauruje miejscowy dworzec kolejowy i wybuduje przy nim parking. Samorząd wyłonił wykonawcę prac i podpisał z nim umowę – podał magistrat w Chełmku. Inwestycja ma kosztować 1,79 mln zł...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Czy avatar może być animowany?Bo w poprzedniej wersji forum taki posiadałem?I dlaczego został w nowej wersji przycięty❓


----------



## Sławek

Ktoś mi powie co to za forum?
Od 2006 roku jak tu jestem nie pamiętam bym takie forum widział:








Dział ekspercki


Proszę nie rozpowszechniać informacji z tego działu




www.skyscrapercity.com




a teraz po zmianie softu widzę.


----------



## szym'car

Bardzo fajnie, że powstał tryb nocny, ale czy da się jakoś usunąć tą belkę po prawej stronie, która znacząco zawęża treść?


----------



## SebaD86

^^
Tak, jak kupisz premium *HAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## noras

dramat...


----------



## Lgefy

Dramat to mało powiedziane rozdzielczość tez jest super. Zna ktoś podobne forum ? Z chęcią emigruje. Dobrze, że dodanie posta nie trwa już 30 sekund.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Proponuję dać sobie na wstrzymanie... O ile nic się nie zmieni na pewno znajdzie się ktoś na forum kto pomoże w napisaniu jakiś skryptów ułatwiających przeglądanie


----------



## Triglav

No i piękny, nieco oldschoolowy look forum poszedł w cholerę. Co to ma być?


----------



## untasz_napirisza

W nowej wersji glownie brakuje ramek, jest natłok liter a treść w ogóle nie jest wyszczególniona. Jakieś rachityczne paseczki to jednak za mało, wygląda to trochę jak komentarze pod blogami. Jak dojdą ramki (albo wszyscy zaczną pisać pogrubioną czcionką) to będzie lepiej.


----------



## skejl

Wnioskuję o założenie nowego wątku pn. *Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC* oraz zamknięcie starego wątku o tej nazwie (można dodać adnotację „stare forum” do tytułu, żeby uniknąć pomyłek). Stare skrypty przestały działać, więc nie ma co mieszać jednych z drugimi.


----------



## Polopiryn

skejl said:


> Wnioskuję o założenie nowego wątku pn. *Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC* oraz zamknięcie starego wątku o tej nazwie (można dodać adnotację „stare forum” do tytułu, żeby uniknąć pomyłek). Stare skrypty przestały działać, więc nie ma co mieszać jednych z drugimi.


Na chwilę obecną można było by to połączyć z pro tipami, jak sobie poprawić i ustawić forum by było lepiej. Bo faktycznie dla niektórych przekopywanie technicznego wątku, może trochę trwać.


----------



## demmat

Dodatkowo wnoszę o zamieszczenie w pierwszym poście tego wątku bardzo widocznego linka do FAQ. Tam jest odpowiedź na 90% pytań.


----------



## 625

skejl said:


> Wnioskuję o założenie nowego wątku pn. *Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC* oraz zamknięcie starego wątku o tej nazwie (można dodać adnotację „stare forum” do tytułu, żeby uniknąć pomyłek). Stare skrypty przestały działać, więc nie ma co mieszać jednych z drugimi.











Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC


Korzystanie z nowego interfejsu Forum Polskich Wieżowców dla wielu użytkowników okazało się mordęgą. Wkurzona społeczność przygotowała szereg dodatków, skryptów i styli, które ułatwiają życie forumowe i bez których wielu z nas nie wyobraża sobie uczestnictwa w dyskusjach. Niniejszy wątek...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Transhumanista

Kto wpadł na pomysł zrobienia tego co zrobiono z tym forum? 
Przecież to jest dramat, funkcjonalność zerowa.
Ja był bym za petycją do "kierownictwa" by była możliwość wrócenia, ten kto chce, do poprzedniej wersji.


----------



## nowy1212

Nie ma takiej opcji by część forum miała start wygląd, a część nowy. Tak jak jest już zostanie i jedynie co to mogą być dodane usunięte niektóre elementy forum i tyle


----------



## dziadeke1

Zwiększenie różnicy koloru między przeczytanym wątkiem a nie przeczytanym.


----------



## notdot

słabo wygląda że linki się sypią


----------



## aifeme

Nowy layout to totalna porażka, w obu trybach jest niedostatecznie czytelna. Poprzednia, prosta wersja była lepsza o lata świetlne.


----------



## notdot

no właśnie biała wersja jest za biała a czarna za czarna
potrzeba czegoś pośredniego


----------



## SQ5IRZ

aifeme said:


> lepsza o lata świetlne


BTW jak coś może być lepsze o jednostkę odległości?


----------



## aifeme

^^ Taka mowa potoczna, spotykana wszędzie. Wiem, co oznacza rok świetlny, ale jak chciałeś sobie zabłysnąć, to błyszcz


----------



## Lahcim nitup

prośba o dodanie tagu *katowice *do tego wątku 
*[Katowice] Pomniki, tablice pamiątkowe i rzeźby w mieście*


----------



## Zyzio

"nie mamy pańskiego tagu i co pan nam teraz zrobi?"


(po migracji nie ma tagów).


----------



## Lahcim nitup

^^ 😭


----------



## redoxygene

Zyzio said:


> "nie mamy pańskiego tagu i co pan nam teraz zrobi?"
> (po migracji nie ma tagów).


W zasadzie to są. Dziwne to jest, ale ja do SSC miałem 3 zakładki - do subskrybowanych, do tagu Radom i do tagu Kielce. O ile subskrybowane musiałem podmienić, to bez problemu nadal mi wyszukuje po tagach. Czyli one są, ale jakoś się ukryły. Proszszsz: Radom i Kielce. Podmieńcie sobie w adresie - działa, sprawdzałem różne.


----------



## SQ5IRZ

aifeme said:


> Taka mowa potoczna, spotykana wszędzie


Wszędzie to może nie, ale gdzieniegdzie tak. 


https://www.barca.pl/wywiady/48044/s_-roberto_-messi-jest-o-lata-swietlne-lepszy-od-ronaldo.html


----------



## bartek76

Panowie, ja tu z bardzo poważnym wnioskiem który wymaga pilnego rozpatrzenia i natychmiastowego działania, na tej liście najbardziej aktywnych forumowiczów nie ma Betona, nie może to być!!!!








Most messages







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Boro

To jest dramat. Autentyczny dramat, choć jest zaleta - będę mniej czasu spędzał przed kompem. Poważne forum o architekturze i inwestycjach, które ściągnęło do siebie wielu fachowców i interesujących ludzi, wygląda teraz jak komentarze na blogu. Myślę, że to początek końca fenomenu FPW. Nie chodzi tu o sentyment, po prostu stary wygląd był elegancki i pasujący do poważnego forum. Mieliśmy elegancki, niestarzejący się modernizm. Dostaliśmy pomo w bardzo słabym wydaniu.


----------



## bartek76

Boro said:


> To jest dramat. Autentyczny dramat, choć jest zaleta - będę mniej czasu spędzał przed kompem. Poważne forum o architekturze i inwestycjach, które ściągnęło do siebie wielu fachowców i interesujących ludzi, wygląda teraz jak komentarze na blogu. Myślę, że to początek końca fenomenu FPW. Nie chodzi tu o sentyment, po prostu stary wygląd był elegancki i pasujący do poważnego forum. Mieliśmy elegancki, niestarzejący się modernizm. Dostaliśmy pomo w bardzo słabym wydaniu.


Nie poddawaj się tak szybko, w tym wątku bad455 wykonuje kawał dobrej roboty z personalizacją wyglądu i warto się w to pobawić, jest już znacznie lepiej








Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC


Korzystanie z nowego interfejsu Forum Polskich Wieżowców dla wielu użytkowników okazało się mordęgą. Wkurzona społeczność przygotowała szereg dodatków, skryptów i styli, które ułatwiają życie forumowe i bez których wielu z nas nie wyobraża sobie uczestnictwa w dyskusjach. Niniejszy wątek...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Modzi, można ten wątek przypiąć?


----------



## skejl

Część użytkowników ma problem z zalogowaniem się na nowe forum i można spodziewać się, że zaczną zakładać nowe konta. Sam natknąłem się na kilku takich, ale z pewnością jest ich więcej. *Drodzy moderatorzy, miejcie to na uwadze i nie banujcie ich za multikonta*. Apeluję na wypadek, gdyby niektórym z Was umknął ten fakt, choć spodziewam się, że wszyscy zauważyliście.

A jeśli ktoś właśnie w takich okolicznościach założył nowe konto — usunięcie ciasteczek pomaga.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Proszę o przypięcie wątku:








[Bydgoszcz] Wątki bydgoskie i okołobydgoskie spoza...


Dzień dobry. W związku ze zmianami na Forum, które miały miejsce w Marcu 2020, przedstawiam listę wątków związanych mocniej lub luźniej z Bydgoszczą, a które są poza działem inwestycyjnym. Jako, że tagi przestały działać, zapraszam do zapoznania się z innymi działami Forum, jednak by ułatwić...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## tm101

Chcę złożyć skargę na cenzora działającego pod pseudonimem operacyjnym *talkinghead*
W wątku o Koronawirusie dowolnie usuwa posty niezgodne z własnymi, lewicowymi poglądami.
Dziękuję.


----------



## 625

tm101 said:


> Chcę złożyć skargę na cenzora działającego pod pseudonimem operacyjnym *talkinghead*
> W wątku o Koronawirusie dowolnie usuwa posty niezgodne z własnymi, lewicowymi poglądami.
> Dziękuję.


Możesz podać przykład takiego posta? Chętnie zobaczę, co piszesz.


----------



## tm101

Wydaje mi się, że nie mogę, bo są usunięte. Ale dziękuję za interwencję. Wystarczy przekazać temu użytkownikowi, by był mniej gorliwy.


----------



## 625

tm101 said:


> Wydaje mi się, że nie mogę, bo są usunięte. Ale dziękuję za interwencję. Wystarczy przekazać temu użytkownikowi, by był mniej gorliwy.


Przejrzałem te posty. Przekazuję Ci, abyś był mniej gorliwy w polityce.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Din Sevenn said:


> Proszę o przypięcie wątku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Bydgoszcz] Wątki bydgoskie i okołobydgoskie spoza...
> 
> 
> Dzień dobry. W związku ze zmianami na Forum, które miały miejsce w Marcu 2020, przedstawiam listę wątków związanych mocniej lub luźniej z Bydgoszczą, a które są poza działem inwestycyjnym. Jako, że tagi przestały działać, zapraszam do zapoznania się z innymi działami Forum, jednak by ułatwić...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Przypominam się, dziękuję.


----------



## Polopiryn

Można upomnieć użytkownika @PPERKA i przy okazji sprawdzić czy to nie multi konto PanPerka(Jakoś tak był ten nick?) Chociaż wątpię bo inne poglądy, ale... 
Polityka wszędzie, post pod postem, no tak jak wklejam. 

I przy okazji posprzątać wątek o LK14? 








[LK 14] Łódź - Tuplice


Dzisiaj kolejny spacer na osobności, ale z całą rodzinką. Parę zdjęć z nad Neru. Mimo zapowiedzi głównego wykonawcy, a zaprzestaniu robót, one trwają. Co widoczne będzie na poniższych zdjęciach. Można sobie porównać do moich zdjęć z zeszłego tygodnia. 1. Most na Nerem 2. 3. 4. A to już...




www.skyscrapercity.com







PPERKA said:


> Kto beknie za to, że ludziki z PKP PLK zachowują się jak osmarkana gównarzeria i myślą, że bawią się w małej, zaszczanej piaskownicy, a nie, że zajmują się strategicznymi elementami państwa ??? Kompletna paranoja !!!





PPERKA said:


> Ale ten prawnik mawia, a ogłoszone podstawy wskazują jednak na ten scenariusz, który zapisałem.





PPERKA said:


> Wolę się nie wypowiadać o tych "kokosowych" kontraktach. Jak widzę jaki jest poziom przygotowania tych kokosów, (a przepraszam, kto to czyni?) to nóż mi się w kieszeni otwiera!!! Prawda jest taka, że umowy winny być wykonywane. Pieniądze miały być wypłacone, to winny zostać przelane! Jakoś w inwestorze dostrzegam nitki czekistowskie!!!





PPERKA said:


> Dokładnie, budowa jak szła tak szła, ale szła, to nie to samo co A1 i Mostostal Polimex. Tam się cackano z koszmarnym wykonawcom. Tu widzę kompletnie coś odwrotnego. I pytam się kto siedzi w PKP PLK??? Sami protegowani obecnie "władających"???





adamxx85 said:


> @PPERKA, zachowujesz się jak zwykły troll, takim ludziom jak Ty zacni forumowicze zalecają pisanie na forum Onetu.





PPERKA said:


> A kto cię upoważnił do takich opinii??? Jeśli to tylko twoje zdanie, to jest opinia, którą wolno ci mieć. Ale może jesteś z takiego specjalnego sortu, który zawsze ma rację??? A to już gorzej, bo znaczy pycha przerosła twój rozum!


----------



## ps-man

Polopiryn said:


> Można upomnieć użytkownika @PPERKA i przy okazji sprawdzić czy to nie multi konto PanPerka(Jakoś tak był ten nick?) Chociaż wątpię bo inne poglądy, ale...
> Polityka wszędzie, post pod postem, no tak jak wklejam.
> 
> I przy okazji posprzątać wątek o LK14?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [LK 14] Łódź - Tuplice
> 
> 
> Dzisiaj kolejny spacer na osobności, ale z całą rodzinką. Parę zdjęć z nad Neru. Mimo zapowiedzi głównego wykonawcy, a zaprzestaniu robót, one trwają. Co widoczne będzie na poniższych zdjęciach. Można sobie porównać do moich zdjęć z zeszłego tygodnia. 1. Most na Nerem 2. 3. 4. A to już...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Raczej PanCerka2. Zbanowany. Wątek posprzątany.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Din Sevenn said:


> Przypominam się, dziękuję.


Drugi reminder. Proszę o przygwożdżenie, albo o wyjaśnienie dlaczego na przygwożdżenie nie zasługuje. Mam zacząć kogoś obrażać i wrzucać zwierzęcą pornografię, żeby ktoś zareagował? Czy w Polsce nie da się nic załatwić bez zadymy?


----------



## notdot

No to profesorze kiedy kryzys u nas?


----------



## radko1994

Czy mógłbym prosić kogoś z moderatorów, żeby posprzątał w tym wątku SkyscraperCity ? Od tej strony coś złego zaczęło się tam dziać. Dzięki.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Akurat SSC nie jest zbiegowiskiem debili, ale jakaś pochodna pewnego stanu rzeczy jest... Czołówka oprócz nas i BRA to głównie Latynosi i Włosi czyli najwięksi światowi krzykacze. A Polacy też słyną z tego, że dużo dyskutują i często są to dyskusje o niczym i niestety, widać to też na SSC; tam gdzie dwóch Polaków, tam trzy opinie, a wszystkie te mądre słowa sprowadzają się do czczego pierdololo, z którego nic konkretnego nie wynika. I nadal mamy 38 milionów trenerów piłkarskich, narciarskich, ministrów finansów no i last but not least architektów, urbanistów i speców od infrastruktury.
A ukrycie statystyk wątków HP nic nie daje - wymądrzanie się na tematy wszelakie jest w wątkach merytorycznych i tak wszechobecne.
Nie wiem, widocznie Polak, po stuleciach przymusowej mordy w kubeł musi sobie nadrobić zaległości w wypowiadaniu własnego zdania, nawet jeśli to strumień świadomości powodujący przeciążenie serwerów. Nie potępiam, mimo groźnego tonu całego tego posta. Właściwie to bardzo rozumiem, bo wolność słowa jest mi szczególnie bliska.
Pozdrawiam całe SSC.


----------



## victorek

Dlaczego za każdym razem gdy wrzucam jakieś DANE do jakiegoś wątku i pojawi się jakiś radykał polityczny, któremu siadają emocje i zacyzna spamować polityką, to zamiast usunąć spam polityczny, usuwacie też post z merytoryczną analizą i danymi?

Co to za cenzura na forum? Może ktoś mi wskazać powód usunięcia mojej analizy kosztowej lotów cargo Dreamlinerów vs Antonowy w wątku LOT?
Ci ciekawe, fejk niusy sobie normalnie całymi dniami potrafią wisieć, no ale rzetelna analiza pokazująca jak wygląda sytuacja tych lotów, jest usuwana od razu tylko dlatego bo jakiś radykał wszędzie wciska się z polityką?

To pytanie dla oficera nadzorującego


----------



## ps-man

victorek said:


> Dlaczego za każdym razem gdy wrzucam jakieś DANE do jakiegoś wątku i pojawi się jakiś radykał polityczny, któremu siadają emocje i zacyzna spamować polityką, to zamiast usunąć spam polityczny, usuwacie też post z merytoryczną analizą i danymi?


To Tobie najwyraźniej siadają emocje, skoro tak się uzewnętrzniasz.

Mrija w wątku LOT-u to offtop, więc usunąłem.


----------



## 625

victorek said:


> Dlaczego za każdym razem gdy wrzucam jakieś DANE do jakiegoś wątku i pojawi się jakiś radykał polityczny, któremu siadają emocje i zacyzna spamować polityką, to zamiast usunąć spam polityczny, usuwacie też post z merytoryczną analizą i danymi?


Mówisz o tych postach, za które masz "trolling, prowokacje, itd."?


----------



## victorek

Masz na mysli wymyslone powody by usprawiedliwiać cenzurę gdy prawda zbyt kolczasta? Śmiało, przytocz pełne cytaty tych złowieszczych postów. Jestem za pełną transparentnością i eksponowaniem wręcz.. Z mojej strony koniec tematu. Przykro mi, że na forum panuje cenzura, tak odnośnie emocji Tylko tyle 

P.S.
Przy okazji

Tutaj macie wątek wymagający faktycznego czyszczenia, z OFFTOPEM nie dotyczącym krajów skandynawskich, o politykowaniu polskim poza wątkiem dedykowanym, nie wspominając.








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





Pozdrawiam i życzę dobrej nocy.

Victorek

E: Jak ten Victorek śmie smieć... typowy Victorek.
Wątek o krajach skandynawskich.... Wcale nie offtop. Nic a nic (picrel). Najzabawniejsze, że ja się na tematy polityczne nie udzielam w ogóle. Szczegół. No ale asumpt Panie, A S U M P T.!

Natomiast jak wrzuciłem do wątku LOT kalkulacje kosztową dla Dreamlinerów porównując do Antonowa to pretekstem do usunięcia był "offtop" choć @625 się ulało o co chodzi. Wcale nie chodziło o to, że też jakiś radykał polityczny zaczął skakać z polityką więc po cichutku cały wątek w którym się zbłaźnił ( opowiadając androny) został usunięty a przy okazji posty merytoryczne no bo pewnie dały A S U M P T. Typowy Victorek. Znowu robi z siebie ofiarę Tudzież "Trolling i prowokacje". Jego wina, że niektórzy wszędzie widzą politykę i puszczają im emocje , jego bardzo wielka wina. .
Kasować mu posty, nie będzie nam tu A S U M P T Ó W robił.

Brakuje jeszcze bana (może niedługo się uda, pretekst się znajdzie, recydywa w końcu, asumpciarz, trol, prowokator i awanturnik w końcu), że śmiem korzystać z regulaminowej możliwości "odwołania się" czy zgłaszania i w ogóle wypowiadać się na jakikolwiek temat. To forum jest coraz bardziej karykaturalne.


----------



## ps-man

victorek said:


> Tutaj macie wątek wymagający faktycznego czyszczenia, z OFFTOPEM nie dotyczącym krajów skandynawskich, o politykowaniu polskim poza wątkiem dedykowanym, nie wspominając.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyscraperCity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę dobrej nocy.
> 
> Victorek


Typowy victorek: robi wrzutkę, niby to merytoryczną, ale o zabarwieniu politycznym lub dającą asumpt do politycznego OT. Następnie skarży się, że trzeba posprzątać wątek, bo polityka, Panie!


----------



## Exelcior

No ale banować Victora byłoby głupotą - wnosi sporo kolorytu. Nie jest trollem - ma wyraziste poglądy a wiadomo, że to się nie spodoba stałym bywalcom z "drugiej strony". Mniej zaciętości, więcej wyrozumiałości wszystkim życzę w majówkę


----------



## michael_siberia

Uwaga, jakiś spamer zakłada wątki w dziale drogowym: Infrastruktura drogowa


----------



## Exelcior

bv56fgg41 - dokładnie ten. Zbanować!


----------



## Luki_SL

michael_siberia said:


> Uwaga, jakiś spamer zakłada wątki w dziale drogowym: Infrastruktura drogowa


Spamer- recydywista- matematyk  Rozwiązałem jego problemy


----------



## Trishelle

Chyba taki język nie przystoi na takim forum. 








Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## victorek

Exelcior said:


> No ale banować Victora byłoby głupotą - wnosi sporo kolorytu. Nie jest trollem - ma wyraziste poglądy a wiadomo, że to się nie spodoba stałym bywalcom z "drugiej strony". Mniej zaciętości, więcej wyrozumiałości wszystkim życzę w majówkę


Nie ma żadnych stron bo ja nigdy żadnej strony nie przyjmuje i nie przyjmowałe. Moje posty dotyczą tylko danych, faktów czy statystyk. No ale owe dane nie pasują do jak sam wspomniałeś, konkretnej strony, więc tym gorzej dla danych.

Szkoda, że poprzedni post z tego wątku zniknał. Jak już nawet skargi na znikające posty znikają to nie mam pytań


----------



## Mariusz W.

Składam skargę na moderatora @ps-man.

W temacie „PRL i reszta świata” wyciął sporą część dyskusji.








PRL i reszta świata


Dzisiaj, mimo wszędobylskiego plastiku, jest znacznie lepiej. Jest lepiej pod względem zanieczyszczeń z przemysłu, bo ten przemysł po prostu zlikwidowano. Dane jednoznacznie wskazują, że zmniejszanie się zanieczyszczeń z przemysłu jest związane głównie z jego likwidacją.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Jasno stwierdził, że zrobił to tylko dlatego, iż nie podobało mu się co pisałem. O ile to przeczytał, bo sam się przyznał do przeczytania wyłącznie 10% dyskusji pod pretekstem nieczytelności dyskusji (sporo odniesień do bezpośrednich cytatów).
Z mojej strony dyskusja była rzeczowa, zawierała merytoryczne argumenty, nie zawierała niczego niedozwolonego.

Dodatkowo pogroził banem za „propagandę miłości do PRL-u” (cokolwiek to znaczy), co też jest sprzeczne zasadą neutralnego punktu widzenia przy moderacji.


----------



## dkzg

Piewca PRL-u ma problem z metodami jakie były w nim stosowane? Niemożliwe.


----------



## ps-man

Mariusz W. said:


> Składam skargę na moderatora @ps-man.
> 
> W temacie „PRL i reszta świata” wyciął sporą część dyskusji.


Raptem 2 posty. Tylko 2 posty, w tym jeden Twój. A miałem zamiar wyciąć całą stronę. Bełkot widziany z daleka bez czytania, nie prowadzący już do niczego, a wywołany brakiem umiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem, brakiem woli przeczytania ze zrozumieniem bądź głupim uporem z Twojej strony.



> Dodatkowo pogroził banem za „propagandę miłości do PRL-u” (cokolwiek to znaczy), co też jest sprzeczne zasadą neutralnego punktu widzenia przy moderacji.


PanCerkę2 pożegnaliśmy z tego powodu.


----------



## Mariusz W.

ps-man said:


> Raptem 2 posty. Tylko 2 posty, w tym jeden Twój.


3, w tym moje 2, dość kluczowe w dyskusji. Twoje tłumaczenie jest bardzo subiektywne.


ps-man said:


> PanCerkę2 pożegnaliśmy z tego powodu.


Nie znam przypadku i nie widzę zasadności stosowania tego wobec mnie.


----------



## ps-man

Mariusz W. said:


> 3, w tym moje 2, dość kluczowe w dyskusji. Twoje tłumaczenie jest bardzo subiektywne.


Zgadza się, trzeci mi się zgubił. 

Ale co ja widzę! Ktoś tu się zaczyna na rzekomy subiektywizm, stosowany przez samego siebie, obrażać? 

Obiektywnie (czy też subiektywnie - nieważne) rzecz biorąc, za dużo Twoich postów zostawiłem. Przy okazji poleciałyby posty innych użytkowników, wnoszące jeszcze jakiś powiew świeżości. Ale postanowiłem, jak postanowiłem. Doceniam wkład w dyskusję, ale chyba już w drążonym ostatnio temacie napisałeś już wszystko, co się dało i więcej nie trzeba, bo będziesz się tylko powtarzał.


----------



## yascoos

Mariusz W. said:


> Składam skargę na moderatora @ps-man.
> 
> W temacie „PRL i reszta świata” wyciął sporą część dyskusji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL i reszta świata
> 
> 
> Dzisiaj, mimo wszędobylskiego plastiku, jest znacznie lepiej. Jest lepiej pod względem zanieczyszczeń z przemysłu, bo ten przemysł po prostu zlikwidowano. Dane jednoznacznie wskazują, że zmniejszanie się zanieczyszczeń z przemysłu jest związane głównie z jego likwidacją.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasno stwierdził, że zrobił to tylko dlatego, iż nie podobało mu się co pisałem. O ile to przeczytał, bo sam się przyznał do przeczytania wyłącznie 10% dyskusji pod pretekstem nieczytelności dyskusji (sporo odniesień do bezpośrednich cytatów).
> Z mojej strony dyskusja była rzeczowa, zawierała merytoryczne argumenty, nie zawierała niczego niedozwolonego.
> 
> Dodatkowo pogroził banem za „propagandę miłości do PRL-u” (cokolwiek to znaczy), co też jest sprzeczne zasadą neutralnego punktu widzenia przy moderacji.


Kolejny kamyczek do ogródka tego pana, 'ps-mana". Ileż to już razy, skarżono się na jego działania. Widać wyraźnie, że funkcja moderatora mocno go przerasta albo zwyczjanie nie rozumie, na czym ona polega. Za to cenzorem jest znakomitym, choć to oczywiście, zależy od punktu widzenia. Fuj!


----------



## Mariusz W.

@ps-man
Dyskusja jest subietywna, bo na tym polega że każdy pisze swoje zdanie, ale moderacja powinna być obiektywna. 
Jakbyś nie zauważył, w ostatnim skasowanym poście zmierzałem do odstąpienia od dalszej dyskusji, samemu zauważając jej tworzącą się jałowość. Stąd też w ostatnim usuniętym wpisie już w ogóle nie odnosiłem się do cytatów mojego adwersarza.
Tymczasem kasując moje wpisy wprost napisałeś, że skasowałeś je bo Ci się nie podobało co pisałem – przynajmniej to 10% które w ogóle raczyłeś przeczytać. Uważam to za karygodne zachowanie jako moderatora. Moderator powinien przed usunięciem czytać dane treści i kasować je tylko wtedy, kiedy jest w nich coś niedozwolonego.

Podtrzymuję moją skargę i proszę osoby zwierzchnie o podjęcie sprawy.


----------



## ps-man

Mariusz W. said:


> Moderator powinien przed usunięciem czytać dane treści i kasować je tylko wtedy, kiedy jest w nich coś niedozwolonego.


Moderator, widząc kolejne posty skonstruowane np. z 20 pojedynczo cytowanych zdań z innego postu, nie musi ich czytać i może cały blok postów z tym bełkotem usunąć. To klasyczna "dyskusja" o tym "kto ma większego". Nie trzeba nawet jej czytać w całości. 

Tak czasem robię i tak robić będę, jeśli zaistnieje potrzeba - aż do ucywilizowania się dyskusji. 

A jeśli się coś nie podoba, są prywatne wiadomości, by kogoś "wyzwać" na solo i wyjaśnić sprawę między sobą. Uprzedzam, że jeśli ktoś zamierza nawrzucać w nich bez kontroli, też może liczyć się z brigiem, banem itp., gdy taka wiadomość zostanie będzie raportowana i trafi do moderacji.


----------



## Marynata

yascoos said:


> Kolejny kamyczek do ogródka tego pana, 'ps-mana". Ileż to już razy, skarżono się na jego działania. Widać wyraźnie, że funkcja moderatora mocno go przerasta albo zwyczjanie nie rozumie, na czym ona polega. Za to cenzorem jest znakomitym, choć to oczywiście, zależy od punktu widzenia. Fuj!


No właśnie ile razy? 
Ps-man to wyjątkowo zrównoważony moderator, ja pewnie po takim bezczelnym, kłamliwym i prowokacyjnym poście coś bym wysmażył.
Jeśli chcesz dołączyć do grona osób moderujących, powinieneś zdobyć wiedzę jaką posiada ps-man (wątki technologiczne). To na szczęście za wysokie progi dla ciebie.


----------



## ps-man

Marynata said:


> Ps-man to wyjątkowo zrównoważony moderator, ja pewnie po takim bezczelnym, kłamliwym i prowokacyjnym poście coś bym wysmażył.
> Jeśli chcesz dołączyć do grona osób moderujących, powinieneś zdobyć wiedzę jaką posiada ps-man (wątki technologiczne). To na szczęście za wysokie progi dla ciebie.


O nie, to (niemal) same nieprawdy!  Nie jestem np. inżynierem, więc żadnych skomplikowanych tematów się nie podejmuję!

Z racji (oby tymczasowej) beznadziejności przypadku urlopuję Mariusza W. na okres 2 tygodni. Aktualnie nie da się z nim pogadać, gdyż najwyraźniej w Jego mniemaniu wszyscy mówią nieprawdę, nie ma autorytetów (on same pewnie chce nim być dla siebie i reszty dyskutantów). Dyskusja z osobą, która zamienia ją w trollowanie, np. poprzez negację wszystkiego i elastyczną do granic absurdu argumentację na mniej wygodny dla tego dyskutanta temat, nie ma sensu.


----------



## notdot

prośba o skasowanie dokładnie tych postów, bo nic nie wnoszą do dyskusji
[Kraków] Unity Tower (102,5m) - U/C (35 200 m²)
[Kraków] Unity Tower (102,5m) - U/C (35 200 m²)
[Kraków] Unity Tower (102,5m) - U/C (35 200 m²)
[Kraków] Unity Tower (102,5m) - U/C (35 200 m²)


----------



## familok

Jakiś świeżak próbował swoich sił... Thread do skasowania


----------



## yascoos

Marynata said:


> No właśnie ile razy?
> Ps-man to wyjątkowo zrównoważony moderator, ja pewnie po takim bezczelnym, kłamliwym i prowokacyjnym poście coś bym wysmażył.
> Jeśli chcesz dołączyć do grona osób moderujących, powinieneś zdobyć wiedzę jaką posiada ps-man (wątki technologiczne). To na szczęście za wysokie progi dla ciebie.


Dwa razy osobiście miałem "przyjemność" zetknąć się z owym "zrównoważeniem". Pamiętam także kilka innych identycznych przypadków, a nie jestem jakimś forumowym maniakiem i nie śledzę kilkuset wątków. W każdym przypadku chodziło dokładnie o to samo, czyli kasowanie postów, które w żaden sposób nie naruszały regulaminu i ogólnie przyjętych zasad, za to były w nich wyrażane opinie, które stały w kontrze do najczęstszych wypowiedzi w danym wątku, a czasami do wypowiedzi samego ps-mana. Metoda zawsze taka sama, albo posty znikają pojedynczo bez słowa wyjaśnienia, albo w większej ilości i wtedy pada zazwyczaj jego chyba ulubione tłumaczenie czyli: "leci cały blok postów". Tyle tylko, że na ów blok postów, zazwyczaj przypada 100% postów, które się "zrównoważonemu" nie podobają i ze 2-3 inne, chyba dla niepoznaki. Przycisk "KASUJ" nie jest głównym narzędziem pracy moderatora. Moderator powinien bezstronnie kierować dyskusją, upominać użytkowników kiedy wykraczają poza ramy rzeczowej dyskusji, pilnować tematu, itp. Tymczasem @ps-man jest jak 'wielki tatko', który co jakiś czas wpada jak burza do pokoju dzieci i bez słowa wyjaśnienia niszczy im zabawki, bo jego zdaniem bawiły się za głośno.

Co do moich umiejętności i wiedzy zawodowej to nie czuję się niepewnie. 30 lat doświadczenia, głównie na stanowisku technologa. Moja branża to szeroko rozumiana aparatura przemysły chemicznego i pochodnych. Dobór, konstrukcja, wykonania, rozruch i eksploatacja. Wszelkie rury, zbiorniki, pompy, wentylatory, piece, suszarnie, projekty i rozruchy instalacji, itp. itd. Jeśli cie to interesuje to mogę zamienić kilka słów na ten temat. Zatem daruj sobie takie komentarzyki, o zbyt wysokich progach.


----------



## Hipolit

yascoos said:


> Dwa razy osobiście miałem "przyjemność" zetknąć się z owym "zrównoważeniem".


Nie wiem jak w innych wypadkach, ale w omawianym Ps-man po prostu zareagował na jawne wciskanie "dziecka do brzucha" przez @Mariusza W. i uprawianą przez niego komunistyczną propagandę.


----------



## yascoos

Hipolit said:


> Nie wiem jak w innych wypadkach, ale w omawianym Ps-man po prostu zareagował na jawne wciskanie "dziecka do brzucha" przez @Mariusza W. i uprawianą przez niego komunistyczną propagandę.


Zapewne było tak jak piszesz, nie analizowałem tego kontkretnego przypadku. Chciałem poprostu zwrócić uwagę na fakt, że skargi na działania ps-mana zdarzają się tutaj stosunkowo często i niemal zawsze dotyczą działań jakie opisałem, a które śmiało można nazwać cenzurą. Sam, z jego powodu wypisałem się z kilku wątków.


----------



## Eurotram

yascoos said:


> Zapewne było tak jak piszesz, nie analizowałem tego kontkretnego przypadku. Chciałem poprostu zwrócić uwagę na fakt, że skargi na działania ps-mana zdarzają się tutaj stosunkowo często i niemal zawsze dotyczą działań jakie opisałem, a które śmiało można nazwać cenzurą. Sam, z jego powodu wypisałem się z kilku wątków.


Przesadzasz,mogłeś na różnych forach trafić na znacznie gorszego moda (to znaczy mogło być gorzej,bo czasami na różnych forach bywa tak,że mod szuka pretekstu żeby walnąć bana nielubianemu przez siebie userowi; u PS-a akurat tego nie zauważyłem),natomiast trzeba zauważyć że PS i tak stosuje raczej miękkie (w porównaniu do niektórych innych) metody. Metody stosowane przez niego można określić raczej jako pasywną moderację (czyli wyciszanie konfliktu,nieraz przez zniknięcie postów, w kontraście do metody polegającej np. na prowokowaniu usera aż da modowi pretekst do zbanowania go).


----------



## ps-man

yascoos said:


> Dwa razy osobiście miałem "przyjemność" zetknąć się z owym "zrównoważeniem". Pamiętam także kilka innych identycznych przypadków, a nie jestem jakimś forumowym maniakiem i nie śledzę kilkuset wątków. W każdym przypadku chodziło dokładnie o to samo, czyli kasowanie postów, które w żaden sposób nie naruszały regulaminu i ogólnie przyjętych zasad, za to były w nich wyrażane opinie, które stały w kontrze do najczęstszych wypowiedzi w danym wątku, a czasami do wypowiedzi samego ps-mana. Metoda zawsze taka sama, albo posty znikają pojedynczo bez słowa wyjaśnienia, albo w większej ilości i wtedy pada zazwyczaj jego chyba ulubione tłumaczenie czyli: "leci cały blok postów". Tyle tylko, że na ów blok postów, zazwyczaj przypada 100% postów, które się "zrównoważonemu" nie podobają i ze 2-3 inne, chyba dla niepoznaki. Przycisk "KASUJ" nie jest głównym narzędziem pracy moderatora. Moderator powinien bezstronnie kierować dyskusją, upominać użytkowników kiedy wykraczają poza ramy rzeczowej dyskusji, pilnować tematu, itp. Tymczasem @ps-man jest jak 'wielki tatko', który co jakiś czas wpada jak burza do pokoju dzieci i bez słowa wyjaśnienia niszczy im zabawki, bo jego zdaniem bawiły się za głośno.


1. Posty znikają bez słowa w ilości większej niż sobie wyobrażacie i pewnie nikt tego nie zauważa, włącznie z większością autorów. Moderatorzy nie będą sobie zaprzątać głowy informowaniem o wszystkich pierdołach. Natomiast nowe forum posiada funkcję powiadamiania autora o przyczynach usunięcia, z której czasem, w uzasadnionych przypadkach, korzystam.
2. Bloki postów wciąż będą usuwane. Nie oznacza to, że nie są poddawane weryfikacji, jak to zdarzyło się w tym przypadku. A teraz, przy nowym forum, trzeba uważać na to tym bardziej, że moderatorzy nie mogą postów przywrócić. (A i omyłkowe usunięcie postów, a nawet tematów, też może się przytrafić.) Jeśli natomiast strona wątku jest zawalona postami najczęściej 2-3 userów, których pochłonęła do reszty dyskusja niezwiązana z tematem, z wykorzystaniem chamskich wyrażeń i bez oglądania się na innych userów, z pewnością będą usuwane. Zresztą dyskutanci z reguły wiedzą wszystko to, o czym pisali między soba, więc nic nie tracą. Również w przypadku, gdy 1.-2. post i 10...20. są o tym samym, zwykle nie ma nawet sensu zapoznawania się z treścią pomiędzy nimi, zwłaszcza gdy pochodzą od tych samych autorów. 
3. Jak sobie wyobrażasz konieczność weryfikacji wiadomości o 20 cytatach? Czy mam część treści zostawiać, a część usuwać i powtarzać te czynności w każdym kolejnym poście dyskusji, zawierającym np. odniesienie do usuniętego postu lub usuniętej treści? O nie! Nie jesteśmy zobligowani do zapoznawania się bezwzględnie z każdą głupotą i obrabianiem treści dosłownie w każdym poście, w którym jest może coś do "uratowania". Przy kilku postach to możliwe i czasem tak właśnie się robi, lecz są pewne granice. Warto też pamiętać, że post wprawdzie merytoryczny, ale odnoszący się do usuniętej treści, często pozostaje bez kontekstu i dla uczestników wątku może pozostać niezrozumiały. Jeżeli jeszcze można coś z niego "wydobyć", pozostawiam cytowanie bez wskazania autora, informuję o usuniętym cytacie lub usuwam cytat bez dalszej informacji, gdy post ma wciąż jakieś zaczepienie w dyskusji.
4. To, że ktoś uważa, że jego post jest arcymerytoryczny, najważniejszy, kluczowy w dyskusji itp. nie oznacza, że w istocie takim jest.


----------



## Marynata

yascoos said:


> Dwa razy osobiście miałem "przyjemność" zetknąć się z owym "zrównoważeniem" itd.


Skoroś taki orzeł to trzymaj się "szeroko rozumianej aparatury przemysłu chemicznego i pochodnych". Wystarczy.
Inne tematy sobie odpuść, ponieważ wszczynasz flejmy.
Ostatni (dwa dni temu) w wątku białoruskim. Nie przypominam sobie, aby dobry duch tego wątku @KaeS, kiedykolwiek wyskoczył z tekstem cyt. "Kto to kurwa jest?". Rzecz jasna po twoich "merytorycznych" wypowiedziach.
Bez odbioru.


----------



## yascoos

Marynata said:


> Skoroś taki orzeł to trzymaj się "szeroko rozumianej aparatury przemysłu chemicznego i pochodnych". Wystarczy.
> Inne tematy sobie odpuść, ponieważ wszczynasz flejmy.
> Ostatni (dwa dni temu) w wątku białoruskim. Nie przypominam sobie, aby dobry duch tego wątku @KaeS, kiedykolwiek wyskoczył z tekstem cyt. "Kto to kurwa jest?". Rzecz jasna po twoich "merytorycznych" wypowiedziach.
> Bez odbioru.


Nie pouczaj mnie proszę o tym co mam pisać, bo zwyczajnie nie jesteś na tym poziomie. Nie wiem co to są flejmy, ale jeśli ty jesteś fanem, przynajmniej części, twórczości panów KaeS i Boro to tym bardziej nie komentuj tego co piszę. Ja po prostu czasami nie wytrzymuję kiedy ktoś pisze bzdury albo zwyczajnie sieje propagandę. Dla mnie także koniec tematu.


----------



## Marynata

yascoos said:


> Nie pouczaj mnie proszę o tym co mam pisać, bo zwyczajnie nie jesteś na tym poziomie.


Już wspomniałem, że nie zamierzam więcej grzebać się w mule.
Ten poziom można ocenić w przywołanym wątku białoruskim.


----------



## Rafadan

Gdzie zniknął forumowy wątek o aborcji?


----------



## Michał Ch.

Przecież jest:









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ps-man

Fanntomas said:


> To tak raz jeszcze :
> 
> Dlaczego skasowano moje grzeczne pytanko skierowane do j*acekq*  - a obrażający mnie tekst wisiał tu parę dni ?
> 
> Liczę na twoją odpowiedz - i koniec tematu


@fantomas: Przedstawiam sekwencję wydarzeń.

1. Wraz z Hipolitem opowiadacie o tym, jak wasi dziadkowie dostawali emerytury z Francji. Ty twierdzisz, że emerytura była płacona w złotówka, Hipolit - o ile dobrze pamięta - częściowo we frankach. Wyjaśniacie ewentualne nieporozumienia.
2. jacekq zwraca Ci (zresztą Hipolitowi również) uwagę w zakresie kwestii językowych:


> Ale nazwy stopni pokrewieństwa nie wymagają pisania ich wielkimi literami. Oczywiście, można, gdy ma się do kogoś szczególny szacunek – ale wyjątkowo, a nie wszystkich jak leci. *Zresztą w tego typu wypowiedziach to jest gruba przesada, pachnie hipokryzją na wielką skalę, no i po prostu źle się to czyta, jak jest tak nawalone wersalikami.*


3. Krytykę częściowo przyjmujesz, choć tak naprawdę to nie. Zaczynacie trochę o tym dyskutować, niestety w niezbyt przyjemny sposób.
4. Następnie dyskusja wchodzi w nowy, wyższy stan gęstości. Dyskutujesz w bełkotliwy sposób już tylko sam ze sobą; w sumie sam siebie nazywasz hipokrytą, a następnie kłamcą, twierdząc, że jacekq tak się do Ciebie zwrócił.
5. W międzyczasie chwalisz się ile to browarów akurat wypijasz (?). Zamieszczasz (nie-)stosowne zdjęcia. Tylko co zdjęcia zgniecionych puszek robią w wątku o latach 80.? Zastanawiam się, czy ta okoliczność ma coś wspólnego z dyskusją samego ze sobą i samonakręcaniem się?
6. Również w międzyczasie pojawia się kilka innych postów różnej dziwnej treści, w tym odnoszące się do owych zdjęć.
7. Sprawa ucicha. Nikt już nie ma pretensji o cokolwiek. Mija kilka dni i wtem...
8. ...znowu zaczynasz dyskutować sam ze sobą, żądając wyjaśnienia od jackaq.
9. Widząc to, usuwam wszystkie posty sprzed kilku dni wysłane pod postem z pkt 2.
10. Zadajesz pytanie...


> To tak raz jeszcze :
> Dlaczego skasowano moje grzeczne pytanko skierowane do j*acekq*  - a obrażający mnie tekst wisiał tu parę dni ?
> Liczę na twoją odpowiedz - i koniec tematu


...więc Ci odpowiadam: zacząłeś obrażać siebie samego, więc miej pretensje do siebie.
A posty zostawiłem, gdyż wydawało mi się, że dyskusja wygasła, więc nie trzeba wszystkiego na siłę usuwać. Niestety, w wyniku Twojego odgrzebania tematu trzeba było usunąć.
11. Zawalasz kolejną stronę wątku pytaniami, pretensjami; odmawiasz skorzystania z księgi skarg i wniosków. (Posty właśnie usuwam.) Trudno zrozumieć o co Ci chodzi. Zresztą Twoje usunięte posty musiałem przeczytać kilka razy, aby zrozumieć o co w ogóle Ci chodzi. Przez moment byłem przekonany, że pomyliłeś osoby (wątki?) i pretensje kierujesz do niewłaściwego usera... 
12. Na koniec: proszę, panuj nad swoimi wypowiedziami w przyszłości. Zarówno pod względem treści oraz strony wizualnej.


----------



## notdot

spam








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## newsted

Czy mógłby ktoś poprosić kolegę 5etho o wywalenie filmu z sygnatury?


----------



## Buster90

Rafadan said:


> Gdzie zniknął forumowy wątek o aborcji?


Myślałeś, że go usunęli?


----------



## Fanntomas

ps-man said:


> Niczego nie cofnę i niczego nie będę pokazywać, tym bardziej na jeden dzień. Zresztą nie mam nawet takich możliwości: usuniętych postów nie mogę przywrócić.
> 
> Temat zakończony, kwestia rozwiązana; niepotrzebne posty zostały usunięte, nie będzie żadnych sankcji dla kogokolwiek (Ciebie również, a najbardziej na jakąś zasługujesz). Proszę o niezaśmiecanie księgi i powstrzymanie się od komentarzy w tej kwestii pod tym postem pod rygorem czasowego bana. Moja pobłażliwość też ma swoje granice.



Widocznie się mylę, ale wydaje mi się że nie raz padało pytanie za co dany delikwent dostał briga czy też bana, a któryś z modów czasami wkleił usunięty post. Ale skoro tak piszesz to muszę Ci uwierzyć.

Zgadzam się z Tobą że temat zakończony i nie ma co już dalej drążyć, wiadomo że tak czy siak mod zawsze będzie miał ostatnie słowo.
Nie zgadzam się natomiast z tym, aby pisanie w księdze we własnej sprawie ( napisałem dwa posty - ten jest trzeci i ostatni) nazywać zaśmiecaniem.
Oczywiście nie uznaję też zdecydowanej większości tego co tutaj o sobie przeczytałem, no ale cóż można na to poradzić - przyszło mi teraz do głowy takie powiedzenie o kopaniu się z koniem. Wiadomo że się nie wygra. 
Ale o Twojej pobłażliwość to przeczytałem z przyjemnością 

Trudno - czyń swoją powinność.


----------



## vipon1...

Tak było z Viponem, że prosił o bana 17 marca, a teraz prosi o odbanowanie


----------



## Eurotram

vipon1... said:


> View attachment 139624
> 
> Tak było z Viponem, że prosił o bana 17 marca, a teraz prosi o odbanowanie


Vipon,używaj może pierwszej osoby,bo robi się z tego taka komedia jak swego czasu z Lunią ,a Ty akurat nie masz nic za uszami żeby udawać że pytasz o kogoś innego niż Ty 
Każdy rozumie kwestie uzależnienia,modowie też (przecież spełnili Twoją prośbę).


----------



## Zyzio

on udaje że to nie on, żeby nie dostać bana za multikonto... uszanuj...


----------



## 625

I dlatego ma maile na różne nazwiska.


----------



## Exelcior

A teraz ban za multikonto


----------



## MajKeR_

No i po co to kasowanie postów w wątku covidowym? Normalnie podzieliłem się obserwacjami. Histeryzujące posty zostawiacie, a jak ktoś pisze, że nie wszystko jest takie, jakie panikarze sobie wymarzyli, to lecą.


----------



## notdot

ostatnio mi się wyświetliło info z newsami od administracji Release Notes
i było tam między innymi że walczą ze spamem
a dziś dwa nowe zgłoszenia poszły ode mnie (a ile inni zauważyli?)
więc szczerze wątpię że oni coś z tym robią


----------



## r9999

Wątek o CPK jest zamknięty [Polska] Centralny Port Lotniczy [off-topic = brig] , a tymczasem... Jest porozumienie między Polską a Wielką Brytanią dot. współpracy przy budowie CPK


----------



## Eurotram

Ja tym razem z wnioskiem (częściowo pod wpływem ostatnich postów w tym wątku): ponieważ system chyba nie do końca się dotarł,to może by tak *utworzyć jakiś zewnętrzny adres e-mail* żeby ci wszyscy,których system zablokował (czy tacy którzy z innych powodów nie mogą się skontaktować przez PM z moderatornią czy wreszcie wszyscy inni,którzy z jakichś powodów nie mogą skorzystać z systemu komunikacyjnego SSC dostępnego dla zalogowanych) mogli się skontaktować,coś przekazać albo przypomnieć o swoim istnieniu żeby ktoś (z modów) w ogóle wiedział,że komuś coś trzeba naprawić. Żeby np. taki Vipon nie musiał się przypominać przez zakładanie drugiego konta i cały drżeć czy go nie skasują za multikonto.


----------



## Zyzio

np. www.mailinator.com - tylko tam maile znikają po paru godzinach,
a czy moderatorzy mają extra czas na śledzenie tak "efemerycznych" maili?


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> Ja tym razem z wnioskiem (częściowo pod wpływem ostatnich postów w tym wątku): ponieważ system chyba nie do końca się dotarł,to może by tak *utworzyć jakiś zewnętrzny adres e-mail* żeby ci wszyscy,których system zablokował (czy tacy którzy z innych powodów nie mogą się skontaktować przez PM z moderatornią czy wreszcie wszyscy inni,którzy z jakichś powodów nie mogą skorzystać z systemu komunikacyjnego SSC dostępnego dla zalogowanych) mogli się skontaktować,coś przekazać albo przypomnieć o swoim istnieniu żeby ktoś (z modów) w ogóle wiedział,że komuś coś trzeba naprawić. Żeby np. taki Vipon nie musiał się przypominać przez zakładanie drugiego konta i cały drżeć czy go nie skasują za multikonto.


A ja mam wniosek, aby przed pisaniem wniosków, znaleźć taki guzik CONTACT.


----------



## michael_siberia

A ja nawet pokażę, gdzie on dokładnie jest.


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> A ja mam wniosek, aby przed pisaniem wniosków, znaleźć taki guzik CONTACT.


Chyba ten kontakt na alibi niezbyt skuteczny (być może równie skuteczny jak analogiczny na FB) skoro tylu jednak wybiera ryzykowną drogę przez Krainę Drugiego Konta. Naprawdę tak ciężko założyć maila dla szybszej,(bo krótszej) polskiej ścieżki? Aż tak się boicie,że skrzynka pęknie?


----------



## demoos

W sytuacji wyjatkowej przeciez za to nie banuja


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> Chyba ten kontakt na alibi niezbyt skuteczny (być może równie skuteczny jak analogiczny na FB) skoro tylu jednak wybiera ryzykowną drogę przez Krainę Drugiego Konta. Naprawdę tak ciężko założyć maila dla szybszej,(bo krótszej) polskiej ścieżki? Aż tak się boicie,że skrzynka pęknie?


To teraz zastanów się, ile zajmuje przekierowanie maila z polskiej skrzynki przez SSC do kanadyjskiego admina, który odbiera ten mail na dole. EOT.


----------



## MichalJ

Chyba raczej odwrotnie - ile czasu zajmie przekierowanie zgłoszenia wykonanego przez formularz 'contact' od kanadyjskiego admina do polskich moderatorów? I czy kanadyjski admin w ogóle takie zgłoszenia przekazuje?


----------



## 625

MichalJ said:


> Chyba raczej odwrotnie - ile czasu zajmie przekierowanie zgłoszenia wykonanego przez formularz 'contact' od kanadyjskiego admina do polskich moderatorów? I czy kanadyjski admin w ogóle takie zgłoszenia przekazuje?


Zanim będziesz kontynuował teoretyzowanie, spójrz proszę na historię problemu odbanowywania osób, które miały briga/bana podczas migracji forum.


----------



## MichalJ

Bardzo chętnie, ale przecież nie mam dostępu do zgłoszeń pisanych przez ten formularz, więc gdzie mogę "spojrzeć na historię"?


----------



## Eurotram

MichalJ said:


> Chyba raczej odwrotnie - ile czasu zajmie przekierowanie zgłoszenia wykonanego przez formularz 'contact' od kanadyjskiego admina do polskich moderatorów? I czy kanadyjski admin w ogóle takie zgłoszenia przekazuje?


I czy kanadyjski admin w ogóle musi się tym zajmować? Czy naprawdę na SSC musi być aż taka skrajna centralizacja? Przecież to recepta na paraliż; nie dziwię się w tej sytuacji,że niektórzy siedzący w lochach SSC wręcz znikają,bo w takim systemie łatwo ich "zgubić". Czyli jednak system (niestety) działa bardzo podobnie jak na FB


----------



## 625

tramwaj ma ciszę wyborczą do poniedziałku za avatar promujący Trzaskowskiego.


----------



## Grvl

Jak długo jeszcze ten użytkownik będze tolerowany?



urban_fly said:


> Widzę, że określona grupa oblezła to forum.
> Zabudujmy Plac Grzybowski wieżowcami bo to cluster wokół PKiNu i nie zważajmy na zabudowę historyczną, w tym na kościół Wszystkich Świętych, który to powinien pozostać głównym punktem malutkiego placu.
> Jednocześnie nie dopuśmy, by 140 metrowa wieża od strony metra zasłoniła pomnik ku czci Stalina, socrealistyczny tort, który na wieki miał miał górować nad miastem, jako symbol radzieckiej dominacji, także w kulturze i w architekturze.
> Nurtowało mnie dlaczego wieżowce stawia się w pewnych miejscach, a w innych nie ma szans na ich powstanie, mimo, że pasują, nikomu nie zabierają światła, dookoła nie ma niskiej i/lub historycznej zabudowy. Takie zwykłe 'niedasie Adasiu' nie wystarczało.
> *Radzieccy architekci chcieli, by Pałac Stalina był wyeksponowany, by był widoczny z bliska i z daleka, stąd decyzje o wyburzeniach okolicznych kamienic. A potomkowie (fizyczni i mentalni) budowniczych minionego ustroju pilnują do dziś, by w najbliższym sąsiedztwie PKiNu nie został zbudowany ani jeden budynek. Teraz już wiem dlaczego. Budujcie wieżowce, zasłaniajcie kościoły, zasłaniajcie ludziom światło dzienne, na wszystko przyzwolimy, ale wara wam od Pałacu Stalina. 140 metrowa wieża zatem nie powstanie. Wypadek przy pracy. Ktoś się zagalopował.*
> Dziękuję Koleżanki i Koledzy za wyjaśnienie.
> Podziękowanie szczere. Dzięki Wam lepiej rozumiem i lepiej ogarniam rzeczywistość w której żyję.


----------



## Spencer

^^
A to przypadkiem nie Arcytekton w odsłonie pierdyliard sto drugiej?


----------



## el nino

Tak to wygląda


----------



## bad455

Wnioskuję małe porządki w głównym polskim dziale:

odpięcie, zamknięcie i rozważenie usunięcia/archiwizacji przypiętego tematu O czym oni mówią, czyli skrypt podpowiadający znaki drogowe - skrypt nie działa na nowym forum
odpięcie, zamknięcie i rozważenie usunięcia/archiwizacji przypiętego tematu [WAŻNE] Skrypt poprawiający estetykę menu "Inwestycje w Polsce" - skrypt nie działa na nowym forum
odpięcie i rozważenie usunięcia/archiwizacji przypiętego tematu [Samouczek] Zakładanie polla - temat nieaktualny na nowym forum, wprowadza w błąd (teraz jest chyba dużo bardziej intuicyjnie, ale jeśli zajdzie taka potrzeba, to postaram się przygotować nowy samouczek)
rozważenie usunięcia/archiwizacji tematu [Samouczek] Wybór języka forum - temat nieaktualny na nowym forum, wprowadza w błąd


----------



## skejl

Skrypt ze znakami drogowymi trzeba po prostu dostosować do nowego forum. Szkoda pisać go całkiem od nowa, raczej nie trzeba będzie zmieniać bardzo wiele. Z tego co widzę, autor od jakiegoś czasu rzadko bywa na forum, zatem raczej tego nie zrobi. Może ja się tego podejmę, ale trudno mi określić kiedy. Zastrzegam przy tym, że nigdy z tego skryptu nie korzystałem, więc mogę po drodze zgubić jakieś szczegóły.

PS Jeszcze przypiąć [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC.


----------



## KrzychuEP

Proszę o usunięcie wpisu #49,534  : [Polska] 100 lat planowania w Polsce, czyli polski wkład...


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Usunięty.


----------



## Góral

Proszę o przeniesienie mojego posta [Skaywalk] Ścieżka w chmurach w Świeradowie-Zdroju 
Do: Forum Polskich Wieżowców > Śląsk > Wroclaw ew. Jelenia Góra i okolice


----------



## 625

Góral said:


> Proszę o przeniesienie mojego posta [Skaywalk] Ścieżka w chmurach w Świeradowie-Zdroju
> Do: Forum Polskich Wieżowców > Śląsk > Wroclaw ew. Jelenia Góra i okolice


Przecież Świeradów to nie Wrocław, a Jelenia Góra nie ma działu.


----------



## Marynata

Ale jest Jelenia Góra/Karkonosze/Inwestycje.
Wprawdzie Świeradów to Góry Izerskie, ale ze względu na bliskość, a w zasadzie kulturową jedność, inwestycje świeradowskie wkładałem do wspomnianego wątku.


----------



## skejl

Proszę o zmianę nazw wątków:

1. [LK 25/71] Skarżysko Kamienna - Ocice - Rzeszów w celu wyeliminowania błędu ortograficznego:



kruczek44 said:


> W tytule wątku jest błąd: Skarżysko-Kamienna piszemy z łącznikiem


Proponuję też rozważyć zastąpienie nazwy Ocice nazwą Tarnobrzeg (Tarnobrzeg to największa miejscowość po drodze, dawna wieś Ocice dzisiaj stanowi jego część; ale z drugiej strony stacja węzłowa nosi nazwę Ocice).

2. [Polska]Cudze chwalicie, swego nie znacie w celu wstawienia spacji po znaku „]”


----------



## Bastian.

Ja się chciałem zapytać czy ktoś dziś i jutro zajmuje się moderowaniem forum i jak długo będzie tolerowane politykowanie w hydeparku? Rozumiem że skoro PHP i polityczne śmieszkowanie zamknięte to jechać po PiSowcach można wszędzie i w każdej ilości?

Może po prostu zmieńcie ten banner na samej górze oraz nazwę forum na J...ć PiS zamiast się męczyć i w każdym wątku to pisać.

Skoro niektórych łapy i jęzory swędzą bo nie mogą przez dwa dni politykować to może moderatorzy im pomogą.

Nie można już choć 2 dni odpocząć od politycznych nawalanek na forum?


----------



## notdot

Bastian. said:


> Nie można już choć 2 dni odpocząć od politycznych nawalanek na forum?


popieram, niech te dwa dni będą odpoczynkiem


----------



## MichalJ

Sąsiad mnie katuje 3 razy na dobę mszą. Nie chcecie wiedzieć, co dziś było w kazaniu...


----------



## Buster90

Bastian. said:


> Może po prostu zmieńcie ten banner na samej górze oraz nazwę forum na J...ć PiS zamiast się męczyć i w każdym wątku to pisać.


A nie wystarczy


Code:


***** ***

?


----------



## Eurotram

Bastian. said:


> Ja się chciałem zapytać czy ktoś dziś i jutro zajmuje się moderowaniem forum i jak długo będzie tolerowane politykowanie w hydeparku? Rozumiem że skoro PHP i polityczne śmieszkowanie zamknięte to jechać po PiSowcach można wszędzie i w każdej ilości?
> 
> Może po prostu zmieńcie ten banner na samej górze oraz nazwę forum na J...ć PiS zamiast się męczyć i w każdym wątku to pisać.
> 
> Skoro niektórych łapy i jęzory swędzą bo nie mogą przez dwa dni politykować to może moderatorzy im pomogą.
> 
> Nie można już choć 2 dni odpocząć od politycznych nawalanek na forum?


Popieram wniosek Bastiana w kwestii ciszy wyborczej,natomiast stanowczo sprzeciwiam się propagowaniu parafilii na stronie głównej SSC.


----------



## Pogodynek

Piszę tu, bo nie pamiętam kto rządzi w PHP. Proszę o otwarcie wątku i przeniesienie dyskusji z "Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe". Od soboty to tam zrobił się PHP, co doprawdy nie ma sensu.


----------



## Wilku88

Nie rozumiem jak to jest, że polityczne tagi na wykopie działają, wszyscy tam dyskutują mrugając do siebie okiem i jest w porządku, ciszy nikt nie łamie. Natomiast tutaj na poważnym forum, gdzie siedzą dorośli, odpowiedzialni ludzie nie możemy sobie podyskutować unikając pewnych kluczowych zwrotów, chociażby przedyskutować sobie wpływ frekwencji na wynik. Moderacjo odwagi, wnoszę o otwarcie PHP.


----------



## notdot

Wilku88 said:


> Natomiast tutaj na poważnym forum, gdzie siedzą dorośli, odpowiedzialni ludzie


skąd wiesz, że tu sami dorośli, odpowiedzialni a na wykopie to akurat nie


----------



## redoxygene

^^ To taka bardziej forma, wiesz, żeby milej było, coś jak duża litera przy zaimkach osobowych "Ty", "Wy" nawet jak kogoś nie lubię. Tak coby siebie z jakiejś tam wspólnoty nie wyłączać. Ale tak, ja to mam głębiej niż płyciej, bo se siedzę w DE, co z rincem też mam w poważaniu, jest dorosły, ale wiele osób, w tym moich znajomych, pisze sobie tu swoje intymne czy mniej potrzebujące ujrzeć światło dzienne rzeczy, nie tylko na tematy polityczne, ale i o swoich firmach czy innych tego typu rzeczach. No i rzeczywistość jest trochę bardziej skomplikowana w zakresie siedzenia w DE - nie mam niemieckiego obywatelstwa, tylko polskie.
To coś jak na filmie np. z zombie - jeden pochojrakuje, a reszta zagryziona. Dlatego też i tak, nas.


----------



## rince1

Być może będzie to dla ciebie nowość, ale uważne śledzenie tego, co się tu pisze, sugeruje dość wyraźnie że gości zarówno z trzyliterówek szeroko pojętych, jak i z internetowych bojówek Matki Partii, mamy tu na forum już od dłuższego czasu. Te wszystkie dane o których piszesz mają istotną szansę bycia zebranymi i wykorzystanymi przeciwko autorowi. Ale nie dlatego że ktoś w poście obok niepochlebnie się wyrazi o Szanownym Panu Ministrze Sprawiedliwości i Prokuratorze Generalnym, tylko dlatego że sam autor coś zrobi nie po myśli. Etap uważania żeby na siebie nie ściągnąć uwagi mamy za sobą od dawna, uwaga jest ściągnięta i z tego miejsca pragnę pozdrowić szanownych czytelników, choć jednak domyślam się że to raczej algorytmy niż że ktoś siedzi przed monitorem i czyta posty.

Natomiast.


----------



## k%

rince1 said:


> Być może będzie to dla ciebie nowość, ale uważne śledzenie tego, co się tu pisze, sugeruje dość wyraźnie że gości zarówno z trzyliterówek szeroko pojętych, jak i z internetowych bojówek Matki Partii, mamy tu na forum już od dłuższego czasu...Etap uważania żeby na siebie nie ściągnąć uwagi mamy za sobą od dawna, uwaga jest ściągnięta i z tego miejsca pragnę pozdrowić szanownych czytelników, choć jednak domyślam się że to raczej algorytmy niż że ktoś siedzi przed monitorem i czyta posty.


juz za mojej kariery moderatorskiej to byl fakt i to przed rzadami PiSu, dlatego tak mnie smiesza Ci wszyscy co ze strachu nagle chca autocenzure wprowadzac :lol:

wielu z nas tez bylo rozkminianych na innych stronach

takze jak sie ktos teraz obudzil i sie boi to byku za pozno :lol:


----------



## ps-man

Z..., Ty k... j..., przestań mi k... forum prześladować.


----------



## Eurotram

k% said:


> juz za mojej kariery moderatorskiej to byl fakt i to przed rzadami PiSu, dlatego tak mnie smiesza Ci wszyscy co ze strachu nagle chca autocenzure wprowadzac :lol:
> 
> *wielu z nas tez bylo rozkminianych na innych stronach*
> 
> takze jak sie ktos teraz obudzil i sie boi to byku za pozno :lol:


Z ciekawości: na jakich? Bo może i mnie już teczkę założyli,że wzywam do ukatrupienia  władzy ludowej  legalnie (rzekomo) wybranych władz Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej? 
Tak na serio,to jeszcze chyba wuja mogą w tej kwestii zrobić. Jeszcze...


----------



## bartek76

rince1 said:


> Być może będzie to dla ciebie nowość, ale uważne śledzenie tego, co się tu pisze, sugeruje dość wyraźnie że gości zarówno z trzyliterówek szeroko pojętych, jak i z internetowych bojówek Matki Partii, mamy tu na forum już od dłuższego czasu.


Są też goście za wschodniej granicy z ichnich bojówek internetowych, daleko nie trzeba szukać ot zdziś









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## elot360

Eurotram said:


> Bo może i mnie już teczkę założyli


Ty swoją teczkę już masz, na fotogalerii transportowej


----------



## Eurotram

elot360 said:


> Ty swoją teczkę już masz, na fotogalerii transportowej


Bujasz! Dawaj linka!


----------



## elot360

Proszę!









Edit: Dobra, pomyliłem użytkowników XD


----------



## Eurotram

elot360 said:


> Proszę!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Dobra, pomyliłem użytkowników XD


 A idź Ty w... smaka mi tylko narobiłeś


----------



## noclab

Wątek białoruski prosi o podczyszczenie.


----------



## Tetragrammaton

Gdzie jest wątek z miejskimi stowarzyszeniami i fundacjami, a jeśli nie ma, gdzie można napisać post o tworzeniu nowego stowarzyszenia i zaproszeniu osób z forum do współdziałania?


----------



## tramwaj

Tetragrammaton said:


> Gdzie jest wątek z miejskimi stowarzyszeniami i fundacjami, a jeśli nie ma, gdzie można napisać post o tworzeniu nowego stowarzyszenia i zaproszeniu osób z forum do współdziałania?


Tutaj.


----------



## mlodyy1985

W związku z tym, że zbliżamy się do nowego budżetu unijnego na lata 2021-27( z wydatkowaniem środków nawet do 2030) prośba o założenie nowego wątku, żeby informacje nie mieszały się. Analogicznie wydzielono w sprawie programu drogowego. 

[Polska] Inwestycje kolejowe w perspektywie 2021-27

Można przekleić m.in. to. później przekleję inne posty nadające się 









[Polska] Inwestycje kolejowe w perspektywie 2014-2020...


PKP Polskie Linie Kolejowe przygotowują się do nowej perspektywy finansowej i wraz z jej rozpoczęciem będą miały przygotowane projekty inwestycyjne o wartości przekraczającej 40 mld zł - poinformował prezes PKP PLK Ireneusz Merchel. "Już od dwóch lat rozpoczęliśmy przygotowania do nowej...




www.skyscrapercity.com












[Polska] Inwestycje kolejowe w perspektywie 2014-2020...


1) Obwodnica towarowa Poznania 2) dwa projekty na E75 (Czyżew-Białystok etap II, Białystok-Suwałki-Trakiszki) 3) E20, LCS Terespol




www.skyscrapercity.com













[Polska] Inwestycje kolejowe w perspektywie 2014-2020...


1) Obwodnica towarowa Poznania 2) dwa projekty na E75 (Czyżew-Białystok etap II, Białystok-Suwałki-Trakiszki) 3) E20, LCS Terespol




www.skyscrapercity.com













[Polska] Inwestycje kolejowe w perspektywie 2014-2020...


^^Nie ma aż tylu projektów gotowych do realizacji? Ale kilka jest już przygotowanych np. LK143 bo nie musi być pełna kwota a w miarę co roku by dochodziły nowe na jakiejś 10 mld zł. BTW Żeby nie było różowo, nie chodzi o samo wydawanie kasy, ale i korzyści z tego płynące: Pięć minut szybciej...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zyzio

^^ zrób to sam... nie masz praw do zakładania wątków??


----------



## Michał Ch.

mlodyy1985 said:


> W związku z tym, że zbliżamy się do nowego budżetu unijnego na lata 2021-27( z wydatkowaniem środków nawet do 2030) prośba o założenie nowego wątku, żeby informacje nie mieszały się. Analogicznie wydzielono w sprawie programu drogowego.
> 
> [Polska] Inwestycje kolejowe w perspektywie 2021-27


Ogólnie nie ta księga.


----------



## Konrad.

Bardzo bym prosił moderatorów o wyczyszczenie tematu o sytuacji na Białorusi z wszelkich dywagacji na temat upadku Rosji, aneksji obwodu Kaliningradzkiego itp:









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





(ostatnie dwie strony) 

Raz, że to totalnie nie na temat, dwa że zwyczajnie nie wypada o takich wizjach mówić...


----------



## Redzio

Czemu wątek o CPK jest zamknięty od wielu miesięcy? Wątku o części kolejowej nie ma chyba wcale. Ruszają właśnie przetargi na dokładne opracowanie korytarze dla pierwszych linii kolejowych, projekt jest już znacznie dalej posunięty żeby go ignorować na forum i zwyczajnie zamykać.


----------



## Polopiryn

Bo to jeden z specyficznych wątków, który trzeba profilaktycznie zamykać raz na jakiś czas. ^^


----------



## el nino

W sensie co tydzień na rok? :troll:


----------



## sudione

Redzio said:


> Czemu wątek o CPK jest zamknięty od wielu miesięcy? Wątku o części kolejowej nie ma chyba wcale. Ruszają właśnie przetargi na dokładne opracowanie korytarze dla pierwszych linii kolejowych, projekt jest już znacznie dalej posunięty żeby go ignorować na forum i zwyczajnie zamykać.


Ja dwa razy zakładałem wątek CPK poświęcony tylko komponentowi kolejowemu i dwa razy został usunięty bez żadnego komentarza., czy wytłumaczenia dlaczego. Najgorsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że wiele informacji rozmywa się po całym forum i każdy pisze informacje o CPK w innym wątku.


----------



## Redzio

Dokładnie, nikt z moderacji nawet nie raczył odpowiedzieć. Za to projekt AOW która jest równie odległą sprawą ma swój wątek i żyje świetnie. CPK ma sens lub nie, powstanie lub nie, jest tak czy siak największą inwestycją w kraju i blokowanie wątku jest kuriozalne.

Jeśli jest obawa offtopu to należy po prostu założyć wątek merytoryczny i hp.


----------



## Maciek2207

Nie wiem czy było, ale jak można to naprawić? I usunąć te obrazki...








Linki do phototrans.pl tak działają? Lepiej wstawiać sam link bez bezpośredniego zdjęcia?


----------



## ps-man

^^
Ano, tak działają, bo pewnemu człowieczkowi z TWB Ikarusa obrazili.


----------



## skejl

Ale nie możecie dać serwera na czarną listę czy coś? Napisać do VS, żeby skryptem wszystkie linki podmienili? Wiem, że komunikacja z Kanadą łatwa nie jest, ale zaniechanie tego jest nie fair wobec Exelciora.


----------



## Exelcior

Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem - "bul" pewnej części ciała. Sam miałem taki kolor na bramie garażowej drewnianej i szybko go zmieniliśmy, bo nie dość że farba odłaziła płatami to jeszcze kolor się jednoznacznie kojarzył 
Poza tym nie oszukujmy się - Ikarus jako zabytek, ok. Ikarus jako KKZ za pociąg - niekoniecznie. Za chamówkę nawet placka przeprosiłem (usunięto) i jeszcze raz przepraszam (nie chciałem go urazić) ale ... powinien zrozumieć też, że wysokopodłogowy tabor zamiast pociągu po całodziennej podróży z walizkami + dla pasażera niepełnosprawnego to ostatnie czego chcą pasażerowie. Tyle słów z mojej strony


----------



## Grvl

Niesamowite, że ta gównoburza o Ikarusa kręci się już tyle miesięcy


----------



## skejl

Exelcior said:


> Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem - "bul" pewnej części ciała. Sam miałem taki kolor na bramie garażowej drewnianej i szybko go zmieniliśmy, bo nie dość że farba odłaziła płatami to jeszcze kolor się jednoznacznie kojarzył
> Poza tym nie oszukujmy się - Ikarus jako zabytek, ok. Ikarus jako KKZ za pociąg - niekoniecznie. Za chamówkę nawet placka przeprosiłem (usunięto) i jeszcze raz przepraszam (nie chciałem go urazić) ale ... powinien zrozumieć też, że wysokopodłogowy tabor zamiast pociągu po całodziennej podróży z walizkami + dla pasażera niepełnosprawnego to ostatnie czego chcą pasażerowie. Tyle słów z mojej strony


No rozumiem, ale takie rzeczy trzeba blokować. Chociażby po to, żeby nie stwarzać wrażenia, że taka zemsta jest skuteczna (według kryteriów mszczącego się).


----------



## Eurotram

skejl said:


> Ale nie możecie dać serwera na czarną listę czy coś? Napisać do VS, żeby skryptem wszystkie linki podmienili? Wiem, że komunikacja z Kanadą łatwa nie jest, *ale zaniechanie tego jest nie fair wobec Exelciora.*


Wiesz co,tak po prawdzie, to Exelcior całkiem mocno na to pracował


----------



## Iwan

Post Exelciora neutralny nie byl. User specjalnej troski.
Tomek mogl sie wkurzyc, a ze ma mozliwosci i umiejetnosci, to sie odwdzieczyl.


----------



## skejl

„Odwdzięczył się”? Gość swoim działaniem zaburzył funkcjonowanie istotnej części forum. Tutaj nie ma czego bronić, umniejszać, że niby po prostu ma „możliwości i umiejętności”. Słusznie dostał za to bana, ale pasowałoby jeszcze to posprzątać.


----------



## chauffeur

Iwan said:


> ma mozliwosci i umiejetnosci


Takie to i "umiejętności"..


----------



## ps-man

skejl said:


> „Odwdzięczył się”? Gość swoim działaniem zaburzył funkcjonowanie istotnej części forum. Tutaj nie ma czego bronić, umniejszać, że niby po prostu ma „możliwości i umiejętności”. Słusznie dostał za to bana, ale pasowałoby jeszcze to posprzątać.


Co zrobisz? Nic nie zrobisz, to podmiot obcy. Proponuję kierowanie uwag do administratorów TWB, że takie działanie jest skandaliczne i nie licuje powadze phototransu. W sumie wyświetlanie takich treści tylko dyskredytuje TWB i jego administratorów.


----------



## Iwan

skejl said:


> „Odwdzięczył się”? Gość swoim działaniem zaburzył funkcjonowanie istotnej części forum. Tutaj nie ma czego bronić, umniejszać, że niby po prostu ma „możliwości i umiejętności”. Słusznie dostał za to bana, ale pasowałoby jeszcze to posprzątać.


Kazdy ma prawo do swojej oceny. Akcja byla sprowokowana przez Exelciora.


----------



## chauffeur

Iwan said:


> Kazdy ma prawo do swojej oceny.


No właśnie, i Exelcior skorzystał z tego prawa. A reakcję placka13 uznać można nie tyle za przesadzoną, co zwyczajnie dziecinną.


----------



## Iwan

Mogl te swoje opinie wyrazic w cywilizowany sposob, to sprawy by nie bylo.


----------



## JGambolputty

A po co cokolwiek robić? Niech Phototrans i jego admini/userzy sobie wystawiają taką laurkę jak chcą. Każdy z olejem w głowie widzi, co tu jest cywilizowane a co żałosne.


----------



## skejl

ps-man said:


> Co zrobisz? Nic nie zrobisz, to podmiot obcy. Proponuję kierowanie uwag do administratorów TWB, że takie działanie jest skandaliczne i nie licuje powadze phototransu. W sumie wyświetlanie takich treści tylko dyskredytuje TWB i jego administratorów.


Miałem na myśli wrzucenie ich na czarną listę adresów, z których obrazki nie są akceptowane albo coś w ten deseń.


----------



## ps-man

Iwan said:


> Mogl te swoje opinie wyrazic w cywilizowany sposob, to sprawy by nie bylo.


To reakcja na posty Excelciora nie była cywilizowana. Posty Excelciora nikomu i niczemu nie urągają, a że ktoś ma w związku z nimi jakieś problemy (najwyraźniej natury egzystencjalnej)... To jego problem.


----------



## MichalJ

Ale dobrze by było, żeby ktoś ze 'staffu' zgłosił ten hosting do czarnej listy. Precedensy są, linki się wtedy zamieniają na gwiazdki i obrazka nie widać.


----------



## mlodyy1985

Mozecie temu nowemu koledze na forum napisac,zeby nie dublowal postow a czytal kilka wczesniej bo większość jego postów to powtorki:









[Wrocław] Parkowanie


Przecież widać, że to nie jest zwykły użytkownik forum śledzący dyskusje, tylko pewnie stażysta z investmap, mający wklejać linki rzeczonego portalu na scc




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Eurotram

ps-man said:


> To reakcja na posty Excelciora nie była cywilizowana. Posty Excelciora nikomu i niczemu nie urągają, a że ktoś ma w związku z nimi jakieś problemy (najwyraźniej natury egzystencjalnej)... To jego problem.


PS, tutaj akurat (wiem, to sytuacja rzadka jak śnieg w lipcu) zgodzę się z Iwanem. Może nie będę do końca obiektywny ze względu na główny temat moich zainteresowań, ale mam mieszane uczucia względem planów pójścia na totalną wojnę z największym i raczej najważniejszym polskim portalem fototransportowym, tym bardziej że zadymę sprowokował nasz user (i to abstrahując nawet od specyficznego charakteru T.Sz.).


----------



## skejl

Ale jaką znowu wojnę? To oni nas zablokowali, nie my ich i raczej nikt tutaj nie zamierza z tego względu wytaczać armat. Chodzi o wywalenie osobliwego… _placeholdera_, tak to nazwijmy.


----------



## mkm101

Wniosek do adminów/moderatorów:

Z racji off-topu wnioskuję o przeniesienie postów








[S2/79] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy


Koledzy znawcy technologii. Może to pytanie jest off topic ale zadaje je w tym wątku po mam wrażenie, że specjalistów tu najwięcej :) Jakiś czas temu jechałem po nowiutkiej A2 Konik-Mińsk Maz. Trochę dudniło na poprzecznych dylatacjach... wczoraj jechałem S17 na Lubelska-Lublin i tam mimo...




www.skyscrapercity.com












[S2/79] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy


Koledzy znawcy technologii. Może to pytanie jest off topic ale zadaje je w tym wątku po mam wrażenie, że specjalistów tu najwięcej :) Jakiś czas temu jechałem po nowiutkiej A2 Konik-Mińsk Maz. Trochę dudniło na poprzecznych dylatacjach... wczoraj jechałem S17 na Lubelska-Lublin i tam mimo...




www.skyscrapercity.com












[S2/79] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy


Nie kojarzę by było. Przesunięcie środków klepnięte: Czyli w tym roku nie zaczną nawet ? :P




www.skyscrapercity.com





z wątku POW - [S2] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy (Puławska - Lubelska...
do wątku Wwa Nowe linie tramwajowe - [Warszawa] Nowe linie tramwajowe


----------



## mkm101

Dziękuję za szybką realizację
ale w uzupełnieniu poprzedniego wniosku.

Posty
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/warszawa-nowe-linie-tramwajowe.320903/page-153#post-169828238https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/warszawa-nowe-linie-tramwajowe.320903/page-154#post-169828663https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/warszawa-nowe-linie-tramwajowe.320903/page-154#post-169829346znalazły się w wątku [Warszawa] Nowe linie tramwajowe niepotrzebnie - proponuję albo przywrócić je do wątku o POW albo całkowicie wykasować jako nie mających wartości merytorycznej


----------



## dkzg

Wracając do Ikarusa. Moim zdaniem post Exelciora był przesadzony. Dlatego, że to nie jest wina właściciela autobusu, iż zamawiający zgodził się na tenże w takim standardzie. Post w tym tonie powinien być skierowany do zamawiającego KKZ a nie wykonawcy usługi.


----------



## Iwan

Facet kupil autobus, bo transport publiczny to jego pasja. Kupil pojazd, ktorych jest juz coraz mniej i jest to pojazd wyjatkowy. Utrzymuje go w dobrym stanie technicznym za swoje pieniadze. Autobus to nie jest samochod osobowy i jego utrzymanie kosztuje sporo wysilku i wymaga duzego zaangazowania. Dlatego nalezalo zareagowac zgloszenie posta Exelciora z okresleniami takimi jak "szrot", "sraczkowaty", "smrod", poniewaz takie traktowanie czyjegos wysilku grzeczne nie jest.

Wg moderatora post Exelciora nikomu i niczemu nie uraga. Wlasciciel odbiera to inaczej. A ze wlasciciel tego Ikarusa jest rowniez autorem i utrzymuje serwis Phototrans.eu, to zaniechanie nie skonczylo sie tylko banem dla uzytkownika, ale tez ograniczeniem funkcjonalnosci naszego forum. Sukces moderacji.


----------



## skejl

Wy dwaj tak serio?

Właściciel ikarusa ma naturalnie prawo do focha, głupiego moim zdaniem, ale ma. Natomiast nie ma prawa ustawić sobie tekścik widoczny w różnych częściach forum, w którym atakuje użytkownika, na którego jest obrażony. Post Exelciora nie ma tutaj nic do rzeczy, choć moim zdaniem mieści się w granicach forumowej debaty.



Iwan said:


> Wg moderatora post Exelciora nikomu i niczemu nie uraga. Wlasciciel odbiera to inaczej. A ze wlasciciel tego Ikarusa jest rowniez autorem i utrzymuje serwis Phototrans.eu, to zaniechanie nie skonczylo sie tylko banem dla uzytkownika, ale tez ograniczeniem funkcjonalnosci naszego forum. Sukces moderacji.


Czyli kowal zawinił, lecz wg Ciebie należałoby powiesić Cygana?


----------



## dkzg

To co się stało potem to jest druga sprawa. Ja zaznaczam tylko, że post Exelciora był moim zdaniem źle zaadresowany.


----------



## Pogodynek

Wina bądź jej brak u @Exelcior nie zmienia tego, że przyzwalanie na takie zabawy z obrazkami to IMO żenada.

Dlaczego nie możemy poprosić o zmiany wyłączające ten "placeholder" u właściciela forum?


----------



## G_s_G

mlodyy1985 said:


> Mozecie temu nowemu koledze na forum napisac,zeby nie dublowal postow a czytal kilka wczesniej bo większość jego postów to powtorki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Wrocław] Parkowanie
> 
> 
> Przecież widać, że to nie jest zwykły użytkownik forum śledzący dyskusje, tylko pewnie stażysta z investmap, mający wklejać linki rzeczonego portalu na scc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Użytkownik @Ralf_Szer znów dubluje posty w wątkach bez czytania treści innych użytkowników, zawsze linkuje stronę Investmap. Ostatni taki przypadek tutaj: LINK.
Jego działalność najlepiej podsumował @giim:


giim said:


> Przecież widać, że to nie jest zwykły użytkownik forum śledzący dyskusje, tylko pewnie stażysta z investmap, mający wklejać linki rzeczonego portalu na scc


Dla mnie to już podchodzi po spam, proszę więc o ukrócenie takiej działalności.


----------



## MichalJ

Prawie wszystko z ostatnich N stron merytorycznego wątku o przekopie mierzei nadaje się do wątku hydeparkowego:









[Elbląg] Port morski + przekop Mierzei Wiślanej...


Jeżeli będzie to konieczne i opłacalne to most się przebuduje, nawet za 10-20 - 30 lat. Przekop robi się na 200 lat a nie na 5. Na tym polega strategiczne podejście do tej inwestycji - tutaj nikt nie myśli o inwestycji na jedną kadencją ale na 100-200 lat. Jak Elbląg nie będzie miał za co...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KrzychuEP

Prośba o usunięcie wulgaryzmu z postu ##15,974: [Łódź] Infrastruktura drogowa - aktualne inwestycje oraz z 2 innych, które go zacytowały. Kolega z Łodzi niech nie zapomina, że to poważne forum, a nie budka z piwem.

Trzy dni temu pisałem na drogowym, ale moderatorzy mają to gdzieś!


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

JGambolputty said:


> A po co cokolwiek robić? Niech Phototrans i jego admini/userzy sobie wystawiają taką laurkę jak chcą. Każdy z olejem w głowie widzi, co tu jest cywilizowane a co żałosne.


Tym bardziej że to już nie pierwsza tego typu akcja z podmienianiem zdjęć na obrazki z głupawymi treściami pod adresem użytkowników forum. Poprzednia zdaje się była skierowana przeciwko @ps-man 

A i była akcja z usuwaniem zdjęć z pewnej imprezy komunikacyjnej, z uzasadnieniem "że tego samego dnia była nasza impreza"

W sumie jedyne co można to przypominać by zamiast linkowania zdjęć do TWB ograniczać się do ich linkowania.

No a jak ktoś będzie uparcie linkował takie zdjęcia...


----------



## KrzychuEP

KrzychuEP said:


> Prośba o usunięcie wulgaryzmu z postu ##15,974: [Łódź] Infrastruktura drogowa - aktualne inwestycje oraz z 2 innych, które go zacytowały. Kolega z Łodzi niech nie zapomina, że to poważne forum, a nie budka z piwem.
> 
> Trzy dni temu pisałem na drogowym, ale moderatorzy mają to gdzieś!


To jeszcze te 2 z cytatem z usuniętego wpisu, gdzie powtarza się wulgaryzm:
15978: [Łódź] Infrastruktura drogowa - aktualne inwestycje
15980: [Łódź] Infrastruktura drogowa - aktualne inwestycje


----------



## MichalJ

MichalJ said:


> Prawie wszystko z ostatnich N stron merytorycznego wątku o przekopie mierzei nadaje się do wątku hydeparkowego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Elbląg] Port morski + przekop Mierzei Wiślanej...
> 
> 
> Jeżeli będzie to konieczne i opłacalne to most się przebuduje, nawet za 10-20 - 30 lat. Przekop robi się na 200 lat a nie na 5. Na tym polega strategiczne podejście do tej inwestycji - tutaj nikt nie myśli o inwestycji na jedną kadencją ale na 100-200 lat. Jak Elbląg nie będzie miał za co...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Podbijam.


----------



## deymos666

Chciałbym prosić o weryfikację usunięcia mojego wpisu w wątku Wrocław - parkowanie [Wrocław] Parkowanie będącego odpowiedzią na post nr. 482 w tym wątku, z komentarzem "polemizujesz sam ze sobą" podczas gdy mój dość długi post był polemiką z tym dokładnie postem, jego pierwszym zdaniem będąc precyzyjnym. Powody usunięcia wydają mi się mało transparentne. 

Jest to któraś z rzędu taka sytuacja. W związku z tym warto wspomnieć, że niestety wrocławski moderator @625 stosuje wyjątkowo nierówne kryteria oceny postów poszczególnych użytkowników, które są traktowane w zależności od tego, jak blisko jest pogląd tego użytkownika w stosunku do poglądów moderatora dotyczących miłości do komunikacji zbiorowej, bezwzględnej niechęci do "blachosmrodziarzy" i innych jemu wiadomych. Użytkownikom zgadzającym się z @625 wolno pisać na temat X, ale moja polemika w tej kwestii jest już uważana za "offtop" i usuwana - posty pozostałych oczywiście nie. Przy tym jakość komunikacji pozostawia sporo do życzenia: moderator nie umie lub nie chce wyjaśnić, dlaczego podejmuje daną czynność co w praktyce uniemożliwia mi jako użytkownikowi wyeliminowanie niepożądanych zachowań - bo zwyczajnie nie wiem, co jest nie tak. Pomijam już jego najdelikatniej pisząc obcesowość w komunikacji, chociaż powinienem użyć dosadnego słowa lub absurdalne napomnienia, na przykład to:









[Centrum Świebodzkie] Inwestycje mieszkaniowe


Ale skąd wiesz, że ta inwestycja będzie głośna, skoro ona nawet jeszcze nie powstała? Ja wiem, że lata zaniedbań we Wrocławiu powodują, ze przejazd tramwaju kojarzy się z ulicą Szczytnicką, gdzie nie słychać własnych myśli, gdy ten pojazd przejeżdża, ale tutaj mamy całkiem nowe torowisko. I to...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Reasumując, wydaje mi się że profesjonalnie pełniący swoje funkcje moderator powinien być:

-bezstronny
-obiektywny 
-kulturalny
-rzeczowy
-nie powienien ordynarnie zaczepiać innych użytkowników

@625 byloby super, gdybyś Ty też był profesjonalnie pełniącym swojej funkcje.


----------



## stolosa

Proszę o natychmiastowe usunięcie skanu mojego artykułu z wpisu nr #40869 ze strony 2044 wątku forowicza Poler z 16-letnim stażem, który nadal nie nauczył się, że kopiowanie tutaj w całości cudzych treści jest niezgodne z zasadami, a przede wszystkim z prawem prasowym:








[S2] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy (Puławska - Wilanów)


Nie jestem przekonany, czy to właściwe warunki do układania izolacji, ale może temu materiałowi to bez różnicy Dojechały jakieś studnie telekomunikacyjne Rurociąg odwadniający znów zamilkł




www.skyscrapercity.com




Powiadomiłem już osoby odpowiedzialne w redakcji za kradzież internetową. Jarosław Osowski - Gazeta Wyborcza


----------



## notdot

ale to przecież jest wklejony link do postu z fejsbuka, a silnik forum wrzuca podgląd takiego posta
a w tym poście na fejsie jest dopiero skan twojego artykułu
a skan na fejsie jest zamieszczony przez Stowarzyszenie Mieszkańców Miasteczka Wilanów
więc to do nich powinieneś pisać, że wrzucają na fejsa skan twojego artykułu


----------



## stolosa

notdot said:


> ale to przecież jest wklejony link do postu z fejsbuka, a silnik forum wrzuca podgląd takiego posta
> a w tym poście na fejsie jest dopiero skan twojego artykułu
> a skan na fejsie jest zamieszczony przez Stowarzyszenie Mieszkańców Miasteczka Wilanów
> więc to do nich powinieneś pisać, że wrzucają na fejsa skan twojego artykułu


Zgoda. Interwencja poszła też do owego stowarzyszenia. Nie znaczy to, że po ich kradzieży na tym forum powinno być przyzwolenie na paserstwo.
Dziękuję za szybką reakcję.


----------



## MichalJ

Nie za mocne słowa? Trudno linkując czyjeś posty gdzieś sprawdzać, czy autor posta miał wszystkie zgody i pieczątki.


----------



## 625

deymos666 said:


> Chciałbym prosić o weryfikację usunięcia mojego wpisu w wątku Wrocław - parkowanie [Wrocław] Parkowanie będącego odpowiedzią na post nr. 482 w tym wątku, z komentarzem "polemizujesz sam ze sobą" podczas gdy mój dość długi post był polemiką z tym dokładnie postem, jego pierwszym zdaniem będąc precyzyjnym.


Pewien użytkownik napisał, że każde kolejne auto powinno mieć wyższy abonament na parkowanie w SPP. Ty napisałeś, że nie zgadzasz się z zakazem posiadania trzeciego auta. Na przyszłość proponuję, abyś czytał na co odpisujesz, bo znowu napisałeś długi komentarz, a wyjaśniłem Ci że polemizujesz sam ze sobą.


----------



## notdot

stolosa said:


> Zgoda. Interwencja poszła też do owego stowarzyszenia. Nie znaczy to, że po ich kradzieży na tym forum powinno być przyzwolenie na paserstwo.
> Dziękuję za szybką reakcję.


ale tu na forum ktoś tylko/aż wkleił link do postu na fejsie
więc uważaj z oskarżeniami o "paserstwo" bo ono tutaj nie miało miejsca


----------



## deymos666

625 said:


> Pewien użytkownik napisał, że każde kolejne auto powinno mieć wyższy abonament na parkowanie w SPP. Ty napisałeś, że nie zgadzasz się z zakazem posiadania trzeciego auta.


Polemizowałem dokładnie z tym:



rzet said:


> 3 samochody na mieszkanie to ostra przesada,


To jest chyba dość jednoznaczne stwierdzenie? Więc tak, nie zgadzam się z tym. 

Moim zdaniem kierujesz się w swoim moderowaniu sympatiami i antypatiami do poszczególnych użytkowników oraz ich poglądów, co uzasadniłem powyżej. Potrafiłeś nawet usunąć mój post jako offtop, podczas gdy pisałem dokładnie o tym samym, co inni użytkownicy w danym temacie. Nie przenosisz postów. nie wyjaśniasz klarownie, tylko je po prostu kasujesz.

Nie jest to profesjonalne. Ciężko oczekiwać po użytkownikach wrocławskiego wątku kultury, skoro sam moderator jest jednym z najbardziej obcesowo wypowiadających się.


----------



## 625

deymos666 said:


> Polemizowałem dokładnie z tym:
> To jest chyba dość jednoznaczne stwierdzenie? Więc tak, nie zgadzam się z tym.


Więc ostatni raz proszę, abyś czytał posty które komentujesz do końca i nie manipulował:


rzet said:


> Drugi za sensowną opłatę a *każdy kolejny stawki godzinowe *to jedyne rozwiązanie przeciążenia złomami.


----------



## deymos666

625 said:


> abyś czytał posty które komentujesz do końca i nie manipulował:


Nie manipuluję, użytkownik potem o tym pisał, ale zaczął od tego, ile ludzie mają samochodów i to przesada. Szkoda, że Ty uciekasz się do manipulacji żeby tylko nadużywać swoich uprawnień moderatora do kasowania merytorycznych postów nielubianych użytkowników. Szkoda, że "weryfikuje" moją prośbę ten właśnie stronniczy moderator, który wykonał działanie. 

Szkoda, że wobec innych nie jesteś taki skrupulatny  

Nie pozdrawiam.


----------



## 625

Twierdzisz, że rzet chciał zakazania posiadania trzeciego samochodu i rozpocząłeś dyskusję sam ze sobą, jak często robisz. Skasowałem Twój post, podobnie jak kilka ostatnich dyskusji nie na temat, np. z Zajfem.


----------



## deymos666

625 said:


> Skasowałem Twój post, podobnie jak kilka ostatnich dyskusji nie na temat, np. z Zajfem.


A co w nich z kolei było nie na temat? To, że w dyskusji o jednym osiedlu użytkownik napisał zarzuty o "betonowanie", ja się z nimi zgodziłem, a Zajf nie i wywiązała się dyskusja, w której na nawet dodawałem przykłady z tego osiedla?

Może to nie ja mam problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem, tylko Ty usuwasz ciągle moje posty, gdy tylko nie zgadzam się z którymś z użytkowników z dłuższym stażem, będących zresztą podobnie nieuprzejmymi i obcesowymi jak Ty?

Skoro dyskutuję z Tobą, to czy jest ktoś kto może zrewidować Twoją pracę, czy wyczerpałem ścieżkę? Bo niezłe feudalne państewko sobie zrobiłeś z wrocławskiej części forum, gdzie koledzy moderatora są ewidentnie faworyzowani, a posty ich adwersarzy kasowane jako "nie na temat". Czemu Zajfa nie upomniałeś, że nie na temat pisze?


----------



## 625

deymos666 said:


> Skoro dyskutuję z Tobą, to czy jest ktoś kto może zrewidować Twoją pracę, czy wyczerpałem ścieżkę? Bo niezłe feudalne państewko sobie zrobiłeś z wrocławskiej części forum, gdzie koledzy moderatora są ewidentnie faworyzowani, a posty ich adwersarzy kasowane jako "nie na temat". Czemu Zajfa nie upomniałeś, że nie na temat pisze?


Możesz pisać do Jana. Ale myślę, że dyskusja o parkowaniu na Tęczowej w wątku o Popowicach wyczerpuje znamiona offtopa. I posty Zajfa oraz pozostałych skasowałem tak samo jak Twoje, tylko Ty dopytujesz dlaczego kasuję offtopy.


----------



## deymos666

625 said:


> Ale myślę, że dyskusja o parkowaniu na Tęczowej w wątku o Popowicach wyczerpuje znamiona offtopa.


Nie było tam nic o parkowaniu. Było o zieleni, w późniejszej części rzeczywiście na Tęczowej, ale w kontekście osiedla na Popowicach, które spotkało się z zarzutem betonowania, czyli braku zieleni. W jednym ze skasowanych przez Ciebie postów wprost odwoływałem się do najnowszych zdjęć Portu Popowice. 

Nie zauważyłem, żebyś w każdym wątku kasował posty użytkowników, którzy inwestycję z tego wątku porównają do innej inwestycji, a to się dzieje bez przerwy i ciężko, żeby było inaczej. Jak ktoś w wątku o Centrum Południowym podaje przykłady innych miast, gdzie są takie a takie realizacje, to kasujesz albo upominasz, że offtop? 



625 said:


> I posty Zajfa oraz pozostałych skasowałem tak samo jak Twoje, tylko Ty dopytujesz dlaczego kasuję offtopy.


Weź proszę pod uwagę, jak to wygląda z mojej perspektywy - w innych wątkach gdzie inni użytkownicy to robią nie interweniujesz, robisz to tylko w przypadku moich dyskusji, w których dziwnym trafem nigdy nie zgadzam się z (jak widzę obowiązującą) linią oczekiwanych i do tej pory spijanych sobie z dziubków poglądów. Może z Zajfem jako doświadczeni użytkownicy jesteście kolegami i się nie dopytuje, nie wiem. To, że tylko ja pytam nie za bardzo jest argumentem. 

Kończąc już, prośba do Ciebie o przemyślenie powyższego bo mi nie zależy na tym, żeby Ci dodawać pracy ani żeby offtopować i będę tego pilnował, tylko wygląda to tak, jakbyś miał inne kryteria co jest offtopem w stosunku do mnie, a inne w stosunku do innych użytkowników. Wydaje mi się też, że jeżeli już gdzieś warto interweniować, to w przypadku chamskich i prymitywnych zaczepek uskutecznianych przez pewnych użytkowników, a niestety tego nie robisz, a nawet sam się w podobny sposób wypowiadasz. Szkoda.


----------



## 625

deymos666 said:


> Nie było tam nic o parkowaniu. Było o zieleni, w późniejszej części rzeczywiście na Tęczowej, ale w kontekście osiedla na Popowicach, które spotkało się z zarzutem betonowania, czyli braku zieleni. W jednym ze skasowanych przez Ciebie postów wprost odwoływałem się do najnowszych zdjęć Portu Popowice.


Zupełnie nie o parkowaniu:


> Ale przecież miejsca parkingowe to powierzchnia biologicznie czynna, zielono jak na najpiękniejszych blokowiskach z czasów PRL, tylko czekać aż się rozrośnie, one przecież też były łyse, co nie Zajf?


Nie kasuję wszystkich dyskusji nie na temat. Kasuję te, które ciągną się przez kilka, kilkanaście postów. Nic nie poradzę, że wiedziesz prym w takich dyskusjach i masz z tym problem. W powyższym offtopie skasowałem posty kilku użytkowników, pozostali przyjęli to do wiadomości. Jak masz ochotę rozmawiać o betonowaniu osiedli, to znajdź właściwy wątek i tam wrzuć przykłady.


----------



## elot360

W geście "płakania moderatorowi w rękaw" uprzejmie donoszę że kolega @konkol znów jest w akcji.

Po dzisiejszej wymianie zdań w Carmagedonie (Niestety przedwcześnie przyciętej przez moderację, a szkoda):


Wątek o Carmagedonie said:


> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tam nie ma żadnych wielkich problemów jeśli sie jeździ w/g ograniczeń.. W suchy dzień mozna przejechac i 120 (wiadomo, ze max jest 100).. ale troche wody i "lubię zapierdalać" powoduje jak na filmikach wyżej - piruety i zaliczenie poboczy i skarp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tam jest 70
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576169
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To nadal mniej niż twoje 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 🔺 🔺 Może pisz za siebie, bo ja tam jeżdżę 80.. Przestań się w końcu popisywać, bo zaczyna to być nudne..
> [...]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Kolega w końcu pokazał swoje prawdziwe oblicze i, zachowując się jak typowy p0lak czyli fika i podskakuje dopiero jak pozornie nie grożą mu żadne konsekwencje, zaczął mnie obrażać także w wiadomościach prywatnych. Treść oryginalna, bo myślę że kolega skoro jest taki mocny w słowach to nie trzeba przyćmiewać jego zajebistości na forum ogólnym


konkol said:


> "To nadal mniej niż twoje 100".. i nadal więcej niż twoje IQ..
> Spierdalaj na drzewo..


Przypomnę tylko dla kontekstu że użyszkodnik ten smrodził na forum niejednokrotnie.


Kemo said:


> Kandydat na bana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Polska] Absurdy drogowe, dziury i inne mistrzostwa...
> 
> 
> Całkiem niedawno była zmiana warunków technicznych dla dróg publicznych i teraz przy pochyleniu podłużnym chodnika >6% trzeba stosować poręcze. Tyle tylko że poręcze mogą być choć trochę estetyczne: (foto UM Jastrzębie-Zdrój)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com





elot360 said:


> Luki_SL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kolejne wrzutki będą już inaczej "rozliczane".
> 
> 
> 
> Czyń więc honory, bo ten bachor znowu kontratakuje
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Łatwo znaleźć tu takich co się tylko popisują i robią wrażenie "znania przepisów".. czy piszący "bodajże" ma pojęcie ?? Nawet nie ma checi przeczytania kilku wyrazów w rozporządzeniu, byle tylko nabic licznik postów..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




elot360 said:


> Osoba która miesiąc temu pokazywała swój brak kompetencji w dziale drogowym (Jeden przykład i drugi przykład) od jakiegoś czasu obnosi się z tym w wątku o Carmagedonie. Dzisiaj ponownie po otrzymaniu stosownych podstaw prawnych nadal nam wmawia że żyjemy w równoległym świecie z innymi przepisami (Być może względem jego świata tak właśnie jest) oraz robi to samo co każda osoba niezdolna do odpowiedzi, atakuje personalnie.
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikt cie nie zmusza, naucz się przepisów razem z resztą kolegów, co z jednego skrzyżowania robia kilka, żeby tylko ich teoria pasowała do gamoniowatej infrastruktury..
> 
> No ty na pewno nie (i jeszcze długo tak będzie), bo ja rozróżniam skrzyżowania i nie znalazłem w PoRD definicji "zespołu kilku skrzyzowań' ..
> Poza tym skąd wiesz, że mam ?? Jasnowidz jesteś ???
> Jak wy jeździcie po tych drogach, że jeszcze żyjecie ?? W Hanysowie jest inny kodeks niż w reszcie kraju ??
> 
> elot, jak jesteś chory to moze poszukaj dobrego lekarza, najlepiej od nóg.. Popisywanie sie niewiedzą i zwalanie na innych masz we krwi, to widać.. geniuszu, to co jeszcze wymyslisz oprócz popierania bzdur na drogach i na kolejowych szlakach ?? powinieneś mieć nick "hejt7/24" bo fantazja nie pasuje..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 🔺 🔺 płaczesz ?? niestety, słaby jesteś, nie znasz sie na niczym to trzeba w rękaw moderatorowi sie wypłakać - i nie pisz o mnie "osoba", chamie.. Jest tu jakiś ADMIN ?? To jest atak personalny.. Ja do tego osobnika piszę przecież "geniuszu" - czy to jest atak ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ty masz czelnosc jeszcze tutaj pisac o czyims chamstwie? Ja rowniez prosze o przyjrzenie sie ktoregos z moderatorow o przyjrzenie sie dzialalnosci uzytkownika @konkol w watku carmaggedon. Zwlaszcza chamstwa jakim wykazuje sie wobec @elota (maly przyklad chocby powyzej) jak i innych. O pitoleniu o przepisach ruchu drogowego nawet nie wspominam. Dawno nie widzialem takiej zenady jak to co on wyprawia.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nic więcej do dodania nie mam, poza ewentualnym upamiętnianiem kolejnych postów tego użyszkodnika, które na pewno zaraz się pojawią


----------



## konkol

Może się moderator weźmie w końcu za tego powyżej "uzyszkoddnika", bo jego wypociny na forum są już nudne. Za to ataki jak najbardziej mu wychodzą. Czyżby znajomy moderatorów?? Bez reakcji przechodzą jego posty. 😡😡


----------



## konkol

elot, co ma zawartość PW do forum?? Robisz z siebie idiotę udostępniając wpisy ze skrzynki. Już się z ciebie śmieją..😆😆


----------



## ps-man

konkol said:


> elot, co ma zawartość PW do forum?? Robisz z siebie idiotę udostępniając wpisy ze skrzynki. Już się z ciebie śmieją..😆😆


A mają to, że za chamskie wpisy, groźby itp. na PW można zarobić nawet bana.


----------



## elot360

Dodajemy do kartoteki, chociaż pewnie dalej będzie opowiadać że to inni go oczerniają


> ebveyrona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Przecież to Ty napisałeś, że tam jest 100 :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Następny.. jak nie rozumiesz co jest napisane, to nie komentuj..
> Na DTŚ wolno jeździć 100, na tym odcinku jest ograniczenie 80. Nadal nie czaisz? Gdzie napisałem, że popełniam wykroczenie.. odszczekaj i przeproś..👍👍
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




konkol said:


> Może się moderator weźmie w końcu za tego powyżej "uzyszkoddnika", bo jego wypociny na forum są już nudne. Za to ataki jak najbardziej mu wychodzą. Czyżby znajomy moderatorów?? Bez reakcji przechodzą jego posty. 😡😡





konkol said:


> elot, co ma zawartość PW do forum?? Robisz z siebie idiotę udostępniając wpisy ze skrzynki. Już się z ciebie śmieją..😆😆


----------



## el nino

Chyba kolega się trochę zagalopował


timo_opole said:


> (...)Proponuję wizytę u lekarza POZ celem uzyskania skierowania do psychiatry.


----------



## elot360

@625 przyjrzysz się sprawie o której pisałem trochę wyżej? 
Bo koledze ciągle mało



konkol w wiadomości prywatnej said:


> bytomioku, nie życzę sobie abys czytał, komentował a tym bardziej cytował moje posty - po prostu znajdx sobie innych do prowokacji..
> będzie rekaw??


----------



## ps-man

ps-man said:


> A mają to, że za chamskie wpisy, groźby itp. na PW można zarobić nawet bana.


Hmmm, nie wiem o co chodzi, ale użytkownik sebi już chyba czwarty raz zalajkował ten sam post (czy też coś się pierniczy z systemem lajków?).


----------



## el nino

"Polubia", "odlubia", "polubia", "odlubia", a Ty dostajesz powiadomienia o polubieniu posta


----------



## MichalJ

Te godziny dla seniorów są idiotyczne, ale zakaz kupowania poza tymi godzinami jest faszystowski. Nie mówiąc o tym, że 60-latek to normalnie ku*wa pracuje i na zakupy w tych godzinach po prostu iść nie może.


----------



## XKF

Link 

Chyba mamy trolla. Pozostawiam ocenę moderatorowi.


----------



## Buster90

MichalJ said:


> Wątek covidowy został zdominowany przez faszystów głoszących, że osoby po 60 należy zamknąć w domach i zakazać im zakupów w innych godzinach niż 10-12. A najlepiej, żeby się w innych sklepach niż spożywcze nie pokazywali w ogóle. A puby i dyskoteki dla studentów niech pracują bez ograniczeń.
> 
> Bardzo proszę o pokazanie, że na takie poglądy miejsca na forum nie ma.


----------



## Din Sevenn

XKF said:


> Link
> 
> Chyba mamy trolla. Pozostawiam ocenę moderatorowi.











[Bydgoszcz] Informacje gospodarcze, statystyki i liczby


No właśnie nie cała Polska doświadczyła teraz takiego ciosu. Łódź - od dawna niesłynny lider upadku demograficznego - powoli hamuje spadki i chyba wymyśla się na nowo, by jakoś zmniejszyć dystans z Sexy 5, choćby z racji swojej wielkości. Katowice - podobnie - zwłaszcza, że GZM to tak...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Teraz nie ma już żadnych wątpliwości. Proszę o jakiegoś briga czy coś.


----------



## low1

+ sprawdźcie, czy to nie multikonto, bo wygląda na stałego trolla narzekającego na UTP.


----------



## Exelcior

@Din Sevenn Ale twoja odzywka w stylu "bujaj stąd/bujaj się" też się kwalifikuje. Przypomina typową odzywkę "Seby z osiedla". Wyedytuj.


----------



## Din Sevenn

I tak byłem długo grzeczny. A bujawka to adekwatna reakcja. Zatem do edycji nie poczuwam się. Proszę o zrozumienie mnie.


----------



## Zyzio

tak, tak - o wiele ładniej będzie napisać: wyjazd z forum!












oj, a tu coś mi się dokleiło...

:troll:


----------



## Din Sevenn

I tak już posprzątane, więc bujawka poszła z falą, i dobrze. Przy okazji pytanie do czyszczącego, czy to było multikonto?


----------



## kaspric

Zazwyczaj zlewam takie rzeczy, ale już chyba 3-ci raz w tym tygodniu widzę (od różnych użytkowników) w warszawskich wątkach podobny wpis:








[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie][bloki...







www.skyscrapercity.com




"Widać, że miasto znasz tylko ze zdjęć z tego forum... "

Nie znam adresata, ale jego wypowiedź moim zdaniem w ogóle nie daje powodu do takiej bądź co bądź chamskiej riposty, pośrednio wywyższania się.


----------



## Hipolit

Zyzio said:


> tak, tak - o wiele ładniej będzie napisać: wyjazd z forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oj, a tu coś mi się dokleiło...
> 
> :troll:


----------



## elot360

@kaspric co się dzieje w warszawskich wątkach powinno zostać w warszawskich wątkach


----------



## kaspric

elot360 said:


> @kaspric co się dzieje w warszawskich wątkach powinno zostać w warszawskich wątkach


??? Co to za zasady? Jest jakaś specjalna księga skarg dla Wawy?


----------



## elot360

Nie wiem, z doświadczenia wiem że gdziekolwiek nie zajrzę to jest zajebisty klimacik i kulturka, ale każde moje wejście do jakiegoś warszawskiego wątku, bo była jakaś adnotacja w najlepszych postach albo księgach, było jak przekroczenie szafy do krainy Narnii. 
Wychodzę z prostego założenia że aby zrozumieć cokolwiek musiałbym mieszkać w Warszawie. 

To tak samo jak masa filmików o tym jak warszawiacy parkują na chodnikach, przystankach, wszędzie. Nie mieszkam w Warszawie i dla mnie jest nie do pomyślenia że taki proceder istnieje. Tak samo wątki warszawskie, udzielam się poza nimi i każde odwiedzenie takiego to jak otwarcie rozgrzanego piekarnika


----------



## Grvl

kaspric said:


> Zazwyczaj zlewam takie rzeczy, ale już chyba 3-ci raz w tym tygodniu widzę (od różnych użytkowników) w warszawskich wątkach podobny wpis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie][bloki...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Widać, że miasto znasz tylko ze zdjęć z tego forum... "
> 
> Nie znam adresata, ale jego wypowiedź moim zdaniem w ogóle nie daje powodu do takiej bądź co bądź chamskiej riposty, pośrednio wywyższania się.


Nie wiem do kogo to było adresowane (choć mam swoją hipotezę), przypuszczam jednak, że może to wynikać z tego, że w ostatnich miesiącach pojawiło się w warszawskich wątkach trochę dziecinnych i naiwnych użytkowników. Oni piszą w dość dużych ilościach posty absolutnie nic nie wnoszące do dyskusji, zadają naprawdę głupie pytania, chcą mieć wszystko podane na tacy i wygłaszają swoje (mocno kontrowersyjne) wizje na temat tego co jest źle w Warszawie, nie mając tak naprawdę żadnej wiedzy na temat miasta i naprawdę znając go naprawdę wyłącznie ze zdjęć (jeden sam kilkukrotnie przyznawał się do tego, że mieszka gdzieś daleko za granicą i w Warszawie był chyba ze 20 lat temu).

Nie jest to jakieś mega szkodliwe, ale jak się widzi taki post po raz nasty, to już czasami człowiek nie wytrzyma i coś odpysknie.


----------



## soforo

Mam problem z zamieszczeniem obrazka. Wątek drogowy dot. Zakopianki, ale w testowym to samo.

Wyświetla mi jedynie link ‚View attachment 627311’, a po kliknięciu taki komunikat:

Oops! We ran into some problems.
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.

Coś się pozmieniało w temacie zamieszczania zdjęć? Do tej pory problemów nie miałem, a koledzy w postach przed chwilą zamieszczanych widzę tego problemu nie mają.


----------



## elot360

Dodajesz jako załącznik? Bo ja bym im nie ufał


----------



## soforo

Szczerze mówiąc to nie wiem jaka jest różnica. Korzystam z aplikacji na iOS i są tu opcje zaleczenia obrazka i załącznika, ale oba skutkują tym samym - takim tagiem ATTACH i efekt był ten sam, czyli obrazek się pokazywał, a po kliknięciu wyświetlało na pełny ekran. Próbowałem i jedna i druga opcje w testowym i nie działa 

Edit - spróbowałem przez przeglądarkę i poszło. Dziwne.


----------



## elot360

Ja z doświadczenia wiem że załączniki na urządzeniu mobilnym się wysrywają, przykładowo cytowanie posta w którym ktoś załączył zdjęcia. Na komputerze luzik, na telefonie w cytacie będziesz miał View Attachment <numer> i radź sobie sam

Notabene, zamiast księgi to powinieneś z takimi rzeczami trafiać tu:








Problemy techniczne forum


Nie wiem czy to tylko u mnie sie dzieje, ale teraz po reanimacji forum wiekszosc avatarow uzytkownikow wyglada jakby przeszla przez mikser. Co ciekawe niektore avatary jak od Raine, czy StPetr widze normalne. Nie wiem skad sie to nagle wzielo, czy to wina forum, czy u mnie co nie tak?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## soforo

Ok, dzięki za wskazówki i namiar na wątek z problemami technicznymi (tyle lat i człowiek nie miał problemów technicznych i nie wiedział nawet ze taki wątek istnieje). Coś mi już zaczęło działać, a widzę po komunikacie, który do tej pory ignorowałem przy próbie załączania jako zdjęcie, ze wyłączyli możliwość załączania zdjęć z Tapatalk i leci jako załącznik.

Dzięki jeszcze raz i przepraszam za pomyłkę z wątkiem.
EOT


----------



## elot360

Nie było gdzieś oficjalnego wątku covidowego?


----------



## tramwaj

@elot360 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/Świat-covid-19-fakenews-poradylekarskie-ue_nicnierobi-kwarantanna-odpowiedzi-z-cytowaniem-odniesieniem-1-post-sugestie-lekarza.2248878/page-1408#post-170243067

Ostrzegam, szkodzi zdrowiu


----------



## Din Sevenn

[Bydgoszcz] Informacje gospodarcze, statystyki i liczby


Czy Ty wiesz, że dawno temu (w latach 80.) to Koszalin był destynacją dla ludzi z Bydgoszczy pod względem kształcenia? Polibuda w Koszu robiła swoje. Starszy brat kumpla z osiedla studiował ówdzie i ów kumpel był święcie przekonany, że Koszalin jest większy od Bydgoszczy. No bo w końcu starszy...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Proszę o przeczyszczenie wątku z ostatnich wpisów @Sabinka. User znany z przeszłości z prób robienia prowokacji i CvC (VvV*).

* - Village vs. Village


----------



## grzechu_sc

W związku z wybraniem wykonawcy na budowę lodowiska przyszedł czas na zmianę nazwy wątku [Sosnowiec] Budowa Zagłębiowskiego Parku Sportowego (stadion i hala). Proponuję taką nazwę: *[Sosnowiec] Zagłębiowski Park Sportowy- budowa stadionu, hali i lodowiska.*


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o skasowanie całej polityczno-idelologicznej dyskusji z merytorycznego wątku, jako niezwiązanej z przeznaczeniem wątku oraz niezgodnej z zasadami forum. Posty od numeru 1505 do końca.

*[Warszawa] Inwestycje Uniwersytetu Warszawskiego*

Dziękuję.


----------



## kaziq

Proszę o posprzątanie ostatnich stron wątku ekonomicznego z odwiecznej kłótni o samochody w miastach:








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## radko1994

^^
Jeżeli już jakieś posty będą sprzątane to najlepiej, żeby nie zginęły, tylko trafiły do tego nowego wątku.









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





Dziękuję.


----------



## borkosiu

Wnioskuję o większą kontrolę w czas na polityczne śmieszkowanie, szczególnie teraz, gdy mamy poważną sprawę po wyroku TK, a gdzie zamieszczane są zdjęcia niepełnosprawnych ludzi w bardzo niedwuznaczym negatywnym konteście, a szczególnie obecnie zamieszczony mem usera ixs - który załączył zdjęcie rodziny wielodzietnej z niepełnosprawnymi dziećmi, które stygmatyzuje niepełnosprawnych ludzi i jest rodzajem knajackiego obrazku politycznego i zupełnego braku wyczucia. Bez przesady, jedno barbarzyństwo nie może uprawniać do innego barbarzyństwa i przedstawianie dramatów tych ludzi w takim świetle.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ja wnioskuję by zbanować wszystkich zwolenników pisiorów, konfabulacji i innych podłych faszystowskich bydlaków i żeby można było jawnie oznajmiać w swoich awatarach i sygnaturach pogardę dla nich.
Prośbę swą motywuję tym, że kto jest pisiorem, albo konfederastą, jest złym i głupim człowiekiem, a sprzeciw wobec nich jest czymś naturalnym wśród przyzwoitych i normalnych ludzi.
Konstytucja RP zabrania istnienia organizacji nawiązujących wprost do niechlubnych tradycji nazistowskich, faszystowskich i komunistycznych, a pisiory i konfederaści właśnie są ich bezpośrednimi spadkobiercami. Pogarda i nazywanie ich podłymi bydlakami jest tak samo normalne i właściwe jak nazywanie podłymi bydlakami morderców z Auschwitz i służbistów NKWD.
Dowodów na prawdziwość powyższych tez dostarczono od dawna aż nadto, a ostatnie wydarzenia są tego ukoronowaniem.


----------



## skejl

^^ Tylko zapomniałeś dopisać, że to była ironia. Zresztą przednia, uwypuklająca pułapki antykonserwatywnej emocji panującej na forum, ale jak to z ironią bywa, jest ryzykowna, kiedy stosuje się ją w wypowiedzi adresowanej do szerszego grona. Nie mylę się, prawda? Oby…


----------



## Eurotram

skejl said:


> ^^ Tylko zapomniałeś dopisać, że to była ironia. Zresztą przednia, uwypuklająca pułapki antykonserwatywnej emocji panującej na forum, ale jak to z ironią bywa, jest ryzykowna, kiedy stosuje się ją w wypowiedzi adresowanej do szerszego grona. Nie mylę się, prawda? Oby…


Też mam nadzieję, że to ironia, bo jakkolwiek sam nie jestem w stanie o PiSowcach powiedzieć dobrego słowa, to zawsze mam w głowie cytat z Evelyn Hall (słowa przypisywane Wolterowi, ale nie ma pewności że je wypowiedział):


> Nie zgadzam się z twoimi poglądami, ale po kres moich dni będę bronił twojego prawa do ich głoszenia


Słowa, na których opiera się wolność wypowiedzi; słowa, o których pamiętam mimo że sam bym chętnie niektórych... Zresztą sama wolność wypowiedzi nie jest tak groźna jak głupota/ brak umiejętności właściwego zrozumienia słuchanych treści przez osoby, które są na te treści wystawiane.


----------



## elot360

Bot ze scam linkiem


matim94 said:


> patrzcie na to!! <CIACH>











SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Unieszkodliwiony po 20 minutach od rejestracji


----------



## skejl

Eurotram said:


> Też mam nadzieję, że to ironia, bo jakkolwiek sam nie jestem w stanie o PiSowcach powiedzieć dobrego słowa, to zawsze mam w głowie cytat z Evelyn Hall (słowa przypisywane Wolterowi, ale nie ma pewności że je wypowiedział).


Wiesz, tu nawet nie o wolność słowa chodziło, lecz o pogardę wobec drugiego człowieka.


----------



## kryst

skejl said:


> Wiesz, tu nawet nie o wolność słowa chodziło, lecz o pogardę wobec drugiego człowieka.


Problem z tym, że jesteśmy świadkami tej pogardy z drugiej strony od dobrych kilku lat- kilkunastu lat, zaczęło się od "wykształciuchy" i "ta małpa w czerwonym" doszło do "zdrajców narodu", "zdradzieckich mord" i dalej..., a po drodze było wiele różnych określeń i długo by je cytować, a i publiczne fucki się kilka razy zdarzyły, wiec nie powinno dziwić łatwe do zrozumienia jak się wydaje, nawet dla zwolenników i członków partii rządzącej *"wypierdalać" *bardziej wysublimowanych określeń czy porównań tz prawa strona zwyczajnie nie pojmuje bo to ich przerasta. Więc co byśmy zrobili symetryzm w określeniach czyli pogarda wobec drugiego człowieka (tym razem prawacko-pisowskiego) zwyczajnie nie zadziała bo nie zostanie zrozumiana.


----------



## Kemo

PHP jest w innym wątku.


----------



## kryst

Kemo said:


> PHP jest w innym wątku.


Wiem przepraszam, to była jakby odpowiedź na wszystkie wcześniejsze Tu posty, wg mnie z opisanych powodów nie ma sensu pochylać się nad sprawa poprawności w PHP ponieważ tz poprawność ma nieznane granice....( jak np dół z wapnem) ja ich nigdy (mam nadzieje) nie przekroczę ale nie zabraniam przekraczać innym bo za daleko to u nas poszło i "nasza strona nie jest winna". Wiadomo, że cześć merytorycznych wątków dotyka polityki i nie sposób ominąć skoro coś zależy od konkretnej decyzji politycznej i w tych watkach jak najbardziej poprawność i umiar musi być zachowany pod rygorem. To było pierwszy i ostatni raz Tu.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Dlatego właśnie nie chciałem tłumaczyć się z mojego wniosku, żeby nie robić PHP. Obstaję przy swoim. PiS to ideologia, która zasługuje na szczególne potępienie. Ponawiam niniejszym prośbę sformułowaną powyżej.


----------



## Kemo

Wniosek oddalony, EOT


----------



## grzechu_sc

grzechu_sc said:


> W związku z wybraniem wykonawcy na budowę lodowiska przyszedł czas na zmianę nazwy wątku [Sosnowiec] Budowa Zagłębiowskiego Parku Sportowego (stadion i hala). Proponuję taką nazwę: *[Sosnowiec] Zagłębiowski Park Sportowy- budowa stadionu, hali i lodowiska.*


Gentle reminder  Dzisiaj podpisano umowę z wykonawcą.


----------



## kaspric

Dzięki wielkie, nie ma syfu... ale wyleciał ostatni link do akurat aktualnego wątku (wszystkie relacje od pewnego czasu robię w jednym wątku) . Mógłbyś na koniec dołożyć jeszcze ten link? Na sam koniec tej wyliczanki. Będę wdzięczny.
Japonia cykliczny
Ps za "Tajwan" proszę kropeczka i wszystko w obrębie tego samego formatowania tekstu


----------



## MichalJ

Sławek said:


> Proszę moderatora o przyjrzenie się czy należy zmienić tytuł wątku
> jest
> [Praga Północ] Port Praski [w budowie]
> powinno chyba być
> [Praga Północ] Port Praski sp. z o.o. [w budowie]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Praga-Północ] Port Praski [w budowie]
> 
> 
> ^^ Z nazwy wątku to nie wynika a logika wskazuje, że obszar powinno się traktować jako całość. Bez sensu jest wydzielać inne wątki dla inwestycji na tym terenie prowadzonych przez inne podmioty czy opisywać te inwestycje w wątku o Pradze Północ. Wszystkie obiekty na tym terenie i tak będą...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trwa dyskusja i user @deamon82 forsuje, że wątek dotyczy tylko 1 inwestycji o nazwie Port Praski sp. z o.o, a nie całego obszaru o nazwie Port Praski.


NIE. Żadnej zmiany tytułu.

Uświadomić użytkownika, że dyskusja jest o całym Porcie, a nie o jednej spółeczce.


----------



## 625

kaspric said:


> Dzięki wielkie, nie ma syfu... ale wyleciał ostatni link do akurat aktualnego wątku (wszystkie relacje od pewnego czasu robię w jednym wątku) . Mógłbyś na koniec dołożyć jeszcze ten link? Na sam koniec tej wyliczanki. Będę wdzięczny.
> Japonia cykliczny
> Ps za "Tajwan" proszę kropeczka i wszystko w obrębie tego samego formatowania tekstu


Ja nic nie zmieniałem, tylko [/url] przeniosłem we właściwe miejsce. Możesz spokojnie sam zmieniać.


----------



## kaspric

625 said:


> Ja nic nie zmieniałem, tylko [/url] przeniosłem we właściwe miejsce. Możesz spokojnie sam zmieniać.


Może sam wyleciał przez długość, na 100% był tam ostatni link na końcu, bo w niego wczoraj klikałem .
I niestety sam tego nie zmienię, bo ssc mi zwraca takie info:









Ps jeśli to jest problem, to link do poster fora może wylecieć, dawno nieaktualna rzecz. Ja niestety nic nie zrobię przez powyższe :/


----------



## noclab

Piszę bez spisy i obrażania się, ale jeśli mój wczorajszy wniosek jest bezzasadny, byłbym wdzięczny za taką informację zwrotną, bo widzę, że na inne wnioski już jest odpowiedź ze strony modów 
No i chciałbym zapytać, kto ze strony moderatorów jest odpowiedzialny za inwestycje w woj. podlaskim?


----------



## notdot

a ja mam pytanie czy podpis w stopce w formie video z yt jest akceptowalne, bo trochę rozjeżdża forum
@3rav


----------



## SoboleuS

noclab said:


> Piszę bez spisy i obrażania się, ale jeśli mój wczorajszy wniosek jest bezzasadny, byłbym wdzięczny za taką informację zwrotną, bo widzę, że na inne wnioski już jest odpowiedź ze strony modów
> No i chciałbym zapytać, kto ze strony moderatorów jest odpowiedzialny za inwestycje w woj. podlaskim?


Będzie wygodniej jeśli podasz numery postów które powinny być usunięte. W tamtej formie było to mało czytelne.


----------



## Kemo

notdot said:


> a ja mam pytanie czy podpis w stopce w formie video z yt jest akceptowalne, bo trochę rozjeżdża forum
> @3rav


Napisałem mu wiadomość, żeby to usunął.
Ostatecznie można prosić admina, żeby zrobił to za niego.


----------



## noclab

SoboleuS said:


> Będzie wygodniej jeśli podasz numery postów które powinny być usunięte. W tamtej formie było to mało czytelne.


Czy może być tak?

#9010
#9011
#9036
#9037
#9038

I czy w przyszłości mamy kierować wnioski do Ciebie?


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Jest OK.



noclab said:


> I czy w przyszłości mamy kierować wnioski do Ciebie?


Tak będzie najlepiej.


----------



## Polopiryn

Prośba o usunięcie postów od 10,019 do 10,024 z wątku:








[Łódź] Tramwaje podmiejskie - tabor i infrastruktura


Władze Zgierza zapewniają, że nie porzuciły planów wznowienia komunikacji tramwajowej do północnej dzielnicy miasta – Proboszczewic. Zdegradowana infrastruktura nieczynnej od dwóch lat linii 46 z Łodzi do Ozorkowa pozostanie jednak niewykorzystana jeszcze przez dłuższy czas. Ze względów...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## grzechu_sc

Prośba o zmianę nazwy wątku:









Na nazwę: [Sosnowiec] Budowa Zagłębiowskiego Parku Sportowego (stadion, hala sportowa i lodowisko)


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Nazwa zmieniona


----------



## kolejorz.

[Silesia/Metropolia GZM] Tramwaje Śląskie


Rozkładowo mogą tak zrobić, lecz po to zwieksza się liczbę mijanek żeby w momencie jakiś opóźnień pojechać dalej i co wtedy na Inkubatorze 




www.skyscrapercity.com





wdałem się tu w bezsensowną dyskusję, prosiłbym o posprzątanie bez konwekencji


----------



## mkrawcz1

mkrawcz1 said:


> konkol - może krótkie szkolenie, że trzy posty pod rząd w tym samym wątku to przesada?


Nalegam, problem nadal występuje, pierwszy z brzegu przykład:








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com












SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com












SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## konkol

mkrawcz1 said:


> problem nadal występuje


Tak, potwierdzam, problem braku łączenia postów nadal istnieje, masz rację.. a jak ci się nie podoba co i jak piszę, nie czytaj.. takie proste przecież, co nie??
Poza tym każdy post jest o czym innym, to co ci to przeszkadza, zwłaszcza, że moderator bierze udział w dyskusji..


----------



## Zyzio

ale to jakiś problem, że kilka postów tego samego usera pod rząd?
jak się robi fotorelację, to przecież normalne, że się rozbija na kolejne posty.

a tu kol. odpisując na różne wcześniejsze posty, więc trudno żeby się extra bawił w sklejanie w jeden wielki - bo potem będzie to nieczytelne.

ktoś tu robi z igły - widły.


----------



## elot360

Zyzio said:


> ale to jakiś problem, że kilka postów tego samego usera pod rząd?
> jak się robi fotorelację, to przecież normalne, że się rozbija na kolejne posty.


Normalne bo forum nie zezwala na więcej niż 20 zdjęć na post i nie ma innego sposobu żeby to obejść.

Natomiast ograniczenia znaków na post nie ma, zwłaszcza przy tak krótkich postach napisanych zaraz po sobie, gdzie avatar użytkownika i informacje pod nim zajmują więcej miejsca niż treść posta.
Żeby to jeszcze był hydepark gdzie niektórzy tak robią raz na jakiś czas w wątkach ze śmiesznymi obrazkami i przymyka się na to oko, ale to właśnie nie jest hydepark tylko dział drogowy.

Przypomnę że ilość postów na stronę jest ograniczona, wyobraź sobie jak bardzo rozciągnięte w forumowej przestrzeni byłyby dyskusje gdyby kilka osób piszących różne wątki w osobnych postach zaczęło toczyć ze sobą dyskusję


----------



## Zyzio

Tak, ale nie odniosłeś się do jednego zdania - które pominąłeś z moje posta:



> a tu kol. odpisując na różne wcześniejsze posty, więc trudno żeby się extra bawił w sklejanie w jeden wielki - bo potem będzie to nieczytelne.


Czym innym jest pisanie nowych postów jeden pod drugim i jeszcze na dodatek o tym samym (patrz przykład PPERKA w Zakopiance),
a czym innym odpisywanie różnym autorom na ich różne posty.

Myślę, że zawsze należy znaleźć złoty środek.


----------



## elot360

Zyzio said:


> Myślę, że zawsze należy znaleźć złoty środek.


Jest, nazywa się szacunkiem do rozmówcy.
Nie wiem, czy to takie trudne przysiąść do pisania posta żeby był bardziej klarowny? Z czyjegoś długiego wywodu potrafię wydzielić treści na które odpowiadam zamiast np cytować niepotrzebnie cały post. Potrafię korzystać z opcji multi quote żeby móc zacytować więcej osób w jednym poście, ewentualnie wspomagam się drugą kartą w przeglądarce żeby móc przekleić treści które za pomocą cytatu nie przejdą (Nowy silnik forum w ogóle pozwala pracować na dwóch kartach gdzie w jednym piszesz posta a w drugim szukasz postów do których się odnosisz, klikasz multiquota i w tej pierwszej karcie od razu pojawia ci się możliwość załączenia tego posta, kiedyś to faktycznie wymagało więcej zachodu ale było warto).

To takie dziwne wyrażać szacunek dla innych chęcią by twoje treści były schludne i przyjemne w konsumpcji?

Przykład z brzegu że się da na dużą skalę:








[S11] Kórnik - Piekary Śląskie


Nie wiem czy jest tam coś nowego w tych mapkach, ale taki lokalny artykuł popełniony został w Lublińcu. Najlepsze w tym wszystkim jest to że w wariancie czerwonym w zach. obwodnicy Lublińca deweloper stawia osiedle domków szeregowych. Dużo jest w zasadzie już postawionych, jadą ze styropianem...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zyzio

Się zawsze staram... i doceniam to u innych.
Niemniej ludzie są różni. Co zrobisz?
Większości nie zbanujesz


----------



## elot360

Zyzio said:


> Niemniej ludzie są różni. Co zrobisz?


Są różni, a mimo tego znacznej większości z nich udało się wpoić do głowy że 2 + 2 * 2 = 6
Poza świeceniem przykładem warto raczej edukować niż machnąć ręką że ktoś jest inny i już.
Gdybym ja kilka lat temu albo moja rodzicielka jeszcze wcześniej uznała że jestem inny i kij wam w oko, to z całą pewnością nie byłbym teraz w miarę normalnym człowiekiem (A przynajmniej nie potrafiłbym nie dawać po sobie poznać kim tak naprawdę jestem)


----------



## Tom68relo

Szanowni Mod's, czy mozna, zmienic tytul watku?

Stary: 

[Niemcy] Berlin Brandenburg International - BER Airport 

Nowy: 

[Niemcy] Berlin Brandenburg - BER Airport 

Z gory dziekuje


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Proszę


----------



## demoos

elot360 said:


> Jest, nazywa się szacunkiem do rozmówcy.


No i odpisujac kazdemu w osobnym poscie wykazuje szacunek do rozmowcy. Bo zwraca sie do kazdej osoby z osobna  

Jak wysylasz pismo do urzedu to w tresci masz do tego, a nie jedno pismo do 3 urzedow z odpowiedzia do kazdego z nich.


----------



## forwiser

Czy któryś mod byłby w stanie zapewnić komfortowy, aczkolwiek nie za długi, wypoczynek (a jeśli nie, to przynajmniej trochę uspokoić) dla *michal90 *w wątku *[Świat] COVID-19 [#FakeNews #PoradyLekarskie #UE_NicNieRobi = Kwarantanna][Odpowiedzi z cytowaniem/odniesieniem] [#1 post sugestie lekarza]*?

Nie dość, że cały czas kontynuuje wycieczki ad personam, a przyjemność czytać te wpisy jest żadna już od dłuższego czasu.

@Tomeyk, @ps-man ?


----------



## Kemo

demoos said:


> No i odpisujac kazdemu w osobnym poscie wykazuje szacunek do rozmowcy. Bo zwraca sie do kazdej osoby z osobna
> 
> Jak wysylasz pismo do urzedu to w tresci masz do tego, a nie jedno pismo do 3 urzedow z odpowiedzia do kazdego z nich.


Jakim urzędem jest nasze forum?

Urzędem ds. 100 lat planowania chyba.


----------



## Tomczyna

Zyzio said:


> ale to jakiś problem, że kilka postów tego samego usera pod rząd?
> jak się robi fotorelację, to przecież normalne, że się rozbija na kolejne posty.
> 
> a tu kol. odpisując na różne wcześniejsze posty, więc trudno żeby się extra bawił w sklejanie w jeden wielki - bo potem będzie to nieczytelne.
> 
> ktoś tu robi z igły - widły.


Było kiedyś w _netykiecie_ takie pojęcie jak _flood_, ale przyszedł _wieczny wrzesień_, w Polsce opóźniony i znany jako _dzieci Neo_ i się owo pojęcie zdewaluowało.


----------



## Buster90

demoos said:


> No i odpisujac kazdemu w osobnym poscie wykazuje szacunek do rozmowcy. Bo zwraca sie do kazdej osoby z osobna
> 
> Jak wysylasz pismo do urzedu to w tresci masz do tego, a nie jedno pismo do 3 urzedow z odpowiedzia do kazdego z nich.


Jest usprawniony multiquote w którym można dodatkowo oznaczyć użytkownika wpisuąc "@". Nie trzeba się bawić w postowanie kilka razy z rzędu żeby odpisać każdemu z osobna parę zdań.


----------



## demoos

Wiem, ze jest taka funkcja. 
Odpisalem tylko o szacunku do rozmowcy. 

Mnie nie przeszkadza takie odpisywanie bo jest to czytelne, a potem nie trzeba wycinac czesci przeznaczonej dla innego uzytkownika


----------



## skejl

Z punktu widzenia czytelnika lepiej jest, kiedy nowy post oznacza zmianę dyskutanta albo przynajmniej istotną zmianę tematu. Z tego powodu w netykiecie przyjęła się zasada, że nie mnoży się postów ponad potrzebę — że wielu odpisuje się wielu osobom w jednym poście i że jeśli po wysłaniu posta przyjdzie nam ochota coś dopowiedzieć, to raczej edytujemy niż piszemy nowy.

Oczywiście do tej ogólnej zasady nie należy podchodzić dogmatycznie, zawsze należy kierować się dobrem czytelnika. Na przykład kiedy chcemy coś napisać po dłuższym czasie, to zwykle lepiej jest stworzyć nowy post. No i całkiem osobną sprawą są fotorelacje, które przyjęło się dzielić na kilka postów, żeby od czasu do czasu wątek przeszedł na następną stronę.



demoos said:


> Mnie nie przeszkadza takie odpisywanie bo jest to czytelne, a potem nie trzeba wycinac czesci przeznaczonej dla innego uzytkownika


Ale tak czy inaczej pasuje wycinać z cytowania te części wypowiedzi, do których się nie odnosimy, tak jak ja to niniejszym zrobiłem. W dodatku jest to mały wysiłek, chyba że na telefonie. No i tutaj dochodzimy do sedna problemu — niektóre dobre obyczaje mogą się okazać wysoce niepraktyczne, kiedy ktoś pisze z telefonu.


----------



## forwiser

michal90 niestety po raz kolejny, zamiast podjąć rzeczową dyskusję, prowokuje:
SkyscraperCity

Proszę o interwencję, bo to zaczyna być prawie jak cichy bullying.


----------



## michal90

Rzeczowa dyskusja w Twojej optyce jest tylko wtedy, kiedy ktoś przyznaje, że Katowice są mistrzami świata, a w wątku COVID permanentnie trollujesz uważając, że wiesz więcej o mojej sytuacji finansowej niż ja sam, mimo że to Ty zwiałeś z kraju, być może nie potrafiąc sobie poradzić w życiu. Odpuść sobie, nie mam w zwyczaju dodawać kogokolwiek do ignore list, ale zaczynasz być irytujący, a w robieniu z igieł wideł, pokracznym wycofywaniu się z dyskusji i udawaniem, że czegoś nie napisałeś, możesz sobie przybić piątkę z drugąstroną.


----------



## forwiser

Wycofywanie z dyskusji ma miejsce tylko wtedy gdy jasne jest, że nie ma z Tobą rozmowy za to jest złość. Poczytaj sobie swoje wpisy i może uda Ci się dojść do autorefleksji.


----------



## 625

michal90 said:


> Rzeczowa dyskusja w Twojej optyce jest tylko wtedy, kiedy ktoś przyznaje, że Katowice są mistrzami świata, a w wątku COVID permanentnie trollujesz uważając, że wiesz więcej o mojej sytuacji finansowej niż ja sam, mimo że to Ty zwiałeś z kraju, być może nie potrafiąc sobie poradzić w życiu. Odpuść sobie, nie mam w zwyczaju dodawać kogokolwiek do ignore list, ale zaczynasz być irytujący, a w robieniu z igieł wideł, pokracznym wycofywaniu się z dyskusji i udawaniem, że czegoś nie napisałeś, możesz sobie przybić piątkę z drugąstroną.


To jednak szczyt bezczelności atakować kogoś tutaj. Tydzień.


----------



## forwiser

Niestety trafił się nam jakiś spammer-amator:








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





Można prosić perma dla niego?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Z przyjemnością


----------



## elot360

Nauczcie się wklejać cytaty. Chcesz się pośmiać, wchodzisz w link a tam to









Od tego dzień nie robi się lepszy


----------



## forwiser

^^Mam nadzieję, że żartujesz? 

Taki czarny humor z rana.


----------



## Grvl

Poważnie? Sugerowanie, że ludzie są komunistami i obrońcami systemu totalitarnego, dlatego że umieją docenić walory socrealizmu i nie mają klapek na oczach?



urban_fly said:


> Rosja przed 1WŚ, w czasie rozbiorów próbowała zaznaczyć, że to "jej" miasto. Jedną z pierwszych decyzji Odrodzonej Polski, było zburzenie monumentalnej cerkwi. Nie patrzono na koszty ekonomiczne, ekumeniczne(!), czy kulturowe. Bez znaczenia były bogate zdobienia, czy kontrybucje jakie płaciła cała Kongresówka, by zbudować tę cerkiew.
> Po 2WŚ, nauczeni czym jest polskość, podarowali nam dwa razy większy budynek, którego rozbiórka kosztowałaby pewno i kilka procent naszego PKB. W zasadzie to ostatni relikt minionej epoki. Usunięto UB-elisk z Placu Żelaznej Bramy. Usunięto kilka innych pomników. Tabliczki uliczne pozmieniali. MDM zasłonili reklamami. Został ten ostatni - gargantuiczny tort, który góruje nad miastem.
> Rozumiem zatem skąd ten zachwyt niektórych. To wasz ostatni bastion. Reduta Świętej Trójcy, a raczej Nieświętej Trójcy, bo tamże znajdziemy mężczyznę trzymającego książkę z napisem Marx-Engels-Lenin. Ostatni pomnik komunizmu w Polsce. I to jakie miejsce! Coś niebywałego. Po tych wszystkich milionach ofiar komunizmu.
> Co do użyteczności.
> 
> Sala Kongresowa - nigdy nie byłem. Jedyne z czym mi się kojarzy to zjazdy PZPR, gale disco polo, rozdania Fryderyków i koncert The Rolling Stones z 1967 r., który urósł do rangi najświętszego wydarzenia w SK. Koncerty teraz organizuje się albo na Torwarze, albo na SN. Nawet nie wiem czy cokolwiek SK organizuje (organizowała jak nie była w remoncie). Opera Narodowa, Filharmonia, Opera Kameralna, Opera Królewska, Sinfonia Varsovia - tak, owszem, jest powód by się wybrać. SK - jakoś się nie udało.
> Kinoteka - bardzo nie lubię. Słaba jakość dźwięku, sale duszne, przepocone. Dużo bardziej wolę i wybieram Multikino w pobliskich ZT.
> Muzeum Techniki - od kilku lat zamknięte. Byłem raz i w sumie nie jest to miejsce, które chcesz odwiedzić. MT, a CNK - lata świetlne przepaści.
> Muzeum Ewolucji - byłem raz. Fajnie, że jest, ale jest małe i przez to nic specjalnego nie proponuje. Powinni przenieść ekspozycję do Muzeum Historii Naturalnej (oczywiście jeśli kiedykolwiek powstanie).
> Teatr Dramatyczny, Teatr 6. piętro - jakoś nigdy nie byłem i przyznam, że nigdy nie po drodze. Teatr Wielki, Teatr Polski, Teatr Polonia, czy nawet Mazowiecki Instytut Kultury, Kamienica, Capitol, Na Woli, a nawet udało mi się bywać na Kawęczyńskiej - wszystkie jakoś zaliczyłem, a do tego nigdy nie po drodze.
> Pałac Młodzieży - za stary chyba już jestem, więc też nie po drodze.
> Teatr Lalek - nie dla mnie
> Muzeum Domków dla Lalek - też nie mój target
> 30 piętro - byłem. Fajnie, ale czekam z niecierpliwością na taras na Varso. Równie fajne widoki znalazłem na basenie w Intercontinental, czy w Panoramie w Marriocie.
> Park Świętokrzyski - kocham warszawskie parki, ale ten jest jednym z najbrzydszych i nie czuję się tam bezpiecznie.
> Plac Defilad - pamiętam jak majtki, skarpety i inne drobiazgi można było tam kupić. Jedyne do czego ten plac służył. Teraz to tylko parking. No i ponoć raz Papież tam przemawiał, a miasto czasem sylwestra organizuje dla 10 tysięcy ludzi. Dziwnym trafem kiedy organizuje na Placu Konstytucji, lub Placu Bankowym, to przychodzi nawet 100 tysięcy.
> Pusta przestrzeń od AJ - ciekawe czy dożyję czasów połączenia metra i PKP Śródmieście i DC.
> Pusta przestrzeń od EP - ładnie zdjęcie można sobie zrobić w widokiem na ZT. Blob w pełnej okazałości.
> Rak trzeba wyciąć. Inaczej są przerzuty. Ten rak trawi Warszawę od kilkudziesięciu lat, chociaż jego pierwsze symptomy odczuwamy od 1717, a w zasadzie od 1659.





urban_fly said:


> A, ha.
> Hitler to tylko nazwisko. Oświęcim to tylko miasto powiatowe.
> Operacja polska NKWD, 17 września 1939, wywózki na Sybir, Katyń to tylko niepotrzebne zaśmiecanie głowy młodemu pokoleniu.
> 
> 
> No chyba w głowach julek i gimbów. W świadomości większości ludzi, których spotkałem w życiu to pomnik okupacji i tyrana.


----------



## tm101

Oho, widzę, że nie jestem pierwszy, który ma problem z nadgorliwością ps-mana... Dlaczego moderator nie może być po prostu bezstronny, tylko od razu musi usuwać posty niezgodne z własnymi przekonaniami i do tego wyzywać innych?
A administracja wciąż milczy...


----------



## ps-man

wonsbelfer said:


> I dla pewności usunąłeś całą dyskusję z wątku


Takie treści nie mogły pozostać. Poza tym przypominam, że wgląd w nie mają inni moderatorzy, zawsze możne je przywrócić. A chyba nie zostały przywrócone (bo tego nie wiem i już mnie to nie interesuje)?



> żeby po czasie móc (jakże sympatycznie i elegancko) nazywać mnie chamem.


A to już Ty napisałeś.


----------



## ps-man

tm101 said:


> Oho, widzę, że nie jestem pierwszy, który ma problem z nadgorliwością ps-mana...


Doświadczenie życiowe podpowiada, że wiele (choć nie wszyscy) osób upomnianych, zbanowanych itp. jest przekonanych o rzekomej nadgorliwości moderatorów i często dołączają się do chóru "pokrzywdzonych". Trzeba się przyzwyczaić.


----------



## chauffeur

wonsbelfer said:


> Dlaczego mi się wydaję, że ktoś okazuje się tchórzem i kłamcą?


Napisał użytkownik, z którym prowadziłem kiedyś "dyskusję" na dość kontrowersyjny temat (wyklęci), a kiedy na poparcie swoich argumentów po prostu zapodałem oficjalne źródło z IPN, to użytkownik wonsbelfer (który, poza przytykami typu "towarzysz", niewiele do owej dyskusji wnosił..) stchórzył i wykpił się ignorem.


----------



## wonsbelfer

ps-man said:


> Takie treści nie mogły pozostać. Poza tym przypominam, że wgląd w nie mają inni moderatorzy, zawsze możne je przywrócić. A chyba nie zostały przywrócone (bo tego nie wiem i już mnie to nie interesuje)?


Gdybyś, o najuczciwszy i najinteligentniejszy z moderatorów, dłużej egzystował na tym forum i czytał moje posty w kwestii ukraińskiej, a zwłaszcza ich obecności i działań w moim Lwowie, zamieszczane w różnych wątkach od czerwca 2004, zapewne byś wiedział, że w materii Lwowa zdania nigdy nie zmieniłem. Komu się zechce może łatwo to sprawdzić. Zatem usuwanie tylko tych postów miało inna motywacje niż przytaczana.


----------



## wonsbelfer

chauffeur said:


> Napisał użytkownik, z którym prowadziłem kiedyś "dyskusję" na dość kontrowersyjny temat (wyklęci), a kiedy na poparcie swoich argumentów po prostu zapodałem oficjalne źródło z IPN, to użytkownik wonsbelfer (który, poza przytykami typu "towarzysz", niewiele do owej dyskusji wnosił..) stchórzył i wykpił się ignorem.


To było przed tym czy po tym jak zaproponowałeś mi, żebym się douczył historii, a ktoś Ci napisał, że w materii historii "mógłbyś wonsbelfrowi buty wiązać" ?


----------



## ps-man

wonsbelfer said:


> Gdybyś, o najuczciwszy i najinteligentniejszy z moderatorów, dłużej egzystował na tym forum i czytał moje posty w kwestii ukraińskiej, a zwłaszcza ich obecności i działań w moim Lwowie, zamieszczane w różnych wątkach od czerwca 2004, zapewne byś wiedział, że w materii Lwowa zdania nigdy nie zmieniłem. Komu się zechce może łatwo to sprawdzić. Zatem usuwanie tylko tych postów miało inna motywacje niż przytaczana.


Nie interesują mnie Twoje motywy. Fakt nawoływania do nienawiści jest faktem i to jedyny motyw Twojego bana.


----------



## wonsbelfer

ps-man said:


> Nie interesują mnie Twoje motywy. Fakt nawoływania do nienawiści jest faktem i to jedyny motyw Twojego bana.


Udowodnij


----------



## forwiser

Jestem prawie pewny, że jeszcze chwila, a będzie świąteczna promocja na historyczne bany. W sam raz na długą przerwę świąteczną.


----------



## chauffeur

wonsbelfer said:


> To było przed tym czy po tym jak zaproponowałeś mi, żebym się douczył historii, a ktoś Ci napisał, że w materii historii "mógłbyś wonsbelfrowi buty wiązać" ?


Doucz się. Znamienne, że masz bardzo wysokie mniemanie o sobie, a jednocześnie boisz się dyskusji, kiedy druga strona przedstawia konkretne źródło.


----------



## wonsbelfer

chauffeur said:


> Doucz się. Znamienne, że masz bardzo wysokie mniemanie o sobie, a jednocześnie boisz się dyskusji, kiedy druga strona przedstawia konkretne źródło.


Już kiedyś to na tym forum napisałem, ale powtórzę: za uczenie historii mi płacili, ale nie tu. A poza tym warto odróżniać "źródło" od "opracowania".


----------



## Buster90

forwiser said:


> Jestem prawie pewny, że jeszcze chwila, a będzie świąteczna promocja na historyczne bany. W sam raz na długą przerwę świąteczną.


Ban Friday


----------



## Din Sevenn

tm101 said:


> Dlaczego moderator nie może być po prostu bezstronny, tylko od razu musi usuwać posty niezgodne z własnymi przekonaniami


Jest bezstronny - prawicowość to brak przyzwoitości i trwanie w błędzie, więc nie powinna mieć miejsca, w pierwszej kolejności na tym forum, bo jest zaprzeczeniem idei tegoż. Usuwanie tych chorych treści to normalna reakcja.

Wnoszę o bana dla wonsbelfer za zaśmiecanie księgi.


----------



## tm101

Ale kto Pana prosił o wypowiedź? Jest Pan administratorem? Dlaczego lewica wszędzie musi się mieszać, tupać nóżką i udowadniać swoje racje?


----------



## el nino

No nie bywałe, jak śmiał się ktoś odezwać, na forum (nomen omen) dyskusyjnym 
Jak się nie mylę, to Orlen jeszcze nie kupił tego forum i każdy może się wypowiadać na dowolny temat. O ile oczywiście nie obraża innej osoby lub (uwaga, trudne słowo) rozumu.


----------



## tm101

el nino said:


> O ile oczywiście nie obraża innej osoby lub (uwaga, trudne słowo) rozumu.


No właśnie, a mnie jeden z moderatorów obraził, a teraz udaje, że tematu nie ma. Póki co nie podejmuję jeszcze żadnych kroków poza forum...


el nino said:


> No nie bywałe, jak śmiał się ktoś odezwać, na forum (nomen omen) dyskusyjnym


Ale po co się odzywa? Dla nabicia licznika postów? z nudów? z chęci zaistnienia? Post nic nie wniósł do sporu, a tylko obraził szeroko pojętą "prawicę". Fantastyczny głos w dyskusji, doprawdy.


----------



## chauffeur

tm101 said:


> Póki co nie podejmuję jeszcze żadnych kroków poza forum...







BPNMSP


----------



## ps-man

tm101 said:


> No właśnie, a mnie jeden z moderatorów obraził, a teraz udaje, że tematu nie ma. Póki co nie podejmuję jeszcze żadnych kroków poza forum...


A podejmuj. Żądam, kurła, pozwu.


----------



## Din Sevenn

tm101 said:


> Ale kto Pana prosił o wypowiedź? Jest Pan administratorem? Dlaczego lewica wszędzie musi się mieszać, tupać nóżką i udowadniać swoje racje?


Nie lewica, tylko normalność i przyzwoitość. Większość tego Forum. Za to cechy negatywne powinny być z Forum rugowane i nie zasłaniaj się jakimikolwiek "poglądami". 
A wypowiedzieć się zdecydowałem, ponieważ odczułem taką potrzebę i przede wszystkim korzystając ze świętego do tego prawa. Jestem aktywnym uczestnikiem Forum i uważam, że ta sprawa mnie dotyczy. I, tak, będę udowadniać swoje racje, bo to jest racja. 
I nie panuj nam tutaj, bo pozujesz na profesjonalistę, a tylko łamiesz netykietę. 

Dla tego kolegi również wnoszę o bana


----------



## tm101

ps-man said:


> A podejmuj. Żądam, kurła, pozwu.


Rozumiem. Sprawie będę nadawał bieg.


----------



## Hipolit

tm101 said:


> Rozumiem. Sprawie będę nadawał bieg.


----------



## Kemo




----------



## tramwaj




----------



## forwiser

tm101 said:


> Rozumiem. Sprawie będę nadawał bieg.


Mam nadzieję, że Ci bieżni starczy.

A podać Ci może adres do wysyłki rezultatów biegu?


----------



## konkol

🔼🔼 ale czym ???


----------



## Hipolit

konkol said:


> 🔼🔼 ale czym ???


Pośle umyślnym.

P.S.
Dzięki za moje miasteczko.


----------



## 625

tm101 said:


> Rozumiem. Sprawie będę nadawał bieg.


Już czekają na pismo:


----------



## Kemo

@*Din Sevenn @Eurotram*

Idźcie sobie do jakiegoś politycznego hyde parku, a nie zaśmiecajcie księgę skarg


----------



## elot360

@konkol po raz kolejny uzupełnia swoją niechlubną kartotekę. Przypomnę tylko te "kilka zgłoszeń" z października:


> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> W geście "płakania moderatorowi w rękaw" uprzejmie donoszę że kolega @konkol znów jest w akcji.
> 
> Po dzisiejszej wymianie zdań w Carmagedonie (Niestety przedwcześnie przyciętej przez moderację, a szkoda):
> 
> 
> Wątek o Carmagedonie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tam nie ma żadnych wielkich problemów jeśli sie jeździ w/g ograniczeń.. W suchy dzień mozna przejechac i 120 (wiadomo, ze max jest 100).. ale troche wody i "lubię zapierdalać" powoduje jak na filmikach wyżej - piruety i zaliczenie poboczy i skarp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tam jest 70
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576169
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To nadal mniej niż twoje 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 🔺 🔺 Może pisz za siebie, bo ja tam jeżdżę 80.. Przestań się w końcu popisywać, bo zaczyna to być nudne..
> [...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kolega w końcu pokazał swoje prawdziwe oblicze i, zachowując się jak typowy p0lak czyli fika i podskakuje dopiero jak pozornie nie grożą mu żadne konsekwencje, zaczął mnie obrażać także w wiadomościach prywatnych. Treść oryginalna, bo myślę że kolega skoro jest taki mocny w słowach to nie trzeba przyćmiewać jego zajebistości na forum ogólnym
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> "To nadal mniej niż twoje 100".. i nadal więcej niż twoje IQ..
> Spierdalaj na drzewo..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Przypomnę tylko dla kontekstu że użyszkodnik ten smrodził na forum niejednokrotnie.
> 
> 
> Kemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kandydat na bana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Polska] Absurdy drogowe, dziury i inne mistrzostwa...
> 
> 
> Całkiem niedawno była zmiana warunków technicznych dla dróg publicznych i teraz przy pochyleniu podłużnym chodnika >6% trzeba stosować poręcze. Tyle tylko że poręcze mogą być choć trochę estetyczne: (foto UM Jastrzębie-Zdrój)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luki_SL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kolejne wrzutki będą już inaczej "rozliczane".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Czyń więc honory, bo ten bachor znowu kontratakuje
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Łatwo znaleźć tu takich co się tylko popisują i robią wrażenie "znania przepisów".. czy piszący "bodajże" ma pojęcie ?? Nawet nie ma checi przeczytania kilku wyrazów w rozporządzeniu, byle tylko nabic licznik postów..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osoba która miesiąc temu pokazywała swój brak kompetencji w dziale drogowym (Jeden przykład i drugi przykład) od jakiegoś czasu obnosi się z tym w wątku o Carmagedonie. Dzisiaj ponownie po otrzymaniu stosownych podstaw prawnych nadal nam wmawia że żyjemy w równoległym świecie z innymi przepisami (Być może względem jego świata tak właśnie jest) oraz robi to samo co każda osoba niezdolna do odpowiedzi, atakuje personalnie.
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikt cie nie zmusza, naucz się przepisów razem z resztą kolegów, co z jednego skrzyżowania robia kilka, żeby tylko ich teoria pasowała do gamoniowatej infrastruktury..
> 
> No ty na pewno nie (i jeszcze długo tak będzie), bo ja rozróżniam skrzyżowania i nie znalazłem w PoRD definicji "zespołu kilku skrzyzowań' ..
> Poza tym skąd wiesz, że mam ?? Jasnowidz jesteś ???
> Jak wy jeździcie po tych drogach, że jeszcze żyjecie ?? W Hanysowie jest inny kodeks niż w reszcie kraju ??
> 
> elot, jak jesteś chory to moze poszukaj dobrego lekarza, najlepiej od nóg.. Popisywanie sie niewiedzą i zwalanie na innych masz we krwi, to widać.. geniuszu, to co jeszcze wymyslisz oprócz popierania bzdur na drogach i na kolejowych szlakach ?? powinieneś mieć nick "hejt7/24" bo fantazja nie pasuje..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 🔺 🔺 płaczesz ?? niestety, słaby jesteś, nie znasz sie na niczym to trzeba w rękaw moderatorowi sie wypłakać - i nie pisz o mnie "osoba", chamie.. Jest tu jakiś ADMIN ?? To jest atak personalny.. Ja do tego osobnika piszę przecież "geniuszu" - czy to jest atak ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ty masz czelnosc jeszcze tutaj pisac o czyims chamstwie? Ja rowniez prosze o przyjrzenie sie ktoregos z moderatorow o przyjrzenie sie dzialalnosci uzytkownika @konkol w watku carmaggedon. Zwlaszcza chamstwa jakim wykazuje sie wobec @elota (maly przyklad chocby powyzej) jak i innych. O pitoleniu o przepisach ruchu drogowego nawet nie wspominam. Dawno nie widzialem takiej zenady jak to co on wyprawia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nic więcej do dodania nie mam, poza ewentualnym upamiętnianiem kolejnych postów tego użyszkodnika, które na pewno zaraz się pojawią
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodajemy do kartoteki, chociaż pewnie dalej będzie opowiadać że to inni go oczerniają
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebveyrona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Przecież to Ty napisałeś, że tam jest 100 :bash:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Następny.. jak nie rozumiesz co jest napisane, to nie komentuj..
> Na DTŚ wolno jeździć 100, na tym odcinku jest ograniczenie 80. Nadal nie czaisz? Gdzie napisałem, że popełniam wykroczenie.. odszczekaj i przeproś..👍👍
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Może się moderator weźmie w końcu za tego powyżej "uzyszkoddnika", bo jego wypociny na forum są już nudne. Za to ataki jak najbardziej mu wychodzą. Czyżby znajomy moderatorów?? Bez reakcji przechodzą jego posty. 😡😡
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> elot, co ma zawartość PW do forum?? Robisz z siebie idiotę udostępniając wpisy ze skrzynki. Już się z ciebie śmieją..😆😆
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @625 przyjrzysz się sprawie o której pisałem trochę wyżej?
> Bo koledze ciągle mało
> 
> 
> konkol w wiadomości prywatnej 5 października said:
> 
> 
> 
> bytomioku, nie życzę sobie abys czytał, komentował a tym bardziej cytował moje posty - po prostu znajdx sobie innych do prowokacji..
> będzie rekaw??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Mimo tego że przed bardzo długi czas starałem się przymykać oko na jego odzywki (Inni użytkownicy pewnie też) i bardziej skupiać się na merytorycznej treści (Bo wiedzy koledze nie można odmówić) to się po prostu nie da tak żyć...

Wątek o Carmagedonie:


gacol said:


>





Hayate said:


> Brawo za decyzję.





konkol said:


> Za którą.. bo było kilka jak widać.. wszystkie chooyowe, oprócz ostatniej..
> Rozumiem, że popierasz wjeżdżanie na przejazd bez możliwości zjechania z niego??





Hayate said:


> Trzeba być wyjątkowo upierdliwym, żeby zadawać takie pytanie. Oczywiście, że chodzi o wyłamanie szlabanu.





konkol said:


> Gdyby było takie oczywiste, to bym cię nie podejrzewał o zmowę z tym głupkiem.. Wszystko zrobił ŹLE, oprócz jednej rzeczy - trzeba sie zastanowic czy to wystarczający powód do chwalenia go i bicia mu braw..
> elot i zyzio - wy też gostka chwalicie i popieracie?? Jestem w szoku..





Hayate said:


> Każdy kto ogląda ten wątek widział dziesiątki filmików, w którym kierowca nie potrafił podjąć takiej decyzji tylko albo ponosił śmierć na torach, albo rozwalał w trzy dupy auto i lokomotywę, więc tak - to jest dobra okazja żeby powiedzieć, że ta decyzja jest dobra i słuszna.
> 
> Nie chce mi się dalej tego wątku ciągnąć, jak tego nie rozumiesz to przykro mi. EOT





konkol said:


> Hayate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Każdy kto ogląda ten wątek
> 
> 
> 
> A także STOP CHAM, Polskie Drogi, Polscy Kierowcy i inne kanały na YT..
> 
> 
> 
> Hayate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ta decyzja
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Która ?? Ile razy trzeba pytac żebyś zaczął pisać po polsku i merytorycznie?
> 
> 
> 
> Hayate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nie chce mi się dalej tego wątku ciągnąć, jak tego nie rozumiesz to przykro mi. EOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ale zaczynać ci sie chciało? Niestety nikt cie nie poparł - czaisz jakiego babola walnąłeś i teraz się wycofujesz, sądzisz, że EOT załatwi sprawę i się wybielisz.. Otóż nie, ja rozumiem, że prawo jest po to żeby go przestrzegać a nie łamać i bić brawo oszołomom.. Szofer dostawczaka zrobił tak wiele błędów, że to "ratowanie dupy" nie stanowi o jego geniuszu.. A przykre jest, że 95% komentarzy pod tym filmem na różnych kanałach i grupach FB chwali niedorozwoja..
Click to expand...




dkzg said:


> Nadal nie wiesz która, czy palisz gupa?





konkol said:


> dkzg said:
> 
> 
> 
> palisz gupa?
> 
> 
> 
> reszta jest milczeniem..👌👌
Click to expand...




Hayate said:


> konkol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ale zaczynać ci sie chciało? Niestety nikt cie nie poparł - czaisz jakiego babola walnąłeś i teraz się wycofujesz, sądzisz, że EOT załatwi sprawę i się wybielisz.. Otóż nie, ja rozumiem, że prawo jest po to żeby go przestrzegać a nie łamać i bić brawo oszołomom.. Szofer dostawczaka zrobił tak wiele błędów, że to "ratowanie dupy" nie stanowi o jego geniuszu.. A przykre jest, że 95% komentarzy pod tym filmem na różnych kanałach i grupach FB chwali niedorozwoja..
> 
> 
> 
> Wszystko w porządku?
Click to expand...

Wątek o ciekawostkach drogowych


konkol said:


> A w Częstochowie rondo o bardzo nietypowym kształcie wyspy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolega objechał ten wynalazek..





elot360 said:


> Tu masz mniejszą wyspę
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo Karviny · 44-300 Wodzislaw Slaski, Poland
> 
> 
> 44-300 Wodzislaw Slaski, Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.app.goo.gl





konkol said:


> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> masz
> 
> 
> 
> Do kogo piszesz?? Do psa wołaj "masz"..
> 
> 
> 
> elot360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mniejszą
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nikt nie pisał o wymiarach - o co ci chodzi??
> Pisz na temat albo napisz własny post - "W Wodzisławiu.."
Click to expand...

Nawet nie chcę się pytać o co chodzi, bo się jeszcze dowiem że zupa była za słona. Miałem nadzieję że jak się weźmie korektę na jego zgryźliwość, uszczypliwość i poza jego wiedzą właściwie całkoształt to jakość to będzie. Nie, nie będzie.
Widziałem że nad jego postem w ciekawostkach pojawiła się już jakaś adnotacja:









Ja mimo wszystko proszę, w oparciu o dzisiejsze i dawne przewinienia, o jakąś konkretną reakcję. Jak widać na załączonym obrazku dotychczasowe metody jakoś nie złagodziły podejścia tego użytkownika do innych. I jestem prawie pewien że jeszcze parę osób pod tą prośbą by się podpisało


----------



## Eurotram

Kemo said:


> @*Din Sevenn @Eurotram*
> 
> Idźcie sobie do jakiegoś politycznego hyde parku, a nie zaśmiecajcie księgę skarg


Oooo, jak już jesteś, to chyba nie stanowiłoby dla Ciebie wielkiego wysiłku przeniesienie tych postów do PHP? Tym bardziej, że zdecydowanie zamierzam odpowiedzieć na ostatni post @Din Sevenn i PHP to idealne miejsce do tego (by nie śmiecić w Księdze). 

EDIT: Dzięki @Kemo


----------



## konkol

elot360 said:


> podpisało


Podpisuję się.. warto by moderacja przyjrzała się twoim wpisom. A ja sobie nie życzę żebyś do mnie pisał "masz" .. tak do psa można wołać.. i tylko to ci napisałem..
Twój elaborat to zwykły śmiech.. 
Może przestań się mnie czepiać, bo twoje chamstwo, wulgaryzmy i przeklinanie w postach też zasługują na uwagę moderatora..


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Kolega sam się przyznał że wraca raz na pół roku potrollować, także prosiłbym o bana.








[Bydgoszcz] Metropolia Bydgoska (zasady i ranking - 1. post)


Szkoda, że tak niewielu wyborców z okręgu wyborczego Całbeckiego to dostrzega. Jego rządy to okres bardzo słaby dla kujawsko-pomorskiego a mimo to dostaje kosmiczne liczby głosów. Jego okręg wyborczy głosuje na niego jako na nadprezydenta Torunia a nie marszałka regionu. Ma załatwiać fruty dla...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zamaszysty

MODERATOR PILNIE POTRZEBNY, mamy nalot miłośników teorii spiskowych i pijanych rantów na forum:









[Bydgoszcz] Metropolia Bydgoska (zasady i ranking - 1. post)


Jakby nie patrzec to jest krok do przodu aby pozbyc sie pijawki. Nie ma co sie ludzic ze Calbecki pozwolil na oddzielenie Bydgoszczy od Torunia tak sobie. Teraz bedzie faworyzowal torunski ZIT. ( juz moge przyjac zaklady ze na glowe mieszkancy torunskiego okregu dostana wiecej od bydgoskiego...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Posty użytkownika* kamcio234234* czytacie na własną odpowiedzialność, za niczyje zdrowie psychiczne nie ręczę po przeczytaniu.


----------



## Zyzio

ładnie proszę o skasowanie postów w wątku:








[Kraków] KST Etap IV - ul. Meissnera - Mistrzejowice


Ogłoszony został przetarg na "Opracowanie koncepcji dla budowy linii tramwajowej KST Etap IV (ul. Meissnera - Mistrzejowice) wraz z opracowaniem materiałów i złożeniem wniosku o wydanie decyzji o ŚU, oraz uzyskaniem prawomocnej decyzji o ŚU." WYCIĄG Z ZAKRESU RZECZOWEGO I. Przedmiot zamówienia...




www.skyscrapercity.com





od nr 884:








[Kraków] KST Etap IV - ul. Meissnera - Mistrzejowice


(...) Serio nie sposób zrozumieć po co ładować się w tak olbrzymie koszty bez uzyskania sensownych korzyści. ... odpowiedź tkwi w trzech literach... PPP, czyli kasa do wydania (bo jest w jej nadmiarze po zapaści na rynku obiektów biurowych). To "ciepły" pieniądz, który musi być wydany. A...




www.skyscrapercity.com





885:








[Kraków] KST Etap IV - ul. Meissnera - Mistrzejowice


(...) Serio nie sposób zrozumieć po co ładować się w tak olbrzymie koszty bez uzyskania sensownych korzyści. ... odpowiedź tkwi w trzech literach... PPP, czyli kasa do wydania (bo jest w jej nadmiarze po zapaści na rynku obiektów biurowych). To "ciepły" pieniądz, który musi być wydany. A...




www.skyscrapercity.com




886:








[Kraków] KST Etap IV - ul. Meissnera - Mistrzejowice


(...) Serio nie sposób zrozumieć po co ładować się w tak olbrzymie koszty bez uzyskania sensownych korzyści. ... odpowiedź tkwi w trzech literach... PPP, czyli kasa do wydania (bo jest w jej nadmiarze po zapaści na rynku obiektów biurowych). To "ciepły" pieniądz, który musi być wydany. A...




www.skyscrapercity.com




887:








[Kraków] KST Etap IV - ul. Meissnera - Mistrzejowice


(...) Serio nie sposób zrozumieć po co ładować się w tak olbrzymie koszty bez uzyskania sensownych korzyści. ... odpowiedź tkwi w trzech literach... PPP, czyli kasa do wydania (bo jest w jej nadmiarze po zapaści na rynku obiektów biurowych). To "ciepły" pieniądz, który musi być wydany. A...




www.skyscrapercity.com




888:








[Kraków] KST Etap IV - ul. Meissnera - Mistrzejowice


(...) Serio nie sposób zrozumieć po co ładować się w tak olbrzymie koszty bez uzyskania sensownych korzyści. ... odpowiedź tkwi w trzech literach... PPP, czyli kasa do wydania (bo jest w jej nadmiarze po zapaści na rynku obiektów biurowych). To "ciepły" pieniądz, który musi być wydany. A...




www.skyscrapercity.com





a jeśli mod uzna za stosowne, to być może i ten wywołujący "gównoburzę" też:

883:








[Kraków] KST Etap IV - ul. Meissnera - Mistrzejowice


(...) Serio nie sposób zrozumieć po co ładować się w tak olbrzymie koszty bez uzyskania sensownych korzyści. ... odpowiedź tkwi w trzech literach... PPP, czyli kasa do wydania (bo jest w jej nadmiarze po zapaści na rynku obiektów biurowych). To "ciepły" pieniądz, który musi być wydany. A...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Quercus33

Witam.
Może dało by się coś zrobić z nazwą wątku koszlin-remont-amfiteatru w dziale Pomorze, Warmia i Mazury


----------



## xemir

Witam,

Mogę prosić moderację o zrobienie porządku z ostatnią stroną wpisów w dziale S7/DK7 Zakopianka?








[S7/DK47] Zakopianka [dyskusja nad SK dla Kraków -...


Ale na ten kawałek dopiero została teraz podpisana umowa.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## lukas29

Witam,

poproszę o zmianę nazwy wątku na

*[Busko - Zdrój i okolice] Inwestycje*









[Busko - Zdrój i okolice] Inwestycje


Zakres wątku: obiekty państwowe i samorządowe z terenu miasta i gminy Busko - Zdrój. Remonty i inwestycje.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Zgodnie z prośbą


----------



## Kinio

Czy mógłbym prosić o przeniesienie całego wątku [Bydgoszcz] Wysokościowce z działu Architektura i Urbanistyka do bydgoskiej części działu Wielkopolska i Kujawy? Myślę, że ten dział będzie lepszym miejscem do życia dla wątku  .


----------



## Potok

[Katowice] Stadion Miejski [dyskusja niemerytoryczna...


Pomimo, że miasto jeszcze nie przejęło gruntów, na których znajduje się stadion (najprawdopodobniej wciąż ciągnie się spór z WPKiW) i nie może jeszcze nic zrobić, to zarząd GieKSy już pracuje nad wstępną koncepcją która trafi/trafiła do władz miejskich. Oto wizualizacja w/w koncepcji...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Czy można prosić o wizytę moda w tym temacie - o co zreszta proszą w tym temacie również inni uczestnicy.

Smog, wykładziny, dziury w drogach.

Miało byc merytorycznie o stadionie a jak jest to niech moderator poczyta.


----------



## dkzg

To wytłumacz jeszcze to się ma do prywatnego, kanadyjskiego forum.


----------



## 625

wonsbelfer said:


> W regulaminie nie ma (o dziwo), ale jest w Ustawie Zasadniczej obowiązującej w RP (we Wrocławiu gdzie Pan Szanowny klepie w klawiaturę - też).


Radosław Sikorski prawomocnie wygrał z wydawcą Fakt.pl. "Przeprosiny przez 7 dni" (wirtualnemedia.pl)


----------



## wonsbelfer

dkzg said:


> To wytłumacz jeszcze to się ma do prywatnego, kanadyjskiego forum.


decyduje miejsce dokonania czynu


----------



## wonsbelfer

625 said:


> Radosław Sikorski prawomocnie wygrał z wydawcą Fakt.pl. "Przeprosiny przez 7 dni" (wirtualnemedia.pl)


a co do wolności słowa mają czyny np z art 212 KK (ścigane na wniosek pokrzywdzonej osoby) ?


----------



## 625

wonsbelfer said:


> a co do wolności słowa mają czyny np z art 212 KK (ścigane na wniosek pokrzywdzonej osoby) ?


A to, że chamstwa tu nie tolerujemy.


----------



## wonsbelfer

625 said:


> A to, że chamstwa tu nie tolerujemy.


umiarkowanie zgrabne zacieranie śladów po tym co się ulało:
625 said:
Gdzie w regulaminie jest zasada wolności wypowiedzi?


----------



## 625

wonsbelfer said:


> umiarkowanie zgrabne zacieranie śladów po tym co się ulało:
> 625 said:
> Gdzie w regulaminie jest zasada wolności wypowiedzi?


Używanie pejoratywnych określeń, takich jak "baba" o kobiecie jest zakazane. Potrzebujesz mieć to napisane dużymi literami? EOT.


----------



## marcin.poznan

W ogóle jakiś wysyp ostatnio głosicieli "wolnego słowa", co to rejestrując się nie przeczytali regulaminu i grożą sądem czy innymi paragrafami. Niedawno jeden taki groził podaniem mnie (!?) do sądu w Ontario  za wykasowanie dwóch postów OT. Piszę to, aby uspokoić inne gorące głowy i przypomnieć, że skoro tu sa, to na pewne ograniczenia się zdecydowali. A najlepiej jak zabiorą się po prostu za merytoryczną, urbanistyczną dyskusję, to nie będzie żadnych problemów


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Używanie pejoratywnych określeń, takich jak "baba" o kobiecie jest zakazane. Potrzebujesz mieć to napisane dużymi literami? EOT.


A pisanie "Chlew Obsrany Gównem" o Polsce? Tak na pierwszy rzut oka wydaje się, że to pejoratywne określenie.


----------



## Kemo

Jeśli Polska jest kobietą, to nie można.


----------



## ArtiiP

może jednak warto przypomnieć że wolność wypowiedzi polega na tym że możesz sobie założyć jakieś forum na dowolnym hostingu (czytając regulamin tegoż) i założyć sobie konto i się tam wypowiadać do woli.

Będąc u kogoś trzeba się liczyć z zasadami i jednocześnie z tym, że nawet posty zgodne z zasadami mogą wypaść, bo taką ma fantazje właściciel*.

* czy ludzie oddelegowani do czynności administracyjnych.


----------



## wonsbelfer

625 said:


> Używanie pejoratywnych określeń, takich jak "baba" o kobiecie jest zakazane. Potrzebujesz mieć to napisane dużymi literami? EOT.


Tu nie chodzi o piętnowanie, usuwanie pejoratywnych, obraźliwych określeń, tylko o to co się Panu "wymsknęło" o "wolności wypowiedzi". Ja Pana stosunek do "wolności wypowiedzi" odczytałem następująco: "ja tu car i Boh, bom administrator i moje tu rządy, a komu się nie podoba, to wyp..." 
Przypomniał mi się jeszcze ładny cytat: "Politycy są jak pieluchy. Należy ich często wymieniać. Z tych samych powodów". Zupełnie nie wiem dlaczego właśnie teraz mi się to skojarzyło....


----------



## 625

wonsbelfer said:


> Zupełnie nie wiem dlaczego właśnie teraz mi się to skojarzyło....


Zupełnie przez przypadek będąc na tym forum od 2004 roku nie znasz zasad, które tu od zawsze panują. I jak brzmiał regulamin, który wtedy akceptowałeś.


----------



## wonsbelfer

625 said:


> Zupełnie przez przypadek będąc na tym forum od 2004 roku nie znasz zasad, które tu od zawsze panują. I jak brzmiał regulamin, który wtedy akceptowałeś.


Doskonale je pamiętam. Pamiętam również czasy, gdy modami byli tu ludzie nie prezentujący hucpy.


----------



## Exelcior

@625 Baba to też obiektu kultu:








Baby pruskie – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia







pl.wikipedia.org












Baby kamienne – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia







pl.wikipedia.org




Za to też będzie ban?


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> Używanie pejoratywnych określeń, takich jak "baba" o kobiecie jest zakazane. Potrzebujesz mieć to napisane dużymi literami? EOT.


Ale jak "swój" nazywa kobietę znacznie gorzej (przypomnij sobie słowo na "L" z ciągnięciem na końcu), to jest OK i udajesz że nie widzisz bo "nie Twój region"? To już hipokryzja... Równi i równiejsi w pełnej krasie.


----------



## wonsbelfer

Eurotram said:


> To już hipokryzja...


Wańkowicz podobne zachowania nazwał celniej: kundlizm – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny


----------



## Tomczyna

Wnoszę (wydaje mi się, że po raz kolejny) o scalenie, lub przeniesienie postów ze starego wątku o krwiodawstwie do nowego.


----------



## 625

wonsbelfer, Eurotram, Exelcior - bany do niedzieli za trollowanie w księdze. Na przyszłość: księga jest od składania konkretnych skarg z linkami, a nie dyskusji i obrażania.


----------



## Lahcim nitup

*[Katowice] Urbanistyka i architektura miasta, miejscowe plany zagospodarowania*

^^ wniosek by ten wątek przenieść tu:

Forum Polskich Wieżowców >> Śląsk » Katowice


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Przeniesione zgodnie z prośbą


----------



## skejl

625 said:


> wonsbelfer, Eurotram, Exelcior - bany do niedzieli za trollowanie w księdze. Na przyszłość: księga jest od składania konkretnych skarg z linkami, a nie dyskusji i obrażania.


No dobrze, gdzie w takim razie _dyskutować_ z decyzjami modów, które z natury rzeczy bywają _dyskusyjne_? Jest do tego jakiś osobny wątek? Czy może trzeba nawet drobną uwagę (w końcu wszyscy się mylimy, widzimy rzeczy z różnych perspektyw, a czasem po prostu potrzeba dodatkowych wyjaśnień) podnieść do rangi _skargi_?


----------



## 625

skejl said:


> No dobrze, gdzie w takim razie _dyskutować_ z decyzjami modów, które z natury rzeczy bywają _dyskusyjne_? Jest do tego jakiś osobny wątek? Czy może trzeba nawet drobną uwagę (w końcu wszyscy się mylimy, widzimy rzeczy z różnych perspektyw, a czasem po prostu potrzeba dodatkowych wyjaśnień) podnieść do rangi _skargi_?


Dyskutować można. Ale nie jest dyskusją obrażanie, co czyni wonsbelfer, czy pisanie w kółko wiemaleniepowiem, co czyni od dawna Eurotram. Szanujmy swój czas.


----------



## Zyzio

625 said:


> m121 miesiąc, lajkujący po tygodniu (jarzabek1, tm101, Zyzio), 2 tygodnie bartek76, który miał już ostrzeżenia za proepidemikę, a teraz pisze coś o cenzurze.



Niniejszym oświadczam, że mój "like" dotyczył tylko i wyłącznie drugiej części wypowiedzi dot. prezydentów USA i psa.
Nie dostałem żadnej możliwości wypowiedzi - po zbanowaniu nie ma możliwości wysłania PM, ani żadnej inne reakcji przez forum.


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Dyskutować można. Ale nie jest dyskusją obrażanie, co czyni wonsbelfer, czy pisanie w kółko wiemaleniepowiem, co czyni od dawna Eurotram. Szanujmy swój czas.


A mógłbyś wyrazić autorytatywne rozporządzenie, czy wolno tutaj na forum obrażać Polskę, naszą ojczyznę, określeniem "Chlew Obsrany Gównem"? Pytałem wcześniej, ale chyba nie szanujesz mojego czasu, nie odpowiedziałeś.


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

^^ Przecież ChOG to Chronione Oznaczenie Geograficzne, o co ci chodzi.


----------



## 625

Myślę, że wszystko wyjaśniła już Wisława Szymborska.


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Myślę, że wszystko wyjaśniła już Wisława Szymborska.


Czyli oficjalnie potwierdzasz, że tutaj na forum można nazywać Polskę "chlewem obsranym gównem", ale nie można powiedzieć o Merkel "baba". OK, dzięki, spadam.


----------



## el nino

Ale widzisz że jest drobna, subtelna różnica, pomiędzy użyciem pejoratywnego określenia wobec konkretnej osoby a paralelą opisującą rzeczywistość?


----------



## Hipolit

Zyzio said:


> Niniejszym oświadczam, że mój "like" dotyczył tylko i wyłącznie drugiej części wypowiedzi dot. prezydentów USA i psa.
> Nie dostałem żadnej możliwości wypowiedzi - po zbanowaniu nie ma możliwości wysłania PM, ani żadnej inne reakcji przez forum.


W momencie, gdy trzeba się na tym forum tłumaczyć z "lajków", zaczynam "rzygać już tym miodem".


----------



## sudione

625 said:


> Szanujmy swój czas.


Odniosę się niżej do tego zdania, ale najpierw opowiem pewną anegdotę:
W pewnym temacie na forum SSC wrzuca się bardzo dużo zdjęć, ja będąc żywo zainteresowany tą właśnie inwestycją prowadzoną w moim mieście odwiedzałem ten wątek praktycznie codziennie. W pewnym momencie jeden z głównych fotografów tej inwestycji zniknął z wątku. W końcu ktoś zapytał: co się z Nim stało? Okazało się, że dostał bana na 30 dni więc zbanowany user przesyłał fotki do kogoś innego i fotorelacja z inwestycji mogła się dalej rozwijać. Zbanowany user zawsze wypowiadał się w w/w wątku zawsze merytorycznie, z szacunkiem, każda wypowiedź była poparta wiedzą. Mimo, że na forum jestem (chyba) prawie od początku (logując się dopiero w grudniu 2012-go) nie wiedziałem, że istnieją wątki dotyczące, np. polityki. Po prostu nigdy takich nie szukam, bo wiem doskonale co się w nich dzieje i do czego ta dyskusja prowadzi. ...ale do czego pije? -> użytkownik o którym wyżej pisałem dostał 30-dniowego bana w wątku politycznym PHP (nie wiem, czy tak to się pisze) i postanowiłem to sprawdzić jak taka osoba opanowana, merytoryczna posiadająca szeroką wiedzę mogła zostać zbanowana tym bardziej, że w technicznym wątku była wzorem do naśladowania. No i sprawdziłem! Okazało się, że w wątku politycznym wszyscy obrzucają się błotem bez litości i osoba merytoryczna w wątku technicznym/inwestycyjnym zamienia się w jakiegoś diabła w wątku politycznym. "Rynce" mi opadły do samej ziemi.

...i teraz żeby nie było, że zaśmiecam wątek mimo tego, że wiem doskonale, że to się nie wydarzy: *zgłaszam oficjalny wniosek o całkowite usunięcie wątków związanych z polityką oraz COVID'em*. Prawda jest taka, że takie wątki w polskiej części forum *NIE MAJĄ SENSU*. Jeszcze nigdy i nigdzie nie widziałem, żeby Polak z Polakiem doszedł do jakiegokolwiek porozumienia w sprawie polityki. Jeszcze nikt nigdy nie napisał w internecie: "Zwolenniku PiS'u/PO masz rację! Twój rząd/opozycja mają rację! Otworzyłeś mi tym zdaniem oczy! Będę wspierał Twoją partię!" Prawda jest taka, że takie wątki generują niepotrzebne nerwy oraz jak widać w tym wątku generują także niepotrzebną dodatkową pracę adminów. Pytanie: po co? Czy nie możemy swoich wysiłków przeznaczyć na coś bardziej pożytecznego? Na tworzenie map, foto(wideo)relacji, dawania wsparcia i dzielenie się z młodszymi user'ami swoim doświadczeniem. Jestem na innym forum (zdecydowanie mniejszym) i tam też jest oczywiście wątek polityczny, ale każdy wie jakie kto ma poglądy i wątek umarł śmiercią naturalną, bo wszyscy doskonale zrozumieli, że nikt nikogo nie przekona do swojego zdania. Wiadomo, że pojawią się przeciwnicy likwidacji wątku politycznego (...ale by była afera na "sto fajerek"!







) to może warto byłoby przemyśleć sprawę wątku podobnego do "Kolejowa wiadomość dnia" i stworzyć wątek "Polityczna (COVID'owa) wiadomość dnia", czyli wklejamy link, ale bez możliwości komentowania i za każdy komentarz ban/brig, czy inna kara. Myślę, że to by oczyściło atmosferę na forum. Apeluję do administracji -> *SZANUJMY SWÓJ CZAS* (oraz nerwy)!

P.S. ...i na końcu wrzucę amerykańską animację o tym jak my Polacy zachowujemy się w wątku politycznym. -> 




P.S.2 ...i ostatnia sprawa: dawanie banów za "lajki". Z całym szacunkiem, ale to już jest powrót do podstawówki/piaskownicy.Jeżeli dobrze rozumuję, a nie jestem gościem w wątkach politycznych - jeżeli "zalajkuję" śmieszną/humorystyczną wypowiedź ośmieszającą ideę, np. "marszu kobiet", a admin całym sercem sprawę popiera i da mi bana to jaki ma sens dawania "lajków"? Muszę się mieć na baczności i uważać komu daję "lajki"? Nie lepiej stworzyć listę użytkowników którym nie wolno dawać lajków? Wtedy czułbym się bezpieczny i bardziej ostrożny.


----------



## drugastrona

el nino said:


> Ale widzisz że jest drobna, subtelna różnica, pomiędzy użyciem pejoratywnego określenia wobec konkretnej osoby a paralelą opisującą rzeczywistość?


Rzekomo "chamstwa" i "pejoratywnych określeń" tutaj się nie toleruje. A inna sprawa, że każdy ma swoją rzeczywistość. Nie ma jednej jedynej Polski i dla mnie to żaden chlew.


----------



## tm101

Temat tego wątku to "Księga skarg i wniosków", zatem ja z wnioskiem:
Bardzo proszę o jasne określenie w regulaminie za lajkowanie jakiego typu postów można dostać bana i na ile. Albo proszę o wyłączenie tej funkcji, bo jak widać stała się ona bardzo niebezpieczna i kontrowersyjna.


----------



## 625

tm101 said:


> Temat tego wątku to "Księga skarg i wniosków", zatem ja z wnioskiem:
> Bardzo proszę o jasne określenie w regulaminie za lajkowanie jakiego typu postów można dostać bana i na ile. Albo proszę o wyłączenie tej funkcji, bo jak widać stała się ona bardzo niebezpieczna i kontrowersyjna.


Za posty takie jak Twoje:


tm101 said:


> Teraz jak nigdy musimy być solidarni. Jeśli tylko jedna czy dwie knajpy na miasto się otworzą, to kulsony z grażynami sanepidowskimi zaraz ich dojadą. Ale jeśli otworzą się setki - zwyczajnie nie dadzą rady, nie ta skala. I nie tylko knajpy - czas na powrót siłowni, basenów, stoków - słowiem: NORMALNOŚCI! Po 10 miesiącach czołgania nas jak najgorszych robali należy powiedzieć DOSYĆ!


Za podżeganie do przestępstwa, za wyzywanie urzędników i policji.


----------



## tm101

625 said:


> Za posty takie jak Twoje:





625 said:


> Za podżeganie do przestępstwa, za wyzywanie urzędników i policji.


W porządku, jasne. Na ile dni za napisanie a na ile za polubienie? Dobrze byłoby i dla moderacji i dla użytkowników mieć to czarno na białym w regulaminie, dziękuję!


----------



## dkzg

tm101 said:


> W porządku, jasne. Na ile dni za napisanie a na ile za polubienie? Dobrze byłoby i dla moderacji i dla użytkowników mieć to czarno na białym w regulaminie, dziękuję!


Opublikujemy odpowiednie rozporządzenie dwie minuty przed daniem banów. Nie powinno Ci przeszkadzać.


----------



## el nino

625 said:


> Za podżeganie do przestępstwa, za wyzywanie urzędników i policji.


Chciałbym tylko zauważyć, że jak na razie sądy w większości wskazują, że nałożone mandaty i kary administracyjne na podstawie rozporządzeń, są niezgodne z obowiązującym prawem.


----------



## Łosiu

sudione said:


> Pytanie: po co?


Żeby uniknąć rozlewającego się offtopowania politycznego w innych wątkach. Dzięki temu PHP nie doświadczyłeś zamiany "merytorycznego usera" w polityczną bestię w wątku inwestycyjnym.
Oczywiście nie zawsze się to udaje, ale jednak bufor bezpieczeństwa jakiś dzięki temu mamy.


----------



## 625

tm101 said:


> W porządku, jasne. Na ile dni za napisanie a na ile za polubienie? Dobrze byłoby i dla moderacji i dla użytkowników mieć to czarno na białym w regulaminie, dziękuję!


Jak akceptowałeś regulamin w 2011 roku, miałeś tam jasno napisane jak wygląda proces decyzyjny. Jak widzę, także @el nino i @dkzg zapomnieli, co przyjęli?


----------



## tm101

No właśnie o tym "lubieniu" postów nie mogę się doszukać tutaj. Chyba, że w 2011 był inny regulamin, ale czy jest on nadal dostępny do wglądu? 
Ogólnie można dawać bany nawet i na 10 lat za "lajkowanie" - nie ma problemu, tylko dobrze byłoby gdyby to było jasno określone.


----------



## 625

tm101 said:


> No właśnie o tym "lubieniu" postów nie mogę się doszukać tutaj. Chyba, że w 2011 był inny regulamin, ale czy jest on nadal dostępny do wglądu?
> Ogólnie można dawać bany nawet i na 10 lat za "lajkowanie" - nie ma problemu, tylko dobrze byłoby gdyby to było jasno określone.


Ty dostałeś za wypowiedzi.


----------



## tm101

W porządku, rozumiem. Nie piszę o tym w tej chwili. Chcę tylko wiedzieć czy i na jakiej zasadzie mam się obawiać zbyt pochopnego "lajkowania". I miło byłoby gdyby dla wszystkich użytkowników stało się to jasne.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Cóż, temat ten powraca co jakiś czas, więc może każdemu wytłumaczę jak to działa. Otóż z moderacją jest trochę jak z pisowskim rządem, a z regulaminem trochę jak z polskim prawem. Raz się na niego powołujesz, innym razem podcierasz nim sobie wiadomą część ciała. I tak jak w Polsce, trzeba się po prostu nauczyć z tym żyć


----------



## el nino

625 said:


> Jak widzę, także @el nino i @dkzg zapomnieli, co przyjęli?


Przykro mi, ale nie rozumiem czemu mnie tutaj wspominasz. Napisałeś iż kolega podżegał do popełnienia przestępstwa - i ja rozumiem że za takie coś można dostać bana i jest to całkiem zrozumiałe. 
Jednakże zauważyłem, że według ostatnich orzeczeń sądów, mandaty oraz kary administracyjne za niestosowanie się do rozporządzeń, nie są żadnym przestępstwem ani wykroczeniem. I ja nie jestem żadną ze stron w tej dyskusji, chciałem tylko wyjaśnić jak to wygląda według prawa na ten moment. Oczywiście obrażanie funkcjonariuszy państwowych jest jak najbardziej karygodne. 

PS. dopuściłeś w poniższym poście dyskusje i nikogo nie obrażam. 



625 said:


> Dyskutować można. Ale nie jest dyskusją obrażanie, co czyni wonsbelfer, czy pisanie w kółko wiemaleniepowiem, co czyni od dawna Eurotram. Szanujmy swój czas.


----------



## michael_siberia

625 said:


> Ty dostałeś za wypowiedzi.


Możesz nie kłamać? 








Księga skarg i wniosków (zgłoszenia z linkami!)


przydała by się szybka i zdecydowana interwencja Przecież już jakiś czas temu posprzątałem. Coś jeszcze się gdzieś ostało? (w wykazie jego postów niby wszystko już usunięte)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Lombat

Jak nie podobają Wam się "wyroki" @625 to możecie poprosić o ocenę innego polskojęzycznego admina, o ile takowego znajdziecie i będzie mu się chciało.
Z "wyrokami" się nie dyskutuje. Albo składajcie skargi do Kanadyjczyków. A nie bijecie tu pianę.

@625 a czy są jakiekolwiek szanse na ustanowienie kolejnego admina dla FPW?
Gdyby Tobie się odechciało albo gdybyś uznał że za dużo roboty. Rozmiar naszego działu jest wystarczającym uzasadnieniem.


----------



## borkosiu

*user nakotaskowa*
w wątku Czas na polityczne śmieszkownie - umieścił zdjęcie dziecka niepełnosprawnego, Rozumiem śmiech z partii politycznej, ale nie kosztem osób, które nie ze swojej winy są jakie są.


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> wonsbelfer, Eurotram, Exelcior - bany do niedzieli za trollowanie w księdze. Na przyszłość: księga jest od składania konkretnych skarg z linkami, a nie dyskusji i obrażania.


Ponieważ widzę, że znosisz krytykę niczym lew-król zwierzą z bajki Krasickiego, więc ograniczę się do jednego posta, tytułem wyjaśnień do tego posta i do drugiego Twojego posta, którego po autorefleksji widocznie sam skasowałeś (tego, w którym oskarżasz mnie o ciągłe "wiemaleniepowiem").
Otóż kilka razy konkretnie pytałem Cię w tej sprawie i podawałem konkretne zgłoszenie (dotyczyło to TEGO zgłoszenia @mkrawcz1 ), zwłaszcza w kontekście faktu, że kilka lat temu rejonizacja modów jakoś Ci nie przeszkadzała, czego jestem sam najlepszym dowodem. Więc jeśli tak każesz za "babę", to zgłoszone przez @mkrawcz1 przewinienie powinno się spotkać z CO NAJMNIEJ tak samo długim banem (o ile tutaj są choć namiastki sprawiedliwości i równego traktowania). 
Z mojej strony koniec tematu, bo już pokazałeś że aż Cię świerzbi żeby wykorzystać takie posty jako podkładkę do chlaśnięcia po mnie. 
BTW (w kwestii formalnej): w "Księdze brigów i banów" w tym ani ubiegłym tygodniu na pewno nie trolowałem z prostego powodu: OIDP nie zaglądałem tam nawet w tym okresie (to tytułem wpisanego przez Ciebie uzasadnienia).


----------



## borkosiu

"urodzi potwora z 5 kończynami" - czy ktoś ma jakąś kontrolę w wątku Czas na polityczne śmieszkowanie? Wszelkie żarty z niepełnosprawności to jest poziom rynsztoku.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Gdzie tu widzisz coś śmiesznego i żartobliwego?


----------



## borkosiu

Proszę czytać ze zrozumieniem, ja nie napisałem, że widzę tu coś śmiesznego i żartobliwego. Nie widzę nic śmiesznego w niepełnosprawności a posługiwanie się niepełnosprawością jako tematem do knajackich żarcików to jest co najmniej niesmaczne.


----------



## notdot

625 said:


> Używanie pejoratywnych określeń, takich jak "baba" o kobiecie jest zakazane. Potrzebujesz mieć to napisane dużymi literami? EOT.


to prośba o zaglądnięcie tutaj








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





ja wiem jaki to wątek no ale dyskusja o "grubej babie" to też przesada, czy może jednak nie???


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> Otóż kilka razy konkretnie pytałem Cię w tej sprawie i podawałem konkretne zgłoszenie (dotyczyło to TEGO zgłoszenia @mkrawcz1 ), zwłaszcza w kontekście faktu, że kilka lat temu rejonizacja modów jakoś Ci nie przeszkadzała, czego jestem sam najlepszym dowodem.


Czy możesz mi w końcu dać link do posta? Po raz kolejny proszę, a Ty wrzucasz link do strony. Ja mam posty od najnowszego, nie wiem jak Ty, więc nie mam pojęcia, o jaki post Ci chodzi.


----------



## rispetto

borkosiu said:


> "urodzi potwora z 5 kończynami" - czy ktoś ma jakąś kontrolę w wątku Czas na polityczne śmieszkowanie? Wszelkie żarty z niepełnosprawności to jest poziom rynsztoku.


Jak zwykle zależy to od kontekstu i poziomu żartu, ale więcej szkody niepełnosprawnym przynosi takie ich stygmatyzowanie ("ojej nie opowiadajmy przy nim żartów o kulawych, bo nie ma nogi"), niż śmianie się z ich ułomności. I piszę to jako osoba mająca każdego dnia do czynienia z niepełnosprawnością. Kulawi też mają poczucie humoru i pokłady autoironii.


----------



## notdot

kolejny raz się chciałem coś napisać odnośnie tekstów o "grubej gołej baby" w jednym z wątków ale uznałem że nie ma sensu


----------



## borkosiu

rispetto said:


> Jak zwykle zależy to od kontekstu i poziomu żartu, ale więcej szkody niepełnosprawnym przynosi takie ich stygmatyzowanie ("ojej nie opowiadajmy przy nim żartów o kulawych, bo nie ma nogi"), niż śmianie się z ich ułomności. I piszę to jako osoba mająca każdego dnia do czynienia z niepełnosprawnością. Kulawi też mają poczucie humoru i pokłady autoironii.


Od dziecka z zespołem Downa też wymagasz autoironii, którego wizerunkiem ktoś się posłuzył do swojego żarciku nt. niepełnosprawności?


----------



## rispetto

Masz styczność z ludźmi z zespołem Downa? Ja mam.


----------



## borkosiu

Tak, mam. Dlatego piszę. Podstawiać niepełnosprawnych pod tego typu żarty to jest totalny odpał.


----------



## noncek

625 said:


> Czemu kłamiesz?
> Statistical Analyses of the Public Health and Economic Performance of Nordic Countries in Response to the COVID-19 Pandemic | medRxiv
> za permenentne kłamstwa ban na miesiąc.


Nie kłamał. Mimo powtarzanych lockdownów, w przeważającej części Europy końca nie widać. Można się czepić, że nie porównał Szwecji z sąsiadami, ok. 
Ale ban za to?



> Kolejne kłamstwa, które wrzucasz. 10 aresztowanych demonstrantów, 4 rannych policjantów w niedzielnej demonstracji w Wiedniu:
> Zehn Festnahmen: Polizei löst aggressiven... | DiePresse.com


Przecież na zapostowanym filmie wyraźnie widać to, co opisał - że policjanci zdjeli kaski i nie niepokoili demonstrantów. Że w innym miejscu (albo w innym czasie) tej samej demonstracji sytuacja się zmieniła, to nie znaczy, że kłamał o tym co pisał.


----------



## Zyzio

Niniejszym chciałem złożyć skargę, że ludziom na forum odp.... znaczy szajba odbija. Tym z uprawnieniami i tym bez.
Bez linku, bo to tylko taka luźna obserwacja. Smuteczek. Tak w przestrzeń wysyłam sygnał "bez żadnego trybu".

Ale może się ktoś zastanowi, przemyśli?
Może to pandemia, może to zima i przednówek - a może wszystko w kupie.

Ludzie! Idźcie na spacer... czasem warto odpuścić.

(a jak już pójdziecie na spacer, to zróbcie fotorelację - jak nie z budowy, to po prostu ze spaceru).


----------



## ps-man

Zyzio said:


> Może to pandemia, może to zima i przednówek - a może wszystko w kupie.


Zimą zwykle bywa gorąco na forum. A w dobie pandemii to już nawet pora roku nieważna.


----------



## mkuldane

Zyzio said:


> (a jak już pójdziecie na spacer, to zróbcie fotorelację - jak nie z budowy, to po prostu ze spaceru).


Składam wniosek, żeby jednak lepiej nie, bo może jakaś morsująca pani w kadr wejdzie i będzie prowokowała do zgłaszania.


----------



## noncek

antysmok said:


> I tu w kontekście wzrost nowych zachorowań w Małopolsce o ~50% tydzień do tygodnia.





newsted said:


> Możesz wskazać ten wzrost na wykresie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koronawirus małopolskie
> 
> 
> Województwo małopolskie oraz powiaty - wykresy, analizy, zawsze aktuane dane dotyczące koronawirusa SARS-CoV-2. Liczba zakażeń, wyzdrowień i zgonów aktualizowana na bieżąco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koronawirusunas.pl


Pytanie formalne: Czy będzie ban za niepodparte żadnymi danymi fake newsy / kłamstwa (udowodnione przez newsteda)?


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

Podpinam się pod powyższy post - zgłaszam wniosek o usunięcie fake newsa z wątku covidowego: 








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com




Dlaczego fake news? Newsted i noncek już podlinkowali, dane MZ mówią to samo.


----------



## Maciek97

Usunięcie wraz z ostrzeżeniem bo władza ostatnio to lubi.


----------



## Hipolit

Maciek97 said:


> Usunięcie wraz z ostrzeżeniem bo władza ostatnio to lubi.


A z posoleniem..?


----------



## elot360

Spam bot








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Sławek

Lombat said:


> Jak nie podobają Wam się "wyroki" @625 to możecie poprosić o ocenę innego polskojęzycznego admina, o ile takowego znajdziecie i będzie mu się chciało.
> Z "wyrokami" się nie dyskutuje. Albo składajcie skargi do Kanadyjczyków. A nie bijecie tu pianę.
> 
> @625 a czy są jakiekolwiek szanse na ustanowienie kolejnego admina dla FPW?
> Gdyby Tobie się odechciało albo gdybyś uznał że za dużo roboty. Rozmiar naszego działu jest wystarczającym uzasadnieniem.


Zgłaszasz się? 

Nie ma innego polskojęzycznego administratora forum, jest 625 i wszyscy inni to moderatorzy. To i tak wyjątek, że Polska ma administratora.

Natomiast ze zdziwieniem przyjmuję fakt, że polubienie jakiegoś posta może się skończyć wykluczeniem z forum. Obejrzałem dokładnie regulamin nasz i ogólny i śladu o tym nie ma. (Regulamin Forum Polskich Wieżowców ). Skoro już moderatorzy usuwają za lajki, to prosiłbym o aktualizację regulaminu by uniknąć problemów w przyszłości. Tak swoją drogą, to polscy użytkownicy są liderami w lajkach na forum - Highest reaction score


----------



## tm101

Sławek said:


> Obejrzałem dokładnie regulamin nasz i ogólny i śladu o tym nie ma. (Regulamin Forum Polskich Wieżowców ). Skoro już moderatorzy usuwają za lajki, to prosiłbym o aktualizację regulaminu by uniknąć problemów w przyszłości.


Dokładnie o to samo apelowałem kilka postów wyżej i spotkałem się jedynie z wymijającymi odpowiedziami, najczęściej nie na temat. Może jeśli ktoś o większej reputacji o to poprosi, to doczekamy się jakiejś jasności w tym temacie.


----------



## Exelcior

[LK 6/21/57/449] Warszawa - Białystok - Kuźnica... - włam na konta?


----------



## tramwaj

Exelcior said:


> [LK 6/21/57/449] Warszawa - Białystok - Kuźnica... - włam na konta?












hint: google translate.


----------



## Tomczyna

Czy ktoś z moderatorów mógłby pomóc koledze @Remi77 w zmyślniejszym uporządkowaniu linków w sygnaturze?


----------



## Lombat

przepraszam pomyliłem karty 
Proszę o przeniesienie tego tu


----------



## noclab

Proszę o sprzątnięcie wątku od poniższego postu (włącznie) do końca:









[Białystok] Węzeł Intermodalny PKS+PKP+BKM wraz z...


Szkoda, że nigdy nie powstała całościowa koncepcja zagospodarowania CH Park, dworca kolejowego i dworca PKS. Obawiam się, że skończy się kiczem, chaosem bylejakością. Cały ten rejon jest objęty planami zagospodarowania w ten sposób: :(




www.skyscrapercity.com





Od postu #739

edit:
@SoboleuS, dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## MichalJ

Bardzo proszę o usunięcie wycieczek osobistych:








[S2] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy (Puławska - Lubelska...


Tak właśnie myślałem, że na początku budowy było pisane o 3




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Gromit

Razparuk - żenujące wpisy w PHPie.


----------



## Buster90

PHP nie podlega donosom w księdze 
Już bez przesady, raz na ruski rok pojawia się przedstawiciel suwerena i cały wonteq sparaliżowany xD


----------



## Po prostu On

Buster90 said:


> PHP nie podlega donosom w księdze


I za to zgłoszenie powinien dostać briga tak jak ja swego czasu dostałem (forumowiczka która wcześniej zgłaszała nie dostała bo..). Ale wiadomo jak jest na forum, ochoczo i z wielką pieczołowitością brigowani są na forum przedstawiciele tylko jednej strony sporu politycznego.


----------



## Sławek

Forum się zawiesiło i zamiast 1 odpowiedzi "napisałem" 3, proszę o usunięcie moich 2 powtórzeń:
[Warszawa] Warszawskie niedasię


----------



## zajf

Jest jakiś problem z forum, że niektóre posty wyparowują bez śladu? Kilka dni temu myślałem, że nie kliknąłem submit i do tego wyciąłem co zapisałem, ale dziś to już jestem na 100% pewny, że mój post się gdzieś "zapodział". Kiedyś jak poleciały jakieś moje posty to w "Alerts" miałem informację, że mój post został usunięty, a dziś nic. 

Czy moderatorzy mają możliwość wycinania postów tak, że autor nie dostaje żadnego powiadomienia?


----------



## zajf

Tomeyk said:


> @zajf
> 
> Niestety nie wszyscy są tak inteligentni jak Ty, czego dowodem moja skromna osoba.
> W związku z tym proszę na przyszłość, abyś w odpowiedzi na dane statystyczne (długość życia w Tanzanii i liczba lekarzy tamże) nie odpisywał, że w Tanzanii wszyscy już umarli, bo jest to sarkazm(?) wykraczający poza moje ograniczone (ku mojemu wielkiemu smutkowi) zdolności pojmowania, a niewątpliwej wartości dodanej, jaką ten sarkazm wnosi do dyskusji, nie jestem w stanie należycie docenić.


Daj mądrzejszym od siebie poczytać tak długo jak wiadomość nie łamie regulaminu, a swoją oceną jakości sarkazmu podziel się z żoną. Ktoś będzie chciał kontynuować dyskusję na temat Tanzanii i skutków ich specyficznego podejścia do pandemii to sobie podyskutujemy i nie musisz psuć zabawy. Nie będzie chętnych to temat umrze. I przecież obaj wiemy, że usunąłeś ten post dlatego, że to ja go napisałem a nie dlatego, że wydawał Ci się zbyt mało merytoryczny, gdyż innych niemerytorycznych postów nie ruszasz - są ich w wątku tysiące.

PS. Przypomniałeś sobie w końcu, że nie wyciąłeś tylko fragmentu, tylko cały post? I to nie był pierwszy post, który mi wywaliłeś, prawda?



Gokufan said:


> Jak widać powyżej, niektórzy forumowicze mogą wszystko


Nie bądź aż tak surowy dla Tomeyk. Po prostu nie zrozumiał treści, a do tego nie pamięta co wyciął. Poza tym to książkowy przypadek nadużycia nadanych uprawnień.


----------



## Tomeyk

@zajf
Oczywiście że to nie pierwszy post jaki usunąłem, i jak widzę nie będzie to post ostatni jaki z tamtego tematu usunę, jeśli uznam że to spam.
Jeśli masz z tym problem - no cóż, nie obchodzi mnie to, szczególnie po popisie kultury jaki tu dałeś.
Z mojej strony EOT.


----------



## ABWera

Prośba o likwidację wątku* Ptaki wlatujące do śmietników 🤪😱*








Ptaki wlatujące do śmietników


Temat o śmietnikach w Polsce. Można tu zamieszczać zdjęcia ptaków, które wleciały do śmietników.. Na początek: Białystok (2014)




www.skyscrapercity.com




założonego przez nowego usera.


----------



## Kemo

To jakiś troll, na dodatek multikonto (niedawno pisał jakieś głupoty w wątku o pomnikach JP2 o ile dobrze pamiętam). Ban


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Może ktoś ogarnąć temat o Varso. Jak nie dyskusje kto ma dłuższego to pierdzielenie od czego jest tv i dlaczego nie należy jej oglądać albo należy .... 

Dodatkowo ten gość chyba jeszcze nie zna zasad forum i nie wie ze nie powinnomsie obrażać i wysuwać ludzi nawet jeśli budują wg niego najbrzydszy budynek świata



Floriann said:


> Zawsze można było zaprojektować po prostu grubszą iglicę hahaha
> 
> Ogólnie z ulicy proporcje są ok, z daleka zas wyglada to absurdalnie, tak jakby połowa "wieży" to był budynek a połowa to iglica. Jestem zdania że albo powinni byli zaprojektować budynek 10m wyższy i z iglica 10 m krótsza (najlepszy wariant) albo po prostu z iglica 10 m krótsza i przeprojektowaną tak by ukryć te żałosne proporcje
> 
> tldr: HB Reavis zrobiło oszustwo z ta iglica i tyle. Mam nadzieje ze ta wieża-oszust szybko zostanie zdetronizowana bo to wstyd dla kontynentu. Polsko-słowiańskie cwaniactwo i partactwo. Jak można porywać się na tak z góry wiadomy niebotycznie drogi projekt, i po drodze dziadować/oszczędzać na rozwiązaniach?
> 
> *Albo budujesz supertalla, albo waruj, jak nie masz kasy. *Boże jak mnie to wnerwia


Aa sorry link 








[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie][bloki...


tldr: HB Reavis zrobiło oszustwo z ta iglica i tyle. Mam nadzieje ze ta wieża-oszust szybko zostanie zdetronizowana bo to wstyd dla kontynentu. Polsko-słowiańskie cwaniactwo i partactwo. Jak można porywać się na tak z góry wiadomy niebotycznie drogi projekt, i po drodze dziadować/oszczędzać na...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## noclab

Bardzo proszę o przerzucenie postów z wątku:









[Białystok] Mieszkaniówka w budowie


Może ciężko będzie Ci w to uwierzyć, ale to jest dokładnie tyle samo co dla Ciebie :). W liczbach bezwzględnych owszem, ale względnie, mimo że mam dostęp tylko do swojego konta, to jednak czuję, że mógłbym jednak taki pojedynek przegrać. Czytam te forum od dłuższego czasu i mam nieodparte...




www.skyscrapercity.com





od tego postu: #9472 do końca dyskusji (#9495)

do wątku:









Mieszkaniówka-dyskusja


Łącznie z osobami 40, 50, 60, 70+? One też powinny się przeprowadzić do Warszawy i pracować w korpo? :) Miałem na myśli osoby na początku kariery zawodowej. Przecież to głównie młodzi wyjeżdżają z rodzinnych stron, ze względu na chęć dalszego kształcenia, rozwój osobisty i oczywiście brak...




www.skyscrapercity.com





A #9496 do usunięcia


----------



## 2freeze

Zasadniczo nie wiem gdzie to napisać. Formalnie nie jest to skarga ani wniosek. Nie jest to też zrzędliwe marudzenie. Proszę to więc potraktować humorystycznie.
Irytuje mnie eksponowanie pewnych postaw w sposób, który uważam za chamski, szczególnie w miejscach do tego nieprzeznaczonych. Tak też traktuję używanie ośmiu gwiazd w opisach profili czy w sygnaturkach na tym forum. Postanowiłem więc dawać takim indywiduom ignora. I jaki jest tego skutek? Ignor sprawia, że silnik forum ukrywa przede mną treść posta - do której zasadniczo zapewne nic nie mam - natopiast dumnie i bez żadnej żenady prezentuje i awatar i sygnaturkę z rzeczoną symboliką. A w buty se wsadźcie taką obsługę itnora 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## el nino

Pisz tutaj, nada się: [email protected]


----------



## Nowohucianka

Można prosić o przenisienie do właściwego wątku ewentualnie posprzątanie? 








[● Kraków 1] Inwestycje, zapowiedzi, wizje w Śródmieściu


No i jednak się okazuje, że podziałów nie będzie. Na płocie wisi więc zapewne lepsza wersja rzeczywistości. IMHO tam nie było podziałów tylko poręcze do tych portfenetr, które zakładając oknach pojawić się raczej muszą.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Tomeyk

Nowohucianka said:


> Można prosić o przenisienie do właściwego wątku ewentualnie posprzątanie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [● Kraków 1] Inwestycje, zapowiedzi, wizje w Śródmieściu
> 
> 
> No i jednak się okazuje, że podziałów nie będzie. Na płocie wisi więc zapewne lepsza wersja rzeczywistości. IMHO tam nie było podziałów tylko poręcze do tych portfenetr, które zakładając oknach pojawić się raczej muszą.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Przerzucone do lokalnego mieszkaniowego (część mieszkaniowa) / wykasowane (OT covidowy i flejm).


----------



## ElanorFairbairn

Czy można poprosić o usunięcie dyskusji ogólnocovidowej (łącznie z wyzywaniem się od idiotów) zaczynającej się od postu: [Katowice] Handel, gastronomia, rozrywka ?


----------



## demoos

Prosze o przeniesienie dwoch postow









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





i









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





do









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





Bo chyba pomylilem tematy


----------



## demoos

Ponawiam prosbe z postu wyzej


----------



## Tomeyk

@demoos - zrobione


----------



## hNr

W wątkach toruńskich powrócił zbanowany kilka lat temu delikwent "WorldCitizen69" na nowym koncie...








Kotfilemon







www.skyscrapercity.com






https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search/2048419/



Ogólnie troll pełną gębą, zaśmieca wątki.
Prośba o interwencję.


----------



## Redzio

Ach, to uczucie kiedy zwrócisz nowemu użytkownikowi uwagę dotyczącą netykiety:


Redzio said:


> @Windykator78 proszę naucz się funkcji multi quote zamiast trzaskać post pod postem.


I dostajesz w odpowiedzi:


Windykator78 said:


> Trzaskam, bo lubię. No i? Idź fotki potrzaskać na mrozie, bo znowu się spinasz.


Skoro mnie niezbyt słucha to może ten sam przekaz od moderatora już do niego dotrze?


----------



## Din Sevenn

hNr said:


> W wątkach toruńskich powrócił zbanowany kilka lat temu delikwent "WorldCitizen69" na nowym koncie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kotfilemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search/2048419/
> 
> 
> 
> Ogólnie troll pełną gębą, zaśmieca wątki.
> Prośba o interwencję.


Potwierdzam, dyskusja z nim to jakiś koszmar. Miło, że okazał się multikontem do zbanowania.


----------



## Solidium

W wątku o przebudowie Zachodniej pojawił się długi OT o sposobach korzystania ze schodów ruchomych (lol), a robbo2k chyba trochę przerosło odpowiadanie na argumenty bez obrażania wszystkich grup społecznych poza nim, tu prykład: [Wola] Przebudowa Dworca Warszawa Zachodnia [w trakcie] ale w sumie reszta postów wygląda podobnie. Wydaje mi się, że narusza to regulamin forum i ogólnie rozum i godność człowieka


----------



## Kemo

Dawanie "warningów" jest w tym przypadku ewidentnie nieskuteczne, zatem 3 dni bana


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Odrzutowiec said:


> Ten budynek jest niższy od PKIN. W PKIN iglica jest integralną częścią budynku. W przypadku Varso postawili na budynku maszt antenowy byleby PR'owo się zgadzała wysokość. W zależności od perspektywy antenka ta wygląda co najwyżej znośnie. Także dzisiejsza "atrakcja" i poziom "transmisji" pięknie do tego budynku pasuje...
> 
> Po za tym chyba przez to że elewacja tworzy takie duże sekcje budynek wydaje się na żywo dużo mniejszy od Pałacu Kultury. Wg. mnie jest dużo brzydszy od np. Q22, budynku Mennicy czy Spire'a.


kolejny który zarejestrował sie 3h temu żeby napisać pos5 jakto mu sie iglica nie podoba.... sprawdźcie proszę czy to nie jakiś powrót z zaświatów


----------



## BlazD

Poproszę o odblokowanie wątku o remoncie średnicówki:
[Śródmieście] Remont linii średnicowej i zabudowa Dworca...

W związku z tą informacją:
Wiceprezydent Olszewski: Dogrywamy szczegóły z PKP ws. linii średnicowej


----------



## nowy1212

Mozna zmienic tytuł: [Łódź ●] Centrum Biurowe "Synergia" [Etap III]...

Z:
[Łódź ●] Centrum Biurowe "Synergia" [Etap III] | U/C

Na:
[Łódź ●] Centrum Biurowe "Synergia" | U/C


----------



## Spencer

@SoboleuS @[BÉTON!BRUT!]
Proponuję dodanie polla w wątku o III linia metra, z wyborem przykładowo 

"popieram budowę:

M3 na Gocław w wariancie miejskim (Trzaskowskiego)
M3 na Gocław w innym wariancie (z ominięciem stacji Stadion)
M3 jako nową linię NS na lewym brzegu (wariant aktywistów)
M3 jako linię NS od Politechniki odbijającą pod Trasą Łazienkowską na Gocław
Zamiast M3 przeniesienie środków inwestycyjnych na przyspieszenie rozbudowy sieci tramwajowej"


----------



## herr manfred

[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Bazując na tym co jest napisane w tym artykule to tak - się nie zna bądź jest zmyślony a kwoty autorzy sobie wzięli z sufitu. Zatem niech je pokażą. Mieli przecież też kwity na brak badań Grota, 2 sztuki F-16 usunięte ze stanu i wiele innych. I wszystkie się okazały lipą. Wybacz ale poziom tego...




www.skyscrapercity.com





i dalsze.
Prośba o porządek, bo się komuś mocno wątki pomyliły.


----------



## Wątek Militarny

Przypomnienie o patologicznym charakterze podziału nadzorów w ministerstwach to materiał na kasację/bana? To od razu banujmy wszystkich, którzy mają wątpliwości. Jakiekolwiek. Pomyło się im ( i mi), że są rzekomo w Europie, bo jednak są w głębokiej dzikiej Azji. Niby żart, a jednak forum działa tak, że nie żart.


----------



## herr manfred

Wątek Militarny said:


> Przypomnienie o patologicznym charakterze podziału nadzorów w ministerstwach to materiał na kasację/bana? To od razu banujmy wszystkich, którzy mają wątpliwości. Jakiekolwiek. Pomyło się im ( i mi), że są rzekomo w Europie, bo jednak są w głębokiej dzikiej Azji. Niby żart, a jednak forum działa tak, że nie żart.


Chodziło o treści dotyczącej pewnej dziury w ziemi na północy kraju. Post poszedł w niebyt, a skrypt cytuje teraz inny post, który odziedziczył po tamtym jego numer.


----------



## Wilku88

herr manfred said:


> a skrypt cytuje teraz inny post, który odziedziczył po tamtym jego numer.


Serio tak to teraz działa? Forum z kartonu.


----------



## bad455

Nie, to tak nie działa.
Po pierwsze, nie ma takiej możliwości, żeby po usunięciu postu jego identyfikator został automatycznie przydzielony innemu postowi.
Po drugie, usuwanie postów na tym forum to tak naprawdę tylko ukrywanie - usunięte posty są wciąż dostępne dla administracji.
Po trzecie, nie ma żadnego powiązania między postem a cytatem, poza odnośnikiem do niego, który jest częścią cytatu. Gdy cytujesz inny post albo jego fragment, to ten cytat zostaje skopiowany do twojego postu. Jeśli cytowany post zostanie zedytowany lub usunięty, to cytat w twoim poście pozostanie niezmieniony.

Aha, "#22,469" przy dacie posta nie jest numerem/identyfikatorem posta i nie jest w żaden sposób powiązany z postem.


----------



## Tomeyk

Test
@bad455
Właśnie sprawdziłem. Napisałem 2 posty. Pierwszy otrzymał numer 22471, ten który właśnie edytuję i w nim piszę otrzymał numer 22472.
Następnie wykasowałem pierwszy post, ten z numerem 22471.
Jaki teraz ten post pierwotnie oznaczony jako 22472 ma numer sam możesz sprawdzić.

Jak sobie otworzę (opcja dla moda "show") skasowany post, to ma on teraz zmieniony numer - 22470, taki sam jak poprzedzający go nieskasowany post (w tym wypadku Twój).


----------



## el nino

Trzeba to zgłosić do VerticalScope, gdyż w sam tak to jeszcze niedawno nie działało. Chyba coś przesadzili z poprawkami do XenForo.


----------



## elot360

Już widzę jego reakcję


----------



## MichalJ

Tomeyk said:


> Test
> @bad455
> Właśnie sprawdziłem. Napisałem 2 posty. Pierwszy otrzymał numer 22471, ten który właśnie edytuję i w nim piszę otrzymał numer 22472.
> Następnie wykasowałem pierwszy post, ten z numerem 22471.
> Jaki teraz ten post pierwotnie oznaczony jako 22472 ma numer sam możesz sprawdzić.
> 
> Jak sobie otworzę (opcja dla moda "show") skasowany post, to ma on teraz zmieniony numer - 22470, taki sam jak poprzedzający go nieskasowany post (w tym wypadku Twój).


To nie jest numer postu. To jest tylko kolejność postu w ramach wątku.
Numer postu to jest np. 172536485


----------



## bad455

Tomeyk said:


> Test
> @bad455
> Właśnie sprawdziłem. Napisałem 2 posty. Pierwszy otrzymał numer 22471, ten który właśnie edytuję i w nim piszę otrzymał numer 22472.
> Następnie wykasowałem pierwszy post, ten z numerem 22471.
> Jaki teraz ten post pierwotnie oznaczony jako 22472 ma numer sam możesz sprawdzić.
> 
> Jak sobie otworzę (opcja dla moda "show") skasowany post, to ma on teraz zmieniony numer - 22470, taki sam jak poprzedzający go nieskasowany post (w tym wypadku Twój).


To nie jest numer postu. Z resztą napisałem to w poprzednim poście.



MichalJ said:


> To nie jest numer postu. To jest tylko kolejność postu w ramach wątku.
> Numer postu to jest np. 172536485


Dokładnie 👍


----------



## Buster90

el nino said:


> Trzeba to zgłosić do VerticalScope, gdyż w sam tak to jeszcze niedawno nie działało. Chyba coś przesadzili z poprawkami do XenForo.


----------



## kryst

herr manfred said:


> Chodziło o treści dotyczącej pewnej dziury w ziemi na północy kraju. Post poszedł w niebyt, a skrypt cytuje teraz inny post, który odziedziczył po tamtym jego numer.


Już się bałem, że do mnie...... w sumie ciekawa sprawa bo użytkownik od przekopu jest zbanowany, ale nie wiem na Czyją prośbę bo zgłaszał też Jurek...( i też podlinkował się tam inny post o zakupie przez Macedonię transporterów).... może zrobiliście to w tym samym czasie, albo ze względu na to że forum nie odświeża się w czasie rzeczywistym i na moment Twojego linkowania tamtych postów już faktycznie nie było(admin usunął), mimo, że Ty je jeszcze widziałeś... wydaje się, że w takich sytuacjach aby nie było nieporozumień jak wyżej, trzeba robić scriny.


----------



## herr manfred

Nauka na przyszłość.


----------



## drugastrona

Wnoszę o ukaranie użytkownika za notoryczny troling w wątku merytorycznym Białołęka Inwestycje i wycieczki osobiste wobec mnie:



tramwaj said:


> No cóż, zdarza się że ktoś traktuje mieszkanie na Tarchominie jako symbol sukcesu i wyznacznik awansu społecznego...


Nie jest to pierwszy raz; ten użytkownik pisze tego typu posty niezwiązane z tematyką wątku od jakichś dwóch-trzech lat (i to w różnych wątkach; właściwie w każdym wątku warszawskim jest w stanie taki bezsensowny i nieodnoszący się do tematu post napisać). Dotychczas tego nie zgłaszałem, ale ostatnio użytkownicy wątku Białołęka Inwestycje zaczęli się skarżyć na niepotrzebne dyskusje i zaczepki, więc stwierdziłem, że tym razem nie będę karmić trola, za to zgłoszę jego zachowanie do odpowiednich organów. Całą historię trolingu tego użytkownika można łatwo prześledzić w wątku.


----------



## tramwaj

drugastrona said:


> wycieczki osobiste wobec mnie:


Nie pisałem o nikim konkretnie, ale naprawdę zastanawiające dlaczego ze wszystkich akurat Ty jeden, jedyny zobaczyłeś siebie w tym jednym zdaniu.



> użytkownicy wątku Białołęka Inwestycje zaczęli się skarżyć na niepotrzebne dyskusje i zaczepki,


Użytkownicy wątku [Białołęka] Inwestycje skarżą się i zwracają uwagę na właśnie Twój zawłaszczający przestrzeń styl dyskusji. Na posty będące krytyką tego, co się dzieje na Białołęce (a dzieje się bardzo dużo bardzo złego) reagujesz agresją i próbujesz taką osobę uciszyć lub usunąć z dyskusji.
Wszystko jest do przeczytania we wspomnianym wątku.

Ponieważ wiem, że odpiszesz na tego posta w takim samym stylu jak w białołęckim wątku - to z mojej strony EOT.
I jednocześnie miej na uwadze, że mamy wolność słowa, co oznacza również, że każdy, również ja ma prawo do krytyki coraz to kolejnych patologii urbanistycznych powstających na Białołęce.


----------



## drugastrona

tramwaj said:


> Nie pisałem o nikim konkretnie, ale naprawdę zastanawiające dlaczego ze wszystkich akurat Ty jeden, jedyny zobaczyłeś siebie w tym jednym zdaniu.


Aha, nawet nie masz jaj, żeby się przyznać, że od paru lat mnie nękasz, bo boisz się oficjalnych konsekwencji







Po prostu przestań pajacować i trolować, rzucać zaczepki i wycieczki osobiste, to będzie spokój. Nie rób z moderatorów idiotów, że nie pisałeś o nikim konkretnie, bo pajacujesz w wątkach warszawskich od paru lat.



tramwaj said:


> Użytkownicy wątku [Białołęka] Inwestycje skarżą się i zwracają uwagę na właśnie Twój zawłaszczający przestrzeń styl dyskusji. Na posty będące krytyką tego, co się dzieje na Białołęce (a dzieje się bardzo dużo bardzo złego) reagujesz agresją i próbujesz taką osobę uciszyć lub usunąć z dyskusji.
> Wszystko jest do przeczytania we wspomnianym wątku.
> 
> Ponieważ wiem, że odpiszesz na tego posta w takim samym stylu jak w białołęckim wątku - to z mojej strony EOT.
> I jednocześnie miej na uwadze, że mamy wolność słowa, co oznacza również, że każdy, również ja ma prawo do krytyki coraz to kolejnych patologii urbanistycznych powstających na Białołęce.


Patologiczny kłamca zawsze będzie kłamał i Twój post jest tego przykładem. Mamy wolność słowa, ale to nie dotyczy kłamstw. Oczywiście możesz pisać, że przykładowo ul. Francuska to szeroko pojęty Gocław, ale nie dziw się, że takie kłamstwa będę wytykał i piętnował. Krytykować zawsze można, wypowiadać swoją opinię też - ale bez kłamstw. Przestań w końcu kłamać, to przestanę odpisywać i Cię na łapać na kłamstwach. Wszystko jest w wątku.


----------



## elot360

Szybkie pytanie, bo mam sklerozę i wolę się upewnić.
Wrzuciłem do politycznego śmieszkowania zdjęcie które zostało usunięte, czy niczego nie wrzuciłem? Zdaje się pod postem 68.829


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o usunięcie postów niezwiązanych z budową i upomnienie najaktywniejszych spamerów:








[Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków [rozbudowa - tylko...


No niestety - czarna data lotnisk warszawskich :( DEL




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Grvl

Dzień dobry. Te dwa posty podchodzą mimo wszystko pod spam. Pół strony zawalone identycznymi zdjęciami.









[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie] oraz...


^to wejście do metra (widoczne na zdjęciu) docelowo ląduje w przyszłym budynku?




www.skyscrapercity.com













[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie] oraz...


^to wejście do metra (widoczne na zdjęciu) docelowo ląduje w przyszłym budynku?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Petr

^^
Również proszę, żeby ktoś się tym zajął, bo można dostać oczopląsu. W dodatku kilka postów pod rząd.


----------



## MichalJ

Zdjęcia jak zdjęcia. Co was napadło tak na kolegę napadać? I co to jest "podrząd"?


----------



## wiewior

No, ja uwielbiam zdjęcia z informacją na temat operatora sieci komórkowej osoby wrzucającej (i obowiązkowo stanem baterii )


----------



## Petr

MichalJ said:


> Zdjęcia jak zdjęcia. Co was napadło tak na kolegę napadać? I co to jest "podrząd"?


Czegoś nie zrozumiałeś mądralo? To chyba nie najlepszy wątek na trollowanie.


----------



## Grvl

MichalJ said:


> Zdjęcia jak zdjęcia. Co was napadło tak na kolegę napadać? I co to jest "podrząd"?


Zaspamował pół strony. Ale widzę, że ktoś już wyczyścił te posty i wykasował 2/3 takich samych zdjęć.


----------



## kryst

Proponuję połączyć wątki...
*Obrona terytorialna [temat wydzielony z wątku militarnego] *








Obrona terytorialna [temat wydzielony z wątku militarnego]


Temat, zgodnie z sugestiami, wydzielony z wątku militarnego. A zamiast wstępu: pasta ze strony MON: Obrona Terytorialna Wojska Obrony Terytorialnej (WOT), czyli faktycznie piąty rodzaj sił zbrojnych obok wojsk lądowych, powietrznych, specjalnych i marynarki wojennej, stanowią uzupełnienie i...




www.skyscrapercity.com




*z
[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i struktury, newsy [wątek pod nadzorem: polityka, lobbing, teorie spiskowe, wycieczki osobiste = ban]*








[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


edit 03.2009 Land Armies of Europe NATO/EU Countries: Belgium http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32515660&postcount=1969 Bulgaria http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32502784&postcount=1966 Czech Republic...




www.skyscrapercity.com





upłynęło sporo czasu jeden jest praktycznie martwy a tematy interesujące jak zakupy czy uzbrojenie i tak pojawiają się prawidłowo w Watek militarny... no ew myslę ze bez żalu można zamknąć temat *Obrona terytorialna [temat wydzielony z wątku militarnego] ....*. 20 stron w kilka lat to bezsens..


----------



## Grvl

Znowu ten troll, którego post o tej samej tematyce został już kiedyś usunięty z tego samego wątku.








[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


No tak. Pewnie zbankrutowali. zabiorom. Za dwa lata otwarcie dziadoparkingu.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## G_s_G

kryst said:


> Proponuję połączyć wątki...
> *Obrona terytorialna [temat wydzielony z wątku militarnego] *
> z
> *[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i struktury, newsy [wątek pod nadzorem: polityka, lobbing, teorie spiskowe, wycieczki osobiste = ban]*


Scalone.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Co się stało z PHP?


----------



## Delwin1

Cały wątek ktoś wyciął...


----------



## forwiser

Adolf Warski said:


> Co się stało z PHP?


Został zastąpiony przez Ruby on Rails?


----------



## Grvl

Adolf Warski said:


> Co się stało z PHP?


Ikonowicz się wkurzył.


----------



## marku

No i zabrali, wpierw x lat temu wiadomy wątek ( od tego się zawsze zaczyna) a teraz politykę, jeszcze chwila i zabiorom wątki o filmach, serialach, i podróżach.
Zostanie tylko cegła i beton

VV Pamięc już nie ta- ale różnie (chyba)


----------



## Wilku88

@marku Swoją drogą, wiadomy wątek był z cyckami, czy panie były ubrane?


----------



## Sasza

Zabiorom, zabiorom i zabrali.


----------



## Curz

WTF, co się stało z Bolandą??


----------



## Beck's

Uczcijmy to minuta ciszy...


----------



## Razparuk

Ale jak to, tak bez ostrzeżenia?


----------



## stobrawsky

Składam skargę na usunięcie wątku php i jednocześnie składam wniosek o jego przywrócenie.


----------



## Wilku88

A co jeśli to któryś forumowicz wyklęty w końcu dotarł skutecznie ze skargą do właściciela forum?


----------



## Grvl

Zemsta Markusa.


----------



## Gromit

Curz said:


> WTF, co się stało z Bolandą??


Ja wiem, po prostu przestała istnieć, już nawet teoretycznie. xD


----------



## Delwin1

No to proste - czy zakładamy rząd Bolandy na uchodźstwie?


----------



## BR232

Zdradzeni o zmierzchu, PHP'owskie strzały....


----------



## Grvl

Delwin1 said:


> No to proste - czy zakładamy rząd Bolandy na uchodźtwie?


Pod warunkiem, że w dziale rumuńskim


----------



## Wilku88

W sumie to co stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby założyć nowe PHP? Jeśli po zawirowaniach przywrócą stary wątek, to po prostu doklei się wpisy z nowego i nie będzie żadnego pomieszania chronologii. Jeśli stary wątek _zaginoł na zawsze_ to po prostu będziemy mieli nowe PHP.
@625 Czy możesz jakoś się odnieść, co takiego się zadziało i co dalej?


----------



## marku

1. Wypadek przy pracy-komus się ręka omsknęla
2. Specjalnie zaorany
Ad.1
a. Admin z FPW lub Kanada?
b. Da się przywrócić?

Ad.2
a. Skarga - jaki powód?
b. Oddadzom?
c. Konspiracja? Wątek dla niepoznaki o wyższości styropianu nad wełną w izolacji?


----------



## Kemo

Pytajcie @talkinghead, on to usunął


----------



## Buster90

To może jakiś powód dlaczego wątek został usunięty?


----------



## Łosiu

Ja do PHP nie zaglądam już od wielu lat (no dobra, coś tam polajkowałem, kiedy błyskawice rozbłysły nam nad głowami), ale brak PHP na FPW to jak brak BZBWI w RP. Aberracja po prostu.


----------



## Krzychu70

Spieszmy się pisać w wontkach, tak szybko znikajom...


----------



## stobrawsky

Zawsze można przenieść się do wątku o politycznym śmieskzowaniem, pomiędzy tym wątkiem a tym znikiętym to zasadniczo żadnej różnicy nie było, no może w tym istniejącym jest więcej memów.


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

To co, udajemy się na uchodźstwo do Rumunii? 
SkyscraperCity 

A tak serio, to ktoś coś wyjaśni, o co chodzi?


----------



## k%

ja tez kiedys usunalem jak bylem modem watek "przypadkiem" ale dalem rade to odkrecic, nie trzeba wcale klikac od razu delete calosci tylko mozna usunac watek przenoszac post/ posty i zaznaczajac zbyt szybko klikajac wszystkie co jest praktycznie nieodwracalne bo posty sa sortowane i mieszane wedlug daty z innym watkiem, czego nie da sie odsortowac w druga strone oprocz klikania posta za postem co przy tak duzych watkach zycze powodzenia 

na dzisiejszym silniku ktory ma mniej opcji niz stary nie zazdroszcze i dobrze, ze juz sie tym balaganem nie zajmuje, tylko czekac jak wroci ten bialorusin od haplogrup na ktorego mialem sposob bo sie forum cale wylozy


----------



## cichy87

Serio? Tak w tył głowy? Bez ostrzeżenia? 

Forumowicze Wyklęci.


----------



## Beck's

Rozumiem jakby to było w prima aprilis, ale mamy 16 kwietnia, więc serio coś musiało się stać


----------



## Po prostu On

Szkodaa, można było się pośmiać z wypisywanych bzdur lub wg. teorii śmietanki php zarobić za pisanie postów 🤣


----------



## chauffeur

Co poniektórym się znacząco skurczyła liczba postów. 😁


----------



## elot360

marku said:


> Pamiętam, że niektóre fora pozwalały na "print" wątku- może to jednak nie było takie archaiczne


Ścian by Ci zabrakło. Wydrukujmy internet


----------



## MichalJ

Asinus said:


> Okazało się to zaszła pomyłka. Powinno udać się odzyskać wątek, bo jest widoczny dla modów. Nie widzę jednak na tym nowym silniku forum opcji od-kasowania wątku. Hmm


A to już nie pierwszy zgubiony wątek. Odtwarzanie wątków jest tylko w gestii administratorów, nie moderatorów.


----------



## Asinus

Przed zmianą silnika forum moderatorzy mogli przywracać usunięte wątki, sam robiłem to kilka razy.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Oddajcie moje posty!!!🤣


----------



## Mruczek

KOMU PRZESZKADZA ZNIKNIĘCIE PHP?


----------



## Kocham_Podlasie/Biał

Za przypadkowe usunięcie wątku, nie dostaje się stanowiska w spółce Skarbu Państwa. 😀


----------



## Polopiryn

Kocham_Podlasie/Biał said:


> Za przypadkowe usunięcie wątku, nie dostaje się stanowiska w spółce Skarbu Państwa. 😀


Ja myślę, że zadziałała tutaj inna ręka


----------



## MichalJ

Asinus said:


> Przed zmianą silnika forum moderatorzy mogli przywracać usunięte wątki, sam robiłem to kilka razy.


Oczywiście. Ale to taka "dobra zmiana".


----------



## cc1

Obajtek zobaczył, że forum ma w tytule wieżowce, więc je kupił.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Okazuje się, że przez 17 lat napisałem 12 postów


----------



## Asinus

Zostaliśmy poinformowani, że nawet admini mają problem z odzyskaniem tego wątku, ale sprawa została przekazana do VerticalScope.



UNIT-er said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I was already informed about the issue with related thread.
> I am also not able to undelete it.
> Every try to undelete it runs into the following error message:
> Oops! We ran into some problems. Please try again later. More error details may be in the browser console.
> Together with Jan we assume that it has something to do with size of thread (more than 26.000 pages and more than 521.000 posts).
> We told VerticalScope to support us in undeleting that thread.
> Now we need to wait for their activity.
> 
> All the best
> 
> UNIT-er


----------



## MortisPL

Tak na przyszłość to chyba nie ma co tworzyć takich wielkich wątków tylko powiedzmy po 5 tysiącach stron zamknąć i otworzyć nowy. W razie czego w dupę poleci tylko część.


----------



## sudione

"Likwidacja" tego wątku to najlepszy dzień w historii tego forum.







Obiecuję dzisiaj wieczorem jak wrócę do domu wypić jedno piwo







za wprowadzenie forumowego pokoju. Choć w to nie wierzyłem moja prośba została spełniona -> Księga skarg i wniosków (zgłoszenia z linkami!) 👏
P.S. ...a teraz konkrety: nie mogę zrozumieć dlaczego jako największa grupa użytkowników na tym forum bijąca na głowę pozostałą część świata nie możemy założyć własnego forum? Praktycznie wszyscy narzekaliśmy, że coś na nowym silniku nie działa i nie zostaje poprawione. W czym jest problem, żeby odpalić konkurencyjne forum, które pasowałoby wszystkim (nigdy tak nie będzie, ale załóżmy, że większość bolączek zniknie jak ręką odjął)? Podam przykład z krakowskiego podwórka: na forum "Platforma Komunikacyjna Krakowa" -> Platforma Komunikacyjna Krakowa - Wykaz forów pokłócili się admini, "hop-siup", powstało nowe forum i działają już dwa -> Platforma Komunikacyjna Krakowa - Wykaz forów  Naprawdę nie da się przy tylu użytkownikach stworzyć od podstaw czegoś 100% polskiego?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Adolf Warski said:


> Okazuje się, że przez 17 lat napisałem 12 postów


Masz juz czynascie przeca 😊


----------



## MichalJ

Asinus said:


> Zostaliśmy poinformowani, że nawet admini mają problem z odzyskaniem tego wątku, ale sprawa została przekazana do VerticalScope.


Miałem dziś wielokrotnie ten sam błąd przy próbie wysłania postu (w innym wątku oczywiście).


----------



## newsted

Adolf Warski said:


> Okazuje się, że przez 17 lat napisałem 12 postów


Uuuu będzie ban na Hyde Park


----------



## MajKeR_

sudione said:


> Naprawdę nie da się przy tylu użytkownikach stworzyć od podstaw czegoś 100% polskiego?


Nie da się, bo za mało jest na FPW pisowców, którzy mogliby chcieć odzyskać godność czymś takim. Wszak cała reszta to antypolacy.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

No to zakladamy VON - vorum oikofobow nie polskich 😎


----------



## Beck's

Nie chce mi zatwierdzać ani lajkow ani komentarzy, a na dodatek w nowym PHP moj komentarz czeka na akceptację modów.

Edit: teraz już działa.


----------



## Zyzio

forum się ryćka... też musiałem czekać.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Czo tu sie odjaniepawla?


----------



## wosana

Adolf Warski said:


> Okazuje się, że przez 17 lat napisałem 12 postów


jeszcze 488 i bedzięsz mogł pisac w nowym PHP XD


----------



## tramwaj

Amputowali najważniejszy vondeq, jak wątrobę i całe forum od tej pory niedomaga.


----------



## Buster90

No mnie wywaliło prawie 7k postów xDD


----------



## matfiz1

KURWA !!!! Gdzie moje PHP !!!!


----------



## MichalJ

Z dwoma postami nie startuj.


----------



## marku

Halo moderacja jakiś wysyp starych kont z kilkoma postami na forum, Ktoś masowo przejmuje konta starych userów 
( a ja mam jak miałem wcześniej


----------



## Marynata

Banować dziadostwo.


----------



## torunczyk

Wygladam jak jakis bot. 😀


----------



## marku

dobre- zamiast wątku o 1000 postów, teraz trza założyć "kto ma mniej i przez ile lat"
póki co wygrałeś, pora na kogoś z 1 postem od 2007


----------



## Łosiu

torunczyk said:


> Wygladam jak jakis bot. 😀


ACHA...









A JAK NAJADĘ NA AWATAR...








JAK TE BOTY RIPLAJSY NABIJAJO?!


----------



## michael_siberia

A ja się dziwiłem po południu, czemu nie mogę wysłać odpowiedzi w dziale drogowym...


----------



## Stolpermann

torunczyk said:


> Wygladam jak jakis bot. 😀


Chcieliśta demokracji to mata. Nie będzie cyfra decydować. Wszyscy są rowni. Tera każdy wszędzie będzie mógł pisać co myśli niezależnie czy myśli czy nie. Nie po to bohaterowie przez płot skakali by teraz kneblowac młodych i słusznych!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Łosiu said:


> ACHA...
> View attachment 1371321
> 
> 
> A JAK NAJADĘ NA AWATAR...
> View attachment 1371324
> 
> JAK TE BOTY RIPLAJSY NABIJAJO?!
> View attachment 1371331


Niezle 1 post i 21k lajków 🤣


----------



## el nino

Czy Kanadyjczycy już przeprosili? Albo cokolwiek?


----------



## Lombat

Wiem, że się powtarzam:
BLAME CANADA


----------



## torunczyk

Stolpermann said:


> Chcieliśta demokracji to mata. Nie będzie cyfra decydować. Wszyscy są rowni. Tera każdy wszędzie będzie mógł pisać co myśli niezależnie czy myśli czy nie. Nie po to bohaterowie przez płot skakali by teraz kneblowac młodych i słusznych!


Ej no, ale nie moge wszedzie pisac. Mam za malo postow. 😛


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Ci nowi, z kilkoma postami, sa strasznie roszczeniowi :troll:


----------



## PiotrG

Impreza była taka, że niech się cieszą, iż nie szczekają.


----------



## Stolpermann

el nino said:


> Czy Kanadyjczycy już przeprosili? Albo cokolwiek?


Reparacje? Tyle dolarów ile lajków?


----------



## Grvl

Oddajcie wrak wątku!


----------



## Gokufan

Chyba pora odstawić forum.
Śniło mi się że przywrócili PHP.


----------



## el nino

Gokufan said:


> Śniło mi się że przywrócili PHP.


----------



## Puritan

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Ci nowi, z kilkoma postami, sa strasznie roszczeniowi :troll:


_EH PANOWIE CORAZ WIĘCEJ AMATORÓW SIĘ PCHA DO ZABAWY HEHE MAM NADZIEJĘ, ŻE PRZEJDZIE TA NOWELIZACJA USTAWY I POSTOWAĆ BĘDZIE MOŻNA TYLKO Z LICENCJĄ BO SERIO NIEKTÓRZY NIE MAJĄ ANI DOŚWIADCZENIA ANI WYOBRAŹNI I NA PRZYKŁAD PISZĄ W KLUBIE FORUM NIE MAJĄC 100 POSTÓW XD_


----------



## matfiz1

Proszę mi oddać moje PHP, nie żartuję, mogę się wkurwić...


----------



## marku

Ale jesteś na dobrej drodze- jeszcze tylko 496 
Dawaj dasz radę


----------



## matfiz1

marku said:


> Ale jesteś na dobrej drodze- jeszcze tylko 496
> Dawaj dasz radę


Fakt, przybyło mi


----------



## pozy

Asinus said:


> Okazało się to zaszła pomyłka. Powinno udać się odzyskać wątek, *bo jest widoczny dla modów*. Nie widzę jednak na tym nowym silniku forum opcji od-kasowania wątku. Hmm


Więc wystarczy każdego usera zrobić modem:].


----------



## el nino

Czy ktoś z modów, może dodać do tego wątku informację "minimum 100 postów", gdyż tutaj jacyś osobnicy poniżej 10 postów sieją ferment?


----------



## elot360

pozy said:


> Więc wystarczy każdego usera zrobić modem:].


Średnia hawajska dla każdego!


----------



## Marynata

matfiz1 said:


> Proszę mi oddać moje PHP, nie żartuję, mogę się wkurwić...


Nie masz czego żałować. Rozparuk tam bredzi na potęgę.


----------



## MichalJ

Czy nie byłoby wskazane, żeby księgi (skarg, brigów i analogiczne w działach) były widoczne tylko po zalogowaniu?
Po co nasze brudy na cały świat wystawiać i w googlu indeksować?


----------



## Zyzio

bo jak Cie zbanują, to nawet nie będziesz miał żadnej szansy sprawdzić - za co i na ile.
insza inszość - czy w nowym silniku tak można...


----------



## MichalJ

Przecież bany i tak rzadko są ogłaszane w księgach.

Zresztą - zbanowany ma chyba jakiś komunikat przy logowaniu?


----------



## Zyzio

że nie masz dostępu - czyli takie "spadaj" i nic więcej.


----------



## newsted

Zyzio said:


> bo jak Cie zbanują, to nawet nie będziesz miał żadnej szansy sprawdzić - za co i na ile.
> insza inszość - czy w nowym silniku tak można...


Jak w zeszłym roku dostałem bana [za nazwanie WOT łajzami co podtrzymuję] to wiedziałem i za co i na ile.


----------



## Wojti

Zgłoszenie bez linku ponieważ zniknął.... To jakoś przypadkowe zniknięcie PHP kojarzy mi się z jakże "przypadkowym" zablokowaniem kanału Sueskiego na prostym odcinku na okres całego tygodnia... tu też tak będzie ? Jak się nie da to niech moderator, który tego dokonał uruchomi nowy. Bez informacji od adminów to wygląda jak na siłę sterowane w kierunku tym w którym zmierza "nasz władza". Dziękuję.


----------



## wonsbelfer

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Czo tu sie odjaniepawla?


Komuś się coś chyba pomyliło.


----------



## Buster90

Mija 4 dzień od usunięcia PHP i dalej mod odpowiedzialny za usunięcie wątku milczy.


----------



## Stolpermann

Buster90 said:


> Mija 4 dzień od usunięcia PHP i dalej mod odpowiedzialny za usunięcie wątku milczy.


Wziął dobry przykład od Najważniejszego Moda Całej Polski.
Taki klimat....


----------



## Marynata

Skojarzenie żartobliwej składni (nie cytatu) jest ze wszech miar oczywiste, a zwyczajnie naciągane jest przyklejanie użytkownikowi @Boro łaty płatnego ruskiego trolla z Olgino czy innego Jasiegniewa z dodatkiem sugestii o żydowskim pochodzeniu.
@Boro, może ty jeszcze czarnuchem jesteś?


----------



## Boro

Marynata said:


> @Boro, może ty jeszcze czarnuchem jesteś?


Wypraszam sobie. Żydomasonem, tylko i wyłącznie.


----------



## gacol

Nie wiem, dlaczego zakładasz, ze jest oczywiste dla wszystkich - lata działalności
1965–1975, 1987–1989
_to tak samo_, jak Dymsza i Fogg.


----------



## Krzychu70

gacol said:


> Dorzucę jeszcze 3gr:
> 
> 
> To nie jest polska składnia, nie znam żadnego Polaka mówiącego w ten sposób, a zdarzyło mi się mieszkać w akademiku z ludźmi z Podlasia i z Podkarpacia i z lubelskiego i nie tylko.
> Poprawcie skrypty w tym Jasiegniewie czy gdzie, żeby nie było jak w kawale o niemieckim szpiegu, co wpadł w Anglii zamawiając martini.


Ciekawe zatem skąd ja jestem, skoro mówię, że idę usiąść się na ryczkę?


----------



## gacol

Ryczka czyli taki specyficzny taborecik.
Też jestem ze wsi.


----------



## Zamaszysty

Proszę o zakończenie ataków użytkownika vaqurelotirie w poniższym wątku:








[Bydgoszcz] Nordic Astrum [50m]


Podoba mi się ta troska :) Ogólnie jestem jednak zdania, że jako urzędnik, wcale nie szeregowy pracownik miasta, który współdoprowadził do możiwosci powstania tego kaszalota- zwyczajnie bym się zamknął. Albo zwolnił. Diagnoza błędna. Iluż to ludzi już mnie zwalnia z pracy. Zwolennicy Pierzei...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Z merytorycznej dyskusji robi się tam seria bardzo nieprzyjemnych osobistych wycieczek.


----------



## Krzychu70

gacol said:


> Ryczka czyli taki specyficzny taborecik.
> Też jestem ze wsi.


Ta ryczka to był tylko dodatek, chodziło mi o _usiąść się_. Ale to chyba tu off-top, zatem EOT.


----------



## gacol

A, nie dopatrzyłem, w sensie zabór pruski/poznańskie?


----------



## drugastrona

Marynata said:


> Kabaret Dudek, Michnikowski z Dziewońskim.
> Myślałem, że każdy prawdziwy Polak zna ten skecz.


Każdy prawdziwy Polak zna Jesteś Szalona i Ona Tańczy Dla Mnie. Aha, I Jak Nie My To Kto.


----------



## Marynata

drugastrona said:


> Każdy prawdziwy Polak zna Jesteś Szalona i Ona Tańczy Dla Mnie. Aha, I Jak Nie My To Kto.


Mylisz prawdziwego Polaka z suwerenem. Chociaż widziałem mutacje...


----------



## marcin954

Mnie najbardziej bawi, że ci "prawdziwi Polacy" oskarżają o bycie ruskim trollem na podstawie zwrotu językowego bądź faktu, iż ktoś nie zgadza się z ich poglądami.

Czasy, że przysłowiowe ruskie trolle robią błędy minęły.

Dzisiaj są nimi właśnie prawdziwi Polacy z dziada pradziada, którzy piszą co trzeba świadomie działając na korzyść Rosji (za pieniądze) bądź nieświadomie kierowani przez odpowiednie osoby, którym to płaci ktoś z Rosji. Zadaniem trolli jest kreowanie konfliktu mającego na celu osamotnienie Polski na arenie międzynarodowej czyli w przypadku forów dyskusyjnych jest to zamieszczanie wpisów antagonizujących użytkowników, zarówno od strony skrajnej prawicy jak i skrajnej lewicy.

Trolle kremlowskie nie ocieplają wizerunku Rosji, bo Rosji na tym nie zależy.

No ale pewne rzeczy trzeba wiedzieć a jak się nie wie, to się wali na ślepo. Trochę takie granie w squasha po pijaku.


----------



## JANEK KOS

gacol said:


> Nawet pozorów obiektywizmu nie próbujesz zachować


W czym mam być obiektywny ? Dla wymienionego kolegi relacje polsko-ukraińskie ograniczają się do ludobójstwa z 43-44, złego podejścia do pracy w Polsce pracowników z Ukrainy i koniec.I co się odezwie w tym wątku to nawija ciągle o tym samym.
Ps. też mam zakaz pisania do 14 maja podobna o jakis ad personam. 
Zawsze bede reagować na takie _merytoryczne posty_ - czasami zniżajac się do ich poziomu czyli informacji z magla.


----------



## gacol

Skoro mnie wywołałeś: jeszcze jakbyś umieścił ten mój wpis w szerszym kontekście, to by było świetnie 
Nie da się ukryć, że bany jednym _za nazwisko_, drugim uchodzi wiele - w sumie do 14 maja to promocja, bo interlokutor za recydywę dostał 30 dni, a to nie jest twój pierwszy raz, prawda? Do tego w tym przypadku to akurat byłeś pierwszym, który zainicjował ad personam. Btw ten _jakiś ad personam_ jest w tym moim wpisie, który fragment raczyłeś zacytować teraz, serio go nie dostrzegasz?
Widocznie ma taka potrzebę, skoro do tego wraca; dlaczego ktoś miałby prosić o pozwolenie, co może napisać? I dlaczego akurat ciebie?




> Czasy, że przysłowiowe ruskie trolle robią błędy minęły.


Tak, jak choćby ten Mickiewicz, co się ostatnio objawił w wątku rosyjskim, w końcu nazwisko zobowiązuje.


----------



## marcin954

gacol said:


> Tak, jak choćby ten Mickiewicz, co się ostatnio objawił w wątku rosyjskim, w końcu nazwisko zobowiązuje.


On już od dawna jest na forum, pisał coś na rosyjskim forum. Nie zwracałem uwagi co, bo to nie było nic ciekawego.


----------



## JANEK KOS

gacol said:


> Skoro mnie wywołałeś: jeszcze jakbyś umieścił ten mój wpis w szerszym kontekście, to by było świetnie
> Nie da się ukryć, że bany jednym _za nazwisko_, drugim uchodzi wiele - w sumie do 14 maja to promocja, bo interlokutor za recydywę dostał 30 dni, a to nie jest twój pierwszy raz, prawda? Do tego w tym przypadku to akurat byłeś pierwszym, który zainicjował ad personam. Btw ten _jakiś ad personam_ jest w tym moim wpisie, który fragment raczyłeś zacytować teraz, serio go nie dostrzegasz?
> Widocznie ma taka potrzebę, skoro do tego wraca; dlaczego ktoś miałby prosić o pozwolenie, co może napisać? I dlaczego akurat ciebie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tak, jak choćby ten Mickiewicz, co się ostatnio objawił w wątku rosyjskim, w końcu nazwisko zobowiązuje.


Nie pierwszy od kiedy pojawił się ten troll na forum a wcześniej z 10 lat temu.


----------



## gacol

Pierwszy czy "nie pierwszy od kiedy"? 











Łap kilka przecinków ,,,,,, z nimi od razu tekst jest czytelniejszy.


----------



## 625

JANEK KOS said:


> Nie pierwszy od kiedy pojawił się ten troll na forum a wcześniej z 10 lat temu.


Masz ostrzeżenie za politykę w sygnaturze. Skasuj.


----------



## wonsbelfer

sorbitol said:


> Generalnie wątek Pol-Ukr jakoś nie ma szczęścia do moderacji.
> Pamiętam jeszcze jak wywalono Wonsbelfera (założyciela wątku).
> 
> Przyszedł mod, który ani jednego postu w wątku nie zamieścił, jego niuansów nie ogarniał, ale wykonał zlecenie i rozwalił dyskusję wywalając wszystkie "nieprawomyślne" posty.
> 
> Na forum wszelki "faszyzm" jest tępiony - z wyjątkiem gdy jest to ukraiński faszyzm, to wtedy spoko, bo "każdy naród ma prawo do swojej interpretacji historii i swoich bohaterów i wam od tego wara". To bywa aż żenujące.


No popatrz... ja to pamiętam troszkę inaczej. W wątku o stosunkach pol-ukr nie pisuję, bo się brzydzę, a po kilkakrotnej wymianie poglądów z różnymi tam aktywnymi tytanami intelektu zwykle odczuwałem dziwną pustkę w głowie, toteż ochota na konwersację mi przeszła. Zaś założycielem wątku o wojnie ukr-moskiewskiej jestem tylko przypadkowo, bo z mojego postu w pobocznym wątku o stosunkach pol-ukr Osioł (po łacinie Asinus) wyjął mój post i na początku nowego wątku o wojnie z moskalami ("separatystami") umieścił.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Kurla serio?!








[S2] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy (Puławska - Wilanów)


del




www.skyscrapercity.com








Grafix said:


> Warszawą rządzą debile. Oto cała przyczyna.


----------



## sorbitol

wonsbelfer said:


> No popatrz... ja to pamiętam troszkę inaczej. W wątku o stosunkach pol-ukr nie pisuję, bo się brzydzę, a po kilkakrotnej wymianie poglądów z różnymi tam aktywnymi tytanami intelektu zwykle odczuwałem dziwną pustkę w głowie, toteż ochota na konwersację mi przeszła. Zaś założycielem wątku o wojnie ukr-moskiewskiej jestem tylko przypadkowo, bo z mojego postu w pobocznym wątku o stosunkach pol-ukr Osioł (po łacinie Asinus) wyjął mój post i na początku nowego wątku o wojnie z moskalami ("separatystami") umieścił.


Ciągle mi się te wątki mylą. A stosunki Pol-Ukr to i tak często babranie się w g...ie, więc raczej nie dla ludzi wrażliwych 😉

Natomiast na pewno było bardzo niemiło - tu fragmencik dyskusji z ps-manem sprzed 5 m-cy:


ps-man said:


> (...)
> BTW, @wonsbelfer... OIDP dałem Ci rocznego (?) bana za chamskie nawoływanie do nienawiści i ksenofobię? To by wiele wyjaśniało.





wonsbelfer said:


> I dla pewności usunąłeś całą dyskusję z wątku, żeby po czasie móc (jakże sympatycznie i elegancko) nazywać mnie chamem.





wonsbelfer said:


> Gdybyś, o najuczciwszy i najinteligentniejszy z moderatorów, dłużej egzystował na tym forum i czytał moje posty w kwestii ukraińskiej, a zwłaszcza ich obecności i działań w moim Lwowie, zamieszczane w różnych wątkach od czerwca 2004, zapewne byś wiedział, że w materii Lwowa zdania nigdy nie zmieniłem. Komu się zechce może łatwo to sprawdzić. Zatem usuwanie tylko tych postów miało inna motywacje niż przytaczana.


----------



## bartek76

625 said:


> Masz ostrzeżenie za politykę w sygnaturze. Skasuj.


Cytat z Kisielewskiego do kasacji, to na serio?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

@625 jakie sie teraz bany daje za wyzywanie rządzących od debili?


----------



## Zyzio

^^ jak napiszesz "pibać jes" - to będzie ok 
i nie musisz wygwiazdkowywać.

hint.


----------



## 625

bartek76 said:


> Cytat z Kisielewskiego do kasacji, to na serio?


Jesteś jego adwokatem? I dlatego z rozmysłem manipulujesz?


----------



## SRC_100

🔼🔼
Mnie nie ostrzegłeś, że zdjęcie prezydenta Andrzeja Dudy w avatarze jest wg. ciebie niedozwolone i mam usunąć, tylko od razu dałeś _bana _na tydzień.
Pomijam, że ten konkretny avatar był przeze mnie użyty na początku roku, czyli dawno po wyborach. Nie bardzo rozumiem, w którym miejscu było politykowanie? Wypadałoby przynajmniej napisać krótkie info na prv.
Co więcej, avatary z wizerunkami prezydentów Trumpa i Bidena jakoś tobie nie przeszkadzały.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Zyzio said:


> ^^ jak napiszesz "pibać jes" - to będzie ok
> i nie musisz wygwiazdkowywać.
> 
> hint.


Rozumiem, że jak można pisać bez konsekwencji że w warszawie rządzą debile to i równie dobrze można mówić że w polsce rządzą debile nie? a jeśli jednak poza usunięciem postu była jakaś kara to warto o niej poinformować. zwłaszcza że ten typ nie pierwszy raz odwala coś takiego


----------



## Kemo

Dałem mu dwumiesięcznego bana na pisanie w wątku o S2


----------



## bloniaq_s8

O a w informacjach użytkownika nie ma info o tym... Dzięki za info


----------



## Petr

Czasem trudno uwierzyć, że koleś nie jest zmyślony:








[Wola] Towarowa Towers [2 x 95m][w budowie]


spokojnie irl będzie gorzej xD




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Grvl

Przecież to nie pierwsza taka historia w jego wykonaniu. To jakieś dziwne poczucie mesjanizmu połączone z megalomanią...


----------



## marzec

Cześć!
poprosze o przeklejenie postów z wątku :
[Łódź] Inwestycje (w tym biurowe)
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/Łódź-inwestycje-w-tym-biurowe.582391/page-1135
od postu 22697 do postu 22714
do założonego nowego wątku:
[Łódź] Daniel Libeskind Projekt Nexus21 - #1 Muzeum...

THX


----------



## Zyzio

Zyzio said:


> prośba o posprzątanie od tego posta.



kol. Funboy znowu wrócił ze swoimi rewelacjami,
prośba o skasowanie jego i mojego następnego posta.

może mu trzeba jakieś ostrzeżenie?


----------



## Kemo

marku said:


> Wiadomo coś o starym wątku politycznym? Czy pacjent zmarł?


UMAR I TRUDNO



> VerticalScope's decision is not to undelete that thread.


Tako rzeką Kanadyjczycy:


> The thread has 520k posts and 26K pages so might cause more performance issues for the community even if we try to split it up.


----------



## Beck's

^^^
Kto umrze to umrze i trudno.


----------



## Grvl

Kemo said:


> UMAR I TRUDNO
> 
> 
> Tako rzeką Kanadyjczycy:



Zdradzili nas o świcie.


----------



## MicM

Proszę o uregulowanie dyskusji w wątkach lotniczych dla Modlina i Radomia. Trwają tam nieustanne wojny podsycane polityką oraz przybywają nowi użytkownicy głoszący prawdy objawione i doprawdy trudno już to czytać.

Proponuję dołożenie informacji do tytułu - wojenki Modlin vs Radom ban.
[Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki] Lotnisko Warszawa Modlin
i dla równowagi w Radomskim wątku








[Radom] Port Lotniczy Warszawa-Radom


Po zainwestowaniu takich ogromnych pieniazkow na realizacje wszelkich rzeczowych inwestycji, nie ma co sie z tego wycofywac. Czasy zawsze sa trudne, a kiedy nie byly? Oczywiscie ale zwykła przyzwoitość nakazuje aby w takich sprawach wykazać szczególną wrażliwość. To nie ludzie którzy chcą się...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Można mieć reklamy w sygnaturce?









drinks
 






www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Grvl

Proszę o przeniesienie postów począwszy od tego:








[Warszawa] Odbudowa miasta i co jeszcze nadaje się do...


Niestety epoka Gomułkowska to zdecydowanie zły czas. Ile wtedy padło dobrze zachowanych ruin budynków nadających się do odbudowy...




www.skyscrapercity.com






do tego wątku:








[Śródmieście] Odbudowa Pałacu Saskiego, Pałacu Brühla i...


Morawiecki faktycznie zapowiedział. Abstrahując czy faktycznie ruszą do przodu pomysł odbudowy to nawet przy założeniu że tak - nie ma w tej chwili ustalonego zakresu odbudowy (sam saski czy też pałac bruhla?), stylu w jakim zostanie odtworzony pałac, oraz funkcji jaką będzie pełnił. To są...




www.skyscrapercity.com






Bo nam się dyskusja rozjeżdza.


----------



## Kemo

Grvl said:


> Zdradzili nas o świcie.



Ale ale. Obczajcie co mi się udało wyklikać:



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polska-polityczny-hyde-park-archiwum-cz%C4%99%C5%9B%C4%87-1.2310832/


----------



## patashnik93

Kemo said:


> Ale ale. Obczajcie co mi się udało wyklikać:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polska-polityczny-hyde-park-archiwum-cz%C4%99%C5%9B%C4%87-1.2310832/


Chcemy wincyj!!!!

(edyta: Jak mało z piszących w tych pierwszych podrygach PHP pozostało do dziś...)


----------



## Grvl

Po prostu On said:


> Nawet "Jola" poznała się na "Waszym" Idolu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jola Rutowicz krytykuje Donalda Tuska: "Dno!"
> 
> 
> Jola Rutowicz postanowiła przypomnieć o swoim istnieniu! Była gwiazda "Big Brothera" dość niespodziewanie zaatakowała Donalda Tuska. Nie zostawiła suchej nitki na byłym premierze RP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.o2.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🤣
> (No przesadziłem może trochę, Lewicy to pewnie nie jest żaden idol)
> 
> *A tak poważnie mówiąc to dziwię się, że Prezes nie wsadził tego człowieka za wszystko to co "wyrządził" wcześniej na "Ciupagi 1" albo tam gdzieś w jakimś Gdańsku-Oliwie (jeżeli mają tam ZK), tak aby Kasia z wnukami miała bliżej na odwiedziny (bądźmy humanitarni)
> Tymczasem ponownie zaczął bruździć i tym samym wywołuje agresję pomiędzy Polakami na ulicach.
> 
> Jakbym miał tyle władzy co Prezes Kaczyński to Tusk "kiblował by" na 100%*



czy takie sformułowania są dopuszczalne? To jest nawoływanie do łamania prawa. Nawiązywanie do najgorszych praktyk ustroju słusznie minionego, w którym do więzienia wsadzano ludzi na podstawie widzimisię partyjnego, a nie w oparciu o wyrok niezawisłego sądu.


----------



## forwiser

Grvl said:


> czy takie sformułowania są dopuszczalne? To jest nawoływanie do łamania prawa. Nawiązywanie do najgorszych praktyk ustroju słusznie minionego, w którym do więzienia wsadzano ludzi na podstawie widzimisię partyjnego, a nie w oparciu o wyrok niezawisłego sądu.


Też jestem za tym aby głupotę karać. Najlepiej banicją ekonomiczną (w tym pomocy socjalnej). Pieniądz zdaje się czynić cuda.


----------



## Po prostu On

Grvl said:


> czy takie sformułowania są dopuszczalne? To jest nawoływanie do łamania prawa. Nawiązywanie do najgorszych praktyk ustroju słusznie minionego, w którym do więzienia wsadzano ludzi na podstawie widzimisię partyjnego, a nie w oparciu o wyrok niezawisłego sądu.


O dobrze, że tu przez przypadek wpadłem to odpowiem..
Dla niektórych ten człowiek odpowiedzialny jest za śmierć prezydenta RP, inni zarzucają mu złodziejstwo pieniędzy (OFE) i trzymanie na smyczy tych którzy je też kradli a jeszcze inni próbę zabrania kilku lat spokojnego życia po latach pracy w postaci późniejszej emerytury.

Chcesz jeszcze coś dodać do poprzedniego swojego wywodu?


----------



## Din Sevenn

Odpowiedzialny za śmierć prezydenta RP? Dla niektórych? Wskaż wyrok sądu, albo zamilcz. Żądam permanentnego bana dla osobnika powyżej.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Po prostu On said:


> O dobrze, że tu przez przypadek wpadłem to odpowiem..
> Dla niektórych ten człowiek odpowiedzialny jest za śmierć prezydenta RP, inni zarzucają mu złodziejstwo pieniędzy (OFE) i trzymanie na smyczy tych którzy je też kradli a jeszcze inni próbę zabrania kilku lat spokojnego życia po latach pracy w postaci późniejszej emerytury.
> 
> Chcesz jeszcze coś dodać do poprzedniego swojego wywodu?


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Ostatnio toniego coś nie widać na SSC, widać nastąpiła na forum zmiana warty.


----------



## Po prostu On

Din Sevenn said:


> Odpowiedzialny za śmierć prezydenta RP? Dla niektórych? Wskaż wyrok sądu, albo zamilcz. Żądam permanentnego bana dla osobnika powyżej.


Jeżeli kolego jest za gorąco to proponuje założyć sobie zimny okład na głowę?
Sądy sądami ale wielu ludzi doznało w życiu niesprawiedliwości i niezawisłe sądy im nie pomogły. 
A jeżeli tak lubisz bronić ludzi to idź na ulicę i zbierz najpierw opinię o danym człowieku, w tym przypadku zapewne co najmniej 50% przepytywanych odpowie negatywnie.


----------



## Hipolit

Po prostu On said:


> Sądy sądami ale wielu ludzi doznało w życiu niesprawiedliwości i niezawisłe sądy im nie pomogły.


Aspiryna też wielu ludziom nie pomaga. Zlikwidować Aspirynę!


----------



## 625

Po prostu On said:


> O dobrze, że tu przez przypadek wpadłem to odpowiem..
> Dla niektórych ten człowiek odpowiedzialny jest za śmierć prezydenta RP, inni zarzucają mu złodziejstwo pieniędzy (OFE) i trzymanie na smyczy tych którzy je też kradli a jeszcze inni próbę zabrania kilku lat spokojnego życia po latach pracy w postaci późniejszej emerytury.
> 
> Chcesz jeszcze coś dodać do poprzedniego swojego wywodu?


Masz miesiąc na przemyślenia.


----------



## live_evil

Bardzo prosze o wyczyszczenie wątku z tunelowo-bezkolizyjnego offtopu, którym koledzy Darek Yoker oraz Bartas2004 obsrywaja również wiele innych łódzkich wątków.








[Łódź] Tramwaje miejskie - tabor i infrastruktura...


Stan torowisk tramwajowych w aglomeracji łódzkiej - styczeń 2017 r.: Ten post będzie uaktualniany. Większa mapka po kliknięciu na grafikę! Rozróżniam kolory: - zielony - stan bardzo dobry (niskopodłogowe bez problemu) - żółty - stan dość dobry (niskopodłogowe mogą dać radę) - pomarańczowy -...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Temat o tramwajach podmiejskich? Kein Problem, wszędzie Darek wciśnie swoje tunelowanie i bezkolizyjność:








[Łódź] Tramwaje podmiejskie - tabor i infrastruktura


Podprowadzili z Poznania. W Poznaniu zielny był mniej jaskrawy.




www.skyscrapercity.com






Jest [Łódź] Rozmawiamy o Łodzi - Off Topic

I tam każdy może pisać o swoich wizjach tunelowo-bezkolizyjnego miasta z przejściami podziemnymi bez zaśmiecania tematów o tramwajach i komunikacji miejskiej.


----------



## Zburzyć_ZT

Nie wniosek, tylko pytanko:

Od ilu postów ma się dostęp do tych śmiesznych obrazkuw i legalnych kłótni? 🤡


----------



## Grvl

Klub Forum jest powyżej 100.


----------



## MichalJ

Można prosić o rzucenie okiem? [Elbląg] Port morski + przekop Mierzei Wiślanej [hydepark]
HP czy nie HP, są chyba jakieś granice...


----------



## nowy1212

Prosba do moderatorów o zwrócenie uwagi na ten post - Porządkowanie działu komunikacyjnego

Bo łódzcy forumowicze mają juz dość


----------



## el nino

hmmm: m.
To wisi na głównej FPW


----------



## Din Sevenn

Po prostu On said:


> Jeżeli kolego jest za gorąco to proponuje założyć sobie zimny okład na głowę?


Za wycieczki osobiste proszę o przedłużenie bana, najlepiej w *∞.*


----------



## Zyzio

koledze coś się popsuło, prośba o wykasowanie od:








[Małopolskie] Inwestycje kolejowe


Pierwszy w Polsce elektryczny autobus szynowy wyprodukowała bydgoska PESA. Nie pojeżdżą nim jednak mieszkańcy naszego regionu - pojazd trafi do województwa małopolskiego Jest oznaczony symbolem EN81-001. Choć ta nazwa nie robi żadnego wrażenia, to pierwszy pojazd tego typu w naszym kraju. Do...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## smar

Czy na "nowym" forum jest gdzieś spis moderatorów FPW? Na starym był na dole taki spis.
Natknąłem się na nowego moda, a pierwszy raz człowieka "widzę"


----------



## elot360

Teoretycznie tutaj: Staff members
Bo w praktyce Kanadyjczycy zapomnieli dodać przycisków do przewijania stron, albo dodać więcej pozycji do listy


----------



## smar

To akurat rozkminiłem. Czyli nie ma spisu polskich moderatorów? Pytam z czystej ciekawości.


----------



## Majestic91

Proszę o zmianę tytułu tego wątku: [Radom] Centrum Przetwarzania Danych Ministerstwa Finansów na: "[Radom] Centrum Informatyki Resortu Finansów"


----------



## jakuber

W odniesieniu do wyroku szczecińskiego sądu, że działalność homofonicznych busów to zniesławienie 



Razparuk said:


> Bardzo dobra wiadomosć dla zorganizowanych grup pedofilskich.
> Ot co.


----------



## Razparuk

Czytanie ze zrozumieniem się kłania.


----------



## drugastrona

jakuber said:


> W odniesieniu do wyroku szczecińskiego sądu, że działalność homofonicznych busów to zniesławienie


Co to są homofoniczne busy?


----------



## Realista_KR

herr manfred said:


> Suweren wie najlepiej.
> Dodatkowo wydaje mu się, że jeśli poprzekręca fakty, nakłamie, to coś w ten sposób osiągnie.


herr_manfred zarzuca mi umyślne kłamstwo i przekręcanie faktów ale odmawia wyjaśnienia, na czym to kłamstwo polega.


----------



## JGambolputty

arkadiusz said:


> To są KLUCZOWE kadry z Lubina! (w kwestii taktyki)
> 
> W każdym reżimie zomo będzie przeważać nad małym i średnim (niezorganizowanym) tłumem dopóty, dopóki walczący nie zaczną POWSZECHNIE używać koktajli.
> 
> Więc przede wszystkim trzeba tę wiedzę (o przygotowaniu i używaniu, o "bhp") jak najszerzej ROZPOWSZECHNIAĆ! Jeśli jest coś, co *KONKRETNEGO każdy z nas może zrobić*, to właśnie pokazywać i jak najbardziej masowo przesyłać np. filmy instruktażowe (których na szczęście pełno choćby na YT) znajomym, udostępniać w mediach społecznościowych, itd. I pokazywać efekty oraz SKUTECZNOŚĆ tego konkretnego narzędzia.


Po raz kolejny koledze ulewa się fascynacja zamieszkami i zachęca wprost do eskalacji przemocy.


----------



## Lombat

Ja rozumiem że czasem jeden news pasuje do kilku wątków, ale to już lekkie przegięcie.
Widziałem to w 5 wątkach które śledzę, ale kolega wstawił aż do 14.


CityBoy44 said:


> Jak te plany mają się do rosnących cen węgla? W niemczech rekordowe zużycie czarnego złota...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Zużycie węgla rosnie i ceny biją rekordy. Europa również do góry w kontekście energii z węgla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Zużycie węgla w górę:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Zużycie węgla w górę w całej Europie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Zużycie węgla mocno w górę w całej Europie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Zużycie węgła w całej Europie mocno w górę:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Zużycie węgla w całej Europie mocno w górę:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Zużycie węgła w całej Europie mocno w górę:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Wysokie zużycie węgla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Czy wysokie ceny węgla i wzrost zużycia węgla w Europie wpłynie na rozwój farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Czy węgiel jest istotną pozycją w przeładunkach w Porcie Gdańsk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Porty zarabiają coraz więcej na przeładunku węgla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl





CityBoy44 said:


> Energia z węgla coraz droższa, zużycie węgla w górę w całej Europie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego "rajdu cenowego" na światowym rynku węgla nie było od ponad dekady
> 
> 
> Wzrostom cen w Europie w lipcu sprzyjały przede wszystkim wysokie ceny gazu oraz korzystne marże w energetyce niemieckiej dla produkcji energii z węgla. Z kolei przedłużające się prace konserwacyjne w norweskiej strefie przybrzeżnej oraz po
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wnp.pl


----------



## ps-man

Lombat said:


> Ja rozumiem że czasem jeden news pasuje do kilku wątków, ale to już lekkie przegięcie.
> Widziałem to w 5 wątkach które śledzę, ale kolega wstawił aż do 14.


Większość postów usunąłem, a spamera wysłałem na urlop do końca miesiąca.


----------



## drugastrona

naruciakk said:


> Po prostu kolega drugastrona jest ciepłolubnym szurem, ot, jedni zwalczają szczepionki, inni krzyczą, że skwar to normalność itd.


Proszę o utemperowanie niekulturalnego użytkownika, który po pierwsze użył wobec mnie wyzwiska, po drugie porównał mnie do antyszczepionkowców, a po trzecie kłamie, że temp. 24 stopni w dzień i 20 stopni w nocy to skwar. Fajnie by było dbać o kulturę dyskusji nawet w wątkach typowo pobocznych. Ja nikogo nie wyzywam i życzę sobie, by nikt również nie wyzywał mnie.


----------



## redoxygene

^^ Sorry, że się wtrącam, ja tak pobocznie trochę, jednak chyba sobie przypominam, że kiedyś byłeś już pogoniony za swoje dyskusje w wątku pogodowym, a konkretniej za praktycznie denializm klimatyczny i niereagowanie na argumenty. Teraz robisz dokładnie to samo i z identyczną argumentacją:



drugastrona said:


> Ma znaczenie dla naszej dyskusji, w której wiedzie prym PiotrG i jego wywody nt. tego, jaka temperatura jest "normalna" na terenach Polski. On twierdzi, że tutaj "zawsze" było chłodno, więc jego przodkowie nie zdążyli się przez pokolenia przyzwyczaić do "nowych" upałów, które są rzekomo dopiero od niedawna. Tymczasem jak pisałem kilkukrotnie rekordy upałów notowano w Polsce nawet 100 lat temu, więc należy napisać po raz kolejny, że wysokie temperatury latem nie są nowością na terenie Polski, choćby nie wiem jak zaklinać rzeczywistość. Są na to twarde dane, które przecież tak kochamy. Notowano tu przecież jeszcze wyższe temperatury niż ostatnio. Jeżeli PiotrowiG chodzi tylko o okres 30 lat, to jest zupełnie inna rozmowa, ale nigdy nie wspomniał, że jego "zawsze" odnosi się tylko do okresu 30 lat...





drugastrona said:


> Oczywiście te dane to z co najmniej 100 lat, prawda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo jak już ustaliliśmy, danych z 1000 lat niestety nie ma. A skoro nie ma, to nie da się określić, co jest na terenach Polski normalne a co nie. Dane nie kłamiO, bo ich nie ma. Co najwyżej Ty kłamiesz, nie podając nawet przedziału czasowego, który i tak będzie tylko malutkim wycinkiem z całej historii Polski.


Fajnie by było dbać o poziom dyskusji nawet w wątkach typowo pobocznych. Stąd ja osobiście wnosiłbym o utemperowanie użytkownika, który z utrzymaniem tego poziomu ma problemy.


----------



## dkzg

Swoją drogą mógłby ktoś zrobić porządek z tym wątkiem. Bo ciekawe informacje giną w natłoku wojny komu dziś ciepło, a komu trzy metry dalej jednak za zimno. Albo wydzielmy wątek merytoryczny i hydepark...


----------



## drugastrona

redoxygene said:


> ^^ Sorry, że się wtrącam, ja tak pobocznie trochę, jednak chyba sobie przypominam, że kiedyś byłeś już pogoniony za swoje dyskusje w wątku pogodowym, a konkretniej za praktycznie denializm klimatyczny i niereagowanie na argumenty. Teraz robisz dokładnie to samo i z identyczną argumentacją:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fajnie by było dbać o poziom dyskusji nawet w wątkach typowo pobocznych. Stąd ja osobiście wnosiłbym o utemperowanie użytkownika, który z utrzymaniem tego poziomu ma problemy.


No i niepotrzebnie się wtrącasz, bo zmiany klimatu a subiektywne odczuwanie subiektywnie definiowanego "skwaru" przez indywidualną osobę to zupełnie dwie różne rzeczy. W ogóle nie odnoszę się kwestii zmian klimatu na Ziemi, bo nie o tym w ogóle jest ten wątek przecież, a zmiany klimatu to rzecz oczywista. A co najważniejsze - ja nikogo nie wyzywam i wymagam, żeby inni również nie wyzywali mnie tylko dlatego, że lepiej znoszę upały niż oni.

@dkzg Oczywiście masz rację. Jeżeli wciąż nie ma wątku merytorycznego, to przecież można go stworzyć. Ten jest przecież hydeparkowy - znajduje się w dziale Sport i Zabawa a nie Nauka.


----------



## Luc du Lac

Hydepark o Wrocławskim Solpolu








[Stare Miasto] Solpol - Hydepark (wyburzony)


A jeśli ktoś mówi o historii i zabytkach to niech się troche cofnie w czasie i popatrzy na zamki, dwory i pałace. Solpol to żaden zabytek, to paskudny, szpecący, bezużyteczny budynek. A (zabytkowe) bunkry są ładne i użyteczne?




www.skyscrapercity.com





wnoszę o zamknięcie wątku bądź wyłączenie go spod orzekania wrocławskiego moderatorstwa, ponieważ jest ono zaangażowane bezpośrednie lub pośrednio w temat wprowadzenia ww. budynku na listę zabytków.
Jednocześnie temat wywołuje sporo napięcia wśród "bywalców" na które moderatorzy zbyt lekką ręką (patrząc na inne tutaj "sprawy") szafują banem/brigiem.


----------



## Marynata

G_s_G, który dał ci bana za trolling, jest zaangażowany w temat wprowadzenia ww. budynku na listę zabytków?


----------



## Luc du Lac

briga,
nie wiem czy G_s_G jest zaangażowany w projekty TUMW - na pewno mocno sympatyzuje.
Szef wszystkich szefów jest w jakiś tam sposób - przez co wątek jest mocno elektryczny.

Tym bardziej że wątek HydePark do budynku wobec którego sąd się już wypowiedział, a nikt z czterech "obdarowanych" z obu stron "barykady" nie zbliżył się do "klasycznych" powodów dla bana.


----------



## G_s_G

Zapowiedziałem, że wątek zostanie zamknięty, jeśli jeszcze raz dyskusja w nim padnie poniżej poziomu. Przestroga jest ujęta w tytule wątku. Dopóki ludzie będą w nim się kulturalnie wypowiadać, dopóty będzie on otwarty, nawet jeśli ktoś jest przeciwnikiem Solpolu. Proszę nie mylić wolności słowa z przyzwoleniem na chamstwo.
@Luc du Lac - w Twoim wypadku ban dotyczył tego, że argumentację sprowadzałeś do "rudery" (przy czym to jeszcze można uznać, wszak mocno emocjonujący budynek, to i epitety plastyczne), zwolenników obrażałeś niezbyt wyrafinowanym słownictwem (np. dosadny komentarz nt. happeningu) i robiłeś czysty trolling rozwalając dyskusję śmieszkowaniem, za co zresztą dostałeś tydzień przerwy. Powody banów uargumentowałem klarownie, mam nadzieję.

Z TUMWem nie mam nic wspólnego. Jestem zwolennikiem Solpolu ale nie chcę brać aktywnego udziału w dyskusji choćby po to, by nie być posądzanym o stronniczość.

Oczywiście, jeśli więcej użytkowników będzie za zamknięciem wątku, to tak też się stanie.


----------



## smar

Czy taki sposób wypowiedzi staje się nowym standardem komunikacji na forum? Jestem w szoku.


----------



## zajf

smar said:


> Czy taki sposób wypowiedzi staje się nowym standardem komunikacji na forum? Jestem w szoku.


Zgłoszone wczoraj. Są tacy co bronią i są tacy co lubią taki sposób komunikacji a autor jest z siebie dumny - patrz wątek o banach.
Dajmy się wypowiedzieć adminowi czy zatwierdza nowe standardy czy jednak nie.


----------



## ps-man

zajf said:


> Zgłoszone wczoraj. Są tacy co bronią i są tacy co lubią taki sposób komunikacji a autor jest z siebie dumny - patrz wątek o banach.
> Dajmy się wypowiedzieć adminowi czy zatwierdza nowe standardy czy jednak nie.


Została uczyniona sugestia, abym przemyślał opcję wyedytowania tego. Jednak jeśli powodem tego byłoby uspokojenie Ciebie, nie widzę powodu, aby to ruszać. Pożegnanie corriuma jest adekwatne do jego wkładu do wątku covidowego w ostatnich tygodniach, więc nie każdy zostanie pożegnany w taki sam sposób. Sprawa zakończona.


----------



## zajf

ps-man said:


> Została uczyniona sugestia, abym przemyślał opcję wyedytowania tego. Jednak jeśli powodem tego byłoby uspokojenie Ciebie, nie widzę powodu, aby to ruszać. Pożegnanie corriuma jest adekwatne do jego wkładu do wątku covidowego w ostatnich tygodniach, więc nie każdy zostanie pożegnany w taki sam sposób. Sprawa zakończona.


OK. Jeśli masz pozwolenie na chamstwo i prostactwo to pozostaje to zaakceptować.


----------



## drugastrona

ps-man said:


> Została uczyniona sugestia, abym przemyślał opcję wyedytowania tego. Jednak jeśli powodem tego byłoby uspokojenie Ciebie, nie widzę powodu, aby to ruszać. Pożegnanie corriuma jest adekwatne do jego wkładu do wątku covidowego w ostatnich tygodniach, więc nie każdy zostanie pożegnany w taki sam sposób. Sprawa zakończona.


Wstyd. Moderator powinien świecić przykładem, a nie brodzić w rynsztoku. Ryba psuje się od głowy, super przykład dajesz innym użytkownikom.


----------



## Zyzio

drugastrona said:


> Wstyd. Moderator powinien świecić przykładem,


----------



## PiotrG

Jacy Wy wszyscy delikatni, kiedy chama potraktowano dokładnie tak jak sobie na to zasłużył...
W wątku pogodowym padały nie lepsze "sugestie" i wyzwiska w kierunku osób nie przepadających za upałami, to nie przeszkadzało.


----------



## Razparuk

Te wyzwiska były używane przez moderacje? Bo zaczynam sie gubic..


----------



## notdot

PiotrG said:


> W wątku pogodowym padały nie lepsze "sugestie"


daj link do posta gdzie ktoś napisał wulgaryzm w twoim kierunku, że masz "wy***dalać"


----------



## PiotrG

notdot said:


> daj link do posta gdzie ktoś napisał wulgaryzm w twoim kierunku, że masz "wy***dalać"


A proszę bardzo:


MajKeR_ said:


> PiotrG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mamy lato w pełni.
> 
> 
> 
> Dla bandy narodowych kurwów, nieudaczników.
Click to expand...


----------



## MajKeR_

PiotrG said:


> A proszę bardzo:





> Art. 29. [Prawo cytatu]
> Wolno przytaczać w utworach stanowiących samoistną całość urywki rozpowszechnionych utworów oraz rozpowszechnione utwory plastyczne, utwory fotograficzne lub drobne utwory w całości, w zakresie uzasadnionym celami cytatu, takimi jak wyjaśnianie, polemika, analiza krytyczna lub naukowa, nauczanie lub prawami gatunku twórczości.








Art. 29. - [Prawo cytatu] - Prawo autorskie i prawa pokrewne. - Dz.U.2021.1062 t.j.


Dziennik Ustaw Dz.U.2021.1062 t.j. Akt obowiązujący Wersja od: 14 czerwca 2021 r. Art. 29. - [Prawo cytatu] - Prawo autorskie i prawa pokrewne. <div id="art(29)" class="a_art toc unit-menu"




sip.lex.pl


----------



## PiotrG

Daj spokój, nie przytaczam tego abyś dostał briga czy bana, tylko koledze dla przykładu. Jeszcze na głowę nie upadłem, żeby się w internecie o pogodę bić na bany.

@ps-man zakończył dyskusję tak jak trzeba było, może mało grzecznie, ale kontynuacja "rozmowy" już dalej możliwa nie była. Odpowiednie słowo użyte w odpowiednim czasie względem odpowiedniego użytkownika.


----------



## MajKeR_

PiotrG said:


> Daj spokój, nie przytaczam tego abyś dostał briga czy bana, tylko koledze dla przykładu. Jeszcze na głowę nie upadłem, żeby się w internecie o pogodę bić na bany.


No ale to nie jest adekwatny przykład, bo to był cytat, na prawie cytatu.


----------



## PiotrG

MajKeR_ said:


> No ale to nie jest adekwatny przykład, bo to był cytat, na prawie cytatu.


Cytat użyty w wiadomym celu.

W sumie tamto też można uznać za cytat z filmu "Psy".


----------



## MajKeR_

PiotrG said:


> Cytat użyty w wiadomym celu.


Oczywiście - i w granicach prawa.


----------



## notdot

dobra już, bo przyjdzie mod i wyrzuci was za zaśmiecanie księgi
ja się dowiedziałem że są granice które są przekraczane oraz że moderacja "działa"


----------



## dkzg

MajKeR_ said:


> Oczywiście - i w granicach prawa.





PiotrG said:


> Cytat użyty w wiadomym celu.
> 
> W sumie tamto też można uznać za cytat z filmu "Psy".


Ten moment, w którym ktoś pluje Ci w twarz i jeszcze mówi, że mu wolno.


----------



## Exelcior

@ps-man być może zainspirował się filmem Psy:


----------



## Buster90

To jest jeszcze księga skarg czy klub dyskusyjny adwokatów?


----------



## ixs

Buster90 said:


> To jest jeszcze księga skarg czy klub dyskusyjny adwokatów?



Majker chyba jakos ostatnio poszedl na studia prawnicze, i teraz od jakiegos czasu, gdzie sie tylko da to o tym _dyskretnie_ informuje. Memowanie na zywo.


----------



## Gamle abe

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polityka-popieramy-pis-i-rz%C4%85d-mateusza-morawieckiego.2307048/post-174817570


Rozumu się go chyba nie nauczy ale może nabędzie ogłady.


----------



## MajKeR_

ixs said:


> Majker chyba jakos ostatnio poszedl na studia prawnicze, i teraz od jakiegos czasu, gdzie sie tylko da to o tym _dyskretnie_ informuje. Memowanie na zywo.











Żebym ja zaraz nie napisał, o czym Ty dyskretnie codziennie informujesz w PHP, wywodząc z tego o swoim nieprzeciętnym progresywizmie.


----------



## tm101

Czy ktoś moderuje wątek rosyjski? Antyrosyjskie trolle go opanowały i śmieszkują. A przecież "trolling=ban". Niektórzy chcieliby rzeczowo i obiektywnie porozmawiać o Rosji. Może założyć dwa wątki - poważny i dla trolli?








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com






untasz_napirisza said:


> Kiedyś był bardziej popularny! Przeciętny turysta spędzał tam 15 lat.





Hipolit said:


> Niektórzy turyści byli tak zachwyceni, że ukuli hasło "Zobaczyć Norylsk i umrzeć".


----------



## ps-man

tm101 said:


> Czy ktoś moderuje wątek rosyjski? Antyrosyjskie trolle go opanowały i śmieszkują. A przecież "trolling=ban". Niektórzy chcieliby rzeczowo i obiektywnie porozmawiać o Rosji. Może założyć dwa wątki - poważny i dla trolli?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyscraperCity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


A gdzie tu trolling?


----------



## Czifo

[Piłka Nożna] Polska piłka (kibice, oprawy, zadymy,* głupie napinki, prowokacje = brig/ban*)



demoos said:


> Ojojoj
> Jakie obruszenie dwoch fanow korupcyjnego klubu Cracovia


----------



## demoos

Za pisanie prawdy chcesz karac?


----------



## Czifo

Całkowitą prawdą jest także to że jesteś nieobiektywnym fanem milicyjnego towarzystwa rządzonego przez gang i tolerującego korupcyjnych piłkarzy. Ale w przeciwieństwie do ciebie nie mam zamiaru tam pisać takich rzeczy, bo mało by to wniosło wartości dodanych do piłkarskiego wątku, a rzeczone dopiski w tytule (których nawet pogrubionych nie zauważyłeś, bądź nie zrozumiałeś) właśnie powstały z powodu m.in takich demoosów.


----------



## demoos

Czyli o klubie skazanym za korupcje, ktory sam przyjal kare nie mozna pisac korupcyjny klub? A inni uzytkownicy jak @Eno nie maja prawa nie zgadzac sie z taka kara i uwazac, ze jest za niska?
To moze od razu zabronmy pisac o jakimkolwiek klubie zle.



> Całkowitą prawdą jest także to że jesteś nieobiektywnym fanem milicyjnego towarzystwa rządzonego przez gang i tolerującego korupcyjnych piłkarzy


Z tym, ze o ile jeszcze jakos mozna sie zgodzic z milicyjnym klubem, to dwa nastepne to juz nieprawda.


----------



## Czifo

Zabronić pisać źle, ojojoj, nie bądź nagle taki snowflake.  Szkoda że dalej nie zrozumiałeś o chodzi z tymi pogrubionymi dopiskami.

Jestem już przyzwyczajony że ta konkretna część fanów piłki ekstraklasowej nie grzeszy inteligencja, natomiast przoduje w hipokryzji, natomiast rozumiem że wg ciebie można używać zawsze także w pełni prawdziwego określenia - _milicyjnego towarzystwa rządzonego przez gang i tolerującego korupcyjnych piłkarzy _i też będzie to ok? Tak czy nie?

Inni użytkownicy (czy tam użytkownik) mogą się nie zgadzać z czym tam chcą, ale jak przekręca pewne rzeczy żeby sobie pobóldupić nad zakończoną sprawą, to co się dziwuje że ktoś mu to wytyka.


----------



## demoos

Uzywaj sobie jakich okreslen tylko chcesz, masz do tego pelne prawo. A, ze nie sa one prawdziwe to moze spotkac za to regulaminowa forumowa kara.


----------



## Czifo

Najpierw musiałbyś znaleźć które nie są, ale niestety tego nie zrobisz.


demoos said:


> Z tym, ze o ile jeszcze jakos mozna sie zgodzic z milicyjnym klubem, to dwa nastepne to juz nieprawda.


Misiek i Łukasz Garguła jednak potwierdzają.


----------



## Zyzio

^^ za prowadzenie pyskówek w księdze - wnoszę o jakąś odpowiednią karę dla obu panów.


----------



## demoos

Przeciez z Gargula rozwiazano kontrkat, zanim sprawa sie zakonczyla. W przeciwienstwie do Cracovii, ktora zrobila to po skazaniu. Byl jeszcze Lobodzinski, z ktorym jeszcze szybciej sie pozegnano.

Co wiecej, idac tokiem myslenia kibicow Cracovii, to nie wypada mowic, ze rzadzil gang, bo obecnie jiz to sie zmienilo, czyli podobnie jak z ta korupcja, obecni przeciez nie maja z tym nic wspolnego.

Oczywiscie mozesz sie wykpic, ze przeciez nie napisales, ze obecnie tak jest.

Eot


----------



## puncore

*[Ekologia] Zmiany klimatyczne - globalne ocieplenie [denializm naukowy = brig]*

Proponuję zmianę nazwy wątku na:

*[Klimatologia] Zmiany klimatyczne - globalne ocieplenie [denializm naukowy = brig]*

Zmiany klimatyczne nie mają nic wspólnego z ekologią.


----------



## Wilku88

Dobrze, elot360 się skarżył to teraz moja kolej. Dlaczego mój wpis został usunięty, a piłkarskie pyskówki dwóch panów powyżej, które były przyczyną wpisów elota i mojego, wiszą sobie radośnie i zaśmiecają księgę?
Cisną sobie wzajemne wrzuty o klubach milicyjnych i korupcyjnych, leci subtelne ad personam.


> Zabronić pisać źle, ojojoj, nie bądź nagle taki snowflake.  Szkoda że dalej nie zrozumiałeś o chodzi z tymi pogrubionymi dopiskami.
> Jestem już przyzwyczajony że ta konkretna część fanów piłki ekstraklasowej nie grzeszy inteligencja, natomiast przoduje w hipokryzji


To są przepychanki dwóch kibiców, który klub jest bardziej be, przedłużenie dyskusji z wątku, na który skarżą a nie dyskusja na temat skargi.

Ja piszę, że takie przepychanki nas nie obchodzą (bo nie od tego jest ta księga) i dostaję za to ostrzeżenie, a przyczyny całego zamieszania wiszą sobie nieniepokojone dalej? Nie zaglądałem na datę publikacji wpisów, to jakiś grzech, że napisałem dopiero po tygodniu?

Jeśli już czyścicie to róbcie to w sposób kompletny, a nie wybiórczy. I proszę o nieusuwanie tego wpisu, jest na temat, to skarga na sposób działania moderacji.


----------



## elot360

Wilku88 said:


> Dobrze, *eliot* się skarżył to teraz moja kolej. Dlaczego mój wpis został usunięty, a piłkarskie pyskówki dwóch panów powyżej, które były przyczyną wpisów *eliota* i mojego, wiszą sobie radośnie i zaśmiecają księgę?


Mam nadzieję że nie umyślnie robisz mi w tej chwili na złość



Wilku88 said:


> *Jeśli już czyścicie to róbcie to w sposób kompletny, a nie wybiórczy.* I proszę o nieusuwanie tego wpisu, jest na temat, to skarga na sposób działania moderacji.


I ja się z tym zupełnie zgadzam. Obawiam się jednak że tak jak moje wnioski na działanie moderacji zakończyły się ostrzeżeniem, tak będzie i w twoim przypadku (I pewnie znowu w moim, *bo miałem czelność walczyć o swoje prawa*)

Szkoda że moderator który lekką ręką rozdaje ostrzeżenia, usuwa posty i uprawia podwójne standardy, nie jest już w stanie tak łatwo wytłumaczyć dlaczego to robi/

Powtórzę też raz jeszcze, jeżeli nie tutaj należy składać zażalenia w sprawie aktywności moderatorów (Skoro takowe są lekką ręką usuwane) to gdzie?


----------



## Wilku88

elot360 said:


> Mam nadzieję że nie umyślnie robisz mi w tej chwili na złość


Nieumyślnie, przepraszam i edytuję, pisałem z pamięci, bo wpisu już nie było.


----------



## Zyzio

elot360 said:


> *bo miałem czelność walczyć o swoje prawa*)



masz prawo się nie logować i skasować sobie konto.
tyle.


----------



## elot360

Czy moderator ma prawo usuwać treści bez wyraźnego powodu? Bo "Reason: ostrzeżenie" nie pozwala mi się w żaden sposób odwołać do jego decyzji.

Tak samo jak mam prawo się nie logować, to również mam prawo to zrobić, mam też prawo do wolności wypowiedzi z zachowaniem niepisanych zasad moralnych i etycznych. W jaki sposób mam się poprawić jeżeli nie mam przedstawionego powodu dla którego zostałem ukarany?

Dlaczego jedni użytkownicy mogą się tu kłócić a inni już nie mogą?


----------



## demoos

Nie wiem czy sie @Czifo ze mna zgodzi, ale dajcie (moderatorzy albo admini) nam po tygodniu urlopu. Byla spinka wiec kara sie nalezy. Zglaszajacym tez powinno (chyba) tyle odpowiadac.

I zakonczmy dyskusje w ksiedze.


----------



## lukki

Czas chyba posprzątać te dziecinne napinki, dzień dziecka się skończył








Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com





Przypominam tytuł wątku
[Piłka Nożna] Polska piłka (kibice, oprawy, zadymy, *głupie napinki, prowokacje* = brig/ban)


----------



## egregious

W związku z nową tendencją wyróżniania tytułów wątków inwestycji będących w budowie dopiskiem "U/C" (Łódz, Kraków) , "w budowie" (Warszawa), wnioskuję o ujednolicenie standardu. Jestem za tym drugim, ponieważ osoba z zewnątrz w pierwszym momencie nie orientuje się co to znaczy U/C. Ewentualne osoby zagraniczne używające tłumacza, również nie będą wiedzieć, że U/C to jest under construction.


----------



## Chudy1210

Czy moderacja może coś zrobić z kolegą @szymon2009, który notorycznie czyni z chorzowskich wątków nieczytelny spam? Od kilku stron w wątkach regularnie jest proszony o większą dbałość w pisaniu, korzystanie z opcji "edytuj", nie wrzucanie niepodpisanych linków, dalej nic... Strona w linku i komentarze kolegów dobrze to podsumowują.








[Chorzów] Inwestycje


^^Od placu już chyba trwają jakieś konkretne prace. Przynajmniej w ubiegłym tygodniu widziałem tam jakieś brygady.




www.skyscrapercity.com







trampek said:


> 1. Zamiast napisać nowego posta to klikasz reply do innego posta pisząc coś niezwiązanego z tematem.
> 2. Nie odpowiadasz, po prostu bezmyślnie wklejasz kolejne "njusy"
> 3. Nie podoba się to że wrzucasz je jako miniaturki, linki i załączniki zamiast po prostu wkleić link do zdjęcia używając ctrl+p
> 4. Używaj proszę słownika albo wrzucaj swoje posty przynajmniej do translatora zanim je tu zamieścisz bo nie da się tego czytać. Zaczynam podejrzewać że rok w Twoim nicku to rok Twojego urodzenia.
> 
> 
> Generalnie to z Twojej aktywności jest więcej syfu niż pożytku i przeglądanie tego wątku stało się ostatnimi czasy męczące.





LM_SHG said:


> ^^^
> Trampek wyprzedziłeś mnie, ale pozwolę sobie wrzucić także moją opinię chociaż widzę, że są zbieżne.
> 
> 
> 1. Po pierwsze może dla tego, że kolega Mark włączył się do Twojej dyskusji dotyczącej przyszłości tego terenu.
> 2. Po drugie to nie jest taki sam post - zdjęcie pokazuje oficynę.
> 3. Po trzecie Mark potrafi wstawić zdjęcie, Ty umiesz dodać tylko załącznik, a jak sam zauważyłeś ich oglądalność spada.
> 4. Po czwarte może jednak trochę grzeczniej.
> 
> 
> 1. Po pierwsze z ortografii (pokaż, który) i interpunkcji można wydusić więcej, tutaj działa autokorekta. Każdemu może się zdarzyć, ale należy pamiętać, że jest różnica w pisaniu postów i odpowiadaniu na wszystkie psoty.
> 2. Po drugie, tak zapewniam Cię cytujesz notorycznie i ni jak się do tego nie odnosisz, chociażby w poście #4,786 czy #4,798 a to tylko jedna strona.
> 3. Po trzecie nie wklejasz zdjęć tylko załączniki, wszyscy muszą w nie klikać, żeby coś zobaczyć.
> 4. Po czwarte z każdej krytyki starszych kolegów i koleżanek można coś wyciągnąć dla siebie. Osobiście doceniam Twoją aktywność, ale niechlujny sposób w jak nam to pokazujesz staje się denerwujący i to jak widzę nie tylko dla mnie. Każdy post można edytować i poprawić, można wstawić duże zdjęcie zamiast miniaturki lub załącznika, można wstawić relacje z facebooka a nie tylko link (tak jak zrobiłeś to tu #4,761 i tu #4,773 ), można napisać jednego posta, a nie dwa jeden za drugim (#4,778 i #4,779).
> 
> Można się po prostu trochę postarać.


----------



## Hekus

[Toruń] Gastronomia puby rozrywka


Pierwszy raz słyszę o tym lokalu :P




www.skyscrapercity.com





Proszę o wyczyszczenie ostatnich 1,5 stron tego wątku. Dyskusja od kilku dni zboczyła na politykę.


----------



## kaziq

Proszę o przeniesienie tego posta:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/statystyki-populacja-miast-i-inne-dane-demograficzne.400029/page-1306#post-175289249



Do wątku ekonomicznego: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...acja-i-inne-dane-ekonomiczne.266362/page-3798

dupnąłem się i dodałem to do wątku o demografii


----------



## forwiser

newsted said:


> Ktoś tu beki z prawicy nie zauważył? :dunno:


Beka nie beka. Syf jest. Wystarczy, że jest w Polsce, nie trzeba go eksportować.


----------



## newsted

Czyli nie zauważył XD


----------



## forwiser

newsted said:


> Czyli nie zauważył XD


Rozprowadzanie takich tekstów w xnastu miejscach bez znaczenia od politycznych motywów i preferencji osoby nie powinno mieć miejsca.


----------



## Petr

Proszę o dopisanie do nazwy wątku: [Warszawa] I linia metra
wzorem wątku o II linii: *- bieżące problemy, eksploatacja*

Oraz o zmianę nazwy wątku: [Warszawa] Wizje rozwoju metra: linia III, IV, ...
na: *[Warszawa]* *Wizje rozwoju metra: propozycje wydłużenia istniejących linii, linia III, IV, ...*


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czy taki awatar jest dozwolony? 








bravosi







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## egregious

A co jest złego w tym avatarze?


----------



## 625

bloniaq_s8 said:


> czy taki awatar jest dozwolony?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravosi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Skasowany, ostrzeżenie.


----------



## 90kifot

egregious said:


> A co jest złego w tym avatarze?


A co było w tym źle?


----------



## Beck's

^^^
Hm...może dlatego, że polityczny?


----------



## egregious

90kifot said:


> A co było w tym źle?


ortografia


----------



## Grvl

urban_fly said:


> W zasadzie nie ma tu reguły. Jedne osiedla, kilka niskich bloczków mają swój wątek, inne większe - nie. Nie ma sensu przebijać się tu przykładami.
> *Wyznacznikiem nie lokalizacja, a grupa osób, które w sposób hobbystyczny lub - powiedzmy wprost - opłacony, będą podbijać wątek i lobbować za jego wyodrębnieniem.*


Kolega mitoman po raz kolejny twierdzi, że jesteśmy w dziale warszawskim opłacani przez deweloperów, żeby promować bądź dyskredytować inwestycje konkretnych podmiotów. Jest to już męczące.
Generalnie cały jego wkład w forum jest taki, że raz na miesiąc wychodzi z jaskini i zarzuca swoje oburzenie tym, że jakieś osiedle ma swój wątek/ktoś napisze coś o Czarnym Kocie/awanturuje się o granice Muranowa.


----------



## urban_fly

Grvl said:


> raz na miesiąc wychodzi z jaskini


Pogarda w traktowaniu drugiego Człowieka. Wychodzi z jaskini? Czy tak można określić inną osobę? Jeszcze dwa dni temu nazwano mnie na tym forum robakiem, który wychodzi spod kamienia. Ileż jeszcze tej pogardy będzie tolerowane?


----------



## Zyzio

^^ ale wiesz... jak trzeci Ci powie, że jesteś koniem - to trzeba umawiać się na wizytę u weterynarza....
Więc może jest coś na rzeczy?


----------



## Grvl

urban_fly said:


> Pogarda w traktowaniu drugiego Człowieka. Wychodzi z jaskini? Czy tak można określić inną osobę? Jeszcze dwa dni temu nazwano mnie na tym forum robakiem, który wychodzi spod kamienia. Ileż jeszcze tej pogardy będzie tolerowane?


Bo się zachowujesz jak taki troll, który raz na miesiąc wychodzi z jaskini narobić rabanu, wyciąga jakąś kwestię, która nikomu nie wadzi, po czym znika aż do następnego takiego razu.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

serio trzeba było usuwać posty z przyduchą warszawską z wątku o Varso? humorystycznych przerywników być nie może ale off topy o iglicach na świecie to już bez problemu? Nie macie za grosz poczucia humoru 😢


----------



## filosss

urban_fly said:


> Pogarda w traktowaniu drugiego Człowieka. Wychodzi z jaskini? Czy tak można określić inną osobę? Jeszcze dwa dni temu nazwano mnie na tym forum robakiem, który wychodzi spod kamienia. Ileż jeszcze tej pogardy będzie tolerowane?


Sorry przez te krótkie dwa lata zdążyłeś sobie wyrobić na tym forum w warszawskim dziale własną markę, w zasadzie łatkę ukierunkowanego malkontenta, który wybiórczo raz na jakiś czas wchodzi na forum i zazwyczaj wrzuca kilka nic nie wnoszących do dyskusji postów, które w treści jeśli nie zawierają pomówień dot. innych userów to upolitycznione zarzuty wobec warszawskiego ratusza i innych nieprzychylnych obecnej nieomylnej władzy rządzącej.

Ja osobiście jestem zmęczony Twoimi postami, ale nie odmawiam sobie wbicia Ci szpilki kiedy tylko mogę wypunktować głupotę, czy inne brednie w Twych postach...

Więc albo przyzwyczaj się do warunków i wyrażanego stosunku innych użytkowników wobec Twojej osoby, na który to stosunek sam przecież zapracowałeś, albo wyłącznie śledź forum - wówczas możesz być pewien, że nikt Ci do Twojej "jaskini" zaglądać nie będzie.


----------



## Trishelle

Proszę o zmianę nazwy wątku z [Tarnów] PWSZ na [Tarnów] Akademia Nauk Stosowanych (była PWSZ)









[Tarnów] Akademia Nauk Stosowanych (była PWSZ)


PWSZ trzecią uczelnią w Polsce według rankingu Perspektyw Państwowa Wyższa Szkoła Zawodowa w Tarnowie została sklasyfikowana na trzecim miejscu tegorocznego rankingu „Perspektyw” w kategorii wyższych szkół zawodowych. To już trzeci raz z rzędu, kiedy stajemy na podium tego prestiżowego...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Uczelnia niebawem zmieni rangę i stanie się oficjalnie akademią.


----------



## Petr

Robienie kolejny raz pierdolnika na tym etapie budowy i przy projekcie znanym parę dobrych lat to zwykłe trollinio.
Proszę o wyczyszczenie tego posta i kolejnych: [Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie]

W nazwie wątku byłoby dobrze zrobić odpowiedni zapis, żeby już nikt nie męczył buły.


----------



## noclab

Nowy użytkownik trochę się zamotał albo miał awarię i teraz jest 5 identycznych postów:








[Białystok] Inwestycje


Tak tu tylko zostawię: To zapora przeciw hulajnogarzom ;) Dawaj do 100 lat planowania!




www.skyscrapercity.com




od postu #11279

Proszę o wyczyszczenie oraz o odpowiedź na nurtujące kolegę pytanie (o ile dobrze rozumiem, chce śledzić ulubione wątki).


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Awatar do usunięcia








Wlodek3







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## demoos

Search results for query: "edit: this post has been...







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## MortisPL

33 wyniki czyli bez tragedii, jakoś mi się tego wydawało więcej, o ile wyszukiwarka nic nie pominęła


----------



## demoos

Ta szukajka dziala jak chce wiec na pewno jest tego wiecej


----------



## miszkowski1987

[LK 159/172] Wodzisław Śląski - Jastrzębie - Żory -...


No właśnie, byle by zaraz nie było informacji, że te lokalizacje trafiają na listę rezerwową albo wypadają z programu bo nie spełniają wymagań bo w urzędzie wojewódzkim nie doczytali. myślę, że to zbyt poważna sprawa prestiżu władz województwa, aby sobie pozwolić na duże "nieporozumienie"...




www.skyscrapercity.com





jeden z użytkowników, a dokładniej Maziizam użył Imienia i Nazwiska. Proszę o interwencję.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Proszę o przeniesienie wątku z działu fotograficznego do architektury - zabytków:








[Bydgoszcz] opuszczone, niedokończone, zniszczone ...


tu mam nadzieje zabiorę się kiedyś i zrobię porządny spis treści ;) Jeśli ktoś ma nadmiar wolnego czasu i chciałby pomoc w tej żmudnej mrówczej pracy to proszę o kontakt na PW. Jestem otwarty na propozycje. PS: zawartość postu nr 1 doklejona do postu nr 3




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## sebastianzb

Proszę o zmianę nazwy następującego wątku:








[Zielona Góra] Szpital Uniwersytecki


Postanowiłem założyć nowy wątek dot. budowy szpitala pediatrycznego w ZG. Za 80 mln budujemy mały szpital na terenie dużego W Zielonej Górze powstanie szpital dziecięcy z prawdziwego zdarzenia - Wielospecjalistyczne Centrum Pediatrii. Pieniądze są pewne jak w szwajcarskim banku, ale kwota...




www.skyscrapercity.com





na

[Zielona Góra] Szpital Uniwersytecki 

Dzięki!


----------



## Kemo

Przy okazji
@sebastianzb (i przypominajka dla innych)
Jak wrzucasz jakieś artykuły na forum to proszę nie rób tego tak jak tutaj:








[DK27] Przewóz (D) - Zielona Góra


Informacja z Biuletynu Zamówień Publicznych: Zielona Góra: ZAPROJEKTOWANIE I WYKONANIE ZABEZPIECZENIA OSUWISKA W CIĄGU DROGI KRAJOWEJ NR 27 (OBWODNICA WILKANOWA) OD KM 58+850 DO KM 59+750 Numer ogłoszenia: 110085 - 2015; data zamieszczenia: 24.07.2015 ZAMAWIAJĄCY: Generalna Dyrekcja Dróg...




www.skyscrapercity.com




czyli cała treść plus wszystkie reklamy, które się pomiędzy napatoczyły.

_Zabronione jest zamieszczanie na forum pełnych treści artykułów prasowych, ponieważ stanowi to pogwałcenie prawa autorskiego. Dopuszczalne jest cytowanie fragmentów artykułów wraz z podaniem linka do pełnej wersji. _


----------



## Marynata

Wnoszę o odbanowanie Janka Kosa.
Rosyjski mod szowinista wpakował kolegę na stałego bana.
Łatwo sprawdzić, że Janek zdecydowanie na tego bana nie zasługiwał, w przeciwieństwie do jego rosyjskiego rozmówcy.
Na rosyjską prowokację:
"...Поэтому расстрел в Катыни преступлением не является... " tzn. *Dlatego rozstrzelanie w Katyniu przestępstwem nie jest.*
Janek Kos odpowiedział:
"...Действительно ? Так что расстрел русских в Украине следует рассматривать как истребление насекомых..."
tzn.
*Naprawdę ?
Więc strzelanie do Rosjan na Ukrainie powinno być postrzegane jako eksterminacja owadów.*

Za to szowinista @Ysh użył bana.


----------



## 625

Marynata said:


> Wnoszę o odbanowanie Janka Kosa.
> Rosyjski mod szowinista wpakował kolegę na stałego bana.
> Łatwo sprawdzić, że Janek zdecydowanie na tego bana nie zasługiwał, w przeciwieństwie do jego rosyjskiego rozmówcy.
> Na rosyjską prowokację:
> "...Поэтому расстрел в Катыни преступлением не является... " tzn. *Dlatego rozstrzelanie w Katyniu przestępstwem nie jest.*
> Janek Kos odpowiedział:
> "...Действительно ? Так что расстрел русских в Украине следует рассматривать как истребление насекомых..."
> tzn.
> *Naprawdę ?
> Więc strzelanie do Rosjan na Ukrainie powinno być postrzegane jako eksterminacja owadów.*
> 
> Za to szowinista @YSK użył bana.


Nie wiem po co @JANEK KOS rozmawia z Rosjanami.
PS: to nie YSK.


----------



## JANEK KOS

625 said:


> Nie wiem po co @JANEK KOS rozmawia z Rosjanami.
> PS: to nie YSK.


Dzieki za reakcję.


----------



## Marynata

625 said:


> Nie wiem po co @JANEK KOS rozmawia z Rosjanami.
> PS: to nie YSK.


Dzięki za interwencję.

Jednak @YSK. To jego post poniżej:

"...Я вчера посадил Янека во временный бан, но кто-то его разбанил.
Вряд ли это был кто-то из наших.
Сейчас посадил в постоянный..."
tzn.
Wczoraj posadziłem Janka na czasowy ban, ale ktoś go odbanował.
Najprawdopodobniej nikt z naszych.
*Teraz posadziłem (Janka Kosa) na stałego (bana)*.


----------



## 625

Marynata said:


> Dzięki za interwencję.
> 
> Jednak @YSK. To jego post poniżej:
> 
> "...Я вчера посадил Янека во временный бан, но кто-то его разбанил.
> Вряд ли это был кто-то из наших.
> Сейчас посадил в постоянный..."
> tzn.
> Wczoraj posadziłem Janka na czasowy ban, ale ktoś go odbanował.
> Najprawdopodobniej nikt z naszych.
> *Teraz posadziłem (Janka Kosa) na stałego (bana)*.


Nie wprowadzaj proszę w błąd. User którego linkujesz ma zero postów i nie jest moderatorem, a Janek nie ma bana.


----------



## ps-man

625 said:


> Nie wprowadzaj proszę w błąd. User którego linkujesz ma zero postów i nie jest moderatorem, a Janek nie ma bana.


Pewnie o tego chodzi: @Ysh


----------



## Marynata

625 said:


> Nie wprowadzaj proszę w błąd. User którego linkujesz ma zero postów i nie jest moderatorem, a Janek nie ma bana.


Oczywiście @Ysh, mój błąd.
To był post moderatora @Ysh.


----------



## marcin954

Ogólnie to zakładałem (błędnie), że tamtejsi moderatorzy są jednak bystrzejsi... 

Facet (Ysh) chwali się jak to kogoś banuje (nie pierwszy raz) a potem pisze, że temat odblokowany, bo Janek_Kos już nie ma bana. To, że banuje, bo ktoś ma odwagę nie zgadzać się z nim to jedno, ale drugie to okazuje się, iż to napisanie klaty nie ma sensu a jego władza jest ograniczona co pozwala mieć wrażenie, iż taki mały Napoleon z obrazka.


----------



## DooCharles

proszę wrzucić do Pierwszego postu:









[Warmińsko-Mazurskie/Podlaskie] Połączenie Wielkich...


Chciałbym rozpocząć dyskusję nt. największej polskiej inwestycji w drogi wodne od 140 lat czyli połączenia Wielkich Jezior Mazurskich z Kanałem Augustowskim, jako że nie powstał jeszcze osobny wątek dla tego przedsięwzięcia. Postarałem się zebrać najistotniejsze informacje w całość. Jeden z...




www.skyscrapercity.com





grafikę: 


















Pętla Mazurska z dwoma tunelami pod wzniesieniem, koszty - 167 mln zł - Polski Portal Morski


Najbardziej optymalnym wariantem stworzenia Mazurskiej Pętli tj. połączeniem kilku osobnych teraz jezior tak, by weszły one w skład Szlaku Wielkich Jezior Mazurskich, jest zbudowanie m.in. dwóch tuneli we wzniesieniu oddzielającym jeziora Tyrkło i Buwełno. tnie zniszczy środowisko naturalne.




polska-morska.pl


----------



## egregious

DooCharles said:


> proszę wrzucić do Pierwszego postu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Warmińsko-Mazurskie/Podlaskie] Połączenie Wielkich...
> 
> 
> Chciałbym rozpocząć dyskusję nt. największej polskiej inwestycji w drogi wodne od 140 lat czyli połączenia Wielkich Jezior Mazurskich z Kanałem Augustowskim, jako że nie powstał jeszcze osobny wątek dla tego przedsięwzięcia. Postarałem się zebrać najistotniejsze informacje w całość. Jeden z...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grafikę:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pętla Mazurska z dwoma tunelami pod wzniesieniem, koszty - 167 mln zł - Polski Portal Morski
> 
> 
> Najbardziej optymalnym wariantem stworzenia Mazurskiej Pętli tj. połączeniem kilku osobnych teraz jezior tak, by weszły one w skład Szlaku Wielkich Jezior Mazurskich, jest zbudowanie m.in. dwóch tuneli we wzniesieniu oddzielającym jeziora Tyrkło i Buwełno. tnie zniszczy środowisko naturalne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polska-morska.pl


A co to ma wspólnego z połączeniem z kanałem Augustowskim ?


----------



## MichalJ

Niestety większość postów w tym wątku jest o tej pętli, a nie o połączeniu z Kanałem Augustowskim.

Dlatego proponuję:

1. Zamknięcie wątku 








[Warmińsko-Mazurskie/Podlaskie] Połączenie Wielkich...


Chciałbym rozpocząć dyskusję nt. największej polskiej inwestycji w drogi wodne od 140 lat czyli połączenia Wielkich Jezior Mazurskich z Kanałem Augustowskim, jako że nie powstał jeszcze osobny wątek dla tego przedsięwzięcia. Postarałem się zebrać najistotniejsze informacje w całość. Jeden z...




www.skyscrapercity.com





2. Przeniesienie postów do wątku "[Warmińsko-Mazurskie] Nowe kanały"








[Warmińsko-Mazurskie] Nowe kanały


Ponieważ nie znalazłem tworzę nowy wątek. I od razu mam pytanie czy ktoś zna jakieś szczegóły poniższego: Przekopanie kilkunastu kilometrów kanałów wodnych, połączenie Wielkich Jezior Mazurskich i utworzenie 50 kilometrowego szlaku żeglugowego to plan mazurskich samorządowców na przyciągnięcie...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## yavien

Przeczytałam wyżej wymienione wątki o kanałach. Moim zdaniem obydwa wątki są o tym samym, autorzy zaczęli od tego samego tematu (połączenie Pojezierza Mazurskiego z jeziorami augustowskim), w obydwu są OT (o remontach czy nowych kanałach na na Pojezierzu Iławskim). Ostatnio więcej się pisze w prasie o pętli przez Tyrkło i Buwełno stąd postów o tym najwięcej. Jak dla mnie, wątki do połączenia. I wątek połączony moim zdaniem powinien mieć tytuł bardziej ogólny - o planach nowych kanałów (zarówno pętla mazurska jak i łączenie z augustowskimi jak i te na Pojezierzu Iławskim a być może też nowe kanały na Pomorzu Zachodnim). Taki raczej marzycielski...


----------



## evertonfans2012

W związku z zakończeniem budowy, proszę o przeniesienie poniższych wątków do inwestycji zakończonych.

[Praga Północ] Miasteczko Koneser [w budowie]

[Wola] Fabryka Norblina [w budowie]

W poniższym wątku proszę o dodanie tagu [w budowie]

[Ossów] Muzeum Bitwy Warszawskiej

W poniższym wątku proszę o zmianę wątku na oficjalną nazwę inwestycji tj. *[Praga Północ] Bulwary Praskie [w budowie]*

[Praga Północ] Inwestycje Mennicy Polskiej na dawnych terenach FSO

Proszę zamknąć poniższy wątek, w związku z ostatnią wiadomością o wstrzymaniu rozbudowy.

[Wola] Mieszkania i biura PHN przy Prymasa Tysiąclecia [w budowie]

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


----------



## johny.f

@Luki_SL czarny jest równie nieczytelny  Uniwersalnym kolorem dla jasnego i ciemnego motywu jest usunięcie formatowania ("remove formatting")


----------



## Kwantowy

W duchu powyższego powrotu do szlachetnego celu, można prosić uprzejmie o przyjrzenie się wątkowi Modernizacji Średnicy w Krakowie? Gdzieś od strony 620 dyskusja robiła się okresowo nieprzyjemna. Poniżej jeden przykład.


BR232 said:


> (...)
> Chociaż szczerze - ja już z Krakowem coraz mniej jestem związany, ale z całego serca życzę wam (konserwom i wstecznictwu) kolejnych 3-4 lat utrudnień, i powstania potworka w postaci jakiegoś śmiesznego, różnopoziomiowego wiaduktu. Najlepiej tak, aby jeszcze wymusić zamiast 4 torów 2 tory. Na tyle zasługuje krakówek. Nic więcej.


Z góry dzięki.


----------



## tm101

Kwantowy said:


> Gdzieś od strony 620 dyskusja robiła się okresowo nieprzyjemna.


A jaka ma być? Co, mamy skakać z radości i wstawiać uśmiechnięte buźki, bo od kilkunastu lat nie da się normalnie podróżować po okolicach Krakowa? Ludzie już tego nie wytrzymują.


----------



## notdot

czy taki podpis pod postem jest ok?


> Gdy Ci Smutno, Gdy Ci Żle. Kup Pistolet Zabij Się


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/muzyka-czego-słuchacie-w-tej-chwili.505317/post-176043809


----------



## ps-man

notdot said:


> czy taki podpis pod postem jest ok?
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/muzyka-czego-słuchacie-w-tej-chwili.505317/post-176043809


Punk's not dead!


----------



## notdot

ps-man said:


> Punk's not dead!


a jednak to nie to samo


----------



## Czapka

ps-man said:


> Punk's not dead!


"wycieramy tym ulice"


----------



## notdot

no i znów, zamiast merytorycznej dyskusji mamy eskalację dyskusji o niczym


----------



## Martyna25

Katastrofy i wypadki kolejowe


Tragedia na torach w Głuszycy koło Wałbrzycha Do śmiertelnego wypadku doszło na torach w Głuszycy na Dolnym Śląsku. Wstrzymano ruch pociągów na linii Wałbrzych-Kłodzko. W Głuszycy pociąg śmiertelnie potrącił dwie osoby. To kobieta i mężczyzna. Na miejscu są policjanci i prokurator. Na linii...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Zgłaszam do kasacji 3 ostatnie posty z powodu ich zdublowania.


----------



## bartek76

Czy można zwrócić uwagę moderacji na to co się odjaniepawla wątku o Bałkanach? Zdaję się że grupa WielkoBułgarów stara się tam wykazać własną wielkość



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ba%C5%82kany-kraje-by%C5%82ej-jugos%C5%82awii-bu%C5%82garia-grecja-i-albania-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-ba%C5%82ka%C5%84skie.2000432/page-71


----------



## zavi77

Dzień dobry, mam wniosek, czy można tytuł wątku:
*[Rumunia] Polityka, ekonomia i stosunki polsko-rumuńskie*
zmodyfikować na 
*[Rumunia i Mołdawia] Polityka, ekonomia i stosunki polsko-rumuńsko-mołdawskie?*
teraz nam się Mołdawia plącze pomiędzy Ukrainą (wątek kolejowy) a Rumunią (wątek powyższy), a chyba bardziej powinna być w rejestrach okołorumuńskich


----------



## Tomkisiel

Jak założyć nowy wątek? Szukam, szukam i chyba ślepy jestem.


----------



## Lombat

Tomkisiel said:


> Jak założyć nowy wątek? Szukam, szukam i chyba ślepy jestem.


1.









2. Tytuł wątku, treść posta i tagi. Po utworzeniu można wszystko edytować.


----------



## Tomkisiel

Lombat said:


> 1.
> View attachment 2421034


Ale ja tego nie mam










EDIT. Jednak mam. Wyrzuciłem to adblockiem. Sorki za zamieszanie


----------



## elot360

Prośba do osoby która anonimowo sprząta temat o Kolejach Śląskich, niech albo pisze posta o swoich działaniach albo usunie posta z adnotacją, żebym dostał chociaż powiadomienie że post został rzeczywiście usunięty, a nie że mam wątpliwości czy post w ogóle dotarł czy może mam jakiś problem z forum. Trzeci raz próbował nie będę, bo jeżeli to rzeczywiście jest cichcem usuwane, to pewnie skończyłoby się jakąś karą


----------



## damianmmm

Dlaczego usunięto mój post w wątku Roma Tower?


----------



## Redzio

damianmmm said:


> Dlaczego usunięto mój post w wątku Roma Tower?


A co napisałeś?


----------



## Le soleil

Poprosiłbym o przejrzenie wątku o RDO od np. tego postu do końca:








[Radom] Infrastruktura lotnicza


A to RDO ma obsługiwać ruch z całej Polski? Od początku narracja rządu i PPL była taka, że RDO jest budowane dla odciążenia WAW do czasu budowy CPK. To polecam dokładnie przyjrzeć się informacjom. Odciążenie Okęcia to jedno, obsługa regionu to drugie.




www.skyscrapercity.com




Kilku kolegów, którzy chyba nigdy w wątkach o RDO nie napisali ani jednego merytorycznego postu, cały czas tam przychodzi i regularnie wyładowuje swoje frustracje, które nic nie wnoszą do tematu, a tylko wywołują napięcia. Człowiek chce zobaczyć co się dzieje, ostatnio jest dużo relacji z budowy i sporo newsów, a tego co tam odwalają, jak zaczepiają nie da się czytać, robi się śmietnik na wiele stron. 
Czy ktoś w ogóle tam moderuje? Bo już od dłuższego czasu widze, że miejscowych, którzy de facto te wątki prowadzą, trafia...


----------



## damianmmm

Redzio said:


> A co napisałeś?


Czy w związku z przekształceniem spółki celowej Nycz będzie potrzebował kolejnej zgody papieża. Teraz ma 55% udziałów, a po wejściu nowego wspólnika będzie miał 23%.


----------



## hNr

Trolling, wszędobylskie offtopy, mało treści poza obrażaniem współdyskutantów. Prośba o interwencję.









[Toruń] Inwestycje


Ul. Okólna - Dino:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## el nino

Warto by sprawdzić, coś czuje że niespodzianki nie będzie.


----------



## dkzg

Sprawdzić czy nie ksiądz


----------



## Realista_KR

Wnoszę skargę na 625 za zbanowanie mnie za ten post:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%C5%9Awiat-covid-19-teorie-spiskowe-negacja-choroby-szuria-zasada-nag%C5%82ej-%C5%9Bmierci-ban.2248878/page-3004#post-176548778


a w szczególności podanie jako powód: "antyszczepionkowiec".
Czy ktoś widzi w tym poście choć pół słowa o szczepionkach? Czy może "antyszczepionkowiec" zmienił ostatnio znaczenie? I co w ogóle w tym poście zasługuje na bana? Opinia? A może inne powody? Jeśli tak, chętnie je poznam i się dowiem, dlaczego nie znalazły się one w komunikacie o banie.

Drodzy pozostali moderatorzy! Czy z ręką na sercu powiecie, że wszystko jest w tym przypadku w porządku? Naprawdę tak powinna wyglądać moderacja?
Proszę o przemyślenie sprawy. Może warto porozmawiać z adminem?


----------



## 625

Realista_KR said:


> Wnoszę skargę na 625 za zbanowanie mnie za ten post:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%C5%9Awiat-covid-19-teorie-spiskowe-negacja-choroby-szuria-zasada-nag%C5%82ej-%C5%9Bmierci-ban.2248878/page-3004#post-176548778
> 
> 
> a w szczególności podanie jako powód: "antyszczepionkowiec".
> Czy ktoś widzi w tym poście choć pół słowa o szczepionkach? Czy może "antyszczepionkowiec" zmienił ostatnio znaczenie? I co w ogóle w tym poście zasługuje na bana? Opinia? A może inne powody? Jeśli tak, chętnie je poznam i się dowiem, dlaczego nie znalazły się one w komunikacie o banie.
> 
> Drodzy pozostali moderatorzy! Czy z ręką na sercu powiecie, że wszystko jest w tym przypadku w porządku? Naprawdę tak powinna wyglądać moderacja?
> Proszę o przemyślenie sprawy. Może warto porozmawiać z adminem?


W tym poście SPRZED MIESIĄCA wyraźnie manipulujesz, mówiąc że kwarantanna WTEDY nie miała sensu, ponieważ W PRZYSZŁOŚCI będzie milion przypadków. Antyszczepionkowiec to zbiorczy "tag" dla wszelkich banów dla proepidemików.


----------



## Realista_KR

625 said:


> W tym poście SPRZED MIESIĄCA wyraźnie manipulujesz, mówiąc że kwarantanna WTEDY nie miała sensu, ponieważ W PRZYSZŁOŚCI będzie milion przypadków. Antyszczepionkowiec to zbiorczy "tag" dla wszelkich banów dla proepidemików.


Już inni koledzy forumowicze tłumaczyli, że chodziło o hipotetyczną sytuację, gdy już będzie milion przypadków, a nie stan na ów czas obecny. A nawet jeśli - nadal jest to opinia i na bana nie zasluguje. A jeśli zasługuje - to masz kupę roboty! Do zbanowania co najmniej kilkadziesiąt userów krytykujących ostrzejsze obostrzenia lub lajkujących takie treści. Właściwie zdecydowana większość załogi wątku covidowego. Toż to proepidemicy! Tylko kto wtedy zostanie?
Naprawdę chcesz zrobić ze słowa "antyszczepionkowiec" wyświechtane i puste słowo jak "faszysta"? Obecnie wyzywanie od "faszysty" jest powszechne, czy to z lewa, czy z prawa, w zupełnym oderwaniu od prawdziwej definicji faszysty. Każe się szczepić? Faszysta! Idzie w marszu niepodległości? Faszysta! Popiera UE? Faszysta! Chce wyjścia z UE? Faszysta! Chce zakazać aborcji? Faszysta! Chce pozwolić na aborcję! Faszysta! Itd...
Kto na tym zyskał? Prawdziwi faszyści. Bo teraz trudno ich odcedzić od tych wszystkich pozostałych "faszystów". I tak samo będzie z antyszczepionkowcami. Nikt Ci nie dał prawa do szastania tym słowem na lewo i prawo.
Wytłumaczenia bana nadal brak.


----------



## 625

Realista_KR said:


> Do zbanowania co najmniej kilkadziesiąt userów krytykujących ostrzejsze obostrzenia lub lajkujących takie treści.


Zamiast narzekać, że nie rozumiesz bana, zacznij zgłaszać te posty.


----------



## Realista_KR

625 said:


> Zamiast narzekać, że nie rozumiesz bana


Narzekam, bo nie rozumiem i nadal nie rozumiem, tak jak mnóstwo pozostałych użytkowników, a Ty nadal nie potrafisz go wytłumaczyć.


625 said:


> zacznij zgłaszać te posty.


Zgłaszać posty, które sam piszę i popieram?! Przeczytaj jeszcze raz, bo chyba sam nie zrozumiałeś, co napisałem.


----------



## juniorpublic

Ktoś z modów potrafi wytłumaczyć, według jakich kryteriów jedne posty są kasowane, a inne zostają?


matfiz1 said:


> Godzinę temu w tvnie jeden z lekarzy obalił teorię o tym jak to starsi umierają a młodzi mogą mieć wyjebane... Tak może było na początku przy pierwszej fali. *Dziś śmiertelność w każdej grupie wiekowej waha się od 8 do 15%*... także ten tego... Osobiście znam 30 letnią, zdrową dziewczynę, która i tak miała sporo szczęścia bo straciła tylko jedno płuco... Oczywiście o rowerze, basenie czy bieganiu może już zapomnieć. Żadnych chorób współistniejących.
> 
> EDIT bardzo kurwa śmieszne, zastanawiam się po ile Wy macie lat...


Jakim cudem taki fake-news się uchował?


----------



## ps-man

juniorpublic said:


> Ktoś z modów potrafi wytłumaczyć, według jakich kryteriów jedne posty są kasowane, a inne zostają?
> 
> Jakim cudem taki fake-news się uchował?












Normalnym. Kwestia została wyjaśniona.


----------



## el nino

juniorpublic said:


> Ktoś z modów potrafi wytłumaczyć, według jakich kryteriów jedne posty są kasowane, a inne zostają?
> 
> Jakim cudem taki fake-news się uchował?


Ale wiesz że fake news jest celowym działaniem a nie pomyłką, jak w tym przypadku?


----------



## juniorpublic

ps-man said:


>


Sam sobie wystawiasz świadectwo tym gifem. Trochę przykre, że taka osoba moderuje to forum.



el nino said:


> Ale wiesz że fake news jest celowym działaniem a nie pomyłką, jak w tym przypadku?


Są jakieś granice absurdu. Jak ktoś napisze, że "szczepionki mają zerową/minimalną skuteczność przeciwko ciężkiemu zachorowaniu na covid", bo coś tam źle usłyszał, albo zrozumiał, to taki post też będzie sobie wiecznie wisiał?


----------



## el nino

juniorpublic said:


> Są jakieś granice absurdu. Jak ktoś napisze, że "szczepionki mają zerową/minimalną skuteczność przeciwko ciężkiemu zachorowaniu na covid", bo coś tam źle usłyszał, albo zrozumiał, to taki post też będzie sobie wiecznie wisiał?


Rzuciliście się na chłopa jak wygłodniałe sępy, pomimo iż po chwili wyszystko zostało wyjaśnione.
A podana błędna informacja, nie jest szkodliwa społecznie i nie ma wpływu na decyzję o kogoś zdrowiu oraz przyjęciu szczepienia, odmowie leczenia jak w przypadku pisania "szczepionki nie działają", "szczepionki zabijają", "respiratory zabijają" czy też "maseczki pododują ciężkie chorobu".


----------



## juniorpublic

el nino said:


> Rzuciliście się na chłopa jak wygłodniałe sępy, pomimo iż po chwili wyszystko zostało wyjaśnione.


Post można zedytować / usunąć.


> A podana błędna informacja, nie ma wpływu na decyzję o kogoś zdrowiu


Łatwowierny rodzic może jak najbardziej zrobić krzywdę dziecku. Zakładając taką śmiertelność, to przecież nie ma mowy, aby wypuszczać dziecko z domu. A więzienie dziecka w domu przez wiele miesięcy w domu jak najbardziej ma bardzo niekorzystny wpływ na jego zdrowie. Co do ludzi łatwowiernych, to zaraz napiszę więcej we właściwym wątku (ludzi łatwowiernych jest trochę więcej niż autor tego nieszczęsnego posta).


----------



## ps-man

juniorpublic said:


> Sam sobie wystawiasz świadectwo tym gifem. Trochę przykre, że taka osoba moderuje to forum.


To jest świadectwo m.in. Twojego zachowania.


----------



## zajf

el nino said:


> Ale wiesz że fake news jest celowym działaniem a nie pomyłką, jak w tym przypadku?


To typowy przykład jak działa mózg koronapanikarzy.
Autor fake newsa zapytany przeze mnie, zaraz po publikacji posta, co ma być bazą dla tych 8-15% które podał nie potrafił odpowiedzieć na to pytanie, więc można przyjąć, że nie rozumiał o czym pisze. Mechanizm jest oczywisty: coś usłyszał, nie zrozumiał o co chodzi / jego mózg przetworzył usłyszaną informację na taką jaką chciał usłyszeć i cyk publikacja na forum w apokaliptystycznym tonie.

Kolejny przykład takiego działania, oczywiście bezkarny, bo pod skrzydłami "najgorszego moderatora". 

Inna sprawa, że znowu wypowiadasz się na temat znaczenia słów których nie znasz:
Słownik nie definiuje "fake news" jako działanie celowe: FAKE NEWS | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary
Wiki idzie o krok dalej i jasno precyzuje, że nieświadome rozprzestrzenianie nieprawdziwych informacji jest fake newsem: Fake news - Wikipedia
"However, the term does not have a fixed definition, and has been applied more broadly to include any type of false information, *including unintentional and unconscious mechanisms*"


----------



## ps-man

zajf said:


> To typowy przykład jak działa mózg koronapanikarzy.


Typowy jest ten mechanizm szczucia, wyolbrzymiania zdarzenia i samosądów:



el nino said:


> Rzuciliście się na chłopa jak wygłodniałe sępy, pomimo iż po chwili wyszystko zostało wyjaśnione.


Typowa, m.in. dla Ciebie, jest wydumana analiza zachowania innych użytkowników i ich stygmatyzowanie.

@zajf: Bananik na miesiąc, kolejnej szansy nie będzie (przynajmniej w kwestii dostępu do wątku).


----------



## Grvl

Ze swojej strony dzięki. Niewiele jest tu użytkowników piszących posty w tak pretensjonalny, pogardliwy i chamski sposób.


----------



## Krystianissimus

Zgodnie z prośbą (i sugestią) administracji polskiego działu SSC zamieszczam tutaj wniosek o poprawienie nazwy tematu [Białystok] Dokumenty strategiczne, plany rozwoju i..., polegający na dopisaniu do tematu słów: *miasta i aglomeracji białostockiej*. Uszczegółowiłoby to zawartość wątku i sprawiło, że dyskusje na ten temat nie byłyby rozwleczone po innych tematach w dziale [Białystok] forum SSC.


----------



## Behaviour

Krystianissimus said:


> Zgodnie z prośbą (i sugestią) administracji polskiego działu SSC zamieszczam tutaj wniosek o poprawienie nazwy tematu [Białystok] Dokumenty strategiczne, plany rozwoju i..., polegający na dopisaniu do tematu słów: *miasta i aglomeracji białostockiej*. Uszczegółowiłoby to zawartość wątku i sprawiło, że dyskusje na ten temat nie byłyby rozwleczone po innych tematach w dziale [Białystok] forum SSC.


Bardzo dobry pomysł!


----------



## m.dorotka

Krystianissimus said:


> Zgodnie z prośbą (i sugestią) administracji polskiego działu SSC zamieszczam tutaj wniosek o poprawienie nazwy tematu [Białystok] Dokumenty strategiczne, plany rozwoju i..., polegający na dopisaniu do tematu słów: *miasta i aglomeracji białostockiej*. Uszczegółowiłoby to zawartość wątku i sprawiło, że dyskusje na ten temat nie byłyby rozwleczone po innych tematach w dziale [Białystok] forum SSC.


Popieram


----------



## el nino

Kemo said:


> No na tydzień dałem, nic nie poradzę, że forum nie ogarnia komunikatów.


Wnioskuje o przedłużenie o tydzień, za stawianie spacji przez przecinkiem.


----------



## kuj-pom

@Kemo i pozostałe piszące tutaj przedszkole 

Jak będziecie dzieciaki pisać w końcu z sensem , to obiecuję , że i ja Was o wiek pytać nie będę 

Pozdro z mojej strony !


----------



## demoos

Jak dostal banana skoro napisal wniosek o przedluzenie go?  

Za napisanie ad przedszkole powinien dostac lepsza nagrode.


----------



## ps-man

kuj-pom said:


> @Kemo i pozostałe piszące tutaj przedszkole
> 
> Jak będziecie dzieciaki pisać w końcu z sensem , to obiecuję , że i ja Was o wiek pytać nie będę
> 
> Pozdro z mojej strony !


Ktoś Ci się na konto wkradł?

Daję 2 tygodnie wolnego, abyś usunął tego trolla. 🙃


----------



## elot360

kuj-pom said:


> Jak będziecie dzieciaki pisać w końcu z sensem , to obiecuję , że i ja Was o wiek pytać nie będę


To działa w dwie strony, jak samemu będziesz pisał z sensem to nie będziesz łapał żadnych nagród.



kuj-pom said:


> rób co chcesz , *wisi mi to* , a dla mnie , szczerze powiedziawszy , zawsze dzieciakiem pozostaniesz


Tak, a na dowód tego jak bardzo tobie to zwisa, 8 wiadomości na temat jaki ten świat jest niesprawiedliwy. Także jeżeli szukasz osób które uprawiają tu przedszkole to polecam spojrzeć w lustro. Bywaj zdrów!


----------



## Petr

Hej,
Zaczynają się ruchy na placu Powstańców Warszawy przed przed budową podziemnego parkingu: Pomnik Napoleona zniknie z placu Powstańców Warszawy. Wróci, ale w inne miejsce
Proponuję przeniesienie tego wątku z inwestycji ukończonych do działu Warszawa: [Warszawa] Remont placu Powstańców Warszawy, w celu kontynuacji dyskusji.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Przywrócono zgodnie z Twoją prośbą


----------



## lukas29

czy można odblokować ten wątek bo akurat będzie się coś dziać









[Kielce] Vive - budowa nowej hali lub rozbudowa istniejącej


http://kielce.tvp.pl/25588634/nowa-hala-to-koniecznosc




www.skyscrapercity.com





i zmienić nazwę

na

*[Kielce] Rozbudowa Hali Legionów*


----------



## soforo

Kto i dlaczego usunął mój ostatni post z okolicy godz 13:00 z wątku [Ukraina] Rewolucja Euromajdanu i rosyjska agresja [offtopic = ban]? Co tam takiego było niezgodnego tematem wątku czy regulaminem? W poście była opinia nt. jak agresja rosyjska zweryfikowała ukraińskie nadzieje na sojusz z Turcją i był odniesieniem do tego posta w wątku:


Hipolit said:


> Mały Zdziś:
> 
> Erdogan oficjalnie powiedział, że nie wprowadzi sankcji wobec Rosji, bo: „Mamy stosunki polityczne, wojskowe i gospodarcze z Rosją. Podobnie z Ukrainą. Nie możemy z tego zrezygnować, bo nasz kraj ma w tym duże interesy”,


Napisałem, wysłałem, zebrał sporo like'ów w parę minut, wyszedłem z forum. Wracam na forum teraz, patrzę i śladu nie ma. (???)


----------



## kocur75

Czy umieszczenie w tytule wątku Ukraina Rosyjska Agresja 2022 podtytylu Chwała Ukrainie nawiązującego jasno do zawołania banderowców z czasów Rzezi Wołynia to najlepszy pomysł. "_Slava Ukrainie_! Herojam _slava_" - może jakoś inne wyrazy wsparcie. Bardziej fortunne.


Nie jestem ruskim agentem. Putler kaput!


----------



## Grvl

Nie masz prawdziwych problemów?


----------



## ps-man

kocur75 said:


> Czy umieszczenie w tytule wątku Ukraina Rosyjska Agresja 2022 podtytylu Chwała Ukrainie nawiązującego jasno do zawołania banderowców z czasów Rzezi Wołynia to najlepszy pomysł. "_Slava Ukrainie_! Herojam _slava_" - może jakoś inne wyrazy wsparcie. Bardziej fortunne.
> 
> 
> Nie jestem ruskim agentem. Putler kaput!


Tak, to zajebisty pomysł.


----------



## urban_fly

MichalJ said:


> Chodzi mi tylko o takie inwestycje, które w nazwie mają słowo pospolite wprowadzające w błąd. Elektrownia, bulwar, park...


Wchodzisz na wątek i myślisz, że po prawej stronie Wisły zbudują bulwary. Nic bardziej mylnego.
Rozumiem, że Forest to nie las, a The Bridge nie jest mostem, a Novotel Airport nie jest dodatkowym lotniskiem, ale w tym kontekście nazwa Bulwary jest wyjątkowo myląca. Mamy kompleks mieszkaniowy Pro Urba XIX dzielnica, Osiedle Wilno, to dlaczego zezwalamy na tak rażące wprowadzanie w błąd z bulwarami?


----------



## Ch.D

ził said:


> Do moderatorów
> Rozumiem ograniczenia, ale proszę pozwólcie choć śledzić wątek. Zostawcie ograniczenia dla tych co chcą komentować, ale nie utrudniajcię dostępu do informacji.
> 
> Dziękuję


Podpinam się pod wniosek - jest szansa techniczna udostępnienia tego wątku bez możliwości komentowania dla osób poniżej limitu 100 postów, czy brak szans? Z góry dzięki. Miałem tutaj dawien dawno konto z większą ilością postów (bodaj koło roku 2011) ale utraciłem dostęp do maila powiązanego z kontem.


----------



## Grvl

posrało zagranicznych adminów, żeby nam Ukraiński wątek zamykać teraz?


----------



## Wątek Militarny

I to jeszcze niemiecki zamknął. Co to ma k$%^& być?


----------



## Antioch

Panie i panowie, może discord założymy na szybko?


----------



## Wątek Militarny

A ruska część forum zamknięta już czy kiedy nas zamknęli oni sobie świętują atak na Ukrainę w spokoju?


----------



## Redzio

To admin. Nic nie możemy zrobić.


----------



## lulek89

@625 ratuj


----------



## 19Dako20

Redzio said:


> To admin. Nic nie możemy zrobić.


625 jest adminem,

do cholery jak to mozliwe by ta hydra rosyjska mogła ot tak spamować i zamykać wątki, przecież to jakaś kpina


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Kurwa mać!


----------



## Redzio

Może tak jak my podglądaliśmy ruskich tak oni masowo zgłaszali posty w tym wątku żeby zablokował admin?


----------



## Redzio

19Dako20 said:


> 625 jest adminem,
> 
> do cholery jak to mozliwe by ta hydra rosyjska mogła ot tak spamować i zamykać wątki, przecież to jakaś kpina











No z tego wynika że pewnie go otworzy tylko że 625 obecnie jest offline.


----------



## el nino

Otwarte


----------



## Redzio

OTWARTY


----------



## 19Dako20

To tyle z faktu, że tam w ruskim wątku siedzą ludzie, to wilcy. Niesamowite jak krecią robotę oni wykonywali przez lata.


----------



## Grvl

Da się w jakiś sposób ograniczyć dostęp do wątku dla ludzi z innych działów?


----------



## Kemo

Spokojnie.

@ypard @Siwizna tydzień bana na wątek za propagandę antysojuszniczą


----------



## ps-man

Jeśli nie będziecie wieszać ścierwa itp., a zaczniecie się samoograniczać w użyciu przekleństw, raportów będzie mniej.


----------



## Sasza

ps-man said:


> Jeśli nie będziecie wieszać ścierwa itp., a zaczniecie się samoograniczać w użyciu przekleństw, raportów będzie mniej.


Dotarło, przepraszam


----------



## Kemo

Nie warto też wchodzić do ruskich wątków i dawać im pretekstów żeby nas banować


----------



## Ch.D

Ch.D said:


> Podpinam się pod wniosek - jest szansa techniczna udostępnienia tego wątku bez możliwości komentowania dla osób poniżej limitu 100 postów, czy brak szans? Z góry dzięki. Miałem tutaj dawien dawno konto z większą ilością postów (bodaj koło roku 2011) ale utraciłem dostęp do maila powiązanego z kontem.


Wniosek zostanie / został rozpatrzony? Jeśli tak, uniknął bym sprawdzania tego faktu co 30 min, dzięki.


----------



## Mar14

Ja też mam prośbę w tej samej sprawie. Chodzi o informację tylko.


----------



## dyzurnyruchu

Podpinam się pod wniosek.


----------



## ził

Podpinam się pod wniosek

Pozdrawiam


----------



## tukuba

Ja również podpinam się pod wniosek.


----------



## pyjter78

tukuba said:


> Ja również podpinam się pod wniosek.


też się podpinam pod wniosek!


----------



## opiaszkow77

czy mógłbym także nieśmiało poprosić o dostęp do czytania postów w wątku o ukrainie??


----------



## Leperchaun

Podpinam się.


----------



## wjtk123

Również proszę. Nie zależy mi na pisaniu, chciałbym tylko korzystać z forum jako źródła informacji.


----------



## 625

Nie ma takiej opcji.


----------



## ził

625 said:


> Nie ma takiej opcji.


Tutaj chodzi tylko o dostęp do informacji. Bez możliwości dodawania komentarzy. Tylko tyle. Dlaczego więc takie stanowcze NIE?

Pozdrawiam


----------



## divton

Popieram


----------



## cimas

Przyłanczam się do wniosku o udostępnienie wątku Ukrainskiego na zasadach "read only" userom bez limitu postow. Naprawde trzeba zaspamować inne, mniej "czułe" wątki 200 postami żeby udowodnić że się nie zaspamuje w wątku o Ukrainie? Mam tutaj konto od kilku miesięcy (od smierci militarium.pl gdzie się udzilałem od kilku lat), czytam wieżowce od wielu lat. To że mało się udzielam wynika z tego że zakładam że jak nie mam czegoś ciekawego do napisania to nie spamuje.


----------



## WyindywidualizowanyJanek

Tak samo, chciałbym móc przeczytać tylko informacje na wątku ukraińskim, zero spamu. Niefajny los lurkera....


----------



## Zyzio

jak ktoś chce informacji, a ma telegram:








The Kyiv Independent


Independent English-language journalism in Ukraine. Become our patron here: http://patreon.com/kyivindependent The official channel of The Kyiv Independent.




t.me


----------



## ził

Zyzio said:


> jak ktoś chce informacji, a ma telegram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kyiv Independent
> 
> 
> Independent English-language journalism in Ukraine. Become our patron here: http://patreon.com/kyivindependent The official channel of The Kyiv Independent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.me


Nie błysnąłeś masz tu propagandowy Rosyjski.








Война История Оружие @ISTORIJAORUZIJA


Политика, История и Оружие.




t.me




Ja chcę wiedzieć dlaczego nie można przeglądać forum? Przeglądać nie komentować.


----------



## Marek Lothar

https://liveuamap.com/en/ padło rano i do teraz nie wstał. Też jak na skalę konfliktu mało jest informacji. To może wprowadzić zasadę, że konto na wątku ukraińskim powinno być starsze niż np. 12 miesiące, by częściowo ograniczyć ruskich trolli, ale nie 200 postami.


----------



## Milamber

Nie wiadomo kim są nowi użytkownicy. Nie wiadomo czy moderacja może sprawdzić skąd sie logują. 
W wątku pojawiają się informacje, które mogą pomagać rosjanom. Ograniczajmy im jak najbardziej dostęp do informacji. Niech żerują na bełkocie mainstramu jak gazeta.pl, onety itp. 

Nieprzypadkowo OSINTOWCy mało tutaj wrzucają. Po co pomagać bandytom?


----------



## Marek Lothar

Milamber said:


> Nieprzypadkowo OSINTOWCy mało tutaj wrzucają. Po co pomagać bandytom?


Gdyby Armia Rosyjska nie miała lepszych i aktualniejszych informacji niż wątek na "wieżowcach" to znaczyły, że jej porażka jest pewna, a upadek ofensywy bliski.


----------



## Temistokles123

Naprawdę szkoda, że ogranicza się dostęp do wątku ukraińskiego userom którzy nie mają wystarczającej ilości postów. Po tym co napisał Milamber, to ma sens. Sam założyłem dzisiaj konto (po 2 latach czytania wątku militarnego), tylko po to żeby mieć jakieś info o Ukrainie po tym jak padł livemap.

edit: pierwszy post, to trzeba się przywitać 

Cześć wszystkim


----------



## Grvl

625 said:


> Nie ma takiej opcji.


technicznie (nie da się rozdzielić pisania od komentowania), czy w imię zasad?


----------



## gacol

Pewnie technicznie.
Odbanujcie michal90


----------



## 625

Technicznie nie ma opcji.


----------



## Kemo

Temistokles123 said:


> Naprawdę szkoda, że ogranicza się dostęp do wątku ukraińskiego userom którzy nie mają wystarczającej ilości postów.


Wiele nie tracicie, 30% postów to fejki, które trzeba usuwać, kolejne 30% to powielana po raz n-ty ta sama informacja, czasami sprzed kilku godzin, kolejne 30% to bełkot i offtopicowy spam, 5% to złorzeczenie na ruskich i może z 5% to wartościowe rzeczy...


----------



## soforo

@ps-man


> Kolega @soforo najwyraźniej pomylił wątki i jeszcze postuje fejki nie na temat. Ban na wątek do odwołania.


Mógłbyś sprecyzować za co *konkretnie *dostałem bana na wątek ukraiński?.; Post, który Ci się nie spodobał poniżej.

"pomyliłem wątki"? - w wątku są dziesiątki postów innych użytkowników o sankcjach i uchylaniu się od ich ostrzejszej wersji, a ja jak o tym napisałem to "pomyliłem wątki" ??? Zbanowałeś wszystkich o tym piszących, czy tylko mnie?
"postuje fejki"? - co konkretnie jest fejkiem? Wypowiedź minister środowiska Niemiec w Warszawie? Poniżej dowód, że to nie fejk - tweet ambasadora Niemiec z wczoraj, w którym wyraźnie mówi o cytuję "instrumentach prawnych".













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496518678057299971


----------



## ps-man

soforo said:


> @ps-man
> 
> Mógłbyś sprecyzować za co *konkretnie *dostałem bana na wątek ukraiński?


Nie mógłbym. Spójrz na tytuł wątku, a będziesz wiedział.


----------



## 625

soforo said:


> @ps-man
> 
> Mógłbyś sprecyzować za co *konkretnie *dostałem bana na wątek ukraiński?.; Post, który Ci się nie spodobał poniżej.


Za całokształt.


----------



## soforo

ja was też


----------



## Zyzio

^^ jest na to prosta metoda - polecam wszystkim: klika się "unfollow" - i jest spokój... i modzi nie daja briga/bana za pisanie tam głupot; polecam.


----------



## ps-man

forwiser said:


> a teraz otwarty został klub komika


Zełeńskiego.



> To jest do jasnej cholery wątek o wojnie na Ukrainie. Wojnie!!!


Która ma wymiar tragiczny, rozpoczęta została w sposób cyniczny, ale prowadzona jest w sposób parodystyczny.

Poniżej macie tabelę banów na wątek:
User-Przyczyna (jeśli jest wskazana)-Data zakończenia bana:


ypardpropaganda antysojuszniczaMar 3, 2022 10:46 AMSiwiznapropaganda antysojuszniczaMar 3, 2022 10:46 AMtm101RusofiliaPermanentsoforoNiemcy!PermanentRott319TrollingPermanentSebaD86defetystaPermanentmichal90N/AMar 3, 2022 7:17 PMleninN/AMar 3, 2022 8:35 PMWUNDER-BAUMRuskie psyMar 3, 2022 8:58 PMRobertWellingboroughTrollingPermanentluigi.vercottiN/AMar 11, 2022BSGN/AMar 11, 2022markuN/AMar 11, 2022tomnospamMar 4, 2022 10:23 AMzoncN/AMar 4, 2022 10:24 AMMaverick39spamMar 4, 2022 11:45 AMMolibdenN/AMar 4, 2022 12:21 PMbeter2N/AMar 4, 2022 12:23 PMkaktusspamMar 11, 2022M.K.N/AMar 4, 2022 12:46 PMczarnyGlędzenie o NiemcachMar 4, 2022 9:49 PMnessahspamMar 28, 2022KambodzaninbartosiakTomorrow at 10:12 PMWiatrak2015Pierd*lenie na poziomie botaPermanentsszakiPiSMar 6, 2022 9:53 AMBuster90spam ziobroTomorrow at 10:57 AMK3to nie jest polski wątek PHPTomorrow at 5:41 PMwurkutspamMar 2, 2022 8:08 PMDarek Yokersmędzenie o Chinach i broni hipersonicznejMar 6, 2022 10:30 PM


----------



## SebaD86

ps-man said:


> User-Przyczyna (jeśli jest wskazana)-Data zakończenia bana:
> SebaD86 Defetysta Permament


Serio? Informacja o braku paliwa (bo to pisałem) to *defetyzm*? Aaaa... przypominam, że najpierw jeden z moderatorów *napisał, że to fejk *(ciekawe który), a się okazało, że nie, ale ok, trzeba było wymyśleć inny powód bana. Ja rozumiem, że ze zdaniem nie powinno się dyskutować, ale radziłbym się douczyć co oznacza _"defetyzm"_.
Po drugie, widzimy w tym wątku ukraińskim błędy moderatorów (i nie tylko), więc proszę to też wziąć pod uwagę.
PS. Ostatni mój post z tego wątku, to OIDP tekst, że strzelają z terytorium Białorusi...


----------



## kaktus

Powody banów to też niezła parodia


----------



## ps-man

kaktus said:


> Powody banów to też niezła parodia


To tylko oznaczenia przyczyn, by odpowiednia klapka w pamięci u moderatora/adminia otworzyła się, gdy jest potrzeba. Często będą z pupy, bo nie chce nam się ich wymyślać lub trudno jest zawrzeć przyczynę (nierzadko złożoną) w jednym słowie/zdaniu. Deal with it. 



SebaD86 said:


> Serio? Informacja o braku paliwa (bo to pisałem) to *defetyzm*? Aaaa... przypominam, że najpierw jeden z moderatorów *napisał, że to fejk *(ciekawe który), a się okazało, że nie, ale ok, trzeba było wymyśleć inny powód bana. Ja rozumiem, że ze zdaniem nie powinno się dyskutować, ale radziłbym się douczyć co oznacza _"defetyzm"_.
> Po drugie, widzimy w tym wątku ukraińskim błędy moderatorów (i nie tylko), więc proszę to też wziąć pod uwagę.


Na siłę chciałeś w tym wątku pisać o dostępności paliwa w PL, pomimo że próbowaliśmy Ci wytłumaczyć, że ten wątek temu służyć nie będzie.


----------



## SebaD86

ps-man said:


> Na siłę chciałeś w tym wątku pisać o dostępności paliwa w PL, pomimo że próbowaliśmy Ci wytłumaczyć, że ten wątek temu służyć nie będzie.


I to jest *fejk* czy *defetyzm*? Poza tym dostałem bana *później*, dokładnie po poście, że rakiety spadają z terytorium Białorusi.


----------



## forwiser

SebaD86 said:


> I to jest *fejk* czy *defetyzm*? Poza tym dostałem bana *później*, dokładnie po poście, że rakiety spadają z terytorium Białorusi.


Defetyzm = umiędzynarodowiona nowomowa oznaczająca kogoś kto sprzeciwia się ogólnej opinii, od angielskiego "defeats the direction". Wystarczy?


----------



## SebaD86

forwiser said:


> Defetyzm = umiędzynarodowiona nowomowa oznaczająca kogoś kto sprzeciwia się ogólnej opinii, od angielskiego "defeats the direction". Wystarczy?


Defetyzm = Brak wiary w zwycięstwo lub powodzenie jakiejś sprawy, wyrażający się w *ciągłym przewidywaniu porażki* (defetyzm – Słownik języka polskiego PWN)
Wystarczy?


----------



## forwiser

SebaD86 said:


> Defetyzm = Brak wiary w zwycięstwo lub powodzenie jakiejś sprawy, wyrażający się w *ciągłym przewidywaniu porażki* (defetyzm – Słownik języka polskiego PWN)
> Wystarczy?


Nie wystarczy, bo dalej ignorujesz precyzyjne instrukcje. Deal with it.


----------



## 625

Dodam od siebie: w zalewie setek postów na godzinę każdy user, który wrzuca 5 postów pod rząd nie na temat to po prostu troll. I większość moich banów na wątek jest z tego powodu. Było mnóstwo próśb, aby dać szansę czytać.


----------



## MichalJ

Czy silnik forum umożliwia ustawienie na wybranym wątku moderacji prewencyjnej (znaczy: posty się ukazują dopiero po zatwierdzeniu przez moderatora)?


----------



## Zyzio

^^ nie wiem czy są takie mozliwości, ale to chyba by trzeba było odpłatność za postowanie w tym wątku wprowadzić, żeby moderator mógł wziąć urlop i się tylko moderacją zająć...


----------



## elot360

SebaD86 said:


> Poza tym dostałem bana *później*, dokładnie po poście, że rakiety spadają z terytorium Białorusi.


A jak dostaniesz mandat za złe parkowanie na chodniku to też będziesz się wykłócał czemu przyszło do ciebie pismo w dniu gdy akurat zaparkowałeś poprawnie w zatoczce? W wątku gdzie co chwilę ktoś coś pisze wymagasz natychmiastowej reakcji na Twoje niewłaściwe zachowanie? A gdzie czas na moderowanie pozostałej, wcale nie mniejszej, części polskiego forum? 


MichalJ said:


> Czy silnik forum umożliwia ustawienie na wybranym wątku moderacji prewencyjnej (znaczy: posty się ukazują dopiero po zatwierdzeniu przez moderatora)?


Mało pracy mają obecnie moderatorzy że chcesz na ich barki zrzucić odpowiedzialność za każdą informację i każdy udostępniony post?


----------



## ps-man

MichalJ said:


> Czy silnik forum umożliwia ustawienie na wybranym wątku moderacji prewencyjnej (znaczy: posty się ukazują dopiero po zatwierdzeniu przez moderatora)?


Rzadko bo rzadko, ale niektóre posty wymagają jakiejś akceptacji, ale w sumie nie wiem jak to działa, bo zwykle nie działa. 🙃

Ci, którzy utracili możliwość pisania w wątku o inwazji na Ukrainę, a nie zostali powiadomieni w PM lub bezpośrednio w tamtym wątku: nie wysyłajcie do mnie PM-ów i nie liczcie, że w godzinach pracy będę badał czy dostaliście bana, tym bardziej, że mogę nie wiedzieć za co go dostaliście.


----------



## Zyzio

składam wniosek o wątek "inwazja na Ukrainie - hydepark" - i niech piszą co chcą....


----------



## kaktus

ps-man said:


> Rzadko bo rzadko, ale niektóre posty wymagają jakiejś akceptacji, ale w sumie nie wiem jak to działa, bo zwykle nie działa. 🙃
> 
> Ci, którzy utracili możliwość pisania w wątku o inwazji na Ukrainę, a nie zostali powiadomieni w PM lub bezpośrednio w tamtym wątku: nie wysyłajcie do mnie PM-ów i nie liczcie, że w godzinach pracy będę badał czy dostaliście bana, tym bardziej, że mogę nie wiedzieć za co go dostaliście.


Nie było by problemu, i całej tej dyskusji, gdyby nie banować w wątku za byle g...o, a tak jest jak jest.


----------



## elot360

Tak, najlepiej niech puszczą wszystkich samopas i niech panuje wolna amerykanka. W efekcie jedyne co osiągniecie to większą dezinformację niż propagandowe rosyjskie media...


----------



## Kemo

kaktus said:


> Nie było by problemu, i całej tej dyskusji, gdyby nie banować w wątku za byle g...o, a tak jest jak jest.


Nie było by problemu, i całej tej dyskusji, gdybyście nie wrzucali do wątku byle g...a.

Bany za byle g...o będą leciały nadal.


----------



## 625

kaktus said:


> Nie było by problemu, i całej tej dyskusji, gdyby nie banować w wątku za byle g...o, a tak jest jak jest.


Cały czas z @zonc udowadniacie, że nie potraficie wytrzymać bez pisania bez sensu. Co dowodzi, że ban na wątek miał sens.


----------



## kaktus

Oczywiście, pisałem bez sensu, kilkadziesiąt lików w tamtym momencie, pewnie to potwierdza, wiem, że ciężko Ci przyznać, że to tylko twoje widzi mi się, nic więcej. Oczywiście jakaś informacja zwrotna za co, na, ile, to też dla Ciebie problem, dopiero z tabelki ps-mana dowiedziałem się na ile dostałem bana.


----------



## el nino

_Kwazeusz said:


> Jaką ksywę ma cenzor/cenzorzy, zwani dla zmylenia adminami, wątków:
> 
> [Ukraina] Inwazja rosyjska 2022 (wątek merytoryczny pod spetzjalnym nadzorem)
> oraz
> [Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 [Zanim wyślesz odpowiedź, sprawdź czy cytowany post nie został usunięty!][imigranci = inny wątek] ?
> 
> Napisz, napiszcie tutaj cenzorzy dlaczego bawicie się w arbitralne blokowanie wolności słowa.
> Napiszcie konkretnie które reguły forum złamałem? Co spowodowało zablokowanie mnie w tych wątkach? Żądam konkretnej odpowiedzi.
> Miejcie odwagę.


Symptomatyczne, iż znowu o wolności słowa pisze osoba, która dystrybuuje "prawdę" wyglądającą jakby była wzięta prosto z Russia Today.

Edit: Nie, nie dam się Tobie wciągnąć w tę grę. Powodzenia w życiu 🤗


----------



## _Kwazeusz

el nino said:


> Symptomatyczne, iż znowu o wolności słowa pisze osoba, która dystrybuuje "prawdę" wyglądającą jakby była wzięta prosto z Russia Today.


Ty jesteś tym cenzorem? Konkretnie napisz, podaj linki, w których postach "dystrybuuje "prawdę" wyglądającą jakby była wzięta prosto z Russia Today"?
Żądam konkretnej odpowiedzi.

PS.
To co ty robisz wobec mnie to oszczerstwo: Zniesławienie – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia
Skasuj swój post, albo pisz konkretną odpowiedź.
Sam zacząłeś.


----------



## elot360

_Kwazeusz said:


> .
> Miejcie odwagę.


Widzisz drzazgę w oku bliźniego, a belki w swoim nie dostrzegasz. 

Jeżeli w taki arogancki sposób reagujesz na blokadę, to wcale nie trudno się domyślić że musiałeś się konkretnie podłożyć administracji. A twoja odpowiedź do el nino tylko to potwierdza. Ochłoń trochę, bo daleko w ten sposób nie zajedziesz


----------



## 625

_Kwazeusz said:


> Jaką ksywę ma cenzor/cenzorzy, zwani dla zmylenia adminami, wątków:
> 
> [Ukraina] Inwazja rosyjska 2022 (wątek merytoryczny pod spetzjalnym nadzorem)
> oraz
> [Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 [Zanim wyślesz odpowiedź, sprawdź czy cytowany post nie został usunięty!][imigranci = inny wątek] ?
> 
> Napisz, napiszcie tutaj cenzorzy dlaczego bawicie się w arbitralne blokowanie wolności słowa.
> Napiszcie konkretnie, które reguły forum złamałem? Co spowodowało zablokowanie mnie w tych wątkach? Żądam konkretnej odpowiedzi.
> Miejcie odwagę.


Trollujesz. Jeśli nie zrozumiałeś bana na wątki, to 3 dni bana ogólnego za zaśmiecanie tej księgi.


----------



## GreGorian*

Moderator na rosyjskim forum zmienia treść postów polskiego moderatora. To chyba już przesada.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%D0%9D%D0%B0-%D0%A3%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B5.535388/page-20660#post-177704976


----------



## k%

zajmie sie ktos ta dzicza w koncu i zglosi to wyzej?


----------



## Kemo

Przekazałem wyżej, ale nie spodziewam się reakcji.


----------



## Mkbewe

Kemo said:


> Przekazałem wyżej, ale nie spodziewam się reakcji.


Cóż, zobaczymy. A jeśli jej nie będzie ciekawe czy w tej sprawie będzie mogła pomóc ukraińska mniejszość w Kanadzie.


----------



## bartek76

Zdaje się że właścicielem Vertical Scope jest Torstar Corporation, firma medialna do której należy np Toronto Star, ciekawe co oni by powiedzieli.
Może forumowicze z Kanady są w stanie poruszyć temat?


----------



## GreGorian*

Czyli SCC nie ma jednego admina, który zajmuje się przydzielaniem praw moderatorom?


----------



## 625

Czy ktokolwiek z Was może dać linka, czy przyszliście sobie tu ponarzekać? Wiecie o łamaniu prawa i ukrywacie dowody, zrzucając odpowiedzialność na innych.


----------



## 625

MichalJ said:


> Wydaje mi się, że GreGorian* dał linka oraz skriny.


Skoro Ci się wydaje, to kasuje Twojego posta. Czekam na linki.


----------



## MichalJ

GreGorian* said:


> Moderator na rosyjskim forum zmienia treść postów polskiego moderatora. To chyba już przesada.
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%D0%9D%D0%B0-%D0%A3%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B5.535388/page-20660#post-177704976
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869236
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869238


Tu nie ma linku? Linkowany post jest zapewne skasowany, ale przecież masz możliwość obejrzenia skasowanych postów.


----------



## Kemo

Jeśli kogoś interesuje stanowisko Jana odnośnie tej sytuacji:



> Prior to this I already asked Ysh not to edit posts but just delete them, and talkinghead not to post in off topic threads that aren't his. Yet here we are. If mods cannot stick the the rules, we cannot expect members to.


----------



## MicM

Proponuję aby założyć wątek pozwalający wymieniać się informacją o dostępnej pomocy dla uciekinierów.
*[POLSKA] Pomoc Uciekinierom z Ukrainy - oznacz miasto i co możesz oferować*

Po zawiezieniu paru rzeczy uchodźcom, zostało mi trochę produktów i zanim znalazłem odbiorców upłynęło trochę czasu zanim znalazłem odbiorców. Uważam, że możemy na forum zrobić wątek gdzie będziemy wymieniać się informacją co mamy aby potrzebującemu pomóc.
Proponuję aby zawierać informację:

1) Miejscowość,
2) Co mogę zaoferować,
3) Forma dostarczenia - dowóz lub odbiór własny,
4) Jeżeli kwatera - od kiedy na ile dni.
5) Praca - kwalifikacje lub brak, godziny zatrudnienia itd.

Inne formy pomocy będzie trzeba opisać szczegółowo.

Po wyczerpaniu zasobu konieczna będzie edycja wiadomości i jej skasowanie.

Proszę admina o założenie wątku i publikację o nim informacji.


----------



## notdot

MicM said:


> Proponuję aby założyć wątek pozwalający wymieniać się informacją o dostępnej pomocy dla uciekinierów.


A to nie wystarczy?








[Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 - pomoc humanitarna...


Poniżej namiary do wyglądających na wiarygodne organizacji pomocowych dla Ukrainy na podstawie postów w tym wątku: https://kyivindependent.com/national/want-to-help-ukraines-military-as-a-foreigner-heres-what-you-can-do/ https://savelife.in.ua/en/donate/ oraz na bieżąco aktualizowana strona na...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## MicM

notdot said:


> A to nie wystarczy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 - pomoc humanitarna...
> 
> 
> Poniżej namiary do wyglądających na wiarygodne organizacji pomocowych dla Ukrainy na podstawie postów w tym wątku: https://kyivindependent.com/national/want-to-help-ukraines-military-as-a-foreigner-heres-what-you-can-do/ https://savelife.in.ua/en/donate/ oraz na bieżąco aktualizowana strona na...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Bardziej mi chodzi o taką tablicę ogłoszeń w otwartej części forum.


----------



## notdot

MicM said:


> Bardziej mi chodzi o taką tablicę ogłoszeń w otwartej części forum.


no to sobie załóż taki wątek, w czym problem?


----------



## elot360

notdot said:


> no to sobie załóż taki wątek, w czym problem?


Sam wskazałeś że podobny wątek już istnieje, czyli dobrze że kolega się spytał bo inaczej mógłby się dowiedzieć od większej ilości osób że po co mnoży wątki i robi bałagan na forum.

Krytykować kogoś za to że woli się upewnić zamiast na ślepo robić rzeczy, które równie dobrze mogą zaszkodzić niż pomóc, przecież to zniechęca na przyszłość do jakichkolwiek własnych inicjatyw w przyszłości


----------



## notdot

elot360 said:


> Krytykować


Nikogo nie krytykuję. Dałem link do już istniejącego wątku. Koledze nie pasuje. No to może założyć swój wątek. Luzik


----------



## ps-man

Luc du Lac said:


> Hej
> dostałem jakiś czas temu bloka na pisanie (brig ?) w merytorycznym - ok bierę na klatę...może faktycznie coś się wymskło zupełnie zbędnie.
> tylko w sumie nie wiem co /za co/ do kiedy


Sytuacja w wątku "merytorycznym" jest taka: co chwilę z różnych powodów robi się z tego wątek "niemerytoryczny" bis. Pewnie połowa postów jest usuwana, czasem większość postów na stronie to posty usunięte...


----------



## Buster90

Można czytać wątek merytoryczny wystarczy tylko się w nim nie wypowiadać. Na tym polega odpowiedzialność.


----------



## egregious

Ja wnioskuję o wydzielenie osobnego wątku dyskusyjnego, tylko odnośnie sytuacji militarnej na froncie w Ukrainie, bez: memów, uchodźców, mc donaldów itp. sankcji, ekonomii i polityki.
Jest ogromne parcie na dyskusję, której nie można prowadzić w wątku o sytuacji na froncie, a wątek główny jest tak szybko zalewany przeróżnymi innymi materiałami, że czytać się jego nie da.


----------



## ixs

egregious said:


> Ja wnioskuję o wydzielenie osobnego wątku dyskusyjnego, tylko odnośnie sytuacji militarnej na froncie w Ukrainie, bez: memów, uchodźców, mc donaldów itp. sankcji, ekonomii i polityki.
> Jest ogromne parcie na dyskusję, której nie można prowadzić w wątku o sytuacji na froncie, a wątek główny jest tak szybko zalewany przeróżnymi innymi materiałami, że czytać się jego nie da.


Nie no, juz bez przesady, po 15 watkach skakac zeby de facto o jednym czytac. Juz podzial na dwa watki ma swoje wady.


----------



## ps-man

egregious said:


> Ja wnioskuję o wydzielenie osobnego wątku dyskusyjnego, tylko odnośnie sytuacji militarnej na froncie w Ukrainie, bez: memów, uchodźców, mc donaldów itp. sankcji, ekonomii i polityki.
> Jest ogromne parcie na dyskusję, której nie można prowadzić w wątku o sytuacji na froncie, a wątek główny jest tak szybko zalewany przeróżnymi innymi materiałami, że czytać się jego nie da.


Oooo tak, będziemy banować tych co nie trzeba albo usuwać posty bo były...ale w innym wątku. Już przy dwóch wątkach można się pogubić!
Np. przy usuwaniu (a czasem przenoszeniu) kilku-kilkunastu postów. Z drugiej strony, skoro coś było w jednym wątku, nie musi być w drugim.
Jeszcze inny przykład: dostajemy raporty o offtopach i zachodzimy w głowę o co chodzi. Czy autor raportu czepia się? Potrzeba dłuższej rozkminy, aby ogarnąć, że posty zostały już przeniesione przez innego moderatora do drugiego wątku i raport jest już nieaktualny... Niestety, odhaczyć trzeba, bo administracja będzie upominać się o reakcję.


----------



## egregious

Ok, w sumie nie dziwię się, że teraz trudna sprawa z moderowaniem.


----------



## juniorpublic

Mikas97 said:


> Dwa tygodnie dłużej bombardowań, braku prądu i wody w Kijowie czy charkowie i podejście się zmieni.
> 
> Donbas i Krym są na pewno stacone dla Ukrainy. Nawet lepiej - hamulcowe i wrogie prowincje. Jak najszybciej oddać i zająć się odbudową kraju i integracją z Europą.


Prośba o wykasowanie postów tego użytkownika z ostatnich kilkudziesięciu minut (wątek ukraiński). Nie da się tego czytać. Te głupoty niestety są czytane również przez Ukraińców - wstyd trochę.


----------



## Mikas97

juniorpublic said:


> Prośba o wykasowanie postów tego użytkownika z ostatnich kilkudziesięciu minut (wątek ukraiński). Nie da się tego czytać. Te głupoty niestety są czytane również przez Ukraińców - wstyd trochę.


Nie zależy mi, możecie usuwać. Nic głupiego nie napisałem - normalne stwierdzenie na temat sytuacji Donbasu i Krymu w kontekście ewentualnych warunków pokojowych, ale na forum widze jakaś paranoja, kto nie popiera w 100% większości ten wróg.


----------



## juniorpublic

Mikas97 said:


> Nie zależy mi, możecie usuwać. Nic głupiego nie napisałem, ale na forum widze jakaś paranoja, kto nie popiera w 100% większości ten wróg.


Takie pomysły, to zgłaszaj w tym wątku:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%D0%9D%D0%B0-%D0%A3%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B5.535388/


Dostaniesz dużo lajków.


----------



## Mikas97

juniorpublic said:


> Takie pomysły, to zgłaszaj w tym wątku:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%D0%9D%D0%B0-%D0%A3%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B5.535388/
> 
> 
> Dostaniesz dużo lajków.


Błyskotliwe - wystarczy przeglądać co piszę, żeby jasno stwierdzić, że jestem całym sercem za Ukrainą - tylko bez klapek na oczach 
Widzisz tam gdzieś jakiś pomysł? Jak już ochłoniesz to za parę tygodni wróć i zobaczysz co będzie wynegocjowane podczas rozmów pokojowych, a teaz kończę z Tobą dyskusję.

Panowie admini śmiało możecie te posty pousuwać.


----------



## juniorpublic

Chyba ban za rosyjską propagandę by się przydał:


Granite said:


> Widzą że wschodnia dzicz ostatnio przyjęta nie przestrzega prawa.


----------



## ps-man

Mikas97 said:


> Panowie admini śmiało możecie te posty pousuwać.


Jak mi zapłacisz. 😅


----------



## ixs

Mysle, ze byloby dobrym pomyslem, aby do tytulu watku imigranckiego dopisac uchodzcow. Bo jak by nie patrzec, od 2015 glownie o uchodzcach ten watek jest, nawet mimo tego, ze niektorzy maja problem z przyjeciem tego do wiadomosci.

*[Polska i Europa] **Uchodźcy**, imigranci i emigranci - wątek ogólny [min. 500 postów, trolling, rasizm = brig]*



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polska-i-europa-imigranci-i-emigranci-w%C4%85tek-og%C3%B3lny-min-500-post%C3%B3w-trolling-rasizm-brig.1545812/page-2265


----------



## Granite

juniorpublic said:


> Chyba ban za rosyjską propagandę by się przydał:


Czy dostałem bana za to że powiedziałem, że polska nie wdraża postanowień TSUE? 
Kiedy ostatnio sprawdzałem, to wciąż nie wdrażała.

A tak serio, przepraszam za sformułowanie, przesłanie które miałem to "Holandia nie chce rozszerzenia unii, bo ostatnio przyjęte kraje nie przestrzegają prawa unijnego - Polska i Węgry."
Jeśli idzie o moje podejście do aktualnej sytuacji - dziś przekazywałem puszki i produkty sypkie (fasolę, ryż i kasze) dla przyjaciół w potrzebie. (Jestem z tych którzy są zwolennikami przyjmowania uchodźców, jeszcze za czasów akcji na granicy z białorusią z Hipolitem się mocno o to ścinaliśmy)


----------



## 625

ixs said:


> Mysle, ze byloby dobrym pomyslem, aby do tytulu watku imigranckiego dopisac uchodzcow. Bo jak by nie patrzec, od 2015 glownie o uchodzcach ten watek jest, nawet mimo tego, ze niektorzy maja problem z przyjeciem tego do wiadomosci.
> 
> *[Polska i Europa] **Uchodźcy**, imigranci i emigranci - wątek ogólny [min. 500 postów, trolling, rasizm = brig]*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polska-i-europa-imigranci-i-emigranci-w%C4%85tek-og%C3%B3lny-min-500-post%C3%B3w-trolling-rasizm-brig.1545812/page-2265


Nie chce mi się dopisywać kolejnych warunków. Po prostu blokuję dostęp do wątku wszystkim trollom.


----------



## juniorpublic

Granite said:


> Czy dostałem bana za to że powiedziałem, że polska nie wdraża postanowień TSUE?
> Kiedy ostatnio sprawdzałem, to wciąż nie wdrażała.


To może jeszcze kontekst:











> Holandia na razie nie zamierza przyjmować ukraińskich uchodźców (...)
> Czy wiemy dlaczego Holandia tak się zachowuje?


"Widzą że wschodnia dzicz ostatnio przyjęta nie przestrzega prawa."


Czyli uchodźcy z Ukrainy to "wschodnia dzicz"?


----------



## Buster90

Tyle że nie chodzi tutaj wcale o Ukrainę xp


----------



## Granite

juniorpublic said:


> To może jeszcze kontekst:
> View attachment 2891368
> 
> 
> 
> "Widzą że wschodnia dzicz ostatnio przyjęta nie przestrzega prawa."
> 
> 
> Czyli uchodźcy z Ukrainy to "wschodnia dzicz"?


Reakcja była na "Holandia nie popiera członkostwa Ukrainy w UE". Sam początek posta mwns00.
Zareagowałem, że holandia nie popiera, bo ma historię śledzenia co się odjaniepawla z polskimi sądami. Politycy Belgijscy i Holenderscy od dawna po nas jadą.
Polecam prześledzić mój dorobek na forum, możesz mnie nazwać kimkolwiek, ale nie osobą która ma jakiklowiek problem z uchodźcami.


----------



## Mikas97

juniorpublic said:


> To może jeszcze kontekst:
> View attachment 2891368
> 
> 
> 
> "Widzą że wschodnia dzicz ostatnio przyjęta nie przestrzega prawa."
> 
> 
> Czyli uchodźcy z Ukrainy to "wschodnia dzicz"?


Przecież z kontekstu wynika, że Granite pisał o Ziobrze i Orbanie, a nie o uchodźcach.


----------



## juniorpublic

Mikas97 said:


> Przecież z kontekstu wynika, że Granite pisał o Ziobrze i Orbanie, a nie o uchodźcach.


Bezpośrednio nad zdaniem, które było cytowane, był tweet o uchodźcach, dlatego tak to odebrałem.

EOT z mojej strony.


----------



## bad455

Tyle było ostatnio dyskusji o tym kto usuwa posty czy rozdaje bany, zwalanie na moda z ciemnej strony mocy, a nawet na jednego z naszych, który nawet nie jest moderatorem.
Otóż wytłumaczenie jest proste - awatar "G" na zielonym tle, widoczny w powiadomieniach, *to tylko domyślna zaślepka*, nieistniejący użytkownik o numerze 0:









Z drugiej strony, tu faktycznie powinny być dane moderatora, który wykonał akcję, więc może by zgłosić ten błąd wyżej?


----------



## gacol

bad455 said:


> awatar "G" na zielonym tle, widoczny w powiadomieniach, *to tylko domyślna zaślepka*, nieistniejący użytkownik o numerze 0


Sam jesteś zaślepka.


----------



## Żółć

Pytanie, czy to co poniżej, kwalifikuje się do wątku militarnego?


Ronald W. Reagan said:


> *Nie da się wejść do programu Tempest, bo nie wpuszczają w gumowcach. Nie chodzi o deklarację rządową, tylko o zdolności przemysłowe. Nie mamy żadnych zdolności przemysłowych. Zero. Kibel. Czasem się udaje produkować na licencji proste podzespoły do urządzeń sprzed dwóch dekad. Umiemy także już montować importowane podzespoły w całość. I to jest szczyt możliwości. Obecna formuła istnienia zbrojeniówki w Polsce, całkowicie uniemożliwia rozwój. Wyklucza go z zasady.*
> 
> No i co ten Tempest ma robić takiego, czego nie zrobi F-35? Po co nam to jest?
> 
> A oficjalnie chcemy nadal kolejne 32 samoloty wielozadaniowe w czasie obowiązywania obecnego PMT. Czyli jeszcze zanim pierwszy Tempest wykona próbny lot. F-16 mają latać 40 lat, czyli następcy potrzebujemy w latach 2046-2048. O ile jeszcze będą wtedy jeszcze samoloty produkować, bo pewności nie ma.


Pierwsza część wpisu jest nie tylko przesadzona, podniesiona do "absolutu", ale też emocjonalna, ogólnikowa i niezawierający w sobie merytoryki.


----------



## ps-man

Żółć said:


> Pytanie, czy to co poniżej, kwalifikuje się do wątku militarnego?
> 
> Pierwsza część wpisu jest nie tylko przesadzona, podniesiona do "absolutu", ale też emocjonalna, niezawierający w sobie merytoryki.


W standardach RWR ten post jest pozbawiony emocji.


----------



## Marynata

Żółć said:


> Pytanie, czy to co poniżej, kwalifikuje się do wątku militarnego?
> 
> Pierwsza część wpisu jest nie tylko przesadzona, podniesiona do "absolutu", ale też emocjonalna, niezawierający w sobie merytoryki.


Nic w przytoczonej wypowiedzi RWR nie ma, co by ją kwalifikowało do zgłoszenia w niniejszej księdze.
To już jakaś obsesja...


----------



## Buster90

Proszę o sprawdzenie czy dyzurnyruchu to nie jest multikonto katowicera vel rouble.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Jest w trakcie. Kilka ostatnich dni potwierdza jego styl pisania (...)

Edit : znalazłem 100% potwierdzenie 

Żegnamy sie z dyżurnym....


----------



## forwiser

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Jest w trakcie. Kilka ostatnich dni potwierdza jego styl pisania (...)
> 
> Edit : znalazłem 100% potwierdzenie
> 
> Żegnamy sie z dyżurnym....


Kurde, wyczułem go po jego drugim wpisie, długo się utrzymał tym razem.


----------



## beschu

Ale co takiego dyżurnyruchu robił, że go zbanowano?


----------



## Konrad.

Hryhir said:


> Zełeński całą swoją prezydenturę *spuszcza się *na myśl o spotkaniu ze swoim idolem. Wojna dała mu nowe życie polityczne. Czas rozliczenia jednak przyjdzie. Armia pamięta.


Pomijając wartość merytoryczną, to słownictwo na poziomie gimnazjum...


----------



## ps-man

beschu said:


> Ale co takiego dyżurnyruchu robił, że go zbanowano?


Multikonto.


----------



## Gokufan

Dlaczego pierwszy wpis wątku o wojnie na Ukrainie to spis treści działu?


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-nie-przeno%C5%9Bcie-tu-php-b%C4%99d%C4%85-bany-i-nie-ma-co-potem-p%C5%82aka%C4%87-w-ksi%C4%99gach.2360344/post-101719988


----------



## Kemo

Skutek uboczny sprzątania po specjalnej operacji moderatorskiej przeprowadzanej na naszym forum przez użytkowników z Łubianki.
Poprawione.


----------



## forwiser

Kemo said:


> Skutek uboczny sprzątania po specjalnej operacji moderatorskiej przeprowadzanej na naszym forum przez użytkowników z Łubianki.
> Poprawione.


Ja bym zbierał skrupulatnie dowody aby pod ich ciężarem Jan jednak skapitulował. A jak nie poskutkuje to wysłać do CIA i ABW jako atak informacyjny wraz z manipulacjami przekazu elektronicznego (bo zmieniają treści). Poważnie ktoś im musi sankcje zastosować, a jak Jan sam nie daje rady to trzeba mu pomóc.


----------



## Grvl

Nie no, to są jakieś jaja i sabotaż. Tu nawet nie można powiedzieć, że coś ich sprowokowało. Po prostu ichna moderacja wzięła się za sabotowanie.

Skandal.


----------



## Wilku88

Nie ma tu w wątku osób z Kanady albo z kontaktami w Kanadzie? Skrzyknąć się poza forum na jakiejś grupie albo konwersacji, dołączyć kilka osób chętnych na bieżąco obserwować zwierzyniec i dokumentować wszelkie wykroczenia. W Kanadzie jest prasa, przed chwilą padł kontakt do służb. Wiecie co robić, gdy zgromadzicie materiały.


----------



## Exelcior

ps-man said:


> Multikonto.


dyżurnyruchu to raczej nastawniczy_sl vel MarcinKop vel isdrbb vel isedr...


----------



## skejl

Proszę o edycję dwóch moich wpisów, które są w zbyt dojrzałym wieku, żebym sam mógł to zrobić.

Zgłosił się do mnie pewien Wikipedysta, autor m.in. mapki, którą wykorzystałem w kilku postach. Ów jegomość postanowił ukryć swoje prawdziwe imię i nazwisko, którymi dotychczas podpisywał się w swej działalności wikipedyjnej, zastępując je pseudonimem. W związku z tym poprosił mnie o aktualizację podpisów pod mapką, ja zaś przekazuję prośbę do Moderacji. Nadmienię przy tym, że sam potwierdziłem autentyczność tej prośby, tzn. oczekiwana zmiana podpisu jest zgodna z pseudonimem użytkownika, który wgrał plik do repozytorium Wikimedia Commons.

Precyzując, proszę o edycję dwóch postów:
– [LK 25/71] Skarżysko-Kamienna - Ocice - Rzeszów
– Koleje Małopolskie

W obydwu należy podmienić podpis pod mapkami gęstości zaludnienia na następujący:


Code:


[I]opracowano na podstawie: [URL='https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:G%C4%99sto%C5%9B%C4%87_zaludnienia_w_Polsce_w_2016_roku.png']Gęstość zaludnienia w Polsce w 2016 roku[/URL], autor: Vovd, [/I][URL='https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0'][I][I]CC BY-SA[/I][/I][/URL]

Z góry dziękuję!


----------



## Lombat

Proszę o usunięcie wątku








Do usunięcia


Do usunięcia




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Wątek "Do usunięcia" został usunięty


----------



## drugastrona

Prosiłbym moderatorów o utemperowanie obrzydliwych urojeń użytkownika kierowanych wobec sytuacji człowieka, o której nic nie wie:



Konrad. said:


> Ano bowiem, pan Maciej wchodzi do szatni, gdzie koledzy Rosjanie z dumą pokazują sobie filmiki jak bombardują nazistów, a on milczy albo przytakuje.
> Idzie do sklepu kupić torebkę żonie za 2 tys dolarów, a sklepikarz mu się żali, że podobno ten "sk..n Zeleński i jego narkomani, zabili naszych chłopców pod Kijowem", a on milczy albo przytakuje.
> Wraca do domu, a tam teściu ze łzami w oczach woła go do kuchni na flaszkę. Pokazuje fimik z bombardowania Mariupolu i zabijania cywili, mówiąc: "zobacz co te k...y Amerykany robią z cywilami?! I jeszcze na nas chcą zwalić!" Rybus milczy, albo przytakuje.
> Synek wraca z przedszkola, pokazuje z dumą, że robili rysowanki literki "Z" dla bohaterów walczących z faszytami z Ukrainy. Tata chwali synka i nakleja rysowankę na ścianę.
> Żona wraca z fryzjera i zwierza mu się, że słyszała plotki, że Zeleński kazał gwałcić Ukrainki, aby było na Rosję. Bydlaki. Maciej milczy, albo przytakuje.
> Rybusek włącza tv i słucha w telewizji o "pszokach" (Polakach jakby ktoś nie wiedział) i o tym co trzeba z nimi zrobić, gdy już rozwiążę się problem Ukraiński. Spokojnie przełącza dalej.
> 
> Rybus mógł zerwać kontrakt, dostał by parę milionów kary od ruskiego klubu, których pewnie i tak by nie zapłacił. Spokojnie by znalazł klub, FIFA by mu poszła na rękę. Nawet gdyby karę musiał zapłacić, to idę o zakład, że szybko by się znaleźli sponsorzy, koledzy po fachu, czy zwykli kibice którzy by zrobili zrzutkę.
> 
> Tak jak zrobił to trener Lokomotiwu, który odszedł wraz ze swoim asystentem.
> 
> Ale on wybrał życie w kraju, który jest jawnie wobec Polski agresywny i uważa nas za wrogów. Cóż, jego wybór, pewnie w 1939 by pierwszy donosił na Żydów, gdyby miał żonę w NSDAP...
> 
> Na pewno mają paszport polski-unijny - podobnie jak żona, wszak oni pierwsi do czerpania benefitów z bycia częścią "zgniłego zachodu", rzekomo tym zachodem gardząc...


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ x 2
A tak w bardziej zrozumialym jezyku?


----------



## Konrad.

drugastrona said:


> Prosiłbym moderatorów o utemperowanie obrzydliwych urojeń użytkownika kierowanych wobec sytuacji człowieka, o której nic nie wie:


Jakby moderator nie wiedział: drugastrona jest kibicem Legii, który słynie z bycia *zawsze* po jej stronie. 

99% karnych przeciw Legii jest według niego nie słusznych, 99% kartek nie słusznych itd. Zawsze spisek kolega widzi.

Rybus jest legionistą, więc @drugastrona będzie go bronił do samego końca.

PS: A jeśli coś wiesz więcej o sytuacji biednego Rybusa, który bierze wypłate w rublach od przyjaciela Putina, to się podziel tym z nami...


----------



## elot360

Kekeszki said:


> Discord od biedy da rade


@demoos @Turqs to jest wasza chwila


----------



## Han Solo

k% said:


> mialem kilkumiesieczne niesluszne bany i sie nie obrazalem, ale za taki numer to pie.dole takie forum serio
> 
> niech sie bujaja sami


Masz mój topór.

Jeśli ja i k% mówimy jednym głosem, to coś znaczy.

Żenadometr patrzący na to co wyprawia Jan przebił skalę.


----------



## shadow95

Można zrobić nowe forum z tym samym silnikiem co ssc: Get started with XenForo
Trochę kosztuje, ale wystarczy kilka pln na miesiąc zaoferować przez zrzutkę to spokojnie się uzbiera na utrzymanie. Nowe forum chyba niestety tylko na zaproszenia i polecenia uznanych, obecnych forumowiczów.

Do czasu decyzji i wszystkich niepewności proponuję obecne wątki ukraińskie zduplikowąć/zrobić nowe fejkowe, a prawdziwe ukryć pod inną nazwą, pilnować by nikogo niepowołanego tam nie zaprosić. Nie wiem czy to przejdzie i coś pomoże, ale sprobować warto. Jeśli moderatorzy uznają to za nagięcie reguł (ukrycie przez Janem) to niech sobie pomyślą, co się dzieję w herbaciarni a jest tolerowane.


----------



## marku

bad455 said:


> Są darmowe programy, które po odpowiedniej konfiguracji pobiorą cały wątek, m.in. WebCopy lub HTTrack.


królestwo za opis jak to zrobić


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Luki_SL said:


> Z drugiej strony - to jest to co kiedyś (lata temu napisałem) - to jest forum z zamysłu o inwestycjach i infrastrukturze.
> Wszystkie hydeparkowo - polityczne wątki (wiem, że niektórych to boli) niekoniecznie powinny mieć miejsce na jego łamach.


No myśle ze jak największe wątki które generują 1/3 całego ruchu znikną, a razem z nimi hajsy z reklam to dostaną trochę po dupie. A le jak tak zrobią to niech liczą sie ze nikt o zdowych zmysłach tu nie wróci. Stworzymy własne forum, a Jan i jego Kanadyjczycy niech jadą na zasiłek do rosji


----------



## Kambodzanin

Czy w związku widmem usunięcia ukraińskiego wątku na SSC mogę liczyć na skrócenie wymiaru kary bana na ruskiej inwazji (słusznego, po prostu emocje mnie poniosły z tym marzniem o moderatorzy wiedzą czym)?
I chciałem też zaproponować przeniesienie dyskusji - może np. platforma Discord. Ze składem moderatorskim taki jak obecnie. Uważam, że (choć nasza opinia na świecie może wydawać się jednostronna) nikt nie powinien zwalczać gorączki zbiciem termometra. Traktowanie ruskiej części forum oraz wszystkich wątków o Ukrainie to plucie w twarz temu narodowi, ich wysiłkom.
Jestem gotów w ramach protestu wyłączyć się całkowicie z tego forum, pytanie czy inni w ramach protestu mogą? Mimo iż to cenne źródło informacji - część forum o kolei czy transporcie publicznym jest dla mnie bardzo wartościowe - to nie wiem jak mam dalej wspierać proputinowską kanadyjską administrację.
A i ingerencja ruskich moderatorów w nasze wątki (były informacje o przenoszeniu postów) to wyjątkowe wyrachowanie.


----------



## ixs

potwo-or said:


> Dokładnie tak. Proponuję żeby ktoś już zaczął się rozglądać za nowym miejscem na założenie forum. W najgorszym przypadku będzie trzeba zrobić bojkot. Przy okazji robiąc Janowi i właścicielom jak najwięcej syfu.
> 
> Nie ma sytuacji na Ukrainie. Na Ukrainie trwa wojna i ludobójstwo. Albo jesteś z ofiarami albo że sprawcami.


No ale realizmu troche - nie odtworzsz tego "mikroklimatu", SSC jest mieszanka nie do podrobienia. Forum takie gdyby powstalo byloby nieatrakcyjnym miejscem, gdzie juz po miesiacu z 10 poczatkowych uzytkownikow pozostalby sam zakladajacy, albo i nie. To praktycznie zawsze tak sie konczy.


----------



## Redzio

ixs said:


> No ale realizmu troche - nie odtworzsz tego "mikroklimatu", SSC jest mieszanka nie do podrobienia. Forum takie gdyby powstalo byloby nieatrakcyjnym miejscem, gdzie juz po miesiacu z 10 poczatkowych uzytkownikow pozostalby sam zakladajacy, albo i nie. To praktycznie zawsze tak sie konczy.


Z drugiej strony Rzeszów odłączył się niemal całkowicie i ma własne forum budowlane większe niż nie jeden dział regionalny u nas.


----------



## deymos666

Zawsze, albo nie zawsze. Zależy od społeczności. Jak popularny zlomnik pobanował na autoblogu co żywszych komentujących, to oni założyli forum komentatorów autobloga i dalej się tam dobrze bawią, a nawet lepiej. 

A powód był bardziej bzdurny. Gdyby miało miejsce zrównanie ofiar z katami i ruskiej propagandy z prawdą to jest to maksymalnie szkodliwe zjawisko. To naprawdę nie są żarty, wojenki polityczne, drobiazgi. Trwa wojna, trwa ludobójstwo, na co już są dowody. Wyobrażacie sobie, jak historia oceniłaby kogoś, kto by zrobił to samo po relacji live zza płotu Auschwitz?


----------



## kaktus

Nieogarniam, jak Jan może sobie roić takie rzeczy, w takiej sytuacji byłbym za bojkotem choć spędziłem tutaj naście lat swojego życia... Nie zapominajmy że Polskie forum jest bardzo duże, solidarna rezygnacja mocno zabolałaby górę...


----------



## MortisPL

Tu trzeba szybko zamknąć oba wątki ukraińskie, zmienić ich nazwy na coś niekojarzącego się z wojną i Ukrainą. A na ich miejsce założyć nowe wątki.. i mieć nadzieję, że w razie kasowania to one polecą, a archiwum zostanie. 
Tak czy siak jak tego dojdzie to ja chyba żegnam się z takim forum.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Tak. Jeśli jaśko nie widzi różnicy to ja nie widzę przyszłości w tym miejscu. To będzie wielki żal bo połowę zycia spędziłem razem z ssc ale cóż to jest przy ludobójstwie które ktoś chce wyciszyć. Zastanówcie się ile wsrod tych ciał jest naszych użytkowników. Ile fotorelacji się już nie pojawi. Ile osób nie będzie się cieszyło z nowej drogi dla rowerów w Kijowie/charkowie/mariulopu itd. Jeśli dla właściciela forum to jest nic. To znaczy że dla niego jest taki sam koniec jak dla leroy Merlin Auchan i innych którzy przymykają oko na to co dzieje się kilkaset kilometrów od nas


----------



## michael_siberia

W tym momencie przypominam, że wśród ofiar zestrzelenia MH17 był minimum jeden aktywny użytkownik SSC.


----------



## Kemo

Na razie podejście wyewoluowało w stronę "zamknijmy na chwilę wszystkie wątki ukraińskie, żeby wyciszyć sytuację" ale dyskusja trwa. Oczywiście nadal symetryzm pełną gębą.

@ps-man @Tomeyk i inni moderatorzy - wesprzyjcie mnie słowem w wiadomym wątku. W kupie siła


----------



## Wątek Militarny

Składam skargę na skarżących się użytkowników. Wiedzieli w co pakują kawał swojego życia. Uznaniowe bany, cenzura, żadnego odwołania - za odwoływanie się wyższy wymiar kary. Trzeba dziękować, że na forum poświęconym wieżowcom można cokolwiek napisać innego niż budynki wyższe niż 55 metrów na jakikolwiek inny temat (te niższe inwestycje jak drogi też jakieś podejrzane). Próba odebrania wolności słowa pochwalającym zbrodnie to największa zbrodnia. Łubu dubu, niech żyje nam prezes naszego klubu (i zasłużeni przodownicy pod nim - moderatorzy nie są niczemu winni, oni ciężko pracują, cierpią za nas, a ci co tego nie widzą to nie użytkownicy to wilcy). To pisałem ja, najwierniejszy z wiernych.

Z Rosji się śmialiście...


----------



## deymos666

kaktus said:


> Nie zapominajmy że Polskie forum jest bardzo duże, solidarna rezygnacja mocno zabolałaby górę...


Nie byłoby żadnej solidarnej rezygnacji bo część użytkowników ma takie podejście jak Jan i ma w duszy co się dzieje za granicą własnego kraju (no, to akurat nie jak Jan) i chce sobie dalej spokojnie pogadać o nowych budynkach, drogach i wizualizacjach.


----------



## MichalJ

Nawet jak ktoś ma jak najgorsze mniemanie o ruskim agresorze, to w większości przypadków nie odejdzie z forum o wieżowcach tylko dlatego, że znikł dział polityczny.


----------



## drugastrona

Eurotram said:


> Nie zapomnij skierować tej uwagi do @drugastrona , który mnie (w ramach tego szacunku oczywiście) wyzwał od ruskiej onucy, W KONSEKWENCJI CZEGO dopiero wspomniałem że tenże post jest godny ameby.


O, przegapiłem ciekawą dyskusję  Sory, ale tylko onuce sprzeciwiają się sankcjom na Rosję i Rosjan. Ja Cię nie wyzwałem - jedynie stwierdziłem fakt. W sprawie Ukrainy nie ma pozycji pośredniej - albo jesteś za Rosją albo za Ukrainą. Widocznie jeszcze za mało się naczytałeś i naoglądałeś zbrodni rosyjskich i w ogóle nie znasz historii, skoro uważasz, że nie należy nakładać sankcji na obywateli kraju agresora. Smutne. 

PS. Jeżeli nazwałeś mnie amebą, to tylko tym bardziej potwierdza Twoje onucowskie podejście. Smutne.


----------



## Eurotram

drugastrona said:


> O, przegapiłem ciekawą dyskusję  Sory, ale tylko onuce sprzeciwiają się sankcjom na Rosję i Rosjan. Ja Cię nie wyzwałem - jedynie stwierdziłem fakt. W sprawie Ukrainy nie ma pozycji pośredniej - albo jesteś za Rosją albo za Ukrainą. Widocznie jeszcze za mało się naczytałeś i naoglądałeś zbrodni rosyjskich i w ogóle nie znasz historii, skoro uważasz, że nie należy nakładać sankcji na obywateli kraju agresora. Smutne.
> 
> PS. Jeżeli nazwałeś mnie amebą, to tylko tym bardziej potwierdza Twoje onucowskie podejście. Smutne.


Po tym przemówieniu zostaje mi tylko złożyć wniosek o bana dla @drugastrona .


----------



## ps-man

Eurotram said:


> Po tym przemówieniu zostaje mi tylko złożyć wniosek o bana dla @drugastrona .





> Posłuchaj ty zacietrzewiony





> Wypowiedź godna ameby.





> Naucz się chłopczyku że świat nie jest czarno-biały i przestań do mnie pisać językiem naszej, pożal się Boże, partii (chwilowo) rządzącej.


+ przeniesienie dyskusji do księgi.
3 tygodnie urlopu od forum.

@drugastrona: @Eurotram onucerem? Zdecydowany przedwczesny, a może i nieprawdziwy, wniosek. 3 dni bana.

@Rysse: Ostrzeżenie za ten wpis:


> Waż słowa bezduszny człowieku. Przez takich jak Ty, zło wygrywa na świecie.


----------



## Iwan

Uzytkownik z 45 postami w Klubie Forum:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-zdj%C4%99cia-i-filmy-linkujemy-z-oznaczeniem.2364550/page-467#post-178774436



Czemu w ogole silnik forum nie blokuje mu mozliwosci pisania?


----------



## Maci

Nie wiem czy tu ale zapytam: czy wątek PHP został skasowany?


----------



## newsted

Maci said:


> Nie wiem czy tu ale zapytam: czy wątek PHP został skasowany?





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polityka-na-g%C3%B3rze-r%C3%B3%C5%BCe-na-dole-akacje.2333212/page-846#post-178787585


----------



## urban_fly

Proszę o otwarcie wątku Implant na warszawskiej Woli.


----------



## G_s_G

Sarinder - 3 dni za chwalenie się łamaniem prawa drogowego.


----------



## Mythic DLC

koledze boogie11 proponuję Tydzień bana na forum. Każdy wpis, a już napewno mój wyśmiewa, nawet jak jest zrobiona fotorelacja zawsze jest jakiś problem. Do niedawna wstawiał aktywnie fotorelacje , od pół roku nie wstawił żadnej a jedynie wyśmiewa innych nawet za drobne błędy, kiedy sam nic kompletnie nie robi na forum



boogie11 said:


> ^^^ 14 zdjęć parkingu, szkoda, że nie sto. Czy ty masz jakieś problemy ze wzrokiem? Bo na ul.Sikorskiego jest jeden nowy blok.🤣


----------



## boogie11

*Mythic DLC *które to już twoje konto*, bo już kilka banów miałeś. Cały czas zakładasz nowe konta i zaśmiecasz tematy zamojskie. *Wszyscy mają cie dosyć , dlatego starsi forumowicze praktycznie nie piszą.

Pomimo upomnień moderatorów, ciągle piszesz z wielkiej litery w środku zdania. Pomijając już sensowność, twoich "eksperckich" wypowiedzi:


Mythic DLC said:


> PS
> Dostałem informację że Szkoła Katolicka nie wyraziła zgody na wejście tunelu na boisku i to samo Miasto Zamość, także nie będzie tunel najprawdopodobniej zaczynał się przy Katoliku a tak jak mówiłem będzie Sie zaczynał wcześniej i brana jest pod uwagę lokalizacja pomiędzy Ulicą Graniczna a Ulica Legionow czyli Obwodnicą Hetmańską DK 17/74, tam są pola fakt domy są w pobliżu ale bez żadnych wyburzeń





Mythic DLC said:


> No i to jest trochę słabe tam jest szkoła katolicka tuż obok, naszczęście drogi szły by wiaduktami więc z tym nie byłoby problemu, ale według mnie powinien się zaczynać przed Graniczna, naszczęście jedna rzecz jaka mnie ulżyła to że każde skrzyżowanie będzie bezkolizyjne a to już jest ogromny plus, czy wiaduktem drogi nad Szprychą czy Wiaduktem Szprychy nad Drogą, ale według mnie na Katoliku może to być nie do przyjęcia z jeśli ktoś tam bywa to wie jaka tam jest okolica masa domów, boisko , szkoła, Osiedle Energetyk, działki jedne z najlepszych w Zamościu. Tunel powinien się zaczynać zaraz za Obwodnicą pomiędzy Graniczną, naszczęście jak powiedzieli wlot może się zmienić oczywiście


----------



## Mythic DLC

boogie11 said:


> *Mythic DLC *które to już twoje konto*, bo już kilka banów miałeś. Cały czas zakładasz nowe konta i zaśmiecasz tematy zamojskie. *Wszyscy mają cie dosyć , dlatego starsi forumowicze praktycznie nie piszą.


@boogie11 prawda jest taka, że od prawie pół roku nie wstawiles nic sensownego, żadnej fotorelacji itp. ja rozumiem brak czasu czy coś, i jeszcze masz problem gdy ktoś pisze zamiast "blok" , "bloki". Dzisiejszy post był idealnym przykladem. Normalnie wstawiłem zdjęcia, nie ważne czego ważne że tematyka jest zachowana, gdzie nikt by pewnie tego nie wstawił, ale ty miałeś problem oczywiście bez podstawy. Mógłbym równie dobrze nic nie wrzucać, i część osób która nie przebywa tam nie zobaczyła by zmian


----------



## egregious

Proszę o trochę porządku w temacie:
PKB, inflacja i inne dane ekonomiczne
Ostatnie strony postów to tylko dyskusja o indywidualnych stawkach w IT. Nie każdy jest programistą, to odbiega od tematu ogólnego.


----------



## drugastrona

Skoro ja dostałem bana za nieładne określenie wobec rozmówcy, to wnioskuję o bana za nieładne określenie wobec mnie:



SebaD86 said:


> Typie, ty jesteś upośledzony jakiś?


----------



## rzekotka

[Polska] Centralny Port Lotniczy [wątek...


CPK odpiera zarzuty z Senatu. "Moskiewski głos w twoim domu" 2022-05-24 https://www.rynek-lotniczy.pl/mobile/cpk-odpiera-zarzuty-z-senatu-34moskiewski-glos-w-twoim-domu34-14550.html https://www.rynek-lotniczy.pl/mobile/chopin-przestaje-wystarczac-14551.html Konferencja w senacie...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Podburzanie do "niemerytorycznej" przepychanki w wątku merytorycznym.


----------



## rzekotka

[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Z ciekawości... Ciągle słyszę, jak wszyscy tu narzekają, że armia ciągle chce gwiazdy śmierci w każdym prawie rodzaju uzbrojenia i jakie to niepoważne. Więc teraz nagle czytam, że chcą kupić określone samoloty, które nie są gwiazdą śmierci jak F-16v lub F-35, ale mogą być atrakcyjne cenowo i...




www.skyscrapercity.com













52 posty i takie "merytoryczne" treści.


----------



## Lombat

rzekotka said:


> Podburzanie do "niemerytorycznej" przepychanki w wątku merytorycznym.


Zacznijmy od tego że nie publikuje się rozmów prywatnych, chyba ze ktoś wyrazi na to zgodę. A sama treść tych rozmów też nie nadaje się do merytorycznego.
Wszystko od tego posta do usunięcia albo do hyde-parku.


Redzio said:


> Znajomy student zatrudnił się do cpk w tematach kolejowych.


----------



## 19Dako20

Panie @Kemo zdemijże mego bana na wątek, a dołóż po poniedziałku jak już będę na urlopie (i planowanym detoksie od informacji). Może być miesiąc na wszystko prócz HD


----------



## el nino

rzekotka said:


> [Polska] Centralny Port Lotniczy [wątek...
> 
> 
> CPK odpiera zarzuty z Senatu. "Moskiewski głos w twoim domu" 2022-05-24 https://www.rynek-lotniczy.pl/mobile/cpk-odpiera-zarzuty-z-senatu-34moskiewski-glos-w-twoim-domu34-14550.html https://www.rynek-lotniczy.pl/mobile/chopin-przestaje-wystarczac-14551.html Konferencja w senacie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293057
> 
> 
> Podburzanie do "niemerytorycznej" przepychanki w wątku merytorycznym.


Kolega pracujący w CPK to nowa odmiana kolegi pracującego w ministerstwie/wojsku/gdziekolwiek indziej który ma zawsze informację z pierwszej ręki?


----------



## Grvl

Dumak said:


> *Budowa zakończona!*
> Wpis w dzienniku budowy z dnia 31 maja.
> 
> Przydałby się profesjonalny film na zakończenie inwestycji 🙂
> 
> Apropos cen. Ktoś się wysypał i aktualna cena za kawalerkę to 19,600zł/M2. Także prawie każdy kto kupował przynajmniej rok temu ma minimum 100tys. przebitki na mieszkaniu


Proszę o przeniesienie wątku do ukończonych. Im szybciej o nim zapomnimy, tym lepiej.


----------



## drugastrona

Proszę moderatora o przeniesienie posta do właściwego wątku:



Ralf_Szer said:


> *Okam pozyskał nowego najemcę na część swojego kompleksu na warszawskim Żeraniu.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okam pozyskał nowego najemcę na część swojego kompleksu na warszawskim Żeraniu
> 
> 
> Okam pozyskał kolejnego dużego najemcę na część swojego kompleksu zlokalizowanego na warszawskim Żeraniu przy ul. Jagiellońskiej. Niedawno spółka zawarła umowę z Loconi Intermoda, a teraz z FineTech Construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> investmap.pl


----------



## SebaD86

Mkbewe said:


> ... Ta wyliczanka przekroczyła granice absurdu. Na to są ciężkie paragrafy kodeksu karnego, nie jakieś tam regulaminy.


Przepraszam, zagalopowałem się. No to zmieńmy to wrzucanie zdjęć trupów do wątku (wypadki, Ukraina itp) - na to nie ma paragrafu KK


----------



## Mkbewe

SebaD86 said:


> Przepraszam, zagalopowałem się. No to niech ktoś bez ostrzeżenia wrzuca zdjęcia trupów do wątku (wypadki, Ukraina itp) - na to nie ma paragrafu KK


Na ludzi chyba może być paragraf, nie jestem pewien jak z orkami.


----------



## deymos666

SebaD86 said:


> Dlaczego go zgłaszasz? Dla sprawy? Chcesz uszczęśliwiać ludzi na siłę? Myślisz że nie poradzą sobie z funkcją ignore? Dlaczego wrzucanie delikwenta na ignore nie załatwia tej sprawy tylko musisz zgłaszać, powiedz - "aż mnie to zaczęło ciekawić".


Ty naprawdę nie widzisz różnicy między użyciem przeze mnie funkcji "report" a jak nie przynosi to rezultatu użyciem "ignoruj" a tym, co wy tutaj odstawiacie i w innych wątkach? 

Bo od tego, co odstawiacie zaczęła się dyskusja między nami. Zróbcie jeszcze petycję na change.org w sprawie Ralfa.


----------



## demoos

A pacjent ma w ogole merytoryczne posty czy tylko linkuje do swojego serwisu?


----------



## SebaD86

^^ ^^
Nie _"odstawiacie"_ bo ja nie mam z tym nic wspólnego.
Po drugie - jak widziałem po screenie - nawet moderator prosił usera, a @elot360 nie jest odosobniony z tym banem. A że moderatorów jest kilku i każdy ma inny pogląd, to po to jest księga, żeby wyjaśnić co komu i za co.


----------



## 625

Wczoraj skasowałem jego post, z ostrzeżeniem że to spam. Co zrobił? Wrzucił go do innego wątku, błędnie. To dowód na to, że spamuje, czyli nie patrzy kompletnie co i gdzie, tylko reklamuje swój portal. No i niestety za to może być tylko jedno:


TadeuszBerza71 said:


> Po raz kolejny przykład nieprawdopodobnej wręcz ignorancji na prośby użytkowników i ciąg dalszy spamowania na forum portalem investmap przez @Ralf_Szer
> 
> View attachment 3300972
> 
> 
> Pycha i tupet tego użytkownika nie mają limitu, na kolejne prośby moderacji i samych użytkowników zero odzewu.
> Chcesz coś dodać w związku z postem wyżej, jak napisał @under-writer - daj po prostu link do wizualizacji ze strony dewelopera - WROCŁAW ZATORSKA (I etap) - Polski Holding Nieruchomości S.A. nie udając, że masz jakąś ekskluzywność na informacje.
> 
> Dla firm na SSC wprowadzono odpowiednią opcję, jak widzę, ty łamiesz regulamin:
> 
> View attachment 3300982
> 
> 
> Jeżeli moderacja nie zrobi tutaj porządku, zwrócę się wyżej, do @Jan bo jako użytkownik nie mam już cierpliwości do takiego obrotu sprawy.


ban.


----------



## elot360

Sprawa się wyjaśniła, ku zadowoleniu większości osób biorąc czynny lub bierny udział w tej dyskusji, ale czuję potrzebę wyjaśnienia paru kwestii.

1.


deymos666 said:


> Jeden nawet wczoraj!
> 
> Ale chłopaki, skoro nie widzieliście nigdy żadnego wartościowego posta z jego strony, skoro wręcz powtarza tylko to co już parę razy było, skoro nikt inny się tak jak on nie zachowuje, a skoro niektórym (w tym mnie nie przeszkadza), to *mam dla was super wyjście, które silnik forum przewiduje na te okazje: funkcja ignoruj.
> 
> Bam, i po problemie. Świat staje się odrobinę lepszy. Nie dziękujcie.*





deymos666 said:


> Aaa, rozumiem. Ty to robisz nie dla siebie, a dla społeczeństwa. Dla SPRAWY. Nie można przejść obojętnie, gdy obmierzłe zło w postaci ralfszera wyciąga szyję i terroryzuje niewinną wioskę wieżowców. Zło trzeba unicestwić, uciąć mieczem łeb tej bestii. Nie zla odwracać głowy.
> 
> A to przepraszam, walcz dalej.





deymos666 said:


> A gdzie ja napisałem, że na wszystko? *Piszecie o jednym konkretnym użytkowniku, podobno nikt inny tak nie grzeszy na całym forum tylko ten jeden w ten sposób* więc jest na to proste rozwiązanie.
> 
> Zupełnie serio odpowiadając to masz trochę racji, funkcja ignore służy właśnie do takiej samodzielnej moderacji jeżeli coś nie podpada pod właściwą moderację lub moderatorzy mają jednak inne zdanie. Na przykład jeśli moim zdaniem ktoś spełnia wszystkie przesłanki definicyjne trolla i zgłaszam to, ale nikt go nie banuje i on w moim odczuciu trolluje dalej to wrzucam go bez żalu do ignore. Polecam, forum jest piękniejsze i przyjemniejsze a roboty przy tym mało.
> 
> Przy czym czasem ci użytkownicy wrzucają też jakieś wartościowe info - tutaj sami piszecie ze absolutnie nie, więc chyba zero dylematu.
> 
> *Ale spokojnie, właśnie jeden forumowicz się odgroził ze do Jana napisze także lada moment szast-prast i będzie porządek 🤣*





deymos666 said:


> Ty naprawdę nie widzisz różnicy między użyciem przeze mnie funkcji "report" a jak nie przynosi to rezultatu użyciem "ignoruj" a tym, co wy tutaj odstawiacie i w innych wątkach?
> 
> Bo od tego, co odstawiacie zaczęła się dyskusja między nami.* Zróbcie jeszcze petycję na change.org w sprawie Ralfa.*


Ironia, szydera, równia pochyła, bezczelność oraz hipokryzja, bo przecież wystarczyło nas zignorować zamiast publicznie przedstawiać się z imienia i nazwiska, że tak to ujmę.

2. Jak wielkie klapki trzeba mieć na oczach żeby, mimo podanych na tacy dowodów że inni użytkownicy także krytykują zachowania tego konkretnego użytkownika, że ta krytyka spotyka się z pozytywną reakcją (W końcu 16 i 10 pozytywnych reakcji pod tymi postami nie wzięło się znikąd):


cichy87 said:


> Szanowny Kolego, może pozostań przy spamowaniu w wątku o inwestycjach, a jeśli tu nie masz nic do dodania poza przeklejeniem clickbaitowego linku do własnego portalu, to oszczędź chociaż ten wątek?





Alek_S said:


> tylko, że @Ralf_Szer tak dobiera opisy do linków by użytkownik i tak nie wiedział o co chodzi i musiał wejść w link. Reszta użytkowników jak coś linkuje to stara się najważniejszą informację wrzucić do posta, o tak to wygląda mniej więcej:
> 
> @Ralf_Szer:
> Nowa fabryka w okolicy Wrocławia! <kilknij w link>
> 
> @inny użytkownik:
> Patrzcie, w Wałbrzychu otwiera się fabryka mleka w proszku do Nestle. tutaj macie szczegóły: <link>
> 
> subtelna różnica
> przykład z fabryką zmyślony.


Oraz mimo tego że użytkownik był już dwukrotnie banowany za spam przez różne osoby (Co wyklucza podpadnięciu jednej osobie z władzą), a jeszcze inna osoba z zespołu moderatorów napisała mu na profilu, żeby przestał spamować w dziale drogowym, mimo tego wszystkiego z ironią opowiadasz publicznie że to problem jednej, może dwóch trzech osób, i jak nam nie pasuje to trzeba był mu dać ignora i po kłopocie. *Uważasz że poprzednie bany dostał za darmo i bez powodu, skoro teraz podważasz liczne prośby do moderacji o reakcję?*
A to szydzenie z wniosku użytkownika @TadeuszBerza71, który *słusznie zwrócił uwagę że ten użytkownik łamie regulamin forum, *w jakim świecie ty żyjesz że szydzenie z takich rzeczy uważasz za właściwe? Czym się w tej chwili różnisz od osób które szydzą z ofiar przemocy lub kradzieży mienia które dzwonią w tych sprawach na policję, bo "konfident" albo "sześćdziesiona" i w ogóle JP na 100%?

3.


Mkbewe said:


> Patrząc na nicki niezadowolonych, najwięcej osób wkurzonych na Ralfa jest wśród tych, którzy nie czytują wątków inwestycyjnych (albo przynajmniej nigdy nie dają reakcji komuś, kto tam coś wrzuca).


Nie zgadzam się z tezą że osoby spoza działu inwestycyjnego są oburzone, z prostej przyczyny. Doskonale wiem jaki syf robił ten użytkownik w dziale drogowym, doskonale wiem ile działań podjęto by ukrócić jego zapędy, w samym dziale drogowym było tego tyle że moje negatywne podejście do tego użytkownika było uzasadnione, innych działów nie śledzę to nie wiedziałem czy tam robi to samo.
Wczoraj wpisałem w wyszukiwarkę forumową jego nick, tylko i wyłącznie. Wyskoczyło mi 14 stron, przejrzałem tylko dwie, bo na tych dwóch stronach była zadowalająca mnie liczba przykładów potwierdzających że ten użyszkodnik nie przeszkadza jednej czy dwóm osobom. W zacytowanych postach masz odnośniki, możesz się samemu przekonać że większość nie pochodziła z działu drogowego, sam byłem zdziwiony widząc że poza działem drogowym miała miejsce większa nagonka niż w miejscach które przeglądam na co dzień.

Reasumując, składam wniosek nieformalny aby ukarać użytkownika @deymos666 za trollowanie w księdze oraz podsycanie atmosfery, czego efektem było oddalanie się od meritum sprawy oraz rozwiązania konfliktu. Szydera namaczana ironią zdecydowanie przodowała nad jakąkolwiek merytoryką


----------



## deymos666

Twoja wypowiedź bardzo ładnie wpisuje się w to, co pisałem wcześniej o "odwalaniu". Nawet nie chcę myśleć co ma w głowie osoba, która traci energię na smarowanie takich postów. Nie powinienem zaszczycać tego szczucia i polowania na czarownice odpowiedzią, z dwoma wszak wyjątkami. Pierwszy:



elot360 said:


> Uważasz że poprzednie bany dostał za darmo i bez powodu,


Jest mi osobiście wszystko jedno skąd ktoś wrzuca linki, byleby miały sens i wnosiły jakąś wartość do wątku i często z jego linkami tak jest. Zresztą obecny ban od @625 dotyczy głównie tego, że wkleja linki nie na temat po prostu i nie reaguje na uwagi i w tym świetle jest dla mnie zrozumiały.

Drugi:



elot360 said:


> A to szydzenie z wniosku użytkownika @TadeuszBerza71, który *słusznie zwrócił uwagę że ten użytkownik łamie regulamin forum, *w jakim świecie ty żyjesz że szydzenie z takich rzeczy uważasz za właściwe


Gdybyś znał szczegóły, to byś się może nie unosił szlachetnym oburzeniem. Jak w wielu przypadkach u tego użytkownika, górę wzięło personalne starcie z Ralfem dzień czy dwa temu. Tadeusz często jak się z kimś zetrze robi co może, żeby nielubiana przez niego osoba dostała bana, próbując wykorzystać sentyment moderacji za jego merytoryczno - marzycielski wkład w wątki wrocławskie. Na mnie też donosił, chociaż sam obrażał mnie publicznie, również żerując na ww. 

To jest w ogóle taki fajny typ przekornego usera SSC, tak nawiasem. Taki z tych, co to normalnie rozumie że psie odchody śmierdzą, ale jak ktoś z kim się zwykle nie zgadza powie to na głos, to on zacznie dowodzić ze psie odchody nie śmierdzą, tylko dostojnie wonieją.


----------



## 625

elot360 said:


> Reasumując, składam wniosek nieformalny aby ukarać użytkownika @deymos666 za trollowanie w księdze oraz podsycanie atmosfery, czego efektem było oddalanie się od meritum sprawy oraz rozwiązania konfliktu. Szydera namaczana ironią zdecydowanie przodowała nad jakąkolwiek merytoryką


Pod warunkiem, że razem z Tobą, bo wypowiadasz się w kwestii, która została zamknięta, Ralf Szer został zbanowany po dyskusji. Skończmy ją już.


----------



## Muczi

Prośba o przeniesienie i zakończenie dyskusji o samochodach w wątku o PKB.


----------



## Milamber

Jest jakiś przeznaczony wątek na to?


----------



## 625

Przeniesione do wątku o autach elektrycznych


----------



## pozy

Znowu wątek PKB. Tym razem dyskusja o wyższości IT nad lekarzami. Mniej więcej od tego posta [Statystyki] PKB, inflacja i inne dane ekonomiczne | Page 4161 | SkyscraperCity Forum. Lekki offtop zawsze na propsie, ale to się wcale nie kończy i zaczyna przechodzić do etapu ataków personalnych. Sam chyba zresztą się trochę przyczyniłem do tego offtopu, czego już żałuję;p.


----------



## newsted

michal90 said:


> @MSQ - mam nadzieję, że nie będziesz podejmował polemiki z *troglodytą*, który nie zauważył, że przez 5 lat w pewnym okresie ceny jednak spadły, i to o 30-40% realnie. Zastanawiam się, czy to nie jakiś wrocławski kuzyn Ronalda Reagana, bo dyskusja z nim wygląda analogicznie - jak szachy z gołębiem.
> 
> Teraz palnął, że mieszkania będą nadal coraz mniej dostępne (tak jak na Zachodzie), ale jednocześnie na mieszkańca będzie przypadać coraz więcej m2 , mistrz głupoty.





michal90 said:


> *Troglodyta* znowu pominął jeden post, który jak krowie na rowie uświadamia go, że w czasie, gdy prawdopodobnie był w podstawówce, ceny realnie spadły o 30-40%.


Michał znowu się zapędził i nazywa @deymos666 troglodytą bo się z nim nie zgadza.


----------



## deymos666

Dobrze wiedzieć, mam go w ignore  Zgłaszałem już niektóre trollerskie posty, niestety bezskutecznie. Tam niektórym ciężko znieść inne poglądy, no i uprawiają w rezultacie modelowy trolling. Cóż, Wola moderatorów, jeśli taki chcą mieć poziom wątku i dyskusji.


----------



## michal90

Skoro tak, to jutro zacznę kompletować zbiór wpisów wykazujących trolling kolegi @deymos666 (nie wiedziałem, że ma sekretarkę) w temacie o nieruchomościach. Tylko dzisiaj było określenie wszystkich nie zgadzających się z nim (mniej więcej 99% wątku) mianem nieudaczników mieszkających z mamą i wiele innych na przestrzeni ostatnich tygodni. Kolega @deymos666 ewidentnie nie radzi sobie z faktem, któremu zaprzecza i atakuje co wpis personalnie wszystkich innych (być może był wtedy w szkole podstawowej i tego nie pamięta), że w okresie 2008-2013 mieszkania potaniały realnie o 30-40%. Wg kolegi ceny mieszkań nigdy ale to nigdy nie spadały, a kto sądzi inaczej, to biada mu (tutaj wstaw inwektywy i kpiny, których używa co wpis od kilku tygodni).

Jeżeli twórczość kolegi w wątku o nieruchomościach nie jest klasycznym trollowaniem, to po czole jedzie mi czołg.


----------



## michal90

Ot, z dzisiaj:



deymos666 said:


> @blackwater1981
> Kilka lat młodszy od Ciebie, *a Ty na co zmarnowałeś swoje życie że tak Cię dupka zapiekła*? Gotóweczka zebrana na swoje pierwsze mieszkanko, czy rodzice dorzucili? *Kwiczcie dalej*, im więcej tym weselej jest. Kompromitujcie się dalej.





deymos666 said:


> Chłopakom ciężko znieść, że ktoś ma inne prognozy i zapatrywania od nich, *chcieliby się tu spokojnie tasować* wspólnie do pękającej bańki
> 
> A ja im to trochę psuję, ot i wszystko. *Przecież ten cały michal90 czy coś to jakby mu frankowicze matkę przelecieli* tu pisał przez lata


----------



## elot360

Z wątku o KST zostały usunięte niepotrzebne posty, w tym mój. Natomiast prosiłbym moderatora aby usunął jeszcze jeden mój post, z cytatem postu który wyleciał. On również jest offtopem








[Kraków] KST etap III (os. Krowodrza Górka - os. Górka...


Vookie, nie odbierz tego jako czepialstwo, to tylko forum miłośników, wiem, ale to nie jest "przęsło" tylko "pomost" :) A dokładnie jest to pomost o trzech przęslach (przęsło to część pomostu pomiędzy podporami), bo mamy cztery podpory ;) Swoją drogą jak na tak cięzki pomost, o zmiennej...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Lombat

ABWera said:


> *[Polska] Rurociągi (ropa, gaz itp)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Polska] Rurociągi (ropa, gaz itp)
> 
> 
> Ale głupoty pisza: "Chce negocjować z [...] budowę gazociągu Stork II, który miałby dostarczać Czechom skroplony gaz znad Bałtyku. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


@Luki_SL proszę o rozwagę nad tematyką i podziałem wątków gazowych, bo w Wątku o LNG Świnoujście pojawiają się informacje o Baltic Pipe, Baltic Pipe jest niemal martwy, a program FSRU obejmuje również gazociągi aż do Gustorzyna, więc nie wiadomo czy omawiać to w Gdańskim czy w rurociągach.


----------



## Mruczek

Chyba nie wolno przedrzeźniać i przeinaczać nicków:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polityka-na-g%C3%B3rze-r%C3%B3%C5%BCe-na-dole-akacje.2333212/page-911#post-179017871


----------



## ixs

HALO POLICJA, UPRZEJMIE DONOSZE, ZE W SMIECHOWYM WATKU SMIEJOM SIE Z MODLITWY DO BMW, A JAK WIEMY, W TYM NIE MA NIC SMIESZNEGO.


----------



## dziaders arkadiusz

Tak, nie ma w tym nic śmiesznego i nijak nie jest związane z planowaniem/ładem przestrzennym, którego dotyczy wątek. Jest za to wyjątkowo nędznym uderzeniem w określoną grupę osób, na forum, które nie jest oddziałem tygodnika "Nie", tylko forum architektoniczno-budowlanym. Macie klub od toczenia "beki z katoli", prośba żebyście tam pozostali ze swoim wysublimowanym humorem i nie zaśmiecali swoimi frustracjami ogólnodostępnej części forum.


----------



## ixs

dziaders arkadiusz said:


> Tak, nie ma w tym nic śmiesznego i nijak nie jest związane z planowaniem/ładem przestrzennym, którego dotyczy wątek. Jest za to wyjątkowo nędznym uderzeniem w określoną grupę osób, na forum, które nie jest oddziałem tygodnika "Nie", tylko forum architektoniczno-budowlanym. Macie klub od toczenia "beki z katoli", *prośba żebyście tam pozostali ze swoim wysublimowanym humorem i nie zaśmiecali swoimi frustracjami ogólnodostępnej części forum.*


Ten apel to chyba do aktorow tego przedstawienia powinien byc adresowany. Aktorow, ktorzy je w przestrzeni publicznej wystawiaja.


----------



## dkzg

dziaders arkadiusz said:


> Dlaczego na forum ogólnym przechodzi coś takiego i jeszcze jest lajkowane przez moderatora? Nie wystarczą wam wątki antyklerykalne w Klubie i trzeba koniecznie wylewać to szambo na całe forum?


----------



## ps-man

dziaders arkadiusz said:


> Dlaczego na forum ogólnym przechodzi coś takiego *i jeszcze jest lajkowane przez moderatora*? Nie wystarczą wam wątki antyklerykalne w Klubie i trzeba koniecznie wylewać to szambo na całe forum?


A nawet przez trzech moderatoruf!


----------



## dziaders arkadiusz




----------



## G_s_G

Matko Bosko, jeśli jakiś katolik uważa, że klęczenie przed samochodem jest normalną praktyką religijną to coś nie tak jest z jego religijnością, a nie humorem tego forum.
Uważanie tego zdjęcia za atak na religijność tylko pokazuje, że nie masz dystansu i za bardzo dosłownie traktujesz materialne aspekty obrządku. Totalnie niezasadne zgłoszenie polegające na braniu na poważnie szopki, którą odwaliła jakaś parafia pw. św. Automobilego.


----------



## 625

dziaders arkadiusz said:


>


Nie będziesz miał cudzych bogów przede mną.


----------



## johny..byd

Prośba, żeby wątek [Bydgoszcz] "Bydgoski Park Przemysłowo-Technologiczny" zamienić na [Bydgoszcz] "Inwestycje przemysłowo-magazynowe", bo coraz więcej zdjęć inwestycji jakie tam się pojawiają jest poza obszarem BPPT.


----------



## el nino

elot360 said:


> A po co, zaraz wyskoczy jakiś *Pylargin* czy inny *El Paso* który zacznie ciebie jebać że w ogóle śmiałeś się przyjrzeć zachowaniu innej osoby niż winnemu całego zajścia


Kolega elot360 kolejny raz nie przepuśł okazji, by przekręcić nicki swoich interlokutorów z którymi się nie zgadza. Tym razem oberwałem ja oraz kolega @Polopiryn 🤪


----------



## elot360

Jaki kolejny raz, skoro to był pierwszy raz?


----------



## Kemo

Jeszcze trochę i zaczną się sypać bany na wątek Carmageddon.
Polecam się dwa razy zastanowić zanim tam klikniecie "Post reply".


----------



## stobrawsky

dziaders arkadiusz said:


> Dlaczego na forum ogólnym przechodzi coś takiego i jeszcze jest lajkowane przez moderatora? Nie wystarczą wam wątki antyklerykalne w Klubie i trzeba koniecznie wylewać to szambo na całe forum?


Bo równość polega na tym, ze są rzeczy z których można się śmiać i są rzeczy z których nie można.


----------



## 625

stobrawsky said:


> Bo równość polega na tym, ze są rzeczy z których można się śmiać i są rzeczy z których nie można.


Powiedział troll, który tak komentuje bezpieczeństwo ruchu drogowego:


> Nieźle, choć nie wiem czy można stwierdzić że w moim przypadku ktoś zawinił bo mi tam żadni "eksperci" i żadna zmiana przepisów nie była potrzebna bo używam mózgu i oczu więc prawdopodobieństwo że mnie samochód na pasach potrąci jest równe zeru.


w dniu, gdy człowiek czekający na tramwaj w centrum Wrocławia zginął, bo 2 idiotów zrobiło sobie wyścigi i jeden z nich wypadł z jezdni. Za takie głupie żarty z bezpieczeństwa nie będziesz już pisał o BRD.


----------



## stobrawsky

625 said:


> w dniu, gdy człowiek czekający na tramwaj w centrum Wrocławia zginął, bo 2 idiotów zrobiło sobie wyścigi i jeden z nich wypadł z jezdni. Za takie głupie żarty z bezpieczeństwa nie będziesz już pisał o BRD.


Tak samo w zimę może komuś spaść na głowę sopel lodu i też zginie. A zdarzenie w Wrocławia z tym jak ja się zachowuje przechodząc przez jezdnię nie ma nic wspólnego ale ty zawsze coś sobie dopowiesz aby dowalić komuś z kim się nie zgadzasz. Może mi tu jeszcze zarzucisz pochwałę łamania przepisów drogowych?


----------



## rzekotka

Czy kolega @Loco123 mógłby odpocząć od wątku militarnego, bo jego geopolityczne dywagacje są męczące.


Loco123 said:


> Były Szef SG WP niezadowolony z tego, w którą stronę zmierza Szczyt NATO. Trudno nie przyznać mu racji. Ja od lat powtarzam, że nie powinniśmy ślepo wierzyć w gwarancje Zachodu, ale jestem w mniejszości.
> 
> Teraz żarty naprawdę się skończyły a oni dalej gonią w piętkę.





Loco123 said:


> Kolejny artykuł częściowo potwierdzający tezy gen. Gocuła. Wklejam z MSN, bo na rp.pl może być za płatnym firewalem.
> 
> Gustav Gressel: Waszyngton nie jest lepszy (msn.com)
> 
> Jak USA sobie pójdzie, bo uzna, że nie ma sensu dłużej bronić Europy, wtedy mamy przes..ne. A to się może stać już w 2025, kiedy wroci Trump. Stąd m.in. te paniczne zbrojenia w PL.


----------



## Loco123

Jak się zmęczyłeś, to idź sam odpocznij a nie wysyłaj na odpoczynek innych.


----------



## ps-man

Loco123 said:


> Jak się zmęczyłeś, to idź sam odpocznij a nie wysyłaj na odpoczynek innych.


Zostałeś wysłany na odpoczynek, 2 tydnie.


----------



## Częwet

Dzień dobry, czy byłaby możliwość przeniesienia komentarzy #1137, #1138 i #1140 z wątku [Dolnośląskie] Tabor kolejowy do wątku [Łódzkie] Infrastruktura kolejowa ?


----------



## ps-man

Częwet said:


> Dzień dobry, czy byłaby możliwość przeniesienia komentarzy #1137, #1138 i #1140 z wątku [Dolnośląskie] Tabor kolejowy do wątku [Łódzkie] Infrastruktura kolejowa ?


Nie. 
To jest tak nieistotne, że usunąłem.


----------



## Częwet

ps-man said:


> Nie.
> To jest tak nieistotne, że usunąłem.


Rozumiem, czyli nieistotna rozmowa będąca standardowym spamem, której nie należy komentować.


----------



## Realista_KR

Dlaczego usunięto mój post z covidowego wątku? Linka nie załączam, bo już nie ma do czego linkować.

Oczywiście chodzi o to forum:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%C5%9Awiat-covid-19-i-inne-zarazy-teorie-spiskowe-negacja-choroby-szuria-zasada-nag%C5%82ej-%C5%9Bmierci-ban.2248878/page-3212


----------



## ps-man

Mało to było Twojego szczucia? Poza tym powtarzasz się i nabijasz posty w wątku, który można byłoby nawet zamknąć


----------



## newsted

ps-man said:


> Mało to było Twojego szczucia? Poza tym powtarzasz się i nabijasz posty w wątku, który można byłoby nawet zamknąć


I może to jest dobra myśl? Zamknąć i odpiąć, jakby coś się działo to zawsze można przypiąć.


----------



## Redzio

Wprowadzanie polityki do wątku o metrze:



Dabczak said:


> Jestem przekonany, że gdyby wybory wygrał Patryk Jaki, na którego nie zagłosowałem, to przed końcem kadencji budowa już by trwała... Budowa w wariancie mniej dla mnie korzystnym, ale jednak transport podziemny by się rozwijał... Niestety mamy w Warszawie dupiarza zamiast włodarza.


----------



## Buster90

Za ten tekst o dupiarzu to wnioskuję o amnestię bo śmiechłem xD


----------



## notdot

czy osiem takich samych postów od jednego usera w różnych wątkach to już spam czy jeszcze nie?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...i-miasta-duchów.1209871/page-2#post-179291267
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...już-nie-istnieją.163280/page-4#post-179291261
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...-stalowa-wola-rozwadów.130503/#post-179291258
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...zko-i-okolice.1503773/page-127#post-179291252
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/janowiec-nad-wisłą.289457/page-6#post-179291239
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...wanych-zabytków.1222567/page-3#post-179291229
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/janowiec-nad-wisłą.289457/page-6#post-179291218
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/janowiec-puławy-kazimierz-moim-okiem.324846/#post-179291198


----------



## ps-man

I jeszcze 2 te same posty w jednym wątku. Ban do końca miesiąca, część postów usunięta, a potem się zobaczy.


----------



## demoos

A co z @kolejKielceBusko z kolejnymi homofobicznymi wynurzeniami? Post niby wylecial ale to nie pierwsza jego akcja w tym stylu


----------



## Laskos

Prośba o posprzątanie w wątku białoruskim i urlopik dla kolegi '*rniezg'*:


> "Sorry kolego, ale tu już pie***lisz bzdury(...)twoje porównywania z polską policją są z dupy."
> "W skrócie, w dupie byłeś, gówno widziałeś"
> "o zdolność czytania stron ze zrozumieniem w obcym języku nie będę podejrzewał kolegów @KaeS i @Laskos podejrzewał nie będę. "
> "Mogę ustąpić ludziom niepełnosprawnym intelektualnie, ale przepraszać to nie mam za co"





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/bia%C5%82oru%C5%9B-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-bia%C5%82oruskie.815188/page-2085#post-179291666




https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/bia%C5%82oru%C5%9B-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-bia%C5%82oruskie.815188/page-2086#post-179298600




https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/bia%C5%82oru%C5%9B-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-bia%C5%82oruskie.815188/page-2086#post-179304034



jeśli któraś z 'błyskotliwych' ripost do kolegi się nie nadaje, prośba o edycję posta


----------



## Pizzojad

Ej, admini zróbcie coś z tymi zaślepkami "G".
Przed chwilą napisałem odpowiedź na posta zanim dotarłem do ostrzeżenia, że ciągnięcie tematu grozi banem. Jakaś dobra dusza skasowała tą moją odpowiedź - zakładam, że zanim ostrzegający się zorientował. No i teraz nie wiem komu podziękować.


----------



## notdot

Pizzojad said:


> zaślepkami "G".


czym?


----------



## Pizzojad

^^
Czymś takim:









I zgadnij teraz, komu podziękować?

PS.
Albo nawrzucać - jak się zdenerwujesz ingerencją admina.


----------



## Częwet

Ale ten tekst z tym banem to normalnie hit roku.


----------



## G_s_G

Nie da się tego zmienić, tak zostało zakodowane forum.


----------



## Kemo

Pizzojad said:


> Ej, admini zróbcie coś z tymi zaślepkami "G".


niedasie


----------



## Pizzojad

^^
Niby kanadyjskie forum, a jak poskrobać, to polskość wyłazi z każdej szpary. 
Nie dziwota, że to my ruskich wygryźliśmy a nie odwrotnie.


----------



## Spalony

Hej,

chciałbym poruszyć temat podwójnych standardów wobec wątków pod specjalnym nadzorem np. Ukraina Rosyjska Inwazja czy Wątek Militarny.

Jeżeli wątek ma spisane zasady, to rozumiem, że zadaniem administracji jest (w ramach własnego czasu który inwestuje w forum) pilnowanie przestrzegania tych zasad.
Nikt z tym chyba nie ma problemu.

Nie mniej, zgłaszam skargę na arbitralne ucinanie dyskusji w Wątku Militarnym, przez administratora *@625 *
Wątek Militarny w swoim regulaminie nie zawiera zakazu dyskusji o broni jądrowej, niemniej kolega 625 skasował moje posty, nazwał mnie trolem i zrobił to totalnie arbitralnie.
Równolegle na tej samej stronie wypowiada się kilka osób, której mają mniej niż wymagane 100 postów (zasada wątku) i z tym kolega 625 nic nie robi.

Dodatkowo, w drugim wątku 
*[Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 - sytuacja na froncie (bez zbędnych komentarzy)*
kolega 625 sam nie stosuje się do zasad ("bez zbędnych komentarzy") np.:



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/page-285#post-179354093



Czy nasza społeczność przewiduje ewaluacje pracy adminów/modów czy naprawdę jest tak, że mamy kilka kategorii użytkowników i zasady są tylko dla niektórych?


----------



## 625

Spalony said:


> Hej,
> 
> chciałbym poruszyć temat podwójnych standardów wobec wątków pod specjalnym nadzorem np. Ukraina Rosyjska Inwazja czy Wątek Militarny.
> 
> Jeżeli wątek ma spisane zasady, to rozumiem, że zadaniem administracji jest (w ramach własnego czasu który inwestuje w forum) pilnowanie przestrzegania tych zasad.
> Nikt z tym chyba nie ma problemu.
> 
> Nie mniej, zgłaszam skargę na arbitralne ucinanie dyskusji w Wątku Militarnym, przez administratora *@625 *
> Wątek Militarny w swoim regulaminie nie zawiera zakazu dyskusji o broni jądrowej, niemniej kolega 625 skasował moje posty, nazwał mnie trolem i zrobił to totalnie arbitralnie.
> Równolegle na tej samej stronie wypowiada się kilka osób, której mają mniej niż wymagane 100 postów (zasada wątku) i z tym kolega 625 nic nie robi.
> 
> Dodatkowo, w drugim wątku
> *[Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 - sytuacja na froncie (bez zbędnych komentarzy)*
> kolega 625 sam nie stosuje się do zasad ("bez zbędnych komentarzy") np.:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/page-285#post-179354093
> 
> 
> 
> Czy nasza społeczność przewiduje ewaluacje pracy adminów/modów czy naprawdę jest tak, że mamy kilka kategorii użytkowników i zasady są tylko dla niektórych?


Jeśli nie wiesz, co to za broń Gepard i jaki kraj go produkuje, to co robisz w jakimkolwiek wątku wojennym? Wtedy też nie dziwi mnie, że nie wiesz o Układ o nierozprzestrzenianiu broni jądrowej – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia 

I tak zakończmy tę dyskusję, bo już wystarczy nam kasowania trollingu w wątku militarnym.


----------



## Spalony

625 said:


> Jeśli nie wiesz, co to za broń Gepard i jaki kraj go produkuje, to co robisz w jakimkolwiek wątku wojennym? Wtedy też nie dziwi mnie, że nie wiesz o Układ o nierozprzestrzenianiu broni jądrowej – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia
> 
> I tak zakończmy tę dyskusję, bo już wystarczy nam kasowania trollingu w wątku militarnym.


Moment - ja nie narzekam, że usuwasz trolling tylko pytam się, gdzie ten trolling jest zdefiniowany?
Bo z jakiegoś powodu uznałeś za trolling pytanie o broń J. Tylko to nie był żaden trolling, a pytanie w dyskusji.
Jeżeli złamałem zasadę, to chętnie przeproszę, ale *pokaż mi zasadę*, a nie artykuł który mógłbyś wstawić jako odpowiedź do mojego pytania w wątku merytorycznym.
Zasadą wątku militarnego jest [wątek pod nadzorem: polityka, lobbing, teorie spiskowe, wycieczki osobiste = ban] - którą złamałem?
Bo jeżeli chodzi o Ciebie, to nazywanie mnie trollem jest chyba wycieczką osobistą?

Jeżeli chcesz uciąć dyskusję, to pewnie i ten post możesz wywalić - niemniej może inni admini pomogą rozsądzić.


----------



## Pizzojad

625 said:


> A co ma przeszłość do przyszłości i Niemcy do Ukrainy?


A co ma twoje pytanie wspólnego ze skonstatowaniem prostego faktu, że admin wkleja powszechnie znanego mema "zapraszam wypierdalać", adresując go do jak to ujął
"@kryst i inni miłośnicy polsko-niemieckich przepychanek", a już na następnej stronie wiszą sobie radośnie posty jadące po Niemcach, podczas kiedy z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że podejmowanie polemiki z takimi postami jest nagradzane przez adminów banem?

PS. 
Przepraszam że odpowiadam pytaniem na pytanie - wiem że to nie jest w dobrym guście, ale dostosowałem się do twojego sposobu prowadzenia dyskusji.


----------



## Kemo

Pizzojad said:


> Mam pytanie.
> Jak ma się ten wpis admina: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-zdjęcia-i-filmy-linkujemy-z-oznaczeniem.2364550/post-179535610
> Do wiszących już wiele godzin poniższych wpisów:


"Admin" nie siedzi w wątku ukraińskim 24/7.


----------



## egregious

Właśnie Joe Biden złapał Covida, ale nie można nawet w luźnej formie podyskutować, bo temat został nie wiadomo dlaczego zamknięty .


----------



## ps-man

egregious said:


> Właśnie Joe Biden złapał Covida, ale nie można nawet w luźnej formie podyskutować, bo temat został nie wiadomo dlaczego zamknięty .





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/stany-zjednoczone-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-ameryka%C5%84skie-bro%C5%84-strzelaniny-brig.1476941/page-1822



Wątek covidowy został zamknięty przez wątkowe boty grające w covidowe bingo.


----------



## divByZer0

ps-man said:


> Wątek covidowy został zamknięty przez wątkowe boty grające w covidowe bingo.


Covid w mniejszym lub większym stopniu cały czas ma wpływ na różne części świata (Chiny mogą być tu idealnym przykładem). Może warto byłoby otworzyć wątek, ale zmienić w nim "reguły gry". Czyli bardziej skupiamy się na globalnym wpływie na gospodarkę, a mniej na tym co mówią polscy youtuberzy.


----------



## Częwet

Czy ktoś z panów moderatorów mógłby zrobić porządek w wątku i powywalać śmieciowe posty nie mające nic wspólnego z tematem? 

O to one:



mirek233 said:


> Kolejna porcja propagandy kolejowej....
> Jest tylko jeden problem - województwo lubelskie bardzo szybko się wyludnia
> - tylko w zeszłym roku z wojóewództwa lubelskiego ubyło 19 tysięcy osób :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lubelska szprycha " CPK - HAHAHAHAHHAH!!!





Erkaesowiec said:


> No cóż, najlepiej zaorajmy wszystko i niech DB wozi nas przez Berlin


Nie wiem czy temat porównywania regionalnej linii kolejowej do chińskiego metra ma sens, gdzie był poruszany w wątku, ale jak dla mnie to bardzo słabo do mnie przemawia takie porównanie.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czy można byłoby ogarnąć wątek statystyczny który od kilku tygodni już stał się wątkiem o OZE?


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/statystyki-pkb-inflacja-i-inne-dane-ekonomiczne.266362/page-4257#post-179635977


----------



## Częwet

Ktoś tu chyba pomylił wątek:



kafarowski said:


> Te kilkudniowe upały były spore, średnio +7. Miesięcznie (powinno się sprawdzać pod koniec miesiąca), nie odbiegamy od średniej z 40 lat:
> Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps
> Gorzej z opadami, większość Europy ma deficyt od maja.


----------



## noclab

Wątek do skasowania?









[Białystok] Polecane atrakcje, kluby, jedzenie!


Szukasz polecanych restauracji, kawiarni lub atrakcji w Białymstoku? Może chcesz sprawdzić, co warto odwiedzić w centrum miasta i okolicy? Sprawdź najlepsze knajpy, atrakcje i kluby w Białymstoku! Kluby Białystok – gdzie iść na imprezę? Polecane knajpy Białystok – gdzie zjeść? Kawiarnie...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Estymator

bloniaq_s8 said:


> czy można byłoby ogarnąć wątek statystyczny który od kilku tygodni już stał się wątkiem o OZE?
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/statystyki-pkb-inflacja-i-inne-dane-ekonomiczne.266362/page-4257#post-179635977


Jak już ogarniamy cały wątek to wywalmy wszystkie wypowiedzi dot. OZE a nie zostawiamy krzykliwy i nieprawdziwy post Piotrag jako podsumowanie dyskusji.


----------



## Zyzio

podziękować moderatorowi za skasowanie JENDEGO postu z wątku ukraińskiego... (+mój) niemniej proszę o skasowanie także tych wcześniejszych:

Wunder-baum:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/post-179654078




https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/post-179655416



bartek76:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/post-179655154



phantom23:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/post-179655644



Dziki_REX:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/post-179655677



kryst:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/post-179655712



preseant:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/post-179655845



Switek:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/post-179655883



torunczyk:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/post-179656659



egregious:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/post-179666117




z góry dziękuję za pozytywne rozpatrzenie prośby.


----------



## Marcin

Do usuniecia. Nie ma to zwiazku z militariami i nie wiadomo czemu ma sluzyc:



Dalio said:


> Czy ktoś jest w stanie rozpoznać flagi umieszczone w grafice?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552724715592204289


----------



## Częwet

Marcin said:


> Do usuniecia. Nie ma to zwiazku z militariami i nie wiadomo czemu ma sluzyc:


Myślę, że ktoś chciał zrobić tu sensacje umieszczając post w którym znajduje się banderowska flaga i żeby podsycić jeszcze bardziej antyukraiński nastrój.


----------



## MichalJ

Czy mógłby ktoś zerknąć na posty użytkownika pohlatova?
Np.








[Targówek] Osiedle Wilno [w budowie]


Jeżeli chodzi o komunikację to planowana była ulica Nowoziemowita, ale obecnie szanse na jej realizację jak i wybudowanie do końca TŚ = 0%.




www.skyscrapercity.com












[Warszawa] Stacje kolejowe


Ciesz się że nie jest posprejowany. Wiadomo że nie będą tego ruszać do czasu remontu średnicy, rozsypać się nie rozsypie do tego czasu. Niestety smutnym faktem jest że w Warszawie (i wielu innych miastach) praktycznie każdy teren w okolicy czegokolwiek od PKP to jest absolutna degradacja...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Wygląda na bota, albo spamera. W każdym razie ban.


----------



## redoxygene

Poprosiłbym, jeśli to możliwe, o usunięcie częsci postów z wątku statystycznego. Koledze najpierw się ulało, no bo jak to KE może wymagać inwestowania w kolej, każdy mój post wyśmiewał i kilka razy mnie zaczepiał, bo mu nie odpowiadałem, co jest zresztą jego standardową praktyką, a w końcu chyba do wywołania do tablicy zostałem nazwany debilem:


michal90 said:


> Pali głupa, na konkretne pytania wyśmiewa post - szachy z deb... gołębiem, cóż


Później zaczął coś o dwubiegunówce i zaczął publikować w wątku elementy z naszej prywatnej rozmowy:


michal90 said:


> Nie widzisz sensu dyskutowania ze mną od lat, ale po kryjomu wysyłasz mi prywatne wiadomości, gdzie nazywasz @lukas29 bezmózgiem - dwubiegunówka ?





michal90 said:


> Na tym forum standardową praktyką jest latanie ze skargami do różnych ksiąg na bazie tego, co ktoś napisał prywatnie (i nawet dostaje się za to brigi i bany), ja póki co nie latam, ale no zmusiłeś mnie do uchylenia rąbka , a @Mkbewe to "oślizgły libek" - czyżby typowy internetowy chojrak via private messages ?


No to poleciałem ja.


----------



## michal90

To poleciałem i ja, skoro niejednokrotnie leciały bany i brigi za nieładne określenia w prywatnych rozmowach, to załączam materiał. Dodatkowo kolega uprawia uporczywy trolling, wmawiając mi, że nie zgadzam się z decyzją UE o przekierowaniu środków na kolej, a jest zupełnie odwrotnie, natomiast kolega ewidentnie jest za daleko od kraju aby wiedzieć, jak wygląda proces inwestycji kolejowych w Polsce.

W każdym razie określa kolegów z forum mianem bezmózgów i oślizgłych libków.



michal90 said:


> Cześć,
> 
> View attachment 3613840
> 
> 
> A tutaj:
> 
> View attachment 3613844
> 
> 
> Nie włączył mu się cytat i wygląda, jakbym to ja pisał, więc uzupełniam
> 
> View attachment 3613858


----------



## demoos

Generalnie to jak zglasza sie cos z PM, w ktorym nawrzucano zglaszajacemu to OK.

Jak sie zglasza jojczenie na innych to tak troche chamsko i swinsko, a w zasadzie nieuzasadnione upublicznienie PM


----------



## heartjan

Starcie dwoch wistleblowerow.
W zasadzie nieetyczne, ale oni istnieja w kazdym skupisku ludzi, po to by wiedziec z kim, pod plaszczykiem niby oglady, mamy do czynienia (sprawdzic czy nie chodzi rowniez o nich)😂


----------



## ps-man

redoxygene said:


> Poprosiłbym, jeśli to możliwe, o usunięcie częsci postów z wątku statystycznego. Koledze najpierw się ulało, no bo jak to KE może wymagać inwestowania w kolej, każdy mój post wyśmiewał i kilka razy mnie zaczepiał, bo mu nie odpowiadałem, co jest zresztą jego standardową praktyką, a w końcu chyba do wywołania do tablicy zostałem nazwany debilem:
> 
> Później zaczął coś o dwubiegunówce i zaczął publikować w wątku elementy z naszej prywatnej rozmowy:
> 
> 
> No to poleciałem ja.





michal90 said:


> To poleciałem i ja, skoro niejednokrotnie leciały bany i brigi za nieładne określenia w prywatnych rozmowach, to załączam materiał. Dodatkowo kolega uprawia uporczywy trolling, wmawiając mi, że nie zgadzam się z decyzją UE o przekierowaniu środków na kolej, a jest zupełnie odwrotnie, natomiast kolega ewidentnie jest za daleko od kraju aby wiedzieć, jak wygląda proces inwestycji kolejowych w Polsce.
> 
> W każdym razie określa kolegów z forum mianem bezmózgów i oślizgłych libków.


Po warnie + 14-dniowym banie na wątek dla Was. @redoxygene wyłapał jeszcze z automatu ogólnego bana, jedniodowego.


----------



## okruszek11

Ja i inni wielokrotnie już zwracali uwagę @Maro191 aby nie pisał ciągle po 3-4 posty pod postem. Nigdy się do tego nie odniósł, nie przeprosił, olewa wszystkich ciepłym moczem i dalej zachowuje się jak bot mając gdzieś regulamin forum. Przydałabo mu się jakieś ostrzeżenie czy odpoczynek od wątku o elektrykach. 

Tutaj najświeższa uwaga kolejnego użytkownika w kierunku Maro191:



Zielony Rycerz said:


> Miro jesteś złośliwy albo upośledzony. Piszę to z przykrością. Ale ile razy trzeba ci zwracać uwagę, żebyś nie pisał posta pod postem? Czy naprawdę trzeba to komuś zgłosić, żebyś dostosował się do reguł?


----------



## el nino

Zapraszam modów do posprzątania tej nawalanki: [Trójmiasto] Estetyka miasta: przestrzeń publiczna...


----------



## Częwet

W wątku Kolejowy Spis Treści odnośnik do [LK 25] Ocice - Mielec - Dębica nie wiedzieć czemu przenosi do tematu linii kolejowej nr 30. Czy ktoś z moderatorów mógłby to poprawić?

Przy okazji należałoby uzupełnić spis treści o wątki:








[LK 38] Ełk - Bartoszyce


Nie znalazłem stosownego wątku, więc zakładam dedykowany. Niezelektryfikowany odcinek LK 38 Korsze-Bartoszyce to końcowe 23 kilometry LK38 biegnącej z Białegostoku do przejścia granicznego z Obwodem Kaliningradzkim w Głomnie, ostatni pociąg pasażerski odjechał z tego miasta w 2002 roku, ale...




www.skyscrapercity.com












[LK 177/193/194/294] [Racibórz -...


Po ostatnich często publikowanych w prasie informacjach na temat linii kolejowej nr 177 i 294 i chęci powrotu połączeń przez większość mieszkańców sąsiednich regionów postanowiłem założyć wątek aby móc prowadzić rozmowę w tym temacie. Jak podaje Nowa Trybuna Opolska koszt rewitalizacji linii z...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 100kr

Na tym forum można pisać bez reakcji moderacji o dzieciach per "gówniaki" i "kaszojady", wyzywać bezpodstawnie od płaskoziemców i szczepionkowych czipowyznawców, namawiać do ograniczania praw zdrowym ludziom, czy żartować z jednej religii, nie można polemizować z homseksualistami, poglądami moderatorów, krytykować Niemców, cytować Bartosiaka (ale już jego kumpla u którego wybił się "nasz" kumpel można) i namawiać do karania ludzi za obżarstwo w fast foodach etc.

Byłem na tym forum przez 18 lat i moim zdaniem poszło to wszystko w złym kierunku - typowej bańki w której wąskie grono klepie się po plecach wycina tych którzy mają inne zdanie, a potem biadoli, że na zewnątrz inni myślą i głosują inaczej niż mniejszość która siedzi w środku.

Nie chcę uczestniczyć w takiej społeczności, marnować na to swojego czasu, dlatego nie mam problemu z tym banem, skoro treści które tu przez tyle lat zamieszczałem wam nie odpowiadają to proszę ponownie (ps-man zlał mojego priva wysłanego jakieś 2 miesiące temu) o wykasowanie wszystkich moich postów, jeśli to dla was problem, to odblokujcie mi konto do końca sierpnia 2022, to zrobię to sam.

Pozdrawiam
Strzala


> >‐---------------->


----------



## rince1

100kr said:


> wyzywać bezpodstawnie od płaskoziemców i szczepionkowych czipowyznawców,


To mówisz że nie jest fajnie być jechanym wedle stereotypów, uprzedzeń i widzimisię? Kto by pomyślał 

BTW ładne multikonto


----------



## ps-man

rince1 said:


> BTW ładne multikonto


A jeszcze jakie ma wymagania! 

Chce usunięcia postów. A może frytki do tego?



jajac33 said:


> A'propos - o ile mię pamięć nie myli, prosiłem wówczas o skasowanie konta 'jacekjacek".
> Takich wniosków nie realizujesz, ale do banowania za multikonto zawsze w pierwszym szeregu.
> Doniesiesz na siebie?


Kolejny chciał skasowania konta. Mod ma jeszcze donosić na siebie, że nie realizuję czegoś, do czego uprawnienia nie ma? 🙃


----------



## demoos

A to na pewno strzala, a nie ktos znajomy za niego wrzucil? 

Ale w sumie skoro o tym nie napisal to walic to


----------



## forwiser

okruszek11 said:


> Ja i inni wielokrotnie już zwracali uwagę @Maro191 aby nie pisał ciągle po 3-4 posty pod postem. Nigdy się do tego nie odniósł, nie przeprosił, olewa wszystkich ciepłym moczem i dalej zachowuje się jak bot mając gdzieś regulamin forum. Przydałabo mu się jakieś ostrzeżenie czy odpoczynek od wątku o elektrykach.
> 
> Tutaj najświeższa uwaga kolejnego użytkownika w kierunku Maro191:


Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że najbardziej przeszkadza to osobom, które absolutnie nie są zainteresowane tematem rozwoju elektromobilności i non-stop wrzucają raka w postaci:


Zielony Rycerz said:


> Maro, co się tak unosisz? Ja nie straszę, ja zauważam, że media straszą. I wygląda na to, że słusznie, *bo zaczyna się słyszeć historie o stłuczce elektryka, która w samochodzie ICE kosztowałaby "standardowe kwoty"* a w BEV wiąże się z wymianą całej baterii za 80 tys zł, bo bateria ma minimalne uszkodzenie.


Brak dowodu.



Zielony Rycerz said:


> Widzę, że w *mediach powoli przebija się temat naprawiania elektryków*. Wymowa jest alarmująca: baterie są niezwykle drogie, np. 60-100 tys zł. Gdy do ludzi dotrze ta informacja - rynek elektryków zwyczajnie może się złożyć na samym starcie. J*aka będzie cena sprzedaży używanego elektryka? Kto zaryzykuje kupno wiedząc, że być może za chwilę będzie musiał zapłacić grube dziesiątki tysięcy "za serwis"*. Trochę strasznie...


Brak źródeł. Brak dowodu.



Zielony Rycerz said:


> *Tymczasem producenci już zadbali, żeby tak nie było* - słyszy się teraz o potrzebie *regularnych i częstych wymian jakichś drogich płynów* (nie pamiętam, do czego służą). No i te płyny można by przełknąć, ale baterie za 100 tys? To nie zadziała.


Pomówienie, brak dowodu, brak potwierdzenia odważnej tezy.

No nie da się innego wniosku wysnuć, niż ten, że mamy nową falę denializmu: elektrodenialiści (nie jest to fake content nawet, bo żadne materiały dowodowe się nigdy nie pojawiają.

No i ostatnie na deser:


Zielony Rycerz said:


> *Miro jesteś złośliwy albo upośledzony.* Piszę to z przykrością. Ale ile razy trzeba ci zwracać uwagę, żebyś nie pisał posta pod postem? Czy naprawdę trzeba to komuś zgłosić, żebyś dostosował się do reguł?


Przekręcanie Nicka. Użytkownik to Maro191 nie Miro.
I co jeśli jednak nie jest to złośliwość? Człowiek wkleja mnóstwo merytorycznego contentu i zdarza się, że ten content jest odseparowany logicznie od siebie w osobnych postach. W obecnej merytoryce zdecydowanie bardziej przeszkadza denialistyczne OCD niektórych "zdrowych użytkowników" niż fakt, że ktoś pisze dwa posty pod sobą.


----------



## ps-man

forwiser said:


> Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że najbardziej przeszkadza to osobom, które absolutnie nie są zainteresowane tematem rozwoju elektromobilności i non-stop wrzucają raka w postaci...


OIDP już mu zwracałem na to uwagę, łączyłem posty.



> Przekręcanie Nicka. Użytkownik to Maro191 nie Miro.
> I co jeśli jednak nie jest to złośliwość? Człowiek wkleja mnóstwo merytorycznego contentu i zdarza się, że ten content jest odseparowany logicznie od siebie w osobnych postach. W obecnej merytoryce zdecydowanie bardziej przeszkadza denialistyczne OCD niektórych "zdrowych użytkowników" niż fakt, że ktoś pisze dwa posty pod sobą.


Godzę obu panów. 5 dni urlopu od wątku + ostrzeżenie.


----------



## Kemo

100kr said:


> Byłem na tym forum przez 18 lat i moim zdaniem poszło to wszystko w złym kierunku - typowej bańki w której wąskie grono klepie się po plecach wycina tych którzy mają inne zdanie, a potem biadoli, że na zewnątrz inni myślą i głosują inaczej niż mniejszość która siedzi w środku.


Dziwnym trafem ci, którzy mają "inne zdanie" mają też skłonności do pieniactwa i naskakiwania na innych dyskutantów.
A wystarczy tego nie robić i można żyć na forum długo i szczęśliwie, i nawet "inne zdanie" w tym nie będzie przeszkadzać.


----------



## dkzg

dartnorbe said:


> Wniskuje o zmiaę nazwy wątku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Zielona Góra] Strefa gospodarcza Zielona S3
> 
> 
> Skandal! Skandal! I jeszcze raz skandal! Przysłuchałem się rozmowie z drem Lesickim. Będą nadal lobbować za strefą S3. Aczkolwiek ja na początku wydzieliłbym 60 ha do wycięcia z lasów należących do miasta. Wraz z powstaniem OP, otwiera się bardzo fajna perspektywa terenów inwestycyjnych np...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> na [Zielona Góra] Europejskie Centrum Elektromobilności
> 
> Temat rozmów w wątku dotyczy właśnie realizowanego projektum. Nazwa "Zielona S3" to była nazwa robocza, która nie jest aktualna od miesięcy.


Biorąc pod uwagę, że nie ma zgody na wycięcie tego lasu i ruszenia z pracami pod ECE (i nie wiadomo co dalej) wnoszę o nieuwzględnianie wniosku.


----------



## dartnorbe

dkzg said:


> ruszenia z pracami pod ECE


Bzdura. Prace nad ECE już ruszyły w postaci Inkubatora Elektromobilności PIRE i dotacji na kierunki akademickie. Dodatkowo nazwa "Zielona S3" nigdy nie funkcjonowała w specjalistycznej dokumentacji. Wnoszę o zmianę nazwy wątku lub jego skasowanie - rozmowy w nim trwają na temat ECE, nie na temat "Zielonej S3" 

Dodatkowo brak zgody na wycięcie lasu nie oznacza braku ECE. Nie wiem jak to połączyłeś.

Możemy także założyć nowy wątek bezpośrednio o ECE, a w tamtym niech sobie trwa dyskusja o "Zielonej S3", której nazwa pojawiła się kilka razy we wpisach prezydenta miasta na FB


----------



## marek1980

W sumie nie robię tego, ale to trochę irytujące, skoro parę osób i w tym ja zwracaliśmy @Maro191 uwagę aby nie pisał posta pod postem, przykład: Samochody elektryczne i autonomiczne


----------



## Marcin

Rozpowszcechnianie fake newsow w watku militarnym; prosze o usuniecie, bo znajac zycie … takie brednie pozniej zyja wlasnym zyciem przez lata.



Muciek said:


> Zbiór wszystkiego o problemach z PZH2000, (ori art niemiecki w źródle) plus trochę autor dodał od siebie.
> (*Wystarczy do ostrzału obszarowego, np. ostrzeliwania ludności Doniecka i innych miast Donbasu, co ukraińska artyleria robi od 2014 r* ) 🙄
> 
> 
> https://zbiam.pl/wszystkie-klopoty-z-pzh-2000/





Camar0 said:


> No i autor wspomniał też, że ta armatohaubica to *jedno z niewielu nowoczesnego typu uzbrojenie, którego Ukraińcy nie zdążyli jeszcze sprzedać ruskim*. Bardzo ciekawe.


----------



## Realista_KR

W rynku turystycznym rozwinęła się dyskusja o stanie jakości dróg PL vs CZ. Ponieważ rozlała się już na 2 strony, wnioskuję o przeniesienie lub usunięcie.



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polska-rynek-turystyczny.693604/page-120


----------



## rzekotka

pyjter78 said:


> W Gliwicach lokalne pseudo eity w zespół z ziomkami developerskimi od lat mąja chrapkę na tereny Bumaru. Niejedno oskarżenie jeszcze w tym kierunku pójdzie....


Kolega zechciał podzielić się swoim zdaniem, ale czy taki poziom dyskusji jest akceptowalny?


----------



## pyjter78

rzekotka said:


> Kolega zechciał podzielić się swoim zdaniem, ale czy taki poziom dyskusji jest akceptowalny?


Po prostu jestem mieszkańcem tej części GŚ, czytam o posiedzeniach wyjazdowych lokalnych samorządowców w Bumarze, podnoszonych zarzutach (co ciekawe jeszcze w kwietniu), argumentach. Wiem jak na Śląsku wygląda współdziałanie samorządowców z biznesem i wyciągam wnioski. Co ciekawe w wielu innych przypadkach kolejność zdarzeń była podobna. Post usunąłem. Ale imo życie samo pokaże. Panie kolego


----------



## Częwet

Czy ktoś z moderatorów może przejrzeć wątek [Bydgoszcz] PESA [Głupie dyskusje = brig][Co do zasady..., w którym pojawiły się tematy upałów, katastrof smoleńskich i zamachów na World Trade Center?


----------



## fatboyslim7

Zgłaszam skargę na admina, który usunął moją wczorajszą wypowiedz, dotyczącą budowy wieżowca na pl. Grzybowskim. Proszę o napisanie mi łaskawie, w którym miejscu moja wczorajsza wypowiedz miała cechy "politycznego trollingu" Rozumiem, że każda wypowiedz kwestionująca tę inwestycję to polityczny troling, bo admin jest jej zwolennikiem. Zmiencie admina, bo to na tym forum zaczyna panować cenzura.


----------



## 625

fatboyslim7 said:


> Zgłaszam skargę na admina, który usunął moją wczorajszą wypowiedz, dotyczącą budowy wieżowca na pl. Grzybowskim. Proszę o napisanie mi łaskawie, w którym miejscu moja wczorajsza wypowiedz miała cechy "politycznego trollingu" Rozumiem, że każda wypowiedz kwestionująca tę inwestycję to polityczny troling, bo admin jest jej zwolennikiem. Zmiencie admina, bo to na tym forum zaczyna panować cenzura.


@SoboleuS skasował całą dyskusję nie na temat.


----------



## Częwet

ps-man said:


> Ale co konkretnie?


Ta dziwna religijna pisownia, która ma mało wspólnego z wątkiem. No chyba, że to taki żart, który można zostawić?


----------



## beter2

na jakiej podstawie dostałem w tym temacie zakaz pisania?


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-zdj%C4%99cia-i-filmy-linkujemy-z-oznaczeniem.2372312/page-144



bo napisałem coś o Trumpie i jakiemuś userowi który wszędzie widzi putinowskich trolli się to nie spodobało?


----------



## 625

beter2 said:


> na jakiej podstawie dostałem w tym temacie zakaz pisania?
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-zdj%C4%99cia-i-filmy-linkujemy-z-oznaczeniem.2372312/page-144
> 
> 
> 
> bo napisałem coś o Trumpie i jakiemuś userowi który wszędzie widzi putinowskich trolli się to nie spodobało?


na takiej że miałeś tam X banów czasowych na wątek. I znowu piszesz, że wojna była spowodowana chęcią Ukrainy na przystąpienie do NATO. Ruskiej propagandy tu nie chcemy.


----------



## Pizzojad

^^
Tak jest, bardzo dobrze. Z tym że Jasiu, jeżeli już używasz wzwrotu " I znowu piszesz, że ...", zawsze zostawiaj takie niedomówienie, ... "za węgierski akcent". Więcej " inteligientnie".


----------



## beter2

625 said:


> na takiej że miałeś tam X banów czasowych na wątek. I znowu piszesz, że wojna była spowodowana chęcią Ukrainy na przystąpienie do NATO. Ruskiej propagandy tu nie chcemy.





> Inwazja Rosji na Ukrainę, wojna rosyjsko-ukraińska (w Rosji oficjalnie „wojskowa operacja specjalna”[12], ros. специальная военная операция[13]) – inwazja na Ukrainę rozpoczęta 24 lutego 2022 roku przez Federację Rosyjską, stanowiąca eskalację trwającej od 2014 roku wojny.* Została poprzedzona rosyjskim żądaniem wykluczenia możliwości dalszego poszerzania NATO *i redukcji potencjału militarnego sojuszu w Europie Środkowo-Wschodniej do stanu sprzed 1997 roku.


wikipedia też rosyjską propagandę rozszerza? Ukraina wpisała do konstytucji, że chce do NATO więc? a tak w ogóle gdzie to napisałem, że wojna była spowodowana chęcią Ukrainy do NATO? było pisane o Trumpie

zaraz to tutaj nic nie będzie wolno napisać o nikim bo wszędzie trolli ruskich będziecie widzieć

i w sumie jak definujecie na forum ruską propagandę? macie jakiś wyznacznik czy na chybił-trafił dajecie zakazy?


----------



## Pizzojad

^^
A wybuch II WS był poprzedzony żądaniami utworzenia korytarza eksterytorialnego.


----------



## 625

beter2 said:


> było pisane o Trumpie
> i w sumie jak definujecie na forum ruską propagandę? macie jakiś wyznacznik czy na chybił-trafił dajecie zakazy?


Ja np. ufam Rzepie:
Trump: Ukraina powinna była dogadać się z Putinem. Mogli oddać Krym - rp.pl 

EOT.


----------



## notdot

prośba o posprzątanie wątku, od tego postu do końca z dyskusji o religii


----------



## notdot

notdot said:


> prośba o posprzątanie wątku, od tego postu do końca z dyskusji o religii


od postu *do końca wątku*, bo widzę, że tylko jeden post skasowany a reszta dalej wisi
cała ta strona jest o ...


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/serial-co-dobrego-ostatnio-kiedy%C5%9B-widzieli%C5%9Bmy-polecamy-spojlery-brig.930810/page-475


----------



## beter2

625 said:


> Ja np. ufam Rzepie:
> Trump: Ukraina powinna była dogadać się z Putinem. Mogli oddać Krym - rp.pl
> 
> EOT.


no tak najlepiej dać najbardziej klikający się tytuł, że Trump z Putinem sztamę trzymają a niżej kolejne artykuły Rzepie której ufasz








Trump: USA powinny umieścić chińskie flagi na F-22 i "zbombardować" Rosjan


Były prezydent USA Donald Trump powiedział republikańskim darczyńcom że gdyby był prezydentem, Putin nie najechałby na Ukrainę, a NATO nazwał "papierowym tygrys




www.rp.pl












Donald Trump mówi o "ludobójstwie" dokonywanym przez Rosję na Ukrainie


Były prezydent USA Donald Trump przyłączył się do Joe Bidena, nazywając to, co dzieje się na Ukrainie, "ludobójstwem".




www.rp.pl





teraz to jest EOT.


----------



## Luki_SL

_^^ Chyba zaraz ktoś dostanie przypomnienie od czego jest ten wątek (...)_


----------



## Buster90

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/serial-co-dobrego-ostatnio-kiedy%C5%9B-widzieli%C5%9Bmy-polecamy-spojlery-brig.930810/page-476



Proszę o wyczyszczenie tematu z ostatnich 2 stron dyskusji na temat białego buldupizmu w wykonaniu jednego usera, któremu się wydaje, że dalej pisze w PHP.


----------



## fatboyslim7

625 said:


> Skasował całą dyskusje, bo był to offtop. Jak miał zostawić pół jednego posta, jak poleciało kilkanaście postów?


To zdecydujcie się jaki był oficjalny powód, bo pierwsza wersja to "polityczny trolling", co było już i tak mocno naciągane, ale napisałem drugiego posta, starając się, aby nie było tam najmniejszego doniesienia do polityki. Teraz dowiaduję się, że to offtop. Skoro offtop to może łaskawie powiedz mi gdzie należało umieścić zarzuty wobec lokalizacji wieżowca przy Grzybowskim, jak nie w wątku o budowie wieżowca przy placu Grzybowskim?

Domagam się zmiany moderatora bo obecny nie stosuje obiektywnych przesłanek usunięcia postów. Rzuca hasłami "offtop" i "polityczny trolling" jak mu się podoba. W ten sposób można usunąć właściwe każdą wypowiedz.


----------



## 625

fatboyslim7 said:


> Domagam się zmiany moderatora bo obecny nie stosuje obiektywnych przesłanek usunięcia postów. Rzuca hasłami "offtop" i "polityczny trolling" jak mu się podoba. W ten sposób można usunąć właściwe każdą wypowiedz.


To teraz przeczytaj kto i co Ci odpisał najpierw.


----------



## fatboyslim7

625 said:


> To teraz przeczytaj kto i co Ci odpisał najpierw.


I co z tego? Co zrobiłeś w moje sprawie przez tydzień ? Nawet na moje pytania nie odpowiedziałeś. W dalszym ciągu nie wiem jaki był oficjalny powód usunięcia moich wypowiedzi. Poruszyłem ważny problem na tym forum i ciągle nic.


----------



## 625

fatboyslim7 said:


> I co z tego? Co zrobiłeś w moje sprawie przez tydzień ? Nawet na moje pytania nie odpowiedziałeś. W dalszym ciągu nie wiem jaki był oficjalny powód usunięcia moich wypowiedzi. Poruszyłem ważny problem na tym forum i ciągle nic.


Mam prośbę, zamiast się powtarzać przeczytaj i zrozum moją pierwszą odpowiedź.


----------



## PiotrG

Czy polityczne awatary dostały hapemus papam?








90kifot







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 625

PiotrG said:


> Czy polityczne awatary dostały hapemus papam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90kifot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Już skasowany. Ostrzeżenie dla @90kifot za kolejny taki.


----------



## Kemo

fatboyslim7 said:


> W ten sposób można usunąć właściwe każdą wypowiedz.


...patrz punkt 19. regulaminu FPW


----------



## Grvl

@625 
To chyba odpowiedź na kliknięcie przeze mnie reakcji "haha" na post kolegi w dyskusji na poprzedniej stronie księgi


----------



## ps-man

Grvl said:


> @625
> To chyba odpowiedź na kliknięcie przeze mnie reakcji "haha" na post kolegi w dyskusji na poprzedniej stronie księgi
> 
> View attachment 3724741


Za to i za gównoburzę w księdze ban do końca września.


----------



## Pizzojad

Z czystej ciekawości chciałbym zapytać, który admin wywalił moje dwa posty w wątku o wojnie na Ukrainie - jakąś godzinę temu?


----------



## noclab

OT i niepotrzebna pyskówka od postu #11346








[Białystok] Mieszkaniówka w budowie


Oczywiście wklejając zdjęcia z szynobusu, czyli bliskość linii kolejowej i "dworca" fabrycznego nie sugerowałem, że jest to jeden z czynników które przyczyniają się, że ten kompleks mieszkaniowy jest bardziej gettowy. Dla mnie to zaleta, być może następcy Truskolaskiego na stolcu prezydenckim...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ps-man

Pizzojad said:


> Z czystej ciekawości chciałbym zapytać, który admin wywalił moje dwa posty w wątku o wojnie na Ukrainie - jakąś godzinę temu?


Wraz z ponad 30 innymi postami nie na temat, nic nie wnoszącymi do tematu, stanowiącymi odpowiedzi na tego typu posty itd.


----------



## Pizzojad

^^
A czy ja wnoszę jakieś pretensje? Tak jak napisałem, pytałem z czystej ciekawości.
Chociaż, skoro już o tym wspomniałeś, pewną ciekawostką jest fakt, że jeden z moich skasowanych postów był bezpośrednim komentarzem do posta który pozostał w wątku. 

PS.
Nadal nie wnoszę żadnej skargi, zaspokoiłem swoją ciekawość i tyle. A uwaga na marginesie, jest tylko uwagą na marginesie.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czy zdjęcia polityków w awatarach to są dozwolone?








jjarecki







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Esitor

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/rosja-eurazja-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-rosyjskie.1662746/


Może warto usunąć "Eurazja" z tytułu wątku? Do niedawna nazywano tak projekt imperialny, który - zgodnie z treścią pierwszego posta - miał połączyć ZBiR i Kazachstan. Po pierwsze, z tym Kazachstanem to już raczej nieaktualne, a po drugie zarówno Kazachstan, jak i Białoruś, mają swoje wątki. Mamy więc okazję jako _forum budowlane_ wysłać symbolicznie moskwocentryczny eurazjatyzm na śmietnik historii. 

Przy okazji, trochę geograficznie mi się nie zgadza, że "stany" z Azji Środkowej są wrzucone do jednego wątku z ASEAN-em (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...i-indiami-japonią-i-bliskim-wschodem.1942573/), ale to już nie aż tak istotne.


----------



## Pogodynek

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...ologii-płci-odkopywanie-brig.274310/page-2157 - od jakiegoś czasu zrobił się tam vondeq wykopowo-incelowo-przegrywowy, proszę o reakcję


----------



## juniorpublic

Wątek [Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 (drastyczne oznaczamy!) [visa ban = ban]


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-oznaczamy-visa-ban-ban.2372312/page-203



Co najmniej kilka postów na ten temat, w dodatku z nieprawdziwymi informacjami.


----------



## 625

juniorpublic said:


> Wątek [Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 (drastyczne oznaczamy!) [visa ban = ban]
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-oznaczamy-visa-ban-ban.2372312/page-203
> 
> 
> 
> Co najmniej kilka postów na ten temat, w dodatku z nieprawdziwymi informacjami.


To co zgłosiłeś zamyka temat, a dodatkowo ma to sens. Zostawię i mamy już sprawę zamkniętą.


----------



## juniorpublic

Ale UE wcale nie wprowadziła bana na wizy na Rosjan.
*



PRAGUE (AP) — European Union countries agreed Wednesday to make it harder for Russian citizens to enter the 27-nation bloc, but they failed to find a consensus on imposing an outright tourist ban in response to Russia’s war on Ukraine.

Click to expand...










EU to tighten travel rules for Russians, but no visa ban


PRAGUE (AP) — European Union countries agreed Wednesday to make it harder for Russian citizens to enter the 27-nation bloc, but they failed to find a consensus on imposing an outright tourist ban in response to Russia’s war on Ukraine .




apnews.com




*


----------



## 625

juniorpublic said:


> Ale UE wcale nie wprowadziła bana na wizy na Rosjan.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU to tighten travel rules for Russians, but no visa ban
> 
> 
> PRAGUE (AP) — European Union countries agreed Wednesday to make it harder for Russian citizens to enter the 27-nation bloc, but they failed to find a consensus on imposing an outright tourist ban in response to Russia’s war on Ukraine .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Poczyściłem poza linkami z konkretną info, jak tą co tu wrzuciłeś. Dzięki!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

How it's started


mstnkwcz said:


> Legenda głosi, że kiedy Polska znajdzie się w niebezpieczeństwie Lechu zejdzie z cokołu, przejdzie po dywanie i wstąpi na schody





varsovie said:


> Plac PiSowskiej ideologii, proponuję taką nazwę. A odbudowany "Pałac" z flagą na górze. Ściema, byleby gdzieś na lewo kasę wypychać.


How it's going:


urban_fly said:


> Legenda głosi, że sędziowie zaczęli uznawać "reprywatyzację" za nielegalną i ludzie zaczynają domagać się by Hania i Rafau poszli do więzienia.
> Wcześniej jednak Polacy na tym czerwonym dywanie będą mogli sami wymierzyć sprawiedliwość.





urban_fly said:


> A ja Plac Pełowskich Przekrętów. Myślę, że to lepsza nazwa.


Poza polityką to chyba jakaś nagroda specjalna za rzucanie bezpodstawnymi oskarżeniami dla pana wyżej?


----------



## urban_fly

Zgłaszałem wczoraj jako "Report". Zero reakcji. Dotknij "świętą" peło i już księga skarg. 
W cywilizowanym świecie to ma swoją nazwę.


----------



## 625

urban_fly said:


> Zgłaszałem wczoraj jako "Report". Zero reakcji. Dotknij "świętą" peło i już księga skarg.
> W cywilizowanym świecie to ma swoją nazwę.


Masz zakaz pisania w księdze skarg? Kto Ci go wydał? Bo widzę, że jednak Ci się udało napisać tu skargę!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

625 said:


> Masz zakaz pisania w księdze skarg? Kto Ci go wydał? Bo widzę, że jednak Ci się udało napisać tu skargę!


Tym niemniej mógłbyś tam posprzątać bo rak się rozrasta...



Lucinho said:


> Propaganda była za SLD i PO jak 3 stacje nadawały to samo, w tym dwie założone przez TW i przyklepnięte przez ówczesną KRRiT. Teraz to jest przynajmniej namiastka pluralizmu.
> 
> Ciekawe, że nie dawno jak napisałem w innym wątku post o zajumaniu przez PO 2 z 5 sędziów TK, to post wyleciał po 5 minutach w odchłań "wolności słowa", a tu można sobie pisać bzdety o pissssowskim placu i nic.


----------



## mstnkwcz

Smutne, że nawet żartu o przynajmniej _dyskusyjnym_ zagospodarowaniu przestrzeni nie można napisać bez odpowiedzi o "aazapełoo". Co to takiego siedzi w człowieku, że na żart o pomnikach musi odpowiadać fantazjami o wsadzaniu opozycji do więzienia i samosądach?

To tak na boku, poza tym to coś trzeba zrobić z tym wątkiem o Saskim, albo podzielić na 2 wzorem CPK - Hydepark i Merytoryczny, albo ustawić specjalny nadzór z banami za politykę, bo dosłownie każda dyskusja tam zjeżdża na polityczne wojenki.


----------



## Konrad.

Bardzo bym prosił o przeniesienie postów nie na temat do właściwego tematu z wątku o informacjach konkretnych na temat wojny w Ukrainie. Zacytuję mój apel z tamtego wątku, postarałem się poraportowac odpowiednie posty:


Konrad. said:


> CZY ROZUMIECIE SENS TEGO TEMATU?
> 
> MAJĄ TUTAJ BYĆ TYLKO *KONKRETNE* *INFORMACJE* FRONTOWE. *BEZ KOMENTARZY. *
> 
> Jeśli w twoim poscie znajdują się takie sformułowania jak:
> 
> myślę, że
> uważam, że
> według mnie
> podobno
> zapewne, być może
> 
> To post jest twoim domysłem, a nie konkretem i nie ma prawa tutaj być. Mamy drugi temat do tego.
> 
> Nawet jeśli masz rację i chcesz nawiązać do informacji z tego wątku. Wtedy wystarczy dać "cytat" skopiować zawartość i odpisać na cytat we właściwym temacie.
> 
> Wchodzę do tego tematu, żeby zobaczyć gdzie mamy potwierdzone działania na wojnie, a nie by czytac według ekspertów, co dany ruch oznacza, gdzie nastąpi kolejny itp. To też wielu ciekawi - ale mamy do tego specjalny wątek!
> Post z cyklu szczyt bezczelności. Naprawdę sodówa uderzyła niektórym, że łamią świadomie podstawowe zasady forum...


Są osoby, które z racji większej wiedzy militarnej mają prawo pisać w tym wątku co chcą i jak chcą. Nawet jak pomylą się sto razy...


----------



## notdot

625 said:


> Masz zakaz pisania w księdze skarg? Kto Ci go wydał? Bo widzę, że jednak Ci się udało napisać tu skargę!


to po co jest to "raportowanie" postów skoro i tak trzeba pisać w księdze?
sam też to zauważyłem, że raportowane posty wiszą beż reakcji


----------



## 625

Konrad. said:


> Są osoby, które z racji większej wiedzy militarnej mają prawo pisać w tym wątku co chcą i jak chcą. Nawet jak pomylą się sto razy...


Sam sobie wyjaśniłeś. Jak ktoś ma wiedzę, to ma prawo się nią dzielić.


----------



## okruszek11

bloniaq_s8 said:


> @[beton] kupił sobie chałupę z kuchnią 50m2


Biedny człowiek. Nie będzie miał ani jednego pokoju, a nawet łazienki? Spać w kuchni, straszne 😉


----------



## bloniaq_s8

urban_fly said:


> Przecież w Rzeszowie buduje się więcej wieżowców niż w Krakowie, Kielcach i Lublinie razem wziętych. Brak odrębnego wątku dla Rzeszowa to granda.


7 wątków na pierwszych dwóch stronach działu z czego jeden ma ostatni post ze stycznia… ale nie jestem przeciw


----------



## Tom68relo

okruszek11 said:


> Biedny człowiek. Nie będzie miał ani jednego pokoju, a nawet łazienki? Spać w kuchni, straszne 😉


Spanie w 50qm kuchni nazywa się Loft 😁


----------



## urban_fly

bloniaq_s8 said:


> 7 wątków na pierwszych dwóch stronach działu z czego jeden ma ostatni post ze stycznia… ale nie jestem przeciw


Bo dyskusja o rzeszowskich inwestycjach przeniosła się poza FWP/ssc.com.


----------



## lukas29

625 said:


> Czy ktoś ma coś przeciwko? Jak nie, jutro to zrobię.



Jeśli chodzi o Rzeszów, to tylko ja głównie coś wklejam i przeklejam
niestety odzew na te posty jest mizerny od paru lat 

Jednak nie mam nic przeciwko


----------



## panAeL

625 said:


> Czy ktoś ma coś przeciwko? Jak nie, jutro to zrobię.


Co będzie z tym tematem?


----------



## 625

panAeL said:


> Co będzie z tym tematem?


Gotowe, pozostało poprzenosić tematy, a to trochę zajmie.


----------



## Lucinho

urban_fly said:


> Bo dyskusja o rzeszowskich inwestycjach przeniosła się poza FWP/ssc.com.


Na jakie forum?


----------



## buczo85

I gitara, jakoś wspólnymi siłami rozbujamy ten Rzeszów. Jest o czym dyskutować


----------



## urban_fly

Lucinho said:


> Na jakie forum?





https://inwestycje-rzeszow.pl/


----------



## Maciek Lublin

@625 Skoro ruszamy temat i wyodrębniamy Rzeszów, to porusze jeszcze jedną sprawę, o której już tutaj kiedyś pisałem. Może zmienić też nazwę działu na "Lubelskie, Małopolskie, Świętorzyskie i Podkarpackie". W tej chwili niespójne jest nazewnictwo. Małopolska to kraina do której należy np Radom i tylko część województwa lubelskiego. Podobnie Podkarpacie, które jest krainą leżącą od Austrii, przez Czechy, Słowację, Polskę i Ukrainę aż do Rumuni.Trzymanie się nazw województw jest bardziej spójne i moim zdaiem powinno to dotyczyć wszystkich forów.
P.S.1) Generalnie uważam, że wszystkie miasta wojewódzkie powinny mieć swoje subfora i skoro jedno forum w ciągu roku dostało dwa subfora (Kielce, Rzeszów) to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby ten sam mechannizm zastosować do innych (Opole, Zielona Góra, Gorzów Wlkp). Być może mniejsze zainteresowanie ludzi z tych miast wiąże się właśnie z brakiem "swojego miejsca" na tym forum.
P.S.2) W przypadku Rzeszowa to mam ogromną nadzieję, że ban nałożony kiedyś na pisula, zostanie utrzymany także na jego ewentualne kolejne wcielenia (sposób pisania jest u niego baaaardzo rozpoznawalny). To jest dość prymitywny troll, którego pisania często mają dość także na ich lokalnym forum inwestycyjnym, o którym powyżej wspomniał @urban_fly


----------



## 625

Maciek Lublin said:


> Trzymanie się nazw województw jest bardziej spójne i moim zdaiem powinno to dotyczyć wszystkich forów.


Rzeczywiście, dyskutowaliśmy i Pomorze Środkowe domaga się swojego województwa w ramach działu Zachodniopomorskie, Środkowopomorskie, Pomorskie, itd.


----------



## Lucinho

Maciek Lublin said:


> @625
> P.S.2) W przypadku Rzeszowa to mam ogromną nadzieję, że ban nałożony kiedyś na pisula, zostanie utrzymany także na jego ewentualne kolejne wcielenia (sposób pisania jest u niego baaaardzo rozpoznawalny). To jest dość prymitywny troll, którego pisania często mają dość także na ich lokalnym forum inwestycyjnym, o którym powyżej wspomniał @urban_fly


Nie znam człowieka, ale widząc posty jednego moderatora o "ruchaniu i podglądaniu somsiadów" w wątku dot. rynku nieruchomości, a drugiego moderatora o "czyszczenie wątków przez moderację w sytuacji, w której dyskusja faktycznie zbyt mocno wejdzie w kwestie polityczne" - oczywiście czyszczenie wybiórcze, co pokazała praktyka, bo z "zdupyposty" dalej wiszą - to sądzę, że to forum pod względem moderacji bardziej upaść już nie może.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

625 said:


> Rzeczywiście, dyskutowaliśmy i Pomorze Środkowe domaga się swojego województwa w ramach działu Zachodniopomorskie, Środkowopomorskie, Pomorskie, itd.


Na chwilę obecną oficjalnie w naszym prawie 40 mln kraju mamy 16 województw w tym Zachodniopomorskie i Pomorskie, stąd gdybyśmy na forum trzmali się tego podziału to tematu "Pomorza Środkowego" by nie było. A tak mamy np. "jakieś" Pomorze (bez miast niemieckich czy polskiego Torunia, które od wieków są częścią Pomorza ), "jakieś" Kujawy w którym poczytać można o Pomorskim Toruniu, "jakąś" Małopolskę (bez Radomia) czy Mazowsze (z Radomiem, które jest częścią Małopolski)


----------



## 625

Maciek Lublin said:


> Na chwilę obecną oficjalnie w naszym prawie 40 mln kraju mamy 16 województw w tym Zachodniopomorskie i Pomorskie, stąd gdybyśmy na forum trzmali się tego podziału to tematu "Pomorza Środkowego" by nie było. A tak mamy np. "jakieś" Pomorze (bez miast niemieckich czy polskiego Torunia, które od wieków są częścią Pomorza ), "jakieś" Kujawy w którym poczytać można o Pomorskim Toruniu, "jakąś" Małopolskę (bez Radomia) czy Mazowsze (z Radomiem, które jest częścią Małopolski)


Ta dyskusja już była, forum przyjęło konsensus, nie ma sensu do tego wracać bo tego nie zmienimy.


----------



## -PePe-

Jakiś czas temu "usunąłem się" z ssc, tzn. zrobiłem randomowy mail i hasło i ich nie zapisałem. Czy możliwe jest przywrócenie dostępu do mojego usera -PePe- za pomocą poprzedniego adresu mail, z którego się przez lata logowałem? Wiadomości prywatnej do adm/mod nie wyślę, bo nie odblokowałem tej funkcji (liczba postów, konto premium?).


----------



## 625

-pepe-1 said:


> Jakiś czas temu "usunąłem się" z ssc, tzn. zrobiłem randomowy mail i hasło i ich nie zapisałem. Czy możliwe jest przywrócenie dostępu do mojego usera -PePe- za pomocą poprzedniego adresu mail, z którego się przez lata logowałem? Wiadomości prywatnej do adm/mod nie wyślę, bo nie odblokowałem tej funkcji (liczba postów, konto premium?).











Contact Us







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## lukas29

625 said:


> Gotowe, pozostało poprzenosić tematy, a to trochę zajmie.



Jeszcze został jeden temat do przeniesienia do wątku Olsztyn










[Olsztyn] Nowy Dworzec Główny - Zintegrowane Centrum...


Dzięki za informację. Poczekamy jak to się rozwinie jeśli chodzi o wyrok.




www.skyscrapercity.com














Dodatkowo wnioskuję o zmianę nazwy tematu


*[Powiat wałbrzyski] Inwestycje *

na

*[Wałbrzych i Powiat wałbrzyski] Inwestycje *










[Wałbrzych i powiat wałbrzyski] Inwestycje


^^Dobrze, że postawili na nawiązanie nowymi budynkami do dotychczasowej zabudowy :)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Redzio

Jako że user ma wyłączoną możliwość DM to zwracam się oficjalnie w tym wątku do *anubis1234 *

Proszę nie wywołuj bojówek między miastowych w tym wątku. Sam krytykujesz co chwilę amsterdam za panoramę po czym "odpalasz się" jeśli ktokolwiek napisze coś złego o warszawie. Robiąc taką burzę w wątku jedyne do czego doprowadzasz to do osłabienia wizerunku miasta. Nie jest to też dobry wątek o walkę na lepsze chodniki w centrum zwłaszcza że piszesz to w kontekście rywalizacji z Amsterdamem. Stop it. 

Najlepsza robota jaką można robić to wklejanie tam najładniejszych zdjęć panoram jakie znajdziemy, do tego służy ten wątek.


----------



## uqad

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/czas-na-%C5%9Bmiech.521993/page-8339












Może już czas na zarchiwizowanie wątku i otwarcie nowego? Wygląda jakby stary miał się zaraz rozsypać


----------



## Częwet

Dość tego. Za takie chamskie odzywki @nessah powinien dostać bana w mazowieckim wątku o infrastrukturze kolejowej:



nessah said:


> Tam to nie trzeba elektryfikacji tylko odbudowy tama brodzka - iława. Pekap wiedzial co w pierwszej kolejnosci rozbierac zeby calosciowo udupic region.





nessah said:


> NIe, jeszcze bedzie nadwislanka z modlina do plocka i cmk poloc. Jak sobie narysujesz palcem na mapie.


----------



## Milamber

Mogę prosić o wywalenie z wątku statystycznego? Kolega od Covidowych wysrywów się uaktywnił. 



k% said:


> niemozliwe, przeciez taki grozny wirusik





k% said:


> tylko lockdown nas uchroni od slonca


----------



## Exelcior

@Częwet Słowa ostre ale prawdziwe...
Wygaszanie popytu opisali Trammer i Gitkiewicz, odsyłam do ich pozycji...


----------



## Częwet

Exelcior said:


> @Częwet Słowa ostre ale prawdziwe...
> Wygaszanie popytu opisali Trammer i Gitkiewicz, odsyłam do ich pozycji...


Nawiązujesz do autorów, którzy opisywali wykluczenie komunikacyjne na kolei. Wiesz, ja w chwili pisania komentarza nie miałem nic z tego na myśli, ale nie spodobało mi się to oderwanie od rzeczywistości jakie ten użytkownik zaprezentował, szczególnie w tym drugim komentarzu przy którym niegrzecznie do mnie odpisał. Szanuję porządne opinie, a nie babole wyrwane z kontekstu.



Milamber said:


> Mogę prosić o wywalenie z wątku statystycznego? Kolega od Covidowych wysrywów się uaktywnił.


Ktoś tu na prawdę nieźle się bawił. Przyznam, że ten komentarz ze słońcem wyszedł mu genialnie jak na trolla przystało.


----------



## 625

Częwet said:


> Nawiązujesz do autorów, którzy opisywali wykluczenie komunikacyjne na kolei. Wiesz, ja w chwili pisania komentarza nie miałem nic z tego na myśli, ale nie spodobało mi się to oderwanie od rzeczywistości jakie ten użytkownik zaprezentował, szczególnie w tym drugim komentarzu przy którym niegrzecznie do mnie odpisał. Szanuję porządne opinie, a nie babole wyrwane z kontekstu.
> 
> 
> 
> Ktoś tu na prawdę nieźle się bawił. Przyznam, że ten komentarz ze słońcem wyszedł mu genialnie jak na trolla przystało.


Czyli sprawy zamknięte.


----------



## Konrad.

Wrzuciłem tego posta do wątku frontowego:



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-oznaczamy-inne-tematy-ban-na-w%C4%85tek.2372312/page-503#post-180416309



Jest to najważniejsza informacja frontowa od tygodni, albo miesięcy. Oto człowiek, który rozpoczął wojnę i może ja w sekundę zakończyć, oficjalnie poinformował o rozpoczęciu "rekrutacji" dodatkowych kilkuset tysięcy żołnierzy I *wysłaniu ich na front*.

Informuje również w tym wystąpieniu, że polecił sztabom przestawić gospodarkę na przyspieszenie w produkcji broni i amunicji.

De facto wypowiedział oficjalnie wojnę Ukrainie.

===

Post został uznany za OT, usunięty, a ja dostałem ostrzeżenie że dostanę bana jeśli takie "OT" się powtórzy...

Poważnie?


----------



## noclab

Pyskówka:

od #11767








[Białystok] Inwestycje


Tak sobie jeszcze myślę - spalarnia należy do miasta, MPEC (teraz to chyba Enea) nie, więc może serio będzie taniej? :unsure: Ktoś wyjaśni? Próbowałem się ostatnio wgryźć w ceny ciepła. Ogólnie cena zamówionej mocy cieplnej oraz samego ciepła jest zbliżona pomiędzy EC Białystok a ZUOK...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Han Solo

Konrad. said:


> Wrzuciłem tego posta do wątku frontowego:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-oznaczamy-inne-tematy-ban-na-w%C4%85tek.2372312/page-503#post-180416309
> 
> 
> 
> Jest to najważniejsza informacja frontowa od tygodni, albo miesięcy. Oto człowiek, który rozpoczął wojnę i może ja w sekundę zakończyć, oficjalnie poinformował o rozpoczęciu "rekrutacji" dodatkowych kilkuset tysięcy żołnierzy I *wysłaniu ich front*.
> 
> Informuje również w tym wystąpieniu, że polecił sztabom przestawić gospodarkę na przyspieszenie w produkcji broni i amunicji.
> 
> De facto wypowiedział oficjalnie wojnę Ukrainie.
> 
> ===
> 
> Post został uznany za OT, usunięty, a ja dostałem ostrzeżenie że dostanę bana.
> 
> Poważnie?


Poważnie. Ciesz się, bo moderator mógł zabić.

Ja dostałem briga na 20 dni za informację o niepokojacej ilości materiałów z ofensywy pod Charkowem. 

Bez żadnego ostrzeżenia. Kiedy zwróciłem uwagę w wątku o brigach i banach, wnosząc o przemyślenie sprawy, zostałem nazwany (pośrednio) spamerem. Dzień później miała miejsce pyskówka ad personam - dostali OSTRZEŻENIA 😂

Tydzień temu 625 groził brigiem userom dyskutujacym w głównym wątku o czołgach używanych na Ukrainie. Czaisz? 🙄 Te wszystkie śmieszne dopiski w tytule wątku (no fly zone= brig, czołgi = brig) itp.


Moderacja zachowuje się skandalicznie i to od dłuższego czasu. Zamiast MODEROWAĆ dyskusje uważa się za uprawnioną do decydowania co kto może napisać. 
Co ja ci mogę powiedzieć. Smutno, że tak jest. Długo jestem związany z forum i myślę że zmiana modów dobrze by zrobiła.


----------



## deymos666

No niestety, ja dostałem 3 dni briga za wspomnienie o tym, że militarysta się pomylił za post "nie na temat", od tamtego czasu w wątku głównym jest tego typu wrzutka średnio raz dziennie i nic nikogo z tego tytułu nie spotyka. 

Zaznaczam, że nie mam prywatnie nic do żadnego z moderatorów i lubię poczytać ich posty jako userów, z wielu mogę się dowiedzieć fajnych rzeczy albo pośmiać. 

Ale bez złośliwości, *sama moderacja stoi na polskim SSC na bardzo niskim poziomie*. Bardzo. Jest jeden wyjątek we Wrocławiu, chyba najmłodszy stażem. Czego imo brakuje i co w ramach rzeczowego feedbacku mogliby rozważyć? 

1. Więcej obiektywizmu i bezstronności - kiedyś w dawnych czasach gdy netykieta funkcjonowała to był żelazny warunek. Moderatorem nie mógł być ktoś, kto nie umiał się wznieść ponad swoje sympatię, animozje i personalne konflikty. Obecnie nierówne traktowanie użytkowników według ww. jest na porządku dziennym, dlatego właśnie bany dostają głównie osoby których poglądy nie odpowiadają danemu moderatorowi

2. Stosowanie personalnych ostrzeżeń w formie komentarzy - zamiast zawieszać uprawnienia do pisania postów bez ostrzeżenia wynaleziono na forach... No właśnie ostrzeżenia. Czasem (rzadko) są one stosowane, bardzo wybiórczo. Tymczasem moderatorzy mogą używać żółtego textboxa tak żeby każdy dostrzega uwagę do danego posta. Jeśli ktoś nie słucha, sam jest sobie winien. Powinna istnieć jasna gradacja sankcji, gdzie ban jest ostatnim punktem, a nie pierwszym. 

Łączy się to z punktem 1. - użytkownikowi ciężko jest czasem zorientować się, że robi coś niedozwolonego, skoro czyta posty w tym samym duchu i nikt nic z nimi nie robi

3. Decyzje warto uzasadnić, żeby użytkownik wiedział dokładnie, co konkretnie zrobił złego, żeby była szansa na resocjalizację. Jeżeli przestrzega się punktów 1 i 2, nie powinno być z tym problemów. Ponieważ nie ma to miejsca, powody są jednowyrazowe, często naciągane. Pisałem o tym w wątku wrocławskim - niestety, większość moderatorów używających określenia "trolling" zwyczajnie nie wie, co ono znaczy. Albo z premedytacją używa niewłaściwego określenia, ale tu z sympatii nie napiszę z czym się to kojarzy bo jestem pewien, że mają jednak dobre intencje

4. Powtarzalność - brakuje wam, moderatorom, jakiegoś jednolitego flow, procesu, wzorca postępowania. To może być prosty wzorzec - np. najpierw upomnienie w formie posta - > ostrzeżenie umieszczone w poście użytkownika - > brig - > ban. Do tego jasne, określone powody - może w tym wątku podwieszone, wraz z przykładami? 

Ważne, żeby jakie te zasady nie były, były klarowne i jednolite dla wszystkich. 

Dziękuję za uwagę i bez urazy.


----------



## gmaa

Konrad. said:


> Wrzuciłem tego posta do wątku frontowego:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-oznaczamy-inne-tematy-ban-na-w%C4%85tek.2372312/page-503#post-180416309
> 
> 
> 
> Jest to najważniejsza informacja frontowa od tygodni, albo miesięcy. Oto człowiek, który rozpoczął wojnę i może ja w sekundę zakończyć, oficjalnie poinformował o rozpoczęciu "rekrutacji" dodatkowych kilkuset tysięcy żołnierzy I *wysłaniu ich front*.
> 
> Informuje również w tym wystąpieniu, że polecił sztabom przestawić gospodarkę na przyspieszenie w produkcji broni i amunicji.
> 
> De facto wypowiedział oficjalnie wojnę Ukrainie.
> 
> ===
> 
> Post został uznany za OT, usunięty, a ja dostałem ostrzeżenie że dostanę bana.
> 
> Poważnie?


Poprosiłeś o wypowiedzenie się w wątku ukraińskim, więc się wypowiadam.

Ja akurat się z tą konkretną decyzją zgadzam (usunięcie postu, co do warna się nie wypowiadam). Jak dla mnie informacje z frontu, to informacje *bezpośrednio* dotyczące zdarzeń na froncie. Czyli HIMARS-owanie, inne wybuchy, odbicie kolejnych miejscowości itp. I to takie potwierdzone materiałem audiowizualnym, a nie Twittem War Monitor 3. W myśl kryterium, które podałeś a propos orędzia Putina, można by tam potencjalnie wszystko wrzucić, bo wszystko w mniejszym lub większym sensie może ostatecznie wpłynąć na sytuacją na froncie. Taka ostra selekcja materiału ułatwia śledzenie realnego przebiegu wojny, zwłaszcza w okresach, gdy w głównym wątku występuje przyrost 20 stron na dzień.

No ale to moja opinia, wiem, że zdania w tej kwestii są podzielone. Może ew. jakaś ankieta na temat zasad wątku frontowego rozwiązałaby sprawę (choć to decyzja modów).


----------



## juniorpublic

Informacja o zawieszeniu flagi, w miejscu, które Ukraińcy odbili jakieś 2 tygodnie wcześniej, została uznana jako "sytuacja na froncie"


----------



## Han Solo

Zasady w wątku frontowym to jedno, a jakie zasady w wątku ogólnym?

Jaka zasada netykiety pozwala modowi pisać do innych userów, że jak porusza jakiś temat to wylatują?

Temat związany z wątkiem, wyrażony kulturalnie, tylko akurat niepodobajacy się modowi. Jaka atmosferę to wprowadza.


----------



## ps-man

deymos666 said:


> No niestety, ja dostałem 3 dni briga za wspomnienie o tym, że militarysta się pomylił za post "nie na temat", *od tamtego czasu w wątku głównym jest tego typu wrzutka średnio raz dziennie i nic nikogo z tego tytułu nie spotyka.*


A zgłaszasz to? Od początku miesiąca wątek zapierdziela jak szalony i na pewno są fazy dnia "bez pokrycia" przez moderację, a później, po kilkunastu-kilkudziesięciu stronach, już się do tego nie wraca, chyba że jest zgłoszenie.


----------



## 625

Konrad. said:


> Wrzuciłem tego posta do wątku frontowego:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-oznaczamy-inne-tematy-ban-na-w%C4%85tek.2372312/page-503#post-180416309


Po pierwsze ewidentnie chciałeś tam zaistnieć cudzym kosztem. Poprosiłeś w wątku ogólnym, aby ktoś Ci przygotował tłumaczenie, które Ty przekleisz. Nikt z bywalców wątku frontowego nie wrzucił tej przemowy, bo wiedzą że wypowiedzi putina nie mają bezpośredniego przełożenia na tę sytuację teraz. Od kremlinologii jest drugi wątek. A Ty co najgorsze chciałeś świadomie dublować dyskusję na dwa wątki. To jest typowy trolling.


----------



## deymos666

ps-man said:


> A zgłaszasz to? Od początku miesiąca wątek zapierdziela jak szalony i na pewno są fazy dnia "bez pokrycia" przez moderację, a później, po kilkunastu-kilkudziesięciu stronach, już się do tego nie wraca, chyba że jest zgłoszenie.


Zgłaszałem od lutego kilkakrotnie posty (wcześniej w wątkach wrocławskich również), które w moim odczuciu były identycznymi jak te, za które ja dostawałem brigi czy warny, bez żadnego efektu. Tym razem więc poniechalem, zwłaszcza że widziałem wasze reakcje pod tymi postami więc założyłem, że są ok w waszym odczuciu

Przepraszam, bo naprawdę nic do was nie mam i wiem, że wielu z was się stara, ale to nie wynika z obiektywnych przyczyn tylko właśnie z tego braku obiektywności i humorów - jednego dnia ktoś napisze o czołgach w wątku o wojnie i jest nie ok, posty lecą bo tak, innego dnia możesz poczytać ciekawe dywagacje na temat radzieckiego sprzętu.


----------



## Stolpermann

Skasowano mi posta z ostrzeżeniem. Ok. Ale skąd mam wiedzieć, o który post chodzi? Napisałem ich wiele.


----------



## 625

Stolpermann said:


> Skasowano mi posta z ostrzeżeniem. Ok. Ale skąd mam wiedzieć, o który post chodzi? Napisałem ich wiele.


No właśnie, w kółko piszesz o polskiej polityce poza polskim PHP i nie rozumiesz?


----------



## Stolpermann

Dzięki za wyjaśnienie, ale mi chodziło o to, czy można gdzieś podejrzeć który post został skasowany?


----------



## Konrad.

Moja naiwność mnie zadziwia. Myślałem, że dostanę info w stylu "sorry, w tym temacie tylko info bezpośrednio z frontu", bądź nawet "może rzeczywiście niepotrzebnie post poleciał", dostałem jednak swoją psychoanalizę plus obelgę w postaci "trollowania" (wszak tylko spamerzy na forach są gorsi) od samego administratora forum...



625 said:


> Po pierwsze ewidentnie chciałeś tam zaistnieć cudzym kosztem. Poprosiłeś w wątku ogólnym, aby ktoś Ci przygotował tłumaczenie, które Ty przekleisz.


Nie chciałem zaistniec, bo nie mogę - jestem postacia anonimowa, a lajki w necie nie kręcą.

Chcialem jedynie przekazac to info w temacie, który dużo wolniej leci, bo nadrobienie tamtego tematu dla kogoś kto był dwa dni poza forum jest ciężkie i taki post mógł się zgubić.

Przecież zacytowałem jego post, a nie próbowałem wrzucić jako swój...


> Nikt z bywalców wątku frontowego nie wrzucił tej przemowy, bo wiedzą że wypowiedzi putina nie mają bezpośredniego przełożenia na tę sytuację teraz.


Ktoś wrzucił - ja. Bo uznałem, że na to przełożenie na front - pierwsze powołania już są na jutro rano. Osoby które zasadnicza służbę odbyły nie dawno, mogą jeszcze w tym miesiącu trafić na front.



> Od kremlinologii jest drugi wątek. A Ty co najgorsze chciałeś świadomie dublować dyskusję na dwa wątki.


Niczego takiego nie chciałem robić - w tym temacie dyskusja jest przecież i tak zabroniona.

Nie skojarzyłem nawet, że tak ważną wiadomość można wrzucić do wątku tylko o Rosji.

Czy nie można było po prostu (jeśli już tak bardzo kumus ten post przeszkadzał), napisac zamiast "reason: offtop - ostrzeżenie " , napisać "reason: wypowiedzi putina w wątku rosyjskim"?



> To jest typowy trolling.


 

Dla mnie trollingiem jest zgadywanie intencji innej osoby na podstawie jednego zdania. Ale co tam, jestem zwykłym forumowiczem..

EOT i przepraszam za trolling. Już nie będę pisał w tamtym temacie, ewidentnie nie jestem godzien tam przebywać.

PS: jakbym miał dostać bana (bo w sumie wyżej trochę bronie trollingu) to proszę tylko na pisanie, bo SC stało się najlepszym źródłem informacji o wojnie (stąd też mój post...).


----------



## Lombat

Proszę o usunięcie tej pyskówki z polityką w tle


redoxygene said:


> Bo mieli jeszcze niedawno np. takie zdanie:
> 
> 
> i wyliczali tak:





mayers said:


> Widać ze masz zero pojecia o energetyce i posługujesz się schematem polityków partii rządzącej. Tylko dlacze mnie to nie dziwi?





redoxygene said:


> Kolega jak zwykle - albo nie potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem, albo wyciąga nieistniejące wnioski, albo manipuluje i odwraca kota ogonem wzorem partii rządzącej dokładnie tak jak teraz - najpierw sam się odnosi do minionej już sytuacji i kosztów, twierdząc, że coś się nie opłaca i choć zwracana była na to uwaga, czego kolega nie był w stanie przyjąć do wiadomości, to parę miesięcy później, twierdzi coś o niezdążeniu i lamentować nad LPG.
> Po tym wszystkim, również w stylu partii rządzącej i jak zwykle )bo robi to w innych wątkach w tym samym stylu), jedyne co ma do powiedzenia, to jakieś ataki personalne w takim właśnie stylu. Tylko dlaczego to nie dziwi?





mayers said:


> Już? Piszesz żeby pisać nie odnosząc się merytorycznie. Zreszta jak zwykle. Skoro cytujesz to Opisz zatem Bilans pompy ciepła, zrób porównanie z innymi źródłami, nie zapomnij o amortyzacji no i o kosztach samego nośnika. Trudne? To nie zawracaj głowy.
> 
> 
> Nie da się ukryć nieudacznictwa rządzących. Wpędzili obywateli w ubóstwo energetyczne.
> 
> Przypominam ze embargo na węgiel UE wprowadziła w sierpniu a Pinokio w kwietniu. Gdyby nie p.Naimski to dyletanci wpisaliby tez LPG. (Do grudnia) Zdążył chłop tylko otworzyć połączenie ze Słowacja bo bez tego nawet nie moglibyśmy ściągać gazu z Węgier.
> Niestety na zimę mamy błoto z Indonezji za 20mld, pusta rure BalticPipe wpięta prostopadle w Europipe, nierozbudowany gazoport i projekt pływającego terminala...
> Tak wiem wszystko przez Putina i Tuska.





redoxygene said:


> Przez Putina i Kaczyńskiego, proszę kolegi 😂 Tylko tak właśnie można podsumować Twoje posty z eksperckimi wyliczeniami i niereagowanie na ryzyko "bo się nie opłaca". Coś jak Petru z kredytami frankowymi. No i jeszcze masz czelność pisać.





mayers said:


> Oczywiscie ze mam czelność bo należy obnażać niekompetencje tych polityków.
> Pomijajac fundusze UE, bo to nie ten wątek.
> Nie musisz mnie czytac ani słuchać. Przeanalizuj ich decyzje. Buduja BalticPipe nie ma kontraktu a pinokio wychodzi i krzyczy żeby Norwegowie podzielili się pieniędzmi.
> Bilbordy oskarżające UE o CO2? On myśli ze jego elektorat w lasach mieszka? Co zrobił z tymi pieniędzmi?
> Zwalniaja Naimskiego, który w zasadzie był jedyna osobą która dała podwaliny pod samodzielność energetyczna. Został Kowalczyk....No ręce opadają.
> Nie rozumiesz ze strategiczna gałęzią rzadza dyletanci, nie mający zielonego pojecia?
> EOT





redoxygene said:


> Ale to właśnie o to chodzi! Nagle rozumiesz, że strategiczna gałęzią rządzą dyletanci, nie mający zielonego pojęcia, a wcześniej wyliczałeś wszystko z pominięciem tego faktu i się upierałeś przy swoich wyliczeniach? Tak samo jak fakt, że w Polsce wstrzymano budowę elektrowni jądrowej po PRLu, bo to był symbol ucisku ZSRR i wielkie zagrożenie. No wstrzymano, nowej nie ma i przez dekadę nie będzie, bo rządzili dyletanci i rządzą. To co jest się sypie i na horyzoncie nie bardzo widać logiczne rozwiązanie problemu też dlatego. W takich warunkach się żyje i jedyne co, to trzeba po prostu brać pod uwagę zagrożenia, na co wielokrotnie w różnych dyskusjach zwraca się uwagę - głupiego rządu, który ma gdzieś, głupich samorządów, które same to mają gdzieś, ale i zmiany klimatyczne, możliwości zmian geopolitycznych itp, a to wcześniej w zasadzie w całości ignorowałeś twierdząc swoje.
> Przez to wszystko właśnie nie pisać z pominięciem tego wszystkiego, że "proszę bardzo, ja tu wyliczyłem, jestem specjalistą, tak będzie", kłócić się jeszcze, a potem mówić "abo Kaczyński". Dlatego właśnie powinieneś analizować ich decyzje, ich nieudolność, brać je pod uwagę, a nie najpierw pisać, że "tak ma być" jako koronny kontrargument każdego swojego twierdzenia, a potem, że są głupi i jeszcze, że no ludzie czegoś nie zdążyli, choć większość najczęściej po prostu liczyła tak samo jak i Ty. Mądry specjalista po szkodzie.
> EOT





mayers said:


> A co ja napisałem co jest to nieprawdą? Ze rząd wprowadził kolejny raz swoich obywateli w bagno?Ze zamiast modernizować sieć nakręcił domokrązców z PV i pompami które zużywają tysiące kWh/rok.
> Nawet bez wojny ceny energii wzrosłyby kilkadziesiąt procent. Kto im mydlił oczy rozdając dotacje?
> To nie jest tajemnica poliszynela ze koncerny państwowe ciągnęły wungiel od rusow a kopalnie kwiczaly. Rząd pod płaszczykiem wymogów UE zamykał kopalnie a drugimi drzwiami wpuszczał ruski węgiel do państwowych elektrowni.
> Unia to kazała? Takie bajki to w państwowej tv.
> Nikt nie kazał ograniczać produkcji a zużycie węgla!
> Jest źle i będzie gorzej i to jest wina obecnego rządu.
> EOT





Zielony Rycerz said:


> Mayers, czy każdego posta postanowiłeś kończyć "EOT"? Dość to dziecinne.


----------



## Pizzojad

625 said:


> Nikt poza Tobą nie pisze w wątku ukraińskim o Polsce, czemu jest dedykowany inny wątek


Dość pokrętne stwierdzenie jeśli wziąć pod uwagę, że każde paralela do sytuacji w Polsce jest natychmiast kasowana i "nagradzana" banem na wątek. Może warto byłoby wykazać nieco odwagi cywilnej i napisać "nie tolerujemy pisania o Polsce w tym wątku", zamiast tchórzliwie próbować zasłaniać się jakimś wyimaginowanym vox populi?

A skoro już zabrałem głos, to napiszę też pro domo sua. Otóż, w tym samym wątku pojawił się wpis:


el nino said:


> Pizzojad said:
> 
> 
> 
> A właściwie, to dlaczego niby mielibyśmy nie dyskutować o tym, jakie lekcje płyną dla nas z tej awantury? Potrafisz to jakoś sensownie uzasadnić, nie poprzestając na "nie bo nie"?
> 
> 
> 
> Serio ludzie, ale czemu w tym wątku mielibyśmy rozmawiać o "biednych uciśnionych Rosjanach" oraz o biednym Richtiem, którego bolą "ksenofobiczne i rasistowskie komentarze pod adresem Rosjan" w tym wątku?
> Tak dla przypomnienia z doniesień z Gruzji sprzed 2 dni, to 1/3 Rosjan uciekających przed poborem, miało przyklejone Z na samochodzie. Oh jacy oni biedni, że muszą uciekać. A jak się ich nie wpuszcza, to grożą iż dany kraj będzie następny.
> 
> Skończmy już lepiej to a przejdźmy do meritum.
Click to expand...

W odpowiedzi poprosiłem o ponowne przeczytanie tego co napisałem i zwróciłem uwagę, że ani w moim wpisie ani w uzasadnieniu do bana dla Richiego nie ma słowa o "biednych Rosjanach". No i teraz ciekawostka, ta odpowiedź została skasowana z komentarzem: "Reason: nie ten wątek". W związku z tym mam dwa pytania:
1. A w jakim do krzywej nędzy wątku, miałbym odpowiedzieć na zarzuty, które zostały mi postawione w tym wątku?
2. Cóż to za model dyskusji promuje moderacja, pozostawiając posty stawiające całkiem fałszywe zarzuty i jednocześnie kasując posty które prostują te nieprawdziwe zarzuty?


----------



## Richtie

625 said:


> On pisał o Polsce.


Tak. Bo użytkownik, który odpowiedział na mojego posta napisał o Polsce. Więc ja mu odpowiedziałem. I co ciekawe odpowiedź także dotyczyła Polski (w skrócie - ten drugi użytkownik napisał, że jakby Polska zaatakowała Litwę to Polacy by obalili rząd przy pomocy protestów, a ja zwróciłem uwagę na fakt, że w odpowiednich uwarunkowaniach wcale tak by się wg mnie nie stało).

I najzabawniejsze jest to, że:

1) Ja dostałem bana na wątek, a użytkownik który zaczął offtopa o Polsce nie dostał bana na wątek (no chyba, ze sie mylę - wtedy zwracam honor...).
2) Mój post został usunięty, jako offtop - a post użytkownika, który zaczął pisać o Polsce nie został usunięty (stało się to dopiero z godzinę później, gdy zrobiłem tutaj aferę) razem z moim postem, a z tego co pamiętam to nawet dostał od Ciebie początkowo lajka.

I takie to są standardy. Dwie osoby offtopują i jedna dostaje bana na wątek, a druga lajka - od tej samej osoby.

Czemu tak jest? Nie wiem, ale się domyślam.

Bo osoby, których lubisz mogą sobie pisać co chcą, a ci nielubiani wyłapują bany pod byle pretekstem.


----------



## el nino

Pizzojad said:


> W odpowiedzi poprosiłem o ponowne przeczytanie tego co napisałem i zwróciłem uwagę, że ani w moim wpisie ani w uzasadnieniu do bana dla Richiego nie ma słowa o "biednych Rosjanach". No i teraz ciekawostka, ta odpowiedź została skasowana z komentarzem: "Reason: nie ten wątek". W związku z tym mam dwa pytania:
> 1. A w jakim do krzywej nędzy wątku, miałbym odpowiedzieć na zarzuty, które zostały mi postawione w tym wątku?
> 2. Cóż to za model dyskusji promuje moderacja, pozostawiając posty stawiające całkiem fałszywe zarzuty i jednocześnie kasując posty które prostują te nieprawdziwe zarzuty?


Skoro mnie cytujesz, to może przeczytasz ze zrozumieniem post Richtiego?
O ten: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-materiały-oznaczamy.2372312/post-180521007

W wątku o wojnie na Ukrainie kolega umieścił post, usprawiedliwiający działania społeczeństwa rosyjskiego, pośrednio usprawiedliwiający użycie broni jądrowej przez Putina i zwalający winę na USA oraz UE. Dodatkowo wyzywający uczestników tamtego wątku oraz wszystkich Polaków od ksenofobów i rasistów, gdyż umieściliśmy człowieka popierającego Nawalnego w ośrodku dla uchodźców.

Nie no, idealny wybór wątku oraz sposób przekazania swoich "przemyśleń". Wątek w którym codziennie są pokazywane zbrodnie popełniane przez Rosjan na Ukraińcach do ich usprawiedliwienia. Tylko bić brawo.


----------



## 625

Macie wątek o przyszłości konfliktu i związku z tym Polski. To nie, będziecie tu robić offtopa. Płaczcie dalej, że nikt Was nie rozumie


----------



## Pizzojad

el nino said:


> Skoro mnie cytujesz, to może przeczytasz ze zrozumieniem post Richtiego?


Z tym, że ja nie odnosiłem się bezpośrednio do posta Ritchiego a do uzasadnienia 625, który uzasadnił bana odniesieniem do Polski. Do tez Ritchiego na temat Rosjan nie odnosiłem się wcale, gdyż uważam je za mocno dyskusyjne a polemizowałem z decyzją o banie. Tak więc, przeczytaj jeszcze raz mojego posta i zastanów się, czy twoja polemika ze mną nie jest aby wkładaniem mi w usta czegoś czego nie powiedziałem i obalaniem tez których nie sformułowałem, tylko tyle i aż tyle


----------



## 625

I na tym zakończmy tę dyskusję.


----------



## lietovas

Cześć, sorki z góry jeśli to nie miejsce na takie pytania. Jak aktywować forum ekonomia, polityka, gospodarka na SSC ? Wydawało mi się, że wystarczy 100 postów ? 

Kiedyś miałem dostęp ale mi konto wyparowało więc wiem, że takie istnieje  

Może ktoś pomóc ?


----------



## heartjan

Na subforum “ekonomia , gospodarka . ...klub powyzej 100 postow” sa wpisy forumowiczow z liczba postow np 48 😀, jak to jest mozliwe? byly zadawane pytania, ale nikt odpowiedzial. Ignore the question mode.
Jednoczesnie sa tacy uzytkownicy jak ty, ktorzy przekroczyli magiczna liczbe i dalej maja blokade.
Cos tu pachnie recznym sterowaniem. Napisz info do naszych modow lub ew. do Jana de Canada (Holland origin).🙂


----------



## egregious

Ja popieram ( i jak widać także kilkanaście innych osób) by wprowadzić ban za nuki, ewentualnie z wyjątkowym przyzwoleniem w piątek:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-materia%C5%82y-oznaczamy-spekulacje-o-nord-stream-do-w%C4%85tku-rosyjskiego.2372312/post-180575042


----------



## Pizzojad

^^
Zasadniczo jestem przeciwny ograniczaniu dyskusji w tym wątku, ale czytanie tych samych argumentów po raz n-ty, faktycznie jest nieco nużące.


----------



## Lombat

Składam donos na siebie i na kolegę @naruciakk za to, że w naszych wypowiedziach z góry zakladamy, że nasz interlokutor może nie mieć racji i prosimy o dowody, co Jego zdaniem jest chamskie.


pio11 said:


> Wypowiedzi @naruciakk również są po prostu chamskie bo z góry zakładają, że nie mogę mieć racji i dalej pojawia się proszenie o dowody,


----------



## 99tomcat

Od pewnego czasu- chyba już z 2 tygodnie mam bana na wątek :



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy.2360627/page-6



Faktycznie chyba w dniu bana kilka razy pomyliłem watek o inwazji z wątkiem bez zbędnych komentarzy i coś tam nie intencjonalnie naśmieciłem w temacie(w wolnych chwilach udzielałem się naprzemiennie w obu)

Jeśli jest szansa na resocjalizację, to prosił bym o zdjęcie blokady


----------



## 625

99tomcat said:


> Jeśli jest szansa na resocjalizację, to prosił bym o zdjęcie blokady


Wrzucałeś pełno bzdur, Twoje posty w wątku hydeparkowym dowodzą, że w merytorycznym nie powinieneś pisać.


----------



## Konrad.

Pizzojad said:


> ^^
> Zasadniczo jestem przeciwny ograniczaniu dyskusji w tym wątku, ale czytanie tych samych argumentów po raz n-ty, faktycznie jest nieco nużące.


Może wydzielić dyskusję o nukach do wątku dedykowanego?

Wystarczy ten temat o schronach atomowych:









[Polska] Schrony przeciwatomowe


Wklejałem już do wątku o końcu świata, ale wkleję i tutaj bo pasuje Threads film ukazujący skutki wojny atomowej z 1984. http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-2023790698427111488




www.skyscrapercity.com





Rozszerzyć o "wszystko co chcesz wiedzieć o nukach, ale boisz się zapytać ".

Wszak wiele naprawdę wartościowych informacji ginie w wątku ukraińskim, a rozumiem nowe osoby które zaniepokojone co jakiś czas pytaja o to samo.

Co moderacja na to?


----------



## ps-man

Konrad. said:


> Wszak wiele naprawdę wartościowych informacji ginie w wątku ukraińskim, a rozumiem nowe osoby które zaniepokojone co jakiś czas pytaja o to samo.
> 
> Co moderacja na to?


Jest jeszcze ten wątek, niczego w nim nie trzeba zmieniać:

*[Broń masowego rażenia] Doktryna, organizacja, zagrożenia, technika, odstraszanie*


----------



## Konrad.

To tym bardziej, może jakieś info w odpowiednich wątkach, a tego wyżej podbić? Jest parę osób z dużą wiedzą i trzeba to wykorzystać.


----------



## Pizzojad

Konrad. said:


> Może wydzielić dyskusję o nukach do wątku dedykowanego?


Jak nuży mnie bicie piany o nukach gdzie po raz nie wiem który powtarzane ą te same argumenty , tak nie uważam wydzielania tematów do osobnych wątków za dobre rozwiązanie. Mamy watek merytoryczny/frontowy i mamy wątek ogólny do dyskusji który w sposób naturalny ma tendencję do zbaczania w dygresje, whataboutyzmy itp. Mam wrażenie że admini się mogą nie zgodzić z tym, ale ja uważam, że wydzielanie tematów do innych wątków to wylewanie dziecka z kąpielą.


----------



## ps-man

Pizzojad said:


> Jak nuży mnie bicie piany o nukach gdzie po raz nie wiem który powtarzane ą te same argumenty , tak nie uważam wydzielania tematów do osobnych wątków za dobre rozwiązanie. Mamy watek merytoryczny/frontowy i mamy wątek ogólny do dyskusji który w sposób naturalny ma tendencję do zbaczania w dygresje, whataboutyzmy itp. Mam wrażenie że admini się mogą nie zgodzić z tym, ale ja uważam, że wydzielanie tematów do innych wątków to wylewanie dziecka z kąpielą.


To tylko wskazanie wątków, gdzie można o tym temacie dyskutować, a ja się z Tobą całkowicie zgadzam. Jestem na nie nawet dla atomowych piątków. 
Niestety, w wątku ukraińskim zwykle trafiam na dyskusję o nukach, która rozpoczęła się jakieś 20 stron wcześniej... Już nawet nie chce się tego czyścić.


----------



## heartjan

Ma subforum [Ukraina - rosyjska inwazja etc] zeby pisac *trzeba miec 100+ postow, prawda?*

No to patrz na liczbe postów poniżej:


----------



## SRC_100

Z nieskrywaną ciekawością i zaintrygowaniem dowiem się, za co dostałem _bana_ na tydzień? Rzekomy powód _trolling _jakoś mnie nie przekonuje, ale może zapomniawszy o moich pewnych wydzielinach, posypię głowę popiołem.


----------



## Kemo

Za to



SRC_100 said:


> Po uj qwam ta obwodnica?!?!?!?


Piłeś - nie pisz.


----------



## ptiroat

Czy ktoś może wytłumaczyć @potwo-or opis wątku? Pas wybudowany a on prowadzi te swoje bezsensowne tyrady... Jak nie Łódź to teraz Brazylia 









[Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków [rozbudowa - tylko...


To że będzie cargo na lotnisku nie znaczy że będzie z niego owe cargo latać. Może być nadane a potem ciężarówką na onne lotnisko. Ale po co o tym pisać skoro czytając ten wątek można dojść do wniosku że zaraz zamkną Okęcie bo Radom je zje. No oczywiście, firma wykazuje zainteresowanie cargo na...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## potwo-or

Zaraz po tym jak przestaniecie pisać kłamstwa. Skoro piszecie że nie da się wystartować 737 z pasa 1400 metrów to podaje przyklad że są lotniska gdzie to odbywa się regularnie. A potem płaczecie tutaj.


----------



## ptiroat

potwo-or said:


> Zaraz po tym jak przestaniecie pisać kłamstwa. Skoro piszecie że nie da się wystartować 737 z pasa 1400 metrów to podaje przyklad że są lotniska gdzie to odbywa się regularnie. A potem płaczecie tutaj.


"Przestaniecie"? Jakiś zbiorowy byt na tym forum istnieje? Fajnie jakby moderator jednak coś z Tobą zrobił bo tak nakręcony już jesteś, że tutaj piszesz o jakiś "Wy" a w wątku adpersony typu "chłopczyku". Z mojej strony EOT

Ps. W innym wątku też @potwo-or szaleje z takimi wpisami adpersona (i chyba ma płonna nadzieję,że zniżę się do jego piziomu :









[Radom] Infrastruktura lotnicza


Państwowe "Porty Lotnicze" oraz spółka LOT Crew podpisały list intencyjny w sprawie stworzenia ośrodka LOT Flight Academy (LFA), odpowiedzialnego za prowadzenie działalności szkoleniowej. Nowoczesna baza ma powstać w Radomiu. Przedsiębiorstwo PPL zobowiązało się zapewnić niezbędną infrastrukturę...




www.skyscrapercity.com







potwo-or said:


> Chciałbym coś zrobić z mania prześladowczą kolegi... Niestety nie mam kompetencji żeby pomóc.
> 
> Kiedyś już mi obiecywano że żadnego zwalania za kolejne niepowodzenia nie będzie. Kilka lat temu....


----------



## Grvl

ps-man said:


> To tylko wskazanie wątków, gdzie można o tym temacie dyskutować, a ja się z Tobą całkowicie zgadzam. Jestem na nie nawet dla atomowych piątków.
> Niestety, w wątku ukraińskim zwykle trafiam na dyskusję o nukach, która rozpoczęła się jakieś 20 stron wcześniej... Już nawet nie chce się tego czyścić.


A można chociaż dać dopisek w nazwie tematu, że nuki to w innym wątku? Niektórzy to chyba są jakimiś atomowymi fetyszystami..


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

A może tak śmieszki i głupotki to w jakimś w innym wątku? Bo przejrzałem twoje ostatnie wpisy i specjalnie interesującej treści to tam nie ma. A piszesz od sasa do lasa. Co tam akurat uznasz za warte napisania.
A mój post o tym, że warto jednak na aktualne tematy pisać dostał 50 lików. Twój post o tym żebym się wyniósł dostał dokładnie zero.
Zdaje się, że sporo osób jest jednak zainteresowanych znajdowaniem odpowiedzi na pytanie, które im się nasuwają w związku z wojną na Ukrainie i na które trudno im znaleźć odpowiedź gdzie indziej. Nie chodzi o to, by tam pisać non stop o wojnie nuklearnej, ale nie można zabronić komentować ludziom rzeczywistości o której mówią wojskowi i politycy w telewizji, na twiterze czy w gazetach. Nie można zabronić odpowiadania na wyraźne stawiane pytania.

A jak się komuś innemu nie spodoba pisanie o lotnictwie, albo będzie miał już dosyć zdjęć czołgów tych samych kilku typów, to także trzeba będzie stworzyć nowy wątek? Sytuacja jest jaka jest, o nukach mówi i pisze każdy, kto się tym tematem zajmuje. Wojna ma swoją dynamikę, dotarliśmy do pewnego momentu, pojawiają się na stole nowe typy broni. czasem Himars, czasem ATACMS, czasem MALE, czasem głowica. Jak ktoś zapyta o noktowizory na hełmach żołnierzy SZU to będzie można odpowiedzieć czy nie? Już cię nudzą noktowizory czy jeszcze nie? A irańskie roje? Można odpowiedzieć, czy lepiej wystawić niezorientowanych w temacie na pastwę hochsztaplerów z brukowców? To jest wątek o wojnie na Ukrainie. O WOJNIE.


----------



## 625

RWR mnie przekonuje.


----------



## Exelcior

@625 Obroną potwora jest Airport London City. Pas niewiele większy bo 1508 metrów, trudny teren (doki Tamizy, gęsta zabudowa) a 737 tam lądują...
Okaż łaskę...


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> @625 Obroną potwora jest Airport London City. Pas niewiele większy bo 1508 metrów, trudny teren (doki Tamizy, gęsta zabudowa) a 737 tam lądują...
> Okaż łaskę...


A na ch* w ogóle o tym pisze w wątku, gdzie za taki offtop powinien być brig. I jest.


----------



## Exelcior

ps-man said:


> A na ch* w ogóle o tym pisze w wątku, gdzie za taki offtop powinien być brig. I jest.


To mu skróć albo daj bana na wątek. Potrzebny jest w wątkach łódzkich i kujawsko-pomorskich.


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> To mu skróć albo daj bana na wątek. Potrzebny jest w wątkach łódzkich i kujawsko-pomorskich.


Dostał i bana ogólnego (tydzień), i bana na wątek (na dwa wątki o Radomiu, 3 tydnie). Niczego nie będę skracał.


----------



## forwiser

marek1980 said:


> Jak tak dalej pójdzie, to będzie wstyd wsiąść do Tesli 🤡
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576977000178208768


Czy można prosić o usunięcie posta, który zapewne będzie początkiem gównoburzy a nie ma nic wspólnego z samochodami elektrycznymi?


----------



## marek1980

forwiser said:


> Czy można prosić o usunięcie posta, który zapewne będzie początkiem gównoburzy a nie ma nic wspólnego z samochodami elektrycznymi?


To własnoręcznie usunę, chociaż Musk ma bardzo dużo z elektrykami wspólnego, ale jak widać nie tylko


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Można odpiąć  


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/warszawa-wycieczka-na-varso-tower-03-10-2022-poniedzia%C5%82ek-godz-16-00-oraz-godz-17-15-info-1-post.2375390/page-4#post-180602959


----------



## shadow95

Prośba o włączenie możliwości dodania moderatorów i adminów do listy ignorowanych. Obecnie taka opcja nie wyświetla się.
Edit, da się link zrobić, ale ignorowanie jest nie możliwe:


----------



## 625

shadow95 said:


> Prośba o włączenie możliwości dodania moderatorów i adminów do listy ignorowanych. Obecnie taka opcja nie wyświetla się.
> Edit, da się link zrobić, ale ignorowanie jest nie możliwe:
> View attachment 3932112


Zmień forum.


----------



## MichalJ

Niektórych można. 


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/members/francisco94.929033/


(Jeśli nie są "staff member".)


----------



## deymos666

Nie no, ja sam nie tak dawno krytykowałem (merytorycznie, I hope) działania moderacji polskiego SSC, ale tu dyskusja rozpoczęła się od briga dla Looza. A LooZ to jest bezdyskusyjny kandydat do brigowania, ponieważ 95% jego postów poza wartością merytoryczną zawiera antagonizujące zaczepki, kpiny z innych użytkowników, personalne wycieczki, próby sprowadzania dyskusji do absurdu, a także wytykanie każdemu kto się z nim nie zgadza kompleksów czy co tam. Bez niego w wątku militarnym spokojniej, a chyba o to chodzi.


----------



## Grzadek

heartjan said:


> Ma subforum [Ukraina - rosyjska inwazja etc] zeby pisac *trzeba miec 100+ postow, prawda?*
> 
> No to patrz na liczbe postów poniżej:


Poczułem się wywołany do tablicy bo czasem coś napiszę mimo że nie mam 100 postów.

Idea jest chyba taka, żeby jakieś trolle, no name'y, onuce, generalnie nowo zarejestrowani userzy nie trolowali, nie zakładali tysiąca fake kont i nie robili dodatkowej pracy moderatorom. 

Nie każdy lubi płodzić miliardy postów i komentować najmniejszą pierdołę, więc mam nadzieję że czasami jest na to przymykane oko i posty nie są bezwzględnie wycinane tylko dlatego, że jest za mało postów w podpisie


----------



## heartjan

@Grzadek No, nie znam cie i raczej nie ciebie wywoływałem🙂
Chodziło mi bardziej o to, ze w systemie jest tak, ze jak user nie ma tych 100 postow, to mu nawet na mysl nie przyjdzie, ze sa jakie subfora ukryte.
Po prostu—> mu sie z definicji nie wyswietlaja. 
A przykladowemu Tobie z iloscią postow 78, sie taka opcja wyswietla….
_Cuś _dziwnego sie dzieje systemowo.


----------



## Darhet

625 said:


> @Darhet, napisałeś w wątku o Ukrainie, że Pantery i K9 już płyną. Czego nie rozumiesz?


Ok sorry, kumam,na przyszłość będę o tych rzeczach pisał w wątku militarnym.


----------



## Konrad.

Wszyscy się zgodzimy chyba, że sytuacja w której co parę dni forumowicze z wieloletnim stażem wyłapują bana, bądź ostrzeżenie nie jest do końca normalna..

Z drugiej strony stawiając się w skórę moderatorów, też rozumiem ich zmęczenie przeczesywaniem setek postów, czytaniem 10x tego samego.... Rozpatrywaniem skarg osób, które chcą więcej merytoryki, jak i tych które chcą więcej luzu w moderacji...

Dlatego proponuje abyśmy ustalili wspólnie jakiś zasady, ustalili co będzie OT, a co nie, jakie źródła są wiarygodne, a jakie nie. Konkretnie widziałbym to w ten sposób:

[Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 - sytuacja na froncie (przeczytaj pierwszy post - aktualizowany codziennie):

W pierwszym poście moderator napisałby zbiór zasad na jakich można pisać w tym temacie, oraz listę źródeł które można cytować. Oraz czego pisać nie można, ani kogo nie można cytować wraz z karą za złamanie danego punktu. Czyli np.:

Piszemy o:

konkretnych działaniach zbrojnych, wraz z podaniem zaufanego źródła
nowych dostawach broni i wysposażenia
analizach potencjalnych działań zbrojnych - ale tylko, gdy analizy dokonuje osoba z odpowiednią wiedzą

Nie piszemy o:

sankcjach nakładanych na Rosję
wypowiedziach polskich polityków dotyczących przebiegu wojny (np. 3 dni ban na wątek)
wypowiedziach i groźbach Putina i reszty ruskich polityków i propagandzistów

Zawsze staraj się podawać źródła informacji, te dzielimy na 3 kategorię:

Zaufane - można wrzucać (oficjalne konta, oraz takie jak militaryland, które na oficjalnych się opierają):
(tutaj pełna lista kont, wraz z wyszczegónieniem), typu:

Ministerstwo Obrony Ukrainy, adres strony, nazwa konta twitterowego
Kyiv Independent
militaryland
itd

Konto "plotkarskie i propagandowe", można wrzucać, ale tylko konkrety i uważać na co się wrzuca:

militarysta i inny polscy dziennikarzy i twittery
WarMonitor - z zastrzeżeniem, że lubi przesadza i wyolbrzymiać na korzyść Ukrainy
rybar - z zastrzeżeniem, że uprawia propagandę rosyjską, więc ostrożnie z cytowaniem

Konta fejki - ban na 3 dni za wrzucanie ich info:
- konto UKR_report czy jakoś tak, itd

============================

[Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 (drastyczne materiały oznaczamy!) [przeczytaj pierwszy post, aktualizowany na bieżąco!]

W pierwszym poście moderator napisałby zbiór zasad na jakich można pisać w tym temacieo, oraz czego pisać nie można, ani kogo nie można cytować wraz z karą za złamanie danego punktu. Szczególnie w pierwszym punkcie wyszczególniono by Offtopy, czyli:


Aktualne Offtopy za których poruszanie dostaniesz 3 dni bana na wątek:
czy polska dostarcza dużo, czy mało broni Ukrainie
opinie i fakty o życiu i twórczości militarysty.
skutki użycia bomby atomowej, tu link do właściwych wątków:
żartów, memów i dowcipów, tu link do tematu śmieszkowego, gdzie można się pobawić czarnym humorem:


Co do ostatniego punktu to uważam, że skoro mamy temat "czas na śmiech" to nie ma potrzeby wrzucania memów do tematu ukraińskiego, bo:

dodaje to tylko stron i postów do najbardziej obleganego tematu na forum, czym utrudnia przeglądanie forumowiczom, jak i pracę moderatorom
frustruje innych użytkowników, którzy pisząc o czyms luźnym związanym z wojną dostają bana, a obok ktoś wrzuca zdjęcia Putina ze śmiesznym dopiskiem i to już OT nie jest.

===

Dla mnie wtedy będzie porządek na forum. Jak jakiś temat stanie się meczący dla użytkowników - to będą mogli go tu zgłaszać a moderator wyedytuje posta i dopisze do listy, tak jak teraz o broni z Korei. A piszący w temacie nie będą musieli wertować dziesiątki postów wstecz, aby sprawdzić czy np. za żart o militaryści nie lecą bany.

===

Aha, żeby nie było że dodaje wam znowu roboty, mogę pomóc w redagowaniu jeśli nie macie czasu. Niech się inni forumowicze wypowiedzą, czy to dobry pomysł, czy zawracanie dupy...


----------



## Kemo

Pomysł niby słuszny, ale naiwnością jest sądzić, że ktokolwiek przed napisaniem posta w tych wątkach zajrzy na pierwszą stronę i sprawdzi, czy to co chce napisać się nadaje do tego wątku, czy nie...


----------



## Konrad.

Kemo said:


> Pomysł niby słuszny, ale naiwnością jest sądzić, że ktokolwiek przed napisaniem posta w tych wątkach zajrzy na pierwszą stronę i sprawdzi, czy to co chce napisać się nadaje do tego wątku, czy nie...


No, ale wtedy macie czyste ręce. Dwa: jak ktoś dostanie bana na 3 dni z dopiskiem od moderatora "przeczytaj pierwszy post zanim coś napiszesz, następnym razem będzie 7 dni", to uwierz mi zacznie sprawdzać...


----------



## Han Solo

Sam pomysł regulaminu jest jakimś rozwiązaniem.

Ale jest też coś, czego żaden "regulamin" nie załatwi. Jest rzeczą oczywistą, że brigi i bany dostają głównie ludzie, których nie lubi administracja. Ludzi, których lubi, nie dostają.

Zasadą rzetelnej moderacji jest traktowanie wszystkich równo. To myślę jest całkiem oczywiste. I zadekretować się nie da, jeśli administracja sama z siebie nie czuje, że jest to ważne dla utrzymania dobrej renomy i atmosfery na forum.


----------



## bartek76

Lista źródeł które można cytować? Może Indeks Ksiąg Zakazanych?

Zakaz memów? Połowa doniesień z Ukrainy, zwłaszcza w okresie ciszy informacyjnej, to memy


----------



## seba65536

Jak dla mnie im prostsze zasady tym lepiej. Idealnie byłoby 2 wątki - bez zbędnych komentarzy - moderowany drastycznie i bez ostrzeżenia, i wątek free for all bez moderacji. Ustalanie ścisłych zasad dla luźnego wątku mija się z celem.


----------



## Konrad.

bartek76 said:


> Lista źródeł które można cytować? Może Indeks Ksiąg Zakazanych?


Coś takiego obowiązuje już od dawna w wątku frontowym, sęk w tym, że dowiesz się dopiero po fakcie...

No i co jest złego w informacji, które konta na twiterze to boty wrzucajacę fejki? Albo informacja, że dane konto to ruski troll?


----------



## torunczyk

seba65536 said:


> Jak dla mnie im prostsze zasady tym lepiej. Idealnie byłoby 2 wątki - bez zbędnych komentarzy - moderowany drastycznie i bez ostrzeżenia, i wątek free for all bez moderacji. Ustalanie ścisłych zasad dla luźnego wątku mija się z celem.


Niby sluszne,.ale... watek z wolna amerykanka bedzie bagnem, w ktorym ciezko bedzie znalezx informacje, nie mieszczace sie w watku frontowym. Zostawic jak jest.


----------



## Częwet

Czy któryś z moderatorów mógłby przejrzeć strony 1670 i 1671 wątku Koleje Śląskie. Po wrzuceniu artykułu z Rudzianina z rozmowy z Patrykiem Świrskim wątek przybrał zbyt polityczny charakter i należałoby trochę posprzątać z nic nie wnoszących śmieci.


----------



## Han Solo

*Regulamin wątku ukraińskiego*

Ja mam inną propozycję. Niech modowie i administracja oficjalnie i jednogłośnie uzna zasady:



> 1.
> Informacje związane z wojna w Ukrainie mają prawo być umieszczone w wątku (otwartym) o Ukrainie, niezależnie od tego, czy są interesujące dla administracji oraz niezależnie od tego, czy istnieją wątki zbieżne. Np. dyskusja o użyciu broni atomowej na Ukrainie, specyfikacji broni, sankcje ekonomiczne - to wszystko ma prawo być dyskutowane w wątku o Ukrainie o ile ma wpływ na sytuację w tym kraju (niezależnie od tego, że istnieje wątek militarny, atomowy czy wątku ekonomiczne).
> 
> 2.
> Moderacja zobowiąże się do zaprzestania wlepiana brigów, chyba że użytkownik łamie zasady netykiety. Obraża innych, wrzuca wielokrotnie materiały propagandowe bez odpowiedniego oznaczenia, kłamie itp. lub wrzuca rzeczy kompletnie nie związane z wątkiem (np. bardzo śmieszna dyskusja nt. podpisu militarysty).
> 
> 3.
> Śmieszne rzeczy będą akceptowane, ale userzy którzy masowo wrzucają wyłącznie memy będą upominani.
> 
> 4.
> Moderacja i admin nie będą używać brigów dłuższych niż 3 dni, poza najbardziej rażącymi przykładami łamania netykiety.
> 
> 5.
> WSZYSCY userzy są równi, zakaz hipokryzji w karaniu za coś, za co inni zbierają lajki.



Uważam, powyższe punkty są racjonalne i poprawią atmosferę wokół wątku ogólnego.


----------



## Wilku88

Kemo said:


> Pomysł niby słuszny, ale naiwnością jest sądzić, że ktokolwiek przed napisaniem posta w tych wątkach zajrzy na pierwszą stronę i sprawdzi, czy to co chce napisać się nadaje do tego wątku, czy nie...


Nieznajomość prawa nie zwalnia z przestrzegania i kary w przypadku łamania. Przynajmniej wtedy jest jasna sytuacja za co ban (złamanie takiego, a takiego punktu), co wolno, a czego nie. Jak komuś się nie chce czytać regulaminu, to najwyżej wyłapie karę.


bartek76 said:


> Lista źródeł które można cytować? Może Indeks Ksiąg Zakazanych?


A dlaczego nie, jeśli mamy szereg kont twitterowych, które wśród doświadczonych uczestników mają renomę zmyślających info?



> Zakaz memów? Połowa doniesień z Ukrainy, zwłaszcza w okresie ciszy informacyjnej, to memy


A to jest patologia, do ukrócenia, bo do śmieszkowania są dwa osobne wątki i nie trzeba zaśmiecać merytorycznego. To nie Hyde Park. I tak już jest dobrze obecnie, ale widać niektórym tęskno do powrotu śmietnika.


----------



## el nino

Patologia to jest, jak ktoś wrzuca 4 raz ten samy filmik w tym samym wątku i to 2 raz na tej samej stronie. Albo wrzucanie wiadomości sprzed tygodnia jako nowość, gdzie w danym wątku to jest zazwyczaj 2 dni wcześniej jak Polska prasa napisze o tym artykuł.


----------



## 625

Han Solo said:


> *Regulamin wątku ukraińskiego*
> 
> Ja mam inną propozycję. Niech modowie i administracja oficjalnie i jednogłośnie uzna zasady:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uważam, powyższe punkty są racjonalne i poprawią atmosferę wokół wątku ogólnego.


Przecież tak już jest: dostałeś 3 dni bana na wątek za pisanie nie na temat, dodatkowo wrzucając to, co post wcześniej już jest. To podstawa netykiety.


----------



## marku

Kemo said:


> Pomysł niby słuszny, ale naiwnością jest sądzić, że ktokolwiek przed napisaniem posta w tych wątkach zajrzy na pierwszą stronę i sprawdzi, czy to co chce napisać się nadaje do tego wątku, czy nie...


a może info o "zasadach", lub wskazanie, że są w 1 poście powiesić w taki sam sposób, jak na górze stron są zamieszczane ankiety? - wtedy faktycznie trudno będzie "nie zauważyć"
Plus linki do wątków "wokół wojennych" - śmieszkowanie, broń A, schrony etc.


----------



## ps-man

Kemo said:


> Pomysł niby słuszny, ale naiwnością jest sądzić, że ktokolwiek przed napisaniem posta w tych wątkach zajrzy na pierwszą stronę i sprawdzi, czy to co chce napisać się nadaje do tego wątku, czy nie...


Dla mnie już tytuł wątku _frontowego_ jest jasny i wyznaczający ramy bez konieczności dalszego rozpisywania się. Niestety, najwyraźniej dla wielu innych userów nie jest. Regulamin też nie będzie...


----------



## 625

Dokładnie. Problemy ma kilku forumowiczów, którzy udzielają się w wątku od dawna. Z oczywistych względów najpierw bzdury są kasowane, potem idą ostrzeżenia. I jakoś nikt nie ma z tym problemu, ludzie potrafią czytać tytuł wątku. Tak, jak w wielu innych wątkach, gdzie wystarczy napisać [pod specjalnym nadzorem] i jest relatywnie spokojnie. A tu kilka osób musi mieć regulamin, w którym napiszemy: niestosowanie się do netykiety = ban?


----------



## MortisPL

Ja bym koniecznie dał wymóg aby do każdego wrzuconego twitta* dawać zdanie-dwa komentarza i opisu co dany twitt zawiera. Raz, że za kilka miesięcy połowa tych twittów nie będzie już działać, bo będą skasowane albo konta zawieszone a poza tym konieczność napisania czegoś od siebie być może ostudziła by zapał niektórych do wrzucania każdej pierdoły na którą natrafią. 



* nie dotyczy "relacji na żywo". Wiecie o co chodzi, jak coś grubego się dzieje i każdy siedzi z palcem nad f5.


----------



## 19Dako20

ps-man said:


> Dla mnie już tytuł wątku _frontowego_ jest jasny i wyznaczający ramy bez konieczności dalszego rozpisywania się. Niestety, najwyraźniej dla wielu innych userów nie jest. Regulamin też nie będzie...


a nie da sie wstawic belki u góry ekranu z info o regulaminie wątku? kilka punktów, z opcją ukrycia..


----------



## johny.f

MortisPL said:


> Ja bym koniecznie dał wymóg aby do każdego wrzuconego twitta* dawać zdanie-dwa komentarza i opisu co dany twitt zawiera.


Ja bym to rozszerzył na wszystkie wątki (nie tylko ukraińskie) i nie tylko na tweety, ale na wszystkie wklejane linki. Spamowanie samymi linkami bez informacji, co jest w środku, jest naprawdę wkurzające.


----------



## newsted

johny.f said:


> Ja bym to rozszerzył na wszystkie wątki (nie tylko ukraińskie) i nie tylko na tweety, ale na wszystkie wklejane linki. Spamowanie samymi linkami bez informacji, co jest w środku, jest naprawdę wkurzające.


Przecież nowe forum wkleja zawartość większości popularnych serwisów, jak jest sam link to znaczy, że został usunięty i moderatorzy się nim zajmą.
Nie róbmy z tego forum urzędu z 1000 stronicowym regulaminem. Do niedawna wszystko było ok, do czasu aż paru użytkowników zaczęło płakać jak im ich "przemyślenia" z wątku wojennego zaczęto wywalać.


----------



## Kemo

No nie wiem, jak jest nawalona cała strona różnych tweetów to się to strasznie powoli ładuje i dużo czasu mija zanim te tweety stają się widoczne.
No chyba że to tylko u mnie tak jest.


----------



## mkuldane

^^
Ja na telefonie przeglądam w aplikacji i tweety są tylko jako linki. Widać obrazki i filmy z YT. I przeglądanie wątków ukraińskich jest upierdliwe bo nie wiadomo czy to jakaś mało wiarygodna ciekawostka, czy coś ważnego.
PS - radzę sobie tak, że klikam w te linki, gdzie pod postem jest sporo lajków. Gorzej jak tweetow 5, a tylko jeden z nich wartościowy (i za niego poszły lajki).
Takie jednozdaniowe komentarze nad linkiem byłyby bardzo pomocne


----------



## MichalJ

Niektóre tweety wymagają logowania.


----------



## newsted

Kemo said:


> No nie wiem, jak jest nawalona cała strona różnych tweetów to się to strasznie powoli ładuje i dużo czasu mija zanim te tweety stają się widoczne.
> No chyba że to tylko u mnie tak jest.


To zależy od szybkości internetu/przeglądarki/fazy księżyca, ale nawet jak każdy da opis pod Twittem to jak załaduje ci się jakiś wyżej strona i tak się przesunie i nic nie przeczytasz. Wot urok nowego silnika i dynamicznego ładowania 



mkuldane said:


> ^^
> Ja na telefonie przeglądam w aplikacji i tweety są tylko jako linki. Widać obrazki i filmy z YT. I przeglądanie wątków ukraińskich jest upierdliwe bo nie wiadomo czy to jakaś mało wiarygodna ciekawostka, czy coś ważnego.


Ja nie wiem czy aplikacja jest jeszcze aktualizowana. Ale forum jest dostosowane do telefonów i działa w przeglądarce jak złoto na telefonie.

EDIT: Aplikacja na google play ostatnią aktualizację ma z 2017, na app store w ogóle jej nie ma, nie używałbym jej


----------



## Han Solo

ps-man said:


> Dla mnie już tytuł wątku _frontowego_ jest jasny i wyznaczający ramy bez konieczności dalszego rozpisywania się. Niestety, najwyraźniej dla wielu innych userów nie jest. Regulamin też nie będzie...


Jeśli naprawdę FRONTOWY jest wyznacznikiem....

... To podpowiesz mi, dlaczego userzy dyskutujący zasięg artylerii do tamy na Kachówce w korelacji do ofensywy w okolicach wsi Mylove dostali briga na 20 dni?



625 said:


> Przecież tak już jest: dostałeś 3 dni bana na wątek za pisanie nie na temat, dodatkowo wrzucając to, co post wcześniej już jest. To podstawa netykiety.


 Dyskusja na temat broni dostarczonej przez Polskę na Ukrainie jest nie na temat? Dyskusja Ci się nie podobała to ja wyciąłeś.

Podpowiedz mi druga rzecz: od tygodni beton nie wrzucił ani jednego wartościowego posta do wątków ukraińskich. Wszystkie dotyczą tego, że ruski się zesrał, pralkę ukradł, łade dostał. I 3 posty w ciągu 24 godzin i śmiesznym podpisie militarysty.

Znam talenty betona, to fajnie jak raz na jakiś czas coś takiego wrzuci, ale zaspamowuje wątek takimi rzeczami od tygodni. Ronald Regan dostaje ostrzeżenia jak tłumaczy zasady użycia bomby atomowej, a beton pisze o obsranych spodniach i nic, absolutnie nic mu się nie dzieje.

Zasady? Proszę Cię. Nie ma żadnych zasad obecnie.


----------



## Kemo

Han Solo said:


> ... To podpowiesz mi, dlaczego userzy dyskutujący zasięg artylerii do tamy na Kachówce w korelacji do ofensywy w okolicach wsi Mylove dostali briga na 20 dni?


Tłumaczyłem. Nie będe się powtarzał i rozpisywał, bo widzę, że to nic ne daje. Skoro nie rozumiesz prostego dopisku w tytule *[bez dyskusji]*.
A czemu 20? Po prostu kolejny szczebel na drabinie eskalacyjnej.



> Dyskusja na temat broni dostarczonej przez Polskę na Ukrainie jest nie na temat? Dyskusja Ci się nie podobała to ja wyciąłeś.


To była dyskusja na temat broni dostarczanej z Korei do Polski.


----------



## notdot

Kemo said:


> No chyba że to tylko u mnie tak jest.


nie tylko u ciebie, tylko że forum odgórnie tak zostało ustawione, że wczytuje treść z linków, nie tylko z twittera, ale nawet jakieś lokalne linki do artykułów z "gazet" i to zamula
a jak wkleisz zrzut ekranu z twittera a pod nim link to masz powtórzenie dwa razy tej samej treści


----------



## johny.f

newsted said:


> Przecież nowe forum wkleja zawartość większości popularnych serwisów, jak jest sam link to znaczy, że został usunięty i moderatorzy się nim zajmą.


No, nie. Przy części linków przekleja się początek tekstu, a przy części nie. I nie ma reguły, kiedy jak jest.

Poza tym wklejanie samych linków bez słowa komentarza jest zwyczajnie słabe na forum dyskusyjnym. ba, czasami mam wrażenie, że niektórzy użytkownicy nawet nie czytają tych artykułów, które linkują, tylko wklejają na ilość.


----------



## Konrad.

Kemo said:


> Tłumaczyłem. Nie będe się powtarzał i rozpisywał, bo widzę, że to nic ne daje. Skoro nie rozumiesz prostego dopisku w tytule *[bez dyskusji]*.


Sek w tym, że nie ma takiego dopiska. Jest dopisek: *(bez zbędnych komentarzy i dyskusji)*

Gdy dwa miesiące temu zgłaszałem w księdze, żeby usunąć dyskusję i komentarze usłyszałem, że użytkownicy mają prawo dzielić się swoją wiedzą, stąd dopisek *zbędne*:








Księga skarg i wniosków (zgłoszenia z linkami!)


@625 To chyba odpowiedź na kliknięcie przeze mnie reakcji "haha" na post kolegi w dyskusji na poprzedniej stronie księgi Za to i za gównoburzę w księdze ban do końca września.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Teraz jednak ty jako drugi moderator, dajesz innym użytkownikom bana, bo jednak uznałeś, że ich dzielenie się wiedzą o zasięgu artylerii jest zbędne...

Stąd moja propozycja sprzed strony, aby ustalić czarno na białym zasady wątków i wpisać je do pierwszego posta...


----------



## Rysse

johny.f said:


> No, nie. Przy części linków przekleja się początek tekstu, a przy części nie. I nie ma reguły, kiedy jak jest.
> 
> Poza tym wklejanie samych linków bez słowa komentarza jest zwyczajnie słabe na forum dyskusyjnym. ba, czasami mam wrażenie, że niektórzy użytkownicy nawet nie czytają tych artykułów, które linkują, tylko wklejają na ilość.


Otóż to, chociaż zdanie, czego artykuł dotyczy. Nawet przekopiowanie wprowadzenia do artykułu (to jest legalne), bo kilka tygodni później link może być pusty. A tak zostaje ślad, czego ta informacja dotyczyła.


----------



## Lombat

notdot said:


> nie tylko u ciebie, tylko że forum odgórnie tak zostało ustawione, że wczytuje treść z linków, nie tylko z twittera, ale nawet jakieś lokalne linki do artykułów z "gazet" i to zamula


Hint:
jeśli zamiast wklejać link w treść posta, użyjesz narzędzia wstaw link i nadasz tekst do wyświetlenia, to w efekcie otrzymasz klasyczne hiperłącze. O tak:
Sasin i Moskwa lecą do USA. To koniec atomowej sagi


----------



## Han Solo

Kemo said:


> Tłumaczyłem. Nie będe się powtarzał i rozpisywał, bo widzę, że to nic ne daje. Skoro nie rozumiesz prostego dopisku w tytule *[bez dyskusji]*.
> A czemu 20? Po prostu kolejny szczebel na drabinie eskalacyjnej


Są dwa problemy z twoim tłumaczeniem:

1. Wątek ma być bez zbędnych dyskusji. Konrad już to powyżej Ci wyłożył. Dyskusja nie była zbędna, odbyła się dokładnie w dniu ataku na te miejscowości. Była dokładnie związana z sytuacją na froncie, dokładnie w dniu ataku, nie była zbędna w żadnym calu.

Przecież czytam ten wątek regularnie. Doskonale widzę, że takie dyskusje odbywają się regularnie. Ten 20 dniowy brig za coś takiego był szczytem niesprawiedliwości. 

2. Drugi problem jest taki, że kiedy inni userzy pisali rzeczy nie związane z frontem i zgłaszałem to tutaj domagając się adekwatnej kary to....dostałem bana za trolowanie. 

Jesteście niesprawiedliwi, nie przestrzegacie własnych rzekomo narzuconych zasad, nadużywacie swoich uprawnień.

Dlatego potrzebne są jasne zasady. Aby chronić userów przed waszym "złym dniem".


----------



## Han Solo

Proponuję regulamin wątku frontowego:



1. Każdy może pisać w wątku frontowym.

2. Post musi dotyczyć bezpośrednio sytuacji na froncie lub walki powietrznej.

3. Posty dotyczące pośrednio sytuacji na froncie są dopuszczalne jedynie w sytuacji, gdy mają znaczący wpływ na walczące wojska (przekazanie uzbrojenia o znacznej wartości (np. ATACAMS), ogłoszenie mobilizacji, transfer znacznej ilości broni itp.).

4. Wprost zabrania się dyskusji na tematy społeczne, ekonomiczne i broni masowego rażenia (chyba, że dojdzie do jej faktycznego użycia).

5. Zabrania się wklejania śmieszków.

6. Dozwolone są pytania do ekspertów i dyskusje, o ile są zgodne z powyższymi punktami i dotyczą aktualnych lub względnie niedawnych wydarzeń frontowych.

7. Dozwolone są spekulacje dotyczące dalszych działań obu stron, o ile są poparte jakimś argumentami lub opiniami zewnętrznymi.

8. Moderacja nie będzie używać brigów większych niż 3 dni, poza najbardziej rażącymi przykładami łamania netykiety


----------



## Kemo

Konrad. said:


> Sek w tym, że nie ma takiego dopiska. Jest dopisek: *(bez zbędnych komentarzy i dyskusji)*


Usunąłem "zbędnych" z dopisku.


----------



## 625

Han Solo said:


> Proponuję regulamin wątku frontowego:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Każdy może pisać w wątku frontowym.
> 
> 2. Post musi dotyczyć bezpośrednio sytuacji na froncie lub walki powietrznej.
> 
> 3. Posty dotyczące pośrednio sytuacji na froncie są dopuszczalne jedynie w sytuacji, gdy mają znaczący wpływ na walczące wojska (przekazanie uzbrojenia o znacznej wartości (np. ATACAMS), ogłoszenie mobilizacji, transfer znacznej ilości broni itp.).
> 
> 4. Wprost zabrania się dyskusji na tematy społeczne, ekonomiczne i broni masowego rażenia (chyba, że dojdzie do jej faktycznego użycia).
> 
> 5. Zabrania się wklejania śmieszków.
> 
> 6. Dozwolone są pytania do ekspertów i dyskusje, o ile są zgodne z powyższymi punktami i dotyczą aktualnych lub względnie niedawnych wydarzeń frontowych.
> 
> 7. Dozwolone są spekulacje dotyczące dalszych działań obu stron, o ile są poparte jakimś argumentami lub opiniami zewnętrznymi.
> 
> 8. Moderacja nie będzie używać brigów większych niż 3 dni, poza najbardziej rażącymi przykładami łamania netykiety


Masz ostrzeżenie za trollowanie w księdze skarg i wniosków.


----------



## kryst

625 said:


> @kryst, @19Dako20 ostrzeżenia za pisanie o polsko-niemieckich bzdurach.


Ale dlaczego My?? My bzdur nie powielaliśmy Dako napisał tylko jeden post ja wyraziłem zgodną z prawdą opinie o tym co tam napisali w tt, bez żadnych kłótni między nami...zniknęły też posty mocno merytoryczne....i pasujące do tego wątku.. Jak post wg danych z 18 października z listą sprzętu z Niemiec.. Powinien być dopisek w tytule wątku aby konkretnych osób fantazjujacych w tt bez ogólnego pojęcia o tym co wypisują i bez podanych źródeł nie było wolno cytować w wątku.. za wyjątkiem konkretów.. bo to jest problemem, a nie dyskusja..
Edit:
*625*
Nie to nie była kłótnia o listy sprzętu( nikt nie odniósł się negatywnie do tego postu ) to prostowanie bzdur i błędów pseudo analityków z tt... i od razu dziwnych opinii, które się na forum pojawiły, zresztą ten główny post w którym były te cytowane bzdury z tt został też usunięty... nikt o listy się nie kłócił.. zwłaszcza że doszły autentycznie interesujące wszystkich rzeczy..


----------



## 625

N-ty raz się kłócicie o listy niemieckiego sprzętu, które powinny być w wątku niemieckim. Wrzuciłeś listę dziesiątek, jeśli nie setek przedmiotów, jakbyś chciał ludziom internet zablokować słynnym słoikiem.


----------



## Han Solo

Kemo said:


> Usunąłem "zbędnych" z dopisku.


Jakieś "przepraszam" za niesprawiedliwego briga sprzed paru tygodni?

Trzymam kciuki, abyś teraz sprawiedliwie moderował ten wątek. Będzie tam dużo postów, które będą się nadawać na briga. 



625 said:


> Masz ostrzeżenie za trollowanie w księdze skarg i wniosków.


W którym miejscu można omówić propozycję Konrada stworzenia regulaminów do wątków ukraińskich?


----------



## 625

Han Solo said:


> W którym miejscu można omówić propozycję Konrada stworzenia regulaminów do wątków ukraińskich?


Jak macie we dwóch do siebie sprawę, to na PW.


----------



## Kemo

Han Solo said:


> Jakieś "przepraszam" za niesprawiedliwego briga sprzed paru tygodni?


Nie było niesprawiedliwego briga. Regularnie wszczynałeś zbędne dyskusje.

To może jakieś "przepraszam" za ten spam w wątku frontowym?

Zauważ, że liczba użytkowników, którzy dostawali krótszego lub dłuższego bana na ten wątek jest dwucyfrowa, i jesteś wśród nich jedynym, który od kilku miesięcy kręci z tego powodu gównoburzę w księdze skarg. Może warto sobie to przemyśleć.


----------



## k%

Han Solo said:


> Dlatego potrzebne są jasne zasady. Aby chronić userów przed waszym "złym dniem".


nikogo nie trzeba chronic tylko przestan robic burze w szklance wody i ustalac innym zasady

mnie tez czesto ktos usunie posta i mam to w dupie bo to tylko internet


----------



## elot360

k% said:


> mnie tez czesto ktos usunie posta i mam to w dupie bo to tylko internet


Po co w takim razie się udzielasz, skoro najwyraźniej uważasz swoje wypowiedzi za bezwartościowe? Równie dobrze mógłbyś się w ogóle nie odzywać to przynajmniej modzi mieliby mniej roboty (Ziarnko do ziarnka)


----------



## k%

bo moge i mam taki kaprys, a przynajmniej Tobie skacze gul 

ja zadnych zasad nie potrzebuje bo watek dziala dobrze i jest dobrze moderowany wiec wyrazam swoj sprzeciw wobec zmian


----------



## elot360

k% said:


> bo moge i mam taki kaprys, *a przynajmniej Tobie skacze gul*


Brzmisz jak mój kolega, który mi coś z dupy zarzucił, potem mu normalnie jak każdy człowiek wytłumaczyłem dlaczego nie ma racji, a potem stwierdził że się zesrałem i następnie nawijał przez 10 minut jaki to ja incydent kałowy rzekomo popełniłem. Także nie dam ci tej satysfakcji i nie wciągniesz mnie w swoją grę.

Odpowiedź że masz taki kaprys jest "jakaś", choć dalej nie widzę w tym żadnego sensu



k% said:


> ja zadnych zasad nie potrzebuje bo watek dziala dobrze i jest dobrze moderowany wiec wyrazam swoj sprzeciw wobec zmian


Ale to ty dzwonisz


----------



## k%

nie ja, tylko inni uzytkwnicy ktorym sie moderowanie nie podoba i chca cos zmieniac na sile, jak widac potrzeba tez glosu, ze nic nie trzeba zmieniac i tyle

jak cos dziala to sie tego nie zmienia, a watki ukrainskie dzialaja bardzo dobrze


----------



## elot360

Czyli nadal nie masz pojęcia o co ciebie pytałem. Szkoda

Z mojej strony eot


----------



## 19Dako20

625 said:


> N-ty raz się kłócicie o listy niemieckiego sprzętu, które powinny być w wątku niemieckim. Wrzuciłeś listę dziesiątek, jeśli nie setek przedmiotów, jakbyś chciał ludziom internet zablokować słynnym słoikiem.


oj tam od razu kłótnia, Polska strona ustawiła poprzeczkę na takim poziomie, że Niemcy zdecydowały się znaleźć alternatywę. Zapewne rozmowy prowadzili równoległe razem ze Słowacją, Litwą. Oczywiście Polska była najbliższa ale czy rzeczywiście najlepszym miejscem?.. trudno to oceniać, szczególnie przy tak zdawkowych informacjach.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

posprząta ktoś? Nie samym wątkiem ukraińskim człowiek żyje








[Śródmieście] Odbudowa Pałacu Saskiego, Pałacu Brühla i...







www.skyscrapercity.com





Od kilkunastu postów kolejna naparzanka


----------



## Rafadan

Proszę o dopisanie do wątku o Niemczech i Austrii także Szwajcarii.

[Niemcy, Austria] Polityka, ekonomia i stosunki polsko-niemieckie/austriackie | Page 525 | SkyscraperCity Forum

Razem tworzą spójny obszar nazywany DACH, a Szwajcaria nie ma własnego.


----------



## Kuba.wro

Trudno załączyć link do czegoś co zostało wykasowane, ale admin 625 wykasował kilkadziesiąt postów w wątku [A4/S5/S8] Drogi na południe od Wrocławia (wątek *KONCEPCYJNY*) tylko dlatego, że były niezgodne z jego poglądami. Usunął również ślady krytyki pod jego adresem. To nie jest moderowanie, tylko zwykła cenzura.


----------



## Brył*W

potwierdzam, usuwa wszystko co nie jest zgodne z jego poglądami zasłaniając się wyimaginowanym trollingiem


----------



## Kemo

Kuba.wro said:


> Trudno załączyć link do czegoś co zostało wykasowane, ale admin 625 wykasował kilkadziesiąt postów w wątku [A4/S5/S8] Drogi na południe od Wrocławia (wątek *KONCEPCYJNY*) tylko dlatego, że były niezgodne z jego poglądami. Usunął również ślady krytyki pod jego adresem. To nie jest moderowanie, tylko zwykła cenzura.


Ślady krytyki akurat ja usunąłem, bo od krytyki są księgi skarg.


----------



## Exelcior

@Kemo Sprawdź proszę czy: Rozpierdalacz - to nie zbanowany przypadkiem blakop. Dziwnym trafem pisze w wątkach, w których tamten pisał i tak samo agresywnie...


----------



## rzet

Brył*W said:


> potwierdzam, usuwa wszystko co nie jest zgodne z jego poglądami zasłaniając się wyimaginowanym trollingiem
> View attachment 4018062


To chyba nie pierwszy raz w ostatnich miesiącach gdy zaczyna robić zaczepki do kogoś po czym usuwa, bo mu się zabawa znudziła.


----------



## Han Solo

> To nie jest moderowanie, tylko zwykła cenzura.


Hm... Czy skoro zarzuty z działu wrocławskiego i hudeparkowego pokrywają się w wielu punktach, oraz powtarzają się na przestrzeni dłuższego czasu, oraz łączy je ta sama osoba to czy naprawdę zwykli forumowicze nie mogą nic z tym zrobić?

Mam poczucie pewnej wewnętrznej złości i bezsilności. Lubię Forum Polskich Wieżowców i nie chciałbym aby tak wyglądało i kojarzyło się z jawna niesprawiedliwością.


----------



## Exelcior

Śląskich modów nie ma na forum i ktoś robi sztuczny tłok:








Kuzulkum







www.skyscrapercity.com












Psst







www.skyscrapercity.com




Dziwnym trafem oba konta aktywne w wątkach o wieżowcach i kolei. Wcale bym się nie zdziwił gdyby był to @MarcinKop vel @nastawniczy_sl vel @isdrbb vel @isedr w obu wcieleniach i sam ze sobą gadał...


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Trzeba poobserwować, mam wrażenie, że faktycznie jest tak jak piszesz.


----------



## TadeuszBerza71

Koledzy, rzućcie okiem na temat - moim zdaniem i tak zdublowany - Polskie, tradycyjne budownictwo jednorodzinne. w którym autor powtarza te same posty, które wyglądają jak reklama określonego projektu architektonicznego.


----------



## Exelcior

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Trzeba poobserwować, mam wrażenie, że faktycznie jest tak jak piszesz.


Sprawdź jeszcze proszę tego gościa @JanekFiranek, czy to nie czasem @kolejKielceBusko vel @FelciaOWŚ. Zarejestrował się po banie Felci, wie jak dodawać załączniki, aktywność w tych samych wątkach...


----------



## MichalJ

Prośba o usunięcie tego wątku:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/rosja-gorod-bli%C5%BCniaczyjne-piki.2377593/



Ewentualnie o przeniesienie do "Czas na żenadę", jeżeli mamy taki.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Szkalujo @betą


----------



## Psst

Exelcior said:


> @Luki_SL MarcinKop aka nastawniczy_sl wrócił:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Masz do mnie jakiś problem czy co ? Bardzo proszę o briga dla tego Pana za wprowadzanie w błąd i oczernianie mojej osoby.


----------



## Pizzojad

MichalJ said:


> Prośba o usunięcie tego wątku:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/rosja-gorod-bli%C5%BCniaczyjne-piki.2377593/
> 
> 
> 
> Ewentualnie o przeniesienie do "Czas na żenadę", jeżeli mamy taki.


----------



## Exelcior

Psst said:


> Masz do mnie jakiś problem czy co ?


No no, knajacki język... Zupełnie jak Albert z Symetrii do Świeżaka, tyle że tu sytuacja jest odwrotna...


----------



## Rysse

MichalJ said:


> Prośba o usunięcie tego wątku:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/rosja-gorod-bli%C5%BCniaczyjne-piki.2377593/
> 
> 
> 
> Ewentualnie o przeniesienie do "Czas na żenadę", jeżeli mamy taki.


Russkij wojennyj korabl, idi....


----------



## Psst

Exelcior said:


> No no, knajacki język... Zupełnie jak Albert z Symetrii do Świeżaka, tyle że tu sytuacja jest odwrotna...


Już Ci ktoś tu pisał, że jesteś kabel, wszędzie wtykasz nos. Jakieś ZOMO czy ORMO w przeszłości ? Grzecznie przeproś za pomyłkę i zamykamy dyskusję.


----------



## Exelcior

@Psst Sugerujesz to, że oberwę? :








Wpierdol







nonsa.pl




Kablem nie jestem ale ... nie znoszę "sztucznego tłoku". Dziwnym trafem dwa konta udzielające się w tych samych wątkach, zarejestrowane w tym samym czasie...
A z ZOMO to odleciałeś...


----------



## Psst

No to masz problem ze swoim dziwnym trafem. Administrację proszę o sprawdzenie i udzielenie tu odpowiedzi. Wtedy przeproś i będzie po temacie.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Hehe śmieszne to jak te zdublowane konta zaraz tu przyłaza i obrażają wszystkich w nadziei ze ktoś im uwierzy 🤦‍♂️🤣


----------



## Exelcior

Psst said:


> No to masz problem ze swoim dziwnym trafem.


Tak, dziwne bo @Rozpierdalacz okazał się "trafiony - zatopiony" - zbanowany na wcześniej innych kontach.
Wyobraź sobie, że też byłem adminem na forach. Założyć 2 i 3 konto jest prosto ale nie tak łatwo jest pozbyć się stylu pisania...


----------



## Psst

Exelcior said:


> Tak, dziwne bo @Rozpierdalacz okazał się "trafiony - zatopiony" - zbanowany na wcześniej innych kontach.
> Wyobraź sobie, że też byłem adminem na forach. Założyć 2 i 3 konto jest prosto ale nie tak łatwo jest pozbyć się stylu pisania...


No to zrozum słowo pisane. Admini posprawdzają - i jak się okaże, że mnie oczerniasz bez powodu to przeproś. Nic więcej od Ciebie nie oczekuję.


----------



## Exelcior

Psst said:


> No to zrozum słowo pisane. Admini posprawdzają - i jak się okaże, że mnie oczerniasz bez powodu to przeproś. Nic więcej od Ciebie nie oczekuję.


Jak sprawdzą a waść wycofasz się z gróźb...


----------



## elot360

^^
^^Żebyś chociaż udawał że nie rozumiesz o co chodzi, ale swoim zachowaniem ewidentnie wskazujesz na to że jest coś na rzeczy


----------



## okruszek11

MichalJ said:


> Prośba o usunięcie tego wątku:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/rosja-gorod-bli%C5%BCniaczyjne-piki.2377593/
> 
> 
> 
> Ewentualnie o przeniesienie do "Czas na żenadę", jeżeli mamy taki.


Dzięki za polecenie fajnego wątku. Nie znałem go jeszcze


----------



## Redzio

Redzio said:


> Czy możemy w końcu przemianować nazwę wątku na Ogólne "[Warszawa] Metro - bieżące problemy i eksploatacja"? Zawężanie tego do 1 linii podczas gdy mamy już prawie ukończoną drugą jest bez sensu. Problem łącznika też dotyczy przecież obu linii.


Sporo osób polajkowało ten post - proszę jeszcze raz o zmianę nazwy wątku. Jak zajrzycie do środka to sami stwierdzicie że w perspektywie obecnej nazwy dzieje się tam od wielu stron offtop bo dyskutujemy o antresoli m2, budowanym w ramach m2 łączniku itp.


----------



## Petr

Propobuję, żeby dyskusję o łączniku między liniami metra, która od kilku tygodni zdominowała zupełnie wątek o linii M1 przenieść do wątku o Taborze i sieci metra.
Od postu 4831








[Warszawa] I linia metra - bieżące problemy, eksploatacja


Data ogłoszenia: 2 września 2022 Termin składania ofert/wniosków: 12 września 2022, 09:00 Tryb zamówienia: Przetarg nieograniczony Zamawiający, Zarząd Transportu Miejskiego ogłasza przetarg nieograniczony na zakup usługi wykonania ekspertyzy i analizy tzw. pustki technologicznej przy stacji...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Do tego wątku:








[Warszawa] Tabor oraz bieżące problemy sieci Metra...


I jeszcze https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wiadomosci/metro-varsovia-moze-juz-wozic-pasazerow-wyjedzie-w-tym-tygodniu-75788.html




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ogarnie ktoś wątek o varso z ot o amsterdamie i samochodozie?








[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Mam pytanie, kto wie kiedy można się spodziewać Varso na Google Earth 3d? Jak te modele w ogóle powstają? Samolot robiący zdjęcia ukośne + dalmierz laserowy. Prawdopodobnie niedługo bo ostatni skan warszawy jest z 2017 roku ale z drugiej strony ze zdjęciami street view też każą nam długo czekać...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## -PePe-

-PePe- said:


> Na podstawie jednomyślnego wyniku głosowania, proszę o zmianę nazw wątków i wklejenie w pierwszym poście wyjaśnienia:
> 
> [Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków [rozbudowa - tylko... na *[Radom] Port Lotniczy Warszawa-Radom*
> "W tym wątku piszemy o Porcie Lotniczym Warszawa-Radom im. Bohaterów Radomskiego Czerwca 1976 roku (wcześniej Port Lotniczy Radom S.A.) ang. Heroes of Radom’s June 1976 Warsaw Radom Airport.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warsaw_Radom_Airport"
> 
> [Radom] Port lotniczy [off-topic, spamowanie = brig] na *[Radom] Infrastruktura lotnicza*
> "W tym wątku piszemy o wszelkich lotniskowych i okołolotniskowych inwestycjach w Radomiu i na podradomskim lotnisku Piastów."


Don't forget the heroes 👆


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Prośba o wywalenie bądź przeniesienie postów o sklotersach rodowych do wątku o sklotersach. 


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polska-na-kozetce-problemy-mieszka%C5%84c%C3%B3w-najbogatszych-kraj%C3%B3w-na-%C5%9Bwiecie.1430818/page-1486


----------



## el nino

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Prośba o wywalenie bądź przeniesienie postów o sklotersach rodowych do wątku o sklotersach.
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polska-na-kozetce-problemy-mieszka%C5%84c%C3%B3w-najbogatszych-kraj%C3%B3w-na-%C5%9Bwiecie.1430818/page-1486


Czemu chciałbyś przenieść to do tego wątku, skoro rozmowa dotyczy zupełnie innego tematu?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

el nino said:


> Czemu chciałbyś przenieść to do tego wątku, skoro rozmowa dotyczy zupełnie innego tematu?


Ale bardziej pasuje tam niz do śmieszkowego wątku o problemach pierwszego świata. Możesz zaproponować inny wątek


----------



## Częwet

hipis said:


> Te rowerki od Uber Eats i Glovo to w większości są na ulicach bez żadnego oświetlenia. Mogliby zrobić z tym porządek.


Ten komentarz to chyba do innego wątku powinien być przeniesiony, bo nie ma za bardzo związku z tematyką kolejową.


----------



## noclab

Dwa ostatnie posty do skasowania (konsekwencja dubla):








[Białystok] Mieszkaniówka w budowie


jak ruszy budowa na wiejskiej 5kondygnacyjnych bloczków o ciekawszej niż tbsy architekturze, sensownosc tego wątku się uprawomocni, potraktujmy go jako miejsce do wrzucania newsów i fot z budowy mieszkań, może keidys dołączy doń 55metrowiec przy mazowieckiej... ;)...




www.skyscrapercity.com





#11584 i #11585


----------



## MajKeR_

@ps-man, skoro już byłeś dziś w wątku "Carmageddon", to zrób proszę porządek z dyskusją na temat wulgaryzmów/przekleństw, a przede wszystkim z jej inicjatorem.


----------



## michael_siberia

Mam pytanie: czemu mój post umieszczony wczorajszej nocy został usunięty z tego wątku? https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...-umiar-w-tematach-pobocznych.2377448/page-141

Na dodatek dostałem informację o dopisku "było". Sprawdziłem, że nikt inny nie wstawiał do tamtego wątku informacji o wybuchu w Briańsku - ani wcześniej, ani później, bo tego dotyczył usunięty wpis. Oficjalnie wnioskuję zatem o przywrócenie wpisu.


----------



## -PePe-

-PePe- said:


> Na podstawie jednomyślnego wyniku głosowania, proszę o zmianę nazw wątków i wklejenie w pierwszym poście wyjaśnienia:
> 
> [Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków [rozbudowa - tylko... na *[Radom] Port Lotniczy Warszawa-Radom*
> "W tym wątku piszemy o Porcie Lotniczym Warszawa-Radom im. Bohaterów Radomskiego Czerwca 1976 roku (wcześniej Port Lotniczy Radom S.A.) ang. Heroes of Radom’s June 1976 Warsaw Radom Airport.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warsaw_Radom_Airport"
> 
> [Radom] Port lotniczy [off-topic, spamowanie = brig] na *[Radom] Infrastruktura lotnicza*
> "W tym wątku piszemy o wszelkich lotniskowych i okołolotniskowych inwestycjach w Radomiu i na podradomskim lotnisku Piastów."


Czy może się ktoś zająć tematem?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Tytuł zmieniony. Jednak dla niepokornych w dalszym ciągu pozostaje stosowna uwaga.


----------



## -PePe-

Ostrzeżenie jest bez sensu, bo rozbudowa jest zakończona. Proszę zmienić nazwy obu wątków, tak żeby nie było wątpliwości który jest wyłącznie o sprawach portu jak połączenia i statystyki: [Radom] Port Lotniczy Warszawa-Radom, a który o wszystkich inwestycjach lotniskowych i okololotniskowych : [Radom] Infrastruktura lotnicza. Pozostawienie nazwy portu tylko w jednym wątku będzie klarowniejsze.


----------



## MichalJ

Naprawdę musimy stosować tę propagandową nazwę?


----------



## heartjan

Rzadko tu zabieram glos, ale ten Warszawa-Radom Airport boli mnie swoim absurdem.

Jechalem z Warszawy miasta do portu lotniczego Warszawy-Modlin 60 minut taksowka, (czyli szybko, bez przesiadek, pilnowania skonunikowan i ew. przesiadek, upierdliwosci biletow, dojazdow do przystankow komunikacji miejskiej) etc

to ile pojade, i czy w ogole zechce, pojechac, do portu lotniczego Warszawa-Radom??


----------



## Kemo

Dostajesz 2 dni bana za zaśmiecanie księgi, powinieneś w ten czas zdążyć dojechać do dowolnego portu lotniczego w Polsce.


----------



## Częwet

Unikuj said:


> Od nowego rozkladu będzie tak realizowane polaczenie Kolsi Ślaskich z Katowic do Wisly i Cieszyna (i powrót). Do Goleszowa pojedzie spięty ezt (któreś z Elfów chyba), tam podzial i odjazd pojedynczyxh ezt to dwóch miejsc.


Prosiłbym o przeniesienie tego komentarza do wątku o Kolejach Śląskich i poprawienie ortografii albo ewentualne jego usunięcie jeżeli nie nadaje się na standardy forum.


----------



## voy

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search/6280797/ 

Użytkownik zdaje się mieć podstawowy problem z wejściem na jakikolwiek sensowny poziom dyskusji, np. 


keogh said:


> "Gówno" jednak tak cię absorbuje, że jesteś tutaj częstym gościem, ciekawe dlaczego.


P.S. Prośba o weryfikację czy to aby nie multikonto...


----------



## keogh

voy said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search/6280797/
> 
> Użytkownik zdaje się mieć podstawowy problem z wejściem na jakikolwiek sensowny poziom dyskusji, np.
> 
> 
> P.S. Prośba o weryfikację czy to aby nie multikonto...


Tak, mam podstawowy problem cytując "gówno" napisane przez innego użytkownika, VOY jak ty mnie zaimponowałeś...


----------



## Exelcior

Dobra skończmy z tą "sztuką". Było coś takiego jak "gówno artysty" ale wywołało odrazę więc nie ma co tu przeklinać...:


https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B3wno_artysty


----------



## -PePe-

-PePe- said:


> Na podstawie jednomyślnego wyniku głosowania, proszę o zmianę nazw wątków i wklejenie w pierwszym poście wyjaśnienia:
> 
> [Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków [rozbudowa - tylko... na *[Radom] Port Lotniczy Warszawa-Radom*
> "W tym wątku piszemy o Porcie Lotniczym Warszawa-Radom im. Bohaterów Radomskiego Czerwca 1976 roku (wcześniej Port Lotniczy Radom S.A.) ang. Heroes of Radom’s June 1976 Warsaw Radom Airport.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warsaw_Radom_Airport"
> 
> [Radom] Port lotniczy [off-topic, spamowanie = brig] na *[Radom] Infrastruktura lotnicza*
> "W tym wątku piszemy o wszelkich lotniskowych i okołolotniskowych inwestycjach w Radomiu i na podradomskim lotnisku Piastów."





Luki_SL said:


> ^^Tytuł zmieniony. Jednak dla niepokornych w dalszym ciągu pozostaje stosowna uwaga.





-PePe- said:


> Ostrzeżenie jest bez sensu, bo rozbudowa jest zakończona. Proszę zmienić nazwy obu wątków, tak żeby nie było wątpliwości który jest wyłącznie o sprawach portu jak połączenia i statystyki: [Radom] Port Lotniczy Warszawa-Radom, a który o wszystkich inwestycjach lotniskowych i okololotniskowych : [Radom] Infrastruktura lotnicza. Pozostawienie nazwy portu tylko w jednym wątku będzie klarowniejsze.


Jeszcze raz proszę o zmianę zgodnie z tym, co zainteresowani i zaangażowani w temat użytkownicy ustalili. Obecnie w obu wątkach pisze się o tym samym i jest totalny bajzel. Nawet nie piszę o przenoszeniu gdzieś postów, co teoretycznie trzebaby zrobić. Powoli kształtuje się siatka połączeń i prędkość powstawania nowych postów będzie tylko rosła.


----------



## Sławek

Proszę o przywrócenie pisania w wątku "Budowa Stadionu Narodowego w Warszawie"








[Warszawa Praga-Południe] Stadion Narodowy


Boisko Stadionu Narodowego w Warszawie spełnia wymogi licencyjne W dniu 13 lutego 2012 roku, Komisja Weryfikacyjno - Licencyjna Mazowieckiego Związku Piłki Nożnej wydała pozytywną opinię w sprawie dopuszczenia boiska Stadionu Narodowego w Warszawie do rozgrywek szczebla centralnego. Protokół...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Wykryto wadę konstrukcyjną dachu, temat budowy/przebudowy ożyje na nowo








Rzecznik PZPN o zamknięciu PGE Narodowego. "Jesteśmy w szoku"


— Dla nas to duży kłopot — powiedział na antenie TVN24 rzecznik PZPN Jakub Kwiatkowski. W piątek operator PGE Narodowego poinformował, że stadion ze względu na wykrycie wady konstrukcyjne został zamknięty. Reprezentacja Polski miała rozegrać tam w środę 16 listopada towarzyskie spotkanie z...




przegladsportowy.onet.pl


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proponuję pewną wstrzemięźliwość, do czasu uzyskania dokładnych informacji od operatora stadionu lub Ministerstwa Sportu i Turystyki o zakresie usterki lub wady.

Dzisiaj niewiele wiemy, otworzenie wątku pozwoli jedynie spekulować, co dalej z tą kwestią, a to nigdy nie sprzyja rzeczowej dyskusji. Poczekajmy.

Dla poparcia moich słów:

"*Ta wada na dzisiaj* *wydaje się być na tyle poważna, że - przynajmniej do czasu bardziej precyzyjnego zdiagnozowania tej wady* - uniemożliwia w jakiekolwiek formie korzystanie ze Stadionu Narodowego"- wyjaśnił minister Kamil Bortniczuk.

Czytaj więcej na https://sport.interia.pl/reprezenta...e=paste&utm_medium=paste&utm_campaign=firefox

"Operator PGE Narodowego pozostaje w stałym kontakcie z Ministerstwem Sportu i Turystyki. Na polecenie Ministra Sportu i Turystyki w chwili obecnej obraduje sztab kryzysowy, który składa się z przedstawicieli Ministerstwa Sportu i Turystyki, Polskiego Związku Piłki Nożnej oraz operatora PGE Narodowego. *Jednocześnie na stadionie działa sztab, którego zadaniem jest zarządzanie konsekwencjami wykrycia wady, a także dążenie do jak najszybszego ustalenia przyczyn i sposobów naprawy uszkodzonego elementu. Operator stadionu zleci także szereg dodatkowych ekspertyz obejmujących stan wszystkich części konstrukcyjnych dachu.*"

Czytaj więcej na Oświadczenie w sprawie wyników przeglądu technicznego konstrukcji dachu PGE Narodowego > PGE Narodowy im. Kazimierza Górskiego w Warszawie


----------



## bloniaq_s8

W ogóle zamknięcie tamtego wątku jest trochę słabe... przecież to chyba jedyny zamknięty wątek w inwestycjach ukończonych. 

Ps a miałbym o czym pisać


----------



## wogx

Powstało rzeszowskie sub-forum, ale brakuje na nim spisu treści. Czy to miasto zasługuje już na niego?
Jeśli tak, to mógłbym się tym zająć w wolnym czasie, jeśli dostanę zielone światło.


----------



## Sławek

evertonfans2012 said:


> Proponuję pewną wstrzemięźliwość, do czasu uzyskania dokładnych informacji od


Czyli forum dyskusyjne jest wg Ciebie zbędne, skoro oficjalne komunikaty są wyznacznikiem sensu dyskusji. Forum złożone z oficjalnych komunikatów to jak dla mnie, bez możliwości dyskusji o czymś to puste miejsce i już nie forum, tylko serwis informacyjny.


----------



## Lombat

Proszę o przeczyszczenie merytorycznego KDP z nawalanki na temat Kalisza, dopisanie do tytułu [dlaczego nie przez Kalisz itp=ban], o tymczasowe zamknięcie wątku oraz o przyjrzenie się twórczości zacytowanego.


NaczelnyMalkontent said:


> Widać, że zupełnie nie masz pojęcia o tym projekcie albo próbujesz wcisnąć bzdury, aby potwierdzić tezę omijania Kalisza. Na tej linii ma być *tylko* ruch pasażerski. Z "igreka" na odcinku Wrocław-Sieradz ma być towarowy.





NaczelnyMalkontent said:


> Serio każesz mi porównywać Kalisz do Kępna i Sieradza?


----------



## NaczelnyMalkontent

Lombat said:


> Proszę o przeczyszczenie merytorycznego KDP z nawalanki na temat Kalisza, dopisanie do tytułu [dlaczego nie przez Kalisz itp=ban], o tymczasowe zamknięcie wątku oraz o przyjrzenie się twórczości zacytowanego.


Przepraszam, ale co jest złego w stwierdzeniu (parafrazując) "że ktoś mi próbuję coś wcisnąć" albo, że daję mi niemiarodajne przykłady? Prosiłbym o wytłumaczenie.
Nie pisałem tego od czapy, a pisałem o rzeczach zawartych w tytule wątku. 





PrzeZ said:


> 2 pociągi na ... dzień? Jednak potwierdza się to co napisałem. Nie macie zielonego pojęcia co to jest KDP i jaka powinna być oferta na takiej linii.
> Budowa KDP to nie Mielec/Padew czy Szymany z "ofertą" na tych liniach.


Równie dobrze tego pana można w ten sposób zgłosić.


----------



## Lombat

NaczelnyMalkontent said:


> Przepraszam, ale co jest złego w stwierdzeniu (parafrazując) "że ktoś mi próbuję coś wcisnąć" albo, że daję mi niemiarodajne przykłady?


Nie pierwszy raz mam wrażenie że Twoje wpisy podburzają do gównoburzy. Moje wyrażenie może być mylne, stąd nie sugeruję Adminowi by Cię w jakikolwiek sposób karał czy uciszał, tylko proszę Go by ocenił Twoje zachowania własną miarą. Sugeruję nie odpowiadać, bo za śmiecenie w księdze kiedyś były bany z automatu.


----------



## PiotrG

Nasi forumowi koledzy urządzają sobie leczenie kompleksów w wątku o Bałkanach


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ba%C5%82kany-kraje-by%C5%82ej-jugos%C5%82awii-bu%C5%82garia-grecja-i-albania-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-ba%C5%82ka%C5%84skie.2000432/page-103


----------



## kaspric

konewkowiec said:


> To jest skandal, że watykańce kupczą ziemią, która do nich nie należy. Czekam na efekty tej sekularyzacji, o której się tyle mówi i powszechną kasatę, która nauczy roboty zniewieściałych, śpiewających falsetem i pracą niepokalanych panów.


Czy to jest aby na pewno poziom wątków merytorycznych (wątek o Roma Tower) na FPW?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Prośba o interwencję (kolejną!) w wątku o MSN:








[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie] oraz...







www.skyscrapercity.com





Zwłaszcza z takich teksów:


lcu said:


> Za 3 lata pałac kultury zburzą i w jego miejsce powstanie Burj Khalifa XD


----------



## MichalJ

Jest jakiś zmasowany atak trolli (świeżo założone konta albo odhibernowane konta kilkuletnie z minimalną liczbą postów) na wątek:








[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie] oraz...


Mam odmienne zdanie, cieszę się z rozbicia bo to i tak bedą dwa duże budynki. Jedna bryła była(by) kolosalna, przesadna z poziomu pieszego. I dużo nudniejsza. Przecięcie lepiej też złączy teren z Parkiem Świętokrzyskim zarówno pod względem komunikacyjnym jak i kompozycji Tylko, że reszta...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Czy można ustawić jakiś limit "100 postów" albo co?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

prosba o przeniesienie postu 








[Warszawa] Zajezdnia tramwajowa Annopol [w budowie]


Właśnie podjechałem na budowę ale tu nic nie widać bo bramą wjazdową(obok factory) jest przed budynkiem przemysłowym, a budowa za rogiem i ochrona pilnuje zeby nikt się nie przedostał. Nie mam zielonego pojęcia od której strony podjechać żeby cokolwiek zobaczyć :( Ale dowiedziałem się że...




www.skyscrapercity.com





do tego wątku 








[Warszawa] Zajezdnia tramwajowa Annopol [w budowie]


Właśnie podjechałem na budowę ale tu nic nie widać bo bramą wjazdową(obok factory) jest przed budynkiem przemysłowym, a budowa za rogiem i ochrona pilnuje zeby nikt się nie przedostał. Nie mam zielonego pojęcia od której strony podjechać żeby cokolwiek zobaczyć :( Ale dowiedziałem się że...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## MichalJ

Kolejni użytkownicy rejestrują się tylko po to, żeby w pierwszym i jedynym poście marudzić na Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej. 








[Śródmieście] Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej [w budowie] oraz...


I tak przez następne kilkanaście stron... rety. A to dopiero... pierwszy budynek na Placu Defilad 🥴




www.skyscrapercity.com





Może zamknąć wątek na trochę albo co...


----------



## Lombat

Porządkujemy KDP, Proszę o przeniesienie:
Te 3 posty do Hyde-parku


Rejsiu said:


> Dawne, pierwsze plany szybkiej kolei.





nowy1212 said:


> Bez sensu I pisze to jako łodzianin.





Pacyfik said:


> Powstanie tylko etap 1.


A ten do KDP-merytorycznego


kalen23 said:


> *@Redzio *wrzucił w wątku lotniczym link do CPK Day Politechnika Warszawska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Polska] Centralny Port Lotniczy [wątek...
> 
> 
> Inspiracje: Połączenie inspiracji: Więcej wizualizacji Myslalem ze yebne, sluchajac tej czesci o inspiracjach - to bylo wrecz karykaturalno-parodyczne, bardziej szablonowego pierdzielenia to ze swieca szukac. :D Ktos odpalil Gadanie_dla_debili_na_odwal.mp3 A co do tych...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## szpinak

marcel28 said:


> Kod to to ,,byd*o,, od awantur policzycznych? Do tej pory ten pomnik był mi obojętny, a jak widzę działania antypolskiego KODu ,to stwierdzam Jarek stawiaj. Nie zapraszam do dyskusji...


Posty z polityką


----------



## gacol

625, dobrze wiesz, że nie masz racji, bo nie ma żadnego powodu, żeby Ukraińcy brali udział w śledztwie, poza ich chciejstwem.
A to rzekome porównanie ruskich i Uikraińców, to tylko w twojej głowie jest.


----------



## 625

gacol said:


> 625, dobrze wiesz, że nie masz racji, bo nie ma żadnego powodu, żeby Ukraińcy brali udział w śledztwie, poza ich chciejstwem.
> A to rzekome porównanie ruskich i Uikraińców, to tylko w twojej głowie jest.


Jest w Twoim cytacie. EOT.


----------



## gacol

W tym?


> Czy znasz jakieś państwo na świecie dopuszczające, żeby osoba podejrzewana/podejrzana brała udział w śledztwie jako śledczy? To może i ruskich też doprośmy.


Wg mnie nie ma, są tylko przepisy i logika.


----------



## 625

gacol said:


> W tym?
> 
> Wg mnie nie ma, są tylko przepisy i logika.


Ruskich sobie doproś w domu, pod warunkiem że nie mieszkasz w Polsce.


----------



## Pizzojad

WTF?
Przez chwilę myślałem że pomyliłem wątki.


----------



## Pajda

Tyle lat na forum siedzę, a wy wciąż nie wiecie, jakiej płci jestem? 🤣









Proszę poprawić!☝


----------



## Lombat

kalen23 said:


> (link niestety już nie działa)


Ogólnie patrząc przywołany w tym poście problem jest bolączką tego forum, i nie tylko.

Urzędy udostępniają sporo wartościowych opracowań, my też wiele pozyskujemy i wstawiamy, to po czasie znika przez nieaktywność linku, lub ginie gdzieś w dyskusji.

Przydałoby się mieć jakiegoś forumowego FTP, google drive, albo (najlepiej) równoległą stronę na przechowywanie i udostępnienie bardzo dużych opracowań.
Sam raport OOŚ na EJ liczy w komplecie ~70GB, na jeden z odcinków KDP ~40GB, mówimy zatem o wykupie naprawdę dużej ilości miejsca na długie lata.

Kiedyś na Warszawę był siskom i to fajnie działało, ale przestały się tam pojawiać nowe dane. Do dziś nasza mapka stanu budowy dróg wisi na siskom.

Poddaję pod rozwagę - nie obejdzie się bez corocznej zrzuty, ale wydaje mi się że to nie problem.

@625 @Kemo @Luki_SL @SoboleuS


----------



## 625

Lombat said:


> Ogólnie patrząc przywołany w tym poście problem jest bolączką tego forum, i nie tylko.
> 
> Urzędy udostępniają sporo wartościowych opracowań, my też wiele pozyskujemy i wstawiamy, to po czasie znika przez nieaktywność linku, lub ginie gdzieś w dyskusji.
> 
> Przydałoby się mieć jakiegoś forumowego FTP, google drive, albo (najlepiej) równoległą stronę na przechowywanie i udostępnienie bardzo dużych opracowań.
> Sam raport OOŚ na EJ liczy w komplecie ~70GB, na jeden z odcinków KDP ~40GB, mówimy zatem o wykupie naprawdę dużej ilości miejsca na długie lata.
> 
> Kiedyś na Warszawę był siskom i to fajnie działało, ale przestały się tam pojawiać nowe dane. Do dziś nasza mapka stanu budowy dróg wisi na siskom.
> 
> Poddaję pod rozwagę - nie obejdzie się bez corocznej zrzuty, ale wydaje mi się że to nie problem.
> 
> @625 @Kemo @Luki_SL @SoboleuS


Pomysł dobry (sam mam mnóstwo takich danych, np. na nieużywanym już na bieżąco DropBoxie), z tym że to nie do moderatorów, a szerzej. Może ktoś z forumowiczów ma taki hosting i udostępni z rabatem?


----------



## Coemnobialka2

Inni forumowicze zgłaszali już to bezskutecznie kilka razy w innych wątkach, więc pomyślałem, żeby spróbować tutaj.

Dobrze byłoby rozszerzyć wątek kazachski (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...sko-kazachskie.2097317/page-13#post-181353897) na całą postsowiecką Azję Centralną (Kirgistan, Uzbekistan, Tadżykistan, Turkmenistan i Kazachstan). To może być bardzo ciekawy region w najbliższych latach, a jest mimo wszystko dość spójny. Póki co częściowo posty lądują w Azji ogólnej (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...iskim-wschodem.1942573/page-26#post-181411193).

Drugi postulat jest bardziej kontrowersyjny: można by do wątku o lepszej Korei (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/Świat-korea-północna.1263597/page-171#post-181390607) dodać tą gorszą


----------



## mstnkwcz

Proszę o posprzątanie w wątku o wieżowcu obok Elektrimu, to chyba nie jest miejsce na dyskusje o parkingach w Amsterdamie, MDMie i tym jak bardzo ktoś nie lubi PKiNu.








[Śródmieście] Oxford Tower - rozbudowa, budowa nowej...


https://investmap.pl/w-centrum-warszawy-powstanie-nowy-240-metrowy-wiezowiec.a302354




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nowy1212

Chiałbym zgłosić skargę na działania moderatorów w wątku


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-materia%C5%82y-oznaczamy-zachowa%C4%87-umiar-w-tematach-pobocznych.2377448/page-431#post-181420406



Pozwolę sobie opsiać sprawę. Ursula von der Leyen w przemówieniu podała, że zgineło 100tys żólnierzy Ukraińskich. Zostało to potem sprostowane i usunięte ze strony. Ja wkleiłem informację na ten temat zastanawiajac się czy to był przypadek (o czym niżej). Moderator stwierdził, ze to "ruskie bzdury"









Nic bym nie powiedział gdybym w poście nie wkleił potwierdzenia tego, ze źródłem jest zapis z Google. Nie wiedziałem, ze ruskie bzdury są także podawane na oficjalnej stronie UE:










i teraz pytanie - czemu to forum nie pokazuje który moderator to zrobił? No i czemu usuwane sa posty które są dowodem na to, że takie słowa padły z resztą UE temu nie zaprzecza? Ja jedynie zaczałem się zastanawiać czy to aby na pewno przypadek bo szanse że UvDL. Moim zdaniem określenie z wklejonego wyżej fragmentu jest jasne mowa jest o żołnierza i zabitych. Skądś ten fragment w oświadczeniu UvDL się pojawił, ona sama tego przeciez nie pisze tylko sztab ludzi to redaguje. Nie widze tu nigdzie ruskich bzdur, a moim zdaniem moderator przekroczył kompetencje, bo jak sa jasne dowody i źródłem jest strona EU to chyba wypada jednak takie posty zostawić zwłaszcza że jak ktoś inny wkleił takie informację pojawiają się czasem z innych źródeł. Trudno jednoznacznie stwierdzić ze to "ruskie bzdury", a forum dyskusyjne chyba służy temu by własnie dyskutowac o tych liczbach, a nie wierzyć ślepo w propagandę ukraińska (które istnieje) czy też w liczby podawane przez różnych analityków którzy raz mają racje, a innym razem sie okazuje że mówią bzdury(nawet takiego analityka mamy na forum...).

Pewno jak zwykle odpowiedzi nie bedzie...


----------



## 19Dako20

nowy1212 said:


> Trudno jednoznacznie stwierdzić ze to "ruskie bzdury", a forum dyskusyjne chyba służy temu by własnie dyskutowac o tych liczbach, a nie wierzyć ślepo w propagandę ukraińska (które istnieje) czy też w liczby podawane przez różnych analityków którzy raz mają racje, a innym razem sie okazuje że mówią bzdury(nawet takiego analityka mamy na forum...).
> 
> Pewno jak zwykle odpowiedzi nie bedzie...


jeden z modów często przesadza, wywalił moje dane z Kiel Institute pisząc _było ponad sto razy_ nie wywalił postów innych osób które o te dane pytały. Wystarczy robić agitkę, wyśmiewać cokolwiek Polska robi i mało co z tego leci z wątku. Ten wątek skręca w soft PHP


----------



## 625

nowy1212 said:


> i teraz pytanie - czemu to forum nie pokazuje który moderator to zrobił? No i czemu usuwane sa posty które są dowodem na to, że takie słowa padły z resztą UE temu nie zaprzecza?


Inni Ci już wyjaśnili, że artykuł został sprostowany, a Ty dalej twierdziłeś że te błędne dane o 100k ofiar są prawdziwe, więc je skasowałem z komentarzem że to ruskie bzdury. Bo co to było? Na pewno nie dane UE, skoro UE jest sprostowała.



19Dako20 said:


> jeden z modów często przesadza, wywalił moje dane z Kiel Institute pisząc _było ponad sto razy_ nie wywalił postów innych osób które o te dane pytały. Wystarczy robić agitkę, wyśmiewać cokolwiek Polska robi i mało co z tego leci z wątku. Ten wątek skręca w soft PHP


Wywaliłem, bo było. Jesteś pracownikiem Kiel Institute i tylko Ty je miałeś?


----------



## 19Dako20

625 said:


> Wywaliłem, bo było. Jesteś pracownikiem Kiel Institute i tylko Ty je miałeś?


to nie ważne, jedno jest widoczne, że z pewną powtarzalnościa co kilka tygodni wraca ten sam temat i każdy kto nie leci z nurtem paru użytkowników jest wygumkowany, być może z przypadku, niemniej...

w danych dostępnych w usuniętym poście były przedstawione fakty, prawie żaden kraj dostarczający sprzęt na UA, nie podaje wszystkiego co dostarczył, często ilość jest oznaczona jako _undeclared_. Niemniej agitka leci, _*tylko Polska nie spowiada się, pewnie kłamią!! *_I to jest właśnie skręcanie wątku do soft PHP.

Kiel Institute zrobił robotę i każdy kto chciałby sobie porównać co zostało dostarczone (oficjalnie) mógł sobie to sprawdzić. 

6 grudnia będzie kolejny updejt danych. Miejmy nadzieję, że tym razem nie polecą jako *niewygodne*.


----------



## nowy1212

625 said:


> Inni Ci już wyjaśnili, że artykuł został sprostowany, a Ty dalej twierdziłeś że te błędne dane o 100k ofiar są prawdziwe, więc je skasowałem z komentarzem że to ruskie bzdury. Bo co to było? Na pewno nie dane UE, skoro UE jest sprostowała.


Nie, ja nie pisałem dalej, ze 100tys jest prawdziwe. Na początku zadałem pytanie, potem uzyskałem odpowiedź że UE to sprostowała. Napisałem więc że na stronie UE dalej taka informacja wisi i wkleiłem dowód. Ktoś mi odpisał, że takie liczby sa nierealne, bo Rosja juz by pokonała Ukrainę.
Na tym dyskusja by się skocnzyła gdyby nie wpis @potwo-or który jeszcze postanowił kontynuować dyskusję i stwierdził, ze moze UE chodziło o sumaryczną liczbę 100 000 ofiar zarówno wojskowych jak i cywilnych. Odpisałem więc że to nie było mozliwe, bo w oryginalnym piśmie gdzie te 100tys sie pojawiało była wyraźnie mowa o 100tys zabitych wojskowych i co więcej napisalem, ze z mojej strony koniec tematu. Zatem odpisując użytkownikowi @potwo-or nie twierdziłem, że te 100 000 to faktycznie zgineło tylko prostowałem jego błędna hipoteze. Jak widac nie tlyko mnie zaintrygowała ta liczba i moim zdaniem to nic złego, ze się zastanawiamy nad tym skąd mogą pochodzić liczby podawane przez UE

Nie widze tu żadnych ruskich bzdur a normalną dyskusję. Lepsze to niż kolejne memy o tej samej treści albo heheszki z tego że ruscy nie piora gaci i robia kupe na rekę - to jak rozumiem trzyma poziom forum i dyskusji o wojnie w sąsiednym kraju?

Podsumowując:
Prosze o przywrócenie usunietych postów i innego moderatora o przyjrzenie się czy to ruskie bzdury. Moim zdaniem decyzja była pochopna, a argumentacja jest zbyt powierzchowna i wynikała z niezagłebienia sie w dyskusję tylko zerknięcia, ze 100 000 ciagle wyskakuje.


----------



## G_s_G

nowy1212 said:


> i teraz pytanie - czemu to forum nie pokazuje który moderator to zrobił?


To akurat kwestia silnika forum - taką decyzję podjęło VerticalScope.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

prośba o wywalenie ot argentynskiego z wątku statystycznego


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/statystyki-pkb-inflacja-i-inne-dane-ekonomiczne.2372961/page-119


----------



## michael_siberia

625 said:


> Wywaliłem, bo było. Jesteś pracownikiem Kiel Institute i tylko Ty je miałeś?


Już kiedyś wyleciał stamtąd jeden mój wpis z argumentacją, że "było". Dodam, że później udowodniłem, że mój wpis był jedyny w tej kwestii w całym wątku. Dopiero wtedy, po wielu godzinach nieobecności, wrócił do wątku. 

Swoją drogą sam tam wklejasz rzeczy, które już były wcześniej postowane. Najpierw ja wstawiłem to, przed północą 23 listopada:


michael_siberia said:


> Ważny wątek mówiący o tym, czym właściwie jest "Rybar":
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595106024842825736
> TL,DR: "Rybar" chodzi teraz na smyczy FSB.


Potem, równiutkie 12 godzin później i raptem 3 strony dalej jest to:


625 said:


> Kim jest Rybar i skąd ma kasę:
> The Bell na Twitterze: „Telegram channel Rybar is a vital source of information on the war in Ukraine for Russian audiences and international news organizations. Until now, its authors were anonymous. But The Bell found them, and traced their links to the 🇷🇺MoD and mercenary company Wagner — a thread🧵” / Twitter


To tak a propos używania argumentu, że "było".


----------



## Częwet

Prosiłbym o porządek w wątku Koleje Śląskie i zakończenie wojny kolej vs drogi.


----------



## 625

michael_siberia said:


> Już kiedyś wyleciał stamtąd jeden mój wpis z argumentacją, że "było". Dodam, że później udowodniłem, że mój wpis był jedyny w tej kwestii w całym wątku. Dopiero wtedy, po wielu godzinach nieobecności, wrócił do wątku.
> 
> Swoją drogą sam tam wklejasz rzeczy, które już były wcześniej postowane. Najpierw ja wstawiłem to, przed północą 23 listopada:
> 
> 
> Potem, równiutkie 12 godzin później i raptem 3 strony dalej jest to:
> 
> 
> To tak a propos używania argumentu, że "było".


No użyłeś argumentu, że było, więc skasowałem mój post. W czym problem? Nikt nie jest nieomylny, kasujemy to co było po sygnałach od forumowiczów. Każdy może się pomylić, albo nie wiedzieć że było. Tu nikt nie ma pretensji, poza wyjątkami gdy ktoś trzeci raz wrzuca ewidentnie bez patrzenia.


----------



## Mythic DLC

Witam
Nie wiem czy to tutaj gdyż nie używam zbytnio tego forum ale padł pomysł utworzenia nowego wątku o Zamosciu także składam wniosek o utworzeniu wątku:

[Zamość i Okolice] - Hydepark/Nasze Pomysły

Jeśli to nie to miejsce to bardzo przepraszam ale mam nadzieję że znajdzie się jakiś moderator co to utworzy 🙂


----------



## Częwet

Mythic DLC said:


> Witam
> Nie wiem czy to tutaj gdyż nie używam zbytnio tego forum ale padł pomysł utworzenia nowego wątku o Zamosciu także składam wniosek o utworzeniu wątku:
> 
> [Zamość i Okolice] - Hydepark/Nasze Pomysły
> 
> Jeśli to nie to miejsce to bardzo przepraszam ale mam nadzieję że znajdzie się jakiś moderator co to utworzy 🙂


Wątek można samemu założyć, chyba, że w przypadku hydeparku obowiązują jakieś zasady na forum?


----------



## Mythic DLC

Częwet said:


> Wątek można samemu założyć, chyba, że w przypadku hydeparku obowiązują jakieś zasady na forum?


już sprawa rozwiązana ale dzięki


----------



## Mythic DLC

A i jeszcze jedna rzecz kolega @SuperKox przesłał mi powod bana i został zabanowany z tego powodu:











To śmiech na sali kolega nikogo nie obraził a ni nic nie zrobił, czy ktoś może mi wytłumaczyć jaki był powód i odbanować kolegę, przecież tutaj nawet nie ma nic napisane, 

Jeśli mi nikt nie wierzy to proszę sprawdzić aktywność tego użytkownika i odbanować go, bo jeśli powodem miało być to że kolega poinformował że na pewnej ulicy montują światłowód i mieściło się to w tematyce to szkoda gadać

Odbanować i tyle albo przynajmniej perma zdjąć


----------



## Kemo

Wytłumacz mi, dlaczego nie wystarcza Ci jedno konto na tym forum i musisz sobie zakładać kolejne? Serio nie rozumiem.
W każdym razie nie zakładaj już więcej multikont bo moja cierpliwość też ma swoje granice.


----------



## Mythic DLC

ale to nie moje konto w tym problem, zobacz adres IP tamtego jeśli mi nie wierzysz, do tego przecież masz dostęp 


PS
Pozatym to nie jest powód by dawać Perm Bana tylko jak już to ban na tydzień


----------



## Kemo

Mythic DLC said:


> ale to nie moje konto w tym problem, zobacz adres IP tamtego jeśli mi nie wierzysz, do tego przecież masz dostęp


  

No właśnie zobaczyłem IP i był ten sam.



> Pozatym to nie jest powód by dawać Perm Bana tylko jak już to ban na tydzień


Nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia do posiadania więcej niż jednego konta na tym forum. Podwójne konta będą banowane.


----------



## Mythic DLC

Dobrze w takim razie kolega napisze do supportu i tyle, proszę się nie zdziwić jak go odbanują

Dobra Noc


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Mythic DLC said:


> Dobrze w takim razie kolega napisze do supportu i tyle, proszę się nie zdziwić jak go odbanują
> 
> Dobra Noc


----------



## ps-man

Mythic DLC said:


> Dobrze w takim razie kolega napisze do supportu i tyle, proszę się nie zdziwić jak go odbanują
> 
> Dobra Noc


No to teraz sam musisz postarać się o odbanowanie tego konta.

Ale spoko, to mała strata. Pewnie będą kolejne konta, o ile już nie działają, np. dzieląc obszar zainteresowań i aktywność w poszczególnych wątkach na kilka kont. 

Mnoży się tutaj nowych userów, którzy piszą w podobnym stylu, wrzucają - od pierwszego postu - podobne rzeczy, co niedawno zbanowany user (userzy). Nie uchwycimy tego wszystkiego, a czasem widzimy, że jest coś na rzeczy, ale zostaje nam obserwować albo...liczyć na głupotę takiego typa, który wyskakuje np. ze zgłoszeniem "kolegi". Na szczęście pokusa trollowania w imię "ochrony" uciśnionych bywa zbyt duża.

Takie podwójne konta mogą sobie długo i bezkarnie hasać, ale w sumie to smutne jest. Człowiek się stara, korzysta z różnych dostawców internetu. W pracy pisze jako X, w domu Y, a na telefonie jest userem Z. Może jakiś VPN musi specjalnie wykupić oraz pilnować się z przelogowaniem i pilnować wątków, które "przypisał" do danego wątku. Tyle starań i jakie to smutne. 🙃 😅


----------



## beschu

Pytanie techniczne - dlaczego ignora można dawać tylko dla zwykłych użytkowników a nie dla moderatorów/administratorów?


----------



## ps-man

beschu said:


> Pytanie techniczne - dlaczego ignora można dawać tylko dla zwykłych użytkowników a nie dla moderatorów/administratorów?


Bo tak.
Pomyśl dlaczego, bo pytanie jest raczej z tych niemądrych.


----------



## beschu

Ręczne filtrowanie postów jest niewygodne, dlatego używam funkcji "ignore", żeby nie czytać wpisów użytkowników, którzy trollują lub prowokują w wątkach, które mnie interesują.
Dzisiaj pierwszy raz byłem w sytuacji, że tego zrobić się nie udało dla konkretnego użytkownika i dlatego też pytam o powody takiej konfiguracji budowlanego forum.


----------



## ps-man

A tym użytkownikiem był moderator/administrator?

Zapewne zrobiono tak, abyś nie mógł ignorować np. wiadomości porządkowych.


----------



## beschu

Tak, administrator/moderator. Wcześniej myślałem, że mogę sobie każdego prywatnie "wyciszyć". Dzięki za odpowiedź.


----------



## zajf

Czy administrator kasujący moje posty w wątku o odbudowie Saskiego robi to bo posty te naruszają regulamin forum czy dlatego, że się z czymś nie zgadza i stosuje cenzurę?
Pytam, bo w sumie ani nie mam notyfikacji, że post został usunięty, ani w wątku nie ma wpisu że poleciał jakiś off top.


----------



## MichalJ

Czy ja mógłbym prosić, żeby w wątku wojenno-ukraińskim nie wklejać bezpośrednio obrazów zwłok i śmierci? Niech to będą linki opisane 18+, wymagające kliknięcia, a nie obrazy wyświetlające się same każdemu.

Dziękuję.


----------



## 625

MichalJ said:


> Czy ja mógłbym prosić, żeby w wątku wojenno-ukraińskim nie wklejać bezpośrednio obrazów zwłok i śmierci? Niech to będą linki opisane 18+, wymagające kliknięcia, a nie obrazy wyświetlające się same każdemu.
> 
> Dziękuję.


I tak jest w tytule wątku.


----------



## MichalJ

^^Ale się nie słuchają.


----------



## Marynata

MichalJ said:


> ^^Ale się nie słuchają.


Słuchają, słuchają.
Z zasady to zalecenie jest przestrzegane. Ostatnie drastyczne fotki wrzucił kolega z Ukrainy tj. ukraiński user z Kijowa, w sumie zasłużony dla wątku o inwazji sowietów. Widać nie doczytał po polskiemu, ale jako gościowi i pokrzywdzonemu trzeba odpuścić.


----------



## MichalJ

Nie będę już tam wracać i sprawdzać, ale mignęło mi kilka postów z szubienicami.


----------



## 625

MichalJ said:


> Nie będę już tam wracać i sprawdzać, ale mignęło mi kilka postów z szubienicami.


2. Ten z Ukrainy i odpowiedź na niego o WW2.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Wymiziana Moskwa i filmiki, słowem radziecka propaganda sukcesu - dlaczego ten wątek nadal wisi w polskiej strefie foto?
Wątek: [Rosja] Просто Москва. Po prostu Moskwa


----------



## beschu

^^Wbrew pozorom na forum budowlanym jest dużo miłośników architektury i dla nich są te wątki.


----------



## Zegarkowy

beschu said:


> ^^Wbrew pozorom na forum budowlanym jest dużo miłośników architektury i dla nich są te wątki.


Ale to chyba żaden kłopot, aby taki wątek istniał nadal ale w rosyjskiej części forum? Każdy chętny bez problemu go tam odnajdzie.


----------



## beschu

Przecież jest już w dziale "Zagranica".


----------



## 625

Zegarkowy said:


> Ale to chyba żaden kłopot, aby taki wątek istniał nadal ale w rosyjskiej części forum? Każdy chętny bez problemu go tam odnajdzie.


Chcesz, aby polski wątek moderowali rosjanie? POWAŻNIE?


----------



## catcha

625 said:


> Oznacza, że odrzucono Twój raport z takim komentarzem moderatora. W tym wypadku to ja kliknąłem. We wcześniejszych postach był tweet z mapką, a nie link do artykułu na The War Zone.


Spoko, fair play. Wiem, że to repostowałem dalej właśnie z artykułem  No i wiem już co oznaczają te opisy. Dzięki


----------



## k%

wnioskuje o otwarcie watku Covidowego bo nietoperzowy kraj po poluzowaniu swoich przepisow nagle znowu "przypadkiem" wysyla tysiace zarazonych ludzi do Europy i USA zeby zdestabilizowac sytuacje akurat podczas wojny na Ukrainie

USA, UK, Japonia i Indie wlasnie wprowadzily obowiazek testow dla wszystkich nietoperzow z tego chorego kraju bo za duzo zarazonych znowu przylatywalo i zostalo to juz zauwazone, tak przypadkiem oczywiscie znowu na zime i nowy rok zupelnie jak na poczatku pandemii w 2020


----------



## 19Dako20

k% said:


> wnioskuje o otwarcie watku Covidowego bo nietoperzowy kraj po poluzowaniu swoich przepisow nagle znowu "przypadkiem" wysyla tysiace zarazonych ludzi do Europy i USA zeby zdestabilizowac sytuacje akurat podczas wojny na Ukrainie
> 
> USA, UK, Japonia i Indie wlasnie wprowadzily obowiazek testow dla wszystkich nietoperzow z tego chorego kraju bo za duzo zarazonych znowu przylatywalo i zostalo to juz zauwazone, tak przypadkiem oczywiscie znowu na zime i nowy rok zupelnie jak na poczatku pandemii w 2020


a ja wnioskuje by dodać jeszcze o RSV, bo ten akurat jest mega problematyczny u dzieci i jest niestety pokłosiem covidowych lockdownów


----------



## Grvl

Moim zdaniem porównywanie do patologii rodziców wysyłających dzieci do żłobków, przedszkoli czy szkół publicznych jest bardzo krzywdzące dla wielu osób.



zavi77 said:


> Jak komuś zależy na prawidłowym rozwoju dziecka to go nie wysyła do żłobka. Albo albo trzeba się zdecydować.





zavi77 said:


> O ile nie jesteś patologią/prostym robotnikiem/rolnikiem to dziecko lepiej się rozwija w domu z rodziną.
> Wszystkie badania pokazują że powszechna edukacja to równanie w dół.


----------



## forwiser

ps-man said:


> Jako user nie masz statusu pozwalającego ustawianie innych userów po kątach i robienia wycieczek osobistych.





„forwiser” said:


> Jak jesteś debilem to tak. Jak nie masz elektryka na codzień i tylko testujesz też. Kropka. Już możesz iść do innego wątku.
> 
> Nie pisz też nam o tym, że gdzieś wyłączono prąd i jest problem, że są braki w energii elektrycznej, gdzieś sieć przesyłowa została uszkodzona, że ktoś pierwszy raz jechał elektrykiem, że komuś się auto zepsuło.
> Naprawdę nie pisz.


Świetna manipulacja @ps-man.

Posądzenie o wycieczki osobiste, których nie było.
Zarzut ustawiania innych użytkowników po kątach, który jest prośbą o to aby użytkownik nie powtarzał notorycznie tego samego zachowania.

A ty przyzwalasz na takie zachowanie i brigujesz mnie, jednocześnie nie pisząc za co i na jaki okres. Świetle rok zaczynasz.


----------



## Częwet

Dzień dobry, czy mógłby ktoś sprawdzić wątek [LK 159/172] Wodzisław Śląski - Jastrzębie - Żory -... pod kątem offtopu. Zdaję się, że może dojść do wojenki przez poniższy wpis krytykujący jednego użytkownika:



SebaD86 said:


> Wnoszę w tym wątku aby user @maziizam dostał briga na wątek i został mu on odblokowany po dostarczeniu zaświadczenia od lekarza, bo większych bzdur niż te, które on pisze, nie czytałem jak żyję.


----------



## marboro

twardy_piernik said:


> ^^ suburbanizacja jak widać postępuje wszędzie. trochę się nie dziwię bydgoszczanom, że się wyprowadzają poza B. miasto samo w sobie jest dość paskudne (bez obrazy!), za to okolice (szczególnie na północ) mają bardzo atrakcyjne. najważniejsze, aby ilość mieszkańców aglo się nie kurczyła.






twardy_piernik said:


> nikt cię tu nie zapraszał więc przestań trollować i wracaj na swoje (wysypisko) śmieci



Mogẹ prosić o interwencje. Najpierw zaczªľ pierwszym wpisem city v city a później drugi wpis.


----------



## letowniak

Mam pytanie, komu tu mam loda zrobić za wydzielenie działu Rzeszów? ... wchodzę po paru latach patrzę jest, ale przez naście lat nie dało się bo argumentacja za małe miasto, mało piszecie, za mało zdjęć, za mało użytkowników. Jak widać czyjeś widzimisię zniszczyło rzeszowską forumową społeczność, dziękuje za obdarzenie tym zaszczytem i łaską


----------



## bloniaq_s8

letowniak said:


> Mam pytanie, komu tu mam loda zrobić za wydzielenie działu Rzeszów? ... wchodzę po paru latach patrzę jest, ale przez naście lat nie dało się bo argumentacja za małe miasto, mało piszecie, za mało zdjęć, za mało użytkowników. Jak widać czyjeś widzimisię zniszczyło rzeszowską forumową społeczność, dziękuje za obdarzenie tym zaszczytem i łaską


Środa dzisiaj


----------



## el nino

Ja czegoś tutaj nie rozumiem - czemu tylko moje posty poleciały z odpowiedziami na cytatami fantasmagorii pewnego użytkownika, a reszta dyskusji już nie?
Zamiast kasować pisząc "bzdury", może mod podyskutuje i wskaże które rzeczy które takowymi były było rzeczonymi bzdurami? Gdyż w innych miejscach powstają nawet filmy wyśmiewające przedstawiane tezy przez niego 😅

Edyta: Poleciało wszystko, no to już bardziej ok i wycofuje się rakiem


----------



## ps-man

Częwet said:


> Dzień dobry, czy mógłby ktoś sprawdzić wątek [LK 159/172] Wodzisław Śląski - Jastrzębie - Żory -... pod kątem offtopu. Zdaję się, że może dojść do wojenki przez poniższy wpis krytykujący jednego użytkownika:


7 dni świat ban.


----------



## Exelcior

@ps-man 
lukasz.blinda - antykolejowa propaganda w wątku o LK159 i szprychach. User jest "stroną" w postępowaniu a to jest "vonteq" o budowie linii...


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> @ps-man
> lukasz.blinda - antykolejowa propaganda w wątku o LK159 i szprychach. User jest "stroną" w postępowaniu a to jest "vonteq" o budowie linii...


Bez przesady, odmawiam.
Ale 2 ostatnie posty niezwiązane z tematem przeniosłem do hydeparku KDP.


----------



## Exelcior

ps-man said:


> Bez przesady, odmawiam.
> Ale 2 ostatnie posty niezwiązane z tematem przeniosłem do hydeparku KDP.


Ok ale ten post o blokowaniu budowy linii to w sumie też do hydeparku bardziej pasuje niż do LK159.


----------



## Pizzojad

Czy mod który przed chwilą wyciął moje dwa posty w wątku wojennym, byłby łaskaw uzasadnić poniższe?


----------



## 625

Pizzojad said:


> Czy mod który przed chwilą wyciął moje dwa posty w wątku wojennym, byłby łaskaw uzasadnić poniższe?
> 
> View attachment 4411823


Nie, nie będę uzasadniał po raz setny.


----------



## Pizzojad

625 said:


> Nie, nie będę uzasadniał po raz setny.


Trochę żałuję, że nie zrobiłem tak jak miałem na to ochotę i od razu nie zaadresowałem bezpośrednio do ciebie pytania, bo nie wiedzieć czemu, byłem pewien ze to twoja robota - dziwne, czyż nie?
Fakt, że nie chcesz się odnieść merytorycznie, też mnie w sumie nie zaskakuje, bo skończyło by się jak w poniższym przypadku:



625 said:


> Odkasowane. Zawsze przy kasowaniu zaznaczam powiadamianie, pewnie system nie zadziałał. Ponieważ zaznaczam i kasuję hurtowo, możecie dostawać "zbiorcze" podsumowanie typu "posty nie na temat, przeniesione/skasowane" itp.


kiedy to wykasowałeś kompletnie bezzasadnie moje posty, po czym próbując uzasadnić swoją akcję, postawiłeś mi jakieś wyssane z brudnego palucha zarzuty, a na koniec nie było cię stać nawet na proste "przepraszam pomyliłem się".
Tak więc, powtórzę raz jeszcze: ziobro zaskoczenia.


----------



## 625

Pizzojad said:


> kiedy to wykasowałeś kompletnie bezzasadnie moje posty, po czym próbując uzasadnić swoją akcję, postawiłeś mi jakieś wyssane z brudnego palucha zarzuty, a na koniec nie było cię stać nawet na proste "przepraszam pomyliłem się".


Znowu poleciały Twoje posty. Wśród innych, na temat który ma swój wątek. Ponieważ nie potrafisz przyznać się do błędu robiąc notoryczne offtopy, następny post o wojnie polsko-rosyjskiej itp w wątku o wojnie ukraińsko-rosyjskiej będzie skutkował banem na wątek.


----------



## Pizzojad

^^
Daj od razu, może ci w końcu ulży.

PS.
Przeoczyłeś jedno cytowanie mojego posta który właśnie wykasowałeś, dzięki czemu mogę go zacytować:









Powiedz no mi mistrzu, gdzie ty tutaj widzisz cokolwiek o 


625 said:


> wojnie polsko-rosyjskiej itp


Serio, to zaczyna się robić żałosne.


----------



## michal90

Czy istnieje szansa na to, aby kiedyś wprowadzić mechanizm trochę odwrotny do ignorowania - tj. możliwość, aby ze swojej strony wyłączać konkretnym użytkownikom możliwość czytania swoich postów w jakimś dziale ?

P.S. Nie rozumiem reakcji  Przecież to może czasami obniżyć temperaturę forum - np. gdy ktoś uporczywie z nudów wędruje za czyimiś postami i uporczywie sączy jad - po co dawać mu pożywkę ? Mam co najmniej jednego kandydata w swoim przypadku.


----------

